# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Απόψεις για τη Cyta [Δίκτυο-Υπηρεσίες-Εξυπηρέτηση]

## Picard

Γεια χαρα ανοιγω αυτο το νημα για να γραφουμε τις αποψεις μας για τη cyta....

Θελω να ρωτησω εαν καποιος παρει τα 8mbps με ποσα kb/s θα κατεβαζει στο maχ???? ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα τα πιανει και τα 8 σιγουρα???? αρα θα κατεβαζει σταθερα  η  θα εξαρταται απο τους συνδρομητες που ειναι συνδεδεμενοι εκεινη τη στιγμη???

----------


## Banditgr

Εξαρτάται από που κατεβάζει. Δεδομένης γραμμής χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα (αποσυνδέσεις, packet loss κτλ) που να οφείλονται στο ίδιο το δίκτυο ή και στον συνδρομητή, θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να κατεβάζει με το μέγιστο δυνατό ρυθμό. Από εκεί και πέρα φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο το συνολικό bandwidth του εσωτερικού ή του εξωτερικού (αν και συνήθως λόγω GRIX, με το πρώτο δεν υπάρχει πλέον θέμα) που διαθέτει ο ISP. Για το δεύτερο, αν υπάρχει στο σύνολο μεγάλος αριθμός χρηστών που χρησιμοποιούν bandwidth και αυτό έχει φτάσει στα όρια του, τότε είναι λογικό να πέφτει η ταχύτητα (το σε τι επίπεδα θα πέσει πάλι εξαρτάται).

----------


## dzadelis

Κλείνω πλέον τα τέσσερα συναπτά χρόνια - με δύο συνδέσεις 2play στη Cyta - και ομολογώ ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος, τόσο από την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών, όσο και από την εξυπηρέτηση. Την προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα ως μία από τις πιο αξιόπιστες "Value For Money" επιλογές εναλλακτικού παρόχου. Φυσικά τα όποια προβληματάκια, όπως και κάποια σοβαρότερα ζητήματα, εμφανίζονται σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις. Άλλωστε η αναζήτηση της "Τελειότητας" συνιστά αφέλεια και ουτοπία.

----------


## ifaigios

> Κλείνω πλέον τα τέσσερα συναπτά χρόνια...


Μάλλον εννοείς 3 χρόνια, γιατί η Cyta δίνει υπηρεσίες από Δεκέμβρη 2008.

----------


## tugito

εγω είμαι ικανοποιημένος όσο δεν πάει. Συγχρονίζω στα 19 και κατεβάζω όλη μερα με 2mb/sec. Youtube τα 1080p τα stream-άρει για πλάκα και αν κανω οτιδήποτε άλλο ταυτόχρονα το ρουτερ διαμοιράζει το bandwidth άψογα,κοινώς κανένα pc στο σπιτι δεν σέρνεται ασχέτως αν καποιος κατεβαζει. (pirelli router).
Αυτά. Τηλεφωνία επίσης άψογη ποιότητα.
Αρνητικά : κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις που και που αλλά δεν το θεωρω αρνητικό αυτο σε υπηρεσία double play, ξέρεις τι παίρνεις και το τηλεφωνο δεν με απασχολεί, ουτε με απασχολή αν 3-4 φορές τον μηνα πεσει η γραμμη του ιντερνετ για 2 λεπτα.. Προβλημα ουσιαστικό κανένα.

----------


## Picard

Εγω το ξανασκεφτομαι σοβαρα για cyta διοτι οι τιμες ειναι δελεαστικες και θελω καποια στιγμη να απαλλαγω απο τον οτε......μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι χρεωνουν την αναγνωριση και 15€ η γραμμη ξεχωριστα μου ανεβαινει η πιεση........και μια φορα να βγει μια εταιρια που να παρακαμπτει εντελως τον οτε,εξαρτωνται ολοι απο το καφαο τους,ημαρτον ρε γμτ....

----------


## Pehlis

> ..και μια φορα να βγει μια εταιρια που να παρακαμπτει εντελως τον οτε,εξαρτωνται ολοι απο το καφαο τους,ημαρτον ρε γμτ....


Και ποια εταιρία θα φέρει χαλκό ή οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι του καθενός?

----------


## panikos fakontis

Είμαι συνδρομητής της cyta. Η ιστορία μου έχει ως εξής
1. με ενημερώνουν ότι 8/8/2011 θα ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση μου
2. τελικά ενεργοποιείται την 12/8/2011
3. Μέχρι και την 18/8/2011 δεν εχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις
4. ολες αυτές τις μέρες το τεχνικό τμήμα με ενημερώνει ότι το κοιτάζουν και θα το λύσουν το πρόβλημα
5. Η εταιρεία δεν έχει κάποιο προιστάμενο για να επιληφθεί του θέματος
6. μέχρι και σήμερα καμμία λύση
7. θα πάω στην on telecoms που γνωρίζω και αυτοί ξέρουν να λύνουν τα προβλήματα
8. επανηλειμένα τους είπα ότι είμαι επαγγελματική στέγη και το πρόβλημα πρέπει να λυθεί άμεσα
9. είμαι δικηγόρος και το πρόβλημα θα το λύσω αξιώνοντας αποζημίωση και διαφυγόντα κέρδη

----------


## towman

Γεια σας και απο μενα. 

 Πακετο double play 8 mbps, 300 λεπτα προς σταθερα και 60 προς κινητα. Συνολο 29 ευρω μηνιαιως. Μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα. Οι μετρησεις σε διαφορα adsl speed test  sites  μου δινουν τιμες ταχυτητας στο 80-90 % της θεωρητικης. 

Απο τη στιγμη που ολες οι 24αρες μου εδιναν παντα μεχρι 10-11 mbps ακομη και με πολυ καλα ρουτερ που κλειδωναν και ψηλοτερα,  ειπα να παω σε κατι πιο ρεαλιστικο για τα δεδομενα της γραμμης μου μηπως και την αξιοποιησω καλυτερα.

Το μελλον θα δειξει πιο πολλα.

----------


## valen_gr

> 9. είμαι δικηγόρος και το πρόβλημα θα το λύσω αξιώνοντας αποζημίωση και διαφυγόντα κέρδη


φιλικά πάντα, ως δικηγόρος θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι αυτό πολύ απλά, δεν...

----------


## Seitman

Εκτός και αν έχει επιλέξει επαγγελματικό "πακέτο". Τότε ναι, μπορεί να αξιώσει διαφυγόντα κέρδη. Αν έχει επιλέξει οικιακό, τότε δεν...

----------


## Picard

Παντως εγω οταν ειχα forthnet δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος,δηλαδη σε καμια περιπτωση η 24αρα της forthnet δεν συγκρινονταν με την 24αρα που εχω με τον οτε,γι αυτο με τη cyta ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος,ενας λογος που ανοιξα το νημα ηταν αυτος,οτι θελω να ακουσω αποψεις για την εταιρια,η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη της εταιριας ειναι αψογη τιθεται ομως θεμα αξιοπιστιας του δικτυου της,ειδικα στο ιντερνετ.......

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Παντως εγω οταν ειχα forthnet δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος,δηλαδη σε καμια περιπτωση η 24αρα της forthnet δεν συγκρινονταν με την 24αρα που εχω με τον οτε,γι αυτο με τη cyta ειμαι λιγο επιφυλακτικος,ενας λογος που ανοιξα το νημα ηταν αυτος,οτι θελω να ακουσω αποψεις για την εταιρια,η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη της εταιριας ειναι αψογη τιθεται ομως θεμα αξιοπιστιας του δικτυου της,ειδικα στο ιντερνετ.......


Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθάω αλλά από το Φλεβάρη που είμαι στην Αθήνα με cyta (4mbit/fastpath) και από θέμα streaming/downloading (κυρίως ασύρματα 410-420kbps) /browsing/αποσυνδέσεων/χαμηλού συγχρονισμού δεν είχα θέμα.

Αστικό Κέντρο Δάφνης.

----------


## aristos

Προέρχομαι απο την νετονε και μπορώ να πώ ότι προς το παρόν έχω καλύτερα στατιστικά και λιγότερες αποσυνδεσεις.Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία οτι εχω 8αρα γραμμή.
Όσο αφορά την εξυπηρέτηση 'οσες φορές έστειλα εμαιλ μεσα σε 24 ώρες είχα απάντηση.
Αυτά προς το παρόν

----------


## spartacus

> Γεια χαρα ανοιγω αυτο το νημα για να γραφουμε τις αποψεις μας για τη cyta....
> 
> Θελω να ρωτησω εαν καποιος παρει τα 8mbps με ποσα kb/s θα κατεβαζει στο maχ???? ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα τα πιανει και τα 8 σιγουρα???? αρα θα κατεβαζει σταθερα  η  θα εξαρταται απο τους συνδρομητες που ειναι συνδεδεμενοι εκεινη τη στιγμη???


 
αφου δεν εισαι συνδρομητης της cyta τι άποψη μπορεί να έχεις γι' αυτήν; μιας και λες να γράψουμε τις απόψεις *μας.*

σε άλλο νήμα αμφιταλαντευόσουν για το αν θα γίνεις συνδρομητης ή όχι, και το ανέλυες λες και επρόκειτο για το ανατολικό ζήτημα, τώρα ανόιγεις αυτό το νήμα για τον ίδιο λόγο.

ρωτάς για τα 8 mbps λες και θα πρέπει να σου υπογράψει συμβόλαιο η cyta να τα πιάνεις ανεξαρτητα απο την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου, μείνε στον οτε να ησυχάσεις εσύ να ησυχάσει και η cyta γιατί αν γινεις συνδρομητής της θα τους αρχίζεις στα τηλέφωνα γιατι δεν πιάνεις τα 8 και πιάνεις τα 7,5mbps μόνο, σαν κι εσένα ειναι ενα σωρό που καταλαμβάνουν τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές της τεχνικής υποστήριξης με βλακείες και δεν μπορουν να πιάσουν γραμμή αυτοί που πραγματικα έχουν προβλήματα. κάτσε στον οτε, δεν πιστευω να μου πεις και πάλι ότι ειμαι της cyta όπως την άλλη φορά.

----------


## Picard

> αφου δεν εισαι συνδρομητης της cyta τι άποψη μπορεί να έχεις γι' αυτήν; μιας και λες να γράψουμε τις απόψεις *μας.*
> 
> σε άλλο νήμα αμφιταλαντευόσουν για το αν θα γίνεις συνδρομητης ή όχι, και το ανέλυες λες και επρόκειτο για το ανατολικό ζήτημα, τώρα ανόιγεις αυτό το νήμα για τον ίδιο λόγο.
> 
> ρωτάς για τα 8 mbps λες και θα πρέπει να σου υπογράψει συμβόλαιο η cyta να τα πιάνεις ανεξαρτητα απο την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου, μείνε στον οτε να ησυχάσεις εσύ να ησυχάσει και η cyta γιατί αν γινεις συνδρομητής της θα τους αρχίζεις στα τηλέφωνα γιατι δεν πιάνεις τα 8 και πιάνεις τα 7,5mbps μόνο, σαν κι εσένα ειναι ενα σωρό που καταλαμβάνουν τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές της τεχνικής υποστήριξης με βλακείες και δεν μπορουν να πιάσουν γραμμή αυτοί που πραγματικα έχουν προβλήματα. κάτσε στον οτε, δεν πιστευω να μου πεις και πάλι ότι ειμαι της cyta όπως την άλλη φορά.


Εγω θα ησυχασω στον οτε αλλα τοσο πολυ σε χαλασε που δεν υπεγραψα το συμβολαιο τελικα??? αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να εχεις καποια σχεση με τη cyta,εαν ησουν ενας απλος συνδρομητης θα γραφες τη δικη σου εμπειρια οπως κανουν ολοι,δε θα μου την ελεγες,σεβασμο σε αυτους που πληρωνουν για να εχουν καποιες υπηρεσιες της προκοπης,αυτος που πληρωνει παντα εχει απαιτησεις,εαν η εταιρια δε μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στις υπηρεσιες που προσφερει τοτε καλα κανουν αυτοι οι βλακες(που τους αποκαλεσες εσυ) και καταλαμβανουν τις γραμμες του τεχνικου τμηματος.....

Ανθρωπε μου εαν με την 24αρα καποιος πιανει 15Μbps η 17Μbps η εστω 12Mbps τοτε εφοσον βαλει τα 8Mbps πρεπει να τα πιανει και τα 8,λογικο ειναι δε θελει εξυπναδα,εαν πιανεις λιγοτερο η κατεβαζεις πιο χαμηλα τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.......

και κατι ακομα..........Το νημα δε δημιουργηθηκε μονο για μενα αλλα γι αυτους που εχουν και θελουν να γραψουν τα σχολια τους + γι αυτους που σκεφτονται να βαλουν και θελουν να ακουσουν καποιες αποψεις,εαν σε χαλαει δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να το διαβαζεις..........

----------


## spartacus

μπορεις να δεις το νήμα για την τεχνική υποστήριξη και θα καταλάβεις αν ειμαι της cyta, όσο για αυτά που προανέφερα τα πιστεύω ακράδαντα μιας και εχω συναντήσει εδω μέσα σαν κι εσένα παρα πολλούς, κοντολογίς για να μην τα πολυλέω και με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ ότι κάτι έχω μαζί σου έχω να πω ότι ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των συνδρομητών που το μεσαίο τους όνομα ειναι ''μπελάς''

κανεις δεν ειπε να δεχεσαι κάτι που τεκμηριωμένα δεν ειναι σωστή υπηρεσία αδιαμαρτύρητα, αλλά εσυ παίζεις με λεπτομέρειες, αν τα θέλεις όλα τέλεια ή κάθεσαι στον οτε απο τον οπολίο όπως λες δεν εχεις παράπονα ή κοτσάρεις μια μισθωμένη.

εγω αν ήμουν cyta διαβάζοντας το νήμα σου θα σε είχα απορρίψει με την μία.

----------


## Picard

> μπορεις να δεις το νήμα για την τεχνική υποστήριξη και θα καταλάβεις αν ειμαι της cyta, όσο για αυτά που προανέφερα τα πιστεύω ακράδαντα μιας και εχω συναντήσει εδω μέσα σαν κι εσένα παρα πολλούς, κοντολογίς για να μην τα πολυλέω και με κίνδυνο να θεωρηθώ ότι κάτι έχω μαζί σου έχω να πω ότι ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των συνδρομητών που το μεσαίο τους όνομα ειναι ''μπελάς''
> 
> κανεις δεν ειπε να δεχεσαι κάτι που τεκμηριωμένα δεν ειναι σωστή υπηρεσία αδιαμαρτύρητα, αλλά εσυ παίζεις με λεπτομέρειες, αν τα θέλεις όλα τέλεια ή κάθεσαι στον οτε απο τον οπολίο όπως λες δεν εχεις παράπονα ή κοτσάρεις μια μισθωμένη.
> 
> εγω αν ήμουν cyta διαβάζοντας το νήμα σου θα σε είχα απορρίψεις με την μία.


Ναι ο μονος εξυπνος και σοφος εδω μεσα εισαι εσυ,ενταξει φιλαρακο για οτιδηποτε συμβαινει στους συνδρομητες της cyta πρωτα θα παιρνουν εγκριση  απο εσενα εαν αυτο που θελουν να ρωτησουν στο τεχνικο τμημα ειναι βλακεια η οχι,με τα λογια σου υποτιμας την πλειοψηφια των μελων του φορουμ και κατεβαζεις το επιπεδο της συζητησης,στο ξαναλεω εαν σε χαλαει το νημα που ανοιξα μην το διαβαζεις............

----------


## spartacus

ξερεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη υποχόνδριος; συνδρομητές σαν κι εσενα κάνουν όσο 6 άλλοι μαζί γι' αυτό και θα σε ειχα απορρίψει

δεν χρειαζεται να είσαι σοφος για να κρινεις την βλακεια του δεν πιάνω τα 8 αλλά τα 7,5 ή δεν πιάνω 24  και ας εχει μεγάλη απόσταση

----------


## Picard

> ξερεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη υποχόνδριος; συνδρομητές σαν κι εσενα κάνουν όσο 6 άλλοι μαζί γι' αυτό και θα σε ειχα απορρίψει
> 
> δεν χρειαζεται να είσαι σοφος για να κρινεις την βλακεια του δεν πιάνω τα 8 αλλά τα 7,5 ή δεν πιάνω 24  και ας εχει μεγάλη απόσταση


Οχι εσυ δεν εισαι σοφος το παιζεις σοφος αλλα να ξερεις κατι σοφος δε γινεσαι γενιεσαι,οσο αναφορα αυτο που λες σου εξηγησα πιο πανω,να μην τα επαναλαμβανω,κουραστικος γινεσαι,τελος εαν θελω να παω στη cyta η αποφαση ειναι δικη μου και η εγκριση δικη τους,τη δικη σου γνωμη ποιος την λογαριαζει???? μαλλον κανεις.....απ'οτι φαινεται!!!

----------


## spartacus

σοφός γίνεσαι δεν γεννιέσαι, σπίτι να αγόραζες δεν θα έκανες έτσι!!! σαν να σε βλέπω απο μια μεριά να ταλαιπωρείς παντός είδους υπαλλήλους  που εχουν σχέση με εξυπηρετηση κοινου ή παράπονα κοινού,  όπως προείπα κακός μπελάς, ο εφιάλτης κάθε δυσμοιρου εργαζόμενου που θα εχει την ατυχία να προσπαθει να σου εξηγήσει ή εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## pmbr

Αγαπητοί Picard και Spartacus,

Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μπαίνετε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης σε αυτό το thread. Έχει δίκιο ο picard ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς συνδρομητής της Cyta (ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου παρόχου) για να ζητάει γνώμες για αυτόν. Από την άλλη, κατανοητός είναι και ο προβληματισμός του Spartacus για το γεγονός ότι πολύ συχνά τόσο στο forum, όσο και στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα των παρόχων, πολύς χρόνος και πολλά μηνύματα συχνά αναλώνονται σε θέματα που είναι ασήμαντα.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, για να επαναφέρω τη συζήτηση στο θέμα της, είμαι στη Cyta από το Μάρτιο. Με μικρά προβλήματα απωλειών κλήσεων τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες, έκτοτε έχω κλείδωμα στην ταχύτητα που κλείδωνα παλιότερα με Forthnet (12-13,3 Mbps) με πολύ μικρή συχνότητα αποσυνδέσεων (κάθε 8-10 ημέρες, συνήθως νύχτα, αποσυνδέσεις δευτερολέπτων τις οποίες τις διαπιστώνω μόνο από το log του modem). Ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σαφώς υψηλότερη από εκείνη που είχα με τη Forthnet, όπου ήταν σαν να παίζει στα όρια του μικροφώνου με παραμόρφωση της φωνής όταν ο συνομιλιτής μιλούσε δυνατά. Τότε νόμιζα ότι εφατίγε η συσκευή μου, όταν όμως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μόνο του με το που έβαλα Cyta κατάλαβα ότι έφταιγε η τηλεφωνία της Forthnet. Επίσης, έπαψα να ακούω χιόνια ή συνομιλίες γειτόνων όταν βρέχει (και ούτε κι αυτοί θα ακούν εμένα πια...).

----------


## Picard

> Αγαπητοί Picard και Spartacus,
> 
> Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μπαίνετε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης σε αυτό το thread. Έχει δίκιο ο picard ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς συνδρομητής της Cyta (ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου παρόχου) για να ζητάει γνώμες για αυτόν. Από την άλλη, κατανοητός είναι και ο προβληματισμός του Spartacus για το γεγονός ότι πολύ συχνά τόσο στο forum, όσο και στα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα των παρόχων, πολύς χρόνος και πολλά μηνύματα συχνά αναλώνονται σε θέματα που είναι ασήμαντα.
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, για να επαναφέρω τη συζήτηση στο θέμα της, είμαι στη Cyta από το Μάρτιο. Με μικρά προβλήματα απωλειών κλήσεων τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες, έκτοτε έχω κλείδωμα στην ταχύτητα που κλείδωνα παλιότερα με Forthnet (12-13,3 Mbps) με πολύ μικρή συχνότητα αποσυνδέσεων (κάθε 8-10 ημέρες, συνήθως νύχτα, αποσυνδέσεις δευτερολέπτων τις οποίες τις διαπιστώνω μόνο από το log του modem). Ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας σαφώς υψηλότερη από εκείνη που είχα με τη Forthnet, όπου ήταν σαν να παίζει στα όρια του μικροφώνου με παραμόρφωση της φωνής όταν ο συνομιλιτής μιλούσε δυνατά. Τότε νόμιζα ότι εφατίγε η συσκευή μου, όταν όμως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μόνο του με το που έβαλα Cyta κατάλαβα ότι έφταιγε η τηλεφωνία της Forthnet. Επίσης, έπαψα να ακούω χιόνια ή συνομιλίες γειτόνων όταν βρέχει (και ούτε κι αυτοί θα ακούν εμένα πια...).


H παροιμια λεει "στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα" ,η εξυπηρετηση πελατων θα πρεπει να ειναι αναλογη  της συνδρομητικης βασης,εαν δεν εχουν αρκετα ατομα δε μπορουν να απαιτουν απο τους πελατες να παιρνουν μονο οταν δεν εχουν καθολου υπηρεσιες,αυτα ειναι γελιοτητες,ανεκδοτο εχει καταντησει η ιστορια....

Οσο αναφορα τους παροχους,στην ιδια κατασταση ημουνα κι εγω με τη forthnet,ισως λιγο χειροτερα,πολλα κολληματα στο youtube,αργουσε να ανοιξει τις σελιδες,αποσυνδεσεις καμια φορα,ενω κλειδωνα στα 15Μ κατεβαζα με μιση ταχυτητα απ'οτι τωρα με τον οτε,μεχρι στιγμης τον κραταω για την αξιοπιστια του στο ιντερνετ,οπως κι ολοι αυτοι που εχουν δε νομιζω να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο οικονομικης πλευρας.....

----------


## Ecuador

> 7. θα πάω στην on telecoms που γνωρίζω και αυτοί ξέρουν να λύνουν τα προβλήματα


Τώρα σοβαρολογείς; 
Ρε φίλε, από την ελαφρώς προβληματική εταιρεία θα πας στην κωμικοτραγική εταιρεία; 
Και λες ότι είναι για επαγγελματική στέγη; Τότε σταμάτα τις τσιγκουνιές και πλήρωσε τον ΠΟΤΕ να έχεις όσο το δυνατόν ταχύτερη επίλυση τυχόν προβλημάτων.

----------


## prodromosfan

Μετα τη Netone ( :Respekt: )
πηγα το σπιτι στην ΟΝ και το μαγαζι στη Cyta.

Μετα απο 3 μηνες περιπου θα επελεγα ON με κλειστα τα ματια.
Περιμενω να τελειωσει το συμβολαιο μου με το μαγαζακι που λεγεται cyta.
Για την επαρχια μπορει να ειναι αρκετη,
για να καλυψει τις αναγκες των συνδρομητων της Αττικης δυστυχως ΟΧΙ.
μαλλον ποιας Αττικής; Εδω δεν μπορεσε να κανει 3500 μεταβάσεις πρωην πελατων Netone στο δικτυο της απρόσκοπτα. Για την αττικη θα μιλησουμε;

καποια στιγμη θα επανελθω με αναλυτικη καταγραφη των εντυπωσεων μου.

----------


## nodasz

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι αλλο γιατι αρχιζω και το σκεφτομαι απο την hoL να ερθω στη cyta. 

1. δινει ασυρματο modem ?
2. ποια η ποιοτητα εξυπηρετησης του τηλ. κεντρου για τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ?

----------


## Picard

> Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι αλλο γιατι αρχιζω και το σκεφτομαι απο την hoL να ερθω στη cyta. 
> 
> 1. δινει ασυρματο modem ?
> 2. ποια η ποιοτητα εξυπηρετησης του τηλ. κεντρου για τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ?


1.δινει ενα pireli,χθες που επικοινωνησα με το τμημα πωλησεων αυτο μου ειπαν...
2.Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι αυτη την περιοδο ειναι καπως δυσκολη η προσβαση προς τεχνικη υποστηριξη...

Στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα με χιλια σε cyta εφοσον ειχα hol και ενας λογος γι αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν hol πιανουν παντα τα μισα απ'οτι επιαναν με αλλους παροχους,δε ξερω βεβαια εαν η δικια σου γραμμη ειναι καλη με hol,κανε ομως μια βολτα μεσα στο φορουμ να επιβεβαιωθεις,για να τελειωνουμε σου προτεινω να πας ακομη και τωρα που ειναι φορτωμενο το τεχνικο τμημα,θα χεις καλυτερες τιμες και θα βαλεις τα πακετα που θελεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου.....

----------


## pmbr

> Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι αλλο γιατι αρχιζω και το σκεφτομαι απο την hoL να ερθω στη cyta. 
> 
> 1. δινει ασυρματο modem ?
> 2. ποια η ποιοτητα εξυπηρετησης του τηλ. κεντρου για τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ?


1. Ναι, από όσο ξέρω, αυτή την περίοδο δίνει το Thomson TG782. Άλλες περιόδους δίνει Pirelli.
2. Το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τεχνικής εξυπηρέτησης πέρασε δύσκολη περίοδο τον Ιούνιο-Ιούλιο με αρκετά υψηλούς χρόνους αναμονής, αλλά - από προσωπική εμπειρία - τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχει μεγάλη διαφορά (προς το καλύτερο εννοώ)

----------


## nodasz

Ευχαριστω για τις αποψεις. Περα απο το ασυρματο modem που το επιβεβαιωσα απο την εταιρεια ηθελα γενικα γνωμες γατι , οσο να ναι , μετα  απο πανω απο 10 χρονια στην ΗΟΛ ειμαι λιγο διστακτικος στην αλλαγη. Οντως το κοστος ειναι μικροτερο απο τη ΗΟΛ αλλα ηθελα γενικοτερα γνωμες για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων , εξοπλισμου , εντυπωσεις.

----------


## nik ilias

Ξέρει κανείς αν θα έρθει και στα Γιάννενα η cyta ?

----------


## sport_billy

Η δικη μου αποψη για την εταιρεια ειναι η χειροτερη δυνατη. :Thumb down: 
Απο την πρωτη μερα ( 29/7 ) ειχα αποσυνδεσεις σε τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ.
Μετα απο λίγες μέρες κοπηκε εντελως το τηλεφωνο και μεχρι και σημερα 24/8 δεν καταφεραν να το φτιαξουν!!!
Μεσος χρονος αναμονης στην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση,στην οποια πηρα πανω απο 15 φορες αυτο το διαστημα,περιπου 30-35 λεπτα.
Η υπηρεσια call back που υποτιθεται οτι σε καλουν αυτοι για να μην περιμενεις στο ακουστικο δεν λειτουργησε καμια απο τις 5-6 φορες που την ζητησα.

Εκανα ακυρωση του συμβολαιου τις πρωτες 14 μερες και ευτυχως δε θα πληρωσω προστιμο.
Σε 2 μερες περιμενω να ολοκληρωθει η μεταφορα μου πισω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Picard

> Η δικη μου αποψη για την εταιρεια ειναι η χειροτερη δυνατη.
> Απο την πρωτη μερα ( 29/7 ) ειχα αποσυνδεσεις σε τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ.
> Μετα απο λίγες μέρες κοπηκε εντελως το τηλεφωνο και μεχρι και σημερα 24/8 δεν καταφεραν να το φτιαξουν!!!
> Μεσος χρονος αναμονης στην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση,στην οποια πηρα πανω απο 15 φορες αυτο το διαστημα,περιπου 30-35 λεπτα.
> Η υπηρεσια call back που υποτιθεται οτι σε καλουν αυτοι για να μην περιμενεις στο ακουστικο δεν λειτουργησε καμια απο τις 5-6 φορες που την ζητησα.
> 
> Εκανα ακυρωση του συμβολαιου τις πρωτες 14 μερες και ευτυχως δε θα πληρωσω προστιμο.
> Σε 2 μερες περιμενω να ολοκληρωθει η μεταφορα μου πισω στον ΟΤΕ.


φιλε σε ποια περιοχη εισαι????

----------


## sport_billy

Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Ξέρει κανείς αν θα έρθει και στα Γιάννενα η cyta ?


Στο site της εταιρείας γράφει στην κεντρική σελίδα: Γειά σου Δράμα, Τρίκαλα, Ιωάννινα κτλ...
οπότε μάλλον ήρθε ήδη και στα Γιάννενα.

Οι δικές μου εντυπώσεις μετά απο σχεδόν 1 χρόνο είναι άψογες. Άριστη ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας, αν και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ συχνά, και απο τις ταχύτητες στο ίντερνετ αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση δεν την χρειάστηκα ποτέ για δικό μου πρόβλημα. Κάλεσε όμως 1 φίλος μου απο εμένα όταν είχε θέμα και ήταν οκ. Λογικά πλαίσια στην αναμονή 2-3 λεπτά και άμεση επιδιόρθωση του προβλήματος την επόμενη μέρα.

----------


## Zep

Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά...

*ΕΥΗΜΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ*.....και απο πράξη τίποτα....

Συγχρονίζω στο πολύ καλό 17άρι και κατεβάζω απο NVIDIA ή HP με 150 έως 450 ΚB/sec.Για το browsing δεν το σσυζητώ....ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο απο σελίδα σε σελίδα...
Τραγικά πράγματα.
Πήρα τηλ. και ο υπάλληλος μου λέει οτι δεν μπορεί να δώσει βλάβη.
Δλδ του λέω οτι το να σε πληρώνω για 24 Mbps και να μην μπορεί να εγγυηθεί η ένα λογικό κατέβασμα η εταιρεία που εκπροσωπεί, του φαίνεται λογικό....ή έστω να κατεβάζουμε πλησίον της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού όπως με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πχ  για μέτρο σύγκρισης όπου ήμουν πρίν και δεν χωρούν δικαιολογίες για την γραμμή μου.
Φυσικά είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι η CYTA δεν έχει Bandwidth....ή δεν θέλει να μισθώνει για παραπάνω...
Επίσης μου ζητήθηκε να κατεβάσω απο τον εξυπηρετητή του Πολυτεχνείου....το γνωστό παλιό κόλπο λές και μένα με νοιάζουν μόνο οι σελίδες της Αθήνας, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΤΑ 800 ΚΒ ΜΕ Μ.Ο ΤΑ 500 KB/SEC...Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην Seabone και την τσιγκουνιά για μίσθωση εύρους.
Ο υπάλληλος μετά απο αυτό το ξανασκέφθηκε τελικά και μου είπε οτι  θα το κοιτάξουν...και καλά θα κάνουν γιατί τα κορόιδα μας τελείωσαν όπως και οι δικαιολογίες τους.Ο καιρός για μετακόμισή μου σε μόνιμη κατοικία είναι κοντά, όπως και η "μετακόμιση" σε άλλη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία ελπίζω εάν χρειαστεί .
ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...

Για του λόγου το αληθές ανεβάζω εικόνα απο τοι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΌ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΤΗς ΕΞΩΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ 165 Κb/sec απο ΝVIDIA και στατιστικά της γραμμής..

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?auyet8mkeff45bo

----------


## proktor

> Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά...
> 
> *ΕΥΗΜΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ*.....και απο πράξη τίποτα....
> 
> Συγχρονίζω στο πολύ καλό 17άρι και κατεβάζω απο NVIDIA ή HP με 150 έως 450 ΚB/sec.Για το browsing δεν το σσυζητώ....ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο απο σελίδα σε σελίδα...
> Τραγικά πράγματα.
> Πήρα τηλ. και ο υπάλληλος μου λέει οτι δεν μπορεί να δώσει βλάβη.
> Δλδ του λέω οτι το να σε πληρώνω για 24 Mbps και να μην μπορεί να εγγυηθεί η ένα λογικό κατέβασμα η εταιρεία που εκπροσωπεί, του φαίνεται λογικό....ή έστω να κατεβάζουμε πλησίον της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού όπως με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πχ  για μέτρο σύγκρισης όπου ήμουν πρίν και δεν χωρούν δικαιολογίες για την γραμμή μου.
> Φυσικά είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι η CYTA δεν έχει Bandwidth....ή δεν θέλει να μισθώνει για παραπάνω...
> ...


Βάλε σε torrent κάνα αρχείο με πολλούς seeders και με max connections ή αν έχεις rapidshare ή κάτι σχετικό κατέβασε με dl manager και 10 connections.Εκεί θα καταλάβεις τι πιάνεις πραγματικά...με ένα connection/server δεν βγάζεις άκρη.
Επίσης αν έχεις θέμα με όλες τις σελίδες βάλε DNS όχι το gateway αλλά απευθείας τους server της cyta,τους έχει μέσα στο μόντεμ.Και αν είσαι με ασύρματο και όχι ethernet δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι.
Αυτά τα λέω γιατί αν το μόντεμ γράφει ότι συγχρόνισε στα 17 τότε μπορεί να παίζει κάτι άλλο,χωρίς να αποκλείεται βεβαίως η δική σου εκδοχή.

----------


## deltadeltamike

Συγνώμη αν "κουράσω" αλλά με καλώδιο συνδέεσαι;

----------


## Undisputed

Ο 3ος μηνας στην Cyta. Απο την Netone.

Κανενα προβλημα, καλυτερη τηλεφωνια.

Κατεβαζω στο max της γραμμης (1.2-1.3). 

και ειμαι και παράξενος πελατης και δυσκολος ....

 :One thumb up:

----------


## jason22

παιδια καλησπερα.
πηγα σε ενα καταστημα της cyta και διαπιστωσα οτι οι τιμες ειναι πιο ελκυστικες σε σχεση με οτε που εχω.
να κανω το βημα για cyta ή οχι? τι λετε?

----------


## grayden

Με τα στατιστικά σου μια χαρά θα πάει η γραμμή οπότε αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η καλύτερη ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ, η μη VOIP τηλεφωνία και το ξεκλείδωτο router η Cyta είναι τίμια επιλογή για τα λεφτά της (ειδικά με την προσφορά για τα δωρεάν κινητά που τρέχει ακόμα).

----------


## jason22

> ειδικά με την προσφορά για τα δωρεάν κινητά που τρέχει ακόμα


ποια ειναι αυτη η προσφορα?
μη voip οταν λες τι εννοεις?

----------


## grayden

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει τηλεφωνία voip, η Cyta έχει.
Τρέχει μια προσφορά όπου για κάθε πρόγραμμα χρόνου για σταθερά (πχ 200') σου δίνω δώρο πρόγραμμα ίσης αξίας για κινητά.
Εγώ δίνω 23€ για 24Mbps και 7€ για 480' προς σταθερά και έχω δώρο 60' προς κινητά (αξίας 7€ κανονικά), σύνολο 30€ τον μήνα.

----------


## jason22

καταλαβα τι λες.
προσωπικα θελω να βαλω απεριοριστα σε σταθερα και περιπου 60' προς κινητα.
θα το κοιταξω αυτο που λες τωρα που θα κατεβω Αθηνα.
αυτο με το voip δεν το καταλαβα... η cyta χρησιμοποιει voip για τις κλησεις?

----------


## proktor

> καταλαβα τι λες.
> προσωπικα θελω να βαλω απεριοριστα σε σταθερα και περιπου 60' προς κινητα.
> θα το κοιταξω αυτο που λες τωρα που θα κατεβω Αθηνα.
> αυτο με το voip δεν το καταλαβα... η cyta χρησιμοποιει voip για τις κλησεις?


Ναι.Αυτό σημαίνει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας μαζί με άλλα έξτρα όπως να μιλάτε 3 άτομα ταυτόχρονα ή μπορείς να το δουλεύεις ώς ISDN κτλ,αλλά παίρνει τηλεφωνία από το μόντεμ,δηλαδή τα υπόλοιπα τηλεφωνικά πριζάκια του σπιτιού δεν λειτουργούν εκτός και αν κάνεις επιστροφή σήματος,όπως έπρεπε να κάνουν και αυτοί που είχαν ISDN από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Picard

> Ναι.Αυτό σημαίνει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας μαζί με άλλα έξτρα όπως να μιλάτε 3 άτομα ταυτόχρονα ή μπορείς να το δουλεύεις ώς ISDN κτλ,αλλά παίρνει τηλεφωνία από το μόντεμ,δηλαδή τα υπόλοιπα τηλεφωνικά πριζάκια του σπιτιού δεν λειτουργούν εκτός και αν κάνεις επιστροφή σήματος,όπως έπρεπε να κάνουν και αυτοί που είχαν ISDN από ΟΤΕ.


Εχει πολυ μπλεξιμο η κατασταση με το voip εγω εχω 4 πριζες τηλεφωνου στο σπιτι μου,μακαρι ο οτε να μην υιοθετησει αυτη την τεχνολογια.....

----------


## grayden

Βασικά μπορείς να κόψεις εσωτερικά την παροχή στις πρίζες και να τις συνδέσεις με το router ώστε να λειτουργούν όπως και πριν.

----------


## Picard

> Βασικά μπορείς να κόψεις εσωτερικά την παροχή στις πρίζες και να τις συνδέσεις με το router ώστε να λειτουργούν όπως και πριν.


φαντασου δηλαδη στο μελλον διπλα απο καθε πινακα ηλεκτρολογικο και ενα ρουτερ χωμενο μεσα για να κανει αυτη τη δουλεια.....

----------


## deltadeltamike

> φαντασου δηλαδη στο μελλον διπλα απο καθε πινακα ηλεκτρολογικο και ενα ρουτερ χωμενο μεσα για να κανει αυτη τη δουλεια.....


Και η isdn λειτουργεί έτσι...

----------


## Undisputed

Μεγαλη κουβεντα ειπα λιγο παραπανω. 

Εδω και δυο μερες (που προφανως ηρθαν πισω οι εκδρομεις) ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ (περιοχη Μαρουσι).

----------


## Tsour_ee

Συνδρομητής Cyta από το Μάιο μετά από 3,5 ωραία χρόνια στην Netone.Οι εντυπώσεις μου διίστανται.Από το internet & voice δεν έχω παράπονο,το πρόβλημα είναι η τεχνική υποστήριξη όποτε την χρειάστηκα.Συγκεκριμένα την τελευταία φορά έμεινα τρεις μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο επειδή δεν μπορούσαν λέει να περάσουν τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας στο ρουτερ.Το ωραίο είναι ότι το έφτιαξαν όταν την τρίτη μέρα κάλεσα και άκουσα το αμίμητο "το πρόβλημα σας έχει αποκατασταθεί" ενώ ήμουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο :Twisted Evil: Ε το μεσημέρι το αποκατέστησαν αλλά αν είναι να μένεις 3 μέρες χωρίς τηλεφωνία επειδή πρέπει να τσακωθείς για να ασχοληθούν δεν έχει νόημα.Οπότε καλή η Cyta  σε net/voice αρκεί να μην χαλάσει.

----------


## SkyNet

> Μεγαλη κουβεντα ειπα λιγο παραπανω. 
> 
> Εδω και δυο μερες (που προφανως ηρθαν πισω οι εκδρομεις) ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ (περιοχη Μαρουσι).


Να ακούς τους παλιούς  :Evil:

----------


## mayro3650

Ειμαι συνδρομιτης 6 μηνες στην αθηνα... κανενα προβλημα..και στην τηλεφωνια αψογη. Την ηξερα απο τους δικους μου, εχουν 3 γραμμες στην Ναουσα. και απο εκει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## mx1001

*ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ* μέρα με CYTA σημερα , παω πισω σε Forthnet , επιτελους το πλήρωμα του χρόνου ήρθε .
Μεχει να ρθει το πληρωμα του χρονου και για το γραφείο , υπομονη και εκει ...
Μη με ρωτατε πως και γιατι , καποιοι '_κουράστηκαν_' να τα ακούνε ... !
(αν και απο τοτε εχω βγαλει κι αλλα ...)

----------


## Koala_

FORTHnet ε  :Thinking:  δεν δοκιμάζεις τίποτα άλλο....

----------


## mx1001

Ειχα ...

----------


## prodromosfan

Δυστυχώς το πληκτρολόγιο μου μέλι δεν θα σταξει για αυτή την εταιρία.

Το λάθος της επιλογής είναι ΟΛΟ δικό μου και σε καμία περιπτωση δεν κατηγορώ κανένα άλλο. 

Η επιλογή μου έγινε λόγω τιμής παρεχομένων υπηρεσιων και (επειδη ειναι μαγαζί) λόγω της *υποτιθέμενης* απρόσκοπτης μετάβασης απο τον προηγούμενο μου πάροχο (Netone) καθώς ήθελα να έχω απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία κατι που επίσης υποτιθέμενα το καλύπτει το RUO αλλά δεν ισχυει στην πράξη. 

Με 2 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα, στατική ip και το γνωστό ρουτερ st780 που το θεωρώ απο τα καλύτερα της γενιάς του, 
η τιμή σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο παροχο ήταν αυξημενη, εν συγκριση με άλλους παρόχους ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή (και λόγω έκπτωσης και προσφοράς που συννενοηθηκαν να γινει - fun fact που οπως ανακάλυψα αργότερα ειναι η προσφορά για τα ΑΜΕΑ, οποτε και προφανως ετσι μας αντιμετωπιζουν απο την Cyta- no offence intended.

Τα προβληματα άρχισαν απο την ημέρα της μετάβασης, κάτι που εξ ολοκλήρου το χρεώνω στη Cyta, καθώς acs server δεν ειχε στηθεί (μπορεί και καθόλου μπορει και λάθος) οποτε στην επαννεκινηση του μοντεμ για να αποδωθουν αυτόματα τα στοιχεία της συνδεσης και οι ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας, έγινε ενα μπάχαλο το οποιο δεν θα μπορούσε να ειχε αποφευχθεί καθότι οι τεχνικοί της σε συνεργασια με τον ΟΤΕ φαντάζομαι ειχαν κανονισει 3500 πελάτες να μεταφερθουν σε 3 μερες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το οποίο μπάχαλο δεν θα ξαναναφέρω όποιος θελει ας ανατρέξει στο νημα "Απο Νetone σε Cyta"

Να είναι καλά το φορουμ και ορισμενοι απο εμας που συνδυασαν τα κομματια του puzzle και έλυσαν το γριφο της μετάβασης και ειχαμε πλέον τηλέφωνο. 

Βεβαια με το φιασκο αυτό αυτομάτως έπεσε υπερβολικός φορτος εργασιας στη ΤΥ της Cyta και στους τεχνικούς της οποτε και το να εχεις μια βασικη υποστηριξη - να καταγραψει το προβλημα σου κάποιος απο τη cyta ποσο μαλλον να σε βοηθησει τεχνικός - έγινε ανυπερβλητο αν δεν περιμενες στο τηλεφωνο το κινητο γιατι το σταθερο δεν δουλευε, πάρα πολύ ώρα.  :Wink: 

Ευτυχως που εγώ ειχα παραγγείλει πακέτο με 8Mbits γραμμη και οχι εως 24 γιατι πάρα πολλοί χρήστες είχαν το πρόβλημα υπερβολικά χαμηλότερου συγχρονισμου σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο πάροχο κατι που ειναι περιεργο εφόσον τα snr και attenuation ήταν καλυτερα σε πλειστες περιπτώσεις και εφόσον ο βροχος δεν αλλάζει κατά τη μεταβαση.
Κάτι που τελικά λύθηκε με αλλαγή των παλαιοτερων μοντεμ με pirelli (αμφιβολου προέλευσης και ποιοτητας) που φανηκε να ειναι περισσοτερο συμβατα με τον εξοπλισμο της cyta.

Συμβιβαστηκα με τα 8Mbit και προχωρησα να τεσταρω την τηλεφωνια η οποια και ηταν μια χαρα, ενώ το ιντερνετ μπορώ να πω πως ηταν στα ιδια επιπεδα με τις τελευταίες κακές ημέρες της Netone και συνεχιζει 

Σημαντικό πρόβλημα σε μένα υπηρχε με το dns της cyta που αργουσε υπερβολικα, 
αλλά ευτυχως λύθηκε με εισαγωγη στην καρτα δικτυου των google dns και opendns.

Όλα κυλούσαν ωραία και ηρεμα χωρις πολλες απαιτησεις και εφόσον ειχα πληρη ελεγχο στο ρουτερ μου μεσω οδηγου του site ελεγχα κατα περιοδους αν κατι πηγαινε στραβα.
Και δυστυχως πηγαινε  χωρις να φαινεται ομως. 

Το 2ο τηλεφωνικο νουμερο του μαγαζιου λειτουργει αποκλειστικα για εισερχομενα και εξερχομενα fax
και ενω μπορούσα να στελνω fax δυστυχως ακουγα απο τους πελάτες μου οτι αδυνατουν να στειλουν σε μενα. Παρολα αυτα μου ερχοντουσαν τα fax μια χαρα γιατι ειχα κανει εκτροπη της 2ης γραμμης στην 1η σε περιπτωση που αυτή δεν λειτουργει (απο τη netone) και λαμβανα τα φαξ στην 1η γραμμη. οποτε και θεωρουσα οτι κατι κανουν λαθος αυτοι. Η δουλεια γινοταν οποτε δεν ανησυχουσα και καθολου. Ασε δεν που οταν επαιρνα απο τη μια γραμμη στην άλλη χτυπούσε κανονικα. 

Μεχρι που δοκιμασα απο καποιο αλλο τηλεφωνο που δεν ανηκε στη Cyta και οντως δεν δουλευε. 
Τι ειχε γινει;
Τα καλόπαιδα της cyta λοιπον ειχαν ξεχασει να δηλωσουν στην Εθνική Βάση Δεδομένων Αναφοράς για τη φορητότητα (ΕΒΔΑΦ) οτι και η δευτερη γραμμη θα δρομολογειται στη cyta πλεον και οχι στη netone απο την οποια και ειχε καταργηθει ο αριθμος απο το δικτυο της.   :Laughing:  (ε ρε γέλια που να τα ζειτε κιολας)

Τηλεφωνάκι 7:30 η ωρα το πρωι με αναμονη 10λεπτα παρακαλω για να δηλωσω το συμβαν το οποιο και φτιαχτηκε την επομενη. 

Και όλα κυλούσαν ήρεμα. 
Όλα;;;
Όχι όλα.  :Whistle: 
Σε ενα απομακρυσμενο ρουτερ που αντιστεκοταν σθεναρα κάθε μα κάθε Δευτερα πρωι (για τουλαχιστον 6 εβδομαδες)  που επεστρεφα στη δουλειά  εβρισκα το ρουτερ συγχρονισμενο μεν, χωρις ιντερνετ δε και με μιση τηλεφωνια δηλαδη μονο τη μια γραμμη να δουλευει και κλειδωμενο ξανα το χρηστη cytauser σαν Lan admin και οχι Administrator οπως το ειχα. 

Καθε δευτερα λοιπον το πρωτο πραγμα που επρεπε να κανω πριν τον καφε μου ήταν να ξαναγινω admin στον εξοπλισμο μου και να του περασω το μαγικο user.ini που ειχα σεταρει εγώ σωστα για να επανελθουν όλες οι ρυθμίσεις στο φυσιολογικό τους.  :Biggrin: 

Μεχρι που αποφασισα να αλλαξω ρουτερ μιας και ηξερα τις ρυθμίσεις μου αγοραζοντας ενα vigor 2700vg με 25€ απο το γνωστο καταστημα και σε συνεργασια με ενα αλλο χρηστη να το κανω να δουλεψει οπως επρεπε.

Τωρα που εχει καεί το vigor μου άγνωστε οι βουλαί του Κυρίου, εχω πεσει σε καταθλιψη  :Crying: 
η οποια ξέρω ότι θα μου περάσει οταν σε 8 μηνες παρω τα μπογαλάκια μου και φύγω απο την εταιρία cyta που δυστυχως προσπάθησε αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε, 
και αν δεν βελτιωθει δεν προκειται να στεριωσει στην αττική αγορά.

*To μεγαλύτερο μειονεκτημα της ειναι ο μη σεβασμος του πελάτη, 
με απαντησεις  σαν αυτες σε ενα ζητημα που ειναι βασικοτατο.
Δεν μπορεί ο πελάτης να έχει μια υπηρεσια προπληρωμενου χρόνου 
σε οποιαδηποτε εταιρια και αν βρισκεται
και να μην ξερει ανα πασα στιγμη ποσο χρόνο έχει χρησιμοποιήσει.* 

Α και για το αρχείο και μόνο, ο acs server φτιαχτηκε μεσα στο 2ο δεκαπενθημερο του Αυγουστου για τους χρηστες τις αττικης και τωρα ακομα και αν κανουμε reset στο ρουτερ θα κατεβασει αυτοματα τις ρυθμισεις μας  :Yahooooo:   :dance: 

Το προβλημα με το resetαρισμενο ρουτερ ομως παραμένει και δεν κατεβαζει και ρυθμισεις αυτοματα παρα μονο αμα του κανω επανεκκινηση.   :Thumb down: 

Δεν ζητώ συγνωμμη για το μακροσκελές ποστ οπως κανεις δεν θα μου ζητησει συγνώμμη για την ταλαιπωρία μου απο την εταιρία αυτή.  :Smile:

----------


## Tsour_ee

Δυστυχώς είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος prodromosfan.Δεν θα ξεχάσω την μετάβαση από netone-->cyta που προσπαθούσαμε μέσα από το φορουμ να βρούμε και να τροποποιησουμε το σωστό user.ini για να πάιξει η τηλεφωνία μας.Επίσης μετά και το τελευταίο πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία διαπιστώνω ότι η cyta δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την σημαντικότητα της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας για τον πελάτη της αντίθετα με νετονε όπου όταν είχα κάποιο θέμα με την τηλεφωνία σκίζονταν να δώσουν λύση.Τώρα αυτόι είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν πελάτη χωρίς τηλέφωνο τρεις μέρες μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν μπορούν να περάσουν τις ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ?δηλαδή αν είχα καλωδιακό πρόβλημα και εμπλεκόταν και ο οτε ποσο καιρό θα ήθελε για αποκατάσταση...Σε τεχνική υποστήριξη νιώθω με τη cyta ότι έχω γυρίσει χρόνια πίσω.

----------


## giokspy

εγω παντως μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τη cyta αν και δε χρειαστηκα ακομα υποστηρηξη.σταθερη ταχυτητα internet και πολυ καλη ποιοτητα τηλεφωνιας

----------


## Undisputed

τι κανουνε βρε παιδι μου καθε βραδυ μετα τις 1, reboot ? Χανονται ολα για 3-4 λεπτα ....

----------


## pstr

Την Κυριακή το απόγευμα είχα ένα πρόβλημα..παρατήρησα ότι είχα συγχρονίσει στο upload στα 432kbps, μόνο αυτό..internet/τηλεφωνία μια χαρά.. έστειλα ένα email στην τεχνική υποστήριξη..έτσι απλά για να μην το ξεχάσω και τους ανέφερα το πρόβλημα..(έχοντας κάνει βέβαια επαννεκινήσεις και όλους τους ελέγχους που μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ)..έλπίζοντας την επόμενη μέρα να γίνει κάτι..

σε 5 λεπτά χτυπάει το κινητό.."γειας σας από τη Cyta είμαστε...αν μπορείτε να δείτε αν όλα είναι εντάξει τώρα..." :Shocked:  (καθώς μιλούσα βέβαια έκανα εγώ τους ελέγχους..) και πράγματι ήταν ok..συγχρονισμός στο 1mbps όπως είχα πριν..ακόμα και το λαμπάκι του voice άναψε (ήταν σβηστό για αρκετό διάστημα αλλά δούλευε η τηλεφωνία, οπότε νόμιζα ότι απλά κάηκε το λαμπάκι!!...)!! 
wow!!
Μπράβο!

----------


## towman

> Την Κυριακή το απόγευμα είχα ένα πρόβλημα..παρατήρησα ότι είχα συγχρονίσει στο upload στα 432kbps, μόνο αυτό..internet/τηλεφωνία μια χαρά.. έστειλα ένα email στην τεχνική υποστήριξη..έτσι απλά για να μην το ξεχάσω και τους ανέφερα το πρόβλημα..(έχοντας κάνει βέβαια επαννεκινήσεις και όλους τους ελέγχους που μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ)..έλπίζοντας την επόμενη μέρα να γίνει κάτι..
> 
> σε 5 λεπτά χτυπάει το κινητό.."γειας σας από τη Cyta είμαστε...αν μπορείτε να δείτε αν όλα είναι εντάξει τώρα..." (καθώς μιλούσα βέβαια έκανα εγώ τους ελέγχους..) και πράγματι ήταν ok..συγχρονισμός στο 1mbps όπως είχα πριν..ακόμα και το λαμπάκι του voice άναψε (ήταν σβηστό για αρκετό διάστημα αλλά δούλευε η τηλεφωνία, οπότε νόμιζα ότι απλά κάηκε το λαμπάκι!!...)!! 
> wow!!
> Μπράβο!



Μου δινεις μια πολυ καλη αφορμη να αναφερω παρομοια εμεπειρια απο το τμημα εξυπηρετησης. Δυο φορες χρειαστηκε να επικοινωνησω. Το εκανα μεσω email και ειχα καλη χρονικα ανταποκριση απο εκπροσωπο. Απλα και ευκολα και δεν χρειαστηκε να περιμενω μεχρι να ξεμπλοκαρει το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. Εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο θα κανω για οσο καιρο θα ειμαι πελατης τους. 

Απο κει και περα θα δειξει.

----------


## spsomas

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Η τηλεφωνία που δίνει είναι VOIP? Περνάει δηλαδή από το router, σωστά?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Η τηλεφωνία που δίνει είναι VOIP? Περνάει δηλαδή από το router, σωστά?


Ναι voip μέσω router.

----------


## apan72

Καλησπέρα, να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Η προσφορά 1+1 για την Αθήνα έπαψε να ισχύει;

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι...

----------


## Picard

Σημερα με πηρανε  ξανα απο cyta γιατι εχουν μια προσφορα ταχα στο Κιλκις και τους ειπα οτι θα το σκεφτω,οχι δε θα το σκεφτω καθολου,αφου εχει voip τηλεφωνια μου φυγε η ορεξη για να βαλω,δευτερον απο φιλους που εχω μου ειπαν οτι δε συγχρονιζει καλα στο Κιλκις,πρωτα η εταιρια να δημιουργησει τις προυποθεσεις και την αξιοπιστια που χρειαζεται το δικτυο και μετα ας κανει οσες προσφορες θελει........αλλα εγω μεχρι να γινει κατι τετοιο δυσκολα θα αποχωρησω απο τον οτε.......να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους....

----------


## ee4649

Εγώ είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στην forthnet Και είμαι full ικανοποιημένος,από την πρώτη μέρα κλείδωνα στα 21-22 Mbps και τώρα παίζω από 19-21 Mbps(είμαι πολύ κοντά στο dslam),γενικά όλα τέλεια και σε τηλεφωνία και σε όλα,κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα

το διλλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής,αξίζει να φύγω και να πάω στην Cyta? είναι σούπερ οι τιμές αλλά θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα? ή θα τρέχω και δε θα φτάνω? μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ώστε να μου εγγυηθούνε ότι θα κλειδώνει το ίντερνετ στα ίδια Mbps με την forthnet?

----------


## Picard

> Εγώ είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στην forthnet Και είμαι full ικανοποιημένος,από την πρώτη μέρα κλείδωνα στα 21-22 Mbps και τώρα παίζω από 19-21 Mbps(είμαι πολύ κοντά στο dslam),γενικά όλα τέλεια και σε τηλεφωνία και σε όλα,κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα
> 
> το διλλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής,αξίζει να φύγω και να πάω στην Cyta? είναι σούπερ οι τιμές αλλά θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα? ή θα τρέχω και δε θα φτάνω? μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ώστε να μου εγγυηθούνε ότι θα κλειδώνει το ίντερνετ στα ίδια Mbps με την forthnet?


Καποτε κι εγω forthnet ειχα στα 24 Mbps και ηταν σαν να μην ειχα τετοια ταχυτητα,τραγικη η  forthnet,τωρα ισως να ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα αλλα τον οτε δεν τον φτανει καμια...

----------


## ee4649

> Καποτε κι εγω forthnet ειχα στα 24 Mbps και ηταν σαν να μην ειχα τετοια ταχυτητα,τραγικη η  forthnet,τωρα ισως να ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα αλλα τον οτε δεν τον φτανει καμια...


Όχι εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος φίλε μου,γι'αυτό ρωτάω αν αξίζει το ρίσκο

----------


## ifaigios

Αν η γραμμή σου είναι σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση δε νομίζω να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στη Cyta.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Picard

> Αν η γραμμή σου είναι σε τόσο καλή κατάσταση δε νομίζω να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στη Cyta.


Αυτο που λενε οτι αν πιανεις τοσο με τον οτε το ιδιο θα πιανεις και μια αλλη ειναι μουφα,μην ακουτε τα παπαγαλακια τους,εταιρια απο εταιρια εχει διαφορα αλλα οταν εισαι στον οτε καταλαβαινεις τι παει να πει adsl,αντιθετως με τις αλλες εαν συγχρονιζεις καλα ειναι θεμα τυχης,τζογο παιζεις κανεις δε σου εγγυαται τιποτα.......

----------


## pmbr

> Σημερα με πηρανε  ξανα απο cyta γιατι εχουν μια προσφορα ταχα στο Κιλκις και τους ειπα οτι θα το σκεφτω,οχι δε θα το σκεφτω καθολου,αφου εχει voip τηλεφωνια μου φυγε η ορεξη για να βαλω,δευτερον απο φιλους που εχω μου ειπαν οτι δε συγχρονιζει καλα στο Κιλκις,πρωτα η εταιρια να δημιουργησει τις προυποθεσεις και την αξιοπιστια που χρειαζεται το δικτυο και μετα ας κανει οσες προσφορες θελει........αλλα εγω μεχρι να γινει κατι τετοιο δυσκολα θα αποχωρησω απο τον οτε.......να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους....


Τί εννοείς "γιατί έχουν μία προσφορά *τάχα* στο Κιλκίς"; Έχουν ή δεν έχουν;

Επίσης, τί εννοείς "δε συγχρονιζει καλα στο Κιλκις"; Δεν ήξερα ότι ο συγχρονισμός είναι κάτι που διαφέρει από πόλη σε πόλη...

----------


## Seitman

Όχι μόνο από πόλη σε πόλη, αλλά και από σπίτι σε σπίτι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babarum

> οταν εισαι στον οτε καταλαβαινεις τι παει να πει adsl,.


καλά μην νομίζεις που εγώ είμαι στον οτε έχω καταλάβει adsl. Από την παρέα μου, έχω την χειρότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## proktor

> Εγώ είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στην forthnet Και είμαι full ικανοποιημένος,από την πρώτη μέρα κλείδωνα στα 21-22 Mbps και τώρα παίζω από 19-21 Mbps(είμαι πολύ κοντά στο dslam),γενικά όλα τέλεια και σε τηλεφωνία και σε όλα,κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα
> 
> το διλλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής,αξίζει να φύγω και να πάω στην Cyta? είναι σούπερ οι τιμές αλλά θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα? ή θα τρέχω και δε θα φτάνω? μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ώστε να μου εγγυηθούνε ότι θα κλειδώνει το ίντερνετ στα ίδια Mbps με την forthnet?


Από την στιγμή που η γραμμή σου είναι τόσο καλή παίζουν 2 πράγματα:
1)Η τηλεφωνία θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη ποιοτικά λόγω voip.
2)Ή θα συγχρονίσεις στα ίδια ή με 17-18 Mbps γιατί έτυχε να σου δώσουν μόντεμ που δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά με το dslam σου.Σε εκείνη την περίπτωση τους ζητάς να σου στείλουν το άλλο.(Δίνουν δύο μοντεμ το ένα από τα 2 είναι πάντα συμβατό με το dslam σου,αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν το ξέρουν από πριν).

........Auto merged post: proktor πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτο που λενε οτι αν πιανεις τοσο με τον οτε το ιδιο θα πιανεις και μια αλλη ειναι μουφα,μην ακουτε τα παπαγαλακια τους,εταιρια απο εταιρια εχει διαφορα αλλα οταν εισαι στον οτε καταλαβαινεις τι παει να πει adsl,αντιθετως με τις αλλες εαν συγχρονιζεις καλα ειναι θεμα *τυχης*,τζογο παιζεις κανεις δε σου εγγυαται τιποτα.......


Όχι φίλε μου είναι θέμα ποιότητας βρόγχου.Κατα δεύτερον συμβατότητας dslam.Και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια επιστημονικά.Βουντού και πλανητικές ευθυγραμμίσεις δεν υπάρχουν πια.

----------


## Picard

Οι καλες τιμες ειναι πλασματικες οταν το δικτυο πατωνει σε ταχυτητες και μου ειπε ο αλλος απο cyta γιατι ρε φιλε να δινεις 100 ευρω το διμηνο στον οτε,κοιτα ποσα λεφτα γλιτωνεις............προτιμω να ειμαι σε ενα αξιοπιστο δικτυο και να τα σκαω παρα σε μια εταιρια που εχει σκαμπανεβασματα-αυτο παει σε ολους τους παροχους οχι μονο στη cyta,με τη forthnet περασα πολλα,δεν ξεχνιουνται.....αν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστης αξιος να χτυπησει τον οτε σε πιο οικονομικες τιμες τοτε ναι παιζει να αποχωρησω.....

----------


## satcur

Διανύω την 3 χρονιά στην Cyta και είμαι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό ικανοποιημένος. Είχα μάλιστα πληρώσει και το πέναλτι για να φύγω από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο, ενέργεια που αποδείχτηκε άριστη επιλογή και για τα νεύρα μου και για το πορτοφόλι μου. Γενικά στα 2½ χρόνια μόνο μία φορά το δίκτυο της παρουσιάστηκε να είναι υπερφορτωμένο και αργό και αυτό για μια περίοδο 1-2 εβδομάδων (Οκτώβριος του 2009 αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Η ΤΥ τώρα σίγουρα έχει μεγαλύτερο  χρόνο αναμονής συγκριτικά με τον πρώτο χρόνο που ήμουνα συνδρομητής και έτσι προτιμώ να επικοινωνώ μαζί τους με email.  Τις περισσότερες φορές που χρειάστηκε να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους δεν ήταν για κάτι επείγον που να έχρηζε άμεσης επίλυσης οπότε με email έγινε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μια χαρά η δουλειά μου.

Υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό θέμα σε τυχαία videos από το youtube που τις ώρες αιχμής μπορεί να χρειάζονται πιο συχνό buffering αλλά προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα και έτσι δεν μπήκα ούτε καν στον κόπο να δω εάν είναι πρόβλημα της Cyta ή των δικών μου ρυθμίσεων αναφορικά με το IPv6.

Με 26+ ευρώ τον  μήνα (παλιό συμβόλαιο), για δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά εσωτερικού και σε βασικές  χώρες του εξωτερικού, μία ώρα κινητά με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο, σταθερότατη σύνδεση με γρήγορη περιήγηση (το βασικότερο για εμένα) θα πρέπει  να πέσει πολύ το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών της Cyta για να με χάσει από πελάτη της.

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Με 26+ ευρώ τον  μήνα (παλιό συμβόλαιο), για δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά εσωτερικού και σε βασικές  χώρες του εξωτερικού, μία ώρα κινητά με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο, σταθερότατη σύνδεση με γρήγορη περιήγηση (το βασικότερο για εμένα) θα πρέπει  να πέσει πολύ το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών της Cyta για να με χάσει από πελάτη της.


Το θέτεις πολύ όμορφα.
Κάπως έτσι είμαι και εγώ προθέτοντας "...ή να μετακομίσω σε μέρος που δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη" στη τελευταία πρότασή σου.

----------


## ee4649

Να κάνω 2 ερωτήσεις

1) Στην Cyta πρέπει το τηλ να είναι συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο ρούτερ για να δουλεύει?

2)Τι Noise margin δίνει η Cyta? με Forthnet τώρα έχω  6db

----------


## prodromosfan

1.Nαι ειναι voip
2. To ιδιο

----------


## dimpard

Σχετικά με τον χρόνο αναμονής της ΤΥ, παραξενεύτηκα την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, που χρειάστηκε να τους τηλεφωνήσω 3 φορές. Απάντησαν σε λιγότερο από 2 λεπτά.
Το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα έγινε Κυριακή πρωί.

Μάλιστα μου τηλεφώνησαν και αυτοί για να βεβαιωθούν, ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε (δεν λειτουργούσε η 2η τηλεφωνική γραμμή).

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή τους είπα -πάλι- για τα 3Mb, που έχασα στον συγχρονισμό με την μετάβαση από την Netone στην  Cyta.
Την επόμενη μέρα, ήρθε τεχνικός ,πήρε το speedtouch & έβαλε ένα μαύρο pirelli.
"Η γραμμή είναι πολύ καλή" μου λέει. "Θα συγχρονίζει στα 14.5". 
"Πλάκα μου κάνεις" του λέω. "Κάναμε όλη τη φασαρία για να ανέβει 1Mb ο συγχρονισμός?" Η πτώση, λόγω της γνωστής ασυμβατότητας με το speedtouch ήταν 3 Mb.
"Πάρε τηλέφωνο σε λίγες μέρες και πες στην ΤΥ να στο ανεβάσουν στο 15,5" μου λέει και φεύγει.
Με το speedtouch είχα Attenuation 23, ενώ με το pirelli 28!!!

----------


## tsygurov

Υπάρχει ικανένας συνδρομητήςς από Κομοτηνή;
Είναι καλύτερα σε σχέση με τουυπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς (Fortthnet, HOL, Tellas-Wind);

----------


## Picard

Οσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι το SN Margin τοσο το καλυτερο,ενω το attenuation πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο μικρος αριθμος........εγω με τον οτε εχω SN Margin πανω απο 8 παντοτε,μεχρι και 9,5 και συγχρονιζω καλα με οποιοδηποτε router,ενω με την forthnet ειχα 6 σταθερα και ηταν αστα να πανε,εαν η cyta εχει 6 δεν ειναι καλο αυτο,ενω απ'οτι εχω ακουσει η wind εχει σταθερο SN Μargin στο 9 οποτε ειναι καλο.......

----------


## manoz

Αυτό με το s/n margin δεν είναι δεδομένο, απλά κοιτάξτε το δικό μου προφίλ, στο οποίο δεν έχω επέμβει, καθώς δε μ' ενδιαφέρουν ούτε υψηλές ταχύτητες, ούτε χαμηλά ping κλπ, ενώ, από την άλλη, η σύνδεσή μου και στους δυο τομείς (φωνή/δεδομένα) λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Οσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι το SN Margin τοσο το καλυτερο,ενω το attenuation πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο μικρος αριθμος........εγω με τον οτε εχω SN Margin πανω απο 8 παντοτε,μεχρι και 9,5 και συγχρονιζω καλα με οποιοδηποτε router,ενω με την forthnet ειχα 6 σταθερα και ηταν αστα να πανε,εαν η cyta εχει 6 δεν ειναι καλο αυτο,ενω απ'οτι εχω ακουσει η wind εχει σταθερο SN Μargin στο 9 οποτε ειναι καλο.......


Ο οτε εχει snr 9 απο default και ρυθμιζεται στο 11 όταν διαπιστωθει βλάβη ή και σε υψολότερο οταν το προβλημα είναι μεγάλο. 
Ολοι οι παροχοι ξεκινανε απο ενα default snr. 
Στην cyta όπως και στη Forthnet αυτό είναι 6.

Ειναι αποδεκτό γιατι ετσι επιτυγχανεις μεγαλύτερο κλειδωμε γραμμης,
αν ομως εχεις προβλημα με την γραμμη σου λόγω απόστασης απο το dslam, παλιος χαλκος κλπ.
οι τεχνικοι επεμβαίνουν και στο αυξάνουν ώστε να επιτυχεις το συνδυασμο  μεγιστο κλειδωμα γραμμης adsl με σταθερότητα λογω voip τηλεφωνιας. :Wink: 




> Αυτό με το s/n margin δεν είναι δεδομένο, απλά κοιτάξτε το δικό μου προφίλ, στο οποίο δεν έχω επέμβει, καθώς δε μ' ενδιαφέρουν ούτε υψηλές ταχύτητες, ούτε χαμηλά ping κλπ, ενώ, από την άλλη, η σύνδεσή μου και στους δυο τομείς (φωνή/δεδομένα) λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα.


Δεν επεμβαινεις εσυ αλλα οι τεχνικοι και η ρυθμιση ειναι απο το dslam όχι απο σενα.
Φανταζομαι εχεις 8αρα γραμμη;
Γιατι και εγω με 8αρα αλλα επειδη ειμαι κοντα σε dslam και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα κιολας
(η γραμμη κανονικα πιανει μεχρι 19Mbit) έχω snr 4,5 τη στιγμή που μιλάμε και χωρίς καμια επεμβαση απο εμενα.

----------


## darax

Θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις από cyta στήν Νίκαια  ,πως πάει το ιντερνετ περισσότερο αλλά και η τηλεφωνία  :Thinking:

----------


## dankannn

Εγώ παιδία μπορώ να πω ότι όλα καλά για αρχή με την cyta.
Μένω Παγκράτι και από τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΟΤΕ isdn και internet forthnet
έκανα μετάβαση σε cyta , η σύνδεση ήταν χωρίς προβλήματα καθώς και η ενημέρωση που είχα.
Για δυο μικρά προβληματάκια είχα άμεση επαφή και με τηλέφωνο και με mail .
Από ταχύτητες ήμουν στα 18.950 και έπεσα στα 17.880 , αν και δεν με ενοχλεί προσωπικά.
Καθώς και καλή ποιότητα στις τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις.
Αυτά από μένα

----------


## manoz

> Δεν επεμβαινεις εσυ αλλα οι τεχνικοι και η ρυθμιση ειναι απο το dslam όχι απο σενα.
> Φανταζομαι εχεις 8αρα γραμμη;
> Γιατι και εγω με 8αρα αλλα επειδη ειμαι κοντα σε dslam και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα κιολας
> (η γραμμη κανονικα πιανει μεχρι 19Mbit) έχω snr 4,5 τη στιγμή που μιλάμε και χωρίς καμια επεμβαση απο εμενα.



Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα ως επέμβαση, την ΤΥ της CYTA, η ίδια γραμμή πάντως επί εποχών (φτου κακά!) Forthnet, και με το αλησμόνητο σκυλί ρούτερ 585v5, όπου οι "επεμβάσεις" ήταν παιχνιδάκι, συγχρόνιζε άνετα στα 18+...
Ας παραθέσω όμως και τα στοιχεία της (μικρότερης) οικιακής μου σύνδεσης (780WL), που απέχει περισσότερο από το DSLAM, επίσης χωρίς προβλήματα:



> Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:509 / 4.093  
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:27,10 / 87,94  
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,5  
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,0 / 27,5  
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:23,0 /* 18,0*  
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
> Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
> ...


Βλέπουμε ότι κι εδώ το s/n margin είναι διαφορετικό, χωρίς κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι π.χ. στο 9, χωρίς να επηρεάζει τη σταθερότητα της (μικρής) γραμμής μου. Ο λόγος που είναι στο 18 μου είναι άγνωστος...

----------


## giantpow

Τελικα μαλλον τα 780 δεν ειταν ουτε θα γινουν ποτε συμβατα με την cyta ζητηστε αλλαγη router

----------


## prodromosfan

manoz εχεις γραμμη 8/1 και 4/0.5 ετσι;
αρα επιτηδες λογω προφιλ κλειδωνεις σε αυτά τα νουμερα.
γιατι οι γραμμες σου πανε πολυ παραπανω και απο τα 2α στατιστικα δεν δειχνει και προβλημα στη γραμμη σου.

αρα λογω προφίλ για να ειναι πιο σιγουροι οι τεχνικοι γαι τη σταθεροτητα της γραμμης σου σου εχουν αυξησει το snr που υποπτευομαι οτι ειδικα καποιος τεχνικος της cyta εκατσε και εψαξε τη γραμμη σου και σε κλειδωσε σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM





> Τελικα μαλλον τα 780 δεν ειταν ουτε θα γινουν ποτε συμβατα με την cyta ζητηστε αλλαγη router


Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. 

Οπως βλεπεις ο φιλος παραπανω ειναι σε *T*homson *M*ulti*M*edia *B*roadband dslam που φοραει broadcom και το ρουτερακι του ειναι επισης thomson με *B*roa*DC*o*M* chipset αρα εχουν αψογη συνεργασια αυτα τα 2 μιας και ειναι του ιδιου κατασκευαστη.  :Wink:

----------


## manoz

> Τελικα μαλλον τα 780 δεν ειταν ουτε θα γινουν ποτε συμβατα με την cyta ζητηστε αλλαγη router


Τα 780 ήταν τα πρώτα που έδινε η CYTA με την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της και ουδέποτε αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα.




> manoz εχεις γραμμη 8/1 και 4/0.5 ετσι;
> αρα επιτηδες λογω προφιλ κλειδωνεις σε αυτά τα νουμερα.
> γιατι οι γραμμες σου πανε πολυ παραπανω και απο τα 2α στατιστικα δεν δειχνει και προβλημα στη γραμμη σου.
> 
> αρα λογω προφίλ για να ειναι πιο σιγουροι οι τεχνικοι γαι τη σταθεροτητα της γραμμης σου σου εχουν αυξησει το snr που υποπτευομαι οτι ειδικα καποιος τεχνικος της cyta εκατσε και εψαξε τη γραμμη σου και σε κλειδωσε σε αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα.


Όντως έτσι είναι, οι γραμμές μου είναι όπως τα λες και ξέρω ότι η πρώτη μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 19, ίσως και 20, ενώ η δεύτερη μπορεί να φτάσει τα 17 και κάτι. Εγώ όμως δε χρειάζομαι υψηλές ταχύτητες, ακόμη και στη "μικρή" σύνδεση παρακολουθώ π.χ. βιντεάκια από το youtube χωρίς διακοπές, αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω, οπότε δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος. :Cool:

----------


## Picard

Δεν πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αλλαξει εξοπλισμο η cyta??? εγινε μια συγκριση στο pc-mag και το νεο Huawei 530 βγηκε πρωτο,θα το εχει ο οτε σε λιγο καιρο,μηπως πρεπει να ακολουθησει και η cyta???? κοστιζει 50€ μονο κι οταν το φερει ο οτε σιγουρα θα παω να το παρω...

----------


## prodromosfan

Καταρχάς δεν εμπιστευομαι τα διαφορα εντυπα του χωρου εδω και αρκετα χρόνια 
γιατι οτι γραφουν ειναι 
α. ξεπερασμενα 
β. τα διαβαζω και στο φορουμ εδω και παιρνω οχι μονο τη γνωμη του συντακτη αλλα 100+ διαφορετικων ανθρωπων. 

Αυτό βεβαια με ξένισε 



> Το PC Magazine *σε συνεργασία με τα εργαστήρια του ΟΤΕ* πραγματοποιούν μετρήσεις ακριβείας και αξιολογούν 25 ασύρματα modem/router που θα απογειώσουν την ταχύτητα της γραμμής σας.


Και αν κρινω απο την εικονα γιατι δεν το εχω διαβασει το αρθρο
μαζι με την κινεζια αντιγραφη Huawei που το δινουν free με unlimited συμβολαιο στο Ομαν για 20riyals/μηνα (ουτε 4€) :Razz: 
συγκρινουν fritz και draytek που παιζουν σε δικια του κατηγορια το καθένα ΜΟΝΑ τους 
και βγαζουν πρωτο το κινέζικο.

*σοβαρά;;;;;;
*
Μου βγηκε ο καφές απο τη μυτη πρωι-πρωι με το μηνυμά σου. 
Μια χαρα ειναι τα Thomson (Για το pirelli δεν γνωριζω, δεν το εχω δουλεψει ποτέ μου αλλά δεν εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα λόγια)

----------


## nik_bel

Καλησπέρα,

Σκοπεύω να αλλάξω από ΟΤΕ σε Cyta λόγω budget αλλά και των προγραμμάτων της Cyta που είναι πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες μου.

Δύο ερωτήσεις παρακαλώ: 
α) αν κάποιος φίλος έχει εμπειρία από Cyta στην Αγία Μαρίνα Ηλιούπολης και 
β) επειδή η τηλεφωνία είναι voip και πρέπει (?) το τηλέφωνο να είναι πάνω στο router, στο σπίτι έχω 4 διαφορετικές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες υπάρχει θέμα σε ποιά θα είναι το router κουμπωμένο?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Νίκος

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σκοπεύω να αλλάξω από ΟΤΕ σε Cyta λόγω budget αλλά και των προγραμμάτων της Cyta που είναι πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες μου.
> 
> Δύο ερωτήσεις παρακαλώ: 
> α) αν κάποιος φίλος έχει εμπειρία από Cyta στην Αγία Μαρίνα Ηλιούπολης και 
> β) επειδή η τηλεφωνία είναι voip και πρέπει (?) το τηλέφωνο να είναι πάνω στο router, στο σπίτι έχω 4 διαφορετικές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες υπάρχει θέμα σε ποιά θα είναι το router κουμπωμένο?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
> Νίκος


Μάλλον είμαι ο άνθρωπός σου...

α) Μένω κοντά στην Π. Γρηγορίου (προς το γήπεδο της Διάνας).
4 mbit με fastpatch, α π ρ ο β λ η μ ά τ ι σ τ α.

Γενικά η περιοχή δεν έχει μέγιστα πάνω από 7-9 mbit οπότε και το 8άρι πακέτο είναι ρίσκο.
Βάλε 4άρι για να δεις και αν χρειαστεί ανεβάζεις

β) Το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να είναι στη κεντρική πρίζα εκτός αν βολεύει η καλωδίωση στο χώρο σου. Τη μέρα της ενεργοποίησης βγάλε τις άλλες συσκευές από τις πρίζες, περίμενε να παίξει κομπλέ το ρούτερ και μετά πάρε τηλ στο 13811 και ζήτησε τεχνικό για να κάνει επιστροφή σήματος δωρεάν.

Καλή αρχή

----------


## misfits7

Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο Cyta στο κεντρο Κεραμεικου (Θησειο)?
Αποσυνδεσεις ,ταχυτητα κτλπ?
Ενδιαφερομαι για 2play 24αρι για μεταβαση απο Hol

----------


## bleo8onhs

> Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο Cyta στο κεντρο Κεραμεικου (Θησειο)?
> Αποσυνδεσεις ,ταχυτητα κτλπ?
> Ενδιαφερομαι για 2play 24αρι για μεταβαση απο Hol


Και γω για ακριβώς αυτό ενδιαφέρομαι για μετάβαση από forthnet. Ξέρει κανείς να μας πεί?

----------


## Zep

> Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο Cyta στο κεντρο Κεραμεικου (Θησειο)?
> Αποσυνδεσεις ,ταχυτητα κτλπ?
> Ενδιαφερομαι για 2play 24αρι για μεταβαση απο Hol





> Και γω για ακριβώς αυτό ενδιαφέρομαι για μετάβαση από forthnet. Ξέρει κανείς να μας πεί?


Είμαι στο κέντρο Κεραμεικού απο μετάβαση Νετονε εδώ και 4 μήνες χωρίς καμμία αποσύνδεση και χρονισμό απο 15 (με βάζουν συχνά σε προφίλ) με μέγιστο 17 Mbps.....
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...tatistika.jpg/

ΑΛΛΑ δείτε εδώ...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/39803153.jpg/

Αν ανέχεστε να κατεβάζετε με 63 Kb/sec απο HP και Nvidia, τους βασιλιάδες του bandwidth δλδ...κανένα πρόβλημα.
Εγώ πάντως δεν ανέχομαι να πληρώνω για 17 Mbps και να κατεβάζω με pstn  :Thinking: 

Ήρθε τεχνικός στο σπίτι.. παραδέχθηκε το πρόβλημα...και οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα...παρά να μου διπλασιάσει την ταχύτητα απο την διασύνδεση με εξωτερικό (άρα καταλάβατε τι παίζει  :ROFL: ) δλδ αν κατεβάζω με 60 να πάει 120..  :Laughing:  
Μιλάμε για τραγικά πράγματα....
Ήξερα απο την αρχή τι συμβαίνει...γιατί κατέβαζα με 1.4...αλλά τα ξημερώματα...
δλδ για να κατεβάσεις ένα πρόγραμμα οδήγησης...έπρεπε να βάλεις ξυπνητήρι ή να λαλήσει ο κόκορας...

Τί σημαίνουν όλα τα παραπάνω τώρα...Η CYTA προφανώς δεν έχει bandwidth ΣΥΝ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ SEABONE και δεν θέλει να πληρώσει και για παραπάνω...και κάνει "στοχευμένη" διαχείριση για να κρατήσει τις ισοροπίες και να μην παραπονιούνται οι "πολλοί", με λίγα λόγια κάποιοι θα την πληρώσουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές που δεν έχει πιάσει η εταιρεία...Αν κρίνω απο εμένα, μάλλον ανήκετε σε αυτές...
Για του λόγου το αληθές, σε λίγο καιρό μετακομίζω σε ιδιόκτητη κατοικία οπότε ενδιαφερόμουν για το τι παίζει εκεί...
Ο τεχνικός παραδέχτηκε οτι θα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα...οπότε ισχύουν τα παραπάνω...Όταν κατάλαβε οτι γνωρίζω πολύ καλά απο πληροφορική και στις παραπάνω ερωτήσεις που του έκανα...η σιωπή του ήταν αρκετή για να καταλάβω τα χάλια της εταιρείας στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα...
Τι να κάνει ο έρμος για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί δούλευε και πασχίζει να το κρατήσει...

Συμπερασματικά...αν είστε καλά στις εταιρείες που είστε..καθίστε στα ωά σας... :Smile: 
Προσωπικά, τώρα που μετακομίζω, θα προτιμήσω να διακόψω παρα να πληρώσω μεταφορά γραμμής και θα πάω σε ένα απο τα ωραία προπληρωμένα πακετάκια σε καλή τιμή

----------


## kosmous

> Αν ανέχεστε να κατεβάζετε με 63 Kb/sec απο HP και Nvidia, τους βασιλιάδες του bandwidth δλδ...κανένα πρόβλημα.


Και σε μένα προσπαθώντας να κατεβάσω κάποιους drivers από hp , κατέβαζα με περίπου ίδια ταχύτητα .
Διέκοψα το κατέβασμα και έκανα έλεγχο στην γραμμή κατεβάζοντας από megaupload κάποιο αρχείο πιάνοντας 400kb (έχω 4mbps σύνδεση ) , μήπως οι βασιλιάδες του bandwidth δίνουν περισσότερο βάση σε άλλα πράγματα ?

----------


## yuk

Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή κι εγώ με ΟΤΕ κατεβάζω από ΗΡ με 116kb. Από αλλού τερματίζει όμως.

----------


## Zep

> Και σε μένα προσπαθώντας να κατεβάσω κάποιους drivers από hp , κατέβαζα με περίπου ίδια ταχύτητα .
> Διέκοψα το κατέβασμα και έκανα έλεγχο στην γραμμή κατεβάζοντας από megaupload κάποιο αρχείο πιάνοντας 400kb (έχω 4mbps σύνδεση ) , μήπως οι βασιλιάδες του bandwidth δίνουν περισσότερο βάση σε άλλα πράγματα ?


Φίλε Yuk, ακόμα και απο άλλους μεγάλους ιστότοπους όπως της Apple π.χ είχε πρόβλημα. Την HP ή την Nvidia παρέθεσα για παράδειγμα.Τ ο πρόβλημα είναι γενικευμένο με όλα τα site του εξωτερικού.Απο τον server του Πολυτεχνείου κατέβαζε με καλες ταχύτητες αλλά και με  διακυμάνσεις ανάλογα την ώρα.
Η γραμμή δεν έχει πρόβλημα.Πρόβλημα έχει η CYTA για δικούς της λόγους όπως παραδέχτηκε και ο τεχνικός.Τα άλλα περιτεύουν.Μην κάνετε σύγκριση με το τι συμβαίνει στις δικές σας συνδέσεις, καθώς είστε σε άλλη περιοχή δλδ DSLAM.
Πρίν που ήμουν στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ , κατέβαζα με 1.7 απο ΗΡ ή Nvidia π.χ ανελειπώς...

----------


## yuk

Zep, δεν έκανα σύγκριση, ούτε έχω καμία όρεξη να υπερασπιστώ τη Cyta, απλά είπα ότι η ΗΡ σέρνεται και σε μένα.

Όσον αφορά τον τεχνικό τώρα. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι πράγματι η Cyta βάζει όριο 60Κb/s ή οτιδήποτε.
1. Γιατί να το παραδεχτεί ο τεχνικός και να θέσει σε κίνδυνο τη θέση του;
2. Γιατί να διπλασιάσει το όριο ειδικά σε 'σενα; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να υποχρεωθεί σε κάποιον άλλο για να το κάνει και ακόμα και αν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αυτό, θα κινήσει υποψίες.

----------


## satcur

Οι server της HP είναι αργοί. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε από nvidia; H γραμμή μου τερματίζει στα 415 ΚΒ/s από nvidia αυτήν την στιγμή και στα 80-90 KB/s από HP.
Σε άλλο αρχείο από HP μου κατεβάζει από 180-400 (δεν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα)

----------


## pmbr

> Φίλε Yuk, ακόμα και απο άλλους μεγάλους ιστότοπους όπως της Apple π.χ είχε πρόβλημα. Την HP ή την Nvidia παρέθεσα για παράδειγμα.Τ ο πρόβλημα είναι γενικευμένο με όλα τα site του εξωτερικού.Απο τον server του Πολυτεχνείου κατέβαζε με καλες ταχύτητες αλλά και με  διακυμάνσεις ανάλογα την ώρα.
> Η γραμμή δεν έχει πρόβλημα.Πρόβλημα έχει η CYTA για δικούς της λόγους όπως παραδέχτηκε και ο τεχνικός.Τα άλλα περιτεύουν.Μην κάνετε σύγκριση με το τι συμβαίνει στις δικές σας συνδέσεις, καθώς είστε σε άλλη περιοχή δλδ DSLAM.
> Πρίν που ήμουν στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ , κατέβαζα με 1.7 απο ΗΡ ή Nvidia π.χ ανελειπώς...


Λυπάμαι που θα πρέπει να διαψεύσω τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, αλλά τυχαίνει να ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι η Cyta ούτε βάζει "κόφτη" στο κατέβασμα, ούτε της έχει παρουσιαστεί ποτέ έως σήμερα πρόβλημα μπουκώματος στις διασυνδέσεις της με το εξωτερικό. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ:
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...dband/B02.html

Στους δείκτες αυτούς φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι η Cyta στο τέλος του 2010 είχε 6 φορές ταχύτερη διασύνδεση ανά πελάτη με το εξωτερικό σε σχέση με όλους τους άλλους (ΟΤΕ, HOL, Forthnet, Wind). Το να έχει αγορασμένη τη διασύνδεση αυτή και να μην τη χρησιμοποιεί δεν παίζει...

Άρα, εάν δεν κατεβάζεις γρήγορα από κάποιο site, κατά 99% οφείλεται στο site, ή στη διασύνδεση του site αυτού με το internet και όχι στη Cyta (λέω 99% γιατί πάντα μπορεί να υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη απρόβλεπτη παράμετρος για συγκεκριμένους πελάτες, λ.χ. πρόβλημα στη θύρα του DSLAM, που να επηρεάζει την απόδοση της σύνδεσής τους).

----------


## Zep

> Λυπάμαι που θα πρέπει να διαψεύσω τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, αλλά τυχαίνει να ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι η Cyta ούτε βάζει "κόφτη" στο κατέβασμα, ούτε της έχει παρουσιαστεί ποτέ έως σήμερα πρόβλημα μπουκώματος στις διασυνδέσεις της με το εξωτερικό. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ:
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...dband/B02.html
> 
> Στους δείκτες αυτούς φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι η Cyta στο τέλος του 2010 είχε 6 φορές ταχύτερη διασύνδεση ανά πελάτη με το εξωτερικό σε σχέση με όλους τους άλλους (ΟΤΕ, HOL, Forthnet, Wind). Το να έχει αγορασμένη τη διασύνδεση αυτή και να μην τη χρησιμοποιεί δεν παίζει...
> 
> Άρα, εάν δεν κατεβάζεις γρήγορα από κάποιο site, κατά 99% οφείλεται στο site, ή στη διασύνδεση του site αυτού με το internet και όχι στη Cyta (λέω 99% γιατί πάντα μπορεί να υπάρχει και κάποια άλλη απρόβλεπτη παράμετρος για συγκεκριμένους πελάτες, λ.χ. πρόβλημα στη θύρα του DSLAM, που να επηρεάζει την απόδοση της σύνδεσής τους).



Δλδ θές να πείς φίλε pmbr οτι Η Aplle , Nvidia Hp κ.α έχουν πρόβλημα στην διασύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο....και ειδικά τις εργάσιμες ώρες και μέρες, ενώ τα after παίζουν τα ρέστα τους;
Μπορώ να ποστάρω και screenshots εάν θέλεις με όλες τις δοκιμές για του λόγου το αληθές..

Φίλε μου ο τεχνικός είδε το πρόβλημα με τα μάτια του και οτι δεν είχαν πρόβλημα 4 ιστοχώροι σαν τους παραπάνω.Αυτό έλειπε τώρα να την πούμε και στην Nvidia οτι δεν έχoυν χωριτικότητα οι server της...Θα μα πάρουν με τα αυγά...
Εξάλλου σε σύγκριση σε άλλο δυνατό provider, στην ίδια πολυκατοικία, το ίδιο αρχείο κατέβαινε στα 1.6 και εγώ κολλημένος στα 102 kb/sec...
Επίσης ο τεχνικός συνδέθηκε μέσω του ρούτερ μου με το φορητό του, όπου διαπίστωσε όντως πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν οφείλετε  σίγουρα στην θύρα του Dslam καθώς ελέγχθηκε.
Σε επικοινωνία του με το κέντρο όπου έβλεπαν τα αρχεία που κατεβάζαμε και συγκεκριμένα το Itunes, το μόνο που μπόρεσαν να κάνουν είναι ο "διπλασιασμός" που λέμε παραπάνω...μια "μπακαλίστικη" τεχνική εφόσον οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο...Άλλη περίπτωση είναι να έκανε οτι μίλαγε με κάποιον ο τεχνικός...Μούφα δλδ...

Επίσης τα στατιστικά που αναφέρεις είναι για το 99% των πελατών...εγώ κοιτάζω το σπίτι μου...και σε αυτό απάντησα στους 2 φίλους που είναι στο ίδιο κέντρο και πιθανόν να ενταχθούν στο 1% που να γίνει πιθανόν 2% εάν μπούν και αυτοί..

Επίσης στα στατιστικά που αναφέρεσε κάτω-κάτω λέει:

*"3. Οι ανωτέρω τιμές του Δ.Π. B02 είναι κατά δήλωση των Εταιρειών."*

Τα Greek statistics σου λένε κάτι; Πάντως δεν είναι ελεγμένα απο ανεξάρτητη αρχή...Δεν λέω οτι δεν ισχύουν, αλλά είναι υποκειμενικά ..."Γιάννης πίνει...Γιάννης κερνάει.." Μπορεί και μην ισχύουν δλδ.

Δεν θα πώ για άλλους, αλλά τα στατιστικά που φτιάχνουμε στον χώρο εργασίας μου....κάνουν έναν "μουσακά" άλλο πράγμα.... :Smile: 

Επίσης θα αναφέρω οτι τα στατιστικά αφορούν το Β' 6μηνο του 2010 όπου η CYTA είχε έν χ πελατολόγιο το οποίο έγινε ψ , λόγω της εισόδου και ενός σεβαστού πελατολογίου απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, ειδικά στην Αθήνα, αλλά και λόγω του οτι διεύρυνε το δίκτυό της, οπότε τώρα θα φανεί η αντοχή στην χωριτικότητα του δικτύου της και αντιμετώπιση των κατα τόπους προβλημάτων της στα Dslam.
Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν τα "αντικειμενικά" στατιστικά του 2011....

----------


## yiannakos

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σκοπεύω να αλλάξω από ΟΤΕ σε Cyta λόγω budget αλλά και των προγραμμάτων της Cyta που είναι πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες μου.
> 
> Δύο ερωτήσεις παρακαλώ: 
> α) αν κάποιος φίλος έχει εμπειρία από Cyta στην Αγία Μαρίνα Ηλιούπολης και 
> β) επειδή η τηλεφωνία είναι voip και πρέπει (?) το τηλέφωνο να είναι πάνω στο router, στο σπίτι έχω 4 διαφορετικές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες υπάρχει θέμα σε ποιά θα είναι το router κουμπωμένο?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
> Νίκος


Δηλαδη τι σημαινει ρε παιδια "τα τηλεφωνα πάνω στο router"?
Eπειδη το σπίτι είναι παλιό,χωρις πριζες, έβαλα μόνος μου εξτρα καλώδιο παράλληλα επάνω στο κεντρικό, για να έχω σε δυο δωμάτια συσκευές, όμως το router της HOL καθως και το  pc το έχω στο δευτερο δωμάτιο.
Αν βάλω CYTA δεν θα έχω τηλέφωνα και στα δυο δωμάτια?

----------


## emeliss

> Τα Greek statistics σου λένε κάτι; Πάντως δεν είναι ελεγμένα απο ανεξάρτητη αρχή...Δεν λέω οτι δεν ισχύουν, αλλά είναι υποκειμενικά ..."Γιάννης πίνει...Γιάννης κερνάει.." Μπορεί και μην ισχύουν δλδ.


Ή σχεδόν όλοι οι πελάτες της cyta έχουν το πακέτο των 4Mbps ή έτσι τους εμφανίζει. Στο 1ο εξάμηνο του 2011 δίνουν 151.134 χρήστες και 711.854Mbps απαίτηση χωρητικότητας. Για να βγει τόσο μικρή απαίτηση χωρητικότητας πρέπει να έχει ονομαστική τιμή πακέτου 4,71Mbps ανά πελάτη.
Μπορεί να ισχύει. Δεν έχουμε το πλήθος των πελατών ξεχωριστά στα 4, 8 και 24Mbps για να το ξέρουμε σίγουρα.

----------


## mithos1gr

> Δηλαδη τι σημαινει ρε παιδια "τα τηλεφωνα πάνω στο router"?
> Eπειδη το σπίτι είναι παλιό,χωρις πριζες, έβαλα μόνος μου εξτρα καλώδιο παράλληλα επάνω στο κεντρικό, για να έχω σε δυο δωμάτια συσκευές, όμως το router της HOL καθως και το  pc το έχω στο δευτερο δωμάτιο.
> Αν βάλω CYTA δεν θα έχω τηλέφωνα και στα δυο δωμάτια?


το κεντρικό καλώδιο (αυτό που έχεται απέξω) θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει στο Ρούτερ και αυτό το καλώδιο που ξεκινούσε από τον τοίχο του σπιτιού σου και μοιραζόταν στα δωμάτια θα πρέπει να ξεκινάει επίσης από το ρούτερ σου.
Δηλαδή με λόγα λόγια το ρούτερ σου θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλεται στην κεντρική γραμμή του τηλεφώνου σου. Μια λύση ειναι για περισσότερα τηλέφωνα να βάλεις ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι.
Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ αλλά ούτε και τηλέφωνο.
Μια λύση (αν δεν θέλεις να συμβαίνει αυτό ειναι τα βάλεις ένα UPS) Ενα UPS 1000 aV θα σου κρατάει για 2 - 3 ώρες το τηλέφωνο σε λειτουργία.
Ετσι έλυσα ένα δικό μου πρόβλημα που είχα εγώ (διάβασε εδώ)

----------


## yiannakos

> το κεντρικό καλώδιο (αυτό που έχεται απέξω) θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει στο Ρούτερ και αυτό το καλώδιο που ξεκινούσε από τον τοίχο του σπιτιού σου και μοιραζόταν στα δωμάτια θα πρέπει να ξεκινάει επίσης από το ρούτερ σου.
> Δηλαδή με λόγα λόγια το ρούτερ σου θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλεται στην κεντρική γραμμή του τηλεφώνου σου. Μια λύση ειναι για περισσότερα τηλέφωνα να βάλεις ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι.
> Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ δεν θα έχεις ιντερνετ αλλά ούτε και τηλέφωνο.
> Μια λύση (αν δεν θέλεις να συμβαίνει αυτό ειναι τα βάλεις ένα UPS) Ενα UPS 1000 aV θα σου κρατάει για 2 - 3 ώρες το τηλέφωνο σε λειτουργία.
> Ετσι έλυσα ένα δικό μου πρόβλημα που είχα εγώ (διάβασε εδώ)


Aν ειναι να τα κάνω όλα αυτά, τότε να μου λείπει το βύσινο...
Κι αυτό με το ρεύμα τι είναι πάλι! :Thumb down:  Μου θυμίζει εκείνο το μυστήριο ασύρματο που έβαζε η Vodafone όταν είχε σταθερη τηλφν και είχε ένα σωρό προβλήματα...! 
 Τελικά κάτι τέτοιες ...λεπτομέρειες δεν σου τα λένε οταν σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο!

----------


## Vitruvian78

Αυτός ο τύπος τηλεφωνίας ήταν πολυ συχνός στους εναλλακτικούς όταν πρωτοξεκίνησαν να δίνουν και τηλεφωνία. Οι αδυναμίες του και τα μειωνεκτήματά του εντοπίστηκαν πολύ γρήγορα και οι πιο σοβαροί εναλλακτικοί φρόντισαν να μεταβούν στην παροχή παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να αποφεύγουν όσο γίνεται τέτοιου τύπου συνδέσεις. Η CYTA αλήθεια μόλις τώρα προσγειώθηκε απο το διάστημα;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Αυτός ο τύπος τηλεφωνίας ήταν πολυ συχνός στους εναλλακτικούς όταν πρωτοξεκίνησαν να δίνουν και τηλεφωνία. Οι αδυναμίες του και τα μειωνεκτήματά του εντοπίστηκαν πολύ γρήγορα και οι πιο σοβαροί εναλλακτικοί φρόντισαν να μεταβούν στην παροχή παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να αποφεύγουν όσο γίνεται τέτοιου τύπου συνδέσεις. Η CYTA αλήθεια μόλις τώρα προσγειώθηκε απο το διάστημα;;;


εδω γελάμε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mithos1gr

> Τελικά κάτι τέτοιες ...λεπτομέρειες δεν σου τα λένε οταν σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο!


Αυτό που σίγουρα δεν θα σου πόυνε από την Cyta και την έπαθα ειναι ότι η ταχνική υπηρεσία όταν την καλείς στο τηλέφωνο απαντάει μετά από 30 - 45 λεπτά ! (Σωστά διάβασες! ναι μετά από μισή ώρα με τρία τέταρτα). Τουλάχιστον αυτό ήταν μέχρι τον Αύγουστο που τους είχα καλέσει. Αν τους πάρεις από δίκτυιο Cyta δεν χρεώνεσαι, αλλά άν τους πάρεις από άλλο τηλέφωνο χρεώνεσαι όση ώρα είσαι σε αναμονή (Αν έχεις τόση υπομονή και αντέξεις)
Τώρα σκέψου ότι άν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχεις σύνδεση, πώς θα τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο από άλλο δίκτυο για να τους πείς το πρόβλημά σου? Από το κινητό σου? Από άλλο τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα ή φίλου? Ποιός θα δεχθεί να του χρεώσεις τόση ώρα αναμονής ?
Αυτό που μου έγινε μάθημα λοιπόν ειναι ότι όταν αγοράζω ένα προϊόν είτε αυτό ειναι υπολογιστής, είτε πάροχος τηλεφωνίας να ελέγχω εάν έχει καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη!
Ακόμα κάτι... σου λένε όση ώρα περιμένεις άν θέλεις να αφήσεις το τηλέφωνό σου να σε πάρουν εκείνοι τηλέφωνο όταν αδειάσουν οι γραμμές και πράγματι το έκανα και η αλήθεια με πήραν τηλέφωνο εκείνοι......μετά από 8 ημέρες! :Laughing:

----------


## Picard

> Αυτός ο τύπος τηλεφωνίας ήταν πολυ συχνός στους εναλλακτικούς όταν πρωτοξεκίνησαν να δίνουν και τηλεφωνία. Οι αδυναμίες του και τα μειωνεκτήματά του εντοπίστηκαν πολύ γρήγορα και οι πιο σοβαροί εναλλακτικοί φρόντισαν να μεταβούν στην παροχή παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να αποφεύγουν όσο γίνεται τέτοιου τύπου συνδέσεις. Η CYTA αλήθεια μόλις τώρα προσγειώθηκε απο το διάστημα;;;


Θα συμφωνησω μαπα ειναι το voip,εδω η wind εχει pots ενω η Hol δεν εχει αλλο voip απότι μου ειπαν.........εγω εχω 4 πριζες στο σπιτι κι αν βαλω cyta θα δουλευει μονο η μια......

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Θα συμφωνησω μαπα ειναι το voip,εδω η wind εχει pots ενω η Hol δεν εχει αλλο voip απότι μου ειπαν.........εγω εχω 4 πριζες στο σπιτι κι αν βαλω cyta θα δουλευει μονο η μια......


Γιατί σε αυτό το site το τόσο το κάνουμε τόοοοοοσο; Για το θέμα που αναφέρεις, και εσύ και αρκετοί προηγούμενοι, υπάρχει λύση και είναι απλή:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170808

Βέβαια ο τελευταίος κριτής είναι ο καθένας προσωπικά, που επιλέγει σύμφωνα με τα θέλω του και τις ανάγκες του. Απλά να μην γινόμαστε τόσο "δραματικοί" λέγοντας π.χ. ότι με VoIP απο τις 4 πρίζες θα δουλεύει μόνο η 1. Με λίγη καλή θέληση όλα γίνονται.

Όσον αφορά το VoIP, είναι σίγουρα το μέλλον της τηλεφωνίας, και να δείτε που θα το υιοθετήσουν και άλλοι πάροχοι. Μπορεί στην αρχή να είχε περισσότερα μειονεκτήματα, απότι πλεονεκτήματα, αλλα η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει και είναι σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο.

Σχέτικα με το θέμα του ρεύματος, εγώ προσωπικά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο δεν έχω μείνει περισσότερες απο 5-10 ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα, και αυτές κυρίως απο προγραμματισμένες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ κυρίως Κυριακή πρωί για τις οποίες έχει βγεί προηγουμένος ανακοίνωση. Και αν χρειαστώ να τηλεφωνήσω σε κάποιον εκείνη την ώρα έχω και το κινητό. Καλώς ή κακώς ζούμε σε μία χώρα με διείσδηση της κινητής σε ποσοστό πάνω απο 100% σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό.....

----------


## Picard

> Γιατί σε αυτό το site το τόσο το κάνουμε τόοοοοοσο; Για το θέμα που αναφέρεις, και εσύ και αρκετοί προηγούμενοι, υπάρχει λύση και είναι απλή:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=170808
> 
> Βέβαια ο τελευταίος κριτής είναι ο καθένας προσωπικά, που επιλέγει σύμφωνα με τα θέλω του και τις ανάγκες του. Απλά να μην γινόμαστε τόσο "δραματικοί" λέγοντας π.χ. ότι με VoIP απο τις 4 πρίζες θα δουλεύει μόνο η 1. Με λίγη καλή θέληση όλα γίνονται.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το VoIP, είναι σίγουρα το μέλλον της τηλεφωνίας, και να δείτε που θα το υιοθετήσουν και άλλοι πάροχοι. Μπορεί στην αρχή να είχε περισσότερα μειονεκτήματα, απότι πλεονεκτήματα, αλλα η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει και είναι σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο.
> 
> Σχέτικα με το θέμα του ρεύματος, εγώ προσωπικά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο δεν έχω μείνει περισσότερες απο 5-10 ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα, και αυτές κυρίως απο προγραμματισμένες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ κυρίως Κυριακή πρωί για τις οποίες έχει βγεί προηγουμένος ανακοίνωση. Και αν χρειαστώ να τηλεφωνήσω σε κάποιον εκείνη την ώρα έχω και το κινητό. Καλώς ή κακώς ζούμε σε μία χώρα με διείσδηση της κινητής σε ποσοστό πάνω απο 100% σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό.....


Τι τους πειραζε κι αλλαξαν το συστημα φωνης???? απο την αρχη ο ηλεκτρολογος θα το σχεδιαζε σε voip δε θα τα εβαζαν ετσι,εγω γιατι να κανω μια διαδικασια στην οποια δεν ειμαι αρμοδιος,ειμαι σε καινουργιο σπιτι 5 ετων και θα κανω μετατροπες τωρα???? και μετα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια εαν το μετανιωσεις και θελεις να γυρισεις σε καποιον παροχο η οτε με συστημα pots τι θα κανεις??? παλι μετατροπες??? θα παιζω με τα καλωδια εγω????

----------


## proktor

> Τι τους πειραζε κι αλλαξαν το συστημα φωνης???? απο την αρχη ο ηλεκτρολογος θα το σχεδιαζε σε voip δε θα τα εβαζαν ετσι,εγω γιατι να κανω μια διαδικασια στην οποια δεν ειμαι αρμοδιος,ειμαι σε καινουργιο σπιτι 5 ετων και θα κανω μετατροπες τωρα???? και μετα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια εαν το μετανιωσεις και θελεις να γυρισεις σε καποιον παροχο η οτε με συστημα pots τι θα κανεις??? παλι μετατροπες??? θα παιζω με τα καλωδια εγω????


Αν ακούσεις την ποιότητα φωνής του VOIP πάντως δεν ξαναγυρνάς σε pots...τέρμα οι συνακροάσεις και ο θόρυβος...στο εξωτερικό έτσι παίζουν.

Επίσης σε καινούρια σπίτια όπως το δικό σου θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το καλώδιο είναι UTP ακριβώς για να γυρνάει σε όποιο σύστημα θέλεις πανεύκολα...

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτός ο τύπος τηλεφωνίας ήταν πολυ συχνός στους εναλλακτικούς όταν πρωτοξεκίνησαν να δίνουν και τηλεφωνία. Οι αδυναμίες του και τα μειωνεκτήματά του εντοπίστηκαν πολύ γρήγορα και οι πιο σοβαροί εναλλακτικοί φρόντισαν να μεταβούν στην παροχή παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να αποφεύγουν όσο γίνεται τέτοιου τύπου συνδέσεις. Η CYTA αλήθεια μόλις τώρα προσγειώθηκε απο το διάστημα;;;


Ποιες αδυναμιες; Ποια μειονεκτηματα; Μη λεμε οτι να ναι, η σοβαρη υλοποιηση του VoIP (π.χ. Netone, που ειχα την τιμη να ειμαι 3 χρονια ευχαριστημενος πελατης τους) ειναι ετη φωτος μπροστα απο την παραδοσιακη τηλεφωνια αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε εδω. Μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι αν τα χεις τσουγγρισει με τη ΔΕΗ, ομως μην περιμενεις απο ελληνικους παροχους σοβαρες υλοποιησεις VoIP (δεν εξαιρω τη Cyta).




> Θα συμφωνησω μαπα ειναι το voip,εδω η wind εχει pots ενω η Hol δεν εχει αλλο voip απότι μου ειπαν.........εγω εχω 4 πριζες στο σπιτι κι αν βαλω cyta θα δουλευει μονο η μια......


Κι εγω εχω καμια 10αρια Nokia 3310, δεν παιζουν σε 3G. Μαπα το 3G!

Οσον αφορα τη Cyta, δεν μας τα λεει καλα στο αστικο κεντρο ΑΡΗΣ, μπουκωνει πολυ το δικτυο τις απογευματινες ωρες, εχει καταντησει αηδια!

----------


## emeliss

> Μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι αν τα χεις τσουγγρισει με τη ΔΕΗ


Και αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή. Το θέμα της ΔΕΗ λύνεται με ένα UPS. Οι αποσυνδέσεις όμως δεν λύνονται τόσο εύκολα. Πάντα μιλάμε για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και τις συνδέσεις adsl.

----------


## Hetfield

> Και αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή. Το θέμα της ΔΕΗ λύνεται με ένα UPS. Οι αποσυνδέσεις όμως δεν λύνονται τόσο εύκολα. Πάντα μιλάμε για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και τις συνδέσεις adsl.


Ακριβως, για αυτο αναφερθηκα σε σοβαρη υλοποιηση VoIP! Το οτι οι ελληνικοι παροχοι στην πλειοψηφια τους επελεξαν το pots το θεωρω απλα αδυναμια. Το VoIP μια χαρα ειναι, οι ελληνικοι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι ειναι μαπα! Που να ερθει π.χ. η επιπολαια Forthnet εν ετη 2005 που εστηνε το δικτυο της να σου δωσει VoIP, την ιδια ωρα που οι μισοι της πελατες ειχαν αποσυνδεσεις;

Μονο οι σοβαρες εταιριες δινουν VoIP, ελπιζω καποια στιγμη η Cyta να τους μοιασει.

----------


## prodromosfan

Θα ξεχασουμε κατι 300/500μερες uptime?
Δεν μπορω να βρω το post αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## mithos1gr

> Και αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή. Το θέμα της ΔΕΗ λύνεται με ένα UPS. Οι αποσυνδέσεις όμως δεν λύνονται τόσο εύκολα. Πάντα μιλάμε για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και τις συνδέσεις adsl.


Πάντως δεν ξέρω άν ειναι σύμπτωση, αλλά από τότε που έβαλα UPS έχω την άποψη ότι σταματήσανε και οι αποσυνδέσεις του ρούτερ.
Μέσα σε 4 μήνες σπάνια έχω αποσύνδεση. ΠΑρακολουθώντας το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ στο UPS βλέπω το ρεύμα να παίζει μεταξύ 215 - 219 volt ενώ το USP σταθερα το δίνει στα 219 V.
ϊσως το ρούτερ να ειναι ευαίσθητο στις διακυμάνσεις της ΔΕΗ, δεν είμαι άλλωστε και ειδικός.
Αλλά βλέπω πριν βάλω UPS είχα πολλές καθημερινές διακοπές.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πάντως δεν ξέρω άν ειναι σύμπτωση, αλλά από τότε που έβαλα UPS έχω την άποψη ότι σταματήσανε και οι αποσυνδέσεις του ρούτερ.
> Μέσα σε 4 μήνες σπάνια έχω αποσύνδεση. ΠΑρακολουθώντας το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ στο UPS βλέπω το ρεύμα να παίζει μεταξύ 215 - 219 volt ενώ το USP σταθερα το δίνει στα 219 V.
> ϊσως το ρούτερ να ειναι ευαίσθητο στις διακυμάνσεις της ΔΕΗ, δεν είμαι άλλωστε και ειδικός.
> Αλλά βλέπω πριν βάλω UPS είχα πολλές καθημερινές διακοπές.


Καθολου τυχαιο δεν ειναι, ειδικα τα router της thomson ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα σε αυξομειωσεις της τασης του ρευματος.  :Wink:

----------


## mithos1gr

> Καθολου τυχαιο δεν ειναι, ειδικα τα router της thomson ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα σε αυξομειωσεις της τασης του ρευματος.


Δεν ξέρω για τα Thomson, αλλά το ρούτερ στο οποίο αναφέρομαι ειναι της Cyta (Pirelli)

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν ξέρω για τα Thomson, αλλά το ρούτερ στο οποίο αναφέρομαι ειναι της Cyta (Pirelli)


Εισαι τυχερος τοτε!  :Razz:

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Πάντως δεν ξέρω άν ειναι σύμπτωση, αλλά από τότε που έβαλα UPS έχω την άποψη ότι σταματήσανε και οι αποσυνδέσεις του ρούτερ.
> Μέσα σε 4 μήνες σπάνια έχω αποσύνδεση. ΠΑρακολουθώντας το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ στο UPS βλέπω το ρεύμα να παίζει μεταξύ 215 - 219 volt ενώ το USP σταθερα το δίνει στα 219 V.
> ϊσως το ρούτερ να ειναι ευαίσθητο στις διακυμάνσεις της ΔΕΗ, δεν είμαι άλλωστε και ειδικός.
> Αλλά βλέπω πριν βάλω UPS είχα πολλές καθημερινές διακοπές.


Άρα να "κράξουμε" την ΔΕΗ που δίνει τάση 215~219 V ενώ πρέπει να έχει στο δίκτυο της τάση 220~230V, και όχι την cyta. 

P.S. Δεν εννοώ ότι "έκραξες" εσύ τη cyta φίλε mithos1gr  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Άραγε πόσες συσκευές θα παίζουν οριακά με αυτήν την τάση; Στο όριο να χαλάσουν;
	


Τελικά, είναι πάρα πολλοί οι απρόβλεπτοι παράγοντες....

----------


## mithos1gr

> Άρα να "κράξουμε" την ΔΕΗ που δίνει τάση 215~219 V ενώ πρέπει να έχει στο δίκτυο της τάση 220~230V, και όχι την cyta. 
> 
> P.S. Δεν εννοώ ότι "έκραξες" εσύ τη cyta φίλε mithos1gr 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι αρχικά (πριν βάλω UPS) την έκραξα και πολύ μάλιστα.
Τωρα δεν το κάνω όχι επειδή δεν θεωρώ ότι δεν φταίει, αλλά επειδή απλώς δεν έχω διακοπές.
Από την άλλη όμως ξέρουμε όλοι ότι τα ρούτερ που δίνουν οι πάροχοι "δωρεάν" στην ουσία δεν ειναι ότι καλύτερο από κατασκευή. Ενα καλό μηχάνημα δεν πρέπει να ειναι τόσο ευαίσθητο στις αυξομειώσεις της τάσης του ρεύματος. Για να μην πώ ότι εφόσον εξαρτάται και η τηλεφωνική γραμμή από ρούτερ, θα έπρεπε να ήταν εξοπλισμένα με μπαταρία ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.
Και τώρα το καλύτερο.
Ζήτησα από την Cyta να αγοράσω δικό μου ρούτερ (πχ Βelkin ή TP-Link) δεν το δέχθηκε και μου είπε απλά ότι άν θέλω να αλλάξω ρούτερ μόνο από τα δικά της μπορώ να πάρω!
(*σημείωση*: ο κύριος λόγος που ήθελα να αλλάξω ρούτερ ήταν επειδή το βεληνεκές του δεν ειναι μεγάλο, μετά βίας στα 15 μέτρα και επίσης δεν βγαίνει η κεραία του (μπορώ φυσικά να την χακάρω) ούτως ώστε  να έχω κάλυψη σ' ολόκληρο το σπίτι)

----------


## emeliss

> ο κύριος λόγος που ήθελα να αλλάξω ρούτερ ήταν επειδή το βεληνεκές του δεν ειναι μεγάλο, μετά βίας στα 15 μέτρα και επίσης δεν βγαίνει η κεραία του (μπορώ φυσικά να την χακάρω) ούτως ώστε  να έχω κάλυψη σ' ολόκληρο το σπίτι)


Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα access point και να το ρίξεις στο ρούτερ του παρόχου.

----------


## mithos1gr

> Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα access point και να το ρίξεις στο ρούτερ του παρόχου.


Αυτό είχα κατά νου να κάνω αλλά τελικά μετέφερα το ρούτερ σε άλλο σημείο (πιό κεντρικά στο σπίτι)  και τελικά βολεύτηκε η κατάσταση

----------


## babis01

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα! 

Η σχέση μου με την Cyta μέχρι στιγμής πάει καλά αν και τα "έχουμε" μόλις 3 μέρες!!! 
Μέτα απο την αίτηση μου είπαν οτι θα γίνει η αλλάγη απο οτε σε cyta μέσα σε 15 μέρες, 
στις 13 μέρες (4/10) μου έστειλαν το ρούτερ,ενα Thomson tg782,την επομένη με ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά οτι στις 6/10 θα γίνει η αλλαγή όπως και έγινε.. ΑΛΛΑ.. 
ενώ με την 24αρα του οτε είχα απο 14 μέχρι 17 Mbps και κατέβαζα απο 1,6 μέχρι 2,0 μόλις σύνδεσα το νέο ρούτερ πήρα τηλ και δήλωσα βλάβη!!!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 
Το ρούτερ δεν συνδεόταν πάνω απο 8,4 Mbps και κατέβασμα γυρω στο 0,8 με 1,0  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  
Το μόνο κακό στην τηλεφωνική συνομοιλία με τον τεχνικό ήταν η έκφραση:Αυτή είναι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα που μπορείτε να πιάσετε..  :No no:  :No no:  ΛΑΘΟΟΟΟΟΣ !!!!
Εχθές 7/10 (μόλις μια μέρα μετά) έγινε το μεγάλο θαύμα.. με ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά οτι έχω συνδεθεί στα 13,5 Mbps!! It's a miracle  :Clap:  :Clap:  και τωρα που γράφω κατεβάζει σταθερά απο 1,3 μέχρι 1,6 Mbit οπότε.. όλα καλά (για την ώρα) :Wink: 

Εαν υπαρξει κάτι νεότερο θα επανέλθω να σας ενημερώσω!

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## kosmous

> ενώ με την 24αρα του οτε είχα απο 14 μέχρι 17 Mbps και κατέβαζα απο 1,6 μέχρι 2,0 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και τωρα που γράφω κατεβάζει σταθερά απο 1,3 μέχρι 1,6 Mbit οπότε.. όλα καλά




Για να καταλάβω , έπεσες από τα 2,0 σε 1,6 και ..................όλα καλά ?

Πόσα χρήματα γλυτώνεις μηνιαίως ? Γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω .

----------


## Picard

> Κι εγω εχω καμια 10αρια Nokia 3310, δεν παιζουν σε 3G. Μαπα το 3G!


Παληκαρι μου τι να την κανεις την ποιοτητα φωνης οταν το τηλεφωνο συνδεεται πανω στο ρουτερ.......με pots δεν ακους καθολου τον συνομιλητη σου???? ειναι η μοναδικη εταιρια που εχει voip αυτη τη στιγμη,μηπως οι αλλοι ειναι ετη φωτος πισω????? εδω ολοκληρος οτε παραμενει με το παραδοσιακο συστημα.......ακουω γι αυτην την ποιοτητα λες και ειναι κατι σημαντικο,δεν ακους μουσικη τηλεφωνο παιρνεις......ασε που το σταθερο το χω για ωρα αναγκης γραμμενο το χω.......

----------


## babis01

> Για να καταλάβω , έπεσες από τα 2,0 σε 1,6 και ..................όλα καλά ?
> 
> Πόσα χρήματα γλυτώνεις μηνιαίως ? Γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω .


Καλημέρα!

Ακριβώς τα μισά.. Πλήρωνα περί τα 100 ευρώ το 2μηνο στον οτε, 29,90 το μήνα για Conn-x συν το πάγιο του οτε συν τα όποια τηλέφωνα.. αρκετά !
Η Cyta μαζί με μπόλικα λεπτά σε σταθερά και κινητά (προσφορά ΔΕΘ) βγαίνει 26 ευρά το μήνα, 26+26=52 το 2μηνο.. Νομίζω οτι συμφέρει.  :Wink:

----------


## proktor

> Παληκαρι μου τι να την κανεις την ποιοτητα φωνης οταν το τηλεφωνο συνδεεται πανω στο ρουτερ.......με pots δεν ακους καθολου τον συνομιλητη σου???? ειναι η μοναδικη εταιρια που εχει voip αυτη τη στιγμη,μηπως οι αλλοι ειναι ετη φωτος πισω????? *εδω ολοκληρος οτε παραμενει με το παραδοσιακο συστημα*.......ακουω γι αυτην την ποιοτητα λες και ειναι κατι σημαντικο,δεν ακους μουσικη τηλεφωνο παιρνεις......ασε που το σταθερο το χω για ωρα αναγκης γραμμενο το χω.......


Όχι για πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

> Παληκαρι μου τι να την κανεις την ποιοτητα φωνης οταν το τηλεφωνο συνδεεται πανω στο ρουτερ.......με pots δεν ακους καθολου τον συνομιλητη σου???? ειναι η μοναδικη εταιρια που εχει voip αυτη τη στιγμη,μηπως οι αλλοι ειναι ετη φωτος πισω????? εδω ολοκληρος οτε παραμενει με το παραδοσιακο συστημα.......ακουω γι αυτην την ποιοτητα λες και ειναι κατι σημαντικο,δεν ακους μουσικη τηλεφωνο παιρνεις......ασε που το σταθερο το χω για ωρα αναγκης γραμμενο το χω.......


Ναι ειναι ετη φωτος πισω. Επειδη το κανουν ολοι δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και το σωστο, ευτυχως ο θεος μας εδωσε κριση και αποψη.
Οταν ο ΟΤΕ εστηνε το τηλεφωνικο του δικτυο πριν 50 χρονια (προφανως) δεν υπηρχε voip, τωρα θα αρχισει να γυρναει την τηλεφωνια του σε voip.

Και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σε ενοχλει να εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα τηλεφωνιας με μικροτερο κοστος (και οικονομικο και φασματικο οσον αφορα τη γραμμη)... Σκοπος μιας τεχνολογιας, ακομα και της πιο ασημαντης, ειναι να εξελλισεται αλλιως χανει την ουσια της.
Αν το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι το τηλεφωνο συνδεεται πανω στο ρουτερ και σε ξεβολευει με την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου σου, εε βολεψε το δεν ειναι δυσκολο, υπαρχει και οδηγος στο adslgr αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αυτος ομως δεν ειναι σοβαρος λογος να λες οτι το voip ειναι μαπα.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100970
Οριστε και ενα εξαιρετικο αρθρο για το voip απο τη Netone (αιωνια η μνημη της) που εξηγει πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## prodromosfan

@hetfield 
ΜΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΣ 
οταν και ο ΟΤΕ θα γυρισει σε voip εχουμε να δουμε πολλές κωλοτουμπες.

----------


## Seitman

Γιατί ρε συ; Σε τσίρκο θα γίνει η ανακοίνωση του "γυρίσματος"  :Innocent:

----------


## mx1001

> ...Και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σε ενοχλει να εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα τηλεφωνιας με μικροτερο κοστος ...


Δεν χρειάζεται και πολυ για να καταλάβεις οτι με το voip αυξάνονται τα προβλήματα και η πολυπλοκότητα ...

Παράδειγμα Α: Το σταθερό τηλέφωνο αρχιζει κανει νερα ... Στην προ Voip εποχη εφταιγε σίγουρα η συσκευή ... Στην μετα Voip εποχη μπορει να φταιει η το τηλεφωνο η / και ο ρουτερ 

Παράδειγμα Β: Αγοράζεις τηλέφωνο και δε δουλευει καλα με τον router , το πας πίσω , στο βάζει σε πριζα και παίζει αψογα .

Παράδειγμα Γ: Χαλάει το router και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε άλλον στο καπάκι ... πρέπει να περιμένουμε την Cyta 3 εργασιμες , δηλαδη καλη βδομαδα χωρις τηλεφωνο ...

Αυτό με τις καλωδιώσεις που σας φαίνεται μπανάλ είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα ... Και μην ακούω λύσεις του στυλ να 'τουβλωσουμε' το router ... θα τουβλωσετε και το UPS ? και μην ξεχνάτε οτι είναι 'δανεικο'  :Thinking: 

Εκοψα 2 Cyta και εμεινε η τελευταια και φαρμακερη ... Τους πηρα Παρασκευη για τεχνικό θεμα , και ειπαν θα με πάρουν πισω ... ακομα περιμενω , ειναι βλεπετε με 'απόλυτη προτεραιότητα'

----------


## TearDrop

Εχει εδώ και μερικές μέρες που σέρνονται εντελώς τα πάντα. Youtube video με το ζόρι, browsing αργό. Περιοχή Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκη. Εχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα?

----------


## prodromosfan

youtube video απο παντα σε μενα και ολες τις ωρες  :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

μπορει καποιος να εισέλθει σημερα στο my.cyta.gr?

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μολις μπηκε αλλα αργει πολύ
πρεπει να εχουν καποιο προβλημα

----------


## ollram

καλημέρα φιλοι

γνωρίζει καποιος αν η CYTA στην περιοχή της Ν. Σμύρνης ( Αλσος Ελ. Βενιζέλου) είναι αξιόπιστη??????

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## towman

Εγω ειμαι στον Ασυρματο-Αγιος Δημητριος και ανηκω στο dslam Νεας Σμυρνης εκει απεναντι απο πλατεια. Μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα με δεδομενη την οποια αποσταση και τις απωλειες. 8  mbps θεωρητικη με 7 εως τωρα μετρημενη κ τηλ πολυ καλο.  

 Εσυ στο Αλσος εισαι διπλα οποτε απο θεμα αποστασης εισαι πολυ καλα τουλαχιστον θεωρητικα.

----------


## peritri

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχει κανείς cyta στο Νέο Ψυχικό να μου πει πώς πάει γιατί σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω από forthnet για οικονομικούς λόγους.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Απο online gaming πως ειναι παιδια; Ειναι ενταξει με ping κτλ;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## PALA

Καλησπέρα,
μετακομίζω σύντομα στο Χαλάνδρι και συγκεκριμένα στο Πολύδροσο
κια εξετάζω το ενδεχόμενο της CYTA. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που είναι ήδη συνδρομητής να μου γράψει τις εντυπώσεις του? Μέχρι το Μαη, αλλά σε άλλη περιοχή ήμουν ενας πολύ ευχαριστημένος συνδρομητής της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και χωρίς εμπειρία από άλλους παρόχους

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια εκ των προτέρων

----------


## llmp

Εγώ είμαι στο Νέο Ψυχικό. Από τηλέφωνο πολύ ευχαριστημένος από internet έχω το 4  mbps και πάντα είμαι στο μέγιστο μετρημένο με speedtest. Βέβαια δεν είμαι δεν παίζω παιχνίδια και δεν ξέρω για απαιτητικούς χρήστες αν είναι όλα ο.κ.

----------


## peritri

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ llmp!

Προβλήματα φόρτωσης video στο youtube έχεις αντιμετωπίσει; (ρωτάω διότι υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο topic)

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπέρα,
> μετακομίζω σύντομα στο Χαλάνδρι και συγκεκριμένα στο Πολύδροσο
> κια εξετάζω το ενδεχόμενο της CYTA. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που είναι ήδη συνδρομητής να μου γράψει τις εντυπώσεις του? Μέχρι το Μαη, αλλά σε άλλη περιοχή ήμουν ενας πολύ ευχαριστημένος συνδρομητής της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και χωρίς εμπειρία από άλλους παρόχους
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια εκ των προτέρων


Στη Netone ήμουν και εγώ & τώρα Cyta.
Είμαι στο Πολύδροσο Χαλανδρίου, άρα αυτός που ψάχνεις :Razz: 
Το  pireli συγχρονίζει στα 14500, ενώ στην  Netone το Speedtouch στα 16500.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι καλό χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.
To download αυτή την στιγμή -χωρίς Download manager- είναι όσο βλέπεις  :Thumb down: 


Η γραμμή είναι σταθερή, από την τεχνική υποστήριξη έχω ανάμικτα συναισθήματα - καμιά σχέση με αυτήν της Netone.

----------


## PALA

> Στη Netone ήμουν και εγώ & τώρα Cyta.
> Είμαι στο Πολύδροσο Χαλανδρίου, άρα αυτός που ψάχνεις
> Το  pireli συγχρονίζει στα 14500, ενώ στην  Netone το Speedtouch στα 16500.
> Το τηλέφωνο είναι καλό χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> To download αυτή την στιγμή -χωρίς Download manager- είναι όσο βλέπεις 
> 
> 
> Η γραμμή είναι σταθερή, από την τεχνική υποστήριξη έχω ανάμικτα συναισθήματα - καμιά σχέση με αυτήν της Netone.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση dimpard
είχα ελπίδες για καλύτερα νέα όσον αφορά στο download

----------


## KoulisHHH

Έχει κανείς CYTA και να μένει Αμπελόκηπους Θεσσαλονίκη;Να έχω μια άποψη στο περίπου τι να περιμένω(εξοπλισμό,ποιότητα) γιατί θα βάλω 8άρα.Έρχομαι απο HOL 24mbs,απροβλημάτιστη γραμμή,ένα θέμα έχει με το ping(παλιότερα με ΟΤΕ δεν είχα),και ένα αρκετά καλό router.

----------


## thymiaras

> Απο online gaming πως ειναι παιδια; Ειναι ενταξει με ping κτλ;
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Δυστυχώς για games δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Δεν είναι τόσο θέμα ping (το πολύ να έχει 10 ms παραπάνω από κάποιον άλλο πάροχο) αλλά το θέμα του "μπουκώματος" και της μη σταθερότητας. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν πολλές ώρες την ημέρα που το δίκτυο είναι μπουκωμένο και τα pings βαράνε ταβάνι χωρίς να μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι για να φτιάξουν. Με fastpath (αν το λέω σωστά) το ping πέφτει 5-10 ms αλλά τις ώρες του μπουκώματος τα πράγματα είναι το ίδιο χάλια. 

Γενικά αν δεν γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση σε κυκλώματα, bandwidth (δικτύου) κτλ δεν πρόκειται να δούμε προκοπή. Για downloads και γενικά ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά καλή, αν εξαιρέσεις τα προβλήματα με το youtube.

----------


## giwrgos21r

3 Μηνες συνδρομητης της CYTA και τους βγαζω το καπελο, αψογοι και στην εξυπηρετηση (τεχνικη υποστηριξη) και σ αυτα που προσφερει. Value for money, Πως το λενε...

----------


## Picard

> Ναι ειναι ετη φωτος πισω. Επειδη το κανουν ολοι δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και το σωστο, ευτυχως ο θεος μας εδωσε κριση και αποψη.
> Οταν ο ΟΤΕ εστηνε το τηλεφωνικο του δικτυο πριν 50 χρονια (προφανως) δεν υπηρχε voip, τωρα θα αρχισει να γυρναει την τηλεφωνια του σε voip.
> 
> Και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σε ενοχλει να εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα τηλεφωνιας με μικροτερο κοστος (και οικονομικο και φασματικο οσον αφορα τη γραμμη)... Σκοπος μιας τεχνολογιας, ακομα και της πιο ασημαντης, ειναι να εξελλισεται αλλιως χανει την ουσια της.
> Αν το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι το τηλεφωνο συνδεεται πανω στο ρουτερ και σε ξεβολευει με την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου σου, εε βολεψε το δεν ειναι δυσκολο, υπαρχει και οδηγος στο adslgr αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αυτος ομως δεν ειναι σοβαρος λογος να λες οτι το voip ειναι μαπα.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100970
> Οριστε και ενα εξαιρετικο αρθρο για το voip απο τη Netone (αιωνια η μνημη της) που εξηγει πολλα πραγματα.


Θα κουφαθουμε στο τελος,ποια ειναι η εξελιξη του voip απο το pots??? ποιος ο λογος να συνδεω το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ??? εξυπηρετει σε κατι αυτο??? τι να την κανω την ποιοτητα στο τηλεφωνο???το τηλεφωνο ειναι για να επικοινωνουμε,ουτε για να τραγουδαμε ουτε για να ακουμε μουσικη,στο κατω κατω δε μας ρωτησανε εμας,θελουμε να παμε σε voip,ηρθε η cyta ξαφνικα στην Ελλαδα και επιβαλλει στους πελατες το συστημα voip,γιατι να μην εχει ο πελατης το δικαιωμα της επιλογης???? τους πηρα τηλ για το voip και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να στειλουν τεχνικο για να ρυθμισει τις πριζες,οπως κι εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να παρεμβω στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο του σπιτιου μου,τα ευκολα τα καναμε δυσκολα ξαφνικα........

----------


## Hetfield

> Θα κουφαθουμε στο τελος,ποια ειναι η εξελιξη του voip απο το pots??? ποιος ο λογος να συνδεω το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ??? εξυπηρετει σε κατι αυτο??? τι να την κανω την ποιοτητα στο τηλεφωνο???το τηλεφωνο ειναι για να επικοινωνουμε,ουτε για να τραγουδαμε ουτε για να ακουμε μουσικη,στο κατω κατω δε μας ρωτησανε εμας,θελουμε να παμε σε voip,ηρθε η cyta ξαφνικα στην Ελλαδα και επιβαλλει στους πελατες το συστημα voip,γιατι να μην εχει ο πελατης το δικαιωμα της επιλογης???? τους πηρα τηλ για το voip και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να στειλουν τεχνικο για να ρυθμισει τις πριζες,οπως κι εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να παρεμβω στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο του σπιτιου μου,τα ευκολα τα καναμε δυσκολα ξαφνικα........


Αν διαβαζες το αρθρο θα σου λυνοντουσαν ολες οι αποριες περι VOIP. Και δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις για να εχεις τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι, 2 λεπτα υποθεση ειναι.
Τελος, κανεις δεν σου επιβαλει voip τηλεφωνια με το ζορι (ΕΛΕΟΣ), μπορεις να επιλεξεις οποιον παροχο σου αρεσει, ελευθερη αγορα εχουμε, μην κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα και γκρινιαζεις ασκοπα για ενα προιον που παρεχεται ετσι οπως ειναι χρονια τωρα (και οχι ξαφνικα).

----------


## aa144

Ψυχραιμία παιδιά, στο Κιλκίς μπορεί να μην το ξέρουνε το VOIP και να μην θέλουν να το μάθουν κιόλας.

Οπωσδήποτε, ο καθένας μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται και να σκέφτεται και να κρίνει, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του.

----------


## Ingenius

> Θα κουφαθουμε στο τελος,ποια ειναι η εξελιξη του voip απο το pots??? ποιος ο λογος να συνδεω το τηλεφωνο πανω στο ρουτερ??? εξυπηρετει σε κατι αυτο??? τι να την κανω την ποιοτητα στο τηλεφωνο???το τηλεφωνο ειναι για να επικοινωνουμε,ουτε για να τραγουδαμε ουτε για να ακουμε μουσικη,στο κατω κατω δε μας ρωτησανε εμας,θελουμε να παμε σε voip,ηρθε η cyta ξαφνικα στην Ελλαδα και επιβαλλει στους πελατες το συστημα voip,γιατι να μην εχει ο πελατης το δικαιωμα της επιλογης???? τους πηρα τηλ για το voip και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να στειλουν τεχνικο για να ρυθμισει τις πριζες,οπως κι εγω δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να παρεμβω στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο του σπιτιου μου,τα ευκολα τα καναμε δυσκολα ξαφνικα........


H εταιρεία δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να σε ρωτήσει το αν θες να είναι VOIP ή POTS η γραμμή σου. Θα δώσει την υπηρεσία που ζήτησες σε ότι υποδομή τη συμφέρει οικονομικά-η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση είναι ζήτημά σου η οποία είναι και πολύ εύκολο να τροποποιηθεί. Το τελικό ζητούμενο του πελάτη είναι ότι θέλει τηλέφωνο. Αυτό ζητάει αυτό του δίνουν. Και ναι το VOIP με σωστή υλοποίηση είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο του POTS.
Και καλά θα κάνετε να προετοιμαστείτε για ανάλογες τεχνολογίες από όλους τους παρόχους! Κανείς δεν είναι διατεθημένος να έχει και POTS/SPLITTER κομμάτι στο δίκτυο. Σημαίνει έξτρα αγορά εξοπλισμού+συντήρηση=πολλά €€€  :Wink:

----------


## Picard

> Ψυχραιμία παιδιά, στο Κιλκίς μπορεί να μην το ξέρουνε το VOIP και να μην θέλουν να το μάθουν κιόλας.
> 
> Οπωσδήποτε, ο καθένας μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται και να σκέφτεται και να κρίνει, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του.


Αν πιστευεις οτι μονο οσοι ειναι απο Κιλκις θεωρουν το voip μη απαραιτητη τεχνολογια φτιαξε μια δημοσκοπιση για να το επιβεβαιωσεις...

----------


## mx1001

> Αν πιστευεις οτι μονο οσοι ειναι απο Κιλκις θεωρουν το voip μη απαραιτητη τεχνολογια φτιαξε μια δημοσκοπιση για να το επιβεβαιωσεις...


like like like like like like like  :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Clap:   :ROFL:

----------


## mx1001

> Οπωσδήποτε, ο καθένας μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται και να σκέφτεται και να κρίνει, *ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του*.


Αυτο ειναι σίγουρο ... για παράδειγμα αμα μενεις σε μια γκαρσονιερα 5x5 οπου δεν χρειάζεσαι παραραπανω απο 1 πριζα τηλεφωνου δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις σε τι υστερει το voip ...

----------


## prodromosfan

ρε μας δουλευετε ή απλά ψάχνετε κάτι για να τρώγεστε;

Ακόμα και τώρα που στο σπίτι έχω ΟΝ (δηλαδη pstn) 
τα τηλεφωνά μου λειτουργούν μέσω voip router. 
Γιατι;;;

Γιατι είναι ασύρματα, 
Γιατι με ενα ταφ τηλεφωνου μπορώ να συνδεσω όσες συσκευες θελω *σε μια* πριζα
Γιατι ακομα και να πεσει το ρευμα ζω στην Ελλαδα που εχουμε ποσοστο διεισδυσης κινητης τηλεφωνιας 150% και αρα θα μπορω να επικοινωνησω με τον οποιοδηποτε σε ωρα αναγκης

και επιλεγω να χρησιμοποιώ voip router να διαχειριζεται τις κλησεις μου γιατι:
Δεν θέλω να με παιρνουν απορρητοι αριθμοι αλλά να πηγαινουν οι κλησεις στον τηλεφωνητη αυτοματα, 
δεν θελω να με παιρνουν τηλεφωνα ας πουμε απο τις 12 το βραδυ μεχρι τις 8 το πρωι, 
θελω να κραταω αρχειο με τις κλησεις μου και την διαρκεια τους
θελω να μπορω απομακρυσμενα μεσω ιντερνετ να δω ποιος με εχει καλέσει 
θέλω να μπορώ να οριζω απομακρυσμενα εκτροπη προς οποιο τηλεφωνο θελω,
και αλλους 100 λογους που βαριεμαι να γραψω αυτη τη στιγμή 
και που μπορουν να πραγματοποιηθουν με ενα voip router 
(ή τηλεφωνικη συσκευη που κοστιζει 3ψηφιο αριθμο ευρω και ανω)
είτε μιλαμε για voip τηλεφωνια ή οχι.

Και γιατι επιτέλους κατηγορειτε τη cyta απο τη στιγμή που σας λέει 
Voip Τηλεφωνια δίνω και σε οποιον αρεσει.

----------


## villager

> Αυτο ειναι σίγουρο ... για παράδειγμα αμα μενεις σε μια γκαρσονιερα 5x5 οπου δεν χρειάζεσαι παραραπανω απο 1 πριζα τηλεφωνου δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις σε τι υστερει το voip ...


Λύσεις ή πατέντες υπάρχουν ... να είναι καλά εδώ κ το φόρουμ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=57

Σίγουρα παντός ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες κ απόψεις.

----------


## aa144

> Αν πιστευεις οτι μονο οσοι ειναι απο Κιλκις θεωρουν το voip μη απαραιτητη τεχνολογια φτιαξε μια δημοσκοπιση για να το επιβεβαιωσεις...


Αυτά που γράφεις τα διάβασες κάπου ή τα σκέφτηκες μόνος σου; 

(Δεν αναφέρομαι στο Κιλκίς...)

........Auto merged post: aa144 πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτο ειναι σίγουρο ... για παράδειγμα αμα μενεις σε μια γκαρσονιερα 5x5 οπου δεν χρειάζεσαι παραραπανω απο 1 πριζα τηλεφωνου δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις σε τι υστερει το voip ...


Και να προσθέσω οτι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα δεν καταλαβαίνουν καν τι είναι το VOIP και νομίζουν οτι το μεν VOIP μέχρι το CPE είναι "VOIP" ενώ το VOIP μέχρι το DSLAM είναι "κάτι άλλο, μη VOIP".

Πράγματι το VOIP μέχρι το CPE είναι πολύ άβολο, ειδικά αν δεν ξέρεις τι να το κάνεις. Καλύτερα μείνε σε αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις, είτε VOIP μέχρι το DSLAM (αυτό που πωλείται ως "POTS"), είτε TDM (αυτό που πωλείται ως "PSTN").

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Δεν είχε πρόσφορα η Cyta δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση γραμμής και 3 μήνες δώρο; Η εγώ τα είχα μπερδέψει με τις άλλες; =Ρ

Καλα 30 εύρω ενεργοποίηση; Γιατι έτσι βρε παιδί μου;

----------


## nickaros

> Δεν είχε πρόσφορα η Cyta δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση γραμμής και 3 μήνες δώρο; Η εγώ τα είχα μπερδέψει με τις άλλες; =Ρ
> 
> Καλα 30 εύρω ενεργοποίηση; Γιατι έτσι βρε παιδί μου;


και στην γουιντ τοσο ειναι, μακρια παντως απο γουιντ εχει ενας φιλος μ θεσσαλονικη και εχει τρελαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις, και ειχα κανει το ζωο ετηση φορητοτητας για τα 15,6 το μηνα και την ακυρωσα οταν ακουσα για τις αποσυνδεσεις πριν καν υπογραψω ή παρω τον εξοπλισμο και με πηρανε απο το τμημα καταργησεων και μονο που δεν με εβρισαν... με λεγανε ανευθηνο και να προσεχω περισσοτερο τις συναλλαγες μου και τετοιες μαλακιες, εγω μολις ειχα ξυπνησει και δεν εδωσα σημασια και σημερα την ωρα τησ δουλειας μου και με τρελαναν στα τηλεφωνα, ετσι και μου πουνε τιποτα και με πετυχουν μετα απο δουλεια κουρασμενο θα τους παρει και θα τους σηκωσει... ειμαι οφ τοπικ αλλα σας το λεω για να το γνωριζετε το ποσο γλυκομιλητοι ειναι στην γουιντ, μια χαρα ειμαι στην συτα, απο αποψη συμπεριφορας και ευγενειας τους βγαζω το καπελο. λιγο λιγοτερη αναμονη να ειχανε θα ητανε τελοιοι, βεβαια φτιαχνεται τμημα εξυπηρετησης θεσσαλονικη οποτε θα φτιαξει το πραγμα....

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Εχω Wind και εχω τρελαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις. Χανω συνεχως IP και για αυτο κοιταω πλεον για εναλλακτικο παροχο.

Πιστευω οτι τα 18 ευρω για ιντερνετ μονο ειναι value for money. Ειδικα στις μερες μας...

----------


## NexTiN

> Εχω Wind και εχω τρελαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις. Χανω συνεχως IP και για αυτο κοιταω πλεον για εναλλακτικο παροχο.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι τα 18 ευρω για ιντερνετ μονο ειναι value for money. Ειδικα στις μερες μας...


Tα 18€ στο 1Play (μεριζόμενος βρόχος), προυποθέτουν γραμμή ΟΤΕ οπότε έχεις + το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.Για εώς 24 χωρίς χρόνους ομιλίας πας στο 2Play με 23€ ανα μήνα.

----------


## WolfRathmA_GR

Ωχ! Παλι καλα που μου το ειπες!!! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## SSocratous

> 3 Μηνες συνδρομητης της CYTA και τους βγαζω το καπελο, αψογοι και στην εξυπηρετηση (τεχνικη υποστηριξη) και σ αυτα που προσφερει. Value for money, Πως το λενε...


Αν έμενες και εσύ 5 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο θα είχες άλλη γνώμη σίγουρα!!! Άσε που κάθε φορά που έπερνα τηλέφωνο περίμενα 15 λεπτά και εν τέλη έπερνα ασαφής απαντήσεις! CYTA :Thumb down:

----------


## proktor

> Αν πιστευεις οτι μονο οσοι ειναι απο Κιλκις θεωρουν το voip μη απαραιτητη τεχνολογια φτιαξε μια δημοσκοπιση για να το επιβεβαιωσεις...


Ρε συ Picard μην βάλεις Cyta.Σε παρακαλώ δηλαδή,κούρασες.
Αυτό δίνουν, τελείωσε.

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Ρε συ Picard μην βάλεις Cyta.Σε παρακαλώ δηλαδή,κούρασες.
> Αυτό δίνουν, τελείωσε.


 :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## dzadelis

> Ρε συ Picard μην βάλεις Cyta.Σε παρακαλώ δηλαδή,κούρασες.
> Αυτό δίνουν, τελείωσε.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## tatsman

Εγώ παιδία ήμουν super ευχαριστημένος μέχρι που bγήκε το πρόβλημα! Ο 1ος τεχνικός βρήκε ότι εφτάιγε ο ΟΤΕ, ο 2ος ότι έφταιγε τοι καλώδιο και ο τρίτος ενας θεός ξέρει τι θα βρει! Για περισσότερα δείτε το ξεχωριστό post!

----------


## SkyNet

Welcome to Cyta..

----------


## Picard

> Ρε συ Picard μην βάλεις Cyta.Σε παρακαλώ δηλαδή,κούρασες.
> Αυτό δίνουν, τελείωσε.


Οι τιμες τους δε με ξεγελανε πλεον γιατι χρησιμοποιουν το voip,εκτος και το γυρισουν σε pots,τοτε θα την κανω την κινηση,δυο ειναι οι επιλογες μου εαν φυγω απο τον οτε,Wind η HoL,αν και απ'οτι φαινεται τη σταθεροτητα του οτε λιγο δυσκολο να τη βρεις σε αλλη εταιρια,οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις καλα λενε........

----------


## babarum

> Οι τιμες τους δε με ξεγελανε πλεον γιατι χρησιμοποιουν το voip,εκτος και το γυρισουν σε pots,τοτε θα την κανω την κινηση,δυο ειναι οι επιλογες μου εαν φυγω απο τον οτε,Wind η HoL,αν και απ'οτι φαινεται τη σταθεροτητα του οτε λιγο δυσκολο να τη βρεις σε αλλη εταιρια,οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις καλα λενε........


πλέον για μένα δεν ισχυει το τελευταιο που λες.
εγω πληρώνω τον οτε και αυτος μου δινει συγχρονισμό 6mbps  :Thumb down:

----------


## Picard

> πλέον για μένα δεν ισχυει το τελευταιο που λες.
> εγω πληρώνω τον οτε και αυτος μου δινει συγχρονισμό 6mbps


Αν πας σε αλλη εταιρια θα χεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα??? ισως εισαι πολυ μακρια απο το DSLAM,εγω απεχω περιπου 1800 μετρα και εχω ταχυτητα 15mbps,δε μπορω να πιασω παραπανω......να πιασεις λιγοτερο απο τον οτε γινεται,να πιασεις μεγαλυτερο ειναι απιθανο γιατι ολες οι εταιριες χρησιμοποιουν το καφαο του οτε,οποτε η αποσταση παραμενει σταθερη οπου και να πας.......

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Αν πας σε αλλη εταιρια θα χεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα??? ισως εισαι πολυ μακρια απο το DSLAM,εγω απεχω περιπου 1800 μετρα και εχω ταχυτητα 15mbps,δε μπορω να πιασω παραπανω......να πιασεις λιγοτερο απο τον οτε γινεται,να πιασεις μεγαλυτερο ειναι απιθανο γιατι ολες οι εταιριες χρησιμοποιουν το καφαο του οτε,οποτε η αποσταση παραμενει σταθερη οπου και να πας.......


Εχμ..
Μία διόρθωση.
Χρησιμοποιούν το αστικό κέντρο (άρα και όλο το αστικό δίκτυο) του οτε.
Αν από το αστικό κέντρο έχεις Χ απόσταση σε μέτρα τότε:
Ο πάροχος έχει Ψ απόσταση από το αστικό του οτέ άρα:
Εσύ έχεις Νέα απόσταση Χ1 = Χ + Ψ η οποία είναι τουλάχιστον ίδια ή μεταλύτερη από την αρχική.

Χ<=Χ1.

Επειδή ο συγχρονισμός είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογος από την απόσταση, ο Σ1 (νέα μέγιστα γραμμής) θα είναι μικρότερος ή -στη καλύτερη- ίδιος από τον αρχικό συγχρονισμό του οτε Σ.

Σ>=Σ1.

----------


## SkyNet

> πλέον για μένα δεν ισχυει το τελευταιο που λες.
> εγω πληρώνω τον οτε και αυτος μου δινει συγχρονισμό 6mbps


Αν δεν έχεις κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για την ταχυτητά σου.
Είναι απλά θέμα απόστασης από το DSLAM. Με οποιοδήποτε πάροχο θα έχεις παρόμοια ταχύτητα (παρά τα όσα έχουμε διαβάσει κατά καιρούς για οπτικές ίνες, κτλ. κτλ.)
Άντε και γρήγορα τα mini-DSLAM... τρομάρα μας...

----------


## marios_ST170

Απαραδεκτη παιδια... Τουλαχιστον εδω στην Ανατ. Θεσσαλονικη...
Πληρωνω ταχυτητα 4 mbit, ποτε δεν εχω πιασει 2, το τηλεφωνο μια φορα το μηνα βγαινει off, οι αποσυνδεσεις απο το ιντερνετ ειναι συχνο φαινομενο...
Τουλαχιστον ο τεχνικος που ηρθε για να δει τι παιζει με τη γραμμη ηταν εξυπηρετικος και φανηκε να ξερει το αντικειμενο του... Αλλα 23 ευρω για 2play δεν βρισκεις ευκολα οπως και να εχει...
Παρ' ολα αυτα, το οτι μου βγαινει η ψυχη οταν σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ με 1,5 mbit ειναι δεδομενο...

----------


## dantouan

Απλα μακρια  :Thumb down:

----------


## PANOS196

καλημέρα ... να ρωτήσω η cyta εχει αναγνώρηση κλήσης? είναι δωρεάν η χρεώνεται? είμαι σε 4ο οροφο με παλιά καλωδίωση κοντά σε οπτική ινα να βάλω 4 η 8 Mbps? 700 μέτρα απόσταση απο κέντρο που είναι εγκατεστημένο το δίκτυο..

----------


## Falxifer

10 μήνες συνδρομητής της CYTA και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα , υπάρχει θέμα με την αναμονή , σχετικά με το 13877 αλλά "παλεύεται".

........Auto merged post: Falxifer πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καλημέρα ... να ρωτήσω η cyta εχει αναγνώρηση κλήσης? είναι δωρεάν η χρεώνεται? είμαι σε 4ο οροφο με παλιά καλωδίωση κοντά σε οπτική ινα να βάλω 4 η 8 Mbps? 700 μέτρα απόσταση απο κέντρο που είναι εγκατεστημένο το δίκτυο..


Σχετικά με την αναγνώριση και τις λοιπές υπηρεσίες , είναι δωρεάν:

http://www.cyta.gr/uploads/files/psi..._ipiresies.pdf

Τώρα για τις υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις, προτείνω να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό τμήμα, να δοκιμάσεις και την αναμονή, προκειμένου να πάρεις έγκυρες πληροφορίες.

Μην μιλήσεις με πωλήσεις, για ευνόητους λόγους

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν εχω ικανοποιητικες ταχυτητες τους τελευταιους μηνες. Ακομα και απο ntua που κατεβαζω σε ωρες μη αιχμης, πιανω 600-800 kb/s και κλειδωνω στα 13mbit.

----------


## Estela

Με όσα έχω ακούσει , θα την αφήσω την cyta προς το παρόν .... Στα Γιάννενα όντως είναι πάνω από αρκετοί αυτοί που έχουν cyta . Αλλά σαν επαρχία ίσως να έπεισαν . Αλλά και πάλι δεν με πείθει για πολλούς λόγους η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία .

----------


## PANOS196

πιστεύω οτι αν κάνει αναβάθμηση στο σύστημα και εγκαταλείψει το voip ... η cyta τότε θα γίνει η πρώτη εταιρεία στην ελλάδα σε συνδρομητές ....

----------


## prodromosfan

έχει πολλά προβλήματα με το voip να είναι απο την υπηρεσια της που παίζει καλύτερα 
οπότε  :Sad:

----------


## a.libe

μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα cyta απο ΟΤΕ..ως τωρα ολα οκ....απλα ακομη δεν λαμβανω εισερχομενες λογω του οτι δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη η φορητοτητα,ενημερωσης της βασης δεδομενων...εχω το μαυρο pirelli...για να δουμε ακι την cyta...γλιτωνω 18 ευρω τον μηνα συγκριτικα με ΟΤΕ...

----------


## PANOS196

> μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα cyta απο ΟΤΕ..ως τωρα ολα οκ....απλα ακομη δεν λαμβανω εισερχομενες λογω του οτι δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη η φορητοτητα,ενημερωσης της βασης δεδομενων...εχω το μαυρο pirelli...για να δουμε ακι την cyta...γλιτωνω 18 ευρω τον μηνα συγκριτικα με ΟΤΕ...


Πόσο πληρώνεις το μήνα? τι ταχύτητα διάλεξες...ολα καλά και με το τηλέφωνο...εχει βαζούρα καθόλου? εχει καλή ακουστικότητα ?το ιντερνετ πάει καλά? σε ρωτάω φίλε μου γιατί σκέπτομε να φύγω απ τον οτε και να πάω cyta !!!

----------


## a.libe

> Πόσο πληρώνεις το μήνα? τι ταχύτητα διάλεξες...ολα καλά και με το τηλέφωνο...εχει βαζούρα καθόλου? εχει καλή ακουστικότητα ?το ιντερνετ πάει καλά? σε ρωτάω φίλε μου γιατί σκέπτομε να φύγω απ τον οτε και να πάω cyta !!!


έχω επιλέξει το απεριόριστα+80 κινητά+4mbs αφού το ίντερνετ το θέλω στο σπίτι για απλή περιήγηση και όχι για κατεβάσματα ταινιών και παιχνίδια...ως τώρα πάω καλύτερα από ΟΤΕ...πληρώνω 29,5 τον μήνα και από τον δεύτερο χρόνο πάει στα 27..όλα καλά και με το τηλ,ακούγεται ποιο δυνατά ο συνομιλητής και πιο καθαρά..το ιντερνετ για αυτό που το θέλω πάει τέλεια...έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση και για νέα γραμμή σε επαγγελματικό πακέτο σε γραφείο που νοικίασα..αν αποφασίσεις για cyta πες μου για να σου στείλω Pm δίνοντας σου το mail της υπαλλήλου που το έτρεξε και τρέχει και το business μου...
μοναδικός μου φόβος είναι αν κάτσει κανά πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται κ ο ΟΤΕ για το ΚΑΦΑΟ...μα γλιτώνοντας 200+ ευρώ τον χρόνο , πληρώνω 2 ΔΕΗ με αυτά...

----------


## manual2100

> πληρώνω 29,5 τον μήνα και από τον δεύτερο χρόνο πάει στα 27..


επειδή έκανα και εγώ αίτηση πρόσφατα, πού το λέει ότι πάει 27 το δεύτερο χρόνο(έβαλα και εγώ το ίδιο πακέτο ακριβώς με εσένα)?

----------


## a.libe

> επειδή έκανα και εγώ αίτηση πρόσφατα, πού το λέει ότι πάει 27 το δεύτερο χρόνο(έβαλα και εγώ το ίδιο πακέτο ακριβώς με εσένα)?


η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το λέει πουθενά ...αυτό μου είπε η κοπέλα που έκανα την online αίτηση...καλά ας τελειώσει το έτος χωρίς προβλήματα και βλέπουμε τότε εκβιαάζοντας για παραμονή..μα και 29,5 μια χαρά είναι...

----------


## manual2100

ναι απλά ρώτησα αν ισχύει γιατί εμένα δεν μου είπαν κάτι τέτοιο..θα ρωτήσω πάλι.. (τα 29,5 είναι τέλεια αν φανταστείς ότι στην περίπτωσή μου με 2μβιτ ΟΤΕ ξεκινούσα από τα 30 αέρα-χωρίς κανένα τηλέφωνο και με λίγα τηλέφωνα πλήρωνα περίπου 50 το μήνα)

----------


## a.libe

εγω ειχα το πληρες πακετο με 45,5 στον ΟΤΕ και αναγνωριση κλησης εξτρα...ασε που στο κινητο ειχε ελαχιστη χρεωση λεπτου...τωρα κερδιζω κατευθειαν 17 ευρω τον μηνα χ12=204 ευρω...ως τωρα εχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορα απο τον ΟΤΕ και στη τηλεφωνια μα και στο ιντερνετ...
οψομεθα λοιπον...αν σου απαντησουν για την ανανεωση γραψτο μου...αν και εχω ακουσει οτι στην ανανεωση υπαρχει η εκπτωση...

----------


## Estela

Τελικά ο OTE αποδεικνύεται η πιο ασύμφορη εταιρεία τηλεφωνίας και παροχός internet ..... μετά την forthnet! :Razz:  .

----------


## SkyNet

Ως προς την τιμή σίγουρα. Ως προς την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών ομώς?...

----------


## a.libe

> Ως προς την τιμή σίγουρα. Ως προς την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών ομώς?...


δεν εχει καμια διαφορα πια...ολοι οι παροχοι εχουν κανει βηματα μπροστα...το μονο αρνητικο ειναι που δεν εχουν προσβαση αν κατσει βλαβη και περιμενουν την σκοπιμη καθυστερηση του οτε για την αποκατασταση της βλαβης...βεβαια πια ισχυει ο συμψηφισμος αν καταγγειλουν του ΟΤΕ για αργοπορια περα 48 ωρου ...
συνεπως, πλεον τα προβλματα εχουν ελαχιστοποιηθει...η διαφορα ειναι στο support της βλαβης...
καλυτερα να δινω τα οποια χρηματα μου στον ιδιωτικο τομεα παρα στον ΟΤΕ που μπορει να εχει ιδιωτικοποιηθει μεγαλο μερος του μα οι αντιληψεις παραμενουν οι ιδιες...το ιδιο βεβαια και στην ενεργεια , δεη

----------


## InsertCoin

Για τον φιλο προηγουμενως, με βαση το πεκετο σου, τον πρωτο χρονο πληρωνεις 29,5 και τον δευτερο 28.5, με βαση το προγραμμα αφοσιωσης, καθως και την προσφορα που εχεις με τα 80' προς κινητα.

----------


## Picard

> πιστεύω οτι αν κάνει αναβάθμηση στο σύστημα και εγκαταλείψει το voip ... η cyta τότε θα γίνει η πρώτη εταιρεία στην ελλάδα σε συνδρομητές ....


Αυτο το πιστευω κι εγω,το voip δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο,π.χ εισαι με pots και θελεις να πας σε cyta,φερνεις ηλεκτρολογο κανει τις μετατροπες σε ολες τις πριζες μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τυχαινει να εχεις χαλια γραμμη και πολλες αποσυνδεσεις,σου τη δινει μια μερα και θελεις να πας σε αλλο παροχο,θα πρεπει να ξαναφερεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου αλλαξει τη συνδεσμολογια των καλωδιων??? αυτους δεν τους νιαζει,παραμενει προβλημα και εμποδιο για να κανεις οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη οπως επισης και η μη αποδοχη απο την εταιρια εξοπλισμου της αρεσκειας σου,εδω υπαρχουν ρουτερακια που το thompson και το pireli τα χουν για πλακα,βλεπε cisco-linksys,level one,zyxel,draytek,3com,AVM

----------


## a.libe

ok..η ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας ομως πολυ πιο μπροστα σε voip,ασε και το οικονομικο...θα φερεις μια φορα τον ηλεκτρολογο...εκτος αν εχεις 20 μπριζες και μενεις σε 16οροφη μεζονετα , ναι, εκει θελει καποια δουλεια...επιπλεον με την cyta γλιτωνεις απο 180-210 ευρω τον χρονο-δηλ πληρωνεις κατα ΜΟ δυο ΔΕΗ....και το pirelli και το thompson μια χαρα ειναι...για κατι πιο εξειδικευμενο και για τη nasa ισως δεν κανουν...και εγω θελω ferarri αμαξι μα...

----------


## manual2100

> επιπλεον με την cyta γλιτωνεις απο 180-210 ευρω τον χρονο-δηλ πληρωνεις κατα ΜΟ δυο ΔΕΗ....


εγώ πάντως γλυτώνω 240 το χρόνο (σε σχέση με τον οτε) και έχω και 2 mbit παραπάνω τώρα

----------


## Picard

Θετικο το γεγονος οτι εχει τις καλυτερες τιμες στην Ελλαδα,manual2100 το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσο πιανεις αλλα με ποσα mb/s κατεβαζεις στο max,αυτο θα το διαπιστωσεις εαν κατεβασεις καποιο αρχειο απο nvidia,amd η απο το speedtest του οτε http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/  καταρχην snr margin ποσο εχεις??? εαν εισαι κατω απο 8 δε θα πιανεις την αναλογη ταχυτητα με βαση τα στατιστικα σου..

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτο το πιστευω κι εγω,το voip δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο,π.χ εισαι με pots και θελεις να πας σε cyta,φερνεις ηλεκτρολογο κανει τις μετατροπες σε ολες τις πριζες μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τυχαινει να εχεις χαλια γραμμη και πολλες αποσυνδεσεις,σου τη δινει μια μερα και θελεις να πας σε αλλο παροχο,θα πρεπει να ξαναφερεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου αλλαξει τη συνδεσμολογια των καλωδιων??? αυτους δεν τους νιαζει,παραμενει προβλημα και εμποδιο για να κανεις οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη οπως επισης και η μη αποδοχη απο την εταιρια εξοπλισμου της αρεσκειας σου,εδω υπαρχουν ρουτερακια που το thompson και το pireli τα χουν για πλακα,βλεπε cisco-linksys,level one,zyxel,draytek,3com,AVM


Υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να χρειαζεται ηλεκτρολογο για μια αντιστροφη στη μπριζα, που ειναι υποθεση ενος λεπτου; Τι να πω.... 

Η cyta αυτο το προιον δινει (voip) και για να το δωσει σωστα, το δινει με δικο της router. Δεν ειναι εφευρεση της, οι σοβαροι παροχοι ανα το κοσμο που δινουν voip αυτο κανουν.
Και αυτο θα αναγκαστουν να κανουν ολοι οι παροχοι αργα η γρηγορα (το voip δηλαδη) οταν σκασουν μυτη με το καλο οι πρωτες οπτικες ινες.
Take it or leave it  :Wink:

----------


## Picard

> Υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να χρειαζεται ηλεκτρολογο για μια αντιστροφη στη μπριζα, που ειναι υποθεση ενος λεπτου; Τι να πω.... 
> 
> Η cyta αυτο το προιον δινει (voip) και για να το δωσει σωστα, το δινει με δικο της router. Δεν ειναι εφευρεση της, οι σοβαροι παροχοι ανα το κοσμο που δινουν voip αυτο κανουν.
> Και αυτο θα αναγκαστουν να κανουν ολοι οι παροχοι αργα η γρηγορα (το voip δηλαδη) οταν σκασουν μυτη με το καλο οι πρωτες οπτικες ινες.
> Take it or leave it


δεν εχω μια πριζα,4 ειναι και τις θελω ενεργες και τις 4..επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις χαμηλο SNR τι ταχυτητα πιανεις στο download???

----------


## Hetfield

> δεν εχω μια πριζα,4 ειναι και τις θελω ενεργες και τις 4..επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις χαμηλο SNR τι ταχυτητα πιανεις στο download???


Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο παντως! Πιανω 13mbit, καποτε (πριν 4 χρονια) η γραμμη μου κλειδωνε και στα 17mbit! Αλλα απο οτι φαινεται μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι τριγυρω με adsl και με φαγανε οι παρεμβολες!

----------


## Estela

Στα Ιωάννινα έχουν σκάψει μέχρι και στο πανεπιστήμιο - που είναι εκτός πόλης - για αγωγούς της cyta... 

Το εξακρίβωσα!  :Wink: . Ρώτησα για τις εργασίες και μου είπαν είναι αγωγοί cyta.... Πολύ dyta πέφτει στην περιφέρεια της Ελλάδας :Thinking:  . Και να πεις ότι έχει και οικισμό στο πανεπιτήμιο;...δεν έχει! .

----------


## kosmous

Στο κατάστημά μου μπροστά περνούσαν οπτική και ενώ στην πόλη συζητιόταν πως είναι δουλειά της cyta , ο εργολάβος μου είπε πως δουλεύουν για τον ΟΤΕ .

----------


## Picard

> Ειναι σχετικα ευκολο παντως! Πιανω 13mbit, καποτε (πριν 4 χρονια) η γραμμη μου κλειδωνε και στα 17mbit! Αλλα απο οτι φαινεται μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι τριγυρω με adsl και με φαγανε οι παρεμβολες!


δεν εχει σημασια ποσο κλειδωνει η γραμμη αλλα το bandwidth,μπορει να κλειδωνεις στα 15Mbps και να κατεβαζεις με 500kb/s οπως εγω οταν ειχα forthnet,πραγμα που δεν στεκει και σημαινει προβλημα στο συγχρονισμο,ειχα SNR margin 6 τοτε,γι αυτο σε ρωτησα με ποσο κατεβαζεις...λογικα στα 13Mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις  με 1,2mb/s αντε το λιγοτερο με 1mb/s,στα torrent ποσο πιανεις maximum???

----------


## Hetfield

> δεν εχει σημασια ποσο κλειδωνει η γραμμη αλλα το bandwidth,μπορει να κλειδωνεις στα 15Mbps και να κατεβαζεις με 500kb/s οπως εγω οταν ειχα forthnet,πραγμα που δεν στεκει και σημαινει προβλημα στο συγχρονισμο,ειχα SNR margin 6 τοτε,γι αυτο σε ρωτησα με ποσο κατεβαζεις...λογικα στα 13Mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις  με 1,2mb/s αντε το λιγοτερο με 1mb/s,στα torrent ποσο πιανεις maximum???


Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω προβλημα με τη γραμμη, δεν πιανει το max και μερικες φορες νεκρωνει! Εχω γραψει και στο support forum, μου φαινεται οτι μπουκωσε η περιοχη μου εδω! Τι να πω, οταν ειχα netone, για 3 χρονια ειχα ξεχασει τι σημαινει τεχνικο προβλημα!

----------


## Picard

> Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω προβλημα με τη γραμμη, δεν πιανει το max και μερικες φορες νεκρωνει! Εχω γραψει και στο support forum, μου φαινεται οτι μπουκωσε η περιοχη μου εδω! Τι να πω, οταν ειχα netone, για 3 χρονια ειχα ξεχασει τι σημαινει τεχνικο προβλημα!


Ε τοτε ρε μαγκες τι μου λετε για τη cyta εδω μεσα και ειστε ευχαριστημενοι,για να εισαι ευχαριστημενος πρεπει να πιανεις αυτο που πρεπει,καλα λενε οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις,οτε και παλι οτε,δεν εχω ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5mb/s εδω και ενα χρονο που τον εχω....

----------


## Estela

> Ε τοτε ρε μαγκες τι μου λετε για τη cyta εδω μεσα και ειστε ευχαριστημενοι,για να εισαι ευχαριστημενος πρεπει να πιανεις αυτο που πρεπει,καλα λενε οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις,οτε και παλι οτε,δεν εχω ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5mb/s εδω και ενα χρονο που τον εχω....


Έλα ντε! . Και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. Ή όντως είσαι ευχαριστημένος και πιάνεις αυτό που πρέπει ή προσπαθείς να μας τρελάνεις!. Υπάρχου και άλλες εταιρείες btw... Μανία με τη cyta!. ...

----------


## proktor

> Ε τοτε ρε μαγκες τι μου λετε για τη cyta εδω μεσα και ειστε ευχαριστημενοι,για να εισαι ευχαριστημενος πρεπει να πιανεις αυτο που πρεπει,καλα λενε οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις,οτε και παλι οτε,δεν εχω ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5mb/s εδω και ενα χρονο που τον εχω....


Δεν πιάνεις 1,5mb/s πίστεψε με...  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Ε τοτε ρε μαγκες τι μου λετε για τη cyta εδω μεσα και ειστε ευχαριστημενοι,για να εισαι ευχαριστημενος πρεπει να πιανεις αυτο που πρεπει,καλα λενε οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις,οτε και παλι οτε,δεν εχω ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5mb/s εδω και ενα χρονο που τον εχω....





> Έλα ντε! . Και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. Ή όντως είσαι ευχαριστημένος και πιάνεις αυτό που πρέπει ή προσπαθείς να μας τρελάνεις!. Υπάρχου και άλλες εταιρείες btw... Μανία με τη cyta!. ...


Ειπα ΕΓΩ οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο τη Cyta; Δεν το νομιζω.

----------


## prodromosfan

έχει τυχει μηπως σε κανεναν το παρακάτω;

καλεσα σημερα απο cyta το σπιτι μου (ΟΝ)
σχηματιζοντας τον αριθμο και βγηκε νοσοκομειο ερρικος ντυνάν (οχι δεν νοσηλευομαι)
το κλείνω και πατάω επανάκληση (redial) χωρις εννοειται να σχηματισω τον αριθμό 
και βγηκε οντως το σπιτι μου.

----------


## Estela

> έχει τυχει μηπως σε κανεναν το παρακάτω;
> 
> καλεσα σημερα απο cyta το σπιτι μου (ΟΝ)
> σχηματιζοντας τον αριθμο και βγηκε νοσοκομειο ερρικος ντυνάν (οχι δεν νοσηλευομαι)
> το κλείνω και πατάω επανάκληση (redial) χωρις εννοειται να σχηματισω τον αριθμό 
> και βγηκε οντως το σπιτι μου.


 :Eek:   :Blink: . Πώς;.

----------


## Seitman

Αφού δε βγήκε το Δαφνί, σε καλό δρόμο είσαι...  :Razz:

----------


## Estela

Με μία λέξη κωμικοτραγική η cyta!.  :Cool: 

Seitman!  :Razz:

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Εγώ πάντως με 8αρα σύνδεση πιάνω 7.50-8.50mb/s  και δεν υπάρχουν διακοπές...Μένω και σε καλή περιοχή όπου παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.

----------


## a.libe

παραπανω βγηκε οτι ειναι κωμκοτραγικη η cyta...αλλος λεει οτι ειναι η καλυτερη...ολα ειναι σχετικα και εξαρτωνται απο πολλους παραγοντες..απλα ο καθεις να κραταει την κριση για τον εαυτο του και να μην εξαγει γενικο συμπερασμα...

----------


## PANOS196

> παραπανω βγηκε οτι ειναι κωμκοτραγικη η cyta...αλλος λεει οτι ειναι η καλυτερη...ολα ειναι σχετικα και εξαρτωνται απο πολλους παραγοντες..απλα ο καθεις να κραταει την κριση για τον εαυτο του και να μην εξαγει γενικο συμπερασμα...


 η ταχύτητα σου τι λέει τεσάρα δεν εχεις είσαι ευχαριστημένος? θέλω κι εγώ να πάω cyta και είμαι ανάμεσα σε 4 η 8 Mbps...

........Auto merged post: PANOS196 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Aπ οτι ακουσα και είδα στα σάιτ μάλλον το 95% είναι ευχαριστημένο απο τη cyta !!! Πήρα τελικά την απόφαση να γίνω συνδρομητής στη cyta ...και οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα θα είναι σε λίγο καιρό η πρώτη εταιρεία σε συνδρομητές στην Ελλάδα !!

----------


## a.libe

> η ταχύτητα σου τι λέει τεσάρα δεν εχεις είσαι ευχαριστημένος? θέλω κι εγώ να πάω cyta και είμαι ανάμεσα σε 4 η 8 Mbps...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: PANOS196 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Aπ οτι ακουσα και είδα στα σάιτ μάλλον το 95% είναι ευχαριστημένο απο τη cyta !!! Πήρα τελικά την απόφαση να γίνω συνδρομητής στη cyta ...και οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα θα είναι σε λίγο καιρό η πρώτη εταιρεία σε συνδρομητές στην Ελλάδα !!


φιλε μια χαρα ειμαι με 4αρα...για περιηγηση και ενημερωση που το θελω ειναι οκ, οι σελιδες ανοιγουν ταχυτατα...το τηλ μια χαρα και καλυτερη ποιοτητα απο ΟΤΕ ως τωρα...και το κυριοτερο δινω μονο 29,5 τον μηνα ενω πριν εδινα 45,5+ αναγνωριση κλησης...και στο γραφειο που θα παω  εχω κανει αιτηση για νεα συνδεση και εχει δρομολογηθει για 3/1...
ακομη τοσο το 13877 οσο και η τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση απαντανε πλεον γρηγορα ...στη συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα...βεβαια παιζουν ρολο και αλλες παραμετροι...μα εγω επειδη ειμαι κεντρο παει σφαιρα :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: a.libe πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> φιλε μια χαρα ειμαι με 4αρα...για περιηγηση και ενημερωση που το θελω ειναι οκ, οι σελιδες ανοιγουν ταχυτατα...το τηλ μια χαρα και καλυτερη ποιοτητα απο ΟΤΕ ως τωρα...και το κυριοτερο δινω μονο 29,5 τον μηνα ενω πριν εδινα 45,5+ αναγνωριση κλησης...και στο γραφειο που θα παω  εχω κανει αιτηση για νεα συνδεση και εχει δρομολογηθει για 3/1...
> ακομη τοσο το 13877 οσο και η τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση απαντανε πλεον γρηγορα ...στη συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα...βεβαια παιζουν ρολο και αλλες παραμετροι...μα εγω επειδη ειμαι κεντρο παει σφαιρα


αν κανεις αιτηση φορητοτητας η διαρκεια ειναι 12-14 εργασιμες μερες , αν κανεις αιτηση για νεα συνδεση η διαρκεια ειναι περιπου 30 ημερολογιακες μερες...αυτο οφειλεται στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## johnbas03

Αν είναι καλή η τεχνική υποστήριξη μίας εταιρείας φαίνεται όταν έχεις πρόβλημα...
Είμαι στην cyta 2,5 χρόνια και υποστήριζα ότι είναι καλή εταιρεία... μέχρι που προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν έχω καθόλου ADSL αρα και τηλέφωνο...
Κάθε μέρα τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο απο το κινητό μου και μου λένε τα ίδια, ότι θα περάσει τεχνικός...
Μάλιστα σήμερα ισχυρίστηκαν ότι δεν με βρήκαν στο τηλέφωνο... μπορεί να πήραν και στο σταθερό τι να πώ? 
Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες του προβλήματος αλλά στέκομαι στην υποστήριξη... που δεν υπάρχει.
Δεν με εχουν πάρει ούτε μια φορά τηλεφωνο να με ενημερώσουν για την βλάβη.

----------


## a.libe

> Αν είναι καλή η τεχνική υποστήριξη μίας εταιρείας φαίνεται όταν έχεις πρόβλημα...
> Είμαι στην cyta 2,5 χρόνια και υποστήριζα ότι είναι καλή εταιρεία... μέχρι που προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
> Την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν έχω καθόλου ADSL αρα και τηλέφωνο...
> Κάθε μέρα τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο απο το κινητό μου και μου λένε τα ίδια, ότι θα περάσει τεχνικός...
> Μάλιστα σήμερα ισχυρίστηκαν ότι δεν με βρήκαν στο τηλέφωνο... μπορεί να πήραν και στο σταθερό τι να πώ? 
> Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες του προβλήματος αλλά στέκομαι στην υποστήριξη... που δεν υπάρχει.
> Δεν με εχουν πάρει ούτε μια φορά τηλεφωνο να με ενημερώσουν για την βλάβη.


στο μοναδικο που χωλαινουν οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι σε αυτο...και τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι και ευθυνη ΟΤΕ αφου κλεινουν μαζι του για συνδυαστικο ρβ με την σκοπιμη καθυστερηση εκ μερους του ΟΤΕ..παιζει ρολο και η περιοχη κλπ κλπ...βεβαια στα 2, 5 χρονια θα εχεις εξοικονομησει καποια 600-700 ευρω..

----------


## johnbas03

> Αν είναι καλή η τεχνική υποστήριξη μίας εταιρείας φαίνεται όταν έχεις πρόβλημα...
> Είμαι στην cyta 2,5 χρόνια και υποστήριζα ότι είναι καλή εταιρεία... μέχρι που προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
> Την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν έχω καθόλου ADSL αρα και τηλέφωνο...
> Κάθε μέρα τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο απο το κινητό μου και μου λένε τα ίδια, ότι θα περάσει τεχνικός...
> Μάλιστα σήμερα ισχυρίστηκαν ότι δεν με βρήκαν στο τηλέφωνο... μπορεί να πήραν και στο σταθερό τι να πώ? 
> Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες του προβλήματος αλλά στέκομαι στην υποστήριξη... που δεν υπάρχει.
> Δεν με εχουν πάρει ούτε μια φορά τηλεφωνο να με ενημερώσουν για την βλάβη.


Πριν λίγο μου τηλεφώνησαν... και μου εκλεισαν ραντεβού για Παρασκευή ...
Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## dantouan

Βραδυ αν παρεις την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ειναι 2 ατομα ολα κι ολα, οποτε πιανεις γραμμη μετα απο 30 λεπτα... ελεος...

----------


## 15yo106lbs

καλησπερα σε ολουσ θα ηθελα να κανω 2 ερωτησεις σχετικα με την εταιρια 
ειναι αληθεια οτι μπορει να προσφερει 50 mbits  και vdsl2 + ?
αυτο μου φενεται λιγο απιστεφτο για τετοια εταιρια και μια τελευταια ερωτηση
¨ ποια η ποιοτητα της ως εξιπηρετηση ? εννοω ειναι περιπου η ιδια με του οτε η παρομια της φορθνετ για παραδειγμα many thanks gia opoion apanthsei

----------


## a.libe

> καλησπερα σε ολουσ θα ηθελα να κανω 2 ερωτησεις σχετικα με την εταιρια 
> ειναι αληθεια οτι μπορει να προσφερει 50 mbits  και vdsl2 + ?
> αυτο μου φενεται λιγο απιστεφτο για τετοια εταιρια και μια τελευταια ερωτηση
> ¨ ποια η ποιοτητα της ως εξιπηρετηση ? εννοω ειναι περιπου η ιδια με του οτε η παρομια της φορθνετ για παραδειγμα many thanks gia opoion apanthsei


 στην πρωτη ερωτηση ,ναι, ειναι αληθεια μα εχει ορισμενους περιορισμους π.χ να απεχει 1000μ το dslam...τετοια εταιρεια;;;εχει παρελθον αυτη η εταιρεια πανω απο 40 ετη...
στην εξυπηρετηση 2-3 φορες που εχω παρει μεγιστος χρονος αναμονης 10 λεπτα..σε καποιο θεματακι την επομενη μερα με πηραν πισω για επιβεβαιωση...βεβαια ο ΟΤΕ απανταει αμεσα ...μα να πληρωνω ολο το call center του ΟΤΕ παραπανω 15-20 ευρω καλο ειναι να περιμενω 5-10 λεπτα..βεβαια ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του και ειναι σεβαστη...

----------


## ee4649

Εδώ και 2 ώρες είμαι συνδρομητής στην Cyta,έφυγα από Forthnet(24mbps,κλείδωνε το ρούτερ γύρω στα 18-19mbps) και έβαλα 8άρα στην Cyta(8192mbps κλειδώνει)

τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:

Data Rate:
  	Upstream 	Downstream
	1021 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)


                	Upstream 	Downstream
Noise Margin 	14.6 dB 	6.0 dB
Attenuation 	9.8 dB 	19.0 dB

έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ίδια είχα κ με την Forthnet,για πείτε μου είναι καλά στατιστικά?

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Εδώ και 2 ώρες είμαι συνδρομητής στην Cyta,έφυγα από Forthnet(24mbps,κλείδωνε το ρούτερ γύρω στα 18-19mbps) και έβαλα 8άρα στην Cyta(8192mbps κλειδώνει)
> 
> τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:
> 
> Data Rate:
>   	Upstream 	Downstream
> 	1021 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> ...


Μια χαρά φαίνεσαι.
Το 6.0 dB είναι το μόνο που θέλει παρακολούθηση αλλά καμία ανησυχία.

----------


## Picard

> Μια χαρά φαίνεσαι.
> Το 6.0 dB είναι το μόνο που θέλει παρακολούθηση αλλά καμία ανησυχία.


Το 6 SNR ειναι προβλημα,το καλυτερο ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου κοντα στο 9,δηλαδη βλεπω τη διαφορα που ειχα με forthnet (SNR 6) απο τον ΟΤΕ (SNR 9) ενω κλειδωνε το ρουτερ στα 15Mbps και με τους δυο..

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εδώ και 2 ώρες είμαι συνδρομητής στην Cyta,έφυγα από Forthnet(24mbps,κλείδωνε το ρούτερ γύρω στα 18-19mbps) και έβαλα 8άρα στην Cyta(8192mbps κλειδώνει)
> 
> τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:
> 
> Data Rate:
>   	Upstream 	Downstream
> 	1021 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> ...


τι καλα ρε φίλε; 
8αρα γραμμη εχεις, μαξιμουμ κλειδωνεις. 

Κι εγω με 8αρα και 18-19 στη netone (που ηρθε cyta η γραμμη με φορητοτητα)
πάλι 6 snr εχω. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 
ειναι απλά καλές οι γραμμες μας.  :Wink: 

15 μερες uptime εχω προς το παρον με 5,5 snr.

----------


## snze

Καλησπέρα και από μενα,

ήμουν στον ΟΤΕ για πόσα χρόνια αλλά έφυγα λόγω όικονομικών και πήγα cyta.
Στον ΟΤΕ ήμουν στα 2 Mbps, και στην Cyta πήγα στα 4..

Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω τα αποτελέσματα..
Για ΟΤΕ..
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1531460373.png

Για Cyta..
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1532860145.png


Δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την cyta, αλλά με απασχολούν λίγο τα χαμηλά ping που
παρατηρώ στην cyta.

Μπορώ να τα βελτιώσω κάπως?

----------


## JohnF

> Δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την cyta, αλλά με απασχολούν λίγο τα χαμηλά ping που
> παρατηρώ στην cyta.
> 
> Μπορώ να τα βελτιώσω κάπως?


Fastpath?

----------


## ee4649

> τι καλα ρε φίλε; 
> 8αρα γραμμη εχεις, μαξιμουμ κλειδωνεις. 
> 
> Κι εγω με 8αρα και 18-19 στη netone (που ηρθε cyta η γραμμη με φορητοτητα)
> πάλι 6 snr εχω. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 
> ειναι απλά καλές οι γραμμες μας. 
> 
> 15 μερες uptime εχω προς το παρον με 5,5 snr.



Εγώ εφόσον έχω 8άρα γιατί το speedtest μου βγάζει αυτό εδώ:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1665404048.png


μήπως δεν είναι γενικά αξιόπιστα τα speedtest?Εννοείτε ότι το έκανα το τεστ χώρις να κάνω τπτ άλλο

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Εγώ εφόσον έχω 8άρα γιατί το speedtest μου βγάζει αυτό εδώ:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1665404048.png
> 
> 
> μήπως δεν είναι γενικά αξιόπιστα τα speedtest?Εννοείτε ότι το έκανα το τεστ χώρις να κάνω τπτ άλλο


Φυσικά και δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις download κάποιο αρχείο από σοβαρή πηγή για να δεις τι κατεβάζει η γραμμή

----------


## prodromosfan

> Φυσικά και δεν είναι αξιόπιστα.


το αυτό  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Eπίσης αν θες να βλέπεις μια γενικοτερη συμπεριφορά της γραμμης σου 
με ping και κατεβασμα απο διαφορα site 
εχουν δημιουργησει δυο εργαλεία τα παιδια του φορουμ 
και θα τα βρεις εδώ. 

Multiping Tools, by Adslgr members

----------


## snze

> Καλησπέρα και από μενα,
> 
> ήμουν στον ΟΤΕ για πόσα χρόνια αλλά έφυγα λόγω όικονομικών και πήγα cyta.
> Στον ΟΤΕ ήμουν στα 2 Mbps, και στην Cyta πήγα στα 4..
> 
> Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω τα αποτελέσματα..
> Για ΟΤΕ..
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1531460373.png
> 
> ...


Σας παραθέτω και τα στοιχεία όπως τα πήρα σήμερα με tracert


C:\Windows\system32>tracert www.cyta.gr

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: dias1.cyta.gr [78.87.0.8]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    34 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.10.254]
  2    39 ms    69 ms    40 ms  46-127-5.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.127.5]
  3    41 ms    40 ms    39 ms  178-103-129.dynamic.cyta.gr [178.59.103.129]
  4    87 ms    42 ms    42 ms  78-2-227.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.227]
  5    42 ms    42 ms    40 ms  dias1.cyta.gr [78.87.0.8]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Τα ping είναι αρκετά ψηλά... :Thumb down: 
Τους τηλ στην cyta και τους λέω να με βάλουν σε fastpath?
Τόσο απλό ε?

----------


## deltadeltamike

Στέλνεις mail στο techsupport [at] hq [dot] cyta [dot] gr, γράφοντας το όνοματεπώνυμό σου, το τηλέφωνο και το ΑΦΜ και ότι επιθυμείς να μπείς σε fast path προφίλ. 

Α! Συν ότι είσαι ενήμερος και αποδέχεσαι τυχόν αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## snze

Υπάρχει ρε παιδιά κανεις με cyta για να μ πει αν πηγε απο interleave σε fastpath.?
Ή ειμαι ο μονος που θα το γυρίσει..
Μετά θα μπορέσω αν δεν παίξει σε  fast, να το γυρίσω σε interleave?

----------


## deltadeltamike

Έχω fastpach εδώ και 9 μήνες.
Κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ee4649

> Έχω fastpach εδώ και 9 μήνες.
> Κανένα πρόβλημα.


Ποια η διαφορά fastpath με Interleave?

----------


## prodromosfan

μικροτερα ping-> καλυτερο online gaming

----------


## kanonias

Στο fastpath δεν γίνεται διόρθωση σφαλμάτων με την μέθοδο του Interleave (error-correction coding) με αποτέλεσμα χαμηλότερο ping, αν όμως υπάρχουν πολλά σφάλματα στην γραμμή θα έχεις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## ee4649

> Εδώ και 2 ώρες είμαι συνδρομητής στην Cyta,έφυγα από Forthnet(24mbps,κλείδωνε το ρούτερ γύρω στα 18-19mbps) και έβαλα 8άρα στην Cyta(8192mbps κλειδώνει)
> 
> τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:
> 
> Data Rate:
>   	Upstream 	Downstream
> 	1021 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> ...


Εδω και 2 μέρες αλλάξανε τα στατιστικά μου και ξαφνικά το έχω αυτά εδώ:

Data Rate:
  	Upstream 	Downstream
	687 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)


Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
Noise Margin 	6.2 dB 	5.0 dB
Attenuation 	38.8 dB 	31.6 dB

δεν βλέπω κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά στο σερφάρισμα,αλλά οι αλλαγές είναι πολύ διαφορετικές,ειδικά το Attenuation,που πιστεύεται οφείλονται αυτές οι αλλαγές?

Να υποθέσω ότι ίσως είναι προσωρινό?

----------


## prodromosfan

να υποθεσεις οτι ειναι βλαβη ή αλλιως το σπιτι σου εβγαλε ποδια και μετακινειται

----------


## ee4649

χαχαχαχα άρα αναμένω να φτιαχτεί δηλ...

----------


## SkyNet

Μπορείς πάντα να τους καλέσεις και να δηλώσεις βλάβη δεν νομίζω κάποιος να στο φτιάξει έτσι απλά :-)

----------


## prodromosfan

> χαχαχαχα άρα αναμένω να φτιαχτεί δηλ...


δεν εχει στομα να μιλήσει η καημένη η γραμμή.
τους παίρνεις τηλε΄φωνο στην ΤΥ και δηλώνεις βλάβη.  :Wink:

----------


## ee4649

οκ παιδιά θα τους πάρω,αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής,δε βλέπω καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά,θα τους πάρω βέβαια...

----------


## prodromosfan

αμα ειχες πακετο μεχρι 24 θα εβλεπες διαφορα και στο downstream εκτος απο το upstream. 
Το βασικοτερο ομως ειναι οτι το attenuation της γραμμης εκτοξευτηκε και αυτο υποδηλώνει απο μόνο του βλάβη στη γραμμή.

----------


## mpampis23

> Εδω και 2 μέρες αλλάξανε τα στατιστικά μου και ξαφνικά το έχω αυτά εδώ:
> 
> Data Rate:
>   	Upstream 	Downstream
> 	687 (Kbps.) 	8189 (Kbps.)
> 
> 
> Operation Data 	Upstream 	Downstream
> Noise Margin 	6.2 dB 	5.0 dB
> ...




εχεις συμπεριφορα μονοπολου 	687 (Kbps.)  απο 1000 κατι.....

----------


## ee4649

> εχεις συμπεριφορα μονοπολου 	687 (Kbps.)  απο 1000 κατι.....


δεν καταλαβένω τι εννοείς φίλε μπάμπη...

----------


## rcs

Περιστέρι το δίκτυο σχεδόν νεκρό.Παρουσιάζεται και σε άλλους το πρόβλημα;

----------


## mpampis23

> δεν καταλαβένω τι εννοείς φίλε μπάμπη...



στην εισαγωγη στου  το ζευγος καλωδιων που συνδεετε το ενα δεν κανει επαφη... αυτο σημαινει μονοπολο ...  αυτο πεφτει χωρις λογο το upload..

παρε τηλεφωνο και δωσε  βλαβη να δικαιωθω,,,χαχα

----------


## ee4649

και αυτό φτιάχνεται από μέσα από την εταιρία ή πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός σπίτι μου?

----------


## mpampis23

τεχνικος σπιτι σου δωρεαν  βεβαιως και στο μικτονομει παλι !! δεν ειναι τπτ σοβαρο αλλα  καλο ειναι να γινει γιατι υπολειτουργει η γραμμη και μια μερα μπορει να μην εχεις και τπτ

----------


## ee4649

ναι αλλα πως το επαθε τωρα ξαφνικα αν ειναι αυτο που λες? 3 χρονια στην forthet,δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα και τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες στην Cyta επισης δεν ειχα προβλημα

----------


## mpampis23

μπορει να οξειδωθηκε..μπορει να  εκανε καμια καινουρια συνδεση κανεις απο την πολυκατοικια σου ( αν μενεις ) και να στο κλαδεψε λιγακι...... αλλα παρε τηλεφωνο ....... εμπιστεψου με ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## prodromosfan

η τηλεφωνια εδω και μερικη ωρα δεν λειτουργει 
dslam αγ αρτεμιου 

κανεις αλλος;;

Edit: [ επανηλθε μόλις  ]

----------


## mpampis23

> η τηλεφωνια εδω και μερικη ωρα δεν λειτουργει 
> dslam αγ αρτεμιου 
> 
> κανεις αλλος;;
> 
> Edit: [ επανηλθε μόλις  ]


μαζικο προβλημα τηλεφωνιας. πλεον ειναι οκ αποσο ξερω..ισως θελει και ενα ρεσταρτ

----------


## greatst

> στην εισαγωγη στου  το ζευγος καλωδιων που συνδεετε το ενα δεν κανει επαφη... αυτο σημαινει μονοπολο ...  αυτο πεφτει χωρις λογο το upload..
> 
> παρε τηλεφωνο και δωσε  βλαβη να δικαιωθω,,,χαχα




Off Topic


		Αν και η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει voip τηλεφωνία, ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει: σε εταιρεία με pots ("κλασική") τηλεφωνία, αυτή η συμπεριφορά μονοπολου δεν θα σήμαινε αυτόματα ότι το τηλέφωνο θα έπαυε να λειτουργεί;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει voip τηλεφωνία, ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει: σε εταιρεία με pots ("κλασική") τηλεφωνία, αυτή η συμπεριφορά μονοπολου δεν θα σήμαινε αυτόματα ότι το τηλέφωνο θα έπαυε να λειτουργεί;


Ναι αλλα οταν δινει voip δηλαδη μονο adsl το καλώδιο τοτε δεν μετρανε ταση οι τεχνικοι και αρα νομιζουν οτι δεν ανηκει σε συνδρομητη.

----------


## makisaudia3

Λοιπον μαγκες η cyta ειναι για κλαματα!!!!!!Ειμαι απο τους πρωτους τους συνδρομητες..Τον εναμισι  χρονο σε γενικεσς γραμμες ηταν καλα περα απο συχνες αποσυνδεσεις,περα του οτι ποτε ειχα τηλεφωνο ποτε δεν ειχα..Ποτε δεν ειχα internet ποτε κ τα δυο ομως σηκωναν κ κανα τηλ..Το 2011 ειχα ολη τη χρονια προβληματα..Εκανα μια κ δυο μερες περιμενωντας στην αναμονη για να το σηκωσουν..Περασαν στα 3 χρονια συνδομητης 5 τεχνικοι απ το χωρο μου.Κατεληξα κ καταντησα να ειμαι απο 8αρα ταχυτητα με 0.10/Mbps download!!!!!!!!!Οπως ειπα κ παραπανω για κλαματα!!!Δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα απολυτως γι'αυτο λενε κ πετανε το μπαλακι στον ΟΤΕ..Κ εσυ μενεις με το...στο χερι..Το καφαο του ΟΤΕ,τα νεα κεντρα-κουτια ονου που εφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ επωφελωντας τους πελατες του ΟΤΕ κ ριχνωντας την ταχητητα τη cyta  κ ιστοριες για αγριους...ΡΕ τι μ ενδιαφερουν ολα αυτα..Πληρωνω??Γιατι δεν μου παρεχετε τα του συμβολαιου!!!Εγω εχω να κανω με τη cyta κ με κανεναν ΟΤΕ!!!Αυτοι εχουν να κανουν με τον οτε κ απο οτι φαινεται τους εχει γραμμενους εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι ο ΟΤΕ..Αν δεν κινηθει αμεσα η cyta πολυ συντομα θα την παρει η κατω βολτα.Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα δεν το βλεπω..Συντομα θα αρχισουν σε πολλους απο εσας τετοια τραβαλα...Μακρια ρε μακρια διαγραφη με τη μια..

----------


## Picard

> Λοιπον μαγκες η cyta ειναι για κλαματα!!!!!!Ειμαι απο τους πρωτους τους συνδρομητες..Τον εναμισι  χρονο σε γενικεσς γραμμες ηταν καλα περα απο συχνες αποσυνδεσεις,περα του οτι ποτε ειχα τηλεφωνο ποτε δεν ειχα..Ποτε δεν ειχα internet ποτε κ τα δυο ομως σηκωναν κ κανα τηλ..Το 2011 ειχα ολη τη χρονια προβληματα..Εκανα μια κ δυο μερες περιμενωντας στην αναμονη για να το σηκωσουν..Περασαν στα 3 χρονια συνδομητης 5 τεχνικοι απ το χωρο μου.Κατεληξα κ καταντησα να ειμαι απο 8αρα ταχυτητα με 0.10/Mbps download!!!!!!!!!Οπως ειπα κ παραπανω για κλαματα!!!Δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα απολυτως γι'αυτο λενε κ πετανε το μπαλακι στον ΟΤΕ..Κ εσυ μενεις με το...στο χερι..Το καφαο του ΟΤΕ,τα νεα κεντρα-κουτια ονου που εφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ επωφελωντας τους πελατες του ΟΤΕ κ ριχνωντας την ταχητητα τη cyta  κ ιστοριες για αγριους...ΡΕ τι μ ενδιαφερουν ολα αυτα..Πληρωνω??Γιατι δεν μου παρεχετε τα του συμβολαιου!!!Εγω εχω να κανω με τη cyta κ με κανεναν ΟΤΕ!!!Αυτοι εχουν να κανουν με τον οτε κ απο οτι φαινεται τους εχει γραμμενους εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι ο ΟΤΕ..Αν δεν κινηθει αμεσα η cyta πολυ συντομα θα την παρει η κατω βολτα.Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα δεν το βλεπω..Συντομα θα αρχισουν σε πολλους απο εσας τετοια τραβαλα...Μακρια ρε μακρια διαγραφη με τη μια..


Στα 8Mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις με 800kb/s,με λιγα λογια δε συγχρονιζει η γραμμη σου απο τη cyta,υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα χωρητικοτητας σε ολες τις εταιριες εκτος του οτε,ανεπιτρεπτα πραγματα για εταιριες σταθερης,εαν καποιες δεν εχουν φραγκα(δεν αναφερομαι συγκεκριμενα μονο για τη cyta) για επενδυσεις να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι,λεφτα ο κοσμος δεν εχει για πεταμα....εγω οταν πηγα να κανω αιτηση στη cyta προσπαθησαν να με πεισουν να παρω τα 4Μbps επειδη εχουν συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη για να διαμοιραζεται καλυτερα το bandwidth,ο οτε απο τη μια τους σνομπαρει απο την αλλη οι εταιριες παραμενουν στασιμες,τα ιδια προβληματα εχει η hol ισως και η wind...συγκεκριμενα με ατομο που μιλησα που συνεργαζεται με καποιες εταιριες οταν τον ρωτησα ποια θεωρει καλυτερη εταιρια μετα τον οτε μου απαντησε μονολεκτικα ΚΑΜΙΑ...

----------


## pmbr

> Λοιπον μαγκες η cyta ειναι για κλαματα!!!!!!Ειμαι απο τους πρωτους τους συνδρομητες..Τον εναμισι  χρονο σε γενικεσς γραμμες ηταν καλα περα απο συχνες αποσυνδεσεις,περα του οτι ποτε ειχα τηλεφωνο ποτε δεν ειχα..Ποτε δεν ειχα internet ποτε κ τα δυο ομως σηκωναν κ κανα τηλ..Το 2011 ειχα ολη τη χρονια προβληματα..Εκανα μια κ δυο μερες περιμενωντας στην αναμονη για να το σηκωσουν..Περασαν στα 3 χρονια συνδομητης 5 τεχνικοι απ το χωρο μου.Κατεληξα κ καταντησα να ειμαι απο 8αρα ταχυτητα με 0.10/Mbps download!!!!!!!!!Οπως ειπα κ παραπανω για κλαματα!!!Δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα απολυτως γι'αυτο λενε κ πετανε το μπαλακι στον ΟΤΕ..Κ εσυ μενεις με το...στο χερι..Το καφαο του ΟΤΕ,τα νεα κεντρα-κουτια ονου που εφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ επωφελωντας τους πελατες του ΟΤΕ κ ριχνωντας την ταχητητα τη cyta  κ ιστοριες για αγριους...ΡΕ τι μ ενδιαφερουν ολα αυτα..Πληρωνω??Γιατι δεν μου παρεχετε τα του συμβολαιου!!!Εγω εχω να κανω με τη cyta κ με κανεναν ΟΤΕ!!!Αυτοι εχουν να κανουν με τον οτε κ απο οτι φαινεται τους εχει γραμμενους εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι ο ΟΤΕ..Αν δεν κινηθει αμεσα η cyta πολυ συντομα θα την παρει η κατω βολτα.Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα δεν το βλεπω..Συντομα θα αρχισουν σε πολλους απο εσας τετοια τραβαλα...Μακρια ρε μακρια διαγραφη με τη μια..


Πάντως, για να είσαι πελάτης της Cyta με τόσα προβλήματα όσα περιγράφεις και να μην την αλλάζεις τρία χρόνια τώρα, κάτι καλό θα έχει... :Thinking:

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Πάντως, για να είσαι πελάτης της Cyta με τόσα προβλήματα όσα περιγράφεις και να μην την αλλάζεις τρία χρόνια τώρα, κάτι καλό θα έχει...


 :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ep103855

όταν βλέπεις flame post απο χρήστη που έχει μόνο ενα μήνυμα...τότε κάτι τρέχει..

----------


## deltadeltamike

> όταν βλέπεις flame post απο χρήστη που έχει μόνο ενα μήνυμα...τότε κάτι τρέχει..


Γράφτηκα για να τα πω και έφυγα... χαχαχα

----------


## juno12

επειδή ακούω για πολύ συμφέροντα πακέτα και προσφορές από τη cyta π.χ. 25 € για 2play το μήνα, αλλά στο site τους δεν το βρίσκω κι έχει πακέτα του τύπου "Με ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μέχρι 512Kbps/256Kbps με€31,52 ανά μήνα"  :Thumb down:  , τί ακριβώς ισχύει;
με συμφέρει από wind με 40 €/μήνα για 2play να πάω σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο πακέτο cyta;

----------


## Picard

Σε τιμες απλα ειναι καλυτερη η cyta,πιο οικονομικη απο τις αλλες,χωρις ελαχιστη χρεωση κλησης,στο τιμολογιο ειναι η πιο δικαιη....

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> επειδή ακούω για πολύ συμφέροντα πακέτα και προσφορές από τη cyta π.χ. 25 € για 2play το μήνα, αλλά στο site τους δεν το βρίσκω κι έχει πακέτα του τύπου "Με ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μέχρι 512Kbps/256Kbps με€31,52 ανά μήνα"  , τί ακριβώς ισχύει;


Μήπως κοιτάς το site της Cyta Κύπρου?  :Thinking: 
Αν ναι μπες στην Cyta Hellas!

----------


## juno12

ουπς :Embarassed:   ναι όντως
απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το ίδιο πακέτο με 40€ που έχω στη wind, κοστίζει 38€ στη cyta.
οπότε τί είχαμε τί χάσαμε...

----------


## PANOS196

Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος απο τη wind ... γιατί να φύγεις... ψάξε ... πάντως η cyta φαίνεται οτι κάνει μεγάλο αλμα...και σε κάποιες  μεγάλες πόλεις θα πιάσει κορυφή σε συνδρομητές !!!

----------


## juno12

είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τη wind αλλά οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες για 40€ το μήνα.
έχει κάποιος το πακέτο 2play χωρίς λεπτά πρός κινητά, σταθερά και διεθνή, να μας 
πεί πόσο του έρχεται περίπου ο λογαριασμός με μια λογική χρήση σε κλήσεις;

----------


## vespasianos

Τζάμπα φίλε μου δεν δίνει κανείς!Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος εκεί που είσαι μην διακινδυνεύεις την ηρεμία σου για λίγα ευρώ. :Wink:

----------


## juno12

μίλησα για τζάμπα :Thinking: ;
σκεφτόμουν για το πακέτο με 23€/ το μήνα και αν συμφέρει σε σχέση με αυτά που έχω τώρα.

----------


## vespasianos

Εαν δεν σου χρειαζετε τόσο η τηλεφωνία θα βρεις,πιστεύω,πολύ φθηνότερες λύσεις.Πάντως εγώ με 24 ευρώ 360 λεπτά σταθερά και 8 Mbps internet καλύπτομαι και γλίτωσα και τα μισά λεφτά σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.Αλλά θέλω όμως και να σου επισημάνω ότι η αλαγη παροχου είναι δυστυχώς ζαριά και αν σου κάτσει...

----------


## kosmous

> έχει κάποιος το πακέτο 2play χωρίς λεπτά πρός κινητά, σταθερά και διεθνή, να μας 
> πεί πόσο του έρχεται περίπου ο λογαριασμός με μια λογική χρήση σε κλήσεις;



Με πάγιο στα 16 ευρώ με φπα (σκέτο πακέτο 2play)  και χρέωση για όλες τις κλήσεις το 2011 πλήρωσα 229 ευρώ . 
19 ευρώ το μήνα κατά μέσο όρο , να σημειωθεί πως οι περισσότεροι φίλοι είναι στην cyta όπου δεν χρεώνονται οι μονάδες μεταξύ συνδρομητών .

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> να σημειωθεί πως οι περισσότεροι φίλοι είναι στην cyta όπου δεν χρεώνονται οι μονάδες μεταξύ συνδρομητών .


Αυτό μόνο για όσους έχουν κλείσει 1 χρόνο στην cyta οπότε τους γίνετε δωρεάν η ενεργοποίηση του πακέτου " απεριόριστα cyta προς cyta" το οποίο αλλιώς έχει χρέωση 2 ευρώ το μήνα.

----------


## kosmous

Δεν το ξερα αυτό , ίσως επειδή πριν το τωρινό μου πακέτο ήμουν στο αρχικό , που με 26 περίπου ευρώ  έδινε απεριόριστα , συν 60' κινητά , συν δεύτερο νούμερο cyta (ποτέ δηλαδή δεν χρεώθηκα μονάδες) ώσπου έκανα το λάθος να πιστέψω μια υπάλληλο και άλλαξα πακέτο .

Για την ιστορία , μου είπε με 19 ευρώ θα έχω 200' σε σταθερά προς όλους και 20' λεπτά κινητά (αρκετά και τα δύο για μένα) χάνοντας το δεύτερο νούμερο-τα 40' επιπλέον σε κινητά -και τα απεριόριστα σε κάποιους διεθνείς προορισμούς (μη απαραίτητα όλα αυτά), σε ερώτησή μου "μετά από ένα χρόνο τι γίνετε ?" μου απάντησε πως σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο .  

Ευτυχώς στο κατάστημά μου δεν έκανα την ίδια κίνηση .

----------


## kadronarxis

Παιδιά, αν στείλεις τα δικαιολογητικά μέσω e-mail, σε τηλεφωνούν ότι τα πήρανε αμέσως ή περνούν κάποιες μέρες;

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nnn

Την επόμενη ημέρα σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο συνήθως.

----------


## kadronarxis

Παρακαλώ, κεράστε τον nnn ένα φοντάν!
Παικταρά, μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο!
Με το που απάντησες, χτύπησε το σταθερό!

άντε γερά!

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up:

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Για την ιστορία , μου είπε με 19 ευρώ θα έχω 200' σε σταθερά προς όλους και 20' λεπτά κινητά (αρκετά και τα δύο για μένα)


Και εδώ δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα, και εξηγούμε:
4mbit(16 euro) + 200' σταθερά (3 ευρώ) + 20' κινητά (3 ευρώ) = 22 ευρώ το μήνα. Και εφόσον έχεις κλείσει και 1 χρόνο έχεις το "απεριόριστα cyta προς cyta" δωρεάν.

----------


## PANOS196

το cyta προς cyta τι είναι ? μιλάς δωρεάν προς cyta?

----------


## kosmous

> Και εδώ δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα, και εξηγούμε:
> 4mbit(16 euro) + 200' σταθερά (3 ευρώ) + 20' κινητά (3 ευρώ) = 22 ευρώ το μήνα. Και εφόσον έχεις κλείσει και 1 χρόνο έχεις το "απεριόριστα cyta προς cyta" δωρεάν.


Το πακέτο πέρυσι ήταν 16 το πάγιο και αν διάλεγα κόποιο πρόγραμμα για κινητά μου έδινε δώρο τα σταθερά (τα οποία τελικά νομίζω ήταν απεριόριστα) , ήτοι 19 ευρώ .
Και μου πήραν αυτοί τηλέφωνο , έχω την εντύπωση πως ήταν κάποιο δέλεαρ για να φύγουν πολλοί από το αρχικό και όπως αποδείχθηκε καλύτερο πακέτο ever .

----------


## Picard

Στις 16 Μαρτιου δηλαδη σε δυο μηνες απο τωρα τελειωνει η δεσμευση με τον οτε,οποτε σκεφτηκα να παω πρωτα σε wind που εχει pots να δω τι παιζει και εαν δε μεινω ευχαριστημενος του χρονου παω σε cyta η οποια θα ειναι η τελευταια μου επιλογη,με τη forthnet δεν τα παω καλα εχει διαγραφτει απο το μυαλο μου γιατι ειχα παλια και μου καναν τη ζωη δυσκολη,ενω με τη hol που ειδα εδω μεσα οσοι πανε πιανουν τα μισα απο οτι επιαναν αρα χλωμο για hol απο μενα,μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να μου κατσει η Wind,θα γυρισω και το κινητο μου σε wind γιατι το 13800 ειναι δωρεαν απ'ολα τα καρτοκινητα της,ενα ατου εφοσον π.χ χτυπα ξυλο σου χαλασει το σταθερο και δεν εχεις μοναδες στο κινητο να μπορεσεις να τους καλεσεις,οσο για τη cyta εαν δεν ειχε το voip η εαν ειχε κι αλλες εναλλακτικες λυσεις εκτος απο το voip θα μιλαγαμε για την τελεια εταιρια,απ'οτι εχω παρατηρησει η cyta και η wind εχουν τους λιγοτερους πελατες οποτε αυτο ειναι θετικο για μενα γιατι γλυτωνουμε το φορτο....

----------


## ovasilis

Μπήκα σπίτι πρίν τις 11 το βράδυ(2012/01/17), αλλά η CYTA έλειπε. Μπορεί να κόλλησε Εξάρχεια σε κανά πορτοκαλί καλώδιο(fiber) στο υπόγειο...
Εγώ βέβαια είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά το 13811 μου είπε ότι είναι πανελλαδικό πρόβλημα.
Η ΟΝ πάντως εδώ κοντά(Συκιές-Π.Φανερωμένη) είναι on. Mπήκα με netbook>/BT/>s40.5th.fp1>/data.transfer.kapws/>paroxode3erw> και είδα φίλο που είναι σε ΟΝ, κανονικά.
Ας είναι καλά να μας ξανασυνδέσουν, μια χαρά τα πάμε τόσο καιρό, τα γυαλιά βάλανε σε πολλούς, και με την εξυπηρέτηση και την ευγένεια,... Μεσόγειος!
Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα τώρα, ή ότι γύρισα πρίν τις 11, τόσο ωραία νύχτα δροσερή;

----------


## nikotsal

Ρε παιδιά, διαβάζω τόσα για τη cyta και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Είμαι στον οτε isdn και δίνω 100€ το δίμηνο. Επειδή οικονομικά σφίξαμε αρκετά, "πρέπει" να πάω στη cyta. Αλλά βλέπω διάφορα θέματα κυρίως με youtube kai ping και συνεχώς το αναβάλλω. Το τηλέφωνο το χρησιμοποιούμε αρκετά, όπως και απλά online παιχνιδάκια (ο γιος 8 χρ.) Το θέμα είναι, πού θα κάτσει η ζαριά τελικά? Γιατί από τύχη τον τελευταίο καιρό... :Thumb down:

----------


## juno12

> 100€ το δίμηνο


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Picard

> Ρε παιδιά, διαβάζω τόσα για τη cyta και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Είμαι στον οτε isdn και δίνω 100€ το δίμηνο. Επειδή οικονομικά σφίξαμε αρκετά, "πρέπει" να πάω στη cyta. Αλλά βλέπω διάφορα θέματα κυρίως με youtube kai ping και συνεχώς το αναβάλλω. Το τηλέφωνο το χρησιμοποιούμε αρκετά, όπως και απλά online παιχνιδάκια (ο γιος 8 χρ.) Το θέμα είναι, πού θα κάτσει η ζαριά τελικά? Γιατί από τύχη τον τελευταίο καιρό...


και εγω τοσα δινω,δες και τη wind,παρε double play s 24αρα ιντερνετ μαζι με το πακετο 120 λεπτα προς σταθερα βγαινει γυρω στα 18ευρω το μηνα και ειναι pots η τηλεφωνια...

----------


## manual2100

> και εγω τοσα δινω,δες και τη wind,παρε double play s 24αρα ιντερνετ μαζι με το πακετο 120 λεπτα προς σταθερα βγαινει γυρω στα 18ευρω το μηνα και ειναι pots η τηλεφωνια...


18 άμα έχεις wind κινητό, αλλιώς νομίζω 22

----------


## nikotsal

H cyta δίνει απεριόριστα τηλ. και 8αρα στα 28€. Έτσι κι αλλιώς και στον οτε 8500 φτάνω. 
Θα ήθελα βέβαια να βάλω το δικό μου ρούτερ αλλά στη cyta δεν γίνεται, απ' ότι ξέρω.
Θα ψάξω και τη wind, αφού και το κινητό μου wind είναι.

----------


## Noone

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. :Smile: 
Είμαι νέος εδώ πέρα καλώς σας βρήκα, θέλω να ρωτήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου, με την CYTA τι παίζει ρε παιδιά, :Thinking: 
είμαι στο 2ο χρόνο που την χρησιμοποιώ και αντιμετωπίζω συνεχώς προβλήματα,
μια δεν έχω τηλέφωνο μια ξαφνικά στο ίντερνετ δεν φορτώνουν σελίδες,έχω σκάσει,
θα μου πεις γιατί δεν την αλλάζεις,ε! είναι και το οικονομικό στην μέση,δίνω 22 ευρώ κάθε μήνα για 8αρα σύνδεση συν 200' λεπτά σε σταθέρα τηλ.,επίσης κοίταξα τα σχόλια των προηγουμένων και δεν έβγαλα άκρη αξίζει ή όχι τελικά, να ενημερώσω πως από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ απέχω περίπου 1000 μέτρα,δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός με τους υπολογιστές δίνω κάποια στοιχεία δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν 
DSL Connection
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 8.191
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,97 / 6,23 τι άλλο χρειάζετε πείτε μου
ευχαριστώ

----------


## 3ftw

Σε εναν μηνα τελειωνει ο χρονος στον ΟΤΕ.
εχω απεριοριστα σταθερα και 2mbps στα 43Ε το μηνα.συμφωνα με το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ η μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορω να πιασω ειναι 10mbps.οποτε θελω το πακετο των 8 της cyta με 28Ε.επειδη εχει σφιξει λιγο το πορτοφολι και μετα απο μια αναζητηση εδω στην γειτονια ειδα αρκετα ρουτερ με cyta και μαλλον ειναι αξιοπιστη στην περιοχη.
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω.
-το τηλεφωνο ειναι voip..?δηλαδη το βισμα του τηλεφωνου το καρφωνω πανω στο ρουτερ και οχι στο splitter που εχω τωρα..?
-αν δεν εχω ιντερνετ(καποιο προβλημα με disconnects) δεν θα εχω και τηλεφωνο.?
-μπορω να βαλω δικο μου ρουτερ αν δεν με ικανοποιει της cyta..?
-η εμπειρια σας απο τεχνικη υποστηριξη..?

----------


## emeliss

> -το τηλεφωνο ειναι voip..?δηλαδη το βισμα του τηλεφωνου το καρφωνω πανω στο ρουτερ και οχι στο splitter που εχω τωρα..?
> -αν δεν εχω ιντερνετ(καποιο προβλημα με disconnects) δεν θα εχω και τηλεφωνο.?
> -μπορω να βαλω δικο μου ρουτερ αν δεν με ικανοποιει της cyta..?
> -η εμπειρια σας απο τεχνικη υποστηριξη..?


Ναι, βάζεις το τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ.
Ναι, αν δεν έχεις adsl δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο
Δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο χωρίς το δικό τους ρούτερ.

----------


## 3ftw

Διαβασα κυριολεκτικα ΟΛΕΣ τις σελιδες αυτου του θεματος και επεσε το ματι μου οτι το deafault noise margin ειναι 9db...με αυτο το db ειχα πολλα προβληματα και μαλλον μου το ανεβασανε..τωρα εχω down/up 21.3 / 23.0...γνωριζει κανεις γιατι ειναι τοσο...?δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα τωρα και online games παιζω μια χαρα και ολα..

----------


## antreas9

λοιπόν, εχω πια αρκετούς μήνες cyta,και πρέπει να πω, ότι συγχρονίζω και ονομαστικά και πραγματικά, 20% παραπάνω από ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, εχω αποσυνδέσεις αρκετά λιγότερες από ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, και μόνο κάποιες φορές έχω ΄θεμα με το youtube...
το μοναδικό αρκετά χειρότερο απο΄τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, ειναι το support τους...
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως, είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος!

ΥΓ: ολα αυτα, ισχύουν για μένα,τον αδερφό μου κ μια φίλη! στον κολλητό (επίσης cyta,σε αλλη περιοχη), εχει τρελλά θέματα (κλείνει το τηλ του συνέχεια, αποσυνδεσεις, κλπ), και το support τον ταλαιπωρει 4 μήνες τωρα...

----------


## Noone

ευχαριστώ βρε με κατατοπίσατε να είσαστε καλά όλοι
 :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

φιλε μου εχεις 8αρα γραμμη, 
πιανεις τα μεγιστα 
για να μη σου απαντησε καποιος σημαινει οτι εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα κανενα 
και ολα τα εχει η cyta.

Υπομονη λοιπον αλλιως αλλαξε παροχο.

----------


## Noone

*να  είσαι καλα Πρόδρομε*  :Wink: 

μάλλον θα την αλλάξω γιατί και τώρα που σου γράφω είμαι σε αναμονή στο τηλ. να τους τα ψάλω  :RTFM:

----------


## antreas9

(εντωμεταξύ,γράφω καλά λόγια 2 ημέρες πριν,και σήμερα το ιντερνετ ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ, ούτε καν σελίδα δεν ανοίγει)!

edit: σκεφτείτε μόνο, ότι ενώ συνήθως κατεβάζω με 1,1mb, τώρα πάει με 30kb!
και με κλειστό το torrent, δεν παίζει καμία σελίδα σε ταχύτητα καλύτερη της....pstn!

----------


## psavas

Είμαι 1,5 χρόνο στην Cyta και μπορώ να πω, αν εξαιρέσω κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις που και που, ότι σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ταχύτητα. Πιάνω συνήθως κατά μέσο όρο το 85% τη θεωρητικής και μερικές φορές και το 90%. Αν γίνει κάτι και με τα youtoube βιντεάκια που ώρες ώρες δεν μπορώ να δω ούτε και σε 240, θα ήταν ιδανικά.
Να πω ότι έχω την 8άρα και μένω Μαρτίου, Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## makisaudia3

> Πάντως, για να είσαι πελάτης της Cyta με τόσα προβλήματα όσα περιγράφεις και να μην την αλλάζεις τρία χρόνια τώρα, κάτι καλό θα έχει...


Εχω φυγει φιλε μου..Οντως ειχε πολυ καλες τιμες κ εκανε τη διαφορα..Γι'αυτο το λογο κ οι περισοτεροι ειναι συνδρομητες της..

........Auto merged post: makisaudia3 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στα 8Mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις με 800kb/s,με λιγα λογια δε συγχρονιζει η γραμμη σου απο τη cyta,υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα χωρητικοτητας σε ολες τις εταιριες εκτος του οτε,ανεπιτρεπτα πραγματα για εταιριες σταθερης,εαν καποιες δεν εχουν φραγκα(δεν αναφερομαι συγκεκριμενα μονο για τη cyta) για επενδυσεις να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι,λεφτα ο κοσμος δεν εχει για πεταμα....εγω οταν πηγα να κανω αιτηση στη cyta προσπαθησαν να με πεισουν να παρω τα 4Μbps επειδη εχουν συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη για να διαμοιραζεται καλυτερα το bandwidth,ο οτε απο τη μια τους σνομπαρει απο την αλλη οι εταιριες παραμενουν στασιμες,τα ιδια προβληματα εχει η hol ισως και η wind...συγκεκριμενα με ατομο που μιλησα που συνεργαζεται με καποιες εταιριες οταν τον ρωτησα ποια θεωρει καλυτερη εταιρια μετα τον οτε μου απαντησε μονολεκτικα ΚΑΜΙΑ...


Το γνωριζω φιλε μου οτι δεν συνχρονιζει καθολου..Σωστα στα ειπε αυτο το ατομο..ΚΑΜΙΑ

----------


## gabatia

καταθετω την αποψη μου φιλικα και χωρις κακια για την cyta. Ημουν συνδρομητης εδω και 3 χρονια στην αρχη ολα καλα κανα δυο φορες που εμεινα απο νετ και τηλεφωνο το εφτιαξαν και μου πιστωσαν το λογαριασμο ευγε!!!!!!!! τελευταιο χρονο απο τοτε που μπηκαν μεγαλες πολεις μεσα το μεγαλο λαθος!!!! για μενα γιατι δεν αναβαθμησαν τιποτα για να βγαλεις γραμμη στις βλαβες αναμονη 30 -40 λεπτα ελεος πια!!!!!!!! προβληματα πολλα αποσυνδεσεις μια χωρις τηλ μια χωρις νετ σημειωτεον στην ιδια γραμμη χωρις να αλλαξει τιποτα. ετσι τα πηρα στο κεφαλι που λενε και πηγα οτε συμπερασμα για μενα προσωπικα καλη η cyta αλλα οταν δινεις νεες συνδεσεις αβερτα αναβαθμιζεις κιολας και σε προσωπικο και σε μηχανηματα μεγα λαθος για μενα επισης  το voip χαθηκαν να δωσουν ξεχωριστη τηλεφωνια και νετ  μαζι???? να εξαρτασε σπο ενα router που δουλευει οποτε γουστασει σωστα  κατα τα αλλα οταν εβγαζες γραμμη ευγενεστατοι και προθυμοι και αναγνωριζουν τα λαθη τους. bye bye cyta!!!!

----------


## PANOS196

Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ και η CYTA είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστες εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας και ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις των συνδρομητών ...τελικά... απλά διαλέγεις και παίρνεις !!!

----------


## ee4649

Εγώ εδώ και 1 μήνα περίπου συνδρομητής,έχω να καταθέσω ότι ώρες ώρες είμαι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος(ακόμα και το youtube ώρες ώρες πετάει) και άλλες στιγμές τρελές αποσυνδέσεις και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής παίζουνε συνεχώς,αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως φταίει το pirelli,σκέφτομαι να τους ζητήσω να μου αλλαξουνε με thompson,αλλά κ πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το ρούτερ το πρόβλημα ή κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Stardust80

Σαν οικιακό χρήστη θα σε υποστηρίξει, αν δεν έχεις επαγγελματικό συμβόλαιο και αυτό ισχύει για κάθε πάροχο, απ' όσο γνωρίζω. Αν ήσουν από φορητότητα, περισσότερο πιθανό είναι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ κ όχι η Cyta

----------


## Digik

> Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ και η CYTA είναι οι πιο αξιόπιστες εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας και ιντερνετ στην Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις των συνδρομητών ...τελικά... απλά διαλέγεις και παίρνεις !!!


Αυτό το συμπέρασμα πως το έβγαλες; Παραπάνω οι μισοί λένε ότι δεν έχουν youtube και ότι περιμένουν στα τηλέφωνα. Φτηνή είναι η CYTA και απλά αξιοπρεπής πάροχος. Δε τη λες και τίγκα αξιόπιστη. Ότι ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους όταν ξεκίναγαν. Λίγοι συνδρομητές οπότε πιο "άδειο" δίκτυο. Τώρα που γεμίζει και από συνδρομητές και από data δυσκολεύεται αλλά με τις πλάτες της Κυπριακής μαμάς (και τα λεφτά των Κυπρίων αδελφών) θα σταθεί. Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλή, αλλά για την ώρα είναι απλά ΟΚ.

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Αυτό το συμπέρασμα πως το έβγαλες; Παραπάνω οι μισοί λένε ότι δεν έχουν youtube και ότι περιμένουν στα τηλέφωνα. Φτηνή είναι η CYTA και απλά αξιοπρεπής πάροχος. Δε τη λες και τίγκα αξιόπιστη. Ότι ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους όταν ξεκίναγαν. Λίγοι συνδρομητές οπότε πιο "άδειο" δίκτυο. Τώρα που γεμίζει και από συνδρομητές και από data δυσκολεύεται αλλά με τις πλάτες της Κυπριακής μαμάς (και τα λεφτά των Κυπρίων αδελφών) θα σταθεί. Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλή, αλλά για την ώρα είναι απλά ΟΚ.


Εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο οπότε έχεις και εν μέρει άδικο.
Με το download δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να έχει πρόβλημα.
Αν υπάρχει θέμα με το streaming αυτό ενδεχομένως να έχει να κάνει με τη δρομολόγηση ή το cache-ing του παρόχου. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση όμως με το "άδειο" ή το "γεμάτο" δίκτυο.

Κανένας πάροχος δεν έχει σταθερή χωρητικότητα εντός ή εκτός Ελλάδος.
Αυτά αλλάζουν συνήθως προς τα πάνω συχνά.

----------


## thomNikolaou

> Αυτό το συμπέρασμα πως το έβγαλες; Παραπάνω οι μισοί λένε ότι δεν έχουν youtube και ότι περιμένουν στα τηλέφωνα. Φτηνή είναι η CYTA και απλά αξιοπρεπής πάροχος. Δε τη λες και τίγκα αξιόπιστη. Ότι ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους όταν ξεκίναγαν. Λίγοι συνδρομητές οπότε πιο "άδειο" δίκτυο. Τώρα που γεμίζει και από συνδρομητές και από data δυσκολεύεται αλλά με τις πλάτες της Κυπριακής μαμάς (και τα λεφτά των Κυπρίων αδελφών) θα σταθεί. Πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλή, αλλά για την ώρα είναι απλά ΟΚ.


Με βάση την δική μου εμπειρία μόνο αξιόπιστη δεν την λες πολλά προβλήματα
με το δίκτυο και το support κάκιστο.

----------


## ee4649

Εγώ δεν την βλέπω σταθερή,μια το ίντερνετ πετάει κ μια πάει αρκετά αργά...δεν ξέρω μήπως οφείλεται στο ρούτερ όμως(pirelli)

----------


## nnn

> Με βάση την δική μου εμπειρία μόνο αξιόπιστη δεν την λες πολλά προβλήματα
> με το δίκτυο και το support κάκιστο.


Νόμιζα πως έχετε εμπειρία από Forthnet έχετε και γραμμές Cyta ?

----------


## a.libe

για την αξιοποιστια της τα σχολια αποικιλουν , οπως ποικιλουν σε ολους τους παροχους...μονο που η cyta ανηκει σε ημικρατικο οργανισμο και εχει καποιο λιπος περισσοτερο...εγω ενα διμηνο που την εχω σε γραφειο κ σπιτι δεν εχω ως τωρα κανενα προβλημα-μονο μια φορα ειχαν σβηστει στο router τα λαμπακια τηλ ,ιντερνετ και εκανα reboot και ολα οκ...παντως το router adb ειναι πολυ καλο....
καταληγοντας θα ελεγα ας σερνεται και καποιες φορες το ιντερνετ , σε ολους σερνεται..μονο που εδω ειμαστε πιο φθηνα...

----------


## Digik

> Αν υπάρχει θέμα με το streaming αυτό ενδεχομένως να έχει να κάνει με τη δρομολόγηση ή το cache-ing του παρόχου. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση όμως με το "άδειο" ή το "γεμάτο" δίκτυο.


Διαφωνώ σχετικά με το ότι δεν έχει σχέση το youtube με το άδειο ή γεμάτο δίκτυο. Απλά θυμήσου πόσο είχε βελτιωθεί το δίκτυο της Forthnet όταν έκανε caching το youtube. Αυτό που έκαναν πρακτικά είναι ότι ξεφόρτωσαν τις συνδέσεις προς το εξωτερικό από πάρα πάρα πολλά requests για video που όσο να ναι το bandwidth το τρώει πολύ. Δε ξέρω αν το κάνει η CYTA αυτό, αλλά θα την βελτίωνε τη κατάσταση.

----------


## deltadeltamike

Νομίζω ότι το κάνει ναι.

----------


## nnn

> Νομίζω ότι το κάνει ναι.


Νομίζω όχι, χρησιμοποιεί την cache της Seabone και εκεί κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό οφείλεται το θέμα με το πολύ κακό Youtube streaming.

----------


## prodromosfan

σημερα σερνεται υπερβολικα η νομιζω;

----------


## nnn

Σαν γραμμή όχι, σαν YT δεν ξέρω βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο  :Razz:

----------


## snze

> σημερα σερνεται υπερβολικα η νομιζω;



Σήμερα είναι πιο τραγικά από ποτέ..
Ας ξυπνήσουν κάποιοι στην cyta πριν είναι πολύ αργά κ την έχουμε κάνουμε όλοι...

----------


## deltadeltamike

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Τι να πω; Ειδικά στο youtube είναι και ελαφρώς καλύτερα από την έτσι κι αλλιώς καλή προηγούμενη βδομάδα.

----------


## Digik

Κουράγιο...μπόρα είναι θα περάσει  :Smile:

----------


## zerocast

Αν και η εμπειρια μου με την cyta ηταν πολυ μικρης διαρκειας μολις 10 ημερων ,
θα ηθελα να δωσω συγχαρητηρια στο C/S και στο τεχνικο τμημα για την αψογη εξυπηρετηση παροτι εφυγα και χωρις κανενα εμποδιο.
Εγω απλα την συστηνω σε οποιον δεν ασχολειται με online gaming.
Bravo!!

----------


## Squall

Μια superfast ερωτηση...

Η διαφορα του 2Play με το 1Play ειναι το παγιο του ΟΤΕ (στο 2ο)?

----------


## 3ftw

τηλεφωνια με δωρεαν λεπτα

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μια superfast ερωτηση...
> 
> Η διαφορα του 2Play με το 1Play ειναι το παγιο του ΟΤΕ (στο 2ο)?


ναι  :Wink:

----------


## 3ftw

για να μην σας κουραζω με νεο θεμα ποσταρω εδω.
σε καμια εβδομαδα θα εχω κανει αιτηση στην cyta για μεταφορα απο ΟΤΕ.εχω διαβασει καποια σχολια για τα ρουτερακια που δινει..
θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται ποιο να τους πω να μου δωσουν (αν γινεται βεβαια) για να μην εχω προβληματα με ισως καποιο "προβληματικο" μοντελο

----------


## Seitman

Δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές. Ή ζαντολάστιχο (pirelli) ή Thomson θα σου δώσουν. Για αρχή βάζεις αυτό που σου δίνουν και αν αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα, ζητάς αντικατάσταση.

----------


## 3ftw

να σαι καλα μαν..

----------


## ee4649

ρε παιδιά,έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς προβλήματα με το πιρελι?μήπως κολλάει?
εμένα μου κάνει το εξής,ενώ π.χ το ίντερνετ είναι μια χαρα,ώρες ώρες σέρνεται,κλείνω το ρούτερ το ξαναανοίγω και το ιντερνετ επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά του,να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση ρούτερ?τι λέτε?αυτό να φταίει?

----------


## prodromosfan

ισως να μπουκωνει αμα εχεις ανοιχτο κανα τορρεντ, ισως να το κανει και απο μονο του ετσι απλα.

Παρε την ΤΥ και πες τους το προβλημα να δεις και απο εκει τι θα σου προτεινουν

----------


## netvasilis

Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τη Cyta, 2 χρόνια συνδρομητής τώρα. Αναφέρω τα παραπονά μου. Το πρώτο είναι το κλασικό του youtube αλλά κάτι γινετε τελευταια... Τώρα θα αναφέρω την πιο πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου. Είχα καποια restart στο μόντεμ (Thomson tg782), σίγουρα 1-2 τη μέρα δε μιλάω για αποσυνδέσεις αλλά κλείσιμο και ξανανοιγμα του μόντεμ, επίσης και καποια κολλήματα με την τηλεφωνία, χανόταν ενώ είχα κανονικά internet . Εδω ξεκινάει η μικρή "περιπέτεια" μου. Σε συνομιλία με τεχνικο στο 13811 οταν του εξήγησα τι συμβαίνει  μου είπε οτι λογικά εχει πρόβλημα το μόντεμ και οτι θα "περναγε" στο συστημα την αντικατάσταση του μόντεμ ωστέ να το αλλάξω στο κατάστημα cytashop.  Παω στο κατάστημα με το μόντεμ για να μου το αλλάξουν και μου είπαν οτι δεν γίνετε, διοτι δεν βέπουν κάτι τέτοιο στο σύστημα . Μιλάω επιτόπου με το 13811 και μου λένε βλεπουν τη αναφορά του συναδέλφου τους αλλα  οτι πρέπει να ξανασυνδέσω το μόντεμ για να γίνει ελεγχος της γραμμής εξαρχής. Αυτά όλα την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, στη συνέχεια χρειαστικε να μιλήσω άλλες 2 φορές με την τεχνική υποστηριξη να απειλείσω με φορητότητα ωστε σήμερα να έρθει ο τεχνικός ο οποιος διαπιστωσε το πρόβλημα στο μόντεμ και μου το αντικατέστησε επι τόπου. Φυσικά ζητησα το pirelli γιατι το thomson είναι η δευτερη φορά που το αλλάζω. Κοινώς με ταλαιπώρησαν αρκετα... Τωρα οσων αφορά τη γραμμή είμαι σε 8ρα γραμμή και συνήθως κατεβάζω το μέγιστο.. ,στο streaming καποια κολλήματα ,σχετικά καλο browsing και αρκετά καλά pings επειδή είμαι σε  fastpath.

----------


## ee4649

> Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τη Cyta, 2 χρόνια συνδρομητής τώρα. Αναφέρω τα παραπονά μου. Το πρώτο είναι το κλασικό του youtube αλλά κάτι γινετε τελευταια... Τώρα θα αναφέρω την πιο πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου. Είχα καποια restart στο μόντεμ (Thomson tg782), σίγουρα 1-2 τη μέρα δε μιλάω για αποσυνδέσεις αλλά κλείσιμο και ξανανοιγμα του μόντεμ, επίσης και καποια κολλήματα με την τηλεφωνία, χανόταν ενώ είχα κανονικά internet . Εδω ξεκινάει η μικρή "περιπέτεια" μου. Σε συνομιλία με τεχνικο στο 13811 οταν του εξήγησα τι συμβαίνει  μου είπε οτι λογικά εχει πρόβλημα το μόντεμ και οτι θα "περναγε" στο συστημα την αντικατάσταση του μόντεμ ωστέ να το αλλάξω στο κατάστημα cytashop.  Παω στο κατάστημα με το μόντεμ για να μου το αλλάξουν και μου είπαν οτι δεν γίνετε, διοτι δεν βέπουν κάτι τέτοιο στο σύστημα . Μιλάω επιτόπου με το 13811 και μου λένε βλεπουν τη αναφορά του συναδέλφου τους αλλα  οτι πρέπει να ξανασυνδέσω το μόντεμ για να γίνει ελεγχος της γραμμής εξαρχής. Αυτά όλα την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, στη συνέχεια χρειαστικε να μιλήσω άλλες 2 φορές με την τεχνική υποστηριξη να απειλείσω με φορητότητα ωστε σήμερα να έρθει ο τεχνικός ο οποιος διαπιστωσε το πρόβλημα στο μόντεμ και μου το αντικατέστησε επι τόπου. Φυσικά ζητησα το pirelli γιατι το thomson είναι η δευτερη φορά που το αλλάζω. Κοινώς με ταλαιπώρησαν αρκετα... Τωρα οσων αφορά τη γραμμή είμαι σε 8ρα γραμμή και συνήθως κατεβάζω το μέγιστο.. ,στο streaming καποια κολλήματα ,σχετικά καλο browsing και αρκετά καλά pings επειδή είμαι σε  fastpath.


Είχες προβλήματα με το thompson?

----------


## netvasilis

> Είχες προβλήματα με το thompson?


To thomson εκανε μόνο του restart. Σίγουρα 1-2 τη μέρα.( έκλεινε το μόντεμ τελειως και ξανάνοιγε). Επίσης έχανε και την τηλεφωνία. Εσβηνε το λαμπάκι phone και το τηλέφωνο δε λειτουργούσε ενώ το internet ηταν κομπλέ. (Σε συχνότητα 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα).

----------


## nickaros

> To thomson εκανε μόνο του restart. Σίγουρα 1-2 τη μέρα.( έκλεινε το μόντεμ τελειως και ξανάνοιγε). Επίσης έχανε και την τηλεφωνία. Εσβηνε το λαμπάκι phone και το τηλέφωνο δε λειτουργούσε ενώ το internet ηταν κομπλέ. (Σε συχνότητα 2-3 φορές τη βδομάδα).


εμενα το αντιθετο ειχα προβληματα με το πιρελι και μου εκανε συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεισ μου μπουκωνε η γραμμη και ηθελε ρεσταρτ, ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να θελω να το πεταξω στο πατωμα και να αρχισω να το παταω μετα απο αλλαγη μου δωσανε ενα πιρελι ασπρο που ηταν οκ σε σερφαρισμα αλλα στην τηλεφωνια ακοθγοτα λες και καλουσα σε πιεστιεν γραμμη χωρισ φιλτρο ειχε ενα βοθητο που σουτωγε ταυτια και μετα απο απειλη φορητοτητας μου δωσανε το τομσον και εχω βρει την υγεια μου.... φαινεται ειναι να μην πεσεισ στο ελλατωματικο κομματι η το καθε μοντεμ ανταποκρεινεται καλυτερα σε διαφορετικα ειδη γραμμων.

----------


## Spyros_Spy

> σήμερα να έρθει ο τεχνικός ο οποιος διαπιστωσε το πρόβλημα στο μόντεμ και μου το αντικατέστησε επι τόπου.


Είχα αυτήν την απορία. Αν υπάρχουν τεχνικοί ή μόνο τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη, διότι κάτι τέτοιο είχα ακούσει για την περιοχή της Λάρισας τουλάχιστον, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## netvasilis

> Είχα αυτήν την απορία. Αν υπάρχουν τεχνικοί ή μόνο τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη, διότι κάτι τέτοιο είχα ακούσει για την περιοχή της Λάρισας τουλάχιστον, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


Οχι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον στα Χανιά έχει  :Razz: . Μη τα ισοπεδόνουμε και όλα. Μάλιστα ήταν εξηπηρετικότατος και φάνηκε  γνώστης του αντικειμένου...

----------


## deltadeltamike

Δεν υπάρχει πάροχος που να μην έχει τεχνικούς πεδίου. Ακόμα και δικοί της να μην είναι τους "νοικιάζει" από συνεργαζόμενες εταιρίες.

Πρακτική που γίνεται επίσης και σε πολλα call center (όσον αφορά και τη τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη).

Από όσο ξέρω η cyta έχει ιδιοκτητο call center και τεχνικούς πεδίου.

----------


## JohnPro

Παιδια τι δικαιολογητικα ζηταει η cyta? Εγω οταν ηθελα να κανω καινουρια συνδεση, μου ζητουσε καμια 5αρια δικαιολογητικα! Ελεος! Και γιαυτο μου ξινισε λιγο η cyta... Γιατι αν ζηταει λιγοτερα, λεω να παρω το πακετο με τα 35mbps... Εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια...

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Παιδια τι δικαιολογητικα ζηταει η cyta? Εγω οταν ηθελα να κανω καινουρια συνδεση, μου ζητουσε καμια 5αρια δικαιολογητικα! Ελεος! Και γιαυτο μου ξινισε λιγο η cyta... Γιατι αν ζηταει λιγοτερα, λεω να παρω το πακετο με τα 35mbps... Εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια...


Φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας και φωτοτυπία του τελευταίου λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ ή άλλου παρόχου.

----------


## Picard

Δεν πιστευω να μεινει αιωνια στο voip η cyta διοτι χανει καποιους πελατες.

η hol ειχε voip και το γυρισε σε pots,γιατι αραγε??? :Thinking:

----------


## manual2100

> Δεν πιστευω να μεινει αιωνια στο voip η cyta διοτι χανει καποιους πελατες.
> 
> η hol ειχε voip και το γυρισε σε pots,γιατι αραγε???


μπορεί να γίνει και το αντίθετο όμως

----------


## deltadeltamike

> μπορεί να γίνει και το αντίθετο όμως


Σωστά... Στο εξωτερικό (ήμουν στη Γαλλία) πριν λίγους μήνες, έχουν όλοι voip.

----------


## PANOS196

οτι και να πώ ... καλύτερη μετά τον οτε είναι η cyta ... τα μικροπροβλήματα λύνονται ... αξίζει τον κόπο αν δεν θέλεις για πάροχο τον οτε να πας στη cyta ....

----------


## jason22

καλησπερα, απο το καλοκαιρι σκεφτομαι να αφησω τον ΟΤΕ και να περασω σε Cyta.
αν δεν υπηρχε οικονομικη διαφορα δεν θα το εκανα.

αξιζει μια τετοια κινηση ή θα εχω προβληματα?

οι γραμμες τους ειναι σταθερες και γρηγορες για συνεχες κατεβασμα με μηδαμινες αποσυνδεσεις?
η ποιοτητα των τηλεφωνικων κλησεων πως παει? κατι ειχα ακουσει για voip, ισχυει?

----------


## Picard

> καλησπερα, απο το καλοκαιρι σκεφτομαι να αφησω τον ΟΤΕ και να περασω σε Cyta.
> αν δεν υπηρχε οικονομικη διαφορα δεν θα το εκανα.
> 
> αξιζει μια τετοια κινηση ή θα εχω προβληματα?
> 
> οι γραμμες τους ειναι σταθερες και γρηγορες για συνεχες κατεβασμα με μηδαμινες αποσυνδεσεις?
> η ποιοτητα των τηλεφωνικων κλησεων πως παει? κατι ειχα ακουσει για voip, ισχυει?


Το ιδιο σκεφτομαι κι εγω,εχει το πιο δικαιο τιμολογιο στις κλησεις χωρις ελαχιστη χρεωση κλησης ακομη και στα πακετα ομιλιας της,αρνητικο το οτι εχει voip εκτος κι αν εχεις μικρο σπιτι και μονο μια πριζα,απο θεμα αξιοπιστιας ειναι ρισκο,καποιοι πιανουν αυτο που πρεπει και κατεβαζουν στην αναλογη ταχυτητα,ορισμενους τους εχει κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη,γνωμη μου πηγαινε στην πιο μικρη ταχυτητα 4Mbps κι ανεβαινεις σταδιακα αφου βλεπεις οτι η γραμμη σου ειναι σταθερη,μην πας αποτομα στα 24Mbps κι εχεις προβληματα συγχρονισμου και πιανεις ταχυτητες που θα επιανες στο 1Mbps γιατι εχει συμβει κι αυτο,αφου σου δινεται αυτη η δυνατοτητα καθε 2-3 μηνες μπορεις να το εκμεταλευτεις δινοντας λιγοτερα λεφτα στην αρχη εφοσον ρισκαρεις..

----------


## manual2100

> ,αρνητικο το οτι εχει voip εκτος κι αν εχεις μικρο σπιτι και μονο μια πριζα,


αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου μπορείς να κάνεις επιστροφή σήματος (βλέπε οδηγίες εδώ) ή αν δεν ξέρεις ζητάς και στο κάνουν αυτοί (με χρέωση)

----------


## jason22

πριν κανω το ποστ διαβασα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα για επιστροφη σηματος.
οκ αυτο γινεται, ειναι ευκολο.
το θεμα ειναι να μην υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις κατα την διαρκεια μιας κλησης, χαμηλη ποιοτητα και αλλα διαφορα...
και μιας και μιλαμε για voip, τα ασυρματα τηλεφωνα της siemens και τις panasonic μπορουν να δεχτουν και να κανουν τετοιες κλησεις ή θα εχουν προβλημα?
γιατι απ' οσο θυμαμαι αλλες ειναι οι voip τηλεφωνικες συσκευες και αλλες οι κανονικες που εχουν οι περισσοτεροι στο σπιτι τους.

----------


## manual2100

μερικά panasonic και κυρίως ασύρματα panasonic έχουν πρόβλημα με τη cyta (όχι όλα)
Εγώ έχω ένα παλιό ενσύρματο panasonic και το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι μειώθηκε η ένταση κουδουνίσματός του..(προφανώς λόγω του ότι η θύρα voip δίνει λιγότερο ρεύμα από ότι ο οτε παλιά) Στην ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Picard

θα φερω ηλεκτρολογο να μου αλλαξει την κεντρικη πριζα και θα παρω σταθερο ασυρματο τηλ με δυο βασεις,μονο ετσι λυνεται το προβλημα με τις πολλαπλες πριζες,το ρουτερ θα ειναι κανονικα στο δωματιο,η μια βαση πομποδεκτης-φορτιστης πανω στο ρουτερ και η δευτερη βαση-φορτιστης στο σαλονι,αυτη ειναι η λυση.

----------


## jason22

μολις πριν λιγο καλεσα το 13877 και πηρα δυο προσφορες.

1. 8mbps internet, απεριοριστα σταθερα+υπεραστικα, 40' κινητα + 40' διεθνη. χωρις τελος συνδεσης 30€ λογω τριτεκνιας και -14.50€ στο πρωτο παγιο.  συνολο κανονικου [οχι πρωτου] παγιου *33.50€* 
2. 24mbps internet, απεριοριστα αστικα+υπεραστικα+διεθνη, 60' κινητα.  χωρις τελος συνδεσης 30€ λογω τριτεκνιας και -14.50€ στο πρωτο παγιο.  συνολο κανονικου [οχι πρωτου] παγιου *38€*

πως σας φαινονται?

----------


## Picard

> θα φερω ηλεκτρολογο να μου αλλαξει την κεντρικη πριζα και θα παρω σταθερο ασυρματο τηλ με δυο βασεις,μονο ετσι λυνεται το προβλημα με τις πολλαπλες πριζες,το ρουτερ θα ειναι κανονικα στο δωματιο,η μια βαση πομποδεκτης-φορτιστης πανω στο ρουτερ και η δευτερη βαση-φορτιστης στο σαλονι,αυτη ειναι η λυση.


Επειδη επικοινωνησα με τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να αλλαξει η κεντρικη,σε οποιαδηποτε πριζα μπορω να βαλω το ρουτερ αλλα θα ειναι ανενεργες οι υπολοιπες πριζες,το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι συσκευη ασυρματη διπλης βασης..

----------


## jason22

picard συγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι. 
για ποιο λογο χρειαζεσαι διπλη βαση στο ασυρματο?
με μια βαση ασυρματου τηλεφωνου συνδεδεμενη στο router της cyta εχεις καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## manual2100

καλείς σε διεθνή? Αν όχι μπορείς να βάλεις στην περίπτωση:
1. 8mbps(19) + απ.σταθ.(9) + 80' κινητ.(9) - 50%σταθ(4,5) = 32,5 το μήνα

----------


## jason22

ναι καμια φορα καλω σε διεθνη αλλα θα σκεφτω την επιλογη σου manual2100.
ευχαριστω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Picard

> picard συγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι. 
> για ποιο λογο χρειαζεσαι διπλη βαση στο ασυρματο?
> με μια βαση ασυρματου τηλεφωνου συνδεδεμενη στο router της cyta εχεις καποιο προβλημα?


Αυτο θα εξυπηρετησει εμενα,εξηγησα πιο πανω,βαζω το ρουτερ στο δωματιο του υπολογιστη,η μια βαση-πομποδεκτης συνδεδεμενη πανω στο ρουτερ και η δευτερη(που ειναι μονο για φορτιση) στο σαλονι,ετσι δεν χρειαζεται να φερω τεχνικο για μετατροπη,ουτως συ αλλος δεν εχω σκοπο να συνδεσω περισσοτερες τηλ συσκευες στο σπιτι.

----------


## jason22

οκ, καταλαβα picard.
παντως καλη η cyta αλλα ειδα κατι που με εκνευρισε.
διαβασα λοιπον οτι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις δικο σου ρουτερ.
ετσι λοιπον το linksys με hdd lan support θα μπει στο κουτι του αν τελικα υπογραψω συμβολαιο με cyta.
εκτος κ αν υπαρχει τροπος να δουλεψει...

----------


## Picard

> οκ, καταλαβα picard.
> παντως καλη η cyta αλλα ειδα κατι που με εκνευρισε.
> διαβασα λοιπον οτι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις δικο σου ρουτερ.
> ετσι λοιπον το linksys με hdd lan support θα μπει στο κουτι του αν τελικα υπογραψω συμβολαιο με cyta.
> εκτος κ αν υπαρχει τροπος να δουλεψει...


Εγω εκανα αιτηση με παυση μεχρι τις 16 Μαρτιου επειδη εχω δεσμευση με τον οτε,μολις φτασει αυτη η ημερομηνια περιμενω αλλες 10 εργασιμες για να ενεργοποιηθω,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα,ελπιζω ο συγχρονισμος στη γραμμη μου να ειναι ο αναμενομενος,ελπιζω τα χρηματα που  θα δωσω να πιασουν τοπο,τελικα αποφασισα για cyta παρολο το voip διοτι η wind στις χρεωσεις και στα πακετα ομιλιας εχει  ελαχιστο χρονο χρεωσης ενα λεπτο συνεχομενο,δηλαδη εαν μιλησεις 3 λεπτα και ενα δευτερολεπτο πληρωνεις για 4 λεπτα ,ενω στη cyta χρεωνεσαι ανα δευτερολεπτο απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο,ειναι πιο δικαιη.

Ο εξοπλισμος τους ειναι κλειδωμενος,εξοπλισμος πελατη δε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει,για να ρωτησω,καλυτερα να μου στειλουν thompson η το pirelli??? επισης πιο απο τα δυο εχει καλυτερο wi-fi?????

----------


## aglaisma

> Ο εξοπλισμος τους ειναι κλειδωμενος,εξοπλισμος πελατη δε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει,για να ρωτησω,καλυτερα να μου στειλουν thompson η το pirelli??? επισης πιο απο τα δυο εχει καλυτερο wi-fi?????


Και τα 2 ψιλομουφα ειναι στο σημα τους. 6 μετρα αποσταση το ενα και 8 το αλλο και πιανουν μετρια (2-3 γραμμες)

----------


## jason22

αν θες καλυτερη αποδοση μπορεις να βαλεις powerline ανταπτορες και cat6 καλωδιο.

----------


## nickaros

> Εγω εκανα αιτηση με παυση μεχρι τις 16 Μαρτιου επειδη εχω δεσμευση με τον οτε,μολις φτασει αυτη η ημερομηνια περιμενω αλλες 10 εργασιμες για να ενεργοποιηθω,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα,ελπιζω ο συγχρονισμος στη γραμμη μου να ειναι ο αναμενομενος,ελπιζω τα χρηματα που  θα δωσω να πιασουν τοπο,τελικα αποφασισα για cyta παρολο το voip διοτι η wind στις χρεωσεις και στα πακετα ομιλιας εχει  ελαχιστο χρονο χρεωσης ενα λεπτο συνεχομενο,δηλαδη εαν μιλησεις 3 λεπτα και ενα δευτερολεπτο πληρωνεις για 4 λεπτα ,ενω στη cyta χρεωνεσαι ανα δευτερολεπτο απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο,ειναι πιο δικαιη.
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμος τους ειναι κλειδωμενος,εξοπλισμος πελατη δε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει,για να ρωτησω,καλυτερα να μου στειλουν thompson η το pirelli??? επισης πιο απο τα δυο εχει καλυτερο wi-fi?????


Το Thomson εχει λιγο καλυτερο σημα και τα δυο εχουν πολυ καλη ποιοτητα κλησης το καλο του πιρελι ειναι οτι σου  εμφανιζει τισ εισερχομενες και εξερχομενες κλησεις ενω το τομσον τις 10 τελευταιες.

----------


## vespasianos

Και εγώ από 24αρι connx πέρασα στην cyta,τίμια επιλογή,πριν πλήρωνα για 24 και είχα στην καλύτερη 11,τώρα πληρώνω για 8 και τα έχω.το μεγάλο ατού λοιπόν είναι ότι σου δίνει πολλές επιλογές ταχύτητας και χρόνου ομιλίας ώστε "χτίζεις" πακέτο ακριβώς στα μέτρα σου.Από εκεί και πέρα ένα θέμα με το youtube θα το έχεις,καμιά φορά θα μπλοκάρει το τηλέφωνο και θα θέλει επανεκκίνηση το ρουτερ και τέτοια ψιλά.Αυτά βέβαια από προσωπική εμπειρία σε εσένα μπορεί και να μην συμβούν.

----------


## jason22

προσωπικα με πειθει η cyta. 
το μονο που με προβληματιζει, οπως εχω γραψει, ειναι η χρηση αποκλειστικα εξοπλισμου του provider.
θα επικοινωνησω ξανα αυριο μαζι τους να μαθω περισσοτερα πανω σε αυτο, αν και εχω αρχισει να συμβιβαζομαι λιγο με την ιδεα.
παντως ειναι κριμα να υπαρχει router με lan hdd support και να μην μπορει καποιος να το χρησιμοποιησει.
οπως και να εχει σκεφτομαι να επιλεξω 8/1024 mbps ή vdsl 51200/10240 mbps.
η διαφορα τους δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη.
ισως αρχισω με 8αρα και μετα περασω σε vdsl, θα δειξει...

edit: μετα την παρουσιαση του παρακατω συνδεσμου λυθηκαν πολλες αποριες μου.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=586801
διαβαστε την, αξιζει. πολλα μπραβο στον συντακτη.

----------


## Picard

Εγω με τον οτε εχω 24 και πιανω 15Mbps κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1,5mb/s στη cyta ξεκιναω με 4Mbps επειδη θελω να δω εαν συγχρονιζει σωστα το δικτυο,οποτε θα πρεπει να πιανω max 400kb/s,εαν δω οτι ολα ειναι οκ θα τους παρω τηλ να το ανεβασουν στα 8Mbps,ετσι σταδιακα θα ανεβαινω..

----------


## JohnPro

> Εγω με τον οτε εχω 24 και πιανω 15Mbps κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1,5mb/s στη cyta ξεκιναω με 4Mbps επειδη θελω να δω εαν συγχρονιζει σωστα το δικτυο,οποτε θα πρεπει να πιανω max 400kb/s,εαν δω οτι ολα ειναι οκ θα τους παρω τηλ να το ανεβασουν στα 8Mbps,ετσι σταδιακα θα ανεβαινω..


Δεν χρεωνεσαι?

----------


## manual2100

Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Στο site τους λέει ότι άμα πας πχ από 8 σε 35ή50 δεν χρεώνεσαι...Δεν λέει για 4 σε π.χ. 24.

----------


## jason22

νομιζω καπου στα ψιλα γραμματα στο cyta.gr διαβασα οτι υπαρχει χρεωση 2€.
μπορει και να κανω λαθος, ηταν κ περασμενη η ωρα.

edit: το βρηκα αλλα αφορα επιλογες χρονου ομιλιας.




> Η προσθήκη, τροποποίηση ή κατάργηση ενός ή περισσοτέρων επιλογών χρόνου ομιλίας, είναι δυνατή μια φορά κάθε τρίμηνο με χρέωση 2€ για μια ή περισσότερες αλλαγές. Η αλλαγή των επιλογών χρόνου ομιλίας τίθεται σε ισχύ με την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού. Η έκδοση λογαριασμού πραγματοποιείται κάθε 1η του μήνα.

----------


## Picard

Χρεωνεσαι για αλλαγες στην τηλεφωνια,για αλλαγες στο ιντερνετ δε χρεωνεσαι,μπορει δηλαδη να το μετανιωσεις κι απο τη πρωτη μερα να ζητησεις αναβαθμιση sto internet,στην τηλεφωνια χρεωνεσαι 2€ μια φορα και οι αλλαγες πραγματοποιουνται ανα τριμηνο,π.χ εγω ζητησα μονο 4Mbps κι αναλογα με την κινηση που κανουμε στην τηλεφωνια να προβω αργοτερα σε αγορα πακετου,εαν ομως μιλαμε το πολυ μια ωρα στο σταθερο το μηνα δεν υπαρχει λογος να προβω σε αλλαγες,στο ιντερνετ ξεκιναω απο χαμηλα,εξηγησα πιο πανω το γιατι.

Ειναι δικαιη εταιρια ελπιζω να μεινει ετσι,εαν επενδυσει στο δικτυο βλεπω στο μελλον να παιρνει το δευτερο μεριδιο της αγορας μετα τον οτε,στο voip λιγο μου τα χαλουσε αλλα βρηκα τη λυση.

----------


## jason22

προσωπικα το θεωρω δυσκολο να βρεθει τοσο ψηλα στην 2η θεση. οχι ομως και ακατορθωτο.
πως οταν η Forthnet διαθετει ενα απο τα καλυτερα triple play...
Mπορει φυσικα να βρισκεται μπροστα διαθετοντας στο ευρυ κοινο VDSL υπηρεσιες.
ομως αυτο ειναι πλασματικο μιας και συντομα [ελπιζω] θα προσφερουν και αλλοι παροχοι παρομοιες υπηρεσιες. 
και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο triple play και το vdsl αλλα και στην "δικαιοσυνη" που παρατηρεις στην cyta.

----------


## Picard

> προσωπικα το θεωρω δυσκολο να βρεθει τοσο ψηλα στην 2η θεση. οχι ομως και ακατορθωτο.
> πως οταν η Forthnet διαθετει ενα απο τα καλυτερα triple play...
> Mπορει φυσικα να βρισκεται μπροστα διαθετοντας στο ευρυ κοινο VDSL υπηρεσιες.
> ομως αυτο ειναι πλασματικο μιας και συντομα [ελπιζω] θα προσφερουν και αλλοι παροχοι παρομοιες υπηρεσιες. 
> και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο triple play και το vdsl αλλα και στην "δικαιοσυνη" που παρατηρεις στην cyta.


ο καλυτερος συνδυασμος κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι cyta στη σταθερη και vodafone στη καρτοκινητη,εγω αυτα εχω,απο κει και περα η forthnet δεν εχει να δωσει τιποτα περισσοτερο,εχω περασει απο κει,εχω κακιστη εμπειρια και δεν την εχω πλεον υποψη μου,η nova δεν αφορα κυριως οικιακους πελατες αλλα μονο καποιους που εχουν καφενεδακια και πανε παρεες για να δουν ποδοσφαιρικους αγωνες,λιγο δυσκολο ο μεσος Ελληνας να πληρωνει nova σε περιοδο κρισης.

----------


## jason22

Picard, σιγουρα ειναι δυσκολο να πληρωνεις συνδρομητικη δορυφορικη τηλεοραση στις μερες μας, 
ομως αυτο δεν την καθιστα αδιαφορη για τον μεσο Ελληνα και ισχυει τοσο για τις υπηρεσιες του ΟΤΕ οσο και της Νοva. 
Πολλοι πλεον χρησιμοποιουν δορυφορικη τηλεοραση και αντεχουν να πληρωνουν.
Eπιπλεον χωρις να θελω να κανω διαφημιση, οταν ημουν συνδρομητης Forthnet ειχα πολυ θετικες εντυπωσεις για τις υπηρεσιες της.

----------


## nickaros

> Picard, σιγουρα ειναι δυσκολο να πληρωνεις συνδρομητικη δορυφορικη τηλεοραση στις μερες μας, 
> ομως αυτο δεν την καθιστα αδιαφορη για τον μεσο Ελληνα και ισχυει τοσο για τις υπηρεσιες του ΟΤΕ οσο και της Νοva. 
> Πολλοι πλεον χρησιμοποιουν δορυφορικη τηλεοραση και αντεχουν να πληρωνουν.
> Eπιπλεον χωρις να θελω να κανω διαφημιση, οταν ημουν συνδρομητης Forthnet ειχα πολυ θετικες εντυπωσεις για τις υπηρεσιες της.


Τοτε γιατι εφυγες αν επιτρεπεται? οτε εχεις τωρα?

----------


## jason22

εφυγα απο την forthnet επειδη χρησιμοποιω dreambox δορυφορικο δεκτη για cardsharing κλπ.
τωρα ειμαι στον οτε και συντομα σκεφτομαι να βαλω cyta.

----------


## PANOS196

πληρώνω 25 ευρώ το μήνα...ο πρώτος λογαριασμός για περίοδο μιας βδομάδας μου ήλθε 62.26 ευρώ....???????? γιατί ?

----------


## Seitman

Προφανώς περιέχει την περίοδο χρήσης της μιας εβδομάδας, το επόμενο πάγιο και το τέλος ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## jason22

υποψιν το τελος ενεργοποιησης αφαιρειται για τριτεκνους/πολυτεκνους και το πρωτο [μονο] παγιο εχει καποια εκπτωση. 
απλα χρειαζεται ενα πιστοποιητικο οικογενειακης καταστασης μου ειπαν.

----------


## vespasianos

Από ότι ξέρω εγώ το πρώτο πάγιο είναι και αυτό δωρεάν σε τριτεκνους/πολύτεκνους.

----------


## prodromosfan

πρωτο παγιο δωρο και δωρεαν τελη ενεργοποιησης σε υπαρχουσα γραμμη

----------


## jason22

ναι μαλλον ετσι ειναι. ξαναπηρα τηλ 13877 και η τηλεφωνητρια ειπε δωρεαν πρωτο παγιο internet και τελη ενεργοποιησης. 
περιεργο ομως. τις προαλλες μου ειπαν αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω.

----------


## Picard

Αραγε θα μπορω να παιζω starcraft2 στο battle.net με τη cyta εαν θα χω ταχυτητα 8Mbps??? θα συγχρονιζω σωστα η θα βλεπω βιντεακια στο youtube με το ζορι?? ελπιζω η cyta να μην ειναι forthnet..

----------


## InsertCoin

> ναι μαλλον ετσι ειναι. ξαναπηρα τηλ 13877 και η τηλεφωνητρια ειπε δωρεαν πρωτο παγιο internet και τελη ενεργοποιησης. 
> περιεργο ομως. τις προαλλες μου ειπαν αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω.


Σε περιπτωσεις πολυτεκνιας αφαιρουνται τα τελη ενεργοποιησης σε ενεργο μονο βροχο (-30€). Σε ανενεργο βροχο πληρωνονται κανονικα (50€).
Επισης αφαιρειται το πρωτο παγιο ιντερνετ (-16€ για τα 4μβ, -19€ για τα 8μβ, -23€ για τα 24μβ).

----------


## jason22

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες insertcoin.

----------


## Gordito

Υπαρχει κανεις με Cyta απο Ελληνικο-Αργυρουπολη Αττικης να μας πει την αποψη του;

Δυστυχως ο ΟΤΕ, αν και τελειος, εχει αρχισει και γινεται αβασταχτος οικονομικα.

----------


## Picard

> Δυστυχως ο ΟΤΕ, αν και τελειος, εχει αρχισει και γινεται αβασταχτος οικονομικα.


σε λιγο καιρο οτε θα εχουν μονο τα ιντερνετ καφε,προσοχη μονο σε οσους θελουν νεο αριθμο με απ'ευθειας ενεργοποιηση απο παροχο διοτι πολυ δυσκολα οι οτετζιδες θα τους παραχωρησουν γραμμη απο το καφαο τους,ετσι την επαθα κι εγω με δυο ακυρωμενες αιτησεις πριν εναμιση χρονο στη wind.

----------


## Squall

Συνδρομητης Cyta πλεον εδω (ουτε 2 ωρες δεν εχει που αλλαξε απο HOL). Η πρωτη παρατηρηση ειναι η μεγαλη διαφορα στο load των σελιδων, πολυ πιο γρηγορα. Νομιζω ομως πως εχω μεγαλυτερο ping, θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα καλυτερα. Στο ΥΤ τα ιδια με HOL (σε ωρες αιχμης, επικ σουρσιμο).

Επισης για να καποιο λογο δεν χτυπαει το τηλ. Ενω μπορει να καλεσει κανονικα, δεν δεχετε κλησεις. Επισης εχει καμποσο θορυβο (VOIP ftw). Αν συνεχισει ετσι μεχρι αυριο θα τους ριξω ενα τηλ.

ΥΓ: Εχει fastpath η Cyta? Αν ναι λεω να τους πω να γυρισω εκει, θα εχει καποια (χειροτερη) επιπτωση στο τηλ?

----------


## nnn

Αν το τηλέφωνο δεν φτιάξει μέχρι τις 6-7 πάρε τους και ενημέρωσε τους.

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις fastpath.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Συνδρομητης Cyta πλεον εδω (ουτε 2 ωρες δεν εχει που αλλαξε απο HOL). Η πρωτη παρατηρηση ειναι η μεγαλη διαφορα στο load των σελιδων, πολυ πιο γρηγορα. Νομιζω ομως πως εχω μεγαλυτερο ping, θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα καλυτερα. Στο ΥΤ τα ιδια με HOL (σε ωρες αιχμης, επικ σουρσιμο).
> 
> Επισης για να καποιο λογο δεν χτυπαει το τηλ. Ενω μπορει να καλεσει κανονικα, δεν δεχετε κλησεις. Επισης εχει καμποσο θορυβο (VOIP ftw). Αν συνεχισει ετσι μεχρι αυριο θα τους ριξω ενα τηλ.
> 
> ΥΓ: Εχει fastpath η Cyta? Αν ναι λεω να τους πω να γυρισω εκει, θα εχει καποια (χειροτερη) επιπτωση στο τηλ?


Είναι λόγο της μεταφοράς. Θα φτιάξει. Αυτό μπορεί να κρατήσει έως το πολύ 24 ώρες, αλλα συνήθως σε 3-4 ώρες όλα δοθλεύουν κανονικά. Αν δείς ότι μέχρι το βράδυ δεν έχει φτιάξει, κάνε ένα τηλ στο 13811 ή στείλε e-mail στο techsupport@hq.cyta.gr

----------


## Squall

Οντως φιλε εφτιαξε. Θα περιμενω λιγες μερες να δω πως τα παει η γραμμη (σταθεροτητα, pings στα games κλπ κλπ) και τοτε θα ζητησω για Fastpath.

----------


## Picard

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα του fastpath απο το interleaved??? γιατι βλεπω τον nnn να εχει interleaved στη cyta,στον ote fastpath εχω και ειναι σφαιρατο εκτος απο youtube,εκει περιμενω να φορτωσει και μετα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα βλεπω οποιοδηποτε βιντεακι χωρις προβληματα..

----------


## dpa2006

Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave ;


*Spoiler:*




			Τι είναι το Fast Path και το Interleave ;
Με το διπλασιασμό από τον ΟΤΕ των ταχυτήτων πρόσβασης AΡΥΣ, όλο και πιο συχνά κάποιοι παραπονιούνται ότι ενώ είναι ικανοποιημένοι με την ταχύτητα της γραμμής (bandwidth) βλέπουν αυξημένους χρόνους στα pings. Αρκετοί ... παρατηρητικοί (κύριο προσόν του Ελληνα) ήδη έχουν εντοπίσει στo status του modem τους ότι ενώ πριν στο upstream και downstream ήταν συγχρονισμένο σε FastPath τώρα λέει Interleave.

O σκοπός του tutorial είναι να εξηγήσει τι είναι το interleaving και γιατί χρησιμοποιείται.

Το Interleaving είναι μια διαδικασία / λειτουργία που εφαρμόζεται ανάμεσα στο DSLAM και στο router/modem μας (CPE).

Το Interleaving είναι μια τεχνική που εφαρμόζεται χαμηλά στο επίπεδο 1 (φυσικό επίπεδο) των δικτύων (στο bit stream και όχι στα frames ή τα πακέτα των ανωτέρω επιπέδων)

Σε αυτό το επίπεδο τα data bits (0 και 1) στέλνονται πάνω στην φυσική χάλκινη γραμμή ΟΤΕ. Αυτά τα bits ουσιαστικά περιέχουν όλη την ψηφιακή πληροφορία που εμείς ανταλάσσουμε με το Internet.

Υπάρχουν 2 σενάρια για να περάσουν αυτά τα bits :

α) το σενάριο fast ή (Non-interleaved) και

β) το σενάριο Interleaved.

(παρακάτω όπου : Tx = Transmit = bits upstream; Rx = Receive = bits downstream)

----------


## nnn

Στο interleaved path, ανάλογα με το "βάθος" που επιλέγεται τα μεταφερόμενα δεδομένα σπάνε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια και μπαίνουν ανάμεσα bits ελέγχου ώστε αν κάποιο τμήμα αλλοιωθεί από θόρυβο στην γραμμή παρεμβολές κλπ, να ζητηθεί μόνο αυτό και όχι όλη η μεταφερόμενη πληροφορία.
Αυτός ο τρόπος επιφέρει μια αύξηση στους χρόνους ping, προσθέτωντας 5-30 ms ανάλογα την απόσταση, την πληροφορία κλπ.

Στο fast path ή interleaved path 1 δεν μπαίνει κανένας έλεγχος bit και αν η γραμμή έχει προβλήματα θορύβου κλπ τότε μπορεί να "χάσει" σημαντικά σε ταχύτητα επειδή το modem ζητά επανάληψη της πληροφορίας που έλαβε αλλοιωμένη.

----------


## PANOS196

Εχω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο...κάποιοι μου εκαναν παράπονα οτι το τηλέφωνο κάνει συνέχεια τούτ, τούτ σαν να μιλάμε και δεν μπορούν να μας πάρουν ουτε μετα απο πολλές προσπάθειες...τι είναι πάλι και τούτο...θα το λύσει η cyta η θα την κάνουμε ...το πιο πιθανό είναι γιατί είναι μέσου voip το σύστημα...πάντως τα προβλήματα στη cyta δεν λείπουν την αλλη φορά με το internet τώρα με το τηλέφωνο

----------


## gvarth

Σε άλλα 2 περιστατικά φίλων που την προτίμησαν σε Μαρούσι - Χαλάνδρι , υπάρχουν δυστυχών τα ίδια παράπονα .

----------


## Picard

Σε κανα μηνα θα ειμαι στη cyta αλοιμονο τους και συναντησω αντιστοιχο προβλημα η οπως μου ειπε μια πωλητρια προχθες ορισμενες φορες συγχρονιζει καλυτερα σε χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες,εγω θελω το max των δυνατοτητων της γραμμης μου και συμφωνα με τον οτε πρεπει στα 15mbps που σηκωνει να κατεβαζω με 1,5mb/s.

Εαν ειναι να δινεις λεφτα για κατι φτηνο κι αυτο το φτηνο να μην ειναι αποδοτικο κλειστε το μαγαζι ρε παιδια,δεν παει μονο στη cyta και σε ολους τους αλλους,μην μας κοροιδευετε αλλο,τελευταια ευκαιρια που δινω σε παροχο,ημουνα καποτε στη forthnet κοντεψα να παθω εγκεφαλικο,σε περιπτωση που δω τα ιδια χαλια με cyta εφυγα για οτε οπως να ναι,θα το κλεισω κι αυτο το νημα που ανοιξα εγω και δε θα ασχοληθω αλλο με την υποθεση internet.

----------


## JohnPro

Γινε μορμονος... Και δεν θα εχεις εννοιες, και θα κανεις και μεγαλη οικονομια  :Razz:

----------


## Squall

Ειναι λογικο το ping στο router (1o hop)?

----------


## a.libe

μια χαρα είναι η συτα....στις 350000 συνδρομες θα υπαρχουν και καποια προβληματακια...

----------


## emeliss

> Ειναι λογικο το ping στο router (1o hop)?


Πως συνδέεσαι με το ρούτερ; Είναι ανοικτό κάποιο firewall;

----------


## Squall

Με Ethernet (παρεμβαλεται το WhiteBox, με το οποιο στο Netfaster δεν ειχα θεμα). Firewall, των Windows μονο (του router/antivirus ειναι off).

----------


## emeliss

Βγάλε για λίγο το whitebox και κλείσε το firewall των παραθύρων και ξαναδοκίμασε. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια thomson έχουν ένα θέμα με το round trip time που δείχνουν χωρίς όμως να είναι αληθινό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Picard

> Γινε μορμονος... Και δεν θα εχεις εννοιες, και θα κανεις και μεγαλη οικονομια


To internet ειναι η αδυναμια μου δεν το κοβω,εστω κι αν φαληρησω καποια στιγμη θα βρω τροπο να σερφαρω  :Laughing:

----------


## JohnPro

Και γω  :Razz:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Στην χειροτερη, κατασκηνωνω εξω απο τα starbucks!  :Razz:

----------


## ocelot

σερνεται λιγο αποψε η ειναι η ιδεα μου?
dslam χαλανδριου

----------


## nnn

πως γένεν αυτό ?



> K-Play Germany, 26 ms

----------


## Squall

> Βγάλε για λίγο το whitebox και κλείσε το firewall των παραθύρων και ξαναδοκίμασε. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια thomson έχουν ένα θέμα με το round trip time που δείχνουν χωρίς όμως να είναι αληθινό πρόβλημα.


Λοιπον εχουμε 1η δοκιμη χωρις WhiteBox, 2η δοκιμη χωρις Firewall, 3η δοκιμη χωρις WhiteBox/Firewall. Αρα δεν φαινεται να ευθυνονται γι'αυτα τα νουμερα.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

Είναι καθαρά bug του thomson. Μην ανησυχείς, είσαι οκ.

----------


## Squall

Α, μαλιστα. Οκ τοτε, ευχαριστω.

----------


## Gordito

Ερωτησεις:

1) απο Online gaming πως παει;
2) Ποιο ρουτερ δινουν; Το wag200g που εχω, θα συνεργαζεται;

----------


## ChrisOnly

1.) για online gaming ο Ote ήταν καλύτερος τουλάχιστον για εμένα
2.) thomson δίνουν

----------


## Seitman

Ότι είπε ο αποπάνως συν το ότι το wag θα δουλέψει μόνο στην παροχή internet γιατί η τηλεφωνία της είναι voip. Οπότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις το δικό τους.

----------


## silegav

Γενικά δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις δικό σου router για την ώρα στη CYTA καθώς αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται είναι εν μέρει κλειδωμένο σε μερικές λειτουργίες του (εκτός αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δε το χω πάρει χαμπάρι)

----------


## nnn

Μόνο για Internet μπορείς, απλά δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Squall

Μολις εστειλα για Fastpath, για να δουμε...

ΥΓ: Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι αυτα. Φανταζομαι πως αν μειωθει κατι θα ειναι το Maximum Bandwidth?

----------


## Greenleaf

Κοιτώντας τις λεπτομέρειες στο DSL Connection του TG782, το Maximum Bandwidth υπήρχε πάντα; Γιατί έχω φάει μια εμπλοκή τώρα και νομίζω πως τόσο καιρό που έβλεπα τα στατιστικά της γραμμής, δεν πρέπει να υπήρχε εκεί αυτή η επιλογή. Έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή από την Cyta, γιατί κανά firmware update δεν έκανα, εκτός βέβαια αν υπήρχε αυτό καιρό εκεί και ήμουν τυφλός ή απλά τώρα έγινε στο δικό μου modem...

----------


## Squall

Περασαμε σε Fastpath πριν λιγες ωρες. O M G

Χαοτικη διαφορα στο ping, και εδω και εξω. Πχ για το ntua απο ~40ms που ημουν εχω πεσει στα 11 και εξωτερικο (Γερμανια) απο τα ακατεβατα (ολες τις ωρες) 150ms οπου συνηθως επαιζε και στα 170 τωρα ειμαι στα ~70.

----------


## villager

> Περασαμε σε Fastpath πριν λιγες ωρες. O M G
> 
> Χαοτικη διαφορα στο ping, και εδω και εξω. Πχ για το ntua απο ~40ms που ημουν εχω πεσει στα 11 και εξωτερικο (Γερμανια) απο τα ακατεβατα (ολες τις ωρες) 150ms οπου συνηθως επαιζε και στα 170 τωρα ειμαι στα ~70.


...για δώσε και screanshot έτσι για την ιστορία των νέων stats!

----------


## Squall

Here:



Και το πως ηταν πριν εδω:

----------


## nnn

Από συγχρονισμό είσαι στα ίδια ?

----------


## Squall

Ναι, δεν αλλαξε κατι. Επεσε το maximum αλλα το 8αρι που κλειδωνω υπερκαλυπτετε οποτε ολα καλα.

----------


## NexTiN

> Κοιτώντας τις λεπτομέρειες στο DSL Connection του TG782, το Maximum Bandwidth υπήρχε πάντα; Γιατί έχω φάει μια εμπλοκή τώρα και νομίζω πως τόσο καιρό που έβλεπα τα στατιστικά της γραμμής, δεν πρέπει να υπήρχε εκεί αυτή η επιλογή. Έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή από την Cyta, γιατί κανά firmware update δεν έκανα, εκτός βέβαια αν υπήρχε αυτό καιρό εκεί και ήμουν τυφλός ή απλά τώρα έγινε στο δικό μου modem...


Το Maximum Bandwidth έχει μπει απο το 8.2.4.B και μετά.Τα upgrades γίνονται αυτόματα απο TR069 και συνήθως ξημερώματα, ώστε να μην διακοπούν οι υπηρεσίες των πελατών.

----------


## Greenleaf

Α μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν είμαι τυφλός...  :Smile:

----------


## Picard

> Ναι, δεν αλλαξε κατι. Επεσε το maximum αλλα το 8αρι που κλειδωνω υπερκαλυπτετε οποτε ολα καλα.


Ναι ολα εξαρτωνται απο το SNR οσο πιο μεγαλος ειναι ο αριθμος τοσο πιο σταθερη και γρηγορη θα ειναι η γραμμη σου,SNR μεγαλο,attenuation οσο το δυνατον πιο μικρο,αυτα απο μενα...γι αυτο φανηκε η διαφορα,το SNR απο 12 πηγε στο 17 και τσιμπησες πιο γρηγορη ταχυτητα ασχετα εαν εμεινες στο 8Mbps δε λεει τιποτα αυτο..

----------


## Squall

Μα το SNR υποτιθεται μειωνει το bandwidth οσο ανεβαινει (και αυξανει την σταθεροτητα).

----------


## silegav

Πάντως πολύ μεγάλη διαφορα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα που βλέπω ζόρι στο download από έξω, έχει packet loss από το μεσημέρι σύμφωνα με το smokeping.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

yeap
υπάρχει πρόβλημα


Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 29-02-2012 and time 20:44:22Free Fr   1,74Mirrorservice   0,02Apple   1,07Nvidia   2,39Microsoft   0,22LeaseWeb   0,08Vim   0,12ThinkBroadband   0,21Cachefly   0,06Ovh   0,71UoCrete   0,91Forthnet   0,14Otenet   1,97RootBSD   0,05



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.4 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,69 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,80 MB/s  14 Mbps


........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 104 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

back to normal

*ISP Cyta Hellas - IP 176.92 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.6 - Network   176.92.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 29-02-2012 and time 22:29:46 - script ver 1.1 s download*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* *   DNS Server: 78.87.0.22 resolve in 22.7349 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 21,05 seconds - Line Capacity 3,60 MB/s, 29 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.17 Mb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## 3ftw

Σημερα εκανα αιτηση μεταφορας απο ΟΤΕ σε CYTA στα 8mbps με απεριοστιστα σταθερα.ελπιζω να μην εχω αρκετα προβληματα.

----------


## mephisto

Παιδες στο τελος του μηνα (24 για την ακριβεια) τελειωνει η δεσμευση που εχω με τον οτε και θα παω σε vdsl.To θεμα μου ειναι ποτε να κανω την αιτηση?Αν την κανω πριν της 24 θα με χρεωσει ο οτε σαν να μην εχει ληξει το 12 μηνο η  αφου θα ενεργοποιηθω μετα της 24 δεν θα εχω θεμα?

----------


## 3ftw

εμενα φιλε εληξε στις 3/3 και την εκανα σημερα..περιμενε την επομενη μερα απο οταν ληξει να εισαι σιγουρος

----------


## mephisto

ναι αυτο ελεγα κ εγω,αλλα λογικα ισχυει η διακοπη απο την μερα που σε κοβουν απο τον παροχο...

----------


## Picard

> Παιδες στο τελος του μηνα (24 για την ακριβεια) τελειωνει η δεσμευση που εχω με τον οτε και θα παω σε vdsl.To θεμα μου ειναι ποτε να κανω την αιτηση?Αν την κανω πριν της 24 θα με χρεωσει ο οτε σαν να μην εχει ληξει το 12 μηνο η  αφου θα ενεργοποιηθω μετα της 24 δεν θα εχω θεμα?


Eγω εκανα αιτηση με παυση στη cyta  κοντα στις 25 φεβρουαριου για να κινηθουν οι διαδικασιες μετα τις 16 Μαρτιου που αποδεσμευομαι απο τον οτε,ετσι ωστε να μη χρεωθω τη ρητρα,κανε το ιδιο κι εσυ εαν εισαι σιγουρος οτι θελεις να πας στη cyta.

----------


## Koursaros1979

καλησπερα παιδια , θελω να βαλω απο forthnet σε cyta να εχω σταθερα αστικα δωρεαν και κινητα μια ωρα δωρεαν και ιντερνετ , πως το βλεπετε εχετε καλες εντυπωσεις ; . Ευχαριστω

----------


## mephisto

> Eγω εκανα αιτηση με παυση στη cyta  κοντα στις 25 φεβρουαριου για να κινηθουν οι διαδικασιες μετα τις 16 Μαρτιου που αποδεσμευομαι απο τον οτε,ετσι ωστε να μη χρεωθω τη ρητρα,κανε το ιδιο κι εσυ εαν εισαι σιγουρος οτι θελεις να πας στη cyta.


αρα η παυση απλα ξεκιναει την διαδικασία την μερα που θα τους πω εγω.Δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα,αν ειναι κανω την αιτηση απευθειας εκεινη την ημερομηνια.Κερδιζεις κατι στο χρονο ενεργοποιησης αν την κανεις ποιο πριν αλλα με παυση?

----------


## redcom7

> Σημερα εκανα αιτηση μεταφορας απο ΟΤΕ σε CYTA στα 8mbps με απεριοστιστα σταθερα.ελπιζω να μην εχω αρκετα προβληματα.



μια απο τα ιδια την εκανα και εγω .. ελπιζω να μην κλαψω ...

Πετρουπολη ειμαι ο Θεος βοηθος  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## 3ftw

μολις ηρθε το sms με username και pass απο my.cyta.gr.πανω κατω ποσες μερες κανει απο αυτο το βημα?

----------


## nnn

Υπολόγισε 20-25 ημέρες συνολικά.

----------


## 3ftw

α εχουμε ψωμι ακομα δηλαδη..αν ηταν καθαρα νεα γραμμη χωρις να ειμαι στον ΟΤΕ θα εκανε παραπανω?

----------


## nnn

Αν ήταν νέος βρόχος πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## 3ftw

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## a.libe

παιζει ρολο η περιοχη ..στην Πατρα η φορητοτητα κανει 10-12 μερες και η νεα τηλ συνδεση σε ανενεργη γραμμη ως 18 εργασιμες ημερες...παντως κατα κανονα η cyta παει πολυ καλα....ως τωρα εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ουτε στο γραφειο ουτε στο σπιτι...+την ασυναγωνιστη τιμη

----------


## nickaros

> παιζει ρολο η περιοχη ..στην Πατρα η φορητοτητα κανει 10-12 μερες και η νεα τηλ συνδεση σε ανενεργη γραμμη ως 18 εργασιμες ημερες...παντως κατα κανονα η cyta παει πολυ καλα....ως τωρα εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ουτε στο γραφειο ουτε στο σπιτι...+την ασυναγωνιστη τιμη


εε 18 εργασιμες ειναι σχεδον 1 μηνας τοσο ειναι συνηθως

----------


## Picard

Παντως εμενα μου ειπανε σε 10 εργασιμες το πολυ μετα τις 16 μαρτιου,αρα μεχρι τελη του μηνος θα εχω συνδεθει,χθες ειχα κληση απο 13888 το πρωι αλλα κοιμομουν και δε το σηκωσα,παιδια λυπαμαι αλλα εχω κλησει στη cyta,αντε γεια!!!

----------


## ermis333

> Παντως εμενα μου ειπανε σε 10 εργασιμες το πολυ μετα τις 16 μαρτιου,αρα μεχρι τελη του μηνος θα εχω συνδεθει,χθες ειχα κληση απο 13888 το πρωι αλλα κοιμομουν και δε το σηκωσα,παιδια λυπαμαι αλλα εχω κλησει στη cyta,αντε γεια!!!


Να το σηκώσεις, συνήθως σε παίρνουν για "αντι-προσφορά" και καλύτερα να το σηκώσεις και να πείς πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για να εγκριθεί αμέσως η αίτηση σου.

----------


## Artemius

τι τρέχει με cyta ?

απο το πρωί ανα διαστήματα υπάρχουν προβλήματα στο surfarisma (timeouts και σύρσιμο) αλλά και τα torrents μαύρα χάλια.

ειδικά εδώ και μισή ώρα το surfarisma οπουδηποτε, adslgr.com,bbc,ati,nvidia,google,youtube,ms,ειναι πρακτικά νεκρό.

ακόμα και με τον ftp του ntua τρώει timeouts και άλλες φρίκες.

κανείς άλλος με προβλήματα?

----------


## Hetfield

Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω. Αν μεσα στη βδομαδα δε φτιαξουν και το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω, bye bye cyta.
Αρκετα τους ανεχτηκα. Κι ας τολμησουν να ζητησουν τελη απενεργοποιησης... Αει στα σειχτηρια πια  :Thumb down:

----------


## Artemius

και...συνεχιζεται η φρίκη.ώρες μετά και ακόμα,για να φτάσω να γράψω αυτές τις αράδες,τρώω στη μάπα 4-5 timeouts...  :Razz: 

φοβάμαι οτι έχει αρχίσει να μη μας τα λέει καλά η cyta...μακάρι απ'αυριο να διορθωθει η κατάσταση.

θα γυρίσω σε OpenDNS μπας και φτιάξει (άμα ανοίξει το site βεβαια...)


edit : με OpenDNS όντως δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλύτερα. οτι οι dns όλων των ελληνικών isp's (πλήν υπερελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) ειναι για τ' αναθεμα το ήξερα από πολύ παλιά,αλλά δε περίμενα τέτοιο χάλι. ελπίζω οτι φταίει μόνο -ή κυρίως- αυτό. κανείς πιο..."μπαρουτοκαπνισμένος" να μας διαφωτίσει ?

----------


## Picard

> Να το σηκώσεις, συνήθως σε παίρνουν για "αντι-προσφορά" και καλύτερα να το σηκώσεις και να πείς πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για να εγκριθεί αμέσως η αίτηση σου.


Τελικα ηταν για τη νεα μεγαλειωδη προσφορα του οτε,-16€ το διμηνο και θελουνε με αυτες τις προσφορες να μη χασουν πελατες,α ρε οτετζιδες μαυρη θα ειναι η μοιρα σας,εμενα με σνομπαραν για  την επιλογη μου προς wind πριν εναμιση χρονο,πρεπει να ντρεπονται που δεν αφηνουν τον πελατη να παει οπου θελει επειδη τα καφαο ειναι δικα τους,αντε τωρα μη τους χαρακτηρισω γιατι θα γινουμε χιλια κομματια στο τελος,ετσι οτετζιδες κρατηστε μικρο καλαθι απο δω και περα...

----------


## 3ftw

μου ηρθε sms με την ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης..26/3..ειναι συνεπεις..?οντως θα ειναι τοτε..?

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτη την ημερομηνια τους εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ οποτε ναι 
τοτε θα γινει

----------


## jason22

σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη εδω. ακριβως την ημερομηνια που ανεφεραν.
περιπου μιαμιση ωρα χωρις επικοινωνια [8.30-10.00 πμ].
συγχρονισμος αριστος. καμια επανεκκινηση μεχρι στιγμης.
ποια εργαλεια χρησιμοποιειτε για το τεσταρισμα γραμμης?

ικανοποιητικη ποιοτητα κλησεων. 
τις πρωτες 24ωρες με πληροφορησαν οτι δεν θα εχω εισερχομενες κλησεις.
ομως πριν λιγο που το δοκιμασα δουλευουν και οι εισερχομενες.
εξερχομενες πραγματοποιουνται κανονικα απο τις 10.00πμ και μετα. 
απορια: η τεχνολογια voip τρωει το bandwidth ή ειναι ανεξαρτητη?
επισης πως υπολογιζετε τα λεπτα κλησεων σε κινητα στο περιπου ωστε να μην υπερβαινουμε το πακετο? 
κριμα που δεν εχουν κατι σαν μετρητη στο my.cyta.gr

ολες οι συσκευες "παιζουν" καλα χωρις την παραμικρη ρυθμιση εκτος απο τον dreambox. 
εκανα network test απο το μενου του και ενω ολα δειχνουν οκ φως δεν βλεπω...
ισως θελει port forward.
ελπιζω συντομα να το λυσω το θεμα. 14μερες εχω για να διακοψω το συμβολαιο χωρις χρεωση. 
φυσικα ειναι η εσχατη λυση αφου σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ικανοποιημενος.  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

> *1.*ποια εργαλεια χρησιμοποιειτε για το τεσταρισμα γραμμης?
> 
> *2.*απορια: η τεχνολογια voip τρωει το bandwidth ή ειναι ανεξαρτητη?
> *3.*επισης πως υπολογιζετε τα λεπτα κλησεων σε κινητα στο περιπου ωστε να μην υπερβαινουμε το πακετο? 
> κριμα που δεν εχουν κατι σαν μετρητη στο my.cyta.gr
> 
> *4.*ολες οι συσκευες "παιζουν" καλα χωρις την παραμικρη ρυθμιση εκτος απο τον dreambox. 
> εκανα network test απο το μενου του και ενω ολα δειχνουν οκ φως δεν βλεπω...
> ισως θελει port forward.


1)Aυτα
Multiping Tools, by Adslgr members
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1922

2)Μονο οταν χρησιμοποιείται η  γραμμη τρωει ελαχιστο bandwidth το οποιο ειναι εγγυημενο και λογω qos ακομα κι αν κατεβαζει βαρια το ρουτερ, η ποιοτητα της φωνης θα ειναι πολυ καλή

3) εχουν φαει τρελο κραξιμο τα  :Censored:  της cyta αλλα δεν τους απασχολει να βαλουν κατι τετοιο, προφανως για να μη μπορεις να το ελεγξεις και να μιλας, και να μιλας, και να μιλάς......

4)ναι θελει port forward

----------


## jason22

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου prodromosfan.

3. ισως με καποιες ενεργειες στο κεντρο προστασιας καταναλωτη ή καποια αλλη υπηρεσια καταφερναμε κατι...
4. μπορεις να γινεις ποιο λεπτομερης ωστε να λυσω το προβλημα? ειτε εδω ειτε σε πμ. οπως σε βολευει.

----------


## prodromosfan

3. οπως βλεπεις φως στο τουνελ δεν.....
Υπόλοιπο δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας για κινητά
 Υπηρεσία αναλυτικής καταγραφής κλήσεων στο mycyta
Καταγραφή των κλήσεων στο Thomson TG782

4. καλυτερα να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα μονο για αυτο 
και να εξηγεις αναλυτικα τι δεν κανει, ωστε να σε βοηθησουμε οποιος γνωριζει στο φορουμ.

----------


## a.libe

υπαρχει ενας σχετικος τροπος παρακολουθησης....μεσα απο το 192.168.1.1 και μετα τους κωδικους αν μπεις  στην ενοτητα voip μπορεις να δεις αναλυτικα τις κλησεις σου..βεβαια δεν σου δειχνει υπολοιπο μα αν τις προσθεσεις χονδρικα θα εχεις καποια γενικη εικονα

----------


## 3ftw

για να γινει η ενεργοποιηση μου στην cyta θα πρεπει να εχω εξοφλησει τον λογαριασμο που θα ερθει σαν τελευταιος στον οτε.?αν δεν το κανω δεν θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση στην cyta.?
εξηγειστε μου οι εμπειροι πως γινεται..

ευχαριστω

----------


## Seitman

Αν υπάρχουν ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές (πχ προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο λογαριασμού) δεν θα αποδεσμεύσει την γραμμή σου ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά αν σου έρθει λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ που περιέχει πάγια για χρήση του επόμενου διμήνου ή περίοδο που έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί σε άλλο πάροχο, τον αγνοείς και περιμένεις να σου έρθει τελικός εκκαθαριστικός.

----------


## Squall

Η Cyta αναλυτικο λογαριασμο στο my.cyta δεν εχει? Να εμφανιζεται οπως  θα ερχοταν με το ταχυδρομιο? Μου δειχνει μονο την περιοδο χρεωσης και το ποσο.

----------


## 3ftw

> Αν υπάρχουν ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές (πχ προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο λογαριασμού) δεν θα αποδεσμεύσει την γραμμή σου ο ΟΤΕ. Αλλά αν σου έρθει λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ που περιέχει πάγια για χρήση του επόμενου διμήνου ή περίοδο που έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί σε άλλο πάροχο, τον αγνοείς και περιμένεις να σου έρθει τελικός εκκαθαριστικός.


οχι δεν εχω υπολοιπο ο λογαριασμος ειναι κανονικα πληρωμενος σχεδον 2 μερες μετα που πηρα τον φακελο απο τον ταχυδρομο.
Απλα εχω απορια για το τι γινεται μετα.
και αν τον εκκαθαριστικο δεν τον πληρωσεις..?αφου λογικα μεχρι τοτε θα ειμαι ηδη πελατης της cyta.η αν καθυστερησω να τον πληρωσω τοτε τι γινεται?

----------


## Seitman

Δεν γίνεται τίποτα συνταρακτικό αν δεν τον πληρώσεις, αν είναι χρεωστικός απλά θα συνεχίσει να σου έρχεται ανά δίμηνο προσαυξημένος κατά €0,50 κάθε φορά.
Αν είναι πιστωτικός θα πρέπει να πάει ο κάτοχος της γραμμής με την ταυτότητά του στο τοπικό κατάστημα ΟΤΕ για να εισπράξει.

----------


## 3ftw

εγω δηλαδη θα αγνοησω οσους λογαριασμους ερθουν και θα πληρωσω μολις ερθει ο εκκαθαριστικος.αν μου χρεωνει και τα ποσα απο τους λογαριασμους που θα αγνοησω.?

----------


## Seitman

Πχ θα αγνοήσεις τον λογαριασμό που θα σε καλεί να πληρώσεις τα πάγια του τρίτου διμήνου (Μάϊος & Ιούνιος). Τα πάγια του Απριλίου τα έχεις πληρώσει με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό. 
Οπότε λογικά θα σου έρθει πιστωτικός λογαριασμός ή κάποιο ελάχιστο ποσό για πληρωμή. 
Απλά, πρώτα ξεκαθάρισε τι θα κάνεις με το θέμα της πρόωρης διακοπής.

----------


## 3ftw

Ακυρωσα στην cyta και θα την ξανακανω 1 μερα μετα την αιτηση..οσο αφορα τα πακετα μου θα συνεχισουν να ισχυουν κανονικα γιατι εχω απεριοριστα σταθερα

----------


## Picard

Δινει η cyta καποιο προγραμμα προστασιας antivirus με καθε νεα συνδεση internet???

----------


## dpa2006

> Δινει η cyta καποιο προγραμμα προστασιας antivirus με καθε νεα συνδεση internet???


εχει το safe internet για φιλτραρισμα ως και τρεις υπολογιστες.
υπαρχουν και δωρεαν λυσεις π.χ. k9 web protection

----------


## Picard

> εχει το safe internet για φιλτραρισμα ως και τρεις υπολογιστες.
> υπαρχουν και δωρεαν λυσεις π.χ. k9 web protection


Απ'οτι μου ειπαν το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι antivirus οποτε δεν ενδιαφερομαι,οσο περναει ο καιρος και κοντευει η ενεργοποιηση με εχει πιασει ενα αγχος,σημερα μου ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο με ονομα χρηστη και κωδικο προσβασης,περιμενω να μου σταλει κι ο εξοπλισμος,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## darkmoon

> και...συνεχιζεται η φρίκη.ώρες μετά και ακόμα,για να φτάσω να γράψω αυτές τις αράδες,τρώω στη μάπα 4-5 timeouts... 
> 
> φοβάμαι οτι έχει αρχίσει να μη μας τα λέει καλά η cyta...μακάρι απ'αυριο να διορθωθει η κατάσταση.
> 
> θα γυρίσω σε OpenDNS μπας και φτιάξει (άμα ανοίξει το site βεβαια...)
> 
> 
> edit : με OpenDNS όντως δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλύτερα. οτι οι dns όλων των ελληνικών isp's (πλήν υπερελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) ειναι για τ' αναθεμα το ήξερα από πολύ παλιά,αλλά δε περίμενα τέτοιο χάλι. ελπίζω οτι φταίει μόνο -ή κυρίως- αυτό. κανείς πιο..."μπαρουτοκαπνισμένος" να μας διαφωτίσει ?


Το opendns το έβαλες πάνω στο router;

----------


## redcom7

> Απ'οτι μου ειπαν το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι antivirus οποτε δεν ενδιαφερομαι,οσο περναει ο καιρος και κοντευει η ενεργοποιηση με εχει πιασει ενα αγχος,σημερα μου ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο με ονομα χρηστη και κωδικο προσβασης,περιμενω να μου σταλει κι ο εξοπλισμος,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!


μια απο τα ιδια φιλε μου και εγω ... ειμαι πολυ καλα στον ΟΤΕ εδω και δυο χρονια ετα απο μια περιπετεια που ειχα με forthnet και HOL ....   ομως ακουω τα καλυτερα για cyta και ειπα να κανω μια αλλαγη μιας και ο ΟΤΕ δειχνει αμετανόητος με τις τιμες που εχει ....

δεν κρυβω ομως οτι με πιανει ενα ανχος οσο πλησιαζουν οι μερες για ενεργοποιηση ..

 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## sm630r

Λοιπόν έχω τα εξής να παραθέσω για την CYTA. Πολυ καλή πρώτη εντύπωση, αναφορικά με τους χρόνους της. Έκανα την αίτηση, μου έστειλαν άμεσα το μήνυμα που έλεγε πότε θα γίνει η κατασκευή από τον Οτέ, μου έστειλαν άμεσα τον εξοπλισμό. Η ενεργοποίηση έγινε ακριβώς όταν είπαν, 16/3 και μέσα σε 2 εργασιμες ήρθε ο τεχνικός και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους....

........Auto merged post: sm630r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτό που θέλω τώρα να δώ είναι η απόδοση της..Παραθέτω νούμερα και ακούω σχόλια....

*Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 1:41:05
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.168 / 10.712
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 7.988
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	41,89 / 316,58
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 37,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	13 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 528.425
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 847
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 601*

----------


## Picard

> μια απο τα ιδια φιλε μου και εγω ... ειμαι πολυ καλα στον ΟΤΕ εδω και δυο χρονια ετα απο μια περιπετεια που ειχα με forthnet και HOL ....   ομως ακουω τα καλυτερα για cyta και ειπα να κανω μια αλλαγη μιας και ο ΟΤΕ δειχνει αμετανόητος με τις τιμες που εχει ....
> 
> δεν κρυβω ομως οτι με πιανει ενα ανχος οσο πλησιαζουν οι μερες για ενεργοποιηση ..


Ο οτε πλεον εχει περασει σε γερμανικα χερια,γιατι να πληρωνουμε τους γερμανους??? σε περιπτωση που δε μου κανει η cyta,πηγαινω σε wind που εχει και pots,εχω μαθει οτι η cyta εχει κανει περισσοτερες επενδυσεις στο κομματι της σταθερης,πιστευω οτι μεχρι τελους 2012 θα ξεπερασει και τη forthnet σε συνδρομητες...

----------


## proktor

> Λοιπόν έχω τα εξής να παραθέσω για την CYTA. Πολυ καλή πρώτη εντύπωση, αναφορικά με τους χρόνους της. Έκανα την αίτηση, μου έστειλαν άμεσα το μήνυμα που έλεγε πότε θα γίνει η κατασκευή από τον Οτέ, μου έστειλαν άμεσα τον εξοπλισμό. Η ενεργοποίηση έγινε ακριβώς όταν είπαν, 16/3 και μέσα σε 2 εργασιμες ήρθε ο τεχνικός και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους....
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sm630r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω τώρα να δώ είναι η απόδοση της..Παραθέτω νούμερα και ακούω σχόλια....
> 
> *Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 1:41:05
> ...


Για το attenuation που έχεις είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## Radix

καλησπερα σας..νεος απο σημερα στην cyta..ολα πανε καλα μεχρι στιγμης και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα..

λεω να ανεβασω ενα σκαλί την συνδεση μου..τι λετε αξιζει? νομιζω οτι θα κουμπωνη στο φουλ της η γραμμη...


να πω οτι η cyta ηταν αψογη στα οσα ειπε και ολα γιναν μεσα στον χρονο τους..
εχω 4000 kbps και λεω να παω στα 8 



DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 14:03:53

DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A

Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.156 / 13.348

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	508 / 4.095

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	594,55 / 2,97

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 16,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	26,0 / 13,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 836

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

----------


## Squall

Ναι θα τα πιανει τα 8.

Με βαση του Attenuation σου θα επρεπε να εχεις μεγαλυτερο maximum... χμμμ...

----------


## 3ftw

μετα την ακυρωση της αιτησης στην cyta λογο του χρονου που δεν ειχα κλεισει ακομα στον οτε με τηλεφωνησε ο υπαλληλος της cyta οπως του ειχα πει για να μου θυμησει να κανω αιτηση..
23/3 τελειωνει ο χρονος..αυριο δηλαδη.μου ειπε πως μπορω να παω σε ενα καταστημα cyta και απλα με την ταυτοτητα μου να ΞΑΝΑ-ενεργοποιησω την αιτηση μου και να παρω τον αναλογο εξοπλισμο.

δεν νομιζω να παιχτει προβλημα με τον οτε που ο χρονος μου ληγει 23/3 και εγω θα παω την ιδια μερα να το κανω ε..?
και να μου ζητησουν χρηματα για μιση μερα

----------


## nickaros

> μετα την ακυρωση της αιτησης στην cyta λογο του χρονου που δεν ειχα κλεισει ακομα στον οτε με τηλεφωνησε ο υπαλληλος της cyta οπως του ειχα πει για να μου θυμησει να κανω αιτηση..
> 23/3 τελειωνει ο χρονος..αυριο δηλαδη.μου ειπε πως μπορω να παω σε ενα καταστημα cyta και απλα με την ταυτοτητα μου να ΞΑΝΑ-ενεργοποιησω την αιτηση μου και να παρω τον αναλογο εξοπλισμο.
> 
> δεν νομιζω να παιχτει προβλημα με τον οτε που ο χρονος μου ληγει 23/3 και εγω θα παω την ιδια μερα να το κανω ε..?
> και να μου ζητησουν χρηματα για μιση μερα


για να εισαι καλυμενος πηγαινε την επομενη.

........Auto merged post: nickaros πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι θα τα πιανει τα 8.
> 
> Με βαση του Attenuation σου θα επρεπε να εχεις μεγαλυτερο maximum... χμμμ...


Αυτο προκειται να τον επηρεασει πουθενα αν βαλει 8αρα οταν εχει μαξιμουμ 13.300? (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα απλα ειναι απορια)

----------


## Radix

> Αυτο προκειται να τον επηρεασει πουθενα αν βαλει 8αρα οταν εχει μαξιμουμ 13.300? (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα απλα ειναι απορια)



ο τεχνικος που μέτρησε την γραμμη μου ειπε οτι θα πιασω σιγουρα 11..απο την cyta και απο τα λεγομενα του μοντεμ λενε για 13...

να πω εδω οτι ο τεχνικος της cyta ηταν ενας νεαρος πολυ ευγενικος και μαλιστα ειχα προβλημα στο κλιψς του τοιχου (το μετρησε χωρις το κλιψς και ειδε οτι εχω απολεια εκει 4mb) και εκανε δικια του πατεντα και δεν εχω καμια απώλεια..δεν νομιζω να το καναν σε αλλη εταιρια αυτο...


εγω θα δοκιμασω στα 8 απο δευτερα γιατι μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να φτιαξουν την καρτελα μου και μετα να ζητησω ανεβασμα της γραμμης...παντως ολα δουλευουν άψογα..

----------


## Picard

Admin πιο ωραιο το board μετα την αναβαθμιση....παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο και ειπα να δοκιμασω το νεο 782 thompson που δινει η cyta,εντυπωσιακο,μεγαλυτερο απο το παλιο 585 εχει και usb θυρα στα πλαγια μαλλον για εξωτερικους δισκους ειναι...λοιπον στο δικτυο του οτε δε μπορεσα να το συνδεσω γιατι δε βρηκα επιλογη setup,διοτι στον οτε θελει κωδικους ενω στη cyta συνδεεσαι κατευθειαν απ'οτι φαινεται,μπορω να το δοκιμασω στον οτε η λειτουργει μονο σε cyta???? θελω απλα να συγκρινω ταχυτητες πριν και μετα για να εχω μια καλυτερη εικονα χρησιμοποιωντας ιδιο εξοπλισμο..

----------


## deltadeltamike

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το usb είναι μόνο για εκτυπωτές και σια.
Λίγο άβολο το board...

Είδωμεν

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Admin πιο ωραιο το board μετα την αναβαθμιση....παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο και ειπα να δοκιμασω το νεο 782 thompson που δινει η cyta,εντυπωσιακο,μεγαλυτερο απο το παλιο 585 εχει και usb θυρα στα πλαγια μαλλον για εξωτερικους δισκους ειναι...λοιπον στο δικτυο του οτε δε μπορεσα να το συνδεσω γιατι δε βρηκα επιλογη setup,διοτι στον οτε θελει κωδικους ενω στη cyta συνδεεσαι κατευθειαν απ'οτι φαινεται,μπορω να το δοκιμασω στον οτε η λειτουργει μονο σε cyta???? θελω απλα να συγκρινω ταχυτητες πριν και μετα για να εχω μια καλυτερη εικονα χρησιμοποιωντας ιδιο εξοπλισμο..


Ναι μπορείς να περάσεις και εσύ τους κωδικούς. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το μενού για να σου πώ που να πάς... Το έχουν οι γονείς μου στο σπίτι τους και μπορείς να το κάνεις. Ψάξτο λίγο και θα το βρείς.

----------


## 3ftw

την παρασκευη εκανα ξανα την αιτηση και αυτην την φορα μου δωσανε κατευθειαν το router το thomson.ελπιζω να ειναι καλο και να μην εχω προβληματα με δαυτο..
την ιδια μερα μου σταλθηκαν κωδικοι για το my cyta και ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε πως σε 10 εργασιμες θα ειμαι συνδεμενος..
οκ δεν το πολυπιστευω γιατι μου κανει πολυ κοντινη ημερομηνια και δεν μου εχει ερθει και sms με ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης..βεβαια εχει περασει μονο μια εργασιμη.

----------


## bianconero

Καλησπέρα.

θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις (πιστεύω δεν είμαι σε λάθος thread). 
Έκανα αίτηση για το 2play στις 16/3 και μου έστειλαν sms με το username & password, όπως επίσης και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου για τις 3/4. Η ερώτηση είναι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το my.cyta, γιατί συνδέομαι αλλά στην Εξέλιξη Αιτήματος μού βγάζει 'Σύντομα κοντά σας'.
H 2η ερώτηση, επειδή ακόμη δεν μου έχουν στείλει το router για να ξέρω ποιο θα είναι αυτό, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson TG585 της Frothnet, αντί αυτού της Cyta, για να αποφύγω να ξαναρυθμίσω όλα τα port forward που ήδη έχω; Ή από την εμπειρία σας, αν μπορώ τελικά να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό της Cyta να είναι πολύ καλύτερο, οπότε καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω το καινούριο;

----------


## manual2100

> Έκανα αίτηση για το 2play στις 16/3 και μου έστειλαν sms με το username & password, όπως επίσης και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου για τις 3/4. Η ερώτηση είναι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το my.cyta, γιατί συνδέομαι αλλά στην Εξέλιξη Αιτήματος μού βγάζει 'Σύντομα κοντά σας'.


Νομίζω δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα αυτό.. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα ποτέ δεν έβγαλε κάτι διαφορετικό από το Σύντομα κοντά σας... όταν ενεργοποιηθείς θα το καταλάβεις γιατί δεν θα έχεις τηλέφωνο κτλ οπότε θα βάλεις το νέο μοντεμ που θα σου στείλουν και θα παίξει μια χαρά (τους κωδικούς τους παίρνει αυτόματα)



> H 2η ερώτηση, επειδή ακόμη δεν μου έχουν στείλει το router για να ξέρω ποιο θα είναι αυτό, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson TG585 της Frothnet, αντί αυτού της Cyta, για να αποφύγω να ξαναρυθμίσω όλα τα port forward που ήδη έχω; Ή από την εμπειρία σας, αν μπορώ τελικά να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό της Cyta να είναι πολύ καλύτερο, οπότε καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω το καινούριο;


 Αν θες να έχεις τηλεφωνία δεν μπορείς να βάλεις άλλο μοντεμ.. Τα μοντεμ της cyta είναι κλειδωμένα... Θα ξανακάνεις το forward από την αρχή..

----------


## bianconero

> Αν θες να έχεις τηλεφωνία δεν μπορείς να βάλεις άλλο μοντεμ.. Τα μοντεμ της cyta είναι κλειδωμένα... Θα ξανακάνεις το forward από την αρχή..


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Θα δοκιμάσω και τα δύο router και θα δω τί θα κάνω μιας και δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου το τηλέφωνο (δεν έχω καν συσκευή στο σπίτι  :Razz: ).

----------


## Picard

> Ναι μπορείς να περάσεις και εσύ τους κωδικούς. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το μενού για να σου πώ που να πάς... Το έχουν οι γονείς μου στο σπίτι τους και μπορείς να το κάνεις. Ψάξτο λίγο και θα το βρείς.


Το κανα οκ,την ιδια ταχυτητα πιανω.




> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις (πιστεύω δεν είμαι σε λάθος thread). 
> Έκανα αίτηση για το 2play στις 16/3 και μου έστειλαν sms με το username & password, όπως επίσης και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου για τις 3/4. Η ερώτηση είναι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το my.cyta, γιατί συνδέομαι αλλά στην Εξέλιξη Αιτήματος μού βγάζει 'Σύντομα κοντά σας'.
> H 2η ερώτηση, επειδή ακόμη δεν μου έχουν στείλει το router για να ξέρω ποιο θα είναι αυτό, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson TG585 της Frothnet, αντί αυτού της Cyta, για να αποφύγω να ξαναρυθμίσω όλα τα port forward που ήδη έχω; Ή από την εμπειρία σας, αν μπορώ τελικά να χρησιμοποιήσω το Thomson, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό της Cyta να είναι πολύ καλύτερο, οπότε καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω το καινούριο;


Καμια διαφορα στην ταχυτητα απλα το 782 ειναι νεα συσκευη μεγαλυτερη με ανοιγματα στα πλευρα και στην κορυφη για να φευγει ο ζεστος αερας.



[Προς Admin:To board ειναι λιγο ψιλομπαχαλο,εχουν δημιουργηθει πολλα νηματα με το ιδιο θεμα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει για καθε θεμα ενα νημα,ετσι θα ενημερωνεται καλυτερα ο κοσμος,ειτε να δημιουργηθει ενα νημα για καθε εταιρια σαν αυτο που δημιουργησα εγω για τη cyta ειτε να δημιουργηθουν ξεχωριστα θεματα-ενα για το δικτυο-ενα για τα προγραμματα που προσφερει η εταιρια-ενα για τις υπηρεσιες-ενα για την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση-ενα για τον εξοπλισμο της καθε εταιριας-ενα για τα καταστηματα κτλπ,π.χ ο αλλος ειναι απο τη Κατερινη θελει να ρωτησει για το δικτυο που θελει στην περιοχη του κι ανοιγει νεο νημα,ο αλλος θελει να ρωτησει για καποιο ρουτερ που δινει μια εταιρια ανοιγει νεο θεμα,γινεται σκορποχωρι ετσι,ενω εαν ειναι ολα συγκεντρωμενα σε καποιο νημα αυτο διευκολυνει την περιηγηση στο board.]

----------


## 3ftw

9/4 η δικη μου ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης

----------


## prodromosfan

τι χάλια ειναι τα σημερινα; 
απο το πρωι δεν μπορω να μπω στο φορουμ, στο google, στο yahoo

πριν λιγο εφτιαξε χωρις να κανω τιποτα. 
το θεμα ειναι να μην ξαναχαλάσει βεβαια.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Κάποιο θέμα θα έχουν,
Εγώ τώρα είμαι με backup γραμμή από Forthnet.

----------


## WebChief

> τι χάλια ειναι τα σημερινα; 
> απο το πρωι δεν μπορω να μπω στο φορουμ, στο google, στο yahoo
> 
> πριν λιγο εφτιαξε χωρις να κανω τιποτα. 
> το θεμα ειναι να μην ξαναχαλάσει βεβαια.


κι εγω ειχα το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα, ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο το support της Cyta και το δηλωσα, ηδη το κοιταγανε πριν παρω, και αποκατασταθηκε πριν λιγο (γυρω στις 11 το πρωι) (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι επηρεαστηκαν κι αλλοι πολλοι χρηστες απο αυτο)

----------


## prodromosfan

κανουνε καποιες εργασιες;; (αναβαθμισης;;  :Laughing: )
ή επεσε κανα λινκ;

μιλαμε ουτε ping ουτε τιποτα
εξαφανιζοντουσαν τα πακετα

----------


## Seitman

Αν εξαφανίζονται τα πακέτα, τα παράπονα στα ΕΛΤΑ κύριέ μου  :RTFM: 




 :Razz:

----------


## WebChief

> κανουνε καποιες εργασιες;; (αναβαθμισης;; )
> ή επεσε κανα λινκ;
> 
> μιλαμε ουτε ping ουτε τιποτα
> εξαφανιζοντουσαν τα πακετα


αυτος που το σηκωσε δεν ηξερε που ακριβως οφειλεται το προβλημα, παντως τωρα ειναι ολα ΟΚ (ηταν κατι που συμβαινει σπανια παντως, προσωπικα ειχα καιρο να δω κατι τετοιο)

----------


## Artemius

"ο γυαλος ειναι στραβος ή εμείς στραβά αρμενίζουμε?"

παραθέτω :



```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.

Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping www.tomshardware.com

Pinging www.tomshardware.com [208.48.161.105] with 32 bytes of data:
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.
General failure.

Ping statistics for 208.48.161.105:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping www.amd.com

Pinging orig-10007a.amd.att-dsa.net [184.169.91.40] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 184.169.91.40: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=55
Reply from 184.169.91.40: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=55
Reply from 184.169.91.40: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=55
Reply from 184.169.91.40: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 184.169.91.40:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 91ms, Average = 90ms

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping www.nvidia.com

Pinging a1650.g.akamai.net [77.67.28.56] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 77.67.28.56: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=57
Reply from 77.67.28.56: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=57
Reply from 77.67.28.56: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=57
Reply from 77.67.28.56: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 77.67.28.56:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 116ms, Average = 115ms

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [173.194.35.49] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.35.49: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.194.35.49: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.194.35.49: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.194.35.49: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 173.194.35.49:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 69ms

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>
```


καλά,ανοίγει adslgr και τον θωμά αλλά με πολύ σούρσιμο... τι γίνεται έκοψε το internet στη μέση η τσίτα? επιπλέον και στο gaming υπάρχει θέμα,π.χ κάποια steam games δε δουλεύουν.

πφφφφ...

----------


## stratus

Μαλλον εχω πεσει στην περιπτωση αλλα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση vdsl απο 26/4 και καθε μερα μου οτι σημερα θα σας καλεσει ο τεχνικος.Επειδη διαπιστωσα οτι κανεις δεν με καλει θα δωσω περιθωριο μεχρι και σημερα και αυριο ακυρωση.Ετσι και αλλιως το upload ηθελα ,αλλα θα ζησω και χωρις αυτο.

----------


## kanonias

> Μαλλον εχω πεσει στην περιπτωση αλλα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση vdsl απο 26/4 και καθε μερα μου οτι σημερα θα σας καλεσει ο τεχνικος.Επειδη διαπιστωσα οτι κανεις δεν με καλει θα δωσω περιθωριο μεχρι και σημερα και αυριο ακυρωση.Ετσι και αλλιως το upload ηθελα ,αλλα θα ζησω και χωρις αυτο.


26/4 είναι σε 1 μήνα....

----------


## stratus

Δικιο εχεις  :One thumb up: .26/3 ηθελα να γραψω.Τελικα χθες αφου ζητησα ακυρωση της αιτησης,εμφανιστηκε τεχνικος μεσα σε ενα διωρο και εγινε η ενεργοποιηση.:

----------


## Picard

Σημερα ολοκληρωθηκε μερικως η μεταβαση μου στη cyta,στα 4Μbps και voip τηλεφωνια,το ιντερνετ συγχρονιζει μια χαρα και κατεβαζω με 415kb/s σταθερα ειναι οκ,οσο για το σταθερο μπορω να παρω τηλ αλλα δε μπορουν να με παρουν,μου ειχαν πει αλλωστε οτι την πρωτη μερα παιζει να μην εχω τηλ,παλι καλα,απο αυριο υπολογιζω να στρωσει κι αυτο..μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα!

Πως μπορω να καταλαβω εαν εχω fastpath η interleaved??? μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ δεν γραφει τιποτα..

----------


## prodromosfan

interleaved εχεις, 
αμα θες fastpath παρτους τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Picard

> interleaved εχεις, 
> αμα θες fastpath παρτους τηλεφωνο.


Για να παιζω games online,ποιο ειναι καλυτερο???

----------


## prodromosfan

fastpath

----------


## Picard

Σημερα εκανα αναβαθμιση στα 24,η γραμμη σηκωνει 16500 και κλειδωνω 14Μbps περιπου οσο γραφει στο profile μου,παρ'ολο που εχω χαμηλο SNR στο test download του ote κατεβασα ενα αρχειο 100mb και το banwidth κυμαινοταν απο 1,2-1,4mb/s λιγο πιο χαμηλο απο τον οτε αλλα ισως να φταιει το 6,5 SNR,απο κει και περα τα βιντεακια στο youtube ανοιγουν πιο γρηγορα,σε γενικες γραμμες καλη ειναι.

Κατι που ξεχασα,τους ειπα να μου στειλουν τεχνικο για να μου ρυθμισει τις πριζες,στο κιλκις ειναι χωρις χρεωση,ισως επειδη εχουν πολλες νεες συνδεσεις...

----------


## nickaros

Μια χαρα τοτε σου εκατσε!!! φοβομουν οτι θα ειχες δραματα με την συτα, αλλα αφου ολα οκ φτυνε τον κορφο σου.  :Razz:

----------


## Picard

> Μια χαρα τοτε σου εκατσε!!! φοβομουν οτι θα ειχες δραματα με την συτα, αλλα αφου ολα οκ φτυνε τον κορφο σου.


Youtube ολα σφαιρατα,ευρος ζωνης κατεβασματος το αναμενομενο 1,4mb/s..τηλεφωνια voip ολα οκ...περιηγηση σφαιρατη χωρις καθυστερηση στις σελιδες,συνδεση στο battle.net του starcraft χωρις κολληματα,μονο torrents δε δοκιμασα,θα δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη.

καμια φορα θελει και τυχη,με τη forthnet ειχα δεινοπαθησει,με τον οτε καπως καλα,ενω με τη cyta ειναι κορυφη,το τιμολογιο και η πληθωρα των επιλογων ειναι το κατι αλλο....

----------


## ps.christos

Αυτό που έκανε εντύπωση έμενα στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία όταν έριξα μια ματιά σε ένα φυλλάδιο της είναι ότι η χρέωση στα κινητά είναι ανά δευτερόλεπτο ακόμα και όταν είσαι μέσα σε πακέτο προσφοράς ισχύει??

----------


## ps.christos

Γιατί στο περισσότερο ανταγωνισμό μέσα σε πακέτο πάει στην καλύτερη ανά 30sec.

----------


## Picard

> Αυτό που έκανε εντύπωση έμενα στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία όταν έριξα μια ματιά σε ένα φυλλάδιο της είναι ότι η χρέωση στα κινητά είναι ανά δευτερόλεπτο ακόμα και όταν είσαι μέσα σε πακέτο προσφοράς ισχύει??





> Γιατί στο περισσότερο ανταγωνισμό μέσα σε πακέτο πάει στην καλύτερη ανά 30sec.


Όλες οι κλήσεις τηλεφωνίας χρεώνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση, περιλαμβανομένων και των προγραμμάτων χρόνου ομιλίας.

[ετσι γραφει στο site]

----------


## nickaros

> Αυτό που έκανε εντύπωση έμενα στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία όταν έριξα μια ματιά σε ένα φυλλάδιο της είναι ότι η χρέωση στα κινητά είναι ανά δευτερόλεπτο ακόμα και όταν είσαι μέσα σε πακέτο προσφοράς ισχύει??


Ναι ισχυει και αστικες και υπεραστικες χρεωνονται ανα δευτερολεπτο ανεξαρτητα αν εισαι εντος δωρεαν χρονου ομιλιας ή αν τον εχεις ξεπερασει, δηλαδη η πραγματικη διαρκεια ειναι παντα ιδια με την τιμολογηθεισα.

----------


## darkmoon

Καλή φάση αυτή με τον τεχνικό.Εγώ έχω την πρίζα χύμα έξω εδώ και χρόνια και θα με ενδιέφερε να μου έφτιαχνε κάποιος την πρίζα, έστω και με πληρωμή.Υποστηρίζει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες η cyta?

----------


## Picard

> Καλή φάση αυτή με τον τεχνικό.Εγώ έχω την πρίζα χύμα έξω εδώ και χρόνια και θα με ενδιέφερε να μου έφτιαχνε κάποιος την πρίζα, έστω και με πληρωμή.Υποστηρίζει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες η cyta?


Ναι εμενα ηρθε και τα ρυθμισε ολα,πλεον το τηλ ειναι σε ξεχωριστη πριζα αλλα λογω voip πρεπει το ρουτερ να ειναι ενεργοποιημενο παντα.

----------


## darkmoon

Οκ θα ρωτήσω και στο τοπικό κατάστημα cyta.

----------


## 3ftw

5 και σημερα..δευτερα ενεργοποιουμε στην cyta,..η μεταβαση θα γινει απο ωρα σε ωρα η θα ειμαι offline καμια μερα..?επισης η τηλεφωνια αργει παραπανω διαβασα (1 ημερα)πως θα καταλαβω αν το τηλ μου ειναι συμβατο..?εχω ενα ασυρματο της φτηνιας απο τα carrefour 15E.αν δεν ειναι συμβατο να προτιμησω μια συσκευη που ειδα στο καταστημα της cyta..?ενα gigaset..?αυτα λογικα τα εχουν τεσταρισμενα ε..?
επισης οταν ειχα παρει το ρουτερ το κουμπωσα για λιγο στον οτε χωρις να βαλω καμια ρυθμιση μεσα και αναψε το adsl και μετα το εβγαλα παλι..οταν το κουμπωσω την δευτερα θα χρειαστει να περασω τιποτα διαφορετικο..?username και pass?

----------


## ermis333

> 5 και σημερα..δευτερα ενεργοποιουμε στην cyta,..η μεταβαση θα γινει απο ωρα σε ωρα η θα ειμαι offline καμια μερα..?επισης η τηλεφωνια αργει παραπανω διαβασα (1 ημερα)πως θα καταλαβω αν το τηλ μου ειναι συμβατο..?εχω ενα ασυρματο της φτηνιας απο τα carrefour 15E.αν δεν ειναι συμβατο να προτιμησω μια συσκευη που ειδα στο καταστημα της cyta..?ενα gigaset..?αυτα λογικα τα εχουν τεσταρισμενα ε..?
> επισης οταν ειχα παρει το ρουτερ το κουμπωσα για λιγο στον οτε χωρις να βαλω καμια ρυθμιση μεσα και αναψε το adsl και μετα το εβγαλα παλι..οταν το κουμπωσω την δευτερα θα χρειαστει να περασω τιποτα διαφορετικο..?username και pass?


Όλα γίνονται σε λίγες ώρες και αυτόματα, όταν είναι να ενεργοποιηθείς θα απενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή εντελώς για 1-3 ώρες, μόλις γίνει αυτό βάζεις το Router της Cyta πάνω και περιμένεις. Η ενεργοποίηση η δική μου έγινε στις 17:00 οπότε μην ανησυχήσεις άμα δείς και αργεί να σου κοπεί η γραμμή.

----------


## manual2100

> οταν το κουμπωσω την δευτερα θα χρειαστει να περασω τιποτα διαφορετικο..?username και pass?


όχι τα "κατεβάζει" αυτόματα. Επίσης ίσως δεν μπορούν να σε πάρουν (θα φαίνεται ότι καλεί σε αυτόν που παίρνει αλλά δεν θα χτυπάει σε εσένα το τηλ)για λίγες ώρες μέχρι να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι πάροχοι

----------


## 3ftw

οσο αφορα την συσκευη μου που προειπα..?θα ειναι συμβατη με το voip η οχι..?ολες ειναι..?

----------


## Picard

> οσο αφορα την συσκευη μου που προειπα..?θα ειναι συμβατη με το voip η οχι..?ολες ειναι..?


δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα,το voip δεν εχει να κανει με τη συσκευη αλλα με τον τροπο συνδεσης,οσο αναφορα την πρωτη μερα πιθανον να μην εχεις πληρη τηλεφωνια για καποιες ωρες,εμενα στις 16:00 το απογευμα ολοκληρωθηκε η μεταβαση σε cyta,θα σου ερθει sms στο κινητο.

----------


## 3ftw

> δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα,το voip δεν εχει να κανει με τη συσκευη αλλα με τον τροπο συνδεσης,οσο αναφορα την πρωτη μερα πιθανον να μην εχεις πληρη τηλεφωνια για καποιες ωρες,εμενα στις 16:00 το απογευμα ολοκληρωθηκε η μεταβαση σε cyta,θα σου ερθει sms στο κινητο.


οχι γιατι διαβαζα για θορυβους σε κλησεις κτλπ εδω μεσα και νομιζα υποστηριζει μερικες μαρκες και μονο επωνυμα καθως το δικο μου οπως ειπα παραπανω ειναι της φτηνιας..

----------


## Radix

εγω που πηρα ενα φτηνιαρικο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο turboX απο πλαισιο δουλευει μια χαρα...

----------


## manual2100

> οχι γιατι διαβαζα για θορυβους σε κλησεις κτλπ εδω μεσα και νομιζα υποστηριζει μερικες μαρκες και μονο επωνυμα καθως το δικο μου οπως ειπα παραπανω ειναι της φτηνιας..


από όσο ξέρω μόνο μερικά παλιά ασύρματα πανασόνικ έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## 3ftw

μολις με ξαναπηρανε απο τον ΟΤΕ για αντιπροταση 2 μερες πριν την ενεργοποιηση και με πλαγιο τροπο πηγε να με παγιδεψει ο τυπος να πω ναι και να παραμεινω..

μου προτεινει 24αρα με 2Ε παραπανω μονο για 2 λογαριασμους.
του λεω οχι...
μου λεει ενταξει συνεχιζουμε στο ιδιο προγραμματακι που ημασταν..?
του λεω οχι..την δευτερα ενεργοποιουμε στην cyta..

----------


## Picard

> μολις με ξαναπηρανε απο τον ΟΤΕ για αντιπροταση 2 μερες πριν την ενεργοποιηση και με πλαγιο τροπο πηγε να με παγιδεψει ο τυπος να πω ναι και να παραμεινω..
> 
> μου προτεινει 24αρα με 2Ε παραπανω μονο για 2 λογαριασμους.
> του λεω οχι...
> μου λεει ενταξει συνεχιζουμε στο ιδιο προγραμματακι που ημασταν..?
> του λεω οχι..την δευτερα ενεργοποιουμε στην cyta..


καλα εκανες,η cyta ειναι η μονη που αξιζει στη σταθερη...



Εχθες και σημερα εχω ενα προβλημα με το voip,χθες το μεσημερι το λαμπακι του voip εσβησε,εκλεισα και ανοιξα ξανα το ρουτερ και επανηλθε,σημερα παλι μου το κανε αυτο,το κανει καποια διαστηματα,δε ξερω τι φταιει,εαν συνεχισει θα τους παρω τηλ..

----------


## Hetfield

> καλα εκανες,η cyta ειναι η μονη που αξιζει στη σταθερη...
> 
> 
> 
> Εχθες και σημερα εχω ενα προβλημα με το voip,χθες το μεσημερι το λαμπακι του voip εσβησε,εκλεισα και ανοιξα ξανα το ρουτερ και επανηλθε,σημερα παλι μου το κανε αυτο,το κανει καποια διαστηματα,δε ξερω τι φταιει,εαν συνεχισει θα τους παρω τηλ..


Παρτους τηλεφωνο για να στο φτιαξουν, ειχα κι εγω παρομοιο προβλημα.

----------


## Picard

> Παρτους τηλεφωνο για να στο φτιαξουν, ειχα κι εγω παρομοιο προβλημα.


Σημερα δε μου το κανε,ευτυχως,θα δω πως θα παει η επομενη εβδομαδα,μεχρι στιγμης ολα τελεια.. :One thumb up:

----------


## man99

Νέος συνδρομητής cyta στη Νέα Σμύρνη (κοντά στο γήπεδο)..Στα 4 mbps..Aπόλυτα ευχαριστημένος

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια μολις συνδεθηκα με cyta..η τηλεφωνια δεν εχει ερθει ακομα αλλα το ιντερνετ μολις ηρθε αφου εβαλα το username και pass που μου ειχανε στειλει..
τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα εξης:




> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:01:49
> 
> DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.244 / 13.772
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 8.191
> ...


πολλα FEC Errors (Up/Down δεν εχει για τοσο λιγο./.?

----------


## Hetfield

Μια χαρα στατιστικα εχεις, αν συνυπολογισω το γεγονος οτι απεχεις πολυ απο το dslam σου. Τα FEC Errors που εχεις δεν θεωρουνται πολλα.

----------


## bianconero

Kαινούριος κι εγώ στην Cyta, παραθέτω τα δικά μου στατιστικά της γραμμής:



```
Link Information
			
Uptime:	2 days, 11:19:31
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.136 / 11.192
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.022 / 9.326
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	952,10 / 5,76
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	11 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 487.505
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.551
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.357
```


Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω είναι ποιος ο συγχρονισμός μου. Είναι τα 11Mbps ή τα 9Mpbs;
Αν θυμάμαι καλά όσο ήμουν με άλλο router στην Forthnet, δεν υπήρχαν δύο τιμές (Maximum Bandwidth & Βandwidth), και ήμουν συνέχεια καρφωμένος κοντά στα 12Mbps.

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια αλλαξα το thomson με pirelli...πρεπει να κανω κατι για την τηλεφωνια..?γιατι δεν δουλευει ενω στο thomson μονο του ξεκινουσε...plz help

----------


## prodromosfan

εννοεις σου το εφερε καποιος τεχνικος.
λογικα θα τραβαει μονο του τις ρυθμισεις. 

αλιιως τραβα του ενα hard reset

----------


## 3ftw

> εννοεις σου το εφερε καποιος τεχνικος.
> λογικα θα τραβαει μονο του τις ρυθμισεις. 
> 
> αλιιως τραβα του ενα hard reset


οχι εννοω πηγα σε συνεργατη και εδωσα αυτο που ειχα και πηρα το pirelli...μεσα σε ενα βιβλιαρακι λεει οτι θελει λιγη ωρα για τις ριθμυσεις...απο hard reset ξεκινησε γιατι καινουργιο ειναι

----------


## nickaros

> οχι εννοω πηγα σε συνεργατη και εδωσα αυτο που ειχα και πηρα το pirelli...μεσα σε ενα βιβλιαρακι λεει οτι θελει λιγη ωρα για τις ριθμυσεις...απο hard reset ξεκινησε γιατι καινουργιο ειναι


Μαλλον πρεπει να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη και θα τους πεις οτι αλλαξες ρουτερ θα σου ζητησουν να τους πεις το mac του ρουτερ και θα περασουν τους κωδικους τησ τηλεφωνιας εκεινη, γτ δεν τους ανακοινωνουν.

----------


## 3ftw

ναι εστειλα email με το προβλημα και τα στοιχεια μου και περιμενω,

----------


## ermis333

> ναι εστειλα email με το προβλημα και τα στοιχεια μου και περιμενω,


Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13877, άσε τα e-mail  :Smile:

----------


## 3ftw

δεν εχω τηλ...επισης ενας φιλος μου με οτε καλει σε αυτο και δεν τον συνδεει καν...καρτα στο κινητο εχω πολυ λιγη και δεν θα προλαβω ουτε καν να πατησω το 4

----------


## 3ftw

οκ καταφερα μιλησα και τους ειπα να με παρουν καπακι...το αναμψε το voip..κανονικα ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο

----------


## nickaros

> δεν εχω τηλ...επισης ενας φιλος μου με οτε καλει σε αυτο και δεν τον συνδεει καν...καρτα στο κινητο εχω πολυ λιγη και δεν θα προλαβω ουτε καν να πατησω το 4


ελπιζω να ανεφερες στο εμαιλ τηλ επικοινωνιας και τηλεφωνο γραμμης mac serial number ο,τι στοιχεια εχει το ρουτερ, λογικα μεχρι το απογευματακι θα το εχουν δει

----------


## 3ftw

κομπλε παιδια...ολα κομπλε..

----------


## 3ftw

γνωριζει κανενας αν στο pirelli υπαρχει η επιλογη να δω τον χρονο που ειναι online το modem..?δεν το βρισκω μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## Picard

Τελικα ειχα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις κατεβηκα στα 13Mbps και ανεβασαν το SNR margin στα 8,5.......

----------


## nickaros

> γνωριζει κανενας αν στο pirelli υπαρχει η επιλογη να δω τον χρονο που ειναι online το modem..?δεν το βρισκω μεχρι στιγμης


Δυστυχως ουτε εγω εχω βρει κατι τετοιο μαλλον δεν υπαρχει. το συν του ειναι οτι βλεπεις ολες τις κλησεις που εχεις κανει και οχι τισ τελευταιες 10 οπως στο τομσον και τουλαχιστον στην γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ σταθερο σε σχεση με το τομσον που μια περιοδο με εχει διαλησει στις αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι να μου το αλλαξουν.

----------


## 3ftw

> Δυστυχως ουτε εγω εχω βρει κατι τετοιο μαλλον δεν υπαρχει. το συν του ειναι οτι βλεπεις ολες τις κλησεις που εχεις κανει και οχι τισ τελευταιες 10 οπως στο τομσον και τουλαχιστον στην γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ σταθερο σε σχεση με το τομσον που μια περιοδο με εχει διαλησει στις αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι να μου το αλλαξουν.


αποσυνδεσεις δεν ειχα ουτε εγω με το τομσον..το θεμα μου ηταν το nat type του ps3 και το αλλαξα...μαλλον δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε το uptime..δεν πειραζει..
σημερα παντως ολη μερα που ημουν σπιτι και εννοειτε ημουν σε pc και ps3 ηταν αψογο και απο ιντερνετ και απο τηλεφωνια...ευελπιστω να συνεχισει ετσι...θεματα με σταθεροτητα γραμμης δεν ειχα ουτε στον οτε..οποτε ελπιζω να παιζει και αυτο τον ρολο του..μεχρι στγμης cyta ftw

----------


## jetresin

Γεια σας κι απο μενα 1ο μυνημα μου, αν η cyta ειναι πιο γρηγορη τοτε το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα...

----------


## nickaros

> Γεια σας κι απο μενα 1ο μυνημα μου, αν η cyta ειναι πιο γρηγορη τοτε το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα...


σε σεχεση με την φορθνετ εννοεις? εγω τις θεωρω το ιδιο απλα σε μερικες περιοχες η συτα ειναι καλυτερη γιατι η φορθνετ εχει μπουκωμενο δικτυο. επιπλεον αν θες να μην εχεις χρονο ομιλιας στο πακετο σου η χρεωση γινεται ανα δευτερολεπτο και σε σταθερα και σε κινητα σε αντιθεση με την φορθνετ που εχει βημα χρεωσης ανα λεπτο, επιπλεον στην συτα μπορεις να βαλεις οσο χρονο ομιλιας σε βολευει αν δεν θες απεριοριστα. δες στο σαιτ www.cyta.gr για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες. απλα το μονο θεμα ειναι το τηλεγωνο συνδεεται στο ρουτερ και αν εχεις παραπανω απο ενα τηνεφωνο θα πρεπει να κανεις καποιες τροποποιησεις στην συδεσμολογια των πρηζων.

----------


## bianconero

> Kαινούριος κι εγώ στην Cyta, παραθέτω τα δικά μου στατιστικά της γραμμής:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Link Information
> 			
> Uptime:	2 days, 11:19:31
> DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
> ...



Επειδή δεν έχει απαντήσει κάποιος στο post μου και επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης για να ξέρω αν είναι λογικό από τα 11900 με τη Forthnet, να κλειδώνω στα 9.326, έκανα κλήση στη Cyta και έκανα την ερώτηση.
Από μόνοι τους μου απάντησαν ότι δεν είναι λογική αυτή διαφορά με τον προηγούμενο πάροχο και το δήλωσαν σαν βλάβη.

Χτες μου τηλεφώνησε τεχνικός για να με ρωτήσει για τις αποσυνδέσεις που έχω!!!! Του ανέφερα ότι δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και ότι εγώ ρώτησα για την διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό των router, ανέμεσα στους 2 παρόχους.
Μου απάντησε ότι κοίταζε για άλλο πρόβλημα (λόγω λανθασμένης δήλωσης βλάβης !!!!) και ότι θα αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του προφίλ μου για να κλειδώσω σε περισσότερα Mbps.

Και η ερώτηση μου: είναι λογική αυτή η διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' όσα μου είπε ο τεχνικός, είχαν ρυθμισμένο το προφίλ μου να κλειδώνει σε συγκεκριμένο εύρος, δηλαδή είχαν βάλει κάτι σαν όριο.
Κατάλαβα σωστά ή λάθος; Αν ναι, δεν είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο; Να πληρώνεις για 24Mbps, να μπορείς να κλειδώσεις στα ~12Mbps λόγω συνθηκών στην περιοχή που μένεις και να σου βάζουν όρια για να μη 'μπουκώσει' λογικά, η εταιρία;


Ps. Φυσικά μετά από κάποια reboot που είδα στο router, μετά το τηλεφώνημα του τεχνικού (μάλλον τα έκανε ο ίδιος), αυτό συγχρινίζει ακόμη ποιο κάτω, στα 8320 !!!!

----------


## proktor

> Επειδή δεν έχει απαντήσει κάποιος στο post μου και επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης για να ξέρω αν είναι λογικό από τα 11900 με τη Forthnet, να κλειδώνω στα 9.326, έκανα κλήση στη Cyta και έκανα την ερώτηση.
> Από μόνοι τους μου απάντησαν ότι δεν είναι λογική αυτή διαφορά με τον προηγούμενο πάροχο και το δήλωσαν σαν βλάβη.
> 
> Χτες μου τηλεφώνησε τεχνικός για να με ρωτήσει για τις αποσυνδέσεις που έχω!!!! Του ανέφερα ότι δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και ότι εγώ ρώτησα για την διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό των router, ανέμεσα στους 2 παρόχους.
> Μου απάντησε ότι κοίταζε για άλλο πρόβλημα (λόγω λανθασμένης δήλωσης βλάβης !!!!) και ότι θα αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του προφίλ μου για να κλειδώσω σε περισσότερα Mbps.
> 
> Και η ερώτηση μου: είναι λογική αυτή η διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ, αν κατάλαβα καλά απ' όσα μου είπε ο τεχνικός, είχαν ρυθμισμένο το προφίλ μου να κλειδώνει σε συγκεκριμένο εύρος, δηλαδή είχαν βάλει κάτι σαν όριο.
> Κατάλαβα σωστά ή λάθος; Αν ναι, δεν είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο; Να πληρώνεις για 24Mbps, να μπορείς να κλειδώσεις στα ~12Mbps λόγω συνθηκών στην περιοχή που μένεις και να σου βάζουν όρια για να μη 'μπουκώσει' λογικά, η εταιρία;
> 
> ...


Προφανώς θεωρούν ότι αν σε αφήσουν ελεύθερο να πιάσεις τα 12 θα σου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις και σε βάλανε σε προφίλ με SNR συγκεκριμένο ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η απρόσκοπτη εμπειρία σου στο internet.Αυτό δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ως παρανομία αλλά ως νοιάζομαι για την βέλτιστη εμπειρία του πελάτη.Από την άλλη αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να τους πεις να σε αφήσουν όσο πιάσεις και αν δείς ότι σου κάνει μετά κόλπα η γραμμή, τους ξαναπαίρνεις και τους λές να σε γυρίσουν σε κάτι ποιό ασφαλές.Πάντως για να σε βάλανε εκεί κάτι θα είδανε το οποίο η forthnet δεν είδε.

----------


## paodim

παιδια μια ερωτηση,σορρυ αν δεν επρεπε να ρωτησω εδω,μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ 1play me 14 euro(4mbits) απο το 2play(4mbits) me 16 euro γιατι εχουν 2 ευρω διαφορα ?το ιδιο πραμα δεν ειναι?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Seitman

To 1play προϋποθέτει ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (συνεπώς και 2ο πάγιο) για τις κλήσεις, ενώ το 2play έρχεται με ένα πάγιο (internet & κλήσεις).

----------


## paodim

ευχαριστω seitman!!!

----------


## Hetfield

> To 1play προϋποθέτει ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (συνεπώς και 2ο πάγιο) για τις κλήσεις, ενώ το 2play έρχεται με ένα πάγιο (internet & κλήσεις).


Νομιζω πως κανεις λαθος. Το 1play απλα δεν εχει τηλεφωνια, προσφερεται μεσω full llu, δηλαδη δεν πληρωνεις κανενα αλλο παγιο περα απο τα 14€.

Τελευταια η Cyta δε μας τα λεει καλα, πολλα timeouts σε σελιδες και αργο browsing.

----------


## prodromosfan

> To 1play προϋποθέτει ύπαρξη τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (συνεπώς και 2ο πάγιο) για τις κλήσεις, ενώ το 2play έρχεται με ένα πάγιο (internet & κλήσεις).


αυτο ισχυει hetfield


και ναι γενικοτερα τα βραδυα η cyta τον πινει

----------


## Liontarion

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη Ανασταση!
Ειμαι καινουργιος στη cyta (τελος Μαρτιου) και μετα απο μια περιπετεια με βλαβες του οτε επιτελους εχω συνδεση :Thumbs up: .
Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για τα παρακατω(ειμαι ασχετος απο ρουτερ),και μενω στα 800 μετρα απο τον οτε.
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	2 days, 15:15:16
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.264 / 14.912
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 8.191
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	242,55 / 2,24
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 7,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / IFTN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 100.238
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

----------


## Seitman

Μια  χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου. Αν έχεις επιλέξει το 8άρι πρόγραμμα, η γραμμή σου τερματίζει.

----------


## Liontarion

Καλημερα και σε ευχαριστω Seitman.
Καλη Ανασταση!

----------


## elgriego

> Νομιζω πως κανεις λαθος. Το 1play απλα δεν εχει τηλεφωνια, προσφερεται μεσω full llu, δηλαδη δεν πληρωνεις κανενα αλλο παγιο περα απο τα 14€.
> 
> Τελευταια η Cyta δε μας τα λεει καλα, πολλα timeouts σε σελιδες και αργο browsing.


Και νομιζα οτι ημουν μονο εγω και δεν ελεγα τιποτα. Παρατηρω και αργο browsing και πτωση της τελικης ταχυτητας του download. Νομιζω οτι οι VDSL συνδεσεις εχουν αρχισει και γονατιζουν το δικτυο. Κατι μου θυμιζει, κατι μου θυμιζει...!!! ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που στην αρχη πετουσε και μετα αρχισαν τα προβληματα. Θελω να δω εαν η CYTA θα εχει την ιδια αντιδραση με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που εκανε πανω απο 6μηνο να αναβαθμισει το δικτυο της.  :Thinking:

----------


## Picard

> αυτο ισχυει hetfield
> 
> 
> και ναι γενικοτερα τα βραδυα η cyta τον πινει


Eγω δεν εχω προβλημα,κλειδωνω στα 13mbps και κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1,3-1,4mb/s  ,τωρα μου ανεβασαν το snr στο 9 και δεν εχω αλλες αποσυνδεσεις...

----------


## lukegr

Εμένα μ'ενδιαφέρει μόνο το internet. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πάω σε 1play ?

Σας ρωτώ γιατί θα πάω σε σπίτι το οποίο δεν έχει αυτήν τη στιγμή τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Εμένα μ'ενδιαφέρει μόνο το internet. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πάω σε 1play ?
> 
> Σας ρωτώ γιατί θα πάω σε σπίτι το οποίο δεν έχει αυτήν τη στιγμή τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.


Στο 1play πρέπει να πληρώνεις και πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν σε συμφέρει. Βάλε 2play στην cyta και απλά μην συνδέεις τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο router. Τα 4Mbps 2play έχουν 16ευρώ το μήνα με ΦΠΑ. Ενώ με 1play θα έχεις 15ευρώ το μήνα πάγιο ΟΤΕ + το πάγιο της cyta για την ταχύτητα που θα επιλέξεις.

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια σκεφτομαι να τους παρω τηλ να το γυρισω σε fast path..βοηθαει στο ping?αν ναι περιπου ποσο καλυτερο.?

----------


## Picard

> παιδια σκεφτομαι να τους παρω τηλ να το γυρισω σε fast path..βοηθαει στο ping?αν ναι περιπου ποσο καλυτερο.?


Εγω με το interleaved παιζω παιχνιδια online κανονικα,επισης το interleaved ανοιγει πιο γρηγορα τα βιντεακια στο youtube ....ειχα και fastpath με τον οτε πριν στα 15Mbps,ειδα διαφορα τωρα με τη cyta σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα αλλα πιο σταθερη γραμμη,οποτε για μενα μην το κανεις....

----------


## 3ftw

> Εγω με το interleaved παιζω παιχνιδια online κανονικα,επισης το interleaved ανοιγει πιο γρηγορα τα βιντεακια στο youtube ....ειχα και fastpath με τον οτε πριν στα 15Mbps,ειδα διαφορα τωρα με τη cyta σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα αλλα πιο σταθερη γραμμη,οποτε για μενα μην το κανεις....


λες ε?θα παρω τηλ αν ειναι να το ακυρωσω το αιτημα μου..
επισης μια αλλη απορια..ξεκινησα στην cyta πριν 2 εβδομαδες με line atte 39 και τωρα εχει ανεβει στο 42...με καθε επανεκιννηση πηγαινει 40-42..η γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ σταθερη..λετε να φταιει τιποτα..?

δοικιμασα με το huawei και δινει καλυτερα στατιστικα..μαλλον ειναι τερτιπι του pirelli

----------


## Picard

> λες ε?θα παρω τηλ αν ειναι να το ακυρωσω το αιτημα μου..
> επισης μια αλλη απορια..ξεκινησα στην cyta πριν 2 εβδομαδες με line atte 39 και τωρα εχει ανεβει στο 42...με καθε επανεκιννηση πηγαινει 40-42..η γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ σταθερη..λετε να φταιει τιποτα..?
> 
> δοικιμασα με το huawei και δινει καλυτερα στατιστικα..μαλλον ειναι τερτιπι του pirelli


Ισως να φταιει ο εξοπλισμος,επειδη εχω δοκιμασει το Huawei του οτε,πολυ ανωτερο απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρουτερακι απο αυτα που δινουν οι αλλες εταιριες,μακαρι και η cyta να εδινε καποιο Huawei με voip....

----------


## 3ftw

σημερα το ζαντολαστιχο το μαυρο μου εκανε την πρωτη επανεκινηση απο μονο του...σας εχει τυχει και σε εσας..?

----------


## 3ftw

σαν να σερνετε το συμπαν στο κατεβασμα στην θεσσαλονικη...

----------


## nickaros

> σαν να σερνετε το συμπαν στο κατεβασμα στην θεσσαλονικη...


Μια μικρη υστεριση την εχει.... και γω το παρατηρησα παρωδικο θα ειναι μωρε..

----------


## 3ftw

οντως...ξελαμπικαρε

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω παλι εδω και ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον εχω προβληματα με connection timeouts, δηλαδη τυχαινει πολλες φορες μεσα στη μερα να ανοιγω μια σελιδα και να μην ανοιγει τελικα, και να πρεπει να κανω προσπαθεια 2 και 3 φορες μεχρι να ανοιξει

----------


## nickaros

το ανεφερες στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη? γιατι ενας μηνας ειναι αρκετο διαστημα.

----------


## dantouan

παλι σημερα το απογευμα τα ιδια, ολο το δικτυο ειχε πεσει στην Αθηνα για αρκετη ωρα... αντε λιγοτερο απο ενας μηνας εμεινε για να εξαφανιστουμε  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

> παλι σημερα το απογευμα τα ιδια, ολο το δικτυο ειχε πεσει στην Αθηνα για αρκετη ωρα... αντε λιγοτερο απο ενας μηνας εμεινε για να εξαφανιστουμε


Πειραιά είμαι και δεν είχα πρόβλημα την ώρα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Squall

Καθε απογευμα (μετα τις 5) πεφτει ενα σουρσιμο, τις περισσοτερες φορες ομως ειναι πολυ εντονο και σου σπαει τα νευρα...

----------


## scoutboy

να καταθεσω και εγω την αποψη μου...

χρονια στον οτε απο τοτε που παλευαμε με το μοντεμ της ιντρακομ....ειπα και εγω να αλλαξω σε μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα και πιο φτηνα...
οντως γινεται ενεργοποιηση γραμμης την 7η μαιου στης 9 το πρωι.αμεσως αλλαζω μοντεμ κανω μετρησης και πηγαινω σφαιρα.κλειδωνω στα 34 και κατεβαζω με 4.
στης 10 το πρωι πεταγωμε μεχρι το φουρνο της γειτονειας μου και βλεπω στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας συνεργειο του οτε με το διαχειριστη.δεν δινω σημασια.γυριζω απο τον φουρνο (κανα 10λεπτο ολο αυτο)και το συνεργειο ειναι ακομα κατω.ρωταω το διαχειριστη τι παιζει και μου λεει πως διορθωνουν καποια βλαβη.
ανεβαινω στο σπιτι και αφου τακτοποιω τα πραγματα μου παω να μπω στο ιντερνετ.αυτο ηταν...!!!!καμια συνδεση.κανω μια επανεκκινηση,ματαια ομως.τοτε καταλαβα πως ο οτε κατι εκανε...!!!!

κατεβαινω κατω και δυστυχως εχουν φυγει...!!!!

για να μην πολυλογο μετα απο επαφες με την cyta στο τμημα που μου εκανε την συνδεση και με τους τεχνικους(σημ.το τεχνικο τμημα δεν παιζει,ειναι πολυ δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι)εστειλε βασικα ο υπευθυνος του τμηματος εξυπηρετησης (εξαιρετος και πολυ υπομονετικος)τεχνικο στο σπιτι.και της 2 φορες που ηρθε το παληκαρι εκανε καλη δουλεια χωρις να ειμαι στο σπιτι γιατι δουλευα.πηρε μετρησης απο της γραμμες της πολυκατοικιας και διαπιστωθηκαν τα εξης.

ο οτε ειχε βραχυκυκλωση την γραμμη μου στο καφαο του (ο τεχνικος μου ειπα απο λαθος τους,ειναι καλο παιδι) και αφου μετα απο πιεση στους τεχνικους του οτε το εφτιαξαν διαπιστωθηκε οτι ειχαν αλλαξει και τα καλωδια μου στην πολυκατοικια.

τελικα ολη η ιστορια κρατησε 4 μερες με σπασμενα νευρα.πιο πολυ με βοηθησε το τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων και ο τεχνικος που εστειλε κατοπιν συννεοησης τους παρα το τεχνικο τμημα.

και φυσικα μενω στις πρακτικες του οτε οταν φευγεις απο αυτους...επρεπε να ντρεπονται...!!!!!

συγχρονιζω στα 34.8 download και 3 upload.κατεβασμα αρχειων με 4 mbs.

συμπερασμα...αν δειτε συνεργειο οτε την μερα που αλλαξατε παροχο παρτε τους τα στοιχεια και μεινετε διπλα τους οτι εργασια και αν κανουν.και ναι εχουν ερθει για σας!!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

διολου απιθανο.

----------


## villager

> διολου απιθανο.


...καλά ναι διόλου απίθανο αλλα μην πανικοβαλλόμαστε και τρέχουμε πίσω απο τα συνεργία κάθε φόρα που βλέπουμε τους τεχνικούς!!!  :Razz:  
Εγώ δε νομίζω πως το κάνουν επίτηδες, μη ξεχνάμε το στατιστικό ανθρωπινό λάθος όπως κ την πιθανότητα του τυχαίου συμβάντος... και στην τελική αν τους "πιάσουμε" νομίζετε πως θα ασχοληθούν;  :Thinking:

----------


## stratus

Προφανως η Cyta με εχει βαλει στο ματι! (πλακα κανω).Μετα την καθυστερηση ενεργοποιησης,μου στελνει δευτερο λογαριασμο οπου με χρεωνει τα αστικα Ελλαδος ,ενω ειναι δωρεαν για ενα χρονο.Στο πρωτο λογαριασμο επεσε τηλ. και με βεβαιωσαν οτι το ποσο θα αφαιρεθει στον επομενο.Ερχεταο ο δευτερος και με ξαναχρεωνουν.Τωρα μου λενε να μην πληρωσω μεχρι να με ενημερωσουν αυτοι για το ποσο που θα πρεπει να καταβαλω.Εχει γουστο να μου το κοψουν επειδη δε θα εχω πληρωσει.

----------


## nnn

> να καταθεσω και εγω την αποψη μου...
> 
> χρονια στον οτε απο τοτε που παλευαμε με το μοντεμ της ιντρακομ....ειπα και εγω να αλλαξω σε μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα και πιο φτηνα...
> οντως γινεται ενεργοποιηση γραμμης την 7η μαιου στης 9 το πρωι.αμεσως αλλαζω μοντεμ κανω μετρησης και πηγαινω σφαιρα.κλειδωνω στα 34 και κατεβαζω με 4.
> στης 10 το πρωι πεταγωμε μεχρι το φουρνο της γειτονειας μου και βλεπω στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας συνεργειο του οτε με το διαχειριστη.δεν δινω σημασια.γυριζω απο τον φουρνο (κανα 10λεπτο ολο αυτο)και το συνεργειο ειναι ακομα κατω.ρωταω το διαχειριστη τι παιζει και μου λεει πως διορθωνουν καποια βλαβη.
> ανεβαινω στο σπιτι και αφου τακτοποιω τα πραγματα μου παω να μπω στο ιντερνετ.αυτο ηταν...!!!!καμια συνδεση.κανω μια επανεκκινηση,ματαια ομως.τοτε καταλαβα πως ο οτε κατι εκανε...!!!!
> 
> κατεβαινω κατω και δυστυχως εχουν φυγει...!!!!
> 
> ...


Έχεις βάλει VDSL ?

----------


## Picard

Τροποποιησεις τιμοκαταλογου απο 1/6/2012 

Προσθηκη ελαχιστης χρεωσης κλησης 45" για εθνικες και διεθνεις κλησεις, Καλως τα παιδια,αργησανε αλλα την κανανε τη στραβη,απο δικαιη εταιρια που ηταν προσχωρησε στο club των αδικων εταιριων,τωρα μην αρχισουν καποιοι να λενε πως οι αλλοι παιζουν με βημα χρεωσης το λεπτο,Γεια σου Cyta.....

Πηγη: http://www.cyta.gr/uploads/files/4404.pdf

----------


## 3lbereth

> Τροποποιησεις τιμοκαταλογου απο 1/6/2012 
> 
> Προσθηκη ελαχιστης χρεωσης κλησης 45" για εθνικες και διεθνεις κλησεις, Καλως τα παιδια,αργησανε αλλα την κανανε τη στραβη,απο δικαιη εταιρια που ηταν προσχωρησε στο club των αδικων εταιριων,τωρα μην αρχισουν καποιοι να λενε πως οι αλλοι παιζουν με βημα χρεωσης το λεπτο,Γεια σου Cyta.....
> 
> Πηγη: http://www.cyta.gr/uploads/files/4404.pdf



Λάθος κίνηση από Cyta ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιες εποχές, αν και για μένα που -προς το παρόν- έχω απεριόριστες εθνικές δε με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα. Επιπλέον, μου δίνουν άλλα 5' ομιλίας στο κινητό με την ίδια χρέωση. Ελπίζω μόνο να μη χρυσώνουν το χάπι για να εφαρμόσουν ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και βήμα χρέωσης _και_ στα κινητά...

----------


## Picard

> Λάθος κίνηση από Cyta ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιες εποχές, αν και για μένα που -προς το παρόν- έχω απεριόριστες εθνικές δε με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα. Επιπλέον, μου δίνουν άλλα 5' ομιλίας στο κινητό με την ίδια χρέωση. Ελπίζω μόνο να μη χρυσώνουν το χάπι για να εφαρμόσουν ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και βήμα χρέωσης _και_ στα κινητά...


Οταν λενε εθνικες κλησεις εννοουν προς σταθερα και κινητα,μαλλον θα ισχυει και στα πακετα ομιλιας αυτο,Γεια σου Cyta....ευτυχως κανουν συχνα αναβαθμισεις και το δικτυο ειναι σφαιρατο....παλι καλα!!!

----------


## antreas9

ο χρόνος πέρασε, και  η cyta, (που ποιοτικά,για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με αφησε πολύ ικανοποιημένο), εγινε πια...ακριβή!
απεριοριστα αστικα+υπεραστικά, κ 24αρα, στα 30 ευρω, την ιδια ωρα που στη wind, το ίδιο πακέτο, + κινητό με 150λεπτα ομιλία, στα 38 ευρω...
(θα μου πεις η cyta δεν εχει κινητή τηλεφωνία,οκ)!
αν δνε αλλάξει κάτι δραματικά, τα μεταφερω όλα στη wind τον αλλοο μήνα...

----------


## prodromosfan

ποια ποιοτητα; 
θα ξεχασω που στη μεταβαση εγινε το σωσε; 
που στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο για πολυ καιρο επρεπε να περιμενες ώρες; 
που συχνα πυκνα επεφτε το τηλ αλλα οχι το ιντερνετ ή το ιντερνετ αλλα οχι το τηλ;
το οτι ακομα δεν φτιαχτει συστημα να ξερεις ποσα λεπτα εχεις καταναλωσει απο το δωρεαν χρονο;
και πανω σαυτα να σου κανει και αυξηση στι ελαχιστο χρονο ομιλιας;;;;
για τους απλους χρηστες υπαρχουν και καλυτερες προτασεις.
εγω που θελω 2γραμμες+στατικη να δω τι θα κανω. προς το παρον ειναι φθηνοτερη αλλα θα ζητησω καμια προσφορά μου φαινεται.

----------


## antreas9

στη μεταβαση, ειχα φαει και εγω τρελλη φρικη.
αλλά όμως, στον ενα χρόνο περίπου που εχω cyta, η γραμμή πρέπει να εχει πεσει 2 -3 φορες όλες κ όλες!
γενικά, απλά τα βραδια μου μπούκωνε λίγο,αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι satisfied από την παρεχομενη ποιότητα.

----------


## Undisputed

"Σύννεφα" για το cash flow στη Cyta Hellas


Πηγή:www.capital.gr


http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1501150

----------


## Artemius

αναμενομενα πραγματα -και- λογω της οικονομικης καταστασης.

πρεπει να ριξουν βαρος εκει που διαφερουν,στην καλη φημη και ποιοτητα. εαν αρχισουν να αναπτυσσονται "πιο πολυ απο οτι φτανει η κουβερτα τους,να σκεπασει τα ποδια τους",τοτε την πατησαν.

π.χ το οτι βαλανε ελαχιστο βημα χρεωσης 45 δευτερόλεπτα προς όλα τα εθνικά και διεθνή δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας,*ειναι λαθος.*

οταν εισαι νεος στον χωρο,πρωτα πρεπει να διαφερεις απο τους αλλους,μερος αυτου ειναι να νιωθει "σεβασμο" και "εμπιστοσυνη" ο πελατης,και ο πιο ευκολος τροπος -και αμεσος- ειναι στην τιμολογιακη πολιτικη.

επιπλεον,εφοσον δραστηριοποιεισαι αποκλειστικα στην σταθερη,δεν εχεις και δυνατοτητα δημιουργιας διαφορων συνθετων προσφορων-πακετων.

----------


## Picard

> αναμενομενα πραγματα -και- λογω της οικονομικης καταστασης.
> 
> πρεπει να ριξουν βαρος εκει που διαφερουν,στην καλη φημη και ποιοτητα. εαν αρχισουν να αναπτυσσονται "πιο πολυ απο οτι φτανει η κουβερτα τους,να σκεπασει τα ποδια τους",τοτε την πατησαν.
> 
> π.χ το οτι βαλανε ελαχιστο βημα χρεωσης 45 δευτερόλεπτα προς όλα τα εθνικά και διεθνή δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας,*ειναι λαθος.*
> 
> οταν εισαι νεος στον χωρο,πρωτα πρεπει να διαφερεις απο τους αλλους,μερος αυτου ειναι να νιωθει "σεβασμο" και "εμπιστοσυνη" ο πελατης,και ο πιο ευκολος τροπος -και αμεσος- ειναι στην τιμολογιακη πολιτικη.
> 
> επιπλεον,εφοσον δραστηριοποιεισαι αποκλειστικα στην σταθερη,δεν εχεις και δυνατοτητα δημιουργιας διαφορων συνθετων προσφορων-πακετων.


Μου φαινεται του χρονου θα το σκεφτω πολυ σοβαρα για να συνεχισω στη cyta...προβλεπω αυξησεις και στα πακετα σε λιγο καιρο...

----------


## adabter

> Μου φαινεται του χρονου θα το σκεφτω πολυ σοβαρα για να συνεχισω στη cyta...προβλεπω αυξησεις και στα πακετα σε λιγο καιρο...


δεν τα πάει καλά και στα οικονομικά. αν κάνει αυξήσεις νομίζω πως θα χάσει το παιχνίδι
http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1501150

----------


## nickaros

Οι αυξησεις γινονται οχι γιατι ετσι τουσ καπνισε ενα πρωι αλλα επειδη θελουν να αυξησουν τον τζηρο τους ετσι ωστε να μπορουν να συνεχισουν να αναπτησονται. με τοσο χαμηλες τιμες και τοσα ανοιγματα που κανει μπαινει μεσα και θελει συνεχεια την στηριξη της συταα κυπρου, πρεπει να ειναι αυτονομη οποτε η αυξηση του τιμολογιου ειναι μονοδρομος, δεν ειμαι υπερ αυτης της αυξησης γιατι με ζημιωνει ως καταναλωτη, αλλα τι να κανουμε ολα τα καλα καποτε τελειωνουν.

----------


## loupasmi

Εγώ πάντως εχτές παρέλαβα το router (ΑV4202Ν) για την vdsl 50 και σήμερα ακύρωσα είναι δυνατόν να σου δίνουν κλειδωμένη υπηρεσία (χωρίς admin κωδικους για το router)και αυτό να το ονομάζουν πολιτική εταίριας?Είμαι επαγγελματίας και θέλω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο που πληρώνω στο έπακρο.Πολύ κακή πολιτική απέναντι στον εξιδικευμένο χρήστη.Δέν μπορώ να κατα'αβω κάτω απο ποιά λογική δέν παρέχεται πλήρης προσβαση ή έστω η δυνατότητα χρήσης άλλου router( και για το internet και για την τηλεφωνία)

----------


## prodromosfan

γι'αυτο θα επρεπε να ειχες ενημερωθει πριν καν κανεις την αιτηση. Η πολιτικη της εταιριας ειναι σωστή σε μια υπηρεσια τοσο κρισιμη οσο ειναι η φωνη. Για ιντερνετ χρησιμοποιησε εσυ οτι θες. Αλλα για την τηλεφωνια δεν θα σου δωσουν τους κωδικους.

----------


## kanonias

> Εγώ πάντως εχτές παρέλαβα το router (ΑV4202Ν) για την vdsl 50 και σήμερα ακύρωσα είναι δυνατόν να σου δίνουν κλειδωμένη υπηρεσία (χωρίς admin κωδικους για το router)και αυτό να το ονομάζουν πολιτική εταίριας?Είμαι επαγγελματίας και θέλω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο που πληρώνω στο έπακρο.Πολύ κακή πολιτική απέναντι στον εξιδικευμένο χρήστη.Δέν μπορώ να κατα'αβω κάτω απο ποιά λογική δέν παρέχεται πλήρης προσβαση ή έστω η δυνατότητα χρήσης άλλου router( και για το internet και για την τηλεφωνία)


και μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό για το internet και να έχει ταυτόχρονα τηλεφωνία απο το ρουτερ της Cyta κάνοντας bridge

----------


## Shinigami

καλα κανουν, αν ο καθενας αρχιζει να σκαλιζει το ρουτερ του μπορω να φανταστω τι θα γινει πολυ ευκολα.

----------


## prodromosfan

η τηλεφωνια αυτη τη στιγμη στο dslam αγ αρτεμιου ειναι κατω. 
το ιντερνετ ΔΕΝ εχει επηρεαστει

----------


## Picard

Ενεργοποιηθηκα στις 30 Μαρτιου ενω ειχα υπογραψει στο συμβολαιο για 4Mbps ιντερνετ αλλαξα την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης σε 24mbps,μου ηρθε ο πρωτος λογαριασμος του απριλιου να πληρωσω ενεργοποιηση+το πρωτο παγιο= περιπου 47 ευρω,μου βαλαν το παγιο των 4mbps,το πληρωσα κανονικα,στον δευτερο λογιαριασμο του Μαιου μου ηρθε να πληρωσω δυο παγια,το ενα του απριλιου 23€ στα 24mbps και το παγιο του μαιου αλλα 23€ δηλαδη,συνολο περιπου μαζι με τις κλησεις στα 50€,τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και ζητησα να μου αφαιρεθουν 16€ στον επομενο λογαριασμο γιατι μου βαλαν να πληρωσω το παγιο του απριλιου δυο φορες,να ξερουν εκει στη cyta οτι θα τα πληρωσω στον επομενο λογαριασμο εφοσον μου ερθει με τη συγκεκριμενη μειωση,την πατησα μια φορα με τη forthnet δεν προκειται να την ξαναπατησω με τη cyta,δευτερον καθε φορα που εχει καταιγιδα πεφτει το voip,δεν εχω τηλεφωνια,μπραβο τους!!!!

----------


## Τσε

Να ρωτησω κατι. Ειμαι εν αναμονη της ενεργοποιησης στην Cyta απο OTE . Επειδη ειμαι περιεργος εβαλα το router που μου εστειλαν με τους κωδικους του OTE. Οταν ενεργοποιηθω στην cyta τι θα γινει ? Θα με παρουν τηλ να μου πουν τους κωδικους η θα τους περασουν αυτοι μονοι τους ?

----------


## prodromosfan

θα τους περασουν μονοι τους λογικα
το πολυ πολυ να χρειαστει να κλεισεις και να ανοιξεις κανα το μοντεμ/ρουτερ

----------


## Picard

> θα τους περασουν μονοι τους λογικα
> το πολυ πολυ να χρειαστει να κλεισεις και να ανοιξεις κανα το μοντεμ/ρουτερ


σε μενα ετσι εγινε οντως....τι την θελαν οι ανθρωποι την ελαχιστη χρεωση κλησης,καλα ειμασταν ετσι....

----------


## Digik

Η ελάχιστη χρέωση με το θέμα του εξοπλισμού δεν είναι λίγο irrelevant?

----------


## darkmoon

Σήμερα δεν μπορώ καν να σερφάρω.Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;
Εχει κανένας πληροφόρηση;

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Σήμερα δεν μπορώ καν να σερφάρω.Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;
> Εχει κανένας πληροφόρηση;


Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι; Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Δες και τα στατιστικά του router σου. Αν έχουν αλλάξει προ το χειρότερο, έλγξε το ενδεχόμενο καλωδιακής βλάβης.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Η ελάχιστη χρέωση με το θέμα του εξοπλισμού δεν είναι λίγο irrelevant?


οχι αν αναλογιστείς οτι το thread εχει τιτλο απόψεις για τη cyta (δικτυο υπηρεσιες εξυπηρετηση)  :Wink: 



> Σήμερα δεν μπορώ καν να σερφάρω.Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;
> Εχει κανένας πληροφόρηση;


dslam αγ αρτεμιου ολα οκ φαινονται.

----------


## deltadeltamike

> dslam αγ αρτεμιου ολα οκ φαινονται.


Dslam Δάφνης όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## kosmous

Στη Νάουσα μόλις πήρα αυτή τη μέτρηση

----------


## prodromosfan

η οποια οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει στο φορουμ ΔΕΝ ειναι αξιοπιστη. 
Υπαρχουν εργαλεια μετρησης ping/latency και line bandwidth στο φορουμ που ειναι πολυ πιο αξιοπιστα.

- - - Updated - - -

η cyta τον επινε once again μεχρι πριν λιγο 
τωρα παει να στρωσει αλλα ακομα εχει πολλα προβληματα με εξωτερικο 
περιεργως skype/msn messenger δεν χαμπαριασανε καθολου, δουλευαν μια χαρα :Thinking:

----------


## kosmous

Σήμερα έστρωσε 58ping 3490down 0.39up με το ίδιο εργαλείο (το χρησιμοποιώ όχι για ακριβείς μετρήσεις , απλά να ξέρω μην είναι η ιδέα μου όταν σέρνεται).

Πρόδρομε πως βρίσκω αυτά που λες ? η αναζήτηση μου έβγαλε κατεβατό θεμάτων .

----------


## prodromosfan

εδω το νημα των προγραμματων που λεει τι κανεις

απο εδω κατεβαζεις 

και εδω ποσταρεις αν θες τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## kosmous

Ευχαριστώ .

Μόλις με πήρανε από wind ίσως για εκατοστή φορά , αλλά αυτή την φορά η κυρία σαν να ξέφυγε :

<< Έχετε ακούσει για την επικινδυνότητα του δικτύου της cyta ?   >>

Ορίστε ? απαντώ .

<< λειτουργεί με δορυφορική σύνδεση και για αυτό τον λόγο εκπέμπει ραδιενέργεια στον χώρο σας >>

Πως έπρεπε να αντιδράσω την στιγμή που ρώτησα το όνομά της , λέγοντάς της πως αυτό που λέει είναι πολύ σοβαρό και πως μπορεί να μπλέξει τρομοκρατώντας έτσι τον κόσμο και αυτή μου το έδωσε πιστεύοντας πως έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ?

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ραδιενέργεια
 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## mephisto

Γρήγορα τηλ στο δημοκριτο για μετρήσεις. :Razz:

----------


## sakels

> Ευχαριστώ .
> 
> Μόλις με πήρανε από wind ίσως για εκατοστή φορά , αλλά αυτή την φορά η κυρία σαν να ξέφυγε :
> 
> << Έχετε ακούσει για την επικινδυνότητα του δικτύου της cyta ?   >>
> 
> Ορίστε ? απαντώ .
> 
> << λειτουργεί με δορυφορική σύνδεση και για αυτό τον λόγο εκπέμπει ραδιενέργεια στον χώρο σας >>
> ...


επρεπε  να της πεις ''οτι ο κοσμος κινδυνευει απο την μ@λ@κι@ που σε δερνει ασχετη απατεωνησα''.

----------


## knbsep

Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα με την Cyta, ψήστα, σβήστα και κάθε ίδους πίτα... μακρυά απο Voip (Cyta και H.O.L) και μακρυά απο isdn (ΟΤΕ και Wind). Παρόλα αυτά και ο ΟΤΕ και η HOL και η Wind δίνουν και pstn. Ά! ξέχασα... και η Vivodi έδινε Voip. Μιλάω πάντα απο προσωπική εμπειρία. Όσο για την Voip έχω να πω το εξής... τηλέφωνο (voice) παίρνεις μέσα απο το modem/router. Έτσι λοιπόν...
1. Δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο εάν έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος.
2. Δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο εάν πέσει το modem/router και χαλάσει.
3. Δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο εάν η γραμμή σου έχει κάποια βλάβη και δεν συγχρονίζει το modem/router.
4. Δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο εάν για κάποιο λόγο το modem/router συγχρονίζει ναι μεν, αλλά δεν παίρνει τα πακέτα απο το cytatech, με αποτέλεσμα να μην σου δίνει υπηρεσίες.
5. Δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο σε όλο το υπόλοιπο διαμέρισμα εκτός και αν είσαι τυχερός και διαβάσεις το εγχειρίδιο, πράγμα που οι περισσότεροι δεν το κάνουν ή σε πληροφορήσει κάποιος "αρμόδιος" σχετικά με την σωστή συνδεσμολογία modem/router-splitter και λοπών τηλ. φίλτρων για τις υπόλοιπες τηλ. συσκευές στα υπόλοιπα δωμάτια του διαμερίσματος.
Τώρα βέβαια κάποιος θα μου πεί πως στην 2η περίπτωση ό,τι εταιρεία και να έχεις και πέσει κάτω το modem/router και χαλάσει, δεν θα έχεις internet. Σύμφωνοι... με την μόνη διαφορά οτι στις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες εάν σου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο απλά αλλάζεις το modem/routerμε ένα άλλο και ξεμπέρδεψες. Στην Cyta όμως έμπλεξες... πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός, να σου βάλει άλλο modem/router και μέσα απο το cytatech να στείλει πακέτα στο νέο πια modem/router ωστέ αυτό να γίνει "συμβατό' με την δική σου γραμμή για παίξει. Και πόσο καιρό θα πάρει αυτό κύριε πρόεδρε??? Οεέεο??? Ακόμη και δύο μέρες να πάρει, που είναι λίγο, είναι αντικειμενικά πολύ όταν έχεις ένα νέο modem/router στα χέρια σου που θα μπορούσες απλά να το αντικαταστήσεις και να παίξει.
Και κάτι τελευταίο... ξέρετε ΠΟΣΟ μα ΠΟΣΟ μας ταλαιπωρούν αυτές οι άτιμες γραμμές Voip στην επίλυση των βλαβών των πελατών??? Για αυτό σας λέω... βάλτε pstn σε όποιον πάροχο θέλετε. Αλλά βάλτε PSTN.

----------


## antreas9

εγω παντως, μια που σαν σύνδεση με εχει ικανοποιήσει η cyta,και μια που η προσφορά που μου έκαναν για να μη φύγω, ήταν καλή, ανανέωσα στη cyta....

----------


## prodromosfan

τι προσφορά αν επιτρέπεται;  :Thinking:

----------


## antreas9

σταματησα τα κινητά που μου είχε δώσει δωρεάν 80 λεπτά όταν ήρθα απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, και 24αρα ταχύτητα, απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικά, στα 25 ευρώ.

----------


## a.libe

1.πιο πολυ απεργει ο ΟΤΕ παρα κοβεται το ρευμα...ακομη εμενα δεν μου εχει τυχει
2.ουτε πιτσα αν σου πεσει κατω

3-4..καλα ενταξει και υστερα ηρθαν οι μελισσες
5.δεν ισχυει αυτο....μια συσκευη duo να εχεις δεν υπαρχει προβλημα
λαμβανεις το 0,1%πιθανοτητα των περιπτωσεων και το αναγαγεις ως πρωτο θεμα...pstn εδω και πισω....

----------


## 3ftw

ρε παιδια που ζειτε και εχετε τοσες διακοπες ρευματος...?οσο αφορα τις αποσυνδεσεις δεν ειχα ΚΑΜΙΑ εδω και δυο μηνες...παιζω καθημερινα bf3 στο ps3 και δεν με πεταει ΠΟΤΕ την ιδια στιγμη που αλλοι με οτε hol κτλπ ειναι καθε μισαωρο εξω,...οσο για το voip ειμαι ευχαριστημενος..δεν εχω μεινει δευτερολεπτο χωρις τηλεφωνο.το μοντεμακι κανει 2 λεπτα το πολυ αν ερθει σε πληρη λειτουργια απο εοανεκινηση
και το καλυτερο?28Ε ΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ.
αρχισε και ο οτε τις προσφορες και ολοι ξαναγυρνανε σε εναλλακτικους μετα το 6μηνο..οποτε φιλαρακι αν θες να τρολαρεις πηγαινε αλλου

----------


## Τσε

Με πηραν σημερα για να μου πουν οτι ενεργοποιουμε καποια στιγμη αυριο. Παντως στην περιπτωση μου ειναι συνεπεστατοι. Σε 3 εβδομαδες μου ειπαν απο το καταστημα, 31 του μηνος μου ειπαν σε μυνημα πριν μερικες μερες και οντως αυριο ενεργοποιουμε. Περισσοτερα αυριο.

----------


## knbsep

Σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει, μπορεί ίσως και σπάνια ή και ποτέ να έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια με τα voip. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν τι παέι να πει: "αν θες να τρολαρεις πηγαινε αλλου", όσο για το 5., ναι ισχύει και για να αναφέρεις για duo συσκευή, μάλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοώ. Όσο για το: "λαμβανεις το 0,1%πιθανοτητα των περιπτωσεων και το αναγαγεις ως πρωτο θεμα...pstn εδω και πισω...." όπως είπα και στην αρχή...: "Σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει,...,αυτή είναι η αλήθεια με τα voip" και δεν το αναγάγω σε πρώτο θέμα. Απλά ενημερώνω το κόσμο, σε αυτό το Θέμα που έχει ανοικτεί, κάποια πραγματάκια που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν σχετικά με τα voip. Ξέρεις είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολλοί αυτοί που πηγαίνω και μου λένε οτι με την cyta δεν έχουν πια τηλέφωνο σε όλο το σπίτι, παρα μόνο ακεί που βρίσκεται το modem. Φτιάχνεται, δεν είναι οτι δεν φτιάχνεται, έλα όμως που ο κόσμοις δεν ξέρει πως να το κάνει. Για αυτό έγραψα και το 5. Και κάτι τελευταίο... τι σημαίνει: "3-4..καλα ενταξει και υστερα ηρθαν οι μελισσες"? Χαίρεται!

- - - Updated - - -

Ά!. Και κάτι διάβασα οτι επειδή η Cyta δίνει voip και πάιρνεις τόνο απο το modem, έχεις και πιο καλή ποιότητα στο voice. Τρελό ΑΚΥΡΟ. Έχω πάει σε κάτι σπίτια με voip και έχουν κάτι συνακροάσεις που τις ακούει ακόμη και ο γείτονας...  :ROFL:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> ...Τρελό ΑΚΥΡΟ. Έχω πάει σε κάτι σπίτια με voip και έχουν κάτι συνακροάσεις που τις ακούει ακόμη και ο γείτονας...


1. Τώρα ποιος λέει το τρελό άκυρο ας μην το πω... γιατί θα φάμε αρκετές ώρες... παντός το ακούσαμε και αυτό συνακροάσεις  σε VoIp αν έχει κάνα ασύρματο του 5€ λογικό να ακούει και FM Radio από μέσα...
2. Για την διακοπή ρεύματος ονομάζεται UPS και κάνει καλά την δουλειά του...
3. Αν σπάσει το modem έσπασε περίμενες τεχνικό αναγκαστικά και μην λες για PSTN γιατί με οτε είχα μείνει 2 βδομάδες χωρίς τηλεφωνώ...
4. Για το matching είναι θέμα TR69 πότε μα πότε δεν έχω πάθει νίλα και σε netone και cyta που είμαι.
5. Για την τηλεφωνία σε όλο το σπίτι έτσι είναι η δουλειά κανείς μια επιστροφή και λειτουργεί δεν θες επιστροφή δεν ξέρεις πως να την κάνεις μείνε με μια συσκευή στην FXS και τέλος...

Πότε μου δεν κατάλαβα τους σκαλωμένους τύπους μακριά από αυτό μακριά από εκείνο έλεος ρε παιδιά..

----------


## prodromosfan

χαχαχαχα συνακροασεις στο voip χαχαχαχαχα
φιλε ξαναδιαβασε κανα αρθρακι για τη συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια και μη ξεφτιλιζεσαι. 
EΛΕΟC  :Bless: 

τα υπολοιπα δεν τα διαβασα γιατι αμα κινουνται στο ιδιο υφος μη ψαχνω τα ματακια μου βραδυατικα

- - - Updated - - -

Διακόπτουμε τη ροή γιατί οπως με ειδοποιούνε απο το control 

*Spoiler:*




*ΕΣΠΑΣΕ Η ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ*

λυπηθείτε μας
στο villabajo ακομα κλαινε...... απο τα γέλια.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> χαχαχαχα συνακροασεις στο voip χαχαχαχαχα
> φιλε ξαναδιαβασε κανα αρθρακι για τη συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια και μη ξεφτιλιζεσαι. 
> EΛΕΟC 
> 
> τα υπολοιπα δεν τα διαβασα γιατι αμα κινουνται στο ιδιο υφος μη ψαχνω τα ματακια μου βραδυατικα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Διακόπτουμε τη ροή γιατί οπως με ειδοποιούνε απο το control 
> ...



@*prodromosfan*
+100 Respect man!

----------


## knbsep

> 1. Τώρα ποιος λέει το τρελό άκυρο ας μην το πω... γιατί θα φάμε αρκετές ώρες... παντός το ακούσαμε και αυτό συνακροάσεις  σε VoIp αν έχει κάνα ασύρματο του 5€ λογικό να ακούει και FM Radio από μέσα...
> 2. Για την διακοπή ρεύματος ονομάζεται UPS και κάνει καλά την δουλειά του...
> 3. Αν σπάσει το modem έσπασε περίμενες τεχνικό αναγκαστικά και μην λες για PSTN γιατί με οτε είχα μείνει 2 βδομάδες χωρίς τηλεφωνώ...
> 4. Για το matching είναι θέμα TR69 πότε μα πότε δεν έχω πάθει νίλα και σε netone και cyta που είμαι.
> 5. Για την τηλεφωνία σε όλο το σπίτι έτσι είναι η δουλειά κανείς μια επιστροφή και λειτουργεί δεν θες επιστροφή δεν ξέρεις πως να την κάνεις μείνε με μια συσκευή στην FXS και τέλος...
> 
> Πότε μου δεν κατάλαβα τους σκαλωμένους τύπους μακριά από αυτό μακριά από εκείνο έλεος ρε παιδιά..


"Τι κάνεις Γιάννη...? Κουκιά σπέρνω" φίλε μου!
1. Χαίρω πολύ. Δεν λές κάτι διαφορετικό απο αυτό που λέω.
2. Τράβα πες στην γιαγιά μου που κάποιος "πωλητής" την έπεισε να βάλει cyta, να βάλει και ups. Μα που νομίζεις οτι απευθύνεσαι ρε φίλε???
3. Αν σπάσει το modem, όντως έσπασε, αλλά δεν περιμένεις τεχνικό. Βάζεις άλλο μόνος σου. Στην Cyta όμως περιμένεις. Όσο για τον (π)ΟΤΕ...
4. Έλα όμως που εγώ το έχω αντιμετωπίσει ουκ ο λίγες φορές...
5. Ναι, συμφωνώ. Ενημερώστε όμως και τον καημέο τον απλό νεοσυνδρομητή. Όχι εσύ. Καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. 

"Πότε μου δεν κατάλαβα τους σκαλωμένους τύπους μακριά από αυτό μακριά από εκείνο έλεος ρε παιδιά.." και εγώ ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα εκείονους τους σκαλωμένους τους τύπους που παίρνουν πολύ προσωπικά τις απόψεις διάφορων χρηστών σχετικά με θέματα που έχουν ανοικτεί ωστε να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος. Παρόλα αυτά, εγώ επισήμανα όλα τα αρνητικά που έχουν οι γραμμές voip. Εσύ σε παρακαλώ πολύ "που ξέρεις τα πολλά και ο νους σου κατεβάζει" μπορείς να μου πεις ποια είναι και τα θετικά τους?????????????

- - - Updated - - -




> χαχαχαχα συνακροασεις στο voip χαχαχαχαχα
> φιλε ξαναδιαβασε κανα αρθρακι για τη συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια και μη ξεφτιλιζεσαι. 
> EΛΕΟC 
> 
> τα υπολοιπα δεν τα διαβασα γιατι αμα κινουνται στο ιδιο υφος μη ψαχνω τα ματακια μου βραδυατικα
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Με τέτοιες "γνώσεις" φίλε μου... πραγματικά έχεις κάνει "Η επιχείρησή ΜΟΥ & το σπίτι ΜΟΥ ≠ ΑΤΜ ΣΑΣ". Είσαι απο τα σπίρτα εσύ...

----------


## prodromosfan

το χειροτερο ξερεις ποιο ειναι στη τελική; 
οχι οτι ποτε δεν θα μαθεις και θα πετας κοτσανες απο την ημιμαθεια σου
αλλα *δεν θελεις* να μαθεις. 

αντι να ανοιξεις κανα google στο λημμα voip from cpe καθεσαι και μου τη λες για τον προσαρμοσμενο τιτλο. 

και ξανα λοιπόν 
 :Bless:  *EΛΕΟC*  :Bless:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> "Τι κάνεις Γιάννη...? Κουκιά σπέρνω" φίλε μου!
> 1. Χαίρω πολύ. Δεν λές κάτι διαφορετικό απο αυτό που λέω.
> 2. Τράβα πες στην γιαγιά μου που κάποιος "πωλητής" την έπεισε να βάλει cyta, να βάλει και ups. Μα που νομίζεις οτι απευθύνεσαι ρε φίλε???
> 3. Αν σπάσει το modem, όντως έσπασε, αλλά δεν περιμένεις τεχνικό. Βάζεις άλλο μόνος σου. Στην Cyta όμως περιμένεις. Όσο για τον (π)ΟΤΕ...
> 4. Έλα όμως που εγώ το έχω αντιμετωπίσει ουκ ο λίγες φορές...
> 5. Ναι, συμφωνώ. Ενημερώστε όμως και τον καημέο τον απλό νεοσυνδρομητή. Όχι εσύ. Καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω. 
> 
> "Πότε μου δεν κατάλαβα τους σκαλωμένους τύπους μακριά από αυτό μακριά από εκείνο έλεος ρε παιδιά.." και εγώ ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα εκείονους τους σκαλωμένους τους τύπους που παίρνουν πολύ προσωπικά τις απόψεις διάφορων χρηστών σχετικά με θέματα που έχουν ανοικτεί ωστε να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος. Παρόλα αυτά, εγώ επισήμανα όλα τα αρνητικά που έχουν οι γραμμές voip. Εσύ σε παρακαλώ πολύ "που ξέρεις τα πολλά και ο νους σου κατεβάζει" μπορείς να μου πεις ποια είναι και τα θετικά τους?????????????


1. Μα καλά είσαι σοβαρός πιστεύεις αυτά που γράφεις? συνακροάσεις σε VoIP? ρε σι θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε... συνακροάσεις σε VoIP *ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!* αν θες να το αναλύσουμε άπλα θα βαρεθείς να διαβάζεις....
2. α) Ο κάθε user κάνει της επιλογές του & β) Δεν φταίει η VoIP που ο πωλητής είναι μ@λ@κ@ς και δεν λέει την αλήθεια...
3. Από τι στιγμή που έχεις VoIP δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ότι CPE γουστάρεις και πάλι είναι επιλογή του καθενός τη θα κάνει οποιανου δεν το αρέσει το κουβαδακι του και σε άλλη παραλία!!!
4. Έτυχε!
5. Και εδώ μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει ο πωλητής 

Για το τελευταίο με τα σκαλώματα είναι αντίθετος να κράζουμε μια τεχνολογία που είναι μπροστά από την  :Censored:  PSTN και πάρα πολλές φόρες είναι καλύτερη και από την PSTN.

----------


## NexTiN

> Σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει, μπορεί ίσως και σπάνια ή και ποτέ να έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια με τα voip. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν τι παέι να πει: "αν θες να τρολαρεις πηγαινε αλλου", όσο για το 5., ναι ισχύει και για να αναφέρεις για duo συσκευή, μάλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοώ. Όσο για το: "λαμβανεις το 0,1%πιθανοτητα των περιπτωσεων και το αναγαγεις ως πρωτο θεμα...pstn εδω και πισω...." όπως είπα και στην αρχή...: "Σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει,...,αυτή είναι η αλήθεια με τα voip" και δεν το αναγάγω σε πρώτο θέμα. Απλά ενημερώνω το κόσμο, σε αυτό το Θέμα που έχει ανοικτεί, κάποια πραγματάκια που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν σχετικά με τα voip. Ξέρεις είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολλοί αυτοί που πηγαίνω και μου λένε οτι με την cyta δεν έχουν πια τηλέφωνο σε όλο το σπίτι, παρα μόνο ακεί που βρίσκεται το modem. Φτιάχνεται, δεν είναι οτι δεν φτιάχνεται, έλα όμως που ο κόσμοις δεν ξέρει πως να το κάνει. Για αυτό έγραψα και το 5. Και κάτι τελευταίο... τι σημαίνει: "3-4..καλα ενταξει και υστερα ηρθαν οι μελισσες"? Χαίρεται!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ά!. Και κάτι διάβασα οτι επειδή η Cyta δίνει voip και πάιρνεις τόνο απο το modem, έχεις και πιο καλή ποιότητα στο voice. Τρελό ΑΚΥΡΟ. Έχω πάει σε κάτι σπίτια με voip και έχουν κάτι συνακροάσεις που τις ακούει ακόμη και ο γείτονας...


Πρώτα απ'όλα, αν είσαι υπάλληλος της Cyta, κρίμα που σε πληρώνουνε κιόλας.Αν πάλι δεν είσαι, σε κόβω για κανα υπάλληλο της PSP που δυστυχώς σας έχουν στην βίτσα και απλήρωτους ή για κανέναν ΟΤΕζτή, που μπήκες απλά για να κράξεις.Το σίγουρο είναι, ότι είσαι απλά άσχετος με VoIP.

Για το VoIP μάλλον πρέπει να μάθεις ακόμη πολλά πράγματα και για το τι παπάδες μπορείς να κάνεις με Asterisk, IP PBX, SIP Phones, κλπ.Φαντάζομαι ότι ούτε επίσης γνωρίζεις πως τα επόμενα χρόνια σύμφωνα με Ευρωπαική Οδηγία, πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ να γυρίσουν σε VoIP, διότι δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ενεργή τάση πάνω σε βρόχο.Στο θέμα της επιστροφής σήματος, μπορεί να υπάρχουν και συνακροάσεις όπως λες, αν έχεις φόλα τηλέφωνα ή προβληματικές εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις.

Στο σπίτι των γονιών μου επέλεξα την Cyta με το που είχαν έρθει Ελλάδα.Έχω απο τα πρώτα πακέτα το οποίο είναι στα 25,25 ευρώ και έχω τα πάντα απο χρόνους ομλίας.Το Modem είναι πάνω σε UPS, τηλέφωνα έχω σε όλο το σπίτι και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

Ειλικρινά σκεφτείτε μερικά πράγματα, πριν γράψετε κάτι.Μάθατε μια καραμέλα για το VoIP και την μασάτε συνέχεια.Σοβαρά επιχειρήματα υπάρχουν ? ? ?
Προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν παντού, ακόμη και στον κορυφαίο ΟΤΕ.Όταν μια γραμμή παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα θα στο βγάλει ακόμη και PSTN να έχεις.Αν μια γραμμή είναι απροβλημάτιστη θα είσαι και ευχαριστημένος...

Εκτός απο Cyta, έχω ΟΤΕ και HOL σε άλλους χώρους μου.Σε όλους παίζω αποκλειστικά με VoIP και SIP Phones.Το PSTN το χρησιμοποιώ σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις και αποκλειστικά σαν Fall-Back γραμμή.

Just my 2 cents.....

----------


## knbsep

> 1. Μα καλά είσαι σοβαρός πιστεύεις αυτά που γράφεις? συνακροάσεις σε VoIP? ρε σι θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε... συνακροάσεις σε VoIP *ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!* αν θες να το αναλύσουμε άπλα θα βαρεθείς να διαβάζεις....
> 2. α) Ο κάθε user κάνει της επιλογές του & β) Δεν φταίει η VoIP που ο πωλητής είναι μ@λ@κ@ς και δεν λέει την αλήθεια...
> 3. Από τι στιγμή που έχεις VoIP δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ότι CPE γουστάρεις και πάλι είναι επιλογή του καθενός τη θα κάνει οποιανου δεν το αρέσει το κουβαδακι του και σε άλλη παραλία!!!
> 4. Έτυχε!
> 5. Και εδώ μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρει ο πωλητής 
> 
> Για το τελευταίο με τα σκαλώματα είναι αντίθετος να κράζουμε μια τεχνολογία που είναι μπροστά από την  PSTN και πάρα πολλές φόρες είναι καλύτερη και από την PSTN.


Φίλε μου, συμφωνούμε σε όλα εκτός του οτι συνακράσεις ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ να υπάρξουν. Εαν δεν έχεις προσωπικές εμπειρίες... άστο καλύτερα. Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν βλέπω κανέναν να μου απαντάει στο ερώτημα που έθεσα. Είπα πριν οτι ανέφερα μερικά απο τα αρνητικά. Μπορεί να μου πει και κάποιος μερικά απο τα θετικά?????

- - - Updated - - -




> το χειροτερο ξερεις ποιο ειναι στη τελική; 
> οχι οτι ποτε δεν θα μαθεις και θα πετας κοτσανες απο την ημιμαθεια σου
> αλλα *δεν θελεις* να μαθεις. 
> 
> αντι να ανοιξεις κανα google στο λημμα voip from cpe καθεσαι και μου τη λες για τον προσαρμοσμενο τιτλο. 
> 
> και ξανα λοιπόν 
>  *EΛΕΟC*


 :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Respekt:  Δεν σου την λέω. Δικαίωμά σου είναι να έχεις ό,τι τίτλο θέλεις. Αλλά άσε τα βιβλία και τα "google στο λημμα voip from cpe" και πιάσε κάνα κατσαβίδι κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου, ανέβα σε κάνα στίλο, δούλεψε μέσα σε κάνα αστικό κέντρο, δες αυτά που συζητάμε απο κοντά και μετά ξαναανοίγεις το στόμα σου. Ασχετούλι.

----------


## valen_gr

δεν εχω διαβασει για τι συζητατε - κι ουτε με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα - απλα επεσε το ματι μου στο θεμα με την συνακροαση σε voip.
Προφανως καποιος ειπε οτι γινεται, και βλεπω αρκετους που τον βγάλατε ασχετο.

Το οτι ΕΣΕΙΣ δεν ξερετε ή δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε με ποιον τροπο μπορει να υπαρξει συνακροαση σε voip, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν γινεται κιολας. 

Προφανως και δεν γινεται με τον κλασικο τροπο που γινεται σε μια PSTN γραμμη, οπου εκει το προβλημα αφορα προβλημα σε επιπεδο καλωδιου, αλλα με διαφορετικο.

----------


## knbsep

> Πρώτα απ'όλα, αν είσαι υπάλληλος της Cyta, κρίμα που σε πληρώνουνε κιόλας.Αν πάλι δεν είσαι, σε κόβω για κανα υπάλληλο της PSP που δυστυχώς σας έχουν στην βίτσα και απλήρωτους ή για κανέναν ΟΤΕζτή, που μπήκες απλά για να κράξεις.Το σίγουρο είναι, ότι είσαι απλά άσχετος με VoIP.
> 
> Για το VoIP μάλλον πρέπει να μάθεις ακόμη πολλά πράγματα και για το τι παπάδες μπορείς να κάνεις με Asterisk, IP PBX, SIP Phones, κλπ.Φαντάζομαι ότι ούτε επίσης γνωρίζεις πως τα επόμενα χρόνια σύμφωνα με Ευρωπαική Οδηγία, πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ να γυρίσουν σε VoIP, διότι δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ενεργή τάση πάνω σε βρόχο.Στο θέμα της επιστροφής σήματος, μπορεί να υπάρχουν και συνακροάσεις όπως λες, αν έχεις φόλα τηλέφωνα ή προβληματικές εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις.
> 
> Στο σπίτι των γονιών μου επέλεξα την Cyta με το που είχαν έρθει Ελλάδα.Έχω απο τα πρώτα πακέτα το οποίο είναι στα 25,25 ευρώ και έχω τα πάντα απο χρόνους ομλίας.Το Modem είναι πάνω σε UPS, τηλέφωνα έχω σε όλο το σπίτι και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Ειλικρινά σκεφτείτε μερικά πράγματα, πριν γράψετε κάτι.Μάθατε μια καραμέλα για το VoIP και την μασάτε συνέχεια.Σοβαρά επιχειρήματα υπάρχουν ? ? ?
> Προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν παντού, ακόμη και στον κορυφαίο ΟΤΕ.Όταν μια γραμμή παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα θα στο βγάλει ακόμη και PSTN να έχεις.Αν μια γραμμή είναι απροβλημάτιστη θα είσαι και ευχαριστημένος...
> 
> ...


Εντάξει με όλα αυτά που λες και δεν μπορώ να πω πως τα γνωρίζω όλα σε αντίθεση με εσένα βέβαια. Παρόλα αυτά δεν κατάλαβα εσένα η ένστασή σου που είναι. Δεν βλέπω να διαφωνείς σε τίποτα με τα προαναφερθέντα μου. Απο εκεί και πέρα, θα μου απαντήσει κανείς και να μου πει όλα αυτά τα θετικά της Voip ποια είναι???

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν εχω διαβασει για τι συζητατε - κι ουτε με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα - απλα επεσε το ματι μου στο θεμα με την συνακροαση σε voip.
> Προφανως καποιος ειπε οτι γινεται, και βλεπω αρκετους που τον βγάλατε ασχετο.
> 
> Το οτι ΕΣΕΙΣ δεν ξερετε ή δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε με ποιον τροπο μπορει να υπαρξει συνακροαση σε voip, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν γινεται κιολας. 
> 
> Προφανως και δεν γινεται με τον κλασικο τροπο που γινεται σε μια PSTN γραμμη, οπου εκει το προβλημα αφορα προβλημα σε επιπεδο καλωδιου, αλλα με διαφορετικο.


Ευχαριστώ! Είναι φίλε μου σαν να προσπαθείς να δείξεις χρώμα σε αόματους.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τεχνικά αυτό είναι αδύνατο  μιας και μιλάμε για voip





> Συνακρόαση που να φταίνε τα καλώδια μόνο στο pstn. Στο voip (συμφωνώ με τον sdkir) πως;



 ο ενας ειναι πρωην οτετζης,
ο αλλος ειναι ακομα. 
και οι δυο ειναι αξιοσεβαστα μελη με βαρυτητα στα γραφομενα τους.
το νημα που ειχε ισχυριστει παλι καποιος συνακροαση σε voip ειναι αυτο

 για το πως ,λειτουργει η τεχνολογια voip ψαξε στη wikipedia.

αρκετα γιατι βγηκαμε και offtopic με την "αποψη" που τοσο απλοχερα μοιραστηκες μαζι μας

----------


## valen_gr

Με ολο το σεβασμο στους sdikr & emeliss, το οτι εργαζονται/εργάζονταν στον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει με τις γνωσεις τους σε voip υλοποιησεις σε επιπεδο τηλεπικοινωνιακού παροχου . -Κανω υπόθεση οτι η πλειοψηφια των τεχνικων υπαλληλων του οργανισμου εχουν τεραστιες γνωσεις σε PSTN & ISDN . 

Θεωρω οτι καλο ειναι να μην γραφουμε απολυτες αποψεις και να μην μηδενιζουμε αποψεις αλλων οπως εχω δει παραπανω, και να κανουμε σωστα την κριτική μας.


Δεν ειναι σωστο να αποκαλει ο ενας τον αλλον ασχετο , κλπ κλπ.

Και για να καταθεσω την γνωση μου, ο sdikr σφάλλει , καθώς είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (εξαρταται βεβαια με τον τροπο υλοποιησης ).

----------


## knbsep

> ο ενας ειναι πρωην οτετζης,
> ο αλλος ειναι ακομα. 
> και οι δυο ειναι αξιοσεβαστα μελη με βαρυτητα στα γραφομενα τους.
> το νημα που ειχε ισχυριστει παλι καποιος συνακροαση σε voip ειναι αυτο
> 
>  για το πως ,λειτουργει η τεχνολογια voip ψαξε στη wikipedia.
> 
> αρκετα γιατι βγηκαμε και offtopic με την "αποψη" που τοσο απλοχερα μοιραστηκες μαζι μας


Εντάξει ρε φίλε. Όποιος λέει την "αποψη" του όπως την έγραψες μέσα σε εισαγωγικά είναι ΟΤΕτζης. ΟΚ! Είσαι φοβερός. Δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζης. Θα το είχες καταλάβει απο ό,τι έχω γράψει παραπάνω. Εσένα φίλε μου ακριβώς ποιά είναι η ειδικότητά σου? Δηλαδή άμα σου γράψω ένα κατεβατό σχετικά με την λειτουργία του Voip θα κάτσεις να το διαβάσεις, θα το καταλάβεις και θα κατανοήσεις αυτά που σου λέω???? Άσε την θεωρία και κάνε αυτά που σου είπα παραπάνω. "άσε τα βιβλία και τα "google στο λημμα voip from cpe" και πιάσε κάνα κατσαβίδι κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή σου, ανέβα σε κάνα στίλο, δούλεψε μέσα σε κάνα αστικό κέντρο, δες αυτά που συζητάμε απο κοντά" Παρόλα αυτά, εγώ επιμένω. Εγώ καλώς ή κακώς είπα πριν για μερικά απο τα αρνητικά που έχει η Voip. θα μου πει και κάποιος σχετικά με τα "καλά" που έχει η Voip. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν να απαντάει...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με ολο το σεβασμο στους sdikr & emeliss, το οτι εργαζονται/εργάζονταν στον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει με τις γνωσεις τους σε voip υλοποιησεις σε επιπεδο τηλεπικοινωνιακού παροχου . -Κανω υπόθεση οτι η πλειοψηφια των τεχνικων υπαλληλων του οργανισμου εχουν τεραστιες γνωσεις σε PSTN & ISDN . 
> 
> Θεωρω οτι καλο ειναι να μην γραφουμε απολυτες αποψεις και να μην μηδενιζουμε αποψεις αλλων οπως εχω δει παραπανω, και να κανουμε σωστα την κριτική μας.
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι σωστο να αποκαλει ο ενας τον αλλον ασχετο , κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Και για να καταθεσω την γνωση μου, ο sdikr σφάλλει , καθώς είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (εξαρταται βεβαια με τον τροπο υλοποιησης ).


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου. Απλά όταν γράφειθς την άποψή σου που δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς, σου αρχίζουν τα σχόλια του τύπου: "Είσαι ΟΤΕτζης, τράβα να τρολλάρεις αλλού" και άλλα...

----------


## Artemius

απο την -πολλές φορές- προβληματικη-"μαιμου" κλασσικη τηλεφωνια που προσφερουν πολλοι εναλλακτικοι,θα προτιμησω anyday μια σωστα ρυθμισμενη voip. στην cyta,φαινεται πως το εχουν πετυχει. πιθανόν παράγοντας επιτυχίας να είναι και το uniformity στα cpe. είναι λίγα,συγκεκριμένα,σε κάποιο βαθμό κλειδωμένα,και δεν σε δίνει η εταιρεία τις ρυθμίσεις voip που να χτυπας τον ποπο σου κάτω.

πόσα και πόσα threads εχουν φτιαχτει στο adslgr με προβλήματα μελών με θέμα την λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου,μιλώντας πάντα σε υλοποιήσεις κλασσικής τηλεφωνίας...πάω στοίχημα οτι ένα σημαντικο μέρος % όλου του forthnet και wind subforum έχει αναλωθεί σε τέτοια threads και posts.

καλά,ειδικά η περίπτωση της "backnet" εχει γράψει "ιστορία" στο θέμα αυτό.
μαζί με το international traffic bandwith της.

οπότε,voip anytime,anyday.

και αααααν πέσει κάποτε το ρευμα,ε κομματια,ακομα και 80+ χρονων γιαγιαδες σημερα πλεον εχουν ενα εστω απλοικο κινητο...

υ.γ : και ακομα και οι 90+  :Razz:  χρονών γιαγιάδες παίζει να έχουν ασύρματο σταθερο,οπότε αφοδευτηκαμε για το FXS.  :Razz:  α,και με ενα απλο πλαστικο clip-on διακλαδωτακι στο FXS,συνδεεις 2 τηλεφωνα. εγω αυτο εχω κανει.

----------


## knbsep

Σωστόοος! Καλό βράδι παιδιά! Νύσταξα! Συνεχίζουμε τους "καυγάδες" αύριο! :Razz:

----------


## kanonias

Έλα παιδιά πέρα απο την πλάκα πλέον γτ μπορεί να διαβάζει και κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, στην Voip τηλεφωνία (ως τεχνολογία) δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνακρόαση μη θεμητή .
Περιπτώσεις συνακρόασης που μπορεί να τύχουν είναι:
α. Αν έχεις δώσει το σήμα της fxs στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού και η εσωτερική καλωδίωση σου κάθετε με διπλανού διαμερίσματος και έτσι ακούει ή ακούς τον άλλον . 
β. Για το θέμα του forum Συνακροάσεις ..... το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ήταν bug του router και αντι να τον βάζει σε αναμονή άνοιγε 3μερή συνομιλία, πιθανών με ένα εργοστασιακό reset να έφτιαχνε.

Θεωρώ ότι η Voip τηλεφωνία είναι απο τις πιο ασφαλείς μεθόδους για την μετάδοση φωνής .


Ένα απλό παράδειγμα φίλε knbsep μπορεί και ατυχές λόγο χρήσης άλλου πρωτοκόλλου. είναι δυνατόν να έχει συνακρόαση σε μια συνομιλία μέσω skype* ? 
Αν όχι skype βλέπε viva, voip discount κλπ που παίζουν όπως και η cyta με sip

----------


## sakels

η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ενημερωνουν ουτε καν απο τα καταστηματα (προσωπικη εμπειρια) οτι η γραμμη ειναι voip και οτι δεν λειτουργει σε ολες τις πριζες του σπιτιου. πολυς κοσμος στραβωνει που το μαθαινει εκ των υστερων. ειναι λιγο απατεωνια αυτο.

επισης επειδη τυχαινει να μιλαω με ατομο που εχει cyta ειναι εκενευριστικο να μιλας να κανει απο μονο του reboot το router και να περιμενεις να ξανασυνδεθεισ για να παρεις. και εχει τυχει να κανει πανωτα reboot. δεν συμβαινει παντα αλλα οποτε συμβαινει ειναι σπαστικο. επισης ειναι ανασμενος να εχει αποκλειστικα ασυρματο τηλεφωνο πλεον.

επισης καινουργια απατεωνια ειναι το βημα 45''. εχει να χρεωθει κοσμακης....

----------


## Τσε

Φιλε αυτο που αναφερεις δεν συμβαινει παντα. Στο καταστημα Περιστεριου που εκανα την αιτηση μου με ενημερωσαν και για το voip και για το οτι δεν θα λειτουργει στην μπριζες παρα μονο πανω στο ρουτερ και για τα παντα. Μπορει καποιοι υπαλληλοι που η ειναι αστοιχειωτοι η δεν τους νοιαζει να μην το αναφερουν αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μπορεις να τους βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.

----------


## emeliss

> Με ολο το σεβασμο στους sdikr & emeliss, το οτι εργαζονται/εργάζονταν στον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει με τις γνωσεις τους σε voip υλοποιησεις σε επιπεδο τηλεπικοινωνιακού παροχου . -Κανω υπόθεση οτι η πλειοψηφια των τεχνικων υπαλληλων του οργανισμου εχουν τεραστιες γνωσεις σε PSTN & ISDN


Για την ιστορία, ήμουν παραπάνω από σαφής στο post του 2008!!! (που το ξέθαψες prodromosfan; ). Μίλησα για συνακρόαση λόγω χάλκινων καλωδίων. Αν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω για το συγκεκριμένο σε παρακαλώ να το γράψεις. Όλοι μας μαθαίνουμε συνεχώς.

ps1. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μερικές 100άδες διαφορετικά τμήματα με διαφορετικά αντικείμενα. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν κάποιος δουλεύει ή όχι στον οργανισμό.
ps2. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι έχει χαθεί η μπάλα στο νήμα...

----------


## proktor

Ο knbsep ρώτησε αν μπορούμε να του βρούμε ένα θετικό της τεχνολογίας voip αλλά κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να απαντήσει.Να αναφέρω εγώ ένα που μου ήρθε τώρα.

Δεν έχει συνακροάσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Με ολο το σεβασμο στους sdikr & emeliss, το οτι εργαζονται/εργάζονταν στον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει με τις γνωσεις τους σε voip υλοποιησεις σε επιπεδο τηλεπικοινωνιακού παροχου . -Κανω υπόθεση οτι η πλειοψηφια των τεχνικων υπαλληλων του οργανισμου εχουν τεραστιες γνωσεις σε PSTN & ISDN . 
> 
> Θεωρω οτι καλο ειναι να μην γραφουμε απολυτες αποψεις και να μην μηδενιζουμε αποψεις αλλων οπως εχω δει παραπανω, και να κανουμε σωστα την κριτική μας.
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι σωστο να αποκαλει ο ενας τον αλλον ασχετο , κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Και για να καταθεσω την γνωση μου, ο sdikr σφάλλει , καθώς είναι τεχνικά εφικτό (εξαρταται βεβαια με τον τροπο υλοποιησης ).



Θες να πεις οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει συνακρόαση (με άλλους συνδρομητές του πάροχου και όχι στο κομμάτι χαλκού στον πελάτη) κάποιος ενώ το voip ξεκινά από τον εξοπλισμό στον χώρο του; 
Αυτό θα ήθελα πολύ να μας το αναλύσεις

ΥΓ Αν δεν μπορείς τουλάχιστον ενά συγνώμη
ΥΓ2 δεν ήμουνα ποτέ Οτετζής

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο knbsep ρώτησε αν μπορούμε να του βρούμε ένα θετικό της τεχνολογίας voip αλλά κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να απαντήσει.Να αναφέρω εγώ ένα που μου ήρθε τώρα.
> 
> Δεν έχει συνακροάσεις.


Μπορεί όμως να έχεις HD codec  μπορείς να έχεις και gsm,  φυσικά το ρευμά και φυσικά το τι σου δινει η γραμμή (best effort).
Στο γραφείο το δικό μας και σε μερικά άλλα δουλεύουμε voip, αλλά πάντα σε γραμμές οτε

----------


## emeliss

Να πω εγώ μια περίπτωση (αν και fan της TDM τηλεφωνίας); Καλείς κάποιον, μιλάτε, το κλείνεις, καλείς ένα άλλο και το προηγούμενο rtp stream δεν τερματίζει με αποτέλεσμα να ακούς και τον προηγούμενο συνομιλητή σου. Σε κάνει να προσπαθείς να θυμηθείς πότε ενεργοποίησες την τριμερή συνομιλία.

Γενικά είναι δύσκολο να συμβεί αλλά όχι αδύνατο. 99 στις 100 περιπτώσεις συνακρόασης πρέπει να οφείλονται σε ωμικά θέματα του δικτύου πρόσβασης. Όμως ακόμα και στον κόσμο του TDM δεν είναι απίθανο να υπάρχουν συνακροάσεις σε καθαρά ψηφιακές γραμμές όπως κάποια primary isdn ή κάποια bra isdn με την ανάλογη συσκευή λόγω δυσλειτουργίας του switching και μπερδέματος στις χρονοθυρίδες των φορέων από άσχετους χρήστες.

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι το VoIP είναι το μέλλον (και το παρόν για πολλούς) και ότι με τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά περισσότερα από την παραδοσιακή TDM τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Picard

Για να λεμε την αληθεια συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι το voip ειναι η πιο ηλιθια τεχνολογια που εχει βγει,εχω συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις μονο με το voip,ενω το ιντερνετ παραμενει ενεργο,καθε τρεις και λιγακι σβηνει το λαμπακι του voip και δεν εχω τηλεφωνο,το ιδιο ακριβως ειχα τις πρωτες μερες μου ανεβασαν το snr margin στο 8-8,5 μεχρι και 9 καποιες φορες,κατεβηκε η ταχυτητα απο 14500 στα 13500,να δουμε ποτε θα σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη,αν βγαλω τη χρονια ετσι τον επομενο μαρτιο παω σε wind....

----------


## Artemius

μια χαρα ειναι το voip.

αν έχει προβλημα το router ή η γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα,ε αυτα έχει η τεχνολογία και υπάρχουν για να λύνονται.
δλδ το TDM δεν εχει προβλημα? ισα-ισα που εχει και περισσότερα γτ ειναι πιο ευπαθες.

ανάμεσα σε μια λειτουργική TDM και μια λειτουργική VOIP τηλεφωνία,η TDM έχει συχνότερα downtime,εγώ αυτό έχω δεί.
ήμουν κάποτε στην wind και δουλευε σωστά,αλλά 1-2 φορές/βδομάδα για 1-2 ώρες το μεσημέρι,no phone λόγω εργασιών.
1 χρόνο+ με voip από την cyta,και αυτό δουλεύει σωστά,αλλά downtime ποτε.

τέλος κύριοι. πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί uniformity από την Πολιτεία. και ένα μέρος είναι η τηλεφωνία,όλοι voip και τέλος.

----------


## knbsep

> Έλα παιδιά πέρα απο την πλάκα πλέον γτ μπορεί να διαβάζει και κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, στην Voip τηλεφωνία (ως τεχνολογία) δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνακρόαση μη θεμητή .
> Περιπτώσεις συνακρόασης που μπορεί να τύχουν είναι:
> α. Αν έχεις δώσει το σήμα της fxs στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού και η εσωτερική καλωδίωση σου κάθετε με διπλανού διαμερίσματος και έτσι ακούει ή ακούς τον άλλον . 
> β. Για το θέμα του forum Συνακροάσεις ..... το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ήταν bug του router και αντι να τον βάζει σε αναμονή άνοιγε 3μερή συνομιλία, πιθανών με ένα εργοστασιακό reset να έφτιαχνε.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι η Voip τηλεφωνία είναι απο τις πιο ασφαλείς μεθόδους για την μετάδοση φωνής .
> 
> 
> Ένα απλό παράδειγμα φίλε knbsep μπορεί και ατυχές λόγο χρήσης άλλου πρωτοκόλλου. είναι δυνατόν να έχει συνακρόαση σε μια συνομιλία μέσω skype* ? 
> Αν όχι skype βλέπε viva, voip discount κλπ που παίζουν όπως και η cyta με sip


Γειά σου φίλε μου! Συμφωνώ με ό,τι γράφεις παραπάνω. Απλά να επισημάνω πως, αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου σχετικά με την χρονολογία πάντα, πριν κάνα χρόνο βρέθηκαν συνακροάσεις σε τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο που χρησιμοποιοπυσε Voip (δεν θα πω αν ήταν Cyta ή HOL), μεταξύ Αθήνας και επαρχίας. Κάποιοι μεν άκουγαν τους δε και ανάποδα. Το πράγμα αποκαταστήθηκε. Πάντα με Voip μιλάω και για απόσταση απο Αθήνα έως επαρχία. Τρελό? Κι όμως συνέβη. Άρα δεν μιλάμε για καλωδιακή βλάβη μεταξύ κάποιων διαμερισμάτων. Τώρα ο λόγος που μπορεί να υπάρχουν έντονες συνακροάσεις σε γραμμές Voip έχει να κάνει και με καλωδιακές βλάβες ακόμη και στο δίκτυο. Επαφές κτλ. Αυτή η περίπτωση όμως έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που ο κάθε Voip συνδρομητής έχει συνδεσμολογήσει το modem/router του. Όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του πω και πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## redcom7

σημερα μου ειχαν πει με sms οτι θα γινει ενεργοποιηση στην Cyta και τελικα ολα οκ ... εγινε κομπλε ...

ολα οκ μεχρι τωρα και σε ολα οπως τα ειπαμε ... μην το ματιασω  γιατι ημουν και πολυ αρνητικος στην αρχη ......


για να δουμε... πως θα παμε...

----------


## deltadeltamike

> σημερα μου ειχαν πει με sms οτι θα γινει ενεργοποιηση στην Cyta και τελικα ολα οκ ... εγινε κομπλε ...
> 
> ολα οκ μεχρι τωρα και σε ολα οπως τα ειπαμε ... μην το ματιασω  γιατι ημουν και πολυ αρνητικος στην αρχη ......
> 
> 
> για να δουμε... πως θα παμε...


Χαχαχα.. Καλή αρχή!

----------


## 3ftw

χθες εστειλα το αναλογο mail στην ΤΥ για να μου το γυρισουν σε fast path..>το εκαναν και παρατηρησα πως το snr απο 6 παει τωρα 10-11....γιατι?να πω οτι απο χθες δεν ειχα καμια αποσυνδεση και το ping μου εχει κατεβει κατα 20 μοναδες

----------


## prodromosfan

στις 8αρες το φτανουν στο θεο για να ειναι πιο σταθερη η γραμμη χωρις να επηρεαζεται το κλειδωμα βεβαιως-βεβαίως.

----------


## Artemius

το δικο μου με την 4αρα να δεις...μεχρι και 20 το εχω δει να φτανει.

φυσικα το θρυλικο 45 dbSNR που ειχα πολυ παλια μια φορα και ενα καιρο με forthnet 2mbps,δεν το φτανει τπτ! εκεινο δεν ηταν γραμμη,ραδιο ηταν!

----------


## Squall

Ειχα και 23αρια καποιες στιγμες...

----------


## 3ftw

αν ειναι σταθερη ειναι θετικο....δεν εχω σκοπο να ανεβασω ταχυτητα.προς το παρον βολευομαι με 8..

----------


## Picard

Παλι συνεχιζει τα ιδια,ειναι ορισμενες φορες που εχω αποσυνδεσεις,δε ξερω τι φταιει δε ξερουν ουτε αυτοι στη cyta να μου πουν,σκεφτομαι για wind του χρονου,καποιος που ηρθε απο wind σε cyta η απο cyta σε wind μπορει να μου πει εντυπωσεις κι αν ειδε διαφορα????

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Παλι συνεχιζει τα ιδια,ειναι ορισμενες φορες που εχω αποσυνδεσεις,δε ξερω τι φταιει δε ξερουν ουτε αυτοι στη cyta να μου πουν,σκεφτομαι για wind του χρονου,καποιος που ηρθε απο wind σε cyta η απο cyta σε wind μπορει να μου πει εντυπωσεις κι αν ειδε διαφορα????


Router σου άλλαξαν ποτέ μήπως και φταίει αυτό; Αν όχι μήπως να το ζητήσεις;

----------


## knbsep

Δεν έχει σημασία απο ποια εταιρεία φεύγεις και σε ποια εταιρεία πας. Άλλοι είναι οι παράγοντες που μετράνε. Αυτοί είναι οι "αστάθμητοι" παράγοντες όπως τους λέω εγώ.

----------


## Squall

Παιζει κατι με την Cyta και το Imageshack? Υπαρχουν στιγμες που βλεπω μια εικονα (που ανεβηκε προσφατα) και αν την ξαναδω μετα απο 5-10 λεπτα, τρωω Χ και μου πεταει το

----------


## prodromosfan

εδω και πολυ καιρο

----------


## Picard

> Router σου άλλαξαν ποτέ μήπως και φταίει αυτό; Αν όχι μήπως να το ζητήσεις;


Ζητησα ξανα να το δουνε αλλα και την περιπτωση της αντικαταστασης εξοπλισμου,λοιπον δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει,συγχρονιζει παρα τα fec errors οπως πρεπει,δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 1,3mb/s απο τη σελιδα της nvidia που ειναι το μεγιστο,τα thomson τα χρησιμοποιουν ολες οι εταιριες και ειναι απο τα πιο αξιοπιστα,να γινει αντικατασταση να παρω pirelli??? ψηλοδισταζω να το ζητησω,δεν το χω δουλεψει ποτε και δε ξερω....οι διακοπες ερχονται μετα απο πολυ ωρα,δηλαδη μπορει να περασουν αρκετες ωρες για να με πεταξει εξω ξανα,δεν ειναι συνεχομενες,υπαρχουν ομως μερες που ειναι σταθερο,μπορει ενα 24ωρο να μην πεσει η γραμμη καθολου,κατι τετοια τρελα μου κανει και τσατιζομαι,πιο πολυ για το τηλ την ημερα,οταν κανει restart νεκρωνει το τηλ,δε μπορεις να παρεις δε μπορουν να σε παρουν,δε μπορεις να καλεσεις και την εξυπηρετηση,αυτα ειναι τα τερτυπια του voip,φοβερη τεχνολογια!!!!

Και κατι αλλο,με συμφερει να πληρωνω για το 24αρι και να πιανω 13mbps η με συμφερει το 8αρι περισσοτερο???

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> Ζητησα ξανα να το δουνε αλλα και την περιπτωση της αντικαταστασης εξοπλισμου,λοιπον δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει,συγχρονιζει παρα τα fec errors οπως πρεπει,δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 1,3mb/s απο τη σελιδα της nvidia που ειναι το μεγιστο,τα thomson τα χρησιμοποιουν ολες οι εταιριες και ειναι απο τα πιο αξιοπιστα,να γινει αντικατασταση να παρω pirelli??? ψηλοδισταζω να το ζητησω,δεν το χω δουλεψει ποτε και δε ξερω....οι διακοπες ερχονται μετα απο πολυ ωρα,δηλαδη μπορει να περασουν αρκετες ωρες για να με πεταξει εξω ξανα,δεν ειναι συνεχομενες,υπαρχουν ομως μερες που ειναι σταθερο,μπορει ενα 24ωρο να μην πεσει η γραμμη καθολου,κατι τετοια τρελα μου κανει και τσατιζομαι,πιο πολυ για το τηλ την ημερα,οταν κανει restart νεκρωνει το τηλ,δε μπορεις να παρεις δε μπορουν να σε παρουν,δε μπορεις να καλεσεις και την εξυπηρετηση,αυτα ειναι τα τερτυπια του voip,φοβερη τεχνολογια!!!!
> 
> Και κατι αλλο,με συμφερει να πληρωνω για το 24αρι και να πιανω 13mbps η με συμφερει το 8αρι περισσοτερο???


Αν στο αντικαταστήσουν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σου δώσουν το pireli (είτε το μαύρο είτε το άσπρο) μπορεί να σου δώσουν το ίδιο μοντέλο(thomson) απλά νέα συσκευή. Εξάλλου μπορείς να ζητήσεις απο τον τεχνικό που θα έρθει να σου κάνει την αντικατάσταση αν έχει να σου δώσει πάλι thomson.
Για την ταχύτητα τώρα, είναι καθαρά αντικειμενικό υποκειμενικό (αυτό εννοούσα) το θέμα και κυρίως τι χρήση της γραμμής κάνεις. Για απλή καθημερινή χρήση, browsing, youtube κτλ μια χαρά ειναι και η 8άρα. αν θές και gaming ίσως καλύτερα να μείνεις στην 24άρα (13δλδ...). Ύστερα είναι και το οικονομικό. η 8άρα είναι 3 ευρώ φθηνότερη...
It's your choice.

----------


## DJG

> Αν στο αντικαταστήσουν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σου δώσουν το pireli (είτε το μαύρο είτε το άσπρο) μπορεί να σου δώσουν το ίδιο μοντέλο(thomson) απλά νέα συσκευή. Εξάλλου μπορείς να ζητήσεις απο τον τεχνικό που θα έρθει να σου κάνει την αντικατάσταση αν έχει να σου δώσει πάλι thomson.
> Για την ταχύτητα τώρα, είναι καθαρά αντικειμενικό το θέμα και κυρίως τι χρήση της γραμμής κάνεις. Για απλή καθημερινή χρήση, browsing, youtube κτλ μια χαρά ειναι και η 8άρα. αν θές και gaming ίσως καλύτερα να μείνεις στην 24άρα (13δλδ...). Ύστερα είναι και το οικονομικό. η 8άρα είναι 3 ευρώ φθηνότερη...
> It's your choice.


Προσωπικά ενεργοποιήθηκα 1/5 το modem το εχω συνεχως ανοιχτο και η γραμμή απασχολημένη συνεχώς, (ειμαι μεγαλος torrentακιας  :Razz: ) και δνε εχει πεσει ποτε. Το router συμπεριφερεται αψογα το ασπρο thomson εχω/ Οσον αφορα το θεμα της ταχυτητας ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο. Η 8αρα φτανει και για torrents αλλά γενικως αμα θες hd περιεχομενο πρεπει να πας στην 24αρα.

Γενικως η cyta με εχει ικανοποιησει απολυτως. Και η τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ηταν πολυ καλη οταν την χριαστηκα

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια εμενα ενω κεταβαζει κανονικα με μεγιστη ταχυτητα απο jdownloader και rapid με τορρεντ σερνετε 10kb/s πρεπει να κανω κατι..?υπαρχει περιορισμος που πρεπει να τον αλλαξω..?

να προσθεσω στον φιλο απο πανω που λεει πως η 8αρα δεν κανει για gaming κανει λαθος...8αρα εχω fast path και ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος σε bf3 στο ps3...αποσυνδεσεις απειροελαχιστες εως μηδενικες σε σχεση με αλλους που εχουν οτε..

----------


## Τσε

Να ρωτησω κατι την παρεα. Εμενα η γραμμη μου εχει 13 snr . Απο οτι βλεπω ειναι πολυ υψηλο. Αυτο εξαρταται απο την γραμμη η το αλλζουν οι τεχνικοι ??? Εαν μειωθει θα αυξηθει η ταχυτητα αλλα μπορει να εχω αποσυνδεσεις(μεχρι τωρα 2 εβδομαδες που εχω ενεργοποιηθει δεν εχω ουτε μια) ??? Και επισης το path το μαθαινω μονο απο τους τεχνικους η μπορω να το δω και απο πουθενα αλλου ?

Btw απο της 6/6 προσπαθω να μου ενεργοποιησουν εξερχομενη φραγη στα κινητα αλλα δεν θελουν να το κανουν με τιποτα. Καθε μερα περνω και μου λενε μεχρι το βραδυ θα ειναι ετοιμο .........

----------


## redcom7

> παιδια εμενα ενω κεταβαζει κανονικα με μεγιστη ταχυτητα απο jdownloader και rapid με τορρεντ σερνετε 10kb/s πρεπει να κανω κατι..?υπαρχει περιορισμος που πρεπει να τον αλλαξω..?
> 
> να προσθεσω στον φιλο απο πανω που λεει πως η 8αρα δεν κανει για gaming κανει λαθος...8αρα εχω fast path και ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος σε bf3 στο ps3...αποσυνδεσεις απειροελαχιστες εως μηδενικες σε σχεση με αλλους που εχουν οτε..


για δωσε και κανα ping να δουμε πως εισαι να συγκρίνουμε ... εμενα με k-play.de ειναι 87-88 ms   με 8ara fastpath ..ειναι λες καλα για κανα CSS ??

----------


## 3ftw

> για δωσε και κανα ping να δουμε πως εισαι να συγκρίνουμε ... εμενα με k-play.de ειναι 87-88 ms   με 8ara fastpath ..ειναι λες καλα για κανα CSS ??


με αγγλια που παιζω εγω γιατι οι σερβερ της ευρωπης στο battlelfield 3 ειναι UK εχω 80-85

με wifi παντα στο laptop

----------


## redcom7

> με αγγλια που παιζω εγω γιατι οι σερβερ της ευρωπης στο battlelfield 3 ειναι UK εχω 80-85
> 
> με wifi παντα στο laptop


για δωσε μια διεύθυνση ναδω >>>  τι γινεται ....

----------


## 3ftw

> *παιδια εμενα ενω κεταβαζει κανονικα με μεγιστη ταχυτητα απο jdownloader και rapid με τορρεντ σερνετε 10kb/s πρεπει να κανω κατι..?υπαρχει περιορισμος που πρεπει να τον αλλαξω..?*
> 
> να προσθεσω στον φιλο απο πανω που λεει πως η 8αρα δεν κανει για gaming κανει λαθος...8αρα εχω fast path και ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος σε bf3 στο ps3...αποσυνδεσεις απειροελαχιστες εως μηδενικες σε σχεση με αλλους που εχουν οτε..


κανενας να μου απαντησει?

----------


## proktor

Στο πρόγραμμα για τόρεντ που έχεις κάτω δεξιά είναι πράσινο τίκ ή κίτρινο θαυμαστικό?Αν είναι κίτρινο θαυμαστικό πρέπει να κάνεις port forward στο ρούτερ είναι εύκολο.Αν είναι πράσινο τικ είσαι οκ και στις ρυθμίσεις το έχεις σε κάτι άλλο εκτός από 0 (unlimited) ή πρέπει να βάλεις πολλά parallel downloads ή κάτι τέτοιο όλα είναι στις ρυθμίσεις.Δεν τα θυμάμαι απέξω τώρα.

----------


## tasvar

Εγώ, ενώ στην αρχή ήταν όλα καλά, τουσ τελευταίους μήνες έχω πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία. Παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες των τεχνικών, το θέμα δεν έχει λυθεί. Μου είπαν οτι η γραμμή μου είναι με πολύ θόρυβο και σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο του Ο.Τ.Ε. Το δέχομαι. Αλλά η netone που είχα πρίν, στην ίδια γραμμή ήταν. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να πάω αλλού. Είμαι στο ψάξιμο.

----------


## nickaros

και καλα θα κανεις αφου δεν μπορουν να σου παρεχουν αδιαλειπτως τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνεις.

----------


## evdometap

Παιδιά εγώ από το κλασσικό πακέτο HOL,πήγα σε Cyta με το πακέτο 8 mbps,200' προς σταθερά και 85' προς κινητά για οικονομικούς λόγους.Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα πιστεύετε?πχ να μην έχω τηλέφωνο για κανα δυο μέρες?

----------


## celarg

Βαλτος είσαι;;; Ένα thread λίγο πιο πάνω λέει ότι παίζει mass πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία της cyta απο χθες.

----------


## darax

Ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που είναι cyta καί είναι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένοι ,τόσο από τήν τηλεφωνία όσο και από το ίντερνετ !! ...Καί σίγουρα καί από τίς τιμές  :One thumb up:

----------


## 3ftw

> Βαλτος είσαι;;; Ένα thread λίγο πιο πάνω λέει ότι παίζει mass πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία της cyta απο χθες.


εμενα παντως μια χαρα δουλευουν ολα...απο χθες απο προχθες και εδω και 2 μηνες

----------


## celarg

Κι εγω δεν ξέρω αν τελικα είναι γενικευμένο πρόβλημα η είναι μεμονωμένων συνδρομητών. You know better αλλα γενικα κάτι παίζει.

----------


## 3ftw

ο λογαριασμος καθε διμηνο ερχετε η καθε μηνα?πριν λιγο καιρο πληρωσα τον πρωτο και σημερα ηρθε και αλλος με ποσο 30Ε (28Ε+2Ε εξτρα κλησεις σε κινητα)...αν ειναι να ξερω....επισης ο λογαριασμος ληγει στις 30/6 και εκδοθηκε στις 1/6...τοσες μερες γιατι δεν μου το εστελναν και εχω περιθωριο μονο 9 μερες..?

----------


## prodromosfan

αγνωστο το γιατι 
αλλα τωρα που το λες και σε μενα δεν εχει ερθει λογαριασμος.  :Thinking:

----------


## a.libe

πριν 2-3 μερες οι λογαριασμοι ανεβηκαν σε pdf στο my cyta ενω αλλους μηνες ανεβαιναν απο τo πρωτο 3ημερο

----------


## 3ftw

αν οντως καθε 2-3 μερες εμφανιζονται σε pdf ειναι καλο...αλλα να ερχετε ο λογαριασμος 9 μερες πριν ληξει το θεωρω απαραδεκτο...δεν ειναι μεγαλο το ποσο εννοειτε αλλα οπως και να χει ειναι λεφτα τα οποια πρεπει να μαζεψεις..

----------


## prodromosfan

νταξει καθυστερησε τα κι εσυ 
δεν θα κατσεις να αγχωθεις επειδη δε σου στειλανε εγκαιρως το λογαριασμο.

----------


## 3ftw

καλα ναι σιγουρα...αν ληξει θα μπορω παλι να το πληρωσω στα ελτα..?επισης τον λογαριασμο μονο σε ελτα και καταστηματα cyta μπορω να τον πληρωνω?ουτε καν σε συνεργατη..?το λεω αυτο γιατι στα ελτα συνηθως εχει ουρα μεχρι το πεζοδρομιο

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι δεν εχει σημασια οποτε και να ληγει οτι και να σου πουν στα ελτα 
εγω τον πληρωνω μεσαω τραπεζας αλλιως ολο και καποιο καταστημα cyta θα ειναι κοντα σου

----------


## 3lbereth

Όσοι πήγαμε στη Cyta πακετάκι από Netone κλείσαμε χρόνο που σημαίνει οτι καταργείται το 1+1 (με πρόγραμμα σταθερής, δωρεάν πρόγραμμα ίσης αξίας σε κινητά ή εξωτερικό). Πλέον, όσοι έχουμε επιλέξει πρόγραμμα κινητής ή/και εξωτερικού άνω των 8€ μας δίνουν αυτόματα έκπτωση 50% στα σταθερά.
Μόλις παρέλαβα το λογαριασμό του Μαΐου και η έκπτωση δεν έχει περαστεί. Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και θα το διορθώσουν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Οπότε κάντε έναν έλεγχο μήπως σας έχουν ξεχάσει.

----------


## Picard

αυτες τις μερες καμια αποσυνδεση,καποια στιγμη ομως θα μου το ξανακανει το ξερω,το voip ειναι αποτυχημενο......η wind παλι ειναι ακριβη στη χρονοχρεωση,φωτια σε σχεση με cyta....αν και τωρα με την επιβολη της ελαχιστης χρεωσης κλησης 45" απο cyta εχει περιοριστει η διαφορα.....

----------


## celarg

Η wind πως ακριβώς προέκυψε στη συζήτηση;

----------


## tasvar

> Όσοι πήγαμε στη Cyta πακετάκι από Netone κλείσαμε χρόνο που σημαίνει οτι καταργείται το 1+1 (με πρόγραμμα σταθερής, δωρεάν πρόγραμμα ίσης αξίας σε κινητά ή εξωτερικό). Πλέον, όσοι έχουμε επιλέξει πρόγραμμα κινητής ή/και εξωτερικού άνω των 8€ μας δίνουν αυτόματα έκπτωση 50% στα σταθερά.
> Μόλις παρέλαβα το λογαριασμό του Μαΐου και η έκπτωση δεν έχει περαστεί. Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και θα το διορθώσουν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Οπότε κάντε έναν έλεγχο μήπως σας έχουν ξεχάσει.


Μήπως εννοείς το "κινητά Ελλάδος 80"; Μπορώ να το καταργήσω αν θέλω; Η όχι; (Αν δεν φύγω τελικά....).

----------


## 3lbereth

Τα 8 ευρώ - ώστε να πάρεις την έκπτωση του 50% στις εθνικές κλήσεις -  μπορούν να είναι το πακέτο κινητής 85' ή εξωτερικό 85' ή συνδυασμός τους π.χ. 45' κινητά + 25' διεθνή.
Φυσικά και μπορείς να καταργήσεις κάποιο πακέτο τηλεφωνίας και να χρεώνεσαι με τις τρέχουσες τιμές του τιμοκαταλόγου, όπως και να επιλέξεις κάποια οικονομικότερη λύση. Νομίζω οτι η αλλαγή κοστίζει 2 ευρώ.
Εγώ που έχω καρτοκινητό και δεν κάνω τηλέφωνα στο εξωτερικό έχω καταβολευτεί τα 80' (85' πλέον) σε κινητά. Μέχρι και το Μαΐο που ίσχυε η χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο δεν τα εξάντλησα ποτέ.
Θα περιμένω το λογαριασμό του Ιουνίου για να δω πόσο άλλαξαν τα πράγματα μετά την εφαρμογή του βήματος χρέωσης των 45'.

----------


## tasvar

Τα 80' πρός κινητά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.... Αστικά-υπεραστικά έχω απεριόριστα. Αρα θα πάρω τηλ να το ακυρώσω Τα 80' πρός κινητά.

----------


## 3lbereth

Να φανταστώ οτι έχεις 4άρα σύνδεση?

----------


## tasvar

Είχα 8άρα και το γύρισα στην 4άρα, γιατί πάνω από 2mbps δεν τσουλάει....

----------


## Picard

για να κατεβω προγραμμα απο τα 24mbps στα 8 mbps πρεπει να κλεισω 12 μηνες στη cyta???

----------


## evdometap

Picard εμένα μου είπαν πως για να κατέβεις θες όντως ένα χρόνο όταν τους ρώτησα.Πάντως η 8άρα τους αξίζει.Εγώ αυτήν έχω, κλειδώνω στα 8091 και κατεβάζω με 6,7mbps μίνιμουμ.

----------


## DJG

Ναι, χρεάζεται ένας χρόνος, εκτός αν η γραμμή αποδειχθεί προβληματική, δηλαδή σου βαλουν 24αρα και λογω αποστασης από το κεντρο πιανεις οχτώ. Τοτε σε βαζουν σε οχταρα χωρις να κλεισεις δωδεκαμηνο λογω αποδεδειγμενης βλαβης.

----------


## Picard

> Picard εμένα μου είπαν πως για να κατέβεις θες όντως ένα χρόνο όταν τους ρώτησα.Πάντως η 8άρα τους αξίζει.Εγώ αυτήν έχω, κλειδώνω στα 8091 και κατεβάζω με 6,7mbps μίνιμουμ.


Εγω εβαλα την 24αρα και πιανω 13mbps δηλαδη περιπου 11mbps λιγοτερο,συγχρονιζει σωστα δε μπορω να πω,με συμφερει να παω στα 8mbps και να γλιτωσω 4€ μολις κλεισω ετος??? εφοσον μεινω στη cyta γιατι παιζει και να την κανω.....



> Ναι, χρεάζεται ένας χρόνος, εκτός αν η γραμμή αποδειχθεί προβληματική, δηλαδή σου βαλουν 24αρα και λογω αποστασης από το κεντρο πιανεις οχτώ. Τοτε σε βαζουν σε οχταρα χωρις να κλεισεις δωδεκαμηνο λογω αποδεδειγμενης βλαβης.


Ενταξει ειμαι,προβλημα με το ιντερνετ δεν εχω,μονο με την τηλεφωνια...

----------


## evdometap

Οχι,θα είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά τα 5mbps κάτω. Μείνε στην 24άρα.Ωστόσο μην φύγεις από τους κουμπάρους ακόμα.Περίμενε να σκάσει καμιά προσφορά για το VDSL πρώτα!

----------


## DJG

> Εγω εβαλα την 24αρα και πιανω 13mbps δηλαδη περιπου 11mbps λιγοτερο,συγχρονιζει σωστα δε μπορω να πω,με συμφερει να παω στα 8mbps και να γλιτωσω 4€ μολις κλεισω ετος??? εφοσον μεινω στη cyta γιατι παιζει και να την κανω.....


Εξαρταιται απο τις αναγκες σου.

----------


## Picard

Στο θεμα youtube η cyta πεταει,πιο καλη κι απο τον οτε,απο το ιντερνετ δεν εχω προβλημα,συνεχιζει ομως να κανει καποιες μικροδιακοπες στη τηλεφωνια,σβηνει το λαμπακι του voip,τελος παντων για τα λεφτα της καλη ειναι.....

----------


## Artemius

> Στο θεμα youtube η cyta πεταει,πιο καλη κι απο τον οτε,απο το ιντερνετ δεν εχω προβλημα,συνεχιζει ομως να κανει καποιες μικροδιακοπες στη τηλεφωνια,σβηνει το λαμπακι του voip,τελος παντων για τα λεφτα της καλη ειναι.....



δεν θα συμφωνησω απαραιτητα. καλα τα παει στο γιουτουμπι,αλλα απλώς "καλα". σε πολλα video τα κανει fetch απο cache server εσωτερικα απο την cyta,αυτο ειναι καλο. αλλα και παλι,εφοσον τα εχει cache ,θα επρεπε να πηγαινει καλυτερα,δλδ στα single connection requests οπως στα video του youtube,επρεπε να πηγαινουν γρηγοροτερα.

αυτο γινεται εμφανεστατο,οταν κατεβαζεις το χ,ψ video που ειναι στην cache μεσω IDM και πολλαπλων connections. ακομα και αν ρυθμισεις το IDM,να μην στραγγιξει την γραμμη και απο το τελευταιο kbps,ας πουμε εγω εχω 4αρα => το βαζω στα 350kbps,παρατηρεις οτι εχει κατεβει πιο γρηγορα αποτι θα ηθελε να φορτωσει αν απλα το εβλεπες.

παντως εδω να αναφερω οτι στην περιπτωση του IDM ,φαινεται οτι το προφιλ της γραμμης δεν ειναι πολυ αυστηρο στο bitrate και αυτο ειναι καλο. αμα το βαλεις στο τερμα,θα παει μεχρι 450-460 kbps  :Razz:

----------


## Koala_

Θα το κάνω το offtopic!

πήγα σήμερα σε ένα κατάστημα άλλης εταιρείας για να πληρώσω, και ήταν εκεί μια κυρία μεγάλη σε ηλικία που πολύ την λυπήθηκα... έλεγε το πόνο της στον υπάλληλο για το ότι έχει cyta και δεν έχει τηλέφωνο για πολλές μέρες. Βέβαια,  αφού άρχισε με απλούς χαρακτηρισμούς συνέχισε με παρομοίωση της cyta ώς καρκίνου και τα μπινελίκια ανέβαιναν.

Μάταια προσπάθησα να τραβήξω βίντεο!

Καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## sakels

μεχρι τις προαλλες δεν φορτωνε το utube... τωρα δεν πιανει το τηλεφωνο εδω και ποσες μερες σε μερικους...

απο τις προσφορες τα φτυσε το δικτυο...

για τα πανηγυρια.

----------


## evdometap

Δεν έχω τίποτα από όλα αυτά που λες sakels...

----------


## sakels

> Δεν έχω τίποτα από όλα αυτά που λες sakels...


διαβασε κατα δυο threads εδω μεσα να δεις τι λενε και αλλοι. εχω και δυο γνωστους μου με cyta κιολας

----------


## evdometap

Κάτι έχω διαβάσει.Βασικά να σε τρολλάρω ήθελα  :Razz:   Αλλά όντως μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα!

----------


## Picard

> μεχρι τις προαλλες δεν φορτωνε το utube... τωρα δεν πιανει το τηλεφωνο εδω και ποσες μερες σε μερικους...
> 
> απο τις προσφορες τα φτυσε το δικτυο...
> 
> για τα πανηγυρια.


Τωρα μιλαει η forthnet που στο ιντερνετ με το παραμικρο φορτο δικτυου περιοριζεται το bandwidth,τετοια μου κανε οταν την ειχα,κατεβαζα με 200kb/s στα  15mbps,ενω στα torrents ειχα μεγαλυτερο upload απο download κατι τρελα πραγματα και με thomson ρουτερ παρακαλω +οτι μου φαγαν 40€ οταν εκανα διακοπη,ειχα προβληματα κι εχω ακομα με το voip αλλα στο ιντερνετ δεν εχει αντιπαλο η cyta....σε youtube Και streaming tv πιο καλη κι απο οτε,τουλαχιστον στη δικη μου γραμμη-περιοχη...

----------


## sakels

> Τωρα μιλαει η forthnet που στο ιντερνετ με το παραμικρο φορτο δικτυου περιοριζεται το bandwidth,τετοια μου κανε οταν την ειχα,κατεβαζα με 200kb/s στα  15mbps,ενω στα torrents ειχα μεγαλυτερο upload απο download κατι τρελα πραγματα και με thomson ρουτερ παρακαλω +οτι μου φαγαν 40€ οταν εκανα διακοπη,ειχα προβληματα κι εχω ακομα με το voip αλλα στο ιντερνετ δεν εχει αντιπαλο η cyta....σε youtube Και streaming tv πιο καλη κι απο οτε,τουλαχιστον στη δικη μου γραμμη-περιοχη...


δεκτο. δεν ειπαμε οτι αναγκαστικα σε ολους θα ειναι χαλια η γραμμη. αλλα τελευταια μετα την επεκταση τησ cyta σε αθηνα περιπου ακουγονται πολλα προβληματα.
επισης οσο αναφορα τη  forthnet εχει στρωσει παρα πολυ γενικα. δες και το αντιστοιχο thread  για το 2012.

----------


## evdometap

Καλά ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και στο ίντερνετ η Cyta πετάει.Στο youtube φορτώνει από την cache και τα σπάει.Οι ταχύτητες σχεδόν πάντα κοντά στις ονομαστικές. Με την τηλεφωνία μόνο δέχομαι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν και εγώ δεν είχα.

----------


## Picard

> δεκτο. δεν ειπαμε οτι αναγκαστικα σε ολους θα ειναι χαλια η γραμμη. αλλα τελευταια μετα την επεκταση τησ cyta σε αθηνα περιπου ακουγονται πολλα προβληματα.
> επισης οσο αναφορα τη  forthnet εχει στρωσει παρα πολυ γενικα. δες και το αντιστοιχο thread  για το 2012.


οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι μου που βαλανε πηγανε στο πακετο που εχει και τη νοβα μεσα,απο κει και περα εγω εχω ασχημη εμπειρια με τη forthnet,δεν προκειται να παω ξανα εκει...

----------


## sakels

> οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι μου που βαλανε πηγανε στο πακετο που εχει και τη νοβα μεσα,απο κει και περα εγω εχω ασχημη εμπειρια με τη forthnet,δεν προκειται να παω ξανα εκει...


αν θες και nova ειναι μονοδρομος. εκτος αν εχεις λεφτα για ξοδεμα.

----------


## Picard

Σημερα διαπιστωσα μετα απο πολλοστη επικοινωνια με το τεχνικο τμημα οτι μου κατεβασαν το Snr margin απο το 8,5 στο 6,5 και αυξηθηκε η ταχυτητα κατα 1mbps,παρ'ολα αυτα συνεχιζει η γραμμη να εχει διακοπες στο voip,μπορει να μου κανει απο μια εως πεντε διακοπες το 24ωρο,δεν ειναι συνεχομενες αλλα οσες φορες κι αν προσπαθησαν οι τεχνικοι δε λυθηκε το προβλημα,δε μπορουν να καταλαβουν και οι ιδιοι εαν οφειλεται μοναχα στο δικτυο η ειναι ελατωμα του εξοπλισμου,δε νομιζω ομως για το δευτερο,τα thomson ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστα,δε ξερω τι να κανω,ενω το internet και ο συγχρονισμος ειναι σφαιρα 14mbps 1,4mb/s κατεβαζω απο το site της nvidia....

----------


## celarg

Ρε παιδια το YouTube στη cyta δεν είχε θέμα πριν κανά μηνα; Τι πετάει; Έχω μπερδευτεί!

----------


## nickaros

δοκιμασε να σου αλλαξουν εξοπλισμο εγω με το τομσον ειχα τρελαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις (επεσα μαλλον σε ελλατωματικο) και με το πιρελι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδια το YouTube στη cyta δεν είχε θέμα πριν κανά μηνα; Τι πετάει; Έχω μπερδευτεί!


παει μια χαρα σε μενα τουλαχιστον στην θεσσαλονικη. φορτωνει και τα 1080 χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ρε παιδια το YouTube στη cyta δεν είχε θέμα πριν κανά μηνα; Τι πετάει; Έχω μπερδευτεί!


εχει κανα διμηνο τουλαχιστον που χει στρωσει.

----------


## evdometap

> δοκιμασε να σου αλλαξουν εξοπλισμο εγω με το τομσον ειχα τρελαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις (επεσα μαλλον σε ελλατωματικο) και με το πιρελι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> παει μια χαρα σε μενα τουλαχιστον στην θεσσαλονικη. φορτωνει και τα 1080 χωρις προβλημα.


Γενικά,παρά τους κανα δυο γκρινιάρηδες,το pirelli είναι σαφώς καλύτερο από όλα τα ρούτερ που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι.Δεν μιλώ για αυτά που αγοράζουμε,μιλάω για αυτά που μας δίνουν.ADB respect

----------


## Artemius

> Γενικά,παρά τους κανα δυο γκρινιάρηδες,το pirelli είναι σαφώς καλύτερο από όλα τα ρούτερ που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι.Δεν μιλώ για αυτά που αγοράζουμε,μιλάω για αυτά που μας δίνουν.ADB respect



πλκ κανεις τωρα ε?

Thomson και παλι Thomson. τα μενου του ειναι μπλιαχ,αλλα κατω απο το καπω ειναι turbisio. πολυ απλα,το QoS που πετυχαινει εργοστασιακα και την αποκρισιμοτητα στις εντολες που του δινεις να λαβεις υποψη,φτανει για να πειστεις. θα θελα να ειχα Thomson αλλα ειμαι φορτωμενος με το Ζαντολαστιχο,και ελπιζω στο φετινο καλοκαιρι να "πει το ποιημα" (ανεβαζει καλες θερμοκρασιες και ας μη το χω στριμωγμενο)

----------


## evdometap

Δεν κάνω πλάκα, απλά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο!Thomson είχα παλιότερα, ούτε εκεί είχα πρόβλημα, δεν λέω ότι είναι άσχημο, ίσα ίσα το θεωρώ πολύ αξιόλογο. Απλά από προσωπική εμπειρία, το ADB μου κρατάει καλύτερα τη γραμμή, πιο σταθερά, και χωρίς λάθη. Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι με το Thomson είχα 24άρα γραμμή ενώ με το ADB 8άρα, άρα τώρα έχω να μοιράζομαι πιο άδειες γραμμές, αλλά δεν νομίζω. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι απόλυτος, απλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι προς το παρόν καλύτερη με το ζαντολάστιχο. Btw επειδή σε βλέπω πιο ψαγμένο από μένα, τι προβλήματα νομίζεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένω στο μέλλον!?

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν κάνω πλάκα, απλά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο!Thomson είχα παλιότερα, ούτε εκεί είχα πρόβλημα, δεν λέω ότι είναι άσχημο, ίσα ίσα το θεωρώ πολύ αξιόλογο. Απλά από προσωπική εμπειρία, το ADB μου κρατάει καλύτερα τη γραμμή, πιο σταθερά, και χωρίς λάθη. Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι με το Thomson είχα 24άρα γραμμή ενώ με το ADB 8άρα, άρα τώρα έχω να μοιράζομαι πιο άδειες γραμμές, αλλά δεν νομίζω. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι απόλυτος, απλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι προς το παρόν καλύτερη με το ζαντολάστιχο. Btw επειδή σε βλέπω πιο ψαγμένο από μένα, τι προβλήματα νομίζεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένω στο μέλλον!?

----------


## Picard

> Ρε παιδια το YouTube στη cyta δεν είχε θέμα πριν κανά μηνα; Τι πετάει; Έχω μπερδευτεί!


ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα απο τις 31 μαρτιου που ενεργοποιηθηκα,αντιθετα στον οτε περιμενα σε δυο τρια βιντεακια,με τη forthnet δεν τα κοιτουσα καθολου γιατι ηταν μπαχαλο ολο το δικτυο.....τουλαχιστον στο ιντερνετ πεταει η cyta,ισως ο καλυτερος παροχος,παιζω και παιχνιδια online χωρις προβλημα!!!

----------


## Artemius

> Δεν κάνω πλάκα, απλά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο!Thomson είχα παλιότερα, ούτε εκεί είχα πρόβλημα, δεν λέω ότι είναι άσχημο, ίσα ίσα το θεωρώ πολύ αξιόλογο. Απλά από προσωπική εμπειρία, το ADB μου κρατάει καλύτερα τη γραμμή, πιο σταθερά, και χωρίς λάθη. Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι με το Thomson είχα 24άρα γραμμή ενώ με το ADB 8άρα, άρα τώρα έχω να μοιράζομαι πιο άδειες γραμμές, αλλά δεν νομίζω. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είμαι απόλυτος, απλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι προς το παρόν καλύτερη με το ζαντολάστιχο. Btw επειδή σε βλέπω πιο ψαγμένο από μένα, τι προβλήματα νομίζεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένω στο μέλλον!?



ε οποτε μιλαμε για τελειως διαφορετικες καταστασεις. αλλο "εως 24",που λογικα θα μιλαμε και για ανοιχτο προφιλ συγχρονισμου,και αλλο 8αρι και κλειδωμενο προφιλ.

απο κει και περα τι εννοεις απο προβληματα? αφου εισαι χαμηλα,σε 8αρι προφιλ,και το κραταει καλα οπως λες,αν συμβει κτ δεν θα κανει καποια διαφορα το οποιοδηποτε router. τα μονα 2 "προβληματα" θεωρουνται οτι το Ζαντολαστιχο ειναι σαν αγωνιστικο λαστιχο απο θερμοκρασια  :Razz:  και το QoS,δλδ η προτεραιοποιηση στην κινηση οταν η γραμμη κατεβαζει. πιο απλα,το torrent κατεβαζει χωρις να εχεις ρυθμισει τον κοφτη ή τον εχεις ρυθμισει ψηλά και ταυτοχρονα θες να σερφαρεις ή να παιξεις κανα παιχνιδακι,ε στο μεν Thomson θα σερφαρεις πιο ανετα και θα αποκρινεται πιο γρηγορα το game,ενώ στο Pirelli το αναποδο.

ειδικα στο θέμα των games,εκει ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραματα,γτ το Ζαντολαστιχο ειναι λιγο "γκαου-ουγκα-μπουγκα". εγω σε 4αρα γραμμη,αμα θελω και να κατεβασω και να παιξω κανα game πρεπει να βαλω κοφτη στο torrent στα 200-250kbps για να μην εχω εξτρα lag. σε Thomson θα το ειχα 300-350 τον κοφτη αντιστοιχα. χονδρικα μιλαμε βεβαια παντα,αλλα καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.  :Wink:

----------


## haniabal

> Ρε παιδια το YouTube στη cyta δεν είχε θέμα πριν κανά μηνα; Τι πετάει; Έχω μπερδευτεί


Από ότι ξέρω κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να έχουν πρόβλημα στην cyta με youtube.Εγώ με φορνετ πάντως πάω σφαίρα..

----------


## Artemius

> ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα απο τις 31 μαρτιου που ενεργοποιηθηκα,αντιθετα στον οτε περιμενα σε δυο τρια βιντεακια,με τη forthnet δεν τα κοιτουσα καθολου γιατι ηταν μπαχαλο ολο το δικτυο.....τουλαχιστον στο ιντερνετ πεταει η cyta,ισως ο καλυτερος παροχος,παιζω και παιχνιδια online χωρις προβλημα!!!



ειπαμε,η cyta για το youtube,τραβαει απο cache server δικο της. δεν γνωριζω αν κανει κτ αναλογο και ο ΟΤΕ. αλλα θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα για cache server.

τωρα στα games,ή κανεις λαθος ή είχες προβλημα στη γραμμή όσο ήσουν στον ΟΤΕ. ποτε δεν γινεται το interleave(cyta) να ειναι καλυτερο από το fastpath (ΟΤΕ). και ειδικα το fastpath,το international bandwith και ποιοτητα peering (ποσα και απο που περναει) του ΟΤΕ,ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι (μοιραια και οι πελατους,δλδ εμεις) μονο να το ονειρευονται μπορουν.

----------


## redcom7

> ειπαμε,η cyta για το youtube,τραβαει απο cache server δικο της. δεν γνωριζω αν κανει κτ αναλογο και ο ΟΤΕ. αλλα θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα για cache server.
> 
> τωρα στα games,ή κανεις λαθος ή είχες προβλημα στη γραμμή όσο ήσουν στον ΟΤΕ. ποτε δεν γινεται το interleave(cyta) να ειναι καλυτερο από το fastpath (ΟΤΕ). και ειδικα το fastpath,το international bandwith και ποιοτητα peering (ποσα και απο που περναει) του ΟΤΕ,ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι (μοιραια και οι πελατους,δλδ εμεις) μονο να το ονειρευονται μπορουν.


και ομως μπορεις να γυρισεις και στην Cyta σε fastpath και να πηγαινει σφαιρα στα παιχνιδι α..... εγω σε CCS με cyta και fastpath ειμαι περιπου 65ms με σερβερ στην Γερμανια ...

----------


## Artemius

> και ομως μπορεις να γυρισεις και στην Cyta σε fastpath και να πηγαινει σφαιρα στα παιχνιδι α..... εγω σε CCS με cyta και fastpath ειμαι περιπου 65ms με σερβερ στην Γερμανια ...



μπορεις στελνοντας e-mail με τα στοιχεια σου κτλ κτλ.

σε fastpath υπαρχει μεγαλη βελτιωση,και παλι ομως σε απολυτα νουμερα στο θεμα ms και peering ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ :/


προσωπικα παρολο που εχω υπερελαχιστα errors στη γραμμη



```
Indicator Name 	Near End Indicator 	Far End Indicator
FEC Error 	12146 	0
CRC Error 	0 	0
HEC Error 	0 	0
```

θελω να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο

----------


## antreas9

όλα καλά με τη cyta, αλλά...ούτε κατά τύχη δεν πετυχαίνουν τις σωστές χρεώσεις στο λογ/σμο.
Μετά τον λογ/σμο που ήρθε λάθος και το παραδεχθηκαν (απλά χρειάστηκαν 2-3 τηλέφωνα και 2-3 mails), ήρθε 2ος, ακόμα χειρότερος!
ξαφνικά, μου ζητάνε 52 ευρω (εντωμεταξύ, η συμφωνία είναι για 25)!
Αντε παλι από την αρχη, να τους εξηγείς γιατι ενας ελέφαντας δε μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από μια κόκκινη παπαρούνα...

----------


## Picard

> όλα καλά με τη cyta, αλλά...ούτε κατά τύχη δεν πετυχαίνουν τις σωστές χρεώσεις στο λογ/σμο.
> Μετά τον λογ/σμο που ήρθε λάθος και το παραδεχθηκαν (απλά χρειάστηκαν 2-3 τηλέφωνα και 2-3 mails), ήρθε 2ος, ακόμα χειρότερος!
> ξαφνικά, μου ζητάνε 52 ευρω (εντωμεταξύ, η συμφωνία είναι για 25)!
> Αντε παλι από την αρχη, να τους εξηγείς γιατι ενας ελέφαντας δε μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από μια κόκκινη παπαρούνα...


Αυτοι μου φαινεται οτι προσπαθουν να πετυχουν κανεναν αφηρημενο πελατη που μοναχα πληρωνει λογαριασμους,μου ετυχε κι εμενα να μου βαλουν δυο παγια σε εναν μηνα,περιμενω τον λογαριασμο του ιουλιου για να δω εαν εχει διορθωθει,επειδη ομως συμβαινει σε πολλους τωρα τελευταια υποθετω οτι δε γινεται τυχαια,δε μπορει καθε φορα να πεφτει η δικαιολογια του ανθρωπινου λαθους,δεν ειναι οπως στο ποδοσφαιρο που εξελισσεται η φαση αστραπιαια και δε μπορει να καταλαβει το offside ο εποπτης,εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με ολους τους παροχους,την εχω πατησει με τη forthnet δεν προκειται να δεχτω οτιδηποτε αλλο,οποια εταιρια προσπαθει να αρπαξει οτι μπορει δεν προκειται να δει προκοπη,να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους......




> ειπαμε,η cyta για το youtube,τραβαει απο cache server δικο της. δεν γνωριζω αν κανει κτ αναλογο και ο ΟΤΕ. αλλα θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα για cache server.


Μηπως γνωριζεις εαν η wind χρησιμοποιει αναλογο server στο δικτυο της????

----------


## redcom7

> Αυτοι μου φαινεται οτι προσπαθουν να πετυχουν κανεναν αφηρημενο πελατη που μοναχα πληρωνει λογαριασμους,μου ετυχε κι εμενα να μου βαλουν δυο παγια σε εναν μηνα,περιμενω τον λογαριασμο του ιουλιου για να δω εαν εχει διορθωθει,επειδη ομως συμβαινει σε πολλους τωρα τελευταια υποθετω οτι δε γινεται τυχαια,δε μπορει καθε φορα να πεφτει η δικαιολογια του ανθρωπινου λαθους,δεν ειναι οπως στο ποδοσφαιρο που εξελισσεται η φαση αστραπιαια και δε μπορει να καταλαβει το offside ο εποπτης,εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με ολους τους παροχους,την εχω πατησει με τη forthnet δεν προκειται να δεχτω οτιδηποτε αλλο,οποια εταιρια προσπαθει να αρπαξει οτι μπορει δεν προκειται να δει προκοπη,να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους......
> 
> 
> 
> Μηπως γνωριζεις εαν η wind χρησιμοποιει αναλογο server στο δικτυο της????



off topic .....   TO AVATAR ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ ....

----------


## Artemius

> Αυτοι μου φαινεται οτι προσπαθουν να πετυχουν κανεναν αφηρημενο πελατη που μοναχα πληρωνει λογαριασμους,μου ετυχε κι εμενα να μου βαλουν δυο παγια σε εναν μηνα,περιμενω τον λογαριασμο του ιουλιου για να δω εαν εχει διορθωθει,επειδη ομως συμβαινει σε πολλους τωρα τελευταια υποθετω οτι δε γινεται τυχαια,δε μπορει καθε φορα να πεφτει η δικαιολογια του ανθρωπινου λαθους,δεν ειναι οπως στο ποδοσφαιρο που εξελισσεται η φαση αστραπιαια και δε μπορει να καταλαβει το offside ο εποπτης,εγω τουλαχιστον ειμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικος με ολους τους παροχους,την εχω πατησει με τη forthnet δεν προκειται να δεχτω οτιδηποτε αλλο,οποια εταιρια προσπαθει να αρπαξει οτι μπορει δεν προκειται να δει προκοπη,να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους......
> 
> 
> 
> Μηπως γνωριζεις εαν η wind χρησιμοποιει αναλογο server στο δικτυο της????



δεν ξερω και βασικα δεν νομιζω οτι επιτηδες γινεται κτ τετοιο. πιο πολυ το βλεπω να μπλεκουν που και που τα ποδια τους στο λογιστηριο. συνηθες φαινομενο αλλωστε για ελληνικο isp,ειδικα αν εχει κανει ενα καποιο blow-up σε πελατειακη βαση.

δεν ξερω αν η wind τραβαει απο αναλογο cache server. μπορεις ομως ευκολα να το διαπιστωσεις βαζοντας π.χ. το IDM και κατεβαζοντας ενα βιντεακι απο youtube. αμα γραφει το path wind και cache,τοτε ναι.





> off topic .....   TO AVATAR ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ ....


καρδερινα ειναι το avatar του. και μαλιστα στην φυση. πολυ ωραιο οντως.

----------


## Picard

σημερα μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος της cyta 15€ με επιστρεφομενα 15,5€ απο το διπλοπαγιο του μηνα απριλιου και 3€ για την απωλεια τηλ μεσα στον ιουνιο,ενταξει ολα καλα,αυτο που με εκνευριζει ειναι οτι δε γραφει τη συνολικη τιμη μαζι με το φπα για καθε χρεωση ξεχωριστα,το βαζει μονο στην τελικη τιμη.

----------


## nickaros

> σημερα μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος της cyta 15€ με επιστρεφομενα 15,5€ απο το διπλοπαγιο του μηνα απριλιου και 3€ για την απωλεια τηλ μεσα στον ιουνιο,ενταξει ολα καλα,αυτο που με εκνευριζει ειναι οτι δε γραφει τη συνολικη τιμη μαζι με το φπα για καθε χρεωση ξεχωριστα,το βαζει μονο στην τελικη τιμη.


Οι διακοπες στην τηλεφωνια συνεχιζουν?

----------


## gp1

Όχι. Από τότε όυτε λεπτό!

----------


## Picard

> Οι διακοπες στην τηλεφωνια συνεχιζουν?


τωρα καπως καλυτερα τα πραγματα,χθες το πρωι μονο μου εσβησε,ισως να φταιει το firmware του ρουτερ γιατι οταν εκανα επανεκιννηση επανηλθε αμεσως,απο κει και περα στο internet ειναι κορυφη και σταθερη,κατεβαζω με 1,3-1,4mb/s οσοι ειναι επαγγελματιες και θελουν σταθερο τηλ δεν τους συνιστω cyta,καλυτερα να πανε σε καποια αλλη εταιρια με pots....θετικο το γεγονος οτι το τελευταιο τριμηνο ειδα τρεις φορες ανακοινωση για αναβαθμιση δικτυου στην περιοχη μου....

----------


## evdometap

Μετά το πρόβλημα με τη διακοπή στο τηλέφωνο:
1)Δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ ξανά
2)Εχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά η ποιότητα στο VoIP
3)Οντως οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι συνεχείς

Και όντως το ίντερνετ δεν πέφτει με τίποτα!

----------


## prodromosfan

oι διακοπες πλέον κοστίζουν. 
σε μενα καναν επιστροφη για τις 2 μερες 2,44€ απο το παγιο και 5€ απο τις προωθησεις στο κινητο μου. 
τουλαχιστον δεν σφύριξε αδιαφορα και μπραβο τους.

----------


## redcom7

σε εμενα δεν εκαναν καμια εκπτωση ... λετε να γινει στον επομενο λογαριασμο???
η να τους παρω κανα τηλεφνο ...

----------


## 3lbereth

Ούτε σε μενα, αλλά είχα διακοπή τηλεφωνίας μόνο τη μέρα των εκλογών. Στο διήμερο κάζο το ΑΚ Ψυχικού δεν πήρε χαμπάρι!

----------


## Picard

Γνωριζει κανεις εαν εχει βγει νεo firmware για thomson TG782 της cyta???? η εκδοση που εχω ειναι Software Release:		8.2.7.D

----------


## antreas9

> όλα καλά με τη cyta, αλλά...ούτε κατά τύχη δεν πετυχαίνουν τις σωστές χρεώσεις στο λογ/σμο.
> Μετά τον λογ/σμο που ήρθε λάθος και το παραδεχθηκαν (απλά χρειάστηκαν 2-3 τηλέφωνα και 2-3 mails), ήρθε 2ος, ακόμα χειρότερος!
> ξαφνικά, μου ζητάνε 52 ευρω (εντωμεταξύ, η συμφωνία είναι για 25)!
> Αντε παλι από την αρχη, να τους εξηγείς γιατι ενας ελέφαντας δε μπορεί να κρυφτεί πίσω από μια κόκκινη παπαρούνα...


με ενα μαίηλ στην κυρία που ανέλαβε και την 1η φορά το case μου, την ενημέρωσα ότι και πάλι 25 ευρω θα πληρώσω.
με πήρε μεσα σε 5-6 ημέρες τηλ, μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη, μου είπε ότι θα διορθωθεί και το 2ο λάθος, αλλά από σεπτεμβρη, οπότε, κ τον αυγουστο, να πληρωσω 25, και το σεπτεμβρη θα ειναι ολα οκ!
για να δουμε!
(τουλάχιστον, ήταν ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΗ)!

----------


## Picard

Το καλο με τη cyta ειναι οτι κανει συνεχεις αναβαθμισεις,ειδικα στο ιντερνετ απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα υπαρχει μια σταθεροτητα στο download,στο youtube και συγχρονιζει σωστα στα torrents με bitcommet που χρησιμοποιω,στην τηλεφωνια ειχα καποια προβληματακια,τωρα ειναι καπως καλυτερα αλλα θελω να ειμαι επιφυλακτικος γιατι μπορει να χω παλι διακοπες,ειναι voip αυτο δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο αλλα επειδη ζουμε δυσκολα χρονια μην τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας,σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με cyta...

----------


## GeorgeMoi

> Το καλο με τη cyta ειναι οτι κανει συνεχεις αναβαθμισεις,ειδικα στο ιντερνετ απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα υπαρχει μια σταθεροτητα στο download,στο youtube και συγχρονιζει σωστα στα torrents με bitcommet που χρησιμοποιω,στην τηλεφωνια ειχα καποια προβληματακια,τωρα ειναι καπως καλυτερα αλλα θελω να ειμαι επιφυλακτικος γιατι μπορει να χω παλι διακοπες,ειναι voip αυτο δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο αλλα επειδη ζουμε δυσκολα χρονια μην τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας,σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με cyta...


Κι εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την Cyta αλλά κι εγώ έχω κάποια προβληματάκια με την τηλεφωνία όπως αναφέρεις κι εσύ.Εγώ ακούω αλλά οι άλλοι δεν με ακούν και κάνει κάποιους θορύβους το ακουστικό μου.Ισως φταίει το τηλέφωνο μου αλλά δεν ξέρω. :Thinking:

----------


## evdometap

Για το τηλέφωνο, καλό είναι να περιμένουμε την απεμπλοκή της cyta από τα μισθωμένα δίκτυα, που προβλέπεται μέσα στη χρονιά. Πιθανόν να μειωθεί ο όποιος θόρυβος ακούτε(στην περιοχή μου δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα).

- - - Updated - - -

Παρεμπιπτόντως σήμερα το ιντερνετ έχει πάρει φωτιά  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

σου έκαψε το ρουτερ;;;;  :What..?:

----------


## Picard

Ηρθε τεχνικος σημερα και μου αλλαξε το ρουτερ,πηρα το pirelli με τη μια usb θυρα,το αλλο απο οτι μου ειπαν το δινουν για vdsl,εμαθα οτι πολλα internet cafe βαλανε vdsl με pirelli....αυτο που διαπιστωσα ειναι οτι ανεβηκε το attn απο το 24,5 στο 28,3 κι ο συγχρονισμος απο το 13mbps στο 14mbps ενω το snr παραμενει στο 8 για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα της γραμμης απ'οτι μου ειπαν,τελικα το pirelli συγχρονιζει πιο πανω απο το thomson...

----------


## evdometap

έλα να επιβεβαιώνομαι :P ! Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι με το Pirelli θα θες πιο συχνά reset για να μην πέφτει το upload rate...Μια φορά το μήνα περίπου.

Βασικά το SNR το ανέβασαν από τη μέρα με το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Router γιατί άλλαξες?

----------


## Picard

> έλα να επιβεβαιώνομαι :P ! Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι με το Pirelli θα θες πιο συχνά reset για να μην πέφτει το upload rate...Μια φορά το μήνα περίπου.
> 
> Βασικά το SNR το ανέβασαν από τη μέρα με το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Router γιατί άλλαξες?


Ο τεχνικος ειδε τη γραμμη μου με ενα μηχανημα στην αρχη,μετα διαπιστωσε κατι λαθοι της γραμμης και κατι ξαφνικα reset που εκανε απο μονο του το ρουτερ,για να μην υπαρχουν αμφιβολιες για ελατωματικο προιον μου το αντικατεστησε με το pirelli που ειχε φερει μαζι του καινουργιο(στον οτε οταν μου αντικατεστησαν το Huawei θυμαμαι μου εφεραν ενα μεταχειρισμενο διορθωμενο,καμια σχεση τωρα),μου ειπε οτι παιζει να υπαρχει προβλημα με τα καλωδια του οτε και θα κανει καποιες μετατροπες στο αστικο κεντρο της cyta τις επομενες μερες........για να λυθει οριστικα το προβλημα με το voip,διακοπες και λαθοι που βγαζει η γραμμη.......αυτα!!!!

----------


## DJG

> Ο τεχνικος ειδε τη γραμμη μου με ενα μηχανημα στην αρχη,μετα διαπιστωσε κατι λαθοι της γραμμης και κατι ξαφνικα reset που εκανε απο μονο του το ρουτερ,για να μην υπαρχουν αμφιβολιες για ελατωματικο προιον μου το αντικατεστησε με το pirelli που ειχε φερει μαζι του καινουργιο(στον οτε οταν μου αντικατεστησαν το Huawei θυμαμαι μου εφεραν ενα μεταχειρισμενο διορθωμενο,καμια σχεση τωρα),μου ειπε οτι παιζει να υπαρχει προβλημα με τα καλωδια του οτε και θα κανει καποιες μετατροπες στο αστικο κεντρο της cyta τις επομενες μερες........για να λυθει οριστικα το προβλημα με το voip,διακοπες και λαθοι που βγαζει η γραμμη.......αυτα!!!!



Εμένα οι φωστήρες μου ζητούν 70 ευρω για αλλαγη εξοπλισμου από thomson σε pirelli :Twisted Evil:

----------


## evdometap

Με τίποτα, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ο τεχνικός δεν μουλαρώσει, στο κάνουν τζάμπα. Σε τουλάχιστον τρεις περιπτώσεις το ξέρω να συμβαίνει! Χρησιμοποίησε και τον Picard σαν δεδικασμένο :P

----------


## Picard

> Εμένα οι φωστήρες μου ζητούν 70 ευρω για αλλαγη εξοπλισμου από thomson σε pirelli


Αν υπαρχει προβλημα η αντικατασταση δε χρεωνεται,τωρα εαν εισαι ενταξει και ετσι απλα σου την εδωσε μια μερα να το αλλαξεις ειναι λογικο να σου ζητανε χρηματα,καταρχην δε ζητησα να ρθει τεχνικος,ουτε να αλλαξω ρουτερ,αυτοι με πηραν τηλ ξαφνικα να μου πουν οτι θα ρθει τεχνικος.......

----------


## evdometap

> Αν υπαρχει προβλημα η αντικατασταση δε χρεωνεται,τωρα εαν εισαι ενταξει και ετσι απλα σου την εδωσε μια μερα να το αλλαξεις ειναι λογικο να σου ζητανε χρηματα,καταρχην δε ζητησα να ρθει τεχνικος,ουτε να αλλαξω ρουτερ,αυτοι με πηραν τηλ ξαφνικα να μου πουν οτι θα ρθει τεχνικος.......


Πρακτικά από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου με δαύτους, αυτό είναι και το καλύτερό τους..Οι τύποι σκίστηκαν όποτε τους  παραπονέθηκα, το έλυσαν, αλλά το βασικό είναι ότι με παίρνουν τηλ όλη την ώρα για βελτιώσεις..Αγγίζουν τη γραφικότητα,αλλά τους αγαπάμε!

----------


## DJG

Για αν εξηγηθώ, την γραμμή την ενεργοποίησα 1/5/2012, ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση, το φυσούσε ανεμιστήρας για να μην θερμένεται ποτέ, δεν τον έχω καθόλου πειράξει και θέλω να το επιστρέψω και να μου δώσουν το pirelli που έχω ακούσει ότι συγχρονίζει πιο ψηλά και είναι απέιρως καλύτερο.

Γιατί δηλαδή να μου απαιτοπύν 70 ευρώ εφόσον θα τον δώσω πίσω τον παλιό, ο οποίος μάλιστα μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον άλλον πελάτη. Είναι κοροιδία να πληρώσω 70 ευρώ, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που με αυτά τα χρήματα σαν φοιτητής παίρνω ψώνια και γεμίζω το ψυγείο για δύο εβδομάδες. 

Ελεος ....

----------


## Hetfield

> Για αν εξηγηθώ, την γραμμή την ενεργοποίησα 1/5/2012, ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση, το φυσούσε ανεμιστήρας για να μην θερμένεται ποτέ, δεν τον έχω καθόλου πειράξει και θέλω να το επιστρέψω και να μου δώσουν το pirelli που έχω ακούσει ότι συγχρονίζει πιο ψηλά και είναι απέιρως καλύτερο.
> 
> Γιατί δηλαδή να μου απαιτοπύν 70 ευρώ εφόσον θα τον δώσω πίσω τον παλιό, ο οποίος μάλιστα μπορεί να δωθεί σε κάποιον άλλον πελάτη. Είναι κοροιδία να πληρώσω 70 ευρώ, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που με αυτά τα χρήματα σαν φοιτητής παίρνω ψώνια και γεμίζω το ψυγείο για δύο εβδομάδες. 
> 
> Ελεος ....


Αν θες τη γνωμη μου κρατα το thomson.

Μαυρο χαλι σημερα η συνδεση μου στη Cyta.

----------


## evdometap

> Αν θες τη γνωμη μου κρατα το thomson.
> 
> Μαυρο χαλι σημερα η συνδεση μου στη Cyta.


Hetfield είσαι με Speedtouch όπως βλέπω?
Μια χαρά το Thomson, αν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, δεν το αλλάζουμε. Αλλά το ζαντολάστιχο είναι σκυλί μαύρο!

----------


## Picard

Για το pirelli θα βγαλω πορισμα σε κανα διμηνο περιμενω να δω πως θα παει μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβριου,μεχρι τοτε να μη το γκαντεμιασω.....παντως δε νομιζω να ειναι τυχαιο οτι στα ιντερνετ καφε η cyta δινει το pirelli......

----------


## GeorgeMoi

> Για το pirelli θα βγαλω πορισμα σε κανα διμηνο περιμενω να δω πως θα παει μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβριου,μεχρι τοτε να μη το γκαντεμιασω.....παντως δε νομιζω να ειναι τυχαιο οτι στα ιντερνετ καφε η cyta δινει το pirelli......


Αυτό είναι εξακριβωμένο;Και μπορώ να ζητήσω αλλαγή του ρούτερ μου;

----------


## Picard

> Αυτό είναι εξακριβωμένο;Και μπορώ να ζητήσω αλλαγή του ρούτερ μου;


η απαντηση εχει δοθει πιο πανω....

----------


## prodromosfan

αντε πάλι
το πιρελλι το δινει γιατι εχει γεμισει την αθηνα με ως επι το πλειστον infineon dslam.
στα ιντερνετ καφε που θελουν απλά να κλειδωνει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα η γραμμη δινει πιρελλι
γιατι τα ιντερνετ καφε εχουν καλυτερο επαγγελματικο εξοπλισμο για τη δικτυωση και εκει το πιρελλι χρησιμοποιείται σαν μοντεμ ΜΟΝΟ.
το pirelli εχει infineon chipset τα thomson εχουν broadcom.

σαν ρουτερ το πιρελλι δεν αξιζει μία.

----------


## bilirius

> αντε πάλι
> το πιρελλι το δινει γιατι εχει γεμισει την αθηνα με ως επι το πλειστον infineon dslam.
> στα ιντερνετ καφε που θελουν απλά να κλειδωνει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα η γραμμη δινει πιρελλι
> γιατι τα ιντερνετ καφε εχουν καλυτερο επαγγελματικο εξοπλισμο για τη δικτυωση και εκει το πιρελλι χρησιμοποιείται σαν μοντεμ ΜΟΝΟ.
> το pirelli εχει infineon chipset τα thomson εχουν broadcom.
> 
> σαν ρουτερ το πιρελλι δεν αξιζει μία.


Μηπως εισε πολυ αυστηρος με το πιρελι?

----------


## Picard

> αντε πάλι
> το πιρελλι το δινει γιατι εχει γεμισει την αθηνα με ως επι το πλειστον infineon dslam.
> στα ιντερνετ καφε που θελουν απλά να κλειδωνει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα η γραμμη δινει πιρελλι
> γιατι τα ιντερνετ καφε εχουν καλυτερο επαγγελματικο εξοπλισμο για τη δικτυωση και εκει το πιρελλι χρησιμοποιείται σαν μοντεμ ΜΟΝΟ.
> το pirelli εχει infineon chipset τα thomson εχουν broadcom.
> 
> σαν ρουτερ το πιρελλι δεν αξιζει μία.


αυτο σου το διαβεβαιωσε καποιος τεχνικος μεσα απο cyta η ειναι αποψη δικη σου???? παντως εγω με το pirelli κερδισα 1 mbps με το ιδιο snr margin αλλα επειδη περιμενω να περασει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα για να δω εαν ειναι σταθερο με την τηλεφωνια θα εκφρασω τη γνωμη μου αργοτερα.....

----------


## prodromosfan

μυαλο θέλει. 
όταν όσοι ειχαμε αλλάξει πάροχο απο netone -> cyta οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν μεγάλες διαφορές στο κλείδωμα 
κάτι που είναι περιεργο καθώς δεν άλλαξε το margin και κατέβηκε το snr που σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να ανέβει ο συγχρονισμος και οχι να κατεβει. 

οι περισσοτεροι κουμπωθηκαν σε infineon dslam και μαλιστα οσοι παραπονεθηκαν σαν λύση τους άλλαζαν το μοντεμ με pirelli.

όσο για την τελευταια πρόταση, έχω το netfaster IAD 2 που ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως με το μαυρο pirelli με firmware της intrakom που ειναι λιγο καλύτερο απο της cyta.
Και απο πολλούς δεν εχω ακουσει τα καλύτερα λόγια. Ιδίως για το ασυρματο δικτυο που χανεται που και που οσο και για το συρσιμο που τρωει οταν μπουκώνει με torrent συνδεσεις.  (αυτα τα δυο δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει, το routing το περναω απο ξεχωριστώ ρούτερ γιατι και εγω το πηρα για να κλειδωνει καλύτερα.)

- - - Updated - - -




> Μηπως εισε πολυ αυστηρος με το πιρελι?


δεν νομίζω, εχουν περάσει αρκετα από τα χέρια μου και η εμπειρία που εχω αποκομίσει αυτή ειναι.

----------


## Picard

> μυαλο θέλει. 
> όταν όσοι ειχαμε αλλάξει πάροχο απο netone -> cyta οι περισσοτεροι ειχαν μεγάλες διαφορές στο κλείδωμα 
> κάτι που είναι περιεργο καθώς δεν άλλαξε το margin και κατέβηκε το snr που σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να ανέβει ο συγχρονισμος και οχι να κατεβει. 
> 
> οι περισσοτεροι κουμπωθηκαν σε infineon dslam και μαλιστα οσοι παραπονεθηκαν σαν λύση τους άλλαζαν το μοντεμ με pirelli.
> 
> όσο για την τελευταια πρόταση, έχω το netfaster IAD 2 που ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως με το μαυρο pirelli με firmware της intrakom που ειναι λιγο καλύτερο απο της cyta.
> Και απο πολλούς δεν εχω ακουσει τα καλύτερα λόγια. Ιδίως για το ασυρματο δικτυο που χανεται που και που οσο και για το συρσιμο που τρωει οταν μπουκώνει με torrent συνδεσεις.  (αυτα τα δυο δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει, το routing το περναω απο ξεχωριστώ ρούτερ γιατι και εγω το πηρα για να κλειδωνει καλύτερα.)
> 
> ...


Παντως το thomson επειδη το ειχα 4 μηνες δεν εχω τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις,για το pirelli θα δειξει o χρονος,μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει μια χαρα....

----------


## Sovjohn

Η Cyta έχει (ακόμα) 2 τύπους εξοπλισμού γιατί έχει 2 τύπους DSLAM. Ορισμένα (περισσότερα στην επαρχία και λιγότερα στην Αττική) έχουν broadcom chipset, και άρα παίζουν / συγχρονίζουν καλύτερα με thomson, που έχει broadcom chipset επίσης. Το δικό μου έτσι είναι ας πούμε.

Άλλα (τα περισσότερα στην Αττική και φαντάζομαι και κάποια στην επαρχία) DSLAM έχουν infineon chipset, και το pirelli συνεργάζεται καλύτερα μαζί τους.

Περιπτώσεις όπου κάποιος είχε το ένα, άλλαξε στο άλλο και "κάτι πήγε καλύτερα" δεν έχουν να κάνουν τόσο με τη γενική κατάσταση στην περιοχή τους, αλλά με τη γραμμή τους (η κάθε γραμμή συμπεριφέρεται με άλλη συμπεριφορά λόγω απόστασης, ποιότητας καλωδίων και δε συμμαζεύεται). Θεωρώ ότι η μόνη περίπτωση να έχουν δώσει εξοπλισμό "που δεν ταιριάζει τόσο με το DSLAM", πέραν του λάθους δηλαδή, είναι αν έχουν κάποια προσωρινή έλλειψη στον σωστό τύπο εξοπλισμού για την περιοχή.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο συζητάμε είναι για να περνάει η ώρα μας  :Wink:

----------


## Picard

πρωτο bug που ανακαλυψα σε pirelli,οταν παω να ενεργοποιησω το wi-fi μεσα απο τη σελιδα της συσκευης κανει reset απο μονο του....

----------


## evdometap

> πρωτο bug που ανακαλυψα σε pirelli,οταν παω να ενεργοποιησω το wi-fi μεσα απο τη σελιδα της συσκευης κανει reset απο μονο του....


 :Thinking:   Σε μένα δεν το κάνει αυτό...Σε μένα αυτό που κάνει μετά από καμια 20αριά μέρες χρήσης είναι να μειώνει το upstream στο μισό, και να θέλει reset..

----------


## nickaros

να ξερεις οτι ενεργοποιειται και απενεργοπιειται και απο το κουμπι στο μπροστινο μερος του μοντεμ. εμενα με εχει βολεψει πολυ.

----------


## Picard

> να ξερεις οτι ενεργοποιειται και απενεργοπιειται και απο το κουμπι στο μπροστινο μερος του μοντεμ. εμενα με εχει βολεψει πολυ.


Ναι με το κουμπι μπροστα δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα...εχεις ομως δοκιμασει να το ενεργοποιησεις μεσα απο τη σελιδα??? σου κανει reset???

----------


## prodromosfan

> πρωτο bug που ανακαλυψα σε pirelli,οταν παω να ενεργοποιησω το wi-fi μεσα απο τη σελιδα της συσκευης κανει reset απο μονο του....


re*set* ή re*start*;
restart πρεπει να κάνει, δηλαδη κρατάει τις οποιες ρυθμισεις μπορεί να εχεις κανει σε port forwarding πχ.

----------


## nickaros

οταν ξανανεβω θεσσαλονικη που εχω την συνδεση θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω.

----------


## Picard

> re*set* ή re*start*;
> restart πρεπει να κάνει, δηλαδη κρατάει τις οποιες ρυθμισεις μπορεί να εχεις κανει σε port forwarding πχ.


Εστω κι αν κανει restart ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η συμπεριφορα???

----------


## prodromosfan

για να κανει restart σημαινει ειτε οτι πιεζεται γεμιζει μαλλον η μνημη μπλοκαρει και ξαναρχιζει για να καθαρισει η μνημη 
ή μπορει να ζεστενεται υπερβολικα.

Reset σημαινει οτι ειτε εχει θεματακι με το firmware (χλωμο γιατι ολοι οι συνδρομητες εχουν το ιδιο ) ή καμια ρυθμιση στο dslam σου

σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται ουτε reset ουτε restart

----------


## vasman15

> για να κανει restart σημαινει ειτε οτι πιεζεται γεμιζει μαλλον η μνημη μπλοκαρει και ξαναρχιζει για να καθαρισει η μνημη 
> ή μπορει να ζεστενεται υπερβολικα.
> 
> Reset σημαινει οτι ειτε εχει θεματακι με το firmware (χλωμο γιατι ολοι οι συνδρομητες εχουν το ιδιο ) ή καμια ρυθμιση στο dslam σου
> 
> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται ουτε reset ουτε restart


παντως δεν μπορω να βρω ακρη το δικο μου κανει οτι θελει και οποτε θελει, σβηνουν τα τρια λαμπακια του που ειναι μαζι και ξαναναβουν μετα απο λιγο και μετα απο λιγα λεπτα αντε παλι τα ιδια....πηρα την τ.υ πολλες φορες δηλωνοντας βλαβη αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα ,δηθεν η γραμη ,δηθεν προβλημα βροχου κτλ  ......παντως εδω και δυο μερες το εχω ορθιο και απο οτι βλεπω δεν ζεσταινεται πολυ και η ασταθεια του βελτιωθηκε μαλλον ,αλλα θα δειξει...

----------


## prodromosfan

αμα εχει δηθεν η γραμμη δηθεν ο βροχος τοτε ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ γιατι σιγουρα δεν φταιει ο συνδρομητης να ταλαιπωρειται που ειναι με βλαβη η γραμμη του ή με βλαβη ο βροχος τους. 

Πιεσε τους. Εν αρχη να σου αλλαξουν το μοντεμ και αμα κανει τα ιδια να βρουν τι φταιει.

----------


## sdikr

> Εστω κι αν κανει restart ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η συμπεριφορα???


Για το pireli δεν ξέρω, αλλά υπάρχουν μερικά ρουτερ που όταν κάνεις τέτοια αλλαγή κάνουν ρεσταρτ

----------


## evdometap

> αμα εχει δηθεν η γραμμη δηθεν ο βροχος τοτε ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ γιατι σιγουρα δεν φταιει ο συνδρομητης να ταλαιπωρειται που ειναι με βλαβη η γραμμη του ή με βλαβη ο βροχος τους. 
> 
> *Πιεσε τους. Εν αρχη να σου αλλαξουν το μοντεμ και αμα κανει τα ιδια να βρουν τι φταιει.*


*
+100000*
Τι θα πει έχει βλάβη ο βρόχος?Ωραία και τι κάνετε για αυτό!?

----------


## arianistas

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα.Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής στη CYTA από το Φεβρουάτιο του '11.Μέχρι τότε ορκιζόμουν πως δε θα ξαναμπλέξω ΠΟΤΕ με καμιά άλλη εταιρεία εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ κι ας ήταν ακριβός.Αλλά στη συνέχεια όποιον συνδρομητή κι αν ρώτησα για τη CYTA ΟΛΟΙ μου έλεγαν τα καλύτερα.Όταν αρχικά επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία για νέα σύνδεση με ρωτήσανε τι ταχύτητες έπιανα πριν με CONNEX και μου είπανε ότι ακριβώς την ίδια θα έχω με τη CYTA....όπως κι έγινε.Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν στα 8Μbps τον πρώτο χρόνο και τώρα την έριξα στα 4Mbps.Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο data ούτε στο voice.Η ταχύτητα είναι ακατέβατα αυτή που λέει η σύνδεσή μου,ανεξαρτήτου ώρας και χωρίς καμία διακοπή ποτέ.Το απίστευτο στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ότι πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου έγινε διακοπή στο voice για 24 ώρες περίπου.Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία μέσω mail,μου εξήγησαν ότιυπάρχει βλάβη στο σύστημά τους,ότι θα αποκατασταθεί εντός 24ώρου και γι'αυτήν την ταλαιπορεία θα έχω έκπτωση στο λογαριασμό μου.Στον αμέσως επόμενο λογαριαμό λοιπόν είχα έκπτωση 35%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ποια άλλη εταιρεία θα το έκανε αυτό?Τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα τουλάχιστον για την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μακεδονίας.

----------


## Picard

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα.Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής στη CYTA από το Φεβρουάτιο του '11.Μέχρι τότε ορκιζόμουν πως δε θα ξαναμπλέξω ΠΟΤΕ με καμιά άλλη εταιρεία εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ κι ας ήταν ακριβός.Αλλά στη συνέχεια όποιον συνδρομητή κι αν ρώτησα για τη CYTA ΟΛΟΙ μου έλεγαν τα καλύτερα.Όταν αρχικά επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία για νέα σύνδεση με ρωτήσανε τι ταχύτητες έπιανα πριν με CONNEX και μου είπανε ότι ακριβώς την ίδια θα έχω με τη CYTA....όπως κι έγινε.Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν στα 8Μbps τον πρώτο χρόνο και τώρα την έριξα στα 4Mbps.Μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε στο data ούτε στο voice.Η ταχύτητα είναι ακατέβατα αυτή που λέει η σύνδεσή μου,ανεξαρτήτου ώρας και χωρίς καμία διακοπή ποτέ.Το απίστευτο στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ότι πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου έγινε διακοπή στο voice για 24 ώρες περίπου.Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία μέσω mail,μου εξήγησαν ότιυπάρχει βλάβη στο σύστημά τους,ότι θα αποκατασταθεί εντός 24ώρου και γι'αυτήν την ταλαιπορεία θα έχω έκπτωση στο λογαριασμό μου.Στον αμέσως επόμενο λογαριαμό λοιπόν είχα έκπτωση 35%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ποια άλλη εταιρεία θα το έκανε αυτό?Τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα τουλάχιστον για την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μακεδονίας.


Φιλε ποιο ρουτερακι εχεις???  εχει ευελικτα προγραμματα για καθε αναγκη αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι καταργηθηκε η χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο....

----------


## akilleas

> Για το pireli δεν ξέρω, αλλά υπάρχουν μερικά ρουτερ που όταν κάνεις τέτοια αλλαγή κάνουν ρεσταρτ


Το δικό μου NefasterIAD, το οποίο στην ουσία είναι pirelli, κάνει *restart* κάθε φορά που ενεργοποιώ το Wifi.
Δεν κάνει όταν το απενεργοποιώ.

----------


## Picard

Χθες μου κατεβασαν το snr margin παλι στο 6 και πιανω στα 15mbps,κατεβαζω με 1,5mb/s πεταει το ιντερνετακι  :One thumb up: 

Οσο για το voip απο τοτε που πηρα το pirelli σαφως και δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,ελπιζω να παραμεινει ετσι να μην το γκαντεμιασω...

----------


## evdometap

Εχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι το SNR δεν είναι σταθερό, αλλά όλη την ώρα παίζει? Συμβαίνει και στους άλλους παρόχους αυτό? Απ'ότι θυμάμαι πριν στη HOL δεν ίσχυε, ενώ εδώ κάνει ταλαντώσεις μεταξύ 6 και 13  :Razz:

----------


## proktor

Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι το snr margin και ναι κάνει ταλαντώσεις γιαυτό και το margin.Άρχισε να το δίνεις σημασία μόνο αν έχεις πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## evdometap

> Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι το snr margin και ναι κάνει ταλαντώσεις γιαυτό και το margin.Άρχισε να το δίνεις σημασία μόνο αν έχεις πολλές αποσυνδέσεις.


Μπα, δύο μονόλεπτες αποσυνδέσεις στις 6 το πρωί έχω. Και λύνονται με restart του pc (!!!) πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ναυαγεί η κάρτα δικτύου μου και όχι το ρούτερ ή το δίκτυο. Απλά το παρατήρησα.

----------


## Gordito

Cyta και VDSL στην Αττικη ποτε προβλεπεται;

Επισης, απο ping σε online games πως τα παει;

----------


## evdometap

99% δίνει ήδη vDSL στην Αττική. Για τα Pings ας πει κάποιος gamer  :Razz:

----------


## Picard

Παιζω sc2 και LOL χωρις κανενα προβλημα,τη συστηνω για gamers και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το fastpath,εγω ειμαι με interleaved και πεταει η συνδεση....

----------


## menidi_city

Γεια σας,

Στο σπίτι που μένω εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια είχα από την αρχή ΟΤΕ. Από τη πρώτη μέρα σταθερά 18Mbps download χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε για ένα δευτερόλεπτο.

Μετά από τρία χρόνια και λόγω της κρίσης είπα να γλυτώσω τα λεφτά που έδινα σ το πάγιο και πήγα Cyta.

Τους πρώτους δυο μήνες τα πράγματα ήταν μια χαρά. Έπεσα από τα 18Mbps στα 16Mbps βέβαια αλλά είπα δε βαριέσαι, για τόση οικονομία δε πειράζει.
Μετά το δίμηνο όμως ένα πρωί ξυπνάω και βλέπω το modem να έχει κλειδώσει στα 9Mbps και ένα αισχρό upload του τύπου 256kbps!
Τρελαίνομαι. Ανοίγω βλάβη και μου αρχίζουν τα γνωστά:
1.	Αλλάξτε το καλώδιο του ρεύματος
2.	Αλλάξτε το πολύμπριζο
3.	Κάντε ευχέλαιο

Και όλες τις γνωστές σαχλαμάρες. Με συγχωρείτε αλλά η ίδια εγκατάσταση 4 χρόνια δεν είχα πειράξει τίποτα και ήταν καμπάνα στα 18, τώρα πειράχτηκε;
Για να μη μακρηγορώ κάποια στιγμή από τις φωνές μου στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ένα παλικάρι μου είπε ότι κλειδώνει τόσο χαμηλά η γραμμή από τα πολλά disconnect και πως θα μου απενεργοποιήσει τη λειτουργία αυτή. Και με κλείδωσε στο 12αρι προφιλ.

Άρα η γραμμούλα μου έγινε 12Mbps από 18Mbps.

Τότε όμως άρχισαν άλλα. Με το που χρησιμοποιούσα στο σταθερό τους μετά από πέντε δευτερόλεπτα φωνής η γραμμή χανόταν και άκουγες κάτι μεταλλικούς θορύβους από μέσα λες και μιλάς με το matrix. Και το χειρότερο. Ο μόνος τρόπος να φτιάξει ήταν reboot το modem. Οπότε σκέψου να μιλάς με έναν άνθρωπο και ξαφνικά να κόβεται η γραμμή και εσύ να περιμένεις δυο λεπτά να πάρεις πίσω να του εξηγήσεις.
Βέβαια όπως αποδείχθηκε το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω ότι κλειδώνεται ψηλά αλλά η γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο γίνονται συνέχεια disconnect και packet failures.
Κάποια στιγμή μου λένε να μου στείλουν τεχνικό. Έρχεται ένα πολύ ευγενικό παλικάρι, το οποίο με έκανε να γελάσω μέχρι δακρύων με τα άκυρα που έλεγε αλλά δεν του έλεγα τίποτα. Διάγνωσε λοιπόν ότι έχω δίπολο και πριν να προλάβω να τον σταματήσω ξεβίδωσε όλες τις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού και τις απομόνωσε.  Δηλαδή: ΤΙΣ ΕΚΟΨΕ. Κανονικά. Βέβαια, καμία διαφορά.
Το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ενώ το modem γράφει: Downstream Attenuation: 27db και αν δείτε πόσο είναι η θεωρητική τιμή είναι 18Mbps. Αχ ΟΤΕ μου καλά να πάθω…

Πριν λίγο καιρό, πλησίαζε η πολυπόθητη ημερομηνία που θα έληγε το δωδεκάμηνο. Και όπως πάγωνα τη σαμπάνια στο ψυγείο για να γιορτάσω, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και ήταν από τη Cyta. Μια κυρία ήθελε να με ρωτήσει αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τη ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.

Της απάντησα πολύ ήρεμα πως είμαι απόλυτα δυσαρεστημένος κυρίως για τις παπάτζες που έχω ακούσει του στυλ: φταίει η καλωδίωσή σας και η τρύπα του όζοντος.  Και πως απλά περιμένω να λήξει η σύνδεσή μου.

Περίμενα να με πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο να μάθει τι έγινε και γιατί απάντησα έτσι. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 

Νομίζω το έχουν πάρει και αυτοί απόφαση…. 

Βέβαια έχω ακούσει και εγώ κάτι ψιθύρους που λένε πως ο ΟΤΕ σαμποτάρει και δίνει στους παρόχους τις χειρότερες γραμμές. Δε ξέρω… δε μπορώ να το αποδείξω.

Εγώ αυτό που αποκομίζω είναι το εξής: Αν είσαι τυχερός και πέσεις σε καλή γραμμή τότε όλα καλά με τη Cyta. Αν όμως κάτι δε κάτσει καλά στο βρόγχο, τότε απλά τη πάτησες. Δε πρόκειται να βρεθεί λύση… ούτε με σφαίρες…  Αφού σου πούνε ένα σωρό άκυρες δικαιολογίες στο τέλος θα σου πούνε ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και πως δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι γι’ αυτό.

Εγώ δε ξέρω αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ή όχι. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως θέλω υπηρεσία. Γιατί η Cyta δε κάνει τις απαραίτητες επικοινωνίες με τον ΟΤΕ να βρει την άκρη και ταλαιπωρεί εμένα τον πελάτη.

Bye bye Cyta…

ΥΓ: Θα διαβάσω όλα τα σχόλια σας με σεβασμό αλλά μη μπείτε στο κόπο να κάνετε troubleshooting. Μετά από 1 χρόνο ταλαιπωρίας απλώς αλλάζω provider…

----------


## Picard

Φιλε απο μενιδι,μονο σε αυτο θελω να σου απαντησω,οτι ο οτε σνομπαρει τους παροχους αυτο εγω το πιστευω και εχω συγκεκριμενες προσωπικες εμπειριες πανω σε αυτο,με ακυρωσεις αιτησεων κτλπ κτλπ καθως και της ιδιας της γραμμης οταν κανεις μεταφορα,επειδη ειχα προβλημα με την τηλεφωνια ο τεχνικος που ηρθε να μετρησει τη γραμμη διαπιστωσε οτι σε ενα κομματι του δικτυου φταιει ο οτε επειδη τα καλωδια ηταν δικα τους,ετσι ηρθε την αλλη μερα συνεργειο του οτε κατα εντολην της cyta για να διορθωσει καποια πραγματα στη γραμμη,τωρα ολα δουλευουν ρολοι......

----------


## bilirius

Καλησπερα καλη εβδομαδα σημερα πηρα τηλ την cyta να μου στειλουν εναν τεχνικο να μου κανει επιστροφη σηματος στην κρεβατοκαμαρα για να εχω τηλ και εκει,ρωταω την κοπελα ποσο θα κοστισει και μου λεει οτι ειναι δωρεαν,δεν το ηξερα,μπραβο τους.

----------


## evdometap

> Καλησπερα καλη εβδομαδα σημερα πηρα τηλ την cyta να μου στειλουν εναν τεχνικο να μου κανει επιστροφη σηματος στην κρεβατοκαμαρα για να εχω τηλ και εκει,ρωταω την κοπελα ποσο θα κοστισει και μου λεει οτι ειναι δωρεαν,δεν το ηξερα,μπραβο τους.


Η Cyta έχει ένα παράξενο πράγμα όσον αφορά την επίσκεψη ηλεκτρολόγου για την επιστροφή σήματος. Ανάλογα με την περιοχή σου, αποφασίζει εάν θα πληρώσεις ή όχι. Βασικά, έχει κάτι σαν δίκτυο εξωτερικών συνεργατών σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές. Αλλά η επιστροφή σήματος γίνεται και με δύο απλά splitter, χωρίς γνώσεις!Υπάρχει οδηγός εδώ..

----------


## Eaglos

Εγώ τελευταία έχω πολλά πάνω κάτω στο δίκτιο (Βύρωνας) και 
είναι παράξενο να γίνονται αυτά τον Αύγουστο... Κατά τα άλλα
έχω θέμα και με τις χρεώσεις καθώς στους τελευταίους 3 λογαριασμούς
μου βγάζει κανά 8ώρο εκτός παγίου που σημαίνει ότι μιλαώ 16 ώρες
κάθε μήνα κάτι που απλά δεν παίζει...

Θα με αναγκάσουν να πάρω συσκευή που να δείχνει διάρκεια εξερχομένων
και θα γίνει μακελιό στο τέλος :Evil:

----------


## evdometap

> Εγώ τελευταία έχω πολλά πάνω κάτω στο δίκτιο (Βύρωνας) και 
> είναι παράξενο να γίνονται αυτά τον Αύγουστο... Κατά τα άλλα
> έχω θέμα και με τις χρεώσεις καθώς στους τελευταίους 3 λογαριασμούς
> μου βγάζει κανά 8ώρο εκτός παγίου που σημαίνει ότι μιλαώ 16 ώρες
> κάθε μήνα κάτι που απλά δεν παίζει...
> 
> Θα με αναγκάσουν να πάρω συσκευή που να δείχνει διάρκεια εξερχομένων
> και θα γίνει μακελιό στο τέλος


Ποιό ρούτερ έχεις?To pirelli στο interface του σου γράφει τον αριθμό που κάλεσες/σε κάλεσε και τη διάρκεια κλήσης..

----------


## Gordito

Τα στατιστικα αυτα πως τα βλεπετε; Ειναι απο τον ακριβως απο πανω μου.

Σκεφτομαι να παω σε CYTA (καταραμενα χρηματα) και νομιζω οτι στην περιοχη μου, εστω και οριακα, μπορω να πιασω 4mbps.

----------


## vasman15

Μετα απο αναμονη 12!!! Ημερων επιτελους ηρθε ο τεχνικος μετρησε την γραμμη και ειναι οκ .το προβλημα είναι στο ρουτερ. Οποίο δεν είχε να αλλαξει !!!!!!! Και έπρεπε
 από δευτέρα να περίμενα αν δεν καλούσαν την τ.Υ και δεν φώναζα.η κοπέλα είπε πέμπτη ή παρασκευή θα σταλεί....άλλο ένα φάουλ της cyta που πιθανόν να την εγκαταλείψω...

----------


## nickaros

πιστευω μαξιμουν μεχρι 5 και κατι θα πιανεις στο πατρικο μου με 42 attenuation πιανω 5.600 οποτε καλυτερα βαλε 4αρι το ενα mbps αν βαλεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα δεν θα σε σωσει.

----------


## vasman15

εγινε η αντικατασταση αλλα το προβλημα εξεκολουθει να υπαρχει... :Sad: .δηλωση καινουριας βλαβης  :Crying:  ελεος ....τι να κανω?????

----------


## knbsep

> εγινε η αντικατασταση αλλα το προβλημα εξεκολουθει να υπαρχει....δηλωση καινουριας βλαβης  ελεος ....τι να κανω?????


Να αλλάξεις εταιρεία...

----------


## nickaros

παιζει να φταει το καλωδιο που σε εχει οτε στο dslam. γιατι και εγω ειχα παλια προβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις και νομιζω μου αλλαξανε οριο(?) κι εστρωσε.

----------


## Artemius

> Τα στατιστικα αυτα πως τα βλεπετε; Ειναι απο τον ακριβως απο πανω μου.
> 
> Σκεφτομαι να παω σε CYTA (καταραμενα χρηματα) και νομιζω οτι στην περιοχη μου, εστω και οριακα, μπορω να πιασω 4mbps.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108021



για να κτλβω γτ νομιζω οτι δε βλεπω καλα  :Razz: 

εχει 2 dbSNR,αλλα δεν δινει errors ? wtf ?!?! αποσυνδεσεις εχει ο ανθρωπος? με τετοιο SNR μια φορα,εγω θα εμενα ΟΤΕ,ειδικα αν δεν ειχα αποσυνδεσεις....

----------


## Gordito

Αποσυνδεσεις δεν βλεπω αλλα οντως καμια φορα παγωνει η γραμμη!

Καλος ο ΟΤΕ αλλα ειναι πλεον δυσβασταχτος.

----------


## kostakiss

προσωπικα σε μενα σέρνεται στο fb(fotos,chat),ενώ πχ τωρα στο adslgr.com παει κομπλε...
πηρα τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση,μου ειπαν πως τοσο καιρο συγχρονιζε σε 4αρα ενω πληρωνω 8αρα (οτι να ναι)...
εσεις εχετε θεμα?

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι εχτες κατα περιοδους ειχε κολληματα πχ να αργουσε με αμερική
σημερα δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι, ακόμα.

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει κανεις προβλημα με το τηλεφωνο;;;;
το σηκωνω κανει 3 τουτ και σταματαει 
και οταν καλω οποιονδηποτε αριθμο εχει σημα κατειλλημενου

- - - Updated - - -

σε μενα ειναι unregistered οι τηλεφωνικοι αριθμοι 
τους πηρα τηλ αλλα εχουν υπερβολικη αναμονη 
μαλλον και αλλοι θα εχουν το ιδιο θεμα 
οποτε και ετσειλα email 
ειδωμεν.

----------


## evdometap

Κομπλέ στα Πατήσια.

----------


## prodromosfan

σε μενα τελικα ειχε το προβλημα 
επικοινωνησα με ΤΥ και μου το εφτιαξε τεχνικος 
ξανασεταρισε το μοντεμ και ξεχασε να περασει dns 
λυνεται με dns στην καρτα δικτυου γιατι βαριεμαι να τους παιρνω παλι τηλεφωνο

----------


## Picard

Απο τοτε που αλλαξα ρουτερακι ολα λειτουργουν αψογα,κανενα προβλημα με το voip ενω στο ιντερνετ παιζει 14-15 Mbps και κατεβαζω με 1,4-1,5mb/s,αυτα να τα βλεπει η forthnet και η καθε forthnet,η cyta με εχει εντυπωσιασει τοσο με την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων της οσο και με την εξυπηρετηση της.....ελπιζω να συνεχισει ετσι!!!

----------


## evdometap

Ποιό έχεις τώρα?

----------


## Picard

> Ποιό έχεις τώρα?


το ελαστικο  :Smile:

----------


## evdometap

> το ελαστικο


Ωραίος!Δικαίωσέ με!

----------


## kostakiss

εμενα ρε παιδια ακομη σερνεται...γενικα...

----------


## redcom7

και εγω πεταω με cyta αν και ειχα πολλες επιφυλαξεις ....

ολα οκ 2 μηνες τωρα ...

----------


## evdometap

> εμενα ρε παιδια ακομη σερνεται...γενικα...


Για δώσε λεπτομέρεις για το "σύρσιμο" ρε filosch να βγάλουμε κανα συμπέρασμα..Μήπως φταίει καμια ρύθμιση,δεν ξέρω

----------


## man with no name

Με την σημερινή κακοκαιρία στην Αθήνα έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις,συμβαίνει σε κανέναν άλλον;

----------


## evdometap

> Με την σημερινή κακοκαιρία στην Αθήνα έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις,συμβαίνει σε κανέναν άλλον;


Η αλήθεια είναι πως είχα μία αποσύνδεση το πρωί κ εγώ. Για καμια 10αριά δεύτερα, μη φανταστείς. Κανας άλλος?

----------


## kostakiss

δειχνει οτι φορτωνει,στην πραγματικοτητα δεν κανει πραγματικα τιποτα,και μου βγαζει σφαλμα η πρεπει να κανω refresh μηπως και την ανοιξει(τη σελιδα).
δεν το κανει παντα,αλλα οταν το κανει,ειναι πολυ εκνευριστικο...

----------


## evdometap

> δειχνει οτι φορτωνει,στην πραγματικοτητα δεν κανει πραγματικα τιποτα,και μου βγαζει σφαλμα η πρεπει να κανω refresh μηπως και την ανοιξει(τη σελιδα).
> δεν το κανει παντα,αλλα οταν το κανει,ειναι πολυ εκνευριστικο...


Από snr πως πάμε?

----------


## kostakiss

αν μου θυμισεις και τι να γραψω στο adress bar για να σου απαντησω..ευχαρίστως!!

----------


## nickaros

192.168.1.1    --->       cytauser cytauser

----------


## Hetfield

Κι εγω συρσιμο σημερα, ελεος ρε Cyta! Που 'σαι Netone που μας ειχες καλομαθει  :Worthy:

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Μήπως κάνουν έργα στην περιοχή σου;Εγώ είμαι σχεδόν έναν χρόνο και δεν έχω και ούτε είχα κανένα πρόβλημα!

----------


## LAMBIS_7

Ούτε εγώ έχω κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν ξερω τι να πω.... Υψηλα pings εχω και connection timeouts. Εχω βαρεθει αυτη τη κατασταση

----------


## Artemius

σημερα μετα απο πολυ καιρο εχω καποια θεματακια... αργει πολυ να ανοιξει σελιδες,ενω σε ftp/torrent/games παει καλα.

τα παιξε παλι ο dns server?

----------


## evdometap

> σημερα μετα απο πολυ καιρο εχω καποια θεματακια... αργει πολυ να ανοιξει σελιδες,ενω σε ftp/torrent/games παει καλα.
> 
> τα παιξε παλι ο dns server?


Κανα δυο disconnects σήμερα και χθες, που μάλιστα στο σύστημά τους δεν φαίνονται καν.Επίσης πιο αργό downloading..Να φταίει το wireless μου ή τπτ άλλο?

----------


## Picard

Εμενα δε με ενδιαφερει η τιμη χωρις φπα αλλα η τελικη τιμη,αυτην πληρωνω,οποτε θελω στο λογαριασμο να αναγραφεται για καθε κατηγορια κλησεων ενα ποσο τελικο που θα συμπεριλαμβανει και το φπα,ετσι οπως τα χουν με μπερδευει,ειναι το παγιο 18,70€ + φπα 23% = 23€ βαλτε το να ξερουμε τι μας γινεται,τωρα με την ελαχιστη χρεωση των 45" δεν πληρωνουμε αυτο που μας αναλογει,πληρωνουμε οτι να ναι..εχει χαρη που το θελει η μανα μου το σταθερο αλλιως θα το ειχα βαλει στο συρταρι....

----------


## kadronarxis

Πρόβλημα με DNS server πριν από λίγο ή  ιδέα μου;

----------


## fretwork

3 μήνες στο κέντρο Αθήνας με Cyta και όλα άψογα.
Αν και είχα πολλές επιφυλάξεις τελικά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Είμαι με 8αρα γραμμή

----------


## Picard

> 3 μήνες στο κέντρο Αθήνας με Cyta και όλα άψογα.
> Αν και είχα πολλές επιφυλάξεις τελικά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> Είμαι με 8αρα γραμμή


Ισως ειναι η μονη εταιρια που κανει τοσο συχνα αναβαθμισεις,ποια forthnet,ποια hol,ισως κι απο τον οτε να εχει μεγαλυτερο bandwidth εμενα ετσι μου φαινεται....

----------


## evdometap

> 3 μήνες στο κέντρο Αθήνας με Cyta και όλα άψογα.
> Αν και είχα πολλές επιφυλάξεις τελικά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> Είμαι με 8αρα γραμμή


Αρχηγέ, οι 8άρες πετάνε. Τουλάχιστον στον περίγυρό μου, που βάλαμε μια παρέα ομαδικά 4-5 άτομα 8άρα cyta, είμαστε φυσέκι.

----------


## nkapsa

Καλησπέρα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες είμαι συνδρομητής στη cyta, στην αρχή είχα πάρει το πακέτο των 4 mbps και το ρουτερ έδινε actual data 506/4096 και noise margin 6 attenuation 37, ήρθε τεχνικός και μέτρησε τη γραμμή και είπε ότι μπορώ να πιάσω και 6,5 mbps, έβαλα το καινούριο πρόγραμμα των 8 mbps και τώρα το ρούτερ δίνει 946/5051 και noise margin 9, attenuation 37,2. Για να καταλάβω τώρα η πραγματική μου ταχύτητα είναι 5 mbps? και γιατί δεν είναι 6,5 που μου είπε ο τεχνικός? μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για βελτίωση?

----------


## valen_gr

αρκετοι τεχνικοι κανουν αυτο το λαθος, και μεταφερουν την τιμη attainable σαν το μεγιστο της γραμμης. Κατα μια έννοια ειναι σωστο , αλλα ειναι λαθος, καθως το ρουτερ ποτε δεν συγχρονιζει στο attainable rate, αλλα παντα παρακατω, για συγκεκριμενους λογους.

----------


## Picard

> Καλησπέρα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες είμαι συνδρομητής στη cyta, στην αρχή είχα πάρει το πακέτο των 4 mbps και το ρουτερ έδινε actual data 506/4096 και noise margin 6 attenuation 37, ήρθε τεχνικός και μέτρησε τη γραμμή και είπε ότι μπορώ να πιάσω και 6,5 mbps, έβαλα το καινούριο πρόγραμμα των 8 mbps και τώρα το ρούτερ δίνει 946/5051 και noise margin 9, attenuation 37,2. Για να καταλάβω τώρα η πραγματική μου ταχύτητα είναι 5 mbps? και γιατί δεν είναι 6,5 που μου είπε ο τεχνικός? μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για βελτίωση?


οποτε καλυτερα ησουν στο 4αρι προφιλ,ετσι νομιζω,100 kb/s δεν ειναι πολυ για να δινεις περισσοτερα λεφτα....

----------


## DJG

Σε γενικές γραμμές, εδώ στο Βόλο που μένω, κοντά στο υποκατάστημα που έχει ανοίξει, βλέπω συνεχώς φοιτητές/φοιτήτριες για νέες συνδέσεις. Πάει πάρα πολύ καλά η εταιρεία τους και από άποψη οικονομική και από ποιότητας παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου).

----------


## Picard

> Σε γενικές γραμμές, εδώ στο Βόλο που μένω, κοντά στο υποκατάστημα που έχει ανοίξει, βλέπω συνεχώς φοιτητές/φοιτήτριες για νέες συνδέσεις. Πάει πάρα πολύ καλά η εταιρεία τους και από άποψη οικονομική και από ποιότητας παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου).


Εγω πιστευω οτι η cyta ειναι λιγο καλυτερη απο τη wind,κανει πιο συχνα αναβαθμισεις και χρησιμοποιει καλυτερο εξοπλισμο,τοσο το thomson οσο και το pirelli ειναι καλυτερα απο το ΖΤΕ,απλα στη wind εχεις pots και δυνατοτητα επιλογης ρουτερ,σε τιμες υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα,πολυ πιο ακριβη η wind,ωστοσο και οι δυο εταιριες ειναι απαραδεκτες με την επιβολη ελαχιστης χρεωσης κλησης...

----------


## DJG

> Εγω πιστευω οτι η cyta ειναι λιγο καλυτερη απο τη wind,κανει πιο συχνα αναβαθμισεις και χρησιμοποιει καλυτερο εξοπλισμο,τοσο το thomson οσο και το pirelli ειναι καλυτερα απο το ΖΤΕ,απλα στη wind εχεις pots και δυνατοτητα επιλογης ρουτερ,σε τιμες υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα,πολυ πιο ακριβη η wind,ωστοσο και οι δυο εταιριες ειναι απαραδεκτες με την επιβολη ελαχιστης χρεωσης κλησης...


Picard ξέρεις αν το μοντεμ που δινει η Wind είναι συμβατό με τις υπηρεσιες της Cyta?

----------


## SkyNet

Δεν είναι συμβατό η Cyta δίνει υποχρεωτικά δικό της Router.

----------


## kostakiss

> 192.168.1.1    --->       cytauser cytauser


αυτη η φωτο ελπιζω να σε καλυπτει..

http://i49.tinypic.com/2lvfqt1.jpg

----------


## Picard

> Δεν είναι συμβατό η Cyta δίνει υποχρεωτικά δικό της Router.


απο οτι ξερω ρουτερακι της επιλογης σου μπορεις να βαλεις μονο για το ιντερνετ,δε θα χεις voip ομως,εκτος εαν παρεις καποιο ρουτερ με voip και το εγκρινουν απο τη cyta......π.χ τα avm fritz που καποτε το εδινε η hol λενε οτι ειναι καλη συσκευη αλλα κοστιζει πανω απο 100€..

----------


## axilleaslarisa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους....

Θέλω απο ΟΤΕ που έχει η Μητέρα μου στην Λάρισα να βάλει Cyta και αν έχει και Ιντερνετ για SKYPE και σταθερό.
Επειδή έχει και φαξ...το φαξ θα δουλεύει?Στις χρεώσεις πώς είναι το φαξ?
Και γενικά σαν επιλογή τι λέει?
Σκέφτομαι το 2play 4Mbps με κάποιο πακέτο ομιλίας.Παρακαλώ για τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι θα δουλευει μια χαρα το φαξ
χρεωσεις ιδιες με κληση ομιλιας

σαν επιλογη η cyta τι λεει; 

νομιζω οτι τρομερες απαιτησεις δεν εχει η μητερα σου, 
οποτε μια χαρα θα ειναι  :One thumb up:

----------


## axilleaslarisa

> ναι θα δουλευει μια χαρα το φαξ
> χρεωσεις ιδιες με κληση ομιλιας
> 
> σαν επιλογη η cyta τι λεει; 
> 
> νομιζω οτι τρομερες απαιτησεις δεν εχει η μητερα σου, 
> οποτε μια χαρα θα ειναι


Καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.

Απο την προσφορά του Οτε http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/d...y_economy.html είναι καλύτερη επιλογή η Cyta?

Και κάτι άλλο σαν χρεώσεις σε τηλέφωνο αν δεν βάλεις πακέτο ομιλίας...μήπως είναι λίγο ακριβή η Cyta?

Αναμένω την άποψη σας για να καταλήξω......

----------


## a.libe

η προσφορα του ΟΤΕ ειναι για το πρωτο 6μηνο...η cyta πχ για 4mbs και 200 λεπτα ομιλιας ειναιο στα 19 ευρω...εξαρταται σε ποια περιοχη μενεις...εγω παντως που εφυγα απο ΟΤΕ για CYTA ειμαι ικανοποιημενος...

----------


## axilleaslarisa

> η προσφορα του ΟΤΕ ειναι για το πρωτο 6μηνο...η cyta πχ για 4mbs και 200 λεπτα ομιλιας ειναιο στα 19 ευρω...εξαρταται σε ποια περιοχη μενεις...εγω παντως που εφυγα απο ΟΤΕ για CYTA ειμαι ικανοποιημενος...


Λάρισα....περιόχή Γεινικού Νοσοκομείου .....τι λέτε για ανάμεσα στα δύο?

----------


## Deus

έψαξα στις σελίδες του thomson για να δω αν είμαι σε interactive η fast path αλλα δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι 
χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος θυμάμαι παλιότερα πριν αλλάξω router το pirelli έγραφε ότι ήμουν σε interactive mode, αν ζητήσω να μου γυρίσουν την γραμμή σε fastpath θα δω μικρότερα ping time στο online gaming?

ο game server που συνδέομαι είναι ο 217.79.185.112 και βρίσκετε στην γερμανία, με καλές ip μου δίνει ping time από 95 έως 105 ms

στον ενάμισι χρόνο που είμαι με cyta προς το παρόν δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει αποσυνδέσεις εκτος από λίγες φορες που δεν άνοιγαν σελίδες και υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν γενικό και όχι στη γραμμή

αν αλλάξω σε fast path υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω προλήματα με αποσυνδεσεις και συγχρονισμό?
τα στατιστικά της γραμμής aν βοηθούν σε κάτι...


*Spoiler:*




			Link Information

Uptime:    6 days, 6:47:32
DSL Type:    G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.159 / 14.710
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.020 / 8.191
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    790,28 / 9,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    14,0 / 27,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    10,5 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):    0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):    41 / 559.415
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    41 / 6
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    6.834 / 1

----------


## redcom7

> έψαξα στις σελίδες του thomson για να δω αν είμαι σε interactive η fast path αλλα δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι 
> χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος θυμάμαι παλιότερα πριν αλλάξω router το pirelli έγραφε ότι ήμουν σε interactive mode, αν ζητήσω να μου γυρίσουν την γραμμή σε fastpath θα δω μικρότερα ping time στο online gaming?
> 
> ο game server που συνδέομαι είναι ο 217.79.185.112 και βρίσκετε στην γερμανία, με καλές ip μου δίνει ping time από 95 έως 105 ms
> 
> στον ενάμισι χρόνο που είμαι με cyta προς το παρόν δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει αποσυνδέσεις εκτος από λίγες φορες που δεν άνοιγαν σελίδες και υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν γενικό και όχι στη γραμμή
> 
> αν αλλάξω σε fast path υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω προλήματα με αποσυνδεσεις και συγχρονισμό?
> τα στατιστικά της γραμμής aν βοηθούν σε κάτι...
> ...



φιλε μου είμαι σχεδον από την πρωτη εβδομαδα στην CYTA σε fastpath και ολα πανε ρολοι ... καθολου αποσυνδεσης και ping με Γερμανικους server σε 65-80

----------


## 3ftw

ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην θεσσαλονικη?αυτην την ωρα σερνεται το συμπαν

----------


## evdometap

> ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην θεσσαλονικη?αυτην την ωρα σερνεται το συμπαν


Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω, αλλά αν είσαι πολύ καιρό χωρίς restart με το adb ίσως θες ένα.

----------


## Picard

Μην μπλεκετε με τον οτε,οι ανθρωποι δε γνωριζουν απο προσφορες και οικονομικη κριση,το μονο που θελουν να παρασυρουν καποιους πελατες με τις δηθεν προσφορες,με καλεσαν σημερα απο το 13888 για τη νεα εποχη τιμων οτε,επισης μου ειπαν οτι η cyta λογω voip εκπεμπει ακτινοβολια και κατι αλλες μπαρουφες,ειναι για λυπηση οι ανθρωποι και με αυτον τον τροπο ψαχνουν πελατες λεγοντας ενα σωρο ψεματα,ποτε ξανα στον οτε...γελαει ο κοσμος με την νεα εποχη τιμων τους.

----------


## a.libe

βεβαια δεν ξερω αν μετα την 6μηνη παραμονη ανανεωσουν και παλι διατηρωντας τη χαμηλη τιμη ή υποχρεωτικα το δευτερο 6μηνο ανεβαινει η τιμη

----------


## SkyNet

> Μην μπλεκετε με τον οτε,οι ανθρωποι δε γνωριζουν απο προσφορες και οικονομικη κριση,το μονο που θελουν να παρασυρουν καποιους πελατες με τις δηθεν προσφορες,με καλεσαν σημερα απο το 13888 για τη νεα εποχη τιμων οτε,επισης μου ειπαν οτι η cyta λογω voip εκπεμπει ακτινοβολια και κατι αλλες μπαρουφες,ειναι για λυπηση οι ανθρωποι και με αυτον τον τροπο ψαχνουν πελατες λεγοντας ενα σωρο ψεματα,ποτε ξανα στον οτε...γελαει ο κοσμος με την νεα εποχη τιμων τους.


Το VoIP εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία;
Ρε παιδιά μήπως το VoIP μας ψεκάζει;

----------


## Picard

Οταν οι οτετζιδες θα τετραγωνισουν τον κυκλο και το αποδειξουν με γεωμετρικο θεωρημα τοτε ολοι θα παμε στον οτε..

----------


## Lapetr

> Μην μπλεκετε με τον οτε,οι ανθρωποι δε γνωριζουν απο προσφορες και οικονομικη κριση,το μονο που θελουν να παρασυρουν καποιους πελατες με τις δηθεν προσφορες,με καλεσαν σημερα απο το 13888 για τη νεα εποχη τιμων οτε,επισης μου ειπαν οτι η cyta λογω voip εκπεμπει ακτινοβολια και κατι αλλες μπαρουφες,ειναι για λυπηση οι ανθρωποι και με αυτον τον τροπο ψαχνουν πελατες λεγοντας ενα σωρο ψεματα,ποτε ξανα στον οτε...γελαει ο κοσμος με την νεα εποχη τιμων τους.


αυτές οι νέες τιμές όντως ήταν ανέκδοτο. ειδικά αυτό το 25% ήταν τόσο ψευδές που αναγκάστηκαν να το βγάλουν από τις διαφημίσεις τους!

----------


## Picard

> αυτές οι νέες τιμές όντως ήταν ανέκδοτο. ειδικά αυτό το 25% ήταν τόσο ψευδές που αναγκάστηκαν να το βγάλουν από τις διαφημίσεις τους!


Στην ουσια ειναι εκπτωση για 6 μηνες,εκει ομως που σου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη ειναι στην περιπτωση που κανεις αιτηση για νεα γραμμη απο καποιον παροχο,τη βγαζουν ακυρη την αιτηση  ετσι κι αλλιως και επρεπε να ανακαλυψουν μια δικαιολογια,ακυρο χωρις λογο δεν υπαρχει,ετσι λοιπον το καφαο τους παντα ειναι φωρτομενο για νεες γραμμες απο καποιον παροχο ενω δεχεται αμεσα νεες γραμμες στο δικο τους δικτυο,την επαθα κι εγω και το εμαθα τωρα,ηθελα να αλλαξω κι αριθμο τηλ να βαλω καποιον απο cyta αλλα δε θελει η μανα μου....

----------


## kostakiss

παιδια μπορω να πω οτι θεσσαλονικη-χαριλαου η γραμμη ειναι αρκετα καλυτερα πλεον..

----------


## GeorgeMoi

Εγώ είμαι 1 χρόνο πελάτης,στην περιοχή Φαλήρου και είμαι ευχαριστημένος ανέκαθεν!

----------


## christakoss

Δύο τρεις ερωτησούλες καθώς ενδιαφέρομαι για την φοιτητική προσφορά.
1)Δυνατότητα fastpath mode δίνεται?
2)Το snr-margin επιτρέπεται να καρφωθεί στο 6?
3)Από θέμα youtube και broswing σε ώρες αιχμής πως πάμε?

----------


## kanonias

> Δύο τρεις ερωτησούλες καθώς ενδιαφέρομαι για την φοιτητική προσφορά.
> 1)Δυνατότητα fastpath mode δίνεται?
> 2)Το snr-margin επιτρέπεται να καρφωθεί στο 6?
> 3)Από θέμα youtube και broswing σε ώρες αιχμής πως πάμε?


1.fastpath έχει
2. τα στανταρ προφιλ είναι στα 6
3. εγώ δεν έχω θέμα

----------


## evdometap

> Δύο τρεις ερωτησούλες καθώς ενδιαφέρομαι για την φοιτητική προσφορά.
> 1)Δυνατότητα fastpath mode δίνεται?
> 2)Το snr-margin επιτρέπεται να καρφωθεί στο 6?
> 3)Από θέμα youtube και broswing σε ώρες αιχμής πως πάμε?


1. Fastpath εύκολα,με ένα τηλ στο κάνουν.
2. Το snr είναι από μόνο του στο 6,βαριά 6,5
3. Μια χαρά είσαι στο youtube, δεν μασάει

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά όταν λέτε ότι δεν έχετε θέμα στο youtube , μπορείτε να αναφέρετε και τι ταχύτητα έχετε 4, 8 έως 24 ?

----------


## a.libe

με 4αρα στο σπιτι και 8αρα στο γραφειο κανενα προβλημα

----------


## evdometap

Εγώ την 8άρα έχω,ακατέβατα 7,8 mbps είμαι,άντε τις ώρες αιχμής κανα-δυο φορέα να έχει πάει 6 mbps. Στο youtube απ'όσο ξέρω έχει δική της cache,οπότε τραβάει από εκεί.

----------


## kasadi

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , αλλά θέλω και κάτι ακόμη.
Με τι εξοπλισμό συνδέεστε ? μόνο με το ρουτερ της cyta ? ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα
τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί , εγώ έχω αρκετά προβλήματα. Πολλές φορές τα βίντεο στο youtube δεν ξεκινάνε κάν να παίζουν
η σύνδεση μου είναι 4αρα και συνηθως στα κατεβάσματα π.χ. από nvidia πιάνω τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου, αλλά στο youtube υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα

----------


## xaris

Καλησπέρα,είμαι κοντά στα 3 χρόνια με την cyta,το μόνο χοντρό πρόβλημα ήταν μετά από 4 μήνες από την έναρξη μαζί τους με τρελλές αποσυνδέσεις και το ρούτερ να κάνει restart ακριβώς 5 λεπτά αφού άνοιγα τον υπολογιστή.
Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους αφού μου είπανε να κάνω τα κλασσικά,να δω αν κλάνει η πρίζα,αν έφτιαξε τα μαλλιά του στο κομμωτήριο το ρούτερ δεν γινόταν τίποτε,με έκανε πάσα σε ένα διαμάντι τεχνικό ο οποίος μου είπε το εξής διαστημικό.Βγάζει ρεύμα η κάρτα δικτύου σου γι αυτό και κάνει restart το ρούτερ,σε ερώτηση μου γιατί ρε φίλε αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο 5 λεπτά αφού ανοίξω το pc και μετά τσουλάει κανονικά πλην ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο,δηλαδή μόνο 5 λεπτά την εκίννηση τσατίζεται η κάρτα και μου ρίχνει κεραυνό και μετά αποσύρεται στα ιδιαίτερά της?Δεν πήρα απάντηση.
Αφού είπαν ότι θα στείλουν τεχνικό να δούνε τη γραμμή και πως αν είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα θα χρεωθώ τεχνικό τους είπα να μην μπούνε στον κόπο γιατί έχω κολλητό τεχνικό του οτε και μου μέτρησε τη γραμμή και τσέκαρα καλωδιώσεις και ήμουν τζετ τότε καταλήξανε στο ρούτερ,αφού το αλλάξαμε συνέχισε το ίδιο βιολί.
Επειδή τότε έτυχε να έχω τρεχάματα με νοσοκομεία και δεν προλάβαινα ν'ασχοληθώ με τα χάλια τους τους είπα πως μόλις ξεμπερδέψω από κάτι προσωπικά μου στέλνω τα logs στην ΕΕΤΤ και σ'αυτούς μαζί με την αίτηση διακοπής και πως αν διανοηθούν να μου χρεώσουν τη ρύτρα πρόωρης διακοπής τους πήρε ο διάολος εκεί σταμάτησα κάθε επικοινωνία μαζί τους.
Ως δια μαγείας μετά από 10 μέρες που κατάφερα να κάτσω στο σπίτι και ν'ασχοληθώ η γραμμή πετούσε,χαμηλά pings,καμία αποσύνδεση και το τηλέφωνο καμπά μέχρι σήμερα.Σταμάτησε τελικά η κάρτα δικτύου μου να χάνει λάδια?
Τέλος πάντων εκτός από αυτό το συμβάν έχω να πω πως σίγουρα η εξυπηρέτηση τους είναι άψογη κι εξηγώ σε ποιά σημεία.
Χρόνος αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο και ΤΥ σχεδόν μηδενικός,σε παίρνουν στο κινητό στο καπάκι αν χρειαστεί.΄Θελουν να σ'εξυπηρετήσουν αν και αρκετές φορές δεν μπορούν λόγο ασχετοσύνης.
Σε πρόσφατη επικοινωνία όμως μαζί τους κατάλαβα ότι έχουν βάλει πιο καταρτισμένο προσωπικό στην ΤΥ και όχι τα λουλούδια που άκουγα πριν 2μιση χρόνια.
Το μόνο κακό είναι πως όταν τους λές ότι είσαι γνώστης και πως τα παπατζηλίκια που σου λένε να κάνεις στην αρχή σε κάνουν να γελάς και πως είναι άκυρα γιατί είναι τα πρώτα που τσεκάρεις πριν τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο αυτοί επιμένουν να τα κάνεις.

----------


## Picard

εγω κι οταν ειχα 4αρα εβλεπα βιντεακια κανονικα στο youtube..

----------


## jimarosGR

Ειμαι στη HOL(2 χρονια)(πακετο παλιο 6 mbps με σταθερο,  6mbps ελεγε τοσο εδεινε)  και σκεφτομαι να το παω σε CYTA  και για την ακριβεια Cyta 1play 24 mbps(Οτε και forthnet μακρεια ουτε να της ακουσω δεν θελω εχω τρομερες εμβειριες μπορω να μοιραστω ανετα>> 1 χρονο οτε 24 mbps πανακριβει ++45ευρο μηνα , forthnet δν ξερω απο που να ξεκηνησω και που να τελιωσω  ) . Θελω γνωμες γενικες εδω 8α ρωτισω ι πρεπει να ανοιξω καινουργιο θεμα?
Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος 8ελω απλα σταθερο και γρηγορο ιντερνετ και καθολου τηλεφωνο(γιατι οχι τηλεφωνο , ολοι με περνουν στο κινητο πρωτον, δευτερον οι μονοι που με περνουν τηλ εινα
ολες οι αλλες εταιριες τηλεφωνιας εκτος απο την HOL :P πολυ σπαστικο λεω 3-4 οχι την ημερα)
Με την HOL μεσα στα 2 χρονια 2-3 σοβαρα προβληματα (π.χ χωρις ιντερνετ για κανα 2 εβδομαδες στο ακυρο , κατι φουσκομενι λογαριασμοι στο ακυρο, μερικα βραδια το downloading επεφτε δραματικα )γενικα ομως αν αυτα ηταν προβληματα αερα και που ... ειμαι ευχαριστημενος :P ...
Καθομουν και διαβασα πολλα post σχολια κτλπ και το μονο που με κανουν ειναι να με προβληματιζουν (διαφορες voip kai pot ακουω ολο για διακοπες ρευματος ακουω και πολλα αλλα ......)
εγω κατεναζω ταινιες απο torrents ,βλεπω youtube , bestprice kai skroutz  και κανενα online game (vindictus ,HON ,COD MW3 ) αυτα με ενδοιαφερουν . και πανω απο ολα να ειναι φθηνα ...  :Smile: 

Έλεγχος Διαθεσιμότητας Γεωγραφικος απο την CYTA Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 1465,8 (m).Eυβοια, Χαλκιδα , αμα βοηθαει αυτο επισης

Σας παρακαλω διαφωτιστεμε . Ευχαριστω .

----------


## Picard

> Ειμαι στη HOL(2 χρονια)(πακετο παλιο 6 mbps με σταθερο,  6mbps ελεγε τοσο εδεινε)  και σκεφτομαι να το παω σε CYTA  και για την ακριβεια Cyta 1play 24 mbps(Οτε και forthnet μακρεια ουτε να της ακουσω δεν θελω εχω τρομερες εμβειριες μπορω να μοιραστω ανετα>> 1 χρονο οτε 24 mbps πανακριβει ++45ευρο μηνα , forthnet δν ξερω απο που να ξεκηνησω και που να τελιωσω  ) . Θελω γνωμες γενικες εδω 8α ρωτισω ι πρεπει να ανοιξω καινουργιο θεμα?
> Για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος 8ελω απλα σταθερο και γρηγορο ιντερνετ και καθολου τηλεφωνο(γιατι οχι τηλεφωνο , ολοι με περνουν στο κινητο πρωτον, δευτερον οι μονοι που με περνουν τηλ εινα
> ολες οι αλλες εταιριες τηλεφωνιας εκτος απο την HOL :P πολυ σπαστικο λεω 3-4 οχι την ημερα)
> Με την HOL μεσα στα 2 χρονια 2-3 σοβαρα προβληματα (π.χ χωρις ιντερνετ για κανα 2 εβδομαδες στο ακυρο , κατι φουσκομενι λογαριασμοι στο ακυρο, μερικα βραδια το downloading επεφτε δραματικα )γενικα ομως αν αυτα ηταν προβληματα αερα και που ... ειμαι ευχαριστημενος :P ...
> Καθομουν και διαβασα πολλα post σχολια κτλπ και το μονο που με κανουν ειναι να με προβληματιζουν (διαφορες voip kai pot ακουω ολο για διακοπες ρευματος ακουω και πολλα αλλα ......)
> εγω κατεναζω ταινιες απο torrents ,βλεπω youtube , bestprice kai skroutz  και κανενα online game (vindictus ,HON ,COD MW3 ) αυτα με ενδοιαφερουν . και πανω απο ολα να ειναι φθηνα ... 
> 
> Έλεγχος Διαθεσιμότητας Γεωγραφικος απο την CYTA Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
> Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 1465,8 (m).Eυβοια, Χαλκιδα , αμα βοηθαει αυτο επισης
> ...


Εχω τις ιδιες αποψεις σχετικα με forthnet και οτε,περασα και απο τις δυο με κακες εμπειριες,εφοσον δε θελεις τηλ μπορεις να βαλεις οτι εξοπλισμο θελεις για το internet,δεν υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος σε αυτη την περιπτωση,εσυ απλα θα πληρωνεις μονο το παγιο του ιντερνετ εφοσον δε χρησιμοποιησεις την voip τηλεφωνια που σου παρεχει η cyta με τον εξοπλισμο της,επειδη εχω περιπου ιδια αποσταση με σενα απο το κεντρο πιστευω οτι θα πιανεις πανω απο 13Mbps αλλα αυτο εξαρταται κι απο τις καλωδιωσεις,π.χ εγω ειμαι σε περιοχη νεας επεκτασης της πολης και μενω σε νεοχτιστη σχετικα πολυκατοικια,ταχυτητα περιπου 14-15mbps εκει παιζει,οσο αναφορα τη cyta μην την φοβασαι τοσο απο πλευρας εξυπηρετησης οσο κι απο πλευρας υπηρεσιων,στην αρχη ειχα καποιες αμφιβολιες αλλα μεχρι στιγμης  δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## evdometap

> ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , αλλά θέλω και κάτι ακόμη.
> Με τι εξοπλισμό συνδέεστε ? μόνο με το ρουτερ της cyta ? ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα
> τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί , εγώ έχω αρκετά προβλήματα. Πολλές φορές τα βίντεο στο youtube δεν ξεκινάνε κάν να παίζουν
> η σύνδεση μου είναι 4αρα και συνηθως στα κατεβάσματα π.χ. από nvidia πιάνω τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου, αλλά στο youtube υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα


Με το ρούτερ της cyta μόνο, εγώ συγκεκριμένα ADB P.RG 4201, δηλαδή το παλιό "μαύρο Pirelli". Επίσης ασύρματα, και αρκετά μακριά από το ρούτερ, και με τοίχο να παρεμβάλλεται. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις ένα τηλ, να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσουν!Εσύ ποιό ρούτερ έχεις?

----------


## a.libe

Το adb ειναι πολυ καλυτερο σε σχεση με αυτο που δινει η Hol και ο ΟΤΕ..Αναφερομαι στο hyawey 520 και στο netfaster

----------


## jimarosGR

To 1 play 24mbps της Cyta  ειναι μονο για φοιτητες ?? Γιατι αυριο 8α ερ8ει να υπογραψω το συμβολαιο και τουσ ειπα θελω την υπηρεσια χωρις το τηλ 24 mbps στα 18 ευρο που ειναι αλλα αυτος μου ειπε οτι ειναι 23 ευρο και οτι πρεπει να κανω φραγη στο τηλ αμα δεν θελω??????????????

----------


## nickaros

στο 1 πλει πληρωνεις 15,3 περιπου στον οτε παγιο και 18 στην συτα και εχεις μονο ιντερνετ απο συτα, ενω με το double play πληρωνεις 23 ευρω στην συτα και τπτ αλλο και εχεις τηλ και για να λειτουργει πρεπει να το εχεις συνδεδεμενο στο μοντεμ που σου δινουν αν δεν θες τηλ δεν το συνδεεις η βαζεις οποιο αλλο μοντεμ θες, παντως αμα θες την γινεται μονο με το μοντεμ της συτα συνδεδεμενο.

----------


## kasadi

> Με το ρούτερ της cyta μόνο, εγώ συγκεκριμένα ADB P.RG 4201, δηλαδή το παλιό "μαύρο Pirelli". Επίσης ασύρματα, και αρκετά μακριά από το ρούτερ, και με τοίχο να παρεμβάλλεται. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις ένα τηλ, να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσουν!Εσύ ποιό ρούτερ έχεις?


το ίδιο έχω και εγώ, με ασύρματο στο μισό μέτρο απόσταση απο το ρουτερ το βίντεο στο youtube μερικές φορές δεν ξεκινάει καν να παίζει
καλά άμα πάω σε άλλο δωμάτιο δεν ανοίγει καν η σελίδα και γενικά το browsing είναι πολύ αργό. Σήμα βέβαια από το ασύρματο έχω full και στα 2 δωμάτια ( έπαιξα και με τα κανάλια, αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο ).Λέτε να έχει πρόβλημα το ρουτερ ?

----------


## evdometap

> Το adb ειναι πολυ καλυτερο σε σχεση με αυτο που δινει η Hol και ο ΟΤΕ..Αναφερομαι στο hyawey 520 και στο netfaster


Βασικά το adb και το netfaster 2 είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο μηχάνημα, την ίδια πλακέτα της arcadyan έχουν:P. Από του ΟΤΕ είναι σαφώς ανώτερο πάντως.

- - - Updated - - -




> το ίδιο έχω και εγώ, με ασύρματο στο μισό μέτρο απόσταση απο το ρουτερ το βίντεο στο youtube μερικές φορές δεν ξεκινάει καν να παίζει
> καλά άμα πάω σε άλλο δωμάτιο δεν ανοίγει καν η σελίδα και γενικά το browsing είναι πολύ αργό. Σήμα βέβαια από το ασύρματο έχω full και στα 2 δωμάτια ( έπαιξα και με τα κανάλια, αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο ).Λέτε να έχει πρόβλημα το ρουτερ ?


Αν σου δείχνει φουλ σήμα και πάλι δεν επικοινωνεί καλά,τότε ναι, ή το ρούτερ έχει θέμα ή η κάρτα δικτύου σου. Τα pirelli όταν είναι κομπλέ,είναι κομπλέ,αλλά μερικά είναι προβληματικά στο wifi. Επίσης μπορεί να χεις τπτ παρεμβολές. Δεν έχεις κανα άλλο ρούτερ να δοκιμάσεις?Αν μένουμε κοντά σου φέρνω το δικό μου για τσεκ

----------


## kasadi

δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο ρουτερ
πώς ζητάω να μου αλλάξουνε ρουτερ (έστω να ελέγξουν αν δουλεύει αυτό που έχω) ? δηλώνω βλάβη ? έρχεται τεχνικός να ελέγξει πρώτα ? Χρεώνομαι κάτι ?

----------


## evdometap

Δεν χρεώνεσαι κάτι,δηλώνεις βλάβη και στο αλλάζουν.Δοκίμασε το thomson μήπως παίζει καλύτερα στη γραμμή σου

----------


## Terrafaux

εγω παλι εχω προβλημα με το youtube οταν ανεβαινω στα 720p,τοτε αρχιζει και κολλαει..

----------


## haniabal

> το ίδιο έχω και εγώ, με ασύρματο στο μισό μέτρο απόσταση απο το ρουτερ το βίντεο στο youtube μερικές φορές δεν ξεκινάει καν να παίζει
> καλά άμα πάω σε άλλο δωμάτιο δεν ανοίγει καν η σελίδα και γενικά το browsing είναι πολύ αργό. Σήμα βέβαια από το ασύρματο έχω full και στα 2 δωμάτια ( έπαιξα και με τα κανάλια, αλλά πάντα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο ).Λέτε να έχει πρόβλημα το ρουτερ ?



Ξανάρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το youtube στην cyta?

----------


## Georgevtr

> εγω παλι εχω προβλημα με το youtube οταν ανεβαινω στα 720p,τοτε αρχιζει και κολλαει..


Cyta έχεις ή wind όπως γράφεις στο προφίλ σου;;;;

----------


## 3ftw

ανοιγω την κονσολα (ps3) και δεν μου την βγαζει στο 
DHCP Client Log..γνωριζει κανενας γιατι?
την εχω κανει και add στο VLAN-DHCP Client List

----------


## Terrafaux

> εγω παλι εχω προβλημα με το youtube οταν ανεβαινω στα 720p,τοτε αρχιζει και κολλαει..


wind ειχα στην Αθηνα και λογο σπουδεων μετακομισα και εβαλα cyta.Ο τεχνικος εκανε ενα δοκιμαστικο και βρηκα οτι επιανε μεχρι 8 Mbps οποτε πηρε ενα τεχνικο και του ειπε να το κανει απο 24 σε 8.

----------


## Terrafaux

πως γινεται η ip μου να ειναι απο την Αθηνα ενω συνδεομαι απο την Κρητη?

----------


## arkas2004

κανένας απο αλιμο για να μου πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## evdometap

> πως γινεται η ip μου να ειναι απο την Αθηνα ενω συνδεομαι απο την Κρητη?


Aν έχει κανας server πρόβλημα,σε προωθεί αλλού

----------


## deltadeltamike

> Aν έχει κανας server πρόβλημα,σε προωθεί αλλού


Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι θέμα geolocation της ip. Οι αποκλίσεις είναι αναμενόμενες.
Είναι θέμα ενημέρωσης της υπηρεσίας που κάνει το resolve και όχι του παρόχου.

----------


## geopyth

> Ξανάρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το youtube στην cyta?


ρε παιδιά και εγώ έχω θέμα με το youtube, το θέμα είναι το εξής, δεν φτάει η CYTA, 
όταν παίζω με firefox κολλάει lagarei κτλ. όταν παίζω με ΙΕ δεν έχω θέμα, έχω τον τελευταίο firefox και το τελευταίο flash player για firefox. 
Ξέρει κάνεις?

ps. με explorer βλέπω HD χωρίς πρόβλημα

----------


## deltadeltamike

Θεματάκι του flash στον FF μου μοιάζει.

----------


## Hetfield

Συρσιμο απο χθες και σημερα πατος. Packet loss και πολυ αργο browsing. Για παιχνιδια δε το συζητω...

----------


## prodromosfan

σε εμενα δεν εχει καποια εμφανη διαφορά σημερα/χτες με προηγουμενες μερες :Thinking:

----------


## Manolis_karas

<<....Οι κλήσεις προς όλα τα εθνικά και διεθνή δίκτυα έχουν ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και βήµα χρέωσης τα 45 δευτερόλεπτα...>> 
Είχα αρκετό καιρό να επισκεφθώ το site της Cyta, χθες που μπήκα είδα το παραπάνω. Κατάργησε και η Cyta τη χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι οντως ετσι ειναι. 
ειχε γινει ντορος οταν το πρωτοκανε πριν απο 2-3 μηνες; μπορει και παραπανω.  :Sad:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Κρίμα...

----------


## Picard

Θελω να ρωτησω το εξης: παιζει ρολο εαν κανεις μεταφορα απο οτε σε cyta η παρεις γραμμη απο την αρχη σε cyta,καπου ειχα διαβασει εδω μεσα οτι εχει διαφορα,οταν ειχα παει στη forthnet το 2008 πηρα γραμμη απο τη forthnet και ειχα πολλα προβληματα συγχρονισμου,ενω στη cyta πηγα με μεταφορα γιατι ειχα γραμμη ηδη στον οτε,αυτη τη στιγμη πεταει και συγχρονιζει τελεια,υπαρχει τετοιο ενδεχομενο διαφορας συγχρονισμου????

----------


## prodromosfan

κοιτα απο εναλλακτικο σε εναλλακτικο διατηρεις τον ιδιο βροχο. (γραμμη χοντρικα)
απο εναλλακτικο σε οτε νομιζω οτι αλλαζει αυτο.

----------


## nnn

Δείχνει να υπάρχει κεντρικό πρόβλημα και δεν ανοίγει καμιά σελίδα. 
Σε τηλέφωνο που έκανα μου είπαν πως το ψάχνουν.

----------


## smystaki

Ένας ήταν ο εναλλακτικός πάροχος που δεν είχε την τύχη να με έχει πελάτη του τα τελευταία χρόνια. 
Έτσι λοιπόν σε μια επαγγελματική τηλεφωνική μου σύνδεση που καλύπτονταν από το Connx@work μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί ενεργοποιήθηκε ένα double play της cyta.
Τηλεφωνία και Ιντερνετ μας λέγανε....

Οι πρώτες ενδείξεις οδηγούσαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για μια άριστα οργανωμένη εταίρια.

- Τηλεφωνική παραγγελία με γρήγορα και άμεσα κατανοητά βήματα.
- Παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού "on time".

Ας ανοίξουμε το κουτί να δούμε ποιος θα είναι ο router μας για τον επόμενο χρόνο.. 
Κι εδώ εμφανίζεται το πρώτο συννεφάκι.. Ρε σείς.. δεν είμαι διαχειριστής στο router που είναι πάνω στο γραφείο μου.
ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ το firewall ειναι disabled και δε γίνεται enable τον κώλο σου να βαράς στο πάτωμα. 

Τέλος πάντων κάτι δεν θα διαβασα καλά λέω ας περιμένω να αναλαβει η cyta τη γραμμή και το ξαναβλέπουμε.

Σήμερα το πρωί διακόπτονται τα πάντα.. από τον ΟΤΕ. Ας συνδέσουμε λοιπόν το νεο μαραφέτι να δουμε τι θα γίνει.
Και ναι ΟΛΑ δουλευουν άψογα.. 

- το τηλέφωνο αν και VOIP λειτουργεί άψογα και με εντυπωσιακή ταχύτητα
- το ασύρματο δίκτυο (μετά τις απολύτως απαραίτητες διορθώσεις) είναι ικανοποιητικό
- ενσυρματες και ασυρματες συσκευές παιρνουν τις IP τους.. 

Και εκεί που λες δε βαριέσαι για το Firewall (έτσι κι αλλιώς οταν ενα THOMSON έχει ενεργοποιημένο το firewall το πιθανότερο ειναι να παρουσιάσει προβήματα κατα τη λειτουργία του) βρίσκεσαι αντιμέτωπος με το ΝΑΤ.. 

Και όταν βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν ξεχασες τίποτα από οσα έχεις μάθει μέχρι σήμερα... 
όταν έχεις περάσει πανω από δυο ώρες προσπαθόντας να επαναφέρεις σε λειτουργία κάτι που δουλευε λίγες ώρες πριν... 
και όταν ρίξεις τον εγωισμό σου στο πατωμα και αποφασίσεις να καλέσεις την τεχνική βοήθεια της CYTA

TOTE καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν τα έχεις δει όλα στη μιζερη ζωή σου.

Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος σε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο να σε κανει να νιώσεις πιο ηλιθιος και απο το Monitor που έχεις μπροστά σου..
1. -ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΕ..
ρε αδερφέ... μια χαρά τις βλέπω απο μέσα τις συσκευές μου. μια χαρά στο παλιο web interface του thomson που το τρώμε στη μάπα χρόνια τώρα απο τον ΟΤΕ (το ρημαδι το ST536 ακόμα εργάζεται στο σπίτι μου) έχουμε σετάρει το ΝΑΤ... 
2. ΘΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΗ 
ρε αδερφέ δεν υπάρχει βλάβη κάποια ρυθμιση απο σας είναι έχετε κλειδωμένο το firewall μήπως κλείνετε και ορισμένες πόρτες? 
-2λεπτη αναμονή... 
-ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ... ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ..

Το τηλέφωνο δέν έγινε και ξαναπήρα σε δυο ώρες.. μπορεί να βιάστηκα.. 
-ΝΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ FIREWALL αλλα ειναι πολιτική μας (?) να μην έχετε τη δυνατοτητα λόγω VOIP (?)
-KAI απ' ότι βλέπω δεν επιθυμείτε να δηλωσετε βλάβη... 
Μένω με το στόμα ανοιχτό.. 

Δέχτηκα ένα ακομα τηλεφώνημα απο κάποιαν κυρία.. Δεν θυμάμαι τι είπαμε.. Δεν έχει κα σημασια. 

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεσμεύτηκα σε μια εταίρια που επιβάλει τους δικούς της τεχνικούς περιορισμούς στους πελάτες της χρησιμοποιώντας παραπλανητικές τεχνικές πώλησης.

Άλλο τηλεφωνία και άλλο VOIP τηλεφωνία.
Αλλο σύνδεση στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και άλλο WEB browsing και torrenting.

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ χαμηλού επιπέδου εξυπηρέτηση θα έλεγα δίχως ουσιαστικό λόγο.

----------


## JohnF

> Και εκεί που λες δε βαριέσαι για το Firewall (έτσι κι αλλιώς οταν ενα THOMSON έχει ενεργοποιημένο το firewall το πιθανότερο ειναι να παρουσιάσει προβήματα κατα τη λειτουργία του) βρίσκεσαι αντιμέτωπος με το ΝΑΤ.. 
> 
> Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιος σε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο να σε κανει να νιώσεις πιο ηλιθιος και απο το Monitor που έχεις μπροστά σου..
> 1. -ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΕ..
> ρε αδερφέ... μια χαρά τις βλέπω απο μέσα τις συσκευές μου. μια χαρά στο παλιο web interface του thomson που το τρώμε στη μάπα χρόνια τώρα απο τον ΟΤΕ (το ρημαδι το ST536 ακόμα εργάζεται στο σπίτι μου) έχουμε σετάρει το ΝΑΤ... 
> 2. ΘΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΒΛΑΒΗ 
> ρε αδερφέ δεν υπάρχει βλάβη κάποια ρυθμιση απο σας είναι έχετε κλειδωμένο το firewall μήπως κλείνετε και ορισμένες πόρτες? 
> -2λεπτη αναμονή... 
> -ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ... ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ..
> ...


Το πρόβλημα πιο είναι ? Δεν μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το firewall ? Εγώ κανονικά ενεργοποιημένο το έχω . Και έχω κάνει port forwarding για torrents χωρίς πρόβλημα ...

----------


## smystaki

> Το πρόβλημα πιο είναι ? Δεν μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το firewall ? Εγώ κανονικά ενεργοποιημένο το έχω . Και έχω κάνει port forwarding για torrents χωρίς πρόβλημα ...


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το Thomson TG703 VoIP Gateway με το custom firmware της cyta δεν επιτρέπει ουσιαστικές εργασίες διαχείρησης καθώς και το γεγονός ότι απροσδιόριστος αριθμός port υπόκεινται σε "ειδική" διαχείρηση από τον πάροχο.

----------


## Seitman

Μπορείς πάντα να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση από τη σύμβαση εντός 10 εργάσιμων ημερών από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης και να επιστρέψεις στον προηγούμενο πάροχο.

----------


## smystaki

> Μπορείς πάντα να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση από τη σύμβαση εντός 10 εργάσιμων ημερών από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης και να επιστρέψεις στον προηγούμενο πάροχο.


 χωρίς προσθετα κόστη ;

----------


## Seitman

Χωρίς κόστος, πλην του αναλογούντος παγίου για τις ημέρες χρήσης στη cyta.

----------


## knbsep

Εδώ πέρα φίλε μου smystaki όλοι προσπαθούν να χρυσώσουν το χάπι που λέγεται cyta. Παρόλο που το thread αφορά: Απόψεις για τη Cyta [Δίκτυο-Υπηρεσίες-Εξυπηρέτηση], αν βγει κάποιος και πει κάτι κακό, θα πέσουν όλοι να τον φάνε.... Αν ψάξεις πολύ πιο πίσω, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...

----------


## nnn

Χάλια η Cyta, μακρυά, έξω κλπ, ευχαριστημένος ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε κάτι, κάποια προβλήματα δεν εμφανίζονται σε όλους και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι μια εταιρία χάλια επειδή "εμείς" έχουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## Seitman

Λες κακά λόγια;;;;  :bat:

----------


## nnn

> Λες κακά λόγια;;;;


nnn


 :Sorry:

----------


## Artemius

1-2-3...FIGHT! ξυλοοοοο...  :Razz: 

ενιγουει σε γενικες γραμμες η εντυπωση που εχει αποκομισει ο κοσμος ειναι οτι την παει καλα την δουλεια η Cyta. αλλα υπαρχουν και περιοχες με πολυ παλιο last mile ή/και ταλαιπωρημενα Καφαο που παρακαλανε για λυτρωση απο τον ματαιο τουτο κοσμο  :Razz:  ή/και πυκνοκατοικημενες... δεν πρεπει να τα ξεχναμε ολα αυτα.

----------


## nnn

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν και είναι πολλές και κατανοώ απόλυτα τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να εμφανιστούν .

----------


## smystaki

> Εδώ πέρα φίλε μου smystaki όλοι προσπαθούν να χρυσώσουν το χάπι που λέγεται cyta. Παρόλο που το thread αφορά: Απόψεις για τη Cyta [Δίκτυο-Υπηρεσίες-Εξυπηρέτηση], αν βγει κάποιος και πει κάτι κακό, θα πέσουν όλοι να τον φάνε.... Αν ψάξεις πολύ πιο πίσω, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...


Ψάχνοντας βρήκα λύση στο πρόβλημά μου και υλοποίησα την εφαρμογή που με ενδιέφερε... 
ακόμα περιμένω τηλεφωνική απάντηση από τη cyta 

Με ενημέρωσαν ότι ένα πλήθος πορτών είναι κλεισμένο από τους ίδιους για λόγους δικούς τους.
Η πόρτα 80 περιλαμβάνεται σ' αυτές για το remote configuration του router!!!! 
Με βάζουν σε πειρασμό! 
Η ποιότητα των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών είναι μέχρι στιγμής ικανοποιητική θα τολμούσα να πω.
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει,

----------


## knbsep

> Χάλια η Cyta, μακρυά, έξω κλπ, ευχαριστημένος ? 
> 
> Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε κάτι, κάποια προβλήματα δεν εμφανίζονται σε όλους και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι μια εταιρία χάλια επειδή "εμείς" έχουμε πρόβλημα.


Δεν είπα πως έχω πρόβλημα αν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει είναι καλές ή όχι. Δεν με απασχολεί αυτό. Άλλο είπα εγώ....
Ίσως να μην ήμουν αρκετά σαφής.

----------


## Picard

> Εδώ πέρα φίλε μου smystaki όλοι προσπαθούν να χρυσώσουν το χάπι που λέγεται cyta. Παρόλο που το thread αφορά: Απόψεις για τη Cyta [Δίκτυο-Υπηρεσίες-Εξυπηρέτηση], αν βγει κάποιος και πει κάτι κακό, θα πέσουν όλοι να τον φάνε.... Αν ψάξεις πολύ πιο πίσω, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...


To νημα το δημιουργησα εγω κι απο οτι βλεπω εχεις αγνοια των πραγματων διοτι χωρις να το διαβασεις απο την αρχη εβγαλες συμπερασματα και κατακρινεις τους παντες,καταρχην το εφτιαξα πριν παω στη cyta,δευτερον δεν την υποστηριζα μεχρι να παω και να δω εαν θα ειναι ολα οκ,τωρα πλεον μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα και εαν εξαιρεσουμε ενα μικροπροβληματακι με το voip ολα λειτουργουν τελεια,απο κει και περα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις με προβληματα,κανεναν δεν υποχρεωνουμε να λεει μονο καλα λογια,δεν ειμαστε τσιρακια της cyta ουτε φασιστες για να κλεινουμε στοματα,ουτε προκειται να γινουμε,οποιος εχει προβλημα και δεν εμεινε ευχαριστημενος μετα χαρας να τον διαβασουμε....απο κει και περα οπως εσεις ειχατε προβλημα με τη cyta ετσι και εμεις ειχαμε καποιο προβλημα με καποια αλλη εταιρια,γι αυτο και πηγαμε στη cyta...ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Rusty

Εγώ παίδες ενεργοποιήθηκα πριν 4-5 μέρες.

Ήξερα βέβαια οτι είμαι πολύ μακρυά απο το Α/Κ οπότε ζήτησα το χαμηλότερο πακέτο και μιας και το σταθερό δεν με ενδιαφέρει έχω μόνο απεριόριστο Internet και τηλ για εισερχόμενες.

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	511 / 4.095
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:	3,13 / 476,47
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,3 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,3 / 50,3
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,3 / 7,2

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποια διακοπή σε τηλ-νετ ή απώλεια συγχρονισμού μέχρι τώρα και οι κλήσεις στο τηλέφωνο (ένταση , ποιότητα/καθαρότητα ήχου) μου φαίνονται μια χαρά.

Έχω όμως μια απορία . Για 5 μέρες uptime τα errors δεν είναι πάρα πολλά?

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	432 / 41.540
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	8.139.102 / 62.568
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	729 / 7.297
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	4.775 / 40

Δεν έχω δυσλειτουργία σε κάτι αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## Artemius

> Εγώ παίδες ενεργοποιήθηκα πριν 4-5 μέρες.
> 
> Ήξερα βέβαια οτι είμαι πολύ μακρυά απο το Α/Κ οπότε ζήτησα το χαμηλότερο πακέτο και μιας και το σταθερό δεν με ενδιαφέρει έχω μόνο απεριόριστο Internet και τηλ για εισερχόμενες.
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	511 / 4.095
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:	3,13 / 476,47
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,3 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,3 / 50,3
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,3 / 7,2
> ...



50 attn. με 7 και κτ ψιλα db.

εισαι πολυ μακρια ή/και υπαρχουν αλλα προβληματα και οι απωλειες ειναι τρομερες. λογικο να μαζευει τοσα errors,φανταζομαι ο buffer στο dslam απο το interleave δουλευει υπερωριες. γενικα δινεται σκληρη μαχη για να κρατηθει ορθια η γραμμη  :Razz:  και αμα λες οτι δεν εχεις και προβληματα,ουυυυ μπερεκετι εισαι! βαλτου του router και ενα φυλαχτο να μη το πιανει το ματι.

τι router εχεις?

επιπλεον αν και ειναι νωρις να εξαγουμε συμπερασματα,συγχαρητηρια στην εταιρεια και στον τεχνικο που σε τοσο προβληματικη καθως φαινεται γραμμη παρεχουν αδιακοπη υπηρεσια. και φυσικα να με επιτραπει,αλλα πιστευω φαινονται τα "cojones" της Voip τεχνολογιας. με τετοια γραμμη-αποσταση-κτλ κτλ σιγα μη δουλευε καλα υλοποιηση απο ενναλακτικο σε κλασσικη τηλεφωνια.

----------


## Rusty

Χαχα

Έχω Technicolor TG703.

Πρίν τη Cyta είχα Wind και να σου πω την αλήθεια 4mbps δεν έπιανα χωρίς να πειράξω το snr , με 9 snr είχα 3300 (αν και κάφρος το είχα πάει στο 2 το snr στο καημένο στο oxygen και έπιανα 5.300 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις  :Razz: )

Πάντως τώρα είμαι μια χαρά, δεν κάνω άλλα πειράματα.

Ευτυχώς έχουμε καλή καλωδίωση γιατί η πολυκατοικία είναι ολοκαίνουργια, παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο πιστεύω.

----------


## Artemius

> Χαχα
> 
> Έχω Technicolor TG703.
> 
> Πρίν τη Cyta είχα Wind και να σου πω την αλήθεια 4mbps δεν έπιανα χωρίς να πειράξω το snr , με 9 snr είχα 3300 (αν και κάφρος το είχα πάει στο 2 το snr στο καημένο στο oxygen και έπιανα 5.300 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις )
> 
> Πάντως τώρα είμαι μια χαρά, δεν κάνω άλλα πειράματα.
> 
> Ευτυχώς έχουμε καλή καλωδίωση γιατί η πολυκατοικία είναι ολοκαίνουργια, παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο πιστεύω.



αρα εχεις Thomson.

*και για ΑΚΟΜΗ μια φορα δικαιωνομαστε πανυγηρικα οπως καταφανως αποδεικνυεται,ολοι εμεις οι φαν των Thomson και των ικανοτητων τους να καθαριζουν την μπουγαδα σε προβληματικες γραμμες!  σιγα μην τα βγαζε περα το ζαντολαστιχο!*

(προσωπικα το ζαντολαστιχο εχω,και παει μια χαρα,αλλα εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στη γραμμη  :Razz:  )

ολα βοηθανε σε τετοιες καταστασεις,οπως καινουρια εσωτερικη καλωδιωση. αλλα σε τετοια αποσταση απο το α/κ,δε πα να χεις και χρυσα καλωδια στην πολυκατοικια  :Razz:  , οι πιθανοτητες να παθει ζημια η γραμμη εκτος σπιτιου ειναι μεγαλη.

----------


## evdometap

> αρα εχεις Thomson.
> 
> *και για ΑΚΟΜΗ μια φορα δικαιωνομαστε πανυγηρικα οπως καταφανως αποδεικνυεται,ολοι εμεις οι φαν των Thomson και των ικανοτητων τους να καθαριζουν την μπουγαδα σε προβληματικες γραμμες!  σιγα μην τα βγαζε περα το ζαντολαστιχο!*
> 
> (προσωπικα το ζαντολαστιχο εχω,και παει μια χαρα,αλλα εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στη γραμμη  )
> 
> ολα βοηθανε σε τετοιες καταστασεις,οπως καινουρια εσωτερικη καλωδιωση. αλλα σε τετοια αποσταση απο το α/κ,δε πα να χεις και χρυσα καλωδια στην πολυκατοικια  , οι πιθανοτητες να παθει ζημια η γραμμη εκτος σπιτιου ειναι μεγαλη.


Το καινούριο thomson η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι σκυλί μαύρο,αλλά και εμείς με το pirelli μας μια χαρά δουλειά κάνουμε,ενίοτε και καλύτερη!

----------


## a.libe

εχει κανει καποιος/α τελευταια μεταφορα γραμμης για να μου πει το χρονικο διαστημα....αλλαζω διευθυνση στο γραφειο και η αιτηση εφυγε 26/11 και με ενημερωσαν για παραδοση απο ΟΤΕ 17/12(το νεο γραφειο ειναι κοντα στο km απο το αλλο) και στις προσεχεις 3-4 μερες απο 17/12 επισκεψη και ενεργοποιηση απο τεχνικο cyta....εχει αλλαξει κατι στους χρονους ή αυτοι είναι;;;

----------


## Georgevtr

> εχει κανει καποιος/α τελευταια μεταφορα γραμμης για να μου πει το χρονικο διαστημα....αλλαζω διευθυνση στο γραφειο και η αιτηση εφυγε 26/11 και με ενημερωσαν για παραδοση απο ΟΤΕ 17/12(το νεο γραφειο ειναι κοντα στο km απο το αλλο) και στις προσεχεις 3-4 μερες απο 17/12 επισκεψη και ενεργοποιηση απο τεχνικο cyta....εχει αλλαξει κατι στους χρονους ή αυτοι είναι;;;


Μπορώ να σου μεταφέρω χρόνους για νέα γραμμή-αριθμοδότηση VDSL. 19 (εργάσιμες) ημέρες να κατασκευάσει ο ΟΤΕ τον βρόγχο και 2 (εργάσιμες) ημέρες ενεργοποίηση-επίσκεψη τεχνικού CYTA στο χώρο μου.

Από την μικρή εμπειρία μου των τελευταίων ετών, μπορώ να πω πως δεν άλλαξε τίποτα στους χρόνους παράδοσης γραμμής, δυστυχώς!

Edit: I'm so happy with  :Whistle: 

Technology:	PPPoE
Protocol:	ETHoP
User Name:	xxxxxxxx
Traffic Type:	PTM
Connection Speed:	50.0 Mbps Downstream / 10.0 Mbps Upstream
Connection Duration:	23 hours, 29 minutes

----------


## antreas9

μετα απο εναμίση χρόνο χοντρικά cyta, και 2μιση netone, τις αφήνω... 
Παρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τις υπηρεσίες τους (δεν επεφτε η γραμμή, δεν αποσυνδεόταν, σταθερό ιντερνετ γενικά), ελάχιστα ικανοποιημένος από το λογιστηριο τους (50% λαθος λογ/σμοι, που οόμως διορθωνόντουσαν), και μια χαρά απο τεχνική υποστήριξη.
Παω στη φόρθνετ. lets hope οτι δε θα βρω προβλήματα, αναμονές και λοιπά....

----------


## Picard

> μετα απο εναμίση χρόνο χοντρικά cyta, και 2μιση netone, τις αφήνω... 
> Παρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τις υπηρεσίες τους (δεν επεφτε η γραμμή, δεν αποσυνδεόταν, σταθερό ιντερνετ γενικά), ελάχιστα ικανοποιημένος από το λογιστηριο τους (50% λαθος λογ/σμοι, που οόμως διορθωνόντουσαν), και μια χαρά απο τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> Παω στη φόρθνετ. lets hope οτι δε θα βρω προβλήματα, αναμονές και λοιπά....


Επειδη ειχα nova παλιοτερα ειπα πριν μερικες μερες να τους τηλεφωνησω για να μαθω ποσο ειναι το κοστος επανασυνδεσης και περιμενα 10 λεπτα στην αναμονη...μην περιμενεις να σου σηκωνουν τα τηλ αστραπιαια.

----------


## antreas9

> Επειδη ειχα nova παλιοτερα ειπα πριν μερικες μερες να τους τηλεφωνησω για να μαθω ποσο ειναι το κοστος επανασυνδεσης και περιμενα 10 λεπτα στην αναμονη...μην περιμενεις να σου σηκωνουν τα τηλ αστραπιαια.


για την εξυπ.πελατών, έφαγα ήδη την κρυάδα (25 λεπτά αναμονή).
το ζήτημα είναι τι αναμονές παίζουν στην τεχν.υποστήριξη!

----------


## Picard

> για την εξυπ.πελατών, έφαγα ήδη την κρυάδα (25 λεπτά αναμονή).
> το ζήτημα είναι τι αναμονές παίζουν στην τεχν.υποστήριξη!


Κοιτα εαν θελεις να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο πηγαινε,επειδη περασα κι απο forthnet δεν ειχα καλες εμπειριες τοσο απο εξυπηρετηση οσο κι απο τις υπηρεσιες τους,επειδη ειπες κατι για λογιστηριο στο τελος μου βαλανε να πληρωσω μετα την διακοπη λογαριασμο ταχα μου απληρωτο απο αλλη υπηρεσια που ειχα πριν τρια χρονια,κανανε λαθος??? δεν το νομιζω,τωρα ισως τα πραγματα να εχουν βελτιωθει αρκετα γιατι  κοντευει τρια χρονια που την παρατησα,απο κει και περα εγω ειμαι υπερ ευχαριστημενος απο cyta,δεν την περιμενα να σου πω τοσο καλη,εσυ επιλεγεις κανεις αλλος και δε σου το λεω αυτο για να σε πεισω να μεινεις στη cyta,οπως νομιζεις εσυ....

----------


## antreas9

λογικά τον τελευταίο λογ/σμο δε θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσω, έτσι?
(εκτός αν έχω κάνει ε΄ξτρα κλήσεις)!

edit:
τώρα που είχα πάρει μια έκπτωση (25 ευρω από τη cyta για 24αρα + απεριοριστα αστικα&υπεραστικα), φαντάζομαι μη μου κάνουν καμία "κουτσουκέλα" και με χρεώσουν τέλος απενεργοποιησης!!!

edit2:
Μόλις μίλησα με την υποστ.πελατών. Δεν με χρεώνουν τέλος απενεργοποίησης, γιατι ειμαι ενάμιση χρόνο εκεί, και τον τελευταίο λογ/σμο μου ειπε να μην τον πληρώσω, για να γίνει εκκαθάριση όταν γίνει η μετάβαση. Κρατησα φυσικα και ονοματεπωνυμο, για σιγουρια!

- - - Updated - - -

και ξεκινησαμε!!!
με πήραν πίσω από τη cyta, και μου ειπαν οτι υπάρχει τέλος απενεργοποιησης 72 ευρω, γιατι ειχα δεχθεί καλύτερη προσφορά τον Ιουνιο!!!
τους ειπα οτι δεν το δέχομαι, και θα με ξαναπάρουν.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> και ξεκινησαμε!!!
> με πήραν πίσω από τη cyta, και μου ειπαν οτι υπάρχει τέλος απενεργοποιησης 72 ευρω, γιατι ειχα δεχθεί καλύτερη προσφορά τον Ιουνιο!!!
> τους ειπα οτι δεν το δέχομαι, και θα με ξαναπάρουν.


Λογικά η αποδοχή της νέας προσφοράς που έκανες το καλοκαίρι πρέπει να ισοδυναμούσε με νέο συμβόλαιο διάρκειας 12 μηνών. Αλλά αυτό το ξέρει καλύτερα η εξυπ. πελατών της cyta. Είχες υπογράψει νέα χαρτιά για την προσφορά το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## antreas9

Όχι,δεν είχα υπογράψει τιποτα

----------


## Manolis_karas

Συνήθως αν δεχθείς μια προσφορά και (άσχετα αλλά παρόμοια), συνδρομή σε περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, μείωση ενοικίου (για ιδιοκτήτες) και γίνει οικονομική συναλλαγή 2-3 μήνες νομικά είναι σαν να έχεις υπογράψει. Είναι καθαρά νομικό το θέμα και δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά με έχει απασχολήσει πιο παλιά.
Αν υπάρχει δικηγόρος ας βοηθήσει.

----------


## nnn

Τον τελευταίο μήνα βλέπω πως το δίκτυο ζορίζεται από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου και το επιβεβαιώνει αυτό και το Samknows whitebox, το αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος αυτό ?

----------


## evdometap

> Τον τελευταίο μήνα βλέπω πως το δίκτυο ζορίζεται από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου και το επιβεβαιώνει αυτό και το Samknows whitebox, το αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος αυτό ?


Αν και δεν είμαι σπίτι συνήθως,χθες είχα ένα ζόρι είναι η αλήθεια.Δηλαδή σε ένα-δυο βιντεάκια έκανα refresh,σε ένα login στο adslgr έφαγα timeout. Καμιά ιδέα για το τι γίνεται?

----------


## Ατταλος

Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες τις συγκεκριμένες ώρες σέρνεται...καθόμαστε και παίζουμε με τους DNS και ψιλοστρώνει... αλλά και πάλι κάποιες ιστοσελίδες από Ελλάδα ειδικά ανοίγουν με χίλια ζόρια....

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια θα μετακομισω τον ιανουαριο..ποσο καιρο κανει να γινει η μεταφορα..?αν πχ καλεσω σημερα για μετα φορα αυτοματως κοβουν τα παντα απο το παλιο το σπιτι που ειμαι..?γιατι σε μια μερα θα γινει η μετακομιση και δεν θελω να μεινω offline

----------


## Seitman

Υπολόγισε γύρω στον ένα μήνα για την ολοκλήρωση της, από την ημερομηνία υποβολής του αιτήματος.

----------


## 3ftw

> Υπολόγισε γύρω στον ένα μήνα για την ολοκλήρωση της, από την ημερομηνία υποβολής του αιτήματος.


ναι αλλα στον ποσο καιρο θα αποσυνδεσουν την γραμμη απο το παλιο το σπιτι..?την ιδια μερα που θα υποβαλλω το αιτημα?εγω πχ θα φυγω γυρω στις 20-30 ιανουαριου....αν παω πχ 20 δεκεμβρη και κανω υποβαλλω αιτηση μεταφορας θα με αποσυνδεσουν 1μερα η μια εβδομαδα μετα?

----------


## Seitman

Με τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, θα μάθεις.

----------


## nnn

Κανένας δεν το ξέρει αυτό, μόνο ο τοπικός ΟΤΕ που θα κάνει την μεταφορά, υπολόγισε και τις αργίες των γιορτών μέσα οπότε μπορεί να μείνεις και χωρίς Internet/τηλέφωνο για κάποιες μέρες.

----------


## 3ftw

15 εργασιμες περιπου μου ειπε αλλα μου ειπε θα μπορουν να μην με αποσυνδεσουν απο το "παλιο" σπιτι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα...δηλαδη περιπου 5 εργασιμες πριν..μου ειπε αρχες ιανουαριου να κανω την αιτηση μεταφορας

----------


## antreas9

> Συνήθως αν δεχθείς μια προσφορά και (άσχετα αλλά παρόμοια), συνδρομή σε περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, μείωση ενοικίου (για ιδιοκτήτες) και γίνει οικονομική συναλλαγή 2-3 μήνες νομικά είναι σαν να έχεις υπογράψει. Είναι καθαρά νομικό το θέμα και δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά με έχει απασχολήσει πιο παλιά.
> Αν υπάρχει δικηγόρος ας βοηθήσει.


Με πήραν τηλέφωνο, και μου είπαν ότι ισχυει αυτό που λες νομικά.
Παρ'ότι είμαι σίγουρος, ότι δεν είχα ενημερωθεί τηλεφωνικά για το ότι ισχύει τέλος απενεργοποίησης.
Ζήτησα να ξανα-ακούσουν την κλήση, γιατί αν πράγματι ισχύει αυτό που θυμάμαι, δεν αποδέχομαι να πληρώσω το τέλος.
Αν με είχαν ενημερώσει, και εγώ δεν το θυμάμαι, τότε ζητάω συγγνώμη, και αποδέχομαι την πληρωμή . Ας πρόσεχα.

----------


## haniabal

> για την εξυπ.πελατών, έφαγα ήδη την κρυάδα (25 λεπτά αναμονή).
> το ζήτημα είναι τι αναμονές παίζουν στην τεχν.υποστήριξη!


Τελευταία με την καινούργια προσφορά ακούω ότι γίνεται χαμός. Επίσης και στα καταστήματα έτσι είναι.. Πέτυχες σε περίπτωση μάλλον.

----------


## a.libe

δηλωνεις ημνια διακοπης και ενεργοποιησης..ειναι περιπου 15 εργασιμες απο τη στιγμη που θα στειλεις τα δικαιολογητικα..
σχετικα με σχολιο παραπανω η Cyta αφου περασει χρονος δεν εχει καμια απαιτηση απο εσενα περα του λογ...φευγεις οποτε θες χωρις ποινη

----------


## 3ftw

> δηλωνεις ημνια διακοπης και ενεργοποιησης..ειναι περιπου 15 εργασιμες απο τη στιγμη που θα στειλεις τα δικαιολογητικα..
> σχετικα με σχολιο παραπανω η Cyta αφου περασει χρονος δεν εχει καμια απαιτηση απο εσενα περα του λογ...φευγεις οποτε θες χωρις ποινη


μαλιστα..
λογικα με την μεταφορα αποδεχεσαι και νεο συμβολαιο ετσι?γινεται να το κανω τωρα (εως 31/12/12) και να μπω στην νεα προσφορα της cyta..?

----------


## a.libe

λογικα τρεχει το ηδη υπαρχον συμβολαιο....παρε το 13877 για διευκρινησεις αν θες

----------


## antreas9

> σχετικα με σχολιο παραπανω η Cyta αφου περασει χρονος δεν εχει καμια απαιτηση απο εσενα περα του λογ...φευγεις οποτε θες χωρις ποινη


εάν αυτό πάει για τη δική μου περίπτωση, τότε, σκεφτόμενος πιο λογικά, ειναι σαν το case, με τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
σου δίνουν μια Χ προσφορά, για 1 χρόνο.
μετ΄ατον χρόνο, για να σε κρατήσουν, σου δίνουν μια εξτρα έκπτωση, αλλά αν θέλεις να φύγεις δεν υπάρχει penalty.
η cyta επιμένει ότι υπάρχει, και ετσι περιμένω να με ξνα-ενημερώσουν.

----------


## a.libe

αν εχεις παρει επιπλεον εκπτωση κατα τη διαρκεια του χρονου τοτε πρεπει να υπαρχει πεναλτι....εγω δεκεμβριο μπηκα στο δευτερο ετος χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα στο συμβολαιο και μου εχουν μια εκπτωση απο 29,5 σε 28,5 στα απεριοριστα και 85 κινητα και 4mbs internet ως προγραμμα αφοσιωσης πελατων...οποτε θελω φευγω χωρις ποινη ή δεσμευση

----------


## antreas9

> αν εχεις παρει επιπλεον εκπτωση κατα τη διαρκεια του χρονου τοτε πρεπει να υπαρχει πεναλτι....εγω δεκεμβριο μπηκα στο δευτερο ετος χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα στο συμβολαιο και μου εχουν μια εκπτωση απο 29,5 σε 28,5 στα απεριοριστα και 85 κινητα και 4mbs internet ως προγραμμα αφοσιωσης πελατων...οποτε θελω φευγω χωρις ποινη ή δεσμευση


Μόλις μίλησα με ένα ευγενικό εκπρόσωπο της cyta, από το τμήμα παραπόνων, ο οποίος αφού άκουσαν όλες τις κλήσεις μου με την εταιρεία, διαπίστωσαν ότι ουδέποτε ενημερωθηκα για τέλος απενεργοποίησης σε περίπτωση που διακόψω και πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία.
οπότε, έκανε "αίτημα" προς την εταιρεία, να ΜΗΝ πληρώσω το ΄τελος, και περιμένω την απάντησή τους.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Τον τελευταίο μήνα βλέπω πως το δίκτυο ζορίζεται από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου και το επιβεβαιώνει αυτό και το Samknows whitebox, το αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος αυτό ?


Συγνώμη κιόλας Νίκο αλλά από τις 3 και μετά... σέρνεται  :Thumb down: 

5 και μισή η ώρα, πληρώνουμε VDSL και έχουμε μια απλή ADSL...

----------


## nnn

3 με 4 κατέβασα καμιά 20αριά GB full speed, δεν είχα πρόβλημα...

----------


## Georgevtr

> 3 με 4 κατέβασα καμιά 20αριά GB full speed, δεν είχα πρόβλημα...


Ok το αφήνω... να συνεχίσει..

----------


## nnn



----------


## Georgevtr

ίσως φυσάει άλλος αέρας στην αθήνα  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

Όπως σου έχω πει, είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν υπάρχει client limit στον server ?

----------


## Georgevtr

ΟΟ ναι. Τσεκαρισμένο και από γείτονα με ΟΤΕ VDSL 50αρα. Επίσης δεν είναι ο μόνος σέρβερ... Και να μη μιλήσω για εξωτερικό και πινγκς. Ουφ αγχωθηκα πάλι.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εγώ έχω ADSL και Σάββατο απόγευμα-νύκτα, τι ώρα κοιμούνται οι μαθητές τα Σάββατα :Wink: , Κυριακή πρωί σέρνεται.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Εγώ έχω ADSL και Σάββατο απόγευμα-νύκτα, τι ώρα κοιμούνται οι μαθητές τα Σάββατα, Κυριακή πρωί σέρνεται.


Και γιατί τους ανέχεσαι και δεν τους στέλνεις.... εκεί που πρέπει;

----------


## Manolis_karas

Ποιούς;

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ποιούς;


Την εταιρία φυσικά   :Thinking: 

Εσύ τι νόμιζες τους μαθητές;;; αχαχχαα πες το μου αυτό να λιώσω

----------


## Manolis_karas

Νόμιζα ότι έλεγες για τους δικούς μου που δεν έχω.
Α) Η σχέση τιμής προς απόδοση είναι πολύ καλή και Β) Συζητώντας πάνω κάτω όλη η κωμόπολη έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Hetfield

Κι εγω σερνομαι το τελευταιο 3ημερο. Ελεος, δεν αντεχεται πια αυτη η κατασταση!

----------


## nnn

Το τυπικό εδώ και 10 ημέρες πρόβλημα τις απογευματινές/βραδυνές ώρες


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 d download - Δευτέρα 10-12-2012 and time 22:26:45

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.5 - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 0.4742 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,38 seconds - Line Capacity 1,90 MB/s, 15 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.50 Mb/s - Fast Path*

*Line sync :  Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29398 Kbps*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending





καμιά αναβαθμισούλα θα κάνουμε ?

- - - Updated - - -

Και μόλις ξεμπουκώσαμε


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 d download - Τρίτη 11-12-2012 and time 00:05:46

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.5 - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 25.2868 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,13 seconds - Line Capacity 3,50 MB/s, 28 Mbps - Upload speed:  1.52 Mb/s - Fast Path*

*Line sync :  Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29398 Kbps*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## nnn

*tragic*


Client Info - VDSL Line Test download - Κυριακή 16-12-2012 and time 19:40:18

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.5 - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 28.6396 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,25 seconds - Line Capacity 2,00 MB/s, 16 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.69 Mb/s - Interleaved*

*Line sync :  Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29398 Kbps*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## Kelfecil

Γεια σας! Είμαι νέος στο forum και μπήκα για να γράψω τα παράπονα μου για τη Cyta, για να ξέρουν και άλλοι να γλυτώσουν...

Λοιπόν...έχουμε ενισχυμένο πακέτο 2play στο σπίτι μου,και μένω στη Ν.Ραιδεστό (λίγο πιο έξω από τη Θέρμη). Έχουμε 24mbps σύνδεση,αλλά για έναν περίεργο λόγο, εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, δεν φτάνει πάνω από 4mbps download η σύνδεση.

Μετά από 2 τηλέφωνα τεχνικής υποστήριξης, μου είπανε πως είναι όλα εκεί (όσον αφορά τις συνδέσεις στο σπίτι με modem και τέτοια, κάναμε και διάφορα test..) είπα να κάνω αναβάθμιση, μιας και μου είπανε πως φαίνεται πως έχω τα 4mbps....

Πήρα να κάνω αναβάθμιση μη γνωρίζοντας ότι έχουμε τα 24, και μου είπανε ότι έχω τα 24. Τα πήρα κανονικά, και όμορφα και ωραία πήρα και τους τα έχωσα λίγο για το πόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι, μιας και θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να κάνουν ενημέρωση πως η σύνδεση αυτή ΔΕΝ γίνεται στην περιοχή μου. Φτάνει μέχρι τα 7, και μας έχουνε στα 4, ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχει κάποια καταχώρηση από τους τεχνικούς όσον αφορά το γιατί δεν μας βάλανε παραπάνω (έστω 7 δηλαδή) μιας και έχουμε την 24αρα τη σύνδεση. Μου είπε ο τεχνικός πως το έστειλε στους αρμόδιους το θέμα και θα μας ενημερώσουν όταν γίνει ότι γίνει για να μας πούνε τι θα γίνει....

Φυσικά και θα τη παρατήσουμε την εταιρεία μιας και είναι απαράδεκτοι, και θα πάμε σε κάτι άλλο. Η περιοχή μου μπορεί να μη υποστηρίζεται και από άλλες εταιρείες αλλά νομίζω τα βρήκαμε αρκετά τα λεφτά μας από τη Cyta για να συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε σε αυτή.

Μία λέξη λοιπόν....Α-ΠΑ-ΡΑ-ΔΕ-ΚΤΟΙ.

----------


## proktor

> Γεια σας! Είμαι νέος στο forum και μπήκα για να γράψω τα παράπονα μου για τη Cyta, για να ξέρουν και άλλοι να γλυτώσουν...
> 
> Λοιπόν...έχουμε ενισχυμένο πακέτο 2play στο σπίτι μου,και μένω στη Ν.Ραιδεστό (λίγο πιο έξω από τη Θέρμη). Έχουμε 24mbps σύνδεση,αλλά για έναν περίεργο λόγο, εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, δεν φτάνει πάνω από 4mbps download η σύνδεση.
> 
> Μετά από 2 τηλέφωνα τεχνικής υποστήριξης, μου είπανε πως είναι όλα εκεί (όσον αφορά τις συνδέσεις στο σπίτι με modem και τέτοια, κάναμε και διάφορα test..) είπα να κάνω αναβάθμιση, μιας και μου είπανε πως φαίνεται πως έχω τα 4mbps....
> 
> Πήρα να κάνω αναβάθμιση μη γνωρίζοντας ότι έχουμε τα 24, και μου είπανε ότι έχω τα 24. Τα πήρα κανονικά, και όμορφα και ωραία πήρα και τους τα έχωσα λίγο για το πόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι, μιας και θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να κάνουν ενημέρωση πως η σύνδεση αυτή ΔΕΝ γίνεται στην περιοχή μου. Φτάνει μέχρι τα 7, και μας έχουνε στα 4, ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχει κάποια καταχώρηση από τους τεχνικούς όσον αφορά το γιατί δεν μας βάλανε παραπάνω (έστω 7 δηλαδή) μιας και έχουμε την 24αρα τη σύνδεση. Μου είπε ο τεχνικός πως το έστειλε στους αρμόδιους το θέμα και θα μας ενημερώσουν όταν γίνει ότι γίνει για να μας πούνε τι θα γίνει....
> 
> Φυσικά και θα τη παρατήσουμε την εταιρεία μιας και είναι απαράδεκτοι, και θα πάμε σε κάτι άλλο. Η περιοχή μου μπορεί να μη υποστηρίζεται και από άλλες εταιρείες αλλά νομίζω τα βρήκαμε αρκετά τα λεφτά μας από τη Cyta για να συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε σε αυτή.
> ...


To 24 είναι έως 24,γίνεται σε όλες τις περιοχές από όλες τις εταιρίες και πιάνεις...έως 24.

----------


## a.libe

σε εσενα ειναι απαραδεκτη σε εμενα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ...οι χαρακτηρισμοι ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικοι και εξαρτωνται απο ποικιλους παραγοντες..μη γενικευουμε λοιπον

----------


## Squall

> Γεια σας! Είμαι νέος στο forum και μπήκα για να γράψω τα παράπονα μου για τη Cyta, για να ξέρουν και άλλοι να γλυτώσουν...


Πες τους να σε κατεβασουν πακετο (πχ στα 8Mbps) για να πεσει και η τιμη του παγιου. Απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει προβλημα περιοχης (προφανως μακρια απο τις κεντρικες υποδομες) τοτε οτι εταιρια και να βαλεις θα εχεις τα ιδια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Sovjohn

@nnn Το γελοίο είναι ότι έχω παρατηρήσει Σαββατοκύριακο μέγιστη ταχύτητα download...400 KB/s σε 20ρα σύνδεση, και η τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν μπορεί να ΔΕΙ ΚΑΝ αν έχουν γεμάτα κυκλώματα. Όχι να κάνει κάτι. Να δει.

Ε, πήρα τηλέφωνο μια φορά και δεν ξαναπήρα...

Τραγικοί - αρνούνται την ύπαρξη προβλήματος "μέχρι τη Δευτέρα, που λειτουργεί το τμήμα Δικτύου".

----------


## nnn

> @nnn Το γελοίο είναι ότι έχω παρατηρήσει Σαββατοκύριακο μέγιστη ταχύτητα download...400 KB/s σε 20ρα σύνδεση, και η τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν μπορεί να ΔΕΙ ΚΑΝ αν έχουν γεμάτα κυκλώματα. Όχι να κάνει κάτι. Να δει.
> 
> Ε, πήρα τηλέφωνο μια φορά και δεν ξαναπήρα...
> 
> Τραγικοί - αρνούνται την ύπαρξη προβλήματος "μέχρι τη Δευτέρα, που λειτουργεί το τμήμα Δικτύου".


χαχα πλάκα έχουν.

----------


## 2048dsl

ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγω σήμερα αλλά δήλωσα χαμηλό συχρονισμό και δεν έχω και τηλέφωνο

----------


## Hetfield

Οκ pings μερικες φορες τραγικα, μηνυματα στο skype που δεν παραδιδονται ποτε... Με βλεπω προς hol μερια σε λιγες μερες!

----------


## 3ftw

απο χθες ολο με πεταει απο το online game (nba 2k13 ps3)...δεν ξερω γιατι...δεν με αποσυνδεει ομως...θεσσαλονικη

----------


## Sovjohn

Και το saga της εξυπηρέτησης (?) Cyta συνεχίζεται:

Χτες τους κάλεσα και ρώτησα ποια είναι η διαδικασία, και εάν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι / να έχω κάτι υπ'όψη μου, για να κάνω φορητότητα προς άλλο δίκτυο μονάχα τον 2ο αριθμό στη σύνδεση μου (έχω 2 γραμμές), αφήνοντας ανέπαφο τον πρώτο (και την σύνδεση γενικά).

Μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να προχωρήσω κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα. Αυτά.

Τελικά σήμερα ο άλλος πάροχος (ο οποίος ως πάροχος VOIP  τηλεφωνίας χρεώνει τις φορητότητες) με ενημέρωσε ότι απορρίφθηκε η φορητότητα. Όταν κάλεσα τη Cyta ένας κάπως ευέξαπτος νεαρός μου είπε με ύφος 1000 καρδιναλίων ότι η αίτηση απορρίφθηκε λόγω τρέχουσας οφειλής. Είναι αλήθεια ότι χρωστάω ένα λογαριασμό στη Cyta τον οποίο και έχω διακανονίσει για 30/12, αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε τον κόπο να μου πει ότι αυτό δεν επηρεάζει μονάχα αίτηση φορητότητας για τον πρώτο αριθμό (κάτι που θα ήταν λογικό, θα σήμαινε ότι θέλω να φύγω από τη Cyta) αλλά και για τον δεύτερο.

Ο ευέξαπτος νεαρός "δικαιολογούσε" μάλιστα την συνάδελφο του που δεν μου είπε τίποτα, αν και παραδέχτηκε ότι η απόρριψη λόγω οφειλών (ασχέτως υπηρεσίας και πλήθους αριθμών) είναι ο #1 λόγος απόρριψης. Αντιλαμβάνομαι την απόρριψη, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι καθόλου το να μην μου πει κανείς τίποτα, γιατί στο μυαλό μου δεν είναι λογικό ο 2ος αριθμός που αντιστοιχεί σε μια υπηρεσία add-on (2η γραμμή) να αντιμετωπίζεται με την ίδια μοίρα όπως ο κεφαλικός / κύριος.

Θα κινήσω τις διαδικασίες ώστε να εξοφληθεί, και θα πάρω και τους 2 αριθμούς μου και θα τους πάω σε άλλες πολιτείες...χώρια που θα μου βγει και φθηνότερα δηλαδή. This means war.

----------


## Georgevtr

> σε εσενα ειναι απαραδεκτη σε εμενα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ...οι χαρακτηρισμοι ειναι εντελως υποκειμενικοι και εξαρτωνται απο ποικιλους παραγοντες..μη γενικευουμε λοιπον


Όπως και η δική σου άποψη είναι εντελώς υποκειμενική. Μήπως τελικά λαμβάνουμε ότι μας αξίζει;

Βλέπω έχεις 4αρα σύνδεση και είσαι ικανοποιημένος. Εμείς που ζητήσαμε-πληρώσαμε VDSL2 και λαμβάνουμε ADSL 2Oαρα με ΜΗΔΑΜΙΝΗ τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση και πολλά προβλήματα επικοινωνίας, δεν πρέπει να προφυλάξουμε τον κόσμο από την χειρότερη εταιρία παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## haniabal

> Βλέπω έχεις 4αρα σύνδεση και είσαι ικανοποιημένος. Εμείς που ζητήσαμε-πληρώσαμε VDSL2 και λαμβάνουμε ADSL 2Oαρα με ΜΗΔΑΜΙΝΗ τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση και πολλά προβλήματα επικοινωνίας, δεν πρέπει να προφυλάξουμε τον κόσμο από την χειρότερη εταιρία παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή;


Γενικά είναι καλό να μεταδίδουμε εμπειρίες για να ξέρει ο κόσμος. Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω με τα παράπονα τελευταία είναι ότι η cyta αρχίζει και πιτάρει.

----------


## knbsep

Ρε παιδιά, πότε επιτέλους θα καταλάβετε πως αν θέλετε σοβαρο vdsl, θα πρέπει να περιμένετε μία τριετία στο νερό?

----------


## zeibemre

Εγώ, πάντως έχω να πω ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στη Cyta και για το χρόνο ενεργοποίησης και για την ταχύτητα 15102/1020 σε σύγκριση έχω την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα στη γειτονιά αλλά και για την τηλεφωνία καμιά διαφορά από μια pstn γραμμή σε ποιότητα ήχου.
Χρονιά πολλά σε ολους από την ωραία μας ΞΑΝΘΗ

----------


## 3ftw

πηγα εκανα την αιτηση μεταφορας σημερα...επρεπε να παω νωριτερα γιατι δεν επηρεαζετε απο τοσο νωρις η γραμμη σπιτι μου...μου ειπε 20 μερες..οσο δηλαδη κνει και η νεα ενεργοποιηση..ελπιζω να ειναι τυπικοι οπως οταν αλλαξα παροχο..
την ρωτησα επισης αν μπορω να μπω στην νεα προσφορα..μου ειπε επειδη στα κοντα ληγει ο χρονος θα σου γινει μια εκπτωση,γνωριζει κανενας ποσο θα ειναι..?
τωρα πληρωνω 28Ε΅για 8 ταχυτητα και απεριοριστα σταθερα..

ευχαριστω

----------


## InsertCoin

> πηγα εκανα την αιτηση μεταφορας σημερα...επρεπε να παω νωριτερα γιατι δεν επηρεαζετε απο τοσο νωρις η γραμμη σπιτι μου...μου ειπε 20 μερες..οσο δηλαδη κνει και η νεα ενεργοποιηση..ελπιζω να ειναι τυπικοι οπως οταν αλλαξα παροχο..
> την ρωτησα επισης αν μπορω να μπω στην νεα προσφορα..μου ειπε επειδη στα κοντα ληγει ο χρονος θα σου γινει μια εκπτωση,γνωριζει κανενας ποσο θα ειναι..?
> τωρα πληρωνω 28Ε΅για 8 ταχυτητα και απεριοριστα σταθερα..
> 
> ευχαριστω


Με το που κλεισεις χρονο, απ τον επομενο μηνα, θα εχεις μονιμη εκπτωση 2€, εαν βεβαια κρατησεις τα απεριοριστα σταθερα.
Εαν παρεις μικροτερο χρονο ομιλιας, σου δινουν σαν δωρο, απεριοριστες κλησεις για cyta Ελλαδος.

----------


## 3ftw

> Με το που κλεισεις χρονο, απ τον επομενο μηνα, θα εχεις μονιμη εκπτωση 2€, εαν βεβαια κρατησεις τα απεριοριστα σταθερα.
> Εαν παρεις μικροτερο χρονο ομιλιας, σου δινουν σαν δωρο, απεριοριστες κλησεις για cyta Ελλαδος.


εαν θ μπορουσε να γινει η ιδια τιμη με την 8αρα να παρω 24ρα θα μου αρεσε πολυ...

----------


## darkmoon

Είναι ιδέα μου ή έχει αρχίσει τα απογεύματα να σέρνεται η cyta?Μιλάω για τις ώρες 5-7.

----------


## Picard

Εγω ειμαι απο τον Απριλιο στην εταιρια και μεχρι στιγμης πανε ολα σφαιρα απο τοτε,youtube,bitcomet,streaming κτλπ αναλογα την κινηση που υπαρχει τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη το snr δε παραμενει σταθερο,ειναι μεταξυ 7 και 8,το μονο προβλημα που ειχα ηταν με το voip το οποιο αποκατασταθηκε με την αντικασταση του thomson με το pirelli,πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ τυχερος μετα απ'ολα αυτα διοτι ξεπερασε τις πιο αισιοδοξες προβλεψεις μου,ελπιζω και το 2013 να μας παει το ιδιο καλα,θυμαμαι καποτε με forthnet και πως ειμαι τωρα με τη cyta,τεραστια η διαφορα,χτυπα ξυλο ντουκ ντουκ να μην τη ματιαξω...

----------


## a.libe

εγω ειμαι cyta τοσο στο σπιτι οσο και στο γραφειο κατι παραπανω απο 1 χρονο και ως τωρα ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος....μια πανελλαδικη βλαβη στο τηλ που κρατησε απο το απογευμα ως τα ξημερωματα της επομενης μερας και μια 2ωρη τεχνικη βλαβη στο τηλ-ιντερνετ ηταν οι μεχρι τωρα ελαχιστες κακες της στιγμες 12 μηνες...κατα τα αλλα και αμεση εξυπηρετηση μα και τα πιο φθηνα μα και τα πιο ευελικτα οικονομικα προγραμματα σε σχεση με αλλους παροχους

----------


## darkmoon

Εγώ βλέπω ότι έχει 'στομώσει' το Internet πλέον και σκέφτομαι σαν πιο ανώδυνη λύση να κάνω αίτηση στην cyta για vdsl (μιας και είμαι μέσα στο χιλιόμετρο- οριακά - από το dslam).

----------


## Sovjohn

Μετά από τα τραγελαφικά συμβάντα με την εξυπηρέτηση (η οποία ειλικρινά είναι για φτιαγμένη για να...σου ανεβάζει την πίεση), και σε συνδυασμό με την μέτρια προς κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών (διακρίνω συχνά-πυκνά πλέον ότι το internet "μπουκώνει", και δεν οφείλεται στην περιοχή αλλά είναι ευρύτερο πρόβλημα), έχω ήδη κανονίσει να φύγω, με μεγάλη μου χαρά κιόλας.

Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι ότι δεν αναγνωρίζουν πως έχουν την ακριβότερη υλοποίηση σε VDSL, ακόμα και τώρα που υπάρχουν ανταγωνιστικές προτάσεις, και προσπαθούσαν να μου πουλήσουν φούμαρα του τύπου "οι άλλοι πάροχοι λένε ψέματα και δεν δίνουν VDSL" όταν ζήτησα κάποια καλύτερη τιμή για να βάλω.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι το ότι κινούνται, ας πούμε, "προσεκτικά" όσον αφορά την τιμολογιακή πολιτική, και προφανώς δεν θέλουν να "βάλουν μέσα" περισσότερο την μητρική Cyta Κύπρου, αλλά ως εδώ και μη παρέκει.

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω και κάποιους όρους από το συμβόλαιό μου για να εκθέσω την δική τους υπαιτιότητα για τη διακοπή, και θα τελειώσει εκεί η σχέση μας...

----------


## darkmoon

Εμένα αυτό που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι το ότι ενώ έρχεται στην περιοχή μου η cyta με vdsl , ο οτε δεν έρχεται με vdsl.(τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει ο wizard)

----------


## antreas9

εφυγα απο τη cyta, αλλά με καλή εικόνα. μου την επιβεβαιωσαν και στην τελευταια επικοινωνία μας.
οπότε, το τελευταίο μου ποστ για τη cyta, έχει καλές εντυπώσεις/διαθέσεις. Wh o knows? εις το επανιδειν!!!

(αν και ομολογώ, κάτι που δεν περίμενα ποτέ να πω. είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ικανοποιημένος από φορθνετ, ως ποιότητα ήχου κ ιντερνετ ως τώρα)!!!

----------


## darkmoon

Είναι σίγουρο πλέον ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, καθώς παρατηρούνται τεράστιες βυθίσεις κατα τη διάρκεια του σερφαρίσματος και των downloads.

----------


## evdometap

> Είναι σίγουρο πλέον ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, καθώς παρατηρούνται τεράστιες βυθίσεις κατα τη διάρκεια του σερφαρίσματος και των downloads.


 Still no problem here,ελπίζω να μην το ματιάσω!

----------


## darkmoon

Είναι φανερό πλέον ότι στις ώρες αιχμής όπως είναι τώρα που είναι Σάββατο βράδυ, υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## nnn

> Είναι φανερό πλέον ότι στις ώρες αιχμής όπως είναι τώρα που είναι Σάββατο βράδυ, υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


Πράγματι


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 e download - Σάββατο 05-01-2013 and time 21:01:41

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.3 - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 30.426 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,86 seconds - Line Capacity 2,80 MB/s, 22 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.67 Mb/s - Interleaved*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Με συγχρονισμό στα 30.5

----------


## darkmoon

Εγώ ξέρω τι φτάνει σε εμένα.Μετά από 1 χρόνο άψογης ταχύτητας, ξαφνικά εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες σέρνομαι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά από τα τραγελαφικά συμβάντα με την εξυπηρέτηση (η οποία ειλικρινά είναι για φτιαγμένη για να...σου ανεβάζει την πίεση), και σε συνδυασμό με την μέτρια προς κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών (διακρίνω συχνά-πυκνά πλέον ότι το internet "μπουκώνει", και δεν οφείλεται στην περιοχή αλλά είναι ευρύτερο πρόβλημα), έχω ήδη κανονίσει να φύγω, με μεγάλη μου χαρά κιόλας.
> 
> Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι ότι δεν αναγνωρίζουν πως έχουν την ακριβότερη υλοποίηση σε VDSL, ακόμα και τώρα που υπάρχουν ανταγωνιστικές προτάσεις, και προσπαθούσαν να μου πουλήσουν φούμαρα του τύπου "οι άλλοι πάροχοι λένε ψέματα και δεν δίνουν VDSL" όταν ζήτησα κάποια καλύτερη τιμή για να βάλω.
> 
> Αντιλαμβάνομαι το ότι κινούνται, ας πούμε, "προσεκτικά" όσον αφορά την τιμολογιακή πολιτική, και προφανώς δεν θέλουν να "βάλουν μέσα" περισσότερο την μητρική Cyta Κύπρου, αλλά ως εδώ και μη παρέκει.
> 
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω και κάποιους όρους από το συμβόλαιό μου για να εκθέσω την δική τους υπαιτιότητα για τη διακοπή, και θα τελειώσει εκεί η σχέση μας...


Εκανα και εγώ αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο για Internet.Καλή ήταν η cyta για ένα χρόνο, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται είναι η πολλοστή εταιρία που δε μπορεί να κάνει στοιχειώδη προγραμματισμό για το παρεχόμενο bandwidth προς τους χρήστες και από εδώ και πέρα θα σύρεται από τις εξελίξεις όπως έχουμε δει τόσα χρόνια να συμβαίνει με όλους σχεδόν τους παρόχους.

----------


## Ionlab

Το διαθέσιμο bandwidth για την τηλεφωνία το δεσμέυουν από το ονομαστικό της γραμμής ίντερνετ ή είναι επιπλεόν. Δηλαδή σε γραμμή η οποία μπορεί να συγχρονίσει πχ. 20/1024 αν έχεις επιλέξει πρόγραμμα 4/512, θα πρέπει να τα έχεις διαθέσιμα στο σύνολό τους ή από αυτά δεσμέυουν για την τηλεφωνία;

Για το πρόβλημα στις ταχύτητες υπάρχει περίπτωση να οφείλεται σε κορεσμό του κυκλώματος της Κύπρου με το εξωτερικό; Γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι όλη η κίνηση δρομολογείται μέσω Κύπρου.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν δρομολογείται μέσω Κύπρου. Αλλά από όπου την δρομολογούν (Seabone, Global Crossing) είναι προφανές ότι πιτάρουν.

----------


## haniabal

> Εκανα και εγώ αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο για Internet.Καλή ήταν η cyta για ένα χρόνο, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται είναι η πολλοστή εταιρία που δε μπορεί να κάνει στοιχειώδη προγραμματισμό για το παρεχόμενο bandwidth προς τους χρήστες και από εδώ και πέρα θα σύρεται από τις εξελίξεις όπως έχουμε δει τόσα χρόνια να συμβαίνει με όλους σχεδόν τους παρόχους.


Καλή ξεκαλή καλά έκανες. Δεν γίνεται να μην μπορείς να σερφάφεις κανονικά έστω και Σάββατο.

----------


## darkmoon

> Καλή ξεκαλή καλά έκανες. Δεν γίνεται να μην μπορείς να σερφάφεις κανονικά έστω και Σάββατο.


Στο youtube για παράδειγμα δε μπορείς να δεις σωστά ούτε 360p video.Τόσο χάλια.

----------


## 3ftw

μια ερωτηση..
εκανα αιτηση μετφορας γιατι αλλαζω σπιτι.στην αιτηση εγραψα οτι δεν εχει εκει που θα παω δεν  ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφωνο (γιατι αυτοι που ξενοικιασανε το διεκοψαν γιατι εφυγαν) δεν εινια ενεργη η γραμμη για αυτον τον λογο και πηρα τηλ ν ρωτησω την πορεια της αιτησης και μου ειπαν περιμενουν τον οτε να φτιαξει τον βρογχο..
οταν εννοει ν φτιαξει θα πρεπει ο οτε να θεσει σε λειτουργια τον βρογχο και μετα να τον δωσει στην συτα?ο βρογχος λογικα υπαρχει αλλα θα εινια "αποσυνδεμενος" ετσι?

----------


## darkmoon

Τελικά διορθώθηκε η κατάσταση , οπότε γλύτωσα την αλλαγή provider.

----------


## Darth Revan

> Τελικά διορθώθηκε η κατάσταση , οπότε γλύτωσα την αλλαγή provider.


Υπήρχε βλάβη σε εσένα τελικά?Τι σου είπανε?

----------


## 3lbereth

Η έκπτωση αφοσίωσης πελατών είναι 1 ή 2 €?

----------


## evdometap

> Τελικά διορθώθηκε η κατάσταση , οπότε γλύτωσα την αλλαγή provider.


Λες να έγινε καμια αναβάθμιση?

----------


## darkmoon

Ισως και να έγινε αναβάθμιση , ποιος μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά.Πάντως είμαι οκ πάλι.

----------


## alex24

Εγω σημερα ηρθα απο την forthnet στην cyta και η πρωτη μερα ειναι απλα τραγικη.Απο 9200/1020 σταθερα για εβδομαδες με snr 6 και line attenuation 40 στην forthnet με ρουτερ το dgn2200.Ηρθα στην cyta με αρχικα 6900/1020 το att πηγε στο 42 και ανεβηκε το snr στο 8 και χωρις εισερχομενες κλησεις μεχρι τωρα.Μετα δηλωνω βλαβη χαμηλου συγχρονισμου και με τις συνηθισμενες δικαιολογιες του στυλ τοσο παει η γραμμη σας μου ειπε οτι με κλειδωσαν τοσο για να μην εχω αποσυχγρονισμους πηρα την ευθηνη να ζητησω αλλαγη προφιλ επειτα μου ειπε οτι θα το δηλωσει βλαβη και επειτα απο απανωτα ρεσταρτ που εκαναν πηγα στα 6138/510 και τωρα ειμαι στα 5589/510 αντι να παει παραπανω παει παρακατω και με snr 6 δεν ξερω τι να πω μαλλον αν δεν φτιαχτει το θεμα θα κανω υπαναχωρηση οσο και αν δεν θελω να ξαναγυρισω στην forthnet και οσο ευχαριστημενος και αν εχω μεινει με την ποιοτητα τηλεφωνιας της cyta.

----------


## proktor

Μάλλον θέμα ρυθμίσεων θα είναι παρά γραμμής,περίμενε μερικές μέρες να δείς πώς θα πάει.

----------


## Hetfield

Σιγα μην εγινε αναβαθμιση. Τα ιδια χαλια εγω, συρσιμο. Η 56αρα πιο γρηγορα ανοιγε τις σελιδες.

----------


## alex24

Στην συνεχεια της ιστοριας μου εστειλαν τεχνικο στο σπιτι και για κακη μου τυχη και ξαφνικα με την αλλαγη εταιριας η γραμμη μου παει μεχρι 6900 ζητηαει αλλαγη προφιλ με 6db snr απο 8 και υποτιθετε οτι θα ειχα αυξηση τουλαχιστον 1mbps αλλα δυστυχως και παλι για κακη μου τυχη η γραμμη μου πηγε στα 7156/1020 που το θεωρω απαραδεκτο.Η τηλεφωνια σκιζει αλλα δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω οτι δεν εχω τουλαχιστον 8mbps που τα ειχα ανετα στον ΟΤΕ παλιοτερα με 9db snr.Ξανα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μου ειπαν θα το δωσουνε στο τμημα δυκτιου.Θα περιμενω μεχρι την Τριτη και επειτα με βαρια καρδια θα γυρισω στην forthnet χρησιμοποιοντας την υπαναχωρηση των 14 ημερων που εχω.Θα ηθελα να ξερω πια ειναι η διαδικασια για την υπαναχωρση αν ξερει καποιος.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Greenleaf

Έχει κανείς κάποιο θέμα αυτήν την ώρα; Σέρνομαι εγώ σε Streaming και Pings...

----------


## gp1

Τα ζώα μας αργά

Microsoft Windows 8 Pro - 2 Threads(8 CPUs)
DNS Server: 78.87.0.152 resolve in 170.633 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2 100 Mbps
Time to fetch webpage 9,88 seconds - Line Capacity 0,40 MB/s, 3 Mbps, Upload speed: 458.00 kb/s, Interleaved

edit: Μετά από 20 λεπτά:

DNS Server: 78.87.0.152 resolve in 167.9904 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2 100 Mbps
Time to fetch webpage 7,92 seconds - Line Capacity 0,10 MB/s, 1 Mbps, Upload speed: 505.00 kb/s, Interleaved
  :Thumb down:

----------


## TheAccountant

> Τα ζώα μας αργά


δεν κουνιέται τιποτα στο ιντερνετε λεμε.... Αρχιζω να εκνευρίζομαι!  :Thumb down:

----------


## nikoskouf

@gp1 ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΟΥΝ 

Υ.Γ. ΤΡΙΧΕΣ .....

----------


## nnn

Πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ χοντρό πρόβλημα


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 e download - Παρασκευή 11-01-2013 and time 21:52:02

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.4 - Network   46.198.0.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 33.479 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 7,01 seconds - Line Capacity 0,50 MB/s, 4 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.46 Mb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## nikoskouf

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ;

----------


## Hetfield

Απαραδεκτα πραγματα, δεν κουνιεται τιποτα! Αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση και το ΣΚ, απο Δευτερα Hol.



> Πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ χοντρό πρόβλημα
> 
> 
> Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 e download - Παρασκευή 11-01-2013 and time 21:52:02
> 
> *ISP Cyta Hellas                 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 46.103.127.4 - Network   46.198.0.0/17* 
> 
> *Network Advertised via * 
> 
> ...


Πως το ερμηνευουμε αυτο;  :Cool:

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ απαλλάγηκα φίλτατοι.

Δεν λέω ότι η υποστήριξη στο νέο πάροχο μου (forthnet) είναι διαγαλαξιακής ποιότητας, αλλά τουλάχιστον σήμερα απογευματινές ώρες (και βράδυ) βρήκα 2 γνώστες στην ΤΥ που με βοήθησαν:

α) Να αλλάξω router σε χρόνο DT, γιατί το πρώτο που μου έδωσαν ήταν ελαττωματικό και

β) Να δρομολογήσουν το θέμα της χαμηλής ταχύτητας VDSL που έχω εκεί, λέγοντας μου κιόλας ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός χωρίς χρέωση ακόμα και αν φταίει η καλωδίωση μου για την ταχύτητα, για μετρήσεις.

Είναι μια ευχάριστη βελτίωση. (Λεπτομέρειες εδώ και εδώ)

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Απαραδεκτα πραγματα, δεν κουνιεται τιποτα! Αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση και το ΣΚ, απο Δευτερα Hol.
> 
> Πως το ερμηνευουμε αυτο;


*Time to fetch webpage 7,01 seconds - Line Capacity 0,50 MB/s, 4 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.46 Mb/s - Fast Path*

Η κατάσταση τώρα έχει φτιάξει!

----------


## nnn

> *Time to fetch webpage 7,01 seconds - Line Capacity 0,50 MB/s, 4 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.46 Mb/s - Fast Path*
> 
> Η κατάσταση τώρα έχει φτιάξει!


Ακριβώς, με συγχρονισμό 30, throughput 4.

----------


## nikoskouf

Μπορεί κάποιος να δει πόσο ping έχει στην παρακάτω σελίδα : www.twitch.tv  , χθες είχαμε πρόβλημα όλοι τις ίδιες ώρες απλά εμένα μου το εμφάνισε και σήμερα , πήρα τηλέφωνο τους τεχνικούς και μου είπαν θα το εξετάσουν .

----------


## nnn

no ping reply
στο τελευταίο hop 74 ms

----------


## Darth Revan

Μόλις σήμερα συνδέθηκα και εγώ με cyta vdsl 30/3..Μόνο που με το ζόρι συγχρονίζει στα 4mbps και ουτε καν...Το δηλωσανε βλάβη στον Οτε και μου είπαν να περιμένω 3 εργάσιμες....Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά... :Thumb down: Επίσης να προσθέσω πώς με ρίξανε σε adsl 4mbps αλλα και πάλι δεν δουλεύει ουτε το internet ούτε η τηλεφωνία .... :Evil:

----------


## Hyperion

> Μόλις σήμερα συνδέθηκα και εγώ με cyta vdsl 30/3..Μόνο που με το ζόρι συγχρονίζει στα 4mbps και ουτε καν...Το δηλωσανε βλάβη στον Οτε και μου είπαν να περιμένω 3 εργάσιμες....Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά...Επίσης να προσθέσω πώς με ρίξανε σε adsl 4mbps αλλα και πάλι δεν δουλεύει ουτε το internet ούτε η τηλεφωνία ....


Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ. Οι 3 εργάσιμες έγιναν 7 και ακόμα είναι "σε επεξεργασία" η βλάβη μου. 
Πριν απο τη cyta που ήσουν και σε ποιά ταχύτητα συντόνιζες;

----------


## Darth Revan

> Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ. Οι 3 εργάσιμες έγιναν 7 και ακόμα είναι "σε επεξεργασία" η βλάβη μου. 
> Πριν απο τη cyta που ήσουν και σε ποιά ταχύτητα συντόνιζες;


Πρίν ήμουνα σε ΟΤΕ κ έπαιζα 16-17Mbps...

----------


## Hyperion

Και εγώ με HOL συντόνιζα στο 6200 αλλά είχα το 6άρη πακέτο και θεωρούσα πως ήταν φυσιολογικό. Τώρα δεν ανεβαίνω πάνω απο 4500 με 8άρη απο την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα. Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε μέσα και έξω από το σπίτι και έδωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ (θόρυβος με χαμηλό snr). Με διαβεβαίωσε πως η γραμμή είναι η ίδια δεν άλλαξε κάτι μόνο ο πάροχος. Δηλαδή, στον ίδιο χαλκό με την HOL είμαι.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω....!!

----------


## alex24

Μια απ τα ιδια και γω πανω απο 6900 σε 8 mbps πακετο δεν ειδα.Ενω με την προηγουμενο παροχο ημουν πανω απο 9 με σταθεροτητα εβδομαδων,χαλεσε το pirelli τους το ειπα και αυτοι δηλωσαν αποσυνδεσεις με αποτελεσμα να με κλειδωσουν σε 6mbps προφιλ και το ρουτερ να συνεχιζει τα δικα του.Το εχω μετανιώσει που την επελεξα.Υπαναχωρηση διοτι εχω ακομα 6 μερες να φυγω γινεται?Αλλα να παω σε αλλο παροχο οχι στην forthnet που ημουν πριν.

----------


## Darth Revan

Λοιπόν σήμερα ξαναήρθε ο τεχνικός της Cyta.Δεν συγχρόνιζε σε vdsl k με βάλανε σε adsl πάλι επειδή θέλει πάλι φτιάξιμο η γραμμή,έχει πολύ θόρυβο...Οπότε πάλι πρέπει να περιμένω...Αλλες 3 εργάσιμες απο ΟΤΕ και μετά πάει για συνδυαστικη επιδιόρθωση απο cyta και ΟΤΕ μαζι...Τώρα συγχρονίζω στα 10Mbps down k 1up...Πρίν με οτε ήμουνα στα 16-17Μbps....

----------


## prodromosfan

πω πωωω καιρο εχω να μπω στο νημα, 
δεν ειχα και προβλημα τωρα τελευταια 
αλλα αποτι βλέπω αυτό οφείλεται στ' ότι χρησιμοποιώ τη cyta μονο πρωινα καθημερινες στο μαγαζί. 

δόξα το θεό  :Bless: 
και κουραγιο παιδιά. 
η αλλαγη παροχου ειναι η μονη επιλογη καθως βλέπω.

----------


## gp1

Από τότε με το πρόβλημα έχω +20 ping σε όλα τα sites και έχω καμια 50αρια χελώνες κοντά στο ρούτερ..
Και να τους πάρω τηλ, θα ακούσω τις κλασικές μλκιες..

----------


## Hyperion

> Και εγώ με HOL συντόνιζα στο 6200 αλλά είχα το 6άρη πακέτο και θεωρούσα πως ήταν φυσιολογικό. Τώρα δεν ανεβαίνω πάνω απο 4500 με 8άρη απο την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα. Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε μέσα και έξω από το σπίτι και έδωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ (θόρυβος με χαμηλό snr). Με διαβεβαίωσε πως η γραμμή είναι η ίδια δεν άλλαξε κάτι μόνο ο πάροχος. Δηλαδή, στον ίδιο χαλκό με την HOL είμαι.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω....!!


Είμαι σε αναμονή "συνδυαστικής" επιδιόρθωσης της γραμμής μου από Cyta και ΟΤΕ. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Δεν το γνωρίζουν στη Cyta. Εγώ όμως έχω ανοίξει "ticket" από 4-1-2013 - γράφω και το έτος γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε θα "αποκατασταθεί" η βλάβη... αν αποκατασταθεί :Sad:

----------


## Darth Revan

> Είμαι σε αναμονή "συνδυαστικής" επιδιόρθωσης της γραμμής μου από Cyta και ΟΤΕ. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Δεν το γνωρίζουν στη Cyta. Εγώ όμως έχω ανοίξει "ticket" από 4-1-2013 - γράφω και το έτος γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε θα "αποκατασταθεί" η βλάβη... αν αποκατασταθεί


Και εγώ αυτό περιμένω...είναι θέμα τύχης απο ότι φαίνεται να πέσεις σε καλό τεχνικό του οτε...αλλιως κλάφτα..

----------


## nikoskouf

Με έχει πιάσει απελπισία εδώ και μια βδομάδα με τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω , τους τηλεφώνησα πριν 8 μέρες , ανέφερα το πρόβλημα και μου είπαν ότι θα το εξετάσουν . Δεν με πήραν τηλέφωνο όπως είχαν πει για ενημέρωση και τους πήρα πάλι σήμερα , μου είπαν να δοκιμάσω άλλο browser , laptop ή desktop και απλά συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο που θα πάω σε ένα κατάστημα και θα τους τα χώσω . Δεν βρίσκω άλλη διέξοδο .

----------


## prodromosfan

when we say "χώμα" we mean "ΧΩΩΩΩΩΜΜΜΜΑΑΑ"


*Spoiler:*





*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP We hav xxxxx - 46.198.137.15:: - BBRAS ιστήπροορισμού. - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09 - script ver 1.1 e download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* * resolve in 0.208 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,25 seconds - Upload speed:  374.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  21.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  21.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00OTE  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  20.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  21.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  213.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  56.5 ms  25 %   5 ms  B  DOWN  1,56NL-IX  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  27.75 ms  75 %   0 ms  A  DOWN  1,00ESPANIX  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  61.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  86.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  20.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  164.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29AT&T US  171 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  207 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Level 3 US  212 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  178 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,22Qwest US  196.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Tata Communications US  208.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Verizon US  158.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Hurricane Electric US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07AboveNet US  215.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  170.25 ms  25 %   -11 ms  D  DOWN  1,48Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  176 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  36 ms  C  UP  4,30Global Crossing Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Telia Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tata Communications Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  161.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  82.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,38GEANT UK  88.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  75.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  87.25 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Opentransit France  99 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,32Sprint Nextel France  83.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  64.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  120.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  DOWN  4,28Telstra Australia  369.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,44Optus Australia  375 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,44NTT Communicatons Japan  349.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,61IDC Japan  334.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,64Verizon Chech  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  481.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,87PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  305.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,76Isnet South Africa  292.25 ms  0 %  163 ms  F  UP  2,18Maxnet New Zealand  416.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,15Bell Canada  174 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Softlayer US  192.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  220 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Rackspace US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8955 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  259.75 ms  0 %  -132 ms  F  UP  4,41NGZ-Server Germany  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  49.25 ms  25 %   2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57Esport-Servers Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  70 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4,35KillerCreation UK  99.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  85.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  63.25 ms  25 %   5 ms  B  DOWN  1,55Clanhost Netherlands  103.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Valve US  229.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Gameservers US  157.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Bigpoint Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1727 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10895.5 ms*  13  22  23  14  7  9Greek servers  213.5  17,79 msInternational servers  8955  126,13 msGameservers  1727  86,35 ms



*Total ping time is* *10895.5 ms* *105,78 ms**Packet loss 17,25 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυριακή 2




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:55:49Free Fr   0,29Mirrorservice   0,25Apple   0,50Nvidia   0,60Microsoft   0,78LeaseWeb   0,16Vim   0,54ThinkBroadband   0,13Cachefly   0,54Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,00RootBSD   0,00



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,27 MB/s  2 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,75 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## Artemius

> when we say "χώμα" we mean "ΧΩΩΩΩΩΜΜΜΜΑΑΑ"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




τοσο χαλια ρε παιδι μου? αποτι εχω καταλαβει οσοι συγχρονιζουν ψηλα,σερνονται. σε μενα που εχω 4αρι συμβολαιο,δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι,430-440kbps (με IDM) πριν,το ιδιο και τωρα...

παντως το μεσημερι ειχα ενα outage στο internet για 45 λεπτα περιπου. το τηλ. ομως δουλευε κανονικα.

----------


## evdometap

Αυτό με τον συγχρονισμό παίζει να ισχύει,εγώ στην 8άρα είμαι τζάμι.

----------


## prodromosfan

Κι εγω με 8αρα ειμαι 
Απλα χτες εκανα ενα τεστ και οπως βλεπετε τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τραγικα τις ωρες αιχμης.
Τα πρωινα που το χρησιμοποιω κυριως δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα :-)

- - - Updated - - -


*Spoiler:*





*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP We hav xxxxx - 46.198.137.15:: - BBRAS ιστήπροορισμού. - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26 - script ver 1.1 e download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* * resolve in 13.4291 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,33 seconds - Upload speed:  383.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  21 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  22.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  22.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00OTE  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  21.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  23 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  20.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  213 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  63 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  68.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  61.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  20.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  19.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  155 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30AT&T US  175.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  206.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Level 3 US  214.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,08Telia US  183 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Qwest US  191.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Tata Communications US  210.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  157.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  160.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Hurricane Electric US  227.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08AboveNet US  219.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,10XO Communications US  213.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Allstream US  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tata Communications Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  62.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  151.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  77 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  87.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  91 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  75.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  118.25 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,38Sprint Nextel France  79.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  58.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  114.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  371.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,43Optus Australia  374.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  343.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,64IDC Japan  327.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Verizon Chech  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  350.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  F  DOWN  1,00PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  425.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,17Isnet South Africa  251 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,99Maxnet New Zealand  358.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Bell Canada  174.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  184.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  190.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  229.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8965.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  60.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  67.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36KillerCreation UK  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  83.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  DOWN  4,38GS-COM DK  93.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RDSNET Romania  100.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Valve US  241.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  154.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Bigpoint Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1555.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10734 ms*  12  20  27  13  8  8Greek servers  213  17,75 msInternational servers  8965.5  126,27 msGameservers  1555.5  77,78 ms



*Total ping time is* *10734 ms* *104,21 ms**Packet loss 15,71 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυριακή 




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:28:58Free Fr   0,86Mirrorservice   0,55Apple   0,80Nvidia   0,93Microsoft   0,72LeaseWeb   0,63Vim   0,75ThinkBroadband   0,62Cachefly   0,83Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,49RootBSD   0,34



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,54 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps





- - - Updated - - -

το packet loss καλα κρατει αλλα τα κατεβασματα εχουν βελτιωθει.

----------


## alex24

Το εχω παρατηρησει και γω αυτο στις ωρες αιχμης σερνεται τελειως νομιζα οτι θα στρωσει αλλα δεν το βλεπω.Κατι παντελως ασχετο μηπως ξερει κανεις πως να βαλω σε bridging mode to pirelli για να εχω τηλεφωνια απο εκει και ιντερνετ απο αλλου καθως και αν ειναι εφικτο να γινει,εχω προσπαθησει με τον κλασσικο τροπο αλλα τιποτα.Για να μην ανοιξω αλλο ποστ αυτην την ωρα 11 σερνεται το ιντερνετ δραματικα.2 τεστ μια ειναι απο το speedtest της otenet και το αλλο απο την apple ταχυτητα στα 7300

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια εχω κανει ιτηση μεταφορας και μου ηρθε sms για ημερομηνια παραδοσης της γραμμης απο τον οτε στην συτ στις 28/1..εινια συνεπεις σε αυτα..?επισης εγω αυτον τον μηνα εμενα μονο για μισο μηνα στο σπιτι και εδω και μια εβδομαδα στο παλιο το σπιτι η γραμμη εινι κομμενη..θα πληρωσω ολοκληρο λογαριασμο η μειωμενο?

----------


## man with no name

Εγώ που έκανα πρόσφατα μεταφορά γραμμής και ενεργοποιηθηκε σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες πλήρωσα ολόκληρο τον λογαριασμό.

----------


## a.libe

ειναι συνεπεις..αντε το πολυ 1-2 μερες καθυστερηση λογω ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## Greenleaf

Μπορώ να έχω 2 tracert παρακαλώ; Αναφέρετε ώρα που έγινε και αν είστε fasthpath ή όχι.

95.156.230.71
85.17.208.105

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## netvasilis

> Μπορώ να έχω 2 tracert παρακαλώ; Αναφέρετε ώρα που έγινε και αν είστε fasthpath ή όχι.
> 
> 95.156.230.71
> 85.17.208.105
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


24/1 'Ωρα 00:37 οχι fastpath cyta 8ρα στα Χανία συγχρωνίζω full.


*Spoiler:*




			Tracing route to 95.156.230.71 over a maximum of 30 hops

1     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    40 ms    40 ms    41 ms  b5.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.5]
  3    41 ms    41 ms    40 ms  178-103-161.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.1
  4    41 ms    41 ms    39 ms  195.14.131.94
  5    40 ms    41 ms    40 ms  i1-med-g0-0-4.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.207]
  6    40 ms    41 ms    40 ms  ge4-0-0.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144
7     *       75 ms    74 ms  te1-2.milano52.mil.seabone.net [195.22.
8    76 ms    74 ms    75 ms  62.157.251.53
  9   133 ms   133 ms   131 ms  f-ed6-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.156.131.25
 10   130 ms   136 ms   132 ms  80.156.160.163
 11   146 ms   146 ms   149 ms  95.156.203.34
 12   127 ms   128 ms   130 ms  95.156.230.71
Trace complete.


tracert 85.17.208.105
Tracing route to hosted-by.leaseweb.com [85.17.208.105]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    40 ms    40 ms    39 ms  b5.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.5]
  3    42 ms    39 ms    40 ms  178-103-129.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.1
  4    40 ms    40 ms    39 ms  195.14.131.86
  5    41 ms    39 ms    40 ms  ge4-0-0.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144
6   121 ms   101 ms   101 ms  xe-10-0-0.amster51.ams.seabone.net [195
18]
  7   104 ms   135 ms   100 ms  fiberring-on-net.amster51.ams.seabone.n
2.213.25]
  8   101 ms   100 ms   101 ms  po100.sr1.evo.leaseweb.net [85.17.100.2
  9    99 ms    99 ms    99 ms  hosted-by.leaseweb.com [85.17.208.105]

----------


## Hyperion

*Spoiler:*






Tracing route to 95.156.230.71 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    37 ms    37 ms    37 ms  b3.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.3]
  3    37 ms    38 ms    37 ms  178-103-129.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.129]
  4    38 ms    37 ms    39 ms  i1-med-g3-0-0.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.194]
  5    98 ms    99 ms   100 ms  ge2-0-0.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.181]

  6   144 ms   148 ms   178 ms  xe-9-3-2.franco31.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.20]

  7   147 ms   149 ms   150 ms  global-crossing.franco31.fra.seabone.net [89.221
.34.110]
  8   152 ms   150 ms   149 ms  link11-gmbh.tengigabitethernet1-4.ar5.fra3.gblx.
net [64.215.182.74]
  9   203 ms   204 ms   213 ms  80.95.152.198
 10   205 ms   206 ms   212 ms  95.156.230.71

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Nikolaos>tracert 85.17.208.105

Tracing route to hosted-by.leaseweb.com [85.17.208.105]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    37 ms    37 ms    38 ms  b3.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.3]
  3    37 ms    41 ms    37 ms  178-103-161.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.161]
  4    37 ms    38 ms    38 ms  i1-med-g3-0-0.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.194]
  5   109 ms   109 ms   108 ms  ge2-0-0.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.181]

  6   169 ms   164 ms   166 ms  xe-8-0-0.amster51.ams.seabone.net [195.22.205.20
5]
  7   170 ms   173 ms   171 ms  fiberring-off-net.amster51.ams.seabone.net [195.
22.213.27]
  8   161 ms   162 ms   164 ms  po100.sr1.evo.leaseweb.net [85.17.100.226]
  9   165 ms   164 ms   160 ms  hosted-by.leaseweb.com [85.17.208.105]

Trace complete.



25-1-2013 12.26 am Ρέθυμνο, Intereaved με συγχρονισμό στα 4770 (8άρη προφίλ)

----------


## Hetfield

75ms με GrNet... Ρε θα σοβαρευτουνε καποτε;;

----------


## Greenleaf

Ευχαριστώ Hyperion και netvasilis. Πάω να γραφτώ σε γερμανικό forum να κράξω!!  :Razz:

----------


## alex24

Μηπως σερνεται σημερα η ειναι καποιο προβλημα δικο μου?

----------


## bilirius

> Μηπως σερνεται σημερα η ειναι καποιο προβλημα δικο μου?


Εχει παει και χειροτερα :Whistle:

----------


## PerseasG

Μια χαρά πάει, σταθερά 16MBPS, στον Άγ.Δημήτριο

----------


## nnn

Μια χαρά χάλια πάει, συγχρονισμός @ 30, αλλά από ταχύτητα χελώνα.


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 f download - Δευτέρα 28-01-2013 and time 20:15:48

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 178.59 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS 46.103.127.1 - Network   178.59.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 34.1812 ms - NIC 11b/g/n  Wireless LAN Mini-PCI Express Adapter II 300 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,14 seconds - Line Capacity 2,30 MB/s, 18 Mbps - Upload speed:  2.68 Mb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## kostakiss

παιδια σε ενως φιλου μου το σπιτι επειδη εχει αποσταση το δωματιο του απο το σαλονι που ειναι το ρουτερ,δεν πιανει καθολου το wifi.
τι συσκευη ( access point,repeater κτλ ) προτεινετε να αγορασει που να ειναι συμβατη με το ρουτερ της cyta και σχετικα οικονομικο?

----------


## 3ftw

ειχα κανει αιτηση μεταφορας στο νεο μου σπιτι και απο την συτα (στο sms) ελεγε πως 28/1/13 θα κατασκευαστει η γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ..πηρα σημερα τηλ να δω τι γινεται γιατι δεν με εχει καλεσει κανενας τεχνικος να κλεισουμε ραντεβου για ν συνδεσει και η υπαλληλος μου ειπε πιθανη ημερομηνια ηταν 28...και οτι ακομα ο οτε δεν την κτασκευασε..δηλαδη ρε παιδια με δουλευουν?μου ειπε μαλλον σημερα θα γινει..
χθες ομως που καλεσα να δω τι γινεται μου ειπε πως χθες θα γινοταν η κατασκευη...θα καλεσω αυριο και αν μου πουν παλι τα ιδια θα τους πω πως αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα κανω αιτηση οτε και μεχρι την παρασκευη θα ειμι συνδεμενος...ε δεν γινεται

----------


## PerseasG

> ειχα κανει αιτηση μεταφορας στο νεο μου σπιτι και απο την συτα (στο sms) ελεγε πως 28/1/13 θα κατασκευαστει η γραμμη απο τον ΟΤΕ..πηρα σημερα τηλ να δω τι γινεται γιατι δεν με εχει καλεσει κανενας τεχνικος να κλεισουμε ραντεβου για ν συνδεσει και η υπαλληλος μου ειπε πιθανη ημερομηνια ηταν 28...και οτι ακομα ο οτε δεν την κτασκευασε..δηλαδη ρε παιδια με δουλευουν?μου ειπε μαλλον σημερα θα γινει..
> χθες ομως που καλεσα να δω τι γινεται μου ειπε πως χθες θα γινοταν η κατασκευη...θα καλεσω αυριο και αν μου πουν παλι τα ιδια θα τους πω πως αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα κανω αιτηση οτε και μεχρι την παρασκευη θα ειμι συνδεμενος...ε δεν γινεται


Nα κάνεις αίτηση στον πάροχο , που καθυστερεί την υλοποίηση της γραμμής σου...είναι οξύμωρο.

Ζήτησε όμως πίστωση των ημερών , από 28/01 και μετά.

Εκεί εάν σου πουν "Δεν γίνεται", τράβα και κάνε μία αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ :Razz:

----------


## 3ftw

> Nα κάνεις αίτηση στον πάροχο , που καθυστερεί την υλοποίηση της γραμμής σου...είναι οξύμωρο.
> 
> Ζήτησε όμως πίστωση των ημερών , από 28/01 και μετά.
> 
> Εκεί εάν σου πουν "Δεν γίνεται", τράβα και κάνε μία αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ


αυριο θα καλεσω παλι να δω τι θα μου πουν...

----------


## PerseasG

> αυριο θα καλεσω παλι να δω τι θα μου πουν...


Όπως και να έχει,ζήτησε πίστωση έστω και για μία ημέρα καθυστέρησης,γιατί το πάγιο εξακολουθεί και τρέχει.

----------


## 3ftw

> Όπως και να έχει,ζήτησε πίστωση έστω και για μία ημέρα καθυστέρησης,γιατί το πάγιο εξακολουθεί και τρέχει.


αυτο με εξοργιζει περισσοτερο...ειμαι ενα χρονο πελατης και δεν εχω αφησει μηνα απληρωτο και καλω και κανουν τους κινεζους και μολις δουν αιτηση φορητοτητας σε αλλο παροχο αρχιζουν τα γλυψιματα..καπως ετσι θα εκβιασω την κατασταση παντως.δεν με πειραζει που δεν εχω ιντερνετ κι τηλ τοσο (δανειζομαι wifi) αλλα το οτι απο 12/1 εχω φυγει απο το παλιο σπιτι θα τους δωσω εξοδα μεταφορας 50Ε και θα πληρωσω και ολο τον μηνα...δηλαδη θα μου βγει η μεταφορα 70Ε..
τι να πω..ουτε μι ενημερωση..αναγκαζομαι να μπαινω στο site της cyta να τους βαζω να με καλουν σαν νεος πελατης (μην χρεωθω κινητο) με συνδεουν με εξυπηρετηση και αμαν κανω να παρω μια απαντηση που να δικαιολογει την αργοπορια αντι να με παρουν αυτοι γιατι αφου μετακομισα και ο χρονος ληγει σε εναν μηνα και μπορω ανετα να κανω αιτηση αλλου μου βγαζουν το λαδι...

----------


## Iordan

Είναι τα κακά της ελλάδας έτσι όπως έχει γίνει με τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει κουμάντο και να έχει και συμφέρον να καθυστερεί τις συνδέσεις. Το χειρότερο και πιο ενοχλητικό είναι το κόστος για να μιλάς μαζί τους και να χρεώνεσαι στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## 3ftw

> Είναι τα κακά της ελλάδας έτσι όπως έχει γίνει με τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει κουμάντο και να έχει και συμφέρον να καθυστερεί τις συνδέσεις. Το χειρότερο και πιο ενοχλητικό είναι το κόστος για να μιλάς μαζί τους και να χρεώνεσαι στο τηλέφωνο.


εγω μπαινω στο cyta.gr και παταω καπου που λεει Ζήτησε να σε καλέσουμε με καλουν στο δεκαλεπτο απο το τμημα πωλησεων και ζηταω να με συνδεσουν με την εξ.πελατων..σιγα μην χρεωθω παλι...

----------


## Hyperion

> Είμαι σε αναμονή "συνδυαστικής" επιδιόρθωσης της γραμμής μου από Cyta και ΟΤΕ. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό; Δεν το γνωρίζουν στη Cyta. Εγώ όμως έχω ανοίξει "ticket" από 4-1-2013 - γράφω και το έτος γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος πότε θα "αποκατασταθεί" η βλάβη... αν αποκατασταθεί


Η επιδιόρθωση έγινε χτές. Συντονίζω πια εκεί που πρέπει 8190 και χτες το βράδυ στις 1.00 είχε και πολύ καλό download, όπως και τώρα. Το βράδυ όμως μέχρι τις 11 είχε μπουκώσει.
Σε γενικές γραμμές έχω καλύτερη σύνδεση ( και ταχύτητες ενίοτε) από αυτή της HOL με λογότερα χρήματα.

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά εμένα η γραμμή σέρνεται στην ουσία, έχω πολύ άσχημες διακυμάνσεις στο downloading καμία σχέση με πριν 5 μήνες που έβαλα Cyta, η γραμμή μου αν και +10 Mbit πάνω από την adsl2 που είχα κατεβάζει με άθλιες ταχύτητες. Ούτε 360p video στο youtube δεν μπορώ να δώ χωρίς κολλήματα....για μένα είναι τραγική η κατάσταση.

----------


## PerseasG

Κοίτα σε κάθε εταιρία , κινητή / σταθερή, υπάρχει το Τμήμα Αντιπροσφορών, μιας και υπάρχει καλό είναι να καρπωνόμαστε την μείωση παγίου!

Το να περιμένεις να σε καλέσει εταιρία σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και να κάνει στο έτσι μειώσεις παγίων...ε δεν νομίζω να γίνει, μιας και έτσι μειώνουν τα έσοδα τους (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό).


Για τον μήνα που χρειάζεται η μεταφορά, όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι σε χρεώνουν, εάν σου πει κάποιος το αντίθετο τότε είναι για κλώτσους.
Να επιμείνεις για πίστωση και μείωση παγίου για έναν χρόνο, πίεσε τους.

----------


## 3ftw

καλεσα παλι σημερα...μου ειπανε πως ο οτε αργει και δεν ηταν συνεπεις στο ραντεβου του..ρε παιδια τι να κανω..?που μπορω να απευθυνθω για να ερθουν του οτε να "κατασκευασουν" τον βρογχο?αυτοι της συτα δεν μπορουν να τους πουν.?

----------


## a.libe

μην αγχωνεσαι,,,το πολυ να αργησει 2-3 μερες ακομη..ειναι θεμα ΟΤΕ.ομως στο τηλ  3πρεπε να σε ειχαν ενημερωσει για την παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον ΟΤΕ...μετα ερχεται αμεσα τεχνικος της cyta

- - - Updated - - -

δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι...εμενα στο γραφριο  την ειχαν για παραδοση απο μεταφορα εδρας 18.12 και την εδωσαν 19,12 και ο τεχνικος ηρθε 20.12,,,ρωτα για νεα ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης.ο ΟΤΕ αν δεν παει τη στγκεκριμενη μερα στελνει νεα πιθανη...αυτο παρε το 13877 και ρωτα

----------


## 3ftw

> μην αγχωνεσαι,,,το πολυ να αργησει 2-3 μερες ακομη..ειναι θεμα ΟΤΕ.ομως στο τηλ  3πρεπε να σε ειχαν ενημερωσει για την παραδοση της γραμμης απο τον ΟΤΕ...μετα ερχεται αμεσα τεχνικος της cyta
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι...εμενα στο γραφριο  την ειχαν για παραδοση απο μεταφορα εδρας 18.12 και την εδωσαν 19,12 και ο τεχνικος ηρθε 20.12,,,ρωτα για νεα ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης.ο ΟΤΕ αν δεν παει τη στγκεκριμενη μερα στελνει νεα πιθανη...αυτο παρε το 13877 και ρωτα



μα εμενα εχουν περασει ηδη 2 ημερες και απο συτα δεν με εχει ενοχλησει κανενας για νεα ημερομηνια παραδοσης.παιρνω και μου λενε πως απλα δεν κατασκευασθηκε ακομη.δηλαδη αυτοι σαν εταιρεια δεν μπορουν να ορισουν νεο ραντεβου στα κοντα για να γινει η δουλεια..?τι καθονται αδιαφοροι και περιμενουν δηλαδη..

----------


## PerseasG

> καλεσα παλι σημερα...μου ειπανε πως ο οτε αργει και δεν ηταν συνεπεις στο ραντεβου του..ρε παιδια τι να κανω..?που μπορω να απευθυνθω για να ερθουν του οτε να "κατασκευασουν" τον βρογχο?αυτοι της συτα δεν μπορουν να τους πουν.?


Σίγουρα δεν θέλουν να χάσουν τα Ευρώ σου, πελάτης είσαι άλλωστε.

Όμως ο ΟΤΕ τραβάει αρκετές φορές λούκι στους εναλλακτικούς, μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας.

Να επιμείνεις στην υλοποίηση, να ζητήσεις πίστωση των παραπάνω ημερών και να απαιτήσεις μείωση παγίου για ένα έτος.

Διαφορετικά ακύρωσε και τράβα ΟΤΕ κάνε μία PSTN σύνδεση και κάνε αίτημα μεταφοράς εκ νέου. Να τα ζητήσεις όμως, μην περιμένεις κάποιος να στα πει από μόνος του.

----------


## 3ftw

> Σίγουρα δεν θέλουν να χάσουν τα Ευρώ σου, πελάτης είσαι άλλωστε.
> 
> Όμως ο ΟΤΕ τραβάει αρκετές φορές λούκι στους εναλλακτικούς, μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας.
> 
> Να επιμείνεις στην υλοποίηση, να ζητήσεις πίστωση των παραπάνω ημερών και να απαιτήσεις μείωση παγίου για ένα έτος.
> 
> Διαφορετικά ακύρωσε και τράβα ΟΤΕ κάνε μία PSTN σύνδεση και κάνε αίτημα μεταφοράς εκ νέου. Να τα ζητήσεις όμως, μην περιμένεις κάποιος να στα πει από μόνος του.


καθε μερα καλω..ποσο παραπανω να επιμενω.?δεν υπαρχει καποιο ειδικο τμημα για αυτο το πραγμα να καλεσω..να παω σε καταστημα συτα.?τι θα μου πουν και αυτοι...χρονο κλεινω τον ερχομενο μηνα..να κανω καταγγελια τον οτε στην εεττ για την καθυστερηση.?καλα πιστωση και μειωση παγιου θα ζητησω ετσι και αλλιως αλλα αν δεν συνδεθω στην συτα δεν πληρωνω ουτε τους λογαριασμους που τρεχουν..

αυριο θα καλεσω αν μου πουν παλι τα ιδια θα ζητησω να με συνδεσουν με το τμημα παραπονων..θα κανω εκει τα παραπονα μου και αν δεν γινει κατι μεχρι παρασκευη θα κανω υπομονη μεχρι την 11/2 που θα γυρισω απο ταξιδι χωρις ν ενοχλησω την συτα και αν δεν γινει κατι μεχρι να γυρισω θα κανω αιτηση οτε..

----------


## PerseasG

> καθε μερα καλω..ποσο παραπανω να επιμενω.?δεν υπαρχει καποιο ειδικο τμημα για αυτο το πραγμα να καλεσω..να παω σε καταστημα συτα.?τι θα μου πουν και αυτοι...χρονο κλεινω τον ερχομενο μηνα..να κανω καταγγελια τον οτε στην εεττ για την καθυστερηση.?καλα πιστωση και μειωση παγιου θα ζητησω ετσι και αλλιως αλλα αν δεν συνδεθω στην συτα δεν πληρωνω ουτε τους λογαριασμους που τρεχουν..
> 
> αυριο θα καλεσω αν μου πουν παλι τα ιδια θα ζητησω να με συνδεσουν με το τμημα παραπονων..θα κανω εκει τα παραπονα μου και αν δεν γινει κατι μεχρι παρασκευη θα κανω υπομονη μεχρι την 11/2 που θα γυρισω απο ταξιδι χωρις ν ενοχλησω την συτα και αν δεν γινει κατι μεχρι να γυρισω θα κανω αιτηση οτε..


Σωστός, μίλησε με Τμήμα Παραπόνων και επιμένω ζήτησε από τώρα την πίστωση και όταν κλείσεις χρόνο καλύτερη τιμή...είπαμε κάποια πράγματα έχουν και όρια.

----------


## kosmous

Τραγική η κατάσταση δεύτερο μήνα τώρα , αν ανοίξω mtorrent με όποια ταχύτητα down και up μπουκώνει η γραμμή (εκτός από κάποιες ελάχιστες στιγμές σε διάφορες ώρες κάθε μέρα), διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο και ο chrome αδυνατεί να ανοίξει σελίδες με 4αρα γραμμή , αν το κλείσω σερφάρω σχεδόν κανονικά , για youtube κανένα σχόλιο  :Thumb down: .
Αύριο αρχίζω να ψάχνω προσφορές , γμτ και έχω το αρχικό πακέτο με τα δύο νούμερα που δεν ήθελα να χάσω .

----------


## Sovjohn

> Τραγική η κατάσταση δεύτερο μήνα τώρα , αν ανοίξω mtorrent με όποια ταχύτητα down και up μπουκώνει η γραμμή (εκτός από κάποιες ελάχιστες στιγμές σε διάφορες ώρες κάθε μέρα), διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο και ο chrome αδυνατεί να ανοίξει σελίδες με 4αρα γραμμή , αν το κλείσω σερφάρω σχεδόν κανονικά , για youtube κανένα σχόλιο .
> Αύριο αρχίζω να ψάχνω προσφορές , γμτ και έχω το αρχικό πακέτο με τα δύο νούμερα που δεν ήθελα να χάσω .


Το δεύτερο νούμερο εγώ το πήγα στη Modulus. Ουσιαστικά αν "επενδύσεις" στη φορητότητα στο δίκτυο τους έχεις α) Καλύτερη, τολμώ να πω, ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας από Cyta, β) Χαμηλότατες χρεώσεις για Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό γ) Εξυπηρέτηση που, αντίθετα από τη Cyta (ή και τη Viva) ξέρει τι κάνει.

Δεν το έχω μετανιώσει. Τους δίνεις 10 € credit και κρατάει για πολύ καιρό. Σίγουρα σε συμφέρει από το να πας 2η γραμμή στην forthnet π.χ. (το πάγιο ανεβαίνει πολύ).

Πληροφορίες και εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...us#post4926144

Πρακτικά ή μιλάς από το PC σου με ένα softphone, ή παίρνεις ένα ΑΤΑ και σου μετατρέπει το νούμερο σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο με συσκευή. Win-win.

----------


## kosmous

Μπερδεμένα μου φαίνονται , έπειτα ο δεύτερος αριθμός που έχω μου δόθηκε από την cyta με δικό τους πρόθεμα και τον έχω δηλωμένο στην τράπεζα για το μηχάνημα πιστωτικών καρτών . Δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να τον κρατήσω αν φύγω από το δίκτυό τους .

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά μπορείς.

----------


## 3ftw

Καλεσα παλι σημερα..μου ειπανε τα ιδια..ο οτε δεν εχει δωσει ημερομηνια..μου δινει τον ριθμο αιτησης στον οτε και με βαζουν να παρω τηλ εγω στον οτε να δω τι εγινε..χρεωνομαι για να μου πει η υπαλληλος πως δεν μπορειτε να το δειτε εσεις αυτο αλλα ο παροχος σας...
ξανακαλω στην συτα..βγαινει μια κυπριουλα.μου λεει κυριε βλεπω πως εχει καθυστερησει η κατασκευη και εχουμε στειλει νεο αιτημα στο οτε..τις λεω οτι αν κνει 20 εργασιμες και αυτο δεν μπορω να περιμενω τοσο γιατι παει παρα πολυ..παει να με καθυσηχασει λεγοντας μου πως απο 26 και μετα δεν θα πληρωσω λογαριασμο τα χρηματα απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειναι μονο 5Ε και αν..της ειπα πως αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα αυριο παιρνω τηλ και ακυρωνω την αιτηση μου και κανω αλλου αιτηση.
ε δεν παει αλλο...να τρεχω εγω για κατι που πρεπει να κανουν αυτοι

----------


## PerseasG

> Καλεσα παλι σημερα..μου ειπανε τα ιδια..ο οτε δεν εχει δωσει ημερομηνια..μου δινει τον ριθμο αιτησης στον οτε και με βαζουν να παρω τηλ εγω στον οτε να δω τι εγινε..χρεωνομαι για να μου πει η υπαλληλος πως δεν μπορειτε να το δειτε εσεις αυτο αλλα ο παροχος σας...
> ξανακαλω στην συτα..βγαινει μια κυπριουλα.μου λεει κυριε βλεπω πως εχει καθυστερησει η κατασκευη και εχουμε στειλει νεο αιτημα στο οτε..τις λεω οτι αν κνει 20 εργασιμες και αυτο δεν μπορω να περιμενω τοσο γιατι παει παρα πολυ..παει να με καθυσηχασει λεγοντας μου πως απο 26 και μετα δεν θα πληρωσω λογαριασμο τα χρηματα απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειναι μονο 5Ε και αν..της ειπα πως αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα αυριο παιρνω τηλ και ακυρωνω την αιτηση μου και κανω αλλου αιτηση.
> ε δεν παει αλλο...να τρεχω εγω για κατι που πρεπει να κανουν αυτοι


Σε έβαλαν να πάρεις ΕΣΥ τον ΟΤΕ??? Οκ, ακύρωσε άμεσα και άντε γεια

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλεσα παλι σημερα..μου ειπανε τα ιδια..ο οτε δεν εχει δωσει ημερομηνια..μου δινει τον ριθμο αιτησης στον οτε και με βαζουν να παρω τηλ εγω στον οτε να δω τι εγινε..χρεωνομαι για να μου πει η υπαλληλος πως δεν μπορειτε να το δειτε εσεις αυτο αλλα ο παροχος σας...
> ξανακαλω στην συτα..βγαινει μια κυπριουλα.μου λεει κυριε βλεπω πως εχει καθυστερησει η κατασκευη και εχουμε στειλει νεο αιτημα στο οτε..τις λεω οτι αν κνει 20 εργασιμες και αυτο δεν μπορω να περιμενω τοσο γιατι παει παρα πολυ..παει να με καθυσηχασει λεγοντας μου πως απο 26 και μετα δεν θα πληρωσω λογαριασμο τα χρηματα απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειναι μονο 5Ε και αν..της ειπα πως αν δεν γινει κατι αμεσα αυριο παιρνω τηλ και ακυρωνω την αιτηση μου και κανω αλλου αιτηση.
> ε δεν παει αλλο...να τρεχω εγω για κατι που πρεπει να κανουν αυτοι


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι βιαζεσαι να ερθεις στη Cyta, δε βλεπεις τι χαλια τραβαμε;  :Razz: 


Off Topic


		Αν και σημερα δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο στα pings και στις ταχυτητες παραδοξως
	

Περα απο την πλακα, δε νομιζω να φταιει τοσο η Cyta. Σε τετοια θεματα τουλαχιστον ειναι κυρια. Μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ μπλοκαρει το θεμα καπου, κανε υπομονη!

----------


## PerseasG

Mια χαρά είναι η CYTΑ, κάθε πάροχος έχει τα συν και πλην, είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να σε βάζει μία τηλεφωνήτρια να καλείς ΕΣΥ τον ΟΤΕ ( ο οποίος προκαλεί και την καθυστέρηση )

----------


## 3ftw

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι βιαζεσαι να ερθεις στη Cyta, δε βλεπεις τι χαλια τραβαμε; 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και σημερα δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο στα pings και στις ταχυτητες παραδοξως
> 	
> 
> ...


φιλε στο προηγουμενο σπιτι που εμενα ειχα συτα και ημουν αρκετα ικανοποιημενος απο ολα πραγματικα.καμια καθυστερηση και πουθενα




> Mια χαρά είναι η CYTΑ, κάθε πάροχος έχει τα συν και πλην, είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να σε βάζει μία τηλεφωνήτρια να καλείς ΕΣΥ τον ΟΤΕ ( ο οποίος προκαλεί και την καθυστέρηση )


αφου πηρα και τους εδωσα διορια μεχρι αυριο εβαλαν να με παρει τηλ ενα ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα που λεει οτι εχει καθυστερησει ο οτε κι εχει ξαναγινει η αιτηση στον οτε..
αυριο παιρνω και απειλω στο ψαχνο και ακυρωση

----------


## Hetfield

Οχι και μια χαρα, τουλαχιστον εμεις προς κεντρο μερια, ΑΡΗΣ κτλ, ειχε μπουκωσει το συμπαν! Σημερα ναι, μια χαρα παντως!

----------


## InsertCoin

> Mια χαρά είναι η CYTΑ, κάθε πάροχος έχει τα συν και πλην, είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να σε βάζει μία τηλεφωνήτρια να καλείς ΕΣΥ τον ΟΤΕ ( ο οποίος προκαλεί και την καθυστέρηση )


Αυτο που δινεται στον πελατη ειναι ο αριθμος αιτηματος. Μπορει να δοθει κατ εξαιρεση στον πελατη, ωστε εαν ο πελατης εχει καποιον γνωστο, η καποια "ακρη" στον ΟΤΕ, να επικοινωνησει ο ιδιος για πιο γρηγορη περατωση του αιτηματος του.
Δεν δινεται σε ολους τους πελατες, παρα μονο εαν ζητηθει, και σιγουρα δεν μπορει να γινει η cyta, το μεσον, για να ολοκληρωθει πιο γρηγορα η (προβληματικη) διαδικασια του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## 3ftw

> Αυτο που δινεται στον πελατη ειναι ο αριθμος αιτηματος. Μπορει να δοθει κατ εξαιρεση στον πελατη, ωστε εαν ο πελατης εχει καποιον γνωστο, η καποια "ακρη" στον ΟΤΕ, να επικοινωνησει ο ιδιος για πιο γρηγορη περατωση του αιτηματος του.
> Δεν δινεται σε ολους τους πελατες, παρα μονο εαν ζητηθει, και σιγουρα δεν μπορει να γινει η cyta, το μεσον, για να ολοκληρωθει πιο γρηγορα η (προβληματικη) διαδικασια του ΟΤΕ.


κατσε ρε φιλε..ωραια και καλα τα λες εσυ αλλα αν ο οτε καθυστερει την διαδικασια ειμαι υποχρεωμενος εγω να ψαχνω την αιτια στον οτε..?αρμοδιο τμημα δεν εχει η συτα,.,?στο φιναλε ας καταγγειλει τον οτε στην εεττ αφου με αυτα τα κριτηρια ανετα μπορει να δικαιωθει..για μενα φταιει και η συτα αλλα και ο οτε..

----------


## InsertCoin

Δεν βγαζεις ακρη φιλε μου. Ολοι φταινε εκτος απ τον πελατη, που ουσιαστικα τραβαει τα ζορια και την ταλαιπωρια..

----------


## 3ftw

και σημερα δεν φανηκε κανενας απο οτε αν και δεν πιστευω να φανει γιατι θα με ειχαν ενημερωσει απο συτα..
επειδη μου ετυχε ενα εκτακτο ταξιδι και θα λειψω απο μεθαυριο μεχρι την αλλη κυριακη τι λετε να κανω..?κλεινω χρονο και δεν θελω να χασω την εκπτωση αλλα απο την αλλη αν αργησουν και ολη την αλλη εβδομαδα δεν θα θελω να κατσω στην συτα...τι προτεινεται να κανω..?γιατι θα λειπω ουτως η αλλοως και εχω την ανεση να περιμενω αλλα δεν θελω να το αφησουν,θελω ν τους εχω στην τσιτα ετσι ωστε οταν ερθω να εχω ιντερνετ..γιατι αν τους πω και την αλλη εβδομαδα δεν εχω προβλημα να γινει θα μεγραψουν και θα ξανακαλω οταν θα επιστρεψω και θα μαλωνω παλι

----------


## a.libe

μια χαρα εδω στην Πατρα , απλα ο φιλος εχει πεσει στην εξαιρεση λογω ΟΤΕ.παντως εγω που εχω 2 γραμμες , η πρωτη ειχε παραδοθει την προβλεπομενη ημνια  και η δευτερη μια ημερα μετα...ειναι θεμα και δυναμικου ΟΤΕ και ταχυτητας υλοποιησης αιτηματων απο το αρμοδιο τμημα.
ΥΓ.μιλας για  γραμμη που προυπηρχε καποτε στο νεο σπιτι που εισαι και εσυ απλα κανεις μεταφορα ή κατασκευη εκ νεου γραμμης δηλ δεν υπηρχε καθολου τηλ γραμμη εκει;;;

----------


## PerseasG

> και σημερα δεν φανηκε κανενας απο οτε αν και δεν πιστευω να φανει γιατι θα με ειχαν ενημερωσει απο συτα..
> επειδη μου ετυχε ενα εκτακτο ταξιδι και θα λειψω απο μεθαυριο μεχρι την αλλη κυριακη τι λετε να κανω..?κλεινω χρονο και δεν θελω να χασω την εκπτωση αλλα απο την αλλη αν αργησουν και ολη την αλλη εβδομαδα δεν θα θελω να κατσω στην συτα...τι προτεινεται να κανω..?γιατι θα λειπω ουτως η αλλοως και εχω την ανεση να περιμενω αλλα δεν θελω να το αφησουν,θελω ν τους εχω στην τσιτα ετσι ωστε οταν ερθω να εχω ιντερνετ..γιατι αν τους πω και την αλλη εβδομαδα δεν εχω προβλημα να γινει θα μεγραψουν και θα ξανακαλω οταν θα επιστρεψω και θα μαλωνω παλι


Βασικά το να καλείς κάθε μέρα και κάθε ώρα το μόνο που πετυχαίνεις είναι τσίτα τα νεύρα σου, άσε τους μερικές ημέρες ακόμη μέχρι να επιστρέψεις. Εάν δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη κάτι τότε φύγε, ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος

----------


## 3ftw

> μια χαρα εδω στην Πατρα , απλα ο φιλος εχει πεσει στην εξαιρεση λογω ΟΤΕ.παντως εγω που εχω 2 γραμμες , η πρωτη ειχε παραδοθει την προβλεπομενη ημνια  και η δευτερη μια ημερα μετα...ειναι θεμα και δυναμικου ΟΤΕ και ταχυτητας υλοποιησης αιτηματων απο το αρμοδιο τμημα.
> ΥΓ.μιλας για  γραμμη που προυπηρχε καποτε στο νεο σπιτι που εισαι και εσυ απλα κανεις μεταφορα ή κατασκευη εκ νεου γραμμης δηλ δεν υπηρχε καθολου τηλ γραμμη εκει;;;


υπηρχε γραμμη κανα αφου οσο εμενα εδω ειχα παραλαβει και εναν λογαριασμο cyta απο τον προηγουμενο..απλα οι προηγουμενοι φαινεται διεκοψαν γιατι εφυγαν..δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει καθολου καλωδια ..

----------


## a.libe

τοτε εισαι στο στατιστικι δειγμα γκαντεμιας,,απλα αναμενε λιγο ακομη...οπου κ αν πας τετοια καθυστερηση θα εχεις+20 μερες αιτηση ενεργοποιησης..αφου εφτασες ως εδω ...

----------


## 3ftw

> τοτε εισαι στο στατιστικι δειγμα γκαντεμιας,,απλα αναμενε λιγο ακομη...οπου κ αν πας τετοια καθυστερηση θα εχεις+20 μερες αιτηση ενεργοποιησης..αφου εφτασες ως εδω ...


στον οτε οχι τοσο..5 εργασιμες ειναι

----------


## proktor

> υπηρχε γραμμη κανα αφου οσο εμενα εδω ειχα παραλαβει και εναν λογαριασμο cyta απο τον προηγουμενο..απλα οι προηγουμενοι φαινεται διεκοψαν γιατι εφυγαν..δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει καθολου καλωδια ..


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει ελεύθερη θέση για σένα,και η γραμμή των προηγούμενων να μην έχει αποδεσμευθεί ακόμα για να την πάρεις εσύ...σε αυτή την περίπτωση ,μπορεί να περιμένεις και 6 μήνες για να πάρεις γραμμή σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο ή ΟΤΕ...πρίν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση αλλαγής εταιρίας μάθε ακριβώς για ποιό λόγο δεν παραδίδεται η γραμμή.Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε μόνο μετακόμιση...

----------


## 3ftw

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει ελεύθερη θέση για σένα,και η γραμμή των προηγούμενων να μην έχει αποδεσμευθεί ακόμα για να την πάρεις εσύ...σε αυτή την περίπτωση ,μπορεί να περιμένεις και 6 μήνες για να πάρεις γραμμή σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο ή ΟΤΕ...πρίν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση αλλαγής εταιρίας μάθε ακριβώς για ποιό λόγο δεν παραδίδεται η γραμμή.Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε μόνο μετακόμιση...


φιλε αυτο που λες δεν ισχυει..εφοσον η γραμμη υπαρχει δεν τιθεται θεμα να μην μου την δινουν..εξαλλου αν δεν ειχε χωρο θα μου το λεγανε οπως ειχα παθει και στο προηγουμενο σπιτι.το θεμα εινι οτι οι του οτε δεν ηρθαν καν να δουν τι παιζει..οι προηγουμενοι ειχαν συτα και δεν νομιζω να μην θελει η συτα να δωσει την γραμμη και θελει ν την εχει να καθεται...
αν ηταν ετσι τοτε κανενας δεν θα μπορουσε να βαλει ιντερνετ γιατι ολοι οι ενοικιαστε κανουν διακοπη της γραμμης οταν φευγουν κι οι γραμμες ειναι στην ιδια φαση με την δικη μου..

απο την στιγμη που 1-2 μηνες πριν υπηρχε η γραμμη και πιθανον λογο απληρωτων λογαριασμων στην συτα να εγινε διακοπη (γιατι οι προηγουμενοι αφησαν πολλα φεσια) δεν βρισκω λογο να μην μου την δωσουν..εγω το ρωτησα αυτο στην συτα και μου ειπε δεν εχετε εσεις καμια σχεση με τον προηγουμενο και πως εσεις θα παρετε κανονικα.απο την στιγμη που εδειξα συμβολαιο ενοικιου δεν υπαρχει το θεμα δεσμευσης της γραμμης .το μποξ του οτε ειναι καινουργιο εδω σε εμενα και δεν υπαρχει θεμα να μην εχει χωρο..
στο προηγουμενο διαμερισμα που ειχε θεμα με φερεσυχνο το ειχε γιατι απο εκεινο το μποξ επερνε και μια πολυκατοικια.δεν ξερω τον λογο και δεν ειχε χωρο για τους υπολοιπους..
εδω ειμαστε δυο 2οροφα κτισματα που παιρνουμε απο αυτο το μποξ..4 διαμερισματα δηλαδη

----------


## proktor

Αν ο προηγούμενος έχει ρίξει πιστόλι η γραμμή δεσμεύεται μέχρι να γίνει αποπληρωμή και αν περάσει ένα χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς εξόφληση τότε γίνεται αποδέσμευση αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε...

----------


## nnn

Εδώ και 4 μήνες πλέον, απόγευμα-βράδυ υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα ταχυτήτων, υπάρχει μπούκωμα και έχω τα στοιχεία που το αποδεικνύουν, λογικά χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση του banwidth τους.

Η είκονα είναι χθεσινή, παρμένη από την report card του Samknows whitebox...

----------


## lazaross

Εκανα αιτηση για cyta πριν λιγες ημερες. Για την 24αρα. Στο ιντερνετ μου εβγαλε οτι απεχω 511 μετρα απο το AK. Τι ταχυτητα λετε να πιανω;

Τωρα που εχω forthnet ( σε αλλο σπιτι ) εχω line attenuation 15,5 οποτε πρεπει να απεχω πανω απο 1 χιλιομετρο και κλειδωνω στα 16. Αν και πριν κανα χρονο θυμαμαι οτι κλειδωνα στα 18,5.. Θεωρητικα παντω για 15,5db επρεπε να κλειδωνω μεχρι και 20-21..

----------


## 3ftw

Με πήρανε πριν λίγο τηλεφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ...δεν βρίσκανε την διεύθυνση λέει και με πήρε να του πω περιπου που είναι..η οδος που μένω είναι προέκταση μεγάλης οδού του δήμου μου..
μου είπε πως θα έρθει να κάνει μετρήσεις..
Τι μετρήσεις ρε παιδιά να κάνει;;θα κατασκευάσουν την γραμμή σημερα;
Επίσης μου είπε πως δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι εκεί.

----------


## PerseasG

> Με πήρανε πριν λίγο τηλεφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ...δεν βρίσκανε την διεύθυνση λέει και με πήρε να του πω περιπου που είναι..η οδος που μένω είναι προέκταση μεγάλης οδού του δήμου μου..
> μου είπε πως θα έρθει να κάνει μετρήσεις..
> Τι μετρήσεις ρε παιδιά να κάνει;;θα κατασκευάσουν την γραμμή σημερα;
> Επίσης μου είπε πως δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι εκεί.


Εάν κάνουν μικτονόμηση, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι καν εκεί  :Smile: 

Μετά περίμενε και κλήση από τεχνικό τμήμα της CYTA , καλούν μερικές φορές με απόκρυψη

----------


## Artemius

τις τελευταιες μερες εχω παρατηρησει και εγω προβληματα...κυριως στο streaming. (youtube,twitchtv κτλ κτλ)
παλια τα 720p δουλευαν ανετα,τωρα πλεον οχι,μονο μεχρι 480p.

κατα τα αλλα,surf,pings,http/ftp και .torrent ολα δουλευουν καλα.

----------


## 3ftw

> Εάν κάνουν μικτονόμηση, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι καν εκεί 
> 
> Μετά περίμενε και κλήση από τεχνικό τμήμα της CYTA , καλούν μερικές φορές με απόκρυψη


δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν,εμένα μου είπαν μετρήσεις..ισως μου το είπαν για να μην μου εξηγούν κτλπ..
ελπίζω μόνο να έχω ευτυχή  κατάληξη και μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα να είμαι έτοιμος.

----------


## a.libe

εισαι σε καλο δρομο..ερχονται την ημ/νια που σου ειπανε , κανουν την μετρηση και μετα παραδισουν την γραμμη sth cyta...λογικα την αλλη εβδομαδα τελος στο μαρτυριο σου

----------


## 3ftw

> εισαι σε καλο δρομο..ερχονται την ημ/νια που σου ειπανε , κανουν την μετρηση και μετα παραδισουν την γραμμη sth cyta...λογικα την αλλη εβδομαδα τελος στο μαρτυριο σου


καλα δεν ήρθαν και στην ημερομηνία που μου είπανε...αλλα αφού είμαι σε καλό.ελπιζω όπως προείπα πως την άλλη βδομαδα θα είμαι ετοιμος

----------


## Gordito

Cyta απο Ηλιουπολη κανεις;

----------


## PerseasG

> Cyta απο Ηλιουπολη κανεις;


Εδώ Ηλιουπολίτης  :Clap:  Κοντά στα Κανάρια. Μια χαρά είμαι με  16MBPS, κρίμα που λόγω απόστασης δεν παίρνω VDSL..το θέμα είναι ότι το καλοκαίρι μας τάραξαν στις διακοπές ρεύματος και αρκετές φορές δεν είχα τηλέφωνο αλλά γι'αυτό έχω και το κινητό θα μου πεις.

----------


## Gordito

Online παιζεις;

----------


## PerseasG

> Online παιζεις;


Αρκετά παιχνίδια,CoD, The Secret World, Tera Online etc etc.

Μια χαρά είναι! Xαμηλό ms , σχεδόν καθόλου lag αλλά έχω και καλή ποιότητα γραμμής και με τον ΟΤΕ ή με την HOL που είχα δεν έπαιζε κανένα θέμα.

Σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος μέχρι στιγμής.
 Όμως , σημαντικότατο, να αποφύγεις με κάθε τρόπο να σου δώσουν Thomson...αρκετά games απο το Steam είχαν σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, Ravaged etc.

Ζήτησα αλλαγή σε ADB router και βρήκα την υγειά μου.

----------


## lazaross

Ποιο ειναι το ADB ρουτερ; Τι λογο πρεπει να πεις για να σου το αλλαξουν; Κοστιζει κατι;

----------


## DJG

οτι θελεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την επικοινωνια με πολλους και θα στο δωσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## evdometap

> Ποιο ειναι το ADB ρουτερ; Τι λογο πρεπει να πεις για να σου το αλλαξουν; Κοστιζει κατι;


To ADB έχει κάνει καριέρα στα ελληνικά forum ως το "μαύρο pirelli" ή "ζαντολάστιχο",από τους γκρινιάρηδες απανταχού της γης. Πρακτικά είναι ένα αξιολογότατο voip router, με μια χαρά μενού (για ρούτερ που δίνει δωρεάν ένας πάροχος), δυνατότητες filtering από τα πάντα κλπ κλπ. Α, και που συνήθως κλειδώνει κανα δυο mbps παραπάνω από το πολυδιαφημισμένο thomson!

----------


## NiKapa

Μπραβο για την αξιοπιστια και την υποστηριξη ,7.2.13 τους καλεσα για αντικατασταση ρουτερ σημερα ηταν εδω ,ειμαι καιρο στην Συτα ,και θα παραμεινω παρ'ολα τα παραπονακια..

----------


## kostakiss

γιατι εκανες αντικατασταση ρουτερ?τι ειχε?

----------


## 3ftw

εχουν περασει 33 εργασιμες ημερες και ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει..οι του οτε επικοινωνησαν μαζι μου πεμπτη 7/2 και με ρωτουσαν που ηταν η διευθυνση..τους ειπα κι ειπαν πως θα ερθουν να κανουν μετρησεις.(ηρθαν δεν ηρθαν ποιος ξερει,ελειπα).το κουλο ειναι οτι η διευθυνση μου ειναι μεγαλη οδος και απλα μετα συνεχιζει σε παραδρομο..πηρα παρασκευη 8/2 στην συτα να ρωτησω και δεν τους ειχε ερθει καμια ενημερωση απο τον οτε...

----------


## 3ftw

σημερα με καλεσαν απο την ΕΠ και να με ενημερωσουν οτι ο οτε δεν εχει ερθει κια οτι ειχαν ενημερωση απο τον οτε οτι θα τους ενημερωσουν ποτε θα ερθουν...μου συστησε λιγες μερες υπομονη...
δεν παει αλλο αυριο παω να κανω αιτηση στον οτε..

ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την συτα ενα χρονο τωρα αλλα δηστυχως ειμαι ατυχος..θα κατσω εναν χρονο στον οτε και μετα παλι συτα

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Καλησπέρα. Εχει κανείς εντυπώσεις με cyta για vdsl απο Βριλήσσια πάτημα κοντά;  βέβαια με hol είμαι σταθερός κ δεν θέλω να τραβιεμαι..κλειδώνει στα 10 Mbps.. 
Η cyta αναφέρει οτι έχω vdsl κ απεχω 1600 μέτρα. Εμπειρικά τι σημαίνει σε ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο cyta?

----------


## nicolasdr

> Καλησπέρα. Εχει κανείς εντυπώσεις με cyta για vdsl απο Βριλήσσια πάτημα κοντά;  βέβαια με hol είμαι σταθερός κ δεν θέλω να τραβιεμαι..κλειδώνει στα 10 Mbps.. 
> Η cyta αναφέρει οτι έχω vdsl κ απεχω 1600 μέτρα. Εμπειρικά τι σημαίνει σε ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο cyta?


Θα σου αναφερω κατι αλλο..Η vdsl2 συγχρονιζει στα μεγιστα μεχρι τα 1200 μετρα με προυποθεση καλη καλωδιωση ή με μικρες απωλειες γενικα. Βρισκομαι στα 2.381 μετρα και εβαλα vdsl2. Θα πουν πολυ γιατι αλλα ειμαι στα 22 down και 2.4 up στο 35αρι πακετο..Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να επικοινωνησεις με την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση.Θα σου πουν οτι δεν γινεται να βαλεις vdsl2 λογω του οτι δεν θα εισαι πολυ κοντα στις ονομαστικες τιμες αλλα μπορεις να βαλεις αν το ζητησεις και κανουν φωνητικη καταγραφη αλλα προσωπικα απο τα 8 στο down που ειχα σε adsl2+ να παω στα 22 ειναι διαφορα..Με ενα καλο σχετικα upload.

Φιλικα..

----------


## fretwork

> τις τελευταιες μερες εχω παρατηρησει και εγω προβληματα...κυριως στο streaming. (youtube,twitchtv κτλ κτλ)
> παλια τα 720p δουλευαν ανετα,τωρα πλεον οχι,μονο μεχρι 480p.
> 
> κατα τα αλλα,surf,pings,http/ftp και .torrent ολα δουλευουν καλα.


Συνυπογράφω. Η ταχύτητα πέφτει δραματικα το βράδυ. Cyta 2play 8mbps Αθήνα κέντρο. Ειδικά Youtube.

----------


## Picard

Εμαθα απο εξυπηρετηση πελατων οτι αυξανεται ο χρονος ομιλιας στα πακετα προς κινητα απο 1 μαρτιου,το κοστος των πακετων παραμενει ιδιο,το πρωτο πακετο των 25' αυξανεται στα 40' με τη χρεωση στα 3€,απο κει και περα με το που πατησαμε στο 2013 δε μας μπηκε και τοσο καλα η χρονια,ειδα καποια συμφορηση στο νετ,πραγματακια που δε συναντουσα γιατι ηταν σφαιρατο το δικτυο μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα,σε streaming και youtube συναντω καποιες φορες μια σχετικη καθυστερηση,πιστευω οτι προερχονται απο φορτο στα κεντρα τους λογω νεων συνδεσεων εντος νεας χρονιας,με καποια σχετικη αναβαθμιση θα επιλυθουν,ελπιζω συντομα για το Κιλκις και τη κεντρικη Μακεδονια..

----------


## NiKapa

*@ nicolasdr
*
Μπορεις να το επιβεβαιωσεις αυτο αλλη μια φορα ...ενδιαφερον ακουγεται ..εισαι ακομη σταθερος στην ταχυτητα που αναφερεις ?

----------


## ermis333

Εγώ παιδιά έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως από τις ταχύτητες της Cyta και δεν βλέπω την ώρα να λήξει το συμβόλαιο να πάω αλλού είναι ανόητο να πληρώνω για VDSL και να έχω πολύ χειρότερες ταχύτητες από την ADSL2 που είχα εδώ και πόσα χρόνια.


Μα ούτε video στο Youtube να μην μπορώ να δώ δηλαδή έλεος...

----------


## 3ftw

> Εγώ παιδιά έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως από τις ταχύτητες της Cyta και δεν βλέπω την ώρα να λήξει το συμβόλαιο να πάω αλλού είναι ανόητο να πληρώνω για VDSL και να έχω πολύ χειρότερες ταχύτητες από την ADSL2 που είχα εδώ και πόσα χρόνια.
> 
> 
> Μα ούτε video στο Youtube να μην μπορώ να δώ δηλαδή έλεος...


εγω παντως παιδια θεσσλονικη που κλεβω απο εναν που εχει συτα με μια γραμμη wifi βλεπω και βιντεο στο yt και κανω τα παντα

----------


## wxkin

> εγω παντως παιδια θεσσλονικη που κλεβω απο εναν που εχει συτα με μια γραμμη wifi βλεπω και βιντεο στο yt και κανω τα παντα


Θεσσαλονική κέντρο με 8αρα σύνδεση, τις τελευταίαες 2 εβδομάδες βιντεάκια youtube μόνο 480p ή 360p σε mainstream ωρες. Για 1080p ούτε λόγος. Το downloading βεβαία πιάνει την ονομαστική.

----------


## Artemius

οσο παει και αποδεικνυεται οτι το streaming στην cyta πεθαινει... τα ιδια θεματα εχω και εγω.

ενω,σε torrent και downloads με πολλαπλα connections (μεσω IDM) παει καλα,και στα pings παλι καλα με παει.

συμπερασμα,μαλλον εχουν μπουκωσει,αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι στο peering/exchange/international traffic ή στον κορμο.
αν ηταν στα κυκλωματα συνδεσης με εξωτερικο τοτε λογικα και τα pings θα ειχαν εκτοξευτει και packet loss θα υπηρχε μεγαλο,πραμα που θα καθιστουσε τις live εφαρμογες οπως gaming μη λειτουργικες,γεγονος που προσωπικα δεν εχω συναντησει. μονο τα http/ftp downloads με πολλαπλα connections θα συνεχιζαν να δουλευουν καπως (ακομα και τα torrent θα ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα).
αν παλι ηταν στον κορμο,παλι τα ιδια προβληματα θα υπηρχαν,αλλα θα μπορουσε να γινει καποια διαχειριση πιστευω στην κινηση,καποιου ειδους traffic shaping/packet prioritizing/QoS.

οπου και αν ειναι το προβλημα,οσο το σκεφτομαι,με "μυριζει" traffic shaping/packet prioritizing/QoS. γτ τα games,torrents,http/ftp δεν πεθαινουν ή εστω δεν εχουν μεγαλα προβληματα,ενώ, τα single connection big throughput οπως youtube (και γενικα οτιδηποτε streaming) εχουν πεθανει.

οπως και να χει,ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που συμβαινει,γτ η παρεχομενη υπηρεσια ειναι ξεκαθαρα προβληματικη και μη πληρης. ευτυχως ομως,και δοξα τον Κυριο,που εστω εφαρμογες οπως gaming,skype κτλ δουλευουν ακομα καλα.

το να μη δουλευει το streaming,κουτσοπαλευεται,οι live εφαρμογες από την άλλη ομως αν δεν δουλευουν...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

ετσι ηταν μέχρι και πρότεινος η HOL στο streaming μάυρο χάλι..τους τελευταίους μήνες εχει στρώσει κάπως..

----------


## nicolasdr

> *@ nicolasdr
> *
> Μπορεις να το επιβεβαιωσεις αυτο αλλη μια φορα ...ενδιαφερον ακουγεται ..εισαι ακομη σταθερος στην ταχυτητα που αναφερεις ?


Ειμαι σχετικα σταθερος με μικρες διακυμανσεις..δηλαδη max οσο ανεφερα με - 1,5 mbit στην χειροτερη.. Θα ειναι και καλη η ποιοτητα του χαλκου σε γενικες γραμμες.. Δεν υπαρχει οριο 1000 μετρα ακριβως..Η vdsl2 ειναι μια τεχνολογια καλυτερη απο το vdsl που αποδιδει τα μεγιστα ως 1200 μετρα.. Η μειωση οφειλεται σε κακη ποιοτητα χαλκου/δομημενη καλωδιωση/παρεμβολες/ηλεκτρομαγνητικος θορυβος καθως ειναι πιο ευαισθητη σε εξωγενεις παραγοντες..Εχει καλυτερη ανοχη σε γενικες γραμμες παντως.. Απο τα 1200 μετρα και μετα αποδιδει σαν adsl2+ εχοντας σαν σημειο εκκινησης και οχι συνεχειας την αποσταση αυτη.. συνηθως στα 1200 μετρα τα 26-27 mbps ειναι εφικτα με καλη καλωδιωση..Επειτα ενας προχειρος κανονας ειναι οτι για καθε 500 μετρα υπαρχει μια απωλεια της ταξης των 2,5 - 3 mbit..

----------


## PerseasG

Πάντως Ηλιούπολη μεριά , μια χαρά από το Σάββατο,τούμπανο στο Youtube και Steam κατεβάζω με 1,6.

----------


## bill27

> ετσι ηταν μέχρι και πρότεινος η HOL στο streaming μάυρο χάλι..τους τελευταίους μήνες εχει στρώσει κάπως..




Off Topic


		εχεις καποια στοιχεια γι αυτο η πεταμε οτι θελουμε????

----------


## Darth Revan

> Μπραβο για την αξιοπιστια και την υποστηριξη ,7.2.13 τους καλεσα για αντικατασταση ρουτερ σημερα ηταν εδω ,ειμαι καιρο στην Συτα ,και θα παραμεινω παρ'ολα τα παραπονακια..



Καλησπέρα φίλε.Που πήρες και ζήτησες αλλαγη router,εξυπηρετηση πελατών?Επειδη αναγκαστικά πήγα σε adsl απο vdsl επειδη δεν κλείδωνα ταχυτητες vdsl μου στείλανε αυτη την μαλα..ια το thomson το οποίο δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο και κλειδώνει και χαμηλότερα απο το adb vdsl...Ζήτησα αλλαγή στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου λένε δεν γίνεται....Και θέλουνε να ελεγξουνε το thomson λέει...Τα έχω πάρει άσχημα....Τώρα βέβαια δεν έχω τηλέφωνο....

----------


## Nionios

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω Cyta VDSL (50/10) απο Κόρινθο και κλειδώνω στα 31/6 (είμαι λίγο μακρία από το κέντρο, απλά το θέλω για το upload).
Έχω προβληματιστεί πολύ με το θέμα της Cyta, υπάρχουν μέρες που το internet πραγματικά πετάει, 30 Mbit speedtests χωρίς κάνενα πρόβλημα στο streaming όπως youtube etc.
Άλλες μέρες πάλι (απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες) η σύνδεση πραγματικά σέρνεται (μίλαω πάντα για το download, στο upload δεν έχω κανένα θέμα).
Το speedtest δίχνει απο 3 εως 10 Mbit με πολλά spikes κατα τη μέτρηση. Για youtube και twitch ούτε λόγος, απλά δεν βλέπεις.
Σε downloads με JDownloader με premium easybytez, rapidshare παρόλο που η ταχύτητα είναι σαφώς ανώτερη από αυτή του speetest έχει μεγάλη αστάθεια.
Από την άλλη τις μέρες που η γραμμή "πάει καλά" το download speed είναι σταθερό και πολυ κοντά στα όρια τις γραμμής ~3,6 MB/s.
Προσωπικά δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση μια γράμμη που μία να δουλεύει καλά και μία καθόλου. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να κάνω διακοπή συμβολαιού (ας πληρώσω και ότι χρεώνουν για αυτό) και να πάω σε ΟΤΕ VDSL.

Μια φώτο απο το ιστορικό του speetest.net...

----------


## Τσε

Εδω και 3 μερες ψαχνουν να μου φτιαξουν το τηλεφωνο και με εχουν παρει 200 φορες να μου πουν βλακειες. 

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει το router γτ εχω προβλημα με το wifi αν και αυτο εφτιαξε σχεδον με μια αλλαγη στο καναλι (εβαλε σταθερα το 6) και μια αλλαγη στο encryption (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταει το καναλι). 
Αλλα ενταξει να μου λεει ο αλλος οταν εφτιαχνε το wifi που του λεω οτι εχω συχνα disconnect οτι φταιει το οτι δεν εχω το log στο on στης θυρες που εχω βαλει για το port forward και μου. 
O διαλογος
Cyta Sup : "Βλεπω οτι στης εφαρμογες που εχετε κανει forward στο pc saw εχετε κλειστο το log. To log πρεπει να ειναι παντα on"
Me : " Για ποιον λογο αφου το μονο που κανει ειναι καταγραφη δεν επηρεαζει τιποτα"
Cyta Sup : "Δεν εχει σημασια πρεπει να ειναι on"
Me : "Γιατι ?"
Cyta Sup : "Γιατι πρεπει να ειναι on"
Me : "Ναι οκ αλλα μπορειτε να μου πειτε τον λογο ?"
Cyta Sup : "Δεν ξερω ετσι μας εχουν πει"
Me : ..........................  :Wall:

----------


## 3ftw

ρε παιδια ειναι δυνατον ο οτε να μην μπορει ν βρει μια διεθυνση..?πλακα μου κανουν..?πηραν απο την συτα αποριψψη λογω μη σωστης διεθυνσης..η οδος που μενω εχει 100 νουμερα και ειναι κεντρικος απλα μετα αντι να συνεχισει στην ιδια οδο αλλαζει ονομα και συνεχιζει απο τον παραδρομο...ε εκει μενω εγω..στον παρδρομο..

----------


## NiKapa

Μου προσφεραν χτες τηλεφωνικα 6,5Ε εκπτωση το μηνα με δεσμευση 2 χρονων ,
απο 36 στα 29,5 (εχω το φουλ 2χ) ,αντιπροτεινα 1 χρονο μα μου μπλα μπλα..δεν ειχα σκοπο να φυγω αλλα τωρα θα το ψαξω..
η Hol δινει 34-5=29 αν εχεις vodafοne συνδεση συμβολαιο στο ιδιο ακριβως πακετο ,

πραγματικα μου κακοφανηκε ,το θεωρω κουτοπονηρια εντελως , ριχνουν ψεφτοπροσφορες για να σε δεσμευσουν μια 2ετια ..ποιος ξερει πως θα ειναι το τοπιο σε 2 χρονια ???

Οκ εχουμε κριση ,μετραμε τα ευρω μας ως ενα σημειο ,μας εχει μεινει και λιγο αξιοπρεπεια  :Mad:

----------


## Gordito

> Μου προσφεραν χτες τηλεφωνικα 6,5Ε εκπτωση το μηνα με δεσμευση 2 χρονων ,
> απο 36 στα 29,5 (εχω το φουλ 2χ) ,αντιπροτεινα 1 χρονο μα μου μπλα μπλα..δεν ειχα σκοπο να φυγω αλλα τωρα θα το ψαξω..
> η Hol δινει 34-5=29 αν εχεις vodafοne συνδεση συμβολαιο στο ιδιο ακριβως πακετο ,
> 
> πραγματικα μου κακοφανηκε ,το θεωρω κουτοπονηρια εντελως , ριχνουν ψεφτοπροσφορες για να σε δεσμευσουν μια 2ετια ..ποιος ξερει πως θα ειναι το τοπιο σε 2 χρονια ???
> 
> Οκ εχουμε κριση ,μετραμε τα ευρω μας ως ενα σημειο ,μας εχει μεινει και λιγο αξιοπρεπεια


Γιατί θεωρείς την πρόταση αναξιοπρεπή?? 

Τι πρόταση περίμενες? - 15€ για 5 μήνες? 

Άλλο αν εσένα δεν σε βολεύει...

From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner

----------


## NiKapa

Ειμαι 3 χρονια ηδη εκει ,μπορω ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη να παω στην Hol στα 29 με 1 χρονο δεσμευση ,που βλεπεις εσυ την προσφορα για να καταλαβω ..πιο πολυ σε σπρωχνει να φυγεις παρα το καλο ..
Εφοσον λοιπον ειμαι 3 χρονια εκει και καλοπληρωτής θα επρεπε να μου δωσουν την έκπτωση χωρις περιορισμο και δεσμευση ..αλλωστε δεν εκδηλωσα τάσεις φυγής ουτε απευθύνθηκα αλλού ..

Ετσι κρατας τους συνδρομητες σου (οχι πελατες οπως μας λεει) :Evil: 

Ακου κει ..._αγαπητε πελατη_  ..ουτε σωστα Ελληνικα δεν μιλανε/γραφουνε  ..τα εχω παρει  :Razz:

----------


## Τσε

Επειδη εισαι 3 χρονια και πληρωνεις στην ωρα σου αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να σου κανουν και οτι θες. Εταιρια ειναι και πρεπει να βγαλει κερδος καπως.Εαν αρχισει να δινει σε ολους τοσες εκπτωσεις με ενα χρονο συμβολαιο στον επομενο χρονο τι θα δωσει ? Δεν λεω να 2 χρονια ειναι πολλα αλλα και η εκπτωση που σου δινει δεν ειναι και μικρη.

----------


## NiKapa

> Επειδη εισαι 3 χρονια και πληρωνεις στην ωρα σου αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να σου κανουν και οτι θες. Εταιρια ειναι και πρεπει να βγαλει κερδος καπως.Εαν αρχισει να δινει σε ολους τοσες εκπτωσεις με ενα χρονο συμβολαιο στον επομενο χρονο τι θα δωσει ? Δεν λεω να 2 χρονια ειναι πολλα αλλα και η εκπτωση που σου δινει δεν ειναι και μικρη.


Δεν διαφωνω ..αλλα εγω δεν ζητησα κατι ..αυτοι με καλεσαν και μαλλον με προκαλεσαν

----------


## filipgrk

Ε φαντασου χωρις να κανεις καποια κινηση εσυ αυτοι απο μονοι τους σου εκαναν προσφορα γιατι οπως πολυ σωστα λες εισαι παλιος πελατης . Το κακο που το βρισκεις δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ? 6.5χ 24 = 156 ευρω για 2 χρονια . Τωρα σκεψου αυτο που λες για να πας στη HOL . Θα εχεις τέλη ενεργοποιησης αρα σίγουρα σε οριζοντα ενως χρονου πληρωνεις ηδη παραπανω στην Hol παρα στην Cyta . Απο κει και περα τον επομενο χρονο που θα ανεβει το πακετο σου , προφανως και θα κανεις αιτηση σε αλλη εταιρια αμα δεν σου κανουν καποια καλυτερη προσφορα , αρα αλλα τελη ενεργοποιησης εκει . Μακροπρόθεσμα εισαι χαμενος και αρκετα μαλιστα . Καταλαβαίνω την αγανάκτηση σου αλλα σκεψου το ψύχραιμα πριν κανεις οποιαδήποτε κινηση , την εχω πατήσει και εγω ετσι και μετα έκλαιγα τα λεφτα μου .

----------


## NiKapa

@filipgrk,

Θεωρω την προσφορα _δηθεν κι εκ του πονηρου_. ειμαι 3 χρονια Cyta's και δεν εχω κανει ουτε παραπονα ουτε γκρινιαζω για το παραμικρο ,Ουτε τους <απειλησα> οτι θα φυγω ,το να μου λενε σου δινουμε 6,5Ε τον μηνα μπλα μπλα και δεσμευσου για 2 χρονια ,το βρισκω υποτιμητικο  ..
αντιπροτεινα 1 χρονο δεσμευση ,αρχισανε τα σουξου μουξου ..πολιτικες της Ψυτα μπλα μπλα ..to the good 
Tα εχω εξηγησει ολα παραπανω ..

----------


## filipgrk

Κοιτα απλα εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν σου δινει καποιος κατι χωρις να το ζητησεις και σε βολευει ( γιατι ετσι γραφεις παραπανω ) γιατι να μην το παρεις . Τελος παντων δικη σου ειναι η επιλογή. Εγω απλα την σκεψη μου λεω .

----------


## NiKapa

> Κοιτα απλα εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν σου δινει καποιος κατι χωρις να το ζητησεις και σε βολευει ( γιατι ετσι γραφεις παραπανω ) γιατι να μην το παρεις . Τελος παντων δικη σου ειναι η επιλογή. Εγω απλα την σκεψη μου λεω .


Σε ευχαριστω για τον διαλογο ,οχι δεν με βολευει η δεσμευση 2 χρονων ,ουτε μου εχει κανει καποια χαρη η Συτα ..

----------


## Gordito

Αυτες τις μερες, αν οχι σημερα, θα ενεργοποιηθει η *cyta adsl* εδω.

Ερωτησεις/αποριες:

1) Μιας και δεν εχω ακομα εξοπλισμο, μπορω να λέιτουργησω το ιντερνετ με το Linksys Wag200g προσωρινα;

2) Τηλεφωνια παιζει μονο απο το router? Και τωρα που το router ειναι μονο στην κρεβατοκαμαρα και οχι στην κεντρικη πριζα; Αναγκαστικα ασυρματο τηλεφωνο;

3) Πως θα καταλαβω οτι ενεργοποιηθηκα, εφοσον δεν εχω το ρουτερ;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> 2) Τηλεφωνια παιζει μονο απο το router? Και τωρα που το router ειναι μονο στην κρεβατοκαμαρα και οχι στην κεντρικη πριζα; Αναγκαστικα ασυρματο τηλεφωνο;
> 
> 3) Πως θα καταλαβω οτι ενεργοποιηθηκα, εφοσον δεν εχω το ρουτερ;


2) Ναι. Μπορείς βέβαια να κάνεις επιστροφή του σήματος προς τα πίσω και να δώσεις τηλέφωνο σε όλες τις πρίζες.

3) Δε θα έχεις τηλεφωνικό τόνο σε καμία πρίζα.

----------


## PerseasG

> Ειμαι 3 χρονια ηδη εκει ,μπορω ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη να παω στην Hol στα 29 με 1 χρονο δεσμευση ,που βλεπεις εσυ την προσφορα για να καταλαβω ..πιο πολυ σε σπρωχνει να φυγεις παρα το καλο ..
> Εφοσον λοιπον ειμαι 3 χρονια εκει και καλοπληρωτής θα επρεπε να μου δωσουν την έκπτωση χωρις περιορισμο και δεσμευση ..αλλωστε δεν εκδηλωσα τάσεις φυγής ουτε απευθύνθηκα αλλού ..
> 
> Ετσι κρατας τους συνδρομητες σου (οχι πελατες οπως μας λεει)
> 
> Ακου κει ..._αγαπητε πελατη_  ..ουτε σωστα Ελληνικα δεν μιλανε/γραφουνε  ..τα εχω παρει



Να με συγχωράς αλλά 6,50 Ευρώ έκπτωση είναι μια χαρά, είναι προσωπική σου άποψη ότι το βρίσκει "λίγο" και καλά κάνεις.

Αλλά να μην περιμένεις να σου δώσουν και 20 ευρώ το πάγιο σου, ξέρεις πρέπει η εταιρία να έχει και κέρδος από εσένα.

Για κάνε υπολογισμό: 6,50 Ευρώ σε 10.000 πελάτες κάθε μήνα και θα δεις πόσα  "χάνει" η εταιρία.

Τώρα αναφέρεις ότι σε προκάλεσαν επειδή σου έκαναν πρόταση μείωσης παγίου???

Καλό και αυτό.

Την επόμενη φορά ζήτα το και τσάμπα με δέσμευση 1 ημέρα. :Worthy:

----------


## Gordito

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιες είναι οι ρυθμίσεις που θα βάλω στο ρουτερ μου για να έχω ίντερνετ?

Είναι ίδιες με αυτές του ΟΤΕ, απλά βάζω το user name και password της cyta?? 

Έχω ενεργοποιηθει χωρίς εξοπλισμό (καλή αρχή κάναμε)

From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτες που σου στειλανε στο sms 
user/pass
και ναι 8.35 vci/vpi

----------


## Gordito

Ειχε γινει το εξης:

Ειχα κανονικα πρασινα λαμπακια ολα, ειχε μπει το skype, εμπαινα και απο κινητο αλλα δεν εμπαινε απο browser!!

DNS παιζουν μονο της Cyta?

----------


## prodromosfan

ισως, μισο

- - - Updated - - -

Primary DNS:  78.87.0.152
Secondary DNS:  78.87.0.162

- - - Updated - - -

κοιτα και εδω

----------


## Gordito

Toυς εχω βαλει και παιζουν ολα κανονικα τωρα.

Με 41 attenuation, στον ΟΤΕ επαιζα με 2 mbps, ενω τωρα με cyta παιζω με 4 mbps. (και 900 kbps up αντι για 512 του ΟΤΕ.)
Μονη αλλαγη οτι ειμαι interleaved πλεον, που δεν με πολυενδιαφερει γιατι δεν παιζω online πια.

Το πρωτο μισαωρο παιζουν ολα πολυ καλα, oριακα βλεπω και 720p πλεον !!!!

----------


## evdometap

> Toυς εχω βαλει και παιζουν ολα κανονικα τωρα.
> 
> Με 41 attenuation, στον ΟΤΕ επαιζα με 2 mbps, ενω τωρα με cyta παιζω με 4 mbps. (και 900 kbps up αντι για 512 του ΟΤΕ.)
> Μονη αλλαγη οτι ειμαι interleaved πλεον, που δεν με πολυενδιαφερει γιατι δεν παιζω online πια.
> 
> Το πρωτο μισαωρο παιζουν ολα πολυ καλα, oριακα βλεπω και 720p πλεον !!!!


Ποιό ρούτερ σου δώσανε?

----------


## Artemius

αφου βλεπεις -εστω και οριακα- 720p στην cyta,μη λες τπτ,ευχαριστω πολυ να λες και αναψε και μια λαμπαδα...

οι περισσοτεροι εξ ημων εχουμε ξεχασει τι σημαινει 720p (ακομα και ατομα με υψηλους συγχρονισμους).

με την ευχη του Προεδρου λοιπον καλωσηρθες στην cyta 



 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

τα πρωινα δεν εχει προβλημα η cyta.
απογευματα προς βραδια μπουκωνει.

----------


## Gordito

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιό ρούτερ σου δώσανε?


Δεν εχω router ακομα, με το LinksysWag200G ειμαι.




> αφου βλεπεις -εστω και οριακα- 720p στην cyta,μη λες τπτ,ευχαριστω πολυ να λες και αναψε και μια λαμπαδα...
> 
> οι περισσοτεροι εξ ημων εχουμε ξεχασει τι σημαινει 720p (ακομα και ατομα με υψηλους συγχρονισμους).
> 
> με την ευχη του Προεδρου λοιπον καλωσηρθες στην cyta


Τις δεχομαι ευχαριστα, ποτε δεν ειχα εναλλακτικο  (αν εξαιρεσεις τραυματικη εμπειρια με Tellas παλια στο Texas.)




> τα πρωινα δεν εχει προβλημα η cyta.
> απογευματα προς βραδια μπουκωνει.


Εχει κανεις ιδεα πως πανε τα pings;
Δεν με πολυενδιαφερει το download, οσο το online για τις λιγες φορες που θα παιξω πια online Fifa.

Με απλο τηλεφωνο με περνανε σε FastPath;

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι σε περνανε
pings δεν εχω ιδεα, δεν παιζω

----------


## Τσε

Εμενα παντως για να με βαλουν σε fastpath μου ζητησαν να τους στειλω mail που να γραφει τα στοιχεια μου και οτι δεν φερουν ευθυνη για πιθανα disconnect.

Y.Γ.: Αυτα που λετε παντως για τα βιντεο και το 720p να λετε και οτι δεν ισχυουν παντου. Εμενα προσωπικα τετοια προβληματα δεν μου παρουσιαζει. Ουτε με 720 ουτε με youtube . Τα παντα κανονικα. Τωρα που μου φτιαξαν και το τηλ ειμαι μια χαρα. Αμα στον χρονο μου κανουν και καμια καλη προσφορα για vdsl τοτε λογικα θα μεινω.

----------


## Greenleaf

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εχει κανεις ιδεα πως πανε τα pings;
> Δεν με πολυενδιαφερει το download, οσο το online για τις λιγες φορες που θα παιξω πια online Fifa.
> 
> Με απλο τηλεφωνο με περνανε σε FastPath;


Δώσε ip του Server που σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνουμε σύγκριση. Εγώ είδα μεγάλη διαφορά σε κάτι γερμανικούς servers.

Με e-mail όπως λέει και ο Τσε, έστειλα και σε λίγες ώρες ήμουν σε fastpath.

----------


## Gordito

Το πιο κοντινο που βρηκα σε ip adress για *fifa 13 server* ειναι αυτο:

http://helpforum.sky.com/t5/Broadban...13/td-p/698180

----------


## Greenleaf

Αυτή η ip είναι Αμερική οπότε μην περιμένεις πολλά, ήταν και unreachable, στο πρωτελευταίο hop είχα 150~

Τέλος πάντων αφού σε ενδιαφέρει το Online gaming πήγαινε σε fastpath, δεν ξέρω αν έχει επιλογή το Fifa να κάνει host κάποιος παίχτης και να παίζεις, τότε σίγουρα αν είναι από Ελλάδα/Ευρώπη θα είναι καλύτερα...

----------


## Τσε

Φιλε και εγω παιζω fifa 13 μια χαρα με cyta . Βεβαια εχω καλη γραμμη οχι σαν αυτη που εχεις εσυ. Αμα κανεις forward της θυρες που θελει το Fifa δεν φανταζομαι να εχεις προβλημα για κανεναν server. 

Y.Γ.: Αμα σου αρεσει το be a pro και μπορεις να παιξεις σε αμυντικη θεση στειλε μου ενα πμ αν θες να μπεις σε μια ομαδουλα που εχουμε φτιαξει με διαφορα αλλα παιδια. Και οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερεται (για αμυνα η τερμα ομως μονο) ειναι ευπροσδεκτος.

----------


## Artemius

> Εχει κανεις ιδεα πως πανε τα pings;
> Δεν με πολυενδιαφερει το download, οσο το online για τις λιγες φορες που θα παιξω πια online Fifa.
> 
> Με απλο τηλεφωνο με περνανε σε FastPath;



1-2 ματσακια Dota2 που παιζω την ημερα,στο EU West pool (ή Γαλλία ή Γερμανία πρεπει να ειναι οι servers) συνηθως ειμαι στα 80-100 ms. μια χαρα δηλαδη (βεβαια μιλαμε παντα για servers της Valve...)

για Fastpath μεσω e-mail. και εγω ειχα ψηθει να ζητησω αλλαγη σε fastpath αλλα μιας και ετσι παει καλα,γτ να ασχολουμε...

----------


## Gordito

> 2) Ναι. Μπορείς βέβαια να κάνεις επιστροφή του σήματος προς τα πίσω και να δώσεις τηλέφωνο σε όλες τις πρίζες.
> 
> 3) Δε θα έχεις τηλεφωνικό τόνο σε καμία πρίζα.


Αυριο θα μου ερθει ο εξοπλισμος, αυτην την επιστροφη πως ακριβως θα την κανω;

- - - Updated - - -

Μου ηρθε σημερα ο εξοπλισμος.

Το router ειναι ενα Thompson/*Technicolor* *TG703*

Παραθετω και τα στατιστικα:



Ειναι ολα ιδια με του linksys, αλλα πολλα errors βλεπω!!! Ειναι φυσιολογικα; Ή θα μου δημιουργουν προβλημα;

----------


## evdometap

> Αυριο θα μου ερθει ο εξοπλισμος, αυτην την επιστροφη πως ακριβως θα την κανω;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μου ηρθε σημερα ο εξοπλισμος.
> 
> Το router ειναι ενα Thompson/*Technicolor* *TG703*
> 
> Παραθετω και τα στατιστικα:
> ...


Με κανα-δυο reset θα στρώσει,θα βλέπεις μόνο FEC errors,τα οποία είναι καλό να υπάρχουν βασικά. Αν μπορείς κράτα με ενήμερο σχετικά με disconnects,γιατί ένας φίλος μου που το έχει,έχει πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και επανασυνδέεται μόνο μέσω του gui.

----------


## Gordito

Εκανα ενα reset το απογευματακι, και εχω οντως πολυ λιγοτερα λαθη, με λιγο χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου:



Απο συνδεσεις ή περιεργη συμπεριφορα καμια, ολα παιζουν ρολοι!

----------


## Artemius

με τα χει κανει τσουρεκια σημερα η Cyta... μεγαλα pings και disconnects. :Evil:  :Evil:  :Badmood:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Dwarf:  :Dwarf:  :Ork:  :Ork:  :Shoot:  :Shoot:  :Rifle:  :2Guns:  :Gun:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:  :Chair:

----------


## wxkin

> με τα χει κανει τσουρεκια σημερα η Cyta... μεγαλα pings και disconnects.


Σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι εμετική. Οnline gaming για κανέναν λόγο. (θεσσαλονική κέντρο) Και e-radio σταματά καθε 1-2 λεπτά -.-

----------


## Gordito

Εδω Αθηνα παντως, μια χαρα επαιζα fifa online (με Interleaved).....

----------


## Τσε

Εμενα σημερα οντως ηταν αθλια η συνδεση αλλα παιζει να εφταιγε οτι εκανα κατι βλακειες στης ρυθμισεις του pc μου. Στο fifa με πεταγε σχεδον σε καθε αγωνα σε καποια στιγμη.

----------


## Hetfield

Αθλια η συνδεση μου και μενα σημερα. Disconnects κι ουτε λογος για online games. Σκατοεταιρια κατεντησε η Cyta.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγώ πάντως Αθήνα δεν είχα θέμα!

----------


## Artemius

εμετος και σημερα η cyta. 2η μερα σερι και ειναι και Σ/Κ ! σε Dota2 τα pings εχουν στρογγυλοκαθισει στα 200 ms,2 dc χαλαρα / game, αναθεμα ακομα και στο zynga πεταει disconnect :/

αν δεν φτιαξει απο Δευτερα,αντε βαρια Τριτη εχω φυγει για αλλου,και ας με παιρνουν τηλ. για αντιπροσφορα...

----------


## flexone

Κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης και εγώ και όντως χθές ειδικά ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση, ανα 1 λεπτό dc. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπανε πως έχουνε πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές εξωτερικού για αυτό υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στα games κυρίως. Τώρα αυτός είπε μετά το απόγευμα θα είναι οκ, άντε να δούμε...

----------


## Artemius

> μου είπανε πως έχουνε πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές εξωτερικού για αυτό υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στα games κυρίως


*
αν σε ειπανε κτ τετοιο,τουλαχιστον ειναι ειλικρινεις,οτι πολυ απλα εχουν ξεμεινει απο international bandwith,εχουν μπουκωσει τα κυκλωματα και αντε γεια...
*
θα ζησω παλι τις παλιες κακες εποχες της forthnet,οχι Θεε μου...

και μην φαει κανεις το παραμυθι οτι θα φτιαχτει μεσα στο Σ/Κ,γτ εδω και καιρο υπηρχε προβλημα με το international bandwith,φαινοταν απο αρκετους συμφορουμιτες,ειδικα σε ατομα με υψηλους συγχρονισμους,που ειχαν μειωμενο throughput και προβλημα στο streaming,σαφες ενδειξεις οτι υπαρχει θεμα στην επαρκεια bandwith.

αν μη τι αλλο,και αμεσα να αυξησουν τα κυκλωματα τους,μεσα στο Σ/Κ,δεν κλεινονται συμφωνιες...


υ.γ. : ισως να προσπαθησουν να την παλεψουν με traffic shaping. ειναι εφικτο,υποθετω βοηθαει ο τροπος που ειναι στημενο το δικτυο (ομοιομορφια και κεντρικη διαχειριση στα cpe). προσωπικα το ευχομαι (κοιτα που φτασαμε,να αποζηταμε ts...) ,μιας και οι live εφαρμογες ή δουλευουν ή οχι,τα http/ftp-torrent dl's,και πιο αργα αν πηγαινουν παλι θα κατεβουν.

υ.γ. 2 : ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ελπιζω για την ψυχικη μου υγεια να κανω λαθος,και να μην ισχυουν τα ανωθεν. αλλα η προαποκτηθεισα εμπειρια αυτα με λεει...


παρτε και ενα φρεσκο tracert και ping σε Dota 2 EU server...

*Spoiler:*







```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>tracert 146.66.155.96

Tracing route to 146.66.155.96 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    34 ms    35 ms    34 ms  b3.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.3]
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    36 ms    40 ms    35 ms  78-2-210.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.210]
  5   106 ms   106 ms   106 ms  ge2-0-0.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.181]

  6   160 ms   157 ms   155 ms  xe-2-2-0.franco31.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.22
3]
  7   157 ms   159 ms   159 ms  ffm-b12-link.telia.net [213.248.68.189]
  8   157 ms   149 ms   150 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.246.102]
  9   208 ms   161 ms   181 ms  prag-bb1-link.telia.net [213.155.131.217]
 10   168 ms   177 ms   173 ms  win-b4-link.telia.net [80.91.245.233]
 11   172 ms   169 ms   169 ms  valve-ic-156665-win-b4.c.telia.net [195.12.255.1
86]
 12   189 ms   190 ms   188 ms  146.66.155.227
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15  ^C

C:\Users\ArtemiuS> ping -n 100 -l 128 146.66.155.96

Pinging 146.66.155.96 with 128 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 146.66.155.96:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
Control-C
^C

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping -n 100 -l 128 146.66.155.227

Pinging 146.66.155.227 with 128 bytes of data:
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=196ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=198ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=205ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=198ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=206ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=193ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=197ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=198ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=198ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=198ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=196ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=205ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=199ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=207ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=208ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=195ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=201ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=203ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=205ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=204ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=200ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 146.66.155.227:
    Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 100, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 193ms, Maximum = 208ms, Average = 201ms

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>
```







εχει ξεκαθαρα μπουκωσει...και μη χειροτερα.δεν αναφερει βεβαια loss -ετυχε-,πραμα που δεν ισχυει,μιας και εχω και disconnects στα match....

----------


## Hetfield

Παντως κι ενας φιλος μου με hol ειχε τα ιδια θεματα με εμενα. Δε νομιζω να ειναι μονο θεμα μη επαρκους διεθνης διασυνδεσης, εδω δε μπορουσα να μιλησω skype με hol που υποτιθεται οτι συνδεονται με grix. 

Οπως και να χει, η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη τον τελευταιο μηνα, απλα χθες ηταν το αποκορυφωμα.

----------


## SfH

Σύμφωνα με το smokeping, μάλλον έχουν πρόβλημα τα κυκλώματα με την pccw.

----------


## Greenleaf

Τον τελευταίο καιρό, μπορώ να πω πως ήταν καλά τα πράγματα. Χθες και σήμερα παρουσιάζεται αυτό που περιγράφει ο Artemius. Πριν κανά 2 ώρες, είχα γύρω στο 60 ping και τώρα είμαι στα 150, όλα καλά εντός, αλλά μόλις βγαίνει έξω βαράει κόκκινο...

----------


## Artemius

> Παντως κι ενας φιλος μου με hol ειχε τα ιδια θεματα με εμενα. Δε νομιζω να ειναι μονο θεμα μη επαρκους διεθνης διασυνδεσης, εδω δε μπορουσα να μιλησω skype με hol που υποτιθεται οτι συνδεονται με grix. 
> 
> Οπως και να χει, η κατασταση ειναι τραγικη τον τελευταιο μηνα, απλα χθες ηταν το αποκορυφωμα.



δεν εχει σημασια,αν εχουν peering μεσω GR-IX,αφου μιλαμε για skype,αν δεν κανω λαθος η συνδεση πραγματοποιειται μεσω servers του skype.





> Σύμφωνα με το smokeping, μάλλον έχουν πρόβλημα τα κυκλώματα με την pccw.



ελα μωρε-μωρε απλα το μισο bandwith λειπει...

αλλα γτ και πριν πεσουν τα links,υπηρχαν προβληματα που παραπεμπαν σε ανεπαρκεια bandwith τις ωρες αιχμης?

ενα τελευταιο,ειμαστε σιγουροι για την χωρητικοτητα αυτων των κυκλωματων?


υ.γ. : τα κυκλωματα σηκωθηκαν.τα pings εχουν πεσει κατα 25ms (175 τωρα),σε μιση-1 ωρα καλως εχοντων θα εχουν πεσει κατω απο τα 100 με Γαλλια-Γερμανια. αντε να δουμε....

----------


## Hetfield

> δεν εχει σημασια,αν εχουν peering μεσω GR-IX,αφου μιλαμε για skype,αν δεν κανω λαθος η συνδεση πραγματοποιειται μεσω servers του skype.


Απ'οσο ξερω ειναι p2p συνδεση.

Τι να λεμε τωρα, εδω σε server της otenet χτυπαω 100αρια, ειναι απλα ενα αισχος η κατασταση!

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύμφωνα με το smokeping, μάλλον έχουν πρόβλημα τα κυκλώματα με την pccw.




Off Topic


		Εχει η Cyta 40 gbit διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο;  :Thinking:

----------


## Artemius

το γκαντεμιασα....ειχαν σηκωθει για μερικα λεπτα και μετα παλι το χαος. μα καλα τι σοι κυκλωμα ειναι αυτο? και κραζαμε την seabone...  :Razz:  με φαινεται σημερα θα δω μονοκοπανια ολοκληρες σεζον απο σειρες...  :Razz: 

υ.γ. : παρατηρω οτι και οι αλλοι ISP (πλην ΟΤΕ) τρωνε φρικες με αυτην την ιστορια με την PCCW,εστω και εμμεσα. τα κυκλωματα των Wind και Forthnet πιεζονται αγρια,στην HOL λιγο καλυτερα τα πραματα. domino effect απο την υπερφορτωση των κυκλωματων της Seabone μιας και ολο το traffic της Cyta περναει πλεον απο εκει?

κλειστε τα torrents μπρε σερνονται ολοι  :Razz: 

(ωρε πλακα που θα χει "να τραβηξει την πριζα" στα torrentopackets/torrentoports η cyta  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  δεν ειναι δα και δυσκολο...  :Razz:  )

----------


## Gordito

Και εγώ το γκαντεμιασα.. 
Χτες το βράδυ είχα πάρα πολύ χάλια ταχύτητα και σήμερα το ρουτερ δεν συνδέεται.... 

Αλήθεια σε πόσο καιρό μπορώ να φύγω από την έναρξη ενεργοποίησης χωρίς να πληρώσω τέλη αποσύνδεσης;

From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner

----------


## SfH

> Εχει η Cyta 40 gbit διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο;


Υποθέτω πως ναι.




> υ.γ. : παρατηρω οτι και οι αλλοι ISP (πλην ΟΤΕ) τρωνε φρικες με αυτην την ιστορια με την PCCW,εστω και εμμεσα. τα κυκλωματα των Wind και Forthnet πιεζονται αγρια,στην HOL λιγο καλυτερα τα πραματα. domino effect απο την υπερφορτωση των κυκλωματων της Seabone μιας και ολο το traffic της Cyta περναει πλεον απο εκει?


Δε νομίζω, απλά κι άλλοι πιτάρουν που και που, ειδικά τις ώρες αιχμής. Αν δεις διαγράμματα που δείχνουν κίνηση σε μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα, θα δεις διάφορα spikes σε αρκετά uplinks αρκετών isp.

----------


## Gordito

> Αλήθεια σε πόσο καιρό μπορώ να φύγω από την έναρξη ενεργοποίησης χωρίς να πληρώσω τέλη αποσύνδεσης;
> 
> From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner


Αυτό το ξέρει κανείς;

From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner

----------


## Artemius

> Δε νομίζω, απλά κι άλλοι πιτάρουν που και που, ειδικά τις ώρες αιχμής. Αν δεις διαγράμματα που δείχνουν κίνηση σε μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα, θα δεις διάφορα spikes σε αρκετά uplinks αρκετών isp.


το λεω γτ παρατηρω οτι συμβαδιζει η κατασταση των uplinks των αλλων ακριβως σχεδον με την πτωση των links της PCCW στη Cyta. συγκεκριμενα παρατηρησε χρονικα τα seabone links των αλλων με την πτωση των κυκλωματων της Cyta.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό το ξέρει κανείς;
> 
> From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner


με φαινεται μπορεις να κανεις υπαναχωρηση στο 15ημερο. αλλα χανεις το νουμερο. δεν ορκιζομαι ομως.

αν εχεις ακομα χρονικο περιθωριο,περιμενε να δεις-δουμε μεχρι την Τριτη. προσωπικα αν δεν εχει φτιαξει μεχρι τοτε,εχω φυγει,προσωπικα ειμαι αοριστου...


υ.γ. : εχουν αγγιξει τα 300 ms τα 2 εναπομειναντα seabone uplinks...πληρης ταφοπλακα σε οτιδηποτε live. μα καλα,τοσο μυαλο θελει ή τοσο θαρρος πια,να παρθει η αποφαση για TS/QoS ? με ενα απλο περιορισμο στα torrents,θα αναπνευσει αμεσα το δικτυο...ειναι και σχετικα ευκολο να γινει οπως ειναι δομημενο το δικτυο της cyta...

----------


## gp1

6-7 λεπτά για 2λεπτο βίντεο στο youtube 720p.  :OK:

----------


## Gordito

> το λεω γτ παρατηρω οτι συμβαδιζει η κατασταση των uplinks των αλλων ακριβως σχεδον με την πτωση των links της PCCW στη Cyta. συγκεκριμενα παρατηρησε χρονικα τα seabone links των αλλων με την πτωση των κυκλωματων της Cyta.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> με φαινεται μπορεις να κανεις υπαναχωρηση στο 15ημερο. αλλα χανεις το νουμερο. δεν ορκιζομαι ομως.
> 
> αν εχεις ακομα χρονικο περιθωριο,περιμενε να δεις-δουμε μεχρι την Τριτη. προσωπικα αν δεν εχει φτιαξει μεχρι τοτε,εχω φυγει,προσωπικα ειμαι αοριστου...
> 
> υ.γ. : εχουν αγγιξει τα 300 ms τα 2 εναπομειναντα seabone uplinks...πληρης ταφοπλακα σε οτιδηποτε live. μα καλα,τοσο μυαλο θελει ή τοσο θαρρος πια,να παρθει η αποφαση για TS/QoS ? με ενα απλο περιορισμο στα torrents,θα αναπνευσει αμεσα το δικτυο...ειναι και σχετικα ευκολο να γινει οπως ειναι δομημενο το δικτυο της cyta...


Καλά, μην περνάς και εσύ στην άλλη πλευρά... 

Να κάνει αναβάθμιση δικτύου, ο περιορισμός των τορρεντ δεν είναι λύση

From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner

----------


## Artemius

> Καλά, μην περνάς και εσύ στην άλλη πλευρά... 
> 
> Να κάνει αναβάθμιση δικτύου, ο περιορισμός των τορρεντ δεν είναι λύση
> 
> From Xperia Neo V with Forum Runner



αυτη τη στιγμη το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχουν πεσει τελειως 2 απο τα 4 uplinks τους,και οχι τοσο η ανεπαρκεια του συνολου του bandwith ολων των uplinks της.  :Wink: 

οπτικα και χονδρικα φαντασου το σαν να εχουν βγει απο την πριζα ενα πραμα τα μπουζι των 2 απο τους 4 κυλινδρους  :Razz: 

οποτε αυτη τη στιγμη το προβλημα ειναι αμεσο και προσωρινο (το ποσο προσωρινο θα δειξει),και χρειαζομαστε αμεσες και προσωρινες λυσεις.

μεχρι να ξαναμπουν στην πριζα τα αλλα 2 uplinks (τι στο καλο πια και αυτα,κομητης τα χτυπησε?!?! ),με ενα απλο περιορισμο στα torrents θα βελτιωθει αμεσα η κατασταση.
και λεω "απλο",γτ το δικτυο της cyta ειναι μικρο και ομοιομορφο,π.χ. 2 συγκεκριμενα cpe,κλειδωμενα,που μπορουν να ελεγχθουν/ρυθμιστουν κεντρικα.

*δηλαδη τι πρεπει να γινει με αυτους εκει στην Cyta,να αρχιζουμε να τους ουρλιαζουμε την λυση,απο το adslgr,ατομα που δεν ειμαστε καν IT επαγγελματιες,σε αυτους που ειναι η δουλεια τους?*


(και η πλκ ειναι αμα εξαιρεσεις την πλειονοτητα εμας των απλων members,το forum staff ειναι τιγκα απο ατομα του χωρου....δεν τους εκοψε και εκει στην cyta να προσλαβουν απο το adslgr  :Razz:  πατ-κιουτ θα ειχε λυθει το θεμα,ποσοστιαιο QoS για torrent κινηση επι της ταχυτητας συγχρονισμου και ξεμπερδεψαμε! we luuuuv TR069  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## JohnF

> ποσοστιαιο QoS για torrent κινηση επι της ταχυτητας συγχρονισμου και ξεμπερδεψαμε! we luuuuv TR069  )


Δεν νομίζω να το κάνει κανένας πάροχος αυτό . Άντε το πολυ η Cyta να δίνει priority στο voice traffic , λόγω του ότι δίνει VoIP τηλεφωνία. Δεν είναι υλοποιήσιμη λύση αυτή σε επίπεδο παρόχου πιστεύω.

----------


## Artemius

> Δεν νομίζω να το κάνει κανένας πάροχος αυτό . Άντε το πολυ η Cyta να δίνει priority στο voice traffic , λόγω του ότι δίνει VoIP τηλεφωνία. Δεν είναι υλοποιήσιμη λύση αυτή σε επίπεδο παρόχου πιστεύω.



η εταιρεια ομως δουλευει με μονο 2 cpe,τα οποια ειναι κλειδωμενα για τον χρηστη,με admin account μονο για την εταιρεια η οποια και τα ελεγχει και τα ρυθμιζει μεσω TR069. κοινως το λεγομενο μπορει να κανει οτι αλλαγες και ρυθμισεις θελει στα router μας. μια αλλαγη στα QoS rules δεν θα ηταν δυσκολο...

ο ιδιος τροπος/διαυλος που τραβαει αυτοματα username/pass απο τα κεντρικα,κανει αναβαθμιση f/w,κτλ κτλ,μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για κτ τετοιο.

σε αλλους isp δεν ειναι τεχνικα εφικτο. στην cyta ειναι. το γτ δε λενε να το κανουν,δεν κτλβαινω.

επιπλεον οσον αφορα το κομματι της τηλεφωνιας,αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο το καναλι,και προδεσμευμενη η ταχυτητα για να λειτουργησει. αυτο σε επιπεδο cpe. προφανως θα προυπαρχει προβλεψη για λιγο-πολυ de facto δεσμευση bandwith απo τα uplinks για την τηλεφωνια.
αν μη τι αλλο,το τηλ. ειναι καθολικη υπηρεσια.

βεβαια... σε αλλες χωρες,οι εκει εταιρεις θεωρουν και αλλα πραματα ως "καθολικη υπηρεσια"....στο Ελλαδισταν οχι.


υ.γ. : και ετσι προχειρα παραθετω και ενα copy-paste απο wikipedia τι γινεται μεσω TR069




> *High-level operations possible through Technical Report-069*
> 
>     Service activation and reconfiguration
>         Initial configuration of the service as part of zero-touch or one-touch configuration process
>         Service reestablishment (ex. after device is factory-reset, exchanged)
>     Remote Subscriber Support
>         Verification of the device status and functionality
>         Manual reconfiguration
>     Firmware and Configuration Management
> ...

----------


## SfH

Ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα μας αλλά:

α) Το να πιάσει κάποιος με επιτυχία σημαντικό ποσοστό των torrents δεν είναι τεχνικά εύκολο ( ειδικά στα CPE ) και δε θα αναφερθώ καν στα νομικά. 

β) Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στους δικούς μας παρόχους, αλλά στο εξωτερικό, τα torrents δεν είναι πια η μεγαλύτερη αιτία κίνησης εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Ακόμα και να ήταν, με ποια κριτήρια θα κρίνουν ποια κίνηση χρίζει ευνοϊκότερης μεταχείρισης ?

γ) Το TR069/CWMP/κτλ δε θες να το πιάσεις καν. Το τι και πως έχει υλοποιήσει ο κάθε κατασκευαστής στο CPE του, ειδικά σε όχι τόσο συνηθισμένα πράγματα, είναι χάος.

δ) Ακόμα και να θέλανε να κάνουν κάτι, δε γνωρίζουμε τι διαδικασίες change control υπάρχουν και κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.

Όπως και να έχει, τα κυκλώματα δείχνουν να έχουν επιστρέψει.

----------


## Artemius

τα κυκλωματα εχουν ξανανεβει  :Bless:  :Bless: 

τα 2 uplinks της seabone αποσυμφορουνται.

αυτη τη στιγμη εχω peering μεσω PCCW και παει καλα.


*Spoiler:*






```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>tracert 146.66.155.96

Tracing route to 146.66.155.96 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    34 ms    35 ms    34 ms  b4.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.4]
  3    35 ms    35 ms    35 ms  178-103-161.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.161]
  4     *       36 ms    35 ms  78-2-202.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.202]
  5    74 ms    73 ms    73 ms  63-218-231-9.pccwglobal.net [63.218.231.9]
  6    86 ms    86 ms    85 ms  linx.te1-4.cr1.lon1.uk.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.
66.225.76]
  7   108 ms   109 ms   111 ms  ae0-548.cr1.ams2.nl.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.13.
60.57]
  8   125 ms   124 ms   125 ms  ae0-544.cr1.fra1.de.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [195.13.
60.45]
  9   132 ms   133 ms   132 ms  xe-0-0-0-542.cr1.vie1.at.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [19
5.13.60.50]
 10   125 ms   122 ms   119 ms  valve.cr1.vie1.at.ipv4.kaiaglobal.com [193.34.48
.106]
 11   112 ms   116 ms   111 ms  146.66.155.227
 12     *        *     ^C

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>ping -n 100 -l 128 146.66.155.227

Pinging 146.66.155.227 with 128 bytes of data:
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=120ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=133ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=54
Request timed out.
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=112ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=123ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=111ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=112ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Request timed out.
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=110ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=111ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=112ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=120ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=120ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=124ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=126ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=120ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=112ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=122ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=121ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=117ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=147ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=139ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=112ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=114ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=118ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=125ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=151ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=54
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=113ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 146.66.155.227: bytes=128 time=147ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 146.66.155.227:
    Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 98, Lost = 2 (2% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 110ms, Maximum = 151ms, Average = 117ms

C:\Users\ArtemiuS>
```






τωρα στα τεχνικα,ενταξει προειπα δεν ειμαι IT επαγγελματιας αλλα,

α)ουτως η αλλως υπαρχει εργοστασιακο QoS στα cpe και τα torrents δουλευουν με συγκεκριμενο τροπο (μεγεθος πακετου, μεγαλα ports,κτλ κτλ).
για μενα το να κανω αλλαγες στα QoS rules,προφανως και δεν ξερω,αλλα ο επαγγελματιας? επιπλεον μονο 2 cpe δουλευει η εταιρεια,αρα θα υπαρχει know-how,το ενα εξ αυτων ειναι και Thompson (πολυ-δουλεμενα τα cpe της ενω λογω εταιρειας).
στα νομικα...ε ενταξει,σιγα τα ωα,για διαχειριση κρισης γινοταν ο λογος,οχι για συνηθη πρακτικη... ασε που μεχρι να αποδειξει καποιος οτι "το και το"...ολα παλι θα ναι καλα.

β) ποιος ξερει αραγε τα ποσοστα του τι traffic εχει η χωρα...
αλλα,ε ενταξει,ολοι "παροικουντες εν τη Ιερουσαλημ" ειμαστε,ξερουμε τις συνηθειες του Ελληνα...ειδικα με την κριση αστα να πανε... μια ζωη τορρεντακηδες ημασταν σε αυτην την χωρα μωρε-μωρε,τωρα θα αλλαξουμε?  :Razz: 

γ) το πως ειναι υλοποιημενο οντως ενας θεος ξερει. αλλα εδω εχω μια απορια. εφοσον το εχουν φτιαξει το ολο θεμα,ωστε να τραβαει αυτοματα username/pass,ρυθμισεις,f/w,να γινεται εισοδος on demand απο τα κεντρικα και monitoring για λογους support,ποσο θα απειχε σε βαθμο δυσκολιας πρακτικα εφαρμοστεα μια αλλαγη σε αλλα πραγματα?  :Thinking:

----------


## Hetfield

> η εταιρεια ομως δουλευει με μονο 2 cpe,τα οποια ειναι κλειδωμενα για τον χρηστη,με admin account μονο για την εταιρεια η οποια και τα ελεγχει και τα ρυθμιζει μεσω TR069. κοινως το λεγομενο μπορει να κανει οτι αλλαγες και ρυθμισεις θελει στα router μας. μια αλλαγη στα QoS rules δεν θα ηταν δυσκολο...
> 
> ο ιδιος τροπος/διαυλος που τραβαει αυτοματα username/pass απο τα κεντρικα,κανει αναβαθμιση f/w,κτλ κτλ,μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για κτ τετοιο.
> 
> σε αλλους isp δεν ειναι τεχνικα εφικτο. στην cyta ειναι. το γτ δε λενε να το κανουν,δεν κτλβαινω.
> 
> επιπλεον οσον αφορα το κομματι της τηλεφωνιας,αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο το καναλι,και προδεσμευμενη η ταχυτητα για να λειτουργησει. αυτο σε επιπεδο cpe. προφανως θα προυπαρχει προβλεψη για λιγο-πολυ de facto δεσμευση bandwith απo τα uplinks για την τηλεφωνια.
> αν μη τι αλλο,το τηλ. ειναι καθολικη υπηρεσια.
> 
> ...


Πως θα ανιχνευσεις την κινηση των torrents; Βαση των Ports; Αυτες μπορει να ειναι 65000 διαφορετικες θυρες, οποτε ακυρο πανηγυρικο.
Βαση πρωτοκολλου; Δυσκολο, απαιτει πανακριβο εξοπλισμο και resources, πιο φθηνο τους ερχεται μια σοβαρη διαχειριση του δικτυου, κι εννοειται μια σοβαρη αναβαθμιση! Οποτε ακυρο πανηγυρικο No2.

Δεν ειναι ευκολη διαδικασια με λιγα λογια

----------


## SfH

Off Topic






> α)ουτως η αλλως υπαρχει εργοστασιακο QoS στα cpe και τα torrents δουλευουν με συγκεκριμενο τροπο (μεγεθος πακετου, μεγαλα ports,κτλ κτλ).
> για μενα το να κανω αλλαγες στα QoS rules,προφανως και δεν ξερω,αλλα ο επαγγελματιας? επιπλεον μονο 2 cpe δουλευει η εταιρεια,αρα θα υπαρχει know-how,το ενα εξ αυτων ειναι και Thompson (πολυ-δουλεμενα τα cpe της ενω λογω εταιρειας).


Κανένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά που ανάφερες δεν ανήκουν μόνο σε torrents. Ούτε τα ports είναι σταθερά ( ούτως ή άλλως το εύρος >1024 χρησιμοποιείται από άπειρες εφαρμογές ), μεγάλα πακέτα έχουμε σχεδόν πάντα όταν μεταφέρουμε όγκο, ασχέτως πρωτοκόλλου, οι trackers γυρνάνε σε https ή και udp ενώ το ίδιο το torrent traffic παίζει σε tcp, udp ή ακόμα και 6in4 . Όσες λύσεις τα πιάνουν ( που κι αυτές δεν τα πιάνουν όλα, απλά θεωρούν ικανοποιητικό ένα ~60% συνήθως ) κοιτάνε το payload των πακέτων, κάτι που δεν είναι φτηνό σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ ούτε νομίζω να είναι υλοποιήσιμο στα cpe.




> β) ποιος ξερει αραγε τα ποσοστα του τι traffic εχει η χωρα...
> αλλα,ε ενταξει,ολοι "παροικουντες εν τη Ιερουσαλημ" ειμαστε,ξερουμε τις συνηθειες του Ελληνα...ειδικα με την κριση αστα να πανε... μια ζωη τορρεντακηδες ημασταν σε αυτην την χωρα μωρε-μωρε,τωρα θα αλλαξουμε?


Μην το λες. Ξέρω αρκετούς που παίζουν με torrents. Ξέρω πολύ περισσότερους που λιώνουν σε videos στο youtube, το facebook, το twitch, κτλ.

----------


## nnn

hmm λογικά τώρα είναι οκ από pings


Client Info - PingTest and SpeedTest script ver 2.0 f download - Κυριακή 03-03-2013 and time 23:27:39

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.72* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 45.4696 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,84 seconds - Upload speed:  2.67 Mb/s - Fast Path*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

Hellas Online
19 ms
0 %
4 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Wind
19.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
UP
4,39

On Telecoms
17.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Vivodi
19 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
UP
4,40

Forthnet
61.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

OTE
18.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cyta Hellas
16.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

NTUA@GRNET
17.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Vodafone
18 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
DOWN
4,40

Orange Business Hellas
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Verizon Hellas
19.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
A
DOWN
4,39

Cyta Hellas
16.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
A
UP
4,40






*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

DE-CIX
73.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

AMS-IX
68.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LINX
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

NL-IX
89.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

RIPN@MSK-IX
122.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,34

ESPANIX
88 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

MIX
61.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

PANAP
84.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Akamai
17.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
A
UP
4,39

Cachefly
80.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Google CDN
17.5 ms
0 %
-2 ms
A
UP
4,40

Yahoo US
148.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,32

AT&T US
175 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,24

Global Crossing US
204 ms
0 %
2 ms
E
DOWN
4,15

Level 3 US
220 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
DOWN
4,12

Telia US
159 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,30

Qwest US
183 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,23

Tata Communications US
215.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,11

Verizon US
156.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Savvis US
149.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

America Online Transit Data Network US
151.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
UP
4,32

Cogent Communications US
155.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
DOWN
4,31

Hurricane Electric US
230.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
E
UP
4,07

AboveNet US
183.25 ms
25 %
-47 ms
D
DOWN
1,54

XO Communications US
219.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
DOWN
4,10

Sprint Nextel US
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Allstream US
175 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,24

TW Telecom US
194 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,19

Deutche Telecom Germany
83.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Global Crossing Germany
70.25 ms
0 %
5 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

Cogent Germany
60 ms
0 %
-4 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Telia Germany
75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
UP
4,37

Level 3 Germany
73.75 ms
0 %
-7 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Tata Communications Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Savvis Germany
87.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Cable&Wireless Germany
76.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

PCCW Germany
60 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

NTT Communications UK
85.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

America Online Transit Data Network UK
141.5 ms
0 %
-1 ms
D
UP
4,33

Tinet UK
72.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT UK
84.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,36

British Telecom UK
77.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hurricane Electric UK
86.25 ms
0 %
-11 ms
C
DOWN
4,37

Tinet Netherlands
83.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,36

AboveNet Netherlands
90.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Wanadoo Netherlands
72.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GEANT Netherlands
77 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Opentransit France
88.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

Sprint Nextel France
78 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Seabone Italy
56 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,38

Infostrada Italy
91.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

Telstra Australia
418.5 ms
0 %
-4 ms
F
UP
3,26

Optus Australia
370.75 ms
0 %
-1 ms
F
DOWN
3,47

NTT Communicatons Japan
345.5 ms
0 %
5 ms
F
UP
3,53

IDC Japan
326.25 ms
0 %
2 ms
F
DOWN
3,65

Verizon Chech
81 ms
0 %
-1 ms
C
UP
4,36

ChinaNet China
363.75 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,49

PCCW Hong Kong
314 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,73

Pacnet Signapore
293.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
F
DOWN
3,82

Isnet South Africa
293 ms
0 %
120 ms
F
DOWN
2,62

Maxnet New Zealand
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

Bell Canada
183 ms
0 %
0 ms
D
DOWN
4,23

Leaseweb Netherlands
68.75 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

The Planet US
187.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,21

Softlayer US
204.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
E
UP
4,15

Dreamhost US
230.25 ms
0 %
-2 ms
E
UP
4,08

Rackspace US
161 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
UP
4,28

Serverloft Germany
63.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

Host-Europe Germany
88.25 ms
0 %
-7 ms
C
UP
4,36

Hetzner Germany
78.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

OVH
71.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37






*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





host
Average ping time
Packet loss
Jitter
Rank
Tendency
M.O.S.

NGI Italy
84.25 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

Fastweb Italy
53.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
UP
4,38

NGZ-Server Germany
65.25 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

K-Play Germany
63.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

GC-Server Germany
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

247CS Germany
59.75 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,38

Esport-Servers Germany
57.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

LB-Server Germany
80 ms
0 %
0 ms
C
UP
4,36

G-Portal Germany
70.75 ms
0 %
6 ms
B
DOWN
4,36

KillerCreation UK
93 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
UP
4,35

Multiplay UK
73.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
DOWN
4,37

ServerFFS Netherlands
77.25 ms
0 %
-19 ms
C
DOWN
4,38

GS-COM DK
92 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
UP
4,35

Clanhost Netherlands
79.75 ms
0 %
1 ms
C
DOWN
4,36

RDSNET Romania
98.5 ms
0 %
2 ms
C
DOWN
4,35

Dataplex Hungary
0 ms
100 %
0 ms
FAILED
DOWN
1,00

EA US
33 ms
0 %
-2 ms
B
DOWN
4,39

Valve US
231.25 ms
0 %
-1 ms
E
DOWN
4,07

Gameservers US
164.5 ms
0 %
1 ms
D
DOWN
4,27

Bigpoint Germany
67.5 ms
0 %
0 ms
B
UP
4,37





Total Time
Total A's
Total B's
Total C's
Total D's
Total E's
Total F's

*Total ping time is* *11326.5 ms* 
12
24
28
16
8
8


Partial results
ms
Average

Greek servers
243.5
20,29 ms

International servers
9538
134,34 ms

Gameservers
1545
77,25 ms





Ping Time
Average
Packet loss

*Total ping time is* *11326.5 ms*
*109,97 ms*
*Packet loss 7,47 %* 





*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





History(last 10 results)

Κυριακή 03-03-2013 and time 23:27:39-Total ping time in ms is 11326.5

Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:15:53-Total ping time in ms is 13676.25

Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:00:48-Total ping time in ms is 12109.75

Τρίτη 25-12-2012 and time 21:55:23-Total ping time in ms is 12053.25

Κυριακή 16-12-2012 and time 19:30:34-Total ping time in ms is 11961.75

Κυριακή 09-12-2012 and time 01:20:51-Total ping time in ms is 11981.25

Παρασκευή 07-12-2012 and time 23:59:29-Total ping time in ms is 13192

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:31:20-Total ping time in ms is 11904

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:23:02-Total ping time in ms is 12050.5

Τετάρτη 05-12-2012 and time 22:08:48-Total ping time in ms is 11911.75






από ταχύτητα όμως είναι πιο αργό και από χελώνα, πήξατε κύριοι μην καταντήσετε Forthnet στα κακά της, κάντε αναβάθμιση στην χωρητικότητα σας σύντομα

- - - Updated - - -

upload speed 22 kb/s, 56Κ Pstn rules  :ROFL:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Client Info - Short Test script ver 2.0 f download - Κυριακή 03-03-2013 and time 23:39:21

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.103 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   46.103.128.0/17* 

*Network Advertised via * 

*TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*

*Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media  - 2 Threads(2 CPUs)* 

*   DNS Server: 78.87.0.122 resolve in 1022.1607 ms - NIC Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 1000 Mbps*

*Time to fetch webpage 1,87 seconds - Line Capacity 2,40 MB/s, 19 Mbps - Upload speed:  22.00 kb/s - Interleaved*

*Line sync :  Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 29846 Kbps*



prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending

----------


## Gordito

Αν ξερει καποιος ας μου απαντησει, σε ποσο καιρο απο την αρχικη συνδεση, μπορω να υπαναχωρησω και να γυρισω ΟΤΕ;

----------


## ermis333

> Αν ξερει καποιος ας μου απαντησει, σε ποσο καιρο απο την αρχικη συνδεση, μπορω να υπαναχωρησω και να γυρισω ΟΤΕ;


Μέχρι και 10 ημέρες μετά την ενεργοποίηση (δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι εργάσιμες ή ημερολογιακές όμως), συνήθως είναι σε εργάσιμες.

Αλλιώς θα υποστείς το κόστος αποσύνδεσης.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Παντως κι ενας φιλος μου με hol ειχε τα ιδια θεματα με εμενα. Δε νομιζω να ειναι μονο θεμα μη επαρκους διεθνης διασυνδεσης, εδω δε μπορουσα να μιλησω skype με hol που υποτιθεται οτι συνδεονται με grix.





> δεν εχει σημασια,αν εχουν peering μεσω GR-IX,αφου μιλαμε για skype,αν δεν κανω λαθος η συνδεση πραγματοποιειται μεσω servers του skype.





> Απ'οσο ξερω ειναι p2p συνδεση.


δυστυχως απο τη στιγμή που έκλεισε το M$ live messenger και ανακατευθύνει όλους στο skype, 
έχουν προβλημα οι servers του skype και τις ωρες αιχμής υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
διαπιστωμενο με όλους τους παρόχους πλην forthnet.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομίζω να το κάνει κανένας πάροχος αυτό . Άντε το πολυ η Cyta να δίνει priority στο voice traffic , λόγω του ότι δίνει VoIP τηλεφωνία. Δεν είναι υλοποιήσιμη λύση αυτή σε επίπεδο παρόχου πιστεύω.


λογω διαφορετικου vpc δεν γινεται αυτο το πράγμα. 
για την τηλεφωνια το bandwidth δεν επηρεαζεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> η εταιρεια ομως δουλευει με μονο 2 cpe


thomson 780, 782, 703
pirelli ασπρο - μαυρο 
5cpe  :Razz: 


πάντως πόσο χαίρομαι που τη cyta την εχω στο μαγαζι και δεν πεφτει τα πρωινα  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3ftw

Καλή σας εβδομάδα. 
Όπως κάποιοι από εσάς έχετε αντιληφθεί, κατά τη διάρκεια του Σαββατοκύριακου σημειώθηκε περιοδικά αργή πρόσβαση σε τμήμα Πελατών μας, εξαιτίας δυσλειτουργίας που εντοπίστηκε σε σημείο του δικτύου. 
Η ομαλή λειτουργία έχει πλέον αποκατασταθεί.
Λυπούμαστε πραγματικά για την ταλαιπωρία όσων από εσάς επηρεάστηκαν και ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.\


απο fb

----------


## Artemius

> Πως θα ανιχνευσεις την κινηση των torrents; Βαση των Ports; Αυτες μπορει να ειναι 65000 διαφορετικες θυρες, οποτε ακυρο πανηγυρικο.
> Βαση πρωτοκολλου; Δυσκολο, απαιτει πανακριβο εξοπλισμο και resources, πιο φθηνο τους ερχεται μια σοβαρη διαχειριση του δικτυου, κι εννοειται μια σοβαρη αναβαθμιση! Οποτε ακυρο πανηγυρικο No2.
> 
> Δεν ειναι ευκολη διαδικασια με λιγα λογια





Off Topic


		σαν... πολλα ακυρα πανυγηρικα μαζευτηκαν στον παλιοτερο,ανωτερο και μεγαλυτερο και βιδωνω...  :Razz:  (πλκ σε κανω)
	







> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Κανένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά που ανάφερες δεν ανήκουν μόνο σε torrents. Ούτε τα ports είναι σταθερά ( ούτως ή άλλως το εύρος >1024 χρησιμοποιείται από άπειρες εφαρμογές ), μεγάλα πακέτα έχουμε σχεδόν πάντα όταν μεταφέρουμε όγκο, ασχέτως πρωτοκόλλου, οι trackers γυρνάνε σε https ή και udp ενώ το ίδιο το torrent traffic παίζει σε tcp, udp ή ακόμα και 6in4 . Όσες λύσεις τα πιάνουν ( που κι αυτές δεν τα πιάνουν όλα, απλά θεωρούν ικανοποιητικό ένα ~60% συνήθως ) κοιτάνε το payload των πακέτων, κάτι που δεν είναι φτηνό σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ ούτε νομίζω να είναι υλοποιήσιμο στα cpe.
> 
> 
> 
> Μην το λες. Ξέρω αρκετούς που παίζουν με torrents. Ξέρω πολύ περισσότερους που λιώνουν σε videos στο youtube, το facebook, το twitch, κτλ.



οποτε,ακομα και με μικρο μεγεθος δικτυου,και ομοιομορφια στα cpe,παλι ειναι τεχνικα δυσκολο και ασυμφορο οικονομικα.

ουδεν κακο,αμιγες καλου,υποθετω.





> δυστυχως απο τη στιγμή που έκλεισε το M$ live messenger και ανακατευθύνει όλους στο skype, 
> έχουν προβλημα οι servers του skype και τις ωρες αιχμής υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
> διαπιστωμενο με όλους τους παρόχους πλην forthnet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> λογω διαφορετικου vpc δεν γινεται αυτο το πράγμα. 
> ...




3 thompson εχει κυκλοφορησει η cyta? με διεφυγε...


anyway,πλεον δουλευουν τα uplinks.τα pings ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενα,καμια 20-30 ms παραπανω...

απορια εχω ομως,γτ εχουν το 1 απο τα 2 κυκλωματα μεσω PCCW σε...ληθαργο.

----------


## Hetfield

Παλι τα ιδια χαλια pings και timeouts, κι αυτη τη φορα δεν εχει πεσει κανενα κυκλωμα!

----------


## Artemius

> Παλι τα ιδια χαλια pings και timeouts, κι αυτη τη φορα δεν εχει πεσει κανενα κυκλωμα!


δεν εχω παιξει κανενα ματσακι Dota 2 σημερα ή κτ αλλο,αλλα σιγουρα δειχνει οτι δεχεται πιεση.

και γτ για καποιο λογο,με φαινεται οτι μοιραζεται ανισοβαρης η κινηση στα uplinks? τα uplinks με seabone τραβανε περισσοτερο ζορι,ενω τα PCCW οχι. παντως με κτ tracert και pings βλεπω οτι βγαινω μεσω PCCW και ειμαι απο 120 μεχρι 150 ms. τρωγεται...

----------


## Greenleaf

Όλα οκ αυτήν την στιγμή μέσω pccw.

Γερμανία.


```
Tracing route to 95.156.230.71 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    89 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.10.254]
  2    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  195.14.152.202
  3    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  178-103-57.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.57]
  4    19 ms    18 ms    19 ms  78-2-218.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.218]
  5    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  63-218-231-9.pccwglobal.net [63.218.231.9]
  6    57 ms    56 ms    57 ms  63.218.230.74
  7    57 ms    56 ms    57 ms  208.178.63.57
  8    60 ms    61 ms    60 ms  link11-gmbh.tengigabitethernet1-4.ar5.fra3.gblx.
net [206.165.73.118]
  9    57 ms    57 ms    57 ms  80.95.144.20
 10    61 ms    63 ms    60 ms  80.95.152.198
 11    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  95.156.230.71

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Gordito

Εγω δεν εινα internet/τηλεφωνο απο Κυριακη πρωι.

Ηρθε ο τεχικος της Cyta σημερα κατα τις 13:00, ευγενικοτατο παιδι, δε λεω, αλλα για να συγχρονισω μου εριξε την ταχυτητα στο 1mbps down/256k up!!!!

Μου ελεγξε και αλλαξε (!!!) την κεντρικη μπριζα, και μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω το καλωδιο που ερχεται απ'εξω.
Υπ'οψιν, οτι με 5-6 χρονια ΟΤΕ, αναθεμα και αν ειχα ποτε 3 ωρες αποσυνδεση. Τις 3-4 μερες πριν, το router συγχρνιζε στα 3.3 και επαιζα online χωρις θεμα!!!!

Παραθετω και τα stats:



Φταιω εγω να την κανω για ΟΤΕ απευθειας;

----------


## Τσε

Κοιτα και 23 χρονια να ησουν ΟΤΕ δεν εχει σημασια αν του ηρθε του καλωδιου να τα παιξει. Αν ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο τεχνικος. Γτ και εγω ειμαι σε πολυκατοικια 35 χρονων και τοσο καιρο τα καλωδια δουλευαν ρολοι και ξαφνικα πριν 2 χρονια τους ηρθε να τα παιξουν (ενα καλωδιο που παει απο την κεντρικη πριζα στα δωματια) και να μου βγαζει προβληματα και να ακουω ενα διαμερισμα 3 οροφους πιο κατω.

----------


## Gordito

> Κοιτα και 23 χρονια να ησουν ΟΤΕ δεν εχει σημασια αν του ηρθε του καλωδιου να τα παιξει. Αν ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο τεχνικος. Γτ και εγω ειμαι σε πολυκατοικια 35 χρονων και τοσο καιρο τα καλωδια δουλευαν ρολοι και ξαφνικα πριν 2 χρονια τους ηρθε να τα παιξουν (ενα καλωδιο που παει απο την κεντρικη πριζα στα δωματια) και να μου βγαζει προβληματα και να ακουω ενα διαμερισμα 3 οροφους πιο κατω.


Να τα επαιξε το καλωδιο, ενω δουλευε 5 χρονια με ΟΤΕ, την τριτη μερα που εχω Cyta; Χλωμο εως αδυνατο.

Ενω χτες επαιζα τουλαχιστον κανονικα στο 1mbps down, σημερα που ξυπνησα, δεν συγχρονιζει παλι το ρουτερ.

Εγω θα αλλαξω ολο το καλωδιο, αν προλαβω και σημερα, αλλα αν το προβλημα ειναι απο τη μερια τους, bye bye CYTA

----------


## Τσε

Δεν διαφωνω οτι το προβλημα μπορει να ειναι δικο τους αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου αδυνατο να χαλασε τωρα το καλωδιο. Κακος συνχρονισμος των καταστασεων πολυ απλα. Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις εαν εμενες 5 μερες ακομα στον ΟΤΕ εαν θα παθαινες το ιδιο.

Επαναλαμβανω οτι δεν διαφωνω οτι μπορει να ειναι δικο τους προβλημα αλλα ουτε και τους υποστηριζω.

----------


## 3ftw

μετα απο 2 μηνες ταλαιπωρια ειμαι συνδεμενος πλεον...

----------


## PerseasG

> μετα απο 2 μηνες ταλαιπωρια ειμαι συνδεμενος πλεον...


Πάρε και ζήτησε πίστωση...ελπίζω να μην σε χρεώσουν και όλο αυτό το διάστημα...

----------


## 3ftw

> Πάρε και ζήτησε πίστωση...ελπίζω να μην σε χρεώσουν και όλο αυτό το διάστημα...


θα παρω αυριο..ηδη ο μισος μηνας που δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και υπηρεσιες ηρθε..τι να κανω..?να τα πληρωσω η να ζητησω πιστωση και να περιμενω ν ερθει..?

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> θα παρω αυριο..ηδη ο μισος μηνας που δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και υπηρεσιες ηρθε..τι να κανω..?να τα πληρωσω η να ζητησω πιστωση και να περιμενω ν ερθει..?


Ζήτησε πίστωση και θα την πάρεις!

----------


## Gordito

Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα μου.

Πολυ οριακα τα βλεπω, λετε να χαμξηλωσω ταχυτητα;;;

----------


## NiKapa

Νικο ειτε περιμενεις να στρωσει η κατασταση ειτε την κοπανας ,καλωδιο αλλαξες που ελεγες ?

----------


## evdometap

> Αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα μου.
> 
> Πολυ οριακα τα βλεπω, λετε να χαμξηλωσω ταχυτητα;;;


Αν προβληματίζεσαι για το SNR,μη σε αγχώνει,κλασσικά οι γραμμές τις cyta δουλεύουν με πολύ χαμηλό snr. Τα errors είναι λογικά για νέα ενεργοποίηση,μετά το πρώτο reset δεν θα τα ξαναδείς λογικά. Αν θες τη γνώμη μου πάντως, κάνε και δοκιμή με το Pirelli και δες συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Gordito

> Νικο ειτε περιμενεις να στρωσει η κατασταση ειτε την κοπανας ,καλωδιο αλλαξες που ελεγες ?


Ναι! 
Βασικα η συμπεριφορα της γραμμης σημερα ειναι αριστη, οσο την δοκιμασα, κατεβασε .iso απο ftp.ntua.gr καρφωτα στην μαξ ταχυτητα




> Αν προβληματίζεσαι για το SNR,μη σε αγχώνει,κλασσικά οι γραμμές τις cyta δουλεύουν με πολύ χαμηλό snr. Τα errors είναι λογικά για νέα ενεργοποίηση,μετά το πρώτο reset δεν θα τα ξαναδείς λογικά. Αν θες τη γνώμη μου πάντως, κάνε και δοκιμή με το Pirelli και δες συμπεριφορά.


Θα το δω, ολη την εβδομαδα θα τεσταρω!!

----------


## NiKapa

Το αποψινο χαλι μονο εγω το εχω ???

----------


## Artemius

> Το αποψινο χαλι μονο εγω το εχω ???


αναλογα αμα βγαινεις μεσω seabone

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...gi?target=Cyta

ρε δεν μπορω να κτλβω,να μας το εξηγησει καποιος,γτ τετοια ανισοβαρης κατανομη της κινησης στα κυκλωματα.

(προσωπικα ευτυχως βγαινω μεσω PCCW  :Razz:  )

----------


## Gordito

Πως βλεπουμε απο που βγαινουμε;

----------


## Artemius

> Πως βλεπουμε απο που βγαινουμε;


απλα πραγματα κανε ενα tracert προς μια ip.

π.χ. για adslgr βγαινω μεσω seabone,για servers της dota 2,βγαινω μεσω pccw (thnk god!  :Razz: )

----------


## Greenleaf

> Όλα οκ αυτήν την στιγμή μέσω pccw.
> 
> Γερμανία.
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 95.156.230.71 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    89 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.10.254]
> ...


Εδώ πάντως, τις τελευταίες μέρες στον σέρβερ που με ενδιαφέρει βγαίνω μέσω Λονδίνου! Όπως και στον σέρβερ του adslgr. Μέχρι προχθές όπως φαίνεται πάνω όλα ήταν κομπλέ...



```
Tracing route to 95.156.230.71 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    13 ms    99 ms    99 ms  192.168.10.254
  2    16 ms    15 ms    16 ms  195.14.152.202
  3    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  178-103-49.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.49]
  4    19 ms     *       20 ms  78-2-216.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.216]
  5    82 ms    82 ms    83 ms  xe-10-2-3.edge5.London1.Level3.net [212.187.138.
213]
  6    92 ms    92 ms    97 ms  ae-52-52.csw2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.139.120]

  7    92 ms    92 ms    92 ms  ae-58-223.ebr2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.153.137]

  8    92 ms    92 ms    93 ms  ae-22-22.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.148.19
0]
  9    92 ms    92 ms    93 ms  ae-72-72.csw2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.140.22
]
 10    92 ms    91 ms    91 ms  ae-2-70.edge6.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.154.74
]
 11    74 ms    73 ms    74 ms  195.16.161.162
 12    73 ms    73 ms    75 ms  80.95.144.20
 13    74 ms    74 ms    82 ms  80.95.152.198
 14    74 ms    74 ms    74 ms  95.156.230.71

Trace complete.
```

----------


## 3ftw

τι χαλι εινια παλι αυτι σημερα..?

----------


## Artemius

> τι χαλι εινια παλι αυτι σημερα..?



ενα τσεκ που εκανα μια χαρα με τελικες παει. 460kb/s απο τον ftp του μετσοβιου.

----------


## 3ftw

με reboot επανηλθε...δεν ξερω μηπως κανει σαλια το μοντεμ...και χθες το ιδιο και με reboot εφτιαξε..

δωσε λινκ να το κνω και εγω

----------


## socratis10

Καλησπερα παιδια.Βλεπω ειναι 35 ευρω το vdsl στα 50 mbit.ΑΠο pings πως παει?Εχει να το γυρισεις σε fast path?

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλησπερα παιδια.Βλεπω ειναι 35 ευρω το vdsl στα 50 mbit.ΑΠο pings πως παει?Εχει να το γυρισεις σε fast path?


Καλουτσικα τις τελευταιες μερες, υπαρχουν βεβαια και καλυτερα. Εγω με γερμανικο server εχω 85ms lag.

----------


## kostakiss

Υπαρχει καποιο wireless extender που να ειναι συμβατο με το πιρελι το μαυρο;

----------


## ermis333

> Υπαρχει καποιο wireless extender που να ειναι συμβατο με το πιρελι το μαυρο;


Εγώ έχω TP link και δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα

----------


## kostakiss

ποιο μοντελο?

----------


## Gordito

Η γραμμη μου εδω και 3-4 μερες παιζει παραπολυ καλα.

Το ρουτερ συγχρονιζει στα 4 down/1 up και το κατεβασμα απο ftp ειναι σταθερο στα 415 kbps.

To snr ειναι στο 6, αλλα η γραμμη φαινεται να δουλευει αριστα, αποσυνδεση καμια.

- - - Updated - - -

Port forward ρε παιδια, πως κανουμε με το TG703;;;

Εφτιαξα το προγραμμα, δηλωσα port. Μετα το αντιστοιχισα με την ip του υπολογιστη, και εκει που παταω add, δεν προσθετει τιποτα!!

----------


## filipgrk

> Η γραμμη μου εδω και 3-4 μερες παιζει παραπολυ καλα.
> 
> Το ρουτερ συγχρονιζει στα 4 down/1 up και το κατεβασμα απο ftp ειναι σταθερο στα 415 kbps.
> 
> To snr ειναι στο 6, αλλα η γραμμη φαινεται να δουλευει αριστα, αποσυνδεση καμια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Port forward ρε παιδια, πως κανουμε με το TG703;;;
> ...


Πάρε ενα τηλεφωνο στη τεχνική υποστήριξη , νομιζω το Port FW το διαχειρίζονται μονο απο εκει .

----------


## Gordito

Εκανα reset στο ρουτερ και ανοιξανε οι πορτες κανονικα.

Φαινεται να ειναι θεμα του TG703 (λεω εγω τωρα)

- - - Updated - - -

btw, ενω η γραμμη ειναι αψογη, χτες που μιλαγα στο Skype, ειχα medium connection και το Skype εδειχνε να κανει reconnect ολη την ωρα, κατι που δεν μου ειχε συμβει οποτε απο ΟΤΕ...

Εμπειριες;

----------


## PerseasG

> Εκανα reset στο ρουτερ και ανοιξανε οι πορτες κανονικα.
> 
> Φαινεται να ειναι θεμα του TG703 (λεω εγω τωρα)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> btw, ενω η γραμμη ειναι αψογη, χτες που μιλαγα στο Skype, ειχα medium connection και το Skype εδειχνε να κανει reconnect ολη την ωρα, κατι που δεν μου ειχε συμβει οποτε απο ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Εμπειριες;


Πάρε τους ένα τηλέφωνο και ζήτησε το πρώην ζαντολάστιχο (Pirelli) και νυν ADB.

Το Thomson, με το συμπάθειο , είναι για κλωτσοπατινάδα....εμένα δεν έκανε με τίποτα open port στο CoD και μου κόλλαγε Ravaged συν άλλα δύο games στο Steam.


Δες και εδώ ένα χρήσιμο link

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...02N-Cyta-Vdsl2

----------


## Gordito

Αν εξαιρεσεις αυτο με τις πορτες, δεν εχω θεματα με το ρουτερ, μια χαρα κλειδωνει με 6snr και αποσυνδεση καμια.
Και μια χαρα παιζω και fifa online σε interleaved και ολα!!

----------


## PerseasG

> Αν εξαιρεσεις αυτο με τις πορτες, δεν εχω θεματα με το ρουτερ, μια χαρα κλειδωνει με 6snr και αποσυνδεση καμια.
> Και μια χαρα παιζω και fifa online σε interleaved και ολα!!


Τυχερός!

Εγώ προσωπικά πήγα να το σπάσω το Thomson....τόσα νεύρα...κόλλαγε τα πάντα. :Evil:

----------


## Gordito

Βεβαια, τωρα που πηγα να ανοιξω και αλλη πορτα, εκανε τα ιδια  :Razz:  
Οποτε σαν βλαχος και εγω, χρησιμοποιησα τηνπορτα που ανοιξα χτες  :Razz: 

Θα δοκιμασω αν συνελθει με απλο restart και οχι ρεσετ.

----------


## wxkin

τι παίζει σήμερα? Speed test απο την 8αρα (θεσσαλονίκη κέντρο)

----------


## NikolasD

Σέρνεται το σύμπαν φιλε μ , κι εγω θεσσαλονικη κεντρο vdsl λίγο καλύτερα νούμερα απ τα δικα σου . ποιος ξερει .

----------


## SfH

Το smokeping δείχνει 2 links με pccw πεσμένα.

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Το smokeping δείχνει 2 links με pccw πεσμένα.


Τι παει να πει pccw? :Thinking: 

Xαλια η γραμμη μου αυτη τη στιγμη και εμενα.

----------


## thomNikolaou

> Τι παει να πει pccw?
> 
> Xαλια η γραμμη μου αυτη τη στιγμη και εμενα.


Χθες που πήγα σε ένα φίλο και εκεί η cyta το βραδάκι σερνόταν και πολύ υψηλά ping. Youtube με δυσκολία.

----------


## Picard

Τις τελευταιες μερες ολα καλα,βεβαια κατεβηκα απο τα 14mbps στα 13mbs αλλα μου ανεβασανε απο το 7 στο 8 το snr,κατεβαζω με 1,3mb/s  σταθερα απο τη σελιδα της nvidia,ολα καλα Κιλκις πεταει,12 μηνες εκλεισα και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο τη συμπεριφορα της εταιριας.

----------


## haniabal

E μάλλον δεν είναι σταθερό το δίκτυο  και γι αυτό πότε είναι νορμάλ στην σύνδεση πότε σέρνεται.

----------


## PerseasG

To Σ/Κ που μας πέρασε....σερνόταν σε Youtube αλλά στα games ήμουν μια χαρά, σφαίρα.

Τι είναι τούτο πάλι?

----------


## NiKapa

Tip:
μπορειτε να ζητησητε να σας αφησουν την γραμμη ελευθερη χωρις default snr ,θα κερδισετε συγχρονισμο σιγουρα ,την τυχον ασταθεια την παρακολουθειτε κι αναλογως ..μια εβδομαδα ήμουν +2mbps απο τα 12 που συγχρονιζα με 3-4 snr ,σταθεροτατος

----------


## PerseasG

Έχετε πρόβλημα ?? Είναι εκτός λειτουργίας από το πρωί.

----------


## gg53

Εξερχόμενες ναι, εισερχόμενες όχι.

----------


## Gordito

> Tip:
> μπορειτε να ζητησητε να σας αφησουν την γραμμη ελευθερη χωρις default snr ,θα κερδισετε συγχρονισμο σιγουρα ,την τυχον ασταθεια την παρακολουθειτε κι αναλογως ..μια εβδομαδα ήμουν +2mbps απο τα 12 που συγχρονιζα με 3-4 snr ,σταθεροτατος


Aπο λαθη πως πας στο ρουτερ; (Και ποιο ρουτερ εχεις :Wink:

----------


## NiKapa

> Aπο λαθη πως πας στο ρουτερ; (Και ποιο ρουτερ εχεις


Μαυρο πιρελι ,ας κανει οσα λαθη θελει στο σχολειο θα το στειλω ? :Razz: 
Το ss τωρα ,μετα το τελευταιο ρισταρτ προχτες ,πριν ημουν στα 14mbps & 3-4 snr οπως γραφω παραπανω ,μπορει βεβαια και το Netgear wndr3700 να παιζει τον ρολο του και να κραταει την γραμμη up with so low snr

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εξερχόμενες ναι, εισερχόμενες όχι.


κι εδω τα ιδια απο τις 12 περιπου 
τωρα εχει φτιαξει

----------


## evdometap

> κι εδω τα ιδια απο τις 12 περιπου 
> τωρα εχει φτιαξει


Και εδώ είχα θέμα για κανα δύωρο σήμερα. Εχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα για τη φύση του προβλήματος?

----------


## gg53

> κι εδω τα ιδια απο τις 12 περιπου 
> τωρα εχει φτιαξει


Και εδώ όλα οκ

----------


## PerseasG

Καλό θα ήταν να βγάζουν καμιά ενημέρωση και να μην μας αφήνουν τυφλοσούρτι...έλεος δηλαδή! Epic fail!

----------


## NiKapa

> Καλό θα ήταν να βγάζουν καμιά ενημέρωση και να μην μας αφήνουν τυφλοσούρτι...έλεος δηλαδή! Epic fail!


Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ενημερωνουν τους συνδρομητες ανα τον τοπο που θα εκτελέστουν τυχον εργασιες με sms ,20 του μηνα μετα τις 11 το βραδυ εδω ηταν πανω απο μιση ωρα εκτος ολες οι υπηρεσιες , δεν μπορουσα να μπω και με το 3g του τηλεφωνου ..ψιλοφρικαρα

----------


## PerseasG

> Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ενημερωνουν τους συνδρομητες ανα τον τοπο που θα εκτελέστουν τυχον εργασιες με sms ,20 του μηνα μετα τις 11 το βραδυ εδω ηταν πανω απο μιση ωρα εκτος ολες οι υπηρεσιες , δεν μπορουσα να μπω και με το 3g του τηλεφωνου ..ψιλοφρικαρα


Eγώ λυπάμαι τις εταιρίες και τα μηχανήματα Pots...μέγα λάθος που ΔΕΝ ενημέρωσαν ΚΑΝ. Τέτοια λάθη κοστίζουν....

----------


## Gordito

> Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ενημερωνουν τους συνδρομητες ανα τον τοπο που θα εκτελέστουν τυχον εργασιες με sms ,20 του μηνα μετα τις 11 το βραδυ εδω ηταν πανω απο μιση ωρα εκτος ολες οι υπηρεσιες , δεν μπορουσα να μπω και με το 3g του τηλεφωνου ..ψιλοφρικαρα


 :Razz:  Πες οτι εχουμε..... 1999

----------


## NiKapa

> Πες οτι εχουμε..... 1999


Νικο δεκτον ,αλλα αν εχεις καμερες ασφαλειας να παρακολουθεις και τετοια σε πιανει κατι ..
η πλακα ειναι οτι κατεβαινω στον κατω οροφο 23.30 να ρωτησω ενα ζευγαρι που ηξερα οτι εχει Συτα ,αν εχει προβλημα επισης ..ανοιγει η κοπελια την πορτα αλαφιασμενη ..ουυπς :Whistle:  ..μαλλον διεκοψα το happy hour  :Worthy: 
Αισθανθηκα πραγματικα ασχημα  :Sorry:

----------


## Gordito

ο μονος λογος για να καθεσαι να παρακολουθεις καμερες αφαλειας στις 23:30 το βραδυ, ειναι να τις εχεις εγκαταστησει στον κατω οροφο  :Razz:

----------


## NiKapa

> ο μονος λογος για να καθεσαι να παρακολουθεις καμερες αφαλειας στις 23:30 το βραδυ, ειναι να τις εχεις εγκαταστησει στον κατω οροφο


λολ ,ασφαλείας ειπαμε  :Laughing:

----------


## Gordito

Ημασταν λιγο χαλια χτες προχτες ή μονο εδω εγινε αυτο;

Σε downloads απο ftp.ntua.gr που κατεβαζε καρφωτα με full speed, χτες ειχα πολλα spikes προς τα κατω, αποσυνδεσεις ενω μιλουσα skype κλπ..

----------


## PerseasG

> Ημασταν λιγο χαλια χτες προχτες ή μονο εδω εγινε αυτο;
> 
> Σε downloads απο ftp.ntua.gr που κατεβαζε καρφωτα με full speed, χτες ειχα πολλα spikes προς τα κατω, αποσυνδεσεις ενω μιλουσα skype κλπ..


Hλιουπολίτης κι εγώ , όλα μια χαρά από ping άψογα! Προχθές μου έκανε κάτι νάζια στο CoD αλλά του έριξα ένα restart και έστρωσε χαρακτήρα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Valder

Χτες και σήμερα έχει χάσει 3-4 φορές την ΙΡ έτσι για την πλάκα του πάντως και δεν επανέρχεται η σύνδεση παρα μόνο με restart του Pirelli. Προχτές δεν έπαιρνε ΙΡ και ΜΕΤΑ το restart για κανα 20λεπτο. Τι κοκομπλόκο είναι αυτό που τρώει 3 μέρες τώρα! :Mad:  Περιοχή Γηροκομείο.

----------


## PerseasG

Eπίσης το ίδιο, δεν έπαιρνε IP και μου αρνιόταν να μπει στο Steam...έφαγε 2 restart (ΑDB) και στάνιαρε

----------


## man0lakis

Τελευταία, διαβάζω μια "ψιλοαναστάτωση" με την Cyta, παίζει να επηρεάζεται και από το γενικότερο κλίμα στην Κύπρο

----------


## PerseasG

> Τελευταία, διαβάζω μια "ψιλοαναστάτωση" με την Cyta, παίζει να επηρεάζεται και από το γενικότερο κλίμα στην Κύπρο


Σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ίσα ίσα έχουν ήδη ενημερώσει στις εφημερίδες ότι θα μπει και στην κινητή ως ΜVNO.

Απορώ απο πού αντλούν μερικοί την τρομολαγνεία αυτήν. Για κάνε με ένα Link για αυτό που αναφέρεις, έχω περιέργεια...


Άλλοι πιέζονται από τράπεζες για τα 49,2 μύρια που χρωστάνε.

----------


## Τσε

Εμενα εδω και 1-2 εβδομαδες κατι εχει το internet και κολλαει σαν τρελο στο online gaming. Πηρα μια φορα στους τεχνικους κατι υποτιθετε οτι κανανε επαιξε λιγο καλυτερα για μια μερα και μετα τα ιδια.

Οταν κανω tracert η pathping σε εναν σερβερ του φιφα που βρηκα απο τον 13 σερβερ και μετα κανει timeout. Ελπιζω απλως να μην ισχυει ο σερβερ.

----------


## man0lakis

> Σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ίσα ίσα έχουν ήδη ενημερώσει στις εφημερίδες ότι θα μπει και στην κινητή ως ΜVNO.
> 
> Απορώ απο πού αντλούν μερικοί την τρομολαγνεία αυτήν. Για κάνε με ένα Link για αυτό που αναφέρεις, έχω περιέργεια...
> 
> 
> Άλλοι πιέζονται από τράπεζες για τα 49,2 μύρια που χρωστάνε.


αναφέρομαι σε posts που διάβασα στο forum το τελευταίο καιρό, δεν είπα ότι η cyta χρεοκοπεί, καταστρέφεται και ό,τι άλλο θα μπορούσες να χαρακτηρίσεις ως τρομολαγνεία, ώστε να αναρωτιέσαι από πού την αντλούν "μερικοί".
Το ποιος άλλος χρωστάει ή πιέζεται από τράπεζες, αν και αυτά τα δύο δεν παν απαραίτητα μαζί, είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα, το οποίο όμως δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το θέμα. Τουλάχιστον από μεριάς μου, δεν αναφέρθηκα σε σύγκριση. Δεν έγραψα ότι η cyta μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από την κατάσταση της Κύπρου, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι βαίνουν μία ρόδινη πορεία. Δεν κατάλαβα το λόγο της αναφοράς.
Το ότι ψάχνει εταιρία με την οποία θα μπει ως mvno, δεν υπονοώ ότι δεν θα το κάνει, για αποφυγή άκυρης μομφής, δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να επηρεάζεται. Το ότι μία κατάσταση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα σε μία εταιρία δεν είναι λόγος να σταματήσει η εταιρία να αναζητά επενδύσεις οι οποίες, εκτιμά ότι θα της αποφέρουν κέρδος.
Στο post μου έγραψα *παίζει* να επηρεάζεται. Ούτε στοιχεία έχω ούτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι έχω. Το έγραψα απλά για να δω τις απόψεις και των υπολοίπων μελών, μέσω των οποίων θα δημιουργηθεί μαι εικόνα, όχι της κατάστασης της cyta, αλλά της εικόνας των μελών του forum.
ζητώ συγνώμη από τα μέλη για το ύφος μου, αλλά αισθάνθηκα ότι δημιουργήθηκαν υπόνοιες για μένα και ενοχλήθηκα.

----------


## PerseasG

> αναφέρομαι σε posts που διάβασα στο forum το τελευταίο καιρό, δεν είπα ότι η cyta χρεοκοπεί, καταστρέφεται και ό,τι άλλο θα μπορούσες να χαρακτηρίσεις ως τρομολαγνεία, ώστε να αναρωτιέσαι από πού την αντλούν "μερικοί".
> Το ποιος άλλος χρωστάει ή πιέζεται από τράπεζες, αν και αυτά τα δύο δεν παν απαραίτητα μαζί, είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα, το οποίο όμως δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το θέμα. Τουλάχιστον από μεριάς μου, δεν αναφέρθηκα σε σύγκριση. Δεν έγραψα ότι η cyta μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από την κατάσταση της Κύπρου, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι βαίνουν μία ρόδινη πορεία. Δεν κατάλαβα το λόγο της αναφοράς.
> Το ότι ψάχνει εταιρία με την οποία θα μπει ως mvno, δεν υπονοώ ότι δεν θα το κάνει, για αποφυγή άκυρης μομφής, δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να επηρεάζεται. Το ότι μία κατάσταση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα σε μία εταιρία δεν είναι λόγος να σταματήσει η εταιρία να αναζητά επενδύσεις οι οποίες, εκτιμά ότι θα της αποφέρουν κέρδος.
> Στο post μου έγραψα *παίζει* να επηρεάζεται. Ούτε στοιχεία έχω ούτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι έχω. Το έγραψα απλά για να δω τις απόψεις και των υπολοίπων μελών, μέσω των οποίων θα δημιουργηθεί μαι εικόνα, όχι της κατάστασης της cyta, αλλά της εικόνας των μελών του forum.
> ζητώ συγνώμη από τα μέλη για το ύφος μου, αλλά αισθάνθηκα ότι δημιουργήθηκαν υπόνοιες για μένα και ενοχλήθηκα.


Δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω και συγνώμη εάν το έκανα αλλά καλύτερα να κοιτάμε την δική μας Ελληνική καμπούρα με μισθούς  400 ευρώ και ας αφήσουμε τις καταθέσεις των αδερφών Κυπρίων(δεν αναφέρομαι για εσένα) πριν μας φλομώνουν με ανακρίβειες, παπαγαλάκια άλλων εταιριών.

Πωλητής Forthnet , πριν από μία εβδομάδα , πραγματικότατος διάλογος: "Ξέρετε εξαγοράζουμε την CYTA γιατί κλείνει και δεν πληρώνει καλά τους υπαλλήλους της΄...""Αλήθεια? Με τα κάτι μύρια που χρωστάτε τι θα γίνει ή καλύτερα τι μισθό παίρνετε εσείς ?"  "Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω... "  "Αντίο"

Δεν ξερω σε ποια Posts αναφέρεσαι αλλά μάλλον κάτι τέτοια θα ήταν. Διαβάζοντας τις εφημερίδες εγώ έχω ενημερωθεί οτί δεν *παίζει* καν αλλά και πάλι αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, κανείς μας δεν ξέρει ποιες κινήσεις θα κάνει μία εταιρία.

----------


## 3ftw

μετα απο παραπονα μου για το οτι δεν μου εκαναν εκπτωση απο μετ απο χρονο και οτι καθημερινα με ενοχλει ο οτε για συμβολαιο μου προσφεραν για εναν χρονο 8αρα απεριοριστα σταθερα και 40' κινητα με μονο 22Ε...φυσικα ανανεωσα...

----------


## Τσε

Και εγω το ιδιο θα κανω. Αν δεν μου βαλουν vdsl και το πακετο στα τηλ που εχω με τα ιδια λεφτα που δινω τωρα δεν το κοβω να μενω.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Και εγω το ιδιο θα κανω. Αν δεν μου βαλουν vdsl και το πακετο στα τηλ που εχω με τα ιδια λεφτα που δινω τωρα δεν το κοβω να μενω.


Από aDSL προσφορά σε vDSL???
Τρελός είσαι!?!

----------


## nikolas80p

> Δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω και συγνώμη εάν το έκανα αλλά καλύτερα να κοιτάμε την δική μας Ελληνική καμπούρα με μισθούς  400 ευρώ και ας αφήσουμε τις καταθέσεις των αδερφών Κυπρίων(δεν αναφέρομαι για εσένα) πριν μας φλομώνουν με ανακρίβειες, παπαγαλάκια άλλων εταιριών.
> 
> Πωλητής Forthnet , πριν από μία εβδομάδα , πραγματικότατος διάλογος: "Ξέρετε εξαγοράζουμε την CYTA γιατί κλείνει και δεν πληρώνει καλά τους υπαλλήλους της΄...""Αλήθεια? Με τα κάτι μύρια που χρωστάτε τι θα γίνει ή καλύτερα τι μισθό παίρνετε εσείς ?"  "Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω... "  "Αντίο"
> 
> Δεν ξερω σε ποια Posts αναφέρεσαι αλλά μάλλον κάτι τέτοια θα ήταν. Διαβάζοντας τις εφημερίδες εγώ έχω ενημερωθεί οτί δεν *παίζει* καν αλλά και πάλι αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, κανείς μας δεν ξέρει ποιες κινήσεις θα κάνει μία εταιρία.


Ναι, αυτό για εξαγορά από τη 4νετ κι εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο. Όσο για τα δάνεια και τη ρευστότητα, πρόβλημα έχουν όλοι και σοβαρό μάλιστα. Όχι μόνο οι μεγάλες εταιρείες αλλά και το τελευταίο μικρομάγαζο στη χώρα. Στα της Cyta, δεν αμφιβαλλω ότι πληρώνει χάλια όπως και πολλοί άλλοι, μακάρι να ήταν η μόνη.

----------


## Τσε

> Από aDSL προσφορά σε vDSL???
> Τρελός είσαι!?!


Γτ ? 32 ευρα δινω για 24αρα και αστικα υπεραστικα. Δεν τα βλεπω καθολου λιγα απο την στιγμη που σε νεους συνδρομητες δινουν το ιδιο πακετο στην ιδια τιμη αν δεν κανω λαθος.
Αν τους αρεσει αλλιως παω forthnet με 30+ ευρω και θα εχω και οτι ψιχουλα δινει στην δορυφορικη. Και να μπορω να βαλω και οτι ρουτερ θελω χωρις να με περιοριζουν !

Ασε που σημερα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και ο τεχνικος που πηρα με εβαλε να καω 500 ρεσταρτ και αλλες ποσες φορες να διαγραψω τα ασυρματα δικτυα απο τα pc μου για να μου κανει στο τελος reset το ρουτερ και να μου χασει ολα τα forwards που ειχα  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## PerseasG

> Γτ ? 32 ευρα δινω για 24αρα και αστικα υπεραστικα. Δεν τα βλεπω καθολου λιγα απο την στιγμη που σε νεους συνδρομητες δινουν το ιδιο πακετο στην ιδια τιμη αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> Αν τους αρεσει αλλιως παω forthnet με 30+ ευρω και θα εχω και οτι ψιχουλα δινει στην δορυφορικη. Και να μπορω να βαλω και οτι ρουτερ θελω χωρις να με περιοριζουν !
> 
> Ασε που σημερα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και ο τεχνικος που πηρα με εβαλε να καω 500 ρεσταρτ και αλλες ποσες φορες να διαγραψω τα ασυρματα δικτυα απο τα pc μου για να μου κανει στο τελος reset το ρουτερ και να μου χασει ολα τα forwards που ειχα


29,90 Eυρώ με σταθερό μόνο προς Forthnet?Πάρε και ζήτα καλύτερη προσφορά βρε άνθρωπε αλλά να σου δώσουν το VDSL σε τιμή ADSL, δεν το νομίζω με την καμία.

Εάν στο κάνουν πες το και σε εμάς όμως.

----------


## Τσε

Δεν ειπα στην forthnet την προσφορα που διαφημιζουν στην tv αλλα + σταθερα που παει στα 35. Εκτος αυτης υπαρχει και μια προσφορα που δεν υπαρχει ουτε στο site της forthnet και ειναι η επιγεια + σταθερα + ιντερνετ στα 35 ευρω.

Να σου πω κατι απο την στιγμη που το δινουν το ιδιο πακετο σε νεους πελατες (με τα ιδια λεφτα ακριβως για αυτα που θελω) δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην μου το δωσουν εφοσον τους πω οτι θα φυγω.
Ισα ισα που θα συνεχισουν να περνουν τα ιδια λεφτα απο μενα αντι να χασουν ξερωγω 6-10 ευρω η να με χασουν τελειως σαν πελατη.

Α btw σημερα με πηρε μια απο την CYTA για να με ρωτησει και καλα εαν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο την συνδεση μου αυτον τον χρονο και της ειπα οτι εαν ειχατε και καλυτερες τιμες θα ημουν και οτι σκεφτομαι να πω προς forthnet.

----------


## Gordito

Eνεργοποιησα σημερα fastpath.

To αποτελεσμα φυσαει:



Επεσε λιγο η ταχυτητα αλλα το ping οπου το βλεπω ειναι πανγρηγορο.

Το καλο;

Μου χαλασε η καρτα γραφικων σημερα.  :ROFL: 
Τι παιχνιδια να παιξω;  :Razz:

----------


## kwstas mixaletos

> Δεν ειπα στην forthnet την προσφορα που διαφημιζουν στην tv αλλα + σταθερα που παει στα 35. Εκτος αυτης υπαρχει και μια προσφορα που δεν υπαρχει ουτε στο site της forthnet και ειναι η επιγεια + σταθερα + ιντερνετ στα 35 ευρω.
> 
> Να σου πω κατι απο την στιγμη που το δινουν το ιδιο πακετο σε νεους πελατες (με τα ιδια λεφτα ακριβως για αυτα που θελω) δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην μου το δωσουν εφοσον τους πω οτι θα φυγω.
> Ισα ισα που θα συνεχισουν να περνουν τα ιδια λεφτα απο μενα αντι να χασουν ξερωγω 6-10 ευρω η να με χασουν τελειως σαν πελατη.
> 
> Α btw σημερα με πηρε μια απο την CYTA για να με ρωτησει και καλα εαν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο την συνδεση μου αυτον τον χρονο και της ειπα οτι εαν ειχατε και καλυτερες τιμες θα ημουν και οτι σκεφτομαι να πω προς forthnet.


"  Εκτος αυτης υπαρχει και μια προσφορα που δεν υπαρχει ουτε στο site της forthnet και ειναι η επιγεια + σταθερα + ιντερνετ στα 35 ευρω."

Αυτήν που την είδες, ενώ δεν υπάρχει στο σάιτ τους; Σε ενημέρωσαν; Είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Γτ ? 32 ευρα δινω για 24αρα και αστικα υπεραστικα. Δεν τα βλεπω καθολου λιγα απο την στιγμη που σε νεους συνδρομητες δινουν το ιδιο πακετο στην ιδια τιμη αν δεν κανω λαθος.
> Αν τους αρεσει αλλιως παω forthnet με 30+ ευρω και θα εχω και οτι ψιχουλα δινει στην δορυφορικη. Και να μπορω να βαλω και οτι ρουτερ θελω χωρις να με περιοριζουν !
> 
> Ασε που σημερα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και ο τεχνικος που πηρα με εβαλε να καω 500 ρεσταρτ και αλλες ποσες φορες να διαγραψω τα ασυρματα δικτυα απο τα pc μου για να μου κανει στο τελος reset το ρουτερ και να μου χασει ολα τα forwards που ειχα


Το να σου δώσει vDSL σε τιμή aDSL δεν είναι κάτι άλλα!!!
Για να πάρεις vDSL χρειάζεται αλλαγή ορίου όπως και CPE όποτε το ξεχνάς!

----------


## PerseasG

> Το να σου δώσει vDSL σε τιμή aDSL δεν είναι κάτι άλλα!!!
> Για να πάρεις vDSL χρειάζεται αλλαγή ορίου όπως και CPE όποτε το ξεχνάς!


Koίτα καλό είναι να το ζητήσει! Εγώ θα έλεγα "Δώστε μου VDSL αλλά φθηνότερο απ'οτι το έχει νέος σας συνδρομητή".

----------


## Τσε

> Το να σου δώσει vDSL σε τιμή aDSL δεν είναι κάτι άλλα!!!
> Για να πάρεις vDSL χρειάζεται αλλαγή ορίου όπως και CPE όποτε το ξεχνάς!


Και σου ξανα λεω απο την στιγμη που στους νεους το δινουν στην ιδια τιμη με δωρεαν και την ενεργοποιηση αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν βλεπω τον λογο ναμην μου το δωσουν ΑΝ θελουν να παραμεινω πελατης.

Α φυσικα μιλαμε για 35 mbps παντα.

Α και τωρα μου ηρθε και το αλλο. Οταν ειχα παρει να ρωτησω μολις βγηκαν οι προσφορες vDSL για τους νεους πελατες μου ειπαν οτι λογικα θα με παρουν στον χρονο πανω για να μου δωσουν εκπτωση 6 ευρω.
Οποτε 29 τα 35 mbps + 9 τα απεριοριστα σταθερα =38-6=32 οποτε παλι δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην το κανουν.



> "  Εκτος αυτης υπαρχει και μια προσφορα που δεν υπαρχει ουτε στο site της forthnet και ειναι η επιγεια + σταθερα + ιντερνετ στα 35 ευρω."
> 
> Αυτήν που την είδες, ενώ δεν υπάρχει στο σάιτ τους; Σε ενημέρωσαν; Είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.


Το εμαθα εκ των εσω. Αυτο αρκει.



> Koίτα καλό είναι να το ζητήσει! Εγώ θα έλεγα "Δώστε μου VDSL αλλά φθηνότερο απ'οτι το έχει νέος σας συνδρομητή".


Ε αμα το ζητησω και φτηνοτερα το ξεφτιλισα το θεμα.

----------


## jimpall

Πάντως παιδιά οι προσφορές που δίνουν είναι εντυπωσιακές... Εγώ είχα εδώ και 2 χρόνια 8αρα με απεριόριστα αστ.υπερ. και 90 λεπτά προς κινητά στα 32,5€ (έγινε 31,5). Μου έκανε προσφορά η HOL για τα ίδια περίπου χαρακτηριστικά στα 28 ευρώ και έκανα την αίτηση για αλλαγή παρόχου... Σε 2 μέρες με πήραν από cyta και μόλις τους είπα ότι έχω καλύτερη προσφορά και φεύγω μου έκαναν αντιπρόταση 8αρα + απεριόριστα αστ.υπερ. + 130 λεπτά προς κινητά στα 24€... ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ HOL... Δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα ότι θα πληρώνω 10€ λιγότερα το μήνα με περισσότερο μπλα μπλα... ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ... Μπράβο στην CYTA...

----------


## lak100

θεωρω οτι η cyta πρεπει να βελτιωσει τα προγραμματα εγω που Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 24αρα υοαρχει κατι για μενα?

----------


## PerseasG

> θεωρω οτι η cyta πρεπει να βελτιωσει τα προγραμματα εγω που Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 24αρα υοαρχει κατι για μενα?


Από το 35+ Ευρώ που δίνεις στον ΟΤΕ , σίγουρα οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία είναι οικονομικότερη.

----------


## Hetfield

Δε νομιζω οτι ο ανταγωνισμος δουλευει υπερ της Cyta. Πολλοι εδω μεσα ζητατε εξωπραγματικα πραγματα σε ξεφτελιστικες τιμες. Καλυτερα να πατε Forthnet παρα να καταντησει η Cyta σαν τη Forthnet.
Δε γινεται η υπηρεσια να κοστιζει 30€ στον παροχο και να στην δινουν π.χ. 28€. Απλα *ΔΕΝ

*Προσωπικα πληρωνω 41€ για full πακετο συν δευτερη γραμμη απο την προσφορα που ειχαν κανει για τους πελατες της Netone, αλλα οσο η υπηρεσια μου ειναι αρτια κι οσο ειμαι ευχαριστημενος, δεν θα αλλαξω παροχο ακομα και για 10€ διαφορα.

----------


## lak100

εγω λεω οτι θρλω πακετο με Απειοριστα σταθερα +24αρι υπαρχει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## man with no name

Υπάρχει 24αρι στα 23 ευρώ με απεριόριατα σταθερά στα 9 ευρώ,σύνολο 32 ευρώ.

----------


## giorg

στον ΟΤΕ είναι 31,8, στην forthnet 24,9, μεγάλο plus οι χρεώσεις στα κινητά που χρεώνονται ως αστικά, το site της wind δεν ανοίγει ίσως ανανεώνουν κάτι, no idea, αλλά έχει βγάλει κι αυτή φθηνά πακέτα, η hol 24 ευρώ, με προσφορά από online αίτηση, οπότε η cyta είναι κοντά στην τιμή του ΟΤΕ για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο, δηλαδή την ακριβότερη τιμή.

----------


## PerseasG

> στον ΟΤΕ είναι 31,8, στην forthnet 24,9, μεγάλο plus οι χρεώσεις στα κινητά που χρεώνονται ως αστικά, το site της wind δεν ανοίγει ίσως ανανεώνουν κάτι, no idea, αλλά έχει βγάλει κι αυτή φθηνά πακέτα, η hol 24 ευρώ, με προσφορά από online αίτηση, οπότε η cyta είναι κοντά στην τιμή του ΟΤΕ για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο, δηλαδή την ακριβότερη τιμή.


*O OTE είναι για 6 μήνες*...μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε τώρα..έλεος!

Και επίσης έχει προσφορά 30% έκπτωση στους χρόνους ομιλίας , η CYTA.

H ΗΟL και η WIND είναι οικονομικότερες με κινητό μαζί.

Δηλαδή...γράφουμε ότι μας κατέβει η κούτρα?

Jesus

----------


## 3ftw

με πηρανε απο την wind να μου προτεινουν συμβολαιο στο σταθερο..μολις τους ειπα οτι δινω 22Ε για απεριοριστα σταθερα και 40 λεπτα κινητα με 8mbps μου ειπε οκ και το εκλεισε

----------


## NexTiN

> με πηρανε απο την wind να μου προτεινουν συμβολαιο στο σταθερο..μολις τους ειπα οτι δινω 22Ε για απεριοριστα σταθερα και 40 λεπτα κινητα με 8mbps μου ειπε οκ και το εκλεισε


Δεν σου είπαν ότι η Cyta εκπέμπει δορυφορικά και έχει ακτινοβολία??
Εμένα κάθε φορά αυτό μου λένε και μετά ακούνε ένα καλό εξάψαλμο...

----------


## evdometap

> Δεν σου είπαν ότι η Cyta εκπέμπει δορυφορικά και έχει ακτινοβολία??
> Εμένα κάθε φορά αυτό μου λένε και μετά ακούνε ένα καλό εξάψαλμο...


Εμένα συνήθως μου λένε για το VoIP,για δορυφόρο δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι. Αλήθεια, τι ακριβώς λένε δηλαδή?

----------


## NexTiN

> Εμένα συνήθως μου λένε για το VoIP,για δορυφόρο δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι. Αλήθεια, τι ακριβώς λένε δηλαδή?


Αυτό που έγραψα, ότι και καλά εκπέμπει μέσω δορυφόρου και έχει πολύ ακτινοβολία στον χώρο....
Μετά τρώνε ένα καλό βρισίδι και τους το κλείνω.Ότι να'ναι είναι οι άνθρωποι...

----------


## PerseasG

> Αυτό που έγραψα, ότι και καλά εκπέμπει μέσω δορυφόρου και έχει πολύ ακτινοβολία στον χώρο....
> Μετά τρώνε ένα καλό βρισίδι και τους το κλείνω.Ότι να'ναι είναι οι άνθρωποι...


 Iσχύει, το κάνει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και η HOL. Εμένα τόλμησαν να πουν εάν έχω μικρό παιδί καλό είναι να αλλάξω εταιρία γιατί η ακτινοβολία της CYTΑ θα του δημιουργήσει καρκίνο...Η Παναγία που έφαγε ήταν το λιγότερο που άκουσε από εμένα.

----------


## 3ftw

καλα παμε καλα..?αφου με τα ιδια καλωδια δινουν υπηρεσιες και αυτοι..καλα εμενα αν ποτε μου πουν κατι τετοιο θα φανε τρελο βρισιμο

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια μια ερωτηση..το technicolour που δινει τωρα η συτα δουλευει καλα με ps3..?εννοω πως με το thomson ειχα θεμα με το ΝΑΤ ΤΥΡΕ και ειχα πιρελι μαυρο

----------


## InsertCoin

> στον ΟΤΕ είναι 31,8, στην forthnet 24,9, μεγάλο plus οι χρεώσεις στα κινητά που χρεώνονται ως αστικά, το site της wind δεν ανοίγει ίσως ανανεώνουν κάτι, no idea, αλλά έχει βγάλει κι αυτή φθηνά πακέτα, η hol 24 ευρώ, με προσφορά από online αίτηση, οπότε η cyta είναι κοντά στην τιμή του ΟΤΕ για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο, δηλαδή την ακριβότερη τιμή.


Μια διευκρινιση εδω στον φιλο. Με βαση τις τρεχουσες προσφορες, για νεα αιτηση σε ενεργο βροχο, με 24μβ και απεριοριστα σταθερα, το παγιο για τον 1ο χρονο ειναι 29,3€, και δωρεαν τα τελη ενεργοποιησης (δωρο 30€ δηλαδη).
Μολις κλεισει χρονο, η τιμη θα ανερχεται στα 30€ μηνιαιως.

----------


## jsrory

τέλος ιουνίου φεύγω απο οτε γιατι τα 41euro ειναι πολλά !! (απεριοριστα σταθερα,μια ώρα κινητα, 24αρα ..δηλαδή 14αρα στο Pc και 10αρα στο ps3 !!) 
99% θα έρθω cyta ,αν δεν ειχα να πληρώσω 110 ευρω για να φύγω απο το συμβολαιο οτε θα χα φύγει πριν καιρο.

----------


## thodoris2208

καλησπέρα!!! μια ερώτηση! με πήρανε απο τη cyta για να μου κάνουν προσφορα σήμερα(εγώ έχω on). Αυτό που μου έιπε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις να αλλάξω εταιρία είναι ότι με τη cyta θα έχω ταχύτερο ιντερνετ απο ότι με την on..σε ερώτηση μου πως θα το καταφέρει αυτό αφου στην ίδια γραμμή θα πατήσει και η cyta( δλδ του οτε)η απάντηση της κοπέλας ήταν  αποστομοτική αφου μου είπε ότι η cyta παρέχει internet μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ!! και μου εγγυάται ότι με 24αρι θα πιάνω τουλάχιστον 16mbpps..παιδιά στέκει αυτό το πράγμα??? εννοείτε πως όχι έτσι????

----------


## NexTiN

> καλησπέρα!!! μια ερώτηση! με πήρανε απο τη cyta για να μου κάνουν προσφορα σήμερα(εγώ έχω on). Αυτό που μου έιπε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις να αλλάξω εταιρία είναι ότι με τη cyta θα έχω ταχύτερο ιντερνετ απο ότι με την on..σε ερώτηση μου πως θα το καταφέρει αυτό αφου στην ίδια γραμμή θα πατήσει και η cyta( δλδ του οτε)η απάντηση της κοπέλας ήταν  αποστομοτική αφου μου είπε ότι η cyta παρέχει internet μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ!! και μου εγγυάται ότι με 24αρι θα πιάνω τουλάχιστον 16mbpps..παιδιά στέκει αυτό το πράγμα??? εννοείτε πως όχι έτσι????


Στην ΟΝ 24άρι έχεις?.Αν ναι, όσο πιάνεις τώρα στην ΟΝ, τόσο περίπου θα πιάνεις και στην Cyta...
Αν άρχισαν να λένε τις ίδιες βλακείες και οι πωλητές της Cyta, ζήτω που καήκανε...

----------


## ermis333

> καλησπέρα!!! μια ερώτηση! με πήρανε απο τη cyta για να μου κάνουν προσφορα σήμερα(εγώ έχω on). Αυτό που μου έιπε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις να αλλάξω εταιρία είναι ότι με τη cyta θα έχω ταχύτερο ιντερνετ απο ότι με την on..σε ερώτηση μου πως θα το καταφέρει αυτό αφου στην ίδια γραμμή θα πατήσει και η cyta( δλδ του οτε)η απάντηση της κοπέλας ήταν  αποστομοτική αφου μου είπε ότι η cyta παρέχει internet μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ!! και μου εγγυάται ότι με 24αρι θα πιάνω τουλάχιστον 16mbpps..παιδιά στέκει αυτό το πράγμα??? εννοείτε πως όχι έτσι????


Αν σου δώσει VDSL η Cyta και είσαι μέχρι 1χλμ μακρυά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ τότε ναι από την ίδια γραμμή μπορεί να δώσει και 35 και 50Mbit.

Αλλά το να διαφημίζουν πως δίνουν μέσω δορυφόρου είναι αστείο, το δορυφορικό internet έχει τεράστιο lag.... ενώ σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πανάκριβο.

----------


## PerseasG

> καλησπέρα!!! μια ερώτηση! με πήρανε απο τη cyta για να μου κάνουν προσφορα σήμερα(εγώ έχω on). Αυτό που μου έιπε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις να αλλάξω εταιρία είναι ότι με τη cyta θα έχω ταχύτερο ιντερνετ απο ότι με την on..σε ερώτηση μου πως θα το καταφέρει αυτό αφου στην ίδια γραμμή θα πατήσει και η cyta( δλδ του οτε)η απάντηση της κοπέλας ήταν  αποστομοτική αφου μου είπε ότι η cyta παρέχει internet μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ!! και μου εγγυάται ότι με 24αρι θα πιάνω τουλάχιστον 16mbpps..παιδιά στέκει αυτό το πράγμα??? εννοείτε πως όχι έτσι????


Πάρε την κοπέλα τηλέφωνο και πες της με ποιον δορυφόρο συνδέεται η CYTΑ και εάν δεν το γνωρίζει τότε καλύτερα να μάθει γιατί είναι ΟΥΦΟ η τύπισσα....ΔΗΛΑΔΗ έλεος τα call centers....έλεος!

Όχι, το Internet της CYTA δεν είναι δορυφορικό, σε ουδεμία περίπτωση ούτε στην δική μας πραγματικότητα αλλά ούτε και σε κάποια εναλλακτική.

----------


## thodoris2208

> Πάρε την κοπέλα τηλέφωνο και πες της με ποιον δορυφόρο συνδέεται η CYTΑ και εάν δεν το γνωρίζει τότε καλύτερα να μάθει γιατί είναι ΟΥΦΟ η τύπισσα....ΔΗΛΑΔΗ έλεος τα call centers....έλεος!
> 
> Όχι, το Internet της CYTA δεν είναι δορυφορικό, σε ουδεμία περίπτωση ούτε στην δική μας πραγματικότητα αλλά ούτε και σε κάποια εναλλακτική.


όχι vdsl δεν έχω στην περιοχή μου αλλά με 3 χλμ αποσταση απο το αστικό κέντρο με το ζόρι πιάνω 5-6 mbps!! ήθελα να ήξερα πως της ήρθε αυτό με το δορυφόρο.. πραγματικά με σκάλωσε! ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## Picard

κλεινω 15 μηνες στη cyta και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος,ισως ειναι η μονη ιδιωτικη εταιρια που λειτουργει τοσο καλα,αν υποθεσουμε οτι παλιοτερα ειχα forthnet δε μπορουσα να μιλησω μαζι τους,δε συγχρονιζε ποτε και στο τελος μου βαλανε να πληρωσω εναν λογαριασμο παραπανω,νομιζω οτι μετα τον οτε η και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις πριν τον οτε η cyta ειναι μονοδρομος...

----------


## evdometap

> κλεινω 15 μηνες στη cyta και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος,ισως ειναι η μονη ιδιωτικη εταιρια που λειτουργει τοσο καλα,αν υποθεσουμε οτι παλιοτερα ειχα forthnet δε μπορουσα να μιλησω μαζι τους,δε συγχρονιζε ποτε και στο τελος μου βαλανε να πληρωσω εναν λογαριασμο παραπανω,νομιζω οτι μετα τον οτε η και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις πριν τον οτε η cyta ειναι μονοδρομος...


Εντάξει,και εγώ ευχαριστημένος είμαι, πολύ μάλιστα, 99% θα ανανεώσω εκτός εάν μου κάνουν καμιά υπερπροσφορά από κάπου αλλού, όμως μην το γενικεύεις τόσο. Μονόδρομος δεν είναι καμία εταιρεία, είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά.

.........

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξέρει κανείς που να έχει ανανεώσει πέρα από το 12μηνο, τι προσφορές κάνουν; Επειδή έχω προσφορά από wind, αλλά θέλω να μείνω στους κουμπάρους, αν τους πω την προσφορά παίζει να μου κάνουν κανα σκόντο στο πάγιο ή να μου δώσουν καναν εξτρά χρόνο προς σταθερά πχ;

----------


## PerseasG

> Εντάξει,και εγώ ευχαριστημένος είμαι, πολύ μάλιστα, 99% θα ανανεώσω εκτός εάν μου κάνουν καμιά υπερπροσφορά από κάπου αλλού, όμως μην το γενικεύεις τόσο. Μονόδρομος δεν είναι καμία εταιρεία, είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά.
> 
> .........
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξέρει κανείς που να έχει ανανεώσει πέρα από το 12μηνο, τι προσφορές κάνουν; Επειδή έχω προσφορά από wind, αλλά θέλω να μείνω στους κουμπάρους, αν τους πω την προσφορά παίζει να μου κάνουν κανα σκόντο στο πάγιο ή να μου δώσουν καναν εξτρά χρόνο προς σταθερά πχ;


Πάρε στο 13877 και ζήτα να σου κάνουν μείωση παγίου.

----------


## evdometap

> Πάρε στο 13877 και ζήτα να σου κάνουν μείωση παγίου.


Προφανώς,απλά ρωτάω αν το έχει κάνει κανείς,και τι αποτέλεσμα είχε!

----------


## PerseasG

> Προφανώς,απλά ρωτάω αν το έχει κάνει κανείς,και τι αποτέλεσμα είχε!


Προσωπική εμπειρία: είχα πακέτο στα 38 ευρώ και πλέον μου το μείωσαν στα 29,50 Ευρώ (και ο ΦΑΠΑΣ μέσα).

----------


## prodromosfan

ενα περιεργο πραγμα συμβαινει τωρα το απογευμα (απο τις 14:00 και μετα)
εχω εμμεση εκτροπη σηλαδη αμα δεν λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο να χτυπαει σε αλλο αριθμο 
οπως επισης κι αν δεν απαντησω μετα απο 5 χτυπηματα παλι να χτυπαει σε αλλο αριθμο. 

ενω μπορω να παρω τηλ 
οταν με παιρνουν χτυπαει στο νουμερο που εχω κανει εκτροπη. 

αντιμετωπιζει κανεις προβλημα;;;

----------


## dimpard

Στο τηλέφωνο δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Στο internet, μερικές φορές -κάποια ξένα sites- ζορίζεται πολύ να τα ανοίξει.

----------


## knbsep

> Στο τηλέφωνο δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
> Στο internet, μερικές φορές -κάποια ξένα sites- ζορίζεται πολύ να τα ανοίξει.


Έχεις πάρει ιό. Κάνε φορμάτ...  :Clap:

----------


## evdometap

Σερνόμαστε λιγάκι σε youtube σήμερα ή μου φαίνεται?

- - - Updated - - -

Ακυρο.Μόλις άναψα το κλιματιστικό έστρωσαν όλα!

----------


## yuk

> Σερνόμαστε λιγάκι σε youtube σήμερα ή μου φαίνεται?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ακυρο.Μόλις άναψα το κλιματιστικό έστρωσαν όλα!


Δεν αλλάζεις καμιά ψύκτρα;  :Razz:

----------


## evdometap

Μπα,να αλλάξω αντάπτορα κάρτας δικτύου πρέπει!

----------


## Τσε

Πωπω η Cyta με καταυποχρεωσε σημερα ! Μου εκανε εκπτωση 2 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΕΥΡΩ για τον εναν χρονο ! Pure Amazing !

----------


## vazelo

Για τι πραγμα/τι προβλημα είχες ??

----------


## Τσε

> Για τι πραγμα/τι προβλημα είχες ??


Για τον 1 χρονο που ειμαι στην Cyta.

----------


## stratus

> Πωπω η Cyta με καταυποχρεωσε σημερα ! Μου εκανε εκπτωση 2 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΕΥΡΩ για τον εναν χρονο ! Pure Amazing !


Ο Στουρνάρας το ξέρει;

----------


## Τσε

Προς το παρον οχι αλλιως θα μου εβαζε κανα χαρατσι ! Θα τους παρω απο πρωτη Ιουλιου γτ το χαρτι που μου εστειλαν ελεγε οτι απο τελος Ιουνιου κλεινω εναν χρονο και θα τους πω η VDSL η πλεον θα εχω μονο σητα για τα κουνουπια !

----------


## Gordito

H Cyta δεν δινει vdsl απο καμπινα πουθενα;

----------


## Hetfield

Το θεμα ειναι αν αξιζουν τα λεφτα η Cyta.
Κι εγω 2€ εκπτωση εχω απο το προγραμμα αφοσιωσης.
Αλλα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και σιγα μην αλλαζα παροχο για 5€ διαφορα τον μηνα για χειροτερη υπηρεσια

----------


## man with no name

Να ρώτησω...η έκπτωση των 2 ευρώ από το πρόγραμμα αφοσίωσης την κάνουν αυτόματα από μόνοι τους ή επικοινωνείς εσύ μαζί τους;

----------


## Τσε

Μονοι τους οταν κλεινεις τον χρονο.

----------


## Gordito

Ποιο ειναι το Penalty για να φυγω απο Cyta μετα απο 3 μηνες;

Σχεδον σε ολα ευχαριστημενος, αλλα πλεον δινει vdsl η καμπινα στη γειτονια μου, οχι ομως και η Cyta.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή?έχω χάσει σύνδεση με το dslam εντελώς εδώ και 10 λεπτά

EDIT:Εφτιαξε πριν κανα τεταρτο

----------


## ermis333

> Ποιο ειναι το Penalty για να φυγω απο Cyta μετα απο 3 μηνες;
> 
> Σχεδον σε ολα ευχαριστημενος, αλλα πλεον δινει vdsl η καμπινα στη γειτονια μου, οχι ομως και η Cyta.


70 Ευρώ κόστος αποσύνδεσης πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου.

----------


## evdometap

Μόλις με πήραν τηλ οι κουμπάροι για νέα προσφορά,μιας που έληγε το 12μηνο. Ειχα 8mbps+200' σταθ+130' κινητά στα 30,5 euros. Με τη νέα προσφορά θα έχω 24mbps+Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 160' κινητά στην ίδια τιμή. Not bad.

----------


## prodromosfan

τους ειχες ενοχλησει εσυ;

----------


## evdometap

> τους ειχες ενοχλησει εσυ;


Τους είχα πάρει να τους ρωτήσω για την καινούρια τους προσφορά,για το 1+1 δηλαδή. Μου είπε όμως η κοπελιά ότι επειδή το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει,αν θέλω μπορώ να περιμένω να με πάρει το τμήμα προσφορών,μιας που μπαίνω και στο πρόγραμμα αφοσίωσης. Τελικά όντως περίμενα λίγες μέρες και με πήρανε χθες.

----------


## evdometap

Λοιπόν.Update της ανανέωσης συμβολαίου:Ενώ μου είπανε πως το νέο μου συμβόλαιο θα ισχύει από 01/07,η ταχύτητα αναβαθμίστηκε από χθες. Πριν ένα χρόνο,είχα μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα για να δω εάν η γραμμή μου θα έπαιζε καλά στα 24,και μου είχαν προτείνει να πάω στα 8 γιατί η γραμμή έχει μέγιστα στα 13,λόγω κακής ποιότητας χαλκού. Τώρα λοιπόν που αναβαθμίστηκε η ταχύτητα,τα στατιστικά είναι τα εξής:
.
Παλαιότερα,στη HOL,συγχρόνιζα στα 10.500,προφανώς λόγω υψηλότερου snr.
Eρωτήσεις:
α) Πως βλέπετε τα στατιστικά;
β) Υπάρχει περίπτωση πχ να ζητήσω αλλαγή ζεύγους και να δω καλύτερες ταχύτητες;
γ) Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε vdsl να παίξει η γραμμή καλά;

----------


## rookie_t

> Πωπω η Cyta με καταυποχρεωσε σημερα ! Μου εκανε εκπτωση 2 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΕΥΡΩ για τον εναν χρονο ! Pure Amazing !


Η έκπτωση των 2€ έγινε μια φορά ή μειώνεται για ένα μεγαλύτερο διάστημα το πάγιο σου?

----------


## Τσε

> Η έκπτωση των 2€ έγινε μια φορά ή μειώνεται για ένα μεγαλύτερο διάστημα το πάγιο σου?


Θεωρω οτι ειναι σταθερη απο οτι θυμαμαι απο το χαρτι αλλα αυτη την στιγμη δεν το εχω για να κοιταξω.

----------


## nnn

> Λοιπόν.Update της ανανέωσης συμβολαίου:Ενώ μου είπανε πως το νέο μου συμβόλαιο θα ισχύει από 01/07,η ταχύτητα αναβαθμίστηκε από χθες. Πριν ένα χρόνο,είχα μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα για να δω εάν η γραμμή μου θα έπαιζε καλά στα 24,και μου είχαν προτείνει να πάω στα 8 γιατί η γραμμή έχει μέγιστα στα 13,λόγω κακής ποιότητας χαλκού. Τώρα λοιπόν που αναβαθμίστηκε η ταχύτητα,τα στατιστικά είναι τα εξής:
> .
> Παλαιότερα,στη HOL,συγχρόνιζα στα 10.500,προφανώς λόγω υψηλότερου snr.
> Eρωτήσεις:
> α) Πως βλέπετε τα στατιστικά;
> β) Υπάρχει περίπτωση πχ να ζητήσω αλλαγή ζεύγους και να δω καλύτερες ταχύτητες;
> γ) Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε vdsl να παίξει η γραμμή καλά;


Το VDSL το ξεχνάς, και άλλο ζεύγος να σου δώσουν αν η περιοχή έχει προβληματικό χαλκό πάλι δεν θα γίνει κάτι.

----------


## grjimmis7

καλησπερα.Στο Site της cyta δειχνει οτι η αποσταση του κεντρου ειναι 1500 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου.το προγραμμα που εχω ειναι 24mbps ιντερνετ,δωρεαν αστικα υπεραστικα,δωρεαν κλησεις στο ε3ωτετικο(σε 47 χωρες νομιζω)και δωρεαν 160'προς κινητα με 29 ευρω τον μηνα.Απο τα 24 κατεβαζω με μολις 850 kbps.stream βλεπω σε 720p η 1080 χωρις να κολαει.(καμια φορα σε 1080 ισως κολησει)δεν θα επρεπε να πιανω μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες?ρουτερ εχω ενα pirelli ασπρο 4 χρονια το εχω.

----------


## Τσε

Καταρχην επειδη τοσο κατεβαζεις δεν σημαινει οτι αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητα σου. Αυτη η ταχυτητα που κατεβαζεις εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες(οπως σε τι ταχυτητα σου επιτρεπει η καθε σελιδα,σερβερ κτλ , το που ειναι και αλλα πολλα) . Το οτι βλεπεις βιντεο με 720 η 1080 σημαινει οτι εχεις καποια σχετικη καλη ταχυτητα(λογικα απο 10 και πανω).

Για να δεις τι ταχυτητα εχεις η κοιτα στην σελιδα του ρουτερ σου(η οποια λογικα θα ειναι 192.168.1.1). H κανε ενα speedtest.

----------


## Valder

Εμένα η Cyta δεν μου τα λέει καθόλου καλά. Η γραμμή αρχικά σήκωνε 18Mbit, πρίν κάτι μήνες σήκωνε 15 και ξαφνικά αυτό τον καιρό έχει κοκκαλώσει στα 13 ακατέβατα και συχνά πυκνά τις ίδιες πρωινές ώρες (02.00-04.00) χάνει την ΙΡ, πράγμα που διορθώνεται είτε με σπαστικό restart του ρούτερ, ή βαράει κόκκινο λαμπάκι και πρέπει να κάνω ευχέλαιο.

Σκέφτομαι να πάω Forthnet ή στη χειρότερη ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι συνετό και θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας. 35.50 € είναι πάρα πολλά για να "απολαμβάνω" τις διακοπές όποτε του καπνίσει.

ΥΓ: Είμαι και 2 χρόνια συνεχόμενα και κλεισμένα, αλλα τα 35.5, 35.5 εκεί...

----------


## Τσε

1ον Εχεις ενημερωσει το τεχνικο τμημα να το κοιταξουν ?
2ον Παρτους και ζητα μειωση.
3ον Φετος εχει καλες προσφορες η 4νετ και απο οτι ακουω απο φιλους εχει στρωσει και το ιντερνετ της και ειναι σε καλο επιπεδο.

----------


## knbsep

Ρε άντε φύγετε να βρείτε την υγειά σας. Cyta και ψήστα και χύστα και βρίστα και σβήστα. Μακρυά κι αγαπημένοι.

----------


## apto

> Εμένα η Cyta δεν μου τα λέει καθόλου καλά. Η γραμμή αρχικά σήκωνε 18Mbit, πρίν κάτι μήνες σήκωνε 15 και ξαφνικά αυτό τον καιρό έχει κοκκαλώσει στα 13 ακατέβατα και συχνά πυκνά τις ίδιες πρωινές ώρες (02.00-04.00) χάνει την ΙΡ, πράγμα που διορθώνεται είτε με σπαστικό restart του ρούτερ, ή βαράει κόκκινο λαμπάκι και πρέπει να κάνω ευχέλαιο.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάω Forthnet ή στη χειρότερη ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι συνετό και θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας. 35.50 € είναι πάρα πολλά για να "απολαμβάνω" τις διακοπές όποτε του καπνίσει.
> 
> ΥΓ: Είμαι και 2 χρόνια συνεχόμενα και κλεισμένα, αλλα τα 35.5, 35.5 εκεί...


πέφτει η ταχύτητα με τον καιρό, μάλλον λόγο κόσμου που αυξάνεται.
μεγάλη βλακεία, δεν φταίνε αλλά είναι σπάσιμο. εκτός αν είναι λόγω κάποιας βλάβης στα καλώδια
τα 35.5 είναι πάρα πολλά

----------


## Hetfield

Κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα επαθα. Μετα απο 2 χρονια απο τα 17mbit επεσα ακομα και στα 11mbit, τωρα ειμαι στα 13mbit. Και παροχο να αλλαξεις, τα 18mbit ξεχασε μια για παντα. 
Απαξ κι αυξηθουν οι χρηστες σε ενα dslam, αυξανεται και το crosstalk.

Τα 35,5€ ειναι μια χαρα για απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα και αξιοπιστο internet. Μη γινουμε και Wind

----------


## avga

αν εξαιρέσεις την προσφορά που χει τώρα η forthnet στα 30 για νετ, σταθερά κινητά και σταρτπακ, είναι οκ η τιμή

----------


## Hetfield

> αν εξαιρέσεις την προσφορά που χει τώρα η forthnet στα 30 για νετ, σταθερά κινητά και σταρτπακ, είναι οκ η τιμή


Οχι δεν την εξαιρω. Το νετ της Cyta δεν το φτανει η Forthnet με την καμια.

----------


## Picard

> Οχι δεν την εξαιρω. Το νετ της Cyta δεν το φτανει η Forthnet με την καμια.


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ 100% επειδη εχω περασει απο κει  η διαφορα ειναι χαοδης!!!! οσοι εχουν κλεισει χρονο μπορουν να πανε στην προσφορα 1+1 αλλα εχει δεσμευση αλλον ενα χρονο,εγω το κανα παντως,γλυτωσα 3€ κατι ειναι κι αυτο,απο τοτε που αλλαξα το thomson και πηρα pirelli δεν εχω ασχοληθει αλλο με adsl-τηλ γιατι δουλευει ρολοι η γραμμη......

----------


## kostakiss

εντελως ενημερωτικα να πω πως δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο(ειχα ιντερνετ) λογο προβληματος του ρουτερ και μου εγινε αντικατασταση με το ιδιο ακριβως μοντελο που ειχα και πριν ( pirelli) μόνο που αυτό λέει πάνω ADB και τωρα ολα καλα..
ελπιζω απλα να εκανα καλα που πηρα το ιδιο και οχι το thomson..

----------


## gp1

Μόλις έκανα ανανέωση ενός έτους με 25€ (εως 24 και απεριόριστα σταθερά και υπεραστικά). Η άλλη επιλογή που μου έδωσαν ήταν στα 26,5 με +100 για κινητά, αλλά 2ετές συμβόλαιο. Not bad.  :Smile:

----------


## Τσε

Εμενα να δω αν θα με παρουν ποτε. Θα παρω αυριο εγω να δω εαν θα βγει τιποτα.

----------


## Picard

> Εμενα να δω αν θα με παρουν ποτε. Θα παρω αυριο εγω να δω εαν θα βγει τιποτα.


Αμα περιμενεις να σε παρουν αστο....παρτους εσυ κι αν εχεις κλεισει χρονο δικαιουσε καποια εκπτωση

----------


## donald

καλημέρα σας! σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για να έρθω στη cyta και εγώ...

δίνουν για router pirelli ή thomshon782 ή καταργήθηκε και δίνουν tecnhicolor 782?
ποιό θα είναι καλύτερο? (24αρας ταχύτητας ασύρματο)

πιστεύω σε 10 μέρες εργάσιμες να έχω συνδεθεί.....

μια απορία μου: διάβασα κάπου ότι με cyta αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για χ λόγους δε θα λειτουργει ούτε το σταθερό τηλ??? 

αν ναι, λύση υπάρχει? 

τώρα στο πάροχο που είμαι,έχω το router στη κεντρική και μοναδική πρίζα σπιτιού κα ιαπό εκεί με splitter φεύγει καλώδιο που πάει στο router και στη θέση phone ότι τηλ. συσκευή έχω.. λειτουργεί και σαν φίλτρο αυτό...

με τα ρουτερ απο cyta ίδια συνδεσμολογία θα είναι ή όχι?     κάτι άκουσα για voip δε τα ξέρω αυτά.

ευχαριστώ. ( α! θα είμαι  750 m  μακριά απο αστικό κέντρο) οπότε τι τιμές θα έχω?

τώρα τρέχω με /19000 ταχύτητα κα ικατεβάζω με περίπου 1700ΜΒ/SEC

----------


## NexTiN

> καλημέρα σας! σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για να έρθω στη cyta και εγώ...
> 
> δίνουν για router pirelli ή thomshon782 ή καταργήθηκε και δίνουν tecnhicolor 782?
> ποιό θα είναι καλύτερο? (24αρας ταχύτητας ασύρματο)
> 
> πιστεύω σε 10 μέρες εργάσιμες να έχω συνδεθεί.....
> 
> μια απορία μου: διάβασα κάπου ότι με cyta αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για χ λόγους δε θα λειτουργει ούτε το σταθερό τηλ??? 
> 
> ...


Απο Modems ανάλογα τι θα σου στείλουνε.Έχουνε τα Pirelli / ADB P.RG-A4201G (το γνωστό μαύρο Pirelli), τo Thomson TG782, το ZTE ZXV10-H201L και το καινούργιο ADB P.RG A4100N.Τα 2 τελευταία υποστηρίζουν μόνο ένα τηλεφωνικό αριθμό αλλά έχουν πρωτόκολλο N στο WiFi τους.Η τηλεφωνία της Cyta είναι αποκλειστικά VoIP οπότε και το τηλέφωνό σου συνδέεται κατευθείαν πάνω στο Modem χωρίς Splitter / φίλτρα κλπ.Η λύση για την περίπτωση διακοπή ρεύματος είναι ένα φθηνό UPS (π.χ. 650VA) που μπορεί άνετα να σου βγάλει ένα 4ώρο χρήσης.Τέλος ο συγχρονισμός σου θα είναι πάνω κάτω ο ίδιος με αυτόν που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## donald

καλημερα! και ποιο ups προτεινεις? ας βγαζει ποιο πολλες ωρες  πχ μαξιμουμ 8ωρο ..λινκ παρακαλω να δω.

----------


## DJG

δεν είναι η λύση το ups σε περιπτώσεις που η διακοπή μπορεί να αγγίξει και το 24ωρο. Γιατί πας cyta και δεν πας σε άλλο ποροχο με τηλεφωνία pots?

----------


## 3lbereth

Πόσες διακοπές άνω των 24 ωρών μπορεί να πετύχει κανείς ώστε να επιλέξει pots?
Είμαι σε voip από το 2007 (χωρίς ups) και δεν αντιμετώπισα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι διακοπές άνω του 3ωρου μετρώνται στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού κι εκεί χρησιμοποίησα κινητό. Στο χαμό του Μαρτίου που πλημμύρισε το σύμπαν pots & voip έπεσαν άνευ διακρίσεων!
Ούτως ή άλλως, οι περισσότεροι - αν όχι όλοι - χρησιμοποιούμε ασύρματα τηλέφωνα που σημαίνει οτι εκτός κι αν έχεις κάποια 2η μπαγκατέλα να το αντικαταστήσεις, πάλι χωρίς τηλέφωνο μένεις.

----------


## NexTiN

> Πόσες διακοπές άνω των 24 ωρών μπορεί να πετύχει κανείς ώστε να επιλέξει pots?
> Είμαι σε voip από το 2007 (χωρίς ups) και δεν αντιμετώπισα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι διακοπές άνω του 3ωρου μετρώνται στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού κι εκεί χρησιμοποίησα κινητό. Στο χαμό του Μαρτίου που πλημμύρισε το σύμπαν pots & voip έπεσαν άνευ διακρίσεων!
> Ούτως ή άλλως, οι περισσότεροι - αν όχι όλοι - χρησιμοποιούμε ασύρματα τηλέφωνα που σημαίνει οτι εκτός κι αν έχεις κάποια 2η μπαγκατέλα να το αντικαταστήσεις, πάλι χωρίς τηλέφωνο μένεις.


+1000 
Πέσ'τα ρε φίλε!!!!
Μην αναφερθεί VoIP, κατευθείαν πάνε σε πάροχο με POTS.Και όπως τα λες, οι περισσότεροι που κράζουν έχουν ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.Αν ξέρανε τι παπάδες μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος με το VoIP (Asterisk, Elastix, κλπ.) δεν θα το άλλαζαν με τίποτα....

----------


## minas

Έχω κλείσει χρόνο σε μία σύνδεση CYTA 4Mbps και τηλέφωνο στην οποία πλήρωνα 16€, οπότε ζήτησα προσφορά για 24Mbps single play (μόνο δίκτυο) και 24Mbps double play.
Η "προσφορά" που μου έκαναν ήταν 18€ και 23€ αντίστοιχα, τη στιγμή που οι τιμές στη HOL είναι 15€ και 16€.
Ήδη σήμερα θα κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας, αν και φοβάμαι λίγο τις αργίες του Αυγούστου για τον πόσο καιρό θα κάνει. Ακόμη και να με πάρουν για αντιπροσφορά, αμφιβάλλω αν θα παραμείνω - έχω ήδη μιλήσει με το τμήμα προσφορών και την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, λέγοντας ότι με υποχρεώνουν να φύγω και μου λένε "αν θέλετε, φύγετε".

----------


## Kinnison

Συμφωνό με τον φίλο που ανέφερε στην αρχή του άρθρου ότι είναι η πλέον value for money επιλογή. Προσωπικά θα κάνω αίτηση για 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο καθώς τρέχει μία προσφορά που δίνει σημαντική έκπτωση σε tablet (περίπου 100 ευρω εκπτωση) και είναι όυτως η αλλως απο τα πλεον χαμηλα παγια της αγορας.

Με το τηλεφωνο παντως επειδη ειναι voip θεωρω οτι ειναι ελαφρως πιο αναξιοπιστω και οχι λογω οτι εχει αναγκη να υπαρχει ρευμα. Απλα θαρρω ότι ισως χρειαστει μια στο τοσο να κανεις καποιο reboot στο μοντεμ, εχω ακουσει οτι κολλανε μερικες φορες, βεβαια ειναι πως θα κατσει μπορει να μην αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα και ποτε... αν δεν κανεις παρα πολυ σημαντικη χρηση τηλεφωνιας θα προτεινα cyta οπωσδηποτε.

----------


## minas

Κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα για το tablet, αλλά τώρα που κυκλοφορεί το νέο Nexus 7 δεν αξίζει τόσο η επιδότηση του παλιού... Κατά τα άλλα, το VoIP είναι η αλήθεια ότι έχει μια κακή φήμη, αλλά σκέψου ότι σχεδόν όλες οι κλήσεις που κάνεις είναι VoIP, ακόμα κι αν δεν το ξέρεις - μόνο για τον τερματισμό στη μεριά του σπιτιού σου συζητάμε.
Ειδικά δε όταν μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις το ρούτερ του παρόχου ακόμα και με δικό σου VoIP server που να κάθεται και πάνω σε UPS, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις καμία διακοπή υπηρεσίας - όχι ότι ο ρούτερ τους έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Το να χαλάσει κάτι στον πάροχο είναι εξίσου πιθανό όταν έχει υποδομή VoIP, όπως όταν έχει κλασική τηλεφωνία.

----------


## lagaras

Λοιπον, εδω κ λιγες μερες CYTA Βόλος απόσταση απο DLSAM 2 χιλιομετρα ισως κ μεγαλυτερη,κανενα απολυτως προβλημα,ταχυτητα κοντα στα 7 Mbps ολη μερα ( σε double play 8Mbps)

----------


## Hetfield

Μια χαρα ειναι το VoIP. Ακομα κι οταν το modem εχει ζεσταθει και κλαταρει, η τηλεφωνια τρεχει μια χαρα.

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Έχω κλείσει χρόνο σε μία σύνδεση CYTA 4Mbps και τηλέφωνο στην οποία πλήρωνα 16€, οπότε ζήτησα προσφορά για 24Mbps single play (μόνο δίκτυο) και 24Mbps double play.
> Η "προσφορά" που μου έκαναν ήταν 18€ και 23€ αντίστοιχα, *τη στιγμή που οι τιμές στη HOL είναι 15€ και 16€.*
> Ήδη σήμερα θα κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας, αν και φοβάμαι λίγο τις αργίες του Αυγούστου για τον πόσο καιρό θα κάνει. Ακόμη και να με πάρουν για αντιπροσφορά, αμφιβάλλω αν θα παραμείνω - έχω ήδη μιλήσει με το τμήμα προσφορών και την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, λέγοντας ότι με υποχρεώνουν να φύγω και μου λένε "αν θέλετε, φύγετε".


Που τις είδες αυτές τις τιμές στη hol;Εκτός αν έχεις κινητό vodafone.
Επίσης πρόσθεσε τα 36 ευρώ τέλη ενεργοποίησης και πως οι τιμές είναι για ένα χρόνο.Και του χρόνου πάλι θα βρίσκεσαι στην ίδια διαδικασία.

----------


## donald

καλησπερα σας! οπως προειπα πιο πανω σε αλλο post ερχομαι στη cyta ,σε 3-4 μερες θα γινει επιτελους η αλλαγη παροχου ενεργοποιηση πληρες...

μου στειλανε το pirelli ADB- P.RG-A4100N λευκο..το καινουργιο...καλο ειναι αυτο παιδια?για 24αρα....
υπηρχε καλυτερο?

ειπε ενα παιδι πιο πανω οτι εχει το router αυτο  πρωτοκολλο "N" στο  wi-fi του τι σημαινει αυτο και τι κανει αυτο?
εχει μια θυρα τηλεφωνου (οποτε θα βαλω ανταπτορα στη υποδοχη του γιατ ιεχω δυο συσκευες..σωστα?)

εχω μια κεντρικη πριζα τηλ  (καπου διαβσα για επιστροφη σηματος και τετοια.) μια υποδοχη εχει θηλυκου τυπου, κανει ε ή θελει ειδικη πριζα καλυτερη? (ως τωρα ημουν οκ με αλλο παροχο) 

και κατι αλλο: θελει καποια παραμετροποιηση /αλλαγη  κατι στο setup router ? στο  192,168,1,1 εννοω.
περα απ ονα βαλω κωδικο για wi-fi θελει κατι αλλο? 
(σε σταθερο υπολογιστη ολα αυτα)

σε 24αρα ταχυτητα τι ταχυτητες πρεπει να εχω κτλπ που ειμαι σε αποσταση 760 μετρα απο το αστικο τους κεντρο?

ευχαριστω!

Σ.Σ  για να εχω e-bill διαχειριση λογαριασμου μου να βλεπω χρεωσεις ή και δωρεαν αν εχουν να στελνουμε sms σε κινητα μεσω του site τους cyta κανω αιτηση σε φυσικο καταστημα τους ή μεσω site ωστε να εχω προσβασεις κωδικους...login.... ?

Σ.Σ με playstation3 συνεργαζετε οκ το router που μου εδωσαν? γενικα εχει καλο wi-fi?

----------


## prodromosfan

καταρχάς καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ

επειδη εχεις πολλες ερωτησεις παμε απο την αρχη 




> pirelli ADB- P.RG-A4100N λευκο


αποτι βλέπω ειναι καινουριο μοντεμ που δινει η cyta χωρίς υποστηριξη voip 
να υποθεσω οτι εχεις ζητησει μόνο ιντερνετ απο τη cyta?

το wireless *n* είναι η εξελιξη του ασυρματου δικτυου και σημαινει μεγαλύτερες ταχυτητες απο τα προηγουμενα α/b/g αρκει ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευες να λειτουργουν σε αυτό το πρότυπο. 

η πριζα δεν θελει αλλαγη, απλα συνδεεις την πριζα με το ρουτερ με ενα καλώδιο τηλεφωνου που θα βρεις στη συσκευασια του μοντεμ/ρουτερ που σου στείλανε. 

κανεις δεν μπορεί να σου απαντησει στην ερωτησει ποσα θα πιάσεις με σιγουρια 
καθως εξαρταται απο πολλούς παραγοντες 
ωστοσο πρεπει να πιανεις όσο και με τον προηγουμενο παροχο πανω κάτω εφοσον ηταν και εκει μεχρι 24 η γραμμη 
αν θες βρες απο το μοντεμ που εχεις τωρα την τιμη του  Downstream Attenuation (dB) και βάλτη εδώ να δεις πόσο είναι η *μάξιμουμ θεωρητικη* ταχυτητα και μετα περιμενεις λίγο χαμηλοτερη (1-3Mbps)

στη cyta λειτουργει το my.cyta.gr που κανεις login με το user/pass που σου στείλανε με sms και μπορεις να επιλέξεις να βλέπεις λογαριασμους απο εκει.
ουτε αιτηση ουτε τιποτα 


λογικα ναι με playstasion συνεργαζεται και λόγω n πρωτοκολλου θα εχει καλη υποστηριξη ταχυτητας και περιοχης που καλυπτει.

----------


## kanonias

> αποτι βλέπω ειναι καινουριο μοντεμ που δινει η cyta χωρίς υποστηριξη voip 
> να υποθεσω οτι εχεις ζητησει μόνο ιντερνετ απο τη cyta?


Υποστηρίζει voip έχει και την σχετική θύρα tel για τηλεφωνική συσκευή

----------


## prodromosfan

άρα είναι το P.RG A4*1*01N
έκανα λάθος πριν  :Sorry:

----------


## panosb26

Το μοντεμ ειναι το 4100 (περιπου http://broadband.adbglobal.com/broad...rg-a4101n.html)
και εχει υποστηριξη voip (δεν γινεται αλλιως) και οσον αφορα τις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες μπορει να καλεσει 13811 και να ζητησει επιστροφη σηματος (ειναι δωρεαν)

----------


## donald

λες φιλε:   μπορει να καλεσει 13811 και να ζητησει επιστροφη σηματος (ειναι δωρεαν) 

τι κανει αυτο και χρειαζεται να το κανω? δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ευχαριστω,

----------


## NexTiN

> λες φιλε:   μπορει να καλεσει 13811 και να ζητησει επιστροφη σηματος (ειναι δωρεαν) 
> 
> τι κανει αυτο και χρειαζεται να το κανω? δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ευχαριστω,


Αν εχεις κι'αλλες τηλ. πριζες στον χωρο οπου ειχες συσκευες οταν ενεργοποιηθεις δεν θα λειτουργουνε (θα εχουν μονο σημα ADSL) οποτε ερχεται ο τεχνικος και κανει "επιστροφη σηματος" απο το Modem προς τις αλλες πριζες.

----------


## donald

καλημερα! μια κεντρικη πριζα εχω......(2 χαλκινοι αγωγοι μεσα απ οτο τοιχο που καταληγουν σε μια απλη πριζα που βιδωνουν εσωτερικα σε βιδουλες της πριζας οι 2 αγωγοι και βγαινει θηλυκο φις τηλ.) σε λιγες ωρες θα σερφαρω με cyta σημερα..ειδωμεν!


*οσο γiα το router εχω το ADB P.RG A4100N* δεν εινα ικανενα απ οαυτα που δειχνετε... (εχει μια υποδοχη για τηλ. οποτε θα συνδεσω με ανταπτορακι 2 τηλ. συσκευες στη θυρα οπως το ειχα ετσι οταν υπηρχε splitter,σωστα?)

(((το μονο αρνητικο που μου καθυστερουν το δωρο (κινητο απο κωτσοβολο.....)
http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/promoc...sp?cmsid=11691
ειχαν πει απ οαυτους εκει με την ενεργοποιηση....τωρα μου τα αλλαζουν απο cyta και λενε μετα απο μεεεερες! δε ξερω τι θα πει και ο κωτσοβολος επι αυτου...δε καταλαβαινω το λογο να μη δοθει απο σημερα αφου θα τρεχω ηδη με cyta.....)))))


ακομα τωρα τρεχω με το παλιο παροχο, να δω ποσες ωρες δε θα εχω internet και τηλ...σημερα!

----------


## mikroman

Πω ρε φίλε, ήρθα στο χωριό μου και κάνει έργα η δεη και μας έχουν πεθάνει στις διακοπές (ρεύματος, όχι καλοκαιρινές) και μου κόβεται και το τηλέφωνο. Είναι πολύ σπαστικό και δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω λεφτά να πάρω ups. Δεν γίνεται να βάλουν μια μπαταριούλα ή κάτι από μόνοι τους;

----------


## DJG

> Πω ρε φίλε, ήρθα στο χωριό μου και κάνει έργα η δεη και μας έχουν πεθάνει στις διακοπές (ρεύματος, όχι καλοκαιρινές) και μου κόβεται και το τηλέφωνο. Είναι πολύ σπαστικό και δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω λεφτά να πάρω ups. Δεν γίνεται να βάλουν μια μπαταριούλα ή κάτι από μόνοι τους;


Η Cyta έτσι είναι, μόνο voip δίνει. Και σιγά μην σου βάλουν μπαταριούλα.

----------


## pmbr

> (((το μονο αρνητικο που μου καθυστερουν το δωρο (κινητο απο κωτσοβολο.....)
> http://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/promoc...sp?cmsid=11691
> ειχαν πει απ οαυτους εκει με την ενεργοποιηση....τωρα μου τα αλλαζουν απο cyta και λενε μετα απο μεεεερες! δε ξερω τι θα πει και ο κωτσοβολος επι αυτου...δε καταλαβαινω το λογο να μη δοθει απο σημερα αφου θα τρεχω ηδη με cyta.....)))))


Ο λόγος είναι ότι η Cyta σου δίνει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης χωρίς άλλη υποχρέωση εντός 14 ημερών από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας. Έτσι, τα δώρα τα στέλνουν όταν παρέλθει αυτή η περίοδος, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η περίπτωση πελάτη που υπαναχωρήσει και δεν επιστρέψει το δώρο στην αρχική του συσκευασία.

----------


## NexTiN

Τα δωρα δεν εχουν κανουν με την Cyta αλλα με τον Κωτσοβολο.Δεν τα στελνουν νωριτερα διοτι μπορει για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο να μην ενεργοποιηθεις ή οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω να κανεις υπαναχωρηση.Τον ορο αυτον το εχει βαλει ο Κωτσοβολος και οχι η Cyta...

----------


## Valder

Φίλοι καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω το εξής.

Στο σαιτ της η Cyta, μου λέει το εξής:

Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 845,6 μέτρα.

Έχω ADSL με αυτούς και ήδη έχω τα εξής στατιστικά:

Data Rate: 	            Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	1020 (Kbps.)	13883 (Kbps.)


Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	                                                                     17.1 dB	8.0 dB
Attenuation	                                                                     10.0 dB	20.5 dB


Μπορώ να ονειρεύομαι για VDSL ή μπα; Εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει ειναι το upload κυρίως, να πιάνω πολύ. Εστω και 24/5 να είναι.

Δεν περιορίζομαι στην Cyta, θα την ψάξω κι αλλού τη δουλειά, απλά ρωτάω για να κανω ένα ξεκίνημα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για όποιες απαντήσεις!

----------


## vforvendetta85

Με 20.5 line att σε downstream, πρέπει να είσαι στο 1,5 χλμ.Μου μοιάζει περίεργο που σου έβγαλε 845 μέτρα.
Αν όντως είσαι στα 845 μέτρα να ονειρεύεσαι, αλλά πιστεύω κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος.

----------


## Valder

> Με 20.5 line att σε downstream, πρέπει να είσαι στο 1,5 χλμ.Μου μοιάζει περίεργο που σου έβγαλε 845 μέτρα.
> Αν όντως είσαι στα 845 μέτρα να ονειρεύεσαι, αλλά πιστεύω κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος.


Αγαπητέ φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Κι εγώ έχω μια παλιότερη ανάμνηση (από τις ένδοξες μέρες της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) για παραπανω απο χιλιόμετρο στην απόσταση (της γραμμής πάντα, γιατί με το πόδι οκ ο ΟΤΕ είναι στα 500μ). Η Cyta παρά τα 850μ δε μου έβγαζε στο σαιτ VDSL οπότε νομίζω ήδη πήραμε την απάντηση γι αυτούς. Το ίδιο ΟΤΕ και HOL (όχι ότι θα πάταγα HOL ποτέ).

Το ζήτημα όμως είναι ότι η Forthnet και η Wind παρέχουν λένε στη διεύθυνσή μου VDSL κι αναρρωτιέμαι, τι έχουν, χρυσελεφάντινα DSLAM στημένα πλησιέστερα σε μένα; Μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο;

ΥΓ: Βέβαια αυτό ξεφεύγει από τη Cyta και το θέμα μας, οπότε ας μείνουμε στη βασική ερώτηση. Το upload των 5 Mbit θα το πιάσω έστω ακόμα και υποθετικά/μαγικά στο τσακ να είμαι ή υπόκειται κι αυτό στους ίδιους νόμους με το κατέβασμα, δηλαδή πτώσεως της ταχύτητας αναλόγως της απόστασης;

----------


## vforvendetta85

Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου δεν θα δοκίμαζα καν για vdsl.Εκτός κι αν οι ανάγκες σου είναι τέτοιες ώστε και τα 
50 ΚΒ/s upload θα ήταν τόσο σημαντικά.

----------


## ermis333

Εγώ είμαι με 20 attenuation και συγχρονίζω στα 28/5 στη Forthnet, όταν είχα adsl όμως συγχρόνιζα στα 17+, θεωρητικά παίζει VDSL, παίζει όμως να έχεις θέμα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με 20.5 line att σε downstream, πρέπει να είσαι στο 1,5 χλμ.Μου μοιάζει περίεργο που σου έβγαλε 845 μέτρα.
> Αν όντως είσαι στα 845 μέτρα να ονειρεύεσαι, αλλά πιστεύω κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος.


Το line attn είναι ενδεικτικό, δεν είναι απόλυτο, στην ουσία προσπαθεί το router να υπολογίσει με κάποιες παραμέτρους την απόσταση.

Παράλληλα όταν αλλάζεις πάροχο αλλάζει πολλές φορές το attenuation, από 16 όταν είχα ADSL (WIND) πήγα στα 21 όταν έβαλα Cyta VDSL και συγχρόνιζα στα 25/3, τώρα πήγα Forthnet το attenuation πήγε 20 και συγχρονίζω στα 28/5

----------


## Valder

> Εγώ είμαι με 20 attenuation και συγχρονίζω στα 28/5 στη Forthnet, όταν είχα adsl όμως συγχρόνιζα στα 17+, θεωρητικά παίζει VDSL, παίζει όμως να έχεις θέμα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το line attn είναι ενδεικτικό, δεν είναι απόλυτο, στην ουσία προσπαθεί το router να υπολογίσει με κάποιες παραμέτρους την απόσταση.
> 
> Παράλληλα όταν αλλάζεις πάροχο αλλάζει πολλές φορές το attenuation, από 16 όταν είχα ADSL (WIND) πήγα στα 21 όταν έβαλα Cyta VDSL και συγχρόνιζα στα 25/3, τώρα πήγα Forthnet το attenuation πήγε 20 και συγχρονίζω στα 28/5


Άρα Ερμή όντως μου απαντάς ακριβώς στην ερώτηση που με καίει, πιάνεις ΚΑΙ τα 5 Mbps upload στη VDSL άσχετα αν το download πλησιάζει αυτό της απλής ADSL.

Αυτό καταλαβαίνω απ' την απάντησή σου!

ΥΓ: Τι θέμα να παίξει με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση;;; :Sad:

----------


## ermis333

> Άρα Ερμή όντως μου απαντάς ακριβώς στην ερώτηση που με καίει, πιάνεις ΚΑΙ τα 5 Mbps upload στη VDSL άσχετα αν το download πλησιάζει αυτό της απλής ADSL.
> 
> Αυτό καταλαβαίνω απ' την απάντησή σου!
> 
> ΥΓ: Τι θέμα να παίξει με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση;;;


Υπάρχει περίπτωση η εσωτερική καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου να έχει προβλήτα, πχ να υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα σε κάποια τηλεφωνική πρίζα, ή το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κουτί στην είσοδο μέχρι το σπίτι σου να έχει θέμα.

----------


## ckoul

Δηλώνω εντυπωσιασμένος από την επαφή που είχα με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα της Cyta σε αιτήματα/ερωτήματά μου προς αυτό για ένα τεχνικό θέμα, όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένο για τυπική οικιακή χρήση.

Τρία+ χρόνια συνδρομητής, δεν είχε χρειαστεί να ξαναεπικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και λόγω πρότερης εμπειρίας μου με άλλες εταιρίες στο παρελθόν οι προσδοκίες μου ήταν ομολογουμένως χαμηλές. Και όμως, είτε απευθύνθηκα σε αυτό μέσω email είτε μέσω τηλεφώνου υπήρξε ταχύτατη απόκριση από το προσωπικό του τμήματος, με ανθρώπους καταρτισμένους αλλά πάνω από όλα ευγενικούς που έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα που αντιμετώπιζα.

Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν κύριοι και καλή συνέχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## minas

Μια και το έθιξες, εγώ είμαι εντυπωσιασμένος από την εξυπηρέτηση εταιρικών πελατών της. Δυστυχώς πλέον η τιμολογιακή τους πολιτική δεν είναι τόσο ευέλικτη - πρόσφατα μετέτρεψα μια οικιακή σύνδεση CYTA σε HOL, καθώς είχε σημαντική διαφορά στην τιμή.

----------


## Koala_

Υπάρχει τρόπος να επιλέξουμε εξοπλισμό σε καινούργια σύνδεση;

----------


## nkapsa

εγω εχω να δηλωσω οτι η Cyta ειναι πολυ εξυπηρετική όσον αφορά όταν μία φορά είχα πρόβλημα στην γραμμή αλλά και τώρα έληξε το συμβόλαιο και ζήτησα καλύτερη τιμή αμέσως ανταποκρίθηκαν

----------


## donald

καλησπερα σας! λοιπον εχω ερθει στη cyta (ημουν forthnet me..vdsl - το ψιλομετανιωσα  λιγο ομως που ηρθα cyta γιατι εκει ειχα downloading με διπλασια ταχυτητα αφου ημουν vdsl...  και πληρωνω τα ιδια χρηματα και ειμαι τωρα 24αρα adsl...τελος παντων -επιλογη μου δε φταινε αυτοι.. αφηστε που στη forthnet ειχα 6 margin.. τελος παντων...)


να ρωτησω κατι :

στο ρουτερ στο μενου μεσα στη κατηγορια wi-fi καπου εκει  εχει υπομενου που γραφει "WPA PASSPHRASE" 
και εχει ενα κωδικο μαλλον με 11 κουκιδες...τι ειναι αυτο απο που προκυπτει αλλαζετε αυτο?

επισης εχει υπομενου το wi-fi που λεει" WPS ENABLED  ειναι στο  no   τι κανει αυτο? αν παει στο yes?


αναφορικα εχω τις εξης τιμες στη cyta σε ωρες αιχμης: πειτε μου την γνωμη σας 


current connenction speed
-------------------------
down... 16883kbps
up....    1021kbps


downstream line
----------------

maximum attainable rate  18.332 kbps
noise margin  9.3 db
line attenuation  16.0 db


upstream line
--------------
maximum attainable rate 13000kbps
noise margin 14.6 db
line attenuation  10.4db


υποψην στη forthnet αλλα και εδω λογικα το ιδιο ημουν περιπου στα 780 metra αποσταση απο Αστικο κεντρο....



εχω δυο χαλκινους αγωγους που ερχονται μεσα απο τη κεντρικη πριζουλα και απο εκει στη θεση για τηλεφωνα που βαζουμε στο router εχω κλιψ απο 2 τηλ. συσκευες (το  router εχει μια θεση οποτε εβαλα ανταπτορακι που το ενα κλιψ τηλ. το κανει δυο και ειναι οκ.) χωρις αυτα απο 18000 kbps αντε να εχω 18700 19000 το πολυ πολυ.....   ( με το vdsl της forthnet επιανα 27500 kbps με τις τηλ. συσκευες και  29000 χωρις!  ετσι για να ξερετε....) downloading μεγαλου αρχειου απο site  επιανα εκει  με vdsl 3200 KB/SEC  εδω στη 24αρα τα μισα..... 

αυτα!

εσεις τι τιμες εχετε στη cyta με 24αρα? τι τιμες επρεπε να ειχα ωστε να ημουν οκ οκ?

----------


## minas

> καλησπερα σας! λοιπον εχω ερθει στη cyta (ημουν forthnet me..vdsl - το ψιλομετανιωσα  λιγο ομως που ηρθα cyta γιατι εκει ειχα downloading με διπλασια ταχυτητα αφου ημουν vdsl...  και πληρωνω τα ιδια χρηματα και ειμαι τωρα 24αρα adsl...τελος παντων -επιλογη μου δε φταινε αυτοι.. αφηστε που στη forthnet ειχα 6 margin.. τελος παντων...)
> 
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι :
> 
> στο ρουτερ στο μενου μεσα στη κατηγορια wi-fi καπου εκει  εχει υπομενου που γραφει "WPA PASSPHRASE" 
> και εχει ενα κωδικο μαλλον με 11 κουκιδες...τι ειναι αυτο απο που προκυπτει αλλαζετε αυτο?
> 
> επισης εχει υπομενου το wi-fi που λεει" WPS ENABLED  ειναι στο  no   τι κανει αυτο? αν παει στο yes?
> ...


Για 24άρα μια χαρά είναι τα νούμερά σου...

Αν κατάλαβα καλά από την κεντρική πρίζα του τηλεφώνου δίνεις σήμα ΜΟΝΟ στο μόντεμ, και από τη θύρα τηλεφώνου του μόντεμ δίνεις με διχάλα σε δύο τηλέφωνα?
Κανονικά η σύνδεση ή όχι των τηλεφώνων δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα σύνδεσής σου.
Εάν από την κεντρική πρίζα του τηλεφώνου στέλνεις και σε άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού ή αν έχεις συνδέσει τίποτα άλλο εκτός το μόντεμ, καλό είναι να τα αποσυνδέσεις - θα κερδίσεις λίγη ταχύτητα.

Για τον κωδικό του WiFi που βλέπεις με κουκίδες, ίσως να έχει επιλογή εμφάνισης/απόκρυψης, αλλά λογικά μπορείς να βάλεις έναν νέο δικό σου.
Επίσης, είναι πιθανόν να τον γράφει σε κανένα αυτοκόλλητο στην κάτω πλευρά του μόντεμ.

Το WPS μη σε απασχολήσει - είναι για πιο εύκολη ρύθμιση συσκευών που θέλεις να συνδέσεις στο ασύρματο, αλλά είναι επιρρεπές σε κάποια exploits, οπότε καλύτερα απλά να θυμάσαι τον κωδικό του ασύρματου και να τον βάζεις με το χέρι.

----------


## ntinter

Υστερεί στην υλοποίηση του voip, είναι το μέλλον το voip στην επικοινωνία, αλλά χρειάζεται δουλίτσα ακόμα και τα χαλάει εκεί η cyta.

----------


## minas

> Υστερεί στην υλοποίηση του voip, είναι το μέλλον το voip στην επικοινωνία, αλλά χρειάζεται δουλίτσα ακόμα και τα χαλάει εκεί η cyta.


Έχεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράπονο? Εγώ και σε οικιακή και σε εταιρική σύνδεση Cyta δε μπορώ να πω ότι έχω παρατηρήσει υστέρηση σε κάποιο τομέα (ποιότητα φωνής, ταχύτητα, θόρυβο κλπ).
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αρκετοί από τους άλλους παρόχους δρομολογούν μέσω VoIP τις κλήσεις ούτως ή άλλως, ακόμη και εάν στην πρίζα μας φτάνει "τηλέφωνο".

----------


## Picard

γνωριζει κανεις εαν η hol ειναι εξισου καλη οπως η cyta???? εχει καλα ευελικτα προγραμματα τωρα τελευταια και υποστηριζει voip,να μην την πατησω ομως γιατι με τη cyta δεν εχω προβληματα......

----------


## minas

Το "καλή" είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό.
Πάντως από αξιοπιστία δικτύου και τηλεφωνίας είναι καλή. Στην εξυπηρέτηση έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερη αναμονή, αλλά υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν την χρειάζεσαι. Αν έχεις και vodafone, σου βγαίνει σημαντικά φτηνότερα.

Πρόσφατα άλλαξα κι εγώ μια cyta σε hol, εξαιτίας της πολύ καλής τιμής double play - η cyta το καλύτερο που μου έδινε ήταν επιπλέον χρόνος ομιλίας.

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Τώρα έχω ΟΤΕ Doyble play και χρησιμοποιώ 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
Ιντερνετ 24 mbps ISDN, απεριόριστα αστικα/υπεραστικά, καθόλου πρός κινητά
Το πάγιο είναι 84 ευρώ το 2μηνο δηλ 42 ευρω το μήνα.

Mε πήραν από την CYTA και μου πρότειναν με 32 ευρώ/μήνα:
-Ιντερνετ 8 mbps (τώρα κατεβάζω με 6mbps, το σπίτι μου είναι 1,5 χλμ από το κέντρο και μου είπαν ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτάσω τα 8 mbps)
-Απεριόριστα προς αστικά/υπεραστικά και 45' το μήνα προς κινητά
- 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
Αξίζει τον κόπο να αλλάξω για 10ευρώ/μήνα; Τι λέτε;
Μη μου βάλετε δύσκολα δεν ξέρω πολλά για το θέμα και δεν έχω το χρόνο να τα μάθω. Απλά θέλω γρήγορο Ιντερνετ και να μην έχω προβλήματα...

----------


## minas

Με τη διαφορά χρημάτων κάνεις απόσβεση του τέλους σύνδεσης σε 3 μήνες και μετά είναι όλο κέρδος. Από θέματα αξιοπιστίας κλπ δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εφόσον εξασφαλίσεις ότι έχεις αδιάλειπτη παροχή ρεύματος στο ρούτερ (τα τηλέφωνα συνδέονται επάνω του). Επιπλέον, η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών είναι σίγουρα πιο γρήγορη από του ΟΤΕ  :Smile: 

Εάν έχεις πολλές πρίζες τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι και τις αποσυνδέσεις (δεν χρησιμοποιούνται, αφού τα τηλέφωνα συνδέονται στο ρούτερ) μπορεί να κερδίσεις και κάτι λίγο σε ταχύτητα δικτύου.

Πριν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις φορητότητα, δε χάνεις τίποτα να ρωτήσεις και σε άλλους παρόχους για προσφορές...

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Α! ξέχασα να πώ το τέλος σύνδεσης είναι δώρο- δεν το πληρώνω...
Έχω και άλλες 2 πρίζες στο σπίτι. Και τώρα με το ISDN πάλι από το ΝΕΤΜΟD παίρνουν. Έχω κάνει έτσι την καλωδίωση.
Το θέμα είναι κυρίως η 8άρα γραμμή Ιντερνετ...

----------


## knbsep

> Τώρα έχω ΟΤΕ Doyble play και χρησιμοποιώ 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
> Ιντερνετ 24 mbps ISDN, απεριόριστα αστικα/υπεραστικά, καθόλου πρός κινητά
> Το πάγιο είναι 84 ευρώ το 2μηνο δηλ 42 ευρω το μήνα.
> 
> Mε πήραν από την CYTA και μου πρότειναν με 32 ευρώ/μήνα:
> -Ιντερνετ 8 mbps (τώρα κατεβάζω με 6mbps, το σπίτι μου είναι 1,5 χλμ από το κέντρο και μου είπαν ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτάσω τα 8 mbps)
> -Απεριόριστα προς αστικά/υπεραστικά και 45' το μήνα προς κινητά
> - 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να αλλάξω για 10ευρώ/μήνα; Τι λέτε;
> Μη μου βάλετε δύσκολα δεν ξέρω πολλά για το θέμα και δεν έχω το χρόνο να τα μάθω. Απλά θέλω γρήγορο Ιντερνετ και να μην έχω προβλήματα...


Όχι. Δεν αξίζει να αλλάξεις. ειδικά εσύ που είσαι επαγγελματίας, πίστεψέ με θα το μετανιώσεις να πας στην cyta. Όχι βέβαια πως και το isdn είναι καλύτερη γραμμή. Τουλάχιστον όμως είσαι ΟΤΕ. Και πρέπει να ξέρεις πως όλοι πατούν πάνω στο δίκτυο το οποίο μόνο αυτός έχει το διακίωμα να διαχειριστεί. Αυτό σημαίνει άμεση εξυπηρέτηση σε ό,τι αφορά την επίλυση των βλαβών, καθώς και καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμών που σου παραχωρούν. Για παράδειγμα: αν έχουν να δώσουν δύο απερχόμενα σε δύο πελάτες ξεχωριστούς πελάτες της ίδιας πολυκατοικίας, και το ένα απερχόμενο δίνει 15 Mbps και το άλλο 13, μάντεψε ποιο θα δώσουν στον δικό τους πελάτη...
Απο μέσα...
Αυτά...

----------


## avga

Κι εμείς πρέπει να στηρίξουμε τέτοιες τακτικές..;  :No no: 
Α ρε Ελλαδάρα και με Γερμανούς στο τιμόνι ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## minas

> Όχι. Δεν αξίζει να αλλάξεις. ειδικά εσύ που είσαι επαγγελματίας, πίστεψέ με θα το μετανιώσεις να πας στην cyta. Όχι βέβαια πως και το isdn είναι καλύτερη γραμμή. Τουλάχιστον όμως είσαι ΟΤΕ. Και πρέπει να ξέρεις πως όλοι πατούν πάνω στο δίκτυο το οποίο μόνο αυτός έχει το διακίωμα να διαχειριστεί. Αυτό σημαίνει άμεση εξυπηρέτηση σε ό,τι αφορά την επίλυση των βλαβών, καθώς και καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμών που σου παραχωρούν. Για παράδειγμα: αν έχουν να δώσουν δύο απερχόμενα σε δύο πελάτες ξεχωριστούς πελάτες της ίδιας πολυκατοικίας, και το ένα απερχόμενο δίνει 15 Mbps και το άλλο 13, μάντεψε ποιο θα δώσουν στον δικό τους πελάτη...
> Απο μέσα...
> Αυτά...


Για το τελευταίο συμφωνώ κι εγώ  :Smile: 
Κατά τα άλλα, σε εταιρική εξυπηρέτηση OTE vs CYTA, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση. H CYTA απαντάει άμεσα και εξυπηρετικά, με τον ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζω άκρη, ακόμα και με εταιρικό σύμβουλο.

----------


## 3ftw

παιδια υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην θεσσαλονικη απο χθες..
χθες σε μια φαση ενω ηταν ολα καλα ξαφνικα δεν μπορουσα να μπω πουθενα εκτος απο της google τις σελιδες...πηρα τηλ στην ΤΥ και μου ειπαν πως οντως υπηρχε προβλημα..Εντωμεταξυ τους καλουσα και απλα χτυπουσε σαν να παιρνω εναν απλο αριθμο και δεν το σηκωνε κανενας..
Πριν λιγο εφαγα ενα disconnect για κανα 20 λεπτο..πρωτη φορα μου συνεβει.
εχει κανενας τα ιδια..?

----------


## Artemius

> παιδια υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην θεσσαλονικη απο χθες..
> χθες σε μια φαση ενω ηταν ολα καλα ξαφνικα δεν μπορουσα να μπω πουθενα εκτος απο της google τις σελιδες...πηρα τηλ στην ΤΥ και μου ειπαν πως οντως υπηρχε προβλημα..Εντωμεταξυ τους καλουσα και απλα χτυπουσε σαν να παιρνω εναν απλο αριθμο και δεν το σηκωνε κανενας..
> Πριν λιγο εφαγα ενα disconnect για κανα 20 λεπτο..πρωτη φορα μου συνεβει.
> εχει κανενας τα ιδια..?


προσωπικα δεν εχω παρατηρησει κανενα προβλημα. τηλεφωνο και internet δουλευουν τζαμι , κανενα disconnect, καμια αυξηση σε ms στο international peering, το download παραμενει στο μεγιστο της ταχυτητας μου, το DNS resolve δουλευει μια χαρα.

μηπως εχει καποιο προβλημα το Αστικο Κεντρο σου ?

----------


## 3ftw

> προσωπικα δεν εχω παρατηρησει κανενα προβλημα. τηλεφωνο και internet δουλευουν τζαμι , κανενα disconnect, καμια αυξηση σε ms στο international peering, το download παραμενει στο μεγιστο της ταχυτητας μου, το DNS resolve δουλευει μια χαρα.
> 
> μηπως εχει καποιο προβλημα το Αστικο Κεντρο σου ?


δεν ξερω..παιρνω απο την βαρνα στις συκιες...σημερα το απογευματακι μου εκανε ενα disconnect για κανα 20 λεπτα και μολις τωρα παλι και εχει ενα δεκαλεπτο που δεν εχει φτιαξει..
πηρα στο πρωτο disconnect να ρωτησω τι γινεται στην ΤΥ και μου λεει φυσιολογικο ειναι το 1 disconnect...εγω 2 χρονια στην cyta πρωτη φορα εχω προβλημα με disconnect..
και οταν λεω disconnect δεν αναβει καν το adsl..

----------


## minas

Εάν δεν ανάβει, μην τους το λες disconnect... πες τους δεν έχω καθόλου σήμα, φτιάξτε το! Πάντως με τα πρωτοβρόχια πολλές ζημιές βγήκαν στη φόρα...

----------


## 3ftw

στα 40 λεπτα ηρθε...πρωτη φορα μου το κανει αυτο σημερα..ειναι φυσιολογικο σε εσας να "χανει το σημα του" για 40 λεπτα..?αυριο θα παρω τηλ να δω τι γινεται..μου μυριζει να εγινε καμια νεα συνδεση στο καφαο και ο οτετζης να εκανε καμια μ..... γιατι ετσι ξαφνικα μετα απο εναν χρονο χωρις προβλημα κουλο μου ακουγεται να χανω το σημα για τοση ωρα..... 
εντωμεταξυ λιγο πιο πανω απο το σπιτι μου..στα 15 μετρα σκαψανε για σωληνα αεριου και η ισως εχουν κανει κατι αυτοι η επειδη η τρυπα εχει αμμο και πηραν νερα τα καλωδια..τι να πω...

update 1ηρθε για 10 λεπτα και ξανα επεσε...την τυχη μου μεσα...αντε τρεχαματα με τεχνικους τωρα..

update 2 πηρε τηλ στην ΤΥ και μου ειπανε ισως φταιει το fast path που εχω..αλλα ενα χρονο τωρα μια χαρα ηταν..μου ειπε αυριο θα με γυρισουν σε interleaved για να δουνε και αν κανει παλι τα ιδια ερχεται τεχνικος...
εγω γιατι βλεπω πως θα εγινε καμια νεα συνδεση η επιδιορθωση βλαβης και ο οτετζης στο καφαο να εκανε πατατα..

update 3 ολη την νυχτα ειχε αποσυνδεσεις..συνεχιζονται και το πρωι..καλεσα παλι και μου ειπανε 9 ανοιγει η ΤΥ και θα το κοιταξουν μεσα σε ωρες περιπου...να δουμε...

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Σε άλλο νήμα μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαθέσιμο εμπορικά το VDSL στου Παπάγου τον Ιανουάριο του 2014. Από τη CYTA μου λένε ότι όταν είναι διαθέσιμο από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορεί να το δώσει και η CYTA. Είναι αλήθεια ή θα δεθώ για ένα χρόνο με τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα 6-7mbps;

Αν είναι αλήθεια και επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει η OTE TV θα πάω με τη CYTA... Πρέπει όμως να τους απαντήσω άμεσα.

----------


## minas

Είναι αλήθεια ότι μόλις βάλει ο ΟΤΕ, θα έχει διαθεσιμότητα και η CYTA. Μπορεί όμως μέχρι να το κάνει διαθέσιμο σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους να περάσει έως κανένα 15μερο, και επίσης είναι ένα μικρό θέμα πόσο αριθμό γραμμών θα έχει διαθέσιμο.
Κοινώς: δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά πάντα μπορεί κάτι να πάει στραβά  :Smile: 

Από την άλλη: Για μια περιοχή που με ενδιαφέρει, ο ΟΤΕ μου λέει ότι θα έχει VDSL από Μάιο-Ιούνιο και ακόμα είμαι με 4 Mbps

----------


## lak100

Επιστρεφω Cyta μετα απο εναν χρονο στην forthnet στο απλο 24αρι πακετο με τα 23 ευρω να ρωτησω επειδη την γραμμη την θελω για fax στελνω 5 ax τον μηνα θα χρεωνομαι πολυ?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Επιστρεφω Cyta μετα απο εναν χρονο στην forthnet στο απλο 24αρι πακετο με τα 23 ευρω να ρωτησω επειδη την γραμμη την θελω για fax στελνω 5 ax τον μηνα θα χρεωνομαι πολυ?


ιδια με τις κλησεις χρεωνονται τα φαξ




> Σε άλλο νήμα μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαθέσιμο εμπορικά το VDSL στου Παπάγου τον Ιανουάριο του 2014. Από τη CYTA μου λένε ότι όταν είναι διαθέσιμο από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορεί να το δώσει και η CYTA. Είναι αλήθεια ή θα δεθώ για ένα χρόνο με τη χαμηλή ταχύτητα 6-7mbps;
> 
> Αν είναι αλήθεια και επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει η OTE TV θα πάω με τη CYTA... Πρέπει όμως να τους απαντήσω άμεσα.


Μείνε στον ΟΤΕ καλυτερα, εκτος κι αν 120€ το χρονο θεωρειται ποσο για σενα.

----------


## minas

Όπως ειπώθηκε, χρεώνονται σαν κλήσεις ίδιας διάρκειας. Όμως εγώ θα έκανα ένα τηλέφωνο στη cyta (ή ας το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος από εδώ) για το εξής:
Ανάλογα με την υλοποίηση του VoIP (επειδή στη cyta τα τηλέφωνα δρομολογούνται από το router σου) μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με το fax.

----------


## lak100

αμα ειναι ετσι θα βαλω το φαξ στην αλλη γραμμη. τωρα το συμβολαιο μου ληγει 16/10 με την forthnet μπορω να αρχησω απο τωρα την  διαδικασια?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Όπως ειπώθηκε, χρεώνονται σαν κλήσεις ίδιας διάρκειας. Όμως εγώ θα έκανα ένα τηλέφωνο στη cyta (ή ας το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος από εδώ) για το εξής:
> Ανάλογα με την υλοποίηση του VoIP (επειδή στη cyta τα τηλέφωνα δρομολογούνται από το router σου) μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με το fax.


απλα το δηλωνεις στην αιτηση οτι θα χρησιμοποιειται και σαν φαξ (αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει ενα κουτακι που πρεπει να τικαρεις) και σου ενεργοποιουν στο μοντεμ το πρωτοκολλο t.38 (που νομιζω σε ολους ειναι ενεργοποιημενο by default)
και κανένα προβλημα με αποστολή και λήψη 
(η δευτερη γραμμη μου ειναι dedicated σε fax mode κατευθειαν σε pc)



> αμα ειναι ετσι θα βαλω το φαξ στην αλλη γραμμη. τωρα το συμβολαιο μου ληγει 16/10 με την forthnet μπορω να αρχησω απο τωρα την  διαδικασια?


νομιζω οτι σε λιγοτερο απο 6 ημερολογιακες μερες δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεις οποτε ναι  :Smile:

----------


## redcom7

> Τώρα έχω ΟΤΕ Doyble play και χρησιμοποιώ 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
> Ιντερνετ 24 mbps ISDN, απεριόριστα αστικα/υπεραστικά, καθόλου πρός κινητά
> Το πάγιο είναι 84 ευρώ το 2μηνο δηλ 42 ευρω το μήνα.
> 
> Mε πήραν από την CYTA και μου πρότειναν με 32 ευρώ/μήνα:
> -Ιντερνετ 8 mbps (τώρα κατεβάζω με 6mbps, το σπίτι μου είναι 1,5 χλμ από το κέντρο και μου είπαν ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτάσω τα 8 mbps)
> -Απεριόριστα προς αστικά/υπεραστικά και 45' το μήνα προς κινητά
> - 2 γραμμές με προώθηση κλήσης από την μια στην άλλη όταν μιλάει. 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να αλλάξω για 10ευρώ/μήνα; Τι λέτε;
> Μη μου βάλετε δύσκολα δεν ξέρω πολλά για το θέμα και δεν έχω το χρόνο να τα μάθω. Απλά θέλω γρήγορο Ιντερνετ και να μην έχω προβλήματα...


εχω cyta στο σπιτι και ειναι ολα οκ και μαλιστα ειμαι και πολυ ευχαριστημενος ....

για το μαγαζι ομως δεν σκεφτομαι καν να κουνήσω απο OTE  ... με isdn και εγω αλλα δενρισκαρω με τιποτα να μπλεξω με παροχο ... μακαρι το παραπανω εξοδο να ηταν το 10αρικο της τηλεφωνιας ,,,.. εδω εχουμε τρελα εξοδα οποτε για εμενα δεν αξιζει η μεταφορα ... μια φορα το εκανα για teledome και ορκίστηκα  ποτε να μην ξαναμπω στην διαδηκασια αυτην.....

----------


## Hetfield

Εχω να πω οτι το δικτυο της Cyta πεταει τους τελευταιους μηνες!
Βλεπω κι αλλα δικτυα (Wind, Forthnet, HOL) που χρησιμοποιω σε φιλους κι αρχιζω κι εκτιμω ακομα περισσοτερο την αξιοπιστια της Cyta.

Κι εννοειται δεν το κουναω για κανενα λογο και για καμια προσφορα.

----------


## gecko

To δίκτυο της CYTA είναι VOIP, που σημαίνει οτι η φωνή περνάει σαν δεδομένα internet στην γραμμή. Aν η γραμμή χάνει πακέτα (flaparei...), έχει αρκετα λάθη ή γενικότερα δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας ο χαλκός του πελάτη (πχ τα 24 είναι πραγματικά 6...) , τοτε γενικά δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο. Γενικά το VOIP το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι πάροχοι ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ για μαζική δρομολόγηση κλήσεων, αλλα επάνω σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα με εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα. Βέβαια, στην εποχή που ζούμε αν έχει αξία και το 10 ευρω λόγω πιέσεων, τοτε το συζητάμε. Πάντως καλύτερα κάποιος άλλος φθηνός πάροχος (WIND, HOL) παρά τηλεφωνία βασισμένη στο ΤCP/IP....

----------


## Artemius

> To δίκτυο της CYTA είναι VOIP, που σημαίνει οτι η φωνή περνάει σαν δεδομένα internet στην γραμμή. Aν η γραμμή χάνει πακέτα (flaparei...), έχει αρκετα λάθη ή γενικότερα δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας ο χαλκός του πελάτη (πχ τα 24 είναι πραγματικά 6...) , τοτε γενικά δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο. Γενικά το VOIP το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι πάροχοι ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ για μαζική δρομολόγηση κλήσεων, αλλα επάνω σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα με εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα. Βέβαια, στην εποχή που ζούμε αν έχει αξία και το 10 ευρω λόγω πιέσεων, τοτε το συζητάμε. Πάντως καλύτερα κάποιος άλλος φθηνός πάροχος (WIND, HOL) παρά τηλεφωνία βασισμένη στο ΤCP/IP....


οχι ακριβως.

το voip stream περναει απο ξεχωριστο VC,ξεχωριστο δηλαδη καναλι data. οποτε και εχει δικο του ξεχωριστο εγγυημενο bandwith. για τον ιδιο λογο εαν υπαρχει downtime "στο internet" (π.χ.,δεν παιρνει ip για καποιο λογο),ή η συνδεση internet εχει lag ή την γονατίζουμε στο download, η τηλεφωνια δεν επηρεαζεται.

(βεβαια εαν για καποιο λογο (μεγαλη βλαβη ή εργασίες συντηρησης) δεν μπορει να συνδεθει καθολου το router με το DSLAM,τοτε πορφανως δεν υπαρχει ουτε τηλεφωνο,οπως δεν θα υπηρχε και με "κλασσικη" τηλεφωνια)

επιπλεον το voip εχει πλεονεκτηματα. δεδομενου οτι ειναι internet data stream,πραμα που σημαινει οτι αποτελειται απο data packets, τοτε (οπως και στο "κανονικο" -ας το πουμε ετσι  :Razz: - internet) μπορει να γινεται αυτοματα διορθωση για χαμενα packets,για errors,κτλ κτλ. , πραμα που δεν ξερω αν ειναι  -και αν ειναι,τοτε κατα ποσο- εφικτο με υλοποιηση που εχει voice channel="κλασσικη" τηλεφωνια , που ειναι και λογικα πιο ευπροσβλητη σε καλωδιακα προβληματα,οπως crosstalk,ηλεκτρικες απωλειες/παρεμβολες (μη ξεχναμε π.χ. το ISDN που θα εχει το διπλα ζευγος,και δουλευει με μεγαλη ταση)...

πραγματικα 1000 φορες περισσοτερο εμπιστευομαι σημερα την voip τηλεφωνια απο την "κλασσικη" τηλεφωνια.

αποδειξη του οτι ειναι καλυτερη και πιο αξιοπιστη η voip,αποτελει το γεγονος οτι σε λιγα χρονια ουτως ή αλλως θα εκλειψει πληρως η "κλασσικη" τηλεφωνια,και η πρακτικη της εισαγωγης τασης στα δικτυα θα ελλατωθει/εξαλειφθει.

----------


## Gordito

> To δίκτυο της CYTA είναι VOIP, που σημαίνει οτι η φωνή περνάει σαν δεδομένα internet στην γραμμή. Aν η γραμμή χάνει πακέτα (flaparei...), έχει αρκετα λάθη ή γενικότερα δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας ο χαλκός του πελάτη (πχ τα 24 είναι πραγματικά 6...) , τοτε γενικά δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο. Γενικά το VOIP το χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι πάροχοι ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ για μαζική δρομολόγηση κλήσεων, αλλα επάνω σε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα με εγγυημένη χωρητικότητα. Βέβαια, στην εποχή που ζούμε αν έχει αξία και το 10 ευρω λόγω πιέσεων, τοτε το συζητάμε. Πάντως καλύτερα κάποιος άλλος φθηνός πάροχος (WIND, HOL) παρά τηλεφωνία βασισμένη στο ΤCP/IP....


Παραπληροφορηση το ποστ σου.

Εδω με οριακοτατη γραμμη (2-3mbps) και ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με την τηλεφωνια ουτε μια μερα.
Αυτο ελειπε να θελει και 10mbps και τελεια γραμμη για να παιξει.

----------


## Picard

Ειδηση βομβα: με πηρανε απο τον οτε για να μου κανουν μια προσφορα.......επρεπε να τους απαντησω και ειχα δουλεια εκεινη τη στιγμη........παμε τωρα στα δικα μας γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκα με τον οτε,ολα καλα με τη cyta τοσο σε τηλεφωνια οσο και με το ιντερνετ........το μικρο παραπονο μου ειναι οτι σε 18 μηνες εχασα 2mbps απο 15 σε 13 ειμαι τωρα.........δε ξερω που οφειλεται η πτωση στη ταχυτητα........παιζει ρολο εαν εχουν αυξηθει οι γειτονες με cyta????

----------


## nnn

Μάλλον έχουν αυξηθεί οι γείτονες με ADSL γενικά...

----------


## Artemius

> Ειδηση βομβα: με πηρανε απο τον οτε για να μου κανουν μια προσφορα.......επρεπε να τους απαντησω και ειχα δουλεια εκεινη τη στιγμη........παμε τωρα στα δικα μας γιατι πολυ ασχοληθηκα με τον οτε,ολα καλα με τη cyta τοσο σε τηλεφωνια οσο και με το ιντερνετ........το μικρο παραπονο μου ειναι οτι σε 18 μηνες εχασα 2mbps απο 15 σε 13 ειμαι τωρα.........δε ξερω που οφειλεται η πτωση στη ταχυτητα........παιζει ρολο εαν εχουν αυξηθει οι γειτονες με cyta????


θα εχουν αυξηθει οι γειτονες με adsl... τι να κανουμε,thats life  :Sad: 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*





*Spoiler:*




			και οχι τπτ αλλο,"δωρον-αδωρον",δεν βρισκεις ευκολα πια και καλο stream..."if you know,what i mean"  :Twisted Evil:  :Embarassed:  :Cool: 












> Μάλλον έχουν αυξηθεί οι γείτονες με ADSL γενικά...




Off Topic


		α,τωρα που το θυμηθηκα -και σε πετυχα  :Razz: - να σε ρωτησω κατι nnn.
φισακια "κουμπωνουν" με μονοκλωνα καλωδια,χωρις ειδικη πρεσσα, ή μπα? γιατι δεν θελω να αγορασω πρεσσα. και θελω να φτιαξω ενα καλωδιακι να συνδεσω το router απευθειας στο box του OTE,ετσι για να δω την διαφορα (ουτως ή αλλως βεβαια το καλωδιο που με ρχεται θα το αλλαξω,αλλα ετσι για το *μπιπ* που λεμε  :Razz: )
παλιοτερα 1-2 φορες που ηθελα να περασω/πρεσσαρω φισακια rj 11 σε κλασσικο πολυκλωνο καλωδιο, το εκανα προσεκτικα με κατσαβιδι και βγηκαν τελεια.
οποτε λεω αν ειναι εφικτο και με μονοκλωνο ή δεν θα πατιεται/κατεβαινει με τπτ η επαφη.

----------


## nnn

Καλύτερα πάρε πρέσσα(5-6 €), δύσκολα θα πετύχεις απόλυτη επαφή με κατσαβίδι.

----------


## lak100

ειμαι στην forthnet μεσω ΧΕΓ και θελω να παω CYTA η οποια θελει αριθμο βροχου και η forthnet λεει δεν τον εχει ποιος θα τον δωσει?

----------


## prodromosfan

αποκλειεται να μην το εχει η forthnet 
απλα στο λενε για να μην κανεις αλλου αιτηση 
παρτους και πιεσε τους.

----------


## InsertCoin

Ο αρ. βροχου υπαρχει και στον εντυπο λογαριασμο σου φιλε μου. Μπορει να αναγραφεται ως αριθμος κυκλωματος, η ως φανταστικος αριθμος.
συνηθως αρχιζει απο 21Β ....
Αποκλειεται να μην τον εχουν στην φορθνετ τον αρ. βροχου σου. Μαλλον σου κανουν καψωνια για να μην μπορεις να πας σε αλλον παροχο. Πραγμα που ειναι παρανομο.
Προσοχη, εαν εχεις κανει μεταφορα γραμμης, τοτε ο αρ. βροχου εχει αλλαξει και δεν ειναι σωστος αυτος που αναγραφεται στον λογαριασμο σου. Οποτε παλι θα πρεπει να καλεσεις στην φορθνετ για να τον μαθεις..

----------


## lak100

επειδη η cyta μου εδωσε χαζο username μπορω να το αλλαξω? πρεπει να ενεργοποιηθω πρωτα? θελω το πρωτο e-mail να ειναι με το username που θελω.

----------


## katop56

> επειδη η cyta μου εδωσε χαζο username μπορω να το αλλαξω? πρεπει να ενεργοποιηθω πρωτα? θελω το πρωτο e-mail να ειναι με το username που θελω.


Ναι, γίνεται, το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## vasman15

πρωτα κανεις login με τα στοιχεια που σου σταλθηκαν και μετα κανεις αλλαγη μεσα απο το προφιλ... :Cool:

----------


## lak100

η cyta ποιο ρουτερ δινει αυτη την περιοδο το μαυρο pirelli?

----------


## makis

> η cyta ποιο ρουτερ δινει αυτη την περιοδο το μαυρο pirelli?


Εμένα έδωσε το άσπρο το pirelli

----------


## vasman15

που το ξεθαψαν????? μηπως ειναι μεταχειρισμενο?

----------


## makis

> που το ξεθαψαν????? μηπως ειναι μεταχειρισμενο?


Και σε έναν γνωστό μου το ίδιο του έδωσαν πριν κανένα μήνα που ενεργοποιήθηκε

----------


## lak100

εγω ειχα το μαυρο παλαιοτερα που ημουν συνδρομητης θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερο...

----------


## makis

Από τα συμφραζόμενα καταλαβαίνω ότι παίρνω παλιό μόντεμ ελπίζω να μην έχω προβλήματα ... Με ενημέρωσαν βέβαια πως αν θέλω το αλλάζω το θέμα είναι να μην ξανά στείλουν το ίδιο μοντέλο

----------


## NexTiN

Το άσπρο "Pirelli" που δίνουν τωρα δεν εχει σχέση με το παλιο.Ειναι συγκεκριμένα το ADB P.RG A4100N.Εχει Wifi n και μια FXS.Επισης ειναι έτοιμο για IPv6.

----------


## makis

> Το άσπρο "Pirelli" που δίνουν τωρα δεν εχει σχέση με το παλιο.Ειναι συγκεκριμένα το ADB P.RG A4100N.Εχει Wifi n και μια FXS.Επισης ειναι έτοιμο για IPv6.


Ακριβώς αυτο που έχω και στο προφίλ μου έχω

----------


## vasman15

τελικα ειναι a4100n ;ή a100n? εχει οπτικα καποια διαφορα απο το παλιο?μπορεις νανεβασεις φωτο?

----------


## makis

- - - Updated - - -

Και λέει Α4100Ν

----------


## vasman15

ομορφο....με βαζει σε πειρασμο ναλλαξω το μαυρο  :Razz:   το κουμπι wlan τι κανει?

----------


## NexTiN

> ομορφο....με βαζει σε πειρασμο ναλλαξω το μαυρο   το κουμπι wlan τι κανει?


Απενεργοποιει το WiFi...  :Smile:

----------


## lak100

με αιτηση 16/10 πηρα ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 1/11 πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα μου ειπαν οτι θα φερει τεχνικος το ρουτερ κανονικα δεν ερχεται με courrier?

----------


## Picard

ενταξει εγω απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια πιστευω οτι τα adb ειναι πιο σκληραγωγημενα απο τα υπερτιμημενα thomson.........

----------


## katop56

> με αιτηση 16/10 πηρα ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 1/11 πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα μου ειπαν οτι θα φερει τεχνικος το ρουτερ κανονικα δεν ερχεται με courrier?


Ο τεχνικός τα φέρνει πάντα, κάνει τον έλεγχο της γραμμής, υπογράφεις και φεύγει. 10-30' δουλειά είναι.

----------


## lak100

σε μενα δεν εκανε ελεγχο δεν χρειαζεται κιολας γιατι ηδηι λειτουργει γραμμη μονο το ρουτερ μου εδωσε παλια το εστελναν με courrier

----------


## Artemius

χμμμ οποτε τωρα δινουν router με wifi N ... με ποιο τροπο θα το παρουμε αυτο (και να επιστρεψουμε το παλιο) ?  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο να στο αλλαξουν.

----------


## nkapsa

Καλημέρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω παρατηρήσει μια πτώση στη ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ κοιταξα τα στατιστικα και ενω ειχα snr 6 και συχρονιζα στα 6144 τωρα εχει ανεβει το snr στο 8 και συχρονιζω στα 5300, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και επέμεναν να κοιταξω την συνδεσμολογια, τους ειπα οτι δεν εχει αλλάξει τίποτα στα καλώδια μονο τοs
 Snr αλλαξε και εχει πεσει η ταχυτητα και μου απανταει οτι ειτε το snr παει στα 6 οπως ηταν ειτα στα 8 ειτε στα 2 την ιδια ταχυτητα θα εχω, μαλλον κοροιδευουν εχει τυχει σε κανένα άλλο? 
,

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω παρατηρήσει μια πτώση στη ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ κοιταξα τα στατιστικα και ενω ειχα snr 6 και συχρονιζα στα 6144 τωρα εχει ανεβει το snr στο 8 και συχρονιζω στα 5300, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και επέμεναν να κοιταξω την συνδεσμολογια, τους ειπα οτι δεν εχει αλλάξει τίποτα στα καλώδια μονο τοs
>  Snr αλλαξε και εχει πεσει η ταχυτητα και μου απανταει οτι ειτε το snr παει στα 6 οπως ηταν ειτα στα 8 ειτε στα 2 την ιδια ταχυτητα θα εχω, μαλλον κοροιδευουν εχει τυχει σε κανένα άλλο? 
> ,


Πέρα απο οτι σου λένε αυτοί εσυ ένα τυπικό τσεκάρισμα έκανες;;;; Eπανεκκίνηση ρούτερ(απο την πρίζα. Βγάλτο απο την πρίζα περίμενε μερικά λεπτά και μετά σύνδεσε το.). Σύνδεσε το κατευθείαν στην πριζα χωρίς το splitter.

----------


## nkapsa

ναι τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα, τα ιδια παραμενουν και το snr 8

----------


## sweet dreams

> ναι τα εχω κανει ολα αυτα, τα ιδια παραμενουν και το snr 8


Μην κολλάς τόσο πολύ με το snr. To να ανεβοκατεβαίνει ειναι φυσιολογικό και εξαρτάται απο πολλούς παράγοντες. Μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα απο το forum είναι εδω. Αν το download είναι εντάξει εισαι ΟΚ.

----------


## THANOSJ3

Έχω βαρεθεί πλέον να μαλώνω με την καημένη την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών..
Μια έχω έχω 10-12 dc σε ένα βράδυ..παίρνω τηλ φταίει η γραμμή φταίει φταίει φταίει..2 σπίτια στην ίδια οικοδομή με γραμμές cyta τίποτα..
Φταίει το Modem-router φταίει φταίει φταίει.Μόλις το γύρισα σκέτο Modem,ξεχωριστό router Και switch για την παροχή της σύνδεσης όλα καλά.

π.χ:Κυριακή: ξαφνικά το τηλέφωνο εκτός..παίρνω από κινητό..λέω το και το..από εδώ μου λέει δεν βλέπω κάτι..θα κάνω κάποιες ενέργειες..δοκιμάστε με άλλο καλώδιο η συσκευή και πάρτε μας ξανά αύριο αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.δοκιμάζω με ένα spare καλώδιο που είχα τίποτα..
Δευτέρα:αγοράζω άλλη συσκευή πάλι τίποτα..
Περνάει το βράδυ δευτέρας τηλέφωνο από cyta εξυπηρέτηση ναι γεια σας ο Κ.Τάδε ναι λέω..
Μου λέει συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση η γραμμή τηλεφώνου σας τώρα πρέπει να λειτουργεί κανονικά.

αυτά :P  :Smile:

----------


## mafiasgr

Φιλε και εμενα ακριβως τα ιδια μου κανουν το πιο φανταστικο στην ολη ιστορια ειναι οτι μετα απο καθε reboot του router συγχρονιζει ακριβως στην ιδια ταχυτητα με πριν  :Smile: 
Και μου λενε κοιτα τα καλωδια,κοιτα το splitter και τα λοιπα.Πως μπορω να φυγω απο την cyta τους βαρεθηκα εδω εκανα αμαν να μου βαλουν το μαυρο το Pirelli.  




> Καλημέρα εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχω παρατηρήσει μια πτώση στη ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ κοιταξα τα στατιστικα και ενω ειχα snr 6 και συχρονιζα στα 6144 τωρα εχει ανεβει το snr στο 8 και συχρονιζω στα 5300, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και επέμεναν να κοιταξω την συνδεσμολογια, τους ειπα οτι δεν εχει αλλάξει τίποτα στα καλώδια μονο τοs
>  Snr αλλαξε και εχει πεσει η ταχυτητα και μου απανταει οτι ειτε το snr παει στα 6 οπως ηταν ειτα στα 8 ειτε στα 2 την ιδια ταχυτητα θα εχω, μαλλον κοροιδευουν εχει τυχει σε κανένα άλλο? 
> ,

----------


## Hyperion

Από χθές 27-10 αλλά ιδιαίτερα σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου η Cyta στο Ρέθυμνο είναι περίπου off line. Ενα οποιαδήποτε video στο youtube έχει διακοπές κάθε 4-7 sec. Αυτό στις 3.40 το απόγευμα ... Ειλικρινά λυπηρό  :Protest:

----------


## loun3ytunes

> Από χθές 27-10 αλλά ιδιαίτερα σήμερα 28 Οκτωβρίου η Cyta στο Ρέθυμνο είναι περίπου off line. Ενα οποιαδήποτε video στο youtube έχει διακοπές κάθε 4-7 sec. Αυτό στις 3.40 το απόγευμα ... Ειλικρινά λυπηρό


αυτο το προβλημα το εχουν πολλοι γνωστοι μου !πολυ εκνευριστικό...

----------


## THANOSJ3

> εδω εκανα αμαν να μου βαλουν το μαυρο το Pirelli.


Μιλάς για το Modem για την vdsl σωστά? AV4202N & A4201G?

----------


## nkapsa

Και τελικα που καταληγετε γιατί εμένα το θέμα είναι ακόμα ανοικτό.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και τελικα που καταληγετε γιατί εμένα το θέμα είναι ακόμα ανοικτό.


To θέμα σου απαντήθηκε ποιό πάνω και με link. Μάλλον δεν μας διαβάζεις... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## aitoum

Έβαλα τελευταία CYTA 8Mbps. Συνδέομαι με ADSL2+ στα 6Mbps περίπου με attenuation 44 και SNR margin
γύρω στα 8 (απέχω περί τα 3.5km από  το κέντρο, περιοχή Νεάπολη Νίκαιας).  Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω 
είναι ότι χάνεται η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (σβήνει το ΛΑΜΠΆΚΙ voIP) κυρίως βράδυ,  ενώ η σύνδεση internet
δεν διακόπτεται ποτέ. Μου έδωσαν το modem/router ADB P. RG4100N. Ήρθε τεχνικός, μου έβαλε πρίζα  CYTA, 
το πρόβλημα  μειώθηκε,  αλλά  δεν εξαφανίστηκε. Τι μπορώ να κάνω, ποια είναι  η γνώμη σας;

----------


## loun3ytunes

> Έβαλα τελευταία CYTA 8Mbps. Συνδέομαι με ADSL2+ στα 6Mbps περίπου με attenuation 44 και SNR margin
> γύρω στα 8 (απέχω περί τα 3.5km από  το κέντρο, περιοχή Νεάπολη Νίκαιας).  Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω 
> είναι ότι χάνεται η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (σβήνει το ΛΑΜΠΆΚΙ voIP) κυρίως βράδυ,  ενώ η σύνδεση internet
> δεν διακόπτεται ποτέ. Μου έδωσαν το modem/router ADB P. RG4100N. Ήρθε τεχνικός, μου έβαλε πρίζα  CYTA, 
> το πρόβλημα  μειώθηκε,  αλλά  δεν εξαφανίστηκε. Τι μπορώ να κάνω, ποια είναι  η γνώμη σας;


φιλε για εμενα αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση πηγαινε και βαλε conn-x εχω πολλους φιλους που εχουν προβλημα με cyta hol κτλ. και μετα απο λιγο καιρο εφοσον δεν μπορουσαν αλλο πηγαν conn-x  :Smile:

----------


## spycon69

> φιλε για εμενα αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση πηγαινε και βαλε conn-x εχω πολλους φιλους που εχουν προβλημα με cyta hol κτλ. και μετα απο λιγο καιρο εφοσον δεν μπορουσαν αλλο πηγαν conn-x


Χωρίς να έχουμε διαπιστώσει την αιτία του προβλήματος και χωρίς να έχουμε μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση απο το service της Cyta δε θα ήταν καλό να μην βγάζουμε γενικόλογα συμπεράσματα. Θα πρότεινα να γίνει ξανά κλήση στο service της Cyta προκειμένου να δοθεί απο εκει μια επίσημη απάντηση του τύπου "διορθώνεται ή δεν διορθώνεται" και μετά να αποφασίσει ο φίλος αν θα αλλάξει πάροχο.

----------


## loun3ytunes

> Χωρίς να έχουμε διαπιστώσει την αιτία του προβλήματος και χωρίς να έχουμε μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση απο το service της Cyta δε θα ήταν καλό να μην βγάζουμε γενικόλογα συμπεράσματα. Θα πρότεινα να γίνει ξανά κλήση στο service της Cyta προκειμένου να δοθεί απο εκει μια επίσημη απάντηση του τύπου "διορθώνεται ή δεν διορθώνεται" και μετά να αποφασίσει ο φίλος αν θα αλλάξει πάροχο.


Δικιο εχεις απλα στο τελος θα αλλαξει ,σε αναγκαζουν απο μονοι τους με αυτην την εξυπηρετηση που κανουν ...

----------


## spycon69

> Δικιο εχεις απλα στο τελος θα αλλαξει ,σε αναγκαζουν απο μονοι τους με αυτην την εξυπηρετηση που κανουν ...


Πολυ πιθανό και να αλλάξει. Προσωπικά διανύω το 2ο χρόνο με την Cyta και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος ωστόσο για αυτό και πρότεινα να μην το γενικεύουμε...  :One thumb up:

----------


## sweet dreams

Συγγενής μου εχει δυο χρόνια CYTA χωρίς πρόβλημα. Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις ξανά βλάβη για να σου διορθώσουν αυτή την δυσλειτουργία οριστικά. Εγω την θεωρώ αρκετά αξιοπρεπή εταιρία. Ισως να χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση το ρούτερ.

----------


## nkapsa

Καλημέρα, χθες ήρθε τχνικός στο σπίτι και συγχρόνισε πάλι το modem στα 6.000 mbps, πολύ εξυπηρετική η Cyta, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## katop56

Σε 2 γραμμές που διατηρούμε, σε Π. Φάληρο και Μοσχάτο, απελπισιτκά αργό το Internet τελευταία...
Μάλλον όλοι λόγω ανεργίας το ρίξανε στα downloads και στα youtube...

----------


## lak100

μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα συνχρονιζω 2.5 mbps λιγοτερο απ οτι με OTE 15.500 εναντι 17.800

----------


## minas

> μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα συνχρονιζω 2.5 mbps λιγοτερο απ οτι με OTE 15.500 εναντι 17.800


Με το ίδιο μόντεμ ή με άλλο? Επίσης κοίταξες εάν έχεις το ίδιο SNR?

----------


## lak100

> Με το ίδιο μόντεμ ή με άλλο? Επίσης κοίταξες εάν έχεις το ίδιο SNR?


 Με το ιδιο αλλα μαλλον εχει interleaved η cyta θα ζητησω fast path

----------


## minas

> Με το ιδιο αλλα μαλλον εχει interleaved η cyta θα ζητησω fast path


Τότε οι πιθανότητες είναι να πας ακόμα πιο χαμηλά  :Smile: 
Κοίταξε λίγο το SNR, μπορεί να είναι πιο συντηρητικό από πριν, και να οφείλεται εκεί η πτώση στην ταχύτητα.

----------


## lak100

το snr το εχω βαλει στα 2db και στις 2 περιπτωσεις

----------


## gp1

Δεν ξέρω αν και τι πρέπει να κάνουν, αλλά την τελευτάια εβδομάδα είμαστε γτπ.. 5λεπτα κολλήματα, χθες δεν άνοιγε τίποτα όλο το απόγευμα, η ταχύτητα πέφτει σταδιακά και γενικά μόνο το τηλέφωνο μου είναι οκ. Ποιος το περίμενε.. :P
Μην πω για το snr που απο 6 το πήγαν 8. Ήρθε τεχνικός το έκανε με τα χίλια ζόρια 6 με χαζές δικαιολογίες και 100 τηλέφωνα (ενώ δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή) και τώρα το πήγαν πάλι στο 8.
Δεν μας τα λένε καλά..

----------


## 3ftw

ρε παιδια τι ερμπινγκ κανουν τα ping στην θεσσαλονικη σαββατιατικο..ελεος δηλαδη..

----------


## lak100

εγω πιστευω οτι ο ΟΤΕ μου εδωσε χαλια ζευγος γιατι δεν μπορει με τον ιδιο εξοπλισμο και στατιστικα να χανω 2.5 mbps. Και κατι αλλο πριν ενα χρονο που ημουν στην cyta ειχα ενα συγκεκριμενο username το οποιο λενε δεν μπορουν να μου δωσει γιατι ειναι ενεργο στον παλιο κωδικο πελατη μου. Πως ειναι δυνατον να ειναι ενα χρονο μετα ενεργο το e-mail δεν μπορει να μεταφερθει στον νεο κωδικο πελατη?

----------


## man with no name

Το fastpath εκτός του ότι βελτιώνει τα pings,βελτιώνει το download και το upload;

----------


## sdikr

> Το fastpath εκτός του ότι βελτιώνει τα pings,βελτιώνει το download και το upload;


Αντίθετα τα κατεβάζει,  και αν η γραμμή σου έχει προβλήματα τα κάνει ακόμα χειρότερα.
το interleave αυτό που κάνει είναι να διορθώνει τα όποια λάθη υπάρχουν στην μετάδοση των δεδομένων, στο fastpath δεν υπάρχει αυτό και πρέπει να ξαναστάλουν τα δεδομένα.   Αν η γραμμή εχει λάθη (crc, fec) τότε καλύτερα το interleave

----------


## man with no name

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ήσουν σαφής.
Και από ότι βλέπω με δύο μέρες on έχει ήδη fec(down) 80.300 και crc(down) 358.

----------


## knbsep

Πολύ σμιγκόλισμα με την cyta βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## stevenik

> ρε παιδια τι ερμπινγκ κανουν τα ping στην θεσσαλονικη σαββατιατικο..ελεος δηλαδη..


Και συνεχιζουν..

----------


## 3ftw

> Και συνεχιζουν..


ακομα και σημερα χαλια..
αυτην την στιγμη με βαση το http://test.broadband.gr/ η συνδεση μου δουλευει με τα μισα mbps..αν συνεχισει και σημερα ετσι θα δηλωσω βλαβη..

----------


## evdometap

Και εδώ σήμερα απίστευτο σύρσιμο...Εδώ κ λίγες μέρες τρώει time out,δεν φορτώνει ούτε την αρχική σελίδα του google ώρες ώρες. Ομως όταν παίρνω την τεχνική υποστήριξη τα pings είναι 30 ms!!!!!Θα ενημερώσουν λέει το τμήμα δικτύου...

----------


## 3ftw

> Και εδώ σήμερα απίστευτο σύρσιμο...Εδώ κ λίγες μέρες τρώει time out,δεν φορτώνει ούτε την αρχική σελίδα του google ώρες ώρες. Ομως όταν παίρνω την τεχνική υποστήριξη τα pings είναι 30 ms!!!!!Θα ενημερώσουν λέει το τμήμα δικτύου...


 ναι αυτο μου ειπα και μενα για προληπτικο ελεγχο...
8μηνες με fast path ημουν αρχοντας..καποιον θα κουμπωσανε πανω μου μαλλον και αριχσε disconnect και με βαλανε interleaved

----------


## evdometap

Εδώ και καμια ώρα φαίνεται να έχει στρώσει.Για να δούμε...

----------


## Darth Simous

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Νέος χρήστης στη Cyta, σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση, φορητότητα από Wind. Η γραμμή - 8άρα - πάει πολύ καλά (μένω Παπάφειο - Κάτω Τούμπα Θεσ/νίκης), αλλά το modem (ADB P.RG A4100N) δεν μας τα λέει καλά. Το απόγευμα, ενώ δουλευε κανονικά, πάω να μπώ στο Interface του και μετά το Login, κολλούσε, δεν ανοίγανε οι σελίδες του configuration του, και στο τέλος δεν έμπαινε καν στο interface του (192.168.1.1:8080). Το παράδοξο είναι ότι το Internet & η Τηλεφωνία δουλεύανε κανονικά, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες σελίδες που ανοιγόκλεινα σε καρτέλες με τον Firefox (και με τον explorer για δοκιμή τα ίδια). Δεν είχε ζεσταθεί υπερβολικά. Το κλείνω, μετά από ένα μισάωρο το ανοίγω, δουλεύει για λίγο και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Την κόβω να πέτυχα ελλατωματικό router. Θα δω πως θα πάει τις επόμενες μέρες και θα ξαναποστάρω εντυπώσεις. Έχει κανείς μέχρι τώρα κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ;

----------


## spycon69

Με το συγκεκριμενο δεν έχω εμπειρία ωστόσο θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να μιλήσεις με την τεχνική τους υπηρεσία (13811) είτε για να σου κάνουν reset μήπως και διορθωθεί το θεμα είτε να στο αντικαταστήσουν το γρηγορότερο. 'Οσο πιο γρήγορα τους καλέσεις τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## 3ftw

ηρθε σημερα τεχνικος της cyta..διεγνωσε καλωδιακο προβλημα (καθως βρηκε παρα πολλα λαθη στην γραμμη μου) και το εδωσε στον ΟΤΕ..
Σιγουρα την μακακια την εκανα οι οτετζηδες..δεν γινεται 7 μηνες να ειμαι καμπανα και ξαφνικα απο μια μερα στην αλλη η γραμμη μου να ειναι "χαλασμενη"

γνωριζει κανενας ποσο καιρο θα κανουν απο τον οτε να το δουν και να το διορθωσουν;ο τεχνικος της συτα μου ειπε απο βδομαδα...ισχυει η θα παιρνω την στην ΤΥ και θα καντιλιαζω..;

----------


## vasman15

μην μπλεξεις με τον ποτε ... κανουν πατατες και ριχνουν το βαρος στους αλλους :Twisted Evil:  .... δεν αργουν να επεμβουν αλλα το θεμα ειναι να διορθωσουν τη βλαβη οριστικα και να μην εχεις συνεχομενα παρατραγουδα οπως εχω εγω και δεν βρισκουν το προβλημα .... :Razz:

----------


## evdometap

> Εδώ και καμια ώρα φαίνεται να έχει στρώσει.Για να δούμε...


Quotάρω τον εαυτό μου επειδή αυτός είμαι,και ενημερώνω πως problem solved. Ασχολήθηκαν σοβαρά, ομολογουμένως..

----------


## odim

> μην μπλεξεις με τον ποτε ... κανουν πατατες και ριχνουν το βαρος στους αλλους .... δεν αργουν να επεμβουν αλλα το θεμα ειναι να διορθωσουν τη βλαβη οριστικα και να μην εχεις συνεχομενα παρατραγουδα οπως εχω εγω και δεν βρισκουν το προβλημα ....


Εγω τους τα ειπα ωμα και στους ιδιους 3-4 φορες που μου καλεσανε για δηθεν προσφορα,οι ανθρωποι εχουν πανικοβληθει τωρα που οι παροχοι προσφερουν καλυτερες υπηρεσιες με πιο σταθερο νετ.....

----------


## Valder

Να αναφέρω ότι με τις 178άρες IP της Cyta (και μόνο αυτές), παρουσιάζεται το θέμα που είχε γίνει κάποτε και με τον ΟΤΕ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ν-Κρήτη


Με άλλη ΙΡ διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. Για ψάξτε το όσοι έχετε 178άρα.

----------


## lak100

ζητησα απο την cyta να μου αλλαξει username αντι να αντικαταστησουν το username μου δημιουργουν απλως ενα δευτερο e-mail λεγοντας μου οτι μου αλλαξανε username το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω παλι το ιδιο username και ο υπαλληλος που υποτιθεται εκανε την αλλαγη με αφησε με το ιδιο λεγοντας οτι αυτο ζητησα και δεν υπαρχει λεει δυνατοτητα να αλλαξει

----------


## katop56

> ζητησα απο την cyta να μου αλλαξει username αντι να αντικαταστησουν το username μου δημιουργουν απλως ενα δευτερο e-mail λεγοντας μου οτι μου αλλαξανε username το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω παλι το ιδιο username και ο υπαλληλος που υποτιθεται εκανε την αλλαγη με αφησε με το ιδιο λεγοντας οτι αυτο ζητησα και δεν υπαρχει λεει δυνατοτητα να αλλαξει


Εδώ ρε φιλε βλέπανε στο σύστημά τους ότι έχω άλλο αριθμό από αυτόν που έχω στην πραγματικότητα...και οταν τους έλεγα τα αυτονόητα δεν καταλαβαίνανε...ειναι τυχεροί που δεν δώσανε τον αριθμό μου σε αλλον χρήστη...

----------


## 3ftw

η γραμμη μου μαζευει λαθη πολλα..1000 ανα δευτερολεπτο..ηρθε ο τεχνικος..το ειδε..ειπε θα δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε..ολα αυτα εγιναν την προηγουμενη παρασκευη..παιρνω σημερα να ρωτησω τι γινεται και μ λεει οτι δενε χει δηλωθει καποια βλαβη και οτι εχω υπηρεσιες κανονικα..τα τσακαλια της cyta ομως μου ανεβασανε το noise margin για να μην τρωει αποσυνδεσεις και μαλιστα μου λεει ο τεχνικος πως βλεπει οτι εχω κανονικα υπηρεσιες..μου λεει θα το δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε ΜΗΠΩΣ και ερθει...τι ΜΗΠΩΣ δηλαδη..;δεν καταλαβα...
δηλαδη ημαρτον δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν μια καθαρη απαντηση..;
καθε 3-4 ωρες χρειαζετε να κανω reboot το ρουτερ να ξεμπουκωνει απο τα λαθη γιατι μετα απο ωρες δεν μπαινει πουθενα..

δειτε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου..να υπενθυμισω πως 7 μηνες ημουν σε fast path και δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα και σε μια μερα διαλυθηκε η συνδεση μου.


http://prntscr.com/23mdsi

----------


## Darth Simous

> Με το συγκεκριμενο δεν έχω εμπειρία ωστόσο θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να μιλήσεις με την τεχνική τους υπηρεσία (13811) είτε για να σου κάνουν reset μήπως και διορθωθεί το θεμα είτε να στο αντικαταστήσουν το γρηγορότερο. 'Οσο πιο γρήγορα τους καλέσεις τόσο καλύτερα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το άφησα μια βδομάδα να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί, αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα το ρούτερ παρέδωσε το πνεύμα. Ούτε με reset δεν στρώνει, ούτε τίποτα, το ανάβεις και ανάβει μόνο το λαμπάκι του "Power", χωρίς να κάνει τίποτε άλλο, όση ώρα και αν το αφήσεις, είτε με άλλά καλώδια συνδεδεμένα πάνω του, είτε όχι. Πήγα το απόγευμα στο κατάστημα που έκανα την σύνδεση - ΕΨΙΛΟΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ, Επίσημος Συνεργάτης CYTA, Μ.Μπότσαρη 125, Κ.Τούμπα Θεσ/νίκης - τους είπα το πρόβλημα, αλλά με παρέπεμψαν στο 13811, και αφού μιλήσω πρώτα μαζί τους, μετά να απευθυνθώ σε αυτούς για τα περεταίρω. Μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη με την εξυπηρέτηση της CYTA, ξαναρωτάω ρε παίδες, δεν έχει κανείς συμφορουμίτης αυτό το modem να μοιραστεί εντυπώσεις, καλές ή κακές;

----------


## Artemius

> η γραμμη μου μαζευει λαθη πολλα..1000 ανα δευτερολεπτο..ηρθε ο τεχνικος..το ειδε..ειπε θα δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε..ολα αυτα εγιναν την προηγουμενη παρασκευη..παιρνω σημερα να ρωτησω τι γινεται και μ λεει οτι δενε χει δηλωθει καποια βλαβη και οτι εχω υπηρεσιες κανονικα..τα τσακαλια της cyta ομως μου ανεβασανε το noise margin για να μην τρωει αποσυνδεσεις και μαλιστα μου λεει ο τεχνικος πως βλεπει οτι εχω κανονικα υπηρεσιες..μου λεει θα το δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε ΜΗΠΩΣ και ερθει...τι ΜΗΠΩΣ δηλαδη..;δεν καταλαβα...
> δηλαδη ημαρτον δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν μια καθαρη απαντηση..;
> καθε 3-4 ωρες χρειαζετε να κανω reboot το ρουτερ να ξεμπουκωνει απο τα λαθη γιατι μετα απο ωρες δεν μπαινει πουθενα..
> 
> δειτε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου..να υπενθυμισω πως 7 μηνες ημουν σε fast path και δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα και σε μια μερα διαλυθηκε η συνδεση μου.
> 
> 
> http://prntscr.com/23mdsi



*αδικαιολογητοι*. τι κουτοπονηριες ειναι αυτες? διαπιστωνουν προβλημα,σε λενε οτι θα το δωσουν συνδυαστικο -επειδη υποπτευονται καλωδιακο θεμα,εκτος δικαιοδοσιας επεμβασης τους- και... το πνιγουν και αυξανουν το margin?

prntscrn απο παλιοτερα εχεις?


υ.γ. : εγω τις τελευταιες μερες εχω ενα θεματακι στο browsing,αργουν καποιες (οχι παντα οι ιδιες) σελιδες να φορτωσουν. μαλλον οι DNS servers κανουν του κεφαλιου τους.

----------


## Darth Simous

Update 13/11/2013
Τους έστειλα mail εχθές το βράδυ και με πήραν τηλ. σήμερα από το 13811. Μετά από μια σύντομη συνομιλία, και αφού - ελπίζω - τους έδωσα να καταλάβουν ότι το router είναι προβληματικό, μου είπαν ότι θα το δηλώσουνε βλάβη και θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσουνε μαζί μου. Δυστυχώς όμως και σε εμένα, όπως και στον 3ftw, ανέβασαν το margin στον Κυριο, η γραμμή μου έχει γίνει 1024 (!), ενώ, όπως είχα γράψει παραπάνω η γραμμή μου δεν είχε πρόβλημα (ούτε το Internet, ούτε το τηλέφωνο), και αύριο το πρωί θα ξαναπάω στο μαγαζί να τους ξεχέσω - με το συμπάθειο. Είναι τρόπος αντιμετώπισης αυτός; Τους λες ότι το Modem έχει παραδώσει το πνεύμα και αυτοί πειράζουνε την γραμμή, για να καλύψουνε τα νώτα τους;

----------


## knbsep

> η γραμμη μου μαζευει λαθη πολλα..1000 ανα δευτερολεπτο..ηρθε ο τεχνικος..το ειδε..ειπε θα δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε..ολα αυτα εγιναν την προηγουμενη παρασκευη..παιρνω σημερα να ρωτησω τι γινεται και μ λεει οτι δενε χει δηλωθει καποια βλαβη και οτι εχω υπηρεσιες κανονικα..τα τσακαλια της cyta ομως μου ανεβασανε το noise margin για να μην τρωει αποσυνδεσεις και μαλιστα μου λεει ο τεχνικος πως βλεπει οτι εχω κανονικα υπηρεσιες..μου λεει θα το δηλωσει βλαβη στον οτε ΜΗΠΩΣ και ερθει...τι ΜΗΠΩΣ δηλαδη..;δεν καταλαβα...
> δηλαδη ημαρτον δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν μια καθαρη απαντηση..;
> καθε 3-4 ωρες χρειαζετε να κανω reboot το ρουτερ να ξεμπουκωνει απο τα λαθη γιατι μετα απο ωρες δεν μπαινει πουθενα..
> 
> δειτε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου..να υπενθυμισω πως 7 μηνες ημουν σε fast path και δεν ειναι ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα και σε μια μερα διαλυθηκε η συνδεση μου.
> 
> 
> http://prntscr.com/23mdsi


Αυτό που φταίει είναι πως έχεις πολλά αδιάβαστα e-mail... 51  :No no:  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## attanaze

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση για CYTA... στις 19/11 θα με συνδέσουν, για να δούμε τι θα δούμε???

----------


## katop56

Ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ ασημένιου, χρυσού και πλατινένιου μέλους;

----------


## 3ftw

> *αδικαιολογητοι*. τι κουτοπονηριες ειναι αυτες? διαπιστωνουν προβλημα,σε λενε οτι θα το δωσουν συνδυαστικο -επειδη υποπτευονται καλωδιακο θεμα,εκτος δικαιοδοσιας επεμβασης τους- και... το πνιγουν και αυξανουν το margin?
> 
> prntscrn απο παλιοτερα εχεις?
> 
> 
> υ.γ. : εγω τις τελευταιες μερες εχω ενα θεματακι στο browsing,αργουν καποιες (οχι παντα οι ιδιες) σελιδες να φορτωσουν. μαλλον οι DNS servers κανουν του κεφαλιου τους.





> Αυτό που φταίει είναι πως έχεις πολλά αδιάβαστα e-mail... 51



μαλιστα προχθες ειδα μεσα στο site της cyta βαζοντας τους κωδικους μου,πηγα στο πεδιο με τις βλαβες και τις 2 φορες βλαβη που ειχα δηλωσει την βγαλανε διορθωθηκε..με το που το βλεπω παιρνω τηλ και απαιτω να το φτιαξουν..μου ειπαν ξαναδηλωνουν βλαβη και την πεμπτη με πηρε ενα ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα απο cyta που ελεγε πως περιμενουν τον οτε και να μην ανησυχω..
την επομενη μερα με ξανακαλεσε ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα και μου ειπε πως καθυστερει ο εμπλεκομενος παροχος...υπομονη μεχρι και αυριο και παιρνω παλι τηλ..
παντως ηγ βλαβη στο site γραφει πως ειναι σε επεξεργασια.

print screen δεν εχω αλλα θυμαμαι πως ημουν σε fast path με 6500~ download και 1020 upload με noise margin απο 8-9 και με γραμμη καμπανα και ποτε disconnect για μηνα που το ειχα μετρησει..

----------


## attanaze

η μετάβαση έγινε ανώδυνα, σε 5 λεπτά ήμουν στο δίκτυο της Cyta και από ταχύτητες συγχρονίζει στα 8/1 Mbps

----------


## redcom7

δυστυχως φευγω απο Cyta λογω καλης προσφορας forthnet-nova ...πεταγα πραγματικα με 8αρα cyta χωρις κανενα προβλημα και με ping με γερμανικους σερβερς 55-65 ms ...

πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την μεχρι τωρα συνεργασια μου ... ελπιοζω να μην μετανοιωσω που πα forthnet ...ο βασικος λογος ηταν το hd στα καναλια οπως national geo ./...

----------


## evdometap

> δυστυχως φευγω απο Cyta λογω καλης προσφορας forthnet-nova ...πεταγα πραγματικα με 8αρα cyta χωρις κανενα προβλημα και με ping με γερμανικους σερβερς 55-65 ms ...
> 
> πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την μεχρι τωρα συνεργασια μου ... ελπιοζω να μην μετανοιωσω που πα forthnet ...ο βασικος λογος ηταν το hd στα καναλια οπως national geo ./...


Καλά όντως,και εγώ όσο ήμουν στην 8άρα πήγαινε ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ,με τρομερά Ping κλπ. Μετά πήγα στην 24άρα από λαλακία μου,ενώ ήξερα ότι η γραμμή έχει τα προβληματάκια της από πρίν...Αν και τελευταία είναι τζετ πάλι..

----------


## Picard

ηρθαν δυο ατομα απο hol στο σπιτι μου και ηθελαν να μου κανουν μια προσφορα,μαλιστα μου ζητησαν αριθμο βρογχου και μολις το ειδαν μου λενε οτι εχω ποιοτικη γραμμη,δε με πειθουν αυτα οχι οτι ειμαι οπαδος της cyta αλλα δεν ειμαι και κανενας που εχω μεσανυχτα για να καταλαβω το δουλεμα τους,μαλιστα προσπαθησαν να με πεισουν οτι η hol εχει υπερδικτυο οπτικων ινων το μεγαλυτερο μετα τον οτε,οτι εχει στον εξοπλισμο της λογισμικο της cisco κι οτι η εταιρια εχει πολλους μετοχους εφοπλιστες,οσο για τη cyta μου ειπαν οτι ειναι εναλλακτικη σε αντιθεση με τη hol που εχει πληρη αποδεσμευση απο τον οτε,εμαθα οτι κλειδωνει με 11 snr margin απο καποιους που εχουν που σημαινει απωλεια εως και 3mbps......

----------


## minas

> ηρθαν δυο ατομα απο hol στο σπιτι μου και ηθελαν να μου κανουν μια προσφορα,μαλιστα μου ζητησαν αριθμο βρογχου και μολις το ειδαν μου λενε οτι εχω ποιοτικη γραμμη,δε με πειθουν αυτα οχι οτι ειμαι οπαδος της cyta αλλα δεν ειμαι και κανενας που εχω μεσανυχτα για να καταλαβω το δουλεμα τους,μαλιστα προσπαθησαν να με πεισουν οτι η hol εχει υπερδικτυο οπτικων ινων το μεγαλυτερο μετα τον οτε,οτι εχει στον εξοπλισμο της λογισμικο της cisco κι οτι η εταιρια εχει πολλους μετοχους εφοπλιστες,οσο για τη cyta μου ειπαν οτι ειναι εναλλακτικη σε αντιθεση με τη hol που εχει πληρη αποδεσμευση απο τον οτε,εμαθα οτι κλειδωνει με 11 snr margin απο καποιους που εχουν που σημαινει απωλεια εως και 3mbps......


Πολλά από αυτά που σου είπαν είναι ακριβή, αλλά και λίγα είναι μπαρουφο-μάρκετινγκ. Προφανώς κανείς δε μπορεί να δει αριθμό βρόχου και να καταλάβει την ποιότητα.
Ισχύει βέβαια ότι έχει το μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών μετά τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά αφού η Cyta χρησιμοποιεί και του ΟΤΕ (ισχύει και αυτό), γιατί είναι παράγοντας επιλογής? Από την άλλη, ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει πρόσβαση σε εναλλακτικούς στο FTTC, οπότε Cyta VDSL παίρνεις μόνο από ΑΚ.
Για το λογισμικό και το πελατολόγιο, μικρή σημασία έχει - οι περισσότεροι του ίδιου επιπέδου υπηρεσία προσφέρουν στους οικιακούς καταναλωτές. Για SNR fastpath/interleaved σε όλους τους παρόχους έχεις επιλογές εάν μιλήσεις με εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## panosb26

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Νέος χρήστης στη Cyta, σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση, φορητότητα από Wind. Η γραμμή - 8άρα - πάει πολύ καλά (μένω Παπάφειο - Κάτω Τούμπα Θεσ/νίκης), αλλά το modem (ADB P.RG A4100N) δεν μας τα λέει καλά. Το απόγευμα, ενώ δουλευε κανονικά, πάω να μπώ στο Interface του και μετά το Login, κολλούσε, δεν ανοίγανε οι σελίδες του configuration του, και στο τέλος δεν έμπαινε καν στο interface του (192.168.1.1:8080). Το παράδοξο είναι ότι το Internet & η Τηλεφωνία δουλεύανε κανονικά, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες σελίδες που ανοιγόκλεινα σε καρτέλες με τον Firefox (και με τον explorer για δοκιμή τα ίδια). Δεν είχε ζεσταθεί υπερβολικά. Το κλείνω, μετά από ένα μισάωρο το ανοίγω, δουλεύει για λίγο και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Την κόβω να πέτυχα ελλατωματικό router. Θα δω πως θα πάει τις επόμενες μέρες και θα ξαναποστάρω εντυπώσεις. Έχει κανείς μέχρι τώρα κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ;


Χρειαζεσαι αντικατασταση εξοπλισμου γιατι το συγκεκριμενο εχει καποιο προβλημα με την αναβαθαθμιση firmware που του κανουν

----------


## nnn

Δείχνει να υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα(packet loss, τεράστιο ping time) σε ότι βγαίνει από Seabone, δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα της Cyta ή της Seabone όμως.

----------


## evdometap

> Δείχνει να υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα(packet loss, τεράστιο ping time) σε ότι βγαίνει από Seabone, δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα της Cyta ή της Seabone όμως.


Δεν δίνεις κανέναν server να δοκιμάσουμε?Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι ακόμα.

----------


## katop56

Θα παραθέσω την "άριστη" εμπειρία μου από την εξυπηρέτηση της Cyta.

1. Τέλη Μάρτη Απρίλη αίτηση για φορητότητα από Intertelecom. Η υπάλληλος επί 2 εβδομάδες να μην ξέρει πώς να συμπληρωθεί η αίτηση.
2. Αναγκάζομαι και ζητάω νέο αριθμό, με συγκεκριμένη αριθμοδότηση. Δράμα η κατάσταση.
3. Εχω στείλει το αίτημα και στο μεταξύ βγαίνει η προσφορά σε συνεργασία με τον Κωτσόβολο για το ταμπλετάκι. Κερδίζεις το τάμπλετ - χάνεις στο τέλος ενεργοποίησης. Ολο και κάπου θα το κάνεις δώρο, βγάζεις κάποια υποχρέωση ή το πουλάς, συνεπώς κερδίζεις κανα 50άρι ευρώ, not bad αυτές τις εποχές.
4. Πάω λοιπόν στον Κωτσόβολο με την μητέρα μου, μιας και η γραμμή θα έβγαινε στο όνομά της, και δεν μπορούσε ο υπάλληλος λέει να την περάσει. Με τα πολλά, τους στέλνει email και τους γράφει σε σημείωση οτι θέλω τον συγκεκριμενο αριθμό και συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ (Thomson)
5. Ερχεται ο τεχνικός, και στο χαρτί του που είχε μαζί του φαίνεται δηλωμένος άλλος αριθμός. Κάνουμε κλήση στο κινητό μου, και φαίνεται αυτός που ειχα ζητήσει. Βγαίνουν οι λογαριασμοί, ολα οκ, σωστός αριθμός.
6. Κάποια στιγμή καλώ την εξυπηρέτηση για κάποιο ζήτημα, και όταν τους είπα τον αριθμό μου...δεν τον βρίσκανε...Αλλον αριθμό είχαν στο σύστημά τους, και άλλον στους λογαριασμούς...Απειρα τηλεφωνήματα, καμμία λύση...
7. Μετά προκύπτει αυτό
8. Και τέλος προκύπτει αυτό

Η ανικανότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...

----------


## Picard

μηπως πρεπει η εταιρια να αναπροσαρμοσει τις τιμες της??? γιατι βλεπω οτι ο ανταγωνισμος δινει και απεριοριστα προς κινητα και η cyta μου χει 160 λεπτα με 11€,ειναι λιγο ξεπερασμενο πλεον,μαλλον ολα τα πακετα της ειναι ξεπερασμενα............η forthnet δινει απεριοριστα κινητα σταθερα με 24αρι internet στα 30€ για 12 μηνες και η cyta εχει το ενισχυμενο με 100 λεπτα προς κινητα στα 38€........

----------


## nnn

> Δεν δίνεις κανέναν server να δοκιμάσουμε?Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι ακόμα.


Έκανα ένα pingtest με το script που και ότι πάει από Seabobe έδινε 500+ms

----------


## Hetfield

> μηπως πρεπει η εταιρια να αναπροσαρμοσει τις τιμες της??? γιατι βλεπω οτι ο ανταγωνισμος δινει και απεριοριστα προς κινητα και η cyta μου χει 160 λεπτα με 11€,ειναι λιγο ξεπερασμενο πλεον,μαλλον ολα τα πακετα της ειναι ξεπερασμενα............η forthnet δινει απεριοριστα κινητα σταθερα με 24αρι internet στα 30€ για 12 μηνες και η cyta εχει το ενισχυμενο με 100 λεπτα προς κινητα στα 38€........


Μονο που η Cyta δεν ειναι Forthnet και καλυτερα να μη γινει ποτε.  :Wink:

----------


## 3ftw

να συνεχισω με την απαραδεκτη εμπειρια μου αποτην εντελως ασχετη ΤΥ της cyta..
ενω ηρθε τεχνικος και διεγνωσε βλαβη εκτος σπιτιου για πολλα λαθη που μαζευε η γραμμη και μετα απο δηλωση βλαβης στον οτε με πηραν τηλ να μου πουν οτι εφτιαξε..ενω το ρουτερ μου σε λιγοτερο απο μια μερα λειτουργιας μαζευει 50000 errors..παιρνω παλι και μου δηλωνουν βλαβη για χαμηλο download (γιατι στο τηλ τους ειπα πως απο σερβερ της google κατεβαζα με 50kb/sec) και με  πηρε ενας εξυπνακιας τηλ να μου πει πως βλεπει πως εχω το τορρεντ ανοιχτο (οτι ναναι?) και πως το ξεχναω να κανει συνεχως upload και να βαλω περιορισμο στο upload για να μην τρωει ιντερνετ..ενω εγω τορρεντ ανοιγω μια φορα την εβδομαδα και αν...

δεν ξερω παιδια το μονο καλο ειναι οτι μπορω και παιζω online ps3 χωρις προβλημα και σε 3-4 μηνες μετακομιζω και θα αλλαξω παροχο και ποτε ξανα cyta...

----------


## anthip09

> μηπως πρεπει η εταιρια να αναπροσαρμοσει τις τιμες της??? γιατι βλεπω οτι ο ανταγωνισμος δινει και απεριοριστα προς κινητα και η cyta μου χει 160 λεπτα με 11€,ειναι λιγο ξεπερασμενο πλεον,μαλλον ολα τα πακετα της ειναι ξεπερασμενα............η forthnet δινει απεριοριστα κινητα σταθερα με 24αρι internet στα 30€ για 12 μηνες και η cyta εχει το ενισχυμενο με 100 λεπτα προς κινητα στα 38€........


Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Picard. Όλα τα πακετα της έχουν μείνει πίσω σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και όχι μόνο στους χρόνους ομιλίας. Για παράδειγμα Wind και Hol δίνουν το 24αρι πακέτο ίντερνετ χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας στα 16-17ε και η Cyta επιμένει σε αυτή τη τιμή να δίνει το 4αρι. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι το δίνει με αυτό το 512 στο upload.............Ακόμα και ο Οτε στα 4αρια πακέτα του δίνει 1Mbps upload......
Έχω τη Cyta 6 μήνες περίπου και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος χωρίς κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, παρόλα αυτά αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια αναπροσαρμογή στα πακέτα της μπορώ να πω ότι δυσκολα θα παραμείνω...

----------


## katop56

Και προφανώς πατάνε στο ότι το τελος ενεργοποίησης είναι 30-35€, αναλογα με τον παροχο.

----------


## Picard

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Picard. Όλα τα πακετα της έχουν μείνει πίσω σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και όχι μόνο στους χρόνους ομιλίας. Για παράδειγμα Wind και Hol δίνουν το 24αρι πακέτο ίντερνετ χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας στα 16-17ε και η Cyta επιμένει σε αυτή τη τιμή να δίνει το 4αρι. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι το δίνει με αυτό το 512 στο upload.............Ακόμα και ο Οτε στα 4αρια πακέτα του δίνει 1Mbps upload......
> Έχω τη Cyta 6 μήνες περίπου και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος χωρίς κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, παρόλα αυτά αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια αναπροσαρμογή στα πακέτα της μπορώ να πω ότι δυσκολα θα παραμείνω...


Οι αλλες εταιριες εχουν τιμες για 12 μηνες μετα ανεβαινει πολυ η τιμη π.χ η hol δινει 24αρι net στα 16€ και μετα τους 12 μηνες πηγαινει στα 24,70€ πιο ακριβη κι απο τη cyta........ισως η εταιρια να εχει αλλη πολιτικη,δουλευει με ποικιλια πακετων ενω εχει σταθερες τιμες και πολλαπλες επιλογες...

----------


## lak100

ηρθε η αιτηση για να παει ο θειος μου απο forthnet μεσω  ΧΕΓ στην cyta το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχει λογαριασμο forthnet ευκαιρο o λογαριασμος δεν αναφερει αριθμο βροχου μπορω να στειλω λογαριασμο ΔΕΗ για την διευθυνση. εγω στην ιδια κατασταση ακριβως δεν ειχα δωσει αριθμο βρογχου και τον βρηκε η cyta

----------


## minas

> ηρθε η αιτηση για να παει ο θειος μου απο forthnet μεσω  ΧΕΓ στην cyta το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχει λογαριασμο forthnet ευκαιρο o λογαριασμος δεν αναφερει αριθμο βροχου μπορω να στειλω λογαριασμο ΔΕΗ για την διευθυνση. εγω στην ιδια κατασταση ακριβως δεν ειχα δωσει αριθμο βρογχου και τον βρηκε η cyta


Τον αριθμό βρόχου είναι υποχρεωμένος να στον αναφέραι και ο τρέχων πάροχος, απλά πάρε τους τηλέφωνο. Για την επιβεβαίωση της διεύθυνσης τους αρκεί και άλλος λογαριασμός.

----------


## Picard

Αν ποτε αλλαξω τη cyta μονο τη hol εχω στο μυαλο μου,τις αλλες δυο forthnet και wind δεν τις εμπιστευομαι οτι προσφορα και να εχουν........τωρα μαλιστα οι δυο τελευταιες πηγαινουν για ενωση,ελπιζω η cyta να παραμεινει ανεξαρτητη κι αμα λαχει να μπει στη κινητη σαν εικονικος παροχος με voda,σιγουρα θα δωσει καλα πακετα κυριως καρτοκινητα,ελπιζω να μη χαλασει το deal.......

----------


## attanaze

> Αν ποτε αλλαξω τη cyta μονο τη hol εχω στο μυαλο μου,τις αλλες δυο forthnet και wind δεν τις εμπιστευομαι οτι προσφορα και να εχουν........τωρα μαλιστα οι δυο τελευταιες πηγαινουν για ενωση,ελπιζω η cyta να παραμεινει ανεξαρτητη κι αμα λαχει να μπει στη κινητη σαν εικονικος παροχος με voda,σιγουρα θα δωσει καλα πακετα κυριως καρτοκινητα,ελπιζω να μη χαλασει το deal.......


είναι όμως και το δέλεαρ της tv που έχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet...!

----------


## Picard

> είναι όμως και το δέλεαρ της tv που έχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet...!


φιλε δε βλεπω τηλεοραση αλλα απ'οτι ακουσα τωρα στα κοντα αναμενεται καποια υπηρεσια IP TV ,κατι για πακετα 3play ετοιμαζει και εαν τελικα μπει στη κινητη τοτε θα παρει κι αλλο μεριδιο απο τη κινητη......παιζει δηλαδη και 4play...

Βρηκα και την πηγη http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113151862 αφου το επιβεβαιωνει ο γενικος διευθυντης θα γινει...

----------


## katop56

Ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορώ να βάλω άλλους DNS στο Thomson TG782;

----------


## lak100

παιδια θελει να ερθε ο θειος μου cyta απο forthnet αλλα δεν εχει καποιον λογαριασμο αυτη την στιγμη (ναι τους πεταξε ολους) τι χαρτι μπορουμε να δωσουμε¨> επειδη ειναι μεσω XΕΓ σττην forthnet δεν αναφερεται στον λογαριασμο αριθμος βροχου.

----------


## asxetos_23

ρε παιδες να ρωτησω κατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν προσπαθω με δικτυα peer to peer (torrent) ολο το συστημα κολλαει ειδικα πρωι και απογευμα και αναπτυσει ταχυτητες το βραδυ μαλλον το δικτυο ενεργοποιει κοφτη στις ωρες αιχμης???

----------


## sweet dreams

> ρε παιδες να ρωτησω κατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν προσπαθω με δικτυα peer to peer (torrent) ολο το συστημα κολλαει ειδικα πρωι και απογευμα και αναπτυσει ταχυτητες το βραδυ μαλλον το δικτυο ενεργοποιει κοφτη στις ωρες αιχμης???


Εχεις σκεφτεί πόσοι άλλοι την ίδια ώρα με σένα που κατεβάζεις με torrent χρησιμοποιούν το ιντερνετ;;;; O κόφτης είναι αυτόματος λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.

----------


## asxetos_23

> Εχεις σκεφτεί πόσοι άλλοι την ίδια ώρα με σένα που κατεβάζεις με torrent χρησιμοποιούν το ιντερνετ;;;; O κόφτης είναι αυτόματος λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.


αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω απλα ρωταω αν το εχουν παρατηρησει και αλλοι χρηστες η μονο εγω

----------


## sweet dreams

> αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω απλα ρωταω αν το εχουν παρατηρησει και αλλοι χρηστες η μονο εγω


Το έχουμε παρατηρήσει γι'αυτό κατεβάζουμε όταν πάμε για ύπνο :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hellasyoda

Προστέθηκε και Online εξόφληση μέσο κάρτας  :One thumb up:

----------


## katop56

> Προστέθηκε και Online εξόφληση μέσο κάρτας


Αντε να το συνδέσουν και με την Alpha Bonus.  :Smile:

----------


## Picard

θελω καρτοκινητο cyta με χρεωση και πακετα ομιλιας ανα δευτερολεπτο,500 λεπτα προς ολους  με 5€ θα γινει παταγος με κατι τετοιο......

----------


## lak100

καναμε για τον θειο μου μια αιτηση για μεταφορα στην Cyta δεχθηκαμε προσφορα απο τον ΟΤΕ και επιλεξαμε να παραμεινει στειλαμε ακυρωτικο fax και περιεμενουμε τηλεφωνο σπο το τμημα ακυρωσεων πηραν σημερα αλλα δεν το προλαβαμε το θεμε ειναι οτι μεχρι να με καλεσουν δεν μπορω να εχω την προσφορα του ΟΤΕ γιατι πρεπει να με καλεσει το τμημα ακυρωσεων αφου εστειλα τα χαρτια τι μπλεξιμο ειναι αυτο

----------


## Gordito

> θελω καρτοκινητο cyta με χρεωση και πακετα ομιλιας ανα δευτερολεπτο,500 λεπτα προς ολους  με 5€ θα γινει παταγος με κατι τετοιο......


Ξεχασες να γραψεις πραγματικα απεριοριστα με cyta, καθως και 10gb mobile internet με 3€

----------


## nnn

> Το έχουμε παρατηρήσει γι'αυτό κατεβάζουμε όταν πάμε για ύπνο


6 με 9 το βράδυ είναι nogo για κατεβάσματα  :Thumb down:

----------


## sweet dreams

> 6 με 9 το βράδυ είναι nogo για κατεβάσματα


Πλέον κατεβάζω όταν θα βρω χρόνο να ψάξω αυτό που θέλω......μέρα-νύχτα.....ότι νάναι........ :Smile:

----------


## katop56

> θελω καρτοκινητο cyta με χρεωση και πακετα ομιλιας ανα δευτερολεπτο,500 λεπτα προς ολους  με 5€ θα γινει παταγος με κατι τετοιο......


Ας δώσει ό,τι δίνουν οι άλλοι στο φοιτητικό.

----------


## evdometap

Λοιπόν παιδιά, μετακομίζω σε λίγες μέρες και έκανα νέα σύνδεση στο σπίτι που θα πάω να μείνω.Με μία πρόχειρη έρευνα στον χάρτη της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και από κανα δυο γείτονες,παρ'ότι είμαι στα 400 m καλωδιακή απόσταση από το ΑΚ, είδα ότι η περιοχή δίνει μέγιστες ταχύτητες στα 16-17mbps.Ετσι λοιπόν πήγα στο εξής πακέτο:24άρι ίντερνετ+απεριόριστα σταθερά+100' κινητά+το βασικό πακέτο τηλεόρασης με 33 ευρώ/μήνα. Τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης είναι 20 ευρώ. Περιμένω λοιπόν να μπω στο σπίτι,να ενεργοποιηθεί κ η υπηρεσία και να μεταφέρω τις εμπειρίες μου.Μέχρι τότε,δυο ερωτήσεις:
1)Θα παίξει κάποιον ρόλο για την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας το γεγονός ότι θα πάω σε αριθμοδότηση Cyta?Το λέω επειδή σκεφτομαι(ίσως αφελώς) ότι θα είναι καλύτερα έτσι,μια που θα είναι νέα η γραμμή μου.
2)Από τα ρούτερ που δίνει η εταιρία τώρα,πιο πιστεύετε πως είναι καλύτερο να επιλέξω?

----------


## katop56

> Λοιπόν παιδιά, μετακομίζω σε λίγες μέρες και έκανα νέα σύνδεση στο σπίτι που θα πάω να μείνω.Με μία πρόχειρη έρευνα στον χάρτη της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και από κανα δυο γείτονες,παρ'ότι είμαι στα 400 m καλωδιακή απόσταση από το ΑΚ, είδα ότι η περιοχή δίνει μέγιστες ταχύτητες στα 16-17mbps.Ετσι λοιπόν πήγα στο εξής πακέτο:24άρι ίντερνετ+απεριόριστα σταθερά+100' κινητά+το βασικό πακέτο τηλεόρασης με 33 ευρώ/μήνα. Τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης είναι 20 ευρώ. Περιμένω λοιπόν να μπω στο σπίτι,να ενεργοποιηθεί κ η υπηρεσία και να μεταφέρω τις εμπειρίες μου.Μέχρι τότε,δυο ερωτήσεις:
> 1)Θα παίξει κάποιον ρόλο για την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας το γεγονός ότι θα πάω σε αριθμοδότηση Cyta?Το λέω επειδή σκεφτομαι(ίσως αφελώς) ότι θα είναι καλύτερα έτσι,μια που θα είναι νέα η γραμμή μου.
> 2)Από τα ρούτερ που δίνει η εταιρία τώρα,πιο πιστεύετε πως είναι καλύτερο να επιλέξω?


Καμία σχέση δεν έχει η αριθμοδότηση.
Το καλύτερο ρούτερ είναι το ΖΤΕ, με διαφορά.

----------


## evdometap

Ευχαριστώ katop56. Το ΖΤΕ είναι καλύτερο όσον αφορά την ποιότητα κατασκευής ή τις δυνατότητες που έχει?Πχ σε τι είναι καλύτερο από το ADB?

----------


## katop56

Καλύτερο ως προς την απόδοση. Λιγότερα ελατωματικα σε βαθος χρόνου, πιο σταθερό, κλπ.

----------


## evdometap

> Καλύτερο ως προς την απόδοση. Λιγότερα ελατωματικα σε βαθος χρόνου, πιο σταθερό, κλπ.


Μια τελευταία ερώτηση.Γνωρίζεις εαν υποστηρίζει mac filtering και λοιπές firewall λειτουργίες?Αν είναι να ζητήσω αυτό δηλαδή..

----------


## NexTiN

> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση.Γνωρίζεις εαν υποστηρίζει mac filtering και λοιπές firewall λειτουργίες?Αν είναι να ζητήσω αυτό δηλαδή..


Λογω του οτι εβαλες και IPTV αναγκαστικα θα σου βαλουν ή το ZTE ή το ADB4100N.Και τα 2 πρεπει να εχουν τις λειτουργιες που θες.

----------


## kanonias

> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση.Γνωρίζεις εαν υποστηρίζει mac filtering και λοιπές firewall λειτουργίες?Αν είναι να ζητήσω αυτό δηλαδή..


Και το ADB και το ΖΤΕ υποστηρίζουν τις λειτουργίες MAC filtering και Firewall rules

----------


## vasman15

πρεπει να σου αλλαξουν το ρουτερ αν βαλεις tv?

----------


## attanaze

> πρεπει να σου αλλαξουν το ρουτερ αν βαλεις tv?


θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα να μάθω την απάντηση σε αυτό???

----------


## katop56

> θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα να μάθω την απάντηση σε αυτό???


Πρέπει να έχεις το ZTE, παντως αν εχεις το Speedtouch, σίγουρα ΔΕΝ κάνει.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα να μάθω την απάντηση σε αυτό???


θα σου κάνουν αλλαγή σε ένα από τα 2 CPE: ZTE ZXV10 H201L & ADB4100 & ADB P.RG AV4202N

----------


## manoz

> θα σου κάνουν αλλαγή σε ένα από τα 2 CPE: ZTE ZXV10 H201L & ADB4100


Ήρθε η ώρα δηλαδή να αποχαιρετήσω το παλιό καλό ST780WL; Ποιο από τα δύο ρούτερ να προτιμήσω;

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Ήρθε η ώρα δηλαδή να αποχαιρετήσω το παλιό καλό ST780WL; Ποιο από τα δύο ρούτερ να προτιμήσω;


ναι μαλών ήρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσεις στο μαύρο σκύλο ST780WL. . .
Εγώ παίζω με ZTE και είναι GG!

----------


## evdometap

Τι είναι το GG?

----------


## NexTiN

> Ήρθε η ώρα δηλαδή να αποχαιρετήσω το παλιό καλό ST780WL; Ποιο από τα δύο ρούτερ να προτιμήσω;


Αν εχεις 2 νουμερα θα σου βαλουν αναγκαστικα το ADB P.RG AV4202N (VDSL).Αν εχεις 1 νουμερο καποιο απο τα αλλα 2 (εχουν μονο μια θυρα FXS).

----------


## nnn

Βασικά το router πρέπει να υποστηρίζει 2ο VPI/VCI το 8 36.

----------


## katop56

> Ήρθε η ώρα δηλαδή να αποχαιρετήσω το παλιό καλό ST780WL; Ποιο από τα δύο ρούτερ να προτιμήσω;


Συμφωνα με τους τεχνικούς, το ZTE ειναι το καλύτερο που έχει περάσει από τα χέρια τους.

----------


## NexTiN

> Βασικά το router πρέπει να υποστηρίζει 2ο VPI/VCI το 8 36.


Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό.Όλα τα CPE είχαν το VC αυτό ανέκαθεν (ακόμα και τα παλιά άσπρα Pirelli).Απλά έχουν κάνει μια πολύ καλή υλοποίηση στα μοντέλα που περνάνε με το IPTV όπου το firmware κάνει "Autosensing" το Vendor του STB (σύμφωνα με την MAC) και "σπάει" το Bridge της Ethernet στην οποία κούμπωσε το STB ώστε να μην είναι πάντα δεσμευμένη π.χ. η *4* όπως κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα δικά του CPE.Έτσι θα μπορεί να γίνει μαζικό fw upgrade χωρίς να "χαλάνε" τις Ethernet πελατών που δεν μπορούν / θέλουν να βάλουν IPTV.

----------


## nnn

Α μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## makis

> Τι είναι το GG?


GG = Τζί τζί =Τέλειο άψογο

----------


## proktor

GG=good game :P
Συναντάται συχνά στην dota όταν το μακελειό προσφέρει πολλές συγκινήσεις σε νικητές και ηττημένους και ικανοποιήθηκαν αμφότεροι.Το νόημα είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## katop56

Ξέρει κανείς ποια ειναι η διαδικασία για να αλλάξεις router αν δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Τσε

Το βγαζεις απο την πριζα, παιρνεις τηλεφωνο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη, τους λες δεν ανοιγει το router , μπαινουν να το ελενξουν δεν βρισκουν τιποτα και αφου τους διαβεβαιωσεις οτι ολα τα καλωδια ειναι σωστα στην θεση τους λογικα θα σου πουν να πας απο ενα καταστημα να παρεις αλλο.

----------


## katop56

> Το βγαζεις απο την πριζα, παιρνεις τηλεφωνο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη, τους λες δεν ανοιγει το router , μπαινουν να το ελενξουν δεν βρισκουν τιποτα και αφου τους διαβεβαιωσεις οτι ολα τα καλωδια ειναι σωστα στην θεση τους λογικα θα σου πουν να πας απο ενα καταστημα να παρεις αλλο.


Δεν ειναι οτι δεν λειτουργει, απλά μου χει σπάσει τα νευρα το συγκεκριμένο. Ειδα και το ZTE και ζήλεψα.

----------


## umay

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. 

Δηλαδή εμένα που έσπασε η κεραία από το Thomson θα μου το αντικαταστήσουν ή θα πρέπει να πληρώσω ? 
Συμπληρώνω πάνω από 3 χρόνια συνδρομής χωρίς προβλήματα ευτυχώς ... 

Πάντως, το ZTE που έχω στα πεθερικά είναι επίσης απροβλημάτιστο.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. 
> 
> Δηλαδή εμένα που έσπασε η κεραία από το Thomson θα μου το αντικαταστήσουν ή θα πρέπει να πληρώσω ? 
> Συμπληρώνω πάνω από 3 χρόνια συνδρομής χωρίς προβλήματα ευτυχώς ... 
> 
> Πάντως, το ZTE που έχω στα πεθερικά είναι επίσης απροβλημάτιστο.


Θα σου το αντικαταστήσουν γιατί δεν θέλουν να χάνουν πελάτες.

Καλές γιορτές

----------


## Picard

αντε ρε μαγκες μπειτε στη κινητη να δουμε λιγη προκοπη γιατι με τις αλλες τρεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον,βγαλτε κανα φτηνο καρτοκινητο να γινει παταγος χωρις ψιλά γραμματα!!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

σημερα σερνομαστε ή ειναι ιδέα μου;

----------


## spycon69

> σημερα σερνομαστε ή ειναι ιδέα μου;


Δεν είναι ιδέα σου δυστυχώς...χάλια μαύρα τουλάχιστον μεχρι σήμερα το πρωί στις 8 που τσέκαρα...

----------


## nnn

Δυστυχώς χάλια ήμασταν.

----------


## Atheros

Λοιπόν σήμερα έγινε η μετάβαση από ΟΤΕ στην CYTA. Το dsl  είναι τυπικό στις ονομαστικές ταχύτητες.
Η τηλεφωνία άψογη για να μην πώ καλύτερη καθώς δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός θόρυβος γραμμής αφού παρεμβάλλεται το router και όλα αποκωδικοποιούνται από κεί. Μόνο που μετά την ενεργοποίηση και για 5-6 ώρες από την αρχική ώρα της μετάβασης δεν μπορούσες να δεχτείς τηλέφωνα (άκουγε τον τόνο κλήσης αυτός που σε έπαιρνε αλλά το τηλέφωνο δεν χτύπαγε)Σε άμεση επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα στο 13811,(ελάχιστος χρόνος αναμονής! ) ο τεχνικός με ενημέρωσε πως δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί πλήρως η ενημέρωση των συστημάτων για αυτό παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο και να περιμένω.Άν δεν έχει λειτουργήσει κανονικά ώς αύριο να ξαναεπικοινωνήσω.( Την κλήση την έκανα φυσικά από το νεότευκτο cyta σταθερό μου). Πράγματι αφού πέρασαν άλλες 3 ώρες όλα λειτουργούσαν άψογα,και δεχόμουν κλήσεις,και αναγνώριση κανονικά σε όλες τις συσκευές μου( 1 ασύρματο και ένα με καλώδιο σε διακλαδωτή 1:3 που έχω τοποθετήσει στην έξοδο τηλεφώνου του modem!
     Όσον αφορά για το ΖΤΕ μόντεμ που δίνει η CYTA παρότι αισθητικά είναι πολύ ωραίο...αλλά για εμάς της τεχνολογίας φαίνεται αδόκιμο...είναι άριστο! Πολύ καλό σήμα το wi_fi  b,g,n αλλά και συνεργασία των θυρών ethernet με επιτραπέζιους υπολογιστές. Υποστηρίζει και κρυπτογράφηση wpa2 aes.ΔΕΝ ΣΠΑΕΙ από τα διάφορα key finder προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν ακόμη και αν κρατήσετε τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις ssid -password για το wi fi.

----------


## minas

Πήγες με τις τιμές που γράφουν στο site, ή υπάρχει καμιά καλύτερη προσφορά?
Επίσης σε ποιο μόντεμ αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## Atheros

Αγόρασα την προσφορά που υπάρχει και στην ιστοσελίδα της cyta.22 euro dsl 8/1 40 λεπτά κινητά και δωρο απεριοριστα σταθερά για ένα χρόνο με δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση γραμμής.
    το μοντεμ είναι αυτό: ZXV10 H201L της κινέζικης ΖΤΕ

----------


## a.libe

γενικα η cyta ειναι αψογη σε θεματα εξυπηρετησης μα και συμπεριφορας προς τους πελατες...ο δευτερος χρονος του συμβολαιου μου τελειωνει 31 Ιανουαριου και ειχα δεχτει ενημερωση απο το Mycyta για αυτο και επισης οτι πλεον θα ισχυουν οι κανονικες τιμες...πηρα προσφορα απο την hol και τους απαντησα με mail..σημερα μου τηλ και μου εκαναν αντιπροταση απεριοριστα σταθερα-υπεραστικα + 130κινητα+4 Mbs στην τελικη τιμη των 21,5 ευρω απο 23,5 που ειχα το δευτερο ετος και επιφυλαχτηκα να απαντησω...
πιστευω για να σου δωσουν καλητιμη μετρανε κυριως 2 πραγματα , η εμπροθεσμη πληρωμη των λογαριασμων και η μη μεταβαση τεχνικου για καποιο θεμα που επιβαρυνει αυτους(οχι για κατι σημαντικο)

----------


## Gordito

> γενικα η cyta ειναι αψογη σε θεματα εξυπηρετησης μα και συμπεριφορας προς τους πελατες...ο δευτερος χρονος του συμβολαιου μου τελειωνει 31 Ιανουαριου και ειχα δεχτει ενημερωση απο το Mycyta για αυτο και επισης οτι πλεον θα ισχυουν οι κανονικες τιμες...πηρα προσφορα απο την hol και τους απαντησα με mail..σημερα μου τηλ και μου εκαναν αντιπροταση απεριοριστα σταθερα-υπεραστικα + 130κινητα+4 Mbs στην τελικη τιμη των 21,5 ευρω απο 23,5 που ειχα το δευτερο ετος και επιφυλαχτηκα να απαντησω...
> πιστευω για να σου δωσουν καλητιμη μετρανε κυριως 2 πραγματα , η εμπροθεσμη πληρωμη των λογαριασμων και η μη μεταβαση τεχνικου για καποιο θεμα που επιβαρυνει αυτους(οχι για κατι σημαντικο)


O τεχνικος που θα ερθει σπιτι δεν τους επιβαρυνει, με το μεροκαματο δουλευει.

----------


## katop56

Ταχύτητες PSTN σήμερα...

----------


## nnn

> Ταχύτητες PSTN σήμερα...


Για άλλο ένα βράδυ...

----------


## katop56

> γενικα η cyta ειναι αψογη σε θεματα εξυπηρετησης μα και συμπεριφορας προς τους πελατες...ο δευτερος χρονος του συμβολαιου μου τελειωνει 31 Ιανουαριου και ειχα δεχτει ενημερωση απο το Mycyta για αυτο και επισης οτι πλεον θα ισχυουν οι κανονικες τιμες...πηρα προσφορα απο την hol και τους απαντησα με mail..σημερα μου τηλ και μου εκαναν αντιπροταση απεριοριστα σταθερα-υπεραστικα + 130κινητα+4 Mbs στην τελικη τιμη των 21,5 ευρω απο 23,5 που ειχα το δευτερο ετος και επιφυλαχτηκα να απαντησω...
> πιστευω για να σου δωσουν καλητιμη μετρανε κυριως 2 πραγματα , η εμπροθεσμη πληρωμη των λογαριασμων και η μη μεταβαση τεχνικου για καποιο θεμα που επιβαρυνει αυτους(οχι για κατι σημαντικο)


Μαλλον δεν εχεις ακουσει τη NetOne...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Αυτό  είναι γενικό ή τοπικό το πρόβλημα που έχετε; Γιατί εμένα κανονικά κατεβάζει.

----------


## nnn

Δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε, εγώ είμαι στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά πχ.

----------


## katop56

Εγώ Μοσχάτο.

----------


## prodromosfan

H κατάσταση ειναι πλέον απάλευτη και τα πρωινα.  :Sad:

----------


## spycon69

Δε ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο πάντως σήμερα - περιοχή Ν. Κηφισιάς - τα πράγματα άλλαξαν σημαντικά προς το καλύτερο (!!!)

----------


## Picard

εχει να κανει με την περιοχη γιατι σε μενα πηγαινει σφαιρα, τωρα τελευταια δεν ανακοινωνουν αναβαθμισεις και εργασιες δικτυου δε ξερω τι συμβαινει..

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - 2:: - BBRAS 946.103.127.6 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-01-2014 and time 11:42:39 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.74* * resolve in 0.6843 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 14,32 seconds - Upload speed:  18.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  832.75 ms  25 %   304 ms  F  UP  1,00On Telecoms  627 ms  50 %   -291 ms  F  UP  2,72Vivodi  984 ms  0 %  -257 ms  F  UP  2,95Forthnet  612.5 ms  50 %   -145 ms  F  UP  1,00OTE  855.5 ms  0 %  1290 ms  F  UP  1,00Cyta Hellas  27.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  28.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Mednautilus  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  31 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  4056.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  86.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  128.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  110 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  28.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  176.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24AT&T US  173.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Global Crossing US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Level 3 US  217.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  162.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,20Qwest US  187 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  187.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  227.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  216.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12XO Communications US  228.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Sprint Nextel US  214.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Allstream US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Telia Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  82 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37Tata Communications Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  B  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  80.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  103 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  84.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  85.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wanadoo Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  85.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  116.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telstra Australia  417.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,26Optus Australia  381.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,43NTT Communicatons Japan  84 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36IDC Japan  334.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,63Verizon Chech  120.75 ms  0 %  -119 ms  C  UP  4,46ChinaNet China  508.25 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  2,88PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  422.5 ms  0 %  -122 ms  F  UP  4,24Isnet South Africa  262 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,95Maxnet New Zealand  360.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51Bell Canada  178.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  197.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,15Softlayer US  205 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Dreamhost US  246.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  3,99Rackspace US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8692.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36KillerCreation UK  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dutchgame Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  99 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  89.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  128.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Valve US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Gameservers US  151.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1331.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14080 ms*  6  3  40  12  7  12Greek servers  4056.25  338,02 msInternational servers  8692.25  122,43 msGameservers  1331.5  66,58 ms



*Total ping time is* *14080 ms* *136,70 ms**Packet loss 24,98 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 09-01-2014 and time 11:42:39-Total ping time in ms is 14080Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:40:00-Total ping time in ms is 11689.25Σάββατο 23-02-2013 and time 13:17:01-Total ping time in ms is 1249.25Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33-Total ping time in ms is 10497.25Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυρι




- - - Updated - - -

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 09-01-2014 and time 11:46:47Free Fr   0,25Mirrorservice   0,49Apple   0,13Nvidia   0,85Microsoft   0,86LeaseWeb   0,00Vim   0,00ThinkBroadband   0,60Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,90RootBSD   0,31



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.35 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,31 MB/s  2 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,80 MB/s  6 Mbps

----------


## katop56

> H κατάσταση ειναι πλέον απάλευτη και τα πρωινα.


Σήμερα πάει καλά πάντως.

----------


## Gordito

Μαλλον εχει πηξει η Cyta στην περιοχη σας, εγω παω σφαιρα εδω και 9 μηνες που εχω, ουτε μια μερα χαμηλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Atheros

> Μαλλον εχει πηξει η Cyta στην περιοχη σας, εγω παω σφαιρα εδω και 9 μηνες που εχω, ουτε μια μερα χαμηλη ταχυτητα.


Κατ΄αρχάς αναφέρεις στο προφίλ σου 4096/1024 που είναι η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Η cyta έχει 4096/512 ως χαμηλότερη.        DSLAM OTE Ηλιούπολης....άρα δεν είσαι κάν στην Cyta! Αναφέρεις όμως ISP Cyta Hellas!!! Είσαι σίγουρα στη CYTA;;

----------


## prodromosfan

σημερα παντως οντως σαν να εχει ψιλοστρωσει 
απλα εγω ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα τα πρωινα και εχτες ηταν μαρτυριο.

- - - Updated - - -

οντως σε συγκριση με το προηγουμενο speedtest τα πραγματα ειναι καλυτερα

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - 2:: - BBRAS 846.103.127.6 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:45:13 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.74* * resolve in 2.193 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,28 seconds - Upload speed:  337.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  33.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  29.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  29.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36OTE  28.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Mednautilus  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Verizon Hellas  31.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  340.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  79.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  85.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  128.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  110.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PANAP  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  28.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  164 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28AT&T US  173.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Level 3 US  219.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  179.25 ms  0 %  84 ms  D  UP  3,57Qwest US  187.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Verizon US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  232.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  217.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,12XO Communications US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Allstream US  174.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  117 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Global Crossing Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Telia Germany  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  79 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  83.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  102.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  83.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  90.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,34Tinet Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wanadoo Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT Netherlands  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  95.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  91.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Infostrada Italy  124.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,33Telstra Australia  413 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,17Optus Australia  381.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36IDC Japan  335.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,60Verizon Chech  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  374.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,43PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  392 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Isnet South Africa  259.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,97Maxnet New Zealand  356.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  178.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  199.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Softlayer US  205 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  230 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Rackspace US  170.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8533.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  77.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36KillerCreation UK  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Dutchgame Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  99.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  133 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  122 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Valve US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Gameservers US  151 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1326.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10201.25 ms*  9  6  39  12  7  7Greek servers  340.75  28,40 msInternational servers  8533.75  120,19 msGameservers  1326.75  66,34 ms



*Total ping time is* *10201.25 ms* *99,04 ms**Packet loss 23,69 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 10201.25Πέμπτη 09-01-2014 and time 11:42:39-Total ping time in ms is 14080Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:40:00-Total ping time in ms is 11689.25Σάββατο 23-02-2013 and time 13:17:01-Total ping time in ms is 1249.25Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33-Total ping time in ms is 10497.25Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυρ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:47:38Free Fr   0,69Mirrorservice   0,35Apple   0,09Nvidia   0,62Microsoft   0,82LeaseWeb   0,82Vim   0,00ThinkBroadband   0,56Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,82RootBSD   0,32



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.45 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,36 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps


- - - Updated - - -

*ISP Cyta Hellas				 - IP 46.198 xxxxx - 2:: - BBRAS 146.103.127.6 - Network * *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:53:14 - script ver 1.1 g download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.74* * resolve in 2.3751 ms - NIC   0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,25 seconds - Upload speed:  353.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wind  29.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  30.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39Vivodi  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OTE  28.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  28.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Mednautilus  29 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Verizon Hellas  30.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  336.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  78.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  128.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  110.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34MIX  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  27.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  68.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  164 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29AT&T US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Level 3 US  217.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Telia US  164.25 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  186.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Tata Communications US  187.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Verizon US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  232.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06AboveNet US  220.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10XO Communications US  228.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Sprint Nextel US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Allstream US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26TW Telecom US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Deutche Telecom Germany  89.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Telia Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Cable&Wireless Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  72 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NTT Communications UK  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet UK  95 ms  0 %  44 ms  C  UP  4,23GEANT UK  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Wanadoo Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GEANT Netherlands  93.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34Opentransit France  103.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  C  UP  4,37Sprint Nextel France  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  141 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,32Telstra Australia  414.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,26Optus Australia  382.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36IDC Japan  336.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,65Verizon Chech  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  476.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,90PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  392.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  360 ms  0 %  407 ms  F  UP  1,30Maxnet New Zealand  356.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  182.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00The Planet US  199.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,17Softlayer US  204.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  230.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,07Rackspace US  170.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  8744.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00K-Play Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GC-Server Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00247CS Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  82.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Multiplay UK  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dutchgame Netherlands  79.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-COM DK  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  133.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00EA US  122 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Valve US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Gameservers US  152.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Bigpoint Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1328 ms     



*Total ping time is* *10409.25 ms*  9  5  39  13  7  7Greek servers  336.75  28,06 msInternational servers  8744.5  123,16 msGameservers  1328  66,40 ms



*Total ping time is* *10409.25 ms* *101,06 ms**Packet loss 23,69 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:53:14-Total ping time in ms is 10409.25Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:45:13-Total ping time in ms is 10201.25Πέμπτη 09-01-2014 and time 11:42:39-Total ping time in ms is 14080Κυριακή 31-03-2013 and time 21:40:00-Total ping time in ms is 11689.25Σάββατο 23-02-2013 and time 13:17:01-Total ping time in ms is 1249.25Κυριακή 27-01-2013 and time 13:46:33-Total ping time in ms is 10497.25Δευτέρα 21-01-2013 and time 10:27:26-Total ping time in ms is 10734Κυριακή 20-01-2013 and time 22:54:09-Total ping time in ms is 10895.5Κυ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 10-01-2014 and time 10:55:35Free Fr   0,76Mirrorservice   0,41Apple   0,60Nvidia   0,85Microsoft   0,96LeaseWeb   0,00Vim   0,00ThinkBroadband   0,52Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,00UoCrete   0,00Forthnet   0,00Otenet   0,90RootBSD   0,33



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.5 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,38 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps

----------


## Gordito

> Κατ΄αρχάς αναφέρεις στο προφίλ σου 4096/1024 που είναι η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Η cyta έχει 4096/512 ως χαμηλότερη.        DSLAM OTE Ηλιούπολης....άρα δεν είσαι κάν στην Cyta! Αναφέρεις όμως ISP Cyta Hellas!!! Είσαι σίγουρα στη CYTA;;


Οχι, δεν ειμαι στην Cyta, τρολαρω ασυστολα, αριστερα και δεξια.

FYI, εχω το 8ρι της Cyta, αλλα εδω που ειμαι πιανω μεχρι 4down/1 up.

----------


## Hetfield

Σε μενα μια χαρα. Τα Pings μου απο το καλοκαιρι και μετα ειναι τελεια (50 ms με Γερμανια, για Ελλαδα δεν το συζητω), οι ταχυτητες πιανουν ταβανι (1.1MB/s και κλειδωνω στα 13Mbps).
Περιοχη ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## katop56

Επιτέλους άλλαξα ρούτερ, έβαλα το ZTE και το internet ειναι μια κλάση πάνω.

----------


## attanaze

> Επιτέλους άλλαξα ρούτερ, έβαλα το ZTE και το internet ειναι μια κλάση πάνω.


μας βάζεις σε πειρασμό... τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά!!!!

----------


## katop56

Το είχα δει στο σπίτι της μητέρας μου, μου το είχαν πει και οι τεχνικοί, και τους έπρηξα μέχρι να το αλλάξω. Απο χθες πάει τέλεια.

----------


## desertman

Μια εβδόμαδα στην CYTA (απο HOL)  2play 8/1mbps και μπορώ να πω ότι το ZTE ZXV10 H201L είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο το Netgear DGN 2200 που χρησιμοποιούσα. Είχα ζητήσει να μου αποσταλεί το συγκεκριμένο modem/router και όχι κάποιο άλλο. Ίσως να είναι αυτο που αποστέλουν ούτως ή άλλως (εκτός απο 3play). 
Όσον αφορά το δίκτυο, μέχρι τώρα όλα είναι άψογα. 
Απο την επικοινωνία με την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση και την τεχνική υποστήριξη μπορώ να πω μόνο καλά λόγια.

----------


## katop56

> Απο την επικοινωνία με την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση και την τεχνική υποστήριξη μπορώ να πω μόνο καλά λόγια.


Αν έχεις να πεις καλά λόγια για τη Cyta, φαντάσου τι ειναι οι άλλες...
Netone R.I.P.

----------


## a.libe

Netone;;;ζει ακομη αυτη;;

----------


## katop56

> Netone;;;ζει ακομη αυτη;;


Στην καρδιά μας ναι.

----------


## umay

> Επιτέλους άλλαξα ρούτερ, έβαλα το ZTE και το internet ειναι μια κλάση πάνω.


Δηλαδή τους είπες "θέλω να αλλάξω router" και στο άλλαξαν χωρίς χρέωση ? 

Εγώ έχω το παλιό Thomson σε 8 άρα γραμμή (πάνω από 3 χρόνια),  θα έχω λέτε κάποια βελτίωση αν ζητήσω το ZTE ?

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω παλι που εχω 2 γραμμες απο την προσφορα για πελατες της Netone, δεν μπορω να παρω το ZTE σωστα;

----------


## katop56

> Δηλαδή τους είπες "θέλω να αλλάξω router" και στο άλλαξαν χωρίς χρέωση ? 
> 
> Εγώ έχω το παλιό Thomson σε 8 άρα γραμμή (πάνω από 3 χρόνια),  θα έχω λέτε κάποια βελτίωση αν ζητήσω το ZTE ?


Οχι, τους πήρα 10-15 φορές, γιατι η γραμή μου δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, και τελικά μου είπαν ΟΚ να το αλλάξουμε.





> Εγω παλι που εχω 2 γραμμες απο την προσφορα για πελατες της Netone, δεν μπορω να παρω το ZTE σωστα;


Δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει 2 γραμμές.

----------


## attanaze

εμένα πάντως μου έρχονται όλοι οι λογαριασμοί ληγμένοι, έστω και για λίγες μέρες, συμβαίνει σε κάποιον άλλο αυτό?

----------


## nnn

> εμένα πάντως μου έρχονται όλοι οι λογαριασμοί ληγμένοι, έστω και για λίγες μέρες, συμβαίνει σε κάποιον άλλο αυτό?


Γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στο my Cyta να τους βλέπεις άμεσα ?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εγω παλι που εχω 2 γραμμες απο την προσφορα για πελατες της Netone, δεν μπορω να παρω το ZTE σωστα;


υποστηριζει 2 γραμμες αλλα στην ιδια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη γιατι εχει μονο μια θυρα για να συνδεσεις τηλεφωνο
ωστοσο σε εμας δεν ξερω αν δινουν καινουριο εξοπλισμο γιατι τον κραταμε με τη διακοπη 

σε μενα παντως που χαλασε το σκυλι 780
εχω παρει ενα netfaster IAD II και παραπονο δεν εχω

----------


## katop56

> Γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στο my Cyta να τους βλέπεις άμεσα ?


Είναι υποχρεμένος να μπαίνει στο my.cyta.gr;
Ειναι υποχρέωση της εταιρείας να εκδίδει τους λογαριασμούς την ημερομηνία που λένε, και να τους στέλνουν τότε, και όχι 15-20 μέρες μετά.

Και γω μπορώ να παίρνω τηλ και να ρωτάω τι οφείλω, αλλά δεν εχει λογική αυτό το πράγμα.
Στο λογαριασμό λένε ότι εκδιδεται 1η του μήνα που ποτε δεν εκδίδεται τότε. Αλλά μαλλον πρέπει να φυγει επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ και γι΄αυτό.

----------


## prodromosfan

αν και το βρίσκω λαθος απο την πλευρα τους να γίνεται επανηλειμμενα, 
δεν βρισκω το λογο να φυγει επιστολή για αυτο 
εγω εχω ξεχασει 3 μηνες να πληρωσω λογαριασμο 
(γιατι δεν μου τον στελνανε και μετα ειδα οτι στο my cyta ειχα πατησει επιλογη να μου ερχεται μονο ηλεκτρονικα, ξερετε απο αυτα τα κλικ που κανουμε για να φυγουν τα μηνυματα απο την οθονη γιατι ψαχνουμε για κατι αλλο)
και δεν μου ειχαν διακοψει τις υπηρεσιες

----------


## kostas285

> εμένα πάντως μου έρχονται όλοι οι λογαριασμοί ληγμένοι, έστω και για λίγες μέρες, συμβαίνει σε κάποιον άλλο αυτό?


Και σε μενα τα ιδια έκαναν αλλά μετά απο 10 email που λέγανε που ειναι ο λογαριασμος μου;;;;;,γιατι δεν τον εχω λαβει;;;;στα ελτα δεν εχουν κατι για μενα  στρώσανε.

----------


## nnn

Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, έρχεται sms και email πως εκδόθηκε, με το ποσό και την λήξη, απορώ που ακόμα ασχολείστε με τον έντυπο και τα ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτό βολευει εσένα 
το αλλο βολευει άλλους.  :Wink:

----------


## attanaze

> Γιατί δεν μπαίνεις στο my Cyta να τους βλέπεις άμεσα ?


Αυτό το κάνω αλλά γιατί να τους πληρώνω πάντα ληγμένους??

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, έρχεται sms και email πως εκδόθηκε, με το ποσό και την λήξη, απορώ που ακόμα ασχολείστε με τον έντυπο και τα ΕΛΤΑ.


Στην Ελλάδα πάντα χρειάζεται να έχεις ένα χαρτί στα χέρια σου από την εμπειρία μου!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, έρχεται sms και email πως εκδόθηκε, με το ποσό και την λήξη, απορώ που ακόμα ασχολείστε με τον έντυπο και τα ΕΛΤΑ.


και το πληρώνεις με κάρτα φαντάζομαι...

----------


## katop56

> Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, έρχεται sms και email πως εκδόθηκε, με το ποσό και την λήξη, απορώ που ακόμα ασχολείστε με τον έντυπο και τα ΕΛΤΑ.


Εγώ είμαι 87 ετών και δεν ξέρω από Internet, και το λογαρισμό μου το φέρνει η ταχυδρόμος στο σπίτι.
Επιπλέον, απάντησέ μου το πολύ απλό:

Ορος συμβολαίου, παράγραφος 8.10




> Ο λογαριασμός θα εκδίδεται την πρώτη μέρα του επόμενου μήνα και θα είναι πληρωτέως εντός 30 ημερών από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής του. Θα εξοφλείται σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο πληρωμής που επιλέγει ο πελάτης. Καθυστέρηση εξόφλησής του λογαριασμού θα επιβαρύνεται με τόκο υπαρημερίας.


Κα ξεκινάμε:
Ο λογαριασμός λένε ότι εκδίδεται την 1η του μήνα, δεν εκδίδεται όμως.
Εγώ λοιπόν που είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ εντάξει με την εταιρεία, μπορώ να στείλω ένα ωραίο ραβασάκι στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Γιατί και δεν εκδίδεται την 1η του μήνα, και δεν σου δίνουν 30 ημέρες προθεσμία.

Παράβαση 2. Τόκος υπερημερίας. Δεν ειναι τράπεζα, τραπεζικός οργανισμός και δεν αναγράφουν πουθενά πόσο ειναι ο τόκος υπερημερίας.


Ολα τα υπόλοιπα, ειναι "άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε"

Οταν αυτός που βάζει τους όρους δεν τους τηρεί, γιατί να τους τηρεί αυτός που τους υπογράφει και δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να τους τροποποιήσει;;;;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Οταν αυτός που βάζει τους όρους δεν τους τηρεί, γιατί να τους τηρεί αυτός που τους υπογράφει και δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να τους τροποποιήσει;;;;


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## umay

> Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, έρχεται sms και email πως εκδόθηκε, με το ποσό και την λήξη, απορώ που ακόμα ασχολείστε με τον έντυπο και τα ΕΛΤΑ.


+1
Εγώ όλους τους λογαριασμούς τους βλέπω ηλεκτρονικά και τους πληρώνω μέσω internet banking. Πιστεύω ότι *τη ζωή μας πρέπει να την κάνουμε ευκολότερη*, να έχουμε οικολογική συνείδηση και να συντρέχουμε με την τεχνολογική εξέλιξη ανεξάρτητα από την ηλικία μας. 
Φανταστείτε ότι δουλεύω σε διπλανό κτίριο με τη ΔΕΗ της περιοχής μου αλλά δεν έχω πατήσει το πόδι μου εκεί εδώ και 8 χρόνια περίπου... και πριν ένα χρόνο έκανα εγγραφή και στο e-bill της ΔΕΗ, οπότε με το που γίνεται η μέτρηση την παρακολουθώ και έχω και άμεσα τη χρέωση ώστε να προγραμματίσω έγκαιρα τις υποχρεώσεις μου.

----------


## nnn

"Υπερβολικές" απαντήσεις για κάτι που έχει απλή λύση, anyway όπως βολεύει τον καθένα.

----------


## katop56

> "Υπερβολικές" απαντήσεις για κάτι που έχει απλή λύση, anyway όπως βολεύει τον καθένα.


Καθόλου υπερβολικές.
Και γω με πιστωτική τα πλήρωνα, μέχρι που έγινε αυτό:

Παρ' ολα αυτά σου απάντησα. Οι ίδιοι δεν τηρούν αυτό που οι ίδοι θέτουν σαν όρο συμβολαίου.
Στην τελική, ειμαι παραδοσιακός, και γουστάρω να έρχεται με ΕΛΤΑ, να δίνω χαρτζιλίκι στον/στην ταχυδρομο και να μυρίζω το χαρτί.

Οπως εμένα αν δεν το πληρώσω θα μου το κόψουν και θα πληρώσω και 2€ έξοδα επανασύνδεσης, έτσι να τηρούν και αυτοί αυτό που οι ίδιοι θέτουν ως όρο.
Δεν ειναι όρος της ΕΕΤΤ, δικός τους ειναι.

Λες ότι δίνεις 1 μήνα περιθώριο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δίνεις γύρω στις 15 μέρες και λέω γύρω γιατί άλλη μέρα εκδίδεται και αποστέλλεται πολλές μέρες μετά.

----------


## attanaze

> Καθόλου υπερβολικές.
> Και γω με πιστωτική τα πλήρωνα, μέχρι που έγινε αυτό:
> 
> Παρ' ολα αυτά σου απάντησα. Οι ίδιοι δεν τηρούν αυτό που οι ίδοι θέτουν σαν όρο συμβολαίου.
> Στην τελική, ειμαι παραδοσιακός, και γουστάρω να έρχεται με ΕΛΤΑ, να δίνω χαρτζιλίκι στον/στην ταχυδρομο και να μυρίζω το χαρτί.
> 
> Οπως εμένα αν δεν το πληρώσω θα μου το κόψουν και θα πληρώσω και 2€ έξοδα επανασύνδεσης, έτσι να τηρούν και αυτοί αυτό που οι ίδιοι θέτουν ως όρο.
> Δεν ειναι όρος της ΕΕΤΤ, δικός τους ειναι.
> 
> Λες ότι δίνεις 1 μήνα περιθώριο, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δίνεις γύρω στις 15 μέρες και λέω γύρω γιατί άλλη μέρα εκδίδεται και αποστέλλεται πολλές μέρες μετά.


με το δίκιο σου μετά.... και περάσαν τόσοι μήνες και ακόμα δεν βγάλαν άκρη!!! πολύ περίεργο, ανοργανωσιά μου μυρίζει...

----------


## a.libe

οι εταιρειες θελουν να ωθησουν τον συνδρομητη σε e-statement για ενα κυριως και μονο λογο που ειναι λιγοτερα εξοδα για ταχυδρομικα τελη,τα αλλα ειναι ιστοριες για αγριους...βεβαια και εγω χρησιμοποιω το e-statement , αλλα η αληθεια ειναι αυτη

----------


## Hetfield

Μπορειτε απλα να πληρωνετε με καποιον λογαριασμο αντι για πιστωτικη καρτα.
Δεν ειναι δα και κατι το τρομερο. Τη δικη σου ζωη θα κανεις ευκολοτερη αν αρχιζεις να χρησιμοποιεις e-statement.
Εγω τοσα χρονια που πληρωνω μεσω λογαριασμου απο το ebanking ποτε δεν χρεωθηκα κατι λανθασμενα.

Παρεπιπτοντως, αλλο πραγμα το ποτε εκδιδεται ο λογαριασμος κι αλλο πραγμα το ποτε τον λαμβανεις.

----------


## katop56

> Μπορειτε απλα να πληρωνετε με καποιον λογαριασμο αντι για πιστωτικη καρτα.
> Δεν ειναι δα και κατι το τρομερο. Τη δικη σου ζωη θα κανεις ευκολοτερη αν αρχιζεις να χρησιμοποιεις e-statement.
> Εγω τοσα χρονια που πληρωνω μεσω λογαριασμου απο το ebanking ποτε δεν χρεωθηκα κατι λανθασμενα.


Μάλλον μιλάμε σε διαφορετική γλώσσα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο τρόπος πληρωμής, αλλά η καθυστέρηση να τονεκδώσουν και να τον στείλουν. 



> Παρεπιπτοντως, αλλο πραγμα το ποτε εκδιδεται ο λογαριασμος κι αλλο πραγμα το ποτε τον λαμβανεις.


Τον οποίο λογαριασμό δεν εκδίδουν την ημερομηνία που λένε ότι εκδίδουν (1η του μήνα) και δεν τον στέλνουν άμεσα.
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

Κινέζικα μιλάμε;

----------


## man with no name

Καλημέρα παίδες!
Είμαι πελάτης της cyta και σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου που έχω από εποχή ΟΤΕ με αριθμό cyta και έχω ακούσει ότι η αριθμοδότηση των εναλλακτικών δεν είναι τόσο καθαρές και ακούγονται πολλά παράσιτα.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## evdometap

Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν ξέρω καν αν στέκει τεχνικά. Εγώ με αριθμοδότηση Cyta είμαι, και η ποιότητα κλήσεων είναι άψογη, δυνατός ήχος, χωρίς παράσιτα, χωρίς να πέφτει η γραμμή στις κλήσεις. Ανεπιφύλακτα!

----------


## Atheros

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η αριθμοδότηση με την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που σου παρέχεται.Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικάσία της φορητότητας ο αριθμός που πρίν άνηκε στο δίκτυο του ενός παρόχου, τώρα θα ανήκει στο δίκτυο της cyta.Παράσιτα δεν πρόκειται να ακούσεις ποτέ με την cyta καθώς η τηλεφωνία είναι voip και κατα συνέπεια κωδικοποιούνται ώς ιντερνετικά δεδομένα η πληροφορία της φωνής μέσω του voip modem. Δεν υπάρχει έτσι ο παραμικρός θόρυβος γραμμής που μπορεί να υπήρχε άν ήσουν ακόμη στην κλασική τηλεφωνία. Ακόμη και ο τόνος που ακούγεται όταν σηκώνεις το ακουστικό για να καλέσεις δεν παράγεται στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο αλλά είναι δημιούργημα ...του modem!;Άν θες λοιπόν να αλλάξεις αριθμό, θα τον αλλάξεις για να έχεις απλά άλλο αριθμό τηλεφώνου,και όχι νομίζοντας πως θα δεις κάποια διαφορά.

----------


## man with no name

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις σας!

----------


## vasmili

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει η CYTA είναι η χειρότερη ετιαρεία που έχω δοκιμάσει.  Η εξυπηρέτηση από το τηλέφωνο είναι απαράδεκτη. Εχω αρχίσει νέο thread με την περιπέτειά μου ... διαβάστε το για να καταλάβετε ......

----------


## a.libe

se  σε ολες τις εταιρειες συμβαινουν αυτα

----------


## Picard

κι εγω την επαθα με τη forthnet,βγαζουμε ακρη???

----------


## NexTiN

Don't feed the Trolls...

----------


## a.libe

σημερα εκανα 2 ανανεωσεις συμβολαιων και τις αναφερω για να τις εχετε κατα νου,
οικιακο πακετο απεριοριστα σταθερα+130 κινητα+4 ιντερνετ στην τελικη τιμη των 21.5 ευρω απο 23.3 μπαινοντας στο τριτο ετος
επαγγελματικο πακετο απεριοριστα σταθερα+30 κινητα+24 ιντερνετ στην τελικη τιμη των 27 ευρω με το πρωτο παγιο δωρο στην τριτη χρονια μου και εδω

----------


## nnn

Τους πήρες τηλέφωνο και σου έκαναν την έκπτωση ?

----------


## a.libe

βασικά  τους έστειλα mail γύρω 15-1 , το συμβόλαιο λήγει 30-1,όντας συνδρομητής από το 2011 και τους ενημέρωνα για προσφορά που είχα από την hol μιας και εχω κινητό vf και μια γραμμή στη hol. Μου τηλ 2-3 μέρες μετά και μου κάνανε αυτές τις προσφορές όπου επιφυλάχτηκα να απαντήσω. Στο πατρικό μου τα 21,5 ήταν πολύ δελεαστική και δέχτηκα , ενώ στο επαγγελματικό πέρυσι είχα απεριόριστα +70 κινητά + 8 ιντερνετ στα 29 και τώρα το πήγα στα 27 με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά και το πρώτο μήνα δωρεάν. Βέβαια στο Mail τους έγραφα για τις πληρωμές που είναι πάντα εμπρόθεσμες και ότι ουδέποτε έχω απασχολήσει το τεχνικό τμήμα κλπ κλπ κλπ :Smile: . Χτες λοιπόν ανανέωσα για τη γραμμή του πατρικού και του γραφείου .Η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν άψογη που σε συνδυασμό με την τιμή, αλλά και την βαρεμάρα που έχω για να ψάχνω για φορητότητα + το κόστος της με έκαναν να ανανεώσω

----------


## nnn

Μάλιστα, γιατί πλέον το 30άρι που δίνω κάθε μήνα για ξερό internet είναι "πολύ" σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και το ψάχνω.

----------


## spycon69

> Μάλιστα, γιατί πλέον το 30άρι που δίνω κάθε μήνα για ξερό internet είναι "πολύ" σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και το ψάχνω.


Είναι σίγουρα "πολυ" μιας και σε μένα μετά τη μείωση που μου έκαναν τον 2ο χρόνο (χωρίς να το έχω ζητήσει) και η οποία λήγει τον Απρίλιο) δίνω 34€ το μήνα και έχω το "ενισχυμένο 24" που περιλαμβάνει: 24αρα adsl, 60' προς κινητά, απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδος και απεριόριστα σταθερά εξωτερικού.

----------


## a.libe

τηλ για μια καλυτερη προσφορα , δυσκολοι καιροι

----------


## Τσε

> βασικά  τους έστειλα mail γύρω 15-1


Σε ποιο email τους εστειλες ? Γτ ολο λεω θα τους παρω εγω κι ολο η κατι θα τυχει η θα βαριεμαι :P

----------


## NexTiN

> Είναι σίγουρα "πολυ" μιας και σε μένα μετά τη μείωση που μου έκαναν τον 2ο χρόνο (χωρίς να το έχω ζητήσει) και η οποία λήγει τον Απρίλιο) δίνω 34€ το μήνα και έχω το "ενισχυμένο 24" που περιλαμβάνει: 24αρα adsl, 60' προς κινητά, απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδος και απεριόριστα σταθερά εξωτερικού.


*Σημειωση, τα 60' προς κινητα εχουν γινει 100' εδω και καιρο...

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Μάλιστα, γιατί πλέον το 30άρι που δίνω κάθε μήνα για ξερό internet είναι "πολύ" σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό και το ψάχνω.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχεις πει πως έχει vdsl από Α/Κ.Αν ισχύει, δε νομίζω πως ο ανταγωνισμός έχει τόσο μικρότερη τιμή.Όλες οι εταιρίες θέλουν +10 ευρώ σε σχέση με την τιμή adsl.

----------


## nnn

Ναι αλλά δίνουν και δωρεάν τηλέφωνα σε αυτά τα χρήματα, ενώ η Cyta τίποτα.

----------


## a.libe

cc_online@hq.cyta.gr , εχει κατω παυλα μετα το cc

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Ναι αλλά δίνουν και δωρεάν τηλέφωνα σε αυτά τα χρήματα, ενώ η Cyta τίποτα.


Για απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά και vdsl (έως 50 Mbps):
wind:32 ευρώ και μετά το 12μηνο στα 37.
forthnet:34,90 ευρώκαι μετά το 12μηνο στα 37,90
ote:36,90 ευρώ το 1ο εξάμηνο και μετά 41,90
hol:34 ευρώ τον πρώτο χρόνο και μετά 46

+ τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## Τσε

> Σε ποιο email τους εστειλες ? Γτ ολο λεω θα τους παρω εγω κι ολο η κατι θα τυχει η θα βαριεμαι :P





> cc_online@hq.cyta.gr , εχει κατω παυλα μετα το cc


Εστειλα email την ωρα που εκανα το ποστ μου στο email που εδωσε το παλικαρι(το ειχα βρει και εγω απο το site) με πηραν σημερα. Μου εκαναν 2 προσφορες με βαση το πακετο μου.
Εχω 24mbit Internet και Απεριοριστα Σταθερα Ελλαδος και μου προτειναν τα παρακατω :
-24mbit Internet και Απεριοριστα Σταθερα Ελλαδος με 23 ευρω
-35mbit Internet και Απεριοριστα Σταθερα Ελλαδος με 29 ευρω.

Θα επερνα την δευτερη αλλα λογω "εσωτερικων" πιεσεων δεχτηκα την πρωτη  :Sad: 


Προσπαθησα να μου αλλαξουν το modem (γτ μου εχει βγαλει την πιστη αυτο το tg782)αλλα δεν...... Θα το βουτηξω μια μερα θα το παω στην σχολη και θα βαλω καναν καθηγητη να μου το καψει διακριτικώς και θα τους πω εγω τι εστι βερικοκο !

----------


## katop56

Η μητέρα μου ειναι στη Cyta απ' οταν έκλεισε η NetOne.
Εχει πακέτο με Απεριόριστα Σταθερα, 8άρι internet, και πρόσφτα έβαλε και το 3play.
Πόσο μπορεί να το χτυπήσει;

----------


## attanaze

> εμένα πάντως μου έρχονται όλοι οι λογαριασμοί ληγμένοι, έστω και για λίγες μέρες, συμβαίνει σε κάποιον άλλο αυτό?


λες και διαβάζουν το forum τα παλικάρια της Cyta!!!! ο νέος λογαριασμός ήρθε στην ώρα του (14 ημέρες πριν τη λήξη)

----------


## graal

> Το βγαζεις απο την πριζα, παιρνεις τηλεφωνο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη, τους λες δεν ανοιγει το router , μπαινουν να το ελενξουν δεν βρισκουν τιποτα και αφου τους διαβεβαιωσεις οτι ολα τα καλωδια ειναι σωστα στην θεση τους λογικα θα σου πουν να πας απο ενα καταστημα να παρεις αλλο.


  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## a.libe

ποσο πληρωνει τωρα;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η μητέρα μου ειναι στη Cyta απ' οταν έκλεισε η NetOne.
> Εχει πακέτο με Απεριόριστα Σταθερα, 8άρι internet, και πρόσφτα έβαλε και το 3play.
> Πόσο μπορεί να το χτυπήσει;


ποσο πληρωνει τωρα

----------


## prodromosfan

> λες και διαβάζουν το forum τα παλικάρια της Cyta!!!! ο νέος λογαριασμός ήρθε στην ώρα του (14 ημέρες πριν τη λήξη)


μα ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν το διαβαζουνε; 
η τεχνικη υποστηριξη δεν ειναι απλώς 
"παρακαλω στειλτε σε πμ τα στοιχεια σας και θα επικοινωνησει καποιος"  :Wink:

----------


## katop56

> ποσο πληρωνει τωρα;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ποσο πληρωνει τωρα


Χωρίς το Cytavision που δεν έχει ερθει ακομα λογαριασμός, 26€, δηλαδή την κανονική τιμή μείον τα 2€ για Ασημένιο Πελάτη.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει λογαριασμό από viva ή omnivoice επάνω στο ρουτερ της εταιρίας;  Αν όχι, μπορεί να βάλει δικό του ρουτερ με VoIP; (οι κωδικοί του ίντερνετ είναι αυτοί από το my.cyta; )

----------


## spycon69

> Μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει λογαριασμό από viva ή omnivoice επάνω στο ρουτερ της εταιρίας;  Αν όχι, μπορεί να βάλει δικό του ρουτερ με VoIP; (οι κωδικοί του ίντερνετ είναι αυτοί από το my.cyta; )


Οχι η cyta δε το επιτρέπει αυτό.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Οχι η cyta δε το επιτρέπει αυτό.


Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στο πρώτο ερώτημα φίλε. Γιατί δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο να εμποδίζει η εταιρεία την χρήση δικού μας εξοπλισμού και τηλεφωνία από άλλο πάροχο. Εκτός και αν χρειάζεται από 2play να γυρίσει σε 1play

----------


## spycon69

H Cyta δεν επιτρέπει το voip απο άλλο router πλην του δικου της. Αναφορικά με το adsl ειναι εφικτό να κουμπώσεις το ρουτερ της αρεσκειας σου στη γραμμή αρκεί να γίνει bridge με το router της Cyta.

----------


## nnn

Το Voip με χρήση ξεχωριστού ATA δουλεύει κανονικά, όχι όμως για το νούμερο στην Cyta αλλά για λύσεις τύπου omnivoice, viva κλπ.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Χμ.. δηλαδή ακόμα και αν ήταν σε 1play (μόνο ίντερνετ) δεν θα μπορούσε κάποιος πχ να βάλει ένα δικό του (net faster) αντί του αυτό της εταιρείας και να έχει τηλεφωνία από άλλο πάροχο.  Οπότε πάμε σε λύση όπως  Linksys Pap2t σωστά; Όμως τις πόρτες 5060-61 δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί η cyta; Τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση

----------


## sdikr

> Χμ.. δηλαδή ακόμα και αν ήταν σε 1play (μόνο ίντερνετ) δεν θα μπορούσε κάποιος πχ να βάλει ένα δικό του (net faster) αντί του αυτό της εταιρείας και να έχει τηλεφωνία από άλλο πάροχο.  Οπότε πάμε σε λύση όπως  Linksys Pap2t σωστά; Όμως τις πόρτες 5060-61 δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί η cyta; Τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση



Στο 1play πρέπει να έχεις γραμμή τηλεφώνου απο τον ΟΤΕ
την πόρτα 5060-61  την κάνει χρήση στο vc που έχει για την τηλεφωνία,  απλά συνήθως όταν είναι το δικό τους ρούτερ απαντάει εκείνο και στο vc για το internet

----------


## nnn

χεχε



```
adslctl info --show

adslctl: ADSL driver and PHY status

Status: Showtime

Retrain Reason:	0

Max:	Upstream rate = 4750 Kbps, Downstream rate = 30368 Kbps

Path:	0, Upstream rate = 2999 Kbps, Downstream rate = 31900 Kbps
```

----------


## evdometap

what does it mean αγαπητέ nnn?Για ποιόν λόγο πανηγυρίζουμε?

----------


## nnn

Δες το max attainable και το πόσο έχω συγχρονίσει  :Wink:

----------


## evdometap

Ναι,αυτό πως έγινε ακριβώς!?

----------


## a.libe

αν το παει στο 4αρι το ιντερνετθα παει γυρω στα 20-21 λογικα...

----------


## nnn

> Ναι,αυτό πως έγινε ακριβώς!?


snr manipulation  :Whistle:

----------


## evdometap

Γίνεται αυτό στο pirelli?Εγώ που έχω το ZTE μήπως ξέρεις αν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα?pm ;-)

----------


## nnn

Δεν το ξέρω το ZTE καθόλου sorry.

----------


## evdometap

Οκ,θα το αντέξω!Εξάλλου είμαι κομπλέ για τα δεδομένα της πολυκατοικίας!

----------


## Picard

Υπαρχει καμια ενημερωση για τη cyta στη κινητη???

----------


## Atheros

Επιτέλους να βγάλει η CYTA κινητά,αλλά όχι με τα πακέτα καρτέλ όπως των άλλων εταιρειών αλλά κάτι καινοτόμο!Ο σύγχρονος  πελάτης θέλει καινοτομία και οικονομία.Άν για παράδειγμα με 3 ευρώ το μήνα δίνει 120 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα και 200 ΜΒ mobile internet σε ένα λογαριασμό με το σταθερό και έκπτωση στο σύνολο 1 Ευρώ,είμαστε βασιλιάδες!Καλό είναι επίσης να μην έχει την ίδια χρέωση των 0,0062 Ευρώ ανά δεπτερόλεπτο που έχουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι αλλά κάτι σαν 0,0040Ευρώ θα ήταν άκρως δελεαστικό και ανταγωνιστικό με όλους τους άλλους.Ο συνδυασμός σύνδεσης και καρτοκινητού νομίζω πως βολεύει πολύ κόσμο.Πελάτες αρχικά δεν θα έχει τόσο από καινούριους συνδρομητές όσο από φορητότητες της ήδη υπάρχουσας συνδρομητικής βάσης σταθερής οπότε και πρακτικά θα είναι και οι πρώτοι που θα προσεγγίσει με δελεαστικά σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό πακέτα ώστε να πιάσει μια κρίσιμη μάζα και να ξεκινήσει την κινητή.Ένα νούμερο της τάξης των 35000-55000 είναι εύκολα εφικτό σε διάστημα ενός έτους από την έναρξη.Το ραδιοδίκτυο της vodafone έχει εξαιρετική κάλυψη και αυτό είναι ένα καλό πλεονέκτημα.
Ελπίζω να μας διαβάζουνε οι διευθυντές marketing ώστε να ξεκινήσουν να καταστρώνουν τα σχέδιά τους.!

----------


## katop56

Διαφωνώ κάθετα. Ο κόσμος ειναι βολεμένος με την εταιρεία που έχει, και για να ξεβολευτεί θέλει κάτι όπως το φοιτητικό της Wind.

----------


## Atheros

Ωχ! Δεν το 'ξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο.....!!Ναι αλλά για εμάς που δεν είμαστε φοιτητές όλο και κάτι καλύτερο θα βγάλει η cyta! π.χ. Απεριόριστα προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερά και κινητά , απεριόριστο mobile internet, και δώρο το 4G!  :Cool:

----------


## Hetfield

Παλιος πελατης Netone, 3 χρονια τωρα ειμαι στη Cyta και εστειλα email για νεα προσφορα. Ειχα το πακετο με τις 2 γραμμες (πελατες Netone, 24Mbps +100' προς κινητα +Απεριοριστα προς Ελλαδα κι εξωτερικο) στα 41€ και μου το πηγαν 35€. Δεσμευση για 2 χρονια.
Καθολου ασχημα αν αναλογιστω οτι η συνδεση μου πεταει και τα pings με εξωτερικο ειναι τα καλυτερα που εχω συναντησει ποτε σε παροχο!

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Αν κάνει κάποιος διακοπή συμβολαίου και εκ νέου  αίτηση σύνδεσης. Πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται για να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή; Μπορεί να πάρει το ίδιο νούμερο; Υπάρχει δυνατότητα εικονικής διακοπής;

----------


## suncity

ΚΑλησπερα,φευγω απο wind για cyta.Απο Ηλιουπολη εντυπωσεις?Στην τεσσαρα μαλλον.

----------


## em56464

> Αγαπητέ φίλε σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Κι εγώ έχω μια παλιότερη ανάμνηση (από τις ένδοξες μέρες της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) για παραπανω απο χιλιόμετρο στην απόσταση (της γραμμής πάντα, γιατί με το πόδι οκ ο ΟΤΕ είναι στα 500μ). Η Cyta παρά τα 850μ δε μου έβγαζε στο σαιτ VDSL οπότε νομίζω ήδη πήραμε την απάντηση γι αυτούς. Το ίδιο ΟΤΕ και HOL (όχι ότι θα πάταγα HOL ποτέ).
> 
> Το ζήτημα όμως είναι ότι η Forthnet και η Wind παρέχουν λένε στη διεύθυνσή μου VDSL κι αναρρωτιέμαι, τι έχουν, χρυσελεφάντινα DSLAM στημένα πλησιέστερα σε μένα; Μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο;
> 
> ΥΓ: Βέβαια αυτό ξεφεύγει από τη Cyta και το θέμα μας, οπότε ας μείνουμε στη βασική ερώτηση. Το upload των 5 Mbit θα το πιάσω έστω ακόμα και υποθετικά/μαγικά στο τσακ να είμαι ή υπόκειται κι αυτό στους ίδιους νόμους με το κατέβασμα, δηλαδή πτώσεως της ταχύτητας αναλόγως της απόστασης;


εγω την πατησα απο cyta to forthnet αλλα απο σημερα ξανα στην δοκιμασμενη κατ'εμε cyta με εξυπηρετηση τεχνικη ποιο σοβαρη (δεν λες σε καποιον οτι ολα δουλευουν ρολοι και να αλλαξης υπολογιστη γιατι εχει προβλημα και να μην βλεπεις σαν forthnet οτι το ρουτερ του πελατη ειναι απενεργοποιημενο????και μολις εγινε η αιτηση για cyta ξανα να σου λενε οτι επειδη ειναι voip μολις στο ασυρματο συνδεθη παραπανω απο μια συσκευη δεν θα εχεται σημα!!!)γιαυτο και για τον λογο οτι ξεκινησα με εως 24 για να σταθερωποιησουν την γραμμη με εριξαν στο 11 ε αυτο μου το εδινε και η cyta με την 8αρα γραμμη γιατι ημουν παλιος πελατης!!!γιαυτο μην πιστευης για vdsl αλλα μπορεις να σημειωσεις να σε ειδοποιησουν οταν ειναι ετοιμο απο cyta η περνωντας τηλεφωνο τους τεχνικους να σου πουνε ακριβως!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

βαλε 8αρα αν εισαι μεχρι 1900 απο το κεντρο το βλεπεις αυτο κανοντας τεστ διαθεσημοτητας στην σελιδα της cyta!!!εγω σαλαμινα αφου ειχα παλια cyta και δοκιμασα wind hol και τελος forthnet ξαναγιρησα μολις σημερα στην cyta κορυφη στην περιοχη μου ειπαν φερνει!!!!δοκιμασε 8αρα και αλλαζεις ευκολα σε κατι αλλο σε αντιθεση με αλλες εταιρειες!!!

- - - Updated - - -

εχω το p. rg4100n εκει πως γινεται το snr manipulation??? e-mail:em56464@yahoo.gr!!!!

----------


## nnn

χαχα σήμερα παρέλαβα έντυπο λογαριασμό με λήξη 28/2 ενώ έχω από την αρχή επιλέξει ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό και στο myCyta δεν έχει επιλογή να το αλλάξω, τι μαγικά έκαναν πάλι  :Laughing:

----------


## katop56

Η μητέρα μου κέρδισε σε διαγωνισμό για διαρκείας, και ακόμα τίποτα...Μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> χαχα σήμερα παρέλαβα έντυπο λογαριασμό με λήξη 28/2 ενώ έχω από την αρχή επιλέξει ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό και στο myCyta δεν έχει επιλογή να το αλλάξω, τι μαγικά έκαναν πάλι


Ε.. αφού δεν λέει 30/2 πάλι καλά είσαι..  :ROFL:

----------


## Hetfield

Κι εγω ελαβα λογαριασμο εντυπο!

----------


## graal

φαίνεται πως τους περισσεύουν τα χαρτιά και τα μελάνια, ή πήραν άτομα στα τυπογραφεία!  :Biggrin:

----------


## umay

> φαίνεται πως τους περισσεύουν τα χαρτιά και τα μελάνια, ή πήραν άτομα στα τυπογραφεία!


Το ίδιο και σε μένα, μάλιστα αυτή τη φορά (για πρώτη φορά) *παρέλαβα έντυπο λογαριασμό πριν εμφανιστεί στο my Cyta !!!*

----------


## katop56

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!

Από τη στιγμή που μετεβησε η μητέρα μου σε Cytavision, "ξεχασαν" να περάσουν την έκπτωση ασημένιου.

----------


## Picard

Με τα στατιστικα που εχω στην υπογραφη μου, ειμαι οκ??? μου βγαζει download και upload λιγοτερο απο αυτα που πιανω...

----------


## Hetfield

> Με τα στατιστικα που εχω στην υπογραφη μου, ειμαι οκ??? μου βγαζει download και upload λιγοτερο απο αυτα που πιανω...


Μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## a.libe

σχετικα με τους εντυπους ή μη λογαριασμους συνήθως στον δεύτερο μετά περνιέται η εντολή του πελάτη

----------


## Picard

Σε games καλύτερα pings έχει η cyta η hol???

----------


## prodromosfan

Αποτελέσματα ping, με χρήση διαφόρων tools (αφορά όλους τους πάροχους)

----------


## nnn

Τι έγινε αγαπητή Cyta, αρχίσαμε το τηλεφωνικό spamming με αυτοματοποιημένα μηνύματα για να μας διαφημίσεις την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου που έχεις ?
 :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Η μητέρα μου κέρδισε σε διαγωνισμό για διαρκείας, και ακόμα τίποτα...Μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι...


Είμαι πιθανότατα ο παλιότερος πελάτης στο νησί. Πριν μερικές ημέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και για επιβράβευση "λέει" μου έκαναν μία προσφορά, ζήτησα μερικές ημέρες προθεσμία να το σκεφτώ. Μετά 2 - 3 ημέρες που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να την δεχτώ, την άλλαξαν σε επίπεδο σαν να έκανα καινούργια σύνδεση.
Γνώμη μου είναι, ότι εμάς τους παλιούς θέλουν να μας ξεφορτωθούν.

----------


## Atheros

> Τι έγινε αγαπητή Cyta, αρχίσαμε το τηλεφωνικό spamming με αυτοματοποιημένα μηνύματα για να μας διαφημίσεις την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου που έχεις ?


   Ναί, πράγματι με πήραν κι εμένα σήμερα με αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα. αλλά η πλάκα είναι πως το μεσημέρι με πήρε και η Νόβα να διαφημίσει τα κανάλια της και τον δωρεάν δορυφορικό εξοπλισμό της παρότι στο συμβόλαιο που έκανα με την cyta  επέλεξα να υπαχθώ σε αρχείο ώστε να μην δέχομαι κλήσεις για προώθηση προϊόντων.

----------


## katop56

> Είμαι πιθανότατα ο παλιότερος πελάτης στο νησί. Πριν μερικές ημέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και για επιβράβευση "λέει" μου έκαναν μία προσφορά, ζήτησα μερικές ημέρες προθεσμία να το σκεφτώ. Μετά 2 - 3 ημέρες που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να την δεχτώ, την άλλαξαν σε επίπεδο σαν να έκανα καινούργια σύνδεση.
> Γνώμη μου είναι, ότι εμάς τους παλιούς θέλουν να μας ξεφορτωθούν.


Μη φύγει καταγγελία για το διαγωνισμό που κέρδισε, φυσικά μόλις λήξει η σαιζόν, μιας και έχουν μείνει 3-4 αγωνιστικές ακόμα...

----------


## Picard

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το youtube η δεν τη παλεύει η cyta με το youtube??? πρώτη φορά βάζω βιντεάκι και δε φορτώνει καθόλου..

----------


## graal

> Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το youtube η δεν τη παλεύει η cyta με το youtube??? πρώτη φορά βάζω βιντεάκι και δε φορτώνει καθόλου..


Σ'εμένα φορτώνει κανονικά, αλλά περίπου στη μέση προς το τέλος το κομματιού, κολλάει.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Μη φύγει καταγγελία για το διαγωνισμό που κέρδισε, φυσικά μόλις λήξει η σαιζόν, μιας και έχουν μείνει 3-4 αγωνιστικές ακόμα...


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## attanaze

> Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το youtube η δεν τη παλεύει η cyta με το youtube??? πρώτη φορά βάζω βιντεάκι και δε φορτώνει καθόλου..


με το YouTube υπάρχει γενικά πρόβλημα αλλά μάλλον οφείλεται σε αλλαγές που κάνουν στους servers τους για καλύτερη διαχείρηση της κίνησης...!

----------


## SkyNet

> Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το youtube η δεν τη παλεύει η cyta με το youtube??? πρώτη φορά βάζω βιντεάκι και δε φορτώνει καθόλου..


Welcome to (t)cyta!

----------


## Atheros

> Welcome to (t)cyta!


Μήν διαδίδετε τέτοια πράγματα! Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η ψυτα με το Youtube! Και πρίν γίνω συνδρομητής έμπαινα πειρατικά με κάποιο ασύρματο από cyta και δεν είχε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.και τώρα που έχω δική μου γραμμή είναι άψογο.

----------


## Τσε

Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια αλλα παντα ισχυει οτι ισχυει και με την ταχυτητα σας. Ειναι αναλογα την γραμμη, την περιοχη που ειστε, κλπ, κλπ.

----------


## Picard

ενταξει ειναι τωρα,μαλλον το youtube ηταν σε διαδικασια αναβαθμισης των servers οπως ειπε ο attanaze..

----------


## Korakios

Και μήπως πάει (το YT)  καλύτερα από ποτέ ή ιδέα μου?Σε απλό βίντεο πάει σφαίρα ενω σε hd πάντα είχα 5 δευτερόλεπτα παγώματος, τώρα "μόνο" 2  :Razz: !
Στη γραμμή δεν άλλαξε τίποτα.
EDIT:
Μπα πάλι σέρνεται...Ότι και να λέτε cyta και youtube ντεν...

----------


## Just_Nikos

Mηπως υπαρχει προβλημα σημερα?
Το πινγ εχει παει στο θεό , και το download εχει πεσει σε επιπεδα 512kb/s

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα η γραμμη μου σουπερ

----------


## SkyNet

> Μήν διαδίδετε τέτοια πράγματα! Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η ψυτα με το Youtube! Και πρίν γίνω συνδρομητής έμπαινα πειρατικά με κάποιο ασύρματο από cyta και δεν είχε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.και τώρα που έχω δική μου γραμμή είναι άψογο.


Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω διαφορετικές συνδέσεις δυστυχώς η κατάσταση στη Cyta σε σχέση με το youtube δεν είναι καλή.
Έχει βελτιωθεί σίγουρα από παλαιότερα έτη (εκεί να δεις lag...) αλλά και πάλι υπολείπεται παρόχων όπως ο ΟΤΕ.
Είτε το αποδέχεσαι είτε πολύ απλά αλλάζεις πάροχο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμενα η γραμμη μου σουπερ


Όλα καλά και εδώ...

----------


## nnn

Με το ζόρι ανοίγουν σελίδες τι έγινε πάλι?

----------


## SfH

Κάτι κόπηκε προς βορρά μάλλον, κι έχει επηρεάσει και forthnet και wind .

----------


## nnn

Δείχνει να επανήλθε.

----------


## graal

> Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω διαφορετικές συνδέσεις δυστυχώς η κατάσταση στη Cyta σε σχέση με το youtube δεν είναι καλή.
> Έχει βελτιωθεί σίγουρα από παλαιότερα έτη (εκεί να δεις lag...) αλλά και πάλι υπολείπεται παρόχων όπως ο ΟΤΕ.
> Είτε το αποδέχεσαι είτε πολύ απλά αλλάζεις πάροχο.


 3 μήνες στη cyta και αρχίζω να μετανιώνω που δεν δέχτηκα την αντιπροσφορά του οτε. Κανένα παράπονο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Απαντούν άμεσα, ευγενέστατοι και εξυπηρετικότατοι. Δεν μου αρέσει η ποιότητα του ίντερνετ. Αρκετές φορές καθυστερεί να ανοίξει σελίδες, το youtube πολλές φορές κολλάει στην μέση του τραγουδιού, και κάποιες φορές το skype  είναι σαν να χάνει σήμα. Κοκκινίζει η ένδειξη και "πιξελιάζει" η εικόνα ενώ έχω μόνο το skype ανοιχτό. Ούτε τόρεντ ούτε κάποια εφαρμογή. Και σύνδεση με ethernet. Με VDSL αρκετές φορές ενώ πλήρωνα 35Mbps στην ουσία και πρακτικά είχα 8-10Mbps. Κι έτσι το γύρησα σε ADSL2+  8Mbps  και πληρώνω την πραγματική ταχύτητα. Αλλά με τον οτε ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα browsing, download, streaming. Πάντα έπιανε τα μέγιστα και χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## Atheros

Μάλλον δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή σου για κάποιο λόγο το fastpath και σου κάνει φαινόμενα στην προβολή video ή streaming!
      Την cyta την δοκίμασα πειρατικά μέσω  wi-fi  repeater αρκετούς μήνες και θα χαρακτήριζα τον εαυτό μου ψείρα και τελειομανή στο θέμα του internet. Δεν βρήκα κάτι να πώ πως είναι προβληματική.Έτσι όταν μου έκαναν προσφορά δέχτηκα και έγινα συνδρομητής. To ZTE modem θα το χαρακτήριζα κορυφαίο!
      Φυσικά και έχω άποψη και του οτε και ναι,βγάζει ελαφρώς καλύτερο ping(latency) στις περισσότερες περιοχές.Σου δίνει ίσως την εντύπωση πως οι ιστοσελίδες εμφανίζονται πιό γρήγορα.Αλλά η πρακτική ταχύτητα είναι ίδια! Αλλά...θα το πληρώσεις καλά!
     Η forthnet είναι και αυτή καλή ...Η wind(tellas) κατά την εμπειρία μου αφού τρύπωσα κι εκεί...είναι η χειρότερη από όλες! Μπορεί το modem του θύματος να συγχρονίζει σε σούπερ ταχύτητες αλλά στην πράξη τα 24 Mbps είναι 715 Kbps και πάει λέγοντας!
    Στην cyta μου αρέσει η voip τηλεφωνία που εξαλείφει όλα τα παράσιτα και έχει ήχο καμπάνα.Μου έκανε δώρο και τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης.... :Worthy:

----------


## Gordito

> 3 μήνες στη cyta και αρχίζω να μετανιώνω που δεν δέχτηκα την αντιπροσφορά του οτε. Κανένα παράπονο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Απαντούν άμεσα, ευγενέστατοι και εξυπηρετικότατοι. Δεν μου αρέσει η ποιότητα του ίντερνετ. Αρκετές φορές καθυστερεί να ανοίξει σελίδες, το youtube πολλές φορές κολλάει στην μέση του τραγουδιού, και κάποιες φορές το skype  είναι σαν να χάνει σήμα. Κοκκινίζει η ένδειξη και "πιξελιάζει" η εικόνα ενώ έχω μόνο το skype ανοιχτό. Ούτε τόρεντ ούτε κάποια εφαρμογή. Και σύνδεση με ethernet. Με VDSL αρκετές φορές ενώ πλήρωνα 35Mbps στην ουσία και πρακτικά είχα 8-10Mbps. Κι έτσι το γύρησα σε ADSL2+  8Mbps  και πληρώνω την πραγματική ταχύτητα. Αλλά με τον οτε ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα browsing, download, streaming. Πάντα έπιανε τα μέγιστα και χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Εγω με cyta ειμαι καλυτερα και απο ΟΤΕ.
Πιανω 4down, που με το fastpath εγιναν 3, αλλα εχω οντως αυτες τις ταχυτητες, πολυ καλο ping, και πολυ καλο internet γενικα.
ΟΤΕ για καποιο λογο δεν επιανα πανω απο 2.

Μονο (μεγαλο) παραπονο, το Skype, που δυστυχως χρησιμοποιω συχνα

----------


## Picard

θα μπορουσε η εταιρια να προσαρμοσει ολα τα πακετα χρονου ομιλιας προς ολα τα σταθερα+κινητα χωρις να τα διαχωριζει,οπως εχει κανει η hol με τα ευελικτα προγραμματα νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο ανταγωνιστικη αυτη τη στιγμη..

----------


## nnn

> θα μπορουσε η εταιρια να προσαρμοσει ολα τα πακετα χρονου ομιλιας προς ολα τα σταθερα+κινητα χωρις να τα διαχωριζει,οπως εχει κανει η hol με τα ευελικτα προγραμματα νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο ανταγωνιστικη αυτη τη στιγμη..


Θα μπορούσε η εταιρία να προσέχει τους ήδη παλιούς πελάτες της και να τους δώσει κάποιο "δωράκι".

----------


## Gordito

Σε μενα το εριξαν στα 20€, με 8/1 ιντερνετ, απεριοριστα σταθερα και 1-2 ωρες κινητα (δε θυμαμαι)
Περυσι για τα ιδια πληρωνα 28-30€ (παλι δε θυμαμαι)

----------


## Τσε

Και εμενα για 24αρι νετ και απεριοριστα σταθερα μου το πηγαν απο 32 στα 30 στον ενα χρονο και πριν κτι εβδομαδες που τους εστειλα μνμ με πηραν τηλ και μου εκαναν πρσφορα στα 23 για το ιδιο πακετο και αν ηθελα και 1-2 ωρες κινητα.

----------


## minas

Για παλιούς πέφτουν εύκολα στο 20+ μαζί με χρόνο ομιλίας. Εμένα (που δεν ήθελα καθόλου χρόνο) δεν μου έκαναν καμία προσφορά κάτω από 20€, γι' αυτό είχα φύγει για HOL με 16€ / 24Mbps.

----------


## nnn

Αν δεν θέλεις χρόνο γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου(ελάχιστα) την τηλεφωνία τους δεν κάβουν τίποτα...

----------


## Ionlab

> Μονο (μεγαλο) παραπονο, το Skype, που δυστυχως χρησιμοποιω συχνα


Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το skype; Νόμιζα ότι παίζει κανονικά σε cyta.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το skype; Νόμιζα ότι παίζει κανονικά σε cyta.


Σε μένα τις μισές φορές παίζει κανονικά, ελάχιστες δεν παίζει καθόλου και τις υπόλοιπες δεν παίζει η εικόνα.

----------


## gongisone

Γειά χαρά! Σκέφτομαι να έρθω στη cyta μετά από 5μιση χρόνια στη wind. Άν το αποφασίσω θα επιλέξω το πακέτο με τα 22€ που δίνει το getaline με 8mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 40΄κινητά.
Έμαθα όμως οτι η cyta είναι η μόνη που δίνει τηλέφωνο μέσω του ρούτερ και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ πολύ το σταθερό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως είναι η ποιότητα της φωνής στις κλήσεις; 
Υπάρχει κάποιο βούισμα ή διακοπές ή παράλλαξη της φωνής; Γενικά έχει κάποιες διαφορές από το κανονικό τηλέφωνο;
(Να προσθέσω ότι στο σπίτι λειτουργεί και δεύτερη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο τηλέφωνο.)
Επίσης όταν μιλάει κανείς στο τηλέφωνο και σερφάρει ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα όπως θόρυβος ή καθυστέρηση ή πτώση της ταχύτητας στο ίντερνετ;
Η περιοχή μου είναι Μοσχάτο, έχουμε καμιά ένδειξη απο'κεί;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## minas

> Γειά χαρά! Σκέφτομαι να έρθω στη cyta μετά από 5μιση χρόνια στη wind. Άν το αποφασίσω θα επιλέξω το πακέτο με τα 22€ που δίνει το getaline με 8mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 40΄κινητά.
> Έμαθα όμως οτι η cyta είναι η μόνη που δίνει τηλέφωνο μέσω του ρούτερ και επειδή χρησιμοποιώ πολύ το σταθερό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως είναι η ποιότητα της φωνής στις κλήσεις; 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο βούισμα ή διακοπές ή παράλλαξη της φωνής; Γενικά έχει κάποιες διαφορές από το κανονικό τηλέφωνο;
> (Να προσθέσω ότι στο σπίτι λειτουργεί και δεύτερη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο τηλέφωνο.)
> Επίσης όταν μιλάει κανείς στο τηλέφωνο και σερφάρει ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα όπως θόρυβος ή καθυστέρηση ή πτώση της ταχύτητας στο ίντερνετ;
> Η περιοχή μου είναι Μοσχάτο, έχουμε καμιά ένδειξη απο'κεί;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Η ποιότητα της φωνής είναι εξίσου καλή με την κλασική τηλεφωνία. Ο όγκος δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί είναι μικρός και δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου άλλες δικτυακές υπηρεσίες (ούτε επηρεάζεται). Η μόνη διαφορά που έχει είναι ότι αν χάσει ρεύμα (ή σύνδεση) ο ρούτερ δεν θα λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο. Το πρώτο ρυθμίζεται με ένα UPS, το δεύτερο είναι σπάνιο.

----------


## mix21

γνωρίζουμε σε τι φάση είναι η εξάπλωση του δικτύου της;ειδικότερα στην μαγνησία...

----------


## gongisone

minas ευχαριστώ!

----------


## fretwork

Παιδιά είμαι silver πελάτης cyta με 8mbps ιντερνετ , 200 λεπτά σταθερά και 75 λεπτά κινητά και πληρώνω 27ε / μήνα.Πιστεύετε θα μπορούσα να πιέσω για κάτι καλύτερο?  Βλέπω κάποιους με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά εδώ να πληρώνουν 20ε...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Παιδιά είμαι silver πελάτης cyta με 8mbps ιντερνετ , 200 λεπτά σταθερά και 75 λεπτά κινητά και πληρώνω 27ε / μήνα.Πιστεύετε θα μπορούσα να πιέσω για κάτι καλύτερο?  Βλέπω κάποιους με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά εδώ να πληρώνουν 20ε...


Σίγουρα. Μπορεί να σου αυξήσουν τα λεπτά προς σταθερά στα 360 λεπτά και να στο ρίξουν κοντά στα 25 ή αν μειώσεις τα κινητά να είναι δωρεάν. Συνήθως η μείωση είναι περίπου 5ευρω

----------


## Valder

Έχουμε αρχίσει και παραγνωριζόμαστε με τη Cyta νομίζω. Physical down, από τις 3 το ξημέρωμα, μέχρι άγνωστη πρωινή ώρα καθώς το βρήκα πάλι up πρίν λίγο που ξανασχολήθηκα.

----------


## a.libe

αν βαλεις απεριοριστα σταθερα εχεις παραπανω εκπτωση βαση τιμολογιακης πολιτικης..μπορεις να παιξεις ανετα στα 24 ευρω με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 8αρι ιντερνετ

----------


## Picard

εγω σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο την εταιρια,η γραμμη του νετ ειναι σταθερη το μονο που με ψιλοπειραξε ειναι οτι εχασα 2mbps μεσα σε δυο χρονια,απο τα 15 ειμαι στα 13,με το pirelli το οποιο κλειδωνει παντα 1mbps πανω απο τα  αλλα........απο κει και περα τελη ιουνιου τελειωνει η δεσμευση της προσφορας που εχω,θα ζητησω μεγαλυτερη εκπτωση στο παγιο η περισσοτερο χρονο ομιλιας σε σταθερα και κινητα, θα κλεισω 2 χρονια και κατι μηνες,το παγιο μου κανονικα ειναι στα 29€ τελικη τιμη οταν με τα ιδια λεφτα η forthnet δινει απεριοριστα σταθερα και κινητα,ενω εγω εχω 40 λεπτα προς κινητα και 200 προς σταθερα.......

----------


## graal

Google 502 error στο youtube  εδώ και περίπου 15 λεπτά σε μένα. το αντιμετωπίζει και κανείς άλλος??

----------


## nnn

> Google 502 error στο youtube  εδώ και περίπου 15 λεπτά σε μένα. το αντιμετωπίζει και κανείς άλλος??


no prob εδώ

----------


## attanaze

και εγώ κανένα πρόβλημα (αν και στην αρχή σαν να το σκεφτόταν λίγο)

----------


## nnn

Έχει πρόβλημα το YT
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03...b+All+Stories)

----------


## Atheros

Είναι αστικός μύθος πως η cyta έχει πρόβλημα με το youtube.Εγώ το ψειρίζω εξαντλητικά και δυιλίζω τον κώνοπα αλλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα σας διαβεβαιώνω.Ούτε στο upload,ούτε στο download.Είναι σταθερότατη η υπηρεσία και το ίντερνετ και η τηλεφωνία άψογη.Τεχνολογικά προηγμένη εταιρεία.

----------


## katop56

Από τη μέρα που άλλαξα ρούτερ, όλα άψογα. Εκεί που υστερούν όμως είναι στη εξυπηρέτηση. Ο ένας χειρότερος από τον άλλον σε όλα τα θέματα...

----------


## Gordito

Η Cyta εχει την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση.
Προβλημα με το youtube δεν εχω κανενα, και ας εχω χαμηλη γραμμη.

Αν μου εδιναν και vdsl απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ που εχω κυριολεκτικα 5 μετρα μακρυα απο την εξωπορτα, θα τους εκανα και εικονισμα!!!!

----------


## a.libe

me to you tube δευ υπαρχει θεμα ουτε σε εμενα

----------


## katop56

Ολα τα χουμε δει από αυτή την εταιρεία...

Πήγα σήμερα στον κινηματογράφο ΑΕΛΛΩ, έδωσα κουπονάκι που είχα κερδισει με δωρεάν εισιτήριο, και δεν το δέχτηκαν.
Στο κουπονάκι πουθενά δεν αναφέρει ότι ισχύει μέχρι μια ημερομηνία, ή για συγκεκριμένη παράσταση, αλλά ότι ισχύει για τους συγκεκριμένους κινηματογράφους, ένας εκ των οποίων και το ΑΕΛΛΩ

RESPECT για άλλη μια φορά...

Edit: Μάλλον πρέπει να γράψω βιβλίο με τις εμπειρίες μου με τη Cyta... :Worthy:

----------


## xatzis5000

> Παιδιά είμαι silver πελάτης cyta με 8mbps ιντερνετ , 200 λεπτά σταθερά και 75 λεπτά κινητά και πληρώνω 27ε / μήνα.Πιστεύετε θα μπορούσα να πιέσω για κάτι καλύτερο?  Βλέπω κάποιους με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά εδώ να πληρώνουν 20ε...


Φιλε παρε τηλ στην cyta και πίεσε για να σου κάνουν αλλαγές στο πακέτο με αυτά που χρειάζεσαι. Εννοείται πως θα πεις οτι θέλεις χαμηλότερη τιμή κτλ κτλ και θα σου πουν τη μείωση μπορεις να πετύχεις.

----------


## a.libe

ως τωρα στα 3 χρονια δεν εχω καποιο σοβαρο θεμα ,περα από 2-3 που ηταν και πανελλαδικα και χρειαστηκαν 2-8 ωρες να αποκατασταθουν!!!το μοναδικο θεμα που δεν είναι σημαντικο ότι αργει χαρακτηριστικα να ανεβασει τους λογαριασμουσ στην πυλη πελατων,δηλ λογ που εκδίδεται την 1η του μηνα ανεβαινει γυρω στην 20η ..κατά τα αλλα όλα καλα

----------


## umay

> ως τωρα στα 3 χρονια δεν εχω καποιο σοβαρο θεμα ,περα από 2-3 που ηταν και πανελλαδικα και χρειαστηκαν 2-8 ωρες να αποκατασταθουν!!!το μοναδικο θεμα που δεν είναι σημαντικο ότι αργει χαρακτηριστικα να ανεβασει τους λογαριασμουσ στην πυλη πελατων,δηλ λογ που εκδίδεται την 1η του μηνα ανεβαινει γυρω στην 20η ..κατά τα αλλα όλα καλα


*Αυτή η καθυστέρηση του "ανεβάσματος" των λογαριασμών στο my Cyta είναι απαράδεκτη, πόσο μάλλον όταν διαφημίζει και προσπαθεί να πείσει για κατάργηση των έντυπων λογαριασμών που... έρχονται γρηγορότερα !!!*

----------


## katop56

> *Αυτή η καθυστέρηση του "ανεβάσματος" των λογαριασμών στο my Cyta είναι απαράδεκτη, πόσο μάλλον όταν διαφημίζει και προσπαθεί να πείσει για κατάργηση των έντυπων λογαριασμών που... έρχονται γρηγορότερα !!!*


Καμμια καθυστερηση. Τοτε τους εκδίδουν. Απλά διαφημιζουν ότι εκδιδουν τους λογαριασμους 1η του μήνα όπως λένε και στο συμβολαιο.
Θα βρω λιγο χρονο μια απο αυτες τις μερες, που θα πάει...

----------


## Thodoris92

Εμένα πάντως η εμπειρία μου με την Cyta είναι η καλύτερη εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια.Πάντα απαντούν στα τηλεφωνήματα μου,το περισσότερο που έχω περιμένει ειναι κανά 10λεπτο και αν δηλώσω βλάβη κλτ. με παίρνουν αυτοί τηλέφωνο σε 1 άντε 2 μέρες και γενικά είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί.Έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος και από άποψη υπηρεσιών(1 φορά έχει πέσει το net σε 2.5 χρόνια και για ένα 15λεπτο) και από άποψη εξυπηρέτησης σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ που ήμουν παλιά και είχα αποσυνδέσεις κάθε φορά που έβρεχε και τον πλήρωνα και χρυσό...

----------


## em56464

> no prob εδώ


Downstream Rate:12086 Kbps
Upstream Rate:1020 Kbps
Downstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:12872 Kbps
Noise Margin:10.0 dB
Line Attenuation:29.5 dB
Power:19.4 dBmV
Upstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:1097 Kbps
Noise Margin:12.6 dB
Line Attenuation:16.6 dB
Power:12.4 dBmV2
μπορει καποιος να μου πει μια γνωμη για αυτες τις ρυθμισεις;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Downstream Rate:12086 Kbps
Upstream Rate:1020 Kbps
Downstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:12872 Kbps
Noise Margin:10.0 dB
Line Attenuation:29.5 dB
Power:19.4 dBmV
Upstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:1097 Kbps
Noise Margin:12.6 dB
Line Attenuation:16.6 dB
Power:12.4 dBmV
γνωμη για αυτεσ τις ρυθμισεις τωρα μπηκα στην cyta ρουτερ dg4100n!!!!

----------


## a.libe

σχετικα με την εξυπηρετηση η cyta εχει σημειωσει μεγαλη προοδο....στο πατρικο και στο γραφειο εχω τη cyta , κάθε χρονο που ανανεωνω, λαμβανω προσφορες όπως αυτων των νεων συνδρομητών και το σημαντικοτερο είναι ότι με ένα τηλ που κανω και με μια σχετικη διαπραγματευση υπαρχει θετικο αποτέλεσμα και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω αιτημα φορητοτητας για να μου δωσουν αντιπροσφορά!!!πχ στο γραφειο πετυχα την προσφορα που δινουν την τιμη του 24Mbs στα 4Mbs και αφορα νεες συνδεσεις για επαγγελματικο..ετσι εχω 24αρα και απεριόριστα και μιση ωρα κινητα στα 27 ευρω...στο πατρικο 4αρα και απεριόριστα και 130 κινητα στα 21,5 ευρω για οικιακο...
και *τωρα η μεγαλη διαφορα*!!!εχω κινητα vod και για να εχω επιπλέον εκπτωση στο σπιτι που μενω τωρα εβαλα hol περυσι....τωρα ληγει το συμβολαιο και δεν μου δινουν τις τιμες των νεων συνδρομητών...μου λενε το ευελικτο 300 στα 20 ευρω , το Lite στα 19(αυτό εχω)και το απεριόριστα GR στα 34..ειναι η κλασσικη τακτικη να φερουν κοσμο για ένα χρονο και μετα βλεπουν...ετσι με βλεπω να τα παιρνω όλα και να πηγαινω στη wind!!!βεβαια το αναφερει ότι μετα το πρωτο ετος πανε στην κανονικη τιμη,αλλα..μακαρι να ειχε και η cyta συνδυαστικη με κινητα

----------


## em56464

Current Connection Speed
Downstream Rate:13919 Kbps
Upstream Rate:1020 Kbps
Downstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:15281 Kbps
Noise Margin:8.0 dB
Line Attenuation:29.5 dB
Power:19.5 dBmV
Upstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:1159 Kbps
Noise Margin:12.1 dB
Line Attenuation:16.6 dB
Power:12.4 dBmV
ειμαι νεος στην cyta!!!!!τι γνωμη εχεται για την συγκεκριμενη ρυθμιση;ρουτερ prga4100n!!!!!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Current Connection Speed
> Downstream Rate:13919 Kbps
> Upstream Rate:1020 Kbps
> Downstream Line Measured Values
> Maximum Attainable Rate:15281 Kbps
> Noise Margin:8.0 dB
> Line Attenuation:29.5 dB
> Power:19.5 dBmV
> Upstream Line Measured Values
> ...


Mια χαρά είναι τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου.

----------


## em56464

Current Connection Speed
Downstream Rate:14017 Kbps
Upstream Rate:1020 Kbps
Downstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:15389 Kbps
Noise Margin:8.1 dB
Line Attenuation:29.5 dB
Power:19.5 dBmV
Upstream Line Measured Values
Maximum Attainable Rate:1155 Kbps
Noise Margin:12.2 dB
Line Attenuation:16.6 dB
Power:12.4 dBmV
τελικα η εξυπηρετηση cyta εφερε νομιζω σημερα μετα απο ρυθμιση απο τεχνικο που ηρθε στο σπιτι καλυτερα αποτελεσματα στην γραμμη και καλυτερη αποκριση σε online game συγκεκριμενα στο crossfire το αμερικανικο και οχι στο ευρωπαικο!!!πριν ημουν στην forthnet και σε καποιες αποσυνδεσεις που ειχα μου ελεγαν οτι ολα καλα και να αλλαξω υπολογιστη !!!τωρα οχι μονο ρυθμισαν και την γραμμη απο το σπιτι αλλα και ειχαν δωσει με το που πηγα στην cyta την βλαβη στον οτε γιατι υπηρχε βλαβη απο ενα κομμενο καλωδιο(η μητερα της συζυγου ειναι πρωην υπαλληλος οτε)κατι που η forthnet δεν εβλεπε εδω και 3 μηνες!!!!!εγω προσωπικα επειδη εχω παει και hol ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα στη εξυπηρετηση((ελεγχος μεχρι με γενητρια θορυβου για να βρουν το καλωδιο με την βλαβη και να την δωσουν στον οτε))!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

οντως και ο φιλος που με συστησε ειναι αργυρο μελος!!!!νοιωθω ικανοποιημενος με την αποφαση μου για cyta και μαλιστα ευχαριστω ολους στο forum που με τις γνωσεις και τις συμβουλες τους με επεισαν τελικα να γινω και εγω συνδρομητης!!!!!!


> σχετικα με την εξυπηρετηση η cyta εχει σημειωσει μεγαλη προοδο....στο πατρικο και στο γραφειο εχω τη cyta , κάθε χρονο που ανανεωνω, λαμβανω προσφορες όπως αυτων των νεων συνδρομητών και το σημαντικοτερο είναι ότι με ένα τηλ που κανω και με μια σχετικη διαπραγματευση υπαρχει θετικο αποτέλεσμα και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω αιτημα φορητοτητας για να μου δωσουν αντιπροσφορά!!!πχ στο γραφειο πετυχα την προσφορα που δινουν την τιμη του 24Mbs στα 4Mbs και αφορα νεες συνδεσεις για επαγγελματικο..ετσι εχω 24αρα και απεριόριστα και μιση ωρα κινητα στα 27 ευρω...στο πατρικο 4αρα και απεριόριστα και 130 κινητα στα 21,5 ευρω για οικιακο...
> και *τωρα η μεγαλη διαφορα*!!!εχω κινητα vod και για να εχω επιπλέον εκπτωση στο σπιτι που μενω τωρα εβαλα hol περυσι....τωρα ληγει το συμβολαιο και δεν μου δινουν τις τιμες των νεων συνδρομητών...μου λενε το ευελικτο 300 στα 20 ευρω , το Lite στα 19(αυτό εχω)και το απεριόριστα GR στα 34..ειναι η κλασσικη τακτικη να φερουν κοσμο για ένα χρονο και μετα βλεπουν...ετσι με βλεπω να τα παιρνω όλα και να πηγαινω στη wind!!!βεβαια το αναφερει ότι μετα το πρωτο ετος πανε στην κανονικη τιμη,αλλα..μακαρι να ειχε και η cyta συνδυαστικη με κινητα

----------


## a.libe

σε ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας κατ ΄εμε και εξυπηρετησης υπερεχει ...βεβαια παντα υπαρχουν οι εξαιρεσεις

----------


## maria_flower80

αρκετά θετικές εντυπώεις βάση αποτελεσμάτων..

α αλλαγή έγινε από γνωτό πάροχο σε cyta λόγω παγίων
και τελικά η δυνατότητες και η εξυπηρέτηση αρκατά καλή.
στν εταιρία μου δεν αντιετωπίσαμε πρόβληματα.

----------


## LAMBIS_7

> σχετικα με την εξυπηρετηση η cyta εχει σημειωσει μεγαλη προοδο....στο πατρικο και στο γραφειο εχω τη cyta , κάθε χρονο που ανανεωνω, λαμβανω προσφορες όπως αυτων των νεων συνδρομητών και το σημαντικοτερο είναι ότι με ένα τηλ που κανω και με μια σχετικη διαπραγματευση υπαρχει θετικο αποτέλεσμα και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω αιτημα φορητοτητας για να μου δωσουν αντιπροσφορά!!!πχ στο γραφειο πετυχα την προσφορα που δινουν την τιμη του 24Mbs στα 4Mbs και αφορα νεες συνδεσεις για επαγγελματικο..ετσι εχω 24αρα και απεριόριστα και μιση ωρα κινητα στα 27 ευρω...στο πατρικο 4αρα και απεριόριστα και 130 κινητα στα 21,5 ευρω για οικιακο...
> και *τωρα η μεγαλη διαφορα*!!!εχω κινητα vod και για να εχω επιπλέον εκπτωση στο σπιτι που μενω τωρα εβαλα hol περυσι....τωρα ληγει το συμβολαιο και δεν μου δινουν τις τιμες των νεων συνδρομητών...μου λενε το ευελικτο 300 στα 20 ευρω , το Lite στα 19(αυτό εχω)και το απεριόριστα GR στα 34..ειναι η κλασσικη τακτικη να φερουν κοσμο για ένα χρονο και μετα βλεπουν...ετσι με βλεπω να τα παιρνω όλα και να πηγαινω στη wind!!!βεβαια το αναφερει ότι μετα το πρωτο ετος πανε στην κανονικη τιμη,αλλα..μακαρι να ειχε και η cyta συνδυαστικη με κινητα


Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα σε λίγο καιρό θα βγάλουν και κινητή. http://biztech.gr/cyta-den-apokleion...ech_Update_#80
Οπότε υπομονή...

----------


## a.libe

τελικα επεσε η hol στο ευελικτο 300 στα 15 ευρω και ανανεωσα,αλλα θα περιμενω το επομενο ετος για cyta

----------


## Hetfield

> τελικα επεσε η hol στο ευελικτο 300 στα 15 ευρω και ανανεωσα,αλλα θα περιμενω το επομενο ετος για cyta


15€ ειναι πολλα για ιντερνετ που σερνεται!

----------


## katop56

> 15€ ειναι πολλα για ιντερνετ που σερνεται!


Ελα να δεις πώς σέρνεται η CYTA τη στιγμή που μιλάμε...

----------


## a.libe

15 ευρω για γραμμη ως 24αρα ιντερνετ και 300 λεπτα μεικτα;;;;;οκ, ο,τι πεις!!!και που ξερεις αν σερνεται στην Πατρα

----------


## Hetfield

> Ελα να δεις πώς σέρνεται η CYTA τη στιγμή που μιλάμε...


Μια χαρα τα παει.




> 15 ευρω για γραμμη ως 24αρα ιντερνετ και 300 λεπτα μεικτα;;;;;οκ, ο,τι πεις!!!και που ξερεις αν σερνεται στην Πατρα


Αν μπουκωσει η διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο μπουκωνουν ολοι (και η Πατρα).
Δεν ειναι ο,τι λεω, ειναι ο,τι ισχυει. Ο,τι πληρωνεις παιρνεις. ΟΤΕ και Cyta εχουν κορυφαιες διασυνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο.

Κοντα στα 10€/μηνα ειναι μονο τα παγια προς ΟΤΕ που διαχειριζεται το δικτυο, πιστευεις οτι με 5€ ανα πελατη θα εχει ο καθε πελατης ποιοτικη 24αρα;  :No no: 
Αρα για junk πιο ακριβη θα ειναι.

----------


## a.libe

παντως cyta στο γραφειο και στο πατρικο που εχω και hol στο σπιτι που μενω τωρα δεν εχω κανενα πρόβλημα για την εργασια μου....τωρα αν λεμε για οnline game κλπ τι να σου πω αυτό δεν τοξερω

----------


## Picard

επειδη παιζω games εχω τις περισσοτερες φορες ping κατω απο 100,ευχαριστημενος ειμαι..

----------


## graal

Τελικά το VOIP "κόβει" bandwidth? Έκανα μια άτυπη δοκιμή ανάμεσα στο VOIP μόντεμ/ρούτερ  της cyta, με ένα ξεχασμένο PSTN μόντεμ/ρούτερ της wind (ZXV10 H108L). Έκανα αρκετές μετρήσεις και με τα δύο μόντεμ/ρούτερς με το Firewall  της  Comodo απενεργοποιημένο και ύστερα αρκετές δοκιμές με το Firewall ενεργοποιημένο. Ο προβληματισμός μου έγκειται στο κατά πόσο αξίζει να πληρώνουμε 4, 8 και έως 24Mbps, να έχουμε τα γνωστά και μη εξαιρετέα θέματα κατά περίπτωση (απόσταση, καλωδιώσεις, ποιότητα χαλκού κλπ) και να προστίθεται και κάτι τέτοιο αν όντως ισχύει. Κανείς άλλος για αντίστοιχη δοκιμή??  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## evdometap

Μάλλον το adb σου κάνει νερά. Αποκλείεται να σου δεσμεύει τόσο internet για το voip. Εκτος εάν έχεις 3-play και σου δεσμεύει bandwith για την τηλεόραση. Αλλά δε νομίζω,γιατί αν είχες 3play λογικά θα σου είχαν στείλει το zte.

----------


## Atheros

Πρακτική εμφανή επίπτωση στην ταχύτητα δεν έχει το voip.Το παρατήρησα μιλώντας στο τηλέφωνο και τόρρεντ ανοιχτό δούλευε κανόνι.

----------


## NexTiN

Αν εχεις IPTV (παιζει κανονικα και το 4100) τοτε οταν το STB ειναι συνδεδεμενο, ακομα και σε StandBy, δεσμευονται παντα 6Mbps/0.5Mbps για την IPTV, οποτε στεκει π.χ. (9+6=15).Αν δεν εχεις IPTV πιθανως να εχει θεμα το Modem.Το VoIP παντως να ξερεις οτι χρειαζεται περιπου 128Kbps για καθε καναλι φωνης, αλλα χρησιμοιειται μονο οταν υπαρχει κληση...

----------


## graal

Όχι δεν έχω 3play. Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη που είχα σήμερα, άρχισαν τα κλασσικά: 
-Δεν δείχνει να υφίσταται κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό.
-Προληπτικά, μπορώ να τον αλλάξω? Και αν ναι, θα ήθελα το Thompson.
-Γίνεται, αλλά απ'τη στιγμή που όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, θα υπάρχει χρέωση 40ευρώ.
-Αν είναι να πληρώνω για αντικατάσταση και να είναι με χρησιδάνειο, καλύτερα να αγοράσω δικό μου!!!! 
-Είναι η πολιτική της εταιρείας κύριε... 
-Και όταν είχα VDSL, και δεν είχε κάτι ο εξοπλισμός, ο τεχνικός που ήρθε τον άλλαξε 3 φορές. Γιατί δεν με χρέωσε βάση της πολιτικής σας?
-Τι να σας πω... δεν γνωρίζω.. 
Μέρες που είναι είπα να μην το συνεχίσω, την ευχαρίστησα ευγενικά και το έκλεισα.    :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

1Mbps της γραμμής δεσμεύεται από το VoIP.

----------


## graal

> 1Mbps της γραμμής δεσμεύεται από το VoIP.


 Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει τα γνωστά θέματα (απόσταση, καλώδια κλπ) και -1Mbps,  κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε?

----------


## nnn

> Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει τα γνωστά θέματα (απόσταση, καλώδια κλπ) και -1Mbps,  κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε?


Δεν νομίζω, το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεται δυναμικά.

----------


## graal

> Δεν νομίζω, το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεται δυναμικά.


 Δηλαδή?

----------


## nnn

> Δηλαδή?


Όταν χρειάζεται να το δεσμεύει, όταν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## minas

> Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει τα γνωστά θέματα (απόσταση, καλώδια κλπ) και -1Mbps,  κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε?


Δεν έχω εικόνα για το εύρος της "δέσμευσης", το σίγουρο είναι ότι εφαρμόζεται κανονικό QoS. Όταν έχεις VoIP πακέτα και κανονική κίνηση, δρομολογούνται κατά προτεραιότητα αυτά της φωνής. Όταν δεν έχεις αρκετό bandwidth, θα αργήσουν (σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις θα χαθούν) πρώτα τα άλλα και μετά αυτά της φωνής.
Όταν έχεις αρκετό bandwidth δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Ο πραγματικός όγκος δεδομένων VoIP είναι αρκετά μικρότερος από 1Mbps για μια γραμμή.

----------


## wright

Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας απο wind στο cyta 3play την προσφορά με τα 28 ευρώ. Εδώ και 2 μέρες απο την online αίτηση ουτέ φωνή ούτε ακρόαση απο τη cyta.Δεν εχει επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου. Θυμαμαι απο τη wind την ίδια ημέρα με ειχάν καλέσει για κλεισιμο ραντενου με τον κουριερ για τα διαδικαστικά. .. Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά πάντως.

----------


## a.libe

μην αγχωνεσαι -πριν 2 χρονια εμενα μου ειχε ερθει sms για την ημ/ναι,αν ισχυει ακομη αυτό θα σου ερθει!!!ειδάλλως παρε το 13877 και ρωτα

----------


## suncity

> Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας απο wind στο cyta 3play την προσφορά με τα 28 ευρώ. Εδώ και 2 μέρες απο την online αίτηση ουτέ φωνή ούτε ακρόαση απο τη cyta.Δεν εχει επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου. Θυμαμαι απο τη wind την ίδια ημέρα με ειχάν καλέσει για κλεισιμο ραντενου με τον κουριερ για τα διαδικαστικά. .. Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά πάντως.


Μπορεί να σε πάρει η Wind πρώτα για προσφορά.Αν δεν την δεχτείς θα προχωρήσει η cyta.Μην το παίρνεις στραβά όμως,δεν έχεις ξεκινήσει κάτι ακόμα.

----------


## wright

Οκ! Μια χαρά τελικά ..... τα προβλεπομενα με wind αντιπροσφορα (ομολογουμενως παααρα πολυ καλή) αλλα αντισταθηκα λογω tv.....

----------


## evdometap

Εχει θεμα κανενας αλλος τωρα;Εδω κ μια ωρα το τηλ unregistered,το internet disconnected και οι μονες ζωντανες λυχνιες ειναθ στα lan...ΑΚ Γαλατσιου..δεν εχω κ τηλ για την ΤΥ

----------


## graal

Εδώ όλα καλά..

----------


## katop56

Με open dns και lan, όλα καλά.

----------


## evdometap

ok,false alarm,ενα καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι έκανε τη ζημιά...

----------


## katop56

Ενα ποντικι δαγκωσε το καλώδιο;

----------


## evdometap

Οχι,είναι λίγο αρχαίο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με το οποίο συνδέω τη μπρίζα με το ρούτερ,είναι και λίγο περίεργη η συνδεσμολογία μου γιατί η μπρίζα με το ρούτερ χωρίζονται από δύο δωμάτια:P...Αλλαξα το καλώδιο και όλα οκ..

----------


## katop56

Στη Cyta μαλλον δεν θα σας ενδιαφερει να κρατησετε τους δυσαρεστημενους πελάτες.
Με πήρε σήμερα ένας κύριος, με ρωτησε αν ειμαι ο κατοχος της γραμμής, είπε ότι έχει λάβει αίτημα μεταφορας στη HOL, ότι σήμερα έληξε το συμβόλαιο, ρωτησε το λόγο για τον οποιο θελω να φύγω, το σημειωσε και το έκλεισε.

Κανενα ενδιαφερον να με κρατησουν, ποσο μαλλον με τις τοσες μαλακιες που εχουν κανει εις βαρος μου...

----------


## prodromosfan

τι εχουν κανει; 
ισως σε αξιολογησαν οτι δεν επρεπε/συνεφερε να σε κρατησουν

----------


## katop56

Αρχικά όταν έκανα τη σύνδεση (μέσω γνωστού ομιλου για να πάρω το tablet το οποιο και πούλησα, οποτε μου βγηκε δωρεαν η ενεργοποιηση), ειχα ζητησει φορητοτητα απο αριθμο Intertelecom.
Επί 2 εβδομάδες η κοπελα δεν εβρισκε πώς να συμπηρωθει η αιτηση, και ετσι καθυστερουσα (μιας και ημουν σε ανενεργο βροχο αναγκαζομουν να κλεβω απο το γειτονα, οποτε και αν επιανε, με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να δουλεψω).
Με τα πολλά, δεν εβγαζα άκρη μαζί τους και ζήτησα εναν συγκεκριμενο αριθμο.
Μου τον δωσανε, αλλα στο συστημα τους τελικα ειχαν καταχωρημενο αλλον αριθμο, με αποτελεσμα οποτε εδινα τα στοιχεια μου να μην με βρισκουν.
Ειχα δώσει αυτοματη πληρωμή μεσω πιστωτικής καρτας. Επι 3 μήνες πληρωνοταν ο λογαριασμος μου και ο λογαριασμος αλλου συνδρομητή. Ακρη δεν έβγαζα πουθενά. Αναγκαστικα να πάω στην τράπεζα μου, να κανω αμφιστβητηση συναλλαγων, να στείλω αλληλογραφια σε ΙΝΚΑ, ΕΕΤΤ, τραπεζικο διαμεσολαβητή, Συνηγορο Καταναλωτη, για να βρουν καποια στιγμή ακρη. Χρεωση κοντα στα 120€ που δεν ήταν δικά μου, αλλά εγώ έπρεπε να τα πληρώνω, και καποια στιγμή να τα πάρω πίσω. Το αποτέλεσμα, να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη στέλνοντας δώρο μια ατζέντα και ένα στυλο τυπου BIC. Η τραπεζα με αναγκασε να ακυρωσω την καρτα, με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να κανω καμμια συναλλαγή, αναληψη, αγορες, τιποτα.
Κερδισε η μητερα μου καποια στιγμή ένα διαρκείας, το οποιο ήρθε 2-3 μήνες μετά, με υπολοιπο 4-5 αγωνιστικές, σε λάθος όνομα...οταν είχαν μεινει 2 αγωνιστικές έλαβε και το σωστό,, το οποίο λαθος έπρεπε να επιστραφεί. Το διαρκείας ξέρω ότι είναι για ολη τη σαιζόν όχι για 3 αγώνες.

Για να αλλαξω εξοπλισμο δεν ξέρω πόσα τηλεφωνα αναγκάστικα να κάνω, ώσπου το πήρε κάποιος πάνω του (σιγα το σοβαρο ζητημα που πήρε πανω του).
Γενικα πλήρης ανοργανωσιά σε πολλά επίπεδα.

Και αλλα που μου διαφευγουν αυτη τη στιγμή.
Φευγω οχι γιατι θεωρω οτι θα ειναι καλύτερα στη HOL ή βρήκα κατι ποιο οικονομικό (19€ έδινα με 4mbps δεν πιάνω και παραπάνω και λιγα λεπτα ομιλιας) αλλά γιατι δεν θεωρώ ότι μετά απο ολα αυτά πρέπει να μεινω.

Σας γνωριζουμε εναν εναν για να σας εξυπηρετούμε εναν εναν, έτσι δεν λέτε;
Για το καθε θεμα μιλησα με 30 διαφορετικούς ανθρωπους, ζήτησα καποια πράγματα να μου τα στειλουν εγγραφως για να μπορω να κινηθω νομικα αλλά μαλλον καταλαβανε την πατατα που κανανε και την γλύτωσαν.

Να μην ξεχασω και την  αναγνωριση κλήσεων, οπου ακομα και απορρητο να ειναι το νουμερο σου, μεχρι να αρχισω να κραζω, φαινοταν και το ονοματεπώνυμο σου...

----------


## NexTiN

@katop56: Συγγνώμη κιόλας φίλε, είχα διαβάσει τα κατά καιρούς νήματά σου, αλλά μου κάνεις για λίγο "γκαντέμης"...  :Smile: 
Τόσα πολλά προβλήματα σε ένα συνδρομητή, απλά δεν έχω τύχει να είχε άλλος ή να είχα εγώ προσωπικά...
Διατηρώ 3 συνδέσεις στην Cyta, 1 στον ΟΤΕ και 1 στην HOL (Wind και Forthnet, απλά οι χειρότεροι που υπάρχουν).Η 1η μου σύνδεση στην Cyta έγινε στο πατρικό μου το 2009 (4ψήφιο ID πελάτη) όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε στην Ελλάδα και εκτός απο 1 Modem που μου αλλάχτηκε λόγω θέματος με Port Forward δεν τους ξαναενόχλησα.Οι άλλες 2 συνδέσεις μου (η μια VDSL 50Mbps) παίζουν απρόσκοπτα και δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα.Οι λογαριασμοί μου πάντα είναι σωστοί και ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με τις πάγιες εντολές μου.Στους άλλους 2 παρόχους είχα περισσότερα προβλήματα.Ναι, είμαι τεχνικός πεδίου.'Oχι, δεν δουλεύω στην Cyta, αλλά σε "εργολαβική" εταιρία που συνεργάζεται με παρόχους (όχι με Cyta) οπότε και αρκετά θέματα (όταν υπάρχουν) τα λύνω και μόνος μου.

Μακάρι στην HOL που θα πας να είσαι καλύτερα, αλλά η δική μου εμπειρία με την Cyta μέχρι στιγμής είναι η καλύτερη που έχω αποκομμίσει απο όλους τους παρόχους που έχω περάσει....
Το μαζικό blackout που είχε η Cyta σε τηλεφωνία πέρυσι, ίσως είναι το μόνο αρνητικό που μου άφησε, αν και είχα backup λύσεις για την επικοινωνία μου...

----------


## katop56

Μπορει να ειμαι γκαντεμης, δεν ξερω. Την ηθελα τη Cyta γιατι ειχε και η μητερα μου στο σπιτι, γιατι βαζουν διαγωνισμους και συχνα κερδιζα, αλλα δεν εκαναν το κατι να με κρατησουν μετα τις απανωτες βλακειες τους. Αυτο με ενοχλησε. Μαλακιες συμβαινουν, κανε κατι να ικανοποιησεις τον πελατη. Εγω αυτο κανω στη δουλεια μου, τον δυσαρεστημενο τον κανω να λεει τα καλυτερα.

Τα θεματα που ειχα, δεν ειναι τεχνικης φυσεως, δεν με νοιαζει να χανω 1-2-4 mbps, με νοιαζει η αντιμετωπιση σαν πελάτης.

----------


## attanaze

κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείται κάποιος τόσο πολύ, έπρεπε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να δίνουν προτεραιότητα..!

----------


## katop56

Για ολη αυτη την τταλαιπωρια που τραβηξα μεχρι να βρουν οτι ηταν δικο τους λαθος, επι 3 μηνες κιολας, αν ηθελε να ασχοληθει ο δικηγορος το πηγαινα για απατη κατ εξακολουθηση η οτιδηποτε αλλο απο τη στιγμη που η εταιρεια ελεγε συνεχως τα δικα της, επρεπε να μου πουν, ελα εδω, παρε 2-3 παγια δώρο. Να δεις μετα πως ο δυσαρεστημενος πελατης γινεται ικανοποιημενος. Τωρα οπου μπορω θα τους δυσφημιζω και ας ερθουν να μου ζητησουν τα ρεστα.

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης να σημειωσω οτι στη γραμμη της μητερας μου, όπου ειχα ζητησει απο δυναμικη μετατροπη σε στατικη ip, κανανε γυρω στον 1 μηνα. 1 μηνα δηλαδη να μη μπορεις να δουλέψεις επειδή ειναι ζώα. Πουθενα δεν γραφουν οτι κανουν 1 μηνα, αμα ηταν εβαζα καινουρια γραμμή.

- - - Updated - - -

Τους ετοιμαζω μια ωραια επιστολή παραπονων με την 1η ευκαιρια, που φυσικα θα καταληξει στον καδο των αχρηστων.

----------


## minas

Από τη μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου με τη Cyta, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά στην ποίότητα εξυπηρέτησης εταιρικών πελατών και ιδιωτών. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση πέφτεις σε αρκετούς που δε μπορούν να διεκπεραιώσουν πράγματα, είτε λόγω γραφειοκρατείας είτε επειδή δεν ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους. Σε εταιρικές γραμμές είναι πολύ πιο συνεργάσιμοι, κι ας μην πληρώνεις συγκριτικά πολύ περισσότερα...

----------


## katop56

Ρε συ, τα στοιχειωδη δεν ξέρουν και δεν έχουν και supervisors απ' οτι έχω καταλαβει.

----------


## Hetfield

Οντως μεγαλη γκαντεμια ολα αυτα που διαβασα.
Εγω προσωπικα ποτε δεν αντιμετωπισα προβλημα οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε και ποτε να μιλησω με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων για να ξερω αν αξιζει.

Παντως να ξερετε, πως γενικα οι εταιριες τα τηλεφωνικα τους κεντρα τα δινουν σε εξωτερικες εταιριες σαν εργολαβιες. Οποτε φιλε μου τα παραπονα σου να τα στειλεις, δεν θα πανε χαμενα γιατι συνηθως τα ελεγχουν εσωτερικα για να δουν αν πιανουν τοπο τα χρηματα που δινουν για την εργολαβια.

----------


## katop56

Το σκέφτηκα λίγο πιο ψύχραιμα.
Να δώσω τώρα 35€ για τη μεταφορά γραμμής ενώ δεν μου περισσεύουν ειναι μαλακία. Καλύτερα να το κρατήσω 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να μάθουμε ποια πρωταθλήματα θα πάρει ο ΟΤΕ TV και την κάνω τότε.  Η να περιμένω να με καλέσουν οι εξωτερικοί, όλο και κάποια προσφορά θα μου δώσουν.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει σίγουρα για τη σεζόν 2014-2015 Ισπανικό, Γερμανικό, Ιταλικό, Premier League, NBA, Β' Εθνική.Αυτά είναι τα βασικά.Moto gp και f1 διανύουν την τελευταία χρονιά και μένει να δούμε αν θα ανανεωθούν.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που τύχει μετά από μια βλάβη, να αλλαχτεί το ζεύγος καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ. Αν το νέο ζεύγος συγχρονίζει ποιο χαμηλά. Δηλαδή με το παλιό πριν την βλάβη να ήταν κοντά στα 20 και μετά την αλλαγή πάει στα 15-16. (αναφέρομαι στο μέγιστο συγχρονισμό που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος με την cyta). Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο δικαίωμα αμφισβήτησης ή εκ-νέου αλλαγής και μέτρηση της ταχύτητας;

----------


## katop56

> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει σίγουρα για τη σεζόν 2014-2015 Ισπανικό, Γερμανικό, Ιταλικό, Premier League, NBA, Β' Εθνική.Αυτά είναι τα βασικά.Moto gp και f1 διανύουν την τελευταία χρονιά και μένει να δούμε αν θα ανανεωθούν.


Ο,τι έχει ρόδες δεν με απασχολεί. 
Βασικά το σκέφτομαι, να το αφήσω ως εχει και να βάλω ακομα και έναν δέκτη και τέλος. Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## NexTiN

> Τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που τύχει μετά από μια βλάβη, να αλλαχτεί το ζεύγος καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ. Αν το νέο ζεύγος συγχρονίζει ποιο χαμηλά. Δηλαδή με το παλιό πριν την βλάβη να ήταν κοντά στα 20 και μετά την αλλαγή πάει στα 15-16. (αναφέρομαι στο μέγιστο συγχρονισμό που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος με την cyta). Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο δικαίωμα αμφισβήτησης ή εκ-νέου αλλαγής και μέτρηση της ταχύτητας;


To παλιό σου ζευγάρι αλλάχτηκε φαντάζομαι διότι υπήρχε λόγος / πρόβλημα / βλάβη.Απ'ότι βλέπω απο το προφίλ σου, έχεις 8άρι πακέτο οπότε και 15Mbps να πιάνεις καλύπτεσαι.Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να το κυνηγήσεις μιας και κανένα ζεύγος δεν υπόσχεται εγγυημένη ταχύτητα.Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει χαλκό και τίποτα άλλο.Άλλα ζεύγη είναι καλά, άλλα χειρότερα....

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες. Αλλά και πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής και γενικά με το ίντερνετ. Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν θελήσω να πάω πάλι σε 24αρα. Τι θα γίνει; Πάλι θα δηλώνουν βλάβη ή θα μου πουν μέχρι τα 16 μπορείς; Το σωστό θα ήταν να δίνουν νέο ζευγάρι και να το ελέγχουν.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Τόσο χάλια είναι η Cyta τελικά? Κρίμα, γιατί αρχικά είχα ακούσει θετικά σχόλια γι' αυτήν. 

Σκεφτόμουν μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι να έκανα αίτηση στη Cyta για τη θεία μου, που θα μετακομίσει και δεν έχει καν τηλέφωνο εκεί (τον τωρινό αριθμό δεν θα τον πάρει μαζί). Οπότε το Double Play της Cyta με 22€ το μήνα και για Νέο Αριθμό (της επιλογής σου, online κιόλας) μόνο 20€ έξτρα (μια φορά το πληρώνεις), συμφέρει απίστευτα. Αλλά αν είναι να έχει προβλήματα και η εξυπηρέτηση να είναι τραγική, έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές...

----------


## minas

> Τόσο χάλια είναι η Cyta τελικά? Κρίμα, γιατί αρχικά είχα ακούσει θετικά σχόλια γι' αυτήν. 
> 
> Σκεφτόμουν μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι να έκανα αίτηση στη Cyta για τη θεία μου, που θα μετακομίσει και δεν έχει καν τηλέφωνο εκεί (τον τωρινό αριθμό δεν θα τον πάρει μαζί). Οπότε το Double Play της Cyta με 22€ το μήνα και για Νέο Αριθμό (της επιλογής σου, online κιόλας) μόνο 20€ έξτρα (μια φορά το πληρώνεις), συμφέρει απίστευτα. Αλλά αν είναι να έχει προβλήματα και η εξυπηρέτηση να είναι τραγική, έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές...


Πορτοκαλιές έχει, καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση μην περιμένεις  :Smile:

----------


## graal

> To παλιό σου ζευγάρι αλλάχτηκε φαντάζομαι διότι υπήρχε λόγος / πρόβλημα / βλάβη.Απ'ότι βλέπω απο το προφίλ σου, έχεις 8άρι πακέτο οπότε και 15Mbps να πιάνεις καλύπτεσαι.Δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να το κυνηγήσεις μιας και κανένα ζεύγος δεν υπόσχεται εγγυημένη ταχύτητα.Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει χαλκό και τίποτα άλλο.Άλλα ζεύγη είναι καλά, άλλα χειρότερα....


 Και μαντέψτε για ποιον κρατάει τα καλά ζεύγη....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## katop56

> Τόσο χάλια είναι η Cyta τελικά? Κρίμα, γιατί αρχικά είχα ακούσει θετικά σχόλια γι' αυτήν. 
> 
> Σκεφτόμουν μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι να έκανα αίτηση στη Cyta για τη θεία μου, που θα μετακομίσει και δεν έχει καν τηλέφωνο εκεί (τον τωρινό αριθμό δεν θα τον πάρει μαζί). Οπότε το Double Play της Cyta με 22€ το μήνα και για Νέο Αριθμό (της επιλογής σου, online κιόλας) μόνο 20€ έξτρα (μια φορά το πληρώνεις), συμφέρει απίστευτα. Αλλά αν είναι να έχει προβλήματα και η εξυπηρέτηση να είναι τραγική, έχει κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές...


Η εξυπηρέτησή της ειναι χάλια μαύρα. Με τη γραμμή δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα (ΟΚ σχεδόν ποτέ)

----------


## man with no name

@katop56 χωρίς παρεξήγηση έχεις γίνει πολύ γραφικός,εντάξει το έχουμε εμπεδώσει για τα καλά ότι είσαι δυσαρεστημένος με την εξυπηρέτηση εδώ και πολύ καιρό,νυσάφι πιά μην τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα,υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έιναι ευχαριστημένοι και ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς είμαι και γω.

----------


## graal

> Η εξυπηρέτησή της ειναι χάλια μαύρα. Με τη γραμμή δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα (ΟΚ σχεδόν ποτέ)


 Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Προσωπικά όσες φορές χρειάστηκα την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, ή την τεχνική υποστήριξη, απάντησαν άμεσα, ευγενέστατα και επαγγελματικά. Η δε Τ.Υ. επίσης ευγενέστατοι και επαγγελματίες. Πιο παλιά ως συνδρομητής Wind, (πάντα θα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα)  με γείωσαν κλείνοντάς μου το τηλέφωνο κατάμουτρα. Ίσως και να ήμουν η εξαίρεση του κανόνα, αλλά έγινε η αιτία σε προσωπικό πάντα επίπεδο, να έχω την αρνητικότερη εικόνα για ISP.

----------


## katop56

> @katop56 χωρίς παρεξήγηση έχεις γίνει πολύ γραφικός,εντάξει το έχουμε εμπεδώσει για τα καλά ότι είσαι δυσαρεστημένος με την εξυπηρέτηση εδώ και πολύ καιρό,νυσάφι πιά μην τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα,υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έιναι ευχαριστημένοι και ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς είμαι και γω.


Ας ειχες τραβήξει αυτά που έχω τραβήξει με δαυτους και να δω τι θα έλεγες.
Ευτυχώς που δεν είχα προβλήματα με τη γραμμή.

----------


## SteveBusa

ως νέος στο φόρουμ και κάτοχος σύνδεσης Cyta είπα να πω λίγο την άποψη μου μετά από περίπου 1μιση χρόνο χρήσης. Δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ μα κανένα παράπονο από την υπηρεσία της Cyta. Ούτε μία φορά δεν έχω μείνει χωρίς ιντερνέτ ή τηλέφωνο και ποτέ δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα με την σύνδεσή μου, ίσα ίσα επειδή κατεβάζω πολλές ταινίες (από 15 εως 40Gb η καθεμία) έχω πάρα πολύ καλή ταχύτητα σταθερά στα 1.3 με 1.5. Το μοναδικό ίσως μειονέκτημα να είναι οτι το τηλέφωνο είναι Voip αλλά εγώ δεν κάνω χρήση και έτσι δεν με ενδιαφέρει.αυτά   :Wink:

----------


## wright

Παιδιά Καλημέρα γράφω στο παρόν τόπικ μην ανοίγω άλλο. Περιμένω ενεργοποίηση σε 2 μέρες. Θα μου στείλουν κωδικούς για να τους περάσω στο ρούτερ ώστε να γίνει η σύνδεση¨? ή δεν χρειάζονται κωδικοί όπως στη Wind πχ?. Επίσης επιλέγω να γράψω στο παρόν τόπικ και όχι στο cyta support αφού ώς γνωστόν δεν δημοσιοποιούν ρυθμίσεις ή απαντήσεις λες και θα αποκαλύψουν τη μυστική συνταγή της coca cola. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## NexTiN

Αφου βαλεις πανω τον εξοπλισμο που σου στειλανε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα παιρνει αυτοματα ολες τις ρυθμισεις που χρειαζεται, εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα...

----------


## wright

> Αφου βαλεις πανω τον εξοπλισμο που σου στειλανε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα παιρνει αυτοματα ολες τις ρυθμισεις που χρειαζεται, εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Hetfield

> ως νέος στο φόρουμ και κάτοχος σύνδεσης Cyta είπα να πω λίγο την άποψη μου μετά από περίπου 1μιση χρόνο χρήσης. Δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ μα κανένα παράπονο από την υπηρεσία της Cyta. Ούτε μία φορά δεν έχω μείνει χωρίς ιντερνέτ ή τηλέφωνο και ποτέ δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα με την σύνδεσή μου, ίσα ίσα επειδή κατεβάζω πολλές ταινίες (από 15 εως 40Gb η καθεμία) έχω πάρα πολύ καλή ταχύτητα σταθερά στα 1.3 με 1.5. Το μοναδικό ίσως μειονέκτημα να είναι οτι το τηλέφωνο είναι Voip αλλά εγώ δεν κάνω χρήση και έτσι δεν με ενδιαφέρει.αυτά


Καλωσηρθες!
Να ξερεις οτι το VoIP ειναι πλεονεκτημα κι οχι μειονεκτημα. Καλυτερη ποιοτητα στην τηλεφωνια, αλλα ουτως η αλλως δεν τη χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## Alkis7

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα.
Θελω και γω να αφησω την αποψη μου καθως θα αποχαιρετισω την Cyta και θα ψαξω την τυχη μου σε αλλη εταιρια χωρις να εχω και να ειχα καποιο παραπονο απο την cyta
απλα επιθυμω καποιο 3play με αθλητικα καναλια σε καποιο ολοκληρωμενο πακετο και το ψαχνω ακομη
Η Cyta σαν ποιοτητα ειναι αψογη ,ειδα την γραμμη μου να ανεβαινει +2 mbps χωρις διακοπες  χωρις χαμηλες ταχυτητες και με πολυ μα πολυ γρηγορες κλησεις που δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεψω οτι πατουσα το τελευταιο νουμερο του τηλεφωνου και καλουσε σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου!!!
Η Εξυπηρέτηση & Υποστήριξη τους ηταν αψογη απο την πρωτη στιγμη που σηκωσα το τηλεφωνο να κανω την αιτηση μεχρι και απο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη που τους ειχα ενοχλησει 2-3 φορες οχι απο βλαβες αλλα για κατι αλλαγες  και με επαιρναν τηλεφωνο να με ρωτησουν αν ολα ειναι ενταξει !!
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ & ισως στο μελλον αν βρεθειτε με καποιο καλυτερο 3τριπλο πακετο θα σας ξαναπρωτιμισω σιγουρα!!!

----------


## katop56

Αφού επιθυμείς αθλητικά, γιατι δεν περιμένεις τις συμφωνίες μήπως πας ΟΤΕ;
Αν εισαι ικανοποιημενος, υπάρχει κια η λύση αντιπροσφοράς (μέχρι και 20€ με απεριοριστα και τηλεόραση μπορείς να το ρίξεις) και να βάλεις ένα πιατο με το ιταλικό Sky (εκτός αν θες να ακους τους ανοιωθους speaker)

----------


## Alkis7

Δεν ειμαι ενημερωμενος για τις συμφωνιες θα ψαξω τα αρθρα να τα διαβασω
την λυση που μου  προτείνεται δεν την ειχα κατα νου 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## katop56

Δεν έχουν βγει ακομα, θα σου πρότεινα να περιμενεις μεχρι Ιουνιο - Ιουλιο

----------


## Gio Alex

Καλησπέρα. Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα είμαι στο δίκτυο της CYTA. Μετά από ~4 χρόνια TELLAS-WIND, αποφάσισα να αλλάξω πάροχο, κυρίως λόγω μιας τροποποίησης (μονομερούς) στο συμβόλαιό μου, αλλαγή που με τσάντισε, συν ότι το πρόγραμμα πλέον δεν με καλύπτει. Στην WIND έπαιζα ~17 mbps (κατέβαζα 1,3-1,5 από torrent). Μου είπαν ότι δεν θα έχω διαφοροποίηση στο δίκτυό τους. Το μόντεμ που μου δίνουν είναι το ΖΤΕ, το οποίο έχω και τώρα. Διάβασα ττα σχόλια, βλέπω καλές κριτικές και γνώμες. Ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτώ...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

*@Gio Alex* Αν κατέβαζες με 1,5 MB/s, τότε η ταχύτητά σου ήταν 12 Mbps...  :Smile: 

Επίσης όλες οι γραμμές είναι περίπου ίδιες, αλλά ίσως με τη Cyta να έχεις λίγο παραπάνω ταχύτητα, γιατί η Wind πιστεύω πως κόβει λίγο... Πάντως να ξέρεις πως αυτά τα ΖΤΕ που μοιάζουν με τοστ, μπορεί να σου κόβουν 2-3 Mbps download.

----------


## Gio Alex

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

http://pics.ricardostatic.gr/14_7047...xv10-h108l.jpg
Αυτό έχω τώρα στην WIND

http://hu.ucoz.ru/FOTO/madema_nakh_telefonnaja.png
Αυτό μου έδωσαν από την CYTA

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Καλά είσαι από router. Εγώ νόμιζα πως εννοούσες το ZTE Η108L. Το router έχει κλειδώσει στα 15,17 Mbps και λέει πως θα μπορούσε να πάει μέχρι 16,8 Mbps (αλλά δε θα πάει)...  :Smile: 

Επίσης το SNR σου φαίνεται χαμηλό στα 6,6 db και με αυτό το Attenuation θα έπρεπε να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## Gio Alex

Άρα τώρα θα έπρεπε να είμαι ~1,8?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Κάπου εκεί, 1,8 με 1,9 MB/s.

Όχι, λάθος. Δε θα πιάνεις όλη την ταχύτητα που έχει κλειδώσει το router, οπότε 1,6 με 1,7 MB/s υπολόγιζε.

Υ.Γ. Το spamάραμε λίγο το thread, sorry.  :Embarassed:

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Δεν έχουν βγει ακομα, θα σου πρότεινα να περιμενεις μεχρι Ιουνιο - Ιουλιο


(Σ)το έχω ξαναπεί.Πέραν της f1 & motogp δεν εκκρεμεί άλλο αθλητικό προϊόν για την χρονιά 2014-2015.Ας μην παραπληροφορούμε και μπερδεύουμε συμφορουμίτες.Όποιος θέλει ας κοιτάξει τι έχει ο ΟΤΕ, τι έχει η Νόβα και ας αποφασίσει.

----------


## katop56

> (Σ)το έχω ξαναπεί.Πέραν της f1 & motogp δεν εκκρεμεί άλλο αθλητικό προϊόν για την χρονιά 2014-2015.Ας μην παραπληροφορούμε και μπερδεύουμε συμφορουμίτες.Όποιος θέλει ας κοιτάξει τι έχει ο ΟΤΕ, τι έχει η Νόβα και ας αποφασίσει.


Champions' League;

----------


## vforvendetta85

Για την χρονιά 2014-2015 cl & europa είναι στη Νόβα.Όποιες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει και ο διαγωνισμός που λογικά θα γίνει μες στον Σεπτέμβρη θα αφορά την τριετία 2015-2018.

----------


## Picard

ενταξει  παντα σε συγκριση με αλλες εταιριες δεν εχω παραπονο απο την εξυπηρετηση,το μονο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι εχασα περιπου 3mbps σε δυομιση χρονια παρολο που η γραμμη ηταν σταθερη,χωρις αποσυνδεσεις και παρατραγουδα,δε μπορω να καταλαβω που οφειλεται αυτο και δεν εχω λαβει απαντηση απο το τεχνικο τμημα,το μονο που μου εκαναν να κατεβασουν το snr απο το 8 στο 6,ζητημα να κερδισα 1mbps απο τα 15 mbps που επιανα τις πρωτες μερες ειμαι στα 13 και κατι με 6 snr πλεον,το οποιο για μενα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο,ναι μεν υποτιθεται οτι πιανεις μεγαλυτερη συνδεση αλλα εισαι πιο ευαλωτος σε αποσυνδεσεις..στην περιπτωση μου η ανοδος του 0,5-1 mbps δεν ηταν τιποτα το σπουδαιο αφου 13,5 επιανα καποτε και με 8 snr...

Οταν εισαι στο 27,2 attenuation που δηλωνει και την αποσταση απο το κεντρο ποσο περιπου πρεπει να κυμαινεται η ταχυτητα συνδεσης???

----------


## wright

Συνδέθηκα σήμερα στο 3play μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλά . Η υπηρεσια τηλεόρασης βέβαια δεν παίζει αλλα δεν περίμενα κιολας να παιζει. Το περασα σαν βλαβη. Day 1!! Δεν ειμαι και πολύ αισιοδοξος...

Edit:Μετά απο 5 ωρες η υπηρεσια tv δούλεψε. Τώρα ταυτοχρονα σερφαρισμα ομιλια και tv χωρις καποιο προβλημα με bandwidth. Η γραμμη μου εχει κλειδωσει στα 9mbps

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

@wright

Με τη Wind κλείδωνες στα 16 Mbps και τώρα με τη Cyta στα 9?

----------


## evdometap

> @wright
> 
> Με τη Wind κλείδωνες στα 16 Mbps και τώρα με τη Cyta στα 9?


E αφού 6mbps τρώει η tv βρε

----------


## NexTiN

Αν εννοεί 9Mbps Max συγχρονισμό και είχε 16Mbps στην Wind τότε έχει πρόβλημα.Αν εννοεί ότι έχει 9Mbps για internet ενώ παίζει και η IPTV μαζί τότε θα πρέπει να έχει 15Mbps Max.Ας ανεβάσει αν θέλει ο φίλος στατιστικά μέσα απο το Modem να δούμε...

----------


## wright

Τα στατιστικα (16 Mbps) ειναι απο το προηγουμενο σπιτι. Εχω μετακομίσει καιρο τωρα. Κανονικα πιανω τωρα γυρω στα 12 στην κεντρικη πριζα αλλα εκει που εχω το ρουτερ πιανω 9! Η υπηρεσια καταναλωνει 4 mbps ενω στιγμιαια 6 mbpsπχ το διαστημα που χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις καναλι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Εμένα η HOL TV μου τρώει 2,7 Mbps και όταν αλλάζω κανάλια μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι 3,5 (όχι πάντα).

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Γνωρίζει κάνεις τι σημαίνει το «ADSL σβηστό» και το «ADSL blinking» που έχουν δηλωθεί στην γραμμή μου; Επειδή δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Γνωρίζει κάνεις τι σημαίνει το «ADSL σβηστό» και το «ADSL blinking» που έχουν δηλωθεί στην γραμμή μου; Επειδή δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει.


H ενδεικτική λυχνία(ADSL) πάνω στο ρούτερ είναι σβηστή και το δεύτερο ότι αναβοσβήνει.

----------


## Picard

Στη κινητη θα μπουνε ποτε??? στην αρχη μας λεγανε αρχες του 2014 μετα πηγαμε πριν το πασχα και τωρα ακομη καμια ανακοινωση,δευτερο τριμηνο 2014 διανυουμε,μηπως χαλαει το πραμα λογω περιορισμου χρηματων στην αγορα???

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εδώ δεν μπορούν να λύσουν τα προβλήματα με το ιντερνέτ και την τηλεφωνία… φαντάσου να μπουν στην κινητή τηλεφωνία.. τι «γλέντια» έχουν να γίνουν…

----------


## Picard

> Εδώ δεν μπορούν να λύσουν τα προβλήματα με το ιντερνέτ και την τηλεφωνία… φαντάσου να μπουν στην κινητή τηλεφωνία.. τι «γλέντια» έχουν να γίνουν…


αν δεις και τις αλλες εταιριες τοτε στη cyta θα νιωσεις αρχοντας,ειδικα forthnet που καποτε την ειχαμε δευτερη μετα τον οτε,δεν υπαρχει τμημα σε αυτη την εταιρια που να μην ειναι μπαχαλο...

----------


## Hetfield

Η Cyta ειναι κορυφαια οσον αφορα το δικο της δικτυο και τις δικες της ταχυτητες. Εχω παντα ταβανι ταχυτητα και τα χαμηλοτερα pings απο ολους τους αλλους πλην ΟΤΕ.
Τωρα για το τι γινεται στο κομματι που διαχειριζεται ο ΟΤΕ ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## bilirius

Πληροφορια απο μεσα,για κινητη  τελος ιουνιου.

----------


## Picard

> Πληροφορια απο μεσα,για κινητη  τελος ιουνιου.


αντε να δουμε,θα χει δικη της αριθμοδοτηση με δικο της προθεμα,690-693-699 τα χει η wind,694-695 η vodafone,697-698 cosmote,τι μας μενει το 691-692 και το 696....

----------


## umay

> Πληροφορια απο μεσα,για κινητη  τελος ιουνιου.


Υπήρχε σχέδιο για πιο πριν, αλλά η κρίση (και στην Κύπρο) το απέτρεψε ...
Άντε, με τις ευχές μας !

----------


## Atheros

Άν δεν δώσει ανταγωνιστικές χρεώσεις στα sms, την ομιλία,αλλά και κάτι περισσότερο από τους ανταγωνιστές δεν θα πιάσει τουλάχιστον στην καρτοκινητή. Από κεί και πέρα θέλει να αυξήσει το έσοδο ανά πελάτη με συνδιαστικά πακέτα σταθερή + κινητή και θα σου λέει όλα με ένα λογαριασμό.Αλλά άν δεν βγεί και τώρα...,τι λόγο θα έχει άμα αρχίσουν οι συγχωνεύσεις;

----------


## Gio Alex

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138892
> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου
> 
> http://pics.ricardostatic.gr/14_7047...xv10-h108l.jpg
> Αυτό έχω τώρα στην WIND
> 
> http://hu.ucoz.ru/FOTO/madema_nakh_telefonnaja.png
> Αυτό μου έδωσαν από την CYTA


Καλημέρα... Πριν λίγο συνδέθηκα στην CYTA. Βλέπω αρκετά χαμηλότερο συνχρονισμό από την WIND. Επισυνάπτω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου τώρα

uhttp://prntscr.com/3isevu

Να μιλήσω με τεχνικό?

----------


## graal

Έφυγα από την cyta προς forthnet και η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη.  Εδώ  είναι τα παλιά μου στατιστικά, και με το 6άρι snr συγχρόνιζα 1Mbps πιο πάνω. Πλέον συγχρονίζω 5Mbps πιο πάνω σε σχέση με πριν, επίσης με 6άρι snr και τα ίδια καλώδια. Σαν ποιότητα ίντερνετ δεν έμεινα και τόσο ευχαριστημένος, αλλά από την εξυπηρέτηση έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Παραθέτω γραφήματα από το whitebox όπου φαίνεται η διαφορά στην γραμμή καθώς και τα τωρινά μου στοιχεία.

----------


## nicolasdr

Gio Alex χαμηλα σε σχεση με τον θορυβο και την αποσταση απο το κεντρο ησουν και στην wind. Πρωτο βημα να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο και να τους πεις να σου βαλουν snrm 6 στο προφιλ. Ετσι θα εισαι στα ιδια επιπεδα με την wind. Δευτερο βημα ειναι να κανεις ελεγχο της εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης σου για φθορες ή να αντικαταστατησεις το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τον κατανεμητη με ενα καλωδιο ftp κατηγοριας 6. Ετσι θα κερδισεις ισως 1-1,5 mbit επιπλεον απο τον συγχρονισμο που ειχες στην wind. Αλλοι παραγοντες ειναι και η ποιοτητα του υπογειου χαλκου,που εκει δεν μπορεις να επεμβεις προφανως. Γενικα με οτι αναφερω θα εισαι οκ πιστευω.

- - - Updated - - -

graal oσο ησουν στην cyta αν ενεργοποιουσες το trellis code θα ησουν στα ιδια επιπεδα με την forthnet. Ή αν ζητουσες το zte h201L που εχει atheros chipset και εχει καλυτερη συμβατοτητα με τα dslams της cyta. To thomson που εχεις, εχει broadcom chipset,ενα απο τα καλυτερα σε modem-router επισης. Δεν ηταν θεμα γραμμης αλλα εξοπλισμου και ρυθμισεων πιο πολυ.

----------


## Gio Alex

Μέχρι χτες κατέβαζα torroent στη WIND με 1,2-1,5 Mbps. Από ftp έπιασα μέχρι 1,7 στιγμιαία (1,6 το συνηθισμένο). Αντίστοιχα σήμερα από ftp server μέγιστο 1,2 και σε torrent έπιασα 900 kbps. Οπότε τηλ και βλέπουμε. Πάντως υπάρχει διάθεση από πλευράς CYTA για τέτοιες αυξήσεις ή είναι της νοοτροπίας "Άστο εκεί που είναι, καλά είσαι"?

----------


## graal

> Gio Alex χαμηλα σε σχεση με τον θορυβο και την αποσταση απο το κεντρο ησουν και στην wind. Πρωτο βημα να τους παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο και να τους πεις να σου βαλουν snrm 6 στο προφιλ. Ετσι θα εισαι στα ιδια επιπεδα με την wind. Δευτερο βημα ειναι να κανεις ελεγχο της εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης σου για φθορες ή να αντικαταστατησεις το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τον κατανεμητη με ενα καλωδιο ftp κατηγοριας 6. Ετσι θα κερδισεις ισως 1-1,5 mbit επιπλεον απο τον συγχρονισμο που ειχες στην wind. Αλλοι παραγοντες ειναι και η ποιοτητα του υπογειου χαλκου,που εκει δεν μπορεις να επεμβεις προφανως. Γενικα με οτι αναφερω θα εισαι οκ πιστευω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> graal oσο ησουν στην cyta αν ενεργοποιουσες το trellis code θα ησουν στα ιδια επιπεδα με την forthnet. Ή αν ζητουσες το zte h201L που εχει atheros chipset και εχει καλυτερη συμβατοτητα με τα dslams της cyta. To thomson που εχεις, εχει broadcom chipset,ενα απο τα καλυτερα σε modem-router επισης. Δεν ηταν θεμα γραμμης αλλα εξοπλισμου και ρυθμισεων πιο πολυ.


 Το είχα  αυτό  που λες ενεργοποιημένο. Για το zte δεν ξέρω, αλλά όταν ζήτησα αλλαγή εξοπλισμού με το Thomson μου είπαν 40ευρώ θα κοστίσει η αλλαγή και με μορφή χρησιδανείου.

----------


## minas

> Το είχα  αυτό  που λες ενεργοποιημένο. Για το zte δεν ξέρω, αλλά όταν ζήτησα αλλαγή εξοπλισμού με το Thomson μου είπαν 40ευρώ θα κοστίσει η αλλαγή και με μορφή χρησιδανείου.


Και 40€ και χρησιδάνειο? Does not compute...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο με το συγχρονισμό; 

Noise Margin (Up/Down)	13.3/17.9 dB
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	3.4/2.3 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12/16.3 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Fast/Fast
Max Rate(Up/Down)	1145/14472 kbps

----------


## graal

> Και 40€ και χρησιδάνειο? Does not compute...


 Κι όμως αυτό μου είπαν.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Μέχρι χτες κατέβαζα torroent στη WIND με 1,2-1,5 Mbps. Από ftp έπιασα μέχρι 1,7 στιγμιαία (1,6 το συνηθισμένο). Αντίστοιχα σήμερα από ftp server μέγιστο 1,2 και σε torrent έπιασα 900 kbps. Οπότε τηλ και βλέπουμε. Πάντως υπάρχει διάθεση από πλευράς CYTA για τέτοιες αυξήσεις ή είναι της νοοτροπίας "Άστο εκεί που είναι, καλά είσαι"?


Τους στελνεις ενα email στο techsupport[ατ]hq.cyta.gr αναφεροντας το ονομα σου και τον αριθμο συνδεσης και οτι γνωριζοντας οτι η γραμμη σου μπορει να μην εχει την ιδια σταθεροτητα ζητας να κατεβασουν το snr στο 6. 

Θα το κανουν.Δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

- - - Updated - - -




> Κι όμως αυτό μου είπαν.


Κομπαρσος υπαλληλος ή λαθος συννενοηση. Δεν λες θελω αυτο τον εξοπλισμο γιατι δεν μου αρεσει ο ταδε. Λες εχω ενα θεμα με τον εξοπλισμο αυτο και δεν λειτουργει ικανοποιητικα το wifi του ας πουμε.Κλεινει και πρεπει να του κανω restart. Θα ηθελα να δηλωθει ως βλαβη εξοπλισμου και να αντικατασταθει με το zte ωστε να αποφυγω το ενδεχομενο να ειναι προβλημα του εν λογω μοντελου.

- - - Updated - - -

Keymaker εχεις 8αρι προφιλ. αν το κανεις 24αρι θα παιζεις πιο πανω απο το max rate που αναγραφει.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Αυτό πιστεύω και γω. Αλλά οι τεχνικοί τους λένε  ότι στα 14 θα είμαι πάλι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (Noise Margin (Up/Down) 13.3/17.9 dB) αυτά τα νούμερα θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο χαμηλά. Επίσης με Line Attenuation 2.3 dB θα έπρεπε 17-18.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Αυτό πιστεύω και γω. Αλλά οι τεχνικοί τους λένε  ότι στα 14 θα είμαι πάλι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (Noise Margin (Up/Down) 13.3/17.9 dB) αυτά τα νούμερα θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο χαμηλά. Επίσης με Line Attenuation 2.3 dB θα έπρεπε 17-18.



θεωρητικα.υπαρχουν στην πραξη απωλειες αρκετες. γυρω στα 15500 σε βλεπω αν η ποιοτητα των καλωδιων δεν ειναι πολυ καλη. πες του να σε πανε σε 24αρι προφιλ και ισως εντος της ημερας να σε ενεργοποιησουν. μην ξεχασεις να αναφερεις οτι θες snr 6.

----------


## Gio Alex

Έστειλα mail στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και βλέπουμε. Με τα στατιστικά της WIND δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων κτλ. Είδωμεν...

----------


## katop56

Μεταφέρθηκα την Παρασκευή από τη CYTA στη HOL. Η εξυπηρέτηση η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Οι υπηρεσίες (στις οποίες δεν είχα πρόβλημα) στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα.
Αλλωστε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το 1-2 MBps, ακόμα στα 5-6 που συγχρονίζω, αλλά όταν θέλω να μιλήσω με κάποιον να μπορώ να βγάλω συνεννόηση.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μεταφέρθηκα την Παρασκευή από τη CYTA στη HOL. Η εξυπηρέτηση η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Οι υπηρεσίες (στις οποίες δεν είχα πρόβλημα) στα ίδια περίπου επίπεδα.
> Αλλωστε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το 1-2 MBps, ακόμα στα 5-6 που συγχρονίζω, αλλά όταν θέλω να μιλήσω με κάποιον να μπορώ να βγάλω συνεννόηση.


Η HOL έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση και αυτό το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ, όσες φορές τη χρειάστηκα (είχα πρόβλημα στη γραμμή, υπαίτιος ο ΟΤΕ). Φαίνεται πραγματικά πως θέλουν να βοηθήσουν.

Πάντως δήλωσε βλάβη για χαμηλό συγχρονισμό αν θες, να δουν αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## katop56

Δήλωσα και μου είπαν θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζω γύρω στα 9. Δεν με καίει αυτό βασικά.

Λοιπόν, επειδή προέκυψε κάτι με δουλειά, και ίσως από μέρα σε μέρα να πρέπει να φύγω επαρχία, αν επιστρέψω στον προηγούμενο πάροχο μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, θα θεωρούμαι παλιός ή νέος συνδρομητής; Το λέω για να προλάβω το χρονικό όριο των 14 ημερών που ορίζει η ΕΕΤΤ. Το ιδανικό για μένα θα ήταν να μου πει η HOL, ότι σου βάζουμε τη νέα γραμμή εκεί που θα πάς δωρεάν ή δεν σε χρεώνουμε για τη νέα αριθμοδότηση.
Από την άλλη δεν θέλω να χάσω και τον αριθμό (τον οποίο βεβαια μπορω να τον μεταφέρω σε voip πάροχο)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

*@katop56*

Πιστεύω αν γυρίσεις στη Cyta θα θεωρείσαι Nέος συνδρομητής και θα σε δεσμεύσουν με νέο συμβόλαιο (12μηνο ή 24μηνο). Δε νομίζω πως θα μπορείς να κλείσεις τον αριθμό τώρα δωρεάν, ακόμα και αν ξαναπάς στη Cyta.

Πάρε τους κι ένα τηλέφωνο καλύτερα για να σιγουρευτείς. Δε νομίζω πως γίνεται να μεταφέρεις Αθηναϊκό αριθμό στην επαρχία... Θα χρειαστείς καινούργιο. Πάρε τη HOL και ρώτα τους αν γίνεται να σου δώσουν νέο αριθμό δωρεάν και να ενεργοποιηθεί η ίδια υπηρεσία εκεί, αν και δύσκολο το βλέπω... (το διόρθωσα)

----------


## minas

> *@katop56*
> 
> Πιστεύω αν γυρίσεις στη Cyta θα θεωρείσαι Nέος συνδρομητής και θα σε δεσμεύσουν με νέο συμβόλαιο (12μηνο ή 24μηνο). Δε νομίζω πως θα μπορείς να κλείσεις τον αριθμό τώρα δωρεάν, ακόμα και αν ξαναπάς στη Cyta.
> 
> Πάρε τους κι ένα τηλέφωνο καλύτερα για να σιγουρευτείς. Δε νομίζω πως γίνεται να μεταφέρεις Αθηναϊκό αριθμό στην επαρχία... Θα χρειαστείς καινούργιο. Πάρε τη HOL και ρώτα τους αν γίνεται να σου δώσουν νέο αριθμό δωρεάν και να ενεργοποιηθεί η ίδια υπηρεσία εκεί, αν και δύσκολο το βλέπω...


Κάθε αριθμός μπορεί να μεταφερθεί οπουδήποτε, δεν παίζει ρόλο το πρόθεμα που κάποτε είχε για να δείχνει την περιοχή...

----------


## Atheros

Δεν έπρεπε να φύγεις απ' την CYTA.....

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν έπρεπε να φύγεις απ' την CYTA.....


Mα αφου "δεν μπορεις να συννενοηθεις με δαυτους"  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Atheros

> Δεν έπρεπε να φύγεις απ' την CYTA.....


Γιατί ; Μπορεί να συνενοηθεί με τους εκπροσώπους της εταιρείας του Socrates;

   CYTA CYTA CYTA CYTA , νερό με παξιμάδι!  :adslgr: 

Θα στείλω μήνυμα στον Cyta Rep να μας πεί πότε επιτέλους θα βγάλει κινητή για να κάνω προαίτηση φορητότητας από Q σε CYTA καρτοκινητό. :Yahooooo:

----------


## katop56

Με αυτά που είχα τραβήξει, έπρεπε να είχα φύγει με καταγγελία σύμβασης πολύ πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο και να είχε πάρει τη νομική οδό, οπότε αφήστε τα δεν έπρεπε να φύγεις. Στην τελική ας πληρώσω 50€ τέλος μεταφοράς γραμμής, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής η HOL προσπαθεί να με εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## graal

προβλέπω  πόλεμο  για το αν είναι καλή ή όχι η cyta  :ROFL:

----------


## Atheros

> προβλέπω  πόλεμο  για το αν είναι καλή ή όχι η cyta


Το υπερόπλο που θα κρίνει τη μάχη είναι η κινητή.  :Bot:  _γατάκια!!!_

----------


## katop56

Ηρθε σήμερα ο τελευταίος (; :Wink:  λογαριασμός. 
Θα έρθει άλλος ένας αφαιρετικός;
Κοινώς να τον πληρώσω ή όχι, και να γίνει συμψηφισμός;

----------


## Gio Alex

http://prntscr.com/3joshf

Δεν είδα και καμία δραστική αλλαγή στην ταχύτητα...

----------


## minas

> Ηρθε σήμερα ο τελευταίος (; λογαριασμός. 
> Θα έρθει άλλος ένας αφαιρετικός;
> Κοινώς να τον πληρώσω ή όχι, και να γίνει συμψηφισμός;


Εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος, απλά περίμενε έναν μήνα. Συνήθως ο τελευταίος αναφέρει "εκκαθαριστικός". Εάν δεν σου έρθει άλλος, απλά πήγαινε και πλήρωσε το υπόλοιπο (αφού επιβεβαιώσεις ότι πράγματι χρωστάς).

----------


## Panosgep

> Κάθε αριθμός μπορεί να μεταφερθεί οπουδήποτε, δεν παίζει ρόλο το πρόθεμα που κάποτε είχε για να δείχνει την περιοχή...


Δηλαδή αν είσαι στην Αθήνα και εχεις το 210χχχχχχχ (7 ψηφία) και πας στην Θεσ/νίκη 2310χχχχχχ(6 ψηφία) θα σου δώσουν τα τελευταία 6; 
Και αν τον αριθμό αυτόν τον έχει κάποιος άλλος;
Θα τον πάρουν για να είσαι εσύ ευτυχισμένος;
Ή μήπως θα το κάνουν 2310χχχχχχχ(7 ψηφία) για να πρωτοτυπήσουν

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δηλαδή αν είσαι στην Αθήνα και εχεις το 210χχχχχχχ (7 ψηφία) και πας στην Θεσ/νίκη 2310χχχχχχ(6 ψηφία) θα σου δώσουν τα τελευταία 6; 
> Και αν τον αριθμό αυτόν τον έχει κάποιος άλλος;
> Θα τον πάρουν για να είσαι εσύ ευτυχισμένος;
> Ή μήπως θα το κάνουν 2310χχχχχχχ(7 ψηφία) για να πρωτοτυπήσουν


Αυτό μου κάνει κι εμένα εντύπωση. Νομίζω πως ο κωδικός περιοχής είναι τα πρώτα 5 ψηφία. Π.χ. 21065 είναι ο κωδικός για την περιοχή του Χολαργού Αττικής. Αν ο αριθμός είναι π.χ. 2106590800 και θέλει να μετακομίσει στη Θεσ/νίκη, θα του δώσουν τα τελευταία 5 ψηφία και στα άλλα 5 μπροστά θα προσθέσουν το 2310 κι άλλον έναν αριθμό ακόμα για να γίνουν 10? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## katop56

Αριθμοδοτηση Αθηνας δεν μπορει να παει Θεσασλονικη, μονο σε voip παροχο μπορει να παει.

----------


## Gio Alex

Είναι λογικές οι τιμές αυτές??

http://prntscr.com/3kdkqb

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Είναι λογικές οι τιμές αυτές??
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3kdkqb


Όχι, είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλά. Μήπως σ' έχουν βάλει σε κάνα 14άρι προφίλ? Δεν πιστεύω...

----------


## minas

> Δηλαδή αν είσαι στην Αθήνα και εχεις το 210χχχχχχχ (7 ψηφία) και πας στην Θεσ/νίκη 2310χχχχχχ(6 ψηφία) θα σου δώσουν τα τελευταία 6; 
> Και αν τον αριθμό αυτόν τον έχει κάποιος άλλος;
> Θα τον πάρουν για να είσαι εσύ ευτυχισμένος;
> Ή μήπως θα το κάνουν 2310χχχχχχχ(7 ψηφία) για να πρωτοτυπήσουν


Παρά τον γλαφυρό τρόπο που θέτεις το ερώτημα, υπάρχει ένα θέμα. Στο draft σχεδίου αριθμοδότησης που είχα διαβάσει πριν από χρόνια, θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι οι σταθεροί αριθμοί περιγράφονταν ως [2] + 9ψηφία. Στις πληροφορίες φορητότητας που είναι αναρτημένες στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΦΕΚ 1873/Β/2013, βλέπω ότι κάνουν διάκριση γεωγραφικής περιοχής, δηλαδή [2][πρόθεμα] + 9-πρόθεμα ψηφία.



> Ειδικά για την περίπτωση των γεωγραφικών αριθ−
> μών, η φορητότητα αφορά στη διατήρηση του ή των 
> γεωγραφικών αριθμών του συνδρομητή εντός της ίδιας 
> γεωγραφικής περιοχής όταν ο συνδρομητής αλλάζει 
> πάροχο δικτύου ή/και υπηρεσιών

----------


## Panosgep

> Παρά τον γλαφυρό τρόπο που θέτεις το ερώτημα, υπάρχει ένα θέμα. Στο draft σχεδίου αριθμοδότησης που είχα διαβάσει πριν από χρόνια, θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι οι σταθεροί αριθμοί περιγράφονταν ως [2] + 9ψηφία. Στις πληροφορίες φορητότητας που είναι αναρτημένες στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΦΕΚ 1873/Β/2013, βλέπω ότι κάνουν διάκριση γεωγραφικής περιοχής, δηλαδή [2][πρόθεμα] + 9-πρόθεμα ψηφία.


Χιούμορ, ατυχές μάλλον..
Άρα ίδια αριθμοδότηση γίνεται σε περιοχή μόνο με το ίδιο πρόθεμα...




> Αριθμοδοτηση Αθηνας δεν μπορει να παει Θεσασλονικη, μονο σε voip παροχο μπορει να παει.


Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## katop56

2310 δεν μπορεί να πάει στην Αθήνα/Πάτρα/Γιάννενα, όπως και 210 δεν μπορεί να πάει Θεσσαλονικη/Χανιά/Σήρο.

----------


## em56464

> Mια χαρά είναι τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου.


εχω το ρουτερ abg 4100 n εχει κανεις υποψιν του εαν χρειαζεται καποιες ρυθμισεις και ποιες στο advanced mode που αναφερει για να παρω τα μεγιστα αποδοσης απο το ρουτερ;;;cyta διακομιστης!!!1400 απο αστικο κεντρο!!!!!

----------


## katop56

Για να καταλάβετε τι μπάχαλο είναι εκεί στη CYTA...
Λίγες μέρες πριν την κάνω για HOL, πηγαίνω σε ένα κατάστημα CYTA και ζητάω να βάλω την τηλεφωνία...
Χθες μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμος...ένα μήνα μετά περίπου...και ενώ είμαι ένα μήνα στη HOL...

----------


## Atheros

Η CYTA είναι άψογη! Μόλις απέρριψα την αντιπροσφορά του ΟΤΕ, αμέσως την επόμενη μέρα το πρωΐ,ήρθε ο courrier με τον εξοπλισμό!!!

----------


## vasman15

Το zte εχει θυρα usb λειτουργικη;επισης το wifi κλεινει εξωτερικα;

----------


## evdometap

> Το zte εχει θυρα usb λειτουργικη;επισης το wifi κλεινει εξωτερικα;


Θύρα usb δεν έχει.Ναι,το wireless κλείνει κ εξωτερικά.

----------


## prodromosfan

καλημέρα 
εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα πρωινιάτικα; 
τις μισες σελιδες δεν μπορω να τις ανοιξω

----------


## Hetfield

Μια απο τα ιδια κι εδω.
Κριμα και ενα χρονο σερι τωρα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα!

Εν τω μεταξυ αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι παιρνω IP μονο απο το 46.xx.xx.xx block οσα reconnects και να εκανα!

----------


## evdometap

> καλημέρα 
> εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα πρωινιάτικα; 
> τις μισες σελιδες δεν μπορω να τις ανοιξω


Mπα εδώ όλα κομπλέ,αν και είμαι με OpenDNS αν αυτό παίζει κάποιον ρόλο.

----------


## taketrance

Καλησπερα , εκανα αιτημα φορητοτητας απο ΟΤΕ σε Cyta το Σαββατο αλλα λογω νεας προσφορας παραμενω στον ΟΤΕ τελικα . Εστειλα σημερα τα φαξ ακυρωσης αιτηματος στη Cytα τους καλεσα και στο τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι θα με καλεσουν κι αυτοι για καποιες ενεργειες μου για την ακυρωση του αιτηματος ? Τι εννοουν με αυτο ακριβως ?

----------


## Valder

> καλημέρα 
> εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα πρωινιάτικα; 
> τις μισες σελιδες δεν μπορω να τις ανοιξω


Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και σήμερα.

Ο Όπερα μου έβγαζε "Could not locate remote server" ακόμα και στο adslgr.com

Μετά από χίλια ευχέλαια μπήκα. Έλεος!

----------


## man with no name

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους dns και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν,προς το πάρον ο τεχνικός με έβαλε και τους άλλαξα χειροκίνητα μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## giokspy

> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους dns και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν,προς το πάρον ο τεχνικός με έβαλε και τους άλλαξα χειροκίνητα μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.


Υπαρχουν κοινες ρυθμισεις dns η πρεπει και γω να επικοινωνησω με το τεχνικο τμημα? Το θεμα παντως απ οτι ακουω ειναι σοβαρο

----------


## vasman15

:Sad: παρομοιως ...

----------


## karaLRS

και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τα dns
έβαλα 8.8.8.8 της google και τώρα μπαίνω μια χαρά

----------


## Atheros

Αυτός ο dns server της CYTA είναι ο χειρότερος της Ελλάδος(δεν γνωρίζω και για παραπέρα.....!) Φοβερά αργός 1-10sec και συχνά πυκνά προβληματικός!Ακόμη κι αν βάλεις χειροκίνητα δικό σου dns θα σου κάνει τη λαδιά! Άν δεν ξαναστήσουν το σύστημα από την αρχή δεν βλέπω πρόοδο....
Παρ΄όλα αυτά ως τεχνολογία και ως ιδέα η CYTA είναι πολύ καλή.(VOIP τηλεφωνία, τελική ταχύτητα γραμμής !)

----------


## giokspy

εγω εβαλα Primary DNS: 78.87.0.122

----------


## evdometap

Ρε βάλτε Open DNS, τα χουμε ξαναπει.Θα ξεχάσετε τα προβλήματα και τις καθυστερήσεις. Χειροκίνητα μέσα από τα windows είναι η εύκολη μέθοδος.

----------


## nnn

Βάλτε τους DNS της Wind, είναι πιο αργοί από το replay  :onetooth: 

Πάντως και χωρίς να θέλω να πικάρω όποιους δεν πιάνουν καλές ταχύτητες, πλέον η 30άρα που έχω πολλές φορές δεν μου φτάνει, θα πήγαινα στην 50άρα αλλά δεν με παίρνει λόγω απόστασης.

----------


## man with no name

> Υπαρχουν κοινες ρυθμισεις dns η πρεπει και γω να επικοινωνησω με το τεχνικο τμημα? Το θεμα παντως απ οτι ακουω ειναι σοβαρο


Primary DNS: 78.87.0.122

----------


## giokspy

Τελικα νομιζω οτι λυθηκε το θεμα. Εγω παντως εβαλα σαν κύριο της cyta 78.87.0.122 και δευτερεύον του opendns 208.67.222.222

----------


## Korakios

Πάντως άνοιξα θέμα στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...60#post5416160
ίδωμεν...!

----------


## developer

Κανονικά, στο OS που χρησιμοποιείτε, πρέπει να βάζετε ως primary dns server, τον ίδιο τον router (ο δικός μου έχει τοπική διεύθυνση 192.168.1.1), και ως επιπλέον dns servers, καλό είναι να βάζετε τους OpenDNS (208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220).

http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses

Έτσι δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.

Στον router, δεν βάζουμε dns servers χειροκίνητα.

----------


## man with no name

> Κανονικά, στο OS που χρησιμοποιείτε, πρέπει να βάζετε ως primary dns server, τον ίδιο τον router (ο δικός μου έχει τοπική διεύθυνση 192.168.1.1), και ως επιπλέον dns servers, καλό είναι να βάζετε τους OpenDNS (208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220).
> 
> http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses
> 
> Έτσι δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.
> 
> Στον router, δεν βάζουμε dns servers χειροκίνητα.


Είναι ασφαλές να βάζουμε τους OpenDNS και ποιο είναι το όφελος να χρησιμοποιύμε αυτούς;

----------


## giokspy

Είναι ασφαλεστεροι και πιο γρήγοροι. Αν βέβαια χρησιμοποιείς chrome οι πιο γρήγοροι είναι της Google (σε μένα το namebench που ετρεξα πρότεινε 8.8.4.4 και internal as secondary 192.168.1.1 για το chrome σε Ubuntu)

----------


## Korakios

Το θέμα είναι να δωθεί κάποια λύση από τη cyta. Ο απλός χρήστης απλά θεωρεί ότι δε δουλεύει σωστά το Ίντερνετ.
Και φυσικά ευχαριστώ εσάς που προτείνατε την opendns λύση!

----------


## giokspy

Το θέμα με τους DNS της cyta έχει λυθει, μου έστειλαν και μήνυμα. Πάντως μετα απο δεκάδες benchmarks κατεληξα οτι στην περιοχή μου οι DNS της Google είναι ταχυτεροι. Για να μην ψάχνω συνέχεια DNS έβαλα ενα πρόγραμμα που λέγεται namehelp και σαν διεύθυνση 127.0.0.1 οποτε αυτόματα επιλέγονται οι πιο γρηγοροι

----------


## Korakios

Στο router μου έγραφε 
Primary DNS:	78.87.0.195
Secondary DNS:	78.87.0.22

Ο πρώτος είναι "νεκρός" και έτσι άλλαξα τις ρυθμίσεις σε :

Primary DNS:          8.8.4.4
Secondary DNS:     78.87.0.22
και όλα ok. 
Απίστευτο που δεν κάνανε μια ανακοίνωση...Στο επίσημο forum support μου απαντήσανε το κλασσικό :"στείλτε προσωπικά στοιχεία κτλ" που απο τη μια έχουν δίκαιο γιατί ο καθένας μπορεί να χρήζει διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης αλλά προσωπικά βαριούμουν το να μου πουν απλά άλλαξε τους dns servers...

----------


## nnn

Υπάρχει και αυτή η ανακοίνωση από χτες, αλλά αφορά την τηλεόραση




> Περιοχές: Πανελλαδικά
> Έναρξη Βλάβης: 04/06/2014, 08:55
> Υπηρεσίες που επηρεάζονται: Διαδίκτυο [ΟΧΙ] Τηλεφωνία [ΟΧΙ] Τηλεόραση [ΝΑΙ]
> Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος αποκατάστασης: Γίνονται ενέργειες για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης
> Εμπλεκόμενος Πάροχος: Cyta
> 
> Ημερομηνία Ανάρτησης: 04/06/2014

----------


## anthip09

Καλησπερα. Μολις δεχτηκα μια προσφορα απο cyta λογω ληξης του 12μηνου. 8αρι +200' προς σταθερα στα 16.10 κ 2 παγια δωρο για 12μηνη παραμονη.οσο κ αν πιεσα για παραπανω χρονο ομιλιας δεν μου τον εδωσαν με τπτ. Τη θεωρω καλυτερη προσφορα απο αυτη της χολ παντως (ευελικτο 300) καθως πιανω γυρω στα 5.5Mbps max. Καποιος φιλος που δεχτηκε προσφορα αυτο το διαστημα;;

----------


## ant007

Καλησπέρα...νέο ψάρι εδώ αν και παρακολουθω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το φορουμ.

Έκανα αίτηση στην cyta γιατί μου έκαναν μια δελεαστικοτατη προσφορά: Δωρεάν αστικά και υπεραστικά, 160 λεπτά προς κινητα, 24άρα στα 18 ευρώ το μήνα, τελική τιμή. Αρνητικό: Δίχρονη δέσμευση. Δεν θα ήταν αρνητικο αν ημουν ηδη στην εν λογω εταιρια και γνωριζα πως η γραμμη μου δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα. 

Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ με ιντερνετ εδω και περιπου 10 χρόνια: Οι τύποι δεν μου εκαναν ποτε προσφορα καλυτερη και μονο τωρα που εκανα αιτηση δέησαν τα εξής: Στα 25 ευρώ το μηνα 24αρα, δωρεαν αστικα-υπεραστικα, ΟΧΙ προς κινητα, 10 ευρώ εκπτωση σε συμβολαιο cosmote που έχω, δηλαδη στην ουσια θα μου ερχεται στα 15 ευρώ το μηνα, τελικη τιμη. Αρνητικα: Δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την αποδοση της ταχυτητας του ΟΤΕ, δεν εχω δει ποτε να κατεβαζει πανω απο 900 klbps...ειναι το maximum του.

Από τη cyta μου ειπαν οτι θα κλειδωνει 2 φορες παραπανω, δηλαδη αν κλειδωνω στα 12, η cyta θα ειναι στα 14. Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν ξερω τι παιζει με cyta, αξιοπιστια κλπ...Επισης ειμαι στα 1.558 μετρα μακρυα από το κέντρο. 

Γνωμες για το αν θα επρεπε να παραμεινω στον ΟΤΕ ή να παρω το ρισκο στη νεα εταιρια, που ομως με δεσμευει για 2 ετη ενω ο ΟΤΕ -ο μακρυς- μονο για 12 μηνες;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

*@ant007*

Με περίπου 1,6 χλμ απόσταση από το Αστικό Κέντρο, θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνεις 19-20 Mbps. Πες ότι υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα και κάπου χάνεται λίγο η ταχύτητα, θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνεις 15-16 άνετα. Οπότε με τον ΟΤΕ είσαι όντως χαμηλά. Οι κάρτες Cosmote είναι δώρον άδωρον...

Αν θες πάρε το ρίσκο και 1-2 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίησή σου (συνήθως θέλει 14 ημερολογιακές ημέρες μετά την υπογραφή συμβολαίου), στείλε ένα αίτημα ακύρωσης με fax στη Cyta, ώστε όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση να είσαι καλύμμένος και αν δε σου αρέσει να φύγεις δωρεάν. Αν σου αρέσει πες τους ότι επιθυμείς να παραμείνεις και όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## Atheros

Αξιόπιστη και ποιοτική είναι η CYTA. H voip τηλεφωνία είναι πιο καθαρή και κρυστάλλινη από αυτή που δίνει μέχρι στιγμής ο ΟΤΕ. Σαν συγχρονισμός ίσως συγχρονίσει λίγο παραπάνω από τον ΟΤΕ.Μήν περιμένεις όμως φοβερές διακυμάνσεις. Άν είσαι online gamer το καλύτερο ping το έχει ο ΟΤΕ. Άν είσαι απλός χρήστης και απλά θές αξιόπιστη γρήγορη γραμμή σε καλή τιμή τότε η CYTA είναι για εσένα! Η CYTA τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που σηκώνει η γραμμή θα στη δώσει με σιγουριά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις!
     Κατά την δική μου άποψη να δείς τι σε συμφέρει οικονομικά εσένα. Πάρε χαρτί και μολύβι και κάνε υπολογισμούς και όπου καταλήξεις. 
    Προσωπικά επιφυλάττομαι να δεσμευτώ για 2 χρόνια! ποιός ζεί και ποιός πεθαίνει; Θα έχεις σίγουρα χρήματα να πληρώνεις την συνδρομή;Κι αν στο μεταξύ βγεί καλύτερη προσφορά;.....θα είσαι δεσμευμένος!

----------


## ant007

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση παιδια! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι 2 χρονια ειναι μεγαλη δεσμευση....Ημουν online gamer τωρα πια δεν το ασκω το επαγγελμα. Πρακτικα  θα μου ερχεται ο ΟΤΕ με τη νεα προσφορα, κατα 4 ευρω λιγοτερο (υπολογιζω την μειωση στο κινητο μου 10 ευρω καθε μηνα). Οσο για την ταχυτητα φταιει και η πολυκατοικια...πολυ παλια γαρ, ποιος ξερει απο ποτε εχουν να αλλαξουν τα καλωδια. Θα τα βαλω κατω και θα δω τι συμφερει. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες παντως.

υ.γ. Με ξαναπηρε ο ΟΤΕ και μου κανει και δωροεπιταγη 50€, το προσπαθει δε λεω.

----------


## vforvendetta85

> *@ant007*
> 
> Με περίπου 1,6 χλμ απόσταση από το Αστικό Κέντρο, θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνεις 19-20 Mbps. Πες ότι υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα και κάπου χάνεται λίγο η ταχύτητα, θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνεις 15-16 άνετα. Οπότε με τον ΟΤΕ είσαι όντως χαμηλά. Οι κάρτες Cosmote είναι δώρον άδωρον...
> 
> Αν θες πάρε το ρίσκο και 1-2 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίησή σου (συνήθως θέλει 14 ημερολογιακές ημέρες μετά την υπογραφή συμβολαίου), στείλε ένα αίτημα ακύρωσης με fax στη Cyta, ώστε όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση να είσαι καλύμμένος και αν δε σου αρέσει να φύγεις δωρεάν. Αν σου αρέσει πες τους ότι επιθυμείς να παραμείνεις και όλα ΟΚ.


Ε όχι και 15-16 Mbps.10-12 πιστεύω είναι το φυσιολογικό.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ε όχι και 15-16 Mbps.10-12 πιστεύω είναι το φυσιολογικό.


Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση εννοώ. Αν η γραμμή του έχει πρόβλημα, δύσκολα θα ξεπεράσει τα 12.  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

> Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση εννοώ. Αν η γραμμή του έχει πρόβλημα, δύσκολα θα ξεπεράσει τα 12.


Η καλυτερη περιπτωση ειναι να ειναι ο μοναδικος που παιρνει dsl απο το dslam στη γειτονια του. Πραγμα αδιανοητο.
Οποτε στα 12-14 mbps ειναι μια χαρα και λεει κι ευχαριστω!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα...νέο ψάρι εδώ αν και παρακολουθω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το φορουμ.
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση στην cyta γιατί μου έκαναν μια δελεαστικοτατη προσφορά: Δωρεάν αστικά και υπεραστικά, 160 λεπτά προς κινητα, 24άρα στα 18 ευρώ το μήνα, τελική τιμή. Αρνητικό: Δίχρονη δέσμευση. Δεν θα ήταν αρνητικο αν ημουν ηδη στην εν λογω εταιρια και γνωριζα πως η γραμμη μου δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα. 
> 
> Είμαι στον ΟΤΕ με ιντερνετ εδω και περιπου 10 χρόνια: Οι τύποι δεν μου εκαναν ποτε προσφορα καλυτερη και μονο τωρα που εκανα αιτηση δέησαν τα εξής: Στα 25 ευρώ το μηνα 24αρα, δωρεαν αστικα-υπεραστικα, ΟΧΙ προς κινητα, 10 ευρώ εκπτωση σε συμβολαιο cosmote που έχω, δηλαδη στην ουσια θα μου ερχεται στα 15 ευρώ το μηνα, τελικη τιμη. Αρνητικα: Δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την αποδοση της ταχυτητας του ΟΤΕ, δεν εχω δει ποτε να κατεβαζει πανω απο 900 klbps...ειναι το maximum του.
> 
> Από τη cyta μου ειπαν οτι θα κλειδωνει 2 φορες παραπανω, δηλαδη αν κλειδωνω στα 12, η cyta θα ειναι στα 14. Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν ξερω τι παιζει με cyta, αξιοπιστια κλπ...Επισης ειμαι στα 1.558 μετρα μακρυα από το κέντρο. 
> 
> Γνωμες για το αν θα επρεπε να παραμεινω στον ΟΤΕ ή να παρω το ρισκο στη νεα εταιρια, που ομως με δεσμευει για 2 ετη ενω ο ΟΤΕ -ο μακρυς- μονο για 12 μηνες;


Έχεις κάνει κάποιο έλεγχο στην εγκατάσταση σου, ώστε να αποκλείσεις την περίπτωση να φταίει

κάτι σε σένα;;;

H απόσταση ακριβείας(1.558) από το Α/Κ πως προέκυψε;;; το κοίταξες με το Calculator βάσει του  Downstream Attenuation 

που έχεις;;;

Γιατί με 22  Downstream Attenuation βγάζει 1593 μέτρα και με 21.5 DA 1521 μέτρα.

Αν όντως ισχύουν αυτά θα πρέπει *θεωρητικά* πάντα να κλειδώνεις  περίπου στα 19 mbit/s.

Για τόση απόσταση, μια πτώση 2~3 mbit/s θεωρείται φυσιολογική, αν είναι μεγαλύτερη αρχίζεις και 

το ψάχνεις.

Αν καταλήξεις ότι η εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση είναι εντάξει και ο πάροχος, χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα

η γραμμή του, δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει παραπάνω, αρχίζεις και ψάχνεις για κάποιον άλλον.

----------


## Godian

Γειά σε όλους. 
Έχω cyta 6 μήνες και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημενος. 
Πληρώνω 8 κλειδώνω τόσο. 
Κατεβάζω με 855 το πολύ, τέλεια. 
Αλλά τις ώρες αιχμής αν και κλειδώνω κανονικά, όλα σέρνονται. 
Δε ξέρω γιατί. 
Μάλλον όλοι έχουν cyta

----------


## katop56

Εχει καλό marketing και αυτό με τους φοιτητές βοήθησε πολύ.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Γειά σε όλους. 
> Έχω cyta 6 μήνες και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημενος. 
> Πληρώνω 8 κλειδώνω τόσο. 
> Κατεβάζω με 855 το πολύ, τέλεια. 
> Αλλά τις ώρες αιχμής αν και κλειδώνω κανονικά, όλα σέρνονται. 
> Δε ξέρω γιατί. 
> Μάλλον όλοι έχουν cyta



Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα της Cyta και να δηλώσεις βλάβη. Εγώ που μένω στο Δήμο Αθηναίων σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή με *αμέτρητες* πολυκατοικίες και καφετέριες (έχουν Wi-Fi), η ταχύτητά μου ακόμα και σε ώρες αιχμής μένει σχεδόν ίδια. Μόνο αν κάνω restart το router εκείνη την ώρα (π.χ. καθημερινή 2 μ.μ.), μπορεί να κλειδώσει 1 Mbps παρακάτω, αντί για 20 στα 19 Mbps. Εγώ έχω HOL βέβαια, αλλά η κίνηση στις γραμμές εξαρτάται απ' όλα τα δίκτυα.

----------


## SkyNet

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση παιδια! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι 2 χρονια ειναι μεγαλη δεσμευση....Ημουν online gamer τωρα πια δεν το ασκω το επαγγελμα. Πρακτικα  θα μου ερχεται ο ΟΤΕ με τη νεα προσφορα, κατα 4 ευρω λιγοτερο (υπολογιζω την μειωση στο κινητο μου 10 ευρω καθε μηνα). Οσο για την ταχυτητα φταιει και η πολυκατοικια...πολυ παλια γαρ, ποιος ξερει απο ποτε εχουν να αλλαξουν τα καλωδια. Θα τα βαλω κατω και θα δω τι συμφερει. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες παντως.
> 
> υ.γ. Με ξαναπηρε ο ΟΤΕ και μου κανει και δωροεπιταγη 50€, το προσπαθει δε λεω.


Κλείσε στον ΟΤΕ και μην το σκέφτεσαι. Τα περί κλειδώματος Cyta παραπάνω είναι φούμαρα.

----------


## val21

προς Ant007. 

Από την εμπειρία μου το αν θα κλειδώνεις λίγο παραπάνω ή λίγο παρακάτω μπορεί να ισχύει αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σίγουρο ούτε πρέπει να στηριχθείς σε αυτό. όντως μπορείς να είσαι λίγο καλύτερα σε άλλο πάροχο αν θεωρείς πως στον ΟΤΕ κλειδώνεις χαμηλότερα απ’οσο θα έπρεπε.
Πέρα από αυτό θα πρέπει να δεις τι σε συμφέρει οικονομικά. Το να συνυπολογίζεις τη μείωση από το κινητό σου είναι λάθος εκτός και αν το πάγιο σου σε αυτό δεν θα αυξηθεί για να υπάρχει η μείωση αυτή και αν όντως το χρειάζεσαι το πρόγραμμα αυτό (εγώ θυμάμαι παλιά που είχα HOL & Vodafone δεν μου πέρναγαν την έκπτωση στο κινητό καθώς έπρεπε να ήταν το πάγιο πάνω από τόσα ευρώ).
Κάτι που δεν αναφέρθηκε όμως είναι πως στον ΟΤΕ δεν σου δίνουν χρόνο ομιλίας προς κινητά, οπότε αν παίρνεις κινητά από το σταθερό σου ο τελικός λογαριασμός θα είναι παραπάνω από το πάγιο σου και ανάλογα και με τη χρήση σου μπορεί να είναι αρκετά παραπάνω. αν βέβαια δεν παίρνεις κινητά από το σταθερό δεν τα χρειάζεσαι έτσι και αλλιώς.
Τέλος τα 2 χρόνια είναι μεγάλο διάστημα αλλά αφού θα αλλάξεις πρόγραμμα θα είσαι δεσμευμένος με 1 χρόνο όπου και να πας. Αν δεν είσαι από αυτούς που αλλάζουν κάθε χρόνο παρόχους, το 2ο έτος δεν θα σου είναι πρόβλημα (αρκεί να είσαι ικανοποιημένος από τις υπηρεσίες σου βέβαια).
Το ποιο από τα δύο σε συμφέρει είναι καθαρό υποκειμενικό θέμα.

----------


## jimdem582

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Πρόσφατα άλλαξα απο 4mbps σε 24. Με ενημέρωσαν οτι η γραμμή μπορεί να πιάσει μέχρι 18mbps (17.648 έχει max το router), στο bandwidth βλέπω 15.266 και γενικά πιάνω γύρω στα 12-13. Γιατί έτσι? Απέχω περίπου 1000m απο τα κεντρικά του οτε.

Μερικά απο τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι (Uptime: 6 days, 8:08:41):

-Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
-Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 14,5
-SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 8,5
-FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 20.857
-CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 12
-HEC Errors (Up/Down):	97 / 8

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> 
> Πρόσφατα άλλαξα απο 4mbps σε 24. Με ενημέρωσαν οτι η γραμμή μπορεί να πιάσει μέχρι 18mbps (17.648 έχει max το router), στο bandwidth βλέπω 15.266 και γενικά πιάνω γύρω στα 12-13. Γιατί έτσι? Απέχω περίπου 1000m απο τα κεντρικά του οτε.
> 
> Μερικά απο τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι (Uptime: 6 days, 8:08:41):
> 
> -Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
> -Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 14,5
> -SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 8,5
> ...


Mε το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις η γραμμή σου μπορεί να πάει, *θεωρητικά πάντα*, μέχρι περίπου 22 mbit/s.

Επειδή είσαι κοντά στο A/K, μπορεί να έχεις μια δικαιολογημένη πτώση 1.5~2.5 mbit/s.

Κάνε ένα έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης και αν είναι εντάξει ασχολήσου με τον

πάροχο σου.

----------


## jimdem582

> Mε το Downstream Attenuation που έχεις η γραμμή σου μπορεί να πάει, *θεωρητικά πάντα*, μέχρι περίπου 22 mbit/s.
> 
> Επειδή είσαι κοντά στο A/K, μπορεί να έχεις μια δικαιολογημένη πτώση 1.5~2.5 mbit/s.
> 
> Κάνε ένα έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης και αν είναι εντάξει ασχολήσου με τον
> 
> πάροχο σου.


Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Τα Χριστούγεννα ήρθε τεχνικός της Cyta γιατί είχε πρόβλημα το καλώδιο σε κάποιο σημείο της οικοδομής (ήταν κομμένο) και μου έβγαζε μέγιστη 4mbps. Βρήκε ο τεχνικός το σημείο που κόπηκε, το ένωσε και απο τότε δείχνει 18mbps. Μετά ξαναέκανε έλεγχο και μου είπε δεν βλέπει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση. Θα κάνω πάντως την διαδικασία που μου είπες και θα δω τα αποτελέσματα.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το router? Το έχω 5 χρόνια το thomson 782 είναι.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.
> 
> Τα Χριστούγεννα ήρθε τεχνικός της Cyta γιατί είχε πρόβλημα το καλώδιο σε κάποιο σημείο της οικοδομής (ήταν κομμένο) και μου έβγαζε μέγιστη 4mbps. Βρήκε ο τεχνικός το σημείο που κόπηκε, το ένωσε και απο τότε δείχνει 18mbps. Μετά ξαναέκανε έλεγχο και μου είπε δεν βλέπει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση. Θα κάνω πάντως την διαδικασία που μου είπες και θα δω τα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το router? Το έχω 5 χρόνια το thomson 782 είναι.


Καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις και με άλλο ρούτερ για να είσαι σίγουρος, όπως γράφει μέσα και ο έλεγχος.

----------


## NexTiN

Ο τεχνικός της Cyta μέτρησε 18Mbps με 4Mbps προφίλ που είχες τότε.Όταν ανεβαίνει το προφίλ πέφτουν τα μέγιστα.Βάλε και το Target Noise Margin στα 8dB που έχει πλέον η Cyta και είσαι μια χαρά.Τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα στα σημερινά Ελληνικά δίκτυα, που έχουν πήξει πλέον σε ADSL, απλά τα ξεχνάμε.Καθημερινά τα ζω, ως τεχνικός πεδίου σε Πάροχο (όχι Cyta).Για μένα η γραμμή σου είναι μια χαρά.Υπάρχουν και χειρότερες...

@sweet dreams: χωρίς καμμία παρεξήγηση, βλέπω σε πάρα πολλά νήματα, το Copy Paste σου για έλεγχο καλωδίωσης κλπ.Οι παρεμβάσεις σε εσκαλίτ, χωνευτές, Χ.Κ., ΒΟΧ, κλπ. δεν επιτρέπονται στον καθένα.Μπορεί να προξενηθεί ζημιά σε ξένες γραμμές, κλπ....
Επίσης όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των Ελληνικών δικτύων αυτή την στιγμή, απλά δεν ισχύουν.Σαφώς υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις.Έχω μετρήσει γραμμή στα 9Km (καλωδιακά) να παίζει με 13Mbps και Attenuation 55dΒ και αυτό λόγω του ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή χρησιμοποιούσε παλιά ζευκτικά 0.8mm διατομής.Έχω μετρήσει επίσης γραμμή να παίζει 17Mbps στα 5Km με Attenuation 32dB και αυτό διότι όλα τα κεντρικά της περιοχής ήταν διατομής 0.6mm λόγω εργοστασίων, κλπ...

Καλές οι συμβουλές δεν λέω αλλά δεν ισχύουν πάντα και θα πρέπει να δίνονται με προσοχή.
Πάντα φιλικά...

----------


## sweet dreams

> @sweet dreams: χωρίς καμμία παρεξήγηση, βλέπω σε πάρα πολλά νήματα, το Copy Paste σου για έλεγχο καλωδίωσης κλπ.Οι παρεμβάσεις σε εσκαλίτ, χωνευτές, Χ.Κ., ΒΟΧ, κλπ. δεν επιτρέπονται στον καθένα.Μπορεί να προξενηθεί ζημιά σε ξένες γραμμές, κλπ....
> Επίσης όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω τα θεωρητικά μέγιστα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των Ελληνικών δικτύων αυτή την στιγμή, απλά δεν ισχύουν.Σαφώς υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις.Έχω μετρήσει γραμμή στα 9Km (καλωδιακά) να παίζει με 13Mbps και Attenuation 55dΒ και αυτό λόγω του ότι ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή χρησιμοποιούσε παλιά ζευκτικά 0.8mm διατομής.Έχω μετρήσει επίσης γραμμή να παίζει 17Mbps στα 5Km με Attenuation 32dB και αυτό διότι όλα τα κεντρικά της περιοχής ήταν διατομής 0.6mm λόγω εργοστασίων, κλπ...
> 
> Καλές οι συμβουλές δεν λέω αλλά δεν ισχύουν πάντα και θα πρέπει να δίνονται με προσοχή.
> Πάντα φιλικά...


Tα σχόλια πάνω σ' αυτά που γράφουμε εξυπακούεται ότι είναι ευπρόσδεκτα.

Ξεκινώντας από τον κατανεμητή, στις οδηγίες με Bolt γράμματα υπάρχει το εξής:

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!

ΟΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΕΜΗΤΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ 

 ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ.

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ 

 ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ.*

Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να σχολιάσουμε κάτι πάνω σ' αυτό.

Αν τώρα μένουμε σε πολυκατοικία, γιατί για τον δικό μας δεν τίθεται θέμα, ο καθένας από μας ξέρει

τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας του και τι ισχύει.

Στην δική μου π.χ. που είναι τετραπλοκατοικία(που το βρήκα), κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε μεταξύ μας.

Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να ξέρω τι ισχύει στην κατοικία του καθενός, οπότε απλά του εφιστώ την προσοχή.

Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα, θα πρέπει να έχουμε μια βάση σύγκρισης, ώστε να ξεκινάμε από εκεί και 

να υπολογίζουμε τι γίνεται.

Το θεωρητικό άλλωστε το τονίζουμε με Bolt και ενίοτε με υπογράμμιση(*θεωρητικά πάντα*).

Αν υπάρξει επαναπροσδιορισμός του δικού μας Calculator, γιατί και τα άλλα που έχω βρεί τον ίδιο υπολογισμό

κάνουν, θα βάζουμε άλλες τιμές.

Ούτε φυσικά και την πτώση της κάθε περιοχής της Ελλάδας μπορούμε να ξέρουμε, οπότε βάζουμε ένα φυσιολογικό

από.....έως.

Αν κάνουμε τους* ελέγχους*, *οχλήσουμε* τον πάροχο μας, *τσεκάρουμε* την περιοχή μας και δούμε ότι δεν έχουμε

τα αναμενόμενα, αποφασίζουμε πως θα πορευτούμε.

Οι συμβουλές λοιπόν είναι αυτές και δίνονται σε μεγάλα παιδιά και φυσικά, απ' ότι δείχνουν οι επισημάνσεις, με προσοχή.

Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει και πάει και χαλάσει τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας του, δεν νομίζω να φταίει επειδή του

το είπε κάποιος από εμάς.  :Smile: 

φιλικά

----------


## lak100

σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η cyta  στην επιχειρηση του πατερα μου δεν εχουμε βαλει ακομα το ρουτερ. μπηκα στο mycyta και μου ζητησε να αλλαξω κωδικο. η αλλαγη κωδικου ισχυει μονο για το mycta η και για τα στοιχεια συνδεσης? επειδη ο πατερας μου ειναι ασχετος παιζει μολις συνδεσει το ρουτερ να κατεβουν μονες τους οι ρυθμισεις?

----------


## Panosgep

Ναι. Οι βασικές ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει το ιντερνετ και η τηλεφωνία θα κατέβουν μέσα σε 10' αφού συνδέσεις το router.

----------


## lak100

> Ναι. Οι βασικές ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει το ιντερνετ και η τηλεφωνία θα κατέβουν μέσα σε 10' αφού συνδέσεις το router.


 ποιο password θα ισχυει ομως το παλιο που ηρθε με μηνυμα η το καινουριο που εβαλα?

----------


## Panosgep

Λογικά εάν βάλεις το ρούτερ πριν αλλάξεις το pass θα έχει το παλιό.
Σε περίπτωση που κάνεις reset το router θα τραβήξει το καινούριο.

----------


## Hetfield

Οι ρυθμισεις θα κατεβουν μονες τους αυτοματα μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο.
Δεν χρειαζεται να κανει καποια ρυθμιση ο πατερας σου.
Τον κωδικο που αλλαζεις τον αλλαζεις για τη πυλη μονο.

----------


## Godian

Φίλε μου, κανονικά έπρεπε να ερθει τεχνικός και να στα σύνδεση. 
Παρτους τηλέφωνο και πες τους. 
Σε εμένα ήρθαν μέτρησαν τη γραμμή του σπιτιού, μου συνδεσαν το ρουτερ, και όλα καλά. 
Για cyta πάντα μιλάω. 
Αλλά όχι ο κωδικός είναι μόνο για το my cyta άμα θέλεις να τον αλλάξεις

----------


## katop56

Για όσους έχουν Cyta και στην πορεία βάλουν συναγερμό, πρέπει να κάνουν κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση;

----------


## Panosgep

> Για όσους έχουν Cyta και στην πορεία βάλουν συναγερμό, πρέπει να κάνουν κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση;


Θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί ο συναγερμός με τον εξοπλισμό της cyta και όχι με την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lak100

ενω η cyta εχει καλες τιμες γενικα στο πακετο με το σκετο ιντερνετ και απλη τηλεφωνια ειναι πανακριβη θεωρω πολλα τα 23 ευρω που δινω τον μηνα ελπιζω σε 4 μηνες που ληγει το συμβολαιο να μου κανουν καποια εκπτωση

----------


## alive

Αυτό τι site είναι?

https://www.getaline.gr/cyta-2play/c...-extra-plus-18

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Αυτό τι site είναι?
> 
> https://www.getaline.gr/cyta-2play/c...-extra-plus-18


Εξωτερικος συνεργατης.
Η προσφορα αφορα νεους συνδρομητες μονο και εχει  κοστος ενεργοποιησης 30 ευρω.. 
Εαν εχεις ηδη cyta και ληγει το συμβολαιο σου , καλυτερα να παρεις τηλεφωνο στη cyta η' να πας σε cytaspot.

----------


## Godian

Εγω δινω για 8αρα και σταθερο χωρις πακετα ομιλιας 19 ευρω. ενα φιλαρακι μου μετα το χρονο του το εκαναν 16
πιστευω μια χαρα ειναιι....

----------


## alive

> Εξωτερικος συνεργατης.
> Η προσφορα αφορα νεους συνδρομητες μονο και εχει  κοστος ενεργοποιησης 30 ευρω.. 
> Εαν εχεις ηδη cyta και ληγει το συμβολαιο σου , καλυτερα να παρεις τηλεφωνο στη cyta η' να πας σε cytaspot.



Σκέφτομαι για Cyta.

'Αρα συμφέρει απ' αυτό το site.

----------


## sakisastra

Εδω και δυο μερρες συνδρομητης και εγω στην cyta.το τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης.το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι κλειδωνω 6-7mbps χαμηλοτερα απο οτι ημουν στον οτε,ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? att=27-snr=8.Με το ιδιο attunation αλλα με snr=9 στον οτε κλειδωνα στα 17-17,5 και τωρα στην cyta απο 11 εως 11,5 με το ζορι. Εχει μηπως και η cyta τιποτα κανενα 12αρι προφιλ γιατι μου φενετε λιγο παραξενο που το Maximum Attainable Rate ειναι παντα γυρω στα 12500

----------


## Godian

Φιλε μου, μη συγκρίνεις ΟΤΕ, με τις άλλες εταιρίες.... Είναι αμαρτία.... Εγω όταν είχα ΟΤΕ πριν 3 χρόνια κλειδωνα 17 και τώρα έχω 8 άρα cyta αλλά το μαξιμουν πάει μέχρι 10.
Βρες το λαθος

----------


## sakisastra

ναι συμφωνω αλλα δεν περιμενα τετοια μεγαλη διαφορα και εκτος αυτου οταν εκανα αιτηση μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω την ιδια ταχυτητα με τον οτε.Αν δεν μπορουν να προσφερουν οτι και ο οτε καλο ειναι να το λενε στον κοσμο και οχι να τον κοροιδευουν.Ξερει κανεις αν εχω το δικαιωμα για ακυρωση της συμβασης?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ναι συμφωνω αλλα δεν περιμενα τετοια μεγαλη διαφορα και εκτος αυτου οταν εκανα αιτηση μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω την ιδια ταχυτητα με τον οτε.Αν δεν μπορουν να προσφερουν οτι και ο οτε καλο ειναι να το λενε στον κοσμο και οχι να τον κοροιδευουν.Ξερει κανεις αν εχω το δικαιωμα για ακυρωση της συμβασης?



Αυτά που έχεις να κάνεις είναι αρχικά να δηλώσεις βλάβη για χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι αργότερα, καταγγέλλεις τη σύμβαση με τη Cyta. Αν σε 20 μέρες το πρόβλημα δεν επιλυθεί, στέλνεις την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και απλά θα ελπίζεις να διορθωθεί η βλάβη ή ακόμα καλύτερα ν' αποχωρήσεις από τη Cyta δωρεάν...

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ataggelia.html

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> ναι συμφωνω αλλα δεν περιμενα τετοια μεγαλη διαφορα και εκτος αυτου οταν εκανα αιτηση μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω την ιδια ταχυτητα με τον οτε.Αν δεν μπορουν να προσφερουν οτι και ο οτε καλο ειναι να το λενε στον κοσμο και οχι να τον κοροιδευουν.Ξερει κανεις αν εχω το δικαιωμα για ακυρωση της συμβασης?


Μπορείς (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) μέσα σε 15 μέρες  να ακυρώσεις την σύμβαση χωρίς κάποια χρέωση.

----------


## Gio Alex

Εντός 14 (νομίζω) ημερών έχεις το δικαίωμα για υπαναχώρηση. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν ζητήσεις να ξαναπάς ΟΤΕ τι μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν να πληρώσεις...

----------


## graal

Εντός 14 ημερών από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, έχεις το δικαίωμα της υπαναχώρησης στον προηγούμενό σου πάροχο εντελώς δωρεάν.

----------


## proktor

> Εδω και δυο μερρες συνδρομητης και εγω στην cyta.το τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης.το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι κλειδωνω 6-7mbps χαμηλοτερα απο οτι ημουν στον οτε,ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? att=27-snr=8.Με το ιδιο attunation αλλα με snr=9 στον οτε κλειδωνα στα 17-17,5 και τωρα στην cyta απο 11 εως 11,5 με το ζορι. Εχει μηπως και η cyta τιποτα κανενα 12αρι προφιλ γιατι μου φενετε λιγο παραξενο που το Maximum Attainable Rate ειναι παντα γυρω στα 12500


Δες πρώτα μην έχεις ξεχασμένη καμία συσκευή στην γραμμή σου χύμα,ή γενικότερα αν άφησες την συνδεσμολογία ίδια με ΟΤΕ,μπορεί αυτό να σε ρίχνει.

----------


## Godian

βεβαιος και εχεις αλλα υπο ορους....
αφου υπογραψες και η συμβαση λεει εως 24 δε πληρωνεις το προστιμο-ακυρωση συμβολαιου

- - - Updated - - -

Δε παει ιδια με τον ΟΤΕ φιλε μου με την καμια  :Smile: ))

----------


## sakisastra

Δεν εχω ξεχασει τιποτα απο οτε.απο την κεντρικη πριζα του τοιχου απευθειας στο ρουτερ χωρις σπλιτερ. το ηξερα οτι δεν θα ειναι οπως με τον οτε αλλα δεν περιμενα τοση μεγαλη διαφορα, ρπιν απο μερικα χρονια που ειχα βαλει φορθνετ για ενα χρονο ειχα χασει μονο 1mbps.εκανα τηλ στην cyta και μου ειπαν οτι αυριο θα στειλουν τεχνικο να το δει, οποτε περιμενω μεχρι αυριο και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## sakisastra

Ηρθε τεχνικος σημερα και απλα μετρησε την γραμμη τιποτα αλλο λεει δεν μπορει να κανει.το αποτελεσμα τις μετρησεως ειναι 10.9mbps πιο κατω και απο αυτο που συνχρονιζει το ρουτερ.Θα το δωσει ειπε βλαβη στον οτε αλλα να μην περιμενω πολλα πραγματα μου λεει γιατι απο τον οτε δινουν στους παροχους τις παλιες γραμμες και κρατανε τις καλες για δικους τους πελατες.

----------


## nnn

Πόσο ακόμα θα λένε αυτήν την μπούρδα στους πελάτες τους οι εναλλακτικοί ?

----------


## sdikr

> Πόσο ακόμα θα λένε αυτήν την μπούρδα στους πελάτες τους οι εναλλακτικοί ?


Για Πάντα!!    :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Για Πάντα!!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## graal

> Πόσο ακόμα θα λένε αυτήν την μπούρδα στους πελάτες τους οι εναλλακτικοί ?


 Έχει όμως μια βάση αν το καλοσκεφτείς...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sakisastra

> Πόσο ακόμα θα λένε αυτήν την μπούρδα στους πελάτες τους οι εναλλακτικοί ?


Εχετε να προτεινετε καποια ενεργεια που πρεπει να κανω?κατι ωστε να τους ζορισω μπας και γινει κατι?

----------


## graal

> Εδω και δυο μερρες συνδρομητης και εγω στην cyta.το τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμης.το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι κλειδωνω 6-7mbps χαμηλοτερα απο οτι ημουν στον οτε,ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο? att=27-snr=8.Με το ιδιο attunation αλλα με snr=9 στον οτε κλειδωνα στα 17-17,5 και τωρα στην cyta απο 11 εως 11,5 με το ζορι. Εχει μηπως και η cyta τιποτα κανενα 12αρι προφιλ γιατι μου φενετε λιγο παραξενο που το Maximum Attainable Rate ειναι παντα γυρω στα 12500


Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι πως στον οτε έπαιρνες γραμμή από καφαο ενώ στην cyta από Α/Κ με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος και όσο προλαβαίνεις το 14ήμερο, πάρε ένα τηλ στο 13888 και ρώτα αν κάνεις υπαναχώρηση, θεωρείσαι νέος πελάτης? Γιατί αν θεωρείσαι νέος πελάτης γλιτώνεις τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## NexTiN

Αν ο φίλος είναι όντως στα Κουφάλια, η Cyta έχει απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση (καμπίνα) δίπλα στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ.Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει εγκαταστήσει καθόλου Mini-DSLAM στην περιοχή.Μια μικρή πτώση δικαιολογείται, αλλά 6-7Mbps που αναφέρει, όντως φαίνονται πολλά...

----------


## graal

> Αν ο φίλος είναι όντως στα Κουφάλια, η Cyta έχει απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση (καμπίνα) δίπλα στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ.Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει εγκαταστήσει καθόλου Mini-DSLAM στην περιοχή.Μια μικρή πτώση δικαιολογείται, αλλά 6-7Mbps που αναφέρει, όντως φαίνονται πολλά...


Δεν την ξέρω την περιοχή, δεν έχω άποψη  :Smile:  αλλά 6-7Mbps κάτω είναι πολλά.

----------


## vasman15

Μετα απο τρια σχεδον χρονια στη cyta και με συνεχη προβληματα ειμαι ετοιμος να επιστρεψω μελαφρα πηδηματακια στον μπαμπα οτε,το τελευταιο θεμα εχει να κανει με τον download που οταν γινεται δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεθει καποιος αλλος στο internet ,γιατι απλα δεν ανοιγει ο browser...και οταν ειναι συνδεμενες παραπανω απο μια συσκευη η συνδεση σερνεται...

----------


## sakisastra

> Αν ο φίλος είναι όντως στα Κουφάλια, η Cyta έχει απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση (καμπίνα) δίπλα στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ.Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει εγκαταστήσει καθόλου Mini-DSLAM στην περιοχή.Μια μικρή πτώση δικαιολογείται, αλλά 6-7Mbps που αναφέρει, όντως φαίνονται πολλά...


Στα Κουφαλια ειμαι φιλε μου.Στο οτε κατω απο 17500 δεν επαιξα ποτε τωρα 11353 ειναι το μαξιμουμ που εχω πιασει

----------


## Hetfield

> Μετα απο τρια σχεδον χρονια στη cyta και με συνεχη προβληματα ειμαι ετοιμος να επιστρεψω μελαφρα πηδηματακια στον μπαμπα οτε,το τελευταιο θεμα εχει να κανει με τον download που οταν γινεται δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεθει καποιος αλλος στο internet ,γιατι απλα δεν ανοιγει ο browser...και οταν ειναι συνδεμενες παραπανω απο μια συσκευη η συνδεση σερνεται...


Οι συνδεσεις των υπολογιστων γινονται ασυρματα;

----------


## sakisastra

σημερα ελαβα ηχογραφημενο τηλεφωνημα οτι ο ελεγχος ολοκληρωθηκε, το αποτελεσμα ενα μεγαλο τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα

----------


## Godian

να πας στον ΟΤΕ μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις φιλε μου  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Να σας πω και κατι ακομα.
Εγω ειχα ΟΤΕ πριν 4 χρονια και κλειδωνα 16 το πολυ.
με 1,500 μετρα απο το DSLAM και τα καλωδια τα ειχα ενωμενα με το χερι επειδη ηταν κοντα φαντασου.
τωρα ειμαι στη cyta 7 μηνες εφτιαξα τα καλωδια και ειμαι οκ.
εχω 8αρα και πιανει κανονικα. αλλα το μαξιμουν που μου δειχνει ειναι το πολυ 11.
Γιατι να παω παραπανω? να εχω προβληματα? καλα ειμαι εδω... αμα θελω να εχω καλη ταχυτητα παω στον ΟΤΕ αμα θελεις ποιο φθηνα καλα εισαι και εκει που εισαι.
κατεβασε ενα προφιλ στα 8 και πιστευω εισαι καλα. Οσο το ψαχνεις τζαμπα χαλιεσαι .....
η ζωη ειναι μικρη

Δε το λεω σε σενα προσωπικα μη θυμωσεις....
αλλο να εχεις προβλημα τεχνικο. και αλλο να συγκρινεις εταιριες.
ποτε δεν ειναι η ιδια με την αλλη.....

φαε ενα παγωτο με γευση φραουλα και ενα με σοκολατα.
και τα 2 ειναι παγωτα. αλλα εχουν διαφορετικη γευση

----------


## SkyNet

Τι σχέση έχει το παγωτό με τον συγχρονισμό; 
Ο φίλος πιο πάνω συγχρόνιζε με άλλο πάροχο πολύ πιο ψηλά. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πληρώνει έως 24Mbps. Λογικό είναι να θέλει να έχει την ίδια ταχύτητα.

Αναφορικά να πω πως από τα 16Mbps που συγχρόνιζα όσο ήμουν στη NetOne η σύνδεσή μου με Cyta είναι πλέον το πολύ στα 11Mbps και αυτό εξαρτάται από τον καιρό, αν είναι ανάδρομος ο Ερμής κτλ. κτλ. Σίγουρα το ολοένα και αυξανόμενο Crosstalking παίζει το ρόλο του αλλά 5Mbps είναι πολλά.

----------


## Godian

παιζει ρολο και τα λεφτα που πληρωνεις.
Δε γινετε ολα να ειναι στην ιδια ποιοτητα.....
και πληρωνει για εως 24 ,και οχι για 24

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι σχέση έχει το παγωτό με τον συγχρονισμό; 
> Ο φίλος πιο πάνω συγχρόνιζε με άλλο πάροχο πολύ πιο ψηλά. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πληρώνει έως 24Mbps. Λογικό είναι να θέλει να έχει την ίδια ταχύτητα.
> 
> Αναφορικά να πω πως από τα 16Mbps που συγχρόνιζα όσο ήμουν στη NetOne η σύνδεσή μου με Cyta είναι πλέον το πολύ στα 11Mbps και αυτό εξαρτάται από τον καιρό, αν είναι ανάδρομος ο Ερμής κτλ. κτλ. Σίγουρα το ολοένα και αυξανόμενο Crosstalking παίζει το ρόλο του αλλά 5Mbps είναι πολλά.


Εγω το ιδιο πραγμα επαθα οταν ημουν ακομα στη Netone. Επιανα 18mbps και εν καιρω επεσα στα 12. Με Cyta πιανω 13.
Και ναι, το crosstalk μπορει να σου ριξει ακομα και 5 mbps.

----------


## Godian

Εγω πιστευω οτι κανουν ολοι το  λαθος και συγκρινουν με ΟΤΕ η σε σπιτια που εμεναν αλλου και ειχαν διαφορετικη Εταιρια....
Εχω γνωστο που εχει forthnet και πιανει 21mbps  ο κομβος ειναι κατω απο το μπαλκονι του και η οικοδομη ειναι 50 ετων

----------


## sakisastra

> να πας στον ΟΤΕ μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις φιλε μου 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να σας πω και κατι ακομα.
> Εγω ειχα ΟΤΕ πριν 4 χρονια και κλειδωνα 16 το πολυ.
> με 1,500 μετρα απο το DSLAM και τα καλωδια τα ειχα ενωμενα με το χερι επειδη ηταν κοντα φαντασου.
> τωρα ειμαι στη cyta 7 μηνες εφτιαξα τα καλωδια και ειμαι οκ.
> εχω 8αρα και πιανει κανονικα. αλλα το μαξιμουν που μου δειχνει ειναι το πολυ 11.
> ...


Δεν συγκρινω οτε με cyta, θελω αυτα που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη μου να τα εχω.Γιατι στις αλλες εταιριες πχ φορθνετ,χολ δεν υπαρχουν τοσες μεγαλες διαφορες με τον οτε?αυτες δεν ειναι φθηνες εταιριες?εξαλου οταν με πηραν τηλ για να παω στο δυκτιο τους μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω οτι ταχυτητα ειχα και στον οτε οποτε αφου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που ταζεις μην τα λες και κοροιδευεις τους πελατες σου.Πειτε απο την αρχη οτι αν ερθετε στην cyta θα εχετε μια απωλεια 6-7mbps ωστε ο πελατης να το γνωριζει και μετα να επιλεγει αυτος με δικη του ευθηνη και να μην φτανουμε σε καταστασεις ωστε να περνουμε εξοπλισμο και μετα να τον ξαναγυριζουμε πισω και ολη την σχετικη διαδικασια που χρειαζετε για να ξαναγινει  αλλαγη παροχου

----------


## Godian

Αμα στο ειπαν αυτο μπορεις να φυγεις κιολας.
Ειναι υποσχεση και καταπαταει τον Ορο του συμβολαιου.
Ειναι παραπλανηση.... μπορεις να το αποδείξεις αυτο που σου έταξαν?

----------


## sakisastra

> Εγω πιστευω οτι κανουν ολοι το  λαθος και συγκρινουν με ΟΤΕ η σε σπιτια που εμεναν αλλου και ειχαν διαφορετικη Εταιρια....
> Εχω γνωστο που εχει forthnet και πιανει 21mbps  ο κομβος ειναι κατω απο το μπαλκονι του και η οικοδομη ειναι 50 ετων


Δεν εχω αλλαξει σπιτι.παλια ειχα φορθνετ και επιανα σχεδον οτι με τον οτε.η καμπινα της cyta ειναι ακριβως διπλα απο τα κεντρικα του οτε και για αυτο δεν εχει αλλαξει και το attunation.

- - - Updated - - -

Δυστηχως οχι δεν περιμενα οτι θα εχω τετοια διαφορα ωστε να ηχογραφω τα δεκαδες τηλεφωνα που μου εκαναν για να γινω συνδρομητης τους

----------


## Godian

τα εχουν ηχογραφημενα αυτοι..... 
μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια αν τους πεις οτι μου ειπατε αυτο και εχω αυτο....
θα πληρωνω βαση διαιρεσης το παγιο με αυτα που μου τάξατε  :Smile: ) 
Πιανει φιλε μου
Μεχρι να γινει δουλεια βεβαια.... μετα φυγε... στειλε μια γραπτη καταγγελια και φυγε

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν συγκρινω οτε με cyta, θελω αυτα που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη μου να τα εχω.Γιατι στις αλλες εταιριες πχ φορθνετ,χολ δεν υπαρχουν τοσες μεγαλες διαφορες με τον οτε?αυτες δεν ειναι φθηνες εταιριες?εξαλου οταν με πηραν τηλ για να παω στο δυκτιο τους μου ειπαν οτι θα εχω οτι ταχυτητα ειχα και στον οτε οποτε αφου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που ταζεις μην τα λες και κοροιδευεις τους πελατες σου.*Πειτε απο την αρχη οτι αν ερθετε στην cyta θα εχετε μια απωλεια 6-7mbps* ωστε ο πελατης να το γνωριζει και μετα να επιλεγει αυτος με δικη του ευθηνη και να μην φτανουμε σε καταστασεις ωστε να περνουμε εξοπλισμο και μετα να τον ξαναγυριζουμε πισω και ολη την σχετικη διαδικασια που χρειαζετε για να ξαναγινει  αλλαγη παροχου


Δεν το ξερει για να στο πει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Από netone σε cyta (επειδή έχουνε και οι δύο voip) έχασα περίπου 3, με απόσταση από το ΑΚ 600μ. Τώρα που είμαι vdsl είμαι κολλημένος στα μαξιμουμ

----------


## sakisastra

> Δεν το ξερει για να στο πει.


 Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το 90% των συνδρομητων που πανε στην cyta απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο πεφτουν σε ταχυτητα?

----------


## Hetfield

> Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το 90% των συνδρομητων που πανε στην cyta απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο πεφτουν σε ταχυτητα?


Η Cyta (και ο καθε εναλλακτικος παροχος) δεν διαχειριζεται το δικτυο χαλκου που φτανει στο σπιτι σου.
Το δικτυο αυτο το διαχειριζεται ο ΟΤΕ. 
Με ΟΤΕ ειχες υψηλοτερο συγχρονισμο.
Το συμπερασμα ειναι αυτονοητο νομιζω.

----------


## graal

Η εμπειρία μου με cyta δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη όσον αφορά το ίντερνετ.  εδώ  είναι τα παλιά μου στατιστικά με  cyta. Με 73 μέτρα απόσταση από Α/Κ περίμενα είναι η αλήθεια κάτι καλύτερο. 2-3Mbps χαμηλότερα από οτε. Έσπασα το συμβόλαιο και πήγα forthnet, και η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη. Παραθέτω και ένα γράφημα στην ταχύτητα download όπως την κατέγραψε το Whitebox το τελευταίο 3μήνο καθώς και τα τωρινά μου στατιστικά. Καλωδιώσεις, πρίζες κλπ δεν έχω αλλάξει από όταν πρωτοέβαλα internet.

----------


## sakisastra

> Η Cyta (και ο καθε εναλλακτικος παροχος) δεν διαχειριζεται το δικτυο χαλκου που φτανει στο σπιτι σου.
> Το δικτυο αυτο το διαχειριζεται ο ΟΤΕ. 
> Με ΟΤΕ ειχες υψηλοτερο συγχρονισμο.
> Το συμπερασμα ειναι αυτονοητο νομιζω.


Δεν διαβασες οτι ειπα απο την αρχη.Και με φορθνετ ειχα σχεδον ιδιο  συγχρονισμο με τον οτε,το θεμα ειναι οτι κατι τρεχει με την cyta και δεν ξερω γιατι τετοια χαλια.Δες και το παραπανω φιλο με την εμπειρια του στην cyta τυχαιο?

----------


## alex24

Θα συμφωνησω και γω οτι κατι παιζει με την cyta και με τις ταχυτητες,μετα απο φορητοτητα απο την hol στην cyta σε δευτερη γραμμη ο συχρονισμος ειναι χαλια στην hol με snr 9 ειχα χαλαρα πανω απο 8,5 και με αρκετες μερες uptime τωρα με την cyta και με snr 6 με το ζορι 6800 με το zte και δοκιμαζοντας το tg585v8 φτανω στα 7125.Αντιθετα η πρωτη και κυρια γραμμη ΟΤΕ ειναι σταθερα 10mbps με το ιδιο att και snr εδω και 5 μερες.

----------


## Godian

ετσι ειναι φιλε μου  :Smile: ))

----------


## katop56

> Από netone σε cyta (επειδή έχουνε και οι δύο voip) έχασα περίπου 3, με απόσταση από το ΑΚ 600μ. Τώρα που είμαι vdsl είμαι κολλημένος στα μαξιμουμ


Και το ίδιο router, μην το ξεχνάς αυτό.
Και η εξυπηρέτηση η μέρα με τη νύχτα

- - - Updated - - -




> Η Cyta (και ο καθε εναλλακτικος παροχος) δεν διαχειριζεται το δικτυο χαλκου που φτανει στο σπιτι σου.
> Το δικτυο αυτο το διαχειριζεται ο ΟΤΕ. 
> Με ΟΤΕ ειχες υψηλοτερο συγχρονισμο.
> Το συμπερασμα ειναι αυτονοητο νομιζω.


Υπαλληλος εναλλακτικού μου ειχε πει ότι τις καλές γραμμές τις κρατάει ο ΟΤΕ για πάρτη του.

----------


## attanaze

> Μετα απο τρια σχεδον χρονια στη cyta και με συνεχη προβληματα ειμαι ετοιμος να επιστρεψω μελαφρα πηδηματακια στον μπαμπα οτε,το τελευταιο θεμα εχει να κανει με τον download που οταν γινεται δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεθει καποιος αλλος στο internet ,γιατι απλα δεν ανοιγει ο browser...και οταν ειναι συνδεμενες παραπανω απο μια συσκευη η συνδεση σερνεται...


έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα... και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως το router δεν κάνει σωστή δρομολόγηση...!

----------


## sakisastra

Υπαλληλος εναλλακτικού μου ειχε πει ότι τις καλές γραμμές τις κρατάει ο ΟΤΕ για πάρτη του.[/QUOTE]

Εμενα που ηρθε και τεχνικος οτε χθες μου ειπε οτι οι υπαλληλοι λενε βλακιες και οτι ο οτε δεν βαζει χερι πουθενα.Την ιδια γραμμη που ειχες στον οτε εχεις και σε οποιον εναλλακτικο πας και οτι η διαφορα ειναι στα μηχανηματα που εχουν οι εναλλακτικοι, η αληθεια παντος ειναι οτι το attunation ειναι ιδιο με του οτε.Τωρα ο τεχνικος του οτε που ηρθε μετρησε την γραμμη μεσα στο σπιτι και εδειχνε 13,700 και οταν ηρθαν απο cyta μετρανε 11,200 οσο συγχρονιζει και το ρουτερ δηλαδη αλλα το θεμα παραμενει οτι ειμαι πολυ χαμηλα σε συγχρονισμο και βλεπω να μην μπορει να γινει τιποτα, οποτε κανω υπαναχωριση και γυριζω στον οτε

----------


## vasman15

φυσικα και ο οτε βρισκαι τροπο να δινει λυσεις στους συνδρομητες του,τους αλλους τους εχει γραμμενους...μιλαω εκ πειρας,τρια χρονια συν που ειμαι στη συτα εχω προβληματα γιατι ο  οτε τα εκανε μπ@@@ οταν περνουσε τα καλωδια και τωρα δεν κανει κατι να το διορθωσει και απλα αδιαφορει...ερχεται ο τεχνικος τους μετραει την γραμμη και λεει οτι ειναι μια χαρα και ας ειναι χαλια και το δουλεμα συνεχιζεται...ζητησα αλλη γραμμη και βεβαιως για μενα δεν υπαρχει ,ο γειτονας που ειχε και αυτος προβλημμα μολις γυρισε στον οτε απο συτα του βρηκαν και γραμμη και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα...παντως ο τεχνικος του οτε μου εδωσε με τον τροπο του να καταλαβω οτι αν γυρισω στον οτε θα λυθει το προβλημα δια μαγειας...ο νοων νοητω...

----------


## sdikr

> φυσικα και ο οτε βρισκαι τροπο να δινει λυσεις στους συνδρομητες του,τους αλλους τους εχει γραμμενους...μιλαω εκ πειρας,τρια χρονια συν που ειμαι στη συτα εχω προβληματα γιατι ο  οτε τα εκανε μπ@@@ οταν περνουσε τα καλωδια και τωρα δεν κανει κατι να το διορθωσει και απλα αδιαφορει...ερχεται ο τεχνικος τους μετραει την γραμμη και λεει οτι ειναι μια χαρα και ας ειναι χαλια και το δουλεμα συνεχιζεται...ζητησα αλλη γραμμη και βεβαιως για μενα δεν υπαρχει ,ο γειτονας που ειχε και αυτος προβλημμα μολις γυρισε στον οτε απο συτα του βρηκαν και γραμμη και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα...παντως ο τεχνικος του οτε μου εδωσε με τον τροπο του να καταλαβω οτι αν γυρισω στον οτε θα λυθει το προβλημα δια μαγειας...ο νοων νοητω...


Ναι λογικό είναι να δίνει λύση ο ΟΤΕ στους συνδρομητές στου,  το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εσύ αποδέχεσαι ότι ο παρόχος σου δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει λύση.
Υπάρχουν όλα στο RUO,

----------


## vasman15

δυστυχως στην περιοχη μου υπαρχει μονο ο οτε και η συτα,για μενα ειναι καθαρα εμμεσος εκβιασμος αυτο που κανει ο οτε γιαυτο και δεν γουσταρω ...εκτος αυτου ειναι και τσιμπημενες οι τιμες που εχει σε σχεση με τους αλλους παροχους...τι ειναι το ruo?

----------


## minas

> Πόσο ακόμα θα λένε αυτήν την μπούρδα στους πελάτες τους οι εναλλακτικοί ?


Αφού το λένε και από τον ΟΤΕ, οι άλλοι γιατί να μην το επαναλάβουν? :P

----------


## nokian82

Εκανα κ εγω σημερα αιτηση για Cyta στην Θεσσαλονικη κ ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα! 
Το τηλεφωνο το σταθερο θα ειναι μεσω Voip;

----------


## man with no name

Ναι μέσω voip,απλά να ξέρεις ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δεν θα έχεις σταθερό.

----------


## Atheros

Ναι voip, αλλά μην ανησυχείς είναι άψογη η ποιότητα του ήχου χωρίς τα αναλογικά παράσιτα.

----------


## nokian82

> Ναι μέσω voip,απλά να ξέρεις ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δεν θα έχεις σταθερό.



Θελει και voip τηλεφωνο ομως;

----------


## Gio Alex

> Θελει και voip τηλεφωνο ομως;


Όχι. Απλά συνδέεις το τηλέφωνό σου στο ρούτερ σε υποδοχή για το τηλέφωνο

----------


## graal

> Εκανα κ εγω σημερα αιτηση για Cyta στην Θεσσαλονικη κ ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα! 
> Το τηλεφωνο το σταθερο θα ειναι μεσω Voip;


 Στο εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!! Ναι η τηλεφωνία τους είναι Voip.

----------


## nokian82

Τι ευχες ειναι αυτες ρε παιδια, με κανετε κ ανησυχω. Αν εχω ενα τηλεφωνο Voip εγω δεν μπορω να το συνδεσω πανω στις αλλες θυρες του ethernet και να ειμαι κομπλε;

----------


## nnn

Όχι, συνδέεις κλασικό τηλέφωνο στην έξοδο του router.

----------


## nokian82

> Όχι, συνδέεις κλασικό τηλέφωνο στην έξοδο του router.



Αν θες ομως, μπορεις να βαλεις;

----------


## nnn

Για να στήσεις άλλον VoIP provider ναι, όχι Cyta όμως.

----------


## umay

> Εκανα κ εγω σημερα αιτηση για Cyta στην Θεσσαλονικη κ ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα! 
> Το τηλεφωνο το σταθερο θα ειναι μεσω Voip;


Ναι.
Και ... όλα θα πάνε καλά ...

----------


## Hetfield

Μια χαρα θα πανε ολα.
Καλυτερο ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια δεν θα βρεις.
Κανενα προβλημα εδω και 3 χρονια με τη γραμμη μου.

Απλα εχουν δωσει την εξυπηρετηση πελατων σε μια ηλιθια εταιρια.

----------


## Godian

ναι φιλε μου VOIP θα ειναι. Εγω συκιες που ειμαι ειναι ολα καλα

----------


## minas

> Ναι μέσω voip,απλά να ξέρεις ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δεν θα έχεις σταθερό.


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ένα UPS στο ρούτερ είναι καλή επένδυση. Έτσι έχεις δίκτυο ακόμη κι όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα, ενώ στην περίπτωση της Cyta δεν χάνεις και το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## sakisastra

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ένα UPS στο ρούτερ είναι καλή επένδυση. Έτσι έχεις δίκτυο ακόμη κι όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα, ενώ στην περίπτωση της Cyta δεν χάνεις και το τηλέφωνο.


Σε αυτους που εχουν λαπτοπ ναι.Τι να το κανω το δικτυο αν εχω σταθερο υπολογιστη και εχει διακοπη ρευματος?

----------


## Panosgep

> Σε αυτους που εχουν λαπτοπ ναι.Τι να το κανω το δικτυο αν εχω σταθερο υπολογιστη και εχει διακοπη ρευματος?


Βάζεις και το pc στο UPS  :ROFL:

----------


## sakisastra

Και ποσο νομιζεις οτι αντεχει ενα ups με σταθερο πανω του 5?10?βαρια 15 λεπτα :Thinking:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και ποσο νομιζεις οτι αντεχει ενα ups με σταθερο πανω του 5?10?βαρια 15 λεπτα


Τόσο όσο να κάνει ένα κανονικό shutdown.

Μετά μένεις με το πορτατίφ που έχεις συνδέσει στο ups με λάμπα οικονομίας, και είσαι ο μοναδικός στη γειτονιά που έχεις φως μέχρι να βρεις τις λάμπες πετρελαίου    :Razz: 

Εχω cyta,  βλεπεις....

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και ποσο νομιζεις οτι αντεχει ενα ups με σταθερο πανω του 5?10?βαρια 15 λεπτα


Αν είναι τέτοιο  αντέχει μήνες.  :Cool:

----------


## Atheros

Δεν χρειάζεται ups.Πρακτικά οι διακοπές ρεύματος δεν κρατούν πολύ με μέσο όρο τα 20 λεπτά. Άν συμβούν 2 το χρόνο άντε 3,μπορεί και καμία! Είναι ψυχολογικός ο φόβος πως  <<Έχω CYTA και άμα γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος τι θα κάνω που δεν θα έχω τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ>>  Θα περιμένεις να επανέλθει.Αυτό θα κάνεις.
Απαντώ έτσι στο θέμα γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι ανταγωνιστικοί πάροχοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν κύριο επιχείρημα εναντίον της εν λόγω εταιρείας cyta. Εγώ τους ρωτώ άν έχουν να μου κάνουν κάποια πιο συμφέρουσα προσφορά αλλά δεν παίρνω απάντηση συνήθως.....( Από forthnet που θέλει να πουλήσει και nova κυρίως ) 
  Δηλαδή όταν το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο της Ελλάδος γίνει all IP δεν θα είναι όλοι voip;
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί για το ψυγείο άν κοπεί το ρεύμα παρά άν  θα έχω τηλέφωνο σταθερό και ίντερνετ.

----------


## NexTiN

> Δεν χρειάζεται ups.Πρακτικά οι διακοπές ρεύματος δεν κρατούν πολύ με μέσο όρο τα 20 λεπτά. Άν συμβούν 2 το χρόνο άντε 3,μπορεί και καμία! Είναι ψυχολογικός ο φόβος πως  <<Έχω CYTA και άμα γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος τι θα κάνω που δεν θα έχω τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ>>  Θα περιμένεις να επανέλθει.Αυτό θα κάνεις.
> Απαντώ έτσι στο θέμα γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι ανταγωνιστικοί πάροχοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν κύριο επιχείρημα εναντίον της εν λόγω εταιρείας cyta. Εγώ τους ρωτώ άν έχουν να μου κάνουν κάποια πιο συμφέρουσα προσφορά αλλά δεν παίρνω απάντηση συνήθως.....( Από forthnet που θέλει να πουλήσει και nova κυρίως ) 
>   Δηλαδή όταν το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο της Ελλάδος γίνει all IP δεν θα είναι όλοι voip;
> Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί για το ψυγείο άν κοπεί το ρεύμα παρά άν  θα έχω τηλέφωνο σταθερό και ίντερνετ.


+1000
Και η πλάκα είναι πως το μεγαλύτερο μέρος συνδρομητών έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, που φυσικά δεν λειτουργεί όταν δεν έχεις ρεύμα.
Θέλω να δω, ειδικά τον ΟΤΕ, όταν θα γίνει all IP πως θα προωθήσει το VoIP του.Εδώ για την πλατφόρμα IMS που έστησαν, βγάλανε ολόκληρο Δ.Τ. λες και ανακάλυψαν τον τροχό.Η Cyta που την χρησιμοποιεί εξ' αρχής δλδ τι να πει??  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Το ότι το δίκτυο θα γίνει all IP δεν σημαίνει πως στον συνδρομητή θα έρχεται VoIP ούτε πως τα κέντρα δεν θα έχουν backup παροχή για περιπτώσεις διακοπής ρεύματος.

Η υλοποίηση της Cyta έχει μειονεκτήματα σε σχέση με την τυπική PSTN, τρόποι αντιμετώπισης υπάρχουν αλλά ας μην τα αρνούμαστε.

----------


## Panosgep

> Και ποσο νομιζεις οτι αντεχει ενα ups με σταθερο πανω του 5?10?βαρια 15 λεπτα


Δηλαδή ένα 900VA με καινούριες μπαταρίες δεν θα κρατήσει πάνω από 20' ένα pc και ένα μόντεμ;;;
Ε τώρα αν εσύ εκείνη την ώρα είσαι σε online gaming και δεν θες να το παρατήσεις, νομίζω ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι ιδιαίτερα για το τηλέφωνο  :No no:

----------


## Hetfield

Οταν δηλαδη θα ερθει καποια στιγμη οπτικη ινα στον καταναλωτη, οι εταιριες θα λενε τη χαζη δικαιολογια για το τηλεφωνο και το ρευμα;
Οι αμερικανοι που εχουνε τηλεφωνια μεσω cable ειναι χαζοι;

Πραγματικα ειναι μια χαζη δικαιλογια. Πρωτον γιατι πλεον υπαρχει και το κινητο, αλλα και γιατι το internet θεωρειται πιο σημαντικο στις νεες ηλικιες παρα η τηλεφωνια. Εγω οταν ασχολιομουνα με τις πωλησεις απλα απεφευγα να πω αυτη τη χαζομαρα.
Ας κοιταξει η Forthnet να φτιαξει την τηλεφωνια της που εχει παρασιτα και θορυβο κι ας αφησει τις βλακειες για το ρευμα και το VoIP.

----------


## Atheros

> Ας κοιταξει η Forthnet να φτιαξει την τηλεφωνια της που εχει παρασιτα και θορυβο κι ας αφησει τις βλακειες για το ρευμα και το VoIP.


Απόλυτα σωστός!

----------


## sakisastra

Μπορει να μας παει καποιος τι σημαινει υπαναχωρηση?οταν καποιος εχει ενεργοποιηθει εχει δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης 14 ημερων σωστα?εκτος απο την αιτηση για υπαναχωρηση ο πελατης κανει τιποτα αλλο η ειναι δουλεια τις εκαστοτε εταιριας?

----------


## Panosgep

> Μπορει να μας παει καποιος τι σημαινει υπαναχωρηση?οταν καποιος εχει ενεργοποιηθει εχει δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης 14 ημερων σωστα?εκτος απο την αιτηση για υπαναχωρηση ο πελατης κανει τιποτα αλλο η ειναι δουλεια τις εκαστοτε εταιριας?


Υπαναχώρηση σημαίνει : Κάνω μια αίτηση φορητότητας σε έναν πάροχο, το μετανιώνω και θέλω να μείνω στον παλιό(λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς , ή επειδή έτσι μου κάπνισε)
Το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης για το πόσες ημέρες είναι δυνατόν να γίνει έπειτα από την αίτηση, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ορίζει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος. 
Εκτός από την αίτηση ο πάροχος λογικά θα ζητήσει επιπλέον στοιχεία, όπως τον λόγο της υπαναχώρησης, και πολύ πιθανό κάποια επιβεβαίωση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής.
Εάν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

----------


## sdikr

> Υπαναχώρηση σημαίνει : Κάνω μια αίτηση φορητότητας σε έναν πάροχο, το μετανιώνω και θέλω να μείνω στον παλιό(λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς , ή επειδή έτσι μου κάπνισε)
> Το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης για το πόσες ημέρες είναι δυνατόν να γίνει έπειτα από την αίτηση, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ορίζει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος. 
> Εκτός από την αίτηση ο πάροχος λογικά θα ζητήσει επιπλέον στοιχεία, όπως τον λόγο της υπαναχώρησης, και πολύ πιθανό κάποια επιβεβαίωση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής.
> Εάν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.


Οι 14 μέρες είναι για τις συμβάσεις εξ αποστάσεως και ισχύουν απο την στιγμή που θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας στην γραμμή σου,  αν η αίτηση γίνει σε κατάστημα δεν ισχύουν οι 14 μέρες

----------


## sakisastra

Μαλιστα μεχρι εδω ολα καλα.Απο την στιγμη που κανω εγω αιτημα υπαναχωρησης στον εκαστοτε παροχο πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλη διαδικασια? πχ ειμαι οτε και παω στην φορθνετ και εντος 14 ημερων υποβαλλω αιτημα υπαναχωρησης στην φορθνετ,με γυριζουν αυτοματα στον οτε η πρεπει να κανω εγω καποια αλλη διαδικασια?

----------


## Panosgep

> Μαλιστα μεχρι εδω ολα καλα.Απο την στιγμη που κανω εγω αιτημα υπαναχωρησης στον εκαστοτε παροχο πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλη διαδικασια? πχ ειμαι οτε και παω στην φορθνετ και εντος 14 ημερων υποβαλλω αιτημα υπαναχωρησης στην φορθνετ,με γυριζουν αυτοματα στον οτε η πρεπει να κανω εγω καποια αλλη διαδικασια?


Φαντάζομαι ότι θα σου δώσουν πληροφορίες οι 2 πάροχοι όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα αν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο.
Π.χ. μπορεί η forthnet να σου πεί ότι πρέπει να εμφανιστεί ο κάτοχος της γραμμής σε κάποιο κατάστημά της , και να κάνει από εκεί την αίτηση, ή να στείλεις κάποιο φαξ με την ταυτότητά σου που να ζητάς την υπαναχώρηση κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## sakisastra

για να δωσω να καταλαβετε.Ημουν οτε πηγα cyta και λογω οτι δεν ειχα καλη ταχυτητα συνχρονισμου εκανα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης τηλεφωνικα την οποια δεχτηκαν.Αυτο εγινε την 14 ημερα που εχω δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.Μετα απο τρεις ημερες αφου εχω δηλωσει υπαναχωρηση με παιρνουν για προσφορα απο φορθνετ την οποια δεχτηκα.Χθες με παιρνουν απο cyta και μου λενε οτι θα πληρωσω ποινη γιατι η φορθνετ εκανε αιτηση για να παρει την γραμμη 3 μερρες μετα απο το δικαιωμα των 14 ημερων και εχω μπλεξει τωρα, για αυτο ρωταω την εννοια της υπαναχωρησης

----------


## graal

> για να δωσω να καταλαβετε.Ημουν οτε πηγα cyta και λογω οτι δεν ειχα καλη ταχυτητα συνχρονισμου εκανα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης τηλεφωνικα την οποια δεχτηκαν.Αυτο εγινε την 14 ημερα που εχω δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.Μετα απο τρεις ημερες αφου εχω δηλωσει υπαναχωρηση με παιρνουν για προσφορα απο φορθνετ την οποια δεχτηκα.Χθες με παιρνουν απο cyta και μου λενε οτι θα πληρωσω ποινη γιατι η φορθνετ εκανε αιτηση για να παρει την γραμμη 3 μερρες μετα απο το δικαιωμα των 14 ημερων και εχω μπλεξει τωρα, για αυτο ρωταω την εννοια της υπαναχωρησης


 Ήσουν οτε, πήγες cyta, κάνεις υπαναχώρηση αφού παρήλθε το 14ήμερο, και σωστά σου είπαν για πέναλτυ πρόωρης αποχώρησης. Όρος στο συμβόλαιο. Κάνεις λοιπόν υπαναχώρηση, δλδ κάνεις αίτηση να επιστρέψεις ξανά στον οτέ, τον παλιό σου πάροχο. Και αφού υπήρχε ανοικτό/ενεργό αίτημα σε εξέλιξη επιστροφής/υπαναχώρησης, ταυτόχρονα κάνεις αίτηση και στην forthnet?? Αν κατάλαβα σωστά..... μπλέξιμο φίλε μου. Δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται να ακυρώσεις την υπαναχώρηση και να προχωρήσεις στην forthnet πληρώνοντας και την ποινή πρόωρης αποχώρησης στην cyta.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> για να δωσω να καταλαβετε.Ημουν οτε πηγα cyta και λογω οτι δεν ειχα καλη ταχυτητα συνχρονισμου εκανα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης τηλεφωνικα την οποια δεχτηκαν.Αυτο εγινε την 14 ημερα που εχω δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.Μετα απο τρεις ημερες αφου εχω δηλωσει υπαναχωρηση με παιρνουν για προσφορα απο φορθνετ την οποια δεχτηκα.Χθες με παιρνουν απο cyta και μου λενε οτι θα πληρωσω ποινη γιατι η φορθνετ εκανε αιτηση για να παρει την γραμμη 3 μερρες μετα απο το δικαιωμα των 14 ημερων και εχω μπλεξει τωρα, για αυτο ρωταω την εννοια της υπαναχωρησης



Δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει τηλεφωνικά η υπαναχώρηση παρά μόνο γραπτώς π.χ. με Fax. Οπότε θα σε χρεώσει τα Τέλη Διακοπής η Cyta. Αυτός ο υπάλληλος που το δέχτηκε είτε ήταν άσχετος είτε σου έλεγε ψέματα για να περάσει το χρονικό περιθώριο και να σε "κλειδώσει" στη Cyta. Στείλε αίτημα Υπαναχώρησης στη Forthnet και μετά αφού ξεμπλέξεις, δήλωσε βλάβη στη Cyta να σου κοιτάξουν τη γραμμή... Εκτός αν ο συγχρονισμός έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά από του ΟΤΕ, τότε μάλλον δε φταίει η Cyta. Με ΟΤΕ πόσο παραπάνω ταχύτητα είχες?

----------


## sakisastra

[QUOTE=MitsosDaBest13;5464044]Δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει τηλεφωνικά η υπαναχώρηση παρά μόνο γραπτώς π.χ. με Fax. Οπότε θα σε χρεώσει τα Τέλη Διακοπής η Cyta. Αυτός ο υπάλληλος που το δέχτηκε είτε ήταν άσχετος είτε σου έλεγε ψέματα για να περάσει το χρονικό περιθώριο και να σε "κλειδώσει" στη Cyta. Στείλε αίτημα Υπαναχώρησης στη Forthnet και μετά αφού ξεμπλέξεις, δήλωσε βλάβη στη Cyta να σου κοιτάξουν τη γραμμή... Εκτός αν ο συγχρονισμός έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά από του ΟΤΕ, τότε μάλλον δε φταίει η Cyta. Με ΟΤΕ πόσο παραπάνω ταχύτητα είχες?[/QUOT

αφου καποιος κανει αιτηση υπαναχωρησης πχ στην cyta, πρεπει μετα να ξανακανει αιτηση στον προηγουμενο παροχο που ηταν η επιστρεφει η γραμμη αυτοματα?Εχουν ερθει 2 φορες στο σπιτι και μετρησαν την γραμμη αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο 11200 δεν παει παραπανω, στον οτε ημουν απο 16500 ως 17500

- - - Updated - - -




> Ήσουν οτε, πήγες cyta, κάνεις υπαναχώρηση αφού παρήλθε το 14ήμερο, και σωστά σου είπαν για πέναλτυ πρόωρης αποχώρησης. Όρος στο συμβόλαιο. Κάνεις λοιπόν υπαναχώρηση, δλδ κάνεις αίτηση να επιστρέψεις ξανά στον οτέ, τον παλιό σου πάροχο. Και αφού υπήρχε ανοικτό/ενεργό αίτημα σε εξέλιξη επιστροφής/υπαναχώρησης, ταυτόχρονα κάνεις αίτηση και στην forthnet?? Αν κατάλαβα σωστά..... μπλέξιμο φίλε μου. Δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται να ακυρώσεις την υπαναχώρηση και να προχωρήσεις στην forthnet πληρώνοντας και την ποινή πρόωρης αποχώρησης στην cyta.


αιτηση εκανα εντος 14ημερου και συγκεκριμενα την τελευταια ημερα οπως ειχαμε συμφωνησει με την cyta μπας και αλλαξει τιποτα στην γραμμη.Υπαναχωρηση οταν κανεις πας σε οποια εταιρια θελεις εντος 14 ημερων και οχι υποχρεωτικα στον οτε που ημουν πριν.Να πω οτι την 14 ημερα που εκανα την αιτηση ηταν παρασκευη και μεχρι να μου στειλουν συμβολαια απο φορθνετ να τα υπογραψω περασαν καποιες ημερες.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> αφου καποιος κανει αιτηση υπαναχωρησης πχ στην cyta, πρεπει μετα να ξανακανει αιτηση στον προηγουμενο παροχο που ηταν η επιστρεφει η γραμμη αυτοματα?Εχουν ερθει 2 φορες στο σπιτι και μετρησαν την γραμμη αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο 11200 δεν παει παραπανω, στον οτε ημουν απο 16500 ως 17500



To SNR και Attenuation στη Cyta είναι τα ίδια που γράφεις και στο προφίλ σου?

----------


## sakisastra

Ναι τα ιδια ειναι

----------


## nokian82

[img=http://s30.postimg.org/oaj1d0yld/2014_08_05_11_58_07.png]
post image


Σε λιγοτερο απο δεκα μερες ετοιμη η νεα γραμμη. Αψογη εξυπηρετηση μεχρι στιγμης. Αλλα με 12db δεν επρεπε να πιανω λιγο παραπανω;;;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> [img=http://s30.postimg.org/oaj1d0yld/2014_08_05_11_58_07.png]
> post image
> 
> 
> Σε λιγοτερο απο δεκα μερες ετοιμη η νεα γραμμη. Αψογη εξυπηρετηση μεχρι στιγμης. Αλλα με 12db δεν επρεπε να πιανω λιγο παραπανω;;;



Είσαι πολύ χαμηλά. Με 12db Attenuation *θεωρητικά* θα μπορούσες να κλειδώνεις στα 23 Mbps. Όμως αν το Margin έπεσε μόνο του στα 7,5db σημαίνει πως η γραμμή σου δεν είναι και τόσο καλή. Δοκίμασε το ρούτερ και σε άλλες πρίζες τηλεφώνου μήπως παίζεθ=ι καλύτερα.

----------


## nokian82

> Είσαι πολύ χαμηλά. Με 12db Attenuation *θεωρητικά* θα μπορούσες να κλειδώνεις στα 23 Mbps. Όμως αν το Margin έπεσε μόνο του στα 7,5db σημαίνει πως η γραμμή σου δεν είναι και τόσο καλή. Δοκίμασε το ρούτερ και σε άλλες πρίζες τηλεφώνου μήπως παίζεθ=ι καλύτερα.


Δυστυχως εχω μονο μια πριζα κ αυτη θα την μεταφερω αλλου. Γινεται να κανω κατι αλλο; Καλα 23 σιγουρα δεν θα πιασω αλλα κανα 17-18 περιμενα. Τωρα με μετρησεις εφτασα στο 14 κ 12 σταθερο. Ουτε καν 15.

----------


## evdometap

> Δυστυχως εχω μονο μια πριζα κ αυτη θα την μεταφερω αλλου. Γινεται να κανω κατι αλλο; Καλα 23 σιγουρα δεν θα πιασω αλλα κανα 17-18 περιμενα. Τωρα με μετρησεις εφτασα στο 14 κ 12 σταθερο. Ουτε καν 15.


Το max attainable rate είναι κοντά στο επιθυμητό 17 για σένα απ'ότι βλέπω. Δοκίμασε και κανα δύο επανεκκινήσεις του ρούτερ μπας και κλειδώσει παραπάνω. Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις το ΖΤΕ το οποίο κλειδώνει σημαντικά χαμηλότερα από το ADB συνήθως, αλλά είναι ΑΠΕΙΡΩΣ πιο σταθερό και χωρίς προβλήματα με τη θερμοκρασία και με τη γείωσή του.

----------


## sweet dreams

> ........ και με τη *γείωσή του*.


Αυτό τι σημαίνει;;;;

----------


## nokian82

> Το max attainable rate είναι κοντά στο επιθυμητό 17 για σένα απ'ότι βλέπω. Δοκίμασε και κανα δύο επανεκκινήσεις του ρούτερ μπας και κλειδώσει παραπάνω. Απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις το ΖΤΕ το οποίο κλειδώνει σημαντικά χαμηλότερα από το ADB συνήθως, αλλά είναι ΑΠΕΙΡΩΣ πιο σταθερό και χωρίς προβλήματα με τη θερμοκρασία και με τη γείωσή του.


Δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το max attainable rate. Το ΖΤΕ θα το κανω bridge και θα συνδεσω πανω ενα ρουτερ της apple, θα δω καμια διαφορα;

Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω για βελτιωση στην γραμμη;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το max attainable rate. Το ΖΤΕ θα το κανω bridge και θα συνδεσω πανω ενα ρουτερ της apple, θα δω καμια διαφορα;
> 
> Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω για βελτιωση στην γραμμη;


 To max attainable rate είναι αυτό  και είναι το ανώτερο που μπορεί

να φτάσει η γραμμή σου, βάσει των υπολογισμών του ρούτερ.

Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να εμπιστεύεσαι αυτή την ένδειξη και πολύ, γιατί τα ρούτερ και ειδικά των παρόχων,

δεν είναι όργανα ακριβείας ή μπορεί να μας δείχνουν άλλα ντ' άλλων, π.χ. 

Με το bridge δεν κερδίζεις κάτι στην γραμμή σου.

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις για να διαπιστώσεις αν παίρνεις το μέγιστο από την γραμμή σου,

είναι ένας έλεγχος στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση.

----------


## man with no name

Το max attainable rate είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να κλειδώσει το ρούτερ.
Τώρα όσον αφορά την γραμμή,επικοινώνισε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη και πες τους ότι κλειδώνει πολύ χαμηλά η γραμμή.

----------


## nokian82

> To max attainable rate είναι αυτό  και είναι το ανώτερο που μπορεί
> 
> να φτάσει η γραμμή σου, βάσει των υπολογισμών του ρούτερ.
> 
> Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να εμπιστεύεσαι αυτή την ένδειξη και πολύ, γιατί τα ρούτερ και ειδικά των παρόχων,
> 
> δεν είναι όργανα ακριβείας ή μπορεί να μας δείχνουν άλλα ντ' άλλων, π.χ. 
> 
> Με το bridge δεν κερδίζεις κάτι στην γραμμή σου.
> ...



Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εχω σπλιτερ πανω στην γραμμη αφου το τηλεφωνο παει πανω στο μοντεμ της cyta.

Ουτε αλλες συσκευες εχω, συναγερμους κ τετοια. Αρα με το max λεει 16900 κ αλλο το 14 που πιανω. Εχει μια διαφορα. 

Κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εχω σπλιτερ πανω στην γραμμη αφου το τηλεφωνο παει πανω στο μοντεμ της cyta.
> 
> Ουτε αλλες συσκευες εχω, συναγερμους κ τετοια. Αρα με το max λεει 16900 κ αλλο το 14 που πιανω. Εχει μια διαφορα. 
> 
> Κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω;


Δεν πρέπει να διάβασες *όλο τον έλεγχο* που πρέπει να κάνεις, για να είσαι σίγουρος.  :Smile:

----------


## nokian82

> Δεν πρέπει να διάβασες *όλο τον έλεγχο* που πρέπει να κάνεις, για να είσαι σίγουρος.


Ναι δεν εχω κ τα εργαλεια εγω για να τα κανω ολα αυτα. Ο τεχνικος που μετρησε παντως με ενα μεγαλο ματζαφλαρι εργαλειο ειπε ειναι γυρω στα 16 αλλα εγω στις μετρησεις παντα με καλωδιο εβγαλα στα 12~14

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ναι δεν εχω κ τα εργαλεια εγω για να τα κανω ολα αυτα. Ο τεχνικος που μετρησε παντως με ενα μεγαλο ματζαφλαρι εργαλειο ειπε ειναι γυρω στα 16 αλλα εγω στις μετρησεις παντα με καλωδιο εβγαλα στα 12~14


Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε στον κατανεμητή;;; εσύ που μέτρησες ;;; 

Aν ο τεχνικός μέτρησε στον κατανεμητή, τότε αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να έχεις από αυτόν τον πάροχο.

----------


## nokian82

> Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε στον κατανεμητή;;; εσύ που μέτρησες ;;; 
> 
> Aν ο τεχνικός μέτρησε στον κατανεμητή, τότε αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να έχεις από αυτόν τον πάροχο.


Εβαλε στην πριζα ενα μηχανημα και με ειπε αυτο. Γυρω στα 16. Το θεμα ειναι εγω πως θα φτασω τα 16!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εβαλε στην πριζα ενα μηχανημα και με ειπε αυτο. Γυρω στα 16. Το θεμα ειναι εγω πως θα φτασω τα 16!


Τα πράγματα στο Internet δεν είναι τόσο απλά, όπως τα φαντάζεσαι εσύ, βάσει αυτών που γράφεις πάντα.

Τι πάει να πεί "


> Εβαλε στην πριζα ενα μηχανημα και με ειπε αυτο. Γυρω στα 16."


Το γύρω στα 16 που είναι ;;;; το είδες;;; την ώρα που έκανε την μέτρηση ξέρεις τι φόρτο είχε η γραμμή σου;;

Έκανες έλεγχο με διαφορετικά ρούτερ, σε διαφορετικές ώρες τις ημέρας για να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται;;; 

Κάνε ελέγχους, αν δεν ξέρεις μόνος σου πάρε κάποιον που να ξέρει και αν είσαι τυχερός θα φτάσεις

εκεί που είναι η δυνατότητα της γραμμής σου.

----------


## nokian82

> Τα πράγματα στο Internet δεν είναι τόσο απλά, όπως τα φαντάζεσαι εσύ, βάσει αυτών που γράφεις πάντα.
> 
> Τι πάει να πεί "
> 
> Το γύρω στα 16 που είναι ;;;; το είδες;;; την ώρα που έκανε την μέτρηση ξέρεις τι φόρτο είχε η γραμμή σου;;
> 
> Έκανες έλεγχο με διαφορετικά ρούτερ, σε διαφορετικές ώρες τις ημέρας για να τσεκάρεις τι γίνεται;;; 
> 
> Κάνε ελέγχους, αν δεν ξέρεις μόνος σου πάρε κάποιον που να ξέρει και αν είσαι τυχερός θα φτάσεις
> ...


Ναι συμφωνω, δοκιμες πολλες δεν εκανα. Απλα θεωρησα οτι με 12db θα εχω λιιιγο καλυτερη ταχυτητα. Σκεψου τωρα εχω 50db και φτανω στα 5 με μεγιστη το 24.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ναι συμφωνω, δοκιμες πολλες δεν εκανα. Απλα θεωρησα οτι με 12db θα εχω λιιιγο καλυτερη ταχυτητα. Σκεψου τωρα εχω 50db και φτανω στα 5 με μεγιστη το 24.


Στην κάθε περιοχή και στο κάθε σπίτι επικρατούν διαφορετικές συνθήκες, οπότε μόνο με δοκιμές στον δικό σου χώρο, 

μπορείς να έχεις ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

Έχουμε δεί και συνδέσεις σε σπίτια 100 μέτρα από το A/K και να έχουν ταχύτητες 5 και 10.

Αν κάνεις μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή, κάνεις και μια έρευνα στην περιοχή σου τι ταχύτητες έχουν οι άλλοι

πάροχοι και δείς ότι είστε περίπου στα ίδια, τότε μην το ψάξεις άλλο γιατί πλέον είναι θέμα περιοχής.

----------


## nokian82

Κριμα τα ονειρα για VDSL. Λιγο πιο κατω αν νοικιαζα θα ειχα! Συμφωνα με την Cyta βεβαια!!! Οπως κ να εχει θα τα ξανα πουμε, ετσι το βλεπω! Θα παω να κανω δοκιμες!

----------


## graal

έτσι από περιέργεια, βάλε ένα PSTN modem/router και δες πόσο συγχρονίζεις....   :Thinking:

----------


## nokian82

> έτσι από περιέργεια, βάλε ένα PSTN modem/router και δες πόσο συγχρονίζεις....



Αυτο που εχω τι ειναι; Θα εχει διαφορα;


Edit: Βασικα τι ρωταω isdn ειναι. Αλλα που να βρεις PSTN ειναι το θεμα!


Γιατι το σκεφτηκες ομως;

----------


## sweet dreams

Tι κάθεστε και συζητάτε;;;; 

Tι σχέση έχει η pstn γραμμή με την isdn;;;

Για να δουλέψει το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα για αλλαγή firmware ή να έχει από τον

κατασκευαστή του αυτή την δυνατότητα, π.χ. αυτό.

Εσύ @nokian82, που είδες ότι το ρούτερ σου είναι isdn;;;; σε γραμμή Cyta;;;

----------


## nokian82

> Tι κάθεστε και συζητάτε;;;; 
> 
> Tι σχέση έχει η pstn γραμμή με την isdn;;;
> 
> Για να δουλέψει το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα για αλλαγή firmware ή να έχει από τον
> 
> κατασκευαστή του αυτή την δυνατότητα, π.χ. αυτό.
> 
> Εσύ @nokian82, που είδες ότι το ρούτερ σου είναι isdn;;;; σε γραμμή Cyta;;;


Μην θυμωνεις! Αμα τα ξεραμε δεν θα ρωτουσαμε εδω!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μην θυμωνεις! Αμα τα ξεραμε δεν θα ρωτουσαμε εδω!


Βρε δεν θυμώνω, απλά ψάχνεις για ταχύτητες κ.λ.π. και δεν ξέρεις σε τι γραμμή είσαι και τι 

ρούτερ έχεις.  :Smile: 

Ξεκίνα πρώτα από τα βασικά, ώστε να πιάνουν και τόπο αυτά που σου λέμε, αλλιώς...... τζάμπα ο κόπος........

----------


## sakisastra

Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα στην φορθνετ τελικα και ως δια μαγειας απο 11200 που ημουν στην cyta και με βαση του τεχνικους της οτι η γραμμη δεν παει παραπανω κλειδωνω στην φορθνετ σε 16890

----------


## graal

> Tι κάθεστε και συζητάτε;;;; 
> 
> Tι σχέση έχει η pstn γραμμή με την isdn;;;
> 
> Για να δουλέψει το ρούτερ θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα για αλλαγή firmware ή να έχει από τον
> 
> κατασκευαστή του αυτή την δυνατότητα, π.χ. αυτό.
> 
> Εσύ @nokian82, που είδες ότι το ρούτερ σου είναι isdn;;;; σε γραμμή Cyta;;;


  Εδώ  θα δεις γιατί έχω την απορία.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα στην φορθνετ τελικα και ως δια μαγειας απο 11200 που ημουν στην cyta και με βαση του τεχνικους της οτι η γραμμη δεν παει παραπανω κλειδωνω στην φορθνετ σε 16890


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  καλοδούλευτη!! 5Mbps πάνω και στην ίδια καλωδίωση, μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνει καλά η cyta.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εδώ [/URL] θα δεις γιατί έχω την απορία.


Το: 


> Tι κάθεστε και συζητάτε;;;;


Πήγαινε στο μπέρδεμα με το pstn και isdn ρούτερ.....

Επειδή δεν έχω Cyta για να κάνω δοκιμές και επειδή είδα ότι το νήμα είναι τεράστιο,

που καταλήξατε τελικά;;; κόβει ή δεν κόβει, πόσο και πότε;;; βγήκε κανένα καλό

συμπέρασμα;;;;

----------


## graal

> Το: 
> 
> Πήγαινε στο μπέρδεμα με το pstn και isdn ρούτερ.....
> 
> Επειδή δεν έχω Cyta για να κάνω δοκιμές και επειδή είδα ότι το νήμα είναι τεράστιο,
> 
> που καταλήξατε τελικά;;; κόβει ή δεν κόβει, πόσο και πότε;;; βγήκε κανένα καλό
> 
> συμπέρασμα;;;;


 στην δική μου περίπτωση έκοβε 2Mbps στον συγχρονισμό και 0,6-0,7MB/s σε ταχύτητα download. Σε διάφορα speedtests βέβαια υπήρχε ποικιλία "αποτελεσμάτων".

----------


## sweet dreams

> στην δική μου περίπτωση έκοβε 2Mbps στον συγχρονισμό και 0,6-0,7MB/s σε ταχύτητα download. Σε διάφορα speedtests βέβαια υπήρχε ποικιλία "αποτελεσμάτων".


Έκοβε μόνιμα ή μόνο κατά την χρήση του VoIP;;; Γιατί αν είναι μόνιμα είναι πολύ.

Tα διάφορα speedtest μην τα εμπιστεύεσαι και πολύ.

----------


## graal

> Έκοβε μόνιμα ή μόνο κατά την χρήση του VoIP;;; Γιατί αν είναι μόνιμα είναι πολύ.
> 
> Tα διάφορα speedtest μην τα εμπιστεύεσαι και πολύ.


 μόνιμα!! έβαζα pstn  modem/router  και συγχρόνιζε παραπάνω καθώς και κατέβαζε γρηγορότερα. Γι'αυτό και είπα... "αποτελέσματα"   :Wink:  και όταν έσπασα το συμβόλαιο και πήγα forthnet, 5Mbps πάνω σε συγχρονισμό, στην ίδια και μοναδική πρίζα που έχω και στην ίδια καλωδίωση.

----------


## sweet dreams

> μόνιμα!! έβαζα pstn  modem/router  και συγχρόνιζε παραπάνω καθώς και κατέβαζε γρηγορότερα. Γι'αυτό και είπα... "αποτελέσματα"   και όταν έσπασα το συμβόλαιο και πήγα forthnet, 5Mbps πάνω σε συγχρονισμό, στην ίδια και μοναδική πρίζα που έχω και στην ίδια καλωδίωση.


Μου έχεις βάλει ιδέες, να πάω να ξεκινήσω τα πειράματα σε συγγενή μου που έχει Cyta.  :Thinking:

----------


## graal

> Μου έχεις βάλει ιδέες, να πάω να ξεκινήσω τα πειράματα σε συγγενή μου που έχει Cyta.


  Εδώ  και με vdsl.....   :Thinking:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εδώ  και με vdsl.....


Με τις μετρήσεις από την Παρασκευή και μετά τι έγινε;;;

----------


## graal

> Με τις μετρήσεις από την Παρασκευή και μετά τι έγινε;;;


 Μια από τα ίδια, προς μεγάλη μου λύπη.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142689
> 
> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα στην φορθνετ τελικα και ως δια μαγειας απο 11200 που ημουν στην cyta και με βαση του τεχνικους της οτι η γραμμη δεν παει παραπανω κλειδωνω στην φορθνετ σε 16890


Μπορω να σου πω τον λογο και μακαρι να εβλεπα το μηνυμα σου πιο νωρις. 1mbit δεσμευεται για voip-remote management-update server, για καθε db μειωσης του snr αυξανεις απο 0,8Mbps ως 1,45Μbps στο download. Ας παρουμε την περιπτωση οπου κερδισες το max 1,45Μbps/db, τοτε το συνολικο κερδος ειναι 2,90Μbps καθοτι τωρα εχεις snr 6 αντι 8.Σε αυτο αν προσθεσουμε το 1Mbit δεσμευσης, εχουμε 3,90Μbps. Αν αφαιρεσουμε το Annex M πρωτοκολλο που γινεται force απο τον παροχο για να βελτιστοποιηθει το upload με επιπτωσεις στο download, εχουμε ενα κερδος της ταξης του 1Mbit περιπου. Συνολικα λοιπον 4,90Mbps οφελος.  Συνολικα θα ειχες 16153kbps με καποιες αλλαγες χωρις να αλλαξεις παροχο. Πιανεις 16890kbps λογω καi μειωμενου overhead οποτε ειναι λογικο. Οπως και να χει ειναι καλη γραμμη απλα εξηγω ενημερωτικα και για οποιον αλλο ειναι σε αντιστοιχη θεση.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## graal

> Μου έχεις βάλει ιδέες, να πάω να ξεκινήσω τα πειράματα σε συγγενή μου που έχει Cyta.


 Αλλά σου λέω και πάλι πως στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν έτσι. Ο συγγενής σου μπορεί και να μην το έχει. Όπως παλαιότερα με  Hol  6 μήνες χαμηλό download μέχρι που έφυγα, και άλλοι κανένα πρόβλημα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αλλά σου λέω και πάλι πως στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν έτσι. Ο συγγενής σου μπορεί και να μην το έχει. Όπως παλαιότερα με  Hol  6 μήνες χαμηλό download μέχρι που έφυγα, και άλλοι κανένα πρόβλημα.


.....μου τα χαλάς, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι είναι στάνταρ αυτό στην Cyta και όχι ότι αλλάζει από σύνδεση σε σύνδεση.

Μια ωραία ανάλυση πάντως για να την μελετήσουμε, έδωσε ο @nicolasdr.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δε νομίζω ότι ισχύει τηλεφωνικά η υπαναχώρηση παρά μόνο γραπτώς π.χ. με Fax. Οπότε θα σε χρεώσει τα Τέλη Διακοπής η Cyta. *Αυτός ο υπάλληλος που το δέχτηκε είτε ήταν άσχετος είτε σου έλεγε ψέματα για να περάσει το χρονικό περιθώριο* και να σε "κλειδώσει" στη Cyta. Στείλε αίτημα Υπαναχώρησης στη Forthnet και μετά αφού ξεμπλέξεις, δήλωσε βλάβη στη Cyta να σου κοιτάξουν τη γραμμή... Εκτός αν ο συγχρονισμός έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά από του ΟΤΕ, τότε μάλλον δε φταίει η Cyta. Με ΟΤΕ πόσο παραπάνω ταχύτητα είχες?


Ακριβως αυτο. Ελεγε ψεματα ο υπαλληλος, γιατι και μενα μου ετυχε το ιδιο πραγμα.
Παιρνω τηλεφωνο για μια γραμμη πριν ενεργοποιηθει σε Cyta, και ρωταω τι χρειαζεται για υπαναχωρηση.
Να μιλησουν μονο με τον κατοχο της γραμμης μου ειπαν, οπως και εγινε.
Και μετα απο μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη σε Cyta, και στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο μου ειπαν οτι δεν εβρισκαν στο τηλεφωνο τον κατοχο της γραμμης!!!
Με τη βοηθεια των υπαλληλων του ΟΤΕ η υπαναχωρηση προχωρησε κανονικα, απλα με ταλαιπωρησαν με τα ψεματα τους.

----------


## sakisastra

> Ακριβως αυτο. Ελεγε ψεματα ο υπαλληλος, γιατι και μενα μου ετυχε το ιδιο πραγμα.
> Παιρνω τηλεφωνο για μια γραμμη πριν ενεργοποιηθει σε Cyta, και ρωταω τι χρειαζεται για υπαναχωρηση.
> Να μιλησουν μονο με τον κατοχο της γραμμης μου ειπαν, οπως και εγινε.
> Και μετα απο μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη σε Cyta, και στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο μου ειπαν οτι δεν εβρισκαν στο τηλεφωνο τον κατοχο της γραμμης!!!
> Με τη βοηθεια των υπαλληλων του ΟΤΕ η υπαναχωρηση προχωρησε κανονικα, απλα με ταλαιπωρησαν με τα ψεματα τους.


Και εμενα τα ιδια μου εκαναν, οτι τελικα δεν εγινε υπαναχωρηση και τους ειπα οτι οι συνομιλιες που καναμε εχουν καταγραφει και να ψαξουν να τις βρουν και αν οντος δεν εχουμε μιλησει για υπαναχωρηση δεχομαι να τα πληρωσω αν εχουμε μιλησει ομως για υπαναχωρηση δεν πληρωνω μια.Μου ειπαν οκ θα το ψαξουμε και θας σας πουμε σε 2-3 εργασιμες, περασαν 10 μερες απο τοτε και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση.Αν παρολαυτα με γραψουν και στειλουν λογαριασμο απλα δεν θα τον πληρωσω και θα τους κανω καταγγελια

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορω να σου πω τον λογο και μακαρι να εβλεπα το μηνυμα σου πιο νωρις. 1mbit δεσμευεται για voip-remote management-update server, για καθε db μειωσης του snr αυξανεις απο 0,8Mbps ως 1,45Μbps στο download. Ας παρουμε την περιπτωση οπου κερδισες το max 1,45Μbps/db, τοτε το συνολικο κερδος ειναι 2,90Μbps καθοτι τωρα εχεις snr 6 αντι 8.Σε αυτο αν προσθεσουμε το 1Mbit δεσμευσης, εχουμε 3,90Μbps. Αν αφαιρεσουμε το Annex M πρωτοκολλο που γινεται force απο τον παροχο για να βελτιστοποιηθει το upload με επιπτωσεις στο download, εχουμε ενα κερδος της ταξης του 1Mbit περιπου. Συνολικα λοιπον 4,90Mbps οφελος.  Συνολικα θα ειχες 16153kbps με καποιες αλλαγες χωρις να αλλαξεις παροχο. Πιανεις 16890kbps λογω καi μειωμενου overhead οποτε ειναι λογικο. Οπως και να χει ειναι καλη γραμμη απλα εξηγω ενημερωτικα και για οποιον αλλο ειναι σε αντιστοιχη θεση.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


Αν καταλαβα καλα μου λες για την διαφορα στο snr.Αφου μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα της cyta δοκιμασαμε και κατεβασαμε το snr στο 6 και το κρατησαμε για 3 μερες εκει. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν απο 11200 να παω στα 12600 και με αποσυνδεσεις τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την ημερα.

----------


## nokian82

> Εδώ  θα δεις γιατί έχω την απορία. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
>  καλοδούλευτη!! 5Mbps πάνω και στην ίδια καλωδίωση, μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνει καλά η cyta.



Μπα οχι εγω δεν εκανα ακομα δοκιμες γιατι δεν ειμαι στο σπτι. Καλα θεμα δεν εχω, ας πιανω κ 12~14 αλλα θα κανω τις δοκιμες για να πιασω το 17αρι που λεει το μοντεμ μου.  

Απο το voip ποσο σε κοβει ακριβως;

----------


## nicolasdr

> Και εμενα τα ιδια μου εκαναν, οτι τελικα δεν εγινε υπαναχωρηση και τους ειπα οτι οι συνομιλιες που καναμε εχουν καταγραφει και να ψαξουν να τις βρουν και αν οντος δεν εχουμε μιλησει για υπαναχωρηση δεχομαι να τα πληρωσω αν εχουμε μιλησει ομως για υπαναχωρηση δεν πληρωνω μια.Μου ειπαν οκ θα το ψαξουμε και θας σας πουμε σε 2-3 εργασιμες, περασαν 10 μερες απο τοτε και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση.Αν παρολαυτα με γραψουν και στειλουν λογαριασμο απλα δεν θα τον πληρωσω και θα τους κανω καταγγελια
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν καταλαβα καλα μου λες για την διαφορα στο snr.Αφου μιλησα με το τεχνικο τμημα της cyta δοκιμασαμε και κατεβασαμε το snr στο 6 και το κρατησαμε για 3 μερες εκει. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν απο 11200 να παω στα 12600 και με αποσυνδεσεις τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την ημερα.


Ειναι μια ομαδα κινησεων και οχι μονο το snr. Η γραμμη δεν ηταν σταθερη γιατι επρεπε να ανεβασουν το interleaved depth απο 8 σε 16 ή 32.(το βαθος του depth αντικατοπτριζει το επιπλεον latency των πακετων απο το dslam προς το cpe εξαιτιας της διορθωσης των λαθων απο το ιδιο).Θεωρω οτι στην forthnet που εισαι τωρα αν κανεις ενα ping στο gr-ix.gr θα εχεις περιπου 33-42ms latency στην καλυτερη(6-9ms στο fastpath,17-26ms στο interleaved depth 8,33-42 στο interleaved depth 16,50+ ms στο interleaved depth 32).Αν ισχυει τοτε απλα η forthnet εκανε αυτο που θα επρεπε να κανει η cyta. Nα αυξησει το interleaved depth στην γραμμη σου επισης.Επιπροσθετα με το trellis code on και το bitswap θα ειχες καλυτερη ανοχη λαθων στην γραμμη. Επιπλεον με την αλλαγη στο msan να μην σε γυριζει σε annex m θα ησουν πολυ πολυ καλυτερα. Γραφω αναλυτικα τι επρεπε να γινει. Δυστυχως δεν επεσες σε πολυ εμπειρο τεχνικο.

----------


## sakisastra

Σ' ευχαριστω για τον κοπο που εκανες για να γραψεις αναλυτικα ολα αυτα που επρεπε να γινουν.Μια ερωτηση ομως, αν τα στοιχεια που εχεις στην υπογραφη σου ισχυουν τοτε εσυ γιατι με το ιδιο attunation με εμενα συγχρονιζεις 12400 και οχι 16 και κατι?

----------


## nicolasdr

> Σ' ευχαριστω για τον κοπο που εκανες για να γραψεις αναλυτικα ολα αυτα που επρεπε να γινουν.Μια ερωτηση ομως, αν τα στοιχεια που εχεις στην υπογραφη σου ισχυουν τοτε εσυ γιατι με το ιδιο attunation με εμενα συγχρονιζεις 12400 και οχι 16 και κατι?


Διότι από το 2008 έχει διαπιστωθεί βλάβη στο υπόγειο καλώδιο αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν το είχε αποκαταστήσει καθώς δεν μπορεί να σκάψει από το σπίτι μου ως το καφαο για να ελέγξει την βλάβη σε πολλαπλά σημεία. Όταν και αν επιδεινωθεί η κατάσταση και φτάσω σε σημείο να έχω πρόβλημα μέχρι και στο τηλέφωνο,τότε και μόνο τότε είναι καθαρά υποχρεωμένος να παράσχει αυτό το αγαθό και να προχωρήσει στην εκτεταμένη διόρθωση της υπόγειας καλωδιακής βλάβης. Αναφέρω ΟΤΕ καθώς το last mile είναι στην κυριότητα του.
Ένας επιπλέον λόγος είναι η ποιότητα της γραμμής και το μεγάλο crosstalk των γραμμών καθότι διαμένω σε πολυπληθή Δήμο.

Έκανες ping στον gr-ix.gr?  Αν ναι πες μου τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## sakisastra



----------


## nicolasdr

> 


Σε εχουν σε interleaved depth 32. Το ειχα φανταστει. Βοηθαει πολυ και θα εχεις πολυ σταθερη γραμμη.

----------


## lak100

τελη οκτωβρη τελειωνει το συμβολαιο μου σκετο 24αρι στα 23ευρω τι τιμη μπορω να παρω για ανανεωση? ελεγα να ζητησω στα 17 ευρω

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ που έχω σκέτη 8αρα φίλε μου. 
Θέλω να πάω 24 και θα ζητήσω 17 ευρώ. 
Όσο δίνει ο ανταγωνισμός

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Δύσκολα.. μέχρι τώρα η cyta δίνει συνήθως κάποια έκπτωση 5ευρω για προγράμματα τηλεφωνίας (π.χ δωρεάν λεπτά σε σταθερά ή κινητά) και χρεώνει κανονικά το πάγιο της γραμμής

----------


## DREAMBOX

....μιας και αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω...υπάρχει κάποια τυποιημενη αιτηση υπαναχωρησης ..?????

----------


## Valder

Εγω που πληρώνω τα κέρατά μου για 24άρα (35.5) επι 3 συναπτά έτη σε ποιο μεηλ μπορώ να αποτανθώ και τι εκπτωση μπορω να περιμένω;

----------


## Godian

Γιατι ετσι? τι πακετα εχεις?

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Εγω που πληρώνω τα κέρατά μου για 24άρα (35.5) επι 3 συναπτά έτη σε ποιο μεηλ μπορώ να αποτανθώ και τι εκπτωση μπορω να περιμένω;


Παρε τηλεφωνο στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων(13877)  και ζητα αλλαγη συμβολαιου.
 Για να σου βγαινει 35.5    η' ειχες με μπονους   το ενισχυμενο πακετο(38 κανονικη τιμη)  η' σε ανεβαζουν εξτρα πακετα χρονου...

----------


## Valder

> Γιατι ετσι? τι πακετα εχεις?


Αυτό που είπε το παλικάρ' από χάμω! :Razz: 




> Παρε τηλεφωνο στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων(13877)  και ζητα αλλαγη συμβολαιου.
>  Για να σου βγαινει 35.5    η' ειχες με μπονους   το ενισχυμενο πακετο(38 κανονικη τιμη)  η' σε ανεβαζουν εξτρα πακετα χρονου...


Είμαι 3 χρόνια με 24άρα νετ, αστικα υπεραστικά τσάμπα που τα χρειάζομαι και κινητά που πια δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Αν βγάλεις τα κινητά, μάνι μάνι πάει στα 28 το συνολάκι, αλλά εγώ θέλω πιό καλή έκπτωση, ειδικά τη στιγμή που η ανταγωνίστρια Χολ το δίνει παρακάτω το 24+εθνικές κλήσεις απεριοριστες. Και δεν είναι κενό το θέλω μου, όντως χρειάζομαι να ρίξω τα περιττά έξοδα των τηλεφώνων, γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν ακόμα και την μεταφορά σε άλλη εταιρία. Απλά λέω να κάνω μια νύξη πρώτα γιατί είναι κρίμα το ξεβόλεμα αν μπορεί να αποφευχθεί.

----------


## NexTiN

> Είμαι 3 χρόνια με 24άρα νετ, αστικα υπεραστικά τσάμπα που τα χρειάζομαι και κινητά που πια δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Αν βγάλεις τα κινητά, μάνι μάνι πάει στα 28 το συνολάκι, αλλά εγώ θέλω πιό καλή έκπτωση, ειδικά τη στιγμή που η ανταγωνίστρια Χολ το δίνει παρακάτω το 24+εθνικές κλήσεις απεριοριστες. Και δεν είναι κενό το θέλω μου, όντως χρειάζομαι να ρίξω τα περιττά έξοδα των τηλεφώνων, γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν ακόμα και την μεταφορά σε άλλη εταιρία. Απλά λέω να κάνω μια νύξη πρώτα γιατί είναι κρίμα το ξεβόλεμα αν μπορεί να αποφευχθεί.


Αν δεν εχεις 2ο νουμερο με ενα τηλεφωνο μπορεις να μπεις στο 24αρι με απεριοριστα και 160' κινητα που τρεχει τωρα στα 22€.Απλα εχει δεσμευση για 2 χρονια.

----------


## Valder

> Αν δεν εχεις 2ο νουμερο με ενα τηλεφωνο μπορεις να μπεις στο 24αρι με απεριοριστα και 160' κινητα που τρεχει τωρα στα 22€.Απλα εχει δεσμευση για 2 χρονια.


Α;; Συμπαθητικό αν και τα κινητά πάλι άχρηστα θα ναι. Μια φορά φτηνότερο απ' ότι πληρώνω, είναι πάντως. Να σαι καλά ρε φίλε συν-xiaomiτη, θα το ψάξω! Η δέσμευση είναι όντως βλακεία. Θα χει κανα πέναλτυ βέβαια άμα τη σπάσω πιό νωρίς (περίπτωση που αμήν και πότε, φύγω για έξω).

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Αν δεν εχεις 2ο νουμερο με ενα τηλεφωνο μπορεις να μπεις στο 24αρι με απεριοριστα και 160' κινητα που τρεχει τωρα στα 22€.Απλα εχει δεσμευση για 2 χρονια.


Eπειδη εισαι ηδη πελατης θαα σου κανουν και παγιο δωρο.
Εγω πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν ληξει το συμβολαιο(ειχα 8ρα με εξτρα πακετα) , με τα ιδια πακετα θα εβγαινε 21 ευρω (πρωτα ηταν 28) ενω εαν εκανα 24ρα εβγαινε 22 και με παγιο δωρο...

----------


## jimdem582

Παιδιά έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο σε κανέναν? 

Από τις 5 του μήνα δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ίντερνετ. Τους ενημέρωσα εκείνη τη μέρα είπαν θα έρθει τεχνικός όλο έλεγαν θα έρθει αύριο. Ήρθε τελικά στις 11 του μήνα. Κοίταξε τη γραμμή λέει έχει Βραχυκύκλωμα στα 1300m και πρέπει να το διορθώσει ο ΟΤΕ και οτι το δήλωσε βλάβη. Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι σε 1 το πολύ 2 μέρες θα έχει γίνει. Περνάνε 2 μέρες ακόμα τίποτα λένε από τα κεντρικά ότι κάνει 3 μέρες θα γίνει αύριο. Σήμερα 14 του μηνός ήρθε αυτό το αύριο. Ακόμα τίποτα. Μίλησα με τον τοπικό συνεργάτη της cyta ο οποίος πήρε στα κεντρικά και του είπαν ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν είναι αρμόδιος και ότι η βλάβη είναι εντός δικτύου cyta. Θα έρθει σήμερα τεχνικός να ξαναδεί μήπως έκανε ο πρώτος λάθος. 

Οι μέρες περνούν και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να φύγω γιατί έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι τον Μάιο του 15. Εσείς τι συμβουλευετε?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παιδιά έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο σε κανέναν? 
> 
> Από τις 5 του μήνα δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ίντερνετ. Τους ενημέρωσα εκείνη τη μέρα είπαν θα έρθει τεχνικός όλο έλεγαν θα έρθει αύριο. Ήρθε τελικά στις 11 του μήνα. Κοίταξε τη γραμμή λέει έχει Βραχυκύκλωμα στα 1300m και πρέπει να το διορθώσει ο ΟΤΕ και οτι το δήλωσε βλάβη. Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι σε 1 το πολύ 2 μέρες θα έχει γίνει. Περνάνε 2 μέρες ακόμα τίποτα λένε από τα κεντρικά ότι κάνει 3 μέρες θα γίνει αύριο. Σήμερα 14 του μηνός ήρθε αυτό το αύριο. Ακόμα τίποτα. Μίλησα με τον τοπικό συνεργάτη της cyta ο οποίος πήρε στα κεντρικά και του είπαν ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν είναι αρμόδιος και ότι η βλάβη είναι εντός δικτύου cyta. Θα έρθει σήμερα τεχνικός να ξαναδεί μήπως έκανε ο πρώτος λάθος. 
> 
> Οι μέρες περνούν και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να φύγω γιατί έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι τον Μάιο του 15. Εσείς τι συμβουλευετε?



Δες εδώ. Η έσχατη λύση...

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ataggelia.html

----------


## jimdem582

> Δες εδώ. Η έσχατη λύση...
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ataggelia.html


Το έχω υπόψιν. Αλλιώς απλά έκανα αίτηση φορητοτητας και ησυχαζα. Είναι το συμβόλαιο που με κρατάει όμηρο. Τώρα μιλήσαμε λένε δεν θα έρθει σήμερα ο τεχνικός αλλά την Δευτέρα. Απλά τραγικοί.

----------


## Godian

Φίλε μου. 
Μπορείς να φύγεις μια χαρά αν σε δουλεύουν. 
Λόγο της βλάβης. 
Μπορείς να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση χωρίς να τους δώσεις φραγκο. 
Και λεφτά μόνο μέχρι την ημέρα που είχες υπηρεσίες. 
Άμα στο φτιάξουν άμεσα, να ζητήσεις πίστωση λογαριασμού για τις μέρες που δεν είχες τηλέφωνο. 
Μη μασάς.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το έχω υπόψιν. Αλλιώς απλά έκανα αίτηση φορητοτητας και ησυχαζα. Είναι το συμβόλαιο που με κρατάει όμηρο. Τώρα μιλήσαμε λένε δεν θα έρθει σήμερα ο τεχνικός αλλά την Δευτέρα. Απλά τραγικοί.



Ίσως είσαι άτυχος κι έτυχε η βλάβη κοντά στις γιορτές/διακοπές που η εξυπηρέτηση θα είναι ελλιπής...

----------


## Valder

> Eπειδη εισαι ηδη πελατης θαα σου κανουν και παγιο δωρο.
> Εγω πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν ληξει το συμβολαιο(ειχα 8ρα με εξτρα πακετα) , με τα ιδια πακετα θα εβγαινε 21 ευρω (πρωτα ηταν 28) ενω εαν εκανα 24ρα εβγαινε 22 και με παγιο δωρο...


Ευχαριστούμε για την χρήσιμη αυτή πληροφορία Μήτσο Ταξιδιάρη. Με αναγωγή στη διετία βγάζει ένα 21.1 ευρώ το μήνα. Δευτέρα πρωί θα τους πάρω.


@Τζίμ που εχεις το πρόβλημα:

Άκου αγόρι. Είχα κι εγω το ίδιο και μάλιστα εις διπλούν, το 2012 και το 2013 το Μάρτιο λες και συνέβαινε ρολόι.
Τους έστειλα ενα ξεχεστήριο μέηλ με κοινοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ όπου επιφυλασσόμουν για κάθε δικαίωμά μου και τα τοιαύτα.
Στείλανε έναν της Suntech Telecom (το χουνε κάνει outsource το τμήμα; Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς). Λέει έχει βλάβη στα 900 μέτρα η γραμμή. Έκανε κάτι στον κατανεμητή μετά, δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν ίδια μέρα ή επόμενη.
Τα έκανε σκατά. Μπέρδεψε τα όρια στον κατανεμητή είπε ο επόμενος τεχνικός μετα από άλλες τόσες μέρες που ήρθε (και ο οποίος ήταν της Cyta απ οτι κατάλαβα γνήσιος??)

Γενικά έριξα βλαστήμιες και με ακούσαν μέχρι και στην ΕΕΤΤ και φυσικά έρχονταν επιστολές και με πρωτόκολλα κλπ.

Τελικά λύθηκε το θέμα. Την πρώτη φορά πήρα έκπτωση για τις μέρες εκτός. Τη δεύτερη πήρα σουτζουκάκια με κανέλλα. Την τρίτη αν συμβεί θα φάνε φορητότητα και δεν πα να χω και 20ετές συμβόλαιο.

Κινήσου ανάλογα αλλά με κάποια σχετική υπομονή. Άνθρωποι είναι κι αυτοί. Απλά όταν δεις ότι αδικείσαι, διεκδίκησε.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σε εχουν σε interleaved depth 32. Το ειχα φανταστει. Βοηθαει πολυ και θα εχεις πολυ σταθερη γραμμη.


Πως βγαινει το interleave depth απο το traceroute;

----------


## nicolasdr

> Πως βγαινει το interleave depth απο το traceroute;


Απο την στιγμη που μπαινει στον κομβο του gr-ix βλεπεις το latency. Χωρις βεβαια να τρεχει καποια εφαρμογη κατεβασματος που θα προσθεσει καποια καθυστερηση. Εχοντας εναν εμπειρικο κανονα που περιγραφω καποια ποστς πισω και εχοντας δει το latency σε fast path και γνωριζοντας οτι το βαθος πρακτικα προσθετει latency ομοτιμο με την κατηγορια του λογω διορθωσης λαθων απο το dslam μπορει να γινει μια εκτιμηση επ'αυτου.Πιο απλα θα μπορουσε να γινει ενα ping στον gr-ix και να βλεπαμε την καθυστερηση.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## Hetfield

> Απο την στιγμη που μπαινει στον κομβο του gr-ix βλεπεις το latency. Χωρις βεβαια να τρεχει καποια εφαρμογη κατεβασματος που θα προσθεσει καποια καθυστερηση. Εχοντας εναν εμπειρικο κανονα που περιγραφω καποια ποστς πισω και εχοντας δει το latency σε fast path και γνωριζοντας οτι το βαθος πρακτικα προσθετει latency ομοτιμο με την κατηγορια του λογω διορθωσης λαθων απο το dslam μπορει να γινει μια εκτιμηση επ'αυτου.Πιο απλα θα μπορουσε να γινει ενα ping στον gr-ix και να βλεπαμε την καθυστερηση.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


Χμμ.. μαλιστα!! Ευχαριστω! Θα το κοιταξω, ειναι χρησιμα οτι ανεφερες!

----------


## stelios120

Καλησπέρα.Πρίν λίγες μέρες πήγα στην Cyta μετα αποι 6 χρονια στην Forthnet με πολλά προβλήματα. Απο εξυπηρέτηση άψογη , ποιότητα γραμμής τηλεφώνου κααμπάνα, αλλά αυτο το βήμα / 45" δευτ. που χρεώνουν στο δωρεάν και καλά χρόνο προς κινητό ειναι μεγάλη απατεωνιά όχι μόνο απο αυτούς αλλά και απο άλλες εταιρίες. Έχω 160' προς κινητά δωρεάν, μίλησα μόλις 25,30' και έχω χρεωθεί χοντρικά περίπου 60,47' χρόνο ομιλίας. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπωρεί να με βοηθήση να υπολογίζω ακριβώς το αληθηνό χρονο που απομένει στα κινητά;"Οι κλήσεις προς όλα τα εθνικά και διεθνή δίκτυα έχουν ελάχιστη
διάρκεια κλήσης και βήμα χρέωσης τα 45δευτερόλεπτα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Χρόνων Ομιλίας" γράφουν.

----------


## jimdem582

Update για τη βλάβη:

Τελικά ήρθε και άλλος τεχνικός στις 18 του μηνός. Είπε διόρθωσε το θέμα της cyta και μένει να κάνει τις διορθωτικές κινήσεις ο οτε. Με ενημέρωσαν οτι λόγω κεραυνού κάηκε το καλώδιο και πρέπει να σκάψουν να το αλλάξουν. Μέχρι 27 του μηνός είπαν θα έχει διορθωθεί. 1 μήνας χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο σχεδόν. Απελπίστηκα δε νομίζω ούτε στις 27 να έχει διορθωθεί.

----------


## umay

> Καλησπέρα.Πρίν λίγες μέρες πήγα στην Cyta μετα αποι 6 χρονια στην Forthnet με πολλά προβλήματα. Απο εξυπηρέτηση άψογη , ποιότητα γραμμής τηλεφώνου κααμπάνα, αλλά αυτο το βήμα / 45" δευτ. που χρεώνουν στο δωρεάν και καλά χρόνο προς κινητό ειναι μεγάλη απατεωνιά όχι μόνο απο αυτούς αλλά και απο άλλες εταιρίες. Έχω 160' προς κινητά δωρεάν, μίλησα μόλις 25,30' και έχω χρεωθεί χοντρικά περίπου 60,47' χρόνο ομιλίας. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπωρεί να με βοηθήση να υπολογίζω ακριβώς το αληθηνό χρονο που απομένει στα κινητά;"Οι κλήσεις προς όλα τα εθνικά και διεθνή δίκτυα έχουν ελάχιστη
> διάρκεια κλήσης και βήμα χρέωσης τα 45δευτερόλεπτα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Χρόνων Ομιλίας" γράφουν.


Σαφώς και πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη από τις εταιρείες σταθερής να μπορεί ο καταναλωτής να βλέπει μέσω εφαρμογής υπόλοιπα χρόνου ομιλίας όπως στην κινητή τηλεφωνία. 
Ακούει η *ΕΕΤΤ* (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων); 
Θα κάνει τον κόπο να επέμβει μία φορά υπέρ του καταναλωτή *άμεσα*;

----------


## minas

> Update για τη βλάβη:
> 
> Τελικά ήρθε και άλλος τεχνικός στις 18 του μηνός. Είπε διόρθωσε το θέμα της cyta και μένει να κάνει τις διορθωτικές κινήσεις ο οτε. Με ενημέρωσαν οτι λόγω κεραυνού κάηκε το καλώδιο και πρέπει να σκάψουν να το αλλάξουν. Μέχρι 27 του μηνός είπαν θα έχει διορθωθεί. 1 μήνας χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο σχεδόν. Απελπίστηκα δε νομίζω ούτε στις 27 να έχει διορθωθεί.


Τουλάχιστον εξασφάλισε ότι δεν θα σε χρεώσουν πάγια για τις ημέρες που δεν είχες υπηρεσία.

----------


## Valder

> Τουλάχιστον εξασφάλισε ότι δεν θα σε χρεώσουν πάγια για τις ημέρες που δεν είχες υπηρεσία.


Αν στειλει στη Cyta μέηλ με κοινοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ, όπου θα το αιτείται, παίζει και να το εξασφαλίσει. Ειδάλλως πολύ αμφιβάλλω.

Δημήτρη μη μασήσεις, στο ξαναλέω, είναι δικαίωμά σου.

----------


## jimdem582

> Αν στειλει στη Cyta μέηλ με κοινοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ, όπου θα το αιτείται, παίζει και να το εξασφαλίσει. Ειδάλλως πολύ αμφιβάλλω.
> 
> Δημήτρη μη μασήσεις, στο ξαναλέω, είναι δικαίωμά σου.


Μίλησα με τον τοπικό συνεργάτη. Ακόμα τίποτα δεν έγινε αλλά μου είπε θα γίνει μέσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα είναι 27 του μηνός το πολύ θα έχει γίνει. Για την πληρωμή μονος του ειπε εννοειται δεν πληρωνεις Αύγουστο. 

Τώρα θα επανέλθω στις 27 να σας πω τι έγινε. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και τις συμβουλές σας  :Wink:

----------


## jimdem582

Όλα οκ τελικά. Επανήλθε σήμερα το internet και το τηλέφωνο. Προς το παρόν φαίνονται όλα να δουλεύουν εντάξει. Να'στε καλά παιδιά.

----------


## nokian82

Ξερει κανεις πως να βαλω σε bridge mode το ZXV10 H201L που δινει η cyta;

Θελει να το περασω ολη την δουλεια στο airport extreme. Να δινει και dhcp οχ μονο να διαχειριζεται το ασυρματο. 

Με το τηλεφωνο ομως που συνεδεεται πανω στο μοντεμακι της cyta τι κανω;

----------


## graal

Off Topic


		 Συγχωρέστε με για το offtopic (και αν έπρεπε να είναι) αλλά σήμερα που πήγα στο cyta spot  να εξοφλήσω έναν παλιό λογαριασμό, είδα πίσω σ'ενα πάγκο στοίβες οι εξοπλισμοί μέσα στα κουτιά. Κάποια μαύρα ADΒ με εξωτερική κεραία, κάποια μαύρα χωρίς κεραία, και κανά δυο άσπρα  είδα έτσι χωρίς το κουτί. Αμέσως μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το παρών τόπικ, καθώς και πολλές απορίες στο τι κάνει λάθος η εταιρία και υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές επιστροφές. Και εννοείται το μαγαζί άδειο,με εξαίρεση μια κυρία που παραπονιόταν για το ύψος του λογαριασμού. 2μέρες πρίν που πήγα στο αντίστοιχο μαγαζί της forthnet για να ρωτήσω κάτι, το ακριβώς ανάποδο, είχε πολύ κόσμο. Μια εικόνα 1000 λέξεις, μήπως τελικά κάτι δεν κάνει καλά η cyta?

----------


## Godian

οπως κατσεις ειναι φιλε μου. ο αδερφος μου ειχε 4 χρονια cyta και ηταν τελεια. μολις μετακομησε και πηγε σε ενα στενακι ολο προβληματα. δε φταινε οι παροχοι αλλα η γραμμες

----------


## yiannis010

μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ρουτερ θελω να κάνω αν μπορει να βοηθήσει καποιος.ανοίγωντας την σελίδα του ρουτερ για να δω στοιχεια συγχρωνισμού κτλ ειδα στο security του ρουτερ επίπεδα ασφαλείας(χαμηλό μεσαιό και υψηλό) για το firewall του ρουτερ καθώς και μια επιλογή ενεργοποιησης για anti-hacking....αυτά τα αφήνω οπώς είναι ή είναι προτιμότερο να τα ενεργοποιήσω;επισης χρειάζεται καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω σε κατι άλλο?δεν είμαι gamer το χρησμοποιω μόνο για σερφαρισμα mail κτλ.
μιλάω για το ΖΤΕ 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Godian

μη πειραζεις τιποτα φιλε μου. οπως ειναι αστο. αμα ειναι να σε χακαρουν θα το κανουν. αλλα δε βρισκω κανενα λογο να το βαλεις τερμα. νομιζω χανεις σε ταχυτητα γιατι κανει ποιο πολυ ωρα να αποκωδικοποιοι τα δεδομενα. μια χαρα ειναι ετσι.

----------


## yiannis010

> μη πειραζεις τιποτα φιλε μου. οπως ειναι αστο. αμα ειναι να σε χακαρουν θα το κανουν. αλλα δε βρισκω κανενα λογο να το βαλεις τερμα. νομιζω χανεις σε ταχυτητα γιατι κανει ποιο πολυ ωρα να αποκωδικοποιοι τα δεδομενα. μια χαρα ειναι ετσι.


και γω αυτής της αποψης είμαι αλλά λόγω ασχετοσύνης είπα να κάνω την ερώτηση μήπως χρειαζεται κάποια άλλη ρυθμιση

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το ρουτερ θελω να κάνω αν μπορει να βοηθήσει καποιος.ανοίγωντας την σελίδα του ρουτερ για να δω στοιχεια συγχρωνισμού κτλ ειδα στο security του ρουτερ επίπεδα ασφαλείας(χαμηλό μεσαιό και υψηλό) για το firewall του ρουτερ καθώς και μια επιλογή ενεργοποιησης για anti-hacking....αυτά τα αφήνω οπώς είναι ή είναι προτιμότερο να τα ενεργοποιήσω;επισης χρειάζεται καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω σε κατι άλλο?δεν είμαι gamer το χρησμοποιω μόνο για σερφαρισμα mail κτλ.
> μιλάω για το ΖΤΕ 
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Αν φοβάσαι μη μπει κανείς στο δίκτυό σου, προτιμότερο θα ήταν *για σιγουριά* ν' άλλαζες τον κωδικό του ρούτερ. Τα ρούτερ της Cyta είναι πολύ εύκολο ν' ανοίξουν και δε χρειάζεται να είσαι hacker, υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που τ' ανοίγει πανεύκολα (βρίσκει τον εργοστασιακό κωδικό). Οπότε αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένη από τα Windows την Οικιακή Ομάδα, μπορεί εύκολα κάποιος να σου κλέψει αρχεία ή και να σου βάλει μερικά με ιό μέσα...  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν φοβάσαι μη μπει κανείς στο δίκτυό σου, προτιμότερο θα ήταν *για σιγουριά* ν' άλλαζες τον κωδικό του ρούτερ. Τα ρούτερ της Cyta είναι πολύ εύκολο ν' ανοίξουν και δε χρειάζεται να είσαι hacker, υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που τ' ανοίγει πανεύκολα (βρίσκει τον εργοστασιακό κωδικό). Οπότε αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένη από τα Windows την Οικιακή Ομάδα, μπορεί εύκολα κάποιος να σου κλέψει αρχεία ή και να σου βάλει μερικά με ιό μέσα...


Και σε άλλους παρόχους υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα,  αλλάζεις κωδικό και βγάζεις και το wps αν υπάρχει

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και σε άλλους παρόχους υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα,  αλλάζεις κωδικό και βγάζεις και το wps αν υπάρχει




Off Topic


		Και τα ΖΤΕ του ΟΤΕ ανοίγουν πολύ εύκολα και μερικά της Forthnet. Τα ΖΤΕ H108N που δίνει η HOL προς το παρόν δεν ανοίγουν, αλλά το Netfaster που έχω εγώ ανακάλυψα πως άνοιγε πανεύκολα, οπότε άλλαξα τον κωδικό...  :Smile:  Ούτε τα ρούτερ της WIND ανοίγουν...

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και τα ΖΤΕ του ΟΤΕ ανοίγουν πολύ εύκολα και μερικά της Forthnet. Τα ΖΤΕ H108N που δίνει η HOL προς το παρόν δεν ανοίγουν, αλλά το Netfaster που έχω εγώ ανακάλυψα πως άνοιγε πανεύκολα, οπότε άλλαξα τον κωδικό...  Ούτε τα ρούτερ της WIND ανοίγουν...


Μια χαρά ανοίγουν  :Wink:

----------


## yiannis010

τον εργοστασιακό κωδικό τον έχω αλλάξει από την  πρώτη μέρα και να δεν κάνω λάθος δουλεύει σε wpa2...μια απ αυτές τις μέρες θα ανεβάσω και τα σταστιτιστικά της γραμμης να μου πείτε αν βλέπετε κάτι περίεργο αν και την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν έχω πρόβλημα απο την στιγμή που αντικαταστάθηκε το ρούτερ

- - - Updated - - -



αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία που δίνει το ρούτερ αν βλέπεται κάτι πράξενο ενημερώστε με

ευχαριστώ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> τον εργοστασιακό κωδικό τον έχω αλλάξει από την  πρώτη μέρα και να δεν κάνω λάθος δουλεύει σε wpa2...μια απ αυτές τις μέρες θα ανεβάσω και τα σταστιτιστικά της γραμμης να μου πείτε αν βλέπετε κάτι περίεργο αν και την τελευταία εβδομάδα δεν έχω πρόβλημα απο την στιγμή που αντικαταστάθηκε το ρούτερ
> 
> αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία που δίνει το ρούτερ αν βλέπεται κάτι πράξενο ενημερώστε με
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Αν θες τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι και τόσο καλή η γραμμή σου. Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν πάνω από 18000 για να τη λες "καλή".  Στο σπίτι των γονιών μου με HOL έχουν Attenuation 19db (εσύ έχεις 18,2) και με SNR Margin 6 το ρούτερ κλειδώνει στα ~20600 kbps (τα στατιστικά δεξιά είναι από το δικό μου σπίτι)!! Βέβαια σε κάθε γραμμή τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά...

----------


## yiannis010

> Αν θες τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι και τόσο καλή η γραμμή σου. Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν πάνω από 18000 για να τη λες "καλή".  Στο σπίτι των γονιών μου με HOL έχουν Attenuation 19db (εσύ έχεις 18,2) και με SNR Margin 6 το ρούτερ κλειδώνει στα ~20600 kbps (τα στατιστικά δεξιά είναι από το δικό μου σπίτι)!! Βέβαια σε κάθε γραμμή τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά...


στον οτε καταφέραμε με πολύ ζόρι να κλειδώσει η γραμμη στο 14 μισο περίπου δεν ανέβαινε με τίποτα και είχα και πολλές αποσυνδεσεις. αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως στον οτε που κλειδωνε στο 14,5 κατέβαζε και τα αρχεία με την ίδια ταχύτητα.στην cyta κλειδώνει στο  13+κατι αλλά όταν κατεβάζω αρχεία κατεβαίνουν  με ταχυτητα το πολύ 11,5.

----------


## sweet dreams

> στον οτε καταφέραμε με πολύ ζόρι να κλειδώσει η γραμμη στο 14 μισο περίπου δεν ανέβαινε με τίποτα και είχα και πολλές αποσυνδεσεις. αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πως στον οτε που κλειδωνε στο 14,5 κατέβαζε και τα αρχεία με την ίδια ταχύτητα.στην cyta κλειδώνει στο  13+κατι αλλά όταν κατεβάζω αρχεία κατεβαίνουν  με ταχυτητα το πολύ 11,5.


Έχεις κοιτάξει αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση;;; αλλιώς είναι θέμα περιοχής, αφού και στον OTE είχες παραπλήσια ταχύτητα.

Το κατέβασμα πως το βλέπεις;;; κάνε αυτό για να το τσεκάρεις.

----------


## yiannis010

> Έχεις κοιτάξει αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση;;; αλλιώς είναι θέμα περιοχής, αφού και στον OTE είχες παραπλήσια ταχύτητα.
> 
> Το κατέβασμα πως το βλέπεις;;; κάνε αυτό για να το τσεκάρεις.


ναι ετσι ακριβως κανω τον ελεγχο απο το τον σερβερ του οτε.ξεκιναει με 10 και φτανει μεχρι 11,3 βεβαια δεν παιζει στα 200 κβ όπως λεει για την σταθεροτητα της γραμμης αλλα περιπου στα 500 ...όσο για την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση αναγκαστηκα απο τον οτε που δεν μπορουσε να βρει το προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων και αλλαξα την καλωδιωση που ξεκινουσε απο την κεντρικη μπριζα ως το τηλ και το ρουτερ...βεβαια τιποτα δεν εγινε.(το ακόμα πιο περιεργο είναι πως οι αποσυνδεσεις σταματησανε απο τοτε που ηρθα στην cyta εκτος απο 1-2 φορες που στο τελος διαπιστωθηκε πως ητανν προβληαμ του ρουτερ

----------


## minas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Συγχωρέστε με για το offtopic (και αν έπρεπε να είναι) αλλά σήμερα που πήγα στο cyta spot  να εξοφλήσω έναν παλιό λογαριασμό, είδα πίσω σ'ενα πάγκο στοίβες οι εξοπλισμοί μέσα στα κουτιά. Κάποια μαύρα ADΒ με εξωτερική κεραία, κάποια μαύρα χωρίς κεραία, και κανά δυο άσπρα  είδα έτσι χωρίς το κουτί. Αμέσως μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το παρών τόπικ, καθώς και πολλές απορίες στο τι κάνει λάθος η εταιρία και υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές επιστροφές. Και εννοείται το μαγαζί άδειο,με εξαίρεση μια κυρία που παραπονιόταν για το ύψος του λογαριασμού. 2μέρες πρίν που πήγα στο αντίστοιχο μαγαζί της forthnet για να ρωτήσω κάτι, το ακριβώς ανάποδο, είχε πολύ κόσμο. Μια εικόνα 1000 λέξεις, μήπως τελικά κάτι δεν κάνει καλά η cyta?


Η Cyta έχει λιγότερους συνδρομητές, αλλά και σχετικά μεγάλο αριθμό καταστημάτων (ή συνεργατών). Αν κάτι, εγώ προτιμώ να πηγαίνω σε ένα άδειο/ήσυχο μαγαζί, παρά σε ένα γεμάτο. Ιδανικά βέβαια προτιμώ να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω τα πάντα εξ' αποστάσεως  :Smile: .
Αυτή την περίοδο δεν έχω κάπου Cyta, ούτε την προτιμώ περισσότερο ή λιγότερο, αλλά από την εικόνα που περιγράφεις μπορούν να προκύψουν περισσότερες ερμηνείες.

----------


## sweet dreams

> ναι ετσι ακριβως κανω τον ελεγχο απο το τον σερβερ του οτε.ξεκιναει με 10 και φτανει μεχρι 11,3 βεβαια δεν παιζει στα 200 κβ όπως λεει για την σταθεροτητα της γραμμης αλλα περιπου στα 500 ...όσο για την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση αναγκαστηκα απο τον οτε που δεν μπορουσε να βρει το προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων και αλλαξα την καλωδιωση που ξεκινουσε απο την κεντρικη μπριζα ως το τηλ και το ρουτερ...βεβαια τιποτα δεν εγινε.(το ακόμα πιο περιεργο είναι πως οι αποσυνδεσεις σταματησανε απο τοτε που ηρθα στην cyta εκτος απο 1-2 φορες που στο τελος διαπιστωθηκε πως ητανν προβληαμ του ρουτερ


Eίναι μεγάλη διακύμανση 500KB/sec.

Η γραμμή σου έχει πρόβλημα σταθερότητας και θα πρέπει να την τσεκάρεις.

*Τest ftp*


*Spoiler:*

----------


## yiannis010

> Eίναι μεγάλη διακύμανση 500KB/sec.
> 
> Η γραμμή σου έχει πρόβλημα σταθερότητας και θα πρέπει να την τσεκάρεις.
> 
> *Τest ftp*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


εκανα το τεστ ενσύρματα και χωρίς να λειτουργεί αλλό παραθυρο ή άλλη λειτουργία
2%.... 1,02
4%.... 1,03
6%.... 1,06
10%....1,08
16%....1,09
να υποψιαστώ πως θα χρειαστώ ηλεκτρολόγο να τσεκάρει την γραμμή;

----------


## sweet dreams

> εκανα το τεστ ενσύρματα και χωρίς να λειτουργεί αλλό παραθυρο ή άλλη λειτουργία
> 2%.... 1,02
> 4%.... 1,03
> 6%.... 1,06
> 10%....1,08
> 16%....1,09
> να υποψιαστώ πως θα χρειαστώ ηλεκτρολόγο να τσεκάρει την γραμμή;


Αυτή η διακύμανση δεν είναι μεγάλη.

Βέβαια το ιδανικό είναι η ταχύτητα να είναι "καρφωμένη" σε μία ένδειξη με ελάχιστη μεταβολή.

Αν δείς ότι αυξάνεται το εύρος τόσο που το κατώτερο σημείο με το ανώτερο να έχει διαφορά πάνω από 100+ KB/sec

τότε θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

Να θυμάσαι να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ, ώστε να βλέπεις την ταχύτητα που έχει πάρει εκείνη την στιγμή.

----------


## yiannis010

> Αυτή η διακύμανση δεν είναι μεγάλη.
> 
> Βέβαια το ιδανικό είναι η ταχύτητα να είναι "καρφωμένη" σε μία ένδειξη με ελάχιστη μεταβολή.
> 
> Αν δείς ότι αυξάνεται το εύρος τόσο που το κατώτερο σημείο με το ανώτερο να έχει διαφορά πάνω από 100+ KB/sec
> 
> τότε θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.
> 
> Να θυμάσαι να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ, ώστε να βλέπεις την ταχύτητα που έχει πάρει εκείνη την στιγμή.


οκ ευχαριστώ.παρ όλα αυτά μια τελευταία ερώτηση ...δεν θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζει περίπου με 12,5 αφου συγχρονίζει στα 13,1;

----------


## sweet dreams

> οκ ευχαριστώ.παρ όλα αυτά μια τελευταία ερώτηση ...δεν θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζει περίπου με 12,5 αφου συγχρονίζει στα 13,1;


Aν η ταχύτητα σου είναι στο 13,1 *θεωρητικά* θα πρέπει να κατεβάζεις με 1,31(1/10 περίπου).

Μια μικρή απόκλιση από αυτό είναι αποδεκτή.

Αν θέλεις να πάρεις και το τελευταίο bit από την γραμμή σου, θα πρέπει να την έχεις τσεκάρει μέχρι την τελευταία βίδα και σύνδεση

ώστε να είσαι πλέον σίγουρος ότι για τα τυχόν προβλήματα ή την χαμηλή ταχύτητα είναι θέμα της περιοχής σου(δίκτυο σε κακή κατάσταση,

φορτωμένες γραμμές, κ.λ.π.) ή αδυναμία του εκάστοτε παρόχου για κάτι καλύτερο.

Κάποιος επειδή είναι ευχαριστημένος με ότι έχει ή επειδή δεν έχει την δυνατότητα(γνώσεων, οικονομική, χρόνου κ.λ.π.), δεν το ψάχνει περισσότερο

και άλλος εξετάζει και το παραμικρό μέχρι να καταφέρει να "στραγγίσει" την γραμμή του.

Αν τα έχεις τσεκάρει όλα, είσαι από τους άτυχους λόγω περιοχής, γιατί είπες ότι τα ίδια είχες και με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## yiannis010

> Aν η ταχύτητα σου είναι στο 13,1 *θεωρητικά* θα πρέπει να κατεβάζεις με 1,31(1/10 περίπου).
> 
> Μια μικρή απόκλιση από αυτό είναι αποδεκτή.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να πάρεις και το τελευταίο bit από την γραμμή σου, θα πρέπει να την έχεις τσεκάρει μέχρι την τελευταία βίδα και σύνδεση
> 
> ώστε να είσαι πλέον σίγουρος ότι για τα τυχόν προβλήματα ή την χαμηλή ταχύτητα είναι θέμα της περιοχής σου(δίκτυο σε κακή κατάσταση,
> 
> φορτωμένες γραμμές, κ.λ.π.) ή αδυναμία του εκάστοτε παρόχου για κάτι καλύτερο.
> ...


έχεις δίκιο.στον οτε ημουν περιπου στα 14 και ετρεχα οερίπου με 13,5.ουσιαστικά δεν με ενοχλεί η αποκλιση αυτη απο τον οτε αφου ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με wifi ,αποσυνδεσεις κτλ.οπότε χαλαρώνω και απολαμβάνω...ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## sweet dreams

> έχεις δίκιο.στον οτε ημουν περιπου στα 14 και ετρεχα οερίπου με 13,5.ουσιαστικά δεν με ενοχλεί η αποκλιση αυτη απο τον οτε αφου ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με wifi ,αποσυνδεσεις κτλ.οπότε χαλαρώνω και απολαμβάνω...ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις


 :One thumb up:

----------


## umay

Τι έγινε με την ιστοσελίδα της CYTA δεν θα ανανεωθεί; Η προσφορά τους στην κινητή έληξε 31-8-14, παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν ανακοινώθηκε κανένα πακέτο κινητής ή συνδυαστικό με σταθερή, ή ακόμα καρτοκινητό. 
Ακόμα το σκέφτονται; *Δεν έπρεπε αυτά να τα έχουν έτοιμα μήνες πριν;*

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Μάλλον η κινητή που έλεγε ως 31/8 ήταν κράχτης... Ακόμα φαίνεται να ισχύει, θέλουν να μαζέψουν και φοιτητές.

Υ.Γ. Το Double Play της WIND με 20€ έλεγε πως ήταν προσφορά μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου κι ακόμα ισχύει... Απλά θέλουν να βιαστείς.  :Razz:

----------


## Godian

Marketing λέγονται όλα αυτά. 
Και είμαστε θύματα

----------


## umay

Δεν μπορεί να πάει στη ΔΕΘ χωρίς προγράμματα ! 
*Θα είναι τεράστιο λάθος από πλευράς marketing να μη δώσουν "βροντερό παρών" με πανηγυρικού χαρακτήρα ανακοίνωση προγραμμάτων !* 
Αν δεν το κάνουν, κάνει συμβαίνει. Ίσως δεν είχαν την αναμενόμενη συμμετοχή στο "ντεμπούτο" ...

----------


## Atheros

Για την τιμή των όπλων τα κάνουν όλα και μετά θα πουληθεί...

----------


## yiannis010

πραγματικά κάτι δεν πάει καλα με τις προσφορές φέτος στην cyta ...τέλη σεπτεμβρίου τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου και δεν βλέπω να κουνιέται φύλο.επικοινώνησα με cyta μήπως και βρούμε καμιά καινούργια προσφορά κια μου λένε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.μάλλον μέχρι τέλη οκτώβρη θα έχουν το συμβόλαιο διετίας στα 22 ευρώ. εν τω μεταξύ η wind χτυπάει τους ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες της προσφέροντας  διετές συμβόλαιο στα 17,90....ελπίζω να βγάλουν κάποια νέα προσφορά γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω να ψάχνω πάλι για προσφορές σε καινούργιες εταιρέιες με έχει κουράσει το όλο θέμα του ψαξίματος

----------


## anthip09

> πραγματικά κάτι δεν πάει καλα με τις προσφορές φέτος στην cyta ...τέλη σεπτεμβρίου τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου και δεν βλέπω να κουνιέται φύλο.επικοινώνησα με cyta μήπως και βρούμε καμιά καινούργια προσφορά κια μου λένε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.μάλλον μέχρι τέλη οκτώβρη θα έχουν το συμβόλαιο διετίας στα 22 ευρώ. εν τω μεταξύ η wind χτυπάει τους ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες της προσφέροντας  διετές συμβόλαιο στα 17,90....ελπίζω να βγάλουν κάποια νέα προσφορά γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω να ψάχνω πάλι για προσφορές σε καινούργιες εταιρέιες με έχει κουράσει το όλο θέμα του ψαξίματος


Για την ακρίβεια προσφέρει διετες στα 17ε, δίνοντας εως 24Mbps, απεριόριστα αστικα και 120' προς κινητα.

----------


## Atheros

> Για την ακρίβεια προσφέρει διετες στα 17ε, δίνοντας εως 24Mbps, απεριόριστα αστικα και 120' προς κινητα.


Ποιός;Η Cyta ή η Wind;

----------


## anthip09

η wind. τουλάχιστον το εδωσε σε μενα όταν εκανα αιτημα φορητοτητας για cyta χωρις καν να με ρωτησουν τι πακετο μου εδωσαν, σε τι τιμη κλπ κλπ.

----------


## yiannis010

> η wind. τουλάχιστον το εδωσε σε μενα όταν εκανα αιτημα φορητοτητας για cyta χωρις καν να με ρωτησουν τι πακετο μου εδωσαν, σε τι τιμη κλπ κλπ.


Ναι έτσι είναι ....όσοι είναι σε wind και κάνανε αίτηση φορητότητας ...η wind έδωσε πολύ δυνατή προσφορά.....Δηλ αυτό θα γίνεται κάθε φορά; για να πάρουμε μια καλύτερη προσφορά θα κάνπουμε αιτήσεις φορητότητας;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ναι έτσι είναι ....όσοι είναι σε wind και κάνανε αίτηση φορητότητας ...η wind έδωσε πολύ δυνατή προσφορά.....Δηλ αυτό θα γίνεται κάθε φορά; για να πάρουμε μια καλύτερη προσφορά θα κάνπουμε αιτήσεις φορητότητας;



Σε λίγο καιρό και αν τελικά μείνουν 2-3 πάροχοι όπως ακούγεται, δε θα παίρνουμε απολύτως τίποτα... Χωρίς ανταγωνισμό, θα κοπανάνε τις τιμές αλύπητα...  :Mad:

----------


## Godian

μπα δε νομιζω εγω . υπαρχει η εταιρια ανταγωνισμου

----------


## umay

> μπα δε νομιζω εγω . υπαρχει η εταιρια ανταγωνισμου


Ναι, η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού και η ΕΕΤΤ ως ανεξάρτητες αρχές που διασφαλίζουν το συμφέρον των καταναλωτών λειτούργησαν άααψογαααα    :ROFL:   στην κινητή ... (όπου γίνεται της επί χρήμασι εκδιδομένης γυναικός το κιγκλίδωμα)

----------


## Hetfield

> πραγματικά κάτι δεν πάει καλα με τις προσφορές φέτος στην cyta ...τέλη σεπτεμβρίου τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου και δεν βλέπω να κουνιέται φύλο.επικοινώνησα με cyta μήπως και βρούμε καμιά καινούργια προσφορά κια μου λένε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.μάλλον μέχρι τέλη οκτώβρη θα έχουν το συμβόλαιο διετίας στα 22 ευρώ. εν τω μεταξύ η wind χτυπάει τους ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες της προσφέροντας  διετές συμβόλαιο στα 17,90....ελπίζω να βγάλουν κάποια νέα προσφορά γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω να ψάχνω πάλι για προσφορές σε καινούργιες εταιρέιες με έχει κουράσει το όλο θέμα του ψαξίματος


Ποσο πιο κατω δηλαδη θες το double play απο 22€/μηνα; Δεν γινεται να στο δωσουν και τζαμπα.
Η συγκριση με WIND απλα δεν υφισταται, ειδικα δε, αν σε ενδιαφερουν οι ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες.

Καλα κανουν παντως και δεν δινουν αλλες προσφορες. Εγω καθομαι στη Cyta με 35€/μηνα (2 γραμμες, απεριοριστα Ελλαδα κι εξωτερικο) αλλα εχω κορυφαιο ιντερνετ απ'ολους τους εναλλακτικους παροχους και με διαφορα.
Δεν θα ηθελα σε καμια περιπτωση η Cyta να καταντησει WIND, να προσφερει πακετα 17€ κατω του κοστους και να μπουκωσουμε ολοι στο τελος. Κατι τετοιο θα ηταν απαραδεκτο για μενα.

----------


## yiannis010

> Ποσο πιο κατω δηλαδη θες το double play απο 22€/μηνα; Δεν γινεται να στο δωσουν και τζαμπα.
> Η συγκριση με WIND απλα δεν υφισταται, ειδικα δε, αν σε ενδιαφερουν οι ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες.
> 
> Καλα κανουν παντως και δεν δινουν αλλες προσφορες. Εγω καθομαι στη Cyta με 35€/μηνα (2 γραμμες, απεριοριστα Ελλαδα κι εξωτερικο) αλλα εχω κορυφαιο ιντερνετ απ'ολους τους εναλλακτικους παροχους και με διαφορα.
> Δεν θα ηθελα σε καμια περιπτωση η Cyta να καταντησει WIND, να προσφερει πακετα 17€ κατω του κοστους και να μπουκωσουμε ολοι στο τελος. Κατι τετοιο θα ηταν απαραδεκτο για μενα.


καλά κάνεις και μένεις.όπως φαίνεται πέρασες απ όλους τους παρόχους και διαπίστωσες πως είναι καλύτερη η cyta.τώρα αν είναι η πιο ποιοτική απο τους εναλακτικους δεν το ξέρω.ας απαντήσουν αυτοί που έχουν περάσει και από άλλες εταιρείες,.προσωπικά ο λόγος που ήρθα στην cyta 'ηταν καθαρά οικονομικός. στο τέλος θα μας πεις να ανεβάσει τα πακέτα της για να μην έχουν συνδέσεις έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε φόβο μήπως μπουκώσουμε....το ακούσαμε κι αυτό.

----------


## Hetfield

> καλά κάνεις και μένεις.όπως φαίνεται πέρασες απ όλους τους παρόχους και διαπίστωσες πως είναι καλύτερη η cyta.τώρα αν είναι η πιο ποιοτική απο τους εναλακτικους δεν το ξέρω.ας απαντήσουν αυτοί που έχουν περάσει και από άλλες εταιρείες,.προσωπικά ο λόγος που ήρθα στην cyta 'ηταν καθαρά οικονομικός. στο τέλος θα μας πεις να ανεβάσει τα πακέτα της για να μην έχουν συνδέσεις έτσι ώστε να μην έχουμε φόβο μήπως μπουκώσουμε....το ακούσαμε κι αυτό.


Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι πρεπει να υπαρχουν εξορθολογισμενα πακετα. Προφανως και χαλαει μια υπηρεσια οταν τη δινουν μαζικα κατω του κοστους. Πρωτη φορα το ακους αυτο; 
Ειναι νομος της αγορας.

Περασα απο αρκετους παροχους, οχι απ'ολους αλλα ξερω αρκετες εμπειριες. Για μενα κορυφαιοι αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ο ΟΤΕ κι η Cyta, ακολουθει η  Forthnet και τελευταιες HOL και WIND.
Αν η Cyta καταντησει το δικτυο της στα χαλια της WIND εγω την εκανα για ΟΤΕ που εχω και καλυτερη τιμη λογω υπαλληλικου.

----------


## Valder

Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δυο σας (Γιάννης και Χετφιλντ) έχετε δίκιο και κάπου χανόσαστε ταυτόχρονα.

Γιατί έχετε δίκιο;

Ο μεν Hetfield γιατί λέει κάτι που είναι νόμος. Όταν πας να γίνεις ηγέτης κόστους, αναμφίβολα θα ρίξεις την ποιότητα στο προιόν.
Ο μεν Γιάννης γιατί λέει: "Γιατί; Εγώ ήρθα για οικονομικά. Πρέπει να χρυσοπληρώσω για να παρέχεται μια σωστή υπηρεσία;"

Το ένα όμως δεν απαντάει στο άλλο. Η συζήτηση είναι "Θέλω να πληρώνω για γευστικό τυρί. -Ναι αλλά το νερό είναι αγαθό και πρέπει να είναι πάμφθηνο."

Που χάνεστε:

Στο ότι η Cyta αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ένα μπαστάρδεμα τιμολογιακό κ.α. και δεν ξέρει που θέλει να πάει. Καταρχάς δεν έχει κάτι φοβερά πρωτοποριακό για να δικαιολογεί ψηλές τιμές. Ένας εναλλακτικός είναι με τυπικές υπηρεσίες (άντε και τους κράχτες VDSL από κέντρο που το πιάνει μόνο ο Μήτσος και η Λουκρητία και κανείς άλλος, και την "κινητή" τύπου βατραχοQινητή.). Επίσης δεν θέλει να πέσει πολύ χαμηλά σε κόστος για να μη γίνει Wind.

Που είναι η Cyta; Στη μέση. Έχει πελάτες σαν τον Γιάννη και πελάτες σαν τον Χετφιλντ και στο τέλος πολύ απλά θα τους χάσει και τους δυο γιατί θα τη φάει κάποιο μεγαλύτερο ψάρι.

Θυμηθείτε τη Netone. 2 προγράμματα 31 και 37 ευρώ, niche παίχτης. ΧΧ.000 πελάτες and that's it. Τώρα γιατί έγινε ότι έγινε ήταν άλλο θέμα.
Επίσης θυμηθείτε τη Cyta στην αρχή της. Προσωπική μου εντύπωση πως ήταν πολύ καλύτερη το 2011, στην Αθήνα έστω.

Είναι νομοτελειακό. Χωρίς αλλαγή στη σκέψη δεν πάνε πουθενά οι κουμπάροι στην Ελλάδα. Αν όχι παρακάτω, σίγουρα όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## yiannis010

> Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δυο σας (Γιάννης και Χετφιλντ) έχετε δίκιο και κάπου χανόσαστε ταυτόχρονα.
> 
> Γιατί έχετε δίκιο;
> 
> Ο μεν Hetfield γιατί λέει κάτι που είναι νόμος. Όταν πας να γίνεις ηγέτης κόστους, αναμφίβολα θα ρίξεις την ποιότητα στο προιόν.
> Ο μεν Γιάννης γιατί λέει: "Γιατί; Εγώ ήρθα για οικονομικά. Πρέπει να χρυσοπληρώσω για να παρέχεται μια σωστή υπηρεσία;"
> 
> Το ένα όμως δεν απαντάει στο άλλο. Η συζήτηση είναι "Θέλω να πληρώνω για γευστικό τυρί. -Ναι αλλά το νερό είναι αγαθό και πρέπει να είναι πάμφθηνο."
> 
> ...


δεν διαφωνώ σ αυτό που λες .έχω δει να παραπονιούνται σε όλες τις εταιρείες για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιών .προσωπικά ήμουν στον οτε με πολλά προβλήματα και ακριβό κοστολόγιο και όταν ήρθα στην cyta για κάποιο λόγο που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω είναι όλα μια χαρά.παρ όλα αυτά η cyta ήταν πάντα η φθηνότερη όλων σε αυτό που πρόσφερε και θυμάμαι πάντα πως είχε πολύ καλές προσφορές.αν μπορεί η δεν μπορεί να στηρίξει η wind και η hol το 17,90 είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση.επίσης είναι πολύ μεγάλη σύζητηση αν ε'ιναι πιο ποιοτική η cyta ή η forthnet ή καποια άλλη.....βέβαια δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να αλλάξω πάροχο για 5 ευρω....αλλά περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο απο την cyta.

----------


## Stefan_

Bλεπω εδω οτι το πακετο των 22€ μεσω getaline.gr μπορεις να το παρεις για 18€.
Τι ειναι αυτο το getaline?

----------


## NexTiN

> Bλεπω εδω οτι το πακετο των 22€ μεσω getaline.gr μπορεις να το παρεις για 18€.
> Τι ειναι αυτο το getaline?


Το getaline.gr ειναι επισημος συνεργατης της Cyta.Το συγκεκριμενο πακετο το δινει και η Cyta, απλα αφορα συγκεκριμενα Α/Κ, Πολεις...

----------


## Stefan_

H σιτα στο σαιτ της και στη διαφημιση μιλαει μονο για 22ε.

----------


## umay

Σε συνάδελφο, μια εταιρεία (μεγάλη) του έδωσε με *19 ευρώ 24 mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 120 κινητά* με 2 χρόνια δέσμευση (αμφότερα) χωρίς βέβαια υποχρέωση να έχει συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία κινητής (όπως  υποχρεώνει άλλη). Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ του έδωσε σημαντικά χαμηλή προσφορά ως εκ θαύματος. Γιατί να μείνει στη Cyta αν δεν του προσφέρουν τουλάχιστον τα ίδια;
Αυτό το σκοπό έχει ο ανταγωνισμός, καλώς λειτουργεί και υπάρχει στα λογικά πλαίσια. Επίσης, αν μιλήσετε με συγγενείς που σπουδάζουν παιδιά έξω, θα καταλάβετε ότι *η επικοινωνία στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης είναι πολύ ακριβή ακόμα*! 
Πρόσφατα δε, γιατρός που γύρισε από Αγγλία που έκανε ειδίκευση, μας έδειξε συνολικό online λογαριασμό 12 λίρες/μήνα (all inclusive), με συνολικό χρόνο ομιλίας 1500 λεπτά, ακόμα και για τηλέφωνα προς την Ελλάδα, με απεριόριστο mob internet !
Το μόνο που δεν περιελάμβανε ήταν το τηλεοπτικό skyB το οποίο σε σχέση ας πούμε με τη Nova, είχε τουλάχιστον 200 κανάλια θεματικά (φανταστείτε τα ελεύθερα...) περισσότερα, με τα ίδια σχεδόν χρήματα ! + απαράμιλλη ποιότητα περιεχομένου και εικόνας. 
Το μεγάλο μπαμ θα γίνει όταν οι Ευρωπαίοι πάροχοι θα μπορούν να "σερβίρουν" υπηρεσίες χωρίς περιορισμό (σχεδιάζεται και η ενοποίηση του χωρικού πεδίου πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στην ΕΕ) σε όλη την Ευρώπη...

----------


## yiannis010

> H σιτα στο σαιτ της και στη διαφημιση μιλαει μονο για 22ε.


ισχύει μόνο για νέους πελάτες που είναι σε άλλη εταιρεια...για αυτούς που είναι ήδη στην cyta ισχύει το 22 €

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε συνάδελφο, μια εταιρεία (μεγάλη) του έδωσε με *19 ευρώ 24 mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 120 κινητά* με 2 χρόνια δέσμευση (αμφότερα) χωρίς βέβαια υποχρέωση να έχει συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία κινητής (όπως  υποχρεώνει άλλη). Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ του έδωσε σημαντικά χαμηλή προσφορά ως εκ θαύματος. Γιατί να μείνει στη Cyta αν δεν του προσφέρουν τουλάχιστον τα ίδια;
> Αυτό το σκοπό έχει ο ανταγωνισμός, καλώς λειτουργεί και υπάρχει στα λογικά πλαίσια. Επίσης, αν μιλήσετε με συγγενείς που σπουδάζουν παιδιά έξω, θα καταλάβετε ότι *η επικοινωνία στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης είναι πολύ ακριβή ακόμα*! 
> Πρόσφατα δε, γιατρός που γύρισε από Αγγλία που έκανε ειδίκευση, μας έδειξε συνολικό online λογαριασμό 12 λίρες/μήνα (all inclusive), με συνολικό χρόνο ομιλίας 1500 λεπτά, ακόμα και για τηλέφωνα προς την Ελλάδα, με απεριόριστο mob internet !
> Το μόνο που δεν περιελάμβανε ήταν το τηλεοπτικό skyB το οποίο σε σχέση ας πούμε με τη Nova, είχε τουλάχιστον 200 κανάλια θεματικά (φανταστείτε τα ελεύθερα...) περισσότερα, με τα ίδια σχεδόν χρήματα ! + απαράμιλλη ποιότητα περιεχομένου και εικόνας. 
> Το μεγάλο μπαμ θα γίνει όταν οι Ευρωπαίοι πάροχοι θα μπορούν να "σερβίρουν" υπηρεσίες χωρίς περιορισμό (σχεδιάζεται και η ενοποίηση του χωρικού πεδίου πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στην ΕΕ) σε όλη την Ευρώπη...



Αυτό φωνάζω τόσο καιρό (και σε άλλα θέματα). Η επικοινωνία στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ ακριβή και ειδικά οι τιμές της μεγάλης Γερμανικής... γκουχ... Ελληνικής εταιρίας, φτάνουν σε σημείο κοροϊδίας. Ωστόσο κάποιοι επιμένουν φανατικά σε αυτήν, γιατί σου λένε "κάνει επενδύσεις (έστω με το τσιγκέλι), οπότε θα την πληρώνω όσο όσο" και όποια εταιρία σου τα δίνει σε χαμηλή τιμή, είναι για τον πέουλα κ.λ.π.

Εγώ πιστεύω μετά την εξαγορά της HOL από τη Vodafone, η Γερμανο-ελληνική εταιρία θ' αποκτήσει σοβαρό ανταγωνιστή και στις επενδύσεις. Πολύ γουστάρω να γίνει "απόβαση" Ευρωπαίων να τελειώσει η κοροϊδία. Αν και η WIND που είναι Ιταλική εταιρία, προς το παρόν δε βλέπω καμία διάθεση από μέρους της για επενδύσεις... Καλό είναι πάντως να υπάρχει και μια εταιρία στα χαμηλά, να τους "τραβά τα λουριά" στις τιμές...

----------


## Stefan_

> ισχύει μόνο για νέους πελάτες που είναι σε άλλη εταιρεια...για αυτούς που είναι ήδη στην cyta ισχύει το 22 €


Που το λεει αυτο??

----------


## Godian

Εμενα 16 Οκτωβρίου τελειωνει το συμβόλαιο μου. εχω 8αρα χωρις πακετα για τηλεφωνα δε τα χρειαζομαι.
δε το χρησιμοποιώ το σταθερό.
δινω 19 το μήνα λετε να μου τα κατεβάσουν καθολου?
Τα 2 χρονια συμβολαιο τωρα ειναι πολιτικη της εταιριας? δε μου αρεσουν τα μεγαλα συμβολαια γιαυτο

----------


## yiannis010

> Που το λεει αυτο??


μολις μπεις στην σελιδα της getaline έχει συχνες ερωτησεις και της απαντησεις στου...καπου συγκεκεριμενα  γραφει...''ελιμαι πελάτης της cyta και θέλω την προσφορα.τι κάνω;''.....όταν πατησεις επανω στην ερωτηση σου βγαζει και την απαντηση

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμενα 16 Οκτωβρίου τελειωνει το συμβόλαιο μου. εχω 8αρα χωρις πακετα για τηλεφωνα δε τα χρειαζομαι.
> δε το χρησιμοποιώ το σταθερό.
> δινω 19 το μήνα λετε να μου τα κατεβάσουν καθολου?
> Τα 2 χρονια συμβολαιο τωρα ειναι πολιτικη της εταιριας? δε μου αρεσουν τα μεγαλα συμβολαια γιαυτο


φίλε godian και τα 2 παίζουν αν και πιστευω πως θα σου δωσουν προσφορα διετιας για το αντίστοιχο προγραμμα που έχεις.για τα διετή συμβόλαια έχω την εντυπωση πως ξεκίνησαν απο την wind περίπου πριν 3 χρόνια και αφορουσαν επιδοτήσεις κινητών τηλεφώνων.μάλλον το προχώρησε στην σταθερη και την επόμενη μέρα οι πάντες είχαν πρόγραμμα προσφοράς με 2 χρόνια σύμβολαιο.....

----------


## Stefan_

Φιλε μου το getaline το ξερουν 3 κι ο κουκος. Αν πατησεις τη διαφημιση της cyta εδω σ αυτη τη σελιδα πανω πανω, αναφερει οτι η τιμη ειναι 22 χωρις να λεει οτι για νεους πελατες ειναι 18. Δηλαδη 22 για ολους.

----------


## yiannis010

> Φιλε μου το getaline το ξερουν 3 κι ο κουκος. Αν πατησεις τη διαφημιση της cyta εδω σ αυτη τη σελιδα πανω πανω, αναφερει οτι η τιμη ειναι 22 χωρις να λεει οτι για νεους πελατες ειναι 18. Δηλαδη 22 για ολους.


η αλήθεια είναι πως και γω πρώτη φορα την ακουσα τωρα εδω αλλα διαβασα πως ειναι και επίσημος συνεργατης της cyta...τι γίνεται δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αλλά απο την στιγμη που προσφερει 18 € την συνδεση cyta δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα αλλα υποψιαζομαι πως πληρωνης τελος μεταφορας γραμμης ρουτερ κτλ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> η αλήθεια είναι πως και γω πρώτη φορα την ακουσα τωρα εδω αλλα διαβασα πως ειναι και επίσημος συνεργατης της cyta...τι γίνεται δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αλλά απο την στιγμη που προσφερει 18 € την συνδεση cyta δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα αλλα υποψιαζομαι πως πληρωνης τελος μεταφορας γραμμης ρουτερ κτλ



Αυτό με τα 18€ συμφέρει περισσότερο! Έχει μεν 30€ χρεώση για Ενεργοποίηση σε υπάρχουσα γραμμή, με συμβόλαιο 24 μηνών. Τα 30€ τα δίνεις με τον πρώτο λογαριασμό, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς, 30€/24 μήνες= 1,25€. Δηλαδή θα είναι σαν να πληρώνεις 19,25€ το μήνα, για το ίδιο πακέτο που η επίσημη Cyta στο δίνει 22€!!! Όσο για το ρούτερ το λέει ξεκάθαρα: "Δωρεάν ασύρματος εξοπλισμός (Wi-Fi router)". Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται όλα.

----------


## Godian

αμα θελω κανω ομως διετες. αμα δε θελω δε το κανω και θα μου πουνε ενταξει κανε για 1 χρονο με περισσοτερα λεφτα.  :Smile:  και θα φυγω  :Smile: )) αλλα ειμαι καλος πελατης . το πληρωνω στην ωρα μου

----------


## yiannis010

> Αυτό με τα 18€ συμφέρει περισσότερο! Έχει μεν 30€ χρεώση για Ενεργοποίηση σε υπάρχουσα γραμμή, με συμβόλαιο 24 μηνών. Τα 30€ τα δίνεις με τον πρώτο λογαριασμό, αλλά αν το καλοσκεφτείς, 30€/24 μήνες= 1,25€. Δηλαδή θα είναι σαν να πληρώνεις 19,25€ το μήνα, για το ίδιο πακέτο που η επίσημη Cyta στο δίνει 22€!!! Όσο για το ρούτερ το λέει ξεκάθαρα: "Δωρεάν ασύρματος εξοπλισμός (Wi-Fi router)". Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται όλα.


ξεχνάμε τα τελη μεταφορας γραμμης απο άλλη εταιρεια  +35 €

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ξεχνάμε τα τελη μεταφορας γραμμης απο άλλη εταιρεια  +35 €



Αν έχει λήξει η δέσμευση με τον τωρινό σου πάροχο (πες WIND), φεύγεις δωρεάν. Απλά θα πληρώσεις Τέλη Ενεργοποίησης (τα ζητά ο ΟΤΕ) στη Νέα Εταιρία. Σε άλλες είναι 35, σε άλλες 36 κ.λ.π. Η Cyta σου ζητά 30€. Αυτό ανέλυσα πιο πάνω, πως στην ουσία είναι σαν να πληρώνεις 19,25€/μήνα και συμφέρει!!

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτό φωνάζω τόσο καιρό (και σε άλλα θέματα). Η επικοινωνία στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ ακριβή και ειδικά οι τιμές της μεγάλης Γερμανικής... γκουχ... Ελληνικής εταιρίας, φτάνουν σε σημείο κοροϊδίας. Ωστόσο κάποιοι επιμένουν φανατικά σε αυτήν, γιατί σου λένε "κάνει επενδύσεις (έστω με το τσιγκέλι), οπότε θα την πληρώνω όσο όσο" και όποια εταιρία σου τα δίνει σε χαμηλή τιμή, είναι για τον πέουλα κ.λ.π.
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω μετά την εξαγορά της HOL από τη Vodafone, η Γερμανο-ελληνική εταιρία θ' αποκτήσει σοβαρό ανταγωνιστή και στις επενδύσεις. Πολύ γουστάρω να γίνει "απόβαση" Ευρωπαίων να τελειώσει η κοροϊδία. Αν και η WIND που είναι Ιταλική εταιρία, προς το παρόν δε βλέπω καμία διάθεση από μέρους της για επενδύσεις... Καλό είναι πάντως να υπάρχει και μια εταιρία στα χαμηλά, να τους "τραβά τα λουριά" στις τιμές...


Δεν ειναι φανατικοι οσοι επιμενουν στην αντιθετη αποψη απο σενα. Υπαρχει μια πραγματικοτητα, κοστιζει 20 και το δινεις 18. Οι εταιριες δανειζονται, πεφτουν εξω (μαζι κι οι υπηρεσιες τους), κανουν αναδιαρθωσεις με τους πιστωτες-τραπεζες (WIND) και μαντεψε ποιος θα τους πληρωσει (παλι) στο τελος οταν πεσουν κι οι πιστωτες με τη σειρα τους εξω. Κι η μονο φερεγγυα εταιρια χωρις χρεη (Netone) εκλεισε ελεω "λογικου ανταγωνισμου" που υποστηριζει κι ενας φιλος πιο πανω.

Δεν ειναι μονο το μεσοπροθεσμο συμφερον (το οικονομικο) αλλα και το μακροπροθεσμο. Καμια εταιρια δεν θα μπορεσει να κανει επενδυσεις σε δικτυα νεας γενιας οταν πουλανε κατω του κοστους. Κανεις δεν κανει επενδυσεις* για το δικτυο last mile για πλην του ΟΤΕ (VDSL). Να 'ναι καλα και τα "κοροιδα" που πληρωνουν ΟΤΕ.

Ειπε καποιος φανατικος υποστηρικτης της Cyta.

*Λαμπρη εξαιρεση αποτελει η HCN που αναπτυσει δικτυο cable σε συγκεκριμενες περιοχες στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Σε αίτημά μου για να με πάρουν τηλ. ως υποψήφιος πελάτης τους, ήταν άμεσοι (μετά από 45 λεπτά περίπου) και ο κύριος που με κάλεσε ευγενικότατος και χωρίς διάθεση να μου πουλήσει φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνω πελάτης τους, μα σίγουρα με την επικοινωνία που είχαμε κέρδισαν έναν άνθρωπο που θα την σχολιάσει θετικά.
Θα μου πείτε γιατί το λέω.Στον ΟΤΕ η κυρία βαριόταν και να μιλήσει και στην wind ήθελε ντε και καλά να με πείσει πως είναι οι πιο οικονομικοί και με κορυφαίες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## anthip09

> Το getaline.gr ειναι επισημος συνεργατης της Cyta.Το συγκεκριμενο πακετο το δινει και η Cyta, απλα αφορα συγκεκριμενα Α/Κ, Πολεις...


Όπως το λέει ο φίλος Nextin είναι. Η τιμή των 18ε ισχύει για συγκεκριμένα Α/Κ κυρίως περιοχών της Αθήνας. Πχ πρόσφατα που είχε ρωτήσει ο αδερφός μου που μετακόμισε Πετρούπολη, του το έδιναν το πακέτο στα 18ε, για το Α/Κ Περιστερίου όμως δεν ίσχυε η προσφορά και η τιμή παρέμενε κανονικά στα 22ε.

----------


## Godian

Πείτε κανένα κόλπο για καλύτερη τιμή στη Cyta..... 
Πληρώνω κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς.... 
16 Οκτωβρίου λήγει το συμβόλαιο και κλείνω χρόνο.... 
Δίνω 19 το μηνα χωρίς πακέτα ομιλίας.... 
Έχει κανείς εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα;;;

Πχ ότι με πήραν από τη wind και μου έκαναν προσφορά πιάνει;;

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Φιλε μου το getaline το ξερουν 3 κι ο κουκος. Αν πατησεις τη διαφημιση της cyta εδω σ αυτη τη σελιδα πανω πανω, αναφερει οτι η τιμη ειναι 22 χωρις να λεει οτι για νεους πελατες ειναι 18. Δηλαδη 22 για ολους.


Το 22 ευρω ισχυει για ολους απο την Cyta.
 Οι νεοι πελατες εχουν δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση οι δε παλιοι εχουν παγιο δωρο.

Το Getaline το δινει μονο σε νεους πελατες(μαλλον γιατι εχει μεγαλυτερη προμηθεια για νεους πελατες).

Εγω πηρα απευθειας στη Cyta , μου προτειναν 2 διαφορετικα προγραμματα(με βαση τη χρηση που ειχα ) και μου εκαναν παγιο δωρο.

----------


## Godian

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13877 μου είπαν να τους καλέσω από αρχές Οκτωβρίου.....  Αλλά μου είπαν για 16,10€ το μήνα μπορούν να το κάνουν για 24 άρα γραμμή. 
Χωρίς πακέτα στο σταθερό. 
Αν ήθελα 300 λεπτά προς σταθερά και κινητα, 19€
Αλλά θα σας πω τι έγινε τον Οκτώβριου. 
Φυσικά και θα μείνω. 
Είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από την εταιρεία, σε όλα....

----------


## umay

> Πείτε κανένα κόλπο για καλύτερη τιμή στη Cyta..... 
> Πληρώνω κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς.... 
> 16 Οκτωβρίου λήγει το συμβόλαιο και κλείνω χρόνο.... 
> Δίνω 19 το μηνα χωρίς πακέτα ομιλίας.... 
> Έχει κανείς εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα;;;
> 
> Πχ ότι με πήραν από τη wind και μου έκαναν προσφορά πιάνει;;


Το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει (μέχρι στιγμής) ανταγωνισμός σε λογικά πλαίσια, έχει ευεργετικές συνέπειες για όλους, υπό την έννοια ότι και οι πάροχοι επωφελήθηκαν και πήραν μεγάλα κομμάτια της πίτας κυριολεκτικά "από το στόμα του ΟΤΕ". 
Δε χρειάζεται "κόλπο", τα τμήματα marketing των εταιρειών έχουν έτοιμα πακέτα για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές που ο πελάτης ζητάει έκπτωση. 
Μάλιστα, έχουν και μια λίστα με το τι τιμές δίνει ο ανταγωνισμός για να προσελκύσει πελάτες. 
Η αναζήτησή μας για καλύτερη τιμή γίνεται στα πλαίσια μιας αξιοπρεπούς επικοινωνίας κατ' αρχήν με τον πάροχό μας. 
Η επικοινωνία αυτή καταγράφεται και η/ο υπάλληλος που μας μιλάει δεν μπορεί να κινηθεί εκτός των πλαισίων που του έχουν ορίσει και μάλιστα στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του έχει τα στατιστικά δεδομένα της κίνησης του λογαριασμού μας (εισερχόμενες-εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, προορισμοί, διαδίκτυο κλπ) βάσει των οποίων επιλέγονται εναλλακτικά (έτοιμα) προγράμματα.  
Τα παραπάνω που γνωρίζω, ισχύουν για μη εταιρικές συνδέσεις.

----------


## Godian

παιδια καλησπερα.  μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?
πηρα τη cyta τηλεφωνω να ρωτησω ποσο μπορει να παει η γραμμη μου,και μου ειπε 10. τι λετε να φταει? δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,δε μαζευει λαθη η γραμμη μου αυτο ειναι απο το ρουτερ μου.   μπορει καποιος που ξερει να μου πει για πιο λογο μπορει να γινετε? 
απλα ειπα να βαλω 24αρα

----------


## Theodore

Τρία χρόνια συνδρομητής στη cyta, μέχρι και πριν δυο μήνες που δεν τους χρειάστηκα ήμουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν τέλη Ιούνη και για μια εβδομάδα δεν είχα ιντερνετ γιατί κάθε φορά που το χρειαζόμουν έπεφτε, το ίδιο και το τηλέφωνο και η σιχαμένη η τηλεόρασή τους. Έφυγα εκτός Αθήνας και τους είπα παιδιά να το φτιάξετε όταν επιστρέψω γιατί όπως είπαν μετά από εβδομάδα διαγνωστικών θα ερχόταν τεχνικός αλλά εγώ δε μπορούσα να αναβάλλω κι άλλο. Επέστρεψα λοιπόν και μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για τεχνικό αφού όπως φαίνεται δεν κάνει αποσυνδέσεις, όντως δεν έκανε. Εν τω μεταξύ άρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το ρημαδοσιταβίζιον. Μέχρι που από χτες το βράδυ ήρθαν τα χειρότερα και επικράτησε το απόλυτο χάος και είμαι με 0play ως αυτή τη στιγμή. Λένε πως αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός, ελπίζω να έρθει και η βλάβη να διορθωθεί πριν το τέλος Δεκέμβρη που λήγει το συμβόλαιο γιατί μετά από αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση και αντιμετώπιση θα την κάνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Δυστυχώς όσο εξυπηρετικοί είναι όταν πρόκειται για νέο πελάτη άλλο τόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι στους ήδη πελάτες, λυπάμαι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τρία χρόνια συνδρομητής στη cyta, μέχρι και πριν δυο μήνες που δεν τους χρειάστηκα ήμουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν τέλη Ιούνη και για μια εβδομάδα δεν είχα ιντερνετ γιατί κάθε φορά που το χρειαζόμουν έπεφτε, το ίδιο και το τηλέφωνο και η σιχαμένη η τηλεόρασή τους. Έφυγα εκτός Αθήνας και τους είπα παιδιά να το φτιάξετε όταν επιστρέψω γιατί όπως είπαν μετά από εβδομάδα διαγνωστικών θα ερχόταν τεχνικός αλλά εγώ δε μπορούσα να αναβάλλω κι άλλο. Επέστρεψα λοιπόν και μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για τεχνικό αφού όπως φαίνεται δεν κάνει αποσυνδέσεις, όντως δεν έκανε. Εν τω μεταξύ άρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το ρημαδοσιταβίζιον. Μέχρι που από χτες το βράδυ ήρθαν τα χειρότερα και επικράτησε το απόλυτο χάος και είμαι με 0play ως αυτή τη στιγμή. Λένε πως αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός, ελπίζω να έρθει και η βλάβη να διορθωθεί πριν το τέλος Δεκέμβρη που λήγει το συμβόλαιο γιατί μετά από αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση και αντιμετώπιση θα την κάνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Δυστυχώς όσο εξυπηρετικοί είναι όταν πρόκειται για νέο πελάτη άλλο τόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι στους ήδη πελάτες, λυπάμαι.


Αν ειναι προβλημα με τη γραμμη σου οσο καλη διαθεση και να χει η Cyta, θα κρεμεσαι απο τα φρυδια του ΟΤΕ μεχρι να το διορθωσει.

----------


## nicolasdr

> παιδια καλησπερα.  μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?
> πηρα τη cyta τηλεφωνω να ρωτησω ποσο μπορει να παει η γραμμη μου,και μου ειπε 10. τι λετε να φταει? δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις,δε μαζευει λαθη η γραμμη μου αυτο ειναι απο το ρουτερ μου.   μπορει καποιος που ξερει να μου πει για πιο λογο μπορει να γινετε? 
> απλα ειπα να βαλω 24αρα


Εχει απαντηθει παρα πολλες φορες οτι πας παραπανω με συγκεκριμενες κινησεις απο μερους σου. Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ρωτας συνεχως το ιδιο πραγμα.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## anthip09

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο ρούτερ θεωρείτε καλύτερο (υψηλότερο κλείδωμα ειδικά σε προβληματικές γραμμές όπως η δική μου, για online games κλπ) από αυτά που δίνει η cyta για adsl γραμμές? ADB, THOMSON ή το ΖΤΕ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τρία χρόνια συνδρομητής στη cyta, μέχρι και πριν δυο μήνες που δεν τους χρειάστηκα ήμουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Τα προβλήματα άρχισαν τέλη Ιούνη και για μια εβδομάδα δεν είχα ιντερνετ γιατί κάθε φορά που το χρειαζόμουν έπεφτε, το ίδιο και το τηλέφωνο και η σιχαμένη η τηλεόρασή τους. Έφυγα εκτός Αθήνας και τους είπα παιδιά να το φτιάξετε όταν επιστρέψω γιατί όπως είπαν μετά από εβδομάδα διαγνωστικών θα ερχόταν τεχνικός αλλά εγώ δε μπορούσα να αναβάλλω κι άλλο. Επέστρεψα λοιπόν και μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για τεχνικό αφού όπως φαίνεται δεν κάνει αποσυνδέσεις, όντως δεν έκανε. Εν τω μεταξύ άρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το ρημαδοσιταβίζιον. Μέχρι που από χτες το βράδυ ήρθαν τα χειρότερα και επικράτησε το απόλυτο χάος και είμαι με 0play ως αυτή τη στιγμή. Λένε πως αύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός, ελπίζω να έρθει και η βλάβη να διορθωθεί πριν το τέλος Δεκέμβρη που λήγει το συμβόλαιο γιατί μετά από αυτή την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση και αντιμετώπιση θα την κάνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Δυστυχώς όσο εξυπηρετικοί είναι όταν πρόκειται για νέο πελάτη άλλο τόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι στους ήδη πελάτες, λυπάμαι.




Ίσως είναι πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ και η Cyta δε μπορεί να επέμβει στα δικά του καλώδια, παρά μόνο αυτός. Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μερικές μέρες. Από την άλλη υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να φταίει και το ρούτερ, αλλά μάλλον καλωδιακο θα είναι.

----------


## yiannis010

[QUOTE=anthip09;5492949]Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο ρούτερ θεωρείτε καλύτερο (υψηλότερο κλείδωμα ειδικά σε προβληματικές γραμμές όπως η δική μου, για online games κλπ) από αυτά που δίνει η cyta για adsl γραμμές? ADB, THOMSON ή το ΖΤΕ?[/QUO
ανάμεσα στο adb και το ζτε θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο το ζτε αγού έχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2 .με το adb είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το σήμε wifi καθώς και με αποσυνδέσεις(να σημειωθεί πως είχα 2 φορές adb αφού το πρώτο έσκασε και αντικατάσταθηκε με άλλο adb.) τελικά ζήτησα zte αφου είδα διαφορες κριτικές απο άτομα του φορουμ.τελικά ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα. το ζτε είχε σήμα καμπάνα και απιστευτα σταθερό....για το thomson δεν έχω άποψη (έχω την εντύπωση πως και για την τηλεόραση δίνουν zte λόγω σταθερότητας του ρούτερ χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο ρούτερ θεωρείτε καλύτερο (υψηλότερο κλείδωμα ειδικά σε προβληματικές γραμμές όπως η δική μου, για online games κλπ) από αυτά που δίνει η cyta για adsl γραμμές? ADB, THOMSON ή το ΖΤΕ?


ανάμεσα στο adb και το ζτε θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο το ζτε αγού έχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2 .με το adb είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το σήμε wifi καθώς και με αποσυνδέσεις(να σημειωθεί πως είχα 2 φορές adb αφού το πρώτο έσκασε και αντικατάσταθηκε με άλλο adb.) τελικά ζήτησα zte αφου είδα διαφορες κριτικές απο άτομα του φορουμ.τελικά ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα. το ζτε είχε σήμα καμπάνα και απιστευτα σταθερό....για το thomson δεν έχω άποψη (έχω την εντύπωση πως και για την τηλεόραση δίνουν zte λόγω σταθερότητας του ρούτερ χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος

----------


## anthip09

[QUOTE=yiannis010;5493050]


> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο ρούτερ θεωρείτε καλύτερο (υψηλότερο κλείδωμα ειδικά σε προβληματικές γραμμές όπως η δική μου, για online games κλπ) από αυτά που δίνει η cyta για adsl γραμμές? ADB, THOMSON ή το ΖΤΕ?[/QUO
> ανάμεσα στο adb και το ζτε θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο το ζτε αγού έχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2 .με το adb είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το σήμε wifi καθώς και με αποσυνδέσεις(να σημειωθεί πως είχα 2 φορές adb αφού το πρώτο έσκασε και αντικατάσταθηκε με άλλο adb.) τελικά ζήτησα zte αφου είδα διαφορες κριτικές απο άτομα του φορουμ.τελικά ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα. το ζτε είχε σήμα καμπάνα και απιστευτα σταθερό....για το thomson δεν έχω άποψη (έχω την εντύπωση πως και για την τηλεόραση δίνουν zte λόγω σταθερότητας του ρούτερ χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ανάμεσα στο adb και το ζτε θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο το ζτε αγού έχω δοκιμάσει και τα 2 .με το adb είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το σήμε wifi καθώς και με αποσυνδέσεις(να σημειωθεί πως είχα 2 φορές adb αφού το πρώτο έσκασε και αντικατάσταθηκε με άλλο adb.) τελικά ζήτησα zte αφου είδα διαφορες κριτικές απο άτομα του φορουμ.τελικά ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα. το ζτε είχε σήμα καμπάνα και απιστευτα σταθερό....για το thomson δεν έχω άποψη (έχω την εντύπωση πως και για την τηλεόραση δίνουν zte λόγω σταθερότητας του ρούτερ χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση γιάννη. Προς ΖΤΕ προσανατολιζόμουν κ εγω καθώς δεν έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για το ADB.

----------


## yiannis010

καλησπέρα και από μένα.....θα αναφέρω ένα πρόβλημα όχι σοβαρό αλλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια να καταλάβω τί  προκαλεί αποσύνδεση της γραμμής ή επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ (δεν έχω καταλήξει τί από τα 2 είναι) είναι 5 μέρες που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα στις 03:30 με 04:00 το πρωί. πάντα γίνεται μεσα σε αυτό το μισάωρο η αποσύνδεση .πρόσεξα την συμπεριφορα του ρουτερ με το οποιο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αντιθέτως είμαι ενθουσιασμένος με  το συγκεκριμένο (ζτε) και είδα πως όταν ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια του  ιντερνετ dsl  τηλεφώνου και wifi ταυτόχρονα για ένα λεπτό περίπου ίσως και παραπάνω.....σταματάνε και μετά ξεκινάει η διαδικάσια συγχρωνισμού και επανέρχεται....έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ή θα το αφήσω να πλανάται στην σφαίρα της παραψυχολογίας!! :Worthy:  :Whistle: (να πω εδώ βέβαια πως σε καμιά άλλη στιγμή της μέρας δεν διαπιστώθηκε αποσύνδεση εκτός απο αυτό το μισάωρο που αναφέρω παραπάνω

----------


## sweet dreams

> καλησπέρα και από μένα.....θα αναφέρω ένα πρόβλημα όχι σοβαρό αλλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια να καταλάβω τί  προκαλεί αποσύνδεση της γραμμής ή επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ (δεν έχω καταλήξει τί από τα 2 είναι) είναι 5 μέρες που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα στις 03:30 με 04:00 το πρωί. πάντα γίνεται μεσα σε αυτό το μισάωρο η αποσύνδεση .πρόσεξα την συμπεριφορα του ρουτερ με το οποιο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αντιθέτως είμαι ενθουσιασμένος με  το συγκεκριμένο (ζτε) και είδα πως όταν ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια του  ιντερνετ dsl  τηλεφώνου και wifi ταυτόχρονα για ένα λεπτό περίπου ίσως και παραπάνω.....σταματάνε και μετά ξεκινάει η διαδικάσια συγχρωνισμού και επανέρχεται....έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ή θα το αφήσω να πλανάται στην σφαίρα της παραψυχολογίας!!(να πω εδώ βέβαια πως σε καμιά άλλη στιγμή της μέρας δεν διαπιστώθηκε αποσύνδεση εκτός απο αυτό το μισάωρο που αναφέρω παραπάνω


Αν είναι πάντα σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα, το ποιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεται επανεκκίνηση γραμμής από τον πάροχο, σε διαδικασία ρουτίνας.

Υ.Γ. Νυχτοφύλακας είσαι και παρακολουθείς το ρούτερ τέτοια ώρα;;;  :Smile:

----------


## yiannis010

> Αν είναι πάντα σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα, το ποιο πιθανό είναι να γίνεται επανεκκίνηση γραμμής από τον πάροχο, σε διαδικασία ρουτίνας.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Νυχτοφύλακας είσαι και παρακολουθείς το ρούτερ τέτοια ώρα;;;


χαχαα...σωστός.. όχι  δεν είμαι νυχτοφύλακας.έτυχε 2 φορές συνεχόμενα να το δω την ώρα που πηγαινα για υπνο από έξοδο και πήρα την cyta να ρωτήσω αν βλέπει αποσυνδέσεις τις τελευταιες μέρες και μου το επιβεβαιωσε ...το ίδιο ρώτησα και γω αλλά μου είπε πως η cyta προγραμματίζει την γραμμή για επανεκκινηση για μια φορα την εβδομάδα

----------


## sweet dreams

> χαχαα...σωστός.. όχι  δεν είμαι νυχτοφύλακας.έτυχε 2 φορές συνεχόμενα να το δω την ώρα που πηγαινα για υπνο από έξοδο και πήρα την cyta να ρωτήσω αν βλέπει αποσυνδέσεις τις τελευταιες μέρες και μου το επιβεβαιωσε ...το ίδιο ρώτησα και γω αλλά μου είπε πως η cyta προγραμματίζει την γραμμή για επανεκκινηση για μια φορα την εβδομάδα


Τότε θα πρέπει να ψάξεις κάτι ηλεκτρικό(Μ/Σ κ.λ.π.) που ανάβει και σβήνει εκείνη την ώρα και σου επηρεάζει την γραμμή, επειδή περνάει δίπλα του.

Υ.Γ. Αν το βρείς........ γράψε μου.......  :Smile:

----------


## yiannis010

> Τότε θα πρέπει να ψάξεις κάτι ηλεκτρικό(Μ/Σ κ.λ.π.) που ανάβει και σβήνει εκείνη την ώρα και σου επηρεάζει την γραμμή, επειδή περνάει δίπλα του.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν το βρείς........ γράψε μου.......


,
 κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι και γω.... το μ/σ τι ειναι

----------


## sweet dreams

> ,
>  κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι και γω.... το μ/σ τι ειναι


Mετασχηματιστής.

----------


## Valder

Γιάννη το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ πέρυσι στις ίδιες ώρες κάθε μέρα σχεδόν άντε 2 φορές τη βδομάδα στα καλύτερά του, Αθήνα κέντρο Γηροκομείο, με την διαφορά ότι δεν επανερχόταν καν άμα δεν πάταγα οφφ-ον στο πιρέλλι. Τους τα πα και κάτι έκαναν και ένα χρόνο πλέον το αντιμετωπίζω σε συχνότητα αρκετά σπανιότερα.

----------


## yiannis010

> Γιάννη το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ πέρυσι στις ίδιες ώρες κάθε μέρα σχεδόν άντε 2 φορές τη βδομάδα στα καλύτερά του, Αθήνα κέντρο Γηροκομείο, με την διαφορά ότι δεν επανερχόταν καν άμα δεν πάταγα οφφ-ον στο πιρέλλι. Τους τα πα και κάτι έκαναν και ένα χρόνο πλέον το αντιμετωπίζω σε συχνότητα αρκετά σπανιότερα.


valder τους τηλεφωνησα και βαλανε την γραμμη σε παρακολουθηση...να δουμε τι θα βγει και απο αυτο...αγνωσται οι βουλαι του ιντερνετ

----------


## NexTiN

> καλησπέρα και από μένα.....θα αναφέρω ένα πρόβλημα όχι σοβαρό αλλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια να καταλάβω τί  προκαλεί αποσύνδεση της γραμμής ή επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ (δεν έχω καταλήξει τί από τα 2 είναι) είναι 5 μέρες που παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα στις 03:30 με 04:00 το πρωί. πάντα γίνεται μεσα σε αυτό το μισάωρο η αποσύνδεση .πρόσεξα την συμπεριφορα του ρουτερ με το οποιο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αντιθέτως είμαι ενθουσιασμένος με  το συγκεκριμένο (ζτε) και είδα πως όταν ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια του  ιντερνετ dsl  τηλεφώνου και wifi ταυτόχρονα για ένα λεπτό περίπου ίσως και παραπάνω.....σταματάνε και μετά ξεκινάει η διαδικάσια συγχρωνισμού και επανέρχεται....έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ή θα το αφήσω να πλανάται στην σφαίρα της παραψυχολογίας!!(να πω εδώ βέβαια πως σε καμιά άλλη στιγμή της μέρας δεν διαπιστώθηκε αποσύνδεση εκτός απο αυτό το μισάωρο που αναφέρω παραπάνω


Οταν αναβοσβηνουν ολα τα LED του ZTE σημαινει οτι του γινεται F/W Upgrade.Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν το κοβεις διοτι θα μπρικαρει.Απο φιλο που δουλευει στην Cyta μου εχει πει οτι συνηθως οι αναβαθμισεις γινονται ξημερωματα, για να μην διακοπτουν τις υπηρεσιες των πελατων τις υπολοιπες ωρες...

----------


## Valder

> Οταν αναβοσβηνουν ολα τα LED του ZTE σημαινει οτι του γινεται F/W Upgrade.Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν το κοβεις διοτι θα μπρικαρει.Απο φιλο που δουλευει στην Cyta μου εχει πει οτι συνηθως οι αναβαθμισεις γινονται ξημερωματα, για να μην διακοπτουν τις υπηρεσιες των πελατων τις υπολοιπες ωρες...


Εμένα έχανε την ΙΡ τελείως (κόκκινο λαμπάκι εκεί) κι άμα δε το ανοιγόκλεινες έμενε έτσι ως το πρωί, ως του χρόνου, ξες μέχρι να το κάνεις χειροκίνητα. :Laughing:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Γιάννη το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα κι εγώ πέρυσι στις ίδιες ώρες κάθε μέρα σχεδόν άντε 2 φορές τη βδομάδα στα καλύτερά του, Αθήνα κέντρο Γηροκομείο, με την διαφορά ότι δεν επανερχόταν καν άμα δεν πάταγα οφφ-ον στο πιρέλλι. Τους τα πα και κάτι έκαναν και ένα χρόνο πλέον το αντιμετωπίζω σε συχνότητα αρκετά σπανιότερα.



Ίδια περιοχή είμαστε. Κι εγώ όταν πρωτοπηγα στη HOL τέλη Γενάρη, είχα 1-2 αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 2-3 βράδια μεταξύ 2-4 πμ και μετά όλα ΟΚ. Το ρούτερ επανερχοταν μόνο του. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή του Γηροκομείου Αθηνών είναι γενικό και συγκεκριμένα αυτές τις ώρες. Οπότε ίσως να μην το κάνει μόνο σε Cyta. Πάντως από το Μάρτιο και μετά δεν το ξανάκανε, γενικά δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## yiannis010

> Οταν αναβοσβηνουν ολα τα LED του ZTE σημαινει οτι του γινεται F/W Upgrade.Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν το κοβεις διοτι θα μπρικαρει.Απο φιλο που δουλευει στην Cyta μου εχει πει οτι συνηθως οι αναβαθμισεις γινονται ξημερωματα, για να μην διακοπτουν τις υπηρεσιες των πελατων τις υπολοιπες ωρες...


εχεισ δικιο σ αυτο.το ιδιο μου ειπε καιη τεχνικη υπηρεσια μ την διαφορα οτι αυτο γινεται περιπου καθε 6 μηνες  και μου μιλησαν για ενημερωση λογισμικου οταν εχει τετοια αντιδραση το ρουτερ.αλλα τους φανηκε περιεργο και αυτους που γινεται καθε μερα...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Και ‘μένα μου το έκανε παλιά σε ένα  ADB P.RG AV4202N. Αλλάξαμε ρουτερ και σταμάτησε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Theodore

Είμαι απ' τη Κυριακή χωρίς ιντερνετ και εννοείτε τηλέφωνο και κάθε μέρα μου λένε πως θα περάσει τεχνικός, μετά με παίρνουν στο κινητό και κάνουν επιβεβαίωση αριθμού επικοινωνίας, μάλιστα σήμερα μου ξεφούρνησαν πως τεχνικός μπορεί να έρθει και μέχρι την Παρασκευή ..Οι άνθρωποι είναι απαράδεκτοι.

----------


## Stefan_

> Είμαι απ' τη Κυριακή χωρίς ιντερνετ και εννοείτε τηλέφωνο και κάθε μέρα μου λένε πως θα περάσει τεχνικός, μετά με παίρνουν στο κινητό και κάνουν επιβεβαίωση αριθμού επικοινωνίας, μάλιστα σήμερα μου ξεφούρνησαν πως τεχνικός μπορεί να έρθει και μέχρι την Παρασκευή ..Οι άνθρωποι είναι απαράδεκτοι.


Παντως σε ρεπορταζ στις ειδησεις ειδα τους διευθυνοντες της εταιριας να λενε οτι ο βασικος γνωμονας τους ειναι η εξυπηρετηση...

----------


## anthip09

Link Status Connected  
Rate (Up/Down) 946/3165 kbps 
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 9.8/7.6 dB  
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 27.6/39.6 dB  
Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/19.8 dBm  
Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Max Rate(Up/Down) 948/3576 kbps 
Interleave depth 8 
Annex Type AnnexA 
CRC errors 12868 


Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά σε νέα γραμμή. Σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικο της cyta υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο οτε στα 40 και 80μ από το σπίτι. Μετρώντας κάτω στο κουτι του σπιτιού του έδειχνε 2,5 Mbps. Το δήλωσε βλάβη στον οτε και ζήτησε αντικατάσταση ζευγαριού. Πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, να αλλάξει ο οτε το καλώδιο, η θα θεωρήσει ότι αφου συγχρονίζει έστω και εκεί  η τιμή είναι αποδεκτή? το ρούτερ είναι το ζτε.
Θεωρητικά ένα 8αρι δεν έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει????

----------


## sweet dreams

> Link Status Connected  
> Rate (Up/Down) 946/3165 kbps 
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 9.8/7.6 dB  
> Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 27.6/39.6 dB  
> Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/19.8 dBm  
> Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
> Max Rate(Up/Down) 948/3576 kbps 
> Interleave depth 8 
> ...


*Θεωρητικά* έπρεπε να είσαι στα 12 και *πραγματικά* στα 8 και παραπάνω, με καλές συνθήκες γραμμής και με καλή κατάσταση καλωδίωσης.

Αφού έχει βεβαιωθεί βλάβη περίμενε να δείς τι θα γίνει και μετά πράττεις αναλόγως.

Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο άλλο ζευγάρι στο καλώδιο, θα σου κάνουν την αλλαγή, αν όχι........ θα δείς τι θα σου πούνε.

----------


## anthip09

> *Θεωρητικά* έπρεπε να είσαι στα 12 και *πραγματικά* στα 8 και παραπάνω, με καλές συνθήκες γραμμής και με καλή κατάσταση καλωδίωσης.
> 
> Αφού έχει βεβαιωθεί βλάβη περίμενε να δείς τι θα γίνει και μετά πράττεις αναλόγως.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο άλλο ζευγάρι στο καλώδιο, θα σου κάνουν την αλλαγή, αν όχι........ θα δείς τι θα σου πούνε.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν σε περίπτωση δε μου κάνουν αλλαγή του ζεύγους, μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για μεταφορά γραμμής στον ΟΤΕ, χωρίς να πληρώσω κάποια ποινή στη συτα ? το 14ημερο της υπαναχώρησης ισχύει από την ημέρα της αίτησης ή την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών, σήμερα δλδ??

----------


## sweet dreams

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν σε περίπτωση δε μου κάνουν αλλαγή του ζεύγους, μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση για μεταφορά γραμμής στον ΟΤΕ, χωρίς να πληρώσω κάποια ποινή στη συτα ? το 14ημερο της υπαναχώρησης ισχύει από την ημέρα της αίτησης ή την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης των υπηρεσιών, σήμερα δλδ??


Αν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ζευγάρι και διάθεση του OTE για αλλαγή καλωδίου η βλάβη θα παραμείνει, οπότε δεν κερδίζεις κάτι.

Βέβαια πάντα παίζει ρόλο σε ποιόν είσαι συνδρομητής και αν θα σε προσέξουν περισσότερο, αλλά αν η βλάβη είναι τέτοια που

δεν τους συμφέρει να την επισκευάσουν, μάλλον είσαι άτυχος.

Για την υπαναχώρηση δεν ξέρω, θα απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## anthip09

Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε sweet dreams. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια από κάποιο φίλο δεκτή.

----------


## anthip09

Κανείς δε γνωρίζει τι παιζει με την υπαναχώρηση??? Η βλα΄βη έχει δοθεί από Τρίτη μεσημέρι και ακόμα τπτ από τον ΟΤΕ. Η γραμμή φυσικά εξακολουθεί να είναι τραγική. Δείτε στατιστικά

Link Status Connected  
Rate (Up/Down) 946/2928 kbps 
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 9.7/8.9 dB  
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 27.8/38.9 dB  
Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/19.6 dBm  
Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Max Rate(Up/Down) 948/3672 kbps 
Interleave depth 8 
Annex Type AnnexA 
CRC errors 1350 

Εννοείται ότι κάνει αρκετά restart το ρούτερ κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και κλειδώνει από 1300-3500...ότι να ναι δλδ..το θέμα μου είναι ότι αν δε διορθωθεί από οτε η βλάβη δεν κρατάω αυτή τη γραμμή με την καμία..γι αυτό και με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα με τις 14 ημέρες για την υπαναχώρηση. Η αίτηση έγινε 25/8 και η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 16/9.

----------


## Hetfield

> Κανείς δε γνωρίζει τι παιζει με την υπαναχώρηση??? Η βλα΄βη έχει δοθεί από Τρίτη μεσημέρι και ακόμα τπτ από τον ΟΤΕ. Η γραμμή φυσικά εξακολουθεί να είναι τραγική. Δείτε στατιστικά
> 
> Link Status Connected  
> Rate (Up/Down) 946/2928 kbps 
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 9.7/8.9 dB  
> Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 27.8/38.9 dB  
> Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/19.6 dBm  
> Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
> ...


Υπαναχωρηση μπορεις να κανεις εντος 14 εργασιμων ημερων. Αρα δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι.

----------


## Theodore

Τι 'ναι αυτοί ρε παιδιά? Δυό μέρες δεν πέρασαν που μου το φτιάξανε και χάλασε ξανά. Παίρνω και 'κεί που λέει ζήτησε να σε καλέσουμε αλλά εδώ και δυο ώρες ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα. Οι άνθρωποι δε παίζονται..

----------


## Thodoris92

Μην περιμένεις να σε πάρουν τηλ σήμερα...εμένα πάντα όταν δίνω νούμερο να με καλέσουν,παίρνουν πάντα την άλλη μέρα κατά τις 9-10 το πρωί

----------


## lak100

πριν λιγο ανανεωσα στα 19 ευρω απο 23 που ειχα το πακετο με το 24αρι χωρις δωρεαν τηλεφωνια καλα ειναι αν και ηθελα 17 ευρω δεν μπορεσα να το πετυχω ομως

----------


## Godian

Εγω απο 8 αρα γραμμη στα 19 ευρω το μηνα,μου ειπαν για 24αρα γραμμη στα 16 το μηνα χωρις πακετα στο τηλ μονο ιντερνετ..... αλλα και παλι δε πιανω στα 24 μεχρι 12 παει η γραμη μου

----------


## lak100

> Εγω απο 8 αρα γραμμη στα 19 ευρω το μηνα,μου ειπαν για 24αρα γραμμη στα 16 το μηνα χωρις πακετα στο τηλ μονο ιντερνετ..... αλλα και παλι δε πιανω στα 24 μεχρι 12 παει η γραμη μου


 εμενα μου προτειναν 8αρα στα 16 αρα του χρονου θα παρω και εγω 24αρα στα 16. ποσα χρονια εισαι στην cyta?

----------


## yiannis010

επανέρχομαι σε πρόβλημα που είχα με την σύνδεση.είχα καποιες αποσυνδέσεις στις ώρες μεταξύ 3 και 4 το πρωι......βάλανε λοιπόν την γραμμή σε παρακολούθυηση και μου τηλεφωνησε χθες η τεχνική υπηρεσια και μου είπε πως αλλάξανε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής......δηλ ....ανεβάσανε τον θόρυβο της γραμμης στο 9,5 και κατεβασανε λεει το attenuation  ......που δεν ξέρω τι σημαινει αυτό αλλα βλπω πλεον πως το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11,7  απο τα 13,4 περιπου....τους ρωτησα βέβαια μηπως με την αλλα΄γη στατιστικών επεσε και η γραμμη μου σε ταχυτητα και μου ειπε οχι........τελικά μήπως να την κανω οκταρα να πληρώνω και λιγοτερα και να ησυχάσουμε όλοι? η με το προφιλ της οκταρας θα πιανω 6?

----------


## sweet dreams

> επανέρχομαι σε πρόβλημα που είχα με την σύνδεση.είχα καποιες αποσυνδέσεις στις ώρες μεταξύ 3 και 4 το πρωι......βάλανε λοιπόν την γραμμή σε παρακολούθυηση και μου τηλεφωνησε χθες η τεχνική υπηρεσια και μου είπε πως αλλάξανε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής......δηλ ....ανεβάσανε τον θόρυβο της γραμμης στο 9,5 και κατεβασανε λεει το attenuation  ......που δεν ξέρω τι σημαινει αυτό αλλα βλπω πλεον πως το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11,7  απο τα 13,4 περιπου....τους ρωτησα βέβαια μηπως με την αλλα΄γη στατιστικών επεσε και η γραμμη μου σε ταχυτητα και μου ειπε οχι........τελικά μήπως να την κανω οκταρα να πληρώνω και λιγοτερα και να ησυχάσουμε όλοι? η με το προφιλ της οκταρας θα πιανω 6?


Κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι και ανέβασε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.

Το Attenuation δεν αλλάζει γιατί είναι η εξασθένηση της γραμμής σου και εξαρτάται από την απόσταση που έχεις από το DSLAM.

Μόνο αν αλλάξεις σπίτι θα αλλάξει.

----------


## yiannis010

> Κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ από το ρεύμα, βγάλτο, περίμενε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά βάλτο πάλι και ανέβασε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.
> 
> Το Attenuation δεν αλλάζει γιατί είναι η εξασθένηση της γραμμής σου και εξαρτάται από την απόσταση που έχεις από το DSLAM.
> 
> Μόνο αν αλλάξεις σπίτι θα αλλάξει.


 ευχαριστω για την απαντηση....θα το κανω..(.να το βγαλω και απο την πριζα δηλ ?)παρεπιπτωντος τι εννοεις ανεβασε τα στοιχεια της γραμμης γιατι ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος

----------


## sweet dreams

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση....θα το κανω..(.να το βγαλω και απο την πριζα δηλ ?)παρεπιπτωντος τι εννοεις ανεβασε τα στοιχεια της γραμμης γιατι ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος


Nαι, από την πρίζα και όταν συγχρονίσει μπες στο μενού και ανέβασε τα στοιχεία(Rate, SNR Margin κ.λ.π.).

----------


## Godian

1χρονο ειμαι φιλε μου

----------


## umay

*Κατά ριπάς οι προσφορές των παρόχων στους πελάτες της CYTA.  (επαρχιακή πόλη) 

Με διαφορά μιας ημέρας, δέχθηκα από τον ένα 18 Ευρώ με 24άρα γραμμή, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 160 λ κινητά ! (μου θυμίζει αυτό που δίνει η getaline - ή κάνω λάθος) και ο άλλος 19 ευρώ ομοίως με 24άρα γραμμή, με απεριόριστα σταθερά αλλά με 180 λ προς κινητά,  με δέσμευση 1 έτος και οι δύο. * 
Πάντως, επειδή έχω γνωστούς στον ΟΤΕ, κάτι ετοιμάζουν και αυτοί στις γιορτές ...
Λέτε;

----------


## Theodore

> Μην περιμένεις να σε πάρουν τηλ σήμερα...εμένα πάντα όταν δίνω νούμερο να με καλέσουν,παίρνουν πάντα την άλλη μέρα κατά τις 9-10 το πρωί


Πήρα ξανά και δήλωσα ότι δεν είμαι πελάτης, μέσα σε μία ώρα είχαν πάρει και ζήτησα να με συνδέσουν με κάποιον τεχνικό ...

----------


## lak100

> 1χρονο ειμαι φιλε μου


αρα την πατησα δεν δεχοταν με τιποτα η υπαλληλος για 17 ευρω που της ειπα θα ζητησω υπαναχωρηση

----------


## Godian

Δε κανουν σε ολους τα ιδια απο οτι ξερω.... οτι λεει ο υπολογιστης τους κανουν και σου λενε.....
για την ακριβεια 16,10 μου ειπε εμενα.... 16 οκτομβριου ληγει το συμβολαιο... απλα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ανανεωση να μου πουνε προσφορες

- - - Updated - - -

παντως αμα θελεις να σου κανουν καλυτερη προσφορα και πες μου εκανα πχ απο wind με 16 το μηνα. μια χαρα θα στο κανουν  :Smile:

----------


## lak100

ειμαι πελατης απο το 2010 με μια διακοπη ενος ετους που πηγα forthnet  μπορουν να το δωσουν χωρις προβλημα

----------


## lak100

> Δε κανουν σε ολους τα ιδια απο οτι ξερω.... οτι λεει ο υπολογιστης τους κανουν και σου λενε.....
> για την ακριβεια 16,10 μου ειπε εμενα.... 16 οκτομβριου ληγει το συμβολαιο... απλα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ανανεωση να μου πουνε προσφορες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> παντως αμα θελεις να σου κανουν καλυτερη προσφορα και πες μου εκανα πχ απο wind με 16 το μηνα. μια χαρα θα στο κανουν


 τελικα τα καταφερα και το πηρα 16.10 τους ειπα οτι ειχα προσφορα απο HOL

----------


## Godian

ειδες που σου λεω εγω  :Smile: ) οτι θελουν λενε οσο παραπανω το κλεισουν παιρνουν ποσοστα

----------


## Stefan_

> 16 οκτομβριου


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ειμαι πελατης απο το 2010 με μια διακοπη ενος ετους που πηγα forthnet  μπορουν να το δωσουν χωρις προβλημα


Αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα.



Off Topic


		Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά στην Ελλάδα αν είσαι συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις σου με καλούς τρόπους, ήπιος (εταιρείες, τράπεζες, ΔΟΥ, Δημόσιο) σε αντιμετωπίζουν σαν σκουπίδι. Αν χρωστείς, είσαι κακοπληρωτής, φωνάζεις βρίζεις, κάνεις φασαρίες, χωρίς να αναφέρω σοβαρότερες παραβατικές συμπεριφορές, σε έχουν στα όπα-όπα.
Παράδειγμα οι τηλεφωνικές εταιρείες, όσο πληρώνεις και λες ευχαριστώ, τίποτα. Μόλις τους βρίσεις και φύγεις σε παρακαλούν και αρχίζουν οι εκπτώσεις.

----------


## Thodoris92

Ιχύει αυτό Μανώλη..Είναι αυτό που λέει ο λαός ''τον καλό τον λένε και λαλάκα''  :Whistle:  είναι ελληνική πατέντα αυτό, άμα τους βρίσεις να σε εξυπηρετούν αμέσως και άμα είσαι ευγενικός να σε γράφουν..

----------


## anthip09

Link Status Connected  
Rate (Up/Down) 652/1204 kbps 
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 11/8.4 dB  
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 28.1/37.9 dB  
Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/18.2 dBm  
Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Max Rate(Up/Down) 584/1516 kbps 
Interleave depth 8 
Annex Type AnnexA 
CRC errors 4790 

Δείτε χάλι...από 16/09 που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή και δόθηκε βλάβη, ακόμα στο περίμενε....κ το μόνο που έχουν να μου πούνε από το τεχνικό τμήμα της cyta είναι ότι καθυστερεί ο οτε και η βλάβη παραμένει ανοιχτή...όπως ΄πάει θα τους ζητήσω κανα 56κ modem γιατί όπως το βλέπω προς τα εκεί πάω...κ το 1 Mbps μάλλον πολυτέλεια είναι...τραγικά πράγματα..

----------


## Hetfield

> Link Status Connected  
> Rate (Up/Down) 652/1204 kbps 
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 11/8.4 dB  
> Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 28.1/37.9 dB  
> Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/18.2 dBm  
> Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
> Max Rate(Up/Down) 584/1516 kbps 
> Interleave depth 8 
> ...


Τι μπορει να κανει η Cyta για το δικτυο προσβασης οταν δεν το διαχειριζεται η ιδια;
Εσυ το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι υπομονη.

----------


## anthip09

> Τι μπορει να κανει η Cyta για το δικτυο προσβασης οταν δεν το διαχειριζεται η ιδια;
> Εσυ το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι υπομονη.


Συμφωνώ ότι δεν διαχειρίζεται η ίδια το δίκτυο. Αλλά θα μπορούσαν να πιέσουν με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνει κάτι. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν τον τρόπο.

----------


## lak100

> Συμφωνώ ότι δεν διαχειρίζεται η ίδια το δίκτυο. Αλλά θα μπορούσαν να πιέσουν με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνει κάτι. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν τον τρόπο.


 δεν εχουν κανενα τροπο ειναι πλεον σοτ χερι του ΟΤΕ και μονο...

----------


## Godian

Ειναι φιλε μου σαν να νοικιαζεις σερβερ στην ουγκαντα και χαλασει και σου λενε οτι πρεπει να ερθει ο τεχνικος να στο φτιαξει απο αλλη εταιρια που νοικιάζει σερβερ.
θα βαλει πρωτη προτεραιότητα εσενα? η τη δικια του εταιρία?

- - - Updated - - -

το max rate σου ειναι πιο πανω απ τη κανονικη σου ταχυτητα. τι αλλο θες?  :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Συμφωνώ ότι δεν διαχειρίζεται η ίδια το δίκτυο. Αλλά θα μπορούσαν να πιέσουν με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνει κάτι. Φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν τον τρόπο.


Εμένα σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ πέρασε ένας μήνας συνεχών ενοχλήσεων για να φτιάξει, και είχε χειρότερα νούμερα από τα παραπάνω  :Smile:

----------


## attanaze

> επανέρχομαι σε πρόβλημα που είχα με την σύνδεση.είχα καποιες αποσυνδέσεις στις ώρες μεταξύ 3 και 4 το πρωι......βάλανε λοιπόν την γραμμή σε παρακολούθυηση και μου τηλεφωνησε χθες η τεχνική υπηρεσια και μου είπε πως αλλάξανε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής......δηλ ....ανεβάσανε τον θόρυβο της γραμμης στο 9,5 και κατεβασανε λεει το attenuation  ......που δεν ξέρω τι σημαινει αυτό αλλα βλπω πλεον πως το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11,7  απο τα 13,4 περιπου....τους ρωτησα βέβαια μηπως με την αλλα΄γη στατιστικών επεσε και η γραμμη μου σε ταχυτητα και μου ειπε οχι........τελικά μήπως να την κανω οκταρα να πληρώνω και λιγοτερα και να ησυχάσουμε όλοι? η με το προφιλ της οκταρας θα πιανω 6?


και εγώ από 24 (πραγματικά 11) πήγα σε 8 και πιάνω 6 με 7 :-(

----------


## yiannis010

κατάλαβα...μπρος γρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.....τελικά το κράτησα 24αρα σήμερα στην προσφορά που παίζει η cyta 22 ευρω και ενα πάγιο δώρο....ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει τώρα και ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## yiannis010

καλησπέρα .μιά ερώτηση που την έχω απορία καιρό θελω να κάνω.έτυχε μερικές φορές να κάνω έναν έλεγχο με το speed test net. απ ότι θυμαμαι όταν ημουν σε αλλο παροχο μου έδειχνε πως η μέτρηση γινόταν απο σερβερ της β.ελλαδος(τον πιο κοντινό στην θεσσαλονικη) και σωστά αφου βρισκομαι θεσσαλονικη. τωρα βλέπω απο τότε που έχω ερθει cyta μου δειχνει πως συνδέεται αθηνα και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι θεωρει πως συνδεεται στον πιο κοντινό σερβερ.δεν θα έπρεπε να δειχνει θεσσαλονίκη;

----------


## Theodore

Αφού η γραμμή σου βγάζει ως 11 τότε πως πιάνεις ως 7 τώρα ..

----------


## ckoul

Σαν παλαιός χρήστης Cyta (πάνω από 3 χρόνια) ζήτησα μια καλύτερη προσφορά (με παράλληλη ανανέωση φυσικά) και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από το "new deal".

Όσο υπάρχει καλή υποδομή (ταχύτητα, αποκρισιμότητα) και υποστήριξη (θεωρώ ότι και στους δύο τομείς είναι αρκετά πάνω από το μέσο όρο, προσωπικά είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος) δεν είναι η κατώτερη τιμή το καθοριστικό κριτήριο επιλογής εταιρείας. Εύχομαι η οικονομική πίεση που βιώνουν όλες οι εταιρείες του κλάδου να μην οδηγήσουν τις εξελίξεις και στη Cyta.

----------


## minas

> καλησπέρα .μιά ερώτηση που την έχω απορία καιρό θελω να κάνω.έτυχε μερικές φορές να κάνω έναν έλεγχο με το speed test net. απ ότι θυμαμαι όταν ημουν σε αλλο παροχο μου έδειχνε πως η μέτρηση γινόταν απο σερβερ της β.ελλαδος(τον πιο κοντινό στην θεσσαλονικη) και σωστά αφου βρισκομαι θεσσαλονικη. τωρα βλέπω απο τότε που έχω ερθει cyta μου δειχνει πως συνδέεται αθηνα και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι θεωρει πως συνδεεται στον πιο κοντινό σερβερ.δεν θα έπρεπε να δειχνει θεσσαλονίκη;


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, εξαρτάται από τη δρομολόγηση που χρησιμοποιεί στο δίκτυό της κάθε εταιρεία. O εύκολος τρόπος να δεις τι δρομολόγηση γίνειται, είναι να κάνεις ένα traceroute/tracert και να παρακολουθήσεις το μονοπάτι που κάνουν τα πακέτα σου για να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους (hops).
Γεωγραφική εγγύτητα δεν εγγυάται δικτυακή εγγύτητα  :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> καλησπέρα .μιά ερώτηση που την έχω απορία καιρό θελω να κάνω.έτυχε μερικές φορές να κάνω έναν έλεγχο με το speed test net. απ ότι θυμαμαι όταν ημουν σε αλλο παροχο μου έδειχνε πως η μέτρηση γινόταν απο σερβερ της β.ελλαδος(τον πιο κοντινό στην θεσσαλονικη) και σωστά αφου βρισκομαι θεσσαλονικη. τωρα βλέπω απο τότε που έχω ερθει cyta μου δειχνει πως συνδέεται αθηνα και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι θεωρει πως συνδεεται στον πιο κοντινό σερβερ.δεν θα έπρεπε να δειχνει θεσσαλονίκη;



Όχι, το speedtest επιλέγει τον σέρβερ ανάλογα με το Ping... Αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει, πριν πατήσεις Begin Test, μπορείς να μετακινήσεις το χάρτη από κάτω και να επιλέξεις χειροκίνητα τον σέρβερ που θέλεις από διάφορες πόλεις / χώρες...

----------


## yiannis010

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, εξαρτάται από τη δρομολόγηση που χρησιμοποιεί στο δίκτυό της κάθε εταιρεία. O εύκολος τρόπος να δεις τι δρομολόγηση γίνειται, είναι να κάνεις ένα traceroute/tracert και να παρακολουθήσεις το μονοπάτι που κάνουν τα πακέτα σου για να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους (hops).
> Γεωγραφική εγγύτητα δεν εγγυάται δικτυακή εγγύτητα





> Όχι, το speedtest επιλέγει τον σέρβερ ανάλογα με το Ping... Αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει, πριν πατήσεις Begin Test, μπορείς να μετακινήσεις το χάρτη από κάτω και να επιλέξεις χειροκίνητα τον σέρβερ που θέλεις από διάφορες πόλεις / χώρες...


ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά με εχέτε καλύψει

----------


## HadesGR

> ειδες που σου λεω εγω ) οτι θελουν λενε οσο παραπανω το κλεισουν παιρνουν ποσοστα


Δεν παίρνει κανείς ποσοστά, με μισθό είναι.

----------


## anthip09

και η ταλαιπωρια συνεχίζεται...

Link Status Disconnected  
Rate (Up/Down) 0/0 kbps 
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 0/0 dB  
Modulation Type  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 0/0 dB  
Output Power (Up/Down) 0/0 dBm  
Data Path (Up/Down)  
Max Rate(Up/Down) 0/0 kbps 
Interleave depth 0 
Annex Type Unknown 
CRC errors 0 

έχει πέσει εδώ και καμιά ωρα και δεν συγχρονίζει με τιποτα...από τη συτα το γνωστό ποίημα εδώ και ένα μήνα..φταίει ο οτε κλπ κλπ..ουδεμια άλλη απαντηση. σκέφτομαι σοβαρα να μεταφέρω τη γραμμή στον οτε μπας κ δω ασπρη μέρα. από την άλλη βλέπω αυτό το 17,90+1,23 (αναγνώριση κλήσεων) για 4αρα γραμμή χωρίς καθόλου χρόνο ομιλίας κ 24μηνη δέσμευση κ μου γυρίζει το μάτι..μπρος γκρεμός κ πίσω ρέμα δλδ. Τι να πω έχω απελπιστεί..

----------


## Hetfield

> και η ταλαιπωρια συνεχίζεται...
> 
> Link Status Disconnected  
> Rate (Up/Down) 0/0 kbps 
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 0/0 dB  
> Modulation Type  
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 0/0 dB  
> Output Power (Up/Down) 0/0 dBm  
> Data Path (Up/Down)  
> ...


Δεν ειναι ποιημα αλλα γεγονος.
Αρμοδιοτητα σε αυτο το κομματι της συνδεσης σου εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ, ο εκαστοτε παροχος δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα περα απο το να ασκησει πιεση.

Υπομονη λοιπον μεχρι να λυθει το προβλημα σου!

----------


## vgiozo

Γνωρίζει κανείς για Θεσσαλονίκη, περιοχή Aνάληψη πώς τα πάει η Cyta;

Αυτό το για δύο χρόνια πολύ βαρύ μου κάθεται όμως....υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα "απεριόριστα" σταθερά;

----------


## sdikr

> Γνωρίζει κανείς για Θεσσαλονίκη, περιοχή Aνάληψη πώς τα πάει η Cyta;


Στην Μποτσαρη με Καραμανλή κοντά  συγχρονισμός στα 11 - 12

----------


## vgiozo

Ευχαριστώ...και τώρα στη Forthnet από τα 13mpbs που συνδεόμουν αρχικά έχω πέσει στα 9-10 (maximum bandwidth 11.9)...οπότε τα ίδια...

Από σταθερότητα πώς πάει; έχουμε διακοπές, καθυστερήσεις, συχνά προβλήματα τεχνικά κοκ ή τσου;

Αυτή η προσφορά που τρέχει τώρα με τα 22€, απεριόριστα σταθερά + 160λεπτά προς κινητά είναι η καλύτερη που έχω βρει, αλλά για δύο χρόνια, λίγο βαρύ μου πέφτει...

Εδώ είμαι τώρα, μεταξύ Συνδίκα και 25ης μαρτίου

----------


## yiannis010

> Ευχαριστώ...και τώρα στη Forthnet από τα 13mpbs που συνδεόμουν αρχικά έχω πέσει στα 9-10 (maximum bandwidth 11.9)...οπότε τα ίδια...
> 
> Από σταθερότητα πώς πάει; έχουμε διακοπές, καθυστερήσεις, συχνά προβλήματα τεχνικά κοκ ή τσου;
> 
> Αυτή η προσφορά που τρέχει τώρα με τα 22€, απεριόριστα σταθερά + 160λεπτά προς κινητά είναι η καλύτερη που έχω βρει, αλλά για δύο χρόνια, λίγο βαρύ μου πέφτει...
> 
> Εδώ είμαι τώρα, μεταξύ Συνδίκα και 25ης μαρτίου


στην ιδια περιοχη ειμαι και γω .στον οτε ημουν στα 14.5 στην cyta 13 .5 περιπου.(υποψιαζομαι πως βαζουν επιπλεον προστασια...χωρις να ειμαι απόλυτα σιγουρος.....)δεν έχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα με cyta και όπως έχω πει και σε παλιότερο νημα στον οτε είχα σοβαρα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων ενω στην cyta μεχρι στιγμης (περίπου 14 μηνες) ολα πάνε ρολόι...αν και η forthnet δε νομίζω να σε αφησει να φύγεις έτσι ευκολα.σίγουρα θα σου κάνει καποια προσφορά.

----------


## vgiozo

> στην ιδια περιοχη ειμαι και γω .στον οτε ημουν στα 14.5 στην cyta 13 .5 περιπου.(υποψιαζομαι πως βαζουν επιπλεον προστασια...χωρις να ειμαι απόλυτα σιγουρος.....)δεν έχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα με cyta και όπως έχω πει και σε παλιότερο νημα στον οτε είχα σοβαρα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων ενω στην cyta μεχρι στιγμης (περίπου 14 μηνες) ολα πάνε ρολόι...αν και η forthnet δε νομίζω να σε αφησει να φύγεις έτσι ευκολα.σίγουρα θα σου κάνει καποια προσφορά.


Μακάρι να κάνει αντιπροσφορά...αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα φύγω με δυσκολία, αν θέλω...

- - - Updated - - -

Στην αίτηση λέει κάπου
"Υπάρχει ενεργή υπηρεσία στην Διεύθυνση Εγκατάστασης από άλλο πάροχο τηλεφωνίας/ίντερνετ;"
και μου ζητάει αριθμό βρόγχου...αυτό πώς το βρίσκω;

----------


## yiannis010

> Μακάρι να κάνει αντιπροσφορά...αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα φύγω με δυσκολία, αν θέλω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στην αίτηση λέει κάπου
> "Υπάρχει ενεργή υπηρεσία στην Διεύθυνση Εγκατάστασης από άλλο πάροχο τηλεφωνίας/ίντερνετ;"
> και μου ζητάει αριθμό βρόγχου...αυτό πώς το βρίσκω;


δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει ανθρωπος που έχει απαντήσει σε τετοια ερώτηση.τουλάχιστον εγω δεν θυμάμαι τέτοια ερώτηση.νομίζω πως το βρίσκουν αυτοι και αφορα την cyta

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Μακάρι να κάνει αντιπροσφορά...αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα φύγω με δυσκολία, αν θέλω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στην αίτηση λέει κάπου
> "Υπάρχει ενεργή υπηρεσία στην Διεύθυνση Εγκατάστασης από άλλο πάροχο τηλεφωνίας/ίντερνετ;"
> και μου ζητάει αριθμό βρόγχου...αυτό πώς το βρίσκω;


Δες στο λογαριασμο σου.Σε καποιες εταιρειες, επανω στη γωνια λεει αριθμο λογαριασμου και τον αριθμο βρογχου

----------


## vgiozo

Ναι, ναι, το βρήκα στον λογαριασμό...ευχαριστώ

----------


## odim

Τα καρτοκινητά τα έχει γραμμένα η cyta,τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα??? δεν είμαστε όλοι στο δημόσιο να έχουμε να πληρώνουμε κάθε μήνα......

----------


## Atheros

Δεν βλέπουν περιθώριο κέρδους στην καρτοκινητή ούτε μπορούν να σταθούν στον ανταγωνισμό φαίνεται.....

----------


## Gio Alex

Ούτε στην κινητή συμβολαίου βλέπω να έχουν μεγάλη τύχη...

----------


## panathas1

καλημερα . σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω δικτυο και να μεταφερθω στην cyta. μενω χαλκιδα και η αποσταση απο τα κεντρικα του οτε,ειναι γυρω στα 800μ.εχω forthnet -_λογω κοστους--με πραγματικη ταχυτητα στα 15,2. θα ηθελα τη ν γνωμη σας για την cyta στην ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ-

----------


## Godian

εγω φιλε μου με οτε που ημουν επιανα 16. θεσσαλονικη. και στη cyta πιανω αυτα

----------


## vgiozo

> δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει ανθρωπος που έχει απαντήσει σε τετοια ερώτηση.τουλάχιστον εγω δεν θυμάμαι τέτοια ερώτηση.νομίζω πως το βρίσκουν αυτοι και αφορα την cyta


Το ζητούσε και η Cyta & HOL στην αίτηση, οπότε το ζητούν πλέον...δεν το θυμόμουν κι εγώ από άλλες φορές, μου ζητούσαν γειτονικό τηλέφωνο συνήθως.

Στο λογαριασμό της τηλεφωνίας, όπως είπα και παραπάνω, φαίνεται οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## jimdem582

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Εδώ και μήνες έχω ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο αναφέρω συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν λύνεται ποτέ.

Πχ. εκεί που χρησιμοποιώ το internet, η ταχύτητα είτε πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά είτε δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμια σελίδα. Αν κάνω restart το router (Thomson TG-782) τότε επανέρχεται. Τους το είπα πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά λένε "για να αλλάξουμε κανάλι, να κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση" κλπ. Λύνεται όπως είναι φυσικό το πρόβλημα, αλλά και πάλι επανέρχεται.

Είχα πει για αλλαγή router αλλά λένε δεν το αλλάζουμε δε βλέπουμε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα;

----------


## NexTiN

> εγω φιλε μου με οτε που ημουν επιανα 16. θεσσαλονικη. και στη cyta πιανω αυτα


Φιλε, χωρις παρεξηγηση, αλλα παραπληροφορεις.Στα δεκαδες νηματα που ανοιξες στο φορουμ, εκτος του οτι γραφεις σε ολα τα ιδια πραγματα, λες οτι 16 επιανες πριν 7 χρονια στον ΟΤΕ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5518811

Μην δημιουργεις κακες εντυπωσεις χωρις να υπαρχει λογος...

Παντα φιλικα.

P.S. Για τον φιλο που ρωτησε παραπανω.Εκτος απροοπτου, θα πιανεις παλι τα ιδια ειτε πας στην Cyta, ειτε σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο Παροχο...

----------


## yiannis010

> Φιλε, χωρις παρεξηγηση, αλλα παραπληροφορεις.Στα δεκαδες νηματα που ανοιξες στο φορουμ, εκτος του οτι γραφεις σε ολα τα ιδια πραγματα, λες οτι 16 επιανες πριν 7 χρονια στον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...11#post5518811
> 
> Μην δημιουργεις κακες εντυπωσεις χωρις να υπαρχει λογος...
> 
> Παντα φιλικα.
> 
> P.S. Για τον φιλο που ρωτησε παραπανω.Εκτος απροοπτου, θα πιανεις παλι τα ιδια ειτε πας στην Cyta, ειτε σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο Παροχο...


ετσι ακριβώς είναι θα πιάνει τα ίδια, ίσως στην cyta να πέσει 1μβ λόγω επιπλέον προστασία που βάζει η cyta . όσο για την παραπληροφόρηση επίσης έχεις δίκιο αφού http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%CE%B7/page125#1874 βλεπουμε πως ηταν στα 17 πριν 3 χρονια.γενικώς θα πρέπει να προσεχουμε ο καθένας τί γραφει γιατί όντως δημιουργούνται ασχημες εντυπώσεις και κυρίως χωρίς λόγο

----------


## sakisastra

Εγω παλι νομιζω πως δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.Δεν ξερω τι παιζει με την  cyta αλλα οσοι γνωστοι μου εχουν βαλει, μεταξυ τους και εγω πανω απο 12.500 δεν εχω προσωπικα δει.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση πριν 3 μηνες αυτη η δουλεια, ημουν οτε στα 17 περιπου,πηγα cyta 11.300 εφυγα απο την cyta μεσα στο οριο των 14 ημερων πηγα στην forthnet και ξαφνικα ως δια μαγειας κλειδωνει παλι στα 17....

----------


## yiannis010

> Εγω παλι νομιζω πως δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.Δεν ξερω τι παιζει με την  cyta αλλα οσοι γνωστοι μου εχουν βαλει, μεταξυ τους και εγω πανω απο 12.500 δεν εχω προσωπικα δει.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση πριν 3 μηνες αυτη η δουλεια, ημουν οτε στα 17 περιπου,πηγα cyta 11.300 εφυγα απο την cyta μεσα στο οριο των 14 ημερων πηγα στην forthnet και ξαφνικα ως δια μαγειας κλειδωνει παλι στα 17....


 έχω ακουσει για διαφορές απο πάροχο σε πάροχο αλλα 5-6 μβ ειναι πολύ.σηνήθως ηξερα για 1-2 μβ...τους εδωσες τον χρόνο να δουν για πιοι λογο γινοτανε ή  έκανες υπαναχώρηση αμέσως;

----------


## paolo1

Παιδια σκέφτομαι να κάνω φορητοτητα σε cyta στον κορυδαλλο(πλ. ελευθερίας).Ξέρει κανένας τι λέει στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχη (απο άποψη προβλημάτων εννοώ).

----------


## Godian

κλεισε το ρουτερ σου καμια 11 φορες την ημερα και την τριτη μερα παρτους τηλεφωνω.
πες οτι κλεινει και ανοιγει μονο του.
αν σε ρωτανε ,το εχει σε μπριζα μονο του και οτι κλεινουν ολα τα λαμπακια..... και πες οτι το ιντερνετ μου ειναι καλο το ρουτερ φταει γιατι δοκιμασα και αλλο και επαιζε καλα ..... πες αυτα . εγω ετσι πηρα αλλο ρουτερ γιατι το adb ηταν μαπα

----------


## yiannis010

> κλεισε το ρουτερ σου καμια 11 φορες την ημερα και την τριτη μερα παρτους τηλεφωνω.
> πες οτι κλεινει και ανοιγει μονο του.
> αν σε ρωτανε ,το εχει σε μπριζα μονο του και οτι κλεινουν ολα τα λαμπακια..... και πες οτι το ιντερνετ μου ειναι καλο το ρουτερ φταει γιατι δοκιμασα και αλλο και επαιζε καλα ..... πες αυτα . εγω ετσι πηρα αλλο ρουτερ γιατι το adb ηταν μαπα


 :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  σωστός..!!!
 φίλε μιλάμε έχω σκασει στα γέλια,,,,,για τους υπολοιπους που θα διαβάσουν το συγκεκεριμένο θέμα να τους ενημερώσω πως και χωρίς να ανοιγοκλείσετε το ρούτερ 20 φορες την μέρα μπορείτε να ζητήσετε αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού αναφέροντας το πρόβλημα (wifi ή πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού και θα σας γίνει αντικατάσταση......ακόμα δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω από το γέλιο.....τελικά ζούμε ακόμα στην εποχή της μούφας για να γίνει η δουλειά μας.

----------


## sakisastra

> έχω ακουσει για διαφορές απο πάροχο σε πάροχο αλλα 5-6 μβ ειναι πολύ.σηνήθως ηξερα για 1-2 μβ...τους εδωσες τον χρόνο να δουν για πιοι λογο γινοτανε ή  έκανες υπαναχώρηση αμέσως;


2 φορες ηρθε τεχνικος μεσα σε 7 ημερες και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μου πουν οτι τοσο παει η γραμμη, ομως το θεμα ειναι οτι και σε 3 φιλους που εβαλαν cyta κατα ενα παραξενο λογο ολοι συνχρονιζουν κοντα στα 12 κανεις πιο πανω!!!!τυχαιο?

----------


## yiannis010

> 2 φορες ηρθε τεχνικος μεσα σε 7 ημερες και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να μου πουν οτι τοσο παει η γραμμη, ομως το θεμα ειναι οτι και σε 3 φιλους που εβαλαν cyta κατα ενα παραξενο λογο ολοι συνχρονιζουν κοντα στα 12 κανεις πιο πανω!!!!τυχαιο?


αν οι γνωστοί σου συγχρονιζαν σε άλλο πάροχο κοντά στα 17 και στην cyta ειναι στα 12 σίγουρα δεν είναι τυχαίο.αν συγχρονίζανε κοντα στα 13 και τωρα ειναι κοντα στα 12 είναι  φυσιολογικό

----------


## sakisastra

> αν οι γνωστοί σου συγχρονιζαν σε άλλο πάροχο κοντά στα 17 και στην cyta ειναι στα 12 σίγουρα δεν είναι τυχαίο.αν συγχρονίζανε κοντα στα 13 και τωρα ειναι κοντα στα 12 είναι  φυσιολογικό


Αν συνχρονιζαν κοντα στα 13 δεν θα το ανεφερα καν.Γειτονια ειμαστε οι 2 ηταν περιπου 15500 με 16 και ο τριτος κοντα στα 18!!!ας κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ εδω και θα δουμε.Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι κοντα στα 12 θα δουμε πολλους!!!!

----------


## yiannis010

> Αν συνχρονιζαν κοντα στα 13 δεν θα το ανεφερα καν.Γειτονια ειμαστε οι 2 ηταν περιπου 15500 με 16 και ο τριτος κοντα στα 18!!!ας κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ εδω και θα δουμε.Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι κοντα στα 12 θα δουμε πολλους!!!!


δεν έχω αποψη για το θεμα.αν υπαρχει καποιος τεχνικος που γνωριζει ας απαντησει.εμενα δεν μου φαινεται περιεργο το 13 που ειμαι τωρα γιατι και στον οτε περιπου εκει ημουν

----------


## Panosgep

> Αν συνχρονιζαν κοντα στα 13 δεν θα το ανεφερα καν.Γειτονια ειμαστε οι 2 ηταν περιπου 15500 με 16 και ο τριτος κοντα στα 18!!!ας κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ εδω και θα δουμε.Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι κοντα στα 12 θα δουμε πολλους!!!!


Στατιστικά γραμμών έχουμε ή την αερολογία του καθενός;;;;
Κι εγώ συγχρονίζω πότε 15Mbit, πότε 12... 
Αλλοι 4 στιν ίδια πολυκατοικία 15-13Mbit
Με Forthnet πριν 10 χρόνια ήμουν 19, Με Wind πριν 4 χρόνια 14.
Η πτώση είναι λογική με λίγη μελέτη.

----------


## Gio Alex

Πως μπορεί να είναι λογική τόσο μεγάλη πτώση?

----------


## Thodoris92

Εγώ πάντως με Cyta κλειδώνω στα 21233 βέβαια με συγχρονισμό του router σε ώρες που είναι όλοι για ύπνο,πολύ αργά το βράδυ ή πολύ πρωί, μέσα στη μέση της μέρας γύρω στα 19

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> 
> Εδώ και μήνες έχω ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο αναφέρω συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν λύνεται ποτέ.
> 
> Πχ. εκεί που χρησιμοποιώ το internet, η ταχύτητα είτε πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά είτε δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμια σελίδα. Αν κάνω restart το router (Thomson TG-782) τότε επανέρχεται. Τους το είπα πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά λένε "για να αλλάξουμε κανάλι, να κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση" κλπ. Λύνεται όπως είναι φυσικό το πρόβλημα, αλλά και πάλι επανέρχεται.
> 
> Είχα πει για αλλαγή router αλλά λένε δεν το αλλάζουμε δε βλέπουμε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα;


Υποθετω οτι συνδεεσαι στο router με WiFi.
Αν οντως ειναι ετσι, τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχουν "μπουκωσει" οι συχνοτητες γυρω απο το router και δημιουργουνται παρεμβολες αλλα ασυρματα δικτυα.
Καποια routers διαχειριζονται καλυτερα τις παρεμβολες, καποια αλλα παλι οχι, αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση το προβλημα παραμενει.

Οποτε η μονη λυση στο προβλημα ειναι το ethernet καλωδιο. Καντο και θα βρεις την υγεια!

----------


## jimdem582

> Υποθετω οτι συνδεεσαι στο router με WiFi.
> Αν οντως ειναι ετσι, τοτε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχουν "μπουκωσει" οι συχνοτητες γυρω απο το router και δημιουργουνται παρεμβολες αλλα ασυρματα δικτυα.
> Καποια routers διαχειριζονται καλυτερα τις παρεμβολες, καποια αλλα παλι οχι, αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση το προβλημα παραμενει.
> 
> Οποτε η μονη λυση στο προβλημα ειναι το ethernet καλωδιο. Καντο και θα βρεις την υγεια!


Δεν είναι λύση αυτή φίλε μου, έχω 6 συσκευές στο σπίτι, είναι αδύνατον.

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί τόσα χρόνια διαχειρίζονταν καλύτερα τις παρεμβολές ενώ εδώ και κάτι μήνες άρχισε να έχει θέματα. Δοκίμασα άλλαξα κανάλι να μην υπάρχουν άλλα δίκτυα εκεί, άλλαξαν και οι τεχνικοί πάλι κανάλι αλλά τίποτα. Μη νομίζεις οτι είμαι σε καμιά μεγάλη περιοχή, το δικό μου και άλλα 3 wifi πιάνουν οι συσκευές μου μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## Godian

Δεν εχει σημασια ποσα ρουτερ πιανουν οι συσκευες σου φιλε μου.
Αλλα ποσα ρουτερ εχει η γειρονια σου και παρεμβαλουν εστω και λιγο το wifi σου

----------


## jimdem582

> Δεν εχει σημασια ποσα ρουτερ πιανουν οι συσκευες σου φιλε μου.
> Αλλα ποσα ρουτερ εχει η γειρονια σου και παρεμβαλουν εστω και λιγο το wifi σου


Στη γειτονιά άντε να έχει 5 συνολικά. Και είναι τα ίδια εδώ και χρόνια. Τόσα χρόνια δεν μπορούσαν να παρεμβάλλουν τώρα τα έπιασε;

Δεν έχει κάποιο pattern πάντως το πρόβλημα, μπορεί να συμβεί και 2 φορές την ίδια μέρα, μπορεί να συμβεί και μετά απο μέρες.

----------


## evdometap

> Δεν είναι λύση αυτή φίλε μου, έχω 6 συσκευές στο σπίτι, είναι αδύνατον.
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί τόσα χρόνια διαχειρίζονταν καλύτερα τις παρεμβολές ενώ εδώ και κάτι μήνες άρχισε να έχει θέματα. Δοκίμασα άλλαξα κανάλι να μην υπάρχουν άλλα δίκτυα εκεί, άλλαξαν και οι τεχνικοί πάλι κανάλι αλλά τίποτα. Μη νομίζεις οτι είμαι σε καμιά μεγάλη περιοχή, το δικό μου και άλλα 3 wifi πιάνουν οι συσκευές μου μέσα στο σπίτι.


Αδερφέ αν θες μας λες σε ποιο κανάλι ήσουν και ποιο κανάλι έβαλες μετά; Αν θες, κατέβασε το inSSIDer και κάνε έναν έλεγχο, να δεις σε τι κανάλια "παίζουν" οι γύρω σου. Ύστερα διάλεξε κάποιο κανάλι που καλό είναι να έχει πχ τρία νούμερα διαφορά από αυτό στο οποίο υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη συμφόρηση στη γειτονιά(θα στο δείξει το inSSIDer).

----------


## jimdem582

> Αδερφέ αν θες μας λες σε ποιο κανάλι ήσουν και ποιο κανάλι έβαλες μετά; Αν θες, κατέβασε το inSSIDer και κάνε έναν έλεγχο, να δεις σε τι κανάλια "παίζουν" οι γύρω σου. Ύστερα διάλεξε κάποιο κανάλι που καλό είναι να έχει πχ τρία νούμερα διαφορά από αυτό στο οποίο υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη συμφόρηση στη γειτονιά(θα στο δείξει το inSSIDer).


Τώρα είμαι στο κανάλι 7. Πριν δε θυμάμαι να σου πω. Με το inssider τα βλέπω κι εγώ, στο 7 που είμαι δεν έχω καθόλου παρεμβολές απο άλλα δίκτυα. Τα άλλα δίκτυα που πιάνω είναι στα κανάλια 2 και 11.

----------


## yiannis010

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> 
> Εδώ και μήνες έχω ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο αναφέρω συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν λύνεται ποτέ.
> 
> Πχ. εκεί που χρησιμοποιώ το internet, η ταχύτητα είτε πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά είτε δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμια σελίδα. Αν κάνω restart το router (Thomson TG-782) τότε επανέρχεται. Τους το είπα πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά λένε "για να αλλάξουμε κανάλι, να κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση" κλπ. Λύνεται όπως είναι φυσικό το πρόβλημα, αλλά και πάλι επανέρχεται.
> 
> Είχα πει για αλλαγή router αλλά λένε δεν το αλλάζουμε δε βλέπουμε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα;


σορρυ γαι την παρεμβολή αλλά το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις (πιστεύω)για να μπορέσεις να έχεις καποια βοηθεια και απο το φόρουμ είναι  
α)να παρεις ενα screen shot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σε κατασταση προβληματος  καθως και ενα screen shot απο το ρουτερ οταν λειτουργει κανονικά η ταχυτητα σου και να τα ανεβασεις
β)να ελεγξεις αν όταν πεφτει η ταχυτητα πόσες συσκευες απο τις 6 δουλευουν και ειναι συνδεδεμενες
γ)να ελεγξεις επισης την συνδεση σου με ethernet καλωδιο να πάρεις μέτρηση να δεις αν το προβλημα ειναι και ενσυρματα 
δ)αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να δοκιμάσεις άλλο ρούτερ
ε)συμβαίνει οποιαδηποτε στιγμή της μέρας ή το έχεις εντοπίσει σε κάποιες συγκεκεριμένες ώρες
στ)πόσο καιρό έχεις το ρούτερ
αν δεν ειπωθουν αυτά θα συνεχίσεις να πέρνεις υποθετικές απαντήσεις καθώς και απαντήσεις του στυλ '' ανοιγοκλεισε 11 φορές την ημέρα το ρούτερ και ζήτησε αντικατάσταση'' χωρίς να έχεις καμιά πραγματικά βιοήθεια για να μπορέσεις να λύσεις το πρόβλημα

----------


## Godian

Σιγα μη καθετε να κανει ολα αυτα. αλλαζειι ρουτερ βλεπει και τελος

----------


## yiannis010

> Σιγα μη καθετε να κανει ολα αυτα. αλλαζειι ρουτερ βλεπει και τελος


τί να πω ρε φίλε.εχω την εντυπωση πως είναι πιο ευκολο απο το να ανοιγοκλεινει το ρουτερ μια εβδομαδα μονος του σαν τον μπουφο για να τους αποδειξει πως εχει προβλημα το ρουτερ όπως έκανες εσύ.όπως και να έχει απόψεις είναι αυτές αν θέλει μπορεί να κανει και αυτο.να αλλάξει απλά ρουτερ.

----------


## jimdem582

> σορρυ γαι την παρεμβολή αλλά το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις (πιστεύω)για να μπορέσεις να έχεις καποια βοηθεια και απο το φόρουμ είναι  
> α)να παρεις ενα screen shot απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σε κατασταση προβληματος  καθως και ενα screen shot απο το ρουτερ οταν λειτουργει κανονικά η ταχυτητα σου και να τα ανεβασεις
> β)να ελεγξεις αν όταν πεφτει η ταχυτητα πόσες συσκευες απο τις 6 δουλευουν και ειναι συνδεδεμενες
> γ)να ελεγξεις επισης την συνδεση σου με ethernet καλωδιο να πάρεις μέτρηση να δεις αν το προβλημα ειναι και ενσυρματα 
> δ)αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να δοκιμάσεις άλλο ρούτερ
> ε)συμβαίνει οποιαδηποτε στιγμή της μέρας ή το έχεις εντοπίσει σε κάποιες συγκεκεριμένες ώρες
> στ)πόσο καιρό έχεις το ρούτερ
> αν δεν ειπωθουν αυτά θα συνεχίσεις να πέρνεις υποθετικές απαντήσεις καθώς και απαντήσεις του στυλ '' ανοιγοκλεισε 11 φορές την ημέρα το ρούτερ και ζήτησε αντικατάσταση'' χωρίς να έχεις καμιά πραγματικά βιοήθεια για να μπορέσεις να λύσεις το πρόβλημα


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα stats είναι αυτά: (σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία)

Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε όλες τις συσκευές. Για ethernet δεν το προσπάθησα. Άλλο router δεν έχω. Συμβαίνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας. Το router το έχω απο το 2009.

----------


## yiannis010

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα stats είναι αυτά: (σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία) Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145713
> 
> Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε όλες τις συσκευές. Για ethernet δεν το προσπάθησα. Άλλο router δεν έχω. Συμβαίνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας. Το router το έχω απο το 2009.


δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο αλλα το αρχειο που ανεβασες δεν ανοιγει.προτείνω να περιμενεις να εχεις και ενα screen shot σε προβληματικη κατασταση ωστε να τα ανεβασεις και τα 2 μαζι.για την ταχυτητα που αναφερεις σαφως και θα πεφτει σε ολες τις συσκευες(εγω ρωτησα αν ειναι συνδεδεμενες ολες την ωρα που πεφτει η ταχυτητα) αλλα πρεπει να κανεις μετρηση και ενσυρματα και σε φυσιλογικη κατασταση και οταν πεφτει η ταχυτητα σου.συγκεντρωσε τα ολα μαζι και ανεβασε τα.(όσο για το ρουτερ ισως και να ειναι κοντα να τα τελειωσει τα ψωμια του μετα απο 5 χρονια.θα δειξει)

----------


## jimdem582

> δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο αλλα το αρχειο που ανεβασες δεν ανοιγει.προτείνω να περιμενεις να εχεις και ενα screen shot σε προβληματικη κατασταση ωστε να τα ανεβασεις και τα 2 μαζι.για την ταχυτητα που αναφερεις σαφως και θα πεφτει σε ολες τις συσκευες(εγω ρωτησα αν ειναι συνδεδεμενες ολες την ωρα που πεφτει η ταχυτητα) αλλα πρεπει να κανεις μετρηση και ενσυρματα και σε φυσιλογικη κατασταση και οταν πεφτει η ταχυτητα σου.συγκεντρωσε τα ολα μαζι και ανεβασε τα.(όσο για το ρουτερ ισως και να ειναι κοντα να τα τελειωσει τα ψωμια του μετα απο 5 χρονια.θα δειξει)


Το ξαναανέβασα αν μπορείς ξαναδες το προηγούμενο post μου.

Για τις συσκευές ανάλογα, πότε είναι μόνο 1 μέσα πότε πιο πολλές πότε όλες, όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα.

----------


## yiannis010

> Το ξαναανέβασα αν μπορείς ξαναδες το προηγούμενο post μου.
> 
> Για τις συσκευές ανάλογα, πότε είναι μόνο 1 μέσα πότε πιο πολλές πότε όλες, όταν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα.


μια χαρά είσαι αλλά νομίζω πως μαζευεις πολλά λάθη.1752 νομιζω πως ειναι πολλά.σε πρωτη ευκαριά ανέβασε και μια οταν σου πέφτει η ταχυτητα και κάνε και την μετρηση ενσυρματα με οσο λιγοτερες συσκευες ανοιχτες.επίσης δες αν εκει κοντά στο ρουτερ έκανες καμια καινουργια σύνδεση καμια πρίζα 'ή κατι τετοιο γιατι συνηθως επηρεαζουν και αυτα. τα λέμε στην πρωτη ευκαρια που θα ανεβασεις φωτο με την χαμηλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα stats είναι αυτά: (σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία)
> 
> Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε όλες τις συσκευές. Για ethernet δεν το προσπάθησα. Άλλο router δεν έχω. Συμβαίνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας. Το router το έχω απο το 2009.


H ταχύτητα σου βάσει του  Downstream Attenuation που έχεις θα μπορούσε να ήταν κοντά στο max. Aν σε ενδιαφέρει κάνε και ένα έλεγχο της

εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης. Τα FEC errors δεν έχουν σημασία. Η αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος με restart μπορεί να σημαίνει πρόβλημα της

γραμμής την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή ή πρόβλημα στο wirelless του ρούτερ. Κάνε αυτά που σου έχουν προτείνει(δοκιμή με ενσύρματη σύνδεση κ.λ.π.).

----------


## NexTiN

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα stats είναι αυτά: (σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία)
> 
> Η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε όλες τις συσκευές. Για ethernet δεν το προσπάθησα. Άλλο router δεν έχω. Συμβαίνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας. Το router το έχω απο το 2009.


Την ωρα που σου κανει το προβλημα πανε στην καρτελα Home Network και δες τι ταχυτητα σου αναφερει στο WiFi.Αν ειναι κατω απο 54Mbps κατα 99% χρειαζεσαι καινουργιο τροφοδοτικο (δες και αν ειναι αρκετα ζεστο).Το εχω συναντησει αρκετες φορες σε TG782 τα οποια εχουν και λιγα χρονακια στην πλατη τους...

Η γραμμη σου κατα τ'αλλα ειναι μια χαρα...

----------


## jimdem582

> H ταχύτητα σου βάσει του  Downstream Attenuation που έχεις θα μπορούσε να ήταν κοντά στο max. Aν σε ενδιαφέρει κάνε και ένα έλεγχο της
> 
> εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης. Τα FEC errors δεν έχουν σημασία. Η αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος με restart μπορεί να σημαίνει πρόβλημα της
> 
> γραμμής την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή ή πρόβλημα στο wirelless του ρούτερ. Κάνε αυτά που σου έχουν προτείνει(δοκιμή με ενσύρματη σύνδεση κ.λ.π.).


Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε μιλήσει μαζί ξανά και μου πρότεινες αυτό τον έλεγχο. Δύσκολα να τον κάνω είμαι και σε πολυκατοικία τουλάχιστον αν ήμουν μόνος και προκαλούσα κάποιο πρόβλημα δε θα με πείραζε. Αυτό το πρόβλημα με την απώλεια internet ή ελάττωση κατά πολύ της ταχύτητας άρχισε να συμβαίνει το καλοκαίρι μετά απο αναβάθμιση που έκανα απο 4 σε 24mbps. Τον Αύγουστο μετά απο κεραυνό δεν είχα υπηρεσίες για σχεδόν 1 μήνα επειδή έλιωσε το καλώδιο της γραμμής μου μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου (έτσι απεφάνθη η cyta). 2 τεχνικοί ήρθαν για έλεγχο στο σπίτι δε βρήκαν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η γραμμή και όχι το router?

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε μιλήσει μαζί ξανά και μου πρότεινες αυτό τον έλεγχο. Δύσκολα να τον κάνω είμαι και σε πολυκατοικία τουλάχιστον αν ήμουν μόνος και προκαλούσα κάποιο πρόβλημα δε θα με πείραζε. Αυτό το πρόβλημα με την απώλεια internet ή ελάττωση κατά πολύ της ταχύτητας άρχισε να συμβαίνει το καλοκαίρι μετά απο αναβάθμιση που έκανα απο 4 σε 24mbps. Τον Αύγουστο μετά απο κεραυνό δεν είχα υπηρεσίες για σχεδόν 1 μήνα επειδή έλιωσε το καλώδιο της γραμμής μου μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα απο το σπίτι μου (έτσι απεφάνθη η cyta). 2 τεχνικοί ήρθαν για έλεγχο στο σπίτι δε βρήκαν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η γραμμή και όχι το router?


Από την στιγμή που λες ότι φτιάχνει με το restart, είναι ποιο πιθανό να φταίει η γραμμή. Αν είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα το ρούτερ δεν θα έφτιαχνε με ένα

απλό restart. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να το τσεκάρεις την στιγμή που σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sakisastra

> Στατιστικά γραμμών έχουμε ή την αερολογία του καθενός;;;;
> Κι εγώ συγχρονίζω πότε 15Mbit, πότε 12... 
> Αλλοι 4 στιν ίδια πολυκατοικία 15-13Mbit
> Με Forthnet πριν 10 χρόνια ήμουν 19, Με Wind πριν 4 χρόνια 14.
> Η πτώση είναι λογική με λίγη μελέτη.


Αερολογιες δεν υπαρχει λογος να πω εκτος εαν υπαρχει λογος να πεις εσυ!!!φυσικα και δεν μπορω να εχω screen απο τους αλλους, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχουν καποιο λογο να πουν ψεματα.Οσο για τα δικα μου αν ψαξεις στο παρον θεμα θα βρεις ποσο ημουν με cyta και ποσο πηγα οταν ενεργοποιηθηκα στην forthnet.Δεν ξερω γιατι η δικη σου συνδεση ειναι ασανσερ και εχεις τετοιες διακυμανσεις, εμενα παντος στην forthnet και οσο ημουν στον οτε περιπου 4 χρονια ημουν παντα σταθερος στα 16-17.Οσο ημουν στην cyta παντος περιπου μια βδομαδα, το νετ ηταν σταθερο και το τηλεφωνο αψογο,το μονο θεμα ηταν ο χαμηλος συνχρονισμος

----------


## graal

Το σταθερό, είναι ασύρματο? Εάν ναι, απομάκρυνε τη βάση του. Επηρεάζει αρνητικά.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν είναι λύση αυτή φίλε μου, έχω 6 συσκευές στο σπίτι, είναι αδύνατον.
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί τόσα χρόνια διαχειρίζονταν καλύτερα τις παρεμβολές ενώ εδώ και κάτι μήνες άρχισε να έχει θέματα. Δοκίμασα άλλαξα κανάλι να μην υπάρχουν άλλα δίκτυα εκεί, άλλαξαν και οι τεχνικοί πάλι κανάλι αλλά τίποτα. Μη νομίζεις οτι είμαι σε καμιά μεγάλη περιοχή, το δικό μου και άλλα 3 wifi πιάνουν οι συσκευές μου μέσα στο σπίτι.


Λυση οριστικη στο προβλημα των παρεμβολων στο wifi δεν υπαρχει.
Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να σκαναρεις ποιες συχνοτητες ειναι πιασμενες (WiFi analyzer για Android) και να γυρισεις σε ελευθερη συχνοτητα/καναλι. Αλλα καποια στιγμη θα σε παρεμβαλουν κι εκει.
Ή να πυκνωσεις το οικιακο σου δικτυο με access points WiFi 802.11n σε συχνοτητες των 5 GHz, με μειωμενο ομως penetration.
Και παλι οριστικη λυση δεν υπαρχει, καποια στιγμη θα σε παρεμβαλουν αν πυκνωσουν τα ασυρματα δικτυα και σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.
Το οτι τοσους μηνες δουλευε σωστα και αρχισαν τωρα τα προβληματα δεν λεει κατι.

Οποτε ή βαζεις καλώδιο σε οσες συσκευες μπορεις να ελευθερωθει λιγο φασμα, ή καθεσαι και χαλιεσαι αδικα.
Κι αν δεν μπορεις να περασεις καλωδιο ethernet, δες και τη λυση του Powerline (Ethernet μεσω μπριζας ρευματος), η οποια ειναι απλη κι αρκετα αξιοπιστη.
Μην περιμενεις αξιοπιστια με το WiFi.

----------


## yiannis010

ας κανω και γω 2 ερωτησεις που τις εχω απορια καιρο τωρα και ζητω συγνωμη εκ των προταιρων για το αν επρεπε να ανοιξω αλλο νημα η αν επρεπε να τις κανω σε αλλη ενοτητα.
 α)εχω παρατηρησει πως όταν κάνω μετρηση ταχυτητας (σε σερβερ φτπ και παντα ενσυρματα)  ενω το ρουτερ ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 13+ η ταχυτητα του κατεβασματος ξεκιναει απο τα15,5 και μετα απο λιγο πηγαινει στα 13 συμβαινει σε καποιον αλλον και γιατι να ξεκιναει απο τα 15,5(ρωταω γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να το ξανασυναντησω και μπορει να ειναικαι φυσιολογικο)
β)η γραμμη μου χαρακτηριζοταν παντα προβληματικη απο τον οτε και ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων (μου ειχε βγει η πιστη στις αποσυνδεσεις με λιγα λογια ) όταν πηρα την αποφαση και μεταφερθηκα στην cyta με την σκεψη πως ισως και να ηταν χειροτερα γιατι με τις αποσυνδεσεις δεν νθα ειχα ουτε τηλεφωνο εκτος απο ιντερνετ διαπιστωθηκε πως οι αποσυνδεσεις περασαν στο παρελθον και εχω πολυ σταθεροτερη γραμμη απ οτι ειχα στον οτε.αυτο μπορει ν συνεβει λογω voip η αλλαγη βρογχου;η τιποτα απο τα 2 απλά ετυχε ;

----------


## Hetfield

> ας κανω και γω 2 ερωτησεις που τις εχω απορια καιρο τωρα και ζητω συγνωμη εκ των προταιρων για το αν επρεπε να ανοιξω αλλο νημα η αν επρεπε να τις κανω σε αλλη ενοτητα.
>  α)εχω παρατηρησει πως όταν κάνω μετρηση ταχυτητας (σε σερβερ φτπ και παντα ενσυρματα)  ενω το ρουτερ ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 13+ η ταχυτητα του κατεβασματος ξεκιναει απο τα15,5 και μετα απο λιγο πηγαινει στα 13 συμβαινει σε καποιον αλλον και γιατι να ξεκιναει απο τα 15,5(ρωταω γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να το ξανασυναντησω και μπορει να ειναικαι φυσιολογικο)
> β)η γραμμη μου χαρακτηριζοταν παντα προβληματικη απο τον οτε και ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων (μου ειχε βγει η πιστη στις αποσυνδεσεις με λιγα λογια ) όταν πηρα την αποφαση και μεταφερθηκα στην cyta με την σκεψη πως ισως και να ηταν χειροτερα γιατι με τις αποσυνδεσεις δεν νθα ειχα ουτε τηλεφωνο εκτος απο ιντερνετ διαπιστωθηκε πως οι αποσυνδεσεις περασαν στο παρελθον και εχω πολυ σταθεροτερη γραμμη απ οτι ειχα στον οτε.αυτο μπορει ν συνεβει λογω voip η αλλαγη βρογχου;η τιποτα απο τα 2 απλά ετυχε ;


α) Ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω overhead, οχι επειδη εχεις προβληματικη γραμμη. 
β) Οταν αλλαζεις παροχο, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο ΟΤΕ θα σε αλλαξει και καλωδιο

----------


## yiannis010

> α) Ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω overhead, οχι επειδη εχεις προβληματικη γραμμη. 
> β) Οταν αλλαζεις παροχο, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ο ΟΤΕ θα σε αλλαξει και καλωδιο


τι σημαινει overhead; και δεν μπορουσαν στον οτε να αλλαξουν το καλωδιο απο την στιγμη που βλεπανε πως στους 24 μηνες που ημουν στον οτε ειχε δηλωθει πανω απο 10 φορες βλαβη και ειχαν ερθει τεχνικοι στο σπιτι 6-7 φορες;επρεπε να αλλάξω παροχο;

----------


## anthip09

Μετά από ένα μήνα ταλαιπωρίας φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε. Έχω uptime 5 μέρες χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

Rate (Up/Down) 1020/5717 kbps 
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 10.7/8.1 dB  
Modulation Type ADSL_2plus 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 27.4/39.1 dB  
Output Power (Up/Down) 12.4/19.9 dBm  
Data Path (Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Max Rate(Up/Down) 1132/5904 kbps 
Interleave depth 8 
Annex Type AnnexA 
CRC errors 14 

Είμαι κλειδωμένος σε 6αρι προφίλ από τη cyta. Αρχικά με είχαν σε 4αρι για το φόβο αποσυνδέσεων αλλά μετά από δικό μου αίτημα με γύρισαν σε 6αρι. Να ζητήσω το 8αρι??? Θεωρώ ότι με 39 attenuation μπορεί να χει καλύτερο συγχρονισμό. Πάει παραπάνω η γραμμή ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να χω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις???
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Hetfield

> τι σημαινει overhead; και δεν μπορουσαν στον οτε να αλλαξουν το καλωδιο απο την στιγμη που βλεπανε πως στους 24 μηνες που ημουν στον οτε ειχε δηλωθει πανω απο 10 φορες βλαβη και ειχαν ερθει τεχνικοι στο σπιτι 6-7 φορες;επρεπε να αλλάξω παροχο;


Στην ουσια προκειται για χωριτικοτητα που δεσμευεται για τα πρωτοκολλα ωστε να λειτουργουν σωστα.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τον ΟΤΕ τι να σου πω, ειλικρινα δεν ξερω. Υπαρχουν τα καλα, υπαρχουν και τα προβληματικα καλωδια κι απ οτι εχω καταλαβει δυσκολα θα σου αλλαξουν καλωδιο.

----------


## bit01

delete

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> 
> Εδώ και μήνες έχω ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο αναφέρω συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν λύνεται ποτέ.
> 
> Πχ. εκεί που χρησιμοποιώ το internet, η ταχύτητα είτε πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά είτε δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καμια σελίδα. Αν κάνω restart το router (Thomson TG-782) τότε επανέρχεται. Τους το είπα πολλές φορές και κάθε φορά λένε "για να αλλάξουμε κανάλι, να κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση" κλπ. Λύνεται όπως είναι φυσικό το πρόβλημα, αλλά και πάλι επανέρχεται.
> 
> Είχα πει για αλλαγή router αλλά λένε δεν το αλλάζουμε δε βλέπουμε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα;


Πότε -πότε συμβαίνει και σε μένα, αλλά και σε φίλους μου που έχουν cyta.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πότε -πότε συμβαίνει και σε μένα, αλλά και σε φίλους μου που έχουν cyta.


Συμβαινει ανεξαρτητως παροχου, ειναι παρεμβολες στο WiFi.
Δες και λιγο πιο πισω, ακριβως αυτο συζητουσαμε!

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εγώ έχω σύνδεση Enthernet.

----------


## Hetfield

> Εγώ έχω σύνδεση Enthernet.


Ανεφερε το στο τεχνικο τμημα τοτε, μαλλον μπουκωνει η μνημη!

----------


## Manolis_karas

Τους το έχω αναφέρει παλαιότερα, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα, γιατί δεν συμβαίνει συχνά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Καλησπέρα

Μία εως δύο φορές το μήνα το μοντεμ θέλει reboot γιατί μπλοκάρει το τηλέφωνο (βγάζει fast busy), οπότε και ξεμπλοκάρει.

Το κάνει από τότε που επανήλθα στη cyta σε vdsl.

Ολο το καλοκαίρι το reboot το έκαναν συνήθως οι τεχνικοί της cyta γιατί έλειπα, προχτες που το ξανάκανε διαπίστωσα ότι το internet δεν κόβεται, απλώς το τηλέφωνο μπλοκάρει

Ειναι απολύτως εκνευριστηκό γιατί στην γραμμή λειτουργεί συναγερμός (από αυτούς μάθαινα ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο στην Αθήνα)

Εχω ζητήσει αντικατάσταση του modem και δεν την κάνουν. Μέχρι που μου είπανε ότι καλό κάνει ένα reboot το μήνα. Ποιός θα κάνει το reboot και κάθε πότε και σε ερώτησή μου " μήπως ν'αφήσω σημείωμα στους μπουκαδόρους να κάνουν reboot ?", απόλυτη μούγγα.

Θα τους το στείλω και εγγράφως, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Μία εως δύο φορές το μήνα το μοντεμ θέλει reboot γιατί μπλοκάρει το τηλέφωνο (βγάζει fast busy), οπότε και ξεμπλοκάρει.
> 
> Το κάνει από τότε που επανήλθα στη cyta σε vdsl.
> 
> Ολο το καλοκαίρι το reboot το έκαναν συνήθως οι τεχνικοί της cyta γιατί έλειπα, προχτες που το ξανάκανε διαπίστωσα ότι το internet δεν κόβεται, απλώς το τηλέφωνο μπλοκάρει
> 
> Ειναι απολύτως εκνευριστηκό γιατί στην γραμμή λειτουργεί συναγερμός (από αυτούς μάθαινα ότι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο στην Αθήνα)
> ...


Kαλό κάνει reboot κάθε μέρα, όχι κάθε μήνα. Βάζεις το ρούτερ σε χρονοδιακόπτη που τον ρυθμίζεις να κόβει το ρεύμα για λίγο και παίρνεις και μια

τηλεειδοποίηση GSM που ελέγχει την γραμμή του τηλεφώνου και αν διαπιστώσει διακοπή σε ειδοποιεί από GSM.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Kαλό κάνει reboot κάθε μέρα, όχι κάθε μήνα. Βάζεις το ρούτερ σε χρονοδιακόπτη που τον ρυθμίζεις να κόβει το ρεύμα για λίγο και παίρνεις και μια
> 
> τηλεειδοποίηση GSM που ελέγχει την γραμμή του τηλεφώνου και αν διαπιστώσει διακοπή σε ειδοποιεί από GSM.


Αυτό με το χρονοδιακόπτη ακούγεται καλό και έξυπνο.
Να το ρυθμίσω κάθε ώρα για reboot?   :Razz: 
Βοηθάει και στο να μου αλλάξουνε router. Κάνει μόνο του κάθε ώρα restart   :Razz: 


Αυτό με το gsm με χαλάει. Εκτός από cyta πρέπει να πληρώνω και κινητούς ? Κι αν μείνω από μονάδες ? ή να κάνω συμβόλαιο ? Η μήπως ν' αλλάξω συναγερμό και να έχει και ειδοποίηση μέσω gsm ?

----------


## Godian

ζητα προληπτικη αλλαγη ρουτερ..... ετσι ακριβως πες τους

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτό με το gsm με χαλάει. Εκτός από cyta πρέπει να πληρώνω και κινητούς ? Κι αν μείνω από μονάδες ? ή να κάνω συμβόλαιο ? Η μήπως ν' αλλάξω συναγερμό και να έχει και ειδοποίηση μέσω gsm ?




Off Topic


		Θα βάλεις μια κάρτα καρτοκινητού, δεν χρειάζεται σύνδεση. Θα βάλεις να έχει 10 ευρώ μέσα και είσαι Ο.Κ. Απλά θα κάνεις ανανέωση όταν είναι να λήξει.

Ετσι κι' αλλιώς θα χρειαστεί να σε πάρει(στείλει μήνυμα) σε παραβίαση ή σε διακοπή ρεύματος, χαμηλής μπαταρίας κ.λ.π., ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες του 

κέντρου. Αν είσαι σε αναζήτηση νέου συναγερμού και θέλεις πληροφορίες, θα πρέπει να τα πούμε σε άλλο νήμα γιατί εδώ θα μας κράξουν.  :Smile:

----------


## jimdem582

Λοιπόν παιδιά το πρόβλημα επανεμφανίστηκε!

Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος NexTiN, μου βγάζει ταχύτητα 1 ή 2mbps στην καρτέλα interfaces (επανήλθε μόνο του στα 54 πριν λίγο)

Επίσης έβαλα καλώδιο ethernet και συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά. Το wifi όμως έχει το θέμα. Άλλα 3 δίκτυα είναι στην περιοχή και με το wifi analyser που είδα κανένα δεν υπερκαλύπτει το δικό μου κανάλι.

Σας έχω και τα στατιστικά την ώρα του προβλήματος

----------


## Atheros

Στο συγκεκριμένο modem θα έχεις υπομονή και θα δοκιμάσεις να το ρυθμίσεις μόνο σε 802.11b διαμόρφωση.Για κανάλι εκπομπής όρισε το 13 ή το 1.Λογικά θα πρέπει να έχεις φούλ ταχύτητα 11 Mbps που είναι υπεραρκετή για το dsl.Ξαναδοκίμασε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## jimdem582

> Στο συγκεκριμένο modem θα έχεις υπομονή και θα δοκιμάσεις να το ρυθμίσεις μόνο σε 802.11b διαμόρφωση.Για κανάλι εκπομπής όρισε το 13 ή το 1.Λογικά θα πρέπει να έχεις φούλ ταχύτητα 11 Mbps που είναι υπεραρκετή για το dsl.Ξαναδοκίμασε και βλέπουμε.


Δεν είναι λύση όμως να χάσω σχεδόν 5mbps απο τη γραμμή μου.

Συνεχίζεται η μεταβολή πάντως και βλέπω οτι πάλι άρχισε να αποσταθεροποιείται. Πριν είχε 36 τώρα έχει 24mbps το router.

Θα μιλήσω με 13811 και θα απαιτήσω αλλαγή ρούτερ, όλα τα δοκιμάσαμε.

----------


## NexTiN

> Λοιπόν παιδιά το πρόβλημα επανεμφανίστηκε!
> 
> Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος NexTiN, μου βγάζει ταχύτητα 1 ή 2mbps στην καρτέλα interfaces (επανήλθε μόνο του στα 54 πριν λίγο)
> 
> Επίσης έβαλα καλώδιο ethernet και συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά. Το wifi όμως έχει το θέμα. Άλλα 3 δίκτυα είναι στην περιοχή και με το wifi analyser που είδα κανένα δεν υπερκαλύπτει το δικό μου κανάλι.
> 
> Σας έχω και τα στατιστικά την ώρα του προβλήματος


Οπως σου ειπα δεν ειναι θεμα γραμμης.Ζητα καινουργιο τροφοδοτικο ή αλλο Modem...

----------


## jimdem582

> Οπως σου ειπα δεν ειναι θεμα γραμμης.Ζητα καινουργιο τροφοδοτικο ή αλλο Modem...


Επειδή η cyta έκανε τον Κινέζο μίλησα με έναν γνωστό μου συνεργάτη της cyta και είπε θα μου το αντικαταστησει αυτός αύριο. Όταν έχω νεότερα θα σας πω πως πάει με το νέο ρουτερ.

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές.

*UPDATE*

Λοιπόν μου το άλλαξε ο συνεργάτης. Όλα καλά. Κλειδώνω και 1mbps παραπάνω απ'ότι με το thomson! Πήρα το zte zxv10. Πολύ καλό φαίνεται μέχρι στιγμής. Όλα λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια!

----------


## evdometap

Πανελλαδικο προβλημα σημερα.τι ξερουμε για τη φυση του προβληματος;

----------


## ApanCure

Τεχνικό πρόβλημα από τις 14:00 και μετα ( τότε το αντιλήφθηκα ) . Η γραμμή συγχρονιζει κανονικά με adsl και έχω τηλεφωνία. Ωστόσο δεν έχω Internet καθώς δε μου δίνει ip. 
Τα 13877 και 13811 δεν λειτουργούν/μιλάνε  , το οποίο μάλλον δείχνει οτι έχουμε να κάνουμε με ευρύτερο προβλημα. 

Κρίμα και μου δημιουργεί τεράστιο θέμα η βλάβη.

----------


## jimdem582

Εμένα όλα οκ. Μέχρι πριν καμιά ώρα δεν είχα ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο. Εδώ και λίγη ώρα επανήλθαν κανονικά.

----------


## Atheros

Πάει η CYTA γκρεμοτσακίστηκε! Είδα πως δεν λειτουργούσε το διαδίκτυο( δεν έδινε dns στο modem) τηλεφωνία όμως είχα....κάνω το μοιραίο λάθος να κάνω reset το router....τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα...
   Στο ιντερνέτ φυσικά μπαίνω μέσω ειδικού μηχανήματος στη ταράτσα που παίρνει από wind..του γείτονα!

----------


## prodromosfan

Ναι ο αcs server τάχει παίξει
Μέχρι πριν μιάμιση ωρα είχε πρόβλημα και ο Βύρωνας τωρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει αποκατασταθει

----------


## NiKapa

Aς ειναι καλα τα smartphones >hotspot ,μεγαλη νειλα η Συτα αδικαιολογητη

----------


## dimitri_ns

Νέα Σμύρνη από τη 1:30 χωρίς internet kai το τηλέφωνο πάει κι έρχεται. 15:30 έφτιαξε.
Παλιός πελάτης με adsl για ένα χρόνο κανένα πρόβλημα
Πήγα οτε και ξανάρθα vdsl. Κάθε μήνα 1-2 προβλήματα με χειρότερο, όλα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα και το τηλέφωνο δεν δουλεύει, θέλει reboot για να ξαναστρώσει

Κρίμα

----------


## yiannis010

> Εμένα όλα οκ. Μέχρι πριν καμιά ώρα δεν είχα ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο. Εδώ και λίγη ώρα επανήλθαν κανονικά.



αν μας ελεγες και περιοχη θα ηταν καλυτερα

----------


## Atheros

Τεχνικές εργασίες δικτύου 




> Περιοχές: ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ
> Έναρξη Βλάβης: 29/10/2014, 13:20
> Υπηρεσίες που επηρεάζονται: Διαδίκτυο [ΝΑΙ] Τηλεφωνία [ΝΑΙ] Τηλεόραση [ΝΑΙ]
> Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος αποκατάστασης: Γίνονται ενέργειες για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης 
> Εμπλεκόμενος Πάροχος: Cyta


http://www.cyta.gr/el/support/technicalWork

Έχουν βγάλει αυτήν την ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας.....αλλά τί να το κάνεις που η πρώτη λέξη είναι.......ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ!!
Βούλιαξε τελείως!!!
      Ας τους δώσουμε μια ευκαιρία μέχρι αύριο,αλλιώς συγκέντρωση έξω από τα κεντρικά στην Αλεξάνδρας.
   Εκτός κι αν βγάλουν σοβαρή ανακοίνωση για το είδος της βλάβης και την αιτία αλλά και προβλεπόμενο χρονοδιάγραμμα αποκατάστασης.Το: Γίνονται ενέργειες για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης μπορεί να σημαίνει τα πάντα.....

----------


## Just_Nikos

Μεγάλη  ξεφτίλα από μέρους της cyta αυτό που συνεβει σήμερα, πιστεύω όσοι σκέφτονται να πάνε ΟΤΕ, σήμερα πείστηκαν 100%.
Παντελώς αδικαιολογητη, τόσες ώρες... Κάποιοι άνθρωποι έχουν και δουλειές...

----------


## Atheros

> πιστεύω όσοι σκέφτονται να πάνε ΟΤΕ, σήμερα πείστηκαν 100%.


Αποκλείεται...Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.Ακόμη κι αν μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο μια βδομάδα,σκέφτομαι τους λογαριασμούς του ΟΤΕ ( Deutche Telecom) και που να ξαναγυρίσω....
   Βλέπω τόσοι φίλοι/ες σε αυτό το νήμα κάνουν Ομηρικές μάχες για 1-2 Mbps πάνω κάτω.\
 Εδώ σήμερα κατέρρευσε το σύμπαν! Σαν να την κατάπιε μαύρη τρύπα! Σερφάρετε παιδάκια τώρα με 0 Mbps!  Θα ζητήσω άμεση αποζημίωση και έκπτωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Αποκλείεται...Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.Ακόμη κι αν μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο μια βδομάδα,σκέφτομαι τους λογαριασμούς του ΟΤΕ ( Deutche Telecom) και που να ξαναγυρίσω....*
>    Βλέπω τόσοι φίλοι/ες σε αυτό το νήμα κάνουν Ομηρικές μάχες για 1-2 Mbps πάνω κάτω.\
>  Εδώ σήμερα κατέρρευσε το σύμπαν! Σαν να την κατάπιε μαύρη τρύπα! Σερφάρετε παιδάκια τώρα με 0 Mbps!  Θα ζητήσω άμεση αποζημίωση και έκπτωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.


Μην το λες ...
Από netone -> cyta
Από cyta -> ote vdsl
Από οτε vdsl -> cyta vdsl (τώρα)

Επειδή όλοι θεωρούν τους παλιούς πελάτες δεδομένους και ηλίθιους
Επειδή κάνουν προσφορές για νέους πελάτες

Το Μάιο που λήγει η cyta τα ξαναλέμε
Στον Οτε πλήρωνα 44 € με otetv fullpack, στη cyta 32€ χωρις τηλεόραση

Η διαφορά δεν είναι *ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ* μεγάλη, ειδικά αν συνεχιστούν τα προβλήματάκια που έχω με την cyta

----------


## Hetfield

Μπορει να μην ημουν σπιτι και να γλιτωσα το καζο με το Internet, αλλα ενα τετοιο γεγονος σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα επηρεαζε τη γνωμη μου συνολικα για τη Cyta.
Τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα εμενα, τις ταχυτητες και την *συνολικη* αξιοπιστια που εχω στη Cyta δεν τις εχω σε κανεναν αλλον παροχο πλην του ΟΤΕ.

Και στον ΟΤΕ θα γυριζα μονο για το υπαλληλικο VDSL πακετο, αν ποτε αλλαξουν το καφαο στην περιοχη μου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μπορει να μην ημουν σπιτι και να γλιτωσα το καζο με το Internet, αλλα ενα τετοιο γεγονος σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα επηρεαζε τη γνωμη μου συνολικα για τη Cyta.
> Τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα εμενα, τις ταχυτητες και την *συνολικη* αξιοπιστια που εχω στη Cyta δεν τις εχω σε κανεναν αλλον παροχο πλην του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Και στον ΟΤΕ θα γυριζα μονο για το υπαλληλικο VDSL πακετο, αν ποτε αλλαξουν το καφαο στην περιοχη μου.


Για την αξιοπιστία, παίζω οτε, cyta
Βέβαια, επειδή εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω το γραφείο στο σπίτι, όταν είσαι στο taxisnet για ΕΝΦΙΑ και μιλάς στο σταθερό με την κόρη σου και γκρεμίζεται το σύμπαν (η περίπτωσή μου σήμερα μεσημέρι), αναθεωρείς. Βιαζόμουνα κιόλας, είχα και λαϊκή   :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

http://cyta.gr/el/support/~/media/Fi..._ipiresion.pdf


Πρεπει να έχουν πάθει χοντρή νιλα 
Βύρωνας το τηλ δουλεύει 
Επανήλθε σχετικα νωρίς κατα τις 3:30-4 αλλά ίντερνετ γιοκ
Πάντως οι προωθήσεις στο κινητό δουλεύουν άψογα
Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα πιο νωρίς στις 6 περιπου οι διεθνείς κλήσεις 3 στις 4 δεν βγαινανε και έπεφτε η γραμμη

----------


## Godian

Εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη συκιες, από της 2 η ώρα το μεσημέρι δεν είχα ίντερνετ. 
Τηλέφωνο είχα.... 
Αλλά νόμιζα ότι κάτι άλλο έφταιγε. 
Αλλά τελικά το κατάλαβα μόλις πήγα να πάρω τηλέφωνο. 
Εντάξει ρε παιδιά. 
Δεν έγινε και κάτι τραγικό. 
Θα σας κάνουν πιστωση. 
Όλοι αυτοί που καθυστερούν λογαριασμούς, η cyta τη να πει;; 
Cyta για πάντα. 
Με 16€ το μήνα, έχω 24αρα

----------


## Atheros

> Τηλέφωνο είχα....


Εξαπατάστε! Ο τόνος που ακούτε στο ακουστικό σας είναι από το μόντεμ. Στην πράξη δεν έχετε τίποτα....Ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ίντερνετ

----------


## Godian

Αφου έκανα κλήση στο κινητό μου και πήρε. 
Ξέρω, έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο το μόντεμ

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Εχω τρια χρονια cyta και ειναι η πρωτη σοβαρη βλαβη που μου ετυχε.
Μηχανηματα ειναι,χαλανε.... 
Η αδυναμια τους ειναι στις δημοσιες σχεσεις-ενημερωση του κοινου...
Εκει χασανε σημερα..

----------


## Theodore

Εγώ δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά είχα τηλέφωνο ενώ η ίδια η σύτα δεν είχε για να βάλει ένα ηχογραφημένο ώστε τουλάχιστο να ξέρουμε, μόνο πριν από κανά δυό ώρες τους έκοψε. Μπήκα για λίγο με 3τζι στο φόρουμ και μόλις είδα 50 ονλαιν στο θρεντ της συτα κατάλαβα. Πάντως για όσους θυμούνται έχει επαναληφθεί για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα απ' το σημερινό και νομίζω είχαν κάνει έκπτωση στον λογαριασμό για της ημέρες που δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ, ναι, ήταν μέρες.

----------


## Valder

Αυτό που λέει ένας φίλος πιο πίσω για τα πράσινα λαμπάκια και να θέλει ρισταρτ για να στρώσει είναι κλασσικό πάντως μια τη βδομάδα άντε ανα δυο βδομάδες άμα σε γουστάρει.

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω από τέτοια σημερινά και είμαι επιφυλακτικός απέναντι σε όσους εξακολουθούν να χαρίζονται σε όλα στη Cyta (και γενικά σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρία). Ο κάθε πελάτης έχει τις δικές του επιθυμίες και τη δική του συλλογιστική και συμπεριφορά. Σαφώς και κάποιοι θα είμαστε γκρινιάρηδες υπέρ του δέοντος με τη λογική κάποιων άλλων που στα δικά μας μάτια θα δείχνουν πιό ανεκτικοί αλλά οφείλω να πω ότι υπάρχει ένα κρίσιμο σημείο στο οποίο όλοι μπορούν να έχουν μια κοινή αντίληψη για ένα συμβάν. Λόγου χάρη το σημερινό. Αν είναι δυνατόν να μην επηρρεάζει την άποψη του -κάθε- πελάτη η προσέγγιση της Cyta στο συμβάν. Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος να μιλήσω για τα τεχνικά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω τι έπαθαν οι άνθρωποι, αλλά όπως εκλαμβάνω το PR τους, το χαρακτηρίζω ανεπαρκέστατο.

Τα κινητά μας τα έχουν για να μας στέλνουν ειδοποιήσεις όταν ξεχνάμε ή αργούμε να πληρώσουμε. Μια μικρή ενημέρωση με sms δε θα ήταν καθόλου κακή επικοινωνιακή κίνηση σήμερα και κάθε φορά που παίζει κάτι σοβαρό.

Επι της ουσίας:

Σήμερα το απόγευμα 2 με 3 περίπου είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα στο ίντερνετ. Τώρα 00.10 δεν μου βγαίνει καμία κλήση προς πουθενά, ενώ έχω κανονικά internet. Περιοχή ως γνωστόν Γηροκομείο.


Επιλέγω συνειδητά γι αυτή τη φορά να κάνω υπομονή γιατί δεν ξέρω τι έχει συμβεί. Αλλά καλό θα είναι να χειρίζονται λίγο καλύτερα τις κρίσεις τους, εξ' ου και η πρότασή μου πιό πάνω.


ΥΓ: Και για να κάνω και το συνήγορο του χαλουμά, ούτε η Cyta είναι η κακιά, ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ο καλός, ούτε το αντίθετο. Οι γονείς μου μια βδομάδα τώρα είναι στην επαρχία χωρίς τηλέφωνο (εταιρία ΟΤΕ) και τους παίζουν σα μπαλάκια κάτι παιδαρέλια τεχνικοί που ο ένας φτιάχνει κι ο άλλος χαλάει, και δεν ξέρει αυτός που το φτιαξε ποιός το χάλασε. Δεν είπαμε να μας γλύφουν και τα ποδοδάχτυλα οι εταιρείες, αλλά οφείλουν να μας εξυπηρετούν σωστά (εξαιρ. ανωτέρας βίας).

----------


## prodromosfan

βυρωνα πλεον εχει στρωσει και το ιντερνετ 
βεβαια επρεπε να μπω στο μοντεμ και να πατησω connect για να συνδεθει 
δεν το εκανε μονο του

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτό που λέει ένας φίλος πιο πίσω για τα πράσινα λαμπάκια και να θέλει ρισταρτ για να στρώσει είναι κλασσικό πάντως μια τη βδομάδα άντε ανα δυο βδομάδες άμα σε γουστάρει.


Εχεις κι εσύ το ίδιο πρόβλημα ?
Σε adsl δεν είχα πρόβλημα, με vdsl έχω.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην γραμμή υπάρχει συναγερμός και αν δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο δεν ειδοποιείται η υπηρεσία λήψης μηνυμάτων σε περίπτωση μπουκαδόρων.
Ελειπα και το καλοκαίρι 4 μήνες, ποιός να κάνει reboot?

----------


## prodromosfan

Το καλό παντως που εκανε η διακοπη της cyta 
ηταν οτι πολλοι νομιζαν οτι τους κοπηκε το τηλ επειδη ειχαν απληρωτο λογαριασμο 
(μαζι με μενα  :Sorry: )
σημερα στο καταστημα περιμενα 20 ατομα ουρα και ολοι για να πληρωσουμε

----------


## yiannis010

> Το καλό παντως που εκανε η διακοπη της cyta 
> ηταν οτι πολλοι νομιζαν οτι τους κοπηκε το τηλ επειδη ειχαν απληρωτο λογαριασμο 
> (μαζι με μενα )
> σημερα στο καταστημα περιμενα 20 ατομα ουρα και ολοι για να πληρωσουμε


 :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:   με εκανες και γελασα φιλος.....μην βγει παραπερα αυτο θα το ξεκινησουν ολοι οι παροχοι

----------


## nnn

> Το καλό παντως που εκανε η διακοπη της cyta 
> ηταν οτι πολλοι νομιζαν οτι τους κοπηκε το τηλ επειδη ειχαν απληρωτο λογαριασμο 
> (μαζι με μενα )
> σημερα στο καταστημα περιμενα 20 ατομα ουρα και ολοι για να πληρωσουμε


 :Laughing: 
Εμένα λήγει αύριο, λες για αυτό να μην είχα πρόβλημα ?
 :Razz:

----------


## Godian

μπορεις να παιρνεις την εταιρια,να σου κανουν αυτοι

----------


## odim

απο χθες ειχα προβλημα με το ιντερνετ καθως το φωτακι στο ρουτερ ηταν κοκκινο μετα απο λιγες ωρες επανηλθε αλλα εχει πεσει το voip,καλω στο ts αλλα δεν απαντανε,περιμενα μεχρι και 30 λεπτα απο το κινητο μου,τον τελευταιο μηνα κολλουσε κατα την περιηγηση καποιες ωρες αν και κατεβαζα κανονικα στο max που πιανει η γραμμη μου....

----------


## sakisastra

[QUOTE=Godian;5529320]
Cyta για πάντα. 
Με 16€ το μήνα, έχω 24

Ετσι νομιζεις !!!! Την μιση και αν εχεις....

----------


## Hetfield

> Ετσι νομιζεις !!!! Την μιση και αν εχεις....


Κι εσυ που το ξερεις; Πηγες σπιτι του και τον επιθεωρησες;
Τραβα στα θεματα της Forthnet να κραξεις που επεσε ολο το συμπαν την Κυριακη απο την ξεφτιλα της.

----------


## sakisastra

> Κι εσυ που το ξερεις; Πηγες σπιτι του και τον επιθεωρησες;
> Τραβα στα θεματα της Forthnet να κραξεις που επεσε ολο το συμπαν την Κυριακη απο την ξεφτιλα της.


Εσυ τι εισαι μετοχος στην cyta ρε φιλε? Αν διαβασεις το νημα θα δεις ποσο συμχρονιζει ο φιλος παραπανω, καταλαβες εξυπνακια?

----------


## Hetfield

> Εσυ τι εισαι μετοχος στην cyta ρε φιλε? Αν διαβασεις το νημα θα δεις ποσο συμχρονιζει ο φιλος παραπανω, καταλαβες εξυπνακια?


Ναι σωστα. Γιατι στη Forthnet θα επιανε στην ιδια γραμμη 1Gbit ακατεβατα. Τι κι αν η κινηση στην Ελλαδα περναει μεσω Φρανκφουρτης και το browsing σερνεται σε μονιμη βαση.

----------


## sakisastra

> Ναι σωστα. Γιατι στη Forthnet θα επιανε στην ιδια γραμμη 1Gbit ακατεβατα. Τι κι αν η κινηση στην Ελλαδα περναει μεσω Φρανκφουρτης και το browsing σερνεται σε μονιμη βαση.


Δεν ξερω τι λες εσυ παντος εγω σε cyta ημουν στα 11 και κατι και τωρα στην forthnet 16.5 δεν ειναι λιγη η διαφορα νομιζω!!!Αν καταλαβα καλα παραπανω που γραφεις οτι επεσε το συμπαν, που? ποτε?Αν εννοεις το nova go εβγαλε την εξης ανακοινωση η νοβα Με sms στο κινητό
Μια εβδομάδα συνδρομή, χωρίς κουπόνι, στο Novasports1 και το Novalifε

Τουλαχιστον αναγνωρισε το λαθος και εστω και ετσι αποζημειωνει τους πελατες της. Η cyta για τον χαμο που εγινε τι εχει να πει μεχρι στιγμης?

----------


## Godian

Η περιοχή μου τόσο πάει....  Τι να κάνω....  Άμα πιάνω 35 ρουτερ στο λαπτοπ, και οι 30 έχουν cyta, φαντάσου πόσο crosstalk θα έχει

----------


## odim

Εντάξει έχει πρόβλημα η cyta αυτές τις μέρες αλλά με το μπάχαλο της forthnet δε συγκρινεται,έτσι??? δε ξεχνάω όλο αυτό που έζησα εκείνη την περίοδο όταν κάποιοι την βάζανε No2 μετά τον οτε,δίκτυο της κακιάς ώρας,λογιστήριο της πλάκας,εξυπηρέτηση καφενείου!!! 

Αυτή τη στιγμή ιντερνετ έχω αλλά δεν έχει γίνει registration στο voip κι αυτό δε μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ αλλά το τεχνικό τμήμα..

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν ξερω τι λες εσυ παντος εγω σε cyta ημουν στα 11 και κατι και τωρα στην forthnet 16.5 δεν ειναι λιγη η διαφορα νομιζω!!!Αν καταλαβα καλα παραπανω που γραφεις οτι επεσε το συμπαν, που? ποτε?Αν εννοεις το nova go εβγαλε την εξης ανακοινωση η νοβα Με sms στο κινητό
> Μια εβδομάδα συνδρομή, χωρίς κουπόνι, στο Novasports1 και το Novalifε
> 
> Τουλαχιστον αναγνωρισε το λαθος και εστω και ετσι αποζημειωνει τους πελατες της. Η cyta για τον χαμο που εγινε τι εχει να πει μεχρι στιγμης?


Περα απο το μπαχαλο με το nova go, η δρομολογηση μεσω φρανκφουρτης και το συρσιμο στο browsing ειναι γεγονοτα που υφιστανται καιρο τωρα και δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα.
Κι αν η forthnet ειχε αλλη πολιτικη με το grix δεν θα υπηρχε το μπαχαλο την Κυριακη.
Αλλα οχι, να πουμε κι ευχαριστω οσοι χασαμε το ντερμπι και θα εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να δουμε το ματς με τη βεροια λογου χαρη  :ROFL:

----------


## evdometap

Απο επικοινωνία με την ΤΥ πριν λίγο ειπαν πως αρχικά επεσε ο σερβερ της τηλεφωνίας κ επειτα πηγε να στηριχθει στο σερβερ του ιντερνετ κ επεσε κ αυτος...

----------


## SkyNet

Πολλά προβλήματα τελευταία η Cyta...

----------


## odim

ολα καλα,επιστροφη σε κανονικους ρυθμους,μακαρι να μην πουληθει σε vodafone και να συνεχισει ανεξαρτητη για παντα,τωρα που μπηκε στη κινητη περιμενω και κανα καλο προγραμμα καρτοκινητης,ελπιζω να βγαλει κατι αντιστοιχο η και καλυτερο απο Q...........

----------


## Thodoris92

Εκτός από αυτό το ομαδικό disconnect που φάγαμε όλοι, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με την cyta.Για μένα είναι πολύ πιο πάνω απο τον ΟΤΕ, σε όλα μέχρι στιγμής(2,5 χρόνια)...

----------


## utp

Εχει κανεις απαιτηση σε γενικο black out να εχει αμεση τηλεφωνικη απαντηση απο το support για το τι εγινε?

----------


## prodromosfan

όχι 
εχει ομως* απαιτηση* στην τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία να βγαινει ενα μήνυμα που να λεει πανω κατω τα εξης
"υπαρχει γενικο προβλημα, εργαζομαστε για την επιλυση του κλπ κλπ"

 :Smile:

----------


## babis56

Καταγγελία σύμβασης λόγω μη επικοινίας της Cyta με την εταιρεία του συναγερμού, είναι λογικό, η θα βρεθώ να πληρώνω τέλη αποσύνδεσης;

----------


## Hetfield

> Καταγγελία σύμβασης λόγω μη επικοινίας της Cyta με την εταιρεία του συναγερμού, είναι λογικό, η θα βρεθώ να πληρώνω τέλη αποσύνδεσης;


Δεν καλυπτεσαι.

----------


## babis56

> Δεν καλυπτεσαι.


Το ξέριες από πρώτο χέρι αυτό που λες; Διότι στα στατιστικα που στέλνει η εταιρεία για τις δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις, μεγάλος αριθμός χτυπημάτων δεν ειδοποίησε την εταιρεία. Κοινώς, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν κλέφτες και να μην έρθει ποτέ η αστυνομία.

----------


## AlxT

Καποια στιγμη που διαβαζα το συμβολαιο ειδα το παρακατω το οποιο αφορα βεβαια στον τυπο συνδεσης απο οσο καταλαβαινω και οχι σε ασυμβατοτητα με εξοπλισμο...
Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις ενα αιτημα για επισκεψη τεχνικου και αν δεν υπαρξει επιλυση μονιμη να κανεις ενα σχετικο παραπονο. Μπορει να μπορουν να κανουν κατι.

6.7. Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να ενημερώσει την Εταιρεία για την ύπαρξη εξοπλισμού
(συναγερμός, fax, POS κ.λπ.) που είναι συνδεδεμένος με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή
του. Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρει σε περίπτωση που ο εξοπλισμός δεν είναι
κατάλληλος για την παρεχόμενη σύνδεση κατά τις διατάξεις της κείμενης
νομοθεσίας.




> Το ξέριες από πρώτο χέρι αυτό που λες; Διότι στα στατιστικα που στέλνει η εταιρεία για τις δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις, μεγάλος αριθμός χτυπημάτων δεν ειδοποίησε την εταιρεία. Κοινώς, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν κλέφτες και να μην έρθει ποτέ η αστυνομία.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το ξέριες από πρώτο χέρι αυτό που λες; Διότι στα στατιστικα που στέλνει η εταιρεία για τις δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις, μεγάλος αριθμός χτυπημάτων δεν ειδοποίησε την εταιρεία. Κοινώς, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν κλέφτες και να μην έρθει ποτέ η αστυνομία.


Ναι. 
Υποτιθεται οτι θα 'πρεπε να το ξερεις κι εσυ απο το συμβολαιο που εχεις υπογραψει.

Κι αυτο που ξερω στα σιγουρα ειναι οτι αρκετοι συναγερμοι ειναι προβληματικοι. Δεν εναι υπαιτιοτητα της εκαστοτε εταιριας αυτο. Δοκιμασε παντως να επικοινωνησεις με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Το ξέριες από πρώτο χέρι αυτό που λες; Διότι στα στατιστικα που στέλνει η εταιρεία για τις δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις, μεγάλος αριθμός χτυπημάτων δεν ειδοποίησε την εταιρεία. Κοινώς, θα μπορούσαν να μπουν κλέφτες και να μην έρθει ποτέ η αστυνομία.


ποια στατιστικα και ποια εταιρεια?Καθε μερα στελνει το 24ωρο τεστ και οταν πρεπει να στειλει θα αποτυχει?αυτο λενε τα στατιστικα?

----------


## Valder

Το έχουν διαλύσει το μαγαζί στις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες οι φίλοι μας; Έχω στείλει ένα μέηλ από την παρασκευή στο cc και μ' έχουνε αγνοήσει ενώ παλιά απαντούσαν σαφώς πιό γρήγορα. :Thumb down: 

ΥΓ: Έφυγε μέηλ στα παράπονα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το έχουν διαλύσει το μαγαζί στις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες οι φίλοι μας; Έχω στείλει ένα μέηλ από την παρασκευή στο cc και μ' έχουνε αγνοήσει ενώ παλιά απαντούσαν σαφώς πιό γρήγορα.
> 
> ΥΓ: Έφυγε μέηλ στα παράπονα.




Εγώ τους είχα στείλει ένα mail με ερώτηση για το Φοιτητικό Double Play, που σύντομα ο αδερφός μου θα πάρει μεταγραφή. 3 εβδομάδες έχουν περάσει, καμία απάντηση... Μάλλον δε θέλουν νέους πελάτες... Cyta rules!!

----------


## Valder

> Εγώ τους είχα στείλει ένα mail με ερώτηση για το Φοιτητικό Double Play, που σύντομα ο αδερφός μου θα πάρει μεταγραφή. 3 εβδομάδες έχουν περάσει, καμία απάντηση... Μάλλον δε θέλουν νέους πελάτες... Cyta rules!!


Κάτσε και θα γελάσεις, θα ρθω HOL να γίνουμε πολλοί. Μόλις δούν την αίτηση φορητότητας παίζει να ανταποκριθούν.

----------


## Amor21

Έχω Cyta εδώ και ένα έτος στα 8 με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 40 κινητά και είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένος.
Μετά το έτος κάλεσα και μου έδωσαν και έκπτωση φυσικά με ανανέωση  :Wink:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κάτσε και θα γελάσεις, θα ρθω HOL να γίνουμε πολλοί. Μόλις δούν την αίτηση φορητότητας παίζει να ανταποκριθούν.


Λες και το περίμενα... Σήμερα λοιπόν και μετά 20 μέρες από το mail μου, η Cyta *θυμήθηκε* να μου απαντήσει!! Και τι μου απάντησε? Να δώσω το τηλέφωνό μου να με πάρουν!!! Αυτό περίμενα 3 εβδομάδες ως απάντηση σε μια απλή ερώτηση. Αν τους δώσω και το τηλέφωνο, πιστεύω μέχρι το Πάσχα να με έχουν πάρει, γιατί πριν τα Χριστούγεννα δύσκολο το βλέπω...  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Λες και το περίμενα... Σήμερα λοιπόν και μετά 20 μέρες από το mail μου, η Cyta *θυμήθηκε* να μου απαντήσει!! Και τι μου απάντησε? Να δώσω το τηλέφωνό μου να με πάρουν!!! Αυτό περίμενα 3 εβδομάδες ως απάντηση σε μια απλή ερώτηση. Αν τους δώσω και το τηλέφωνο, πιστεύω μέχρι το Πάσχα να με έχουν πάρει, γιατί πριν τα Χριστούγεννα δύσκολο το βλέπω...


Μήπως μπορείς να δόσεις στην δημοσιότητα (σε εμάς)
1. Το email που έστειλες στη cyta
2. Την απάντηση που σου έστειλαν

Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί όπου νάναι τελειώνει το συμβόλαιό μου με την cyta

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μήπως μπορείς να δόσεις στην δημοσιότητα (σε εμάς)
> 1. Το email που έστειλες στη cyta
> 2. Την απάντηση που σου έστειλαν
> 
> Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί όπου νάναι τελειώνει το συμβόλαιό μου με την cyta




Εγώ τους ρώτησα αν η μεταγραφή του αδερφού μου αργήσει και πάει για Γενάρη, αν θα ισχύει ακόμα το Φοιτητικό πακέτο και πόσους μήνες δέσμευση. 

_Ως απάντηση μετά από 20 μέρες, έλαβα αυτό:_  *   Καλησπέρα σας,

Σε συνέχεια του mail που μας στείλατε μπορείτε να μου αποστείλετε ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας για να σας καλέσουμε?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Με εκτίμηση

**** **** (έσβησα το όνομα)
Τμήμα Inbound
Διεύθυνση Πωλήσεων*


Βασικά ο αδερφός μου θα πάρει μεταγραφή στο ΤΕΙ Καλαμάτας, που εκεί δε μένει κανένας γνωστός μας. Οπότε άρχισα από τώρα να ψάχνω για φοιτητικές προσφορές (είμαι ανυπόμονος).  :Razz:  Η Cyta μας συμφέρει, για να γλιτώσουμε εν μέρη το παλούκι της ενεργοποίησης με Νέο Αριθμό 70-80€ σε άλλες εταιρίες. Η Cyta δίνει Νέο Αριθμό με 50€, αλλά σαν φοιτητής σου κάνει τα 3 πρώτα πάγια δώρο. Οπότε αν πάρουμε το Double Play 4 Mbps των 16€ (16€ Χ 3μήνες δώρο= 48€), μας έρχεται "κουτί". Μετά τη δέσμευση, πάει σε όποια εταιρία θέλει με το ίδιο νούμερο.  :Wink:

----------


## utp

Μια ερωτηση, φιλος εκανε αιτηση στη cyta για ενα 2play, αλλα η γραμμη ειναι καινουρια, δεν ηταν ποτε σε αλλο παροχο. Ποσο καιρο θα παρει να ενεργοποιηθει? Ποια ειναι η σειρα, ερχεται πρωτα ο ΟΤΕ να δωσει ζευγος? Μετα ερχεται ο τεχνικος της cyta? Παντως 1 μετα μετα την αιτηση του στειλανε τους κωδικους για το μοντεμ. Το μοντεμ το στελνουν ή το φερνει ο τεχνικος?

----------


## Valder

Μόλις με πήραν από το 13877 στο κινητό και συνεννοηθήκαμε απόλυτα για το τι ζητάω, αφού ζήτησαν πρώτα τα στοιχεία μου για επιβεβαίωση. Είπαν ότι η διαδικασία διαρκεί 1 μήνα για το Μητρώο του Αρ. 11 και μισό μήνα για την εξαίρεση από τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους. Λένε θα με πάρουν από άλλο τμήμα για καλύτερες προσφορές.

Μπράβο Cyta, αν και έπρεπε να πέσει παράπονο πρώτα για να πάρουν τηλ. Εξαιρετική η υπάλληλος, πρόθυμη να βοηθήσει σε όλα και πολύ ευγενική.

----------


## anthip09

> Μια ερωτηση, φιλος εκανε αιτηση στη cyta για ενα 2play, αλλα η γραμμη ειναι καινουρια, δεν ηταν ποτε σε αλλο παροχο. Ποσο καιρο θα παρει να ενεργοποιηθει? Ποια ειναι η σειρα, ερχεται πρωτα ο ΟΤΕ να δωσει ζευγος? Μετα ερχεται ο τεχνικος της cyta? Παντως 1 μετα μετα την αιτηση του στειλανε τους κωδικους για το μοντεμ. Το μοντεμ το στελνουν ή το φερνει ο τεχνικος?


Στη δική μου περίπτωση ενεργοποιήθηκε νέα γραμμή μετά από 25 ημερολογιακές μέρες περίπου. Πρώτα θα έρθει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ να φέρει τη γραμμή στο boxακι του σπιτιού  (ημερομ. πιθανής ενεργοποίησης που έχουν δώσει στο φίλο σου) και 3-4 μέρες μετά κ αφού έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού θα έρθει ο τεχνικός της cyta για τη μεικτονόμιση-ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών φέρνοντας μαζί του και το ρούτερ (πιθανότατα το ZTE, αυτό δίνουν τώρα τελευταία).

----------


## yiannis010

είναι ο δευτερος μήνας που έρχεται λογαριασμός στα 26 € ενώ έκλεισα 24μηνο συμβόλαιο με πάγειο στα 22 €.ευτυχώς δεν μου τα ''μάσησαν'' 'οταν πήρα να γκρινιάξω και μου είπαν πως θα γίνει πίστωση σε επόμενο ΄λογαριασμό και θα αφαιρεθει το σύνολο των λαθών.

----------


## Squall

Τωρα που λετε για το αρθρο 11, εγω οταν ειχα κανει την συνδεση στην Cyta ειχαν "τικαρει" την επιλογη για να μπω σε αυτη τη λιστα. Και οπως εγινε, 2 χρονια τωρα δεν εγινε η παραμικρη ενοχληση στο σταθερο.... μεχρι ομως και πριν 2 εβδομαδες που με πηραν απο την Wind (2 φορες γιατι το πρωτο ΟΧΙ δεν τους εφτανε). Και... οχι, δεν εχω δωσει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ το νουμερο του σταθερου. Οι μονοι που το γνωριζουν ειναι οι γονεις μου (οπουδηποτε αλλου, ακομα και σε υπηρεσιες, εδινα το κινητο). Οποτε... μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει καλα την δουλεια του...

Αν ξαναπαρουν, θα γινει το λιγοτερο χαμος...

ΥΓ: Και οχι τιποτε αλλο ρε γαμωτο, αλλα παιρνουν ΠΑΝΤΑ σε κουλες ωρες (τα βλεπω στο πατρικο μου αυτα). Ή θα ειναι 10 το πρωι ή θα ειναι 3-4 το μεσημερι. Δηλαδη...

----------


## ckoul

> Τωρα που λετε για το αρθρο 11, εγω οταν ειχα κανει την συνδεση στην Cyta ειχαν "τικαρει" την επιλογη για να μπω σε αυτη τη λιστα. Και οπως εγινε, 2 χρονια τωρα δεν εγινε η παραμικρη ενοχληση στο σταθερο.... μεχρι ομως και πριν 2 εβδομαδες που με πηραν απο την Wind (2 φορες γιατι το πρωτο ΟΧΙ δεν τους εφτανε). Και... οχι, δεν εχω δωσει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ το νουμερο του σταθερου. Οι μονοι που το γνωριζουν ειναι οι γονεις μου (οπουδηποτε αλλου, ακομα και σε υπηρεσιες, εδινα το κινητο). Οποτε... μαλλον καποιος δεν κανει καλα την δουλεια του...
> 
> Αν ξαναπαρουν, θα γινει το λιγοτερο χαμος...
> 
> ΥΓ: Και οχι τιποτε αλλο ρε γαμωτο, αλλα παιρνουν ΠΑΝΤΑ σε κουλες ωρες (τα βλεπω στο πατρικο μου αυτα). Ή θα ειναι 10 το πρωι ή θα ειναι 3-4 το μεσημερι. Δηλαδη...


Δεν είναι δουλειά της εταιρείας τηλεφωνίας να φιλτράρει τις προωθητικές κλήσεις αλλά αυτού που κάνει την προωθητική κλήση να ελέγξει αν είσαι εγγεγραμμένος στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11.

Η λίστα με τους αριθμούς που είναι καταχωρημένοι στο μητρώο είναι δημόσια (για να μπορεί να γίνει ο έλεγχος αυτός).

----------


## sakisastra

τον ιουλιο ειχα κανει μεταβαση απο οτε στην cyta, ομως λογο οτι απο 17 στον οτε συνχρονιζα στα 11 εκανα τηλεφωνικα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης η οποια εγινε δεκτη.Αφου πηγα στην forthnet με περνουν τηλεφωνο απο την cyta(περιπου δεκα μερρες μετα την υπαναχωρηση) και μου λενε οτι θα πληρωσω το πεναλτι της προωρης διακοπης. Αφου αρπαχτηκαμε με την κυρια στο τηλεφωνο και της εξηγησα τι ειχε γινει αυτη ηταν ανενδοτη και της ειπα να ακουσει τις συνομιλιες που ειχα κανει αφου οπως μας λενε αυτες ηχογραφουνται, μου ειπε οκ οτι θα το κανει και οτι αυτο θα επαιρνε λιγες μερρες και οτι θα με ξανακαλουσε με το αποτελεσμα. Δεν με καλεσε κανεις ποτε.Ολα αυτα προς τα τελη ιουλιου.Χθες 15 νοεμβριου. 3 μηνες μετα μου ερχετε μηνυμα στο κινητο οτι στην εκδοση του λογαριασμου νοεμβριου θα προστεθουν 75 ευρω για τα τελη προωρης διακοπης...Και ρωταω εγω τωρα, που ηταν η cyta 3 μηνες και ξαφνικα μου ζηταει 75 ευρω?γιατι δεν με ενημερωσε τι εγινε με τις συνομιλιες?Τα γραφω εδω για να τα διαβασουν τα παιδια ωστε να μην την πατησει κανεις και τους πληρωσει.Ειναι απαραδεκτη η τακτικη της cyta για να αρπαξει λεφτα απο οποιον μπορει.Το γραφω γιατι τα ιδια εκανε και σε φιλο μου ο οποιος μου τα ελεγε και δεν τον πιστευα...Φυσικα και δεν θα πληρωσω ουτε ενα ευρω, θα κανω αμεσα καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα περιμενω τον λογαριασμο ωστε να τον καταθεσω στον συνηγορο του καταναλωτη και να ζητησω αμεσα μεσω του συνηγορου του καταναλωτη να ακουσουμε τις συνομιλιες.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> τον ιουλιο ειχα κανει μεταβαση απο οτε στην cyta, ομως λογο οτι απο 17 στον οτε συνχρονιζα στα 11 εκανα τηλεφωνικα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης η οποια εγινε δεκτη.Αφου πηγα στην forthnet


Υπαναχωρηση σημαινει επιστρεφω στον προηγουμενο παροχο δηλαδη στον ΟΤΕ.
Εσυ λες οτι πηγες στην forthnet , οποτε φυσικα και θα πληρωσεις τελος προωρης διακοπης.
Υπαναχωρηση και νεα αλλαγη παροχου δεν προλαβαινει να υλοποιηθει μεσα σε 10 μερες.
Πιθανοτατα βιαστηκες να κανεις αιτηση στην forthnet , και το αιτημα της αλλαγης προωθηθηκε απο την forthnet στην cyta γιατι οταν εκανες την αιτηση στη forthnet, o ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε προλαβει να παρει την γραμμη πισω  .
To σφαλμα ειναι καθαρα δικο σου γιατι δεν υπολογισες σωστα τις ημερομηνιες....

----------


## sakisastra

υπαναχωρηση σημαινει αν δεν κανω λαθος οτι υπαναχωρω απο το υπαρχον συμβολαιο μου και αφου εκανα την αιτηση μεσα στις 14 ημερες το ποτε θα γινοταν η μεταβαση δεν με απασχολει αφου ημουν μεσα στην προθεσμια των 14 ημερων.Δηλαδη αν ο οτε εκανε 10 μερρες να παρει την γραμμη αυτοι παλι θα με χρεωναν?τοτε ποιος ο λογος των 14 ημερων αφου αν θελει ο καθε παροχος κανει πχ 15 μερρες να ελευθερωσει την γραμμη και καθε φορα ο πελατης να πληρωνει πεναλτι

----------


## Hetfield

Μετα την υπαναχωρηση επεστρεψες στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## sakisastra

οχι αλλα τι ρολο παιζει αν επεστρεψα η οχι απο την στιγμη που εκανα την αιτηση μεσα στο οριο των 14 ημερων?και αυτοι στο τηλ μου ελεγαν οτι μετραει η μερα στην οποια εγινε η αιτηση.

----------


## AlxT

Φιλε μου νομιζω οτι η υπαναχωρηση των 14 ημερων μετραει απο την ημερομηνια υπογραφης της αιτησης και οχι την ενεργοποιηση σου. Αν καταλαβα καλα ενεργοποιηθηκες οποτε ετσι και αλλιως θα πληρωνες τα τελη.




> υπαναχωρηση σημαινει αν δεν κανω λαθος οτι υπαναχωρω απο το υπαρχον συμβολαιο μου και αφου εκανα την αιτηση μεσα στις 14 ημερες το ποτε θα γινοταν η μεταβαση δεν με απασχολει αφου ημουν μεσα στην προθεσμια των 14 ημερων.Δηλαδη αν ο οτε εκανε 10 μερρες να παρει την γραμμη αυτοι παλι θα με χρεωναν?τοτε ποιος ο λογος των 14 ημερων αφου αν θελει ο καθε παροχος κανει πχ 15 μερρες να ελευθερωσει την γραμμη και καθε φορα ο πελατης να πληρωνει πεναλτι

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> οχι αλλα τι ρολο παιζει αν επεστρεψα η οχι απο την στιγμη που εκανα την αιτηση μεσα στο οριο των 14 ημερων?και αυτοι στο τηλ μου ελεγαν οτι μετραει η μερα στην οποια εγινε η αιτηση.



Πάμε πάλι... Υπαναχώρηση σημαίνει πως θα επιστρέψεις στον παροχο που είχες πριν με νέο συμβόλαιο και θα δεσμευτείς για τουλάχιστον 12 μήνες ή και παραπάνω, αναλόγως το πακέτο που θα επιλέξεις. Δε μπορείς να πας σε όποια εταιρία θες...  :Wink:

----------


## yiannis010

> Πάμε πάλι... Υπαναχώρηση σημαίνει πως θα επιστρέψεις στον παροχο που είχες πριν με νέο συμβόλαιο και θα δεσμευτείς για τουλάχιστον 12 μήνες ή και παραπάνω, αναλόγως το πακέτο που θα επιλέξεις. Δε μπορείς να πας σε όποια εταιρία θες...


είχα την εντύπωση πως στην υπαναχώρηση απλά δεν συνέχιζε το συμβόλαιο και ήσουν ελευθερος να πας όπου θες.ευτυχώς που ξεκαθαρίστηκε γιατί αν συνέβαινε και σε μένα αυτό θα είχα την ίδια εντύπωση με τον φίλο που πήγε forthnet.(για να μην πω πως και οι περισσότεροι απο μας θεωρούμε την υπαναχώρηση ως απλά μην συνέχιση και διακοπή συμβολαιου )

- - - Updated - - -

δηλ. αν κατάλαβα καλά.... αν έχω προβλήματα με μια εταιρεία και αποφασίσω να αλλάξω πάροχο και διαπιστώσω απο τις πρώτες μέρες πως έχω προβλήματα και με τον καινούργιο πάροχο θα πρέπει να αποφασίσω σε ποιον από τους 2 προβληματικούς παρόχους θα πρέπει να συνεχίσω για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες.....καταπληκτικα!!!! :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Συμφωνα με τον οδηγο καταναλωτη της ΕΕΤΤ 
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...os_145x230.pdf
σελιδα 32
 πρεπει μεσα σε 13 ημερες ο ΟΤΕ να παραδωσει τον βρογχο στον νεο παροχο

"• Παροχή της υπηρεσίας πάνω από υφιστάμενο (ενεργό) 
καλώδιο τοπικού βρόχου: 13 εργάσιμες ημέρες (με 
εξαίρεση το Μεριζόμενο βρόχο).
• Μεριζόμενος βρόχος: 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
• Νέα σύνδεση (ανενεργός τοπικός βρόχος), π.χ. περίπτωση 
νέας οικίας: 18 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
• Σύνδεση τοπικού βρόχου με Φορητότητα Αριθμού 
(μεταφορά αριθμού σε νέα εταιρεία): 10 εργάσιμες 
ημέρες μετά την υποβολή της απαιτούμενης αίτησης 
Φορητότητας από την εταιρεία. Συνολικά, ο μέγιστος 
χρόνος ενεργοποίησης -στην περίπτωση ενεργού βρόχου- 
δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τις 21 εργάσιμες ημέρες, από την 
ημέρα κατάθεσης της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ από τη νέα εταιρεία. "

Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι υπαναχωρηση μπορεις να κανεις πριν ενεργοποιηθει ο βρογχος


οπως λεει στην σελιδα 33

"Σε περίπτωση που έχετε υποβάλει αίτηση σε μια εταιρεία για 
παροχή υπηρεσιών μέσω ΑΠΤΒ με Φορητότητα, αλλά επιθυμείτε να 
υπαναχωρήσετε ή να καταγγείλετε τη σύμβασή σας, πριν προβείτε σε 
οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, είναι σημαντικό να ζητήσετε από την εταιρεία να σας 
ενημερώσει εάν έχει ήδη κατασκευαστεί από τον ΟΤΕ ο τοπικός βρόχος για 
τη σύνδεσή σας. 
• Εάν ο τοπικός βρόχος δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί ακόμα, μπορείτε με 
υπαναχώρηση/ καταγγελία της σύμβασης να επιστρέψετε στην εταιρεία 
στην οποία ήσασταν αρχικά συνδρομητής.
• Εάν ο τοπικός βρόχος έχει ήδη κατασκευαστεί -οπότε έχει ολοκληρωθεί 
και η Φορητότητα και επομένως, ο αριθμός σας έχει μεταφερθεί στη νέα 
εταιρεία- θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε σε άλλη εταιρεία για την παροχή 
υπηρεσιών, προκειμένου να μη μείνετε χωρίς υπηρεσία και χάσετε το 
συνδρομητικό αριθμό σας (η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία θα αναλάβει να 
μεταφέρει τη σύνδεση από την παλαιά εταιρεία). Στην περίπτωση αυτή 
διευκρινίστε εάν υπάρχει επιβάρυνση (π.χ. τέλη απεγκατάστασης)
"

Εσυ εκανες αιτηση υπαναχωρησης 14 ημερες αφου ειχε ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια...

----------


## odim

κανα καρτοκινητο θα βγαλουνε???

----------


## yiannis010

> κανα καρτοκινητο θα βγαλουνε???


ούτε σαν σκέψη δεν υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό στην cyta

----------


## sakisastra

> Συμφωνα με τον οδηγο καταναλωτη της ΕΕΤΤ 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...os_145x230.pdf
> σελιδα 32
>  πρεπει μεσα σε 13 ημερες ο ΟΤΕ να παραδωσει τον βρογχο στον νεο παροχο
> 
> "• Παροχή της υπηρεσίας πάνω από υφιστάμενο (ενεργό) 
> καλώδιο τοπικού βρόχου: 13 εργάσιμες ημέρες (με 
> εξαίρεση το Μεριζόμενο βρόχο).
> • Μεριζόμενος βρόχος: 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
> ...


Ναι αλλα αυτοι γιατι στο τηλεφωνο μου λεγανε οτι ειμαι μεσα στις 14 μερες και κανουμε δεκτη την αιτηση σας και μαλιστα μετα απο 2 μερες που ειχα κανει την αιτηση υπαναχωρησης μεσω τηλεφωνου, με πηραν τηλεφωνο και με ρωτουσαν για ποιο λογο υπαναχωρω και ποιο ειναι το προβλημα και αν μπορουμε να το λυσουμε και διαφορα αλλα?

----------


## anonymos1982

Με την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Cyta τι γνώμη έχετε;
Μου κόβεται ξαφνικά το τηλέφωνο και το ίντερνετ (Στο γραφείο και όχι στο σπίτι), παίρνω τηλέφωνο από το κινητό σε άλλο τηλέφωνο cyta για να διαπιστώσω αν είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και φαίνεται ότι κάτι έχει η γραμμή μου.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Cyta 2 φορές από 10 λεπτά περίπου την φορά αλλά όλες οι γραμμές είναι απασχολημένες. Μέσω της ιστοσελίδας της cyta δίνω το κινητό μου για να με καλέσουν αυτοί και μετά από 2 ώρες κανείς δεν με έχει καλέσει.
Το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχεις ένα πρόβλημα και να μην μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον να μιλήσεις και σε άλλες εταιρείες δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό αν εξαιρέσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω την vivodi.
Ήταν μια άτυχη στιγμή ότι δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον ή το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι μόνιμο άραγε;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Η Cyta υποστηρίζει Wake on WAN;

----------


## Hetfield

> Με την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Cyta τι γνώμη έχετε;
> Μου κόβεται ξαφνικά το τηλέφωνο και το ίντερνετ (Στο γραφείο και όχι στο σπίτι), παίρνω τηλέφωνο από το κινητό σε άλλο τηλέφωνο cyta για να διαπιστώσω αν είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και φαίνεται ότι κάτι έχει η γραμμή μου.
> Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Cyta 2 φορές από 10 λεπτά περίπου την φορά αλλά όλες οι γραμμές είναι απασχολημένες. Μέσω της ιστοσελίδας της cyta δίνω το κινητό μου για να με καλέσουν αυτοί και μετά από 2 ώρες κανείς δεν με έχει καλέσει.
> Το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχεις ένα πρόβλημα και να μην μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον να μιλήσεις και σε άλλες εταιρείες δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό αν εξαιρέσουμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω την vivodi.
> Ήταν μια άτυχη στιγμή ότι δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον ή το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι μόνιμο άραγε;


Εγω κανενα προβλημα με την τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση γενικα.
Αν εσκασε καποιο εκτεταμενο προβλημα λογικο ειναι να μη βρισκεις γραμμη.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Εγω κανενα προβλημα με την τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση γενικα.
> Αν εσκασε καποιο εκτεταμενο προβλημα λογικο ειναι να μη βρισκεις γραμμη.


Χαίρομαι που το ακούω για κάποια μελλοντική φορά που θα την χρειαστώ, πάντως κι έτσι έχουν περάσει 3 ώρες  περίπου και κανείς δεν μ' έχει καλέσει πίσω.

----------


## Se7ev

συχνα κολλήματα του ρουτερ με αποτελεσμα να χρειαζεται ρεσταρτ. Μήπως ειναι ελαττωματικό, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η κάτι άλλο;

----------


## yiannis010

> συχνα κολλήματα του ρουτερ με αποτελεσμα να χρειαζεται ρεσταρτ. Μήπως ειναι ελαττωματικό, φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η κάτι άλλο;


τι ρουτερ εχεις ποσο καιρό το έχεις και αν θέλεις ανέβασε και μια φωτο με τα στατιστικά

----------


## Se7ev

> τι ρουτερ εχεις ποσο καιρό το έχεις και αν θέλεις ανέβασε και μια φωτο με τα στατιστικά


το Pirelli έχω, απο την αρχη μου κανει κολληματα. έχω 4mbit και η αποσταση απο το κεντρο δεν ειναι πανω απο χιλιομετρο...

----------


## yiannis010

> το Pirelli έχω, απο την αρχη μου κανει κολληματα.


ποιο πιρελι ? το adb  το λευκό; με την εξωτερική κεραία;

----------


## Se7ev

> ποιο πιρελι ? το adb  το λευκό; με την εξωτερική κεραία;



το μαυρο. εχει κεραια απο οτι θυμαμαι

----------


## yiannis010

> το μαυρο. εχει κεραια απο οτι θυμαμαι


αν και έχω την εντυπωση πως με το τσιγγελι στα βγαζουμε ενα -ενα νομίζω πως το συγκεκριμένο τα έχει τα χρονάκια του,αν έχεις την δυνατότητα αντικατεστησε το για να δεις αν έχει πρόβλημα το ρουτερ διαφορετικά μίλα με την τεχνική υπηρεσία για αντικατάσταση .το πιο σταθερό ρουτερ που κυκλοφορει στην cyta αυτή την στιγμή για μένα είναι το ZTE .το συγκεκριμένο που έχεις δεν βγαίνει πια και λογικά δεν υπάρχει να σου βρούνε ούτε μεταχειρισμένο.

----------


## Se7ev

Υπαρχει κανενα ρουτερ της αγορας καλο να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## Valder

> Υπαρχει κανενα ρουτερ της αγορας καλο να δοκιμάσω;


Μην κάνεις τον κόπο να χαλάσεις χρήματα για δοκιμές, το έχω ξαναπεί ότι έχω ίδιο ολόιδιο πρόβλημα με ακριβώς το ίδιο ρούτερ πιρέλλι μαύρο. Πάρε από τη Cyta άλλο (κι εγω αυτό θα κάνω κάποια στιγμή), ούτως ή άλλως τσάμπα με χρησιδάνειο είναι όλα αν δεν απατώμαι.

----------


## mrformat

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα με είχαν 40 λεπτά στο περίμενε, και μόλις μου απάντησαν με ξανάβαλαν άλλα 20. Δεν άντεξα και το έκλεισα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για λάθος υπόλοιπο στο λογαριασμό που φαίνεται να μην έχει εξοφληθεί 1 λεπτό. Υπάρχει και σε άλλον?

----------


## yiannis010

> Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα με είχαν 40 λεπτά στο περίμενε, και μόλις μου απάντησαν με ξανάβαλαν άλλα 20. Δεν άντεξα και το έκλεισα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για λάθος υπόλοιπο στο λογαριασμό που φαίνεται να μην έχει εξοφληθεί 1 λεπτό. Υπάρχει και σε άλλον?


ναι έχει συμβει.συνηθως όταν δεν έχουν να δωσουν ρέστα αφήνουν υπολοιπο 1-2 λεπτα.λογικά δεν σου κρατησαν όλο το ποσό σε προηγουμενο λογαριασμο αλλά άφησαν υπόλοιπο 1 λεπτο για να στρογγυλοποιηθει στον επόμενο

----------


## mrformat

> ναι έχει συμβει.συνηθως όταν δεν έχουν να δωσουν ρέστα αφήνουν υπολοιπο 1-2 λεπτα.λογικά δεν σου κρατησαν όλο το ποσό σε προηγουμενο λογαριασμο αλλά άφησαν υπόλοιπο 1 λεπτο για να στρογγυλοποιηθει στον επόμενο


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## anonymos1982

> Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα με είχαν 40 λεπτά στο περίμενε, και μόλις μου απάντησαν με ξανάβαλαν άλλα 20. Δεν άντεξα και το έκλεισα. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για λάθος υπόλοιπο στο λογαριασμό που φαίνεται να μην έχει εξοφληθεί 1 λεπτό. Υπάρχει και σε άλλον?


Άρα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα που ανάφερα ότι δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον δεν ήταν μεμονωμένο το φαινόμενο, μήπως δοκίμασες να αφήσεις τον αριθμό σου για να σε πάρουν; Γιατί εγώ που το έκανα ακόμα περιμένω την κλήση..
. Καλά άντεξες και περίμενες 40 λεπτά;

----------


## yiannis010

> Άρα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα που ανάφερα ότι δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον δεν ήταν μεμονωμένο το φαινόμενο, μήπως δοκίμασες να αφήσεις τον αριθμό σου για να σε πάρουν; Γιατί εγώ που το έκανα ακόμα περιμένω την κλήση..
> . Καλά άντεξες και περίμενες 40 λεπτά;


όσες φορές επικοινώνησα με cyta για οποιοδήποτε λόγο περίμενα απο 5 εώς 15 λεπτά.δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ τόσο μεγάλη αναμονή.όχι δηλ πως και το 15λεπτο είναι λιγο αν τηλεφωνεις ειδικά απο κινητό.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ πάντως σε Facebook που μιλάω μαζί τους, με παίρνουν το αργότερο την άλλη μέρα, και το λιγότερο την ίδια μέρα.....

----------


## anonymos1982

> όσες φορές επικοινώνησα με cyta για οποιοδήποτε λόγο περίμενα απο 5 εώς 15 λεπτά.δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ τόσο μεγάλη αναμονή.όχι δηλ πως και το 15λεπτο είναι λιγο αν τηλεφωνεις ειδικά απο κινητό.


Ακόμα και 5 λεπτά είναι πολλά, έχω γυρίσει τις περισσότερες εταιρείες και συνήθως η αναμονή ήταν ολιγόλεπτη, δεν ξέρω αν τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο εν τω μεταξύ.
Να πω ότι με πήραν πριν λίγο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη στο τηλέφωνο που είχα αφήσει χθες το πρωί και ενώ το πρόβλημα είχε διορθωθεί προ πολλού...

- - - Updated - - -




> όσες φορές επικοινώνησα με cyta για οποιοδήποτε λόγο περίμενα απο 5 εώς 15 λεπτά.δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ τόσο μεγάλη αναμονή.όχι δηλ πως και το 15λεπτο είναι λιγο αν τηλεφωνεις ειδικά απο κινητό.


Ακόμα και 5 λεπτά είναι πολλά, έχω γυρίσει τις περισσότερες εταιρείες και συνήθως η αναμονή ήταν ολιγόλεπτη, δεν ξέρω αν τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο εν τω μεταξύ.
Να πω ότι με πήραν πριν λίγο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη στο τηλέφωνο που είχα αφήσει χθες το πρωί και ενώ το πρόβλημα είχε διορθωθεί προ πολλού...

----------


## graal

Το λίγο διάστημα που ήμουν cyta παρατήρησα το εξής φαινόμενο. Όσο είχα vdsl απαντούσαν αμέσως, ούτε ένα λεπτό αναμονή. Η δε εξυπηρέτηση κορυφαία, 3 φορές ήρθε τεχνικός στο σπίτι με ισάριθμες προληπτικές αλλαγές εξοπλισμού. Όταν όμως το γύρισα σε απλό 8άρι και εν συνεχεία 24άρι adsl, οι κλήσεις μου εντελώς συμπτωματικά (??) έμπαιναν στην αναμονή. Θυμάμαι μέχρι και 10 λεπτά αναμονή. Αλλά μέσα σε 3 το πολύ 4 ώρες με καλούσαν πίσω. Είχαμε τα γνωστά αφού κλείσουμε κάντε αυτό κάντε εκείνο και όταν συγχρονίσει, καλέστε ξανά να το δούμε ελέω voip. Και εννοείται τεχνικός δεν ξαναφάνηκε. Προτεραιότητα στο vdsl? Ίσως....  Αλλά τόσο μεγάλη αναμονή? Μακάρι να είναι προσωρινό αυτό με την cyta που διαβάζω στις τελευταίες σελίδες και να μην ταλαιπωρούνται οι συνδρομητές της.

----------


## mrformat

> Άρα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα που ανάφερα ότι δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον δεν ήταν μεμονωμένο το φαινόμενο, μήπως δοκίμασες να αφήσεις τον αριθμό σου για να σε πάρουν; Γιατί εγώ που το έκανα ακόμα περιμένω την κλήση..
> . Καλά άντεξες και περίμενες 40 λεπτά;


Όχι δεν άφησα. Εν τέλει την επόμενη μέρα που ξαναπήρα μου απάντησαν σε 12 λεπτά.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Οσες φορες καλεσα, μου απαντησαν μεσα σε 2-3 λεπτα και κανα δυο φορες αμεσα...
Το οριο αναμονης που βαζω στον εαυτο μου ειναι τα 3-4 λεπτα....(η χειροτερη μου ηταν στον ΟΤΕ, 12 λεπτα περιπου)
Επισης θεωρω λογικο το τμημα εξυπηρετησης να κατακλυζεται απο τηλεφωνα τις πρωτες μερες μετα την παραλαβη του λογαριασμου.(εκδοση γινεται στις 6 με 10 καθε μηνα και παραλαβη συνηθως μεταξυ 15 και 18, αναλογα αν τον παραδινουν ΕΛΤΑ η' ACS.)
θεωρω λοιπον οτι αυτες τις μερες παντα γινεται χαμος στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο.
Προτιμω να κλεισω και να ξαναπαρω μετα απο μια-δυο ωρες η' καποια αλλη μερα, παρα να χαλαω την ζαχαρενια μου για μικροπραγματα...
Κακα τα ψεμματα, το να καθεσαι και να σκας στην αναμονη για 1 cent τη στιγμη που εχεις 10-15 μερες περιθωριο μεχρι την ληξη του μηνα για αποχρεωση, δεν αξιζει....

----------


## yiannis010

η αναμονή υπάρχει και στην wind και στην cyta και στον οτε.(για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω αλλα λογικά υπάρχει και εκει.)απο τους 3 παντως που αναφέρω αυτός που μου έβγαλε την πιστη στην αναμονή ειναι η wind μετα ο οτε.με την cyta δεν έχω μεγάλο παράπονο αφού σχεδόν μέσα στο 10λεπτο μου απαντάνε.φαντάσου τί τραβηξα με τους άλλους 2 για να είμαι ευχαριστημένος στο 10λεπτο αναμονής

----------


## anonymos1982

> η αναμονή υπάρχει και στην wind και στην cyta και στον οτε.(για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω αλλα λογικά υπάρχει και εκει.)απο τους 3 παντως που αναφέρω αυτός που μου έβγαλε την πιστη στην αναμονή ειναι η wind μετα ο οτε.με την cyta δεν έχω μεγάλο παράπονο αφού σχεδόν μέσα στο 10λεπτο μου απαντάνε.φαντάσου τί τραβηξα με τους άλλους 2 για να είμαι ευχαριστημένος στο 10λεπτο αναμονής


Τι να πω ο καθένας κρίνει βάσει της εμπειρίας του, έχω περάσει κατά σειρά από Vivodi, ON, Hol, Wind και τώρα Cyta. 
Από την ON είχα μπορώ να πως άψογη αντιμετώπιση κάθε φορά που είχα πρόβλημα, και από τις 2 επόμενες δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να περίμενα ιδιαίτερα όποτε ήθελα κάτι και σε καμιά περίπτωση πάνω από 5λεπτο, ίσως να είχε τύχει, ίσως στο παρελθόν να είχαν περισσότερο κόσμο δεν ξέρω. Θα ήταν ίσως ωραίο να ανοίξει ένα ποστ που να συγκρίνονται οι εμπειρίες από την τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη των διαφόρων εταιρειών.

----------


## lak100

ξερει κανεις πσοσ ειναι το MTU στην cyta?

----------


## nnn

> ξερει κανεις πσοσ ειναι το MTU στην cyta?


1462


......

----------


## anthip09

> 1462
> 
> 
> ......


Το 1492  ισχύει??

----------


## Godian

Εγώ πάντως στο adb που είχα το άσπρο. Είχε 1492.
Τώρα που το άλλαξα και έχω το ZTE. 
Έχει το 1962.
Δε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. 
Αλλά το λέω επειδή το θυμήθηκα

----------


## nicksoti

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω χρόνια να μπω στο site, αφορμή η Cyta δυστυχώς.....
Εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν είχαμε σταθερό - internet σπίτι, μιας και τον περισσότερο χρόνο είμασταν στη δουλειά, χρησιμοποιούσαμε που και που ένα στικάκι 3G που έχω λόγω δουλειάς.
Επειδή όμως η μικρή μεγάλωσε, είπαμε να βάλουμε adsl. Πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε τοπικό κατάστημα και έκανε αίτηση 5 του μηνός στην Cyta Ζωγράφου.
Παλιά στο παρελθόν είχα κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες με συνδέσεις, χρόνους εξυπηρέτησης κλπ από τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας και ήμουν περίεργος να δω αν τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί εν έτη 2014...
Δυστυχώς, χειρότερα τα βρήκα....

Πέμπτη 20 του μηνός ήλθε ο τεχνικός, κατεβήκαμε στο υπόγειο να συνδέσει, προσπαθούσε από εδώ, προσπαθούσε από εκεί, τίποτα. 
Μου λέει μάλλον ο τεχνικός του Οτε δεν έχει συνδέσει τη γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ παρά του ότι έχουμε ενημερωθεί. Θα σου αφήσω το router, βάλτο στη μπρίζα, θα δηλώσω βλάβη και μόλις το φτιάξουν θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι κλπ
Καλά αρχίσαμε λέω από μέσα μου. Αυτό το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" το άκουγα και πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια........
Σήμερα 24 του μήνα, μας παίρνει πάλι τεχνικός και λέει πωςο ΟΤΕ "τους τα λέει λίγο αντιφατικά", θα περάσει πάλι τεχνικός στις 5 το απόγευμα. Οκ, λέω, άντε να πάει στα κομμάτια, θα περιμένω σπίτι. Τσάμα η αναμονή, δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς. Μου αρέσει που μου έκλεισαν και ραντεβού και περίμενα λες κι ο χρόνος μου είναι τσάμπα.

Επειδή τηλεφωνώ μέσω Intertelecom και το nokia που έχω δεν στέλνει DTMF για να επιλέξω στα μενού τους, έστειλα μήνυμα στο callback που έχουν για να με καλέσουν. 2 φορές. Ακόμα περιμένω.

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ακυρώσω την αίτηση. Τι λέτε;

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω χρόνια να μπω στο site, αφορμή η Cyta δυστυχώς.....
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν είχαμε σταθερό - internet σπίτι, μιας και τον περισσότερο χρόνο είμασταν στη δουλειά, χρησιμοποιούσαμε που και που ένα στικάκι 3G που έχω λόγω δουλειάς.
> Επειδή όμως η μικρή μεγάλωσε, είπαμε να βάλουμε adsl. Πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε τοπικό κατάστημα και έκανε αίτηση 5 του μηνός στην Cyta Ζωγράφου.
> Παλιά στο παρελθόν είχα κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες με συνδέσεις, χρόνους εξυπηρέτησης κλπ από τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας και ήμουν περίεργος να δω αν τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί εν έτη 2014...
> Δυστυχώς, χειρότερα τα βρήκα....
> 
> Πέμπτη 20 του μηνός ήλθε ο τεχνικός, κατεβήκαμε στο υπόγειο να συνδέσει, προσπαθούσε από εδώ, προσπαθούσε από εκεί, τίποτα. 
> Μου λέει μάλλον ο τεχνικός του Οτε δεν έχει συνδέσει τη γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ παρά του ότι έχουμε ενημερωθεί. Θα σου αφήσω το router, βάλτο στη μπρίζα, θα δηλώσω βλάβη και μόλις το φτιάξουν θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι κλπ
> Καλά αρχίσαμε λέω από μέσα μου. Αυτό το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" το άκουγα και πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια........
> ...


Συμβαίνουν αυτά, δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Κάνε μερικές μέρες υπομονή.

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω χρόνια να μπω στο site, αφορμή η Cyta δυστυχώς.....
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν είχαμε σταθερό - internet σπίτι, μιας και τον περισσότερο χρόνο είμασταν στη δουλειά, χρησιμοποιούσαμε που και που ένα στικάκι 3G που έχω λόγω δουλειάς.
> Επειδή όμως η μικρή μεγάλωσε, είπαμε να βάλουμε adsl. Πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε τοπικό κατάστημα και έκανε αίτηση 5 του μηνός στην Cyta Ζωγράφου.
> Παλιά στο παρελθόν είχα κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες με συνδέσεις, χρόνους εξυπηρέτησης κλπ από τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας και ήμουν περίεργος να δω αν τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί εν έτη 2014...
> Δυστυχώς, χειρότερα τα βρήκα....
> 
> Πέμπτη 20 του μηνός ήλθε ο τεχνικός, κατεβήκαμε στο υπόγειο να συνδέσει, προσπαθούσε από εδώ, προσπαθούσε από εκεί, τίποτα. 
> Μου λέει μάλλον ο τεχνικός του Οτε δεν έχει συνδέσει τη γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ παρά του ότι έχουμε ενημερωθεί. Θα σου αφήσω το router, βάλτο στη μπρίζα, θα δηλώσω βλάβη και μόλις το φτιάξουν θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι κλπ
> Καλά αρχίσαμε λέω από μέσα μου. Αυτό το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" το άκουγα και πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια........
> ...


Την αιτηση και να την ακυρωσεις δε κερδιζεις κατι. Αμα δε σε συνδεσει ο ΟΤΕ η Cyta δε μπορει να κανει τιποτα. Πρεπει πρωτα να κατασκευασει γραμμη ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω χρόνια να μπω στο site, αφορμή η Cyta δυστυχώς.....
> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια δεν είχαμε σταθερό - internet σπίτι, μιας και τον περισσότερο χρόνο είμασταν στη δουλειά, χρησιμοποιούσαμε που και που ένα στικάκι 3G που έχω λόγω δουλειάς.
> Επειδή όμως η μικρή μεγάλωσε, είπαμε να βάλουμε adsl. Πήγε η γυναίκα μου σε τοπικό κατάστημα και έκανε αίτηση 5 του μηνός στην Cyta Ζωγράφου.
> Παλιά στο παρελθόν είχα κάποιες κακές εμπειρίες με συνδέσεις, χρόνους εξυπηρέτησης κλπ από τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας και ήμουν περίεργος να δω αν τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί εν έτη 2014...
> Δυστυχώς, χειρότερα τα βρήκα....
> 
> Πέμπτη 20 του μηνός ήλθε ο τεχνικός, κατεβήκαμε στο υπόγειο να συνδέσει, προσπαθούσε από εδώ, προσπαθούσε από εκεί, τίποτα. 
> Μου λέει μάλλον ο τεχνικός του Οτε δεν έχει συνδέσει τη γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ παρά του ότι έχουμε ενημερωθεί. Θα σου αφήσω το router, βάλτο στη μπρίζα, θα δηλώσω βλάβη και μόλις το φτιάξουν θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι κλπ
> Καλά αρχίσαμε λέω από μέσα μου. Αυτό το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" το άκουγα και πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια........
> ...



Περίμενε λίγες μέρες ακόμα και θα δεις μήπως τελικά γίνει κάτι. Αν δεν έχεις καθόλου σταθερό τηλέφωνο, ούτε καν αριθμό, τότε μάλλον έμπλεξες. Το καλύτερο για μένα θα ήταν ν' ακυρώσεις την αίτηση στη Cyta. Μετά να πας σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ ζητώντας νέο αριθμό (θα σου έρθει λογαριασμός φυσικά) και θα έρθουν εντός μερικών ημερών να σε συνδέσουν *(δεν ξέρω αν απαιτείται ελάχιστη παραμονή στον ΟΤΕ)*. Αφού σου φτιάξουν γραμμή, τότε κάνεις αίτηση με τον αριθμό που σου έδωσαν σε όποιο πάροχο θες...  :Wink:   Πάντως περίμενε λίγο. Συνήθως υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία μεταξύ των εναλλακτικών παρόχων και του ΟΤΕ ή απλά ο τελευταίος αδιαφορεί για τους "άλλους" πελάτες...

----------


## dimangelid

> Περίμενε λίγες μέρες ακόμα και θα δεις μήπως τελικά γίνει κάτι. Αν δεν έχεις καθόλου σταθερό τηλέφωνο, ούτε καν αριθμό, τότε μάλλον έμπλεξες. Το καλύτερο για μένα θα ήταν ν' ακυρώσεις την αίτηση στη Cyta. Μετά να πας σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕ ζητώντας νέο αριθμό (θα σου έρθει λογαριασμός φυσικά) και θα έρθουν εντός μερικών ημερών να σε συνδέσουν. Μόλις σου φτιάξουν γραμμή, τότε κάνεις αίτηση με τον αριθμό που σου έδωσαν σε όποιο πάροχο θες...  Πάντως περίμενε λίγο. Συνήθως υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία μεταξύ των εναλλακτικών παρόχων και του ΟΤΕ ή απλά ο τελευταίος αδιαφορεί για τους "άλλους" πελάτες...


Εγώ ξέρω πάντως ότι πρέπει να μείνεις τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες στον ΟΤΕ και μετά μπορείς να φύγεις. Δεν είχα διευκρινίσει αν εννοούν ότι δεν σε αφήνουν να φύγεις ή απλά πληρώνεις τα πάγια 2 μηνών. Πάντως είναι πολυέξοδη σαν λύση στις μέρες μας. Να πληρώσει τέλος ενεργοποίσης στον ΟΤΕ, λογαριασμό 2 μηνών και τέλος ενεργοποίησης στον νέο πάροχο; Δεν έχει καν νόημα να το κάνει κάποιος για να συνδεθεί 5-10 μέρες νωρίτερα ή να πάρει πιο γρήγορα γραμμή... Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ ξέρω πάντως ότι πρέπει να μείνεις τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες στον ΟΤΕ και μετά μπορείς να φύγεις. Δεν είχα διευκρινίσει αν εννοούν ότι δεν σε αφήνουν να φύγεις ή απλά πληρώνεις τα πάγια 2 μηνών. Πάντως είναι πολυέξοδη σαν λύση στις μέρες μας. Να πληρώσει τέλος ενεργοποίσης στον ΟΤΕ, λογαριασμό 2 μηνών και τέλος ενεργοποίησης στον νέο πάροχο; Δεν έχει καν νόημα να το κάνει κάποιος για να συνδεθεί 5-10 μέρες νωρίτερα ή να πάρει πιο γρήγορα γραμμή... Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά!!!



Αυτό με την ελάχιστη παραμονή δεν το ήξερα... Ίσως να μην απαιτείται και απλά θα πληρώσεις το πάγιο 2 μηνών. Τεσπα, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω...  :Wink:

----------


## nicksoti

Να σας πω τι έγινε τελικά.

Με το που πόσταρα χτες, κανα 10λεπτο μετα χτύπησε το κουδούνι. Ηλθε πάλι άλλος τεχνικός της Cyta.
Από τον οτε μου είπε πως τσέκαραν και δεν υπήρχε βλάβη, ίσως τους είχαν προσδιορίσει λάθος σημείο στα ζεύγη. Μάλιστα υπήρχε και χαρτάκι στον πίνακα από τον οτε, πως ήλθε και έλενξε.
Ε, τι να σας πω, κάθισε ο άνθρωπος και τσέκαρε όλες τις επαφές μία- μία με το βολτόμετρο, τίποτα. Μιάμισι ώρα έψαχνε.
Ξανάλθε και σήμερα το πρωί που έλειπα και ξαναέλενξε.
Τελικά μας ενημέρωσε πως θα κανονιστεί "συνδιαστικό" ραντεβού μαζί με τεχνικό του Οτε, διότι ο ένας ρίχνει το φταίξιμο στον άλλο. Τι να πω, τρεις τεχνικοί για να συνδεθεί μια γραμμή. Μην φέρουν και κανα καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου στο τέλος. Βέβαια το συνδιαστικό αυτό ραντεβού γίνεται μόνο πρωί σε εργάσιμη ώρα, ο πίνακας είναι στο υπόγειο και κλειδώνεται και θα πρέπει να είμαι κι εγώ απίκο εκεί.....
Και να σας πω και κάτι, υποτίθεται πως τα τέλη σύνδεσης τα πληρώνεις για αυτό τον σκοπό, βέβαια εμάς λόγω προσφοράς ήταν 20 ευρώ μόνο νομίζω.

Μπάχαλο δηλαδή. Βέβαια από προθέσεις δεν μπορώ να πω, η Cyta έχει ανταποκριθεί. Για εκεί παράπονο δεν έχω. Όσο αφορά το αποτέλεσμα όμως.... το τι κάνουν μεταξύ τους οτε και πάροχοι δεν θα έπρεπε να με απασχολεί κανονικά.

Η πλάκα είναι πως τόσα χρόνια μετά που ξανασχολήθηκα με πάροχο σταθερής, τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Γι αυτό είχα καταλήξει σε 3g και ρουτεράκι τηλεφωνία μεσω omnivoice και intertelecom και είχα το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο έστω και με λίγο χειρότερη ποιότητα κλήσεων και internet.

----------


## nicksoti

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Τελικά μετά από ακόμα μία επίσκεψη η γραμμή συνδέθηκε μια χαρά. Ήλθε τεχνικός οτε μαζί με της cyta. Δεν είχαν πάρει βέβαια τηλέφωνο, χρειάστηκε να πάω σπίτι από τη δουλειά, πάντως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Δεν ξέρω τι και ποιος έφταιγε και ουτε ρωτησα για να μην φέρω κανέναν σε δύσκολη θέση.
Παρα την μικρή ταλαιπωρία, το σημαντικό είναι πως δεν αμέλησαν το πρόβλημα και ασχολήθηκαν. Μέσα από το πρόβλημα λοιπόν θα έλεγα πως διαπίστωσα καλή υποστήριξη και καλές προθέσεις. Συνεπώς η τελική εντύπωση μένει θετική.

----------


## Atheros

Είναι τόσοι οι παράγοντες και η πολυπλοκότητα ενός τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου από το κέντρο μέχρι το σπίτι μας, που πολλές φορές ένας άνθρωπος δεν αρκεί για να βρεί αξιόπιστα την λύση ώστε να δουλέψει.....για αυτό ας μάθουμε όλοι να κάνουμε υπομονή. :Smile:

----------


## gp1

Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα; Από το μεσημέρι κόβεται συνέχεια το ιντερνετ για 2-3 λεπτά..

----------


## DeltaG

> τον ιουλιο ειχα κανει μεταβαση απο οτε στην cyta, ομως λογο οτι απο 17 στον οτε συνχρονιζα στα 11 εκανα τηλεφωνικα αιτηση υπαναχωρησης η οποια εγινε δεκτη.Αφου πηγα στην forthnet με περνουν τηλεφωνο απο την cyta(περιπου δεκα μερρες μετα την υπαναχωρηση) και μου λενε οτι θα πληρωσω το πεναλτι της προωρης διακοπης. Αφου αρπαχτηκαμε με την κυρια στο τηλεφωνο και της εξηγησα τι ειχε γινει αυτη ηταν ανενδοτη και της ειπα να ακουσει τις συνομιλιες που ειχα κανει αφου οπως μας λενε αυτες ηχογραφουνται, μου ειπε οκ οτι θα το κανει και οτι αυτο θα επαιρνε λιγες μερρες και οτι θα με ξανακαλουσε με το αποτελεσμα. Δεν με καλεσε κανεις ποτε.Ολα αυτα προς τα τελη ιουλιου.Χθες 15 νοεμβριου. 3 μηνες μετα μου ερχετε μηνυμα στο κινητο οτι στην εκδοση του λογαριασμου νοεμβριου θα προστεθουν 75 ευρω για τα τελη προωρης διακοπης...Και ρωταω εγω τωρα, που ηταν η cyta 3 μηνες και ξαφνικα μου ζηταει 75 ευρω?γιατι δεν με ενημερωσε τι εγινε με τις συνομιλιες?Τα γραφω εδω για να τα διαβασουν τα παιδια ωστε να μην την πατησει κανεις και τους πληρωσει.Ειναι απαραδεκτη η τακτικη της cyta για να αρπαξει λεφτα απο οποιον μπορει.Το γραφω γιατι τα ιδια εκανε και σε φιλο μου ο οποιος μου τα ελεγε και δεν τον πιστευα...Φυσικα και δεν θα πληρωσω ουτε ενα ευρω, θα κανω αμεσα καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα περιμενω τον λογαριασμο ωστε να τον καταθεσω στον συνηγορο του καταναλωτη και να ζητησω αμεσα μεσω του συνηγορου του καταναλωτη να ακουσουμε τις συνομιλιες.


Εφ' όσον η αίτηση υπαναχώρησης έγινε δεκτή σε καμμία μα καμμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν χρήματα από εσένα.
Αυτή είναι και η ουσία της αίτησης της υπαναχώρησης που επισυνάπτεται στο αντίγραφο του συμβολαίου που κρατά ο πελάτης.
Επίσης οι συνομιλίες πράγματι καταγράφονται και σύμφωνα με τον νόμο έχεις και εσύ πρόσβαση στις συνομιλίες που η εταιρεία τηρεί υποχρεωτικά το λιγότερο για έναν χρόνο.

----------


## bamiasnikos

> Αυτό με την ελάχιστη παραμονή δεν το ήξερα... Ίσως να μην απαιτείται και απλά θα πληρώσεις το πάγιο 2 μηνών. Τεσπα, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω...


Αυτά ΔΕΝ ισύουν με τις 2μηνες παραμονές.

----------


## john kargakis

Αφού συμπληρώθηκαν κοντά 2 μήνες πριν απο λίγη ώρα είδαμε το φως 
Dslam Θερισσος ηρακλείου κρήτης και περιοχή αμμουδάρα στοιχεία γραμμης
είμαι περίπου 3.5 χιλιόμετρα απο το κέντρο στο πιο τουριστικό μέρός στο ηράκλειο ακριβώς 5χλμ απο το κέντρο του ηρακλείου και 3.5 απο το dslam

Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	965 / 2.630

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	508 / 2.119

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	22,0 / 46,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 7,5

----------


## minas

> Αφού συμπληρώθηκαν κοντά 2 μήνες πριν απο λίγη ώρα είδαμε το φως 
> Dslam Θερισσος ηρακλείου κρήτης και περιοχή αμμουδάρα στοιχεία γραμμης
> είμαι περίπου 3.5 χιλιόμετρα απο το κέντρο στο πιο τουριστικό μέρός στο ηράκλειο ακριβώς 5χλμ απο το κέντρο του ηρακλείου και 3.5 απο το dslam
> 
> Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	965 / 2.630
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	508 / 2.119
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
> ...


Καμιά καμπίνα δε σας έχουν βάλει εκεί, να δεις "κανονικό" δίκτυο?  :Smile:

----------


## esquellot

Επειδή σε ένα μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου με τον ΟΤΕ, σκέφτομαι για φορητότητα στο δίκτυο της CYTA. Double play 24άρι. Περιοχή Ιλίσια, πισω από το Ευγενίδειο νοσοκομείο. Θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο και για τις υπηρεσίες. Όποιος έχει CYTA  και μπορεί να πει ας γράψει. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε CYTA & HOL.

----------


## bamiasnikos

Το χειρότερο after sales που έχω βιώσει μέχρι τώσε σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο σταθερής ή κινητής.
Αν θες να μειώσεις το κοστος αλλα να έχεις κατι σοβαρό σε after sales, βάλε HOL.

----------


## Atheros

Η τηλεφωνία voip της cyta δίνει άριστο ήχο χωρίς παράσιτα
Το adsl είναι τυπικά καλό.

----------


## Hetfield

Σιγουρα καλυτερο απο HOL

----------


## Godian

Εγώ έχω cyta 1 χρόνο. 
Μόνο ίντερνετ χωρίς πακέτα για τηλέφωνο. 
Άρχισα με 4αρα στα 16€ και σε 2 μήνες το ανεβασα 8 άρα  στα 19€.
Τώρα μετά το χρόνο που μπήκα στην αφοσίωση πελατών, έχω 24αρα(τυπικα16,10€) φαίνεται που κλειδωνω το γράφω στο profile μόνο. 
Δεν έχω φάει ντισκονεκτ ποτέ.  Η ταχύτητες είναι πολύ καλές για εμένα προσωπικά που είχα παλιά ΟΤΕ. 
Τώρα είναι που θα πέσεις και αν ήταν καλή η γραμμή σου. 
Σίγουρα θα πέσεις λίγο σε ταχύτητα σε σχέση με ΟΤΕ. 
Εγώ αυτό το ήξερα. 
Αλλά 1 με 2 μεγαμπιτ δε δικαιολογεί τα τόσα λεφτά που χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ
Μου είχαν πει πως με 17€ θα είχαν και απεριόριστα σταθερά, αλλά δεν ήθελα γιατί δε τα χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου

----------


## Hetfield

Τις τελευταιες μερες η Cyta σερνεται στην περιοχη μου και οχι μονο σε μενα.
Το κλειδωμα γκρεμιστηκε κατα 4Mbps, εχω υποψιες για traffic shaping στα torrents και τα pings εκτοξευθηκαν.
Αν δεν σοβαρευτουν --->  :hello: 

Κατανταμε WIND σιγα σιγα με τα πακετα κατω του κοστους και να μπουκωνει το συμπαν.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τις τελευταιες μερες η Cyta σερνεται στην περιοχη μου και οχι μονο σε μενα.
> Το κλειδωμα γκρεμιστηκε κατα 4Mbps, εχω υποψιες για traffic shaping στα torrents και τα pings εκτοξευθηκαν.
> Αν δεν σοβαρευτουν ---> 
> 
> Κατανταμε WIND σιγα σιγα με τα πακετα κατω του κοστους και να μπουκωνει το συμπαν.






Off Topic


		Κράζεις τόσο καιρό τη HOL επειδή πουλάει κάτω του κόστους και φορτώνει τα DSLAM της μ' ένα σωρό πελάτες, αλλά τελικά την πάτησες εσύ με Cyta!!  :ROFL: 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση βέβαια να είναι και κάποιο προσωρινό πρόβλημα...

----------


## Hetfield

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κράζεις τόσο καιρό τη HOL επειδή πουλάει κάτω του κόστους και φορτώνει τα DSLAM της μ' ένα σωρό πελάτες, αλλά τελικά την πάτησες εσύ με Cyta!! 
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση βέβαια να είναι και κάποιο προσωρινό πρόβλημα...




Off Topic



Κραζω γενικοτερα την πολιτικη κατω του κοστους, αρα και τη Cyta. Δεν ειμαι μετοχος στη Cyta για να της χαιδευω τα αυτια, πελατης της ειμαι και μαλιστα απαιτητικος γιατι πληρωνω 35€/μηνα. Ελπιζω να ειναι προσωρινο το προβλημα αλλα δεν το νομιζω. Στην περιοχη μου υπαρχει γενικοτερο προβλημα

----------


## Atheros

> εχω υποψιες για traffic shaping στα torrents 
> Αν δεν σοβαρευτουν --->


Έχω και εγώ τέτοια υποψία για την cyta αλλά δεν είμαι αρκετά ειδικός στο θέμα για να το αποδείξω ή να το απορρίψω. Άν γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος κάτι παραπάνω...
Βασικά φαίνεται σαν να κόβει το δίκτυο την κίνηση κάποιων τόρρεντ αφήνοντας μόνο 2-3 να παίζουν, με χαμηλές ταχύτητες, και κάποιες στιγμές μόνο ανεβάζει /κατεβάζει στο μέγιστο παρότι υπάρχουν ενεργά peers.

----------


## anthip09

> Έχω και εγώ τέτοια υποψία για την cyta αλλά δεν είμαι αρκετά ειδικός στο θέμα για να το αποδείξω ή να το απορρίψω. Άν γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος κάτι παραπάνω...
> Βασικά φαίνεται σαν να κόβει το δίκτυο την κίνηση κάποιων τόρρεντ αφήνοντας μόνο 2-3 να παίζουν, με χαμηλές ταχύτητες, και κάποιες στιγμές μόνο ανεβάζει /κατεβάζει στο μέγιστο παρότι υπάρχουν ενεργά peers.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο όπως το περιγράφεις συμβαίνει και σε εμένα με τα torrent.Άρα μάλλον είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα όπως λέει και ο φίλος Hetfield από πάνω.

----------


## Godian

στα τορεντ εχω και εγω προβλημα . ενω δοκιμασα ιδιο τορεντ σε wind να δω τι παιζει εκει κλειδωνε κανονινα στα 1 μεγκαμπιτ ενω σε εμενα ανεβοκατεβαινε

----------


## gp1

Και σε μένα έχει πέσει κατά 1,5-2 Mbps το τελευταίο τρίμηνο και τα μεσημέρια (όπως έχω ξαναγράψει) έχω διακοπές 1 λεπτού χωρίς να φαίνεται κάτι στο ρούτερ..

----------


## evdometap

> Και σε μένα έχει πέσει κατά 1,5-2 Mbps το τελευταίο τρίμηνο και τα μεσημέρια (όπως έχω ξαναγράψει) έχω διακοπές 1 λεπτού χωρίς να φαίνεται κάτι στο ρούτερ..


Εγώ αντίθετα έχω ανέβει περίπου 1Mbps,αλλά έτσι κ αλλιώς την κάνω προς ΟΤΕ οπότε...

----------


## nnn

no prob σε torrents, το τελευταίο διάστημα, πάντα η γραμμή είναι στο full, εφόσον υπάρχουν seeders.

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω οταν εκανα restart στο router αλλαξα εντελως ip και δρομολογηση και το προβλημα ως δια μαγειας λυθηκε. Μιλαμε για torrent με 4000 seeders και 2000 leechers και σερνοταν με 60kb/s, με το που αλλαξε η δρομολογηση κατεβασα στο φουλ της γραμμης μου 1MB/s

----------


## graal

> no prob σε torrents, το τελευταίο διάστημα, πάντα η γραμμή είναι στο full, εφόσον υπάρχουν seeders.


 Σαν πρώην πελάτης τους, με VDSL & ADSL αργότερα, είχα κι εγώ κάποια θεματάκια με torrents με adsl.  Με vdsl κανένα απολύτως. Πάντως μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση πως δίνουν προτεραιότητα στις vdsl συνδέσεις. Το διαπίστωσα τόσο στην ίδια τη γραμμή, κάποια θεματάκια γενικότερα, όσο και στην συνολική εξυπηρέτηση από την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## nnn

χμμ πρέπει να αρχίζει να τα παίζει το Pirelli, την τελευταία εβδομάδα βλέπω το λαμπάκι (globe) του συγχρονισμού, να χάνει την φωτεινότητα του και όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, βλέπεις πως στιγμιαία κολλάει το browsing.

Πόσο εύκολα σας έχουν αλλάξει modem ?

----------


## Godian

Εμενα καθολου ευκολα. Εκανα ολοκληρη πλεκτανη για να μου αλλαξουν απο ADB ασπρο, σε ΖΤΕ .
Ειναι λιγο ανορθοδοξο,αλλα δε φταιω εγω  :Smile:  Εχω φτιαξει ψηφισμα στο avaaz αμα θελεις μπορεις να ψψηφίσεις Ειναι για το θεμα ρουτερ

https://secure.avaaz.org/el/petition...OIP/share/?new

----------


## jimdem582

> χμμ πρέπει να αρχίζει να τα παίζει το Pirelli, την τελευταία εβδομάδα βλέπω το λαμπάκι (globe) του συγχρονισμού, να χάνει την φωτεινότητα του και όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, βλέπεις πως στιγμιαία κολλάει το browsing.
> 
> Πόσο εύκολα σας έχουν αλλάξει modem ?


Καθόλου εύκολα επίσης.

Απο το τηλέφωνο δεν μου το άλλαζαν με τίποτα παρόλο που υπήρχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Έλεγαν τάχα δε βλέπουμε τίποτα όλα είναι οκ. Πήγα σε έναν συνεργάτη cyta, έδωσα το παλιό (thomson 582) και μου έδωσε το καινούριο (zte zxv10). Μέσα σε 5 λεπτά είχα ξεμπερδέψει. Τώρα και τα προβλήματά μου λύθηκαν και απο 15.500mbps που κλείδωνα πριν πήγα στα 16.300

----------


## graal

> χμμ πρέπει να αρχίζει να τα παίζει το Pirelli, την τελευταία εβδομάδα βλέπω το λαμπάκι (globe) του συγχρονισμού, να χάνει την φωτεινότητα του και όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, βλέπεις πως στιγμιαία κολλάει το browsing.
> 
> Πόσο εύκολα σας έχουν αλλάξει modem ?


Σε vdsl, άμεσα! Είχα κάποια θεματάκια, μου έκλεισαν ραντεβού για επίσκεψη τεχνικού, και χωρίς να το ζητήσω, μου έκανε προληπτική αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού. Πιστεύω πως αν τους το ζητήσεις θα το πράξουν αμέσως.

----------


## evdometap

> χμμ πρέπει να αρχίζει να τα παίζει το Pirelli, την τελευταία εβδομάδα βλέπω το λαμπάκι (globe) του συγχρονισμού, να χάνει την φωτεινότητα του και όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, βλέπεις πως στιγμιαία κολλάει το browsing.
> 
> Πόσο εύκολα σας έχουν αλλάξει modem ?


Εμένα όταν είχα κάποια προβλήματα με το ADB PRG 4201 (το αντίστοιχο για adsl δλδ) μου το άλλαξαν στο 2ο τηλεφώνημα..και μάλιστα χωρίς ιδιαίτερη πίεση. Και τελικά ΔΕΝ ήταν εκεί το πρόβλημα:P!

----------


## anthip09

> Σε vdsl, άμεσα! Είχα κάποια θεματάκια, μου έκλεισαν ραντεβού για επίσκεψη τεχνικού, και χωρίς να το ζητήσω, μου έκανε προληπτική αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού. Πιστεύω πως αν τους το ζητήσεις θα το πράξουν αμέσως.


+1
Σε γραμμη vdsl στον αδερφό μου, του άλλαξαν προληπτικά 2 φορές το ρούτερ λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος που αντιμετώπιζε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> +1
> Σε γραμμη vdsl στον αδερφό μου, του άλλαξαν προληπτικά 2 φορές το ρούτερ λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος που αντιμετώπιζε.


Σε vdsl που από τον Μάιο έχει προβλήματα, ξύνονται ανεπίτρεπτα
Μπλοκάρει το τηλέφωνο και δεν ειδοποιείται ο συναγερμός
Μιλάω, βλέπω το λαμπάκι τηλεφώνου στο ρουτερ να γίνεται κόκκινο, μετά από λίγο κόβεται η γραμμή

Μετά από παράπονα το ρουτερ κάνει rebbot (για να δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο)
Αποτέλεσμα αποσυνδέονται από το ιντερνετ όλες οι συσκευές που έχω

Τα logs του router pirelli δεν δείχνουν τα reboots, δείχνουν ότι παίρνει την ntp ώρα  :Razz: , κάποια warnings και errors. Μου δείχνει για τον Ιούνιο και σήμερα. Αυριο δεν δείχνει το σήμερα. Δείχνει πάλι logs Ιουνίου και today (ΠΟΥ ΠΉΓΕ ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣ οεο ?)
Μου έχουνε απαντήσει ότι τα προβλήματα στη γραμμή μου λυθήκανε   :Razz: 
Για τα πανηγύρια. Κάθε χθες και καλύτερα

Router ? Αλλαγή όταν πάω ΟΤΕ
Μιλάμε πάντα για vdsl

----------


## djuan1988

Και εγώ έχω συμπληρώσει 2.5 μήνες περίπου. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος. 

Μου έδωσαν ένα μεταχειρισμένο Thomson  tg782, το οποίο έχει τραγική συμπεριφορά. 

Κολλάει αρκετές φορές τα βράδια και επανέρχεται μόνο με reboot. 

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, ζήτησα αλλαγή router και μου είπε όχι. 

Αν συνεχιστούν σκέφτομαι έντονα να δώσω τα 70€ και να πάω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## graal

> Και εγώ έχω συμπληρώσει 2.5 μήνες περίπου. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος. 
> 
> Μου έδωσαν ένα μεταχειρισμένο Thomson  tg782, το οποίο έχει τραγική συμπεριφορά. 
> 
> Κολλάει αρκετές φορές τα βράδια και επανέρχεται μόνο με reboot. 
> 
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση, ζήτησα αλλαγή router και μου είπε όχι. 
> 
> Αν συνεχιστούν σκέφτομαι έντονα να δώσω τα 70€ και να πάω στον ΟΤΕ.


 Ξανα πάρτους και ζήτα το ΖΤΕ. Απ'οτι διαβάζω εδώ, έχει πολύ καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από οποιοδήποτε ADB/Thomson.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος μέχρι στιγμής για να γλυτώσετε γενικά από τα προβλήματα. Είναι να βάλετε το ρουτερ της cyta σαν bridge mode για να μη χαθεί η τηλεφωνία και να συνδέσετε ένα άλλο ρουτερ κατά προτίμηση με θύρα wan για τον έλεγχο του ίντερνετ.

----------


## nnn

Η πλάκα είναι πως από χτες είναι βράχος και δεν ξεθωριάζει το led. Να υποψιαστώ πως "ζοριζόταν" να κρατήσει την γραμμή και για αυτό ξεθώριαζε ?

Δεν μου έχει τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση 10+ χρόνια με xDSL και πολλά modems που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου.

Έχω ανεβάσει εδώ 2 σχετικές φωτογραφίες
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...05#post5561105

----------


## graal

> Η πλάκα είναι πως από χτες είναι βράχος και δεν ξεθωριάζει το led. Να υποψιαστώ πως "ζοριζόταν" να κρατήσει την γραμμή και για αυτό ξεθώριαζε ?
> 
> Δεν μου έχει τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση 10+ χρόνια με xDSL και πολλά modems που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου.
> 
> Έχω ανεβάσει εδώ 2 σχετικές φωτογραφίες
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...05#post5561105


Αν δεν απατώμαι, ήσουν από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν VDSL. Στείλε αυτές τις φωτό στο support της cyta, πες πχ πως μάλλον ύστερα από 2χρόνια χρήσης παραδίνει πνεύμα, (ή κάπως έτσι  :Smile:  ) και παρακαλώ πολύ προς αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού. Πιστεύω θα στον αλλάξουν αμέσως.

----------


## nnn

> Αν δεν απατώμαι, ήσουν από τους πρώτους που έβαλαν VDSL. Στείλε αυτές τις φωτό στο support της cyta, πες πχ πως μάλλον ύστερα από 2χρόνια χρήσης παραδίνει πνεύμα, (ή κάπως έτσι  ) και παρακαλώ πολύ προς αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού. Πιστεύω θα στον αλλάξουν αμέσως.


Όντως είμαι σχεδόν πιλοτικός χρήστης τους, περιμένω απάντηση στο θέμα που άνοιξα στο support και αν δεν δω φως, θα τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο.

----------


## NiKapa

Eγω πάντως πριν 2 χρόνια που ζήτησα ρουτερ να παίζει σε bridge το είχα σε 2 μέρες ,χωρίς μα και μου ..

----------


## Godian

Ψηφίστε εδώ. 
Για να μπορούμε να βάλουμε όποιο ρουτερ θέλουμε https://secure.avaaz.org/el/petition...OIP/share/?new

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν μπορεις να βαλεις οποιο ρουτερ θελεις οσες ψηφοφοριες και να φτιαξεις λογω QoS. Δεν θελει πολυ κλικλι.
Μπορεις σε bridge mode οπως ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ

----------


## Godian

Και τα voip router. Γιατι τα πουλάνε;;

----------


## Hetfield

> Και τα voip router. Γιατι τα πουλάνε;;


Για να τα στησεις με ελευθερες SIP υπηρεσιες.

----------


## djuan1988

> Ξανα πάρτους και ζήτα το ΖΤΕ. Απ'οτι διαβάζω εδώ, έχει πολύ καλύτερη συμπεριφορά από οποιοδήποτε ADB/Thomson.


Θα τους πάρω όταν γυρίσω, είμαι εξωτερικό τώρα. Έχω αγοράσει και ένα router με τις Black Friday προσφορές και θα βάλω το δικό τους σε bridge mode (ή μάλλον θα μου το βάλουν αυτοί).

----------


## nnn

Παιδιά έχει κανένας πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία ?

Είναι εκτός σε εμένα.

----------


## Valder

> Παιδιά έχει κανένας πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία ?
> 
> Είναι εκτός σε εμένα.


Εδω Γηροκομείο (Αθήνα) είναι όλα οκ. Μόλις έκανα κλήση και είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## man with no name

Εγώ είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet από την Κυριακή το απόγευμα,δήλωσα βλάβη σε καταστημα τη Δευτέρα την Τρίτη επανήλθε με το intrenet να σέρνεται καθότι είχε κλειδώσει στη απίστευτη ταχύτητα 770 kbps,ξαναπεσε την ίδια μέρα και επανήλθε σήμερα με τον ίδιο χαμηλό συνχρονισμό.
Αύριο πρωί περιμένω τον τεχνικό,για να δούμε τι θα πεί.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Σήμερα έστειλα mail στο complaints@hq.cyta.gr

"Αγαπητοί κύριοι,

Είμαι ο συνδρομητής xxxxxxxxxx (Ονοματεπωνυμο) και από την έναρξη παροχής υπηρεσιών παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα για τα οποία σας έχω ενημερώσει, χωρίς αυτά να επιλύονται

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι στην τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή λειτουργεί συναγερμός.

Αφορμή για την αποστολή των παραπόνων, είναι η μή επίλυση των προβλημάτων αν και αρκετές φορές έχω επικοινωνήσει τόσο με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, όσο και με τους τεχνικούς της cyta

Συγκεκριμμένα

1. Καθ'όλη την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού, όπου και απουσίαζα για εργασία εκτός Αθηνών,  η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση διακοπτότανε και ενημερωνόμουνα από την υπηρεσία συναγερμού. Με ένα reboot έστρωνε, άρα μάλλον θέμα modem

2. Με την επιστροφή μου στην Αθήνα το πρόβλημα παρέμενε, οπότε μετά από επικοινωνία μου με εσάς μάλλον ρυθμίσατε το modem για τακτικά reboot, με αποτέλεσμα οι όποιες συνδεδεμένες με το modem συσκευές να αποσυνδέονται

3. Κατά την διάρκεια κάποιων τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων, το λαμπάκι του τηλεφώνου στο <modem γινότανε κόκκινο και η κλήση έπεφτε

4. Κοιτώντας τα log του μοντεμ (σας αποστέλλω μερικά)
4.1 Δεν αναγράφονται τα reboots
4.2 Υπάρχουν διάφορα warnings και  errors, το μόνο σωστό είναι η λήψη ntp date/time
4.3 Στα logs αναφέρεται η σημερινή ημέρα και μία ημερομηνία Ιουνίου 2014. Δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή καταγραφή για χθες, προχθές κλπ

Η αυθαίρετη λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής δημιουργεί προβλήματα ασφαλείας στην κατοικία μου.

Παρακαλώ για αξιοπρεπή εκ μέρους σας παροχή υπηρεσιών εντός ευλόγου χρονικού διαστήματος, αλλιώς μετά λύπης μου θα αναγκασθώ να αποχωρήσω από την cyta και να επιστρέψω στον προηγούμενο πάροχο (ΟΤΕ) όπου τέποια προβλήματα δεν είχαν παρατηρηθεί. "

Θα ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη
Πάντως η cyta δεν είναι όπως ήτανε -Ημουν και παλαιότερα συνδρομητής με ένα διάλειμμα ΟΤΕ

----------


## utp

> Παιδιά έχει κανένας πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία ?
> 
> Είναι εκτός σε εμένα.


Δοκιμασες reboot?

----------


## nnn

> Δοκιμασες reboot?


Φυσικά,  εκτός αυτού το router είχε γυρίσει σε default κατάσταση.

Προσπαθησα να πάρω την ΤΥ, αλλά μετά από 20 λεπτά αναμονής βαρεθηκα, αύριο.

----------


## utp

> Φυσικά,  εκτός αυτού το router είχε γυρίσει σε default κατάσταση.
> 
> Προσπαθησα να πάρω την ΤΥ, αλλά μετά από 20 λεπτά αναμονής βαρεθηκα, αύριο.


Δοκιμασες και ρεσετ? Στελνε απο τη φορμα επικοινωνιας του site καλυτερα, οι αναμονες τον τελευταιο καιρο ειναι παντου μεγαλες.

----------


## babality

η χειροτερη υπηρεσια στην Ελλαδα αυτη τη στιγμη. Αφου σου πουλησουν, μετα το χαος. Disconnections, downs, χαλια εξοπλισμος, ποτε στο τηλεφωνο. 
Γεια σας cyta. /leave

----------


## nnn

Τους έπιασα σήμερα το πρωί, δεν κάνει register στον Sip proxy, θα του ξανακάνουν reset για να "τραβήξει" τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας (αν και είναι οκ) και βλέπουμε, ευτυχώς έχω έτσι και αλλιώς προώθηση στο κινητό.

- - - Updated - - -




> η χειροτερη υπηρεσια στην Ελλαδα αυτη τη στιγμη. Αφου σου πουλησουν, μετα το χαος. Disconnections, downs, χαλια εξοπλισμος, ποτε στο τηλεφωνο. 
> Γεια σας cyta. /leave


Ανάλογα την περιοχή και την περίπτωση.

----------


## Thodoris92

> η χειροτερη υπηρεσια στην Ελλαδα αυτη τη στιγμη. Αφου σου πουλησουν, μετα το χαος. Disconnections, downs, χαλια εξοπλισμος, ποτε στο τηλεφωνο. 
> Γεια σας cyta. /leave


Όχι για μένα.Μάλλον σου έτυχε

----------


## george122

Δεν ξερω παιδια, σκεφτομαι μεχρι και μυνηση να κανω στην cyta. Τον νοεμβρη, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ημερομηνιες, ειχα αποσυνδεση της cyta, περιμενα καποιεε ωρες να συνδεθει γιατι ειχα τετοια θεματα και παλαιοτερα αλλα τιποτα. Προσπαθω να παρω την ΤΥ αλλα μονιμα στην αναμονη. Εφαγα γυρω στην μια ωρα να περιμενω χωρις  υπερβολες. Τελικα την δηλωση της βλαβης την εκανα σε καταστημα cyta. Εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο κ ινττερνετ για περιοπου 5 μερες, χωρις καμια ενημερωση. Τους εστειλα mail δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση. Τους εστειλα στην υπηρεσια callme back κ εκει τιποτα. Καποια στιγμη το εφτιαξαν. Τωρα εδω και τρεις τεσσερις μερες εχω συνεχεια αποσυνδεση ολη μερα και συνδεεται αργα το βραδυ μετα τις 11. Εννοειται οτι στην ΤΥ ειμαι στην αναμονη. Περιοχη που μενω Χαιδαρι.

----------


## Hetfield

Τι μηνυση να κανεις, εδω κοιταμε να γλιτωσουμε κανα € κι εσυ θα πας να σκασεις 100€ για να κανεις μηνυση;

Τελοσπαντων παιδια η εξυπηρετηση της Cyta εχει πιασει πατο.
Ειχα ενα προβλημα με κατι λογαριασμους, πιο συγκεκριμενα πληκτρολογουσαμε λαθος νουμερο Αυστραλιας κι αντι να καλει Αυστραλια καλουσε Ινδονησια! Αλλα ουτε μια φορα δεν χτυπησε τηλεφωνο σε Ινδονησια και να απαντησει καποιος, μονο ελαχιστες φορες ακουστηκε ενα ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα. Το αποτελεσμα, καθε κληση να χρεωνοταν απο 1€, και μαζευτηκαν σε 3 λογαριασμους 50€.
Καλεσα, το δηλωσα, περιμενα να με ενημερωσουν. Μια μερα στη δουλεια μου βρισκω κληση απο τη Cyta.
Καλεσα ξανα σημερα, περιμενα μιση ωρα για να μου πουνε οτι θα με καλεσουν απο το τμημα παραπονων.

Δεν εχω λογια ειλικρινα. Ειχε την καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση καποτε και τωρα κατηντησε σαν τη WIND, η ποιοτητα αρχιζει και πεφτει κατακορυφα. Σε τετοιο βαθμο που θα σπασω το συμβολαιο μου κι αν με ξαναδουν ας μου σφυριξουν.

----------


## Godian

Εγω ρε παιδια στο Facebook τους μιλαω και με παιρνουν τηλέφωνο να με βρουνε..... ποτε δεν επαθα τετοιο πραγμα

----------


## utp

Πρωτα αυξανεται η πελατεια(αρα οι αναμονες και τα προβληματα) και μετα αυξανουν αναλογα το προσωπικο, στο μεσοδιαστημα επικρατει χαος. Ολες οι εταιριες ετσι δεν κανουν?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πρωτα αυξανεται η πελατεια(αρα οι αναμονες και τα προβληματα) και μετα αυξανουν αναλογα το προσωπικο, στο μεσοδιαστημα επικρατει χαος. Ολες οι εταιριες ετσι δεν κανουν?


Δηλαδή τα προβλήματα που έχω από τον Ιούνιο με την αυθαίρετη λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου kai τα warnigs/errors στα logs του modem   πότε υπολογίζεις να λυθούν :Razz:  ?

----------


## utp

> Δηλαδή τα προβλήματα που έχω από τον Ιούνιο με την αυθαίρετη λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου kai τα warnigs/errors στα logs του modem   πότε υπολογίζεις να λυθούν ?


Εσυ εχεις θεμα με το ρουτερ δηλαδη θεμα καθαρα της CYTA, γιατι δεν λυνεται το θεμα? Τι σου λενε?

----------


## graal

> Δεν ξερω παιδια, σκεφτομαι μεχρι και μυνηση να κανω στην cyta. Τον νοεμβρη, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ημερομηνιες, ειχα αποσυνδεση της cyta, περιμενα καποιεε ωρες να συνδεθει γιατι ειχα τετοια θεματα και παλαιοτερα αλλα τιποτα. Προσπαθω να παρω την ΤΥ αλλα μονιμα στην αναμονη. Εφαγα γυρω στην μια ωρα να περιμενω χωρις  υπερβολες. Τελικα την δηλωση της βλαβης την εκανα σε καταστημα cyta. Εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο κ ινττερνετ για περιοπου 5 μερες, χωρις καμια ενημερωση. Τους εστειλα mail δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση. Τους εστειλα στην υπηρεσια callme back κ εκει τιποτα. Καποια στιγμη το εφτιαξαν. Τωρα εδω και τρεις τεσσερις μερες εχω συνεχεια αποσυνδεση ολη μερα και συνδεεται αργα το βραδυ μετα τις 11. Εννοειται οτι στην ΤΥ ειμαι στην αναμονη. Περιοχη που μενω Χαιδαρι.


Δες πολύ προσεκτικά ΟΛΟΥΣ τους όρους του συμβολαίου που υπέγραψες, διάβασε τι λέει για την καταγγελία από τον πελάτη προς την εταιρία, και αν δεις ότι σε παίρνει προχώρα σε καταγγελία σύμβασης. Αλλά πριν από αυτό κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μην μπλέκεις με δικαστήρια! Δεν αξίζει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εσυ εχεις θεμα με το ρουτερ δηλαδη θεμα καθαρα της CYTA, γιατι δεν λυνεται το θεμα? Τι σου λενε?


Δεν αλλάζουνε το router, μέχρι που κάποια φορά από τις πολλές που έχω καλέσει, μου ήρθε και μήνυμα ότι το πρόβλημά μου λύθηκε  :Razz: 

Ο τελευταίος τεχνικός ο οποίος είδε τα προβλήματα μου  είπε να στείλω mail sto complaints@hq.cyta.gr πράγμα που έκανα και ξαναπεριμένω. Τους έστειλα και μερικά logs από το πιρέλι. Και είμαι και σε vdsl των 32€/μήνα

----------


## Godian

Άρχισε να κλείνεις κάθε μέρα το ρουτερ 10 φορές, και πάρε τηλέφωνο για αλλαγή....

----------


## evdometap

Βάλτε όλοι iptv για να σας δώσουν το ΖΤΕ που παραδόξως είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## Godian

Εγώ ζήτησα το ZTE με το παραπάνω κόλπο το έδωσαν αμέσως....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Βάλτε όλοι iptv για να σας δώσουν το ΖΤΕ που παραδόξως είναι πολύ καλό!




Off Topic


		Το IP-TV (Cytavision) νομίζω έχει τέλος ενεργοποίησης 50€...  :Whistle:

----------


## utp

> Δεν αλλάζουνε το router, μέχρι που κάποια φορά από τις πολλές που έχω καλέσει, μου ήρθε και μήνυμα ότι το πρόβλημά μου λύθηκε 
> 
> Ο τελευταίος τεχνικός ο οποίος είδε τα προβλήματα μου  είπε να στείλω mail sto complaints@hq.cyta.gr πράγμα που έκανα και ξαναπεριμένω. Τους έστειλα και μερικά logs από το πιρέλι. Και είμαι και σε vdsl των 32€/μήνα


Δεν καταλαβαινω τι προβλημα υπαρχει στο να στο αλλαξουν, εφοσον το παλιο θα το γυρισεις πισω. Εξαλλου παλι μεταχειρισμενο θα σου δωσουν. Απαιτησε αλλαγη ρουτερ, εχεις προβλημα στη τηλεφωνια που ειναι πιο σημαντικη απο οτι το ιντερνετ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι προβλημα υπαρχει στο να στο αλλαξουν, εφοσον το παλιο θα το γυρισεις πισω. Εξαλλου παλι μεταχειρισμενο θα σου δωσουν. Απαιτησε αλλαγη ρουτερ, εχεις προβλημα στη τηλεφωνια που ειναι πιο σημαντικη απο οτι το ιντερνετ.


Πιθανότατα έχουν εντολή από την διοίκηση για περιορισμό εξόδων.

----------


## graal

> Πιθανότατα έχουν εντολή από την διοίκηση για περιορισμό εξόδων.


Από την στιγμή που επιστρέφεις το ρούτερ και σου δίνουν ένα άλλο, ποιο είναι έξοδο?   :headscratch:

----------


## Hetfield

> Από την στιγμή που επιστρέφεις το ρούτερ και σου δίνουν ένα άλλο, ποιο είναι έξοδο?


Η αποστολη, ο ελεγχος κτλ.
Εμενα παντως το ρουτερ απο μια ακυρωση δεν μου το ζητησαν (ακομα) πισω μηνες τωρα

----------


## utp

Μου κανουν εντυπωση ολα αυτα, καθως πολλοι γνωστοι μου με τετοια μικροπροβληματα τους εγινε αλλαγη ρουτερ με το καλημερα.

----------


## graal

> Η αποστολη, ο ελεγχος κτλ.
> Εμενα παντως το ρουτερ απο μια ακυρωση δεν μου το ζητησαν (ακομα) πισω μηνες τωρα


  Μάλλον θα είναι από τα....  "καλά"!!  :Laughing:

----------


## mike_871

οποτε κατεβαζω κατι η βλεπω βιντεο στο Internet οταν μπενω game κολαει..θελει restart για να μην κολαει μετα

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Γνωρίζει κάνεις αν βάση των όρων της cyta και νόμων επιτρέπεται ο διαμοιρασμός του ίντερνετ; Γιατί θέλω να συμμετάσχω σε ένα κίνημα όπως αυτό. Να δίνω ένα μέρος της σύνδεση μου σε όποιον χρειάζεται ίντερνετ. Κάτι αντίστοιχο πιστεύω είναι και αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ με το Ote My Wifi, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## mike_871

αν το δινεις τσαμπα δεν εχεις θεμα

----------


## Gio Alex

Και έτσι θα γίνει πράξη η δέσμευση Σαμαρά, για δωρεάν WIFI σε όλη την Ελλάδα...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Cyta μου σ' αγαπώ γιατί..
μου θυμίζεις την μάνα μου
και την γλυκειά μου forthnet με το λογιστήριό της

Εχω vdsl και απεριόριστα σταθερά και πληρώνω 32 €/μήνα  (με προβλήματα modem κλπ)
μέχρι σήμερα
που μου ήρθε λογαριασμός για 20,55 €

Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί έχει γίνει τέτοιο μπάχαλο αυτή η εταιρεία ? 

2014-11-cyta


2014-12-cyta

----------


## prodromosfan

σου εχουν κανει πιστωση των παγίων του νοεμβριου 
μηπως εσυ ξερεις γιατι;

----------


## Godian

Ναι φιλε μου.σου εκαναν πιστωση στα παγια. μηπως ειχες προβλημα ? δε σε ενημερωσαν? αποκλείεται να μη το εκαναν

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Σου εκαναν πιστωση στο παγιο, μην το ψαχνεις πολυ....
Περυσι επι 10 μηνες μου εκαναν μια εκπτωση που ηταν απο το πρωτο συμβολαιο(πρακτικα ειχα εκπτωσεις 2 διαφορετικων συμβολαιων μαζι), οταν το καταλαβαν απλα εκοψαν την εξτρα εκπτωση χωρις να μου ζητησουν τιποτα...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> σου εχουν κανει πιστωση των παγίων του νοεμβριου 
> μηπως εσυ ξερεις γιατι;


Οχι




> Ναι φιλε μου.σου εκαναν πιστωση στα παγια. μηπως ειχες προβλημα ? δε σε ενημερωσαν? αποκλείεται να μη το εκαναν


Δεν με ενημέρωσαν, πρόβλημα έχω και θέλει reboot το modem, δεν έμεινα χωρίς υπηρεσίες.
Γι αυτό λέω ότι μου θυμίζει το λογιστήριο της forthnet
Αλλά δεν το περίμανε από τον κυπριακό ΟΤΕ. Τα ίδια κάνουν και στην Κύπρο ?

Προφανώς και δεν θα το ψάξω. Τον πλήρωσα ήδη και με την διαφορά πήγα και κέρασα  :Razz:

----------


## Godian

Καλησπέρα παιδια. 
Πήραν σήμερα τη κοπέλα μου τηλέφωνο από τη cyta και την έκαναν πρόταση για να πάει σε αυτήν. Η κοπέλα μου έχει wind. 
Έχει όμως ακόμα 1 χρόνο συμβόλαιο με τηλεφωνική ανανέωση. 
Το συμβόλαιο είναι 2 χρόνια. 
Την είπαν πως άμα είναι ανανέωση τηλεφωνικά,μπορείς να του κόψεις οπότε θέλεις. Ισχύει;  ευτυχώς η κοπέλα μου δε ψαρωσε. 
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;  εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα.  Έριχνε άδεια, για να πιάσει γεμάτα

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα παιδια. 
> Πήραν σήμερα τη κοπέλα μου τηλέφωνο από τη cyta και την έκαναν πρόταση για να πάει σε αυτήν. Η κοπέλα μου έχει wind. 
> Έχει όμως ακόμα 1 χρόνο συμβόλαιο με τηλεφωνική ανανέωση. 
> Το συμβόλαιο είναι 2 χρόνια. 
> Την είπαν πως άμα είναι ανανέωση τηλεφωνικά,μπορείς να του κόψεις οπότε θέλεις. Ισχύει;  ευτυχώς η κοπέλα μου δε ψαρωσε. 
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;  εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα.  Έριχνε άδεια, για να πιάσει γεμάτα


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...80%CE%BF-cyta/

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλησπέρα παιδια. 
> Πήραν σήμερα τη κοπέλα μου τηλέφωνο από τη cyta και την έκαναν πρόταση για να πάει σε αυτήν. Η κοπέλα μου έχει wind. 
> Έχει όμως ακόμα 1 χρόνο συμβόλαιο με τηλεφωνική ανανέωση. 
> Το συμβόλαιο είναι 2 χρόνια. 
> Την είπαν πως άμα είναι ανανέωση τηλεφωνικά,μπορείς να του κόψεις οπότε θέλεις. Ισχύει;  ευτυχώς η κοπέλα μου δε ψαρωσε. 
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;  εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα.  Έριχνε άδεια, για να πιάσει γεμάτα


Αν δεν υπεγραψε συμβολαιο αλλα εκανε προφορικα την ανανεωση τοτε ναι, ισχυει οτι μπορει να φυγει.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αν δεν υπεγραψε συμβολαιο αλλα εκανε προφορικα την ανανεωση τοτε ναι, ισχυει οτι μπορει να φυγει.


Αν την έκανε πριν τις αλλαγές που πρέπει να της στείλουν να υπογράψει συμβόλαιο, πως θα φύγει; Τότε η τηλεφωνική ανανέωση με ηχογράφηση δεν ισοδυναμούσε με υπογραφή συμβολαίου; Διάβασε λίγο το link που παρέθεσα πριν.

----------


## Godian

και εγω ετσι πιστευω ειναι φιλε μου......

----------


## Lademporas

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/FAQS/

Ρίξε μια ματιά... και κάνε μια ερώτηση για το μόντεμ και τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης. Προφανώς δεν είναι λάθος των εταιριών αλλά του call center που προσπαθεί να κάνει την πώληση.

----------


## a.libe

στον νέο λογ που μου ηρθε στο γραφειο μου κανανε εκπτωση 18 ευρω λογω του προβλήματος νοεμβριου που ειχε η cyta ...μπραβο λοιπον

----------


## Thodoris92

> στον νέο λογ που μου ηρθε στο γραφειο μου κανανε εκπτωση 18 ευρω λογω του προβλήματος νοεμβριου που ειχε η cyta ...μπραβο λοιπον


Έχεις εταιρικό πακέτο; Γιατί εμένα δεν μου έκαναν ούτε 50 λεπτά έκπτωση

----------


## Atheros

Ούτε σε εμένα (οικιακό) έκαναν έστω 1 λεπτό έκπτωση....
Αλλά δεν πειράζει...στα υπόψιν....
Του χρόνου θα είμαστε στο ελεύθερο άνευ δεσμεύσεως στα 16 €......και μόλις μου κάνει την σούπερ προσφορά η wind.....Έφυγααααααα.......

----------


## Hetfield

> Ούτε σε εμένα (οικιακό) έκαναν έστω 1 λεπτό έκπτωση....
> Αλλά δεν πειράζει...στα υπόψιν....
> Του χρόνου θα είμαστε στο ελεύθερο άνευ δεσμεύσεως στα 16 €......και μόλις μου κάνει την σούπερ προσφορά η wind.....Έφυγααααααα.......


Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο δηλαδη

----------


## Atheros

> Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο δηλαδη


Έχει γίνει έτσι η τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά που νιώθω πως βρίσκομαι σε ένα κλουβί με θηρία που κοιτάζουν πως θα αρπάξουν την υπογραφή σου σε κάποιο μνημόνιο.....εε συμβόλαιο εννοώ, και να σου στέλνουν το λογαριασμό πουλώντας αέρα απεριόριστο με 24 μήνες δέσμευση αρμέγοντας την αγελάδα....αχ Ελλάδα..!@

----------


## Theodore

Μα είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε ακόμα 2 ή 4mbps? Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως θέλουν να κρατούν τις ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα χαμηλά.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε ακόμα 2 ή 4mbps? Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως θέλουν να κρατούν τις ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα χαμηλά.


2mbps δεν πουλάει κανείς. 4 πουλάνε ο ΟΤΕ και η Cyta, με τραγική διαφορά το 512 upload που δίνει η Cyta... Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να έχουν πάνω από 4mbps και απλά θέλουν απεριόριστο internet και σχετικά γρήγορο. Και επίσης υπάρχουν οι περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούν να συγχρονίσουν πάνω από 4mbps, οπότε για αυτούς καλώς υπάρχουν τέτοια πακέτα.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε ακόμα 2 ή 4mbps? Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως θέλουν να κρατούν τις ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα χαμηλά.


Ξερεις ποσοι λενε "Μα εγω πληρωνω 24 γιατι πιανω 4;" ;
Το 4αρι ειναι καλη εναλλακτικη και τιμια λυση(πληρωνεις 4, παιρνεις 4) για καποιον που ειναι μακρυα απο την καμπινα(ειδικα σε απλωμενες πολεις η' χωρια)...Και λογω κλειδωμενου προφιλ εχει πιο σταθερη συνδεση απο ενα εως 24 που ανεβοκατεβαινει ....

----------


## Theodore

Εντάξει, θα μπορούσαν όμως να μην υπάρχουν αυτά τα έστω με 4mbps πακέτα, και τα πακέτα να ξεκινούν από 8 ή 12 στην τιμή που διατίθενται τα 4αρια . Δεν έχω εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις αλλά ποιό θα μπορούσε να είναι το επιπλέον κόστος για τις εταιρείες που παρέχουν ίντερνετ. Υπάρχουν χώρες με ίσο αν όχι υψηλότερο βιοτικό επίπεδο εδώ που φτάσαμε, όπως η Ρουμανία, που βρίσκεται στην 1η θέση στην Ευρώπη σε ταχύτητες ίντερνετ.

----------


## panosid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76QgWntUbA
Αναμονή 25 λεπτών στο 13877 CYTA και πάλι CYTA λέμε

----------


## dimangelid

> Εντάξει, θα μπορούσαν όμως να μην υπάρχουν αυτά τα έστω με 4mbps πακέτα, και τα πακέτα να ξεκινούν από 8 ή 12 στην τιμή που διατίθενται τα 4αρια . Δεν έχω εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις αλλά ποιό θα μπορούσε να είναι το επιπλέον κόστος για τις εταιρείες που παρέχουν ίντερνετ. Υπάρχουν χώρες με ίσο αν όχι υψηλότερο βιοτικό επίπεδο εδώ που φτάσαμε, όπως η Ρουμανία, που βρίσκεται στην 1η θέση στην Ευρώπη σε ταχύτητες ίντερνετ.


Θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ακόμα το ενδιάμεσο πακέτο στα 8 mbps. Να έδιναν δηλαδή έως 4, έως 8 και έως 24. Αν εννοείς ποιο είναι το κόστος για να παρέχουν τα επιπλέον πακέτα, τίποτα. Τα προφίλ σίγουρα υπάρχουν στα DSLAM τους, οπότε κατά την ενεργοποίηση απλά επιλέγουν το ανάλογο προφίλ. Όσο για τις ταχύτητες σε άλλες χώρες, είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα και το παρόν θέμα είναι άσχετο...

- - - Updated - - -




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76QgWntUbA
> Αναμονή 25 λεπτών στο 13877 CYTA και πάλι CYTA λέμε


Και ο ΟΤΕ τα ίδια χάλια είναι. Δεν έχω πετύχει 27 λεπτά, αλλά το 15λεπτο είναι σχεδόν στάνταρ.

----------


## Atheros

κλείνω σε λίγες μέρες ένα χρόνο στη τσίτα, και πήραν να με ρωτήσουν αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.Στην τηλεφωνία είμαι στο ίντερνετ μέτρια και τους είπα σε σχετική ερώτηση που μου έκαναν να βγάλουν και καρτοκινητή.....

----------


## utp

Εχω φιλους που δουλευουν και στην εξυπηρετηση στη cyta και στην Cosmote. Τις περιπτωσεις που συναντανε δεν φανταζεστε, κλησεις με διαρκεια μιας ωρας για το τιποτα, το τηλεφωνο να μην επιτρεπεται να κλεισει ο υπαλληλος αν δεν δωσει το οκ ο πελατης...τι λετε τωρα, τηλεφωνηστε ωρες μη αιχμης, τα μεσανυχτα ή πρωι πρωι...

----------


## minas

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76QgWntUbA
> Αναμονή 25 λεπτών στο 13877 CYTA και πάλι CYTA λέμε


Τουλάχιστον δεν χρεώνεται, όπως άρχισε εσχάτως να κάνει η HOL  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τουλάχιστον δεν χρεώνεται, όπως άρχισε εσχάτως να κάνει η HOL


Λογω voip, αν το μοδεμ έχει πρόβλημα τους καλείς από κινητό, ακόμα χειρότερο.

----------


## Atheros

> Λογω voip, αν το μοδεμ έχει πρόβλημα τους καλείς από κινητό, ακόμα χειρότερο.


Δεν χρειάζεται να καλέσεις καθόλου. Πάς σε ένα cyta spot ή κατάστημα cyta και δηλώνεις την βλάβη. Έτσι σε καλούν αυτοί......

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν χρειάζεται να καλέσεις καθόλου. Πάς σε ένα cyta spot ή κατάστημα cyta και δηλώνεις την βλάβη. Έτσι σε καλούν αυτοί......


Χαίρομαι που τα βλέπεις απλά.

1. Πότε σε καλούν ? Του αγίου  ανήμερα? Και κάθομαι σπίτι περιμένοντας την Αγία cyta? Η παίρνω το κινητό και απομακρύνομαι του modem?

2. Το κοντινότερο μαγαζί τους είναι στην Θησέως Καλλιθέα. 
Με αυτοκίνητο δεν πάς
Με συγκοινωνία δεν πάς (θέλει 2)
Με τα πόδια δεν πας, εκτός αν θέλεις να κάνεις εκδρομή
Με μηχανάκι πας, αρκεί νάχεις δεί δελτίο καιρού την προηγουμένη

BTW Τα τηλέφωνα γιατί υπάρχουν? Για να βγαίνουμε βόλτα στους δρόμους?   :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν χρειάζεται να καλέσεις καθόλου. Πάς σε ένα cyta spot ή κατάστημα cyta και δηλώνεις την βλάβη. Έτσι σε καλούν αυτοί......


καθε φορα που παταγα να με καλεσουν απο την cyta δεν ελαβα ποτε τηλεφωνο..

----------


## SkyNet

Θα καλέσουν μια και καλή μετά από αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο  :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

Θά σου πω, εγώ μια φορά πράγματι πήγα με τα πόδια στο Περιστέρι (κατάστημα cyta) Δεν είχα όρεξη να οδηγήσω και να σταθμεύσω παράνομα κάπου κοντά για να με γράψουν,αλλά ούτε και ήθελα να δώσω 1,20 +1,20 € και ατέλειωτη αναμονή στη στάση για λεωφορείο....και έτσι κατέληξα να βάλω μια ώρα το απόγευμα και να πάω με τα πόδια.Κάνει και καλό στην καρδιά.

----------


## Hetfield

Μονο εγω σερνομαι σημερα;

----------


## Godian

και εγω φιλε μου. τι εγινε? πηρε κανεις τηλεφωνο?

----------


## prodromosfan

σε μενα μια χαρα ειναι 
εκανα και κληση σκαιπ και δεν παραπονεθηκαν

----------


## yiannis010

ανατολική θεσσαλονίκη όλα καλά.

----------


## Gordito

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε ακόμα 2 ή 4mbps? Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως θέλουν να κρατούν τις ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα χαμηλά.


Υπαρχουν και καποιοι που δεν μπορουν να πανε παραπανω σε adsl, λογω αποστασης.

----------


## graal

> Δεν χρειάζεται να καλέσεις καθόλου. Πάς σε ένα cyta spot ή κατάστημα cyta και δηλώνεις την βλάβη. Έτσι σε καλούν αυτοί......


Αρνούμαι να δεχτώ στο κατώφλι του 2015 τέτοιο σκηνικό!  :No no:   Να χρειάζεται να παίρνω τους δρόμους για το cyta spot ή το πλησιέστερο κατάστημα cyta για να δηλώσω μια βλάβη. Να σου κολλάει το μηχάνημα και να μην έχεις τηλεφωνία. Ή ακόμα και στην περίπτωση ενός blackout, ή ακόμα και στην πιο ακραία περίπτωση να σου κόψει η δεη το ρεύμα λόγω χρέους, να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο. Δε λέω, πεντακάθαρος ήχος, αλλά από πρακτηκότητα είναι χάλια.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε ακόμα 2 ή 4mbps? Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως θέλουν να κρατούν τις ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα χαμηλά.


Εφ' όσον είναι οικονομικότερα και υπάρχουν περιοχές που έχουν ούτως ή άλλως χαμηλή ταχύτητα καλό είναι να υπάρχει η επιλογή, γλιτώνεις μερικά ευρώ, γιατί να πληρώνεις το εώς 24 αν φτάνεις ως τα 4;

----------


## yiannis010

ανατολική θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή μόνο εγώ εχω σκαμπανεβάσματα ταχύτητας;ούτε ενα βίντεο δεν μπορώ να δω ολοκληρωμένα χωρίς να κολλήσει

----------


## djuan1988

> ανατολική θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή μόνο εγώ εχω σκαμπανεβάσματα ταχύτητας;ούτε ενα βίντεο δεν μπορώ να δω ολοκληρωμένα χωρίς να κολλήσει


Και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει. Γενικά υπάρχει μεγάλη αστάθεια.

----------


## Atheros

Πάει για φούντο κι αυτή.....

----------


## esquellot

> Πάει για φούντο κι αυτή.....


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς?

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει. Γενικά υπάρχει μεγάλη αστάθεια.


Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να επηρεαζεται το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες... Παλιοτερα σε μια επιχειρηση που δουλευα, οταν εκανε παγωνιες δεν μπορουσε να συνδεθει η αποθηκη με τα κεντρικα(4 χλμ αποσταση)...

----------


## SkyNet

> Αρνούμαι να δεχτώ στο κατώφλι του 2015 τέτοιο σκηνικό!   Να χρειάζεται να παίρνω τους δρόμους για το cyta spot ή το πλησιέστερο κατάστημα cyta για να δηλώσω μια βλάβη. Να σου κολλάει το μηχάνημα και να μην έχεις τηλεφωνία. Ή ακόμα και στην περίπτωση ενός blackout, ή ακόμα και στην πιο ακραία περίπτωση να σου κόψει η δεη το ρεύμα λόγω χρέους, να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο. Δε λέω, πεντακάθαρος ήχος, αλλά από πρακτηκότητα είναι χάλια.


+1 ρε παιδιά απαράδεκτο αυτό...

----------


## Atheros

> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς?


http://www.sofokleous10.gr/top-story...B7-cyta-hellas

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%84%CE%B1-2014 η προτελευταία παράγραφος

----------


## esquellot

> http://www.sofokleous10.gr/top-story...B7-cyta-hellas
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%84%CE%B1-2014 η προτελευταία παράγραφος


Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε cyta από ΟΤΕ λόγω κόστους. Μάλλον θα το ξανασκεφτώ. :Thinking:

----------


## Atheros

> Eυχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε cyta από ΟΤΕ λόγω κόστους. Μάλλον θα το ξανασκεφτώ.


Ντάξει,καλή είναι, αν φύγεις απ τον ΟΤΕ καλό θα κάνεις.Μην ανησυχείς κάνα δυο χρόνια ακόμη θα υπάρχει η cyta. :Clap:

----------


## Gordito

Θελω να φυγω απο cyta να παω σε αλλη εταiρια που θα μου δινει vdsl.


Ξερει κανεις ποσο ειναι το τελος διακοπης;
Εχω περιπου 3-4-5 μηνες υπολοιπο στο συμβολαιο.

----------


## yiannis010

> Θελω να φυγω απο cyta να παω σε αλλη εταiρια που θα μου δινει vdsl.
> 
> 
> Ξερει κανεις ποσο ειναι το τελος διακοπης;
> Εχω περιπου 3-4-5 μηνες υπολοιπο στο συμβολαιο.


72 € είναι απ 'οτι ξερω δεν παιζει ρόλο ο χρόνος που απομένει για να λήξει το συμβόλαιο

----------


## minas

> Αρνούμαι να δεχτώ στο κατώφλι του 2015 τέτοιο σκηνικό!   Να χρειάζεται να παίρνω τους δρόμους για το cyta spot ή το πλησιέστερο κατάστημα cyta για να δηλώσω μια βλάβη. Να σου κολλάει το μηχάνημα και να μην έχεις τηλεφωνία. Ή ακόμα και στην περίπτωση ενός blackout, ή ακόμα και στην πιο ακραία περίπτωση να σου κόψει η δεη το ρεύμα λόγω χρέους, να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο. Δε λέω, πεντακάθαρος ήχος, αλλά από πρακτηκότητα είναι χάλια.


Είσαι υπερβολικός με το σχόλιο για το 2015... Τεχνικά, οι περιορισμοί που τίθενται είναι προφανείς και εύκολα παρακάμπτονται.
Η εξάρτηση από το ρεύμα λύνεται με ένα UPS που πολλοί έχουν ούτως ή άλλως στον router για αδιάλειπτη παροχή δικτύου ακόμα και σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος. Στην περίπτωση που η τηλεφωνία δυσλειτουργεί, σε κανέναν πάροχο δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις από το ίδιο τηλέφωνο. Εάν δεν θέλεις να καλέσεις από κινητό ή άλλο τηλέφωνο, γιατί να μην περάσεις από κάποιο κατάστημα?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> . Στην περίπτωση που η τηλεφωνία δυσλειτουργεί, σε κανέναν πάροχο δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις από το ίδιο τηλέφωνο. Εάν δεν θέλεις να καλέσεις από κινητό ή άλλο τηλέφωνο, γιατί να μην περάσεις από κάποιο κατάστημα?


Μηνά μου καλή χρονιά
Πήρα κόκκινα γυαλιά κι όλα γύρω σινεμά τα βλέπω...

Σε περίπτωση που το internet δυσλειτουργεί σε άλλο πάροχο το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει, στη cyta όχι. Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν υπάρχει τεχνική υποστήριξη που στην σύγχρονη cyta, υπολειτουργεί.
Από κινητό? Με 20 λεπτά αναμονή?

Κατάστημα cyta? Το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις?
Πόσες φορές θάπρεπε να είχα πάει για ένα πρόβλημα που κοντεύει να χρονίσει (από τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού - το εξάμηνο το φάγανε) Κολλάει που και πού το τηλέφωνο και η λύση(?  :Mad: ) που δόσανε είναι να κάνει ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ reboot το modem kai να αποσυνδέονται από το internet όλες οι συσκευές. Ποιό vpn και πράσειν άλογα? Η τεχνολογία cyta εγγυάται.

Και είμαι και σε vdsl

Τώρα που άλλαξε ο χρόνος πάω για ΟΤΕ κι ας είμαι ακόμα σε συμβόλαιο

----------


## Hetfield

Οι DNS της Cyta ειναι για τα πανηγυρια, πρεπει να εχουν πεσει ορισμενοι.

----------


## Godian

πες μου λινκ αμα θελεις να σου πω αμα μπαινει σε εμενα

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν εμπαινε με τιποτα στην αγγλικη εκδοση της wikipedia.
Αλλαξα σε opendns κι ολα καλα.

----------


## Atheros

> Δεν εμπαινε με τιποτα στην αγγλικη εκδοση της wikipedia.
> Αλλαξα σε opendns κι ολα καλα.


Άν εννοείς εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

σε εμένα μπήκα με την πρώτη με τους DNS της CYTA όπως είναι στο modem.Δεν έχω πειράξει καμμία ρύθμιση δικτύου.Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## lak100

θεωρω οτι ενω η cyta καλες τιμες στο σκετο 24αρι ειναι πανακιρβη με τα 23 ευρω τιμη καταλογου τα εδωσα για ενα χρονο αλλα τωρα το πηγαμε στα 16.10 που για μενα θα ερεπε να ειναι η κανονικη τιμη καταλογου

----------


## Hetfield

> θεωρω οτι ενω η cyta καλες τιμες στο σκετο 24αρι ειναι πανακιρβη με τα 23 ευρω τιμη καταλογου τα εδωσα για ενα χρονο αλλα τωρα το πηγαμε στα 16.10 που για μενα θα ερεπε να ειναι η κανονικη τιμη καταλογου


Τα εχουμε πει χιλιαδες φορες. Αυτο που λες, να παει η κανονικη τιμη καταλογου σε εξεφτελιστικα επιπεδα, απλα δεν γινεται.
Εσυ δουλευεις τζαμπα; Μηπως να δουλεψουν οι υπαλληλοι της Cyta τζαμπα;
Μονο τα 8€ πανε κατευθειαν στον ΟΤΕ για τη γραμμη.

Και το τελευταιο διαστημα η Cyta, τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τη δικη μου υπηρεσια που πληρωνω 35€/μηνα, παει κατα διαολου. Το δικτυο τους εχει πατωσει και η εξυπηρετηση σους ειναι ενα μαυρο χαλι (ενα μηνα+ περιμενω απαντηση απο την εξυπηρετηση για ενα θεμα που προεκυψε). 
Αυτα τα παθαινουν οι εταιριες που δινουν υπηρεσιες με 18€/μηνα τα παντα ολα.

----------


## lak100

οι αλλες  εταιρεις ποσο εχουν το σκετο 24αρι? στην αδερφη μου στην hol με 16 ευρω πηρα 24αρι αστικα  /υπεραστικα 300 προς κινητα και Απεριοριστα Διεθνη αυτη μενουν μεσα? η wind  δινει το ιδιο με cyta 20 ευρω με 12 μηνο και 500mb mobile internet http://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti...ind-broadband/ να δεκτω οτι ειναι λιγα τα 16 ας το βαλει 20 ευρω με καποια λεπτα δωρο αλλα οχι 23

----------


## Hetfield

> οι αλλες  εταιρεις ποσο εχουν το σκετο 24αρι? στην αδερφη μου στην hol με 16 ευρω πηρα 24αρι αστικα  /υπεραστικα 300 προς κινητα και Απεριοριστα Διεθνη αυτη μενουν μεσα? η wind  δινει το ιδιο με cyta 20 ευρω με 12 μηνο και 500mb mobile internet http://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti...ind-broadband/ να δεκτω οτι ειναι λιγα τα 16 ας το βαλει 20 ευρω με καποια λεπτα δωρο αλλα οχι 23


Η HOL και η WIND ειναι εταιριες β' διαλογης. Και τζαμπα να τα δινανε τα πακετα τους δεν θα μου λεγε κατι.

16€ με απεριοριστες εθνικες και διεθνης κλησεις... εε βγαλε 8€ τα εξοδα οτε, κανε τα μαθηματικα σου και απαντησε μονος σου αν μπαινει μεσα η οχι.

----------


## Atheros

Στις 13 λήγει ο χρόνος.....θα πάρω τηλ στην cyta και θα ζητήσω να μου δώσουν εως 24 και τηλέφωνα με χρονοχρέωση,με προκαταβολή τα πάγια για ένα χρόνο με 15€ και δώρο ένα πάγιο! Αλλιώς έφυγααααα.........

----------


## lak100

> Η HOL και η WIND ειναι εταιριες β' διαλογης. Και τζαμπα να τα δινανε τα πακετα τους δεν θα μου λεγε κατι.
> 
> 16€ με απεριοριστες εθνικες και διεθνης κλησεις... εε βγαλε 8€ τα εξοδα οτε, κανε τα μαθηματικα σου και απαντησε μονος σου αν μπαινει μεσα η οχι.


 τι εννοεις β διαλογης? ειναι πιο πολλα χρονια στη Ελληνικη αγορα απο την cyta αν αυτο λεει κατι

----------


## Hetfield

> τι εννοεις β διαλογης? ειναι πιο πολλα χρονια στη Ελληνικη αγορα απο την cyta αν αυτο λεει κατι


Τιποτα δε μου λεει το ποσα χρονια ειναι στην αγορα.
Οι υπηρεσιες τους (ειδικα της WIND) ειναι κακιστης ποιοτητας.

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά μου. 
Έχω crc errors τι είναι;;

----------


## Hetfield

Λαθη ροης των πακετων ειναι.
Στα εκατομμυρια (τουλαχιστον) πακετα που σταλθηκαν απο την ωρα του κλειδωματος, 10 ηταν λανθασμενα και σταλθηκαν εκ νεου.
Απειροελαχιστη ποσοτητα δηλαδη

----------


## Godian

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ φίλε μου

----------


## Atheros

Λοιπόν, σε επικοινωνία σήμερα με το τμήμα ανανεώσεων της CYTA μου έκαναν 3 προσφορές:

α) Εώς 8 Mbps,απεριόριστα σταθερά,40 λεπτά κινητά για 1 χρόνο με 19,50( αυτό είχα τώρα και πληρώνω 22€ )
β)Έως 24 Mbps, με 16,10 το μήνα για 1 χρόνο
γ)Έως 24 Mbps ,360 λεπτά σταθερά,40 λεπτά κινητά στα 19,50 για 1 χρόνο

Ανανέωσα στην τρίτη προσφορά,πιστεύω καλύπτει καλύτερα τις ανάγκες μου και η τιμή φαίνεται δίκαιη :Smile:

----------


## esquellot

Ενδιαφέρον. Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Είναι απλά τραγικοί

Περίπου ένα μήνα μετά την έγγραφη υποβολή παραπόνων (είχαν προηγηθεί και είχαν ακολουθήσει πολλές κλήσεις προς την τεχνική υποστήριξη) κλείστηκε ραντεβού και εμφανίστηκε σήμερα το πρωί τεχνικός.

Τον περίμενα 9 - 13:00, ήρθε στις 12:30
Είχε μαζί του νέο modem του κουτιού (με την ζελατίνα) και μηχάνημα να δεί την γραμμή.
Μόνο που έχω vdsl και εκείνος έφερε  adsl

Μου έδειξε το χαρτί που του είχανε δόσει και ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν ανέφεραν vdsl

Κατά τα άλλα με κλείσανε σπίτι και με γεμίσανε νεύρα
Θα κλειστεί άλλο ραντεβού κάποτε..

----------


## neo24gr

παλια η cyta μου εδινε ip, που φαινοταν στην χαρτη ,στον κομβο της περιοχης μου.
ενω τωρα η Ip δειχνει αθηνα.
γιατι?

----------


## Hetfield

> παλια η cyta μου εδινε ip, που φαινοταν στην χαρτη ,στον κομβο της περιοχης μου.
> ενω τωρα η Ip δειχνει αθηνα.
> γιατι?


Γιατι η αντιστοιχηση της IP μπορει να μη γινεται απαραιτητα στην περιοχη σου.

----------


## geopro64

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα τους συνδρομητές της CYTA.
Μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά μια προσφορά από CYTA για Internet & τηλεφωνία και χρόνο προς κινητά στα 32 € (22+10 λόγω δεύτερου τηλεφωνικού αριθμού msn)
Βρίσκομαι στο περιστέρι και η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια λόγω χαλκού και μεγάλης απόστασης (52 db εξασθένηση) από το d slam.Το μέγιστο download μου είναι 3,5 Mbit
Στον ΟΤΕ είμαι σε ISDN με κεφαλικό & msn ,με άψογη τηλεφωνία (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις σαν εξερχόμενο αριθμό μόνον τον κεφαλικό ,για λόγους χρέωσης) Αλήθεια  στην CYTA ποιος αριθμός εξερχόμενος εμφανίζεται ;
Μπορούν κεφαλικό και msn να καλούν το ένα το άλλο όπως στον ΟΤΕ ;
Στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φαντάζομαι ότι κεφαλικό & msn είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητα και διακριτά .Δεν πιστεύω αν μια εισερχόμενη κλήση δεν απαντηθεί , να κάνει αυτόματη προώθηση στον άλλο αριθμό !!! Καήκαμε !!!
Στην CYTA πόσο παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εχεις τηλεφωνία voip σε κακή γραμμή ;
Δεν σπανίζουν στην γραμμή μου οι αποσυγχρονισμοι ,χωρίς να είναι και πολύ συχνοί (σε ΟΤΕ πάντα)
Με το θέμα της διακοπής τάσης του ρεύματος το λύνεις με ένα ups (ας πούμε) , με τους αποσυγχρονισμους οι οποίοι στην CYTA ενδέχεται να είναι και συχνότεροι, τι κάνουμε ;
Όσοι είναι σε αυτή την κατηγορία τι έχουν παρατηρήσει όταν και οι δυο τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί είναι σε χρήση και ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζεις αρχεία ;Δουλεύει ή ακούγεται σαν συνομιλία στα βραχέα ; 
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν περιμένω το voip της CYTA να είναι εφάμιλλο με το ISDN του ΟΤΕ αλλά το θέμα είναι να κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου. Έχω συνηθίσει να σηκώνω το ακουστικό και να μιλώ χωρίς να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί αυτό και να μην γίνεται.
Συγγνώμη για τον χείμαρρο των ερωτήσεων.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mike_871

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα τους συνδρομητές της CYTA.
> Μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά μια προσφορά από CYTA για Internet & τηλεφωνία και χρόνο προς κινητά στα 32 € (22+10 λόγω δεύτερου τηλεφωνικού αριθμού msn)
> Βρίσκομαι στο περιστέρι και η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια λόγω χαλκού και μεγάλης απόστασης (52 db εξασθένηση) από το d slam.Το μέγιστο download μου είναι 3,5 Mbit
> Στον ΟΤΕ είμαι σε ISDN με κεφαλικό & msn ,με άψογη τηλεφωνία (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις σαν εξερχόμενο αριθμό μόνον τον κεφαλικό ,για λόγους χρέωσης) Αλήθεια  στην CYTA ποιος αριθμός εξερχόμενος εμφανίζεται ;
> Μπορούν κεφαλικό και msn να καλούν το ένα το άλλο όπως στον ΟΤΕ ;
> Στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φαντάζομαι ότι κεφαλικό & msn είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητα και διακριτά .Δεν πιστεύω αν μια εισερχόμενη κλήση δεν απαντηθεί , να κάνει αυτόματη προώθηση στον άλλο αριθμό !!! Καήκαμε !!!
> Στην CYTA πόσο παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εχεις τηλεφωνία voip σε κακή γραμμή ;
> Δεν σπανίζουν στην γραμμή μου οι αποσυγχρονισμοι ,χωρίς να είναι και πολύ συχνοί (σε ΟΤΕ πάντα)
> Με το θέμα της διακοπής τάσης του ρεύματος το λύνεις με ένα ups (ας πούμε) , με τους αποσυγχρονισμους οι οποίοι στην CYTA ενδέχεται να είναι και συχνότεροι, τι κάνουμε ;
> ...


μαλλον πρεπει να ανοιξεις θεμα για ολα αυτα

----------


## geopro64

Να το κάνω μόνος μου ή μπορεί να το κάνει ο διαχειριστής ;

----------


## dimitri_ns

Οποιο voip και να βάλεις, αυξάνεις την πιθανότητα προβλημάτων
Να λάβεις υπόψη σου ότι συνήθως οι πάροχοι voip όπως η cyta, σου χαμηλώνουν και το up/down για μεγαλύτερη άνεση στο voip

Οπότε δέν.

Η μόνη σου λύση φαίνεται το vdsl,  αν και πότε..

----------


## Hetfield

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα τους συνδρομητές της CYTA.
> Μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά μια προσφορά από CYTA για Internet & τηλεφωνία και χρόνο προς κινητά στα 32 € (22+10 λόγω δεύτερου τηλεφωνικού αριθμού msn)
> Βρίσκομαι στο περιστέρι και η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια λόγω χαλκού και μεγάλης απόστασης (52 db εξασθένηση) από το d slam.Το μέγιστο download μου είναι 3,5 Mbit
> Στον ΟΤΕ είμαι σε ISDN με κεφαλικό & msn ,με άψογη τηλεφωνία (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις σαν εξερχόμενο αριθμό μόνον τον κεφαλικό ,για λόγους χρέωσης) Αλήθεια  στην CYTA ποιος αριθμός εξερχόμενος εμφανίζεται ;
> Μπορούν κεφαλικό και msn να καλούν το ένα το άλλο όπως στον ΟΤΕ ;
> Στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φαντάζομαι ότι κεφαλικό & msn είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητα και διακριτά .Δεν πιστεύω αν μια εισερχόμενη κλήση δεν απαντηθεί , να κάνει αυτόματη προώθηση στον άλλο αριθμό !!! Καήκαμε !!!
> Στην CYTA πόσο παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εχεις τηλεφωνία voip σε κακή γραμμή ;
> Δεν σπανίζουν στην γραμμή μου οι αποσυγχρονισμοι ,χωρίς να είναι και πολύ συχνοί (σε ΟΤΕ πάντα)
> Με το θέμα της διακοπής τάσης του ρεύματος το λύνεις με ένα ups (ας πούμε) , με τους αποσυγχρονισμους οι οποίοι στην CYTA ενδέχεται να είναι και συχνότεροι, τι κάνουμε ;
> ...


Εννοειται το voip εξαρταται και απο τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης σου.
Αν εχει σωστη συμπεριφορα η γραμμη σου δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με το voip.
Απο κει και περα τα 2 τηλεφωνικα νουμερα ειναι εντελως ανεξαρτητα μεταξυ τους. Αυτο σημαινει οτι εμφανιζεται το νουμερο απο το οποιο καλεις και δεν γινεται αυτοματα προωθηση κλησεων στον αλλον αριθμο αν δεν το επιλεξεις εσυ.
Το voip εχει αρκετα καλη ποιοτητα στην τηλεφωνια, ακομα και στα 2 τηλεφωνα να μιλας δεν επηρεαζεται το ιντερνετ σου, ουτε θα ακους τον ηχο σα βραχεα.

----------


## Panosgep

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα τους συνδρομητές της CYTA.
> Μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά μια προσφορά από CYTA για Internet & τηλεφωνία και χρόνο προς κινητά στα 32 € (22+10 λόγω δεύτερου τηλεφωνικού αριθμού msn)
> Βρίσκομαι στο περιστέρι και η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια λόγω χαλκού και μεγάλης απόστασης (52 db εξασθένηση) από το d slam.Το μέγιστο download μου είναι 3,5 Mbit
> Στον ΟΤΕ είμαι σε ISDN με κεφαλικό & msn ,με άψογη τηλεφωνία (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις σαν εξερχόμενο αριθμό μόνον τον κεφαλικό ,για λόγους χρέωσης) Αλήθεια  στην CYTA ποιος αριθμός εξερχόμενος εμφανίζεται ;
> Μπορούν κεφαλικό και msn να καλούν το ένα το άλλο όπως στον ΟΤΕ ;
> Στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φαντάζομαι ότι κεφαλικό & msn είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητα και διακριτά .Δεν πιστεύω αν μια εισερχόμενη κλήση δεν απαντηθεί , να κάνει αυτόματη προώθηση στον άλλο αριθμό !!! Καήκαμε !!!
> Στην CYTA πόσο παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εχεις τηλεφωνία voip σε κακή γραμμή ;
> Δεν σπανίζουν στην γραμμή μου οι αποσυγχρονισμοι ,χωρίς να είναι και πολύ συχνοί (σε ΟΤΕ πάντα)
> Με το θέμα της διακοπής τάσης του ρεύματος το λύνεις με ένα ups (ας πούμε) , με τους αποσυγχρονισμους οι οποίοι στην CYTA ενδέχεται να είναι και συχνότεροι, τι κάνουμε ;
> ...


Επίσης θα κλειδώσει η ταχύτητα και λίγο παραπάνω λόγω ISDN που έχεις τώρα...

----------


## dimangelid

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα τους συνδρομητές της CYTA.
> Μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά μια προσφορά από CYTA για Internet & τηλεφωνία και χρόνο προς κινητά στα 32 € (22+10 λόγω δεύτερου τηλεφωνικού αριθμού msn)
> Βρίσκομαι στο περιστέρι και η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια λόγω χαλκού και μεγάλης απόστασης (52 db εξασθένηση) από το d slam.Το μέγιστο download μου είναι 3,5 Mbit
> Στον ΟΤΕ είμαι σε ISDN με κεφαλικό & msn ,με άψογη τηλεφωνία (αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πρέπει να ορίσεις σαν εξερχόμενο αριθμό μόνον τον κεφαλικό ,για λόγους χρέωσης) Αλήθεια  στην CYTA ποιος αριθμός εξερχόμενος εμφανίζεται ;
> Μπορούν κεφαλικό και msn να καλούν το ένα το άλλο όπως στον ΟΤΕ ;
> Στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φαντάζομαι ότι κεφαλικό & msn είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητα και διακριτά .Δεν πιστεύω αν μια εισερχόμενη κλήση δεν απαντηθεί , να κάνει αυτόματη προώθηση στον άλλο αριθμό !!! Καήκαμε !!!
> Στην CYTA πόσο παρακινδυνευμένο είναι να εχεις τηλεφωνία voip σε κακή γραμμή ;
> Δεν σπανίζουν στην γραμμή μου οι αποσυγχρονισμοι ,χωρίς να είναι και πολύ συχνοί (σε ΟΤΕ πάντα)
> Με το θέμα της διακοπής τάσης του ρεύματος το λύνεις με ένα ups (ας πούμε) , με τους αποσυγχρονισμους οι οποίοι στην CYTA ενδέχεται να είναι και συχνότεροι, τι κάνουμε ;
> ...


1) Για το αν οι δύο γραμμές της Cyta μοιράζονται το ίδιο πακέτο ομιλίας, θα πρέπει να τους ρωτήσεις, δεν το γνωρίζω. Οι γραμμές είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητες.
2) Από όσο ξέρω ρυθμίζουν τον κάθε αριθμό να χτυπάει ξεχωριστά σε κάθε θύρα του router. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να στο προγραμματίσουν να χτυπάνε και οι δύο αριθμοί ταυτόχρονα στις δύο θύρες.
3) Παρακινδυνευμένο σε κακή γραμμή είναι μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχεις αποσυγχρονισμούς. Και σε περιπτώσεις όπου η ΔΕΗ κάνει συχνά νούμερα στην περιοχή σου! Αλλιώς σε ποιότητα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με την ISDN, δεν θα καταλάβεις καμία διαφορά. Από ότι διαβάζω στο forum έχουν καλό QoS και δεν έχει προβλήματα όταν χρησιμοποιείς στο full την γραμμή σου.

Γενικά πάντως η γραμμή σου μπορεί και να συμπεριφερθεί καλύτερα με την Cyta γιατί δεν είναι ISDN. Ψάξε λίγο καλύτερα στο forum μήπως υπάρχουν άτομα από την περιοχή σου που έχουν Cyta ώστε να σχηματίσεις άποψη. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πήγαινα σε αυτούς γιατί τα σχόλια που διαβάζω στο forum είναι πολύ αμφιλεγόμενα. Σε άλλον δουλεύει καλά, άλλος έχει προβλήματα στο youtube, άλλος στο σερφάρισμα κλπ. Επίσης αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς webmail, αλλά κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το Outlook ή το Mozilla Thunderbird, έχε υπ' όψιν σου ότι μπλοκάρουν την θύρα 25 για εξερχόμενα e-mail και σε υποχρεώνουν να χρησιμοποιείς τον δικό τους mail server. Αν ο mail server που χρησιμοποιείς παίζει με ssl και είναι σε άλλη θύρα, τότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## 1oneway

Καλημέρα σε όλους

η μία πόρτα τηλεφώνου στο router, μάλλον τα έφτυσε - ξέρει κανείς αν απλά κάνω αίτημα και μου στέλνουν άλλο ή θα πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι να ελέγξει κλπ (δηλ να χάσω μια μέρα άδεια).

Σημ: Έχω ένα μαύρο μάρκας Pirelli - κάθε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη.  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> 
> η μία πόρτα τηλεφώνου στο router, μάλλον τα έφτυσε - ξέρει κανείς αν απλά κάνω αίτημα και μου στέλνουν άλλο ή θα πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι να ελέγξει κλπ (δηλ να χάσω μια μέρα άδεια).
> 
> Σημ: Έχω ένα μαύρο μάρκας Pirelli - κάθε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη.


Χθές μου αλλάξανε router pirelli vdsl αφού μου βγάλανε το λάδι
Κάποιος συμφουρίτης το ανοιγόκλεινε 10 φορές την ημέρα για να του το αλλάξουνε
Θεωρητικά είναι πιό σοβαροί όταν πρόκειται για τηλέφωνο
Με κρατήσανε 2 μέρες σπίτι, γιατί την πρώτη φορά φέρανε λάθος εξοπλισμό (adsl αντί για vdsl)

Δεν βοήθησα και πολύ  :Razz: 
Αλλά αυτή είναι η εμπειρία μου
Καλή τύχη

----------


## NexTiN

Αν εχεις μονο ενα τηλεφωνικο αριθμο, παιρνεις τηλεφωνο και σου τον περνανε στην Phone 2.Μπορεις να το κανεις και μονος σου αν μπεις με admin κωδικους (κυκλοφορουν στο φορουμ).Πας Extensions In/Out και επιλεγεις ο αριθμος να παιζει στην Phone 2 (ξετικαρεις το Phone 1).

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> 
> η μία πόρτα τηλεφώνου στο router, μάλλον τα έφτυσε - ξέρει κανείς αν απλά κάνω αίτημα και μου στέλνουν άλλο ή θα πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι να ελέγξει κλπ (δηλ να χάσω μια μέρα άδεια).
> 
> Σημ: Έχω ένα μαύρο μάρκας Pirelli - κάθε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη.


http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/502183-...D%CE%BF%CF%85/

----------


## 1oneway

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το PM, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ και τις 2 πόρτες με διαφορετικά νούμερα (έχω το full πακέτο).

Απ' ότι λένε στο myphone.gr forum, έρχεται με courier νέος router μετά από σχετικό αίτημα - αλλά μπορεί να καθυστερήσει ώρες/μέρες η ενεργοποίηση.  :Sad: 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## alex24

Δηλωνεις βλαβη,το τεχνικο τμημα σημειωνει στο συστημα αλλαγη εξοπλισμου πας στο καταστημα πας τον παλιο πισω περνεις καινουργιο συμπληρωνουν απο το καταστημα το serial number στο συστημα και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## 1oneway

> Δηλωνεις βλαβη,το τεχνικο τμημα σημειωνει στο συστημα αλλαγη εξοπλισμου πας στο καταστημα πας τον παλιο πισω περνεις καινουργιο συμπληρωνουν απο το καταστημα το serial number στο συστημα και εισαι ετοιμος


Thanx  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

Σα να βελτιωθηκε ο χρονος αναμονης στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων.
Το δικτυο ομως ειναι μπουκωμενο

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εκεί στην cyta τόσο χαλιά πάνε οικονομικά; Ακόμα και για την αντικατάσταση άρχισαν να ζητάνε 70αρια; Ρεε σοβαρευτείτε και φτιάξτε κανένα δίκτυο και την τεχνική υποστήριξη και άφησε το ¨ότι μπορείτε να αρπάξετε ¨....

----------


## neo24gr

> Εκεί στην cyta τόσο χαλιά πάνε οικονομικά; Ακόμα και για την αντικατάσταση άρχισαν να ζητάνε 70αρια; Ρεε σοβαρευτείτε και φτιάξτε κανένα δίκτυο και την τεχνική υποστήριξη και άφησε το ¨ότι μπορείτε να αρπάξετε ¨....


τι αντιικατασταση???

----------


## yiannis010

> Εκεί στην cyta τόσο χαλιά πάνε οικονομικά; Ακόμα και για την αντικατάσταση άρρχισαν να ζητάνε 70αρια; Ρεε σοβαρευτείτε και φτιάξτε κανένα δίκτυο και την τεχνική υποστήριξη και άφησε το ¨ότι μπορείτε να αρπάξετε ¨....


έχω την εντύπωση πως αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν επιστρέψει το ρούτερ .

- - - Updated - - -

σήμερα μου ήρθε και μένα ο λογαριασμός της cyta .είμαι στην προσφορά που είχε κάνει για το 24μηνο με 22€.....έχει έρθει 17,5 και όχι 22.έχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο σε κανέναν ;

----------


## Gordito

Εδώ Ηλιούπολη δεν έχω εγώ ούτε ο από πάνω ίντερνετ από την cyta.  Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω δει καν. 

Να έχουμε θέμα;

----------


## prodromosfan

αγ. αρτεμιος ολα κανονικα

----------


## Gordito

Πηρα την εξυπηρετηση και εχουν οντως καποιο θεμα στην Ηλιουπολη, αλλα την ωρα που μιλουσα με τον 'τεχνικο' λυθηκε και εχω ιντερνετ κανονικα

----------


## Atheros

Μπές στην πύλη πελατών My Cyta με τους κωδικούς που σου έδωσαν κατά την ενεργοποίηση και εκεί θα δείς  τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό που αναφέρει τα ποσά που χρεώνει. Ενημέρωσε και εμάς άν σου κάναν έκπτωση.

----------


## yiannis010

> Μπές στην πύλη πελατών My Cyta με τους κωδικούς που σου έδωσαν κατά την ενεργοποίηση και εκεί θα δείς  τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό που αναφέρει τα ποσά που χρεώνει. Ενημέρωσε και εμάς άν σου κάναν έκπτωση.


δεν φαινεται καοια εκπτωση περα απ αυτες που ονομαζει ειδικες εκπτωσεις ουτε μπορω να συγκρινω με προηγουμενο λογαριασμο

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν φαινεται καοια εκπτωση περα απ αυτες που ονομαζει ειδικες εκπτωσεις ουτε μπορω να συγκρινω με προηγουμενο λογαριασμο


είναι λάθος λογαριασμός τελικά.θα προστεθει το ποσό που αναλογεί στον επόμενο λογαριασμο.

----------


## Hetfield

Μαλλον στην Cyta τραβανε πολλα ζορια με τους λογαριασμους. 
Αυξηση ζητησης των υπηρεσιων; Δυσκολο.
Μαλλον εγιναν μπαχαλο λογω μη επαρκους προσωπικου.

Στον πατερα μου πηγα να του βαλω Cyta αλλα ο ΟΤΕ του εκανα καλυτερη προσφορα και παρεμεινα ΟΤΕ εντος των προβλεπομενων προθεσμιων. 
Παρολα αυτα με ενεργοποιησαν, κακως με χρεωσαν τελη συνδεσης και τελη προωρης αποσυνδεσης. Ολα αυτα των Σεπτεμβρη.
Μετα το Νοεμβρη ηρθε εκκαθαριστικος λογαριασμος με μηδενικο ποσο αφου επεστρεψα στον ΟΤΕ εντος προθεσμιας.

Ε λοιπον τον Ιανουαριο εκδοθηκε λογαριασμος παλι με τα τελη συνδεσης και προωρης αποσυνδεσης!
Τσιρκο αυτη η εταιρια.

----------


## djuan1988

Και στους γονείς μου στέλνουν εδώ και 3 μήνες λογαριασμό αυξημένο κατά 11€.  Έκαναν ανανέωση συμβολαίου και δεν έχουν περάσει την καινούργια τιμή.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Eχει καποιος προβλημα αυτη την στιγμη με εξωτερικο? εχω τρελο packet loss

----------


## Godian

Δε ξέρω φιλε μου. 
Αλλά τελευταία δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που μου προσφέρει.

----------


## yiannis010

> Δε ξέρω φιλε μου. 
> Αλλά τελευταία δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που μου προσφέρει.


σε ποιες υπηρεσίες αναφέρεσαι για να καταλάβουμε και οι υπόλοιποι

- - - Updated - - -




> Eχει καποιος προβλημα αυτη την στιγμη με εξωτερικο? εχω τρελο packet loss


έχω και γω πρόβλημα 3-4 μέρες  όχι σε τρελό επίπεδο.αλλά σήμερα παράγινε το κακό

----------


## Godian

Στο ιντερνετ φίλε μου. 
Και στην εξυπηρετηση τους μετά το μεγάλο Black out

----------


## yiannis010

> Στο ιντερνετ φίλε μου. 
> Και στην εξυπηρετηση τους μετά το μεγάλο Black out


εγώ ρώτησα αν μπορούσες να αναφερθείς σε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο .πχ έχει πέσει η ταχυτητά σου ; ή στην εξυπηρέτηση τί σε προβληματίζει.αλλά οκ αφού το λες εσύ έτσι θα είναι

----------


## Gio Alex

Έχει κάποιος πόβλημα σήμερα? Το dl μου σέρνεται... Είμαι στο ~450kbps ενώ κανονικά ήμουν στα 1,2ΜΒ. Περιοχή Νέα Χαλκηδόνα

----------


## Thodoris92

> Έχει κάποιος πόβλημα σήμερα? Το dl μου σέρνεται... Είμαι στο ~450kbps ενώ κανονικά ήμουν στα 1,2ΜΒ. Περιοχή Νέα Χαλκηδόνα


Όχι εγώ μια χαρά. Περιοχή Πάτρα

----------


## Hetfield

> Έχει κάποιος πόβλημα σήμερα? Το dl μου σέρνεται... Είμαι στο ~450kbps ενώ κανονικά ήμουν στα 1,2ΜΒ. Περιοχή Νέα Χαλκηδόνα


Κι εγω ειμαι ενα βημα πριν το συρσιμο.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

here no problem dling 1.20mb/s

----------


## nnn

Σαν κάτι να μην πηγαίνει καλά αυτήν την ώρα.

----------


## Gio Alex

Μίλησα με TS και μάλλον υγρασία στο ΚΑΦΑΟ λόγω βροχής. Έχει ξαναγίνει. Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## odim

Λοιπον οι βλακες απο τη hol να μην κανουν τον κοπο να ερχονται αδικα στο σπιτι μου τρεις την ωρα,δεν ενδιαφερομαι και ειδικα τωρα που ενσωματωθηκε με vodafone δεν προκειται να παω,οτι εχει να κανει με vodafone παιρνει το δρομο των κρυφων χρεωσεων και οτι συνεπαγεται με αυτο,ολοι γνωριζουμε τι εστι vodafone ολα αυτα τα χρονια,ημουν επιφυλακτικος με cyta αλλα τελικα με εβγαλε ασπροπροσωπο,πολυ ευχαριστημενος με την εταιρια και μια συμβουλη στη δοιηκηση ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ Η CYTA KAI ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ VODAFONE διοτι ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ.......να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους...γιατι κατι ακουστηκε πριν κανα χρονο και για cyta Ελλαδος..

----------


## nokian82

Αν διακοψω το συμβολαιο μου με την cyta πριν περασουν τα 2 χρονια θα πληρωσω 70 ευρω σωστα;

Με πηραν απο Nova για προσφορα και με ειπε οτι μπορεις να μην τα πληρωσεις αρκει να μην χρειαστει να ξανα πας σε αυτους, ισχυει κατι τετοιο;

----------


## esquellot

> Αν διακοψω το συμβολαιο μου με την cyta πριν περασουν τα 2 χρονια θα πληρωσω 70 ευρω σωστα;
> 
> Με πηραν απο Nova για προσφορα και με ειπε οτι μπορεις να μην τα πληρωσεις αρκει να μην χρειαστει να ξανα πας σε αυτους, ισχυει κατι τετοιο;


Ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει για να πουλήσει. Σεβάσου την υπογραφή σου. Δεν είναι νόμιμο το να μην πληρώσεις για πρόωρη διακοπή συμβολαίου. Θα σε κυνηγήσουν και θα σου κοστίσει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## nokian82

> Ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει για να πουλήσει. Σεβάσου την υπογραφή σου. Δεν είναι νόμιμο το να μην πληρώσεις για πρόωρη διακοπή συμβολαίου. Θα σε κυνηγήσουν και θα σου κοστίσει πολύ περισσότερο.


Βρε δεν θα το κανω γιατι δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση απλα ηθελα να δω αν ισχυουν αυτα που λενε για να πουλησουν. Αν ηταν να αλλαξω θα πηγαινα σε HCN.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Μίλησα με TS και μάλλον υγρασία στο ΚΑΦΑΟ λόγω βροχής. Έχει ξαναγίνει. Άντε να δούμε...


Από το πρωί τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ νεκρά... Τι γίνεται γμτ!!!!!

----------


## yiannis010

ρε παιδια εδώ και μερικές μέρες με εχει ταραξει στην αργοπορία.παιζω καινενα παιχνιδι μου βγαζει συνεχεια μηνυμα πως η συνδεση ειναι αργη πάω να δω κανενα βιντεο ,αλλες φορες μου βγαζει την πιστη αλλες φορες τρεχει κανονικα.....οταν διαπιστώνω το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα το τσεκαρω με ενα σερβερ ftp δειχνει πως το κατεβασμα ειναι μαι χαρα.....έχει παρουσιαστει σε κανεναν αντιστοιχο προβλημα.με εχει σκασει τις τελευταιες μερες

----------


## Manolis_karas

Την τελευταία εβδομάδα έχω συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και για να μην σύρνεται, πρέπει να κάνω συνεχώς restart στο modem. είχα πολύ καιρό να δω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## neo24gr

μια απο τα ιδια και εγω εδω και 3 βδομαδες.
εχω και κυμενομενο Noise Margin ,απο 13.5 εως 4,5 
παιζει σαν φλιπερακι.

----------


## yiannis010

και γω επικοινωνησα με τεχνικη υπηρεσια και βρηκαμε πως εχω απώλεια πακετων,θα το δουν λεει........

----------


## neo24gr

> και γω επικοινωνησα με τεχνικη υπηρεσια και βρηκαμε πως εχω απώλεια πακετων,θα το δουν λεει........


οταν λες απωλεια πακετων?πως το καταλαβαινεις αυτο?

----------


## Hetfield

> οταν λες απωλεια πακετων?πως το καταλαβαινεις αυτο?


Με ενα απλο επαναλαμβανομενο ping

----------


## sweet dreams

> οταν λες απωλεια πακετων?πως το καταλαβαινεις αυτο?


Ανοίγουμε την γραμμή εντολής και γράφουμε: netstat -e και Εnter

----------


## Hetfield

> Ανοίγουμε την γραμμή εντολής και γράφουμε: netstat -e και Εnter


Το Netstat θα δειξει την απωλεια πακετων μεταξυ του router και του υπολογιστη, οχι της γραμμης.

----------


## yiannis010

εγω παιδιά έδωσα την εντολη  ping -t www.google.gr .

απο την άλλη δεν ξέρω και πόσο είναι το φυσιολογικό.....οι απώλειες πρέπει να είναι μηδενικές ή δικαιολογείται ένα ποσοστό;

----------


## anthip09

Πως θα μπορούσα να γυρίσω τη λειτουργία interleave depth σε 8 από 4 που έχει γυρίσει μετά από restart του ρουτερ;; Μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ μέσω ρουτερ (ΖΤΕ) η πρέπει να καλέσω στη cyta??

----------


## Hetfield

> εγω παιδιά έδωσα την εντολη  ping -t www.google.gr .
> 
> απο την άλλη δεν ξέρω και πόσο είναι το φυσιολογικό.....οι απώλειες πρέπει να είναι μηδενικές ή δικαιολογείται ένα ποσοστό;


Ενα ποσοστο αραια και που δικαιολογειται. Τωρα αν κανεις restart το router σου και ξαφνικα δεις 10.000 λαθη στα στατιστικα, οχι αυτο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.

Φαντασου εγω με μια μετρια γραμμη εχω 5.000 crc λαθη μετα απο 8 μερες. 5.000 λανθασμενα πακετα στα δισεκατομμυρια πακετα που εχουν μεταδοθει. Δηλαδη για ενα απειροελαχιστο ποσοστο.

----------


## yiannis010

> Ενα ποσοστο αραια και που δικαιολογειται. Τωρα αν κανεις restart το router σου και ξαφνικα δεις 10.000 λαθη στα στατιστικα, οχι αυτο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.
> 
> Φαντασου εγω με μια μετρια γραμμη εχω 5.000 crc λαθη μετα απο 8 μερες. 5.000 λανθασμενα πακετα στα δισεκατομμυρια πακετα που εχουν μεταδοθει. Δηλαδη για ενα απειροελαχιστο ποσοστο.


αν και δεν μαζευει λαθη ...ετσι τουλαχιστον δειχνει το ρουτερ.....όποτε δινω την παραπανω εντολη ( ping -t www.google .com) τις περισσοτερες φορες μου δειχνει απώλειες απο 11 εως 25 %

----------


## Hetfield

> αν και δεν μαζευει λαθη ...ετσι τουλαχιστον δειχνει το ρουτερ.....όποτε δινω την παραπανω εντολη ( ping -t www.google .com) τις περισσοτερες φορες μου δειχνει απώλειες απο 11 εως 25 %


Πραγματι πολλα λαθη μπορει να μην εντοπιζονται κιολας.
Απο κει και περα, αν και το απλο ping σου δειχνει απωλειες υπαρχει προβλημα και πρεπει να το ελεγξουν.

Ενδεχομενως να σου ρυθμισουν καλυτερα το interleaved path

----------


## Godian

Καλημέρα σε οκ. 
Εγώ νομίζω εχθές το έκανα επανεκκίνηση το ρουτερ. Όταν βρέχει μαζεύει λαθακια μόνο 
Γενικα δεν έχω από τις καλύτερες γραμμές. 
Αλλά κατεβάζω καλά. Και δεν έχω φάει ντισκονεκτ ποτέ

----------


## Gio Alex

Εμένα για μια βδομάδα το ιντερνετ σερνόταν κυριολεκτικά. Από Δευτέρα μέχρι χτες δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο. Χτες έφτιαξαν το τηλ, αλλά το ιντερνετ <100 kbps. Τώρα είναι όλα οκ (φτουφτου σκόρδα).

----------


## mix21

παιδιά στο κέντρο του Βόλου έχει κανένας άλλο πρόβλημα με την cyta?οι μισες εικονες στα sites δεν ανοιγουν...

----------


## 3lbereth

AK Ψυχικού. Έχετε τηλέφωνο? Έκανα reboot κι ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## bilirius

> AK Ψυχικού. Έχετε τηλέφωνο? Έκανα reboot κι ακόμα τίποτα...


Στον δημο θερμαικου εδω και λιγη ωρα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο

----------


## kostas285

Στην Κυψέλη δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, το ίντερνετ πετάει.

----------


## bilirius

Καλο μηνα

----------


## tsiris

Κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης (Α/Κ Ερμού) επίσης πρόβλημα μόνο στο τηλέφωνο. Είχα μόνο εξερχόμενες, έκανα επανεκκίνηση το modem
και τώρα δεν έχω ούτε εξερχόμενες - δεν κάνει καν registration στην τηλεφωνία.

----------


## a.libe

σε ολη την Πατρα παπαλα

----------


## 3lbereth

Αποκαταστάθηκα.

----------


## Godian

Εχει πεσει εδω και πολυ ωρα το WEB MAIL της cyta. μου ειπαν οτι οι τεχνικοί το εχουν αναλάβει

- - - Updated - - -

Επανήλθε

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Γνωρίζει κάνεις πόσες μέρες κάνει η αλλαγή ορίου από vdsl-adsl και το αντίθετο;

----------


## NiKapa

Τόσα χρόνια είχα ζητήσει κι γραμμή μου δεν ήταν σε κάποιο προφίλ και συγχρόνιζε στα μέγιστα 13mbps με 37Αττ και πήγαινε πολύ καλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ,

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα παρατήρησα το snr στο 8 ,ριμπουτ στο ριμπουτ εκεί στα 8
Έχω πάρει 4 τηλέφωνα για να μου πουν απόψε ,ότι κάνανε αναβάθμιση και πλέον δεν μπορώ να έχω αυτό που είχα ,με λιγα λόγια έχουν κόφτη στα 8snr κι έχει πέσει και το upload στα 940

Πάει κι η cyta :Thumb down: 

Ώρα γι αλλού

----------


## Manolis_karas

Σήμερα πετάει.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τόσα χρόνια είχα ζητήσει κι γραμμή μου δεν ήταν σε κάποιο προφίλ και συγχρόνιζε στα μέγιστα 13mbps με 37Αττ και πήγαινε πολύ καλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ,
> 
> Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα παρατήρησα το snr στο 8 ,ριμπουτ στο ριμπουτ εκεί στα 8
> Έχω πάρει 4 τηλέφωνα για να μου πουν απόψε ,ότι κάνανε αναβάθμιση και πλέον δεν μπορώ να έχω αυτό που είχα ,με λιγα λόγια έχουν κόφτη στα 8snr κι έχει πέσει και το upload στα 940
> 
> Πάει κι η cyta
> 
> Ώρα γι αλλού


Με 37db attenuation να πεις κι ευχαριστω στη Cyta που κλειδωσες εστω και λιγο στα 13Mbps.

----------


## NiKapa

> Με 37db attenuation να πεις κι ευχαριστω στη Cyta που κλειδωσες εστω και λιγο στα 13Mbps.


Mε Οτε πριν κλείδωνα στα 15 ,και τα 13 δεν ήταν για λίγο ήταν για χρόνια ,σιγά μην τους πω κι ευχαριστώ εντέλει που μου παρείχαν αυτά που πλήρωνα και πληρώνω ..ένα μεγάλο με κεφαλαία auf wiedersehen θα τους πω λίαν συντόμως ..
 ,έπρεπε να κάνω 4 τηλέφωνα για να μου πουν το μυστικό,στο μειλ δεν απάντησαν καν ..  :Thumb down:

----------


## Hetfield

> Mε Οτε πριν κλείδωνα στα 15 ,και τα 13 δεν ήταν για λίγο ήταν για χρόνια ,σιγά μην τους πω κι ευχαριστώ εντέλει που μου παρείχαν αυτά που πλήρωνα και πληρώνω ..ένα μεγάλο με κεφαλαία auf wiedersehen θα τους πω λίαν συντόμως ..
>  ,έπρεπε να κάνω 4 τηλέφωνα για να μου πουν το μυστικό,στο μειλ δεν απάντησαν καν ..


Πρεπει να καταλαβεις κατι.
Δεν εισαι ο μονος που χρησιμοποιει adsl. Κι εγω με 21db επιανα 19Mbps οταν δεν ειχε κανεις adsl στη γειτονια. Κι οταν εβαλαν πλεον ολοι επεσα στα 12-13-14Mbps.
Υπαρχει ενα φαινομενο που λεγεται crosstalk και επηρεαζει τις γραμμες. Για αυτο καμια Cyta, κανενας ΟΤΕ δεν μπορει να σου κανει τιποτα.

Ειτε σ'αρεσει ειτε οχι ετσι ειναι η κατασταση με το adsl, αντε λογω configuration να κερδισεις 1Mbps και πολλα λεω

----------


## NiKapa

> Πρεπει να καταλαβεις κατι.
> Δεν εισαι ο μονος που χρησιμοποιει adsl. Κι εγω με 21db επιανα 19Mbps οταν δεν ειχε κανεις adsl στη γειτονια. Κι οταν εβαλαν πλεον ολοι επεσα στα 12-13-14Mbps.
> Υπαρχει ενα φαινομενο που λεγεται crosstalk και επηρεαζει τις γραμμες. Για αυτο καμια Cyta, κανενας ΟΤΕ δεν μπορει να σου κανει τιποτα.
> 
> Ειτε σ'αρεσει ειτε οχι ετσι ειναι η κατασταση με το adsl, αντε λογω configuration να κερδισεις 1Mbps και πολλα λεω


Τα ξέρω όλα αυτά και το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί ,αν ξανά διαβάσεις το 1ο ποστ μου θα καταλάβεις ..ίσως

----------


## Kinnison

Εχεις δικαιο μου ειπαν και εμενα οτι εχουν αλλαξει ολα τα προφιλ πανελλαδικος που μπαινουν απο την εταιρεια και δεν διατιθεντε πλεον με snr 6 οπως ηταν παλια. Βεβαια μπορει να εχεις ίσως 2mbps λιγοτερη ταχυτητα με αλλαγη απο 6 σε 8 snr αλλα σιγουρα θα κερδιζεις σε ποιοτητα και σταθεροτητα γραμμης. Παντως δεν εχουν πιστευω να κερδισουν κατι απο τετοια αλλαγη, ισως αμα το ζητησουνε κιαλλοι να επαναφερουν αυτην την δυνατοτητα

----------


## Thodoris92

Εμένα πάντως μου το έχουν αφήσει 6 to snr...μπορεί επειδή είμαι κοντά στο dslam

----------


## gp1

Σε εμένα πάει χρόνος τώρα (μπορεί και παραπάνω) ανέβηκε μόνο του σε 8 (λένε σιγά μην το καταλάβουν). Πήρα έδωσα βλάβη :P, ήρθε τεχνικός, μου τα ζάλισε ότι πλέον το κλειδώνουν στα 8 και με τα πολλά πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο και το κατέβασαν στο 6. Πολλές οι μαλακίες πάντως..

----------


## Godian

Εμένα ακόμα 6 είναι ρε παιδια....  Πάντως αν μου το αλλάξουν θα το πω να μου το ξανά βάλουν. Γιατί το ρώτησα πριν το συμβόλαιο αν πηγαίνει με 6 και μου ειπαν Ναι

----------


## mike_871

Πριν το συμβολαιο σε ολα ναι λενε Kappa

----------


## Kinnison

> Σε εμένα πάει χρόνος τώρα (μπορεί και παραπάνω) ανέβηκε μόνο του σε 8 (λένε σιγά μην το καταλάβουν). Πήρα έδωσα βλάβη :P, ήρθε τεχνικός, μου τα ζάλισε ότι πλέον το κλειδώνουν στα 8 και με τα πολλά πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο και το κατέβασαν στο 6. Πολλές οι μαλακίες πάντως..


Όταν οι πελάτες δεν καταλαβαίνουν και επιμένουν κάνουνε "πατέντα" για να το ρίξουν στο 6. Μόνο που δεν γίνεται σε όλες τις γραμμές. Εξαρτάται από το συγκεκριμένο Αστικό Κέντρο αν θα μπορέσει να γίνει αυτή η πατέντα.

----------


## gp1

Τότε όταν έκανα το συμβόλαιο γιατί ξεκίνησε με 6; Και μια χαρά σταθερή είναι η γραμμή μου, δε δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα ποτέ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τότε όταν έκανα το συμβόλαιο γιατί ξεκίνησε με 6; Και μια χαρά σταθερή είναι η γραμμή μου, δε δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα ποτέ.


Δεν επικρατουν οι ιδιες συνθηκες τοτε με τωρα.
Υπαρχει το crosstalk και το quality of service στη μεση.

----------


## CptBill

εντωπωσεις απο την εξυπηρετηση την οποια χρειαστηκα στα δυσκολα για πρωτη φορα.

Κληση στο τεχνικο τμημα Παρασκευη μεσημερι για να τους ανακοινωσω βλαβη (no sync).
 Απαντηση οτι θα με καλεσουν για να γινει περαιτέρω ελεγγος.
21.00 πλεον το βραδυ καμια κληση, δευτερη κληση προς το τεχνικο τους τμημα για να μου πουν οτι δεν εχουν δει ακομα το αιτημα μου λογο φορτου εργασιας και οτι δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι θα με καλεσουν απο το 2nd level οταν δουν τι βλαβη. Τελικα καλει η οχι το 2nd level το πελατη?
Με λιγα λογια, εφοσον προκειται οντως για βλαβη οτε, χασαμε την αναγγελια προς τον ΟΤΕ τη Παρασκευη και παμε για Δευτερα (μεγαλη Δευτερα?) με λιγη τυχη.

Και ακομα περιμενω να μαθω τι γινεται με τη βλαβη μου.

Απογοητευση και πλεον περιμενω την ωρα και τη στιγμη που θα ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα της περιοχης μου για να παω σε οτε ή χολ.

----------


## man with no name

Στην πρώτη σοβαρή τεχνική βλάβη που αντιμετώπισα στα δυομιση χρόνια που είμαι στη cyta η τεχνική υποστήριξη ήταν απαράδεκτη,έπρεπε να τους ενοχλώ συνέχεια γιατί από μόνοι τους δεν επρόκειτο να ασχοληθούν.
Πλέον έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας για ΟΤΕ κι ας άστους να πάνε να πνιγούν.

----------


## Hetfield

Ειναι δεδομενο οτι η εξυπηρετηση υπολειτουργει.

Βεβαια σε μια δικη μου περιπτωση, αφησα μηνυμα στο forum και την επομενη μερα με καλεσανε. Τι να το κανεις ομως οταν δεν κλειδωνει η γραμμη

----------


## man with no name

Εγώ φίλε εδώ και δύο μήνες από τα 4mbps έπεσα στο 1 και όπως ήταν φυσικό το ποτήρι ξεχείλησε,εξαντλήθηκε η υπομονή μου από την αδιαφορία τους.
Βέβαια αυτό το φαινόμενο παρατηρήτε σε όλους τους πάροχους,μόλις γίνεις πελάτης τους και δέσουνε το γαιδαρο τους μετά βλέπεις το πραγματικό ευατό τους.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ φίλε εδώ και δύο μήνες από τα 4mbps έπεσα στο 1 και όπως ήταν φυσικό το ποτήρι ξεχείλησε,εξαντλήθηκε η υπομονή μου από την αδιαφορία τους.
> Βέβαια αυτό το φαινόμενο παρατηρήτε σε όλους τους πάροχους,μόλις γίνεις πελάτης τους και δέσουνε το γαιδαρο τους μετά βλέπεις το πραγματικό ευατό τους.




Off Topic


		Ε, παντού αυτό γίνεται... Μόλις υπογράψεις το συμβόλαιο κι ενεργοποιηθείς, μετά σ' έχουν χ€σμ€νο... Αλλά όχι όλοι...  :Wink:  Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής πιστεύω η εξυπηρέτηση της HOL παραμένει σε υψηλά επίπεδα, αν και μέσα στο Γενάρη το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της, είχε "ρίξει στροφές"... Έχω 4 τσάμπα ρούτερ από τη HOL αυτή τη στιγμή + τσάμπα PLC για τη HOL TV, τώρα έχω ζητήσει και πέμπτο router...  :Embarassed:  

Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή, ήμουν ανάμεσα σε HOL και Cyta. Τελικά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται από τα σχόλια εδώ, ευτυχώς έπραξα σωστά, επιλέγοντας την πρώτη...  :Whistle:

----------


## neo24gr

και εμενα μου επεσε το download στα 942 και επεσε αρκετα το Noise Margin εδω και κανα 2μηνο.
αλλαξα καλωδια,μεχρι και το μοντεμ πηγα στο εξωτερικο καφαο του σπιτιου μου να δω αν φταιει η εσωτερικη καλωδίωση,αλλα μπα.
απο αυτους ειναι.
αν και στα μεγαλα τα κρυα καθε βραδυ βελτιωνοντουσαν ποοολυ τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μου ενω την ημερα με τον ηλιο επεφταν.
για να δουμε στην επομενη κακοκαιρια πως θα τα παει...  :Razz: 
παντως οταν κλεινω και ανοιγω το μοντεμ τα Noise Margin στο upload ξεκιναει στα 13.5 και στο download 9 και μετα απο λιγο πεφτει στα 6 και στα 2.
με τα λιγα που εχω διαβασει,ακουσει,μηπως δεν δινουν αρκετο ρευμα στης γραμμες?
και λογο χαμηλης τασης δεν λειτουργει σωστα το μοντεμ?

----------


## anthip09

> και εμενα μου επεσε το download στα 942 και επεσε αρκετα το Noise Margin εδω και κανα 2μηνο.
> αλλαξα καλωδια,μεχρι και το μοντεμ πηγα στο εξωτερικο καφαο του σπιτιου μου να δω αν φταιει η εσωτερικη καλωδίωση,αλλα μπα.
> απο αυτους ειναι.
> αν και στα μεγαλα τα κρυα καθε βραδυ βελτιωνοντουσαν ποοολυ τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μου ενω την ημερα με τον ηλιο επεφταν.
> για να δουμε στην επομενη κακοκαιρια πως θα τα παει... 
> παντως οταν κλεινω και ανοιγω το μοντεμ τα Noise Margin στο upload ξεκιναει στα 13.5 και στο download 9 και μετα απο λιγο πεφτει στα 6 και στα 2.
> με τα λιγα που εχω διαβασει,ακουσει,μηπως δεν δινουν αρκετο ρευμα στης γραμμες?
> και λογο χαμηλης τασης δεν λειτουργει σωστα το μοντεμ?


Μια από τα ίδια κ στη δίκη μου γραμμή. Μίλησα με ΤΥ και μου είπαν ότι έκαναν κάποια αναβάθμιση για σταθερότητα στη γραμμή, αλλά στη δίκη μου περίπτωση μάλλον χειρότερα τα έκαναν παρά καλύτερα. Δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα με δαύτους.

----------


## neo24gr

> Μια από τα ίδια κ στη δίκη μου γραμμή. Μίλησα με ΤΥ και μου είπαν ότι έκαναν κάποια αναβάθμιση για σταθερότητα στη γραμμή, αλλά στη δίκη μου περίπτωση μάλλον χειρότερα τα έκαναν παρά καλύτερα. Δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα με δαύτους.


και εγω δεν τα βλεπω καλα ...κατι αρχισε να μην μαρεσει...
πριν 2 μηνες που φωναξα τεχνικο,οποιος ειχε μεγαλες δοσεις ειρωνιας(καθως το παιζα ασχετος) για την γραμμη μου και βλεπω το προβλημα συνεχιζει...
σαν να περνουν ενα μερος της ταχυτητας απο καθε πελατη και το μοιραζουν στο συνολο του bandwith των πελατων για <<οικονομια>>.
τι να πω.
δεν μας εφτανε το τρελο Ping και δεν καναμε παραπονο,τωρα και αυτο..?
οψόμεθα...

----------


## Hetfield

> και εγω δεν τα βλεπω καλα ...κατι αρχισε να μην μαρεσει...
> πριν 2 μηνες που φωναξα τεχνικο,οποιος ειχε μεγαλες δοσεις ειρωνιας(καθως το παιζα ασχετος) για την γραμμη μου και βλεπω το προβλημα συνεχιζει...
> *σαν να περνουν ενα μερος της ταχυτητας απο καθε πελατη και το μοιραζουν στο συνολο του bandwith των πελατων για <<οικονομια>>*.
> τι να πω.
> δεν μας εφτανε το τρελο Ping και δεν καναμε παραπονο,τωρα και αυτο..?
> οψόμεθα...


Crosstalk.

----------


## neo24gr

οταν λενε συστροφη ζευγων καλωδιων 13mm τι εννοουν?
πως γινεται?
που το κανεις?

----------


## Thodoris92

> Μια από τα ίδια κ στη δίκη μου γραμμή. Μίλησα με ΤΥ και μου είπαν ότι έκαναν κάποια αναβάθμιση για σταθερότητα στη γραμμή, αλλά στη δίκη μου περίπτωση μάλλον χειρότερα τα έκαναν παρά καλύτερα. Δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα με δαύτους.


Πάντως εγώ είδα σταθερότητα στην γραμμή.Συνήθως κλειδώνω 20+ αλλά όποτε έβρεχε λόγω υγρασίας σε ένα τοίχο εδώ στην πολυκατοικία πάντα είχα αποσύνδεση και κλείδωμα σε 12500-13000, ανέβαινε τρελά το snr.Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν πάει να ρίχνει καρέκλες έξω, δεν έχω αποσύνδεση και είμαι στα 18700 ενώ η υγρασία παραμένει στον τοίχο.Άρα αυτοί κάτι έκαναν και δεν ανέβασαν το snr,ακόμα 6 δείχνει το router εκτός αν είναι εικονικό το 6  :Sorry: ...Βέβαια έχασα κοντά 2 mbps αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί αφού βρέχει όλη την ώρα εδώ και να φτιάξουν την υγρασία χλωμό

----------


## prodromosfan

μπορει καποιος να μπει σε torrent site σημερα; 
πχ. kickass.so
eztv.ch

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> μπορει καποιος να μπει σε torrent site σημερα; 
> πχ. kickass.so
> eztv.ch


το kickass ειναι κατω, συμφωνα με το http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.c...ww.kickass.so/ 
στο eztv μπαινω κανονικα...

----------


## Thodoris92

To kickass δουλεύει κανονικά για μένα αλλά μπαίνω από kickass.to όχι .so.Για την ακρίβεια πάντα με .to έμπαινα δεν ήξερα καν για κατάληξη .so  :Thinking:

----------


## Godian

https://kickass.to/ εδω φιλε μου. αλλαξε γιατι το εκαναν κατασχεση το αλλο

----------


## Thodoris92

Μιλάμε το δίκτυο του οτε είναι για κλάματα.Σήμερα το πρωί είδα οτετζίδες να έχουν βάλει μια αντλία μέσα στο φρεάτιο του οτε κάτω από το σπίτι μου και να βγάζουν το νερό με το "τσουβάλι".Κατά τις 1 που γύρισα σπίτι,ήταν ακόμα εκεί και κάτι έφτιαχναν...Αποτέλεσμα μόλις ήρθε το νετ πάλι +1,5 mbps και 4 errors σε 5 ώρες,ενώ παλιά έφταναν ~50000 σε μία ώρα.Και έλεγα ότι φταίει η εσωτερική μου εγκατάσταση  :Thumb down:

----------


## nokian82

Αν κανω αιτηση για VDSL αλλα δεν μεινω ικανοποιημενος με την ταχυτητα μπορω να γυρισω σε απλη;

----------


## mike_871

> Αν κανω αιτηση για VDSL αλλα δεν μεινω ικανοποιημενος με την ταχυτητα μπορω να γυρισω σε απλη;


ναι μεσα σε 5-10 μερες

----------


## graal

> ναι μεσα σε 5-10 μερες


 θυμάμαι που από vdsl, γύρισα σε adsl, μου είπαν μετά από 1 μήνα για να προλάβουν κι αυτοί να βγάλουν τις νέες χρεώσεις. Πάγια κλπ..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> θυμάμαι που από vdsl, γύρισα σε adsl, μου είπαν μετά από 1 μήνα για να προλάβουν κι αυτοί να βγάλουν τις νέες χρεώσεις. Πάγια κλπ..


Εγώ ξέρω ότι δε γίνεται ν' αλλάξεις 2 φορές πρόγραμμα μέσα στον ίδιο μήνα ή τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βγει ο λογαριασμός αυτού... Οπότε λογικά ο φίλος τον 1 μήνα VDSL θα τον πληρώσει κανονικά και μετά θα τον αλλάξουν...

----------


## NiKapa

Εγώ όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι ,είναι σαν να έχουν πήξει και διώχνουν κόσμο εν γνώσει τους ,ή πιο απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πλέον ..

----------


## Hetfield

Η πιο απλα ο κοσμος την επιλεγει ως πιο φθηνη επιλογη κατω του κοστους - εν γνωση του και ολες οι παρενεργειες αυτης της τακτικης.

----------


## Thodoris92

Με τα σχόλια που διαβάζω εδώ, βλέπω ότι είμαι πολύ τυχερός.Μάλλον έχω μείνει στους υπολογιστές τους ως εταιρικός πελάτης που ήμουν κάποτε.Όποτε τους έχω χρειαστεί με έχουν εξυπηρετήσει άμεσα, μου έχουν αφήσει την static χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση κτλ.  :Worthy:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Εγώ όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι ,είναι σαν να έχουν πήξει και διώχνουν κόσμο εν γνώσει τους ,ή πιο απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πλέον ..


Περνά από το μυαλό μου έπειτα από κάθε επικοινωνία μαζί τους.

----------


## yiannis010

έχω 5 μηνες που έχω κάνει το24μηνο συμβολαιο και δεν έχει ερθει ακομα μια φορα σωστος ο λογαριασμος....(ειτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω)είναι ο δευτερος μήνας σερι που ερχεται 17,5 αντι για 22 €....τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ενημέρωσα πως απο λάθος έχει ερθει 17,5 ενω πληρώνω 22 κανονικα/\.μου ειπαν οκ έγινε λάθος θα τακτοποιηθει τον επόμενο μήνα.....ήρθε λοιπόν ο επόμενος μήνας και είναι πάλι 17.5...€...τους [ρώτους μήνες έρχόταν αυξημενο στα 26 και μεχρι να το διορθώσουμε και να αφαιρέσουν και τα χρήματα που πλήρωνα επιπλεον ιδρώσαμε.....τώρα τί θα γίνει?θα ιδρώσουμε για να το αυξήσουμε και να το φέρουμε στα ίσα;όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα αν συνεχιστεί αυτό και ερθει κανενας λογαριασμος αργότερα αυξημενος και μου ζηταν κανενα 100ευρω δεν περνουν φραγκο.....

----------


## tsiris

> Η πιο απλα ο κοσμος την επιλεγει ως πιο φθηνη επιλογη κατω του κοστους - εν γνωση του και ολες οι παρενεργειες αυτης της τακτικης.


Για το "εν γνώση του" έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Θεωρώ πως οι περισσότεροι, όχι όλοι, θεωρούν ότι η παροχή internet και τηλεφωνίας είναι τυποποιημένο προϊόν και τα συγκρίνουν
κυρίως βάση τιμής. Οπότε στις παρενέργειες πολλοί πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα.
Προσωπικά, έχω δύο συνδέσεις Cyta (5 ετών και 3 ετών) και είμαι από τους πολύ τυχερούς που δεν είχα κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι θα μου έρθει και απλά ελπίζω ότι δεν θα μπλέξω.




> Εγώ όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι ,είναι σαν να έχουν πήξει και διώχνουν κόσμο εν γνώσει τους ,ή πιο απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει πλέον ..


Επίσης έχω διαφορετική άποψη. Αμφιβάλλω αν κάποιος θέλει να διώξει έστω και έναν από το πελατολόγιό του. Μάλλον είναι πάρα πολλοί οι πελάτες τους για να μπορέσουν να τους
υποστηρίξουν. Αυτό πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν, γιατί αν βασίζονται μόνο στο οικονομικά φθηνότερο προϊόν που προσφέρουν, δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν το πελατολόγιο τους.

----------


## graal

> Επίσης έχω διαφορετική άποψη. Αμφιβάλλω αν κάποιος θέλει να διώξει έστω και έναν από το πελατολόγιό του. Μάλλον είναι πάρα πολλοί οι πελάτες τους για να μπορέσουν να τους
> υποστηρίξουν. Αυτό πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν, γιατί αν βασίζονται μόνο στο οικονομικά φθηνότερο προϊόν που προσφέρουν, δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν το πελατολόγιο τους.


  Συμφωνώ!!!!!! Εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης είναι αδιανόητο να θέλει κάποιος να διώξει πελάτες!!! Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει η εταιρία αλλά πρέπει το τάχιστο να βρεθεί λύση στην υποστήριξη. Δυστυχώς αυτό που βλέπω εδώ και πολλές σελίδες είναι μια έντονη δυσαρέσκεια. Φαντάσου τι γίνεται εκτός του φόρουμ, περιπτώσεις που δεν γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## esquellot

Σήμερα που χρειάστηκα βοήθεια από την τεχνική υποστήριξη, (νέα ενεργοποίηση) και γρήγορα απάντησαν και δόθηκε λύση στο πρόβλημά μου. Δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Γνωρίζει κάνεις από πότε η Cyta έχει κατάργηση το νομό περί Υπαναχώρησης Συμβολαίου;

----------


## yiannis010

> Γνωρίζει κάνεις από πότε η Cyta έχει κατάργηση το νομό περί Υπαναχώρησης Συμβολαίου;


αυτό πάλι από που προέκυψε; ζήτησες υπανάχώρηση και σου την αρνήθηκαν ;σύνηθως όταν κλείνεις ή όταν ανανεώνεις συμβόλαιο σου αναφερουν πως μπορεις να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση σε 7 μέρες και σου αναφέρουν και την ρήτρα αποζημίωσης σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει να σπασεις το συμβόλαιο σε κάποια άλλη στιγμη

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ναι. Έτυχε να τους ρωτήσω από ποτέ ξεκινάνε οι 14 μέρες από την μέρα που κάνω το αίτημα ή την επόμενη. Έκπληκτος άκουσα ότι πλέον δεν ισχύει αυτός ο νόμος και ότι είναι ορός της cyta που τον έκανε δεκτό η  EETT. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω δει πουθενά να ισχύει αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## vforvendetta85

efpolis.gr και θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι. Έτυχε να τους ρωτήσω από ποτέ ξεκινάνε οι 14 μέρες από την μέρα που κάνω το αίτημα ή την επόμενη. Έκπληκτος άκουσα ότι πλέον δεν ισχύει αυτός ο νόμος και ότι είναι ορός της cyta που τον έκανε δεκτό η  EETT. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω δει πουθενά να ισχύει αυτό το πράγμα.


Μήπως  μπερδεύουμε την σύμβαση εξ αποστάσεως (τηλ, Online) με το αν πάμε σε κατάστημα;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Στην ουσία αναιρούν τον όρο 3.6  του συμβολαίου

----------


## NexTiN

Απ'οσο άκουσα δεν δικαιούσαι υπαναχώρηση εάν υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο σε κατάστημα.Πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθείς κανονικά και αν θέλεις φεύγεις, πληρώνοντας εννοείται την ρήτρα πρόωρης αποχώρησης.Είναι νομιμότατο, βάση ΕΕΤΤ.Η Cyta και η κάθε Cyta δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να μπαίνει σε διαδικασίες φορητότητας (χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ, εργατοώρες στο ΒΟ, Provisioning, κλπ), απλά για να πετύχει κάποιος καλύτερη προσφορά απο τον υπάρχων Πάροχό του, με ενδεχόμενο και της ζημίας λόγω απώλειας του εξοπλισμού (είναι πάρα πολλοί που δεν τον επιστρέφουν ενώ το οφείλουν)...

----------


## Godian

Εδώ λέει για όλα παιδια. Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε http://www.efpolis.gr/el/diasfalisi-...-apostasi.html

----------


## NiKapa

Τηλεφωνία δεν έχουμε εδώ (Ρέθυμνο)και μισή ώρα περίπου ? συμβαίνει κι αλλού ?

----------


## 3lbereth

Ναι, ΑΚ Ψυχικού.
Σα να 'χουν κάποια θεματάκια τον τελευταίο καιρό? Είχαμε πάλι τα ίδια πριν 15-20 μέρες.

----------


## bilirius

> Τηλεφωνία δεν έχουμε εδώ (Ρέθυμνο)και μισή ώρα περίπου ? συμβαίνει κι αλλού ?


Δημος θερμαικου χωρις τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ οκ

----------


## NiKapa

Οπότε είναι γενικό ,είχαμε κάποια ενημέρωση η έπεσε πάλι το δίκτυο της ?

----------


## bilirius

Νομιζω χωρις ενημερωση.

----------


## Thodoris92

Εδώ στην Πάτρα δεν είχα τίποτα για ~2 ώρες αλλά λόγω εργασιών οτε στην πολυκατοικία μου.Τώρα είναι όλα μια χαρά

----------


## boza

Η τηλεφωνια δε λειτουργει και εδώ στο μαρούσι.. Τα πράματα με τη cyta είναι τραγικά!!! κανένας άλλος πάροχος εν έτη 2010+ δεν έχει τόσα προβλήματα.. με την τηλεφωνία! ας καταργήσουν την τεχνολογια voip! και να ψαχτούνε διαφορετικά.. δε γίνεται οι επιχειρήσεις να μένουν χωρίς τηλέφωνο τη σημερινή εποχή!!!! Αυτά είχα να πώ...

- - - Updated - - -

Έπρεπε να εκφραστώ για να επανέλθει η τηλεφωνία, μόλις επαναλειτούργησαν οι υπηρεσίες της τηλεφωνίας! Δεν παύει να είστε όμως τραγικοί!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Αα τους ηλι81ους.. και γω νόμιζα έχει πρόβλημα το ρουτερ και το έκανα τζάμπα reset.

----------


## Valder

Επιβεβαιώνω Γηροκομείο βλάβη στην τηλεφωνία μόνο, ακόμα και τώρα.

----------


## Godian

Θεσσαλονίκη συκιές όλα καλά

----------


## NiKapa

> Τόσα χρόνια είχα ζητήσει κι γραμμή μου δεν ήταν σε κάποιο προφίλ και συγχρόνιζε στα μέγιστα 13mbps με 37Αττ και πήγαινε πολύ καλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ,
> 
> Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα παρατήρησα το snr στο 8 ,ριμπουτ στο ριμπουτ εκεί στα 8
> Έχω πάρει 4 τηλέφωνα για να μου πουν απόψε ,ότι κάνανε αναβάθμιση και πλέον δεν μπορώ να έχω αυτό που είχα ,με λιγα λόγια έχουν κόφτη στα 8snr κι έχει πέσει και το upload στα 940
> 
> Πάει κι η cyta
> 
> Ώρα γι αλλού


Θεωρώ σωστό να ενημερώσω ότι μετά από μέρες & διάφορα τηλεφωνήματα κτλ ..η γραμμή μου επέστρεψε εκεί που ήταν ,ελεύθερη κι ωραία με 6snr = + 1.5mbps =13mbps 

Οι καλές προθέσεις αποδεικνύονται στην πράξη ,τους το αναγνωρίζω αλλά πέραν τούτου θα πρέπει να γίνουν πιο ευέλικτοι και πιο προσαρμόσιμοι  στις λογικές ανάγκες κι απαιτήσεις των συνδρομητών τους

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν ειναι θεμα καλης προθεσης αλλα QoS και τα 6db ξεφευγουν πολυ ασχετα αν σου κανανε το χατιρι.

Αν εσυ αυριο μεθαυριο παραπονεθεις για κακη ποιοτητα γραμμης, packet loss και ασταθη pings, τοτε για λογους καλης προθεσης πρεπει να σε γραψουν στα φρυδια τους: και θα εχουν και δικιο.

Απορω γιατι προτιματε 1,5Mbps παραπανω παρα μια λιγο πιο σταθερη γραμμη, την ποσοτητα αντι για την ποιοτητα.

----------


## NiKapa

Η γραμμή ήταν κι είναι σταθερότατη  ,επίσης ανέβηκε το upload από τα 940 στα 1020 ..

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω ,τι πάει να πει να με γράψουν στα φρύδια μύδια κτλ...? 1+1=2 πληρώνω είμαι συνεπής ας είναι κι αυτοί ,κι όχι να πέφτει η τηλεφωνία πανελλαδικά στο κουκουρούκου όπως έγινε προχτές ..η το δίκτυο τους όπως έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό ..
Υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές και παρακαλάνε κιόλας ..

----------


## neo24gr

ρε παιδια,το upload σας λειτουργει κανονικα η ειναι μειωμενο?
εμενα οσο παει μειωνεται.
εδω και 2 ημερες ειναι στα 823 kbps απο 940 που ηταν.

----------


## mike_871

αστα να πανε σημερα

----------


## Hetfield

> αστα να πανε σημερα


Εχει σοβαρο προβλημα η γραμμη σου!
Με τετοια στατιστικα πρεπει να κανεις επανασταση  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> αστα να πανε σημερα


loss of signal και errors εχεις local πραγμα που δειχνει οτι εχεις προβλημα απο την δικη σου πλευρα. Σαν να μην επικοινωνει σωστα ο υπολογιστης με το ρουτερ(καρτα δικτυου, καλωδιο, παρεμβολες σε ασυρματο, ελατωμματικη θυρα στο ρουτερ, πιθανες αιτιες).

----------


## Hetfield

> loss of signal και errors εχεις local πραγμα που δειχνει οτι εχεις προβλημα απο την δικη σου πλευρα. Σαν να μην επικοινωνει σωστα ο υπολογιστης με το ρουτερ(καρτα δικτυου, καλωδιο, παρεμβολες σε ασυρματο, ελατωμματικη θυρα στο ρουτερ, πιθανες αιτιες).


Local δεν εννοει τον υπολογιστη του χρηστη αλλα το σημειο που τερματιζει το κλειδωμα. Δηλαδη το router. Και αντιστοιχα το remote ---> dslam.
Το προβλημα μπορει να ειναι οπουδηποτε αναμεσα σε dslam και router.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Καταρχήν το ρουτερ δεν συγχρονίζει σωστά. Δεν πρέπει να είναι annex A αλλά Adsl2+.

----------


## NexTiN

Σε μια χαρά Modulation κλειδώνει...

G.992.5 = ADSL2+
Annex A = PSTN
Annex B = ISDN

H γραμμή του προφανώς και έχει πρόβλημα (πιθανό "μονόπολο", υγρασία / οξείδωση σε ενώσεις, κλπ)...

Κάλεσε Τ.Υ. και πες τους για χαμηλές τιμές συγχρονισμού, ειδικά upload...

----------


## SkyNet

Και οπλίσου με υπονομή για 3 και βάλε εβδομάδες...

----------


## nicolasdr

Μονοπολο δεν το κοβω καθως σε ενδεχομενη διακοπη ενος εκ των 2 αγωγων θα επηρεαζοταν πολυ το upload οπως στην εικονα αλλα τα crc errors θα αυξαναν λογαριθμικα με αποτελεσμα μετα απο λιγη ωρα να αποσυγχρονιζει. Θεωρω πως αποκοπτονται συχνοτητες. Συνηθες φαινομενο μια ελλατωματικη πριζα ή ενα προβληματικό καλωδιο γι αυτο θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις να βαλεις το μοντεμ απευθειας στην κεντρικη πριζα με νεο rj11 καλωδιο αφου ελεγξεις την πριζα. Αν δεις πως τα στατιστικα ειναι ίδια τοτε δηλωσε το βλαβη και επισημανε τους πρωτα να γινει έλεγχος στο mirroring με τον οτε εντος του Α/Κ. Ενδεχεται να γλυτωσεις χρονο έτσι. Αν παραλληλα ειδες σοβαρη αυξηση και του attenuation θα μπορουσε να σημαινει οντως υγρασια ή καποια ελλατωματικη επαφη στην καλωδιωση. 

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## NexTiN

> Μονοπολο δεν το κοβω καθως σε ενδεχομενη διακοπη ενος εκ των 2 αγωγων θα επηρεαζοταν πολυ το upload οπως στην εικονα αλλα τα crc errors θα αυξαναν λογαριθμικα με αποτελεσμα μετα απο λιγη ωρα να αποσυγχρονιζει. Θεωρω πως αποκοπτονται συχνοτητες. Συνηθες φαινομενο μια ελλατωματικη πριζα ή ενα προβληματικό καλωδιο γι αυτο θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις να βαλεις το μοντεμ απευθειας στην κεντρικη πριζα με νεο rj11 καλωδιο αφου ελεγξεις την πριζα. Αν δεις πως τα στατιστικα ειναι ίδια τοτε δηλωσε το βλαβη και επισημανε τους πρωτα να γινει έλεγχος στο mirroring με τον οτε εντος του Α/Κ. Ενδεχεται να γλυτωσεις χρονο έτσι. Αν παραλληλα ειδες σοβαρη αυξηση και του attenuation θα μπορουσε να σημαινει οντως υγρασια ή καποια ελλατωματικη επαφη στην καλωδιωση. 
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


Μονόπολο με την κανονική έννοια και προφανώς δεν είναι, εξού και τα εισαγωγικά στο σχόλιό μου.Αν ήταν καθαρό μονόπολο, θα είχαμε τουλάχιστον ίδιο Attenuation Down/Up, αν κατάφερνε να συγχρονίσει φυσικά.Απλά βάση Upload δείχνει τέτοια συμπεριφορά.Μπορεί κακή επαφή, μπορεί οξειδωμένες επαφές (ειδικά αν υπάρχουν UY2 Connectors στον βρόχο του, κλπ.).Επίσης τέτοια συμπεριφορά θα μπορούσε να έχει και απο κάποια επαφή του ενός σκέλους με άλλο καλώδιο, βρόχο, κλπ.
Όπως και να 'χει πρέπει να κάνει ένα έλεγχο στον χώρο του και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι να καλέσει την Τ.Υ.

----------


## NiKapa

Επί της ουσίας ούτε ένα torrent της προκοπής δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με αυτούς .. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Godian

έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα παιδια;;  η cyta μου λέει παραπάνω δε πάει. Αλλά το έχω ψάξει και πάνω από 13 δεν έχει κανείς

----------


## odim

απαιτω απο τη cyta να βγαλει πακετο η πακετα καρτοκινητης,το χει αναγκει ο καταναλωτης κι ο ανταγωνισμος,να σπασει η κλικα των τριων και να εκτοπισει πελατες απο τους αλλους....εγω παντως στη σταθερη εχω να τους παρω (να μην το γκαντεμιασω) για προβλημα εδω και κανα χρονο,γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο την αποδοση της γραμμης,το pirelli ειναι 7ψυχο,τοσο σκληροτραχηλο ρουτερ δεν εχω συναντησει,το μονο που θελει ανα βδομαδα η δεκα μερες τουλαχιστον ενα reset για να ξεμπουκωσει απο τα δεδομενα....εγω το κανω συνηθως καθημερινα για να εχω λιγοτερο lag στα games και στο streaming,βοηθαει το reset πολυ..

----------


## Kinnison

> loss of signal και errors εχεις local πραγμα που δειχνει οτι εχεις προβλημα απο την δικη σου πλευρα. Σαν να μην επικοινωνει σωστα ο υπολογιστης με το ρουτερ(καρτα δικτυου, καλωδιο, παρεμβολες σε ασυρματο, ελατωμματικη θυρα στο ρουτερ, πιθανες αιτιες).


Είναι λάθη από την γραμμή του adsl και όχι από κάτι άλλο. Αν συνήθως οι ταχύτητες ήταν μεγαλύτερες καλό θα ήταν να δηλωσει βλάβη άμεσα ο φίλος.

----------


## anthip09

> αστα να πανε σημερα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151400


Ακριβώς τα ίδια κ εγώ όταν είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Αυτούς τους σσυγχρονισμους είχα κ η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης έγινε ακριβώς 1 μήνα μετά....

----------


## pazarhs

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια κ εγώ όταν είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή. Αυτούς τους σσυγχρονισμους είχα κ η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης έγινε ακριβώς 1 μήνα μετά....


Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με κακους συγχρονισμους και συχνες διακοπες 2 χρονια τωρα περιμενω αποκατασταση  :Cool:

----------


## Thodoris92

Παρατήρησε κανείς μείωση στο ping; Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες είμαι κοντά στα -10ms και με εξωτερικό και με ελληνικούς servers

----------


## yiannis010

> Παρατήρησε κανείς μείωση στο ping; Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες είμαι κοντά στα -10ms και με εξωτερικό και με ελληνικούς servers


θεσσαλονικη όλα καλα στα 75ms

----------


## Hetfield

> Παρατήρησε κανείς μείωση στο ping; Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες είμαι κοντά στα -10ms και με εξωτερικό και με ελληνικούς servers


Κι εγω μια αισθητη μειωση προς το καλυτερο οσον αφορα τα pings. 
2 στους 3 γερμανικους servers κυμαινονται γυρω στα 55ms

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Φαίνεται μετά την ανακοίνωση για αυξήσεις παγίων αρχίσαν να φεύγουν πολλοί.  :Razz:

----------


## Gio Alex

3 μηνάκια για να λήξει το συμβόλαιο... Μετά βλέποντας κ κάνοντας...

----------


## Hetfield

> 3 μηνάκια για να λήξει το συμβόλαιο... Μετά βλέποντας κ κάνοντας...


Και τωρα μπορεις να φυγεις γιατι υπηρξαν μεταβολες στα τιμολογια

----------


## Gio Alex

Ευελπιστώ σε κάποια καλή προσφορά για να μείνω. 38€ το μήνα πληρώνω τώρα

----------


## Thodoris92

Ψιλοσέρνεται σήμερα το ιντερνετ ή είναι μόνο σε μένα;

----------


## Hetfield

Σε εμενα ολα μια χαρα!!

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εδώ πάντως με vdsl είναι ok.

----------


## Thodoris92

Το router κλειδωμένο στα 18200 και περιμένω μια ώρα να ανοίξει μια εικόνα.Speedtest στα εκπληκτικά 0,48 mbps!

----------


## Hetfield

Τοτε δοκιμασε να παρεις νεα ip, ενδεχομενως να επεσες σε προβληματικη δρομολογηση!
Κανε ενα restart το router σου αν δεν ξερεις πως να παρεις νεα ip

----------


## Thodoris92

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω static  :Razz: .Ρε τι τραβάμε απογευματιάτικα  :Evil:

----------


## Hetfield

Τοτε την πατησες φιλε  :Razz:  Μπορεις να αλλαξεις την static σε νεα ip αν δεν εχεις services καρφωμενα πανω στην static καλωντας στην εξυπηρετηση (αν δεν κανω λαθος).

Να πω την αληθεια τον τελευταιο καιρο η Cyta με εχει αφησει ασπροπροσωπο πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων που πεφτω κι εγω σε προβληματικη δρομολογηση.
Στο τσακ ημουν να το γυρισω στο υπαλληλικο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Thodoris92

Και μένα πρώτη φορά μου κάνει τέτοιο χουνέρι,ακόμα και τότε που είχε πέσει το νετ σε όλη την Ελλάδα εγώ είχα.Θα τους πάρω τηλ να δούμε τι θα γίνει


Edit:

Απίστευτο γεγονός.Μου σήκωσαν το τηλέφωνο με την μία ούτε δευτερόλεπτο αναμονή  :Respekt:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Θαύμα, Θαύμα  :Worthy:

----------


## stratus

Πλησιαζει το Πασχα γιαυτο ...

----------


## Thodoris92

> Τοτε την πατησες φιλε  Μπορεις να αλλαξεις την static σε νεα ip αν δεν εχεις services καρφωμενα πανω στην static καλωντας στην εξυπηρετηση (αν δεν κανω λαθος).
> 
> Να πω την αληθεια τον τελευταιο καιρο η Cyta με εχει αφησει ασπροπροσωπο πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων που πεφτω κι εγω σε προβληματικη δρομολογηση.
> Στο τσακ ημουν να το γυρισω στο υπαλληλικο του ΟΤΕ


Πάλι καλά απ'ότι φαίνεται ήταν από την κακοκαιρία καθώς έφτιαξε η κατάσταση.Πάντως έτσι ενημερωτικά μιας και πήρα την ΤΥ(πάλι το σήκωσαν χωρις αναμονή :Worthy: ) για αλλαγή static.Η κοπελίτσα αφού με έβαλε αναμονή για να ρωτήσει μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να την αλλάξει μόνη της και να επικοινωνήσω με το τμήμα πωλήσεων(πρόκειται για επιπλέον υπηρεσία).Αλλά μιας και εμένα δεν μου την χρεώνουν και το νετ εφτιαξε είπα να μην ασχοληθώ και δώ κανά 3ευρω παραπάνω στον επόμενο λογαριασμό  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## odim

Ενδιαφέρον της wind για cyta hellas,έβγαλε την είδηση το myphone,σίγουρα από τη σκύλα (vodafone) πάμε στη χάρυβδη(wind) η οποία ακόμη δεν έχει πυκνή κάλυψη 3G και διαφημίζει το 4G προφανώς μπήκε κεραία στα κεντρικά της,τελικά εάν πουληθεί είτε σε vodafone είτε πάει σε wind ξεχάστε όλο το πακέτο και την πολιτική της εταιρίας καθώς αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα,κάτι λένε οτί παρουσίασε ζημιές η εταιρία το τελευταίο καιρό,ενώ από 1η απριλίου αυξάνεται το τιμολόγιο της....εγώ προτιμώ τη wind από τη vodafone,πιο καλά wind!!!!

----------


## yiannis010

> Ενδιαφέρον της wind για cyta hellas,έβγαλε την είδηση το myphone,σίγουρα από τη σκύλα (vodafone) πάμε στη χάρυβδη(wind) η οποία ακόμη δεν έχει πυκνή κάλυψη 3G και διαφημίζει το 4G προφανώς μπήκε κεραία στα κεντρικά της,τελικά εάν πουληθεί είτε σε vodafone είτε πάει σε wind ξεχάστε όλο το πακέτο και την πολιτική της εταιρίας καθώς αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα,κάτι λένε οτί παρουσίασε ζημιές η εταιρία το τελευταίο καιρό,ενώ από 1η απριλίου αυξάνεται το τιμολόγιο της....εγώ προτιμώ τη wind από τη vodafone,πιο καλά wind!!!!


ναι έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα έχει ανοιξει νήμα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/865647

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ενδιαφέρον της wind για cyta hellas,έβγαλε την είδηση το myphone,σίγουρα από τη σκύλα (vodafone) πάμε στη χάρυβδη(wind) η οποία ακόμη δεν έχει πυκνή κάλυψη 3G και διαφημίζει το 4G προφανώς μπήκε κεραία στα κεντρικά της,τελικά εάν πουληθεί είτε σε vodafone είτε πάει σε wind ξεχάστε όλο το πακέτο και την πολιτική της εταιρίας καθώς αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα,κάτι λένε οτί παρουσίασε ζημιές η εταιρία το τελευταίο καιρό,ενώ από 1η απριλίου αυξάνεται το τιμολόγιο της....εγώ προτιμώ τη wind από τη vodafone,πιο καλά wind!!!!


Τα δίκτυα των κινητών (voda-wind) με κάποιο τρόπο συνεργάζονται, λεπτομέρειες δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί, εκεί μπορεί να στηρίζεται και το wind 4g

Καλύτερο το δίκτυο της wind σε κινητή σταθερή internet από της vodafone/hol ? Δεν θα τόλεγα. Βέβαια εκτός από την ποιότητα δικτύου σημασία έχουν οι αποφάσεις για το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσουν/εντάξουν το νέο δίκτυο (cyta) στα δικά τους δίκτυα.

----------


## odim

> Τα δίκτυα των κινητών (voda-wind) με κάποιο τρόπο συνεργάζονται, λεπτομέρειες δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί, εκεί μπορεί να στηρίζεται και το wind 4g
> 
> Καλύτερο το δίκτυο της wind σε κινητή σταθερή internet από της vodafone/hol ? Δεν θα τόλεγα. Βέβαια εκτός από την ποιότητα δικτύου σημασία έχουν οι αποφάσεις για το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσουν/εντάξουν το νέο δίκτυο (cyta) στα δικά τους δίκτυα.


οτι η vodafone εχει καλυτερη καλυψη ειναι γεγονος αλλα προτιμω τη wind απο τη vodafone διοτι η πρωτη θα δωσει καλυτερες προσφορες σε συνδυαστικα πακετα,η δευτερη ειναι  φαρμακειο και  υπολογη στην μητρικη της,αρα προτιμω να παει στη wind και το κομματι της καλυψης 3G μπορει να βελτιωθει μελλοντικα,ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται,περιπου 400 χιλιαδες πελατες cyta οι οποιοι θα αυξησουν σημαντικα τα εσοδα της wind hellas και ειναι ευκαιρια να αποκτησει υπηρεσιες tv και voip στη σταθερη,κατι το οποιο δεν εχει η wind αυτη τη στιγμη..

----------


## Manolis_karas

Το μεσημέρι - απόγευμα σερνότανε, τώρα πάει αρκετά καλά.

----------


## odim

Η καλύτερη λύση θα είναι να κρατηθεί η εταιρία αυτόνομη και ανεξάρτητη,οποιαδήποτε πώληση η συγχώνευση θα γκρεμίσει ότι καλό έχει χτίσει όλα αυτα τα χρόνια,ασε που η wind έχει πολύ αραιό δίκτυο 3G ενώ το mobile internet είναι για τα πανηγύρια,καλή σε προσφορές και προγράμματα λίγη σε υπηρεσίες,τώρα που μπήκε η cyta στη κινητη η πώληση είναι μια τρέλα!!!!!

----------


## nokian82

Τελικα τι εγινε με τις χρεωσεις απο την cyta? Εμενα ευτυχως μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος 19 λεπτα ποιο ακριβα. 

Δεν ισχυουν τα συμβολαια μας για ιδια τιμη;

----------


## Godian

Από 1 Απριλίου αρχίζουν οι αλλαγές

----------


## nokian82

> Από 1 Απριλίου αρχίζουν οι αλλαγές


Λες να ηταν κατι αλλο; αντι για 22 ευρω πληρωσα 22,19

----------


## Hetfield

Αν ειναι τοσο σοβαρο προβλημα τα 0,19€ τοτε πρεπει να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο να τους ρωτησεις, αν δεν εχεις αναλυτικο λογαριασμο. 
Στον αναλυτικο λογαριασμο μεσω της πυλης φαινονται ολες οι χρεωσεις ξεκαθαρα

----------


## Godian

Δεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα ούτε τα 0,19€ ούτε τα 100€ όταν έρθει ένας μάστορας να σου φτιάξει κάτι και σου πει έχει 22€ και εσύ δεν έχεις αλλά και σου λέει 22,19€ έκανε τελικά. Θα τον ξανά φωναξεις;;  όχι γιατί δεν είναι καλος μάστορας. Αλλά γιατί δε συμφωνησατε έτσι....

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα ούτε τα 0,19€ ούτε τα 100€ όταν έρθει ένας μάστορας να σου φτιάξει κάτι και σου πει έχει 22€ και εσύ δεν έχεις αλλά και σου λέει 22,19€ έκανε τελικά. Θα τον ξανά φωναξεις;;  όχι γιατί δεν είναι καλος μάστορας. Αλλά γιατί δε συμφωνησατε έτσι....


Δεν ειπα το αντιθετο. Αλλα μπορεις να το δεις, αλλωστε δεν εχουν κανενα πρακτικο νοημα να σου αυξησει μια εταιρια μονομερως το συμβολαιο στα 0,19€ χωρις να σε ενημερωσει.
Μαντευω πως προκειται για κληση σε μη γεωγραφικο αριθμο (διαφορες στα 0,19€ ερχονται και σε μενα, αλλα επειδη κανω μια στο τοσο τετοιες κλησεις).

----------


## yiannis010

> Δεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα ούτε τα 0,19€ ούτε τα 100€ όταν έρθει ένας μάστορας να σου φτιάξει κάτι και σου πει έχει 22€ και εσύ δεν έχεις αλλά και σου λέει 22,19€ έκανε τελικά. Θα τον ξανά φωναξεις;;  όχι γιατί δεν είναι καλος μάστορας. Αλλά γιατί δε συμφωνησατε έτσι....


μια και μιλατε για λογαριασμους ,,,,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται,με τον δικο μου λογαριασμο μια και ερχεται συνεχεια καρφωμενος στα 17,5 αμτι για 22.τους εχω ενοχλησει επανηλλειμενα να το διορθωσουν αλλα αυτοι συνεχιζουν στυο 17,5.αυτο γινεται 4 μηνες...και 4 μηνες τους περνω τηλ για να τους πω να το διορθωσουν στον επομενο.το αποτελεσμα είναι ο λογαριασμος να μου εχει ερθει πιστωτικος, το συγκεντρικο στην πυλη πελατων να μου να αναφερει 12 ευρω .εχουμε χασει την μπαλα εντελως.πλεον δεν ξερω τι πληρωνω

----------


## anthip09

Τα ίδια κ εγώ...αντί για 22 πληρώνω εδώ κ 3 μήνες 20...μπάχαλο το λογιστήριο τους..

----------


## Godian

Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν έχω πάθει κάτι τέτοιο. 
16,10€ μου έρχεται εμένα. 
Τώρα ότι έχουν χάσει τη μπάλα το έχω καταλάβει και εγώ....  Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα. Δε μπορώ να πάω και αλλού. Γιατί δε μπορώ να δίνω παραπάνω.

----------


## nokian82

Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι σοβαρο, απλα νομιζα οτι ειναι απο τις αυξησεις. Κ λεω ευτυχως με μονο τοσο την γλυτωσα εγω.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> μια και μιλατε για λογαριασμους ,,,,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται,με τον δικο μου λογαριασμο μια και ερχεται συνεχεια καρφωμενος στα 17,5 αμτι για 22.τους εχω ενοχλησει επανηλλειμενα να το διορθωσουν αλλα αυτοι συνεχιζουν στυο 17,5.αυτο γινεται 4 μηνες...και 4 μηνες τους περνω τηλ για να τους πω να το διορθωσουν στον επομενο.το αποτελεσμα είναι ο λογαριασμος να μου εχει ερθει πιστωτικος, το συγκεντρικο στην πυλη πελατων να μου να αναφερει 12 ευρω .εχουμε χασει την μπαλα εντελως.πλεον δεν ξερω τι πληρωνω


Mην τους ενοχλεις!!!!
Περυσι καποια στιγμη ειδα αυξηση 3 ευρω και λεω τι εγινε;
Πηρα τηλεφωνο να δω τι συμβαινει
και τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι μου εκαναν 2 φορες εκπτωση,(αυτη που ειχα απο το παλιο προγραμμα +1 απο το καινουριο) επι 9 μηνες...
Στα θετικα τους οτι δεν μου τα ζητησαν πισω....

----------


## jimdem582

Χθες μου τηλεφώνησαν για προσφορά επειδή λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου το Μάιο. Ήταν μια αγενέστατη χωρίς καθόλου γνώσεις. Μόλις ρώτησε αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος και είπα όχι έκανε σαν τρελή άρχισε να μιλάει και στον ενικό και να λέει ασυναρτησίες. Ειρωνευοταν κιόλας λέει αν δεν πληρώνεις το λογαριασμό τότε βέβαια δεν θα έχεις υπηρεσίες. Της λέω λόγω βλάβης δεν είχα για 1 μήνα όχι επειδή δεν πλήρωνα. Λέω είχε χαλάσει το καλώδιο απο κεραυνό. Μετά λέει αν βάλετε ups θα έχετε σύνδεση και χωρίς ρεύμα λέω αφού είναι χαλασμένο το καλώδιο πως θα πιάσει?????

Πιο μετά έλεγε ε και τι δεν σας αποζημίωσε η cyta? Λέω ναι μου επέστρεψε τα λεφτά (πετάγεται λέει "να ορίστε!") αλλά τη δουλειά που έχασα 1 μήνα ποιος θα μου την αποζημιώσει? Και λέει ε και τι να κάνουμε(!) ο ΟΤΕ φταίει εμείς δεν έχουμε σχέση (ναι καλά της λέω επειδή ο τεχνικός σας βαριόταν να έρθει φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν είπε τίποτα).

Τέλος άρχισε τις ασυναρτησίες οτι η cyta έχει ψηφιακό σήμα και είναι πιο ευάλωτο, η cyta εξαπλώνεται παντού έχει πολύ καλές υπηρεσίες και μετά μου είπε σας κάνουμε προσφορά με 22ε το μήνα να έχετε 24αρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 160' κινητά (την προσφορά που έχουν δηλαδή για όλους τους νέους πελάτες αυτή την περίοδο) της λέω τώρα με 26e έχω απεριόριστα σε όλο τον κόσμο, τα διπλάσια λεπτά σε κινητά και 2η γραμμή οπότε δεν είναι καλή προσφορά. Ε πως λέει 4ε λιγότερα είναι.

Ύστερα της λέω 22ε για πάντα ή θα μου το αυξήσετε μετά? Άρχισε να λέει εεεεεε.... να μετά απο 18 μήνες αλλάζει η τιμή όμως σταδιακά θα μειώνεται (μπούρδες)

Επειδή μετά βαρέθηκα λέω οκ θα δω και τους εναλλακτικούς και θα σας πω.

Τραγική επικοινωνία.

----------


## mike_871

Παντως οτι φτεει ο οτε καλα σου ειπε.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Δεν ειπα το αντιθετο. Αλλα μπορεις να το δεις, αλλωστε δεν εχουν κανενα πρακτικο νοημα να σου αυξησει μια εταιρια μονομερως το συμβολαιο στα 0,19€ χωρις να σε ενημερωσει.
> Μαντευω πως προκειται για κληση σε μη γεωγραφικο αριθμο (διαφορες στα 0,19€ ερχονται και σε μενα, αλλα επειδη κανω μια στο τοσο τετοιες κλησεις).


Και σε μένα έρχονται αραιά και που μικροχρεώσεις, πιο παλιά που τις έψαχνα διαπίστωνα ότι οφειλόταν σε διάφορες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις έξω από τις δωρεάν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μην τους ενοχλείτε
Μια χαρά βγάζουν τους λογαριασμούς
Κάτι σαν τον τροχό της τύχης   :Whistle:

----------


## minas

> Παντως οτι φτεει ο οτε καλα σου ειπε.


Όχι ακριβώς. Τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να τον φωνάξει ο εναλλακτικός, μετά από εκτίμηση της βλάβης.

----------


## jimdem582

Ξέρω οτι τον τελευταίο λόγο σε αυτά τα θέματα τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρει. Πληρώνω να έχω υπηρεσίες και δεν θέλω να μένω εκτός. Πρόβλημά τους, ας τα βρουν με τον ΟΤΕ.

Αυτό που με εκνεύρισε είναι ότι 2 βδομάδες έκαναν να πάρουν χαμπάρι απο τη cyta τι φταίει. Στην αρχή μετά απο μέρες ήρθε τεχνικός και είπε φταίει η cyta θα το δουν. Μετά ήρθε άλλος τεχνικός αφού τους τάραξα στα τηλέφωνα και είπε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ τελικά. Ένα μπάχαλο. Σύνολο 1 μήνας χωρίς internet+τηλέφωνο.

----------


## nokian82

> Ξέρω οτι τον τελευταίο λόγο σε αυτά τα θέματα τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρει. Πληρώνω να έχω υπηρεσίες και δεν θέλω να μένω εκτός. Πρόβλημά τους, ας τα βρουν με τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Αυτό που με εκνεύρισε είναι ότι 2 βδομάδες έκαναν να πάρουν χαμπάρι απο τη cyta τι φταίει. Στην αρχή μετά απο μέρες ήρθε τεχνικός και είπε φταίει η cyta θα το δουν. Μετά ήρθε άλλος τεχνικός αφού τους τάραξα στα τηλέφωνα και είπε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ τελικά. Ένα μπάχαλο. Σύνολο 1 μήνας χωρίς internet+τηλέφωνο.


Τρομαζω στην σκεψη να ειμαι ενα μηνα χωρις ιντερνετ στο σπιτι! Πραγματικα..

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Ξέρω οτι τον τελευταίο λόγο σε αυτά τα θέματα τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρει. Πληρώνω να έχω υπηρεσίες και δεν θέλω να μένω εκτός. Πρόβλημά τους, ας τα βρουν με τον ΟΤΕ....


Πολύ σωστά εγώ ξέρω αυτούς που πληρώνω, τι σχέση έχω εγώ με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πολύ σωστά εγώ ξέρω αυτούς που πληρώνω, τι σχέση έχω εγώ με τον ΟΤΕ.


Εχεις και παραεχεις. 
Για χαρην ευκολιας και ανταγωνισμου δεν πληρωνεις 2 λογαριασμους (εναν στον ΟΤΕ και εναν στον παροχο) αλλα εναν.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Θέλω να πω, εγώ έχω κάνει σύμβαση με τη Cyta, ναι μεν όλοι οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, αλλά εγώ τη Cyta πληρώνω και από αυτή περιμένω να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ, ώστε να λειτουργούν σωστά οι γραμμές του.
Δοκίμασε να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και να πεις, ότι είσαι στη Cyta και έχεις προβλήματα με τη γραμμή, μόλις πεις "είμαι συνδρομητής της Cyta" θα στο κλείσουν χωρίς να πουν λέξη και καλά θα κάνουν, τα παράπονα σου στον πάροχο σου, δεν σε ξέρουν εσένα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Θέλω να πω, εγώ έχω κάνει σύμβαση με τη Cyta, ναι μεν όλοι οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, αλλά εγώ τη Cyta πληρώνω και από αυτή περιμένω να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ, ώστε να λειτουργούν σωστά οι γραμμές του.
> Δοκίμασε να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και να πεις, ότι είσαι στη Cyta και έχεις προβλήματα με τη γραμμή, μόλις πεις "είμαι συνδρομητής της Cyta" θα στο κλείσουν χωρίς να πουν λέξη και καλά θα κάνουν, τα παράπονα σου στον πάροχο σου, δεν σε ξέρουν εσένα.


Πραγματι ειναι ευθυνη της Cyta να πιεσει. Ομως δεν ειναι ευθυνη της Cyta το αποτελεσμα, δεν ειναι δικες της οι γραμμες.
Δυστυχως στο δικτυο προσβασης πασχουμε.

----------


## neo24gr

και στην γερμανια οταν πας να κανεις αιτηση ( σε οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια) για σταθερο και ιντερνετ,παιρνει 3 βδομαδες περιπου να συνδεθεις.
θα αναρωτηθειτε γιατι....
γιατι απλα μετα την αιτηση ,παει η γερμανικη τελεκομ και κανει ελεγχο ,καθαρισμο γραμμης και οτι αλλο χρειαστει ωστε να λειτουργησει κανονικα και απροβληματιστα απο την πρωτη στιγμη η γραμμη σου.
σε οποιον παροχο και να πας.
και μετα οταν μας λενε εχουμε μεινει πισω 45 χρονια αρχιζουν τα γαβ γαβ γαβ γαβ γαβ.
παντα πισω θα ειμαστε.

----------


## kostakiss

μου προσεφερε ανανεωση η cyta με 24αρι ιντερνετ,απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα 23 ευρω για 24μηνο.
ειναι οκ?

----------


## Manolis_karas

Αν η περιοχή σου έχει καλό Internet μέσω Cyta, είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## jimdem582

> μου προσεφερε ανανεωση η cyta με 24αρι ιντερνετ,απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα 23 ευρω για 24μηνο.
> ειναι οκ?


Κι εμένα την ίδια έκαναν. Δεν τη λες και προσφορά. Ήδη υπάρχει πρόγραμμα με 24άρα + απεριόριστα σταθερά + 2.5 ώρες κινητά με *22ε* για 24μηνο.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> μου προσεφερε ανανεωση η cyta με 24αρι ιντερνετ,απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα 23 ευρω για 24μηνο.
> ειναι οκ?


Φίλε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να ζητήσεις 8 γραμμή και να έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία από άλλο πάροχο. Πίστεψέ με συμφέρει πάρα πολύ και δεν έχεις την 24μηνη δέσμευση.

----------


## kostakiss

Ναι αλλα αυτο ειναι 5 ωρες για κινητα και γλυτωνεις τα τελη κτλ
12μηνο μου δινε παλι το 8αρι στα 22€ που ηδη εχω και λιγα λεπτα παραπανω απ το ηδη υπαρχων προγραμμα στα οποια ξεφευγα(στα σταθερα)

----------


## Valder

> μου προσεφερε ανανεωση η cyta με 24αρι ιντερνετ,απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα 23 ευρω για 24μηνο.
> ειναι οκ?


Εμένα την ίδια με 24.5 ευρώ (χωρίς τα κινητά όπως είχα ζητήσει με πήγαιναν στα 19) όπως είπα πιό πριν σε άλλη σελίδα. Έχω κοντά μέχρι τέλος του μήνα να το σκεφτώ. Μέχρι και η Cyta μου κάνει τη δύσκολη; Πφφφφ...

----------


## kostakiss

8αρι 6ωρες σταθερα και 100' κινητα 22€ το 12 μηνο
24αρι απεριοριστα σταθερα 5 ωρες κινητα 23€ το 24μηνο
Αυτα μου προσεφεραν μεχρι τελη του μηνα

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> 8αρι 6ωρες σταθερα και 100' κινητα 22€ το 12 μηνο
> 24αρι απεριοριστα σταθερα 5 ωρες κινητα 23€ το 24μηνο
> Αυτα μου προσεφεραν μεχρι τελη του μηνα


Αν είσαι αναμεσά σε αυτές τις δυο επιλογές πιο καλή φαίνεται η δεύτερη και όσο πιάσει.. αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα κινηθεί η αγορά μέσα στα δυο χρονιά και μετά από το ενδεχόμενο να συγχωνευτεί.

----------


## yiannis010

> 8αρι 6ωρες σταθερα και 100' κινητα 22€ το 12 μηνο
> 24αρι απεριοριστα σταθερα 5 ωρες κινητα 23€ το 24μηνο
> Αυτα μου προσεφεραν μεχρι τελη του μηνα


τους ρώτησες απο περιεργεια ποιες είναι οι δυνατοτητες της γραμης σου στο 24αρι?...(εντάξει αυτή του 12μηνου δεν ειναι προσφορα για να αναγκαστεις ναδεχτεις την 24μηνη)

----------


## kostakiss

> Αν είσαι αναμεσά σε αυτές τις δυο επιλογές πιο καλή φαίνεται η δεύτερη και όσο πιάσει.. αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα κινηθεί η αγορά μέσα στα δυο χρονιά και μετά από το ενδεχόμενο να συγχωνευτεί.


το θεμα ειναι οτι ολες οι εταιρειες τωρα κανουν μινιμουμ 18μηνο οποτε, ολοι λιγο πολυ στη 2ετια θα αλλαξουμε παλι παροχο η θα κανουμε ανανεωση.ηδη με καλυπτει και η 8αρα απλα σκεφτηκα οτι σε 2 χρονια ποσα μπορουν να αλλαξουν τη στιγμη που ακομα και η 8αρα με καλυπτε;




> τους ρώτησες απο περιεργεια ποιες είναι οι δυνατοτητες της γραμης σου στο 24αρι?...(εντάξει αυτή του 12μηνου δεν ειναι προσφορα για να αναγκαστεις ναδεχτεις την 24μηνη)


Μενω χαριλαου κοντα σε κεντρο,οποτε οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι κομπλε..

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Μενω χαριλαου κοντα σε κεντρο,οποτε οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι κομπλε..


Vdsl σε καλύπτει; μήπως θα είχες πιο συμφέρουσα προσφορά.

----------


## kostakiss

Δεν κανω τετοια χρηση για να χρειαζομαι vdsl.
Και με την 8αρα βολευομαι..

----------


## umay

> μου προσεφερε ανανεωση η cyta με 24αρι ιντερνετ,απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητα 23 ευρω για 24μηνο.
> ειναι οκ?


Προσοχή, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στη Cyta και ξεκαθάρισε αν στην τιμή περιλαμβάνεται η αύξηση που ξεκινάει τον ερχόμενο μήνα (+1 Ευρώ), όπως επίσης, αν πληρώνοντας με κάρτα ή μέσω internet banking και με αποστολή λογαριασμού μόνο ηλεκτρονικά σου αφαιρέσουν 1 Ευρώ/μήνα (όπως έχουν ανακοινώσει). 
Εαν τελικά αφαιρείται, είναι καλή προσφορά, προσωπικά θα την επέλεγα.

----------


## yiannis010

> το θεμα ειναι οτι ολες οι εταιρειες τωρα κανουν μινιμουμ 18μηνο οποτε, ολοι λιγο πολυ στη 2ετια θα αλλαξουμε παλι παροχο η θα κανουμε ανανεωση.ηδη με καλυπτει και η 8αρα απλα σκεφτηκα οτι σε 2 χρονια ποσα μπορουν να αλλαξουν τη στιγμη που ακομα και η 8αρα με καλυπτε;
> 
> 
> Μενω χαριλαου κοντα σε κεντρο,οποτε οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι κομπλε..


μην το λες...για το κομπλε δεν είναι κανείς ποτε σίγουρος

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## kostakiss

> Προσοχή, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στη Cyta και ξεκαθάρισε αν στην τιμή περιλαμβάνεται η αύξηση που ξεκινάει τον ερχόμενο μήνα (+1 Ευρώ), όπως επίσης, αν πληρώνοντας με κάρτα ή μέσω internet banking και με αποστολή λογαριασμού μόνο ηλεκτρονικά σου αφαιρέσουν 1 Ευρώ/μήνα (όπως έχουν ανακοινώσει). 
> Εαν τελικά αφαιρείται, είναι καλή προσφορά, προσωπικά θα την επέλεγα.


Δηλαδη αν βγαινει 22-23€ εννοεις θα ειναι οκ;
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μου ξεκαθαρισε στο τηλ οτι τελικη τελικη θα ειναι 23€! Αλλα θα ρωτησω κ αυτα που ειπες μηπως κατεβει!




> μην το λες...για το κομπλε δεν είναι κανείς ποτε σίγουρος
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


στο site βγαζει οτι υποστηριζει 24αρα αλλα γενικα ειμαι κοντα σε σταθμο(κεντρο) σιγουρα θα ειναι οκ!

----------


## kostakiss

Για την ταχυτητα μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι 880μ απο τον οτε και με μετρηση απο το τεχνικο τμημα μου ειπαν οτι θα συγχρονιζω στα 9 λογο εξασθενισης σηματος.
Οσο για το παγιο, ειναι 23€ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ με την καινουργια τιμολογηση.
Και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να κατεβει εως 1€ με παγια εντολη και ηλεκτονικα (0,5€+0,5€)

----------


## sweet dreams

> Για την ταχυτητα μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι 880μ απο τον οτε και με μετρηση απο το τεχνικο τμημα μου ειπαν οτι θα συγχρονιζω *στα 9 λογο εξασθενισης σηματος.*
> Οσο για το παγιο, ειναι 23€ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ με την καινουργια τιμολογηση.
> Και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να κατεβει εως 1€ με παγια εντολη και ηλεκτονικα (0,5€+0,5€)


Στα 900 μέτρα* θεωρητικά* τερματίζεις την γραμμή,   άντε να πέσεις 2~3 *το πολύ* λόγω εξασθένησης.

Αν δεν σου λένε μ@@@@@ες υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην γραμμή ή γενικά στην περιοχή.

----------


## yiannis010

> Για την ταχυτητα μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι 880μ απο τον οτε και με μετρηση απο το τεχνικο τμημα μου ειπαν οτι θα συγχρονιζω στα 9 λογο εξασθενισης σηματος.
> Οσο για το παγιο, ειναι 23€ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ με την καινουργια τιμολογηση.
> Και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να κατεβει εως 1€ με παγια εντολη και ηλεκτονικα (0,5€+0,5€)


στα 9??

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδη αν βγαινει 22-23€ εννοεις θα ειναι οκ;
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι μου ξεκαθαρισε στο τηλ οτι τελικη τελικη θα ειναι 23€! Αλλα θα ρωτησω κ αυτα που ειπες μηπως κατεβει!
> 
> στο site βγαζει οτι υποστηριζει 24αρα αλλα γενικα ειμαι κοντα σε σταθμο(κεντρο) σιγουρα θα ειναι οκ!


μ αρεσει που ήσουν και σίγουρος πως οι ταχύτητες θα ήταν οκ και κομπλε......

----------


## kostakiss

Κι εγω επαθα ενα σοκ με το 9, αλλα με live μετρηση χθες αυτο μου ειπαν..
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η λαθος αλλα του ειπα οτι θελω να κανω ανανεωση, αρα δεν πιστευω να μου πε λιγοτερο απ οσο δινει γιατι μετα θα εκτεθει αυτος..
Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φιξαριστει στο αμεσο μελλον η να μην το δω καν σαν επιλογη;
Παντως παλια με αλλες εταιρειες σιγουρα ειχα παραπανω (14-15), πριν χρονια κιολας.

----------


## dimangelid

> Κι εγω επαθα ενα σοκ με το 9, αλλα με live μετρηση χθες αυτο μου ειπαν..
> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η λαθος αλλα του ειπα οτι θελω να κανω ανανεωση, αρα δεν πιστευω να μου πε λιγοτερο απ οσο δινει γιατι μετα θα εκτεθει αυτος..
> Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φιξαριστει στο αμεσο μελλον η να μην το δω καν σαν επιλογη;
> Παντως παλια με αλλες εταιρειες σιγουρα ειχα παραπανω (14-15), πριν χρονια κιολας.


Μπορεί όντως να είναι αλήθεια αυτό που σου είπαν, καθώς έχουν πρόσβαση όπως είναι λογικό και βλέπουν τέτοια στοιχεία. Το θέμα είναι αν το είπε επειδή τα είδε ή στην τύχη  :Razz:  Πολλές φορές λένε ότι να 'ναι και δεν τους νοιάζει αν εκτίθενται. Αν είναι πολύ πυκνοκατοικημένη η περιοχή σου, θα υπάρχουν και πολλές συνδέσεις άρα είναι λογικό να μην συγχρονίζεις στο μέγιστο θεωρητικό. Όμως να σου λένε για 9 στα 880 μέτρα από το κέντρο μου φαίνεται λίγο μυστήριο. Αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό/φίλο/συγγενή στην περιοχή με έως 24mbps και οποιονδήποτε πάροχο, δες σε τι ταχύτητες συγχρονίζει αυτός. Λίγο-πολύ στον συγχρονισμό δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ των παρόχων. Με ΟΤΕ συνήθως συγχρονίζουν λίγο χαμηλότερα λόγω του ότι το χαμηλότερο SNR του είναι το 9 και στην Cyta το ίδιο λόγω της VoIP τηλεφωνίας. Η Cyta όμως νομίζω ότι μπορεί να σου ρίξει το SNR αν το ζητήσεις.

----------


## kostakiss

Επειδη δεν τα ξερω καλα αυτα.. Τι συνεπαγεται με την μειωση του snr?
Δοκιμασα να μπω απο ενα φιλο μου που μενει διπλα και εχει 4νετ και το ρουτερ κλειδωνει στα 6 :ρ
Με αυτον σιγουρα κατι θα παιζει, δεν εξηγειται...
Θεωρητικα εχει τον24αρι γιατι εχει και νοβα, οποτε συνδυασμος νοβα με μικροτερη ταχυτητα δε νομιζω να υπαρχει.
Εχω μπερδευτει, δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## dimangelid

> Επειδη δεν τα ξερω καλα αυτα.. Τι συνεπαγεται με την μειωση του snr?
> Δοκιμασα να μπω απο ενα φιλο μου που μενει διπλα και εχει 4νετ και το ρουτερ κλειδωνει στα 6 :ρ
> Με αυτον σιγουρα κατι θα παιζει, δεν εξηγειται...
> Θεωρητικα εχει τον24αρι γιατι εχει και νοβα, οποτε συνδυασμος νοβα με μικροτερη ταχυτητα δε νομιζω να υπαρχει.
> Εχω μπερδευτει, δεν ξερω τι να κανω


Με μικρότερο SNR θα έχεις υψηλότερο συγχρονισμό, αλλά αν η γραμμή είναι προβληματική μπορεί να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Τώρα ο άλλος που κλειδώνει στα 6, είναι κάπως περίεργο. Για εσένα τώρα, αν έχεις 29 attenuation που βλέπω στο προφίλ σου είσαι περίπου στα 2 χιλιόμετρα από το κέντρο και ο μέγιστος θεωρητικος συγχρονισμός είναι τα 16mbps, που φυσικά δεν θα τα πιάσεις. Εγώ θα περίμενα γύρω στα 11-12 για τέτοια απόσταση. Προσπάθησε να δεις συγχρονισμούς (όχι speedtest, ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μέσα από το router) και από άλλους γείτονες αν έχεις δυνατότητα.

----------


## kostakiss

Σε 2 φιλους που μενουν εδω κοντα με οτε συγχρονιζουν στα 13-14..
Αρα με cyta ειναι λογικο να πιανω μεχρι 9;

----------


## mike_871

ναι εγω με cyta επιανα 4 και με wind 6

----------


## Godian

Γιατί δεν έβαλες 8 άρα φίλε μου;;

----------


## yiannis010

> Γιατί δεν έβαλες 8 άρα φίλε μου;;


8αρα έχει ο ανθρωπος και ηθελε να βαλει 24αρα .

----------


## mike_871

> Γιατί δεν έβαλες 8 άρα φίλε μου;;


8 ειχα και επιανα 4-4,5

----------


## Godian

να βαλεις 4αρα τοτε  :Smile:

----------


## mike_871

> να βαλεις 4αρα τοτε


εβαλα wind

----------


## Godian

ποσο επιασες φιλε μου?

----------


## mike_871

> ποσο επιασες φιλε μου?


5-6,5 mbps

----------


## dimitri_ns

Νεα Σμύρνη, για κανά 2ωρο 18:00 - 20:00, σήμερα, no internet, no phone, το internet πηγαινοερχότανε (κόκκινο, νορμάλ, ξανά κόκκινο), vdsl από ΑΚ

----------


## mike_871

> Νεα Σμύρνη, για κανά 2ωρο 18:00 - 20:00, σήμερα, no internet, no phone, το internet πηγαινοερχότανε (κόκκινο, νορμάλ, ξανά κόκκινο), vdsl από ΑΚ


συνδεουν τα καινουρια καφαο με οπτικη ινα

----------


## kostakiss

Παιζουν εκπτωσεις για φοιτητικα η συνταξιουχους η μονογονεικες οικογενειες;

----------


## yiannis010

> Παιζουν εκπτωσεις για φοιτητικα η συνταξιουχους η μονογονεικες οικογενειες;


μιλα καλυτερα με την ιδια εταιρεια απ ευθειας ή με το suport.

----------


## lak100

δεκτηκα σημερα τηλεφωνο απο εξαιρετικο συνεργατη της cyta δεν μου ειπε αρχικα οτι ειναι απο cyta αλλα μου λεει σαν παιρνω για να μειωσετε τον λογαριασμο σας πραγμα το οποιο με ενοχλησε γιατι πηγε με πλαγιο τροπο να μου πουλησει. 2 πραγματα ομως με ενοχλησαν περισσοτερο μου ειπε οτι θα συνεχισω να εχω την εκπτωση στον OTE TV γιατι λεει η εκπτωση ειναι μονο για αυτο και δεν εχει σχεση με το τηλεφωνο. Δευτερον μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω δεσμευση στον ΟΤΕ ενω της ελεγα οτι εχω ανανεωση προγραμμα και συμβολαιο. Αντε εγω ηξερα οτι μου λεει αρλουμπες θα μπορουσε ομως καποιος που  δεν ξερει να την πατησει και μετα να αναρωτιεται τι εγινε

----------


## a.libe

αυτες τις @@@@ριες τις λενε καποιοι πωλητες που το παιζουν εξυπνοι με υφος χιλιων καρδιναλιων πραγματικα αξιολυπητοι!!!

----------


## Godian

Να μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν και ποτέ. Όταν καθένας ότι θέλει λέει. Εσύ ξέρεις μόνο τι υπογραψες

----------


## yiannis010

υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το mycyta??δεν μπορω να μπω

----------


## MAT9

Ναι ούτε εμένα μπαίνει.

----------


## yiannis010

μια φορά την εβδομάδα τελικά πρόβλημα έχει το my cyta.

----------


## andreas443

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την cyta γιατί σκέφτομαι να βάλω καταρχάς διαβάζω ότι είναι VoIP οι διαφορές πιες είναι έχει περιορισμούς??
Ακόμα κάτι μου είπαν ότι είναι μέσω του ρεύματος το internet θα έχω καλύτερο internet από ότι έχω τώρα στην hol?? 3mbps μένω στο ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ στην ΠΑΠΑΓΟΥ.Έχει κανείς από Καματερό cyta να μου πει??
Στο τηλέφωνο που μίλησα μου είπαν θα πιάνω το κατώτερο 7 αλλά δεν το πολύ πιστεύω γιατί με καμία άλλη εταιρεία δεν πιάνω τόσο όλες μου δίνουν μέχρι 3mbps αλλά εδώ δεν ξέρω τι παίζει που είναι μέσω της ΔΕΗ και αν έχει περιορισμούς πχ στα games

Όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει και αν είναι και από το καματερό ακομα καλητερα σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## spartacus

σε κοροϊδεύουν

----------


## yiannis010

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την cyta γιατί σκέφτομαι να βάλω καταρχάς διαβάζω ότι είναι VoIP οι διαφορές πιες είναι έχει περιορισμούς??
> Ακόμα κάτι μου είπαν ότι είναι μέσω του ρεύματος το internet θα έχω καλύτερο internet από ότι έχω τώρα στην hol?? 3mbps μένω στο ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ στην ΠΑΠΑΓΟΥ.Έχει κανείς από Καματερό cyta να μου πει??
> Στο τηλέφωνο που μίλησα μου είπαν θα πιάνω το κατώτερο 7 αλλά δεν το πολύ πιστεύω γιατί με καμία άλλη εταιρεία δεν πιάνω τόσο όλες μου δίνουν μέχρι 3mbps αλλά εδώ δεν ξέρω τι παίζει που είναι μέσω της ΔΕΗ και αν έχει περιορισμούς πχ στα games
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει και αν είναι και από το καματερό ακομα καλητερα σας ευχαριστώ


δεν έχει καμια σχεση το ρευμα με το ιντερνετ.απλά είναι συνδεδεμενο επάνω στο ρουτερκαι αυτο σημαινει πως όταν δεν έχεις ρευμα δεν θα έχεις και τηλεφωνο.κανενας περιορισμος σε gaming.όπως ακριβως εισαι σε άλες εταιριεες θα εισαι και στην cyta.τωρα σε ότι αφορα την ταχυτητα και γω δεν το πιστευω πως θα πιανεις 7.καπου εκει θα εισαι πάλι και αστους να λένε ότι θέλουν.προσωπικά εφυγα απο οτε και ησυχασα γιατι ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων.απο τοτε που πηγα στην cyta έστρωσαν όλα.περίμενε καποιον ακόμα απο καματερο να σε ενημερωσει πως πάει με την cyta και προχωρα

----------


## andreas443

Μα μου είπαν ότι έρχεται μέσο του ρεύματος και ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το καφαο του ΟΤΕ έχει δικό της δίκτυο μου είπαν και ότι είναι η μόνη εταιρεία που δεν δεσμεύει γραμμές του ΟΤΕ για αυτό ρώτησα αν θα έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα.
Και κάτι ακόμα το τηλέφωνο που είναι VoIP είναι μέσω internet εε?

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μα μου είπαν ότι έρχεται μέσο του ρεύματος και ότι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το καφαο του ΟΤΕ έχει δικό της δίκτυο μου είπαν και ότι είναι η μόνη εταιρεία που δεν δεσμεύει γραμμές του ΟΤΕ για αυτό ρώτησα αν θα έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα.
> Και κάτι ακόμα το τηλέφωνο που είναι VoIP είναι μέσω internet εε?


Eσύ δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Δεν υπάρχει εταιρία που να έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο μέχρι τον πελάτη και όλα χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ. Το τηλέφωνο

είναι μέσω Internet γι' αυτό δεν θα έχεις και τηλέφωνο αν γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος. To μέσω ρεύματος δεν το σχολιάζουμε.

----------


## andreas443

Εγώ ξέρω από γνωστό εδώ στο καματερό που ρώτησα χθες μου είπε όταν πριν κάτι μήνες που δεν είχαμε τηλέφωνο και internet για ένα μήνα όσοι είχαν cyta είχαν και τηλέφωνο και internet

----------


## sweet dreams

O.K. ότι πείς, έχει δικές της γραμμές στο Καματερό.......  :hello:

----------


## Hetfield

Τωρα που αλλαξα παροχο ειδα επιτελους ασπρη μερα οσον αφορα τα games.
Εκτος απο τα καλυτερα pings, οι πορτες του ρουτερ επιτελους δουλευουν οπως πρεπει μεσω upnp.

Τελικα εφταιγε το customαρισμενο firmware του thomson που δεν ανοιγε πορτες και το steam απλα δεν τσουλαγε.

----------


## Valder

> Τωρα που αλλαξα παροχο ειδα επιτελους ασπρη μερα οσον αφορα τα games.
> Εκτος απο τα καλυτερα pings, οι πορτες του ρουτερ επιτελους δουλευουν οπως πρεπει μεσω upnp.
> 
> Τελικα εφταιγε το customαρισμενο firmware του thomson που δεν ανοιγε πορτες και το steam απλα δεν τσουλαγε.


Ήσουν Cyta και πήγες που;

----------


## Hetfield

> Ήσουν Cyta και πήγες που;


Forthnet

----------


## Atheros

> Ήσουν Cyta και πήγες που;





> Forthnet



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

χμ εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο έχω αποσυνδέσεις ανά 5λεπτο (όχι αποσυγχρονισμό), την πείραξε ο αέρας την Cheetos ?  :Laughing:

----------


## nicolasdr

> χμ εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο έχω αποσυνδέσεις ανά 5λεπτο (όχι αποσυγχρονισμό), την πείραξε ο αέρας την Cheetos ?


Προβλημα στους BBRAS το οποιο αναμενεται να λυθει εντος της ημερας.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## nnn

> Προβλημα στους BBRAS το οποιο αναμενεται να λυθει εντος της ημερας.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση


 :One thumb up:

----------


## graal

> 


 Αλήθεια, προς τι ο γέλωτας?  :Thinking:

----------


## Atheros

> Αλήθεια, προς τι ο γέλωτας?


Γιατί ο συμφορουμίτης από την Σκύλα (cyta ) πήγε στη Χάρυβδη....(forthnet)!  :ROFL:

----------


## Godian

Εγώ με τη cyta είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Και δε βρίσκω το λόγο να πάω σε άλλη εταιρία, εκτός του οτε αν είχα τα λεφτά φυσικά

----------


## Hetfield

> Γιατί ο συμφορουμίτης από την Σκύλα (cyta ) πήγε στη Χάρυβδη....(forthnet)!


Εγω παντως μια χαρα υπηρεσια εχω, καλυτερη απο Cyta στα ιδια λεφτα. 
Και πριν παω στην Forthnet εψαξα σταστικα φιλων μου στην ιδια γειτονια, δεν πηγα στα τυφλα  :Wink: 

Εν τω μεταξυ, εγω ηθελα να παραμεινω Cyta. Λογω των αυξησεων προσπαθησα να σπασω τη δευτερη γραμμη γιατι πλεον δεν μου χρειαζεται (μιας και θα φυγω απο τους γονεις μου).
Ετσι επικοινωνησα στο email με την εξυπηρετηση θελωντας να μαθω τι καλυτερο μπορουν να μου κανουν.
Η απαντηση τους ηταν οτι ειχα 2 χρονια συμβολαιο κι οτι δε γινεται τιποτα γιατι υπαρχει ρητρα.
Τους ανταπαντησα οτι μπορω ατελως να διακοψω το συμβολαιο μου αλλα δεν μου ξαναεστειλαν, δηλαδη προτιμησαν να με χασουν απο πελατη παρα να μου σπασουν τη δευτερη γραμμη, λες και βρισκουν καθε μερα κοροιδα σαν εμενα να τους δινουν 40αρια το μηνα  :Worthy: 
Σε συνδυασμο και με τα σκαμπανεβασματα τον τελευταιο καιρο ξενερωσα και πηρα την αποφαση να δινω τα 32€/μηνα στην Forthnet μιας και ειχε καλυτερα στατιστικα εδω στον Πεδιον του Αρεως.

----------


## odim

οσο βαθαινει η κριση και η υφεση τοσο πιο πολυ θα αυξανεται το τιμολογιο της οποιαδηποτε εταιριας,πρωτο παραπονο η cyta δεν εχει πακετο καρτοκινητης,αν περιμενει να παμε σε συμβολαιο αντε γεια,δινει 100 λεπτα προς ολους με 9€ οταν σε καρτοκινητο Q εχεις 100 λεπτα με 3€ και ξεμπερδευεις με παγια,ακυρο απο μενα.....τελευταιο γενικα πηγαινει για ολους τους παροχους,εμεις που απεχουμε πανω απο 1000 μετρα απο το κεντρο θα δουμε ποτε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο 24 mbps???? κατι ακουσα για VDSL2 με μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο το κεντρο,ισχυει κατι τετοιο????

----------


## Hetfield

> οσο βαθαινει η κριση και η υφεση τοσο πιο πολυ θα αυξανεται το τιμολογιο της οποιαδηποτε εταιριας,πρωτο παραπονο η cyta δεν εχει πακετο καρτοκινητης,αν περιμενει να παμε σε συμβολαιο αντε γεια,δινει 100 λεπτα προς ολους με 9€ οταν σε καρτοκινητο Q εχεις 100 λεπτα με 3€ και ξεμπερδευεις με παγια,ακυρο απο μενα.....τελευταιο γενικα πηγαινει για ολους τους παροχους,εμεις που απεχουμε πανω απο 1000 μετρα απο το κεντρο θα δουμε ποτε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο 24 mbps???? κατι ακουσα για VDSL2 με μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο το κεντρο,ισχυει κατι τετοιο????


Οχι. Το vdsl2 εχει συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Θα γίνει.. όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμο μέσω ΚΑΦΑΟ και όχι Α/Κ

----------


## graal

> Γιατί ο συμφορουμίτης από την Σκύλα (cyta ) πήγε στη Χάρυβδη....(forthnet)!


 Γέλα όσο θέλεις, αλλά από προσωπική http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...88#post5401988  εμπειρία η χάρυβδη είναι καλύτερη! Τόσο σαν ποιότητα ίντερνετ, όσο και σαν εξυπηρέτηση. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα. Και πριν μετακομίσω με την... χάρυβδη έπιασα τον μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό, την καλύτερη δυνατή σταθερότητα και με απλά λόγια βρήκα την ηρεμία μου. Μόνο μια φορά http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BA%CE%BB%CF%80 θυμάμαι να έχει πέσει το ίντερνετ όλο κι όλο αλλά ήταν πανελλαδικό.  Και στην νέα κατοικία έκανε κάτι αποσυνδέσεις προφανώς λόγω απόστασης, τηλέφωνο (  :Worthy:  PSTN) στην εξυπηρέτηση, και λύθηκε το ζήτημα. Αυτή είναι η προσωπική εμπειρία μου με την.... χάρυβδη.

----------


## Atheros

> Γέλα όσο θέλεις, αλλά από προσωπική http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...88#post5401988  εμπειρία η χάρυβδη είναι καλύτερη! Τόσο σαν ποιότητα ίντερνετ, όσο και σαν εξυπηρέτηση. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα. Και πριν μετακομίσω με την... χάρυβδη έπιασα τον μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό, την καλύτερη δυνατή σταθερότητα και με απλά λόγια βρήκα την ηρεμία μου. Μόνο μια φορά http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BA%CE%BB%CF%80 θυμάμαι να έχει πέσει το ίντερνετ όλο κι όλο αλλά ήταν πανελλαδικό.  Και στην νέα κατοικία έκανε κάτι αποσυνδέσεις προφανώς λόγω απόστασης, τηλέφωνο (  PSTN) στην εξυπηρέτηση, και λύθηκε το ζήτημα. Αυτή είναι η προσωπική εμπειρία μου με την.... χάρυβδη.


Τότε πάσσο....!!!

----------


## Godian

ηρθε σε κανεναν ο λογαριαμος? η λογο γιορτων δε τον εκδώσαν ακομα?

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> ηρθε σε κανεναν ο λογαριαμος? η λογο γιορτων δε τον εκδώσαν ακομα?


Λογικο δεν ειναι;
10-12 του μηνα εμφανιζεται στο mycyta.
 Πως θα εκδοθει ο λογαριασμος μεσα στις αργιες(Μ.Παρασκευη-Πασχα) ;
Ακομη και σημερα αργια ειναι...Ας μην ειμαστε παραλογοι...  

Και οι εργαζομενοι της cyta ειναι ανθρωποι που δικαιουνται να κατσουν στις αργιες οπως ολοι...

----------


## Godian

Νόμιζα ότι βγαίνουν αυτόματα Γιαυτό. Επειδη δε τον παίρνω σπίτι. Τον έχω ηλεκτρονικά

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Υποτίθεται λένε ότι εκδίδονται 1 του μηνός και ανεβαίνουν αυτόματα μετά από κάποιες μέρες πράγμα που δεν ισχύει. Έχει τύχει ποτέ σε κανέναν να εμφανιστεί το πρώτο πενθήμερο;;; ¨Άρα πάντα τους εκδίδουν καθυστερημένα από το λογιστήριο.Λογικά μέσα στην βδομάδα θα εμφανιστούν.

----------


## Godian

παντα μετα τις 10 μου ερχεται .αλλα λεει οτι εκδοθηκε 1 του μηνα... κανονικα δεν επρεπε να λεει εκδοση αλλα χρηση

----------


## a.libe

οσο ημουν στη cyta ο λογ φαινοταν στην πυλη πελατων γυρω 13-16 του μηνα μολονοτι ειχε εκδοση 1 του μηνα...ενω τωρα στη χολ φαινεται την επομενη μερα της εκδοσης του

----------


## Hetfield

Ας τον εκδοσουν οποτε θελουν. Αλλα να βγαινει 16 και να ληγει 28-30 ειναι τραγικο.

----------


## mike_871

ενταξει εγω ειχα να πληρωσω 3 μηνες και δεν μου το ειχαν κοψει , ενω οταν ειχα οτε τον κοψανε στους 3 μηνες

----------


## agka8l

Ο λογαριασμός βγαίνει 1η του μηνα, Μετα τις 14-15 βγαίνει στα συστήματα των καταστημάτων νομίζω και εκείνη την μέρα στέλνετε κιολας. Αν εχει πχ 300.000 συνδρομητές λογικο ειναι να κανει καποιο χρόνο

----------


## Godian

εγω τον εβαλα παγια εντολη. απλα θελω να δω ποσο με χρεωσαν ενω τους ενημερωσαν  :Smile:

----------


## Insomniac

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα....Εχω cyta χωρις προβληματα ....Σημερα απο οτι εμαθα στη Λυκοβρυση ολοι οι παροχοι και ο ΟΤΕ ειχαν προβλημα και τηλεφωνιας και internet . Στα δυο απο κατω σπιτια το ενα μονο τηλεφωνια ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε τηλεφωνο και το διπλα με cyta  2play οπως εγω δεν ειχε τιποτα απο τα δυο .Εγω πως γινεται να μην εχω κανενα προβλημα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Godian

μπορει η δικια σου γραμμη να μην εχει προβλημα

----------


## Insomniac

> μπορει η δικια σου γραμμη να μην εχει προβλημα


Μπορει αλλα απο τον ιδιο κατανεμητη μονο εγω ο τυχερος και ολοι οι αλλοι ...νεκροι οπως και ολη σχεδον η Λυκοβρυση ???

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μπορει αλλα απο τον ιδιο κατανεμητη μονο εγω ο τυχερος και ολοι οι αλλοι ...νεκροι οπως και ολη σχεδον η Λυκοβρυση ???


Φοβηθήκανε γιατί είδανε ότι είσαι παλιοσειρά στο adslgr.  :Smile:

----------


## Insomniac

> Φοβηθήκανε γιατί είδανε ότι είσαι παλιοσειρά στο adslgr.



Σωστα !!!!Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει .Ντροπη μου !!!

----------


## Godian

Μόλις βγήκε ο λογαριασμός στο my cyta. 
Μου έχει χρέωση 64 λεπτά. Αλλά δε θυμάμαι αν πήρα τηλέφωνο....  Περιμένω να βγει και το pdf να δω

----------


## Hetfield

Φιλε μου το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχεις καλεσει μη-γεωγραφικους αριθμους αστικης χρεωσης, οι οποιοι δεν εμπιπτουν στον δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας.

----------


## Godian

Δεν εχω καθολου δωρεαν λεπτα φιλε μου.... δινω 16,10 για 24αρη ιντερνετ και τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Hetfield

Τοτε μαλλον προκειται για την αυξηση 0,50€ (αν δεν εχεις ebill 1€), οπου μαζι με το ΦΠΑ παει στα 0,61€

----------


## MAT9

Γύρω στις 3 του μήνα έκανα αίτηση για πρόβλημα χαμηλού συγχρονισμού! Τί το ήθελα; Σε 1ο στάδιο κάνανε εκεί τα κόλπα τους και έχασα ~1mbps! Μετά ήρθε τεχνικός της CYTA και το έδωσε για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ! Ήρθε ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ έριξε εκεί μια ματιά και τίποτα...τώρα περιμένουμε ξανά τον τεχνικο της CYTA! 
Τουλάχιστον πριν ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία είχα και τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ Τετάρτη που επέστρεψα απο το χωριό, κοιτάω ΟΥΤΕ τηλέφωνο ΟΥΤΕ ίντερνετ ΟΥΤΕ καν το dsl δεν ανάβει! Και το κορυφαίο λέει "Παρασκευή ΙΣΩΣ μπορέσει να ερθει τεχνικός"!

Δεν το αφηνα στα 10mbps; Ήθελα και παραπάνω...

----------


## Godian

> Τοτε μαλλον προκειται για την αυξηση 0,50€ (αν δεν εχεις ebill 1€), οπου μαζι με το ΦΠΑ παει στα 0,61€


ναι ομως τους ενημερωσα οτι θα το πληρωνω με παγια εντολη πληρωμης

- - - Updated - - -




> Γύρω στις 3 του μήνα έκανα αίτηση για πρόβλημα χαμηλού συγχρονισμού! Τί το ήθελα; Σε 1ο στάδιο κάνανε εκεί τα κόλπα τους και έχασα ~1mbps! Μετά ήρθε τεχνικός της CYTA και το έδωσε για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ! Ήρθε ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ έριξε εκεί μια ματιά και τίποτα...τώρα περιμένουμε ξανά τον τεχνικο της CYTA! 
> Τουλάχιστον πριν ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία είχα και τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ Τετάρτη που επέστρεψα απο το χωριό, κοιτάω ΟΥΤΕ τηλέφωνο ΟΥΤΕ ίντερνετ ΟΥΤΕ καν το dsl δεν ανάβει! Και το κορυφαίο λέει "Παρασκευή ΙΣΩΣ μπορέσει να ερθει τεχνικός"!
> 
> Δεν το αφηνα στα 10mbps; Ήθελα και παραπάνω...


η παροιμια το λεει καθαρα.
οποιος θελει τα πολλα. χανει και τα λιγα  :Smile:

----------


## MAT9

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός της CYTA για να ξαναδώσει βλάβη στον OTE!
Χαχαχαχαχαχα ping pong παίζουμε
Θα δω στο τέλος τίποτα 8mbps και ΝΑΙ θα σας πληρώσω τέλος του μήνα να είστε σίγουροι...

----------


## vasman15

> Ήρθε ο τεχνικός της CYTA για να ξαναδώσει βλάβη στον OTE!
> Χαχαχαχαχαχα ping pong παίζουμε
> Θα δω στο τέλος τίποτα 8mbps και ΝΑΙ θα σας πληρώσω τέλος του μήνα να είστε σίγουροι...


Καλα κρασια!!!!εμενα απο 11με απανοτα προβληματα γραμμης, κατεβηκα στο 6 με το ζορι και το ρουτερ να συγχρονιζει στο 4,5....μιλαμε η απολυτη κατρακιλα...

----------


## SkyNet

Λέγεται κωλοφαρδία :-)

----------


## Godian

Υπάρχει κανείς που να έβαλε πάγια εντολή πληρωμής λογαριασμού, μέσα από το ibank της Εθνικής τράπεζας;;

----------


## Godian

Καλημέρα σας και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο. 
Σας βγήκε ο λογαριασμός εκτός από την πληρωμή;;  εμένα δε βγήκε ακόμα να τον κατεβάσω σε pdf

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα οχι. Και φυσικα θα τον πληρωσω κι εγω οποτε μου καπνισει (ειναι και τελικος).

----------


## djuan1988

Έχει φτάσει ο μήνας 18 και δεν τον έχουν βγάλει σε pdf. Μου έχουν βάλει 0,50€ παραπάνω ενώ πληρώνω με πιστωτική και έχω σταματήσει την αποστολή στο σπίτι. 

Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί με έχουν χρεώσει.

----------


## SkyNet

Χαιρέτησα τη Cyta μετά από επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματα που διήρκησαν 2 μήνες. 
Ενδεικτικά ο ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει 3mbps παραπάνω με καλύτερα ping και καλύτερες ταχύτητες. 
Λυπάμαι που το λέω όντας από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της εταιρίας και χρυσός πελάτης για πολλά έτη (παλιός πελάτης Netone) αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός είναι πολύ πιο αξιόλογος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χαιρέτησα τη Cyta μετά από επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματα που διήρκησαν 2 μήνες. 
> Ενδεικτικά ο ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει 3mbps παραπάνω με καλύτερα ping και καλύτερες ταχύτητες. 
> Λυπάμαι που το λέω όντας από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της εταιρίας και χρυσός πελάτης για πολλά έτη (παλιός πελάτης Netone) αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός είναι πολύ πιο αξιόλογος.


Ακριβώς έτσι. Κι εγω από netone. 
O ανταγωνισμός πολύ πιό αξιόλογος και πολύ πιό ακριβός.
Στο adsl
Γιατί στο vdsl (παίρνω από ΑΚ), είναι μόνο πιό ακριβός, χωρις να είναι πιό αξιόλογος (30/2,5 ΟΤΕ - 35/3 cyta και πολύ πιό φθηνά και με πολύ καλό bandwith για εξωτερικό)

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Έχει φτάσει ο μήνας 18 και δεν τον έχουν βγάλει σε pdf. Μου έχουν βάλει 0,50€ παραπάνω ενώ πληρώνω με πιστωτική και έχω σταματήσει την αποστολή στο σπίτι. 
> 
> Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί με έχουν χρεώσει.


Η αυξηση στα τιμολογια ειναι  1 ευρω.
Με ηλεκτρονικη πληρωμη/πιστωτικη/παγια εντολη η εκπτωση ειναι 0,50 ευρω.  Αρα η διαφορα 0,50 στο λογαριασμο σου θεωρω οτι ειναι κανονικη.
Oσο για το pdf, μαλλον καποιος τα ..... στο λογιστηριο. Σε μενα εξαφανιστηκαν και τα pdf των προηγουμενων λογαριασμων.

----------


## umay

> Η αυξηση στα τιμολογια ειναι  1 ευρω.
> Με ηλεκτρονικη πληρωμη/πιστωτικη/παγια εντολη η εκπτωση ειναι 0,50 ευρω.  Αρα η διαφορα 0,50 στο λογαριασμο σου θεωρω οτι ειναι κανονικη.
> Oσο για το pdf, μαλλον καποιος τα ..... στο λογιστηριο. Σε μενα εξαφανιστηκαν και τα pdf των προηγουμενων λογαριασμων.


*Απαράδεκτη η ιστοσελίδα με τους λογαριασμούς. Όντως τα pdf εξαφανίστηκαν. Είναι αν μη τι άλλο απρεπές να ζητάς εξόφληση λογαριασμών από πελάτες, χωρίς να παρέχεις το αναλυτικό τιμολόγιο. Σε πρώτη φάση ανακαλώ την πάγια εντολή και τους αποστέλλω επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας. Δεν πρόκειται να δουν δεκάρα αν πρώτα δεν μου πουν τι πληρώνω.*  :RTFM:

----------


## anthip09

+1
Το ίδιο και σε μένα....Άφαντα όλα τα pdf... :Whistle:  19 ο μήνας κ πουθενά λογαριασμός (ο οποίος έχει εκδοθεί από την 1η  :Respekt: ) Κάτι δε πάει καλά με δαύτους

----------


## graal

> Εμενα οχι. Και φυσικα θα τον πληρωσω κι εγω οποτε μου καπνισει (ειναι και τελικος).


 Ναι αλλά μην το παρακάνεις και συ και σου βάλουν φραγή.!!  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Χαιρέτησα τη Cyta μετά από επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματα που διήρκησαν 2 μήνες. 
> Ενδεικτικά ο ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει 3mbps παραπάνω με καλύτερα ping και καλύτερες ταχύτητες. 
> Λυπάμαι που το λέω όντας από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της εταιρίας και χρυσός πελάτης για πολλά έτη (παλιός πελάτης Netone) αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός είναι πολύ πιο αξιόλογος.


Απ'ότι διαβάζω εδώ και πολλές σελίδες, αυτοί μάλλον για φούντο το πάνε....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Απαράδεκτη η ιστοσελίδα με τους λογαριασμούς. Όντως τα pdf εξαφανίστηκαν. Είναι αν μη τι άλλο απρεπές να ζητάς εξόφληση λογαριασμών από πελάτες, χωρίς να παρέχεις το αναλυτικό τιμολόγιο. Σε πρώτη φάση ανακαλώ την πάγια εντολή και τους αποστέλλω επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας. Δεν πρόκειται να δουν δεκάρα αν πρώτα δεν μου πουν τι πληρώνω.*


Αρα, μάλλον έκλεισε η συμφωνία με wind   :Razz:

----------


## MAT9

> Αρα, μάλλον έκλεισε η συμφωνία με wind



Δυστυχώς εμένα τους εμφανίζει...και είχα ψηθεί για WIND  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: Του Απριλίου δεν μου βγάζει το PDF, επίσης μου βγάζει οφειλή ενώ έχω πληρώσει

----------


## graal

> Δυστυχώς εμένα τους εμφανίζει...και είχα ψηθεί για WIND 
> 
> EDIT: Του Απριλίου δεν μου βγάζει το PDF, επίσης μου βγάζει οφειλή ενώ έχω πληρώσει


Μάϊο 2014 σπάω το συμβόλαιο με την cyta  και πήγα forthnet. 6 μήνες μετά με πήραν τηλ για να μου γνωστοποιήσουν ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή, ενώ στους έντυπους λογαριασμούς ήταν όλα εντάξει.  :Laughing:   :Clap:

----------


## dimangelid

> Μάϊο 2014 σπάω το συμβόλαιο με την cyta  και πήγα forthnet. 6 μήνες μετά με πήραν τηλ για να μου γνωστοποιήσουν ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή, ενώ στους έντυπους λογαριασμούς ήταν όλα εντάξει.


Είναι λίγο καφενείο η εταιρία  :Razz:  Και η Forthnet όμως πλάκα-πλάκα δεν πάει πίσω. Ποιος ξεχνάει τις επιστολές και τα τηλέφωνα από δικηγορικά γραφεία για ανύπαρκτες οφειλές ενώ στους λογαριασμούς εμφανιζόταν μηδενικό προηγούμενο υπόλοιπο; Ακόμα και για προπληρωμένες υπηρεσίες έκαναν τέτοιες αθλιότητες!

----------


## Kinnison

Σε εμενα ολοι οι λογαριασμοι ειναι διαθεσιμοι κανονικα. Δεν εχει εμφανιστει ο τελευταιος, αλλα επειδη τους εχω ρωτησει, αντιμετωπιζει καποιο θεμα το λογιστηριο τους με την πλατφορμα και υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις αλλα οι λογαριασμοι θα βγουν κανονικα τουλαχιστον για την σταθερη. Εμενα ο τελευταιος που εχει βγει, θα ληξει 30/4 και δεν εμφανιζεται, αλλα λογικα αυριο-μεθαυριο θα εμφανιστει.

----------


## djuan1988

> Η αυξηση στα τιμολογια ειναι  1 ευρω.
> Με ηλεκτρονικη πληρωμη/πιστωτικη/παγια εντολη η εκπτωση ειναι 0,50 ευρω.  Αρα η διαφορα 0,50 στο λογαριασμο σου θεωρω οτι ειναι κανονικη.
> Oσο για το pdf, μαλλον καποιος τα ..... στο λογιστηριο. Σε μενα εξαφανιστηκαν και τα pdf των προηγουμενων λογαριασμων.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 0.50€ για αποστολή του λογαριασμού στο σπίτι και ακόμη 0.50€ για την ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή. 

Συνεπώς έπρεπε να είναι 22€. 

Εκτός αν θυμάμαι λάθος.

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Η πληρωμη με παγια εντολη, δεν γινεται συνηθως την  ημερα ληξης του λογαριασμου;

Εαν παλι δεν εχεις παγια εντολη, αλλα πληρωνεις online με την  πιστωτικη, η εκπτωση θα γινει λογικα οταν πας να κανεις την πληρωμη online και οχι πιο πριν...
Απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις πληρωσει ακομη, θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικο να μη σου εχουν κανει ακομη την εκπτωση και να εμφανιζεται το παραπανω 0,50 .

Ελεγξε τις προηγουμενες πληρωμες σου, τι μερα τραβανε τα χρηματα(εαν εχω δικιο για την μερα ληξης του λογαριασμου).
Εαν εχω δικιο η εκπτωση πρεπει να γινει την ημερα που θα τραβηξουν τα χρηματα κ οχι πιο πριν....

----------


## Godian

Όχι φίλε μου δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν γίνεται να γίνει η έκπτωση πιο μετά. Αφού πρέπει να πληρώσει ακριβώς το ποσό που γράφει στην Online πληρωμή

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Όχι φίλε μου δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν γίνεται να γίνει η έκπτωση πιο μετά. Αφού πρέπει να πληρώσει ακριβώς το ποσό που γράφει στην Online πληρωμή


Η εκπτωση μπορει να γινει μεσα απο τη φορμα της ηλεκτρονικης πληρωμης.... 
Η' μπορει να την παρεις στον επομενο λογαριασμο αναδρομικα...
Δεν ειναι λογικο να σου εκδοσει λογαριασμο με εκπτωση για ενα τροπο πληρωμης, τη στιγμη που  δεν εχεις πληρωσει ακομη  ...
Δεν μιλαμε για την παγια εντολη(που ειναι δεσμευτικη λογω διαδικασιας ) , 
μιλαμε για πιστωτικη η' για πληρωμη μεσω online φορμας(που δεν ειναι δεσμευτικη) και αρα δεν μπορει να γνωριζει οτι θα τη χρησιμοποιησεις...
Υποχρεωτικα λοιπον η εκπτωση γινεται στο "ταμειο" η' μετα απο αυτο....
Δεν μπορει να γινει προκαταβολικα ...
Να σου κανει προκαταβολικα την εκπτωση και μετα εσυ, επειδη ετσι σου καπνισε, να πληρωσεις με φυσικο τροπο σε καταστημα;
Τι θα κανει μετα η εταιρεια, θα σου ζητησει το ποσο πισω; Θα την κραξεις...
Κοινη λογικη θελει...
Η εκπτωση μπορει να γινει μονο με 2 τροπους... Μεσα απο τη φορμα πληρωμης, η' να υπολογιζεται στον επομενο λογαριασμο...

----------


## djuan1988

> Η εκπτωση μπορει να γινει μεσα απο τη φορμα της ηλεκτρονικης πληρωμης.... 
> Η' μπορει να την παρεις στον επομενο λογαριασμο αναδρομικα...
> Δεν ειναι λογικο να σου εκδοσει λογαριασμο με εκπτωση για ενα τροπο πληρωμης, τη στιγμη που  δεν εχεις πληρωσει ακομη  ...
> Δεν μιλαμε για την παγια εντολη(που ειναι δεσμευτικη λογω διαδικασιας ) , 
> μιλαμε για πιστωτικη η' για πληρωμη μεσω online φορμας(που δεν ειναι δεσμευτικη) και αρα δεν μπορει να γνωριζει οτι θα τη χρησιμοποιησεις...
> Υποχρεωτικα λοιπον η εκπτωση γινεται στο "ταμειο" η' μετα απο αυτο....
> Δεν μπορει να γινει προκαταβολικα ...
> Να σου κανει προκαταβολικα την εκπτωση και μετα εσυ, επειδη ετσι σου καπνισε, να πληρωσεις με φυσικο τροπο σε καταστημα;
> Τι θα κανει μετα η εταιρεια, θα σου ζητησει το ποσο πισω; Θα την κραξεις...
> ...


Προφανώς σου την κάνει για τον προηγούμενο μήνα.

----------


## a.libe

μ αρεσει που διαφημιζουν τον ηλεκτρονικο λογαριασμο και εχει παει 20 ο μηνας και ακομη δεν εχει ανεβει σε pdf ενω εχει εκδοθει απο την 1η του μηνος!!!

----------


## anthip09

Τραγικοί...και μετά σου ζητάνε να εξοφλήσεις λογαριασμό εμπρόθεσμα χωρίς να έχεις πάρει την ανάλυση, να ξέρεις τουλάχιστον τι πληρώνεις...

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά εμένα μου έβαλαν και την πάγια εντολή μέσα;;  μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος;;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Όχι. Μόνο για την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του λογαριασμού.

----------


## yiannis010

> Παιδιά εμένα μου έβαλαν και την πάγια εντολή μέσα;;  μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος;;


αυτό προσπαθεί να σου πει ο ανθρωπος πιο πανω πως η εκπτωση παγειας εντολής θα φανει απο τον επόμενο λογαριασμό.το εξηγησε αναλυτικα ο taxideytis πιο πανω

- - - Updated - - -

σε οτι αφορα τα pdf τουλαχιστον σε μενα υπαρχουν ακόμα.ελπιζω πολύ συντομα η cyta να μπει σε μια σειρα γιατι την εικονα που περναει προς τα εξω δεν μπορω να πως ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.,,προσωπικα καθε μηνα για 4 μηνες επικοινωνουσα μαζι τους γιατι παντα ερχοταν λανθασμενος ο λογαριασμος σε οτι αφορα το παγειο.επιτελους αυτον τον μηνα το φεραμε στα ισα.ειδωμεν

----------


## Methodman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω το πακέτο cyta με 22€ και αυτό το μήνα πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε 23€.Ή επιπλέον χρέωση 1€ είναι εντός παγίου,εκτός παγίου έχω κάνει 0 χρέωση.Έχει κάποιος υπ' όψιν του τι συμβαίνει;

Διόρθωση:Μόλις είδα ανάρτηση άλλου μέλους που αναφέρει ότι του κάναν πρόταση από cyta για 23€ με 140' περισσότερα προς κινητά.Είναι δικαίωμά του κι εμένα να μου βάλουν έξτρα λεπτά και χρέωση;

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω το πακέτο cyta με 22€ και αυτό το μήνα πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε 23€.Ή επιπλέον χρέωση 1€ είναι εντός παγίου,εκτός παγίου έχω κάνει 0 χρέωση.Έχει κάποιος υπ' όψιν του τι συμβαίνει;
> 
> Διόρθωση:Μόλις είδα ανάρτηση άλλου μέλους που αναφέρει ότι του κάναν πρόταση από cyta για 23€ με 140' περισσότερα προς κινητά.Είναι δικαίωμά του κι εμένα να μου βάλουν έξτρα λεπτά και χρέωση;


Καλημέρα φιλε μου.

Η Cyta αποφασισε να κανει μονομερεις αυξησεις στα συμβολαια των συνδρομητων της κατα 1€.

Αλλα 
Αν εχεις επιλεξει να λαμβανεις λογαριασμους μονο απο το ebill, παιρνεις εκπτωη 0,50€ Αν παλι εχεις ενεργοποιημενη την εξοφληση μεσω παγιας τραπεζικης εντολης ή μεσω πιστωτικης καρτας, λαμβανεις εκπτωση αλλα 0,50€. Προφανως δεν εχεις ενεργοποιημενο τιποτα απο τα δυο οποτε σου αυξηθηκε το συμβολαιο. 
Τελος, τα λεπτα προς κινητα αυξηθηκαν σε ολους απο τα 160' στα 300' αυτοματως. 

Απο τις συγκεκριμενες τροποποιησεις ειχες το δικαιωμα καταγγελιας του συμβολαιο μεχρι 31/3 (εγω προσωπικα αυτο εκανα).

Πιο αναλυτικα δες εδω

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω το πακέτο cyta με 22€ και αυτό το μήνα πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε 23€.Ή επιπλέον χρέωση 1€ είναι εντός παγίου,εκτός παγίου έχω κάνει 0 χρέωση.Έχει κάποιος υπ' όψιν του τι συμβαίνει;
> 
> Διόρθωση:Μόλις είδα ανάρτηση άλλου μέλους που αναφέρει ότι του κάναν πρόταση από cyta για 23€ με 140' περισσότερα προς κινητά.Είναι δικαίωμά του κι εμένα να μου βάλουν έξτρα λεπτά και χρέωση;


Καλησπέρα. Απλά φταίει η μη σωστή (ελλιπής ενημέρωση) της cyta για τις αυξήσεις παγίων. Μπορείς αν  θες: 1)να λαμβάνεις μόνο ηλεκτρονικά το λογαριασμό σου μέσω του my.cyta.gr 2) να πληρώνεις με πάγια εντολή το λογαριασμό έτσι σου κάνουν έκπτωση 1ευρω. Που στην ουσία αφαιρούν την αύξηση παγίου.

----------


## Godian

Εγω αυριο θα παω στη τραπεζα για παγια εντολη. γιατι το εβαλα να πληρενεται μεσα απο το ibank  της εθνικης,απο την επιλογη πληρωμες αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν αυτο

----------


## yiannis010

> Εγω αυριο θα παω στη τραπεζα για παγια εντολη. γιατι το εβαλα να πληρενεται μεσα απο το ibank  της εθνικης,απο την επιλογη πληρωμες αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν αυτο


μεσα σε 50 μερες εχεις κανει περιπου 25 ποστ πως εχεις κανει παγια εντολη και τελικα αυτο που εκανες δεν ηταν παγια εντολη αλλά  νομιζες πως ηταν παγια εντολη.....!!!!!!!....... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Godian

> μεσα σε 50 μερες εχεις κανει περιπου 25 ποστ πως εχεις κανει παγια εντολη και τελικα αυτο που εκανες δεν ηταν παγια εντολη αλλά  νομιζες πως ηταν παγια εντολη.....!!!!!!!.......


Χαχαχαχαχα ναι το ξέρω..... 
Τελικα όμως έκανα. Πήγα σήμερα στη τράπεζα

----------


## odim

Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις στο "πάντρεμα" cyta-wind???? τελικά θα επιτευχθεί???

----------


## Godian

> Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις στο "πάντρεμα" cyta-wind???? τελικά θα επιτευχθεί???


Δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα.....  Αν και η Wind στη γυναίκα μου άρχισε να πηγαίνει καλύτερα. 
Από τα 13,τώρα κλειδώνει στα 15 και κάτι

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν μετραει παντα το κλειδωμα στο δικτυο προσβασης αλλα και το δικτυο παροχης.
Ας ειχα και 10Mbps με WIND αλλα να πιανα το ταβανι!

----------


## nokian82

Παγια εντολη ειναι διαφορετικο απο το να πληρωνεις ηλεκτρονικα με την καρτα;

----------


## minas

> Παγια εντολη ειναι διαφορετικο απο το να πληρωνεις ηλεκτρονικα με την καρτα;


Μπορείς να βάλεις πάγια εντολή με την κάρτα  :Smile: 
Απλά την πάγια δεν χρειάζεται να την κάνεις κάθε μήνα, κρατάει την έγκριση και τραβάει το χρεωστούμενο ποσό σε κάθε λήξη λογαριασμού.

----------


## Valder

Ανέβηκε το ταβάνι της προσφοράς στη Συτα από 19 που μου χαν κάνει στα 20.20 λογω της αύξησης των παγίων γενικώς. Η προηγουμενη προσφορά ίσχυε μέχρι τέλος Μαρτιου.

20.20 μονοετής δέσμευση 24άρα με απεριοριστα αστικά υπεραστικά χωρίς κινητά. 

Σκέφτομαι να το δεχτώ πρίν το πάνε και παραπάνω! :Razz:  Κυρίως με ελκύει ότι είναι μόνο 12μηνο γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνω Ελλάδα για πολύ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ανέβηκε το ταβάνι της προσφοράς στη Συτα από 19 που μου χαν κάνει στα 20.20 λογω της αύξησης των παγίων γενικώς. Η προηγουμενη προσφορά ίσχυε μέχρι τέλος Μαρτιου.
> 
> 20.20 μονοετής δέσμευση 24άρα με απεριοριστα αστικά υπεραστικά χωρίς κινητά. 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να το δεχτώ πρίν το πάνε και παραπάνω! Κυρίως με ελκύει ότι είναι μόνο 12μηνο γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνω Ελλάδα για πολύ.


Αν είσαι ήδη ικανοποιημένος από την Cyta δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το δεχτείς  :Wink:  Και εφόσον μιλάμε για 12μηνο ακόμα καλύτερα, αφού σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις από την Ελλάδα!

----------


## Valder

> Αν είσαι ήδη ικανοποιημένος από την Cyta δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το δεχτείς  Και εφόσον μιλάμε για 12μηνο ακόμα καλύτερα, αφού σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις από την Ελλάδα!


Είχα γράψει και πριν ένα μήνα εδώ ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δε λέει για δεκάρες να πάω αλλού, αλλά αυτό το 12μηνο είναι καραμέλα νόστιμη και θα την δεχτώ. Έκανα και τους υπολογισμούς μου μετά το τηλεφωνημα και συμφέρει.

Βέβαια θα ρωτήσω τι γίνεται μετά το 12μηνο, απλά είπα να ενημερώσω εδώ το θρεντ για οποιον αλλο ενδιαφέρεται για συμβόλαιο με μικρή δέσμευση, συν την τσιπιά του 1,20 αυξηση στην προσφορά ως αντιστάθμιση στο 1 ευρώ αύξηση στα πάγια. Λεω απο μεσα μου τα 20 λεπτα του ευρω τι τα θέλατε...

Πα να τους πάρω πάλι για να ανανεωσω.

ΥΓ: Και ανανέωσα. Μόνο μου είπαν να τους ξαναπάρω πριν τις 30/4/16 για να δουμε τι προσφορές θα υπάρχουν τότε και να μην μεταβω σε τιμές καταλόγου.

----------


## utp

Ενδιαφερει ενα φιλο το πακετο 1play με 24αρι στα 19 ευρω , προκειται για νεα γραμμη, υπαρχει κοστος ενεργοποιησης? Επισης τηλεφωνια δεν παρεχεται καθολου ή εννοειται οτι θα λειτουργει κανονικα απλα με κανονικη χρονοχρεωση?

----------


## KeyMaKeR

1play σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ (πάγιο δηλαδή) και ότι ίντερνετ θα παίρνεις από την cyta. Τυπικά οπότε πας στο 2play

----------


## Godian

> 1play σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχεις γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ (πάγιο δηλαδή) και ότι ίντερνετ θα παίρνεις από την cyta. Τυπικά οπότε πας στο 2play


Συμφωνω  :Smile:

----------


## markk

Καμμένος από εξυπηρέτηση Cyta: Για θέμα-πρόβλημα που προέκυψε από 1/2014, ακόμα περιμένω απαντήσεις! Άλλ' αντ'άλλων από πάγια, κανένας να σου πει κάτι σίγουρο. Μόνο να λες στον καθένα το πρόβλημά σου. Εκεί που ανέμενα Πιστωτικό λογαριασμό μου έκαναν και φραγή εξερχομένων. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Καλή εταιρία όσο δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονόματα υπαλλήλων (έχω μιλήσει με 6-7 άτομα) αλλά αποτέλεσμα (0) μηδέν.

----------


## prodromosfan

Μόλις κόπηκε το ίντερνετ dslam αγ Αρτέμιο 
Τηλεφωνία οκ

- - - Updated - - -

Έλεος με αυτήν την εταιρία 
Συνδεσανε άλλον στη γραμμή τη δικια μου

----------


## yiannis010

> Μόλις κόπηκε το ίντερνετ dslam αγ Αρτέμιο 
> Τηλεφωνία οκ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έλεος με αυτήν την εταιρία 
> Συνδεσανε άλλον στη γραμμή τη δικια μου


δεν κατάλαβα τι εγινε.

----------


## Godian

> Μόλις κόπηκε το ίντερνετ dslam αγ Αρτέμιο 
> Τηλεφωνία οκ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έλεος με αυτήν την εταιρία 
> Συνδεσανε άλλον στη γραμμή τη δικια μου


Και ο αδερφος μου το εχει παθει αυτο με ΟΤΕ. χτυπουσε το τηλεφωνο του και χτυπουσε και σε αλλον. και το αντιθετο.
απλο βραχυκυκλωμα ηταν. ακουμπουσε το καλωδιο

----------


## yiannis010

> Και ο αδερφος μου το εχει παθει αυτο με ΟΤΕ. χτυπουσε το τηλεφωνο του και χτυπουσε και σε αλλον. και το αντιθετο.
> απλο βραχυκυκλωμα ηταν. ακουμπουσε το καλωδιο


χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!είσαι θεουλης ρε godian....τελος

----------


## Godian

> χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!είσαι θεουλης ρε godian....τελος


Ετσι ειχε γινει.... μολις τον επαιρναν τηλεφωνω. του επεφτε και το ιντερνετ. και μιλουσε τον αλλον στην αλλη τη γραμμη που ακουμπουσε το καλωδιο

----------


## yiannis010

> Ετσι ειχε γινει.... μολις τον επαιρναν τηλεφωνω. του επεφτε και το ιντερνετ. και μιλουσε τον αλλον στην αλλη τη γραμμη που ακουμπουσε το καλωδιο


αυτη ηταν η απαντηση που ειχατε απο τον οτε για το προβλημα αυτο? να σαι καλα ρε godian εχω σκασει στα γελια

----------


## Godian

> αυτη ηταν η απαντηση που ειχατε απο τον οτε για το προβλημα αυτο? να σαι καλα ρε godian εχω σκασει στα γελια


Αλλο λες να ηταν? για πε για πε

----------


## dimitri_ns

Αντίστοιχα, μόλις βάλανε νέες καμπίνες και οπτικές, χτυπούσε σε 2 σπίτια, μιλούσαμε 3 μαζί, εγώ, αυτός που έπαιρνε και μιά γιαγιά που άκουγε και σήκωνε το ακουστικό. Γνωριστήκαμε κι όλα εντάξει. Νάσαι καλά ΟΤΕ μου

----------


## yiannis010

> Αλλο λες να ηταν? για πε για πε


που να ξερω ρε godian τι ηταν.εγω σε ρωτησα αν ηταν αυτη η επισημη απαντηση απο τον  τεχνικο του οτε,...δηλ σας ειπε πως ακουμπουσαν τα καλωδια μεταξυ τους και βραχυκυκλωνε;

----------


## Godian

> που να ξερω ρε godian τι ηταν.εγω σε ρωτησα αν ηταν αυτη η επισημη απαντηση απο τον  τεχνικο του οτε,...δηλ σας ειπε πως ακουμπουσαν τα καλωδια μεταξυ τους και βραχυκυκλωνε;


Ναι φίλε μου....  Είχε βάλει ένας νέος καινούργια γραμμη και έκανε βραχυκυκλωμα. 
Το διορθωσαν μέσα σε 2 μέρες.....  Αλλά ήταν πολύ αστείο

----------


## NexTiN

Συνακρόαση λέγεται, συμβαίνει μόνο σε POTS τηλεφωνία και αρκεί να υπάρχει επαφή στο ένα σκέλος της γραμμής με κάποια άλλη.

----------


## graal

> Αντίστοιχα, μόλις βάλανε νέες καμπίνες και οπτικές, χτυπούσε σε 2 σπίτια, μιλούσαμε 3 μαζί, εγώ, αυτός που έπαιρνε και μιά γιαγιά που άκουγε και σήκωνε το ακουστικό. Γνωριστήκαμε κι όλα εντάξει. Νάσαι καλά ΟΤΕ μου


ΟΤΕ connecting people!  :ROFL:

----------


## Atheros

> Συνακρόαση λέγεται, συμβαίνει μόνο σε POTS τηλεφωνία και αρκεί να υπάρχει επαφή στο ένα σκέλος της γραμμής με κάποια άλλη.


Ελάτε στην Cyta! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί συνακρόαση αφού είναι voip.....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ελάτε στην Cyta! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί συνακρόαση αφού είναι voip.....


H συνακρόαση στη cyta voip λέγεται echo. Ακούς τον εαυτό σου. Θλιβερό. Με την συνακρόαση τουλάχιστον μαθαίνεις και κανά νέο   :Razz:

----------


## graal

> H συνακρόαση στη cyta voip λέγεται echo. Ακούς τον εαυτό σου. Θλιβερό. Με την συνακρόαση τουλάχιστον μαθαίνεις και κανά νέο


 :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## Atheros

> H συνακρόαση στη cyta voip λέγεται echo. Ακούς τον εαυτό σου. Θλιβερό. Με την συνακρόαση τουλάχιστον μαθαίνεις και κανά νέο


Την έχω από πέρυσι το Γενάρη και echo είχα  μόνο τις πρώτες ώρες από την ενεργοποίηση.Από τότε μέχρι και σήμερα δεν ξαναπαρατήρησα το φαινόμενο.Προφανώς έχει κάποιο αλγοριθμικό τρόπο που εξουδετερώνει αφου συντονιστεί η γραμμή με το κέντρο από το voip modem. Βάλτε CYTA :Bless:  να γλιτώσετε από τις συνακροάσεις..... :OK:

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Έχει παρατηρήσει κάνεις αυτές τις μέρες αυξήσει στα pings;

----------


## yiannis010

> Έχει παρατηρήσει κάνεις αυτές τις μέρες αυξήσει στα pings;


τωρα εκανα ενα ελεγχο απο τα 65 που ειχα ειμαι στα 85-87

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ελπίζω να το αντιληφθούν και αυτοί νωρίς. Πριν γίνει κανένα black out και μας αφήσουν πάλι χωρίς υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Hetfield

Παλι ξεχασανε να εκδωσουν τους λογαριασμους;
Και στοιχηματιζω πως σε εμενα τουλαχιστον που περιμενω τον τελικο λογαριασμο (σπασιμο συμβολαιου λογω μονομερων αυξησεων), θα τον κανουν ολοκληρωτικα λανθασμενο (με τελη προωρης αποσυνδεσης και χωρις να συνυπολογισουν την προπληρωμη των υπηρεσιων).

----------


## Valder

Κι εγω περιμένω εναγωνίως λογαριασμό να δω αν έχει περαστεί το νεο πάγιο των 20,20 (ναι ναι) ευρώ, αντί των 36.50.

Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί να θυμώσω. :Razz:

----------


## Godian

> Έχει παρατηρήσει κάνεις αυτές τις μέρες αυξήσει στα pings;



εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα αυτες τις μεςρες και δε ξερω αν φταινε τα pings  παταω σε μια σελιδα κανει μια ωρα να φορτωσει και μολις ξαβα πατησω την φορτωνει αμεσως

- - - Updated - - -




> Παλι ξεχασανε να εκδωσουν τους λογαριασμους;
> Και στοιχηματιζω πως σε εμενα τουλαχιστον που περιμενω τον τελικο λογαριασμο (σπασιμο συμβολαιου λογω μονομερων αυξησεων), θα τον κανουν ολοκληρωτικα λανθασμενο (με τελη προωρης αποσυνδεσης και χωρις να συνυπολογισουν την προπληρωμη των υπηρεσιων).


Εχω ανοιξει θεμα για αυτο εδω εκανα και καταγγελια στον EETT

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα αυτες τις μεςρες και δε ξερω αν φταινε τα pings  παταω σε μια σελιδα κανει μια ωρα να φορτωσει και μολις ξαβα πατησω την φορτωνει αμεσως


Και σε μένα το κάνει. Μέχρι που αναγκάζομαι να κάνω  restart το router και ησυχάζω για καμία μέρα.

----------


## Godian

> Και σε μένα το κάνει. Μέχρι που αναγκάζομαι να κάνω  restart το router και ησυχάζω για καμία μέρα.


Και εγω καθε πρωι κανω επανακκινηση φιλε μου..... για να μην εχω προβληματα μεσα στη μερα.
Κατεβαζω και πολλα τορεντ γιαυτο

----------


## prodromosfan

> εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα αυτες τις μεςρες και δε ξερω αν φταινε τα pings  παταω σε μια σελιδα κανει μια ωρα να φορτωσει και μολις ξαβα πατησω την φορτωνει αμεσως





> Και σε μένα το κάνει. Μέχρι που αναγκάζομαι να κάνω  restart το router και ησυχάζω για καμία μέρα.





> Και εγω καθε πρωι κανω επανακκινηση φιλε μου..... για να μην εχω προβληματα μεσα στη μερα.
> Κατεβαζω και πολλα τορεντ γιαυτο


αυτο ειναι προβλημα dns (που οντως υπαρχει στη cyta)
αλλαξτε τους

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ της cyta αλλά google και opendns

----------


## prodromosfan

,κι εμένα το έκανε 
Αλλά απο τοτε που αλλαξα σε opendns
 Κανένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα

----------


## Kinnison

> ,κι εμένα το έκανε 
> Αλλά απο τοτε που αλλαξα σε opendns
>  Κανένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα


απο αυτο που σου απαντησε, δεν εχει σχεση ο dns.

----------


## Atheros

Για κάντε έλεγχο στην ταχύτητα και το ping της γραμμής σας με αυτό το αξιόπιστο εργαλείο.!Θα δείτε τα πράγματα πιο ξεκάθαρα.

http://speedtest.cytanet.com.cy/

----------


## sweet dreams

Μόνο συνδρομητές Cyta μετράει σωστά;;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

> απο αυτο που σου απαντησε, δεν εχει σχεση ο dns.


Ή το έκανε λάθος ή αλλου ειναι το προβλημα. 
Σε μένα παντως που έκανε αυτό ακριβως 



> παταω σε μια σελιδα κανει μια ωρα να φορτωσει και μολις ξαβα πατησω την φορτωνει αμεσως


μολις αλλαξα dns λύθηκε

----------


## mike_871

και εγω οταν ειχα cyta εκανα καθε μερα restart το ρουτερ γιατι κολουσε (εχανα πακετα)

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ έχω crc errors αλλά ελάχιστα....  Μέχρι 100 το πολύ μαζεύει σε μια βδομάδα....  Αλλά καμία φορά μπορεί να μη μαζέψει και καθόλου

----------


## yiannis010

> Για κάντε έλεγχο στην ταχύτητα και το ping της γραμμής σας με αυτό το αξιόπιστο εργαλείο.!Θα δείτε τα πράγματα πιο ξεκάθαρα.
> 
> http://speedtest.cytanet.com.cy/


speed test με κυπριακο server?...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Μιας και μιλάμε για λογαριασμούς. Σε περίπτωση μειώσεις του ΦΠΑ η cyta θα μειώσει τα πάγια ή θα κάνει τον «κινέζο»; Όσο για τεστ μπορείτε από εδώ και μέσω ftp ntua ή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sweet dreams

> και μέσω ftp ntua ή του ΟΤΕ.


Τεστ μόνο έτσι και σύγκριση με αυτό που λέει το ρούτερ.

----------


## yiannis010

> Τεστ μόνο έτσι και σύγκριση με αυτό που λέει το ρούτερ.


ετσι ακριβως ειναι.μόνο μεσα απο το ftp του οτε και προτεινω και τους driver της nvidia,

----------


## uncle_nontas

> ετσι ακριβως ειναι.μόνο μεσα απο το ftp του οτε και προτεινω και τους driver της nvidia,


Η και το iso των win 10 tech preview.

----------


## yiannis010

> Μιας και μιλάμε για λογαριασμούς. Σε περίπτωση μειώσεις του ΦΠΑ η cyta θα μειώσει τα πάγια ή θα κάνει τον «κινέζο»; Όσο για τεστ μπορείτε από εδώ και μέσω ftp ntua ή του ΟΤΕ.


καλά κατσε να μειωθει το φπα πρωτα και θα δουμε τι θα γινει....χαχαχα....ακου να μειωθει το φπα...να σαι καλα ρε φιλε ,μ εκανες και γελασα

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> καλά κατσε να μειωθει το φπα πρωτα και θα δουμε τι θα γινει....χαχαχα....ακου να μειωθει το φπα...να σαι καλα ρε φιλε ,μ εκανες και γελασα


«Τυπικά» θα αυξηθεί αλλά έχω περιέργεια πως θα διαμορφώσουν πάλι το τιμοκατάλογο τους.

----------


## yiannis010

ρε παιδια με το ping τι συμβαινει; ημουν σταθερος 2 χρονια στο 75-80 εχει τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει κατεβει στα 30-35.(με παρενθεση ενος μικρου διαστηματος που ειχα ανεβει στα 100).,,,,εχει παρατηρησει κανεις καποια αλλαγη?

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> ρε παιδια με το ping τι συμβαινει; ημουν σταθερος 2 χρονια στο 75-80 εχει τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει κατεβει στα 30-35.(με παρενθεση ενος μικρου διαστηματος που ειχα ανεβει στα 100).,,,,εχει παρατηρησει κανεις καποια αλλαγη?


Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα ίσα ίσα βελτιώθηκε. Αν από τα 75-80 έπεσες στα 30-35.

----------


## yiannis010

> Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα ίσα ίσα βελτιώθηκε. Αν από τα 75-80 έπεσες στα 30-35.


Φυσικά και δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Κάνω την ερώτηση για να διαπιστώσουμε αν είναι τυχαίο ή συμβαίνει και σε άλλους

----------


## odim

εχουμε κανενα νεο για το deal wind-cyta???

----------


## Godian

> εχουμε κανενα νεο για το deal wind-cyta???


Δε προχώρησαν η διαπραγματευσεις

----------


## odim

> Δε προχώρησαν η διαπραγματευσεις


ευτυχως γιατι δε θα αντεχα να παω σε κατι χειροτερο,σκοπος ειναι μετα απο καποιο deal να πας σε κατι καλυτερο,απο wind σε σταθερη οσοι πηγαν το μετανιωσαν με πολλα προβληματα,παραλιγο θα πηγαινα κι εγω καποια στιγμη ευτυχως δε μου κατσε η φαση πηγα cyta και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο δικτυο εξυπηρετηση υπηρεσιες γενικα με την εταιρια,ουτε να σου τη φερουνε στους λογαριασμους οπως κατι forthnet κτλπ κτλπ βγαλε ρε cyta και κανα πακετο καρτοκινητης να ξεφορτωθω τη vodafone..αυτο περιμενω..

----------


## Valder

Εμένα ήρθε ο πρώτος έντυπος λογαριασμός μετά την μονοετή ανανέωση. Όλα τελικά ήταν σωστά, κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας.

----------


## rotting

σκεφτομαι για cyta σε 10 μερες που ληγει το συμβολαιο με οτε!να το επιχειρησω?επειδη προκειται για επαγγελματικο χωρο,ειναι οκ απο θεμα τηλεφωνιας ιντερνετ κτλ?
τι συμβουλευει ο λαος της cyta εδω?αν κ βλεπω πολλους παραπονεμενους στο thread  :Razz:

----------


## yiannis010

> σκεφτομαι για cyta σε 10 μερες που ληγει το συμβολαιο με οτε!να το επιχειρησω?επειδη προκειται για επαγγελματικο χωρο,ειναι οκ απο θεμα τηλεφωνιας ιντερνετ κτλ?
> τι συμβουλευει ο λαος της cyta εδω?αν κ βλεπω πολλους παραπονεμενους στο thread


εγω προσωπικα εφυγα απο τον οτε μεταφερθηκα και σωθηκα.μιλαω για θεμα οικονομικο αλλα λυθηκε και ενα σοβαρο προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων που ειχα.2 χρονια ειμαι τωρα.δεν εχω καποιο σοβαρο παραπονο.εχει καποια θεματα ακομα να λυσει σαν εταιρεια αλλα δεν μπορω να πω πως ειναι τοσο σοβαρα,θα μου πεις οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας.οκ σωστο.

- - - Updated - - -

επιπλεον δεν ειχα ποτε κανενα προβλημα με την τεχνικη υπηρεσια.ειναι και αυτο βασικο τουλαχιστον για μενα

----------


## rotting

η δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση βασικα ειναι που με εψησε..η μεταφορα θα ειναι βελουδινη χωρις τα τελη  :Razz:  επισης το οτι πριζα,τηλεφωνο,pc ειναι τα εχω ολα μαζι αλλιως δν θα το σκεφτομουν καν!απο εκει κ περα δν ξερω παιζει στη συνεχεια λογω voip αλλα δν φανταζομαι να ειναι τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα!?

----------


## yiannis010

> η δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση βασικα ειναι που με εψησε..η μεταφορα θα ειναι βελουδινη χωρις τα τελη  επισης το οτι πριζα,τηλεφωνο,pc ειναι τα εχω ολα μαζι αλλιως δν θα το σκεφτομουν καν!απο εκει κ περα δν ξερω παιζει στη συνεχεια λογω voip αλλα δν φανταζομαι να ειναι τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα!?


αν δεν σε ενοχλει το γεγονος πως οταν δεν εχεις ρευμα δεν εχεις σταθερο τηλ.προχωρα το.δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ουτε με τηλεφωνο ουτε με ιντερνετ.ισως να χασεις ενα mb τχυτητας στο ινερνετ το πολυ

----------


## rotting

4αρα γραμμη του οτε ειναι η συγκεκριμενη που θα μεταφερω οποτε δν εχω να χασω  :Whistle: 
στο 24αρι double play που θελω να βαλω 8-11mb μου ειπαν θα κλειδωνει απο την τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση της cyta!
δν μ'αρεσει κ πολυ αλλα ουτε κ προβλημα δημιουργει..απλα οτι θελω να βλεπω νουμερα  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

εχω cyta απο οταν εκλεισε η netone σε επαγγελματικο χωρο 
το πακετο μου 2 γραμμες, στατικη ip και προγραμματα τηλεφωνιας στον ΟΤΕ μου εβγαινε τα 3,5πλάσια.

δεν εχω καποιο παραπονο εκτος απο μεμονωμενα περιστατικα 
πχ παλαιοτερα για κανα μηνα καθε δευτερα κανανε reboot απομακρυσμενα στο ρουτερ και δεν τραβαγε σωστα τα στοιχεια απο τον acs server με αποτελεσμα δευτερα πρωι να μην εχω τηλεφωνο/ιντερνετ και να χρειαστει να περνάω μονος μου το backup 
το οποιο οπως εμφανιστηκε ετσι εξαφανιστηκε. 
ή οταν ειχαν κανει τη μεταβαση δεν ειχανε δηλωση οτι και η δευτερη γραμμη θα δρομολογειται σε αυτους με αποτελεσμα απο cyta->cyta να με καλουν 
αλλα απο αλλα δικτυα οχι (λυθηκε με δικη μου παρεμβαση)
ή οταν ειχε κοπει το τηλεφωνο για 36ωρες αλλα εκει δεν ειχα προβλημα γιατι λειτουργουσε η εκτροπη (οταν δεν λειτουργει η γραμμη)

τωρα τελευταια χρειαστηκε αλλαγη μοντεμ και εγινε με 2 τηλεφωνα στην τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση που δεν συναντησα και πολυ αναμονη,
συν οτι ειμαι admin στο ρουτερ. 

σε γενικες γραμμες είναι μια χαρα.
Και η τηλεφωνια αν και voip ειναι καλυτερη απο wind πχ. 

εφοσον ειναι σε επαγγελματικο χωρο η αγορα ενος ups για το μοντεμ (~20€) δεν ειναι σοβαρο εξοδο. 

δεν πιστευω να εχεις προβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -




> 4αρα γραμμη του οτε ειναι η συγκεκριμενη που θα μεταφερω οποτε δν εχω να χασω 
> στο 24αρι double play που θελω να βαλω 8-11mb μου ειπαν θα κλειδωνει απο την τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση της cyta!
> δν μ'αρεσει κ πολυ αλλα ουτε κ προβλημα δημιουργει..απλα οτι θελω να βλεπω νουμερα


παρε τοτε το 8αρι πακετο να πιανει τα μεγιστα και να πληρωνεις λιγοτερα.

----------


## rotting

θα επιλεξω το 24αρι κυριως για το πακετο με τις κλησεις..γτ στον οτε με το τωρινο πακετο δν εχει τπτ κ ολο το χρεωμα απο εκει ξεκιναει ουσιαστικα!

----------


## sweet dreams

> θα επιλεξω το 24αρι κυριως για το πακετο με τις κλησεις..γτ στον οτε με το τωρινο πακετο δν εχει τπτ κ ολο το χρεωμα απο εκει ξεκιναει ουσιαστικα!


Tι στοιχεία σύνδεσης έχεις τώρα με τον ΟΤΕ(downstream attenuation κ.λ.π.) ;;;;;;

----------


## rotting

4αρα γραμμη ειναι με 26 attenuation εκει γυρω!
γι'αυτο ελεγα πανω οτι δν μ'αρεσει η ταχυτητα που μου ειπανε  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> 4αρα γραμμη ειναι με 26 attenuation εκει γυρω!
> γι'αυτο ελεγα πανω οτι δν μ'αρεσει η ταχυτητα που μου ειπανε


Αν έχεις 26 είναι εντάξει, πίστευα ότι έχεις ποιο πάνω, απλά μην περιμένεις στην Cyta να έχεις την ταχύτητα που θα είχες στον OTE.

----------


## yiannis010

> θα επιλεξω το 24αρι κυριως για το πακετο με τις κλησεις..γτ στον οτε με το τωρινο πακετο δν εχει τπτ κ ολο το χρεωμα απο εκει ξεκιναει ουσιαστικα!


μεταξυ μας εμενα μου φαινεται οπου και να πας ειναι καλυτερα απο τον οτε.εγινε πολυ δυσβασταχτο το παγειο του,και δεν βλεπω να προσφερει κατι που δεν προσφερουν οι υπολοιποι παροχοι

----------


## rotting

βασικα εχουμε αλλες 2 γραμμες σε forthnet k wind..οι οποιες δουλευουν τζαμι κ απο ταχυτητες ολα κομπλε!
τωρα ετσι για την αλλαγη ελεγα να παω σε ακομα μια νεα επιλογη  :Razz: 
το νουμερο που θελω να μεταφερω δν με απασχολει κ τοσο η ταχυτητα απλα για τα τυπικα να εχουμε τηλεφωνο κ ιντερνετ σε νορμαλ συνθηκες κ τιμη γτ ο οτε οτι ναναι χρεωνει..για να μην πω για κατι 5-10 ευρω εξτρα χρεωσεις του τυπου διαφημιση στο 11888 κ αλλα τετοια χαζα που βαζουν απο μονοι τους στο λογαριασμο χωρις να το ζητησεις καν!

----------


## sweet dreams

Προσφέρει το βασικότερο που δεν μπορούν οι άλλοι, τεχνική υποστήριξη απευθείας με αυτούς και όχι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού

και "κάτσε και περίμενε". Άσε που πολλές φορές, τα έχουμε ζήσει όλοι ή τα διαβάζουμε από συμφορουμίτες, η βλάβη διορθώνεται ως δια μαγείας αν

πας σ' αυτούς, αλλιώς σε κάνουν μπαλάκι ό ένας στον άλλον. Τις ταχύτητες, την ανεξάρτητη γραμμή για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνουμε

στην άκρη.

----------


## rotting

αυτο ειναι καλο κ οντως απ'οτι διαβαζω για την τεχνικη υποστηριξη οι περισσοτεροι σχολιαζουν θετικα..αχρειαστη να'ναι βεβαια  :Razz: 
οποτε να βγει ο μηνας κ παω για το νεο πακετο!

----------


## Godian

> Προσφέρει το βασικότερο που δεν μπορούν οι άλλοι, τεχνική υποστήριξη απευθείας με αυτούς και όχι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού
> 
> και "κάτσε και περίμενε". Άσε που πολλές φορές, τα έχουμε ζήσει όλοι ή τα διαβάζουμε από συμφορουμίτες, η βλάβη διορθώνεται ως δια μαγείας αν
> 
> πας σ' αυτούς, αλλιώς σε κάνουν μπαλάκι ό ένας στον άλλον. Τις ταχύτητες, την ανεξάρτητη γραμμή για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνουμε
> 
> στην άκρη.


πληρωνεις δηλαδη 20 ευρω το μηνα παραπανω λεφτα. αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου ποτε?
και δε τα μαζευω στην ακρη για παρτη μου?

----------


## yiannis010

> πληρωνεις δηλαδη 20 ευρω το μηνα παραπανω λεφτα. αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου ποτε?
> και δε τα μαζευω στην ακρη για παρτη μου?


παιδια μην την ψαχνετε.ο οτε πλεον ειναι ασυμφορος

----------


## Godian

> παιδια μην την ψαχνετε.ο οτε πλεον ειναι ασυμφορος


πολυ ακριβως ειναι. ο αδερφος μου ειναι διπλα στο αστικο κεντρο. επιανε 19μβ απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη επεσε 13 και του λενε πως ειναι καλα.
Πως ειναι καλα αμα επεσε απο 19 στα 13. τωρα θα φυγει εννοειτε γιατι πολλα τα λεφτα για 13αρα γραμμη

----------


## Hetfield

> Προσφέρει το βασικότερο που δεν μπορούν οι άλλοι, τεχνική υποστήριξη απευθείας με αυτούς και όχι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνδυαστικά ραντεβού
> 
> και "κάτσε και περίμενε". Άσε που πολλές φορές, τα έχουμε ζήσει όλοι ή τα διαβάζουμε από συμφορουμίτες, η βλάβη διορθώνεται ως δια μαγείας αν
> 
> πας σ' αυτούς, αλλιώς σε κάνουν μπαλάκι ό ένας στον άλλον. Τις ταχύτητες, την ανεξάρτητη γραμμή για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνουμε
> 
> στην άκρη.


Φυσικα και δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.

----------


## sweet dreams

Όταν ανεβάζετε τα παράπονα σας στο Forum ότι σας έχουν κάνει μπαλάκι ο ένας στον άλλον ισχύει, αλλά τώρα που είμαστε στην Cyta και δεν έχουμε

κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν ισχύουν αυτά και Θεά η Cyta σαν πάροχος, τι ωραίοι που είστε.... εμείς ήρθαμε από άλλο Forum.  :Laughing:

----------


## Godian

> Όταν ανεβάζετε τα παράπονα σας στο Forum ότι σας έχουν κάνει μπαλάκι ο ένας στον άλλον ισχύει, αλλά τώρα που είμαστε στην Cyta και δεν έχουμε
> 
> κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν ισχύουν αυτά και Θεά η Cyta σαν πάροχος, τι ωραίοι που είστε.... εμείς ήρθαμε από άλλο Forum.


Σου λέμε ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα στον ΟΤΕ που κάνουν να λυθούν μήνες. Η σου λένε όλα καλα δεν έχει τίποτα και μόλις πας σε άλλο παροχο όλα διορθωνονται. 
Η cyta νοικιαζει τα καλώδια μόνο. Όλα τα άλλα είναι του παροχου που είσαι

----------


## sweet dreams

> *Προσφέρει το βασικότερο που δεν μπορούν οι άλλοι, τεχνική υποστήριξη απευθείας με αυτούς  και όχι αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα
> 
>  συνδυαστικά ραντεβού και "κάτσε και περίμενε"* . Άσε που πολλές φορές, τα έχουμε ζήσει όλοι ή τα διαβάζουμε από συμφορουμίτες,
> 
> η βλάβη διορθώνεται ως δια μαγείας αν πας σ' αυτούς, αλλιώς σε κάνουν μπαλάκι ό ένας στον άλλον. Τις ταχύτητες, την ανεξάρτητη γραμμή
> 
> για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνουμε στην άκρη.


 :Whistle:

----------


## mike_871

μην λεμε οτι θελουμε ο sweet dreams εχει δικιο.
και η αλλη τραγικη περιπτωση ειναι να μην υπαρχει διαθεσιμο καλωδιο και μενεις στην λιστα, σε αλλο παροχο δεν θα βρεις ποτε ενω αν πας στον οτε βρισκεις αμμεσως (ευχομαι να μην τυχη σε κανεναν)

----------


## Godian

Στον ΟΤΕ βρισκεις γιατι εχει διαθεσιμους. Οχι επειδη τους κραταει για αυτον. τοσους νοικιαζει η καθε εταιρια,τοσους παιρνει

----------


## mike_871

> Στον ΟΤΕ βρισκεις γιατι εχει διαθεσιμους. Οχι επειδη τους κραταει για αυτον. τοσους νοικιαζει η καθε εταιρια,τοσους παιρνει


Ο οτε δινει προτεραιότητα στους δικους του πελατες που ειναι στην λιστα αναμονης οποτε και να θελει εναλακτικος παροχος να νοικιαση το καλωδιο δεν προκειτε να το δοσει ο οτε.

----------


## Godian

> Ο οτε δινει προτεραιότητα στους δικους του πελατες που ειναι στην λιστα αναμονης οποτε και να θελει εναλακτικος παροχος να νοικιαση το καλωδιο δεν προκειτε να το δοσει ο οτε.


Εννοειτε αυτο.....

----------


## mike_871

> Εννοειτε αυτο.....


αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο που λες πανω " Οχι επειδη τους κραταει για αυτον"

----------


## Godian

> αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο που λες πανω " Οχι επειδη τους κραταει για αυτον"


Εγω ειπα οτι οσους νοικιαζει ο καθε παροχους αυτους εχει. αμα δεν εχει δε μπορει να δωσει. ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να εχει και να τους κραταει για αυτον

----------


## yiannis010

> Εγω ειπα οτι οσους νοικιαζει ο καθε παροχους αυτους εχει. αμα δεν εχει δε μπορει να δωσει. ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να εχει και να τους κραταει για αυτον


δηλ εσυ πιστευεις πως οι παροχοι πανε και νοικιαζουνε γραμμες τις οποιες τις εχουνε σε αναμονη μεχρι να βρεθει πελατης;;....αντε το ακουσαμε και αυτο.με ολους τους παροχους υπαρχει προβλημα σε νεες γραμμες μεχρι που ζητανε απο τον οτε.αν υπαρχει ηδη γραμμη ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Godian

> δηλ εσυ πιστευεις πως οι παροχοι πανε και νοικιαζουνε γραμμες τις οποιες τις εχουνε σε αναμονη μεχρι να βρεθει πελατης;;....αντε το ακουσαμε και αυτο.με ολους τους παροχους υπαρχει προβλημα σε νεες γραμμες μεχρι που ζητανε απο τον οτε.αν υπαρχει ηδη γραμμη ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα.


Όχι. Νοικιαζουν ένα ποσοστό που δινει ο οτε

----------


## yiannis010

> Όχι. Νοικιαζουν ένα ποσοστό που δινει ο οτε


νοικαιζουν ενα ποσοστο γραμμων το οποιο το κρατανε ελευθερο γαι την την περιπτωση που ερθουν νεοι πελατες;

----------


## therion

Καλησπέρα!Βρισκομαι Νεο Ηρακλειο Αττικης και εχω την ατυχία να μενω στο μοναδικό κομμάτι τιυ Ηρακλειου που δε πιάνει πάνω απο 4,5 Mb ιντερνετ,ενώ σπίτια που βρισκονται 100 μετρα μακρια απο το τετραγωνο, πιανουν περιπου 10 ,με 12 Mb ταχυτητα.Χρονια βλαβη στο καφάο χωρις να ασχοληθει κανένας.Τεσπα.Αυτο είναι μια εισαγωγη.Συμφωνα με τον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας vdsl στην περιοχή μου απο forthnet,hol,ote,δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα vdsl(εδω ουτε καν adsl δεν εχουμε).Το παράξενο ειναι οτι στο σαιτ της cyta,υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα adsl στην περιοχή μου.Πως γινεται αυτό;Eχει η cyta δικες της ντουλαπες vdsl ανεξαρτητα απο του οτε;Δηλαδη αν πάω cyta θα μπορω να απολαυσω τουλαχιστων vdsl η εστω γρηγορο adsl;Ή οι ντουλαπες adsl δεν εχουν σχεση με το vdsl;Δηλαδη αν παω σε cyta adsl θα πιάνω όσο έπιανα και στην forthnet;Και αν πάω σε vdsl θα πιάνω καμπάνα λογω του οτι υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα;Exω μπερδευτει και sorry αν μπέρδεψα και εσάς!

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα!Βρισκομαι Νεο Ηρακλειο Αττικης και εχω την ατυχία να μενω στο μοναδικό κομμάτι τιυ Ηρακλειου που δε πιάνει πάνω απο 4,5 Mb ιντερνετ,ενώ σπίτια που βρισκονται 100 μετρα μακρια απο το τετραγωνο, πιανουν περιπου 10 ,με 12 Mb ταχυτητα.Χρονια βλαβη στο καφάο χωρις να ασχοληθει κανένας.Τεσπα.Αυτο είναι μια εισαγωγη.Συμφωνα με τον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας vdsl στην περιοχή μου απο forthnet,hol,ote,δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα vdsl(εδω ουτε καν adsl δεν εχουμε).*Το παράξενο ειναι οτι στο σαιτ της cyta,υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα adsl στην περιοχή μου*.Πως γινεται αυτό;Eχει η cyta δικες της ντουλαπες vdsl ανεξαρτητα απο του οτε;Δηλαδη αν πάω cyta θα μπορω να απολαυσω τουλαχιστων vdsl η εστω γρηγορο adsl;Ή οι ντουλαπες adsl δεν εχουν σχεση με το vdsl;Δηλαδη αν παω σε cyta adsl θα πιάνω όσο έπιανα και στην forthnet;Και αν πάω σε vdsl θα πιάνω καμπάνα λογω του οτι υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα;Exω μπερδευτει και sorry αν μπέρδεψα και εσάς!


Αυτό που με μπερδεύει περισσότερο είναι αυτό στο οποίο δίνω έμφαση. Μήπως εννοείς ότι δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL?
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, με τις ταχύτητες που αναφέρεις, παίρνεις ADSL από Αστικό Κέντρο. Οι διπλανές περιοχές που έχουν 10-12 Mbps, μπορεί να παίρνουν από άλλο ΑΚ, ή ακόμα και από καμπίνα.
Οι νέες καμπίνες (ONU) έχουν mini-DSLAM (DSL modems) με αποτέλεσμα να ελαττώνουν την απόσταση και να αυξάνουν την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Τέτοιες έχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά νοικιάζει πόρτες και σε άλλους. Οι παλιές καμπίνες έχουν απλά ενώσεις καλωδίων που καταλήγουν στο ΑΚ - καλό είναι να μη χρησιμοποιούμε την ορολογία "καμπίνες ADSL" για αυτές.

----------


## therion

> Αυτό που με μπερδεύει περισσότερο είναι αυτό στο οποίο δίνω έμφαση. Μήπως εννοείς ότι δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL?
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, με τις ταχύτητες που αναφέρεις, παίρνεις ADSL από Αστικό Κέντρο. Οι διπλανές περιοχές που έχουν 10-12 Mbps, μπορεί να παίρνουν από άλλο ΑΚ, ή ακόμα και από καμπίνα.
> Οι νέες καμπίνες (ONU) έχουν mini-DSLAM (DSL modems) με αποτέλεσμα να ελαττώνουν την απόσταση και να αυξάνουν την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Τέτοιες έχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά νοικιάζει πόρτες και σε άλλους. Οι παλιές καμπίνες έχουν απλά ενώσεις καλωδίων που καταλήγουν στο ΑΚ - καλό είναι να μη χρησιμοποιούμε την ορολογία "καμπίνες ADSL" για αυτές.


Μου δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl ,ενω και ο οτε και οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι,μου γραφει πως δεν εχουν!

----------


## Kinnison

> Μου δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl ,ενω και ο οτε και οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι,μου γραφει πως δεν εχουν!


Μαλλον λαθος της εφαρμογης ειναι. Καλυτερα να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο να το ελεγξουνε εκεινοι και μην εμπιστευεσαι τι γραφει αυτο.

----------


## NexTiN

Αν το 41dB Attenuation στο προφίλ σου ισχύει, συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν πας πουθενά για VDSL.Ή λάθος του Wizard τους είναι ή υπολογίζει άλλο / λάθος Α/Κ (πιο κοντινό).Η Cyta επίσης, δεν δίνει ακόμη εμπορικά, VDSL απο καμπίνα.Έχει ξεκινήσει πιλοτικό (το δίνει σε υπαλλήλους της), αλλά μέχρι εκεί προς το παρών...

----------


## odim

Χωρίς να τους κάνω παράπονα από μόνη της η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε οτι ήταν μεγαλύτερο το πάγιο μου από ότι έπρεπε να πληρώσω και το μήνα απρίλιο δεν πληρωσα πάγιο καθόλου,έκανα νέα ανανέωση 12 μηνου  συμβολαίου με 200 λεπτα προς σταθερα 70 λεπτα προς κινητα 24αρι ιντερνετ στα 20€ τελικη τιμη,αν βγάλει και καρτοκινητη εφυγα απο vodafone αμεσως..

----------


## nokian82

Ασχετο αλλα εμενα μου αρεσει που το site της cyta λεει οτι ειμαι στα 1016,4 μετρα και κλεδωνω στα 14! Και βλεπω τι επρεπε να πιανω θεωρητικα και ειναι στα 21!!! χεχε

----------


## mike_871

> Ασχετο αλλα εμενα μου αρεσει που το site της cyta λεει οτι ειμαι στα 1016,4 μετρα και κλεδωνω στα 14! Και βλεπω τι επρεπε να πιανω θεωρητικα και ειναι στα 21!!! χεχε


21 πιανει αυτος που ειναι 50 μετρα απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## MAT9

> έκανα νέα ανανέωση 12 μηνου  συμβολαίου με 200 λεπτα προς σταθερα 70 λεπτα προς κινητα 24αρι ιντερνετ στα 20€ τελικη τιμη,αν βγάλει και καρτοκινητη εφυγα απο vodafone αμεσως..


Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν το λες και προσφορά!
Είχα cyta με 17ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + κάποιες ώρες προς κινητά δεν θυμάμαι πόσες + 24 internet
έφυγα για forthnet για άλλους λόγους, 24ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + 12 ώρες κινητά + 24 internet

Γενικά πιστεύω ότι με 20ευρώ το "απεριόριστα σταθερά" θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται.

----------


## yiannis010

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν το λες και προσφορά!
> Είχα cyta με 17ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + κάποιες ώρες προς κινητά δεν θυμάμαι πόσες + 24 internet
> έφυγα για forthnet για άλλους λόγους, 24ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + 12 ώρες κινητά + 24 internet
> 
> Γενικά πιστεύω ότι με 20ευρώ το "απεριόριστα σταθερά" θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται.


θα επρεπε αλλα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα πλεον

----------


## MAT9

Ισχύει! Άλλαξαν τα πράγματα μεσα σε 5 μέρες!

----------


## Godian

> 21 πιανει αυτος που ειναι 50 μετρα απο τον ΟΤΕ


Μη το λες φιλε μου. ξερω ατομο που ειναι διπλα στο αστικο κεντρο και πιανει 13 και εχει και οτε εννοειτε

----------


## mike_871

> Μη το λες φιλε μου. ξερω ατομο που ειναι διπλα στο αστικο κεντρο και πιανει 13 και εχει και οτε εννοειτε


αν εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο μπορει να μην εχει και καθολου Internet.

----------


## yiannis010

> αν εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο μπορει να μην εχει και καθολου Internet.


στον οτε ρωτησες ποσο πιανεις αν μεταφερθεις στον οτε?.αν ρωτησεις πες τους την πραγματικη ταχητητα και οχι αυτο που λεει ο υπολογιστης σου γιατι δινουν παντα αυτο που βλεπουν.δεν σου λενε που θα πεσεις λογω αποστασης λογω cross..κτλ.εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα απο το 2006 και μετα

----------


## odim

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν το λες και προσφορά!
> Είχα cyta με 17ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + κάποιες ώρες προς κινητά δεν θυμάμαι πόσες + 24 internet
> έφυγα για forthnet για άλλους λόγους, 24ευρώ -> απεριόριστα σταθερά + 12 ώρες κινητά + 24 internet
> 
> Γενικά πιστεύω ότι με 20ευρώ το "απεριόριστα σταθερά" θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται.


Εμένα μου είπαν οτι η τιμη αυτη ειναι φετινη,περσυ ηταν στα 18€,η wind δινει απεριοριστα σταθερα με 20€ αλλα εχει μαπα δικτυο απο οτι μου λενε...η hol επισης εχει το ευελικτο με 300 λεπτα προς ολους σταθερα και κινητα αλλα η εταιρια φουσκωνει τους λογαριασμους ετσι εχω ακουσει....

----------


## rotting

επανερχομαι στο θεμα κ θελω τη γνωμη σας
το συμβολαιο μου στον οτε τελειωνει την 1η βδομαδα του ιουνιου οποτε κ θα εκανα τη μεταφορα!
η cyta με καλει σημερα κ μου λεει οτι η προσφορα στο πακετο των 23 ευρω θα ισχυει εως σημερα κ η τιμη θα ανεβει.αν θελω να μου στειλουνε το συμβολαιο κ θα περιμενουν να ξεκινησουν τη διαδικασια της μεταφορας οπως με διαβεβαιωνουν αρχες ιουνιου!
μπορω να εμπιστευτω?οχι τοσο για τη δηθεν τιμη του πακετου που θα αλλαξει,δν το πιστευω αυτο,απλα για να μην χανω επιπλεον χρονο μετα αν ξεκινησω τοτε την ολη διαδικασια!

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μη σκας
Οποτε σε βολεύει
Αστους να βιάζονται

----------


## yiannis010

> επανερχομαι στο θεμα κ θελω τη γνωμη σας
> το συμβολαιο μου στον οτε τελειωνει την 1η βδομαδα του ιουνιου οποτε κ θα εκανα τη μεταφορα!
> η cyta με καλει σημερα κ μου λεει οτι η προσφορα στο πακετο των 23 ευρω θα ισχυει εως σημερα κ η τιμη θα ανεβει.αν θελω να μου στειλουνε το συμβολαιο κ θα περιμενουν να ξεκινησουν τη διαδικασια της μεταφορας οπως με διαβεβαιωνουν αρχες ιουνιου!
> μπορω να εμπιστευτω?οχι τοσο για τη δηθεν τιμη του πακετου που θα αλλαξει,δν το πιστευω αυτο,απλα για να μην χανω επιπλεον χρονο μετα αν ξεκινησω τοτε την ολη διαδικασια!


αν εχεις πακετο στον οτε φροντισε να μιλησεις με cyta ωστε να γινει η φορητοτητα την μερα που πρεπει ωστε ν α μην σε χρεωσει ο οτε με κανενα λογαριασμο επιπλεον και μαλιστα  φουσκωμενο (αν ειναι απο πακετο καποιας προσφορας)αν δεν εισαι σε πακετο του οτε και πληρωνεις τον διμηνο λογαριασμο βιαστεις δεν βιαστες το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι

----------


## rotting

εχω πακετο κ ληγει σε μερικες μερες..αν κ τελικα λεω να παω απο το καταστημα της cyta για την αιτηση οταν τελειωσει να την κανω μπαμ μπαμ απο εκει αντι απο το τηλ κ να περιμενω επιπλεον μερες για τις διαδικασιες!
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!

----------


## stelios120

Καλημέρα. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω εάν έχει αναρτηθεί σε εσάς ο λογαριασμός σε pdf. Τι περιμένουν πια να μπει ο άλλος μήνας ή να φάνε καμιά καταγγελία.

----------


## anthip09

Μπααα....τπτ ακόμα..με το πάσο τους :Thumb down:

----------


## Godian

> Καλημέρα. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω εάν έχει αναρτηθεί σε εσάς ο λογαριασμός σε pdf. Τι περιμένουν πια να μπει ο άλλος μήνας ή να φάνε καμιά καταγγελία.


Δες ΕΔΩ φιλε μου αμα θελεις. Εγω εκανα τη καταγγελια

----------


## Atheros

> Δες ΕΔΩ φιλε μου αμα θελεις. Εγω εκανα τη καταγγελια


καλά τους έκανες! Ούτε σε εμένα έχει αναρτηθεί ο λογαριασμός μόνο το ποσό εδώ και 6 μέρες. Αλλά άμα δεν δω τον λογαριασμό πώς θα ξέρω τι πληρώνω και αν είναι σωστά υπολογισμένος;

----------


## odim

Ακουστηκε οτι ετοιμαζεται καρτοκινητη,ελπιζω να ειναι σαν τη Q χωρις ελαχιστη χρεωση κλησης...

----------


## Atheros

> Ακουστηκε οτι ετοιμαζεται καρτοκινητη,ελπιζω να ειναι σαν τη Q χωρις ελαχιστη χρεωση κλησης...


Πού το έμαθες;Κυκλοφόρησε από μέσα ή γενικά κυκλοφορεί

----------


## stelios120

Σχετικά με την καθυστέρηση της ανάρτησης του pdf αυτή είναι η επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρίας σε email μου. 
"Καλημέρα σας & Καλή εβδομάδα,

Έχει παρουσιαστεί συστημική καθυστέρηση στην ανάρτηση των ηλεκτρονικών λογαριασμών pdf, και σταδιακά η διαδικασία ομαλοποιείται.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση

Διεύθυνση Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών"

----------


## nokian82

Εμενα σημερα εμφανιστηκε παντως το .pdf 

Αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισω και εγω να πληρωνω μετα και οχι πριν.

----------


## odim

> Πού το έμαθες;Κυκλοφόρησε από μέσα ή γενικά κυκλοφορεί


δες εδω http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=416384

----------


## rotting

σημερα αλλαξανε κ το πακετο του double play..προσθεσαν απεριοριστα προς κινητα cyta στην ιδια τιμη που ισχυε κ πριν

----------


## yiannis010

> δες εδω http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=416384


ενδιαφερων ακουγεται.ελπιζω να το συντομευσουν

----------


## odim

> ενδιαφερων ακουγεται.ελπιζω να το συντομευσουν


εικονικός πάροχος είναι στη κινητή,εμένα δε με χαλάει αρκεί να είναι οικονομική και πάνω στο δίκτυο της vodafone που είναι ανώτερο από αυτό της wind..

----------


## anthip09

Και όπως βλέπω στο σαιτ τους, κατήργησαν το 4αρι κ 8αρι πακέτο ίντερνετ...μόνο 24αρι σε 12μηνη ή 24μηνη δέσμευση

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Αυτά είναι νέα!! Θα πληρώνουμε 24 και θα έχουν 3.5, 5, 6, 11… διότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάποια αναβάθμιση.

----------


## NexTiN

> Αυτά είναι νέα!! Θα πληρώνουμε 24 και θα έχουν 3.5, 5, 6, 11… διότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάποια αναβάθμιση.


Γιατι ρε φιλε??
Οι αλλοι τι σου δινουνε??

Βουταμε και λιγο την γλωσσα στο μυαλο πριν γραψουμε, απλα για να κραξουμε.Το αν ο αλλος ειναι στα 4Km απο το Α/Κ η Cyta και η καθε Cyta θα αλλαξει τους νομους της φυσικης??

Αφου πλεον λογω προσφορων δεν συμφερει τον πελατη να βαζει 4αρι η 8αρι, ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τα πακετα??

----------


## Gio Alex

> Γιατι ρε φιλε??
> Οι αλλοι τι σου δινουνε??
> 
> Βουταμε και λιγο την γλωσσα στο μυαλο πριν γραψουμε, απλα για να κραξουμε.Το αν ο αλλος ειναι στα 4Km απο το Α/Κ η Cyta και η καθε Cyta θα αλλαξει τους νομους της φυσικης??
> 
> Αφου πλεον λογω προσφορων δεν συμφερει τον πελατη να βαζει 4αρι η 8αρι, ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τα πακετα??




Γιατί αν εγώ ξέρω ότι η γραμμή μου ΔΕΝ σηκώνει 8-10-15, ή ΔΕΝ τα χρειάζομαι, γιατί να πρέπει σώνει και καλά να πληρώνω ΕΩΣ 24????

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Ακριβώς αυτό που είπε Gio Alex. Συν ότι κάποιος  που τώρα έχει μόνο internet 4 ή 8 πόση διαφορά θα έχει στα χρήματα αν βάλει το 24αρι. Ο ΟΤΕ που είναι ο κύριος πάροχος δίνει ακόμα 4αρι.

----------


## MAT9

> Γιατι ρε φιλε??
> Οι αλλοι τι σου δινουνε??
> 
> Βουταμε και λιγο την γλωσσα στο μυαλο πριν γραψουμε, απλα για να κραξουμε.Το αν ο αλλος ειναι στα 4Km απο το Α/Κ η Cyta και η καθε Cyta θα αλλαξει τους νομους της φυσικης??
> 
> Αφου πλεον λογω προσφορων δεν συμφερει τον πελατη να βαζει 4αρι η 8αρι, ποιος ο λογος να υπαρχουν τα πακετα??


Μάλλον εκεί στη cyta έχουν διαβάσει από άλλο βιβλίο φυσική, γιατί στο 1km με 16 attenuation είμαι στα 10000kbps! Και ναι η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση είναι σωστή... Το θέμα είναι ότι και αυτοί που ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ να πάνε παραπάνω κλειδωνονται στα 12mbps, κάνε ενα πακέτο 8 και ένα 24, για να μπορει να πιάνει παραπάνω όποιος θέλει. Τώρα πληρώστε ολοι ΕΩΣ 24 και πάρτε 12.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Ακριβώς αυτό που είπε Gio Alex. Συν ότι κάποιος  που τώρα έχει μόνο internet 4 ή 8 πόση διαφορά θα έχει στα χρήματα αν βάλει το 24αρι. Ο ΟΤΕ που είναι ο κύριος πάροχος δίνει ακόμα 4αρι.


Το 4αρι και το 8αρι πρακτικα δεν συμφερουν καμμια εταιρεια...
Την ιδια προμηθεια πληρωνουν στον ΟΤΕ για την χρηση της γραμμης με το 24αρι.(9 ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος)
Τι μενει μετα στην εταιρεια εαν αφαιρεσεις ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπα....;
Πρακτικα απο τετοια πακετα οι εταιρειες μπαινουν μεσα.

Οσο για τη διαφορα στις τιμες.... Εδω και καιρο επαψαν να δινουν προσφορες σε αυτα τα πακετα. Οταν εκανα ανανεωση(πριν 1 χρονο) το 8αρι που ηδη ειχα ηταν μονο 1 ευρω πιο φθηνο απο την τοτε προσφορα στο 24αρι...

Επισης αυτη τι στιγμη, ακομη και το 4αρι του ΟΤΕ βγαινει πιο ακριβο απο το 24ρι της Cyta.(2 τιμες 12μηνο συμβολαιο και 24μηνο, ενω ΟΤΕ 18μηνο)
http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/2Play
https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/sl/2030...onomy_18m_pstn

Γιατι λοιπον διαμαρτυρομαστε;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Το 4αρι και το 8αρι πρακτικα δεν συμφερουν καμμια εταιρεια...
> Την ιδια προμηθεια πληρωνουν στον ΟΤΕ για την χρηση της γραμμης με το 24αρι.(9 ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος)
> Τι μενει μετα στην εταιρεια εαν αφαιρεσεις ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπα....;
> Πρακτικα απο τετοια πακετα οι εταιρειες μπαινουν μεσα.
> 
> Οσο για τη διαφορα στις τιμες.... Εδω και καιρο επαψαν να δινουν προσφορες σε αυτα τα πακετα. Οταν εκανα ανανεωση(πριν 1 χρονο) το 8αρι που ηδη ειχα ηταν μονο 1 ευρω πιο φθηνο απο την τοτε προσφορα στο 24αρι...
> 
> Επισης αυτη τι στιγμη, ακομη και το 4αρι του ΟΤΕ βγαινει πιο ακριβο απο το 24ρι της Cyta.(2 τιμες 12μηνο συμβολαιο και 24μηνο, ενω ΟΤΕ 18μηνο)
> http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/2Play
> ...


1)Το τι συμφέρει την εταιρία και τι όχι δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει και πολύ τον καταναλωτή.
2)Πχ αν είχες 8αρι και το ανανέωνες  πήγαινε στα 16ευρω από 18(αν θυμάμαι καλά). Τώρα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις παραπάνω. 
3)Αν κάποιος πιάνει 3,5-7-9 βρίσκεις δικαιολογημένο να πληρώνει 21ευρω; Την cyta την επιλέγανε κυρίως για οικονομία όχι ποιότητα.

----------


## Hetfield

1. Και 10 attenuation να εχεις, μπορει παλι να κλειδωνεις στα 10Mbps. Δεν ειναι μονο η εξασθενιση που επηρεαζει, υπαρχει crosstalk και τελοσπαντων ολοι το ιδιο καλωδιο μοιραζεστε που εχει και μια περιορισμενη χωρητικοτητα σε συχνοτητες.
2. Δηλαδη η Cyta που δινει το 24αρι με απεριοριστες κλησεις στα 20-23€, θα επρεπε να ειχε και ενα 8αρι στα ποσα; Στα 10€; Μηπως να σας το πληρωνουν κιολας; Ολοι εσεις δηλαδη που εχετε μαγαζια (οσοι εχετε) πουλατε κατω του κοστους γιατι δεν ενδιαφερει τον καταναλωτη;  :Worthy: 
3. Ειτε κλειδωσεις στα 24Mbps ειτε στο 1Mbps, η Cyta (και η καθε Cyta) εχει συγκεκριμενα κι αμεταβλητα εξοδα προς το δικτυο προσβασης του ΟΤΕ.

Πολυ καλα τα λεει ο φιλος NexTiN, αμα ορισμενα πραγματα δεν τα γνωριζετε μην τα σχολιαζετε αρνητικα. Καλυτερα να εισαι αμαθης παρα ημιμαθης.

----------


## NexTiN

> 1. Και 10 attenuation να εχεις, μπορει παλι να κλειδωνεις στα 10Mbps. Δεν ειναι μονο η εξασθενιση που επηρεαζει, υπαρχει crosstalk και τελοσπαντων ολοι το ιδιο καλωδιο μοιραζεστε που εχει και μια περιορισμενη χωρητικοτητα σε συχνοτητες.
> 2. Δηλαδη η Cyta που δινει το 24αρι με απεριοριστες κλησεις στα 20-23€, θα επρεπε να ειχε και ενα 8αρι στα ποσα; Στα 10€; Μηπως να σας το πληρωνουν κιολας; Ολοι εσεις δηλαδη που εχετε μαγαζια (οσοι εχετε) πουλατε κατω του κοστους γιατι δεν ενδιαφερει τον καταναλωτη; 
> 3. Ειτε κλειδωσεις στα 24Mbps ειτε στο 1Mbps, η Cyta (και η καθε Cyta) εχει συγκεκριμενα κι αμεταβλητα εξοδα προς το δικτυο προσβασης του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Πολυ καλα τα λεει ο φιλος NexTiN, αμα ορισμενα πραγματα δεν τα γνωριζετε μην τα σχολιαζετε αρνητικα. Καλυτερα να εισαι αμαθης παρα ημιμαθης.


Επιτέλους μίλησε και ένας λογικός άνθρωπος.Το πούλημα κάτω του κόστους βλέπουμε που πάει σιγά σιγά.Η ΟΝ έσκασε και επίσημα.Το επόμενο μεγάλο κανόνι θα είναι σύντομα η 4net (θα το δείτε).Όταν θα μείνουμε με 2-3 παρόχους (μαζί με ΟΤΕ) και θα γίνει καρτέλ, να μην παραπονιέστε.Αφήστε εμάς που δουλεύουμε στον κλάδο να ξέρουμε και κάτι παραπάνω που τα τρώμε στην μάπα κάθε μέρα...

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Θα ξαναναφέρω το παράδειγμα μου. Αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο ίντερνετ 8αρι που ήταν 18ευρω τώρα θα  πρέπει να πληρώσει για το ίδιο πράγμα +3ευρω. Για να μην αναφέρω κάποιος που είχε 4αρι στα 16ευρω τώρα θα είναι +5ευρω. Σαν πακέτα μπορεί να συμφέρουν αλλά οποίος δεν χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο του είναι περιττά έξοδα. Τέσπα αυτή ήταν η άποψη μου το σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Θα ξαναναφέρω το παράδειγμα μου. Αν κάποιος θέλει μόνο ίντερνετ 8αρι που ήταν 18ευρω τώρα θα  πρέπει να πληρώσει για το ίδιο πράγμα +3ευρω. Για να μην αναφέρω κάποιος που είχε 4αρι στα 16ευρω τώρα θα είναι +5ευρω. Σαν πακέτα μπορεί να συμφέρουν αλλά οποίος δεν χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο του είναι περιττά έξοδα. Τέσπα αυτή ήταν η άποψη μου το σταματάω εδώ.


Ητανε πακετο σε προσφορα. Οταν ενα προιον βγαινει σε προσφορα, δε σημαινει οτι θα εχει παντα την ιδια τιμη. Αυτα τα πακετα δεν τσουλανε, ειναι πακετα κατω του κοστους, οποτε ηταν αναμενομενες οι αυξησεις.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Ητανε πακετο σε προσφορα. Οταν ενα προιον βγαινει σε προσφορα, δε σημαινει οτι θα εχει παντα την ιδια τιμη. Αυτα τα πακετα δεν τσουλανε, ειναι πακετα κατω του κοστους, οποτε ηταν αναμενομενες οι αυξησεις.


Τιμή καταλόγου ήταν όχι προσφορά αυτό που αναφέρω.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τιμή καταλόγου ήταν όχι προσφορά αυτό που αναφέρω. Τέσπα σε όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχουν πάντα αλλαγές.


Ναι εχεις δικιο. Κεκτημενη ταχυτητα, προσφορα ηταν το πακετο με τις κλησεις.

----------


## odim

σαν παλιος που ειμαι εκλεισα 3 χρονια cyta  σημερα πληρωνω 24αρι ιντερνετ 200 λεπτα προς σταθερα 70 λεπτα προς κινητα με 20€ τελικη τιμη,αρα μπορει τον πρωτο χρονο να πας στις κανονικες τιμες τον επομενο χρονο σιγουρα θα σου κανουν προσφορα με χαμηλοτερο παγιο και δε λεει να παρεις μονο ιντερνετ διοτι γλυτωνεις 1 η 2 ευρω το πολυ...........η forthnet κι αυτη κανει καλες προσφορες αλλα απο δικτυο και τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ειναι για τα μπαζα!!!!!!

----------


## MAT9

Εντάξει δεν χρειαζεται να σταυροκοπιεστε οι εσείς του κλάδου "insiders"...
Εγω σαν απλός καταναλωτής,όπως και οι περισσότεροι πελάτες τους, θα χαρακτηρίσω την όποια εταιρεία καλή/κακη ΚΥΡΙΩΣ από το πόσο κλειδωνω. 
Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο εγω με 10mbps να θεωρούμαι προνομιούχος! Τί το λες εως 24; Να το πεις έως 150mbps αλλά κλειδωστε 12 τώρα.
Και δεν δέχομαι τη λογική αν θες βάλε οπτική και δωσε 2000e. Το θέμα "έως 24" αποτελεί καθαρά ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ του καταναλωτή.
Να δεχτώ εν μέρει ότι λόγω προβλημάτων εγκατάστασης (εσωτερικης) κάποιος κλειδώνει χαμηλά ΑΛΛΑ όχι να σε τρως limit 12mbps. 
Γενικά από cyta πέρασα μια βόλτα για την χαμηλή τιμή...ίσως χρειαζόμαστε μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι οι ψευτοεναλλακτικοι στον ΟΤΕ τα ρίχνουν, κουραστικό.

----------


## Godian

> Εντάξει δεν χρειαζεται να σταυροκοπιεστε οι εσείς του κλάδου "insiders"...
> Εγω σαν απλός καταναλωτής,όπως και οι περισσότεροι πελάτες τους, θα χαρακτηρίσω την όποια εταιρεία καλή/κακη ΚΥΡΙΩΣ από το πόσο κλειδωνω. 
> Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο εγω με 10mbps να θεωρούμαι προνομιούχος! Τί το λες εως 24; Να το πεις έως 150mbps αλλά κλειδωστε 12 τώρα.
> Και δεν δέχομαι τη λογική αν θες βάλε οπτική και δωσε 2000e. Το θέμα "έως 24" αποτελεί καθαρά ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ του καταναλωτή.
> Να δεχτώ εν μέρει ότι λόγω προβλημάτων εγκατάστασης (εσωτερικης) κάποιος κλειδώνει χαμηλά ΑΛΛΑ όχι να σε τρως limit 12mbps. 
> Γενικά από cyta πέρασα μια βόλτα για την χαμηλή τιμή...ίσως χρειαζόμαστε μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι οι ψευτοεναλλακτικοι στον ΟΤΕ τα ρίχνουν, κουραστικό.


Κατάντησε μουφα και όχι οτε.....   Και αυτός έχει προβλήματα crosstalk και εξυπηρέτησης.

----------


## drspiros

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα (όπως σε άλλα router) μέσα από το μενού του Pirelli να αποκλείσω/φιλτράρω συγκεκριμένες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις;

----------


## yiannis010

> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα (όπως σε άλλα router) μέσα από το μενού του Pirelli να αποκλείσω/φιλτράρω συγκεκριμένες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις;


το ειχα ρωτησει στην cyta γιατι ηθελα να σποκλεισω συγκεκριμενες κλισεις και μου ειπε πως δεν γινεται

----------


## prodromosfan

οχι το pirelli δεν εχει τετοιες λειτουργιες

----------


## yiannis010

> οχι το pirelli δεν εχει τετοιες λειτουργιες


ουτε το zte που εχω εγω.το εψαξα.δεν γινεται τιποτα

----------


## Gio Alex

> Εντάξει δεν χρειαζεται να σταυροκοπιεστε οι εσείς του κλάδου "insiders"...
> Εγω σαν απλός καταναλωτής,όπως και οι περισσότεροι πελάτες τους, θα χαρακτηρίσω την όποια εταιρεία καλή/κακη ΚΥΡΙΩΣ από το πόσο κλειδωνω. 
> Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο εγω με 10mbps να θεωρούμαι προνομιούχος! Τί το λες εως 24; Να το πεις έως 150mbps αλλά κλειδωστε 12 τώρα.
> Και δεν δέχομαι τη λογική αν θες βάλε οπτική και δωσε 2000e. *Το θέμα "έως 24" αποτελεί καθαρά ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ του καταναλωτή*.
> Να δεχτώ εν μέρει ότι λόγω προβλημάτων εγκατάστασης (εσωτερικης) κάποιος κλειδώνει χαμηλά ΑΛΛΑ όχι να σε τρως limit 12mbps. 
> Γενικά από cyta πέρασα μια βόλτα για την χαμηλή τιμή...ίσως χρειαζόμαστε μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι οι ψευτοεναλλακτικοι στον ΟΤΕ τα ρίχνουν, κουραστικό.



Σε σοβαρές χώρες, πέφτουν μηνύσεις και πληρώνουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους. Επίσης, δεν νοείται μονομερής τροποπίηση όρων συμβολαίου, με το απλό "όσοι δεν συμφωνούν έχουν δικαίωμα καταγγελίας εντός μήνα, εκτός από επιδοτήσεις μπλαμπλαμπλα". Βούτυρο στο ψωμί κάτι γάτων δικηγόρων είναι. Αύριο αποφασίζω κ εγώ μονομερώς να πληρώνω λιγότερα στο λογαριασμό μου. Και ας κάνουν καταγγελία να μου ακυρώσουν το συμβόλαιο...

----------


## Hetfield

> Σε σοβαρές χώρες, πέφτουν μηνύσεις και πληρώνουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους. Επίσης, δεν νοείται μονομερής τροποπίηση όρων συμβολαίου, με το απλό "όσοι δεν συμφωνούν έχουν δικαίωμα καταγγελίας εντός μήνα, εκτός από επιδοτήσεις μπλαμπλαμπλα". Βούτυρο στο ψωμί κάτι γάτων δικηγόρων είναι. Αύριο αποφασίζω κ εγώ μονομερώς να πληρώνω λιγότερα στο λογαριασμό μου. Και ας κάνουν καταγγελία να μου ακυρώσουν το συμβόλαιο...


Και ποιες ειναι αυτες οι σοβαρες χωρες που πεφτουν μηνυσεις;

----------


## prodromosfan

τι λετε ρε παιδια;;; σοβαρευτειτε.
η φυση της τεχνολογιας ειναι τετοια που επιτρεπει το εως 24.
αμα εισαι διπλα στο dslam με καλωδια καινουρια και χωρις παρεμβολες θα τα πιασεις. 
Με το δικτυο που δωθηκε στον ΟΤΕ που εχει αναλαβει τη συντηρηση του δεν προκειται να πιανεις παντου και παντα 24. 
το εως 24 σημαινει οτι το dslam στο οποιο κουμπωνει η γραμμη σου έχει πορτα adsl2+ που επιτρεπει ταχυτητες μεχρι 24Mbps
Το θεμα ειναι να εχεις και καλης ποιοτητας ιντερνετ και οχι να κλειδωνεις στα 24 αλλα να μη μπορεις να ακουσεις streaming radio 

και σε καμια χωρα δεν πεφτουν μηνυσεις επειδη δεν κλειδωνεις στην ταχυτητα που θελεις. 
παραμυθια ειναι αυτα.

----------


## drspiros

Μια στιγμή, δεν ξέρω αν όντως πέφτουν μηνύσεις, αλλά δε γίνεται μια εταιρεία να σου υπόσχεται μέχρι 24Mbps, αλλά να σου παρέχει 2! Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα ελάχιστο εγγυημένων υπηρεσιών, αλλιώς ας ρυθμίσουν το πάγιο με βάση τις αντικειμενικές τους δυνατότητες. Προσωπικά πάντως με τη Cyta (4Mbps) είμαι ευχαριστημένος, τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και στην επαρχία (ειδικά στην επαρχία!)

----------


## sweet dreams

Eίχε γίνει ξανά σε άλλο νήμα αυτή η συζήτηση, δεν υπάρχει εγγυημένη ταχύτητα βάσει νόμου, απλά αν κλειδώνεις χαμηλά σου προτείνουν οι ίδιοι

να πας σε ποιο χαμηλό πακέτο(4αρι), μετά το έως 24. Αν δεν σου αρέσει αλλάζεις εταιρία(Cyta), που έχεις ποιο πολλές επιλογές ή παίρνεις Internet

από τον γείτονα. Για μένα το καλύτερο θα ήταν να είχανε όλες οι εταιρίες 12 πακέτα ανά 2 Mpbs και να πληρώνεις ακριβώς ότι πιάνεις, αλλά δεν

με ακούνε.  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρισω οτι οσα λεω δεν το λεω σαν πνευμα αντιλογιας αλλα ουτε εχω προσωπικη εμπαθεια με σενα ή σχεσεις με την εταιρεια της οποιας κι εγω ειμαι ενας απλος συνδρομητης που καθε μηνα τους πληρωνει μεχρι τελευταιο cent. 

Στο προκείμενο καταρχας δεν υποσχονται (δεν πιστευω καποιος να πιστευει τις υποσχεσεις υπαλληλων call centers που σαν σκοπο εχουν να πουλησουν συνδεσεις) αλλά *προσφέρου*ν συνδεσεις εως 24Mbps.
Το έως σημαινει απο χ έως 24Mbps. Το χ αυτο δεν οριζεται απο καπου ουτε καν απο την ΕΕΤΤ που ειναι η ρυθμιστικη επιτροπη για τις τηλεπικοινωνιες. 
Το χ αυτο κυμαινεται απο 0,1Mbps έως 24Mbps. 
Ουσιαστικα δηλαδη αναφερουν την ανώτερη *ονομαστική* ταχυτητα η οποια όπως ανεφερα είναι πλασματική εξαιτιας των παραγοντων όπως αποστασης απο dslam (attenuation = εξασθενηση σηματος), θορυβου (crosstalking) και ποιοτητας χαλκού (δικτυο)

Γενικότερα δεν υπαρχουν κάποιοι δεικτες ποιοτητας συνολικης συνδεσης (adsl + internet) 
Πχ παλαιοτερα στη forthnet το 2007-2008 ενω ειχαμε συνδεσεις 17*M*bits κλειδωμα γραμμης δεν μπορουσαμε να ακουσουμε streaming radio (56*kbps*) 

Στο εξωτερικο είναι όσο κλειδωσεις πχ στη γερμανια μπορει να πιανω 16Mbps αλλα το upload είναι 486kbps και το skype videocall γινεται με το ζορι. 
Δεν μπορω ομως να κανω τιποτα.  :Sad:

----------


## MAT9

Το "ΕΩΣ" γνωρίζουμε τί σημαίνει ΚΑΙ πώς μπήκε -Νέες ταχύτητες adsl ΣΤΑ 24mbps- κτλ κτλ κτλ

Από κει και πέρα το ότι δεν υπάρχει κατώτερο όριο, επειδή έχει συμφωνηθεί να μην υπάρχει προφανώς, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό.
Εγώ όταν αγοράζω αυτοκίνητο και μου λέει ότι πιάνει τα 250km/h σε τέλειες συνθήκες, πχ σε άλλον πλανήτη χωρίς βαρύτητα κτλ, ΔΕΝ με πολυενδιαφέρει. Δεν κάνω θεωρητικές ασκήσεις φυσικής...η πράξη με ενδιαφέρει!
Αν μου πει ότι ξέρεις στον Άρη πιάνει 250km/h αλλά στη Γή λόγω των συνθηκών σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς αέρα, μέσα σε ειδική σήραγγα κτλ, πιάνει 230km/h εγώ αυτό θα βάλω στο μυαλό μου. ΚΑΙ θα το ρίξω κιάλο το όριο γιατί άλλο ο δρόμος χωρίς ιδανικές συνθήκες και θα το φτάσω ότι "ξέρεις το αυτοκινητό μου φτάνει μέχρι 200km/h". 
Όμως ρε φίλε εδώ μιλάμε ότι το αυτοκινητό μας φτάνει τα 50km/h ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.

Δεν μπορείς να λες έως 24 και να πιάνει 2. Αν έλεγε έως 100 και έπιανες 2; Δεν θες κατώτερο όριο 1/2; Να πέσουμε στο 1/3 ΕΣΤΩ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το "ΕΩΣ" γνωρίζουμε τί σημαίνει ΚΑΙ πώς μπήκε -Νέες ταχύτητες adsl ΣΤΑ 24mbps- κτλ κτλ κτλ
> 
> Από κει και πέρα το ότι δεν υπάρχει κατώτερο όριο, επειδή έχει συμφωνηθεί να μην υπάρχει προφανώς, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό.
> Εγώ όταν αγοράζω αυτοκίνητο και μου λέει ότι πιάνει τα 250km/h σε τέλειες συνθήκες, πχ σε άλλον πλανήτη χωρίς βαρύτητα κτλ, ΔΕΝ με πολυενδιαφέρει. Δεν κάνω θεωρητικές ασκήσεις φυσικής...η πράξη με ενδιαφέρει!
> Αν μου πει ότι ξέρεις στον Άρη πιάνει 250km/h αλλά στη Γή λόγω των συνθηκών σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς αέρα, μέσα σε ειδική σήραγγα κτλ, πιάνει 230km/h εγώ αυτό θα βάλω στο μυαλό μου. ΚΑΙ θα το ρίξω κιάλο το όριο γιατί άλλο ο δρόμος χωρίς ιδανικές συνθήκες και θα το φτάσω ότι "ξέρεις το αυτοκινητό μου φτάνει μέχρι 200km/h". 
> Όμως ρε φίλε εδώ μιλάμε ότι το αυτοκινητό μας φτάνει τα 50km/h ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να λες έως 24 και να πιάνει 2. Αν έλεγε έως 100 και έπιανες 2; Δεν θες κατώτερο όριο 1/2; Να πέσουμε στο 1/3 ΕΣΤΩ.


Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να υπολογισεις με ακριβεια την ταχυτητα που θα κλειδωσεις, αυτο ποτε θα το καταλαβεις;

Την ταχυτητα μπορεις να την υπολογισεις με καποια αξιοπιστια μεχρι τα 500-800 μετρα, ποσοι συνδρομητες βρισκονται σε αυτη την ακτινα σε συγκριση με το συνολο; 
*ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ*

Στο δια ταυτα, ειτε κλειδωνεις 0,01 Mbps, ειτε κλειδωνεις 24Mbps, αν η εταιρια σου προσφερει πακετο φθηνοτερο απο 23-25€ το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μπαινει μεσα.
Ουτε πυρηνικη φυσικη ειναι, ουτε καμια δυσκολη θεωρια του Αινσταιν. Ειναι απλα μαθηματικα δημοτικου, υπαρχουν παγια εξοδα του δικτυου προσβασης ανεξαρτητως του ποσο εσυ κλειδωνεις.

----------


## nokian82

E καποια στιγμη θα εχουμε fiber to the home και θα ειμαστε ολοι καλα! Κααααααποια στιγμη!

----------


## Hetfield

Υπαρχει ηδη το FTTC (καφαο) το οποιο δινει εγγυημενες ταχυτητες, αλλα σε περιορισμενη διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα πανελλαδικα

----------


## nokian82

> Υπαρχει ηδη το FTTC (καφαο) το οποιο δινει εγγυημενες ταχυτητες, αλλα σε περιορισμενη διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα πανελλαδικα


Ναι ενταξει.. Ακομα και η HCN που εχουμε στο γραφειο εχει κολληματα.. Αλλα ειναι τρομερη η ταχυτητα!

----------


## mike_871

> Υπαρχει ηδη το FTTC (καφαο) το οποιο δινει εγγυημενες ταχυτητες, αλλα σε περιορισμενη διαθεσιμοτητα ακομα πανελλαδικα


τι σχεσει εχει η cyta με αυτο?

----------


## Hetfield

> τι σχεσει εχει η cyta με αυτο?


Θα εχει πολυ συντομα οταν θα νοικιαζει πορτες στο KV

----------


## minas

> Θα εχει πολυ συντομα οταν θα νοικιαζει πορτες στο KV


Βασικά στο ONU, αφού το KV(=παλιές καμπίνες) έχει μόνο καλώδια  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Βασικά στο ONU, αφού το KV(=παλιές καμπίνες) έχει μόνο καλώδια


Πολυ σωστα  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει κανεις προβλημα με την τηλεφωνια; 
απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησε η μπορα και μετα εδω αθηνα 
το voip ειναι fail to register

----------


## Kinnison

Οχι μια χαρα ειναι η τηλεφωνια. Μπορει να εγινε corrupt κανενα πακετο και να μην κανει register στον server. κανε κανενα reboot.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Και ποιες ειναι αυτες οι σοβαρες χωρες που πεφτουν μηνυσεις;


ΗΠΑ ας πούμε...

----------


## Hetfield

> ΗΠΑ ας πούμε...


Εχει πεσει στην αντιληψη σου καποια μηνυση στις ΗΠΑ για περιπτωση συγχρονισμου δηλαδη;

----------


## suffocater

Μήπως καποιος σας ειναι συνδρομητης της Cyta στην περιοχη του πανοράματος,θεσσαλονικη,στον ν.751,
για να μου πει τι ταχυτητες/ping πιανει?
Ειναι μια ιδιαιτερα παρατημένη περιοχη,και αυτη την στιγμη,max ταχυτητα με οτε πιανω 5mbps,και ψαχνομαι για αλλαγη.
Απ τον οτε μου ειπαν οτι απεχω 5χλμ απ το πλησιεστερο κομβο,ενω ο ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας της cyta με εβγαλε στα 3χλμ,και αναρωτιεμαι αν θα ειμαι καλυτερα

----------


## yiannis010

> Μήπως καποιος σας ειναι συνδρομητης της Cyta στην περιοχη του πανοράματος,θεσσαλονικη,στον ν.751,
> για να μου πει τι ταχυτητες/ping πιανει?
> Ειναι μια ιδιαιτερα παρατημένη περιοχη,και αυτη την στιγμη,max ταχυτητα με οτε πιανω 5mbps,και ψαχνομαι για αλλαγη.
> Απ τον οτε μου ειπαν οτι απεχω 5χλμ απ το πλησιεστερο κομβο,ενω ο ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας της cyta με εβγαλε στα 3χλμ,και αναρωτιεμαι αν θα ειμαι καλυτερα


θα πρεπει να το κυνηγισεις λίγο το θεμα.επικοινωνησε με τους παροχους να δεις τι θα σου πουνε και ποια ειναι η παραγματικη ταχυτητα που  μπορεις   να εχεις.επειτα μπορεις να κανεις την συνδεση με τον παροχο που θα σε δωσει την μεγιστη ταχυτητα.αν τελικα δεν πιασεις αυτο που σου ειπε ο παροχος 'η εισαι χειροτερα απο τον οτε κανε υπαναχωρηση μεσα σε 14 μερες.εμεινα 2 χρονια στον νόμο και ήταν πραγματικα τραγικη η κατασταση

----------


## Gio Alex

> Εχει πεσει στην αντιληψη σου καποια μηνυση στις ΗΠΑ για περιπτωση συγχρονισμου δηλαδη;


Όχι περίπτωση συγχρονισμού, αλλά περίπτωση που εταιρία δεν τήρησε όρους υπογεγραμμένου συμβολαίου.

----------


## Kinnison

στα συμβολαια ομως δεν αναγραφεται ποτε ελαχιστη εγγυημενη ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου, επειδη δεν ειναι εφικτο να δωθει τετοια εγγυηση απο κανεναν.

----------


## rotting

σημερα εκανα αιτηση μεταφορας..οταν ενεργοποιηθει θα εχω να σας πω κ τη δικη μου εμπειρια απο ταχυτητα stats κτλ  :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

Καλώστον! Περιμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον! :Smile:

----------


## Godian

> σημερα εκανα αιτηση μεταφορας..οταν ενεργοποιηθει θα εχω να σας πω κ τη δικη μου εμπειρια απο ταχυτητα stats κτλ


απο ποια περιοχη φιλε μου?

----------


## rotting

λαρισα!
μου ειχανε πει στο 13877 για 8-11 mb ταχυτητα max..σαν νουμερο δν μ'αρεσει κ πολυ αλλα δν με ενδιαφερει κιολας για τη χρηση που το θελω  :Razz: 
περιμενω να δω ομως.για ενεργοποιηση μου ειπαν μεχρι 8 ημερες!
btw την αιτηση την εκανα σε καταστημα,νομιζα οτι θα διναν εκει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα το στελνουν με courrier lol!

----------


## Godian

> λαρισα!
> μου ειχανε πει στο 13877 για 8-11 mb ταχυτητα max..σαν νουμερο δν μ'αρεσει κ πολυ αλλα δν με ενδιαφερει κιολας για τη χρηση που το θελω 
> περιμενω να δω ομως.για ενεργοποιηση μου ειπαν μεχρι 8 ημερες!
> btw την αιτηση την εκανα σε καταστημα,νομιζα οτι θα διναν εκει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα το στελνουν με courrier lol!


Ναι με κουριερ το στέλνουν. Και εγώ 11 είμαι....  Μια φορά πήγε 12 που κόπηκε το ρεύμα στη περιοχή μου.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> λαρισα!
> μου ειχανε πει στο 13877 για 8-11 mb ταχυτητα max..σαν νουμερο δν μ'αρεσει κ πολυ αλλα δν με ενδιαφερει κιολας για τη χρηση που το θελω 
> περιμενω να δω ομως.για ενεργοποιηση μου ειπαν μεχρι 8 ημερες!
> btw την αιτηση την εκανα σε καταστημα,νομιζα οτι θα διναν εκει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα το στελνουν με courrier lol!


Εγω ειμαι στη Δραμα. Γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος(3ος χρονος) .
Η αδερφη μου εβαλε περυσι και αυτη ευχαριστημενη, ο γαμπρος μου ειχε στο μαγαζι ΟΤΕ,αλλαξε σε Cyta και απο 6,5-7 που επιανε πηγε 12-13
και τωρα ετοιμαζεται να βαλει και η αλλη μου αδερφη(εχει ΟΤΕ 4αρι).
Στα τοσα χρονια το μονο σοβαρο προβλημα ηταν εκεινη η μια φορα που ειχαν γενικη βλαβη.
Τις φορες που ειχα μικροτερα προβληματα, συνδεθηκα σχετικα ευκολα με την τεχνικη τους υπηρεσια(απο 4 λεπτα εως 12 αναμονη και καναδυο φορες αμεσα).
Tα προβληματα λυνονταν σχετικα ευκολα ,στις αρχες μαλιστα με επαιρναν τηλεφωνο για επιβεβαιωση οτι λυθηκε το προβλημα, την τελευταια φορα μου εστειλαν μεηλ οτι λυθηκε.
Στα στατιστικα μου στο ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ ειδα οτι ειμαι σταθερα στις ιδιες ταχυτητες,αλλα απο το Μαρτιο εχω βελτιωση στους χρονους αποκρισης, απο 60-65 msec εχω κατεβει στα 45-50 msec.
H απωλεια πακετων κυμαινεται απο 0 εως 0,14%.
 Οποτε θεωρω οτι σαν εταιρεια ειναι αρκετα σταθερη.
Δεν εχω δει καμμια παραξενη χρεωση και μαλιστα παλιοτερα με χρεωναν λιγοτερο(συνδυαζαν εκπτωσεις παλιου και νεου συμβολαιου).
Προς τιμην τους δεν μου χρεωσαν τη διαφορα.
Το μονο τους θεμα ειναι η καθυστερηση εκδοσης λογαριασμων, αλλα αντιστοιχα δειχνουν αρκετη ανοχη στην καθυστερηση πληρωμης.
Φυσικα το μηνυμα στο κινητο για υπενθυμιση ερχεται αλλα δεν σε πρηζουν...

Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου εμπειρια απο τη cyta.

----------


## rotting

κ εγω οτε 4αρι εχω σε αυτη τη γραμμη κ το αλλαζω γτ σαν πακετο εκτος του οτι ειναι ακριβο δν προσφερει κ τιποτα απο χρονους ομιλιας με αποτελεσμα να πληρωνω πολλα.
σημερα μου ηρθε μνμ με username κ pass για να ελεγχω την πορεια της αιτησης..θα περιμενω να δω πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης που θα δωσουν.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Στα στατιστικα μου στο ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ ειδα οτι ειμαι σταθερα στις ιδιες ταχυτητες,αλλα απο το Μαρτιο εχω βελτιωση στους χρονους αποκρισης, απο 60-65 msec εχω κατεβει στα 45-50 msec.
> H απωλεια πακετων κυμαινεται απο 0 εως 0,14%.
> .


Το Yπερίων δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, κοίταξε διαφορετικά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου. Έλεγχος από το ρούτερ και 

επιβεβαίωση με speedtest από ftp, tracert κ.λ.π.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Το Yπερίων δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, κοίταξε διαφορετικά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου. Έλεγχος από το ρούτερ και 
> 
> επιβεβαίωση με speedtest από ftp, tracert κ.λ.π.


tracert δεν εκανα, οσο για speedtest απο ftp, οσες φορες εκανα του ΟΤΕ επαιρνα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα(οι διαφορες αναμεσα σε μετρησεις ειναι τοσο μικρες που δικαιολογουνται απο φορτο δικτυου) με αυτα που δειχνει οτι κλειδωνει το ρουτερ.
HEC errors σχεδον μηδενικα και τα CRC 788 HEC  588 σε 3 μερες και αυτα σε τηλεφωνικη γραμμη 40 ετων(οποτε αντιλαμβανεστε τι συνεπαγεται αυτο σε ποιοτητα καλωδιου και θωρακιση)...
Το ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ με δειχνει αναλογα τη μερα  +- 1 mbps με του ΟΤΕ

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ με δειχνει αναλογα τη μερα  +- 1 mbps με του ΟΤΕ


Σ' αυτό αναφέρομαι κι' εγώ, δεν υπάρχει σταθερή και ασφαλής μέτρηση. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν μετά από επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ και διαδοχικά.

----------


## nnn

2 ώρες τώρα αναβοσβηνει η σύνδεση, έχει άλλος πρόβλημα?

----------


## Valder

> 2 ώρες τώρα αναβοσβηνει η σύνδεση, έχει άλλος πρόβλημα?


Όχι όλα καλά εδω (Γηροκομείο). :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Είχε φάει κόλλημα το modem τελικά.

----------


## nokian82

Παντως αυτο τον μηνα δεν ηρθε ακομα ο λογαριασμος σε μενα. Αλλιως καθε πρωτη ερχοταν και καθε 28 ο αναλυτικος με το pdf.

----------


## Valder

Άργησα να πληρώσω τον πρώτο λογαριασμό μετά την ανανέωση συμβολαίου και μου έστειλαν μήνυμα στις 2 βδομάδες (από 3 που ήταν κάποτε κι από καθόλου που ήταν άλλοτε). Ότι έχω λέει μέχρι μεθαύριο, ειδάλλως θα κόψουν και τις εξερχόμενες αλλά και το ίντερνετ. Και δεν έχω λάβει και τον επόμενο να τα πληρώσω μαζί.

Αρχίσατε τις αηδίες της Wind που στο 14ημερο κόβει τη σύνδεση. Έχουν δίκιο και θα το πληρώσω, αλλά η αλλαγή αυτή της πολιτικής τους προς το χειρότερο, αφήνει μια αρνητική χροιά στον πελάτη δεδομένης της περιρρέουσας ατμόσφαιρας στα οικονομικά.

----------


## rotting

επανερχομαι στο θεμα με ερωτησεις  :Razz: 
11/2 κανω την αιτηση σε καταστημα
12/2 ερχεται μνμ οτι καταχωρηθηκε αιτημα μεταφορας κ περιμενα να στειλουν κ πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης
σημερα ηρθε μνμ το οποιο γραφει 16/2 αιτημα μεταφορας με νεο κωδικο αναφορας.. τι γινεται?φαγαν ακυρο απο τον οτε?
γενικα ποσες μερες κανει η cyta για μεταφορα γραμμης?

----------


## graal

> επανερχομαι στο θεμα με ερωτησεις 
> *11/2* κανω την αιτηση σε καταστημα
> *12/2* ερχεται μνμ οτι καταχωρηθηκε αιτημα μεταφορας κ περιμενα να στειλουν κ πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης
> *σήμερα* ηρθε μνμ το οποιο γραφει *16/2* αιτημα μεταφορας με νεο κωδικο αναφορας.. τι γινεται?φαγαν ακυρο απο τον οτε?
> γενικα *πόσες μέρες*  κανει η cyta για μεταφορα γραμμης?


 :headscratch:  :headscratch:  μήπως πόσους μήνες??   :headscratch:  :headscratch:

----------


## rotting

μηνες??  :Razz:   :Respekt: 
αν δν εχω νεα μεσα στη βδομαδα μενω κ εδω που ειμαι..θα ισχυει ομως η αντιπροσφορα που μου καναν? γτ αρνηθηκα ηδη  :Razz:

----------


## graal

> επανερχομαι στο θεμα με ερωτησεις 
> 11/2 κανω την αιτηση σε καταστημα
> 12/2 ερχεται μνμ οτι καταχωρηθηκε αιτημα μεταφορας κ περιμενα να στειλουν κ πιθανη ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης
> σημερα ηρθε μνμ το οποιο γραφει 16/2 αιτημα μεταφορας με νεο κωδικο αναφορας.. τι γινεται?φαγαν ακυρο απο τον οτε?
> γενικα ποσες μερες κανει η cyta για μεταφορα γραμμης?





> μηνες??  
> αν δν εχω νεα μεσα στη βδομαδα μενω κ εδω που ειμαι..θα ισχυει ομως η αντιπροσφορα που μου καναν? γτ αρνηθηκα ηδη


Μα όταν αναφέρεις πως 11/2 κάνεις αίτηση, 12/2 έρχεται το μήνυμα, και σήμερα 16/6 σου έρχεται μήνυμα για τις 16/2, (δεν στέκει) θα πρέπει είτε να σου απάντησαν μετά από 4 μήνες, είτε εννοούν για τις 16/2/2016!   :Razz:

----------


## rotting

wtfffff τι μλκια εχω γραψει αφηρημαδα  :Razz:   :Razz: 
ακυρο το 2ου , 6ου εννοω
11/6 , 12/6 , 16/6

----------


## Valder

> wtfffff τι μλκια εχω γραψει αφηρημαδα  
> ακυρο το 2ου , 6ου εννοω
> 11/6 , 12/6 , 16/6


Μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι ψυχικά. Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ήμουν μετά τα 27 με την αφηρημάδα. Το γήρας ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## rotting

> Μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι ψυχικά. Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ήμουν μετά τα 27 με την αφηρημάδα. Το γήρας ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...


αν ξεκιναει απο εκει τοτε ετσι εξηγειται  :Razz:

----------


## lak100

το παγιο μου ειναι 16,10  οι 2 τελευταιοι λογαριασμοι ηρθαν 15,79 και τωρα ηρθε ενας 16,80 τι παιζει? δεν εχω συνδεμενο τηλεφωνο στη γραμμη

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Και γω παρατηρώ κάτι αυξήσεις. Περιμένω όμως το pdf. Κάτι πάλι λάθος κάνανε. Αυτό το λογιστήριο είναι χειρότερο και από το κρατικό.

----------


## Godian

> το παγιο μου ειναι 16,10  οι 2 τελευταιοι λογαριασμοι ηρθαν 15,79 και τωρα ηρθε ενας 16,80 τι παιζει? δεν εχω συνδεμενο τηλεφωνο στη γραμμη


φιλε μου και εμενα μια απο τα ιδια ακριβως .....

----------


## Πάνος21

Και εμένα παιδία μια απο τα ίδια. vdsl έχω στα 23 ευρω. μου το πήγαν 23,5 και τώρα μου ήρθε λογαριασμός με 24 ευρώ. τι σκατά γίνεται κάθε δύο μήνες το ανεβάζουν 0,50 λεπτά? ελεος πια.

----------


## stelios120

Και σε εμένα ήρε αυξημένος ο λογαριασμός. Ας βγει το pdf να δούμε τι έχουν κάνει.

----------


## nokian82

Οντως κ μενα που ειδα 23 ηρθε αντι για 22,5. Οτι θελουν κανουν κ αυτοι παλι.

----------


## rotting

συνδεθηκα σημερα,απο ιντερνετ ειμαι οκ..κλειδωνω στα 13mb κ ρουτερ μου δωσαν το pirelli!
το τηλεφωνο δν λειτουργει ομως κανει εναν ηχο σαν κατειλημμένο αλλα στα λαμπακια δν εχει αναψει καν στην ενδειξη του voip!χρειαζεται να περιμενω επιπλεον η εχω κανει κατι λαθος?

----------


## uncle_nontas

> συνδεθηκα σημερα,απο ιντερνετ ειμαι οκ..κλειδωνω στα 13mb κ ρουτερ μου δωσαν το *pirelli*!
> το τηλεφωνο δν λειτουργει ομως κανει εναν ηχο σαν κατειλημμένο αλλα στα λαμπακια δν εχει αναψει καν στην ενδειξη του voip!χρειαζεται να περιμενω επιπλεον η εχω κανει κατι λαθος?


Ποιό Pirelli? Το παλιό το μαύρο; Τα καλώδια τα έβαλες σωστά όπως λέει στο φυλλάδιο; Καλού κακού κάνε και καμια επανεκκίνηση του router, μήπως και δεν έχει κάνει register η τηλεφωνία.

----------


## rotting

το ασπρο adb γραφει πανω αλλα στο κουτι ελεγε pirelli το χαρτακι  :Razz:  επειδη πηγα απο το καταστημα να παραλαβω γτ ελαβα ειδοποιηση οτι σημερα θα ενεργοποιηθω μου ειπαν μην βαλω ουτε κωδικους ουτε τπτ,θα περαστουν αυτοματα λεει μολις γινει ενεργοποιηση..παρολα αυτα εγω μολις ηρθα το συνδεσα κ εβαλα username k pass!
στη καρτελα του voip στις ρυθμισεις παντως γραφει line status: registering κ εκει που λεει αριθμος δν ξερω αν πρεπει να το αναφερει αλλα το εχει κενο

----------


## uncle_nontas

> το ασπρο adb γραφει πανω αλλα στο κουτι ελεγε pirelli το χαρτακι  επειδη πηγα απο το καταστημα να παραλαβω γτ ελαβα ειδοποιηση οτι σημερα θα ενεργοποιηθω μου ειπαν μην βαλω ουτε κωδικους ουτε τπτ,θα περαστουν αυτοματα λεει μολις γινει ενεργοποιηση..παρολα αυτα εγω μολις ηρθα το συνδεσα κ εβαλα username k pass!
> στη καρτελα του voip στις ρυθμισεις παντως γραφει line status: registering κ εκει που λεει αριθμος δν ξερω αν πρεπει να το αναφερει αλλα το εχει κενο


Ναι δεν έχει κάνει register, με κανα δυο επανεκκινήσεις θα στρώσει, αλλιώς του κάνεις hard reset και περιμένεις να πάρει τους κωδικοί μόνο του!

----------


## rotting

> Ναι δεν έχει κάνει register, με κανα δυο επανεκκινήσεις θα στρώσει, αλλιώς του κάνεις hard reset και περιμένεις να πάρει τους κωδικοί μόνο του!


εκανα αυτα που ειπες κ περιμενα..μετα τα εβαλα καρφωτα παλι κ ειδα πως ενεργοποιηθηκε!ισως ηταν τυχαιο γτ στο καπακι με πηραν τηλ απο τη cyta να με ενημερωσουν οτι ενεργοποιηθηκα  :Razz: 
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις nonta

----------


## uncle_nontas

Βασικά μάλλον ενημέρωναν τα συστήματα τους( τον asterisk που τρέχει για την τηλεφωνία),και απλά δεν είχες ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως. Αν μπορείς ανέβασε και κανένα screenshot να έχουμε μια ιδέα της σύνδεσης σου κ πες μας κ γνώμη για το Pirelli.

----------


## yiannis010

> συνδεθηκα σημερα,απο ιντερνετ ειμαι οκ..κλειδωνω στα 13mb κ ρουτερ μου δωσαν το pirelli!
> το τηλεφωνο δν λειτουργει ομως κανει εναν ηχο σαν κατειλημμένο αλλα στα λαμπακια δν εχει αναψει καν στην ενδειξη του voip!χρειαζεται να περιμενω επιπλεον η εχω κανει κατι λαθος?


σου ευχομαι να μην εχεις προβληματα με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ.2 τετοια εστειλα πισω λογω προβληματων στο wifi.

----------


## rotting

εχει παρα πολλες επιλογες μεσα στο interface του..σε σημειο που δυσκολευτηκα να βρω τα stats της γραμμης  :Razz: 
ειμαι στα 1250 μετρα κ για ταχυτητα μου ειχαν πει 8-11mb στο 13877 παρολα αυτα τσιμπαω 2mb πιο πανω  :Clap: 
η ταχυτητα ειναι κομπλε,απο voip τηλεφωνια δν ειχα εμπειρια απο ποιοτητα ειναι οκ συγκριτικα με αλλους παροχους που εχω σε 2 ακομα γραμμες!


- - - Updated - - -

αρχισαν οι ομορφιες? :Thinking:  χτυπαω κλησεις στο σταθερο αλλα δν κουδουνιζει.. κανω reboot το ρουτερ τα ιδια!τι κανουμε?

----------


## uncle_nontas

Τίποτα ρε, cool.Πάρε στο 13811 είναι κομπλέ οι τεχνικοί τους, θα στο φτιάξουν άμεσα.

----------


## rotting

> Τίποτα ρε, cool.Πάρε στο 13811 είναι κομπλέ οι τεχνικοί τους, θα στο φτιάξουν άμεσα.


13877  :Razz: 
καλεσα κ περιμενω  :Razz:

----------


## uncle_nontas

13811 τεχνική υποστήριξη βρε!θα απαντήσουν πιο άμεσα!13877 είναι β εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και 13811 η ΤΥ.

----------


## rotting

δν το ηξερα  :Razz: 
πηρα τηλ, μου καναν reset κ συνεχιζω να μη παιρνω κλησεις wtf

----------


## prodromosfan

θα περιμενεις φιλε μου 
μεχρι αυριο θα "διορθωθει"
δεν ειναι στο χερι τους 
πρεπει ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι να ενημερωθουν για να δρομολογουνται οι κλησεις προς το δικτυο της cyta

----------


## uncle_nontas

Κουλό. Για καλό κ για κακό έλεγξε το ασύρματο μήπως το έβαλες σε κάνα αθόρυβο, η επέμεινε να δούμε τι θα σου πουν.

----------


## rotting

> θα περιμενεις φιλε μου 
> μεχρι αυριο θα "διορθωθει"
> δεν ειναι στο χερι τους 
> πρεπει ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι να ενημερωθουν για να δρομολογουνται οι κλησεις προς το δικτυο της cyta


αυτο μου ειπαν μολις..σταδιακα εως αυριο θα μπορω να δεχομαι κ απο αλλα δικτυα,προς το παρων μονο απο cyta ως που να ολοκληρωθει πληρως η μεταφορα!ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση!




> Κουλό. Για καλό κ για κακό έλεγξε το ασύρματο μήπως το έβαλες σε κάνα αθόρυβο, η επέμεινε να δούμε τι θα σου πουν.


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## yiannis010

> θα περιμενεις φιλε μου 
> μεχρι αυριο θα "διορθωθει"
> δεν ειναι στο χερι τους 
> πρεπει ολοι οι αλλοι παροχοι να ενημερωθουν για να δρομολογουνται οι κλησεις προς το δικτυο της cyta


το παραπανω που λεει oprodromosfαn ειναι.σε μερικες ωρες θα εισαι οκ.ολοι ειχαμε αυτο το προβλημα οταν καναμε φορητοτητα.επισης αν σου τηλεφωνησει ή τηλεφωνησεις αυτη την στιγμη σε παροχο που εχει cyta δουλευει κανονικα.σε μερικες ωρες θα εισαι οκ

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> δν το ηξερα 
> πηρα τηλ, μου καναν reset κ συνεχιζω να μη παιρνω κλησεις wtf


Συνηθως το προβλημα ειναι στους αλλους παροχους... Κραταει λιγες ωρες.
Οταν αλλαξε παροχο ο γαμπρος μου,ειχε ιντερνετ,μπορουσε να κανει κλησεις αλλα  οσοι τον καλουσαν επαιρναν σημα κατηλειμενο. 
Και στο http://www.numberportability.gr/   το εμφανιζε οτι ανηκε ακομη στον ΟΤΕ. Μετα απο λιγες ωρες εστρωσε και εμφανιστηκε η γραμμη οτι ανηκει στη CYTA.

----------


## rotting

ξερω οτι για καποια ωρα δν μπορεις να δεχεσαι εισερχομενες αλλα την πατησα στο οτι ελαβα την κληση απο τη cyta για ενεργοποιηση κ μετα νομιζα πως εχω προβλημα!
θα το τσεκαρω αυριο γτ απο το μεσημερι κ μετα δν ειμαι στο χωρο που ειναι η γραμμη..στο site που εδωσες παντως εμφανιζει κανονικα ως παροχο τη cyta!

----------


## Godian

Μετά από ενημέρωση στο τουιτερ που τους έκανα για το λογαριασμό μου που ήρθε 16,80,από 16,10 που έπρεπε να είναι...  Τώρα μου το πήγαν 15,81. Δε ξέρω τι γίνεται ρε παιδια. Καλό πάντως....

----------


## rotting

σημερα ειναι ενταξει το τηλεφωνο..τωρα περι σταθεροτητας στο voip κ το ιντερνετ δν ξερω τι παιζει με τη cyta θα δειξει τις επομενες μερες,προς το παρων δν φαινεται να εχω προβληματα!

----------


## jimdem582

> Μετά από ενημέρωση στο τουιτερ που τους έκανα για το λογαριασμό μου που ήρθε 16,80,από 16,10 που έπρεπε να είναι...  Τώρα μου το πήγαν 15,81. Δε ξέρω τι γίνεται ρε παιδια. Καλό πάντως....


Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το λογαριασμό και πάντα έρχεται σταθερός στα 26.26. Χθες μπήκα στο Mycyta έλεγε 26.26 για Ιούνιο και σήμερα λέει 26.30. Για να δούμε τι παίζει όταν έρθει ο λογαριασμός. Δεν είναι τα 0.04ε το θέμα είναι που άλλο ήταν χθες και άλλο σήμερα. Με παραξένεψε.

----------


## rotting

νωριτερα μου στειλανε κ αλλο ρουτερ,αλλα δν το παρελαβα.πρεπει να ηταν zte γτ η συσκευασια ηταν μικρη.
μηπως εκανα μλκια που δν το πηρα?εστω να το δοκιμαζα?  :Razz:

----------


## alieus

Συνδέθηκα σήμερα. Ταχύτητα 1,5 με 2 πιο γρήγορο από την ΟΝ. Το τηλέφωνο μια χαρά. Το Wi-Fi πιο δυνατό με το ΖΤΕ σε σχέση με το Thompson. Έκανα έναν λογαριασμό e-mail του τύπου xxxxxxx@cyta.gr. Αφορά web mail. Προσπάθησα να τον περάσω ως pop3 στο outlook express των windows. Δέχεται τον λογαριασμό εισερχομένων ως mail.cyta.gr αλλά στα εξερχόμενα το smtp.cyta.gr δεν δουλεύει με ό,τι συνδυασμό κι αν επέλεξα. Καμμιά πρόταση/βοήθεια;
Βρήκα πως δουλευουν τα εξερχόμενα (εδώ στο adslgr.com σε thread toy 2009 :Smile:  Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει smtp: mail-out.cyta.gr

----------


## Kinnison

> Συνδέθηκα σήμερα. Ταχύτητα 1,5 με 2 πιο γρήγορο από την ΟΝ. Το τηλέφωνο μια χαρά. Το Wi-Fi πιο δυνατό με το ΖΤΕ σε σχέση με το Thompson. Έκανα έναν λογαριασμό e-mail του τύπου xxxxxxx@cyta.gr. Αφορά web mail. Προσπάθησα να τον περάσω ως pop3 στο outlook express των windows. Δέχεται τον λογαριασμό εισερχομένων ως mail.cyta.gr αλλά στα εξερχόμενα το smtp.cyta.gr δεν δουλεύει με ό,τι συνδυασμό κι αν επέλεξα. Καμμιά πρόταση/βοήθεια;
> Βρήκα πως δουλευουν τα εξερχόμενα (εδώ στο adslgr.com σε thread toy 2009 Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει smtp: mail-out.cyta.gr


επισης να βαλεις outgoing port 587 και ενεργοποιημενο authentication

----------


## yiannis010

> Συνδέθηκα σήμερα. Ταχύτητα 1,5 με 2 πιο γρήγορο από την ΟΝ. Το τηλέφωνο μια χαρά. Το Wi-Fi πιο δυνατό με το ΖΤΕ σε σχέση με το Thompson. Έκανα έναν λογαριασμό e-mail του τύπου xxxxxxx@cyta.gr. Αφορά web mail. Προσπάθησα να τον περάσω ως pop3 στο outlook express των windows. Δέχεται τον λογαριασμό εισερχομένων ως mail.cyta.gr αλλά στα εξερχόμενα το smtp.cyta.gr δεν δουλεύει με ό,τι συνδυασμό κι αν επέλεξα. Καμμιά πρόταση/βοήθεια;
> Βρήκα πως δουλευουν τα εξερχόμενα (εδώ στο adslgr.com σε thread toy 2009 Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει smtp: mail-out.cyta.gr


μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι νοημα εχουν οι λογαριασμοι mail που δινουν οι εταιρειες?

----------


## dimangelid

> μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι νοημα εχουν οι λογαριασμοι mail που δινουν οι εταιρειες?


Απλά παρέχουν ένα e-mail που όποιος θέλει το χρησιμοποιεί. Και αν πρέπει να σου στείλει κάτι η εταιρία (π.χ. το NOC τους για παραβιάσεις όρων της σύνδεσης, για υποψία παραβίασης και κακής χρήσης γενικότερα της σύνδεσής σου) το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα στο στείλει εκεί. Για βασικό e-mail είναι λάθος να το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, αν και το κάνουν πολλοί ακόμα και επαγγελματίες, κυρίως για τους εξής λόγους:

1) Αν αλλάξεις πάροχο χάνεις το e-mail
2) Δεν είναι πάντα τόσο αξιόπιστα όσο το gmail, το hotmail και άλλες μεγάλες υπηρεσίες
3) Έχουν περιορισμένες δυνατότητες (μικρή χωρητικότητα, περιορισμένες λειτουργίες στο webmail τους)

Εγώ π.χ. έχω ADSL ΟΤΕ από το 2006 ή 2007 και ζήτημα να έχω μπει συνολικά 10 φορές στο e-mail  :Razz:

----------


## yiannis010

> Απλά παρέχουν ένα e-mail που όποιος θέλει το χρησιμοποιεί. Και αν πρέπει να σου στείλει κάτι η εταιρία (π.χ. το NOC τους για παραβιάσεις όρων της σύνδεσης, για υποψία παραβίασης και κακής χρήσης γενικότερα της σύνδεσής σου) το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα στο στείλει εκεί. Για βασικό e-mail είναι λάθος να το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, αν και το κάνουν πολλοί ακόμα και επαγγελματίες, κυρίως για τους εξής λόγους:
> 
> 1) Αν αλλάξεις πάροχο χάνεις το e-mail
> 2) Δεν είναι πάντα τόσο αξιόπιστα όσο το gmail, το hotmail και άλλες μεγάλες υπηρεσίες
> 3) Έχουν περιορισμένες δυνατότητες (μικρή χωρητικότητα, περιορισμένες λειτουργίες στο webmail τους)
> 
> Εγώ π.χ. έχω ADSL ΟΤΕ από το 2006 ή 2007 και ζήτημα να έχω μπει συνολικά 10 φορές στο e-mail


αυτο βλεπω και γω πως ουσιαστικα ειναι αχρηστο.τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνει.

----------


## Godian

> αυτο βλεπω και γω πως ουσιαστικα ειναι αχρηστο.τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνει.


Γιατι ειναι αχρηστο ρε παδια. Εγω το χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατι ειναι αχρηστο ρε παδια. Εγω το χρησιμοποιώ


Δεν θ'αλλάξεις ποτέ πάροχο ? Θα πεθάνεις με cyta ?  :Razz: 
Ki αν η cyta  δεν γουστάρει να πεθάνετε παρέα και πεθάνει μόνη της ? Πάπαλα το mail του Godian..

----------


## Godian

> Δεν θ'αλλάξεις ποτέ πάροχο ? Θα πεθάνεις με cyta ? 
> Ki αν η cyta  δεν γουστάρει να πεθάνετε παρέα και πεθάνει μόνη της ? Πάπαλα το mail του Godian..


με αυτο το σκεπτικο μια μερα μπορει να κλεισει και η google Yahou κτλπ

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> με αυτο το σκεπτικο μια μερα μπορει να κλεισει και η google Yahou κτλπ


Παροχο ομως αλλαζεις πολυ ευκολα. Αρκετοι το εκαναν για να κερδισουν ενα ευρω το μηνα(μα τι τσιπηδες!).
Τα μεγεθη τυπου google  δεν κλεινουν ευκολα...

----------


## Godian

> Παροχο ομως αλλαζεις πολυ ευκολα. Αρκετοι το εκαναν για να κερδισουν ενα ευρω το μηνα(μα τι τσιπηδες!).
> Τα μεγεθη τυπου google  δεν κλεινουν ευκολα...


Τιποτα δε μενει για παντα φιλε μου σε αυτο το κοσμο  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> με αυτο το σκεπτικο μια μερα μπορει να κλεισει και η google Yahou κτλπ


Aμα κλείσει google, ibm, texas instruments, ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, το ότι δεν θάχεις mail μάλλον θα είναι το πιό μικρό σου πρόβλημα   :Razz:

----------


## alieus

> μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι νοημα εχουν οι λογαριασμοι mail που δινουν οι εταιρειες?


Όλοι έχουμε e-mail λογαριασμούς από google κλπ, όμως ένας λογαριασμός από τον πάροχό σου χρειάζεται για την επικοινωνία με αυτόν. Άμα κλείσει η εταιρεία κάνεις λογαριασμό με την επόμενη, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είνει ο πρωτεύων λογαριασμός.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Όλοι έχουμε e-mail λογαριασμούς από google κλπ, όμως ένας λογαριασμός από τον πάροχό σου χρειάζεται για την επικοινωνία με αυτόν. Άμα κλείσει η εταιρεία κάνεις λογαριασμό με την επόμενη, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είνει ο πρωτεύων λογαριασμός.


Δηλαδή με τον πάροχο δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις από άλλο email;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## mike_871

> Δηλαδή με τον πάροχο δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις από άλλο email;;;


 :ROFL:

----------


## yiannis010

> Όλοι έχουμε e-mail λογαριασμούς από google κλπ, όμως ένας λογαριασμός από τον πάροχό σου χρειάζεται για την επικοινωνία με αυτόν. Άμα κλείσει η εταιρεία κάνεις λογαριασμό με την επόμενη, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είνει ο πρωτεύων λογαριασμός.


παντως h cyta επικοινωνει στο προσωπικο mail που της εδωσα απο την αρχη και οποτε χρειαστηκε να επικοινωνησει επικοινωνησε εκει.

----------


## alieus

> παντως h cyta επικοινωνει στο προσωπικο mail που της εδωσα απο την αρχη και οποτε χρειαστηκε να επικοινωνησει επικοινωνησε εκει.


ήμουν στην ΟΝ και εκεί λαμβανα καθε μηνα ειδοποίηση λογαριασμού, κάτι απαντήσεις σε τεχνικά ή λογιστικά θέματα αραιά και πού, και παρ' όλο που ειχε και άλλο e-mail δικό μου, την ειδοποίηση περι διακοπής των υπηρεσιών της μου την έστειλε μόνο στο δικό της e-mail. Από την αρχή της σύνδεσής μου με την εταιρεία είχαν διευκρινίσει ότι θέματα τέτοια θα τα επικοινωνούσαμε μέσω του δικού της e-mail.

----------


## Godian

2play 24 ΟΙΚΙΑΚΟ 01/05/2015 - 31/05/2015 19.51
ΕΚΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ
ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 2play 4 ΟΙΚΙΑΚΟ 01/05/2015 - 31/05/2015 -5.85
Έκπτωση αυτόματης εξόφλησης 01/05/2015 - 31/05/2015 -0.41
Έκπτωση ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού 01/05/2015 - 31/05/2015 -0.41
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΑΓΙΩΝ 12.84
ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΑΓΙΟΥ
ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ Cyta ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΔΙΕΘΝΕΙΣ TOP 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΔΙΕΘΝΕΙΣ ΜΟRΕ TOP 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΔΙΕΘΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ 1-3 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ 01/04/2015 - 30/04/2015 0.00
ΕΚΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ 0.00
ΦΠΑ 23% 2.96
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥ 15.80

Βγηκε το PDF παιδια. αλλα και παλι απο 16,10 πως παει 15,80 δε καταλαβα

----------


## jimdem582

Εμένα μου έκαναν στρογγυλοποίηση και πλέον απο 26.26 πληρώνω 26.30 :P (λέει κάτω-κάτω ποσό στρογγυλοποίησης λογαριασμού, όσα χρόνια είμαι δεν μου το ξαναέδειξε αυτό)

----------


## gp1

Μου έστειλαν αναλυτικό λογαριασμό ενώ έχω επιλέξει συγκεντρωτικό.. :P

----------


## jimdem582

> Μου έστειλαν αναλυτικό λογαριασμό ενώ έχω επιλέξει συγκεντρωτικό.. :P


Eμένα μου έστειλαν συγκεντρωτικό αντί για αναλυτικό! :P Τι γίνεται?

----------


## nokian82

Πληρωσε κανεις λογαριασμους τελικα; Τι γινεται; Να τα πληρωσω η να τα αφησω για δραχμες;

----------


## Godian

> Πληρωσε κανεις λογαριασμους τελικα; Τι γινεται; Να τα πληρωσω η να τα αφησω για δραχμες;


Εγώ τον έχω με πάγια εντολή.....  Βάζω πάντα τα λεφτά για όλο το χρόνο μέσα στη κάρτα. Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο που λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου. Και σε δραχμές να πάμε θα πάρει 6 μήνες φίλε μου

----------


## nokian82

> Εγώ τον έχω με πάγια εντολή.....  Βάζω πάντα τα λεφτά για όλο το χρόνο μέσα στη κάρτα. Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο που λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου. Και σε δραχμές να πάμε θα πάρει 6 μήνες φίλε μου


Nαι εννοω να πληρωσω η να το αφησω μεχρι να ανοιξουν οι τραπεζες κ ετσι.

----------


## Godian

> Nαι εννοω να πληρωσω η να το αφησω μεχρι να ανοιξουν οι τραπεζες κ ετσι.


Μόνο για δεκο νομίζω ισχύει η μη πληρωμή λογαριασμών. Για τις υπόλοιπες δε νομίζω να ισχύει. Εφόσον μπορείς να κάνεις ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή η μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα να τους πληρώσεις νομίζω ισχύουν οι ίδιες κυρώσεις
Εγώ με πάγια εντολή ηρεμησα. Άμα δεν έχω δε βαζω

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Εγώ με πάγια εντολή ηρεμησα. Άμα δεν έχω δε βαζω


Γιατί εκτελεστικέ η πάγια εντολή;

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Γιατί εκτελεστικέ η πάγια εντολή;


Η παγια εντολη πληρωνεται παντα την ημερα ληξης του λογαριασμου.
 Εαν ειχε υπολοιπο μεσα, λογικα πληρωθηκε.
Ηλεκτρονικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 
Ολες οι ενδοχωριες συναλλαγες γινονται κανονικα... (πλην Eurobank που σου  σπαει  τα νευρα,εχουν βγαλει και μπανερακι στο e-banking οτι αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα λογω φορτου)

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Η παγια εντολη πληρωνεται παντα την ημερα ληξης του λογαριασμου.
>  Εαν ειχε υπολοιπο μεσα, λογικα πληρωθηκε.
> Ηλεκτρονικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 
> Ολες οι ενδοχωριες συναλλαγες γινονται κανονικα... (πλην Eurobank που σου  σπαει  τα νευρα,εχουν βγαλει και μπανερακι στο e-banking οτι αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα λογω φορτου)


Εγώ πάντως που έχω δυο λογαριασμούς με πάγια εντολή δεν κουνήθηκε ούτε σεντ. Καλά μπορεί να φταίει και η cyta γιατί τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι «τρεις λάλου και δυο χορεύουν» με τους λογαριασμούς.

----------


## Godian

Εμένα τέλος του μήνα 14:27 πήραν το ποσό κανονικά από την τράπεζα. Όλα καλά πήγαν. Εθνική τράπεζα

----------


## yiannis010

παιδια εχουν την δυνατοτητα να χαμηλωσουν το snr που εχει πιασει το 10; ή τζαμπα θα το συζηταω στο τηλεφωνο;

----------


## Godian

> παιδια εχουν την δυνατοτητα να χαμηλωσουν το snr που εχει πιασει το 10; ή τζαμπα θα το συζηταω στο τηλεφωνο;


Υπάρχει φίλε μου εμένα από 10 μου το πήγαν 6.εγω το ζήτησα φυσικά. Θα σε σκάσουν λίγο αλλά στο τέλος θα στο βάλουν με δική σου ευθύνη.....

----------


## yiannis010

> Υπάρχει φίλε μου εμένα από 10 μου το πήγαν 6.εγω το ζήτησα φυσικά. Θα σε σκάσουν λίγο αλλά στο τέλος θα στο βάλουν με δική σου ευθύνη.....


τι διαφορα ειδες στην ταχυτητα απο το 10 στο 6

----------


## Godian

Εμένα η γραμμή μου δε πάει πολύ....  Από 9, 5 πήγε στα 11

----------


## yiannis010

godian φιλε κατι δεν παει καλα.αν δεις τα παλιοτερα μηνυματα σου ελεγες πως ησουν στο 11 πριν να το πας στο 5,5 που φαινεται τωρα.απο το 10 το πηγες στο 5,5 ?ή μηπως ηταν στο 7 και το πηγες στο 5,5;αν δεν θυμασαι καλυτερα να μην απαντας γιατι μπερδευομαστε και οι υπολοιποι

----------


## Godian

> godian φιλε κατι δεν παει καλα.αν δεις τα παλιοτερα μηνυματα σου ελεγες πως ησουν στο 11 πριν να το πας στο 5,5 που φαινεται τωρα.απο το 10 το πηγες στο 5,5 ?ή μηπως ηταν στο 7 και το πηγες στο 5,5;αν δεν θυμασαι καλυτερα να μην απαντας γιατι μπερδευομαστε και οι υπολοιποι


Δεν είναι 5,5 6 είναι καμία φορά πέφτει αλλά ανεβαίνει πάλι.....  Πάντως μου το έριξαν 6. Εσύ είσαι μπερδεμενος από τη μέρα που γεννηθηκες να  :ROFL:

----------


## yiannis010

> Δεν είναι 5,5 6 είναι καμία φορά πέφτει αλλά ανεβαίνει πάλι.....  Πάντως μου το έριξαν 6. Εσύ είσαι μπερδεμενος από τη μέρα που γεννηθηκες να


τελος παντων δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις αλλα οκ.οτι πεις.δες τα ποσταρισματα που εχεις κανει κατα καιρους και πες μου εσυ αν εισαι για  :ROFL:  ή οχι
μέχρι και καλωδιο τηλεφωνου μεσα απο το ασανσερ μας ειπες την προηγουμενη φορα πως θα περασεις και εβγαλες το καπελο στην cyta(ετσι εγραψες παντως στο νημα της καταγγελιας) που εκανες  γαι τους αργοπορημενους λογαριασμους.αν βρεις ανθρωπο που μπορει να στηριξει πως το snr κατεβηκε απο το 10 στο 5,5 ή στο 6 τελος παντων και πηρες  μονο μια μοναδα επανω εγω δεν λεω ξανα τιποτα.προσπαθησε να μην λες ανακριβειες και προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να μην λες οτι σου κατεβαινει στο κεφαλι.
φιλικά

----------


## yiannis010

τελικά χωρις πολλες κουβεντες και την ιδια μερα κατεβασαν το snr απο 9,7 που ειχα στο 7,9 και κερδια περιπου 1μιση μοναδα ταχυτητας.απο 12 πηγε στο 13μισο.μην ειμαστε και πλεονεκτες.απλως αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οταν το τεσταρω στο φτπ του οτε δεν μπορει να ανεβει πανω απο 8 ενω αν δοκιμασω τους drivers της nvidia ή αν κατεβασω καποιο βιντεο απο το youtube μου δειχνει την πραγματικη ταχυτητα που μου δειχνει και το ρουτερ δξλ 1,3 ΜΒ

----------


## odim

Για καρτοκινητο ακουσε κανεις τιποτα ποια ημερομηνια θα κυκλοφορησει??? ειπαν οτι θα βγαλει και ειμαστε ακομη στο "θα"...........ελπιζω κατι σαν την Q να ειναι..

----------


## Thodoris92

> παιδια εχουν την δυνατοτητα να χαμηλωσουν το snr που εχει πιασει το 10; ή τζαμπα θα το συζηταω στο τηλεφωνο;



Εγώ τους είχα στείλει σε εκείνο το contact box που έχουν στο site τους, να το πάνε 6..σε κανά μισάωρο με πήραν τηλ, μου είπαν ότι το έριξαν και άμα δω αποσυνδέσεις κτλ. να τους ξαναπώ να το πάνε 8.Το έκαναν μπαμ χωρίς να μου πούνε τίποτα,μπορεί επειδή είμαι στα 700 μέτρα απο το dslam και δεν φοβόντουσαν αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## yiannis010

> Εγώ τους είχα στείλει σε εκείνο το contact box που έχουν στο site τους, να το πάνε 6..σε κανά μισάωρο με πήραν τηλ, μου είπαν ότι το έριξαν και άμα δω αποσυνδέσεις κτλ. να τους ξαναπώ να το πάνε 8.Το έκαναν μπαμ χωρίς να μου πούνε τίποτα,μπορεί επειδή είμαι στα 700 μέτρα απο το dslam και δεν φοβόντουσαν αποσυνδέσεις.


ναι και σε μενα το ιδιο εγινε αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο κοντά σε dslam αλλά αποτο 9,7 που ηταν μου το κτεβασαν την ιδια μερα στο 7,6.όσο είχα δηλ που ξεκινησα την σύνδεση της cyta.,και ανεβηκα στα 13,5 απο  απο 12.δεν γκρινιαξανε καθόλου

----------


## jimdem582

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρατήρησα μια βελτίωση. Πέρυσι μου είπαν οτι η γραμμή μου πιάνει max 18mbps και τελικά όταν έβαλα 24άρα έπιανε 15.500. Αφού είχε προβλήματα το thomson router το άλλαξα με το ZTE και πήγε στα 16.400 η ταχύτητα. Πλέον κοιτάω τα stats και δείχνει 17.500!!! Χωρίς να βελτιώσω κάτι στην καλωδίωση η αλλάξω κάτι στις συσκευές κλπ. Επίσης μειώθηκε το ping. 

Θετική εξέλιξη.

----------


## anthip09

Τα ίδια κ εγώ. Ξαφνικά κλείδωσε στα 6200 από 4800 που ήταν συνήθως ενώ έπεσε αισθητά και το ping.

----------


## yiannis010

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρατήρησα μια βελτίωση. Πέρυσι μου είπαν οτι η γραμμή μου πιάνει max 18mbps και τελικά όταν έβαλα 24άρα έπιανε 15.500. Αφού είχε προβλήματα το thomson router το άλλαξα με το ZTE και πήγε στα 16.400 η ταχύτητα. Πλέον κοιτάω τα stats και δείχνει 17.500!!! Χωρίς να βελτιώσω κάτι στην καλωδίωση η αλλάξω κάτι στις συσκευές κλπ. Επίσης μειώθηκε το ping. 
> 
> Θετική εξέλιξη.


είναι γεγονός πως το πινγ μειωθηκε αισθητα απο τον μαρτιο σε μενα.απο 75 καποια στιγμη εφτασε στα 40-45 τωρα εχει κλειδωσει στα 58. στην ταχυτητα δεν βρήκα καμια διαφορα μεχρι τωρα εκτος απο την περιπτωση που ζητησα χαμηλωμα σνρ

----------


## sapaira

Οσοι παρατηρησατε πτωση στο Ping και αυξηση των μεγιστων τιμων συγχρονισμου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχετε thomson.Στο τελευταιο f/w υπαρχει bug οπου αποσυγχρονιζει τη γραμμη και το workaround ειναι να μπει ο πελατης σε fast path με νεο προφιλ σε αστικα που εχουν alcatel καρτες *μονο*.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ έχω ZTE.  Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα μου ανέβηκε από 11600 στα 11800. Όχι ότι είναι τρελή διαφορά αλλά πρώτη φορά το κάνει

----------


## yiannis010

> Εγώ έχω ZTE.  Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα μου ανέβηκε από 11600 στα 11800. Όχι ότι είναι τρελή διαφορά αλλά πρώτη φορά το κάνει


στα 11 ησουν.μαι χαρα εισαι στα 11,8

----------


## Godian

> στα 11 ησουν.μαι χαρα εισαι στα 11,8


Το μέγιστο που πιάνει η γραμμή μου. Όχι σε αυτό που κλειδωνω εγωεγώ

----------


## gnusselt

Ερώτηση : Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (Αριάδνη), η 24άρα της Cyta τί ταχύτητες πιάνει;  
Η HOL που είχα πήγαινε μέχρι 6   :Sad:

----------


## mike_871

το ιδιο θα εχεις και με cyta

----------


## odim

υπολογίζουμε πάντα 1mbps μειον απο οτι πιανεις με οτε αλλα συμφερει γιατι σιγουρα  γλυτωνεις 10-15€ ανα μηνα

----------


## yiannis010

> υπολογίζουμε πάντα 1mbps μειον απο οτι πιανεις με οτε αλλα συμφερει γιατι σιγουρα  γλυτωνεις 10-15€ ανα μηνα


ναι τοσο ειναι .περιπου 1 μβς.ισως και κατι παραπανω.αλλα πανω κατω εκει.
επισης δε νομιζω πως ειναι 10 -15 ευρω αλλα παραπανω.πληρωνα στον οτε το 2μηνο περιπου 100 ευρω και το διμηνο και τωρα ειμαι στα 46 ευρω

----------


## ethnik471

Σε συγγενικό σπίτι πάντως με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 17mbps και με cyta μετα βίας 13mbps

----------


## odim

> Σε συγγενικό σπίτι πάντως με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 17mbps και με cyta μετα βίας 13mbps


εγω με οτε επιανα 16mbps και τωρα με τη cyta σιγα σιγα κατεβηκα στα 13 mbps αλλά τους πρώτους 2 μηνες ήμουνα 15mbps σταθερα,πηρα στην τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση μου κατεβασανε το snr margin απο το 7,5 στο 6,0 αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα,ευτυχως με το pirelli πιανω 1mbps παντα παραπανω απο τα υπολοιπα ρουτερς και ετσι ειμαι στα 13mbps απο 12mbps,οτι ρουτερ απλο να βάλετε το pirelli θα συγχρονιζει 1mbps παραπανω,έκανα δοκιμές με thompson και κατι άλλα γι αυτο το λέω...

----------


## MIKU

> εγω με οτε επιανα 16mbps και τωρα με τη cyta σιγα σιγα κατεβηκα στα 13 mbps αλλά τους πρώτους 2 μηνες ήμουνα 15mbps σταθερα,πηρα στην τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση μου κατεβασανε το snr margin απο το 7,5 στο 6,0 αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα,ευτυχως με το pirelli πιανω 1mbps παντα παραπανω απο τα υπολοιπα ρουτερς και ετσι ειμαι στα 13mbps απο 12mbps,οτι ρουτερ απλο να βάλετε το pirelli θα συγχρονιζει 1mbps παραπανω,έκανα δοκιμές με thompson και κατι άλλα γι αυτο το λέω...


Εγω με οτε επιανα 18 στην 24 αρα και μολις πηγα χολ με 24 αρα επεσα ατα 3 mbps!!!!Οσες φορες δηλωσα βλαβη τιποτα!Εφυγα και γυρησα οτε!

----------


## anthip09

Rate (Up/Down)	991/3827 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	7.9/8.1 dB
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	27.4/39 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.4/19.3 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Max Rate(Up/Down)	988/4152 kbps
Interleave depth	4
Annex Type	AnnexA
CRC errors	0

Και εκεί που ήδη γραμμή είχε πιάσει τα μέγιστα, κλειδώνοντας για κανα μήνα στο 6165 απροβληματιςτα ,(με το snr στο 6) και πολύ καλά πινκ, ξαφνικά που άρχισε τα περίεργα...άρχισε να κλειδώνει μεταξύ 4-4,5 αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι χωρίς να κάνει αποσυνδέσεις το ρόστερ έδειχνε να μπουκώνει. Για να φορτώσει σελίδα έκανε πάνω απο λεπτό, ενώ φυσικά για κανα YouTube βίντεο 240p ούτε λόγος. Μόλις έκανα reboot στο ρόστερ επανέρχονταν κ έδειχνε να λειτουργεί κανονικά στις παραπάνω ταχύτητες αλλά μετά απο κανα τέταρτο τα ίδια. Και ξανά reboot και πάει λέγοντας. Φυσικά και η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει με τρέλα σπασίματα. Έχω μιλήσει με την Τ.Υ υποστήριξη εδώ και 3 μέρες αλλά ακόμα τίποτα.τρεχουμε κάποια διαγνωστικά να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα.αυτη είναι η απάντηση. Έχω αλλάξει καλώδια κλπ κλπ αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
Καμία ιδέα κανείς τι μπορεί να παίζει? κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ μήπως βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση?

----------


## utp

Ασε να δουνε τι θα δειξουν τα διαγνωστικα για την γραμμη σου, αν ειναι οκ(που δεν νομιζω) ζητα να σου αλλαξουν ρουτερ, το οτι σπαει ο ηχος στην τηλεφωνια ειναι σοβαρο.

----------


## anthip09

> Ασε να δουνε τι θα δειξουν τα διαγνωστικα για την γραμμη σου, αν ειναι οκ(που δεν νομιζω) ζητα να σου αλλαξουν ρουτερ, το οτι σπαει ο ηχος στην τηλεφωνια ειναι σοβαρο.


Ζήτησα αλλαγή ρουτερ αλλά δεν το αλλάζουν με τίποτα.

----------


## utp

Επεμεινε στις διακοπες της τηλεφωνιας, δεν γινεται να μην το αλλαζουν.

----------


## lak100

εχει κανεις πεοβλημα απο Καστορια απο το πρωι δεν συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ

----------


## Shinigami

κάψτο, δεν αλλάζουν ρούτερ αλλίως. 

εγώ έχω αλλάξει 4 ρουτερ όλα μεταχειρισμένα. Για να πάρεις καινουριο ξέχνατο.


Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.096 / 19.232

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 16.732

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,06 / 26,49

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 0,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 16,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 7,0

Thomson TG782

----------


## Godian

άμα δε στο αλλάζουν Ανοιγόκλεινε όλη μέρα το ρούτερ και πες ότι το κάνει συνέχεια. Θα στο αλλάξουν

----------


## anthip09

> άμα δε στο αλλάζουν Ανοιγόκλεινε όλη μέρα το ρούτερ και πες ότι το κάνει συνέχεια. Θα στο αλλάξουν



Χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα.....θεϊκό...σε κανα μήνα που λήγει το συμβόλαιο τους χαιρέτισα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγω με οτε επιανα 18 στην 24 αρα και μολις πηγα χολ με 24 αρα επεσα ατα 3 mbps!!!!Οσες φορες δηλωσα βλαβη τιποτα!Εφυγα και γυρησα οτε!




Off Topic


		Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον είχε mini-DSLAM κοντά στην περιοχή σου και σε έβαλε εκεί, γι' αυτό έπιανες τόσο...  :Razz:

----------


## Godian

> Χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα.....θεϊκό...σε κανα μήνα που λήγει το συμβόλαιο τους χαιρέτισα.


Και εμένα δε μου το αλλαζαν φίλε μου....  Συνέχεια έλεγαν κάνε εκείνο κάνε το άλλο....  Το έκλεισα συνεχόμενα μια μέρα ολόκληρη καμία 30 φορές. Και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και αυτοί βλέπουν πόσες επανακκινησεις κάνει. Και με ρώτησαν σε τι μπριζα το έχω και τέτοια. Και ζήτησα καινούργιο και μου το άλλαξαν με ένα ZTE  που ήθελα. Πρώτα είχα perreli

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> πεοβλημα


Τι να σου πω βρε παληκαρι μου....
Στο πυροβολικο υπηρετησα 18 μηνες. Τετοιο πραγμα, δεν θυμαμαι να ειχαμε...

----------


## Godian

> Τι να σου πω βρε παληκαρι μου....
> Στο πυροβολικο υπηρετησα 18 μηνες. Τετοιο πραγμα, δεν θυμαμαι να ειχαμε...


Χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα κλαίω ρε

----------


## Shinigami

πάντως σήμερα που είχα επικοινωνία με CYTA εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ήταν ειρωνικός δεν ήθελε να δωσει πληροφορίες και γενικά βαριόταν να κάνει τη δουλεια του.
Σε ερώτησή μου τι νεες προσφορές υπάρχουν για να κάνω ανανέωση το συμβόλαιο;
Η απάντηση  του ήταν αποστομωτική
Μια χαρά δεν είσαι σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα;

----------


## ethnik471

> πάντως σήμερα που είχα επικοινωνία με CYTA εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ήταν ειρωνικός δεν ήθελε να δωσει πληροφορίες και γενικά βαριόταν να κάνει τη δουλεια του.
> Σε ερώτησή μου τι νεες προσφορές υπάρχουν για να κάνω ανανέωση το συμβόλαιο;
> Η απάντηση  του ήταν αποστομωτική
> Μια χαρά δεν είσαι σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα;




Το έχουν τελευταία οι υπάλληλοι με την ειρωνεία.Πάρε τηλ και κάνε παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά τους.Εμένα μου χάλασε ενας παπ@ρας ολόκληρη την μέρα και αφου έκανα παράπονα και εξέτασαν την περίπτωση με πήραν να μου πουν οτι όντως ήταν λιγο " λαθος " η συμπεριφορά του.Αλλα συγγνώμη καμία....εύγε ! Έτσι κρατιούνται τα σοβαρά "μαγαζιά" με τον κάθε άξεστο

----------


## djuan1988

> Το έχουν τελευταία οι υπάλληλοι με την ειρωνεία.Πάρε τηλ και κάνε παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά τους.Εμένα μου χάλασε ενας παπ@ρας ολόκληρη την μέρα και αφου έκανα παράπονα και εξέτασαν την περίπτωση με πήραν να μου πουν οτι όντως ήταν λιγο " λαθος " η συμπεριφορά του.Αλλα συγγνώμη καμία....εύγε ! Έτσι κρατιούνται τα σοβαρά "μαγαζιά" με τον κάθε άξεστο


Η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ το παρατήρησα τον τελευταίο καιρό.

Τους έστειλα email για το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζει το πιστοποιητικό ασφαλείας στο site τους με τον mobile Chrome και μετά από 5 ημέρες με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας κύριος μέσα στην ειρωνεία. 

Προσωπικά πάντα μιλάω ευγενικά (όπως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση), αλλά την συγκεκριμένη φορά ήταν η πρώτη που κατάφερε κάποιος να με εκνευρίσει. Απίστευτα ειρωνικός. 

Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε τηλεφωνική συνομιλία που είχα με το τεχνικό τους τμήμα για να μου βάλουν σε bridge mode το  tg782. Ειρωνικός ο υπάλληλος,  του στυλ τι ζόρι τραβάς τέτοια ώρα και μας παίρνεις τηλέφωνο. Σε μικρότερο βαθμό όμως σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο. 

Η ώρα πράγματι ήταν περασμένη, αλλά είχαν κάνει remote αναβάθμιση στο router και έχασε την προηγούμενη  ρύθμιση για το bridge (άλλο απαράδεκτο και αυτό). 

Μου είπε βέβαια στο τέλος ότι έκανε μια "ρύθμιση" και δε θα ξαναχάσει την επιλογή. 

Καταλαβαίνω ως ένα βαθμό ότι τους πιέζουν και ότι ο μισθός τους είναι τραγικά μικρός, αλλά και τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορά είναι απαράδεκτη.

----------


## Shinigami

> Το έχουν τελευταία οι υπάλληλοι με την ειρωνεία.Πάρε τηλ και κάνε παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά τους.Εμένα μου χάλασε ενας παπ@ρας ολόκληρη την μέρα και αφου έκανα παράπονα και εξέτασαν την περίπτωση με πήραν να μου πουν οτι όντως ήταν λιγο " λαθος " η συμπεριφορά του.Αλλα συγγνώμη καμία....εύγε ! Έτσι κρατιούνται τα σοβαρά "μαγαζιά" με τον κάθε άξεστο


εν τ'ελη μου είπαν πως σε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες θα με καλέσουν απο το τμήμα προσφορών για να με ενημερώσουν. Θα περιμένω να δω κι εκεί αντιμετώπιση. Ο ΟΤΕ περιμένει πάντως.
Στην CYTA κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου πει με σιγουρια αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL, θεωρητικά μου λένε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εμένα το πρακτικά με νοιάζει. Γιατί αν είναι να το πληρώνω θα το θέλω κιολας. Αν ειναι να μενω με τα 16mbit κάθομαι και με τα έως 24.

Κατι μια τελευταία απορία, έχω max banth 19 και συγχρονισμό στα 16. Τα 3 mbit πάνε για το voip; Μπορεί να πει κάποιος με σιγουριά;

----------


## Godian

> εν τ'ελη μου είπαν πως σε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες θα με καλέσουν απο το τμήμα προσφορών για να με ενημερώσουν. Θα περιμένω να δω κι εκεί αντιμετώπιση. Ο ΟΤΕ περιμένει πάντως.
> Στην CYTA κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου πει με σιγουρια αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL, θεωρητικά μου λένε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εμένα το πρακτικά με νοιάζει. Γιατί αν είναι να το πληρώνω θα το θέλω κιολας. Αν ειναι να μενω με τα 16mbit κάθομαι και με τα έως 24.
> 
> Κατι μια τελευταία απορία, έχω max banth 19 και συγχρονισμό στα 16. Τα 3 mbit πάνε για το voip; Μπορεί να πει κάποιος με σιγουριά;


1 mb πάει για τη τηλεφωνία φίλε μου

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ το παρατήρησα τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> 
> Τους έστειλα email για το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζει το πιστοποιητικό ασφαλείας στο site τους με τον mobile Chrome και μετά από 5 ημέρες με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας κύριος μέσα στην ειρωνεία. 
> 
> Προσωπικά πάντα μιλάω ευγενικά (όπως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση), αλλά την συγκεκριμένη φορά ήταν η πρώτη που κατάφερε κάποιος να με εκνευρίσει. Απίστευτα ειρωνικός. 
> 
> Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε τηλεφωνική συνομιλία που είχα με το τεχνικό τους τμήμα για να μου βάλουν σε bridge mode το  tg782. Ειρωνικός ο υπάλληλος,  του στυλ τι ζόρι τραβάς τέτοια ώρα και μας παίρνεις τηλέφωνο. Σε μικρότερο βαθμό όμως σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο. 
> 
> Η ώρα πράγματι ήταν περασμένη, αλλά είχαν κάνει remote αναβάθμιση στο router και έχασε την προηγούμενη  ρύθμιση για το bridge (άλλο απαράδεκτο και αυτό). 
> ...


Εμένα στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου.  Να δούμε τι θα γίνει

----------


## ethnik471

Κακώς που δεν καλείτε την εξυπηρέτηση να μαζευτούν κάμποσα παράπονα...έτσι ειναι ο ανταγωνισμός και έτσι γινόμαστε καλύτεροι. Αν είχατε ένα μαγαζί πιστέψτε με, θα θέλατε ενας πελάτης να σας πει " ξέρεις κάτι? ο υπάλληλός σου το και το...δεν ήταν και πολύ σωστή η συμπεριφορά του..." και αξιολογείται αυτό... Κατα την γνώμη μου καλέστε στην εξυπηρέτηση και πειτε πως θέλετε να κάνετε παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά του υπαλλήλου που μιλήσατε εκείνη τη μέρα...τον έχουν στο αρχείο.

Όσο για τον μισθό τους, δεν μου λέει τίποτα.Είναι θέμα παιδείας.Και στην τελική υπάρχουν ΤΟΟΟΣΟΙ νέοι , και μάλιστα πτυχιούχοι που περιμένουν για μια τέτοια θέση...αν δεν την εκτιμάν ή αν δεν τους κάνουν τα χρήματα ελέυθεροι να προσπαθήσουν κάπου αλλού και να πάρει την θέση τους κάποιος που ΟΤΙ παίρνει θα το τιμάει...παιεδεία πάνω απ'όλα !

----------


## Shinigami

Καλημερα, το εν λόγω τμήμα προσφορών ήταν ο ίδιος αγενέστατος που με εξυπηρέτησε εχτες. Δεν έκατσα να ακούσω τις προσφορές γιατι πολύ απλα δεν μου έκανα καμμία, απλά με ρώτησε τι πακέτο θέλετε; Απαντάω κάποιο με απεριόριστα σταθερά. μου λεει στα 20,20 ευρώ, και του λέω και κινητά πόσο έχει; Αππάντηση κύριε μονο για σταθερά μου είπατε, για να μου διαβάσει την προσφορά των 23 ευρώ που έχουν και ειναι 24μηνο.
Μετά από αυτό είμαι υπο διερεύνηση και σε άλλες εναλακτικες.

----------


## Godian

> Καλημερα, το εν λόγω τμήμα προσφορών ήταν ο ίδιος αγενέστατος που με εξυπηρέτησε εχτες. Δεν έκατσα να ακούσω τις προσφορές γιατι πολύ απλα δεν μου έκανα καμμία, απλά με ρώτησε τι πακέτο θέλετε; Απαντάω κάποιο με απεριόριστα σταθερά. μου λεει στα 20,20 ευρώ, και του λέω και κινητά πόσο έχει; Αππάντηση κύριε μονο για σταθερά μου είπατε, για να μου διαβάσει την προσφορά των 23 ευρώ που έχουν και ειναι 24μηνο.
> Μετά από αυτό είμαι υπο διερεύνηση και σε άλλες εναλακτικες.


Αν έχεις τουιτερ κάνε εκεί παράπονο και όλα θα λυθούν άμεσα

----------


## Hetfield

> Κακώς που δεν καλείτε την εξυπηρέτηση να μαζευτούν κάμποσα παράπονα...έτσι ειναι ο ανταγωνισμός και έτσι γινόμαστε καλύτεροι. Αν είχατε ένα μαγαζί πιστέψτε με, θα θέλατε ενας πελάτης να σας πει " ξέρεις κάτι? ο υπάλληλός σου το και το...δεν ήταν και πολύ σωστή η συμπεριφορά του..." και αξιολογείται αυτό... Κατα την γνώμη μου καλέστε στην εξυπηρέτηση και πειτε πως θέλετε να κάνετε παράπονα για την συμπεριφορά του υπαλλήλου που μιλήσατε εκείνη τη μέρα...τον έχουν στο αρχείο.
> 
> Όσο για τον μισθό τους, δεν μου λέει τίποτα.Είναι θέμα παιδείας.Και στην τελική υπάρχουν ΤΟΟΟΣΟΙ νέοι , και μάλιστα πτυχιούχοι που περιμένουν για μια τέτοια θέση...αν δεν την εκτιμάν ή αν δεν τους κάνουν τα χρήματα ελέυθεροι να προσπαθήσουν κάπου αλλού και να πάρει την θέση τους κάποιος που ΟΤΙ παίρνει θα το τιμάει...παιεδεία πάνω απ'όλα !


Αγνοεις πολλες πραγματικοτητες και βγαζεις λαθος συμπερασματα.
Δεν δικαιολογω την αγενεια, απο την αλλη ομως οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.

Πληρωνεις προγραμμα στα 19€ τα παντα ολα και εχεις αθλια εξυπηρετηση.
Αληθεια; Καλωσηρθες στον πραγματικο κοσμο.

*Και* 19€ προγραμμα *και* ευχαριστημενο υπαλληλο των 300€ *και* αψογη εξυπηρετηση δεν προκειται να βρεις.
Και σε διαβεβαιω, με τοση δουλεια που εχουν τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της Cyta (λογω ελλειψης προσωπικου), το παραπονο σου θα γινει ελευθερη βολη στον καλαθο των αχρηστων. Δεν τους ενδιαφερει αλλωστε

----------


## Shinigami

> Αγνοεις πολλες πραγματικοτητες και βγαζεις λαθος συμπερασματα.
> Δεν δικαιολογω την αγενεια, απο την αλλη ομως οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
> 
> Πληρωνεις προγραμμα στα 19€ τα παντα ολα και εχεις αθλια εξυπηρετηση.
> Αληθεια; Καλωσηρθες στον πραγματικο κοσμο.
> 
> *Και* 19€ προγραμμα *και* ευχαριστημενο υπαλληλο των 300€ *και* αψογη εξυπηρετηση δεν προκειται να βρεις.
> Και σε διαβεβαιω, με τοση δουλεια που εχουν τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της Cyta (λογω ελλειψης προσωπικου), το παραπονο σου θα γινει ελευθερη βολη στον καλαθο των αχρηστων. Δεν τους ενδιαφερει αλλωστε


Φίλε μου δεν είναι όλοι άξεστοι, απλά δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονομαστικά τους ανθρώπους, γιατι δεν ειναι σωστό. Δηλαδη θα έπρεπε να πληρώνω 50 ευρώ το μηνα για ολα όπως λες για να κάνουν τη δουλεια τους; Αν δεν μπορούν ή αν δεν θέλουν μπορουν να φ΄θγουν να πάνε άτομα που ίσως να έχουν ανάγκη τα 300 ευρώ και δεν θα ειναι αγενής.
Τελος με αυτό, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για τις προσφορές που λέγαμε, και για κακη μου τύχη έπεσα στον ιδιο που εχτες δεν μπορουσε να μου κανει προσφορές. Σήμερα ήταν μια νεα ημέρα αλλά η αγένεια παραμένει. Πράγμα που σημαινει πως δεν ηταν τυχαιο περιστατικό. Όταν ζητας να σου κάνουν προσφορά επειδή είσαι 4 χρονια συνδρομητης περιμένεις κάτι, και όχι να σου λέει αυτό με τα 23 ευρώ είναι προσφορά δεν έχω άλλη.

----------


## odim

> Εγω με οτε επιανα 18 στην 24 αρα και μολις πηγα χολ με 24 αρα επεσα ατα 3 mbps!!!!Οσες φορες δηλωσα βλαβη τιποτα!Εφυγα και γυρησα οτε!


βιαστηκες παλι  να πας στον οτε,υπαρχουν κι αλλες εταιριες...

----------


## Hetfield

> Φίλε μου δεν είναι όλοι άξεστοι, απλά δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονομαστικά τους ανθρώπους, γιατι δεν ειναι σωστό. Δηλαδη θα έπρεπε να πληρώνω 50 ευρώ το μηνα για ολα όπως λες για να κάνουν τη δουλεια τους; Αν δεν μπορούν ή αν δεν θέλουν μπορουν να φ΄θγουν να πάνε άτομα που ίσως να έχουν ανάγκη τα 300 ευρώ και δεν θα ειναι αγενής.
> Τελος με αυτό, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για τις προσφορές που λέγαμε, και για κακη μου τύχη έπεσα στον ιδιο που εχτες δεν μπορουσε να μου κανει προσφορές. Σήμερα ήταν μια νεα ημέρα αλλά η αγένεια παραμένει. Πράγμα που σημαινει πως δεν ηταν τυχαιο περιστατικό. Όταν ζητας να σου κάνουν προσφορά επειδή είσαι 4 χρονια συνδρομητης περιμένεις κάτι, και όχι να σου λέει αυτό με τα 23 ευρώ είναι προσφορά δεν έχω άλλη.


Τελικα ο υπαλληλος ηταν αγενης επειδη δεν σου εδωσε καποια καλυτερη τιμη;
Πιο κατω δεν παει, και 23€ που στο δινει μεσα μπαινει.

Παραπονιεσαι για την αγενεια και με το δικιο σου (εν μερει).
Αλλα η ποιοτητα μιας υπηρεσιας για να διασφαλιστει υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες διαδικασιες, προτυποποιημενες με διεθνη standards τα οποια οπως καταλαβαινεις κοστιζουν.
Που προφανως στη τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της Cyta δεν τηρουνται, γιατι κοστιζουν.

----------


## ethnik471

> Φίλε μου δεν είναι όλοι άξεστοι, απλά δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονομαστικά τους ανθρώπους, γιατι δεν ειναι σωστό. Δηλαδη θα έπρεπε να πληρώνω 50 ευρώ το μηνα για ολα όπως λες για να κάνουν τη δουλεια τους; Αν δεν μπορούν ή αν δεν θέλουν μπορουν να φ΄θγουν να πάνε άτομα που ίσως να έχουν ανάγκη τα 300 ευρώ και δεν θα ειναι αγενής.
> Τελος με αυτό, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για τις προσφορές που λέγαμε, και για κακη μου τύχη έπεσα στον ιδιο που εχτες δεν μπορουσε να μου κανει προσφορές. Σήμερα ήταν μια νεα ημέρα αλλά η αγένεια παραμένει. Πράγμα που σημαινει πως δεν ηταν τυχαιο περιστατικό. Όταν ζητας να σου κάνουν προσφορά επειδή είσαι 4 χρονια συνδρομητης περιμένεις κάτι, και όχι να σου λέει αυτό με τα 23 ευρώ είναι προσφορά δεν έχω άλλη.



Αυτό ακριβώς!

Hetfield , δυστυχώς την Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις την "φάγανε". Για να αποφύγω παρεξηγήσεις εξ αιτίας γραπτού λόγου ξεκαθαρίζω πως δεν το λέω ούτε ειρωνικά, ούτε  επιτίθεμαι.
Αν θες να κρατήσεις μαγαζί, και 19ευρώ προσφορά βάζεις (για να γίνεις αταγωνιστικός και να κάνεις απόσβεση και αργότερα κέρδος απο την πελατεία που θα προσελκύσεις σε βαθος χρονου - τα αρπα κόλα πάνε...περάσανε και ευτυχώς!-) και τον δυσαρεστημένο υπάλληλο τον σουτάρεις και άψογη εξυπηρέτηση προσπαθείς να παρέχεις κάνοντας ακριβώς αυτό που είπα πιο πριν ,σουτάροντας τον "λάθος άνθρωπο".Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσω λίγο αυτό, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν παίρνει 100,200 ή 2200 ευρώ! Έχει μια θέση που την κατέκτησε απο μόνος! Αν για τον Χ - Ψ λόγο - όποιος είναι αυτός - , προσωπικά?οικονομικά? οτιδήποτε, ΔΕΝ του κάνει αυτή η θέση , δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να κάτσει εκεί! Υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΟΙ άνθρωποι που περιμένουν με χαρά και θετικότητα να κάνουν την δουλειά που αυτός δεν κάνει σωστά και με 200 ευρώ! Είναι απλό! Δεν λέω οτι καλώς δεν πληρώνουν καλά , και ούτε με νοιάζει αυτή τη στιγμή.Τα πράματα είναι ξεκάθαρα, όταν αναλαμβάνεις μια δουλειά, δεν κοιτάς μονο το κέρδος σου!Κοιτάς να είσαι υπεύθυνος και ΣΩΣΤΟΣ σ'αυτήν! Αλλιώς πάνε σπίτι σου ή κανε κάτι άλλο.
Και σ'αυτό φταίει η κάθε εταιρία αν όντως δεν ελέγχει τους υπαλλήλους της και τα παράπονα των καταναλωτών και φυσικά καλά να πάθει αν ο Κώστας,ο Λάκης,ο Σάκης και ο κάθε Σάκης σηκωθούν και φύγουν απο την χ εταιρία και πάνε σε κάποια άλλη. 
Τα πράγματα ειναι απλά και ξανα λέω ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ πάνω απ'ολα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτό ακριβώς!
> 
> Hetfield , δυστυχώς την Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις την "φάγανε". Για να αποφύγω παρεξηγήσεις εξ αιτίας γραπτού λόγου ξεκαθαρίζω πως δεν το λέω ούτε ειρωνικά, ούτε  επιτίθεμαι.
> Αν θες να κρατήσεις μαγαζί, και 19ευρώ προσφορά βάζεις (για να γίνεις αταγωνιστικός και να κάνεις απόσβεση και αργότερα κέρδος απο την πελατεία που θα προσελκύσεις σε βαθος χρονου - τα αρπα κόλα πάνε...περάσανε και ευτυχώς!-) και τον δυσαρεστημένο υπάλληλο τον σουτάρεις και άψογη εξυπηρέτηση προσπαθείς να παρέχεις κάνοντας ακριβώς αυτό που είπα πιο πριν ,σουτάροντας τον "λάθος άνθρωπο".Και για να το ξεκαθαρίσω λίγο αυτό, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν παίρνει 100,200 ή 2200 ευρώ! Έχει μια θέση που την κατέκτησε απο μόνος! Αν για τον Χ - Ψ λόγο - όποιος είναι αυτός - , προσωπικά?οικονομικά? οτιδήποτε, ΔΕΝ του κάνει αυτή η θέση , δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να κάτσει εκεί! Υπάρχουν ΤΟΣΟΙ άνθρωποι που περιμένουν με χαρά και θετικότητα να κάνουν την δουλειά που αυτός δεν κάνει σωστά και με 200 ευρώ! Είναι απλό! Δεν λέω οτι καλώς δεν πληρώνουν καλά , και ούτε με νοιάζει αυτή τη στιγμή.Τα πράματα είναι ξεκάθαρα, όταν αναλαμβάνεις μια δουλειά, δεν κοιτάς μονο το κέρδος σου!Κοιτάς να είσαι υπεύθυνος και ΣΩΣΤΟΣ σ'αυτήν! Αλλιώς πάνε σπίτι σου ή κανε κάτι άλλο.
> Και σ'αυτό φταίει η κάθε εταιρία αν όντως δεν ελέγχει τους υπαλλήλους της και τα παράπονα των καταναλωτών και φυσικά καλά να πάθει αν ο Κώστας,ο Λάκης,ο Σάκης και ο κάθε Σάκης σηκωθούν και φύγουν απο την χ εταιρία και πάνε σε κάποια άλλη. 
> Τα πράγματα ειναι απλά και ξανα λέω ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ πάνω απ'ολα.


Πολυ ωραια θεωρια. 
Φανταζομαι ο οποιοσδηποτε με αυτη τη θεωρια μπορει να ανοιξει μαγαζι, να αγοραζει με 50 και να πουλαει με 40.

Μονο τα παγια εξοδα ΑΝΑ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ να βαλεις προς ΟΤΕ, ΦΠΑ και φορους, εχουν καλυφθει ηδη 15€.

----------


## ethnik471

> Πολυ ωραια θεωρια. 
> Φανταζομαι ο οποιοσδηποτε με αυτη τη θεωρια μπορει να ανοιξει μαγαζι, να αγοραζει με 50 και να πουλαει με 40.
> 
> Μονο τα παγια εξοδα ΑΝΑ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ να βαλεις προς ΟΤΕ, ΦΠΑ και φορους, εχουν καλυφθει ηδη 15€.


Δεν λέω αυτό.Ούτε εννοούσα τα 19 ευρώ.Ήταν λίγο σχήμα λόγου επειδή εσύ χρησιμοποίησες αυτό το πόσο.Απλά ήθελα να εστιάσω στο τι εστι ανταγωνισμός και πως μονο έτσι πηγαίνουμε μπροστά.Ακόμα και στην πρσωπική μας ζωή σαν άνθρωποι!

Με την λογική σου και η δική σου θεωρία είναι επίσης ωραία.Οτι δηλαδή ανοίγω μαγαζί, βάζω μέσα εναν να δουλεύει και επειδή δεν του αρέσουν τα λεφτά που παίρνει πρέπει να είναι αγενής και να μου το κλείσει. 

[εδιτ- και εσύ όταν θα έρθεις σαν πελάτης θα εισαι υποχρεωμένος να του πεις και ευχαριστώ και να είσαι ικανοποιημένος απο τις υπηρεσίες μας και ας είναι ανάγωγος,και ας σου τέντωσε την ψυχολογία.Επειδή δεν του αρέσουν τα λεφτά που παίρνει.Όταν έξω υπάρχει κόσμος (-σωστός κόσμος) που κάνει σαν τρελός να δουλέψει ακομα και με τα μισά ! ]

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν λέω αυτό.Ούτε εννοούσα τα 19 ευρώ.Ήταν λίγο σχήμα λόγου επειδή εσύ χρησιμοποίησες αυτό το πόσο.Απλά ήθελα να εστιάσω στο τι εστι ανταγωνισμός και πως μονο έτσι πηγαίνουμε μπροστά.Ακόμα και στην πρσωπική μας ζωή σαν άνθρωποι!
> 
> Με την λογική σου και η δική σου θεωρία είναι επίσης ωραία.Οτι δηλαδή ανοίγω μαγαζί, βάζω μέσα εναν να δουλεύει και επειδή δεν του αρέσουν τα λεφτά που παίρνει πρέπει να είναι αγενής και να μου το κλείσει.


Ανταγωνισμος υπαρχει οταν υπαρχουν επενδυσεις και ανταγωνιστικες υπηρεσιες, οχι οταν απλα πεφτει μια τιμη.
Παρε το παραδειγμα του ΟΤΕ που ανοιχτηκε με το ΟΤΕ TV.

Και σου ξαναλεω. Δεν ειναι αγενης ενας υπαλληλος επειδη δεν μπορεσε να σου δωσει μια καλυτερη τιμη. Απο κει και περα οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.

----------


## ethnik471

> Ανταγωνισμος υπαρχει οταν υπαρχουν *επενδυσεις και ανταγωνιστικες υπηρεσιες*, οχι οταν απλα πεφτει μια τιμη.
> Παρε το παραδειγμα του ΟΤΕ που ανοιχτηκε με το ΟΤΕ TV.
> 
> Και σου ξαναλεω. Δεν ειναι αγενης ενας υπαλληλος επειδη δεν μπορεσε να σου δωσει μια καλυτερη τιμη. Απο κει και περα οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.


Και αυτό! Ναι ! Μαζί με τις τιμές και αυτά που αναφέρεις σαφώς !

Δεν μίλησα για αγένεια για το αν βρήκε καλύτερο πακέτο κτλ.Στην 1η σελίδα έχω περιγράψει προσωπική εμπειρία και στις επόμενες και άλλοι χρήστες κάνουν παράπονα για υπαλλήλους της CYA. Δεν αναφέρομαι καθόλου στο θέμα των πακέτων και το αν βρήκε ή εκανε καλύτερη προσφορά κτλ. Καμία σχέση

----------


## graal

Βρε παληκάρια, και οι δυο σας έχετε δίκιο, αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Η δικιά μου γνώμη συγκλίνει πιο πολύ με αυτήν του ethnik471. Σίγουρα αν αγοράζεις 50 και πουλάς 40, είναι βέβαιο πως θα μπεις μέσα. Και σίγουρα αν ένας πωλητής/υπάλληλος δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει καλύτερη τιμή λόγω ενδεχόμενης πολιτικής της εκάστοτε εταιρείας και μιλάει με αγένεια, δεν τον απαλλάσει από τον χαρακτηρισμό του αγενή. Αν έχεις ένα μαγαζί και πουλάς το Χ προϊόν, και ειδικά στις μέρες που διανύουμε, κοιτάζεις να το προσφέρεις όσο πιο ωραία μπορείς προκειμένου να φέρεις πελατεία και τα Χ έσοδα που έχεις να τα αυξήσεις. Και 19 ευρώ να το πουλάς, ο/η υπάλληλός σου *δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα* να μιλάει και να φέρεται με αγένεια στους πελάτες. Ο πελάτης που γίνεται δέκτης τέτοιας αντιμετώπισης, πολύ απλά θα φύγει και δεν θα ξαναπατήσει.  Αν δεν του/της αρέσει η θέση στην οποία βρίσκεται ο/η υπάλληλος είναι ελεύθερος/η να αποχωρήσει. Και σαφώς αν είχα μαγαζί και υπήρχε κρούσμα αγένειας προς τον πελάτη θα ήθελα να το ξέρω και θα έπαιρνα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για να μην επαναληφθεί μελλοντικά. Τώρα αν εκεί στην cyta τα έχουν φορτώσει στον κόκορα και το πάνε για φούντο, πάω πάσο....  Αλλά μια σωστή εταιρεία κοιτάει να εξαλείψει τέτοια κρούσματα.

----------


## Shinigami

το πρόβλημα μου δεν ειναι τα 19 και τα 23 ευρώ, είναι ο τρόπος που στο λέει, "23 ευρώ θες;"

----------


## Godian

> το πρόβλημα μου δεν ειναι τα 19 και τα 23 ευρώ, είναι ο τρόπος που στο λέει, "23 ευρώ θες;"


Σε ρωτάει εάν θες η δε θες.

----------


## utp

Χανεται την ουσια παιδια. Με ενδιαφερει να πετυχω εναν τσακαλο, ας μιλαει την γλωσσα του πεζοδρομιου, να με εξυπηρετησει τεχνικα ή να μου δωσει καλη προσφορα. Τωρα το πως θα μου τα πει δεν μου καιγεται καρφι. Εμενα με εκνευριζει οταν ο αλλος δεν ξερει την δουλεια του, ειτε ειναι ευγενικος ειτε αγενης.

----------


## Shinigami

> Σε ρωτάει εάν θες η δε θες.


Godian, είναι ο τρόπος που το λέει, λες και μου κάνει χάρη ή απλα δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή.

----------


## Godian

> Godian, είναι ο τρόπος που το λέει, λες και μου κάνει χάρη ή απλα δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή.


Σου λεει τι προσφορα δινει η εταιρεια. παλια με τον ΟΤΕ ουτε ηξερες τι θα πει προσφορα

----------


## ethnik471

> Σου λεει τι προσφορα δινει η εταιρεια. παλια με τον ΟΤΕ ουτε ηξερες τι θα πει προσφορα


Godian *άλλο* σου λέει ο άνθρωπος !  :RTFM:  Προφανώς δεν ήσουν στο τηλέφωνο για να ακούσεις τι λέχθηκε και πως...
Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, παλιά τα αμάξια δεν είχαν αυτόματο τσοκ και αν δεν το τραβούσες έσβηναν και δεν ήξερες τι θα πει σταθερό ρελαντί

----------


## LikeABoss

> Godian *άλλο* σου λέει ο άνθρωπος !  Προφανώς δεν ήσουν στο τηλέφωνο για να ακούσεις τι *ειπώθηκε* και πως...
> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, παλιά τα αμάξια δεν είχαν αυτόματο τσοκ και αν δεν το τραβούσες έσβηναν και δεν ήξερες τι θα πει σταθερό ρελαντί


Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, και η γιαγιά μου έσπασε το πόδι της....

BTW με πήραν τηλέφωνο για ανανέωση απο μόνοι τους 24αρι, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητα, 300' εξωτερικο με 28€. Σε σχέση με τα 30κατι που πλήρωνα και ξεφευγα και στα κινητά γιατί είχα 100 λεπτά πριν, μια χαρα είναι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, και η γιαγιά μου έσπασε το πόδι της....
> 
> BTW με πήραν τηλέφωνο για ανανέωση απο μόνοι τους 24αρι, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητα, 300' εξωτερικο με 28€. Σε σχέση με τα 30κατι που πλήρωνα και ξεφευγα και στα κινητά γιατί είχα 100 λεπτά πριν, μια χαρα είναι.


Εχε το νου σου, κι εμένα 28,5 μου είπανε, με 30,5 με καταχωρήσανε, πήρα τηλέφωνο και έστειλα mail, πήρα απάντηση "το αίτημα σας εξετάζεται", 3 μήνες έχουν περάσει και 3 λογαριασμοί είναι λάθος, εγώ τους βάζω 28,5 κι αυτοί κάθεμήνα το παραπάνω δίφραγκο.

----------


## yiannis010

> εν τ'ελη μου είπαν πως σε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες θα με καλέσουν απο το τμήμα προσφορών για να με ενημερώσουν. Θα περιμένω να δω κι εκεί αντιμετώπιση. Ο ΟΤΕ περιμένει πάντως.
> Στην CYTA κανείς δεν μπορεί να μου πει με σιγουρια αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL, θεωρητικά μου λένε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, εμένα το πρακτικά με νοιάζει. Γιατί αν είναι να το πληρώνω θα το θέλω κιολας. Αν ειναι να μενω με τα 16mbit κάθομαι και με τα έως 24.
> 
> Κατι μια τελευταία απορία, έχω max banth 19 και συγχρονισμό στα 16. Τα 3 mbit πάνε για το voip; Μπορεί να πει κάποιος με σιγουριά;


επειδη ασχοληθικα με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα... το τηλεφωνο σου τρωει μερικα κβ....ειναι σχεδον αδιαφορο. 1μβ που εγραψε καποις αλλος δεν παιζει με τιποτα ειναι απαντηση του αερα η απο καπου το ακουσε και το μεταφερει λανθασμενα

----------


## gp1

Godian FailFish

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Αγνοεις πολλες πραγματικοτητες και βγαζεις λαθος συμπερασματα.
> Δεν δικαιολογω την αγενεια, απο την αλλη ομως οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
> 
> Πληρωνεις προγραμμα στα 19€ τα παντα ολα και εχεις αθλια εξυπηρετηση.
> Αληθεια; Καλωσηρθες στον πραγματικο κοσμο.
> 
> *Και* 19€ προγραμμα *και* ευχαριστημενο υπαλληλο των 300€ *και* αψογη εξυπηρετηση δεν προκειται να βρεις.
> Και σε διαβεβαιω, με τοση δουλεια που εχουν τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της Cyta (λογω ελλειψης προσωπικου), το παραπονο σου θα γινει ελευθερη βολη στον καλαθο των αχρηστων. Δεν τους ενδιαφερει αλλωστε


Αν στις διαφημίσεις τους τα προσφέρουν όλα αυτά, για ποίο λόγο να μην απαιτώ ότι πρέπει μου τα προσφέρουν;

----------


## yiannis010

Κλείνοντας περίπου δύο χρόνια στην cyta νομίζω πως μπορώ να αναφέρω την άποψη μου για την εταιρεία. Όσες φορές χρειάστηκα τεχνική βοήθεια με εξυπηρετησαν άψογα. Δεν πέτυχα κανένα ειρωνικό τύπο. Μάλιστα όταν έκλεινε το πρόβλημα πάντα μου τηλεφωνούσαν και με ρωτούσαν αν είχα πρόβλημα με την εξυπηρέτηση αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα κλπ. Όταν χρησιμοποίησα την φόρμα παραπόνων για κάποια χρέωση στην επίσημη σελίδα μου τηλεφώνησαν μέσα σε δύο μέρες για να λύσουν το θέμα. Τώρα σε ότι αφορά το ότι δίνεις παίρνεις προσωπικά θεωρώ πως δίνω λίγα και παίρνω πολλά σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ που ήμουν πριν. Ευγενέστατοι και εκεί αλλά πανάκριβοι. Δυστυχώς παντού υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του. Υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα σε όλες τις εταιρείες. Από την άλλη όπως είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω από την στιγμή που τα διαφημίζουν γιατί να μην ζητήσει τα διαφημιζομενα  ...δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο φταίει ο πελάτης αν με την κάθε προσφορά που κάνει μια εταιρεία μπαίνει μέσα. Είναι σα να λέμε πως πήρα έναν υπολογιστή που βγήκε σε προσφορά αλλά όταν χρειάστηκε σέρβις με γράψανε στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια γιατί τον αγόρασα σε τιμή προσφοράς

----------


## Godian

> Αν στις διαφημίσεις τους τα προσφέρουν όλα αυτά, για ποίο λόγο να μην απαιτώ ότι πρέπει μου τα προσφέρουν;


Οι διαφημίσεις είναι για τους νέους πελάτες φίλε μου

----------


## Hetfield

> Αν στις διαφημίσεις τους τα προσφέρουν όλα αυτά, για ποίο λόγο να μην απαιτώ ότι πρέπει μου τα προσφέρουν;


Οι διαφημισεις ειναι για να μαζευουν κοσμο.
Και το τζοκερ διαφημιζεται, δεν μου λεει κατι αυτο.

Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι υπαρχει γκρινια για ενα σκοτωμενο προιον.
Οταν ενα προιον δεν σε ικανοποιει, απλα δεν το αγοραζεις. Τοσο απλα.

----------


## ethnik471

1 αναφέρθηκε σε προιόν που δεν του κάνει η τιμή.
Οι άλλοι αναφερθήκαμε στην απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων της και των ελλειπή έλεγχο των κρουσμάτων.

----------


## Hetfield

Το προιον ειναι συνολικα και η τιμη, και η συμπεριφορα των υπαλληλων κι ολα τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια που το συνθετουν, οχι μονο η το ενα ή το αλλο.
Παντως ουτε εγω αντιμετωπισα αγενεια απο την εξυπηρετηση της Cyta οσο ειχα Cyta στο σπιτι μου.

----------


## Godian

O my God.  Κανονικά το πάγιο μου είναι 16,10€ τον μήνα  δείτε πόσο μου ήρθε τώρα. Αλλά και πόσο μου ήρθε τις 2 τελευταίες φορές.. 
Καμία παρόμοια περίπτωση;;

----------


## kosyuv

και σε μενα οτι να ναι κανουν... κανονικα ειναι 22 ευρω το μηνιαιο μου.. τον προηγουμενο μηνα ηρθε 21 γιατι ειχε κατι εκπτωσεις δηθεν επειδη εχω επιλεξει να λαμβανω μονο ηλεκτρονικα τον λογαριασμο μου και επειδη πληρωνω μεσω παγιας εντολης.. αυτον τον μηνα μου ηρθε 24 και ειχε εξτρα χρεωση παγιου για τον προηγουμενο μηνα ενω κανονικα πληρωθηκε μεσω παγια εντολης, και δεν ειχε τις εκπτωσεις οπως την προηγουμενη φορα.. οτι να ναι κανουν εκει στο λογιστηριο.. τεσπα για 2 ευρω δεν θα κατσω να ασχολιθω..

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εκτός το ότι το λογιστήριο τους είναι χειρότερο ακόμα και από δημοσιά υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Σήμερα προσπαθώ όλη μέρα να πιάσω γραμμή. Λες κι απεργούν οι εργαζόμενοι ένα πράγμα.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Εμενα παλι ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο πριν 2 μερες και με ενημερωνε οτι μια εκπτωση λογω ηλεκτρονικης πληρωμης δεν εγινε και θα αφαιρεθει στον επομενο λογαριασμο.
Η δε αναλυση λογαριασμου βγηκε σημερα.Δεν την ειδα ακομη.

----------


## jimdem582

Παιδιά τι τρέχει? Μέχρι τον Ιούλιο ο λογαριασμός μου ερχόταν σταθερά 26.26ε (δεν είμαι σε κάποια προσφορά κλπ απο την αρχή τόσο πλήρωνα και δεν έχω δέσμευση) και σήμερα κοιτάω μου ήρθε 29.36ε χωρίς να κάνω καμία κλήση εκτός παγίου ή να ενεργοποιήσω κάποιο πρόγραμμα κλπ.

Επίσης παρατήρησα άλλο ποσό λέει οτι χρωστάω στην πύλη πελατών, άλλο στον λογαριασμό, πλήρωσα 6 λεπτά παραπάνω στον προηγούμενο και μου τα αφαιρούν γενικά ένα μπάχαλο!

----------


## Godian

Είναι μεγάλο μπάχαλο. Γενικά από τότε που έκαναν τις αυξήσεις δε μπορούν να έρθουν στα ίσια τους

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Εμενα παλι ηρθε μηνυμα στο κινητο πριν 2 μερες και με ενημερωνε οτι μια εκπτωση λογω ηλεκτρονικης πληρωμης δεν εγινε και θα αφαιρεθει στον επομενο λογαριασμο.
> Η δε αναλυση λογαριασμου βγηκε σημερα.Δεν την ειδα ακομη.


Το ίδιο και σε μένα. Το μήνυμα όμως διευκρινίζει ότι θα αφαιρεθούν μετά τον λογαριασμό του 8ου μήνα.

----------


## stelios120

Το μήνυμα γράφει για πίστωση. Τι πίστωση, λογαριασμό τραπέζης διατηρώ στην Cyta; Για χρέωση θα έπρεπε να μιλούσε. Αφήστε που μου βγάζει απο τον Ιούλιο απλήρωτο τον λογαριασμό του Ιουνίου και τον αφαιρεί στο τέλος ενώ τον έχω εξοφλήση. Επίσης  η σύμβαση μιλά για έκδοση 1η του μήνα αυτός εκδίδεται τέλη.

----------


## Shinigami

παίδες ρελάξ, εμένα μου ερχότανε στα 23 περίπου και τώρα ήρθε 27. υποθέτω πως είναι λόγω φπα. Από την άλλη  πήρα προσφορά για ΟΤΕ 20.90 το μηνα 250 λεπτα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με 24αρι ιντερνετ. Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## Godian

> παίδες ρελάξ, εμένα μου ερχότανε στα 23 περίπου και τώρα ήρθε 27. υποθέτω πως είναι λόγω φπα. Από την άλλη  πήρα προσφορά για ΟΤΕ 20.90 το μηνα 250 λεπτα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με 24αρι ιντερνετ. Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι εκεί.


Τέλος ενεργοποίησης δωρεάν;;

----------


## Hetfield

> παίδες ρελάξ, εμένα μου ερχότανε στα 23 περίπου και τώρα ήρθε 27. υποθέτω πως είναι λόγω φπα. Από την άλλη  πήρα προσφορά για ΟΤΕ 20.90 το μηνα 250 λεπτα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με 24αρι ιντερνετ. Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι εκεί.


Δεν υπηρξε καμια αλλαγη στο ΦΠΑ. Στο 23% ηταν και συνεχιζει να ειναι.
Απλα μπερδευτηκαν με τις εκπτωσεις και τις αυξησεις.

Δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα ομως και τοσο τρομερο, συνηθως τα λαθη ειναι μικροποσα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν υπηρξε καμια αλλαγη στο ΦΠΑ. Στο 23% ηταν και συνεχιζει να ειναι.
> Απλα μπερδευτηκαν με τις εκπτωσεις και τις αυξησεις.
> 
> *Δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα ομως και τοσο τρομερο, συνηθως τα λαθη ειναι μικροποσα.*


Καθόλου τρομερό, απλά ακόμα ένα λογιστήριο που κάνει λάθη  :Razz: 
Αν τα μικροποσά που λες κρατάνε ένα 12μηνο και οι διαφορές συσσωρεύονται, από ποιά τιμολογιακή βάση να ξεκινήσω την ανανέωση και παραμονή μου στην εταιρεία ?

----------


## alieus

Για λογαριασμούς δεν ξέρω γιατί είμαι νέος στη CYTA από την ΟΝ και έλαβα όλο κι όλο έναν λογαριασμό ηια 11 μέρες του Ιουνίου και τον Ιούλιο. Από θέμα γραμμής όμως είμαι απογοητευμένος. Μετά την ωραία πρώτη περίοδο άρχισαν ξαφνικά οι διακοπές την ώρα που μιλάω και επανακκινήσεις του ρουτερ κάθε βράδυ.
Έχω μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να παιδευτώ πολύ με τέτοιες παιδικές ασθένειες. Αν δεν λυθεί σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα δω τι θα κάνω για καταγγελία της σύμβασης. Στο 2015 είμαστε. Τέτοια είχαμε παλιά.

----------


## Shinigami

> Για λογαριασμούς δεν ξέρω γιατί είμαι νέος στη CYTA από την ΟΝ και έλαβα όλο κι όλο έναν λογαριασμό ηια 11 μέρες του Ιουνίου και τον Ιούλιο. Από θέμα γραμμής όμως είμαι απογοητευμένος. Μετά την ωραία πρώτη περίοδο άρχισαν ξαφνικά οι διακοπές την ώρα που μιλάω και επανακκινήσεις του ρουτερ κάθε βράδυ.
> Έχω μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να παιδευτώ πολύ με τέτοιες παιδικές ασθένειες. Αν δεν λυθεί σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα δω τι θα κάνω για καταγγελία της σύμβασης. Στο 2015 είμαστε. Τέτοια είχαμε παλιά.


το ρουτερ είναι καινουριο ή σου έφεραν μεταχειρισμένο; Εγω που ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα μετα απο κάμποσα τηλέφωνα αναγκαστηκα μου άλλαξαν τη συσκευη.

----------


## ethnik471

> Για λογαριασμούς δεν ξέρω γιατί είμαι νέος στη CYTA από την ΟΝ και έλαβα όλο κι όλο έναν λογαριασμό ηια 11 μέρες του Ιουνίου και τον Ιούλιο. Από θέμα γραμμής όμως είμαι απογοητευμένος. Μετά την ωραία πρώτη περίοδο άρχισαν ξαφνικά οι διακοπές την ώρα που μιλάω και επανακκινήσεις του ρουτερ κάθε βράδυ.
> Έχω μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να παιδευτώ πολύ με τέτοιες παιδικές ασθένειες. Αν δεν λυθεί σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα δω τι θα κάνω για καταγγελία της σύμβασης. Στο 2015 είμαστε. Τέτοια είχαμε παλιά.


Welcome to Cyta ! Welcome to Cyta's 2000s

----------


## alieus

> το ρουτερ είναι καινουριο ή σου έφεραν μεταχειρισμένο; Εγω που ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα μετα απο κάμποσα τηλέφωνα αναγκαστηκα μου άλλαξαν τη συσκευη.


Καινούργιο. ΖΗΧΝ Η208Ν. Μου τηλεφωνησαν σημερα γιατι τους εστειλα e-mail και είπανε ότι δεν ειναι καθε μερα αλλά μερα παρα μερα οι αποσυνδεσεις και ότι μια αποσύνδεση την ημερα ειναι κατι το φυσιολογικό και ότι μετα από τις 3-4 αρχίζουν και ανησυχούν. Είπαμε θα το παρακοληθήσω λίγο ακόμα. Αυτά είχα βαρεθεί να τα ακούω παλιότερα. Τώρα είχα χρόνια να βιώσω αποσύνδεση και σπάστηκα άσχημα. Θα δούμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Welcome to Cyta ! Welcome to Cyta's 2000s


 :Vava:

----------


## ethnik471

> Καινούργιο. ΖΗΧΝ Η208Ν. Μου τηλεφωνησαν σημερα γιατι τους εστειλα e-mail και *είπανε ότι δεν ειναι καθε μερα αλλά μερα παρα μερα οι αποσυνδεσεις και ότι μια αποσύνδεση την ημερα ειναι κατι το φυσιολογικό και ότι μετα από τις 3-4 αρχίζουν και ανησυχούν.* Είπαμε θα το παρακοληθήσω λίγο ακόμα. Αυτά είχα βαρεθεί να τα ακούω παλιότερα. Τώρα είχα χρόνια να βιώσω αποσύνδεση και σπάστηκα άσχημα. Θα δούμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Συγγνώμη και ακόμα κάθεσαι να τους πληρώνεις? Μόνο που σου λένε τέτοιο πράγμα! Ντροπή πια !
Εγώ πάντως λέω οτι μια αποσύνδεση την μέρα είναι όντως φυσιολογική.Αν δεν πέφτει το ίντερνετ κάθε 10 λεπτά δεν είναι πρόβλημα.
Που ζούμε ρε παιδιά? Αμαυρώστε τους επιτέλους....ντροπή και αίσχος δηλαδή !

εδιτ-
Για αρχή:

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...r/Electronics/
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ataggelia.html

----------


## Hetfield

Μια αποσυνδεση την ημερα δεν θεωρειται φυσιολογικη. Μια αποσυνδεση τη βδομαδα/μηνα θεωρειται φυσιολογικη.

----------


## Godian

> Μια αποσυνδεση την ημερα δεν θεωρειται φυσιολογικη. Μια αποσυνδεση τη βδομαδα/μηνα θεωρειται φυσιολογικη.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο......

----------


## ethnik471

Άρα εγώ που δεν έχω καμία ούτε την εβδομάδα, ούτε τον μήνα δεν έχω φυσιολογική γραμμή...  :Razz: 
Βέβαια δεν έχω CYTA...

----------


## Godian

> Άρα εγώ που δεν έχω καμία ούτε την εβδομάδα, ούτε τον μήνα δεν έχω φυσιολογική γραμμή... 
> Βέβαια δεν έχω CYTA...


Ουτε και εγώ έχω αποσυνδεσεις ποτέ.  Βασικά οπότε να ναι το κάνω επανεκκίνηση όχι γιατί έχω πρόβλημα απλά έτσι επειδή πρέπει

----------


## ethnik471

> Ουτε και εγώ έχω αποσυνδεσεις ποτέ.  Βασικά οπότε να ναι το κάνω επανεκκίνηση όχι γιατί έχω πρόβλημα απλά έτσι επειδή πρέπει


ναι αλλά εσύ είσαι στο 45% της γραμμής σου ενώ εγώ είμαι στο 100% (επειδή το άκουσα απο το στοματάκι τους οτι κατεβάζουν την ταχύτητα για σταθερότητα)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Όπως και να χει όμως, μπορείς λίγο να μου εξηγήσεις το έτσι πρέπει? για την επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ εννοώ...

----------


## Shinigami

ένα dc την ημέρα την CYTA κάνει πέρα :One thumb up:

----------


## Godian

> ένα dc την ημέρα την CYTA κάνει πέρα


Τουλάχιστον καμιά φορά το μήνα τον κάνω επανεκκίνηση για λόγους καλής λειτουργίας.  Απλά όταν είναι ανοιχτό συνέχεια κάπου τα πίνει καμία φορά.... 

Πάντως τον κλείνω μια φορά το μήνα για κανένα 5 λεπτό και το ανοίγω για να ξεκινήσουν όλα να μετράνε από την αρχή.

----------


## sweet dreams

Why do you need to reboot your modem?

----------


## yiannis010

τι να σας πω ρε παιδια.ποτε δεν εχω κανει επανεκκινηση το μοντεμ.εκτος αν υπηρχε προβλημα την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη.προβλημα λογω μοντεμ παρουσιαστηκε οταν ηταν προς αλλαγη και πεταμα.ουτε μπουκωμα ουτε τιποτα. τωρα θα μου πεις δεν πιανω ουτε 14 αφου μετα βιας πιανω 13,8 αυτη την στιγμη.αλλα δεν θα ασχοληθω και με τις επανεκκινησεις χωρις λόγο.

----------


## Valder

Πάει η τηλεφωνία σήμερα, παρέδωσε πνεύμα. Ταχύς τόνος στο ακουστικό και καλή μας τύχη για το πότε θα επανέλθει. :Thumb down:

----------


## Thodoris92

Ήρθε σε κανέναν άλλο μήνυμα στο κινητό, ότι λέει στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό αναγραφόταν λάθος υπόλοιπο και θα διορθωθεί στον επόμενο; Πάντως λάθος δεν ήταν ο λογαριασμός....


Edit:Το ίδιο μήνυμα ήρθε και σε μία κυρία που με άκουσε να το λέω σε φίλο μου και μουείπε ότι της ήρθε και αυτής

----------


## yiannis010

> Ήρθε σε κανέναν άλλο μήνυμα στο κινητό, ότι λέει στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό αναγραφόταν λάθος υπόλοιπο και θα διορθωθεί στον επόμενο; Πάντως λάθος δεν ήταν ο λογαριασμός....
> 
> 
> Edit:Το ίδιο μήνυμα ήρθε και σε μία κυρία που με άκουσε να το λέω σε φίλο μου και μουείπε ότι της ήρθε και αυτής


Nαι ηρθε και σε μενα το συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα.....αλλα οντως ο λογαριασμος ηταν λαθος σε μενα

----------


## Godian

Και σε εμένα λάθος ήρθε τις 2 τελευταίες φορές...  Μου χρεωναν 2 φορές της έκπτωση από πάγια εντολή και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. 
Και σε αυτόν που ήρθε τώρα απλά μου χρεωσαν 84 λεπτά για τη μια προηγούμενη και δε μου έβαλαν έκπτωση για να ισοροπησουν. Πιστεύω πως επόμενος να είναι οκ

Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρωτα πρέπει να ετοιμασουν το σύστημα. Και μετά να κάνουν τις αυξήσεις.  Άπο ένα λάθος 0,10cent με 200000 χιλιάδες πελάτες μαζεύουν 20 χιλιάρικα ευρώ....  Μπορεί να το κάνουν και επίτηδες

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Και τις επόμενες μέρες θα σας έρθει sms ότι είναι ορθό το ποσό. Τα έχουν χάσει τελείως. Επίσης κανονικά έπρεπε να αναγράφουν ακριβώς τις χρεώσεις. Πράγμα που δεν κάνουν με δικαιολογία ότι ευθύνεται η μηχανογράφηση.

----------


## djuan1988

Εμένα σήμερα μου ήρθε τρίτο μήνυμα από την Cyta που λέει ότι το ορθό ποσό του λογαριασμού που λήγει 31/8 είναι 20,90€ (ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι 22€ και ήρθε 23,50€).

Είχαν προηγηθεί ακόμη δύο παρόμοια με τα δικά σας.

Τα έχουν χάσει τελείως!

----------


## Godian

Χαχχαχαχχα ότι να ναι είναι τελικά ρε παιδιά αυτοί

----------


## 3lbereth

> Και σε εμένα λάθος ήρθε τις 2 τελευταίες φορές...  Μου χρεωναν 2 φορές της έκπτωση από πάγια εντολή και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. 
> Και σε αυτόν που ήρθε τώρα απλά μου χρεωσαν 84 λεπτά για τη μια προηγούμενη και δε μου έβαλαν έκπτωση για να ισοροπησουν. Πιστεύω πως επόμενος να είναι οκ
> 
> Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρωτα πρέπει να ετοιμασουν το σύστημα. Και μετά να κάνουν τις αυξήσεις.  Άπο ένα λάθος 0,10cent με 200000 χιλιάδες πελάτες μαζεύουν 20 χιλιάρικα ευρώ....  Μπορεί να το κάνουν και επίτηδες


Δεν ξέρω αν παράλληλα με τις αυξήσεις άλλαξαν και το πληροφοριακό τους, αλλά μάλλον τα απαύτωσαν οι devs.
1ο foul: Όπως κι εσύ, είχα 2*0,50€ έκπτωση λόγω e-bill τον προηγούμενο μήνα την οποία ισοσκέλισαν τώρα. Οκ, συμβαίνει.
2o foul: Επιπλέον, με χρεώνουν άλλα 0,50 ως "ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΑΓΙΩΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΣ" που δεν έχω ιδέα τί είναι. Λαμβάνω sms οτι θα αφαιρεθεί τον Αύγουστο. Οκ, να το δεχτούμε κι αυτό.
3o foul: Το κερασάκι ήταν ένα ανεξόφλητο υπόλοιπο 4 € ενώ πλήρωσα όλον το λογαριασμό εμπρόθεσμα μέσω e-banking. Αυτό με χάλασε. Βάζουμε ταυτότητα πληρωμής και υποτίθεται οτι οι εγγραφές περνάνε αυτόματα. Πώς στην ευχή άφησαν απέξω 4 €;
Με ενημέρωσαν με sms για το σωστό ποσό του λογαριασμού, αλλά κάτι τέτοια χαλάνε την εικόνα μιας επιχείρησης που θέλει να λέγεται σοβαρή.

----------


## Shinigami

εμένα ο τελευταιος λογαριασμός μου ήρθε 27.90 αν και καθε μήνα πληρώνω 26. Γενικα μια ερχεται 26 στα καπακια 27.90 και μετα 22 και κατι ψιλα. Δεν ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει τα αλάνια.

----------


## Godian

Εμένα μου πήραν τα λεφτά για το πάγιο εχθές το μεσημέρι με πάγια εντολή. Συνήθως τα παίρνουν τέλος κάθε μήνα με τη λήξη του λογαριασμού. Δε ξέρω τι κάνουν...  Του έχω ικανους να τραβήξουν και λεφτά και τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## jimdem582

29.30 πλήρωσα σήμερα ενώ έχω συμβόλαιο αορίστου στα 26.26 και με ενημέρωσαν οτι τόσο θα έρχεται πλέον λόγω λάθους τους που δεν υπολόγισαν κάτι αυξήσεις παλιότερα.

Απο δευτέρα λογικά ΟΤΕ με 20.90 το μήνα.

----------


## anthip09

Μια απο τα ίδια και γω. Απο 20 που πλήρωνα κανονικά αυτό το μηνα 23,5. Χωρια η βλάβη εδώ και 3 βδομάδες ακόμα ανοιχτή και κανείς δε μπήκε στο κόπο να με ενημερωςει. Σε καμία 10 άρια μέρες που τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο φύγαμε για ΟΤΕ με 20,90, μπας κ φτιαχτεί επιτέλους κ αυτή η βλάβη.

----------


## Godian

> Μια απο τα ίδια και γω. Απο 20 που πλήρωνα κανονικά αυτό το μηνα 23,5. Χωρια η βλάβη εδώ και 3 βδομάδες ακόμα ανοιχτή και κανείς δε μπήκε στο κόπο να με ενημερωςει. Σε καμία 10 άρια μέρες που τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο φύγαμε για ΟΤΕ με 20,90, μπας κ φτιαχτεί επιτέλους κ αυτή η βλάβη.


Στην ΟΤΕ θα κάνεις δουλειά φίλε μου. Ο αδερφός μου με γραπτή  ενημέρωση της βλάβης στο ότι έγινε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα. Του άλλαξαν το ζεύγος και από 13 πήγε στα 16.5

----------


## anthip09

Μακάρι γιατί δε παλευεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση

----------


## Hetfield

Συνεδεσα ενα ξεχασμενο router που μου εδωσε η Cyta (ZTE ZXV10 H201L για μια γραμμη που δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε ποτε  :Razz:  ), πανω στη γραμμη της Forthnet.
Μετα απο λιγη ωρα setup και διαγραφη περιττων ρυθμισεων της Cyta, κλειδωσα την γραμμη μου 2-4Mbps παραπανω.
Στη Forthnet επιανα με το technicolor 14Mbps μετα απο καμια 10αρια προσπαθειες επανακλειδωματος (κι αυτο τα βραδια), συνηθως επιανα 10-12Mbps.



Η γραμμη μου ειναι αρκετα σταθερη, κατεβαζω καρφωτα στα 1,6 MB/s. 
Ευχαριστω Cyta  :Razz:

----------


## utp

> Συνεδεσα ενα ξεχασμενο router που μου εδωσε η Cyta (ZTE ZXV10 H201L για μια γραμμη που δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε ποτε  ), πανω στη γραμμη της Forthnet.
> Μετα απο λιγη ωρα setup και διαγραφη περιττων ρυθμισεων της Cyta, κλειδωσα την γραμμη μου 2-4Mbps παραπανω.
> Στη Forthnet επιανα με το technicolor 14Mbps μετα απο καμια 10αρια προσπαθειες επανακλειδωματος (κι αυτο τα βραδια), συνηθως επιανα 10-12Mbps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η γραμμη μου ειναι αρκετα σταθερη, κατεβαζω καρφωτα στα 1,6 MB/s. 
> Ευχαριστω Cyta


Με 4.7 noise margin θα εχεις πολυ ασταθεια

----------


## Hetfield

> Με 4.7 noise margin θα εχεις πολυ ασταθεια


Στο προηγουμενο κλειδωμα ηταν στα 6db.
Μεχρι στιγμης παντως παει αρκετα καλα, ουτε loss ουτε αυξομειωσεις στο ping.

----------


## Shinigami

> 29.30 πλήρωσα σήμερα ενώ έχω συμβόλαιο αορίστου στα 26.26 και με ενημέρωσαν οτι τόσο θα έρχεται πλέον λόγω λάθους τους που δεν υπολόγισαν κάτι αυξήσεις παλιότερα.
> 
> Απο δευτέρα λογικά ΟΤΕ με 20.90 το μήνα.





> Μια απο τα ίδια και γω. Απο 20 που πλήρωνα κανονικά αυτό το μηνα 23,5. Χωρια η βλάβη εδώ και 3 βδομάδες ακόμα ανοιχτή και κανείς δε μπήκε στο κόπο να με ενημερωςει. Σε καμία 10 άρια μέρες που τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο φύγαμε για ΟΤΕ με 20,90, μπας κ φτιαχτεί επιτέλους κ αυτή η βλάβη.





> Στην ΟΤΕ θα κάνεις δουλειά φίλε μου. Ο αδερφός μου με γραπτή  ενημέρωση της βλάβης στο ότι έγινε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα. Του άλλαξαν το ζεύγος και από 13 πήγε στα 16.5


Εγώ έφυγα ήδη περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό απο ΟΤΕ και λέω αντίο στους κουμπάρους. Αν δεν έκαναν αυτά τα φάουλ θα έμενα, αλλά μαζεύτηκαν πολλά προβλήματα, και σίγουρα το οικονομικό είναι ένα απο αυτά.

----------


## Godian

Μου τράβηξαν προχθές τα λεφτά όπως είπα και πιό πάνω και μέχρι σήμερα στη πύλη της Cyta λέει ακόμα ότι χρωστάω. Τι παίζει ρε παιδιά;;  πάνε για φουντο;;  θα έχει πλάκα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο ότι ο λογαριασμός μου έληξε και χρωστάω και λεφτά

----------


## Hetfield

> Μου τράβηξαν προχθές τα λεφτά όπως είπα και πιό πάνω και μέχρι σήμερα στη πύλη της Cyta λέει ακόμα ότι χρωστάω. Τι παίζει ρε παιδιά;;  πάνε για φουντο;;  θα έχει πλάκα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο ότι ο λογαριασμός μου έληξε και χρωστάω και λεφτά


Ολες οι τραπεζικες εντολες παιρνουν μεχρι και 3 εργασιμες μερες να εμφανιστουν (οχι μονο για τη Cyta).

----------


## Godian

> Ολες οι τραπεζικες εντολες παιρνουν μεχρι και 3 εργασιμες μερες να εμφανιστουν (οχι μονο για τη Cyta).


Μα τα λεφτά τα πήραν. Είναι στο λογαριασμό τους... Δεν είναι καν σε λογιστικό υπόλοιπο....  Και κάνεις λάθος σε αυτό. Γιατί εγώ στέλνω λεφτά σε λογαριασμό της εθνικής από εθνική και πάει αμέσως.... 3 μέρες κάνει αν είναι Τρίτη τράπεζα

----------


## Hetfield

> Μα τα λεφτά τα πήραν. Είναι στο λογαριασμό τους... Δεν είναι καν σε λογιστικό υπόλοιπο....  Και κάνεις λάθος σε αυτό. Γιατί εγώ στέλνω λεφτά σε λογαριασμό της εθνικής από εθνική και πάει αμέσως.... 3 μέρες κάνει αν είναι Τρίτη τράπεζα


Ειναι αλλα πραγματα απο πισω που το καθυστερουν.
Οι πληρωμες εμφανιζονται εντος 3 εργασιμων ημερων. Οχι μονο στη Cyta, σε ολους.
Και στη ΔΕΗ που δουλευα, οι παγιες εντολες εμφανιζονται σε 3 εργασιμες μερες.
Και το OTE TV που πληρωνω με παγια εντολη σε 2 μερες εμφανιζεται, το ιδιο κι η Forthnet.
Ας μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα. 

Οι μεταφορες απο λογαριασμο σε λογαριασμο της ιδιας τραπεζης εμφανιζονται την ιδια στιγμη αλλα δεν ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση.

----------


## Godian

> Ειναι αλλα πραγματα απο πισω που το καθυστερουν.
> Οι πληρωμες εμφανιζονται εντος 3 εργασιμων ημερων. Οχι μονο στη Cyta, σε ολους.
> Και στη ΔΕΗ που δουλευα, οι παγιες εντολες εμφανιζονται σε 3 εργασιμες μερες.
> Και το OTE TV που πληρωνω με παγια εντολη σε 2 μερες εμφανιζεται, το ιδιο κι η Forthnet.
> Ας μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα. 
> 
> Οι μεταφορες απο λογαριασμο σε λογαριασμο της ιδιας τραπεζης εμφανιζονται την ιδια στιγμη αλλα δεν ειναι αυτη η περιπτωση.


Και για ποιο λογο πηραν τα λεφτα 2 μερες πριν ενω πρεπει να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα?

----------


## jimdem582

> Και για ποιο λογο πηραν τα λεφτα 2 μερες πριν ενω πρεπει να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα?


Αργεί μερικές φορές. Πχ εγώ πλήρωσα την Παρασκευή μέσω ebanking και στην πύλη λέει οτι ακόμα χρωστάω. 

Anyway έφυγα απο cyta πήγα στον ΟΤΕ πλέον με 20.90ε το μήνα. Ήμουν απο τους πρώτους στην Ελλάδα που έβαλαν cyta και πλήρωνα 19ε το μήνα. Μετά αυξήθηκε στα 23 μετά στα 25 μετά στα 28.5 και τώρα στα 29.5.

----------


## dimangelid

> Και για ποιο λογο πηραν τα λεφτα 2 μερες πριν ενω πρεπει να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα?


Κολλάς και εσύ για τις +- 2 μέρες; Εφόσον υπάρχουν τα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό δεν βρίσκω λόγο να παραπονιέσαι.

----------


## Godian

> Κολλάς και εσύ για τις +- 2 μέρες; Εφόσον υπάρχουν τα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό δεν βρίσκω λόγο να παραπονιέσαι.


Δε κολλαω. Εφοσων θελω να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα και ετσι υπεγραψα τοτε θελω να τα παιρνουν. μπορει να τα χρειαζομουν για αλλου και να εβαζα τελευταια στιγμη αλλα μεσα. δε μπορει να τα παιρνουν οποτε θελουνε

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Godian Κάθε 30 του μηνός τραβάνε τα χρήματα. Τώρα επειδή έτυχε να είναι Κυριακή τραβήχτηκαν λίγες μέρες πιο νωρίς.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Ήρθε σε κανέναν άλλο μήνυμα στο κινητό, ότι λέει στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό αναγραφόταν λάθος υπόλοιπο και θα διορθωθεί στον επόμενο; Πάντως λάθος δεν ήταν ο λογαριασμός....
> 
> 
> Edit:Το ίδιο μήνυμα ήρθε και σε μία κυρία που με άκουσε να το λέω σε φίλο μου και μουείπε ότι της ήρθε και αυτής


Το έχω γράψει πιό πανω και σε μένα έχει έρθει αυτό το μήνυμα.

----------


## NexTiN

> Δε κολλαω. Εφοσων θελω να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα και ετσι υπεγραψα τοτε θελω να τα παιρνουν. μπορει να τα χρειαζομουν για αλλου και να εβαζα τελευταια στιγμη αλλα μεσα. δε μπορει να τα παιρνουν οποτε θελουνε


Ρε 'συ Godian αποφάσισε επιτέλους.Μια η Cyta είναι μια χαρά, μια την κράζεις.Μια συγχρονίζεις χαμηλά, μια είσαι εντάξει για την περιοχή σου...

----------


## dimangelid

> Δε κολλαω. Εφοσων θελω να τα παιρνουν καθε τελος του μηνα και ετσι υπεγραψα τοτε θελω να τα παιρνουν. μπορει να τα χρειαζομουν για αλλου και να εβαζα τελευταια στιγμη αλλα μεσα. δε μπορει να τα παιρνουν οποτε θελουνε


Τα πήραν 2 μέρες πριν το τέλος του μήνα, άρα είναι τέλος του μήνα. Στα πήραν μια φορά 2 μέρες νωρίτερα και κάτι έγινε...

----------


## Godian

> Ρε 'συ Godian αποφάσισε επιτέλους.Μια η Cyta είναι μια χαρά, μια την κράζεις.Μια συγχρονίζεις χαμηλά, μια είσαι εντάξει για την περιοχή σου...


Ναι τι;;;  υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;

----------


## LikeABoss

> Ναι τι;;; υπάρχει πρόβλημα;;


GODIAN - IΡΑΝ - ΚΑΜΠΟΤΖΗ - ΒΙΕΤΝΑΜ

----------


## Shinigami

Σήμερα με κάλεσαν απο την Cyta για να μου κανουν προσφορά επειδη σήμερα έφτασε το αίτημα αλλαγης παρόχου. Η προσφορά ήταν 1 ευρώ φτηνότερη απο το ποσό που θα πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ δηλαδη στα 19 ευρώ. Δεν το αποδέχτηκα και προχωράω κανονικά για αλλαγή.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σήμερα με κάλεσαν απο την Cyta για να μου κανουν προσφορά επειδη σήμερα έφτασε το αίτημα αλλαγης παρόχου. Η προσφορά ήταν 1 ευρώ φτηνότερη απο το ποσό που θα πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ δηλαδη στα 19 ευρώ. Δεν το αποδέχτηκα και προχωράω κανονικά για αλλαγή.


Ο ΟΤΕ τι σου παρεχει αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## ethnik471

> Σήμερα με κάλεσαν απο την Cyta για να μου κανουν προσφορά επειδη σήμερα έφτασε το αίτημα αλλαγης παρόχου. Η προσφορά ήταν 1 ευρώ φτηνότερη απο το ποσό που θα πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ δηλαδη στα 19 ευρώ. Δεν το αποδέχτηκα και προχωράω κανονικά για αλλαγή.


1 ευρώ? χαχαχα καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να πάρουν για προσφορά? Έλεος !
Προσωπικά και 6 ευρώ κάτω να ήταν δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να αφήσω τον ΟΤΕ , πόσο μάλλον για την cyta. Αν έπαιζε προσφορά κανένα 8ευρω κάτω θα ήταν ανταγωνιστική.
Σορρυ αν υπερβάλω αλλα προσωπικά για εμένα αυτό ισχύει.

----------


## anthip09

Εμένα πάλι μου πρότειναν να μείνω στο ίδιο πακέτο που είμαι με τα ίδια ακριβώς χρήματα. Ούτε 1 cent έκπτωσης.  :Whistle:

----------


## jimdem582

> Εμένα πάλι μου πρότειναν να μείνω στο ίδιο πακέτο που είμαι με τα ίδια ακριβώς χρήματα. Ούτε 1 cent έκπτωσης.


Τρομερό  :Razz:  Περιμένω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου την "προσφορά" μιας που χθες υπέβαλα εγγράφως την αίτησή μου για μεταφορά στον οτε. Όπως και να έχει η προσφορά, δεν μένω, είμαι αποφασισμένος να φύγω. Κάλεσα στο 13877 για ανανέωση συμβολαίου (τι προσφορά έχουν για εμένα) πριν πω το "ναι" στον οτε, περίμενα κάμποσα λεπτά, δεν απάντησαν, πάτησα να με καλέσουν αυτοί "βάσει σειράς προτεραιότητας" και με έγραψαν κανονικότατα.

Όταν έληξε η δέσμευσή μου τον Ιούνιο, κάλεσα για προσφορά να ανανεώσω και μου είπαν δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο για εσάς είναι πολύ καλό το πρόγραμμά σας.

----------


## LikeABoss

> 1 ευρώ? χαχαχα καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να πάρουν για προσφορά? Έλεος !
> Προσωπικά και 6 ευρώ κάτω να ήταν δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να αφήσω τον ΟΤΕ , πόσο μάλλον για την cyta. Αν έπαιζε προσφορά κανένα 8ευρω κάτω θα ήταν ανταγωνιστική.
> Σορρυ αν υπερβάλω αλλα προσωπικά για εμένα αυτό ισχύει.


Σε έβαλε ο ΟΤΕ να κράζεις ε;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> 1 ευρώ? χαχαχα καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να πάρουν για προσφορά? Έλεος !
> Προσωπικά και 6 ευρώ κάτω να ήταν δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να αφήσω τον ΟΤΕ , πόσο μάλλον για την cyta. Αν έπαιζε προσφορά κανένα 8ευρω κάτω θα ήταν ανταγωνιστική.
> Σορρυ αν υπερβάλω αλλα προσωπικά για εμένα αυτό ισχύει.




Off Topic


		Συνήθως όταν το πάγιο είναι χαμηλό, οι προσφορές για να παραμείνεις, είναι 1€ μικρότερες σε τιμή από αυτές του νέου παρόχου... Απλά σκέψου, ότι από τα 19€ το μήνα της Cyta, τα 10+€ τα έχει καπαρωμένα σε κάθε περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ, για την ενοικίαση της γραμμής...  :Worthy:  Πόσο πιο χαμηλά να ρίξουν την τιμή οι εναλλακτικοί...  :What..?:

----------


## Shinigami

> Ο ΟΤΕ τι σου παρεχει αν επιτρεπεται;


250 λεπτα αστικα/υπεραστικα
30 λεπτα σε κινητα
24 MBPS





> Τρομερό  Περιμένω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου την "προσφορά" μιας που χθες υπέβαλα εγγράφως την αίτησή μου για μεταφορά στον οτε. Όπως και να έχει η προσφορά, δεν μένω, είμαι αποφασισμένος να φύγω. Κάλεσα στο 13877 για ανανέωση συμβολαίου (τι προσφορά έχουν για εμένα) πριν πω το "ναι" στον οτε, περίμενα κάμποσα λεπτά, δεν απάντησαν, πάτησα να με καλέσουν αυτοί "βάσει σειράς προτεραιότητας" και με έγραψαν κανονικότατα.
> 
> Όταν έληξε η δέσμευσή μου τον Ιούνιο, κάλεσα για προσφορά να ανανεώσω και μου είπαν δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο για εσάς είναι πολύ καλό το πρόγραμμά σας.


έτσι μου ειπαν κι εμενα, σημερα που εφτασε το αιτημα με θυμηθηκαν, αλλα ήταν πολύ αργα

----------


## ethnik471

> Σε έβαλε ο ΟΤΕ να κράζεις ε;


Ναι ρε φίλε, είσαι πολύ έξυπνος! Respect !! 
Όχι οτι μας π****ξε η CYTA και μας λύτρωσε ο ΟΤΕ (αναφέρω πιο πίσω προσωπική εμπειρία) , αλλα ναι... έχω προσληφθεί απο την Deutsche Telekom για να "κράζω" την τόσο καλή CYTA που εδώ και 100 σελίδες 1 καλή κουβέντα απο συνδρομητή της δεν διάβασα και ΟΛΟΙ κοιτάνε να την κάνουν για τον ΟΤΕ.... 

άστα  :ROFL:

----------


## NexTiN

> Ναι ρε φίλε, είσαι πολύ έξυπνος! Respect !! 
> Όχι οτι μας π****ξε η CYTA και μας λύτρωσε ο ΟΤΕ (αναφέρω πιο πίσω προσωπική εμπειρία) , αλλα ναι... έχω προσληφθεί απο την Deutsche Telekom για να "κράζω" την τόσο καλή CYTA που εδώ και 100 σελίδες 1 καλή κουβέντα απο συνδρομητή της δεν διάβασα και ΟΛΟΙ κοιτάνε να την κάνουν για τον ΟΤΕ.... 
> 
> άστα


Γέλασα πολύ με το προηγούμενο ποστ σου.*8* ευρώ κάτω.Βασικά πως και δεν σου είπαν να σε πληρώνουν για να μείνεις??
Ας είμαστε λογικοί σε κάποια πράγματα.Δεν μπορεί να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους.Η 4net π.χ. που το έκανε με την προσφορά του 3Play, ενώ μάζεψε συνδρομητές παρουσίασε και πάλι ζημιές και μείωση κερδών.

Όσο για τις 100 σελίδες (212 σύνολο και σιγά μην τις διάβασες όλες) που λές ότι κράζουν, αν δεις τα πιο πολλά ποστ είναι του Godian...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Shinigami

> Γέλασα πολύ με το προηγούμενο ποστ σου.*8* ευρώ κάτω.Βασικά πως και δεν σου είπαν να σε πληρώνουν για να μείνεις??
> Ας είμαστε λογικοί σε κάποια πράγματα.Δεν μπορεί να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους.Η 4net π.χ. που το έκανε με την προσφορά του 3Play, ενώ μάζεψε συνδρομητές παρουσίασε και πάλι ζημιές και μείωση κερδών.
> 
> Όσο για τις 100 σελίδες (212 σύνολο και σιγά μην τις διάβασες όλες) που λές ότι κράζουν, αν δεις τα πιο πολλά ποστ είναι του Godian...


η 4νετ έχει ζημίες επειδη αγόρασε την NOVA

----------


## uncle_nontas

> η 4νετ έχει ζημίες επειδη αγόρασε την NOVA


Ναι ενώ πριν πετούσε στα οικονομικά...

----------


## Shinigami

> Ναι ενώ πριν πετούσε στα οικονομικά...


ήταν σε καλύτερη μοιρα, πλεον ολες καταγραφουν ζημιες

----------


## utp

Πηγαιντε στον ΟΤΕ ρε παιδια να πλερωνετε. Δικο του ειναι το τμημα δικτυου οπου αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα συνηθως ενας συνδρομητης, οποτε παιζει μπαλα οπως τον συμφερει. Οσοι ειστε σε εναλλακτικο και εχετε προβληματα διχως λυση πηγαιντε ΟΤΕ να σας δωσει καλο χαλκο με το αζημιωτο.

----------


## anthip09

Με τις τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου που έχει σε σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς δεν πας. είναι απλά πανάκριβος. Σε περίπτωση προσφοράς τότε το εξετάζεις. Από κει και πέρα και σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά σου που βλέπω είσαι από τους τυχερούς και έχεις την τέλεια γραμμή.

----------


## Shinigami

> Πηγαιντε στον ΟΤΕ ρε παιδια να πλερωνετε. Δικο του ειναι το τμημα δικτυου οπου αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα συνηθως ενας συνδρομητης, οποτε παιζει μπαλα οπως τον συμφερει. Οσοι ειστε σε εναλλακτικο και εχετε προβληματα διχως λυση πηγαιντε ΟΤΕ να σας δωσει καλο χαλκο με το αζημιωτο.


Ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχη για να μην λεμε οτι ναναι
Cyta προσφορά: 23 ευρώ.
ΟΤΕ προσφορά: 20 ευρώ

Όταν παει το αιτημα αλλαγης παρόχου νεα ανανεωμένη προσφορά CYTA 19 ευρώ

Γκεγκε;
Ο χαλκός που λες δεν ξέρω και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ενοεις. Θες να μου πεις οτι οταν αλλάζω πάροχο μου αλλάζουν και την θέση; Κάνεις λάθος λοιπών. Από τη στιγμή που κούμπωσες εκει πάει πάπαλα, δικιά σου η θέση, εκτός κι αν κόψεις τελείως το ιντερνετ.

----------


## mike_871

και σε ενναλακτικους αλλαζουν χαλκο μου το προτειναν στην wind βεβαια μιλησα με τον τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που ετυχε να τον δω οταν ηρθε

----------


## utp

> Ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχη για να μην λεμε οτι ναναι
> Cyta προσφορά: 23 ευρώ.
> ΟΤΕ προσφορά: 20 ευρώ
> 
> Όταν παει το αιτημα αλλαγης παρόχου νεα ανανεωμένη προσφορά CYTA 19 ευρώ
> 
> Γκεγκε;
> Ο χαλκός που λες δεν ξέρω και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ενοεις. Θες να μου πεις οτι οταν αλλάζω πάροχο μου αλλάζουν και την θέση; Κάνεις λάθος λοιπών. Από τη στιγμή που κούμπωσες εκει πάει πάπαλα, δικιά σου η θέση, εκτός κι αν κόψεις τελείως το ιντερνετ.


Καταρχην αυτα τα ''γκεγκε'' αλλου.

Δευτερον οι προσφορες του ΟΤΕ που αναφερεις δεν ειναι μονιμες, ειναι προσωρινες, συνηθως εξαμηνου οπως βλεπω στο site τους. Ετσι πολυ απλα με 19 ευρω δες τι σου προσφερει η cyta μονιμα και κοιτα τι σου προσφερει ο ΟΤΕ: 250 λεπτα αστικα/υπεραστικα, 30 λεπτα σε κινητ,  εναντι free αστικα/υπεραστικα, 300 λεπτα σε κινητα.

Τριτον στο κυριο και στο απερχομενο δικτυο της γραμμης σου παιζει μπαλα ο ΟΤΕ, σου δινει οτι χαλκο γουσταρει, σαβουρες στους ενναλακτικους και καβατζα για τους δικους του. Ποιος στα εχει πει εσενα οτι οπου σε κουμπωσουν τελειωσε? Και φυσικα αν κοψεις εντελως το ιντερνετ χανεις τον βρογχο σου.

----------


## anthip09

> Καταρχην αυτα τα ''γκεγκε'' αλλου.
> 
> Δευτερον οι προσφορες του ΟΤΕ που αναφερεις δεν ειναι μονιμες, ειναι προσωρινες, συνηθως εξαμηνου οπως βλεπω στο site τους. Ετσι πολυ απλα με 19 ευρω δες τι σου προσφερει η cyta μονιμα και κοιτα τι σου προσφερει ο ΟΤΕ: 250 λεπτα αστικα/υπεραστικα, 30 λεπτα σε κινητ,  εναντι free αστικα/υπεραστικα, 300 λεπτα σε κινητα.
> 
> Τριτον στο κυριο και στο απερχομενο δικτυο της γραμμης σου παιζει μπαλα ο ΟΤΕ, σου δινει οτι χαλκο γουσταρει, σαβουρες στους ενναλακτικους και καβατζα για τους δικους του. Ποιος στα εχει πει εσενα οτι οπου σε κουμπωσουν τελειωσε? Και φυσικα αν κοψεις εντελως το ιντερνετ χανεις τον βρογχο σου.


Ο φίλος αναφέρεται σε προσφορές απο τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ, που συνήθως αφορούν σε 24 μηνα και όχι απο το site τους. Όσον αφορά τις παροχές που αναφέρεις σαφώς και ειναι καλύτερες απο αυτές που παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ. Στην δίκη μου περίπτωση όμως τα απεριόριστα σταθερά και τα 300 προς κινητά μου ειναι αδιάφορα καθώς με καλύπτει το προγράμματος του κινητού μου και συνυπολογίζοντας οτι στο 12 μηνο περίπου που είμαι στη cyta έχω δηλώσει 2 φορές σοβαρή βλάβη με τρελούς αποσυγχρονισμους και ταχύτητες του 1 Mbps. 
Έχουν έρθει 5-6 φορές τεχνικοί, διαπιστώνουν όλοι βραχυκύκλωμα πιθανότατα στο box του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν γίνεται απολύτως τπτ για να διορθωθεί η βλάβη. Το μόνο που μπορω να κανω λοιπόν ειναι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ μήπως και δω άσπρη μέρα και απο τη στιγμή που μου δίνουν την προσφορά στα 20€ νομίζω δε χρειάζεται και ιδιαίτερη σκέψη.

----------


## utp

> Ο φίλος αναφέρεται σε προσφορές απο τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ, που συνήθως αφορούν σε 24 μηνα και όχι απο το site τους. Όσον αφορά τις παροχές που αναφέρεις σαφώς και ειναι καλύτερες απο αυτές που παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ. Στην δίκη μου περίπτωση όμως τα απεριόριστα σταθερά και τα 300 προς κινητά μου ειναι αδιάφορα καθώς με καλύπτει το προγράμματος του κινητού μου και συνυπολογίζοντας οτι στο 12 μηνο περίπου που είμαι στη cyta έχω δηλώσει 2 φορές σοβαρή βλάβη με τρελούς αποσυγχρονισμους και ταχύτητες του 1 Mbps. 
> Έχουν έρθει 5-6 φορές τεχνικοί, διαπιστώνουν όλοι βραχυκύκλωμα πιθανότατα στο box του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν γίνεται απολύτως τπτ για να διορθωθεί η βλάβη. Το μόνο που μπορω να κανω λοιπόν ειναι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ μήπως και δω άσπρη μέρα και απο τη στιγμή που μου δίνουν την προσφορά στα 20€ νομίζω δε χρειάζεται και ιδιαίτερη σκέψη.


Ναι ισχυει οτι αυτη ειναι η λυση να φτιαχτει η βλαβη σου. Οχι γιατι δεν θελει να στην λυσει η cyta και η καθε cyta, αλλα επειδη δεν μπορει να το κανει αφου δεν εχει προσβαση στο σημειο που υπαρχει η βλαβη σου.

----------


## ethnik471

> Καταρχην αυτα τα ''γκεγκε'' αλλου.
> 
> Δευτερον οι προσφορες του ΟΤΕ που αναφερεις δεν ειναι μονιμες, ειναι προσωρινες, συνηθως εξαμηνου οπως βλεπω στο site τους. Ετσι πολυ απλα με 19 ευρω δες τι σου προσφερει η cyta μονιμα και κοιτα τι σου προσφερει ο ΟΤΕ: 250 λεπτα αστικα/υπεραστικα, 30 λεπτα σε κινητ,  εναντι free αστικα/υπεραστικα, 300 λεπτα σε κινητα.
> 
> Τριτον στο κυριο και στο απερχομενο δικτυο της γραμμης σου παιζει μπαλα ο ΟΤΕ, σου δινει οτι χαλκο γουσταρει, σαβουρες στους ενναλακτικους και καβατζα για τους δικους του. Ποιος στα εχει πει εσενα οτι οπου σε κουμπωσουν τελειωσε? Και φυσικα αν κοψεις εντελως το ιντερνετ χανεις τον βρογχο σου.



Τι κάθεστε ρε παιδιά και χάνετε χρόνο απορώ..Για 1 και 2 ευρώ...και 3 εγώ σου λέω...Τουλάχιστον με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.Και κατα την γνώμη μου, αν ισχύει αυτό που λες για τις καβάτζες στον χαλκό πολύ καλά κάνει.Μόνο αυτός επενδύει στο δίκτυο αυτής της έρμης χώρας, μόνο αυτός επενδύει, μόνο αυτός βάζει καμπίνες και ΟΛΟΙ περιμένουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
Ας κάνουν δικιές τους επενδύσεις να είναι ανεξάρτητοι και αυτόνομοι να τους παραδεχτώ και μετά συζητάμε.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τι κάθεστε ρε παιδιά και χάνετε χρόνο απορώ..Για 1 και 2 ευρώ...και 3 εγώ σου λέω...Τουλάχιστον με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.Και κατα την γνώμη μου, αν ισχύει αυτό που λες για τις καβάτζες στον χαλκό πολύ καλά κάνει.Μόνο αυτός επενδύει στο δίκτυο αυτής της έρμης χώρας, μόνο αυτός επενδύει, μόνο αυτός βάζει καμπίνες και ΟΛΟΙ περιμένουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
> Ας κάνουν δικιές τους επενδύσεις να είναι ανεξάρτητοι και αυτόνομοι να τους παραδεχτώ και μετά συζητάμε.




Off Topic


		Ναι καλά, νομίζεις ότι δεν παίρνει επιδοτήσεις... Ότι μόνος του πάει ο "Γερμανός" και τα φτιάχνει όλα και οι υπόλοιποι τον περιμένουν με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια... Και όχι το ότι μετά, οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι τον χρυσοπληρώνουν για να νοικιάσουν γραμμές... Θέλει κι άλλη "πρασινάδα" ο "Γερμανός", έχει λίγη λέμε.  :ROFL:

----------


## dimangelid

Ήδη πουλάνε όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί κάτω του κόστους. Πόσο παρακάτω από τα 19 ευρώ να το δώσουν;;; Δεν γίνεται double play με 10 ευρώ/μήνα, θα κλείσει όποιος το κάνει... Όταν τα 8-9 ευρώ πάνε στον ΟΤΕ για τον βρόχο, στον πάροχο μένουν 10-11 ευρώ με τα οποία πρέπει να καλύψει μισθοδοσία, έξοδα λειτουργίας, συντηρήσεις, επενδύσεις και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο!!!! Από που θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του; Μετά λέμε "Γιατί έκλεισε ο ΤΑΔΕ πάροχος;", "Γιατί περιμένω 30 λεπτά στην τεχνική υποστήριξη;" , "Γιατί χρεώνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη;" , "Γιατί έχω αποσυνδέσεις;" κ.λ.π. ...

----------


## ethnik471

*Αυτό ακριβώς λέω !*
Ας επενδύσουν να μην έχουν αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ. Και η χώρα θα ωφεληθεί και οι εταιρίες και οι καταναλωτές ! Αλλά περιμένουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
Όπως είπα ας κάνουν δικές τους επενδύσεις....Ας πάρουν και αυτοί *επιδοτήσεις* (που σίγουρα θα παίρνουν, αλλα.....) και ας κάνουν οτι θέλουν....να ειναι ωραίοι, ανεξάρτητοι και αυτόνομοι. Να μην έχουν τα 8-9 ευρώ για τον βρόγχο του ΟΤΕ και άλλα πολλά.
Όταν υπάρχει μονοπώλιο και ΜΗ ανταγωνισμός αυτά γίνονται.

----------


## utp

Δεν γινεται με τον υπαρχων συστημα να γινει καποιος εναλλακτικος 100% ανεξαρτητος. Ελπιζω με το FTTH στον μελλον να γινει αυτο που λες. Ηδη πιλοτικα το τρεχει η forthnet στη Νεα Σμυρνη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Αυτό ακριβώς λέω !*
> Ας επενδύσουν να μην έχουν αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ. Και η χώρα θα ωφεληθεί και οι εταιρίες και οι καταναλωτές ! Αλλά περιμένουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
> Όπως είπα ας κάνουν δικές τους επενδύσεις....Ας πάρουν και αυτοί *επιδοτήσεις* (που σίγουρα θα παίρνουν, αλλα.....) και ας κάνουν οτι θέλουν....να ειναι ωραίοι, ανεξάρτητοι και αυτόνομοι. Να μην έχουν τα 8-9 ευρώ για τον βρόγχο του ΟΤΕ και άλλα πολλά.
> Όταν υπάρχει μονοπώλιο και ΜΗ ανταγωνισμός αυτά γίνονται.



Εχει γραφτεί πάμπολλες φορές.
Αυτά που γράφεις μπορούν να γίνουν ΜΟΝΟ αν το δίκτυο διαχωριστεί από τον ΟΤΕ και έχουν σε αυτό πρόσβαση ΟΛΟΙ (ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικοί) με τους ίδιους όρους και τιμές. Οσο το δίκτυο (και κυρίως το τελευταίο μίλι) ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ άλλος πλήν ΟΤΕ πρόκειται να επενδύσει εκτός κι αν είναι τρελλός

----------


## ethnik471

Καταλαβαίνω τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν.Αλλα τα εμπόδια είναι για να ξεπερνιούνται. Ήδη το FTTH αναφέρθηκε σαν λύση...Και άλλες εταιρίες πιο μικρές έχουν ξεκινήσει να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες FTTH με τιμές καλύτερες απο των μεγάλων παρόχων!

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν γινεται με τον υπαρχων συστημα να γινει καποιος εναλλακτικος 100% ανεξαρτητος. Ελπιζω με το FTTH στον μελλον να γινει αυτο που λες. Ηδη πιλοτικα το τρεχει η forthnet στη Νεα Σμυρνη.


Το FTTH θελει επενδυσεις στο δικτυο προσβασης.
Θα μπορουσαν να οργανωσουν μητροπολιτικα δικτυα συστεινοντας μια εταιρια για αυτον τον σκοπο οπως γινεται και στο εξωτερικο σε συνεργασια με τους δημους.
Αλλα αυτα τα κανουν οι σοβαρες εταιριες, οχι οι αρπακτικες εταιριες.
Μοναδικη εξαιρεση η HCN

----------


## utp

> Καταλαβαίνω τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν.Αλλα τα εμπόδια είναι για να ξεπερνιούνται. Ήδη το FTTH αναφέρθηκε σαν λύση...Και άλλες εταιρίες πιο μικρές έχουν ξεκινήσει να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες FTTH με τιμές καλύτερες απο των μεγάλων παρόχων!


Αμα γινει επενδυση για καλυψη νομών με FTTH οι τιμες των υπηρεσιων δεν θα ειναι χωμα οπως τωρα αλλα στα υψη. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μαζεψει πελατες ετσι και να κανει αποσβεση. Εντωμεταξυ ο μεσος χρηστης ιντερνετ ειναι υπερκαλυμενος ακομη και με ταχυτητες 10mbps του adsl

----------


## Godian

Επενδυσεις κανεις για να βγαλεις πολλα λεφτα μακροπροθεσμα . Στην Ελλαδα δε θα γινει ποτε

----------


## Gio Alex

> Τι κάθεστε ρε παιδιά και χάνετε χρόνο απορώ..Για 1 και 2 ευρώ...και 3 εγώ σου λέω...Τουλάχιστον με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.Και κατα την γνώμη μου, αν ισχύει αυτό που λες για τις καβάτζες στον χαλκό πολύ καλά κάνει.Μόνο αυτός επενδύει στο δίκτυο αυτής της έρμης χώρας, μόνο αυτός επενδύει, μόνο αυτός βάζει καμπίνες και ΟΛΟΙ περιμένουν απο τον ΟΤΕ. 
> Ας κάνουν δικιές τους επενδύσεις να είναι ανεξάρτητοι και αυτόνομοι να τους παραδεχτώ και μετά συζητάμε.


To δίκτυο δεν το έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ με δικά του λεφτά. Το έφτιαξε με τα ΔΙΚΑ μου και ΔΙΚΑ σου λεφτά, που μέσω του παγίου πλήρωνες εσύ, εγώ, ο δίπλα μου, ο παραδίπλα σου τοοοοοσα χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο και χρέωνε όσο ήθελε. Ας συσταθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος αυτόνομος οργανισμός που θα διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο, στο οποίο θα πληρώνειο κάθε πάροχος ανάλογα με την χρήση των πελατών του και μετά βλέπουμε τι επενδύσεις θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## NexTiN

> To δίκτυο δεν το έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ με δικά του λεφτά. Το έφτιαξε με τα ΔΙΚΑ μου και ΔΙΚΑ σου λεφτά, που μέσω του παγίου πλήρωνες εσύ, εγώ, ο δίπλα μου, ο παραδίπλα σου τοοοοοσα χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο και χρέωνε όσο ήθελε. Ας συσταθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος αυτόνομος οργανισμός που θα διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο, στο οποίο θα πληρώνειο κάθε πάροχος ανάλογα με την χρήση των πελατών του και μετά βλέπουμε τι επενδύσεις θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ


Ειδικά τώρα, που ο ΟΤΕ ανήκει στην DT και οι κυβερνήσεις μας είναι ανδρείκελα της Γερμανίας και του συναφιού της, θα αφήσουν ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ να φύγει το δίκτυο από τα χέρια τους...

----------


## ethnik471

> To δίκτυο δεν το έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ με δικά του λεφτά. Το έφτιαξε με τα ΔΙΚΑ μου και ΔΙΚΑ σου λεφτά, που μέσω του παγίου πλήρωνες εσύ, εγώ, ο δίπλα μου, ο παραδίπλα σου τοοοοοσα χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο και χρέωνε όσο ήθελε. Ας συσταθεί ένας ανεξάρτητος αυτόνομος οργανισμός που θα διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο, στο οποίο θα πληρώνειο κάθε πάροχος ανάλογα με την χρήση των πελατών του και μετά βλέπουμε τι επενδύσεις θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ


Ακριβώς!Το φτιάξαμε το δίκτυο και για τον χ-ψ λόγο που δεν θα αναλύσουμε τώρα ο ΟΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ πουλήθηκε.Τον αγόρασε ο Χ και μαζί και το δίκτυο.Έσκασε λεφτά, το αγόρασε και του ανήκει!

----------


## utp

Που καταληγουμε? Οτι η επιλογη παροχου ειναι λαχειο. Οι εχοντες προβληματικη γραμμη να πατε ΟΤΕ, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αποκατασταθει(οχι παντα και παλι). Οι αλλοι απολαμβανουν φουλ υπηρεσιες απο εναλλακτικους με χαμηλες τιμες. Ετσι ειναι αυτα. Και μην κραζετε τους εναλλακτικους παλι καλα που ηρθαν και αυτοι για τον ανταγωνισμο, ας λειτουργουν οπως λειτουργουν κουτσα στραβα. Με το μονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ σημερα αν υπηρχε θα διναμε 50 ευρω το μηνα για adsl + παγιο και κλησεις με χρονοχρεωση....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Που καταληγουμε? Οτι η επιλογη παροχου ειναι λαχειο. Οι εχοντες προβληματικη γραμμη να πατε ΟΤΕ, εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να αποκατασταθει(οχι παντα και παλι). Οι αλλοι απολαμβανουν φουλ υπηρεσιες απο εναλλακτικους με χαμηλες τιμες. Ετσι ειναι αυτα. Και μην κραζετε τους εναλλακτικους παλι καλα που ηρθαν και αυτοι για τον ανταγωνισμο, ας λειτουργουν οπως λειτουργουν κουτσα στραβα. Με το μονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ σημερα αν υπηρχε θα διναμε 50 ευρω το μηνα για adsl + παγιο και κλησεις με χρονοχρεωση....




Off Topic


		Συμφωνώ 100%. Αν δεν υπήρχε π.χ. η WIND με τόσο φθηνά πάγια, για να κάνουμε φορητότητα εκεί και μετά ο ήδη υπάρχων πάροχος να μας κάνει φοβερή προσφορά για να μείνουμε, θα ήμασταν χαμένοι από χέρι...  :Razz:  

Π.χ. εμένα η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και τώρα με HOL δίνοντας 24€ το μήνα, έχω 50άρι VDSL (μέχρι 45 Mbps πιάνω από Αστικό Κέντρο), Απεριόριστα Σταθερά, 300' προς κινητά και έχω 2 αριθμούς κινητού Vodafone με 120' προς όλους κάθε μήνα... 24€ σταθερά για 2 χρόνια (25 είναι κανονικά, αλλά γλιτώνω 1€ πληρώνοντας online με κάρτα).

Το ίδιο πακέτο η Deutsche Telekom, ουπς, ο ΟΤΕ ήθελα να πω ( :Razz: ), το έχει 50€ και αν δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί να το πουλάνε τόσο φθηνά, θα ήταν πάνω από 100€, για πλάκα...  :ROFL:  Έχουμε βγει εντελώς εκτός θέματος, αλλά καλό είναι κάποιοι να μάθετε μερικά πράγματα, πριν να τα ισοπεδώσετε όλα... Υπάρχουν αρκετοί ευχαριστημένοι πελάτες της Cyta και με μικρό πάγιο.

----------


## yiannis010

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Συμφωνώ 100%. Αν δεν υπήρχε π.χ. η WIND με τόσο φθηνά πάγια, για να κάνουμε φορητότητα εκεί και μετά ο ήδη υπάρχων πάροχος να μας κάνει φοβερή προσφορά για να μείνουμε, θα ήμασταν χαμένοι από χέρι...  
> 
> Π.χ. εμένα η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή και τώρα με HOL δίνοντας 24€ το μήνα, έχω 50άρι VDSL (μέχρι 45 Mbps πιάνω από Αστικό Κέντρο), Απεριόριστα Σταθερά, 300' προς κινητά και έχω 2 αριθμούς κινητού Vodafone με 120' προς όλους κάθε μήνα... 24€ σταθερά για 2 χρόνια (25 είναι κανονικά, αλλά γλιτώνω 1€ πληρώνοντας online με κάρτα).
> 
> Το ίδιο πακέτο η Deutsche Telekom, ουπς, ο ΟΤΕ ήθελα να πω (), το έχει 50€ και αν δεν υπήρχαν οι εναλλακτικοί να το πουλάνε τόσο φθηνά, θα ήταν πάνω από 100€, για πλάκα...  Έχουμε βγει εντελώς εκτός θέματος, αλλά καλό είναι κάποιοι να μάθετε μερικά πράγματα, πριν να τα ισοπεδώσετε όλα... Υπάρχουν αρκετοί ευχαριστημένοι πελάτες της Cyta και με μικρό πάγιο.


μια που ανφερθηκε το θεμα.να πω εδω πως ειμαι ενας απο τους ευχαριστημενους της cyta.ημουν πολλα χρονια στον οτε.ο λογαριασμος μου ερχοταν περιπου 110 την διμηνια.24 αρι ιντερνετ περιοερισμενα τα λεπτα των αστικων και 30 λεπτα στα κινητα.ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων που δεν μπορουσαν να λυθουν και ειχα τους τεχνικους σπιτι 2-3 φορες τον μηνα.πηρα την αποφαση εφυγα απο τον οτε μεταφερθηκα cyta και ησυχασα.μπορει να επεσε η συνδεση μου 1 μοναδα αλλα σταματησαν οι αποσυνδεσεις και βρεξει χιονισει θα πληρωσω 23 ευρω.μετα απο 2 μιση χρονια λοιπον στην cyta ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος απο οικονομικης και τεχνικης αποψης.μπορει να ημουν απο τους τυχερους δεν ξερω αλλα πλεον θεωρω το γεγονος πως ο οτε παρεχει καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση μυθο.

----------


## Godian

> μια που ανφερθηκε το θεμα.να πω εδω πως ειμαι ενας απο τους ευχαριστημενους της cyta.ημουν πολλα χρονια στον οτε.ο λογαριασμος μου ερχοταν περιπου 110 την διμηνια.24 αρι ιντερνετ περιοερισμενα τα λεπτα των αστικων και 30 λεπτα στα κινητα.ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων που δεν μπορουσαν να λυθουν και ειχα τους τεχνικους σπιτι 2-3 φορες τον μηνα.πηρα την αποφαση εφυγα απο τον οτε μεταφερθηκα cyta και ησυχασα.μπορει να επεσε η συνδεση μου 1 μοναδα αλλα σταματησαν οι αποσυνδεσεις και βρεξει χιονισει θα πληρωσω 23 ευρω.μετα απο 2 μιση χρονια λοιπον στην cyta ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος απο οικονομικης και τεχνικης αποψης.μπορει να ημουν απο τους τυχερους δεν ξερω αλλα πλεον θεωρω το γεγονος πως ο οτε παρεχει καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση μυθο.


πηγες ποτέ σε κανένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ να δηλώσεις τη βλάβη γραπτά;; 
Ο αδερφός μου έτσι έκανε. Είχε πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα και λάθη στη γραμμή και δεν έκαναν τίποτα. Μόλις την έκανε τη δήλωση γραπτά του άλλαξαν το ζεύγος και η γραμμή από 12 πήγε στα 16 και σταμάτησαν όλα. 

Δε θέλει κόπο θέλει τρόπο

----------


## yiannis010

> πηγες ποτέ σε κανένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ να δηλώσεις τη βλάβη γραπτά;; 
> Ο αδερφός μου έτσι έκανε. Είχε πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα και λάθη στη γραμμή και δεν έκαναν τίποτα. Μόλις την έκανε τη δήλωση γραπτά του άλλαξαν το ζεύγος και η γραμμή από 12 πήγε στα 16 και σταμάτησαν όλα. 
> 
> Δε θέλει κόπο θέλει τρόπο


ας μην απαντησω καλυτερα σε καποιον που η καλυτερη συμβουλη που εχει δωσει μεχρι τωρα σε καποιον που ειχε προβλημα ηταν να κανει 10 επανεκκινησεις καθημερινα στο ρουτερ και να πει στον παροχο πως κανει αποσυνδεσεις η γραμμη μονη της..ελεος .!!!

----------


## Godian

> ας μην απαντησω καλυτερα σε καποιον που η καλυτερη συμβουλη που εχει δωσει μεχρι τωρα σε καποιον που ειχε προβλημα ηταν να κανει 10 επανεκκινησεις καθημερινα στο ρουτερ και να πει στον παροχο πως κανει αποσυνδεσεις η γραμμη μονη της..ελεος .!!!


Αν δε μου αλλάζουν το ρουτερ και με γράφουν τι να κάνω;;  πάντα 
Θα υπάρχει λύση στο γράψιμο

----------


## yiannis010

> Αν δε μου αλλάζουν το ρουτερ και με γράφουν τι να κάνω;;  πάντα 
> Θα υπάρχει λύση στο γράψιμο


αν δεν το ζητησεις εγγραφως σε καταστημα cyta τ'ι περιμενεις;;; τρόπο χρειαζεται οχι κόπο.ασε με ρε godian.

----------


## Godian

> αν δεν το ζητησεις εγγραφως σε καταστημα cyta τ'ι περιμενεις;;; τρόπο χρειαζεται οχι κόπο.ασε με ρε godian.


Άμα δεν είχες μυαλό έτσι είναι φίλε μου

----------


## Thodoris92

Και εγώ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος με την cyta.Ήμουν παλιά οτε με 92 ευρω το δίμηνο και τώρα δίνω 36.'Ασε που όποτε έβρεχε με οτε είχα 3-4 αποσυνδέσεις κάθε φορά και τώρα άμα δεν κάνω εγώ restart το router η γραμμή δεν πέφτει ποτέ.Τους έχω πάρει τηλ ~5 φορές,μόνο την μία χρειάστηκε να περιμενω κανα 5λεπτο,όλες τις άλλες το σήκωναν με την μία...Δεν ξαναγυρνάω στον οτε με καμία δύναμη...

----------


## mike_871

> Και εγώ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος με την cyta.Ήμουν παλιά οτε με 92 ευρω το δίμηνο και τώρα δίνω 36.'Ασε που όποτε έβρεχε με οτε είχα 3-4 αποσυνδέσεις κάθε φορά και τώρα άμα δεν κάνω εγώ restart το router η γραμμή δεν πέφτει ποτέ.Τους έχω πάρει τηλ ~5 φορές,μόνο την μία χρειάστηκε να περιμενω κανα 5λεπτο,όλες τις άλλες το σήκωναν με την μία...Δεν ξαναγυρνάω στον οτε με καμία δύναμη...


ποσα σου εδοσε η cyta να τα πεις αυτα?Kappa

----------


## Thodoris92

Πόσα μου πήρε ο οτε να λές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yiannis010

> Πόσα μου πήρε ο οτε να λές


γιατι να φυγεις απο τον οτε....;;;;θα μπορουσες να κανεις γραπτο αιτημα  σε καταστημα του οτε και να λυθει το προβλημα οπως εκανε και ο αδερφος του godian.θελει κοπο οχι τροπο.το λεει και ο godian :Razz:

----------


## Thodoris92

> γιατι να φυγεις απο τον οτε....;;;;θα μπορουσες να κανεις γραπτο αιτημα  σε καταστημα του οτε και να λυθει το προβλημα οπως εκανε και ο αδερφος του godian.θελει κοπο οχι τροπο.το λεει και ο godian


Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά  δεν με είχαν πάρει τηλ για αντιπροσφορά από οτε...ήταν εκείνες οι εποχές προ κρίσης, που υπήρχε το χρήμα και δεν τους ένοιαζαν και πολύ οι πελάτες...

----------


## yiannis010

> Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά  δεν με είχαν πάρει τηλ για αντιπροσφορά από οτε...ήταν εκείνες οι εποχές προ κρίσης, που υπήρχε το χρήμα και δεν τους ένοιαζαν και πολύ οι πελάτες...


ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι.και μενα που με πηραν τι καταλαβα;φαγωθηκανε με την δωροεπιταγη στα καταστηματα γερμανος.ουτε την αναγνωριση κλησεων δεν αφαιρουσαν απο τον λογαριασμο αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν στο 2ευρω.αν και νομιζω πως τωρα κατι πρεπει να χαμηλωσε στον οτε  σε οτι αφορα  καινουργιους πελατες.

----------


## darkmoon

Παιδιά η cyta βάζει κόφτες πλέον;
Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12 Mbps είναι σα να υπάρχει κόφτης στα 900mb/sec.

----------


## Godian

> Παιδιά η cyta βάζει κόφτες πλέον;
> Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12 Mbps είναι σα να υπάρχει κόφτης στα 900mb/sec.


Δε νομίζω φίλε μου. Εγώ στα 11 κλειδωνω και κατεβάζω με 1,1μβ παίζουν πολλά ρόλο όταν κατεβάζεις. Όχι μόνο πόσο τραβάς αλλα και πόσα σου δίνουν

----------


## darkmoon

Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να το τσεκάρω αυτό;
Με κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua.gr ας πούμε;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να το τσεκάρω αυτό;
> Με κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua.gr ας πούμε;


*Έλεγχος ταχύτητας και σταθερότητας του downloading * 


*Spoiler:*




*Έλεγχος ταχύτητας και σταθερότητας του downloading * 

Κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση του modem/router από το ρεύμα, το βγάζουμε, περιμένουμε 2~3 λεπτά και μετά το συνδέουμε πάλι. Mπαίνουμε στο μενού και σημειώνουμε την ταχύτητα που έχουμε στο Down.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!* 
Ο έλεγχος θα πρέπει να γίνει με τον υπολογιστή να είναι *ενσύρματα*  συνδεδεμένος με το ρούτερ και* χωρίς* να υπάρχει άλλη ενεργή σύνδεση στο Internet.

 Mπαίνουμε σε έναν FTP server και επιλέγουμε να κατεβάσουμε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο(π.χ.5GB). Παρακολουθούμε για μερικά λεπτά την ταχύτητα που κατεβάζουμε και την διακύμανση που έχει.
H ταχύτητα κατά την διάρκεια του downloading θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου στο 1/10 της πραγματικής μας ταχύτητας, έτσι όπως την βλέπουμε μέσα από 
το μενού του ρούτερ.
Επίσης αν η γραμμή μας είναι σταθερή, δεν θα πρέπει να έχουμε σημαντική διακύμανση η οποία να υπερβαίνει τα 100~200 KB/sec.

----------


## Godian

> Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να το τσεκάρω αυτό;
> Με κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο από το ntua.gr ας πούμε;


Δε ξέρω φίλε μου..... Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο πάντως

----------


## yiannis010

> Παιδιά η cyta βάζει κόφτες πλέον;
> Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12 Mbps είναι σα να υπάρχει κόφτης στα 900mb/sec.


μηπως θα έπρεπενα ανεβασεις και κανενα στατιστικο απο τα στοιχεια του ρουτερ?σε οτι αφορα για τον σωστο τροπο ο sweet dream πιο πανω εχει απολυτο δικιο σε οτι αφορα τον ελεγχο για τον ftp σερβερ

- - - Updated - - -




> Δε ξέρω φίλε μου..... Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο πάντως


απαντηση με βαθος και πλατος! :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

Είχα και έχω ένα θεματάκι με τον συγχρονισμό και την ταχύτητα από τις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι τούδε, όπου η σύνδεση έπεφτε και η γραμμή τερμάτιζε στα 8 Mbps, ενώ πρίν κανονικά στα 14Mbps με δυνατότητα εώς 16. Ήρθε τεχνικός CYTA και το ελέγχει 2 φορές, στην δε δεύτερη *σήμερα 14-9-2015* άλλαξε το modem( επιτέλους έχω καινούριο modem ZXHN H208N
   !!!) Παρ όλο που στο θέμα του συγχρονισμού βελτιώθηκε με την αντικατάσταση, η ταχύτητα της γραμμής παραμμένει χαμηλότερη από ότι πρίν ακόμη και στο upload που είναι 100Kbps χαμηλότερο. Περιμένω τώρα αύριο μεθαύριο τι θα μου πούνε καθώς η καρτέλα στις βλάβες είναι ανοιχτή....Πάντως από εξυπηρέτηση μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παράπονο. Πήγε δυο φορές ο τεχνικός στο κέντρο και στο σπίτι σήμερα για να πάρει μετρήσεις και το ψάχνουν το θέμα πραγματικά όσο καλύτερα μπορούν.

----------


## darkmoon

Θα ανεβάσω στατιστικά μεθαύριο βράδυ.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## drspiros

Μακράν οι πιο άχρηστοι, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο! Σήμερα μου έκαναν φραγή για "απλήρωτο" λογαριασμό που έχει εξοφληθεί από τις 7 Αυγούστου, όπως φυσικά και ο επόμενος!! Με υποχρέωσαν να τους στείλω ό,τι αποδεικτικό είχα (μέχρι και κίνηση πιστωτικής κάρτας) και αποφάνθηκαν ότι δεν τους κάνει και πρέπει να τρέχω στις τράπεζες. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, έφυγα!

----------


## yiannis010

> Μακράν οι πιο άχρηστοι, για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο! Σήμερα μου έκαναν φραγή για "απλήρωτο" λογαριασμό που έχει εξοφληθεί από τις 7 Αυγούστου, όπως φυσικά και ο επόμενος!! Με υποχρέωσαν να τους στείλω ό,τι αποδεικτικό είχα (μέχρι και κίνηση πιστωτικής κάρτας) και αποφάνθηκαν ότι δεν τους κάνει και πρέπει να τρέχω στις τράπεζες. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, έφυγα!


μισο λεπτο για να καταλαβω. τους εστειλες το αποδεικτικο του πληρωμενου λογαριασμου και δεν το αναγνωρισαν;

----------


## drspiros

Τους προώθησα και το απαντητικό email που έλαβα όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η συναλλαγή και το αποδεικτικό κίνησης της κάρτας μέσω της οποίας έγινε η πληρωμή, αλλά δεν τους έκανε. Θα πάω και στην τράπεζα να δω τι άλλο θέλουν, αλλά πραγματικά τώρα θέλω να το χοντρύνω όσο δεν πάει.

----------


## Godian

Με τι τρόπο το πληρωσες φίλε μου;;;  εννοώ με πάγια εντολή;;  η μέσα από το site  της Cyta;

----------


## dimangelid

> Τους προώθησα και το απαντητικό email που έλαβα όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η συναλλαγή και το αποδεικτικό κίνησης της κάρτας μέσω της οποίας έγινε η πληρωμή, αλλά δεν τους έκανε. Θα πάω και στην τράπεζα να δω τι άλλο θέλουν, αλλά πραγματικά τώρα θέλω να το χοντρύνω όσο δεν πάει.


Νομίζω ότι δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Άκου λέει δεν τους κάνουν τα αποδεικτικά κίνησης και το e-mail. Να κάτσουν να βρουν οι ίδιοι μέσα από την τράπεζά τους την συναλλαγή σου. Απίστευτοι!!!

----------


## ethnik471

CYTA  :Rocker:

----------


## anthip09

Το λογιστήριο τους όσο πάει γίνεται και χειρότερο...απλά τραγικό..

----------


## drspiros

H πληρωμή έγινε από το site της Cyta. Πάντως, μετά το δημόσιο ξ3χ3σ1μ0 στο fb αποδείχτηκαν πολύ γρήγοροι και αποτελεσματικοί (εν αντιθέσει με την ανεκδιήγητη υπάλληλο του τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης) και η γραμμή επανενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα.

----------


## Hetfield

> H πληρωμή έγινε από το site της Cyta. Πάντως, μετά το δημόσιο ξ3χ3σ1μ0 στο fb αποδείχτηκαν πολύ γρήγοροι και αποτελεσματικοί (εν αντιθέσει με την ανεκδιήγητη υπάλληλο του τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης) και η γραμμή επανενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα.


Δεν φταιει η υπαλληλος.
Η διαδικασια τους φταιει και το λογιστηριο τους, η υπαλληλος δεν μπορει να σε ενημερωσει για κατι που δεν βλεπει.

Δυστυχως παρατηρω οτι το λογιστηριο τους καταρρεει.

----------


## umay

Το λογιστήριο της CYTA, έχει ήδη καταρρεύσει. Πολλοί έχουν διακόψει τις πάγιες εντολές διότι συνεχώς έρχονται λανθασμένοι λογαριασμοί. Εδώ και 4 μήνες μου έρχεται κάθε φορά διαφορετικός λογαριασμός αναίτια, ενώ σε τηλεφωνήματα στην εταιρεία λαμβάνω την υπόσχεση ότι στον επόμενο λογαριασμό θα τακτοποιηθεί το θέμα...
Η εικόνα των οικονομικών υπηρεσιών του παρόχου, δεν δείχνει σοβαρότητα και προβάλλει ένα πρόσωπο εταιρείας που βρίσκεται σε παρακμή. Αυτό δυστυχώς δημιουργεί πολύ αρνητικές προϋποθέσεις για την ανάπτυξη της εταιρείας, ακόμα και για τη διατήρηση του πελατολογίου. Σκέτη αγανάκτηση είναι !!!  :RTFM:

----------


## Godian

Link Status    Connected
Rate (Up/Down)    1023/11506 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)    8.6/7.9 dB
Modulation Type    ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)    12.4/17.7 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)    12.4/19.9 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)    Interleaved/Interleaved
Max Rate(Up/Down)    1052/12420 kbps
Interleave depth    4
Annex Type    AnnexA
CRC errors    0

τι παιζει ρε παιδια? πριν ημουν με 6 SNR και τωρα με 8 αλλα ακομα ειναι στα ιδια απλα ανεβηκε 300 παραπανω πριν κλειδωνα στα 11200. ειναι καλο ευτο που εγινε δε λεω.....
αρα για να πηγε 8 και να μην επεσε η ταχυτητα αρα εχουν κοφτες

τωρα που το κοιταω επεσε στα 7.7 το SNR  αρα δεν ειναι σταθερη η γραμμη?

----------


## Hetfield

Crosstalk ονομαζεται. Για αυτο μπορει καθε φορα να βλεπεις και διαφορετικα στατιστικα. 
Μαλλον μειωθηκε στη γραμμη σου οποτε αυτο ειναι θετικο

----------


## Godian

> Crosstalk ονομαζεται. Για αυτο μπορει καθε φορα να βλεπεις και διαφορετικα στατιστικα. 
> Μαλλον μειωθηκε στη γραμμη σου οποτε αυτο ειναι θετικο


ναι ομως το SNR δε θα επρεπε να αλλαζει γιατι ειχα παρει τοτε και εγω ειπα να το βαλουν 6. Λες να το αλλαξαν απο μονοι τους?

----------


## Hetfield

Οχι. Αλλαζει απο μονο του. Πολλες φορες δε γινεται να ειναι παντα σταθερο.

----------


## Godian

> Οχι. Αλλαζει απο μονο του. Πολλες φορες δε γινεται να ειναι παντα σταθερο.


δηλαδη αμα τους πω τωρα να το βαλουν στα θα παει πιο πανω?

----------


## ethnik471

Δεν ξέρω για τους κόφτες, αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 18mbps περίπου και τώρα με CYTA και με χίλια ζόρια αφου έριξαν το SNR πιάνουμε 15 απο τα 14 ! 
Είπαμε, CYTA  :Rocker:

----------


## Hetfield

> δηλαδη αμα τους πω τωρα να το βαλουν στα θα παει πιο πανω?


Δεν εχει νοημα. Καλως ή κακως το adsl προτυπο ειναι φτιαγμενο για να φτασει το χαλκινο καλωδιο στα ορια του, ακομα και μια μικρη μεταβολη μπορει να επηρεασει τη γραμμη σου (αρα και τον λογο θορυβου, aka noise margin).
Ο παροχος σου μπορει να σου κανει τις καταλληλες ρυθμισεις για να ειναι στα 6db με τα δεδομενα που επικρατουν εκεινη την στιγμη, αλλα πολλες φορες αυτα τα δεδομενα αλλαζουν. 
Καθε φορα θα τους παιρνεις τηλεφωνο για να το αλλαζουν; Ειναι μη πρακτικο.

Γνωμη μου ειναι καλυτερα να εισαι και 1Mbps κατω αλλα να εχεις σταθερη γραμμη (με λογο θορυβου στα 8). Γιατι αν εχεις μια γραμμη που παραγει σφαλματα, τοτε κι αυτο το 1Mbps το χανεις, κι αρκετες φορες το χανεις πολλαπλασια.

----------


## Godian

Πάλι μαζεύω καμία φορά crc errors όμως. Σήμερα μάζεψα 6

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά 45 crc errors στο download είναι ανεκτο;;  την ημέρα καμία φορά τα μαζεύει

----------


## prodromosfan

τωρα με τις βροχες νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο να παρατηρουμε αυξημενο αριθμο αποσυνδεσεων, λαθων κλπ 
ειναι γνωστή η κατασταση του δικτύου στη χωρα μας 


να πω κι εγω με τη σειρά μου οτι 
οντως το λογιστηριο τους ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτο τον τελευταιο καιρο (κανα χρονο και ) οσον αφορα τη λειτουργια του

----------


## Hetfield

> Παιδιά 45 crc errors στο download είναι ανεκτο;;  την ημέρα καμία φορά τα μαζεύει


45 crc errors στα δεκαδες εκατομμυρια πακετα που μπορει να εχουν διακινηθει απ' την στιγμη του κλειδωματος σου, ειναι μια απειροελαχιστη (σχεδον μιδαμινη) τιμη.
Το εχουμε αναφερει και παλαιοτερα.

Προβλημα θα υπηρχε αν π.χ. μεσα σε δυο/τρεις μερες εβλεπες 10.000-100.000 crc errors

----------


## ethnik471

> τωρα με τις βροχες νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο να παρατηρουμε αυξημενο αριθμο αποσυνδεσεων, λαθων κλπ 
> ειναι γνωστή η κατασταση του δικτύου στη χωρα μας 
> 
> 
> να πω κι εγω με τη σειρά μου οτι 
> οντως το λογιστηριο τους ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτο τον τελευταιο καιρο (κανα χρονο και ) οσον αφορα τη λειτουργια του


Μια χαρά είναι το δίκτυο της χώρας μας, ειδικά με τα δεδομένα που έχουμε.Απλά υπάρχουν όντως περιοχές με προβληματικό δίκτυο (για πολλούς λόγους).Πολλές πόλεις της Δυτικής Ευρώπης θα θελαν να είναι στην δική μας κατάσταση, πίστεψέ με.... 
Βέβαια η κατάσταση πάντα επιδινόνεται όταν έχουμε CYTA  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dimangelid

Μια και αναφέρθηκε το δίκτυο της χώρας μας: έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς σε τι κατάσταση μπορεί να είναι το δίκτυο χαλκού στην Αγγλία π.χ. που έχει και πολύ περισσότερη υγρασία από εμάς; Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να έχω τα 14-15 μου mbps και να μπορώ να κατεβάσω και τα torrent μου και ότι μου έρθει στο μυαλό, παρά τα 50-80-100mbps και να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω ότι πραγματικά θέλω  :Wink:

----------


## ethnik471

> Μια και αναφέρθηκε το δίκτυο της χώρας μας: έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς σε τι κατάσταση μπορεί να είναι το δίκτυο χαλκού στην Αγγλία π.χ. που έχει και πολύ περισσότερη υγρασία από εμάς; Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να έχω τα 14-15 μου mbps και να μπορώ να κατεβάσω και τα torrent μου και ότι μου έρθει στο μυαλό, παρά τα 50-80-100mbps *και να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω ότι πραγματικά θέλω*


Και αυτό ισχύει.Χαρακτηριστικά μου έλεγε φιλαράκι που το ρώτησα τι ίντερνετ έχει στην Γερμανία, 50mbps αλλα τι να τα κάνω αφου δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω "τίποτα" ?

Όσο για την Αγγλία,υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο πολλές αναφορές για περιπτώσεις χειρότερες απο τις δικές μας λόγω του χαλκού τους.Και απο μέλη εδω μεσα που έχουν ζήσει στην Αγγλία λένε πως τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα απ'οτι εδώ (που μια χαρα είναι, εκτός κάποιων περιπτώσεων).

Anyway καλύτερα να μη ξεφύγουμε απο το θέμα...

----------


## dimangelid

> Και αυτό ισχύει.Χαρακτηριστικά μου έλεγε φιλαράκι που το ρώτησα τι ίντερνετ έχει στην Γερμανία, 50mbps αλλα τι να τα κάνω αφου δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω "τίποτα" ?
> 
> Όσο για την Αγγλία,υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο πολλές αναφορές για περιπτώσεις χειρότερες απο τις δικές μας λόγω του χαλκού τους.Και απο μέλη εδω μεσα που έχουν ζήσει στην Αγγλία λένε πως τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα απ'οτι εδώ (που μια χαρα είναι, εκτός κάποιων περιπτώσεων).
> 
> Anyway καλύτερα να μη ξεφύγουμε απο το θέμα...


Για την Γερμανία έχω εμπειρία και προσωπικά και από φίλο που μένει αρκετά χρόνια εκεί  :Wink:  Είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες, τα πρόστιμα σκάνε στο σπίτι του καθενός που θα κατεβάσει torrent και πολλά τραγούδια στο youtube είναι κλειδωμένα για "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" ...

----------


## Valder

Αρχίσανε και σε μένα οι ιστορίες με τα λογιστήρια. Οτι να ναι ήρθε ο λογαριασμός Σεπτεμβρίου. :Closed topic:

----------


## stelios120

εάν δεν φάνε καταγγελίες δεν βλέπω φως.

----------


## Godian

Εμένα δε βγήκε ακόμα το pdf

----------


## Hetfield

> εάν δεν φάνε καταγγελίες δεν βλέπω φως.


Γιατι να μπλεξεις;
Υπαρχουν πολλες αξιοπιστες επιλογες.

----------


## 3lbereth

Τί στην ευχή κάνουνε πάλι; Ενώ εξόφλησα κανονικά κι έγκαιρα το λογαριασμό του Αυγούστου (μου είχαν στείλει και sms με το σωστό ποσό) τώρα μου βγάζει 8 λεπτά απλήρωτα απο στρογγυλοποίηση προηγούμενου λογαριασμού! Αφού δεν το 'χουν κι οι περισσότεροι πληρώνουμε με ebanking ή κάρτα γιατί στην ευχή στρογγυλοποιούν τους λογαριασμούς;

[εδιτ]
...και για να τιμωρήσει, με το που πάτησα Υποβολή, έπεσε το 'ντερνέτι!

----------


## manospcistas

Μάλλον πάει για κλείσιμο το μαγαζάκι.

Χτες 25/09 γίνεται μετάβαση από ADSL σε VDSL και ενώ μου είχαν πει ότι δεν θα μείνω καθόλου χωρίς ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο, στις 14:30 κόπηκαν όλα.
30 λεπτά από το κινητό μου στο 13811, δεν απαντάει κανείς. Στο Facebook, δεν απαντάει κανείς. Στο call back δεν με πήραν ποτέ τηλέφωνο. Για email ας μην το συζητήσουμε.

Τελικά αναγκάστηκα και πήγα σε φίλο μου με Cyta για να πάρω τηλέφωνο στο 13811 και φτιάχτηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι, αφού είχαν ξεχάσει να περάσουν στο σύστημα το VDSL modem...

----------


## utp

Το μαγαζακι ειναι σε ανοδο, και φυσικα δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στην αυξανομενη πελατεια. Σιγα σιγα! :Razz:

----------


## lak100

> Μάλλον πάει για κλείσιμο το μαγαζάκι.
> 
> Χτες 25/09 γίνεται μετάβαση από ADSL σε VDSL και ενώ μου είχαν πει ότι δεν θα μείνω καθόλου χωρίς ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο, στις 14:30 κόπηκαν όλα.
> 30 λεπτά από το κινητό μου στο 13811, δεν απαντάει κανείς. Στο Facebook, δεν απαντάει κανείς. Στο call back δεν με πήραν ποτέ τηλέφωνο. Για email ας μην το συζητήσουμε.
> 
> Τελικά αναγκάστηκα και πήγα σε φίλο μου με Cyta για να πάρω τηλέφωνο στο 13811 και φτιάχτηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι, αφού είχαν ξεχάσει να περάσουν στο σύστημα το VDSL modem...


για αληλ φορα να ξερεις οτι παιρνεις 2155013877 για εξυπηρετηση πελατων και 2155013811 για τεχνικη υποστηριξη και τα 2 ειναι με αστικη χρεωση η δωρεαν εαν εχεις καποιο πακετο με χρονο ομιλιας στο κινητο

----------


## Godian

Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο για προσφορά στη cyta  το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει 1 Νοεμβρίου. 
Από 16.10€ το μήνα που δίνω μου έκαναν προσφορά στα 18€ αλλά δε μου άρεσε. Και λέω από το να δίνω 18€ στη cyta γιατί να μη πάω forthnet που είναι καλύτερη στη περιοχή μου;;;  

Άσε που μπορεί να με πάρουν και για καλύτερη προσφορά.

----------


## dimangelid

> Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο για προσφορά στη cyta  το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει 1 Νοεμβρίου. 
> Από 16.10€ το μήνα που δίνω μου έκαναν προσφορά στα 18€ αλλά δε μου άρεσε. Και λέω από το να δίνω 18€ στη cyta γιατί να μη πάω forthnet που είναι καλύτερη στη περιοχή μου;;;  
> 
> Άσε που μπορεί να με πάρουν και για καλύτερη προσφορά.


Πόσο καλύτερα από τα 16,10; Θες με 10 ευρώ;

----------


## Godian

> Πόσο καλύτερα από τα 16,10; Θες με 10 ευρώ;


Όχι στα ίδια ήθελα για ακόμα ένα χρόνο....αλλά αυτός λέει 18€ τώρα έκανα αίτηση φορητοτητας στην forthnet πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη ενεργοποιησης.  Με 17,90€ να δούμε τι κάνει και αυτή.  Όλη στη γειτονιά μου cyta έχουν

----------


## sakisastra

Το συμβολαιο σου ληγει 1 Νοεμβριου και εσυ εκανες αιτηση στην forthnet απο τωρα?

----------


## dimangelid

> Το συμβολαιο σου ληγει 1 Νοεμβριου και εσυ εκανες αιτηση στην forthnet απο τωρα?


Μετά θα γκρινιάζει για τα τέλη πρόωρης αποσύνδεσης που θα τον χρεώσουν...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όχι στα ίδια ήθελα για ακόμα ένα χρόνο....αλλά αυτός λέει 18€ τώρα έκανα αίτηση φορητοτητας στην forthnet πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη ενεργοποιησης.  Με 17,90€ να δούμε τι κάνει και αυτή.  Όλη στη γειτονιά μου cyta έχουν


Δεν έπρεπε να κάνεις φορητότητα τόσο γρήγορα, ούτε καν την 1η Νοεμβρίου... Ασ' το να λήξει πρώτα το συμβόλαιο και μετά κάνεις αλλού... Η ενεργοποίηση σε άλλο πάροχο θέλει 2 εβδομάδες και θα πληρώσεις "πρόστιμο" στη Cyta αν φύγεις πρόωρα... 

Ίσως δεν πάρεις ούτε καλύτερη προσφορά, γι' αυτό το λόγο, για το ότι υπάρχουν Τέλη Αποσύνδεσης... Οπότε μετά θα μπλέξεις. Εκτός κι αν η ανανέωση που είχες κάνει ήταν τηλεφωνικά, οπότε μπορείς ακόμα και ν' αφήσεις τα Τέλη Αποσύνδεσης απλήρωτα, γιατί δεν έχεις υπογράψει... Πάντως προσφορά μην περιμένεις, πολύ δύσκολο. Και η Forthnet δε θα σου χαρίσει τόσο εύκολα τα Τέλη Ενεργοποίησης. Ακόμα και να συμφωνήστε τηλεφωνικά, μετά μπορείς να βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως...

_Y.Γ. Τελικά είσαι ευχαριστημένος με Cyta ή όχι? Γιατί πέρσι, έλεγες για βδομάδες, ότι ψάχνεις ευκαιρία να φύγεις και μετά πήρες τηλέφωνο τη Cyta για ανανέωση και αργότερα ότι είσαι ευχαριστημένος..._

----------


## Godian

> Το συμβολαιο σου ληγει 1 Νοεμβριου και εσυ εκανες αιτηση στην forthnet απο τωρα?


Ο λογαριασμός είναι πληρωμενος φίλε για αυτό το μήνα. Πιο το πρόβλημα;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έπρεπε να κάνεις φορητότητα τόσο γρήγορα, ούτε καν την 1η Νοεμβρίου... Ασ' το να λήξει πρώτα το συμβόλαιο και μετά κάνεις αλλού... Η ενεργοποίηση σε άλλο πάροχο θέλει 2 εβδομάδες και θα πληρώσεις "πρόστιμο" στη Cyta αν φύγεις πρόωρα... 
> 
> Ίσως δεν πάρεις ούτε καλύτερη προσφορά, γι' αυτό το λόγο, για το ότι υπάρχουν Τέλη Αποσύνδεσης... Οπότε μετά θα μπλέξεις. Εκτός κι αν η ανανέωση που είχες κάνει ήταν τηλεφωνικά, οπότε μπορείς ακόμα και ν' αφήσεις τα Τέλη Αποσύνδεσης απλήρωτα, γιατί δεν έχεις υπογράψει... Πάντως προσφορά μην περιμένεις, πολύ δύσκολο. Και η Forthnet δε θα σου χαρίσει τόσο εύκολα τα Τέλη Ενεργοποίησης. Ακόμα και να συμφωνήστε τηλεφωνικά, μετά μπορείς να βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως...
> 
> _Y.Γ. Τελικά είσαι ευχαριστημένος με Cyta ή όχι? Γιατί πέρσι, έλεγες για βδομάδες, ότι ψάχνεις ευκαιρία να φύγεις και μετά πήρες τηλέφωνο τη Cyta για ανανέωση και αργότερα ότι είσαι ευχαριστημένος..._


Ναι τηλεφωνικά ήταν η ανανέωση φίλε μου....  Ο λογαριασμός πληρωθηκε 30 Σεπτεμβρίου με πάγια εντολή. Είναι για τον τρέχων μήνα. Όπως όλοι. Δηλαδή για τον Νοέμβριο....  Δε χάνουν τίποτα από εμένα

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν εκανα φορητοτητα. απλα ρωτουσα να μαθω. Θα κανω τελικα 1 του επομενου μηνα που τελειωνει το συμβολαιο μου.....
Αντε να δουμε θα ειναι καλυτερα εκει?

----------


## yiannis010

> Ο λογαριασμός είναι πληρωμενος φίλε για αυτό το μήνα. Πιο το πρόβλημα;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι τηλεφωνικά ήταν η ανανέωση φίλε μου....  Ο λογαριασμός πληρωθηκε 30 Σεπτεμβρίου με πάγια εντολή. Είναι για τον τρέχων μήνα. Όπως όλοι. Δηλαδή για τον Νοέμβριο....  Δε χάνουν τίποτα από εμένα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


ο φιλος πιο πανω εκανε μαι ερωτηση .αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος με την cyta γιατι ανα 15ημερο αλλαζεις γνωμη .πληρωνεις 16.1 και σου ζηταν τωρα 18€....ΟΚ μεχρι εδω.για ποιοτητα δεν το συζηταμε εχεις πει απειρες φορες πως εισαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι εκει που βρισκεσαι δεν μπορει να τρεξει περισσοτερο και δεν μαζευει και error το ρουτερ.μπορεις να μας πεις τι προσφερει h cyta στα 18€ και τί h forthnet στα 17.9 για να μπορεσουμε να εχουμε μια αποψη; τιμη για φορητοτητα λεπτα ομιλιας αν εχεις τηλεφωνο...το ρουτερ ειναι με χρησιδανειο ή ειναι οπως wind και vofafone που πληρωνεις το ρουτερ......το μονο που παρεθεσες μεχρι τωρα ειναι οι τελικες τιμες

----------


## Godian

Βασικα η προσφορα ειναι στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 18 το μηνα το ρουτερ γραφει ειναι δωρεαν δε πληρωνω τιποτα. αν και εχω και ενα ΝΕΤGEAR που μπορω να βαλω. δε φευγω ουτε επειδη δεν ειναι καλη ποιοτικα ουτε τιποτα.... το πρωτο χρονο εδινα 19 το μηνα 24αρα χωρις πακετα στη τηλεφωνια δε τα χρειαζομαι μονο ιντερνετ θελω το δευτερο χρονο ασημενιος πελατης μου εκανα στα 16,10 το μηνα για το ιντερνετ .
τωρα που γινομαι χρυσος παει 18 χωρις τιποτα αλλο αυτο ηταν δε μου ειπαν αλλα πακετα τιποτα . 18 το μηνα μου λεει μονο το ιντερνετ.
τοτε γιατι ειναι η μουφα χρυσος πελατης? για το μαρκετιγκ
προτιμο να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και να πληρωνω τα ιδια και να δωσω και 35 ευρω για τελη ενεργοποιησεις παρα να δινω στη cyta τα λεφτα μου χωρις καθυστερηση σε κανενα λογαριασμο στα 2 χρονια που ειμαι.

----------


## yiannis010

> Βασικα η προσφορα ειναι στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 18 το μηνα το ρουτερ γραφει ειναι δωρεαν δε πληρωνω τιποτα. αν και εχω και ενα ΝΕΤGEAR που μπορω να βαλω. δε φευγω ουτε επειδη δεν ειναι καλη ποιοτικα ουτε τιποτα.... το πρωτο χρονο εδινα 19 το μηνα 24αρα χωρις πακετα στη τηλεφωνια δε τα χρειαζομαι μονο ιντερνετ θελω το δευτερο χρονο ασημενιος πελατης μου εκανα στα 16,10 το μηνα για το ιντερνετ .
> τωρα που γινομαι χρυσος παει 18 χωρις τιποτα αλλο αυτο ηταν δε μου ειπαν αλλα πακετα τιποτα . 18 το μηνα μου λεει μονο το ιντερνετ.
> τοτε γιατι ειναι η μουφα χρυσος πελατης? για το μαρκετιγκ
> προτιμο να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και να πληρωνω τα ιδια και να δωσω και 35 ευρω για τελη ενεργοποιησεις παρα να δινω στη cyta τα λεφτα μου χωρις καθυστερηση σε κανενα λογαριασμο στα 2 χρονια που ειμαι.


Οκ. Αν θέλει ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος γιατί αν απαντήσω εγώ θα μου πεις πως είμαι εμπαθής

----------


## Godian

> Οκ. Αν θέλει ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος γιατί αν απαντήσω εγώ θα μου πεις πως είμαι εμπαθής


Δεν εισαι?

----------


## yiannis010

> Δεν εισαι?


Όχι δεν είμαι. Αλλά ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί ίσως να εξηγήσει κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα από μένα. Ή μάλλον να σου δώσει να τα καταλάβεις καλύτερα.

----------


## Godian

> Όχι δεν είμαι. Αλλά ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί ίσως να εξηγήσει κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα από μένα. Ή μάλλον να σου δώσει να τα καταλάβεις καλύτερα.


επιμενω να μου πεις εσυ. Θα τα ακουσω με προσοχη

----------


## Hetfield

Ενταξει δεν θα περιμενουμε και τελευταια στιγμη να δουμε το καραβι να βουλιαζει και να ψαχνουμε παροχο.
Κατα διαολου παει η Cyta κι ειναι κριμα γιατι εγω προσωπικα τον ειχα για premium παροχο πριν αρχισει τα ανεκδοτα με τα "19€ τα παντα ολα".

----------


## sakisastra

Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από Godian Όχι στα ίδια ήθελα για ακόμα ένα χρόνο....αλλά αυτός λέει 18€ τώρα έκανα αίτηση φορητοτητας στην forthnet πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη ενεργοποιησης. Με 17,90€ να δούμε τι κάνει και αυτή. Όλη στη γειτονιά μου cyta έχουν

Αρχικό μήνυμα από Godian  Δεν εκανα φορητοτητα. απλα ρωτουσα να μαθω. Θα κανω τελικα 1 του επομενου μηνα που τελειωνει το συμβολαιο μου.....
Αντε να δουμε θα ειναι καλυτερα εκει?

Τελικα ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις?εκανες η οχι φορητοτητα?Αποφασισε επιτελους για να καταλαβουμε και εμεις τι θελεις να πεις...πφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## ethnik471

Λίγο άσχετο αλλα παρατηρώ οτι 2-3 μέλη συγκεκριμένα τα βάζουν συνεχώς με τον χρήστη Godian.Συνεχώς όμως, σε σημείο που καταντάει γραφικό.Εαν δεν θέλετε ή δεν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε ή αν θεωρείται ακομα και οτι σας/μας κοροϊδεύει απλά αγνοήστε!
Το παράξενο βέβαια της υπόθεσης είναι πως εδώ και μερικές σελίδες κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνεται τι θέλει να πει ο Godian ενω εγώ καταλαβαίνω μια χαρά καθώς ο άνθρωπος απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω και στην γραμματική και στο συντακτικό τα πάει πολύ καλά και μάλιστα ότι γράφει το αναλύει....τι να πω...μπορεί αν έχω υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις και να είμαι πιο έξυπνος...

Δεν είναι κατι προσωπικό απλά βλέπω συνεχώς μια στοχοποίηση που θεωρώ οτι δεν αρμόζει σε "οικογενειακά" περιβάλλοντα όπως το adslgr....

----------


## sakisastra

Δηλαδη ρε φιλε εσυ που λες οτι καταλαβαινεις μπορεις να μας πεις και εμας τι εννοει οταν λεει στην αρχη οτι εκανε φορητοτητα ενα μηνα πριν ληξει το συμβολαιο και στο αμεσως επομενο ποστ γραφει οτι τελικα δεν εκανε και οτι απλα ρωτουσε να μαθει και θα την κανει στις 1 Νοεμβριου.Πες μας λοιπον εκανε φορητοτητα η οχι και αν οχι γιατι εγραψε πως εκανε?Δεν τα βαζω με τον Godian,δεν μου εχει κανει τιποτα το παλικαρι,απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι θελει..

----------


## Godian

μπερδευτηκα απλα και επρεπε να γραψω οτι θα κανω φορητοτητα. και οχι οτι εκανα.....

----------


## antonio2100

Ειμαι συνδρομητης της CYTA απο τις πρωτες ημερες λειτουργιας εδω στην Ελλάδα.

Δεν ειχα κανενα παραπονο ουτε για τις τιμες αλλα ουτε για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων της.

Με εκπληξη διαπιστωνω οτι η CYTA εχει αλλαξει την πολιτικη της ιδιαιτερα απεναντι στους παλιους συνδρομητες.

Πακετα χρονου ομιλιας που τα παρειχε δωρεαν σε παλιους συνδρομητες αρχισε ξαφνικα να τα χρεωνει...

Αρχισε να στελνει εντυπους λογαριασμους με απιστευτα ποσα πχ 175 Ευρω ..

Δεν εμφανιζει τους ηλεκτρονικους λογαριασμους στην ωρα τους ...

Στελνει SMS για την εκδοση νεου λογαριασμου για τους πελατες που εχουν επιλεξει παγια εντολη εξοφλησης και ηλεκτρονικο λογαριασμο χωρις να αναφερεται το ποσο του λογαριασμου.

Δεν ειδοποιει ως οφειλε βαση του νομου για την καταργηση δωρων χρονου ομιλιας. 

Στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων διαρκως λενε ψεματα, οτι δηθεν στελαν ειδοποιηση για την αλλαγη χρεωσεων με SMS. 

Δεν στελνουν αμεσα το κειμενο του νεου συμβολαιου που καποιος συνδρομητης υπεγραψε, αλλα ουτε την αιτηση υπαναχωρησης σε 14 ημερες. 

Η καλυτερη τιμη που πλεον μπορει καποιος παλιος συνδρμητης να πετυχει ειναι 18 Ευρω για 24 Internet.
Εχουν μειωσει τις εκπτωσεις για παγια εντολη εξοφλησης και ηλεκτρονικο λογαριασμο απο τα 0,80 στα 0,50 Ευρω. Συνολο 1 ευρω και απο τα δυο.

Προσωπικα ανανεωσα για 1 χρονο με βαρια καρδια στη CYTA διοτι δεν θελω να πληρωσω τελη ενεργοποιησης σε νεο παροχο.
Παλιοτερα ειχα πακετο 8 mb internet me 16 Ευρω. Εκανα ανανεωση για 24mb με 17 Ευρω (1 ευρω εκπτωση λογω παγιας εντολης και ηλεκτρονικου λογαριασμου)

Διαπιστωσα οτι τα 24 mb απεχουν ελαχιστα απο τα 8mb.  Απο τα 6mb πηγα στα 6,5mb !!!

Οταν επικοινωνησα για να με ξαναγυρισουν στο παλιο πακετο με 8mb μου ειπαν δεν γινετε διοτι η προσφορα που πηρα ηταν στις 30/9/2015 και τωρα δεν αλλαζει ... Για αιτηση υπαναχωρησης ουτε λογος ...

ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## sakisastra

> Βασικα η προσφορα ειναι στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 18 το μηνα το ρουτερ γραφει ειναι δωρεαν δε πληρωνω τιποτα. αν και εχω και ενα ΝΕΤGEAR που μπορω να βαλω. δε φευγω ουτε επειδη δεν ειναι καλη ποιοτικα ουτε τιποτα.... το πρωτο χρονο εδινα 19 το μηνα 24αρα χωρις πακετα στη τηλεφωνια δε τα χρειαζομαι μονο ιντερνετ θελω το δευτερο χρονο ασημενιος πελατης μου εκανα στα 16,10 το μηνα για το ιντερνετ .
> τωρα που γινομαι χρυσος παει 18 χωρις τιποτα αλλο αυτο ηταν δε μου ειπαν αλλα πακετα τιποτα . 18 το μηνα μου λεει μονο το ιντερνετ.
> τοτε γιατι ειναι η μουφα χρυσος πελατης? για το μαρκετιγκ
> προτιμο να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και να πληρωνω τα ιδια και να δωσω και 35 ευρω για τελη ενεργοποιησεις παρα να δινω στη cyta τα λεφτα μου χωρις καθυστερηση σε κανενα λογαριασμο στα 2 χρονια που ειμαι.


Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από Godian  Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
Ο λογαριασμός είναι πληρωμενος φίλε για αυτό το μήνα. Πιο το πρόβλημα;;;

- - - Updated - - -



Ναι τηλεφωνικά ήταν η ανανέωση φίλε μου.... Ο λογαριασμός πληρωθηκε 30 Σεπτεμβρίου με πάγια εντολή. Είναι για τον τρέχων μήνα. Όπως όλοι. Δηλαδή για τον Νοέμβριο.... Δε χάνουν τίποτα από εμένα

Τοτε γιατι αυτες οι απαντησεις?Απο αυτα που γραφεις εγω καταλαβα οτι εκανες φορητοτητα και το αιτιολογεις και σε εμενα και στον παρακατω φιλο που σε ρωτησε.Η εγω ειμαι χαζος και δεν καταλαβαινω Ελληνικα η εσυ μαλλον μας δουλευεις...

----------


## yiannis010

> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από Godian  Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Ο λογαριασμός είναι πληρωμενος φίλε για αυτό το μήνα. Πιο το πρόβλημα;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι τηλεφωνικά ήταν η ανανέωση φίλε μου.... Ο λογαριασμός πληρωθηκε 30 Σεπτεμβρίου με πάγια εντολή. Είναι για τον τρέχων μήνα. Όπως όλοι. Δηλαδή για τον Νοέμβριο.... Δε χάνουν τίποτα από εμένα
> 
> Τοτε γιατι αυτες οι απαντησεις?Απο αυτα που γραφεις εγω καταλαβα οτι εκανες φορητοτητα και το αιτιολογεις και σε εμενα και στον παρακατω φιλο που σε ρωτησε.Η εγω ειμαι χαζος και δεν καταλαβαινω Ελληνικα η εσυ μαλλον μας δουλευεις...



ελπιζω να εγινε κατανοητο για ποιο λογο δεν ηθελα να απαντησω και γιατι θα φαινομουν εμπαθης αν απαντουσα για ακομα μια φορα στον φιλο godian.στο τελος θα ξεχασουμε και τα ελληνικα που ξερουμε. υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα το'' εκανα τωρα φορητοτητα στην forthnet .....αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.....'' απο το ''θα κανω φορητοτητα''.τωρα πως καταλαβαινει ο συμφορουμιτης ethinik παντα τι θελει να πει ο godian δεν ξερω....και επιμενει πως το συντακτικο του ειναι αψογο κασι εξηγει παντα πολυ καλα τι θελει αυτο ειναι ενα μυστηριο. η πλακα ειναι πως ο godian επιμενει και για απαντηση.διστυχως θα πρεπει να καταλαβουμε πως αν δεν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε στοιχειοδως την γλωσσα ωστε να μας καταλαβουν δεν μπορει κανεις να συμμετεχει στην συζητηση που ανοιγει ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειμαι συνδρομητης της CYTA απο τις πρωτες ημερες λειτουργιας εδω στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Δεν ειχα κανενα παραπονο ουτε για τις τιμες αλλα ουτε για την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων της.
> 
> Με εκπληξη διαπιστωνω οτι η CYTA εχει αλλαξει την πολιτικη της ιδιαιτερα απεναντι στους παλιους συνδρομητες.
> 
> Πακετα χρονου ομιλιας που τα παρειχε δωρεαν σε παλιους συνδρομητες αρχισε ξαφνικα να τα χρεωνει...
> 
> Αρχισε να στελνει εντυπους λογαριασμους με απιστευτα ποσα πχ 175 Ευρω ..
> ...


εχεις δικιο.κατι δεν παει καλα γενικοτερα.φαινεται απ αυτα που γραφει ο κοσμος καθε μερα στο νημα της cyta,αν και μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει παρουσιαστει προσωπικα καποιο προβλημα.επισκεψου ενα κατστημα cyta ή ξαναπαρε τηλεφωνο και μιλα με cyta.ειναι απαραδεκτο να αναβαθμισεις σε 24αρα και να ανεβει η ταχυτητα 0,5.λογικα θα πρεπει να σου ειπαν και την ταχυτητα περιπου που θα πιανεις με την 24αρα.αν δεν πιανεις μινιμουμ 10-11 ταχυτητα πρεπει να σου αλλαξουν το πακετο και να σε μεταφερουν στο 8.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> εχεις δικιο.κατι δεν παει καλα γενικοτερα.φαινεται απ αυτα που γραφει ο κοσμος καθε μερα στο νημα της cyta,αν και μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει παρουσιαστει προσωπικα καποιο προβλημα.*επισκεψου ενα κατστημα cyta ή ξαναπαρε τηλεφωνο και μιλα με cyta.*ειναι απαραδεκτο να αναβαθμισεις σε 24αρα και να ανεβει η ταχυτητα 0,5.λογικα θα πρεπει να σου ειπαν και την ταχυτητα περιπου που θα πιανεις με την 24αρα.αν δεν πιανεις μινιμουμ 10-11 ταχυτητα πρεπει να σου αλλαξουν το πακετο και να σε μεταφερουν στο 8.


Δηλαδή πόσες φορές να τους πάρουμε τηλέφωνο και πόσους μήνες να περιμένουμε απάντηση σε mail ότι άλλα συμφωνήσαμε και άλλα μας χρεώνουν?
Ακόμα και στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο αρχίζουν να σηκώνουν τηλέφωνα και να απαντάνε σε mail. H Κυπριακή εταιρεία έγινε χειρότερη από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ?

Παρόλα αυτά από παροχή υπηρεσιών και τεχνική υποστήριξη πάει καλά.

----------


## yiannis010

> Δηλαδή πόσες φορές να τους πάρουμε τηλέφωνο και πόσους μήνες να περιμένουμε απάντηση σε mail ότι άλλα συμφωνήσαμε και άλλα μας χρεώνουν?
> Ακόμα και στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο αρχίζουν να σηκώνουν τηλέφωνα και να απαντάνε σε mail. H Κυπριακή εταιρεία έγινε χειρότερη από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ?
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά από παροχή υπηρεσιών και τεχνική υποστήριξη πάει καλά.


εγω θα σου πρτεινα να κανεις παραπονα στην φορμα παραπονων που εχουν στην επισημη σελιδα.μια φορα που το χρησιμοπιησα μεσα σε 48 ωρες τηεφωνησανε και ζητησανε και 10 συγνωμη και λυθηκε και το προβλημα γιατι φανηκε πως αυτος που ηταν στην απεναντι γραμμη ειχε την διαθεση να βοηθησει.τωρα αν εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να κανουν 10 και 15 μερες για μια απαντηση τοτε τα πραγματα αρχισαν να στριμωχνουν στην cyta

----------


## dimitri_ns

> εγω θα σου πρτεινα να κανεις παραπονα στην φορμα παραπονων που εχουν στην επισημη σελιδα.μια φορα που το χρησιμοπιησα μεσα σε 48 ωρες τηεφωνησανε και ζητησανε και 10 συγνωμη και λυθηκε και το προβλημα γιατι φανηκε πως αυτος που ηταν στην απεναντι γραμμη ειχε την διαθεση να βοηθησει.τωρα αν εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να κανουν 10 και 15 μερες για μια απαντηση τοτε τα πραγματα αρχισαν να στριμωχνουν στην cyta


Χρησιμοποιήθηκε και η φόρμα και το cytacc γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τεχνικό (λάθος χρεώσεις). Αυτά μαζί με το τηλεφώνημα γίνανε Ιούνιο. Κάπου τον Ιούλιο μου ήρθε mail ότι το αίτημα μου προωθήθηκε και από τότε ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. 3 μηνάκια χωρίς απάνηση είναι αρκετά ? Προφανως τους πληρώνω τα συμφωνηθέντα.

----------


## ethnik471

> Δηλαδη ρε φιλε εσυ που λες οτι καταλαβαινεις μπορεις να μας πεις και εμας τι εννοει οταν λεει στην αρχη οτι εκανε φορητοτητα ενα μηνα πριν ληξει το συμβολαιο και στο αμεσως επομενο ποστ γραφει οτι τελικα δεν εκανε και οτι απλα ρωτουσε να μαθει και θα την κανει στις 1 Νοεμβριου.Πες μας λοιπον εκανε φορητοτητα η οχι και αν οχι γιατι εγραψε πως εκανε?Δεν τα βαζω με τον Godian,δεν μου εχει κανει τιποτα το παλικαρι,απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι θελει..


Δεν ήταν προσωπικά όπως είπα.Απλά εδώ και μερικές σελίδες βλέπω στοχοποίηση απο κάποια μέλη...

- - - Updated - - -




> ελπιζω να εγινε κατανοητο για ποιο λογο δεν ηθελα να απαντησω και γιατι θα φαινομουν εμπαθης αν απαντουσα για ακομα μια φορα στον φιλο godian.στο τελος θα ξεχασουμε και τα ελληνικα που ξερουμε. υπαρχει τεραστια διαφορα το'' εκανα τωρα φορητοτητα στην forthnet .....αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.....'' απο το ''θα κανω φορητοτητα''.τωρα πως καταλαβαινει ο συμφορουμιτης ethinik παντα τι θελει να πει ο godian δεν ξερω....και επιμενει πως το συντακτικο του ειναι αψογο κασι εξηγει παντα πολυ καλα τι θελει αυτο ειναι ενα μυστηριο. η πλακα ειναι πως ο godian επιμενει και για απαντηση.*διστυχως* θα πρεπει να καταλαβουμε πως αν δεν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε *στοιχειοδως* την γλωσσα ωστε να μας καταλαβουν δεν μπορει κανεις να συμμετεχει στην συζητηση που ανοιγει ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> εχεις δικιο.κατι δεν παει καλα γενικοτερα.φαινεται απ αυτα που γραφει ο κοσμος καθε μερα στο νημα της cyta,αν και μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει παρουσιαστει προσωπικα καποιο προβλημα.επισκεψου ενα κατστημα cyta ή ξαναπαρε τηλεφωνο και μιλα με cyta.ειναι απαραδεκτο να αναβαθμισεις σε 24αρα και να ανεβει η ταχυτητα 0,5.λογικα θα πρεπει να σου ειπαν και την ταχυτητα περιπου που θα πιανεις με την 24αρα.αν δεν πιανεις μινιμουμ 10-11 ταχυτητα πρεπει να σου αλλαξουν το πακετο και να σε μεταφερουν στο 8.


τέλος πάντων...

----------


## yiannis010

> Δεν ήταν προσωπικά όπως είπα.Απλά εδώ και μερικές σελίδες βλέπω στοχοποίηση απο κάποια μέλη...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> τέλος πάντων...


Το τέλος πάντων που αναφέρεται

----------


## Godian

> Το τέλος πάντων που αναφέρεται


 άμα ήξερες στοιχειώδη Ελληνικά θα το είχες καταλάβει

----------


## yiannis010

> άμα ήξερες στοιχειώδη Ελληνικά θα το είχες καταλάβει


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## mike_871

νομιζω μας τρολλαρουν και οι 2

----------


## sdikr

Offtopic τέλος παιδιά

----------


## Godian

Έκανα τελικά ανανέωση στη cyta για ακόμα ένα χρόνο, με 18€ το μήνα. Άμα το πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή όπως και το κάνω, και άμα παίρνω ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό όπως και το κάνω πάει 17€ το μήνα. 
Στο Twitter μου έλεγαν ότι είναι fix η τιμή του.

Έχουν πολύ γέλιο στην εξυπηρέτηση από το τηλέφωνο πάντως. Ο κάθε ένας λέει αλλά. Αυτή που πήρα τώρα μου λέει ότι έχει με 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο στα 18€ και λέω πως δε θέλω 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο. Και μου λέει αααα έχει και με ένα χρόνο στα ίδια λεφτά συγνώμη. 

Δίνω δηλαδή 18€ με εως 24 ταχύτητα χωρίς πακέτα ομιλίας στο τηλέφωνο γιατί δε το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ. Αυτά

----------


## MIKU

> Έκανα τελικά ανανέωση στη cyta για ακόμα ένα χρόνο, με 18€ το μήνα. Άμα το πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή όπως και το κάνω, και άμα παίρνω ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό όπως και το κάνω πάει 17€ το μήνα. 
> Στο Twitter μου έλεγαν ότι είναι fix η τιμή του.
> 
> Έχουν πολύ γέλιο στην εξυπηρέτηση από το τηλέφωνο πάντως. Ο κάθε ένας λέει αλλά. Αυτή που πήρα τώρα μου λέει ότι έχει με 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο στα 18€ και λέω πως δε θέλω 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο. Και μου λέει αααα έχει και με ένα χρόνο στα ίδια λεφτά συγνώμη. 
> 
> Δίνω δηλαδή 18€ με εως 24 ταχύτητα χωρίς πακέτα ομιλίας στο τηλέφωνο γιατί δε το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ. Αυτά


Η χολ και wind έχουν με απεριοριστα σταθερό και 300' κινητά στα 21€

----------


## umay

> Η χολ και wind έχουν με απεριοριστα σταθερό και 300' κινητά στα 21€


Μου πήραν κι εμένα τηλέφωνο, όντως δίνουν *21*  ευρώ + *απεριόριστα σταθερά*,*300 κινητά* με  δύο χρόνια δέσμευση (χωρίς άλλη αλλαγή τιμής) και χωρίς άλλα έξοδα. Τους ενδιαφέρουν οι "καλοί" πελάτες είπαν (δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσαν...) 
Η προσφορά αυτή σε σχέση με αυτά που πληρώνεις, είναι πολύ καλύτερη, παρόλο που υπάρχει η διαφορά των 3 ευρώ. Μόλις τελειώσει η δική μου, σε λίγο καιρό, δέσμευση με CYTA (παρόλο που είναι προφορική θα την τιμήσω), θα πάρω πρώτα την προσφορά τους και θα δω τι θα κάνω. Πάντως 18 ευρώ μόνο Internet, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και πάντα τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, είναι μία *ακριβή τιμή*.

----------


## Godian

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι τα 3€ παραπάνω για εμένα είναι ένα περιττό έξοδο γιατί δε χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο ποτέ

- - - Updated - - -




> Η χολ και wind έχουν με απεριοριστα σταθερό και 300' κινητά στα 21€


4€ παραπάνω γιατί θα δίνω 17€ το μήνα. Πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή και παίρνω το λογαριασμό μου ηλεκτρονικά

----------


## odim

cyta και με pirelli ρουτερ εισαι αρχοντας,ελπιζω η cyta να παραμεινει ανεξαρτητη και απλα να βγαλει  ενα πακετο καρτοκινητης,υπαρχει το 4play που δινει σταθερο+κινητο+ιντερνετ+τηλεοραση,τα εχει ολα οποτε μπορει να ειναι ανταγωνιστικη και ως τεταρτος παιχτης,για τη forthnet δεν νομιζω οτι θα κατσει αλλον εναν χρονο χωρις να απορροφηθει..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η χολ και wind έχουν με απεριοριστα σταθερό και 300' κινητά στα 21€




Off Topic


		Και στη HOL Vodafone Home ( :Sad: ) αν πληρώνεις το λογαριασμό από το ίντερνετ μέσω e-bill (κάθε μήνα ή με πάγια εντολή), γλιτώνεις ακόμα 1€, οπότε το πρόγραμμα πάει στα 20€. Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα Τέλη Ενεργοποίησης 36€ (πάνε στον ΟΤΕ), αλλά αν τους πείτε κάντε μου μια καλύτερη τιμή, γιατί το σκέφτομαι να παραμείνω στον τωρινό πάροχο γιατί μου έκαναν καλή προσφορά (πχ Cyta), ίσως να σου τα χαρίσουν τα 36 και να πας δωρεάν...  :Smile:  Απλά περιμένεις την προσφορά πρώτα.

----------


## umay

Τα τελη συνδεσης τα χαριζουν σχεδον ολοι για να αλλαξεις παροχο εαν συμφωνησεις για 2χρονια, ειδικα αυτη την εποχη, γινεται πολεμος, μαλιστα, το θετουν ως ειδικη προσφορα εκτος τιμοκαταλογου (προφανως καποια ατυπη συμφωνια παροχων τους αναγκαζει να δρουν αναλογα τον πελατη και να χαριζουν τα τελη).

----------


## Godian

> Τα τελη συνδεσης τα χαριζουν σχεδον ολοι για να αλλαξεις παροχο εαν συμφωνησεις για 2χρονια, ειδικα αυτη την εποχη, γινεται πολεμος, μαλιστα, το θετουν ως ειδικη προσφορα εκτος τιμοκαταλογου (προφανως καποια ατυπη συμφωνια παροχων τους αναγκαζει να δρουν αναλογα τον πελατη και να χαριζουν τα τελη).


Τι να σου πωπω φίλε μου δξέρω. Αν και δε κάνω συμβόλαια για 2 χρόνια....  Δε μου αρέσουν καθόλου....

----------


## Godian

Σύμφωνα με τους νόμο για σύμβαση από απόσταση, μπορώ να κόψω το συμβόλαιο που έκανα ανανέωση στη cyta οπότε θέλω μέσα στο χρόνο χωρίς να πληρώσω το πέναλτι. 
Δε μου ανέφεραν ότι μπορώ να κάνω υπαναχωρηση από τη σύμβαση μέσα σε 14 μέρες από την μέρα που θα μου έρθει το Χαρτί της υπαναχωρησης όπως γράφει και στον ΕΕΤΕ

----------


## a.libe

ανα πασα στιγμη μπορεις να το κοψεις αλλα επιβαρυνεσαι με τα αρχικα ποσα των κανονικων προγραμματων αν εχεις εκπτωσεις παγιων κλπ

----------


## Godian

> ανα πασα στιγμη μπορεις να το κοψεις αλλα επιβαρυνεσαι με τα αρχικα ποσα των κανονικων προγραμματων αν εχεις εκπτωσεις παγιων κλπ


δε μπορω δηλαδη να κοψω το συμβολαιο?

----------


## a.libe

μπορεις να το κοψεις , αλλα πχ αν εχεις 12 μηνη συμβαση και εισαι στον 5 μηνα , επιβαρυνεσαι για τους υπολοιπους 7 μηνες το ποσοστο των εκπτωσεων εφαπαξ

----------


## Valder

Λοιπόν, μου στείλανε μήνυμα να εξοφλήσω λογαριασμό που έχει παρέλθει η ημερομηνία λήξης του. Με πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο 15 ευρώ. Και τα κάνουν σαν τα μούτρα τους και μου ζητάνε και τα ρέστα.

Έχω εκνευριστεί σε απίστευτο βαθμό. Τελικά ΕΙΝΑΙ ή ΔΕΝ ειναι πιστωτικός και τι σκατά σας πληρώνω ή όχι; Μόνο να ζητάνε ξέρουν.

ΥΓ - Ενημέρωση : Τελικά όντως πρέπει να ήταν μη αληθινό το πιστωτικό που μου έστειλαν στον έντυπο και όπως είχα πει να μπήκα κι εγω στο τρυπάκι του σκατολογιστηρίου. Έχουν βάλει στο 13877 στην επιλογή 1-1-4 πληροφορίες λογαριασμού με πλήρη στοιχεία ποσού, λήξης πληρωμής και προηγούμενης πληρωμής.

Να το τσεκάρετε κι εσείς το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό στο τηλέφωνό τους αν έχετε προβλήματα με τους λογαριασμούς σας.

----------


## anthip09

Εμένα μου έστειλαν ταχυδρομικά επιστολή για να μου πούνε οτι λόγω αναβάθμισης των συστημάτων τους  :ROFL: ο λογαριασμός Σεπτεμβρίου θα μου έρθει με αυτόν του Οκτωβρίου ο οποίος θα εκδοθεί στις 1/10/2015 και ο οποίος φυσικά δεν εχει ακομα εκδοθεί  :Respekt:  .και ειναι και ο εκκαθαριςτικος. ουτε καν το ποσό δεν εχει αναρτηθεί στον ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό που είχα.

----------


## jimdem582

Με έχουν ταράξει αυτές τις μέρες παίρνουν συνέχεια τηλέφωνο για προσφορές. Παρόλο που τους λέω οτι έχω 2 χρόνια δέσμευση σε ΟΤΕ και οτι έφυγα απο τη cyta δυσαρεστημένος άρα δεν έχω λόγο να γυρίσω αρχίζουν τα δικά τους. "Το πρόστιμο του ΟΤΕ είναι εκφοβιστικό, ελάτε στη cyta και δεν θα πληρώσετε πρόστιμο" "Θα δείτε τεράστια αναβάθμιση με τη cyta πολύ καλύτερο τηλέφωνο και internet". Τους λέω σε εσάς έπιανα 15mbps και τώρα πιάνω 22 τι αναβάθμιση μου λέτε? "Να ελάτε και θα κάνουμε κάτι για εσάς να έχετε καλύτερη ταχύτητα". 

Ότι να'ναι πάντως δεν πρέπει να προτρέπουν κόσμο να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο αφού υπάρχει πρόστιμο.

----------


## cranky

> ... αρχίζουν τα δικά τους. "Το πρόστιμο του ΟΤΕ είναι εκφοβιστικό, ελάτε στη cyta και δεν θα πληρώσετε πρόστιμο" "Θα δείτε τεράστια αναβάθμιση με τη cyta πολύ καλύτερο τηλέφωνο και internet". Τους λέω σε εσάς έπιανα 15mbps και τώρα πιάνω 22 τι αναβάθμιση μου λέτε? "Να ελάτε και θα κάνουμε κάτι για εσάς να έχετε καλύτερη ταχύτητα". 
> 
> Ότι να'ναι πάντως δεν πρέπει να προτρέπουν κόσμο να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο αφού υπάρχει πρόστιμο.


Zήτα τους να σου δώσουν *γραπτώς και με υπογραφή* αυτά που υπόσχονται, οτι θα αποχωρήσεις αζημίως αν δεν τα τηρήσουν, και οτι θα σου πληρώσουν αυτοί το πρόστιμο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jimdem582

> Zήτα τους να σου δώσουν *γραπτώς και με υπογραφή* αυτά που υπόσχονται, οτι θα αποχωρήσεις αζημίως αν δεν τα τηρήσουν, και οτι θα σου πληρώσουν αυτοί το πρόστιμο του ΟΤΕ.


Αν όντως ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα η προσφορά και ήθελα να πάω θα τους το ζητούσα. Όμως υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος εκεί έξω που τους πιστεύει και μετά βλέπει 100ε πρόστιμο και παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό. Η cyta σιγά μην πάρει θέση αν γίνει αυτό θα πει οτι δεν τηλεφωνεί αυτή αλλά εταιρίες προσφορών για λογαριασμό της. Και αν δεν έχεις κρατήσει ονόματα τηλέφωνα κλπ τρέχα γύρευε μετά.

----------


## cranky

> Η cyta σιγά μην πάρει θέση αν γίνει αυτό θα πει οτι δεν τηλεφωνεί αυτή αλλά εταιρίες προσφορών για λογαριασμό της. Και αν δεν έχεις κρατήσει ονόματα τηλέφωνα κλπ τρέχα γύρευε μετά.


Δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει απο πού καλούν, για cyta σου λένε, cyta ξέρεις.
Πρίν ξεκινήσουν να μιλάνε, πές τους οτι θα ηχογραφήσεις την συνομιλία και ζήτα να επαναλαμβάνουν το όνομά τους.

----------


## stratus

Και σε μενα μια απο τα ιδια με τα τηλεφωνηματα.Με εχουν πρηξει.Χθες με πηραν στο σταθερο,λεω δεν ενδιαφερομαι και καπακι με πηραν στο κινητο!

----------


## sdikr

> Και σε μενα μια απο τα ιδια με τα τηλεφωνηματα.Με εχουν πρηξει.Χθες με πηραν στο σταθερο,λεω δεν ενδιαφερομαι και καπακι με πηραν στο κινητο!


Μα γιατί, το ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι στο σταθερό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι και στο κινητό  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μα γιατί, το ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι στο σταθερό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι και στο κινητό


Τον πήραν στο κινητό για να του επαναλάβουν την προσφορά του σταθερού, :Razz:  μήπως και δεν την κατάλαβε.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

9:02 το πρωι, μηνυμα στο κινητο απο τη Cyta.
ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ
ΟΤΙ ΣΤΙΣ 22/10/2015 ΘΑ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΥΝ
ΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ
ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑ
ΔΙΑΡΚΕΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 
07:00 ΕΩΣ ΤΙΣ 21:00
ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΟΥΝ 
ΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ.
(συγγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια, το εγραψα οπως μου ηρθε στο κινητο)

Στο σαιτ τους δεν εχουν καποια ανακοινωση, αλλα βλεπω 2 συνεργεια του ΟΤΕ(τεχνικοι οχι εργολαβος) στην περιοχη.
Με δεδομενο οτι μπηκαν καινουριες καμπινες(vdsl στα 25 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου) στην περιοχη, υποθετω οτι οι εργασιες του ΟΤΕ επηρρεαζουν και τις υπολοιπες εταιρειες.

edit Στη Δραμα

----------


## nokian82

Ειδα στο λογαριασμο οτι εχω ενα σημα, για το προγραμμα αφοσιωσης πελατων! Τι σημαινει αυτο;

----------


## anthip09

Το λογιστήριο τους έχει διαλυθεί εντελώς δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση. Μου στέλνουν καθυστερημένα "λόγω αναβάθμισης συστημάτων" το λογαριασμό Οκτωβρίου (το pdf αναρτήθηκε σήμερα 22/10) και ενώ περίμενα να είναι ο εκκαθαριστικός καθώς στις 21/9 μεταφέρθηκα στον Οτε, αυτοί χρεώνουν ολόκληρο το Σεπτέμβρη και για κερασάκι στην τούρτα χρεώνουν ξανά και τον Ιούλιο, ο οποίος φυσικά έχει πληρωθεί εγκαίρως (30/7) και δεν αναφέρεται καν στο λογαριασμό Αυγούστου ως οφειλή. Καλά κρασιά εκει στη Cyta. :Thumb down:

----------


## manospcistas

Σήμερα ανέβηκε κι εμένα το pdf στο myCyta, κι ενώ περίμενα 29€, γράφει -0,80€.  :ROFL:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σήμερα ανέβηκε κι εμένα το pdf στο myCyta, κι ενώ περίμενα 29€, γράφει -0,80€.


Κερδίζω. Μούχε έρθει -11,5 €, που συμψηφίστηκε τον επόμενο μήνα  :Razz:

----------


## odim

επεσε η ταχυτητα απο τα 13mbps στα 11mbps,καθε περσυ και καλυτερα που λενε,η γραμμη μου με οτε σηκωνει μεχρι 16mbps.....αρα κατι προβλημα υπαρχει....

----------


## Atheros

Δήλωσε βλάβη να έρθουν να το ελέγξουν.Κι εμένα τα ίδια έκανε, διαπιστώθηκε ο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός και ήταν θέμα και γραμμής αλλά και μόντεμ που το άλλαξαν με επίσκεψη του τεχνικού στο σπίτι.Και πάλι το προφίλ το ρύθμισαν σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα εώς 16Μbps και με τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία τι επανέφεραν στο εώς 24( αφού πρώτα είχε διορθωθεί η βλάβη) Για επέμεινε λίγο.....

----------


## yiannis010

καλησπερα,το σαββατο  πρωι διαπιστωσα προβλημα στο σταθερο τηλεφωνο,(είχε σήμα κανονικά όταν σηκωνες το ακουστικο αλλα οταν τηλεφωνουσες εδειχνε πως μιλουσε ο αριθμος που επαιρνες και δεν μπορουσε να μου τηλεφωνησει κανεις)αν και το ιντερνετ δουλευε κανονικα.μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχα με την τ.υ το προβλημα διορθωθηκε χθες δευτερα.αυτό που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως το atn απο 18,7 που ειχα τοσα χρονια κατεβηκε στο 17,5.'ηξερα πως το atn δεν μπορει να αλλαξει.ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να εγινε αυτο;

----------


## Hetfield

Μπορει να παιξει μεχρι και 1db ο λογος προς τον θορυβο (attenuation) ειτε γιατι κατι μπορει να εχει αλλαξει κατι στο ενδιαμεσο κομματι του δικτυου, ή ακομα και να μειωθηκαν οι "γειτονες" σου με adsl και να εχεις λιγοτερο crosstalk. Λογικα ισως να εχει επηρεαστει και λιγο το κλειδωμα σου ή τα σφαλματα στη γραμμη σου (οχι απαραιτητα θετικα).

----------


## odim

Μου ήρθε λογαριασμος 61€ και τι δε βαλανε μεσα στις χρεωσεις,το λογιστηριο τους απαραδεκτο,ενα μπαχαλο μου βαλανε να πληρωσω παγια των προηγουμενων μηνων τα οποια πληρωσα και τοτε ειχε καποια εκπτωση νομιζω υπηρχε μια προσφορα,επαιρνα τηλ αλλα δεν το σηκωνουν 20 λεπτα αναμονη,φαινεται δεν ειμαι ο μοναδικος..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Valder

Εμένα μου ήρθε μια χαρά (!!!), ακριβώς 20.20 κι ας είχα πληρώσει τον προηγούμενο -το χα κάνει και γκρίνια πρόσφατα- μετά την 1η Οκτωβρίου που εκδόθηκε ο τωρινός! (!!!)

Πραγματικά το σασπένς που αισθάνομαι πλέον με τη Cyta έχει δώσει προστιθέμενη αξία στο όλο πακέτο. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## athenaum

κριμα για μια εταιρεια με τοσο καλη ποιοτητα στην τηλεφωνια οσο και το ιντερνετ να κανει λαθη στους λογαριασμους και να θελει μαλιστα μηνες να διορθωσει τα λαθη των λογαριασμων Απο τα προβληματα που ειχα με τον οτε λογω κακης ποιοτητας βρογχου γλυτωσα οριστικα μια που το voip παιζει ακομη και με μονοπολο χωρις προβληματα και απο τιμη μιση απο τον οτε

----------


## yiannis010

> Μπορει να παιξει μεχρι και 1db ο λογος προς τον θορυβο (attenuation) ειτε γιατι κατι μπορει να εχει αλλαξει κατι στο ενδιαμεσο κομματι του δικτυου, ή ακομα και να μειωθηκαν οι "γειτονες" σου με adsl και να εχεις λιγοτερο crosstalk. Λογικα ισως να εχει επηρεαστει και λιγο το κλειδωμα σου ή τα σφαλματα στη γραμμη σου (οχι απαραιτητα θετικα).


Η αλήθεια είναι πως έπεσε το snr από 7.5 στο 6.9 και η ταχύτητα από  13.5 ανέβηκε στα14+ .το ping έπεσε στα 22 από 40.δεν πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου στο crosstalk .είχα την εντύπωση πως το atn έδειχνε ουσιαστικά μόνο την απόσταση

----------


## jimdem582

Έχει έρθει σε κανέναν ο λογαριασμός Οκτωβρίου με το ταχυδρομείο? Στο my cyta βγήκε αλλά απο ταχυδρομείο άφαντος και έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 30/10

----------


## Godian

> Έχει έρθει σε κανέναν ο λογαριασμός Οκτωβρίου με το ταχυδρομείο? Στο my cyta βγήκε αλλά απο ταχυδρομείο άφαντος και έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 30/10


Εδω στα κανονικα δεν ερχονται/ Στις αργιες εχουν προβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## odim

δεν απαντανε στο τμημα πωλησεων,ποιος ξερει τι εχει γινει με τους λογαριασμους,μπαχαλο λεμε,η εικονα της εταιριας ειναι αυτοκαταστροφικη..

----------


## jimdem582

Εμένα τελικά ήρθε και λήγει αύριο :P Τον πλήρωσα και ελπίζω να ησυχάσω μιας και ήταν ο τελευταίος εκκαθαριστικός. Πλάκα θα έχει να κάνουν κανένα μπέρδεμα :P

----------


## odim

Νομίζουν οτι θα τον πληρωσω,3 χρονια τους στηριζω αλλα εαν δεν υποχωρησει η εταιρια φευγω σε vodafone,ειναι λαθος και υπερ-φορτωμενος ο λογαριασμος....

----------


## MIKU

Το λογιστήριο βάρεσε διάλυση?Σε ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.....απορώ τι κάνουν εκεί στη σίτα?

----------


## jimdem582

> Νομίζουν οτι θα τον πληρωσω,3 χρονια τους στηριζω αλλα εαν δεν υποχωρησει η εταιρια φευγω σε vodafone,ειναι λαθος και υπερ-φορτωμενος ο λογαριασμος....


Αν έχεις κανένα cyta spot κοντά πήγαινε με τον λογαριασμό εκεί. Ευτυχώς όποτε δεν έβγαζα άκρη πήγαινα εκεί με το λογαριασμό ή λέγοντας τι τεχνικό πρόβλημα είχα και αμέσως μου το έλυναν.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ... ποιος ξερει τι εχει γινει με τους λογαριασμους,μπαχαλο λεμε,...


Και σε μένα έχουν έρθει τελευταία αλαλούμ λογαριασμοί, τόσο ως υπερχρέωση, όσο και ως υπό χρέωση. Προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## Valder

> Έχει έρθει σε κανέναν ο λογαριασμός Οκτωβρίου με το ταχυδρομείο? Στο my cyta βγήκε αλλά απο ταχυδρομείο άφαντος και έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 30/10


Ναι σε μένα ήρθε 27 νομίζω του μηνός με λήξη 30. Cuttin it close, όντως. Τα λεφτά ξέρουν να τα ζητάνε τακα τακα όμως αν ξεχάσεις να πληρώσεις! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## odim

ρε με αυτο το μπαχαλο στο λογιστηριο τι θα κανουμε??? στο fb μου ειπαν οτι θα προωθησουν το αιτημα κτλπ αλλα σημερα δεν επικοινωνησαν μαζι μου,φτιαξτε normal λογιστηριο...ετσι μονο πελατες θα χανετε...

----------


## jimdem582

22.65 έλεγε και στο My cyta και στο χαρτί που ήρθε. 22.65 πλήρωσα με ebanking. Τώρα στο My cyta λέει οτι χρωστάω 0.02ε :P

----------


## Manolis_karas

Και σε μένα στους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς, όλο και 0,01 - 0,02 λεπτά πότε αφαιρεί πότε προσθέτει, για στογγυλοποίηση λέει. Τι στρογγυλοποίηση είναι όμως, αφού όλοι οι λογαριασμοί έχουν και εκατοστά του ευρώ;

----------


## Darth Simous

Η ταχύτητά μου - με το δικό τους router, ZTE ZXV10 H201L, πέφτει συνέχεια από τα 12 τον Σεπτέμβρη σταδιακά μέσα στον Οκτώβρη και είναι κάτω από τα 11 αυτές τις μέρες. Attenuation 24 και SNRM 8.1 με 8.2. Ευτυχώς που έχω το Siemens SL2-141 και με DMT μπορώ και ανεβαίνω στα 14 - ενώ μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη έφτανα και τα 15 στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν εκεί στο μαγαζάκι τους, αλλά δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά. Κι εγώ, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι, μπήκα στον τρίτο χρόνο, αλλά θα έιναι σίγουρα ο τελευταίος. Για να λέω το στραβό το δίκιο, όσες φορές χρειάστηκα την Τεχνική Εξυπηρέτηση σε αυτά τα δύο χρόνια, με κάλυψαν άψογα - μαζί και με αντικατάσταση ενός προβληματικού ZTE Router, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου, λόγω της κατάστασης που βρίσκεται η χώρα, δεν έκαναν-κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις-επενδύσεις φέτος και οι γραμμές μας πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η ταχύτητά μου - με το δικό τους router, ZTE ZXV10 H201L, πέφτει συνέχεια από τα 12 τον Σεπτέμβρη σταδιακά μέσα στον Οκτώβρη και είναι κάτω από τα 11 αυτές τις μέρες. Attenuation 24 και SNRM 8.1 με 8.2. Ευτυχώς που έχω το Siemens SL2-141 και με DMT μπορώ και ανεβαίνω στα 14 - ενώ μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη έφτανα και τα 15 στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν εκεί στο μαγαζάκι τους, αλλά δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά. Κι εγώ, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι, μπήκα στον τρίτο χρόνο, αλλά θα έιναι σίγουρα ο τελευταίος. Για να λέω το στραβό το δίκιο, όσες φορές χρειάστηκα την Τεχνική Εξυπηρέτηση σε αυτά τα δύο χρόνια, με κάλυψαν άψογα - μαζί και με αντικατάσταση ενός προβληματικού ZTE Router, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου, λόγω της κατάστασης που βρίσκεται η χώρα, δεν έκαναν-κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις-επενδύσεις φέτος και οι γραμμές μας πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο.


Hμουνα από τους τυχερούς και πήρα vdsl από ΑΚ από τότε που ξεκίνησαν. Μια χαρά δουλεύει από τότε που ξεκίνησε, κολλημένος στα μέγιστα.
Στην Ν. Σμύρνη παρέχεται πλέον vdsl από καμπίνα και ΟΤΕ, Wind, Hol δίνουν. Η cyta τι περιμένει ? Να χάσει πελάτες?

----------


## manospcistas

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στην γραμμή του παππού μου, από απλή γραμμή ΟΤΕ PSTN χωρίς DSL, σε Cyta.
Έκλεισα διετές συμβόλαιο στα 18ευρώ με 24Mbps και χρονοχρέωση. Περίμενα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη φορητότητας αλλά μου είπαν 30€ επιπλέον στον πρώτο λογαριασμό. Τα έχουν κόψει πλέον τα "δωράκια";

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Και σε μένα έχουν έρθει τελευταία αλαλούμ λογαριασμοί, τόσο ως υπερχρέωση, όσο και ως υπό χρέωση. Προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη.


Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από το λογιστήριο της Cyta ότι βρέθηκε το λάθος και στον προσεχή λογαριασμό θα γίνουν οι διορθώσεις των λανθασμένων λογαριασμών.
Γρήγορη απάντηση μπράβο τους.

----------


## cochr

Απο τον Ιούλιο με ταλαιπωρούν με "λαθακια" στον λογριασμό. Πότε χρεώνοντας προηγούμενο πληρωμένο λογαριασμό, πότε βάζοντας ανύπαρκτα υπόλοιπα απο προηγούμενους λογαριασμούς... Οι λογαριασμοί τελευταία έρχονται στις 30 του μήνα με τελευταία ημερα πληρωμής την ίδια ή την επόμενη... Στον λογαριασμό του Οκτώβρη δείχνει να μπαίνουν τα πράγματα στην θέση τους θα είναι όμως έτσι;;; Θα δούμε τον επόμενο μήνα....

----------


## Just_Nikos

Eχει καποιος προβλημα αυτη την στιγμη η μονο εγω? Το download μου επεσε στα 1,5mbits/s απο τα 11

----------


## Belaki

> Eχει καποιος προβλημα αυτη την στιγμη η μονο εγω? Το download μου επεσε στα 1,5mbits/s απο τα 11
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163110


Και εγω εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα παρατηρησα οτι μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ εχει αλλαξει το DSL Type και εχει γινει ως εξης: ITU-T G.992.1. Αυτο το πρωτοκολλο εχει βγει το 1999...... Εμπρος Πισω παμε  :Laughing:

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Και εγω εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα παρατηρησα οτι μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ εχει αλλαξει το DSL Type και εχει γινει ως εξης: ITU-T G.992.1. Αυτο το πρωτοκολλο εχει βγει το 1999...... Εμπρος Πισω παμε


Εμένα λεει G.992.5 annex A
Το περιεγο ειναι οτι κατεβασα απο nvidia με 850kb/s , αλλα αμα προσπαθησω να δω βιντεο, η να δω μια σελιδα σερνεται το συμπαν ολο.

----------


## yiannis010

> Eχει καποιος προβλημα αυτη την στιγμη η μονο εγω? Το download μου επεσε στα 1,5mbits/s απο τα 11
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163110


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα την ίδια ώρα. Ίσως λίγο νωρίτερα. Από 13.5 έπεσε στο 0.3.το δήλωσα βλάβη την ίδια στιγμή.

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα την ίδια ώρα. Ίσως λίγο νωρίτερα. Από 13.5 έπεσε στο 0.3.το δήλωσα βλάβη την ίδια στιγμή.


Τι σου ειπανε? Ειναι γενικη η βλάβη? (λογικά)

----------


## yiannis010

> Τι σου ειπανε? Ειναι γενικη η βλάβη? (λογικά)


Κάναμε έλεγχο στην γραμμή και είπε πως θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός. Δεν μου είπε για γενική βλάβη εκτός αν ακόμα δεν το είχαν καταλάβει μέχρι να τους πάρουν και άλλοι τηλέφωνο. Πάντως βλέπω πως και οι τρεις που έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα βρισκόμαστε Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Κάναμε έλεγχο στην γραμμή και είπε πως θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός. Δεν μου είπε για γενική βλάβη εκτός αν ακόμα δεν το είχαν καταλάβει μέχρι να τους πάρουν και άλλοι τηλέφωνο. Πάντως βλέπω πως και οι τρεις που έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα βρισκόμαστε Θεσσαλονίκη


Eνημέρωσα και εγω, για την ακριβεια εστειλα email γιατι η τηλεφωνια μου ειναι down.

----------


## darkmoon

Σέρνεται η Cyta σήμερα...

----------


## Thodoris92

Εμένα πάντως είναι μια χαρά και κλείδωσε και πιο ψηλά μετά από reset...Συρθήκατε εσείς και τράβηξα εγώ την ταχύτητα μου φαίνεται  :ROFL:

----------


## djuan1988

> Εμένα πάντως είναι μια χαρά και κλείδωσε και πιο ψηλά μετά από reset...Συρθήκατε εσείς και τράβηξα εγώ την ταχύτητα μου φαίνεται


Και εγώ κλείδωσα παραπάνω μετά από restart, αλλά και πάλι κατέβαζε με 1,5 Mbps.

Τραγική η κατάσταση σήμερα.

----------


## yiannis010

Ψιλό έστρωσε και σε μένα αλλά όχι όπως ήταν. Θα δούμε αύριο

----------


## Just_Nikos

Εστρωσε σε μένα , κατεβάζω με 1,1Μb/s (οπως και πριν)

----------


## Eor

Κόπηκε και η 24ωρη τεχνική υποστήριξη.

Το μήνυμα που έγραψα στο section της CYTA. Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε.




Μετά λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι πλέον δεν παρέχετε τεχνική υποστήριξη σε 24ωρη βάση παρά τα όσα γράφετε στην ιστοσελίδα σας.

Στο τηλέφωνο ενημερώθηκα από ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα ότι τεχνική υποστήριξη παρέχετε ΔΕ-ΣΑ 9πμ - 9μμ και Κυριακές και αργίες 9πμ-5μμ.

Είστε απλά απαράδεκτοι που κόψατε 12 ώρες + τεχνική υποστήριξη.

Γιατί δεν έχετε ενημερώσει την ιστοσελίδα σας και ψευδώς αναφέρετε 24ωρη ενημέρωση;

ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ

----------


## Godian

Και εγω απο Θεσσαλονικη ειμαι συκιες αλλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα σημερα. Κανονικα με 1 μβ κατεβαζω οπως παντα

----------


## darkmoon

Εγώ σήμερα για πρώτη φορά μετά από πολύ καιρό κατεβάζω χωρίς 'κόφτη' εκεί δηλαδή που κλειδώνει η γραμμή και όχι 300kb πιο κάτω.

----------


## djuan1988

> Εγώ σήμερα για πρώτη φορά μετά από πολύ καιρό κατεβάζω χωρίς 'κόφτη' εκεί δηλαδή που κλειδώνει η γραμμή και όχι 300kb πιο κάτω.


Μόλις δοκίμασα και εγώ και πραγματικά έχεις δίκιο!

Πρώτη φορά κατεβάζω σχεδόν όσο κλειδώνει η γραμμή.

----------


## SkyNet

> Κόπηκε και η 24ωρη τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> 
> Το μήνυμα που έγραψα στο section της CYTA. Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε.
> Μετά λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι πλέον δεν παρέχετε τεχνική υποστήριξη σε 24ωρη βάση παρά τα όσα γράφετε στην ιστοσελίδα σας.
> Στο τηλέφωνο ενημερώθηκα από ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα ότι τεχνική υποστήριξη παρέχετε ΔΕ-ΣΑ 9πμ - 9μμ και Κυριακές και αργίες 9πμ-5μμ.
> Είστε απλά απαράδεκτοι που κόψατε 12 ώρες + τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> Γιατί δεν έχετε ενημερώσει την ιστοσελίδα σας και ψευδώς αναφέρετε 24ωρη ενημέρωση;
> ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ


Πότε κόψανε και την τεχνική υποστήριξη 24/7?

----------


## LikeABoss

> Κόπηκε και η 24ωρη τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> 
> Το μήνυμα που έγραψα στο section της CYTA. Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι πλέον δεν παρέχετε τεχνική υποστήριξη σε 24ωρη βάση παρά τα όσα γράφετε στην ιστοσελίδα σας.
> 
> ...


Μάλλον κάλεσες στο 13877 που είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών που λειτουργεί ΔΕ-ΣΑ 9πμ - 9μμ και Κυριακές και αργίες 9πμ-5μμ. Η τεχνικη υποστήρηξη είναι το 13811 και λειτουργεί όλο το 24ωρο.

----------


## odim

voip τηλεφωνια παρεχουν μονο η cyta και η vodafone???

----------


## NexTiN

> voip τηλεφωνια παρεχουν μονο η cyta και η vodafone???


Άρχισε και ο ΟΤΕ πλέον σε αρκετές πόλεις. Το προωθεί ως Voice over Broadband για να μην έχει την δήθεν ρετσινιά του VoIP...

----------


## odim

> Άρχισε και ο ΟΤΕ πλέον σε αρκετές πόλεις. Το προωθεί ως Voice over Broadband για να μην έχει την δήθεν ρετσινιά του VoIP...


μεγάλη ειδηση,τωρα ειναι μια εταιρια με την επωνυμια cosmote,παίζει δηλαδη ολες οι εταιριες να αρχισουν να δινουν voip και σιγα σιγα να καταργηθει το pots???

----------


## Atheros

Η POTS τηλεφωνία, μέχρι το 2019-20, θα έχει καταργηθεί και αντικατασταθεί από παραλλαγές της voip- ip τηλεφωνίας εξαλείφοντας τον θόρυβο,τα παράσιτα στη γραμμή, και απλοποιώντας την υποδομή του τηλεφωνικού δικτύου που πλέον θα μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με οποιονδήποτε φυσικό τρόπο και όχι μόνο με ζεύγος χαλκού.(Η διαδρομή του σήματος θα μπορεί να γίνεται από το βέλτιστο μέσο την εκάστοτε χρονική στιγμή και η διαδρομή της συνομιλίας θα μπορεί να σπάει σε πακέτα δεδομένων καθιστώντας το all ip ως ενιαίο πλέον τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο-καλώδια χαλκού,οπτικές ίνες,δίκτυα κινητής,δορυφορική σταθερή τηλεφωνία κτλ, με ενιαίο σήμα για όλες τις υπηρεσίες(τηλεφωνία τηλεόραση διαδίκτυο)

----------


## utp

Τα χωρια της ελλαδος θα υποφερουν  με το voip καθως η υπηρεσια της τηλεφωνιας, που θεωρω σημαντικοτερη απο το ιντερνετ,  θα στηριζετε πανω στις ορεξεις της ΔΕΗ.

Αληθεια ο ΟΤΕ πως προχωραει στην μετατροπη? Μοιραζει τα καταλληλα ρουτερ?

----------


## NexTiN

> Τα χωρια της ελλαδος θα υποφερουν  με το voip καθως η υπηρεσια της τηλεφωνιας, που θεωρω σημαντικοτερη απο το ιντερνετ,  θα στηριζετε πανω στις ορεξεις της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Αληθεια ο ΟΤΕ πως προχωραει στην μετατροπη? Μοιραζει τα καταλληλα ρουτερ?


Προς το παρών δίνει σε αστικά κέντρα και όχι χωριά. Θα δώσει εννοείται στις περιοχές που θα παίξει το Rural. Απο εξοπλισμό δίνει το επιεικώς απαράδεκτο Speedport της DT. Απο φίλους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, έχω μάθει πως έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα ακόμη, με το κυριότερο να είναι το Register της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει απο 1 εως και 3 μέρες. Επίσης άλλο ένα κουφό που θα το επιβεβαιώσω, μόλις πέσει κάποιο Speedport στα χέρια μου, είναι ότι την τηλεφωνία την περνάνε πάνω απο το VC του Internet (8/35). Κατά την γνώμη μου, μέγα Fail αν ισχύει και φυσικά τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας...

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Προς το παρών δίνει σε αστικά κέντρα και όχι χωριά. Θα δώσει εννοείται στις περιοχές που θα παίξει το Rural. Απο εξοπλισμό δίνει το επιεικώς απαράδεκτο Speedport της DT. Απο φίλους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, έχω μάθει πως έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα ακόμη, με το κυριότερο να είναι το Register της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει απο 1 εως και 3 μέρες. Επίσης άλλο ένα κουφό που θα το επιβεβαιώσω, μόλις πέσει κάποιο Speedport στα χέρια μου, είναι ότι την τηλεφωνία την περνάνε πάνω απο το VC του Internet (8/35). Κατά την γνώμη μου, μέγα Fail αν ισχύει και φυσικά τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας...


Ισχύει αυτό με το vc. Επίσης, όσο είχα το speedport, στο "QoS" του το Voip δεν ήταν καν prioritized.

----------


## kafao

> Προς το παρών δίνει σε αστικά κέντρα και όχι χωριά. Θα δώσει εννοείται στις περιοχές που θα παίξει το Rural. Απο εξοπλισμό δίνει το επιεικώς απαράδεκτο Speedport της DT. Απο φίλους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, έχω μάθει πως έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα ακόμη, με το κυριότερο να είναι το Register της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει απο 1 εως και 3 μέρες. Επίσης άλλο ένα κουφό που θα το επιβεβαιώσω, μόλις πέσει κάποιο Speedport στα χέρια μου, είναι ότι την τηλεφωνία την περνάνε πάνω απο το VC του Internet (8/35). Κατά την γνώμη μου, μέγα Fail αν ισχύει και φυσικά τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας...


Γιατί η cyta απο που περνάει την τηλεφωνία; Ότι θέλουμε λέμε εδώ μέσα όλοι.

----------


## djuan1988

> Γιατί η cyta απο που περνάει την τηλεφωνία; Ότι θέλουμε λέμε εδώ μέσα όλοι.


Η Cyta αν θυμάμαι καλά περνάει την τηλεφωνία από το 8/41 και όχι από το 8/35.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Γιατί η cyta απο που περνάει την τηλεφωνία; Ότι θέλουμε λέμε εδώ μέσα όλοι.


Αγαπητε Οτετζη η cyta περναει απο ξεχωριστο vc την τηλεφωνια, το ιντερνετ, το router management και την τηλεοραση αντίστοιχα. 
Aποκτησε cyta και θα δεις για να μη λες οτι θελεις εδω μεσα σαν τους αλλους.

----------


## kafao

Εντάξει χαλάρωσε μην τρελαίνεσαι. Άμα δεν δω screenshot δε πιστεύω τίποτα.

----------


## Godian

Σαν να εφτιαξε καπως η cyta   Για μενα λεω

----------


## kafao

8/35... Καλά είπα, ευχαριστώ Godian.

----------


## Godian

> 8/35... Καλά είπα, ευχαριστώ Godian.


τιποτα φιλε μου.....

----------


## djuan1988

> 8/35... Καλά είπα, ευχαριστώ Godian.


Τι ακριβώς μας είπες και βγήκες και σωστός;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τι ακριβώς μας είπες και βγήκες και σωστός;


Παραθέτοντας αυτό:




> Επίσης άλλο ένα κουφό που θα το επιβεβαιώσω, μόλις πέσει κάποιο Speedport στα χέρια μου, είναι ότι την τηλεφωνία την περνάνε πάνω απο το VC του Internet (8/35). Κατά την γνώμη μου, μέγα Fail αν ισχύει και φυσικά τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας...


ειπε αυτο: 




> Γιατί η cyta απο που περνάει την τηλεφωνία; Ότι θέλουμε λέμε εδώ μέσα όλοι.


και επειδη ο αλλος ποσταρε screenshot απο το ιντερνετ wan 



> Σαν να εφτιαξε καπως η cyta Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163708 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163709 Για μενα λεω


επιβεβαιωσε τον εαυτο του 



> 8/35... Καλά είπα, ευχαριστώ Godian.


:biggreen

----------


## sweet dreams

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

τι ωραία περνάτε εδώ στην CYTA...........

----------


## dimitri_ns

> τι ωραία περνάτε εδώ στην CYTA...........


Υπέροχα
Και δεν έχει βγάλει και λογαριασμούς Νοεμβρίου
Ασε που άλλα συμφωνείς και άλλα σε χρεώνουν, μερικές φορές σε βάρος τους

Από δίκτυο (vdsl εδώ και κάποια χρόνια) και εξυπηρέτηση εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω παράπονο
Ασε που είναι η μόνη που δίνει 10άρι upload στο vdsl

Εχει κι εκείνο το cyta4U που πλέον το χρεώνει 1€ /μήνα, μια χαρά για ταξίδια εξωτερικού

Που θα βρώ καλύτερα?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ασε που είναι η μόνη που δίνει 10άρι upload στο vdsl




Off Topic


		Η WIND δίνει 10άρι Upload στο VDSL εδώ και κάποια χρονάκια...  :Razz:  

H Cyta απ' ό,τι βλέπω, τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να δίνει... Μακάρι να δούμε κι εμείς στη HOL 10άρι Upload σύντομα (από Αστικό Κέντρο παίρνω και δικό της DSLAM)...  :Sorry:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η WIND δίνει 10άρι Upload στο VDSL εδώ και κάποια χρονάκια...  
> 
> H Cyta απ' ό,τι βλέπω, τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να δίνει... Μακάρι να δούμε κι εμείς στη HOL 10άρι Upload σύντομα (από Αστικό Κέντρο παίρνω και δικό της DSLAM)...




Off Topic



Την wind δεν την λογαριάζω στο upload, γιατί δεν δίνει download  :Razz:

----------


## NexTiN

> 8/35... Καλά είπα, ευχαριστώ Godian.


Θα γίνω κακός, αλλά βρήκες άτομο να σε πληροφορήσει. Ανάθεμα αν κατάλαβε για το τι μιλάμε...

Τα VC της Cyta είναι 8/35 PPP, 8/36 IPTV, 8/40 Management / TR069, 8/41 Voice και επίσης έχει ετοιμάσει τα 8/37 και 8/38 για το V-ARYS, για το όταν δώσει επίσημα VDSL απο τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (έχει ήδη δώσει πιλοτικά σε υπαλλήλους).

Παρακάτω τα σωστά Screens από Modem που έχω για να παίζω...

Pirelli DRG-A225G





ZTE ZXHN H208N





Επίσης, σχετικά με το IPTV έχουν κάνει κάτι πάρα πολύ ωραίο. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN η οποία είναι δεσμευμένη για το STB όπως στα CPE του ΟΤΕ, αλλά το Bridge γίνεται αυτόματα με το που το CPE "διαβάσει" την MAC του STB. Έτσι κάποιος που δεν έχει IPTV έχει διαθέσιμες όλες τις LAN για συσκευές και όχι 3 + 1...

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η WIND δίνει 10άρι Upload στο VDSL εδώ και κάποια χρονάκια...  
> 
> H Cyta απ' ό,τι βλέπω, τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να δίνει... Μακάρι να δούμε κι εμείς στη HOL 10άρι Upload σύντομα (από Αστικό Κέντρο παίρνω και δικό της DSLAM)...


Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις. Η Cyta εκτός του ότι έδωσε πρώτη VDSL, εξαρχής έδινε 10 Upload. Επίσης δίνει και Fast Path στο VDSL...

----------


## djuan1988

> Παραθέτοντας αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> ειπε αυτο: 
> 
> 
> και επειδη ο αλλος ποσταρε screenshot απο το ιντερνετ wan 
> 
> ...


Κατάλαβα τι είπε  :Razz: 

Ειρωνική ήταν η ερώτηση γιατί μου φάνηκε σουρεάλ η κατάσταση!

----------


## prodromosfan

Αν δεν ηταν δεν θα λέγαμε τα εξ αμαξης για τους δημόσιους  υπαλληλους

----------


## MIKU

Αν το σκεφτείτε το φοιτητικό της σιτα είναι πιο φθηνό από της χολ διότι μπορεί να κάνει 18 αντί για 15 που είναι της χολ αλλά έχει 3 πάγια δώρο συν δωρεάν ρουτερ ενώ η χολ δεν έχει δωρεάν πάγια και πληρώνεις και 20 το ρουτερ.Άρα 16*24 μήνες=384+20 το ρουτερ+50 η ενεργοποίηση=454 στους 24 μήνες άρα 454/24=18,91 το μήνα.Η σίτα έχει 18*21=378+65 η ενεργοποίηση=443/24=18,45.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις. Η Cyta εκτός του ότι έδωσε πρώτη VDSL, εξαρχής έδινε 10 Upload. Επίσης δίνει και Fast Path στο VDSL...


Εγώ το είπα με βάση αυτά που έλεγε η Cyta στο site της... Χρόνια τώρα, έλεγε για ταχύτητες 35/3 και 50/5 και μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό το άλλαξε σε 50/10...  :What..?: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν το σκεφτείτε το φοιτητικό της σιτα είναι πιο φθηνό από της χολ διότι μπορεί να κάνει 18 αντί για 15 που είναι της χολ αλλά έχει 3 πάγια δώρο συν δωρεάν ρουτερ ενώ η χολ δεν έχει δωρεάν πάγια και πληρώνεις και 20 το ρουτερ.Άρα 16*24 μήνες=384+20 το ρουτερ+50 η ενεργοποίηση=454 στους 24 μήνες άρα 454/24=18,91 το μήνα.Η σίτα έχει 18*21=378+65 η ενεργοποίηση=443/24=18,45.




Off Topic


		Το ρούτερ στη HOL νομίζω έχει 15€. Επίσης θεωρώ πως η HOL Vodafone Home είναι πολύ ανώτερη σε υπηρεσίες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MIKU

> Εγώ το είπα με βάση αυτά που έλεγε η Cyta στο site της... Χρόνια τώρα, έλεγε για ταχύτητες 35/3 και 50/5 και μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό το άλλαξε σε 50/10... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Στον τιμοκατάλογο λέει:''τιμή πώλησης ρουτερ/εξοπλισμού 19,90 ευρώ''.Το ρούτερ της cyta αξίζει όντως 71 ευρώ(όσο δηλαδή το χρεώνουν αν δεν το δόσεις πίσω)?

----------


## Thodoris92

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η WIND δίνει 10άρι Upload στο VDSL εδώ και κάποια χρονάκια...  
> 
> H Cyta απ' ό,τι βλέπω, τώρα τελευταία άρχισε να δίνει... Μακάρι να δούμε κι εμείς στη HOL 10άρι Upload σύντομα (από Αστικό Κέντρο παίρνω και δικό της DSLAM)...


Η cyta από όταν έφερε VDSL πάντα για 35/5 και 50/10 μίλαγε.το θυμάμαι γιατί είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω και το είχα ψάξει

----------


## Godian

> Θα γίνω κακός, αλλά βρήκες άτομο να σε πληροφορήσει. Ανάθεμα αν κατάλαβε για το τι μιλάμε...
> 
> Τα VC της Cyta είναι 8/35 PPP, 8/36 IPTV, 8/40 Management / TR069, 8/41 Voice και επίσης έχει ετοιμάσει τα 8/37 και 8/38 για το V-ARYS, για το όταν δώσει επίσημα VDSL απο τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (έχει ήδη δώσει πιλοτικά σε υπαλλήλους).
> 
> Παρακάτω τα σωστά Screens από Modem που έχω για να παίζω...
> 
> Pirelli DRG-A225G
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατί ρε μάστορα είδες πουθενά να γράφω ότι τα ανέβασα για να βοηθήσω κανέναν;;;

----------


## NexTiN

Το ότι του απαντάς στο ευχαριστώ του, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει όταν το διαβάζει κάποιος...

----------


## ethnik471

Σχετικά με το download/upload κι εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι πάντα η CYTA να δίνει 10άρι upload. Βέβαια τι να το κάνεις αν δεν ειναι απο καμπίνα? Μόλις βάλεις fast path (για οσους καίγονται) θα σου ρίξει και ταχύτητα, ενώ απο καμπίνα δεν κουνιέται ο συγχρονισμός προς τα κάτω.Γνώμη μου βέβαια.

----------


## Godian

και κακο ειναι? επρεπε να μην απαντησω καθολου? Οτι να ναι

----------


## NexTiN

> και κακο ειναι? επρεπε να μην απαντησω καθολου? Οτι να ναι


Ο αλλος ρωτησε κατι συγκεκριμενο. Πετας το ασχετο screenshot, βγαζει λαθος συμπερασμα, σου λεει ευχαριστω και του απαντας. Οτι να' ναι φαινεται ποιος γραφει εδω μεσα...

----------


## Godian

Βγηκε ο λογαριασμος στο Mycyta. πως το επαθαν.

----------


## jimdem582

> Βγηκε ο λογαριασμος στο Mycyta. πως το επαθαν.


Μου ήρθε 0ε (του Οκτωβρίου ήταν ο τελευταίος που πλήρωσα γιατί έφυγα για ΟΤΕ) 

Ο προηγούμενος ήταν -6,75 και μαζί με του Σεπτεμβρίου 29,40 έβγαινε 22,65ε. Πλήρωσα τότε ακριβώς 22.65ε και μου λέει 0.02ε υπόλοιπο στο my.cyta ενώ ο τελευταίος ήρθε 0ε!

----------


## odim

σημερα με πηρανε απο cosmote για μια προσφορα με τελικη τιμη 21€ τους ειπα οτι εχω cyta,ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και η δεσμευση τελειωνει τον ιουλιο του 2016,ευπροσδεκτη οποιαδηποτε προσφορα αν και μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να αφησω την cyta..

----------


## utp

> σημερα με πηρανε απο cosmote για μια προσφορα με τελικη τιμη 21€ τους ειπα οτι εχω cyta,ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και η δεσμευση τελειωνει τον ιουλιο του 2016,ευπροσδεκτη οποιαδηποτε προσφορα αν και μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να αφησω την cyta..


Ο οτε ναι μεν δινει με 21 ευρω προσφορα ,αλλα ποτε δεν περιλαμβανει οτι ενος αλλου παροχου. Συνηθως ειναι φτωχο πακετο σε κινητα με 30-40 λεπτα δωρεαν.

----------


## NexTiN

> σημερα με πηρανε απο cosmote για μια προσφορα με τελικη τιμη 21€ τους ειπα οτι εχω cyta,ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και η δεσμευση τελειωνει τον ιουλιο του 2016,ευπροσδεκτη οποιαδηποτε προσφορα αν και μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να αφησω την cyta..


Kαι πιθανότατα VoIP και αυτός...  :Smile:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Μου ήρθε μήνυμα από το λογιστήριο της Cyta ότι βρέθηκε το λάθος και στον προσεχή λογαριασμό θα γίνουν οι διορθώσεις των λανθασμένων λογαριασμών.
> Γρήγορη απάντηση μπράβο τους.


Ήρθε ο λογαριασμός με ημερομηνία έκδοσης 1-11-2015 και δεν υπάρχουν οι διορθώσεις. Λογικό αυτό.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		Άσχετο, απλά έχω μία απορία... Οι πάροχοι που δίνουν τηλεφωνία μέσω VoIP, πληρώνουν λιγότερα λεφτά στον ΟΤΕ ή τα ίδια? Π.χ. από τα 20€ πάγιο στη Cyta, τα 10€ τα τσεπώνει ο ΟΤΕ για την ενοικίαση του last mile... Με VoIP πληρώνει πάλι τα ίδια? Γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## Godian

Εχθές το βράδυ έφαγα ένα disconnect στις 1:25 μετά από επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ άργησε να έρθει η σύνδεση. Πρώτη φορά μου τους κάνει.... 
Μετά δε φορτωνε και το forum μας. 
Μόλις ήρθε όλα τα στοιχεία μου ήταν πάλι κανονικά

----------


## dimangelid

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άσχετο, απλά έχω μία απορία... Οι πάροχοι που δίνουν τηλεφωνία μέσω VoIP, πληρώνουν λιγότερα λεφτά στον ΟΤΕ ή τα ίδια? Π.χ. από τα 20€ πάγιο στη Cyta, τα 10€ τα τσεπώνει ο ΟΤΕ για την ενοικίαση του last mile... Με VoIP πληρώνει πάλι τα ίδια? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


Λογικά πληρώνει τα ίδια καθώς νοικιάζει μόνο τον βρόχο. Το τι είδους τηλεφωνία θα παρέχει είναι θέμα του παρόχου  :Smile:

----------


## NexTiN

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Άσχετο, απλά έχω μία απορία... Οι πάροχοι που δίνουν τηλεφωνία μέσω VoIP, πληρώνουν λιγότερα λεφτά στον ΟΤΕ ή τα ίδια? Π.χ. από τα 20€ πάγιο στη Cyta, τα 10€ τα τσεπώνει ο ΟΤΕ για την ενοικίαση του last mile... Με VoIP πληρώνει πάλι τα ίδια? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


Στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή, ναι, πληρώνει το ίδιο. Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει χαλκό. Το τι υπηρεσία θα περάσει απο πάνω είναι θέμα του κάθε Παρόχου. Η Cyta θα πληρώσει λιγότερα όταν θα τα βρούνε με τον ΟΤΕ και δώσει VDSL απο τις καμπίνες του. Το περάσανε ως όρο στο νέο RUO (VPU Light) διότι λόγω VoIP η Cyta δεν χρειάζεται κύριο δίκτυο αλλά μόνο απερχόμενο, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι στιγμής θέλει να το χρεώσει το ίδιο με το κανονικό VPU...

----------


## utp

> Στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή, ναι, πληρώνει το ίδιο. Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει χαλκό. Το τι υπηρεσία θα περάσει απο πάνω είναι θέμα του κάθε Παρόχου. Η Cyta θα πληρώσει λιγότερα όταν θα τα βρούνε με τον ΟΤΕ και δώσει VDSL απο τις καμπίνες του. Το περάσανε ως όρο στο νέο RUO (VPU Light) διότι λόγω VoIP η Cyta δεν χρειάζεται κύριο δίκτυο αλλά μόνο απερχόμενο, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι στιγμής θέλει να το χρεώσει το ίδιο με το κανονικό VPU...


Γιατι η cyta δεν χρειαζεται κυριο δικτυο? Tι διαφορα εχει με τους υπολοιπους παροχους στο vdsl?

----------


## NexTiN

> Γιατι η cyta δεν χρειαζεται κυριο δικτυο? Tι διαφορα εχει με τους υπολοιπους παροχους στο vdsl?


Μιλάω για το VDSL χονδρικής πάνω απο τις καμπίνες που στήνει ο ΟΤΕ. Οι άλλοι Πάροχοι χρειάζονται κύριο δίκτυο απο το Α/Κ ως την εκάστοτε καμπίνα για να στείλουν την τηλεφωνία. Στην καμπίνα συνδέεται η VDSL πόρτα και πλέον τα 2 σήματα φεύγουν μαζί στο απερχόμενο για να φτάσουν στον πελάτη. Η Cyta χρειάζεται μόνο το κομμάτι καμπίνα - πελάτης. Δεν θα στέλνει κάτι απο το Α/Κ...

----------


## kafao

> Στην υπάρχουσα υποδομή, ναι, πληρώνει το ίδιο. Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει χαλκό. Το τι υπηρεσία θα περάσει απο πάνω είναι θέμα του κάθε Παρόχου. Η Cyta θα πληρώσει λιγότερα όταν θα τα βρούνε με τον ΟΤΕ και δώσει VDSL απο τις καμπίνες του. Το περάσανε ως όρο στο νέο RUO (VPU Light) διότι λόγω VoIP η Cyta δεν χρειάζεται κύριο δίκτυο αλλά μόνο απερχόμενο, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι στιγμής θέλει να το χρεώσει το ίδιο με το κανονικό VPU...


Τι είναι RUO;

----------


## Iga

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της CYTA.

1. Η αναμονή στα τηλέφωνα ξεπερνάει τα 15 λεπτά σε μέσο όρο. Η τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη δεν είναι 24/7 για τα κινητά και ψευδώς αφήνεται να εννοηθεί ότι ισχύει 24ωρη τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη και για τα κινητά.
2. Ενώ είχα ξεκινήσει με πακέτο 24mbps και συνδεόμουν με ταχύτητα 13500 το 2012-2013 παλιά netone, η ταχύτητα έχει πέσει στα 7000-7500.
3. Έχω καλέσει για βλάβη και σύμφωνα με τη CYTA η γραμμή μου δεν πρόκεται να ανέβει (αλλαγή ζεύγους αν το λέω σωστά, και συνδυαστικό με ΟΤΕ). Τελευταία βλάβη ήταν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και έπιανα 8300. Από τότε έχω πέσει στα 7000.
Η επίσημη τηλεφωνική απάντηση από τους τεχνικούς ήταν ότι η πτώση 1300 mpbs από 8300 σε 7000 είναι στις ανεκτές αποκλίσεις !!!! (πάνω από 15% πτώση τσχύτητας).
4. Τηλεφωνικά δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κανέναν προϊστάμενο.
5. Η CYTA έχει εξαφανίσει όλα τα πακέτα 8 mbps και αναγκάζει να γίνονται χρεώσεις για ιντερνετ μόνο με 24mbps ανεξαρτήτως με τι συνδέεσαι.
6. Η ταχύτητα υποβαθμίζεται συνεχώς. Προφανώς όλη η ταχύτητα πάει σε vdsl αφού αυτό συμφέρει τις εταιρείες γενιότερα.
7. Οι λογαριασμοί εμφανίζονται 7-8 ημέρες online πριν τη λήξη τους.

Αυτά, γενικά η εταιρεία κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πρέπει να πάω αλλού.

----------


## Hetfield

Αποκλισεις ακομα και τοσο μεγαλες μπορουν να υπαρξουν. Δεν ειναι θεμα παροχου αλλα δικτυου.

----------


## Iga

Ξεκίνησα από 13.500 και έχω χάσει τη μισή ταχύτητα με τη CYTA να εξαφανίζει τα μικρότερα πακέτα που θα είχαν ας πούμε μια αναλογική χρέωση.

----------


## utp

Αν εισαι χρονια πελατης κανε τους μια νηξη για μειωση, ποσα δινεις τωρα? Οσο για την ταχυτητα δεν φταιει η cyta αλλα ο χαλκος, αν πας οτε μπορει να σου δωσει κανενα κρυφο ζευγαρι που κραταει καβαντζα για τους πελατες του.

----------


## Iga

Είμαι χρόνια πελάτης και έχω κάνει πολλές νύξεις, αλλά δεν δέχονται καν να μου δώσουν να μιλήσω σε κάποιον αρμόδιο. Στα emails δεν απαντάνε τίποτα σχετικά. Γενικά έχω χάσει κάθε εμπιστοσύνη και σεβασμό. Απλά να αρμέγουν τον πελάτη τους ενδιαφέρει. Καμία ανταπόδοση. Και ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ είναι ότι τουλάχιστον να ενημερωθεί και κανένας άλλος....

----------


## ethnik471

Αυτό σχετικά με το δίκτυο το έχω ξανα σχολιάσει. Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο με ΟΤΕ έπιανε ~18mbps με ΟΤΕ και με CYTA 15 με χίλια ζόρια (φασαρια,βλαβες, ρίξαν snr κτλ) + οτι καθε τρεις και λιγο τρώει dissconect σε αντίθεση με το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ.

Ο κολλητός μου στο κέντρο της πόλης με HOL έπιανε ~15mbps και κάτι pings στον θεο ακομα και με fast path (14mbps!) και μόλις το γύρισε στον ΟΤΕ χτύπησε 18άρια+ η γραμμή με πολύ καλύτερα pings σε interleaved απ'οτι με HOL σε fastpath ! 

Γνωρίζω πως παίρνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι ίντερνετ και στο δίνουν αλλα πραγματικά αδυνατώ να καταλάβω στην πράξη γιατί έχει τόση διαφορά.

Α! Να αναφέρω επίσης οτι ένα άλλο φιλαράκι μένει επίσης στο κέντρο της πόλης (γύρω τριγύρω όλο καφαο και καμπίνες 2πορτες και 3πορτες η περιοχη) και η CYTA δεν του έδινε vdsl γιατί έλεγε οτι είναι πάνω απο χιλιόμετρο (προς τιμήν της αυτό! αλλα γιατί πάνω απο το χιλιόμετρο όταν στα 200 μέτρα και απο τα δεξια και απο τα αριστερα και απο μπρος και απο πισω υπάρχουν ΑΚ και ΚV?!) οπότε έβαλε vdsl ΟΤΕ και κλέιδωσε το ρούτερ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 50mbps (και είναι και σε fastpath)!

Για την προσωπική μου εμπειρία δεν θα ξανα αναφερθώ αναλυτικά.Απλά να αναφέρω οτι λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης απο την πόλη έπιανα με wind 2mbps (στις καλες του).Με είχαν πείσει οι τεχνικάρες της wind οτι φταίει η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού και και και (έτρεχα και έδινα λεφτα αδικα σε ηλεκτρολόγους).Έβαλα ΟΤΕ και αμέσως έπιασα 4mbps και την ίδια μέρα το δήλωσα βλάβη και σε λιγότερο απο 24ώρες έπιανα ~18mbps (απο καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου).Τελικά έβαλα vdsl και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος καθώς σε fastpath κλειδώνω ακριβώς στα 30 και dissconect ΠΟΤΕ! Να ανφέρω πως μένω σε ένα κουτσοχώρι!

Οπότε συγγνώμη για το λιγο οφφ τοπικ αλλα δεν θεωρώ πως είναι θέμα δικτύου μονο αλλα κάτι παίζει και με τους παρόχους οι οποίοι φυσικά ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι απρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν ή απλά δεν ξέρουν και θέλουν να ξεμπερδεύουν μαζί σου με υφος "αυτό είναι, δεν αλλάζει και αν σ'αρεσει" ! Εξαίρεση πάλι ο ΟΤΕ (θα του ζητήσω ποσοστά :P ).

Όσο για την εξυπηρέτηση της CYTA έχω γράψει την τραγική μας εμπειρία σε σπίτι συγγενικού προσώπου σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.

Δεν ξέρω λοιπόν όπως ανφέρθηκε αν ο ΟΤΕ κρατάει καλό ζευγάρι για την πάρτη του και αν είναι τόσα πολλά τα ζευγάρια αλλα αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι με οτε ΟΛΟΙ οι γνωστοί και συγγενείς μου παίζουν πολύ πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## jimdem582

> Είμαι χρόνια πελάτης και έχω κάνει πολλές νύξεις, αλλά δεν δέχονται καν να μου δώσουν να μιλήσω σε κάποιον αρμόδιο. Στα emails δεν απαντάνε τίποτα σχετικά. Γενικά έχω χάσει κάθε εμπιστοσύνη και σεβασμό. Απλά να αρμέγουν τον πελάτη τους ενδιαφέρει. Καμία ανταπόδοση. Και ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ είναι ότι τουλάχιστον να ενημερωθεί και κανένας άλλος....


Απο το 2009 πελάτης και απο αύξηση σε αύξηση έφτασα να δίνω 29ε το μήνα. Βέβαια είχα πολλές παροχές (απεριόριστα ελλάδα-κόσμο, 360' κινητά, 2 γραμμές κλπ) αλλά μόνο το internet με ενδιέφερε. Τηλέφωνο Ελλάδα το πολύ 1 ώρα το μήνα.

Έτσι επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, για την αύξηση είπαν έτσι θα είναι απο εδώ και πέρα και αν μου αρέσει. Ζήτησα μείωση ως πελάτης τόσα χρόνια μου είπαν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι! Λένε με 23ε σας δίνουμε 24άρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 5 ώρες κινητά (η προσφορά που τρέχει δηλαδή + 2 χρόνια δέσμευση). Λέω δεν θέλω.

Τηλέφωνο σε ΟΤΕ, με 20.90 το μήνα, 250' σταθερά, 30' κινητά και 24άρι (πάλι 2 χρόνια δέσμευση). Δέχτηκα γιατί όπως είπα δεν παίρνω τηλέφωνο συχνά. Πήρε η cyta για αντιπροσφορά. Απο τα 23ε το πήγε 19 αλλά ήμουν αποφασισμένος και έφυγα.

Αποτέλεσμα: Με cyta έπιανα 15mbps και με ΟΤΕ πήγα στα 21!

----------


## Iga

Για κάποιο λόγο όσα κερδίσανε οι παραπάνω με επιστροφή σε ΟΤΕ είναι αυτά που έχασα σταδιακά, περίπου 6mbps.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να θίξω και το πιθανό θέμα του να περιορίζουν το bandwidth σκόπιμα και συνειδητά ώστε να έχουν μικρότερες χρεώσεις στις γραμμές που πληρώνουν ώστε να μένουν εντός ορίων. Ξέρετε αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Μπορούμε να μάθουμε τα συνολικά δεδομένα μέσα έξω και αριθμό συνδέσεων της CYTA ? Πιθανότατα να μην μπορούν (εκτός από το σενάριο να μη θέλουν) να πιάνουν υψηλές ταχύτητες. Αλλά αντί να είναι υποκριτές θα μπορούσαν να μειώσουν ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ τις χρεώσεις τους, που φυσικά δεν τους συμφέρει καθόλου, για να μην θυμηθώ τις ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΕΣ Στρογγυλοποιήσεις λογαριασμών προς τα πάνω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		Προφανώς και παίζει κάποια βλάβη στη γραμμή. Εγώ 4 γραμμές πήρα από ΟΤΕ και τις πήγα σε HOL και WIND και οι ταχύτητες *ήταν μεγαλύτερες* *στις άλλες*, γιατί δεν είχα το Fastpath και ζήτησα SNR 6... Κερδίσαμε τουλάχιστον 3-4 Mbps σε ταχύτητα σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ και δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με τα Pings, ούτε με αποσυνδέσεις... Στη δική μου γραμμή κιόλας, έχω VDSL από μηχάνημα της HOL από το Αστικό Κέντρο, συγχρονίζω πάνω από 50000 και κατεβάζω με 45 Mbps! Οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε, ότι με τον ΟΤΕ πιάνεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα... Είναι αναλόγως την περιοχή, μην τα τσουβαλιάζετε όλα... Έχουμε 4 γραμμές σε εναλλακτικούς (3 HOL - 1 WIND) και 0 προβλήματα ως τώρα και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από ΟΤΕ!!   :Razz: 

Επίσης κάπου άκουσα πως η Cyta τρώει 1 Mbps ταχύτητα, μόνο και μόνο για να δουλεύει η VoIP τηλεφωνία με αυτή... Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει...

----------


## utp

Οτι να ναι παιδια, εισαστε μπερδεμενοι. Καμια εταιρια δεν δινει την καλυτερη της προσφορα αν δεν δει αιτημα για τον βροχο μας απο αλλη εταιρια. Η cyta λοιπον εδωσε καλυτερη προσφορα με 19 αλλα δεν δεκτηκες. Ο οτε δινει με το σταγονομετρο υπηρεσιες.
Επισης δεν λετε να καταλαβετε γιατι με οτε εχετε παραπανω ταχυτητες ενω με ολους τους αλλους παροχους χαμηλοτερες. Εισαστε σε περιοχες με προβληματικο δικτυο και ο Οτε δινει μονο σε πελατες του καλο δικτυο απερχομενο και κυριο, αυτο ειναι γεγονος. Αυτο σας το λεμε εμεις που δεν ειμαστε σε προβληματικες περιοχες και απολαμβανουμε παμφθηνες ταχυτατες υπηρεσιες απο παροχους.
Οσο για την voip οτι τρωει 1 mbps δεν ισχυει, ειναι κοντα στα 10kb/sec. Οσο για το αλλο σχολιο οτι κλειδωνουν επειτηδες χαμηλα τους πελατες τους, ενταξει ειναι για να γελαμε.

----------


## Godian

> Οτι να ναι παιδια, εισαστε μπερδεμενοι. Καμια εταιρια δεν δινει την καλυτερη της προσφορα αν δεν δει αιτημα για τον βροχο μας απο αλλη εταιρια. Η cyta λοιπον εδωσε καλυτερη προσφορα με 19 αλλα δεν δεκτηκες. Ο οτε δινει με το σταγονομετρο υπηρεσιες.
> Επισης δεν λετε να καταλαβετε γιατι με οτε εχετε παραπανω ταχυτητες ενω με ολους τους αλλους παροχους χαμηλοτερες. Εισαστε σε περιοχες με προβληματικο δικτυο και ο Οτε δινει μονο σε πελατες του καλο δικτυο απερχομενο και κυριο, αυτο ειναι γεγονος. Αυτο σας το λεμε εμεις που δεν ειμαστε σε προβληματικες περιοχες και απολαμβανουμε παμφθηνες ταχυτατες υπηρεσιες απο παροχους.
> Οσο για την voip οτι τρωει 1 mbps δεν ισχυει, ειναι κοντα στα 10kb/sec. Οσο για το αλλο σχολιο οτι κλειδωνουν επειτηδες χαμηλα τους πελατες τους, ενταξει ειναι για να γελαμε.


Και ο ΟΤΕ είναι για κλάματα πάντως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις....

----------


## ethnik471

> Και ο ΟΤΕ είναι για κλάματα πάντως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις....


Εγώ πάντως απο τότε που έβαλα ΟΤΕ μόνο χαμογελάω.

----------


## odim

και εγω με οτε εχω πιασει μεχρι 16mbps ενω με cyta εχω πεσει στα 13mbps,δε ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα οτι η cosmote το παιζει νταης και κανει οτι γουσταρει στα καφαο της εις βαρος των αλλων ειναι γεγονος..

----------


## ethnik471

> και εγω με οτε εχω πιασει μεχρι 16mbps ενω με cyta εχω πεσει στα 13mbps,δε ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα οτι η cosmote το παιζει νταης και κανει οτι γουσταρει στα καφαο *της* εις βαρος των αλλων ειναι γεγονος..


Καλά το είπες, κι εσύ στο δικό σου το ίδιο θα έκανες.Αν ήθελε ο γείτονας ας έφτιαχνε δικό του και να μη περίμενε απο εσένα μόνο...

----------


## MIKU

> και εγω με οτε εχω πιασει μεχρι 16mbps ενω με cyta εχω πεσει στα 13mbps,δε ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα οτι η cosmote το παιζει νταης και κανει οτι γουσταρει στα καφαο της εις βαρος των αλλων ειναι γεγονος..


Το λες και εσύ:Κοφάο ΤΗΣ!!!!Αυτή πληρώνει όχι οι άλλοι!!

----------


## odim

το καφαο δεν ειναι παιχνιδακι και αν ήταν τοσο απλα τα πραγματα θα κανανε και οι αλλοι,ποιος ο λογος η καθε εταιρεια σταθερης να παρακαλαει τον οτε για να τις δωσει γραμμες,οι εταιρειες για να επεξαρτηθουν απο το καφαο του οτε ειναι ολοκληρη ιστορια,εγω δεν τους παω τους οτετζιδες γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ηταν βυσματα των κυβερνησεων και μπαινανε στον οτε γινοντουσαν δηλαδη δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι με ενα πτυχιο λυκειου,αντιθετα εμεις που εχουμε σπουδασει και κατι παραμενουμε ανεργοι και δεν εχουμε βυσμα για να τακτοποιηθουμε..ακου cosmote δεν ανηκει πλεον στο Ελληνικο κρατος ειναι γερμανικη και την καταληξη οτε την χρησιμοποιουν για εμπορικους λογους,αν τολμανε ας αλλαξουν ονομασια..

----------


## ethnik471

Καταρχήν στον όμιλο ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν ξένοι επενδυτές με κυρίαρχο την Ντόιτσε Τέλεκομ αλλα το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο έχει επίσης ποσοστά ακόμα.
Όσο για το ΤΙ γινόταν παλια στον ΟΤΕ, όσο ήταν εξ ολοκλήρου Δημόσιος δηλαδή, θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρη.Έπρεπε να μπει ο ιδιώτης για να προχωρήσουμε αλλα αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.Πλέον δεν σε παίρνουν στον ΟΤΕ ούτε καν με πτυχίο ΙΕΚ.Μόνο Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης και πολύ απο τους παλιούς καλούς υπαλληλίσκους έχουν φύγει εδω και καιρό απο τον ΟΤΕ και αυτοί που ξέμειναν τρώνε τρελά σεμινάρια και "μαθηματα' στην μάπα θέλουν δεν θέλουν - και καλώς.Αυτό όμως δεν έχει καμια σχέση με τις ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ του ΟΤΕ και τις επενδύσεις του σε δίκτυο, ίνες κτλ.
Το αν δεν είναι εύκολο θέμα να απεξαρτηθούν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι απο τον ΟΤΕ είναι ένα θέμα που πραγματικά δεν με απασχολεί.Αν θέλουν να λεν οτι προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες και οτι (ντεμεκ) κάνουν επενδύσεις κτλ να το δούμε! Και να μη τους φταίει ο ΟΤΕ....Απο την cyta/wind/hol/forthnet κτλ παίρνω δίκτυο όχι απο τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε είναι γελοίο να τα ρίχνεις στον ΟΤΕ ακόμα και αν όντως φταίει αυτός (προσωπικά πιστευω οχι συχνα).
Αλλιώς ρίξε ένα κάρο χρήματα, προχώρα τις διαδικασίες, κάνε μεγάλες - εστω - αλλαγές και προχώρα σε δικό σου δίκτυο. Τρέχα πάρε άδειες, βρες συνεργεία, συνεργάσου με δήμους, πάρε εργολάβους σκάψε πέρνα οπτικές ίνες ξανα φτιάξε τον δρόμο μετά κάνε και όλη την εγκατάσταση φτιάξε καμπίνες σε κάθε γωνιά κτλ να σε παραδεχτώ. 

Αντ'αυτου ΟΛΑ τα κάνει ο κακός ΟΤΕ , οι άλλοι κρέμονται απο αυτόν και τους φταίει και απο πάνω.

Αυτές είναι οι ψευτο επενδύσεις των ISPs που έχουν δήθεν δίκτυο δικό τους και δεν ξερω γω τι.... άντε γεια.... όταν κοπιάσετε, ρίξετε χρήμα και επενδύσετε στην χώρα μου ναι , θα σας επιβραβεύσω. Ως τοτε ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει το μονοπώλιο (καθώς ακόμα και ΟΤΕ να μη βάλεις πάλι έχει κέρδος αυτός) , όσο αρνητικό και αν ειναι αυτό για τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα και την ανταγωνιστικότητα.

Τα αναφέρω αυτά για να μη μπερδεύουμε τα πράγματα. 

Με την παρούσα κατάσταση πολύ καλά κάνει κατα την γνώμη μου ο ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν ήταν άλλωστε αυτός (με τους επενδυτές μέσα) ακόμα 4άρες συνδέσεις θα είχαμε...

----------


## dimitri_ns

@ethnik471 
"ρίξετε χρήμα και επενδύσετε στην χώρα μου"

Η είσαι μικρός και δεν ξέρεις ή ιδιοτελής και εμπαθής.

Ξεχνάς πως ξεκίνησε το internet Ελλάδα?

Ξεχνάς τις επενδύσεις της Forthnet που την υποχρέωνε ο μονοπωλιακός ΟΤΕ να αποκτήσει κόμβο *ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ* (53 νομοί) για να συνδεθεί μαζί του και οι πελάτες να χρεώνονται με αστική χρέωση.

Και προφανως, όταν ο ΟΤΕ μπήκε στο παιγνίδι, έστησε *ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΗ ΑΘΗΝΑ* και κανόνισε *ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΣΤΙΚΑ*

Πάπαλα οι επενδύσεις της Forthnet.

Πλήρωσε ένα πρόστιμο 80 εκ δραχμών ο ΟΤΕ (η φοράδα στο αλώνι) και 18 μήνες μετά έδωσε και στην forthnet.

----------


## MIKU

Το θέμα είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν αφήνει τον ΟΤΕ να μειώσει τις τιμές γιατί οι άλλοι πάροχοι θα έκλειναν!Με αυτές τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ έχει περίπου το 50% τη αγοράς!!!Αυτό κάτι λέει!

----------


## ethnik471

> @ethnik471 
> "ρίξετε χρήμα και επενδύσετε στην χώρα μου"
> 
> Η είσαι μικρός και δεν ξέρεις ή ιδιοτελής και εμπαθής.
> 
> Ξεχνάς πως ξεκίνησε το internet Ελλάδα?
> 
> Ξεχνάς τις επενδύσεις της Forthnet που την υποχρέωνε ο μονοπωλιακός ΟΤΕ να αποκτήσει κόμβο *ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ* (53 νομοί) για να συνδεθεί μαζί του και οι πελάτες να χρεώνονται με αστική χρέωση.
> 
> ...



Καταρχήν αν και δεν μου αρέσουν τα επι προσωπικού , αφου αρέσει σε εσένα (αναφέρομαι στην 1η σου γραμμή κιόλας), εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι σημαίνει " μικρός " . Είναι το κλάσικό  " εγώ ο έμπειρος τα γνωρίζω όλα και αυτός ο μικρός τι θα μας πει? " Αυτό παρεμπιπτόντως μου θύμισε Ελληναράδες της εποχής που αναφέρει ο φίλος odim στον δημοσιο ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω πως αναφέρεσαι ηλικιακά στο μικρός σε περίπτωση δηλαδή που λόγω ηλικίας δεν γνώριζα τότε ή δεν θυμάμαι. Όπως και να χει όχι δεν είμαι τόσο μικρός και αυτά που λες σαφώς ισχύουν.Σε ποια χρονολογία αναφερόμαστε όμως? Μήπως στις εποχές τις κλειστής οικονομίας σοβιετικού τύπου που είχαν φτιάξει οι τότε σοσιαλιστικές κυβερνήσεις και σκότωναν την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία ? Για να το πούμε πιο απλα, μήπως όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν Δημόσιος ? Μάλλον ναι. Αρα υπάρχει μια διαφορά και μάλιστα σημαντική, εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε εποχές προ 15ετίας η συζήτηση και τα προβλήματα αναφέρονται στο σήμερα. Και μια λιγότερο σημαντική, ο ΟΤΕ τότε ήταν δημόσιος και τώρα ιδιωτικός , οι νομοι έχουν αλλάξει και οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει, ειδικά στον χώρο της αγοράς.

Συμφωνώ όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενη μου ανάρτηση , πως ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο εύκολο και σήμερα ακομα να απεξαρτηθούν οι ISPs απο τον ΟΤΕ και πρέπει να γίνουν κι άλλες αλλαγές , αλλα να ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ! Πάντως θα έπρεπε να προβληματίζει τους ISPs αυτό και όχι εμένα.

Εγώ όταν είχα ISP εκτός ΟΤΕ, ΟΛΑ ήταν χάλια και απο τοτε που έβαλα ΟΤΕ , ΟΛΑ είναι τέλεια.Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι το ποσό που πληρώνω -vdsl γαρ- αλλα τουλάχιστον παίρνω κάτι αξιόλογο.Οπότε δεν με τρελαίνει και τόσο το θέμα αυτό. Και για να μη νυπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις μιλάω, προσωπικά για τον εαυτό μου.

Τα ιδιοτελής και εμπαθής επι προσωπικού απλά ρίχνουν το επίπεδο της συζήτησης. Άλλωστε τα πράγματα λεν γύρο μας είναι όπως εμείς τα βλέπουμε, όπως εμείς είμαστε.

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## sdikr

Και offtopic είσαστε και λάθος τα θυμάστε μερικοί

Εδώ μιλάμε για το δίκτυο της Cyta

----------


## dimitri_ns

Συγνώμη αν σε έθιξα

Αυτά που περιέγραψα είναι πως το μονοπώλιο δεν αφήνει τον ανταγωνισμό κι εσύ ζητάς επενδύσεις στο τελευταίο μίλι από τους άλλους

Και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα εκμεταλλεύεται αθέμιτα για πάρτη του το δίκτυο.
Είναι ακόμα εν μέρει μονοπώλειο.

Αν θέλεις να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός, ας γίνει διαχωρισμός δικτύου/υπηρεσιών

Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, λυπάμαι, δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω
Και δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα, μην με παρεξηγείς.

----------


## djuan1988

Σέρνεται εδώ και κάποιες μέρες τα βράδια ή είναι η εντύπωσή μου;

Στο YouTube φτάνει μέχρι 1,5 Mbps.

Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα;

----------


## mike_871

Αυτο επρεπε να γινει οταν  αποκρατικοποιηθηκε ο ΟΤΕ.. και το δικτυο να εμενε στο δημοσιο..

----------


## manospcistas

@djuan1988 Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα του download σε 50αρα σύνδεση, κυρίως χτες το βράδυ η ταχύτητα από 43Mbps έπεφτε στα 3Mbps.
Σήμερα πάει καλύτερα αν και πάλι δεν έχει σταθερότητα.

----------


## djuan1988

> @djuan1988 Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα του download σε 50αρα σύνδεση, κυρίως χτες το βράδυ η ταχύτητα από 43Mbps έπεφτε στα 3Mbps.
> Σήμερα πάει καλύτερα αν και πάλι δεν έχει σταθερότητα.


Υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει η βροχή. Θα δω πως θα είναι και αύριο.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εδώ είναι κομπλέ πάντως.

----------


## darkmoon

Παιδιά ο 'κόφτης' πάντως πρέπει να ισχύει.Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12.5 mbps κατεβάζω με 0.9 mb/sec.
Για αυτό και έκανα τώρα αίτηση για vdsl (ο οτε δε δίνει στη διεύθυνσή μου).

----------


## utp

> Παιδιά ο 'κόφτης' πάντως πρέπει να ισχύει.Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12.5 mbps κατεβάζω με 0.9 mb/sec.
> Για αυτό και έκανα τώρα αίτηση για vdsl (ο οτε δε δίνει στη διεύθυνσή μου).


Κοφτης δεν υπαρχει, μετρησες με καλωδιο? Με download manager? Απο εδω http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/?

----------


## odim

> Παιδιά ο 'κόφτης' πάντως πρέπει να ισχύει.Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12.5 mbps κατεβάζω με 0.9 mb/sec.
> Για αυτό και έκανα τώρα αίτηση για vdsl (ο οτε δε δίνει στη διεύθυνσή μου).


στα 12,5mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις με 1,2-1,3mb/s κάνε μια δοκιμη εδω http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ κατεβασε ενα αρχειο ειναι για test download για να δεις ξανα τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα..

----------


## matelas

Ένας γνωστός έκανε αίτηση αρχές Νοέμβρη (απ ότι μου είπε) για να παει στη cyta από οτε. Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες δεν έχει ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε internet (δεν συγχρονίζει), ούτε με το router του οτε αλλά ούτε με το router που του έστειλε η cyta. Πήρε στη cyta και τον διαβεβαίωσαν πως μέσα στη μέρα θα είναι όλα εντάξει, οι μέρες πέρασαν χωρίς να φτιάξει. 

Προσπαθήσαμε παρέα να καλέσουμε την cyta χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, δεν έβγαινε γραμμή. Ευτυχώς έχουν σύστημα για την πορεία της αίτησης το οποίο μας ενημέρωσε πως η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί έως 7/12/2015.  Να καταπιούμε πως για κάποιο λόγο καθυστερεί η φορητότητα, είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να μην έχει υπηρεσίες τόσες μέρες και να τον κοροιδεύουν λέγοντας πως θα φτιάξει μέσα στη μέρα.

Έχει τύχη σε άλλον; Φταίει η cyta ο οτε… και οι δύο;

----------


## dimangelid

> Ένας γνωστός έκανε αίτηση αρχές Νοέμβρη (απ ότι μου είπε) για να παει στη cyta από οτε. Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες δεν έχει ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε internet (δεν συγχρονίζει), ούτε με το router του οτε αλλά ούτε με το router που του έστειλε η cyta. Πήρε στη cyta και τον διαβεβαίωσαν πως μέσα στη μέρα θα είναι όλα εντάξει, οι μέρες πέρασαν χωρίς να φτιάξει. 
> 
> Προσπαθήσαμε παρέα να καλέσουμε την cyta χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, δεν έβγαινε γραμμή. Ευτυχώς έχουν σύστημα για την πορεία της αίτησης το οποίο μας ενημέρωσε πως η γραμμή θα ενεργοποιηθεί έως 7/12/2015.  Να καταπιούμε πως για κάποιο λόγο καθυστερεί η φορητότητα, είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να μην έχει υπηρεσίες τόσες μέρες και να τον κοροιδεύουν λέγοντας πως θα φτιάξει μέσα στη μέρα.
> 
> Έχει τύχη σε άλλον; Φταίει η cyta ο οτε… και οι δύο;


Δοκιμάστε ξανά στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Cyta να σας πουν ακριβώς την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης καθώς και αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα από την πλευρά τους. Αν είναι και εκεί η 7/12 και δεν υπάρχει θέμα από την πλευρά τους, τότε να πάρετε στον ΟΤΕ και να απαιτήσετε να αποκαταστήσουν την λειτουργία της γραμμής. Θα σας πουν λογικά διάφορα του στυλ "Κόπηκε λόγω της φορητότητας στην Cyta, μιλήστε με την Cyta" αλλά μην μασήσετε, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέχρι και την τελευταία μέρα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δοκιμάστε ξανά στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Cyta να σας πουν ακριβώς την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης καθώς και αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα από την πλευρά τους. Αν είναι και εκεί η 7/12 και δεν υπάρχει θέμα από την πλευρά τους, τότε να πάρετε στον ΟΤΕ και να απαιτήσετε να αποκαταστήσουν την λειτουργία της γραμμής. Θα σας πουν λογικά διάφορα του στυλ "Κόπηκε λόγω της φορητότητας στην Cyta, μιλήστε με την Cyta" αλλά μην μασήσετε, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέχρι και την τελευταία μέρα.


Δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να πάρετε τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είστε πελάτης.
Παράπονα στη cyta στους τεχνικούς, αυτοί θα εξαναγκάσουν τον ΟΤΕ αν χρειάζεται
13811 ή 215 50 13811

----------


## athenaum

> Δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να πάρετε τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είστε πελάτης.
> Παράπονα στη cyta στους τεχνικούς, αυτοί θα εξαναγκάσουν τον ΟΤΕ αν χρειάζεται
> 13811 ή 215 50 13811


τα τηλεφωνα αυτα απαντουν 24 ωρες αλλα και το 2155013877 Εαν εχει γινει η φορητοτητα απλα βαλτε το ρουτερ πανω στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου χωρις σπλιτερ ή φιλτρα και συνδεστε το τηλεφωνο στην πρασινη επαφη του ρουτερ. Δοκιμαστε ξανα την συδεσμολογια

----------


## darkmoon

> στα 12,5mbps πρεπει να κατεβαζεις με 1,2-1,3mb/s κάνε μια δοκιμη εδω http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ κατεβασε ενα αρχειο ειναι για test download για να δεις ξανα τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα..


Τα κλασικά 0.9mb/sec έπιασα πάλι.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Παιδιά ο 'κόφτης' πάντως πρέπει να ισχύει.Ενώ κλειδώνω στα 12.5 mbps κατεβάζω με 0.9 mb/sec.
> Για αυτό και έκανα τώρα αίτηση για vdsl (ο οτε δε δίνει στη διεύθυνσή μου).


Σε συγγενή μου που έτυχε να είμαι δεν βλέπω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Γιατί έχει τόσο ασταθείς γραμμές η Cyta? Σε όλα τα στατιστικά που έχω δει εδώ μέσα ή ακόμα και σε γείτονές μου, το SNR διαρκώς παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα και μιλάμε για μεγάλη απόκλιση...

----------


## sweet dreams

Μόνο αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στη CYTA;;;;  :Razz:

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Γιατί έχει τόσο ασταθείς γραμμές η Cyta? Σε όλα τα στατιστικά που έχω δει εδώ μέσα ή ακόμα και σε γείτονές μου, το SNR διαρκώς παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα και μιλάμε για μεγάλη απόκλιση...


Απλά έχει target snr 8.Δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη αστάθεια οι γραμμές. Π.χ σε forthnet υπάρχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη αστάθεια.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Απλά έχει target snr 8.Δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη αστάθεια οι γραμμές. Π.χ σε forthnet υπάρχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη αστάθεια.


Εγώ ήξερα ότι τα μόνα target SNR που δίνουν όλοι είναι 6,9,11... Η Cyta δίνει 8?  :Thinking:

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να πάρετε τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είστε πελάτης.
> Παράπονα στη cyta στους τεχνικούς, αυτοί θα εξαναγκάσουν τον ΟΤΕ αν χρειάζεται
> 13811 ή 215 50 13811


Μέχρι και την ημέρα που θα μεταφερθεί η γραμμή του στην Cyta εξακολουθεί να είναι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ και μιλάει με τον ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν έχει γίνει η φορητότητα, η Cyta θα δει απλά μια αίτηση σε εκκρεμότητα. Επίσης δεν έχει καμία δουλειά να πιέσει για κάτι τον ΟΤΕ εφόσον ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει πάει ακόμα σε αυτούς...

----------


## matelas

> τα τηλεφωνα αυτα απαντουν 24 ωρες αλλα και το 2155013877 Εαν εχει γινει η φορητοτητα απλα βαλτε το ρουτερ πανω στην πριζα του τηλεφωνου χωρις σπλιτερ ή φιλτρα και συνδεστε το τηλεφωνο στην πρασινη επαφη του ρουτερ. Δοκιμαστε ξανα την συδεσμολογια


Αυτό κάλεσα, πάτησα στην επιλογή για τις πωλήσεις μιας και δεν είχε επιλογή για τεχνικό τμήμα και δεν απαντούσε κανείς. Ξαναπήρα και πάτησα την επιλογή για την πορεία της αίτησης… η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή, άλλωστε ούτε το ρούτερ του οτε συγχρονίζει.




> Μέχρι και την ημέρα που θα μεταφερθεί η γραμμή του στην Cyta εξακολουθεί να είναι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ και μιλάει με τον ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν έχει γίνει η φορητότητα, η Cyta θα δει απλά μια αίτηση σε εκκρεμότητα. Επίσης δεν έχει καμία δουλειά να πιέσει για κάτι τον ΟΤΕ εφόσον ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει πάει ακόμα σε αυτούς...





> Δοκιμάστε ξανά στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Cyta να σας πουν ακριβώς την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης καθώς και αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα από την πλευρά τους. Αν είναι και εκεί η 7/12 και δεν υπάρχει θέμα από την πλευρά τους, τότε να πάρετε στον ΟΤΕ και να απαιτήσετε να αποκαταστήσουν την λειτουργία της γραμμής. Θα σας πουν λογικά διάφορα του στυλ "Κόπηκε λόγω της φορητότητας στην Cyta, μιλήστε με την Cyta" αλλά μην μασήσετε, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες μέχρι και την τελευταία μέρα.





> Δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να πάρετε τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είστε πελάτης.
> Παράπονα στη cyta στους τεχνικούς, αυτοί θα εξαναγκάσουν τον ΟΤΕ αν χρειάζεται
> 13811 ή 215 50 13811


Ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως τον πήραν από τον οτε για να τον κρατήσουν, στην ερώτηση γιατί δεν έχει υπηρεσίες δεν γνώριζαν. 

Συμφωνούμε πως ο οτε πρέπει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, οπότε μήπως έκανε ο οτε το λάθος;

Επίσης από τη cyta του είχαν δώσει ένα σταθερό απ ότι μου είπε που μπορεί να καλεί αν έχει πρόβλημα. Προσπάθησα να καλέσω αλλά δεν απαντούσε, τους δικαιολογώ μιας και πήρα μετά τις 17:00.

Θα δούμε από Δευτέρα και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## dimitri_ns

@matelas

"Προσπάθησα να καλέσω αλλά δεν απαντούσε, τους δικαιολογώ μιας και πήρα μετά τις 17:00."

*ΠΗΡΕΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ*

Οι τεχνικοί είναι στο 13811 ή 215 50 13811
Εσύ πήρες τις πωλήσεις 13877 ή 215 50 13877

----------


## athenaum

Η κλήση στο 13878 ή στο 2155013878 δεν γίνεται να μην απαντηθεί μιας και είναι 24ώρα εξυπηρέτηση Λόγω της εργασίας μου ως τεχνικός τηλεφωνικών εγκαταστασεων μιλώ σχεδόν καθημερινά μαζί τους χωρίς να έχει συμβεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο (να μην απαντούν). Ή δεν περιμένεις όσο χρειάζεται για απάντηση ή μας δουλεύεις

----------


## NexTiN

> Η κλήση στο 13878 ή στο 2155013878 δεν γίνεται να μην απαντηθεί μιας και είναι 24ώρα εξυπηρέτηση Λόγω της εργασίας μου ως τεχνικός τηλεφωνικών εγκαταστασεων μιλώ σχεδόν καθημερινά μαζί τους χωρίς να έχει συμβεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο (να μην απαντούν). Ή δεν περιμένεις όσο χρειάζεται για απάντηση ή μας δουλεύεις


Το νούμερο που αναφέρεις είναι η Εξ.Πελ. κ Τ.Υ. επιχειρηματικων πελατων γι' αυτο και ειναι 24/7.
Για οικιακους πελατες τα νουμερα ειναι:
13877 ή 2155013877 Εξ.Πελ. (θεματα λογαριασμων, πληροφοριων, αιτησεις συνδεσεων, κλπ.).
13811 ή 2155013811 Τ.Υ. 24/7.

----------


## matelas

> @matelas
> 
> "Προσπάθησα να καλέσω αλλά δεν απαντούσε, τους δικαιολογώ μιας και πήρα μετά τις 17:00."
> 
> *ΠΗΡΕΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ*
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί είναι στο 13811 ή 215 50 13811
> Εσύ πήρες τις πωλήσεις 13877 ή 215 50 13877





> Η κλήση στο 13878 ή στο 2155013878 δεν γίνεται να μην απαντηθεί μιας και είναι 24ώρα εξυπηρέτηση Λόγω της εργασίας μου ως τεχνικός τηλεφωνικών εγκαταστασεων μιλώ σχεδόν καθημερινά μαζί τους χωρίς να έχει συμβεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο (να μην απαντούν). Ή δεν περιμένεις όσο χρειάζεται για απάντηση ή μας δουλεύεις





> Το νούμερο που αναφέρεις είναι η Εξ.Πελ. κ Τ.Υ. επιχειρηματικων πελατων γι' αυτο και ειναι 24/7.
> Για οικιακους πελατες τα νουμερα ειναι:
> 13877 ή 2155013877 Εξ.Πελ. (θεματα λογαριασμων, πληροφοριων, αιτησεις συνδεσεων, κλπ.).
> 13811 ή 2155013811 Τ.Υ. 24/7.


Το τηλέφωνο που προσπάθησα να καλέσω μετά τις 17:00 ήταν ένα σταθερό που του δώσανε οι ίδιοι όπως μου είπε, αφού δεν απαντούσε πήρα στο 21550*13877*, δεν ήξερα αν ήταν πωλήσεις η τεχνικό τμήμα, αυτό βρήκα αυτό πήρα. Δεν είχα  ιντερνετ ώστε να μπω στο cyta.gr να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες. 

Το θέμα μου δεν είναι πως δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με εκπρόσωπο... κομμάτια να γίνει, το θέμα μου είναι πως ο κάτοχος της γραμμής είχε καταφέρει να μιλήσει και η μόνη απάντηση που έπαιρνε είναι πως "θα φτιάξει μέσα στη μέρα".  Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να κοντεύει να κλείσει μια εβδομάδα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ. Γ’ αυτό και με φώναξε ο άνθρωπος μιας και ξέρω δυο πράγματα να τους καλέσουμε παρέα.

Όπως και να έχει τα νέα είναι πως τους ξαναπήρε ο ίδιος χθες και ακύρωσε την αίτηση,  θα μείνει στον οτε.

----------


## manospcistas

Σήμερα κάλεσα στο 13811 για να κατεβάσω το SNR Target από 8db σε 6db σε 24αρα φίλου, και μου είπαν ότι η Cyta έχει ξεκινήσει αναβάθμιση των DSLAM της, το δικό μας αναβαθμίστηκε πριν περίπου 1 μήνα, και τα νέα προφίλ είναι 8, 11 και 13. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν το SNR για να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα.
Σταδιακά θα αναβαθμιστούν και όλα τα DSLAMs πανελληνίως.

----------


## utp

> Σήμερα κάλεσα στο 13811 για να κατεβάσω το SNR Target από 8db σε 6db σε 24αρα φίλου, και μου είπαν ότι η Cyta έχει ξεκινήσει αναβάθμιση των DSLAM της, το δικό μας αναβαθμίστηκε πριν περίπου 1 μήνα, και τα νέα προφίλ είναι 8, 11 και 13. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν το SNR για να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα.
> Σταδιακά θα αναβαθμιστούν και όλα τα DSLAMs πανελληνίως.


Σε ποια περιοχη ειστε και σε πιο κεντρο?

----------


## manospcistas

Μακρύ Γιαλός, χωριό στο Λασίθι. Υπάρχει 1 κέντρο μόνο στην περιοχή.

----------


## utp

> Μακρύ Γιαλός, χωριό στο Λασίθι. Υπάρχει 1 κέντρο μόνο στην περιοχή.


Για ξαναπαρε να ρωτησεις, δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο που σου ειπαν...

----------


## Atheros

23€ για 2 χρόνια είναι πολλά. Καλά έκανες και έφυγες και πήγες ΟΤΕ. Τουλάχιστον έχει πιο δίκαιη η τιμή.
Εμένα μου έδωσε πέρυσι ανανέωση 19,50€ για 1 χρόνο 24Mbps 360 σταθερά 40 κινητά.Μετά επειδή η εξόφληση δεν ήταν με πάγια εντολή ή κάρτα το αύξησε 0,50€ και φτάσαμε στα 20.....20 Γεννάρη 2016 λοιπόν θα τους πάρω πάλι για την ανανέωση.Ελπίζω να φερθούν έξυπνα..Το λογαριασμό τον πληρώνω και 10 μέρες πριν λήξει συνήθως.Αλλιώς....αυτοί θα χάσουν.... :Crying:

----------


## djuan1988

> 23€ για 2 χρόνια είναι πολλά. Καλά έκανες και έφυγες και πήγες ΟΤΕ. Τουλάχιστον έχει πιο δίκαιη η τιμή.
> Εμένα μου έδωσε πέρυσι ανανέωση 19,50€ για 1 χρόνο 24Mbps 360 σταθερά 40 κινητά.Μετά επειδή η εξόφληση δεν ήταν με πάγια εντολή ή κάρτα το αύξησε 0,50€ και φτάσαμε στα 20.....20 Γεννάρη 2016 λοιπόν θα τους πάρω πάλι για την ανανέωση.Ελπίζω να φερθούν έξυπνα..Το λογαριασμό τον πληρώνω και 10 μέρες πριν λήξει συνήθως.Αλλιώς....αυτοί θα χάσουν....


Πόσο να το ρίξει δηλαδή; Η τιμή είναι λογική νομίζω.

Πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε ότι αν δίνουν τις γραμμές κάτω του κόστους θα πέσει και η ποιότητα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Atheros

Δεν ζητάω να το ρίξει, απλά προσδοκώ το πρόγραμμα που είχα αγοράσει πέρυσι να το αγοράσω και για άλλο ένα χρόνο στην ίδια τιμή.Τίποτα άλλο. Άν όμως δεν μου δώσει επιλογές και μου πεί αυτό είναι και άν θές...τότε τσάο!

----------


## yiannis010

> Πόσο να το ρίξει δηλαδή; Η τιμή είναι λογική νομίζω.
> 
> Πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε ότι αν δίνουν τις γραμμές κάτω του κόστους θα πέσει και η ποιότητα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


εχεις δικιο. αν και ειμαι εκνευρισμενος με thn cyta γιατι ειχα κλεισει στα 22 ευρω και ξαφνικα πηγε στα 23 ειμαι ευχαριστημενος σε γενικες γραμμες.εχω καλυτερη ποιοτητα ιντερνετ απο τοτε που ημουν στον οτε και μου εβγαινε δημινια 100+.πλεον ειμαι στα 23 δηλ πληρωνω ουσιαστικα τα μισα και δεν σκεφτομαι αν θα σηκωσω το σταθερο και το αν θα παρω σε κινητο ή σταθερο.σε 1 χρονο που θα ερθει η ωρα για ανανεωση ελπιζω να παραμεινει το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα στην ιδια τιμη(το βασικοτερο ξεχασα ...δεν εχω προβληματα στο ιντερνετ, σε σχεση με τον οτε... ειναι μηδαμινα)

----------


## Godian

Έβαλε η cyta ελεύθερο snr η είναι η ιδέα μου;;;

- - - Updated - - -

Από εκεί που το είχαν ελεύθερο πάλι του κλειδωσαν στα 8 το snr μου και κλειδώνει στα 10900 απο 11500 μέσα σε μια ημέρα όλα αυτά. Τι παίζει παιδιά ξέρει κανείς;;  είναι λόγος να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους;;;

----------


## NexTiN

> Έβαλε η cyta ελεύθερο snr η είναι η ιδέα μου;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Από εκεί που το είχαν ελεύθερο πάλι του κλειδωσαν στα 8 το snr μου και κλειδώνει στα 10900 απο 11500 μέσα σε μια ημέρα όλα αυτά. Τι παίζει παιδιά ξέρει κανείς;;  είναι λόγος να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους;;;


Το Default SNR που βάζει η Cyta είναι 8dB, *ΤΕΛΟΣ*. Το κατεβάζουν στα 6dB μετά απο πίεση. Απο εκεί και πέρα, το SNR και ο συγχρονισμός μιας γραμμής, παίζουν εντός της ημέρας είτε προς τα πάνω, είτε προς τα κάτω. Δεν κάθεται κάποιος πάνω απο την γραμμή σου να λέει, έπεσε ή ανέβηκε το SNR, κάτσε να του το αλλάξω. Το προφίλ ταχύτητας και το default SNR μιας πόρτας (της δικής σου στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) το ορίζουν μια φορά και ΤΕΛΟΣ...

----------


## Gio Alex

Κάτι έχουν κάνει εκεί στην Cyta... Τις τελευταίες μέρες το dl έχει πάει στα 1,2-1,3 από 1,1 καρφωτό που ήταν επί σειρά ετών... Όχι ότι παραπονιλεμαι βέβαια...

----------


## Godian

Και σε εμένα ανέβηκε και ξαφνικά έπεσε.....  Δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει.....  Έτσι και αλλιώς όσο και να κλειδωνω μέχρι 1,1mb/sec κατεβάζει

----------


## Thodoris92

> Κάτι έχουν κάνει εκεί στην Cyta... Τις τελευταίες μέρες το dl έχει πάει στα 1,2-1,3 από 1,1 καρφωτό που ήταν επί σειρά ετών... Όχι ότι παραπονιλεμαι βέβαια...


Το παρατήρησα και εγώ αυτό που λές...Πάει κοπίδι η γραμμή τώρα τελευταία.Τώρα έκαναν αυτοί τίποτα; έτυχε; δεν ξέρω

----------


## drspiros

Παιδιά, υπάρχει δυνατότητα μέσα από το μενού του ρούτερ να ενεργοποιήσουμε τη φραγή συγκεκριμένων εισερχομένων/εξερχομένων κλήσεων;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Βλέπω τώρα πως η Cyta έβγαλε νέα υπηρεσία, το "CytaInOne". Πάντως παραμένει κατά πολύ ακριβότερη από τη WIND...

http://www.cyta.gr/el/Mobile/cytainone

----------


## villager

> Τα κλασικά 0.9mb/sec έπιασα πάλι.


Δοκίμασε http://speedtest.cytanet.com.cy/ και http://speedtest.cyta.gr/ έτσι από περιέργεια.

----------


## mpoukomass

> Βλέπω τώρα πως η Cyta έβγαλε νέα υπηρεσία, το "CytaInOne". Πάντως παραμένει κατά πολύ ακριβότερη από τη WIND...
> 
> http://www.cyta.gr/el/Mobile/cytainone


γτ πολυ ακριβοτερη,η wind στο σαιτ της εχει την ιδια υπηρεσια με 40 ευρω,επισης εχει κανεις αποψη για την get a line?εχει πολυ καλες προσφορες για την συτα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> γτ πολυ ακριβοτερη,η wind στο σαιτ της εχει την ιδια υπηρεσια με 40 ευρω,επισης εχει κανεις αποψη για την get a line?εχει πολυ καλες προσφορες για την συτα.


Ακρίβυνε και η WIND τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες (σήμερα το είδα). Οπότε η διαφορά με τη Cyta είναι μικρή πια...  :Wink:

----------


## mpoukomass

> Ακρίβυνε και η WIND τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες (σήμερα το είδα). Οπότε η διαφορά με τη Cyta είναι μικρή πια...


δυστυχως ναι τις τελευταιες μερες εγινε αυτο,η get a line της cyta ομως εχει ενα πακετο αλλα με 100' στο κινητο στα 29 ευρω,αν καποιος μιλαει πολυ στο κινητο και ξεπερναει τα 100 βεβαια δεν τον συμφερει..

----------


## Valder

Κανενας άλλος με προβλημα τηλεφωνίας απόψε;

Edit: Και τωρα πρόβλημα πάλι στην τηλεφωνία. Τι έγινε παλικάρια; Σύστημα το κάναμε;

----------


## Godian

Εμενα τις τελευταιες ημερες ενω τα στατιστικα μου ειναι καλα και κατεβαζω καλα η σελιδες δε φορτωνουν κανονικα

----------


## Valder

Παιδιά συγγνωμη αλλά αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια. Η τηλεφωνία πέφτει κάθε μεσημερι και βράδυ τρεις μέρες τώρα και επανέρχεται μετά από κάμποση ώρα. Το διαλύσανε το μαγαζί. Προσπαθεί να με πάρει κοσμος και δε με βρίσκει και ουτε εγω μπορω να κανω κλήσεις.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ valder.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Παιδιά συγγνωμη αλλά αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια. Η τηλεφωνία πέφτει κάθε μεσημερι και βράδυ τρεις μέρες τώρα και επανέρχεται μετά από κάμποση ώρα. Το διαλύσανε το μαγαζί. Προσπαθεί να με πάρει κοσμος και δε με βρίσκει και ουτε εγω μπορω να κανω κλήσεις.


Mήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα γραμμής, περιοχής, κ.λ.π.;;; συγγενής μου που έχει CYTA και είναι όλη τη μέρα στο σπίτι λόγω προβλήματος δεν έχει καμία διακοπή.

----------


## utp

> Παιδιά συγγνωμη αλλά αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια. Η τηλεφωνία πέφτει κάθε μεσημερι και βράδυ τρεις μέρες τώρα και επανέρχεται μετά από κάμποση ώρα. Το διαλύσανε το μαγαζί. Προσπαθεί να με πάρει κοσμος και δε με βρίσκει και ουτε εγω μπορω να κανω κλήσεις.



Ενα reset το ρουτερ, και αν επιμενει ζητα αντικατασταση εξοπλισμου. Το προβλημα ειναι σε σενα και οχι γενικο.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Reset το ρουτερ και αν δε στρωσει,δηλωσε βλαβη.
Η αδερφη μου επι 2 μηνες ειχαν προβλημα(αλλοτε ειχε τηλεφωνο αλλοτε οχι,ιντερνετ καθολου), 3 φορες το δηλωσαν βλαβη στη Cyta.
Τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στον ΟΤΕ.
Την πρωτη φορα ο ΟΤΕ ειπε στη Cyta οτι το δικτυο δεν ειχε βλαβη.
Την δευτερη δεχθηκαν οτι υπηρχε βλαβη απο την πλευρα τους και  εκλεισαν συνδυαστικο ραντεβου.
Οσο τους ειδε ο τεχνικος της Cyta τους ειδε κι η αδερφη μου.
2 φορες δεν πηγε τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ στο ραντεβου. Και καθε φορα νεο ραντεβου μετα μια εβδομαδα-10 μερες...
Τριτη και φαρμακερη πηγε ,δεν ξερω τι εκαναν στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και απο τοτε δουλευει τελεια...
Τωρα περιμενει την αποχρεωση απο το λογαριασμο...

----------


## manospcistas

Εδώ και αρκετές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στο φόρουμ μέσω σύνδεσης Cyta. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με VPN σε άλλο πάροχο. Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Hetfield

> Εδώ και αρκετές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στο φόρουμ μέσω σύνδεσης Cyta. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με VPN σε άλλο πάροχο. Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;


Δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις DNS servers σε OpenDNS

----------


## Godian

> Εδώ και αρκετές ώρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στο φόρουμ μέσω σύνδεσης Cyta. Αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω με VPN σε άλλο πάροχο. Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα;


Οχι φιλε μου εγω κανονικα μπαινω

----------


## stelakis1914

Παιδιά με το νέο έτος πιθανότατα θα αλλάξω πάροχο και σκέφτομαι και την CYTA. Παρακολουθώ το topic και βλέπω ότι παρέχει υπηρεσίες σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο.

Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους χρήστες, είναι ποιο modem να ζητήσω από αυτά που προσφέρει η εταιρεία;

Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να παρέχει σταθερότητα και καλό συγχρονισμό σε infineon DSLAM και αρκετά καθαρή γραμμή. Για την ασύρματη κάλυψη δεν έχω προβλήματα μιας και το σπίτι είναι μικρό και δεν παρουσιάζει νεκρά σημεία σε κανέναν χώρο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ έχω το ZTE και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημενος

----------


## stelakis1914

Το ZTE ZXHN H208N έχεις φίλε;

----------


## Godian

> Το ZTE ZXHN H208N έχεις φίλε;


Ναι φίλε μου αυτό έχω. Ένα όρθιο με τζάμι. Είναι πολύ καλύτερο από τα άλλα. Και σταθερό και καλύτερο wifi

----------


## stelakis1914

OK φίλε σε ευχαριστώ. Αναρωτιόμουν απλώς αν το Thomson που έδινε μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν το ίδιο αξιόπιστο με τα παλαιότερα δημοφιλή μοντέλα της εταιρείας αλλά μάλλον όχι.

----------


## Godian

Εγω το εχω τωρα 2 χρονο και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα φιλε μου. Ενω με το αλλο συνεχεια προβληματα

----------


## stelakis1914

Εντάξει καταλήξαμε στο ΖΤΕ. Με την CYTA γενικότερα είσαι ικανοποιημένος; Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, χαμηλές ταχύτητες ή άλλα προβλήματα;

----------


## Godian

> Εντάξει καταλήξαμε στο ΖΤΕ. Με την CYTA γενικότερα είσαι ικανοποιημένος; Έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, χαμηλές ταχύτητες ή άλλα προβλήματα;


χαμηλες ταχυτητες εχω ναι αλλα απο οτι ξερω φταιει η περιοχη μου κλειδωνω στα 11 εγω με 17.5 θορυβο και 8 snr για τα λεφτα που δινω ειναι πολυ καλα

----------


## stelakis1914

Tα ίδια νούμερα περίπου έχεις με εμένα που είμαι τώρα στη WIND και θεωρούνται ικανοποιητικά για τις πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές που μένουμε. Αποσυνδέσεις να μην υπάρχουν και από εκεί και πέρα δεν ζητάω πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## Atheros

Πλησιάζει η ώρα που θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για την ανανέωση! Αλοίμονό τους άν δεν μου κάνουν καλή προσφορά! Θα πάω σε άλλη εταιρέα! :No no:

----------


## Atheros

Πάλι μας τη φέρανε....    http://cyta.gr/el/support/~/media/Fi...popoiiseis.pdf

----------


## dimangelid

> Πάλι μας τη φέρανε....    http://cyta.gr/el/support/~/media/Fi...popoiiseis.pdf


Υπάρχει και σαν νέο στην κεντρική σελίδα του site.

----------


## stelios120

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω πουθενά να υπάρχει σαν νέο. Και την είχα σε υπόληψη την εταιρία. Πιστεύω ότι το 215 50 13877 να μην χρεώνετε και αυτό.

----------


## djuan1988

Αν κάνεις φορητότητα απλά δε σε χρεώνουν τέλη διακοπής ή χρειάζεται κάποια διαδικασία;

----------


## Godian

Πρέπει να στείλεις το αίτημα σου ότι δε συμφωνείς με τις αλλαγές που κάνουν και θέλεις να αποχωρήσεις από τη σύμβαση

----------


## athenaum

Ευκαιρια για αυτους που θελουν να φυγουν  χωρις να πληρωσουν τελη αποσυνδεσης και να πανε σε αλλο παροχο. Αλλα που να βρεις χειροτερα σημερα?

----------


## Godian

Στην ίδια οικοδομή που είσαι είχαν cyta  Σαν εμένα και πήγαν σε  Wind. 3μηνες δέντρα έχουν καθόλου ίντερνετ έρχεται συνέχεια τεχνικός αλλά λένε πρέπει να το φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ. Πως πριν είχε δηλαδή και τώρα δεν έχει;
Προσέχετε που πάτε. Αν δε πάτε σε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να γίνει και χειρότερα από τα χειρότερα που είστε

----------


## Atheros

Την μεταλλάσουν μεθοδικά με αυξήσεις τιμολογίων, κατάργηση οικονομικών προγραμμάτων και σπρώξιμο του πελατολογίου στα ακριβότερα,τώρα αρχίσαμε και τις χρεώσεις για ...έξοδα διεκπεραίωσης στην ανανέωση...που σε δεσμεύει ούτως ή άλλως με ρήτρα πρόωρης αποχώρησης! Τραγικά πράγματα! 
  Εν πάση περιπτώσει,την άλλη εβδομάδα θα μάθω τι καπνό φουμάρει η CYTA για τους πελάτες που πληρώνουν ανελιπώς 2 χρόνια άν και κάμποσες φορές η εταιρεία για διάφορους λόγους και αιτίες δεν ήταν σε θέση να παρέχει τις συμφωνηθείσες υπηρεσίες για λίγες μέρες....
  Όλα θα κριθούν στα λεφτά πλέον!  
Αλλά προσοχή που θα πάτε.Έψαξα το συμβόλαιο της WIND και στο 24μηνο συμβόλαιο έχει ρήτρα πρόωρης αποχώρησης 159,90€ από 24 ή 12 εώς και 6 μήνες πρίν λήξει ενώ στη CYTA είναι 120€ για  24μηνο και 72€ για 12μηνο.Vodafone-hol τέλος πρόωρης αποχώρησης για 12μηνη σύμβαση 72,30€(VDSL 110€ και για 24μηνη 120€(VDSL 160€).Ο ΟΤΕ από 100 εώς 125 € αναλόγως του προγράμματος.FORTHNET τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής 72,90€ (100€ VDSL)
Προσέχουμε τι υπογράφουμε!Άν αμφιβάλουμε καλύτερα να κάτσουμε στα αυγά μας. :Scared: 


https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...eri_062014.pdf

http://cyta.gr/el/support/supportMat...si_oikiako.pdf

https://statheri.vodafone.gr/sites/d...rgopoiisis.pdf

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/sl/2013...astLayoutId=18

http://www.forthnet.gr/media/2play/f...15_(11_15).pdf

----------


## athenaum

> Στην ίδια οικοδομή που είσαι είχαν cyta  Σαν εμένα και πήγαν σε  Wind. 3μηνες δέντρα έχουν καθόλου ίντερνετ έρχεται συνέχεια τεχνικός αλλά λένε πρέπει να το φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ. Πως πριν είχε δηλαδή και τώρα δεν έχει;
> Προσέχετε που πάτε. Αν δε πάτε σε ΟΤΕ μπορεί να γίνει και χειρότερα από τα χειρότερα που είστε


Η γραμμη της cyta οντας voip,μπορει να λειτουργήσει κανονικα ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια ακομα και αν ειναι συνδεμενος ο ενας μονο πολος της γραμμης Αντιθετα οι γραμμες pstn -isdn του οτε και της wind οταν υπαρχει  καλωδιακο προβλημα εχουν τελειωσει. Ισως ετσι εξηγειτε το φαινομενο που περιγραφεις

----------


## Atheros

Με 20Ευρώ για ανανέωση δίνει η CYTA ή 360λ σταθερά /40λ κινητά / 24Mbps, ή 200λ σταθερά 70λ κινητά / Mbps,ή 360λ σταθερά/70λ κινητά/8 Mbps internet. με δέσμευση 12 μήνες όλα.Διάλεξα το πρώτο πακέτο το οποία και είχα και τον προηγούμενο χρόνο και με καλύπτει.Επιπλέον έκπτωση 0,50 άν η εξόφληση γίνεται με πάγια εντολή.....ήμουν έτοιμος να τα σπάσω και να φύγω αλλά αφού δεν ξεπεράσαμε το 20ρικο και είναι για 12 μήνες με χρόνους ομιλίας μέσα....δεν μπορώ να φύγω τώρα εδώ θα κάτσω...

----------


## odim

ειχαμε black out κατα της 12 σημερα το μεσημερι,δεν ανοιγαν οι σελιδες,ευτυχως το διορθωσαν σχετικα γρηγορα,το pirelli ειναι ρουτεραρα τετοιον εξοπλισμο που δινει η cyta σε καμια εταιρεια δεν υπαρχει...

----------


## ethnik471

> Με 20Ευρώ για ανανέωση δίνει η CYTA ή 360λ σταθερά /40λ κινητά / *24Mbps*, ή 200λ σταθερά 70λ κινητά / Mbps,ή 360λ σταθερά/70λ κινητά/8 Mbps internet. με δέσμευση 12 μήνες όλα.Διάλεξα το πρώτο πακέτο το οποία και είχα και τον προηγούμενο χρόνο και με καλύπτει.Επιπλέον έκπτωση 0,50 άν η εξόφληση γίνεται με πάγια εντολή.....ήμουν έτοιμος να τα σπάσω και να φύγω αλλά αφού δεν ξεπεράσαμε το 20ρικο και είναι για 12 μήνες με χρόνους ομιλίας μέσα....δεν μπορώ να φύγω τώρα εδώ θα κάτσω...



Τα 24mbps της CYTA , με παράδειγμα μια "καλή" περιοχή , είναι στην καλύτερη 16. (ή μάλλον το έως 24 της cyta είναι έως 16 και αν είσαι τυχερός πιάνεις το 16άρι)

----------


## mike_871

> Τα 24mbps της CYTA , με παράδειγμα μια "καλή" περιοχή , είναι στην καλύτερη 16. (ή μάλλον το έως 24 της cyta είναι έως 16 και αν είσαι τυχερός πιάνεις το 16άρι)


οχι εως 24 ειναι και μια χαρα τα δινει

----------


## ethnik471

> οχι εως 24 ειναι και μια χαρα τα δινει


Α, οκ ! 2 φίλοι μου που είχα cyta και βάλανε ΟΤΕ συγχρόνισαν πάντως 3mbps πάνω
Απ'οτι έχω διαβάσει και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μάλλον έχω δίκιο....
τώρα αν υπάρχουν απειροελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## Atheros

Στην πράξη με απόσταση από το κέντρο περίπου 1000 μέτρα έχω 1,2MBs ήτοι το μόντεμ παίζει με 13Mbps και περίπου 950Kbps πραγματικό upload.ping 41 ms. Μέτριες επιδόσεις αλλά και με τον ΟΤΕ που είχα μέχρι και το 2011 δεν πήγαινε και παραπάνω.Για τα λεφτά που δίνω πιστεύω πως είναι καλό.Και σε 12 μήνες ώς του χρόνου ίσως έχει μπεί καμπίνα VDSL στη θέση του αρχαίου καΦάο...ή ίσως να έχει πουληθεί η CYTA ελλάδας και να το σπάσω μονομερώς...

----------


## utp

@ethnik471 απο αυτα που λες δεν ισχυει τιποτα. Οταν ο βροχος παραμεινει ο ο ιδιος σε αλλαγη παροχου χωρις την παραμικρη αλλαγη σε κυριο και απερχομενο δικτυο η cyta κλειδωνει ελαχιστα καλυτερα απο οτε λογο default snr 8 εναντι 9 του οτε. Κορυφη ολων σε συγχρονισμο ειναι η forthnet με 6 default snr. Καλυτερα να.μην εκφερουμε απολυτες αποψεις απο 2-3 γνωστους μας που κανανε αλλαγη παροχου. Οσο γινεται να το αναλυουμε απο τεχνικη σκοπια το καθε θεμα και οχι σαν οπαδοι.

----------


## ethnik471

> @ethnik471 απο αυτα που λες δεν ισχυει τιποτα. Οταν ο βροχος παραμεινει ο ο ιδιος σε αλλαγη παροχου χωρις την παραμικρη αλλαγη σε κυριο και απερχομενο δικτυο η cyta κλειδωνει ελαχιστα καλυτερα απο οτε λογο default snr 8 εναντι 9 του οτε. Κορυφη ολων σε συγχρονισμο ειναι η forthnet με 6 default snr. Καλυτερα να.μην εκφερουμε απολυτες αποψεις απο 2-3 γνωστους μας που κανανε αλλαγη παροχου. Οσο γινεται να το αναλυουμε απο τεχνικη σκοπια το καθε θεμα και οχι σαν οπαδοι.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το οτι πρέπει να το αναλύουμε απο τεχνική σκοπιά αλλα ακόμα και αυτή πολλές φορές στην πράξη διαφέρει απο την θεωρία.Οπαδός δεν είμαι...πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνομαι. Τα μάτια μου ωστόσο έχουν δει χίλια δυο.Το αν κλειδώνει λόγο snr καλύτερα η cyta η η forthnet το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου και μακάρι να είχα screenshot να (απο)δείξω κι εδώ σε γνωστούς και συγγενείς.

1)Γνωστός 7χλμ απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 4mbps και με forthnet πιάνει το ίδιο (με περισσότερες αποσυνδέσεις!)
2)Η γιαγιά μου (ναι ναι  :Razz: ) όταν είχε ΟΤΕ κλείδωνε γύρω στα 2-3 mpbs παραπάνω απ'οτι σήμερα με την cyta και με πολύ πιο σταθερή γραμμή.Μετά απο φασαρία καταφέραμε να κατεβάσουν το SNR για να ανέβει η ταχύτητα μισό mbps....οκ...
3)Στο προηγούμενο σπίτι ο κολλητός μου έπιανε με ΟΤΕ 19mbps και ο άνθρωπος που έμενε στον ακριβώς επάνω όροφο με forthnet έπιανε γύρω στα 15, ο οποίος παραδέχτηκε οτι ήταν πιο ευχαριστημένος με τον ΟΤΕ αλλά και με την HOL που είχε (και με την hol ! μεγαλύτερος συγχρονισμός απ'οτι με forthnet).
4)τέλος, στο καινούργιο του σπίτι ο κολλητός μου πιάνει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 24540 down/ 1024 up με 0 αποσυνδέσεις την ώρα που η αδερφή του σε διπλανό διαμέρισμα παίζει στα 15mbps με άλλη εταιρία (δεν θυμάμαι ποια...)

+ οτι γενικότερα χαμηλότερο SNR = συνήθως πιο ασταθής γραμμή....τι να το κάνω λοιπόν το μισό Mbps πάνω αν ισχύει , που σε όσα έχω δει με τα μάτια μου ΔΕΝ ισχύει, αν είναι η γραμμή να είναι υπερευαίσθητη ?

Δεν τα λέω κακοπροαίρετα αλλά η γνώμη που έχω σχηματίσει πηγάζει απο δεδομένα που έχω ζήσει και δει.Γνωρίζω την ιστορία με το snr και μιλώντας καθαρά και μόνο για το θέμα της ταχύτητας (αφήνοντας έξω την ποιότητα της γραμμής) ειλικρινά, αν και δεν αμφισβητώ το οτι λειτουργεί , δεν το έχω δει ΠΟΤΕ , σε όσα παραδείγματα είχα μπροστά μου οπότε ελπίζω να γίνονται διπλά κατανοητά αυτά που περιγράφω...

----------


## utp

Ενα λαθος που κανεις ειναι οτι συγκρινεις πελατες σε μια πολυκατοικια που ναι μεν παιρνουν απο το ιδιο α/κ και καφαο ομως εχει ο καθενας διαφορετικο ζευγος. Οι αποκλισεις αυτες λοιπον ειναι λογικες και δεν εχουν να κανουν με τον παροχο. 
Εγω εχω δει με τα ματια μου και περιπτωσεις οπως τις δικες σου αλλα και το αντιθετο σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο. Δεν χρειαζεται ομως να το αναφερω καν. Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα χαλκου. Εαν σε εναν πεντακαθαρο βροχο με αναλυτη χωρις καποια επαφη, ή βραχυκυκλωμα και χωρις θορυβο κουμπωσουμε το οριο σε msan της cyta και επειτα σε dslam του οτε , το ελαφρυ πλεονεκτημα σε συγχρονισμο θα το εχει η cyta μεταξυ των δυο. Το χαμηλο default snr χει το μειονεκτημα της ασταθειας, ομως σε βροχο πεντακαθαρο δεν υπαρχει το παραμικρο προβλημα. 
Τωρα παμε σε μενα , ειμαι σε forthnet αστικο Φιλαδελφειας στα 700 μετρα. Μεγιστα 23400/1350 μετρημετα με αναλυτη. Με το thomson ειμαι πανω μεχρι και 84 μερες με 400.000fec. Μετα του κανα επανεκιννηση εγω. Απο κατω ο θειος μου εχει οτε με συγχρονισμο 15500/1050 με ελαχιστο θορυβο στο βροχο, ελεγμενο με αναλυτη παλι, ανευ σημασιας για δηλωση βλαβης με fec 400.000 σε μια βδομαδα. Ειναι δυνατον να "κατηγορησω" τον οτε ή να επαινω την forthnet? Ουτε καν. Βλεπω απο τεχνικης φυσεως πως εχουν τα πραγματα ρεαλιστικα και οχι σαν πελατακος της κακιας ωρας. Αυριο μεθαυριο μου "κλεβουν" οι οτετζηδες καποιο κομματι του δικτυου μου και απολαμβανει αλλος πελατης την γραμμαρα μου, σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ παροχο!!

Ενα επιπλεον πλεονεκτημα της cyta ειναι οτι επειδη παιζει χωρις ταση, μετρησεις με αναλυτη δειχνουν πιο ξεκαθαρα την ποιοτητα του βροχου, εν αντιθεση με line testers που ελεγχουν βροχους υπο ταση.

----------


## ethnik471

> Ενα λαθος που κανεις ειναι οτι συγκρινεις πελατες σε μια πολυκατοικια που ναι μεν παιρνουν απο το ιδιο α/κ και καφαο ομως εχει ο καθενας διαφορετικο ζευγος. Οι αποκλισεις αυτες λοιπον ειναι λογικες και δεν εχουν να κανουν με τον παροχο. 
> Εγω εχω δει με τα ματια μου και περιπτωσεις οπως τις δικες σου αλλα και το αντιθετο σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο. Δεν χρειαζεται ομως να το αναφερω καν. Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα χαλκου. Εαν σε εναν πεντακαθαρο βροχο με αναλυτη χωρις καποια επαφη, ή βραχυκυκλωμα και χωρις θορυβο κουμπωσουμε το οριο σε msan της cyta και επειτα σε dslam του οτε , το ελαφρυ πλεονεκτημα σε συγχρονισμο θα το εχει η cyta μεταξυ των δυο. Το χαμηλο default snr χει το μειονεκτημα της ασταθειας, ομως σε βροχο πεντακαθαρο δεν υπαρχει το παραμικρο προβλημα. 
> Τωρα παμε σε μενα , ειμαι σε forthnet αστικο Φιλαδελφειας στα 700 μετρα. Μεγιστα 23400/1350 μετρημετα με αναλυτη. Με το thomson ειμαι πανω μεχρι και 84 μερες με 400.000fec. Μετα του κανα επανεκιννηση εγω. Απο κατω ο θειος μου εχει οτε με συγχρονισμο 15500/1050 με ελαχιστο θορυβο στο βροχο, ελεγμενο με αναλυτη παλι, ανευ σημασιας για δηλωση βλαβης με fec 400.000 σε μια βδομαδα. Ειναι δυνατον να "κατηγορησω" τον οτε ή να επαινω την forthnet? Ουτε καν. Βλεπω απο τεχνικης φυσεως πως εχουν τα πραγματα ρεαλιστικα και οχι σαν πελατακος της κακιας ωρας. Αυριο μεθαυριο μου "κλεβουν" οι οτετζηδες καποιο κομματι του δικτυου μου και απολαμβανει αλλος πελατης την γραμμαρα μου, σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ παροχο!!
> 
> Ενα επιπλεον πλεονεκτημα της cyta ειναι οτι επειδη παιζει χωρις ταση, μετρησεις με αναλυτη δειχνουν πιο ξεκαθαρα την ποιοτητα του βροχου, εν αντιθεση με line testers που ελεγχουν βροχους υπο ταση.


Δεκτά και κατανοητά όσα λες! Απλά αναφέρομαι και σε περιπτώσεις φίλων και συγγενών που είχαν ΟΤΕ πριν αλλάξουν ή που είχα άλλο πάροχο και μετα βάλανε ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά τα αποτελέσματα πάντα υπερ του οτε. 
Τώρα τι να πω...γνωρίζω οτι ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρεις αλλα όταν κάτι το έχεις ζήσει δεν σου βγαίνει απο το κεφάλι. Επιμένω λοιπόν η γιαγιά μου με το ζόρι με cyta πιάνει 15mpbs και αυτο με ριγμένο snr και με ΟΤΕ έπιανε γύρο στα 18 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Χωρίς αλλαγές σε πρίζες καλώδια κτλ... και σε άλλους συγγενείς παρομοίως.... Απο κει και πέρα τι να πω....όπως είπα γνωρίζω την ιστορια με το SNR αλλά αυτά που έχω δει με τα μάτια μου πιστεύω , χωρίς να διαψεύδω φυσικά τους υπολοίπους. Όταν κατι το έχεις δει με τα ματια σου ομως είσαι πιο σίγουρος...

----------


## utp

> Δεκτά και κατανοητά όσα λες! Απλά αναφέρομαι και σε περιπτώσεις φίλων και συγγενών που είχαν ΟΤΕ πριν αλλάξουν ή που είχα άλλο πάροχο και μετα βάλανε ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά τα αποτελέσματα πάντα υπερ του οτε. 
> Τώρα τι να πω...γνωρίζω οτι ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρεις αλλα όταν κάτι το έχεις ζήσει δεν σου βγαίνει απο το κεφάλι. Επιμένω λοιπόν η γιαγιά μου με το ζόρι με cyta πιάνει 15mpbs και αυτο με ριγμένο snr και με ΟΤΕ έπιανε γύρο στα 18 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Χωρίς αλλαγές σε πρίζες καλώδια κτλ... και σε άλλους συγγενείς παρομοίως.... Απο κει και πέρα τι να πω....όπως είπα γνωρίζω την ιστορια με το SNR αλλά αυτά που έχω δει με τα μάτια μου πιστεύω , χωρίς να διαψεύδω φυσικά τους υπολοίπους. Όταν κατι το έχεις δει με τα ματια σου ομως είσαι πιο σίγουρος...


Αυτα που εχεις δει δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι ισχυουν αφου τα εξηγησα και τεχνικα πως συμβαινουν , ομως ειναι εικονικα και σχηματιζουν λαθος εντυπωσεις να γραφεις απολυτα οτι οποιος βαλει οτε θα συγχρονιζει πιο πολυ και πιο σταθερα επειδη εχεις συναντησει 4 περιπτωσεις που υπερτερουσε ο οτε, χωρις να γνωριζουμε τι πραγματικα εγινε σε τεχνικο επιπεδο πανω στον βροχο κατα την εναλλαγη των παροχων αν οχι με μετρησεις με δικα σου οργανα απο την εισαγωγη, τοτε εστω με καποια μετρηση με τους αναλυτες των τεχνικων.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις τις πιθανότητες με το μέρος σου, αφού αυτός χειρίζεται το δίκτυο.
Το ότι γεμίζει σαβούρα τους άλλους παρόχους, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα
Προφανώς νόμιμα και ηθικά θα πληρώσεις στον ΟΤΕ και Cosmote κάτι τις παραπάνω

Υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται vfm value for money.
Πιθανότατα κάποιες γιαγιάδες που θέλουν 18 και όχι 15, πληρώνουν παραπάνω για να έχουνε ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 

Προσωπικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την cyta και το 30άρι που έχω, πολύ πριν ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεωθεί λόγω cyta να δώσει vdsl.

----------


## MIKU

Και εμένα συγγενης με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 15 και με forthnet πιάνει 6......

----------


## utp

> Και εμένα συγγενης με ΟΤΕ έπιανε 15 και με forthnet πιάνει 6......


Δεν θα συνεχισω να γραφω αλλο αναλυτικα και με οσο μπορω τεχνικη αναλυση, γιατι με τετοια ποστ αισθανομαι οτι μιλαω καπου αλλου.

----------


## ethnik471

> Με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις τις πιθανότητες με το μέρος σου, αφού αυτός χειρίζεται το δίκτυο.
> Το ότι γεμίζει σαβούρα τους άλλους παρόχους, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα
> Προφανώς νόμιμα και ηθικά θα πληρώσεις στον ΟΤΕ και Cosmote κάτι τις παραπάνω
> 
> Υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται vfm value for money.
> Πιθανότατα κάποιες γιαγιάδες που θέλουν 18 και όχι 15, πληρώνουν παραπάνω για να έχουνε ΟΤΕ 
> 
> Προσωπικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την cyta και το 30άρι που έχω, πολύ πριν ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεωθεί λόγω cyta να δώσει vdsl.


Το VFM που λες είναι σχετικό. Για σένα μπορεί VFM να είναι το να γλυτώνεις 5 ευρώ για μένα VFM είναι να δίνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω και να έχω ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.
Για να γίνω συγκεκριμένος , πριν βάλω adsl ΟΤΕ (πλέον έχω VDSL) είχα Wind. Ένα πακέτο το οποιο αν και δεν θυμάμαι πόσο κόστιζε το πλήρωνα τον μ ήνα 5 ευρώ λιγότερα απ'οτι στον ΟΤΕ... 2mbps η γραμμή, pings απράδεκτα και όποτε είχα βλάβη ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν ήρθε τεχνικός!Αντιθέτως οι τεχνικοί τους ήταν μονο απο "μακρυά". Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό με έπεισαν οτι έχει πρόβλημα το κεντρικό καλώδιο του σπιτιου που απο το κουτί έξω φέρνει το σήμα μέσα στο σπίτι και ήμασταν έτοιμοι να σκάψουμε ολόκληρη αυλή για να φέρουμε νέο καλώδιο. Ευτυχώς δεν το κάναμε και βάλαμε ΟΤΕ οπου έπιανα 4mbps ! 2 παραπάνω ! Την ίδια μέρασ συνδέθηκα (22:00 βραδιάτικα) δήλωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και την επόμενη ημέρα στις 10 η ώρα το πρωί (12 ώρες) μου χτύπησε την πόρτα τεχνικός και μου ανακοίνωσε οτι έπιανα 19 (που και τα 4 ακόμα ήταν καλύτερα και μόνο που είχα τέτοια εξυπηρέτηση)! Μένω σε πολύ απομακρυσμένη περιοχή! 
Η εξυπηρέτηση πάντα ήταν υποδειγματική και υπεργρήγορη....2 φορές ακόμα που είχα θέμα και δεν ήταν τελικά του ΟΤΕ σε λιγότερο απο 24 ώρες ήταν ο τεχνικός ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι μου και μετρούσε! Για σταθερότητα γραμμής δεν μιλάω καν...
Έχω τους λόγους μου λοιπόν που προτιμάω τον οτε και δεν πάω την cyta (έχει αναφερθεί η περίπτωση που βιώσαμε..)

Οπότε αυτό είναι για μένα Value For Money! Να δίνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω και να έχω σοβαρή ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών. 


Αντιθέτως, η γιαγιά μου στην οποία αναφέρεσαι προτίμησε να έχει 15mbps(cyta τελικά αντι για οτε) για να γλυτώσει αυτά τα ευρώ και μια φορά τον μήνα είναι χωρίς ίτνερνετ. Εξυπηρέτηση ανύπαρκτη, αποκατάσταση βλάβης τελευταία φορά έκανε 7 εργάσιμες και και και τα έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα....εχω αναφερθεί εκτενώς στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν το vfm είναι σχετικό.

Τέλος μαγκιά του του οτε που κάνει οτι θέλει με τις καμπίνες του.Απο αυτόν κρέμονται όλοι οι άλλοι. Ας φτάξουν δικές τους καμπίνες και ας κάνουν και αυτοί οτι θέλουν.Πανελλαδικά υπα΄ρχει τεράστια καλυψη απο οπτικες του ΟΤΕ....όχι της cyta.... ή της vodafone...Τα χουμε πει πολλάκις και δεν αξίζει να το ξανα ανοίξουμε το θέμα.Εγώ ξέρω πως αν δεν υπήρχε ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα με 4άρα γραμμή θα ήμουν και την κάθε εταιρία να τρολάρει εις βάρος μου....

Όσο για το VDSL, απο που δίνει η cyta vdsl? Μήπως απο τα ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ ??
Για να μη μιλήσω για την άθλια κάλυψή της και σε adsl αλλα ειδικά σε vdsl οπου πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στο ΑΚ όταν οι άλλοι δίνουν απο καμπίνα και ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος θέλει (πχ εδω που είμαι αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί να μου δώσει vdsl η vodafone - για cyta δεν μιλάω καν...όταν η Ξάνθη έχει κάλυψη πάνω απο 98% η cyta στο κέντρο δίνει μόνο στο τελείως κέντρο και 1χλμ γύρω του).

Αυτά...

----------


## Godian

Ο αδερφός μου είχε cyta και είχε πρόβλημα στο ζεύγος. Είχε τραγικό πρόβλημα και δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα. Πήγε ΟΤΕ και πάλι δε το αλλαζαν. Μόλις έκανε γραπτή καταγγελία σε μια βδομάδα όλα έγιναν κανονικά. Άρα όλα είναι θέμα τεχνικού κομματιού

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Ο αδερφός μου είχε cyta και είχε πρόβλημα στο ζεύγος. Είχε τραγικό πρόβλημα και δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα. Πήγε ΟΤΕ και πάλι δε το αλλαζαν. Μόλις έκανε γραπτή καταγγελία σε μια βδομάδα όλα έγιναν κανονικά. Άρα όλα είναι θέμα τεχνικού κομματιού


Όχι φίλε Godian.Όλα είναι θέμα καταγγελίας!!

----------


## utp

> Ο αδερφός μου είχε cyta και είχε πρόβλημα στο ζεύγος. Είχε τραγικό πρόβλημα και δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα. Πήγε ΟΤΕ και πάλι δε το αλλαζαν. Μόλις έκανε γραπτή καταγγελία σε μια βδομάδα όλα έγιναν κανονικά. Άρα όλα είναι θέμα τεχνικού κομματιού



Σαν να κατανοησες τι παιζει.

- - - Updated - - -

@ethnik μπλεκεις τωρα στη μεση το θεμα καλυψης που δεν πρεπει να καν να συγκρινουμε εναν καθολικο παροχο με εναλλακτικους που εμφανιστηκαν πριν μερικα χρονια. Ο οτε αναβαθμιζει επισης ραγδαια το VDSL του βαζοντας σε καθε γωνια καμπινες, σαν τα περιπτερα ενα πραμα. Οι παροχοι δινουν VDSL απο δικα τους μηχανηματα σαφως απλα ειναι με φυσικη συνεγκατασταση ή απομακρυσμενη. Εφοσον ο οτε εχει πληρη καλυψη Α/Κ σε ολη την ελλαδα, εκει θα συστεγαστουν και οι υπολοιποι, δεν το βρισκω καθολου περιεργο. Η καλυψη vdsl των παροχων ειναι σαφως ελλειπεστατη εναντι του οτε. Ομως δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας εδω.

Οσο για την τεχνικη υποστηριξη της cyta ειναι ισως απο τους μοναδικους παροχους που οι τεχνικοι πεδιου της ειναι της εταιριας και οχι συνεργατες. Τουλαχιστον το 60-70% ειναι δικοι της καθως προσφατα εχει δωσει και εργολαβια για τους γνωστους οικονομικους λογους. Forthnet-wind & hol νομιζω παιζουν μονο με συνεργατες.

----------


## djuan1988

> Οσο για την τεχνικη υποστηριξη της cyta ειναι ισως απο τους μοναδικους παροχους που οι τεχνικοι πεδιου της ειναι της εταιριας και οχι συνεργατες. Τουλαχιστον το 60-70% ειναι δικοι της καθως προσφατα εχει δωσει και εργολαβια για τους γνωστους οικονομικους λογους. Forthnet-wind & hol νομιζω παιζουν μονο με συνεργατες.


Πράγματι, στη Θεσσαλονίκη που έχω προσωπική εικόνα, οι τεχνικοί ανήκουν στη Cyta, αλλά υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα.

Είναι ελάχιστα άτομα και καλύπτουν τεράστια περιοχή. Αν πάθει βλάβη κάποιος στο Κιλκίς ή στην Κατερίνη δεν υπάρχει τεχνικός να τον καλύψει και περιμένει τεχνικούς από τους διαθέσιμους στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## odim

> Πράγματι, στη Θεσσαλονίκη που έχω προσωπική εικόνα, οι τεχνικοί ανήκουν στη Cyta, αλλά υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Είναι ελάχιστα άτομα και καλύπτουν τεράστια περιοχή. Αν πάθει βλάβη κάποιος στο Κιλκίς ή στην Κατερίνη δεν υπάρχει τεχνικός να τον καλύψει και περιμένει τεχνικούς από τους διαθέσιμους στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


οταν χρειαστηκε να ερθει τεχνικος σε εμενα περιμενα περιπου 2 μερες,οι τεχνικοι εκτος απο βλαβες πηγαινουν και τον εξοπλισμο σε νεους πελατες,κανουν και διανομη..

----------


## mpoukomass

ενδεχομενως να μην ειναι το πλεον καταλληλο τοπικ,αλλα η συτα εχει proxy server?αν οχι ποιος free ενδεικνυται?

----------


## sroskylo

Για πείτε την γνώμη σας σχετικά με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :

Link Status	Connected
Rate (Up/Down)	254/1021 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	27.8/11.7 dB
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	24.2/31 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.4/18.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Max Rate(Up/Down)	896/8600 kbps
Interleave depth	8
Annex Type	AnnexA
CRC errors	23

----------


## utp

> Για πείτε την γνώμη σας σχετικά με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :
> 
> Link Status	Connected
> Rate (Up/Down)	254/1021 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down)	27.8/11.7 dB
> Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	24.2/31 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down)	12.4/18.5 dBm
> Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
> ...


Εισαι σε προφιλ ασσου, η γραμμη σου εχει θεμα. Το εχεις δηλωμενο λογικα σαν βλαβη ετσι?

----------


## sroskylo

> Εισαι σε προφιλ ασσου, η γραμμη σου εχει θεμα. Το εχεις δηλωμενο λογικα σαν βλαβη ετσι?


Ναι το έχω δηλώσει σαν βλάβη... το snr? Όλα τα προβλήματα άρχισαν μετά την προσθήκης νέας γραμμής σε έναν γείτονα από άλλον πάροχο. Παίζει ρόλο? Τέτοια σύμπτωση δεν νομίζω..

----------


## vasman15

Φυσικα και παιζει ρολο,ετσι τουλαχιστον μου ειπαν εμενα που ειχα και εχω θεμα με την γραμμη

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Πόσο οίκος ανοχής ρε CYTA...Εχω φύγει από τον Μάιο του 2014 και τώρα θυμήθηκες να μου στείλεις μηδενικο λογαριασμό...
Σαν τι;;; Εφυγα και ηρεμησα...

Κατσε να στειλω μια επιστολη στην ΕΕΤΤ και όπου αλλου βρίσκεται να τρέχετε λιγο...

----------


## em56464

τυχερος εισαι εφυγα τον φεβρουαριο του14 και πηρα χρεωστικο απο forthnet  το 2016 παρολο που εχω το εξοφλητικο και μου ελεγαν τα δικα τους στο τηλεφωνο!!!εδω σαλαμινα η cyta ειναι πανω και απο τον οτε σε εξυπηρετηση και ταχυτητες στην ιδια γειτονια!!!!!!!


> Πόσο οίκος ανοχής ρε CYTA...Εχω φύγει από τον Μάιο του 2014 και τώρα θυμήθηκες να μου στείλεις μηδενικο λογαριασμό...
> Σαν τι;;; Εφυγα και ηρεμησα...
> 
> Κατσε να στειλω μια επιστολη στην ΕΕΤΤ και όπου αλλου βρίσκεται να τρέχετε λιγο...

----------


## utp

> Ναι το έχω δηλώσει σαν βλάβη... το snr? Όλα τα προβλήματα άρχισαν μετά την προσθήκης νέας γραμμής σε έναν γείτονα από άλλον πάροχο. Παίζει ρόλο? Τέτοια σύμπτωση δεν νομίζω..


Εχει ερθει τεχνικος απο το σπιτι σου να παρει μετρησεις?

----------


## MementoMori

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να φύγω απο CYTA. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν με βάση αυτό εδω http://cyta.gr/el/support/~/media/Fi...popoiiseis.pdf  μπορώ να φύγω απο την cyta χωρίς να πληρώσω το 72αρι και αν ναι πως;

----------


## Godian

> Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να φύγω απο CYTA. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν με βάση αυτό εδω http://cyta.gr/el/support/~/media/Fi...popoiiseis.pdf  μπορώ να φύγω απο την cyta χωρίς να πληρώσω το 72αρι και αν ναι πως;


Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τούς λες ότι δε συμφωνώ με τις μονομερεις αλλαγές συμβολαίου που κάνατε και θέλω να φύγω. Αυτό

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τούς λες ότι δε συμφωνώ με τις μονομερεις αλλαγές συμβολαίου που κάνατε και θέλω να φύγω. Αυτό


Verba volant, scripta manent

----------


## Gio Alex

> Verba volant, scripta manent


Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως για λόγους δικής σας διασφάλισης η κλήση σας καταγράφεται.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως για λόγους δικής σας διασφάλισης η κλήση σας καταγράφεται.


Στο οποίο αρχείο δεν έχεις πρόσβαση εσύ, αλλά αυτοί.

----------


## graal

> Πόσο οίκος ανοχής ρε CYTA...Εχω φύγει από τον Μάιο του 2014 και τώρα θυμήθηκες να μου στείλεις μηδενικο λογαριασμό...
> Σαν τι;;; Εφυγα και ηρεμησα...
> 
> Κατσε να στειλω μια επιστολη στην ΕΕΤΤ και όπου αλλου βρίσκεται να τρέχετε λιγο...


1,5 χρόνο αφότου έφυγα από cyta, με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν για.... ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές (!!!) που για να αλλάξεις πάροχο προϋποθέτει μηδέν οφειλές απ'οσο ξέρω στον πάροχο που είσαι πριν την μεταφορά στον νέο πάροχο...   :Laughing:

----------


## athenaum

> 1,5 χρόνο αφότου έφυγα από cyta, με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν για.... ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές (!!!) που για να αλλάξεις πάροχο προϋποθέτει μηδέν οφειλές απ'οσο ξέρω στον πάροχο που είσαι πριν την μεταφορά στον νέο πάροχο...


Η οφειλη δεν αποτελει τωρα και πολυ καιρο λογο αρνησης αλλαγης παροχου απο τον υφισταμενο παροχο.Απο την ημερομηνια εκδοσης ομως του  τελευταιου λογαριασμου που εχει εκδοθει μεχρι τη στιγμη της φορητοτητας και μεχρι τη στιγμη της φορητοτητας  μεσολαβουν ημερες ή εβδομαδες υπηρεσιων που εχουν παρασχεθει και τιμολογουνται απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο ,μετα τη φορητοτητα βεβαια.Αυτες κατα νομο οι υπηρεσιες πρεπει να πληρωθουν παρ οτι εχουμε παει σε αλλο παροχο πια Πολλοί δεν πληρωνουν αυτο το λογαριασμο με αποτελεσμα να δεχονται οχλησεις πληρωμης για τα επομενα 5 χρονια

----------


## Gio Alex

> Στο οποίο αρχείο δεν έχεις πρόσβαση εσύ, αλλά αυτοί.


Στο οποίο έχεις πρόσβαση, αν ξέρεις πως να το ζητήσεις, έχεις λίγο γαϊδουρινή υπομονή και γίνεις λίγο πρηξαρχίδης.

----------


## sakisvele

Εαν εχεις χρεωστικο απο εταιρια και δεν το πληρωνεις τι θεμα μπορει να προκυψει/

----------


## Atheros

Τελικά η CYTA δεν δίνει προφίλ με snr 6 , ώστε να τερματίζει η γραμμή στην μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα όπως παλιά...άν και ενώ το ανέφερα στην τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση και μου είπαν γίνεται με δική μου ευθύνη...το απόγευμα μου τηλεφώνησαν και μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται!Κακώς όμως καθώς η γραμμή μου θα σήκωνε άνετα και snr 3 καθώς είμαι 5 μέτρα utp από τον διακλαδωτή του ΟΤΕ...(είναι βιδωμένο πάνω στο σπίτι μου και το καλώδιο με το μόντεμ ακριβώς από μέσα ! Απαράδεκτη η Cyta πρέπει να το αλλάξει!

----------


## djuan1988

Υπάρχει 6άρι προφίλ και το ξέρω γιατί το έχω!

Τώρα γιατί δε σου το βάζουν δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## manospcistas

Σύμφωνα με την Cyta, αναβαθμίζει τα DSLAM της σταδιακά, και το προφίλ με το SNR 6db καταργείται. Το fastpath συνεχίζει να υφίσταται.

----------


## ethnik471

> Σύμφωνα με την Cyta, αναβαθμίζει τα DSLAM *της* σταδιακά, και το προφίλ με το SNR 6db καταργείται. Το fastpath συνεχίζει να υφίσταται.


Αναβαθμίζει? Πως ? Η ίδια ? 
Και , 
έχει dslams η ίδια η cyta?

----------


## mike_871

> Αναβαθμίζει? Πως ? Η ίδια ? 
> Και , 
> έχει dslams η ίδια η cyta?


ναι βεβαιως και εχει οπως ολοι οι παροχοι

----------


## ethnik471

> ναι βεβαιως και εχει οπως ολοι οι παροχοι


Δεν χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή τα dslams του ΟΤΕ ?

----------


## Atheros

> Σύμφωνα με την Cyta, αναβαθμίζει τα DSLAM της σταδιακά, και το προφίλ με το SNR 6db καταργείται. Το fastpath συνεχίζει να υφίσταται.


Έτσι εξηγούνται τα γυμνάσια που μου κάνει από το Σεπτέμβριο που πάτωσε η γραμμή, και από τότε αφού τους πίεσα για να βάλουν το 24 προφίλ(είχαν βάλει άλλο χαμηλότερο μετά την βλάβη ενώ εγώ πλήρωνα 24.!), σήμερα μόλις και μετά βίας κλειδώνει το upload στα 1010 συνήθως 930Kbps. παλιότερα τερμάτιζε η γραμμή στο μέγιστο.....και το ίντερνετ ΦΥΣΑΓΕ! Τώρα με πρόσχημα την σταθερότητα και την αναβάθμιση....ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ.!

----------


## mike_871

> Δεν χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή τα dslams του ΟΤΕ ?


οχι, τους χαλκους του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιει

----------


## ethnik471

> οχι, τους χαλκους του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιει


Μάλιστα. Αυτό παντού οπου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσιών ή σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές ?

----------


## graal

> ..Απο την ημερομηνια εκδοσης ομως του  τελευταιου λογαριασμου που εχει εκδοθει μεχρι τη στιγμη της φορητοτητας και μεχρι τη στιγμη της φορητοτητας  μεσολαβουν ημερες ή εβδομαδες υπηρεσιων που εχουν παρασχεθει και τιμολογουνται απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο...


Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν σου έρχεται και ένας τελικός (τελευταίος)  εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός με ό,τι οφειλή έχεις?? Τον πληρώνεις, εξοφλείς τα πάντα, κρατάς τον έντυπο λογαριασμό με την απόδειξη πληρωμής επάνω του, (ξόφλησες, τελείωσες με τον παλιό πάροχο) και παρόλα αυτά μετά από 1,5χρόνο να σε ενοχλούν για ληξιπρόθεσμα!  :ROFL:

----------


## athenaum

> Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν σου έρχεται και ένας τελικός (τελευταίος)  εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός με ό,τι οφειλή έχεις?? Τον πληρώνεις, εξοφλείς τα πάντα, κρατάς τον έντυπο λογαριασμό με την απόδειξη πληρωμής επάνω του, (ξόφλησες, τελείωσες με τον παλιό πάροχο) και παρόλα αυτά μετά από 1,5χρόνο να σε ενοχλούν για ληξιπρόθεσμα!


πιθανως αφορα εξοπλισμο που δεν εχει επιστραφει ή λαθος μηχανογραφικο Φαξ στην εταιρεια για αποχρεωση με συνημμένη φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας για να εχεις γραπτη επισιμη αποδειξη

----------


## psavas

Ρε παίδες, εγώ εδώ και 15 μήνες που έχω 24αρα γραμμή και σε απόσταση <1000 μέτρα από το dslam, to router Μου κλείδωσε στα 17,5 περίπου. Εδώ και 4 μέρες ξαφνικά έπεσε ο χρονισμός στα 11. Πήρα τηλέφωνο, το δήλωσαν βλάβη και μετά από 2 μέρες μου ήρθε ηχητικό μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι η ταχύτητα είναι αποδεκτή για την περιοχή (Τρίλοφος Θεσσαλονίκης). Τους ξαναπήρα, τους είπα το το πρόβλημα, ναι καλά το βλέπουμε και εμείς, έχετε δίκαιο αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο απλά θα το περάσουμε σαν παράπονο.
Τωρινά στοιχεία γραμμής
.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω για του πιέσω?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Godian

πες να σου βαλπυν το Noise margin στο 8

----------


## utp

> Ρε παίδες, εγώ εδώ και 15 μήνες που έχω 24αρα γραμμή και σε απόσταση <1000 μέτρα από το dslam, to router Μου κλείδωσε στα 17,5 περίπου. Εδώ και 4 μέρες ξαφνικά έπεσε ο χρονισμός στα 11. Πήρα τηλέφωνο, το δήλωσαν βλάβη και μετά από 2 μέρες μου ήρθε ηχητικό μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι η ταχύτητα είναι αποδεκτή για την περιοχή (Τρίλοφος Θεσσαλονίκης). Τους ξαναπήρα, τους είπα το το πρόβλημα, ναι καλά το βλέπουμε και εμείς, έχετε δίκαιο αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο απλά θα το περάσουμε σαν παράπονο.
> Τωρινά στοιχεία γραμμής
> .
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω για του πιέσω?
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τον χρόνο σας.



Ηρθε τεχνικος σπιτι σου να μετρησει? Δηλωθηκε βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ? Με τετοια πτωση ταχυτητας εαν ισχυει θα πρεπε να ειχαν ασχοληθει πολυ παραπανω. Τα 17.5 mbps θα ειναι καταγεγγραμενα στο ιστορικο που κρατανε, ζητησε να δουνε ποσο ταχυτητα ειχες οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκες.

Επισης εαν στο παρελθον ειχες παραπονεθει για αποσυνδεσεις τοτε σε εχουν ριξει σε προφιλ (12αρι το κοβω) και σου εχουν ανεβασει και το snr στο 10 για να παιζεις σταθερα.

----------


## NexTiN

@psavas: Ζήτα να μπεις σε 24_Η1 / 8_8_ΝοRFI. Απο το Interleave Depth φαίνεται ότι σε έχουν βάλει σε προφίλ με πολύ προστασία (H2 ή H4) η οποία κόβει μέγιστα + το 10dB SNR. Είχες δηλώσει πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις μήπως??

Modem ποιο έχεις?? Αν έχεις το H208, έχει θεματάκι με τον συγχρονισμό σε κοντινές γραμμές...

----------


## psavas

Πριν 15 μήνες που άλλαξα την σύνδεση από 8αρα  σε 24αρα είχα κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις ιδίως μετά από βροχές. Τότε είχε δηλωθεί βλάβη και αφού ελέγξανε την γραμμή δηλώσαν την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Είπαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε κάποιο καλώδιο στο dslam και αλλάχτηκε. Από τότε το router χρόνιζε στα 17,5 περίπου και δεν είχα πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις. Κατέβαζα από easybyte μέσω όρο με 1,75 mb/sec. Το SNR απ'ότι θυμάμαι ήταν περίπου στο 8 και παλιότερα. Αν ήταν χαμηλότερο θα πρέπει να κλείδωνε το royter γύρω στα 19 με την απόσταση που έχω. Το Σάββατο που πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά και εχθές αυτοί που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο είδαν ότι παλιότερα χρόνιζα στ 17,5, αλλά μου είπαν ότι αφού η Cyta απάντησε ότι η ταχύτητα είναι αποδεκτή για την περιοχή δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο. Προφανώς θέλουν να γλιτώσουν τα λεφτά που πληρώνουν όταν δηλώνουν βλάβη στο ΟΤΕ. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα τι μπορώ να κάνω. Δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά να πέσει έτσι η ταχύτητα χρονισμού μετά από 15 μήνες. Μου τι έχει δώσει γιατί είμαι πελάτης τους πάνω από 8 χρόνια. Εν το μεταξύ έστειλα email στο τμήμα παραπόνων να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς για τους λόγους μείωσης της ταχύτητας για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για καταγγελία και ακόμα δεν έλαβα κάποια απάντηση.

----------


## utp

Το καλυτερο ρουτερ σε θεμα συγχρονισμου ειναι το adb 4100.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν 15 μήνες που άλλαξα την σύνδεση από 8αρα  σε 24αρα είχα κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις ιδίως μετά από βροχές. Τότε είχε δηλωθεί βλάβη και αφού ελέγξανε την γραμμή δηλώσαν την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Είπαν ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα σε κάποιο καλώδιο στο dslam και αλλάχτηκε. Από τότε το router χρόνιζε στα 17,5 περίπου και δεν είχα πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις. Κατέβαζα από easybyte μέσω όρο με 1,75 mb/sec. Το SNR απ'ότι θυμάμαι ήταν περίπου στο 8 και παλιότερα. Αν ήταν χαμηλότερο θα πρέπει να κλείδωνε το royter γύρω στα 19 με την απόσταση που έχω. Το Σάββατο που πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά και εχθές αυτοί που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο είδαν ότι παλιότερα χρόνιζα στ 17,5, αλλά μου είπαν ότι αφού η Cyta απάντησε ότι η ταχύτητα είναι αποδεκτή για την περιοχή δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο. Προφανώς θέλουν να γλιτώσουν τα λεφτά που πληρώνουν όταν δηλώνουν βλάβη στο ΟΤΕ. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα τι μπορώ να κάνω. Δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά να πέσει έτσι η ταχύτητα χρονισμού μετά από 15 μήνες. Μου τι έχει δώσει γιατί είμαι πελάτης τους πάνω από 8 χρόνια. Εν το μεταξύ έστειλα email στο τμήμα παραπόνων να μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς για τους λόγους μείωσης της ταχύτητας για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για καταγγελία και ακόμα δεν έλαβα κάποια απάντηση.


Κανε οτι σου πε ο ΝεχΤιν , εισαι κουμπωμενος για καποιο λογο σε αυτο το προφιλ. Μπορεις και τωρα να παρεις τηλ να σε αλλαξουν που δεν εχει αναμονες. 13811.

----------


## psavas

> @psavas: Ζήτα να μπεις σε 24_Η1 / 8_8_ΝοRFI. Απο το Interleave Depth φαίνεται ότι σε έχουν βάλει σε προφίλ με πολύ προστασία (H2 ή H4) η οποία κόβει μέγιστα + το 10dB SNR. Είχες δηλώσει πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις μήπως??
> 
> Modem ποιο έχεις?? Αν έχεις το H208, έχει θεματάκι με τον συγχρονισμό σε κοντινές γραμμές...


Έχω ένα ΖΤΕ ZXV10 H201L. Μου το είχε αλλάξει ο τεχνικός πριν 15 μήνες που υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα και οφειλόταν τελικά σε ένα καλώδιο στο dslam, έτσι προληπτικά χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα το προηγούμενο, γιατί αυτό είναι καλύτερο μου είχει πει.
Αυτό το 24_Η1 / 8_8_ΝοRFI πως να τους το ζητήσω φίλε μου από το τηλέφωνο???

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο λέγοντας τους να μου αλλάξουν προφίλ, και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι θα κάνει την αίτηση για μείωση του SNR στο ανάλογο τμήμα λέγοντας μου ότι είναι ήδη ΝοRFI και μόνο η μείωση του SNR μπορεί να βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μετά από τόσο καιρό ξαφνικά  έπεσε ο συνχρονισμός του router από τα 17.5 στα 11. Λέτε να αλλάξαν καμιά πόρτα στο dslam με κανένα άλλο που έκανε και αυτός παράπονα γα την γραμμή του. 
Λέτε καμιά καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ να βοηθήσει? Σε τέτοια περίπτωση μπορώ να ζητήσω διακοπή χωρίς να πληρώσω το ποσό 70άρι?
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλά δεν ξέρω που αλλού μπορώ να απευθυνθώ.

----------


## utp

Σου παν οτι εισαι σε 24αρι NoRFI? Το κατεβασμα του SNR θα σου δωσει λιγο, δες το που θα παει μετα απο αυτο και πραξε αναλογα. Εγω παντως ακομη πιστευω οτι εισαι σε 12αρι προφιλ. Ζητησε να ερθει τεχνικος να μετρησει την γραμμη σου απο πριζα μεσα στο σπιτι και απο κατω στην εισαγωγη. Ετσι θα διαπιστωσεις αν υπαρχει καποια απωλεια στην δικη σου καλωδιωση ή της πολυκατοικιας. Μπορει επισης να δει εαν υπαρχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα στην γραμμη καποια επαφη κτλ απο το σπιτι σου και εξω.

----------


## Godian

> Έχω ένα ΖΤΕ ZXV10 H201L. Μου το είχε αλλάξει ο τεχνικός πριν 15 μήνες που υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα και οφειλόταν τελικά σε ένα καλώδιο στο dslam, έτσι προληπτικά χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα το προηγούμενο, γιατί αυτό είναι καλύτερο μου είχει πει.
> Αυτό το 24_Η1 / 8_8_ΝοRFI πως να τους το ζητήσω φίλε μου από το τηλέφωνο???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο λέγοντας τους να μου αλλάξουν προφίλ, και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι θα κάνει την αίτηση για μείωση του SNR στο ανάλογο τμήμα λέγοντας μου ότι είναι ήδη ΝοRFI και μόνο η μείωση του SNR μπορεί να βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μετά από τόσο καιρό ξαφνικά  έπεσε ο συνχρονισμός του router από τα 17.5 στα 11. Λέτε να αλλάξαν καμιά πόρτα στο dslam με κανένα άλλο που έκανε και αυτός παράπονα γα την γραμμή του. 
> Λέτε καμιά καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ να βοηθήσει? Σε τέτοια περίπτωση μπορώ να ζητήσω διακοπή χωρίς να πληρώσω το ποσό 70άρι?
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλά δεν ξέρω που αλλού μπορώ να απευθυνθώ.


Καταγγελιες μονο εγω κανω σε αυτο το φορουμ  :Smile:

----------


## psavas

> Καταγγελιες μονο εγω κανω σε αυτο το φορουμ


Δεν κάνεις τότε εσύ για μένα μια μιας και είσαι ειδικός?  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να έρθει τεχνικός αύριο στο σπίτι. Δυστυχώς θα έρθει ώρα που θα είμαι στην δουλειά. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Λέω να του αφήσω ραβασάκι....

----------


## utp

> Δεν κάνεις τότε εσύ για μένα μια μιας και είσαι ειδικός? 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να έρθει τεχνικός αύριο στο σπίτι. Δυστυχώς θα έρθει ώρα που θα είμαι στην δουλειά. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Λέω να του αφήσω ραβασάκι....


Κλεισε του ραντεβου να εισαι στο σπιτι, κανουν και απογευμα επισκεψεις. Εσυ οριζεις το ραντεβου οχι εκεινος. Μιση δουλεια θα ειναι να μην μετρησει απο την πριζα σου να δειτε αν εχεις απωλειες στην εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση. Ασε που ειναι πιθανο αμα λειπεις να μην του ανοιξει και κανεις την κεντρικη εισοδο για να μετρησει απο εισαγωγη.

* εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα λειπεις εσυ αλλα θα ειναι αλλο ατομο να του ανοιξει το σπιτι.

----------


## psavas

Θα είναι η γυναίκα μου στο σπίτι και έχω ήδη ετοιμάσει ραβασάκι για να του δώσει και της είπα να με πάρει και τηλέφωνο στην δουλειά να με ενημερώσει. Εξάλλου μεζονέτα είναι και ήδη έχουμε συνεννοηθεί για την ώρα.
Θα σας ενημερώσω με τα καθέκαστα μετά την αυτοψία.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν ο τεχνικός ήρθε σήμερα, μέτρησε την γραμμή στο σπίτι και  στην είσοδο του συγκροτήματος. Μικρή η διαφορά οπότε δεν κάτι που οφειλόταν στην δικιά μου καλωδίωση. Είδε ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα περίπου 100 μέτρα από εμένα σε κάποιο καφάο του ΟΤΕ μάλλον πρόβλημα σε κάποια καλώδιο λόγω υγρασίας. Θα δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον όταν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασίσει θα με ενημερώσουν. Σε συνομιλία του με τα κεντρικά της CYTA αλλάξαν το προφίλ σε προφίλ με λιγότερη ασφάλεια και απ' ότι είδα στο router κατέβασαν και το SNR 8db με αποτέλεσμα αό τα 11.5 να συγχρονίζει στα 13. 
Έπρεπε να στείλω email με απειλή για καταγγελία δηλαδή για να στείλουν τεχνικό?
Anyway, ας δούμε τώρα πότε θα βάλει το χεράκι του και ο ΟΤΕ.
Πάντως αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι άλλαξαν το προφίλ σε κάποιο με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια επειδή είδαν κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις. Βέβαια αυτές ήταν   τα κατά λάθος ανοιγοκλείσματα του router όταν ανοιγόκλεινα το wifi.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## utp

Απο βδομαδα θα εχεις ενημερωση και ισως επανελεγχο απο τον τεχνικο της cyta.

----------


## guzel

Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει τα εξής:

Το πρόγραμμα με τα 800 λεπτά προς κινητά αφορά μόνο κλήσεις σε κινητά τηλέφωνα ή μπορείς να καλείς και σταθερά; 

Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από vodafone home και να πάω cyta καθώς είδα από ένα φίλο το πρόγραμμα τους Cyta 4u και έπαθα πλάκα. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την εφαρμογή από δυο συσκευές παράλληλα;

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## ethnik471

> Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει τα εξής:
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα με τα 800 λεπτά προς κινητά αφορά μόνο κλήσεις σε κινητά τηλέφωνα ή μπορείς να καλείς και σταθερά; 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από vodafone home και να πάω cyta καθώς είδα από ένα φίλο το πρόγραμμα τους Cyta 4u και έπαθα πλάκα. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την εφαρμογή από δυο συσκευές παράλληλα;
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω να σου απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, αλλα θα το κάνουν σίγουρα άλλα μέλη που γνωρίζουν.

Εγώ θα ήθελα να σου ζητήσω μόνο μια χάρη  :Very Happy:  Αν βάλεις Cyta απο Vodafone θα ήθελα αν σου ήταν εύκολο ΌΤΑΝ συνδεθείς να μας πεις πόσο συγχρονίζεις και αν έχει διαφορά στην ουσία η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος του ρούτερ σου σε σχέση με την  τωρινή της vodafone που απ'οτι βλέπω είναι στα 20mbps.

----------


## guzel

> Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω να σου απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, αλλα θα το κάνουν σίγουρα άλλα μέλη που γνωρίζουν.
> 
> Εγώ θα ήθελα να σου ζητήσω μόνο μια χάρη  Αν βάλεις Cyta απο Vodafone θα ήθελα αν σου ήταν εύκολο ΌΤΑΝ συνδεθείς να μας πεις πόσο συγχρονίζεις και αν έχει διαφορά στην ουσία η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος του ρούτερ σου σε σχέση με την  τωρινή της vodafone που απ'οτι βλέπω είναι στα 20mbps.


Ο συγχρονισμός που βλέπεις στο προφίλ δεν είναι ενημερωμένος. Ο τωρινός συγχρονισμός τον οποίο θα ενημερώσω και στο προφίλ μου είναι:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ο συγχρονισμός που βλέπεις στο προφίλ δεν είναι ενημερωμένος. Ο τωρινός συγχρονισμός τον οποίο θα ενημερώσω και στο προφίλ μου είναι:


O συγχρονισμός σου είναι άψογος, ρώτησε πόσο έχουν στην περιοχή σου συνδρομητές με CYTA.

----------


## ethnik471

> Ο συγχρονισμός που βλέπεις στο προφίλ δεν είναι ενημερωμένος. Ο τωρινός συγχρονισμός τον οποίο θα ενημερώσω και στο προφίλ μου είναι:


11mbps ?  :Shocked:  omg....
Αν τελικώς αλλάξεις, ενημέρωσέ μας

edit τώρα είδα την απόσταση σου απο το κέντρο...μια χαρά κλειδώνεις για τέτοια απόσταση...Τσέκαρε μήπως έχει γύρω στην γειτονιά σου ο ΟΤΕ καμπίνες και πάρεις απο εκεί είτε adsl (μονο ΟΤΕ) , είτε vdsl γιατί οτι και αν βάλεις με τέτοια απόσταση δεν θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα δυστυχώς..

----------


## Godian

μια χαρα εισαι φιλε μου με τετοια αποσταση. και εγω τοσο ειμαι.

----------


## guzel

> μια χαρα εισαι φιλε μου με τετοια αποσταση. και εγω τοσο ειμαι.


Godian, μια και είσαι στο δίκτυο της Cyta μήπως ξέρεις κάτι για το παρακάτω:




> Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει τα εξής:
> 
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα με τα 800 λεπτά προς κινητά αφορά μόνο κλήσεις σε κινητά τηλέφωνα ή μπορείς να καλείς και σταθερά; 
> 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από vodafone home και να πάω cyta καθώς είδα από ένα φίλο το πρόγραμμα τους Cyta 4u και έπαθα πλάκα. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την εφαρμογή από δυο συσκευές παράλληλα;
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Godian

> Godian, μια και είσαι στο δίκτυο της Cyta μήπως ξέρεις κάτι για το παρακάτω:


Αμα ειναι μονο σε κινητα ειναι μονο σε κινητα φιλε μου.
Το δευτερο δε γνωριζω να σου απαντησω

----------


## stelakis1914

> Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από vodafone home και να πάω cyta καθώς είδα από ένα φίλο το πρόγραμμα τους Cyta 4u και έπαθα πλάκα. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την εφαρμογή από δυο συσκευές παράλληλα;


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς εσύ τον αριθμό σου μέσα από το smartphone σου και παράλληλα (όχι ταυτόχρονα) μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο κάποιος από το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι σου. Για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα, αν δεχθείς μια κλήση στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό σου χτυπάνε όλες οι συσκευές μαζί και παίρνει την κλήση όποια συσκευή απαντήσει πρώτη. Πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία και είναι ο κύριος λόγος που με έκανε να έρθω στην CYTA.

Να γνωρίζεις επίσης ότι η χρήση της υπηρεσίας στοιχίζει 1€ τον μήνα στα βασικά προγράμματα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Ο ένας Line attenuation *37.8dB* , o άλλος *17.5dB* και ίδια περίπου ταχύτητα. 




> μια χαρα εισαι φιλε μου με τετοια αποσταση. και εγω τοσο ειμαι.


 :Closed topic:   :hello:

----------


## Godian

> Ο ένας Line attenuation *37.8dB* , o άλλος *17.5dB* και ίδια περίπου ταχύτητα.


Ειμαι σε πυκνοκατηκημενη περιοχη και εχει τραγικο κοσμο

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειμαι σε πυκνοκατηκημενη περιοχη και εχει τραγικο κοσμο


δεν εχουμε ομως ιδιο SNR ουτε ιδια λαθη στη γραμμη  :Smile:

----------


## sweet dreams

Σχολιάζω την *διαφορά* του Line attenuation σχετικά με την ταχύτητα και το 


> μια χαρα εισαι φιλε μου με *τετοια αποσταση*. και εγω τοσο ειμαι.


την στιγμή που υπάρχει διαφορά απόστασης περίπου* 1.500* μέτρα.

----------


## Godian

> Σχολιάζω την *διαφορά* του Line attenuation σχετικά με την ταχύτητα και το 
> την στιγμή που υπάρχει διαφορά απόστασης περίπου* 1.500* μέτρα.


Ναι μια χαρα ειναι ομως . Και με τοσα πολλα λαθη στη γραμμη του επρεπε να εχει πιο μεγαλο SNR

----------


## sweet dreams

Καλημέρα Γιάννη... κουκιά σπέρνω...
Aς το αφήσουμε εδώ.

----------


## guzel

> Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς εσύ τον αριθμό σου μέσα από το smartphone σου και παράλληλα (όχι ταυτόχρονα) μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο κάποιος από το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι σου. Για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα, αν δεχθείς μια κλήση στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό σου χτυπάνε όλες οι συσκευές μαζί και παίρνει την κλήση όποια συσκευή απαντήσει πρώτη. Πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία και είναι ο κύριος λόγος που με έκανε να έρθω στην CYTA.
> 
> Να γνωρίζεις επίσης ότι η χρήση της υπηρεσίας στοιχίζει 1€ τον μήνα στα βασικά προγράμματα.


Μόλις έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας... Και ο κύριος λόγος είναι το cyta 4u!!! Πολύ δυνατή υπηρεσία αλλα θεωρώ δεν την έχουν προωθήσει σωστά!

----------


## stelakis1914

Και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. Ανακάλυψα την υπηρεσία εντελώς τυχαία όταν έκανα έρευνα αγοράς για τις τιμές που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι. Πραγματικά ακατανόητο να μην έχουν αντιληφθεί πόσο δυνατό χαρακτηριστικό είναι αυτό απέναντι στις ανταγωνιστικές εταιρείες.

----------


## djuan1988

Τα σχόλια στο playstore τα έχετε δει;

Προφανώς είναι τραγική η υλοποίηση που έχουν κάνει.

----------


## stelakis1914

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η εφαρμογή δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά όσοι την χρησιμοποιούνε καιρό λένε ότι βελτιώνεται σε κάθε έκδοση. Πιστεύω αν αυξηθούν οι χρήστες θα αναγκάσουν την εταιρεία να την δει πιο σοβαρά και να διορθώσει τα όποια προβλήματα υπάρχουν. Υπάρχει και θέμα στο forum για αυτήν και καλό είναι να συνεχιστεί εκεί η συζήτηση για αυτήν.

----------


## sroskylo

ΑΠΑΡΕΔΚΤΟΙ απλά. Δλδ έχεις πρόβλημα ή θέλεις να και κάνεις τηλ στην υποστήριξη σαν πελάτης και σε χρεώνουν 0,20€??????????

----------


## guzel

> ΑΠΑΡΕΔΚΤΟΙ απλά. Δλδ έχεις πρόβλημα ή θέλεις να και κάνεις τηλ στην υποστήριξη σαν πελάτης και σε χρεώνουν 0,20€??????????


αυτό γίνεται σε όλες τις εταιρείες. κάλεσε τους στο 10ψηφιο

----------


## MIKU

> αυτό γίνεται σε όλες τις εταιρείες. κάλεσε τους στο 10ψηφιο


ΟΤΕ όχι.

----------


## guzel

> ΟΤΕ όχι.


ο οτε τα παίρνει από αλλού.. :Razz:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> ΑΠΑΡΕΔΚΤΟΙ απλά. Δλδ έχεις πρόβλημα ή θέλεις να και κάνεις τηλ στην υποστήριξη σαν πελάτης και σε χρεώνουν 0,20€??????????


ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ.
Η τεχνικη υποστηριξη(13811) δεν εχει χρεωση,
οι γενικες πληροφοριες(13877)εχουν χρεωση

Κλήση στο 13877 με χρέωση, 0,20€/κλήση από σταθερό Cyta, 0,25€/κλήση από κινητό Cyta ή από άλλα δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε χρεώσεις των παρόχων

Κλήση στο 13811, ατελώς από σταθερό ή κινητό Cyta, ή από άλλα δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε χρεώσεις των παρόχων.
http://www.cyta.gr/el/support/contact

----------


## pluss

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα στο my Cyta ανέβηκε το ποσό της πληρωμής, αλλά όχι και το PDF. Βάσει όσων έχω δει στο forum, να το περιμένω προς το τέλος του μήνα;

----------


## a.libe

εχουν βελτιωθει!!!σε 2-3 εργασιμες

----------


## pluss

Α, μια χαρά τότε! Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.  :Smile:

----------


## mpoukomass

Ηθελα να ρωτησω κι εγω σχετικα μ αυτο,στο my cyta δε φαινεται πουθενα αναλυτικα ο λογαριασμος ο οποιος εχει ανεβει απο 1η του μηνα,δεν βλεπω καποιο pdf  μονο ξερα το ποσο..

----------


## Godian

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω κι εγω σχετικα μ αυτο,στο my cyta δε φαινεται πουθενα αναλυτικα ο λογαριασμος ο οποιος εχει ανεβει απο 1η του μηνα,δεν βλεπω καποιο pdf  μονο ξερα το ποσο..


ετσι ειναι φιλε μου, Μετα απο μερικες μερες το ανεβαζουν

----------


## utp

> Θα είναι η γυναίκα μου στο σπίτι και έχω ήδη ετοιμάσει ραβασάκι για να του δώσει και της είπα να με πάρει και τηλέφωνο στην δουλειά να με ενημερώσει. Εξάλλου μεζονέτα είναι και ήδη έχουμε συνεννοηθεί για την ώρα.
> Θα σας ενημερώσω με τα καθέκαστα μετά την αυτοψία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν ο τεχνικός ήρθε σήμερα, μέτρησε την γραμμή στο σπίτι και  στην είσοδο του συγκροτήματος. Μικρή η διαφορά οπότε δεν κάτι που οφειλόταν στην δικιά μου καλωδίωση. Είδε ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα περίπου 100 μέτρα από εμένα σε κάποιο καφάο του ΟΤΕ μάλλον πρόβλημα σε κάποια καλώδιο λόγω υγρασίας. Θα δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον όταν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασίσει θα με ενημερώσουν. Σε συνομιλία του με τα κεντρικά της CYTA αλλάξαν το προφίλ σε προφίλ με λιγότερη ασφάλεια και απ' ότι είδα στο router κατέβασαν και το SNR 8db με αποτέλεσμα αό τα 11.5 να συγχρονίζει στα 13. 
> Έπρεπε να στείλω email με απειλή για καταγγελία δηλαδή για να στείλουν τεχνικό?
> Anyway, ας δούμε τώρα πότε θα βάλει το χεράκι του και ο ΟΤΕ.
> Πάντως αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι άλλαξαν το προφίλ σε κάποιο με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια επειδή είδαν κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις. Βέβαια αυτές ήταν   τα κατά λάθος ανοιγοκλείσματα του router όταν ανοιγόκλεινα το wifi.
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.


Κανενα νεο με το θεμα?

----------


## pluss

Σε εσάς έχει ανέβει ο PDF λογαριασμός του Φεβρουαρίου στο my Cyta;

----------


## Godian

> Σε εσάς έχει ανέβει ο PDF λογαριασμός του Φεβρουαρίου στο my Cyta;


Οχι ακομα φιλε μου

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μετακόμιση από ΑΚ Ν. Σμύρνης σε ΑΚ Καλαμακίου vdsl 35αρα
Διακοπή στις 11/2, η νέα γραμμή δούλεψε στις 17/2 το πρωί. Νot bad

----------


## a.libe

δεν υπαρχουν σε αυτα τα θεματα!!!στη hol την επομενη ημερα της εκδοσης το εχουν ανεβασει ενω στη cyta εχουν περασει 20 μερες κ ακομη!!!τοσο τραγικο προσωπικο!!!κ η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτοι που εχουν επιλεξει το ταχυδρομειο τους ερχεται πιο γρηγορα ο λογαριασμος!!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> δεν υπαρχουν σε αυτα τα θεματα!!!στη hol την επομενη ημερα της εκδοσης το εχουν ανεβασει ενω στη cyta εχουν περασει 20 μερες κ ακομη!!!τοσο τραγικο προσωπικο!!!κ η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτοι που εχουν επιλεξει το ταχυδρομειο τους ερχεται πιο γρηγορα ο λογαριασμος!!!


Βιάζεσαι να σούρθει λογαριασμός και να πληρώσεις ?  :Razz: 

Στην cyta μπορεί ν'αργούν αλλά κάνουν καλή δουλειά. Πολλές φορές στέλνουν λογαριασμό για λιγότερα  :Razz:

----------


## pluss

> δεν υπαρχουν σε αυτα τα θεματα!!!στη hol την επομενη ημερα της εκδοσης το εχουν ανεβασει ενω στη cyta εχουν περασει 20 μερες κ ακομη!!!τοσο τραγικο προσωπικο!!!κ η πλακα ειναι οτι αυτοι που εχουν επιλεξει το ταχυδρομειο τους ερχεται πιο γρηγορα ο λογαριασμος!!!


Η πλάκα είναι ότι τους κάλεσα και είπαν ότι σε αυτούς φαίνεται ο λογαριασμός και τους κάνει εντύπωση γιατί σε εμένα δεν φαίνεται. Είπαν ότι θα το ελέγξουν. Αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω είναι γενικό το θέμα, δεν έχω μόνο εγώ πρόβλημα.

----------


## odim

Καθε χρονο και πιο κατω ειμαι,χανω περιπου 1Mbps τη χρονια,απο το 2012 μεχρι σημερα εχασα 3mbps,τι συμβαινει??? απο τα 15 που κλειδωνα επεσα στα 12..

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Βιάζεσαι να σούρθει λογαριασμός και να πληρώσεις ? 
> 
> Στην cyta μπορεί ν'αργούν αλλά κάνουν καλή δουλειά. Πολλές φορές στέλνουν λογαριασμό για λιγότερα


 και μερικές φορές για περισσότερα π.χ. σε μένα.

----------


## guzel

> Ο συγχρονισμός που βλέπεις στο προφίλ δεν είναι ενημερωμένος. Ο τωρινός συγχρονισμός τον οποίο θα ενημερώσω και στο προφίλ μου είναι:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166840


Την Πέμπτη ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα άψογα!!! 

Τα στατιστικά με cyta:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Την Πέμπτη ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα άψογα!!! 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά με cyta:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 167377


Kάτι δεν κολλάει σε σχέση με το Αctual Rate, Line Attenuation και SNR Margin αλλιώς είμαστε όλοι να ερχόμαστε στην CYTA.

----------


## NexTiN

> Kάτι δεν κολλάει σε σχέση με το Αctual Rate, Line Attenuation και SNR Margin αλλιώς είμαστε όλοι να ερχόμαστε στην CYTA.


Τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά πάνω κάτω είχε και στον προηγούμενο Πάροχο. Προφανώς και έχει κορυφαία γραμμή / ποιότητα χαλκού...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά πάνω κάτω είχε και στον προηγούμενο Πάροχο. Προφανώς και έχει κορυφαία γραμμή / ποιότητα χαλκού...


Αν του έχουν ρίξει καινούργιο καλώδιο 3 χιλιόμετρα με λιγότερο από 13.81 db Cable Loss πάω πάσο.

----------


## Godian

> Την Πέμπτη ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα άψογα!!! 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά με cyta:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 167377


ποιο ρουτερ εχεις φιλε μου?

----------


## guzel

> ποιο ρουτερ εχεις φιλε μου?


ZXHN H208N

----------


## Godian

Ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι καλυτερο ρουτερ απο τα 2?  ZXV10 H201L
 η αυτο? ZXHN H208N

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι καλυτερο ρουτερ απο τα 2?  ZXV10 H201L
>  η αυτο? ZXHN H208N


Εγώ που έχω δουλέψει κ τα δύο, το 201 πριν δυο χρόνια και το 208 φέτος, σε διαφορετικά όμως σπίτια, έχω καλύτερη εμπειρία με το 201.

----------


## terko

Επιτέλους, μετά από 12 ημέρες (10-2-2016) αφότου ανέβασαν το ποσό του λογαριασμού μηνός Φεβρουαρίου, ανάρτησαν και το PDF.

----------


## mpoukomass

> Επιτέλους, μετά από 12 ημέρες (10-2-2016) αφότου ανέβασαν το ποσό του λογαριασμού μηνός Φεβρουαρίου, ανάρτησαν και το PDF.


οντως,μολις το ειδα.

----------


## pluss

Και σε μένα σήμερα το ανέβασαν. Επιτέλους μπορώ να αλλάξω πάροχο.  :Razz:

----------


## manila

Παιδιά η αδερφή μου έχει Cyta και έκανε φορητότητα από την περασμένη πέμπτη για να πάει στο πακέτο της Wind με το tablet δώρο (αρκετά καλό και στα ίδια χρήματα που δίνει τώρα) αλλά ενώ της έχει έρθει μήνυμα ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί Wind στις 29-02-16 , το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν την έχουν καλέσει για αντιπροσφορά από Cyta παρά μόνο για να την ενημερώσουν πως δέχτηκαν το αίτημα φορητότητας.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

http://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/3...ellon-tis-cyta

----------


## mpoukomass

Μ'αρεσει που ο Γεωργιαδης(το χει το ονομα φαινεται),ο υπ.Οικονομικων της Κυπρου, χαρακτηρισε την cyta Ελλαδας ως μια αποτυχημενη κι αστοχη κινηση επειδη δεν ειναι κερδοφορος.Καλα δεν ξερει οτι κανενας εναλλακτικος στην Ελλαδα δεν ειναι -ακομα τουλαχιστον-κερδοφορος?κι εταιρειες με μεγαλυτερη πελατειακη βαση κιολας..τη στιγμη που η συτα εχει αυξανομενη βαση συνδρομητων κι αυξανομενους τζιρους σε δυσμενες περιβαλλον,αλλα ο κυριος υπουργος αλλα πραγματα εχει κατα νου φαινεται...

----------


## odim

εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι εχασα 3 mbps μεσα σε 3 χρονια,το pirelli παντα συγχρονιζει 1mbps πιο πανω,αρα κανονικα δεν ειμαι στα 12mbps αλλα στα 11 mbps,παιρνω τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση και μου λενε κατι για υγρασιες στα καλωδια κτλπ κτλπ τα οποια τα θεωρω χαζομαρες,γι αυτο το λογο σκεφτομαι σοβαρα για cosmote το καλοκαιρι..

----------


## svartevarg

> εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι εχασα 3 mbps μεσα σε 3 χρονια,το pirelli παντα συγχρονιζει 1mbps πιο πανω,αρα κανονικα δεν ειμαι στα 12mbps αλλα στα 11 mbps,παιρνω τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση και μου λενε κατι για υγρασιες στα καλωδια κτλπ κτλπ τα οποια τα θεωρω χαζομαρες,γι αυτο το λογο σκεφτομαι σοβαρα για cosmote το καλοκαιρι..


Πριν 2 μέρες, ενώ είχα συχρονισμό στο download λίγο πάνω από 10000 οπότε είχα 1MB/sec, έπεσα ξαφνικά στα 8300 (και αυτό έγινε ξαφνικά εκείνο το απόγευμα), παίρνω τηλ στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου λένε ότι δεν κλειδώθηκε κανένα προφίλ κλπ. Χτες μου λένε με sms ότι το φτιάξανε τελικά (οι κλασικές υγρασίες και τα καλωδιακά προβλήματα) και ότι αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα για την περιοχή που βρίσκομαι (συγχρονίζω σταθερά στα 9300 και κάτι ψιλά, δηλ. 930ΚΒ/sec ταχύτητα στο download, όσες φορές και να επανακκινήσω το ρούτερ). Το συμβόλαιο διετίας που είχα λήγει το καλοκαίρι. Αυτό το αναφέρω με αφορμή αυτό που είπες ότι έχασες 3mbps σε 3 χρόνια (να υποθέσω ότι κάθε χρόνο και από ένα). Αν σκεφτείς ότι αν κόψουν 1mbps από τον καθένα, φτιάχνουν γραμμή για νέο συνδρομητή άνετα (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό - είναι προσωπική μου άποψη). Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι όλοι υπόσχονται λαγούς με πετραχήλια, αλλά στο τέλος διαπιστώνεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι παραμύθια. Ακόμα και να βάλουν vdsl σε όλη την Ελλάδα είναι πιθανό να μην συγχρονίζεις ούτε στα 24 με την τακτική του "έως", του "περίπου" και της συνεχούς ¨καλωδιακής βλάβης".

----------


## Godian

> Πριν 2 μέρες, ενώ είχα συχρονισμό στο download λίγο πάνω από 10000 οπότε είχα 1MB/sec, έπεσα ξαφνικά στα 8300 (και αυτό έγινε ξαφνικά εκείνο το απόγευμα), παίρνω τηλ στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου λένε ότι δεν κλειδώθηκε κανένα προφίλ κλπ. Χτες μου λένε με sms ότι το φτιάξανε τελικά (οι κλασικές υγρασίες και τα καλωδιακά προβλήματα) και ότι αυτή είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα για την περιοχή που βρίσκομαι (συγχρονίζω σταθερά στα 9300 και κάτι ψιλά, δηλ. 930ΚΒ/sec ταχύτητα στο download, όσες φορές και να επανακκινήσω το ρούτερ). Το συμβόλαιο διετίας που είχα λήγει το καλοκαίρι. Αυτό το αναφέρω με αφορμή αυτό που είπες ότι έχασες 3mbps σε 3 χρόνια (να υποθέσω ότι κάθε χρόνο και από ένα). Αν σκεφτείς ότι αν κόψουν 1mbps από τον καθένα, φτιάχνουν γραμμή για νέο συνδρομητή άνετα (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό - είναι προσωπική μου άποψη). Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι όλοι υπόσχονται λαγούς με πετραχήλια, αλλά στο τέλος διαπιστώνεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι παραμύθια. Ακόμα και να βάλουν vdsl σε όλη την Ελλάδα είναι πιθανό να μην συγχρονίζεις ούτε στα 24 με την τακτική του "έως", του "περίπου" και της συνεχούς ¨καλωδιακής βλάβης".


Παιζει να ειναι και crosstalk οπως τα λες. Αμα μπουνε γινουν πολλες συνδεσεις στη περιοχη σου ηο συγχρονισμός πεφτει

----------


## svartevarg

> Παιζει να ειναι και crosstalk οπως τα λες. Αμα μπουνε γινουν πολλες συνδεσεις στη περιοχη σου ηο συγχρονισμός πεφτει


Η υποβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών που αποδίδεται τότε;; Αποτελεί πολιτική εξοικονόμησης πόρων;;;

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Η υποβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών που αποδίδεται τότε;; Αποτελεί πολιτική εξοικονόμησης πόρων;;;


Η υποβάθμιση υπηρεσιών αποτελεί πολιτική εξοικονόμησης πόρων και γίνεται σε όλες τις επιχειρήσεις σε αυτή την χώρα γιατί οι καταναλωτές όχι μόνο δεν είναι οργανωμένοι, ώστε να υπερασπίζουν τα συμφέροντα τους, αλλά αντιθέτως στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι εντελώς αλλαλούμ και μέχρι πρόσφατα πολύ "large".

----------


## NexTiN

Οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας εδώ μέσα, σπάνε κόκκαλα. Crosstalking λέγεται, deal with it. To 2005 μια απο τις γραμμές μου έπαιζε στα 22Mbps στο 1Km. Πλεον ειναι στα 13Mbps. Μιας και ειμαι του χωρου, εχω δοκιμασει ζευγη με φιλους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ. Μαντεψτε, καμμια βελτιωση. Μονο σε καμμια διακοπη ρευματος και επειδη εχω UPS βλεπω για λιγο τα παλια νουμερα. Μολις συγχρονισουν και οι υπολοιποι, τρωω DC και επανερχομαι στα ιδια. Η Cyta εχει 60Gbps διασυνδεση με εξω. Το ενα Link της (20Gbps) ειναι χωρις Traffic. Αν ειχε θεμα Bandwidth, θα το χρησιμοποιουσε...

----------


## Godian

Γεια σας παιδια. Εχω τη CYTA να πληρωνεται με παγια εντολη. Αλλα τα λεφτα τα παιρνει οποτε να ναι. Δεν τα παιρνουν τη τελευταια μερα του μηνα. Πχ αυτο το μηνα τα τραβηξαν 26 του μηνος. Ειναι σωστο ετσι γινεται? η πρεπει να τα τραβανε καθε τελευταια μερα του μηνα? δε ξερω ρωταω. Αμα δεν εχω δηλαδη λεφτα μεσα ποτε θα ξερω οτι πρεπει να βαλω για να πληρωθουν?

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Εχεις ξαναναφερει το ιδιο θεμα παλιοτερα... 
Ελεγξε τις προηγουμενες  φορες που εγινε αυτο. Κατι μου λεει οτι τα τραβανε την τελευταια Παρασκευη του μηνα η' αν το δεις αλλιως στο τελος της τελευταιας εβδομαδας του μηνα. 
Πρακτικα αυτη η εβδομαδα μετραει στο Μαρτιο...

----------


## Godian

> Εχεις ξαναναφερει το ιδιο θεμα παλιοτερα... 
> Ελεγξε τις προηγουμενες  φορες που εγινε αυτο. Κατι μου λεει οτι τα τραβανε την τελευταια Παρασκευη του μηνα η' αν το δεις αλλιως στο τελος της τελευταιας εβδομαδας του μηνα. 
> Πρακτικα αυτη η εβδομαδα μετραει στο Μαρτιο...


Α ναι? Ο λογαριασμος ληγει ομως 29 του μηνα  :Smile:  Λογικα δε πρεπει να τα παιρνουν την ημερα που ληγει?

----------


## mike_871

> Α ναι? Ο λογαριασμος ληγει ομως 29 του μηνα  Λογικα δε πρεπει να τα παιρνουν την ημερα που ληγει?


οχι τα παιρνουν οταν ξεμενουν

----------


## Manolis_karas

Πληρώνω τη Cyta με πάγια εντολή πληρωμής εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Πάντοτε έπαιρναν τα λεφτά λίγες ημέρες πριν τη λήξη. Στο έντυπο του λογαριασμού την 2η σελίδα και περίπου στη μέση γράφουν, ότι η πληρωμή θα εμφανισθεί στον λογαριασμό 4 ημέρες μετά την ημερομηνία καταβολής.

----------


## stelakis1914

Σημερινό tweet από την CYTA: «Οι πάγιες τραπεζικές χρεώνονται την προτελευταία εργάσιμη κάθε μήνα, ώστε το ποσό να είναι διαθέσιμο σε εμάς την τελευταία εργάσιμη το πρωί»

----------


## Manolis_karas

Πολύ καλύτερο!

----------


## manospcistas

Traceroute προς www.grnet.gr
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά σήμερα...

----------


## NexTiN

> Traceroute προς www.grnet.gr
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά σήμερα...


Μια χαρά εδώ (Fast Path με Range IP 176.92.XXX.XXX)...

----------


## nnn

no prob και εδώ

----------


## Thodoris92

Και εδώ τα ίδια.Υψηλό ping σήμερα

----------


## kostakiss

αν κανω αιτηση φορητοτητας σε αλλη εταιρεια γνωριζεται ποιες ειναι οι αναμενώμενες κινησεις της cyta?εχει σχεση σε ποια εταιρεια θα κανω την αιτηση η μπα?

----------


## Atheros

Άν έχεις δεσμευτεί με τη CYTA θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις το τέλος αποσύνδεσης που είναι 72€ για ετήσια δέσμευση, ή και περισσότερα για διετή.Πρέπει να επιστρέψεις τον εξοπλισμό που δίνει με χρησιδανεισμό, και να πληρώσεις τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό. Λογικά άν κάνεις αίτηση σε άλληεταιρεία θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο και θα σου προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο ώστε να ακυρώσεις την φορητότητα και να παραμείνεις στη CYTA

----------


## kostakiss

σε ενα μηνα και ουτε,τελειωνει το συμβολαιο,δεν χρωσταω τπτ απο λεφτα..ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα με το τεχνικο τμημα που μιλησα μου ειπαν οτι πανω απο 9500 δεν θα κλειδωσω και ελεγα μηπως δοκιμαζα κατι αλλο.

----------


## Hetfield

> σε ενα μηνα και ουτε,τελειωνει το συμβολαιο,δεν χρωσταω τπτ απο λεφτα..ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα με το τεχνικο τμημα που μιλησα μου ειπαν οτι πανω απο 9500 δεν θα κλειδωσω και ελεγα μηπως δοκιμαζα κατι αλλο.


Οτι και να δοκιμασεις την ιδια γραμμη θα εχεις.
Αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος μην αλλαξεις εταιρια.

----------


## kostakiss

> Οτι και να δοκιμασεις την ιδια γραμμη θα εχεις.
> Αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος μην αλλαξεις εταιρια.


ξες τι θα κανω,θα κανω ενα γκαλοπ εδω στην οικοδομη που εχουμε ιδιο κατανεμητη,θα μου πουν που κλειδωνουν σε καθε εταιρεια...και οποιο συγχρονιζει πιο ψηλα,σε εκεινο θα παω,ετσι δεν ειναι το σωστο??και μετα αν συγχρονιζει σε μενα χαμηλα θα δω την καλοδιωση γιατι παλια ειχα isdn και εχει γινει μια πατεντα στην πριζα τηλεφωνου.

----------


## Hetfield

> ξες τι θα κανω,θα κανω ενα γκαλοπ εδω στην οικοδομη που εχουμε ιδιο κατανεμητη,θα μου πουν που κλειδωνουν σε καθε εταιρεια...και οποιο συγχρονιζει πιο ψηλα,σε εκεινο θα παω,ετσι δεν ειναι το σωστο??και μετα αν συγχρονιζει σε μενα χαμηλα θα δω την καλοδιωση γιατι παλια ειχα isdn και εχει γινει μια πατεντα στην πριζα τηλεφωνου.


Οχι. Και σε αλλη εταιρια να πας, το ιδιο καλωδιο θα εχεις, με τα ιδια ακριβως προβληματα.
Το μονο που θα αλλαξει ειναι το πως εκμεταλευεται η καθε εταιρια τη γραμμη.

Αλλα θα σου πω και το δικο μου παραδειγμα.
Απο Cyta σε Forthnet ειδα διαφορα της ταξης των 2 Mbps στο κλειδωμα γιατι ειχα χαμηλοτερο SNR. Τα οποια 2 Mbps που κερδισα χανοντουσαν σε υπερβολικα υψηλο overhead (ανω του 10%), με λιγα λογια η γραμμη ειχε σφαλματα.
Δεν μπορω να επεκταθω περαιτερω στα τεχνικα, πιστεψε με καλυτερα 2-3 Mbps λιγοτερα και ποιοτικοτερη γραμμη παρα το αντιστροφο.
Οποτε μεινε εκει που εισαι αν εισαι ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## athenaum

Το καλο νεο Σε μερικες εβδομαδες  και η cyta θα δινει ιντερνετ απο καμπινα  με αποτελεσμα  οι γραμες να ειναι σε κοντινες τιμες με τις ονομαστικες .Οπου υπαρχουν καμπινες φυσικα και σε αποσταση μεγαλυτερη των 850 μ απο αστικα κεντρα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το καλο νεο Σε μερικες εβδομαδες  και η cyta θα δινει ιντερνετ απο καμπινα  με αποτελεσμα  οι γραμες να ειναι σε κοντινες τιμες με τις ονομαστικες .Οπου υπαρχουν καμπινες φυσικα και σε αποσταση μεγαλυτερη των 850 μ απο αστικα κεντρα


Το κακό νέο. Πάλι χάλια χαλκό θα δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, όπως σ'εμένα 224 μ από ΑΚ, μέγιστο γραμμής τα 40

----------


## Judge Dredd

Να ρωτήσω κάτι τους συνδρομητές CYTA; 
Είχατε ποτέ πρόβλημα με βλάβη στο μοντεμ της Thomson και πως σας αντιμετώπισαν;
Τους είχα 3 χρόνια δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, μέχρι που άρχισε το μόντεμ να σβήνει κάθε μισή ώρα, να ανάβει πάλι μόνο του 
και ανά μισάωρο πάλι τα ίδια. Φυσικά δεν είχα τηλέφωνο δεν είχα ιντερνετ, ταλαιπωρήθηκα ξανά και ξανά να τους επαναλαμβάνω
ότι κάποιο ηλεκτρικό προφανώς πρόβλημα έχει το μόντεμ ή το τροφοδοτικό του. Μου έστελναν μηνύματα ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε
στο κινητό κι εγώ γελούσα μόνος μου γιατί το μόντεμ έκανε συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα αφού προφανέστατα δεν είχε πρόβλημα η γραμμή. 
Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα που συνεχιζόταν το ίδιο τροπάρι έστειλαν κάποιον τεχνικό να δει τη γραμμή στο σπίτι (!!!!!!!!!!!) του εξήγησα του ανθρώπου πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή αλλά το μόντεμ και αν περιμένει λίγο θα το δει να αναβοσβήνει μόνο του.
Πράγματι ο τεχνικός είδε ότι το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα και μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω πρίζα (!!!!!) του εξήγησα ότι άλλαξα και θέση και πρίζα και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα έκανε. Κατέγραψε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα του μηχανήματος και έφυγε. Την επόμενη μέρα με πήραν στο κινητό
και μου είπαν πως το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα (χαχαχα) αλλά δεν το αντικαθιστούν γιατί είναι παλιά συσκευή και θα πρέπει να πληρώσω 90 ευρώ 
για νέο μόντεμ ή να αγοράσω κάποιο καλύτερο από το εμπόριο...
Φανταστείτε τώρα πως επί ενάμιση μήνα προσπαθώ να τους εξηγήσω ότι έχει χαλάσει το μόντεμ, να ταλαιπωρούμαι με τις 
συνεχείς επανεκκινήσεις και να μου λένε και τέτοιες μαλακίες. Προφανώς είχα να κάνω με χαχόλους και αρπακολλατζήδες και την επόμενη
μέρα πήγα και έκανα φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο, πλήρωσα και 61 ευρώ για το σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου και τους χαιρέτησα.
Είναι κρίμα πάντως να χάνουν καλούς πελάτες λόγω της βλακώδους πολιτικής υποστήριξης των πελατών. 


ΥΓ. το κλου της υπόθεσης ήταν που ζήτησαν πίσω το μόντεμ μετά το σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα έστειλαν κούριερ και το πήρε
και προφανώς θα το βάλουν εκεί που ξέρουν...

----------


## jimdem582

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι τους συνδρομητές CYTA; 
> Είχατε ποτέ πρόβλημα με βλάβη στο μοντεμ της Thomson και πως σας αντιμετώπισαν;
> Τους είχα 3 χρόνια δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, μέχρι που άρχισε το μόντεμ να σβήνει κάθε μισή ώρα, να ανάβει πάλι μόνο του 
> και ανά μισάωρο πάλι τα ίδια. Φυσικά δεν είχα τηλέφωνο δεν είχα ιντερνετ, ταλαιπωρήθηκα ξανά και ξανά να τους επαναλαμβάνω
> ότι κάποιο ηλεκτρικό προφανώς πρόβλημα έχει το μόντεμ ή το τροφοδοτικό του. Μου έστελναν μηνύματα ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε
> στο κινητό κι εγώ γελούσα μόνος μου γιατί το μόντεμ έκανε συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα αφού προφανέστατα δεν είχε πρόβλημα η γραμμή. 
> Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα που συνεχιζόταν το ίδιο τροπάρι έστειλαν κάποιον τεχνικό να δει τη γραμμή στο σπίτι (!!!!!!!!!!!) του εξήγησα του ανθρώπου πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή αλλά το μόντεμ και αν περιμένει λίγο θα το δει να αναβοσβήνει μόνο του.
> Πράγματι ο τεχνικός είδε ότι το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα και μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω πρίζα (!!!!!) του εξήγησα ότι άλλαξα και θέση και πρίζα και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα έκανε. Κατέγραψε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα του μηχανήματος και έφυγε. Την επόμενη μέρα με πήραν στο κινητό
> και μου είπαν πως το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα (χαχαχα) αλλά δεν το αντικαθιστούν γιατί είναι παλιά συσκευή και θα πρέπει να πληρώσω 90 ευρώ 
> ...


Όταν ήμουν cyta είχα το thomson και άρχισε να κάνει κάτι νερά χανόταν η σύνδεση κλπ. μετά απο ατελείωτα τηλεφωνήματα και αφού έλεγαν "όλα είναι καλά" πήγα σε έναν τοπικό συνεργάτη της cyta (γνωστός μου) ο οποίος επιτόπου πήρε το παλιό και μου έδωσε καινούριο. Το πρόβλημα με το καινούριο εξαφανίστηκε. Τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να στείλουν αυτοί και να λήξει το θέμα?

Τώρα με οτε πάλι το αρχικό ρούτερ είχε ένα θεματάκι (πολύ πιο ήπιο απο το thomson όμως) και μόλις μίλησα με υποστήριξη είπαν δεν βλέπουμε κάτι αλλά αν όντως παρατηρείτε εσείς πρόβλημα πηγαίνετε σε ένα κατάστημα να σας δώσουμε καινούριο. Όπως και πήγα, μου έδωσαν vdsl router (παρόλο που έχω adsl και τότε δεν έδιναν speedport αν δεν είχες voip) και όλα μια χαρά απο τότε κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Αυτό που μου έκανε εμένα όπως περιγράφω, ήταν να κλείνει τελείως (έσβηναν όλα τα φωτάκια επάνω του) και μετά
από 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα άναβε πάλι...και ξανά μανά κάθε μισή ώρα. Και να περιμένεις μετά να συγχρονίσει για να έχεις τηλέφωνο 
για μισή ώρα. 17/11/2015 το έκανε για πρώτη φορά και μόλις είδα ότι επιμένει και δεν είναι προφανέστατα θέμα της γραμμής
στις 18/11/2015 κάλεσα την εξυπηρέτηση για το πρόβλημα...από τότε ξεκίνησε και η ταλαιπωρία μου, να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι δεν 
είμαι ελέφαντας, ο τεχνικός της CYTA ήρθε στο σπίτι στις 4/1/2016 μετά από πάρα πολλές οχλήσεις από τη μεριά μου, και στο ενδιάμεσο 
να μου στέλνουν μηνύματα ότι "Η βλάβη που δηλώσατε αποκαταστάθηκε".
Στις 5/1/2016 όταν και μου είπαν να με χρεώσουν άλλο μόντεμ ή να αγοράσω άλλο από το εμπόριο, έκρινα πως δεν πρέπει να ασχολούμαι
άλλο με τους χαχόλους και άλλαξα πάροχο. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν πήγα στον τοπικό αντιπρόσωπο εδώ στο Περιστέρι όπου είχα κάνει και την σύνδεση το 2013, θεώρησα πως δεν θα μου έδινε λύση στο πρόβλημα, ίσως να ήταν και λανθασμένη εκτίμηση βέβαια...

----------


## manospcistas

Εδώ όλα καλά με αντικατάσταση Thomson. Μετά από χρόνια άρχισε και έκανε μόνο του επανεκκινήσεις, κολλούσε το wireless, δεν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο, κλπ. Η ΤΥ χωρίς να το δει καν, είπε να το πάω για αντικατάσταση, έτσι κι έγινε.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εγώ έχω αντικαταστήσει ένα TG782, ένα Pirelli και ένα ZTE H201L με το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα πάντως.

----------


## athenaum

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι τους συνδρομητές CYTA; 
> Είχατε ποτέ πρόβλημα με βλάβη στο μοντεμ της Thomson και πως σας αντιμετώπισαν;
> Τους είχα 3 χρόνια δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, μέχρι που άρχισε το μόντεμ να σβήνει κάθε μισή ώρα, να ανάβει πάλι μόνο του 
> και ανά μισάωρο πάλι τα ίδια. Φυσικά δεν είχα τηλέφωνο δεν είχα ιντερνετ, ταλαιπωρήθηκα ξανά και ξανά να τους επαναλαμβάνω
> ότι κάποιο ηλεκτρικό προφανώς πρόβλημα έχει το μόντεμ ή το τροφοδοτικό του. Μου έστελναν μηνύματα ότι το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε
> στο κινητό κι εγώ γελούσα μόνος μου γιατί το μόντεμ έκανε συνέχεια το ίδιο πράγμα αφού προφανέστατα δεν είχε πρόβλημα η γραμμή. 
> Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα που συνεχιζόταν το ίδιο τροπάρι έστειλαν κάποιον τεχνικό να δει τη γραμμή στο σπίτι (!!!!!!!!!!!) του εξήγησα του ανθρώπου πως δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή αλλά το μόντεμ και αν περιμένει λίγο θα το δει να αναβοσβήνει μόνο του.
> Πράγματι ο τεχνικός είδε ότι το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα και μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω πρίζα (!!!!!) του εξήγησα ότι άλλαξα και θέση και πρίζα και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα έκανε. Κατέγραψε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα του μηχανήματος και έφυγε. Την επόμενη μέρα με πήραν στο κινητό
> και μου είπαν πως το μόντεμ έχει πρόβλημα (χαχαχα) αλλά δεν το αντικαθιστούν γιατί είναι παλιά συσκευή και θα πρέπει να πληρώσω 90 ευρώ 
> ...


Πως έσπασες το συμβόλαιο  στα 3 χρόνια? Πως πλήρωσες 61 αφού το πέναλτι ειναι 50 Πως πάλιωσε το ρουτερ σε 3 χρόνια?Πως να αγοράσεις ρουτερ αφού η Cyta διαθέτει μόνο μεσω χρησιδανείου και δεν δίνει πρόσβαση σε ρούτερ του εμπορίου? Και Μήπως κάποιος έχει αγοράσει τη συσκευή αυτή? Και γιατί να πάει στα σκουπίδια ή να σου τη χαρίσουν?

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πως έσπασες το συμβόλαιο  στα 3 χρόνια? Πως πλήρωσες 61 αφού το πέναλτι ειναι 50 *Πως πάλιωσε το ρουτερ σε 3 χρόνια?* Πως να αγοράσεις ρουτερ αφού η Cyta διαθέτει μόνο μεσω χρησιδανείου και δεν δίνει πρόσβαση σε ρούτερ του εμπορίου? Και Μήπως κάποιος έχει αγοράσει τη συσκευή αυτή? Και γιατί να πάει στα σκουπίδια ή να σου τη χαρίσουν?


Για τα υπόλοιπα ας απαντήσει ο ίδιος, για το συγκεκριμένο που έχω μαρκάρει, τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή;;; με τo χρόνο λειτουργίας *μόνο* πάει η ηλεκτρονική συσκευή;;;  :Thinking:  βλάβη μπορεί να πάθει για 1 εκατομμύριο λόγους την επόμενη στιγμή που θα την συνδέσουμε στο ρεύμα μόλις την βγάλουμε από το κουτί.

----------


## Godian

Σε περίπτωση που θελήσεις να διακόψεις την υπηρεσία πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου σου, υπάρχει επιβάρυνση με τα Τέλη Απενεργοποίησης, αξίας 72€ για 12μήνο συμβόλαιο και 120€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.
Και τα ρουτερ δε τα χρεωνουν εγω αλλαξα σε 6 μηνες ρουτερ χωρις κανεναν κοπο

*Τι εξοπλισμό μου παρέχει η Cyta στις υπηρεσίες μέσω τεχνολογίας ADSL;
*Η Cyta σου παρέχει τον πιο εξελιγμένο τεχνολογικά, Wi-Fi VoIP modem / router! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το Internet από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του σπιτιού σου (πχ. δωμάτια, βεράντα κλπ) εσύ επιθυμείς! Χωρίς καλώδια και κόπο!

----------


## kostakiss

> Σε περίπτωση που θελήσεις να διακόψεις την υπηρεσία πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου σου, υπάρχει επιβάρυνση με τα Τέλη Απενεργοποίησης, αξίας 72€ για 12μήνο συμβόλαιο και 120€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.
> Και τα ρουτερ δε τα χρεωνουν εγω αλλαξα σε 6 μηνες ρουτερ χωρις κανεναν κοπο
> 
> *Τι εξοπλισμό μου παρέχει η Cyta στις υπηρεσίες μέσω τεχνολογίας ADSL;
> *Η Cyta σου παρέχει τον πιο εξελιγμένο τεχνολογικά, Wi-Fi VoIP modem / router! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το Internet από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του σπιτιού σου (πχ. δωμάτια, βεράντα κλπ) εσύ επιθυμείς! Χωρίς καλώδια και κόπο!


εγω ειμαι cyta και ληγει το συμβολαιο τον μαιο..αν κανω αιτηση για αλλη εταιρεια και μετα υπαναχωρησω θα πληρωσω τυχων τελη επανασυνδεσης-επανεργοποιησης?

----------


## Godian

> εγω ειμαι cyta και ληγει το συμβολαιο τον μαιο..αν κανω αιτηση για αλλη εταιρεια και μετα υπαναχωρησω θα πληρωσω τυχων τελη επανασυνδεσης-επανεργοποιησης?


Νομίζω όχι φίλε μου....  Συνεχίζεις από εκεί που έμεινες

----------


## mpoukomass

με την εξοφληση μεσω παγιας εντολης ερχεται και λογαριασμος στο σπιτι η μονο στο mycyta ανεβαινει?

----------


## Manolis_karas

> με την εξοφληση μεσω παγιας εντολης ερχεται και λογαριασμος στο σπιτι η μονο στο mycyta ανεβαινει?


Το ένα είναι διαφορετικό από το άλλο. Ότι θέλεις διαλέγεις (Φυσικό λογαριασμό ή μόνο μέσω mycyta). ο λογαριασμός μόνο μέσω mycyta συνεπάγεται και έκπτωση 0,50 ευρώ.

----------


## odim

εκτος απο τη cyta ποιες αλλες εταιρειες δινουν voip???

----------


## athenaum

> εκτος απο τη cyta ποιες αλλες εταιρειες δινουν voip???


OTE 
VODAFONE Εταιρικα
FORTHNET Εταιρικα

----------


## nnn

:Laughing:  βγήκε ο λογαριασμός του μήνα
23,57*99* €

----------


## odim

εγω σκεφτομαι να παω σε cosmοτε με voip απο τον ιουνιο που τελειωνει η δεσμευση αλλα γνωριζει κανεις τι εξοπλισμο δινουν κι αν ειναι καλος??? με τη cyta εχασα 3mbps σε 3 χρονια..παρολα αυτα ειναι καλη σε γενικες γραμμες..

----------


## odim

cosmote φοβαμαι μην ειναι μαπα ο εξοπλισμος,η cyta δινει το pirelli που ειναι σκυλι μαυρο,δε χαλαει με τιποτα,τοσες φορες επεσε το ρευμα,τοσες φορες περασα μπορες αλλα το pirelli ειναι pirelli,η cyta εχει και καλο δικτυο,απο σταθεροτητα γραμμης ειμαι καλα αν και εχω χασει 3mbps,να πω οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα σε καποιους,επισης περασα απο forthnet που ηταν για το γαμο του καραγκιοζη,ειναι εταιρεια αυτη?? δικτυο της κακιας ωρας....απορω πως κρατιεται αυτο το πραμα που λεγεται forthnet,τελος η cosmote νομιζει οι γραμμες ειναι τσιφλικι της και οι αλλες δεν εχουν δικαιωματα,μην τους δωσω ξανα την ευκαιρια..

----------


## athenaum

·           VDSL 50 Mbps (A/K ή KV)

·           Απεριόριστα σταθερά

·           Απεριόριστα σταθερά & κινητά Cyta

·           300’ κινητά (αναβαθμίσιμα σε 800’ με +3€)

·           Δυνατότητα προσθήκης πακέτων χρόνου προς διεθνή σε τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου

·           Διάρκεια συμβολαίου: 24 μήνες

·           Δωρεάν Cyta 4U για 24 μήνες

·           Δωρεάν Ενεργοποίηση σε υφιστάμενη γραμμή (η ενεργοποίηση σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή χρεώνεται με τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου – 65€)

·           Τιμή: 27€ / μήνα (σε συνδυασμό με κινητή, αυτόματη εξόφληση και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό!)

·           Ημερομηνία Έναρξης: 28/03/2016 Νεα υπηρεσια

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ·           VDSL 50 Mbps (A/K ή KV)
> 
> ·           Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> 
> ·           Απεριόριστα σταθερά & κινητά Cyta
> 
> ·           300’ κινητά (αναβαθμίσιμα σε 800’ με +3€)
> 
> ·           Δυνατότητα προσθήκης πακέτων χρόνου προς διεθνή σε τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου
> ...



Το cyta4u εξακολουθεί να ξεφτιλίζει την μπαταρία του κινητού και να χρειάζεται φόρτιση ανά 12ωρο ?
Οποιος έχει πρόσφατη εμπειρία ας πει και να αναφέρει μάρκα κινητού.

Αλλιώς viber φαίνεται καλύτερο.

----------


## Valder

Έχει άλλος θέμα με εξωτερικό σήμερα; Φβ και adslgr.com εγω, βλέπω καθυστερήσεις σημαντικές.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Έχει άλλος θέμα με εξωτερικό σήμερα; Φβ και adslgr.com εγω, βλέπω καθυστερήσεις σημαντικές.


Μπα, σκαμπίλι πάει. Με τι DNS είσαι;

----------


## Valder

> Μπα, σκαμπίλι πάει. Με τι DNS είσαι;


Σκαμπίλι ε; Γειά σου ρε Νώντα με τα ωραία σου! Του πάτησα ένα restart και περιμένω να δω συμπεριφορά. Με της Cyta τους DNS ειμαι.

ΥΓ: Οι συγχρονισμοί γίνονται σε ολοστρόγγυλα νούμερα, 14000, 13800,...

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Σκαμπίλι ε; Γειά σου ρε Νώντα με τα ωραία σου! Του πάτησα ένα restart και περιμένω να δω συμπεριφορά. Με της Cyta τους DNS ειμαι.


Για δοκίμασε τίποτα openDNS κλπ, γιατί της Cyta συχνά-πυκνά ναυαγούν.

----------


## djuan1988

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Αργεί να ξεκινήσει το "download" των σελίδων. Γενικά το παρατηρώ τα βράδια, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.

Το πρώτο hop μετά το ρούτερ μου γυρνάει time out.
DNS έχω της google.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\George>tracert www.grnet.gr

Tracing route to grnet.gr [62.217.124.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  b1.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.1]
  4    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  178-103-68.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.68]
  5    28 ms    25 ms    25 ms  46-126-9.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.9]
  6    28 ms    26 ms    26 ms  78-2-212.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.212]
  7    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  grnet-2.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.31]
  8    28 ms    27 ms    29 ms  ypepth-2-kolettir-1.backbone.grnet.gr [62.217.100.39]
  9    28 ms    28 ms    27 ms  wordpress.grnet.gr [62.217.124.68]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\George>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [178.162.211.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    24 ms    23 ms    23 ms  b1.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.1]
  4    24 ms    26 ms    25 ms  178-103-68.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.68]
  5    27 ms    26 ms    25 ms  78-2-210.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.210]
  6    75 ms    73 ms    74 ms  peering.evo.leaseweb.net [80.249.209.215]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8    82 ms    85 ms    83 ms  te3-1.core-1.fra.leaseweb.net [46.165.255.99]
  9    84 ms    80 ms    81 ms  po6.fra1-ngn-cs2.de.leaseweb.net [178.162.223.157]
 10    82 ms    81 ms    81 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [178.162.211.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\George>tracert www.google.gr

Tracing route to www.google.gr [178.59.102.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    24 ms    23 ms    24 ms  b1.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.1]
  4    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  178-103-68.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.68]
  5    23 ms    24 ms    24 ms  cache.google.com [178.59.102.210]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\George>
```

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι το hop μετά το router το modem (tg782) και να με καθυστερεί αυτό;

----------


## NexTiN

Έχεις άλλο Router πίσω από το TG782 σε Bridge?? Με TG788 που είμαι εγώ, έχω τα παρακάτω. Πάλι Θεσσαλονίκη, με Fast Path όμως...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert www.grnet.gr

Tracing route to grnet.gr [62.217.124.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    16 ms    14 ms    14 ms  b2.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.2]
  3    14 ms    15 ms    14 ms  178-103-76.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.76]
  4    17 ms    14 ms    16 ms  46-126-3.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.3]
  5    17 ms    16 ms    17 ms  grnet-2.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.31]
  6    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  ypepth-1-kolettir-1.backbone.grnet.gr [62.217.100.35]
  7    18 ms    18 ms    17 ms  wordpress.grnet.gr [62.217.124.68]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [178.162.211.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  b2.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.2]
  3    15 ms    15 ms    16 ms  178-103-76.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.76]
  4    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  46-126-3.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.3]
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7    99 ms    64 ms    65 ms  po1.fra1-ngn-cs2.de.leaseweb.net [178.162.223.133]
  8    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [178.162.211.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>

----------


## darkmoon

Επιβεβαιώνω το θέμα με το facebook σήμερα.
Χάνονταν τα περισσότερα πακέτα στο δρόμο.
Ευτυχώς το πρόβλημα διήρκεσε λίγα λεπτά μόνο.

----------


## djuan1988

> Έχεις άλλο Router πίσω από το TG782 σε Bridge?? Με TG788 που είμαι εγώ, έχω τα παρακάτω. Πάλι Θεσσαλονίκη, με Fast Path όμως...


Ναι, είναι σε bridge mode το TG782 με το TP Link Archer C7. 


Αυτό το πρώτο time out με προβληματίζει.

----------


## odim

ανανεωσα σε cyta 21€ με 24αρι ιντερνετ απεριοριστα σταθερα 300 λεπτα προς κινητα για 2 χρονια,σταθερα λοιπον στη cyta και ελπιζω να μην πουληθει..

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ανανεωσα σε cyta 21€ με 24αρι ιντερνετ απεριοριστα σταθερα 300 λεπτα προς κινητα για 2 χρονια,σταθερα λοιπον στη cyta και ελπιζω να μην πουληθει..


Ομοίως 

ανανέωση για 2 χρόνια (επειδή αρχίζει να δίνει vdsl από καμπίνα)
35/3, 300 προς κινητά, απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, δωρεάν cyta4U (να δούμε αν αυτή τη φορά δουλεύει και δεν τρώει την μπαταρία κινητού) στα 26,5 €

Δίκτυο μια χαρά, ταχύτητες μια χαρά (παρά το άθλιο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που πιάνει max 40 στα 220μ από ΑΚ) και κυρίως τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση (αχρείαστη νάναι) που νοιάζεται.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν κοινόχρηστο φάκελο που είχα δημιουργήσει παλαιότερα μεταξύ του mac (10.11) και του mini PC (windows 10) που έχω. Το PC πλέον δεν τον έβλεπε όσο και αν προσπάθησα να τον ξαναρυθμίσω πάλι από την αρχή.

Πιθανότερος υπαίτιος για αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι η CYTA που ήρθα σχετικά πρόσφατα και μου δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα μάλλον με τις κλειστές θύρες που έχει στο router της. Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω κάποιες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως για αυτήν την δουλειά (137, 138, 139 & 445) αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.

Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν κοινόχρηστο φάκελο που είχα δημιουργήσει παλαιότερα μεταξύ του mac (10.11) και του mini PC (windows 10) που έχω. Το PC πλέον δεν τον έβλεπε όσο και αν προσπάθησα να τον ξαναρυθμίσω πάλι από την αρχή.
> 
> Πιθανότερος υπαίτιος για αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι η CYTA που ήρθα σχετικά πρόσφατα και μου δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα μάλλον με τις κλειστές θύρες που έχει στο router της. Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω κάποιες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως για αυτήν την δουλειά (137, 138, 139 & 445) αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.


Για επικοινωνία μεταξύ συσκευών που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο τοπικό δίκτυο δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις πόρτες. Μπορεί όμως να έχει καποιο firewall το router και να κόβει από λάθος κάποια πράγματα. Επίσης μπορεί να άλλαξε κάτι στο firewall των Windows 10 και να σε κόβει. Εγώ π.χ. έχω 2 laptop με Windows 7 Ultimate στημένα με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Στο ένα παίζουν κανονικά οι κοινόχρηστοι φάκελοι, στο άλλο με τίποτα, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανένας υπολογιστής πάνω του. Και όχι μονο μέσα στο σπίτι μου, και στο σπίτι της κοπέλας μου το ίδιο πράγμα ενώ το άλλο laptop κομπλέ. Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη!!!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν κοινόχρηστο φάκελο που είχα δημιουργήσει παλαιότερα μεταξύ του mac (10.11) και του mini PC (windows 10) που έχω. Το PC πλέον δεν τον έβλεπε όσο και αν προσπάθησα να τον ξαναρυθμίσω πάλι από την αρχή.
> 
> Πιθανότερος υπαίτιος για αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι η CYTA που ήρθα σχετικά πρόσφατα και μου δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα μάλλον με τις κλειστές θύρες που έχει στο router της. Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω κάποιες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως για αυτήν την δουλειά (137, 138, 139 & 445) αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα.
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.


Tι  ειδοποίηση ακριβώς σου βγάζει;;; έχεις κωδικό εισόδου στους χρήστες;;; Στα Windows 10 θα πρέπει να προστεθεί οπωσδήποτε και το "Εveryone" στην ασφάλεια για να δεις τον κοινόχρηστο φάκελο, η διαδικασία πως θα το κάνεις είναι εδώ (Μεμονωμένος κοινόχρηστος φάκελος/partition/δίσκος).

----------


## stelakis1914

> Για επικοινωνία μεταξύ συσκευών που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο τοπικό δίκτυο δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις πόρτες. Μπορεί όμως να έχει καποιο firewall το router και να κόβει από λάθος κάποια πράγματα. Επίσης μπορεί να άλλαξε κάτι στο firewall των Windows 10 και να σε κόβει. Εγώ π.χ. έχω 2 laptop με Windows 7 Ultimate στημένα με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Στο ένα παίζουν κανονικά οι κοινόχρηστοι φάκελοι, στο άλλο με τίποτα, δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανένας υπολογιστής πάνω του. Και όχι μονο μέσα στο σπίτι μου, και στο σπίτι της κοπέλας μου το ίδιο πράγμα ενώ το άλλο laptop κομπλέ. Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη!!!


Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να προκύπτει και από τα windows γιατί και στο παρελθόν μου είχε δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα μετά από update αλλά το είχα λύσει. Βλέπει για παράδειγμα την βιβλιοθήκη του Plex που είναι στο mac σαν media server αλλά όχι το ίδιο το mac σαν υπολογιστή.




> Tι  ειδοποίηση ακριβώς σου βγάζει;;; έχεις κωδικό εισόδου στους χρήστες;;; Στα Windows 10 θα πρέπει να προστεθεί οπωσδήποτε και το "Εveryone" στην ασφάλεια για να δεις τον κοινόχρηστο φάκελο, η διαδικασία πως θα το κάνεις είναι εδώ (Μεμονωμένος κοινόχρηστος φάκελος/partition/δίσκος).


Δεν μου βγάζει κάποια ειδοποίηση. Απλά ο φάκελος και ο υπολογιστής είναι αόρατος από τα windows. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες να γράψεις όλα αυτά αλλά στην περίπτωση μου ο κοινόχρηστος φάκελος έχει δημιουργηθεί σε mac και όχι σε windows. Υποπτεύθηκα τo router της CYTA γιατί μέχρι να αλλάξω πάροχο ο κοινόχρηστος δίσκος λειτουργούσε χωρίς προβλήματα. Παιδεύτηκα χθες για αρκετές ώρες αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω από τι προέρχεται το πρόβλημα και απογοητεύτηκα. Αν μπορούσα να αποκλείσω έναν από τους δυο παράγοντες (CYTA ή windows) θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν μου βγάζει κάποια ειδοποίηση. Απλά ο φάκελος και ο υπολογιστής είναι αόρατος από τα windows. Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες να γράψεις όλα αυτά αλλά στην περίπτωση μου ο κοινόχρηστος φάκελος έχει δημιουργηθεί σε mac και όχι σε windows. Υποπτεύθηκα τo router της CYTA γιατί μέχρι να αλλάξω πάροχο ο κοινόχρηστος δίσκος λειτουργούσε χωρίς προβλήματα. Παιδεύτηκα χθες για αρκετές ώρες αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω από τι προέρχεται το πρόβλημα και απογοητεύτηκα. Αν μπορούσα να αποκλείσω έναν από τους δυο παράγοντες (CYTA ή windows) θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή.


Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις στατικές IP στους υπολογιστές;;; ping δοκίμασες να κάνεις από τον έναν στον άλλον;; να κλείσεις προσωρινά το Firewall των Windows;; να κάνεις δοκιμή προσωρινά με άλλο ρούτερ;;; ο mac είναι σταθερός;;; δοκίμασες να τον συνδέσεις για δοκιμή κατευθείαν με τον άλλον με καλώδιο LAN;; θα πρέπει να βάλεις Gateway και DNS στις κάρτες τους την IP του άλλου αντίστοιχα.

----------


## stelakis1914

-Έχω στατικές ΙΡ και στους δυο υπολογιστές
-PING test με επιτυχία
-Ο mac είναι σταθερός (imac)
-Έκλεισα το Firewall των Windows
-Δοκίμασα σύνδεση μέσω καλωδίου ethernet

Τα υπόλοιπα για την ώρα δεν τα δοκίμασα αλλά το σκέφτομαι. Ειδικά η αλλαγή router θα δείξει αν φταίει η CYTA ή όχι.

----------


## sweet dreams

> -Έχω στατικές ΙΡ και στους δυο υπολογιστές
> -PING test με επιτυχία
> -Ο mac είναι σταθερός (imac)
> -Έκλεισα το Firewall των Windows
> -Δοκίμασα σύνδεση μέσω καλωδίου ethernet
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα για την ώρα δεν τα δοκίμασα αλλά το σκέφτομαι. Ειδικά η αλλαγή router θα δείξει αν φταίει η CYTA ή όχι.


Είναι περίεργο πάντως αφού μπορείς και κάνεις ping να μην εμφανίζεται ο υπολογιστής στο δίκτυο. Κάνε το παρακάτω για να δούμε τι θα σου δείξει.




> Ανοίγουμε την εκτέλεση και γράφουμε:  \\IP \C (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! ανάμεσα στην IP και την δεξιά πλάγια κάθετο που είναι στο όνομα του δίσκου είναι κενό).
> Στο IP βάζουμε την IP του υπολογιστή που θέλουμε να μπούμε και στο C βάζουμε το γράμμα που έχει ο δίσκος που είναι κοινόχρηστος ή τον δίσκο που περιέχει τον κοινόχρηστο φάκελο.

----------


## stelakis1914

Λοιπόν άλλαξα router και οι κοινόχρηστοι φάκελοι εμφανίστηκαν κανονικά. Συμπέρανα λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα προέκυπτε από το router της CYTA και έπρεπε να ψάξω εκεί. Αφού σύνδεσα το ΖΤΕ και δεν είδα αποτελέσματα δοκίμασα να αφαιρέσω τις στατικές IP και οι φάκελοι εμφανίστηκαν! Προφανώς κάτι κολλούσε εκεί χωρίς να μπορώ για την ώρα να δώσω λογική εξήγηση.

Μέσα σε όλα προέκυψε και μια μικρή χαρά βλέποντας το router μετά την σύνδεση του να επιτυγχάνει να συγχρονίζει 2 mbps πάνω σε σχέση με πριν, κάτι που αποτελεί ρεκόρ στους 4 μήνες που είμαι στην εταιρεία!

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουν πάει όλοι στην Ανάσταση και ανέβηκε η ταχύτητα με την επανεκκίνηση.  :Smile:

----------


## stelakis1914

Γίνανε πολλά θαύματα μέσα στην προηγούμενη ώρα (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα) και δεν μπορώ να δώσω λογική εξήγηση. Οι στατικές διευθύνσεις δεν βλέπω να είναι πρόβλημα και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι λειτούργησε ήταν η αλλαγή router που μετά από αυτήν ότι αλλαγή κι αν έκανα όλα δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα! Δοκιμάζω να αναιρέσω μια-μια ότι αλλαγές έκανα μήπως και βρω τι ευθυνόταν αν και δεν το βλέπω γιατί η λύση φαίνεται ότι ήρθε με το αεροπλάνο μαζί με το άγιο φως...

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες σε εμένα στις δύσκολες αυτές ώρες. Ναι είσαι καλά!

----------


## sweet dreams

> ............... γιατί η λύση φαίνεται ότι ήρθε με το αεροπλάνο μαζί με το άγιο φως...


Παίξε και τζόκερ, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.........  :Smile: 

Καλή Ανάσταση!!!

----------


## stelakis1914

Θα το σκεφτώ κι αυτό, καλή ανάσταση και σε εσένα!

----------


## Hetfield

> Λοιπόν άλλαξα router και οι κοινόχρηστοι φάκελοι εμφανίστηκαν κανονικά. Συμπέρανα λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα προέκυπτε από το router της CYTA και έπρεπε να ψάξω εκεί. Αφού σύνδεσα το ΖΤΕ και δεν είδα αποτελέσματα δοκίμασα να αφαιρέσω τις στατικές IP και οι φάκελοι εμφανίστηκαν! Προφανώς κάτι κολλούσε εκεί χωρίς να μπορώ για την ώρα να δώσω λογική εξήγηση.
> 
> Μέσα σε όλα προέκυψε και μια μικρή χαρά βλέποντας το router μετά την σύνδεση του να επιτυγχάνει να συγχρονίζει 2 mbps πάνω σε σχέση με πριν, κάτι που αποτελεί ρεκόρ στους 4 μήνες που είμαι στην εταιρεία!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170122


Το ιδιο ακριβως ειχα παθει κι εγω. Κλειδωνα 2Mbps παραπανω τα οποια ομως τα εχανα σε overhead και σφαλματα.

----------


## KostasvR21

Καλημέρα
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν γνωρίζει κάποιος τις χρεώσεις της cyta για σταθερη και ιντερνετ μετα απο κανονική ληξη του συμβολαίου και χωρίς τη σύναψη νέου (για λίγους μηνες δηλαδή). Υπάρχει κάποιος τιμοκατάλογος?

----------


## deuterium

Είναι κανείς από Κέρκυρα που να έχει Cyta αν ήθελε να μου πει εντυπώσεις, ποιότητα υπηρεσιών και πως είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών στη Κέρκυρα (δηλαδή ο αντιπρόσωπος της Cyta στην Κέρκυρα κατά πόσο είναι καλός)  ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## dimangelid

> Είναι κανείς από Κέρκυρα που να έχει Cyta αν ήθελε να μου πει εντυπώσεις, ποιότητα υπηρεσιών και πως είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών στη Κέρκυρα (δηλαδή ο αντιπρόσωπος της Cyta στην Κέρκυρα κατά πόσο είναι καλός)  ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Ο αντιπρόσωπος έχει νόημα σίγουρα για την εξυπηρέτησή σου σε θέμα πωλήσεων! Σε τεχνικά θέματα και εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει η ίδια η Cyta! Μέσα στο forum υπάρχουν πολύ αμφιλεγόμενες απόψεις, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω καθαρό συμπέρασμα. Τώρα σε θέμα ποιότητας υπηρεσιών, εσύ από ότι βλέπω εδώ παίρνεις internet από καμπίνα με τον ΟΤΕ και έχεις ADSL με VoIP τηλεφωνία. Η Cyta παρέχει μόνο VoIP και σχεδόν σίγουρα δεν δίνει ADSL από καμπίνες, οπότε αν είσαι τόσο μακρυά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ θα έχεις πολύ χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού από ότι έχεις τώρα. Πάρε στον ΟΤΕ να σου πουν αυτή την λεπτομέρεια (απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο και όχι από την καμπίνα) που είναι πολύ βασική για την δικιά σου περίπτωση (μην τους πεις για ποιον λόγο το ψάχνεις  :Razz:  ) .

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

http://www.inbusinessnews.com/inbusi...lados-poleitai

----------


## sweet dreams

:Crying:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## stelakis1914

Σκοτεινό το τοπίο... Ξεκινήστε να σκέφτεστε την επόμενη μέρα, όσοι είστε συνδρομητές.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Σε 2 μηνες ληγει το συμβολαιο μου....Εαν συζητανε με wind(http://www.inbusinessnews.com/inbusi...h-cyta-ellados), δεν το ανανεωνω...
Με βλεπω προς vodafone ....

----------


## aek1000

Ελπίζω να μην επαληθευτεί. Είναι πολύ άσχημο για τον ανταγωνισμό. Είναι μια σοβαρή εταιρεία που σκέφτομαι να κάνω φορητότητα από wind.

Συγκέντρωση σε 3 εταιρείες θα πάθουμε τα ίδια που παθαμε στην κινητή!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ελπίζω να μην επαληθευτεί. Είναι πολύ άσχημο για τον ανταγωνισμό. Είναι μια σοβαρή εταιρεία που σκέφτομαι να κάνω φορητότητα από wind.
> 
> Συγκέντρωση σε 3 εταιρείες θα πάθουμε τα ίδια που παθαμε στην κινητή!


Κι αν δεν επαληθευτεί τώρα, θα συμβεί αργότερα
Μόλις ανανέωσα συμβόλαιο διετές
Ευχαριστημένος και από την εξυπηρέτηση και από το δίκτυο

Δυστυχώς οι κινητοί έχουν μαζέψει όλο το χρήμα και δεν αφήνουν χώρο για άλλους, ούτε στη σταθερή

Αν πάντως πουληθεί, wind δεν ξαναπάω, μάλλον για ΟΤΕ

----------


## Atheros

Άν συγχωνευθεί με τη Wind θα μείνω στο νέο σχήμα ανεπιφύλακτα.Ἀν πουληθεί αλλού την έκανα....

----------


## guzel

τόσους μήνες απ ότι φαίνεται δεν κατάφεραν να την πουλήσουν, θα τα καταφέρουν τώρα ? Ποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί για την Cyta; Μάλλον κανείς...

----------


## deuterium

> Η Cyta παρέχει μόνο VoIP


Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ τι δινει πλεον POTS? ή παντου ακουγεται οτι ολες οι γραμμες μεχρι το 2018 θα γινουν voip με ολους τους παροχους.

----------


## dimangelid

> Γιατι ο ΟΤΕ τι δινει πλεον POTS? ή παντου ακουγεται οτι ολες οι γραμμες μεχρι το 2018 θα γινουν voip με ολους τους παροχους.


Δίνει και τα δύο.

----------


## graal

> τόσους μήνες απ ότι φαίνεται δεν κατάφεραν να την πουλήσουν, θα τα καταφέρουν τώρα ? Ποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί για την Cyta; Μάλλον κανείς...


Για το πελατολόγιό της όμως??  ποτέ κανείς δεν λέει όχι για κάτι (χρήματα) επιπλέον...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Atheros

> τόσους μήνες απ ότι φαίνεται δεν κατάφεραν να την πουλήσουν, θα τα καταφέρουν τώρα ? Ποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί για την Cyta; Μάλλον κανείς...


Δεν ήθελαν να την πουλήσουν! Άν πραγματικά αποφασίσει η μητρική εταιρεία την πώληση, το πολύ σε 2 μήνες θα υπάρξει αποτέλεσμα.Ενδιαφέρον πάντως υπάρχει από την αγορά.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δίνει και τα δύο.


Ειναι στους σχεδιασμους του να δινει μονο VoIP.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ειναι στους σχεδιασμους του να δινει μονο VoIP.


Δεν είπα ποτέ το αντίθετο! Είπα ότι τώρα δίνει και τα δύο  :Wink:

----------


## odim

ειτε πουληθει στη vodafone ειτε στη wind εγω θα παραμεινω συνδρομητης,δεν εχω προβλημα με καμια απο τις δυο,η wind ειναι λιγο ρισκο να την αγορασει,η vodafone πρεπει να παρει εγκριση απο τα κεντρικα στη μεγαλη βρετανια,νομιζω ομως οτι πιο πολυ προς vodafone παει το πραγμα..εχει αυτη τη στιγμη καποιο μεριδιο απο το συνολο των μετοχων στη cyta..εχει την οικονομικη ανεση να την αποκτησει σε σχεση με τη wind..

----------


## athenaum

Όπως και με την Tellas, με κρατικό  χρήμα και ρίσκο ,χτίζεται μια μεγάλη εταιρεια με μεγάλη υλικοτεχνική υποδομή και πελατολόγιο 
και μόλις μπει σε τροχιά κερδοφορίας πωλείται, κάνοντας πλούσιους τους εμπλεκόμενους  που την "δημιούργησαν "
προμελετημένα, για το σκοπό αυτό  και φτωχότερο το κράτος - πολίτες και μάγκες τους αγοραστές  
Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση η Wind ίσως να παίζει το ρόλο του λαγού για να ξεπουληθεί καλύτερα το αντίπαλο δέος του ΟΤΕ στην Ελλάδα στην Vodafone 
η οποία έχει εξαιρετικά συμφέροντα να κρατησει κοντά της τη Cyta σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο 
κατέχοντας  εκτός των άλλων ένα δίκτυο κορμού που να στέκεται δυνατά, απεναντι στην Γερμανική Deutschen Telekom AG

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> τόσους μήνες απ ότι φαίνεται δεν κατάφεραν να την πουλήσουν, θα τα καταφέρουν τώρα ? Ποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί για την Cyta; Μάλλον κανείς...


Δε λες και κανείς...  :Smile:  Η WIND από λεφτά, δεν έχει μαντίλι να κλάψει, οπότε μάλλον η Vodafone βλέπω να αγοράζει το πελατολόγιο της Cyta... Το να κλείνει μία εταιρία είναι πάντα άσχημο για τον ανταγωνισμό, γιατί στο τέλος θα μείνουν μόνο 3 (OTE-Voda-WIND) και θα μας πάρουν τα σώβρακα από τις αυξήσεις...  :Crying: 

http://www.capital.gr/story/3125177

----------


## manospcistas

«Μονομαχία» Vodafone και Wind για τη Cyta Hellas

----------


## Gio Alex

Δεν ήξερα ότι είμαστε τέτοιο φιλέτο!!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> «Μονομαχία» Vodafone και Wind για τη Cyta Hellas


Μήπως να την αγοράσει η netone ?

----------


## villager

....πολλά σενάρια και πάλι για την cyta  :Thinking:  :Whistle: 

Παντός η cyta Κύπρου έστειλε αυτό =
http://www.cyta.gr/el/PressCenterSec...ou_omilou_Cyta

Επίσης κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, που δεν το έχω δει αναρτημένο κάπου, είναι για την υποθαλάσσια οπτική ίνα Κύπρου-Ελλάδας-Ευρώπης-Ανατολής =
http://www.cyta.gr/el/PressCenterSec...151102_kimonas
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## terko

Οτι και αν συμβεί, εγώ πάντως ανανέωσα για 2 χρόνια από 1η Ιουνίου :  2play, 24Mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' προς κινητά, πληρωμή με πάγια εντολή πιστωτικής κάρτας, έκδοση ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού και δωρεάν Cyta 4U με 20 ευρώ το μήνα.

----------


## gboy

αν ειναι να βελτιωθει τουλαχιστον ας πουληθει να δουμε ασπρη μερα!

----------


## vazelo

Υπάρχει ζωή στον πλανήτη Άρη!! 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...leapps.android

----------


## dimangelid

> Υπάρχει ζωή στον πλανήτη Άρη!! 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...leapps.android


Ωραία φαίνεται. Και βλέπω δυνατότητα για ενεργοποίηση φραγών, εκτροπών και την εμφάνιση του κωδικού PUK που νομίζω δεν τα δίνει άλλη εταιρία κινητής στην Ελλάδα  :Wink:  Για την σταθερή πρέπει να βγάλουν κάτι...

----------


## stelakis1914

Αν βάλουν και τους χρόνους της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας μέσα στην εφαρμογή, θα έχουν ένα προβάδισμα σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό. Αν μας διαβάζουν, ας το σκεφτούν σοβαρά.

----------


## manospcistas

Για όσους θέλουν να κατεβάσουν το SNR στη Cyta από 8 στα 6, καλή υπομονή. Κάλεσα στο 13811, ζήτησα το SNR στο 6, το παλικάρι μου απάντησε "SNR; Δηλαδή; Συγγνώμη, δεν σας καταλαβαίνω, για τι πράγμα μιλάτε;" Του εξηγώ ότι έχω ήδη άλλη γραμμή στο ίδιο DSLAM με SNR 6 και ξαφνικά θυμήθηκε τι είναι SNR και μου είπε ότι αποκλείεται γιατί το SNR δεν αλλάζει και η γραμμή μου πιάνει τα μέγιστα με 8 και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Πείστηκε όταν μπήκε στην άλλη γραμμή με το 6 και το είδε, και είπε ότι θα το δηλώσει στο τμήμα δικτύου μπας και γίνεται να αλλάξει τελικά...

----------


## djuan1988

> Για όσους θέλουν να κατεβάσουν το SNR στη Cyta από 8 στα 6, καλή υπομονή. Κάλεσα στο 13811, ζήτησα το SNR στο 6, το παλικάρι μου απάντησε "SNR; Δηλαδή; Συγγνώμη, δεν σας καταλαβαίνω, για τι πράγμα μιλάτε;" Του εξηγώ ότι έχω ήδη άλλη γραμμή στο ίδιο DSLAM με SNR 6 και ξαφνικά θυμήθηκε τι είναι SNR και μου είπε ότι αποκλείεται γιατί το SNR δεν αλλάζει και η γραμμή μου πιάνει τα μέγιστα με 8 και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Πείστηκε όταν μπήκε στην άλλη γραμμή με το 6 και το είδε, και είπε ότι θα το δηλώσει στο τμήμα δικτύου μπας και γίνεται να αλλάξει τελικά...


10 sec υπόθεση είναι για αυτούς. Έχουν έτοιμα προφίλ.

----------


## manospcistas

Για κάποιο λόγο όμως, κάνουν σαν να μην ξέρουν, και γενικά προσπαθούν να σε αποτρέψουν.

----------


## terko

Πολύ φοβάμαι μην σου ανεβάσουν και σε αυτή τη γραμμή το SNR και πας για μαλλί και βγεις κουρεμένος.

----------


## Thodoris92

Εγώ πάντως τους είχα στείλει μήνυμα απο το site, που έχουν ενα contact box, μου το κατέβασαν με την μία.Έκανε ενα restart το router,μόλις μπήκα το είχαν κατεβάσει και με πήραν τηλ μετά να μου πούν οκ και αν έχω αποσυνδέσεις να τους πώ να το πάνε 8 πάλι

----------


## kchristidis

Παιδιά από την εμπειρία σας, πόσο καιρό παίρνει η φορητότητα από άλλο πάροχο στη cyta (χαλάνδρι - αθήνα) και μηπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο router δίνει; (για adsl)

----------


## manospcistas

Για router το H208N.

----------


## stelakis1914

Η φορητότητα πραγματοποιείται μέσα σε 10 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Router όπως γράφει κι ο φίλος δίνει το ZTE H208N. Εγώ που το έχω 4 μήνες δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο από τη λειτουργία του.

----------


## kchristidis

Ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα. Άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει. Παραθέτω screenshot από το συγχρονισμό του router. Να ζητήσω να μου ρίξουν snr λέτε ή να το αφήσω ως έχει;

----------


## anthip09

Αν γενικότερα δεν είχες θεμα με αποσυνδέσεις στη γραμμη σου ναι ζητά 6αρι προφίλ.

----------


## kostakiss

καλησπερα ισως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε εσεις .
Έκανα τηλεφωνικά αίτημα για το σταθερό της μητέρας μου στην cosmote στις 13/5.
20 του μηνος παρελαβα τα συμβολαια απο την acs απογευμα.
24/5 καλω στην cosmote και με ενημερωνουν οτι δεν εχουν παραλαβει και δεν εχει προχωρησει η διαδικασια.
25/5 το μεσημερι με καλει η εταιρεια μου για καλυτερη προσφορα, την αποδεχομαι και με καθοδηγει για την υπαναχωρηση , οπως και εκανα αμεσα τηλεφωνικα. Το απογευμα μου ερχεται μηνυμα απο την cosmote οτι η αιτηση μεταφορας απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο εγινε δεκτη. Προβληματιζομαι και επικοινωνω με τον υπάλληλο και μου λεει οτι επεξεργαζεται το αιτημα .κατοπιν το απογευμα η υπαλληλος της cosmote με καλει Και με ενημερωνει να στειλω φαξ με τα απαραιτητα ατοιχεια. 26/5 πρωι στελνω το φαξ συμφωνα με τις καθοδηγησεις της Cosmote. Παρολα αυτα το απογευμα μου ηρθε μηνυμα οτι στις 30/5 θα παραδοθει ο εξοπλισμος. απο 30/5 εως σημερα με ενεργοποιουν στην cosmote παρολες τις προσπαθειες μου πριν προχωρησει οτιδηποτε και με ενημερωνει η υπαλληλος οτι μπορω να υπαναχωρησω και μαλιστα οτι θα χρεωθω τα τελη μεταφορας + αναλογικο παγιο.
εχω προβει σε καταγγελια στον εεττ ,γιατι 30ευρω αερα επειδη δεν ηθελαν να δουν το φαξ δεν δινω...
τι γινεται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις?

----------


## nnn

Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο ?
Το δίκτυο δείχνει να σέρνεται.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εδώ πάει πολύ καλά.

----------


## Godian

> Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο ?
> Το δίκτυο δείχνει να σέρνεται.


Θεσσαλονίκη  όλα πολύ καλά

----------


## nnn

Φιλική συμβουλή προς το support της Cyta.

Όταν ο πελάτης σας ενημερώνει για πολλαπλά reboots σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και απώλεια 3+Mbps συγχρονισμού, η λύση δεν είναι αύξηση του SNR και η απάντηση πως τόσο πιάνει η γραμμή και είναι αποδεκτό.

Γραμμή βράχος με συγχρονισμό 28,5-30 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις, δεν χαλάει χωρίς λόγο σε ένα βράδυ.

Χώρια που ο εν λόγω πελάτης γνωρίζει 5 πράγματα και ξέρει πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή του κανονικά.

----------


## bill27

Ξερει καποιος τιποτα για την διαφημιση που παιζει αυτον τον καιρο στην τβ που λεει κατι νεο ερχετε απο την συτα??

----------


## mike_871

> Ξερει καποιος τιποτα για την διαφημιση που παιζει αυτον τον καιρο στην τβ που λεει κατι νεο ερχετε απο την συτα??


ναι πωληση Kappa

----------


## NexTiN

Καρτοκινητη...

----------


## utp

> Φιλική συμβουλή προς το support της Cyta.
> 
> Όταν ο πελάτης σας ενημερώνει για πολλαπλά reboots σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και απώλεια 3+Mbps συγχρονισμού, η λύση δεν είναι αύξηση του SNR και η απάντηση πως τόσο πιάνει η γραμμή και είναι αποδεκτό.
> 
> Γραμμή βράχος με συγχρονισμό 28,5-30 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις, δεν χαλάει χωρίς λόγο σε ένα βράδυ.
> 
> Χώρια που ο εν λόγω πελάτης γνωρίζει 5 πράγματα και ξέρει πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή του κανονικά.


Ποσο ταχύτητα εχασες? Η πολιτικη των εταιριών έχει αλλάξει ως προς τις βλαβες , έχει γίνει σφικτή σαν το μνημόνιο. Επίσης ίδια αντιμετώπιση εχεις εσύ που ξέρεις με μια γιαγιά που κανει χρηση ιντερνετ υποψιν.

----------


## Eaglos

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα.

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο wargaming.net και κατ' επέκταση στα online παιχνίδια αυτής.
Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται μόνο στους Ευρωπαϊκούς servers, ενώ στους Αμερικάνι-
κους συνδέομαι κανονικά.

Ουσιαστικά δείχνει να φορτώνει η σελίδα και στο τέλος σκάει. Αυτό που είδα είναι 
ότι το tracert προς τους Ευρωπαϊκούς servers της εταιρίας σταματά στο router του
σπιτιού. Έκλεισα firewall, δοκίμασα από άλλο μηχάνημα, δοκίμασα από το κινητό,
άλλαξα DNS αλλά παντού το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Στο Router υπάρχει μόνο το Firewall ενεργοποιημένο στο default Medium. Το κα-
τέβασα στο Low αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Από HOL σύνδεση παίζω και συνδέομαι κανονικά 
στους ίδιους servers.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κόβει κάτι η Cyta; Να έχει βάλει τους servers σε κάποια λίστα;

Το έχω δηλώσει στο support μέσω email αλλά εδώ και 2-3 μέρες "το κοιτάνε και θα.."

----------


## nnn

> Ποσο ταχύτητα εχασες? Η πολιτικη των εταιριών έχει αλλάξει ως προς τις βλαβες , έχει γίνει σφικτή σαν το μνημόνιο. Επίσης ίδια αντιμετώπιση εχεις εσύ που ξέρεις με μια γιαγιά που κανει χρηση ιντερνετ υποψιν.


3 Mbps, που επανήλθαν μόλις επανέφεραν το snr στο 6...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αντιμετωπίζω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο wargaming.net και κατ' επέκταση στα online παιχνίδια αυτής.
> Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται μόνο στους Ευρωπαϊκούς servers, ενώ στους Αμερικάνι-
> κους συνδέομαι κανονικά.
> 
> Ουσιαστικά δείχνει να φορτώνει η σελίδα και στο τέλος σκάει. Αυτό που είδα είναι 
> ότι το tracert προς τους Ευρωπαϊκούς servers της εταιρίας σταματά στο router του
> σπιτιού. Έκλεισα firewall, δοκίμασα από άλλο μηχάνημα, δοκίμασα από το κινητό,
> ...


Δοκίμασα και με πήγε αμέσως, δώσε κάποιες server IPs που έχεις πρόβλημα να τσεκάρω.

----------


## Eaglos

Πχ
wargaming.net 92.223.17.47
http://worldofwarships.eu/ 92.223.24.77

Eνώ στο http://worldofwarships.com/ 162.213.61.115 μπαίνω κανονικα

----------


## NexTiN

> Πχ
> wargaming.net 92.223.17.47
> http://worldofwarships.eu/ 92.223.24.77
> 
> Eνώ στο http://worldofwarships.com/ 162.213.61.115 μπαίνω κανονικα


C:\Windows\system32>tracert 92.223.17.47

Tracing route to sg2-v-a47.worldoftanks.sg [92.223.17.47]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  b2.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.2]
  3    41 ms    40 ms    40 ms  178-103-66.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.66]
  4    43 ms    45 ms    42 ms  46-126-1.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.1]
  5    91 ms    88 ms    87 ms  ae0.atene6.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.237]
  6   306 ms   441 ms   304 ms  ae7.sanpaolo8.spa.seabone.net [195.22.219.17]
  7   328 ms   304 ms   610 ms  ae7.sanpaolo8.spa.seabone.net [195.22.219.17]
  8   496 ms   607 ms   607 ms  149.3.181.65
  9   456 ms   457 ms   309 ms  ae-7.r20.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.224]
 10   481 ms   606 ms   606 ms  ae-4.r23.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.86]
 11   506 ms   488 ms   607 ms  ae-10.r22.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.6.237]
 12   690 ms   608 ms   606 ms  ae-2.r20.sngpsi05.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.3.49]
 13   692 ms   559 ms   654 ms  ae-1.r00.sngpsi05.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.7.19]
 14   696 ms   647 ms   607 ms  116.51.26.146
 15   731 ms   608 ms   606 ms  sg2-n5596-fe-1-vl231.fe.core.pw [92.223.116.163]
 16   657 ms   607 ms   606 ms  sg2-v-a47.worldoftanks.sg [92.223.17.47]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert 92.223.24.77

Tracing route to ed-sl-c77.worldoftanks.eu [92.223.24.77]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     6 ms     9 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    47 ms    39 ms    41 ms  b2.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.2]
  3    41 ms    40 ms    41 ms  178-103-76.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.76]
  4    44 ms    43 ms    41 ms  46-126-3.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.3]
  5    86 ms    80 ms    80 ms  decix-fr2.gcore.lu [80.81.192.252]
  6    80 ms    79 ms    79 ms  fr5-a9006-edge-1-be20-2000.fe.core.pw [92.223.124.131]
  7    85 ms    82 ms    83 ms  ed-n56128-fe-4-vl244.fe.core.pw [92.223.112.190]
  8    84 ms    82 ms    83 ms  ed-sl-c77.worldoftanks.eu [92.223.24.77]

Trace complete.

Γίνεται δρομολόγηση κανονικά αλλά στην πρώτη IP όπως βλέπεις κάνει βόλτα απο Αμερική...

----------


## Eaglos

Σε εμένα φτάνει στο router του σπιτιού και μετά destination unreachable....

Tracing route to worldofwarships.eu [92.223.24.77] over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1  [92.68.1.2]  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.

Επίσης, το κεντρικό site είναι το eu.wargaming.net 92.223.22.86
Αυτό που έγραψα στο αρχικό μήνυμα είναι το na.wargaming.net 
το οποίο βλέπω κανονικά.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Tracing route to ed-sl-c77.worldoftanks.eu [92.223.24.77]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  fritz.box [192.168.1.1]
  2    18 ms    17 ms    18 ms  b6.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.6]
  3    18 ms    22 ms    28 ms  178-103-97.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.97]
  4    19 ms    19 ms    20 ms  46-126-1.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.1]
  5    29 ms    19 ms    36 ms  78-2-214.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.214]
  6    59 ms    58 ms    70 ms  decix-fr2.gcore.lu [80.81.192.252]
  7    84 ms    57 ms    58 ms  fr2-a9006-edge-1-be20-2000.fe.core.pw [92.223.124.130]
  8    61 ms    60 ms    60 ms  ed-n56128-fe-3-vl244.fe.core.pw [92.223.112.189]
  9    67 ms    60 ms    60 ms  ed-sl-c77.worldoftanks.eu [92.223.24.77]

Trace complete.

----------


## NexTiN

Ποιο Modem έχεις?? Το [92.68.1.2] που έγραψες είναι η IP του Modem??

----------


## Eaglos

> Ποιο Modem έχεις?? Το [92.68.1.2] που έγραψες είναι η IP του Modem??


Ναι είναι του modem, την έχω αλλάξει από την default 192.168.xxx.xxx διότι κομπλάρει το VPN
της δουλειάς μου όποτε πήγαινω να συνδεθώ. Το modem είναι το ZTE ZXV10 H201L

----------


## dimangelid

> Ναι είναι του modem, την έχω αλλάξει από την default 192.168.xxx.xxx διότι κομπλάρει το VPN
> της δουλειάς μου όποτε πήγαινω να συνδεθώ. Το modem είναι το ZTE ZXV10 H201L


Η IP που έδωσες ανήκει σε public range, μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Δες εδώ τα ranges που προορίζονται για τοπικά δίκτυα και άλλαξε την ip του router σου  :Smile:

----------


## Eaglos

Το σκέφτηκα σήμερα το πρωι και λογικά αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Απλά 3 χρόνια τώρα δεν μου
είχε τύχει θέμα οπότε το είχα σχεδόν ξεχάσει.... Ήταν σε φάση, βάλτο τώρα 92.68 και θυμίσου
κάποια στιγμής να ασχοληθείς με το lan του σπιτιού για να το αλλάξεις...

Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημέρωσω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## merc

Καλησπέρα, κάποιες απορίες: Εχω συτα σταθερο+ιντερνετ πανω απο 1 χρονο και δεν ανανεωσα το συμβολαιο. Οταν τους ειπα οτι θελω να το διακοψω, μου ζητησαν πισω το μοντεμ. Για ποιον λογο; Θα παρω καποιο χαρτι οτι τους το επεστρεψα, ή κάνουν καψονι; Μου ειπαν η αποσυνδεση θα παρει 3 με 30 μερες, δε ξερουν δλδ; Καλοδεχούμενη καθε βοηθεια...

ΥΓ: Μήπως αυτο το 3-30 μερες ειναι αναλογα εαν εχεις πληρωσει τον τελευταιο λογαριασμό; Εαν εχει πληρωθει, που ειναι για 1 μηνα μπροστα, στο κοβουν αμεσως, ενω εαν δεν τον εχεις πληρωσει σε καθυστερουν για ν αναγκαστεις να τον πληρωσεις;

----------


## nnn

Το modem είναι χρησιδάνειο και καλώς στο ζητάνε πίσω.

Ζήτησες διακοπή ?

Αν ναι θα χάσεις τον αριθμό σου, αν ζήτησες φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο παίρνει συνήθως 10-15 ημέρες.

----------


## merc

ολοκληρωτική διακοπη. Θα παρω βεβαιωση οτι το επεστρεψα το μοντεμ; αυτοι μπορει να πουνε οτι δεν το επεστρεψα. Εγραψα και ρνα υστερογραφο στο προηγουμενο ποστ, εαν δε σου κανει κοπο πες μου τη γνωμη σου

----------


## nnn

Η διακοπή θα γίνει στο τέλος της περιόδου χρέωσης. Δεν προπληρώνουμε στην Cyta, αλλά πληρώνουμε στο τέλος της χρέωσης μας.

Το modem θα το παραδώσεις σε μαγαζί τους ή με courier, ανάλογα θα έχεις απόδειξ παράδοσης.

----------


## merc

στο τέλος του τρέχοντος μήνα πληρώνουμε το πάγιο του επομενου, σωστα;

----------


## Bhaal

Γεια σας, παιδιά!

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης/πελάτης Cyta στην περιοχή Κυψέλης-Ευελπίδων θα μπορούσε να μας πει τη γνώμη του για τη σύνδεση και την εξυπηρέτηση που έχει από την εταιρία; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## kostas285

Καλημέρα
Είμαι κυψέλη σχεδόν διπλα στην Ευελπίδων.
Data Rate: 	         Upstream   	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	1023 (Kbps.)	12532 (Kbps.)
Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	                                                 11.4 dB	11.0 dB
Attenuation	                                                         18.3 dB	33.7 dB
Αν κάνω επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ μπορεί να πάει στα 14900.Η απόσταση από το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 2000 μέτρα(περίπου ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω).
Είμαι 4 χρόνια στην cyta και μια φορά μόνο είχα διακοπή ίντερνετ και τηλεφώνου και ήταν για αρκετές ώρες. Είχαν προβλήματα οι συνδρομητές σε όλη την επικράτεια.Σε γενικές γραμμές προβλήματα δεν έχω. Κάνα 2 φορές που χρειάστηκε να καλέσω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών περίμενα μόλις 2 λεπτά.έχω το μαύρο ρουτερ το πιρέλι που κάηκε μια φορά ο μετασχηματιστής και μου τον αντικατέστησαν αμέσως.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα
> Είμαι κυψέλη σχεδόν διπλα στην Ευελπίδων.
> Data Rate: 	         Upstream   	Downstream
> Actual Data Rate	1023 (Kbps.)	12532 (Kbps.)
> Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
> Noise Margin	                                                 11.4 dB	11.0 dB
> Attenuation	                                                         18.3 dB	33.7 dB
> Αν κάνω επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ μπορεί να πάει στα 14900.Η απόσταση από το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 2000 μέτρα(περίπου ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω).
> Είμαι 4 χρόνια στην cyta και μια φορά μόνο είχα διακοπή ίντερνετ και τηλεφώνου και ήταν για αρκετές ώρες. Είχαν προβλήματα οι συνδρομητές σε όλη την επικράτεια.Σε γενικές γραμμές προβλήματα δεν έχω. Κάνα 2 φορές που χρειάστηκε να καλέσω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών περίμενα μόλις 2 λεπτά.έχω το μαύρο ρουτερ το πιρέλι που κάηκε μια φορά ο μετασχηματιστής και μου τον αντικατέστησαν αμέσως.


Είσαι στα 2.5 χιλιόμετρα περίπου και η σύνδεση είναι για βραβείο και με το SNR Margin που έχεις, ειδικά αν φτάνεις και στα 14900.....  :Worthy:

----------


## Bhaal

> Καλημέρα
> Είμαι κυψέλη σχεδόν διπλα στην Ευελπίδων.
> Data Rate: 	         Upstream   	Downstream
> Actual Data Rate	1023 (Kbps.)	12532 (Kbps.)
> Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
> Noise Margin	                                                 11.4 dB	11.0 dB
> Attenuation	                                                         18.3 dB	33.7 dB
> Αν κάνω επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ μπορεί να πάει στα 14900.Η απόσταση από το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 2000 μέτρα(περίπου ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω).
> Είμαι 4 χρόνια στην cyta και μια φορά μόνο είχα διακοπή ίντερνετ και τηλεφώνου και ήταν για αρκετές ώρες. Είχαν προβλήματα οι συνδρομητές σε όλη την επικράτεια.Σε γενικές γραμμές προβλήματα δεν έχω. Κάνα 2 φορές που χρειάστηκε να καλέσω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών περίμενα μόλις 2 λεπτά.έχω το μαύρο ρουτερ το πιρέλι που κάηκε μια φορά ο μετασχηματιστής και μου τον αντικατέστησαν αμέσως.


 Υποθέτω υπαγόμαστε και οι δυο στο αστικό κέντρο ΝΥΜΑ/ΑΡΗΣ;  Η δική μου απόσταση είναι περίπου στα 2,500 μέτρα οπότε -υποθέτω ξανά- δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην ταχύτητα.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

-- EDIT --

Μπορείς να μου πεις σε ποιο πρόγραμμα είσαι και πόσο κοστίζει;  Διότι οι ταχύτητές σου είναι εξαιρετικά καλές για την περιοχή.

----------


## drspiros

> Οταν τους ειπα οτι θελω να το διακοψω, μου ζητησαν πισω το μοντεμ. Για ποιον λογο;


Γιατί θα σου είναι τελείως άχρηστο. Είναι τακτική της Cyta. Όταν το παραδώσεις, θα πάρεις απόδειξη.

----------


## anthip09

Και σε εμένα όταν είχα διακόψει τον Σεπτέμβρη μου τηλεφώνησαν και το ζήτησαν πίσω. Μου έκλεισαν ραντεβού με κούριερ ο οποίος ουδέποτε εμφανίστηκε και πό τότε ουδέποτε με ενόχλησαν.

----------


## kostas285

> Υποθέτω υπαγόμαστε και οι δυο στο αστικό κέντρο ΝΥΜΑ/ΑΡΗΣ;  Η δική μου απόσταση είναι περίπου στα 2,500 μέτρα οπότε -υποθέτω ξανά- δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην ταχύτητα.
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.
> 
> -- EDIT --
> 
> Μπορείς να μου πεις σε ποιο πρόγραμμα είσαι και πόσο κοστίζει;  Διότι οι ταχύτητές σου είναι εξαιρετικά καλές για την περιοχή.


Kαλησπέρα.
Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση.Πληρώνω 30 ευρώ και έχω 24Mbps, αστικά-υπεραστικά δωρεάν,100 λεπτά προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σε σταθερά σε περίπου 50 χώρες του εξωτερικού.Το πακέτο αυτό το είχα από την αρχή με μεγαλύτερη τιμή και τώρα είναι αορίστου χρόνου και θα το κρατήσω γιατί με έχει βολέψει πολύ.

----------


## Bhaal

> Kαλησπέρα.
> Συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση.Πληρώνω 30 ευρώ και έχω 24Mbps, αστικά-υπεραστικά δωρεάν,100 λεπτά προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σε σταθερά σε περίπου 50 χώρες του εξωτερικού.Το πακέτο αυτό το είχα από την αρχή με μεγαλύτερη τιμή και τώρα είναι αορίστου χρόνου και θα το κρατήσω γιατί με έχει βολέψει πολύ.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!  
Η αργοπορία δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.

----------


## gp1

Έχει κανείς θέμα με το twitch? Δε μπορώ να δω τίποτα σε source από το απόγευμα..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Καλημέρα. Μεθαύριο λήγει το HOL συμβόλαιο της μάνας μου στο πατρικό μου στη Σπάρτη και θέλω να βάλω VDSL εκεί. Η Cyta μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 35 Mbps και απόσταση από το Α/Κ, περίπου στο όριο (1 χλμ). 

Ξέρει κανείς πόσο *κοστίζει* και τι *δίνει* ένα πλήρες πακέτο Cyta VDSL με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά αλλά και λίγο χρόνο προς κινητά; Το site της Cyta είναι ένα μπάχαλο και μισό, δε δείχνει καμία προσφορά, παρά μόνο να φτιάξεις τα πακέτα μόνος σου και να βγουν πανάκριβα... Επίσης, ξέρουμε αν η Cyta καρτοκινητή θα έχει και δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας προς όλους, σε συνδυασμό με Cyta 2Play, όπως κάνει και η WIND με τα 120' του F2G;

Ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω φορητότητα στον "Αέρα", αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω και για τη Cyta, μήπως και βρω τίποτα ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## djuan1988

> Έχει κανείς θέμα με το twitch? Δε μπορώ να δω τίποτα σε source από το απόγευμα..


Πραγματικά εχθές δεν μπορούσες να δεις τίποτα. Ήθελα και εγώ να ρωτήσω, αλλά με πρόλαβες. 

Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρώ προβλήματα σε site που παρέχουν περιεχόμενο μέσω streaming πχ YouTube ή twitch. 

Στο youtube σε ώρες αιχμής παρατήρησα ότι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι ~5,5 Mbps με αποτέλεσμα βίντεο με ανάλυση από 1440p και πάνω να κάνουν συνέχεια buffering. Όταν ανοίγω το VPN του πανεπιστημίου τότε πιάνει 12-13 Mbps στο ίδιο βίντεο. 

Μήπως κάνει throttling η Cyta στις streaming υπηρεσίες;

----------


## NexTiN

Θέμα με DNS πρέπει πάλι να παίζει. Δοκιμάστε την ώρα που έχετε πρόβλημα να βάλετε καρφωτά τα 8άρια της Google στην κάρτα δικτύου...

@Mitsos: Πρέπει να παίζει το παρακάτω...

· VDSL 50 Mbps (A/K ή KV)

· Απεριόριστα σταθερά

· Απεριόριστα σταθερά & κινητά Cyta

· 300’ κινητά (αναβαθμίσιμα σε 800’ με +3€)

· Δυνατότητα προσθήκης πακέτων χρόνου προς διεθνή σε τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου

· Διάρκεια συμβολαίου: 24 μήνες

· Δωρεάν Cyta 4U για 24 μήνες

· Δωρεάν Ενεργοποίηση σε υφιστάμενη γραμμή (η ενεργοποίηση σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή χρεώνεται με τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου – 65€)

· Τιμή: 27€ / μήνα (σε συνδυασμό με κινητή, αυτόματη εξόφληση και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό!)

· Ημερομηνία Έναρξης: 28/03/2016 Νεα υπηρεσια

Πάντως αν σου βγάζει 1Km στον wizard, σίγουρα είσαι παραπάνω οπότε υπολόγιζε κανά 20άρι να πιάσεις. Επίσης το VDSL δεν θέλει παράλληλες πρίζες. Απο την εισαγωγή ή χαλύβδινο, η γραμμή θα πρέπει να τερματίζει κατευθείαν στο CPE και από το CPE και μετά να παίρνουν οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες...

----------


## djuan1988

Εγώ έχω Google DNS απευθείας επάνω στο router, οπότε δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## 3lbereth

Το 'χουν ξεφτιλίσει με τους λογαριασμούς. Κάθε μήνα και αργότερα! Έλαβα ενημερωτικό email οτι εκδόθηκε ο λογαριασμός του Μαΐου χτες στις 20:00 για πληρωμή στις 30/6. Είναι _τόοοοσο_ δύσκολο να βγαίνει μέχρι τα μέσα κάθε μήνα; Τόσο;

----------


## Hetfield

> Θέμα με DNS πρέπει πάλι να παίζει. Δοκιμάστε την ώρα που έχετε πρόβλημα να βάλετε καρφωτά τα 8άρια της Google στην κάρτα δικτύου...


Δεν ειναι θεμα με dns. 
Το dns αντιστοιχει τα hostnames σε ip, δεν επηρεαζει στο συγκεκριμενο ζητημα.

Απλα το τονιζω γιατι το ειδα να αναφερεται ξανα.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Το 'χουν ξεφτιλίσει με τους λογαριασμούς. Κάθε μήνα και αργότερα! Έλαβα ενημερωτικό email οτι εκδόθηκε ο λογαριασμός του Μαΐου χτες στις 20:00 για πληρωμή στις 30/6. Είναι _τόοοοσο_ δύσκολο να βγαίνει μέχρι τα μέσα κάθε μήνα; Τόσο;


Απο τις 16 ηταν διαθεσιμη η αναλυση λογαριασμου(το ποσο διχως αναλυση υπηρχε 2-3 μερες πιο πριν) στο mycyta, και χθες μου ηρθε ο λογαριασμος με ΕΛΤΑ. Ο φακελος ειχε σφραγιδα παραδοσης στα ΕΛΤΑ 17/06/2016 και χθες ειχαμε 28....

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω. Εμένα αλλά μου τιμολογούν στο λογαριασμό αλλά μου χρεώνουν και τώρα  που ήρθε το email έχει τελείως άλλο ποσό. Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών: τιμολογούμε 1 του μηνός, το ποσό που σας χρεώνουμε είναι σωστό, κ.α. Ποιο από όλα βρε παιδιά; Χειρότεροι και από το ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι εκεί μέσα.

----------


## NexTiN

> Δεν ειναι θεμα με dns. 
> Το dns αντιστοιχει τα hostnames σε ip, δεν επηρεαζει στο συγκεκριμενο ζητημα.
> 
> Απλα το τονιζω γιατι το ειδα να αναφερεται ξανα.


Ξέρω τι κάνουν οι DNS. Τεχνικός Πεδίου είμαι σε Πάροχο. Απλά οι DNS της Cyta, τρώνε συχνά DDoS Attacks και σκάει θέμα με το Resolving...

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω. Εμένα αλλά μου τιμολογούν στο λογαριασμό αλλά μου χρεώνουν και τώρα  που ήρθε το email έχει τελείως άλλο ποσό. Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών: τιμολογούμε 1 του μηνός, το ποσό που σας χρεώνουμε είναι σωστό, κ.α. Ποιο από όλα βρε παιδιά; Χειρότεροι και από το ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι εκεί μέσα.


Στο θεμα λαθος τιμολογηση,ειμαι απο τους τυχερους. 
Επι 1 χρονο μου εκαναν 2πλη εκπτωση (και του παλαιου συμβολαιου και του καινουριου) και οταν το καταλαβαν δεν τα ζητησαν πισω. 
Απο τοτε ερχεται παντα το συμφωνηθεν ποσο, καμμια παρεκλιση....

----------


## odim

σιτα σιτουλα τωρα που εβαλε και καρτοκινητη ακομη πιο γαματη εγινε!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Godian

Είχε κανείς πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα από της 7 το απόγευμα άρχισε. Ενώ το ρούτερ κλειδωνε 12.κατεβαζε σαν 4 άρα και μου έβγαζε πρόβλημα στο psn του ps4

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Υπάρχει τηλέφωνο για εξυπηρέτηση Cyta με Αστική Χρέωση;; Ισχύει το *2155008800* που βρήκα; Θέλω να ρωτήσω για διαθεσιμότητα VDSL, γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το site... Στη δική μου διεύθυνση λέει έως 35 Mbps, στου γείτονα λίγο πιο πάνω, που είναι και λίγο πιο κοντά στο Α/Κ, λέει μόνο ADSL!!  :Blink:

----------


## NexTiN

2155013877

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> 2155013877


Σίγουρα είναι αυτό; Γιατί λέει πως είναι κατάστημα.

http://www.xo.gr/profile/profile-911208887/el/

----------


## manospcistas

Αυτό είναι, υπάρχει και στο www.cyta.gr
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν η Cyta αντιμετωπίζει τον αριθμό σαν κλήση προς το 13877, όπως έχει συμβεί με άλλη εταιρία

----------


## Thodoris92

> Καλημέρα. Μεθαύριο λήγει το HOL συμβόλαιο της μάνας μου στο πατρικό μου στη Σπάρτη και θέλω να βάλω VDSL εκεί. Η Cyta μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα έως 35 Mbps και απόσταση από το Α/Κ, περίπου στο όριο (1 χλμ). 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς πόσο *κοστίζει* και τι *δίνει* ένα πλήρες πακέτο Cyta VDSL με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά αλλά και λίγο χρόνο προς κινητά; Το site της Cyta είναι ένα μπάχαλο και μισό, δε δείχνει καμία προσφορά, παρά μόνο να φτιάξεις τα πακέτα μόνος σου και να βγουν πανάκριβα... Επίσης, ξέρουμε αν η Cyta καρτοκινητή θα έχει και δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας προς όλους, σε συνδυασμό με Cyta 2Play, όπως κάνει και η WIND με τα 120' του F2G;
> 
> Ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω φορητότητα στον "Αέρα", αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω και για τη Cyta, μήπως και βρω τίποτα ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστώ.


Το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στη Σπάρτη είναι κάτω από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ; Πάντως στην Βρασίδου και Λεωνίδου γωνία, η Cyta πιάνει 16+.Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου attenuation.Πάνω από τον Γαλαξία το super market που άνοιξε τώρα 48 ή 38 attenuation(πάλι δεν θυμάμαι :P) γύρω στα 10 κλειδώνει.Για να πάρεις μία εικόνα

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στη Σπάρτη είναι κάτω από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ; Πάντως στην Βρασίδου και Λεωνίδου γωνία, η Cyta πιάνει 16+.Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου attenuation.Πάνω από τον Γαλαξία το super market που άνοιξε τώρα 48 ή 38 attenuation(πάλι δεν θυμάμαι :P) γύρω στα 10 κλειδώνει.Για να πάρεις μία εικόνα


Εκεί πρέπει να 'ναι το Α/Κ, δίπλα στη "διάσημο" Ministry.  :Razz:  Πλάκα έχει πως στο site της Cyta, εμένα που βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL έως 35 Mbps και όταν έβαλα (για σιγουριά) τη διεύθυνση ενός γείτονα που μένει λίγο πιο πάνω, μου έλεγε μόνο ADSL!!  :Blink:  Έκανα αίτημα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο από τη Cyta και ήταν ταχύτατοι. Το ίδιο μου είπε και η κοπέλα που μίλησα, ότι βλέπει VDSL έως 35 Mbps και δεν ξέρει γιατί ο γείτονας δεν έχει, μάλλον παίρνει από αλλού μου λέει.  :Thinking:  

Επειδή αποκλείεται να ισχύει αυτό, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και το VDSL της Cyta θ' αποδειχθεί "φούσκα" με το που κάνω τη φορητότητα, όπως ακριβώς έγινε και με τη WIND, την οποία και ακύρωσα... Δυστυχώς, μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έχει VDSL εκεί, με τιμές απλησίαστες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση η Cyta να δίνει το VDSL μέσω ΟΤΕ από Α/Κ;; Καμπίνες *δεν* υπάρχουν στη Σπάρτη.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι για το VoIP... Πως γίνεται να έχουμε τουλάχιστον 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε διαφορετικό όροφο; Υπάρχουν τίποτα αντάπτορες; Οι απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές λειτουργούν ή θέλει άλλες για το VoIP;

----------


## MIKU

> Εκεί πρέπει να 'ναι το Α/Κ, δίπλα στη "διάσημο" Ministry.  Πλάκα έχει πως στο site της Cyta, εμένα που βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL έως 35 Mbps και όταν έβαλα (για σιγουριά) τη διεύθυνση ενός γείτονα που μένει λίγο πιο πάνω, μου έλεγε μόνο ADSL!!  Έκανα αίτημα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο από τη Cyta και ήταν ταχύτατοι. Το ίδιο μου είπε και η κοπέλα που μίλησα, ότι βλέπει VDSL έως 35 Mbps και δεν ξέρει γιατί ο γείτονας δεν έχει, μάλλον παίρνει από αλλού μου λέει.  
> 
> Επειδή αποκλείεται να ισχύει αυτό, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και το VDSL της Cyta θ' αποδειχθεί "φούσκα" με το που κάνω τη φορητότητα, όπως ακριβώς έγινε και με τη WIND, την οποία και ακύρωσα... Δυστυχώς, μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έχει VDSL εκεί, με τιμές απλησίαστες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση η Cyta να δίνει το VDSL μέσω ΟΤΕ από Α/Κ;; Καμπίνες *δεν* υπάρχουν στη Σπάρτη.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι για το VoIP... Πως γίνεται να έχουμε τουλάχιστον 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε διαφορετικό όροφο; Υπάρχουν τίποτα αντάπτορες; Οι απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές λειτουργούν ή θέλει άλλες για το VoIP;


Επειδή έχω voip από οτε.Όλες οι συσκευές δουλεύουν κανονικότατα!Για τον επάνω όροφο ίσως βόλευε ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.Τώρα τι έχεις?Πάντως αν έχει μπρίζες το σπίτι που τώρα λειτουργούν με την κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία μπορούν να λειτουργούν!

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι στην χολ απο το 2009 αλλα λογω καποιων αυξησεων θελω να φυγω και να παω καπου πιο οικονομικα και σκεφτομαι για συτα.
Θελω να ρωτησω αν κανει προσφορες η συτα σε πελατες που θελουν να γινουν συνδρομητες της η αν υπαρχει καποιο τηλεφωνο που γνωριζετε για να μου κανουν καποια καλη προσφορα.Φυσικα και δεν εννοω τις προσφορες που εχει στο σαιτ της αλλα για αλλες πιο οικονομικες.

----------


## MIKU

> Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι στην χολ απο το 2009 αλλα λογω καποιων αυξησεων θελω να φυγω και να παω καπου πιο οικονομικα και σκεφτομαι για συτα.
> Θελω να ρωτησω αν κανει προσφορες η συτα σε πελατες που θελουν να γινουν συνδρομητες της η αν υπαρχει καποιο τηλεφωνο που γνωριζετε για να μου κανουν καποια καλη προσφορα.Φυσικα και δεν εννοω τις προσφορες που εχει στο σαιτ της αλλα για αλλες πιο οικονομικες.


Στο σαιτ έχει με 20 ευρώ απεριόριστα σταθερά,300' κινητά,24 ιντερνετ και δωρεάν ρουτερ.Δε νομίζω να πάει πιο κα΄τω......

----------


## Hetfield

> Στο σαιτ έχει με 20 ευρώ απεριόριστα σταθερά,300' κινητά,24 ιντερνετ και δωρεάν ρουτερ.Δε νομίζω να πάει πιο κα΄τω......


Απεριοριστα προς Cyta ομως.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Απεριοριστα προς Cyta ομως.



Πριν το ανοίξουμε, διαβάζουμε
Το διάβασμα δεν έβλαψε κανένα

Από το site τους



Παραπληροφορείς     :No no:

----------


## Hetfield

> Πριν το ανοίξουμε, διαβάζουμε
> Το διάβασμα δεν έβλαψε κανένα
> 
> Από το site τους
> 
> 
> 
> Παραπληροφορείς


Περνιεσαι για εξυπνος με το να ειρωνευεσαι;
Επειδη ξερω να διαβαζω, διαβασα και τα ψιλα γραμματα της προσφορας που παρεθεσες, που αναφερουν ξεκαθαρα οτι προϋποθετει συνδυασμο με κινητο cyta (οποτε κι αυξημενο κοστος).


Με 21,17€ η Cyta δινει απεριοριστα μονο προς αριθμους Cyta.

Μαθε να διαβαζεις και να δινεις σωστες πληροφοριες.
Αλλωστε το διαβασμα δεν εβλαψε κανεναν!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MIKU

> Περνιεσαι για εξυπνος με το να ειρωνευεσαι;
> Επειδη ξερω να διαβαζω, διαβασα και τα ψιλα γραμματα της προσφορας που παρεθεσες, που αναφερουν ξεκαθαρα οτι προϋποθετει συνδυασμο με κινητο cyta (οποτε κι αυξημενο κοστος).
> 
> 
> Με 21,17€ η Cyta δινει απεριοριστα μονο προς αριθμους Cyta.
> 
> Μαθε να διαβαζεις και να δινεις σωστες πληροφοριες.
> Αλλωστε το διαβασμα δεν εβλαψε κανεναν!


Είναι προσφορά........ απεριόριστα ελλαδος και 300' κινητά.Φαινεται όταν προχωρήσει ή αίτηση.....

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι προσφορά........ απεριόριστα ελλαδος και 300' κινητά.Φαινεται όταν προχωρήσει ή αίτηση.....


Ναι αν το συνδυασεις με κινητη ομως.
Καλες προσφορες βαζει το getaline.gr

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι αν το συνδυασεις με κινητη ομως.
> Καλες προσφορες βαζει το getaline.gr


Χαίρομαι που επιμένεις
Γιατί το έχω χωρις κινητή cyta
Από 1η Μαίου
Χωρίς πάγια εντολή
Και με έντυπο λογαριασμό

Για κινητή έχω άλλους  :Razz: 
Το 24μηνο ισχύει
Και το cyta4u δωρεάν

Και πάνω σ'αυτό έχω καρφώσει κι ένα vdsl35 (μένω κοντά σε ΑΚ)

Κι όπως λέει ο ΜΙΚU είναι προσφορά
Πληρώνω για όλα 26,5 €/μήνα

----------


## Hetfield

> Χαίρομαι που επιμένεις
> Γιατί το έχω χωρις κινητή cyta
> Από 1η Μαίου
> Χωρίς πάγια εντολή
> Και με έντυπο λογαριασμό
> 
> Για κινητή έχω άλλους 
> Το 24μηνο ισχύει
> Και το cyta4u δωρεάν
> ...


Κι εγω απο εποχης Netone που με μετεφεραν εχω παρει προσφορα με 2 γραμμες, απεριοριστα σταθερα και vdsl σχεδον τζαμπα.
Και μια αλλη γραμμη την ειχα φτιαξει με 18€/μηνα για απεριοριστα σταθερα κι ιντερνετ.
Το θεμα ειναι τι προσφορα μπορει να παρει ο φιλος τωρα που μιλαμε, οχι τι εχεις παρει εσυ κι εγω στο παρελθον.

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Είμαι σε Vodafone (HOL) double play. Σε 15μέρες λήγει η διετής δέσμευση που έχω. Αν μετακινηθώ σε ανάλογο πρόγραμμα CYTA θα έχω τηλεφωνία VoIP ή όπως είναι τώρα και στη Vodafone (PSTN);

----------


## Hetfield

> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Είμαι σε Vodafone (HOL) double play. Σε 15μέρες λήγει η διετής δέσμευση που έχω. Αν μετακινηθώ σε ανάλογο πρόγραμμα CYTA θα έχω τηλεφωνία VoIP ή όπως είναι τώρα και στη Vodafone (PSTN);


Θα εχεις voip. Το οποιο δουλευει αψογα.

----------


## GTherion2

> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Είμαι σε Vodafone (HOL) double play. Σε 15μέρες λήγει η διετής δέσμευση που έχω. Αν μετακινηθώ σε ανάλογο πρόγραμμα CYTA θα έχω τηλεφωνία VoIP ή όπως είναι τώρα και στη Vodafone (PSTN);


Απλά δεν θα μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις modem-router αν θες με κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## lazarefa

Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα για μένα γιατί την ταχύτητα στην οποία κλειδώνει τώρα η γραμμή (12-13) την έχω πετύχει μόνο με μόντεμ της Asus (N14). Με άλλα 2-3 μόντεμ που δοκίμασα, τόσο σε πάροχο ΟΤΕ όσο και στη Vodafone που είμαι 2 χρόνια τώρα, κλείδωνα πάντα γύρω στα 8 (line attenuation γραμμής σταθερά γύρω στα 18-18,5) Οπότε αν υποχρεωθώ να αφήσω το Asus και να γυρίσω με κάποιο άλλο μόντεμ πάλι πίσω στα 8αρια, να μου λείπει το βύσσινο..

----------


## bill27

> Στο σαιτ έχει με 20 ευρώ απεριόριστα σταθερά,300' κινητά,24 ιντερνετ και δωρεάν ρουτερ.Δε νομίζω να πάει πιο κα΄τω......


εχει και τελος ενεργοποιησης??φορητοτητα θα κανω

----------


## djuan1988

Για κάποιον που είναι πελάτης ποια είναι η προσφορά αυτόν τον καιρό για 

-VDSL 35
-Απεριόριστα σταθερά
-300' προς κινητά ;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για κάποιον που είναι πελάτης ποια είναι η προσφορά αυτόν τον καιρό για 
> 
> -VDSL 35
> -Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> -300' προς κινητά ;


Γύρω στα 26-27 €, πάρτους τηλέφωνο
Το cyta4u δωρεάν
2 χρόνια δέσμευση

Θα χρεωθείς εφάπαξ 3€ (τέλος ανανέωσης )  :Razz: 

Και πάρτους τηλέφωνο στο 215 50 13877 (το 13877 χρεώνεται πλέον 0,20 €/κλήση)

----------


## odim

Πως μπορω να βρω τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει να σηκωσει η γραμμη μου????  ανεξαρτητα με αυτο που μου δινει η cyta,δηλαδη τωρα κλειδωνω στα 12500kbps περιπου αλλα μπορει η γραμμη μου να σηκωνει 2-3mbps παραπανω,πως μπορω να το εντοπισω??? στη cyta μου εχουν πει οτι δε μπορει να σηκωσει παραπανω αλλα εχω αμφιβολιες πανω σε αυτο..

----------


## Godian

> Πως μπορω να βρω τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει να σηκωσει η γραμμη μου????  ανεξαρτητα με αυτο που μου δινει η cyta,δηλαδη τωρα κλειδωνω στα 12500kbps περιπου αλλα μπορει η γραμμη μου να σηκωνει 2-3mbps παραπανω,πως μπορω να το εντοπισω??? στη cyta μου εχουν πει οτι δε μπορει να σηκωσει παραπανω αλλα εχω αμφιβολιες πανω σε αυτο..


Σύμφωνα με το θόρυβο γραμμής που έχεις. Αλλά παίζουν και άλλα ρόλο. Όπως το cross talk. Η ποιότητα του χαλκού. Οι παρεμβολες. Και πολλά πολλά άλλα

----------


## yiannis010

Σήμερα είχα μια ενημέρωση από cyta πως η προσφορά που ήταν με ίντερνετ απεριόριστα σταθερά 300 λεπτά προς κινητά γίνεται 21,17 από 23 ευρώ.για 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να κάνω την ανανέωση αφού με την έκπτωση των 50 λεπτών που έχω κατεβαίνει στα 20,67.δεν είναι κι άσχημα

----------


## stelios120

> Σήμερα είχα μια ενημέρωση από cyta πως η προσφορά που ήταν με ίντερνετ απεριόριστα σταθερά 300 λεπτά προς κινητά γίνεται 21,17 από 23 ευρώ.για 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να κάνω την ανανέωση αφού με την έκπτωση των 50 λεπτών που έχω κατεβαίνει στα 20,67.δεν είναι κι άσχημα


Εμένα αυτό μου το είπανε επειδή και καλά είναι να κάνω ανανέωση συμβολαίου και όχι επειδή άλλαξε η τιμολόγηση του προγράμματος  :Mad:  :Mad: . Μήπως τελειώνει και εσένα τον άλλον μήνα το συμβόλαιό σου;

----------


## nnn

χμ εμένα τελειώνει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, να περιμένω τηλέφωνο ?

----------


## yiannis010

> Εμένα αυτό μου το είπανε επειδή και καλά είναι να κάνω ανανέωση συμβολαίου και όχι επειδή άλλαξε η τιμολόγηση του προγράμματος . Μήπως τελειώνει και εσένα τον άλλον μήνα το συμβόλαιό σου;


ουσιαστικα ναι. τον οκτωμβριο τελειωνει το συμβολαιο οποτε μου το λενε σε περιπτωση που θελω να κανω την ανανεωση νωριτερα απο τον οκτωμβριο.

- - - Updated - - -

εμενα παντως δεν μου τηλεφωνησαν ,τον λογαριασμο μου πηγα να πληρωσω και με ενημερωσε το καταστημα της cyta επειδη πλησιαζει ο καιρος της ανανεωσης

- - - Updated - - -




> χμ εμένα τελειώνει αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, να περιμένω τηλέφωνο ?


εμενα παντως δεν μου τηλεφωνησαν ,τον λογαριασμο μου πηγα να πληρωσω και με ενημερωσε το καταστημα της cyta επειδη πλησιαζει ο καιρος της ανανεωσης

----------


## beatnick

> Απλά δεν θα μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις modem-router αν θες με κάποιο άλλο.


ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αλλάξεις ρούτερ, αλλά για να το κάνεις αυτό, πρέπει να συνδέσεις κάποια android ή xOS συσκευή μέσω wifi και να κατεβάσεις το cyta4u.

Aν μας λέγαν και το server θα μπορούσαμε και χωρίς κινητό, setάροντας το SIP στο δικό μας ρούτερ.

----------


## Hetfield

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αλλάξεις ρούτερ, αλλά για να το κάνεις αυτό, πρέπει να συνδέσεις κάποια android ή xOS συσκευή μέσω wifi και να κατεβάσεις το cyta4u.
> 
> Aν μας λέγαν και το server θα μπορούσαμε και χωρίς κινητό, setάροντας το SIP στο δικό μας ρούτερ.


Ναι μπορεις να αλλαξεις αλλα αχρηστευεις την τηλεφωνια, μα πανω απ' ολα και το QoS, οι ρυθμισεις ειναι πολλες και πολυπλοκες για να τις περασει ενας αρχαριος.
Τον server τον βρισκεις σχετικα ευκολα, εγω τουλαχιστον τον ειχα βρει και δουλευα την τηλεφωνια απο υπολογιστη.

----------


## gp1

Είχε βλάβη ο ΟΤΕ 2 φορές την τελευταία εβδομάδα (κάνουν κάτι έργα στην περιοχή) και δεν είχαμε 2 24άωρα τίποτα. Το έφτιαξαν και η Cyta αποφάσισε να μου πάει το SNR 8 από το 6 που τα είχαμε συμφωνήσει από τότε που έκανα το συμβόλαιο και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα. Στην εξυπηρέτηση η κυρία έκανε την ανήξερη και ήταν αγενής και θα το δούμε όοταν μπορούμε και τέτοια.. Αν δεν το έχουν αλλάξει μέχρι άυριο το μεσημέρι, γεια σας. Δε θα τους παρακαλάμε κιόλας.
Edit: λολ σε 5 λεπτά το άλλαξαν..

----------


## Godian

> Είχε βλάβη ο ΟΤΕ 2 φορές την τελευταία εβδομάδα (κάνουν κάτι έργα στην περιοχή) και δεν είχαμε 2 24άωρα τίποτα. Το έφτιαξαν και η Cyta αποφάσισε να μου πάει το SNR 8 από το 6 που τα είχαμε συμφωνήσει από τότε που έκανα το συμβόλαιο και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα. Στην εξυπηρέτηση η κυρία έκανε την ανήξερη και ήταν αγενής και θα το δούμε όοταν μπορούμε και τέτοια.. Αν δεν το έχουν αλλάξει μέχρι άυριο το μεσημέρι, γεια σας. Δε θα τους παρακαλάμε κιόλας.
> Edit: λολ σε 5 λεπτά το άλλαξαν..


Ναι σου λένε το έχουν φίλτρα προστασίας και τέτοια αλλά στο αλλάζουν.

----------


## yiannis010

παιδια εχει κάνει  κανεις ανανεωση 24μηνου συμβολαιου του πακετου απεριοριστα αστικα 300 λεπτα κινητα να δουμε καμια τιμη? αν και απ οτι βλεπω το εχει στα 21 ευρω περιπου .καποτε δινανε και κανενα παγειο δωρο δεν ξερω αν συνεχιζει να ισχυει

----------


## Manolis_karas

Πληροφοριακά: Στην ανατολική Κρήτη το Internet σέρνεται από τις 15.00 έως τις 17.00 περίπου κάθε ημέρα.

----------


## kafao

Γύρισα την γραμμή μου απο adsl σε vdsl και ο τεχνικός μου άλλαξε το παλίο tg782 που είχα και μου έφερε ένα tg670 επειδή δεν είχε μαζί του tg788v2 που ζήτησα και ξέρω  πως το εχουνε. Γνωρίζει κανείς τα στοιχεία εισόδου, γιατί τα cytauser δεν ισχύουν;

----------


## NexTiN

To TG670 που δουλεύει η Cyta είναι για SHDSL και δεν έχει πρόσβαση απο απλό χρήστη (cytauser). Δεν ξέρω αν φέρανε και VDSL έκδοση. Ποιος είναι κωδικός μοντέλου από πίσω και πόσες θύρες DSL έχει?

----------


## kafao

Έχει 2 φιλέ. Μια γκρι και μια μαυρη, έτσι ηταν και το παλιό

----------


## Valder

Πρώτος λογαριασμός με 20 λεπτά αύξηση (20.20 σε 20.40) λόγω ΦΠΑ προφανώς. Εγω είχα κλείσει στα 20.20 για ένα χρόνο. Δεν απορροφάμε τίποτα ε;

Συνιστά αιτία σπασίματος συμβολαίου αυτό; (ακαδημαικά ρωτάω)

----------


## Godian

> Πρώτος λογαριασμός με 20 λεπτά αύξηση (20.20 σε 20.40) λόγω ΦΠΑ προφανώς. Εγω είχα κλείσει στα 20.20 για ένα χρόνο. Δεν απορροφάμε τίποτα ε;
> 
> Συνιστά αιτία σπασίματος συμβολαίου αυτό; (ακαδημαικά ρωτάω)


Όχι.....  Ανώτερα  βία

----------


## tolakos100

Είμαι συνδρομητής cyta και επειδή λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου έκαναν την προσφορά στα 21,17. Η VODAFONE το double play μου το δίνει 18,20(λόγω κινητής) και 3 ευρώ έκπτωση στο κινητό που είναι τώρα στα 19 ευρώ(θα πάει 16). Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά πριν δύο χρόνια που ήμουν στη HOL, δεν είχα και το καλύτερο internet. Στη cyta καλύτερα με το internet. Η διαφορά στα χρήματα είναι μεγάλη, να το ρισκάρω να ξαναπάω ΗOL(vodafone);;;; Μήπως το ΖΤΕ Της ΗΟL είναι γτπ;

----------


## Godian

> Είμαι συνδρομητής cyta και επειδή λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου έκαναν την προσφορά στα 21,17. Η VODAFONE το double play μου το δίνει 18,20(λόγω κινητής) και 3 ευρώ έκπτωση στο κινητό που είναι τώρα στα 19 ευρώ(θα πάει 16). Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά πριν δύο χρόνια που ήμουν στη HOL, δεν είχα και το καλύτερο internet. Στη cyta καλύτερα με το internet. Η διαφορά στα χρήματα είναι μεγάλη, να το ρισκάρω να ξαναπάω ΗOL(vodafone);;;; Μήπως το ΖΤΕ Της ΗΟL είναι γτπ;


Η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη εννοείται. 
Είπες όμως ότι δεν είχες καλό ίντερνετ, ενώ με τη cyta έχει. 
Τα λεφτά αυτά τα δίνεις εύκολα; . Δηλαδή το κόβεις από άλλα έξοδα  που θα έκανες;; 
Για εμένα μεινε στα σίγουρα....  Τώρα για μερικά ευρώ που θα σου κόψει μη χάσεις την ηρεμία να μην έχεις σωστό ίντερνετ και να παίρνεις συνέχεια τηλέφωνα. 

Από την άλλη ότι θες εσύ, δικά σου είναι τα λεφτά  :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Είμαι συνδρομητής cyta και επειδή λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου έκαναν την προσφορά στα 21,17. Η VODAFONE το double play μου το δίνει 18,20(λόγω κινητής) και 3 ευρώ έκπτωση στο κινητό που είναι τώρα στα 19 ευρώ(θα πάει 16). Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά πριν δύο χρόνια που ήμουν στη HOL, δεν είχα και το καλύτερο internet. Στη cyta καλύτερα με το internet. Η διαφορά στα χρήματα είναι μεγάλη, να το ρισκάρω να ξαναπάω ΗOL(vodafone);;;; Μήπως το ΖΤΕ Της ΗΟL είναι γτπ;


Αν είχες το ZTE H108N από τη HOL, λογικό να πιάνει μικρότερη ταχύτητα, γιατί το ρούτερ είναι για τα μπάζα... Έχω 3 από αυτά πεταμένα στο πατάρι,γιατί συγχρονίζουν 4 Mbps (!) λιγότερο από άλλα. Δοκιμασε ένα άλλο ρούτερ. Η προσφορά της Vodafone φαίνεται καλή.

----------


## tolakos100

@Godian: Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τη συμβουλή. Επειδή η χρήση που κάνω στο ίντερνετ δεν είναι απαιτητικη, μ'ενδιαφέρει η σταθερότητα. Άλλωστε η ταχύτητα, όπως τη μέτρησα είναι 6-7mbps. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά τι αγοράζεις μ'αυτα που πληρώνεις στις εταιρείες.
@mitsos: Τότε είχα το Alcatel cell pipe. Τώρα η vodafone δεν δίνει ρουτερ ή αγοράζεις το ZTE στα 20 ευρώ (που πουλάει η vodafone) ή δικό σου. Άρα πρέπει να αγοράσω και ρουτερ. Ενα της προκοπής κοστίζει από 30-40 και πάνω. 
Οπότε το κέρδος πέφτει. Μπέρδεμα ε;;;

----------


## yiannis010

> Είμαι συνδρομητής cyta και επειδή λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου έκαναν την προσφορά στα 21,17. Η VODAFONE το double play μου το δίνει 18,20(λόγω κινητής) και 3 ευρώ έκπτωση στο κινητό που είναι τώρα στα 19 ευρώ(θα πάει 16). Είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά αλλά πριν δύο χρόνια που ήμουν στη HOL, δεν είχα και το καλύτερο internet. Στη cyta καλύτερα με το internet. Η διαφορά στα χρήματα είναι μεγάλη, να το ρισκάρω να ξαναπάω ΗOL(vodafone);;;; Μήπως το ΖΤΕ Της ΗΟL είναι γτπ;


ειδες τι συνολο κερδιζεις στο 24 μηνο? δηλ αν προσθεσεις τελος μεταφορας και ρουτερ κτλ ?με ενα χονδρικο υπολογισμο τελη μεταφορας 35 .ρουτερ 30 παγεια 24*18,2 =437 οποτε 437+65 =502. οσα ακριβως περιπου ζηταει και η cyta στο 24μηνο συμβολαιο. ουσιαστικα κερδιζει 72 ευρω στο κινητο. μπρος γκρεμο και πισω ρεμα. προσωπικα για 70 εθρω στα 2 χρονια δεν θα εκανα βημα αλλαγης  ,αν ειναι περισσοτερα τα χρηματα φυσικα και θα το σκεφτομουν περισσοτερο

----------


## tolakos100

@yannis010: hol 24x18.20+36.19=473 ευρώ. Cyta 21.17x24+3=511 ευρώ. Τώρα, αν προσθέσω το κόστος του μόντεμ και αφαιρέσω την έκπτωση στο κινητό βγαίνει κανά 70αρι στη 2ετια; Αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι αν το μόντεμ δεν δουλέψει σωστά; Θα μου πει η hol ότι εγώ το αγόρασα ας πρόσεχα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> @Godian: Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τη συμβουλή. Επειδή η χρήση που κάνω στο ίντερνετ δεν είναι απαιτητικη, μ'ενδιαφέρει η σταθερότητα. Άλλωστε η ταχύτητα, όπως τη μέτρησα είναι 6-7mbps. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά τι αγοράζεις μ'αυτα που πληρώνεις στις εταιρείες.
> @mitsos: Τότε είχα το Alcatel cell pipe. Τώρα η vodafone δεν δίνει ρουτερ ή αγοράζεις το ZTE στα 20 ευρώ (που πουλάει η vodafone) ή δικό σου. Άρα πρέπει να αγοράσω και ρουτερ. Ενα της προκοπής κοστίζει από 30-40 και πάνω. 
> Οπότε το κέρδος πέφτει. Μπέρδεμα ε;;;


Εγώ τη HOL/Vodafone τη θεωρώ το 2ο καλύτερο πάροχο στην Ελλάδα (μετά τον ΟΤΕ) και τον καλύτερο σε value for money. Οπότε θεωρώ ότι άδικα ανησυχείς για το ίντερνετ... Όσο για το ρούτερ, *μην* κάνεις το λάθος και πληρώσεις για ZTE. Εγώ έχω τόσα δωρεάν και δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ. Αν δουλεύει ακόμα το Cellpipe, βάλε αυτό επάνω στη γραμμή, την ημέρα της ενεργοποίησης. Ίσως η Cyta να σου αφήσει και το ρούτερ που ήδη έχεις, σε περίπτωση που φύγεις.

Το πιθανότερο είναι η Cyta να σου κάνει προσφορά προκειμένου να παραμείνεις, όταν δει τη φορητότητα, οπότε η τιμή θα πέσει κι άλλο... Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα που άλλαξε ο νόμος, έχεις ελάχιστο χρόνο για Υπαναχώρηση. Οπότε μόλις πάρεις προσφορά, τρέχεις γρήγορα σε ένα κατάστημα (καλύτερα Cyta) και ζητάς να σου στείλουν Υπαναχώρηση/Ακύρωση με Φαξ στη Vodafone. Ακόμα και να μην προλάβει η άλλη να σταματήσει τη διαδικασία, όταν ενεργοποιηθείς, ζήτα τουλάχιστον τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης (36€) δωρεάν, εκτός κι αν σε πάρουν από μόνοι τους για προσφορά, προκειμένου να μη γυρίσεις στη Cyta. Δωρεάν ρούτερ δύσκολα θα πάρεις. Αν σου το αφήσει η Cyta έχει καλώς, αλλιώς ψάξε από κάνα γνωστό σου αν έχει κάνα παλιό ρούτερ παρατημένο (να έχει και WiFi αν το χρησιμοποιείς).

Μια άλλη λύση είναι, να πάρεις τη Vodafone στο 2130013844 και να ζητήσεις προσφορά (μικρή πιθανότητα για κάτι καλό).  Να πεις ότι έχεις και κινητό με σύνδεση.

- - - Updated - - -




> @yannis010: hol 24x18.20+36.19=473 ευρώ. Cyta 21.17x24+3=511 ευρώ. Τώρα, αν προσθέσω το κόστος του μόντεμ και αφαιρέσω την έκπτωση στο κινητό βγαίνει κανά 70αρι στη 2ετια; Αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι αν το μόντεμ δεν δουλέψει σωστά; Θα μου πει η hol ότι εγώ το αγόρασα ας πρόσεχα.


Μάλλον κάτι υπολόγισες λάθος... Στη  Cyta έπρεπε να κάνεις + 72€ για το κινητό σου, αφού λες ότι θα γλιτώνεις 3€ το μήνα με τη Voda X 24.

----------


## tolakos100

@Mitsos: Έχεις δίκιο για τα 72 ευρώ της έκπτωσης. Τον Γενάρη όμως λήγει το συμβόλαιο κινητής στη vodafone και δεν ξερω τι θα γίνει με την ανανέωση. Σχετικά με το ρουτερ, Σπίτι διάβασα σε φόρουμς και το ZTE αλλά και το Alcatel δεν ήταν καλό, άλλωστε το Alcatel χρησιμοποιούσα  οταν είχα αποσυνδέσεις και αργό ίντερνετ. Δεν ξέρω σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι αλλά εγώ είμαι στον Δήμο Παύλου μελά στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αρχικά το ίντερνετ ήταν στα 6mbps αλλά σιγά-σιγά έπεσε στα 2-3 μετά από επικοινωνία και ρυθμίσεις από hol ξανα στα 6mbps και κάτι ψιλο αποσυνδέσεις.  Στη cyta δεν είχα θέματα με το ίντερνετ αλλά μόνο 1-2 εμπλοκές στη γραμμή του τηλεφώνου. Το κακό είναι ότι αποδέχτηκα την προσφορά της cyta αλλά έχω δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης μεχρι την Παρασκευή...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εγώ για εμένα

1. Δεν αλλάζω πάροχο αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος, με εξαίρεση τον ΟΤΕ λόγω υπερβολικού κόστους.
2. Δεν συνδέω κινητό και σταθερό στον ίδιο πάροχο. Αν ένα από τα δύο καταργήσω (πχ συμβόλαιο κινητής σε καρτοκινητό), το άλλο που μένει ακριβαίνει υπερβολικά

Εχω δεί τα 1000 όσα από τους παρόχους πχ με ξαναπήρανε τηλέφωνο για υποτιθέμενο χρέος 860 € του 2006 από την forthnet (kai βέβαια δεν μπορω να γίνω πελάτης τους αν δεν εξοφλήσω - σιγά που θα γινόμουνα)

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Εγώ για εμένα
> 
> 1. Δεν αλλάζω πάροχο αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος, με εξαίρεση τον ΟΤΕ λόγω υπερβολικού κόστους.
> 2. Δεν συνδέω κινητό και σταθερό στον ίδιο πάροχο. Αν ένα από τα δύο καταργήσω (πχ συμβόλαιο κινητής σε καρτοκινητό), το άλλο που μένει ακριβαίνει υπερβολικά


Πολύ σωστά. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## nnn

My Cyta  :ROFL: 
βρείτε κάναν admin παιδιά

----------


## Godian

Τελευταίο καιρό έχει ανέβει πολύ η ταχύτητα μου.

----------


## yiannis010

> Τελευταίο καιρό έχει ανέβει πολύ η ταχύτητα μου.


πολυ ευκολα ενθουσιαζεσαι/περιμενε να επιστρεψει ο κοσμος γιατι εχουν φυγει ολοι να ξεκινησουν παλι τα crosstalk ktl και ξανα δες το.

----------


## sweet dreams

Αν είναι έτσι οι ανεβασμένες..........  :hello:

----------


## Valder

Έχω ένα θεματάκι τώρα τελευταία:

Όλες οι κλήσεις μου, από και προς όλους ήταν πάντα άψογες. Όμως πρόσφατα άρχισε ένα περίεργο σκηνικό με ένα αριθμό...

Όταν καλούσε ένας συγκεκριμένος αριθμός εμένα, η κλήση έπεφτε μετά από 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Όταν τον καλούσα εγω, όλα καλά. Μόνο σε έναν αριθμό συνέβαινε αυτό. Από ΟΤΕ.

Επικοινώνησα με τη Cyta και "κατι κάνανε στη γραμμή μου" λέει και διορθώθηκε. Πιθανολογώ να ανεβάσανε κάτι γιατι βλέπω 10db στο θόρυβο (νομίζω είχα πιο κάτω πριν) και ελαφρώς μειωμένο συγχρονισμό 1Μβιτ κάτω, στα 12200.

Ενω στην αρχή φαίνονταν όλα καλά, μου άρχισε άλλο πρόβλημα ο ίδιος αριθμός ΟΤΕ όταν με καλεί. Στους 2 πρώτους χτύπους πριν το σηκώσω, ακούει παράσιτα και κλακ-κλακ. Από τον 3ο χτυπο και μετά όλα καλά. Αν το σηκώσω στους 2 πρωτους χτύπους ακούω κι εγω τα κλακ-κλακ και έναν ήχο σαν πάτημα αριθμού στο πληκτρολόγιο.

Εγω δεν πατάω τίποτα, ούτε το άλλο άτομο.


Βλάβη; Παρέμβαση σε κάποια γραμμή από τρίτο; Τι απ όλα; Το χετε ξαναδει αυτό το φαινόμενο;

----------


## NexTiN

Εχεις επιστροφη σηματος? Αν ναι, με τι τροπο? Διπλη πριζα ή Splitter? Στην περιπτωση του Splitter, επειδη η ταση του Modem μαζι με την τηλεφωνια γυρναει στο δικτυο, αν υπαρχει ενδεχομενη συνακροαση (επαφη σκελους) με γραμμη που παιζει POTS μπορει να στα κανει αυτα. Αλλο ενδεχομενο ειναι να εχει θεμα το αλλο ακρο (ο συνδρομητης ΟΤΕ)...

----------


## cranky

> Τελευταίο καιρό έχει ανέβει πολύ η ταχύτητα μου.


Αν έχεις 11500 όπως λές στο προφίλ σου, τα 12884 είναι περίπου 12 % πάνω.
Καθόλου κακό, αν κρατήσει.

----------


## Valder

> Εχεις επιστροφη σηματος? Αν ναι, με τι τροπο? Διπλη πριζα ή Splitter? Στην περιπτωση του Splitter, επειδη η ταση του Modem μαζι με την τηλεφωνια γυρναει στο δικτυο, αν υπαρχει ενδεχομενη συνακροαση (επαφη σκελους) με γραμμη που παιζει POTS μπορει να στα κανει αυτα. Αλλο ενδεχομενο ειναι να εχει θεμα το αλλο ακρο (ο συνδρομητης ΟΤΕ)...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχα καταλάβει καλά την ερώτηση για την επιστροφή, αλλά δοκιμάσαμε με τον συνδρομητή ΟΤΕ να βάλουμε μια άλλη συσκευή σε άλλη μπρίζα του σπιτιού του κατευθείαν και μιλήσαμε κανονικά χωρίς παρεμβολές. Όταν ξαναπήγε στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που το χει επάνω στο μοντεμ (δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες), έκανε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Θα κάνουμε κι άλλες δοκιμές με τη συνδεσμολογία του και θα δουμε. Ευτυχώς δεν δείχνει να είναι απο μενα το θέμα μάλλον τελικά.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## sakisvele

MHN το ψαχνετε .Το ιδιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζω με την διαφορα μετα τα 20+ λεπτα μου κανει ενα γρεζι στην φωνη .Ημουν 8 χρονια στην ΟΝ εκλεισε και πηγα για 3 μηνες στο ΟΤΕ και ειμαι στην Κα ΨΥΤΑ και δεν μπορει κανενας ποΘστης να βρει ακρη > Τι κανω ? Περιμενω την Ιναλαν να ερθει στο ΙΛΙΟΝ .Αντε να .. τα λαμογια ολοι τους.

----------


## Godian

> Αν έχεις 11500 όπως λές στο προφίλ σου, τα 12884 είναι περίπου 12 % πάνω.
> Καθόλου κακό, αν κρατήσει.


Ναι τόσο ήταν....  Μετά τους πήρα να μου κατεβάσουν το snr 6 και ανέβηκε λίγο....  Πάντως online στο ps4 δεν έχω θέμα. Παίζει τέλεια

----------


## Hetfield

1 mbit πανω κι ενα κατω, δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σημασια.
Αυτο που μετραει ειναι τα ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης (οπως το crosstalk που αναφερθηκε), φυσικα αυτα δεν αποτυπωνονται παντα στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ.
Αλλα τι να το κανεις το 1Mbit πανω, οταν το πρωτοκολλο αναγνωριζει συνεχως σφαλματα, προσθετοντας διαρκως χρονοκαθυστερησεις στην μεταδοση για να διορθωθουν τα σφαλματα;

Οποτε αφηστε το snr ησυχο (στα 8db ειναι μια χαρα) γιατι χαλατε την ποιοτητα της γραμμης.

----------


## terko

Είχα ετήσια σύμβαση (ανανέωση μέσω τηλεφώνου πέρσι τον Μάιο) στο πρόγραμμα 2play 24 OIKIAKO, ΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 40', ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 360' με 19€ που έληξε στις 31-5-2016.

Πριν τη λήξη της σύμβασης τους τηλεφώνησα και μου έδωσαν την προσφορά: ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ, ΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ 300', Cyta4U με ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥ και ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΑΓΙΑΣ/ΠΙΣΤΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΡΤΑΣ στα 20€ συν 3€ χρέωση στον πρώτο λογαριασμό ως "Τέλος Ανανέωσης Προσφοράς", αρχόμενη την 1-6-2016 την οποία αποδέχθηκα.

Ο πρώτος λογαριασμός μετά την ανανέωση στο νέο πρόγραμμα δεν είχε την χρέωση του Τέλους Ανανέωσης Προσφοράς το οποίο όμως χρεώθηκε στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός (τρίτος μετά την ανανέωση) που εκδόθηκε χθες έχει χρέωση "Τέλους Αλλαγής Προγράμματος Χρόνου Ομιλίας" 1.63€ + ΦΠΑ 24% = 2,02€, για την οποία δεν μου αναφέρθηκε τίποτα στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία κατά την ανανέωση.

Και ερωτώ είναι δυνατόν να γίνονται ταυτόχρονα και οι δύο αυτές χρεώσεις ή πρόκειται περί λάθους;;

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν προκειται για λαθος. Απο καπου πρεπει να βγαλουν τη χασουρα κι αυτοι.
https://www.cyta.gr/el/Mobile/~/medi..._ipiresion.pdf

----------


## Godian

Εγώ παιδιά δίνω 17€ το μήνα 16.99€ λέει. Με ίντερνετ και χωρίς πακέτα. Πληρώνω με πάγια εντολή και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. Άρα 18€.τι προσφορά να περιμένω τώρα τον Οκτώβριο;; δεν έχω καθυστερήσει  ποτέ λογαριασμό στα 3 χρόνια που είμαι πελάτης

----------


## odim

Εγω πληρωνω μεσω internet banking αλλα οχι με παγια εντολη γιατι ετσι σου τραβανε τα φραγκα οποτε θελουν αυτοι,οποτε θελω εγω τους πληρωνω,ενταξει μισο ευρω γλυτωνεις σιγα την προσφορα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγω πληρωνω μεσω internet banking αλλα οχι με παγια εντολη γιατι ετσι σου τραβανε τα φραγκα οποτε θελουν αυτοι,οποτε θελω εγω τους πληρωνω,ενταξει μισο ευρω γλυτωνεις σιγα την προσφορα..


Παθών με πάγια εντολή από την εποχή που η vodafone είχε service providers. Είχα φύγει και συνεχίζανε να εισπράττουν μηνιαίως. Μούβγαλε την ψυχή η τράπεζα, εντέλει μεσολάβησε η vodafone και σταμάτησαν.

2η περίπτωση, λανθασμένος λογαριασμός ΔΕΗ. Αντί για 250 € θέλανε 9.000 €.    :Razz:    Ευτυχώς δεν είχα πάγια εντολή

----------


## Valder

Ερώτηση γιατί με τις στρογγυλοποιήσεις τα χουν κάνει λίγο κάπως:

Είχα προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο 20.40 (στρογγυλοποιημένο απο 20.36) το οποίο και πλήρωσα τις προάλλες. 

Μου ήρθε όμως νέος λογαριασμός που λέει τα εξής:

*Προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο: 20.40*
Ποσο στρογγυλοποίησης προηγ. λογαριασμου -0.04

ΟΙ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΣΕΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ:
Τρεχων λογαριασμός 16.42
ΦΠΑ 3.94
*Σύνολο τρέχοντος λογαριασμού 20.36*
Ποσό στρογγ. τρέχοντος λογαριασμού -0.02

*ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ 40.70*



Τι απ όλο αυτό το βόθρο τους πληρώνω εγω τώρα;

40.70 μειον 20.40 που ήδη εξόφλησα = 20,30

ή

20.36 που είναι το σύνολο αυτού του μήνα χωρίς τις στρογγυλοποιήσεις;

Γιατί εγω μπορεί να θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να πληρωσω με βάση την 1η λογική, αλλά....


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pokas

> Ερώτηση γιατί με τις στρογγυλοποιήσεις τα χουν κάνει λίγο κάπως:
> 
> Είχα προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο 20.40 (στρογγυλοποιημένο απο 20.36) το οποίο και πλήρωσα τις προάλλες. 
> 
> Μου ήρθε όμως νέος λογαριασμός που λέει τα εξής:
> 
> *Προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο: 20.40*
> Ποσο στρογγυλοποίησης προηγ. λογαριασμου -0.04
> 
> ...


Το σύστημα τους περιμένει να εξοφλήσεις 20,36 .Απο εκεί και πέρα αν εσυ πληρώσεις 20,30 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα βεβαια αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα σου τα μεταφέρουν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ερώτηση γιατί με τις στρογγυλοποιήσεις τα χουν κάνει λίγο κάπως:
> 
> Είχα προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο 20.40 (στρογγυλοποιημένο απο 20.36) το οποίο και πλήρωσα τις προάλλες. 
> 
> Μου ήρθε όμως νέος λογαριασμός που λέει τα εξής:
> 
> *Προηγούμενο ληξιπρόθεσμο υπόλοιπο: 20.40*
> Ποσο στρογγυλοποίησης προηγ. λογαριασμου -0.04
> 
> ...


Πληρώνεις πάντα το ποσό που λέει το pdf
ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ 40.70

αφού αφαιρέσεις το ποσό που έχεις ήδη πληρώσει και δεν το έχουν λάβει υπόψη τους
δηλαδή τελικά
40.70 μειον 20.40 που ήδη εξόφλησα = *20,30*

Ξέχνα τις στρογγυλοποιήσεις, είναι εσωτερική τους υπόθεση, δεν πληρώνουν όλοι με webbanking

----------


## Pokas

Νομίζω έχει δικο ο dimitri_ns τώρα που είμαι νηφάλιος...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Godian

Σήμερα έστειλα αίτημα μέσο email για αλλαγή σε fastpath. Για να δούμε πως θα πάει. Δεν έχω φάει ποτέ αποσυνδεση.  Και το Ping μου είναι γύρο στα 80-85-90-95 εκεί μέσα παίζουν. 
Λέτε να έχει διαφορά στο gaming;; 
Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου

----------


## Godian

Σήμερα μου έβαλαν το fastpath. Έπεσε μόνο το download αλλά το Ping από έπεσε στα 60-65 τρομερή διαφορά

- - - Updated - - -

Παρατήρησα από τη μέρα που έβαλα fastpath πως δεν έχει κανένα λάθος στη γραμμή μου. Δε ξέρω τον λόγο αλλά χάρηκα

----------


## vasilimertzani

Καλησπερα
1η σεπτεμρβη ληγει το συμβολαιο σε συγγενικο προσωπο στην wind και ψαχνω λιγο προσφορες.
https://www.getaline.gr/cyta-2play/c...-24mbps-vasiko
αυτη εδω τι λεει?ειναι φθηνοτερη απο cyta ,ειναι αξιοπιστη?Επισης λεει δωρεαν 200' λεπτα προς ολους σε cyta καρτοκινητη(απο οτι εχω δει στην cyta ειναι παραπλησιο δωρο το φοιτητικο που δινει,με 200' εφαπαξ.
και μια επιβεβαιωση,εχει κοστος ενεργοποιησεις 35,28 και τιποτα αλλο ?

----------


## Godian

Ναι φίλε μου σωστά είναι όλα όπως τα λες  είναι αξιόπιστη ότι λέει εκεί. Συνέχισε άμα θες να κάνεις

----------


## Hetfield

> Σήμερα μου έβαλαν το fastpath. Έπεσε μόνο το download αλλά το Ping από έπεσε στα 60-65 τρομερή διαφορά
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παρατήρησα από τη μέρα που έβαλα fastpath πως δεν έχει κανένα λάθος στη γραμμή μου. Δε ξέρω τον λόγο αλλά χάρηκα


Δεν εχεις γιατι πλεον δεν εντοπιζονται  :Wink:

----------


## mpoukomass

> Καλησπερα
> 1η σεπτεμρβη ληγει το συμβολαιο σε συγγενικο προσωπο στην wind και ψαχνω λιγο προσφορες.
> https://www.getaline.gr/cyta-2play/c...-24mbps-vasiko
> αυτη εδω τι λεει?ειναι φθηνοτερη απο cyta ,ειναι αξιοπιστη?Επισης λεει δωρεαν 200' λεπτα προς ολους σε cyta καρτοκινητη(απο οτι εχω δει στην cyta ειναι παραπλησιο δωρο το φοιτητικο που δινει,με 200' εφαπαξ.
> και μια επιβεβαιωση,εχει κοστος ενεργοποιησεις 35,28 και τιποτα αλλο ?


ναι,αξιοπιστη ειναι,εννοειται στη συτα θα ειναι παλι συνδρομητης,κατα καποιο τροπο λειτουργει ως 'μεσαζων',το κοστος ενεργοποιησης που ακριβως το λεει?

----------


## Godian

> Δεν εχεις γιατι πλεον δεν εντοπιζονται


Γιατί νομίζετε μην εντοπίζονται;;  ο αδερφός μου που είναι στον ΟΤΕ τού βγάζει συνέχεια λάθη..  . 
Γιαυτό το λέω

----------


## NexTiN

Στο Fastpath δεν γινονται διορθωσεις των λαθων απο το Modem οποτε και δεν εντοπιζονται. Επισης να ξερεις οτι σε μετριες - κακες γραμμες το Fastpath πολλες φορες ειναι χειροτερο. Το Interleave προσθετει εξτρα πληροφορια και προστασιες στα πακετα δεδομενων. Αν χαθει καποιο κομματι λογω λαθων συμπληρωνεται απο τα "σωσμενα". Στο Fastpath επειδη δεν υπαρχουν αυτοι η μηχανισμοι, αν χαθει καποια πληροφορια απο τα πακετα δεδομενων, το Modem την ζηταει η την στελνει απο την αρχη, οποτε η γραμμη στην ουσια γινεται πιο αργη απο πριν...

Καποια Modem του ΟΤΕ εχουν bug στο firmware και τα λαθη που δειχνουν, γενικα ειναι πλασματικα και οχι πραγματικα...

----------


## Godian

Το δικό μου ρούτερ δείχνει μόνο τα crc errors και όχι τα FEC Errors. Άρα λογικά τα λάθη στη γραμμή έπρεπε να τα εμφανίζει.
Σωστά δε λέω;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Σας ευχαριστω ολους.
Χαμηλα στην σελιδα στο κουμπι που γραφει ''τιμοκαταλογος' στην αρχη την εχει την χρεωση.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το δικό μου ρούτερ δείχνει μόνο τα crc errors και όχι τα FEC Errors. Άρα λογικά τα λάθη στη γραμμή έπρεπε να τα εμφανίζει.
> Σωστά δε λέω;;;


Τα CRC και FEC ειναι τεχνικες εντοπισμου σφαλματων, πιο πληρης απαντηση απο αυτη του NextIN δεν υπαρχει.
Το οτι δεν εντοπιζονται λαθη δε σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν, κι η γραμμη σου μπορει να γινει ασταθης.

Κι εγω fastpath εχω στη Forthnet, τον τελευταιο καιρο παει καλα (μην το ματιασω), αλλα υπηρχαν φορες που πραγματικα το browsing γινοταν ανυποφορο απο την ασταθεια της γραμμης.
Π.χ. εικονες που δεν φορτωνονταν ποτε, ενα hard refresh (ctrl+F5) μπορει να εσωζε την κατασταση, μπορει και οχι.

----------


## Godian

Χμ....  Ναι τώρα του κατάλαβα. Τώρα στην αστάθεια δεν είναι να το βάλεις κάτι κόμπο. Μια χαρά όλα μωρέ είναι. Τουλάχιστον έχω καλό latency στο PlayStation. Μια χαρά κατεβάζει.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Σε σας έχει εκτελεστεί η πάγια εντολή του Αυγούστου ή έχει θέματα η cyta;

----------


## Godian

Εμένα εκτελεστικε σήμερα τι μεσημέρι κανονικά Με εθνική τράπεζα

----------


## terko

> Σε σας έχει εκτελεστεί η πάγια εντολή του Αυγούστου ή έχει θέματα η cyta;


Εκτέλεση

Παρασκευή 02/09/2016
00:50 CYTA HELLAS 22,17 €

Πάγια εντολή με χρέωση πιστωτικής κάρτας της ΕΤΕ.

----------


## Methodman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Είμαι κι εγώ στη cyta περίπου δύο χρόνια και μπορώ να πω πως είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν με τα κάτωθι χαρακτηριστικά μπορώ να πιάσω καλύτερη ταχύτητα.Το λέω γιατί γείτονας στον από κάτω όροφο συγχρονίζει στις 18000 kbps.Είμαι στα 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας.

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Είμαι κι εγώ στη cyta περίπου δύο χρόνια και μπορώ να πω πως είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν με τα κάτωθι χαρακτηριστικά μπορώ να πιάσω καλύτερη ταχύτητα.Το λέω γιατί γείτονας στον από κάτω όροφο συγχρονίζει στις 18000 kbps.Είμαι στα 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας.


Ποιο ΖΤΕ έχεις?? Το Η201 ή το Η208?? Αν έχεις το Η208 έχει bug και δεν συγχρονίζει στο μέγιστο, σε κοντινές γραμμές. Αν έχεις αυτό, ζήτα να στο αλλάξουν. Αν έχεις Η201 κάλεσε και ζήτα να σε βάλουν σε 6_6_No_RFI εφόσον είσαι σε Alcatel DSLAM...

----------


## Godian

Πόσες μέρες το έχεις ανοιχτό το ρούτερ;;  πολλά λαθοι έχει μαζέψει. Τοσα δε μαζεύει εμένα που είμαι 1.2km αποσταση.

----------


## Methodman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις.Το router το έχω ανοιχτό γύρω στις δύο ώρες,έτσι μαζεύει πάντα λάθη.Είναι το ΖΤΕ Η201L.

----------


## anthip09

Για το attenuation που έχεις "κλειδώνεις" πολύ χαμήλα. Έχεις τσεκάρει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση? Επίσης αν μπορείς τσέκαρε και με άλλο ρούτερ.

----------


## Godian

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις.Το router το έχω ανοιχτό γύρω στις δύο ώρες,έτσι μαζεύει πάντα λάθη.Είναι το ΖΤΕ Η201L.


Δοκιμασε για αρχη να βαλεις το ρουτερ στη πρωτη μπριζα που παιρνει το σπιτι . και ξανα ανεβασε να δουμε που κλειδωνει.
Αν ειναι ιδια τοτε δηλωσε προβλημα και χαμηλο συγχρονισμο για την αποσταση που εχεις απο το Dslam

- - - Updated - - -




> Δοκιμασε για αρχη να βαλεις το ρουτερ στη πρωτη μπριζα που παιρνει το σπιτι . και ξανα ανεβασε να δουμε που κλειδωνει.
> Αν ειναι ιδια τοτε δηλωσε προβλημα και χαμηλο συγχρονισμο για την αποσταση που εχεις απο το Dslam


προσπαθησε να δοκιμασεις και αλλο ρουτερ να δεις που κλειδωνει. αν εχεις φυσικα

- - - Updated - - -




> Δοκιμασε για αρχη να βαλεις το ρουτερ στη πρωτη μπριζα που παιρνει το σπιτι . και ξανα ανεβασε να δουμε που κλειδωνει.
> Αν ειναι ιδια τοτε δηλωσε προβλημα και χαμηλο συγχρονισμο για την αποσταση που εχεις απο το Dslam
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> προσπαθησε να δοκιμασεις και αλλο ρουτερ να δεις που κλειδωνει. αν εχεις φυσικα


Παρε και τι Cyta και ρωτα ποσο εχει η περιοχη που εισαι,το μεσο ορο της . 
Εμενα πχ ειναι στα 10

----------


## Hetfield

303 λαθη σε πακετα αναμεσα στα απειρα εκατομμυρια πακετα που εχουν διακινηθει, δεν τα λες και πολλα  :Wink:

----------


## Godian

> 303 λαθη σε πακετα αναμεσα στα απειρα εκατομμυρια πακετα που εχουν διακινηθει, δεν τα λες και πολλα


Μεσα σε 2 ωρες. Εμενα αυτα δε τα μαζευε οταν ημουν σε interleave ουτε σε μηνα. Γιαυτο το λεω

----------


## Godian

Σημερα ειδα κατι σπουδαιο. Δε ξερω αν εχει γινει σε κανεναν. Ο θορυβος γραμμης απο 18db επεσε στα 17db

----------


## Pokas

> Σημερα ειδα κατι σπουδαιο. Δε ξερω αν εχει γινει σε κανεναν. Ο θορυβος γραμμης απο 18db επεσε στα 17db


τρολλάρεις ή το εννοείς;;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σημερα ειδα κατι σπουδαιο. Δε ξερω αν εχει γινει σε κανεναν. Ο θορυβος γραμμης απο 18db επεσε στα 17db


Μήπως ξεβούλωσαν τ' αυτιά σου απ'το καλοκαίρι ?   :Razz:

----------


## Godian

> τρολλάρεις ή το εννοείς;;


Όχι πραγματικά έπεσε

- - - Updated - - -

ξανα πηγε απο 17 στα 18 παλι. Δε ξερω τι έγινε. Λετε να τα ηπιε το ρουτερ?

----------


## dimitri_ns

Παράπονα για τους αγενείς απαράδεκτους της cyta

Τους χρωστάω *1 (ένα) λογαριασμό*, που έληξε 30 Αυγούστου.
Και σήμερα, 9 ημέρες μετά την λήξη πήρα sms ότι θα κόψουν τις εξερχόμενες.
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί συναγερμός και το ξέρουν

Είμαι σε μέρος όπου η κοντινότερη τράπεζα είναι μισή ώρα με το αυτοκίνητο.
Στο σπίτι δεν πιάνει καμμία εταιρεία κινητής, το sms  μου ήρθε επειδή πήγα στο χωριό.

Επικοινώνησα με την "εξυπηρέτηση" πελατών, δεν μεταφέρουν την οφειλή στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

Να σημειώσω ότι τα pdf των λογαριασμών, τα ανεβάζουν όποτε κ@υλώσουν.

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ CYTA, χειρότερη από το ελληνικό δημόσιο κατήντησες, πιθανόν να μοιάζεις με το Κυπριακό δημόσιο.

ΥΓ. Πρέπει να ειδοποιήσω κάποιον στην Αθήνα να πάει να τους δώσει 27 €

Αυτά για την ενημέρωσή σας, μην βρεθείτε προ εκπλήξεως

----------


## Pokas

> Παράπονα για τους αγενείς απαράδεκτους της cyta
> 
> Τους χρωστάω *1 (ένα) λογαριασμό*, που έληξε 30 Αυγούστου.
> Και σήμερα, 9 ημέρες μετά την λήξη πήρα sms ότι θα κόψουν τις εξερχόμενες.
> Στον χώρο λειτουργεί συναγερμός και το ξέρουν
> 
> Είμαι σε μέρος όπου η κοντινότερη τράπεζα είναι μισή ώρα με το αυτοκίνητο.
> Στο σπίτι δεν πιάνει καμμία εταιρεία κινητής, το sms  μου ήρθε επειδή πήγα στο χωριό.
> 
> ...


30 Αυγούστου έληξε η προθεσμία πληρωμής μάλλον ε; όχι ο λογαριασμός

Βαλε ενα web banking που ταλαιπωρείσαι και πας σε τράπεζα να πληρώσεις να ησυχάσεις...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 30 Αυγούστου έληξε η προθεσμία πληρωμής μάλλον ε; όχι ο λογαριασμός
> 
> Βαλε ενα web banking που ταλαιπωρείσαι και πας σε τράπεζα να πληρώσεις να ησυχάσεις...


Σωστά, έλειξε η προθεσμία πληρωμής ενός και μόνο ωφειλόμενου λογαριασμού.
Εχω web banking, να κάνω συναλλαγή σε ελεύθερο - free wifi ?   :No no:

----------


## Pokas

> Σωστά, έλειξε η προθεσμία πληρωμής ενός και μόνο ωφειλόμενου λογαριασμού.
> Εχω web banking, να κάνω συναλλαγή σε ελεύθερο - free wifi ?


Πες μου οτι φοβάσαι...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πες μου οτι φοβάσαι...


Παίρνω απλά τα μέτρα μου ..
Αντίστοιχα δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ web banking από κινητό/tablet, μόνο με laptop/desktop

Αντε και μια ιστορία
Σε free wifi κάποιος με μολυσμένο υπολογιστή δημιουργούσε προβλήματα. Οποιος είχε μπεί στο δίκτυο πριν από αυτόν δούλευε κανονικά. Οποιος έμπαινε μετά, έπαιρνε gateway/dns από αυτόν και όταν έκλεινε τον υπολογιστή του οι "μετά" μένανε χωρίς internet

Μπανάραμε την mac του και ησυχάσαμε.

Να μου λείπει ..  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι διαμαρτυρεσαι...
ΠΑΝΤΑ οι λογαριασμοι ληγουν στο τελος του μηνα. 
Δεν ειναι κατι που σε βρισκει απροετοιμαστο.
 Εχουν περασει 9 μερες απο την ληξη, εχεις web banking και προφανως εχεις υπολοιπο για τη συναλλαγη (Εχω web banking, να κάνω συναλλαγή σε ελεύθερο - free wifi ?     ) ,δηλαδη ειχες την δυνατοτητα να πληρωσεις απο το σπιτι σου Πριν πας στο χωριο.
ΑΡΑ ευθυνεσαι αποκλειστικα και μονο ΕΣΥ εαν σου κοψουν τις εξερχομενες.
Οπως κανενας μας δεν θελει να δουλευει διχως να πληρωνεται 
και οπως πολλοι απο εμας εχουμε φαει "πιστολιες" ,
 ετσι και η Cyta  εχει και διατηρει το δικαιωμα να σου κοψει τις εξερχομενες εαν δεν πληρωθει ο λογαριασμος...
Ιδιωτικη εταιρεια ειναι με στοχο το κερδος , οχι ΔΕΚΟ που κανουν παιχνιδι οι πολιτικοι .
Και αν εσυ εισαι ενας, η εταιρεια εχει χιλιαδες που καθυστερουν τον λογαριασμο, αλιμονο εαν τους αφησει ... 
Θεωρω οτι κακως διαμαρτυρεσαι. 
Ο φταιχτης εισαι εσυ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι διαμαρτυρεσαι...
> ΠΑΝΤΑ οι λογαριασμοι ληγουν στο τελος του μηνα. 
> Δεν ειναι κατι που σε βρισκει απροετοιμαστο.
>  Εχουν περασει 9 μερες απο την ληξη, εχεις web banking και προφανως εχεις υπολοιπο για τη συναλλαγη (Εχω web banking, να κάνω συναλλαγή σε ελεύθερο - free wifi ?     ) ,δηλαδη ειχες την δυνατοτητα να πληρωσεις απο το σπιτι σου Πριν πας στο χωριο.
> ΑΡΑ ευθυνεσαι αποκλειστικα και μονο ΕΣΥ εαν σου κοψουν τις εξερχομενες.
> Οπως κανενας μας δεν θελει να δουλευει διχως να πληρωνεται 
> και οπως πολλοι απο εμας εχουμε φαει "πιστολιες" ,
>  ετσι και η Cyta  εχει και διατηρει το δικαιωμα να σου κοψει τις εξερχομενες εαν δεν πληρωθει ο λογαριασμος...
> Ιδιωτικη εταιρεια ειναι με στοχο το κερδος , οχι ΔΕΚΟ που κανουν παιχνιδι οι πολιτικοι .
> ...


Χαλάρωσε και ο ΟΤΕ ιδιωτική εταιρεία είναι, δεν κάνει σαν την ξυνισμένη την cyta.

Για να πληρώσω πριν πάω στο χωριό πρέπει ν'ανεβάσουν pdf και καλό θα ήτανε να με ειδοποιούσανε με mail ότι εκδόθηκε λογαριασμός, όπως ακριβώς κάνει ο ΟΤΕ.

Μήπως να τον κάνουν δεκαπενθήμερο να μην χάνουν τα λεφτά ?
Υπάρχει άλλωστε και το ιστορικό πληρωμών, να δούνε ποιός καθυστερεί και ποιός όχι, χρειάζεται να ξεστραβωθούν και να θέλουν

----------


## NexTiN

Τα ίδια είναι και στις άλλες εταιρίες. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, για ποιον λόγο, όλο αυτό το κράξιμο. Η εταιρία ήταν πολύ ελαστική στις αρχές και άφηνε για πάνω απο 3 μήνες τους απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς, χωρίς να ενοχλεί. Επειδή έχω γνωστούς που εργάζονται στην εταιρία, θα σου πω ότι έπεσαν πολλά πιστόλια, γι'αυτό και σφίξαν τα πράγματα. Η εταιρία είναι Α.Ε. και πρέπει να έχει έσοδα. Έχει 800+ εργαζόμενους, έχει λειτουργικά έξοδα, κλπ. Δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Επειδή εργάζομαι στον κλάδο, για μένα, καλά κάνουν όλες οι εταιρίες που κάνουν φραγή στο δεκαπενθήμερο του 1ου ληγμένου λογαριασμού. Κάποιοι θέλουν και χώμα τιμές και να πληρώνουν όποτε γουστάρουν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τα ίδια είναι και στις άλλες εταιρίες. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, για ποιον λόγο, όλο αυτό το κράξιμο. Η εταιρία ήταν πολύ ελαστική στις αρχές και άφηνε για πάνω απο 3 μήνες τους απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς, χωρίς να ενοχλεί. Επειδή έχω γνωστούς που εργάζονται στην εταιρία, θα σου πω ότι έπεσαν πολλά πιστόλια, γι'αυτό και σφίξαν τα πράγματα. Η εταιρία είναι Α.Ε. και πρέπει να έχει έσοδα. Έχει 800+ εργαζόμενους, έχει λειτουργικά έξοδα, κλπ. Δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Επειδή εργάζομαι στον κλάδο, για μένα, καλά κάνουν όλες οι εταιρίες που κάνουν φραγή στο δεκαπενθήμερο του 1ου ληγμένου λογαριασμού. Κάποιοι θέλουν και χώμα τιμές και να πληρώνουν όποτε γουστάρουν...


Δεν είναι κράξιμο, είναι ενημέρωση
Στον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον που έχω νταραβέρια, τον περνάνε στον επόμενο. Με άλλους δεν έχω σχέση.

Το να ανεβάζει τους λογαριασμούς στην αρχή του μήνα, το να ενημερώνει με mail για την έκδοση λογαριασμού, φταίνε πάλι οι πιστολιές ?
Η μήπως έχει περισσότερους συνδρομητές από τον ΟΤΕ και δυσκολεύεται στα mail ?

----------


## Hetfield

Οι λογαριασμοι καλο ειναι να πληρωνονται στην ωρα τους.
Απο την στιγμη που ληξει, θεωρω δικαιο η εταιρια να κινηθει οπως νομιζει.

Εσοδα δεν υπαρχουν, οπως και να το κανουμε.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Δεν είναι κράξιμο, είναι ενημέρωση
> Στον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον που έχω νταραβέρια, τον περνάνε στον επόμενο. Με άλλους δεν έχω σχέση.
> 
> Το να ανεβάζει τους λογαριασμούς στην αρχή του μήνα, το να ενημερώνει με mail για την έκδοση λογαριασμού, φταίνε πάλι οι πιστολιές ?
> Η μήπως έχει περισσότερους συνδρομητές από τον ΟΤΕ και δυσκολεύεται στα mail ?




Δεν μπορω να συγκρινω την οργανωση της Cyta με του ΟΤΕ, γιατι αλλα τα οικονομικα μεγεθη και αλλες οι υποδομες . Επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι η Cyta επι χρονια παρεμεινε φθηνοτερη του ΟΤΕ , οποτε σαφεστατα δεν μπορει να εχει την ιδια οργανωση(αυτα που ζητας κοστιζουν). Ισχυει το "οτι πληρωνεις ,παιρνεις".
Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι μια εταιρεια που εκανε θυγατρικες και εξαγορες, ενω η Cyta Hellas ειναι θυγατρικη που ξεκινησε απο το μηδεν οταν οι αντιπαλοι προηγουνταν και μαλιστα συνεπεσε με την αρχη της κρισης( το 2008 ηρθε στην Ελλαδα).

Πρακτικα συγκρινεις ανομοιες εταιρειες. 
Ειναι σα να συγκρινεις ενα 40αρη με ενα 8χρονο παιδι...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι λογαριασμοι καλο ειναι να πληρωνονται στην ωρα τους.
> Απο την στιγμη που ληξει, θεωρω δικαιο η εταιρια να κοινηθει οπως νομιζει.
> 
> Εσοδα δεν υπαρχουν, οπως και να το κανουμε.


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου.
Ας ε'ιναι πρώτα εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις της και να διεκδικήσει και τα δικαιώματά της

Δεν έχω καμμία υποχρέωση να βλέπω τα pdf. 
Εντυπο λογαριασμό έχω ζητήσει. Αλλες φορές δεν έρχεται καθόλου, άλλες φορές έρχεται ληγμένος και κάποιες φορές έρχεται στην ώρα του και μου αφήνει λίγες μέρες να τον πληρώσω. Ετσι αναγκάστηκα να παρακολουθώ τα pdf για να είμαι εντάξει στις πληρωμές μου.

Ας φτιάξει αυτά και ας το κόβει στο 15θήμερο.
Αν πήγαινα μόνο με τους έντυπους, θάπρεπε να το κόβει σχεδόν κάθε μήνα

Γι αυτό μιλάω για υπερβολές και "εξυπηρέτηση"

Και ναι, μένω στο εξωτικό Παλιό Φάληρο, τα ίδια γινόντουσαν και στην Νέα Σμύρνη.
Και είμαι από τους πρώτους πελάτες vdsl από ΑΚ, πριν καν ξεκινήσει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου.
> Ας ε'ιναι πρώτα εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις της και να διεκδικήσει και τα δικαιώματά της
> 
> Δεν έχω καμμία υποχρέωση να βλέπω τα pdf. 
> Εντυπο λογαριασμό έχω ζητήσει. Αλλες φορές δεν έρχεται καθόλου, άλλες φορές έρχεται ληγμένος και κάποιες φορές έρχεται στην ώρα του και μου αφήνει λίγες μέρες να τον πληρώσω. Ετσι αναγκάστηκα να παρακολουθώ τα pdf για να είμαι εντάξει στις πληρωμές μου.
> 
> Ας φτιάξει αυτά και ας το κόβει στο 15θήμερο.
> Αν πήγαινα μόνο με τους έντυπους, θάπρεπε να το κόβει σχεδόν κάθε μήνα
> 
> ...


Ναι αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες, έχει λάβει τον λογαριασμό ξέρεις ότι έπρεπε να πληρωθεί εως 30 Αυγούστου,  το ότι αργεί να σου έρθει, το ότι δεν έχει pdf δεν λέει κάτι.

ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε μια βδομάδα που δεν θα κάνεις την πληρωμή ξεκινάει κλήση απο το 1305

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Το προβλημα με τον εντυπο λογαριασμο , πιο πολυ μου κανει για προβλημα ΕΛΤΑ.
Ειναι γνωστα τα προβληματα με τους διανομεις(ελλειψη προσωπικου, εκτακτο προσωπικο,αδειες).
Σε μενα οι λογαριασμοι ερχονται μεταξυ 14 και 20 του μηνα.
Αντιστοιχα της πιστωτικης ερχεται μεταξυ 23 και 27 και ληγει στις 5 του επομενου.
Οποτε ομως απουσιαζει η ταχυδρομος της περιοχης μου, αλλαζουν οι ημερομηνιες διανομης.

----------


## MIKU

Ο ΟΤΕ δε το κόβει στο δίμηνο!Εμένα μια γνωστή στο ηράκλειο αττικής ,ηλικιωμένη,πέταγε του λογαριασμούς,όταν άρχισαν να λένε κοσμοτε αντί οτε,για 6 μήνες,δηλαδή 3 δίμηνους λογαριασμούς.Το ποσό έφτασε τα 150 ευρώ και δεν της το είχαν κόψει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες, έχει λάβει τον λογαριασμό ξέρεις ότι έπρεπε να πληρωθεί εως 30 Αυγούστου,  το ότι αργεί να σου έρθει, το ότι δεν έχει pdf δεν λέει κάτι.
> 
> ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε μια βδομάδα που δεν θα κάνεις την πληρωμή ξεκινάει κλήση απο το 1305


Παρεξήγησες
Δεν ξέρω αν έχω λάβει έντυπο λογαριασμό τον Αυγουστο 2016  (μιλάμε για τον λογαριασμό του Ιουλίου) γιατί έλειπα.
Για το pdf ενημερώθηκα τέλος Αυγούστου γιατί έλειπα, 10 Αυγούστου που έφυγα δεν είχε ανεβάσει λογαριασμούς
Το κάθε πότε παραλαμβάνω λογαριασμούς όλους τους άλλους μήνες του χρόνου, εδώ και τρία χρόνια, που δεν έρχονται όλοι, εξήγησα πιό πάνω

Από μία εταιρεία που πέρισυ είχε πρόβλημα με το λογιστήριό της, έστελνε λανθασμένους λογαριασμούς - πολλές φορές εις βάρος της - που ανεβάζει τα pdf όποτε θέλει, που δεν ειδοποιεί για την έκδοση λογαριασμού, το να το παίζει βασιλικότερη του βασιλέως και να απαιτεί εξόφληση εντός 9 ημερών από την λήξη πληρωμής, με απειλή διακοπής υπηρεσιών ενώ δεν τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις της, αυτο κριτικάρω και γι'αυτό παραπονούμαι.

Δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα και δεν σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω. Απλώς ενημέρωσα για να έχουν γνώση όσοι ενδιαφέρονται.

ΥΓ Με το που θα γυρίσω Αθήνα, θα τους τσακίσω στην νομιμότητα για την αποστολή λογαριασμών, κι αν θελήσουν ας το κόψουν τα τσογλ@νια.

----------


## NikosB98

Καλημέρα! Είμαι πρωτοετής φοιτητής στο TΕΙ Άρτας. Μένω στο κέντρο της Άρτας στην οδό Ζωής Ντιμισκή. Δεν έχω σύνδεση Internet ακόμη. Σκέφτομαι για το 1Play της Cyta σε συνδυασμό με το Φοιτητικό πακέτο. Το ερώτημα είναι το εξής: Υπάρχει κάποιος από την Άρτα που να μπορεί να μου πει άποψη για το Internert στην Άρτα? Εάν είναι και συνδρομητής στην Cyta θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερα! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## NexTiN

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει στην Άρτα αλλά το 1Play προυποθέτει να έχεις το τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και το Internet από την Cyta. Οπότε 2 πάγια. Θα κοιτάξεις για 2Play με ή χωρις χρόνους ομιλίας...

----------


## NikosB98

Φίλε NexTiΝ. Από την στιγμή που δεν ανήκεις σε άλλο πάροχο και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι(τηλεφωνικός αριθμός), το 1Play λειτουργεί ως εξής: Κάνεις αίτηση και δίνετε ο εξοπλισμός, μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό παίρνεις και μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου αναγκαστηκά. Από κει και πέρα, εάν θες συνδέεις κάποια τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο Router ή αν δεν θες δεν συνδέεις. Εάν χρησιμοποιείς το τηλέφωνο, χρεώνεσαι κανονικά.. Φιλικά πάντα! 
Αυτό που λες ισχύει, αλλά για ποιο λόγο να το κάνεις?

----------


## alex24

> Φίλε NexTiΝ. Από την στιγμή που δεν ανήκεις σε άλλο πάροχο και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι(τηλεφωνικός αριθμός), το 1Play λειτουργεί ως εξής: Κάνεις αίτηση και δίνετε ο εξοπλισμός, μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό παίρνεις και μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου αναγκαστηκά. Από κει και πέρα, εάν θες συνδέεις κάποια τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο Router ή αν δεν θες δεν συνδέεις. Εάν χρησιμοποιείς το τηλέφωνο, χρεώνεσαι κανονικά.. Φιλικά πάντα! 
> Αυτό που λες ισχύει, αλλά για ποιο λόγο να το κάνεις?


Το 1play προυποθετει οπως λεει ο NexTiN να εχεις υπαρχουσα γραμμη ΟΤΕ δηλαδη τηλεφωνια ΟΤΕ και ιντερνετ θα παιρνεις απο Cyta αυτο ονομαζεται μεριζομενος βροχος.Εσυ κοιτας για προγραμματα 2play τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ απο Cyta για να στα πω πιο απλα. Εφοσον εισαι στο κεντρο δεν θα εχεις θεμα και γω σπουδαζω Αρτα αλλα δεν εχω Cyta. Οριστε και μια παλια αναρτηση στο φορουμ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/642542-%CE%95%CF%81%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF-1play-Internet

----------


## NexTiN

Τεχνικός Πεδίου σε Πάροχο (όχι στην Cyta) είμαι αδερφέ, μην προσπαθείς να μου κάνεις μάθημα. Το 1Play όπως αναφέρθηκε και από τον φίλο απο πάνω είναι υπηρεσία μεριζόμενου βρόχου. Δηλαδή τηλεφωνία απο τον ΟΤΕ και Internet από την Cyta. Οπότε, 2 πάγια. Στο ξαναλέω, κοιτάς σε 2Play, ανεξαρτήτου εταιρίας...

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ... και καλό θα ήτανε να με ειδοποιούσανε με mail ότι εκδόθηκε λογαριασμός, όπως ακριβώς κάνει ο ΟΤΕ....


Έχω Cyta,σε μένα στέλνουν το email που αναφέρεις, από τότε που επέλεξα να λαμβάνω ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό. Μήπως πρέπει να το ζητήσεις, κλικάροντας τη σχετική επιλογή από τη σελίδα mycyta;

----------


## Godian

> Φίλε NexTiΝ. Από την στιγμή που δεν ανήκεις σε άλλο πάροχο και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι(τηλεφωνικός αριθμός), το 1Play λειτουργεί ως εξής: Κάνεις αίτηση και δίνετε ο εξοπλισμός, μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό παίρνεις και μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου αναγκαστηκά. Από κει και πέρα, εάν θες συνδέεις κάποια τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο Router ή αν δεν θες δεν συνδέεις. Εάν χρησιμοποιείς το τηλέφωνο, χρεώνεσαι κανονικά.. Φιλικά πάντα! 
> Αυτό που λες ισχύει, αλλά για ποιο λόγο να το κάνεις?


Αυτο που λες είναι το 2play φίλε μου αυτό έχω εγώ

----------


## NikosB98

Φίλε NexTiN δεν προσπαθώ να κάνω μάθημα σε κανέναν. Λάθος κατάλαβες. Αυτά που προ-ανέφερα, μου τα είπες υπάλληλος στην Cyta πριν λίγες ημέρες που κάλεσα για πληροφορίες. Δηλαδή, εάν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο, δεν το συνδέσω κάν και είναι απενεργοποιημένο και από το Router, θα χρεώνομαι κανονικά και από τον ΟΤΕ? Αυτό δεν μου το εξήγησαν-ανέφεραν..

----------


## alex24

> Φίλε NexTiN δεν προσπαθώ να κάνω μάθημα σε κανέναν. Λάθος κατάλαβες. Αυτά που προ-ανέφερα, μου τα είπες υπάλληλος στην Cyta πριν λίγες ημέρες που κάλεσα για πληροφορίες. Δηλαδή, εάν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο, δεν το συνδέσω κάν και είναι απενεργοποιημένο και από το Router, θα χρεώνομαι κανονικά και από τον ΟΤΕ? Αυτό δεν μου το εξήγησαν-ανέφεραν..


Μαλλον ομως δεν το καταλαβες καλα 1play = πρεπει να εχεις ηδη ενεργο τηλεφωνο ΟΤΕ αναγκαστικα και να βαλεις ιντερνετ Cyta οποτε πληρωνεις 2 ξεχωριστους λογαριασμους εναν στον ΟΤΕ και ενα στην Cyta.Στο 2play τα εχεις ολα απο εναν παροχο και τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ πληρωνοντας εναν ενιαιο λογαριασμο και για τα 2.Αν εχεις 2play θα χρεωθεις το τηλεφωνημα που θα κανεις στην cyta και οχι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Pokas

Δεν καταλαβαινω κατι. Εως τωρα νομιζα οτι 1play ειναι μονο internet, 2play τηλεφωνο και internet, 3play τηλεφωνο,internet και tv .
Παλαιοτερα ειχα συνδεση 1play και δεν ειχα καμια σχεση με ΟΤΕ. Μηπως εχετε μπερδευτει η εγω κατι δεν καταλαβαινω σωστα.

----------


## Godian

Υπάρχουν πακέτα. Μόνο σταθερό.  Σταθερό και ίντερνετ. Και σταθερό, ίντερνετ, και τηλεόραση. 
Εγώ έχω cyta. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο ποτέ. Μόνο το ίντερνετ. Δίνω 17.15€ το μήνα. Αυτό

----------


## Pokas

> Υπάρχουν πακέτα. Μόνο σταθερό.  Σταθερό και ίντερνετ. Και σταθερό, ίντερνετ, και τηλεόραση. 
> Εγώ έχω cyta. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο ποτέ. Μόνο το ίντερνετ. Δίνω 17.15€ το μήνα. Αυτό


Ο ΟΤΕ που κολλαει υποχρεωτικα τοτε και πρεπει καποιος να πληρωνει 2 παροχους οπως αναφερουν τα μελη πιο πανω;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ο ΟΤΕ που κολλαει υποχρεωτικα τοτε και πρεπει καποιος να πληρωνει 2 παροχους οπως αναφερουν τα μελη πιο πανω;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...CF%83%CE%B7!!!

----------


## Godian

> Ο ΟΤΕ που κολλαει υποχρεωτικα τοτε και πρεπει καποιος να πληρωνει 2 παροχους οπως αναφερουν τα μελη πιο πανω;


Ο Οτε κολλαει στο 1play που θελεις να βαλεις. Πχ αν ειχες μονο σταθερο ΟΤΕ και δε σε συμφερε να βαλεις ΟΤΕ ιντερνετ και δεν ηθελες να φυγεις απο τον ΟΤΕ
Βαζεις το 1play της CYTA

----------


## mpoukomass

Ολα καλα με τη συτα,αλλα το θεμα με τους λογαριασμους θελει βελτιωση,εχει δικιο ο φιλος,συνηθως ερχονται 2-3 μερες πριν τη ληξη και μιλαμε για μηνιαιους..κι η 4νετ κοβει τις εξερχομενες και το ιντερνετ μετα απο λιγες μερες απο την προθεσμια αλλα ειναι 2μηνος..ετσι κι εισαι εκτος αθηνας χωρις νετ η free wifi χαθηκες κι ειναι και το θεμα της ασφαλειας για web banking..τουλαχ.πρεπει να βρεις wifi, να δεις το pdf και να πας σε τραπεζα και εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν και τελη επανασυνδεσης.

----------


## Godian

> Ολα καλα με τη συτα,αλλα το θεμα με τους λογαριασμους θελει βελτιωση,εχει δικιο ο φιλος,συνηθως ερχονται 2-3 μερες πριν τη ληξη και μιλαμε για μηνιαιους..κι η 4νετ κοβει τις εξερχομενες και το ιντερνετ μετα απο λιγες μερες απο την προθεσμια αλλα ειναι 2μηνος..ετσι κι εισαι εκτος αθηνας χωρις νετ η free wifi χαθηκες κι ειναι και το θεμα της ασφαλειας για web banking..τουλαχ.πρεπει να βρεις wifi, να δεις το pdf και να πας σε τραπεζα και εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν και τελη επανασυνδεσης.


Εγώ 3 χρόνια με πάγια εντολή δεν  είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα πάντως

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Ολα καλα με τη συτα,αλλα το θεμα με τους λογαριασμους θελει βελτιωση,εχει δικιο ο φιλος,συνηθως ερχονται 2-3 μερες πριν τη ληξη και μιλαμε για μηνιαιους..κι η 4νετ κοβει τις εξερχομενες και το ιντερνετ μετα απο λιγες μερες απο την προθεσμια αλλα ειναι 2μηνος..ετσι κι εισαι εκτος αθηνας χωρις νετ η free wifi χαθηκες κι ειναι και το θεμα της ασφαλειας για web banking..τουλαχ.πρεπει να βρεις wifi, να δεις το pdf και να πας σε τραπεζα και εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν και τελη επανασυνδεσης.


Eχεις θεμα μονο εαν ξεπερνας το συμφωνημενο ποσο.
 Με τα απεριοριστα και τα πακετα χρονου σπανια γινεται αυτο. 
Εαν δεις τους λογαριασμους σου, θα δεις οτι ολοι οι λογαριασμοι εχουν τον ιδιο κωδικο πληρωμης(κωδικος πληρωμης-αναθεση σε τραπεζα). Ο κωδικος πληρωμης ειναι μοναδικος για καθε πελατη.
Ειναι πολυ ευκολο λοιπον να πληρωσεις και χωρις να δεις το pdf. 
Απλα αποθηκευεις τον κωδικο στο κινητο και πας πληρωνεις το συμφωνημενο ποσο. Εαν εχεις κανει καποια μικρη υπερβαση,θα σου στειλουν μηνυμα μεν αλλα δεν θα σου κοψουν το τηλεφωνο,θα μεταφερθει στον επομενο μηνα..
Δεν χρειαζεται λοιπον να δραματοποιουμε τα πραγματα...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Eχεις θεμα μονο εαν ξεπερνας το συμφωνημενο ποσο.
>  Με τα απεριοριστα και τα πακετα χρονου σπανια γινεται αυτο. 
> Εαν δεις τους λογαριασμους σου, θα δεις οτι ολοι οι λογαριασμοι εχουν τον ιδιο κωδικο πληρωμης(κωδικος πληρωμης-αναθεση σε τραπεζα). Ο κωδικος πληρωμης ειναι μοναδικος για καθε πελατη.
> Ειναι πολυ ευκολο λοιπον να πληρωσεις και χωρις να δεις το pdf. 
> Απλα αποθηκευεις τον κωδικο στο κινητο και πας πληρωνεις το συμφωνημενο ποσο. Εαν εχεις κανει καποια μικρη υπερβαση,θα σου στειλουν μηνυμα μεν αλλα δεν θα σου κοψουν το τηλεφωνο,θα μεταφερθει στον επομενο μηνα..
> Δεν χρειαζεται λοιπον να δραματοποιουμε τα πραγματα...


Εμένα μου αρέσουνε τα δράματα   :Razz: 
Να βάλω κάβα κανά κατοστάρικο να μην ενοχλούμαι και νοιάζομαι  μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ?

Αρνούμαι να πρέπει να κυνηγάω και να παρακαλάω κάποιον, εδώ την cyta, για να τον πληρώσω, επειδή το παίζει τσαμπούκι και άμα λάχει κόβει τα τηλέφωνα.

13 Σεπτεμβρίου σήμερα, 11:00 το πρωί και ούτε στο site τους έχουν ανεβάσει τους λογαριασμούς. Βάρδα να καταλάβεις τι κάνουν με τα ΕΛΤΑ.
Σε 25 ημέρες και σήμερα περιμένω απειλητικό sms

----------


## porphyrion

Καλησπερα! ειμαι καινουργιος στη cyta και ευτυχως ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης, κανενα προβλημα! εχω μια απορια σχετικα με το modem, εχω ενα technicolor το οποιο μπροστα εχει ενα κουμπακι με ενα κυκλο και μεσα ενα φυλλο, αυτο τι ακριβως κανει, γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## manospcistas

Ενεργοποιεί/απενεργοποιεί το Wi-Fi.

----------


## Godian

> Εμένα μου αρέσουνε τα δράματα  
> Να βάλω κάβα κανά κατοστάρικο να μην ενοχλούμαι και νοιάζομαι  μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ?
> 
> Αρνούμαι να πρέπει να κυνηγάω και να παρακαλάω κάποιον, εδώ την cyta, για να τον πληρώσω, επειδή το παίζει τσαμπούκι και άμα λάχει κόβει τα τηλέφωνα.
> 
> 13 Σεπτεμβρίου σήμερα, 11:00 το πρωί και ούτε στο site τους έχουν ανεβάσει τους λογαριασμούς. Βάρδα να καταλάβεις τι κάνουν με τα ΕΛΤΑ.
> Σε 25 ημέρες και σήμερα περιμένω απειλητικό sms


Άμα δε τους πληρώσεις,  λογικό

----------


## gp1

Πάλι σέρνεται το Twitch..
http://i.imgur.com/6qjnH64.jpg
edit: Με vpn βλέπω μια χαρά  :Thinking:

----------


## gp1

Ξανά τα ίδια..

----------


## djuan1988

> Ξανά τα ίδια..


Σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ σέρνεται το twitch, ειδικά 10-12, το είχα γράψει και εγώ παλαιότερα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Η Cyta *δε* δίνει υπηρεσίες στη Μυτιλήνη;; Μιλάμε για πόλη ~40.000 κατοίκων!  :Blink: 

Έτσι δείχνει στο σάιτ τους, ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## Godian

> Η Cyta *δε* δίνει υπηρεσίες στη Μυτιλήνη;; Μιλάμε για πόλη ~40.000 κατοίκων! 
> 
> Έτσι δείχνει στο σάιτ τους, ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.


Μπορεί να μην την φτάνουν τα λεφτά για επένδυση

----------


## Jim Black

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω σταθερό+internet και μαζί και κινητή γιατί σε σχέση με όλους τους άλλους μου έκαναν την καλύτερη πρόταση.
Cyta σταθερό+internet είχα και στο πατρικό μου και ήμουν ευχαριστημένος απλά με την κινητή δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.
Η επόμενη μου επιλογή μετά με την καλύτερη προσφορά είναι η wind.

----------


## stelakis1914

Στην κινητή χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο της vodafone χωρίς όμως την παροχή υπηρεσιών 4G που δεν είναι στην συμφωνία. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι ένα σημαντικό μειονέκτημα η απουσία 4G δικτύου.

----------


## Jim Black

> Στην κινητή χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο της vodafone χωρίς όμως την παροχή υπηρεσιών 4G που δεν είναι στην συμφωνία. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι ένα σημαντικό μειονέκτημα η απουσία 4G δικτύου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Όντως δεν το γνώριζα αυτό. Βέβαια πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει το σήμα παρά το 4G. Άρα αφού χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο της vodafone λογικά όπου έχει καλό σήμα η vodafone θα έχει και η cyta και το ανάποδο.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Άρα αφού χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο της vodafone λογικά όπου έχει καλό σήμα η vodafone θα έχει και η cyta και το ανάποδο.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Αφού σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο η κάλυψη δικτύου, εξέτασε τα προσφερόμενα πακέτα για να δεις αν σε συμφέρουν ή όχι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η Cyta *δε* δίνει υπηρεσίες στη Μυτιλήνη;; Μιλάμε για πόλη ~40.000 κατοίκων! 
> 
> Έτσι δείχνει στο σάιτ τους, ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.


Μου το επιβεβαίωσαν και μέσω email που έστειλα. Δεν υπάρχει Cyta σε ολόκληρη Μυτιλήνη!  :Shocked: 

Ψάχνω φοιτητικό ίντερνετ για τον μικρό αδερφό μου...

----------


## senkradvii

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια καταγγελία για τη CYTA και ενώ για 2 χρόνια που ήμουν πελάτης είχα την καλύτερη των εντυπώσεων. 

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει εκπρόσωπος της CYTA εδώ ώστε να ληφθεί και εγγράφως υπόψη τους.

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι στις 26/07 έγινε δεκτή η από 22/07 αίτηση φορητότητάς μου από τη CYTA στον ΟΤΕ και στις 01/08 αν θυμάμαι καλά έγινε και η μεταφορά της γραμμής. Μάλιστα ο πρώτος λογαριασμός που έλαβα από τον ΟΤΕ αφορούσε τη περίοδο 22/07 - 31/07.

Δέχτηκα λοιπόν σήμερα 21/09/2016 μια κλήση στις 16:40 (ώρα κοινής ησυχίας) από κάποια εργαζόμενη μια εταιρίας η οποία εκπροσωπούσε την CYTA και αφορούσε ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές. Αφού μου ζήτησε ημερομηνία γέννησης για εξακρίβωση, άρχισε σε ένα ιδιαιτέρως προκλητικό και αγενή τρόπο να με "ενημερώνει" ότι έχω ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές προς την CYTA ύψους 38€ και να απαιτεί να τις τακτοποιήσω μέχρι τις 27/09. Της εξήγησα ότι έχω πληρώσει μέχρι και τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό που έχω λάβει, ότι από 09/08 έχω παραδώσει και το ρούτερ μου και ότι λόγο διακοπών πιθανώς να έχει έρθει κάποιος εξοφλητικός λογαριασμός που να μην τον έχω δει. Σαν να μη είχα πει τίποτα αυτή συνέχισε να μου λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια στο ίδιο επιτακτικό και επιδεικτικό τόνο. Μάλιστα μου ζήτησε να κρατήσω και υπογεγραμμένο αντίγραφο εξόφλησης της οφειλής μου, χωρίς να μου αιτιολογήσει το σκοπό. Σταμάτησε να το αναφέρει μόνο όταν την ενημέρωσα ότι εγώ κάνω τις πληρωμές μου ηλεκτρονικά. Επειδή συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν θα έβγαζα καμία άκρη το έκλεισα λέγοντας ότι θα το κοιτάξω. 

Όντως, γυρίζοντας σπίτι απόψε βρήκα ένα λογαριασμό ο οποίος όμως με χρεώνει 38,40€ για τον Αύγουστο, που πλέον δεν ήμουν πελάτης και φέρει υπόλοιπο τον Ιούλιο, τον οποίο και έχω εξοφλήσει. Συνεπώς,αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχω κάποια οφειλή μέχρι να λάβω κάποιον εξοφλητικό. 

Ελπίζοντας ότι κάποιος υπεύθυνος/εκπρόσωπος θα διαβάσει όλα αυτά θα ήθελα να δηλώσω τα εξής:

Πέρα το τρόπο της υπαλλήλου που τον θεωρώ απαράδεκτο, θεωρώ απαράδεκτη και την απόφαση της CYTA να διαχειρίζεται κατά αυτό τον τρόπο τις όποιες υποθέσεις με τους πελάτες της. Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι έως και προσβεβλημένος από την συμπεριφορά της υπαλλήλου και κατ' επέκταση της CYTA και θα ήθελα να πω πως τέτοιες πρακτικές προφανώς και αποθαρρύνουν τον κόσμο να επιστρέψει κάποια στιγμή σαν πελάτης τους (εγώ τους έχω ξεγράψει). Το μόνο που μπορεί να καταφέρνουν είναι να πιάσουν κάποιες οφειλές κακών πελατών και να διώξουν όλους τους καλούς, όπως εμένα που 2 χρόνια ποτέ δεν είχα κάποια ανεξόφλητη οφειλή.Κλείνοντας θα παρακαλούσα να μη με ενοχλήσει ξανά ο οποιοσδήποτε από την εν λόγω εταιρία διαχείρισης οφειλών αλλιώς θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. 

Υ.Γ για όλα τα παραπάνω έχω προφανώς και τα αντίστοιχα έγγραφα που επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενά μου.

----------


## gp1

Εντάξει θέλουν παναγίες με το twitch.. τους έχω στείλει τόσα mail και με έχουν γράψει κανονικά..
Δε βλέπεις ούτε σήμερα!

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μας δουλεύεις cyta?

Ημερομηνία έκδοσης 1/9 κατά δήλωση cyta



10/9 Καμμία ανάρτηση



Και απ'ότι βλέπω 13 Σεπτεμβρίου , 11:00 το πρωί καμμία ανάρτηση. 

Απ'ότι φαίνεται τον εκδίδουν 1η του μήνα και τον κρατάνε για πάρτη τους.
Αντε να δώ πότε θα φτάσει και ο έντυπος

----------


## Godian

> Μας δουλεύεις cyta?
> 
> Ημερομηνία έκδοσης 1/9 κατά δήλωση cyta
> 
> 
> 
> 10/9 Καμμία ανάρτηση
> 
> 
> ...


Εμένα βγήκε προχθές

----------


## nnn

Μετά τις 8 το βράδυ, υπάρχει πρόβλημα εδώ και μήνες. Η εικόνα είναι από το Samknows για το διάστημα 1η Ιανουαρίου έως σήμερα, η βύθιση είναι εμφανής.

----------


## Thodoris92

10 το βράδυ χτες και το νετ σερνότανε...μπήκα σε server και είχα 56% (!) packetloss...ούτε στην Ταϊλάνδη και να βρέχει συνεχόμενα, να ήταν η γραμμή...

ping ΜΟΝΟ 100 ms πάνω  :One thumb up:

----------


## darkmoon

> 10 το βράδυ χτες και το νετ σερνότανε...μπήκα σε server και είχα 56% (!) packetloss...ούτε στην Ταϊλάνδη και να βρέχει συνεχόμενα, να ήταν η γραμμή...
> 
> ping ΜΟΝΟ 100 ms πάνω


Τοπικά είσαι εντάξει;
Κάνε ένα ping 1000 πακέτων στο modem σου να το τσεκάρεις.

----------


## hammered

For what it is worth, εγώ βλέπω τις τελευταίες 2(?) μέρες lagάρισμα στο browsing in general...

----------


## iznodur

Πρόσφατα αναζητούσα δίκτυο για να φύγω από την HOL καθώς μετακόμισα και δεν έχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή, η εμπειρία Cyta που αποκόμισα από το τηλέφωνο ήταν τραγική

----------


## senkradvii

Έχει περάσει ήδη μια εβδομάδα από τότε που υπέβαλα την καταγγελία μου και επίσημα μέσω email στην υπηρεσία παραπόνων της CYTA και δεν έχω λάβει ουδεμία απόκριση. Ούτε καν μια τυποποιημένη. Αυτό δυστυχώς με κάνει να υποθέσω μια καλοπροαίρετη εκδοχή ότι υπάρχει μεγάλος όγκος παραπόνων άρα δυσκολίας αντιμετώπισής τους και μια κακοπροαίρετη εκδοχή ότι τα παράπονα και οι καταγγελίας πάνε απλά στον κάδο των αχρήστων. Κρίμα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ γκρίνια, παράπονο και σταυρίδια.

29 Σεπτέμβρη σήμερα. Θα τον στείλετε επιτέλους τον γ@μημένο έντυπο λογαριασμό ?
Αύριο λήγει η προθεσμία πληρωμής και σε 9 ημέρες θα μου στείλετε απειλητικό sms για διακοπή υπηρεσιών.

Υπάρχει λόγος καταγγελίας σύμβασης, λόγω μη παροχής λογαριασμού ?
BTW ένφια πλήρωσα   επειδή με ενημερώσανε, στέλνουν και email    :Razz:

----------


## Godian

> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ γκρίνια, παράπονο και σταυρίδια.
> 
> 29 Σεπτέμβρη σήμερα. Θα τον στείλετε επιτέλους τον γ@μημένο έντυπο λογαριασμό ?
> Αύριο λήγει η προθεσμία πληρωμής και σε 9 ημέρες θα μου στείλετε απειλητικό sms για διακοπή υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Υπάρχει λόγος καταγγελίας σύμβασης, λόγω μη παροχής λογαριασμού ?
> BTW ένφια πλήρωσα   επειδή με ενημερώσανε, στέλνουν και email


με το παλιο λογαριασμο μπορεις να πας να πληρωσεις. Δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου

----------


## dimitri_ns

> με το παλιο λογαριασμο μπορεις να πας να πληρωσεις. Δεν ηρθε και το τελος του κοσμου


Εχεις μετοχές ? Θα τους κυνηγάω να τους πληρώσω ?
Αντί να πληρώνω στο περίπου χωρίς λογαριασμό, μήπως να βάλω κάβα ?
Εχω κι ένα λογαριασμό του 2012. Να προτιμήσω αυτόν ?
Εχω κι έναν της ΔΕΗ. Περνάει ?

----------


## Godian

> Εχεις μετοχές ? Θα τους κυνηγάω να τους πληρώσω ?
> Αντί να πληρώνω στο περίπου χωρίς λογαριασμό, μήπως να βάλω κάβα ?
> Εχω κι ένα λογαριασμό του 2012. Να προτιμήσω αυτόν ?
> Εχω κι έναν της ΔΕΗ. Περνάει ?


Ότι να ναι. 
Εγώ για να μη σκας τζάμπα το λέω. Υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα πράγματα να νευριασεις. 
Και να μην το πληρώσεις ποτέ δε με νοιάζει φίλε μου. Ότι θέλεις κάνε. Πήγαινε στον ΟΤΕ που τον στέλνει κατευθείαν. 

Μπορείς να μπεις και στην ηλεκτρονική τους πύλη και να τον δεις. Άμα κοβεσαι τόσο

----------


## senkradvii

Off Topic





> Εχεις μετοχές ? Θα τους κυνηγάω να τους πληρώσω ?
> Αντί να πληρώνω στο περίπου χωρίς λογαριασμό, μήπως να βάλω κάβα ?
> Εχω κι ένα λογαριασμό του 2012. Να προτιμήσω αυτόν ?
> Εχω κι έναν της ΔΕΗ. Περνάει ?


Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν σωστό τα νεύρα σου να τα κρατάς για τη CΥΤΑ ή οποιοσδήποτε σου φταίει δηλαδή. Ο φίλος πήγε να σου προτείνει μια λύση (η οποία είναι και βάσιμη) με όλη τη καλή διάθεση. Βρίσκω την αντίδρασή σου πως ήταν εντελώς ανάρμοστη.

----------


## Kosttis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Εχω συνδεση στο γραφειο στην περιοχη του Ελληνικου Αττικης στον ΟΤΕ 4mbps internet, isdn γραμμή (με δευτερο νουμερο για το φαξ) απεριοριστα σταθερα στα 35€
πήρα προσφορά από cyta με 30€ για 2 νουμερα, 24 mbps, 600 λεπτα προς ολους και κινητα μέσα δωρο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο με 2 ασυρματα τηλεφωνα.
Βασικά ανησυχω για την ποιότητα του δικτυου και τη λειτουργεια του φαξ λογω voip. 
Ειναι κάποιος απο τη περιοχη που να εχει εμπειρια σχετικη με το δικτυο, την εξυπηρέτηση και τη ποιοτητα? ΕΙναι γραφειο και δεν θελω μεγαλα ρισκα!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Εγώ στην θέση σου θα καταργούσα την isdn και θα αναβάθμιζα την adsl από το να πάω στην cyta. Όσο για το φαξ μπορείς να κάνεις φορητοτητα σε ένα παροχο όπως omnivoice, yuboto, modulus.

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Εχω συνδεση στο γραφειο στην περιοχη του Ελληνικου Αττικης στον ΟΤΕ 4mbps internet, isdn γραμμή (με δευτερο νουμερο για το φαξ) απεριοριστα σταθερα στα 35€
> πήρα προσφορά από cyta με 30€ για 2 νουμερα, 24 mbps, 600 λεπτα προς ολους και κινητα μέσα δωρο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο με 2 ασυρματα τηλεφωνα.
> Βασικά ανησυχω για την ποιότητα του δικτυου και τη λειτουργεια του φαξ λογω voip. 
> Ειναι κάποιος απο τη περιοχη που να εχει εμπειρια σχετικη με το δικτυο, την εξυπηρέτηση και τη ποιοτητα? ΕΙναι γραφειο και δεν θελω μεγαλα ρισκα!
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ!


Το ΦΑΞ στο VoIP των σταθερών παρόχων (Cyta, ΟΤΕ κλπ) σπάνια έχει προβλήματα. Μία φορά μου έτυχε πρόβλημα σε VoIP γραμμή της Forthnet.
Αν η γραμμή είναι σταθερή (χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις εννοώ) και δεν έχεις προβλήματα με το ρεύμα, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το VoIP.
Τα 600 λεπτά τα ζήτησες εσύ; Μετά την κατανάλωσή τους χρεώνουν 0,036 ευρώ/λεπτό (μαζί με ΦΠΑ) τις κλήσεις προς σταθερά. Δες λίγο μήπως σε συμφέρει να πας σε κάποιο πακέτο τους με 2000 λεπτα/μήνα για σταθερά.
Τα 4mbps στον ΟΤΕ τα έχεις λόγω του πακέτου σου ή συγχρονίζεις τόσο λόγω απόστασης από τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Godian

Έχει κανείς πάγια εντολή;;;  έκανα κάτι αγορές προχθές και δεν είχε λεφτά η κάρτα. Εχθές έβαλα αλλά σήμερα είδα δε τράβηξαν. Είδε κανείς άμα τα τράβηξαν εχθές;;

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Έχει κανείς πάγια εντολή;;;  έκανα κάτι αγορές προχθές και δεν είχε λεφτά η κάρτα. Εχθές έβαλα αλλά σήμερα είδα δε τράβηξαν. Είδε κανείς άμα τα τράβηξαν εχθές;;


Χθες έγινε η πληρωμή. Μην ανησυχείς θα ξαναγίνει προσπάθεια να τραβήξουν τα χρήματα.

----------


## Godian

> Χθες έγινε η πληρωμή. Μην ανησυχείς θα ξαναγίνει προσπάθεια να τραβήξουν τα χρήματα.


Τα λαμογια. Εμένα μου είπαν γίνεται την τελευταία εργάσιμη μέρα κάθε μήνα. 
Του πλήρωσα μέσα από την ηλεκτρονική τους πύλη τώρα. Λογικά στον επόμενο θα μου χρεωσουν 50 λεπτό πάνω. 
Απλά δεν ήθελα να σπάσω το σερί 3 χρόνια χωρίς να το καθυστερησω.....

----------


## KeyMaKeR

> Του πλήρωσα μέσα από την ηλεκτρονική τους πύλη τώρα.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν έχεις χρήματα μέσα, να σου τα ξανατραβήξουν τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## Godian

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν έχεις χρήματα μέσα, να σου τα ξανατραβήξουν τη Δευτέρα.


Εχω λεφτά μέσα ναι. Έβαλα 29 του μήνα αλλά το απόγευμα. Συνήθως αυτοί τα τραβάνε μεσημέρι. Πάντως είχε 11€ μέσα αλλά δε τα τράβηξαν. 
Τώρα που το πλήρωσα πάλι θα τραβήξουν;;

----------


## Hetfield

Ναι γιατι ειναι αυτοματη η παγια εντολη.

----------


## Godian

Και γιατί δε τα τράβηξαν εχθές. Πουφ. Δε πειράζει ας τα πάρουν. Για τον επόμενο μήνα θα είναι..... 
Δικό μου φταιξιμο ήταν.... 
Θα τους στείλω μυνημα πάντως μπας και το προλάβω....  Αλλά και να τα πάρουν δε πειράζει. 
Απλά βάζω μέσα στη κάρτα τα λεφτά για ένα εξάμηνο να έχει να τραβάει. 
Αλλά να ο ένας θέλει κάρτα να αγορές από τους ebay έφυγαν και όλο έλεγα θα πάω να βάλω λεφτά αλλά δε βόλευε.

----------


## terko

> Έχει κανείς πάγια εντολή;;;  έκανα κάτι αγορές προχθές και δεν είχε λεφτά η κάρτα. Εχθές έβαλα αλλά σήμερα είδα δε τράβηξαν. Είδε κανείς άμα τα τράβηξαν εχθές;;


Εμένα ακόμη δεν έχουν κάνει ανάληψη από Πιστωτική ΕΤΕ και στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό η ανάληψη έγινε πάλι καθυστερημένα (02/09/2016 00:50).

Αυτό έχει ξανασυμβεί δύο-τρεις φορές ακόμη, την μία εξ αυτών όταν είχα αλλάξει πρόγραμμα πέρσι, τους πήρα να τους ρωτήσω τι έγινε και μου είπαν αφού δεν έγινε η χρέωση της κάρτας καλό θα ήταν να τον πληρώσω είτε σε τράπεζα (μετρητά ή Internet Banking) είτε σε κατάστημα CYTA γιατί ενδεχομένως να κόψουν την σύνδεση.

Αφού λοιπόν τον πλήρωσα μέσω Internet Banking μετά από δύο-τρεις ημέρες γίνεται και χρέωση στην πιστωτική κάρτα, εντάξει λέω (όπως και εσύ) δεν πειράζει δεν θα τραβήξουν τον επόμενο μήνα, αλλά που όμως τέτοιο πράγμα.

Ο επόμενος λογαριασμός στην πρώτη σελίδα που αναγράφει "ΟΙ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ" ενώ είχε αρνητικό ποσό, (αυτό που είχε διπλοπληρωθεί) η ανάλυση είχε τέλη του τρέχοντος και του προηγούμενου μήνα δηλαδή σαν να μην είχε πληρωθεί καν ο προηγούμενος διπλοπληρωμένος λογαριασμός, οπότε το τελικό ποσό πληρωμής ήταν πάλι το ίδιο με του προηγούμενου μήνα. Τους τηλεφωνώ ξανά μου λένε θα διορθωθεί, λέω πάλι άστο θα δούμε τον επόμενο μήνα.

Στον επόμενο πάλι τα ίδια και ακόμη χειρότερα, αυτή τη φορά δεν κάνουν όχι μόνο ως όφειλαν την έκπτωση 0,50 € που δεν έκαναν ούτως ή άλλως και στους δύο προηγούμενους λόγω της εντολής έκδοσης μόνο ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού (η εντολή είχε δοθεί ταυτόχρονα με την εντολή αλλαγής προγράμματος τηλεφωνικά 10-15 ημέρες πριν λήξει το προηγούμενο και εκκινήσει το νέο και επίσης ταυτόχρονα είχε επιλεγεί από εμένα μέσα από το my CYTA), αλλά ούτε και αυτή της πάγιας εντολής μέσω πιστωτικής που γινόταν και πριν. 

Λοιπόν τους ξανατηλεφωνώ αλλά αυτή την φορά τους λέω, αν τον επόμενο μήνα δεν διορθώσουν το λογαριασμό και δεν συμψηφίσουν τα ποσά που έχω πληρώσει επιπλέον (αφού εν τω μεταξύ η κάρτα χρεωνόταν κανονικά κάθε μήνα με τα ποσά που αναγράφονταν κάθε φορά στους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονταν) στους επόμενους λογαριασμούς, θα τους φεσώσω στο φουλ το τηλέφωνο με κλήσεις προς κινητά και διεθνής κλήσεις και θα φύγω "και μετά μην είδατε τον Παναή". (Εννοείται πως θα πήγαινα στην τράπεζα να κάνω άρση την πάγιας εντολής χρέωσης της πιστωτικής κάρτας). Τελικά μετά από αυτές τις απειλές οι δύο επόμενοι λογαριασμοί ήταν αρνητικοί, ο τρίτος μειωμένος και ο τέταρτος πλέον επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικά ποσά χρέωσης μετά από έξι μήνες συνολικά. 

Τα παραπάνω όμορφα και ωραία ελάμβαναν χώρα μεταξύ Ιουνίου-Δεκεμβρίου πέρσι, τότε που αυτό το ρημάδι το λογιστήριό τους βρισκόταν σε πλήρη διάλυση, τώρα πάντως τα πράγματα κάπως έχουν συμμορφωθεί.

----------


## MementoMori

Καλησπέρα. Μετα την απογοήτευση που ειχα με τον ΟΤΕ θα γυρίσω αναγκαστικά στην Cyta (ευτυχως που δεν το εκοψα). Εκανα ενα availability test και μου εβγαλε πως ειμαι σε αποσταση 1999 μετρα. Εβαλα στο calculator και μου έβγαλε πως (θεωρητικα) μου δινει ADSL2+ Max Speed στα 16761. Βεβαια εγω με Cyta συνδεομουν στα 7 αλλα η καλωδίωση του σπιτιου ηταν τραγικη. Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ την αλλαξα εντελως οποτε δεν θα πιανω τουλαχιστον 10-12;

----------


## Hetfield

Ποτε μην εισαι σιγουρος. Εκτος απο την καλωδιωση σου και το crosstalk παιζει μεγαλο (αρνητικο) ρολο μεταξυ των ενεργων γραμμων ADSL που εξυπηρετουνται στη γειτονια σου.
Ισως και να πιασεις 10 Mbps, αλλα για παραπανω δυσκολο το κοβω.

----------


## Godian

> Καλησπέρα. Μετα την απογοήτευση που ειχα με τον ΟΤΕ θα γυρίσω αναγκαστικά στην Cyta (ευτυχως που δεν το εκοψα). Εκανα ενα availability test και μου εβγαλε πως ειμαι σε αποσταση 1999 μετρα. Εβαλα στο calculator και μου έβγαλε πως (θεωρητικα) μου δινει ADSL2+ Max Speed στα 16761. Βεβαια εγω με Cyta συνδεομουν στα 7 αλλα η καλωδίωση του σπιτιου ηταν τραγικη. Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ την αλλαξα εντελως οποτε δεν θα πιανω τουλαχιστον 10-12;


Φίλε μου ο αδερφός μου πιάνει 16 που είναι 200 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ. Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. Πραγματικά. Και μια φίλη μου με Wind είναι στο 1 μισή χιλιόμετρο και πιάνει 15.
Παίζουν πάρα πολλά ρόλο

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε μου ο αδερφός μου πιάνει 16 που είναι 200 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ. Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. Πραγματικά. Και μια φίλη μου με Wind είναι στο 1 μισή χιλιόμετρο και πιάνει 15.
> Παίζουν πάρα πολλά ρόλο


Εγώ με 17 θόρυβο με fastpath είμαι στα 10

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ...Τους τηλεφωνώ ξανά μου λένε θα διορθωθεί, λέω πάλι άστο θα δούμε τον επόμενο μήνα.Στον επόμενο πάλι τα ίδια...


Περίπου τα ίδια και σε μένα. Πριν 14 μήνες μου έστειλαν sms ότι στον επόμενο λογαριασμό θα γίνει μία πιστωτική διόρθωση και περιμένω... Ευτυχώς το ποσό είναι μικρό.

----------


## Kosttis

> Το ΦΑΞ στο VoIP των σταθερών παρόχων (Cyta, ΟΤΕ κλπ) σπάνια έχει προβλήματα. Μία φορά μου έτυχε πρόβλημα σε VoIP γραμμή της Forthnet.
> Αν η γραμμή είναι σταθερή (χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις εννοώ) και δεν έχεις προβλήματα με το ρεύμα, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το VoIP.
> Τα 600 λεπτά τα ζήτησες εσύ; Μετά την κατανάλωσή τους χρεώνουν 0,036 ευρώ/λεπτό (μαζί με ΦΠΑ) τις κλήσεις προς σταθερά. Δες λίγο μήπως σε συμφέρει να πας σε κάποιο πακέτο τους με 2000 λεπτα/μήνα για σταθερά.
> Τα 4mbps στον ΟΤΕ τα έχεις λόγω του πακέτου σου ή συγχρονίζεις τόσο λόγω απόστασης από τον ΟΤΕ;


4 mbps τα εχω λόγω συμβλαίου. ρώτησα και για περισσοτρες ωρες ομιλίας και μου είπαν 20 ώρες απεριόριστα με πάγιο στα 36.

Ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε προσφορά 35 ευρω για 24mbps, απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 λεπτά κινητα. και 40 ευρώ με επιπλέον 6 ωρες κινητα.

το σοβαρό ζήτημα που προέκυψε είναι το θέμα της φορητότητας. εγώ έχω μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή με δυο κανάλια φωνής. ΑΝ η Cyta έχει τη δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει τη γραμμή μου με τα δυο κανάλια φωνής τότε όλα καλα. Αν όμως δεν μπορει και πρέπει να μετατρεψω το δευτερο καναλι φωνής σε ξεχωριστή τηλεφωνική γραμμή ωστε να μεταφερθει, τότε κολλήσαμε. Ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε γι αυτό πως θα με αφήσει 12-15 μέρεςχωρις τηλέφωνο και Internet για να το υλοποιήσει. Άρα απαγορέυτικό σενάριο για το γραφείο και πρακτικά κολλάω στον ΟΤΕ. 
Πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν πως κάποιοι πάροχοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το μεταφέρουν ως έχει ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι.
Ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω?

----------


## mike_871

η τηλεφωνια τις cyta ειναι voip οποτε θα σου δωσει τους αριθμους που θελεις πολυ ευκολα, για μεταφορα 12-15 μερες αλλα οχι χωρις υπηρεσεις, οι υπηρεσεις θα διακοπουν για λιγη ωρα

----------


## NexTiN

> 4 mbps τα εχω λόγω συμβλαίου. ρώτησα και για περισσοτρες ωρες ομιλίας και μου είπαν 20 ώρες απεριόριστα με πάγιο στα 36.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ μου έδωσε προσφορά 35 ευρω για 24mbps, απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 λεπτά κινητα. και 40 ευρώ με επιπλέον 6 ωρες κινητα.
> 
> το σοβαρό ζήτημα που προέκυψε είναι το θέμα της φορητότητας. εγώ έχω μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή με δυο κανάλια φωνής. ΑΝ η Cyta έχει τη δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει τη γραμμή μου με τα δυο κανάλια φωνής τότε όλα καλα. Αν όμως δεν μπορει και πρέπει να μετατρεψω το δευτερο καναλι φωνής σε ξεχωριστή τηλεφωνική γραμμή ωστε να μεταφερθει, τότε κολλήσαμε. Ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε γι αυτό πως θα με αφήσει 12-15 μέρεςχωρις τηλέφωνο και Internet για να το υλοποιήσει. Άρα απαγορέυτικό σενάριο για το γραφείο και πρακτικά κολλάω στον ΟΤΕ. 
> Πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν πως κάποιοι πάροχοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το μεταφέρουν ως έχει ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι.
> Ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω?


Διευκρίνηση. Έχεις 2 κανάλια με έναν αριθμό ή 2 κανάλια με 2 αριθμούς (κεφαλικό & MSN)??

Αν είναι το 1ο δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το πόσα κανάλια έχεις, απλά ζητάνε τον αριθμό και σου δίνουν όσα κανάλια συμφωνήσατε.

Αν είναι το 2ο θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν τους αριθμούς ως κεφαλικό και MSN αλλιώς θα φάει απόρριψη.

Δεν χρειάζεται πάντως να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή. Χωρίς τηλέφωνο μένεις για λίγη ώρα μέχρι να γίνει η μικτονόμηση στο DSLAM της Cyta, στον γενικό κατανεμητή.

Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω λίγο για την προσφορά που δέχτηκες. Αναφέρεις ότι σου δίνουν δώρο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με 2 ασύρματα τηλέφωνα. Η Cyta δεν τρέχει κάποια τέτοια προσφορά αυτό τον καιρό. Η μόνη υπηρεσία που ξέρω να δίνει, που έχει λειτουργίες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου με ασύρματα, είναι με κονσόλα SIEMENS DX800A την οποία όμως πληρώνεις και βγαίνει κάπου στο 300άρι. Είναι προσφορά του κέντρου που σε κάλεσε ή σου πουλήσαν φίδια για να σε κάνουν πελάτη?? Θα σε συμβούλευα να καλέσεις στο 2155013877 και να το διευκρινήσεις, διότι αν υπογράψεις, μετά το κέντρο που σε κάλεσε μπορεί να πει ότι δεν κατάλαβες καλά, κλπ...

----------


## djuan1988

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Cyta κάνει κάποιου είδους traffic shaping στις streaming υπηρεσίες κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής.

Κάθε μέρα το βραδάκι πχ το Twitch σέρνεται απίστευτα, συνέχεια κάνει buffering ή streaming τρομερά χαμηλής ποιότητας.

Όταν δοκιμάζω με το VPN του πανεπιστημίου όλα δουλεύουν άψογα. 

Μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να δοκιμάσει και να το επιβεβαιώσει;

----------


## Godian

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Cyta κάνει κάποιου είδους traffic shaping στις streaming υπηρεσίες κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής.
> 
> Κάθε μέρα το βραδάκι πχ το Twitch σέρνεται απίστευτα, συνέχεια κάνει buffering ή streaming τρομερά χαμηλής ποιότητας.
> 
> Όταν δοκιμάζω με το VPN του πανεπιστημίου όλα δουλεύουν άψογα. 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να δοκιμάσει και να το επιβεβαιώσει;


Πες μου τι θέλεις να δω φίλε μου και θα το κάνω

----------


## djuan1988

> Πες μου τι θέλεις να δω φίλε μου και θα το κάνω


Αυτό που έγραψα. Δηλαδή να δοκιμάσεις πχ κάποιο κανάλι στο twitch με και χωρίς vpn και να δεις αν έχει διαφορά στην ταχύτητα του streaming.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Cyta κάνει κάποιου είδους traffic shaping στις streaming υπηρεσίες κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής.
> 
> Κάθε μέρα το βραδάκι πχ το Twitch σέρνεται απίστευτα, συνέχεια κάνει buffering ή streaming τρομερά χαμηλής ποιότητας.
> 
> Όταν δοκιμάζω με το VPN του πανεπιστημίου όλα δουλεύουν άψογα. 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να δοκιμάσει και να το επιβεβαιώσει;


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κόβουν τις υπηρεσίες. Μπορεί είτε να είναι στα όριά του κάποιο κύκλωμα διασύνδεσης, είτε να αντιμετωπίζει τεχνικό πρόβλημα. Με το VPN του πανεπιστημίου, όλη σου η κίνηση internet δρομολογείται μέσω αυτού, άρα χρησιμοποιείς τα διεθνή/εθνικά κυκλώματα του πανεπιστημίου, οπότε αν αυτά λειτουργούν σωστά, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## djuan1988

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κόβουν τις υπηρεσίες. Μπορεί είτε να είναι στα όριά του κάποιο κύκλωμα διασύνδεσης, είτε να αντιμετωπίζει τεχνικό πρόβλημα. Με το VPN του πανεπιστημίου, όλη σου η κίνηση internet δρομολογείται μέσω αυτού, άρα χρησιμοποιείς τα διεθνή/εθνικά κυκλώματα του πανεπιστημίου, οπότε αν αυτά λειτουργούν σωστά, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Λογικά αυτό συμβαίνει.

Με το YouTube δεν έχω πρόβλημα και βλέπω ότι έχουν διασύνδεση στη χώρα μας. 

Με το Twitch και το Vimeo υπάρχει πρόβλημα και βλέπω ότι βγαίνουν με διαφορετικό πάροχο προς το εξωτερικό. Cogent το ΕΔΕΤ και Level3 και άλλες η Cyta.

Προφανώς έχει μπουκώσει η Cyta προς το εξωτερικό (κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής).

----------


## darkmoon

Ποιο βραδάκι.Αυτήν την ώρα δεν μπορείς ουσιαστικά να δεις twitch tv από το πολύ lag.

----------


## Kosttis

> Διευκρίνηση. Έχεις 2 κανάλια με έναν αριθμό ή 2 κανάλια με 2 αριθμούς (κεφαλικό & MSN)??
> 
> Αν είναι το 1ο δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το πόσα κανάλια έχεις, απλά ζητάνε τον αριθμό και σου δίνουν όσα κανάλια συμφωνήσατε.
> 
> Αν είναι το 2ο θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν τους αριθμούς ως κεφαλικό και MSN αλλιώς θα φάει απόρριψη.
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται πάντως να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή. Χωρίς τηλέφωνο μένεις για λίγη ώρα μέχρι να γίνει η μικτονόμηση στο DSLAM της Cyta, στον γενικό κατανεμητή.
> 
> Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω λίγο για την προσφορά που δέχτηκες. Αναφέρεις ότι σου δίνουν δώρο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με 2 ασύρματα τηλέφωνα. Η Cyta δεν τρέχει κάποια τέτοια προσφορά αυτό τον καιρό. Η μόνη υπηρεσία που ξέρω να δίνει, που έχει λειτουργίες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου με ασύρματα, είναι με κονσόλα SIEMENS DX800A την οποία όμως πληρώνεις και βγαίνει κάπου στο 300άρι. Είναι προσφορά του κέντρου που σε κάλεσε ή σου πουλήσαν φίδια για να σε κάνουν πελάτη?? Θα σε συμβούλευα να καλέσεις στο 2155013877 και να το διευκρινήσεις, διότι αν υπογράψεις, μετά το κέντρο που σε κάλεσε μπορεί να πει ότι δεν κατάλαβες καλά, κλπ...


Πράγματι λίγο πριν τη υπογραφή της σύμβασης με κάλεσαν από το κατάστημα και αναγνώρισαν το λάθος τους πως θα μου έδιναν το κέντρο για δώρο.
Είχα επηρεαστεί πάντως με τέτοια προσφορά και τώρα δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να φύγω για να γλιτώσω 5 Ευρώ το μήνα.
Πάντως δεν έχω αποφασίσει τι θα κάνω με τη σύνδεση.
Και για την υφιστάμενη σύνδεσή μου, έχω 2 κανάλια,  ένα κεφαλικό και ένα msn νούμερο.

----------


## mastervovan

Είμαι συνδρομητης CYTA 
2012 ADSL / απεριόριστα λεπτα προς CYTA

Μετακόμιση + αναβάθμιση σύνδεσης 

2013 VDSL /απεριόριστα CYTA
2013 είχε πρόβλημα το σπίτι (μακριά από το κέντρο κτλ) και πήγα σε HOL (50ρι + απεριόριστα σταθερά κόσμου). Πολύ καλύτερα αλλά πολύ πιο ακριβά.

μετακόμιση 
O HOL δεν είχε διαθέσιμο VDSL στο νέο σπίτι. Αναγκαστικά επέστρεψα στη CYTA. 
Πρόστιμο από HOL για διακοπή συμβολαίου. 

2014-σήμερα VDSL 35 Cyta.  Πιάνει μέχρι 24 στις καλές μέρες. Αλλά έχω απεριόριστα προς CYTA και επικοινωνώ με Κύπρο (σε κινητά) πολύ φτηνά. Διακοπές πολύ σπάνιες (ίσως δύο φορές στον χρόνο και συνήθως λείπω από σπίτι όταν γίνεται). Η εναλλακτική είναι ΟΤΕ. Θα δίνει 50ρι αλλά απεριόριστα μόνο σε σταθερά Κύπρου. 

Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος

----------


## lagaras

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,εδώ και αρκετές μέρες παρατηρώ μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το wi-fi,και εννοώ οτι ενώ με καλώδιο από λάπτοπ είμαι στην ίδια ταχύτητα που ήμουνα πάντα,ασύρματα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τρεις διαφορετικές συσκευές που το έχω τσεκάρει,δλδ σχεδόν μηδενική ταχύτητα και πολλές φορές και καθόλου σήμα...έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα?

----------


## yiannis010

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,εδώ και αρκετές μέρες παρατηρώ μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το wi-fi,και εννοώ οτι ενώ με καλώδιο από λάπτοπ είμαι στην ίδια ταχύτητα που ήμουνα πάντα,ασύρματα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τρεις διαφορετικές συσκευές που το έχω τσεκάρει,δλδ σχεδόν μηδενική ταχύτητα και πολλές φορές και καθόλου σήμα...έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα?


κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εφαγε τα ψωμια του.εκτος και αν ειναι καινουργια συσκευη.με wifi μην ψαχνεις λυση.τηλεφωνεις και δηλωνειςι βλαβη οποτε ζητας και αντικατασταση

----------


## lagaras

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,ναι είναι τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια το ίδιο ρούτερ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ,ναι είναι τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια το ίδιο ρούτερ


Και πες μας αν θα στ' αλλάξουνε pls

----------


## yiannis010

> Και πες μας αν θα στ' αλλάξουνε pls


τα αλλαζουνε τα ρουτερ .θα σε πρηξουν λιγο αλλα θα το αλλαξουνε
2 εχω αλλαξει

----------


## leo06

δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή οχι αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες παρατήρησα οτι η ip που παίρνω είναι απο Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα βρίσκομαι, όσες φορές και αν έκανα αποσύνδεση πότε δεν παίρνω ip απο Πάτρα, δεν μου έχει συμβεί ξανά ουτε με ΟΤΕ ούτε με wind παλιότερα αλλά και με Cyta μόνο τελευταίες μέρες έγινε αυτό

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν ειναι παραλογο, θεωρητικα μπορει να γινει αντιστοιχηση IP σε οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο range.

Εχει κανεις VDSL απο Cyta μεσω καφαο να μας πει εντυπωσεις;

----------


## Cosmonaut

VDSL 50/5 από καμπίνα μόλις εχθές. Επειδή έλειψα και είχε τον παλιό εξοπλισμό πάνω κατά την αλλαγή είχε συγχρονίσει σε ADSL και δεν γύρναγε σε VDSL με τον καινούργιο εξοπλισμό αν δεν ερχόταν τεχνικός να συνδεθεί με το analyzer (ανέφερε οτι είναι γνωστό bug).
Μέχρι στιγμής άψογα.

----------


## manospcistas

Τις τελευταίες μέρες, συγκεκριμένα λίγο μετά την βλάβη στην Β. Ελλάδα, έχω παρατηρήσει αλλαγή στην δρομολόγηση των υπηρεσιών της Google.
Ενώ πριν οι συνδέσεις κατέληγαν είτε σε κάποια IP της Cyta (~15ms) ή σε servers στη Σόφια (~60ms), τώρα βλέπω δρομολόγηση μέσω Level3 στο Λονδίνο για να καταλήξει πολλές φορές πάλι στην Σόφια, με όλες τις υπηρεσίες πλέον >100ms. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ασχοληθούν από την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη; Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αλλαγή στο tracert www.google.gr ;

----------


## yiannis010

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες, συγκεκριμένα λίγο μετά την βλάβη στην Β. Ελλάδα, έχω παρατηρήσει αλλαγή στην δρομολόγηση των υπηρεσιών της Google.
> Ενώ πριν οι συνδέσεις κατέληγαν είτε σε κάποια IP της Cyta (~15ms) ή σε servers στη Σόφια (~60ms), τώρα βλέπω δρομολόγηση μέσω Level3 στο Λονδίνο για να καταλήξει πολλές φορές πάλι στην Σόφια, με όλες τις υπηρεσίες πλέον >100ms. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ασχοληθούν από την Τεχνική Υποστήριξη; Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αλλαγή στο tracert www.google.gr ;


δεν ηξερα πως ειχε προβλημα η β.ελλαδα αλλα καποια στιγμη το σαββατο επεσε το ιντερνετ .δεν ξερω τι ωρα επανηλθε γιατι επεσα για υπνο.οταν εκανα ελεγχο για ταχυτητα και ms  διαπιστωθηκε απιστευτη ασταθεια με τις υπηρεσιες να ειναι στο 130ms  .οποτε κυριακη που ειδα οτι το προβλημα συνεχιζε το δηλωσα σαν βλαβη. μεχρι τωρα οπως βλεπω το προβλημα που δηλωσα γραφει σε επεξεργασια

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ παρατήρησα αστάθεια στα Online games. Έχω περισσότερο ping

----------


## lak100

δηλωσα βαλβη για χαμηλο συχρονισμο την τριτη 15/11 πεμπτη λαμβανω ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα οτι θα ερθει τεχνικος περαν του οτι θα κατσω χωρις ιντερνετ το Σαββατοκυριακο ημουν δεσμευμενος περιμενωντας τηλεφωνο απο τεχνικο  απαραδεκτη πολιτικη τεχνικος λεει 1-3 εργασιμες απαιτω ενα τηλεφωνο για να ειμαι ομηρος χωρις λογο

----------


## NexTiN

Εντάξει, δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ρε αδερφέ. Χαμηλό συγχρονισμό έχεις, όχι καθόλου. Κουτσά στραβά, έχεις υπηρεσίες. Αν ήσουν σε άλλο πάροχο, το 20ήμερο θα το είχες σίγουρο (βλέπε Wind)...

----------


## You lied

> Εντάξει, δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ρε αδερφέ. Χαμηλό συγχρονισμό έχεις, όχι καθόλου. Κουτσά στραβά, έχεις υπηρεσίες. Αν ήσουν σε άλλο πάροχο, το 20ήμερο θα το είχες σίγουρο (βλέπε Wind)...


Όχι απλά 20ήμερο, θα είχε ΚΑΙ παρότρυνση να το φτιάξει μόνος του ΚΑΙ χρέωση τεχνικού ΚΑΙ μια τεράστια περίπτωση να μην λυθεί η βλαβη.

----------


## lak100

1 mbps εχω με ενοχλει πυο δεν υπαρχει καμια συννενοηση με τον τεχνικο

----------


## Atheros

> Όχι απλά 20ήμερο, θα είχε ΚΑΙ παρότρυνση να το φτιάξει μόνος του ΚΑΙ χρέωση τεχνικού ΚΑΙ μια τεράστια περίπτωση να μην λυθεί η βλαβη.


Wind.....ανοίγει να μπείς μέσα, και μόλις υπογράψεις....σε πετά πίσω από ένα ΝΑΤ , σου δίνει και 2 αριθμούς κινητού με δήθεν δώρα που θές 40 € κάρτες το χρόνο να τους διατηρείς (5€x4)x2 αφού θέλει ανανέωση ανά τρίμηνο.....σύν όλα αυτά που γράφει ο φίλος παραπάνω....! :No no:

----------


## yiannis010

μετα το προβλημα που ειχε δημιουργηθει στην β.ελλαδα και δηλωσα μεγαλη ασταθεια γραμμης και πολυ υψηλο ping λυθηκε ως προς την σταθεροτητα της γραμμης . σε οτι αφορα το ping με ενημερωσανε πως ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια του αποδεκτου. σε ερωτηση αν ειναι αποδεκτο απο το 25 με 30 να βρεθει στα 110  μου ειπανε πως ναι ειναι αποδεκτο. απο κει και περα ο θεος βοηθος. ελπιζω να ξανα επανελθει εκει που ηταν απο καποιο τυχαιο γεγονος

----------


## nkar

Απο το διάγραμμα βλέπω οτι απο 26peak και 25 μεσο ορο ολη τη μέρα ?(για 30αρα γραμμη) πέφτεις στα 24 στις 10 το βράδυ

Αυτή είναι η μόνη πτώση ταχύτητας ή έχει χειροτερέψει?
(φαντάζομαι αυτή η ταχύτητα είναι για ένα connection , με 2 τερματίζει στα 30)
packet loss έχεις?





> Μετά τις 8 το βράδυ, υπάρχει πρόβλημα εδώ και μήνες. Η εικόνα είναι από το Samknows για το διάστημα 1η Ιανουαρίου έως σήμερα, η βύθιση είναι εμφανής.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174802

----------


## heavysmok

Καλησπέρα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ τα υψηλά ping, το κατάλαβα από παιχνίδια που παίζω online. Σε Γερμανικό server πάντοτε είχα max 60ms, τώρα στην καλύτερη έχω 70+++.

*Το traceroute σε www.google.gr μου επιστρέφει και εμένα Level3:*

Tracing route to www.google.gr [216.58.209.35]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  195.14.152.202
  3    14 ms    14 ms    13 ms  178-103-33.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.33]
  4    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  195.14.131.94
  5    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  78-2-220.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.220]
  6    75 ms    74 ms    74 ms  ae55.edge5.London1.Level3.net [212.187.138.213] 
  7    60 ms    60 ms    60 ms  ae-115-3501.edge3.London15.Level3.net [4.69.167.74]
  8    60 ms    60 ms    60 ms  ae-115-3501.edge3.London15.Level3.net [4.69.167.74]
  9    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  Google-level3-3x10G.London.Level3.net [4.68.62.18]
 10    82 ms    82 ms   117 ms  209.85.243.43
 11    75 ms    77 ms    78 ms  66.249.95.63
 12    90 ms    81 ms    87 ms  216.239.47.199
 13    80 ms    81 ms    81 ms  216.239.47.134
 14    76 ms    75 ms    75 ms  209.85.251.179
 15    94 ms   111 ms    97 ms  209.85.241.98
 16    78 ms    78 ms    79 ms  209.85.254.149
 17    94 ms    94 ms    94 ms  216.239.40.155
 18    94 ms    94 ms    94 ms  waw02s05-in-f3.1e100.net [216.58.209.35]

Trace complete.

*Σε Γερμανικό server (frankfurt) μου επιστρέφει:*

C:\Users\heavysmok>tracert 84.200.38.142

Tracing route to 84.200.38.142 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  195.14.152.202
  3    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  178-103-33.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.33]
  4    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  195.14.131.94
  5    13 ms    14 ms    14 ms  i1-med-g0-0-4.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.207]
  6    17 ms    18 ms    15 ms  78-2-222.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.222]
  7    78 ms    71 ms    71 ms  80.249.210.43 *από Ολλανδία μας πάει Γερμανία (Organization:Amsterdam Internet Exchange B.V.)*
  8    93 ms   103 ms    99 ms  fra-eq5-01gw.voxility.net [109.163.235.189]
  9    71 ms    72 ms    72 ms  fra-eq5-01c.voxility.net [109.163.237.26]
 10    72 ms    71 ms    70 ms  fra-in8-01c.voxility.net [5.254.88.201]
 11    75 ms    75 ms    75 ms  lh28933.voxility.net [5.254.86.26]
 12    84 ms    82 ms    94 ms  fra4.xe-0-1-0.accelerated.de [84.200.230.81]
 13    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  84.200.38.131
 14    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  84.200.38.142

Trace complete.

Στον συγκεκριμένο πάντα περνούσα από Ρουμανία μεριά. Βέβαια με την βοήθεια vpn έχω και πάλι max 60ms εδώ, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει αλλάξει η cyta και μεγάλωσαν τα ping.

Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν όταν είδα αυτό εδώ: http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...et=Cyta.CPCCW1

Υ.Γ1 Ζω Βόρεια Ελλάδα.
Υ.Γ2 Η γραμμή είναι σε fast path

----------


## lak100

μετα απο μια βδομαδα δηλωμενης βλαβης ηρθε σημερα ο τεχνικος και ειναι βλαβη που πρεπει να φτιαξει ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδη ποση γκαντεμια

----------


## gravis

H cyta σου κατεβάζει αν το ζητήσεις το SNR στα 6db?

----------


## NexTiN

> H cyta σου κατεβάζει αν το ζητήσεις το SNR στα 6db?


Ανάλογα σε τι DSLAM σε έχουν. Αν είσαι σε Ericsson το Default είναι 8dB και δεν έχουν 6άρι. Αν είσαι σε Alcatel και τους πρήξεις λίγο, το κατεβάζουν. Επίσης, αν παίζεις τώρα πάνω από 12Mbps, ζήτα να σε βάλουν σε No_RFI προφίλ (αν δεν είσαι ήδη). Γεμίζει το GAP που έχουν οι συχνότητες και κερδίζεις συγχρονισμό. Αν είσαι κάτω από 12Mbps έχει λίγη εως καθόλου διαφορά...

Αν είσαι με VDSL 35 ή 50, ζήτα Profile 8b με SNR 6dB.

----------


## Godian

Αν είσαι gamer όμως όλα αυτά δεν σε συμφερουν

----------


## mpoukomass

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...i-cyta-ellados 
δια των πλεον επισημων χειλεων τελος λοιπον η συτα ελλαδος οπως την ξεραμε.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...i-cyta-ellados 
> δια των πλεον επισημων χειλεων τελος λοιπον η συτα ελλαδος οπως την ξεραμε.


http://http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/963405-Cyta-%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC%CE%B4%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%87%CF%89%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CF%8C%CF%82-%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BB%CE%BF-Cyta-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AE%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B4%CF%85%CF%84%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## nnn

> Απο το διάγραμμα βλέπω οτι απο 26peak και 25 μεσο ορο ολη τη μέρα ?(για 30αρα γραμμη) πέφτεις στα 24 στις 10 το βράδυ
> 
> Αυτή είναι η μόνη πτώση ταχύτητας ή έχει χειροτερέψει?
> (φαντάζομαι αυτή η ταχύτητα είναι για ένα connection , με 2 τερματίζει στα 30)
> packet loss έχεις?


Το Samknows μετράει με multithread downloads. Packet loss έχω ελάχιστο <1%

----------


## Godian

Ενώ όλες οι ρυθμίσεις του ίντερνετ έδειχναν ότι όλα ήταν καλά. Οι συσκευές δεν είχαν ίντερνετ καμία, ούτε με WiFi,  ούτε με καλώδιο. Παίζει να τα πίνει το ρούτερ σιγά σιγά. Το έκανα επανεκκίνηση το ρούτερ μετά από 10 λεπτά το ξανά έκανε, και τώρα όλα καλά.....

----------


## vforvendetta85

Μόνο δικό της ρούτερ μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## yiannis010

> Μόνο δικό της ρούτερ μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις;


απ οτι ξερω ναι. δεν εχω ακουσει περιπτωση που καποιος αλλαξε το ρουτερ της cyta με καποιο αλλο εκτος αν ηταν και το αλλο της εταιρειας.

----------


## Godian

> Μόνο δικό της ρούτερ μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις;


Νομίζω μπορείς να βάλεις και άλλο ρούτερ, αλλά πρέπει να το συνδέσεις πάνω στις cyta για το τηλέφωνο. Αν δε σε νοιάζει το τηλέφωνο καθόλου. Ναι μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο θέλεις

----------


## vforvendetta85

Σε 1,5 μήνα τελειώνει το συμβόλαιό μου με την hol και ξεκινάω σιγά-σιγά να κοιτάω τι συμβαίνει στην αγορά. Το τηλέφωνο με ενδιαφέρει, μα περισσότερο με καίει να χρησιμοποιώ το αγαπητό μου linksys.  :Smile: 

Θα τους ρωτήσω για να είμαι σίγουρος! Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## dimangelid

> Σε 1,5 μήνα τελειώνει το συμβόλαιό μου με την hol και ξεκινάω σιγά-σιγά να κοιτάω τι συμβαίνει στην αγορά. Το τηλέφωνο με ενδιαφέρει, μα περισσότερο με καίει να χρησιμοποιώ το αγαπητό μου linksys. 
> 
> Θα τους ρωτήσω για να είμαι σίγουρος! Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Αν το Linksys είναι router και όχι modem/router, τότε μπορείς να ζητήσεις από την Cyta να σου βάλει σε Bridge το δικό της και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό σου router. Έτσι θα έχεις της Cyta ως modem για τον συγχρονισμό και την τηλεφωνία και το δικό σου για router.

Αν είναι modem/router τότε θα λειτουργεί μόνο για internet.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Παρέλειψα τη λέξη μόντεμ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Έθεσα ερώτημα στο support και μου απάντησαν και έχεις δίκιο (όπως και ο Godian).

----------


## heavysmok

Καλησπέρα. Πλέον δεν βλέπω Level3 και αυτό γιατί ενεργοποιήθηκε μάλλον και πάλι το PCCW Frankfurt (http://prnt.sc/ddlr9n).

C:\Users\heavysmok>tracert www.google.gr

Tracing route to www.google.gr [216.58.209.35]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  195.14.152.202
  3    13 ms    14 ms    14 ms  178-103-33.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.33]
  4    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  195.14.131.94
  5    17 ms    14 ms    14 ms  78-2-220.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.220]
  6    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  72.14.205.232
  7    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  209.85.244.181
  8    39 ms    39 ms    39 ms  209.85.240.160
  9    52 ms    65 ms    52 ms  72.14.238.199
 10    52 ms    52 ms    51 ms  209.85.251.189
 11    53 ms    53 ms    52 ms  209.85.254.199
 12    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  216.239.40.153
 13    51 ms    52 ms    51 ms  www.google.gr [216.58.209.35]

Trace complete.


C:\Users\heavysmok>ping www.google.gr

Pinging www.google.gr [216.58.209.35] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 216.58.209.35: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.58.209.35: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.58.209.35: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.58.209.35: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 216.58.209.35:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 52ms, Average = 52ms

*και σε παιχνίδια και πάλι είναι max 55-60 γερμανία.* 

C:\Users\heavysmok>ping 84.200.38.142

Pinging 84.200.38.142 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 84.200.38.142:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 54ms

----------


## gp1

Άντε πάλι με το twitch. Με 300 KB/s τι να δεις;

----------


## djuan1988

Πραγματικά έβαλα τώρα να δω λίγο και ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει buffering. 

Τραγική η κατάσταση.

----------


## kourkos

Καλησπερα σας . Δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλα προσωπικα τα νευρα μου ειναι κροσια στην Βέροια 

Εδω και καμια εβδομαδα περιπου το ιντερνετ σερνετε . Με Pstn πιο γρηγορα θα ανοιγε σελιδες . Την μια αργει να φορτωσει σελιδες την αλλη δεν ανοιγει καθολου . 

Ριχνω το τηλεφωνημα στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη τα κοιτανε μου λενε ολα καλα ειναι στην γραμμη κ αν συνεχιστει ξανα τηλ . Στα καπακια την επομενη μερα τα ιδια . Ξανα τηλεφωνο .... κανουν επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισμεων και το αφηνουμε 1-2 μερες . Ξανα το ιδιο χάλι και ξανα τηλεφωνο .... το δινουν στο τμημα δικτυου και απο ενημερωση που ειχα αλλαζουν ΙΡ ... 1-2 μερες καλα και ξανα παλι τα ιδια . Τα νευρα μου .Μπαινω στην φαση να αλλαξω ρουτερ να στειλω το τομσον μηπως μετα απο 7 χρονια τα εφτυσε . Ηταν κ μια καλη ευκαιρια γιατι το κουμπι Power δεν δουλευε . Το στελνω προχθες Παρασκευη . Σημερα Κυριακη ξανα τα ιδια . 

Απο οτι μου ειπανε στο φεης μπουκ εχουν θεμα καποιοι στην αλεξάνδρεια ( ημαθιας ) δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει δεν το εψαξα να δω . Αυτο που βλεπω παντως στο πιρελι το ρουτερ οτι το λαμπακι με το εικονιδιο του τηλ μια αναβει μια σβηνει και αρκετα λεπτα σβημενο κ εννοειται οτι τηλεφωνο δεν εχω και η συνδεση πιο αργη και απο Pstn . Φυσικα λαπτοπ μια χαρα , καλωδια μια χαρα απο εκει ειμαστε κομπλε 

Τι να πω δεν ξερω

----------


## Godian

> Καλησπερα σας . Δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλα προσωπικα τα νευρα μου ειναι κροσια στην Βέροια 
> 
> Εδω και καμια εβδομαδα περιπου το ιντερνετ σερνετε . Με Pstn πιο γρηγορα θα ανοιγε σελιδες . Την μια αργει να φορτωσει σελιδες την αλλη δεν ανοιγει καθολου . 
> 
> Ριχνω το τηλεφωνημα στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη τα κοιτανε μου λενε ολα καλα ειναι στην γραμμη κ αν συνεχιστει ξανα τηλ . Στα καπακια την επομενη μερα τα ιδια . Ξανα τηλεφωνο .... κανουν επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισμεων και το αφηνουμε 1-2 μερες . Ξανα το ιδιο χάλι και ξανα τηλεφωνο .... το δινουν στο τμημα δικτυου και απο ενημερωση που ειχα αλλαζουν ΙΡ ... 1-2 μερες καλα και ξανα παλι τα ιδια . Τα νευρα μου .Μπαινω στην φαση να αλλαξω ρουτερ να στειλω το τομσον μηπως μετα απο 7 χρονια τα εφτυσε . Ηταν κ μια καλη ευκαιρια γιατι το κουμπι Power δεν δουλευε . Το στελνω προχθες Παρασκευη . Σημερα Κυριακη ξανα τα ιδια . 
> 
> Απο οτι μου ειπανε στο φεης μπουκ εχουν θεμα καποιοι στην αλεξάνδρεια ( ημαθιας ) δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει δεν το εψαξα να δω . Αυτο που βλεπω παντως στο πιρελι το ρουτερ οτι το λαμπακι με το εικονιδιο του τηλ μια αναβει μια σβηνει και αρκετα λεπτα σβημενο κ εννοειται οτι τηλεφωνο δεν εχω και η συνδεση πιο αργη και απο Pstn . Φυσικα λαπτοπ μια χαρα , καλωδια μια χαρα απο εκει ειμαστε κομπλε 
> 
> Τι να πω δεν ξερω


Άμα θέλεις δώσε μας και τα νουνερα της γραμμης σου να τα δούμε

----------


## kourkos

*Godian*

Η εβδομαδα ξεκινησε παντως ως εξης παλι μετα απο τηλ επικοινωνια 

1) ανοιγμα κεντρου δικτυου και κοινης χρησης - αλλαγη ρυθμισεων προσαρμογεα - μετα στην συνδεση πρωτοκολλο ιντερνετ εκδοση 4 (tcp/IPv4) εδωσαν ΙΡ
2) εκαθαριση ιστορικου σε μοζιλα , χρομ κ.α 
3) επαναφορα ξανα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων στο πιρελι 
4) απενεργοποιηση antivirus

μεχρι στιγμης παντως δειχνουν καλα . Επισης για το θεμα τηλεφωνου εφυγα απο θυρα Phone 1 και πηγα σε Phone 2 και το θεμα τηλ λυθηκε . Επισης αλλαξα και θυρα στο καλωδιο εθερνετ το εβαλα στο 4 για να δω μηπως ... μηπως παιζει κατι κ εκει . 

Αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση παντως ειναι οτι με το android που συνδεομαι ασυρματα με το ρουτερ ανοιγει τις σελιδες καρφι 

Μεχρι στιγμης παντως δειχνει οτι παει καλα . Δεν ξερω για αργοτερα , τι να πω αρχιζω και τα παιρνω 



Υ.Γ : Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

----------


## djuan1988

Μια χαρά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου. Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις DNS, λογικά εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## kourkos

> Μια χαρά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου. Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις DNS, λογικά εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.


Σε ευχαριστώ . Στο πρωτόκολλο ίντερνετ έκδοση 4 (tcp/IPv4) είναι στο αυτόματο αυτήν την στιγμή και μέχρι τώρα πάνε όλα καλά . Η Cyta στην σελιδα τους στο Facebook μου είπαν ''Η δυσλειτουργία ελέγχεται πλέον σε δευτεροβάθμιο επίπεδο υποστήριξης - τμήμα δικτύου'' . Επίσης να πω και τα καλά γιατί δεν πρέπει μόνο να λέμε τα άσχημα , οτι με εξυπηρέτησαν πολύ καλά και υπομονετικοί 

Θα δειξει η νεκροψία όπως λέμε   :Smile:

----------


## djuan1988

Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα με το down στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το μεσημέρι;

Ούτε pdf δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικά βλέπω τώρα ότι έφτιαξε, δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έγινε βέβαια.

Με το support τους που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν ενημέρωση για κάτι γενικό, αν και με μερικά tracert που κάναμε τότε για να φτάσει στο google.gr έβγαινε Αγγλία μέσω level3 και δεν κατέληγε εδώ στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Godian

> Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα με το down στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το μεσημέρι;
> 
> Ούτε pdf δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βασικά βλέπω τώρα ότι έφτιαξε, δεν ξέρω τι ώρα έγινε βέβαια.
> 
> Με το support τους που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν ενημέρωση για κάτι γενικό, αν και με μερικά tracert που κάναμε τότε για να φτάσει στο google.gr έβγαινε Αγγλία μέσω level3 και δεν κατέληγε εδώ στην Αθήνα.


Εγω 11 η ωρα τωρα το πρωι εφαγα ενα ντισκονεκτ ωραιο το εκανα επανακκινηση το ρουτερ συγχρονισε πολυ χαμηλα. το ξανα εκανα ηρθε στα ισια του.

παντως απο τη μερα που ειχαν το προβλημα με το καλωδιο μου κανει καμια φορα κολπα.

----------


## Atheros

Η Cyta εδώ κι ένα χρόνο  μου έχει παίξει μια ψιλοαπάτη, και είτε από άγνοια είται με σκοπιμότητα την εφαρμογή κόφτη....ενώ είμαι σε πρόγραμμα εώς 24Mbps με το προφίλ G992.3 σε adsl2 + !!!, συγχρονίζω με οροφή τα 12 Mbps( 11 και κάτι για την ακρίβεια) Κανονικά έπρεπε να έχουν προφίλ G992.5 που δίνει εώς 24( και όσο πιάσει) . Έχω δηλώσει χαμηλό συγχρονισμό στο τεχνικό τμήμα να δω αν θα το βρούνε και να το διορθώσουν.( 2η φορά σε 1 χρόνο, αλλά την προηγούμενη δεν το είχα ανακαλύψει).Επιφυλλάττομαι φυσικά...

----------


## NexTiN

Κυνηγάς φαντάσματα αγαπητέ. Απάτη δεν παίζει. ΟΛΑ τα ΖΤΕ της Cyta, ακόμη και τα SpeedPort του ΟΤΕ (τα φτιάχνει και αυτά η ZTE) αναφέρουν λανθασμένα το G.992.3 Annex K ως Modulation. Τα MSAN της Cyta παίζουν όλα σε G.922.5. Οπότε και που δήλωσες βλάβη δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Το πολύ πολύ να έρθει τεχνικός και να μετρήσει πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με το Analyzer του...

Παρακάτω μπορείς να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά σε μια από τις συνδέσεις μου, με το νέο ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ-Η267Ν. Τις ίδιες τιμές είχα και πριν με το μαύρο Pirelli που μας άφησε χρόνους...

----------


## Atheros

Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο NexTin πως είμαι κυνηγός φαντασμάτων, αλλά έχοντας 16,9 db attenuation down και 8,8 db att  up θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζω τουλάχιστον στα 18 Mbps και 1024 up και όχι αυτό το ψόφιο ίντερνετ που έχω τώρα. Όταν πρωτοσυνδέθηκα πήγαινε κανόνι(προ διετίας αναβάθμισα σε 24ρι) Μετά από κάνα χρόνο χάλασε....και το φτιάξιμο που κάναν το κατήντησε έτσι! Ενώ ο γείτονας που έχει wind με attenuation 24db συγχρονίζει κοντά 15 Mbps(και τον έχουν πετάξει και πίσω από ΝΑΤ) .....και παίρνουμε από τον ίδιο ακραίο κατανεμητή και καφάο και κέντρο κτλ.Άν δεν το φτιάξουν αντίο.Δεν πάει άλλο.(Vdsl δεν μου δίνουν γιατί ξεπερνάω το όριο των 900 μέτρων κατά 34 μέτρα!!!!)Την ατυχία μου μαμώ!!....

----------


## Godian

> Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο NexTin πως είμαι κυνηγός φαντασμάτων, αλλά έχοντας 16,9 db attenuation down και 8,8 db att  up θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζω τουλάχιστον στα 18 Mbps και 1024 up και όχι αυτό το ψόφιο ίντερνετ που έχω τώρα. Όταν πρωτοσυνδέθηκα πήγαινε κανόνι(προ διετίας αναβάθμισα σε 24ρι) Μετά από κάνα χρόνο χάλασε....και το φτιάξιμο που κάναν το κατήντησε έτσι! Ενώ ο γείτονας που έχει wind με attenuation 24db συγχρονίζει κοντά 15 Mbps(και τον έχουν πετάξει και πίσω από ΝΑΤ) .....και παίρνουμε από τον ίδιο ακραίο κατανεμητή και καφάο και κέντρο κτλ.Άν δεν το φτιάξουν αντίο.Δεν πάει άλλο.(Vdsl δεν μου δίνουν γιατί ξεπερνάω το όριο των 900 μέτρων κατά 34 μέτρα!!!!)Την ατυχία μου μαμώ!!....


Και εγώ τόσο θόρυβο γραμμής έχω φίλε μου και κλειδώνω στα 12 ίδια με σένα. Η περιοχή σου θα είναι. Έχει κανέναν εκεί στη γειτονιά σου που πιάνει 18;;

----------


## kostakislarisa

Παίζει ρολο το ζευγάρι που σου έχει δοθεί.. ο διπλανος μου εμένα πιάνει 8 και εγώ 12-15 ανάλογα σε τι path είμαι.. Τώρα το έχω σε fastpath και είμαι στα 12 αν το βάλω interleave φτανω 15. Με 6 snr target.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Είναι και θέμα modem.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Σε αυτά τα ΖΤΕ δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί τέτοιο φαινόμενο που λες @vforvendetta85 αλλά ναι δεν αποκλείεται κιόλας.

----------


## Atheros

> Και εγώ τόσο θόρυβο γραμμής έχω φίλε μου και κλειδώνω στα 12 ίδια με σένα. Η περιοχή σου θα είναι. Έχει κανέναν εκεί στη γειτονιά σου που πιάνει 18;;


Ω,Ω,Ω ! Ώς δια μαγείας είχαμε βελτίωση σήμερα το πρωΐ....Φοβήθηκε η γραμμή φαίνεται.....

----------


## Atheros

Και έβαλαν και "ρομποτάκι" να με πάρει τηλέφωνο χθές πως το πρόβλημα στη γραμμή λύθηκε....

----------


## manospcistas

Καλή χρονιά παιδιά!

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει πακέτο 50/10 και να έχει ζητήσει fast path και να του το έβαλαν;

----------


## Godian

> Καλή χρονιά παιδιά!
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει πακέτο 50/10 και να έχει ζητήσει fast path και να του το έβαλαν;


Γιατί να μη στο βάζουν;;;

----------


## manospcistas

Εγώ έχω 50/10, και όταν τους ζητάω fast path με γυρίζουν στα 35/3 με την αιτιολογία "Είναι φυσιολογικό να πέφτει λίγο ο συγχρονισμός σε fast path"
Τους ρώτησα μήπως απλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο προφίλ στα 50 με fp αλλά επιμένουν ότι υπάρχει και με έχουν βάλει σ' αυτό.

----------


## Godian

Πέφτει λίγο ναι αλλά εσένα στο έχουν σε προφίλ μάλλον.  Πχ εγώ έπιασα 12 και με fast έπεσε στα 10900.  Αλλά που φαίνεται περίεργο σε vdsl να πέφτει τόσο πολύ. Έχω φίλο στη Κρήτη με fast path  αλλά όλα είναι μια χαρά. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στο vdsl όλα είναι fast path.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση στη Cyta, για το πακέτο με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 35 Mbps VDSL, με 23,5€ (μαζί με τις εκπτώσεις του e-bill). Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου, σίγουρα.

1) Πως πάει το VDSL από Cyta, σε όσους το έχουν;
2) Ξέρει κανείς τι ρούτερ δίνει τελευταία για VDSL; Μήπως το Technicolor TG788vn;

Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## manospcistas

Για modem/router δίνουν το Technicolor TG788vn v2. Έχει αρκετά καλό προρυθμισμένο QoS, αλλά δύσκολα θα δεις στο Wi-Fi του τις ταχύτητες του VDSL.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Είναι και το ZTE ZXHN H267N που παίζει σε VDSL.

----------


## nkar

Αυτο το πακέτο(35Mbps) το δίνουν ΜΟΝΟ απο το Κεντρο (αν εισαι πολυ κοντα σε κεντρο του ΟΤΕ)
Απο καμπίνα δεν το δίνουν και προσπαθουν να σου πασαρουν το 50αρι στα 30ευρώ 
(ανεξαρτητα του τι λεει το site τους).

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αυτο το πακέτο(35Mbps) το δίνουν ΜΟΝΟ απο το Κεντρο (αν εισαι πολυ κοντα σε κεντρο του ΟΤΕ)
> Απο καμπίνα δεν το δίνουν και προσπαθουν να σου πασαρουν το 50αρι στα 30ευρώ 
> (ανεξαρτητα του τι λεει το site τους).


Δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου, είμαι κοντά σε Αστικό Κέντρο.

----------


## kostakislarisa

To 50 @Nkar που λες το δίνουν από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Από ιδιόκτητες καμπίνες δίνει κανονικά και το 35/5 και το 50/10.

----------


## mike_871

> To 50 @Nkar που λες το δίνουν από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Από ιδιόκτητες καμπίνες δίνει κανονικά και το 35/5 και το 50/10.


δεν εχει ιδιoκτητες καμπινες η cyta, μονο αστικα κεντρα στα κτιρια του οτε

----------


## kostakislarisa

Εκεί όπου δεν στεγάζεται στο ίδιο κτίριο με τον ΟΤΕ(φυσική συνεγκατάσταση) έχει καμπίνα ή κάποιο άλλο χώρο(απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση) που στεγάζει τα msan κλπ και κάνει τη ζεύξη με τον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση στη Cyta, για το πακέτο με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 35 Mbps VDSL, με 23,5€ (μαζί με τις εκπτώσεις του e-bill). Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου, σίγουρα.
> 
> 1) Πως πάει το VDSL από Cyta, σε όσους το έχουν;
> 2) Ξέρει κανείς τι ρούτερ δίνει τελευταία για VDSL; Μήπως το Technicolor TG788vn;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Τσεκαρε εδω τιμες
http://getaline.gr/cyta-2play/cyta-2play-vdsl-50mbps
 :Wink:

----------


## mike_871

> Εκεί όπου δεν στεγάζεται στο ίδιο κτίριο με τον ΟΤΕ(φυσική συνεγκατάσταση) έχει καμπίνα ή κάποιο άλλο χώρο(απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση) που στεγάζει τα msan κλπ και κάνει τη ζεύξη με τον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ.


σωστα, αλλα αυτο που λες ειναι το αστικο κεντρο της cyta οπου για διαφορους λογους αντι για μεσα στο κτιριο ειναι εξω

----------


## kostakislarisa

Αυτό καμπίνα λέγεται.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τσεκαρε εδω τιμες
> http://getaline.gr/cyta-2play/cyta-2play-vdsl-50mbps


Καλή τιμή για 50άρι. Όμως το site της Cyta με αφήνει να κάνω αίτηση μόνο για 35 Mbps, ενώ μου δείχνει απόσταση από το κέντρο <700 μέτρα και πέρσι με τη Vodafone, συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 50.000 με SNR 6...  :Blink:

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Καλή τιμή για 50άρι. Όμως το site της Cyta με αφήνει να κάνω αίτηση μόνο για 35 Mbps, ενώ μου δείχνει απόσταση από το κέντρο <700 μέτρα και πέρσι με τη Vodafone, συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 50.000 με SNR 6...


Πήγαινε σε ένα κατάστημα να το κάνεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τσεκαρε εδω τιμες
> http://getaline.gr/cyta-2play/cyta-2play-vdsl-50mbps


Αυτή τη βλακεία την συνεχίζουν.
Καλύτερες τιμές στους νέους πελάτες, χειρότερες στους παλιούς

ΒΤW Παρόλο ότι με πήραν από το τμήμα παραπόνων, έντυπο λογαριασμό ακόμα να δώ.
Τους βάζω κι εγώ ότι θέλω κι ας διαμαρτυρηθούν

ΥΓ Οταν με πήραν από τα παράπονα, είπα στον τύπο ότι θα ηχογραφήσω την κλήση και αρνήθηκε.
Εχουμε τίποτα να κρύψουμε ?   :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

> Αυτό καμπίνα λέγεται.


καμπινα λεγεται και αυτο  
αλλα ακολουθει και δευτερη λεξη για να ειμαστε ακριβεις σε αυτο που λεμε,
αυτο της cyta ειναι καμπινα dslam  και αυτα που βαζει ο οτε καμπινες vdsl  και αυτη ειναι καμπινα μισθωμενου κυκλωματος οπτικων ινων

----------


## Valder

To site της Cyta για VDSL διαθεσιμοτητα ποσο ακριβες ειναι; Με δείχνει λίγο κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο και μου δίνει 35ΜΒιτ σαν επιλογή. Είναι αληθής αυτή η πληροφορία έστω και κατα προσέγγιση;

----------


## sweet dreams

> To site της Cyta για VDSL διαθεσιμοτητα ποσο ακριβες ειναι; Με δείχνει λίγο κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο και μου δίνει 35ΜΒιτ σαν επιλογή. Είναι αληθής αυτή η πληροφορία έστω και κατα προσέγγιση;


Tι Downstream Attenuation έχεις;;

----------


## Valder

> Tι Downstream Attenuation έχεις;;


20,6db γιατι;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Tι Downstream Attenuation έχεις;;


Εγώ έχω Attenuation 7db σε WIND ADSL και με Vodafone VDSL είχα 17 πέρσι. Γιατί άραγε η Cyta δε με αφήνει να έχω 50άρι Mbps;;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> αλλα ακολουθει και δευτερη λεξη για να ειμαστε ακριβεις σε αυτο που λεμε,
> αυτο της cyta ειναι καμπινα dslam Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178805 και αυτα που βαζει ο οτε καμπινες vdsl Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178806 και αυτη ειναι καμπινα μισθωμενου κυκλωματος οπτικων ινων Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178807


Η καμπίνα της Cyta στην περιοχή μου (Γηροκομείο), είναι ΑΥΤΗ. Το Αστικό Κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο πιο κάτω, στον ίδιο δρόμο που φαίνεται (το αμάξι της Google, δεν πέρασε από εκεί).

----------


## sweet dreams

> 20,6db γιατι;


Mε αυτή την τιμή βγαίνει η απόστασή σου από το Α/Κ, απέχεις περίπου 1500 μέτρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ έχω Attenuation 7db σε WIND ADSL και με Vodafone VDSL είχα 17 πέρσι. Γιατί άραγε η Cyta δε με αφήνει να έχω 50άρι Mbps;;


Στην μία περίπτωση μπορεί να έπαιρνες από καμπίνα ενώ στην άλλη από το Α/Κ.

----------


## Valder

> Mε αυτή την τιμή βγαίνει η απόστασή σου από το Α/Κ, απέχεις περίπου 1500 μέτρα.


Πρακτικά δεν έχει νόημα τότε να το ψάξω κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αν δεν έρθει καμιά καμπίνα πιο κοντά μου. Στο χάρτη που δείχνει ο φίλος, η καμπίνα της Cyta είναι στο δρόμο που ήταν (και είναι ακόμα ίσως; )το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (Λασκαρίδου).

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> To site της Cyta για VDSL διαθεσιμοτητα ποσο ακριβες ειναι; Με δείχνει λίγο κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο και μου δίνει 35ΜΒιτ σαν επιλογή. Είναι αληθής αυτή η πληροφορία έστω και κατα προσέγγιση;





> Πρακτικά δεν έχει νόημα τότε να το ψάξω κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αν δεν έρθει καμιά καμπίνα πιο κοντά μου. Στο χάρτη που δείχνει ο φίλος, η καμπίνα της Cyta είναι στο δρόμο που ήταν (και είναι ακόμα ίσως; )το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (Λασκαρίδου).



Βλέπω ότι μας καλύπτει το ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο, αλλά εσύ είσαι λίγο πιο μακριά μάλλον. Πρέπει να είναι αξιόπιστη η μέτρηση της Cyta, γιατί με δείχνει λιγότερο από 700 μέτρα το σάιτ και το Attenuation της γραμμής μου με βγάζει λίγο παραπάνω από 500 μέτρα. Μπορεί η Cyta να το δίνει λίγο παραπάνω, για σιγουριά.

Μάλλον η Cyta μετράει σε καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ και αν σου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 35 Mbps, τότε σημαίνει πως πιθανόν η ταχύτητα στην περιοχή σου να ξεπερνά τα 25 Mbps, που είναι τα χαμηλά όρια του VDSL. Ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου, γι' αυτό να έχεις υψηλό Attenuation... Εγώ όμως θα μπορούσα να έχω 50άρι, αλλά δε μου το δείχνει.  :Thinking:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πρακτικά δεν έχει νόημα τότε να το ψάξω κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αν δεν έρθει καμιά καμπίνα πιο κοντά μου. Στο χάρτη που δείχνει ο φίλος, η καμπίνα της Cyta είναι στο δρόμο που ήταν (και είναι ακόμα ίσως; )το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (Λασκαρίδου).


Πάνω από χιλιόμετρο δεν έχει νόημα γιατί λόγω μεγαλύτερης εξασθένησης του VDSL εξομοιώνεται περίπου με την ταχύτητα του ADSL.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση στη Cyta, για το πακέτο με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 35 Mbps VDSL, με 23,5€ (μαζί με τις εκπτώσεις του e-bill). Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου, σίγουρα.
> 
> 1) Πως πάει το VDSL από Cyta, σε όσους το έχουν;
> 2) Ξέρει κανείς τι ρούτερ δίνει τελευταία για VDSL; Μήπως το Technicolor TG788vn;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Πριν λίγο έστειλα όλα τα δικαιολογητικά και περιμένω εξελίξεις... Πήρα το πρόγραμμα με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 35άρι VDSL στα 23,5€. Δικαιούμαστε δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης και ένα πάγιο δώρο, λόγω πολυτεκνικότητας.  :Smile: 

Ζήτησα να μου στείλουν ένα VDSL router της Technicolor, γιατί όσα ρούτερ είχα από ΖΤΕ, ήταν σκουπίδια...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πριν λίγο έστειλα όλα τα δικαιολογητικά και περιμένω εξελίξεις... Πήρα το πρόγραμμα με Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 35άρι VDSL στα 23,5€. Δικαιούμαστε δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης και ένα πάγιο δώρο, λόγω πολυτεκνικότητας. 
> 
> Ζήτησα να μου στείλουν ένα VDSL router της Technicolor, γιατί όσα ρούτερ είχα από ΖΤΕ, ήταν σκουπίδια...


Welcome

Είμαι με 35άρι vdsl από τότε που το πρωτόβγαλε πριν τον ΟΤΕ, από ΑΚ
Παρόλη την μετακόμιση (άρα 2 ΑΚ) κανένα πρόβλημα στο vdsl και στην διεθνή χωρητικότητα, ελάχιστα προβλήματα στην τηλεφωνία.
Ζήτησε να σου ενεργοποιήσουν το cyta4u kai να στο δόσουν δωρεάν, είναι βολικό

Παιχνίδια δεν παίζω, αρα ping κλπ δεν ξέρω.

modem δυστυχως έχω pirelli (abt)

Να εύχεσαι να είναι καλή η γραμμή που θα της δόσει ο ΟΤΕ, γιατί στο 2ο ΑΚ που είμαι στα 220 μέτρα, η γραμμή πάνω από 40 δεν πάει, ευτυχώς χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορεί η τηλεφωνία VoIP να ρυθμιστεί με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε όλες οι πρίζες τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι να παίζουν κανονικά! Ισχύει αυτό; Για να ξέρω να φέρω τον ηλεκτρολόγο μου, όταν ενεργοποιηθώ στη Cyta (ακόμα δε μου έδωσαν ποια μέρα θα γίνει  :Thumb down:  ).

----------


## MIKU

> Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει ότι μπορεί η τηλεφωνία VoIP να ρυθμιστεί με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε όλες οι πρίζες τηλεφώνου στο σπίτι να παίζουν κανονικά! Ισχύει αυτό; Για να ξέρω να φέρω τον ηλεκτρολόγο μου, όταν ενεργοποιηθώ στη Cyta (ακόμα δε μου έδωσαν ποια μέρα θα γίνει  ).


Ναι γινεται!Μπορεις να το κανεις καινπ μονος.Ειναι απλο!

----------


## kostakislarisa

Μπορείς επίσης να  το ζητήσεις από το τεχνικό τμήμα της cyta.

----------


## NexTiN

Ζήτα "επιστροφή σήματος" στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και θα στείλουν τεχνικό. Δωρεάν η επίσκεψη...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Θάρθει τεχνικός για το modem kai την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής.

Μαζί του θάχει αυτό



που γεφυρώνει τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες.

Οταν θα σε πάρουν για ραντεβού να τους το υπενθυμίσεις.

Αγόρασε κι ένα αντάπτορα
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/296/aksesoua...=rj11+splitter
Τον βάζεις στο ρούτερ και τραβάς κι ένα καλώδιο από τον ρουτερ στην tel in.

Ετσι θάχεις  τηλέφωνο και στην θέση του ρουτερ και στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί και με "απλή" τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο αργότερα; 

Υ.Γ. Αν μας πάνε όλοι με το ζόρι σε VoIP, δε θα υπάρχει θέμα σίγουρα...  :Razz:

----------


## Jim Black

> Ωραία, ευχαριστώ. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί και με "απλή" τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο αργότερα; 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν μας πάνε όλοι με το ζόρι σε VoIP, δε θα υπάρχει θέμα σίγουρα...


Θα μας πάνε όλους προς το VοIP σιγά σιγά, να είσαι σίγουρος γι αυτό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ωραία, ευχαριστώ. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί και με "απλή" τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο αργότερα; 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν μας πάνε όλοι με το ζόρι σε VoIP, δε θα υπάρχει θέμα σίγουρα...


Η διπλή πρίζα της cyta απλώς χωρίζει το ζεύγος που έρχεται απ'έξω (τον κατανεμητή ) από τα άλλα ζεύγη που τρέχουν μέσα στο σπίτι. 
Το εξωτερικό ζεύγος το ονομάζει "adsl" (είναι κωδικοποιημένο πριν φτάσει στο ρούτερ) και το βάζει στο ρούτερ για αποκωδικοποίηση, τα άλλα ζεύγη  τα ονομάζει "line in" και τα συνδέει με το το phone του ρούτερ (αποκωδικοποιημένο σήμα)

----------


## ckoul

Έχω δει να βάζουν πάνω στην υπάρχουσα πρίζα (χωρίς κανένα διαχωρισμό σήματος) ένα βύσμα 2 από 1 (σαν αυτό που έβαλες σε link στο προηγούμενο σου post) και να συνδέουν πάνω του και την DSL είσοδο στον router και την έξοδο τηλεφωνίας από τον router. Αυτό παίζει, αφού τα δύο σήματα δουλεύουν σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν δημιουργεί άλλου είδους προβλήματα είτε ηλεκτρικά είτε παρεμβολών.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί τεχνικός στο σπίτι, για την ενεργοποίηση; Εμένα από τη Cyta μου είχαν πει ότι το ρούτερ θα έρθει με κούριερ, περίπου 2-3 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίηση. 

Υ.Γ. Έχουν περάσει 4 εργάσιμες και ενώ έχει ζητήσει τη γραμμή από τη WIND, ακόμα περιμένω να μου δώσουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...  :Thumb down:  Επίσης, από το Σάββατο εξαφανίστηκε η αιτηση μου, από το My Cyta.  :Blink:  Το Καλοκαίρι μέσα σε 3 εργάσιμες, η WIND με ενεργοποίησε (ερχόμουν από Vodafone)!!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί τεχνικός στο σπίτι, για την ενεργοποίηση; Εμένα από τη Cyta μου είχαν πει ότι το ρούτερ θα έρθει με κούριερ, περίπου 2-3 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίηση. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Έχουν περάσει 4 εργάσιμες και ενώ έχει ζητήσει τη γραμμή από τη WIND, ακόμα περιμένω να μου δώσουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...  Επίσης, από το Σάββατο εξαφανίστηκε η αιτηση μου, από το My Cyta.  Το Καλοκαίρι μέσα σε 3 εργάσιμες, η WIND με ενεργοποίησε (ερχόμουν από Vodafone)!!


Οσες φορές ήρθα cyta, ήρθε και τεχνικός. (τελευταία Φεβ 2016 λόγω μετακόμισης ). 
Μετράει την γραμμή στον κατανεμητή, μιλάει με την  cyta, μου λέει μέχρι πόσο πάει η γραμμή, μετά στο διαμέρισμα ξαναμετράει, συνδέει τον ρούτερ και περιμένει να συγχρονίσει (adsl και τηλέφωνο)
Αυτός έβαλε και την πρίζα.

ΥΓ. Από τα καλύτερα πούχει πεί τεχνικός "πούναι το desktop ?", όταν κάθισε στο pc. Είχα linux   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Οσες φορές ήρθα cyta, ήρθε και τεχνικός. (τελευταία Φεβ 2016 λόγω μετακόμισης ). 
> Μετράει την γραμμή στον κατανεμητή, μιλάει με την  cyta, μου λέει μέχρι πόσο πάει η γραμμή, μετά στο διαμέρισμα ξαναμετράει, συνδέει τον ρούτερ και περιμένει να συγχρονίσει (adsl και τηλέφωνο)
> Αυτός έβαλε και την πρίζα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Από τα καλύτερα πούχει πεί τεχνικός "πούναι το desktop ?", όταν κάθισε στο pc. Είχα linux


Σοβαρά; Τέτοια εξυπηρέτηση η Cyta;; Ούτε καν ο ΟΤΕ δεν ασχολείται τόσο πολύ...  :Clap:

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Σοβαρά; Τέτοια εξυπηρέτηση η Cyta;; Ούτε καν ο ΟΤΕ δεν ασχολείται τόσο πολύ...


Σε αυτά οι Cytαίοι είναι κορυφή, τουλάχιστον σε 3 δικές μου συνδέσεις πάντα η διαδικασία ήταν αυτή που περιγράφει ο Δημήτρης. Επίσης στις βλάβες σχεδόν πάντα ερχόταν τεχνικός σπίτι, δωρεάν προφανώς, όσες φορές χρειάστηκα (2 ολόκληρες :P ). Στους λογαριασμούς είναι ότι να ναι, οπότε παρακολούθα τους!

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί τεχνικός στο σπίτι, για την ενεργοποίηση; Εμένα από τη Cyta μου είχαν πει ότι το ρούτερ θα έρθει με κούριερ, περίπου 2-3 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίηση. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Έχουν περάσει 4 εργάσιμες και ενώ έχει ζητήσει τη γραμμή από τη WIND, ακόμα περιμένω να μου δώσουν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...  Επίσης, από το Σάββατο εξαφανίστηκε η αιτηση μου, από το My Cyta.  Το Καλοκαίρι μέσα σε 3 εργάσιμες, η WIND με ενεργοποίησε (ερχόμουν από Vodafone)!!


Τις γραμμές τις 'γυρνάει' ο ΟΤΕ και όχι ο κάθε πάροχος. Άλλη περίοδος το καλοκαίρι που δεν έχει πολύ δουλειά και άλλη τώρα.  :Wink:

----------


## NexTiN

Τεχνικός, κανονικά, ΔΕΝ έρχεται σε φορητότητες. Ο παραπάνω φίλος αναφέρει μεταφορά γραμμής, που απαιτεί μικτονόμηση, γι'αυτό και αναγκαστικά πήγε τεχνικός. Αν ζητήσεις όμως "επιστροφή σήματος" όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω, θα στείλουν. Όχι απαραίτητα την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης, αλλά μπορείς να το ζητήσεις και αυτό. Δλδ. να έρθει τεχνικός την ημέρα της ενεργοποίησης για εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού και επιστροφή σήματος...

----------


## stelakis1914

Έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση του αυτήν την στιγμή; 
Με έχει κρεμάσει εδώ και περίπου 20 λεπτά.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Όχι μια χαρά είμαι.

----------


## stelakis1914

Επανήλθε η σύνδεση μετά από περίπου μισή ώρα. Ευτυχώς όπως φαίνεται ήταν κάτι παροδικό.

----------


## djuan1988

> Επανήλθε η σύνδεση μετά από περίπου μισή ώρα. Ευτυχώς όπως φαίνεται ήταν κάτι παροδικό.


Ναι, και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα. Έκανα restart  το modem και επανήλθε.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Καμία εργασία δικτύου θα γινόταν τέτοια ώρα..

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε εμένα δεν επανήλθε μετά από restart του modem αλλά μετά από μισή ώρα. Μικρό το κακό.

----------


## odim

τις τελευταιες μερες ανεβηκε ξανα η ταχυτητα απο 12mbps σε 14mbps,2mbps ειναι 200 kb/s επιπλεον,ειδικα εαν εχεις να κανεις με streaming ειναι προσθετο κερδος,η cyta ειναι μοναδικη εταιρεια,δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα!!!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πήρα ξανά σήμερα το 13877, να μου πουν για ποιο λόγο καθυστερεί η φορητότητα (πέρασε 1 εβδομάδα που έστειλα τα χαρτιά) και γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτα στο My Cyta.

Μου λένε περιμένουν τον ΟΤΕ να κατασκευάσει τη γραμμή και μετά να τους δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, που θα μου στείλουν κι εμένα με SMS. Τόσο πολύπλοκη διαδικασία είναι η μετάβαση από ADSL σε VDSL στο Αστικό Κέντρο;  :Thinking:

----------


## kostakislarisa

Κάνει αίτημα η CYTA στον ΟΤΕ και περιμένει την αλλαγή ορίου από τον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ θα ενημερώσει με την πιθανή ημερομηνία της αλλαγής και η CYTA με τη σειρά της θα σε ενημερώσει σχετικά.

----------


## djuan1988

Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή; Δε δουλεύει τίποτα.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή; Δε δουλεύει τίποτα.


Όλα κομπλέ εδώ.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εδώ στην ανατολική Κρήτη δύο ημέρες σέρνεται, περισσότερο σήμερα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ από Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα το βράδυ.

----------


## Valder

> Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή; Δε δουλεύει τίποτα.


Ναι 9 η ωρα που πόσταρες είχα κι εγω πρόβλημα για 5 λεπτά. Τώρα όλα οκ.

----------


## terko

> Ωραία, ευχαριστώ. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί και με "απλή" τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο αργότερα; 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν μας πάνε όλοι με το ζόρι σε VoIP, δε θα υπάρχει θέμα σίγουρα...


Οπως θα είναι έτσι, όχι δεν θα λειτουργεί, θα χρειασθεί αλλαγή συνδεσμολογίας των καλωδίων ή ανταπτοράκι και καλωδιάκι από το ADSL OUT στο TEL IN της διπλής πρίζας.

Επίσης έχε υπόψιν σου ότι οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες (πλην της διπλής που θα τοποθετήσει η Cyta και θα γίνουν οι παραπάνω αλλαγές), θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μόνο για σύνδεση τηλεφωνικής συσκευής, δηλαδή δεν θα μπορείς (αν και για οποιοδήποτε λόγο το αποφασίσεις) να συνδέσεις το router σου σε αυτές χωρίς να επέμβει πάλι τεχνικός.

----------


## stelix10

γεια σας..εδω και λιγες μερες εχω ιντερνετ τις CYTA..στα στατιστικα μου γραφει εφικτη ταχυτητα 18.600 και πραγματικα πιανω στα 16...μπορω να πιασω την μεγιστη η ειναι εικονικη...

----------


## Godian

Αν πεις να σου βάλουν noise margin 6 θα πάει

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> γεια σας..εδω και λιγες μερες εχω ιντερνετ τις CYTA..στα στατιστικα μου γραφει εφικτη ταχυτητα 18.600 και πραγματικα πιανω στα 16...μπορω να πιασω την μεγιστη η ειναι εικονικη...


Η γραμμή σου φαίνεται καλή. Όπως λέει ο Godian, ζήτα να σου κατεβάσουν το Noise Margin (SNR) στο 6 και ίσως να φτάσει 18000, αλλά τότε το μέγιστο θ' αυξηθεί κι άλλο.  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

Ασε το Noise margin οπως ειναι, μην πειραξεις τιποτα. Ειναι πολυ καλα.
Αν η γραμμη σου ανεβασει σφαλματα (λογω χαμηλου Noise margin), τοτε δεν θα εχεις κανενα οφελος.
1 Mbps θα το σπαταλα η γραμμη σε overhead.

----------


## stelix10

:One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ασε το Noise margin οπως ειναι, μην πειραξεις τιποτα. Ειναι πολυ καλα.
> Αν η γραμμη σου ανεβασει σφαλματα (λογω χαμηλου Noise margin), τοτε δεν θα εχεις κανενα οφελος.
> 1 Mbps θα το σπαταλα η γραμμη σε overhead.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Godian

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το τεχνικό τμήμα για προβλήματα που είχα με τη γραμμή. 
Πέφτει το ίντερνετ αραιά και που, και ενώ συγχρονίζει δε δίνει ip,  για αρκετή ώρα περίπου 20 λεπτά. Δε νομίζω να φταίει η γραμμή εεε παιδιά;; 
Κλασικά μου είπαν ότι δε βλέπει τίποτα ο τεχνικός εφόσον πιστεύω εγώ φταίει το ρούτερ. Τώρα είπε είναι σε παρακολούθηση η γραμμή μου

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Περίμενα 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση, για να με πάρει τελικά η Cyta σήμερα και να μου πει πως στην περιοχή μου *δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες και δε μπορεί να γίνει η φορητότητα!!!* Μου λένε να περιμένω λίγο καιρό (χρόνια μάλλον). 

Το ωραίο είναι πως αρνήθηκα κάθε προσφορά από τη WIND, για να μείνω!  :Mad:  Αλλά δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη τιμή για VDSL, η WIND δε δίνει στην περιοχή μου ακόμα VDSL για να πάρω τουλάχιστον προσφορά από εκείνη, οπότε βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο... Να ακυρώσω τη Cyta ή όχι;  Έχουν περάσει οι 14 μέρες που δικαιούμαι υπαναχώρηση. Μπορώ ακόμα να την ακυρώσω;  :Thinking:

----------


## dimangelid

> Περίμενα 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση, για να με πάρει τελικά η Cyta σήμερα και να μου πει πως στην περιοχή μου *δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες και δε μπορεί να γίνει η φορητότητα!!!* Μου λένε να περιμένω λίγο καιρό (χρόνια μάλλον). 
> 
> Το ωραίο είναι πως αρνήθηκα κάθε προσφορά από τη WIND, για να μείνω!  Αλλά δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη τιμή για VDSL, η WIND δε δίνει στην περιοχή μου ακόμα VDSL για να πάρω τουλάχιστον προσφορά από εκείνη, οπότε βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο... Να ακυρώσω τη Cyta ή όχι;  Έχουν περάσει οι 14 μέρες που δικαιούμαι υπαναχώρηση. Μπορώ ακόμα να την ακυρώσω;


Από όσο διαβάζω μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση υπαναχώρησης μέχρι και 3 μέρες πρίν από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Αν δεν σου έχουν δώσει ημερομηνία, πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις όποτε θέλεις.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Αίτηση υπαναχώρησης μπορείς να κάνεις 14 μέρες μετά την αίτηση. Τώρα εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες είναι άλλο θέμα, λογικά μπορείς να διακόψεις χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Εντάξει, θα δω τι θα κάνω. 

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ:* Υπάρχει εδώ κάποιος συνδρομητής Cyta, στο Αστικό Κέντρο "Γηροκομείο" (Αθήνα), που έχει σκοπό να φύγει σύντομα από την εταιρία;;  :Laughing:   :ROFL:  Για να ξέρω, μήπως αδειάσει καμιά "πόρτα" και με συνδέσουν εμένα εκεί...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Υ.Γ. Καλά, βλέπει η Cyta ότι η καμπίνα της είναι "μπουκωμένη" από συνδρομητές, δε μπορεί να της κάνει μια αναβάθμιση, για να μη χάνει/ταλαιπωρεί πελάτες;  :Blink:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Περίμενα 16 μέρες μετά την αίτηση, για να με πάρει τελικά η Cyta σήμερα και να μου πει πως στην περιοχή μου *δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες και δε μπορεί να γίνει η φορητότητα!!!* Μου λένε να περιμένω λίγο καιρό (χρόνια μάλλον). 
> 
> Το ωραίο είναι πως αρνήθηκα κάθε προσφορά από τη WIND, για να μείνω!  Αλλά δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη τιμή για VDSL, η WIND δε δίνει στην περιοχή μου ακόμα VDSL για να πάρω τουλάχιστον προσφορά από εκείνη, οπότε βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο... Να ακυρώσω τη Cyta ή όχι;  Έχουν περάσει οι 14 μέρες που δικαιούμαι υπαναχώρηση. Μπορώ ακόμα να την ακυρώσω;


Όταν έκανα αίτηση στη Cyta, είχα κάνει καταγγελία σύμβασης στη WIND, ώστε να φύγω δωρεάν. Τώρα που η φορητότητα θ' αργήσει, μπορεί να έχω προβλήματα με τη WIND; Το χρονικό περιθώριο του 1 μήνα είναι μόνο για την καταγγελία ή πρέπει να έχω φύγει μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα;;  :RTFM:

----------


## bill27

> Όταν έκανα αίτηση στη Cyta, είχα κάνει καταγγελία σύμβασης στη WIND, ώστε να φύγω δωρεάν. Τώρα που η φορητότητα θ' αργήσει, μπορεί να έχω προβλήματα με τη WIND; Το χρονικό περιθώριο του 1 μήνα είναι μόνο για την καταγγελία ή πρέπει να έχω φύγει μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα;;


Αυτο με ενδιαφερει και εμενα,τωρα που διαβασα για τις αυξησεις της vodafone....Μαλλον και εγω προς cyta με βλεπω

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Sorry για τα πολλά μηνύματα, απλά ενημερώνω για την "εξέλιξη". Πήρα σήμερα ξανά το 13877 και αυτή τη φορά μου λένε ότι μπορεί να * μην*  υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες, αλλά η Αίτηση προχωρά κανονικά και απλά περιμένουν από τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Έχουν περάσει 3 εβδομάδες από την αίτηση...  

Μήπως ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ψέματα; Είχα σκοπό να ακυρώσω την αίτηση και να πάρω προσφορά για να μείνω στη WIND (με ADSL). Διαβάζω στο Facebook που κράζουν τη Cyta, ότι περίμεναν κάποιοι 3-4 μήνες μετά την αίτηση και τελικά τους είπαν ότι ακυρώνεται, γιατί δε μπορούν να τους δώσουν υπηρεσία, ενώ οι γείτονες είχαν κανονικά Cyta. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είχαν το ίδιο θέμα μ' εμένα...  :Thinking:  Αν είναι να περιμένω μέχρι το Πάσχα για τη φορητότητα και τελικά να ακυρωθεί, χαιρετίσματα...  :Sad:

----------


## Godian

> Sorry για τα πολλά μηνύματα, απλά ενημερώνω για την "εξέλιξη". Πήρα σήμερα ξανά το 13877 και αυτή τη φορά μου λένε ότι μπορεί να * μην*  υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες, αλλά η Αίτηση προχωρά κανονικά και απλά περιμένουν από τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Έχουν περάσει 3 εβδομάδες από την αίτηση...  
> 
> Μήπως ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ψέματα; Είχα σκοπό να ακυρώσω την αίτηση και να πάρω προσφορά για να μείνω στη WIND (με ADSL). Διαβάζω στο Facebook που κράζουν τη Cyta, ότι περίμεναν κάποιοι 3-4 μήνες μετά την αίτηση και τελικά τους είπαν ότι ακυρώνεται, γιατί δε μπορούν να τους δώσουν υπηρεσία, ενώ οι γείτονες είχαν κανονικά Cyta. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είχαν το ίδιο θέμα μ' εμένα...  Αν είναι να περιμένω μέχρι το Πάσχα για τη φορητότητα και τελικά να ακυρωθεί, χαιρετίσματα...


Άλλοι στον ΟΤΕ ήθελαν να πάνε και δε είχαν πόρτες. 
Αν δεν είναι πολλά άτομα μαζί δε προχωρούν σε αναβάθμιση με τίποτα

----------


## Valder

Εμένα παρέδωσε πνεύμα ο Πιρέλλης και μου δωσανε τον Θωμσον. Τώρα όμως έχω μια μικρή βοή στο ακουστικό μου σα τον ήχο που κάνουν εκείνα τα μεγάλα τα ηχεία στις συναυλίες όταν τα βάζουν δυνατά πριν καν μιλήσει κάποιος ή τραγουδήσει. 

Τι είναι και τι μπορώ να περιμένω ως επίλυση; Δεν επιθυμώ την περαιτέρω πτώση της ταχύτητάς μου, είμαι ήδη στα 12Mbit με 11db margin. Επίσης δεν είχα αυτό το θόρυβο με το Pirelli.

ΥΓ: Δεύτερη άσχετη ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος for a fact τι κέρδος υπάρχει στην ταχύτητα εαν κάποιος ζητήσει ΠΤΩΣΗ του snr από τα 11 πχ στα 9 ή και παρακάτω; Το μέγιστο που δείχνει για τη γραμμή μου ειναι 17800 και  πιάνω 12.200. Δεν έχω περίεργη καλωδίωση μες το σπίτι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ΥΓ: Δεύτερη άσχετη ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος for a fact τι κέρδος υπάρχει στην ταχύτητα εαν κάποιος ζητήσει ΠΤΩΣΗ του snr από τα 11 πχ στα 9 ή και παρακάτω; Το μέγιστο που δείχνει για τη γραμμή μου ειναι 17800 και  πιάνω 12.200. Δεν έχω περίεργη καλωδίωση μες το σπίτι.


Αν ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσουν το SNR στο 6, μπορεί να συγχρονίσει στα 16-17 Mbps. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις προβλήματα με τη σύνδεση, αλλά αφού είσαι κοντά στο Αστικό Κέντρο (στο ίδιο είμαστε  :Very Happy: ), δε νομίζω να έχει κάτι η γραμμή σου.

----------


## Valder

> Αν ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσουν το SNR στο 6, μπορεί να συγχρονίσει στα 16-17 Mbps. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις προβλήματα με τη σύνδεση, αλλά αφού είσαι κοντά στο Αστικό Κέντρο (στο ίδιο είμαστε ), δε νομίζω να έχει κάτι η γραμμή σου.


Γειά σου γειτονόπουλε φίλε μου!

Έτρωγε παλιότερα φλασιές το Pirelli καθε τόσο στη 1 με 3 τη νύχτα και κόλλαγε και έπρεπε να το παταω ΟΦΦ-ΟΝ για να συνέρχεται η σύνδεση και έτσι μου ανεβάσανε ως λύση το snr στα 11. Δεν ξερω τι και πως αλλά όντως περιοριστηκε δραματικά το "πρόβλημα". Τωρα δεν ξερω αν ηταν κατι δικό τους και το ρίχνανε στο θόρυβο, μια φορά μου το λύσανε πάντως ομολογω. Περισσότερο ακαδημαικά ρωτάω αν και με πειράζει να χάνω 5 Mbit.

----------


## NexTiN

> Εμένα παρέδωσε πνεύμα ο Πιρέλλης και μου δωσανε τον Θωμσον. Τώρα όμως έχω μια μικρή βοή στο ακουστικό μου σα τον ήχο που κάνουν εκείνα τα μεγάλα τα ηχεία στις συναυλίες όταν τα βάζουν δυνατά πριν καν μιλήσει κάποιος ή τραγουδήσει. 
> 
> Τι είναι και τι μπορώ να περιμένω ως επίλυση; Δεν επιθυμώ την περαιτέρω πτώση της ταχύτητάς μου, είμαι ήδη στα 12Mbit με 11db margin. Επίσης δεν είχα αυτό το θόρυβο με το Pirelli.
> 
> ΥΓ: Δεύτερη άσχετη ερώτηση. Γνωρίζει κάποιος for a fact τι κέρδος υπάρχει στην ταχύτητα εαν κάποιος ζητήσει ΠΤΩΣΗ του snr από τα 11 πχ στα 9 ή και παρακάτω; Το μέγιστο που δείχνει για τη γραμμή μου ειναι 17800 και  πιάνω 12.200. Δεν έχω περίεργη καλωδίωση μες το σπίτι.


Ο θόρυβος στο Thomson είναι καθαρά θέμα τροφοδοτικού. Μεταχειρισμένο εξοπλισμό σου έβαλαν?? Ζήτα καινούριο, τόσα χρόνια πελάτης είσαι. Για να βλέπεις 17800 Max και πιάνεις 12200 σημαίνει ότι σε έχουν για κάποιο λόγο σε 12άρι προφίλ, εξού και το αυξημένο SNR. Αν είσαι σε Alcatel MSAN ζήτα 24άρι No RFI με Target Noise Margin 8dB (default) ή 6dB (με ενδεχόμενο αποσυνδέσεων)...

----------


## Valder

> Ο θόρυβος στο Thomson είναι καθαρά θέμα τροφοδοτικού. Μεταχειρισμένο εξοπλισμό σου έβαλαν?? Ζήτα καινούριο, τόσα χρόνια πελάτης είσαι. Για να βλέπεις 17800 Max και πιάνεις 12200 σημαίνει ότι σε έχουν για κάποιο λόγο σε 12άρι προφίλ, εξού και το αυξημένο SNR. Αν είσαι σε Alcatel MSAN ζήτα 24άρι No RFI με Target Noise Margin 8dB (default) ή 6dB (με ενδεχόμενο αποσυνδέσεων)...


Στο κατάστημα το πήρα σφραγισμένο το κουτάκι με την ασημί ταινία ασφαλείας, όπως και να χει εγω θα τους ενημερώσω! Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για το MSAN, αλλά θα το σκεφτώ καλά πρίν τους ζητήσω οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή, ας λύσουμε τα του τροφοδοτικού πρώτα να μπορώ να μιλάω σαν άνθρωπος.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως! Θα σας πω τι έγινε όταν θα χω νεότερα!

----------


## NexTiN

> Στο κατάστημα το πήρα σφραγισμένο το κουτάκι με την ασημί ταινία ασφαλείας, όπως και να χει εγω θα τους ενημερώσω! Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για το MSAN, αλλά θα το σκεφτώ καλά πρίν τους ζητήσω οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή, ας λύσουμε τα του τροφοδοτικού πρώτα να μπορώ να μιλάω σαν άνθρωπος.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως! Θα σας πω τι έγινε όταν θα χω νεότερα!


Μεταχειρισμένο, "ελεγμένο" είναι. Ζήτα αρχικά άλλο τροφοδοτικό ή Modem και μετά πες τους και για το προφίλ της γραμμής...

----------


## kostakislarisa

Πάρτο μαζί να το δοκιμασουν επιτόπου στο κατάστημα να διαπιστώσουν το θόρυβο.

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα παιδια,σε λιγο καιρο μαλλον θα ερθω και εγω στην cyta και θελω να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα.
1.Ο λογαριασμος τους αργει να ερθει?ερχεται μεσω ταχυδρομειου?
2.user και password βαζεις στο ρουτερ οποιο θελεις εσυ οπως voda η σου δινουν αυτοι?
3.το snr αν τους ζητησεις το κατεβαζουν στο 6?το default ποιο ειναι?
4.Διαβασα ορισμενα θεματακια εδω στο φορουμ και ορισμενους τους εχουν κλειδωμενους σε 12αρι προφιλ,δεν καταλαβα καλα αλλα δεν το αφηνουν ανοιχτο και οσα πιασει?θες δεν θες δηλαδη σε κλειδωνουν σε 12αρι?
5.Ποιο ρουτερ δινουν??ποιο να προτιμησω?
Γενικα ειστε ευχαριστημενοι?Φοβαμαι λιγο την μεταβαση απο vf γιατι γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα η διαφορα στην τιμη ειναιαρκετη

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καλησπερα παιδια,σε λιγο καιρο μαλλον θα ερθω και εγω στην cyta και θελω να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα.
> 
> 3.το snr αν τους ζητησεις το κατεβαζουν στο 6?το default ποιο ειναι?
> 4.Διαβασα ορισμενα θεματακια εδω στο φορουμ και ορισμενους τους εχουν κλειδωμενους σε 12αρι προφιλ,δεν καταλαβα καλα αλλα δεν το αφηνουν ανοιχτο και οσα πιασει?θες δεν θες δηλαδη σε κλειδωνουν σε 12αρι?
> Γενικα ειστε ευχαριστημενοι?Φοβαμαι λιγο την μεταβαση απο vf γιατι γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα η διαφορα στην τιμη ειναιαρκετη


3) Το default SNR της Cyta είναι το 8. Φαντάζομαι αν ζητήσεις να το κατεβάσουν, θα το κάνουν.
4) Αυτοί που έχουν κλειδωμένο προφίλ, λογικά είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή τους.

Κι εγώ με αυτά που διαβάζω τελευταία, έχω την εντύπωση πως η εξυπηρέτησή τους, έχει γίνει χειρότερη κι από τους άσχετους της WIND...  :Razz:  Φαντάσου πως κάποτε έφτανε επίπεδα ΟΤΕ. Αλλά και η Vodafone χάλια έχει γίνει, οπότε μη φοβάσαι και πολύ...  :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

> Καλησπερα παιδια,σε λιγο καιρο μαλλον θα ερθω και εγω στην cyta και θελω να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα.
> 1.Ο λογαριασμος τους αργει να ερθει?ερχεται μεσω ταχυδρομειου?
> 2.user και password βαζεις στο ρουτερ οποιο θελεις εσυ οπως voda η σου δινουν αυτοι?
> 3.το snr αν τους ζητησεις το κατεβαζουν στο 6?το default ποιο ειναι?
> 4.Διαβασα ορισμενα θεματακια εδω στο φορουμ και ορισμενους τους εχουν κλειδωμενους σε 12αρι προφιλ,δεν καταλαβα καλα αλλα δεν το αφηνουν ανοιχτο και οσα πιασει?θες δεν θες δηλαδη σε κλειδωνουν σε 12αρι?
> 5.Ποιο ρουτερ δινουν??ποιο να προτιμησω?
> Γενικα ειστε ευχαριστημενοι?Φοβαμαι λιγο την μεταβαση απο vf γιατι γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα η διαφορα στην τιμη ειναιαρκετη


1. Ο λογαριασμός βγαίνει κατά τις 15-20 του μήνα στην πύλη πελατών my cyta.Με το ταχυδρομείο αναλόγως 5-10 μέρες πρίν λήξει. Δίνει έκπτωση 0,50 € άν επιλέξεις να μην αποστέλλεται χάρτινος.
2. Το username και το password της γραμμής δεν το γνωρίζεις καθώς η υπηρεσία παρέχεται μόνο με το modem της cyta. Η τηλεφωνία είναι voip με εξαιρετική ποιότητα.Το password του administrator μπορείς να το αλλάξεις, όπως και όλες τις παραμέτρους του wi fi.
3. Το snr το έχουν στο 8, και στη δική μου περίπτωση παρότι έχω ζητήσει επανειλημένως να μπεί στο 6 δεν το αλλάζουν.....! 
4. Πράγματι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται τελευταία στο ~12 ! Ούτε και αυτό μπορώ να καταλάβω την ώρα που έχω συνδέσει το modem κατευθείαν στον ακραίο διακλαδωτή του δρόμου, ενώ άλλοι που έχουν ατέλειωτα μέτρα καλώδιο επιπλέον στην γειτονιά με άλλες εταιρείες συγχρονίζουν πολύ παραπάνω...
5 . Router δεν επιλέγεις . Ό, τι σου δώσουν. Συνήθως ΖΤΕ.
6. Άν δεν έχεις απόλυτες απαιτήσεις από την γραμμή και σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις καλή τιμή και κρυστάλινο ήχο στο τηλέφωνο...τότε η CYTA είναι για σένα!
7 . Σου δίνει κανονική public IP, και όχι όπως η WIND που πετάει όλους τους καινούριους πελάτες πίσω από ΝΑΤ με εσωτερική ΙΡ...
8. Από service και τεχνικό τμήμα είναι πολύ οργανωμένη. Την κατατάσω μετά τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## a.libe

στο πατρικο εχω cyta απο το 2011, αν αφαιρεσεις 2-3 προβληματακια που ηταν σε ολη την Ελλαδα ειναι καλη επιλογη
εχω ακομα το μαυρο πιρελλι φτου μην το ματιασω
εξυπηρετικοι και επικοινωνιακοι οι υπαλληλοι,μαλιστα οπως ξαναεγραψα σε αλλο νημα αν κ εχω 5 γραμμες σε κινητα κ σταθερα στη vf -σπιτι,γραφειο- διατηρω στο πατρικο τη cyta
εκανα πριν μια εβδομαδα αιτηση φορητοτητας για το πατρικο, ειχα το απεριοριστα + 130 κινητα + 4mbs στα 20,5 για να παω στη βονταφον αφου δε μου το δινανε αυτο πια λογω παλιου πακετου και με πηγαιναν στο απερ +300 κινητα + 24αρα στα 22,3 οπως και η βοντ
μου τηλ για αντιπροσφορα στο παραπανω στα 15,8 τελικη τιμη και με φορους μεσα κ αποδεχτηκα
απλα σας ενημερωνω οτι εχουν κινηθει διαδικασιες για πωληση της cyta μεσα στο καλοκαιρι , συνεπως wind ή vfθα ειστε μετα

----------


## gp1

Εξαφανίστηκαν οι λογαριασμοί..

----------


## nnn

> Εξαφανίστηκαν οι λογαριασμοί..


Τώρα που κοιτάζω τους βλέπω μια χαρά.

----------


## stelakis1914

Και σε εμένα φαίνονται κανονικά αυτήν την στιγμή που το βλέπω.

----------


## Valder

Λοιπόν:

1ον κάτι που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει όλους. Όπως ξέρετε έχω θέμα με το μόντεμ. Που σημαίνει ότι το χω ανάψει, το χω κλείσει, το χω βάλει το χω ξαναβγάλει από τη μπρίζα κλπ κλπ. Η ταχύτητα είναι 1023/12280 όσες φορες και να συνδεθώ όσες IP και να αλλάξουν. ΑΚΑΤΕΒΑΤΗ. 12280, ούτε 12281, ούτε 12279 ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, κάνω υποθέσεις, απλά το αφήνω εδώ σαν πληροφορία.

2. Παρόλο που τα παιδιά στο κατάστημα είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικά, δεν έχω κάνει δουλειά μου μετά από 2 (!) επιπλέον αλλαγές τροφοδοτικού στο τομσον. Το 1ο και το 3ο περνάνε θόρυβο στο ακουστικό των συσκευών μου. Το 2ο έκανε ΚΑΙ σαν τσαγιέρα στη μπρίζα απο το θόρυβο.

3. Δεν μπορούν να μου αλλάξουν το μοντεμ λεει επιτόπου γιατί αν ανοίξουν αυτοί δελτίο θα κάνει 3 εργάσιμες ενω αν πάρω εγω στο 13811 θα ειναι πιο άμεση η εντολή. ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΙΓΚΑ.

Λοιπόν, τους παίρνω ΤΩΡΑ τηλέφωνο γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι τιραμόλα περα δώθε στα καταστήματα να πηγαίνω και να μην κάνω δουλειά μου. Έχω κι άλλες δουλειές.

Στην τελική ας μου στείλουν ένα ΖΤΕ να τελειώνουμε. Γιατί οι 3 φορές στο κατάστημα ήταν για τροφοδοτικό. Η 4η θα είναι στη Wind για φορητότητα.

Έλεος πια με τα σαπάκια που δίνουν.


UPDATE: Το 13811 μου λέει να μου ενεργοποιησει τη Phone 2 να δουμε μηπως ετσι και τα βαλω εκει τα τηλ λυθεί το θέμα. ΔΕΝ μπορούν να αλλάξουν μοντεμ αν δεν καει το προηγούμενο!!!! (Έμεινα σέκος...)

Λοιπόν άμα δε φτιάξει και τωρα, ακούω προτάσεις για νεα εταιρία.

----------


## NexTiN

To 12280 σου είπα και πιο πάνω ότι είναι 12άρι "καρφωτό" προφίλ. Για τα υπόλοιπα, απλά ασχολίαστο. Έπρεπε να σου αλλάξουν άμεσα το Modem...

----------


## Valder

> To 12280 σου είπα και πιο πάνω ότι είναι 12άρι "καρφωτό" προφίλ. Για τα υπόλοιπα, απλά ασχολίαστο. Έπρεπε να σου αλλάξουν άμεσα το Modem...


Ναι έχεις δίκιο για την ταχύτητα, με συγχωρείς. Τα άλλα όμως ναι ειναι γραφικά. Του λέω του ανθρωπου "και τι θα κανω θα μεινω εγω με το προβλημα αμα δεν καει το μοντεμ;" και έτσι καταλήξαμε στο να αλλάξει τη θυρα σε Phone 2 να δουμε. Σοβαρά το σκέφτομαι να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο.

ΥΓ: Αν και μεταξύ μας, τωρα που δοκίμασα και τη Phone 2 (κι ας έχει τόνο κατηλλειμένου αντί για φυσιολογικό) ακούω πάλι να περνάει ο θόρυβος αυτός.


UPDATE: Μίλησα με μια κοπέλα τωρα στο 13811 και θα το περάσουν λέει για έλεγχο στο 2ο-βάθμιο τεχνικό τμήμα. (Άντε να δούμε, τελευταία ευκαιρία)

----------


## Godian

Πήγαινε σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό να στο κάψει να δεις άμα στο αλλάξουν

----------


## Valder

> Πήγαινε σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό να στο κάψει να δεις άμα στο αλλάξουν


Το γεγονός ότι πρώτον δεν κάνω μπινιές και απαιτώ σοβαρή εξυπηρέτηση από μια εταιρία που σέβομαι και προτιμώ πληρωνοντάς την έγκαιρα ΣΥΝ το γεγονός ότι και τέτοιος να ήμουνα παίζει να μας διαβάζουν άνετα αυτή τη στιγμή και να ξέρουν, με αποτρέπει από το να κάνω τέτοιες ιστορίες.

Όχι. Θα το πάω με τον σωστό δρόμο. Ειδάλλως θα με χάσουν από πελάτη.

----------


## Godian

> Το γεγονός ότι πρώτον δεν κάνω μπινιές και απαιτώ σοβαρή εξυπηρέτηση από μια εταιρία που σέβομαι και προτιμώ πληρωνοντάς την έγκαιρα ΣΥΝ το γεγονός ότι και τέτοιος να ήμουνα παίζει να μας διαβάζουν άνετα αυτή τη στιγμή και να ξέρουν, με αποτρέπει από το να κάνω τέτοιες ιστορίες.
> 
> Όχι. Θα το πάω με τον σωστό δρόμο. Ειδάλλως θα με χάσουν από πελάτη.


Όταν στο παίζουν ιστορία μια φορά  εσύ να το παίζεις 2

----------


## dimitri_ns

Με τα modem έχουν γίνει κακώς σφικτοί εδώ και καιρό

Το δικό μου κόλλαγε και δεν επικοινωνούσε ο συναγερμός (καλοκαίρι κι έλειπα μήνες)
Ξεκόλλαγε όταν οι τεχνικοί κάνανε reboot στη γραμμή (πάλι καλά) κι εγώ το μάθαινα από την εταιρεία του συναγερμού.

Ξοδευόμουνα βέβαια στην εταιρεία κινητής λόγω αναμονής

Προτροπή τους γενική να κανω reboot μια φορά τον μήνα (το κάνει η καλή μας ΔΕΗ)

Αναγκάστηκαν να το αλλάξουν όταν τα πήρα και το γ@μησα στα on/off (είχα βάλει και έναν spare χρονοδιακόπτη να το ρίχνει και την νύχτα) Συχτήρια τι μου το θυμίσατε ?

----------


## Valder

> Όταν στο παίζουν ιστορία μια φορά  εσύ να το παίζεις 2


Μπορεί από πραγματιστικής πλευράς να έχεις δίκιο και βλέπω τη λογική σου. Απλά εγω επιλέγω να μη το κάνω. Γιατί δεν είναι σωστό και γιατί θέλω να δω πόσο θα με βοηθήσουν κι αν αξίζουν να συνεχίσουν να παίρνουν τα λεφτά μου.

Μπορεί να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου αλλά έτσι θα είναι σα να κάνω πλάτες στη Cyta για την ελαττωματική εξυπηρέτησή της. Όχι. Εδώ, όλα. Να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται και ποιός εξυπηρετεί ποιόν και πόσο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με τα modem έχουν γίνει κακώς σφικτοί εδώ και καιρό
> 
> Το δικό μου κόλλαγε και δεν επικοινωνούσε ο συναγερμός (καλοκαίρι κι έλειπα μήνες)
> Ξεκόλλαγε όταν οι τεχνικοί κάνανε reboot στη γραμμή (πάλι καλά) κι εγώ το μάθαινα από την εταιρεία του συναγερμού.
> 
> Ξοδευόμουνα βέβαια στην εταιρεία κινητής λόγω αναμονής
> 
> Προτροπή τους γενική να κανω reboot μια φορά τον μήνα (το κάνει η καλή μας ΔΕΗ)
> 
> Αναγκάστηκαν να το αλλάξουν όταν τα πήρα και το γ@μησα στα on/off


Εντωμεταξύ μ αρέσει που εσυ το παραδέχεσαι και δημοσίως αθεόφοβε κι ο άλλος προτρέπει σε καταστροφές.  :Razz: 

Μόνο εγω είμαι ο ηθικός μακάκας της υπόθεσης εδω μέσα;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μπορεί από πραγματιστικής πλευράς να έχεις δίκιο και βλέπω τη λογική σου. Απλά εγω επιλέγω να μη το κάνω. Γιατί δεν είναι σωστό και γιατί θέλω να δω πόσο θα με βοηθήσουν κι αν αξίζουν να συνεχίσουν να παίρνουν τα λεφτά μου.
> 
> Μπορεί να λύσω το πρόβλημά μου αλλά έτσι θα είναι σα να κάνω πλάτες στη Cyta για την ελαττωματική εξυπηρέτησή της. Όχι. Εδώ, όλα. *Να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται και ποιός εξυπηρετεί ποιόν και πόσο.
> *
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ μ αρέσει που εσυ το παραδέχεσαι και δημοσίως αθεόφοβε κι ο άλλος προτρέπει σε καταστροφές. 
> ...


+ Καλό δίκτυο, καλή εξυπηρέτηση, ενδιαφέρονται για τους πελάτες
- Αντικατάσταση μόντεμ, έντυποι λογαριασμοί (έκλεισα χρόνο που δεν έχω πάρει), μερικες φορές λάθος λογαριασμοί

Αυτή είναι η cyta κάθεσαι ή φεύγεις.

ΥΓ Μην το κάψεις, πλάκωσε το στα on/off, γιατί σε βλέπω στο τέλος να το σπάς.
Οταν με καλέσανε από την υπηρεσία παραπόνων (έγινε κι αυτό) τους είπα για ηχογράφηση κλήσης κι αρνηθήκανε.   :Razz:    Εχουμε τίποτα να κρύψουμε ?

----------


## Valder

Κάτσε να δουμε τι θα πουν τα παιδιά από το 2οβάθμιο τεχνικό τμήμα και θα σας ενημερώσω με νέα απάντηση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κάτσε να δουμε τι θα πουν τα παιδιά από το 2οβάθμιο τεχνικό τμήμα και θα σας ενημερώσω με νέα απάντηση.


Εχει και τριτοβάθμιο ?  :Razz:

----------


## Valder

> Εχει και τριτοβάθμιο ?


Κι εγω επίτηδες τον λεω και το ξαναλέω τον τίτλο γιατί θυμίζει εκείνες τις επιτροπές του Δημοσίου. Τραγικό.

Jedenfalls, ότι και να γίνει, έχουν τελειώσει από μένα. Σε 2 μήνες μπορώ να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο να γλυτώσω και τα κερατιάτικα τα 72 Ευρώ πέναλτι. Άντε θα πάρει και την πόρτα μου το παλικάρι ο φίλος μας πιό πάνω που θέλει να ρθει Cyta και δεν έχει πόρτες.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κι εγω επίτηδες τον λεω και το ξαναλέω τον τίτλο γιατί θυμίζει εκείνες τις επιτροπές του Δημοσίου. Τραγικό.
> 
> Jedenfalls, ότι και να γίνει, έχουν τελειώσει από μένα. Σε 2 μήνες μπορώ να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο να γλυτώσω και τα κερατιάτικα τα 72 Ευρώ πέναλτι. Άντε θα πάρει και την πόρτα μου το παλικάρι ο φίλος μας πιό πάνω που θέλει να ρθει Cyta και δεν έχει πόρτες.


Το να καταφέρω να έρθω τελικά στη Cyta, θα είναι για καλό ή για κακό;  :Laughing:  Γιατί προλαβαίνω να ακυρώσω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		 Υ.Γ.1. Πάντως, ακόμα και να φύγεις, να ξέρεις ότι WIND και Vodafone δε θα σου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ, παρά μόνο σε VDSL (που λόγω απόστασης δεν έχεις). Αν σου έχει μείνει κάποιο παλιότερο, θα είσαι ΟΚ. Μόνο ΟΤΕ και Forthnet δίνουν νέο νομίζω. 

Υ.Γ.2. Αφού είμαστε στο ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο, σε ενημερώνω ότι με Vodafone είχα πολλά προβλήματα, κυρίως σε VDSL. H WIND παίζει μια χαρά, αλλά μόνο σε ADSL...

----------


## Valder

> Το να καταφέρω να έρθω τελικά στη Cyta, θα είναι για καλό ή για κακό;  Γιατί προλαβαίνω να ακυρώσω... 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Υ.Γ.1. Πάντως, ακόμα και να φύγεις, να ξέρεις ότι WIND και Vodafone δε θα σου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ, παρά μόνο σε VDSL (που λόγω απόστασης δεν έχεις). Αν σου έχει μείνει κάποιο παλιότερο, θα είσαι ΟΚ. Μόνο ΟΤΕ και Forthnet δίνουν νέο νομίζω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2. Αφού είμαστε στο ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο, σε ενημερώνω ότι με Vodafone είχα πολλά προβλήματα, κυρίως σε VDSL. H WIND παίζει μια χαρά, αλλά μόνο σε ADSL...


Κάτσε ρε συ, με χρησιδάνειο ειναι τα ρουτερ της Cyta. Λήγει το συμβόλαιο και φευγεις και τους το επιστρέφεις. Άμα δεν έχεις παλιότερο πως σερφάρεις μετά στη WIND που θα πας; Με τα χέρια; Λογικά αγοράζεις απ οσο θυμάμαι απο αυτους με κάποια ευρω ενα κινέζικο, δεν ξερω αν θυμαμαι σωστα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κάτσε ρε συ, με χρησιδάνειο ειναι τα ρουτερ της Cyta. Λήγει το συμβόλαιο και φευγεις και τους το επιστρέφεις. Άμα δεν έχεις παλιότερο πως σερφάρεις μετά στη WIND που θα πας; Με τα χέρια; Λογικά αγοράζεις απ οσο θυμάμαι απο αυτους με κάποια ευρω ενα κινέζικο, δεν ξερω αν θυμαμαι σωστα.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι η Cyta θα το ζητήσει πίσω. Εγώ έχω ξεμείνει με 5 ρούτερ (1 VDSL) από προηγούμενους παρόχους και τώρα η Cyta (αν με ενεργοποιήσει ποτέ) θα μου δώσει καινούργιο με VDSL.  :Razz:  



Off Topic


		Η WIND νομίζω χρεώνει από 19€ κάποιο TP-Link σε κατάστημα και η Voda 15 ή 20. Αλλά σου λένε λογικά τόσα ρούτερ θα έχεις μαζέψει, γιατί να σου δώσουν κι άλλο δώρο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Valder

> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι η Cyta θα το ζητήσει πίσω.


Πίστεψέ με... μακάρι να το πάρει! Στο κάτω κάτω δικό τους firmware έχει μέσα, άχρηστο θα μου είναι όταν φύγω.

----------


## Cosmonaut

Άσχετο με το θέμα μας αλλά χλευάζετε το 2βάθμιο τεχνικό τμήμα που αναφέρθηκε την στιγμή που στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν αγγελίες για Tier1, Tier2, Tier3 etc θέσεις σε Net admins, Tech support, Helpsdesks κ.α.
Η Ελληνική μετάφραση σας χάλασε;

----------


## Valder

Να πω ότι μόλις με πήρε ένα παλικάρι από το τεχνικό τμήμα, ναι τέτοια ώρα Παρασκευής. Έδειχνε να κατάλαβε ή έστω είναι ο πρώτος απ ολους τους που εξέτασε ότι πιθανόν να έχω θέμα στον εξοπλισμό με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό αν επιβεβαιωθεί από τεχνικό σε επιτόπιο έλεγχο. Αναμένουμε.

ΥΓ: Και όχι, εμένα δεν είναι σκοπός μου να κοροιδέψω κανένα 2βάθμιο τμήμα. Τη γραφειοκρατία στηλιτεύω και συγχωράτε με δεν είμαι net admin για να έχω στείλει σχετικά CV και να γνωρίζω ότι αυτό που μου λένε υπάρχει. Κι εγω αν σας μιλήσω για στρατηγική Αρκούδας στα χαρτοφυλάκια πιθανόν να γελάσετε και δε θα καταλαβετε ότι μιλάω για αμυντική επένδυση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, mea culpa, δεν ήθελα να προσβάλλω κανέναν. Απλά τη δουλειά μου θέλω να κάνω, να εξυπηρετηθώ, όπως πληρώνω και θα συνεχίσω να πληρώνω στην ώρα μου.

Και κάτι άλλο. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δε θέλω να τα βάλω με τεχνικούς ή γενικά υπαλλήλους. Είναι οι τελευταίοι που φταίνε για να κάθονται να ακούνε τη γκρίνια του καθενός. Αν κάτι μπορεί να τα κάνει τελείως σκατά σε μια εταιρία είναι το μάνατζμεντ και η νοοτροπία και ο κώδικας που περνάει στις κατώτερες βαθμίδες εργαζομένων. Το κεφάλι δε γουστάρω, αυτό έχει τη νοοτροπία. Όταν πληρώναμε 38 ευρώ τη Netone ξέραμε ότι θα έχουμε εξυπηρέτηση ΑΑΑ. Τώρα θέλουμε κι εμείς σαν πελάτες τη φτήνια, κι αυτοί το κάτω του κόστους για να πάρουν πελατεία και καταλήγουμε σε τέτοια φαινόμενα να κόβουν από την ποιότητα υπηρεσίας διότι και το να αλλάξεις εξοπλισμό σε έναν πελάτη και να μη τον αφήσεις με το πρόβλημα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι ζήτημα ποιότητας. Πολύ θα ευχόμουν να είχαμε ξανά μια Netone στα 38 ευρώ με ΑΑΑ εξυπηρέτηση. Το λέω εγώ που ανανεωσα περσι με 20 ευρω. Αλλά άσε μην ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα γιατί παρα είναι μεγάλο και πονάει.

----------


## You lied

> Όταν στο παίζουν ιστορία μια φορά  εσύ να το παίζεις 2


Ωραίο σκεπτικό... Άκρως Ελληνικότατο. 




> Να πω ότι μόλις με πήρε ένα παλικάρι από το τεχνικό τμήμα, ναι τέτοια ώρα Παρασκευής. Έδειχνε να κατάλαβε ή έστω είναι ο πρώτος απ ολους τους που εξέτασε ότι πιθανόν να έχω θέμα στον εξοπλισμό με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό αν επιβεβαιωθεί από τεχνικό σε επιτόπιο έλεγχο. Αναμένουμε.
> 
> ΥΓ: Και όχι, εμένα δεν είναι σκοπός μου να κοροιδέψω κανένα 2βάθμιο τμήμα. Τη γραφειοκρατία στηλιτεύω και συγχωράτε με δεν είμαι net admin για να έχω στείλει σχετικά CV και να γνωρίζω ότι αυτό που μου λένε υπάρχει. Κι εγω αν σας μιλήσω για στρατηγική Αρκούδας στα χαρτοφυλάκια πιθανόν να γελάσετε και δε θα καταλαβετε ότι μιλάω για αμυντική επένδυση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, mea culpa, δεν ήθελα να προσβάλλω κανέναν. Απλά τη δουλειά μου θέλω να κάνω, να εξυπηρετηθώ, όπως πληρώνω και θα συνεχίσω να πληρώνω στην ώρα μου.
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δε θέλω να τα βάλω με τεχνικούς ή γενικά υπαλλήλους. Είναι οι τελευταίοι που φταίνε για να κάθονται να ακούνε τη γκρίνια του καθενός. Αν κάτι μπορεί να τα κάνει τελείως σκατά σε μια εταιρία είναι το μάνατζμεντ και η νοοτροπία και ο κώδικας που περνάει στις κατώτερες βαθμίδες εργαζομένων. Το κεφάλι δε γουστάρω, αυτό έχει τη νοοτροπία. Όταν πληρώναμε 38 ευρώ τη Netone ξέραμε ότι θα έχουμε εξυπηρέτηση ΑΑΑ. Τώρα θέλουμε κι εμείς σαν πελάτες τη φτήνια, κι αυτοί το κάτω του κόστους για να πάρουν πελατεία και καταλήγουμε σε τέτοια φαινόμενα να κόβουν από την ποιότητα υπηρεσίας διότι και το να αλλάξεις εξοπλισμό σε έναν πελάτη και να μη τον αφήσεις με το πρόβλημα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι ζήτημα ποιότητας. Πολύ θα ευχόμουν να είχαμε ξανά μια Netone στα 38 ευρώ με ΑΑΑ εξυπηρέτηση. Το λέω εγώ που ανανεωσα περσι με 20 ευρω. Αλλά άσε μην ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα γιατί παρα είναι μεγάλο και πονάει.


Μακάρι όλοι να είχαν την δική σου νοοτροπία, αγαπητέ Valder.

----------


## Valder

> Μακάρι όλοι να είχαν την δική σου νοοτροπία, αγαπητέ Valder.


Την έχουν κι άλλοι. Όχι πολλοί αλλά την έχουν κάποιοι. 


Update στο θέμα με τη Cyta:

Ήρθε ένα παλικαράκι σήμερα και μου άλλαξε το μόντεμ σε ΖΤΕ. Την ώρα που τσεκάραμε το ακουστικό δεν άκουγα κανέναν θόρυβο, είχαν όλοι εξαφανιστεί.


Τώρα ακούω κάτι ψιλά πάλι, όχι ενοχλητικά αλλά ψιλο-cracklings πίσω από τον τόνο στο ακουστικό. Επίσης αν σηκώσω το ακουστικό και δεν κάνω dial κάποιον αριθμό, η γραμμή πέφτει πολύ γρήγορα. Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι σχετικό αλλά βλέπω Inter-digit timer: 7s

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι το αίσχος του Τόμσον, αλλά δεν είναι και η ποιότητα που είχα με το Pirelli. Δεν ξέρω εαν θα κάτσω να σκάσω άλλο για το θέμα, αλλά όλο αυτό το "τέλεια μέχρι να φύγει ο τεχνικός και κρίκικράκα" με παραξενευει.

Τα νεα μου νούμερα, με αλλαγή προς το χειρότερο. Είχα upload 1023 πήγε 967, είχα Attenuation 17 πήγε 24


 Link Status UpModulation Type ADSL_2plusActual Rate(Up/Down) 967/12066 kbpsAttainable Rate(Up/Down) 968/13168 kbpsNoise Margin(Up/Down) 9.9/7.8 dBLine Attenuation(Up/Down) 14.5/24 dBOutput Power(Up/Down) 12.3/0 dBmData Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/InterleavedInterleave Depth(Up/Down) 4/128Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 2/8 msINP(Up/Down) 0.5/2 symbolsProfile N/AShowtime Start (το εσβησα)LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATMCRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Αφού αυτό είναι, δηλώνω απλά ανικανοποίητος (update μετά από την κλήση για να είμαι δίκαιος: ψιλοσπασμένος, οχι ανικανοποίητος) από την υπηρεσία και σε 2 μήνες που λήγει το συμβολαιο μου φεύγω. :Smile:  Όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα με περνάτε εδω μέσα και για παλαβό ότι φαντάζομαι ήχους με τόσο αδιόρθωτο θέμα.


UPDATE #2: Έκανα και μια κλήση μεγάλης διάρκειας. Ισχύει ότι κι εκεί δεν έχω τον θορυβο που είχα τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Το crackling από τη μεριά μου δεν είναι τόσο εμφανές εντός της κλήσης. Πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να ζήσω με αυτό για όσο θα έχω τη Cyta.

Γενική εντύπωση:

Με Πιρέλλι: 10/10
Με Τομσον: 5/10
Με ΖΤΕ: 8/10

----------


## kostakislarisa

Μπας και είναι τίποτα από το καλώδιο του ακουστικού;

----------


## cranky

> Μπας και είναι τίποτα από το καλώδιο του ακουστικού;





> Την ώρα που τσεκάραμε το ακουστικό δεν άκουγα κανέναν θόρυβο, είχαν όλοι εξαφανιστεί.


......

----------


## kostakislarisa

Δοκίμασε να κουνήσεις λίγο το καλώδιο να δεις αν γρατσουνάει.

----------


## Valder

> Δοκίμασε να κουνήσεις λίγο το καλώδιο να δεις αν γρατσουνάει.


Δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι και καινουρια η συσκευη AEG δεν εχω θεμα. Ειναι τα πρωτα που κοιταω αν ακουω γρατζουνισματα στον ήχο. Είναι αλλιωτικο από πριν αλλα σαφέστατα πιό υποφερτό. Άστο βράστο δεν τραβάω ιδιαίτερο ζόρι πια. Τωρα ψαχνω να βρω το μοντεμ πως ανοιγεις πορτς. Θα ψαχτω.

ΥΓ: Εχω το  ZXHN H267N. Γνωρίζει κανείς να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ με τα πορτς; Δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλά, η πίεση...

Τσαμπα ψάχνω. Από τα χειρότερα ρουτερ που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου σαν μενού. Τέλος και καληνύχτα :Smile: 

Βρήκα workaround. Πάντως όντως το ρουτερ δεν έχει και πολύ nerd friendly menu. Παραείναι πετσοκομμένο στα μέτρα του μέσου καταναλωτή. :Razz:

----------


## alieus

Στις πόσες μέρες μη πληρωμής λογαριασμού σου κόβει το δίκτυο η συτα; Μου το κόψανε μετά από ενα μήνα περίπου μετά τηνλήξη προθεσμίας πληρωμής λογαριασμού. Όλες οι εταιρείες ακολουθούν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια;

----------


## kostakislarisa

Με ένα ληξιπρόθεσμο στο κόψανε; Και πόσες μέρες μετά τη λήξη;

----------


## cranky

> Και πόσες μέρες μετά τη λήξη;





> ... μετά από ενα μήνα περίπου μετά τηνλήξη προθεσμίας πληρωμής λογαριασμού.


......

----------


## kostakislarisa

Δε το διάβασα σωστά πριν.. :P ναι στο κόβουν έρχεται και sms στον αριθμό που έχεις δηλώσει για ληξιπρόθεσμο και μετά για διακοπή υπηρεσιών.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όλες οι εταιρείες ακολουθούν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια;




Off Topic


		Εγώ είχα ξεχάσει να πληρώσω έναν μήνα στη WIND μέσω ίντερνετ και πλήρωσα τελικά το ποσό μαζί με τον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Μου είχε στείλει SMS η WIND, πως αν δεν πληρώσω σε 2 εβδομάδες, θα μου μπλοκάρουν τις εξερχόμενες. Μόνο αυτό. Αλλά δε χρειάστηκε...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heavysmok

> Δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι και καινουρια η συσκευη AEG δεν εχω θεμα. Ειναι τα πρωτα που κοιταω αν ακουω γρατζουνισματα στον ήχο. Είναι αλλιωτικο από πριν αλλα σαφέστατα πιό υποφερτό. Άστο βράστο δεν τραβάω ιδιαίτερο ζόρι πια. Τωρα ψαχνω να βρω το μοντεμ πως ανοιγεις πορτς. Θα ψαχτω.
> 
> ΥΓ: Εχω το  ZXHN H267N. Γνωρίζει κανείς να βοηθήσει παρακαλώ με τα πορτς; Δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλά, η πίεση...
> 
> Τσαμπα ψάχνω. Από τα χειρότερα ρουτερ που έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου σαν μενού. Τέλος και καληνύχτα
> 
> Βρήκα workaround. Πάντως όντως το ρουτερ δεν έχει και πολύ nerd friendly menu. Παραείναι πετσοκομμένο στα μέτρα του μέσου καταναλωτή.


Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια δοκιμή να μου φύγει η απορία ; παρακολουθώ το πρόβλημα σου και απορώ πως δεν στο έχουν επιλύσει ακόμα.

Ρεύμα στο ρουτερ από ξεχωριστή πρίζα, μόνο του και όχι σε πολύπριζο! 

Το ίδιο και με την συσκευή τηλεφώνου αν είναι ασύρματο. Αν έχεις μη ασύρματο δοκίμασε και με εκείνο.

Περιμένω νέα σου.

Φιλικά, Θοδωρής.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Απίστευτα πράγματα! Μετά από 1 μήνα από τότε που έγινε η αίτηση για φορητότητα, με παίρνει σήμερα η Cyta και μου λέει ότι η WIND δεν της δίνει τη γραμμή, γιατί είναι λάθος ο Βρόχος. Μετά κοιτάω το συμβόλαιο της Cyta και βλέπω ότι ο Βρόχος δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά!! Ούτε καν για να τον γράψω εγώ και δεν το είχα προσέξει!  :Thumb down: 

Βρίσκω έναν λογαριασμό της WIND, βλέπω το Βρόχο και παίρνω το 13877 με το σταθερό μου, να τον πω στη Cyta. Ξαφνικά βλέπω ότι το σταθερό, λίγο μετά τη 1 μμ, δε λειτουργεί! Κοιτάζω το ρούτερ και βλέπω το φωτάκι του ίντερνετ κόκκινο! Πήγα να πάρω τηλέφωνο το 13877 με το κινητό μου και μέσα σε ένα λεπτό, μου έφαγε 0,65€ και έκλεισε μόνο του, γιατί τελείωσε το υπόλοιπο! Τώρα πως θα μιλήσω με τη Cyta;;  :Mad:  Έκανα αίτημα στο σάιτ τους, να με καλέσουν αυτοί...

Εκεί που φοβήθηκα μήπως η WIND μου έκοψε τη γραμμή, την παίρνω τηλέφωνο από το κινητό στο 2111201212 (με αστική χρέωση, το ακούς Cyta??  :Mad: ) και μου λένε ότι υπάρχει γενική βλάβη στην περιοχή μου! Perfect timing!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manospcistas

Υπάρχει και το 2155013877, που είναι το ίδιο με το 13877 αλλά με χρέωση σταθερού.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Υπάρχει και το 2155013877, που είναι το ίδιο με το 13877 αλλά με χρέωση σταθερού.


Αυτό λέει ότι είναι για κλήσεις από εξωτερικό. Λειτουργεί;  :Thinking:  Αυτή η ρημάδα η φορητότητα, μου έχει φάει πάνω από 4€, για κλήσεις σε 5ψήφια...

Υ.Γ. Τελικά πριν λίγα λεπτά, η υπηρεσία μου επανήλθε. Θα πάρω τη Cyta αργότερα να της πω το βρόχο.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Όπως είπε ο φίλος από πάνω το 2155013877 είναι το ίδιο απλά με αστική χρέωση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όπως είπε ο φίλος από πάνω το 2155013877 είναι το ίδιο απλά με αστική χρέωση.


Το οποίο καλούμε εμείς που είμαστε cyta kai έχουμε απεριόριστα, διότι δεν μας στοιχίζει τίποτα.
Αποφεύγουμε το 13877 γιατί μας χρεώνει εμάς τους συνδρομητές cyta 0,20 ή 0,25 ανά κλήση, δεν θυμάμαι.

Για τα μπάζα  :Razz: , να στέλνανε και λογαριασμό καλά θάτανε. Ενα χρόνο έχω να πάρω

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Δεξια επανω στο λογαριασμο της CYTA ,με την παρακατω σειρα εχει εντονα μαυρα γραμματα

Hμερομηνια Εκδοσης
Αριθμος Παραστατικου
Αριθμος Λογαριασμου
Αριθμος Βροχου
Κεφαλικος Αριθμος


Υ.Γ ουπς λαθος!!! τωρα ειδα οτι εψαχνες το λογαριασμο της wind για να πας στη Cyta

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Τελικά το *2155013877* λειτουργεί. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τζάμπα λεφτά έχασα με τα 5ψήφια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Έδωσα τον αριθμό βρόχου στη Cyta και μου είπαν θα κάνουν ξανά αίτημα στη WIND, για τη φορητότητα της γραμμής, γιατί η άλλη απορρίφθηκε. Αφού δεν υπήρχε πουθενά χώρος να σημειώσω το βρόχο, λογικό είναι...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Manolis_karas

Χθες κατά την ώρα  13.00η κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο και το Internet. Τηλεφώνησα στη Cyta από το κινητό περίπου στις 16.00 και την επομένη το μεσημέρι ήρθε ο τεχνικό τους και εγκατέστησε το νέο modem.
Πήρε το παλιό, λευκό Pirelli από το 2008 και εγκατέστησε ένα λευκό ΖΤΕ. Με πρώτη επαφή διαπίστωσα ότι το τηλέφωνο έχει καθαρό ήχο και ότι το Pirelli είχε δυνατότερο wifi.  Τα λοιπά θα τα δούμε στην πορεία. 
Μπράβο τους πολύ γρήγορη αποκατάσταση βλάβης, το καλό να λέγεται.

----------


## a.libe

μεγαλεια, αυτα ειναι!!!!συνηθως σου λενε πηγαινε στιο καταστημα και παρε ενα ρουτερ αφηνοντας το παλιο!!!

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Eιναι πως θα τυχεις.... 
Σε μας , τεχνικη υποστηριξη ερχεται απο γειτονικη πολη, στα θετικα οτι ερχονται παντα στο ραντεβου και ειναι αρκετα εξυπηρετικοι.
Στα συνδυαστικα με ΟΤΕ υπαρχει θεμα, απο πλευρας ΟΤΕ παντα.
Αντιστοιχα εχω παρατηρησει οτι ο υπευθυνος του Cytaspot(το οποιο ειναι franchise) εξυπηρετει σχεδον αποκλειστικα τους δικους του πελατες,
εαν εχεις συμβολαιο απο παλαιοτερο συνεργατη η' μεσω ιντερνετ, σε παραπεμπει στην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση.
Π.χ. εγω εκανα πρωτη φορα συμβολαιο περιπου 1,5 χρονο πριν δημιουργηθει το Cytaspot και πρακτικα μονο πληρωμες δεχεται απο εμενα. Αντιθετα στου γαμπρου μου(που εκανε συμβολαιο σε αυτον) , τρεχει  ο ιδιος(παραλληλα με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη)  μολις του αναφερουν κατι .

----------


## a.libe

ομως τις καλες εκπτωσεις σε ανανεωση μονο απο τμημα προσφορων μπορεις να τις παρεις!!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Λοιπόν, βαρέθηκα να περιμένω... Πήρα τηλέφωνο τη WIND και ζήτησα ξανά προσφορά με ADSL, έχοντας αρνηθεί όλες όσες μου έκαναν πριν καιρό. Μου έδωσαν Απεριόριστα Σταθερά και 300 κινητά στα 18,38€ με όλους τους φόρους μέσα. Θα πάω να ακυρώσω τη Cyta αύριο... 

Ζήτησα προσφορά με VDSL και η WIND μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. Αυτό σημαίνει, ότι προς το παρόν, δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη θύρα για VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ!! Όλες οι εταιρίες μπορούν να δώσουν VDSL, απλά δεν υπάρχει άλλη "πόρτα"... Για τον ίδιο λόγο που έχει κολλήσει η αίτηση στη Cyta, εδώ και παραπάνω από 1 μήνα! Άρα θα μπορούσα να πάω εκεί, μόνο για ADSL...

----------


## Iozz

Κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών, μηδενική εξυπηρέτιση πελατών και απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση προς τους συνεπείς πελάτες. Μου ζητά η εν λόγω εταιρία 120 ευρώ για να δικόψω τη σύνδεσή μου εντός συμβολαίου με υπόλοιπο 6 μήνες. Ζήτησα απαλαγή από το παραπάνω τέλος, λόγω έκτακτης μετακόμισης και ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας ούτε καν το προώθησε. Μακριά τους δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους ούτε τα χρήματα που τους δίνουμε, ντροπή τους.

----------


## dimangelid

> Κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών, μηδενική εξυπηρέτιση πελατών και απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση προς τους συνεπείς πελάτες. Μου ζητά η εν λόγω εταιρία 120 ευρώ για να δικόψω τη σύνδεσή μου εντός συμβολαίου με υπόλοιπο 6 μήνες. Ζήτησα απαλαγή από το παραπάνω τέλος, λόγω έκτακτης μετακόμισης και ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας ούτε καν το προώθησε. Μακριά τους δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους ούτε τα χρήματα που τους δίνουμε, ντροπή τους.


Αν στην νέα περιοχή που πας δεν έχουν καθόλου κάλυψη, θα μπορούσες ίσως να αποφύγεις τα τέλη αποδέσμευσης όπως έχει γίνει με ένα άλλο μέλος στο θέμα  Cyta και μετακόμιση σε περιοχή χωρίς κάλυψη. Πολιτική της εταιρίας για τα τέλη απενεργοποίησης πρόωρης διακοπής .
Αν στην περιοχή που πας έχουν κάλυψη και εσύ θες να σπάσεις για δικούς σου λόγους το συμβόλαιο, δεν φταίει καμία Cyta και κανένας πάροχος γενικότερα σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις και σωστά ζητάνε το τέλος αποδέσμευσης.

----------


## Godian

> Κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών, μηδενική εξυπηρέτιση πελατών και απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση προς τους συνεπείς πελάτες. Μου ζητά η εν λόγω εταιρία 120 ευρώ για να δικόψω τη σύνδεσή μου εντός συμβολαίου με υπόλοιπο 6 μήνες. Ζήτησα απαλαγή από το παραπάνω τέλος, λόγω έκτακτης μετακόμισης και ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας ούτε καν το προώθησε. Μακριά τους δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους ούτε τα χρήματα που τους δίνουμε, ντροπή τους.


Λογικό το βρίσκω φίλε μου. Άμα είναι ο καθένας έλεγε ψέμματα ότι μετακομίζει και έσπαγε το συμβόλαιο του

----------


## cranky

> Άμα είναι ο καθένας έλεγε ψέμματα ότι μετακομίζει και έσπαγε το συμβόλαιο του


Διάβασες καθόλου εδώ 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175725

τί χαρτιά ζητήσανε για τη μετακόμιση, ή είπες να γράψεις ό,τι νά 'ναι ;;;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Διάβασες καθόλου εδώ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175725
> 
> τί χαρτιά ζητήσανε για τη μετακόμιση, ή είπες να γράψεις ό,τι νά 'ναι ;;;


Πιθανά θα έπρεπε η cyta να γίνει κάθετη εταιρεία και να αναλαμβάνει και μετακομίσεις   :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

> Κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών, μηδενική εξυπηρέτιση πελατών και απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση προς τους συνεπείς πελάτες. Μου ζητά η εν λόγω εταιρία 120 ευρώ για να δικόψω τη σύνδεσή μου εντός συμβολαίου με υπόλοιπο 6 μήνες. Ζήτησα απαλαγή από το παραπάνω τέλος, λόγω έκτακτης μετακόμισης και ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας ούτε καν το προώθησε. Μακριά τους δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους ούτε τα χρήματα που τους δίνουμε, ντροπή τους.


Δεν ανανέωσα την δέσμευση , το ζήτησα στο ελεύθερο και δέχτηκαν με 17€ (χωρίς πακέτα και χρόνους στα 4 Mbps/512 όμως) .....και ο λογαριασμός το Φλεβάρη ήρθε 0,31€ !!!! CYTA !! Δίνει ρέστα !!!! Σε αντίθεση με τη μεγάλη πάροχο wind που κατάφερε να μου φάει και το χρόνο ομιλίας και τα λεφτά που είχα μέσα στο καρτοκινητό!! Φεύγω εγώ τώρα απ τη Cyta;με τίποτα! Και με πρήζει κάθε 2 μέρες η vodafone με κουπόνια για σουπερμάρκετ και 18,90€ όλα απεριόριστα (1 ώρα κινητά)και δωρεάν καφέ,σινεμά και κτέο αλλά εγώ δε φεύγω !!!! Cyτάρα for ever!

----------


## NexTiN

Καλά, μην τρελαίνεσαι. Προφανώς λάθος κάνανε και θα στα στείλουν μαζεμένα στον επόμενο...  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Δεν ειναι λαθος.  
Γινεται συμψηφισμος στην αλλαγη συμβολαιου επειδη εχεις προπληρωσει το παγιο.(παντα πληρωνεις το παγιο του επομενου μηνα και την χρηση αυτου που περασε στον ιδιο λογαριασμο)
Σε μενα στην αλλαγη  , επειδη ηταν προπληρωμενο το παγιο με το παλιο συμβολαιο, ηρθε ενας μηνας με αρνητικο υπολοιπο(επιστροφη προπληρωμενου παγιου),  και μετα στον επομενο ηρθε το κανονικο(νεο παγιο) παγιο επι 2 μηνες.
Στην λιστα που παραθετει επανω ομως, φαινεται μονο  η τιμολογηση. Εαν ανοιξει το pdf το ποσο θα ειναι διαφορετικο γιατι εκει λογιζεται ο συμψηφισμος.

π.χ μπορει να βλεπεις 0,31 στη λιστα και στο pdf να ειναι  - η' να ειναι 5 ευρω...
Τον επομενο μηνα θα χρεωθουν και τα 2 παγια.
Πρακτικα θελουν 2 λογαριασμους για να γινει ο συμψηφισμος και να οριστικοποιηθουν οι χρεωσεις.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> ομως τις καλες εκπτωσεις σε ανανεωση μονο απο τμημα προσφορων μπορεις να τις παρεις!!!


Έχω σύμβαση με τη Cyta από τις πρώτες - πρώτες στην Ελλάδα, με 4mbps και διάφορες άλλες καλές παροχές.
Πριν 3 χρόνια με πρόταση της Cyta προσπάθησα να αυξήσω ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν προχώρησα στην αλλαγή, γιατί στο επαναληπτικό τηλεφώνημα για το κλείσιμο της συμφωνίας αύξησαν λίγο την τιμή και θεώρησα ότι με δουλεύουν.
Πριν λίγες ημέρες ζήτησα εγώ αύξηση ταχύτητας. Η προσφορά που μου έκαναν ήταν ακριβώς αυτή της ιστοσελίδας τους. Στο επαναληπτικό τηλεφώνημα για το κλείσιμο της συμφωνίας αύξησαν λίγο την τιμή πάλι, παραπάνω από εκείνη της ιστοσελίδας τους και δεν προχώρησα στην αλλαγή. 
Εμπέδωσα ότι ισχύει αυτό που γράφει ο Iozz 



> ... απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση προς τους συνεπείς πελάτες...


το οποίο δυστυχώς ισχύει σε πολλές Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.
Επειδή εκτός τα παραπάνω είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τη Cyta, δεν σκεπτόμουν να αλλάξω εταιρεία, επειδή όμως νοιώθω εγκλωβισμένος στα 4mbps αρχίζω ... και ψάχνω να βρω τις αποδόσεις των λοιπών εταιρειών στην περιοχή μου.



> Και με πρήζει κάθε 2 μέρες η vodafone με κουπόνια για σουπερμάρκετ και 18,90€ όλα απεριόριστα (1 ώρα κινητά)και δωρεάν καφέ,σινεμά και κτέο...


και εμένα με πρήζουν αλλά το θεωρώ αστείο, ξέρει κανένας περί τίνος πρόκειται ακριβώς;

----------


## Godian

Εγω ζητησα να ακουσω το ηχογραφημενο τηλεφωνημα γιατι θυμαμαι καλα με ειπε 18 ευρω και θα παει 17 αμα εχω παγια εντολη και παιρνω ηλεκτρονικο. και ερχεται απο τοτε στα 17.50 ευρω δε με νοιαζει το 0.50 αλλα δε τους το χαριζω. προτιμαω να τα μαζευω να τα δινω στα παιδακια στα καλαντα

----------


## Manolis_karas

Το ίδιο και σε μένα, η διαφορά ήταν ελάχιστη, αλλά ένοιωσα ότι με κορόιδευαν.

----------


## Atheros

> και εμένα με πρήζουν αλλά το θεωρώ αστείο, ξέρει κανένας περί τίνος πρόκειται ακριβώς;


Βασικά άν πάς σε αυτούς έχουν την παροχή εκπτωτικών κουπονιών ίσης αξίας με το λογαριασμό για συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα πολυεθνικών(200 τόσα μου είπαν), από δημητριακά μέχρι απορρυπαντικά, με μόνη προϋπόθεση για όσους πάνε σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα να εξοφλούν τον λογαριασμό σε κατάστημα vodafone, και επιπλέον ΔΕΝ ισχύουν για αγορές από τα LIDL ! Επίσης δίνει έκπτωση 10% σε συγκεκριμένες καφετέριες-δε θυμάμαι-και σε ασφάλιση αυτοκινήτου και ΚΤΕΟ. Απαράδεκτο όμως σε εμένα καθώς δεν είμαστε μάζα χειραγωγήσιμη αλλά ελεύθεροι άνθρωποι!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ειναι λαθος.  
> Γινεται συμψηφισμος στην αλλαγη συμβολαιου επειδη εχεις προπληρωσει το παγιο.(παντα πληρωνεις το παγιο του επομενου μηνα και την χρηση αυτου που περασε στον ιδιο λογαριασμο)
> Σε μενα στην αλλαγη  , επειδη ηταν προπληρωμενο το παγιο με το παλιο συμβολαιο, ηρθε ενας μηνας με αρνητικο υπολοιπο(επιστροφη προπληρωμενου παγιου),  και μετα στον επομενο ηρθε το κανονικο(νεο παγιο) παγιο επι 2 μηνες.
> Στην λιστα που παραθετει επανω ομως, φαινεται μονο  η τιμολογηση. Εαν ανοιξει το pdf το ποσο θα ειναι διαφορετικο γιατι εκει λογιζεται ο συμψηφισμος.
> 
> π.χ μπορει να βλεπεις 0,31 στη λιστα και στο pdf να ειναι  - η' να ειναι 5 ευρω...
> Τον επομενο μηνα θα χρεωθουν και τα 2 παγια.
> Πρακτικα θελουν 2 λογαριασμους για να γινει ο συμψηφισμος και να οριστικοποιηθουν οι χρεωσεις.


Άν μου τη φέρουν έτσι και μου το χρεώσουν διπλό στον επόμενο , κάνω φορητότητα μόλις δώ το PDF, στη WIND αμέσως όμως πρίν λήξει ο λογαριασμός,ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία(αντιπροσφορά και αποδέσμευση γραμμής πιο πρίν) και τους πατάω ντουφέκι !

Ιδού η ανάλυση!

----------


## ckoul

Στον λογαριασμό που έλαβα πρόσφατα έχει προστεθεί ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ 5%. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο ΦΠΑ έχει υπολογισθεί ΚΑΙ επί του τέλους αυτού.

ΦΠΑ επί ΤΕΛΟΥΣ, στέκει;  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> Στον λογαριασμό που έλαβα πρόσφατα έχει προστεθεί ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ 5%. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο ΦΠΑ έχει υπολογισθεί ΚΑΙ επί του τέλους αυτού.
> 
> ΦΠΑ επί ΤΕΛΟΥΣ, στέκει;


Μα φυσικά στέκει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...81%CE%AE%CF%82

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...81%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## a.libe

ισχυει οπως το τελος κινητης τοσα χρονια

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στον λογαριασμό που έλαβα πρόσφατα έχει προστεθεί ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ 5%. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ο ΦΠΑ έχει υπολογισθεί ΚΑΙ επί του τέλους αυτού.
> 
> ΦΠΑ επί ΤΕΛΟΥΣ, στέκει;


Ολα στέκουν αν θέλεις να μαζέψεις λεφτά και είσαι ο από πάνω
Αν είσαι ο από κάτω έχασες

Ακόμα και ΦΠΑ επί ΦΠΑ επί ΤΕΛΟΥΣ ατελείωτου στέκει
Μπορείς πλέον να μην αυξάνεις ΦΠΑ, απλά μόνο το τέλος

Χρόνια τώρα μπαίνει φόρος/τέλος και καπάκι ΦΠΑ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Έκανα πάλι χαζομάρα, ως συνήθως...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Πριν λίγες μέρες, δέχτηκα την προσφορά της WIND με ADSL για να παραμείνω. Δεν ακύρωσα τη Cyta και απλά περίμενα να περάσουν οι 60 μέρες, για να ακυρωθεί αυτόματα η αίτηση (κάπου έτσι διάβασα). Μου έρχεται λοιπόν σήμερα μήνυμα, πως η Cyta θα με ενεργοποιήσει την Πέμπτη 9/3! Ακριβώς 51 μέρες μετά την αίτηση, βρέθηκε διαθέσιμη πόρτα VDSL!!  :Clap: 

Τώρα όμως δεν προλαβαίνω να στείλω Φαξ! Ακόμα και αύριο να στείλω, είναι 2 μέρες πριν την ενεργοποίηση και δε θα σταματήσει. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι πως η WIND θα με χρεώσει Τέλη Διακοπής 140€... Τώρα τι θα κάνω; Αν πάρω τη Cyta τηλέφωνο σήμερα, γίνεται να κάνω ακύρωση;

----------


## Focus

Η συμφωνία σου με τη Wind έγινε πριν τις τιμολογιακές αυξησεις σωστά; Αν ναι, μπορείς να διακόψεις αζημίως.
_
Edit: άκυρο, νομιζα  ότι η Wind ανακοίνωσε αυξήσεις και στα στη σταθερή κάτι που δεν ισχύει._

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πήρα τηλέφωνο τη Cyta για ακύρωση και μου λένε δε γίνεται τώρα. Αν μου στείλει η WIND τέλη διακοπής, απλά δε θα τα πληρώσω, γιατί είχα κάνει καταγγελία τον Ιανουάριο από τις τιμολογιακές αλλαγές και ήθελα να φύγω δωρεάν για Cyta. Απλά η τελευταία τώρα βρήκε να με ενεργοποιήσει... Η WIND μου είχε κάνει προσφορά που αρχικά αρνήθηκα, αλλά πριν λίγες μέρες την αποδέχτηκα, περιμένοντας τη Cyta ν' ακυρωθεί από μόνη της, μιας και είχαν μείνει λίγες μέρες μέχρι τις 60. Γενικά τα έκανα μπάχαλο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Υ.Γ.1. Ξέχασα να ρωτήσω πότε θα έρθει το ρούτερ της Cyta. Πλάκα θα έχει να φτάσει η Πέμπτη και να μείνω χωρίς υπηρεσία.  :Whistle: 

Υ.Γ.2. Τον τεχνικό της Cyta για να μου βάλει το δωρεάν πριζάκι, ώστε να έχω τηλέφωνο σε όλο το σπίτι, πότε να τον πάρω;

- - - Updated - - -

*Πακέτα Cyta Rural!*

30 upload;;  :Blink:   :Blink: 

http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/rural

----------


## NexTiN

Το Rural είναι άλλο καθεστώς και μόνο στις περιοχές που επιδοτήθηκαν. Τα πακέτα είναι 8/2 και 50/30 για όλους τους Παρόχους...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Tragic! Πήρα σήμερα τη Cyta να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με το ρούτερ και μου λένε ότι το έχουν στείλει από 23 Γενάρη! Η Cyta δε μου είχε στείλει SMS να μου πει πως έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και η τραγική ACS δε μου άφησε καν ειδοποίηση, ούτε SMS να πάω να το πάρω!!

Τελικά μου είπαν να περάσω το απόγευμα από ένα ιδιόκτητο κατάστημα Cyta και να το πάρω από εκεί. Θα τους στείλουν e-mail από τα κεντρικά μου είπαν, για να μου το δώσουν...

Υ.Γ. Πλάκα θα έχει να μου δώσουν κάνα μεταχειρισμένο κουβά.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Godian

> Tragic! Πήρα σήμερα τη Cyta να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με το ρούτερ και μου λένε ότι το έχουν στείλει από 23 Γενάρη! Η Cyta δε μου είχε στείλει SMS να μου πει πως έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός και η τραγική ACS δε μου άφησε καν ειδοποίηση, ούτε SMS να πάω να το πάρω!!
> 
> Τελικά μου είπαν να περάσω το απόγευμα από ένα ιδιόκτητο κατάστημα Cyta και να το πάρω από εκεί. Θα τους στείλουν e-mail από τα κεντρικά μου είπαν, για να μου το δώσουν...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πλάκα θα έχει να μου δώσουν κάνα μεταχειρισμένο κουβά.


Σιγά μη σου δώσουν καινούργιο. Η χλωρινη κάνει θαύματα

----------


## Manolis_karas

Πριν 20 περίπου ημέρες μου άλλαξαν ρούτερ. Το ρούτερ φαινόταν και μύριζε καινούργιο, δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά τα καλώδια σύνδεσης και η συσκευασία ήταν σίγουρα καινούργια.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ζήτησα το Technicolor TG788vn v2 και μου έδωσαν ένα κουτί που ήταν μέσα σε ζελατίνη. Δε μυρίζει πολύ έντονα "καινουργίλα", όμως φαίνεται αχρησιμοποίητο.  :Razz: 

Το έβαλα πάνω στη γραμμή της WIND με ADSL, κι ενώ συγχρόνιζε κανονικά, δε μου έδινε πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ, γιατί ήθελε κωδικούς! Θα μου στείλει η Cyta τίποτα, μετά την ενεργοποίηση μεθαύριο; Μήπως πρέπει να βάλω τίποτ' άλλο εκεί; Μου δείχνει Authentication Problem.

Y.Γ. Αν ήταν άσπρο μπροστά, θα φαινόταν πιο ωραίο.  :Razz:

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Πάρε την τεχνική υποστήριξη τηλέφωνο. Για να ρυθμίσουν το ρουτερ να παίζει στην γραμμή σου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ζήτησα το Technicolor TG788vn v2 και μου έδωσαν ένα κουτί που ήταν μέσα σε ζελατίνη. Δε μυρίζει πολύ έντονα "καινουργίλα", όμως φαίνεται αχρησιμοποίητο. 
> 
> Το έβαλα πάνω στη γραμμή της WIND με ADSL, κι ενώ συγχρόνιζε κανονικά, δε μου έδινε πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ, γιατί ήθελε κωδικούς! *Θα μου στείλει η Cyta τίποτα, μετά την ενεργοποίηση μεθαύριο;* Μήπως πρέπει να βάλω τίποτ' άλλο εκεί; Μου δείχνει Authentication Problem.
> 
> Y.Γ. Αν ήταν άσπρο μπροστά, θα φαινόταν πιο ωραίο.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όλα πλέον γινονται αυτόματα, τραβάει δεδομένα από server.
Και επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων να κάνεις, θα ξανασεταριστεί μόνο του.
Ετσι δουλεύουν σχεδόν όλοι

Πιθανά η wind που δεν δίνει modem να θέλει κωδικούς

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Φυσικα και δεν σου εδινε προσβαση στο δικτυο της wind... Eχει περασμενο firmware της cyta  .
Oταν σε συνδεσει η Cyta τοτε θα παρει αυτοματα τους κωδικους, το πολυ να χρειαστει μια επανεκινηση...

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Φυσικα και δεν σου εδινε προσβαση στο δικτυο της wind... Eχει περασμενο firmware της cyta  .
> Oταν σε συνδεσει η Cyta τοτε θα παρει αυτοματα τους κωδικους, το πολυ να χρειαστει μια επανεκινηση...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Φυσικα και δεν σου εδινε προσβαση στο δικτυο της wind... Eχει περασμενο firmware της cyta  .
> Oταν σε συνδεσει η Cyta τοτε θα παρει αυτοματα τους κωδικους, το πολυ να χρειαστει μια επανεκινηση...


Χρειάστηκε τελικά να πάρω τηλέφωνο τη Cyta, για να μου το ρυθμίσουν. Ενώ συγχρόνιζε στα 35.000, δεν είχε πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ. Τώρα όλα κομπλέ. Το μόνο που με "χαλάει", είναι το ότι δε μου δίνουν 50αρι, το αναφέρω αναλυτικά στο λινκ.  :Sorry: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...54#post6132154

----------


## panosdoken_

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
Μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο Πειραιά αυτή την στιγμή και συγκεκριμένα με το Κέντρο του Αγίου Γεωργίου Κερατσίνι για την περιοχή κοντά στον Άγιο Δημήτριο Πειραιά;

----------


## dimtz

Ειμαι σε αναζητηση νεου παροχου σταθερης τηλεφωνιας και εχω 2-3 αποριες ,βασικα τωρα ειμαι οτε και λογω τιμων λεω να παω σε κατι φθηνο,οικονομικο , βλεπω μια προσφορα μεσα απο το getaline ,η απορια μου ειναι ποσο αξιοπιστο και ασφαλες ειναι να κανω απο εκει την αιτηση; 
Οπως ειπα ειμαι προς αναζητηση και δεν εχω ακομη καταληξει καπου ,αν εχετε να προτεινετε και κατι αλλο ευχαριστως να σας ακουσω

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ειμαι σε αναζητηση νεου παροχου σταθερης τηλεφωνιας και εχω 2-3 αποριες ,βασικα τωρα ειμαι οτε και λογω τιμων λεω να παω σε κατι φθηνο,οικονομικο , βλεπω μια προσφορα μεσα απο το getaline ,η απορια μου ειναι ποσο αξιοπιστο και ασφαλες ειναι να κανω απο εκει την αιτηση; 
> Οπως ειπα ειμαι προς αναζητηση και δεν εχω ακομη καταληξει καπου ,αν εχετε να προτεινετε και κατι αλλο ευχαριστως να σας ακουσω


Δε μας είπες όμως, τι πρόγραμμα ακριβώς θες; Μόνο ίντερνετ ή και ομιλία προς σταθερά/κινητά;

----------


## dimtz

> Δε μας είπες όμως, τι πρόγραμμα ακριβώς θες; Μόνο ίντερνετ ή και ομιλία προς σταθερά/κινητά;


Καλημερα ,σωστα ,δεν το ανεφερα, χρειαζομαι απεριοριστα σταθερα και Adsl internet εως 24Mbps
edit τελικα εκλεισα forthnet

----------


## Godian

Με έγδυσε η cyta

----------


## kostakislarisa

5ψήφιο κάλεσες..

----------


## cranky

Καί, άλλου παρόχου.

----------


## a.libe

αυτες ειναι οι εκαστοτε τιμες απο τη στιγμη που τηλ σε 5ψηφιο....και απο αλλον παροχο να τηλ η ιδια χρεωση θα ηταν πανω κατω

----------


## You lied

> Με έγδυσε η cyta


Δεν σε έγδυσε η cyta αγαπητέ, η Q σε έγδυσε. Η cyta τη χρέωση την έχει ανηρτημένη (σελίδα 3) και αν το υπολογίσεις σε χρέωσε ακριβώς ότι της ζητάει η Q.

----------


## Godian

> 5ψήφιο κάλεσες..


Ναι πήρα αναγκαστικά στην Wind γιατί να μάθω το puk από ένα καρτοκινητο

----------


## Manolis_karas

Εκεί που είχα ψιλοαποφασίσει να φύγω από τη Cyta, ανακάλυψα το Σαββατοκύριακο μία σχεδόν κρυμμένη καλή προσφορά στο επίσημο site της.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη νοοτροπία τους. Οι ανταγωνιστές τους προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να προβάλουν τις προσφορές τους και η Cyta λες και θέλει να τις κρύψει. Τύπου προσφορών πολυκαταστημάτων "Ανακαλύψετε τις κρυμμένες προσφορές μας και κερδίστε".  :Bless:

----------


## Atheros

> Εκεί που είχα ψιλοαποφασίσει να φύγω από τη Cyta, ανακάλυψα το Σαββατοκύριακο μία σχεδόν κρυμμένη καλή προσφορά στο επίσημο site της.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη νοοτροπία τους. Οι ανταγωνιστές τους προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να προβάλουν τις προσφορές τους και η Cyta λες και θέλει να τις κρύψει. Τύπου προσφορών πολυκαταστημάτων "Ανακαλύψετε τις κρυμμένες προσφορές μας και κερδίστε".


Τι προσφορά;

----------


## Manolis_karas

Site Cyta - Αρχική σελίδα - Για το Σπίτι - 2play Internet & Σταθερή - Δες το σποτ >>

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Site Cyta - Αρχική σελίδα - Για το Σπίτι - 2play Internet & Σταθερή - Δες το σποτ >>


Ισχύει χρόνια
Ανανέωσα τον Απρίλιο 2016, πληρώνω 27,5 € και έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά, *vdsl* και cyta4u δωρεάν

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Μου έχει ξεμείνει από πρόπερσι ένα VDSL ρούτερ ZTE H168N της HOL. Το έβαλα στη γραμμή Cyta και συγχρονίζει κανονικά, στα 34.999 (και attainable rate 46.000 με SNR 12  :Whistle:  ).  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δώσει πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες Cyta; Αν τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, θα μου πουν τους κωδικούς που χρειάζονται; Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ υποστηρίζει και VoIP.

Υ.Γ. Βλακεία έκανα που ζήτησα το Technicolor από τη Cyta. Μάπα είναι.  :Mad:

----------


## djuan1988

Internet θα έχεις ναι.

Voip δε σου δίνουν.

----------


## NexTiN

Να παίξεις με άλλο modem δεν μπορείς, αλλά και να μπορούσες δεν δίνουν τους κωδικούς. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτα αντικατάσταση με το ΖΤΕ Η267Ν. Πες τους ότι χρειάζεσαι την πόρτα 80 που στο Technicolor χρησιμοποιείται για την διαχείριση του modem...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Να παίξεις με άλλο modem δεν μπορείς, αλλά και να μπορούσες δεν δίνουν τους κωδικούς. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτα αντικατάσταση με το ΖΤΕ Η267Ν. Πες τους ότι χρειάζεσαι την πόρτα 80 που στο Technicolor χρησιμοποιείται για την διαχείριση του modem...


Μπορώ να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ, χωρίς να υπάρχει βλάβη; Θυμάμαι που έλεγε ένα μέλος, ότι "τρόμαζαν" να του δώσουν ένα μεταχειρισμένο, όταν το πρώτο ρούτερ που είχε, χάλασε πραγματικά.  :Blink:

----------


## Valder

> Μπορώ να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ, χωρίς να υπάρχει βλάβη; Θυμάμαι που έλεγε ένα μέλος, ότι "τρόμαζαν" να του δώσουν ένα μεταχειρισμένο, όταν το πρώτο ρούτερ που είχε, χάλασε πραγματικά.


Χαχαχαχ καλή τύχη μ αυτό! Κόντεψα να βγω τρελός ότι ακούω ήχους γιατί δεν ήθελαν να μου αλλάξουν το τομσον τεκνικολορ. "Άμα δεν καεί δεν αλλάζουμε ρουτερ".

Εγω ψάχνω να βρω πότε τελειώνει η ανανέωση σύμβασης που είχα κάνει, γιατί θυμάμαι τι τράβηξα τότε με τη Cyta και θέλω να ψάξω γι αλλού σιγά σιγά. Καμιά φορά ξεχνάω εύκολα, αυτή δεν είναι από τις "καμιές φορές" όμως.

----------


## NexTiN

Πες αυτό που σου είπα και λογικά θα στο αλλάξουν χωρίς πολλά πολλά...

----------


## manospcistas

@Nextin συμπτωματικά πήγα να κάνω port forward χθες στο TG788 και μίλησα με το 13811 γιατί το router δεν με άφηνε να το κάνω, και μου είπαν ότι είναι δεσμευμένη από το ρούτερ και η μοναδική λύση είναι να βολευτώ με άλλη πόρτα. Τι τους λες τώρα;

----------


## Cosmonaut

Το TCP port 80 είναι εξορισμού αυτό όπου περνάει όλα τα web services. Όταν πληκτρολογείς myserver.gr αυτό αυτομάτως μεταφράζεται myserver.gr:80 εκτός αν δηλώσεις port στο τέλος πχ myserver.gr:1290

Το οτι περνάει το remote interface του router από την ίδια πόρτα (όπως και σε αρκετά άλλα της αγοράς) σημαίνει οτι σε πιθανή αλλαγή θα χάσουν το remote access για να σου παρέχουν υποστήριξη.
Δεν ξέρω τι προσπαθείς να πετύχεις και θέλεις port forward από την 80 αλλά αν δεν γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά τι προβλήματα θα αντιμετωπίσεις από μια τέτοια κίνηση, σωστά και δεν σε αφήνουν να προβείς σε αυτή την αλλαγή και δεν είναι μόνο η Cyta αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι δεν το κάνουν ελαφρά την καρδία ή το αποκλείουν εντελώς.

----------


## manospcistas

Έχω web server στο lan μου και θέλω να είναι προσβάσιμος στο web πληκτρολογώντας το DDNS μου.
Στα προηγούμενα router που είχα στη Cyta, όπως και σε άλλους παρόχους, το port forward στην TCP 80 γίνεται κανονικά και δεν χάνεται κανένα remote access. Πολύ λογικό, αφού το CPE Management γίνεται μέσα από άλλο, εσωτερικό VC (8/40) και όχι απ' αυτό του internet (8/35)
Το ότι στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει γίνει σωστή παραμετροποιήση, είναι άλλο.

----------


## Cosmonaut

Γιατί δεν βάζεις τον server σου να απαντάει σε άλλο port αντί του 80;
Εάν είναι για επαγγελματική χρήση και όχι προσωπική φαντάζομαι στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα τους θα έχεις αυτό που ζητάς.

----------


## manospcistas

"Λύσεις" υπάρχουν. Μπορώ να αγοράσω router του εμπορίου, μπορώ να επιλέξω ένα επαγγελματικό πακέτο διπλάσιου κόστους, μπορώ να κόψω και το internet και να μην έχω καν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Γιατί να πρέπει να αλλάξω port, να τροποποιήσω firewalls, να ενημερώσω κάθε άτομο για το νέο URL που θα πρέπει να επισκέπτονται πλέον αλλά και τον τρόπο χρήσης του (που είναι πιο σύνθετο το myserver.gr:9000/api από το myserver.gr/api για τον απλό χρήστη), να ενημερώσω όλες τις εφαρμογές μου που κάνουν χρήση του API με συγκεκριμένο URL, όταν είναι τόσο εύκολο, γρήγορο και απλό να ανοίξω την θύρα 80 και όλα οκ;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πες αυτό που σου είπα και λογικά θα στο αλλάξουν χωρίς πολλά πολλά...


Εντάξει, θα πω ότι θέλω την πόρτα 80 και θα δω. 

Υ.Γ. Εδώ και 1 ώρα η Cyta σέρνεται.  :Mad:  Τουλάχιστον 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα γίνεται αυτό, για μερικές ώρες. Με το ζόρι ανοίγει σελίδες σε PC & κινητό, ενώ στο speedtest μου βγάζει κοντά στα 33 Mbps, κανονικότατα... Ειδικά σε "βαριές" σελίδες όπως το Facebook ή το Google Maps, κάνει 10 ώρες να φορτώσει...

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Εντάξει, θα πω ότι θέλω την πόρτα 80 και θα δω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εδώ και 1 ώρα η Cyta σέρνεται.  Τουλάχιστον 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα γίνεται αυτό, για μερικές ώρες. Με το ζόρι ανοίγει σελίδες σε PC & κινητό, ενώ στο speedtest μου βγάζει κοντά στα 33 Mbps, κανονικότατα... Ειδικά σε "βαριές" σελίδες όπως το Facebook ή το Google Maps, κάνει 10 ώρες να φορτώσει...


Θα ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ κλασικό, που όμως καμιά φορά σχετίζεται: Με τι DNS παίζεις;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Θα ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ κλασικό, που όμως καμιά φορά σχετίζεται: Με τι DNS παίζεις;


Primary DNS:	78.87.0.122

Secondary DNS:	78.87.0.195

----------


## manospcistas

Πολλά connections αυτή τη στιγμή φεύγουν μέσω Level3 London και πραγματικά σέρνονται.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Ισχύει χρόνια
> Ανανέωσα τον Απρίλιο 2016, πληρώνω 27,5 € και έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά, *vdsl* και cyta4u δωρεάν


Εμένα μου έδιναν το πακέτο αυτό για 31,5 ευρώ πριν ένα μήνα. Γι αυτό ψαχνόμουν να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πολλά connections αυτή τη στιγμή φεύγουν μέσω Level3 London και πραγματικά σέρνονται.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, αλλά εδώ και πολλές ώρες με Cyta κολλάνε το Facebook, το Instagram, το YouTube και πολλές άλλες σελίδες. Μόνο τις "ελαφριές" όπως το adslgr, τις ανοίγει κανονικά.

Στο κινητό μόλις ανοίξω το 4G, όλες οι σελίδες  ανοίγουν "σφαίρα". Ακόμα και τα mobile apps τον παραπάνω, σέρνονται με Cyta Wi-Fi (σήμερα)...

----------


## NexTiN

Φίλος, μου είπε για κομμένη ίνα σε Πάροχο εξωτερικού που εξυπηρετεί την Cyta. Αναμένουν επίλυση...

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ13

> Ισχύει χρόνια
> Ανανέωσα τον Απρίλιο 2016, πληρώνω 27,5 € και έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά, *vdsl* και cyta4u δωρεάν


Δημητρη καλησπερα, το προγραμμα που εχεις ειναι:1) απεριοριστα σταθερα προς ολους? 2) vdsl 35 ή 50 ?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δημητρη καλησπερα, το προγραμμα που εχεις ειναι:1) απεριοριστα σταθερα προς ολους? 2) vdsl 35 ή 50 ?


Απεριόριστα σταθερά προς όλους
5 ώρες κινητά
vdsl (από ΑΚ) 35
cyta4u δωρεάν

27,5 €/μήνα, δέσμευση 24 μήνες

Αν και είμαι 220 μέτρα από ΑΚ ΟΤΕ, η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40 (μετρημένη από cyta στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας) ευτυχώς χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμούς

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ13

Και γω ειμαι περιπου 300 μετρα απο το κεντρο του οτε. ειμαι στον οτε χωρις προγραμμα (εχει ληξει) και θελω να 'την κανω' που λενε και ψαχνομαι. Σκεφτομαι για voda επειδη μπορω να εχω τηλεφωνο χωρις ενεργο το ρουτερ(για τα βραδια) απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι να ανεβω λιγο σε ταχυτητα και αυτη η προσφορα της συτα που εγραψες με 'ξεσηκωσε'. αραγε θα μπορουσα να την παρω ποιο φθηνα χωρις τα κινητα? Δημητρη αυτο το προγραμμα στο δωσανε σαν αντιπροταση?

----------


## Manolis_karas

Είναι η επίσημη πρόταση της Cyta, 21,5 +6,00 VDSL

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και γω ειμαι περιπου 300 μετρα απο το κεντρο του οτε. ειμαι στον οτε χωρις προγραμμα (εχει ληξει) και θελω να 'την κανω' που λενε και ψαχνομαι. Σκεφτομαι για voda επειδη μπορω να εχω τηλεφωνο χωρις ενεργο το ρουτερ(για τα βραδια) απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι να ανεβω λιγο σε ταχυτητα και αυτη η προσφορα της συτα που εγραψες με 'ξεσηκωσε'. αραγε θα μπορουσα να την παρω ποιο φθηνα χωρις τα κινητα? Δημητρη αυτο το προγραμμα στο δωσανε σαν αντιπροταση?


Εγώ με 24€ το μήνα (με e-bill) έχω Απεριόριστα Σταθερά προς όλους + 35 Mbps VDSL. Εγώ πήρα την προσφορά τηλεφωνικά από τη Cyta και μου έστειλαν το συμβόλαιο με e-mail.

Αν θες κάτι παραπάνω, υπάρχουν και οι συνεργάτες της (ΕΔΩ& KΙ ΕΔΩ).

Επίσης, υπάρχουν πλέον ρούτερ που ρυθμίζεις τι ώρα θα κλείνει/ανοίγει το Wi-Fi από μόνο του, χωρίς να χάνει τη σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ. Νομίζω ότι στα ΖΤΕ γίνεται.

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ13

> Είναι η επίσημη πρόταση της Cyta, 21,5 +6,00 VDSL





> Εγώ με 24€ το μήνα (με e-bill) έχω Απεριόριστα Σταθερά προς όλους + 35 Mbps VDSL. Εγώ πήρα την προσφορά τηλεφωνικά από τη Cyta και μου έστειλαν το συμβόλαιο με e-mail.
> 
> Αν θες κάτι παραπάνω, υπάρχουν και οι συνεργάτες της (ΕΔΩ& KΙ ΕΔΩ).
> 
> Επίσης, υπάρχουν πλέον ρούτερ που ρυθμίζεις τι ώρα θα κλείνει/ανοίγει το Wi-Fi από μόνο του, χωρίς να χάνει τη σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ. Νομίζω ότι στα ΖΤΕ γίνεται.


Καλως παιδια σας ευχαριστω,Mitsos αν θελω κατι παραπανω εννοεις για καλυτερη προσφορα? μπορω να διαλεξω ρουτερ απο την cyta και αν ναι ,ποιο προτεινεται? στο vdsl 50 υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιασω ,εστω, 45/8 ?

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Καλως παιδια σας ευχαριστω,Mitsos αν θελω κατι παραπανω εννοεις για καλυτερη προσφορα? μπορω να διαλεξω ρουτερ απο την cyta και αν ναι ,ποιο προτεινεται? στο vdsl 50 υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιασω ,εστω, 45/8 ?


Ανάλογα την απόσταση γιάννη και την ποιότητα του βρόχου..

----------


## Gio Alex

Εμένα έχει ανέβει η ταχύτητα dl από 1,1 σε 1,3-1,4ΜΒps. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε, αλλά δεν με χαλάει...

----------


## galotzas

Εχω cyta εδω και διομιση χρονια περιπου  και μπορω να πω "εκτος του συγχρονισμου" (εως 9ΜΒιτ) οτι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Αυτο που  λετε οτι κολλαει ειναι απο dns και το εχω λυσει πανευκολα εδω και πολυ καιρο χρησιμοποιωντας ειτε opendns η dnswatch η διαφορους.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Για βάλτε 208.67.222.222 και 8.8.4.4 όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα,να δούμε μήπως πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## john dubi

Απογοητευση. Μετα απο ενα μηνα αναμονη και 100 τηλεφωνα καταληξαμε οτι δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν vdsl οπως μου ειχαν πει στην αρχη αλλα μονο adsl. Τα mail που τους εχω στειλει τα εχουν παρει ολα κανονικα αλλα κανενας δεν καταδεχτηκε να γραψει πισω. Στον ενα μηνα ειχα μια και μονο κληση απο αυτους. Ειναι το: Σας εξυπηρετουμε εναν,εναν που λεει το σλογκαν τους. Ενας μηνας χαμενος.

----------


## anthip09

> Απογοητευση. Μετα απο ενα μηνα αναμονη και 100 τηλεφωνα καταληξαμε οτι δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν vdsl οπως μου ειχαν πει στην αρχη αλλα μονο adsl. Τα mail που τους εχω στειλει τα εχουν παρει ολα κανονικα αλλα κανενας δεν καταδεχτηκε να γραψει πισω. Στον ενα μηνα ειχα μια και μονο κληση απο αυτους. Ειναι το: Σας εξυπηρετουμε εναν,εναν που λεει το σλογκαν τους. Ενας μηνας χαμενος.


Και εγώ προσπαθώ μπας και μου δώσουν vdsl από καμπίνα (μόνο η cyta δεν δίνει), αλλά όπως το βλέπω μάταιος κόπος...Δεν ανακοινώνει και τπτ αυξήσεις να μαζέψουμε κουβαδακια για άλλη παραλία :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

> Και εγώ προσπαθώ μπας και μου δώσουν vdsl από καμπίνα (μόνο η cyta δεν δίνει), αλλά όπως το βλέπω μάταιος κόπος...Δεν ανακοινώνει και τπτ αυξήσεις να μαζέψουμε κουβαδακια για άλλη παραλία


Κάντε υπομονή 3-4 μήνες ακόμη να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την πώληση της cyta, αλλά και με τα τιμολόγια του vectoring από όλες τις εταιρείες όταν αρχίσει να διατίθεται γύρω στο καλοκαίρι και μετά κάνουμε τις κινήσεις μας.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Εδώ και 15 λεπτά, έχω μείνει χωρίς ίντερνετ! Μου άναψε ξαφνικά κόκκινο φωτάκι το ρούτερ, ενώ είχε κανονικά συγχρονισμό με νορμάλ χαρακτηριστικά. Έκανα restart και τώρα δε συγχρονίζει καν!  :Worthy: 

Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα;

Υ.Γ. Εντάξει, τελικά μετά από 20 λεπτά επανήλθε.  :Blink:

----------


## Valder

> Εδώ και 15 λεπτά, έχω μείνει χωρίς ίντερνετ! Μου άναψε ξαφνικά κόκκινο φωτάκι το ρούτερ, ενώ είχε κανονικά συγχρονισμό με νορμάλ χαρακτηριστικά. Έκανα restart και τώρα δε συγχρονίζει καν! 
> 
> Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα;


Ich! Ακριβως τα ίδια συμπτώματα γιατρέ μου!

----------


## odim

με εχουνε πρηξει τα μπιπ απο wind με προσφορες για να αφησω τη cyta αλλα τους λεω οτι εχω ρητρα,οχι μου λενε δεν ισχυει και κατι τετοια, αν μου ερθει λογαριασμος με ρητρα αποδεσμευσης μου λενε να μην τον πληρωσω,τους ρωταω κι αν η cyta δε δεχτει να δωσει τη γραμμη στη wind λογω ληξηπροθεσμων οφειλων πως θα το διαχειριστω?? η μαλλον πως θα το διαχειριστει η ιδια η wind???εκει μου λεγανε ασυναρτησιες,μηπως ειναι απατεωνες εκει στη wind??? να τους πιστεψω η να τους γραψω????

----------


## NexTiN

Οι κλασικές παπάτζες των πωλητών για να σε κάνουν πελάτη. Η ρήτρα ισχύει κανονικά και οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές μετά από κάποιο καιρό δίνονται σε δικηγόρο. Αν ήταν έτσι γιατί η Wind έχει ανεβάσει την ρήτρα πριν το εξάμηνο, στα 160€ ??? (τελευταία στο Facebook τους κράζουν γιατί ζητάνε 480€. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και για τι τύπο σύνδεση)...

----------


## anthip09

Θυμάται κάποιος ποτέ ειχε ανακοινώσει αυξήσεις τιμοκαταλόγων τελευταία φορά η cyta?

----------


## vazelo

Γιαυτές λες? 01/12

http://www.cyta.gr/el/support/~/medi...anakoinwsi.pdf

----------


## anthip09

Ναι φίλε μου, σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Godian

Μπορεί ν α μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως καμιά φορά ενώ συγχρονίζει δε παίρνει ip και δεν έχω ίντερνετ;

----------


## NexTiN

Τέτοιες ώρες γίνονται συνήθως αναβαθμίσεις σε MSAN, BRAS, κλπ. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν είναι ξύπνιος για να τους πειράξει η απώλεια υπηρεσιών για λίγη ώρα...

----------


## Godian

> Τέτοιες ώρες γίνονται συνήθως αναβαθμίσεις σε MSAN, BRAS, κλπ. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν είναι ξύπνιος για να τους πειράξει η απώλεια υπηρεσιών για λίγη ώρα...


Ααααα γιαυτό το κάνει μια στο τόσο και βράδυ;; δε το ήξερα φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ. Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τούς όμως δε μου είπαν κάτι τέτοιο πάντως. 

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε το ρούτερ

----------


## odim

λοιπον μαγκες με εχουν ζαλισει τα "κουκουναρια" απο wind δεχομαι καθε βδομαδα απο τρεις εως πεντε κλησεις σε κινητο και σταθερο παιζει και καθε μερα,μια φορα με πηραν κι απο cosmote(μονο προσφορα δεν ηταν αυτο),τους εχω ενημερωσει για τη ρητρα της cyta στα 120€ και μου λενε οτι το εχουν ολες οι εταιρειες για εκφοβισμο,μα ποσο ηλιθιοι ειναι??? επισης οταν τους ρωταω το εξης: εαν υπογραψω το συμβολαιο με τη wind και μου στειλει η cyta τελικο λογαριασμο συμπεριλαμβανομενου και της ρητρας,εφοσον οπως μου λενε δεν εχει νομικη ισχυ η ρητρα και δεν την πληρωσω πως ειναι τοσο σιγουροι οτι η cyta θα μεταβιβασει τη γραμμη στη wind??? ρε εκει στη wind πινετε λυγμενα??? ακου για εκφοβισμο,θα προτιμουσα να εχω ησυχη την ψυχοσυνθεση μου,βλακες ε βλακες δεν το κουναω με καμια "κυβερνηση" απο τη cyta για το επιφοβο δικτυο της wind,δε θελω να ξαναζησω τα ιδια χαλια με το "καφενειακο δικτυο" της forthnet,επισης η συνδεσμολογια των καλωδιων της πριζας ειναι για voip δε θελω να το αλλαξω ξανα σε pots και η wind δε στελνει τεχνικο χωρις χρεωση για αναλογες περιπτωσεις.......οποιος εχει φυγει απο cyta σε wind να μας πει εντυπωσεις κι αν ειδε καλυτερες μερες(αν και το βλεπω χλωμο),ειναι η δεν ειναι φραγκοφονιαδες??? τουλαχιστον η cyta οποτε εκανε λαθος το λογιστηριο της μου εκανε πιστωση,εκει στα κεντρικα της wind ειστε ενοχλητικοι μεχρι αηδιας και η πλακα οτι ειναι τυχεροι δε χρησιμοποιω το smartphone(εχω προγραμμα απορριψης κλησεων) αλλα απλη συσκευη λογω δουλειας,τωρα τελευταια με καλουν με αριθμο κινητης κι οχι σταθερης,φαινεται τους καταλαβαν καποιοι και δεν το σηκωνουν....μια ηλιθια τηλεφωνητρια οταν της ειπα οτι με cyta ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γελασε ειρωνικα,η βλακια ειναι ανικητη..

----------


## stelakis1914

Η σύνδεση μου στην εταιρεία μαζεύει αμέτρητα CRC Errors στο upload.

Η γραμμή είναι πολύ σταθερή αφού κρατάει τον συγχρονισμό περισσότερο από ένα μήνα και δεν πέφτει πριν κάνω εγώ προληπτικά κάποιο restart. Το modem/router είναι το ZXHN H208N και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω παράπονα. Η κατάσταση αυτή υπάρχει από την ημέρα της σύνδεσης μου (περίπου 14 μήνες πριν) αλλά δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία.

Τα στατιστικά που ανεβάζω με τα λάθη είναι σε σχεδόν δυο μέρες runtime από το τελευταίο restart που έκανα. Αν κάποιος κρίνει ότι πρέπει να διορθώσω κάτι για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, ας το γράψει εδώ.

----------


## Godian

> λοιπον μαγκες με εχουν ζαλισει τα "κουκουναρια" απο wind δεχομαι καθε βδομαδα απο τρεις εως πεντε κλησεις σε κινητο και σταθερο παιζει και καθε μερα,μια φορα με πηραν κι απο cosmote(μονο προσφορα δεν ηταν αυτο),τους εχω ενημερωσει για τη ρητρα της cyta στα 120€ και μου λενε οτι το εχουν ολες οι εταιρειες για εκφοβισμο,μα ποσο ηλιθιοι ειναι??? επισης οταν τους ρωταω το εξης: εαν υπογραψω το συμβολαιο με τη wind και μου στειλει η cyta τελικο λογαριασμο συμπεριλαμβανομενου και της ρητρας,εφοσον οπως μου λενε δεν εχει νομικη ισχυ η ρητρα και δεν την πληρωσω πως ειναι τοσο σιγουροι οτι η cyta θα μεταβιβασει τη γραμμη στη wind??? ρε εκει στη wind πινετε λυγμενα??? ακου για εκφοβισμο,θα προτιμουσα να εχω ησυχη την ψυχοσυνθεση μου,βλακες ε βλακες δεν το κουναω με καμια "κυβερνηση" απο τη cyta για το επιφοβο δικτυο της wind,δε θελω να ξαναζησω τα ιδια χαλια με το "καφενειακο δικτυο" της forthnet,επισης η συνδεσμολογια των καλωδιων της πριζας ειναι για voip δε θελω να το αλλαξω ξανα σε pots και η wind δε στελνει τεχνικο χωρις χρεωση για αναλογες περιπτωσεις.......οποιος εχει φυγει απο cyta σε wind να μας πει εντυπωσεις κι αν ειδε καλυτερες μερες(αν και το βλεπω χλωμο),ειναι η δεν ειναι φραγκοφονιαδες??? τουλαχιστον η cyta οποτε εκανε λαθος το λογιστηριο της μου εκανε πιστωση,εκει στα κεντρικα της wind ειστε ενοχλητικοι μεχρι αηδιας και η πλακα οτι ειναι τυχεροι δε χρησιμοποιω το smartphone(εχω προγραμμα απορριψης κλησεων) αλλα απλη συσκευη λογω δουλειας,τωρα τελευταια με καλουν με αριθμο κινητης κι οχι σταθερης,φαινεται τους καταλαβαν καποιοι και δεν το σηκωνουν....μια ηλιθια τηλεφωνητρια οταν της ειπα οτι με cyta ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γελασε ειρωνικα,η βλακια ειναι ανικητη..


Και εμένα με πήραν πριν λίγο και ενώ είμαι στο μητρώο 11.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εμένα με πήραν πριν λίγο και ενώ είμαι στο μητρώο 11.


Αφού δε πέφτει φίλε μου και δε σε ενοχλεί πουθενά μη το πειράζεις. Του μόνο οι μπορείς να κάνεις για να μη μαζεύει λάθη είναι να πας το θόρυβο 8 από 6.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η σύνδεση μου στην εταιρεία μαζεύει αμέτρητα CRC Errors στο upload.
> 
> Η γραμμή είναι πολύ σταθερή αφού κρατάει τον συγχρονισμό περισσότερο από ένα μήνα και δεν πέφτει πριν κάνω εγώ προληπτικά κάποιο restart. Το modem/router είναι το ZXHN H208N και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω παράπονα. Η κατάσταση αυτή υπάρχει από την ημέρα της σύνδεσης μου (περίπου 14 μήνες πριν) αλλά δεν έδωσα ιδιαίτερη σημασία.
> 
> Τα στατιστικά που ανεβάζω με τα λάθη είναι σε σχεδόν δυο μέρες runtime από το τελευταίο restart που έκανα. Αν κάποιος κρίνει ότι πρέπει να διορθώσω κάτι για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση, ας το γράψει εδώ.


Μαζί με τα πολλά λάθη συγχρονίζεις και πολύ χαμηλά, κάνε έναν έλεγχο στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση και ρίξε μια ματιά στο post του Link για να μην τα ξαναγράφω.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Μαζί με τα πολλά λάθη συγχρονίζεις και πολύ χαμηλά, κάνε έναν έλεγχο στην εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση και ρίξε μια ματιά στο post του Link για να μην τα ξαναγράφω.


Η εσωτερική μου εγκατάσταση είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, φροντισμένη από τα χεράκια μου  :ROFL: 
Έχει μετρηθεί και με argus στον κατανεμητή από δυο τεχνικούς διαφορετικών παρόχων τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια που έχουν επιβεβαιώσει αυτό το γεγονός.

Με μια πρώτη ματιά στατιστικά ο συγχρονισμός φαίνεται χαμηλός αφού η γραμμή δείχνει αρκετά "καθαρή". Η περιοχή μου όμως είναι αφάνταστα πυκνοκατοικημένη και το αστικό κέντρο δεν είναι και τόσο κοντά.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η εσωτερική μου εγκατάσταση είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, φροντισμένη από τα χεράκια μου 
> Έχει μετρηθεί και με argus στον κατανεμητή από δυο τεχνικούς διαφορετικών παρόχων τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια που έχουν επιβεβαιώσει αυτό το γεγονός.
> 
> Με μια πρώτη ματιά στατιστικά ο συγχρονισμός φαίνεται χαμηλός αφού η γραμμή δείχνει αρκετά "καθαρή". Η περιοχή μου όμως είναι αφάνταστα πυκνοκατοικημένη και το αστικό κέντρο δεν είναι και τόσο κοντά.


Δεν είσαι και πολύ μακριά, εγώ είμαι στα 2.5 χλμ και συγχρονίζω στα 11 περίπου. Αυτό που σε τρώει είναι η κακή κατάσταση του δικτύου της περιοχής σου και δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα γι' αυτό, αφού το έχεις ψάξει και με άλλους παρόχους.

----------


## Atheros

Σε όσους θα είναι διαθέσιμο το Vectoring τέλος του έτους μην κάνετε καμία κίνηση μέχρι να ανακοινώσουν τα νέα τιμολόγια. κόπτονται να δεσμεύσουν κόσμο από τώρα για να τους πουλάνε σε υψηλότερες τιμές τυχόν αναβάθμιση σε καλύτερη ταχύτητα.Οι εταιρείες είναι πονηρές και έχουν εξειδικευμένους υπάλήλους που ασχολούνται με το θέμα μέρα νύχτα...

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Οι ρητρες ειναι ρητρες οτι και να λενε οι επιδοξοι πωλητες αν φυγεις πριν την ωρα σου πληρωνεις, απλα και ξεκαθαρα... Η μονη περιπτωση να φυγεις πριν την ωρα σου χωρις να πληρωσεις ειναι αν αλλαξει κατι στην χρεωση ή στις υπηρεσιες του πακετου, αλλα αυτο γινεται συνηθως στην κινητη, για ιντερνετ δεν θυμαμαι κατι... Οποτε μην πεφτετε στην παγιδα των ασχετων πωλητων...

----------


## odim

σιγα να μην αφησω τη cyta για το μπαχαλο της wind,να πεις οτι ειναι κανα δικτυο αξιοπιστο να το δεχτω να πληρωσω και τη ρητρα αλλα πολυς κοσμος ειναι δυσαρεστημενος,αντιθετα η cyta εχει  καλο δικτυο,εχει καλο εξοπλισμο και καλη εξυπηρετηση,να μην πουληθει γιατι θα ειναι κριμα να χαθει ετσι αδικα αλλη μια ανταγωνιστικη εταιρεια,η cyta σπαει την κλικα cosmote,vodafone,wind...τελος νομιζω οτι το voip ειναι καλυτερο ποιοτικα απο το pots,συντομα μεχρι το 2020 ολες οι εταιρειες θα αναγκαστουν να γυρισουν σε voip.

----------


## svartevarg

> Και εμένα με πήραν πριν λίγο και ενώ είμαι στο μητρώο 11.


Καλά ρε σεις και πώς μπορούμε να τους πούμε να σταματήσουν να μας πρήζουν στα τηλέφωνα;;; Η Cyta τι κάνει επ' αυτού;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> σιγα να μην αφησω τη cyta για το μπαχαλο της wind,να πεις οτι ειναι κανα δικτυο αξιοπιστο να το δεχτω να πληρωσω και τη ρητρα αλλα πολυς κοσμος ειναι δυσαρεστημενος,αντιθετα η cyta εχει  καλο δικτυο,εχει καλο εξοπλισμο και καλη εξυπηρετηση,να μην πουληθει γιατι θα ειναι κριμα να χαθει ετσι αδικα αλλη μια ανταγωνιστικη εταιρεια,η cyta σπαει την κλικα cosmote,vodafone,wind...τελος νομιζω οτι το voip ειναι καλυτερο ποιοτικα απο το pots,συντομα μεχρι το 2020 ολες οι εταιρειες θα αναγκαστουν να γυρισουν σε voip.


Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με τα κοράκια του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου της Wind που μας έχουν ζαλίσει τα ούμπαλα στα τηλέφωνα (ούτε οι συγγενείς δεν τηλεφωνάνε τόσο συχνά..!!!).

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Καλά ρε σεις και πώς μπορούμε να τους πούμε να σταματήσουν να μας πρήζουν στα τηλέφωνα;;; Η Cyta τι κάνει επ' αυτού;;;


Kαι τι θελεις να κανει;
Να μπλοκαρει τις εισερχομενες κλησεις των εταιρειων με το ετσι θελω;

Οταν οι εταιρειες που κανουν κλησεις δεν σεβονται το μητρωο 11 , ειναι υποχρεωση και δικαιωμα του καταναλωτη να  κανει καταγγελια.
Ο παροχος δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να επεμβει διχως εντολη. 
Εαν το κανει τοτε παμε σε αλλο επιπεδο(παρακολουθηση κλησεων και παραβιαση συνταγματικων δικαιωματων).
Τετοιου ειδους παροχους θελεις;

----------


## Godian

> Kαι τι θελεις να κανει;
> Να μπλοκαρει τις εισερχομενες κλησεις των εταιρειων με το ετσι θελω;
> 
> Οταν οι εταιρειες που κανουν κλησεις δεν σεβονται το μητρωο 11 , ειναι υποχρεωση και δικαιωμα του καταναλωτη να  κανει καταγγελια.
> Ο παροχος δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να επεμβει διχως εντολη. 
> Εαν το κανει τοτε παμε σε αλλο επιπεδο(παρακολουθηση κλησεων και παραβιαση συνταγματικων δικαιωματων).
> Τετοιου ειδους παροχους θελεις;


Εγώ έστειλα μυνημα στην Wind στο Facebook και τους είπα ότι με ενοχλούν συνεργάτες της για να κάνω πακέτα ενώ είμαι 2 χρόνια στους μητρώο 11 και το χειρότερο είναι ότι τηλεφωνούν με απόκρυψη για να μη μπορείς να κάνεις καταγγελία. Και είπαν ότι θα ενημερώσουν να μη με ξανά πάρουν. Τώρα θα δω από σήμερα αν με ξανά πάρουν. 

Εδώ είχα στείλει μυνημα στη Wind γιατί έχω και του κινητό στο μητρώο 11 και με έπαιρναν από Wind για προσφορές. Και μου λέει η υπάλληλος ότι κάθε μήνα πρέπει να πατάω την επιλογή που υπάρχει στην ηλεκτρονικη πυλη. Και τη λέω πάτε καλά;; 
Κάθε μήνα πρέπει να ανανεώνει τη λίστα αυτός που τη χρησιμοποιεί. Να παίρνει της ανανεωμένες. 
Ότι να ναι

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Ειμαστε στο 2017.... 
Δε νοειται να μην ειναι μπλοκαρισμενες οι κλησεις με αποκρυψη....
Υπαρχουν επιλογες τοσο στο σταθερο,οσο στο κινητο.
Δεχομαι πολυ λιγα τηλεφωνηματα  σε σχεση με αυτα που διαβαζω μεσα στο φορουμ. 
Σε σημειο να αναρωτιεμαι τι κανω λαθος(!!!!) και δεν μου κανουν προσφορες!

Ισως να φταιει οτι δεν δινω τηλεφωνο σε σαιτ, ελεγχω ρυθμισεις απορρητου σε κοινωνικα δικτυα , δεν κανω χρηση κοινωνικων δικτυων μεσω κινητου .... Και φυσικα περναω σε μαυρη λιστα οποιον αριθμο κανει το λαθος και με ενοχλει....
Μια φορα αρκει, δευτερη μαυρη λιστα....
Σπανια δεχομαι πανω απο μια κληση την εβδομαδα.... Η τελευταια ηταν για σπιρουλινα απο Νιγριτα(4 νουμερα τους εχω μπλοκαρισμενα).

----------


## odim

οποιος δεν εχει αξιοπιστες υπηρεσιες τοσο σε κινητη οσο και σε σταθερη-ιντερνετ,που πονταρει??? μονο στις προσφορες,αυτο κανει και η wind.

----------


## cranky

> Σε σημειο να αναρωτιεμαι τι κανω λαθος(!!!!) και δεν μου κανουν προσφορες!


Αυτό ακριβώς, έπαθα κι' εγώ.
Ούτε ο πάροχός μου δεν με πήρε για προσφορά οταν είδε τη φορητότητα.  :Facepalm:

----------


## darkmoon

Εχω θεματάκια εδώ και καμιά ώρα παιδιά.
Είμαι ο μόνος;

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε εμένα στις 00:45 χάθηκε το δίκτυο χωρίς να διακοπεί ο συγχρονισμός. Αφού περίμενα 10 λεπτά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση στο router και όλα εντάξει.

----------


## darkmoon

Αρα ήταν γενικότερο το πρόβλημα!

----------


## stelakis1914

Πιθανότατα ναι γιατί παρατήρησα και μια καθυστέρηση στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων.

----------


## darkmoon

Εγώ επειδή παρατήρησα και κάποια θέματα dns resolving έβαλα και άλλες 2 dns server διευθύνσεις στο modem-router εκτός από τον εαυτό του.
Πρόσθεσα τους google dns servers 8.8.8.8 και 8.8.4.4 σαν 2o και 3ο αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Godian

> Εχω θεματάκια εδώ και καμιά ώρα παιδιά.
> Είμαι ο μόνος;


Σημερα και εγω φιλε μου. χρειαζοταν σε σελιδες να παταω 2 φορα ανανεωση για να εμφανιστη η σελιδαα

----------


## odim

με πηραν απο την cosmote και μου ειπαν οτι παρεχεται vdsl στην περιοχη μου και μπορω να ειμαι στην ταχυτητα των 50mbps,μου εκαναν μια προσφορα στα 37,20€ τελικη τιμη απεριοριστα προς σταθερα,30 λεπτα προς κινητα θα μου δωσουν κι ενα νουμερακι καρτοκινητου με 120 λεπτα προς ολους καθε μηνα για ενα χρονο,το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα αλλα εχω και τη ρητρα στα 120€ απο cyta,πως μπορω να την αποφυγω???

----------


## Godian

> με πηραν απο την cosmote και μου ειπαν οτι παρεχεται vdsl στην περιοχη μου και μπορω να ειμαι στην ταχυτητα των 50mbps,μου εκαναν μια προσφορα στα 37,20€ τελικη τιμη απεριοριστα προς σταθερα,30 λεπτα προς κινητα θα μου δωσουν κι ενα νουμερακι καρτοκινητου με 120 λεπτα προς ολους καθε μηνα για ενα χρονο,το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα αλλα εχω και τη ρητρα στα 120€ απο cyta,πως μπορω να την αποφυγω???


Δε μπορεις φιλε μου. Εκτος αν στην κανουν σε δόσεις

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Με αιτηση συνδεσης στις 4/4/17 συνδεθηκα σημερα! Εξωπραγματικος χρονος για εναλλακτικο παροχο!

Εχω κλειδωσει παραπανω απο το συνηθισμενο στην Nova, αν και τα σπιντ-τεστ με δειχνουν χαμηλοτερα απο την νοβα, η ταχυτητα που εχω κλειδωσει μοιαζει πραγματικη αφου σε ftp φτανω τα 760kb/s, εχω κλειδωσει στα 6600, με ενα μεσο ορο στην Νοβα τα 5800.

Τα στοιχεια μου ειναι αυτα
Link Status	Connected
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Actual Rate (Up/Down)	988/6686 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	988/7784 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	7.9/8.3 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	24.9/37.2 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.5/19.3 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down)	4/32
Interleave Delay (Up/Down)	1.98/7.98 ms
INP (Up/Down)	0.5/1 symbols
LinkEncap	G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM
CRC Errors (Up/Down)	0/103
Annex Type	AnnexA 

Εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονται καλα τα πραγματα, θα κριθουν σε δυο σημεια, στις αποσυνδεσεις και σερφαρισμα.

----------


## odim

> Με αιτηση συνδεσης στις 4/4/17 συνδεθηκα σημερα! Εξωπραγματικος χρονος για εναλλακτικο παροχο!
> 
> Εχω κλειδωσει παραπανω απο το συνηθισμενο στην Nova, αν και τα σπιντ-τεστ με δειχνουν χαμηλοτερα, η ταχυτητα που εχω κλειδωσει μοιαζει πραγματικη αφου σε ftp φτανω τα 760kb/s, εχω κλειδωσει στα 6600, με ενα μεσο ορο στην Νοβα τα 5800.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια μου ειναι αυτα
> Link Status	Connected
> Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
> Actual Rate (Up/Down)	988/6686 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	988/7784 kbps
> ...


δε νομιζω να εχεις προβληματα.. η cyta ειναι εγγυηση.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Απο ταχυτητα δεν ελπιζω σε κατι καλυτερο καπου εκει ειναι το ταβανι μου για σταθερη γραμμη, τιμολογιακα ειμαι σουπερ, μπορω να κανω καποιες υποχωρησεις στο voip αλλα τουλαχιστον να μην εχει αποσυνδεσεις...

----------


## Godian

> Απο ταχυτητα δεν ελπιζω σε κατι καλυτερο καπου εκει ειναι το ταβανι μου για σταθερη γραμμη, τιμολογιακα ειμαι σουπερ, μπορω να κανω καποιες υποχωρησεις στο voip αλλα τουλαχιστον να μην εχει αποσυνδεσεις...


Εγώ με cyta και fastpath έχω ίδια Ping με ΟΤΕ στα gaming

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Οσο ελειπα για πασχα το ειχα στην πριζα, δεν ειχε γινει καμμια αποσυνδεση για 5 μερες οποτε μοιαζει καλο, ενω και το σπινττεστ βγαινει νορμαλ.

----------


## Godian

> Οσο ελειπα για πασχα το ειχα στην πριζα, δεν ειχε γινει καμμια αποσυνδεση για 5 μερες οποτε μοιαζει καλο, ενω και το σπινττεστ βγαινει νορμαλ.


Πρέπει να το δεις Καλύτερα όταν το χρησιμοποιείς γιατί όταν μένει έτσι δε μαζεύει τα ίδια λάθη με όταν κατεβάζεις

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Οσο ελειπα για πασχα το ειχα στην πριζα, δεν ειχε γινει καμμια αποσυνδεση για 5 μερες οποτε μοιαζει καλο, ενω και το σπινττεστ βγαινει νορμαλ.


Τo ρεκορ μου ειναι 53 μερες διχως αποσυνδεση, στο τελος  εκανα μια επανεκκινηση μονος μου..... Εχεις δρομο ακομη...

----------


## Godian

> Τo ρεκορ μου ειναι 53 μερες διχως αποσυνδεση, στο τελος  εκανα μια επανεκκινηση μονος μου..... Εχεις δρομο ακομη...


Εγώ κάνω επανεκκίνηση κάθε βράδυ για να είναι ξεμπουκωμενη η γραμμή. Γιατί παίζω Online game

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τo ρεκορ μου ειναι 53 μερες διχως αποσυνδεση, στο τελος  εκανα μια επανεκκινηση μονος μου..... Εχεις δρομο ακομη...


Επειδή τα καλοκαίρια μπορεί να λείπω πολλούς μήνες για δουλειά
Επειδή έχω συναγερμό

Εχω ειδοποιηθεί από τον συναγερμό ότι δεν παίρνουν ημερήσια αναφορά (2-3 φορές σε διάστημα 5 μηνών)
Οπότε τηλεφώνημα στην cyta, κάνουν reboot στο modem και όλα στρώνουν

Οι ίδιοι μου έχουν πεί ότι ένα reboot το μήνα κάνει καλό, καθαρίζει από τα errors

YΓ. Προφανώς reboot μου κάνει κι η ΔΕΗ, δεν ξέρω πόσα γιατί λείπω   :Razz:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Για εμενα μια αποσυνδεση στις 10+ μερες δεν ειναι κακο, απλα οχι μια την μερα που ειχα με wind! Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν εχασα κατι σε σχεση με οτι ειχα στην προηγουμενη εταιρια. Ολα καλα εκ πρωτης οψεως, αν συμβει κατι περιεργο θα το αναφερω...

----------


## nnn

Εγώ φτάνω άνετα τις 60+ ημέρες, αλλά κάπου εκεί είναι το "όριο" του modem που αρχίζει και κολλάει, παρακαλώντας για reboot  :Laughing:

----------


## turboirc

Και εγω το ιδιο αλλα το ρουτερ ειναι γενικως της πλακας....και περιμενω και για ipv6.

----------


## yiannis010

Μετά από επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υπηρεσία με ενημέρωσαν πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ίντερνετ σε πολλές περιοχές της β.Ελλάδος .δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ίντερνετ

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε εμένα πριν 20 λεπτά έγινε διακοπή της υπηρεσίας. Πριν από 5 λεπτά επανήλθε μερικώς αλλά σέρνεται.

----------


## darkmoon

Μόλις είχα μια 10λεπτη διακοπή στη Λάρισα.
Φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο καθώς δεν χάνει τον συγχρονισμό.

----------


## djuan1988

Και σε εμένα δε δουλεύει τίποτα.

----------


## galotzas

Τιποτα και στην πατρα. Το 13811 νεκρό. Επισης και το 3g ( vodafone) υπολειτουργεί. Τι ακριβως εχει συμβεί;

----------


## Godian

Έχει κοπεί οπτική ίνα. Από Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ. Με κατάλαβε κατευθείαν ότι είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## kourkos

Βέροια εδω κ ωρες νέκρα . Προσπαθω ν παρω τηλεφωνο αλλά δεν χτυπάει καν . Στο pirelli η υδρόγειος κόκκινη . Τους μίλησα στο φβ κ ειπαν προβλημα σε καποιες περιοχες . Σε καποια φαση αναψαν κανονικά τα λαμπάκια αλλά τζίφος . Γνωριζει κανεις σε τι οφείλετε η βλάβη ;

----------


## Godian

> Βέροια εδω κ ωρες νέκρα . Προσπαθω ν παρω τηλεφωνο αλλά δεν χτυπάει καν . Στο pirelli η υδρόγειος κόκκινη . Τους μίλησα στο φβ κ ειπαν προβλημα σε καποιες περιοχες . Σε καποια φαση αναψαν κανονικά τα λαμπάκια αλλά τζίφος . Γνωριζει κανεις σε τι οφείλετε η βλάβη ;


Βλάβη σε κεντρική οπτική ίνα της εταιρείας μου είπαν εμένα

- - - Updated - - -

Με πήραν 2155350150 και είχε αυτόματο μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει γενικευμένο πρόβλημα και θα διορθωθεί μέσα στις επόμενες ώρες

----------


## kourkos

Καλά κρασιά πες τους . Σε ευχαριστώ φίλος κ χρονια πολλά κιόλας

----------


## danaitri

Εδω και δυο ώρες δεν εχω ιντερνετ στο σπιτι. Η διακοπη εγινε ξαφνικα και αδικαιολόγητα και μου δημιουργεί τεράστια προβλήματα καθώς δουλεύω μέσω ιντερνετ και διακόπηκε πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της εργασίας μου.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο το 13811 και το 13877 και δεν λειτουργεί κανένα από τα 2. Στο ρουτερ δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ. Οι λογαριασμοί μου είναι όλοι πληρωμένοι. Δεν θα έπρεπε σε περίπτωση βλάβης να ενημερώνετε τους πελάτες σας ή τουλάχιστον να λειτουργούν τα τηλέφωνα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών; Θα έπρεπε να ενημερώνετε για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καθώς προσωπικά μου δημιουργήθηκε μεγάλο θέμα.

Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας. Έχω κάνει online αίτηση για να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου εδώ και δύο ώρες.

----------


## MAT9

Έχουν πρόβλημα σε ολη την Ελλάδα.

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ που έκανα hard reset το ρουτερ την πάτησα...γιατί δεν έχω ουτε τηλέφωνο τώρα

----------


## cranky

:Welcome: 





> Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας.


Διάβασε τα μηνύματα παραπάνω.

----------


## tsavman

Μια από τα ίδια και στη Λαμία.

----------


## kourkos

Λίγο εκτός βλάβης . Κάποιος μου είπε οτι πάει για εξαγορά η cyta και φεύγει απο ελλάδα κ μάλλον θα την αποροφήσει η wind . Ισχύουν ; Αν ναι τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με την βλάβη ; Γιατι σε ανάρτηση μου στο facebook σχετικά με την βλάβη ( και για ενημέρωση φίλων ) αυτό απάντησε για εξαγορά

----------


## Godian

> Λίγο εκτός βλάβης . Κάποιος μου είπε οτι πάει για εξαγορά η cyta και φεύγει απο ελλάδα κ μάλλον θα την αποροφήσει η wind . Ισχύουν ; Αν ναι τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με την βλάβη ; Γιατι σε ανάρτηση μου στο facebook σχετικά με την βλάβη ( και για ενημέρωση φίλων ) αυτό απάντησε για εξαγορά


Καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο φίλε μου

----------


## kourkos

Εμ αυτό λέω μην με χαζέψουν κιόλας . Τωρα περί βλάβης πριν πέντε λεπτά σε Βέροια οκ

----------


## galotzas

Ολα καλα πλεον με την βλαβη. Παντως τις τελευταιες μερες κατι δεν παει καλα. Σαν να μην "ακουν" οι dns, ξαφνικες αποσυνδεσεις μεχρι και Authentication Failure στο Connection Status ειδα σημερα...!!!

----------


## Godian

Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ ακόμα τίποτα. Κάνω μια στο τόσο καμία επανεκκίνηση αλλά τίποτα. Να ναι καλά το γρήγορο δίκτυο της wind στο κινητό

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις ήρθε και σένα εμένα

----------


## MAT9

Να ρωτήσω, εγω που έκανα "reset to factory settings" το ρουτερ και δεν θυμάμαι το username και password της σύνδεσης τα περναει αυτόματα μόνο του; Ελπίζω πως ναι...δεν τα εχω σημειώσει. Γιατί βλέπω έχετε ίντερνετ αλλά εδω ακομα τίποτα!

----------


## filipoy

> Να ρωτήσω, εγω που έκανα "reset to factory settings" το ρουτερ και δεν θυμάμαι το username και password της σύνδεσης τα περναει αυτόματα μόνο του; Ελπίζω πως ναι...δεν τα εχω σημειώσει. Γιατί βλέπω έχετε ίντερνετ αλλά εδω ακομα τίποτα!


τα περναει αυτόματα αλλά αργεί λίγο παραπάνω
 5  6 λεπτα

----------


## darkmoon

Βάλτε για καλό και για κακό τους google dns servers σαν 2ο και 3ο dns server στο modem-router.

- - - Updated - - -

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση πάντως!
Έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα ακόμα η σύνδεση!

- - - Updated - - -

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει εξομαλυνθεί η κατάσταση πάντως!
Έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα ακόμα η σύνδεση!

----------


## filipoy

δωσε οδηγίες πως τις περναμε :Thinking:

----------


## darkmoon

> δωσε οδηγίες πως τις περναμε


Πέρνα από όλα τα μενού ένα ένα και θα το βρεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελευταίο 20λεπτο είμαι καλά εγώ!

----------


## galotzas

> Πέρνα από όλα τα μενού ένα ένα και θα το βρεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελευταίο 20λεπτο είμαι καλά εγώ!


Και εδω ολα καλα , αλλα δεν εχω τολμησει να περασω cyta dns. Παιζω με grnet και DnsWatch.

----------


## stelakis1914

«Η Cyta Ελλάδος σας ενημερώνει ότι παρουσιάστηκε διακοπή των υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας σε μερίδα πελατών της λόγω εργασιών τρίτων φορέων που προκάλεσαν προσωρινό πρόβλημα στο δίκτυό της. Μετά από συντονισμένες προσπάθειες η δυσλειτουργία αποκαταστάθηκε και οι υπηρεσίες έχουν επανέλθει στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των πελατών της.
Σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίζετε ακόμη πρόβλημα, παρακαλούμε προχωρήστε σε επανεκκίνηση της συσκευής σας.
Απολογούμαστε για την όποια ταλαιπωρία τυχόν προκλήθηκε.»

----------


## djuan1988

Σέρνεται το σύμπαν ακόμη.

Για streaming ούτε λόγος, αλλά ακόμη και σε σελίδες με πολλές φωτογραφίες αργεί αρκετά.

----------


## darkmoon

> Σέρνεται το σύμπαν ακόμη.
> 
> Για streaming ούτε λόγος, αλλά ακόμη και σε σελίδες με πολλές φωτογραφίες αργεί αρκετά.


Κάνε ένα reboot το modem.

----------


## djuan1988

> Κάνε ένα reboot το modem.


Ωραία, εδώ και ένα τέταρτο δεν παίρνει ip...

----------


## darkmoon

Κλείστο από το διακόπτη και άνοιξέ το μετά από 5 λεπτά.

----------


## djuan1988

> Κλείστο από το διακόπτη και άνοιξέ το μετά από 5 λεπτά.


Το modem τους το έχω σε bridge mode και για κάποιο λόγο μετά την επανεκκίνηση έχασε τη ρύθμιση και έκανε αυτό την κλήση. 

Για αυτό και το router μου δεν έπαιρνε ip.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ πάντως όλα καλά. Μόλις ήρθε έπαιξα και battlefield-1. 
Αλλά ; μόλις έχασε τη σύνδεση και ξανά ήρθε. Όντως δεν είναι καλό ακόμα

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις τώρα έχασε ip χωρίς συγχρονισμό και  ξανά ήρθε.

----------


## heavysmok

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχα σχεδόν καθημερινά 1-2 d/c's και το δίκτυο γενικά σερνόταν. Ποτέ δεν είχα τέτοια προβλήματα με την cyta. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ή να αρχίσω να το ψάχνω ;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## odim

κρουση απο vodafone,εχουμε cosmote,εχουμε wind τωρα vodafone,μαλιστα για τη ρητρα μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται να την πληρωσεις καποια στιγμη θα κουραστουν απο cyta και θα μου κανουν αντι-προσφορα κτλπ κτλπ,εαν παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και δεν πληρωσω τη ρητρα τι μπορει να με κανει η cyta???

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Και αυτοι που θελεις να πας , γιατι βαζουν ποινικες ρητρες στα συμβολαια τους; Αυτοι δεν απαιτουν την πληρωμη τους;  Εαν ηταν να μην τις διεκδικουν τοτε γιατι ξοδευουν μελανι;
Δεν το ρωτησες αυτο;

----------


## Godian

> κρουση απο vodafone,εχουμε cosmote,εχουμε wind τωρα vodafone,μαλιστα για τη ρητρα μου ειπε οτι δε χρειαζεται να την πληρωσεις καποια στιγμη θα κουραστουν απο cyta και θα μου κανουν αντι-προσφορα κτλπ κτλπ,εαν παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και δεν πληρωσω τη ρητρα τι μπορει να με κανει η cyta???


Άμα θέλει μπορεί να τα πάρει τα λεφτά. Μαζεύει 100 άτομα που δεν έχουνε πληρώσει τα τραβάει μια μήνυση και παίρνει και τα λεφτά και τα έξοδα δικαστηρίου τα πληρώνει ο καθένας από τα 100 άτομα

----------


## odim

μια ηλιθια με ξαναπηρε τηλ απο vodafone,ακου τι μου ειπε η voda εχει οπτικη ινα,η cyta δεν εχει,ασε που οταν δεν εχει ρευμα δεν εχεις τηλ κτλπ κτλπ γνωστες μαλακιες των τηλεφωνητριων,ποιον πας να κοροιδεψεις κυρα μου....το καλωδιο ειναι κοινο για ολες τις εταιρειες μεχρι το σπιτι σου εκεινο που αλλαζει ειναι τα κεντρα dslam πως το λενε δηλαδη τα μηχανηματα που βρισκονται στα κτηρια του οτε του καθε παροχου και συνδεονται με το τοπικο καφαο,ετσι λοιπον με αυτον τον τροπο κοροιδευουν κοσμο και κοσμακι που εχει αγνοια..αντε γεια..

----------


## Atheros

Μη βάζετε φέσια στις εταιρείες χωρίς βάσιμο λόγο και αφού κάνετε πρώτα καταγγελία. Με αφορμή την αλλαγή παρόχου το φέσι θα σας γίνει αργά ή γρήγορα μπούμεραγκ!

----------


## nolartsa

Για πολοστή φορά η γραμμή εμφανίζει πολλά και πολλαπλά προβλήματα.

είτε θα σέρνεται, είτε θα λειτουργεί τεράστια σκαμπανεβάσματα, είτε θα αποσυντονίζει, είτε όλα μαζί.

Αποσυντονισμό τελευταία έκανα 21/04 προς 22/04

Σε gaming (π.χ: Counter Strike: Global Offensive) to ping εκτινάσεται απο 95 στα 980 και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει άπειρες φορές. Ενίοτε κάνει και σκαμπανεβάσματα με μικρότερες αποκλίσεις (π.χ απο 70 σε 240)

Η κατάσταση δεν έχει διορθωθεί παρά τα 10+ (σημερινά) reboot (κάποια hard).

Η γραμμή φαίνεται κλειδωμένη στα 33.1



αλλά οι ταχύτητες είναι αυτές

----------


## NexTiN

Ζήτα αντικατάσταση του εξοπλισμού. Το 4202 είναι από τα χειρότερα modem που έβγαλε ποτέ η ADB...

----------


## Hetfield

Μπορει να ειναι και θεμα γραμμης. Δωσε μας τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου.

----------


## tsavman

Και εδώ τα ίδια πάντως, DSL up, disconnected.
Το ίδιο και της γειτόνισσας  :Razz: 

Κόπηκε κανένα καλώδιο πάλι;

----------


## nnn

> Και εδώ τα ίδια πάντως, DSL up, disconnected.
> Το ίδιο και της γειτόνισσας 
> 
> Κόπηκε κανένα καλώδιο πάλι;


Καλή η γειτόνισσα ?  :Razz:

----------


## nolartsa

Μου φαίνεται πως έχω πάθει αλτσαχάϊμερ αλλά που τα βρίσκω τα στατιστικά γιατί line attenuation κλπ δεν βλέπω σε ό,τι έχω κλικάρει

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## nnn

Χτες βράδυ, το δίκτυο σερνόταν λόγω DNS και υψηλού latency.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Και εδώ τα ίδια πάντως, DSL up, disconnected.
> Το ίδιο και της γειτόνισσας 
> 
> Κόπηκε κανένα καλώδιο πάλι;

----------


## Hetfield

> Χτες βράδυ, το δίκτυο σερνόταν λόγω DNS και υψηλού latency.


OpenDNS;

----------


## nnn

> OpenDNS;


Δεν δοκίμασα, Cyta default στο router. Αν και στα μηχανήματα έχω περασμένους και του ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## nolartsa

Απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν έχω πάθει αλτσχαϊμερ, μιας και η τεχνικός( ; ) στην οποία μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο μου επιβεβαίωσε πως στο "μαύρο pirelli" δεν μπορω να δω attenuation, noise κλπ. Μου τα είπε, βέβαια, όταν τα ρώτησα και είναι 6/8.

Επίσης μου είπε πως δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ρούτερ (ούτε λόγω παλαιότητας), παρά μόνο αν διαπιστωθεί βλάβη την οποία όμως δεν διαπιστώνει.

Το θέμα φαίνετια να εντοπίζεται στο wifi μιας και με το καλώδιο ειμαι στα 29.8/9,7 ενώ με το που ενεργοποιώ το wifi (ακόμα και δίπλα στο ρουτερ) οι ταχύτητες πάνε στα 7(μάξιμουμ) με 6 Mbs.

Νομίζω πως η απώλεια απο τα 29,8 στα 7 Mbs και απο τα 9,7 στα 6 Mbs είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Ιδίως στο download θα έλεγα αδικαιολόγητη. Το λάπτοπ "βλέπει" το ρουτερ, μιας και δεν μεσολαβούν τοίχοι, και το σήμα είναι στο φουλ. Γι αυτό και επέμεινα στην αλλαγή ρούτερ αλλά η απάντηση όσες φορές καινα το είπα ήταν αρνητική.

Τέλος σε ότι αφορα το gaming ping μου ζήτησε να κάνω αίτηση για να μπει η vdsl γραμμή σε Fast path. Σας παραθέτω το κείμενο που μου υπαγόρευσε για να το στείλω στην Cyta.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Θέμα: Fast Path

<<ΟΝΟΜΑ>>, <<ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ>>,<<ΑΦΜ>>

Επιθυμώ η γραμμή μου να μπεί σε λειτουργία fast path και αποδέχομαι την πιθανότητα αποσυνδέσεων σε επίπεδο vdsl

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΠΡΟΣ: techsupport@hq.cyta.gr

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Σκέψεις; προτάσεις;

----------


## Hetfield

Μην το βαλεις σε fastpath. Ηδη εχεις προβληματα, θα μειωσεις την σταθεροτητα στη γραμμη σου ετσι.
Οσο ειχα το Pirelli φαινοταν αρκετα σταθερο, δε νομιζω να ναι θεμα του router.

----------


## nnn

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο. Ο συγχρονισμός πέφτει χαμηλά ή η φαινόμενη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος με το Wifi??

----------


## Godian

> Απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν έχω πάθει αλτσχαϊμερ, μιας και η τεχνικός( ; ) στην οποία μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο μου επιβεβαίωσε πως στο "μαύρο pirelli" δεν μπορω να δω attenuation, noise κλπ. Μου τα είπε, βέβαια, όταν τα ρώτησα και είναι 6/8.
> 
> Επίσης μου είπε πως δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ρούτερ (ούτε λόγω παλαιότητας), παρά μόνο αν διαπιστωθεί βλάβη την οποία όμως δεν διαπιστώνει.
> 
> Το θέμα φαίνετια να εντοπίζεται στο wifi μιας και με το καλώδιο ειμαι στα 29.8/9,7 ενώ με το που ενεργοποιώ το wifi (ακόμα και δίπλα στο ρουτερ) οι ταχύτητες πάνε στα 7(μάξιμουμ) με 6 Mbs.
> 
> Νομίζω πως η απώλεια απο τα 29,8 στα 7 Mbs και απο τα 9,7 στα 6 Mbs είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Ιδίως στο download θα έλεγα αδικαιολόγητη. Το λάπτοπ "βλέπει" το ρουτερ, μιας και δεν μεσολαβούν τοίχοι, και το σήμα είναι στο φουλ. Γι αυτό και επέμεινα στην αλλαγή ρούτερ αλλά η απάντηση όσες φορές καινα το είπα ήταν αρνητική.
> 
> Τέλος σε ότι αφορα το gaming ping μου ζήτησε να κάνω αίτηση για να μπει η vdsl γραμμή σε Fast path. Σας παραθέτω το κείμενο που μου υπαγόρευσε για να το στείλω στην Cyta.
> ...


Άρχισε να το ανοίγεις και να το κλείνεις. Μια χαρά θα στο αλλαξουν

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Άρχισε να το ανοίγεις και να το κλείνεις. Μια χαρά θα στο αλλαξουν


Μπορεις να το συνδέσεις και στα 220 χωρίς τον μετασχηματιστή.
Κάντο αρχή της βδομάδας   :Smile:

----------


## nolartsa

> Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο. Ο συγχρονισμός πέφτει χαμηλά ή η φαινόμενη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος με το Wifi??



κλειδώνει στα 33.1 αλλά στο wifi κατεβάζει με τις ταχύτητες που πόσταρα (ookla speed test - cyta speed test)

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις σας για να...καταλήξω με καινούργιο ρούτερ αλλά δεν θα το ρισκάρω να καταλήξω μόνο με καμένο παλιο :-)

----------


## nnn

> κλειδώνει στα 33.1 αλλά στο wifi κατεβάζει με τις ταχύτητες που πόσταρα (ookla speed test - cyta speed test)
> 
> Ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις σας για να...καταλήξω με καινούργιο ρούτερ αλλά δεν θα το ρισκάρω να καταλήξω μόνο με καμένο παλιο :-)


Έχεις δοκιμάσει με άλλον ασύρματο υπολογιστή ?

----------


## odim

τελικα με επεισαν απο cosmote,πηγαινω σε vdsl 50mbps απεριοριστα προς ολα τα σταθερα 360 λεπτα προς κινητα,εφοσον μετατρεψω το κινητο μου σε καρτοκινητο cosmote θα εχω 200 λεπτα και 650 mb καθε μηνα για εναν χρονο,ολα μαζι 42,53€ τελικη τιμη,δηλαδη 20€ παραπανω σε σχεση με αυτο που πληρωνω σε cyta,δυστυχως η cyta δεν υποστηριζει vdsl εκει που μενω,αντιθετα η cosmote μου ειπε οτι υποστηριζει vdsl και στην 50αρα,μαλλον εκαναν αναβαθμιση τις καμπινες τους..

----------


## cranky

> τελικα με επεισαν απο cosmote, ...


Πρόσεχε μην την πατήσεις, όμως.
Βεβαιώσου οτι μπορούν να σου δώσουν vdsl, και δεν σ' το είπαν μόνο και μόνο για να σε δεσμεύσουν.

----------


## Atheros

Μην πιστεύετε το call center της cosmote. λέει εξ ορισμού ψέματα για την διαθεσιμότητα vdsl. Το ίδιο πήγαν προ 15ημέρου να πουλήσουν και σε εμένα στο Χαϊδάρι λέγοντάς μου κι όλα πως το βλέπουν στο σύστημα πως έχω διαθέσιμο vdsl!!!! Πέσαν σε λάθος άνθρωπο όμως καθώς τους ενημέρωσα πως άν υπήρχε δυνατότητα vdsl στη γραμμή μου θα το γνώριζα αμέσως αφού παρακολουθώ την αναβάθμιση του δικτύου καθημερινά! Άρα ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει ένα μελλοντικό προϊόν σήμερα για να δεσμεύσει πελάτες όπως λέει και ο Cranky.....

----------


## NexTiN

Αν δεν έχει σκαφτεί όλο το Κιλκίς και δεν έχουν αλλαχτεί όλα τα καφάο με καμπίνες, σωστό VDSL μην περιμένεις. Πιθανότατα να σου πουλάνε φούμαρα για να σε κάνουν πελάτη. Κάνε μια βόλτα στην γειτονιά σου και δες αν αλλάχτηκαν τα καφάο...

----------


## anthip09

Στη δίκη μου περίπτωση δηλαδή που δίνουν όλοι vdsl εκτός απο τη cyta παίζει να μου είπαν φίδια? Στο site όλων των υπολοίπων πάντως πέραν της συτα μου δίνει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## cranky

Δές στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου, σε ποιό kv συνδέεσαι, και βρές αν έχει αναβαθμιστεί.

----------


## anthip09

> Δές στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου, σε ποιό kv συνδέεσαι, και βρές αν έχει αναβαθμιστεί.


Ναι ειναι καινουριο καφαου κ  κανονικα σε λειτουργια

----------


## cranky

E, τότε, είσαι ΟΚ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Godian

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα αυτή την ώρα;;

----------


## uncle_nontas

Μπα. Εδώ όχι

----------


## tsavman

Eίχα γύρω στις 4 ξανά για λίγη ώρα.

----------


## nnn

DNS problem πάλι


April 27, 2017 4:00 PM 	104 ms 	104 ms 	104 ms 	1
April 27, 2017 5:00 PM 	103 ms 	103 ms 	103 ms 	1
April 27, 2017 6:00 PM 	117 ms 	117 ms 	117 ms 	1
April 27, 2017 7:00 PM 	103 ms 	103 ms 	103 ms 	1
April 27, 2017 8:00 PM 	106 ms 	106 ms 	106 ms 	1
και ελαφρύ packet loss


April 27, 2017 3:00 PM 	0.0900 % 	0.0900 % 	0.0900 % 	1
April 27, 2017 4:00 PM 	0.00 % 	0.00 % 	0.00 % 	1
April 27, 2017 5:00 PM 	0.00 % 	0.00 % 	0.00 % 	1
April 27, 2017 6:00 PM 	0.0600 % 	0.0600 % 	0.0600 % 	1

----------


## manospcistas

Υπάρχει θεματάκι από το πρωί, με τα traceroute σε διάφορες "προβληματικές" IPs να κόβονται μετά τον BBRAS. Π.χ. στο Google Photos πριν λίγο δεν φόρτωναν οι εικόνες, το πρωί δεν άνοιγε το Outlook, και σε κάθε περίπτωση "No route to host."

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Από χθες σέρνεται κι εμένα η Cyta (Αθήνα). Αλλά το κάνει μόνο για μερικά λεπτά. Τρομάζει να ανοίξει έστω και 1 σελίδα σε κινητό και υπολογιστή και μετά από λίγο φτιάχνει κανονικά. 

Να δίνεις τόσα λεφτά για VDSL (!), να έχεις ένα τραγικό ρούτερ (Technicolor), να έχεις 8 Mbps μικρότερο συγχρονισμό από το Vodafone VDSL στην ίδια γραμμή (παλιότερα) και να μην ανοίγει ούτε σελίδα και αυτό να γίνεται 3-4 μέρες την εβδομάδα. Μακάρι να πουληθεί σύντομα η Cyta ή να κάνει τιμολογιακή αλλαγή και να μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να φύγουμε δωρεάν. Βαρέθηκα από τον 1ο μήνα...

----------


## anderm

Συγνώμη αλλά επειδή προφανώς είσαι μέλος αυτού του forum καιρό, διαβάζοντας το λίγο καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα μπορούσες να επιλέξεις κάλλιστα παρόχους που δεν έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα, cyta και wind είναι οι Low cost telcos, δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε με τιμές ryanair να έχουμε υπηρεσίες Lufthansa, πως να το κάνουμε..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Συγνώμη αλλά επειδή προφανώς είσαι μέλος αυτού του forum καιρό, διαβάζοντας το λίγο καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα μπορούσες να επιλέξεις κάλλιστα παρόχους που δεν έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα, cyta και wind είναι οι Low cost telcos, δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε με τιμές ryanair να έχουμε υπηρεσίες Lufthansa, πως να το κάνουμε..


Τα είχα διαβάσει όλα αυτά, ωστόσο είπα να τη δοκιμάσω τη Cyta. Τελικά είναι χειρότερη απ' όσο περίμενα...  :Thumb down: 




Off Topic


		 Υ.Γ. Με 3 γραμμές WIND στην οικογένεια, πολύ σπάνια είχαμε θέματα. Περισσότερα έχουμε με ΟΤΕ (!) σε 2 χωριά. Αλλά έχοντας τώρα Cyta, μέσα σε 1 μήνα τις έχει ξεπεράσει όλες μαζί (σε προβλήματα).

----------


## Godian

> Τα είχα διαβάσει όλα αυτά, ωστόσο είπα να τη δοκιμάσω τη Cyta. Τελικά είναι χειρότερη απ' όσο περίμενα... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Υ.Γ. Με 3 γραμμές WIND στην οικογένεια, πολύ σπάνια είχαμε θέματα. Περισσότερα έχουμε με ΟΤΕ (!) σε 2 χωριά. Αλλά έχοντας τώρα Cyta, μέσα σε 1 μήνα τις έχει ξεπεράσει όλες μαζί (σε προβλήματα).


Μόνο εγώ είμαι καλά στη cyta μου φαίνεται. Με Ping που φτάνει μέχρι και τα 65 και το ανωτέρω 90 και με 18.30€ το μήνα και απεριόριστα σταθερά. Δε θέλω τιποτα άλλο

----------


## tsavman

Και εγώ μια χαρά είμαι σε 2 σπίτια (το ένα VDSL), αν εξαιρέσουμε τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα.

----------


## odim

Η cyta ειναι εταιρεια με πολυ καλη εξυπηρετηση κι αριστο δικτυο τουλαχιστον στο Κιλκις,εγω εμεινα ευχαριστημενος,ειχα καταιγισμο τηλ απο το 13888 της cosmote για vdsl,τελικη τιμη μου ειπαν στα 42,53€ vdsl 50mbps,οι τεχνικοι τους μου ειπαν οτι θα πιανω απο 37 μεχρι 44mbps μεγιστο,δεχτηκα και μου εστειλαν με courrier την εξουσιοδοτηση,πηγα και την πηρα παρασκευη,την πηρα στο σπιτι για να την διαβασω κι απο βδομαδα εφοσον το θελησω θα υπογραψω και θα τους τη στειλω,ξαναπηρα στη cyta τηλ και τους ζητησα να ξαναδουν μηπως μπορουν να μου δωσουν 50αρι vdsl για να μην παω σε cosmote πληρωσω ρητρα και τελη ενεργοποιησης,μου ειπαν οτι στην οδο μου δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα,στη σελιδα τους που εχει αναζητηση διαθεσιμοτητας εβαλα μια πολυκατοικια που ειναι σε κεντρικη οδο απεναντι μου στα 50 μετρα και μου εβγαλε οτι υπαρχει δικτυο αποσταση απο το κεντρο 1215 μετρα,η οδος μου δεν υπαρχει χαρτογραφημενη στο google map, μηπως μπορουν να μου δωσουν vdsl εφοσον ο οτε εχει αλλαξει την καμπινα στη γειτονια μου κι απλα δεν τους το εμφανιζει επειδη η οδος ειναι μη χαρτογραφημενη στο google map??? εφοσον εχει γινει αναβαθμιση καμπινας απο τον οτε ποιος ο λογος να μη μπορουν να δωσουν vdsl οι παροχοι???

----------


## Hetfield

> εφοσον εχει γινει αναβαθμιση καμπινας απο τον οτε ποιος ο λογος να μη μπορουν να δωσουν vdsl οι παροχοι???


Να μην αγοραζουν bitstream access απο τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτος ειναι ο λογος.

----------


## nolartsa

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει με άλλον ασύρματο υπολογιστή ?



Κατ'αρχήν σορρυ για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση.

Δεν δοκίμασα μέ άλλον υπολογιστή αλλά η σύνδεση έχει τουλάχιστον σταθεροποιηθεί.

Δεν παρατηρώ τις ξαφνικές, απότομες και πολύ συχνές "βυθίσεις" στις ταχύτητες και στο ping.

Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησε το fast path (στο ping σίγουρα πρέπει να βοήθησε).

Επίσης βελτιώθηκε κάπως η ταχύτητα στο wifi αλλά σε αυτό πρέπει να βοήθησε περισσότερο ο πειραματισμός με τα κανάλια του ρούτερ παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Για αλλη μια φορά διαπίστωσα πόσο κακό (πλέον) είναι το "μαύρο Pirelli". Και δεν έχει πουθενά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής και για κάποιο λόγο δίνει priority σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή πέραν του λαπτοπ. Έτσι όπως φαίνεται και στο screenshot  οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή συνδέεται πάνω από τα 24Mbs και το λαπτοπ στο 1Mbs (3 κινητά, ένα ταμπλετ και το λάπτοπ - προφανώς δεν είμαι μόνος στο διαμέρισμα  :Razz:   :Cool: ). Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι όταν γινόντουσαν οι μετρήσεις (βλ. προηγούμενα ποστς) όλες οι υπόλοιπες ασύρματες συσκευές ήταν αποσυνδεδεμένες απο το ρούτερ (ακόμα και ο wireless printer που στο screenshot δεν φαίνεται γιατί ειναι off)



Το κακό σε αυτό είναι πως δεν υπάρχει (ή εγώ δεν την έχω βρεί) επιλογή να προτεραιοποιείς τις συσκευές ωστε να κλειδώνει αυτή που θές στην (θεωρητικά) υψηλή ταχύτητα. 

Αυτά. 

Εν τέλει θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ ότι η Cyta παίρνει γοργά την κατιούσα (κεντροβαρίζοντας ίσως περισσότερο στην κινητή τηλεφωνία) και το κακό είναι ότι εκει έξω υπάρχουν μόνο κακοί πάροχοι με την Cyta και τον OTE να είναι οριακά μέτριοι.

----------


## galotzas

Εδω και μισή ωρα ολα κάτω δεν λειτουργει τίποτα

----------


## tsavman

Εδώ (Λαμία) όλα καλά.

----------


## galotzas

Άκυρο. Ακριβως εξω απο το σπίτι εχει ανέβει ενας ταλαίπωρος και βαράει μέσα στην ζέστη. Σε ενα τεταρτο λεει θα ειναι ετοιμο. Πριν μια εβδομαδα κατω απο αυτη την κολόνα εσκαβε η ζεύξις. Αντε να δουμε

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πριν καμιά ώρα με πήρε η μάνα μου στο σταθερό (Cyta), από το δικό της σταθερό (WIND) και δεν άκουγα σχεδόν τίποτα!! Το δικό μου σταθερό έκανε ένα δυνατό θόρυβο (σσσσςςς) και τη φωνή της μάνας μου την άκουγα ελάχιστα έως καθόλου! Αυτή μου έλεγε πως με ακούει κανονικά, χωρίς θόρυβο!

Το έκλεισα, την πήρα εγώ και πάλι τα ίδια! Μετά την πήρα από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό της και μιλήσαμε κανονικά...

Μετά τα προβλήματα με το ίντερνετ και τις σελίδες που δεν ανοίγουν, τώρα άρχισε και το τηλέφωνο... Cytara 4 ever!!  :Worthy:   :Respekt:  Άντε να πουληθεί, να φύγουμε τζάμπα... (τώρα έφτιαξε)

----------


## galotzas

Εχουν πεσει οι dns ?

----------


## Godian

> Εχουν πεσει οι dns ?


Δε ξέρω αλλά εμένα σήμερα έχει τραγικά pings στα Online game. Δε το έκανε ποτέ

----------


## kourkos

Καλησπερα σας . Το μαρτιο εληξε το συμβολαιο που ειχα με Cyta και απο τα 24 ευρω κατοπιν τηλεφωνικης επικοινωνιας με πηγαν στα 22 ευρω . Αν δεν ρωτουσα στο ασχετο ποτε ληγει το συμβολαιο θα πηγαινα στα 30+ αν θυμαμαι καλα .

Στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο που με ηρθε ειδα μια επιπλεον χρεωση 4 ευρω για ''εφαπαξ τελος ανανεωσης'' και οταν ρωτησα στο καταστημα που πηγα να πληρωσω τον λογαριασμο μου ειπαν επειδη αλλαξες πακετο . Δηλαδη τι πακετο απο 24 που εδινα πηγα στα 22 με απεριοριστα αστικα και υπεραστικα και εως 24 η συνδεση οπως ειχα κ πριν 

Εχει γινει και σε καποιον αλλο χρηστη τετοια χρεωση ποτέ ; Σαν να μη μου καθετε καλα στο μυαλο μου αυτη η χρεωση . Σε αλλους παροχους γινετε αυτο ; Τι νταβατζιλικη 4 ευρω ειναι αυτο παλι .

----------


## Cosmonaut

Ναι στις ανανεώσεις οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, πάροχοι πλέον χρεώνουν ένα ποσό. Στην cyta είναι €3-4, σε κάποιους άλλους περισσότερο νομίζω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καλησπερα σας . Το μαρτιο εληξε το συμβολαιο που ειχα με Cyta και απο τα 24 ευρω κατοπιν τηλεφωνικης επικοινωνιας με πηγαν στα 22 ευρω . Αν δεν ρωτουσα στο ασχετο ποτε ληγει το συμβολαιο θα πηγαινα στα 30+ αν θυμαμαι καλα .
> 
> Στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο που με ηρθε ειδα μια επιπλεον χρεωση 4 ευρω για ''εφαπαξ τελος ανανεωσης'' και οταν ρωτησα στο καταστημα που πηγα να πληρωσω τον λογαριασμο μου ειπαν επειδη αλλαξες πακετο . Δηλαδη τι πακετο απο 24 που εδινα πηγα στα 22 με απεριοριστα αστικα και υπεραστικα και εως 24 η συνδεση οπως ειχα κ πριν 
> 
> Εχει γινει και σε καποιον αλλο χρηστη τετοια χρεωση ποτέ ; Σαν να μη μου καθετε καλα στο μυαλο μου αυτη η χρεωση . Σε αλλους παροχους γινετε αυτο ; Τι νταβατζιλικη 4 ευρω ειναι αυτο παλι .


Εμένα με χρέωσαν 3€, για να κάνω αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας VDSL από 35 σε 50 Mbps, ενώ η Cyta θα παίρνει περισσότερα λεφτά!  :Thumb down:  Σιγά το ποσό δηλαδή, αλλά είναι ξεφτίλα, όσες εταιρείες το κάνουν...

----------


## tsavman

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι, αν γνωρίζετε.

Είμαι σε 18μηνη σύμβαση με VDSL, αλλά θα διακόψω πριν την λήξη της λόγω μετακόμισης.
Γίνεται μεταφορά σε άλλη πόλη σε ενεργή σύνδεση cyta (δηλαδή αλλαγή πακέτου εκεί);

Έχω κλείσει ένα χρόνο, και από όσο γνωρίζω το πρόστιμο διακοπής είναι 100 ευρώ.
Υπάρχει καθόλου "ελαστικότητα";

----------


## Atheros

Η cyta χρεώνει 2 € για αλλαγή προγράμματος, και 2 € για ανανέωση. Να το γνωρίζετε.

----------


## Godian

Τελικά τζάμια κατηγόρησα τη cyta για το latency. Τόσο καιρό έκανα το ρουτερ reboot μέσα από το ρουτερ και δε του έκλεινα ποτέ. Μόλις του έκανα και το άφησα 1 λεπτό κλειστό όλα έστρωσαν. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα διαφορά έχει αυτό;;

----------


## _stargazer

> Τα είχα διαβάσει όλα αυτά, ωστόσο είπα να τη δοκιμάσω τη Cyta. Τελικά είναι χειρότερη απ' όσο περίμενα... 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Υ.Γ. Με 3 γραμμές WIND στην οικογένεια, πολύ σπάνια είχαμε θέματα. Περισσότερα έχουμε με ΟΤΕ (!) σε 2 χωριά. Αλλά έχοντας τώρα Cyta, μέσα σε 1 μήνα τις έχει ξεπεράσει όλες μαζί (σε προβλήματα).


Το ίδιο router έχω κι εγώ και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, με την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μίλησες;

----------


## odim

Γεια σας,τελικα μου εκανε αντιπροσφορα η cyta μου κατεβασε την τιμη απο τα 22€ στα 17€,ετσι ακυρωσα την αιτηση με την cosmote..

----------


## You lied

> Για πολοστή φορά η γραμμή εμφανίζει πολλά και πολλαπλά προβλήματα.
> 
> είτε θα σέρνεται, είτε θα λειτουργεί τεράστια σκαμπανεβάσματα, είτε θα αποσυντονίζει, είτε όλα μαζί.
> 
> Αποσυντονισμό τελευταία έκανα 21/04 προς 22/04
> 
> Σε gaming (π.χ: Counter Strike: Global Offensive) to ping εκτινάσεται απο 95 στα 980 και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει άπειρες φορές. Ενίοτε κάνει και σκαμπανεβάσματα με μικρότερες αποκλίσεις (π.χ απο 70 σε 240)
> 
> Η κατάσταση δεν έχει διορθωθεί παρά τα 10+ (σημερινά) reboot (κάποια hard).
> ...


Καλό είναι το username σου να το έκρυβες. 




> Από χθες σέρνεται κι εμένα η Cyta (Αθήνα). Αλλά το κάνει μόνο για μερικά λεπτά. Τρομάζει να ανοίξει έστω και 1 σελίδα σε κινητό και υπολογιστή και μετά από λίγο φτιάχνει κανονικά. 
> 
> Να δίνεις τόσα λεφτά για VDSL (!), να έχεις ένα τραγικό ρούτερ (Technicolor), να έχεις 8 Mbps μικρότερο συγχρονισμό από το Vodafone VDSL στην ίδια γραμμή (παλιότερα) και να μην ανοίγει ούτε σελίδα και αυτό να γίνεται 3-4 μέρες την εβδομάδα. Μακάρι να πουληθεί σύντομα η Cyta ή να κάνει τιμολογιακή αλλαγή και να μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να φύγουμε δωρεάν. Βαρέθηκα από τον 1ο μήνα...


To TG788v2 που αναφέρει ο αγαπητός ως _τραγικό ρούτερ_, μόνο τραγικό δεν είναι (βλ. Broadcom BCM63168 & 128ΜΒ RAM σε CPE). Τραγικό είναι το firmware που φοράει γιατί είναι κλειδωμένο. Άν αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στο CLI του, σε συνδυασμό με τα εκατοντάδες manual της technicolor που υπάρχουν free online (πχ το telnet manual), το CPE κάνει κυριολεκτικά παπάδες.

----------


## Atheros

Ακαταμάχητη προσφορά από το τμήμα αντιπροσφορών σήμερα, μετά από αίτηση φορητότητας που έκανα τηλεφωνικά στη wind( Με κάλεσαν από τις συνήθεις εταιρείες τηλεσυνδέσεων).Έκανα λοιπόν αίτηση στη  Wind για  18,90€ το μήνα τελική με φόρους κτλ,με τα γνωστά 300+300 λεπτά προς κινητά, απ. σταθερά και εώς 24Mbps, 120 λεπτά στο κινητό και 1Gb data .....Η Cyta αντιπρότεινε με 15,80€ τελικά με φόρους εώς 24Mbps, 300λ κινητά, απεριόριστα σταθερά για 2 χρόνια, και επειδή έχω ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό -0,50€ πάει 15,30€...αλλά άν κάνω και πάγια εντολή πάει στα 14,80€ !!!!Ακύρωσα τη φορητότητα σε κατάστημα Wind και έμεινα στη Cyta( με το πρόγραμμα να ξεκινάει από 1 -6-2017) Τώρα είμαι στα 17,90€ ελεύθερο χωρίς χρόνους 4 Mbps...!!!

----------


## Hetfield

Συγνωμη που θα το πω, αλλα αυτες οι προσφορες κατω του κοστους ειναι καραγκιοζιλικια. Φεσονουν πιο πολυ τα ουτως η αλλως αθλια οικονομικα τους Cyta  και Wind.

----------


## Atheros

> Συγνωμη που θα το πω, αλλα αυτες οι προσφορες κατω του κοστους ειναι καραγκιοζιλικια. Φεσονουν πιο πολυ τα ουτως η αλλως αθλια οικονομικα τους Cyta  και Wind.


Πράγματι είναι μια άρρωστη αγορά...αλλά αφού μου κάνουν προσφορά και τσιμπάω...μετά αντιπροσφορά και ξανατσιμπάω !!!!! ( και τρέχω και μέσα στο μεσημέρι για να στείλω την αίτηση ακύρωσης).....πρέπει να λάβει μέτρα η ΕΕΤΤ για την εξυγίανση της κατάστασης !!!Το θέμα είναι να μην κλείσει η CYTA και μείνω με την προσφορά στο χέρι.....

----------


## Cosmonaut

Αυτό θα πρέπει να απασχολεί τους Διευθυντές των αντίστοιχων εταιρειών και όχι τους πελάτες.
Από την άλλη εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα αλλάξω μια σύνδεση απροβλημάτιστη που έχω για να κάνω μια ίδια για κέρδος 1-2 ευρώ το μήνα με ότι πιθανότητες αυτό συνεπάγεται. 
Αποτιμώ με μεγαλύτερη αξία την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.  :Lock: 

Το παλικάρι παίρνει μεγάλη αναβάθμιση σε πολύ καλή τιμή, αυτό ναι θα το έκανα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πράγματι είναι μια άρρωστη αγορά...αλλά αφού μου κάνουν προσφορά και τσιμπάω...μετά αντιπροσφορά και ξανατσιμπάω !!!!! ( και τρέχω και μέσα στο μεσημέρι για να στείλω την αίτηση ακύρωσης).....πρέπει να λάβει μέτρα η ΕΕΤΤ για την εξυγίανση της κατάστασης !!!Το θέμα είναι να μην κλείσει η CYTA και μείνω με την προσφορά στο χέρι.....


Μωρε εσυ καλα κανεις. Δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα, τι κανει η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι το θεμα που δεν ρυθμιζει την αγορα.

----------


## NexTiN

> Ακύρωσα τη φορητότητα σε κατάστημα Wind και έμεινα στη Cyta


Εσύ μπορεί να ακύρωσες, η Wind είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ακύρωσε την φορητότητα?? Συνηθίζουν τελευταία να παίρνουν τους πελάτες με το έτσι θέλω. Κάνε καμμιά επιβεβαίωση με την Cyta ότι όντως έχει ακυρωθεί το NPR από την Wind...

----------


## anthip09

> Εσύ μπορεί να ακύρωσες, η Wind είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ακύρωσε την φορητότητα?? Συνηθίζουν τελευταία να παίρνουν τους πελάτες με το έτσι θέλω. Κάνε καμμιά επιβεβαίωση με την Cyta ότι όντως έχει ακυρωθεί το NPR από την Wind...


Συνηθίζεται γενικώς τωρα τελευταία και όχι μόνο απο τη wind...ο ΟΤΕ να δεις για ποτε σου παίρνει τη γραμμη..εχει δίκιο πάντως ο nextin...κάνε μια κρούση να δεις τη γίνεται γιατί μπορεί να βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων..

----------


## Atheros

> Εσύ μπορεί να ακύρωσες, η Wind είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ακύρωσε την φορητότητα?? Συνηθίζουν τελευταία να παίρνουν τους πελάτες με το έτσι θέλω. Κάνε καμμιά επιβεβαίωση με την Cyta ότι όντως έχει ακυρωθεί το NPR από την Wind...


Πράγματι άν και έστειλα φάξ με ιδιόχειρο το αίτημα ακύρωσης μέσα από κατάστημα wind, και έκανα και αίτηση ακύρωσης φορητότητας στο σύστημα της wind πάλι στο κατάστημα στις 14:45 ( έχω τα αποδεικτικά) μου έστειλαν sms 21:05 το βράδυ πως η προγραμματισμένη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας στη wind είναι η 12-5-2017 !!!... Θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσω αύριο απόγευμα ή μεθαύριο με τη cyta για επιβεβαίωση της ακύρωσης!!! Αλλιώς ελλοχεύει μπλέξιμο τρομερό.......
ΥΓ: Πωωω τι έπαθα στα καλά καθούμενα!!!  Άν δεν επιβεβαιωθεί η ακύρωση θα βγάλω το modem απο τη πρίζα να μην το πάρει στον έλεγχό της η wind και θα απευθυνθώ άμεσα στην ΕΕΤΤ που αφήνει αυτές τις καταστάσεις ανεξέλεγκτες!!!!και εν τέλει αγωγή σε όλους!!! Και αυτούς που κάνουν προσφορές, και αυτούς που κάνουν αντιπροσφορές...και αυτούς που επιτρέπουν να παίζεται αυτό το παιχνίδι !!!!!Έχασα τον ύπνο μου απόψε !

----------


## anderm

Πλέον οι φορητότητες πραγματοποιούνται σχεδόν άμεσα, μεγάλη προσοχή λοιπόν, εάν κάνετε φορητότητα για να πάρετε απλά καλύτερη τιμή κάλλιστα μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Κατ εμέ καλώς. Να δοθεί επιτέλους τέλος στις φορητότητες χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## odim

Τελικα εκει που ελεγα για ακύρωση κι επιστροφη στη cyta μου τραβηξανε τη γραμμη απο cosmote, με αποτελεσμα να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ,δεν εχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό απο κοσμοτέ και το ρούτερ της cyta ειναι κλειδωμένο δε μπορω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, υπέγραψα την εξουσιοδότηση την περασμένη τριτη, περασαν αρκετες μερες ενω με επαιρναν τηλ πεμπτη παρασκευη απο cyta δε μπορουσα να απαντησω,μια κοιμομουν μια ημουνα στη δουλεια,χθες τη δευτερα τους τηλ εγω και μου ριχνουν την τιμη στα17 ευρω απο 22,vdsl δε μπορούν να μου δωσουν, στην κοσμοτέ πηγα σε vdsl50 με 42,53ευρω το μηνα, πολλα τα φράγκα αλλα μιλαμε για τρεις φορες πιο μεγαλη ταχύτητα,δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα επιβιωσουν οι παροχοι τωρα που ο οτε αλλαξε τις καμπινες του και δινει vdsl σε γειτονιες ακομη πιο μακρια απο το αστικο κεντρο,η cyta προβλέπω η θα πουληθεί η θα συγχωνευτεί εκτος κι εχει φράγκα να δημιουργήσει δικες της καμπίνες, ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα για τους παρόχους,η cosmote κερδίζει έδαφος, ποια εταιρεια θα κανει επενδύσεις?

- - - Updated - - -

Με το που πηγα να κανω ακύρωση το πρωι τηλ στο 13888 μου ηρθε μηνυμα οτι ακυρώθηκε, μετα απο δυο ωρες μου τραβηξανε τη γραμμη,πολιτικη του οτε σε περιπτωσεις υπαναχωρησης,τελικα ειμαι διατεθειμενος να την κρατησω και να παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο σημερα,εφοσον η cyta δε μου δινει 50αρι vdsl με φερνει σε δυσκολη θεση να αποδεκτω την cosmote.

----------


## anthip09

Ειναι πάγια πολιτική του ΟΤΕ αυτη...ακομα και εμπρόθεσμο αίτημα να κανεις για ακύρωση φορητοτητας σου εχει πάρει τη γραμμη χωρίς να το καταλάβεις και αν διατηρείς κ δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης 14 ημερών τοτε θα μείνεις και χωρίς υπηρεσίες μέχρι να αποδειχθείς τελικά τη φορητότητα...ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε και με μένα όπως στην περίπτωση σου.

----------


## Atheros

Με πήρε η wind σήμερα για αντιπροσφορά στην αντιπροσφορά της cyta και μου έδινε το 2,3,4 πάγιο με έκπτωση 15€ 18,90-15.Δεν δέχτηκα βέβαια...και επέμεινα στην ακύρωση της φορητότητας..

----------


## odim

> Με πήρε η wind σήμερα για αντιπροσφορά στην αντιπροσφορά της cyta και μου έδινε το 2,3,4 πάγιο με έκπτωση 15€ 18,90-15.Δεν δέχτηκα βέβαια...και επέμεινα στην ακύρωση της φορητότητας..


μην πας σε wind εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι για τα μπαζα οι υπηρεσιες της,καλυτερα μεινε cyta..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> μην πας σε wind εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι για τα μπαζα οι υπηρεσιες της,καλυτερα μεινε cyta..




Off Topic


		Σε ποιότητα υπηρεσιών** η WIND είναι *πολύ καλύτερη* από τη Cyta, η οποία κάθε 2-3 μέρες εμφανίζει πρόβλημα και φταίει αυτή...  :Thumb down:  Με WIND δεν έμεινα ποτέ χωρίς ίντερνετ, ούτε τρόμαζαν ν' ανοίγουν οι σελίδες, ούτε άλλαξα DNS, ούτε είχα προβλήματα με θορύβους στο τηλέφωνο... Στην εξυπηρέτηση όμως, είναι ανάλογα σε ποιον θα "πέσεις"... Η Cyta είναι ανώτερη στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση.

**Για όσους παίζουν σε ΝΑΤ, αυτό φτιάχνεται με ένα δωρεάν τηλεφώνημα στο 1212...
	


Υ.Γ. Εδώ και 5 λεπτά, άρχισε πάλι να σέρνεται το ίντερνετ!  :Worthy:

----------


## anderm

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Με το VDSL δεν θα υπάρχουν διαφορές στο access κομμάτι του δικτύου, όλοι συγχρονίζουν 50+Mbps ότι θα αλλάζει θα αλλάζει στο δίκτυο του παρόχου.

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά σε συνέδριο της Cisco σε μεγάλο ξενοδοχείο της Αθήνας ήταν χορηγός και υπεύθυνη για το WAN, πρώτη φορά είπαν οι άνθρωποι που είχαν έρθει από το εξωτερικό έβλεπαν τόσο χάλια WAN :P

----------


## Atheros

Η WIND τελικά έστειλε μήνυμα πως δέχτηκε την ακύρωση της αίτησης που έκανα!Ακροβατικό νούμερο όλο αυτό και περιπέτεια αλλά άν βάλω και πάγια εντολή εξόφλησης θα μου έρθει 14,80€ το μήνα.......Μόνο να μην αγοράσει τη Cyta  η Wind και μου ακυρώσει το deal.....

----------


## bill27

> Η WIND τελικά έστειλε μήνυμα πως δέχτηκε την ακύρωση της αίτησης που έκανα!Ακροβατικό νούμερο όλο αυτό και περιπέτεια αλλά άν βάλω και πάγια εντολή εξόφλησης θα μου έρθει 14,80€ το μήνα.......Μόνο να μην αγοράσει τη Cyta  η Wind και μου ακυρώσει το deal.....


και να την αγορασει δεν νομιζω πως θα σου αλλαξει το παγιο,
οποτε μια χαρα deal εκανες  :One thumb up:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η WIND τελικά έστειλε μήνυμα πως δέχτηκε την ακύρωση της αίτησης που έκανα!Ακροβατικό νούμερο όλο αυτό και περιπέτεια αλλά άν βάλω και πάγια εντολή εξόφλησης θα μου έρθει 14,80€ το μήνα.......Μόνο να μην αγοράσει τη Cyta  η Wind και μου ακυρώσει το deal.....


Γιατί αν την πάρει η Vodafone, δε θα ακυρωθεί το deal; Εκεί να δεις πως θα σε πάει σε μια νύχτα στα 25€...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αν δεν πουληθεί, ας κάνει τουλάχιστον μια τιμολογιακή αλλαγή, να φύγουμε όσοι θέλουμε.  :Very Happy:  Να έχεις VDSL, να συγχρονίζεις 7-8 Mbps λιγότερο από το κανονικό, να έχεις DNS της Google και να μην ανοίγει ούτε σελίδα για ώρες, σχεδόν καθημερινά... Cytαρα 4 ever.  :Respekt:

----------


## Atheros

> Γιατί αν την πάρει η Vodafone, δε θα ακυρωθεί το deal; Εκεί να δεις πως θα σε πάει σε μια νύχτα στα 25€...


Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, θα καταφύγω κάτω από τη φτερούγα του ΟΤΕ, κι ας δίνω 5 € παραπάνω απ 
τον ανταγωνισμό.Τουλάχιστον θα έχω εγγυημένα 100 Mbps ....και οι σελίδες θα ανοίγουν αστραπιαία!....

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Η WIND τελικά έστειλε μήνυμα πως δέχτηκε την ακύρωση της αίτησης που έκανα!Ακροβατικό νούμερο όλο αυτό και περιπέτεια αλλά άν βάλω και πάγια εντολή εξόφλησης θα μου έρθει 14,80€ το μήνα.......Μόνο να μην αγοράσει τη Cyta  η Wind και μου ακυρώσει το deal.....


Tο μηνυμα λεει οτι καταχωρηθηκε το αιτημα ακυρωσης, δεν λεει οτι εγινε δεκτο. Προσεχε για μερικες μερες  γιατι μεσα στο φορουμ ακουστηκαν τετοιες περιπτωσεις που δεν εγινε αποδεκτο το αιτημα....

----------


## odim

ρε μαγκες εγω οσο ειχα cyta adsl η γραμμη ηταν σταθερη,ο λογος που εφυγα ειναι η vdsl2 στα 50mbps την οποια δεν καλυπτει η cyta στην γειτονια μου αλλιως δε θα εφευγα,ειμαι στην ακρη της πολης και ο μονος παροχος που μου εδινε vdsl2 ηταν η cosmote λογω αλλαγης καμπινων............ωστοσο ειμαι με την απορια το πως θα διαχειριστουν την επεκταση του δικτυου vdsl2 οι παροχοι,θα βαλουνε και οι παροχοι νεες καμπινες η θα νοικιασουν αυτες του οτε??? ξερει κανεις να με ενημερωσει??? 

οσο για τον παραπανω φιλο που εκανε ακυρωση στη wind και μενα μου εστειλαν sms απο cosmote οτι ακυρωθηκε η αιτηση αλλα μετα απο δυο ωρες μου τραβηξαν τη γραμμη και την πηρανε,βεβαια ο οτε εχει αλλη πολιτικη αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις......

----------


## Cosmonaut

Η Cyta υπενοικιάζει από τον ΟΤΕ γι'αυτό άλλωστε όταν παίρνεις από καμπίνα το upload που δίνουν είναι 5Mbit ενώ από κέντρο δίνουν 10Mbit.
Δεν νομίζω αυτό να αλλάξει καθώς είναι μεγάλο το κόστος επένδυσης.
Φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι είναι σε αυτό το τρένο. Αν σε κάποια περιοχή έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές ίσως να τους συμφέρει να βάλουν δικές τους καμπίνες αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως σκέφτονται τα σαΐνια που αποφασίζουν.

----------


## odim

> Η Cyta υπενοικιάζει από τον ΟΤΕ γι'αυτό άλλωστε όταν παίρνεις από καμπίνα το upload που δίνουν είναι 5Mbit ενώ από κέντρο δίνουν 10Mbit.
> Δεν νομίζω αυτό να αλλάξει καθώς είναι μεγάλο το κόστος επένδυσης.
> Φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι είναι σε αυτό το τρένο. Αν σε κάποια περιοχή έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές ίσως να τους συμφέρει να βάλουν δικές τους καμπίνες αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως σκέφτονται τα σαΐνια που αποφασίζουν.


δηλαδη οσο περναει ο καιρος θα συρικνωνεται ο ανταγωνισμος,ο οτε θα δωσει vdsl2 στα χωρια και οι αλλες εταιρειες τον πουλο..πανω κατω αυτο μου λες,επιλεκτικα βαζω καμπινες σε καποια μερη μαλλον σε μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα,στην επαρχια ποιος παροχος θα βαλει καμπινες....ποσο μαλιστα στο κιλκις που ειμαι,εμενα σαν καταναλωτη με συμφερει να υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες λυσεις για να παρω υψηλες υπηρεσιες στην πιο χαμηλη τιμη που μπορω να βρω..να δουμε ποσο καιρο ακομη θα επικρατει η υπαρχουσα κατασταση κι αν μπορει να αλλαξει κατι,στη κινητη η wind και η vodafone εχουν οργωσει ολη την επικρατεια με colocation για να πληρωνουν απο μισα ενοικια κτλπ,στη σταθερη γιατι να μην μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο σε συνεργασια με τους παροχους???

----------


## gp1

Πριν 10 μέρες συμφώνησα για VDSL μέσω KV όπως μου είπαν (ήθελε 10 μέρες για ενεργοποίηση) και σήμερα με πήραν να μου πουν ότι τελικά δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου, ενώ είχα λάβει σχετικό mail και το παιδί στο τηλέφωνο ήταν 100% σίγουρος...

----------


## minas

> Πριν 10 μέρες συμφώνησα για VDSL μέσω KV όπως μου είπαν (ήθελε 10 μέρες για ενεργοποίηση) και σήμερα με πήραν να μου πουν ότι τελικά δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου, ενώ είχα λάβει σχετικό mail και το παιδί στο τηλέφωνο ήταν 100% σίγουρος...


Κι εμένα μου κάνουν κρούσεις εδώ και 10 μέρες από ΟΤΕ και Vodafone, για μία γραμμή που θα έβαζα στοίχημα ότι δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα και εκείνοι με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι έχει...

----------


## galotzas

Θελουν και vdsl τρομάρα τους. Ας λύσουν το θεμα adsl πρωτα που συγχρονίζει στα 7-8 και το θέμα dns που εχουμε μόνιμα της google και μετα ας δωσουν vdsl. Μια ζωή στο ίδιο σπίτι ειχα ΠΑΝΤΑ 15-18 (ote-vivodi-forthnet) και αυτοι ισχυριζονται πως μεχρι 10 παει η γραμη μου. Θα ψωνισω vdsl 24άρα οταν βάλουν.

----------


## Hetfield

> Θελουν και vdsl τρομάρα τους. Ας λύσουν το θεμα adsl πρωτα που συγχρονίζει στα 7-8 και το θέμα dns που εχουμε μόνιμα της google και μετα ας δωσουν vdsl. Μια ζωή στο ίδιο σπίτι ειχα ΠΑΝΤΑ 15-18 (ote-vivodi-forthnet) και αυτοι ισχυριζονται πως μεχρι 10 παει η γραμη μου. Θα ψωνισω vdsl 24άρα οταν βάλουν.


Ελεος με αυτη τη βλαχο-νοοτροπια "ας λυσουν το ταδε και μετα ας σκεφτουν το εξελιγμενο ταδε".
Φιλτατε, τα προβληματα του ADSL λυνονται σε μεγαλο βαθμο με το VDSL.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί στη Cyta από τις 9/3/17. Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα λάβει καμία ειδοποίηση για λογαριασμό.

Ξαφνικά, χθες βλέπω στο e-mail μου πως ήρθε λογαριασμός, με έκδοση 1/5! Ήρθε 18 μέρες μετά! Μπαίνω στο MyCyta να πληρώσω και εκεί βλέπω πως υπήρχε κι ένας απλήρωτος λογαριασμός του Απριλίου!! Δε μου είχε έρθει *ποτέ* ειδοποίηση ότι βγήκε εκείνος και μάλιστα η προθεσμία πληρωμής είχε λήξει πριν 3 εβδομάδες!  :bat: 

Cytaρα 4 ever λέμε!  :Respekt:  Θα μου τα κόψουν όλα καμιά μέρα και ακόμα θα ψάχνω να βρω που είναι οι λογαριασμοί...

----------


## galotzas

Ακου *Hetfield*


Με την δικη μου βλαχονοοτροπια και χιλιαδων αλλων συνδρομητων οι κουτοπονηροι της cyta μπορουν και "αγοραζουν" vdsl για να μας κουνανε το δακτυλο καποιοι αλλοι κουτοπονηροι σαν εσενα με αναλογα post οτι γκρινιαζουμε ..!!!

----------


## You lied

> Ακου *Hetfield*
> 
> 
> Με την δικη μου βλαχονοοτροπια και χιλιαδων αλλων συνδρομητων οι κουτοπονηροι της cyta μπορουν και "αγοραζουν" vdsl για να μας κουνανε το δακτυλο καποιοι αλλοι κουτοπονηροι σαν εσενα με αναλογα post οτι γκρινιαζουμε ..!!!


Όχι, αγαπητέ.

Κοιτώντας και παλαιότερα μηνύματά σου, έχεις μονίμως "πρόβλημα" με τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες. Οπότε ο χαρακτηρισμός της βλαχονοοτροπίας, δικαιωματικά προστέθηκε απο τον Hetfield.

Οι λύσεις λοιπόν, είναι τρείς:

Ή ανοίγεις δική σου τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρέια και τα κάνεις σωστά, κατατροπώνοντας όλο τον ανταγωνισμό. 

Ή σταματάς να λαμβάνεις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες και χρησιμοποιείς ΕΛΤΑ, τύπο κτλ..

Ή συμβιβάζεσαι με τα υπάρχων δεδομένα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όχι, αγαπητέ.
> 
> Κοιτώντας και παλαιότερα μηνύματά σου, έχεις μονίμως "πρόβλημα" με τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες. Οπότε ο χαρακτηρισμός της βλαχονοοτροπίας, δικαιωματικά προστέθηκε απο τον Hetfield.
> 
> Οι λύσεις λοιπόν, είναι τρείς:
> 
> Ή ανοίγεις δική σου τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρέια και τα κάνεις σωστά, κατατροπώνοντας όλο τον ανταγωνισμό. 
> 
> Ή σταματάς να λαμβάνεις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες και χρησιμοποιείς ΕΛΤΑ, τύπο κτλ..
> ...



Ραγιάδικη νοοτροπία που έχει μόνο υποχρεώσεις  και όχι δικαιώματα

Οι λύσεις είναι πολύ περισσότερες
Δυστυχώς, αδυνατείς ...

ΥΓ
You lied, I did not..

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί στη Cyta από τις 9/3/17. Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα λάβει καμία ειδοποίηση για λογαριασμό.
> 
> Ξαφνικά, χθες βλέπω στο e-mail μου πως ήρθε λογαριασμός, με έκδοση 1/5! Ήρθε 18 μέρες μετά! Μπαίνω στο MyCyta να πληρώσω και εκεί βλέπω πως υπήρχε κι ένας απλήρωτος λογαριασμός του Απριλίου!! Δε μου είχε έρθει *ποτέ* ειδοποίηση ότι βγήκε εκείνος και μάλιστα η προθεσμία πληρωμής είχε λήξει πριν 3 εβδομάδες! 
> 
> Cytaρα 4 ever λέμε!  Θα μου τα κόψουν όλα καμιά μέρα και ακόμα θα ψάχνω να βρω που είναι οι λογαριασμοί...


Εγω παλι παρελαβα τον γραπτο λογαριασμο στις 16. Απο εκει που τον ειχα καταργησει, τον ξαναενεργοποιησα γιατι συνηθως ερχεται πριν αναρτηθουν οι λογαριασμοι στο mycyta.Aλλα και παλι ηρθε νωρις, συνηθως ερχεται κατα τις 18 του μηνα....


edit
Αυτο το μηνα ομως για καποιο λογο εβγαλαν και στο mycyta νωρις τους λογαριασμους. Στις 13 που κοιταξα ηταν αναρτημενη η αναλυση(!!!!!) που συνηθως αργει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγω παλι παρελαβα τον γραπτο λογαριασμο στις 16. Απο εκει που τον ειχα καταργησει, τον ξαναενεργοποιησα γιατι συνηθως ερχεται πριν αναρτηθουν οι λογαριασμοι στο mycyta.Aλλα και παλι ηρθε νωρις, συνηθως ερχεται κατα τις 18 του μηνα....


Mε δουλεύεις
1,5 χρόνο έχω να πάρω έντυπο λογαριασμό
Τους ζάλισα (και ιδρώσανε και κάτι έγινε)
Πήρα όμως τηλεφώνημα από το τμήμα παραπόνων, όπου αρνήθηκε την ηχογράφηση συνομιλίας

Που διάολε πέφτει το Παλιό Φάληρο ?

Της μανούλας τους..

----------


## Hetfield

> Ακου *Hetfield*
> 
> 
> Με την δικη μου βλαχονοοτροπια και χιλιαδων αλλων συνδρομητων οι κουτοπονηροι της cyta μπορουν και "αγοραζουν" vdsl για να μας κουνανε το δακτυλο καποιοι αλλοι κουτοπονηροι σαν εσενα με αναλογα post οτι γκρινιαζουμε ..!!!


Λες ας βελτιωσουν πρωτα το ADSL.
Και σου λεω οτι το VDSL ειναι η βελτιωση του ADSL.
Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις;

----------


## You lied

> Ραγιάδικη νοοτροπία που έχει μόνο υποχρεώσεις  και όχι δικαιώματα
> 
> Οι λύσεις είναι πολύ περισσότερες
> Δυστυχώς, αδυνατείς ...
> 
> ΥΓ
> You lied, I did not..


Υποχρεώσεις, διότι οι τηλεπικοινωνίες, _δεν είναι μόνο για να παίζει παιχνίδια ο Γιωργάκης μας_, ή για να _ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες απ το παστίτσιο στο facebook_. Έχουν μηχανήματα χιλιάδων ευρώ που λειτουργουν αδειάλειπτα 24/7. 

Αυτοί που τα λειτουργούν, κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν. Η ζυγαριά τιμή <> ποιότητα, λόγω της νοοτροπίας του Έλληνα έχει γείρει πλέον στην τιμή, διότι όλοι απαιτούμε γραμμές τεράστιας χωρητικότητας, με 15€ το πολύ. Άρα λιγότεροι λειτουργοί, άρα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.


Καλό θα ήταν να μου παραθέσεις κάποιες ακόμη λύσεις. 

Επίσης με διόρθωσες με ένα λάθος. 


*Spoiler:*





Υπάρχων

Υπάρχοντα

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Mε δουλεύεις
> 1,5 χρόνο έχω να πάρω έντυπο λογαριασμό
> Τους ζάλισα (και ιδρώσανε και κάτι έγινε)
> Πήρα όμως τηλεφώνημα από το τμήμα παραπόνων, όπου αρνήθηκε την ηχογράφηση συνομιλίας
> 
> Που διάολε πέφτει το Παλιό Φάληρο ?
> 
> Της μανούλας τους..


Ειμαι απο τους τυχερους. Στην περιοχη μου μοιραζουν ακομη τα ΕΛΤΑ(ας εκαναν κι αλλιως, 500 μετρα απο το τοπικο κεντρο διαλογης). Στην περιοχη της αδερφης μου(περιπου 5 χλμ μακρυα) μοιραζουν απο την ACS , σπανια παραλαμβανει λογαριασμο...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Υποχρεώσεις, διότι οι τηλεπικοινωνίες, _δεν είναι μόνο για να παίζει παιχνίδια ο Γιωργάκης μας_, ή για να _ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες απ το παστίτσιο στο facebook_. Έχουν μηχανήματα χιλιάδων ευρώ που λειτουργουν αδειάλειπτα 24/7. 
> 
> Αυτοί που τα λειτουργούν, κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν. Η ζυγαριά τιμή <> ποιότητα, λόγω της νοοτροπίας του Έλληνα έχει γείρει πλέον στην τιμή, διότι όλοι απαιτούμε γραμμές τεράστιας χωρητικότητας, με 15€ το πολύ. Άρα λιγότεροι λειτουργοί, άρα χαμηλότερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.
> 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να μου παραθέσεις κάποιες ακόμη λύσεις. 
> 
> Επίσης με διόρθωσες με ένα λάθος. 
> 
> ...


Το να πληρώνεις ανάλογα με αυτά που σου παρέχονται, ελπίζω να περνάει από το μυαλό σου.
Το πως κοστολογούν οι πάροχοι είναι δικό τους θέμα

Οι πάροχοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να πούν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες σε αυτή τη τιμή
Και ο κόσμος θα διαλέξει

Οταν αναφέρεσαι σε Ελληνική νοοτροπία, αναφέρεσαι σε νοοτροπία του Ελληνα Πάροχου ? Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω.



Off Topic



υπαρχων ενικός (-ουσα -ον ). Πληθυντικό δεν έχει ? Δεν κλίνεται ? Το υπάρχον στον πληθυντικό πως γίνεται ?

υπάρχοντα (ουδ. πληθ. έχει 2 έννοιες, μη βασίζεσαι στα wiki υπάρχει και η γραμματική Τζάρτζανου δημοτικού 'η γυμνασίου)

----------


## anderm

Ακριβώς αυτό πληρώνεις εκτός και εάν αναφέρεσαι στο χιλιοφορεμένο ''πληρώνω για 24 και έχω χ''. Και ανάλογα με τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (επιλογή παρόχου) διαμορφώνεται και η τιμή.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ακριβώς αυτό πληρώνεις εκτός και εάν αναφέρεσαι στο χιλιοφορεμένο ''πληρώνω για 24 και έχω χ''. Και ανάλογα με τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (επιλογή παρόχου) διαμορφώνεται ανάλογα και η τιμή.


Και βέβαια δεν αναφέρομαι στο "πληρώνω 24"
Αλλά για να πάρεις διαφορετική ποιότητα στον ίδιο πάροχο, δεν υπάρχει καμμία δυνατότητα.

Η μόνη σου ελπίδα να αλλάξεις πάροχο 
Ελπίζοντας ότι επειδή πληρώνεις 40  και όχι 25, θα πάρεις και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Ψιλο-Χλωμό..

Βγάλτε τιμές/υπηρεσίες και με 200 €
Και ο κόσμος θα διαλέξει
Αν δίνετε τις υπηρεσίες που λέτε ότι δίνετε

----------


## anderm

Η υπηρεσία ADSL έχει τους φυσικούς της περιορισμούς, η επιλογή παρόχου σου εγγυάται -σε ένα βαθμό- το ότι όσο συγχρονίζει ο router σου θα είναι και η ταχύτητα σου, καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας και ανεξαρτήτως εάν θελήσεις να κατεβάσεις από έναν server των ΗΠΑ ή όπου αλλού είναι αυτός.

Όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν τα κακώς κείμενα τους, αλλά το να επιλέξει κανείς cyta και wind είναι σαν να κυνηγάς τα προβλήματα από πίσω. Δεν ξέρω εάν το έχω αναφέρει ξανά, πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχε κάνει ένα μεγάλο συνέδριο η cisco και παρείχε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα η Cyta, είχε μπουκώσει το σύμπαν, οι άνθρωποι έγιναν ρεζίλι δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν ούτε showcase και συνδέονταν με tethering για τα presentations.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η υπηρεσία ADSL έχει τους φυσικούς της περιορισμούς, η επιλογή παρόχου σου εγγυάται -σε ένα βαθμό- το ότι όσο συγχρονίζει ο router σου θα είναι και η ταχύτητα σου, καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας και ανεξαρτήτως εάν θελήσεις να κατεβάσεις από έναν server των ΗΠΑ ή όπου αλλού είναι αυτός.
> 
> Όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν τα κακώς κείμενα τους, αλλά το να επιλέξει κανείς cyta και wind είναι σαν να κυνηγάς τα προβλήματα από πίσω. Δεν ξέρω εάν το έχω αναφέρει ξανά, πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχε κάνει ένα μεγάλο συνέδριο η cisco και παρείχε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα η Cyta, είχε μπουκώσει το σύμπαν, οι άνθρωποι έγιναν ρεζίλι δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν ούτε showcase και συνδέονταν με tethering για τα presentations.


Παρ'όλα αυτά έχω cyta, ευχαριστημένος, δεν κυνηγάω προβλήματα
Αντίθετα από cisco (παλαιότερα, δεν έχω άποψη τώρα) καθόλου ευχαριστημένος.

Από mikrotik ευχαριστημένος
Και από asterisk επίσης ευχαριστημένος, αν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω

----------


## anderm

> Παρ'όλα αυτά έχω cyta, ευχαριστημένος, δεν κυνηγάω προβλήματα
> Αντίθετα από cisco (παλαιότερα, δεν έχω άποψη τώρα) καθόλου ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> Από mikrotik ευχαριστημένος
> Και από asterisk επίσης ευχαριστημένος, αν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω


Δηλαδή τερματίζει η γραμμή σου σε download ενός connection σε server εξωτερικού εκτός FRA/AMS/LON; Στο λέω γιατί έχω δεί επανελλημένα περιπτώσεις -σε VDSL βέβαια- που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έφθανε τα μέγιστα rates.



Off Topic


		Για παλαιότερα δεν μπορώ να αναφερθώ με ακρίβεια αλλά στα σημερινά ranges δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ Microtik και Cisco αλλά και Juniper. Ειδικά στο Wireless που πάνε και βάζουν αρκετοί routerboard, το model range τους δεν ενδείκνειται για enterprises σε καμία περίπτωση. Για τις υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές και πάλι είναι ανώτερα απλά λόγω κόστους σε low density εφαρμογές είναι ασύμφορα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δηλαδή τερματίζει η γραμμή σου σε download ενός connection σε server εξωτερικού εκτός FRA/AMS/LON; Στο λέω γιατί έχω δεί επανελλημένα περιπτώσεις -σε VDSL βέβαια- που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έφθανε τα μέγιστα rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για παλαιότερα δεν μπορώ να αναφερθώ με ακρίβεια αλλά στα σημερινά ranges δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ Microtik και Cisco αλλά και Juniper. Ειδικά στο Wireless που πάνε και βάζουν αρκετοί routerboard, το model range τους δεν ενδείκνειται για enterprises σε καμία περίπτωση. Για τις υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές και πάλι είναι ανώτερα απλά λόγω κόστους σε low density εφαρμογές είναι ασύμφορα.


Είμαι στην cyta από τότε που άρχισε να δίνει vdsl από AK (30;ari)
Εκανα ένα μικρό διάλειμμα σε ΟΤΕ, λόγω νέων/παλαιών συνδρομητών
Ημουνα 2010-2016 Νέα Σμύρνη, 2016-2017 Παλαιό Φάληρο
Πάντα vdsl από ΑΚ

Και πάντα τα κατεβάσματα από εσωτερικό/εξωτερικό/εξωπλανήτες παίζανε από 2,8-3,2 ΜΒ/sec, torrents ή κανονικό down

Ομοίως και το up. Σχεδόν τερμάτιζαν

Ακόμα και εδώ στο Φάληρο που ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε σαπάκι (η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40, 220μ από AK)

Λογαριασμούς δεν μου στέλνει η cyta, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα   :Razz:

----------


## anderm

2,8-3,2 MB/Sec για σύνδεση που συγχρονίζει στα 40 είναι μετριότατα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζει στα 4,4MB/Sec.

----------


## galotzas

Λοιπόν ακούτε. Εγω τους πληρώνω και εγω θα γκρινιάζω. Μονο ετσι θα γινουν καλύτεροι αυτοί οι τύποι. Επίσης το εως 24 εχει γινει ανεκδοτο. Ειναι εως 12. Επίσης χάρη στην γκρίνια καποιων εδω μέσα πριν καποια χρόνια (οχι εμένα) η adsl έγινε καλύτερη. Και για να τελειώνει απαντηση δέχομαι απο καποιον που ειναι ενεργός συνδρομητής cyta η ειχε cyta και εδω μέσα κουβεντιάζουμε τον πόνο μας. Να απαντησει καποιος απο εξωτερικό με 100άρα γραμμη και να με πει γκρινιάρη δεν μου λεει τιποτα.
Και το ξαναλέω. Ειναι απαράδεκτο να εχουμε μόνιμα 8.8.8.8 και ειναι απαραδεκτο να συγχρονίζω στα 8. 

Φιλικά θάνος

----------


## anderm

Ένα ένα.

Το εώς 24 είναι αυτό που λέει, έως 24. Δεν γίνεται ο ΟΤΕ να έστηνε αστικά κέντρα ανά 500μ ή ανά 1 χλμ για να συγχρονίζει η ADSL υψηλά, φυσικά και δεν είναι εως 12, αν ο πάροχος σου αυξάνει το SNRN για να κλειδώνει χαμηλότερα τις γραμμές των πελατών του είναι άλλη ιστορία. Στήνεται VDSL για να έχουμε υψηλότερους συγχρονισμούς.

Η γκρίνια για την ADSL γινόταν ή όταν στηνόταν δίκτυο ή όταν ξεκίνησε το LLU και αφορούσε παιδικές ασθένειες. Πλέον η αγορά έχει οριμάσει και ορισμένα προβλήματα δεν είναι αστοχίες προς επιδιόρθωση αλλά πολιτική των παρόχων.

Μέχρι στιγμής τα προβλήματα στην Ελληνική αγορά ήταν ''δεν συγχρονίζω ψηλά'', ''έχω αποσυνδέσεις'' και λοιπά που αφορούσαν το access δίκτυο. Πλέον με τις VDSL επειδή αυτά τα προβλήματα λύνονται εμφανίζονται άλλα τα οποία έχουν να κάνουν με τον πάροχο αυτόν καθαυτό. Είναι συνήθες στο εξωτερικό μπορεί να έχεις μια γραμμή 300/30 από 3 παρόχους και πρακτικά ο ένας να σου δίνει 30Mbps ο άλλος 100 και ο τρίτος 300. Μπορεί κάποιου να λειτουργούν άψογα οι DNS κάποιου άλλου να υπολειτουργούν.

Αλλά αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω -ειδικά για τα μέλη του adslgr που έχουν πρόσβαση στη πληροφορία- για ποιό λόγο να επιλέξει κάποιος τη cyta αντί τη wind ή τη forthnet αντί τη vodafone ή τον ΟΤΕ αντί τη vodafone -τυχαία επιλογή- όταν γνωρίζεις ότι ένας πάροχος έχει συστηματικά προβλήματα.

Κάντε μια έρευνα αγοράς πριν πάτε σε κάποιον πάροχο, όχι να γκρινιάζουμε μετά παρότι τα ξέραμε.

----------


## Hetfield

> Λοιπόν ακούτε. Εγω τους πληρώνω και εγω θα γκρινιάζω. Μονο ετσι θα γινουν καλύτεροι αυτοί οι τύποι. Επίσης το εως 24 εχει γινει ανεκδοτο. Ειναι εως 12. Επίσης χάρη στην γκρίνια καποιων εδω μέσα πριν καποια χρόνια (οχι εμένα) η adsl έγινε καλύτερη. Και για να τελειώνει απαντηση δέχομαι απο καποιον που ειναι ενεργός συνδρομητής cyta η ειχε cyta και εδω μέσα κουβεντιάζουμε τον πόνο μας. Να απαντησει καποιος απο εξωτερικό με 100άρα γραμμη και να με πει γκρινιάρη δεν μου λεει τιποτα.
> Και το ξαναλέω. Ειναι απαράδεκτο να εχουμε μόνιμα 8.8.8.8 και ειναι απαραδεκτο να συγχρονίζω στα 8. 
> 
> Φιλικά θάνος


Αρα τι προτεινεις; Να παρατησουν οι παροχοι το VDSL/FTTx και να φτιαξουν το ADSL πρωτα;  :Closed topic: 
Εγω δεν εστιασα τοσο στη γκρινια, οσο στο οτι αυτο που λες δεν εχει καμια λογικη!

Δεν πα να γκρινιαζεις, δεν πα να κοπανας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο, το ADSL ποτε δεν θα βελτιωθει γιατι εχει τους φυσικους περιορισμους.
Μονη διεξοδος η ταχιστη αναπτυξη δικτυων VDSL/FTTx.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ραγιάδικη νοοτροπία που έχει μόνο υποχρεώσεις  και όχι δικαιώματα
> 
> Οι λύσεις είναι πολύ περισσότερες
> Δυστυχώς, αδυνατείς ...
> 
> ΥΓ
> You lied, I did not..


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...d-network.html
Ειναι ραγιαδες οι Αγγλοι χωριατες δηλαδη;  :Razz: 

Πιστευω οτι το να γραφει ο καθενας οτι του κατεβει μπροστα απο μια οθονη (χωρις να γνωριζει τα βασικα) ειναι το πιο ευκολο πραγμα στον κοσμο.
Απο την αλλη, το παραδειγμα των Αγγλων θελει ξεβολεμα, προσπαθεια και μερακι.

----------


## galotzas

Θα σου πω το εξής απλό. Η υπηρεσία adsl απευθύνεται σε τελικούς χρήστες ολων των ειδων και οχι σε ατομα που εχουν σπουδάσει τηλεπικοινωνίες. Βάση αυτου του σκεπτικού λοιπόν που ειναι και ολο το στόρυ εγω έχω ενα κουτί με λαμπάκια και ασχολουμαι με το διαδίκτυο η οτιδήποτε κάμω. Το vdsl xdsl llu etc δεν τα ξέρω δεν με αφορούν. Οταν λοιπον εγώ αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα στις παροχες τις οποιες πληρώνω αρχιζω και γκρινιάζω για τα προβλήματα που με απασχολούν και βλεπω οτι σε αλλους παροχους δεν υπάρχουν. Το σκεπτικό ας εκανες ερευνα δεν ισχύει καθοτι διάφορα γρεφουν διάφορα. Επισης αυτο που ειπε ο φίλος να ανοιξω δικο μου πάροχο μαλλον εχει χρονια να πληρωσει συνδρομή. 

Παντως εγω vdsl που να συγχρονίζει στα 25 ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Θα σου πω το εξής απλό. Η υπηρεσία adsl απευθύνεται σε τελικούς χρήστες ολων των ειδων και οχι σε ατομα που εχουν σπουδάσει τηλεπικοινωνίες. Βάση αυτου του σκεπτικού λοιπόν που ειναι και ολο το στόρυ εγω έχω ενα κουτί με λαμπάκια και ασχολουμαι με το διαδίκτυο η οτιδήποτε κάμω. Το vdsl xdsl llu etc δεν τα ξέρω δεν με αφορούν. Οταν λοιπον εγώ αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα στις παροχες τις οποιες πληρώνω αρχιζω και γκρινιάζω για τα προβλήματα που με απασχολούν και βλεπω οτι σε αλλους παροχους δεν υπάρχουν. Το σκεπτικό ας εκανες ερευνα δεν ισχύει καθοτι διάφορα γρεφουν διάφορα. Επισης αυτο που ειπε ο φίλος να ανοιξω δικο μου πάροχο μαλλον εχει χρονια να πληρωσει συνδρομή. 
> 
> Παντως εγω vdsl που να συγχρονίζει στα 25 ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ. ������


Παντως οι χωριατες στην Αγγλια ανοιξαν δικο τους παροχο αντι να γκρινιαζουν καθε μερα που δεν μπορουν να ταξιδεψουν στο διαστημα με την ταχυτητα του φωτος.
Αυτο ειναι το ADSL και δεν εχει καμια λογικη οι παροχοι να ασχοληθουν περαιτερω μαζι του αντι να ασχοληθουν με τα δικτυα νεας γενιας.



Off Topic


		Το VDSL δικτυο που στηνει ο ΟΤΕ μεσω των νεων καφαο εχει αρχιτεκτονικη σχεδιαση που υπερπηδα τα περισσοτερα εμποδια και οι ταχυτητες ειναι εγγυημενες. Οποτε οταν θα αγοραζουν οι παροχοι bitstream access θα μπορουν να σου παρεχουν εγγυημενη ταχυτητα.
Αν θες εγγυημενη ταχυτητα σε ADSL μαλλον με την επιθυμια θα μεινεις.

----------


## anderm

> Θα σου πω το εξής απλό. Η υπηρεσία adsl απευθύνεται σε τελικούς χρήστες ολων των ειδων και οχι σε ατομα που εχουν σπουδάσει τηλεπικοινωνίες. Βάση αυτου του σκεπτικού λοιπόν που ειναι και ολο το στόρυ εγω έχω ενα κουτί με λαμπάκια και ασχολουμαι με το διαδίκτυο η οτιδήποτε κάμω. Το vdsl xdsl llu etc δεν τα ξέρω δεν με αφορούν. Οταν λοιπον εγώ αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα στις παροχες τις οποιες πληρώνω αρχιζω και γκρινιάζω για τα προβλήματα που με απασχολούν και βλεπω οτι σε αλλους παροχους δεν υπάρχουν. Το σκεπτικό ας εκανες ερευνα δεν ισχύει καθοτι διάφορα γρεφουν διάφορα. Επισης αυτο που ειπε ο φίλος να ανοιξω δικο μου πάροχο μαλλον εχει χρονια να πληρωσει συνδρομή. 
> 
> Παντως εγω vdsl που να συγχρονίζει στα 25 ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ. ������


Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν το δέχομαι. Πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία έχεις, δεν σου είπα να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις το document της ITU για το xDSL ούτε να μου κάνεις ανάλυση για FDM και TDM, όπως γνωρίζεις για τους DNS και όπως πολύς κόσμος κάθεται και ψάχνει τα pings μπορούν να ψάξουν και για το VDSL.

Στην τελική, τον χρήστης που δεν τον αφορά προφανώς δεν τον απασχολεί και η αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης του ας μείνει με την ADSL. Για να μην τον ενδιαφέρει δεν του χρειάζεται και κάτι παραπάνω. Είναι λυπηρό στις περισσότερες Ευρωπαικές χώρες ακόμα και ηλικιωμένοι να μπαίνουν στη σελίδα του παρόχου τους ή να κάνουν ένα Google search και εδώ να ακούς ότι πρέπει να έχεις πτυχίο IT για να ξέρεις τι είναι το VDSL.

Σχετικά με το ότι πιστεύεις ότι το VDSL θα σου δώσει 25 Mbps ισχύουν τα παραπάνω. Άπλετη πληροφορία σχετικά με το θέμα, και να μην υπάρχει δίκτυο VDSL στην περιοχή πάνω κάτω μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τον συγχρονισμό σου.

----------


## galotzas

Ντάξει παιδιά εγώ το τυρί του vdsl ΔΕΝ το τρώω. Οι πάροχοι αυτο θέλουν να την πέσουμε στο  vdsl. Μην μας τρελενεις με τους αγγλους και τους αγγλους. Σταματάω εδώ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 2,8-3,2 MB/Sec για σύνδεση που συγχρονίζει στα 40 είναι μετριότατα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζει στα 4,4MB/Sec.


Ποιός σου είπε καμάρι μου ότι συγχρονίζω στα 40 ?
30άρι είχα πάντα.

Στα 40 είναι το όριο της γραμμής μετρημένη από cyta στον κατανεμητή
(Και στο εξοχικό το όριο είναι 110   :Crying: )

----------


## anderm

> Ποιός σου είπε καμάρι μου ότι συγχρονίζω στα 40 ?
> 30άρι είχα πάντα.


''Ακόμα και εδώ στο Φάληρο που ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε σαπάκι (η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40, 220μ από AK)''

Φαντάστικα ότι θα είχες ελεύθερο προφίλ 50-αρι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ποιός σου είπε καμάρι μου ότι συγχρονίζω στα 40 ?
> 30άρι είχα πάντα.
> 
> Στα 40 είναι το όριο της γραμμής μετρημένη από cyta στον κατανεμητή
> (Και στο εξοχικό το όριο είναι 110  )


Κι εμένα η Cyta μου το έχει μετρήσει 48000 και δε συγχρονίζει ούτε 42000... Ενώ παλιότερα με τη Vodafone, στην ίδια ακριβώς γραμμή, συγχρόνιζα 50700... Από Αστικό Κέντρο και οι δύο.  :Closed topic:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Κι εμένα η Cyta μου το έχει μετρήσει 48000 και δε συγχρονίζει ούτε 42000... Ενώ παλιότερα με τη Vodafone, στην ίδια ακριβώς γραμμή, συγχρόνιζα 50700... Από Αστικό Κέντρο και οι δύο.


Έχεις παλιό ss της VODAFONE με αυτόν τον συγχρονισμό;; το attenuation που έχεις στο προφίλ ισχύει;; το ίδιο έδειχνε και στην VODAFONE;;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έχεις παλιό ss της VODAFONE με αυτόν τον συγχρονισμό;; το attenuation που έχεις στο προφίλ ισχύει;; το ίδιο έδειχνε και στην VODAFONE;;


Πρέπει να έχω κρατήσει τα στοιχεία του ρούτερ όταν είχα Vodafone. Αλλά πρέπει να είναι σε cloud, θα το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή. 

Με τη Vodafone είχα Attenuation 17 και με τη Cyta έχω 18 και οι δύο με SNR 6.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Πρέπει να έχω κρατήσει τα στοιχεία του ρούτερ όταν είχα Vodafone. Αλλά πρέπει να είναι σε cloud, θα το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή. 
> 
> Με τη Vodafone είχα Attenuation 17 και με τη Cyta έχω 18 και οι δύο με SNR 6.


Με ενδιαφέρει για το αρχείο μου γιατί και με 17 ήταν πάρα πολύ καλός συγχρονισμός, άριστη γραμμή.

----------


## Pokas

> Ντάξει παιδιά εγώ το τυρί του vdsl ΔΕΝ το τρώω. Οι πάροχοι αυτο θέλουν να την πέσουμε στο  vdsl. Μην μας τρελενεις με τους αγγλους και τους αγγλους. Σταματάω εδώ


τι εννοείς οτι δεν τρως το τυρί του VDSL ; οτι δεν πιστεύεις οτι οι πάροχοι γυρίζουν στο vdsl για να δώσουν στον κοσμάκι αυξημένες ταχύτητες και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες;

----------


## galotzas

> τι εννοείς οτι δεν τρως το τυρί του VDSL ; οτι δεν πιστεύεις οτι οι πάροχοι γυρίζουν στο vdsl για να δώσουν στον κοσμάκι αυξημένες ταχύτητες και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες;


Προφανως και οι vdsl υπηρεσιες ειναι καλυτερες. Απλα σπρωχνουν εκει τον κοσμακη με το αζημιωτο φυσικα και εφοσον τοσα χρονια εχουν παρει αρκετα λεφτα του κοσμακη με τις υποβαθμισμενες υπηρεσιες adsl. (και ακομα παιρνουν και θα παιρνουν) 

Και το ξαναγραφω για μια ακομη φορα. 
Το ΕΩΣ 24, με το ταβανι 8 ειναι 35% δυναμικη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προφανως και οι vdsl υπηρεσιες ειναι καλυτερες. Απλα σπρωχνουν εκει τον κοσμακη με το αζημιωτο φυσικα και εφοσον τοσα χρονια εχουν παρει αρκετα λεφτα του κοσμακη με τις υποβαθμισμενες υπηρεσιες adsl. (και ακομα παιρνουν και θα παιρνουν) 
> 
> Και το ξαναγραφω για μια ακομη φορα. 
> Το ΕΩΣ 24, με το ταβανι 8 ειναι 35% δυναμικη.


Κάπου φταίνε οι πάροχοι, κάπου δεν φταίνε
Η ζωή εξελίσσεται

Κάποτε έβαλε ένας adsl
Αρχοντας
Ολο το bandwith δικό του

Μετά μπήκαν κι άλλοι, πολλοί
crosstalk, μειωμένο bandwith klp

Μετά στο φέρανε δίπλα σου (καμπίνα, vdsl)
Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται

Μπορώ να σου πώ ότι χειμώνα το adsl στην Ικαρία πετάει
Το καλοκαίρι ζορίζει

Αντίστοιχα, κέντρο Αθήνας - Σόλωνος, 15 Αυγούστου, το adsl πετάει
Τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο ψιλοσέρνεται

Σε αντίθεση, Σπέτσες, Πάσχα, wifi από δημόσιο hotspot η γραμμή μου ήταν 20άρα
Το 15αύγουστο 2άρα το απόγευμα, 15άρα το πρωί και το βράδυ (πάνε για μπάνιο και το βράδυ κυκλοφορούνε έξω)
Ανάποδα το hotspot της παραλίας, νωρίς το πρωί και αργά το βράδυ, κεντάει. Το μεσημέρι σέρνεται.

----------


## Hetfield

> Απλα σπρωχνουν εκει τον κοσμακη με το αζημιωτο φυσικα


Που ειναι το περιεργο;

----------


## Pokas

> Προφανως και οι vdsl υπηρεσιες ειναι καλυτερες. Απλα σπρωχνουν εκει τον κοσμακη με το αζημιωτο φυσικα και εφοσον τοσα χρονια εχουν παρει αρκετα λεφτα του κοσμακη με τις υποβαθμισμενες υπηρεσιες adsl. (και ακομα παιρνουν και θα παιρνουν) 
> 
> Και το ξαναγραφω για μια ακομη φορα. 
> Το ΕΩΣ 24, με το ταβανι 8 ειναι 35% δυναμικη.


Η συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια εχει περιορισμους, αυτο δεν αλλαζει. Οταν εγκαθιστουσαν το adsl δεν υπηρχε κατι αλλο, ολοι οι παροχοι στο εξωτερικο τα ιδια εκαναν, εκτος απο μεμονομενες χωρες με cable και οπτικες... 
Αφου λοιπον ταβανιασε η adsl και ηρθε το vdsl για να λυσει ενα μεγαλο μερος του προβληματος θα ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι. Μην ξεχνας οτι ενα μερος των εσοδων αυτων που αναφερεις παει στην αναπτυξη nga. Κατι μυρια εχει επενδυσει μονο ο ΟΤΕ απο το 2010 και μετα και συνεχιζει.

----------


## You lied

> Και το ξαναγραφω για μια ακομη φορα. 
> Το ΕΩΣ 24, με το ταβανι 8 ειναι 35% δυναμικη.


Καταλαβαίνεις ότι τα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικά του χαλκού, οδηγούν σε αντίσταση και κατα συνέπεια σε απώλεια σήματος. Δεν χρειάζεται κάπου η πληροφορική που προανέφερες, κοινή λογική είναι.

----------


## mike_871

> Και το ξαναγραφω για μια ακομη φορα. 
> Το ΕΩΣ 24, με το ταβανι 8 ειναι 35% δυναμικη.


ετσι ειναι αυτη η τεχνολογια, μπορει να ηταν εως 100 και να επιανες 5 λογο περιορισμων στην τεχνολογια

----------


## Gio Alex

> ετσι ειναι αυτη η τεχνολογια, μπορει να ηταν εως 100 και να επιανες 5 λογο περιορισμων στην τεχνολογια


Τότε το τίμιο είναι να πληρώνεις βαθμιδωτά, για όσο πραγματικά μπορείς να πιάσεις. Όχι έως 24 και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου για το πόσα τελικά θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου...

----------


## sdikr

> Τότε το τίμιο είναι να πληρώνεις βαθμιδωτά, για όσο πραγματικά μπορείς να πιάσεις. Όχι έως 24 και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου για το πόσα τελικά θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου...


ή θα μπορούσανε να λένε στον πελάτη συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχει για εσάς adsl δεν σαν καλύπτουμε, όπως πχ τώρα το λένε σε κάποιον που είναι πάνω απο 5χλμ απο το ΑΚ.

Η τεχνολογία δυστυχώς είναι αυτή, δεν μπορείς να την αλλάξεις,  μην νομίζεις πως θα σου κόβανε κανά 10αρι ευρώ, πιο κοντά στα 2 ευρώ θα ήταν δες πχ πακέτα ΟΤΕ ή ακόμα και της Cyta

----------


## mike_871

> Τότε το τίμιο είναι να πληρώνεις βαθμιδωτά, για όσο πραγματικά μπορείς να πιάσεις. Όχι έως 24 και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου για το πόσα τελικά θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου...


ηδη η τιμη του adsl ειναι πολυ χαμηλη

----------


## Hetfield

> Τότε το τίμιο είναι να πληρώνεις βαθμιδωτά, για όσο πραγματικά μπορείς να πιάσεις. Όχι έως 24 και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου για το πόσα τελικά θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου...


Ειτε η γραμμη σου κλειδωσει στο μεγιστο, ειτε στο ελαχιστο, ο παροχος την ιδια ταριφα θα πληρωσει στον ΟΤΕ για να σου παρεχει γραμμη. Οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη.
Με τις τιμες να κυμαινονται στα ~21€/μηνα και την ταριφα του ΟΤΕ στα ~9€/μηνα (τιμες με ΦΠΑ, χωρις τελη υπερ Τσιπρα), αυτο που λες ειναι αδυνατο.
Απλα μαθηματικα.

----------


## yiannis010

Έχει κανείς θέμα σε ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη; έχει μηδενιισει η ταχύτητα και η συνομιλία στο τηλέφωνο ακούγεται με διακοπές

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Εδώ και μερικές ώρες, σέρνεται πάλι το σύμπαν... Ειδικά αυτό το ρημάδι το Google Maps, είτε στο PC, είτε στο κινητό, θέλει 10 ώρες να κουνηθεί...  :Mad:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εδώ και μερικές ώρες, σέρνεται πάλι το σύμπαν... Ειδικά αυτό το ρημάδι το Google Maps, είτε στο PC, είτε στο κινητό, θέλει 10 ώρες να κουνηθεί...


 Εδώ στο Παλιό Φάληρο πάει σφαίρα
vdsl 30

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εδώ στο Παλιό Φάληρο πάει σφαίρα
> vdsl 30


Εμένα το Google Maps πάει σφαίρα μόνο με 4G.  :Laughing: 

Με Cyta θέλει 1 λεπτό για να κάνει 1 ανανέωση και έχω τους DNS της Google!  :Thumb down:

----------


## manospcistas

Μιας και θίχτηκε το θέμα των DNS, μετά από μελέτη μερικών μηνών έχω καταλήξει ότι οι 78.87.0.152, 78.87.0.162 είναι οι DNS της Cyta που έχουν την καλύτερη απόκριση χρόνου (ms) και το λιγότερο ποσοστό failed requests.
Το πλεονέκτημα με τους DNS της Cyta είναι ότι κάνουν resolve τους caching servers εντός της Cyta (π.χ. Google, Akamai, κλπ), ενώ οι άλλοι DNS (ακόμα και της Google) απαντάνε servers στο εξωτερικό (Σόφια/Λονδίνο κλπ).

----------


## mike_871

> Εμένα το Google Maps πάει σφαίρα μόνο με 4G. 
> 
> Με Cyta θέλει 1 λεπτό για να κάνει 1 ανανέωση και έχω τους DNS της Google!


restart το μοντεμ

----------


## SfH

> Τότε το τίμιο είναι να πληρώνεις βαθμιδωτά, για όσο πραγματικά μπορείς να πιάσεις. Όχι έως 24 και κάνεις τον σταυρό σου για το πόσα τελικά θα κλειδώνει η γραμμή σου...


Η τιμολόγηση σπάνια είναι τίμια. Συνήθως εξαρτάται από υποκειμενική αξία, ζήτηση/αγορά ή λοιπούς στόχους. Το κόστος στον πάροχο δεν επηρεάζεται τόσο όσο δείχνουν τα υφιστάμενα τιμολόγια. Αν θέλαμε να είναι τίμια, θα είχαμε τιμές τύπου :

4mbps : 30 ευρώ/μήνα
8mbps : 30.4 ευρώ/μήνα
12mbps : 30.8 ευρώ/μήνα
16mbps : 31.2 ευρώ/μήνα
<24mbps : 31.5 ευρώ/μήνα

Παράλληλα, το κόστος της ίδιας υπηρεσίας εκτός Αττικής θα μπορούσε να ήταν +10 έως και +30 ευρώ το μήνα, γιατί όντως κοστίζει *πολύ* παραπάνω.

Όχι ότι θεωρώ ότι η υφιστάμενη τιμολογιακή πολιτική των παρόχων είναι σωστή ( και σίγουρα όχι κερδοφόρα για τους περισσότερους ), αλλά δε νομίζω ότι μια πιο "τίμια" θα άρεσε περισσότερο ούτε στο μέσο πάροχο, ούτε στο μέσο καταναλωτή.




> Εδώ και μερικές ώρες, σέρνεται πάλι το σύμπαν... Ειδικά αυτό το ρημάδι το Google Maps, είτε στο PC, είτε στο κινητό, θέλει 10 ώρες να κουνηθεί...


Πρέπει να κόπηκε κάτι στο Βορρά, που να επηρέασε ιδιαίτερα τη Google εκτός των άλλων.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> restart το μοντεμ


Το κάνω restart κάθε πρωί. Εκείνη την ώρα δεν το σκέφτηκα, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω την επόμενη φορά. 

Υ.Γ. Μετά από λίγο, είδα ότι εκτός από το Google Maps, κολλούσε και το YouTube! Ενώ φόρτωνε τα video γρήγορα (VDSL), οι σελίδες τρόμαζαν να ανοίξουν...  :Worthy:

----------


## kafao

Εμένα πάει καλά, θελω να κανω μια αλλη ερώτηση. Πηρα πλέον το ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ267Ν και έχει μία lan που γραφει επάνω 1000 Base-T. Tι διαφορά έχει απο τις άλλες;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εμένα πάει καλά, θελω να κανω μια αλλη ερώτηση. Πηρα πλέον το ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ267Ν και έχει μία lan που γραφει επάνω 1000 Base-T. Tι διαφορά έχει απο τις άλλες;


http://searchnetworking.techtarget.c...ion/1000BASE-T

----------


## kafao

Ναι δηλαδή;

----------


## sweet dreams

Να σου μεταφράσω το Link;;  :Thinking:

----------


## kafao

Όχι αλλά εφ' όσων ΔΕΝ μπορείς να δώσεις μία ουσιαστική απάντηση, μη πετας ένα λίνκ και κομπλέ. Ρώτησα ποιά η διαφορά της γιατί γκούγκλαρα και εγώ και δεν κατάλαβα και προφανώς εδω μέσα υπάρχουν κάτι 100αδες άτομα που μπορούν να το απαντησουν ουσιαστικά. Για ποιο λόγο να έχω 1 1000ρα θυρα τη στιγμη που οι άλλες 3 έχουν απο 100 έκαστη και ο συνχρονισμός μου είναι στα 12 Mbit; 

Θεωρώ ότι το link σου δεν απαντά πολλά απο τα παραπάνω ε;;

----------


## sweet dreams

> Όχι αλλά εφ' όσων ΔΕΝ μπορείς να δώσεις μία ουσιαστική απάντηση, μη πετας ένα λίνκ και κομπλέ. Ρώτησα ποιά η διαφορά της γιατί γκούγκλαρα και εγώ και δεν κατάλαβα και προφανώς εδω μέσα υπάρχουν κάτι 100αδες άτομα που μπορούν να το απαντησουν ουσιαστικά. Για ποιο λόγο να έχω 1 1000ρα θυρα τη στιγμη που οι άλλες 3 έχουν απο 100 έκαστη και ο συνχρονισμός μου είναι στα 12 Mbit; 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι το link σου δεν απαντά πολλά απο τα παραπάνω ε;;


Έχεις παρεξηγήσει την έννοια του Forum απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει.  :RTFM: 
Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι λέει το Link, που τα εξηγεί πολύ αναλυτικά, περιμένεις *υπομονετικά* και *ευγενικά* να σου απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος. ΟΚ ;;

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε, να το πάρει το ποτάμι.......... 
..............................γιατί οι θύρες LAN αφορούν το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και όλες οι σύγχρονες κάρτες των συσκευών είναι Gigabit.

----------


## Pokas

> Όχι αλλά εφ' όσων ΔΕΝ μπορείς να δώσεις μία ουσιαστική απάντηση, μη πετας ένα λίνκ και κομπλέ. Ρώτησα ποιά η διαφορά της γιατί γκούγκλαρα και εγώ και δεν κατάλαβα και προφανώς εδω μέσα υπάρχουν κάτι 100αδες άτομα που μπορούν να το απαντησουν ουσιαστικά. Για ποιο λόγο να έχω 1 1000ρα θυρα τη στιγμη που οι άλλες 3 έχουν απο 100 έκαστη και ο συνχρονισμός μου είναι στα 12 Mbit; 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι το link σου δεν απαντά πολλά απο τα παραπάνω ε;;


Ε καλά μην παρεξηγείσαι, ο άνθρωπος να βοηθήσει ήθελε και σου έστειλε το Link να διαβάσεις τι είναι η 1000 άρα θύρα. Δεν είναι μέσα στο μυαλό σου να ξέρει τι ακριβώς ζητάς...
Είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο στα forum οταν κάποιος ρωτάει κάτι να παίρνει απάντηση με μια παραπομπή στο θεμα που αναφερεται.

Αν δεν σε καλύπτει και μπορούμε κάπως να σε βοηθήσουμε, πες μας και πολλοί απο εμας έχουμε όλη την καλή διάθεση να το κάνουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι αλλά εφ' όσων ΔΕΝ μπορείς να δώσεις μία ουσιαστική απάντηση, μη πετας ένα λίνκ και κομπλέ. Ρώτησα ποιά η διαφορά της γιατί γκούγκλαρα και εγώ και δεν κατάλαβα και προφανώς εδω μέσα υπάρχουν κάτι 100αδες άτομα που μπορούν να το απαντησουν ουσιαστικά. Για ποιο λόγο να έχω 1 1000ρα θυρα τη στιγμη που οι άλλες 3 έχουν απο 100 έκαστη και ο συνχρονισμός μου είναι στα 12 Mbit; 
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι το link σου δεν απαντά πολλά απο τα παραπάνω ε;;


Το router Μπορεί να δουλέψει και σαν vdsl2,  όποτε μπορεί να συχρόνισει και πάνω απο 100mbit, σε εκείνη την περίπτωση θα μπορούσες να συνδέσεις εκεί κάποιο gigabit switch.

Στην δικιά σου περίπτωση δεν θα δεις διαφορά

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		 Μακάρι να ήταν αλήθεια, να φεύγαμε.  :Laughing:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



*Spoiler:*






http://i68.tinypic.com/xqi3x2.jpg

----------


## dim_up

πολυ φοβαμαι οτι βαδιζουμε σιγα σιγα στην αρχη του τελους(?) της cyta και δεν χαιρομαι καθολου. με δελτιο τυπου ανακοινωσε οτι αφαιρει την ναβαρχιδα των καναλιων του μπουκετου της cytavision .αυτα της φοξ. εκτος λοιπον βγαινουν τα fox,fox life nat geo ,nat geo wild ,baby tv και το ανεξαρτητο skynews. προσθετει βεβαια το εξαιρετικο sundance tv και το χλιαρο cbs reality αλλα δεν θα πρεπε να αφαιρεσει ολα τα υπολοιπα,δεν το στηριξαν ουτε το αναβαθμισαν ποτε το τμημα της tv σε σχεση με της κυπρου αλλα κ με τον ανταγωνισμο εδω ενω θα μπορουσαν. μειωση τιμης cytavision στο 4,90.κοβει οπου μπορει και τους εχουν ενημερωσει οτι μεχρι τελος του ετους θα γινει η πωληση.

----------


## kirdim

> πολυ φοβαμαι οτι βαδιζουμε σιγα σιγα στην αρχη του τελους(?) της cyta και δεν χαιρομαι καθολου. με δελτιο τυπου ανακοινωσε οτι αφαιρει την ναβαρχιδα των καναλιων του μπουκετου της cytavision .αυτα της φοξ. εκτος λοιπον βγαινουν τα fox,fox life nat geo ,nat geo wild ,baby tv και το ανεξαρτητο skynews. προσθετει βεβαια το εξαιρετικο sundance tv και το χλιαρο cbs reality αλλα δεν θα πρεπε να αφαιρεσει ολα τα υπολοιπα,δεν το στηριξαν ουτε το αναβαθμισαν ποτε το τμημα της tv σε σχεση με της κυπρου αλλα κ με τον ανταγωνισμο εδω ενω θα μπορουσαν. μειωση τιμης cytavision στο 4,90.κοβει οπου μπορει και τους εχουν ενημερωσει οτι μεχρι τελος του ετους θα γινει η πωληση.


Ειμαι συνδρομητής για πάνω από 6 χρόνια και εδώ και χρόνια έχω και την cytavision. Βλέπω πολύ National geographic. Τους απέστειλλα ένα πολύ ωραίο μύνημα δηλώνοντας απογοητευμένος και εξαπατημένος και ζήτησα να με αποδεσμεύσουν αλλιώς θα ψάξω να βρω εγώ τον τρόπο...

----------


## Atheros

> πολυ φοβαμαι οτι βαδιζουμε σιγα σιγα στην αρχη του τελους(?) της cyta και δεν χαιρομαι καθολου. κοβει οπου μπορει και τους εχουν ενημερωσει οτι μεχρι τελος του ετους θα γινει η πωληση.


Δεν πρέπει να πωληθεί τώρα που έκανα το super deal των 15,20€......κάηκα!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δεν πρέπει να πωληθεί τώρα που έκανα το super deal των 15,20€......κάηκα!




Off Topic


		Πλάκα θα έχει να πωληθεί στη WIND και επειδή τη βρίζεις, το συμβόλαιο των 15€ θα στο κάνει 150 σε μια νύχτα, κι επίσης θα σε βάλει σε ΝΑΤ...  :Laughing:   :Worthy:

----------


## Godian

Εγώ πάντως αν πωληθεί θα δίνω 25€ και θα πάω ΟΤΕ

----------


## bill27

και να πωληθει δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει τα παγια

----------


## stelakis1914

Στο πρόγραμμα 2play Επιχειρηματικό προς Όλους η CYTA δίνει τα στοιχεία της SIP γραμμής στον χρήστη;

----------


## NexTiN

> Στο πρόγραμμα 2play Επιχειρηματικό προς Όλους η CYTA δίνει τα στοιχεία της SIP γραμμής στον χρήστη;


Όχι. Μόνο σε SIP Trunk παίρνεις τα στοιχεία μιας και πρέπει να γίνει register μέσω του Asterisk, IP PBX, κλπ...

----------


## stelakis1914

Θέλω να δημιουργήσω SIP Trunk σε FreePBX, υπάρχει περίπτωση σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα τους να μου δώσουν τα στοιχεία; Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω το modem τους, απλά δεν θέλω η γραμμή να περνάει πρώτα από το ΑΤΑ.

----------


## darkmoon

Εχω καθυστερήσεις την τελευταία ώρα.
Είμαι ο μόνος;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εχω καθυστερήσεις την τελευταία ώρα.
> Είμαι ο μόνος;


Είσαι από τους "τυχερούς" της ημέρας. Αύριο θα είναι κάποιοι άλλοι. Έτσι πάει στη Cyta.  :Laughing: 

Σ' εμένα πάντως, είναι 4 μέρες συνεχόμενα που δεν έχω καθόλου κολλήματα. Περίεργο.  :Thinking:

----------


## darkmoon

Είχε 10πλασιο traceroute προς 8.8.8.8 από το κανονικό, κάποια ώρα έφτιαξε και τώρα είναι χειρότερο και από την 1η φορά (800 ms)

----------


## Godian

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα παιδιά. Ειμαι σε fast path και κλειδωνω στα 10500 κάνω επανεκκίνηση αλλά δε συγχρονίζει ποτέ με τη μία. Θέλει 3 με 4 φορές επανεκκινηση. Αποσυνδέσεις δέν έχω,  τον μήνα 2 φορές το πολυ. Τι παίζει να φταίει;;

Βασικά συγχρονίζει αλλά δε παίρνει ip και βγάζει isp time out.

----------


## darkmoon

Πάλι τεράστια traceroutes των 800 ms !
Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με τη cyta?

----------


## Atheros

> Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα παιδιά. Ειμαι σε fast path και κλειδωνω στα 10500 κάνω επανεκκίνηση αλλά δε συγχρονίζει ποτέ με τη μία. Θέλει 3 με 4 φορές επανεκκινηση. Αποσυνδέσεις δέν έχω,  τον μήνα 2 φορές το πολυ. Τι παίζει να φταίει;;
> 
> Βασικά συγχρονίζει αλλά δε παίρνει ip και βγάζει isp time out.


Το modem πνέει τα λοίσθια...Είχα αυτό το modem και μετά από βλάβη στο καφάο ευθύνης ΟΤΕ, ήρθε ο τεχνικός της CYTA να κάνει έλεγχο και άλλαξε και το modem επιτόπου, καθώς παρότι το συνέδεε ο ίδιος δεν συγχρόνιζε! Δοκίμασε όμως να το γυρίσεις σε interleaved ίσως συγχρονίζει ευκολότερα.

----------


## Godian

Συγχρονίζει..... Δείχνει σε ποια ταχύτητα έχει κλειδώσει.... 
Δε  παίρνει ip να πάρει ίντερνετ

- - - Updated - - -

Μου  δίνει καλύτερο Ping στο battlefield με  fastpath φίλε μου. Έχουμε μια τρέλα με το ps4

----------


## divinitygr

Το ιδιο και σε μενα, ISP TIME OUT, AUTHENTICATION FAILED κτλ, οχι παντα ομως.
Δοκιμασε αντι για επανεκκινηση να κλεινεις το ρουτερακι για 30 δευτερα. 99% θα σου συνδεθει χωρις σφαλμα

----------


## Godian

> Το ιδιο και σε μενα, ISP TIME OUT, AUTHENTICATION FAILED κτλ, οχι παντα ομως.
> Δοκιμασε αντι για επανεκκινηση να κλεινεις το ρουτερακι για 30 δευτερα. 99% θα σου συνδεθει χωρις σφαλμα


Λες αυτό να φταίει φίλε μου;; γιατί δε του Κλείνω ποτέ..... Μόνο όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα 1 φορά το χρόνο. Θα το δοκιμάσουμε εννοείται......

----------


## terko

Σαν router έχω το "Thomson TG782" από τον Μάιο του 2013 που έκανα την σύνδεση, την γραμμή την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο όταν αναβαίνω καμιά φορά στην Αθήνα για δουλειές, δηλαδή λειτουργεί σπάνια και για πολύ λίγα χρονικά διαστήματα.

Απόψε πριν καμιά ώρα και ενώ έπαιρναν ασύρματα ίντερνετ δύο υπολογιστές και δευτερόλεπτα πριν μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο ξαφνικά ο ένας υπολογιστής δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ, ελέγχω το router και τον άλλο υπολογιστή και φαίνονται όλα ok, μετά από 2-3 λεπτά ούτε και ο δεύτερος μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ, ξαναελέγχω το router και πάλι φαίνεται ok.

Συνδέω τον δεύτερο υπολογιστή ενσύρματα, ο οποίος παίρνει κανονικά ίντερνετ, άρα λέω είναι θέμα ασύρματου στο router, πατάω το αντίστοιχο κουμπί στη μπροστινή πλευρά του router και αυτό μετά από λίγο αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο, το πατάω ξανά και ξανά........ τίποτα (αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο) και φυσικά ο πρώτος υπολογιστής συνεχίζει να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ. 

Επανεκκινώ το router, καθυστέρησε μεν λίγο να συγχρονίσει αλλά όλα καλά, οι δύο υπολογιστές συνδέονται ασύρματα στο ίντερνετ, ξαναπατάω το κουμπί του ασύρματου στο router, ξανά αυτό αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο χωρίς και πάλι να σβήνει όταν το πάτησα και πάλι πολλές φορές, χωρίς όμως οι υπολογιστές να αποσυνδεθούν από το ίντερνετ, επανεκκινώ το router για να σβήσει το κόκκινο του ασύρματου κουμπιού του router.

Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι μάλλον ότι το router (παρόλο που δεν έχει δουλέψει πολύ) άρχισε να τα φτύνει. Τουλάχιστον το ασύρματο κουμπί δεν λειτουργεί, οπότε δεν μπορεί και να απενεργοποιηθεί.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι ποιο router να τους ζητήσω να μου στείλουν (ως καλύτερο) από αυτά που δίνει η CYTA αυτό το διάστημα;;;;

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Σαν router έχω το "Thomson TG782" από τον Μάιο του 2013 που έκανα την σύνδεση, την γραμμή την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο όταν αναβαίνω καμιά φορά στην Αθήνα για δουλειές, δηλαδή λειτουργεί σπάνια και για πολύ λίγα χρονικά διαστήματα.
> 
> Απόψε πριν καμιά ώρα και ενώ έπαιρναν ασύρματα ίντερνετ δύο υπολογιστές και δευτερόλεπτα πριν μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο ξαφνικά ο ένας υπολογιστής δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ, ελέγχω το router και τον άλλο υπολογιστή και φαίνονται όλα ok, μετά από 2-3 λεπτά ούτε και ο δεύτερος μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ, ξαναελέγχω το router και πάλι φαίνεται ok.
> 
> Συνδέω τον δεύτερο υπολογιστή ενσύρματα, ο οποίος παίρνει κανονικά ίντερνετ, άρα λέω είναι θέμα ασύρματου στο router, πατάω το αντίστοιχο κουμπί στη μπροστινή πλευρά του router και αυτό μετά από λίγο αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο, το πατάω ξανά και ξανά........ τίποτα (αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο) και φυσικά ο πρώτος υπολογιστής συνεχίζει να μην μπορεί να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ. 
> 
> Επανεκκινώ το router, καθυστέρησε μεν λίγο να συγχρονίσει αλλά όλα καλά, οι δύο υπολογιστές συνδέονται ασύρματα στο ίντερνετ, ξαναπατάω το κουμπί του ασύρματου στο router, ξανά αυτό αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο χωρίς και πάλι να σβήνει όταν το πάτησα και πάλι πολλές φορές, χωρίς όμως οι υπολογιστές να αποσυνδεθούν από το ίντερνετ, επανεκκινώ το router για να σβήσει το κόκκινο του ασύρματου κουμπιού του router.
> 
> Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι μάλλον ότι το router (παρόλο που δεν έχει δουλέψει πολύ) άρχισε να τα φτύνει. Τουλάχιστον το ασύρματο κουμπί δεν λειτουργεί, οπότε δεν μπορεί και να απενεργοποιηθεί.
> ...


Μηπως ειχε μπουκωσει; Ποσες μερες το ειχες ανοικτο;
Το κουμπι σε εμενα λειτουργει κανονικοτατα, 
ενα θεμα εχω μονο μετα απο επαννεκινηση(συνηθως απο διακοπη ρευματος)
 οτι ενω εχω τηλεφωνο και το ρουτερ(μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση firmware) δειχνει οτι συγχρονιζει(δειχνει μεγιστη τιμη δικτυου στις λεπτομερειες αλλα δεν ανταλλασει δεδομενα), η επιλογη ιντερνετ ειναι απο default απενεργοποιημενη.
Οποτε πρεπει να μπω στο μενου του ρουτερ και να την ενεργοποιησω.

----------


## gp1

Μου ενεργοποίησαν το συμβόλαιο vdsl, τελικά όπως σας είπα δεν δίνουν vdsl και τώρα με στέλνουν από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο για αφαίρεση του vdsl από το συμβόλαιο. Εγώ δε θέλω όμως κλειστό συμβόλαιο ξανά με αυτή την εταιρία. Βαρέθηκα το άθλιο support τόσες μέρες. Θέλω να επιστρέψω στο προηγούμενο που τελειώνει τον Αύγουστο και να την κάνω. Δε μπορώ να κάθομαι 2 ώρες καθημερινά στα τηλέφωνα και να μη βγαίνει άκρη. Αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και μου είπαν ότι θα με ενημερώσουν από το τμήμα παραπόνων όταν επιλυθεί το θέμα.
Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή. Πόσες ημέρες να περιμένω για καταγγελία;

----------


## anthip09

> Μου ενεργοποίησαν το συμβόλαιο vdsl, τελικά όπως σας είπα δεν δίνουν vdsl και τώρα με στέλνουν από το ένα τμήμα στο άλλο για αφαίρεση του vdsl από το συμβόλαιο. Εγώ δε θέλω όμως κλειστό συμβόλαιο ξανά με αυτή την εταιρία. Βαρέθηκα το άθλιο support τόσες μέρες. Θέλω να επιστρέψω στο προηγούμενο που τελειώνει τον Αύγουστο και να την κάνω. Δε μπορώ να κάθομαι 2 ώρες καθημερινά στα τηλέφωνα και να μη βγαίνει άκρη. Αυτή τη στιγμή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και μου είπαν ότι θα με ενημερώσουν από το τμήμα παραπόνων όταν επιλυθεί το θέμα.
> Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή. Πόσες ημέρες να περιμένω για καταγγελία;


Εφόσον σου είπαν ότι παρέχουν vdsl το οποίο τελικά δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί, είναι αυτονόητο ότι παραμένεις ως είχες στο προηγούμενο συμβόλαιο σου με την υπηρεσία που είχες, μέχρι αυτό να λήξει. Και για να μην χάνεις το χρόνο σου κάθε μέρα στα τηλέφωνα, φτιάξε ένα ωραιότατο έγγραφο παράπονο και στείλε το τους περιμένοντας την έγγραφη απάντησή τους. Δε νομίζω ότι θα σε δεσμεύσουν με νέο συμβόλαιο για μια υπηρεσία που τελικά οι ίδιοι παραδέχονται ότι δεν μπορούν να υλοποιήσουν.

----------


## gp1

Έλα μου ντε που δεν ειναι αυτονόητο. Μου την είπαν κιόλας που είχα νεύρα στη 15η κλήση ακούγοντας το κλασικό "το τμήμα μας δε μπορει να κάνει κάτι".

----------


## Hetfield

Λογικα σε καλεσε 3η εταιρια για να σου κανει την προσφορα.
Κι οταν καλεις στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων, πεφτεις σε διαφορετικη outsource εταιρια.

Οπως ειπωθηκε ηδη, στειλε εγγραφως το παραπονο σου για να παει στη Cyta και να εξυπηρετηθεις.

----------


## gp1

Όχι εγώ είχα καλέσει γιατί είχα στείλει και το mail για να ρωτήσω για vdsl. https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...14#post6177114
Έστειλα στο complaints@hq.cyta.gr. Για να δούμε..

----------


## tsiris

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη, και ειδικότερα από Α/Κ Ερμού; Συγχρονίζει η γραμμή αλλά internet γιοκ (concentrator not reachable) ενώ έχω σπασίματα στη τηλεφωνία.

----------


## terko

> Μηπως ειχε μπουκωσει; Ποσες μερες το ειχες ανοικτο;


Καμιά σχέση φίλε μου, το ξαναδοκίμασα και με κρύο το router αλλά δεν.....

Το ασύρματο κουμπί δεν λειτουργεί.





> Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι μάλλον ότι το router (παρόλο που δεν έχει δουλέψει πολύ) άρχισε να τα φτύνει. Τουλάχιστον το ασύρματο κουμπί δεν λειτουργεί, οπότε δεν μπορεί και να απενεργοποιηθεί.
> 
> Το ερώτημά μου είναι ποιο router να τους ζητήσω να μου στείλουν (ως καλύτερο) από αυτά που δίνει η CYTA αυτό το διάστημα;;;;


Ρε παιδιά κανένας δεν ξέρει ποια router δίνει αυτή τη στιγμή η CYTA και ποιο να ζητήσω;;;;;;;;

----------


## manospcistas

Δίνουν το ZTE ZXHN H267N τόσο σε ADSL όσο και σε VDSL συνδέσεις

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Από το πρωί η Cyta-ρα σέρνεται. Είχε καμιά βδομάδα να κολλήσει το "σύμπαν" και τρόμαξα μήπως έπαθε τίποτα και έφτιαξε για πάντα...  :Laughing:

----------


## tsavman

Θεσσαλονίκη χτες ήταν απάλευτη η φάση στα ανατολικά.
Σήμερα φαίνεται να έχει στρώσει.

----------


## Zorz

Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω ρούτερ και από το ZTE ZXV10 H201L έβαλα ένα thomson tg585 γιατί δεν μου έπαιζε το kodi με τα addons του. Από την ώρα που έκανα αυτή την αλλαγή έπεσα από τα 5,5mbps στα 4,5mbps! Θα μου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ για αυτό το λόγο; Να ζητήσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## Godian

> Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω ρούτερ και από το ZTE ZXV10 H201L έβαλα ένα thomson tg585 γιατί δεν μου έπαιζε το kodi με τα addons του. Από την ώρα που έκανα αυτή την αλλαγή έπεσα από τα 5,5mbps στα 4,5mbps! Θα μου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ για αυτό το λόγο; Να ζητήσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο;


Δες πόσο κατεβάζεις. Το κλείδωμα είναι απλα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Μπορεί να είσαι του ίδιο

----------


## Hetfield

> Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω ρούτερ και από το ZTE ZXV10 H201L έβαλα ένα thomson tg585 γιατί δεν μου έπαιζε το kodi με τα addons του. Από την ώρα που έκανα αυτή την αλλαγή έπεσα από τα 5,5mbps στα 4,5mbps! Θα μου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ για αυτό το λόγο; Να ζητήσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο;


Βαλε το ZTE σε bridge mode σε συνδυασμο με ενα ρουτερ της προκοπης.

----------


## Zorz

Σε ένα τεστ που έκανα είχα ακόμα πιο κάτω! περίπου 3,80 έδειξε το speedtest.net
Το να μου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ δεν παίζει σαν σενάριο;

----------


## Godian

> Σε ένα τεστ που έκανα είχα ακόμα πιο κάτω! περίπου 3,80 έδειξε το speedtest.net
> Το να μου δώσουν νέο ρούτερ δεν παίζει σαν σενάριο;


πες οτι σου καηκε και δεν ανοιγει να στο αλλαξουν

----------


## divinitygr

> Λες αυτό να φταίει φίλε μου;; γιατί δε του Κλείνω ποτέ..... Μόνο όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα 1 φορά το χρόνο. Θα το δοκιμάσουμε εννοείται......


Τελικα βρηκες λυση ? 
Τωρα τελευταια, βραδινες ωρες κυριως αρχισε να μου κολλαει ενω σερφαρω αλλα φανταζομαι ειναι θεμα της cyta
Βλεπω στη σελιδα τους στο fb οτι ριχνουν μπινελικια οταν μου βγαζει προβλημα

----------


## stelakis1914

Αποφάσισα σήμερα να προχωρήσω στην αλλαγή του προγράμματος μου από 2play οικιακό σε 2play επιχειρηματικό προς όλους.

Η μετάβαση γίνεται αποκλειστικά για να πάρω το SIP trunk της CYTA. Αν έχει κάποιος να μου δώσει κάποια συμβουλή που θα μου είναι χρήσιμη, θα τον παρακαλούσα πολύ να με ενημερώσει. Η υπογραφή του συμβολαίου θα γίνει αύριο.

----------


## athenaum

Αριστη επιλογη με 20€ περιπου  10 ωρες προς ολους και αριστη τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση ολο το 24ωρο στατικη δωρεαν  και δυνατοτητα anex m ,Σε Vdsl απο Α/Κ   50/ 10 με +9€

----------


## stelakis1914

Με 6 ώρες προς όλους μου βγαίνει γύρω στα 28, με 10 ώρες γύρω στα 31€.

Το VDSL στην γειτονιά που πλέον θα αργήσει πολύ (Q3/2019).

----------


## athenaum

υπαρχει προσφορα για νεους πελατες με 10 ωρες δωρο στην βασικη υπηρεσια  πλ 13878

- - - Updated - - -

υπαρχει προσφορα για νεους πελατες με 10 ωρες δωρο στην βασικη υπηρεσια πλ 13878

----------


## stelakis1914

Είμαι υπάρχων πελάτης σε οικιακό όμως, υπάρχει περίπτωση να με περιλαμβάνει κι εμένα η προσφορά;

----------


## athenaum

> Είμαι υπάρχων πελάτης σε οικιακό όμως, υπάρχει περίπτωση να με περιλαμβάνει κι εμένα η προσφορά;


Ρωτας απ ευθειας την cyta Δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω Δεν χανεις κατι να το ζητησεις ομως 2155013878

----------


## stelakis1914

Θα τους κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο άμεσα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τους τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν να καλέσω αύριο 09:00-19:00 σε ένα διαφορετικό νούμερο, μάλλον κάποιου εμπορικού τμήματος.

----------


## kafao

> Αποφάσισα σήμερα να προχωρήσω στην αλλαγή του προγράμματος μου από 2play οικιακό σε 2play επιχειρηματικό προς όλους.
> 
> Η μετάβαση γίνεται αποκλειστικά για να πάρω το SIP trunk της CYTA. Αν έχει κάποιος να μου δώσει κάποια συμβουλή που θα μου είναι χρήσιμη, θα τον παρακαλούσα πολύ να με ενημερώσει. Η υπογραφή του συμβολαίου θα γίνει αύριο.


Sip trunk εχεις ηδη και με το οικιακο, Μη δινεις τζαμπα λεφτα γιατι δεν θα αλαξει κατι. εγω στο μαγαζι που το εβαλα το μονο καλο ειναι οτι μου φεραν ενα τομσον tg 670 και εχεις και δωρεαν ip στατικη για καμερες. κατα τα αλλα για να παρεις τα στοιχεια πρεπει να παρεις προιον sip trunk και θελει να σου κανουν αυτοι μελετη

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Εδώ και κάνα μισάωρο, σέρνεται το "σύμπαν" πάλι...  :Respekt:

----------


## stelakis1914

> Sip trunk εχεις ηδη και με το οικιακο, Μη δινεις τζαμπα λεφτα γιατι δεν θα αλαξει κατι. εγω στο μαγαζι που το εβαλα το μονο καλο ειναι οτι μου φεραν ενα τομσον tg 670 και εχεις και δωρεαν ip στατικη για καμερες. κατα τα αλλα για να παρεις τα στοιχεια πρεπει να παρεις προιον sip trunk και θελει να σου κανουν αυτοι μελετη


Μου είπαν ότι θα μου δώσουν το sip trunk αν πάρω δεύτερο κανάλι φωνής με 5€ ακόμα και ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι που θα το ρυθμίσει. Τώρα αν αυτά που μου είπαν δεν ισχύουν δεν το ξέρω ακόμα.

----------


## kafao

κωδικους δε θα πάρεις δυστυχώς. αν εχει αλλαξει κατι πες μας διοτι θελω να κουμπωσω ενα αστερισκ στο μαγαζι αλλα δεν θελω να παρω καρτα fxo.

ρε MitsosDaBest13 γιατι ανεβαζεις ολο το ιδιο πραγμα;

- - - Updated - - -

κωδικους δε θα πάρεις δυστυχώς. αν εχει αλλαξει κατι πες μας διοτι θελω να κουμπωσω ενα αστερισκ στο μαγαζι αλλα δεν θελω να παρω καρτα fxo.

ρε MitsosDaBest13 γιατι ανεβαζεις ολο το ιδιο πραγμα;

----------


## stelakis1914

Κωδικούς δεν πρόκειται να πάρω και μου το έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει. Sip trunk θα μου δώσουν σε μορφή (άγνωστη) που θα διαβάζει το PBX και μέσω της FXS port θα πηγαίνει στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Για την συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση μου είπαν ότι απαιτούνται απαραίτητα χρήση δυο καναλιών φωνής.

Για την ώρα δεν ξέρω πολλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιον τρόπο που να μπορείς να αποφύγεις την χρήση FXO σε κέντρο της CYTA με αυτά τα δεδομένα.

----------


## cranky

> Κωδικούς δεν πρόκειται να πάρω και μου το έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει.


*Δεν ξέρω* αν είναι αυτό που ζητάς, αλλα μήπως χρειάζεσαι *κάτι τέτοιο* ;;

----------


## stelakis1914

Θράσο αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι να διαχειρίζομαι την γραμμή από το PBX χωρίς αυτή να έχει περάσει από την FXO port για την μετατροπή.
Τώρα αυτό που έγραψε ο φίλος δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι λύση και αν αυτή θα είναι μόνιμη η προσωρινή.

----------


## cranky

Απο voip και τα σχετικά, έχω μαύρα μεσάνυχτα, αλλα επειδή είδα οτι μιλάει για εύρεση κωδικών, γι' αυτό σε παρέπεμψα εκεί.  :headscratch:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> κωδικους δε θα πάρεις δυστυχώς. αν εχει αλλαξει κατι πες μας διοτι θελω να κουμπωσω ενα αστερισκ στο μαγαζι αλλα δεν θελω να παρω καρτα fxo.
> 
> ρε MitsosDaBest13 γιατι ανεβαζεις ολο το ιδιο πραγμα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> κωδικους δε θα πάρεις δυστυχώς. αν εχει αλλαξει κατι πες μας διοτι θελω να κουμπωσω ενα αστερισκ στο μαγαζι αλλα δεν θελω να παρω καρτα fxo.
> 
> ρε MitsosDaBest13 γιατι ανεβαζεις ολο το ιδιο πραγμα;



Γιατί είμαι μόνο 3+ μήνες στη Cyta και δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω.  :Laughing:  Ακόμα και η WIND έπαιζε "τέλεια" και η Cyta να κολλάει κάθε 3 και λίγο, χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα γραμμή μου...

Εντάξει, θα μετράω πόσες φορές θα κολλάει η Cyta κάθε μήνα και για πόσες ώρες και θα το ανεβάζω συνοπτικά.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NexTiN

> Κωδικούς δεν πρόκειται να πάρω και μου το έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει. Sip trunk θα μου δώσουν σε μορφή (άγνωστη) που θα διαβάζει το PBX και μέσω της FXO port θα πηγαίνει στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Για την συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση μου είπαν ότι απαιτούνται απαραίτητα χρήση δυο καναλιών φωνής.
> 
> Για την ώρα δεν ξέρω πολλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιον τρόπο που να μπορείς να αποφύγεις την χρήση FXO σε κέντρο της CYTA με αυτά τα δεδομένα.


Κωδικούς θα πάρεις κανονικότατα. Το SIP Trunk παίζει καθαρά σε επίπεδο IP. Θα έρθει τεχνικός, θα σου βάλει ένα TG788, θα κάνει δοκιμές κλήσεων με 3CX από την μεριά του και μετά θα σου δώσει ένα έντυπο με τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας και ρυθμίσεις για Asterisk / Elastix. Το IP PBX (ότι θα είναι αυτό) το σετάρεις εσύ...

----------


## stelakis1914

NexTiN είσαι ο πιο καταρτισμένος στα θέματα της CYTA και περίμενα με ανυπομονησία την απάντηση σου τις προηγούμενες μέρες.

Αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για το επαγγελματικό προϊόν αλλά τελικά φαίνεται να παίρνω αυτό που ζητάω. Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Μιας και σε βρήκα να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Το δεύτερο κανάλι φωνής που με υποχρεώνει η CYTA να προσθέσω, είναι απαραίτητο για την λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας ή προϋπόθεση για να παραλάβει κάποιος πακέτο SIP Trunk;

----------


## NexTiN

Είναι η ελάχιστη προϋπόθεση για SIP Trunk. Πιο πολύ εμπορικό είναι το θέμα. Πάντως και πάλι συμφέρει. Έχω πολλούς πελάτες που τους έχω στήσει IP PBX με SIP Trunk και έχουν μειώσει κατά πολύ τα έξοδά τους...

----------


## stelakis1914

Αυτό αντιλήφθηκα για την αγορά δεύτερου καναλιού αλλά ήθελα και να το επιβεβαιώσω. Το κόστος σε κάθε περίπτωση παραμένει εξαιρετικά χαμηλό.

----------


## Godian

Και εγω τωρα τελευταια εχω προβλημα με τα pings στα game ορισμενες ωρες την ημερα. Συνηθως απογευα.... απο 65ms που ειναι συνηθως πηγαινει 90ms. οποιος ειναι gamer και παιζει FPS με καταλαβαινει

----------


## heavysmok

> Και εγω τωρα τελευταια εχω προβλημα με τα pings στα game ορισμενες ωρες την ημερα. Συνηθως απογευα.... απο 65ms που ειναι συνηθως πηγαινει 90ms. οποιος ειναι gamer και παιζει FPS με καταλαβαινει


Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μου κάνει τέτοια σκαμπανεβάσματα. Όντως σε fps και αυτά τα λίγα ms παίζουν τον ρόλο τους (είμαι χρόνια παίκτης quake live). Σε γερμανικό σέρβερ που παίζω πλέον είμαι σταθερά max 60ms.

Ύ.γ την τελευταία φορά που είχα μεγάλη αστάθεια σε pings το ρουτερακι παρέδωσε πνεύμα :ρ

----------


## divinitygr

Θα φανει χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα πρεπει να την κανω
Αλλωστε αν ρωτησεις λενε εισαι μια φορα χαζος, αν οχι εισαι για παντα

Τα pings πως τα βλεπετε σε online games ? Σας τα δειχνει το παιχνιδι η κανετε εσεις ping τον server ?
Για να δω εγω αν παιζει καλα η γραμμη μου πριν μπω το κανω με speedtest επιλεγοντας hyperhosting συνηθως και παιζω καπου στα 13ms εκει
Ρωταω γιατι τα 60αρια που γραφετε τα ειχα σε interleave, καπου μπερδευομαι

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Γιατί είμαι μόνο 3+ μήνες στη Cyta και δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω.  Ακόμα και η WIND έπαιζε "τέλεια" και η Cyta να κολλάει κάθε 3 και λίγο, χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα γραμμή μου...
> 
> Εντάξει, θα μετράω πόσες φορές θα κολλάει η Cyta κάθε μήνα και για πόσες ώρες και θα το ανεβάζω συνοπτικά.


Μήτσος, *ΔΕΝ* αμφισβητώ προφανώς αυτά που λες, απλά επειδή έχω τρεις γραμμές στη Cyta στην Αθήνα και παίζουν όλες οκ, και μάλιστα στη μία παίζει 24/7 youtube 1080p, μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα screenshot με τα στατιστικά σου;

----------


## Godian

> Θα φανει χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα πρεπει να την κανω
> Αλλωστε αν ρωτησεις λενε εισαι μια φορα χαζος, αν οχι εισαι για παντα
> 
> Τα pings πως τα βλεπετε σε online games ? Σας τα δειχνει το παιχνιδι η κανετε εσεις ping τον server ?
> Για να δω εγω αν παιζει καλα η γραμμη μου πριν μπω το κανω με speedtest επιλεγοντας hyperhosting συνηθως και παιζω καπου στα 13ms εκει
> Ρωταω γιατι τα 60αρια που γραφετε τα ειχα σε interleave, καπου μπερδευομαι


Συγκεκριμενα στο Battlefield 1 που παιζω σε Ps4 τα γραφει διπλα απο το username σου την ωρα που παιζεις

----------


## divinitygr

Καταλαβα...
Εγω ειμαι του pc gaming οποτε φανταζομαι χρειαζομαι καποιο utility η patch

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μήτσος, *ΔΕΝ* αμφισβητώ προφανώς αυτά που λες, απλά επειδή έχω τρεις γραμμές στη Cyta στην Αθήνα και παίζουν όλες οκ, και μάλιστα στη μία παίζει 24/7 youtube 1080p, μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα screenshot με τα στατιστικά σου;


Ορίστε (κλικ για ζουμ). Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει πολύ παραπάνω. Το SNR δεν πέφτει ποτέ κάτω από 6 db και όποτε η Cyta σέρνεται, στο speedtest βγάζει κανονικά ~40 Mbps. Όμως οι σελίδες τρομάζουν ν' ανοίξουν...

Επίσης, θα είχα ανεβάσει το σχόλιο 7 λεπτά νωρίτερα, αλλά η Cyta-ρα κόλλησε ξανά! Κόλλησαν τα PLC και έπρεπε να τα επανασυνδέσω, για να δουλέψουν. Την ίδια στιγμή, το κινητό με Wi-Fi τρόμαζε ν' ανοίξει σελίδες!  :Respekt:  Μετά από 7 λεπτά, έφτιαξε και πάλι... Χτες όμως σερνόταν για 30 λεπτά και προχθές για 1,5 ώρα... Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής παραμένουν ίδια!


*Spoiler:*

----------


## NexTiN

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το TG788 κλάνει. Πάρε και ζήτα αντικατάσταση. Έχω 7 συνδέσεις δικιές μου και μια 100αριά πελατών και ειλικρινά δεν έχω θέματα. Τους βάζω πάνω και από τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## uncle_nontas

Μήτσο, τα PLC δεν σχετίζονται με τη Cyta. Και τα δικά μου το παθαίνουν, τόσο σε σύνδεση Cyta όσο και σε σύνδεση ΟΤΕ. Ειδικά τα tplink, μια φορά τη μέρα καλό είναι να κάνουν ένα reset. Τώρα, όντως, από πλευράς γραμμής δε βλέπω κάτι. Έχεις υπομονή να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα του ρούτερ; Γενικά αν επιμείνεις, στο αλλάζουν. Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα που έχω αλλάξει ένα pirelli και ένα thomson, παλιά δλδ.
Θα πρότεινα, αν δεν έχεις μεγάλη ανάγκη τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία, να δοκιμάσεις μερικές μέρες με άλλο μόντεμ-ρούτερ, να δούμε πως θα πάει το πράγμα.

----------


## tsavman

Έχω μια παρατημένη γραμμή Cyta 8/1 με ένα αρχαίο TG782 το οποίο βράζει και δεν την παλεύει γενικά.
Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω σε 24/1 ή ακόμα και VDSL (στην ευθεία έχω A/K στα 400 μέτρα ενώ ο χαλκός μου υπολογίζεται βάσει των στατιστικών γραμμής στα 1200 μέτρα).

Δικαιούμαι καινούριο modem/router και αν ναι, δίνει η cyta κάποιο στα 5Ghz γιατί γίνεται χαμούλης με το cross-talk σε όλα τα κανάλια wifi;

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Έχω μια παρατημένη γραμμή Cyta 8/1 με ένα αρχαίο TG782 το οποίο βράζει και δεν την παλεύει γενικά.
> Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω σε 24/1 ή ακόμα και VDSL (στην ευθεία έχω A/K στα 400 μέτρα ενώ ο χαλκός μου υπολογίζεται βάσει των στατιστικών γραμμής στα 1200 μέτρα).
> 
> Δικαιούμαι καινούριο modem/router και αν ναι, δίνει η cyta κάποιο στα 5Ghz γιατί γίνεται χαμούλης με το cross-talk σε όλα τα κανάλια wifi;


Αν πας σε vdsl σίγουρα θα έχεις καινούριο. Γενικά τα 782 τα αντικαθιστούν εύκολα, ακόμη και σε adsl να παραμείνεις δε νομίζω να σε δυσκολέψουν στο θέμα ρούτερ.

----------


## tsavman

Σε προηγούμενη VDSL σύνδεση είχα ένα Technicolor (το οποίο έχω παραδώσει πλέον με διακοπή της σύνδεσης) αλλά δεν έδινε 5Ghz wi-fi.
Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με τα router που δίνει η cyta όπου μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε;

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Σε προηγούμενη VDSL σύνδεση είχα ένα Technicolor (το οποίο έχω παραδώσει πλέον με διακοπή της σύνδεσης) αλλά δεν έδινε 5Ghz wi-fi.
> Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με τα router που δίνει η cyta όπου μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε;


Δεν έχω δει κάτι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Μήτσο, τα PLC δεν σχετίζονται με τη Cyta. Και τα δικά μου το παθαίνουν, τόσο σε σύνδεση Cyta όσο και σε σύνδεση ΟΤΕ. Ειδικά τα tplink, μια φορά τη μέρα καλό είναι να κάνουν ένα reset. Τώρα, όντως, από πλευράς γραμμής δε βλέπω κάτι. Έχεις υπομονή να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα του ρούτερ; Γενικά αν επιμείνεις, στο αλλάζουν. Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα που έχω αλλάξει ένα pirelli και ένα thomson, παλιά δλδ.
> Θα πρότεινα, αν δεν έχεις μεγάλη ανάγκη τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία, να δοκιμάσεις μερικές μέρες με άλλο μόντεμ-ρούτερ, να δούμε πως θα πάει το πράγμα.


Σε TPlink, μετα απο firmware update εχω πλεον uptime 60+ μερες χωρις να κολλαει.
Η γραμμη παντα max (300+ Mbps).

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μήτσο, τα PLC δεν σχετίζονται με τη Cyta. Και τα δικά μου το παθαίνουν, τόσο σε σύνδεση Cyta όσο και σε σύνδεση ΟΤΕ. Ειδικά τα tplink, μια φορά τη μέρα καλό είναι να κάνουν ένα reset. Τώρα, όντως, από πλευράς γραμμής δε βλέπω κάτι. Έχεις υπομονή να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα του ρούτερ; Γενικά αν επιμείνεις, στο αλλάζουν. Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα που έχω αλλάξει ένα pirelli και ένα thomson, παλιά δλδ.
> Θα πρότεινα, αν δεν έχεις μεγάλη ανάγκη τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία, να δοκιμάσεις μερικές μέρες με άλλο μόντεμ-ρούτερ, να δούμε πως θα πάει το πράγμα.


Έχω χρόνια τα PLC. Πολύ σπάνια κολλούσαν. Στη Cyta όμως, συμβαίνει συχνά. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το modem. 

Πάντως, θα ζητήσω αντικατάσταση. Να πάρω το ΖΤΕ Η267Ν; Στην αρχή ζήτησα το Technicolor, γιατί με τα ΖΤΕ παλιότερα είχα προβλήματα και τα θεωρούσα "trash", αλλά τελικά το TC τα ξεπέρασε όλα μαζί!  :Thumb down:

----------


## heavysmok

> Θα φανει χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα πρεπει να την κανω
> Αλλωστε αν ρωτησεις λενε εισαι μια φορα χαζος, αν οχι εισαι για παντα
> 
> Τα pings πως τα βλεπετε σε online games ? Σας τα δειχνει το παιχνιδι η κανετε εσεις ping τον server ?
> Για να δω εγω αν παιζει καλα η γραμμη μου πριν μπω το κανω με speedtest επιλεγοντας hyperhosting συνηθως και παιζω καπου στα 13ms εκει
> Ρωταω γιατι τα 60αρια που γραφετε τα ειχα σε interleave, καπου μπερδευομαι


Στα περισσότερα παιχνίδια υπάρχει ένδειξη του ping , αν όχι ενεργοποιείται από τα settings. To speed test που κάνεις προφανώς και γίνεται σε Ελλάδα γι'αυτό και έχεις 13 ping (τόσο μου δίνει και εμένα).

Εάν δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη του ping in game τότε μπορείς να μάθεις την ip του server και μετά από τερματικό σε windows να δώσεις την εντολή:

Ping (up του server)
Π.χ ping 111.111.111.111 (τυχαία ip η συγκεκριμένη)

----------


## divinitygr

Τελευταια ασχολιομουν με παιχνιδια που δε χρειαζονται εγκατασταση, 
browser version η client που δε σου παρεχει τετοιες επιλογες
Ping σε σερβερ ξερω να κανω, ελεγα μηπως υπηρχε κανενα αλλο κολπακι που αγνοω

----------


## panosb26

> Ορίστε (κλικ για ζουμ). Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει πολύ παραπάνω. Το SNR δεν πέφτει ποτέ κάτω από 6 db και όποτε η Cyta σέρνεται, στο speedtest βγάζει κανονικά ~40 Mbps. Όμως οι σελίδες τρομάζουν ν' ανοίξουν...
> 
> Επίσης, θα είχα ανεβάσει το σχόλιο 7 λεπτά νωρίτερα, αλλά η Cyta-ρα κόλλησε ξανά! Κόλλησαν τα PLC και έπρεπε να τα επανασυνδέσω, για να δουλέψουν. Την ίδια στιγμή, το κινητό με Wi-Fi τρόμαζε ν' ανοίξει σελίδες!  Μετά από 7 λεπτά, έφτιαξε και πάλι... Χτες όμως σερνόταν για 30 λεπτά και προχθές για 1,5 ώρα... Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής παραμένουν ίδια!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Ζήτα αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού (πιθανόν βέβαια να γίνει με δυσκολία),
ακόμη και το ZTE 267 που δίνουν τώρα είναι λίγο καλύτερο

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι τα πίνει το ρουτερ μου. 
Το έχω 2 μισή χρόνια. Δεν έχει βγει ποτέ από το μπριζα. 
Πιστεύω παίζει ρόλο με τα ping γιατί που δεν συνδεόταν ενώ συγχρονίζε κανονικά. Θέλω νέα το δοκιμάσω όταν έχω υψηλά ping μέχρι έναν netgear που  έχω από παλιά να δώ αν υπάρχει διαφορά

----------


## Godian

Το ρουτερ τελικά πρέπει  να αφήνει χρόνους. Έκανα 7 φορές επανακκινηση και 7 φορές άναψε το λαμπάκι adsl και το λαμπάκι του ίντερνετ δέν άναβε. Μεσα είχε reason το isp time out. Το άφησα λίγο έτσι και μετά από λίγο πήρε ίντερνετ απλά είχε τραγικά ping. 
Μετά τους άφησα κανένα 20 λεπτό κλειστό και έστρωσε όλα  καλά. Θά ήθελα να πω ότι δε έχω αποσυνδέσεις μόνο αυτό. Τους έστειλα μήνυμα στο φβ  να μου αλλάξουν το ρουτερ και  βλέπουμε. 2 χρόνια το εγώ αυτό στή μπριζα.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν νομίζω βρήκα το πρόβλημα. 
Έβγαλα το ρούτερ από το δωμάτιο μου που το έχω τραβηγμένο με απλό καλώδιο και νομίζω αυτό μου τη κάνει τη δουλειά. 
Είναι 12 μέτρα δεν είναι και λίγα. 
Το έβαλα το ρούτερ που λέτε δίπλα στη μπριζα και ο θόρυβος γραμμής ήταν όσο ήταν τόσα χρόνια πρώτου νομίζω τα πιει το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο,17.3 το ξανά βάζω μέσα στο δωμάτιο πήγε 18.5
Και σκέφτηκα ότι φταίει αυτό. Όσες επανακκινησης το έκανα δίπλα στη μπριζα σταθερά όλα και έβρισκε και κανονικά ίντερνετ δεν αργούσε. 
Το ξανά βάζω στο δωμάτιο πάλι 18.5.
Το ξανά πηγαίνω δίπλα στη μπριζα και συνδέω το PlayStation με WiFi αν και ξέρω ότι δεν έχει τα ίδια ping με το καλώδιο, και τις να δω. Είχε 55ping από 65 που είχα συνήθως. Μακάρι να είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά. 

Τώρα έψαξα και είδα ότι τους καλύτερο είναι να βάλω το ρούτερ δίπλα στη μπριζα και να τραβήξω για το PlayStation ένα ftp καλώδιο που είναι θωρακισμένο. Εσείς τι λέτε;; ακούω γνώμες

----------


## Hetfield

Το καλυτερο ειναι να ζητησεις αλλο ρουτερ.
Απλα τα πραγματα.

Και μπορεις να κουμπωσεις ενα αλλο router πανω σε αυτο σε bridge mode.

----------


## Godian

> Το καλυτερο ειναι να ζητησεις αλλο ρουτερ.
> Απλα τα πραγματα.
> 
> Και μπορεις να κουμπωσεις ενα αλλο router πανω σε αυτο σε bridge mode.


Εφόσον όμως το σύνδεσα πάνω στη μπριζα και έπαιζε καλύτερα δε φταίει το καλώδιο;; 
Το ρούτερ θα το αλλάξω εννοείται......

----------


## Godian

Μιλησα σημερα με το τεχνικο τμημα και μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι σχετικα καλα και οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με το ρουτερ.πρεπει να τους καλεσω εκεινη την ωρα λεει . το ρουτερ κανει μεχρι και 10 λεπτα να παρει υπηρεσιες. την λεω 10 λεπτα δε κανει με τιποτα 2 λεπτακια το πολυ κανει παντα και μου λεει 10 λεπτα ειναι το οριο. δε πιστευω να ηταν τεχνικος σιγουρα

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Μιλησα σημερα με το τεχνικο τμημα και μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι σχετικα καλα και οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με το ρουτερ.πρεπει να τους καλεσω εκεινη την ωρα λεει . το ρουτερ κανει μεχρι και 10 λεπτα να παρει υπηρεσιες. την λεω 10 λεπτα δε κανει με τιποτα 2 λεπτακια το πολυ κανει παντα και μου λεει 10 λεπτα ειναι το οριο. δε πιστευω να ηταν τεχνικος σιγουρα


Κι όμως, στο manual του speedport που έχω από τον ΟΤΕ, αυτό γράφει, περίπου 10 λεπτά. Συμφωνώ πάντως μαζί σου ότι σπάνια μου συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Godian

Λοιπόν τελικά δε πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα  του καλωδίου. Το έβαλα  στη μπριζα και πάλι ανεβαίνει ο θόρυβος γραμμής στα 18 ενώ ήταν σταθερό στα 17.3 με 17.5
Τι μπορεί νά επηρεάζει αυτό το ανέβασμα;; κάποια στιγμή ξανά πέφτει κανονικά μέσα στην ημέρα

----------


## Hetfield

Εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι οι γραμμες adsl επηρεαζονται πολυ απο το crosstalk.
Καλως ή κακως δεν εισαι μονος σου στο καφαο, οποτε τετοια σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι λογικα.

Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω γιατι καθεστε κι ασχολειστε τοσο εντονα για μερικα Kbps συγχρονισμου.

----------


## Godian

> Εχουμε πει πολλες φορες οτι οι γραμμες adsl επηρεαζονται πολυ απο το crosstalk.
> Καλως ή κακως δεν εισαι μονος σου στο καφαο, οποτε τετοια σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι λογικα.
> 
> Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω γιατι καθεστε κι ασχολειστε τοσο εντονα για μερικα Kbps συγχρονισμου.


 Δε με νοιαζουν τα κβ μόνο που αυξάνεται το ping. Και ότι όταν κάνω επανακκινηση δε συγχρονιζει ποτέ.

----------


## kostakiss

να ενημερωσω πως για ακομη μια φορα ανανεωσα με cyta,καθως η εξυπηρετηση ειναι άψογη και άμεση χωρίς αναμονές και γενικά χωρίς μικρά γράμματα.
βέβαια για να πάρω την βέλτιστη τιμή εννοείται οτι επιτεύθηκε κατόπιν φορητότητας.

*Internet Vdsl 35mbps
Απεριόριστα αστικά /Υπεραστικά
5 ώρες κινητά
Cyta4u app Δωρεάν
20,53€ τελική τιμή* 

θα ενημερώσω μόλις γίνει η αλλαγή σε vdsl.ήδη έχω παραλάβει το ρούτερ ZXHN H267N

----------


## You lied

> Λοιπόν τελικά δε πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα  του καλωδίου. Το έβαλα  στη μπριζα και πάλι ανεβαίνει ο θόρυβος γραμμής στα 18 ενώ ήταν σταθερό στα 17.3 με 17.5
> Τι μπορεί νά επηρεάζει αυτό το ανέβασμα;; κάποια στιγμή ξανά πέφτει κανονικά μέσα στην ημέρα


Εγώ φίλε θα το έπαιρνα παραμάσχαλα, θα πήγαινα σε κατάστημα της cyta και θα τους έλεγα αλλάχτε το. Εφ'όσον χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά δικά τους ρουτερ πρεπει να στο αλλάξουν. Είχα στο σπίτι το ίδιο με το δικό σου και έβαλα ένα tg788, περιττο να σου πώ τι διαφορά υπάρχει.

Εν τω μεταξύ, το attainable γιατί είναι τόσο υψηλό; Στα 1024 δεν έπρεπε να περιορίζεται το upload;

----------


## Hetfield

> Δε με νοιαζουν τα κβ μόνο που αυξάνεται το ping. Και ότι όταν κάνω επανακκινηση δε συγχρονιζει ποτέ.


Αλλοι παραγοντες επηρεαζουν πιο πολυ τα pings σου παρα η ελαχιστη διαφορα θορυβου στη γραμμη.

----------


## Godian

> Εγώ φίλε θα το έπαιρνα παραμάσχαλα, θα πήγαινα σε κατάστημα της cyta και θα τους έλεγα αλλάχτε το. Εφ'όσον χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά δικά τους ρουτερ πρεπει να στο αλλάξουν. Είχα στο σπίτι το ίδιο με το δικό σου και έβαλα ένα tg788, περιττο να σου πώ τι διαφορά υπάρχει.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ, το attainable γιατί είναι τόσο υψηλό; Στα 1024 δεν έπρεπε να περιορίζεται το upload;


ω
Δε ξερω φιλε μου το upload παντα τοσο ηταν εδω και 4 χρονια που εχω CYTA. αν παω σε καταστημα δε θα μου το αλλαξουν αν δεν εχουν εντολη απο την εταιρεια.
θα δοκιμασω και ενα netgear που εχει ενας φιλος να δω διαφορα σε ολα. παντως το router το εβαλα διπλα στη μπριζα με 2 μετρα καλωδιο και παιζω αυτες τις μερες με wifi online game ,παρολο που ειμαι με wifi το ping δε μου εκανε κολπα . μπορει να εφταιγε και το καλωδιο που ειχα. τωρα περιμενω το ftp καλωδιο που παρηγγειλα να συνδεσω το ps4 να δω διαφορα

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλοι παραγοντες επηρεαζουν πιο πολυ τα pings σου παρα η ελαχιστη διαφορα θορυβου στη γραμμη.


Ναι το ξερω. αλλα οταν ανεβαινει απο τα 65 και τα 85 ms που εχω συνήθως στα 500ms και δε κατεβαινει με τιποτα. ουτε με επανεκκίνηση κατι συμβαινει

----------


## tsavman

> να ενημερωσω πως για ακομη μια φορα ανανεωσα με cyta,καθως η εξυπηρετηση ειναι άψογη και άμεση χωρίς αναμονές και γενικά χωρίς μικρά γράμματα.
> βέβαια για να πάρω την βέλτιστη τιμή εννοείται οτι επιτεύθηκε κατόπιν φορητότητας.
> 
> *Internet Vdsl 35mbps
> Απεριόριστα αστικά /Υπεραστικά
> 5 ώρες κινητά
> Cyta4u app Δωρεάν
> 20,53€ τελική τιμή* 
> 
> θα ενημερώσω μόλις γίνει η αλλαγή σε vdsl.ήδη έχω παραλάβει το ρούτερ ZXHN H267N


Πως πέτυχες τέτοια τιμή;
Δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες.

----------


## Godian

Νομίζω είναι καλύτερα τώρα

----------


## heavysmok

> Νομίζω είναι καλύτερα τώρα


Μου αρέσει που το actual down rate είναι μεγαλύτερο από το max down rate  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μου αρέσει που το actual down rate είναι μεγαλύτερο από το max down rate


Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές.

----------


## Godian

γιατι μαλλον κλειδωνει το ενα και δεν αλλαζει. Ενω το αλλο παιζει συνεχεια

----------


## lazaross

Έχω απεριόριστα προς αστικά 10 ώρες προς κινητά cyta vision και 24αρα.απο 31 ευρώ που ερχόταν ήρθε τωρα 45 ευρώ. Υπηρξε κάποια αύξηση ή να πάρω και να ξεκινήσω τις κατάρες; υποτίθεται τα είχα για π ανήρ.  βασικά δεν θέλω το cyta vision πλέον ούτε τόσες ώρες προς κινητά, αλλά θέλω vdsl. Επίσης μια ερώτηση. Όταν πχ  αλλάζω περιοχή από Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη τι ακριβώς γίνεται με την γραμμή; κάνεις καινούριο συμβόλαιο;

----------


## stelakis1914

Από την αλλαγή του ποσού στο μηνιαίο λογαριασμό αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο σου με τις αντίστοιχες εκπτώσεις που είχες.

Αν ισχύσει αυτό, είσαι ελεύθερος να διαπραγματευτείς ένα νέο συμβόλαιο με την CYTA ή κάποια άλλη εταιρεία. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους για το ξεκαθαρίσεις. 

Για το τελευταίο δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## lazaross

Ναι αλλά για να πάρω τηλέφωνο θα χρεωθω. Δεν με εξυπηρετούν από τα δωρεάν που έχουν. Και δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψω φράγκα, ούτε να πληρώσω τον λογαριασμό. Θα αλλάξω εταιρία μάλλον.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Ναι αλλά για να πάρω τηλέφωνο θα χρεωθω. Δεν με εξυπηρετούν από τα δωρεάν που έχουν. Και δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψω φράγκα, ούτε να πληρώσω τον λογαριασμό. Θα αλλάξω εταιρία μάλλον.


H εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι χρεωσιμη υπηρεσια. 
Δωρεαν ειναι μονο η κληση  στην  τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
Σαφεστατα λοιπον η τεχνικη υποστηριξη δεν μπορει να σε εξυπηρετησει....
Θεωρω πολυ λαθος τον τροπο που αντιμετωπιζεις το θεμα.
Οσο για το λογαριασμο....
Με την ιδια λογικη να μην σε πληρωσει και το αφεντικο σου  η' οι πελατες σου ......

----------


## NexTiN

Πάρε στο 2155013877. Χρέωση σταθερού...

----------


## Godian

Έβαλα του καλώδιο σήμερα. Πολύ μεγάλη διαφορετικό με το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο. Μάλλον είχε χαλάσει τεκίλα μετά από 12 χρόνια. Σε μερικά σημεία είχε ξεραθεί που το έβγαλα και του είδα. Πιστεύω παίζει ρόλο που πήγα το ρουτερ με 2 μέτρα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από τη μπριζα του .τζάμπα καυηγορουσα τη cyta. Το ping ήρθε στα ίδια επίπεδα και κατεβαίνει και παρακάτω καμία φορά. Κανένα καλό ρουτερ από αυτά που δίνει η cyta που διαχειρίζεται καλύτερα τη σύνδεση ξέρει κανείς ναι μου προτείνει;;

----------


## divinitygr

> Ναι αλλά για να πάρω τηλέφωνο θα χρεωθω. Δεν με εξυπηρετούν από τα δωρεάν που έχουν. Και δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να ξοδέψω φράγκα, ούτε να πληρώσω τον λογαριασμό. Θα αλλάξω εταιρία μάλλον.


Ζητα να σε καλεσουν, υπαρχει επιλογη στο site τους

----------


## Godian

> H εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι χρεωσιμη υπηρεσια. 
> Δωρεαν ειναι μονο η κληση  στην  τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
> Σαφεστατα λοιπον η τεχνικη υποστηριξη δεν μπορει να σε εξυπηρετησει....
> Θεωρω πολυ λαθος τον τροπο που αντιμετωπιζεις το θεμα.
> Οσο για το λογαριασμο....
> Με την ιδια λογικη να μην σε πληρωσει και το αφεντικο σου  η' οι πελατες σου ......


Εγώ ποτέ δε τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο. Πάντα του μιλάω στο fb κα με παίρνουν αυτοί.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Δεν έχω ζητήσει αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ ακόμα, γιατί επειδή η γραμμή δεν είναι στο δικό μου όνομα (είναι στης μάνας μου που μένει επαρχία), βαριέμαι την όλη διαδικασία... Αλλά κάποια μέρα θα το κάνω.  :Laughing: 

Σήμερα παρατήρησα πτώση του συγχρονισμού κατά 3,5 Mbps, ενώ συνήθως πήγαινε πάνω από 42.000... Όλα στα στατιστικά φαίνονται φυσιολογικά! Δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε το SNR, ούτε το Attenuatiion.  :Thumb down:  Πήρα τη Cyta και μου λένε θα το δουν τι φταίει...


*Spoiler:*

----------


## You lied

Ρε φίλε, αλήθεια τώρα, γιατί δεν το κόβεις;

----------


## cranky

Το συμβόλαιό του δεν έχει λήξει, και θα πληρώσει πρόστιμο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ρε φίλε, αλήθεια τώρα, γιατί δεν το κόβεις;


Μακάρι να μπορούσα. Μια τιμολογιακή αλλαγή περιμένω και φεύγω δωρεάν, από αύριο κιόλας. Τότε θα σταματήσω να σας τα "πρήζω" σε αυτό το θέμα.  :Laughing:  Δε θα πληρώσω κερατιάτικα 140€ στη Cyta... 

Υ.Γ. Με διαφορά η χειρότερη εταιρεία που έχω δοκιμάσει. Μέσα σε 3 μήνες, ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ τη Vodafone σε προβλήματα 3 χρόνων... Αξίζει να πουληθεί στη WIND, μπας και "στρώσει". Γνώμη μου.  :Crazy:

----------


## Godian

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα. Μια τιμολογιακή αλλαγή περιμένω και φεύγω δωρεάν, από αύριο κιόλας. Τότε θα σταματήσω να σας τα "πρήζω" σε αυτό το θέμα.  Δε θα πληρώσω κερατιάτικα 140€ στη Cyta... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Με διαφορά η χειρότερη εταιρεία που έχω δοκιμάσει. Μέσα σε 3 μήνες, ξεπέρασε κατά πολύ τη Vodafone σε προβλήματα 3 χρόνων... Αξίζει να πουληθεί στη WIND, μπας και "στρώσει". Γνώμη μου.


Φίλε μου η wind είναι χειρότερη όλων. Γνώμη μου.

----------


## divinitygr

Μονο εγω την εχω καταβρει μ αυτη την εταιρια ? 
Εχω περασει απ ολες οσες κυκλοφορουν σημερα ( πλην οτε ) και τη θεωρω τουλαχιστον 1 επιπεδο πανω απο τις αλλες.
Και απο θεμα ταχυτητας ειμαι κομπλε, και αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω, και με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη συννενοουμε αψογα, 
και τεχνικο την επομενη μερα μου στελνουν χωρις χρεωση αν υπαρχει προβλημα, με τον οποιο επισης συννενοουμε.
Καποια ψιλοπροβληματακια σιγουρα υπαρχουν 1 στο τοσο, οπως για παραδειγμα τις προαλλες που καποιος χτυπησε οπτικη ινα ( απ οτι λενε )
και δεν υπηρχε ιντερνετ απο Λαρισα και πανω αλλα δεν ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο. Ετυχε. 
Η προχθες που ζητησα να με καλεσουν απο τη σελιδα τους και... μου καναν αναπαντητη  :ROFL: 
Οκ συμβαινουν αυτα, τελικα τους πηρα εγω και χθες με καλεσαν για επιβεβαιωση οτι λυθηκε το ζητημα μου.
Μηπως ειστε υπερβολικοι καπου η επεσε εγω στην περιπτωση ?

----------


## tsavman

Εγώ πάντως έκανα αλλαγή ονόματος σε γραμμή χτες και μου είπαν θα υπάρξει χρέωση 5 ευρώ στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.
Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα που πήγα δεν πληρώνεται ούτως ή άλλως;

Anyway, θα δω τι θα κάνω με τη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης, γιατί από αρχές του μήνα είμαι χωρίς δέσμευση. Θα δω τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν, αλλά μόνο και μόνο το ότι θα μου πουν ότι δεν δικαιούμαι νέο router αν δεν πάω σε VDSL αρκεί για να αλλάξω πάροχο.

Εντωμεταξύ έτυχε να κοιτάξω λίγο το σύστημά τους στο κατάστημα κατά την μεταβίβαση της γραμμής παρέα με την υπάλληλο και δεν με βγάζει καν διαθέσιμο VDSL. Μετράει 1200+ μέτρα από Α/Κ (στην πράξη είναι γύρω στα 500 σε ευθεία) και δείχνει στις γωνίες του δρόμου μου ύπαρξη KV ενώ δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 
Γενικά λίγο ό,τι να'ναι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εντωμεταξύ έτυχε να κοιτάξω λίγο το σύστημά τους στο κατάστημα κατά την μεταβίβαση της γραμμής παρέα με την υπάλληλο και δεν με βγάζει καν διαθέσιμο VDSL. Μετράει 1200+ μέτρα από Α/Κ (στην πράξη είναι γύρω στα 500 σε ευθεία) και δείχνει στις γωνίες του δρόμου μου ύπαρξη KV ενώ δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 
> Γενικά λίγο ό,τι να'ναι.


H Cyta συνήθως βγάζει παραπάνω απόσταση από την πραγματική. Δοκίμασε και διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ, με τη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού σου. Η ευθεία δεν παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## tsavman

Ξέρω ότι το καλώδιο δεν πάει ευθεία, αλλά δεν περίμενα τέτοια απόκλιση. Δεν δίνει καν διαθέσιμα VDSL προϊόντα.
Εντωμεταξύ τόσο βγαίνει και με τον θεωρητικό υπολογισμό βάση SNR ότι είναι, απλά φαντάστηκα ότι θα είχαν κάποια πιο συγκεκριμένη μέτρηση.

Στο site του ΟΤΕ βάζω διεύθυνση κλπ και μου λέει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθεί επιπλέον, να καλέσω τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Μονο εγω την εχω καταβρει μ αυτη την εταιρια ? 
> Εχω περασει απ ολες οσες κυκλοφορουν σημερα ( πλην οτε ) και τη θεωρω τουλαχιστον 1 επιπεδο πανω απο τις αλλες.
> Και απο θεμα ταχυτητας ειμαι κομπλε, και αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω, και με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη συννενοουμε αψογα, 
> και τεχνικο την επομενη μερα μου στελνουν χωρις χρεωση αν υπαρχει προβλημα, με τον οποιο επισης συννενοουμε.
> Καποια ψιλοπροβληματακια σιγουρα υπαρχουν 1 στο τοσο, οπως για παραδειγμα τις προαλλες που καποιος χτυπησε οπτικη ινα ( απ οτι λενε )
> και δεν υπηρχε ιντερνετ απο Λαρισα και πανω αλλα δεν ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο. Ετυχε. 
> Η προχθες που ζητησα να με καλεσουν απο τη σελιδα τους και... μου καναν αναπαντητη 
> Οκ συμβαινουν αυτα, τελικα τους πηρα εγω και χθες με καλεσαν για επιβεβαιωση οτι λυθηκε το ζητημα μου.
> Μηπως ειστε υπερβολικοι καπου η επεσε εγω στην περιπτωση ?


Το ιδιο και σε μενα. Ειμαι 5 χρονια στην εταιρεια και δεν εχω θεμα.
Οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκα ειχα την ιδια ταχυτητα που επιανα με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Τωρα μια μικρη πτωση λογω crosstalk( αυξηθηκαν τρομερα οι συνδεσεις στη γειτονια μου,απο 4-5 ασυρματα δικτυα τωρα βλεπω πανω απο 20) ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικη.
Οποτε ειχα προβλημα, λυθηκε. 
Και για τις μεγαλες τους βλαβες, κυριως εφταιγαν εξωτερικοι παραγοντες(αυτη την οπτικη ινα στο Καλοχωρι την εχουν ρημαξει).
Χαρακτηριστικα σε ανανεωση συμβολαιου, η κοπελα που με εξυπηρετουσε, ειδε τι χρηση ειχα κανει στο εξτρα πακετο για εξωτερικο μεσα στο ετος και μου προτεινε μικροτερο που με καλυπτε....
Το μονο περιεργο ηταν μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος να στειλει στο σωστο μεηλ το αντιγραφο συμβολαιου. Εκει τα μπλεξανε. Δεν ηξερε η κοπελα οτι τα μεηλ των πελατων ηταν username@cyta.gr   .  Εστελνε σε username@hq.cyta.gr 
Και εχουν ενα θεματακι οτι αργουν να απαντησουν σε μεηλ.
Κατα τ'αλλα η συνδεση μου ειναι μια χαρα σταθερη....
Και εχω την αρχαιολογια TG782... Φτου σκορδα!!! Σκυλι, δουλευει επι 5 χρονια....

----------


## Gio Alex

> Το ιδιο και σε μενα. Ειμαι 5 χρονια στην εταιρεια και δεν εχω θεμα.
> Οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκα ειχα την ιδια ταχυτητα που επιανα με τον ΟΤΕ. 
> Τωρα μια μικρη πτωση λογω crosstalk( αυξηθηκαν τρομερα οι συνδεσεις στη γειτονια μου,απο 4-5 ασυρματα δικτυα τωρα βλεπω πανω απο 20) ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικη.
> Οποτε ειχα προβλημα, λυθηκε. 
> Και για τις μεγαλες τους βλαβες, κυριως εφταιγαν εξωτερικοι παραγοντες(αυτη την οπτικη ινα στο Καλοχωρι την εχουν ρημαξει).
> Χαρακτηριστικα σε ανανεωση συμβολαιου, η κοπελα που με εξυπηρετουσε, ειδε τι χρηση ειχα κανει στο εξτρα πακετο για εξωτερικο μεσα στο ετος και μου προτεινε μικροτερο που με καλυπτε....
> Το μονο περιεργο ηταν μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος να στειλει στο σωστο μεηλ το αντιγραφο συμβολαιου. Εκει τα μπλεξανε. Δεν ηξερε η κοπελα οτι τα μεηλ των πελατων ηταν username@cyta.gr   .  Εστελνε σε username@hq.cyta.gr 
> Και εχουν ενα θεματακι οτι αργουν να απαντησουν σε μεηλ.
> Κατα τ'αλλα η συνδεση μου ειναι μια χαρα σταθερη....
> Και εχω την αρχαιολογια TG782... Φτου σκορδα!!! Σκυλι, δουλευει επι 5 χρονια....


Παιδιά και εγώ παρόμοια εμπειρία. 4 χρόνια δεν έχω κάποιο αξισημείωτο πρόβλημα. Όταν έφυγα από WIND, η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος έπεσε από 1,3 σε 1,1. Τελευταία βλέπω ταχύτητες 1,5-1,6. Παίζει να έφυγαν αρκετοί για vdsl και να "ξαλάφρωσε" το δίκτυο?

----------


## divinitygr

> Κατα τ'αλλα η συνδεση μου ειναι μια χαρα σταθερη....
> Και εχω την αρχαιολογια TG782... Φτου σκορδα!!! Σκυλι, δουλευει επι 5 χρονια....


Εδω ομολογω πως εχω ενα παραπανο, οταν πρωτοεκανα συνδεση μου εδωσαν το zte h201l,
ποτε δε το συμπαθησα και εχω την υποψια οτι δε μας τα λεει καλα τελευταια. 
Εκανα 2 η 3 ανανεωσεις συμβολαιων απο τοτε και δε μου προτειναν καποιο αλλο, δε ζητησα κι ολας οποτε τους δικαιολογω.




> Τελευταία βλέπω ταχύτητες 1,5-1,6. Παίζει να έφυγαν αρκετοί για vdsl και να "ξαλάφρωσε" το δίκτυο?


Παιζει και αυτο, πολλα μπορει να συμβαινουν

----------


## yiannis010

ακριβως τα ιδια συμβαινουν και με μενα.ημουν πριν στον οτε και μου ειχε τιναξει τα πεταλα στις αποσυνδεσεις 2 χρονια.
απο τοτε που ηρθα στην cyta τα τελευταια 4 χρονια ευχαριστηθικα αποροβληματιστο ιντερνετ ή ας πουμε προβληματα σε λογικα πλαισια

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ πάντως έκανα αλλαγή ονόματος σε γραμμή χτες και μου είπαν θα υπάρξει χρέωση 5 ευρώ στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.
> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, ο υπάλληλος στο κατάστημα που πήγα δεν πληρώνεται ούτως ή άλλως;
> 
> Anyway, θα δω τι θα κάνω με τη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης, γιατί από αρχές του μήνα είμαι χωρίς δέσμευση. Θα δω τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν, αλλά μόνο και μόνο το ότι θα μου πουν ότι δεν δικαιούμαι νέο router αν δεν πάω σε VDSL αρκεί για να αλλάξω πάροχο.
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ έτυχε να κοιτάξω λίγο το σύστημά τους στο κατάστημα κατά την μεταβίβαση της γραμμής παρέα με την υπάλληλο και δεν με βγάζει καν διαθέσιμο VDSL. Μετράει 1200+ μέτρα από Α/Κ (στην πράξη είναι γύρω στα 500 σε ευθεία) και δείχνει στις γωνίες του δρόμου μου ύπαρξη KV ενώ δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 
> Γενικά λίγο ό,τι να'ναι.


Και που θα πας; Vodafone, Wind, Forthnet ζητάνε να πληρώσεις το router. Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και η Cyta δίνουν δωρεάν router, έστω και με χρησιδάνειο.
Και να το κάνεις τι το νέο router; Αν έχεις προβλήματα με το υπάρχων ζήτα να στο αλλάξουν, δεν νομίζω να το αρνηθούν. Αν απλά θες καλύτερο, ζήτα να στο γυρίσουν σε bridge και πάρε δικό σου router.
Αν δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα κάτσε με αυτό που έχεις

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και που θα πας; *Vodafone*, Wind, Forthnet ζητάνε να πληρώσεις το router. Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και η Cyta δίνουν δωρεάν router, έστω και με χρησιδάνειο.
> Και να το κάνεις τι το νέο router; Αν έχεις προβλήματα με το υπάρχων ζήτα να στο αλλάξουν, δεν νομίζω να το αρνηθούν. Αν απλά θες καλύτερο, ζήτα να στο γυρίσουν σε bridge και πάρε δικό σου router.
> Αν δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα κάτσε με αυτό που έχεις


Σε μένα το έδωσαν δωρεάν.

----------


## dimangelid

> Σε μένα το έδωσαν δωρεάν.


Ο κανόνας είναι με χρέωση. Εσύ είσαι εξαίρεση και δεν γνωρίζουμε γιατί στο έδωσαν δωρεάν

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ο κανόνας είναι με χρέωση. Εσύ είσαι εξαίρεση και δεν γνωρίζουμε γιατί στο έδωσαν δωρεάν


Όταν θέλουν να σε κάνουν πελάτη ή να σε κρατήσουν μην τους φύγεις, κάνουν τους κανόνες, εξαιρέσεις, εμένα π.χ. με ήθελαν για πελάτη.

----------


## dimangelid

> Όταν θέλουν να σε κάνουν πελάτη ή να σε κρατήσουν μην τους φύγεις, κάνουν τους κανόνες, εξαιρέσεις, εμένα π.χ. με ήθελαν για πελάτη.


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, για αυτό είπα ότι είσαι εξαίρεση  :Wink:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, για αυτό είπα ότι είσαι εξαίρεση


Aνάποδα το είπα εγώ,  :Smile:  ότι από την πρεμούρα τους να μην χάσουν ή να πάρουν καινούργιους πελάτες κάνουν τους κανόνες (πληρωμή), εξαιρέσεις (δωρεάν), ότι δηλαδή κάνουν το ανάποδο, άρα εγώ είμαι ο κανόνας ουσιαστικά και εξαίρεση αυτοί που πληρώνουν.

----------


## alieus

Γειά σας. Η υπηρεσίε ως τους δεν είναι κακές, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Αν κρίνω πχ από τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με άλλη εταιρεία, δεν θέλω να την αναφέρω εδώ, η έκφραση μέρα με τη νύχτα είναι λίγη... Αυτά είναι τα καλά της αλλά ας πώ και για ένα θεμα που με έχει απασχολήσει έντονα 3 φορές το τελευταίο διμηνο. Λέγεται συνακρόαση ίσως; Δεν ξέρω, αλλά ας πάμε στο ιστορικό. Ενώ έχω εδώ και σχεδόν τρία χρόνια τώρα την σύνδεση αυτή, χωρίς τίποτε ιδιαίτερο, πριν κανα δυο μήνες, ενώ μιλούσα με άλλον συνδρομητή CYTA βλέπω αφού τέλειωσα την συνομιλία μου, κλήση από ένα άγνωστο νούμερο που στην ουσία είχε καλέσει τον συνομιλητή μου και η κλήση του εμφανίστηκε και στους δύο μας. Περιττό να αναφρθώ στα τραγελαγικά που ακολούθησαν, όπως ποιος είσαι ποιος είμαι εσυ πήρες εγώ πήρα και πού ξέρεις ρε συ τη γυναίκα μου...κλπ μιλάμε ότι μπορεί να εξελιχτούν και σε δράματα καμμιά φορά κάποια πράγμματα. Τελος πάντων, μίλησα με την CYTA ως συνήθως η εταιρεία ποτέ δεν φταίει, η όποια εταιρεία, πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι ΕΙΣΑΙ ελέφαντας και όχι μόνο να το δηλώνεις...Έληξε εκεί το θέμα, είπαμε εσύ κι εγώ φταίμε για όλα όχι η ΣΥΤΑ και πάμε στο σήμερα... Μιλάω με το ίδιο άτομο και έχω δύο κλήσεις εγώ κι αυτός μία από card link να πάω να παραλάβω ένα...pos και να δώσω ΑΦΜ και άλλα ωραία και αργότερα το απόγευμα μια κλήση από την κόρη του..... Μιλάω με το τεχνικό της ΣΥΤΑ ως γνωστόν δεν φταέι η εταιρεία πώς είναι σύνδεση του φίλου οώς είναι η δική μου και άλλα. Δεν γίνεται δουλειά έτσι. Δεν ξέρω τεχνικά και δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρω. Αν θέλουν να δουν από που προέρχεται η ζημιά να στείλουν τεχνικούς να δουν την συνδεσμολογία της γραμμής που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα, δεν θα τους κάνω εγώ ανάλυση του σπιτιού του άλλου!!! Τεσπα, αυτό που με ανδιαφέρει είναι να μην φαίνονται σε μένα αριθμοί που με κάλεσαν ενώ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝ και να μαλώνω. Αν επαναληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κινηθώ νομικά και ας βρουν άκρη. Καθε άποψη για την κίνησή μου ή ό,τι άλλο από φίλους εδώ, δεκτή με ευχαρίστηση.

----------


## NexTiN

Συνακρόαση στο VoIP, κανονικά, δεν γίνεται να έχεις. Γίνεται να έχεις, ΜΟΝΟ αν έχεις επιστροφή σήματος με Splitter και ΜΟΝΟ αν υπάρχει επαφή της γραμμής σου, με μια άλλη. Αν έχεις όντως επιστροφή σήματος με Splitter, μάλλον παίζει αυτό το σενάριο. Ξαναπάρε και πες τους αυτό το πράγμα...

----------


## cranky

> Τελος πάντων, μίλησα με την CYTA ως συνήθως η εταιρεία ποτέ δεν φταίει, ....
> Μιλάω με το τεχνικό της ΣΥΤΑ ως γνωστόν δεν φταέι η εταιρεία ...


Το λάθος, είναι οτι μιλάς μαζί τους.
Αν επικοινωνούσες γραπτώς (e-mail), οι απαντήσεις θά 'τανε διαφορετικές.

Και μπορούν να σταθούν σε οποιαδήποτε νομική διεκδίκηση.
Με τα προφορικά, δεν.

----------


## villager

> Γειά σας. Η υπηρεσίε ως τους δεν είναι κακές, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Αν κρίνω πχ από τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με άλλη εταιρεία, δεν θέλω να την αναφέρω εδώ, η έκφραση μέρα με τη νύχτα είναι λίγη... Αυτά είναι τα καλά της αλλά ας πώ και για ένα θεμα που με έχει απασχολήσει έντονα 3 φορές το τελευταίο διμηνο. Λέγεται συνακρόαση ίσως; Δεν ξέρω, αλλά ας πάμε στο ιστορικό. Ενώ έχω εδώ και σχεδόν τρία χρόνια τώρα την σύνδεση αυτή, χωρίς τίποτε ιδιαίτερο, πριν κανα δυο μήνες, ενώ μιλούσα με άλλον συνδρομητή CYTA βλέπω αφού τέλειωσα την συνομιλία μου, κλήση από ένα άγνωστο νούμερο που στην ουσία είχε καλέσει τον συνομιλητή μου και η κλήση του εμφανίστηκε και στους δύο μας. Περιττό να αναφρθώ στα τραγελαγικά που ακολούθησαν, όπως ποιος είσαι ποιος είμαι εσυ πήρες εγώ πήρα και πού ξέρεις ρε συ τη γυναίκα μου...κλπ μιλάμε ότι μπορεί να εξελιχτούν και σε δράματα καμμιά φορά κάποια πράγμματα. Τελος πάντων, μίλησα με την CYTA ως συνήθως η εταιρεία ποτέ δεν φταίει, η όποια εταιρεία, πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι ΕΙΣΑΙ ελέφαντας και όχι μόνο να το δηλώνεις...Έληξε εκεί το θέμα, είπαμε εσύ κι εγώ φταίμε για όλα όχι η ΣΥΤΑ και πάμε στο σήμερα... Μιλάω με το ίδιο άτομο και έχω δύο κλήσεις εγώ κι αυτός μία από card link να πάω να παραλάβω ένα...pos και να δώσω ΑΦΜ και άλλα ωραία και αργότερα το απόγευμα μια κλήση από την κόρη του..... Μιλάω με το τεχνικό της ΣΥΤΑ ως γνωστόν δεν φταέι η εταιρεία πώς είναι σύνδεση του φίλου οώς είναι η δική μου και άλλα. Δεν γίνεται δουλειά έτσι. Δεν ξέρω τεχνικά και δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρω. Αν θέλουν να δουν από που προέρχεται η ζημιά να στείλουν τεχνικούς να δουν την συνδεσμολογία της γραμμής που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα, δεν θα τους κάνω εγώ ανάλυση του σπιτιού του άλλου!!! Τεσπα, αυτό που με ανδιαφέρει είναι να μην φαίνονται σε μένα αριθμοί που με κάλεσαν ενώ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝ και να μαλώνω. Αν επαναληφθεί κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κινηθώ νομικά και ας βρουν άκρη. Καθε άποψη για την κίνησή μου ή ό,τι άλλο από φίλους εδώ, δεκτή με ευχαρίστηση.



Μια ιδέα ίσως δεν ξέρω τι φταίει...να καταργήσετε και οι δυο σας την αναμονή κλίσεων και Προώθηση Εισερχομένων Κλήσεων, τέλος ίσως παίζει ένα σενάριο Υπηρεσία Συνδιάσκεψης της cyta που να χει μπερδευτεί το όλο θέμα όπως τα είπες!!!! 

Cyta info Οδηγός Ψηφιακών Υπηρεσιών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας: https://goo.gl/GXEMtx

----------


## cranky

> ... ίσως παίζει ένα σενάριο Υπηρεσία Συνδιάσκεψης της cyta που να χει μπερδευτεί το όλο θέμα όπως τα είπες!!!!


Δεν θα έπρεπε να το ξέρει αυτό, η τεχνική υποστήριξη ;

----------


## alieus

Θορυβημένος και ο έτερος συνCYTAΐτης επικοινώνησε με τη σειρά του και του έβαλαν να κάνει κάποιες ενέργειες απενεργοποίησης εκτροπής κλήσεων όταν το τηλέφωνο είναι κατηλλημένο και άλλα παρόμοια, λέγοντάς του ότι μπορεί το φαινόμενο να επαναληφθεί. Κάναμε ένα πείραμα όπου μιλάγαμε και τον κάλεσα με το κινητό. Είδε την κλήση ενώ εγώ οχι. Ας ελπίζω ότι αυτή ήταν η λύση. Τους περιμένουμε στη γωνία 

- - - Updated - - -

Μίλησε και ο συνομιλητής μου με CYTA και του εδωσαν οδηγίες πώς να κάνει απενεργοποίηση εκτροπής εισερχομένων κλήσεων όταν είναι κατειλημμένος. 
Κάναμε μια δοκιμή με κλήση από το κινητό μου καθώς μιλούσαμε στο σταθερό και δεν παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα. Μακάρι να είναι αυτή η λύση αν και οι τεχνικοί του είπαν ότι  ίσως ξαναπαρουσιαστεί. Περίεργα πράγματα. Δηλαδή δουλειά δεν είχε ο φίλος έκατσε και έκανε ολόκληρο πληκτρολογικό tour για να...εκτρέπονται οι εισερχόμενές του σε μένα όταν αυτός μίλαγε...μέ μένα;;; Και να τις βλέπει και αυτός; Από την στιγμή που τους τέθηκε το θέμα γιατί δεν βάρεσε συναγερμός να πέσουν με τα μούτρα παρά περίμεναν πότε θα φιλοτιμηθεί να τους πάρει κανένας ακόμα; Είδαν λέει την βιβλιογραφία και δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση στα πρωτόκολλά τους. Είμαι τόσο εξοργισμένος από την ελαφρότητα που αντιμετωπίζουν την αγωνία μας και τα ευρώ μας με μια ξύλινη γλώσσα (τι ξύλινη δηλαδή, ακόμα κι η ξύλινη γλώσσα έχει τους κανόνες της. Βάζουν τα παιδάκια να επαναλαμβάνονται λες και είναι ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα-λοβοτομή-όλες οι εταιρείες έτσι είναι) που στην επόμενη στραβή θα κινήσω διαδικασίες κι όπου βγει. Σου μιλάνε με ύφος 10 καθηγητών υπολογιστών επιπέδου ΜΙΤ και 7 πρυτάνεων ιδιωτικού Δικαίου όταν, κατά την άποψή τους τρομάρα τους το θέμα έχει λήξει! Λένε το ποιηματάκι τους και στην πρώτη ερώτηση/πιθανή αμφισβήτηση ξιφουλκούν προσβάλλοντας στα ίσια. Αλήθεια, η μαμά CYTA στην Κύπρο έτσι συμπεριφέρεται στους πελάτες της; Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν το αναφέρουν τα βιβλία σκάσε και συνέχα; 
ΥΓ Κσι με την ευκαιρία, έχω χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με εκτροπή κλήσεων. Τι ισχύει; Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει εκτροπή κλήσης όπου θέλει απλά χτυπώντας κάποια σύμβολα στο πληκτρολόγιο; Δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί; Δηλαδή μιας που υπολογίζω πότε παίρνουν οι τράπεζες για το απλήρωτο δάνειο π.χ. ...μπορώ να εκτρέψω όλες τις κλήσεις στην...Μητρόπολη;

----------


## villager

Λογικά το μόντεμ σου ή αυτουνού αν είναι cyta πάει να τα φτύσει... αυτό που μπορεί να συμβαίνει είναι ως σενάριο φαντασίας στο μυαλό μου είναι ενώ εσύ ή αυτός μιλάτε στο σταθερό, να έρχεται τρίτη εισερχόμενη κλίση να μπαίνει σε αναμονή κλίσεων και ίσως ίσως λέω εγώ λόγο ασυμβατότητας συσκευής τηλεφώνου ή να έχει πάθει κάποια δυσλειτουργία και να στέλνει λάθος σήματα το τηλέφωνο στο μόντεμ οτι κ καλά πατήθηκε το R3. Όποτε μπαίνει η συνδιάσκεψη. Ποιο λογικό είναι το μόντεμ να έχει πάθει την δυσλειτουργία βέβαια. Καλό είναι η αφαίρεση τηλ.συσκευων, μπαταριών για κάποιο διάστημα, ασύρματα τηλ reset και reset και στο μόντεμ. Όλα αυτά να μην υπάρχει επιστροφή σήματος μεσώ σπλιτερ σε άλλο χώρο εκτός μόντεμ, όπως είπαν πιο πάνω. Και ο θεός βοηθός. 

Ένας φίλος μου είχε τρέλες ώρες κλίσεις στο τηλέφωνο του από περίεργους αριθμούς και τελικά ήταν υπευθυνο το tg782 μόντεμ του!

Γινόταν σε κάθε κλίση σας; Μονό προς αυτόν; Μένει κοντά σου, δηλαδή έχετε ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ (αυτό αν κ οι δυο σας έχετε επιστροφή με σπλιτερ);

----------


## alieus

Το μόντεμ μου είναι διετίας ως προς τον χρόνο που το παρέλαβα, αν μου είχαν στείλει από την αρχή μεταχειρισμένο, δεν ξέρω. Το ίδιο έχει και ο φίλος που είναι νέος συνδρομητής cyta , περίπου δίμηνο.  Είναι αυτά της ΖΤΕ, το ακριβές μοντέλο φαίνεται στα στοιχεία μου. Τώρα, η απόσταση μεταξύ μας σε ευθεία γραμμή δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από χιλιόμετρο, το καφαο κατά 99% είναι διαφορετικό. Πριν την σύνδεσή του με cyta ήταν με άλλη εταιρεία, wind συγκεκριμμένα, το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε με την νέα σύνδεση στην cyta. Δεν μου έχει τύχει με κανέναν άλλο συνομιλητή μου  ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου. Γινόταν σε συνομιλία μόνο μαζί του ανεξαρτητα ποιός πρωτοκαλεσε και μόνο  σε κλήσεις που  απευθύνονταν προς αυτόν την ώρα που μίλαγε μαζί μου. Έκανε  όπως τον καθοδήγησαν, παρόμοια με αυτά που συμβουλεύεις και so far so good.  Αν ξαναγίνει, ειλικρινά εύχομαι να μην ξαναγίνει, ένας από τους δύο θα μπει στην διαδικασία αλλαγής παρόχου να γλυτώσουμε τα... μαχαιρώματα από "απατημενους/ες"  ή να μαθαίνουμε ξαφνικά ότι είμαστε επιχειρηματίες και να πάμε να παραλάβουμε το ...POS που παραγγείλαμε από την card link! Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου

----------


## Godian

Μετά από μια βδομάδα και κάτι που έχει μεταφέρει το ρουτερ δίπλα στη μπριζα τηλεφώνου θέλω να πω ότι υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά και στους ping μου και στον εύκολο συγχρονισμό του ρούτερ που είχα πρόβλημα. 
Να θυμίσω ότι το ρουτερ τον είχαμε μέσα στο δωμάτια μόλις με 25 μέτρα καλώδιο. 12 μέτρα απόσταση ήταν αλλά είχα πάρει μεγάλο τότε πριν 14 χρόνια. 
Τώρα που πήγα καλώδιο ftp ethernet 15m στο δωμάτιο γιατί ήθελα να συνδέσω το ps4 θέλεις να πω οτι όλα είναι ι καλά και τζάμπα θα άλλαζα ρουτερ

----------


## galotzas

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο τοπικ το ποσταρω εδω. Αλλαξα μοντεμ για να τεσταρω κατι,  και στην ενοτητα routing βλεπω αυτο. Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι εννοει remote ip και που ωφελει ?

=========================================================

#	Dest IP	Mask	Gateway IP	Metric	Device	Edit	Drop
0	46.103.127.1	255.255.255.255	0.0.0.0	0	ppp0	 	 
1	10.10.75.0	255.255.255.0	0.0.0.0	0	br0	 	 
2	127.0.0.0	255.255.0.0	0.0.0.0	0	lo	 	 
3	239.0.0.0	255.0.0.0	0.0.0.0	0	br0	 	 
4	0.0.0.0	0.0.0.0	46.103.127.1	0	ppp0	 	 

=========================================================

Jan  1 00:06:29 syslog: local  IP address 78.87.102.114
Jan  1 00:06:29 syslog: remote IP address 46.103.127.1



IP Address  78.87.102.114
Subnet Mask  255.255.255.255
Default Gateway  46.103.127.1


Στο επομενο ρεσταρτ το 46.103.127.1 εγινε 46.103.127.3

----------


## villager

...λογικά ο bras είναι της cyta που σε εξυπηρετεί για να βγεις στον έξω κόσμο του νετ!

edit: μάλλον oxi το πρώτο hop πριν τον bras, όποτε ίσως radius etc.

----------


## SfH

> Για να μην ανοιγω νεο τοπικ το ποσταρω εδω. Αλλαξα μοντεμ για να τεσταρω κατι,  και στην ενοτητα routing βλεπω αυτο. Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι εννοει remote ip και που ωφελει ?
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> #	Dest IP	Mask	Gateway IP	Metric	Device	Edit	Drop
> 0	46.103.127.1	255.255.255.255	0.0.0.0	0	ppp0	 	 
> 1	10.10.75.0	255.255.255.0	0.0.0.0	0	br0	 	 
> 2	127.0.0.0	255.255.0.0	0.0.0.0	0	lo	 	 
> 3	239.0.0.0	255.0.0.0	0.0.0.0	0	br0	 	 
> ...


Είναι η IP του bras, του αμέσως επόμενου router μετά από τον δικό σου. Άλλαξε μετά το restart γιατί συνδέθηκες σε διαφορετικό.

----------


## galotzas

Το φανταστηκα πως θα ηταν κατι τέτοιο. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Το λάθος, είναι οτι μιλάς μαζί τους.
> Αν επικοινωνούσες γραπτώς (e-mail), οι απαντήσεις θά 'τανε διαφορετικές.
> 
> Και μπορούν να σταθούν σε οποιαδήποτε νομική διεκδίκηση.
> Με τα προφορικά, δεν.


Έχω στείλει πριν ένα μήνα email παραπόνων στη Cyta για χρεώσεις και δεν έχω απάντηση ακόμη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Συνακρόαση στο VoIP, κανονικά, δεν γίνεται να έχεις. Γίνεται να έχεις, ΜΟΝΟ αν έχεις επιστροφή σήματος με Splitter και ΜΟΝΟ αν υπάρχει επαφή της γραμμής σου, με μια άλλη. Αν έχεις όντως επιστροφή σήματος με Splitter, μάλλον παίζει αυτό το σενάριο. Ξαναπάρε και πες τους αυτό το πράγμα...


Έχει γίνει σε μένα, ακούγαμε και μιλούσαμε 3 άτομα. Δεν έχω ούτε splitter, ούτε ποώθηση κλίσεων ούτε συνδιάσκεψη, ούτε επαφή γραμμής (εντός 10 οικοδομικών τετραγώνων τουλάχιστον).

----------


## LikeABoss

http://www.kathimerini.gr/916771/art...allagh-metoxwn


*Spoiler:*




 :hello:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> http://www.kathimerini.gr/916771/art...allagh-metoxwn
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Φαινόταν ότι εκεί θα καταλήξει. Τουλάχιστον η WIND θα αποκτήσει κι άλλες IP και ίσως δεν της χρειάζεται το ΝΑΤ.  :Laughing:

----------


## You lied

Δύσκολα.

Τεχνολογικά δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν αυτές οι 2 εταιρείες, θα είναι ολέθριο και για τις 2.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δύσκολο το βλέπω

Οι διοικούντες την Ευρώπη υποχρεώνουν τους διοικούμενους να επικεντρωθούν στην εσωτερική τους αγορά και να πουλήσων θυγατρικές και επενδύσεις στο εξωτερικό.

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η cyta κύπρου πουλάει την cyta ελλάδας.
To να πουλήσει την cyta ελλάδας και να βρεθεί με μετοχές wind, δεν αλλάζει και σπουδαία πράγματα.

Εκτός κι αν αμέσως μετά πουλήσει της μετοχές wind σε τιμές χρηματιστηρίου  :Razz: 

Για τον ΟΤΕ και τις ξένες επενδύσεις του ούτε λόγος, αφού και δεν είναι κρατικός και διοικεί η DT

ΥΓ Μόλις χθες πουλήθηκε σε ξένους και η τελευταία ασφαλιστική συστημικής τράπεζας, η Εθνική Ασφαλιστική

----------


## dim_up

το υπουργειο οικονομικων επιβεβαιωνει οτι βρισκετε σε επαφη με την wind αλλα και με αλλες εταιριες

https://politis.com.cy/article/epane...llas-stin-wind

τι πιθανοτητες λετε υπαρχουν να κανει τροποποιηση τιμολογιων να φυγουμε αν τελικα καταληξει στην wind?  :ROFL:

----------


## Atheros

> τι πιθανοτητες λετε υπαρχουν να κανει τροποποιηση τιμολογιων να φυγουμε αν τελικα καταληξει στην wind?


Λοιπόν, εγώ έκανα σούπερ deal με τη cyta για 2 χρόνια στα 15,30€ Άν η Wind το διατηρήσει θα μείνω, άν μου πεί άκυρο θα πληρώνεις παραπάνω, έστω και 1 Ευρώ, θα φύγω αρνούμενος οποιαδήποτε αντιπροσφορά και να μου κάνει και θα πάω  cosmote.Ας πληρώνω παραπάνω εκεί. Δεν πειράζει.

----------


## You lied

> Λοιπόν, εγώ έκανα σούπερ deal με τη cyta για 2 χρόνια στα 15,30€ Άν η Wind το διατηρήσει θα μείνω, άν μου πεί άκυρο θα πληρώνεις παραπάνω, έστω και 1 Ευρώ, θα φύγω αρνούμενος οποιαδήποτε αντιπροσφορά και να μου κάνει και θα πάω  cosmote.Ας πληρώνω παραπάνω εκεί. Δεν πειράζει.


Αυτό θεωρώ είναι αυτονόητο. Και εγώ ομοίως θα πράξω. Μετά απο καμία 5ετία, επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ, με όποιο κόστος.

Αυτό το 15,30€ πώς το πήρες ρε θηρίο; Έχει κινητά; Εγώ δίνω 22€.

----------


## dim_up

πιστευω οποιος και αν την παρει εν τελει θα περασουμε μερες hol-voda στην αρχη με τραγικα θεματα στο ιντερνετ.τωρα μπορει να ειναι κ ηλιθια η σκεψη μου αλλα αν γινει εξαγορα απο αλλη εταιρια γινεται να μην εχουμε δικαιωμα να φυγουμε αζημιως απο την στιγμη που με την cyta ηταν που ειχαμε συναψει συμβολαιο?

----------


## sakels

προς wind φαινεται να πηγαινει η cyta...

http://www.news.gr/oikonomia/article...ta-hellas.html

----------


## dim_up

Καμία απόφαση που αφορά τη Cyta Hellas δεν πρόκειται να ληφθεί πριν την ολοκλήρωση της μελέτης που είναι σε εξέλιξη
https://www.inbusinessnews.com/inbus...th-cyta-hellas

----------


## Atheros

> Αυτό θεωρώ είναι αυτονόητο. Και εγώ ομοίως θα πράξω. Μετά απο καμία 5ετία, επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ, με όποιο κόστος.
> 
> Αυτό το 15,30€ πώς το πήρες ρε θηρίο; Έχει κινητά; Εγώ δίνω 22€.


Με κατάφεραν οι τηλεπωλητές το Μάιο και έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στη wind με 18,90.Με πήρε η cyta και μου έκανε αντιπροσφορά με 15,30€ (15,80 - 0,50 επειδή έχω ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, κι αν βάλω και πάγια τραπεζική εντολή θα πέσει στα 14,80€)εώς 24Mbps  απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 λεπτά κινητα για 2 χρόνια.Δέχτηκα ,ακύρωσα την φορητότητα και επικοινώνησα με τη cyta 2 φορες για να κατοχυρώσω την αντιπροσφορά.Αυτό είναι όλο.Δεν έστησα κάποιο σκηνικό, θα μπορούσε να μη με ενοχλήσει καθόλου και τώρα να βρισκόμουν στη wind.Τώρα αν ξεπουληθεί ή συγχωνευθεί και το νέο αφεντικό ακυρώσει τη συμφωνία, θα γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ και δε με ενδιαφέρει το κόστος.Άν την τηρήσουν θα παραμείνω κανονικότατα και δε φεύγω.

----------


## sakisvele

Το συμβολαιο μου ληγει 04-09-17.
Εχω 2 αριθμους στην ιδια γραμμη εώς 24Mbps απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 λεπτά κινητα .
Τι προσφορα μπορω να παρω εφοσον τωρα πληρωνω 35.50 και πως.
Δωστε μου καποιο εξωτ. πωλητη να επικοινωνήσω.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Το συμβολαιο μου ληγει 04-09-17.
> Εχω 2 αριθμους στην ιδια γραμμη εώς 24Mbps απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 λεπτά κινητα .
> Τι προσφορα μπορω να παρω εφοσον τωρα πληρωνω 35.50 και πως.
> Δωστε μου καποιο εξωτ. πωλητη να επικοινωνήσω.


2 μηνες πιο πριν κανενας δεν μπορει να σου δωσει τιμη. Οι εταιρειες τρεχουν συνηθως μηνιαιες προσφορες .Ξεκινα το ψαξιμο μετα τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο.

----------


## You lied

> 2 μηνες πιο πριν κανενας δεν μπορει να σου δωσει τιμη. Οι εταιρειες τρεχουν συνηθως μηνιαιες προσφορες .Ξεκινα το ψαξιμο μετα τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο.


Εγώ πήρα καιρό πρίν λήξει το συμβόλαιο, νομίζω είχα 4-5 μήνες ακόμη, τους είπα οτι θα φύγω και μου έκαναν προσφορά. 

@sakisvele βαλε να σε παρουν αυτόι απο το σάιτ τους.

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ θα πάω κοσμοτε άμα την πάρει η wind. Τραγικά ping σε online game

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ πήρα καιρό πρίν λήξει το συμβόλαιο, νομίζω είχα 4-5 μήνες ακόμη, τους είπα οτι θα φύγω και μου έκαναν προσφορά. 
> 
> @sakisvele βαλε να σε παρουν αυτόι απο το σάιτ τους.


Αυτό δέ γίνεται με τη καμία. Τους πήρες μισό χρόνο πριν και σου έκαναν προσφορά;;; καί περίμενες 5 μήνες για να ισχύσει το νέο συμβόλαιο;;

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Εγώ πήρα καιρό πρίν λήξει το συμβόλαιο, νομίζω είχα 4-5 μήνες ακόμη, τους είπα οτι θα φύγω και μου έκαναν προσφορά. 
> 
> @sakisvele βαλε να σε παρουν αυτόι απο το σάιτ τους.


μονο σε φοιτητικο πακετο εχω δει να γινεται  ,αλλα με μικροτερο χρονικο διαστημα,παραγγελια τελη Νοεμβριου και συνδεση Ιανουαριο, λογω απουσιας του ενδιαφερομενου την περιοδο των γιορτων....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και εγώ θα πάω κοσμοτε άμα την πάρει η wind. Τραγικά ping σε online game


Εγώ τραγικά Ping σε online games, έχω δει μόνο με τη Cyta. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται το ρούτερ της Technicolor, που ακόμα δεν το έχω αλλάξει... 

Υ.Γ. Ακόμα και με ΟΤΕ ADSL των 2 Mbps στο χωριό, που κολλάει συνεχώς, έχω πολύ καλύτερα Ping.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ τραγικά Ping σε online games, έχω δει μόνο με τη Cyta. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται το ρούτερ της Technicolor, που ακόμα δεν το έχω αλλάξει... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ακόμα και με ΟΤΕ ADSL των 2 Mbps στο χωριό, που κολλάει συνεχώς, έχω πολύ καλύτερα Ping.


Δεν αποκλείεται να φταίει το Technicolor τους. Εμείς στο γραφείο είχαμε μέχρι πρότινος και μια adsl απο Cyta που συγχρόνιζε περίπου στα 15mbps και δεν είχαμε ποτέ θέματα με ping και χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Το Technicolor ήταν σε bridge και είχαμε για router ένα Mikrotik.

Πάρε ένα καλύτερο router, ζήτα να σου γυρίσουν το Technicolor σε bridge και δοκίμασε με αυτό. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα. Η τηλεφωνία θα συνεχίσει να βγαίνει από το Technicolor.

Μπορείς επίσης αν θες να δοκιμάσεις ένα άλλο modem/router πριν δώσεις χρήματα ώστε να δεις αν βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Όμως όπως και να έχει αν θες την τηλεφωνία τους πρέπει να κρατήσεις και το Technicolor έστω και σε bridge

----------


## You lied

> Αυτό δέ γίνεται με τη καμία. Τους πήρες μισό χρόνο πριν και σου έκαναν προσφορά;;; καί περίμενες 5 μήνες για να ισχύσει το νέο συμβόλαιο;;


Πως δεν γίνεται, αφού το έκανα; Απλά η 2ετή δέσμευσή μου ξεκίνησε απο τότε.

----------


## heavysmok

> Εγώ τραγικά Ping σε online games, έχω δει μόνο με τη Cyta. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται το ρούτερ της Technicolor, που ακόμα δεν το έχω αλλάξει... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ακόμα και με ΟΤΕ ADSL των 2 Mbps στο χωριό, που κολλάει συνεχώς, έχω πολύ καλύτερα Ping.


Καλημέρα, ίσως το ρουτεράκι να σου κάνει την κασκαρίκα 

*Quake Live Frankfurt:*

PS C:\Users\heavysmok> ping 84.200.38.142

Pinging 84.200.38.142 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=57
Reply from 84.200.38.142: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 84.200.38.142:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% l
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 56ms

*World Of Tanks Bavaria:*

PS C:\Users\heavysmok> ping 92.223.1.92

Pinging 92.223.1.92 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 92.223.1.92:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% l
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 55ms

*LoL EUNE :*

PS C:\Users\heavysmok> ping 104.160.142.3

Pinging 104.160.142.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 104.160.142.3: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=58
Reply from 104.160.142.3: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=58
Reply from 104.160.142.3: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=58
Reply from 104.160.142.3: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 104.160.142.3:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% l
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms

Υ.Γ Μόνο τραγικά δεν τα λες :ρ

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Δύσκολα.
> Τεχνολογικά δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν αυτές οι 2 εταιρείες, θα είναι ολέθριο και για τις 2.


Για τους πελάτες να δεις πόσο ολέθριο θα είναι!!!

----------


## Valder

Κάθε μια ώρα κάτω το λίνκ με το κέντρο. Κάθε παρα δέκα περίπου γίνεται ένας αχταρμάς. Τι παίζει; Έχουμε τίποτα εργασίες δικτύου ή προβλήματα;

Update: Απο 9 ΠΑΡΑ ΔΕΚΑ (τυχαίο πάλι; ) έχω αποσυνδέσεις του DSL link, τρελά FEC errors 5000-6000/sec προς στιγμή σύνδεση με άθλιες ταχύτητες, μετα επαναφορά σε καλές, μετά ξανα αποσύνδεση και ολο το πανηγύρι απ την αρχή. Ενα ΦΡΙΚΤΟ 24ωρο με δαύτους.

----------


## alieus

Σέρνεται τελευταία (1-1,5 μήνα) ή ειναι η ιδέα μου;

----------


## Godian

> Σέρνεται τελευταία (1-1,5 μήνα) ή ειναι η ιδέα μου;


Εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη όλα καλά. Φύγανε πολλοί διακοπές και έχω υποδειγματικα pings

----------


## Valder

Βλαβούλες; Βλαβούλες; Δε μπορούμε χωρίς να μπινελικώσουμε μια μέρα... Γκρεμίστηκε το σύμπαν πάλι μεσημεριάτικα. :Thumb down: 

Ακόμα τα ίδια. Παρατηρω οτι όταν παίρνει ΙΡ 176.Χ.Χ.Χ δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα, ούτε καν βρίσκει σε tracert το δεύτερο χοπ, μόνο το τρίτο στον brasl3 κάτι, ενω όταν ξαναπαίρνει ΙΡ 46.Χ.Χ.Χ συνέρχεται.

Edit 2: Κάθε 10 λεπτά αποσυνδέσεις. Κάτι σοβαρό παίζει.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Βλαβούλες; Βλαβούλες; Δε μπορούμε χωρίς να μπινελικώσουμε μια μέρα... Γκρεμίστηκε το σύμπαν πάλι μεσημεριάτικα.
> 
> Ακόμα τα ίδια. Παρατηρω οτι όταν παίρνει ΙΡ 176.Χ.Χ.Χ δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα, ούτε καν βρίσκει σε tracert το δεύτερο χοπ, μόνο το τρίτο στον brasl3 κάτι, ενω όταν ξαναπαίρνει ΙΡ 46.Χ.Χ.Χ συνέρχεται.
> 
> Edit 2: Κάθε 10 λεπτά αποσυνδέσεις. Κάτι σοβαρό παίζει.


Στο ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο που είμαστε, εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Valder

> Στο ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο που είμαστε, εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.


Να σαι καλά ρε μεγάλε! :Respekt:  Τους έστειλα πριν μια ώρα μέηλ να δουμε!

----------


## manospcistas

Τα ίδια κι εδώ, Κρήτη, οπότε μιλάμε για γενικό θέμα. Εγώ το παρατηρώ στο range 78.87.xx.xx, και μάλιστα μια από τις συνδέσεις βρίσκεται σε απομακρυσμένο χώρο και έχω πάει δυο φορές σήμερα για restart...
Έστειλα mail στο techsupport, ελπίζω να ασχοληθούν

----------


## Valder

Εμένα κάνει και κάτι άλλο σήμερα περίεργο που δεν το χω ξαναδεί. Προσπαθεί το ΖΤΕ να πάρει ΙΡ και εαν δεν τα καταφέρει χτυπάει reboot από μόνο του και σβήνουν όλα και μετα ξαναξεκινάει από μόνο του. Είναι στανταράκι το 10λεπτο που λέω, κρεμάνε όλα και ξανα απο την αρχή.

----------


## manospcistas

Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το 13811. Μιλάμε πλέον και επιβεβαιωμένα για γενική βλάβη η οποία επηρεάζει χιλιάδες συνδρομητές. Να κάνουμε υπομονή καθώς εργάζονται πάνω στο πρόβλημα αλλά δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι άλλο ούτε πότε θα επιλυθεί.

----------


## Valder

> Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το 13811. Μιλάμε πλέον και επιβεβαιωμένα για γενική βλάβη η οποία επηρεάζει χιλιάδες συνδρομητές. Να κάνουμε υπομονή καθώς εργάζονται πάνω στο πρόβλημα αλλά δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι άλλο ούτε πότε θα επιλυθεί.


Μάνο ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Μπράβο τους που το φτιάχνουν, άιντε να δουμε, θα την κάνουμε την υπομονή! :Razz: 

ΥΓ: Με πήραν κι εμένα από το 13811 αλλά δεν επιβεβαίωσε ο συγκεκριμένος υπάλληλος κάτι γενικό. Μου είπε να αλλάξω μπρίζα μήπως δεν παίρνει σωστά ρεύμα από το πολύμπριζο. Λογικό μου ακούστηκε, το έκανα αλλά τζίφος, πάλι αποσυνδέσεις. Τείνω να εμπιστευτώ το ποστ του Μάνου.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Να και μια φορα που δεν με επιασε η βλαβη.... ip απο 46.......

----------


## galotzas

Εμενα οχι μονο δεν με επιασε (πρωτη φορα) αλλα συγχρονισε και ψηλα..!! 10.200 .
Τωρα αυτο με το ip range δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πως εχει σημασία.

----------


## Valder

> Εμενα οχι μονο δεν με επιασε (πρωτη φορα) αλλα συγχρονισε και ψηλα..!! 10.200 .
> Τωρα αυτο με το ip range δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πως εχει σημασία.


Ναι ίσως να μην έχει. Θα βλέπουν οι γνώστες αυτά που γράφω στα πόστ μου και θα τους φεύγουν τα μάτια απ' το κρανίο από τα γέλια. :Razz: 

Ακόμα δίνει πόνο. Όχι τόσο έντονα όσο πριν, (μια στο μισάωρο αντί για κάθε τέταρτο) αλλά δίνει. Από αύριο τα νεότερα φαντάζομαι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Εμενα οχι μονο δεν με επιασε (πρωτη φορα) αλλα συγχρονισε και ψηλα..!! 10.200 .
> Τωρα αυτο με το ip range δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πως εχει σημασία.


Λογικο, αν σκεφτεις οτι πολλοι απο τους γειτονες σου τρωνε reboots με το κιλο και "φυσανε" λιγοτερο θορυβο στις γραμμες  :Razz:

----------


## galotzas

> Λογικο, αν σκεφτεις οτι πολλοι απο τους γειτονες σου τρωνε reboots με το κιλο και "φυσανε" λιγοτερο θορυβο στις γραμμες


Ναι σιγουρα παίζει ρολο αλλα εχω δει και αρκετη διαφορά απο τοτε που το γυρισα σε bridge mode

----------


## amyntas

Εμένα εδώ και 3 μέρες συγχρονίζει  συνεχώς στα 2800  από 15600

----------


## amyntas

ακομα τίποτα

----------


## Godian

> ακομα τίποτα


Πήρες κανένα τηλέφωνο;;;

----------


## amyntas

> Πήρες κανένα τηλέφωνο;;;


13811  δεν βγαζει με τίποτα ,όλοι οι εκπροσωποι τους πίνουν τον καφέ τους,εριξαν και την υποτυπώδη ταχύτητα απο 2800/180 σε 1023/180

----------


## uncle_nontas

Δεν πίνουν τον καφέ τους,πρεπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποια περιοχή της Αθήνας. Ριζούπολη δεν έχουμε ΝΕΤ και εξερχόμενες, αλλά έχουμε κανονικά εισερχόμενες. Βγάζει ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα ότι προσωρινά μπορούμε να καλούμε μονο 13877 και 13811. Γενικότερα δεν έχουμε wan ip στο 8/35

----------


## t300

Είμαι πελάτης από το 2009 χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Φέτος το καλοκαίρι μετά από καλή προσφορά αποφάσισα να φύγω για ΟΤΕ όπου παρέμεινα για λίγες μόνο ημέρες πριν επιστρέψω πάλι στη cyta (λόγω αντιεπαγγελματικής-ερασιτεχνικής αντιμετώπισής μου από τον ΟΤΕ).

Από τη σύντομη αυτή γεύση που πήρα, οφείλω να αναγνωρίσω ότι η αντιμετώπιση που έχω από την εξυπηρέτηση της cyta (είτε στο εμπορικό τμήμα, είτε στο τεχνικό) είναι *άψογη* και *άκρως επαγγελματική* σε όποιο πρόβλημα κι αν έχει προκύψει.
Ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση μου κάνει η κατάρτιση των υπαλλήλων της, με τους οποίους έτυχε να συνομιλήσω κάθε φορά. Λακωνικοί, με πλήρη όμως κατανόηση και εξήγηση των θεμάτων και άμεση επίλυσή τους.

Λάθη πάντα γίνονται αλλά έχει σημασία ο τρόπος με τον οποίο κάποιος τα αντιμετωπίζει και προσπαθεί να τα διορθώσει, και σε αυτό, στη δική μου περίπτωση (σε 2 διαφορετικές γραμμές), η cyta έχει αποδειχθεί επαγγελματίας.

Εύχομαι να συνεχίσετε την πολύ καλή προσπάθειά σας.

----------


## galotzas

Συγνωμη φιλε μου και με ολο το θαρος. 
Δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτο που λες και εγω εχω εξυπηρετηθει αμεσα ολες τις φορες , αλλα πως μπορεις να εισαι τοσο ευχαριστημενος πληρωνοντας 20-25 ευρω το μηνα για  να εχεις 4096(συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια του προφιλ σου παντα)

----------


## t300

Έχω γυρίσει σε γραμμή 24mbps χωρίς να ενημερώσω το προφίλ.

----------


## galotzas

Α ενταξει πασο τοτε.
Παντως περαν του συγχρονισμου που εχει προβληματα (και στους dns),  σε ολα τα αλλα ειναι αψογη   :Smile:

----------


## Godian

> Α ενταξει πασο τοτε.
> Παντως περαν του συγχρονισμου που εχει προβληματα (και στους dns),  σε ολα τα αλλα ειναι αψογη


Και τα ping σε online game είναι θεικα

----------


## panosb26

Μην ανησυχείτε ρε παιδιά,σε λίγο καιρό θα είστε σε Wind οπότε δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα.......

----------


## Atheros

> Μην ανησυχείτε ρε παιδιά,σε λίγο καιρό θα είστε σε Wind οπότε δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα.......


΄΄Αμα την πάρει η Wind....δρόμο!!! Πλώρη για Winet...https://winet.grμε ασύρματο ίντερνετ 100/100

----------


## Godian

> Μην ανησυχείτε ρε παιδιά,σε λίγο καιρό θα είστε σε Wind οπότε δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα.......


Άμα τη πάρει ή wind φεύγω για cosmote

----------


## galotzas

Ποια WIND? Αυτη που δινει lan ip στον εξω κοσμο?  Κονομησαμε...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ΄΄Αμα την πάρει η Wind....δρόμο!!! Πλώρη για Winet...https://winet.grμε ασύρματο ίντερνετ 100/100




Off Topic


		 Προτιμάς δηλαδή να πας σε μια εταιρεία, που δεν έχει καν διεύθυνση στο site της, ούτε αναφέρει που έχει υπηρεσίες;  :Blink:  Αν αρχίσει τώρα το σκάψιμο, με τη γραφειοκρατία του Ελλαδιστάν, ούτε σε 5 χρόνια δε θα σε καλύψει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Χθες που γυρησα απο διακοπες ειχα τρομερο προβλημα με την συνδεση αρχικα ειχε ιντερνετ (το εικονιδιο κατω δεξια τουλαχιστον ηταν νορμαλ) αλλα δεν εμπαινε καν σε σαητ, ενω η τηλεφωνια ειχε τρομερο θορυβο! Δοκιμασα τα παντα (ρεμπουτ, ρισετ κτλ) δεν εφτιαξε, καποια στιγμη εφτιαξε αλλα μετα εγινε χειροτερο δεν υπηρχε καν ιντερνετ (το εικονιδιο ειχε χ).

Τα διαγνωστικα των windows μου ελεγαν δεν βρισκει DNS κτλ.

Σημερα αν και το πρωι ηταν τα ιδια τελικα τωρα εφτιαξε...

Ηταν το σοβαροτερο προβλημα που μου ειχε εμφανισει στους 4 μηνες που ειμαι στην εταιρια. Το πιο συνηθησμενο ειναι δεν ανταποκρινεται η σελιδα αλλα υπηρχει ιντερνετ, ενω μια φορα δεν ειχε ιντερνετ καν αλλα με μια απλη επανεκκινηση ρουτερ εφτιαξε.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΄΄Αμα την πάρει η Wind....δρόμο!!! Πλώρη για Winet...https://winet.grμε ασύρματο ίντερνετ 100/100


Ε: Καλύπτεται η περιοχή μου από το δίκτυο της WINET HELLAS?

Α: Μετά την υποβολή της αίτησης, εντός σύντομου χρονικού διαστήματος θα σας έχουμε απαντήση σχετικά με το αν μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε σε σύνδεση με το δίκτυό μας.

FAQ Σοβαρης εταιριας... Η αλλη εταιρια στην Θεσσαλονικη μπορει να ειναι μικρη αλλα σου λεει αναλυτικα ποιες περιοχες εξυπηρετει...

----------


## galotzas

Εξακολουθει και εχει προβληματα μηνες τωρα με τους dns.

----------


## galotzas

Εχει κανεις ιδεα τι ακριβως συμβαινει εδω?

----------


## amyntas

Χτες ήρθε τεχνικός cyta εβλαε ενα μηχανηματακι στην γραμμή και αποχώρησε  εντός πεντάλεπτου ,χτες ήρθαν τεχνικοί τις cosmote  κοίταξαν  ένα κουτακι στον τοίχο του γειτονικού σπιτιού από προέρχεται και  το καλώδιο  το δικού μου ,΄τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν θα δώσουν βλάβη στο "δίκτυο¨"  σήμερα ήρθαν 2 συνεργεία με 2 αγροτικά ξαναείδαν το κουτάκι και  συνειδητοποιησαν οτι η βλάβη προέρχεται από μια τρύπα που ειχαν ανοιξει πριν καμια 20 μερες για να επιδιορθώσουν άλλη βλάβη  ,βέβαια όταν ήρθε η ώρα να πιάσουν τα φτυάρια το ωραριο είχε τελειώσει και αποχώρησαν, οπότε  αναμένω

----------


## darkmoon

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα δεν μπορείς να δεις βίντεο στο youtube.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

συνδέθηκα σήμερα στα Βριλήσσια με double play με την προοπτική στο άμεσο μέλλον να βάλω VDSL .. μια χαρα τα στατιστικά της γραμμής αλλά και η ταχύτητα.
θα δούμε στο μέλλον.

----------


## Godian

> συνδέθηκα σήμερα στα Βριλήσσια με double play με την προοπτική στο άμεσο μέλλον να βάλω VDSL .. μια χαρα τα στατιστικά της γραμμής αλλά και η ταχύτητα.
> θα δούμε στο μέλλον.


τι στατιστικά εχεις φιλε μου?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> τι στατιστικά εχεις φιλε μου?


Actual Rate(Up/Down) *964/10173 kbps* 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 964/11424 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 7.9/6.6 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 21.2/39 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 12.3/0 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 4/64 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 2/8 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0.5/1.2 symbols 
Profile N/A 
Showtime Start 5 h 35 min 57 s 
LinkEncap G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/36 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0

η γραμμή εκεί πάντα παίζει απο 10 - 12 mbps ... 

απο errors πάντως ελάχιστα

πιο γρήγορο σε πραγματική χρήση απο ΟΤΕ..

----------


## Godian

> Actual Rate(Up/Down) *964/10173 kbps* 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 964/11424 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 7.9/6.6 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 21.2/39 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 12.3/0 dBm 
> Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
> Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 4/64 
> Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 2/8 ms 
> INP(Up/Down) 0.5/1.2 symbols 
> ...


Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε μου. Εγω 17 θορυβο εχω και κλειδωνω στα 11

- - - Updated - - -

Εγω δε φευγω μονο και μονο για τα pings που εχω στα online game . ειναι πολυ καλα .

----------


## dim_up

Ξεκίνησαν οι διαδικασίες για την πώληση της  cyta
http://capital.sigmalive.com/story/12739645
Κρίμα ..αλλα εδω που την φτασαν ειναι μονοδρομος

----------


## Pokas

> Ξεκίνησαν οι διαδικασίες για την πώληση της  cyta
> http://capital.sigmalive.com/story/12739645
> Κρίμα ..αλλα εδω που την φτασαν ειναι μονοδρομος


ποιοι την έφτασαν; η διοίκηση εννοείς;

----------


## dim_up

Nαι .οι δυο διοικήσεις,η εκει κ η εδώ

----------


## heavysmok

Κοίτα που θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στον "ακατονόμαστο" για να παίζουμε κανένα παιχνιδάκι  :Smile:

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Προτιμάς δηλαδή να πας σε μια εταιρεία, που δεν έχει καν διεύθυνση στο site της, ούτε αναφέρει που έχει υπηρεσίες; ...


Από τις άλλες που έχουν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την επικοινωνία;

----------


## bagtzim

μαλλον παει για wind η cyta..

----------


## Atheros

> μαλλον παει για wind η cyta..


Όχιιιιιιιιιι..............!!!!

----------


## You lied

> μαλλον παει για wind η cyta..


Και εμείς πίσω στον παλιό καλό ΟΤΕ.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Για ακόμα μια φορά, η Cyta αποδεικνύει το πόσο χάλια εταιρεία είναι... Δε φτάνει που έχω χαμηλό συγχρονισμό VDSL (το δήλωσα 2 φορές βλάβη), ενώ ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου και η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι πολύ καλά, δε φτάνει που μου έδωσαν μάπα ρούτερ και κολλάει το WiFi συνεχώς, δε φτάνει που δε μπορώ να βάλω δικό μου ρούτερ, δε φτάνει που μερικές φορές η ποιότητα κλήσης του σταθερού ακούγεται πιο χάλια και από κινητό (χωρίς να φταίει καμία συσκευή), δε φτάνει που ο λογαριασμός εκδίδεται κάθε 1η του μήνα και είναι διαθέσιμος για πληρωμή μετά τις 25 (!) στο ίντερνετ, τώρα επειδή ξέχασα να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό του Αυγούστου (στις λίγες μέρες προθεσμία που είχα), η Cyta μου έστειλε απειλητικό SMS, ότι αν δεν πληρώσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, θα μου κόψει όλες τις υπηρεσίες! Για 1 απλήρωτο λογαριασμό!!  :Blink: 

Αφού μπήκε ο Σεπτέμβριος και σίγουρα έχει εκδοθεί καινούργιος, τον άφησα του Αυγούστου απλήρωτο (αφού ξέχασα να πληρώσω πριν τις 31/8) για να τον πληρώσω συνολικά, μαζί με του Σεπτεμβρίου και να μη γίνει μπέρδεμα. Αλλά η Cyta έχει άλλα σχέδια! Πρώτη φορά τόσα χρόνια, ξέχασα λογαριασμό απλήρωτο (σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο) και θα μου τα κόψουν όλα... Το ωραίο είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν έχω τους κωδικούς για το My Cyta και το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο όνομα της μάνας μου, η οποία βρίσκεται μακριά και πρέπει να μιλήσει αυτή, χωρίς να ξέρει τι θα πει! 

Μακάρι να τα κόψουν όλα και να πάω να κάνω αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο με νέο αριθμό, να γλιτώσω από αυτούς...  :Thumb down:

----------


## stratus

> Για ακόμα μια φορά, η Cyta αποδεικνύει το πόσο χάλια εταιρεία είναι... Δε φτάνει που έχω χαμηλό συγχρονισμό VDSL (το δήλωσα 2 φορές βλάβη), ενώ ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου και η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι πολύ καλά, δε φτάνει που μου έδωσαν μάπα ρούτερ και κολλάει το WiFi συνεχώς, δε φτάνει που δε μπορώ να βάλω δικό μου ρούτερ, δε φτάνει που μερικές φορές η ποιότητα κλήσης του σταθερού ακούγεται πιο χάλια και από κινητό (χωρίς να φταίει καμία συσκευή), δε φτάνει που ο λογαριασμός εκδίδεται κάθε 1η του μήνα και είναι διαθέσιμος για πληρωμή μετά τις 25 (!) στο ίντερνετ, τώρα επειδή ξέχασα να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό του Αυγούστου (στις λίγες μέρες προθεσμία που είχα), η Cyta μου έστειλε απειλητικό SMS, ότι αν δεν πληρώσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, θα μου κόψει όλες τις υπηρεσίες! Για 1 απλήρωτο λογαριασμό!! 
> 
> Αφού μπήκε ο Σεπτέμβριος και σίγουρα έχει εκδοθεί καινούργιος, τον άφησα του Αυγούστου απλήρωτο (αφού ξέχασα να πληρώσω πριν τις 31/8) για να τον πληρώσω συνολικά, μαζί με του Σεπτεμβρίου και να μη γίνει μπέρδεμα. Αλλά η Cyta έχει άλλα σχέδια! Πρώτη φορά τόσα χρόνια, ξέχασα λογαριασμό απλήρωτο (σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο) και θα μου τα κόψουν όλα... Το ωραίο είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν έχω τους κωδικούς για το My Cyta και το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο όνομα της μάνας μου, η οποία βρίσκεται μακριά και πρέπει να μιλήσει αυτή, χωρίς να ξέρει τι θα πει! 
> 
> Μακάρι να τα κόψουν όλα και να πάω να κάνω αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο με νέο αριθμό, να γλιτώσω από αυτούς...


Φιλε ολες οι εταιρειες ενα μηνα να μην πληρωσεις στο κοβουν αμεσως.Την πατησα και εγω ετσι με τον ΟΤΕ.Ξεχασα να τον πληρωσω και ξυπνησα μια ωραια μερα χωρις τηλ.Πληρωσα και 5 ευρω επανασυνδεση,για ενα κουμπι που πατησε ενας υπαλληλος .

----------


## sdikr

> Για ακόμα μια φορά, η Cyta αποδεικνύει το πόσο χάλια εταιρεία είναι... Δε φτάνει που έχω χαμηλό συγχρονισμό VDSL (το δήλωσα 2 φορές βλάβη), ενώ ο θόρυβος της γραμμής μου και η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι πολύ καλά, δε φτάνει που μου έδωσαν μάπα ρούτερ και κολλάει το WiFi συνεχώς, δε φτάνει που δε μπορώ να βάλω δικό μου ρούτερ, δε φτάνει που μερικές φορές η ποιότητα κλήσης του σταθερού ακούγεται πιο χάλια και από κινητό (χωρίς να φταίει καμία συσκευή), δε φτάνει που ο λογαριασμός εκδίδεται κάθε 1η του μήνα και είναι διαθέσιμος για πληρωμή μετά τις 25 (!) στο ίντερνετ, τώρα επειδή ξέχασα να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό του Αυγούστου (στις λίγες μέρες προθεσμία που είχα), η Cyta μου έστειλε απειλητικό SMS, ότι αν δεν πληρώσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, θα μου κόψει όλες τις υπηρεσίες! Για 1 απλήρωτο λογαριασμό!! 
> 
> Αφού μπήκε ο Σεπτέμβριος και σίγουρα έχει εκδοθεί καινούργιος, τον άφησα του Αυγούστου απλήρωτο (αφού ξέχασα να πληρώσω πριν τις 31/8) για να τον πληρώσω συνολικά, μαζί με του Σεπτεμβρίου και να μη γίνει μπέρδεμα. Αλλά η Cyta έχει άλλα σχέδια! Πρώτη φορά τόσα χρόνια, ξέχασα λογαριασμό απλήρωτο (σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο) και θα μου τα κόψουν όλα... Το ωραίο είναι πως αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν έχω τους κωδικούς για το My Cyta και το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο όνομα της μάνας μου, η οποία βρίσκεται μακριά και πρέπει να μιλήσει αυτή, χωρίς να ξέρει τι θα πει! 
> 
> Μακάρι να τα κόψουν όλα και να πάω να κάνω αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο με νέο αριθμό, να γλιτώσω από αυτούς...


Ντροπή τους,  άκου εκει να κάνουν αυτό που λέει το συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψες

Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος, είναι υποχρέωση σου να πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό στην ώρα του,  να καταλάβουμε οτι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά όχι να τους ζητάς και τα ρέστα.

----------


## tsavman

Και εδώ ο λογαριασμός ήρθε διπλός για Ιούλη-Αύγουστο. Μάλλον λείπανε διακοπές όλοι.

Σήμερα έφυγε και υπογεγραμμένη αίτηση για Nova 50άρα. Λογικά θα με καλέσουν ( ; ) για αντιπροσφορά από Cyta, αλλά χωρίς δίκτυο VDSL θα πρέπει να μου δώσουν κάτι εξωπραγματικό (πχ 24άρα στα 15 ευρώ και νέο ρούτερ) για να σκεφτώ να παραμείνω.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ντροπή τους,  άκου εκει να κάνουν αυτό που λέει το συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψες
> 
> Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος, είναι υποχρέωση σου να πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό στην ώρα του,  να καταλάβουμε οτι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά όχι να τους ζητάς και τα ρέστα.


Ας μάθουνε πρώτα να βγάζουν και να *ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ* λογαριασμούς και μετά συζητάμε.
Προφανώς όταν ο πάροχος βγάζει και ειδοποιεί έγκαιρα για λογαριασμούς δικαιούται και να διακόψει.
Οχι όμως η cyta

----------


## sdikr

> Ας μάθουνε πρώτα να βγάζουν και να *ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ* λογαριασμούς και μετά συζητάμε.
> Προφανώς όταν ο πάροχος βγάζει και ειδοποιεί έγκαιρα για λογαριασμούς δικαιούται και να διακόψει.
> Οχι όμως η cyta


Δικαιολογίες,  απο την στιγμή που ξέρεις οτι το κάνουν έτσι, ξέρεις και τις ημερομηνίες, δεν το θυμάσαι μόνο όταν σου λένε θα σου κόψουμε τις υπηρεσίες, ούτε θυμάσαι τότε οτι δεν δουλεύει το wifi κλπ.

Στην τελική, κάνεις διακοπή και πας αλλού

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ντροπή τους,  άκου εκει να κάνουν αυτό που λέει το συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψες
> 
> Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος, είναι υποχρέωση σου να πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό στην ώρα του,  να καταλάβουμε οτι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά όχι να τους ζητάς και τα ρέστα.


Δεν ήξερα ότι το κόβουν μέσα σε ένα μήνα. Εδώ άλλο μέλος πριν λίγο καιρό, έκραζε τη Cyta που του έκοψε τις υπηρεσίες, έχοντας 4 (!) απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς. Εμένα θα μου τις κόψουν για 1, που έχω σκοπό να τον πληρώσω μαζί με τον επόμενο;  :Blink:  

Απλά φοβάμαι ότι αν τελικά πληρώσω τον Αύγουστο (αν βρω τους κωδικούς), μετά θα μου έρθει να τον πληρώσω πάλι μαζί με τον Σεπτέμβρη και τότε χαιρετίσματα...

- - - Updated - - -

*EDIT:*

*Τελικά βρέθηκε λύση!* Κοίταξα πάλι το e-mail με το λογαριασμό που μου είχαν στείλει και πρόσεξα πως έχει μέσα έναν κωδικό πληρωμής, που δε χρειάζεται Log In. Μπήκα σε ένα σύνδεσμο που έγραφε παρακάτω (χρειάστηκε να τον γράψω χειροκίνητα, γιατί δεν έμπαινε), μετά είχα πρόβλημα με το λάνθασμένο (!) ποσό πληρωμής (έπρεπε να σβήσω το σύμβολο του € για να το δεχτεί, αφού έριξα πρώτα μερικά μπινελίκια  :Razz:  ) και τελικά με άφησε να πληρώσω κανονικά!

Ελπίζω όταν έρθει και ο λογαριασμός του Σεπτέμβρη (στις 25 θα ανέβει, ενώ θα έχει εκδοθεί 1/9!!), να μη με περιμένει καμιά δυσάρεστη έκπληξη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Valder

> Δικαιολογίες,  απο την στιγμή που ξέρεις οτι το κάνουν έτσι, ξέρεις και τις ημερομηνίες, δεν το θυμάσαι μόνο όταν σου λένε θα σου κόψουμε τις υπηρεσίες, ούτε θυμάσαι τότε οτι δεν δουλεύει το wifi κλπ.
> 
> Στην τελική, κάνεις διακοπή και πας αλλού


Δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε sdikr. Δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο ένα άτομο αδυνατεί να διεκπεραιώσει μια οικονομική υποχρέωση σε αυθαίρετα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

Για τις όποιες τιμολογιακές αλλαγές υπάρχει πχ ο ένας μήνας για να διακόψεις την υπηρεσία. Γιατί να μην γίνεται το ίδιο και για έναν λογαριασμό; Και στην τελική αφού είναι μηνιαίος, ας υπάρχει έστω ένα 15νθήμερο προθεσμία.

Εδω όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα κομμάτι της υπηρεσίας το οποίο πάσχει. Σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα ότι μπορεί πάντα κάποιος να διακόψει και να πάει αλλού, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα σωστή η λογική "άμα δε σ αρέσει πήγαινε αλλού". Χάνεις έτσι τον πελάτη και εξακολουθείς να μην είσαι σωστός στη δουλειά σου.

Δεν είναι κβαντική φυσική το ζήτημα να αλλάζει αναλογα με το αν το παρακολουθεί ο παρατηρητής του ή όχι. Είναι μια σταθερά. Δηλαδή εαν φύγει ο Μήτσος από τη Συτα, πάλι χάλια θα είναι το λογιστήριο και πάλι λάθος πρακτικές θα εφαρμόζει.


Και για να το πάρουμε και πιό απλά το θέμα. Πες πως είσαι η Cyta και η κάθε Cyta. Όταν εκδίδεις ένα λογαριασμό 1η του μηνός και σου παίρνει έστω και 20 μέρες για να κάνεις την κουραστικότατη δουλειά άνευ μεσαζόντων εκτός εταιρίας (πχ ελτά) να ανεβάσεις ένα ρημάδι δικό σου PDF μερικών ΚΒ σε δικό σου σέρβερ, ε είσαι απλά ανοργάνωτος. Ειδικά δε όταν ενω εσυ καθυστερείς 20-25 μέρες για το πιό απλό πράγμα αλλά εξακολουθείς να απαιτείς από τον πελάτη να πληρώσει στις 30 του μήνα, με απειλή κοψίματος στο 15νθήμερο, ε είσαι και προκλητικός. Όχι εσύ, η εταιρία ξαναλέω.

Γενικά ο πολιτισμός, ο καπιταλισμός, οι προθεσμίες και γενικά η μπίζνες συμπεριφορά, ή θα ισχύουν για όλους και για όλα ή να λέμε τα πράγματα με τ ονομά τους.

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μια περιέργως συγχωρητική τάση στο μονόπλευρο μπιζνεσιλίκι, ανάλογα με το ποιός είναι το μεγάλο ψάρι.

"Να φοράς εσύ κοστούμι κάθε μέρα και να είσαι της φιλοσοφίας μας αλλά εμείς θα σου δίνουμε 360 το μήνα"
"Να πληρώνεις εσύ τον ΕΝΦΙΑ στην ώρα σου αλλά να μην έχεις σταλα υποδομές"
"Να πληρώνεις τα τηλέφωνά σου στην ώρα τους αλλά εμείς να εκδίδουμε λογαριασμό όποτε θέλουμε"



Βεβαίως αυτό δεν αναιρεί την υποχρέωση του πελάτη να είναι εν γένει συνεπής και να μη φεσώνει την τηλεπικοινωνιακή του εταιρία επίτηδες. Αυτό με το 4μηνο φέσι παραείναι καφριλίκι.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε sdikr. Δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τον λόγο για τον οποίο ένα άτομο αδυνατεί να διεκπεραιώσει μια οικονομική υποχρέωση σε αυθαίρετα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Για τις όποιες τιμολογιακές αλλαγές υπάρχει πχ ο ένας μήνας για να διακόψεις την υπηρεσία. Γιατί να μην γίνεται το ίδιο και για έναν λογαριασμό; Και στην τελική αφού είναι μηνιαίος, ας υπάρχει έστω ένα 15νθήμερο προθεσμία.
> 
> Εδω όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα κομμάτι της υπηρεσίας το οποίο πάσχει. Σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο στο θέμα ότι μπορεί πάντα κάποιος να διακόψει και να πάει αλλού, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα σωστή η λογική "άμα δε σ αρέσει πήγαινε αλλού". Χάνεις έτσι τον πελάτη και εξακολουθείς να μην είσαι σωστός στη δουλειά σου.
> 
> Δεν είναι κβαντική φυσική το ζήτημα να αλλάζει αναλογα με το αν το παρακολουθεί ο παρατηρητής του ή όχι. Είναι μια σταθερά. Δηλαδή εαν φύγει ο Μήτσος από τη Συτα, πάλι χάλια θα είναι το λογιστήριο και πάλι λάθος πρακτικές θα εφαρμόζει.
> 
> 
> ...


Τον γνωρίζω τον λόγο, σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει *ξέχασε* να τον πληρώσει,  μαζί με αυτό θεώρησε λογικό να τον πληρώσει μετά τις 25 του άλλου μήνα.
Μαζί όμως με το ότι ξέχασε να πληρώσει, τώρα που του λένε οτι θα του διακόψουνε τις υπηρεσίες, βάζει μέσα και το ότι έχει θέμα με την έκδοση λογαριασμών (όποτε το γνωρίζει), με την ταχύτητα και με το ασύρματο.

Αφού λοιπόν έχει τόσα προβλήματα θα έπρεπε να έχει φύγει. 





> Και για να το πάρουμε και πιό απλά το θέμα. Πες πως είσαι η Cyta και η  κάθε Cyta. Όταν εκδίδεις ένα λογαριασμό 1η του μηνός και σου παίρνει  έστω και 20 μέρες για να κάνεις την κουραστικότατη δουλειά άνευ  μεσαζόντων εκτός εταιρίας (πχ ελτά) να ανεβάσεις ένα ρημάδι δικό σου PDF  μερικών ΚΒ σε δικό σου σέρβερ, ε είσαι απλά ανοργάνωτος. Ειδικά δε όταν  ενω εσυ καθυστερείς 20-25 μέρες για το πιό απλό πράγμα αλλά  εξακολουθείς να απαιτείς από τον πελάτη να πληρώσει στις 30 του μήνα, με  απειλή κοψίματος στο 15νθήμερο, ε είσαι και προκλητικός. Όχι εσύ, η  εταιρία ξαναλέω.


Εσυ σαν πελάτης δεν ξέρεις οτι βγαίνει στις 1 του μηνός και ότι λογικά μέχρι τις 30 θα πρέπει να το πληρώσεις;
Θα αλλάξει κάτι αν έχεις το χαρτί απο τις 1 του μηνός; 

Οκ κάπου έχει θέμα η Cyta με την καθυστέρηση να σου στείλει τον έντυπο που πάλι θα πληρώσεις μετά τις 25 ακόμα και αν στο έστελνε στις 1 του μηνός.





> "Να φοράς εσύ κοστούμι κάθε μέρα και να είσαι της φιλοσοφίας μας αλλά εμείς θα σου δίνουμε 360 το μήνα"
> "Να πληρώνεις εσύ τον ΕΝΦΙΑ στην ώρα σου αλλά να μην έχεις σταλα υποδομές"
> "Να πληρώνεις τα τηλέφωνά σου στην ώρα τους αλλά εμείς να εκδίδουμε λογαριασμό όποτε θέλουμε"


Απλά πράγματα,  ναι αλλά και εκείνος το κάνει.... μετά λέμε γιατί όλα πάνε κατά διαόλου
5 λεπτά πάρκαρα στην ράμπα,  και  ο άλλος απέναντι διπλοπάρκαρε, αδικία  κλπ

Προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτά που μπορώ εγώ σωστά

----------


## Valder

> Τον γνωρίζω τον λόγο, σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει *ξέχασε* να τον πληρώσει,  μαζί με αυτό θεώρησε λογικό να τον πληρώσει μετά τις 25 του άλλου μήνα.
> Μαζί όμως με το ότι ξέχασε να πληρώσει, τώρα που του λένε οτι θα του διακόψουνε τις υπηρεσίες, βάζει μέσα και το ότι έχει θέμα με την έκδοση λογαριασμών (όποτε το γνωρίζει), με την ταχύτητα και με το ασύρματο.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν έχει τόσα προβλήματα θα έπρεπε να έχει φύγει. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ σαν πελάτης δεν ξέρεις οτι βγαίνει στις 1 του μηνός και ότι λογικά μέχρι τις 30 θα πρέπει να το πληρώσεις;
> ...


Θα σου πω μια μικρή ιστορία από τη μαμά χώρα του καπιταλισμού, τις ΗΠΑ. 

Ένας παλιός γνωστός, είχε μείνει εκεί για πολλά χρόνια. Φυσικά είχε και τηλέφωνο. Μια μέρα λοιπόν έρχεται ο λογαριασμός και είχε κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα, τις οποίες ο πελάτης αρνήθηκε. "Μα δε τις έκανα τις κλήσεις, δε σας πληρώνω" ιστορία κι έτσι ο τυπάς. 

Χωρίς παραπάνω ερωτήσεις, του λένε "Δεν τις κάνατε; Μάλιστα κύριε!" και τις έσβησε ο υπάλληλος της εταιρείας.

Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και υστερα όμως αν τις ξαναέκανε, θα τις πλήρωνε. Εαν υπήρχε μοτίβο δηλαδή κακής συμπεριφοράς, η εταιρία δε θα το δεχόταν δεύτερη φορά ως "το ξέχασα, δεν τηλεφώνησα εγω, δεν το πληρώνω"


Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει μοτίβο προφύλαξης από κακές πρακτικές. Άντε να πεις ότι υπάρχει η Τηλεγνούς ή όπως λέγεται, αλλά και πάλι, πολλά έπρεπε να είχαν γίνει χρόνια τώρα.


Και για να σου απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου: Ναι, όταν βλέπω ότι η Δημόσια ΔΕΗ εκδίδει το ebill μου και σε 5 μέρες είναι στο σάιτ  και σε 7 στο ταχυδρομείο, απαιτώ από τη Cyta να μου το στέλνει σε λιγότερο από 25 ημέρες. Και βεβαίως θα είχε διαφορά, ειδικά στις εποχές που έκανε λάθη το λογιστήριο και τον ένα μήνα χρέωνε  25 και τον άλλο 28 και τον παραύστερο 21 ευρώ, επειδή έτσι. Ναι, θέλω να τα έχω έγκαιρα και βεβαίως υποχρεούμαι κι εγω στις 30 του μήνα να είμαι σωστός και να τους ξοφλάω.

Τίμια και η Κική, τίμια και η Κοκό. Έτσι τα ξέρω εγω.

ΥΓ: Και για να μιλήσω και για το θέμα του Μήτσου, οκ μια να το ξεχάσει γι αυτό και παίρνω το μέρος του σήμερα, αλλά εαν το κάνει μοτίβο, δεν είναι σωστός και το ξέρει.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τον γνωρίζω τον λόγο, σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει *ξέχασε* να τον πληρώσει,  μαζί με αυτό θεώρησε λογικό να τον πληρώσει μετά τις 25 του άλλου μήνα.
> Μαζί όμως με το ότι ξέχασε να πληρώσει, τώρα που του λένε οτι θα του διακόψουνε τις υπηρεσίες, βάζει μέσα και το ότι έχει θέμα με την έκδοση λογαριασμών (όποτε το γνωρίζει), με την ταχύτητα και με το ασύρματο.
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν έχει τόσα προβλήματα θα έπρεπε να έχει φύγει.
> 
> Εσυ σαν πελάτης δεν ξέρεις οτι βγαίνει στις 1 του μηνός και ότι λογικά μέχρι τις 30 θα πρέπει να το πληρώσεις;
> Θα αλλάξει κάτι αν έχεις το χαρτί απο τις 1 του μηνός; 
> 
> Οκ κάπου έχει θέμα η Cyta με την καθυστέρηση να σου στείλει τον έντυπο που πάλι θα πληρώσεις μετά τις 25 ακόμα και αν στο έστελνε στις 1 του μηνός.


1) Εγώ πληρώνω αμέσως τους λογαριασμούς, μόλις έρχονται. Απλά είχα δει το e-mail της Cyta στο κινητό και είπα θα τον πληρώσω σε λίγες μέρες που θα γυρίσω στο σπίτι και το desktop μου και τελικά τον ξέχασα. Τον θυμήθηκα στις 3/9, που πλέον ήταν αργά (η προθεσμία τελικά, ήταν μέχρι 30/8 και ο λογαριασμός μου στάλθηκε 25/8)!!

2) Θα ήθελα να φύγω, αλλά δε θα κάνω τη χάρη στη Cyta να της πληρώσω 160€ τέλη διακοπής... Περιμένω τιμολογιακή αλλαγή να φύγω δωρεάν ή να πουληθεί.  :Razz: 

3) Ακόμα και στη WIND, που οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές Cyta θεωρούν χειρότερη, ο λογαριασμός που εκδίδεται π.χ. κάθε 1η του μήνα, μέσα σε 2-3 εργάσιμες το πολύ σου έχει έρθει! Ακόμα και να τον ξεχάσεις τις πρώτες μέρες, έχεις περιθώριο να τον θυμηθείς, πριν να φύγει ο μήνας. Η Cyta σου δίνει περιθώριο 5 μέρες! Επίσης, αν ξεχάσεις τον κωδικό του MyWIND, μπορείς να φτιάξεις καινούργιο χρησιμοποιώντας απλά το e-mail που έχεις δώσει. Στη Cyta, αν τον ξεχάσεις, πρέπει να πάρει ο ιδιοκτήτης της γραμμής τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση, λες και πρόκειται για απόρρητο μυστικό της CIA.  :Razz:

----------


## Valder

Μήτσο, μεταξύ μας θες κι εσυ ένα κατσάδιασμα φιλαράκι.

Το θυμήθηκες 3/9. Ε πλήρωσέ το τότε το διάολο. Λεφτά είναι, θα τα πάρουν, πίστεψέ με, δε θα σου πουν όχι. Απλά θυμήσου στον επόμενο να βγάλεις αυτο το υπόλοιπο γιατί ο λογαριασμός θα χει κοπεί 1/9 και θα το χρεωθεις εις διπλούν στο χαρτί.

Λέμε για τους Cytαίους αλλά.... αλλά....

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δεν επιθυμώ να κυνηγάω τον κάθε πο@στη για να τον πληρώσω
Αν εσείς βολεύεστε με γεια σας και χαρά σας.
Εγώ δεν βολεύομαι

Ας καταργήσουν όλοι τους λογαριασμούς
ΟΤΕ, εναλλακτικοί, ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, εφορία και λοιποί

Και να σταματάνε τις υπηρεσίες και να σας βγάζουνε ακίνητα, αυτοκίνητα και λοιπά σε πλειστηριασμό.
Δεν βολεύομαι

ΥΓ
Υπάρχουν και κάτι χρέη 
forthnet 800 € από το 2006
zisto διπλοχρεώσεις
που δεν οφείλονται ούτε διαγράφονται
Κι αυτό δεν με βολεύει

Και 3 χρόνια χωρίς φορολογική ενημερώτητα για λάθος ΕΝΦΙΑ όπου οι αξιότατοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι διορθώσανε αφού ήρθε η Αστυνομία στην ΔΟΥ Νέας Σμύρνης.
Δεν βολεύομαι

----------


## Godian

> Δεν επιθυμώ να κυνηγάω τον κάθε πο@στη για να τον πληρώσω
> Αν εσείς βολεύεστε με γεια σας και χαρά σας.
> Εγώ δεν βολεύομαι
> 
> Ας καταργήσουν όλοι τους λογαριασμούς
> ΟΤΕ, εναλλακτικοί, ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, εφορία και λοιποί
> 
> Και να σταματάνε τις υπηρεσίες και να σας βγάζουνε ακίνητα, αυτοκίνητα και λοιπά σε πλειστηριασμό.
> Δεν βολεύομαι
> ...


Δε θα τον κυνηγάς φίλε μου. Αλλά μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείς το ντερνετ ένα μήνα. Κάνε πάγια εντολή και τέλος

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ το μόνο φέσι που δικαιολογώ. Όταν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου και σου λένε ότι είναι καλά ενώ έχει όντως πρόβλημα κάπου και δε κάνουν τίποτα. Λήγει το συμβόλαιο σου και τους λες ότι εγώ θα φύγω και θα σας αφήσω φέσι 2 λογαριασμούς αν δε το φτιάξετε. Κάνεις αίτηση σε άλλο παροχο και σε ρωτάνε γιατί φεύγεις, τους λες και σου  λένε θα το κοιτάξουμε. Εκεί φέσι και άλλο παροχο

----------


## Cosmonaut

Από προσωπική εμπειρία οι λογαριασμοί πάντα λήγουν τέλος του μήνα, αυτό είναι δεδομένο.
Μπορείς να μπείς οποιαδήποτε στιγμή προς το τέλος του μήνα ή ακόμα και στις πρώτες μέρες του επόμενου και να δεις τον λογαριασμό σου στο mycyta και να τον πληρώσεις ηλεκτρονικά.
Έφυγα διακοπές τέλη Ιουλίου και δεν θυμήθηκα να πληρώσω τον μήνα. Στο τέλος του πρώτου δεκαημέρου του Αυγούστου μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι δεν έχω τακτοποιήσει τον λογαριασμό και να το φροντίσω.
Μπήκα ηλεκτρονικά και τον εξόφλησα χωρίς θέμα. Ακόμα και να το ξεχάσεις η ειδοποίηση δεν σημαίνει οτι θα σου κόψουν τις υπηρεσίες. Έχεις περιθώριο να πληρώσεις στο πρώτο δεκαήμερο του επομένου χωρίς θέμα.
Τώρα αν αργήσεις ολόκληρο μήνα δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει αλλά έχω ακούσει και σε άλλους παρόχους να απειλούν με διακοπή υπηρεσιών. 
Αυτές οι πρακτικές εφαρμόζονται από όλους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Από προσωπική εμπειρία οι λογαριασμοί πάντα λήγουν τέλος του μήνα, αυτό είναι δεδομένο.
> Μπορείς να μπείς οποιαδήποτε στιγμή προς το τέλος του μήνα ή ακόμα και στις πρώτες μέρες του επόμενου και να δεις τον λογαριασμό σου στο mycyta και να τον πληρώσεις ηλεκτρονικά.
> Έφυγα διακοπές τέλη Ιουλίου και δεν θυμήθηκα να πληρώσω τον μήνα. Στο τέλος του πρώτου δεκαημέρου του Αυγούστου μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι δεν έχω τακτοποιήσει τον λογαριασμό και να το φροντίσω.
> Μπήκα ηλεκτρονικά και τον εξόφλησα χωρίς θέμα. Ακόμα και να το ξεχάσεις η ειδοποίηση δεν σημαίνει οτι θα σου κόψουν τις υπηρεσίες. Έχεις περιθώριο να πληρώσεις στο πρώτο δεκαήμερο του επομένου χωρίς θέμα.
> Τώρα αν αργήσεις ολόκληρο μήνα δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει αλλά έχω ακούσει και σε άλλους παρόχους να απειλούν με διακοπή υπηρεσιών. 
> Αυτές οι πρακτικές εφαρμόζονται από όλους.


Μόνο που οι άλλοι στέλνουν λογαριασμούς και mail ανεξάρτητα το πως εξοφλείς τον λογαριασμό. (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ κλπ)

Μπορεί να έχεις κάμερες, συναγερμό, τηλε-ιατρική κλπ, στείλε τον ριμάδι τον λογαριασμό   :Mad:

----------


## Cosmonaut

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί θέλεις να πεις. Δεν είναι ψιλο-στάνταρ το ποσό που πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα;
Τί σημασία έχει αν έχεις συναγερμό, κάμερες κλπ.
Ακόμα και αν δεν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με τους ηλεκτρονικούς λογαριασμούς/πληρωμές μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα cyta και να πληρώσεις χωρίς λογαριασμό στα χέρια σου αφού θα υπάρχει ήδη στο σύστημά τους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί θέλεις να πεις. Δεν είναι ψιλο-στάνταρ το ποσό που πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα;
> Τί σημασία έχει αν έχεις συναγερμό, κάμερες κλπ.
> Ακόμα και αν δεν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με τους ηλεκτρονικούς λογαριασμούς/πληρωμές μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα cyta και να πληρώσεις χωρίς λογαριασμό στα χέρια σου αφού θα υπάρχει ήδη στο σύστημά τους.


Είναι υποχρέωση τους να βγάζουν και να στέλνουν έγκαιρα λογαριασμό ?
Είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους ?
ΟΧΙ

Τα υπόλοιπα και το τί θα κάνει ο καθένας είναι φρου φρού κι αρώματα

Κουράστηκα..

----------


## Godian

> Είναι υποχρέωση τους να βγάζουν και να στέλνουν έγκαιρα λογαριασμό ?
> Είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους ?
> ΟΧΙ
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα και το τί θα κάνει ο καθένας είναι φρου φρού κι αρώματα
> 
> Κουράστηκα..


Πήγαινε σε ΟΤΕ τότε καί δίνε παραπάνω λεφτά για να έχεις Γιά να είναι όλα cool

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί θέλεις να πεις. Δεν είναι ψιλο-στάνταρ το ποσό που πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα;
> Τί σημασία έχει αν έχεις συναγερμό, κάμερες κλπ.
> Ακόμα και αν δεν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με τους ηλεκτρονικούς λογαριασμούς/πληρωμές μπορείς να πας σε ένα κατάστημα cyta και να πληρώσεις χωρίς λογαριασμό στα χέρια σου αφού θα υπάρχει ήδη στο σύστημά τους.





> Πήγαινε σε ΟΤΕ τότε καί δίνε παραπάνω λεφτά για να έχεις Γιά να είναι όλα cool


Γιατι τον προτρεπεται να τα κανει ολα αυτα ομως δεν καταλαβαινω.Εφοσον εχει συμφωνηθει οτι θα αποστελεται ο λογαριασμος να το πληρωνει για ποιο λογο πρεπει να αναλωνει φαια ουσια?Δυστηχως και εμενα ερχονται οποτε τους καπνισουν οι λογαριασμοι αλλα δεν ειναι και απαντηση να πηγαινεις εθελοντικα να πληρωνεις ενα λογαριασμο που δεν ειναι λογαριασμος αλλα φανταζεσαι οτι ερχεται.

----------


## odim

η cyta ποτε θα ενσωματωθει στη wind??? εχουμε κανενα νεο???

----------


## galotzas

> η cyta ποτε θα ενσωματωθει στη wind??? εχουμε κανενα νεο???


Η wind απο που προκύπτει;

----------


## vazelo

> Η wind απο που προκύπτει;


Από φήμες... και από τα call center της wind..

----------


## Godian

Μέχρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά μπορεί νά περάσει καί ένας χρόνος

----------


## vasman15

Η cyta ειναι μια πολυ πονεμενη ιστορια για μενα,συνεχεια προβληματα ταχυτητας,αποσυνδεσεων κλπ,την τελευταια και προσφατη φορα,λεω ετσι γιατι ηδη εκανα αιτηση για φορητοτητα στον οτε ,η συνδεση ηταν ασταθης και χορευε,εδω και εναν μηνα ,δηλωθηκε βλαβη αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα και ειπαν οτι απλα υπαρχει τεχνικη αδυναμια απτον οτε,η δε ταχυτητα απο 11 πηγε 9 και 7 αλλαζοντας μονο το προφιλ ,κανοντας καταγγελια στην εεττ υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να γλυτωσω τα 120?

----------


## Godian

> Η cyta ειναι μια πολυ πονεμενη ιστορια για μενα,συνεχεια προβληματα ταχυτητας,αποσυνδεσεων κλπ,την τελευταια και προσφατη φορα,λεω ετσι γιατι ηδη εκανα αιτηση για φορητοτητα στον οτε ,η συνδεση ηταν ασταθης και χορευε,εδω και εναν μηνα ,δηλωθηκε βλαβη αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα και ειπαν οτι απλα υπαρχει τεχνικη αδυναμια απτον οτε,η δε ταχυτητα απο 11 πηγε 9 και 7 αλλαζοντας μονο το προφιλ ,κανοντας καταγγελια στην εεττ υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να γλυτωσω τα 120?


Όχι  φίλε μου δυστυχώς. Εφόσον έχεις υπηρεσίες, παρόλο που έπεσε η ταχύτητα σου δε θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Τι προβλήματα σου είπαν ότι υπάρχει;;

----------


## bill27

κανε εσυ μια καταγγελια στην εεττ και ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινετε...

----------


## vasman15

> Όχι  φίλε μου δυστυχώς. Εφόσον έχεις υπηρεσίες, παρόλο που έπεσε η ταχύτητα σου δε θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Τι προβλήματα σου είπαν ότι υπάρχει;;


Οπως ταναφερω ,υπαρχει τεχνικη αδυναμια απο τον οτε ,δηλ δεν μπορει να το επισκευασει ο οτε...το περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω ειχα 11 απο τον φεβρουαριο,αρχισε σιγα σιγα να πεφτει και πηγε στο 9,οταν σλλσξα ρουτερ λογω βλαβης,την πρωτη μερα κλειδωσε στο 11 και μετα στο 9 ,μετα αρχισαν τα τραγουδια και με πηγαν στο 7 με snr 10,ενω το 11 το ειχα με 6 και σταθερη γραμμη

----------


## Godian

> Οπως ταναφερω ,υπαρχει τεχνικη αδυναμια απο τον οτε ,δηλ δεν μπορει να το επισκευασει ο οτε...το περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω ειχα 11 απο τον φεβρουαριο,αρχισε σιγα σιγα να πεφτει και πηγε στο 9,οταν σλλσξα ρουτερ λογω βλαβης,την πρωτη μερα κλειδωσε στο 11 και μετα στο 9 ,μετα αρχισαν τα τραγουδια και με πηγαν στο 7 με snr 10,ενω το 11 το ειχα με 6 και σταθερη γραμμη


Κανε εγγραφη καταγγελια στον παροχο σου. Δηλαδη στη CYTA και πες τα προβληματα. ολα που εχεις και περιμενε την απανατηση. με εκεινη την απαντηση και με την ερωτηση σου κανε καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΕ  και τοτε μπορει και να γινει κατι. να ειναι γραμμενα δηλαδη ολα

----------


## vasman15

> Κανε εγγραφη καταγγελια στον παροχο σου. Δηλαδη στη CYTA και πες τα προβληματα. ολα που εχεις και περιμενε την απανατηση. με εκεινη την απαντηση και με την ερωτηση σου κανε καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΕ  και τοτε μπορει και να γινει κατι. να ειναι γραμμενα δηλαδη ολα


Φιλε μου μπορεις να μου πεις την διαδικασια...το εντυπο απο που το παιρνω και το στελνω με email?

----------


## el02154

Πάντως αυτό που κάνει η WIND ειναι τραγικό και χυδαίο. Έχω γνωστό μεσα στην Cyta που μου είπε πως ναι μεν η WIND ειναι ένας πιθανός επενδυτής αλλα θα εμφανιστούν και άλλοι και πως τπτ δεν ειναι σίγουρο ακόμη. Τα τομάρια στην WIND παίρνουν τους συνδρομητές Cyta και πέρα απο τις μλκ για δορυφορικό Ιντερνετ κτλ λεμε πως έχει ήδη πουληθεί και να αλλαξουν απο τώρα για να μην έχουν πρόβλημα. Πιο σιχαμένη παραπληροφόρηση δεν υπάρχει,

----------


## vasman15

> Πάντως αυτό που κάνει η WIND ειναι τραγικό και χυδαίο. Έχω γνωστό μεσα στην Cyta που μου είπε πως ναι μεν η WIND ειναι ένας πιθανός επενδυτής αλλα θα εμφανιστούν και άλλοι και πως τπτ δεν ειναι σίγουρο ακόμη. Τα τομάρια στην WIND παίρνουν τους συνδρομητές Cyta και πέρα απο τις μλκ για δορυφορικό Ιντερνετ κτλ λεμε πως έχει ήδη πουληθεί και να αλλαξουν απο τώρα για να μην έχουν πρόβλημα. Πιο σιχαμένη παραπληροφόρηση δεν υπάρχει,


Νομιζω οτι αυτο που λες ειναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικο...

----------


## el02154

> Νομιζω οτι αυτο που λες ειναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικο...


Επειδή έχω Cyta και εγω και 5 συγγενικά μου σπιτια, έχει γινει σε όλους σχετικό τηλέφωνο οποτε το αποκλείω να είναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικό.

----------


## You lied

> Νομιζω οτι αυτο που λες ειναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικο...


Με παίρνουν στο σταθερό, με απόκρυψη και ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:

-Καλημέρα, λέγομαι Κατερίνα και σας τηλεφωνώ απο τη WIND.
-Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.
-Οχι κύριε, σας αφορά, θα κοπεί η τηλεφωνική σας σύνδεση.
-Τι εννοείτε;
-Η Cyta έχει εξαγοραστεί απο τη WIND, και θα πρέπει να κάνετε συμβόλαιο με τη WIND ώστε να μη χαθεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή σας.
-Μα πώς θα χαθεί αφού την αγοράσατε; Δεν αγοράσατε και τις ηδη ενεργές γραμμές;
-Ναι φυσικά, αλλά πρέπει να προνοήσετε. Έχουμε μία καταπληκτική προσφ....
-Συγνώμη, μπορώ να μάθω τον αριθμό σας και το επώνυμό σας; Με καλέσατε με απόκρυψη.

Και εδώ μου τερματίζει την κλήση.

----------


## vasman15

> Επειδή έχω Cyta και εγω και 5 συγγενικά μου σπιτια, έχει γινει σε όλους σχετικό τηλέφωνο οποτε το αποκλείω να είναι μεμονωμενο περιστατικό.


Ισως ετυχε ,ισως ειναι οι κλασσικες προωθητικες εταιριες που λενε ο,τι ναναι για να παρουν μπονους...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με παίρνουν στο σταθερό, με απόκρυψη και ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:
> 
> -Καλημέρα, λέγομαι Κατερίνα και σας τηλεφωνώ απο τη WIND.
> -Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.
> -Οχι κύριε, σας αφορά, θα κοπεί η τηλεφωνική σας σύνδεση.
> -Τι εννοείτε;
> -Η Cyta έχει εξαγοραστεί απο τη WIND, και θα πρέπει να κάνετε συμβόλαιο με τη WIND ώστε να μη χαθεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή σας.
> -Μα πώς θα χαθεί αφού την αγοράσατε; Δεν αγοράσατε και τις ηδη ενεργές γραμμές;
> -Ναι φυσικά, αλλά πρέπει να προνοήσετε. Έχουμε μία καταπληκτική προσφ....
> ...


Αυτο που ειπα,οι κλασσικες παπαρες απο προωθητικες εταιριες και πωλητες που σφαζονται για τα μπονους

----------


## Zorz

Έκανα τηλεφωνικά μια ανανέωση συμβολαίου με νέα προσφορά που έδωσαν με μετάβαση σε vdsl και προς το τέλος της συνομιλίας και της διαδικασίας μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να πληρώσω εφάπαξ 4,90€ σαν κόστος ανανέωσης συμβολαίου και πως ισχύει σε όλες τις εταιρείες και όλοι το πληρώνουν κλπ.

Ισχύει τέτοιο πράγμα;

----------


## el02154

Νομιζω πως ισχύει.Απλά ίσως μπορείς να πιέσεις να στο κάνουν δώρο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έκανα τηλεφωνικά μια ανανέωση συμβολαίου με νέα προσφορά που έδωσαν με μετάβαση σε vdsl και προς το τέλος της συνομιλίας και της διαδικασίας μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να πληρώσω εφάπαξ 4,90€ σαν κόστος ανανέωσης συμβολαίου και πως ισχύει σε όλες τις εταιρείες και όλοι το πληρώνουν κλπ.
> 
> Ισχύει τέτοιο πράγμα;


Εμένα με έβαλαν να πληρώσω 3€, για να αναβαθμίσω τα 35 Mbps VDSL σε 50.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Zorz

Πρώτη φορά σε ανανέωση συμβολαίου μου ζητάνε να πληρώσω τέλος ανανέωσης. Το έχει στην λίστα στον τιμοκατάλογο τους αλλά το πληρώνει τελικά κανείς;

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε εμένα σε αλλαγή τύπου προγράμματος μου είχαν πει ότι θα χρεωθώ με τέλη ανανέωσης αλλά αυτό δεν έγινε τελικά στην πράξη.

----------


## Cosmonaut

3€ σε κάθε αλλαγή συμβολαίου χρεώνει η Cyta.
Άλλες εταιρίες ακόμα παραπάνω.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Πρώτη φορά σε ανανέωση συμβολαίου μου ζητάνε να πληρώσω τέλος ανανέωσης. Το έχει στην λίστα στον τιμοκατάλογο τους αλλά το πληρώνει τελικά κανείς;


Το έχω πληρώσει και εγώ.

----------


## Godian

Τους στέλνεις κανονικά στο email τους μυνημα φίλε μου. Και περιμένεις απάντηση.

----------


## vasman15

Παιδια,τι σημαινει αντικειμενικη αδυναμια αποκαταστασης βλαβης απτον οτε???

----------


## konarx

Μάγκες σήμερα ενεργοποίησαν την γραμμή του κολλητού μου. Ο τεχνικός λέει μέτρησε με το μηχάνημά του και είδε ότι πιάνει 10mbps ενώ κλειδώνει στα 5! Κάποιο θέμα υπάρχει, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Godian

> Μάγκες σήμερα ενεργοποίησαν την γραμμή του κολλητού μου. Ο τεχνικός λέει μέτρησε με το μηχάνημά του και είδε ότι πιάνει 10mbps ενώ κλειδώνει στα 5! Κάποιο θέμα υπάρχει, έτσι δεν είναι;


Πάνω  έκανε  μέτρηση;; η κάτω;;  αν έκανε κάτω και πιάνει 10 έχει πρόβλημα τον καλώδιο πού  πάει από το κουτί της οικοδομής σπίτι του

----------


## nnn

χμμ ενώ το λαμπάκι του τηλεφώνου είναι αναμμένο, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Έχει κάποιος άλλος θέμα αυτήν την ώρα ?

----------


## konarx

> Πάνω  έκανε  μέτρηση;; η κάτω;;  αν έκανε κάτω και πιάνει 10 έχει πρόβλημα τον καλώδιο πού  πάει από το κουτί της οικοδομής σπίτι του


Πάνω στην πρίζα του ρούτερ. Και τώρα που μου έστειλε πάλι printscreen να δω έχει κλειδώσει στο 1κάτι, με το attainable να είναι εκεί και αυτό! Άρα κάτι γίνεται! Δευτέρα πρωι το δηλώνει βλάβη

----------


## Valder

> χμμ ενώ το λαμπάκι του τηλεφώνου είναι αναμμένο, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Έχει κάποιος άλλος θέμα αυτήν την ώρα ?


Όχι αδερφέ, εγω μίλαγα κανονικά εκείνη την ώρα στο τηλ χωρίς θέμα. :Smile: 

Εδιτ: Ουψ, ειναι απο χτες. Αλλα ναι και χτες δεν είχα θέμα.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> χμμ ενώ το λαμπάκι του τηλεφώνου είναι αναμμένο, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Έχει κάποιος άλλος θέμα αυτήν την ώρα ?


Καλημέρα,
σήμερα το πήρα χαμπάρι οτι κι εγώ δεν έχω τηλέφωνο...! νεκρό εντελώς. ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει;
Περιοχή Ανω Βριλήσσια

----------


## nnn

Εγώ χρειάστηκε να πάρω την ΤΥ για να επανέλθει το τηλέφωνο. Έχω το παλιό Pirelli (VDSL) και θέλει "κόλπο" για να επανέλθει η τηλεφωνία αν κολλήσει.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Κατάλαβα... με restart δεν έφτιαξε πάντως.. αν κάποιος ξέρει τι να κάνουμε ας το γράψει εδώ . Ευχαριστώ!

οκ γράψτε λάθος έφτιαξε όλα καλά τώρα!~

----------


## galotzas

Σιγα μη γλυτωνα. Απο το πρωι χωρις σταθερο με λαμπακι πρασινο.  (πατρα-πελοπας)

Ακυρο. Καηκε μια πριζα και ειχε μεινει χωρις ρευμα η βαση

----------


## darkmoon

Κόφτης; (ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το modem εννοείται)

----------


## sweet dreams

> Κόφτης; (ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το modem εννοείται)


Όχι απαραίτητα, δοκίμασες με διαφορετικό Browser;; πολλαπλές λήψεις;;

Υ.Γ. Είσαι στον ΟΤΕ;;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Αυτή τη φορά, η Cyta δε μου έστειλε καν e-mail-ειδοποίηση, για το λογαριασμό που εκδόθηκε! Μπήκα απλά στο myCyta και είδα το λογαριασμό-έκπληξη, που έπρεπε να εξοφληθεί έως το Σάββατο 30/9. Κλείνει σταδιακά το "μαγαζάκι"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## darkmoon

Οχι βρε cyta είμαι.

----------


## Godian

Εμενα ηρθε κανονικα παντως . ΑΝ και το εχω παγια εντολη και δε με νοιαζει ποτε βγαινει

----------


## Lagman

> Κόφτης; (ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το modem εννοείται)


Εαν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι κάτι από τη μεριά σου άλλαξε πάροχο.

----------


## Cosmonaut

Η γνώμη μου για τεστ γραμμής είναι πολλαπλά (2-3)downloads από γρήγορους servers.

----------


## Embrance

Αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου.Καποια στιγμη εκει που επιανα 10mbps ολο κοβοταν.βασικα ειχα ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ CRC/FEC Errors.
Ηρθε τεχνικος του ζητησα να κλειδωσει στα 8 και 0 ερρορ μετα.Πετουσε.
Τωρα παλι μου κνει τετοια,και τα error crc φτανουν και 2 .000+ αρκετες φορες.Τι να κανω?:/

----------


## heavysmok

> Κόφτης; (ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το modem εννοείται)


Καλημέρα. Παράξενο, εμένα μου δίνει αρκετά καλή ταχύτητα από εκεί :

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου.Καποια στιγμη εκει που επιανα 10mbps ολο κοβοταν.βασικα ειχα ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ CRC/FEC Errors.
> Ηρθε τεχνικος του ζητησα να κλειδωσει στα 8 και 0 ερρορ μετα.Πετουσε.
> Τωρα παλι μου κνει τετοια,και τα error crc φτανουν και 2 .000+ αρκετες φορες.Τι να κανω?:/


Ξεκίνα με έναν έλεγχο της εσωτερικής σου εγκατάστασης.

----------


## odim

Εφυγα απο τη cyta πριν μερικους μηνες διοτι η cosmote μου προσφερε vdsl 50 ενω με τη cyta δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα,η cosmote-οτε (πλεον ειναι μια ενιαια εταιρεια κινητης σταθερης ιντερνετ) εβαλε νεες καμπινες και επεκταθηκε το δικτυο vdsl,αν ποτε το κανει η cyta θα χαρω πολυ να μου δωσουν προσφορα για να φυγω,πραγμα που το βλεπω αδυνατο γιατι ειναι μεγαλη η επενδυση κι αυτη τη στιγμη η cyta παει για ενσωματωση με τη wind,εχει αποκοπει απο την μητρικη cyta της κυπρου κι απο δω και περα θα παραμεινουν τρεις εταιρειες,διαφημιζει η wind νεο δικτυο οπτικων ινων-επεκταση δικτυου κτλπ,εδω καλα καλα η vodafone δεν το εχει κανει θα το κανει η wind που ειναι πολυ μικροτερη σε μεγεθος εταιρεια,τελος παντων ολα δειχνουν οτι η cosmote θα κερδιζει συνεχως εδαφος,εμενα με συμφερει να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για να μπορω να παρω οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερη τιμη στο 50αρι,δυστυχως κατι που δεν το βλεπω στα κοντα,θα περασουνε χρονια μεχρι να το δουμε κι απο τις αλλες εκτος και γινει καμια συνεργασια με τιποτα colocation μεταξυ vodafone-wind οπως υπαρχει στην κινητη,δεν ειμαι τεχνικος δε ξερω κι αν μπορει να επιτευχθει τετοιο εγχειρημα..

----------


## dimangelid

> Εφυγα απο τη cyta πριν μερικους μηνες διοτι η cosmote μου προσφερε vdsl 50 ενω με τη cyta δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα,η cosmote-οτε (πλεον ειναι μια ενιαια εταιρεια κινητης σταθερης ιντερνετ) εβαλε νεες καμπινες και επεκταθηκε το δικτυο vdsl,αν ποτε το κανει η cyta θα χαρω πολυ να μου δωσουν προσφορα για να φυγω,πραγμα που το βλεπω αδυνατο γιατι ειναι μεγαλη η επενδυση κι αυτη τη στιγμη η cyta παει για ενσωματωση με τη wind,εχει αποκοπει απο την μητρικη cyta της κυπρου κι απο δω και περα θα παραμεινουν τρεις εταιρειες,διαφημιζει η wind νεο δικτυο οπτικων ινων-επεκταση δικτυου κτλπ,εδω καλα καλα η vodafone δεν το εχει κανει θα το κανει η wind που ειναι πολυ μικροτερη σε μεγεθος εταιρεια,τελος παντων ολα δειχνουν οτι η cosmote θα κερδιζει συνεχως εδαφος,εμενα με συμφερει να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για να μπορω να παρω οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερη τιμη στο 50αρι,δυστυχως κατι που δεν το βλεπω στα κοντα,θα περασουνε χρονια μεχρι να το δουμε κι απο τις αλλες εκτος και γινει καμια συνεργασια με τιποτα colocation μεταξυ vodafone-wind οπως υπαρχει στην κινητη,δεν ειμαι τεχνικος δε ξερω κι αν μπορει να επιτευχθει τετοιο εγχειρημα..


Η Cyta προσφέρει και αυτή vdsl από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ σε πολλές περιοχές.

----------


## NexTiN

> κι αυτη τη στιγμη η cyta παει για ενσωματωση με τη wind


Αυτό το συμπέρασμα από που το βγάζεις?? Από τους πωλητές της Wind?? Πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι να γίνει πάντρεμα με την Voda παρά με την Wind. Η Wind πρόσφερε μετοχές και η Voda μετρητό. Οι Κύπριοι θέλουν να ξεμπλέξουν με την Ελλάδα. Νομίζεις θα προτιμήσουν να μπουν μέτοχοι σε χρεωμένη εταιρία, που έχει μείνει και πίσω σε τεχνολογίες, σε σχέση με τους άλλους (έλλειψη VoIP, ipV6, κλπ.) και να μην πάρουν το ζεστό μετρητό??

Και είναι και στην μέση οι Κινέζοι της PCCW που απ' ότι λέγεται έχουν βλέψεις και για την Μητρική μιας και λόγω όρου μνημονίου πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί σε κάποια φάση και πιθανότατα οι διαδικασίες να ξεκινήσουν μετά τις εκλογές της Κύπρου...

Μέχρι να βγει κάτι επίσημο, όλα είναι εικασίες...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά... Αν πάρω στο σπίτι πολυμηχάνημα με fax, θα μπορώ να τον λειτουργώ με τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου που έχω τώρα ή θα χρειαστεί να ζητήσω από τη Cyta ξεχωριστό αριθμό για fax; Ελάχιστα θα το χρησιμοποιώ...

----------


## talos_2002

Άρχισαν και εσάς και τους γνωστούς σας με Cyta να τηλεφωνούν άλλοι πάροχοι ή έτυχε σε εμένα έγινε;
3 στους 3 τηλεφώνημα για αλλαγή, τα 2 από ΟΤΕ, το 3ο δεν γνωρίζω.

Εγώ λέω να αναβαθμίσω σε Cyta VDSL, αλλά με 12-12,8 που πιάνω στα μόλις 500 μέτρα, φοβάμαι ότι ούτε τα 24 δεν θα περάσει.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά... Αν πάρω στο σπίτι πολυμηχάνημα με fax, θα μπορώ να τον λειτουργώ με τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου που έχω τώρα ή θα χρειαστεί να ζητήσω από τη Cyta ξεχωριστό αριθμό για fax; Ελάχιστα θα το χρησιμοποιώ...


Τι το ξεχωριστό έχει η γραμμή του Fax;; σε κανονική γραμμή λειτουργεί και αυτό.

----------


## dimangelid

> Άρχισαν και εσάς και τους γνωστούς σας με Cyta να τηλεφωνούν άλλοι πάροχοι ή έτυχε σε εμένα έγινε;
> 3 στους 3 τηλεφώνημα για αλλαγή, τα 2 από ΟΤΕ, το 3ο δεν γνωρίζω.
> 
> Εγώ λέω να αναβαθμίσω σε Cyta VDSL, αλλά με 12-12,8 που πιάνω στα μόλις 500 μέτρα, φοβάμαι ότι ούτε τα 24 δεν θα περάσει.


Αν παίρνεις vdsl από καμπίνα θα συγχρονίζεις είτε στο φουλ του πακέτου σου, είτε πολύ κοντά σε αυτό

----------


## darkmoon

heavysmok:

Έχεις και λίγο καλύτερο κλείδωμα εσύ.
Η εικόνα θα ξεκαθαρίσει τον Ιανουάριο που θα αλλάξω πάροχο (θα πάω cosmote).
Τέλος του χρόνου λήγει το συμβόλαιο με cyta οπότε θα παω στην cosmote.
Εκεί νομίζω θα φανεί το θέμα με τους κόφτες.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Άρχισαν και εσάς και τους γνωστούς σας με Cyta να τηλεφωνούν άλλοι πάροχοι ή έτυχε σε εμένα έγινε;
> 3 στους 3 τηλεφώνημα για αλλαγή, τα 2 από ΟΤΕ, το 3ο δεν γνωρίζω.


Και τι τιμές σου είπαν?

----------


## talos_2002

Δεν θυμάμαι. Με κάλεσε ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν μου έκανε καλή τιμή, ήταν ακριβότερος από την Cyta, ούτε έδινε 5 ώρες προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σταθερά που μου δίνει η Cyta. Είπε και για 1 έτος να μου βάζουν κάρτα στο κινητό επειδή είναι Cosmote (αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα).

Το σταθερό Cyta είναι στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 του νόμου 3471/2006, οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να το καλούν, αλλά...

Την γιαγιά δεν ξέρω ποιοί την κάλεσαν, αλλά τους αγνοεί επειδή πλήρωνε πολλά στον ΟΤΕ και είναι πολύ ικανοποιημένη από την Cyta, έχει και τα ίδια πακέτα με εμάς. Τους την λέει όταν παίρνουν από ΟΤΕ επειδή δεν της έκαναν προσφορά πριν πάει Cyta. Η 80-χρονη!  :Very Happy: 

Με τον 3ο θα τα λέγαμε από κοντά για να μου πει τιμές, αλλά δεν βόλεψε ακόμη. Του 'δωσαν κάτι για το κινητό ΟΤΕ (έχει συμβόλαιο) και τσίμπησε, μάλλον επειδή δεν είδε ότι η Cyta δίνει 1000' προς όλους με 14,5€.

----------


## odim

> Η Cyta προσφέρει και αυτή vdsl από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ σε πολλές περιοχές.


αυτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω κι αφου ειναι ετσι γιατι ο καθε παροχος εχει δικα του κεντρα στα κτηρια του οτε διπλα στο καφαο??? εαν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες καθε γειτονια που ο οτε θα εβαζε νεα καμπινα αυτοματα θα ειχαν τη δυνατοτητα να προσφερουν vdsl ολοι οι παροχοι,κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι εφικτο,ποιος ο λογος να δαπανησει τοσα φραγκα η cosmote για να τα νοικιασει στους παροχους αντι να τα χρησιμοποιησει η ιδια για τους δικους της πελατες??? ειναι και θεμα ανταγωνισμου...εαν ηταν κοινες οι καμπινες δε θα γραφανε πανω στο καπακι cosmote-ote...

----------


## NexTiN

VPU λεγεται η υπηρεσια και ο ΟΤΕ παρεχει χονδρικη μισθωση πορτων στους Παροχους. Το οτι ενεργοποιειται μια καμπινα δεν σημαινει απευθειας οτι δινει και ο Παροχος υπηρεσια. Ο Παροχος αποφασιζει αν θα διασυνδεθει με τον ΟΤΕ σε "οπτικο" επιπεδο ωστε να αποκτησει προσβαση στις καμπινες...

----------


## odim

> VPU λεγεται η υπηρεσια και ο ΟΤΕ παρεχει χονδρικη μισθωση πορτων στους Παροχους. Το οτι ενεργοποιειται μια καμπινα δεν σημαινει απευθειας οτι δινει και ο Παροχος υπηρεσια. Ο Παροχος αποφασιζει αν θα διασυνδεθει με τον ΟΤΕ σε "οπτικο" επιπεδο ωστε να αποκτησει προσβαση στις καμπινες...


τι να σου πω,ακομη δε το χω δει στο Κιλκις κι απο τοτε που ενημερωσα ολους τους παροχους οτι η cosmote μου δινει VDSL50 και δεχομαι προσφορα μονο γι αυτο εκοψαν και τα τηλ,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι οι αλλοι δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να το κανουν....τελος οτι κι αν γινει η cyta ειναι θεμα χρονου ειτε να πωληθει ειτε να ενσωματωθει σε wind,vodafone η ακομη και σε cosmote,αυτοι οι τρεις θα μεινουν στο μελλον..

----------


## alive

Έχω δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης μέσα σε 14 ημέρες  αν υπογράψω σύμβαση εντός του καταστήματος;

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης μέσα σε 14 ημέρες  αν υπογράψω σύμβαση εντός του καταστήματος;


Οχι,  οι 14 ημέρες είναι για συμβάσεις εξ αποστάσεως

----------


## Godian

Θα βγει ποτέ ο λογαριασμός της cyta η θα μας έρθει από wind;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## Atheros

> Θα βγει ποτέ ο λογαριασμός της cyta η θα μας έρθει από wind;;;


Άν έρθει από wind δεν θα πληρωθεί ποτέ.....

----------


## galotzas

Σου εχει αργησει? Εμενα καθε 24-28 σταθερα..

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Εχει βγει το ποσο,απλα δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο το pdf (στο mycyta).

----------


## Godian

> Εχει βγει το ποσο,απλα δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο το pdf (στο mycyta).


εμενα δε βγηκε τιποτα  :Smile: 

τωρα ξανα κοιταξα και βγηκε  :Smile:  ενταξει τον πληρωσα κιολας

----------


## vasilimertzani

ειχα ενα θεματακι με συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις τις ταξης των 10δευτ.Εστειλα ενα email απο το site της cyta και ανεφερα το προβλημα .Δεν ειχε περασει ενα τεταρτο και με καλεσαν απο την εξυπηρετηση ,οπου το μονο που μπορουσαν να κανουν,αφου ελειπα απο το σπιτι και με ρωτησαν τα σχετικα για τον τροπο συνδεσης,το σημειο που ειναι το router κλπ ,ηταν μια  'ρυθμιση' οπως αναφεραν,με την προοπτικη αν συνεχισει να καλεσω απο το σπιτι .
Τελικα μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου εχει τυχει ξανα αλλα οφειλω να πω για την γρηγοροτερη/καλυτερη μεχρι στιγμης εξυπηρετηση που ειχα ποτε απο τετοιες εταιριες.

----------


## terko

Σε εμένα δυστυχώς παρόλο που φαίνεται και το αρχείο pdf μου βγάζει "*404 File not found!*".

----------


## Godian

> Σε εμένα δυστυχώς παρόλο που φαίνεται και το αρχείο pdf μου βγάζει "*404 File not found!*".


Ναι και σε εμένα δε κατεβαίνει

----------


## terko

Τελικά το έφτιαξαν και κατεβαίνει το pdf.

Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον στον λογαριασμό η ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ.

ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.

Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην αναρτούν την λεπτομερή ανάλυση κλήσεων;;;

Μήπως βάσει συμβολαίου είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν και αυτό αποτελεί μονομερή αθέτηση σύμβασης από τη CYTA και αιτία διακοπής συμβολαίου αζημίως από τον πελάτη της;;;;;;;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

παιδιά τι συμβαίνει με την εξυπηρέτηση και γενικότερα το σύστημα τους.

Εχω κάνει αίτηση για VDSL και μου είπαν πως στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα ενεργοποιηθεί. 
Μια χαρά εως εδώ..

Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μου στέλνουν εξοπλισμό γιατι λέει στο σύστημα τους οτι εχω παραλάβει.

Τους έστειλα email οτι είναι νέος συνδρομητής τους και το μόνο που έχω παραλάβει ειναι ο εξοπλισμός ADSL πριν απο 1 μήνα.

Δεν εχω ξανατύχει τέτοιας εξυπηρέτησης και αν δεν τους έλεγα για τον εξοπλισμό θα είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL και θα περίμενα ακόμη το router..

Εαν άλλο θέμα είναι οτι ενω μου είχαν πει οτι το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ADSL θα είναι δώρο μετά μου το χρέωσαν.

Σίγουρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την οργάνωση τους.

----------


## NexTiN

Τι modem εχεις??

----------


## talos_2002

Προφέσσορα, μου είχε γίνει το αντίθετο όταν έβαλα Cyta και στην γιαγιά. Δεν είχα βάλει το router και το είδαν, οπότε μου τηλεφώνησαν να με ρωτήσουν μήπως αντιμετώπιζα κάποιο πρόβλημα.  :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> παιδιά τι συμβαίνει με την εξυπηρέτηση και γενικότερα το σύστημα τους.
> 
> Εχω κάνει αίτηση για VDSL και μου είπαν πως στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα ενεργοποιηθεί. 
> Μια χαρά εως εδώ..
> 
> Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μου στέλνουν εξοπλισμό γιατι λέει στο σύστημα τους οτι εχω παραλάβει.
> 
> Τους έστειλα email οτι είναι νέος συνδρομητής τους και το μόνο που έχω παραλάβει ειναι ο εξοπλισμός ADSL πριν απο 1 μήνα.
> 
> ...


Και σ' εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε με το ρούτερ. Μου έλεγαν ότι στο σύστημα φαινόταν πως το είχα παραλάβει, ενώ δεν είχα πάρει ποτέ τίποτα! Ούτε καν ειδοποίηση από ταχυδρομείο δεν ήρθε.  :Blink: 

Τελικά ζήτησα να ειδοποιήσουν το πιο κοντινό κατάστημά τους, πως θα περάσω να το πάρω από εκεί και έτσι έγινε. 

Αυτό δεν ήταν το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα/έχω με την εταιρεία αυτή... Μπροστά στο κωλοχανείο της Cyta, η WIND μοιάζει με... Verizon!! (ΗΠΑ)

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Και σ' εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε με το ρούτερ. Μου έλεγαν ότι στο σύστημα φαινόταν πως το είχα παραλάβει, ενώ δεν είχα πάρει ποτέ τίποτα! Ούτε καν ειδοποίηση από ταχυδρομείο δεν ήρθε. 
> 
> Τελικά ζήτησα να ειδοποιήσουν το πιο κοντινό κατάστημά τους, πως θα περάσω να το πάρω από εκεί και έτσι έγινε. 
> 
> Αυτό δεν ήταν το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα/έχω με την εταιρεία αυτή... Μπροστά στο κωλοχανείο της Cyta, η WIND μοιάζει με... Verizon!! (ΗΠΑ)


Καλά, ας πωληθεί η Cyta στη... Verizon,και έχουν να φύγουν χιλιάδες ευχαριστημένοι πελάτες της cyta προς οπουδήποτε αλλού...

----------


## NexTiN

Ρε 'συ Μήτσο, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, έχεις κουράσει εδώ και μήνες. Εντάξει, ΕΧΕΙΣ προβλήματα, δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος. Καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ, κοινοποίηση Cyta και την κάνεις με ελαφρά. Είμαι πελάτης από το 2008 (με 3ψήφιο ID). Δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα και έχω και επιπλέον 80 πελάτες που απολαμβάνουν τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με SIP Trunk, MPLS, Corporate Internet, IP Centrex (Cloud PBX), PRI, κ.α. χωρίς προβλήματα. Μου συγκρίνεις το χειρότερο μπ@υρδέλο που λέγεται Wind με την Cyta. Εταιρία που δεν έχει τεχνικούς, που δεν έχει καν ξεκινήσει πιλοτικό IPv6, ανακάλυψε το TR069 πριν λίγους μήνες και έκανε ανακοίνωση λες και ανακάλυψε την θεραπεία για τον καρκίνο και πετάει τους πελάτες της πίσω από NAT γιατί δεν έχει άλλες IPv4 διευθύνσεις. Ειλικρινά αν γίνει το κακό και η Cyta πάει στην Wind, έχω σηκώσει όλες μου τις συνδέσεις και πελάτες και φύγαμε για άλλον Πάροχο...

@Προφέσσορας_Χάος: Το ZTE που έχεις είναι VDSL...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ρε 'συ Μήτσο, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, έχεις κουράσει εδώ και μήνες. Εντάξει, ΕΧΕΙΣ προβλήματα, δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος. Καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ, κοινοποίηση Cyta και την κάνεις με ελαφρά. Είμαι πελάτης από το 2008 (με 3ψήφιο ID). Δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα και έχω και επιπλέον 80 πελάτες που απολαμβάνουν τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με SIP Trunk, MPLS, Corporate Internet, IP Centrex (Cloud PBX), PRI, κ.α. χωρίς προβλήματα. Μου συγκρίνεις το χειρότερο μπ@υρδέλο που λέγεται Wind με την Cyta. Εταιρία που δεν έχει τεχνικούς, που δεν έχει καν ξεκινήσει πιλοτικό IPv6, ανακάλυψε το TR069 πριν λίγους μήνες και έκανε ανακοίνωση λες και ανακάλυψε την θεραπεία για τον καρκίνο και πετάει τους πελάτες της πίσω από NAT γιατί δεν έχει άλλες IPv4 διευθύνσεις. Ειλικρινά αν γίνει το κακό και η Cyta πάει στην Wind, έχω σηκώσει όλες μου τις συνδέσεις και πελάτες και φύγαμε για άλλον Πάροχο...
> 
> @Προφέσσορας_Χάος: Το ZTE που έχεις είναι VDSL...


Δεν είναι απλός Μήτσος, είναι DaBest, οπότε πολλά τα προβλήματα, δυσεπίλυτα, κάτι σαν την εξαίρεση στον κανόνα, οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι από cyta (νάφτιαχνε και τους λογαριασμούς..)   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ρε 'συ Μήτσο, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, έχεις κουράσει εδώ και μήνες. Εντάξει, ΕΧΕΙΣ προβλήματα, δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος. Καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ, κοινοποίηση Cyta και την κάνεις με ελαφρά. Είμαι πελάτης από το 2008 (με 3ψήφιο ID). Δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα και έχω και επιπλέον 80 πελάτες που απολαμβάνουν τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με SIP Trunk, MPLS, Corporate Internet, IP Centrex (Cloud PBX), PRI, κ.α. χωρίς προβλήματα. Μου συγκρίνεις το χειρότερο μπ@υρδέλο που λέγεται Wind με την Cyta. Εταιρία που δεν έχει τεχνικούς, που δεν έχει καν ξεκινήσει πιλοτικό IPv6, ανακάλυψε το TR069 πριν λίγους μήνες και έκανε ανακοίνωση λες και ανακάλυψε την θεραπεία για τον καρκίνο και πετάει τους πελάτες της πίσω από NAT γιατί δεν έχει άλλες IPv4 διευθύνσεις. Ειλικρινά αν γίνει το κακό και η Cyta πάει στην Wind, έχω σηκώσει όλες μου τις συνδέσεις και πελάτες και φύγαμε για άλλον Πάροχο...
> 
> @Προφέσσορας_Χάος: Το ZTE που έχεις είναι VDSL...


Μακάρι να μπορούσα να φύγω χωρίς τέλη διακοπής. Να σας αφήσω στην "ησυχία" σας ( :Razz: ) και να γυρίσω σε εκείνο το μπ@@ρδελο που λες (εκτός κι αν έρθει η Inalan), εκείνο που έχουμε για χρόνια σε 4 γραμμές, αλλά με αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω, αποκλείεται η Cyta να με αφήσει. Περιμένω τιμολογιακες αλλαγές μόνο ή αν μας δώσουν το "ελεύθερο" όταν πουληθεί. 

Ίσως τα πολλά "διθυραμβικά" σχόλια που διάβαζα για τη Cyta, με έκαναν να έχω υψηλές προσδοκίες.  Αλλά μάλλον ο VDSL συγχρονισμός στα 41000 (50700 με άλλη), ο λογαριασμός που σου έρχεται 4-5 μέρες πριν να λήξει και χωρίς ειδοποίηση, τα ρούτερ που είναι χάλια και δε μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου, το σταθερό τηλέφωνο που ακούγεται σαν χαλασμένο κινητό όταν κατεβάζεις (!) αρχεία, η ιστορία με την παράδοση του ρούτερ και άλλα πολλά, δεν είναι ικανά να σας χαλάσουν την καλή άποψη που έχετε. Μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο τρελός του χωριού...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ.Γ. Sorry, αλλά γενικά είμαι πολύ γκρινιάρης.  :Razz:

----------


## umay

Απαράδεκτοι που δεν έχουν επισυνάψει τη λίστα αριθμών κλήσης στον λογαριασμό. Αν δεν το κάνουν δεν παίρνουν λεφτά...

----------


## You lied

> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να φύγω χωρίς τέλη διακοπής. Να σας αφήσω στην "ησυχία" σας () και να γυρίσω σε εκείνο το μπ@@ρδελο που λες (εκτός κι αν έρθει η Inalan), εκείνο που έχουμε για χρόνια σε 4 γραμμές, αλλά με αυτά τα προβλήματα που έχω, αποκλείεται η Cyta να με αφήσει. Περιμένω τιμολογιακες αλλαγές μόνο ή αν μας δώσουν το "ελεύθερο" όταν πουληθεί. 
> 
> Ίσως τα πολλά "διθυραμβικά" σχόλια που διάβαζα για τη Cyta, με έκαναν να έχω υψηλές προσδοκίες.  Αλλά μάλλον ο VDSL συγχρονισμός στα 41000 (50700 με άλλη), ο λογαριασμός που σου έρχεται 4-5 μέρες πριν να λήξει και χωρίς ειδοποίηση, τα ρούτερ που είναι χάλια και δε μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου, το σταθερό τηλέφωνο που ακούγεται σαν χαλασμένο κινητό όταν κατεβάζεις (!) αρχεία, η ιστορία με την παράδοση του ρούτερ και άλλα πολλά, δεν είναι ικανά να σας χαλάσουν την καλή άποψη που έχετε. Μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο τρελός του χωριού... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Sorry, αλλά γενικά είμαι πολύ γκρινιάρης.


*Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου πληρώσω τα τέλη διακοπής*. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ και εγώ να καταλάβω (και στο έχω ξαναπεί σε παλαιότερο ποστ) ΓΙΑΤΙ εφόσον έχεις τόσο πολλά και σοβαρά προβλήματα με τη cyta, δε τραβάς μία καταγγελία και να σηκωθείς να φύγεις.

*Τώρα για το συγχρονισμό*. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και απαίτησε να σου αλλάξουν προφίλ. Στείλε και μία υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι αναγνωρίζεις τις όποιες αποσυνδέσεις θα υπάρχουν στη γραμμή σου και είσαι κομπλέ.
*
Οι λογαριασμοί*. Λογικά, και εσύ όπως και όλοι οι πελάτες εταιρειών σταθερής στην Ελλάδα, ειδοποιείσαι με SMS, e-mail, και άλλους ηλεκτρονικούς τρόπους για το οφειλόμενο ποσό. Αφού είσαι τόσο tech-guy που χρειάζεσαι 50αρι για προσωπική χρήση, λογικά θα γνωρίζεις πώς να χρησιμοποιείς τις παραπάνω τεχνολογίες. Δεν ξέρω. Λέω.
*
Το ρούτερ (για την ακρίβεια modem/router ή CPE)*. Δε ξέρω τι cpe σου έδωσαν, εγώ με TG788v2 (αλλά όχι σε VDSL) δεν έχω κανένα θέμα. Για την τηλεφωνία. Γιατί για το internet έχω bridgeαρει ένα mikrotik. Οπότε ρούτερ μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου.

*Το τηλέφωνο*. Έχω μία υποψία ότι _κάτι_ έχεις σκαλίξει στο QoS. Τα cpe της cyta, έχουν (μην αρχίσετε τις θεωρίες, ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι) δεσμευμένο συγκεκριμένο bandwidth στο QoS, ώστε να λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία με χρήση a-law (X 2, δηλαδή 128kbps) χωρίς να δημιουργεί το λεγόμενο "ρομποτισμο". Επίσης, λειτουργεί και σε διαφορετικό VLAN, οπότε τα πακέτα tagαρονται διαφορετικά, χωρίς να επηρεάζουν (θεωρητικά ΟΧΙ πρακτικά) την κίνηση του ίντερνετ.

Την ιστορία με τη παράδοση του ρούτερ, όπως και τα "άλλα πολλά", εγώ διατίθεμαι να τα ακούσω.

Υ.Γ. : Δες την υπογραφή μου.

----------


## zzzleepy

Καλημέρα παιδιά... κι εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής της Cyta για 4ο χρόνο τώρα και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα ποτέ. Πέραν του πρόσφατου επεισοδίου με την ανεξήγητη καθυστέρηση μεταφοράς της γραμμής μου στη νέα διεύθυνση (το οποίο έληξε αισίως) δηλώνω ικανοποιημένος και με τις υπηρεσίες αλλά και με την εξυπηρέτησή τους.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα: σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση για VDSL35. Έχω επισυνάψει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου. Σε ερώτησή μου τηλεφωνικά μου είπαν ότι είναι καλύτερα να κάνω τη διαδικασία σε ένα κατάστημα για να πάρω και τον εξοπλισμό άμεσα. Το ρούτερ που έχω τώρα είναι το ZTE ZXV10 H201L. Πριν είχα το Thompson TG782 το οποίο δεν είχε πρόβλημα αλλά τεχνικός της Cyta το αντικατέστησε σε επίσκεψή του (δεν ξέρω γιατί και η γυναίκα μου που ήταν σπίτι δεν ένιωσε την περιέργεια να ρωτήσει  :Laughing: )

Πιστεύετε αξίζει τον κόπο και το κόστος; Συνήθως πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται η μετάβαση;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

ΥΓ: και κάτι ακόμα: το SNR που λέτε είναι το Noise Margin?

----------


## bill27

Αν δεν σου φτανουν τα 16,5 mbps προχωρατο
SNR=Noise margin

----------


## dimangelid

> Απαράδεκτοι που δεν έχουν επισυνάψει τη λίστα αριθμών κλήσης στον λογαριασμό. Αν δεν το κάνουν δεν παίρνουν λεφτά...


Να δω τι θα πεις όταν σου κάνουν προσωρινή διακοπή λόγω μη πληρωμής. Το ακούσαμε και αυτό, να μην θέλει κάποιος να πληρώσει επειδή δεν του έστειλαν αναλυτική κατάσταση κλήσεων. Από την στιγμή που έχεις στα χέρια σου τον λογαριασμό και είναι σωστό το ποσό, δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία να μην πληρώσεις.

----------


## zzzleepy

> Αν δεν σου φτανουν τα 16,5 mbps προχωρατο
> SNR=Noise margin


Έχουν γίνει πολλές οι συσκευές πλέον (2 κινητά, λάπτοπ, PC, Playstation)...

Σε τι ταχύτητες να ελπίζω; Θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή ρούτερ;

----------


## bill27

Ναι θα χρειαστεις αλλαγη ρουτερ,το οποιο λογικα θα σου δωσει η cyta δωρεαν,
για ταχυτητες κτλ ρωτα στο νημα του vdsl της cyta γιατι εγω δεν εχω vdsl και δεν γνωριζω

----------


## manospcistas

Το πρόβλημα με την ανάλυση κλήσεων προέκυψε από κάποιες αλλαγές που έγιναν αυτό το μήνα στη μορφή των ηλεκτρονικών λογαριασμών και επιλύεται σταδιακά, ίσως και να είναι διαθέσιμη μέσα στη μέρα.

----------


## terko

> Το πρόβλημα με την ανάλυση κλήσεων προέκυψε από κάποιες αλλαγές που έγιναν αυτό το μήνα στη μορφή των ηλεκτρονικών λογαριασμών και επιλύεται σταδιακά, ίσως και να είναι διαθέσιμη μέσα στη μέρα.


Πόθεν η πληροφόρησή σου περί τούτου;

----------


## manospcistas

> Πόθεν η πληροφόρησή σου περί τούτου;


Μίλησα μαζί τους μέσω Messenger, γιατί κι εγώ χρειάζομαι την ανάλυση αυτού του μήνα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> * Οι λογαριασμοί*. Λογικά, και εσύ όπως και όλοι οι πελάτες εταιρειών σταθερής στην Ελλάδα, ειδοποιείσαι με SMS, e-mail, και άλλους ηλεκτρονικούς τρόπους για το οφειλόμενο ποσό. Αφού είσαι τόσο tech-guy που χρειάζεσαι 50αρι για προσωπική χρήση, λογικά θα γνωρίζεις πώς να χρησιμοποιείς τις παραπάνω τεχνολογίες. Δεν ξέρω. Λέω.
> [B]


Δεν είμαι ηλίθιος αγαπητέ... Απλά από τον προηγούμενο μήνα, η Cyta σταμάτησε να μου στέλνει ειδοποίηση στο e-mail, όταν βγαίνει ο λογαριασμός. Με SMS δεν έχω λάβει ποτέ. Σήμερα που ανέβηκε ο λογαριασμός με έκδοση 1/10, πάλι ειδοποίηση δεν έλαβα... Απλά πρέπει *να θυμάμαι* στις 25-30 κάθε μήνα, να μπαίνω στο MyCyta και να βρίσκω το λογαριασμό-έκπληξη και να τον πληρώσω πριν να λήξει. 

Σήμερα όμως, μόλις κατέβασα το pdf να το κοιτάξω αναλυτικά, διαπίστωσα πως *το πανηγύρι συνεχίζεται!*  :Laughing:  Το ανοίγω και βλέπω αυτό το πράγμα (πατήστε εμφάνιση)! Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιος είναι αυτός ο "Κ Λ Παναγιώτης" και για ποιο λόγο εμφανίστηκε ο λογαριασμός *μου* στο όνομά του! Προφανώς το λογιστήριο της Cyta, έχει βαρέσει διάλυση... Τουλάχιστον τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία, ήταν σωστά. :Clap: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## stelakis1914

Εισακούστηκαν τα παράπονα σας και ανέβασαν την ανάλυση κλήσεων σε csv στο mycyta για να την δείτε στο excel  :Razz: 

Και μια άσχετη ερώτηση. Αν αυτό τον λογαριασμό που η καταληκτική ημερομηνία πληρωμής του είναι η 30/10, τον πληρώσω στις 2-3/11 υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκύψει κανένα πρόβλημα;

----------


## zzzleepy

> Εισακούστηκαν τα παράπονα σας και ανέβασαν την ανάλυση κλήσεων σε csv στο mycyta για να την δείτε στο excel 
> 
> Και μια άσχετη ερώτηση. Αν αυτό τον λογαριασμό που η καταληκτική ημερομηνία πληρωμής του είναι η 30/10, τον πληρώσω στις 2-3/11 υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκύψει κανένα πρόβλημα;


Συνήθως αρχίζουν και ενοχλούν όταν εκδοθεί και δεύτερος λογαριασμός ενώ ακόμα εκκρεμεί ο προηγούμενος.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Κανενα προβλημα. Τους τελευταιους μηνες πληρωνω συνεχεια 3-4 του μηνα και ουτε με ενοχλησαν ,ουτε συμπεριληφθηκε οφειλη στον επομενο μηνα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Πολύ ωραία παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Just_Nikos

Εχει καποιο προβλημα η Cyta σημερα?
Απο το πρωί η γραμμη μου σερνεται, περιμενω 10 sec για ενα απλο googlaρισμα.

----------


## yiannis010

η ανατολικη θεσσσαλονικη ειναι οκ

----------


## galotzas

Ειπα και εγώ θα το πει και κανενας αλλος δεν μπορει. Συγχρονιζει στα 6-7 απο τα 9-10 και πανε ολα πολυ αργα.

----------


## Godian

Εμενα ήταν πολύ καλά σήμερα

----------


## nnn

20 λεπτά αναμονή ως τώρα, για να δηλώσω πως χάλασε το modem (καμιά 10αριά reboots σε μια ώρα)  :Thumb down:

----------


## galotzas

Βρήκες άκρη;

----------


## svartevarg

Φαίνεται ότι η Cyta παραπαίει....σε λίγο όλοι θα συγχρονίζουν στα 8mbps (σε adsl) εν έτει 2018 (tragic να πει κανείς είναι λίγο). Κανένα νέο για το τι θα γίνει με την θυγατρική στην Ελλάδα έχουμε;;; Να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν είναι.

----------


## nnn

> Βρήκες άκρη;


Όχι, σε επεξεργασία είναι το θέμα και έχω συγχρονίσει χαμηλότερα. Μάλλον έριξαν το προφίλ.

35 λεπτά περίμενα για να μιλήσω με ΤΥ, το έχουν κλείσει το μαγαζί και αν η καμπίνα από έξω ήταν έτοιμη, είχα φύγει εκείνη την ημέρα. Τόσο πολύ τα είχα πάρει.

----------


## Godian

> Φαίνεται ότι η Cyta παραπαίει....σε λίγο όλοι θα χρονίζουν στα 8mbps (σε adsl) εν έτει 2018 (tragic να πει κανείς είναι λίγο). Κανένα νέο για το τι θα γίνει με την θυγατρική στην Ελλάδα έχουμε;;; Να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν είναι.


Εμένα μου  ανέβηκε από 10500 στα 11020 ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ping στα online game fifa και battlefield άψογο

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εμένα ρε παιδιά γιατί κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο, όταν συμπληρώνω τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας για την ΤΥ με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στο 5λεπτο. Στο τηλ ΟΝΤΩΣ είναι όπως τα λέει ο nnn πλέον. Ρε συ admin, για δοκίμασε κ τη φόρμα...

----------


## You lied

> Φαίνεται ότι η Cyta παραπαίει....σε λίγο όλοι θα *χρονίζουν*στα 8mbps (σε adsl) εν έτει 2018 (tragic να πει κανείς είναι λίγο). Κανένα νέο για το τι θα γίνει με την θυγατρική στην Ελλάδα έχουμε;;; Να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν είναι.


Χρονίζουν, τι εννοείτε αγαπητέ;

----------


## svartevarg

> Χρονίζουν, τι εννοείτε αγαπητέ;


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, η σωστή λέξη είναι "συγχρονίζουν"

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα μου  ανέβηκε από 10500 στα 11020 ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ping στα online game fifa και battlefield άψογο


Το θέμα είναι γιατί οι ISP σαν τη Cyta κάνουν οικονομία στο bandwidth που δίνουν. Κόβουν από εσένα, εμένα και άλλους δυο και φτιάχνουν νέα γραμμή για νέο χρήστη.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Γίνονται και θαύματα τελικά! Αντί για 25 του μήνα (με έκδοση 1/11), ο λογαριασμός μου ανέβηκε χθες το βράδυ στο MyCyta και μάλιστα μου ήρθε και ειδοποίηση στο e-mail!! Τις τελευταίες 2 φορές, δεν είχε έρθει τίποτα... Επίσης, αυτή τη φορά έγραψαν και σωστά το όνομα στο λογαριασμό, αντί για κάποιο μισογραμμένο και άσχετο!! Εντυπωσιακή η Cyta, αυτά δε γίνονται πουθενά!  :Respekt: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Φαίνεται ότι η Cyta παραπαίει....σε λίγο όλοι θα συγχρονίζουν στα 8mbps (σε adsl) εν έτει 2018 (tragic να πει κανείς είναι λίγο). Κανένα νέο για το τι θα γίνει με την θυγατρική στην Ελλάδα έχουμε;;; Να αλλάξουμε πάροχο αν είναι.





> Όχι, σε επεξεργασία είναι το θέμα και έχω συγχρονίσει χαμηλότερα. Μάλλον έριξαν το προφίλ.
> 
> 35 λεπτά περίμενα για να μιλήσω με ΤΥ, το έχουν κλείσει το μαγαζί και αν η καμπίνα από έξω ήταν έτοιμη, είχα φύγει εκείνη την ημέρα. Τόσο πολύ τα είχα πάρει.


Αποκλείεται, αφού σύμφωνα με κάποια μέλη, η Cyta "μαμάει" και δέρνει και ξεπερνά σε εξυπηρέτηση τον ΟΤΕ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, η σωστή λέξη είναι "συγχρονίζουν"
> 
> Το θέμα είναι γιατί οι ISP σαν τη Cyta κάνουν οικονομία στο bandwidth που δίνουν. Κόβουν από εσένα, εμένα και άλλους δυο και φτιάχνουν νέα γραμμή για νέο χρήστη.


Καλά, αυτό το κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ και η WIND...

----------


## sdikr

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, η σωστή λέξη είναι "συγχρονίζουν"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι γιατί οι ISP σαν τη Cyta κάνουν οικονομία στο bandwidth που δίνουν. Κόβουν από εσένα, εμένα και άλλους δυο και φτιάχνουν νέα γραμμή για νέο χρήστη.


Μόνο μια γραμμή;    και δυο και τρείς βγάζουν




> Καλά, αυτό το κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ και η WIND...


Αυτοί βγάζουν και τέσσερις  :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> Μόνο μια γραμμή;    και δυο και τρείς βγάζουν
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτοί βγάζουν και τέσσερις


Μην κοροιδεύεις τα παιδιά  :Razz: 

Τώρα αλήθεια, πιστεύετε ότι ο πάροχος σας, επίτηδες σας βάζει σε troubleshooting profile για να κερδίσει στα rates;

----------


## sdikr

> Μην κοροιδεύεις τα παιδιά 
> 
> Τώρα αλήθεια, πιστεύετε ότι ο πάροχος σας, επίτηδες σας βάζει σε troubleshooting profile για να κερδίσει στα rates;


Έχεις δίκαιο,  ζητάω συγνώμη

@svartevarg
Η Γραμμή του χαλκού είναι πραγματικά το μόνο πράγμα που δεν μπορούν να δώσουν σε πάνω απο έναν χρήστη,  αν μια γραμμή δηλαδή είναι για 100mbit  δεν μπορεί να την χωρίσει κάποιος σε 4χ 25mbit.
Ο συχρονισμος αλλάζει για διαφόρους λόγους, ενας απο αυτούς είναι και το λεγόμενο crosstalk.

----------


## svartevarg

> Τώρα αλήθεια, πιστεύετε ότι ο πάροχος σας, επίτηδες σας βάζει σε troubleshooting profile για να κερδίσει στα rates;


Όχι, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσε να μας ενημερώνει κάθε φορά που το κάνει ή γενικά ότι είμαστε σε αυτό το profile με κανα μαιλ. Υπάρχουν άτομα που είναι / ήταν για τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια σε αυτό το profile. Τι ήθελε ο πάροχος;; Να πραγματοποιήσει κοινωνικό πείραμα για τις ανθρώπινες αντοχές όταν όλοι οι άλλοι στην πολυκατοικία σου πιάνουν 2-3 mbps παραπάνω από εσένα;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχεις δίκαιο,  ζητάω συγνώμη
> 
> @svartevarg
> Η Γραμμή του χαλκού είναι πραγματικά το μόνο πράγμα που δεν μπορούν να δώσουν σε πάνω απο έναν χρήστη,  αν μια γραμμή δηλαδή είναι για 100mbit  δεν μπορεί να την χωρίσει κάποιος σε 4χ 25mbit.
> Ο συχρονισμος αλλάζει για διαφόρους λόγους, ενας απο αυτούς είναι και το λεγόμενο crosstalk.


το ξέρω για το χαλκό, αλλά αυτό το crosstalk έχει γίνει συνήθεια.

----------


## yiannis010

σε οτι αφορα την ταχυτητα παιδια εχετε απολυτο δικιο .
πριν ενα χρονο ημουν στα 14 και κατι  πριν 2 μηνες πηγα στα 10 και ξαφνικα μια μερα το ειδα στα 6.....
στο πρωτο τηλεφωνο στην τυ με ενα χαλαρο υφος μου ειπε αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητητα σας δεν βλεπουμε καποιο προβλημα.δεν εδωσα σημασια αρχισα να σκεφτομαι και τα crosstalk οποτε δεν μιλησα .
οταν πλεον το ειδα στο 6 και επικοινωνησα ξανα , μου εκανε εντυπωση πως πρωτη φορα στα 4-5 χρονια περιμενα 22 λεπτα στο τηλεφωνο για να βγει καποιος στην γραμμη,
οσο αφορα την ταχυτητα ειδε και αυτος πως καποτε επιανα 14 ....δεν ξερω τι εκανε στην γραμμη ουτε μου ειπε αν και τον ρωτησα και ξαφνικα βρεθηκα στα 12  μβ αν και παλι δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι θα προτιμοιυσα 14,4 που ειχα πριν 10 μηνες περιπου

----------


## nnn

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός το μεσημέρι και έφερε το ZTE. Συγχρόνισε και ψηλότερα.

----------


## mike_871

> Ήρθε ο τεχνικός το μεσημέρι και έφερε το ZTE. Συγχρόνισε και ψηλότερα.


τι εννοεις?

----------


## nnn

> τι εννοεις?


Με το ADB είχε πέσει ο συγχρονισμός στα 24,5 επειδή ανέβασαν το SNR στο 8, με το ZTE συγχρόνισε στα 27++ με το SNR στο 8. Θα ζητήσω κατέβασμα στο 6 για να πάει στα 29+.

----------


## panosb26

> Με το ADB είχε πέσει ο συγχρονισμός στα 24,5 επειδή ανέβασαν το SNR στο 8, με το ZTE συγχρόνισε στα 27++ με το SNR στο 8. Θα ζητήσω κατέβασμα στο 6 για να πάει στα 29+.


Δεν εχουν προφιλ με 6snr εκτος απο καποια για επιχειρηματικους πελατες

----------


## nnn

> Δεν εχουν προφιλ με 6snr εκτος απο καποια για επιχειρηματικους πελατες


Για εμένα έχουν......

----------


## nnn

χμμ χρειάστηκε να κάνω disconnect/connect και να αλλάξω IP γιατί ξαφνικά χάθηκε η δρομολόγηση προς το adslgr και άλλα sites, ενώ άλλα έπαιζαν κανονικά. Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> χμμ χρειάστηκε να κάνω disconnect/connect και να αλλάξω IP γιατί ξαφνικά χάθηκε η δρομολόγηση προς το adslgr και άλλα sites, ενώ άλλα έπαιζαν κανονικά. Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο έγινε προχθες στην καφετέρια που έπινα καφέ, σε vdsl ote.

----------


## costa

Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου....
https://s25.postimg.org/4qnucculr/cyta.png

Nα ζητήσω fast στο data path για καλύτερο ping? θα χάσω σε ταχύτητα στο download?

----------


## sweet dreams

Nα ζητήσεις, ναι, θα χάσεις ταχύτητα.

----------


## Godian

Link Status
Connected

Rate (Up/Down)
1021/11093 kbps

Noise Margin (Up/Down)
15/7.9 dB

Modulation Type
ADSL_2plus

Line Attenuation (Up/Down)
12.1/16.5 dB

Output Power (Up/Down)
12.4/19.9 dBm

Data Path (Up/Down)
Fast/Fast

Max Rate(Up/Down)
1232/11180 kbps

Interleave depth
0

Annex Type
AnnexA

CRC errors
0




Εγω παντως που εβαλα εχω τρομερη διαφορα στα ping 15ms στα game που παιζω

Στο battlefield σε ολανδικο σερβερ παιζω μεχρι 65 ms και το ανωτερο 83ms

Εχω χαμηλη ταχυτητα λογο crosstalk
φετος ανεβηκε στα 11  μεχρι περσυ ηταν στα 10 μαλλον εφυγαν πολλα ατομα απο τη περιοχη

----------


## Godian

Έχει κανείς σήμερα πρόβλημα με τα pings;;

----------


## nnn

nope..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έχει κανείς σήμερα πρόβλημα με τα pings;;


Μόνο σε speedtests με επιλεγμένο σέρβερ τον HyperHosting, βλέπω να σέρνεται τις τελευταίες μέρες. Πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πριν κάνα μισάωρο, η Cyta άρχισε να σέρνεται "άγρια"... Έκανα restart το ρούτερ και παρόλο που τα στατιστικά είναι ΟΚ, συνεχίζει να σέρνεται. Στο speedtest (με PLC) αντί για 40 Mbps, μου δείχνει τώρα 10άρια...

Υπάρχει άλλος που να σέρνεται σήμερα;

----------


## uncle_nontas

Λαμπρινή/Γαλάτσι κομπλέ μάλλον.

----------


## mix21

αξίζει να πάω σε vdsl; βρίσκομαι στο Βόλο.

----------


## sweet dreams

> αξίζει να πάω σε vdsl; βρίσκομαι στο Βόλο.


Eμας ρωτάς;;;  :Thinking:  αυτό είναι θέμα δικό σου, τι χρειάζεσαι, τι προβλήματα έχεις από την τωρινή σύνδεση, κ.λ.π.

----------


## mix21

βλέπω πως με +6ε/μήνα μπορώ να έχω το vdsl 35 και έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος στο βόλο που να έχει την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία ώστε να μου πει αν θα δω διαφορά την ταχύτητα.Επίσης, ίσως κάποιος να είχε παραπλήσια νούμερα με τα δικά μου και όταν πήγε στο vdsl να είδε σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν μπορείς να τα δώσεις, δώσ' τα, δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ADSL με το VDSL, δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το Down αλλά και με το Up, η διαφορά είναι μέρα με νύχτα.

----------


## kafao

Λοιπόν, έχει επιβεβαιωθεί πλήρως, η εταιρεία περνά στα χέρια της wind.

Θα σκάσει εντός ολίγων ημερών.

----------


## You lied

Και εγώ σου λέω πώς θα την εξαγοράσουν οι Νιγηριανές Τηλεπικοινωνίες. Στο εγγυώμαι εγώ και το βασίζω απολύτως πουθενά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και εγώ σου λέω πώς θα την εξαγοράσουν οι Νιγηριανές Τηλεπικοινωνίες. Στο εγγυώμαι εγώ και το βασίζω απολύτως πουθενά.


H συνδρομή θα πληρώνεται με cd/dvd ?
Μιας κι έχεις εκ των έξω πληροφορίες..

----------


## Godian

> Λοιπόν, έχει επιβεβαιωθεί πλήρως, η εταιρεία περνά στα χέρια της wind.
> 
> Θα σκάσει εντός ολίγων ημερών.


μπαμ και κατω δηλαδη

----------


## bill27

Γιατι ρε παιδια αμα την παρει η wind δηλαδη τι θα γινει??Θα εχετε ολοι προβληματα και θα φυγετε?

----------


## You lied

Ναι φυσικά και θα φύγω. Δεν μπορώ να το πώ πιο απλά. Αυτά που τράβηξα με τη wind, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναέγιναν πουθενά στον κόσμο.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Γιατι ρε παιδια αμα την παρει η wind δηλαδη τι θα γινει??Θα εχετε ολοι προβληματα και θα φυγετε?


Κι εγώ με CYTA είμαι δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι για τον τελικό καταναλωτή

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Γιατι ρε παιδια αμα την παρει η wind δηλαδη τι θα γινει??Θα εχετε ολοι προβληματα και θα φυγετε?


Ξεκάθαρα ναι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ναι φυσικά και θα φύγω. Δεν μπορώ να το πώ πιο απλά. Αυτά που τράβηξα με τη wind, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναέγιναν πουθενά στον κόσμο.




Off Topic


		Ακριβώς το αντίθετο εγώ. Έχουμε 4 γραμμές WIND στην οικογένεια για αρκετά χρόνια, χωρίς προβλήματα... Ίσως είναι η μόνη εταιρία που δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα (ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ μας είχε πρήξει). Η εξυπηρέτησή τους έχει ένα θέμα, αλλά είναι ανάλογα σε ποιον υπάλληλο θα "πέσεις"... Ελπίζω τώρα που έχουν ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, να βελτιωθεί σε αυτό τον τομέα.

Εγώ δε θα είχα πρόβλημα να γυρίσει στη WIND η δική μου γραμμή. Αλλά θα ήθελα να είχα το ελεύθερο να φύγω από τη Cyta και να πάω σε φοιτητικό OTE VDSL, να βρω την "υγειά" μου και να δίνω λιγότερα €€...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Atheros

> Γιατι ρε παιδια αμα την παρει η wind δηλαδη τι θα γινει??Θα εχετε ολοι προβληματα και θα φυγετε?


Συμφορά που μας βρήκε !!!!Το πολύ σε 12 ώρες άμα γίνει τέτοιο πράγμα...έχω κάνει φορητότητα......Τα κουβαδάκια μου και σε άλλη παραλία! Είδα κι έπαθα να ξεφύγω από τα νύχια της WIND, και αυτή θα με ακολουθάει από πίσω :;;;;;Άσε που με έχει στη μαύρη λίστα, και άμα ξαναδεί το όνομά μου θα μου ανεβάσει το πάγιο από τα 14,69€ που δίνω τώρα στα 99,90€ για εκδίκηση!

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Μπρρρρ..... wind  και  ανατριχιασα..... 
Με βλεπω για vodafone μερια η' πΟΤΕ .....

----------


## talos_2002

Θα μείνω Cyta για όσο διάστημα συμφέρει την τσέπη μου.
*Αν* ποτέ την κάνουν σαν τα μούτρα τους, Forthnet/Nova.

----------


## dimangelid

> Λοιπόν, έχει επιβεβαιωθεί πλήρως, η εταιρεία περνά στα χέρια της wind.
> 
> Θα σκάσει εντός ολίγων ημερών.


Που το βασίζεις αυτό; Κάποιο link;

----------


## mix21

Αν περάσει σε αλλη εταιρεία η cyta,λογικα θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να φυγουμε χωρις "πρόστιμο", σωστα;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αν περάσει σε αλλη εταιρεία η cyta,λογικα θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να φυγουμε χωρις "πρόστιμο", σωστα;


Αυτό ευχόμαστε σχεδόν όλοι, αλλά χλωμό το βλέπω να γίνει...

----------


## galotzas

Δεν θυμαμαι και με την Vivodi τι ειχε γινει...   Ισως να υπαρχει στα ψιλα γραμματα του καθε παροχου τι ισχυει σε περιπτωση συγχωνευσης/εξαγορας και τα λοιπα Η να ισχυει κατι γενικο βασει νομου (λεω τωρα)

----------


## Godian

Εμένα το συμβόλαιο μου λήγει τον Οκτώβριο του 2018. Μακάρι να γίνει η εξαγορά κατά το καλοκαίρι να την δοκιμάσω μέχρι Οκτώβριο αν και δε πιστεύω να αλλάξει τίποτα σε εμάς.
Αν αλλάξει από θέματα ping και τέτοια την κάνω με ελαφρά. Αν όχι μένω. Αλλιώς καλύτερα οτε και να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο με λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Καινούργια υπηρεσία το Cyta More ή υπήρχε;

https://more.cyta.gr

----------


## divinitygr

Αντε και φυγαμε χωρις πεναλτι, που να παμε ? 
Παρε τη μια και βαρα την αλλη ειναι ολες

----------


## nnn

> Καινούργια υπηρεσία το Cyta More ή υπήρχε;
> 
> https://more.cyta.gr


Καινούρια.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Μπήκα πριν λίγο στο MyCyta για πλάκα και ξαφνικά βλέπω ότι έχει ανεβεί ο λογαριασμός της 1ης Δεκεμβρίου, μια βδομάδα νωρίτερα από το συνηθισμένο!! Χωρίς ειδοποίηση στο e-mail βέβαια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μάλλον αποφάσισαν να "σουλουπωθούν", λίγο πριν το τέλος τους, για να πουληθούν ακριβότερα στη WIND και να μη φαίνεται η εικόνα μιας διαλυμένης εταιρίας***.  :Razz:  

***Δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, αν δείτε στα post της Cyta στο Facebook, περίπου 9 στους 10 τη βρίζουν...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Μπήκα πριν λίγο στο MyCyta για πλάκα και ξαφνικά βλέπω ότι έχει ανεβεί ο λογαριασμός της 1ης Δεκεμβρίου, μια βδομάδα νωρίτερα από το συνηθισμένο!! Χωρίς ειδοποίηση στο e-mail βέβαια... 
> 
> Μάλλον αποφάσισαν να "σουλουπωθούν", λίγο πριν το τέλος τους, για να πουληθούν ακριβότερα στη WIND και να μη φαίνεται η εικόνα μιας διαλυμένης εταιρίας***.  
> 
> ***Δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, αν δείτε στα post της Cyta στο Facebook, περίπου 9 στους 10 τη βρίζουν...


στη wind?ελεος,ολο με κυνηγαει.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> στη wind?ελεος,ολο με κυνηγαει.


Οι φήμες λένε ότι είναι κοντά με τη WIND. Ακόμα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.

----------


## You lied

Κουράζεις.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Δεν θυμαμαι και με την Vivodi τι ειχε γινει...   Ισως να υπαρχει στα ψιλα γραμματα του καθε παροχου τι ισχυει σε περιπτωση συγχωνευσης/εξαγορας και τα λοιπα Η να ισχυει κατι γενικο βασει νομου (λεω τωρα)


Από VIVODI σε ON δεν είχε αλλάξει κάτι.
Οι ίδιες τιμές και το ίδιο συμβόλαιο αορίστου χρόνου που είχαμε στην μία, συνέχισαν στην άλλη.
Κατα το κλείσιμο της ΟΝ, μόνοι μας κανονίσαμε ο καθένας σε τι εταιρία θα πάμε.

Τα τηλεφωνήματα από όλες τις άλλες εταιρίες έπεφταν βροχή κάθε μέρα.
Είχαν βγει στην "φόρα" (μεταξύ τους) τα νούμερα όλων μας. Κάποιος τα είχε δώσει ή πουλήσει.
Όταν υπήρχε η VIVODI, δεν υπήρχαν ούτε ρήτρες, ούτε 24μηνα συμβόλαια, ούτε αυξήσεις προς τα πάνω κάθε λίγο, ούτε κείμενα για συγχωνεύσεις-λουκέτα.
Ειδικά εμείς οι πρώτοι συνδρομητές, κάναμε ένα τυπικό συμβόλαιο... και τέλος.
Μόνο η τιμή αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που βάσει παγίου (αν δεν μιλούσατε με αυτούς) στο τέλος του 24μηνου έπαιρνες την "κανονική- αυξημένη" τιμή, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.

----------


## Doxaios

Το θέμα είναι τί γίνεται με όλους εμάς που έχουμε είτε 12μηνα είτε 24μηνα συμβόλαια και όχι με κάποιον με ανοιχτό. Η λογική λέει οτι είναι αδιανόητο όταν έχεις κάνει συμφωνία με μία εταιρία και αυτή κλείσει να μη σου δίνει δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης χωρίς ρήτρα.

----------


## anderm

Άμα κλείσει ναι, εφόσον θα συγχονευθεί οι υπηρεσίες θα συνεχίσουν να παρέχονται ως είχαν συνεπώς υπάρχει μια καλή περίπτωση να μην δοθεί δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## Godian

> Το θέμα είναι τί γίνεται με όλους εμάς που έχουμε είτε 12μηνα είτε 24μηνα συμβόλαια και όχι με κάποιον με ανοιχτό. Η λογική λέει οτι είναι αδιανόητο όταν έχεις κάνει συμφωνία με μία εταιρία και αυτή κλείσει να μη σου δίνει δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης χωρίς ρήτρα.


Πότε έκανες συμβόλαιο φίλε μου;;; εδώ και αρκετό καιρό λένε ότι πωλείται. Μπορούσες να μήνα ανανεώσεις και να πας αλλού. Αλλιώς περιμένεις να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο σου

----------


## Atheros

> Πότε έκανες συμβόλαιο φίλε μου;;; εδώ και αρκετό καιρό λένε ότι πωλείται. Μπορούσες να μήνα ανανεώσεις και να πας αλλού. Αλλιώς περιμένεις να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο σου


Άν δεν τροποποιήσει η νέα ιδιοκτησία μονομερώς τα συμφωνημένα που έχουμε με τη CYTA δεν υπάρχει λόγος αποχώρησης πρό της λήξης του συμβολαίου. Άν κάνει μαγκιές και μονομερείς αυξήσεις....κρυφές ή φανερές....τότε, υπάρχει όλο το οπλοστάσιο διαθέσιμο με καταγγελία, εξώδικα, αγωγές κτλ.....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Άν δεν τροποποιήσει η νέα ιδιοκτησία μονομερώς τα συμφωνημένα που έχουμε με τη CYTA δεν υπάρχει λόγος αποχώρησης πρό της λήξης του συμβολαίου. Άν κάνει μαγκιές και μονομερείς αυξήσεις....κρυφές ή φανερές....τότε, υπάρχει όλο το οπλοστάσιο διαθέσιμο με καταγγελία, εξώδικα, αγωγές κτλ.....


Αυτό ακριβώς. Αν συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμά μας ως έχει, δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να φύγουμε. 

Βέβαια, με τη WIND και τη Vodafone να είναι πρωταθλήτριες σε αυξήσεις, πιστεύω ότι οποια και να την πάρει τη Cyta, θα φύγουμε από τον πρώτο μήνα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Godian

Θεωρητικά ρε παιδιά όποια και να την πάρει από άποψη ποιότητας τί μπορεί να αλλάξει σε θέματα γραμμής;;

----------


## Atheros

> Θεωρητικά ρε παιδιά όποια και να την πάρει από άποψη ποιότητας τί μπορεί να αλλάξει σε θέματα γραμμής;;


Τα ίδια περίπου είναι όλες....Δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία καλύτερη.

----------


## Godian

> Τα ίδια περίπου είναι όλες....Δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία καλύτερη.


Λες εεεε;;; άμα δεν αλλάξει τίποτα θα μείνω εννοείται

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Άν δεν τροποποιήσει η νέα ιδιοκτησία μονομερώς τα συμφωνημένα που έχουμε με τη CYTA δεν υπάρχει λόγος αποχώρησης πρό της λήξης του συμβολαίου. Άν κάνει μαγκιές και μονομερείς αυξήσεις....κρυφές ή φανερές....τότε, υπάρχει όλο το οπλοστάσιο διαθέσιμο με καταγγελία, εξώδικα, αγωγές κτλ.....


οπλα εχεις εσυ τα εξωδικα και τις αγωγες για 1,20€ αυξηση?




> Λες εεεε;;; άμα δεν αλλάξει τίποτα θα μείνω εννοείται


το τιποτα ειναι σχετικο.
Πρωτα πρωτα θα αλλαξει η (μη)εξυπηρετηση πελατων.Κατοπιν οι υπογειες κομπινες,για ανανεωσεις,χρεωσεις κλπ.

----------


## Atheros

> οπλα εχεις εσυ τα εξωδικα και τις αγωγες για 1,20€ αυξηση?
> 
> 
> 
> το τιποτα ειναι σχετικο.
> Πρωτα πρωτα θα αλλαξει η (μη)εξυπηρετηση πελατων.Κατοπιν οι υπογειες κομπινες,για ανανεωσεις,χρεωσεις κλπ.


Πρώτα ξεκινάμε από καταγγελία, δεν ξεκίνησα με εξώδικο.Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα παραπάνω.
Τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει στην ποιότητα καλή ή κακή της υπηρεσίας ίντερνετ

----------


## Doxaios

Έχω υπογράψει με μια εταιρία που λέγεται cyta. Πουλιέται. Νομίζω οτι δεν είναι αυτόματα αποδεκτό οτι θα θέλω να είμαι πελάτης εταιρίας με όνομα wind, vodafone κτλ.

- - - Updated - - -

Εχει κανεις προβλημα ανατολικη Θεσσαλονικη Περαια, Πλαγιαρι, Τριλοφο, Καρδια;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πρώτα ξεκινάμε από καταγγελία, δεν ξεκίνησα με εξώδικο.Ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα παραπάνω.
> Τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει στην ποιότητα καλή ή κακή της υπηρεσίας ίντερνετ


Δεν αναφερα πουθενα οτι ξεκινας με εξωδικο.Διαφωνω απλα στις λυσεις που νομιζεις οτι εχεις σαν οπλο οπως τα εξωδικα και τις αγωγες.



Βασικα θα επρεπε να σου πληρωνουν και τα τελη συνδεσης με την επομενη εταιρια αφου ειναι δικο τους σφαλμα,αλλα που..

----------


## Παντελής Κ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,
Σχετικά με το θέμα της CYTA αντιμετωπίζω το εξής θέμα και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας :

Άλλαξα πάροχο τον Αύγουστο και πήγα στη cyta .
Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω θέματα ταχύτητας Internet και διακοπών στο τηλέφωνο  .
Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους , ήρθε τεχνικός και είπε ότι θα πρέπει να φταίει η καλωδίωση του συναγερμού . Συναγερμό δεν έχω αλλά υπάρχουν οι αναμονές . Για να λυθεί το θέμα λοιπόν μου είπαν να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο να το δει .
Και η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής : "οφείλει η  cyta  να το ψάξει  αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την καλωδίωση ή όντως θα πρέπει εγώ να φροντίσω να βρω ηλεκτρολόγο; " και δεύτερον "παίζει ρόλο το ότι  με τους άλλους πάροχους δεν είχα τέτοιο θέμα;"

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bill27

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,
> Σχετικά με το θέμα της CYTA αντιμετωπίζω το εξής θέμα και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας :
> 
> Άλλαξα πάροχο τον Αύγουστο και πήγα στη cyta .
> Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω θέματα ταχύτητας Internet και διακοπών στο τηλέφωνο  .
> Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους , ήρθε τεχνικός και είπε ότι θα πρέπει να φταίει η καλωδίωση του συναγερμού . Συναγερμό δεν έχω αλλά υπάρχουν οι αναμονές . Για να λυθεί το θέμα λοιπόν μου είπαν να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο να το δει .
> Και η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής : "οφείλει η  cyta  να το ψάξει  αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την καλωδίωση ή όντως θα πρέπει εγώ να φροντίσω να βρω ηλεκτρολόγο; " και δεύτερον "παίζει ρόλο το ότι  με τους άλλους πάροχους δεν είχα τέτοιο θέμα;"
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


αν το προβλημα αφορα δικη σου καλωδιωση δηλαδη απο το κουτι που εχεις εξω απο το σπιτι σου και μετα ειναι δικια σου ευθυνη,αν το προβλημα αφορα απο το αστικο κεντρο εως το κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι σου αφορα τη cyta.

----------


## Doxaios

Οπως τα ειπε ο φιλος. Το περιεργο παντως ειναι γιατι δεν ειχε το ιδιο θεμα σε προηγουμενο παροχο.

----------


## anderm

> αν το προβλημα αφορα δικη σου καλωδιωση δηλαδη απο το κουτι που εχεις εξω απο το σπιτι σου και μετα ειναι δικια σου ευθυνη,αν το προβλημα αφορα απο το αστικο κεντρο εως το κουτι εξω απο το σπιτι σου αφορα τη cyta.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Η καλωδίωση από το box προς τα μέσα σωστά είναι ευθύνη πελάτη. Από το box μέχρι το Α/Κ είναι ευθύνη ΟΤΕ και από το Α/Κ ευθύνη Cyta. 

Εάν κάποιος δεν έχει μείωση συγχρονισμού δεν μπορεί να ευθύνεται άλλος παράγοντας για τη μείωση ταχύτητας κατά τέτοιο μεγάλο ποσοστό σε σχέση με το συγχρονισμό παρά το δίκτυο της Cyta από το Α/Κ και μετά. Εάν υπήρχε παράγοντας θορύβου θα έριχνε το SNR σε σημείο που δεν θα μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει η γραμμή, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει μειωμένη ταχύτητα κατά τόσο μεγάλα ποσοστά και να ευθύνονται παρεμβολές.

----------


## bill27

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Η καλωδίωση από το box προς τα μέσα σωστά είναι ευθύνη πελάτη. Από το box μέχρι το Α/Κ είναι ευθύνη ΟΤΕ και από το Α/Κ ευθύνη Cyta.


Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι ειναι ευθυνη του οτε απο την στιγμη που διαχειριζετε το δικτυο του χαλκου,αλλα ο πελατης αν εχει προβλημα δεν θα απευθυνθει στον οτε αλλα στην συτα.

Αν μπορει ο φιλος ας δωσει τα στατιστικα να δουμε τι ακριβως παιζει..

----------


## panosb26

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,
> Σχετικά με το θέμα της CYTA αντιμετωπίζω το εξής θέμα και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας :
> 
> Άλλαξα πάροχο τον Αύγουστο και πήγα στη cyta .
> Τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες αντιμετωπίζω θέματα ταχύτητας Internet και διακοπών στο τηλέφωνο  .
> Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους , ήρθε τεχνικός και είπε ότι θα πρέπει να φταίει η καλωδίωση του συναγερμού . Συναγερμό δεν έχω αλλά υπάρχουν οι αναμονές . Για να λυθεί το θέμα λοιπόν μου είπαν να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο να το δει .
> Και η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής : "οφείλει η  cyta  να το ψάξει  αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την καλωδίωση ή όντως θα πρέπει εγώ να φροντίσω να βρω ηλεκτρολόγο; " και δεύτερον "παίζει ρόλο το ότι  με τους άλλους πάροχους δεν είχα τέτοιο θέμα;"
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εαν εχει ερθει τεχνικος και μετρησε μεχρι εξω σε εσκαλιτ,ΧΚ ή εισαγωγη οτι εχεις μαλλον στο σπιτι σου και ειναι οκ χωρις μεταβολλες ή σφαλματα και μεσα σε κεντρικη πριζα βρισκει προβλημα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι καθαρα δικο σου/εσωτερικη καλωδιωσης (θα μπορουσε βεβαια εαν ηθελε να ψαξει να βρει ακριβως το προβλημα)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Αν και θελω να ρωτησω για Cyta VDSL, δε βρηκα σχετικό topic στο αντίστοιχο subsection.

Μετακομιζω στη Νεα Σμύρνη, στη Μηδείας-Μυκάλης. Με ψηνει η γραμμη 50/10 (έναντι 50/5 που δίνουν οι άλλοι). Δύο ερωτησεις;

α)πώς το βλέπετε; γενικα διαβαζω καλά σχόλια για Cyta. Εχουμε κανεναν εδώ στη Νεα Σμυρνη; ιδανικα με VDSL, αλλά εστω και με aDSL.
β)να βάλω 12μηνη ή 24μηνη δεσμευση; για 3 ευρω παραπάνω νομιζω ότι το 12μηνο σε γλιτωνει από μεγάλο βραχνά μακράς δεσμευσης

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν και θελω να ρωτησω για Cyta VDSL, δε βρηκα σχετικό topic στο αντίστοιχο subsection.
> 
> Μετακομιζω στη Νεα Σμύρνη, στη Μηδείας-Μυκάλης. Με ψηνει η γραμμη 50/10 (έναντι 50/5 που δίνουν οι άλλοι). Δύο ερωτησεις;
> 
> α)πώς το βλέπετε; γενικα διαβαζω καλά σχόλια για Cyta. Εχουμε κανεναν εδώ στη Νεα Σμυρνη; ιδανικα με VDSL, αλλά εστω και με aDSL.
> β)να βάλω 12μηνη ή 24μηνη δεσμευση; για 3 ευρω παραπάνω νομιζω ότι το 12μηνο σε γλιτωνει από μεγάλο βραχνά μακράς δεσμευσης
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλώς ήλθες Ολλανδέ
Εχω πολλές εμπειρίες από cyta, χρόνια τώρα Νέα Σμύρνη και Παλιό Φάληρο
Μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ οι καλύτεροι πάροχοι

Σωστή σκέψη το 12μηνο, επειδή είναι προς πώληση
Το μοναδικό πιθανό πρόβλημα αν ο ΟΤΕ της δώσει σαπάκι (μου συνέβη στο Παλιό Φάληρο, η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40 την μέτρησε τεχνικός cyta στον κατανεμητή όταν συνδέθηκα)


Κατά τα άλλα κανένα πρόβλημα όπως και οι περισσότεροι αν εξαιρέσεις τον daBest
YΓ1. Θα πρέπει να μάθεις να κυνηγάς τους λογαριασμούς
ΥΓ2. Βάλε και cyta4U στο κινητό να δέχεσαι τις κλήσεις του σταθερού όταν είσαι πλατεία ή Κω   :Razz: 
Κι έρχεται καλοκαίρι

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Χαχα, σωστός ο (νέος) γείτονας. Σκεφτόμουν να βάλω την πάγια εντολή να μην σκοτιζομαι με λογαριασμούς και να παρω και την εκπτωση 0,50 ευρω. Ετσι τα'χα στην Ολλανδια και 5.5 χρόια δεν ασχολήθηκα. Αυτό το Cyta4U ειναι VoIP, να φανταστω; εχει ξεμεινει το CSipSimple στο Note μου από το Viva phone που ειχα στην Ολλανδία , οπότε μπορώ να σεταρω τη Cyta instead. Σ'ευχαριστώ.

Πάντα είχα μικρούς providers ως φοιτητης στην Καλλιθεα:

01/2006-10/2007 : Vivodi *shared llu* (ήμουν μεσα στις 5.000 πρώτες llu γραμμές πανελλαδικα, ενω σημερα υπάρχουν ~1.500.000 llu γραμμές)
10/2007-04/2011 : NetOne  :Hearts:   :Hearts:   :Hearts:   :Hearts:  full llu
04/2011-07/2011: Cyta full llu (ηταν τοτε που ειχε κλείσει η NetOne και μας εδωσαν προσφορά)

μετα πήγα στρατό και 5.5 χρονια Ολλανδια μεχρι τωρα που επέστρεψα, μια γειτονια πιο περα απ την Καλλιθεα.

Ημουν πάντα με τα αουτσάιντερ. Δεν ειχα ποτέ στη ζωή μου ούτε για μια μερα OTE, Forthnet, HOL ή Wind (ή όπως λεγονται σημερα, έλεος με το rebranding). Πάω για Cyta, λοιπόν  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χαχα, σωστός ο (νέος) γείτονας. Σκεφτόμουν να βάλω την πάγια εντολή να μην σκοτιζομαι με λογαριασμούς και να παρω και την εκπτωση 0,50 ευρω. Ετσι τα'χα στην Ολλανδια και 5.5 χρόια δεν ασχολήθηκα. Αυτό το Cyta4U ειναι VoIP, να φανταστω; εχει ξεμεινει το CSipSimple στο Note μου από το Viva phone που ειχα στην Ολλανδία , οπότε μπορώ να σεταρω τη Cyta instead. Σ'ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Πάντα είχα μικρούς providers ως φοιτητης στην Καλλιθεα:
> 
> 01/2006-10/2007 : Vivodi *shared llu* (ήμουν μεσα στις 5.000 πρώτες llu γραμμές πανελλαδικα, ενω σημερα υπάρχουν ~1.500.000 llu γραμμές)
> 10/2007-04/2011 : NetOne     full llu
> 04/2011-07/2011: Cyta full llu (ηταν τοτε που ειχε κλείσει η NetOne και μας εδωσαν προσφορά)
> 
> μετα πήγα στρατό και 5.5 χρονια Ολλανδια μεχρι τωρα που επέστρεψα, μια γειτονια πιο περα απ την Καλλιθεα.
> ...


Ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται που και πού (για κανά χρόνο) γιατί ψάχνουν στα καφάο για την καλύτερη γραμμή. Αρχοντες. Μετά κρατάς τον χαλκό από ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι και πας cyta   :Razz: 

Η cyta είναι voip, δεν χρειάζεται να σετάρεις τίποτα στο κινητό, κατεβάζεις έτοιμο το cyta4u από google play

ΥΓ1 Μια βολτίτσα Τζιτζιφιές, Νιάρχος, Trocadero μ' αυτές τις απίστευτες λιακάδες θα σε κάνει να χαμογελάς περισσότερο
ΥΓ2 Αν βρεις φθηνό αντιηλιακό πάρε από τώρα. Το καλοκαίρι ακριβαίνουν
ΥΓ3 Λαική έχουν κάθε Τετάρτη
ΥΓ 4 Αυτό το "δεν ασχολήθηκα" μου χτύπησε κάπως βορειο-ευρωπαϊκό. Στην Ελλάδα ασχολούμαστε   :Razz: 
ΥΓ 5. Λίγη προσοχή στις λακούβες στα πεζοδρόμια, μην χυθεί ο κρύος καφές. Κι αυτά που ήξερες για το κάπνισμα να τα ξεχάσεις.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Βοηθέ προσοχή. Η Cyta δίνει 10 upload ΜΟΝΟ σε vdsl από το ΑΚ. Αν πας σε καμπινάτο, θα έχεις 50/5.

----------


## NexTiN

Και να προσθέσω ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι σε απόσταση κάτω των 500m από το Α/Κ, για να τα πιάσεις πιο σίγουρα...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αν και θελω να ρωτησω για Cyta VDSL, δε βρηκα σχετικό topic στο αντίστοιχο subsection.
> 
> Μετακομιζω στη Νεα Σμύρνη, στη Μηδείας-Μυκάλης. Με ψηνει η γραμμη 50/10 (έναντι 50/5 που δίνουν οι άλλοι). Δύο ερωτησεις;
> 
> α)πώς το βλέπετε; γενικα διαβαζω καλά σχόλια για Cyta. Εχουμε κανεναν εδώ στη Νεα Σμυρνη; ιδανικα με VDSL, αλλά εστω και με aDSL.
> β)να βάλω 12μηνη ή 24μηνη δεσμευση; για 3 ευρω παραπάνω νομιζω ότι το 12μηνο σε γλιτωνει από μεγάλο βραχνά μακράς δεσμευσης
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


10αρι upload δίνουν επίσης η Forthnet και η WIND, από Αστικό Κέντρο. Η πρώτη πάει για "φούντο" (όπως και η Cyta), η δεύτερη τον τελευταίο καιρό, έχει ανεβάσει τις τιμές σε απαράδεκτα επίπεδα (για την αξιοπιστία της)...

Υ.Γ. Το καλύτερο πακέτο πιστεύω ότι είναι το 30/3 της Vodafone Statheri στα 28,5€ με 24μηνο...

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλώς ήλθες Ολλανδέ
> Εχω πολλές εμπειρίες από cyta, χρόνια τώρα Νέα Σμύρνη και Παλιό Φάληρο
> Μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ οι καλύτεροι πάροχοι
> 
> Σωστή σκέψη το 12μηνο, επειδή είναι προς πώληση
> Το μοναδικό πιθανό πρόβλημα αν ο ΟΤΕ της δώσει σαπάκι (μου συνέβη στο Παλιό Φάληρο, η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40 την μέτρησε τεχνικός cyta στον κατανεμητή όταν συνδέθηκα)
> 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα κανένα πρόβλημα όπως και οι περισσότεροι αν εξαιρέσεις τον daBest
> ...


Μόνο ο DaBest έχει πρόβλημα, κανένας άλλος...  :Whistle:

----------


## uncle_nontas

Φυσικά και δεν έχει μόνο ο Μήτσος πρόβλημα. Απλά αν ψάξεις το φόρουμ θα δεις ότι γενικά τα προβλήματα είναι απείρως λιγότερα από τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Φυσικά και δεν έχει μόνο ο Μήτσος πρόβλημα. Απλά αν ψάξεις το φόρουμ θα δεις ότι γενικά τα προβλήματα είναι απείρως λιγότερα από τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικους.


Και συνήθως η cyta ασχολείται και λύνονται.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Και συνήθως η cyta ασχολείται και λύνονται.


Μέχρι πρότινος έτσι πίστευα κ γω, κ μάλιστα για αυτό είχα προτείνει κ στον dabest να κάνει τη μετάβαση. Τελευταία όμως ακούω περισσότερα παράπονα. Αν κ στον κοντινό μου περίγυρο δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μέχρι πρότινος έτσι πίστευα κ γω, κ μάλιστα για αυτό είχα προτείνει κ στον dabest να κάνει τη μετάβαση. Τελευταία όμως ακούω περισσότερα παράπονα. Αν κ στον κοντινό μου περίγυρο δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα.


Μακραν καλύτερη ήταν η netone
Τώρα ΟΤΕ και cyta

Στους υπόλοιπους (δεν είναι και πολλοί) ότι κάτσει.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Μακραν καλύτερη ήταν η netone
> Τώρα ΟΤΕ και cyta
> 
> Στους υπόλοιπους (δεν είναι και πολλοί) ότι κάτσει.


+100000000000000000000000

----------


## costa

Να ρωτήσω , το όνομα και ο κωδικός που μπαίνουμε στο  my cyta εχουν σχέση με τους κωδικούς του ιντερνετ ? εχω να το  χρησιμοποιήσω 1-2 χρόνια και δεν μπορω να μπω ενω ειμαι σχεδον σίγουρος οτι ο κωδικός ηταν  αυτος του ιντερνετ.

----------


## Atheros

> Να ρωτήσω , το όνομα και ο κωδικός που μπαίνουμε στο  my cyta εχουν σχέση με τους κωδικούς του ιντερνετ ? εχω να το  χρησιμοποιήσω 1-2 χρόνια και δεν μπορω να μπω ενω ειμαι σχεδον σίγουρος οτι ο κωδικός ηταν  αυτος του ιντερνετ.


Όχι καμμία σχέση!

----------


## ant21

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.
Ειμαι πελάτης της CYTA για πολλά χρόνια. Το παλιό μου συμβόλαιο έληγε στις 31/12/2017. Στις 29/12/2017 έκανα τηλεφωνική ανανέωση για 2 χρόνια που ξεκίνησε απο 1/1/2018.
Με την αλλαγή του συμβολαιού μου άλλαξα και πακετο σύνδεσης στο internet απο 8 mbs σε 24 mbs. H πραγματικη μου ταχύτητα είναι μόνο 8-9 mbs, ενω ο ΟΤΕ στην ίδια οικοδομή δίνει μέχρι 15 mbs.

Επικοινώνησα με τη CYTA και ζήτησα υπαναχώρηση απο το συμβόλαιο που εκανα τηλεφωνικα. Οι υπάλληλοι της CYTA μου λένε ότι δεν ισχύει η υπαναχώρηση των 14 ημερών στη δική μου περίπτωση διότι ήμουν ήδη πελάτης...

Τελικά το περιθώριο των 14 ημερών ισχ;yει σε όλες τις αγορες εξ αποσστασεως και δεν ισχύει μόνο για τη CYTA ?

----------


## Godian

> Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.
> Ειμαι πελάτης της CYTA για πολλά χρόνια. Το παλιό μου συμβόλαιο έληγε στις 31/12/2017. Στις 29/12/2017 έκανα τηλεφωνική ανανέωση για 2 χρόνια που ξεκίνησε απο 1/1/2018.
> Με την αλλαγή του συμβολαιού μου άλλαξα και πακετο σύνδεσης στο internet απο 8 mbs σε 24 mbs. H πραγματικη μου ταχύτητα είναι μόνο 8-9 mbs, ενω ο ΟΤΕ στην ίδια οικοδομή δίνει μέχρι 15 mbs.
> 
> Επικοινώνησα με τη CYTA και ζήτησα υπαναχώρηση απο το συμβόλαιο που εκανα τηλεφωνικα. Οι υπάλληλοι της CYTA μου λένε ότι δεν ισχύει η υπαναχώρηση των 14 ημερών στη δική μου περίπτωση διότι ήμουν ήδη πελάτης...
> 
> Τελικά το περιθώριο των 14 ημερών ισχ;yει σε όλες τις αγορες εξ αποσστασεως και δεν ισχύει μόνο για τη CYTA ?


Ναι δυστυχώς δε γίνεται να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση φίλε μου. Ανέβασε εδώ τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου άμα θέλεις να τα δούμε

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Βοηθέ προσοχή. Η Cyta δίνει 10 upload ΜΟΝΟ σε vdsl από το ΑΚ. Αν πας σε καμπινάτο, θα έχεις 50/5.


Αυτό, η αλήθεια είναι, δεν το γνωριζα. Αλλά νομίζω ότι και πάλι κερδίζει η Cyta. Πότε θα δώσει 100αρα και 200αρα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Και να προσθέσω ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι σε απόσταση κάτω των 500m από το Α/Κ, για να τα πιάσεις πιο σίγουρα...


Κατάλαβα, τον κλαίγαμε.

----------


## manospcistas

H Vodafone προτιμώμενος πλειοδότης για εξαγορά της Cyta

----------


## stelakis1914

> Λοιπόν, έχει επιβεβαιωθεί πλήρως, η εταιρεία περνά στα χέρια της wind.
> 
> Θα σκάσει εντός ολίγων ημερών.


Μεγάλη δικαίωση του συγκεκριμένου μέλους, έμεινε με τον πυροκροτητή στα χέρι!  :ROFL:

----------


## Godian

> Μεγάλη δικαίωση του συγκεκριμένου μέλους, έμεινε με τον πυροκροτητή στα χέρι!


Κι ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ ΧαχαχαχαχαχαχΧαχαχχαχαχαχ

----------


## Atheros

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα, ουάχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## 1oneway

Μόλις το είπε στο ΡΙΚ.


Πωλήθηκε στη VODAFONE!

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Μόλις το είπε στο ΡΙΚ.
> 
> 
> Πωλήθηκε στη VODAFONE!


δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι Holakias είμαι back στην Hol μέσω Wind και Vodafone .

Αλήθεια δεν το περίμενα να ξαναγυρίσω πίσω !

Ελπίζω μόνο πέρα απο τον χαβαλέ αυτη η εξαγορά να μην έχει επιπτώσεις στις θέσεις των εργαζομένων με απολύσεις.

Μόνο αυτο εύχομαι χωρίς να είμαι εργαζόμενος ή να έχω συμφέρονται σε καμία απο τις εταιρείες.

----------


## ant21

> Ναι δυστυχώς δε γίνεται να κάνεις υπαναχωρηση φίλε μου. Ανέβασε εδώ τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου άμα θέλεις να τα δούμε


Φίλε τελικά τα κατάφερα και θα κάνω υπαναχώρηση, διότι υπάρχει η σχετική νομοθεσία. Με τις καταλληλες ενέργειες στις αρμόδιες αρχές δικαιώθηκα. 

Καλό είναι όταν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι απόλυτα. να μη γράφουμε ανακρίβειες.

----------


## Godian

> Φίλε τελικά τα κατάφερα και θα κάνω υπαναχώρηση, διότι υπάρχει η σχετική νομοθεσία. Με τις καταλληλες ενέργειες στις αρμόδιες αρχές δικαιώθηκα. 
> 
> Καλό είναι όταν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι απόλυτα. να μη γράφουμε ανακρίβειες.


Μπορείς νάι ΜΑΣ πεις την διαδικασία φίλε μου;;

----------


## svartevarg

Τελικά οι ταχύτητες πρόσβασης internet με cyta πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Από 10,1 στα 8 οριακά
Για να διακόψω το 24μηνο συμβόλαιο με cyta, το οποίο λήγει τον Αύγουστο η ταρίφα είναι 120 €, ανεξάρτητα με το διάστημα που απομένει;;

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν πρέπει να κάνεις 24μηνο συμβόλαιο, στο τέλος όλοι προδίδουν την εμπιστοσύνη σου. Τραγικό!!!

@ant21: θα ήταν ωραίο να μας έδινες τα φώτα σου για την διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης που ακολούθησες.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Τελικά οι ταχύτητες πρόσβασης internet με cyta πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Από 10,1 στα 8 οριακά...


Σε συζητήσεις με διάφορους χρήστες από όλες τις εταιρείες, έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα (προσωπικό και όχι τεχνικά και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο) ότι υπάρχει μία τάση για μείωση στις ταχύτητες του Internet γενικά.

----------


## You lied

Η πτώση στις ταχύτητες οφείλεται - κατα τη γνώμη μου - σε 2 λόγους:

1) Στην διάδοση του DSL. Η παρεμβολή πάει σύννεφο σε επίπεδο χαλκού. Τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν με το super Vectoring.

2) Στις τσιγκουνιές των παρόχων στα κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Συμφωνείς για 24αρα γραμμή, στην αρχή έχεις 13-14 και αφού έρχεσαι από 4αρα λες, εντάξει φυσάει, μετά σιγά σιγά γίνεται 6αρα ή 7αρα στα καλά της, γιατί στα κακά της.....

----------


## Godian

> Συμφωνείς για 24αρα γραμμή, στην αρχή έχεις 13-14 και αφού έρχεσαι από 4αρα λες, εντάξει φυσάει, μετά σιγά σιγά γίνεται 6αρα ή 7αρα στα καλά της, γιατί στα κακά της.....


Crosstalk φίλε μου

----------


## svartevarg

> Crosstalk φίλε μου


Αυτό εξηγεί και την πτώση στο Max Rate(Up/Down);;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η πτώση στις ταχύτητες οφείλεται - κατα τη γνώμη μου - σε 2 λόγους:
> 
> 1) Στην διάδοση του DSL. Η παρεμβολή πάει σύννεφο σε επίπεδο χαλκού. Τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν με το super Vectoring.
> 
> 2) Στις τσιγκουνιές των παρόχων στα κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό.



Συνεπώς η μόνη λύση είναι να αντικατασταθεί όλος ο χαλκός με οπτική ίνα;;

----------


## You lied

Πιστεύω πώς εάν ο χαλκός του 1950 αντικαθιστούνταν με νεα πολύκλωνα με σωστή θωράκιση, δεν θα υπήρχαν σε τετοιο σημείο παρεμβολές, χαμηλή χωρητικότητα ή γενικά κακή ποιοτητα στο xDSL.

Μακροπρόθεσμα η αντικατάσταση σε οπτική ίνα θα ήταν μονόδρομος, αλλά προσωπικά μου φαίνεται τεράστιο ως έργο, να έρθει οπτική ίνα στο χώρο κάθε συνδρομητή.

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει χρήση ασύρματων τεχνολογιών, όπως γίνεται κατα κόρον στο εξωτερικό, εάν οι τιμές ήταν προσιτές.

----------


## djandreas1992

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους χρήστες του adslgr.com θα ήθελα λοιπόν να σας πω και εγώ την προσωπική μου γνώμη και το λέω αυτό για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις όσο αφορά τον πάροχο τηλεπικοινωνίας σταθερής και ίντερνετ που βρίσκομαι αυτή την στιγμή εδώ και δύο χρόνια τώρα.Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν έχω πάρει γύρω στον ενάμιση μήνα τηλέφωνο συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη.Εχω αλλάξει ρούτερ καλώδια τα πάντα έχω κάνει και ουσία καμία έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή κόβεται το ίντερνετ το τηλέφωνο συνέχεια.Δύο φορές που πείρα τηλέφωνο την μία ο υπάλληλος μου το έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στην άλλη μου είπε να μπαίνω μόνος μου στο ρούτερ και να κάνω αλλαγή στα κανάλια του ρούτερ όλο αυτό λοιπόν η "εταιρεία" το λέει άμεση τεχνική υποστήριξη.Έχω κάνει φυσικά καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ έχω εξηγήσει και επίσεις έχω ζητήσει γραφτώ έτοιμα αποδέσμευσης από την εταιρεία ατελώς από την στιγμή που δεν μου παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες που έχω υπογράψει και πληρώνω κανονικότητα τους λογαριασμούς στην ώρα τους και φυσικά ζήτησα να μην πληρώσω και των λογαριασμό αυτού του μήνα φυσικά καμία απάντηση ακόμα με προθεσμία απάντησης από τών ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 7/3/18.Κλείνοντας λοιπόν και χωρίς να κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάκτυλο μου μιλάω για την εταιρεία CYTA HELLAS τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Υ.Γ Ζητώ συγγνώμη άμα κούρασα με όλο αυτό το άρθρο αλλά πρέπει να ακούγονται οι γνώμες των ανθρώπων απέναντι σε όλες αυτές τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας και ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα που τάζουν το ένα μετά το άλλο και στο τέλος δεν κάνουν ούτε τα μισά.

----------


## svartevarg

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους χρήστες του adslgr.com θα ήθελα λοιπόν να σας πω και εγώ την προσωπική μου γνώμη και το λέω αυτό για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις όσο αφορά τον πάροχο τηλεπικοινωνίας σταθερής και ίντερνετ που βρίσκομαι αυτή την στιγμή εδώ και δύο χρόνια τώρα.Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν έχω πάρει γύρω στον ενάμιση μήνα τηλέφωνο συνέχεια στην τεχνική υποστήριξη.Εχω αλλάξει ρούτερ καλώδια τα πάντα έχω κάνει και ουσία καμία έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις στην γραμμή κόβεται το ίντερνετ το τηλέφωνο συνέχεια.Δύο φορές που πείρα τηλέφωνο την μία ο υπάλληλος μου το έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στην άλλη μου είπε να μπαίνω μόνος μου στο ρούτερ και να κάνω αλλαγή στα κανάλια του ρούτερ όλο αυτό λοιπόν η "εταιρεία" το λέει άμεση τεχνική υποστήριξη.Έχω κάνει φυσικά καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΤ έχω εξηγήσει και επίσεις έχω ζητήσει γραφτώ έτοιμα αποδέσμευσης από την εταιρεία ατελώς από την στιγμή που δεν μου παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες που έχω υπογράψει και πληρώνω κανονικότητα τους λογαριασμούς στην ώρα τους και φυσικά ζήτησα να μην πληρώσω και των λογαριασμό αυτού του μήνα φυσικά καμία απάντηση ακόμα με προθεσμία απάντησης από τών ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 7/3/18.Κλείνοντας λοιπόν και χωρίς να κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάκτυλο μου μιλάω για την εταιρεία CYTA HELLAS τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> 
> Υ.Γ Ζητώ συγγνώμη άμα κούρασα με όλο αυτό το άρθρο αλλά πρέπει να ακούγονται οι γνώμες των ανθρώπων απέναντι σε όλες αυτές τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας και ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα που τάζουν το ένα μετά το άλλο και στο τέλος δεν κάνουν ούτε τα μισά.


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη. Η εταιρεία είχε αρχίσει να παραπαίει εδώ και κανα δίμηνο περίπου. Όλα τα προβλήματα γιγαντώθηκαν πιο πολύ μετά την πώληση. Και εγώ έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις σε τηλέφωνο και συχνές επανεκκινήσεις στο μοντεμ (πάω να κλείσω μήνα σιγά-σιγά).

----------


## djandreas1992

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη. Η εταιρεία είχε αρχίσει να παραπαίει εδώ και κανα δίμηνο περίπου. Όλα τα προβλήματα γιγαντώθηκαν πιο πολύ μετά την πώληση. Και εγώ έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις σε τηλέφωνο και συχνές επανεκκινήσεις στο μοντεμ (πάω να κλείσω μήνα σιγά-σιγά).


Δεν ξέρω το πρώτο τηλεφωνικό αίτημα έγινε δεκτό μου είπαν για να με αποδεσμεύσουν ατελώς το δεύτερο εγγράφως το εξετάζουν ακόμη μου είπαν αλλά σύντομα θα έχω ενημερώσει μακάρι να φύγω να πάω vodafone να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου άμα δεν μου είχαν κάνει την προσφορά τότε και με προλάβαινε η vodafone που ήμουν 8 χρόνια συνδρομητής δεν θα έφευγα από εκεί τέλος πάντων σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση να σε καλά.

----------


## You lied

> Δεν ξέρω το πρώτο τηλεφωνικό αίτημα έγινε δεκτό μου είπαν για να με αποδεσμεύσουν ατελώς το δεύτερο εγγράφως το εξετάζουν ακόμη μου είπαν αλλά σύντομα θα έχω ενημερώσει μακάρι να φύγω να πάω vodafone να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου άμα δεν μου είχαν κάνει την προσφορά τότε και με προλάβαινε η vodafone που ήμουν 8 χρόνια συνδρομητής δεν θα έφευγα από εκεί τέλος πάντων σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση να σε καλά.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι θέμα της Cyta και όχι θέμα γραμμής ή απόστασης; Γιατί εάν είναι το δεύτερο, τότε κατά 99,999% σε οποιονδήποτε ενναλακτικό και να πάς, θα έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα.

----------


## djandreas1992

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι θέμα της Cyta και όχι θέμα γραμμής ή απόστασης; Γιατί εάν είναι το δεύτερο, τότε κατά 99,999% σε οποιονδήποτε ενναλακτικό και να πάς, θα έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα.


Είμαι 100% σίγουρος ("Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 649,6 μέτρα.") Και οι γραμμές μου του σπιτιού ελεγμένες από τεχνικό.Πριν που ήμουν κομπλέ και cyta και vodafone είχα συγχρονισμός 19 και έπιανα 15-16-17 ανάλογα.

----------


## galotzas

Μια χαρα ειναι η αποσταση. Εγω στα 2 χιλιομετρα συγχρονιζω 9-10  (cyta)

----------


## You lied

> Είμαι 100% σίγουρος ("Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
> Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 649,6 μέτρα.") Και οι γραμμές μου του σπιτιού ελεγμένες από τεχνικό.Πριν που ήμουν κομπλέ και cyta και vodafone είχα συγχρονισμός 19 και έπιανα 15-16-17 ανάλογα.


Έχει γίνει συνδυαστικό με ΟΤΕ;

----------


## djandreas1992

> Έχει γίνει συνδυαστικό με ΟΤΕ;


Όταν λες συνδυαστικό με ΟΤΕ τι εννοείς!

----------


## You lied

Να ρθει τεχνικός της Cyta μαζί με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ

----------


## djandreas1992

> Να ρθει τεχνικός της Cyta μαζί με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ


Όχι γιατί έχω γνωστό που δούλευε στον ΟΤΕ και ελέγξαμε την γραμμή και βασικά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή με καινούργια καφάο.

----------


## You lied

> Όχι γιατί έχω γνωστό που δούλευε στον ΟΤΕ και ελέγξαμε την γραμμή και βασικά το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες στην περιοχή με καινούργια καφάο.


Ελέγξατε τη γραμμή πώς; Έχει Analyzer ο γνωστός σου; Σε ποιά σημεία του δικτύου μετρήσατε;

----------


## djandreas1992

> Ελέγξατε τη γραμμή πώς; Έχει Analyzer ο γνωστός σου; Σε ποιά σημεία του δικτύου μετρήσατε;


Μέτρησε με πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου αν υπάρχουν λάθη στην γραμμή CRC κατευθείαν στην κεντρική μπριζα του σπιτιού μου και δεν διαπιστώθηκε κάποια θέμα από εκεί τέλος πάντων όπως και να έχει περιμένω να δω τι θα μου απαντήσουν στην αίτηση να σηκωθώ να φύγω να πάω πάλι vodafone που ήμουν 8 χρόνια υπέρ ευχαριστημένος άμα με είχε προλάβει τότε η vodafone με καλύτερη προσφορά δεν θα έφευγα κιόλας σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξες να με βοηθήσεις.

----------


## 1oneway

> Μακροπρόθεσμα η αντικατάσταση σε οπτική ίνα θα ήταν μονόδρομος, αλλά προσωπικά μου φαίνεται τεράστιο ως έργο, να έρθει οπτική ίνα στο χώρο κάθε συνδρομητή.


Είναι πράγματι ασύλληπτα θηριώδες έργο, δεδομένης της κατάστασης με τους δήμους στη χώρα.

Αυτό κάνει η Inalan πάντως (χτίζει σιγά-σιγά το δικό της δίκτυο δηλ).  :Respekt:

----------


## You lied

Δυστυχώς όμως καλύπτει τις 2 μεγάλες πόλεις της Ελλάδος. Εμείς οι λοιποί, ως συνήθως, θα τα δούμε αυτά όταν θα έχουν "σητέψει"...

----------


## Godian

> Είναι πράγματι ασύλληπτα θηριώδες έργο, δεδομένης της κατάστασης με τους δήμους στη χώρα.
> 
> Αυτό κάνει η Inalan πάντως (χτίζει σιγά-σιγά το δικό της δίκτυο δηλ).


Κάποια στιγμή θα το πουλήσει στον οτε

----------


## stekon

Με την πωληση της cyta ειμαστε  δεσμευμενοι στην εταιρεια που την αγορασε ή μπορουμε να αποδεσμευτουμε ελευθερα λογω αλλαγης παροχου;

----------


## Atheros

> Με την πωληση της cyta ειμαστε  δεσμευμενοι στην εταιρεια που την αγορασε ή μπορουμε να αποδεσμευτουμε ελευθερα λογω αλλαγης παροχου;


Θα γνωρίζουμε όταν εμφανισθεί η Vodafone ως ιδιοκτήτης στους λογαριασμούς μας.Και λογικά θα μας ανακοινωθεί άν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αποχώρησης ή σύναψης συμβολαίου( έστω και τηλεφωνικά) με τη νέα εταιρεία,ή άν τα συμβόλαια ισχύουν κανονικά μέχρι τη λήξη τους οπότε και δεν θα μπορούμε να φύγουμε μέχρι τότε.

----------


## mike_871

> Με την πωληση της cyta ειμαστε  δεσμευμενοι στην εταιρεια που την αγορασε ή μπορουμε να αποδεσμευτουμε ελευθερα λογω αλλαγης παροχου;


ελευθερα πας οπου θες

----------


## You lied

> ελευθερα πας οπου θες


Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μεταβίβαση των μετοχών και κατα συνέπεια η αλλαγή ονόματος της εταιρίας.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο εως τότε απλώς θα αφήσει χρέος στον συνδρομητή.

----------


## stekon

> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μεταβίβαση των μετοχών και κατα συνέπεια η αλλαγή ονόματος της εταιρίας.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε άλλο εως τότε απλώς θα αφήσει χρέος στον συνδρομητή.


Μήπως γνωρίζουμε ποτε θα γίνει η πώληση της CYTA;
με το που θα γινει αλλαζω παροχο λογω VDSL....που δεν μου παρηχε η cyta ,ενω αλλοι παροχοι εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl απο καφαο μαλιστα...

----------


## mike_871

> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μεταβίβαση των μετοχών και κατα συνέπεια η αλλαγή ονόματος της εταιρίας.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε άλλο εως τότε απλώς θα αφήσει χρέος στον συνδρομητή.


η ερωτηση ηταν σαφεις οπως και η απαντηση, δεν ξερω που και για ποιον λογο μπερδευτικες

----------


## anderm

Πρέπει να δείτε τα συμβόλαια σας να έχουν ρήτρα ιδιοκτησίας. Συνήθως υπάρχει μόνο στα επαγγελματικά συμβόλαια, διαφορετικά αν ακόμα και μετά την ενσωμάτωση στον όμιλο της Vf παραμείνει ξεχωριστή εταιρία νομικά, δεν προβλέπεται διακοπή αζημίως.

----------


## konarx

Μιας και λέμε "απόψεις για την Cyta"... Είμαι 2 χρόνια πελάτης της, καλοπληρωτής, με φοιτητικό VDSL 35 (πιάνω 29-32, ανάλογα με τα κέφια). Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο, δεν είχα ποτέ αποσυνδέσεις. Να σημειωθεί όμως πως χρησιμοποιώ εγώ δικό μου TP-Link modem/router, καθώς το Thomson της Cyta δεν κάνει DHCP σωστά και πάνω από 3-4 συσκευές κουμπωμένες (είτε Ethernet είτε Wi-Fi) τις πετάγε έξω  :Thinking: ... Anyway, λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου 15 Μάρτη και όλως τυχαίως, 15 Μάρτη παρουσιάζομαι Έβρο (να κοιμάστε ήσυχοι πλέον  :Razz:  ). Πήγα κάπου στις 13-14 Φεβρουαρίου για διακοπή της συνδρομής μου, σκεπτόμενος πως η διαδικασία θα πάρει σίγουρα κανα μήνα μέχρι να γίνει η διακοπή. Ευγενέστατος ο υπάλληλος, έκανε αίτηση διακοπής, στην οποία μάλιστα σημείωσε "να αρχίσουν οι διαδικασίες 15 Μαρτίου", ώστε να έχω ίντερνετ μέχρι να φύγω. Τόσο απλά! Εντύπωση μου έκανε... Βέβαια όταν έφυγα θυμήθηκα πως έπρεπε να ρωτήσω αν πρέπει να επιστρέψω τον εξοπλισμό που μου έδωσαν, αλλά θα ξαναπεράσω κάποια στιγμή από το κατάστημα... Αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μιας και λέμε "απόψεις για την Cyta"... Είμαι 2 χρόνια πελάτης της, καλοπληρωτής, με φοιτητικό VDSL 35 (πιάνω 29-32, ανάλογα με τα κέφια). Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο, δεν είχα ποτέ αποσυνδέσεις. Να σημειωθεί όμως πως χρησιμοποιώ εγώ δικό μου TP-Link modem/router, καθώς το Thomson της Cyta δεν κάνει DHCP σωστά και πάνω από 3-4 συσκευές κουμπωμένες (είτε Ethernet είτε Wi-Fi) τις πετάγε έξω ... Anyway, λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου 15 Μάρτη και όλως τυχαίως, 15 Μάρτη παρουσιάζομαι Έβρο (να κοιμάστε ήσυχοι πλέον  ). Πήγα κάπου στις 13-14 Φεβρουαρίου για διακοπή της συνδρομής μου, σκεπτόμενος πως η διαδικασία θα πάρει σίγουρα κανα μήνα μέχρι να γίνει η διακοπή. Ευγενέστατος ο υπάλληλος, έκανε αίτηση διακοπής, στην οποία μάλιστα σημείωσε "να αρχίσουν οι διαδικασίες 15 Μαρτίου", ώστε να έχω ίντερνετ μέχρι να φύγω. Τόσο απλά! Εντύπωση μου έκανε... Βέβαια όταν έφυγα θυμήθηκα πως έπρεπε να ρωτήσω αν πρέπει να επιστρέψω τον εξοπλισμό που μου έδωσαν, αλλά θα ξαναπεράσω κάποια στιγμή από το κατάστημα... Αυτά


Σιγά την εξυπηρέτηση..
Να σου μεταφέρανε την σύνδεση στον θάλαμο στο στρατόπεδο, να πώ κάτι κάνουν   :Razz:

----------


## Just_Nikos

Γιατι σερνεται αποψε η Cyta ξερει καποιος?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Γιατι σερνεται αποψε η Cyta ξερει καποιος?


Εγώ νωρίς το απόγευμα, δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε ίντερνετ. Είχα πέσει για ύπνο 1-2 ώρες και όταν σηκώθηκα, είδα το ρούτερ. Μετά από επανεκκίνηση, έφτιαξε.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εγώ τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι είμαι κομπλέ, πριν όμως μου έκανε κάτι disconnects σε κάτι τορρεντζ

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Εγώ νωρίς το απόγευμα, δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε ίντερνετ. Είχα πέσει για ύπνο 1-2 ώρες και όταν σηκώθηκα, είδα το ρούτερ. Μετά από επανεκκίνηση, έφτιαξε.


Εγω κατεβάζω με 50kb/s απο nvidia.com γιαυτο και ρώτησα.
Ειχα να δω τετοια ταχύτητα απο το 2007 :Thumb down:

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ είχα κάποια προβλήματα την χθεσινή μέρα με μείωση των ταχυτήτων. Το browsing γινόταν κανονικά αλλά σε video streaming είχα πρόβλημα. Δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου όμως στην σύνδεση και έτσι δεν το έψαξα περαιτέρω.

----------


## jasonas

μονο σε μένα ΣΕΡΝΕΤAI??? μιλάμε εχω απο το 2007 εχω ιντερνετ, πιο αργη σύνδεση δεν εχω συναντήσει, ουτε καν στην αρχες του 2007... μην πω τι γίνεται αν κάποιος μιλάει ταυτόχρονα στο τηλέφωνο... τι παίζει με την cyta τον τελευταίο καιρό??

----------


## Atheros

> μονο σε μένα ΣΕΡΝΕΤAI??? μιλάμε εχω απο το 2007 εχω ιντερνετ, πιο αργη σύνδεση δεν εχω συναντήσει, ουτε καν στην αρχες του 2007... μην πω τι γίνεται αν κάποιος μιλάει ταυτόχρονα στο τηλέφωνο... τι παίζει με την cyta τον τελευταίο καιρό??


Έχει κάποια θέματα αλλά πιθανότερα προέρχονται από τις γραμμές κορμού του δικτύου της και όχι από την σύνδεση στο κέντρο.Πνέει τα λοίσθια.....RIP

----------


## galotzas

Ειχε/εχει και θα εχει παντα προβληματα με τους dns.

----------


## jasonas

βλέπω να "ανηφορίζω" προς οτε φέτος που λήγει η σύμβαση...

----------


## nnn

Από το πρωί χτες, έδειχνε μπούκωμα η γραμμή και χαμηλό download.

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εδώ πολλά προβλήματα από το πρωί σε σημείο να κοπεί και εντελώς η σύνδεση. Καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια επίσημη ενημέρωση για το τι γίνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## Godian

Καί έμενα τελευταία σέρνεται το σύμπαν. Τον Οκτώβριο λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου και εγώ στον οτε θα πάω

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		 Αντε βρε άσχετοι, αφού είπαμε ότι η Cyta "μαμαει και δέρνει"...  :Laughing:  Μη μας κουράζετε με τη γκρίνια σας... Ειδικά αυτός ο Mitsos, o DaBest. :Whistle: 


Υ.Γ. Εγώ δυστυχώς, έχω ακόμα 12 μήνες συμβόλαιο...

----------


## uncle_nontas

Καλά Μήτσο, οκ. Είπαμε,το μαγαζί έκλεισε, λογικά είναι αυτά δυστυχώς. Αλλά κ πάλι, καλύτερη εμπειρία είναι από τα χάλια της wind στα καλύτερα της. Μην το κάνεις flame το θέμα.

----------


## Godian

> Καλά Μήτσο, οκ. Είπαμε,το μαγαζί έκλεισε, λογικά είναι αυτά δυστυχώς. Αλλά κ πάλι, καλύτερη εμπειρία είναι από τα χάλια της wind στα καλύτερα της. Μην το κάνεις flame το θέμα.


Η κοπέλα μου έχει wind στα 14 κλειδώνει το ρουτερ της εγώ στα 11 και ping διαφορά άστα να πάνε. Η Wind άθλια

----------


## galotzas

Εγω με cyta συγχρονιζω στα 9.8. Ping στην google 29ms και στο speedtest ping 19 με 10000kbps. Η γυναικα μου στο κέντρο της πατρας στο μαγαζι της με 24αρα οτε συγχρονιζει στα 13. Ping στην google στα 71 και στο speedtest ping 35 με 12500kbps. Παρότι και εγω εχω γραψει αρκετες φορες για τα προβληματα που εχουν  μαλλον θα μου λείψουν. :-)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Καλά Μήτσο, οκ. Είπαμε,το μαγαζί έκλεισε, λογικά είναι αυτά δυστυχώς. Αλλά κ πάλι, καλύτερη εμπειρία είναι από τα χάλια της wind στα καλύτερα της. Μην το κάνεις flame το θέμα.




Off Topic


		Δεν το κάνω "flame"... Απλά είναι ένας τρόπος να σας υπενθυμίσω, ότι: "Σας τα έλεγα από καιρό, αλλά δε με πιστεύατε"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ.Γ. Έχουμε 4 γραμμές WIND στην οικογένεια από χρόνια, κανένα πρόβλημα ως τώρα... Ναι, το Ping είναι πιο υψηλό από τη Cyta, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχει τόσα πολλά θέματα...

----------


## talos_2002

Όσοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με την Wind είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jasonas

οποτε λιγο πολυ συμφωνούμε ολοι για το φινιτο της cyta... η wind δεν ειναι και η πιο αξιόπιστη, οποτε πάμε για cosmote...  :Razz:

----------


## galotzas

> οποτε λιγο πολυ συμφωνούμε ολοι για το φινιτο της cyta... η wind δεν ειναι και η πιο αξιόπιστη, οποτε πάμε για cosmote...


Αβανταδορος ?

----------


## jasonas

οχι καμια σχεση... απλα θελω έμμεσα να μου επιβεβαιωσετε ποια εταιρια να διαλέξω για την νεα σύμβαση ίντερνετ.... :P ειχα στο νου μου και την wind αλλα μετα απο αυτα που διάβασα + και με μια απλη αναζήτηση στo google με απέτρεψε...  :Razz:

----------


## galotzas

> οχι καμια σχεση... απλα θελω έμμεσα να μου επιβεβαιωσετε ποια εταιρια να διαλέξω για την νεα σύμβαση ίντερνετ.... :P ειχα στο νου μου και την wind αλλα μετα απο αυτα που διάβασα + και με μια απλη αναζήτηση στo google με απέτρεψε...


Εγω θα ρωτουσα δυο σπιτια διπλα δυο πανω δυο κατω απο το δικο μου να δω τι ISP εχουν και ποσο συγχρονιζουν και θα ειχα μια πραγματικη εικονα. Και φυσικα παει και αναλογα τις τσεπες του καθενος.

----------


## jasonas

μονο που στην πολυκατοικία μου εκτός απο ενα διαμέρισμα (μαζι με το δικο μου) μένουν ατομα που δεν έχουν ιδέα απο αυτα... απλα θα μου πουν "εχω wind/cosmote/cyta με το απεριοριστα 24 mbps"... οι περισσότεροι είναι 50+ σε ηλικια και δεν πολυ ασχολουνται... φτανει που το εχουν!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> οχι καμια σχεση... απλα θελω έμμεσα να μου επιβεβαιωσετε ποια εταιρια να διαλέξω για την νεα σύμβαση ίντερνετ.... :P ειχα στο νου μου και την wind αλλα μετα απο αυτα που διάβασα + και με μια απλη αναζήτηση στo google με απέτρεψε...




Off Topic


		 Εγώ θα επέλεγα ξανά και ξανά WIND, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα.  :Razz:  Έχει τα πιο συμφέροντα πακέτα, αν και τελευταία έχει ακριβύνει... Αν σου τύχει να σε βάλουν σε NAT, παίρνεις απλά ένα τηλέφωνο στο 1212 και στο γυρίζουν σε Public IP. 

Η νέα "μαμά" της Cyta (η Vodafone), είναι και αυτή μια "WIND" σε αξιοπιστία,  με τιμές "Cosmote"... Ένα budget δίκτυο, με premium τιμές. Αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.

Οπότε, αν θέλεις να φύγεις από τη Cyta,  η πιο αξιόπιστη λύση είναι η Cosmote, αν και αυτή τελευταία έχει "πέσει" αρκετά...

----------


## Doxaios

> Με την πωληση της cyta ειμαστε  δεσμευμενοι στην εταιρεια που την αγορασε ή μπορουμε να αποδεσμευτουμε ελευθερα λογω αλλαγης παροχου;


Έχει ακουστεί κάτι νεότερο για αυτό;;;

----------


## Atheros

> οποτε λιγο πολυ συμφωνούμε ολοι για το φινιτο της cyta... η wind δεν ειναι και η πιο αξιόπιστη, οποτε πάμε για cosmote...


.......ή μένουμε στη Vodafone......!

----------


## jasonas

στην cosmote το ιδιο προγραμμα fiber με αυτο της vodafone κοστίζει 15 ευρω λιγότερο, οποτε δεν βλέπω τoν λογο να μείνω!

----------


## umay

Μάλλον κοιμούνται εκεί στους παρόχους, οι τιμές πλέον έφτασαν τα επίπεδα του ΟΤΕ! συνεπώς για ένα ποσό 1-2 ευρώ και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν αξίζει να παραμένεις εκτός ΟΤΕ. Ήδη γνωστοί μου έχουν ξαναγυρίσει μετά από χρόνια και αν δεν μου διατηρήσουν την τιμή που έχω στη Cyta, δεν το συζητώ, γυρνάω ΟΤΕ! 
Πάντως, η "επιστροφή" αυτή, μετά και τις αυξήσεις σε σταθερή (και κινητή) θα λάβει διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας τους επόμενους μήνες...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μάλλον κοιμούνται εκεί στους παρόχους, οι τιμές πλέον έφτασαν τα επίπεδα του ΟΤΕ! συνεπώς για ένα ποσό 1-2 ευρώ και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν αξίζει να παραμένεις εκτός ΟΤΕ. Ήδη γνωστοί μου έχουν ξαναγυρίσει μετά από χρόνια και αν δεν μου διατηρήσουν την τιμή που έχω στη Cyta, δεν το συζητώ, γυρνάω ΟΤΕ! 
> Πάντως, η "επιστροφή" αυτή, μετά και τις αυξήσεις σε σταθερή (και κινητή) θα λάβει διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας τους επόμενους μήνες...


Πρόσεξε μην σε παρασύρει η χιονοστιβάδα κι έχουμε ατυχήματα   :Razz: 
Θα ονειρεύεσαι μάλλον και έχεις κι εφιάλτες

cyta 2play (24άρι + απεριόριστα σταθερά) =18,90€
cyta vdsl35 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά) = 18,90 + 6,30 = 25,20 €


cosmote 2play (με απεριόριστα σταθερά) = 31,65 €
cosmote vdsl 30 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά) = 40,12 €

Αν 19=32
και 25=40

την Δευτέρα με τον κηδεμόνα σου ( αν και μάλλον δεν σώζεσαι )

----------


## galotzas

> συνεπώς για ένα ποσό 1-2 ευρώ και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν αξίζει να παραμένεις εκτός ΟΤΕ


Αυτο ποτε δεν το καταλαβα και ουτε θα το καταλαβω. Εκτος αν εχεις στοιχεια που το λες.. Γιατι δηλαδη ΔΕΝ αξιζει να παραμεινεις εκτος οτε ακομα και με ιδια τιμη σου λεω εγω.!

----------


## anthip09

> Αυτο ποτε δεν το καταλαβα και ουτε θα το καταλαβω. Εκτος αν εχεις στοιχεια που το λες.. Γιατι δηλαδη ΔΕΝ αξιζει να παραμεινεις εκτος οτε ακομα και με ιδια τιμη σου λεω εγω.!


Γιατί, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, αν σου προκύψει θέμα βλάβης στη γραμμή, απλούστατα θα έχεις καλύτερη και αμεσότερη εξυπηρέτηση από τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος καλώς η κακώς είναι και ο διαχειριστής του δικτύου.

----------


## galotzas

> Γιατί, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, αν σου προκύψει θέμα βλάβης στη γραμμή, απλούστατα θα έχεις καλύτερη και αμεσότερη εξυπηρέτηση από τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος καλώς η κακώς είναι και ο διαχειριστής του δικτύου.


Συμφωνοι αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο.  Ομως αυτος ειναι λογος να πληρωνεις διπλασια και τριπλασια λεφτα στην περιπτωση που γινει κατι να τους εχεις αμεσα? Επισης στην περιπτωση των ιδιων χρηματων ΔΕΝ ισχυει οτι σε ολη την επικρατεια εχει και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Υπαρχουν μερη που υστερει σε ταχυτητα και σε σταθεροτητα απο αλλους παροχους.

----------


## anthip09

> Συμφωνοι αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο.  Ομως αυτος ειναι λογος να πληρωνεις διπλασια και τριπλασια λεφτα στην περιπτωση που γινει κατι να τους εχεις αμεσα? Επισης στην περιπτωση των ιδιων χρηματων ΔΕΝ ισχυει οτι σε ολη την επικρατεια εχει και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Υπαρχουν μερη που υστερει σε ταχυτητα και σε σταθεροτητα απο αλλους παροχους.


Φυσικά και δεν αξίζει αν μιλάμε για 2πλασια και 3πλασια χρήματα, αλλά νομίζω πλέον δεν υφίστανται αυτές οι διαφορές αν πάρεις προσφορά σε περίπτωση φορητότητας από άλλο πάροχο. Για παράδειγμα πρόσφατα μου έδινε για άλλη γραμμή μου το 24αρι adsl με απεριόριστα σταθερά στα 23ε το 50αρι vdsl στα 32ε. όσο για τις υπηρεσίες που λες ναι δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι παραδεκτό ότι είναι ποιο σταθερός. Αλλά κυρίως ξέρεις ποιο είναι το θέμα? όντας διαχειριστής του δικτύου σου δίνει ότι γραμμή θέλει. Αν είσαι δικός του πελάτης θα σε προσέξει, αν είσαι αλλού "παίζει" να πάρεις και κανά σαπάκι που περισσεύει. Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πρακτική, κάκιστα μεν, αλλά αυτή.

----------


## galotzas

> Φυσικά και δεν αξίζει αν μιλάμε για 2πλασια και 3πλασια χρήματα, αλλά νομίζω πλέον δεν υφίστανται αυτές οι διαφορές αν πάρεις προσφορά σε περίπτωση φορητότητας από άλλο πάροχο. Για παράδειγμα πρόσφατα μου έδινε για άλλη γραμμή μου το 24αρι adsl με απεριόριστα σταθερά στα 23ε το 50αρι vdsl στα 32ε. όσο για τις υπηρεσίες που λες ναι δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι παραδεκτό ότι είναι ποιο σταθερός. Αλλά κυρίως ξέρεις ποιο είναι το θέμα? όντας διαχειριστής του δικτύου σου δίνει ότι γραμμή θέλει. Αν είσαι δικός του πελάτης θα σε προσέξει, αν είσαι αλλού "παίζει" να πάρεις και κανά σαπάκι που περισσεύει. Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πρακτική, κάκιστα μεν, αλλά αυτή.


Συμφωνω 101% μαζι σου ολα. Φαντασου ομως να τελειωσουν ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι και να γυρισουμε στο μονοπωλιο του 1990. Τοτε θα μιλαμε για αλλες τιμες απο τον οτε και σιγουρα αλλη συμπεριφορα,

----------


## anthip09

> Συμφωνω 101% μαζι σου ολα. Φαντασου ομως να τελειωσουν ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι και να γυρισουμε στο μονοπωλιο του 1990. Τοτε θα μιλαμε για αλλες τιμες απο τον οτε και σιγουρα αλλη συμπεριφορα,


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και φαντάζομαι κανείς δε το θέλει αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς αν οι τιμές πλεόν των εναλλακτικών είναι πολύ κοντά στου ΟΤΕ τότε φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσουν αρκετό κόσμο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Φυσικά και δεν αξίζει αν μιλάμε για 2πλασια και 3πλασια χρήματα, αλλά νομίζω πλέον δεν υφίστανται αυτές οι διαφορές αν πάρεις προσφορά σε περίπτωση φορητότητας από άλλο πάροχο. Για παράδειγμα πρόσφατα μου έδινε για άλλη γραμμή μου το 24αρι adsl με απεριόριστα σταθερά στα 23ε το 50αρι vdsl στα 32ε. όσο για τις υπηρεσίες που λες ναι δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι παραδεκτό ότι είναι ποιο σταθερός. Αλλά κυρίως ξέρεις ποιο είναι το θέμα?* όντας διαχειριστής του δικτύου σου δίνει ότι γραμμή θέλει. Αν είσαι δικός του πελάτης θα σε προσέξει, αν είσαι αλλού "παίζει" να πάρεις και κανά σαπάκι που περισσεύει*. Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πρακτική, κάκιστα μεν, αλλά αυτή.


Με φωνάξατε ?
220 μ από ΑΚ η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40. Ευτυχώς δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, μούπαν απ'τη cyta

----------


## anthip09

> Με φωνάξατε ?
> 220 μ από ΑΚ η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40. Ευτυχώς δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, μούπαν απ'τη cyta


Να τα μας...είδες ο πΟΤΕ  :Razz:  Άντε τώρα να πιέσεις τη cyta να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ να σου αλλάξει ζεύγος  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Να τα μας...είδες ο πΟΤΕ  Άντε τώρα να πιέσεις τη cyta να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ να σου αλλάξει ζεύγος


Παλαβός είσαι ?
Και τι να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ το σαπάκι ? Να το κρατήσει ή να το δώσει σε άλλο πάροχο ?
Αστο εκεί που είναι. Τι θέλει και γρινιάζει ο μ@λ@κας (εγώ) .

----------


## sdikr

Οι γραμμές είναι συγκεκριμένες,  δεν παίρνει καλές γραμμές απο τους εναλλακτικούς για να τις δώσει σε δικούς του, ακόμα το crosstalk αλλάζει συνεχώς, πάλι δεν θα πάρει γραμμές απο εναλλακτικούς για να δώσει στους δικούς του.
Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να δοκιμάζει κάποιο ελεύθερο καλώδιο σε δικό του πελάτη όταν ο πελάτης δηλώσει βλάβη, κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει εφόσον δηλώσει βλάβη και ο εναλλακτικός.

----------


## anthip09

> Αστο εκεί που είναι. Τι θέλει και γρινιάζει ο μ@λ@κας (εγώ) .


 :Respekt:  :Laughing:

----------


## umay

Παιδιά, σεβαστά όσα λέτε, δέχομαι και το κράξιμο, όμως, υπάρχουν ήδη προσφορές κάτω από 24 ευρώ για 24άρι και αστικά υπεραστικά + 30 κινητά ! Είναι μια καλή αρχή στην εμπορική πολιτική της Cosmote που πρόσφατα ξεκίνησε για "επιστροφή" πελατών. Ίσως κάποιοι από εσάς δεν δέχθηκαν το τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Παιδιά, σεβαστά όσα λέτε, δέχομαι και το κράξιμο, όμως, υπάρχουν ήδη προσφορές κάτω από 24 ευρώ για 24άρι και αστικά υπεραστικά + 30 κινητά ! Είναι μια καλή αρχή στην εμπορική πολιτική της Cosmote που πρόσφατα ξεκίνησε για "επιστροφή" πελατών. Ίσως κάποιοι από εσάς δεν δέχθηκαν το τηλέφωνο...


Είχα Cosmote κινητά 2. Έκανα ανανέωση συμβολαίου σε πολύ καλή τιμή και 18 μήνες μετά πλήρωνα επιπλέον πάγια 1/3 περίπου. Με τη Cyta, ότι έχω συμφωνήσει αυτά πληρώνω περίπου 1 έτος μετά.

----------


## You lied

> Παιδιά, σεβαστά όσα λέτε, δέχομαι και το κράξιμο, όμως, υπάρχουν ήδη προσφορές κάτω από 24 ευρώ για 24άρι και αστικά υπεραστικά + 30 κινητά ! Είναι μια καλή αρχή στην εμπορική πολιτική της Cosmote που *πρόσφατα ξεκίνησε για "επιστροφή" πελατών*. Ίσως κάποιοι από εσάς δεν δέχθηκαν το τηλέφωνο...




Off Topic



Αχ... αυτή η επιστροφή πελατών... Έίχα καθημερινά κλήσεις απο το 13888 και πλέον με καλούν απο κινητό, για να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ. 

Ρε παιδιά, λέω ΔΕΝ θέλω σας παρακαλώ μη με καλείτε άλλο, όταν θελήσω θα σας βρώ εγω... Μα κύριε, θα σας δώσουμε δωρεάν το ένα, τζάμπα τη τηλεόραση... κτλ...

Πέρασα απο διάφορα στάδια (αδιαφορία, ευγένια, εκκνευρισμός, απειλές) πλέον έχω αποδεχτεί ότι το 95% των εισερχομένων μου κλήσεων θα είναι απο τον ΟΤΕ.

inb4 είναι στο μητρώο του άρθρου 11 το σταθερό.

inb4 - 2 όποτε παίρνω απόφαση να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΑΔΑΕ, σκέφτομαι μην απολυθεί η/ο ΧΥ τύπισσα/τύπος που πήγε για μεροκάματο.

----------


## jasonas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Αχ... αυτή η επιστροφή πελατών... Έίχα καθημερινά κλήσεις απο το 13888 και πλέον με καλούν απο κινητό, για να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Ρε παιδιά, λέω ΔΕΝ θέλω σας παρακαλώ μη με καλείτε άλλο, όταν θελήσω θα σας βρώ εγω... Μα κύριε, θα σας δώσουμε δωρεάν το ένα, τζάμπα τη τηλεόραση... κτλ...
> 
> Πέρασα απο διάφορα στάδια (αδιαφορία, ευγένια, εκκνευρισμός, απειλές) πλέον έχω αποδεχτεί ότι το 95% των εισερχομένων μου κλήσεων θα είναι απο τον ΟΤΕ.
> ...





Off Topic


		 Calls Blacklist και έχεις (εχω) το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο! εχω βρει την υγειά μου με αυτο... :P

----------


## ckoul

Off Topic





> όποτε παίρνω απόφαση να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΑΔΑΕ, σκέφτομαι μην απολυθεί η/ο ΧΥ τύπισσα/τύπος που πήγε για μεροκάματο.


Αν ακολουθεί εντολές της εταιρείας δεν κινδυνεύει να απολυθεί. Αν όχι, να απολυθεί!  :Evil: 

Εκτός κι αν σου αρέσει να περνάς τη μέρα σου συνομιλώντας με τους πωλητές του κάθε «ΟΤΕ»..  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Αν ακολουθεί εντολές της εταιρείας δεν κινδυνεύει να απολυθεί. Αν όχι, να απολυθεί! 
> 
> *Εκτός κι αν σου αρέσει να περνάς τη μέρα σου συνομιλώντας με τους πωλητές του κάθε «ΟΤΕ»*..




Off Topic


		Υπάρχουν κι ορισμένοι που πηγαίνουνε στις 3ωρες, 4ωρες ουρές του ΙΚΑ, για γνωριμίες/γκόμενα. Μην τους απαξιώνεις..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Χθες έσβησε το φωτάκι Voice στο ρούτερ και χρειάστηκε 3 φορές επανεκκίνηση, για να ανάψει και πάλι.  :Blink: 


Το Wi-Fi σέρνεται και κάποιες φορές αποσυνδέεται από τις συσκευές κιόλας, ειδικά στο κινητό και δε με αφήνει να μπω ξανά μέσα, για μερικά λεπτά.  :Blink: 


Πριν λίγο, μπήκα με τον υπολογιστή σε σελίδα του Αμερικανικού δημοσίου, για να πληρώσω κάτι και η σελίδα πληρωμής δε φόρτωνε. Τι adblocker έκλεισα, τι refresh έκανα, τίποτα. Μετά έκανα hotspot το κινητό μου (Vodafone 4G+) και σύνδεσα τον υπολογιστή σε αυτό. Η σελίδα τότε άνοιξε κανονικά και πλήρωσα αυτό που ήθελα, χωρίς άλλο πρόβλημα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Cyta-ρα 4 ever!*  :Respekt:

----------


## Valder

Κι εγω θα ήθελα να αναφέρω μετα από καιρό χρήσης στο ΖΤΕ μου, οτι το Wi-Fi του ειναι ΜΗ ικανοποιητικό σε μεγάλο βαθμό. 

Κι όσο για τη σύνδεση, ευτυχώς δεν έχω θέματα αλλά κάτι δυσπραγίες σε απογευματινές ώρες τις έχει (Youtube πχ τώρα πάλι, σέρνεται). Όσο κρατήσει, καλά θα είναι.

----------


## Godian

> Κι εγω θα ήθελα να αναφέρω μετα από καιρό χρήσης στο ΖΤΕ μου, οτι το Wi-Fi του ειναι ΜΗ ικανοποιητικό σε μεγάλο βαθμό. 
> 
> Κι όσο για τη σύνδεση, ευτυχώς δεν έχω θέματα αλλά κάτι δυσπραγίες σε απογευματινές ώρες τις έχει (Youtube πχ τώρα πάλι, σέρνεται). Όσο κρατήσει, καλά θα είναι.


Και εγώ το ZTE έχω αλλά παρήγγειλα το xiaomi router 3 γιατί δε παλεύεται και έχω και κάτι θεματακια

----------


## Valder

> Και εγώ το ZTE έχω αλλά παρήγγειλα το xiaomi router 3 γιατί δε παλεύεται και έχω και κάτι θεματακια


Είμαι άλλης σχολής πλέον, βαρέθηκα να το ψειρίζω, έχω σοβαρότερα θέματα στη ζωή μου. Άμα κλατάρει, έχω λυτό συμβόλαιο και θα τους χαιρετήσω. Όσο την παλεύει μένω. Keine Zeit fur Experimente.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κι εγω θα ήθελα να αναφέρω μετα από καιρό χρήσης στο ΖΤΕ μου, οτι το Wi-Fi του ειναι ΜΗ ικανοποιητικό σε μεγάλο βαθμό. 
> 
> Κι όσο για τη σύνδεση, ευτυχώς δεν έχω θέματα αλλά κάτι δυσπραγίες σε απογευματινές ώρες τις έχει (Youtube πχ τώρα πάλι, σέρνεται). Όσο κρατήσει, καλά θα είναι.


Εγώ είχα προβλήματα με το YouTube, από τότε που ήρθα στη Cyta. Υπάρχουν κάποιες μέρες που το YT σέρνεται και μάλιστα σε όλες τις συσκευές. Πχ χθες (ή προχθές)  αργά το βράδυ, ήθελα να δω βίντεο στο κινητό και σερνόταν το σύμπαν...

----------


## Valder

> Εγώ είχα προβλήματα με το YouTube, από τότε που ήρθα στη Cyta. Υπάρχουν κάποιες μέρες που το YT σέρνεται και μάλιστα σε όλες τις συσκευές. Πχ χθες (ή προχθές)  αργά το βράδυ, ήθελα να δω βίντεο στο κινητό και σερνόταν το σύμπαν...


Ισχύει αδερφέ. Είχα βάλει βίντεο  πως φιλετάρεις τόνο και είχα μεινει μισή ώρα στο μπροστινό πτερύγιο. Ευτυχώς είχα σε άλλο ταμπ όλο το άλμπουμ των Dimmu Borgir και πέρασε ευχάριστα η ώρα μέχρι να φορτώσει.

----------


## talos_2002

Guys, για το WiFi δοκιμάστε 802.11n μόνο. Ή 11g ή ότι άλλο υποστηρίζει ο εξοπλισμός σας, αλλά μόνο του. (Για κλείδωμα είναι περιττό να πω WPA2, είναι standard)
Είχα πρόβλημα σε ένα ZTE του ΟΤΕ με ένα Lenovo που απ' όταν βάλανε Win10 αποσυνδεόταν. Έβαλα σκέτο 11n και έστρωσε. Έχω λύσει και προβλήματα ταχύτητας WiFi έτσι (πάλι σε ZTE).

----------


## Godian

> Guys, για το WiFi δοκιμάστε 802.11n μόνο. Ή 11g ή ότι άλλο υποστηρίζει ο εξοπλισμός σας, αλλά μόνο του. (Για κλείδωμα είναι περιττό να πω WPA2, είναι standard)
> Είχα πρόβλημα σε ένα ZTE του ΟΤΕ με ένα Lenovo που απ' όταν βάλανε Win10 αποσυνδεόταν. Έβαλα σκέτο 11n και έστρωσε. Έχω λύσει και προβλήματα ταχύτητας WiFi έτσι (πάλι σε ZTE).


Δεν έχει του δικό μου πάντως σκέτο. Έχει η b - g
H b g n

----------


## scuubeedoo

Είναι γελοίοι οι τύποι, μου έστειλαν λογαριασμό με ημερομηνία λήξης 30/3, 2 μόλις μέρες πριν, στις 28/3... λογαριασμός που υποτίθεται έχει εκδοθεί από την 1/3, έτσι λέει μέσα... και αυτά «ηλεκτρονικά», με email... Και αυτή η κατάσταση είναι καιρό, από την αρχή που γράφτηκα τον στέλναν το λογαριασμό από 20 του μήνα και μετά... Απλά τώρα το παρακάνανε.

Πάνε δηλαδή με το ζόρι να σου κάνουν διακοπή για να σου χρεώνουν τέλη επανενεργοποίησης.

----------


## geopro64

Οντως, τί τούς εμποδίζει να στέλνουν τα email νωρίτερα;

----------


## Godian

Αργεί η μηχανογραφηση

----------


## divinitygr

Διακοπτουν τη συνδεση και πολυ νωριτερα πλεον αν εχεις απληρωτο λογαριασμο. Παλιοτερα θυμαμαι εληγε και ο δευτερος και εμπαινε φραγη 2 βδομαδες μετα ( Ηταν απο τους λογους που επελεξα την εταιρια ) Πλεον στις 2 βδομαδες μετα τη ληξη μπαινει φραγη και αν εχεις κανει καποιο διακανονισμο και χασεις τη μπαλα δε στελνουν ουτε μυνημα στο κινητο ωστε να σ ενημερωσουν. ( ετσι δουλευει το συστημα μου ειπαν ! ) Εμεινα 2 βδομαδες χωρις ιντερνετ για 20€ υπολοιπο που αμελησα να πληρωσω εγκαιρως ενω παλιοτερα δεν ειχα θεμα

----------


## kourkos

> Διακοπτουν τη συνδεση και πολυ νωριτερα πλεον αν εχεις απληρωτο λογαριασμο. Παλιοτερα θυμαμαι εληγε και ο δευτερος και εμπαινε φραγη 2 βδομαδες μετα ( Ηταν απο τους λογους που επελεξα την εταιρια ) Πλεον στις 2 βδομαδες μετα τη ληξη μπαινει φραγη και αν εχεις κανει καποιο διακανονισμο και χασεις τη μπαλα δε στελνουν ουτε μυνημα στο κινητο ωστε να σ ενημερωσουν. ( ετσι δουλευει το συστημα μου ειπαν ! ) Εμεινα 2 βδομαδες χωρις ιντερνετ για 20€ υπολοιπο που αμελησα να πληρωσω εγκαιρως ενω παλιοτερα δεν ειχα θεμα


Εγω ειχα απλήρωτο λογαριασμο 20,50 ευρω και ερχετε ο λογαριασμος περιπου 20/2 με ημερομηνια ληξης 28/2 . Εχει μπει μαρτιος και δεν τον πληρωνω και παίρνω παραταση μεχρι 18/3 γιατι ετρεχα σαν τρελος στην δουλεια , για να πληρωσω τα 20.50 . Καπακι ερχετε περιπου 20-25/3 και ο επομενος με συνολο 40 ευρω περιπου ( ειχε μπει και ο παλιος λογαριασμος ) με ημερομηνια ληξης 30/3 . Πριν καλα ληξει στης 30/3 σηκωνομαι μια δευτερα πρωι κομμενο ιντερνετ μονο επειδη δεν πληρωσα το 20,50 . Τον πληρωνω με online εξοφληση για να φανει μεσα σε μιση ωρα οπως μου ειπαν ( αν το πληρωνα με winbank θα το εβλεπαν σε 2 μερες ) τους περνω τηλ κ τους αναφερω οτι ειναι επειγον να συνδεθει και στο 5λεπτο συνδεθηκε . 

Μου ειπαν εμενα προσωπικα οτι για ποσο απο 20 και κατω μπαινει στον επομενο λογαριασμο ενω για 20+ δεν μπαινει στον επομενο . Οταν ληξει ενας λογαριασμος ερχετε το 1ο σμσ και μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και το 2ο . Πραγμα που ετυχε σε εμενα παλαιοτερα να ερθει και 2ο σμσ

----------


## terko

Παρότι το pdf του λογαριασμού φαίνεται ότι έχει αναρτηθεί στο my.cyta δυστυχώς δεν κατεβαίνει, το xls ok.

----------


## galotzas

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα μου συνεβη το εξης: Χτυπησε το πρωι το σταθερο μου και εβγαλε ονοματεπωνυμο χωρις να το εχω αποθηκευσει στις επαφες. Εψαξα στο internet και οντως ηταν ενα ψιλικατζιδικο. Επειδη το σταθερο μου δεν χτυπαει συχνα και δεν ξερω , αυτο συμβαινει παντα οταν σε παιρνουν σταθερα στο σταθερο Η ετυχε?

----------


## Hetfield

Μαλλον ο ψιλικατζης ειχε κι αυτος Cyta  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα μου συνεβη το εξης: Χτυπησε το πρωι το σταθερο μου και εβγαλε ονοματεπωνυμο χωρις να το εχω αποθηκευσει στις επαφες. Εψαξα στο internet και οντως ηταν ενα ψιλικατζιδικο. Επειδη το σταθερο μου δεν χτυπαει συχνα και δεν ξερω , αυτο συμβαινει παντα οταν σε παιρνουν σταθερα στο σταθερο Η ετυχε?


Δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο.


Στην αναγνωριση κλησεων μεταξυ συνδρομητων της Cyta εμφανιζεται το ονοματεπωνυμο του συνδρομητη.
Μου ειχε τυχει πολυ παλια οταν ειχα Cyta στο σπιτι και μιλουσα με συνδρομητες Cyta.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Στην αναγνωριση κλησεων μεταξυ συνδρομητων της Cyta εμφανιζεται το ονοματεπωνυμο του συνδρομητη.
> Μου ειχε τυχει πολυ παλια οταν ειχα Cyta στο σπιτι και μιλουσα με συνδρομητες Cyta.


Κι εμένα μου έτυχε, να με πάρει άλλος συνδρομητής Cyta από λάθος και στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων, μου έδειξε το όνομά του. Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε παράξενο, έβαλα το τηλέφωνό του στο www.foritotita.gr, είδα ότι είναι συνδρομητής Cyta και κατάλαβα...  :Wink:

----------


## divinitygr

Εχει κανεις αλλος θεμα ταχυτητας αυτες τις μερες ? 

Απο την Πεμπτη συχρονιζω πολυ χαμηλοτερα ξαφνικα ( 7150 kbs αντι για 10+ που ημουν ) και κατα διαστηματα δε μπορω να δω ουτε βιντεο στο youtube. Σε speedtest που εκανα επιτοπου στο cytanet εχω παρει download μεχρι και 0.9mb ! 

Αλλαζουν κατι στο δικτυο λογω vodafone ? 
Παιζει να εχει θεμα λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης στην πολη ? ( Λαρισα )

Εννοειτε οτι δηλωσα βλαβη, 2 φορες το εφτιαξαν υποτιθεται και χθες που πηρα 3η ο τεχνικος μου πε οτι εκει παιζει η γραμμη μου και ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα πλεον...

Καθε 3-4 μηνες τους παιρνω τηλ γιατι παρουσιαζεται το ιδιο προβλημα, εχει καταντησει κουραστικο

----------


## sakisvele

Είναι απαράδεκτοι.
Οσες φορές και να πάρεις το ίδιο.
Το μονο που μας σώζει είναι αλλαγή 
παρόχου.

----------


## divinitygr

Το εχω σκεφτει αλλα αφενος εχω συμβολαιο, ουτε και εγω δε ξερω για ποσο ακομα
και αφετερου δεν υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο στην αγορα. Να παω που ? 

Αναγκαστηκα περιμενω να αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη μου και να μπω σε vdsl αν δινουν απο καφαο.
Ως τοτε υπομονη και ...τηλεφωνα καθε φορα που θα κολλαει, ισως πεσω σε κανα τζιμανι τεχνικο.

----------


## anderm

Τώρα αλήθεια τα γράφεις πως δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος πάροχος στην αγορά;

----------


## divinitygr

Ο μονος καλυτερος ειναι ο ΟΤΕ που τιμολογιακα ειναι ακριβοτερος, οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις βεβαια.
Απο κει και περα, τι εμεινε ? Vodafone που αγορασε τη Cyta οποτε θα ναι κοροιδια να φυγω και να παω εκει,
Forthnet και Wind απο τις οποιες εχω περασει και δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος. Υπαρχει καποια αλλη ?

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι απαράδεκτοι.
> Οσες φορές και να πάρεις το ίδιο.
> Το μονο που μας σώζει είναι αλλαγή 
> παρόχου.


Και παροχο να αλλαξεις, αν το δικτυο εχει τα χαλια του προκοπη δεν θα δεις.
Ο φιλος προφανως θα επεσε σε συγχρονισμο απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες που δεν εχουν σχεση με τη Cyta.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς ?

Οταν λήξει ένα συμβόλαιο, η cyta χρεώνει
1. Με βάση τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο (οπότε η χρέωση πάει στο θεό)
2. Συνεχίζει την ίδια χρέωση που υπήρχε

Είναι αυτό το FTTH από τον ΟΤΕ που με γαργαλάει..

----------


## Atheros

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς ?
> 
> Οταν λήξει ένα συμβόλαιο, η cyta χρεώνει
> 1. Με βάση τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο (οπότε η χρέωση πάει στο θεό)
> 2. Συνεχίζει την ίδια χρέωση που υπήρχε
> 
> Είναι αυτό το FTTH από τον ΟΤΕ που με γαργαλάει..


Όταν λήξει ένα συμβόλαιο, οι χρεώσεις των υπηρεσιών είναι με βάση των τρέχοντα τιμοκατάλογο. Εκτός κι άν έχεις από την αρχή υπηρεσίες με βάση τις τιμές καταλόγου και όχι με βάση προσφορές κτλ, οπότε και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Aμα περάσει σε περιβάλλον vodafone, θα δίνει κανονικά και fibernet πρόσβαση, με τα τιμολόγια και τις προσφορές vodafone.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ο μονος καλυτερος ειναι ο ΟΤΕ που τιμολογιακα ειναι ακριβοτερος, οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις βεβαια.
> Απο κει και περα, τι εμεινε ? Vodafone που αγορασε τη Cyta οποτε θα ναι κοροιδια να φυγω και να παω εκει,
> Forthnet και Wind απο τις οποιες εχω περασει και δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος. Υπαρχει καποια αλλη ?


αυτο με τον οτε πως τον κρινεις καλυτερο για να ξερω?Προσωπικα ουτε και εκει ειδα και βλεπω διαφορα.

----------


## divinitygr

συμφωνα με τα οσα διαβαζω κατα διαστηματα και απο εμπειριες φιλων που εχουν τον παροχο

----------


## plotter

> Όταν λήξει ένα συμβόλαιο, οι χρεώσεις των υπηρεσιών είναι με βάση των τρέχοντα τιμοκατάλογο. Εκτός κι άν έχεις από την αρχή υπηρεσίες με βάση τις τιμές καταλόγου και όχι με βάση προσφορές κτλ, οπότε και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Aμα περάσει σε περιβάλλον vodafone, θα δίνει κανονικά και fibernet πρόσβαση, με τα τιμολόγια και τις προσφορές vodafone.


Αυτό που λες για τη Cyta δεν ισχύει. Αν είσαι εκτός συμβολαίου, χρεώνεσαι επιπλέον 1 ή 2 €, κάτι σαν κόστος διατήρησης προσφοράς.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Αυτό που λες για τη Cyta δεν ισχύει. Αν είσαι εκτός συμβολαίου, χρεώνεσαι επιπλέον 1 ή 2 €, κάτι σαν κόστος διατήρησης προσφοράς.


Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να έχω το πακέτο που είχα σαν συμβόλαιο, παρ' όλο που έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο εδώ και 6 μήνες, ενώ το πρόγραμμά μου έχει καταργηθεί. Σε ερώτηση που έκανα για το πόσο θα συνεχίσω να έχω αυτό το πακέτο, μου απάντησαν μέχρι να αποφασίσω να αλλάξω εγώ. Άρα, όσο καιρό θέλω, μπορώ να παραμείνω ως ήμουν με το εν ισχύ συμβόλαιο...

----------


## terko

Σήμερα ανανέωσα τηλεφωνικά τη σύμβαση μου για δύο χρόνια.

Πήρα λοιπόν στο τηλέφωνο προσφορών, τους είπα ότι τέλος του μηνός λήγει η σύμβασή μου, ότι γνωρίζω για την εξαγορά της εταιρίας από την Vodafone και θα ήθελα να μου κάνετε μια προσφορά για ανανέωση της σύμβασης, κάτι πήγε να πει ότι δεν είναι ακόμη οριστικό για την εξαγορά, της λέω ότι είναι τελειωμένο και πλέον τυπικό το θέμα και εκεί έληξε η συζήτηση για αυτό. Το μόνο που με ρώτησε ήταν αν χρησιμοποιώ και θέλω το CYTA 4U και της απάντησα φυσικά ναι και η προσφορά της ήταν χωρίς καμιά άλλη κουβέντα ούτε και από εμένα η παρακάτω.

Απεριόριστα σε όλα τα σταθερά και επίσης στα κινητά CYTA, 300' προς λοιπά κινητά, έως 24Mbs, δωρεάν CYTA 4U, με πάγια εντολή και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, από 21.50 € που πλήρωνα για όλα τα παραπάνω, τώρα θα πληρώνω 18.37 €, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τέλους σταθερής και internet.

Στη συνέχεια στην ερώτησή μου, όταν κάποια στιγμή η Vodafone αναλάβει ολοκληρωτικά την εταιρία και εάν αποφασίσει κάποτε μέχρι την λήξη της νέας σύμβασης να αλλάξει τιμολογιακά τους όρους της σημερινής ανανέωσης, τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; η απάντηση της ήταν ότι δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους όρους εντός σύμβασης, η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα να ακούσω κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## Godian

> Σήμερα ανανέωσα τηλεφωνικά τη σύμβαση μου για δύο χρόνια.
> 
> Πήρα λοιπόν στο τηλέφωνο προσφορών, τους είπα ότι τέλος του μηνός λήγει η σύμβασή μου, ότι γνωρίζω για την εξαγορά της εταιρίας από την Vodafone και θα ήθελα να μου κάνετε μια προσφορά για ανανέωση της σύμβασης, κάτι πήγε να πει ότι δεν είναι ακόμη οριστικό για την εξαγορά, της λέω ότι είναι τελειωμένο και πλέον τυπικό το θέμα και εκεί έληξε η συζήτηση για αυτό. Το μόνο που με ρώτησε ήταν αν χρησιμοποιώ και θέλω το CYTA 4U και της απάντησα φυσικά ναι και η προσφορά της ήταν χωρίς καμιά άλλη κουβέντα ούτε και από εμένα η παρακάτω.
> 
> Απεριόριστα σε όλα τα σταθερά και επίσης στα κινητά CYTA, 300' προς λοιπά κινητά, έως 24Mbs, δωρεάν CYTA 4U, με πάγια εντολή και ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό, από 21.50 € που πλήρωνα για όλα τα παραπάνω, τώρα θα πληρώνω 18.37 €, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τέλους σταθερής και internet.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια στην ερώτησή μου, όταν κάποια στιγμή η Vodafone αναλάβει ολοκληρωτικά την εταιρία και εάν αποφασίσει κάποτε μέχρι την λήξη της νέας σύμβασης να αλλάξει τιμολογιακά τους όρους της σημερινής ανανέωσης, τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; η απάντηση της ήταν ότι δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους όρους εντός σύμβασης, η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα να ακούσω κάτι διαφορετικό.


Όπως δεν τις αλλάζουν και αυτοί  :ROFL:

----------


## Gio Alex

Το συμβόλαιό μου έχει λήξει από τον Νοέμβριο. Με πήραν και μου πρότειναν να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου για 2 χρόνια, προσφέροντάς μου τα ίδια που έχω τώρα, στην ίδια τιμή... Τραγικοί

----------


## dimangelid

> Το συμβόλαιό μου έχει λήξει από τον Νοέμβριο. Με πήραν και μου πρότειναν να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιό μου για 2 χρόνια, προσφέροντάς μου τα ίδια που έχω τώρα, στην ίδια τιμή... Τραγικοί


Τι παροχές έχεις;

----------


## divinitygr

κανε αιτηση σ αλλη εταιρεια, να δεις για ποτε θα σε παρουν για καλυτερη προσφορα

----------


## Gio Alex

> Τι παροχές έχεις;


32,5€ τον μήνα με αστικά-υπεραστικά δωρεάν, 100 λεπτά προς κινητά, έως 24 ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνα σε χώρες του εξωτερικού. Το γέλιο είναι ότι τον Νοέμβρη που έληξε το συμβόλαιό μου, όταν τους πήρα να ρωτήσω για ανανέωση, αναβάθμιση κτλ, μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι το πρόγραμμά μου δεν υπάρχει πλέον και μπορώ να το διατηρήσω όπως είναι χωρίς συμβόλαιο. 

Μέχρι πριν 3 εβδομάδες που με πήραν από ΝΟΒΑ και μου πρόσφεραν το ίδιο πακέτο συν δορυφορική με +2€. Και εκεί που σκέφτομαι ότι δεν βλέπω τηλεόρασση +2€ το μήνα +20€ το πιάτο +35€ η μεταφορά γραμμής, τσουπ η cyta και ακοόυθει η παρακάτω στιχομυθία:

-Σας προσφέρουμε το πακέτο (που ήδη έχω) στα 32,5€ με 2 χρόνια δέσμευση.
-Και γιατί να το κάνω, αφού μου δίνει ότι έχω τώρα?
-Γιατί τώρα μπορεί να γίνει αύξηση στα πάγια.
-Μα μια χαρά αυξήσεις στα πάγια γίνονται και με συμβόλαιο εν ισχύ
-Μα τότε μπορείτε να φύγετε
-Μα και τώρα μπορώ να φύγω. Και μάλιστα τώρα μπορώ να φύγω ΧΩΡΙΣ να κάνετε αύξηση και χωρίς να πληρώσω πέναλτι
-Μα γιατί να φύγετε?
-Αν λάβω καλύτερη προσφορά γιατί να μην φύγω?
-Δλδ δεν θα ανανεώσετε?
-Για να με έχετε δεμένο για 2 χρόνια χωρίς να έχω κάποιο όφελος εγώ? Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ θα ανανεώσω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> 32,5€ τον μήνα με αστικά-υπεραστικά δωρεάν, 100 λεπτά προς κινητά, έως 24 ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνα σε χώρες του εξωτερικού. Το γέλιο είναι ότι τον Νοέμβρη που έληξε το συμβόλαιό μου, όταν τους πήρα να ρωτήσω για ανανέωση, αναβάθμιση κτλ, μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι το πρόγραμμά μου δεν υπάρχει πλέον και μπορώ να το διατηρήσω όπως είναι χωρίς συμβόλαιο. 
> 
> Μέχρι πριν 3 εβδομάδες που με πήραν από ΝΟΒΑ και μου πρόσφεραν το ίδιο πακέτο συν δορυφορική με +2€. Και εκεί που σκέφτομαι ότι δεν βλέπω τηλεόρασση +2€ το μήνα +20€ το πιάτο +35€ η μεταφορά γραμμής, τσουπ η cyta και ακοόυθει η παρακάτω στιχομυθία:
> 
> -Σας προσφέρουμε το πακέτο (που ήδη έχω) στα 32,5€ με 2 χρόνια δέσμευση.
> -Και γιατί να το κάνω, αφού μου δίνει ότι έχω τώρα?
> -Γιατί τώρα μπορεί να γίνει αύξηση στα πάγια.
> -Μα μια χαρά αυξήσεις στα πάγια γίνονται και με συμβόλαιο εν ισχύ
> -Μα τότε μπορείτε να φύγετε
> ...


Πλήρωνες τόσο καιρό 32,5€, για αυτό το συμβόλαιο;  :Laughing: 

Υ.Γ. Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι έχεις και πακέτο με Διεθνείς κλήσεις. Αλλά και πάλι ακριβό μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Gio Alex

> Πλήρωνες τόσο καιρό 32,5€, για αυτό το συμβόλαιο; 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι έχεις και πακέτο με Διεθνείς κλήσεις. Αλλά και πάλι ακριβό μου φαίνεται...


Κοίτα, εκεί παίζουν πάνω κάτω όλοι, γιατί θέλω προς συγκεκριμένη χώρα που δεν είναι από τις "δημοφιλής"

----------


## You lied

Μήπως έχεις 2 τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς;

----------


## Gio Alex

Όχι, 1 νούμερο μόνο.

----------


## You lied

Έχει προσφορά με 24,70€ με 24Mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητά και 1500' εξωτερικό.

Πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτα την.

----------


## lak100

μολις ανανεωσα για 2 χρονια στα 18,38 και μου εδωσαν 24αρι απεριοριστα σταθερα ελλαδος 300 κινητα και απεριοριστα σε κινητα cyta αν αναλογιστουμε οτι εχω παγια και e-bill παω στα 17.30 περιπου προτεινα να φυγουν τα κινητα και τα σταθερα για καλυτερη τιμη αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα πεσει ο λογαριασμος.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Έχει προσφορά με 24,70€ με 24Mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητά και 1500' εξωτερικό.
> 
> Πάρε τηλέφωνο και ζήτα την.


Μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιο λινκ? Δεν βρήκα την προσφορά.

----------


## You lied

Πάρε τηλέφωνο δεν την έχουν σε site. Μου είπαν ότι είναι εώς 31/5.

----------


## lak100

Ολα καλα και ωραια με την cyta αλλα οχι ρε παιδια προμηθεια 4,90 για ανανεωση συμβολαιου αυτοι πηγαν το νταβατζιλικι σε αλλο επιπεδο

----------


## Godian

> Ολα καλα και ωραια με την cyta αλλα οχι ρε παιδια προμηθεια 4,90 για ανανεωση συμβολαιου αυτοι πηγαν το νταβατζιλικι σε αλλο επιπεδο


Όλοι έχουν φίλε μου

----------


## jasonas

νομίζω η κατάσταση με το internet της cyta εχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, ειδικά της τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες οχι απλα μετραω maximum 300kbps σε κάποιες ώρες, αλλα χτες έφτασε και σε σημείο να διακοπεί και να μην μπαίνει καθόλου για ενα 10λεπτο.... σήμερα έγινε αίτηση στην cosmote για οπτικές ίνες 50 xl και περιμένουμε για μια εβδομάδα!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> νομίζω η κατάσταση με το internet της cyta εχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, ειδικά της τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες οχι απλα μετραω maximum 300kbps σε κάποιες ώρες, αλλα χτες έφτασε και σε σημείο να διακοπεί και να μην μπαίνει καθόλου για ενα 10λεπτο.... σήμερα έγινε αίτηση στην cosmote για οπτικές ίνες 50 xl και περιμένουμε για μια εβδομάδα!


Την καλύτερη δουλειά έκανες. Εγώ δυστυχώς, έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι το Μάρτιο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jasonas

ε ναι! δεν γινόταν αλλιώς.... υπομονή, υπομονή, να δώσω μια ευκαιρία ακόμα κλπ αλλα υπάρχουν και ορια... δεν θα πάθουμε και νευρικό κλονισμό να ουμε :P  καλο κουράγιο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Godian

Εμένα τον Οκτώβριο τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου.
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά θέλω οτε για τα καλύτερα ping

----------


## svartevarg

> Εχει κανεις αλλος θεμα ταχυτητας αυτες τις μερες ? 
> 
> Απο την Πεμπτη συχρονιζω πολυ χαμηλοτερα ξαφνικα ( 7150 kbs αντι για 10+ που ημουν ) και κατα διαστηματα δε μπορω να δω ουτε βιντεο στο youtube. Σε speedtest που εκανα επιτοπου στο cytanet εχω παρει download μεχρι και 0.9mb ! 
> 
> Αλλαζουν κατι στο δικτυο λογω vodafone ? 
> Παιζει να εχει θεμα λογω εργασιων αναβαθμισης στην πολη ? ( Λαρισα )
> 
> Εννοειτε οτι δηλωσα βλαβη, 2 φορες το εφτιαξαν υποτιθεται και χθες που πηρα 3η ο τεχνικος μου πε οτι εκει παιζει η γραμμη μου και ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα πλεον...
> 
> Καθε 3-4 μηνες τους παιρνω τηλ γιατι παρουσιαζεται το ιδιο προβλημα, εχει καταντησει κουραστικο





> νομίζω η κατάσταση με το internet της cyta εχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, ειδικά της τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες οχι απλα μετραω maximum 300kbps σε κάποιες ώρες, αλλα χτες έφτασε και σε σημείο να διακοπεί και να μην μπαίνει καθόλου για ενα 10λεπτο.... σήμερα έγινε αίτηση στην cosmote για οπτικές ίνες 50 xl και περιμένουμε για μια εβδομάδα!


Δεν είστε οι μόνοι που αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα....και όχι δεν φταίει η καλωδίωση στην πολυκατοικία σας.

Επίσης, δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η απορρόφηση της Σιτας από τη Βόνταφον σε επίπεδο υλικοτεχνικής υποδομής.

Το όλα φυσιολογικά είναι σχετικό. Η πρότερη φυσιολογική κατάσταση του ιντερνετ από άποψη ποιότητας και ταχύτητας ήταν συγκριτικά καλύτερη. Και τώρα "φυσιολογικά", αν έχεις σταθερό ιντερνετ σε σιτα, αν και η ταχύτητα σου μπορεί να είναι κατα 1 -2 ΜΒπς μικρότερη.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ 4 χρόνια έχω cyta στα ίδια είναι πάντα

----------


## sxakk

Γεια σας.
Σύμφωνα με την διαθεσιμότητα της cyta είμαι στα 2330 μέτρα από α.κ.Το καφαο είναι 25 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου και έχει οπτική ίνα.Θέλω να βάλω vdsl.Θα με δώσουν vdsl από το καφαο οπτική ίνα; ή χαλκός 2330 μέτρων;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sweet dreams

Από την καμπίνα, για να πάρεις από Α/Κ θα πρέπει να είσαι κάτω από χιλιόμετρο.

----------


## Epitaph6663

Παίδες, τι παίζει με τους λογαριασμούς; 
Συνήθως μέχρι 13 κάθε μήνα έβγαιναν ηλεκτρονικά στο my.cyta και μπορούσες να τους δείς (μετά από 10 μέρες ερχόνταν και με ταχυδρομείο). 
Τώρα έχουμε φτάσει 15 και μου χει βγάλει μόνο το 1 λογαριασμό (της σταθερής). Και δεν μπορώ να δω καν το PDF , απλά το πόσο ήρθε το πάγιο. Η κινητή λείπει. 

Το κάνει και σε άλλους αυτό;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παίδες, τι παίζει με τους λογαριασμούς; 
> Συνήθως μέχρι 13 κάθε μήνα έβγαιναν ηλεκτρονικά στο my.cyta και μπορούσες να τους δείς (μετά από 10 μέρες ερχόνταν και με ταχυδρομείο). 
> Τώρα έχουμε φτάσει 15 και μου χει βγάλει μόνο το 1 λογαριασμό (της σταθερής). Και δεν μπορώ να δω καν το PDF , απλά το πόσο ήρθε το πάγιο. Η κινητή λείπει. 
> 
> Το κάνει και σε άλλους αυτό;


Εμένα που έληγαν 30 του μήνα και μου τους ανέβαζε στις 25-26, τι να πω;  :Laughing:  Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει διορθωθεί όμως και ενώ εκδίδεται κάθε 1η του μήνα, ανεβαίνει στο MyCyta μέσα στην 1η εβδομάδα.

----------


## Epitaph6663

> Εμένα που έληγαν 30 του μήνα και μου τους ανέβαζε στις 25-26, τι να πω;  Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει διορθωθεί όμως και ενώ εκδίδεται κάθε 1η του μήνα, ανεβαίνει στο MyCyta μέσα στην 1η εβδομάδα.


Για τον τελευταίο μήνα σου βγήκε κανονικά δηλαδή;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Για τον τελευταίο μήνα σου βγήκε κανονικά δηλαδή;


Ναι, πριν καμιά εβδομάδα τον πλήρωσα (έκδοση 1/6) και με το PDF να υπάρχει κανονικά.

Φαίνεται κάθε μήνα, είναι διαφορετικοί οι "τυχεροί" πελάτες. Εγώ πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, είχα πρόβλημα 4 ή 5 συνεχόμενους μήνες. Μέχρι και το όνομα στο λογαριασμό έκαναν λάθος.  :Laughing:

----------


## Epitaph6663

> Ναι, πριν καμιά εβδομάδα τον πλήρωσα (έκδοση 1/6) και με το PDF να υπάρχει κανονικά.
> 
> Φαίνεται κάθε μήνα, είναι διαφορετικοί οι "τυχεροί" πελάτες. Εγώ πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, είχα πρόβλημα 4 ή 5 συνεχόμενους μήνες. Μέχρι και το όνομα στο λογαριασμό έκαναν λάθος.


Ευχαριστώ! Αρχικά θεωρούσα ότι ίσως γινόταν κάποια αλλαγή λόγω μεταφοράς στην Vodafone.  :Thinking:

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Πληρώνει κάποιος με ebanking ?Πλήρωσα χθες Παρασκευή 11 το πρωί και στο mycyta ακόμα δεν φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει η πληρωμή.

----------


## Godian

> Πληρώνει κάποιος με ebanking ?Πλήρωσα χθες Παρασκευή 11 το πρωί και στο mycyta ακόμα δεν φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει η πληρωμή.


Λογικά από Δευτέρα φίλε μου θα φανεί. Εδώ πληρώνω μέσα από το site της και κάνει καμία ώρα να φανεί

----------


## stelakis1914

Πληρωμές μέσω e-banking κάνουν 2-3 εργάσιμες μέρες να φανούν.

----------


## Wh1teWolf_5

Ξέρει κανείς τι καινούριο κόλπο είναι αυτο της cyta με τις εισπρακτικές? Άργησα λογαριασμό επειδή το ξέχασα για 2η φορά μέσα σε 4 χρόνια , και έχουν λυσσάξει... Ήρθε καινούριος λογαριασμός προχθές μαζί με το προηγούμενο ποσό με λήξη στο τέλος του μήνα οπότε έχω 10 μέρες να τον πληρώσω ακόμα. 
Αλλά εδώ μία βδομάδα ξεκινήσει με μηνύματα για φραγές στις επόμενες μέρες, μέχρι και καμιά 10αριά κλήσεις από εισπρακτική. 
Τι στο καλό κάνουν?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Ξέρει κανείς τι καινούριο κόλπο είναι αυτο της cyta με τις εισπρακτικές? Άργησα λογαριασμό επειδή το ξέχασα για 2η φορά μέσα σε 4 χρόνια , και έχουν λυσσάξει... Ήρθε καινούριος λογαριασμός προχθές μαζί με το προηγούμενο ποσό με λήξη στο τέλος του μήνα οπότε έχω 10 μέρες να τον πληρώσω ακόμα. 
> Αλλά εδώ μία βδομάδα ξεκινήσει με μηνύματα για φραγές στις επόμενες μέρες, μέχρι και καμιά 10αριά κλήσεις από εισπρακτική. 
> Τι στο καλό κάνουν?


πλάκα πλάκα σήμερα είδα κλήση απο δικηγορικό - συμβολαιογραφικό γραφείο που είναι στο κέντρο.. μου εκανε εντύπωση και το έψαξα και κατέληξα σε θέματα με εισπρακτικές.
δεν χρωστάω όμως.

Εσένα η κλήση ηταν απο δικηγορικο το έψαξες; ρωταω γιατι αναλαμβάνουν χρέη εισπρακτικής.

Επίσης έχουν αυξηθεί τραγικά οι κλήσεις απο διαφημιστικές . Σε σημείο 3-4 κλήσεις κάθε ημέρα το λιγότερο.

----------


## Doxaios

Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας από cyta στη cosmote. Με τον εξοπλισμό τί γίνεται τώρα; Θα επικοινωνήσει κάποιος από τη cyta για την επιστροφή του ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι εγώ;

----------


## nnn

> Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας από cyta στη cosmote. Με τον εξοπλισμό τί γίνεται τώρα; Θα επικοινωνήσει κάποιος από τη cyta για την επιστροφή του ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι εγώ;


Αν έχεις σιτομάγαζο κοντά σου, πήγσινε το εσύ και πάρε απόδειξη.

----------


## Doxaios

> Αν έχεις σιτομάγαζο κοντά σου, πήγσινε το εσύ και πάρε απόδειξη.


Επειδή δεν έχω εγώ κοντά, είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει με δική μου πρωτοβουλία(ή υποχρέωσή μου??) ή είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το κάνει η cyta?

----------


## nnn

Μίλησε τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους καλύτερα για το θέμα.

----------


## terko

Το παρακάτω στην αρχική σελίδα της Vodafone το είδατε;;;;;; 
Για δέστε τι εκπλήξεις μας επιφυλάσσει. 

Καλωσορίζουμε τους πελάτες της Cyta στην οικογένεια της Vodafone.
Aγαπητοί πελάτες,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι προς το παρόν δεν θα υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή στα πακέτα της Cyta που έχετε σήμερα. Συνεχίζετε επίσης να εξυπηρετήστε κανονικά από τη Cyta στο 13877 για οικιακούς πελάτες ή στο 13878 για εταιρικούς πελάτες, καθώς και από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων και επίσημων συνεργατών Cyta.

Σύντομα θα ενημερωθείτε αναλυτικά σχετικά με τη μετάβασή σας στο νέο, ενιαίο δίκτυο της Vodafone, μέσα από τις καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες, την εξαιρετική εξυπηρέτηση που ξεχωρίζει την Vodafone και τις ακόμη περισσότερες δυνατότητες που θα έχετε στη διάθεσή σας.

Μείνετε συντονισμένοι στην ιστοσελίδα μας για νεότερα.

----------


## nnn

Με το που πάρει ρεύμα η @#@#@##@#καμπίνα Wind, έφυγα.

----------


## galotzas

Ενταξει οι εκπληξεις που ειναι? Αναμενομενο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το παρακάτω στην αρχική σελίδα της Vodafone το είδατε;;;;;; 
> Για δέστε τι εκπλήξεις μας επιφυλάσσει. 
> 
> Καλωσορίζουμε τους πελάτες της Cyta στην οικογένεια της Vodafone.
> Aγαπητοί πελάτες,
> 
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι προς το παρόν δεν θα υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή στα πακέτα της Cyta που έχετε σήμερα. Συνεχίζετε επίσης να εξυπηρετήστε κανονικά από τη Cyta στο 13877 για οικιακούς πελάτες ή στο 13878 για εταιρικούς πελάτες, καθώς και από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων και επίσημων συνεργατών Cyta.
> 
> Σύντομα θα ενημερωθείτε αναλυτικά σχετικά με τη μετάβασή σας στο νέο, ενιαίο δίκτυο της Vodafone, μέσα από τις καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες, * την εξαιρετική εξυπηρέτηση που ξεχωρίζει την Vodafone*  και τις ακόμη περισσότερες δυνατότητες που θα έχετε στη διάθεσή σας.
> ...


Κλαίω με την "εξαιρετική εξυπηρέτηση Vodafone".  :Laughing:  Χειρότερη και από την Cyta...

----------


## geopro64

Ολίγον απειλητικό μου ακούγεται!

----------


## sweet dreams

> Κλαίω με την "εξαιρετική εξυπηρέτηση Vodafone".  Χειρότερη και από την Cyta...


Δεν το έχω τσεκάρει με άλλους, αλλά 2~3 φορές που τους χρειάστηκα σε 5~10 λεπτά με είχε πάρει πίσω τεχνικός.

----------


## yuk

> Με το που πάρει ρεύμα η @#@#@##@#καμπίνα Wind, έφυγα.


Φαντάζομαι όχι για Wind. Δεν έχεις αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις, έτσι;

----------


## Godian

Ξέρουμε αν στην Vodafone μπορούμε να βάλουμε το modem που θέλουμε;;

----------


## galotzas

Με αυτα που εχω διαβασει χωρις να ειναι 100% δεν σε αφηνει ουτε να το βαλεις σε bridge mode..... Ελπιζω να μην ισχυει

----------


## prometheas

> Ξέρουμε αν στην Vodafone μπορούμε να βάλουμε το modem που θέλουμε;;


Οχι δεν μπορείς.

----------


## nnn

> Φαντάζομαι όχι για Wind. Δεν έχεις αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις, έτσι;



Wind φυσικά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Wind φυσικά.


"Walk on the wild side",  Lou Reed από το "Perfect Day"

Για την wind το έγραψε   :Razz:

----------


## yuk

> Wind φυσικά.


Καλή... τύχη; Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, έχεις σκεφτεί ότι υπάρχει η περίπτωση να πλακώσει και λαός από τη Nova στη Wind και να γίνει της τρελής; 
Καλύτερα να πας Nova - στη χειρότερη πάλι Wind θα καταλήξεις ή θα είσαι ελεύθερος να πας αλλού με ίσως καλύτερη προσφορά. Εκτός αν θέλεις πάνω από 50άρα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλή... τύχη; Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα, έχεις σκεφτεί ότι υπάρχει η περίπτωση να πλακώσει και λαός από τη Nova στη Wind και να γίνει της τρελής; 
> Καλύτερα να πας Nova - στη χειρότερη πάλι Wind θα καταλήξεις ή θα είσαι ελεύθερος να πας αλλού με ίσως καλύτερη προσφορά. Εκτός αν θέλεις πάνω από 50άρα.


Θα το σκεφτόμουνα.
Αλλά απ'ότι λένε τους χρωστάω 800 € από το 2006.
Δε με θένε για πελάτη αν δεν ξοφλήσω λένε.

Κλαίω αλλα θα το αντέξω

----------


## nnn

100 ή 200 θα πάω, ανάλογα με το οικονομικό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 100 ή 200 θα πάω, ανάλογα με το οικονομικό.


Αυτό το θέμα είναι λυμένο εδώ και χρόνια.

Οταν πληρώνεις περισσότερα, όλοι λένε ευχαριστώ και κάνουν γρήγορα.
Οταν είναι να πληρώνεις λιγότερα, όλοι στραβομουτσουνιάζουν και βρίσκουν τα 1000 εμπόδια.

Από Σεπτέμβρη που θα κάνω αίτηση για FTTH, me 100  θα ξεκινήσω και θα γκρινιάζω με κάθε ευκαιρία για το χαμηλό upload.    :Razz: 

Αργότερα μπορεί να ζητήσω 200, που ξέρεις ?

----------


## yuk

> 100 ή 200 θα πάω, ανάλογα με το οικονομικό.


Εσύ ξέρεις. Άλλο να κάνεις οικονομία και άλλο να κάνεις εκπτώσεις πάντως.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ξέρουμε αν στην Vodafone μπορούμε να βάλουμε το modem που θέλουμε;;


Αν δεν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία, μπορείς. 

Αν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία, όχι. Δεν σου δίνουν καν την δυνατότητα να γυρίσεις (εσύ ή αυτοί) το modem τους σε bridge.

----------


## galotzas

Καλημερα. Παρατηρησα σημερα το πρωι οτι η αποκριση σε ms απο google.com εκει που ειχα παντα 27-30 σημερα εχω 98-102. Παρατηρει καποιος το ping του με την google να μας πει αν βλεπει διαφορες? Λιγο δυσκολο να λαγκαρουν τα datacenter της google(αλλα οχι απιθανο)..

----------


## jimbrav

Παιδια 1-8 ληγει το συμβολαιο απο cyta και παω στον ΟΤΕ...Εαν κανω την αιτηση στις 30-7 θα εχω ποινη απο cyta ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παιδια 1-8 ληγει το συμβολαιο απο cyta και παω στον ΟΤΕ...Εαν κανω την αιτηση στις 30-7 θα εχω ποινη απο cyta ?


Καλό θα ήταν να μην κάνεις κάποια κίνηση, μέχρι να λήξει.

----------


## terko

Είναι δυνατόν την επομένη να προλάβει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει την μεταφορά-φορητότητα, το θεωρώ τελείως αδύνατον.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Η cyta είναι πλέον vodafone, δεν έχουν τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις. Αστο να λήξει.

----------


## jimbrav

Να το αφησω να ληξει ...οκ...αλλα με την φορητοτητα θα εχω θεμα ?

----------


## Godian

> Να το αφησω να ληξει ...οκ...αλλα με την φορητοτητα θα εχω θεμα ?


Αν την κάνεις τη φορητοτητα ηλεκτρονικά μόλις πάει 12 το βράδυ κάνε την αίτηση και είσαι οκ.( εννοώ την ημέρα που λήγει) Αυτοί είναι τόσο καμένοι πούμε μπορούν νά πουν πως έκανες την αίτηση πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Μπορουμε να εξυπηρετουμαστε δηλαδή και απο την εξυπηρέτηση Vodafone ;

Επίσης μπορούμε να βάλουμε επιπρόσθετα πακέτο τηλεόρασης vodafone ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ;

----------


## Atheros

> Μπορουμε να εξυπηρετουμαστε δηλαδή και απο την εξυπηρέτηση Vodafone ;
> 
> Επίσης μπορούμε να βάλουμε επιπρόσθετα πακέτο τηλεόρασης vodafone ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ;


Όχι, προς το παρόν ισχύει η εξυπηρέτηση της CYTA στο 13877 , άσχετα άν οι τεχνικοί πηγαίνουν και στις 2 εταιρείες πλέον.

Πακέτο τηλεόρασης vodafone δεν μπορεί επί του παρόντος να πάρει συνδρομητής cyta.Όταν ενοποιηθούν τα πακέτα και τα προγράμματα με νέα σύμβαση με τη vodafone

----------


## jimbrav

Πάντως ρε παιδιά παίρνω τηλ στο 13877 και περνάω από κατάστημα cyta στη Λάρισα να ρωτήσω πότε μπορώ μα φύγω από αυτούς και κανένας δεν με ρώτησε ποτέ  το γιατί !!!!χαχαχα

----------


## galotzas

Μολις με πηραν απο wind και μου εκαναν προσφορά 16€ το μηνα και οτι πληρώνουν (λένε αυτοί) το πεναλτυ που μου μένουν αλλοι 5 μηνες για το 24άμηνο.... Εχει καταργηθεί λεει με νομο και πως κανονιζουν οι εταιρίες. Οπως και να εχει τον ευχαριστησα και θα με ξαναπαρει απο σεπτεμβριο...

----------


## sdikr

> Μολις με πηραν απο wind και μου εκαναν προσφορά 16€ το μηνα και οτι πληρώνουν (λένε αυτοί) το πεναλτυ που μου μένουν αλλοι 5 μηνες για το 24άμηνο.... Εχει καταργηθεί λεει με νομο και πως κανονιζουν οι εταιρίες. Οπως και να εχει τον ευχαριστησα και θα με ξαναπαρει απο σεπτεμβριο...


Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάποιοι θα την πατήσουν με αυτές τις κακές τακτικές πωλήσεων   :Evil:

----------


## Godian

> Μολις με πηραν απο wind και μου εκαναν προσφορά 16€ το μηνα και οτι πληρώνουν (λένε αυτοί) το πεναλτυ που μου μένουν αλλοι 5 μηνες για το 24άμηνο.... Εχει καταργηθεί λεει με νομο και πως κανονιζουν οι εταιρίες. Οπως και να εχει τον ευχαριστησα και θα με ξαναπαρει απο σεπτεμβριο...


Καλά ναι..... Πες τους άμα είναι να το γράφει το συμβόλαιο που σου στέλνουν να το υπογράψεις και να σου πει ποιος είναι ο νόμος.

Για να τον έχεις στα υπόψη σου

----------


## Doxaios

Στο τηλέφωνο μου με πήραν για την αίτηση φορητότητας μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να επιστρέψω το ρούτερ σε κατάστημα cyta. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κοντά δε γίνεται να στείλουν κούριερ για να το παραλάβει; Το έχει δόσει κανείς έτσι;

----------


## vazelo

> Μολις με πηραν απο wind και μου εκαναν προσφορά 16€ το μηνα και οτι πληρώνουν (λένε αυτοί) το πεναλτυ που μου μένουν αλλοι 5 μηνες για το 24άμηνο.... Εχει καταργηθεί λεει με νομο και πως κανονιζουν οι εταιρίες. Οπως και να εχει τον ευχαριστησα και θα με ξαναπαρει απο σεπτεμβριο...


χαχααχαχ είναι δυνατόν?? Δεν έχουν "κοπεί" αυτές οι παπάτζες εδώ και καιρό, ξαναφύτρωσαν?

----------


## dimangelid

> χαχααχαχ είναι δυνατόν?? Δεν έχουν "κοπεί" αυτές οι παπάτζες εδώ και καιρό, ξαναφύτρωσαν?


Ποτέ δεν κόπηκαν, εξαρτάται σε ποιον θα πέσεις στο τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάποιοι θα την πατήσουν με αυτές τις κακές τακτικές πωλήσεων


αυτο δεν είνα κακές τακτικές είναι απατεωνια και θέλει καταγγελία στο γραφείο απο οπου σε κάλεσε.

Να ζητάτε στοιχεία γραφείου και όνομα προυσταμένου.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μολις με πηραν απο wind και μου εκαναν προσφορά 16€ το μηνα και οτι πληρώνουν (λένε αυτοί) το πεναλτυ που μου μένουν αλλοι 5 μηνες για το 24άμηνο.... Εχει καταργηθεί λεει με νομο και πως κανονιζουν οι εταιρίες. Οπως και να εχει τον ευχαριστησα και θα με ξαναπαρει απο σεπτεμβριο...


Μούφες από συνεργάτες της WIND, για να πουλήσουν συμβόλαια... Έτσι την "πατάνε" πολλοί και μετά βρίζουν τη WIND, ότι και καλά αυτή τους εξαπάτησε. Μην πιστεύετε ότι σας λένε και οι εταιρίες και ειδικά οι συνεργάτες τους...

----------


## Godian

> Στο τηλέφωνο μου με πήραν για την αίτηση φορητότητας μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να επιστρέψω το ρούτερ σε κατάστημα cyta. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κοντά δε γίνεται να στείλουν κούριερ για να το παραλάβει; Το έχει δόσει κανείς έτσι;


Πες ελάτε να το πάρετε. Όπως το έφεραν πες να έρθουν να το πάρουν αν σε ξανά πάρουν

----------


## lak100

παιδιαα μια ερωτηση. Για λογους δικης μου ευκολιας πληρωνω τον λογαριασμο πριν εκδοθει (δεν εχω συνδεμενο τηλεφωνο) στις 7/8 πληρωνω 17,38 σημερα που μπηκα να δω τον λογαριασμο εχω ενα υπολοιπο 2 λεπτα εξω που δειχνει τα ποσα τω λογαριασμων σε λιστα μου λεει 17,4 μεσα στο pdf λεει ποσο τρεχοντος λογαριασμου 17,30 αυτοι γιατι χρεωσαν 17,40?

----------


## SiR_DreAm

Φίλε μου,για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα εχω μιλήσει αρκετές φορές με την cyta αλλα ο καθένας λεει τα δικά του.
Άλλο ποσό αναγράφει στο email που έρχεται οταν εκδίδεται ο λογαριασμός,άλλο ποσό το mycyta και αλλο ποσό το pdf του λογαριασμού.
Συνήθως,αν θυμάμαι καλά, η διαφορά είναι της τάξης των 4-5 λεπτών.
Αντε να βγάλεις άκρη!
Εγω πληρώνω το ποσό που αναφέρει ο λογαριασμός στο pdf πάντως και ειμαι οκ.

----------


## buruburu

> Η cyta είναι πλέον vodafone, δεν έχουν τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις. Αστο να λήξει.


Τι εννοείς; Κι εγώ που σκόπευα να φύγω από τη cyta και να πάω στη vodafone τι να κανω; Γιατί αν είναι να έχω το ίδιο ίντερνετ κι από κει, να μου λείπει!

----------


## Godian

> Τι εννοείς; Κι εγώ που σκόπευα να φύγω από τη cyta και να πάω στη vodafone τι να κανω; Γιατί αν είναι να έχω το ίδιο ίντερνετ κι από κει, να μου λείπει!


Θεωρητικά το ίδιο ίντερνετ θα έχεις εκτός αν πας οτε που πάλι θα έχεις το ίδιο αλλά πιο ποιοτικό

----------


## buruburu

> Θεωρητικά το ίδιο ίντερνετ θα έχεις εκτός αν πας οτε που πάλι θα έχεις το ίδιο αλλά πιο ποιοτικό


Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και είπαν ότι δε θα έχω το ίδιο αλλά ότι θα πρέπει να μπει για αρχή καινούριο καλώδιο τηλεφώνου (το οποίο είναι ένα πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο μπριζάκι). Αν βάλω καινούριο αριθμό μάλιστα, θα ανοιχτεί νέα γραμμή και θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα ενδεχομένως, είπαν...

----------


## Godian

> Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και είπαν ότι δε θα έχω το ίδιο αλλά ότι θα πρέπει να μπει για αρχή καινούριο καλώδιο τηλεφώνου (το οποίο είναι ένα πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο μπριζάκι). Αν βάλω καινούριο αριθμό μάλιστα, θα ανοιχτεί νέα γραμμή και θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα ενδεχομένως, είπαν...


Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις και στο υφιστάμενο παροχο που είσαι. Δε χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις εταιρεία.

----------


## Epitaph6663

Απ ότι βλέπω το site της Cyta έγινε unsafe και τώρα και στο mycyta σου εμφανίζει προειδοποίηση. 
Σε ερώτηση μου αν μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε λογαριασμούς CYTA σε καταστήματα VODAFONE , ένας υπάλληλος της τελευταίας μου είπε "σε κάνα 6μηνο". Εγώ το βλέπω για Δεκέμβρη βέβαια...

----------


## Atheros

> Απ ότι βλέπω το site της Cyta έγινε unsafe και τώρα και στο mycyta σου εμφανίζει προειδοποίηση. 
> Σε ερώτηση μου αν μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε λογαριασμούς CYTA σε καταστήματα VODAFONE , ένας υπάλληλος της τελευταίας μου είπε "σε κάνα 6μηνο". Εγώ το βλέπω για Δεκέμβρη βέβαια...


Το my cyta είναι secure κανονικά

----------


## galotzas

Γενικα επικρατει λιγο αναστατωση. Χτες το πρωι δεν ειχα internet και σε ερωτηση μου στο τεχνικο τμημα (αλλα και εδω) μου ειπαν πως δεν υπαρχει καποιο γενικο προβλημα στην περιοχη μου και θα το κοιταξουν. Μετα απο 3-4 ωρες μου ηρθε sms οτι πραγματοποιουνται δικτυακες εργασιες που θα επηρεασουν την συνδεση μου ..   Παντως εστω και για κανα τριωρο συγχρονισε στα 13 αντι 7-8 που εχουμε συνηθως

----------


## Epitaph6663

Εμένα πάντως στο mycyta μου βγάζει αυτό :

https://imgur.com/lFdqDHI

Το Ιντερνετ (VDSL) λειτουργεί σχεδόν αδιάκοπα εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο (1 φορά τους πήραμε τηλέφωνο). Πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και απο το ADSL και από το VDSL (αν και για το VDSL δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης).

----------


## galotzas

> Εμένα πάντως στο mycyta μου βγάζει αυτό :
> 
> https://imgur.com/lFdqDHI



Εμενα αυτο το βγαζει μονο με firefox. Με Chromium και Opera το δειχνει secure

----------


## Epitaph6663

Πληροφοριακά, σήμερα επανήλθε το secure στο my.cyta. 
Άντε να δούμε πως θα γίνει η αλλαγή στη VODAFONE...

----------


## vasilimertzani

πως μπορω να βρω την ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης της υπηρεσιας?την ειχα σημειωσει στο ημερολογιο και χαθηκε και δεν  ξερω ποσα χρονια εχουν περασει(πιστευω πανω απο δυετια)

----------


## galotzas

Λογικα αν τους παρεις θα σε ενημερωσουν.

----------


## Godian

> πως μπορω να βρω την ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης της υπηρεσιας?την ειχα σημειωσει στο ημερολογιο και χαθηκε και δεν  ξερω ποσα χρονια εχουν περασει(πιστευω πανω απο δυετια)


Στείλε μήνυμα στο φβ σε απαντάνε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά και σου λένε

----------


## dim_up

Κανεις τελευταια με εμπειρια απο cyta σε voda? Η να εχει δεχθει προσφορα απο voda?διαβαζω δινουν 3play στα 25,80. Εκτος αν εμας μας περιμενουν να μας περιποιηθουν με την ενοποιηση

----------


## Godian

> Κανεις τελευταια με εμπειρια απο cyta σε voda? Η να εχει δεχθει προσφορα απο voda?διαβαζω δινουν 3play στα 25,80. Εκτος αν εμας μας περιμενουν να μας περιποιηθουν με την ενοποιηση


Εμένα τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου 1 Νοέμβρη. 
Θα ανανεώσω γιατί είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με τιμή και ποιότητα γραμμής. 
Αν μόλις το αυξήσουν όταν γίνουν Voda και επίσημα θα δω τι θα κάνω

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι εννοείς; Κι εγώ που σκόπευα να φύγω από τη cyta και να πάω στη vodafone τι να κανω; Γιατί αν είναι να έχω το ίδιο ίντερνετ κι από κει, να μου λείπει!


Όπου και να πας το ίδιο θα έχεις

- - - Updated - - -




> Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και είπαν ότι δε θα έχω το ίδιο αλλά ότι θα πρέπει να μπει για αρχή καινούριο καλώδιο τηλεφώνου (το οποίο είναι ένα πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο μπριζάκι). Αν βάλω καινούριο αριθμό μάλιστα, θα ανοιχτεί νέα γραμμή και θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα ενδεχομένως, είπαν...


Βλακειες σου λένε πάντως για όλα

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Λογικα αν τους παρεις θα σε ενημερωσουν.





> Στείλε μήνυμα στο φβ σε απαντάνε μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά και σου λένε


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι με εχουν ΄ξεχασει΄και εχει διατηρηθει η τιμη προσφορας,χωρις ανανεωσεις και ελκυστικα προγραμματα.Δεν ξερω αν ακομα λειτουργει το τμημα προσφορων τους αλλα δεν ειμαι τυπος που θα κανω αντιπροτασεις κλπ.Αν δεν με ικανοποιει η προσφορα τους την κανω για αλλου.

ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## Rogn

Εμένα το συμβόλαιο μου έληξε 1/9. Ούτε εμένα με έχει πάρει κανείς τηλέφωνο. Βέβαια εδώ που είμαι εγώ (1.520 μέτρα από όπου μου δίνει η Cyta) δεν έχουνε και πολλά να μου προσφέρουνε παραπάνω.

----------


## Godian

> Εμένα το συμβόλαιο μου έληξε 1/9. Ούτε εμένα με έχει πάρει κανείς τηλέφωνο. Βέβαια εδώ που είμαι εγώ (1.520 μέτρα από όπου μου δίνει η Cyta) δεν έχουνε και πολλά να μου προσφέρουνε παραπάνω.


Δε σε παίρνουν ποτέ τηλέφωνο για προσφορά. Χαζοί είναι;; ειδικά άμα ανεβαίνει καί το πάγιο σου αφού ακυρώνονται οι εκπτώσεις

----------


## YAziDis

Άσχετο, απ'το καλοκαίρι που ανακοινώθηκε και στο site της cyta για την εξαγορά από τη Vodafone, έχει κάνει κανένας φορητότητα προς αυτήν; Λειτουργεί ακόμα το σύστημα με νέες συνδέσεις ή όχι;

----------


## dim_up

Εννοεις αν συνεχιζονται να γινονται νεα συμβολαια απο cyta? Συνεχιζονται κανονικοτατα οπως πριν.επισης ακουσα περιπτωση απο cyta σε voda μετα απο προσφορα της δευτερης κ ενω ο πελατης ηταν σε ενεργο συμβολαιο,του ειπαν :ελα το ιδιο Είμαστε πλεον,πηγε κ φυσικά απο cyta του ζητουν τελος αποδέσμευσης.

----------


## athenaum

Σταματά η διάθεση οικιακών προγραμμάτων σταθερης Cyta σήμερα 5-9-2018. _Παρέχονται αντί αυτών από το δίκτυο της cyta οικιακά προγραμματα της vodafone_. Μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση στις τηλεπικοινωνιες που είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να απολαμβάνουμε μια 10ετια αλλάζει ρότα. Βάφεται κόκκινο σιγά σιγά από σήμερα και επίσημα. Ελπίζουμε η μεγάλη Vodafone να κρατήσει την αρίστη τεχνικη υποστήριξη της cyta , από τους εξιδεικευμένους Cyta τεχνικούς .Θα ήταν άριστο να μπορούμε να έχουμε προϊόντα που να αθροίζουν τη δύναμη της vodafone με την ποιότητα και την πείρα της Cyta στην σταθερή .Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## stelakis1914

Που έχει αναγραφεί αυτό, είναι επίσημο; Για τα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα έχουμε κάποια διαρροή-ενημέρωση;

----------


## athenaum

για τα επαγγελματικα δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί κατι

----------


## dim_up

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω μαλλον ειναι εσωτερικη ενημερωση.δηλαδη σε ανανεωσεις προσφερουν τιμες και πακετα voda,εφοσον ειναι ετσι,αρα κ vodafone tv?

----------


## athenaum

όχι ακόμη VF TV

----------


## dim_up

Ισως εντός του μηνα; γνωρίζεις αν θα γινει συνενωση των καναλιων του cytavision που δεν υπαρχουν στο vod tv?οπως κ να χει ευχαριστουμε για την ενημέρωση

----------


## Godian

Εμένα λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου 1 Νοεμβρίου.
Δίνω 18.40€ το μήνα μέσα καί η έκπτωση από e Bill και πάγια εντολή.
Ξέρει κανείς που έκανε τελευταία ανανέωση συμβολαίου τι προσφορές παίζουν;; άμα ανεβάσουν τη τιμή πιο πολύ συμφέρει ο οτε

----------


## Manolis_karas

Συμφωνώ.

----------


## electroshock

Εγώ ανανέωσα τον Αύγουστο με 16,40.

----------


## dim_up

16,40  ειχες κ πριν η περισσοτερο; καλα μονο εγω δινω 22,50 εδω κ χρόνια;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 16,40  ειχες κ πριν η περισσοτερο; καλα μονο εγω δινω 22,50 εδω κ χρόνια;


No

Δίνω 28,5 για vdsl

----------


## dim_up

Ε ναι vdsl ειναι αυτο λογικο να ναι περισσοτερο.50αρι η 30αρι;

----------


## galotzas

> 16,40  ειχες κ πριν η περισσοτερο; καλα μονο εγω δινω 22,50 εδω κ χρόνια;


Ειμαστε κι αλλοι. Περιμενω να ληξει τον αλλο μήνα και θα πεσει σκληρη διαπραγμάτευση. Ααα περιμενω και τον ποτέ με το εικοσάρικο  :-)

ΜΟΛΙΣ μιλησα με Τμημα προσφορων CYTA (2155005998)  και μου εκαναν προταση 16.40 !!!

----------


## dim_up

@galotzas
Για πες,τους πηρες η σε πηραν;με σταθερα κινητα προς ολους;

----------


## galotzas

Τους πηρα για να ρωτησω ποτε ληγει το συμβολαιο. Μου ειπαν σε ενα μηνα και πως εχω τρεις επιλογες. Μενω χωρις ανανεωση και παιρνει 2-3 ευρω το μηνα πανω το παγιο, 2 οτι παω σε αλλο παροχο και 3 μου εδωσαν το σταθερο που αναφερω πιο πανω για να παρω προσφορα για νεο συμβολαιο cyta. Αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι που σε 6-8 μηνες θα εχει ολοκληρωθει 100% η μεταβαση στη vodafone , μην εχουμε τπτ λιγούρες οτι η εταιρεια αλλαξε και εχουμε αλλα παγια κτλ...

----------


## NexTiN

> Αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι που σε 6-8 μηνες θα εχει ολοκληρωθει 100% η μεταβαση στη vodafone , μην εχουμε τπτ λιγούρες οτι η εταιρεια αλλαξε και εχουμε αλλα παγια κτλ...


Βάση του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ που είναι σε ισχύ εδώ και καιρό, δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή μονομερώς σε ενεργό συμβόλαιο. Αν το κάνει, σε αφήνει να φύγεις ατελώς...

----------


## galotzas

> Βάση του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ που είναι σε ισχύ εδώ και καιρό, δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή μονομερώς σε ενεργό συμβόλαιο. Αν το κάνει, σε αφήνει να φύγεις ατελώς...


Α μια χαρα τοτε !

----------


## dim_up

Αλλαξαν τις τιμες στην ιστοσελιδα και αφαιρεθηκε κ το cytavision

----------


## electroshock

> 16,40  ειχες κ πριν η περισσοτερο; καλα μονο εγω δινω 22,50 εδω κ χρόνια;


Από 22,5.

----------


## to Pontiki

Η vodafone φέρνει την ανάπτυξη στη cyta! Το πακέτο που έδινε η cyta στα 20,50 για νέα σύνδεση με σταθερά και 300' κινητά + internet, πλέον το δίνει στα 23,95! Και χωρίς δυνατότητα cyta4u!
Και έρχονται καλύτερα  :Thumb down:

----------


## galotzas

> Η vodafone φέρνει την ανάπτυξη στη cyta! Το πακέτο που έδινε η cyta στα 20,50 για νέα σύνδεση με σταθερά και 300' κινητά + internet, πλέον το δίνει στα 23,95! Και χωρίς δυνατότητα cyta4u!
> Και έρχονται καλύτερα


Εγω ανανεωσα σημερα με 16.40 .  Αυτο που λες ισχτει το γραφει και στο site αλλα εμεις που ειμαστε ηδη στην cyta ανανεωνουμε με 16.40

----------


## electroshock

Έχετε ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο (Θεσσαλονίκη); Δεν έχω από το πρωί.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η vodafone φέρνει την ανάπτυξη στη cyta! Το πακέτο που έδινε η cyta στα 20,50 για νέα σύνδεση με σταθερά και 300' κινητά + internet, πλέον το δίνει στα 23,95! Και χωρίς δυνατότητα cyta4u!
> Και έρχονται καλύτερα


Όντως, το site της Cyta ενημερώθηκε μετά από πολύ καιρό και ακριβυνε. Τελικά κάνει νέες συνδέσεις;

Ωραίο θα ήταν η Vodafone να κράταγε τη Cyta, σαν υπό-brand.

----------


## Atheros

και το cyta4u έχει εξαφανιστεί από τη λίστα με τις υπηρεσίες! Λέτε να το καταργήσουν τελικά οι vodafoναίοι;;;https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

----------


## dim_up

Θα ηταν καλο πουλεν κ για την voda το cyta4u δεν νομιζω να το καταργησουν.
Εγω ειμαι προβληματισμένος για ανανεωση,θελω vdsl που θα ειναι διαθεσιμο απο την νεα χρονια.αν μεινω σε ανοιχτο συμβολαιο ισως μου κανουν καλυτερη τιμη τοτε αλλα αν δεσμευτω απο τωρα μαλλον στην αναβαθμιση θα μου δώσουν τιμη καταλογου..δε ξερω εικασίες

----------


## galotzas

Ανοιχτο συμβολαιο ισως ανεβεις λιγο στον λογαριασμο 2-3 ευρω. Τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν εμενα πριν κανω ανανεωση. Επισης μην το δενεις και για το vdsl  οτι θα ειναι διαθεσιμο 1Q2019 ας πουμε. Ολο εξω πεφτουν στα χρονοδιαγραματα

----------


## dim_up

@galotzas ναι,δικιο εχεις απλα ξες, οταν βλεπεις να τοποθετουν τα νεα καφαο παιρνεις μια ελπιδα.οντως ειναι αγνωστη η ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## galotzas

Ο λογος που ανανεωσα εγω ειναι οτι στην γειτονια μου εχει βαλει μπολικες καμπινες η vodafone οποτε εκει θα πηγαινα ετσι και αλλιως ειτε με adsl ειτε με vdsl. Ελπιζω βεβαια να μην συγχρονιζω με την vodafone στα 3 που συγχρονιζει ο απο κατω μου γιατι θα εχουμε λιγουρες...   :Smile:

----------


## dim_up

Και εμενα το ιδιο εδω,η voda πηρε την περιοχη.ηταν για τελος τριμηνου του 18 να παραδωθει κ παραταθηκε για.το πρωτο τριμηνο του 19 .ελεγα να περιμενα να διαπραγματευτω κατευθειαν για vdsl αλλα μαλλον δεν με συμφερει να περιμενω

----------


## to Pontiki

> Εγω ανανεωσα σημερα με 16.40 .  Αυτο που λες ισχτει το γραφει και στο site αλλα εμεις που ειμαστε ηδη στην cyta ανανεωνουμε με 16.40


Για ανανεώσεις συμβολαίων δίνουν ακόμη τις παλιές προσφορές cyta. Για νέες συνδέσεις όμως, μόνο τα νέα πακέτα!




> Όντως, το site της Cyta ενημερώθηκε μετά από πολύ καιρό και ακριβυνε. Τελικά κάνει νέες συνδέσεις;
> 
> Ωραίο θα ήταν η Vodafone να κράταγε τη Cyta, σαν υπό-brand.


Κάνει νέες, αλλά μόνο στα νέα ακριβότερα προγράμματα, τα οποία δεν υποστηρίζουν cyta4u, ούτε cytavision!




> και το cyta4u έχει εξαφανιστεί από τη λίστα με τις υπηρεσίες! Λέτε να το καταργήσουν τελικά οι vodafoναίοι;;;https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


Το cyta4u δεν υποστηρίζεται στα νέα "κόκκινα" πακέτα!

----------


## dimitri_ns

Χαριτωμένα από cyta 

Λόγω φορητότητας σε ΟΤΕ, πέφτει τηλεφώνημα

1. Προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι η οπτική ίνα δεν φτάνει μέσα στο σπίτι
2. Εγώ τους λέω για οπτική, αυτοί μου λένε για καμπίνα
3. Δεν γνώριζαν τι είναι η μή αναβαθμίσιμη καμπίνα
4.Ο εξοπλισμός δεν επιστρέφεται (και δεν χρεώνεται). Τι να τα κάνει η voda τα pirelli ?

ΥΓ Το cyta4u στους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς χρεώνεται (ενώ παλιά το χρεώνανε και το αφαιρούσανε.)

Αντε γειά..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Χαριτωμένα από cyta 
> 
> Λόγω φορητότητας σε ΟΤΕ, πέφτει τηλεφώνημα
> 
> 1. Προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι η οπτική ίνα δεν φτάνει μέσα στο σπίτι
> 2. Εγώ τους λέω για οπτική, αυτοί μου λένε για καμπίνα
> 3. Δεν γνώριζαν τι είναι η μή αναβαθμίσιμη καμπίνα
> 4.Ο εξοπλισμός δεν επιστρέφεται (και δεν χρεώνεται). Τι να τα κάνει η voda τα pirelli ?
> 
> ...


Εσύ έφυγες και γλίτωσες. Εγώ που έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου, να δω...  :Sad: 

Η Vodafone πάντως, είναι απαράδεκτα ακριβή για τις υπηρεσίες που δίνει... Ούτε καν αξιόπιστη δεν είναι. Καλύτερα ΟΤΕ.

----------


## divinitygr

> 4.Ο εξοπλισμός δεν επιστρέφεται (και δεν χρεώνεται). Τι να τα κάνει η voda τα pirelli ?
> 
> ΥΓ Το cyta4u στους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς χρεώνεται (ενώ παλιά το χρεώνανε και το αφαιρούσανε.)


Σ αυτα τα 2 με μπερδεψες.
Δε γυρναει το ρουτερακι πλεον οποιος φευγει η καταλαβα λαθος ? 

Το app με χρεωση ειναι εκτος και αν ειναι μερος προσφορας.
Εγω πχ εκανα συμβολαιο 2 χρονων και μου το δωσαν δωρεαν, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου το χρεωσουν ? 
Ευκαιρια ψαχνω για να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σ αυτα τα 2 με μπερδεψες.
> Δε γυρναει το ρουτερακι πλεον οποιος φευγει η καταλαβα λαθος ? 
> 
> Το app με χρεωση ειναι εκτος και αν ειναι μερος προσφορας.
> Εγω πχ εκανα συμβολαιο 2 χρονων και μου το δωσαν δωρεαν, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου το χρεωσουν ? 
> Ευκαιρια ψαχνω για να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση


Ξεμπέρδεμα

1.Ναι δεν θα επιστρέψω το πιρέλλι
Για να είσαι όσο το δυνατόν καλλυμένος πάρτους τηλέφωνο

Προσωπικά δεν θα το ανακυκλώσω μέχρι να έρθει ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός (+1 μήνα περιθώριο)

2. Το cyta4u το χρεώνανε και μετά το αφαιρούσαν
Τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν το αφαιρούν
Φαίνεται στους λογαριασμούς (ηλεκτρονικούς ή όχι). Κοίτα το

----------


## divinitygr

Οχι οκ, μου το χρεωνουν 0,81 και μετα το αφαιρουν. 
Μηπως εληξε η συμβαση σου και υπεγραψες νεα που δε το δινουν δωρο ? 

Οσο για το ρουτερ, σκασιλα εχω αν θα το κρατησω η οχι (zte zxv10 εχω, πιο μαπα δε παιζει να κυκλοφορει) 
Ετσι κι αλλιως θα αναβαθμισω σε vdsl οταν ενεργοποιηθει στην περιοχη μου και θα μου ναι αχρηστο, 
απλα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να τρεχω σε καταστημα για να τους το γυρισω

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οχι οκ, μου το χρεωνουν 0,81 και μετα το αφαιρουν. 
> Μηπως εληξε η συμβαση σου και υπεγραψες νεα που δε το δινουν δωρο ? 
> 
> Οσο για το ρουτερ, σκασιλα εχω αν θα το κρατησω η οχι (zte zxv10 εχω, πιο μαπα δε παιζει να κυκλοφορει) 
> Ετσι κι αλλιως θα αναβαθμισω σε vdsl οταν ενεργοποιηθει στην περιοχη μου και θα μου ναι αχρηστο, 
> απλα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να τρεχω σε καταστημα για να τους το γυρισω


Η σύμβαση έληξε από τον Απρίλιο, άρχισαν να το χρεώνουν από Αύγουστο
Νεα σύμβαση δεν έκανα, θάφευγα για ΟΤΕ λόγω FTTH

Θα πήγαινα σε κατάστημα αν μου  χρεώνανε την σαβούρα.

----------


## divinitygr

Καλα, δε το συζητω. Αναγκαστικα θα παω αν παιζει τετοιο σεναριο

Οσο για το app, μαλλον εμπλεξαν τα μπουτια τους με την αλλαγη ιδιοκτησιας και καθυστερησαν τη χρεωση

----------


## to Pontiki

Σε πολλά πακέτα των τελευταίων χρόνων, το cyta4u ήταν δωρεάν για δυο χρόνια. Με τη λήξη του συμβολαίου, χρεώνεται €1/μήνα. 

Όσο για τα ρουτερ και τα stb του cytavision, πλέον δεν χρεώνονται αν δεν επιστραφούν!

----------


## Godian

> Χαριτωμένα από cyta 
> 
> Λόγω φορητότητας σε ΟΤΕ, πέφτει τηλεφώνημα
> 
> 1. Προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι η οπτική ίνα δεν φτάνει μέσα στο σπίτι
> 2. Εγώ τους λέω για οπτική, αυτοί μου λένε για καμπίνα
> 3. Δεν γνώριζαν τι είναι η μή αναβαθμίσιμη καμπίνα
> 4.Ο εξοπλισμός δεν επιστρέφεται (και δεν χρεώνεται). Τι να τα κάνει η voda τα pirelli ?
> 
> ...


Και εγώ πάω σε οτε. Μετά το καλοκαίρι έχω τραγικά ping

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και εγώ πάω σε οτε. Μετά το καλοκαίρι έχω τραγικά ping


Έχεις πρόβλημα στον HyperHosting; Σε όποια Cyta έχω δοκιμάσει Speedtest, ο HyperHosting έχει πολύ υψηλό Ping...

----------


## Godian

> Έχεις πρόβλημα στον HyperHosting; Σε όποια Cyta έχω δοκιμάσει Speedtest, ο HyperHosting έχει πολύ υψηλό Ping...


Εγω battlefield παιζω πολυ στο ps4 και παρακολουθω τα ping . επεσε και η ταχυτητα μου τελευταια. να δουμε στον οτε πως θα ειναι. ολοι στη γειτονια μου cyta εχουν

----------


## Rogn

Εγώ παιδιά όσα χρόνια είμαι στη Cyta με το ping δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα μπορώ να πω οτι με Fast path ήταν εκπληκτικά καλό. Σε γερμανικούς/ολλανδικούς σερβερς όποτε έμπαινα να παίξω κάνα call of duty είχα σταθερά κάτω από 60 και σε Αμερικάνικους σερβερς που παίζω Lord of the Rings είμαι γενικά κάτω του 140.

Από speedtest πάντως οι ελληνικοί σερβερς του Greek stream networks πάντα μου βγάζουν αισχρό ping. Ο σερβερ στη Λάρισα μου δίνει 71ms σε interleaved.

----------


## galotzas

71 ειναι πολλα...  Εγω με interlleaved εχω 19-21 σε grnet και ote. Δοκιμασε λιγο να παιξεις και με τους dns. Της cyta εχουν θεματα

----------


## Rogn

Με ΟΤΕ και Grnet και εγώ 17 έχω. :P 

Μόνο στον συγκεκριμένο σέρβερ βγαίνει έτσι το ping. Εγκυκλοπαιδικά το ανέφερα.

----------


## galotzas

Α ενταξει τοτε.

----------


## Just_Nikos

Για καποιο λογο κατεβαζω απο geforce.com me 46kb/s.
Τι εγινε παλι?

----------


## galotzas

Εδω ειμαστε καλα για την ωρα  :-) Παντως ειναι λιγο γενικο αυτο που λες νομιζω. Δοκιμασε και σε αλλο site η δες μηπως κατεβαζει καποιος αλλος στο δικτυο κατι αλλο. Α και windows update ρουφανε αβερτα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Για καποιο λογο κατεβαζω απο geforce.com me 46kb/s.
> Τι εγινε παλι?


Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα με το speedtest. Από το PC χρειάζεται ακόμα και 4(!) φορές να το πατήσω για να ξεκινήσει και από την εφαρμογή στο κινητό 2-3. Μόνο στη Cyta το κάνει αυτό... Πάει να ξεκινήσει το τεστ και σταματάει απότομα.  :Blink:

----------


## Just_Nikos

> Εδω ειμαστε καλα για την ωρα  :-) Παντως ειναι λιγο γενικο αυτο που λες νομιζω. Δοκιμασε και σε αλλο site η δες μηπως κατεβαζει καποιος αλλος στο δικτυο κατι αλλο. Α και windows update ρουφανε αβερτα.


Eγω παρατηρησα οτι αρχισα να σερνομαι, στα περισσοτερα sites. Στο speedtest.net εχω:  
Download 3.03 Mbps 
Upload 0.60 Mbps

----------


## Manolis_karas

Χθες κατέβαζα ένα update, πήγε από 42kb/s έως 2675kb/s για πρώτη φορά και την περισσότερη ώρα ήταν πάνω από 2000kb/s. Σε 24ρα γραμμή. Δεν είχα δει ποτέ σε κατεβάσματα να πηγαίνει πάνω από 1400kb/s.

----------


## eg29

Mια απο τα ίδια κ γω με το φίλο από τη θεσνικη σήμερα.

----------


## galotzas

Off Topic


		Εχω ακουσει οτι η vodafone (που καποιοι απο εμας θα ανηκουμε συντομα) ΔΕΝ επιτρεπει το modem σε bridge mode. Ξερει κανεις αν ισχύει?

----------


## dimangelid

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εχω ακουσει οτι η vodafone (που καποιοι απο εμας θα ανηκουμε συντομα) ΔΕΝ επιτρεπει το modem σε bridge mode. Ξερει κανεις αν ισχύει?


Στα modem/router της, ισχύει, είναι κλειδωμένα. Και αν σου δώσει και VoIP τηλεφωνία την έβαψες γιατί δεν δίνει τους κωδικούς και τις ρυθμίσεις και αν βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό, θα έχεις ίντερνετ αλλά όχι τηλέφωνο.

Για το τελευταίο της VDSL modem/router έχει διαρρεύσει ο κωδικός root και μπορεί να μπει σε bridge. Δες για περισσότερα στο forum της Vodafone.

Φυσικά τίποτα δεν τους σταματάει στο επόμενο απομακρυσμένο update να τον αλλάξουν  :Wink:

----------


## galotzas

Και στην cyta κλειδωμενα ειναι ομως τους παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο και το κανουν αυτοι. Ελπιζω εμεις που θα ενσωματωθουμε με τον παλιο εξοπλισμο να μην εχουμε προβλημα....  Δυσκολο βεβαια γιατι αν ειναι η πολιτικη τους τετοια πρεπει να ισχυει για ολους.

----------


## Godian

> 71 ειναι πολλα...  Εγω με interlleaved εχω 19-21 σε grnet και ote. Δοκιμασε λιγο να παιξεις και με τους dns. Της cyta εχουν θεματα


Δεν έχουν σχέσει οι dns με τα pings φίλε μου

----------


## galotzas

Ναι σωστος ο φιλος !!. Με αλλαγη dns εχεις καλυτερο αποτελεσμα στο browsnig και οχι στο game

----------


## sakisvele

Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με το λογαριασμό του μήνα επειδή δεν μου έχει σταλεί σε mail όπως αρχικά επιθυμώ που το μαθαίνω;

----------


## nnn

> Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με το λογαριασμό του μήνα επειδή δεν μου έχει σταλεί σε mail όπως αρχικά επιθυμώ που το μαθαίνω;


Θα συνδεθείς στο my cyta.

----------


## sakisvele

Εκεί μπαίνω αλλά δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα.
.
Από 20 του μήνα άλλες φορές κανονικά τον έστελναν μέιλ αλλά τώρα τίποτα

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά δίπλα στο καφαο στη γειτονιά μου που παίρνω ίντερνετ έβαλαν καμπίνα vdsl που γράφει πάνω wind. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι μόνο της wind η απλά το έβαλε η Wind και μπορούν να παίρνουν όλοι;;

----------


## paanos

Μπορούν να πάρουν όλοι.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Χθες και σήμερα προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το Ελληνικό site της cyta και δεν μπορώ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χθες και σήμερα προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το Ελληνικό site της cyta και δεν μπορώ.


To άνοιξα το πρωί να δω αν χρωστάω. Ανοιξε

----------


## Godian

Μια απορία παιδιά έχω. Είμαι σε δίλημμα. Είμαι στη cyta 3 χρόνια μετά το καλοκαίρι η ταχύτητα μου από 11200 έπεσε στα 10200 έχω 17.5 θόρυβο γραμμής και 8 noise margin

Τα ping μου άλλαξαν από τη μια μέρα στήν άλλη το καλοκαίρι. Λέτε αν πάω οτε θα είναι καλύτερα;;

----------


## heavysmok

> Μια απορία παιδιά έχω. Είμαι σε δίλημμα. Είμαι στη cyta 3 χρόνια μετά το καλοκαίρι η ταχύτητα μου από 11200 έπεσε στα 10200 έχω 17.5 θόρυβο γραμμής και 8 noise margin
> 
> Τα ping μου άλλαξαν από της μια μέρα στήν άλλη του καλοκαίρι. Λέτε αν πάω οτε θα είναι καλύτερα;;


Καλημέρα. Ναι τα ping θα είναι καλύτερα, έχει ένα χρόνο που έκανα και εγώ την αλλαγή από cyta σε cosmote. Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια test με servers και να δεις αν σε καλύπτει.

----------


## Godian

> Καλημέρα. Ναι τα ping θα είναι καλύτερα, έχει ένα χρόνο που έκανα και εγώ την αλλαγή από cyta σε cosmote. Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια test με servers και να δεις αν σε καλύπτει.


Ναι φίλε μου αν μου πεις τι πρέπει να κάνω ευχαρίστως να το κάνω κατά της 4 θα είμαι σπίτι γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στη δουλειά. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## Rogn

> Μια απορία παιδιά έχω. Είμαι σε δίλημμα. Είμαι στη cyta 3 χρόνια μετά το καλοκαίρι η ταχύτητα μου από 11200 έπεσε στα 10200 έχω 17.5 θόρυβο γραμμής και 8 noise margin
> 
> Τα ping μου άλλαξαν από τη μια μέρα στήν άλλη το καλοκαίρι. Λέτε αν πάω οτε θα είναι καλύτερα;;


Εκτός αν πάρεις από καμπίνα τότε δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει και πολύ το download. Το ping πόσο πολύ σου άλλαξε? Ήμουνα 5 χρόνια με fast path στην Cyta και οι διακυμάνσεις ήταν πολύ μικρές και κυρίως με σέρβερς του εξωτερικού.

Ο ΟΤΕ γενικά φημίζεται για το καλό latency. Βέβαια έχω να πω οτι έχω κάνει σύγκριση και με φίλο που παίρνει Vdsl από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ και έχω κάνει και τεστ με το Vdsl στην δουλειά που είναι από Α/Κ και δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές μεγάλες.

Συγκεκριμένα ο φίλος από καμπίνα έχει ακριβώς ~1.5 - 2ms απόκλιση από εμένα και παίρνουνε και οι 2 από καμπίνα με Interleaved.

Στην δουλειά Vdsl από Α/Κ και Interleaved έχουμε ~13ms διαφορά σε Αθηναικά speedtest  σε σχέση με την καμπίνα.

Αν είσαι από Α/Κ είτε έχεις Adsl είτε Vdsl το ping δεν πρέπει να έχει σχεδόν καθόλου διαφορές. Εκτός μόνο αν είσαι πολύ μακρυά από το Α/Κ και αυξηθεί για κάνα 2ms.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Μου ήρθε τώρα μήνυμα από τη Cyta, στο κινητό που έχω δηλωμένο για επικοινωνία:


ANHKOYME ΣTHN OIKOΓENEIA THΣ VODAFONE KAI ENAΣ ΣYNAPΠAΣTIKOΣ KOΣMOΣ MAΣ ΠEPIMENEI! AΞEΠEPAΣTEΣ TAXYTHTEΣ ΔIKTYΩN 4G KINHTHΣ & FIBER ΣTAΘEPHΣ, ΠΛOYΣIO THΛEOΠTIKO ΘEAMA ΣTO NEO  VODAFONE TV , EIΔIKEΣ ΠPOΣΦOPEΣ KAI ΠOΛΛA ΠPONOMIA AΠO TO  VODAFONE THANK YOU ! MEINETE ΣYNTONIΣMENOI ΣTO CYTA.GR

----------


## Godian

Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ μου 
Δε παίρνω από καμπίνα παίρνω από αστικό κέντρο που είναι αρκετά μακριά. Η καμπίνα που βάλανε δεν έβαλαν οπτική ίνα ακόμη. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάω οτε να με δώσει από τη καινούργια καμπίνα όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;; θα την ακυρώσουν τελείως τη παλιά;; η αν ισχύει και για cyta αυτό

----------


## Rogn

> Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ μου 
> Δε παίρνω από καμπίνα παίρνω από αστικό κέντρο που είναι αρκετά μακριά. Η καμπίνα που βάλανε δεν έβαλαν οπτική ίνα ακόμη. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάω οτε να με δώσει από τη καινούργια καμπίνα όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;; θα την ακυρώσουν τελείως τη παλιά;; η αν ισχύει και για cyta αυτό


Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα δώσει αφού είναι δικιά του. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω με τι κριτήρια δίνει η Cyta Vdsl από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Εγώ φερειπείν πρόσφατα ενεργοποιήθηκα από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ενώ είμαι Cyta. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους ρωτήσεις εσύ ίδιος όπως έκανα και εγώ(εδώ μου λέγανε οτι η Cyta δεν δίνει από καμπίνα και όντως σε μερικούς δεν δίνει). Σε εμένα έδωσε.

Κάνε ένα ping με hetzner.de από το cmd και ένα ping με ntua.gr.

Εγώ πριν μπω σε Vdsl είχα 46-48ms με hetzner.de και 7-9ms μe ntua.gr

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198344
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία του ρουτερ μου 
> Δε παίρνω από καμπίνα παίρνω από αστικό κέντρο που είναι αρκετά μακριά. Η καμπίνα που βάλανε δεν έβαλαν οπτική ίνα ακόμη. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάω οτε να με δώσει από τη καινούργια καμπίνα όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;; θα την ακυρώσουν τελείως τη παλιά;; η αν ισχύει και για cyta αυτό


Τον πρώτο καιρό που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα, θα δίνει υπηρεσία μόνο η WIND. Λίγες εβδομάδες αργότερα, θα δίνουν και οι υπόλοιπες από την ίδια καμπίνα. Έτσι έγινε στην Καλαμάτα.

Θεωρώ ότι αν πας αρχικά στον ΟΤΕ με ADSL και αργότερα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα, θα σου δώσει VDSL. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα δώσει αφού είναι δικιά του. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω με τι κριτήρια δίνει η Cyta Vdsl από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Εγώ φερειπείν πρόσφατα ενεργοποιήθηκα από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ενώ είμαι Cyta. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους ρωτήσεις εσύ ίδιος όπως έκανα και εγώ(εδώ μου λέγανε οτι η Cyta δεν δίνει από καμπίνα και όντως σε μερικούς δεν δίνει). Σε εμένα έδωσε.
> 
> Κάνε ένα ping με hetzner.de από το cmd και ένα ping με ntua.gr.
> 
> Εγώ πριν μπω σε Vdsl είχα 46-48ms με hetzner.de και 7-9ms μe ntua.gr


Πιο πάνω έχει φωτογραφία με καμπίνα της WIND.

----------


## Rogn

Ίδια ιστορία είναι και εκεί. Νομίζω πως δια νόμου έχει συμφωνηθεί οτι σε όποιον και να ανήκει η καμπίνα οφείλει να δώσει χονδρική σε άλλους παρόχους. Το αν ο κάθε πάροχος θελήσει ή όχι να δώσει στον πελάτη είναι δικιά του υπόθεση.

Περισσότερα θα ξέρει μόνο όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα αν και δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην δώσουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι. Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον θα δώσει 100%.

----------


## Godian

Ναι η καμπίνα γράφει wind. Λίγο πιο πάνω που έχει γράφει οτε.....
Μάλλον τα έχουν μοιρασμένα από ότι κατάλαβα περιοχές περιοχές να μοιραστούν τα έξοδα ο εργολάβος ότι ίδιος. Μόνο το όνομα αλλάζει πιο πολύ για διαφήμιση πιστεύω και όπως είπε ο φίλος να πουλάει ότι ένας στον άλλων χονδρική. 
Θα δούμε πάντως έχει μελλον ακόμη μέχρι να περάσουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Έχει 2 βδομάδες που την έβαλαν. Παντού βάζουν πάντως.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα δώσει αφού είναι δικιά του. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω με τι κριτήρια δίνει η Cyta Vdsl από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Εγώ φερειπείν πρόσφατα ενεργοποιήθηκα από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ ενώ είμαι Cyta. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους ρωτήσεις εσύ ίδιος όπως έκανα και εγώ(εδώ μου λέγανε οτι η Cyta δεν δίνει από καμπίνα και όντως σε μερικούς δεν δίνει). Σε εμένα έδωσε.
> 
> Κάνε ένα ping με hetzner.de από το cmd και ένα ping με ntua.gr.
> 
> Εγώ πριν μπω σε Vdsl είχα 46-48ms με hetzner.de και 7-9ms μe ntua.gr


Μου λες σε παρακαλω αν σου ειναι ευκολο τι εντολη πρεπει να δωσω ακριβως γιατι καηκα

- - - Updated - - -

Pinging hetzner.de [213.133.107.227] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 213.133.107.227: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=56
Request timed out.
Reply from 213.133.107.227: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=56
Reply from 213.133.107.227: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 213.133.107.227:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 79ms, Average = 66ms




C:\Users\giann>ping ntua.gr

Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 16ms, Average = 15ms

----------


## heavysmok

> Ναι φίλε μου αν μου πεις τι πρέπει να κάνω ευχαρίστως να το κάνω κατά της 4 θα είμαι σπίτι γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στη δουλειά. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως


Κάνε ping στο 92.223.1.92 (World Of Tanks server Γερμανια) και 185.12.240.150 (World Of Tanks server Ολλανδία). Επίσης hetzner.de. Σύγκρινε τα αποτελέσματα με τα δικά μου :

*1) 92.223.1.92*

Pinging 92.223.1.92 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=56

*2) 185.12.240.150*

Pinging 185.12.240.150 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=51
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=51
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=51
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=51

*3) hetzner.de*

Pinging hetzner.de [2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2: time=45ms
Reply from 2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2: time=45ms
Reply from 2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2: time=46ms
Reply from 2a01:4f8:d0a:2001::2: time=45ms

Αν παίζεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι και γνωρίζεις την IP του server πες μου να τσεκάρουμε και εκείνο. Τα test να γίνουν ενσύρματα και όχι με ασύρματο δίκτυο από την πλευρά σου.

----------


## Godian

χαλια ειμαι εεεεεεεεεε?

- - - Updated - - -

Pinging 92.223.1.92 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=56
Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 92.223.1.92:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 150ms, Average = 76ms

C:\Users\giann>ping 185.12.240.150

Pinging 185.12.240.150 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=53
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=53
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=53
Reply from 185.12.240.150: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 185.12.240.150:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 57ms

----------


## heavysmok

> χαλια ειμαι εεεεεεεεεε?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pinging 92.223.1.92 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=56
> Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=56
> Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=56
> Reply from 92.223.1.92: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=56
> ...


Μια χαρά είσαι. Η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρή, πάντα και εγώ με cyta είχα καλά ping σε game servers. Οπότε κρίνεις και πας  :Wink:  (Μιλάμε πάντα για ping και όχι για συγχρονισμούς γραμμής έτσι :Wink:

----------


## Atheros

> Μου ήρθε τώρα μήνυμα από τη Cyta, στο κινητό που έχω δηλωμένο για επικοινωνία:
> 
> 
> ANHKOYME ΣTHN OIKOΓENEIA THΣ VODAFONE KAI ENAΣ ΣYNAPΠAΣTIKOΣ KOΣMOΣ MAΣ ΠEPIMENEI! AΞEΠEPAΣTEΣ TAXYTHTEΣ ΔIKTYΩN 4G KINHTHΣ & FIBER ΣTAΘEPHΣ, ΠΛOYΣIO THΛEOΠTIKO ΘEAMA ΣTO NEO  VODAFONE TV , EIΔIKEΣ ΠPOΣΦOPEΣ KAI ΠOΛΛA ΠPONOMIA AΠO TO  VODAFONE THANK YOU ! MEINETE ΣYNTONIΣMENOI ΣTO CYTA.GR


Μου ήρθε κι εμένα, αλλά μην κρατάμε μεγάλο καλάθι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Δἰνει πια fiber αλλά οι τιμές είναι πολύ ακριβές....33,50€ Άν καταργήσει τα mix pack στην καρτοκινητή...δεν θα ξαναβάλω κάρτα.....

----------


## Godian

Κάτι τελευταίο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταργήσουν τελείως τη παλιά καμπίνα και να τους βάλουν όλους στη καινούργια;;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μου ήρθε κι εμένα, αλλά μην κρατάμε μεγάλο καλάθι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Δἰνει πια fiber αλλά οι τιμές είναι πολύ ακριβές....33,50€ Άν καταργήσει τα mix pack στην καρτοκινητή...δεν θα ξαναβάλω κάρτα.....


Μου φαίνεται ότι τα συμβόλαια σταθερής έχουν τις ίδιες με της Vodafone. Στην κινητή δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα ακόμα. 



Off Topic


		 Υ.Γ. Αυτό το "αξεπέραστο δίκτυο 4G της Vodafone", έχει πολλή πλάκα. Πιο αργή και από τη WIND είναι...  :onetooth:

----------


## dim_up

ληγει το συμβολαιο,πηρα προχθες για να δω τι παιζει κ με ειπαν θα με καλεσουν,με καλεσαν σημερα για προσφορα στα 22,50.
υποτιθεται 16,40 διναν.το τηλεφωνο ηταν διαφορετικο απο αυτο που εχει αναφερθει λιγα ποστ πιο πισω

----------


## Godian

> ληγει το συμβολαιο,πηρα προχθες για να δω τι παιζει κ με ειπαν θα με καλεσουν,με καλεσαν σημερα για προσφορα στα 22,50.
> υποτιθεται 16,40 διναν.το τηλεφωνο ηταν διαφορετικο απο αυτο που εχει αναφερθει λιγα ποστ πιο πισω


Και εμένα έτσι με έκαναν που τους κάλεσα εχθές για προσφορά. Τζάμπα τα 0.24€ ότι να ναι πραγματικά. 
Άμα με πουν και εμένα έτσι μάλλον για οτε το κόβω

----------


## dim_up

> Και εμένα έτσι με έκαναν που τους κάλεσα εχθές για προσφορά. Τζάμπα τα 0.24€ ότι να ναι πραγματικά. 
> Άμα με πουν και εμένα έτσι μάλλον για οτε το κόβω


σκεφτομαι να παρω στο τηλεφωνο προσφορων να δω αν θα μου πουνε το ιδιο,οτι να ναι ειναι μου φαινεται.εγω τους ειπα οτι κανουν διαχωρισμους

----------


## Godian

> σκεφτομαι να παρω στο τηλεφωνο προσφορων να δω αν θα μου πουνε το ιδιο,οτι να ναι ειναι μου φαινεται.εγω τους ειπα οτι κανουν διαχωρισμους


Τους είπες θα το σκεφτείς η τους είπες αντε γειά;;

- - - Updated - - -

Βάζεις άλλα 4€ και πας οτε πάντως άμα δε χαμηλώσουν

----------


## dim_up

τους ειπα οτι απεχει πολυ απο αυτο που δινουν σε αλλους τελευταια κ οτι θα το σκεφτω αν ανανεωσω.εκανα βλακεια που δεν πηρα εξ αρχης στο τηλεφωνο των προσφορων,αλλα κ παλι κανεις δεν μου εγγυαται οτι θα μου εδιναν κατι διαφορετικο.θα τους παρω στο αλλο νουμερο να δω απο περιεργεια τι θα μου πουν
οτε εχω την tv, σταθερο ειναι ακριβος με λιγους χρονους για κινητα και δεν θα μου προσφερει κατι περισσοτερο απο cyta oσον αφορα ταχυτητες.

Εν τελει οσοι πηρατε το 16,40 εχετε απεριοριστα σταθερα και κινητα προς ολους;

----------


## Rogn

Εγώ ρε μάγκες έκανα ανανέωση 2/10 και πήρα προσφορά στα 22.58 για απεριόριστα σταθέρα και 300' προς κινητά κάτι τέτοιο και 35Mbps γραμμή(λοκαρισμένη γιατί το προφίλ στο ρούτερ δείχνει 50).

Ο ΟΤΕ με έχει ζαλίσει το τελευταίο 3μερο με προσφορά στα 26 ευρώ για Adsl. 

Στο τμήμα προσφορών να πάρετε. Έχω γραμμένο το πλήρες νούμερο σπίτι(μίλας χωρίς χρέωση αν έχεις λέπτα για όλους)αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.

----------


## dim_up

To 35ρι το χες ηδη η τωρα σου το εβαλαν με την προσφορα; υπεροχη τιμη οπως κ να χει.
Αρχικα πιστεψα οτι το 16,40 δεν εχει κινητα αλλα για να λες εσυ 22,58 35vdsl μαλλον ισχυει κ το πρωτο
2155005998 αυτο;

Κ εμενα ο οτε το ιδιο με ψιχουλα για κινητα.μαλιστα θυμονταν απο προ μηνων επικοινωνια οτι ληγει το συμβολαιο μου τελη οκτωβρη και με πηραν

----------


## Rogn

> To 35ρι το χες ηδη η τωρα σου το εβαλαν με την προσφορα; υπεροχη τιμη οπως κ να χει.
> Αρχικα πιστεψα οτι το 16,40 δεν εχει κινητα αλλα για να λες εσυ 22,58 35vdsl μαλλον ισχυει κ το πρωτο
> 2155005998 αυτο;
> 
> Κ εμενα ο οτε το ιδιο με ψιχουλα για κινητα.μαλιστα θυμονταν απο προ μηνων επικοινωνια οτι ληγει το συμβολαιο μου τελη οκτωβρη και με πηραν


Αυτό είναι το τηλέφωνο ναι. Εγώ είχα One play 8mbps την τελευταία 5ετια. Με είχαν ξεχάσει οτι υπάρχω. Όταν έμαθα οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου άρχισα να ψάχνομαι και πήρα και σαυτούς και μου δώσανε προσφορά από το βασικό πακέτο 2play που ήταν 16 και κάτι + 6€ το Vdsl 35. Φαντάσου το συμβόλαιο είχε λήξει Σεπτέμβριο και μέχρι την ανανέωση δεν είχε ασχοληθεί κανείς μαζί μου.

Δεν μπορώ πάντως να εξακριβώσω αν τα λεπτά ομιλίας είναι οκ γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου σταθερό. Αλλά το λέει στο συμβόλαιο κιόλας δεν νομίζω να είναι ψέμα.

----------


## Godian

Παίρνεις σε αυτό τόν αριθμό και της λες;;;
Θέλω να κάνω ανανέωση και θέλω να μου πείτε τις τρέχων προσφορές;;

----------


## Rogn

> Παίρνεις σε αυτό τόν αριθμό και της λες;;;
> Θέλω να κάνω ανανέωση και θέλω να μου πείτε τις τρέχων προσφορές;;


Ακριβώς αυτό. Θέλω να μου πείτε τιμές για διάφορα πακέτα πες.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Από την 27η Οκτωβρίου προσπαθούσα να συνδεθώ στο www.cyta.gr και μόνο πριν 5΄το κατάφερα.

----------


## Godian

> Από την 27η Οκτωβρίου προσπαθούσα να συνδεθώ στο www.cyta.gr και μόνο πριν 5΄το κατάφερα.


Εμένα πάντως έμπαινε κανονικά. Όταν κάνει κουλά να κάνεις εκκαθάριση τα cookies

----------


## dim_up

Στο τμημα προσφορων παπαδες να παρακαλας τηλ δεν σηκωνουν.πρωτη αναμονη 38 λεπτα ,δευτερη 48

----------


## Godian

Περιμένω 40 λεπτά στο τμήμα προσφορών και είμαι καλά

- - - Updated - - -

Ανανέωσα στην cyta στα 16.30€ όπως είχα 24 Άρη ίντερνετ απεριόριστα σταθερά και μου πρόσθεσαν και 300 λεπτά προς κινητά. Πολύ χάρηκα τώρα

----------


## galotzas

> Περιμένω 40 λεπτά στο τμήμα προσφορών και είμαι καλά
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ανανέωσα στην cyta στα 16.30€ όπως είχα 24 Άρη ίντερνετ απεριόριστα σταθερά και μου πρόσθεσαν και 300 λεπτά προς κινητά. Πολύ χάρηκα τώρα


Μηπως ρωτησες αν ειναι τελικη Η +φπα?  Και εγω τοσο ανανεωσα πριν 20 μερες αλλα ειχα ξεχασει να ρωτησω   :Worthy:

----------


## Godian

> Μηπως ρωτησες αν ειναι τελικη Η +φπα?  Και εγω τοσο ανανεωσα πριν 20 μερες αλλα ειχα ξεχασει να ρωτησω


Το ρώτησα στο τέλος φίλε μου. Την λέω είναι τελική τιμή δεν έχει τίποτα έξτρα. Μου λέει ναι ναι..... 
Απλα θα ισχύει από 1 Δεκεμβρίου μου είπε

- - - Updated - - -

Και η γιαγιά μου που πήγε από Vodafone στη cyta. 16.30€ έχει πάγιο με τα ίδια πράγματα

----------


## galotzas

Μια χαρα τοτε.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Εμένα πάντως έμπαινε κανονικά. Όταν κάνει κουλά να κάνεις εκκαθάριση τα cookies


Μόλις κλείνω τον firefox γίνεται αυτόματα..

----------


## Atheros

Νάτα τα μαντάτα.......Ευκαιρία να την κοπανήσουμε!!!!
https://www.cyta.gr/~/media/Files/CY...popoiiseon.PDF

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Νάτα τα μαντάτα.......Ευκαιρία να την κοπανήσουμε!!!!
> https://www.cyta.gr/~/media/Files/CY...popoiiseon.PDF


Έχει ανέβει από το πρωί ως άρθρο.

Αλλά εννοείται, περίμενα από πέρσι πως και πως, έστω μια μικρή αυξησούλα, για να τους "τρίψω" το συμβόλαιο στη μούρη. Θα περιμένω να μου βγει και στο λογαριασμό η ανακοίνωση και το προχωράω άμεσα.

Πάω μάλλον για 50άρι VDSL WIND ή 30άρι ΟΤΕ...

----------


## Lord_British

> Έχει ανέβει από το πρωί ως άρθρο.
> 
> Αλλά εννοείται, περίμενα από πέρσι πως και πως, έστω μια μικρή αυξησούλα, για να τους "τρίψω" το συμβόλαιο στη μούρη. Θα περιμένω να μου βγει και στο λογαριασμό η ανακοίνωση και το προχωράω άμεσα.
> 
> Πάω μάλλον για 50άρι VDSL WIND ή 30άρι ΟΤΕ...


Φίλε θέλεις να την κάνεις λόγω προβλημάτων ή λόγω τιμής;
Ρωτάω γιατί μόλις έκλεισα 50αρι cyta από καμπίνα στα 25,74 για 2 χρόνια με απεριόριστα σταθερά + 300 κινητά.
Δεν έχω ούτε τηλεφωνική συσκευή να σκεφτείς στο σπίτι λόγω εταιρικών κινητών αλλά φθηνότερη τιμή ΔΕΝ βρήκα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Φίλε θέλεις να την κάνεις λόγω προβλημάτων ή λόγω τιμής;
> Ρωτάω γιατί μόλις έκλεισα 50αρι cyta από καμπίνα στα 25,74 για 2 χρόνια με απεριόριστα σταθερά + 300 κινητά.
> Δεν έχω ούτε τηλεφωνική συσκευή να σκεφτείς στο σπίτι λόγω εταιρικών κινητών αλλά φθηνότερη τιμή ΔΕΝ βρήκα.


Σοβαρά προβλήματα δεν έχω, εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο που είμαι στη Cyta, αλλά είναι κάποια μικρά θέματα που δε μου αρέσουν.

Πχ παλιότερα με Vodafone έπιανα 45 Mbps, τώρα με Cyta πιάνω 36 (παίρνω από Αστικό Κέντρο όμως, από καμπίνα εσύ θα είσαι καλύτερα)... Το Technicolor ρούτερ  είναι άθλιο, το Wi-Fi αργό, μερικές φορές (σπάνια) η ποιότητα κλήσεων του σταθερού είναι χάλια, οι λογαριασμοί ανεβαίνουν στο ίντερνετ λίγες μέρες πριν λήξουν κλπ... 

Αλλά τώρα που την εξαγόρασε η Vodafone, πιστεύω να "στρώσει". Δεν ξέρω, υπάρχουν και άλλοι εδώ που είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τη Cyta. 

Η τιμή που έκλεισες είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## Lord_British

> Σοβαρά προβλήματα δεν έχω, εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο που είμαι στη Cyta, αλλά είναι κάποια μικρά θέματα που δε μου αρέσουν.
> 
> Πχ παλιότερα με Vodafone έπιανα 45 Mbps, τώρα με Cyta πιάνω 36 (παίρνω από Αστικό Κέντρο όμως, από καμπίνα εσύ θα είσαι καλύτερα)... Το Technicolor ρούτερ  είναι άθλιο, το Wi-Fi αργό, μερικές φορές (σπάνια) η ποιότητα κλήσεων του σταθερού είναι χάλια, οι λογαριασμοί ανεβαίνουν στο ίντερνετ λίγες μέρες πριν λήξουν κλπ... 
> 
> Αλλά τώρα που την εξαγόρασε η Vodafone, πιστεύω να "στρώσει". Δεν ξέρω, υπάρχουν και άλλοι εδώ που είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τη Cyta. 
> 
> Η τιμή που έκλεισες είναι πολύ καλή.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Για την ταχύτητα θεωρώ αδύνατο να μην πάρω 50 από την καμπίνα οπότε θα είμαι ΟΚ.
Από ρούτερ ένα ΖΤΕ Η267n θα μου δώσουν αλλά ούτε αυτό θα το χρησιμοποιώ ουσιαστικά καθώς έχω δικό μου ρούτερ και θα παίζει ΜΟΝΟ ως μόντεμ σε bridge.
Τηλέφωνο δε θα συνδέσω καν σκέψου , ούτε που με νοιάζει.
Εξόφληση θα βάλω πάγια μιας και θα χρεώνεται μόνο το πάγιο.

Ελπίζω να μην το μετανιώσω. :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rogn

Σοβαρά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να καταγγείλουμε το συμβόλαιο? Εγώ δηλαδή που δεν χρησιμοποιώ καν τηλέφωνο μπορώ να καταγγείλω το συμβόλαιο και να φύγω τσάμπα επειδή επηρεάζονται οι χρεώσεις αταθερής?

----------


## dim_up

Εμενα δεν μου εδωσαν καλυτερη τιμη.δεν μπορουσε λεει να με κανει αλλη εφοσον αρχικα απο αλλο τμημα με προτειναν 22,50.και προτεινε απλα να με ξανακαλεσει το  αρχικο τμημα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Και η γιαγιά μου που πήγε από Vodafone στη cyta. 16.30€ έχει πάγιο με τα ίδια πράγματα


Δηλαδή πήρες σε αυτό το τηλέφωνο και έκανες φορητότητα και σου έδωσαν την προσφορά;

----------


## Godian

> Δηλαδή πήρες σε αυτό το τηλέφωνο και έκανες φορητότητα και σου έδωσαν την προσφορά;


Ναι φίλε μου τους ρώτησα τις διαθέσιμες προσφορές και μόλις είπε ακριβώς αυτό.
Τα ίδια που έχετε +300 προς κινητά στα 16.30€
Τήν λέω 16.30€ τελική τιμή. Και μου λέει ναι. 
Με ρωτάει να προχωρήσω. 
Κάποια μου ζήτησε αφμ ημερομηνία γέννησης και πατρονημο. Μου λέει αυτά που έχει το συμβόλαιο ξανά για την ηχογράφηση μου λέει από πότε ισχύει και κλείσαμε

----------


## Cosmonaut

Ευτυχώς ήμουν τυχερός καθώς έληξε το προηγούμενο συμβόλαιό μου με cyta και ανανέωσα από 1η Νοέμβρη για νέα 2ετία στην τιμή που ήδη ανέφερε ο lord british.
Αν δεν πάνε να αλλάξουνε την τιμή που έχω δεν πρόκειται να φύγω καθώς δεν έχω προβλήματα και οι χρόνοι ομιλίας με καλύπτουν.
Μακάρι να κρατήσουν και το cyta4u γιατί με έχει βολέψει.

----------


## KeyMaKeR

Παιδιά θέλω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις αν κάποιος γνωρίζει.  Στο site βλέπω ότι από 1/12/2018 θα υπάρχουν τιμολογιακές αλλαγές. Παλιότερα έπρεπε για να φύγεις χωρίς κάποια χρέωση να κάνεις αίτημα μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την ανακοίνωση. Τώρα αναγράφει μέσα σε δυο μήνες από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής δηλαδή 1/12. Επίσης σε ένα σημείο αναφέρεται το εξής: "Τα συμβόλαια σε ισχύ δεν επηρεάζονται. Σύμφωνα με ρύθμιση η οποία τέθηκε σε ισχύ τέλος της προηγούμενης χρονιάς με στόχο την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων των συνδρομητών και τον έλεγχο των χρεώσεων, στη διάρκεια του ορισμένου χρόνου της σύμβασης δεν επιτρέπεται η αύξηση παγίου ή η μείωση των χαρακτηριστικών προγραμμάτων. Περισσότερες πληροφόρίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στη σχετική ανακοίνωση της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων με τίτλο «ΕΕΤΤ: Διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων του καταναλωτή με τον νέο Κανονισμό Γενικών Αδειών» στο σύνδεσμο: www.eett.gr" Τι ισχυει τελικα;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παιδιά θέλω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις αν κάποιος γνωρίζει.  Στο site βλέπω ότι από 1/12/2018 θα υπάρχουν τιμολογιακές αλλαγές. Παλιότερα έπρεπε για να φύγεις χωρίς κάποια χρέωση να κάνεις αίτημα μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την ανακοίνωση. Τώρα αναγράφει μέσα σε δυο μήνες από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής δηλαδή 1/12. Επίσης σε ένα σημείο αναφέρεται το εξής: "Τα συμβόλαια σε ισχύ δεν επηρεάζονται. Σύμφωνα με ρύθμιση η οποία τέθηκε σε ισχύ τέλος της προηγούμενης χρονιάς με στόχο την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων των συνδρομητών και τον έλεγχο των χρεώσεων, στη διάρκεια του ορισμένου χρόνου της σύμβασης δεν επιτρέπεται η αύξηση παγίου ή η μείωση των χαρακτηριστικών προγραμμάτων. Περισσότερες πληροφόρίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στη σχετική ανακοίνωση της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων με τίτλο «ΕΕΤΤ: Διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων του καταναλωτή με τον νέο Κανονισμό Γενικών Αδειών» στο σύνδεσμο: www.eett.gr" Τι ισχυει τελικα;


Κι εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί. Από τη μία η ΕΕΤΤ μας έδωσε 2 μήνες προθεσμία (αντί για 1 που ήταν) για να καταγγείλουμε τη σύμβαση, από την άλλη υποτίθεται έχει απαγορεύσει τις αυξήσεις στα συμβόλαια που βρίσκονται σε ισχύ...

Τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων; Οι υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές Cyta, μπορούμε να φύγουμε;  :Blink: 


- - - Updated - - -
* EDIT*  

Κάτι τέτοιες "ομορφιές" μου κάνει η Cyta που και που και ανυπομονώ να φύγω.  :Laughing: 

Όλα τα φωτάκια στο ρούτερ αναμένα, το σήμα Wi-Fi στο φουλ και δεν κουνιέται "φύλλο" για μερικά λεπτά.  :Thumb down:  Τώρα έφτιαξε.

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

> Παιδιά θέλω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις αν κάποιος γνωρίζει.  Στο site βλέπω ότι από 1/12/2018 θα υπάρχουν τιμολογιακές αλλαγές. Παλιότερα έπρεπε για να φύγεις χωρίς κάποια χρέωση να κάνεις αίτημα μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την ανακοίνωση. Τώρα αναγράφει μέσα σε δυο μήνες από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής δηλαδή 1/12. Επίσης σε ένα σημείο αναφέρεται το εξής: "Τα συμβόλαια σε ισχύ δεν επηρεάζονται. Σύμφωνα με ρύθμιση η οποία τέθηκε σε ισχύ τέλος της προηγούμενης χρονιάς με στόχο την προάσπιση των δικαιωμάτων των συνδρομητών και τον έλεγχο των χρεώσεων, στη διάρκεια του ορισμένου χρόνου της σύμβασης δεν επιτρέπεται η αύξηση παγίου ή η μείωση των χαρακτηριστικών προγραμμάτων. Περισσότερες πληροφόρίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στη σχετική ανακοίνωση της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων με τίτλο «ΕΕΤΤ: Διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων του καταναλωτή με τον νέο Κανονισμό Γενικών Αδειών» στο σύνδεσμο: www.eett.gr" Τι ισχυει τελικα;



Ειναι αυτο που λεει.
Δεν επηρεαζονται οι παγιες χρεωσεις των συμβολαιων. 

Αλλαζουν οι χρεωσεις εκτος συμβολαιου. Π.χ εαν εχεις 300 λεπτα για κινητα και εσυ μιλησεις 310 λεπτα, οι νεες χρεωσεις θα ισχυσουν μονο για τα επιπλεον 10 λεπτα ομιλιας.
Εαν λοιπον δεν ξεπερνας τους χρονους που προβλεπει το συμβολαιο η' τα αγορασμενα πακετα, δεν σε επηρεαζουν οι αλλαγες. Θα ισχυσουν οι τιμες χρεωσης που εχεις,μεχρι τελος του συμβολαιου.
Για τους 2 μηνες, ο νεος κανονισμος της ΕΕΤΤ αναφερει οτι για συμβολαια για τα οποια εκδιδεται μηνιαιος λογαριασμος, εχεις 3 μηνες περιθωριο για καταγγελια συμβασης ,απο την εφαρμογη των τροποποιησεων.
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ews_0735.html#

Υποθετω οτι στην Cyta/Vodafone συνυπολογιζουν και τον ενα μηνα πριν που ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να ειδοποιησουν....

----------


## Godian

> Κι εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί. Από τη μία η ΕΕΤΤ μας έδωσε 2 μήνες προθεσμία (αντί για 1 που ήταν) για να καταγγείλουμε τη σύμβαση, από την άλλη υποτίθεται έχει απαγορεύσει τις αυξήσεις στα συμβόλαια που βρίσκονται σε ισχύ...
> 
> Τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων; Οι υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές Cyta, μπορούμε να φύγουμε; 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> * EDIT*  
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιες "ομορφιές" μου κάνει η Cyta που και που και ανυπομονώ να φύγω. 
> ...


Το ρουτερ σου φταίει φίλε μου

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Σήμερα ανέβηκε ο λογαριασμός του Οκτωβρίου. Αναγράφονται μέσα οι τιμολογιακές αλλαγές της 1/12. Καταγγελία και γεια σας.  :hello:  Κατά 90% γυρίζω ΟΤΕ, μετά από σχεδόν 5 χρόνια.

Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν φύγω πριν την 1/12, έτσι;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σήμερα ανέβηκε ο λογαριασμός του Οκτωβρίου. Αναγράφονται μέσα οι τιμολογιακές αλλαγές της 1/12. Καταγγελία και γεια σας.  Κατά 90% γυρίζω ΟΤΕ, μετά από σχεδόν 5 χρόνια.
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν φύγω πριν την 1/12, έτσι;


Και γιατί δεν πας wind ?   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και γιατί δεν πας wind ?




Off Topic


		 Η WIND μου λέει στο site της, ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου. Υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες "πόρτες"... Για τον ίδιο λόγο έκανε 52 μέρες να γίνει η φορητότητα στη Cyta, πριν 1,5 χρόνο.  :Razz: 

Ο ΟΤΕ πιστεύω ότι θα μου βρει πιο γρήγορα θύρα, ίσως χρησιμοποιήσει και την ίδια που έχω τώρα.

----------


## divinitygr

> Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν φύγω πριν την 1/12, έτσι;


Αν καταλαβα καλα, πρεπει να κανεις την καταγγελια μετα την 1/12 

Υγ. Εχεις ξανακανει ? Πως γινετε ?
Υγ2. Στον ΟΤΕ ποσο θα σου βγαινει ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αν καταλαβα καλα, πρεπει να κανεις την καταγγελια μετα την 1/12 
> 
> Υγ. Εχεις ξανακανει ? Πως γινετε ?
> Υγ2. Στον ΟΤΕ ποσο θα σου βγαινει ?


Έχω ξανακάνει καταγγελία 3 φορές, για 3 γραμμές. 

Στον ΟΤΕ, είτε θα βάλω φοιτητικό VDSL 50 με 29€ χωρίς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα, είτε το κανονικό VDSL 30 με 30€ και 250 λεπτά σταθερά + 30 κινητά. Θα δω...

----------


## Godian

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Η WIND μου λέει στο site της, ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου. Υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες "πόρτες"... Για τον ίδιο λόγο έκανε 52 μέρες να γίνει η φορητότητα στη Cyta, πριν 1,5 χρόνο. 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ πιστεύω ότι θα μου βρει πιο γρήγορα θύρα, ίσως χρησιμοποιήσει και την ίδια που έχω τώρα.


Μάλλον παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο

----------


## kourkos

> Κι εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί. Από τη μία η ΕΕΤΤ μας έδωσε 2 μήνες προθεσμία (αντί για 1 που ήταν) για να καταγγείλουμε τη σύμβαση, από την άλλη υποτίθεται έχει απαγορεύσει τις αυξήσεις στα συμβόλαια που βρίσκονται σε ισχύ...
> 
> Τι ισχύει τέλος πάντων; Οι υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές Cyta, μπορούμε να φύγουμε; 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> * EDIT*  
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιες "ομορφιές" μου κάνει η Cyta που και που και ανυπομονώ να φύγω. 
> ...



Φιλαρακι το ιδιο μου κανει κ εμενα εδω κ αρκετες μερες . Και αρκετες φορες σερνετε η συνδεση . Με Pstn πιο γρηγορα θα μου ανοιγε σελιδες . Εχω το πιρελι το ρουτερ 

Παιρνω τηλ να δω τι διαολο παιζει και ειμαι ηδη , τωρα που γραφω αυτο το κειμενο , 28 λεπτα στην αναμονη . Και γαμω την εξυπηρετηση .

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ρώτησα τη Cyta και μου είπαν ότι *ΔΕΝ* μπορώ να φύγω δωρεάν, πριν την 1η Δεκεμβρίου! Οπότε προσοχή σε όσους σκεφτόσαστε να φύγετε νωρίτερα (κι εγώ μαζί τους)... Καταγγελίες από 1/12.

----------


## stelakis1914

Νομίζω ότι με μια πιο προσεκτική ανάγνωση της ανακοίνωσης, γινόταν κατανοητό ότι μπορεί κάποιος να φύγει μετά μετά την 1/12. Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι μια τίμια συμπεριφορά εκ μέρους τους που προετοιμάζουν τους συνδρομητές τους έναν μήνα νωρίτερα και τους δίνει την ευκαιρία να αποχωρήσουν για δυο ολόκληρους μήνες.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από τα μέλη του forum, θα μπορούσαμε να κινηθούμε και ομαδικά όσοι σκεφτόμαστε να σπάσουμε τα συμβόλαια μας λόγω των αυξήσεων, μήπως καταφέρουμε να πετύχουμε κάτι καλύτερο στο νέο πάροχο.  

Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει να μεταφέρω την γραμμή μου σε VoIP provider. Αν συγκεντρωθούν και άλλα μέλη μπορούμε να το εξετάσουμε.

----------


## nnn

Από χτες το απόγευμα, ορισμένες σελίδες ανοίγουν με το ζόρι. χμμμμ

----------


## galotzas

Ε λογικα θα φταινε οι dns ως συνηθως.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Από χτες το απόγευμα, ορισμένες σελίδες ανοίγουν με το ζόρι. χμμμμ


Και σ'εμένα το ίδιο, παρόλο που έχω αλλάξει DNS...

----------


## nnn

Δεν ήταν οι DNS, τώρα έφτιαξε.

anyway την Πέμπτη  :hello:  πάω Wind.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ήταν οι DNS, τώρα έφτιαξε.
> 
> anyway την Πέμπτη  πάω Wind.


Καημένη Wind,  άντεξες τόσα και τόσα, αλλά τώρα την πάτησες  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Καημένη Wind,  άντεξες τόσα και τόσα, αλλά τώρα την πάτησες


 :Laughing:  ελπίζω σε κάνα μήνα να πάρει ρεύμα η #@#@$@$@καμπίνα και να πάω στο 100άρι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ελπίζω σε κάνα μήνα να πάρει ρεύμα η #@#@$@$@καμπίνα και να πάω στο 100άρι.


Απ'ότι ακούω 100..90..80.. και βλέπουμε..

----------


## galotzas

Καλοριζικο και το νεο 24άμηνο !!!

----------


## Godian

Ξέρουμε αν η Vodafone δίνει από τις υπεθριες καμπίνες vdsl που περνάνε;;

----------


## Atheros

> Ξέρουμε αν η Vodafone δίνει από τις υπεθριες καμπίνες vdsl που περνάνε;;


Δίνει κανονικά

----------


## ironfist

Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από CYTA (όπως είπαν) και μετά τα μπλα μπλα (έχουμε γίνει πλέον vodafone κλπ) μου έκαναν προσφορά.
Ίντερνετ 24αρι (όπως τώρα) με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά και το vodafone TV (μαζί με τα αθλητικά) στα 26.60.

----------


## dimos20

> Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από CYTA (όπως είπαν) και μετά τα μπλα μπλα (έχουμε γίνει πλέον vodafone κλπ) μου έκαναν προσφορά.
> Ίντερνετ 24αρι (όπως τώρα) με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά και το vodafone TV (μαζί με τα αθλητικά) στα 26.60.


Καλησπέρα και εγώ το ίδιο πακέτο έχω με εσένα.Μπορεις να μου πεις το τηλέφωνο που σε πήραν επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ ; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Godian

> Δίνει κανονικά


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Δύο ερωτησεις και από μένα (έχω 50/5) :

α) η γραμμή στο down πετάει, τελικιάζει συνεχώς στα ~5,5 ΜΒ/sec και τη λιώνω σε 4k Netflix . Μου τα χαλάει στο up όμως, που κατα καιρούς είναι τραγική. Ανεβαζω με 5-10 KB/sec σε Dropbox, Microsoft Drive, Gmail, Hotmail και όχι μόνο, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ αλλού τη γραμμή, ενώ σε speedests μου βγάζει 45/0,2 mbps . Εχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο θέμα; συγχρονιζω καθαρα στα 49.999/4.998

β) το KV μου επιτέλους εγινε vectored και θελω να αναβαθμίσω είτε σε 100 είτε σε 200 Mbps. Δίνει κάτι τέτοιο η Cyta;

να και τα στατιστικά μου, σίγουρα σηκώνω 100αρα (αλλά όχι 200αρα; ή μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι με διαφορετικό vectoring profile; ) :


*Spoiler:*




			Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4998/49999 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 54311/128440 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 42.8/21.4 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0.6/6.8 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.7/10.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δύο ερωτησεις και από μένα (έχω 50/5) :
> 
> α) η γραμμή στο down πετάει, τελικιάζει συνεχώς στα ~5,5 ΜΒ/sec και τη λιώνω σε 4k Netflix . Μου τα χαλάει στο up όμως, που κατα καιρούς είναι τραγική. Ανεβαζω με 5-10 KB/sec σε Dropbox, Microsoft Drive, Gmail, Hotmail και όχι μόνο, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ αλλού τη γραμμή, ενώ σε speedests μου βγάζει 45/0,2 mbps . Εχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο θέμα; συγχρονιζω καθαρα στα 49.999/4.998
> 
> β) το KV μου επιτέλους εγινε vectored και θελω να αναβαθμίσω είτε σε 100 είτε σε 200 Mbps. Δίνει κάτι τέτοιο η Cyta;
> 
> να και τα στατιστικά μου, σίγουρα σηκώνω 100αρα (αλλά όχι 200αρα; ή μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι με διαφορετικό vectoring profile; ) :
> 
> 
> ...


Οσο καιρό είχα cyta kai είχα πολλα χρόνια απο ΑΚ στη Νεα Σμύρνη και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο, η γραμμή τελίκιαζε στα speedtest τόσο up όσο kai down
Το πόσο ανεβάζεις σε dropbox κλπ μην το λογαριάζεις και πολύ, τόσο σου επιτρέπουν.
Nα ελέγξεις καλωδίωση ? (κατανεμητή)
Να το δώσεις βλάβη ?

Για την 100άρα από καμπίνα, ακούω πολλούς να πηγαίνουν 75-80. Αξίζει για σένα να φύγεις από το 50άρι ?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Αν ήταν θέμα καλωδίωσης/κατανεμητή, θα ειχα θέμα στο συγχρονισμό. Ο συγχρονισμός μου είναι βράχος. Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι στο physical layer, αλλά στο network layer.

Το attainable rate δείχνει ότι θα πιάσω σιγουρα στο συγχρονισμο τα 100 (αν και η σταθερότητα της γραμμής θα ειναι ενα πιθανό ζητημα). Αν είναι να δωσω ενα δεκάρικο παραπάνω (από τα 30 ευρώ σημερα στα 40), για μένα αξιζει τον κόπο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν ήταν θέμα καλωδίωσης/κατανεμητή, θα ειχα θέμα στο συγχρονισμό. Ο συγχρονισμός μου είναι βράχος. Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι στο physical layer, αλλά στο network layer.
> 
> Το attainable rate δείχνει ότι θα πιάσω σιγουρα στο συγχρονισμο τα 100 (αν και η σταθερότητα της γραμμής θα ειναι ενα πιθανό ζητημα). Αν είναι να δωσω ενα δεκάρικο παραπάνω (από τα 30 ευρώ σημερα στα 40), για μένα αξιζει τον κόπο.


Κι αυτοί με τα 75-80, από 100 ξεκινήσανε  :Razz:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από CYTA (όπως είπαν) και μετά τα μπλα μπλα (έχουμε γίνει πλέον vodafone κλπ) μου έκαναν προσφορά.
> Ίντερνετ 24αρι (όπως τώρα) με απεριόριστα σταθερά, 5 ώρες κινητά και το vodafone TV (μαζί με τα αθλητικά) στα 26.60.


ασχετο,αλλα ποια αθλητικα προσφερει?

----------


## Godian

Παιδιά βγήκε το battlefield 5 και όλοι οι φίλοι μου έχουν 55-60 ping και εγώ 92-94

Τι λέτε να φταίει;; με server Γερμανίας πάντα

----------


## ironfist

> ασχετο,αλλα ποια αθλητικα προσφερει?


Ξέρω 'γω, όσα έχει  :Smile:  (Δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου τι έχει, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για τη κοπρολίγκα, αλλά είναι στο πακέτο)

----------


## nnn

Από τις 12 το μεσημέρι, υποτίθεται πως είμαι στην Wind -ήρθε και το μήνυμα της Wind στο κινητό-, guess what ακόμα Cyta παίζω  :onetooth:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Από τις 12 το μεσημέρι, υποτίθεται πως είμαι στην Wind -ήρθε και το μήνυμα της Wind στο κινητό-, guess what ακόμα Cyta παίζω


Σου έγραψε η WIND ότι θα γίνει η φορητότητα σήμερα; Καμιά φορά η WIND μλκζεται λίγο με τις ημερομηνίες.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Σου έγραψε η WIND ότι θα γίνει η φορητότητα σήμερα; Καμιά φορά η WIND μλκζεται λίγο με τις ημερομηνίες.



Σήμερα και ήρθε και το μήνυμα καλοσωρίσματος  :Laughing:

----------


## vforvendetta85

Λουκουμάκι κέρασαν;  :Razz:

----------


## NexTiN

> Από τις 12 το μεσημέρι, υποτίθεται πως είμαι στην Wind -ήρθε και το μήνυμα της Wind στο κινητό-, guess what ακόμα Cyta παίζω


Από καμπίνα είναι να παίξεις?? Αν ναι, μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ δεν έστειλε συνεργείο να σε γυρίσει...

----------


## nnn

> Από καμπίνα είναι να παίξεις?? Αν ναι, μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ δεν έστειλε συνεργείο να σε γυρίσει...


Όχι ακόμα από καμπίνα, περιμένω μήνες να πάρει ρεύμα @#@#, αλλά από το Α/Κ για την ώρα. Ακόμα δεν έχει αλλάξει πάντως  :Laughing:

----------


## uncle_nontas

Δε φεύγεις λέμε!

----------


## ironfist

> Από τις 12 το μεσημέρι, υποτίθεται πως είμαι στην Wind -ήρθε και το μήνυμα της Wind στο κινητό-, guess what ακόμα Cyta παίζω


Θα είναι καμιά έξτρα υπηρεσία VPN της Wind  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όχι ακόμα από καμπίνα, περιμένω μήνες να πάρει ρεύμα @#@#, αλλά από το Α/Κ για την ώρα. Ακόμα δεν έχει αλλάξει πάντως


Προφανώς και ο ΟΤΕ δεν έστειλε συνεργείο να σε αλλάξει, όπως λέει ο Nextin.

Τα μηνύματα από τη WIND θα είναι αυτοματοποιημενα. Εσύ πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο στο Τεχνικό τμήμα της WIND, μπας και γίνει καμιά μέρα η φορητότητα.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Και όμως είμαι ακόμα εδώ  :Laughing: 

VPN υπηρεσία  :Laughing: 

Τελικά υποπτεύομαι πως πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή και στην καμπίνα και ας είναι ανενεργή ακόμα και για αυτό δεν έγινε ακόμα η αλλαγή. Εκτός αν ξέρουν πως θα ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μου είπαν να περιμένω λίγο από την Wind.

----------


## nnn

Τι κάνετε καλά, ακόμα εδώ και εγώ  :onetooth:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι κάνετε καλά, ακόμα εδώ και εγώ


Καλά, πως κάνεις έτσι ?
Από cyta σε ΟΤΕ 24 μέρες πήρε, μετά ήθελε και 3 μέρες ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει το τηλέφωνο να κουδουνάει  :Razz: 

Για την οπτική θα σου πω άλλη φορά, από τις 10 Οκτωβρίου δεν έχει πατήσει κανένας το πόδι του, ούτε να δει την πολυκατοικία.

Λες νάμαι τόσο άσχημος ?

----------


## nnn

Απλά γελάω με τα χάλια μας  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δεν δίνεις κανά link με την περιπέτεια του BlindG με την forthnet, έτσι γίνανε όλοι οι "πάροχοι"

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τι κάνετε καλά, ακόμα εδώ και εγώ


Περιμένεις Σαββατιάτικα να πάει ολόκληρος υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ να σε αλλάξει; Σε παρακαλώ... Από Δευτέρα κι αν σ' αρέσει.  :Razz: 

Εν τω μεταξύ, η δική μου Cyta ψιλο-σερνόταν όλη την εβδομάδα, με download <20 Mbps και upload <7, ενώ συνήθως παίζει στα 35+/9+. Σήμερα φαίνεται να έστρωσε. Τεσπα, 6 μέρες  και 2,5 ώρες έμειναν μέχρι την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 0:01, που θα στείλω την καταγγελία με online fax.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Δεν δίνεις κανά link με την περιπέτεια του BlindG με την forthnet, έτσι γίνανε όλοι οι "πάροχοι"


Αυτό λες ?
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83%CF%84%CE%B5

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτό λες ?
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...83%CF%84%CE%B5


Oxi, είχε ένα με πολλές σελίδες, κάπως φεύγοντας από την forthnet kai με οτε

----------


## dimos20

> Περιμένεις Σαββατιάτικα να πάει ολόκληρος υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ να σε αλλάξει; Σε παρακαλώ... Από Δευτέρα κι αν σ' αρέσει. 
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ, η δική μου Cyta ψιλο-σερνόταν όλη την εβδομάδα, με download <20 Mbps και upload <7, ενώ συνήθως παίζει στα 35+/9+. Σήμερα φαίνεται να έστρωσε. Τεσπα, 6 μέρες  και 2,5 ώρες έμειναν μέχρι την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 0:01, που θα στείλω την καταγγελία με online fax.


Μήτσο δώσε μας τα φώτα σου.  :Razz: 
Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια cyta έχω
και θα φύγω 1/12 όπως και εσύ :Razz:  και
θα ήθελα να μου πεις πως στέλνω φαξ online για να φύγουμε ακόμη πιο γρήγορα.  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μήτσο δώσε μας τα φώτα σου. 
> Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια cyta έχω
> και θα φύγω 1/12 όπως και εσύ και
> θα ήθελα να μου πεις πως στέλνω φαξ online για να φύγουμε ακόμη πιο γρήγορα.


Με είχε ρωτήσει ένα άλλο μέλος πριν μέρες και του απάντησα (παραθέτω την απάντηση στο Spoiler, για όσους χρειάζονται κάτι. Έχω φτιάξει ένα αρχείο που ανοίγει με Word). Τις άλλες φορές έστελνα τις καταγγελίες με κανονικό Φαξ, αυτή τη φορά λέω να δοκιμάσω και κάποιο Online (μάλλον το HelloSign).  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Έχω αφήσει κενά και μερικά xxx εκεί που πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις. Ο αριθμός βρόχου βρίσκεται στην 3η σελίδα του λογαριασμού, πάνω δεξιά και συνήθως ξεκινάει με 21B.

Αφού συμπληρώσεις τα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή, το τυπώνεις και το υπογράφει. Από την 1/12 και μετά, το στέλνεις στη Cyta με Φαξ. Πρέπει μαζί να στείλεις και την ταυτότητα του συνδρομητή (και τις 2 πλευρές) και πρέπει *επίσης να υπογράψει και τα χαρτιά με την ταυτότητα.*

Αφού τα στείλεις όλα με Φαξ, την επόμενη εργάσιμη παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο τη Cyta και ρωτάς αν τα έχουν λάβει (για σιγουριά). Μετά προχωράς με τη φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο.

Εγώ έτσι έχω κάνει 3 καταγγελίες σε διάφορες γραμμές που είχαμε σε Vodafone και WIND, κι έφυγα τζάμπα.  :Wink: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xaz3or5luh...ία.docx?dl=0

----------


## ironfist

> Τι κάνετε καλά, ακόμα εδώ και εγώ


 :ROFL:   Γιατί, δεν σου αρέσει η παρέα μας; Κάτσε να σου έρθει και ένας λογαριασμός Vodafone βρε αδελφέ, πως κάνεις έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## Cosmonaut

Εντωμεταξύ παίρνουν διάφοροι που προσπαθούν να με πείσουν οτι η Cyta-VF αυξάνει τις τιμές σε όλους τους συνδρομητές τους από 1/12 και να μεταφερθώ σε αυτούς.
Τί στο καλό άλλη ανακοίνωση διαβάζουν ή περιμένουν να μην ξέρω να διαβάζω εγώ;
Με ψέματα περιμένουν να κάνουν δουλειά;

----------


## galotzas

Ναι και η μεταφορα δωρεαν οπως μου ειπε εμενα η wind. Βεβαια οταν τους ειπα πως απο 1-12 μου το εκανε η cyta 15.60 επεσε η γραμμή...

----------


## nnn

:onetooth:  δεν με αφήνουν λέμε 

Άλλη μια μέρα σε limbo, και δεν βλέπω να παίρνει ρεύμα η καμπίνα  :Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -

Έχω συγχρονισμό, χωρίς PPP connection από καμιά εταιρεία, SOSSSSSSSS  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## galotzas

Εισαι πανω στην αλλαγη. Αντε η ουρα εμεινε

----------


## nnn

Long live mobile tethering  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ελλάδα 2019 (σχεδόν). Η Cyta λέει πως με έδιωξε στις 22/11 ενώ είχα Intenret από αυτούς ως το πρωί στις 11 κάτι. Η Wind λέει πως με πήρε στις 22, αλλά δεν έχω υπηρεσία από αυτούς και είμαι χωρίς Internet ΟΛΕ  :Evil:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Long live mobile tethering 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ελλάδα 2019 (σχεδόν). Η Cyta λέει πως με έδιωξε στις 22/11 ενώ είχα Intenret από αυτούς ως το πρωί στις 11 κάτι. Η Wind λέει πως με πήρε στις 22, αλλά δεν έχω υπηρεσία από αυτούς και είμαι χωρίς Internet ΟΛΕ


Έμεινες χωρίς πάροχο. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα τώρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Επέμεινε στο "Τεχνικό" τμήμα της WIND, να το δηλώσουν ως βλάβη, μπας και πάει ο ΟΤΕ και το δει...

----------


## ironfist

> Long live mobile tethering 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ελλάδα 2019 (σχεδόν). Η Cyta λέει πως με έδιωξε στις 22/11 ενώ είχα Intenret από αυτούς ως το πρωί στις 11 κάτι. Η Wind λέει πως με πήρε στις 22, αλλά δεν έχω υπηρεσία από αυτούς και είμαι χωρίς Internet ΟΛΕ


Είσαι η ζωντανή απόδειξη της θεωρίας της σχετικότητας και της καμπυλότητας του χρόνου.
Κάπου αλλού, αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις επιστρέψει στη Cyta και περιμένεις τον κούριερ για αλλαγή σε vodafone.
Οι χωροχρόνοι σου μπερδεύτηκαν...

----------


## nnn

> Είσαι η ζωντανή απόδειξη της θεωρίας της σχετικότητας και της καμπυλότητας του χρόνου.
> Κάπου αλλού, αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις επιστρέψει στη Cyta και περιμένεις τον κούριερ για αλλαγή σε vodafone.
> Οι χωροχρόνοι σου μπερδεύτηκαν...


Έτσι φαίνεται  :Laughing: 

Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός, λάθος όριο από ΟΤΕ, αντί για καμπίνα 260 ζευγάρι χψ, καμπίνα 257 ζευγάρι χψ ΟΛΕ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έτσι φαίνεται 
> 
> Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός, λάθος όριο από ΟΤΕ, αντί για καμπίνα 260 ζευγάρι χψ, καμπίνα 257 ζευγάρι χψ ΟΛΕ


Αφού σου έστειλε και τεχνικό η WIND, πάλι καλά. Πολυτέλειες.  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Αφού σου έστειλε και τεχνικό η WIND, πάλι καλά. Πολυτέλειες.


Μεγαλεία  :Razz:

----------


## Valder

> Μεγαλεία


Ω νινινί έφυγες από τη Σύτα εσύ και εγκρεμίσθη η πλάση
Ω νινινί που σήμερα το δίκτυο τους αγκομαχά μια IP να πιάσει

Ω ΝΙ ΝΙ ΝΙ, γλυκύς κι ευωδιαστός που μοιάζει ο ΟΤΕΣ μας
της φορητότητας αμα τη εγκρίσει να πάρει τις υπογραφές μας

Ω ΝΙ_ΝΙ_ΝΙ και nnn, του ντιενές τα πάθη
η σύνδεση αγκομαχά με FEC πολλά τα λάθη

Ω ΝΙ ΝΙ ΝΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ μακριά θα υπογράψω
στου ΟΤΕ τα 100 τα μεγαμπίτια και τη σίτα θα ξεγράψω



Οταν το δίκτυο της Cyta έτσι απλά χωρίς λόγο, να χαμε να λέγαμε, έχει πιεί τον Βόσπορο εδω και καμια ώρα με τα ups and downs και θορύβους και αποσυνδέσεις και ξαναμανά όξω μέσα όξω, και στα σκάει ο ποιητικός οίστρος!

Αυτή η εταιρία στο πάνθεον μαζί με Καρυωτάκη, Λουντέμη και Πετρετζίκη (μαγειρική ποίηση, τι όχι; DSL με κινόα και chutney μήλου, από αυτό που είχα και στο χωργιό μου) θα με βάλει. Έρχεται η φορητότητα όμως, έρχεται! ΕΡΧΕΤ...γκουχ, οκ, πιό χαμηλοφώνως...(ψιθυριστά) έρχεται!

ΥΓ: Δεν έχω πιεί τίποτα μην ανησυχείτε, είναι το φυσικό μου έτσι όταν θυμώνω με τα λαθη της Cyta. Έρωτας, πάθος....λάθος!

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:  :Respekt: 

6 χρόνια πάντως δεν είχα σημαντικά θέματα και παράπονα από την Cyta, ίσως ήμουν τυχερός  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ω νινινί έφυγες από τη Σύτα εσύ και εγκρεμίσθη η πλάση
> Ω νινινί που σήμερα το δίκτυο τους αγκομαχά μια IP να πιάσει
> 
> Ω ΝΙ ΝΙ ΝΙ, γλυκύς κι ευωδιαστός που μοιάζει ο ΟΤΕΣ μας
> της φορητότητας αμα τη εγκρίσει να πάρει τις υπογραφές μας
> 
> Ω ΝΙ_ΝΙ_ΝΙ και nnn, του ντιενές τα πάθη
> η σύνδεση αγκομαχά με FEC πολλά τα λάθη
> 
> ...


Στην ίδια περιοχή είμαστε, αλλά εμένα σήμερα δεν έχει πρόβλημα (ως τώρα).  :Razz: 

Λιγότερο από 54 ώρες έχουν μείνει, μέχρι το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας. Υπομονή.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Valder

> 6 χρόνια πάντως δεν είχα σημαντικά θέματα και παράπονα από την Cyta, ίσως ήμουν τυχερός


Ισχύει, γενικά δεν έχει ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ θέματα, αλλά έχει μικρά και ενοχλητικά πραγματάκια που ΟΤΑΝ συμβαίνουν σπάνε νταμάρια στη Μεγαλόπολη.

Σαν να βρεις αμόρε με καλό χαρακτήρα, εξαιρετική εμφάνιση αλλά να σε βάζει να βλέπεις γκρικ νεξτ τοπ μοντελ ή Καλημέρα Ελλάδα, ενω εσυ γουστάρεις Μπλάκλιστ, Γκολάιαθ και Μπίλλιονς σαιζόν 1 2 και 3. .

Δεν τον/την χωρίζεις, αλλά μια γκρίνια τη ρίχνεις.

Καλοτάξιδος στο νεο πάροχο by the way  :Smile: 




> Στην ίδια περιοχή είμαστε, αλλά εμένα σήμερα δεν έχει πρόβλημα (ως τώρα). 
> 
> Λιγότερο από 54 ώρες έχουν μείνει, μέχρι το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας. Υπομονή.


Α δεν εχω τετοια θέματα, ειμαι ελευθερος απο δεσμεύσεις, μπορω να φυγω οτι ωρα θέλω! Το χα αφησει ετσι στο φλου επιτηδες και οχι άδικα απ οτι βλέπω. 4 με 5 εγινε το σκηνικό σήμερα.

----------


## ovasilis

> Ναι και η μεταφορα δωρεαν οπως μου ειπε εμενα η wind. Βεβαια οταν τους ειπα πως απο 1-12 μου το εκανε η cyta 15.60 επεσε η γραμμή...


 Σου έκαναν €15,60 κάνοντας 24μηνη ανανέωση (σε 2play ή 1play); Και η γραμμή σου είναι 24άρα ή κάτι άλλο (γιατί βλέπω 10240/1024); Ρωτάω γιατί μια φίλη έχει εδώ και χρόνια 2play 4Mbps/512kbps με 18€ χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας (δεν ενδιαφερόταν για αναβάθμιση με δεσμεύσεις). Λες να μπορεί να πάρει τέτοια τιμή; Μιλάω για χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## galotzas

24άμηνη ανανεωση σε 2play. Η συνδεση ειναι 24άρα και συγχρονιζει κοντα στα 11. Απεριοριστα σταθερα και 3 ωρες κινητα.

----------


## ovasilis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, ελπίζω να της δώσουν την ίδια προσφορά. Αλλιώς θα δώσω το τηλ της σε μία πωλήτρια της Wind που μου είπε €16,70 με απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά, αν και μάλλον να ζητήσει τέλος ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Με είχε ρωτήσει ένα άλλο μέλος πριν μέρες και του απάντησα (παραθέτω την απάντηση στο Spoiler, για όσους χρειάζονται κάτι. Έχω φτιάξει ένα αρχείο που ανοίγει με Word). Τις άλλες φορές έστελνα τις καταγγελίες με κανονικό Φαξ, αυτή τη φορά λέω να δοκιμάσω και κάποιο Online (μάλλον το HelloSign). 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Έχω αφήσει κενά και μερικά xxx εκεί που πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις. Ο αριθμός βρόχου βρίσκεται στην 3η σελίδα του λογαριασμού, πάνω δεξιά και συνήθως ξεκινάει με 21B.
> ...


Έστειλα πριν λίγο Φαξ με το Hellofax. Θα πάρω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Cyta το πρωί, να δω αν είναι όλα ΟΚ και από αύριο φορητότητα (κατά 99,9% σε Vodafone VDSL 30).  :dance: 

Y.Γ. Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το δικό μου αρχείο, καλό είναι να μειώστε το κενό μεταξύ ημερομηνίας και υπογραφής, γιατί στο Φαξ βγαίνει χάλια.  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ.2. Cyta fax: 215 5555900

----------


## Doxaios

Αυτή τη στιγμή με cyta δίνω 22,04€ για 24 γραμμή, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300 λεπτά κινητά. Ακόμα και με τις νέες τιμές όμως θα παραμείνει πιό φθηνή από τη cosmote(που αν έφευγα μόνο σε cosmote θα πήγαινα). Καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος;
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...e-Play/_/N-819

----------


## bill27

> Έστειλα πριν λίγο Φαξ με το Hellofax. Θα πάρω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Cyta το πρωί, να δω αν είναι όλα ΟΚ και από αύριο φορητότητα (κατά 99,9% σε Vodafone VDSL 30). 
> 
> Y.Γ. Αν χρησιμοποιήσετε το δικό μου αρχείο, καλό είναι να μειώστε το κενό μεταξύ ημερομηνίας και υπογραφής, γιατί στο Φαξ βγαίνει χάλια. 
> 
> Υ.Γ.2. Cyta fax: 215 5555900


59 λεπτα μετα τις 12??Αργησες κιολας  :Razz:

----------


## stelakis1914

Έστειλα κι εγώ την καταγγελία της σύμβασης σήμερα τα ξημερώματα. Έχετε λάβει κάποια απάντηση ή επιβεβαίωση από την εταιρεία;

- - - Updated - - -

Τους κάλεσα και με ενημέρωσαν ότι το αντίστοιχο τμήμα λειτουργεί Δευτέρα με Παρασκευή. Άρα από τη νέα εβδομάδα θα έχουμε νεότερα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έστειλα κι εγώ την καταγγελία της σύμβασης σήμερα τα ξημερώματα. Έχετε λάβει κάποια απάντηση ή επιβεβαίωση από την εταιρεία;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τους κάλεσα και με ενημέρωσαν ότι το αντίστοιχο τμήμα λειτουργεί Δευτέρα με Παρασκευή. Άρα από τη νέα εβδομάδα θα έχουμε νεότερα.


Εμένα η αποστολή του online Φαξ, μου γράφει ότι απέτυχε.  :Razz:  

Θα δοκιμάσω να το στείλω ξανά τη Δευτέρα πρωί (που είναι εργάσιμη μέρα), αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βρω κανονικό φαξ...

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ online fax έστειλα στο 2155555907 όμως και μου έγραψε ότι παραδόθηκε επιτυχώς. Θεωρώ τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες ανώτερες από τα παραδοσιακά μηχανήματα fax γιατί το περιεχόμενο αποτυπώνεται πολύ καλύτερα. Αν τους στείλεις από συμβατικό μηχάνημα fax θα σου ξεκινήσουν το γνωστό παραμύθι ότι δεν φαίνονται καλά τα στοιχεία κτλ.

----------


## costa

η CYTA θα μεινει θυγατρική ξεχωριστή εταιρία, η θα γίνει vodafone?
εχω και εγω 6-7 χρόνια 24αρα γραμμή CYTA(Κρήτη) και γενικά ημουν ευχαριστημενος μιας και ολα αυτα τα χρόνια άντε να ειχα παρατηρήσει 3-4 αποσυνδέσεις .
τώρα σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω σε vdsl και λέω για voda που ισως θα ειναι ποιο ευκολο ,τηλέφωνο σταθερό το εχω καταργήσει  2 χρόνια τωρα και δεν με ενδιαφέρει, αλλα βλεπω οτι στα προγράμματα της voda ειναι στανταρ(στην wind οχι) , αν τους πω οτι δεν θελω  τον δωρεάν χρονο που δίνουν , θα μπορούν να μου κανουν καποια καλύτερη τιμη ? 
συμβόλαιο δεν νομίζω να εχω, μιας και απο τοτε(πανω απο 2  χρονια σίγουρα) που αναβάθμισα απο την 8αρα σε 24αρα δεν με ξανα ενόχλησαν.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> η CYTA θα μεινει θυγατρική ξεχωριστή εταιρία, η θα γίνει vodafone?
> εχω και εγω 6-7 χρόνια 24αρα γραμμή CYTA(Κρήτη) και γενικά ημουν ευχαριστημενος μιας και ολα αυτα τα χρόνια άντε να ειχα παρατηρήσει 3-4 αποσυνδέσεις .
> τώρα σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω σε vdsl και λέω για voda που ισως θα ειναι ποιο ευκολο ,τηλέφωνο σταθερό το εχω καταργήσει  2 χρόνια τωρα και δεν με ενδιαφέρει, αλλα βλεπω οτι στα προγράμματα της voda ειναι στανταρ(στην wind οχι) , αν τους πω οτι δεν θελω  τον δωρεάν χρονο που δίνουν , θα μπορούν να μου κανουν καποια καλύτερη τιμη ? 
> συμβόλαιο δεν νομίζω να εχω, μιας και απο τοτε(πανω απο 2  χρονια σίγουρα) που αναβάθμισα απο την 8αρα σε 24αρα δεν με ξανα ενόχλησαν.


Η Vodafone και η  Cyta. δε βλέπω να δίνουν VDSL χωρίς δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας. Μόνο η WIND δίνει στα 28€, με δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση.

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...d-broadband-50

----------


## costa

> Η Vodafone και η  Cyta. δε βλέπω να δίνουν VDSL χωρίς δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας. Μόνο η WIND δίνει στα 28€, με δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...d-broadband-50


το ξέρω αυτο, απλα ρωτάω επειδή εχω χρόνια να ασχοληθώ, αν οι εταιριες ατομικά σου κάνουν καποια καλυτερη τιμή εφοσον δεν θες κατι μεσα απο τα προσφερόμενα πακέτα .

----------


## ckoul

Κι εγώ με το που διάβασα την ανακοίνωση της Vodafone με τις νέες χρεώσεις τηλεφωνίας εξοργίστηκα, παρότι ελάχιστη χρήση κάνω αυτών. Όταν άρχισα να ψάχνω εναλλακτικές λύσεις είπα να κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να βγάλω γραμμή στο τμήμα προσφορών. Κάνοντας κάτι άλλο με το τηλ. σε ανοικτή ακρόαση τελικά απάντησαν μετά από μισή ώρα  :Whistle: 

Για να μην μακρηγορώ, είχα κι εγώ εδώ και χρόνια έως 24 Mbit, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' προς κινητά με 22,50€ και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη συζήτηση (δεν είχα κάποια δέσμευση συμβολαίου) μου δόθηκαν τα ίδια σε χρόνο ομιλίας και VDSL 35/3 στην ίδια τιμή. Έβαλα και φραγή σε όλες τις κλήσεις που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε χρώσεις εκτός παγίου για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση (έστω και καταλάθος) να πληρώσω τα κερατιάτικα.

Τα γράφω για όσους ήταν ικανοποιημένοι έως πρόσφατα από την Cyta και σκέφτονται τις επιλογές τους.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Κι εγώ online fax έστειλα στο 2155555907 όμως και μου έγραψε ότι παραδόθηκε επιτυχώς. Θεωρώ τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες ανώτερες από τα παραδοσιακά μηχανήματα fax γιατί το περιεχόμενο αποτυπώνεται πολύ καλύτερα. Αν τους στείλεις από συμβατικό μηχάνημα fax θα σου ξεκινήσουν το γνωστό παραμύθι ότι δεν φαίνονται καλά τα στοιχεία κτλ.


Εμένα με το HelloFax η αποστολή απέτυχε 2 φορές (ωραία υπηρεσία   :Thumb down:  ) και στο νούμερο που έστειλα πρώτα εγώ, αλλά και στο 907 που έστειλες εσύ.

Τελικά δοκίμασα πριν λίγο το PamFax και μου λέει "success".  Η ταυτότητα όμως βρήκε λίγο χάλια, ειδικά το μπροστά μέρος (δοκίμασα έγχρωμη και μετά την έκανα ασπρόμαυρη με το Photoshop, πάλι χάλια στο preview). 

Θα πάρω αύριο μετά τις 9 τη Cyta και αν μου πουν ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ, αμέσως κάνω φορητότητα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Εγώ εκτός από το fax τους την έστειλα και σε email για να μην τους δίνω πάτημα για δικαιολογίες. Προσωπικά εκτιμώ ότι και η καταγγελία της σύμβασης που ζητάνε είναι καταχρηστική αφού η απευθείας φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο ισοδυναμεί με καταγγελία.

Περισσότερα θα ξέρουμε από αύριο που φοβάμαι ότι θα μας ταλαιπωρήσουν σκόπιμα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ εκτός από το fax τους την έστειλα και σε email για να μην τους δίνω πάτημα για δικαιολογίες. Προσωπικά εκτιμώ ότι και η καταγγελία της σύμβασης που ζητάνε είναι καταχρηστική αφού η απευθείας φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο ισοδυναμεί με καταγγελία.
> 
> Περισσότερα θα ξέρουμε από αύριο που φοβάμαι ότι θα μας ταλαιπωρήσουν σκόπιμα.


Μπα, δε νομίζω. Παλιότερα, ακόμα και η WIND (πρώτη σε κομπίνες) είχε παραδεχθεί ότι είναι όλα ΟΚ με την καταγγελία.

Το παραμύθι θ' αρχίσει όταν δουν τη φορητότητα και σε πάρουν για προσφορά. Ότι και καλά θα πληρώσουμε τέλη διακοπής κλπ...  :onetooth:  



Off Topic


		 Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μη στέλνουμε καν καταγγελίες, αλλά να κάνουμε αμέσως φορητότητα, όταν γίνονται αυξήσεις. Περίπου 9 στους 10 συνδρομητές, δεν έχουν ιδέα τι πρέπει να κάνουν για να φύγουν και όσους ξέρουμε, οι εταιρείες μας παίζουν περίεργα "παιχνιδάκια". Αλλά ξέχασα, ζούμε στο Γιουνανιστάν, τη χώρα που "εφηύρε" τη γραφειοκρατία.  :Razz:

----------


## ovasilis

> το ξέρω αυτο, απλα ρωτάω επειδή εχω χρόνια να ασχοληθώ, αν οι εταιριες ατομικά σου κάνουν καποια καλυτερη τιμή εφοσον δεν θες κατι μεσα απο τα προσφερόμενα πακέτα .


 Με μια λέξη: όχι, δεν κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή. Μπορεί σε άλλους να έκαναν, όχι σε εμένα.
 Μόλις μίλησα με Τμήμα Προσφορών CYTA: 2155005998 και ζήτησα μείωση τιμής χωρίς να ζητήσω δωρεάν σταθερά/κινητά (που τώρα δεν έχει η εν λόγω σύνδεση). Μου είπαν όχι και ζήτησα αντί για δωρεάν τηλέφωνα, να δώσουν άλλο ρούτερ, με Wireless N και δύο USB. Και πάλι είπαν όχι.
 Δίνουν: ίδια τιμή, αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας και δωρεάν χρόνο, με 24μηνη δέσμευση.

 Οπότε θα προτείνω στη φίλη που έχει τη σύνδεση να δεχτεί την προσφορά της WIND. Θα φύγει και από το VOIP, πράγμα θετικό για κάποιους.

----------


## dim_up

Δεν δίνουν σε ολους καλυτερη τιμη.δεν ξερω τι κριτηριο εχουν.εσεις που πηρατε στο ιδιο ποσο αναβαθμιση σε vdsl υπαρχει ηδη διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη σας;

----------


## infamous2456

> Με μια λέξη: όχι, δεν κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή. Μπορεί σε άλλους να έκαναν, όχι σε εμένα.
>  Μόλις μίλησα με Τμήμα Προσφορών CYTA: 2155005998 και ζήτησα μείωση τιμής χωρίς να ζητήσω δωρεάν σταθερά/κινητά (που τώρα δεν έχει η εν λόγω σύνδεση). Μου είπαν όχι και ζήτησα αντί για δωρεάν τηλέφωνα, να δώσουν άλλο ρούτερ, με Wireless N και δύο USB. Και πάλι είπαν όχι.
>  Δίνουν: ίδια τιμή, αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας και δωρεάν χρόνο, με 24μηνη δέσμευση.
> 
>  Οπότε θα προτείνω στη φίλη που έχει τη σύνδεση να δεχτεί την προσφορά της WIND. Θα φύγει και από το VOIP, πράγμα θετικό για κάποιους.


Παιδιά καλησπέρα, μια ερώτηση.
Όσοι πήρατε τηλεφωνο για καλύτερη προσφορά, το κάνατε μετά που στείλατε την καταγγελία της σύμβασης? Τι τους είπατε δηλαδή, «έχω σκοπό να φύγω από την εταιρία με καταγγελία, έχετε καμία καλύτερη προσφορά να μου κάνετε?» . Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για αναβάθμιση σε vdsl με την ίδια ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη τιμή , τώρα δίνω 19,4. Και σκέφτομαι να πάω σε cosmote φοιτητικό με 18,8 αν δεν μου δώσουν κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## Rogn

Εγώ προσωπικά πήρα την προσφορά που αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω. Είχε λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου και πήρα να ρωτήσω στο τμήμα προσφορών και μου δώσανε απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' κινητά και 35Mbps από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ(50αρι με κόφτη μάλλον) στα 22.58 με 24μηνη δέσμευση.

Δεν γνωρίζω με τι κριτήρια κάνουν τις προσφορές. Εγώ είμαι ασημένιος πελάτης αλλά φαντάζομαι σχεδόν όλοι είναι. Ο θείος μου βέβαια που είναι χρυσός πελάτης δεν βλέπω να μπορεί να πάρει κάποια τρελή προσφορά.

----------


## galotzas

Απ οτι εχω καταλαβει παιζουν 2 σεναρια. Αν δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα vdsl (οπως εμενα) σου λενε adsl ως ειχες με 15.80. Αν εχεις καλυψη vdsl (οπως απο οι πανω συμφορουμιτες) σε γυρνανε σε vdsl σχεδον με τα ιδια λεφτα του adsl. Οπως και να εχει ειναι πολυ καλες προσφορες.

----------


## dim_up

Και γω ασημενιος πελατης.επειδη ζητησα να μαθω ποτε ληγει το συμβολαιο κτλπ με πηραν να με ενημερωσουν να ανανεωσω στα 22 και κατι οπως ειχα εως σημερα.δεν δέχθηκα κ οταν πηρα στο προσφορων μου ειπαν δεν γινεται αλλη τιμη απο αυτη που μου εκαναν.vdsl σε λιγους μηνες θα ναι διαθεσιμο εδω.οποτε δεν ξέρω με τι κριτηρια δινουν τιμες.μαλιστα τους το ρωτησα αλλα κλασικα αλλα λογια να αγαπιόμαστε..δεν ειναι τοσο η τιμη αλλα ο διαχωρισμος που κανουν.

Tελικα δινουν κ 3play με vf tv? K σε τι τιμή;

----------


## ckoul

Εγώ είχα να κάνω ανανέωση συμβολαίου/λήψη προσφοράς πάνω από 5ετία. Και τώρα λόγω VDSL ασχολήθηκα (πριν κλείδωνα γύρω στα 14 Mbps).

----------


## Rogn

Όταν παίρνετε στο τμήμα προσφορών απαντάνε ακομά ως Cyta? Τελευταία φορά που πήρα μου απάντησαν ως Vodafone(πριν κάνα μήνα).

----------


## chsam

Μια ερωτηση...ολοι εσεις που καταγγελετε την συμβαση, το κανετε για τις νεες χρεωσεις τηλεφωνικων κλησεων κτλ που ανακοινωθηκαν στους λογαριασμους φανταζομαι.Προεκυψε και καποια αλλαγη στα παγια που εχουμε υπογραψει και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι;Γιατι με 16 ευρω παγιο, 5 ωρες κινητα δεν σκοπευα να φυγω.

----------


## Atheros

> Μια ερωτηση...ολοι εσεις που καταγγελετε την συμβαση, το κανετε για τις νεες χρεωσεις τηλεφωνικων κλησεων κτλ που ανακοινωθηκαν στους λογαριασμους φανταζομαι.Προεκυψε και καποια αλλαγη στα παγια που εχουμε υπογραψει και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι;Γιατι με 16 ευρω παγιο, 5 ωρες κινητα δεν σκοπευα να φυγω.



Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αλλαγή στα πάγια. Οι αλλαγές αφορούν χρεώσεις εκτός παγίου. Όσοι πελάτες φεύγουν εξ αφορμής απλά ήθελαν να βρούν ευκαιρία να φύγουν αζημίως και τη βρήκαν.....

----------


## chsam

> Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αλλαγή στα πάγια. Οι αλλαγές αφορούν χρεώσεις εκτός παγίου. Όσοι πελάτες φεύγουν εξ αφορμής απλά ήθελαν να βρούν ευκαιρία να φύγουν αζημίως και τη βρήκαν.....


Ναι αυτο το καταλαβα, απλα ειπα μηπως μου διεφυγε καπως, καπου καποια αλλαγη και στα παγια.Με 16 ευρω δεν το κουναω πουθενα...

----------


## galotzas

Μισο-γιναμε vodafone μου φαινεται   :Thinking: 



Στο whois βεβαια ειναι ακομα Cyta

inetnum:        178.59.128.0 - 178.59.255.255
netname:        CYTA-HELLAS
descr:          PROVIDER
country:        GR

Και στο dnsleaktest.com

----------


## ovasilis

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα, μια ερώτηση.
> Όσοι πήρατε τηλεφωνο για καλύτερη προσφορά, το κάνατε μετά που στείλατε την καταγγελία της σύμβασης? Τι τους είπατε δηλαδή, «έχω σκοπό να φύγω από την εταιρία με καταγγελία, έχετε καμία καλύτερη προσφορά να μου κάνετε?» . Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για αναβάθμιση σε vdsl με την ίδια ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη τιμή , τώρα δίνω 19,4. Και σκέφτομαι να πάω σε cosmote φοιτητικό με 18,8 αν δεν μου δώσουν κάτι καλύτερο.


 Εγώ δεν τους είπα τίποτα για καταγγελία, αφού η σύνδεση ήταν πολύ παλιά, δηλαδή από το 2011 και δεν είχε καμία δέσμευση. Ζήτησα μετά από τόσα χρόνια ένα καινούργιο ρούτερ, χωρίς να ζητάω καθόλου δωρεάν σταθερά ή κινητά, μου είπαν όχι και φυσικά δεν συνέχισα την κουβέντα.
 Δέχτηκα την προσφορά της Wind, με 16€, δωρεάν σταθερά, δωρεάν πολλά κινητά προς Wind και αρκετά προς όλους (που δε με ενδιαφέρουν), καινούργιο ρούτερ και 30€ δωροεπιταγή Public.
 Μέχρι που σκέφτηκα ότι υπάρχουν άτομα στις προσφορές CYTA που κάποιος τους έβαλε να διώχνουν κόσμο...

----------


## Lewnidas99

Η ανακοινωση της cyta αναφερει οτι οι τιμολογιακες αλλαγες γινονται σε ολα τα μη εμπορικα προγραμματα σταθερης . Τι σημαινει αυτο γνωριζει κανεις (μη εμπορικα προγραμματα )? Υπαρχουν δηλαδη καποιοι που αυτο δε τους πιανει καθολου ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## stelakis1914

> Η ανακοινωση της cyta αναφερει οτι οι τιμολογιακες αλλαγες γινονται σε ολα τα μη εμπορικα προγραμματα σταθερης . Τι σημαινει αυτο γνωριζει κανεις (μη εμπορικα προγραμματα )? Υπαρχουν δηλαδη καποιοι που αυτο δε τους πιανει καθολου ? Ευχαριστω


Όλα τα προγράμματα της πρώην CYTA είναι μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμα αφού διαθέτουν μόνο τα νέα προγράμματα της Vodafone.

----------


## ironfist

> Μισο-γιναμε vodafone μου φαινεται  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199422
> 
> Στο whois βεβαια ειναι ακομα Cyta
> 
> inetnum:        178.59.128.0 - 178.59.255.255
> netname:        CYTA-HELLAS
> descr:          PROVIDER
> ...


To Ίδιο μου βγάζει και εμένα. Λογικό, αφού είναι τυπικό πλέον το θέμα...
(Μακάρι να μην χάσουν πάρα πολλοί την εργασία τους....)

----------


## Lewnidas99

Μετα την καταγγελια συμβασης θα πρεπει να αναμενουμε καποια επιβεβαιωση η αμεσως μπορουμε να κινηθουμε για κατι αλλο ? Εχει δοθει καποιος αριθμος φαξ που μπορουμε να το στειλουμε γαιτι στην ανακοινωνση δεν δινει καποιον...

----------


## Doxaios

Σε όλους εσάς που καταγγείλατε τη σύμβαση. Έγινε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής; Διακόπηκε; Πήγατε ήδη σε άλλον πάροχο; Κάτι;

----------


## infamous2456

> Σε όλους εσάς που καταγγείλατε τη σύμβαση. Έγινε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής; Διακόπηκε; Πήγατε ήδη σε άλλον πάροχο; Κάτι;


Ακόμα τίποτα από εμένα, υποτίθεται περιμένω επιβεβαίωση από τη cyta ..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε όλους εσάς που καταγγείλατε τη σύμβαση. Έγινε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής; Διακόπηκε; Πήγατε ήδη σε άλλον πάροχο; Κάτι;


Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση στη Vodafone για το VDSL 30, αλλά είχα παραλείψει να στείλω ένα από τα δικαιολογητικά και το έστειλα προχθές. Οπότε αναμένω νεότερα...

----------


## dimos20

Καλησπέρα εχω ενα zte zxhn h208n σε 24αρα γραμμή και ολη την ώρα εχω τρελά κολλήματα αλλα μόνο σε υπολογιστή μεσω WiFi.
Στις υπόλοιπες συσκευες δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανένα θεμα.Μπορω να το παω για αντικατασταση με την δικαιολογια οτι ολη την ωρα κολλαει ?
Ετσι ωστε να παρω καποιο αλλο ειδικα αν εχουν κανα Technicolor αν και δεν νομιζω η εστω να μου δωσουν το Zte Zxhn h267n που
υποστηριζει και VDSL.Το συγκεκριμενο το ειχα παλαιότερα που ειχα VDSL αλλα πηγα σε ADSL και πηρα αυτό.Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Godian

> Καλησπέρα εχω ενα zte zxhn h208n σε 24αρα γραμμή και ολη την ώρα εχω τρελά κολλήματα αλλα μόνο σε υπολογιστή μεσω WiFi.
> Στις υπόλοιπες συσκευες δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανένα θεμα.Μπορω να το παω για αντικατασταση με την δικαιολογια οτι ολη την ωρα κολλαει ?
> Ετσι ωστε να παρω καποιο αλλο ειδικα αν εχουν κανα Technicolor αν και δεν νομιζω η εστω να μου δωσουν το Zte Zxhn h267n που
> υποστηριζει και VDSL.Το συγκεκριμενο το ειχα παλαιότερα που ειχα VDSL αλλα πηγα σε ADSL και πηρα αυτό.Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Πάρε αυτό εδώ και σώθηκες άμα έχει 5ghz ο υπολογιστής σου

Original Xiaomi Mi Router 3 English Version 4 Antennas WiFi 1167Mbp 1167Mbps 802.11ac b/g/n WIFI Dual Band 2.4G/5G Supports APP 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sNUQu24

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πάρε αυτό εδώ και σώθηκες άμα έχει 5ghz ο υπολογιστής σου
> 
> Original Xiaomi Mi Router 3 English Version 4 Antennas WiFi 1167Mbp 1167Mbps 802.11ac b/g/n WIFI Dual Band 2.4G/5G Supports APP 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sNUQu24


Tόσο έχει και στην Ελλάδα
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10264849/Xi...-Router-3.html

----------


## Godian

> Tόσο έχει και στην Ελλάδα
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10264849/Xi...-Router-3.html


Να κοιτάς να είναι με τα 128μβ δεν είναι ίδια τιμή γιατί στο skroutz.gr δε προσδιορίζει ποια έκδοση είναι και παίζουν οι τιμές μεταξύ τους γιαυτό το λόγο

Εγώ το είχα βρει στο gearbest σε Flash sale τα 128mb 23€ μαζί με priority

----------


## dimos20

> Να κοιτάς να είναι με τα 128μβ δεν είναι ίδια τιμή γιατί στο skroutz.gr δε προσδιορίζει ποια έκδοση είναι και παίζουν οι τιμές μεταξύ τους γιαυτό το λόγο
> 
> Εγώ το είχα βρει στο gearbest σε Flash sale τα 128mb 23€ μαζί με priority


Με αυτό το ρούτερ θα έχω ιντερνετ και με το ρούτερ της Cyta τηλέφωνο ; Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Godian

> Με αυτό το ρούτερ θα έχω ιντερνετ και με το ρούτερ της Cyta τηλέφωνο ; Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Ναι φίλε μου..... Το ρουτερ απλά παίρνει ίντερνετ από το modem της Cyta και διαχειρίζεται το WiFi όπως θέλεις. Βάζεις όρια στις άλλες συσκευές πόσο από το δίκτυο να καταναλώνουν και τέτοια

----------


## t300

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ιδέα μου, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι έχει βελτιωθεί κάπως η γραμμή μου. Έχει γίνει ενοποίηση των δικτύων vodafone-cyta;

----------


## Rogn

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ιδέα μου, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι έχει βελτιωθεί κάπως η γραμμή μου. Έχει γίνει ενοποίηση των δικτύων vodafone-cyta;


Όχι. Από μια συζήτηση που είχα με τεχνικό στο δευτεροβάθμιο τμήμα της Cyta μου είπαν οτι θα αργήσει λιγάκι η ενοποίηση σε φυσικό επίπεδο. Ελπίζω να μην αργήσει πολύ. Εγώ που πήγα να ρωτήσω σε κατάστημα Vodafone για το αν μπορούν να προωθήσουν αίτημα για την γραμμή Cyta που έχω μέσω των δικών τους συστημάτων μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται ακόμη.

----------


## infamous2456

Παιδιά καλησπερα, χρονια πολλα. Θα ηθελα τη βοηθειά σας. Μου εκαναν μια πολυ καλη προσφορά απο cyta, 22,50 με vdsl 35, απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητά και τη δέχτηκα. Απλά τώρα που διαβάζω διάφορα εδώ για τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες αρχίζω και φοβάμαι μην εκανα πατάτα γιατι ειναι και 2ετες συμόλαιο. Μένω στο παγκράτι, Δαμάρεως 82. Αυτή μου είπε οτι το αστικό κέντρο είναι αρκετά κοντά και δεν θα εχω προβλημα με την ταχύτητα. Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πως μπορώ να υπολογίσω τι ταχύτητα παίζει να έχω πανω κάτω με αυτά τα στοιχεία? δεν εχει γίνει ακομα η αλλαγη(ειμαι εκτός αθηνών) και σκέφτομαι μηπως το ακυρώσω αν μου βγει μάπα η σύνδεση. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Για το θέμα της καταγγελίας της σύμβασης, εμένα προχώρησε κανονικά, με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου έκαναν την παραπάνω προσφορά και δέχτηκα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παιδιά καλησπερα, χρονια πολλα. Θα ηθελα τη βοηθειά σας. Μου εκαναν μια πολυ καλη προσφορά απο cyta, 22,50 με vdsl 35, απεριοριστα σταθερα και 5 ωρες κινητά και τη δέχτηκα. Απλά τώρα που διαβάζω διάφορα εδώ για τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες αρχίζω και φοβάμαι μην εκανα πατάτα γιατι ειναι και 2ετες συμόλαιο. Μένω στο παγκράτι, Δαμάρεως 82. Αυτή μου είπε οτι το αστικό κέντρο είναι αρκετά κοντά και δεν θα εχω προβλημα με την ταχύτητα. Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πως μπορώ να υπολογίσω τι ταχύτητα παίζει να έχω πανω κάτω με αυτά τα στοιχεία? δεν εχει γίνει ακομα η αλλαγη(ειμαι εκτός αθηνών) και σκέφτομαι μηπως το ακυρώσω αν μου βγει μάπα η σύνδεση. 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Για το θέμα της καταγγελίας της σύμβασης, εμένα προχώρησε κανονικά, με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου έκαναν την παραπάνω προσφορά και δέχτηκα.


Το Google Maps, λέει ότι η απόσταση του σπιτιού σου με το Αστικό Κέντρο, είναι χοντρικά 650 μέτρα. Η καλωδίωση ΟΤΕ θα είναι λίγο διαφορετική, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το 35άρι θα παίζει άνετα.

Ούτως ή άλλως, στην τιμή που σου το έδωσαν, δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί.  :Razz:

----------


## infamous2456

> Το Google Maps, λέει ότι η απόσταση του σπιτιού σου με το Αστικό Κέντρο, είναι χοντρικά 650 μέτρα. Η καλωδίωση ΟΤΕ θα είναι λίγο διαφορετική, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το 35άρι θα παίζει άνετα.
> 
> Ούτως ή άλλως, στην τιμή που σου το έδωσαν, δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί.


Κατάλαβα, τέλεια, όντως σε αυτή την τιμή δεν μπορω να πω και πολλα :P 
Σ ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## Doxaios

> Σε όλους εσάς που καταγγείλατε τη σύμβαση. Έγινε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής; Διακόπηκε; Πήγατε ήδη σε άλλον πάροχο; Κάτι;


Κανένα νεότερο?? Θέλω να δώ αν έχει προχωρήσει σε κανέναν ή με κάποιον τρόπο περιμένουν να εξαντληθεί το 2μηνο.

----------


## eg29

εγώ έκανα καταγγελία, με πηραν τηλεφωνο από cyta να ρωτήσουν το λόγο κ μιλήσαμε, υπόγραψα νέο συμβόλαιο με την wind και τώρα περιμένω να συμπληρωθούν οι 14 μέρες δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης για να προχωρήσουν την αίτηση μου για vdsl

----------


## divinitygr

Απ το κακο στο χειροτερο αυτη η εταιρια και ειναι πραγματικα κριμα.

Θελω να αναβαθμισω σε vdsl και δε μπορουν να δουν τη διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη μου
καθως αντιμετωπιζουν τεχνικο προβλημα μου ειπαν απο το προηγουμενο Σαββατο !

Το κλεισαμε το μαγαζακι ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Ανέβηκε σήμερα στο my Cyta ο τελικός λογαριασμός μου στην εταιρεία. Αυτός είναι με αρνητική χρέωση καθώς είχαν εκδώσει τον προηγούμενο με πλήρη χρέωση υπηρεσιών για όλο τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο.

Φυσικά δεν είχα πληρώσει τον προηγούμενο αφού στις 3/12 είχα κάνει καταγγελία σύμβασης και φορητότητα αριθμού στην Modulus.

Κλείνει λοιπόν ομαλά για εμένα το κεφάλαιο CYTA, παρότι το προσωπικό τους έριχνε "κούφιες" απειλές για καταβολή τελών πρόωρης διακοπής συμβολαίου.  :hello:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ανέβηκε σήμερα στο my Cyta ο τελικός λογαριασμός μου στην εταιρεία. Αυτός είναι με αρνητική χρέωση καθώς είχαν εκδώσει τον προηγούμενο με πλήρη χρέωση υπηρεσιών για όλο τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο.
> 
> Φυσικά δεν είχα πληρώσει τον προηγούμενο αφού στις 3/12 είχαν κάνει καταγγελία σύμβασης και φορητότητα αριθμού στην Modulus.
> 
> Κλείνει λοιπόν ομαλά για εμένα το κεφάλαιο CYTA, παρότι το προσωπικό τους έριχνε "κούφιες" απειλές για καταβολή τελών πρόωρης διακοπής συμβολαίου.


Δυστυχώς εμένα η Vodafone, ένα μήνα μετά δε με έχει ενεργοποιήσει, γιατί υπάρχει συστημικο πρόβλημα.

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τελειώσει ο μήνας και η Cyta θα μου κόψει τη σύνδεση, χάνοντας και τον αριθμό που έχω...  :Thumb down:

----------


## stelakis1914

Μπορεί να έχουν κάποια οδηγία να μην γίνονται φορητότητες από CYTA προς Vodafone και αυτό να δυσκολεύει την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## divinitygr

> Μπορεί να έχουν κάποια οδηγία να μην γίνονται φορητότητες από CYTA προς Vodafone και αυτό να δυσκολεύει την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.



Ισως ισχυει αυτο.
Την Παρασκευη πηρα στην getaline ( μεταπωλητης vodafone πλεον ) και δε μου εδιναν προσφορα γιατι ειναι η ιδια εταιρια πλεον.
Φευγω τωρα για καταγγελια. Πολυ τους ανεχτηκα

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μπορεί να έχουν κάποια οδηγία να μην γίνονται φορητότητες από CYTA προς Vodafone και αυτό να δυσκολεύει την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Δε νομίζω. Την ημέρα που έκανα τη φορητότητα στη Vodafone, έχει "πέσει" το site τους νωρίτερα και μάλιστα για ώρες. Όταν επανήλθε το site και έκανα την αίτηση, στο email μου ήρθε η παραγγελία, με ένα κενό μήνυμα!  :Blink:  Δεν υπήρχαν στοιχεία, δεν υπήρχε συμβόλαιο, δεν υπήρχε τίποτα...

Μου τα έστειλε μερικές μέρες μετά, ένας υπάλληλος της εταιρίας. Το ωραίο είναι ότι η Vodafone μου λέει ότι δε μπορεί να ακυρώσει την αίτηση, λόγω του συστημικού προβλήματος! Τουλάχιστον να μου την ακυρωνε, να πήγαινα στον ΟΤΕ με την καινούρια προσφορά (50 Mbps + μερικά τηλέφωνα με 31,7€)... 

Θα τους ενοχλώ συνέχεια και τέλος της εβδομάδας φεύγει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Θα χάσω τον αριθμό με τις βλακείες τους...

----------


## stelakis1914

Καλά κάνεις και δεν επαναπαύεσαι και στην θέση σου θα ανησυχούσα πολύ. Σε εμένα η φορητότητα ολοκληρώθηκε έπειτα από 24 ώρες από την αποστολή του αιτήματος.

----------


## divinitygr

εστειλα την καταγγελια πριν καμια ωρα. τους πηρα τηλ, την εχουν λαβει αλλα
ελεγαν κατι χαζα στη μανα ( ειναι στο ονομα της και ηθελαν να της μιλησουν ) 
οτι θα επικοινωνησουν μαζι σας σε 3 μερες γιατι πρεπει να το αρχειοθετησουν κτλ ! 
αν παρω τωρα σε αλλη εταιρια για προσφορα θα χω θεμα ? 

υγ. στην αρχη μου ειπαν οτι επρεπε να παρω στο τηλ καταγγελιων και μετα να τους τα στειλω.
τους ειπα πως δε το αναφερουν στις ανακοινωσεις τους και καπου κολλησε. οτι να ναι πραγματικα. κριμα

----------


## infamous2456

Γενικά καθυστερεί η CYTA, εμένα για να εξετάσουν το αιτημα καταγγελίας σύμβασης περασαν σχεδον 10 μερες, ενω σε OTE μόλις 2. 
Μια άλλη ερώτηση, σε πόσες μέρες ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεση VDSL αφότου παραλάβατε τον νέο εξοπλισμό σε όσους αναβάθμισαν απο ADSL?

----------


## elricirish

Αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό πρόβλημα με την Cyta και τους DNS της στο ρούτερ ADB. Σε κάθε επικοινωνία (εδώ και 4 μήνες) η μόνη λύση που μου προτείνουν είναι να κάνω επαναφορά στο ρούτερ και ξαναστησιμο Κάτι που είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρο γιατί έχω πολλές πόρτες ανοιχτές. Το πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι  που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ αλλά η εταιρεία δεν το αλλάζει. Πλέον όμως η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει (ανά δύο μέρες επαναφου) και η ταχύτητα έπεσε από 12300 kbps στα 10454kbps και σε επικοινωνία που είχα ήταν ότι θα το ψάξουν. Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω?

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό πρόβλημα με την Cyta και τους DNS της στο ρούτερ ADB. Σε κάθε επικοινωνία (εδώ και 4 μήνες) η μόνη λύση που μου προτείνουν είναι να κάνω επαναφορά στο ρούτερ και ξαναστησιμο Κάτι που είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρο γιατί έχω πολλές πόρτες ανοιχτές. Το πρόβλημα το έχουν και άλλοι  που έχουν το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ αλλά η εταιρεία δεν το αλλάζει. Πλέον όμως η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει (ανά δύο μέρες επαναφου) και η ταχύτητα έπεσε από 12300 kbps στα 10454kbps και σε επικοινωνία που είχα ήταν ότι θα το ψάξουν. Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω?


πάρε ένα ρουτεράκι σκέτο, βάλε το adb σε bridge για την τηλεφωνία και καθάρισες.

----------


## elricirish

> πάρε ένα ρουτεράκι σκέτο, βάλε το adb σε bridge για την τηλεφωνία και καθάρισες.


Αυτό θα λύσει μόνο το πρόβλημα με τους DNS της CYTA που έχει το ADB. Δεν θα λύσει την ξαφνική πτώση ταχύτητας γύρω στα 2Μbps.

----------


## divinitygr

> Αυτό θα λύσει μόνο το πρόβλημα με τους DNS της CYTA που έχει το ADB. Δεν θα λύσει την ξαφνική πτώση ταχύτητας γύρω στα 2Μbps.


Ξαφνικη πτωση ειχα και εγω σε zte, 
πρεπει να ναι θεμα δικτυου.
Σε επικοινωνια με τον παροχο ενημερωθηκα πως δε βλεπουν καποιο προβλημα. Τοσο αντεχει η περιοχη μου !
Απο 10mb επεσα στα 8 πριν κατι μηνες και πλεον κλειδωνω στα 6... κολλαει μεχρι και το youtube.

Δεχτηκα προσφορα της wind χθες για 50mb στα 28€ και περιμενω τα συμβολαια Παρασκευη.
Αν ειναι μαγκες ας μου κανουν αντιπροσφορα να μεινω

----------


## elricirish

> Ξαφνικη πτωση ειχα και εγω σε zte, 
> πρεπει να ναι θεμα δικτυου.
> Σε επικοινωνια με τον παροχο ενημερωθηκα πως δε βλεπουν καποιο προβλημα. Τοσο αντεχει η περιοχη μου !
> Απο 10mb επεσα στα 8 πριν κατι μηνες και πλεον κλειδωνω στα 6... κολλαει μεχρι και το youtube.
> 
> Δεχτηκα προσφορα της wind χθες για 50mb στα 28€ και περιμενω τα συμβολαια Παρασκευη.
> Αν ειναι μαγκες ας μου κανουν αντιπροσφορα να μεινω


Είσαι τυχερός. Εγώ στην Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης δεν έχω ακόμα δυνατότητα vdsl. Ήδη ψάχνω εταιρεία για να φύγω.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Είσαι τυχερός. Εγώ στην Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης δεν έχω ακόμα δυνατότητα vdsl. Ήδη ψάχνω εταιρεία για να φύγω.


Για VDSL στην Κάτω Τούμπα θα πρέπει να περιμένεις την Vodafone Q3/2019. Την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία πολύ δύσκολα θα την πιάσουν.

Από όσα γράφεις μάλλον δεν είσαι κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο της Παπάφη. Η μόνη εναλλακτική σου είναι η HCN αν βέβαια έχει δίκτυο στην γειτονιά σου.

----------


## elricirish

> Για VDSL στην Κάτω Τούμπα θα πρέπει να περιμένεις την Vodafone Q3/2019. Την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία πολύ δύσκολα θα την πιάσουν.
> 
> Από όσα γράφεις μάλλον δεν είσαι κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο της Παπάφη. Η μόνη εναλλακτική σου είναι η HCN αν βέβαια έχει δίκτυο στην γειτονιά σου.


Είμαι στην ανατολικής Θράκης 150, σε ευθεία είμαι λιγότερο από 1000μετρα από το αστικό κέντρο της Παπάφη. Όσο ψάξιμο και αν έχω κάνει, όντως μόνο η HCN είναι λύση μέχρι τώρα για fiber αλλά μαζί με τηλεφωνία (που την χρειάζομαι) ξεφεύγει αρκετά σε σχέση με αυτά που δίνω τώρα (19€)

----------


## stelakis1914

Off Topic


		Ακριβώς από κάτω σου μένω εγώ! Η HCN δίνει μια καλή ποιότητα στην παροχή internet που πρέπει να την πληρώσεις λίγο παραπάνω. Αν είναι στις προτεραιότητες σου αυτό, κάνεις την μικρή οικονομική υπέρβαση. 

Για την τηλεφωνία μπορείς να πας σε VoIP provider. Οι περισσότεροι είναι με χρονοχρέωση αλλά έχει και κάποιους που είναι με πακέτα χρόνου.

----------


## elricirish

Off Topic


		ωπ, γεια σου ρε γείτονα. Τι θα γίνει με τη γειτονιά μας ρε συ. Τοοοσο κοντά σε αστικό κέντρο αλλά τα καφάο παραμένουν προ εικοσαετίας.

----------


## stelakis1914

Off Topic


		Αν μέναμε κάτω από την Παπάφη θα μας έπαιρνε ο ΟΤΕ. Τώρα δυστυχώς μας ανέλαβε η Vodafone. 

Προσωπικά βγήκα από το σύστημα DSL περνώντας σε FTTH & VoIP τηλεφωνία. Για την ώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## to Pontiki

> Αυτό θα λύσει μόνο το πρόβλημα με τους DNS της CYTA που έχει το ADB. Δεν θα λύσει την ξαφνική πτώση ταχύτητας γύρω στα 2Μbps.


Εγώ μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο συγχρονιζα στα 13 και σταδιακά έφτασα στα 8 και κάτι τις τελευταίες μέρες! Η Cyta-Vodafone όμως το θεωρεί φυσιολογικό...
Περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα η οποία ήταν προγραμματισμένη για Q3/2018, πήρε παράταση για Q4/2018 αλλά φτάσαμε στο 2019 και ακόμη τίποτα...
Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω τη nictech αν και φοβάμαι λίγο το ασύρματο για ping και σταθερότητα!

----------


## galotzas

Καλησπερα. Μπαινωντας στο interface του modem παρατηρω πως ολες οι ρυθμισεις εχουν γινει reset ενω ταυτοχρονα ειμαι συνδεδεμενος κανονικα χωρις να εχει γινει διακοπη...  

 

Μηπως το εχει παρατηρησει και καποιος αλλος?

----------


## paanos

Επαναφορά και σε κωδικους Wifi κλπ; Όπως τα δείχνει έτσι μάλλον αποσυγχρονισμος είναι αν δεν έχουν χαθεί άλλες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## galotzas

Ουτε restart δεν εκανε... Βγηκε απο το ρευμα και εστρωσε!

----------


## Tem

Μετά από ένα δίμηνο πολλών προβλημάτων με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και πτώση ταχύτητας κατά 10Mbps περίπου, αποχώρησα από τη Cyta. Ήμουν στη Cyta τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια. Το τελευταίο διάστημα πήγαινε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Παλιότερα ελάχιστες φορές είχα κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## divinitygr

Με πηραν χθες για να με ρωτησουν για την καταγγελια που ειχα κανει.

Μεταξυ αλλων μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl δε μπορουν να δουν γιατι ενοποιουν το δικτυο τους με τη βονταφον και θα το πραξουν οταν αυτο ολοκληρωθει

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Παίρνω την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, να ρωτήσω αν η Cyta θα μου κόψει τη γραμμή τέλη του μήνα, λόγω της καταγγελίας και της μη ολοκλήρωσης της φορητότητας. Μου λέει εκείνη να πάρω το 2155005999 ή το -98. 

Παίρνω το 21550059998, που είδα ότι είχα και 2 κλήσεις πριν από μέρες και μου λένε ότι το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει σε 1,5 μήνα και μου έκαναν προσφορά Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 24άρι ίντερνετ με 19€! Ό,τι να 'ναι, πραγματικά...  :onetooth:  

Παίρνω μετά το -99, που είναι το τμήμα ακυρώσεων και δεν απαντάει κανείς, μόνο κάνει τουτ-τουτ... Το κλείσανε το μαγαζάκι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με πηραν χθες για να με ρωτησουν για την καταγγελια που ειχα κανει.
> 
> Μεταξυ αλλων μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl δε μπορουν να δουν γιατι ενοποιουν το δικτυο τους με τη βονταφον και θα το πραξουν οταν αυτο ολοκληρωθει


Aπό ποιο τηλέφωνο σε πήραν;

----------


## divinitygr

> Aπό ποιο τηλέφωνο σε πήραν;


Απο το 998...

Μου καναν προσφορα για 24αρα, με απεριοριστα σταθερα / υπεραστικα / κινητα cyta και 300 λεπτα προς ολα τα κινητα στα 16.75€ ! 

Καλη προσφορα αλλα τι να την κανω ?

Το ιντερνετ με ενδιαφερει και κλειδωνω καπου στα 6 τωρα. Δε παλευετε.

Οταν ενοποιηθουμε μου λεει και δωσουμε, 9€ παραπανω θα ναι για 50αρα. Τελικη δλδ 25.75€

Ευχαριστω τους λεω αλλα δε θα παρω, κανω υπομονη απο 1/12

Υγ. Εσυ αναρωτιεσαι αν θα μας το κοψουν τελη του μηνα. Εγω σκεφτομαι αλλο. Αν ενεργοποιηθουμε στο νεο παροχο Φεβρουαριο, πχ 2/2 κτλ, δε πιστευω να χουμε ρητρα γτ χασαμε την προθεσμια και καλα ?

Δεν εχω ιδεα πως πανε αυτα, ουτε ξερω ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθω. 11 με 18 ημερολογιακες μου ειπαν και βλεπω πως ειμαι οριακα

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Απο το 998...
> 
> Μου καναν προσφορα για 24αρα, με απεριοριστα σταθερα / υπεραστικα / κινητα cyta και 300 λεπτα προς ολα τα κινητα στα 16.75€ ! 
> 
> Καλη προσφορα αλλα τι να την κανω ?
> 
> Το ιντερνετ με ενδιαφερει και κλειδωνω καπου στα 6 τωρα. Δε παλευετε.
> 
> Οταν ενοποιηθουμε μου λεει και δωσουμε, 9€ παραπανω θα ναι για 50αρα. Τελικη δλδ 25.75€
> ...


Από 1η Φεβρουαρίου, ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι θα γίνει... Ούτως ή άλλως, μου είπαν από τη Cyta ότι το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 9/3. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν μέσα Απριλίου, γιατί είχε αργήσει η ενεργοποίηση και σε αυτή... Τεσπα... Οπότε μπορώ να περιμένω 1,5 μήνα ακόμα και να φύγω δωρεάν, χωρίς την καταγγελία, αν τελικά το συμβόλαιο με τη Vodafone ακυρωθεί λόγω παρέλευσης 60 ημερών (3/2)...

Με βλέπω μετά για Nova 2Play+ VDSL στα 28€ και κάτι.

----------


## divinitygr

> Με βλέπω μετά για Nova 2Play+ VDSL στα 28€ και κάτι.


28€ εκλεισα στη wind που εχει και το καφαο μου ( προσφορα site ) χωρις δωρεαν χρονο ομως - 50mb
Οποτε αν δε μου τα πουν καλα και κανουν αυξησεις καποια στιγμη, βλεπω και πραττω αναλογως χαχα

----------


## alive

Διαδωστε αδέρφια.

Πήγα στη vodaphone για να διακόψω τη cyta λόγω αυξήσεων και μου είπαν ότι θά χάσω τον αριθμό λόγω επειδή φεύγω πρόωρα

Γελοιοι

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Διαδωστε αδέρφια.
> 
> Πήγα στη vodaphone για να διακόψω τη cyta λόγω αυξήσεων και μου είπαν ότι θά χάσω τον αριθμό λόγω επειδή φεύγω πρόωρα
> 
> Γελοιοι


Αν πήγες να διακόψεις τη σύνδεση, λογικό να χάσεις τον αριθμό... Αφού θα μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσία. 

Εκτός κι αν γράφεις κάτι λάθος...

----------


## alive

> Αν πήγες να διακόψεις τη σύνδεση, λογικό να χάσεις τον αριθμό... Αφού θα μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσία. 
> 
> Εκτός κι αν γράφεις κάτι λάθος...


Πήρα προσφορά από wind

----------


## divinitygr

Προσωπικα, χασω η οχι τον αριθμο δε μ απασχολει. 
Ουτε κουμπωμενο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω στο ρουτερ.

Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι πως υπεγραψα στη wind με ημ/νια 9/1 και εως αυτη τη στιγμη, 22/1 
δεν εχω λαβει κανενα τηλεφωνημα απο το τμημα φορητοτητας της cyta !

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πήρα προσφορά από wind


Τότε θα εννοείς ότι έκανες καταγγελία σύμβασης στη Cyta...

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσωπικα, χασω η οχι τον αριθμο δε μ απασχολει. 
> Ουτε κουμπωμενο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω στο ρουτερ.
> 
> Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι πως υπεγραψα στη wind με ημ/νια 9/1 και εως αυτη τη στιγμη, 22/1 
> δεν εχω λαβει κανενα τηλεφωνημα απο το τμημα φορητοτητας της cyta !


Η δική μου φορητότητα προχωράει. Την Παρασκευή η Vodafone έλυσε το συστημικο πρόβλημα (1,5 μήνα μετά την αίτηση!) και σήμερα έλαβα SMS ότι μου έχουν στείλει ρούτερ. Απλά περιμένω την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Πιστεύω να είναι πριν το τέλος του μήνα...

----------


## divinitygr

> Η δική μου φορητότητα προχωράει


Σε πηραν απο το τμημα φορητοτητας της cyta ? Αν ναι, στις ποσες μερες ? 
Πηρα εγω πριν λιγο τη wind και μου πε οτι προχωραει και η δικη μου, περιμενουν τη φορητοτητα και θα εχω sms μεσα στη βδομαδα. Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε πηραν απο το τμημα φορητοτητας της cyta ? Αν ναι, στις ποσες μερες ? 
> Πηρα εγω πριν λιγο τη wind και μου πε οτι προχωραει και η δικη μου, περιμενουν τη φορητοτητα και θα εχω sms μεσα στη βδομαδα. Αντε να δουμε...


Δε με πήρε κανείς. Όχι προς το παρόν...

----------


## divinitygr

Υποτιθετε πως πρωτα παιρνουν τηλ απ τη cyta για να δουν οτι οντως δεχεσαι τη φορητοτητα και καλα, και μετα παιρνεις sms για παραλαβη εξοπλισμου.
Αν οχι ως τελος βδομαδας, την αλλη θα σαι οκ πιστευω αφου παιρνεις ρουτερ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Υποτιθετε πως πρωτα παιρνουν τηλ απ τη cyta για να δουν οτι οντως δεχεσαι τη φορητοτητα και καλα, και μετα παιρνεις sms για παραλαβη εξοπλισμου.
> Αν οχι ως τελος βδομαδας, την αλλη θα σαι οκ πιστευω αφου παιρνεις ρουτερ


Ανάσταση! Το ωραίο είναι ότι ακόμα δε μου έχει έρθει SMS, με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...  :onetooth:

----------


## trd64

Όταν ενοποιηθούν τα συστήματα με την vodafone και πλέων οι συμβάσεις ή  υποστήριξη γίνεται από την vodafone μπορώ να ζητήσω να φύγω; Εγώ την σύμβαση την έκανα με την cyta και πουθενά στη σύμβαση δεν λέει κάτι σχετικό με vodafone.
Ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα. Αυτή είναι η πιο εύκολη και ανώδυνη αποδέσμευση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ.

----------


## SkyNet

> Όταν ενοποιηθούν τα συστήματα με την vodafone και πλέων οι συμβάσεις ή  υποστήριξη γίνεται από την vodafone μπορώ να ζητήσω να φύγω; Εγώ την σύμβαση την έκανα με την cyta και πουθενά στη σύμβαση δεν λέει κάτι σχετικό με vodafone.
> Ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα. Αυτή είναι η πιο εύκολη και ανώδυνη αποδέσμευση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ.


Αν σου προσφέρουν τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες με τα ίδια χρήματα ποιος ο λόγος να φύγεις;

----------


## ironfist

> Ανάσταση! Το ωραίο είναι ότι ακόμα δε μου έχει έρθει SMS, με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης...


Το ρούτερ το παίρνεις τις μέρες που λένε. Αν έχεις κάνει συμβόλαιο και για τηλεόραση, εκεί αρχίζει το μεγάλο γέλιο...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Λοιπόν, μετά από σχεδόν 50 μέρες αναμονή, από σήμερα είμαι συνδρομητής Vodafone. Ήθελα να φύγω από τη Cyta πριν να γίνει η συγχώνευση, ώστε να γλιτώσω από τα τραγικά συστήματά της...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hasta la vista!  :One thumb up:

----------


## galotzas

Ετσι και αλλιως απο τα συστηματα της vodafone περναμε και εμεις πλεον. Αντε καλη αρχη

----------


## stelakis1914

Άντε καλορίζικος ο νέος ISP! Ελπίζω να σε δικαιώσει η επιλογή σου κυρίως για την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξες.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Άντε καλορίζικος ο νέος ISP! Ελπίζω να σε δικαιώσει η επιλογή σου κυρίως για την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξες.


Ευχαριστώ. Μακάρι να γλιτώσετε και οι υπόλοιποι.  :onetooth:

----------


## divinitygr

> Ευχαριστώ. Μακάρι να γλιτώσετε και οι υπόλοιποι.


Καλομελετα και ερχεται.
Πηρα sms την Τεταρτη οτι εστειλαν ρουτερ. 
Λογικα σημερα παραλαμβανω και σε λιγες μερες ειμαι και εγω κομπλε.
( Ελπιζω να περασω ΣΚ σε νεο παροχο αν και το κοβω χλωμο )

Θα το γραψω ομως για μια ακομα φορα γιατι στεναχωριεμαι ειλικρινα.
Ειναι κριμα γι αυτη την εταιρια. 
Μεχρι να την παρει η βοντα ηταν απιστευτη, ουτε που μου παιρνουσε απ το μυαλο οτι μπορει μια μερα να φυγω. Κριμα

----------


## matelas

Παρατήρησα ότι βλέπω το δίκτυο της cyta περνώντας μέσα από την vodafone. Έγινε ενοποίηση δικτύου;



```
Tracing route to cyta.gr [78.87.2.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  80.106.125.100
  3    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  patr-asr99a-agri-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.229.9]
  4    23 ms    23 ms    24 ms  79.128.224.161
  5    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  vodafone-2.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.32]
  6    25 ms    24 ms    24 ms  62.38.93.221
  7    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  gigaeth00-01.ath03.core.hol.gr [62.38.36.38]
  8    25 ms    24 ms    25 ms  46-126-6.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.6]
  9    25 ms    24 ms    25 ms  178-100-132.dynamic.cyta.gr [178.59.100.132]
 10    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  178-100-132.dynamic.cyta.gr [178.59.100.132]
 11    25 ms    24 ms    25 ms  78-2-90.itr.cyta.gr [78.87.2.90]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## galotzas

Εδω και 15 μερες περιπου

----------


## YAziDis

Εχετε προχειρο το τηλεφωνι που παιρνετε στη cyta για προσφορες; Καποιοι ειχατε αναφερει για κατι προσφορες με 16€ και ενδιαφερεται συγγενικο προσωπο..

----------


## terko

> Εχετε προχειρο το τηλεφωνι που παιρνετε στη cyta για προσφορες; Καποιοι ειχατε αναφερει για κατι προσφορες με 16€ και ενδιαφερεται συγγενικο προσωπο..


2155005998

----------


## SfH

> Παρατήρησα ότι βλέπω το δίκτυο της cyta περνώντας μέσα από την vodafone. Έγινε ενοποίηση δικτύου;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to cyta.gr [78.87.2.90]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
> ...


Δεν είναι κάποια ιδιαίτερη ενοποίηση, απλά έκοψαν τη διασύνδεση με grix και έβαλαν τη Vodafone σαν transit. Πιο πιθανό θεωρώ at the end of the day να προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν migrate τους πελάτες στο δίκτυο της Vodafone, παρά να μπλέξουν με ενοποίηση, τη στιγμή που η Vodafone θαρρώ έχει το capacity να τους εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## paanos

Το σίγουρο είναι πως θα γίνει μεταφορά των πελατών στα συστήματα της Vodafone, ώστε να έχουν ένα σύστημα στην σταθερή. Τις IP της Cyta λογικά θα τις απορροφήσει η Vodafone όταν τελειώσει η ενοποίηση.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το σίγουρο είναι πως θα γίνει μεταφορά των πελατών στα συστήματα της Vodafone, ώστε να έχουν ένα σύστημα στην σταθερή. Τις IP της Cyta λογικά θα τις απορροφήσει η Vodafone όταν τελειώσει η ενοποίηση.


Το πιθανότερο είναι να γίνει αυτό, αλλά δεν ήθελα να ρισκάρω να παραμείνω στα συστήματα της Cyta... Άσε που στην ίδια τιμή, πήρα καλύτερο πρόγραμμα από τη Vodafone!

Στη Cyta μπορεί να είχα 50αρι VDSL, αλλά έπιανε μόνο 36, ενώ παλιότερα με τη Vodafone έπιανα 45...  :Thumb down: 

Υ.Γ. Το αστείο είναι, ότι τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έκανα restart το ρούτερ τουλάχιστον 5 φορές την ημέρα, ώστε να μου δίνει άλλη IP η Cyta και να τη βαθμολογώ με 1 αστέρι στο Ookla Speedtest και να μειώσω τη μέση βαθμολογία της... Τώρα θα πάρει αυτές τις IP η Vodafone!  :onetooth:

----------


## Godian

> Εχετε προχειρο το τηλεφωνι που παιρνετε στη cyta για προσφορες; Καποιοι ειχατε αναφερει για κατι προσφορες με 16€ και ενδιαφερεται συγγενικο προσωπο..


Εγώ φίλε μου 16.30€ με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 λεπτά σε κινητά. Έπαθα πλάκα

----------


## YAziDis

Απο Δευτερα θα παρει τηλεφωνο ο ξαδερφος και θα δω τι θα του πουνε. Τον αλλο μηνα του ληγει το συμβολαιο. Εσεις ποσο καιρο πριν ή μετα πηρατε;

----------


## Godian

> Απο Δευτερα θα παρει τηλεφωνο ο ξαδερφος και θα δω τι θα του πουνε. Τον αλλο μηνα του ληγει το συμβολαιο. Εσεις ποσο καιρο πριν ή μετα πηρατε;


Παίρνεις την ημέρα που λήγει

----------


## vaspater

τι πρεπει να κανω ωστε σε αυτη τη γραμμη να μην εχω προβληματα buffering σε iptv?

----------


## bill27

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201365
> 
> τι πρεπει να κανω ωστε σε αυτη τη γραμμη να μην εχω προβληματα buffering σε iptv?


Η ταχυτητα που εχεις φτανει και περισευει για να βλεπεις ip tv αλλα το θεμα ειναι απο που βλεπεις και ποσοι βλεπουν .Συνηθως τα κολληματα που υπαρχουν στο buffering ειναι λογω των πολλων ατομων που το βλεπουν αλλα και των servers που δεν αντεχουν τοσους χρηστες

----------


## GregoirX23

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201365
> 
> τι πρεπει να κανω ωστε σε αυτη τη γραμμη να μην εχω προβληματα buffering σε iptv?


Όχι ότι θα κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά...
Τη γραμμή σου σταθερή τη βλέπω & μπορείς να ζητήσεις να κατεβάσουν το snr στο 6...να κερδίσεις κανα ~1.5m, και αν έχεις προβλήματα ζητάς να στο πάνε εκεί που ήταν πριν..bytheway έχουμε τα ίδια στατιστικά γραμμής περίπου..έχω snr6 και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το voip. Τη γραμμή τη χρησιμοποιούν πολλά άτομα; μήπως μπουκώνει και κάνει buffering. 
Επίσης το εργοστασιακό password του wifi το έχεις αλλάξει; Αν όχι καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις κάποιο δικό σου..
Α! και να μη ξεχάσω...έχουμε αποκλείσει ότι για το buffering  δεν φταίει το pc ε; π.χ video σε ψηλές αναλύσεις 1080+... 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό θα ήταν αν σε ταλαιπωρεί αρκετά το θέμα που έχεις, ίσως να άνοιγες δικό σου topic..

----------


## Atheros

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ :
Για τους πελάτες σταθερής CYTA, με σκοπό την μετάβαση σε Vodafone, δίνει πρόγραμμα με VDSL 50Mbps,απεριόριστα σταθερά. 360΄ προς κινητά, modem router δωρεάν νέας γενιάς,24 μηνη δέσμευση, στα 25 €/μήνα ή 23€/μήνα άν συνδυαστεί με κάποιο συμβόλαιο σε κινητό.Τέλη ενεργοποίησης VDSL δε ρώτησα αν έχει.Την προσφορά μου την έδωσαν σε κατάστημα Vodafone.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ :
> Για τους πελάτες σταθερής CYTA, με σκοπό την μετάβαση σε Vodafone, δίνει πρόγραμμα με VDSL 50Mbps,απεριόριστα σταθερά. 360΄ προς κινητά, modem router δωρεάν νέας γενιάς,24 μηνη δέσμευση, στα 25 €/μήνα ή 23€/μήνα άν συνδυαστεί με κάποιο συμβόλαιο σε κινητό.Τέλη ενεργοποίησης VDSL δε ρώτησα αν έχει.Την προσφορά μου την έδωσαν σε κατάστημα Vodafone.


Μάλλον βιάστηκα να φύγω.  :Laughing:  

Όμως, η Vodafone στην περιοχή μου δίνει μόνο 30 Mbps για κάποιο λόγο, οπότε μικρό το κακό...

Υ.Γ. Γιατί όμως δίνει τέτοια τιμή; Μήπως μπορούν να πάνε όλοι σε όποια εταιρεία θέλουν, όταν γίνει η συγχώνευση;  :Thinking:

----------


## Godian

Πολλά λεφτά τα 25€ το μήνα για εμένα πάντως

----------


## dimangelid

> Πολλά λεφτά τα 25€ το μήνα για εμένα πάντως


Συγγνώμη, θεωρείς πολλά τα 25 ευρώ/μήνα για VDSL 50Mbps με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά σε κινητά;; Πόσο το θες, με 5 ευρώ;

Και λίγα είναι τα 25 ευρώ με τόσες παροχές.

----------


## Godian

> Συγγνώμη, θεωρείς πολλά τα 25 ευρώ/μήνα για VDSL 50Mbps με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά σε κινητά;; Πόσο το θες, με 5 ευρώ;
> 
> Και λίγα είναι τα 25 ευρώ με τόσες παροχές.


 ναι φυσικά είναι πολλά από τη στιγμή που πουλάνε αέρα

----------


## dimangelid

> ναι φυσικά είναι πολλά από τη στιγμή που πουλάνε αέρα


Από που προκύπτει ότι πουλάνε αέρα;

Σου δίνουν κάποιες παροχές και τις χρησιμοποιείς; Ναι.

Πρέπει να πληρώσουν τον βρόχο στον ΟΤΕ, τους υπαλλήλους τους, τα κυκλώματά τους, την συντήρηση του εξοπλισμού τους, ΦΠΑ, φόρους και πόσα άλλα που δεν έγραψα; Ναι.

Πως θα πληρωθούν  όλα αυτά αν στο πουλήσουν εσένα με λιγότερα από 25 ευρώ;

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική σου  . Αν θες φθηνότερα, ψάξε για ADSL με κανα 16αρι τον μήνα. Αν έχεις παραπάνω απαιτήσεις, τότε αναγκαστικά θα πληρώσεις και παραπάνω. Δεν γίνεται πουθενά να τα έχουμε όλα....

----------


## galotzas

Λιγοτερο απο 25 το μηνα για 50άρα  vdsl? Που ειναι να παω και γω

----------


## eg29

Όταν αποχώρησα από την cyta λογω τιμολογιακων αλλαγών πριν 2 μήνες  με πηραν τηλέφωνο κ μου δώσαν όντως τα παραπάνω από την vodafone στα 24,7€ 50vdsl + κλησεις.
Βέβαια είχα ζητήσει ήδη προσφορά πριν φύγω αλλά δεν δίναν vdsl στην περιοχή μου, όταν υπέγραψα στην wind ηταν πλέον αργά γι αυτούς.

----------


## Atheros

> Όταν αποχώρησα από την cyta λογω τιμολογιακων αλλαγών πριν 2 μήνες  με πηραν τηλέφωνο κ μου δώσαν όντως τα παραπάνω από την vodafone στα 24,7€ 50vdsl + κλησεις.
> Βέβαια είχα ζητήσει ήδη προσφορά πριν φύγω αλλά δεν δίναν vdsl στην περιοχή μου, όταν υπέγραψα στην wind ηταν πλέον αργά γι αυτούς.


Η wind τι προσφορά σου έδωσε και υπέγραψες; Vdsl με πόσα χρήματα;καινούριες συνδέσεις ή αναβαθμίσεις vdsl δεν δίνει πλέον η cyta, το τμήμα προσφορών ενημερώνει αν πάρεις για προσφορά, λόγω της επικείμενης συγχώνευσης με voda.

----------


## eg29

Vdsl 100 που εδινε στο σαιτ της με 35€ πριν κανα διμηνο

----------


## NexTiN

Μετά μην απορούμε γιατί πουλήθηκε η Cyta...

----------


## Atheros

> Μετά μην απορούμε γιατί πουλήθηκε η Cyta...


Σώπα κι εσύ... Θα τραβήξω μια εικονική φορητότητα στη wind,και θα μου δώσουν το 50άρι με φουλ έξτρα παροχές στα 19,90€....Θα τους κοστίζει 19€....θα έχουν και 0,90€ κέρδος!

----------


## NexTiN

> Σώπα κι εσύ... Θα τραβήξω μια εικονική φορητότητα στη wind,και θα μου δώσουν το 50άρι με φουλ έξτρα παροχές στα 19,90€....Θα τους κοστίζει 19€....θα έχουν και 0,90€ κέρδος!


Ε, τι?? Χρειάζονται παραπάνω?? Αέρα πουλάνε...

----------


## Cosmonaut

Βέβαια τότε δεν θα πρέπει να παραπονιέστε όταν θα παίρνετε την τεχνική υποστήριξη/εξυπηρέτηση που θα σας προσφέρουν τα 0,90 κέρδους.

----------


## Godian

Γιατί μόνο από το ίντερνετ βγάζουν λεφτά;;

- - - Updated - - -

Γιατί μόνο από το ίντερνετ βγάζουν λεφτά;;
Απο τη στιγμή που είναι καρτέλ και δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός στις τιμές και στις παροχές ναι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά

----------


## sdikr

> Σώπα κι εσύ... Θα τραβήξω μια εικονική φορητότητα στη wind,και θα μου δώσουν το 50άρι με φουλ έξτρα παροχές στα 19,90€....Θα τους κοστίζει 19€....θα έχουν και 0,90€ κέρδος!


Την τακτική του να πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους, μόνοι τους την ξεκινήσανε και την συνεχίζουν,  ο πελάτης φυσικά και θα ψάξει το φθηνότερο

----------


## ironfist

> Βέβαια τότε δεν θα πρέπει να παραπονιέστε όταν θα παίρνετε την τεχνική υποστήριξη/εξυπηρέτηση που θα σας προσφέρουν τα 0,90 κέρδους.


Τελείως λάθος λογική, γιατί οι εταιρείες επιλέγουν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πελάτης να γνωρίζει τα εσωτερικά θέματα της κάθε εταιρείας.

----------


## to Pontiki

Τα πράγματα είναι κάπως διαφορετικά. Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια η Κύπρος έστελνε τα εκατομμύρια κάθε χρόνο και κανείς δεν σκεφτόταν την κερδοφορία! Μετά έκατσε το Δ.Ν.Τ στην Κύπρο και σιγά σιγά κόπηκε η μετάγγιση. Ώσπου φτάσαμε στο πωλητήριο!

----------


## Cosmonaut

> Τελείως λάθος λογική, γιατί οι εταιρείες επιλέγουν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πελάτης να γνωρίζει τα εσωτερικά θέματα της κάθε εταιρείας.


Η τελείως λάθος λογική για μένα είναι να επιλέγεις την φθηνότερη τιμή στο 3ο δεκαδικό αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## ironfist

> Η τελείως λάθος λογική για μένα είναι να επιλέγεις την φθηνότερη τιμή στο 3ο δεκαδικό αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα.


Όποιος το κάνει αυτό είναι αστείος. Άλλο να κοιτάς να κάνεις οικονομία κι άλλο η υπερβολή π.χ του ,99.
(Εννοείται πως είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα και πολυδιάστατο)

----------


## sakisvele

..εμενα δεν με εχουν παρει τηλεφωνο ακομα με 2 αριθμους που εχω και 3ωρες κιν+ 7mbs δινω 30 ευρω.
Ποσα θα μου πουν? εχει καποιος παρει προσφορα απο CYTA?

----------


## 1oneway

^^^^
Εγώ από τη CYTA έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένος (την έχω μόνο για τηλεφωνία τώρα πια), αλλά δε θεωρώ ότι θα πάρουν ποτέ τηλ οι ίδιοι.

Πιστεύω ότι εμείς οι πελάτες πρέπει να κάνουμε σχετικές κρούσεις προς την εταιρεία.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Δύο ερωτησεις και από μένα (έχω 50/5) :
> 
> α) η γραμμή στο down πετάει, τελικιάζει συνεχώς στα ~5,5 ΜΒ/sec και τη λιώνω σε 4k Netflix . Μου τα χαλάει στο up όμως, που κατα καιρούς είναι τραγική. Ανεβαζω με 5-10 KB/sec σε Dropbox, Microsoft Drive, Gmail, Hotmail και όχι μόνο, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ αλλού τη γραμμή, ενώ σε speedests μου βγάζει 45/0,2 mbps . Εχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο θέμα; συγχρονιζω καθαρα στα 49.999/4.998
> 
> β) το KV μου επιτέλους εγινε vectored και θελω να αναβαθμίσω είτε σε 100 είτε σε 200 Mbps. Δίνει κάτι τέτοιο η Cyta;
> 
> να και τα στατιστικά μου, σίγουρα σηκώνω 100αρα (αλλά όχι 200αρα; ή μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι με διαφορετικό vectoring profile; ) :
> 
> 
> ...


Επανέρχομαι. Τελικά ηταν θεμα του firmware του router, που εχει γνωστο ( ;;;; ) bug με throttling στο upload. Για κάποιο λόγο που κανείς ποτέ δεν κατάλαβε, δεν εχουν ενημερωθει τα ZTE routers της Cyta αυτόματα από τη Cyta, αλλά πρέπει κάπως να βρεις εσυ ο ίδιος ότι αυτο ειναι το πρόβλημα (με πήρε κανα χρόνο για να το βρω) και να ζητησεις να σου κάνουν εκείνοι firmware upgrade, γιατί η Cyta δεν εχει εναν ftp server να κατεβαζουμε τα latest firmwares και να τα φλασάρουμε με δική μας ευθυνη. Τέλος πάντων, όλα καλά πλέον. Μπορουμε να το βάλουμε σε κάποιο pinned post για όσους εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

Η γραμμη μόνιμα τελικιάζει, με ταχυτητες *κατεβάσματος* 46/4,6 Mbps όλη τη μερα. Εκλεισα 13 μήνες στη Cyta και μένουν ακόμα 11 για τη λήξη του συμβολαίου μου. Θα ηθελα να ανανεωσω με αναβάθμιση σε 100αρα ή και 200αρα. Για την 50αρα με απεριοριστες αστικες/υπεραστικές (και 120 λεπτα για κινητα, νομιζω) δίνω 29 ευρω. Εχω ελπίδως να πάρω την 100αρα με 35-40 ευρω ή την 200αρα με 40-45 ευρω αραγε; για την 200αρα θα έδινα μέχρι 50 ευρω το μηνα, αρκεί να εχω αντιστοιχα άψoγη απόδοση γραμμης 24/7.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ :
> Για τους πελάτες σταθερής CYTA, με σκοπό την μετάβαση σε Vodafone, δίνει πρόγραμμα με VDSL 50Mbps,απεριόριστα σταθερά. 360΄ προς κινητά, modem router δωρεάν νέας γενιάς,24 μηνη δέσμευση, στα 25 €/μήνα ή 23€/μήνα άν συνδυαστεί με κάποιο συμβόλαιο σε κινητό.Τέλη ενεργοποίησης VDSL δε ρώτησα αν έχει.Την προσφορά μου την έδωσαν σε κατάστημα Vodafone.


Ξερουμε τιμη για 200αρα; γνωριζω οτι εχει ξεκινησει το migration των δικτύων Cyta-Vodafone με κααααααααποια προβληματακια σε τεχνικο επίπεδο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Να πας πίσω στην Ολλανδία να δεις το φως το αληθινό.
Η κόρη μου έχει 35/8 από ΚΡΝ ευχαριστημένες (μένει με μία άλλη πολωνέζα).

ΥΓ
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να μετακομίσεις, πολύ κάθησες Νέα Σμύρνη.
Εγώ που ήρθα Παλαιό Φάληρο πχ έχω FTTH  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μη νομίζεις, η 200αρα θα είναι ντεμεκ υποκατάστατο του FTTH. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να μη με καλύπτει η 50/5 γραμμή μου τώρα, αλλά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους θελω κάτι περισσοτερο. Προς το παρόν δε θελω να φυγω από το brand name Cyta. Πάντα διάλεγα τους μικρούς παρόχους της αγοράς (Vivodi shared llu, NetOne full llu και όταν έκλεισε μας πήγαν Cyta full llu το 2011), δεν είχα ποτέ στη ζωή μου ΟΤΕ , ούτε καν σε ΑΡΥΣ γραμμή, ενω η Vodafone παραείναι μεγάλη εταιρεία για τα γούστα μου  :Razz:  .

Με το firmware upgrade λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα που ειχα με το radio streaming στην 55αρα 4k Samsung μου (πραγματικά ανεξήγητο). Μα δεν μπορούσαν να ενημερώσουν τα ΖΤΕ routers τους remotely ρε παιδια; ελεος, ειχα το ιδιο άλυτο πρόβλημα εδώ και 13 μηνες...


*Spoiler:*




			Στην Ολλανδία δε θα επιστρεψω ούτε υπό την απειλή όπλου. Χίλια χρόνια λατρεμενη αττικη πρωτευουσα. Πάντως η αλήθεια ειναι ότι ψάχνω σπίτι να αγοράσω (τριάρι/τεσσάρι δεκαετίας ή νεότερο) στη Νέα Σμύρνη από Μηδείας Μυκάλης και νοτιότερα και στο Παλαιό Φάληρο. Προτάσεις σε πμ παρακαλώ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

1. Δεν υπάρχει brand name Cyta, δεν υπάρχουνε μικροί. Μόνο cosmote/voda/wind
2. Μην αγοράσεις, νοίκιασε.
Οτι και ν'αποφασίσεις, πάρε τα πόδια σου και ψάξε εντατικά και ξέχνα τα pm. Είναι απίστευτο το τι μπορεί να βρείς. Oταν το αποφασίσεις θα χρειαστείς 3μηνο εντατικό ψάξιμο. Τα καλά φεύγουν γρήγορα, αλλά εσύ δεν ξέρεις ποιό είναι καλό και ποιό όχι. Θα πρέπει να σχηματίσεις άποψη, οπότε 3μηνο

----------


## Atheros

Βασικά, η cyta τελειώνει 31 Μαρτίου, από Απρίλιο και έπειτα τα συμβόλαια μεταφέρονται στη vodafone.Οι προσφορές είναι σχεδιασμένες για να κρατήσουν τους πελάτες ώστε να υπογράψουν νέο συμβόλαιο.Άν είναι διαθέσιμο vdsl 200mbps στην περιοχή σου,δεν έχεις παρά να ζητήσεις αν έχει βγεί προσφορά για αυτήν την ταχύτητα.

----------


## galotzas

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλαγη στην ταχυτητα προς τα πανω? Απο τα 9 εφτασε στα 12 περιπου..

----------


## Godian

> Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλαγη στην ταχυτητα προς τα πανω? Απο τα 9 εφτασε στα 12 περιπου..


Εμένα από 10500 πήγε στα 11.500

----------


## tsimpouris

Η ταχύτητα προς τα πάνω δεν σημαίνει κάτι, δεν άλλαξαν τα κέφια του χαλκού ξαφνικά... 
το οτι ανέβηκε και με μία αλλαγή του profile γίνεται πανεύκολα χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι θα κατεβάζεις και αντίστοιχα τόσο. 
Γενικά έχω παρατηρήσει τρελούς συγχρονισμούς χωρίς αντίκρισμα... με οτι αυτό σημαίνει!!!

----------


## talos_2002

Δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά.
Μήπως έλαβαν κάποια αναβάθμιση τα router σας; Π.χ. τα ZXHN H267N έχουν νέο firmware, έκδοση T12. Μήπως έτυχε να αναβαθμισθεί το δικό σας;

----------


## Godian

Μπα δέ νομίζω.....

----------


## galotzas

Και εγω ιδια στοιχεια με τον Godian εχω.

----------


## geopro64

Είμαι στή cyta μέ σύνδεση VDSL καί έχω δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς (κεφαλικό & MSN)
Είμαι σέ καλή τιμή καί θέλω νά παραμείνω σέ αυτό τό ποσό (23€) όσο πιό κοντά γίνεται.
Λογικά την Vodafone δέν θα τήν ενδιαφέρει η ανανέωση συμβολαίου , ειδικά τήν στιγμή πού δέν έχει κάν πακέτο γιά MSN.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος νά συνεχίσω στο πακέτο καί στή τιμή που είμαι τώρα ;
Υπάρχει κάποια έξυπνη προσέγγιση πρίν λήξει η δέσμευση ;

----------


## terko

> Είμαι στή cyta μέ σύνδεση VDSL καί έχω δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς (κεφαλικό & MSN)
> Είμαι σέ καλή τιμή καί θέλω νά παραμείνω σέ αυτό τό ποσό (23€) όσο πιό κοντά γίνεται.
> Λογικά την Vodafone δέν θα τήν ενδιαφέρει η ανανέωση συμβολαίου , ειδικά τήν στιγμή πού δέν έχει κάν πακέτο γιά MSN.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος νά συνεχίσω στο πακέτο καί στή τιμή που είμαι τώρα ;
> Υπάρχει κάποια έξυπνη προσέγγιση πρίν λήξει η δέσμευση ;


Παίρνεις το τηλέφωνο προσφορών της cyta 2155005998 και τους ζητάς να σου κάνουν προσφορά, τους λες αυτό: "Είμαι ο .............................. ο/οι αριθμός/οι μου είναι αυτός/οι ............., στις ../../2019 λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου, τι προσφορά μου κάνετε;;"

Καλό θα είναι όμως και αν είσαι φυσικά διατεθειμένος να αλλάξεις πάροχο πριν τους τηλεφωνήσεις, να ψάξεις και στους άλλους παρόχους να βρεις ίδιες ή παραπλήσιες υπηρεσίες που σε καλύπτουν υπολογίζοντας φυσικά τέλη φορητότητας, ενεργοποίησης ή ότι άλλο επιπλέον σου ζητήσουν, ώστε να ξέρεις τι θα αντιμετωπίσεις.

Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο.

----------


## trd64

Συνδέθηκα 21-1-2019. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς το κόστος διακοπής με βάση το παρακάτω κείμενο που υπάρχει στον λογαριασμό:




> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι την 1η Απριλίου 2019 η Cyta Ελλάδος απορροφάται από τη Vodafone.
> Ως εκ τούτου, θα μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε ακόμα καλύτερη επικοινωνία με υψηλού επιπέδου προϊόντα
> και υπηρεσίες, συνδυάζοντας υψηλές ταχύτητες Σταθερής και 4G/4G+ Κινητής, πλούσιο περιεχόμενο
> Τηλεόρασης για τους Οικιακούς πελάτες, νέες συναρπαστικές υπηρεσίες τεχνολογίας και μοναδική εμπειρία
> εξυπηρέτησης. Επιπλέον, οι Εταιρικοί πελάτες επωφελούνται από προηγμένες υπηρεσίες Cloud και Internet
> of Things (IoT) που οδηγούν την επιχείρηση τους στον ψηφιακό της μετασχηματισμό.
> Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, από τον επόμενο μήνα ο λογαριασμός σας θα εκδίδεται από τη Vodafone. Θα
> παρατηρήσετε το εμπορικό σήμα της Vodafone, κάποιες εικαστικές αλλαγές και μεταβολή στις εμπορικές
> ονομασίες των προϊόντων σας, π.χ. οι δωρεάν χρόνοι ομιλίας Cyta προς Cyta θα μετονομαστούν σε Vodafone
> ...

----------


## PANOS196

Καλημέρα !!  Εχω CYTA σταθερή (τώρα VODAFONE ) απο την μέρα που ήρθε στην αγορά... τελευταία είχα προσφορά για 2 χρόνια 17.30 ευρώ το μήνα και αφού η προσφορά έληξε στο λογαριασμό γράφει ..Διατήρηση προσφοράς 3.70 ευρώ σύνολο 21 ευρώ ... Επίσης μου κάνανε προσφορά VDSL 50  με 360 προς κινητά  με 25 ευρώ το μήνα  για 2 χρόνια.. τι λέτε να κάνω ? να κοιτάξω και σε άλλη εταιρεία?

----------


## lak100

παιδια στο e-bill δεν μου δειχνει ακομα τον λογαριασμο κινητης ξερει κανεις τι παιζει?

----------


## jkoukos

> Συνδέθηκα 21-1-2019. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς το κόστος διακοπής με βάση το παρακάτω κείμενο που υπάρχει στον λογαριασμό:


Όχι. Το ότι εξαγοράστηκε από άλλη εταιρεία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνεις. Θα είχε αν ταυτόχρονα τροποποιήσουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες ή/και το συμφωνημένο πάγιο που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## geopro64

> Παίρνεις το τηλέφωνο προσφορών της cyta 2155005998 και τους ζητάς να σου κάνουν προσφορά, τους λες αυτό: "Είμαι ο .............................. ο/οι αριθμός/οι μου είναι αυτός/οι ............., στις ../../2019 λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου, τι προσφορά μου κάνετε;;"
> 
> Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο.


Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## Godian

> Συνδέθηκα 21-1-2019. Μπορώ να ζητήσω να πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς το κόστος διακοπής με βάση το παρακάτω κείμενο που υπάρχει στον λογαριασμό:


Όχι φίλε μου

----------


## Atheros

> Καλημέρα !!  Εχω CYTA σταθερή (τώρα VODAFONE ) απο την μέρα που ήρθε στην αγορά... τελευταία είχα προσφορά για 2 χρόνια 17.30 ευρώ το μήνα και αφού η προσφορά έληξε στο λογαριασμό γράφει ..Διατήρηση προσφοράς 3.70 ευρώ σύνολο 21 ευρώ ... Επίσης μου κάνανε προσφορά VDSL 50  με 360 προς κινητά  με 25 ευρώ το μήνα  για 2 χρόνια.. τι λέτε να κάνω ? να κοιτάξω και σε άλλη εταιρεία?


Την ίδια προσφορά κάναν και σε εμένα σε κατάστημα vodafone, αλλά πιστεύω και σε όσους πελάτες cyta υπάρχει η διαθεσιμότητα. Την κρίνω πολύ καλή απλά ρώτα πρίν αποφασίσεις άν κάνουν δωρεάν την σύνδεση στο vdsl που νομίζω πως ναι. Προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι για τον άλλο μήνα αφού το συμβόλαιό μου με 15€ adsl λήγει τέλος Μαΐου ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είμαι στή cyta μέ σύνδεση VDSL καί έχω δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς (κεφαλικό & MSN)
> Είμαι σέ καλή τιμή καί θέλω νά παραμείνω σέ αυτό τό ποσό (23€) όσο πιό κοντά γίνεται.
> Λογικά την Vodafone δέν θα τήν ενδιαφέρει η ανανέωση συμβολαίου , ειδικά τήν στιγμή πού δέν έχει κάν πακέτο γιά MSN.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος νά συνεχίσω στο πακέτο καί στή τιμή που είμαι τώρα ;
> Υπάρχει κάποια έξυπνη προσέγγιση πρίν λήξει η δέσμευση ;


Μέσω voip οι αριθμοί που έχεις ε; 
Είναι κάτι που σκέφτομαι πάντως...τι θα γίνει όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση των 2 εταιριών με το voip της cyta...
θα το συνεχίσει η voda; 
Λογικά πρέπει...μιας και όλα γίνονται voip σταδιακά...

----------


## jkoukos

Θα γίνει το ίδιο που έγινε και με την HOL όταν την εξαγόρασε. Υπάρχουν χρήστες με VoIP από παλιά και διατήρησαν την γραμμή τους και στη Vodafone (άλλωστε και η ίδια δίνει τέτοια τηλεφωνία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις).
Το μόνο που λογικά θα καταργηθεί είναι το Cyta4u για όσους το είχαν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα γίνει το ίδιο που έγινε και με την HOL όταν την εξαγόρασε. Υπάρχουν χρήστες με VoIP από παλιά και διατήρησαν την γραμμή τους και στη Vodafone


Τώρα που το λες κάπου το χει πάρει το μάτι μου στο φόρουμ αυτό...που το λέγαν οι συνδρομητές...




> (άλλωστε και η ίδια δίνει τέτοια τηλεφωνία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις).


Απ'όσο έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ μόνο σε vdsl από καμπίνα περίπτωση...έχεις δει κάπου να έχουν δώσει η voda σε adsl voip;
Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε πρώην συνδρομητή hol...
Εγώ πάντως που είχα ζητήσει voip σε adsl πριν κανα 1,5 χρόνο δεν μου το είχαν κάνει..όσο & να προσπάθησα..
ήταν κάθετοι μόνο pstn.  (συνδρομητής hol χωρίς voip από το ΄11). 




> Το μόνο που λογικά θα καταργηθεί είναι το Cyta4u για όσους το είχαν.


Θα είναι μεγάλο φάουλ και πισωγύρισμα αν το κάνουν αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου... :Thumb down: 
Απορία...κάποιος που το έχει τώρα, χωρίς να έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο του...μπορούν να το καταργήσουν; 
Σε μερικά συμβόλαια μέσα στην προσφορά δίναν και το Cyta4u...Όχι ότι θα έχει ουσία για 1-2 χρόνια...αν καταργηθεί μετά...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν γνωρίζω κι εγώ για νέες συνδέσεις ADSL αν δίνει τώρα VoIP. Λέω ότι έχει την τεχνογνωσία, αφού έχει τέτοιες συνδέσεις είτε σε παλιούς πελάτες HOL/Cyta, είτε από τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL, είτε σε επαγγελματικά πακέτα.
Όσον αφορά το Cyta4u, έχει εξαλειφθεί κάθε αναφορά στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, αλλά και το κυριότερο δεν υπάρχει πλέον πουθενά (ούτε στο Play Store) σύνδεσμος για κατέβασμα της εφαρμογής.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν γνωρίζω κι εγώ για νέες συνδέσεις ADSL αν δίνει τώρα VoIP. Λέω ότι έχει την τεχνογνωσία, αφού έχει τέτοιες συνδέσεις είτε σε παλιούς πελάτες HOL/Cyta, είτε από τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL, είτε σε επαγγελματικά πακέτα.


Καλά την τεχνογνωσία μπορεί να την έχει...διαθεσιμότητα voip σε ιδιώτες με adsl θέλουμε..ας ξυπνήσουν επιτέλους.. 
Μπορεί να δίνουν voip από α.κ μέσω msan...δεν ξέρω...το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει και το από πάνω όμως...




> Όσον αφορά το Cyta4u, έχει εξαλειφθεί κάθε αναφορά στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, αλλά και το κυριότερο δεν υπάρχει πλέον πουθενά (ούτε στο Play Store) σύνδεσμος για κατέβασμα της εφαρμογής.


Όταν έπεσε η σελίδα...

Οί οδηγίες είναι ακόμη up...

Στο Mycyta υπάρχει ακόμη η υπηρεσία και η δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης αλλά παίζει μόνο το λινκ για ios app...
για android μόνο σε τρίτα app stores.

Μάλλον έχει περιοριστεί μόνο σε όσους το έχουν.. 
Το ότι πάει για φούντο η υπηρεσία πάντως είναι μεγάλο φάουλ πιστεύω...και ύστερα μας λένε ότι πάμε μπροστά...
Δεν φτάνει που όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν πάει τις χρεώσεις κλήσεων εκτός πακέτου στο θεό, βλέπε προς κινητά...ούτε 090 να ήταν..
δε φτάνει που πάνε να κάνουν τα καρτοκινητά τύπου συμβόλαιο...αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα...και όσο περνάει ο καιρός...συρρικνώνονται κ οι εταιρίες...τι άλλο θα δούμε..μαύρα χάλια...
Ελπίζω να το επαναφέρει η voda σαν δικό της app..αν και κρατάω μικρό καλάθι..

----------


## trd64

> Ελπίζω να το επαναφέρει η voda σαν δικό της app..αν και κρατάω μικρό καλάθι..


Καλό είναι αλλά τι σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν ανεξάρτητο voip provider; omnivoice, modulus, viber ή κάποιο betamax κλώνο...

----------


## galotzas

> Καλό είναι αλλά τι σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν ανεξάρτητο voip provider; omnivoice, modulus, viber ή κάποιο betamax κλώνο...


Με το ιδιο σταθερο νουμερο και τις ιδιες χρεώσεις?

----------


## geopro64

> Μέσω voip οι αριθμοί που έχεις ε; 
> Είναι κάτι που σκέφτομαι πάντως...τι θα γίνει όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση των 2 εταιριών με το voip της cyta...
> θα το συνεχίσει η voda; 
> Λογικά πρέπει...μιας και όλα γίνονται voip σταδιακά...


Αν είχα έναν τηλεφωνικό αριθμό δεν θά μέ απασχολούσε.
Τό ζήτημα είναι όταν έχεις δύο αριθμούς.
Η voda δεν δίνει δεύτερο αριθμό σέ οικιακό πελάτη.
Λογικά δεν θά την ενδιαφέρει νά συνεχίσω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το μόνο που λογικά θα καταργηθεί είναι το Cyta4u για όσους το είχαν.


Και τελικά είναι επίσημο.

----------


## galotzas

Πραγματικά κριμα...

Μολις παρατηρησα οτι το my.cyta.gr ενω βαζεις κωδικους ΔΕΝ συνδεεται. Μπορει να το τσεκαρει και καποιος αλλος?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλό είναι αλλά τι σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν ανεξάρτητο voip provider; omnivoice, modulus, viber ή κάποιο betamax κλώνο...


Τίποτα έτσι όπως το λες...(έχω ήδη και intertelecom bytheway..χρόνια τώρα).. 
Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι κάνεις χρήση μέσω data του πακέτου ομιλίας του σπιτιού...

- - - Updated - - -




> Η voda δεν δίνει δεύτερο αριθμό σέ οικιακό πελάτη.


Επί hol είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ ότι έδινε νομίζω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Πραγματικά κριμα...
> 
> Μολις παρατηρησα οτι το my.cyta.gr ενω βαζεις κωδικους ΔΕΝ συνδεεται. Μπορει να το τσεκαρει και καποιος αλλος?


Μπαίνω κανονικά τώρα, όπως και το πρωί..

----------


## terko

> Και τελικά είναι επίσημο.


Παρόλο τώρα τελευταία λόγω της μετάβασης στη Vodafone τα παρακολουθούσα αυτά, δεν το είχα προσέξει εκεί που το έχωσαν οι φούστηδες.

Ενώ μπορούσαν να γράψουν αυτή την ανακοίνωση στην παρακάτω ολοσέλιδη που αφιέρωσαν στην πρώτη σελίδα του λογαριασμού, δεν το έκαναν για να μην το προσέξουμε, αφού οι περισσότεροι δεν διαβάζουν αυτή την σελίδα του λογαριασμού, για αυτό τον λόγο προφανώς και μου ξέφυγε.



```
Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι την 1η Απριλίου 2019 η Cyta Ελλάδος απορροφάται από τη Vodafone.
Ως εκ τούτου, θα μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε ακόμα καλύτερη επικοινωνία με υψηλού επιπέδου προϊόντα
και υπηρεσίες, συνδυάζοντας υψηλές ταχύτητες Σταθερής και 4G/4G+ Κινητής, πλούσιο περιεχόμενο
Τηλεόρασης για τους Οικιακούς πελάτες, νέες συναρπαστικές υπηρεσίες τεχνολογίας και μοναδική εμπειρία
εξυπηρέτησης. Επιπλέον, οι Εταιρικοί πελάτες επωφελούνται από προηγμένες υπηρεσίες Cloud και Internet
of Things (IoT) που οδηγούν την επιχείρηση τους στον ψηφιακό της μετασχηματισμό.

Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, από τον επόμενο μήνα ο λογαριασμός σας θα εκδίδεται από τη Vodafone. Θα
παρατηρήσετε το εμπορικό σήμα της Vodafone, κάποιες εικαστικές αλλαγές και μεταβολή στις εμπορικές
ονομασίες των προϊόντων σας, π.χ. οι δωρεάν χρόνοι ομιλίας Cyta προς Cyta θα μετονομαστούν σε Vodafone
προς Vodafone. Οι μεταβολές αυτές θα γίνουν χωρίς να φέρουν αλλαγή στα χαρακτηριστικά και
τις χρεώσεις της υπηρεσίας Σταθερής τηλεφωνίας που απολαμβάνετε.

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι μπορείτε να εξοφλείτε τον λογαριασμό σας στα καταστήματα της Vodafone
και στα σημεία εξυπηρέτησης που αναγράφονται στην ενότητα «Τρόποι εξόφλησης λογαριασμού» της 2ης
σελίδας του λογαριασμού σας.

Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζετε σχετικά με τον λογαριασμό σας

Παράλληλα με την αποστολή του έντυπου ή ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού σας, θα μπορείτε να ενημερώνεστε
και online μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα vodafone.gr στην ενότητα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών Cyta Ελλάδος.

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση, επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα vodafone.gr στην ενότητα
εξυπηρέτησης πρώην πελατών Cyta Ελλάδος. Επιπλέον, το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης (13877) και Τεχνικής
Υποστήριξης (13811) Οικιακών πελατών καθώς και το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης & Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης (13878)
Εταιρικών πελατών παραμένουν στη διάθεσή σας. Τέλος, σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι μπορείτε να εξυπηρετείστε
σε κατάστημα Vodafone της περιοχής σας. Την αναλυτική λίστα των καταστημάτων μπορείτε να τη βρείτε
στο vodafone.gr
```

Ηλπιζα ότι θα την διατηρούσαν τουλάχιστον μέχρι την λήξη των συμβολαίων σε όσους από εμάς είχαμε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

Από την παραπάνω ανακοίνωση τους μου αρέσει που λένε:


```
.............θα μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε ακόμα καλύτερη επικοινωνία με υψηλού επιπέδου προϊόντα
και υπηρεσίες, ...........
```



```
Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση, επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα vodafone.gr στην ενότητα
εξυπηρέτησης πρώην πελατών Cyta Ελλάδος.
```

και ερωτώ (ρητορικά τα ερωτήματα) πως θα γίνουν αυτά καταργώντας μια πρωτοποριακή υπηρεσία όπως η Cyta4u και μη μπορώντας να επισκεφτείς την ενότητα εξυπηρέτησης πρώην πελατών Cyta Ελλάδος γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν τέτοια ενότητα στην ιστοσελίδα vodafone.gr;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;





> Πραγματικά κριμα...
> 
> Μολις παρατηρησα οτι το my.cyta.gr ενω βαζεις κωδικους ΔΕΝ συνδεεται. Μπορει να το τσεκαρει και καποιος αλλος?


Οχι μια χαρά δουλεύει το my Cyta.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και τελικά είναι επίσημο.


Κάτσε να ξαναπώ αυτό πρώτα...Τον Κακό Τους Τον Καιρό...αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξαφνιάστηκα..
Αλλά η ταχύτητα κατάργησης της υπηρεσίας αστραπή..fiber ε; :Razz: ..Αυτό μπορώ να το πω..

Τι ημερομηνία έκδοσης έχει ο λογαριασμός στην εικόνα; :Thinking: 

*Spoiler:*




			Άκυρο..το βρήκα..Ημερομηνία Έκδοσης: 01/03/2019
		



Φαντάζομαι ότι η χρέωση του cyta4u θα σταματήσει αυτόματα μόλις καταργηθεί..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ηλπιζα ότι θα την διατηρούσαν τουλάχιστον μέχρι την λήξη των συμβολαίων σε όσους από εμάς είχαμε αυτή την υπηρεσία.


Και εγώ αυτό φανταζόμουν..
Σε ορισμένους έδιναν την υπηρεσία πακέτο με την προσφορά πριν την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου..πως την σταματάνε; 
Αλλά λογικά γι'αυτό υπάρχει η καταγγελία αζημίως..


*Spoiler:*




			Δώσε έμφαση στο: *πρώην* :Razz:  πελατών Cyta Ελλάδος, και..
στον συναρπαστικό κόσμο προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών που μας περιμένει! :Wink: 




- - - Updated - - -

Δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ...αφού την κλείνουν την υπηρεσία...δεν την κλείνουν;; λολ... :Razz: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0bcG3lYIG4

----------


## terko

> Αλλά λογικά γι'αυτό υπάρχει η καταγγελία αζημίως..


Τι να το κάνεις αυτό αφού δεν μας συμφέρει να φύγουμε, εγώ δίνω 18,40€ για 24αρι, απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 300 προς κινητά και το cyta4u.

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε (και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε και πως να το διεκδικήσουμε), όπως απαιτούν αυτοί χρήματα ως ποινή διακοπής του συμβολαίου όταν κάποιος από μας τους πελάτες τους θελήσει να φύγει πριν την λήξη του συμβολαίου του, να μπορούμε και εμείς να κάνουμε το ίδιο ακριβώς.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τι να το κάνεις αυτό αφού δεν μας συμφέρει να φύγουμε, εγώ δίνω 18,40€ για 24αρι, απεριόριστα προς σταθερά, 300 προς κινητά και το cyta4u.
> 
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε (και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε και πως να το διεκδικήσουμε), όπως απαιτούν αυτοί χρήματα ως ποινή διακοπής του συμβολαίου όταν κάποιος από μας τους πελάτες τους θελήσει να φύγει πριν την λήξη του συμβολαίου του, να μπορούμε και εμείς να κάνουμε το ίδιο ακριβώς.


Απλά ανέφερα αυτό που γράφει η ανακοίνωση.. :Wink:  

Αυτό που λες χλωμό το κόβω...νομίζω..ότι οι εταιρίες έχουν το δικαίωμα να τροποποιούν τις υπηρεσίες τους.. :Thinking: 

Bytheway..εγώ με 24αρι,απεριόριστα σταθερά,800' κινητά,+cyta4u=24.10..με 300 κινητά ήμουν 20-21 νομίζω..
παλαιότερα με 300 κινητά είχε παίξει προσφορά 16ε..αλλά ήταν οι συγκυρίες έτσι που δεν έκατσε τελικά..

----------


## terko

> Τι ημερομηνία έκδοσης έχει ο λογαριασμός στην εικόνα;


01/03/2019, (εσύ δεν τον βλέπεις στο my Cyta).





> Φαντάζομαι ότι η χρέωση του cyta4u θα σταματήσει αυτόματα μόλις καταργηθεί..


Για να δούμε, δεν το πιστεύω, θα αυξήσουν τις χρεώσεις των παγίων κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οι απατεώνες (κατά 0,81€ συν το ΦΠΑ=1€, τόσο φαίνεται η χρέωση στον δικό μου λογαριασμό του Cyta4u, πριν την τελευταία ανανέωση του συμβολαίου (1-6-2018) ήταν δωρεάν, το χρέωναν στα πάγια και το αφαιρούσαν στις εκπτώσεις) και τότε είναι που θα τους κάνω χοντρό σκηνικό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 01/03/2019, (εσύ δεν τον βλέπεις στο my Cyta).


Σε πρόλαβα..το συμπλήρωσα σε σπόιλερ πάνω που είχα γράψει.. :Wink: 
Τώρα κατέβασα αυτού του μήνα..το είχα ξεχάσει...σάμπως μας έχει μείνει μυαλό με τα διάφορα τριγύρω μας;.. :Whistle:

----------


## likos_de

Σαν πρώην συνδρομητής για 7 χρόνια μετά την πώληση απογοητευτικα. Πέρα από ότι πουλήθηκε σαν εταιρία, πουλήθηκε και σε κακη εταιρία κατά την άποψή μου. Όσο υπήρχε cyta4u με είχε βολέψει και επειδή περίμενα ότι θα το καταργήσουν και ότι θα χειροτερεψουν οι υπηρεσίες έφυγα από το πλοίο πριν αρχίσει να βυθίζεται.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Για να δούμε, δεν το πιστεύω, θα αυξήσουν τις χρεώσεις των παγίων κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οι απατεώνες (κατά 0,81€ συν το ΦΠΑ=1€, τόσο φαίνεται η χρέωση στον δικό μου λογαριασμό του Cyta4u, πριν την τελευταία ανανέωση του συμβολαίου (1-6-2018) ήταν δωρεάν, το χρέωναν στα πάγια και το αφαιρούσαν στις εκπτώσεις) και τότε είναι που θα τους κάνω χοντρό σκηνικό.


Πρέπει να σταματήσει η χρέωση.. :Cool: 
Αναπροσαρμογή παγίου πλέον εντός δέσμευσης απαγορεύεται...βλέπε εεττ...  :RTFM: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σαν πρώην συνδρομητής για 7 χρόνια μετά την πώληση απογοητευτικα. Πέρα από ότι πουλήθηκε σαν εταιρία, πουλήθηκε και σε κακη εταιρία κατά την άποψή μου. Όσο υπήρχε cyta4u με είχε βολέψει και επειδή περίμενα ότι θα το καταργήσουν και ότι θα χειροτερεψουν οι υπηρεσίες έφυγα από το πλοίο πριν αρχίσει να βυθίζεται.


Γενικά δεν έχω θέμα με τη τότε hol /τώρα voda..αλλά γενικά από τότε που πήρε τη hol άρχισαν τα παρατράγουδα..
Συνδρομητής hol 7 χρόνια..συν τα χρόνια στη voda..

Για τη cyta δεν είχα και την καλύτερη εμπειρία-άποψη πριν να έρθω...άστα να πάνε πέρασα..
αλλά πλέον 1,5 χρόνο τώρα..δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα..οι τεχνικοί,το δίκτυο,η υποστήριξη είναι οκ..
οι πωλήσεις-ακυρώσεις κλπ, ήταν κ είναι λίγο γιουχου και η τεράστια αναμονή στο τηλέφωνο..αλλά οκ.. 
Και το άλλο κακό ότι έχουν σταματήσει οι ανακοινώσεις για εργασίες δικτύου..μια μέρα έπεσε η dsl 
και ουδείς ήξερε τις πταίει.. 

Είμαι σίγουρος πάντως πως ο καθένας θα έχει κάποια περιπέτεια με κάποιον πάροχο..

Οπότε γενικά & πάνω απ'όλα υγεία..και τα μάτια 14.. :Cool:

----------


## galotzas

Λογικα θα σταματησει η χρεωση. Αν οχι βλεπουμε τι θα κανουμε. 
Απο 1η απριλιου οσοι εχουμε το modem σε bridge mode , υποθετω με το πρωτο reboot θα τρεχουμε για νεες ρυθμισεις....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λογικα θα σταματησει η χρεωση. Αν οχι βλεπουμε τι θα κανουμε. 
> Απο 1η απριλιου οσοι εχουμε το modem σε bridge mode , υποθετω με το πρωτο reboot θα τρεχουμε για νεες ρυθμισεις....


Θα σταματήσει..ως τι θα τη χρεώνουν μετά; Η τη σταματάμε από τώρα αν είναι έτσι.. :Wink:  
Who knows... :headscratch: 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα γίνουν τόσο ραγδαίες αλλαγές... :Scared:

----------


## terko

> Πρέπει να σταματήσει η χρέωση..
> Αναπροσαρμογή παγίου πλέον εντός δέσμευσης απαγορεύεται...βλέπε εεττ...


Σωστά και για αυτό έγραψα ότι θα κάνω χοντρό σκηνικό.

Ιδωμεν λοιπόν την πρωταπριλιά που θα βγει ο καινούργιος λογαριασμός by Vodafone πλέον (αυτή είναι γρήγορη στην έκδοση λογαριασμών, όχι όπως κάποτε η CYTA που τους έβγαζε στο τέλος του μήνα).

----------


## GregoirX23

βλέποντας και κάνοντας που λένε... :Wink:  
πολύ γράψιμο έπεσε λολ.. :Razz:

----------


## terko

Ακριβώς

Καλό βράδυ λοιπόν και την πρωταπριλιά τα νεώτερα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ακριβώς
> 
> Καλό βράδυ λοιπόν και την πρωταπριλιά τα νεώτερα.


Να δούμε τι πρωταπριλιά θα είναι.. :Whistle:  
Good night..

---Update---

Τώρα που σκεφτόμουν...τώρα που η cyta γίνεται voda σιγά σιγά και με τη βούλα...
αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχουμε και annex-m;;  :Twisted Evil:  :Whistle:

----------


## dimangelid

> Τώρα που το λες κάπου το χει πάρει το μάτι μου στο φόρουμ αυτό...που το λέγαν οι συνδρομητές...
> 
> 
> Απ'όσο έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ μόνο σε vdsl από καμπίνα περίπτωση...*έχεις δει κάπου να έχουν δώσει η voda σε adsl voip;*
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε πρώην συνδρομητή hol...
> Εγώ πάντως που είχα ζητήσει voip σε adsl πριν κανα 1,5 χρόνο δεν μου το είχαν κάνει..όσο & να προσπάθησα..
> ήταν κάθετοι μόνο pstn.  (συνδρομητής hol χωρίς voip από το ΄11). 
> 
> 
> ...


Είχαν δώσει σε μια γνωστή μου στα Πετράλωνα, ΑΚ Κεραμεικού, με το σάπιο router H300s. Ούτε τηλέφωνο μπορούσε να πάρει, ούτε δούλευε ο συναγερμός. Ενώ και ο συναγερμός και το σταθερό (ασύρματο Panasonic) έστελναν σωστά τα ψηφία, το router καταλάβαινε ότι να 'ναι.

Αφού τραβιόταν κανένα μήνα τουλάχιστον (και με δικές μου συμβουλές) κατάφερε και την γύρισαν σε PSTN και δούλεψαν αμέσως τα πάντα.

----------


## PANOS196

> Την ίδια προσφορά κάναν και σε εμένα σε κατάστημα vodafone, αλλά πιστεύω και σε όσους πελάτες cyta υπάρχει η διαθεσιμότητα. Την κρίνω πολύ καλή απλά ρώτα πρίν αποφασίσεις άν κάνουν δωρεάν την σύνδεση στο vdsl που νομίζω πως ναι. Προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι για τον άλλο μήνα αφού το συμβόλαιό μου με 15€ adsl λήγει τέλος Μαΐου ούτως ή άλλως.


μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι τα τέλη σύνδεσης-ενεργοποίησης είναι δωρεάν..για το τηλέφωνο δεν ρώτησα αν είναι voip..

----------


## dim_up

Τι προσφερες παιζουν γενικα απο cyta για να παραμείνουμε στο δικτυο της voda? To 25€vdsl  ακουγεται ελκυστικό αλλα εμενα εδω δεν δόθηκε διαθεσιμοτητα απο voda αν κ καμπίνα ειναι ετοιμη.φανταζομαι δεν γινεται να την τσιμπισω την υπηρεσια απο τωρα ε;επισης για voda tv σας ειπαν τιμη η ειναι η κλασικη που δινει κ στους αλλους; και τέλος καλυτερα σε καταστημα voda να παω η τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση cyta?

----------


## Atheros

> μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι τα τέλη σύνδεσης-ενεργοποίησης είναι δωρεάν..για το τηλέφωνο δεν ρώτησα αν είναι voip..


Άμα είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη σύνδεσης η προσφορά είναι καλή φίλε μου. Στις νέες vdsl συνδέσεις η vodafone δίνει voip. Το μόνο χλωμό στην ιστορία είναι το μόντεμ H300s  που κάνει θέματα και μπιπ μπιπ κλείνει τη γραμμή όταν σε παίρνει κάποιος τηλέφωνο. Δεν γνωρίζω άν έχει βγάλει αναβάθμιση η vodafone που να λύνει το θέμα.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Ζήτησα προσφορά για σταθερή τηλεφωνία από Cyta και μου έδωσαν ότι υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα. Ξέρει κανένας αν τρέχει καμία καλή προσφορά αυτές τις ημέρες; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ζήτησα προσφορά για σταθερή τηλεφωνία από Cyta και μου έδωσαν ότι υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα. Ξέρει κανένας αν τρέχει καμία καλή προσφορά αυτές τις ημέρες; Ευχαριστώ.


Κάτι μου λέει, πώς τώρα που από Απρίλιο γίνεται σιγά σιγά μια εταιρία πάνε τα παλιά καλά deal...βλέπε cyta και κάποτε hol... 
Συρρικνώνονται και οι εταιρίες(όχι ότι δεν μπαίνουν κ άλλοι στο παιχνίδι) ..Οπότε μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος..

Στις αρχές που γινόταν η hol->voda έπαιζαν κάπου κάπου τέτοια deal..με αρκετά χαμηλές τιμές στα πακέτα που βλέπουμε...
μέχρι και κάρτες cu με λεπτά ομιλίας έδιναν...σε φορητότητες/ανανεώσεις κλπ..τώρα δεν ξέρω..
συνήθως σου δίνουν ότι έχει στη σελίδα ίσως ελάχιστα πιο κάτω η κατεβαίνει κ άλλο αν έχεις σύνδεση κινητής στη voda..
επίσης βλέπω πολλές εταιρίες να δίνουν δωρεάν τα τέλη σύνδεσης..

Είναι που έχει αλλάξει και το όλο πλαίσιο της φορητότητας που εκεί κ αν γίνονταν deal..έχει αλλάξει και το πλαίσιο με τους 
όρους που αφορά τις δεσμεύσεις στα συμβόλαια, που έχουν γίνει κάπως πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα (βλέπε εεττ)..
όλα παίζουν ρόλο..

Πάντως τώρα που μπαίνουν και καμπίνες vdsl/fiber σε πολλές περιοχές έχουν να παίξουν διάφορα deal στο προσεχές μέλλον..
Θα δείξει... :Thinking: 

Αν κάποιος κάνει η έχει κάνει κανά καλό deal στη voda φαντάζομαι θα το πει...

----------


## PANOS196

> ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ :
> Για τους πελάτες σταθερής CYTA, με σκοπό την μετάβαση σε Vodafone, δίνει πρόγραμμα με VDSL 50Mbps,απεριόριστα σταθερά. 360΄ προς κινητά, modem router δωρεάν νέας γενιάς,24 μηνη δέσμευση, στα 25 €/μήνα ή 23€/μήνα άν συνδυαστεί με κάποιο συμβόλαιο σε κινητό.Τέλη ενεργοποίησης VDSL δε ρώτησα αν έχει.Την προσφορά μου την έδωσαν σε κατάστημα Vodafone.


ΤΕΛΑΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ  για αυτή την προσφορά  !!! θα πάρω τηλ. το απόγευμα αν γίνεται... η σε κάποιο κατάστημα μέχρι αύριο....  απο 1 Απριλη ισχύει ότι προσφέρει η vodaphone ...cyta τέλος.   Σκέφτηκα να το αφήσω και ίσως υπάρξουν και νέες προσφορές στη συνέχεια ..εσείς τι με προτείνεται???

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Όποιος καταφερει καμιά καλή προσφορά για 100αρα ή 200αρα γραμμή, να μας το πει, μιας και δε βλέπω φως για Inalan σύντομα.

----------


## Atheros

> ΤΕΛΑΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ  για αυτή την προσφορά  !!! θα πάρω τηλ. το απόγευμα αν γίνεται... η σε κάποιο κατάστημα μέχρι αύριο....  απο 1 Απριλη ισχύει ότι προσφέρει η vodaphone ...cyta τέλος.   Σκέφτηκα να το αφήσω και ίσως υπάρξουν και νέες προσφορές στη συνέχεια ..εσείς τι με προτείνεται???


Δεν μου έδωσαν καταλληκτική ημερομηνία για την προσφορά, παρότι πήγα και ξαναρώτησα σχετικά προχθές. Αλλά και στην περίπτωση ας πούμε που δεν την δίνουν πιά, μετά την 1 Απρίλη, και λήξει το συμβόλαιό σου σαν εμένα, ή θές προσφορά, κάτι αντίστοιχο ή καλύτερο θα σου δώσουν ανταγωνιστικότερο καθότι πάλι προέρχεσαι από σύμβαση cyta, και η vodafone θέλει να υπογράψεις μαζί της.Δε θα σε αφήσει να φύγεις ακόμα και αίτημα διακοπής να κάνεις ώστε να μη ρισκάρεις φορητότητα και μπλέξεις. Εμένα προσωπικά, άν δε μου δώσουν καλή προσφορά vdsl θα αιτηθώ διακοπή γιατι δεν έχω να σας πληρώνω.... και για να μη χάσουν τον πελάτη που πληρώνει στην ώρα του, θα προτείνουν κάτι καλό.! Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## PANOS196

> Δεν μου έδωσαν καταλληκτική ημερομηνία για την προσφορά, παρότι πήγα και ξαναρώτησα σχετικά προχθές. Αλλά και στην περίπτωση ας πούμε που δεν την δίνουν πιά, μετά την 1 Απρίλη, και λήξει το συμβόλαιό σου σαν εμένα, ή θές προσφορά, κάτι αντίστοιχο ή καλύτερο θα σου δώσουν ανταγωνιστικότερο καθότι πάλι προέρχεσαι από σύμβαση cyta, και η vodafone θέλει να υπογράψεις μαζί της.Δε θα σε αφήσει να φύγεις ακόμα και αίτημα διακοπής να κάνεις ώστε να μη ρισκάρεις φορητότητα και μπλέξεις. Εμένα προσωπικά, άν δε μου δώσουν καλή προσφορά vdsl θα αιτηθώ διακοπή γιατι δεν έχω να σας πληρώνω.... και για να μη χάσουν τον πελάτη που πληρώνει στην ώρα του, θα προτείνουν κάτι καλό.! Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.


 Το   24μηνο συμβόλαιο με τη cyta έληξε εδώ και 3 μήνες και τον προηγούμενο μήνα μου πρόσθεσαν 3.5 ευρώ το μήνα για να παραμείνω  απο 17.33  στα 21 ευρώ στην ανάλυση λογαριασμού γράφει  διατήρηση προσφοράς 3 ευρώ + φπα  γιατί είχα έκπτωση......  θα συμφωνήσω όμως μαζί σου αλλά αν γίνει διακοπή θα έχω όμως τέλη σύνδεσης μετά....

----------


## Atheros

Δε θα γίνει διακοπή. Θα σου κάνουν προσφορά αφού σε ρωτήσουν γιατί θέλεις να το διακόψεις. Θα τους πείς πως δεν μπορώ να το πληρώνω και ίσως το σκεφτώ άν μου δώσετε πάγιο που να μπορώ να το εξυπηρετώ.

----------


## PANOS196

Απο αύριο Cyta τέλος.....Μετά τη Cyta ποιά εταιρεία είναι πιο καλή εκτος Cosmote??? Wind  Nova ( Forthnet)   Vodaphone ???

----------


## likos_de

> Απο αύριο Cyta τέλος.....Μετά τη Cyta ποιά εταιρεία είναι πιο καλή εκτος Cosmote??? Wind  Nova ( Forthnet)   Vodaphone ???


ΟΤΕ και μετά το χάος

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απο αύριο Cyta τέλος.....Μετά τη Cyta ποιά εταιρεία είναι πιο καλή εκτος Cosmote??? Wind  Nova ( Forthnet)   Vodaphone ???


Πιο καλή η πιο οικονομική;  :Smile:  
Βέβαια είναι ανάλογα και με τα κριτήρια του καθενός...

Κάποτε θα έλεγα οτε και έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο...άσχετα με το τι δίνεις...και αλήθεια είναι ότι ο οτε ελέγχει το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του δικτύου (χαλκός) και θα συνεχίσει..αλλά τώρα που σιγά σιγά μεγαλώνουν και τα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών και με το ftth 
θα ψιλό-αλλάξουν τα πράγματα.. 

Για μένα;...Μη σκας πολύ..όλοι οι isp ίδιοι είναι +-...
Πήγαινε όπου σου κάτσει καλύτερο deal internet-ομιλία, γενικά με λίγο απ'όλα..ότι σου κάνει κλικ..
Προσφορές, καλή έρευνα αγοράς και ότι κάτσει... :Wink:

----------


## terko

Οι παλιοφούστηδες πριν καν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα το έκοψαν το Cyta4U, αργά το μεσημέρι λειτουργούσε και το χρησιμοποίησα για τελευταία φορά.

Ας ελπίσουμε αύριο; μάλλον που θα εκδώσουν τους λογαριασμούς να το έχουν αφαιρέσει και να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα.

Και το site myCyta ήδη το άλλαξαν επίσης πριν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα και για όσους έχουν αποθηκευμένους τους κωδικούς τους στο browser, χρειάζεται να τους ξαναβάλουν για να μπουν.

Επίσης κατήργησαν και πάλι πριν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα το Mail της Hol από τους λογαριασμούς μας για όσους είμαστε πρώην χρήστες HOL.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Να ζήσουμε να την θυμόμαστε... Ήταν φανταστική** εταιρία.



**Καλό μήνα!  :Razz:

----------


## paanos

Ακόμα οι πελάτες Cyta δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο My home Account? Δεν υποτίθεται ότι ο λογαριασμός τους πλέον βγαίνει από την Vodafone?

----------


## galotzas

> Ακόμα οι πελάτες Cyta δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο My home Account? Δεν υποτίθεται ότι ο λογαριασμός τους πλέον βγαίνει από την Vodafone?


Εδω και λιγη ωρα το  cyta.gr σε ανακατευθυνει σε ενα welcome homepage της vodafone  με διαφορες οδηγιες. 

Εναλακτικα  αυτο που ρωτησες ειναι εδω  https://mycyta.vodafone.gr

----------


## paanos

Μέχρι στιγμής όμως οι πελάτες είναι στα συστήματα της Cyta, αν πχ κάποιος έχει κινητό Cyta δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει το My Vodafone, πρέπει να πάει στο δίκτυο της Vodafone με μορφή φορητότητας. Το ίδιο ισχυει λογικά και για την σταθερη, λογικά κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουν όλοι οι πελάτες στο δίκτυο Vodafone.

----------


## mrsmeneguzzi

Καλημέρα σας... είχαμε προτιμήσει την cyta λόγω του cyta4u...έχει κάποια άλλη εταιρία αυτην την δυνατότητα; γιατι σήμερα σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί κ απο το κατάστημα δεν έχουν ιδέα τι θα γίνει με αυτό...

----------


## jkoukos

Κανένας άλλος πάροχος δεν έχει αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία. Η υπηρεσία Cyta4u  ήταν η μοναδική.

----------


## nnn

RIP @ Cyta. είχα την τύχη το καλοκαίρι να μιλήσω με τον άνθρωπο που την έστησε και την έτρεχε στην Ελλάδα μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## mrsmeneguzzi

> Κανένας άλλος πάροχος δεν έχει αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία. Η υπηρεσία Cyta4u  ήταν η μοναδική.


Όντως μας βόλευε πολυ στην δουλειά μας... ελπίζω να την εκμεταλλευτεί η Vodafone... οποτε μόνο με εκτροπή πλέον... πφφφ

----------


## galotzas

> RIP @ Cyta. είχα την τύχη το καλοκαίρι να μιλήσω με τον άνθρωπο που την έστησε και την έτρεχε στην Ελλάδα μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια.


Κρίμα πραγματικα. Λιγοι ξερουν τι οδηγησε στο κλεισιμο και τι παιχνιδια παιζονται απο πισω. (Μην βγει τωρα ο καθε πανεπιστημονας να εξηγησει πως λειτουργουν οι πολυεθνικες και το παγιο και το  ταδε και παει λεγοντας). 5  χρονια συνδρομητης ειχα τα λιγοτερα προβληματα απο οτε forthnet και vivodi. RIP

----------


## NexTiN

Λίγες διευκρυνίσεις, διότι γράφονται πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν, σχετικά με τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Παραμένουν στα DSLAM / MSAN της Cyta, με VoIP και δεν μεταφέρονται σε POTS ή κάτι άλλο. Η μεταφορά θα γίνει καθαρά σε επίπεδο δικτύου, όπου το Core δίκτυο της Cyta, θα "ξεκουμπώσει" από την Κύπρο και θα "κουμπώσει" στην Vodafone. Από τα Block IPs, κάποια αγοράστηκαν και κάποια θα επιστραφούν στην Cyta Κύπρου (αυτό θα επηρεάσει σίγουρα πελάτες με static IPs όπου θα χρειαστεί να κάνουν εκ νέου αλλαγές στην μεριά τους). Η μετάβαση των πελατών θα πάρει αρκετούς μήνες και θα γίνεται σταδιακά ανά περιοχές. Πριν την μετάβαση, θα έχουν σταλεί σχετικές ενημερώσεις με το πότε, μαζί με νέο εξοπλισμό (πιθανότατα το ΖΤΕ 267), μιας και θα αποσυρθούν όλοι οι παλιοί εξοπλισμοί από το δίκτυο. Η μετάβαση, δυστυχώς δεν θα είναι "αναίμακτη" μιας και λόγω του ότι εμπλέκονται πάρα πολλά τμήματα, θα γίνεται αναγκαστικά πρωϊνές ώρες και με αρκετό "Down Time" για τους πελάτες. Όσοι είναι με ενεργά συμβόλαια / προσφορές, δεν επηρεάζονται από άποψη τιμής μέχρι να λήξουν τα συμβόλαιά τους και φυσικά δεν ισχύουν τα "παραμύθια" για την μη χρέωση ρήτρας, σε περίπτωση πρόωρης αποχώρησης. Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρών, μου μεταβιβάστηκαν από φίλους που δουλεύουν ακόμη στην εταιρία...

Το γιατί έφτασε να "πουληθεί" η εταιρία, είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και φταίνε πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οι παλιοφούστηδες πριν καν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα το έκοψαν το Cyta4U, αργά το μεσημέρι λειτουργούσε και το χρησιμοποίησα για τελευταία φορά.
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε αύριο; μάλλον που θα εκδώσουν τους λογαριασμούς να το έχουν αφαιρέσει και να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα.
> 
> Και το site myCyta ήδη το άλλαξαν επίσης πριν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα και για όσους έχουν αποθηκευμένους τους κωδικούς τους στο browser, χρειάζεται να τους ξαναβάλουν για να μπουν.
> 
> Επίσης κατήργησαν και πάλι πριν περάσει ολόκληρη η ημέρα το Mail της Hol από τους λογαριασμούς μας για όσους είμαστε πρώην χρήστες HOL.


Είπα να κάνω κ εγώ ένα R.I.P των παρακάτω...
cyta4u
https://mycyta.vodafone.gr
https://mail.hol.gr/cdomino1/inr.nsf

Το cyta4u είχε μερικά θεματάκια αλλά ήταν κάτι το μοναδικό...δυστυχώς πάμε προς τα πίσω..
Εχτές το βράδυ το cyta4u και το mail έπαιζαν..στο mail λειτουργούν ακόμα οι προωθήσεις αλλά δεν έχει μπει το auto-reply που λέγανε ότι  θα ενημερώνει τον κόσμο ότι η διεύθυνση δεν ισχύει.. 
Το mycyta από εχτές ήταν down = υπό αναβάθμιση..

- - - Updated - - -




> Όντως μας βόλευε πολυ στην δουλειά μας... ελπίζω να την εκμεταλλευτεί η Vodafone... οποτε μόνο με εκτροπή πλέον... πφφφ


Εκτροπή οι εισερχόμενες ναι...κλασικά...
Αλλά χρήση του χρόνου ομιλίας του σταθερού για εξερχόμενες μέσω data...καπούτ που λένε..

----------


## Godian

> Λίγες διευκρυνίσεις, διότι γράφονται πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν, σχετικά με τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Παραμένουν στα DSLAM / MSAN της Cyta, με VoIP και δεν μεταφέρονται σε POTS ή κάτι άλλο. Η μεταφορά θα γίνει καθαρά σε επίπεδο δικτύου, όπου το Core δίκτυο της Cyta, θα "ξεκουμπώσει" από την Κύπρο και θα "κουμπώσει" στην Vodafone. Από τα Block IPs, κάποια αγοράστηκαν και κάποια θα επιστραφούν στην Cyta Κύπρου (αυτό θα επηρεάσει σίγουρα πελάτες με static IPs όπου θα χρειαστεί να κάνουν εκ νέου αλλαγές στην μεριά τους). Η μετάβαση των πελατών θα πάρει αρκετούς μήνες και θα γίνεται σταδιακά ανά περιοχές. Πριν την μετάβαση, θα έχουν σταλεί σχετικές ενημερώσεις με το πότε, μαζί με νέο εξοπλισμό (πιθανότατα το ΖΤΕ 267), μιας και θα αποσυρθούν όλοι οι παλιοί εξοπλισμοί από το δίκτυο. Η μετάβαση, δυστυχώς δεν θα είναι "αναίμακτη" μιας και λόγω του ότι εμπλέκονται πάρα πολλά τμήματα, θα γίνεται αναγκαστικά πρωϊνές ώρες και με αρκετό "Down Time" για τους πελάτες. Όσοι είναι με ενεργά συμβόλαια / προσφορές, δεν επηρεάζονται από άποψη τιμής μέχρι να λήξουν τα συμβόλαιά τους και φυσικά δεν ισχύουν τα "παραμύθια" για την μη χρέωση ρήτρας, σε περίπτωση πρόωρης αποχώρησης. Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρών, μου μεταβιβάστηκαν από φίλους που δουλεύουν ακόμη στην εταιρία...
> 
> Το γιατί έφτασε να "πουληθεί" η εταιρία, είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και φταίνε πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες...


Λες να υπάρχουν και αλλαγές στον συγχρονισμό η και στα ping στο online N gaming λόγο του ότι όπως είπες θα φύγει από τη cyta Κύπρου και θα κουμπώσει στο δικό της δίκτυο;;

Γιατί εγώ έχω κάτσε καλά ping γιαυτό ρωτάω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λίγες διευκρυνίσεις, διότι γράφονται πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν, σχετικά με τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες. Παραμένουν στα DSLAM / MSAN της Cyta, με VoIP και δεν μεταφέρονται σε POTS ή κάτι άλλο. Η μεταφορά θα γίνει καθαρά σε επίπεδο δικτύου, όπου το Core δίκτυο της Cyta, θα "ξεκουμπώσει" από την Κύπρο και θα "κουμπώσει" στην Vodafone. Από τα Block IPs, κάποια αγοράστηκαν και κάποια θα επιστραφούν στην Cyta Κύπρου (αυτό θα επηρεάσει σίγουρα πελάτες με static IPs όπου θα χρειαστεί να κάνουν εκ νέου αλλαγές στην μεριά τους). Η μετάβαση των πελατών θα πάρει αρκετούς μήνες και θα γίνεται σταδιακά ανά περιοχές. Πριν την μετάβαση, θα έχουν σταλεί σχετικές ενημερώσεις με το πότε, μαζί με νέο εξοπλισμό (πιθανότατα το ΖΤΕ 267), μιας και θα αποσυρθούν όλοι οι παλιοί εξοπλισμοί από το δίκτυο. Η μετάβαση, δυστυχώς δεν θα είναι "αναίμακτη" μιας και λόγω του ότι εμπλέκονται πάρα πολλά τμήματα, θα γίνεται αναγκαστικά πρωϊνές ώρες και με αρκετό "Down Time" για τους πελάτες. Όσοι είναι με ενεργά συμβόλαια / προσφορές, δεν επηρεάζονται από άποψη τιμής μέχρι να λήξουν τα συμβόλαιά τους και φυσικά δεν ισχύουν τα "παραμύθια" για την μη χρέωση ρήτρας, σε περίπτωση πρόωρης αποχώρησης. Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρών, μου μεταβιβάστηκαν από φίλους που δουλεύουν ακόμη στην εταιρία...
> 
> Το γιατί έφτασε να "πουληθεί" η εταιρία, είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και φταίνε πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες...


Και τα είχαμε βολευτεί τα ρούτερ μας... :Sad:  
Είναι υποχρεωτική η αλλαγή άραγε; Πιθανολογώ ότι ίσως το κάνουν για να περάσουμε σε voda voip μετά..
Τώρα τελευταία έχω αρκετά ολιγόλεπτα down της ip..χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμό..
Πρίν μερικούς μήνες είχα και ένα dsl down για κανά 4ωρο (9:00-13:00) νομίζω, και η cyta δεν ήξερε τπτ...
έφτιαξε μόνο του τελικά..και μου φάνηκε σαν να καναν καλωδιακές εργασίες η κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## NexTiN

> Λες να υπάρχουν και αλλαγές στον συγχρονισμό η και στα ping στο online N gaming λόγο του ότι όπως είπες θα φύγει από τη cyta Κύπρου και θα κουμπώσει στο δικό της δίκτυο;;
> 
> Γιατί εγώ έχω κάτσε καλά ping γιαυτό ρωτάω


Ο συγχρονισμός πιθανότατα θα αλλάξει, μιας και θα εφαρμοστούν προφίλ της Voda στα DSLAM / MSAN της Cyta. Τα ping, είναι θέμα δρομολογήσεων. Είτε θα γίνουν καλύτερα, είτε χειρότερα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Και τα είχαμε βολευτεί τα ρούτερ μας... 
> Είναι υποχρεωτική η αλλαγή άραγε; Πιθανολογώ ότι ίσως το κάνουν για να περάσουμε σε voda voip μετά..


Ναι, είναι υποχρεωτική η αντικατάσταση διότι θέλουν να έχουν ένα τύπο εξοπλισμού στο δίκτυο. Το VoIP παραμένει "Cyta" μιας και ο IMS θα είναι ο ίδιος...

----------


## bill27

Οσοι ειχατε cytavision τι ακριβως εγινε?Μεταβηκατε στο vodafone tv με τα καναλια που εχει το συγκεκριμενο πακετο η βλεπετε και τα καναλια που ειχε το  cytavision που δεν τα ειχε η vodafone συν αυτα της vodafone tv?

----------


## paanos

Όσοι είχαν CytaVision τον Δεκέμβριο τους δωθηκε η επιλογή είτε να πάνε στα συστήματα της Vodafone και να βάλουν το νέο TV με προσφορα ειδική για πελάτες Cyta, είτε να σταματήσουν να πληρώνουν την τηλεόραση και να μείνουν στο δίκτυο της Cyta.

----------


## terko

Από το Σάββατο 30-3-2019 έχει καεί το router του αδερφού μου (οπότε και internet και τηλέφωνο γιοκ) και αυτοί ψ@λαρμενίζουν.

Ενημερώθηκε η τεχνική υποστήριξη της Cyta 2155013811 το Σάββατο και δρομολόγησε λέει να στείλει άλλο με την ACS την Δευτέρα 1-1-2019, το πολύ μέχρι την Τρίτη θα παραλάβει. 

Την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι τηλεφωνεί στην ΤΥ και του λένε ότι το δέμα έχει παραδοθεί στην ACS όταν ρώτησε για αριθμό παρακολούθησης του είπανε ότι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα και να ξαναπάρει το βράδυ κατά τις 10 μήπως και τον έχουν εισάγει για να του τον δώσουν, δυστυχώς ούτε και το βράδυ φαινόταν αριθμός στο σύστημά τους.

Αφού έφτασε μεσημέρι της Τρίτης και δεν παρέλαβε το router, περνά από την ACS που είναι σχεδόν δύο βήματα από το σπίτι του, κοιτάζουν, ψάχνουν και με τον αριθμό του κινητού, τίποτα.

Τηλεφωνεί πάλι στην ΤΥ αυτοί λένε το στείλανε και θα έπρεπε με βάση αυτά που βλέπουν στο σύστημά τους ότι θα είχε παραλαβή την Τρίτη και ας ξανατηλεφωνήσει πάλι το βράδυ μήπως έχει αναρτηθεί ο αριθμός παρακολούθησης της ACS 

Σήμερα Τετάρτη τηλεφωνεί στα κεντρικά της ACS μήπως βρει άκρη, του λένε χωρίς αριθμό παρακολούθησης δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Αφού ούτε και σήμερα δεν παρέλαβε το router ξαναπερνά από την ACS, πάλι τίποτα.

Τηλεφωνεί ξανά στην ΤΥ πάλι τα ίδια, τον συνδέει με το "Εμπορικό τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών" (έτσι το είπε), μιλά εκεί με μία κυρία της εξιστορεί την όλη υπόθεση, του λέει πως και αυτή ότι βλέπει τα ίδια που έλεγαν και από την ΤΥ (δηλαδή ότι έπρεπε μέχρι την Τρίτη να είχες παραλάβει), τον βάζει σε αναμονή, επιστρέφει και του λέει ναι υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα σε καλέσουμε σήμερα στο κινητό να σου δώσουμε εξηγήσεις. Στην ερώτηση αν για το διάστημα που δεν έχει υπηρεσίες αν θα γίνει κάνουν μείωση στο λογαριασμό του του απάντησε θετικά και ότι το έγραψε ήδη από τώρα στην καρτέλα.

Λοιπόν όσο την είδατε εσείς και εγώ άλλο τόσο την είδε και ο αδερφός μου την κυρία αυτή ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο από την Cyta να του τηλεφωνεί.

Παρέλειψα να πω πως κάπου ενδιάμεσα, μάλλον τη Δευτέρα εκεί που πήγε να πληρώσει τον λογαριασμό του της Cyta στην Vodafone και τους είπε για το καμένο router τον παρέπεμψαν και αυτοί στην υποστήριξη στο 13811 της Cyta και του είπαν εμείς μόνο εισπράξεις λογαριασμών κάνουμε.

Αύριο προβλέπω να γίνει μάχη.

Αν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή, ούτε για μια αποστολή ενός router δεν μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τους πελάτες τους.

Και η Vodafone να σφυρίζει αδιάφορα και να σε παραπέμπει στην Cyta που πλέον δεν υπάρχει και που εδώ με την σημερινή της ανακοίνωση άλλα διατείνεται ότι ισχύουν.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-VODAFONE-CYTA




> H VODAFONE ανακοινώνει ότι την 1η Απριλίου 2019 ολοκληρώθηκε η συγχώνευση της εταιρείας CYTA ΕΛΛΑΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΗ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ (Λ. Αλεξάνδρας 128, Αθήνα, ΑΦΜ 998646157, Αρ. ΓΕΜΗ 007339101000) με την κατά 100 % μητρική της εταιρεία VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ (Τζαβέλλα 1-3, Χαλάνδρι, ΑΦΜ 094349850, Αρ. ΓΕΜΗ 000828201000), με την καταχώρηση στο Γενικό Εμπορικό Μητρώο (Γ.Ε.ΜΗ.) της υπ’ αριθμ. πρωτ. 2069/19 – 01/04/2019 Απόφασης της Αντιπεριφερειάρχη Π.Ε. Βόρειου Τομέα Αθηνών (ΑΔΑ: ΩΙΙ77Λ7-Ψ3Δ).
> 
> Η συγχώνευση πραγματοποιήθηκε με απορρόφηση της CYTA Hellas από την VODAFONE, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 68-77 και 78 του Κ.Ν. 2190/1920 και του άρθρου 54 του Ν. 4172/2013 σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 61 του Ν.4438/2016, όπως ισχύουν, είχε δε ως αποτέλεσμα την διαγραφή της CYTA Hellas από τα μητρώα των εταιρειών και την παύση της νομικής της ύπαρξης.
> 
> *Συνακόλουθα, από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία, η VODAFONE υπεισέρχεται αυτοδικαίως και χωρίς καμία άλλη διατύπωση, δυνάμει οιονεί καθολικής διαδοχής σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, σε όλα εν γένει* τα δικαιώματα, *τις υποχρεώσεις* και έννομες σχέσεις της CYTA Hellas. Ως εκ τούτου, από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία, κάθε υποχρέωση της CYTA Hellas έναντι του νόμου και των δημοσίων αρχών αφορά και βαρύνει την VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ Α.Ε.Ε.Τ. 
> 
> *Πηγή : Vodafone*


Μια ακόμη παράλειψη στην παραπάνω παράλειψη, εκεί που πήγε τα καλόπαιδα της VODAFONE το προέτρεψαν ακόμη και σήμερα μετά από τρεις ημέρες από την πλήρη συγχώνευση να κάνει φορητότητα άκουσον άκουσον σε αυτούς, θα τρελαθούμε τελείως δηλαδή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από το Σάββατο 30-3-2019 έχει καεί το router του αδερφού μου (οπότε και internet και τηλέφωνο γιοκ) και αυτοί ψ@λαρμενίζουν.
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε η τεχνική υποστήριξη της Cyta 2155013811 το Σάββατο και δρομολόγησε λέει να στείλει άλλο με την ACS την Δευτέρα 1-1-2019, το πολύ μέχρι την Τρίτη θα παραλάβει. 
> 
> Την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι τηλεφωνεί στην ΤΥ και του λένε ότι το δέμα έχει παραδοθεί στην ACS όταν ρώτησε για αριθμό παρακολούθησης του είπανε ότι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα και να ξαναπάρει το βράδυ κατά τις 10 μήπως και τον έχουν εισάγει για να του τον δώσουν, δυστυχώς ούτε και το βράδυ φαινόταν αριθμός στο σύστημά τους.
> 
> Αφού έφτασε μεσημέρι της Τρίτης και δεν παρέλαβε το router, περνά από την ACS που είναι σχεδόν δύο βήματα από το σπίτι του, κοιτάζουν, ψάχνουν και με τον αριθμό του κινητού, τίποτα.
> 
> Τηλεφωνεί πάλι στην ΤΥ αυτοί λένε το στείλανε και θα έπρεπε με βάση αυτά που βλέπουν στο σύστημά τους ότι θα είχε παραλαβή την Τρίτη και ας ξανατηλεφωνήσει πάλι το βράδυ μήπως έχει αναρτηθεί ο αριθμός παρακολούθησης της ACS 
> ...


Του έκαναν δωρεάν προώθηση εισερχομένων κλήσεων;  Backup ρούτερ μόνο για ίντερνετ δεν έχει; 
Για το διάστημα που δεν έχει υπηρεσίες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουν μείωση στο λογαριασμό του. 
Κρίμα που δεν μπορεί να γίνει το πάρε δώσε των ρούτερ σε κατάστημα voda..μάλλον δεν έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο 
ακόμα οι εταιρίες.. Λογαριασμούς ξέρουν όμως να εισπράττουν... Τα καταστήματα cyta καπούτ όλα; 
Αυτό με τη φορητότητα cyta-> voda άλλο ανέκδοτο.. 
Αν του δίνουν όμως τις ίδιες παροχές και δεν έχει ανάγκη το voip..why not σε ένα καλό deal;

----------


## terko

> Του έκαναν δωρεάν προώθηση εισερχομένων κλήσεων;  Backup ρούτερ μόνο για ίντερνετ δεν έχει; 
> Για το διάστημα που δεν έχει υπηρεσίες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουν μείωση στο λογαριασμό του. 
> Κρίμα που δεν μπορεί να γίνει το πάρε δώσε των ρούτερ σε κατάστημα voda..μάλλον δεν έχουν φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο 
> ακόμα οι εταιρίες.. Λογαριασμούς ξέρουν όμως να εισπράττουν... Τα καταστήματα cyta καπούτ όλα; 
> Αυτό με τη φορητότητα cyta-> voda άλλο ανέκδοτο.. 
> Αν του δίνουν όμως τις ίδιες παροχές και δεν έχει ανάγκη το voip..why not σε ένα καλό deal;


Δυστυχώς φίλε μου ούτε προώθηση του έκαναν αλλά ούτε και άλλο router έχει αλλά και να είχε ή να βρει από κάπου αλλού, δεν το κατέχει τελείως μα τελείως το άθλημα, γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος χρειάζεται και κάποια ρύθμιση το router για να δουλέψει, την οποία ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω, έτσι δεν είναι;

Για την μείωση στο λογαριασμό του είπαν εντάξει αλλά και έτσι είχαν πει και χθες ότι θα του τηλεφωνήσουν να τον ενημερώσουν αλλά τίποτα.

Κατάστημα cyta στην περιοχή του (επαρχία) υπήρχε, αλλά δυστυχώς το έκλεισαν. 

Το voip δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καν, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι να πάει στην Vodafon γιατί θα πάρει μέρες αλλά να του έστελναν το router το συντομότερο όπως είχαν πει.

Στο σήμερα Πέμπτη λοιπόν...

Τηλεφωνεί στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών 2155013877 και αρχίσανε πάλι τα ίδια, έχεις δίκιο κλπ, κλπ, το δούλεμα δηλαδή, μετά για να τον καθησυχάσουν του είπαν ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι στην ίδια περίπτωση που περιμένουν μια εβδομάδα. Τους ζητούσε επιτακτικά να μιλήσει με τον διευθυντή αλλά τίποτα και του είπαν να του δώσουν την ΤΥ που είναι υπεύθυνη για τέτοια θέματα. Στην συνέχεια και ενώ ακόμη υπήρχε έντονη λογομαχία τον συνδέει απότομα με την ΤΥ και άρχισαν και αυτοί πάλι μία από τα ίδια, στην επιμονή του να μιλήσει και εκεί με τον τεχνικό διευθυντή του απάντησαν πως τώρα δεν γίνεται, θα τον καλέσει ο ίδιος, στην ερώτηση πότε; η απάντηση ήταν δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσει, να σου πω σε μισή ώρα και να μην μπορέσει να σε καλέσει; Κάπου εκεί της λέει θα περιμένω να μιλήσω και κλείνει η συνομιλία.

Φυσικά δεν τηλεφώνησε κανένας όπως και χθες.

Εγώ πάντως αυτό που κατάλαβα γιατί ήμουν αυτήκοος μάρτυρας μιας και είχε ανοιχτή ακρόαση και ταυτόχρονα είχαμε μαζί ανοιχτή επικοινωνία από κινητό, είναι τελικά ότι αυτοί είναι τελείως απαράδεκτοι και δεν ενδιαφέρονται καθόλου μα καθόλου για τους πελάτες τους και μπορεί να το καθυστερήσουν πάρα πολύ ή και να μην στείλουν και ποτέ router γιατί πλέον έχουν κτυπήσει διάλυση.

Είπα λοιπόν στον αδερφό μου πήγαινε αύριο στην Vodafone, γιατί αυτή είναι υπεύθυνη ως καθολική διάδοχος σύμφωνα με τον νόμο όπως άλλωστε το λέει και ή ίδια στην ανακοίνωσή της, πες τους τι έχει γίνει και απαίτησε να σου βρουν άμεσα λύση.

Μετά από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ένα είναι βέβαιο για εμένα, καθότι και εγώ πελάτης και της μιας (πρώην) Cyta και της άλλης Vodafone (πρώην HOL) σε άλλη γραμμή, ότι σίγουρα εντός διμήνου θα αποχωρήσω από την πρώτη, παρότι δεν είχα ποτέ μου τέτοιο σκοπό, κάνοντας χρήση του δικαιώματος λόγω κατάργησης της υπηρεσίας Cyta4U (δυστυχώς για τον αδερφό μου, δεν την είχε αυτή την υπηρεσία και έχει κάνει ανανέωση μόλις τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο) και θα αναμένω αντίστοιχη αφορμή από κάποια αλλαγή που θα κάνει η δεύτερη στα τιμολόγια της και θα μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να την κάνω και από αυτή που και εγώ δυστυχώς σε αυτή ανανέωσα τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο.

ΜΑΚΡΥΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ λοιπόν από (πρώην) Cyta και Vodafone.

----------


## likos_de

Ευτυχώς και την κοπανησα εγκαίρως. Αυτά τα χάλια τα περίμενα. Μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η κατάσταση μετά την πώληση αυτά τα προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν. Κάτι που δεν θα μπορούν να λύσουν θα το κάνουν μπαλάκι άσχετα αν η Vodafone πλέον έχει την ευθύνη για ότι συμβαίνει στους πελάτες της cyta. Γι αυτό υπομονή σε όσους έχουν μπλέξει σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ευτυχώς και την κοπανησα εγκαίρως. Αυτά τα χάλια τα περίμενα. Μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η κατάσταση μετά την πώληση αυτά τα προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν. Κάτι που δεν θα μπορούν να λύσουν θα το κάνουν μπαλάκι άσχετα αν η Vodafone πλέον έχει την ευθύνη για ότι συμβαίνει στους πελάτες της cyta. Γι αυτό υπομονή σε όσους έχουν μπλέξει σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.


Κι εγώ το περίμενα, γι αυτό έφυγα νωρίτερα. Ήταν που ήταν χάλια η Cyta, τώρα που την πήρε η (χειρότερη) Vodafone, θα υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δυστυχώς φίλε μου ούτε προώθηση του έκαναν αλλά ούτε και άλλο router έχει αλλά και να είχε ή να βρει από κάπου αλλού, δεν το κατέχει τελείως μα τελείως το άθλημα, γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος χρειάζεται και κάποια ρύθμιση το router για να δουλέψει, την οποία ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω, έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> Για την μείωση στο λογαριασμό του είπαν εντάξει αλλά και έτσι είχαν πει και χθες ότι θα του τηλεφωνήσουν να τον ενημερώσουν αλλά τίποτα.
> 
> Κατάστημα cyta στην περιοχή του (επαρχία) υπήρχε, αλλά δυστυχώς το έκλεισαν. 
> 
> Το voip δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καν, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι να πάει στην Vodafon γιατί θα πάρει μέρες αλλά να του έστελναν το router το συντομότερο όπως είχαν πει.
> 
> Στο σήμερα Πέμπτη λοιπόν...
> ...


Η ρύθμιση που χρειάζεται είναι τα username/password μόνο...

Όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα σκηνικά με την cyta και πριν..τα ίδια ήταν..απλά τώρα μπορεί να το τραβάνε κ άλλο 
για να πάνε στη voda όλοι σιγά σιγά και να τελειώνουν με τα απομεινάρια της cyta νωρίτερα..τι να πω.. 
Τι δεν έκανε φορητότητα σε άλλη εταιρία τόσες μέρες και παιδεύεται; 
Κάνοντας χρήση της κατάργησης του cyta4u που λες η το όλο σκηνικό...

----------


## terko

> Η ρύθμιση που χρειάζεται είναι τα username/password μόνο...
> 
> Όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα σκηνικά με την cyta και πριν..τα ίδια ήταν..απλά τώρα μπορεί να το τραβάνε κ άλλο 
> για να πάνε στη voda όλοι σιγά σιγά και να τελειώνουν με τα απομεινάρια της cyta νωρίτερα..τι να πω.. 
> Τι δεν έκανε φορητότητα σε άλλη εταιρία τόσες μέρες και παιδεύεται; 
> Κάνοντας χρήση της κατάργησης του cyta4u που λες η το όλο σκηνικό...


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν χρειάζεται μόνο username/password για να λειτουργήσει, αλλά ακόμη και αυτά δεν τα γνωρίζει ποια είναι (θα πεις αν τους τηλεφωνήσει μπορεί να τα μάθει), αλλά και να τα γνώριζε, είπαμε δεν το κατέχει καν το άθλημα.

Για τα απομεινάρια που λες όντως αυτό συμβαίνει, είναι η πολιτική τους να ξεμπερδεύουν το γρηγορότερο γιατί όσο καθυστερήσουν τόσο και πιο πολύ τους κοστίζει.

Παραπάνω είπα (ίσως δεν κατάλαβες), πως δεν είχε την υπηρεσία Cyta4U για να μπορέσει να αποδεσμευτεί όπως εγώ που την είχα και θα χρησιμοποιήσω την κατάργησή της για να φύγω για άλλες πολιτείες.

Τώρα στα νεώτερα σήμερα, για την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης.

Φυσικά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από την Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ή την ΤΥ της πρώην Cyta και νυν Vodafone αλλά και ούτε αυτός τους ενόχλησε καθόλου.

Πήγε στην Vodafone αλλά αντί να κάνει αυτό που του είχα πει έκανε πατάτα. Τον παραμύθιασαν ότι δεν είναι αυτή υπεύθυνη για την πρώην Cyta όπως ορίζει πράγματι ο νόμος και ότι η Vodafone έχει κάνει λάθος στην διατύπωση της ανακοίνωσή της πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Του έδωσαν προσφορά 24άρι internet, απεριόριστα προς σταθερά και 4 ώρες προς κινητά με 20.50€, δωρεάν φορητότητα και τέλη ενεργοποίησης και ενεργοποίηση όπως αρχικά του είπαν σε 5-6 ημέρες και δυστυχώς τον έπεισαν. 

Του λέω ότι αν κάνεις αυτό που σκέφτεσαι, θα τους κάνεις πολύ μεγάλη χάρη και δώρο, γιατί αυτοί αυτό επιδιώκουν και αυτός είναι ο λόγος κωλυσιεργίας και καθυστέρησης αποστολής του router και επίσης του τόνισα ότι ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης να είσαι σίγουρος δεν είναι μόνο τόσος όσος σου είπαν και ότι θα πάρει τουλάχιστον ένα 20ήμερο. 

Δεν με άκουσε και ξαναπήγε το απόγευμα και έκανε αίτηση μεταφοράς-φορητότητας και πλέον ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης από 5-6 ημέρες που του είχαν πει αρχικά έγινε 6-7 εργάσιμες. 

Οταν δε, μου διάβαζε την αίτηση που είχε κάνει, διαπίστωσα ότι έκανε και δεύτερη πατάτα και ότι ο χρόνος ενεργοποίησης όχι μόνο δεν θα είναι ούτε αυτός που του είπαν αυτοί εκεί, ούτε αυτός που του είπα εγώ αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερος, γιατί στην αίτηση είναι τσεκαρισμένη η φράση: "Οι ενέργειες ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής να αρχίσουν μετά την περίοδο των 14 ημερών του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης" και αν αυτές οι 14 ημέρες είναι και αυτές εργάσιμες (νομίζω πως όχι), τότε ακόμη χειρότερα. 

Του λέω πήγαινε αύριο ξανά στην Vodafone να κάνεις αίτηση υπαναχώρησης και ξανά νέα αίτηση μεταφοράς.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν χρειάζεται μόνο username/password για να λειτουργήσει, αλλά ακόμη και αυτά δεν τα γνωρίζει ποια είναι (θα πεις αν τους τηλεφωνήσει μπορεί να τα μάθει), αλλά και να τα γνώριζε, είπαμε δεν το κατέχει καν το άθλημα.
> 
> Για τα απομεινάρια που λες όντως αυτό συμβαίνει, είναι η πολιτική τους να ξεμπερδεύουν το γρηγορότερο γιατί όσο καθυστερήσουν τόσο και πιο πολύ τους κοστίζει.
> 
> Παραπάνω είπα (ίσως δεν κατάλαβες), πως δεν είχε την υπηρεσία Cyta4U για να μπορέσει να αποδεσμευτεί όπως εγώ που την είχα και θα χρησιμοποιήσω την κατάργησή της για να φύγω για άλλες πολιτείες.
> 
> Τώρα στα νεώτερα σήμερα, για την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης.
> 
> Φυσικά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από την Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ή την ΤΥ της πρώην Cyta και νυν Vodafone αλλά και ούτε αυτός τους ενόχλησε καθόλου.
> ...


Όχι δεν το πρόσεξα ότι δεν είχε το 4u..

Στη cyta είχε δέσμευση; Αν ναι να το τονίσει εγγράφως με φαξ ότι κάνει φορητότητα 
λόγω του εμπαιγμού της cyta με το ρούτερ (βοήθησε τον να το συντάξει) για να μη βρεθεί με ποινή..  

Τώρα παρακάτω...τι διαφορά έχει στο πακέτο της voda με της cyta που είχε; 
Ας πάει εκεί στη voda να ξεμπερδεύει..να πάρει καρφί κ το ρούτερ του απ'το κατάστημα και τέλος..
Δεν αξίζει όλη αυτή η βαβούρα κ το να τσακώνεσαι..trust me..been there, done that.. 

Η φορητότητα αν παραιτηθείς του δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης των 14 ημερών είναι max ~7 ημέρες..το έχω κάνει. 

Όπως είπα άσε τον άνθρωπο να ξεμπερδεύει εφόσον δεν γνωρίζει πολλά..μην ταλαιπωρείται..

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα..   :Wink:

----------


## geopro64

Γιατί στην Vodafone κοπτωνται τόσο στό νά κάνουν φορητότητα τούς παλιούς πελάτες τής cyta στή Vodafone ?
Αφού ήδη είναι πλέον πελάτες της Vodafone μετά τήν εξαγορά τής cyta.
Τί κρύβεται πίσω από αυτή τήν επιμονή ;

----------


## jkoukos

Για να μην τους χάσουν από πελάτες με φορητότητα σε κάποιον πάροχο ίσως;

----------


## Atheros

> Γιατί στην Vodafone κοπτωνται τόσο στό νά κάνουν φορητότητα τούς παλιούς πελάτες τής cyta στή Vodafone ?
> Αφού ήδη είναι πλέον πελάτες της Vodafone μετά τήν εξαγορά τής cyta.
> Τί κρύβεται πίσω από αυτή τήν επιμονή ;


Για να έχουν υπογραφή δική σου σε συμβόλαιο vodafone. Η cyta ήταν μετά την εξαγορά από νομικής απόψεως θυγατρική της vodafone. Την 1 Απριλίου, η μητρική έκλεισε τη θυγατρική (ΑΦΜ-άδεια παρόχου όλα τερματίστηκαν)και πέρασε όλους τους πελάτες στη μητρική. Οι πελάτες όμως δεν έχουν κάνει καμία συμφωνία με τη μητρική. Άν κάποιος πελάτης το σκεφτεί αυτό και πατήσει ντουφέκι....η vodafone θα κλαίει τα λεφτά της και θα χάσει και πιθανό δικαστήριο. Για αυτό έτσι σιωπηλά και αθόρυβα θα επιχειρήσει να τους μεταγράψει όλους στη vodafone......

----------


## jkoukos

Καμία σχέση αυτό με το ντουφέκι.
Αν ήσουν ενοικιαστής μου με ενεργό συμβόλαιο και πωλούσα το σπίτι, θα μπορούσες να ρίξεις πιστολιά στον νέο ιδιοκτήτη; Μήπως το συμβόλαιο που είχαμε μαζί, δεν συνεχίζει να είναι δεσμευτικό και για τα 2 μέρη;

----------


## GregoirX23

Απορώ τι γίνεται με το: https://mycyta.vodafone.gr 
Πότε θα το ανεβάσουν...ακόμα αναβαθμίσεις κάνουν..;

Λυπούμαστε
Η σελίδα που αναζητάτε δεν είναι διαθέσιμη ή δεν υπάρχει.
Επιστροφή στην αρχική σελίδα

 :Thinking:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Απορώ τι γίνεται με το: https://mycyta.vodafone.gr 
> Πότε θα το ανεβάσουν...ακόμα αναβαθμίσεις κάνουν..;
> 
> Λυπούμαστε
> Η σελίδα που αναζητάτε δεν είναι διαθέσιμη ή δεν υπάρχει.
> Επιστροφή στην αρχική σελίδα


Εμένα μπήκε κανονικά.

----------


## PANOS196

Να ρωτήσω κάτι .  το συμβόλαιο  24 μηνο με τη cyta έληξε εδω και 3 μήνες πλήρωνα 17,3 ευρώ προσφορά απεριόριστα σταθερά , 300 πρός κινητά, έως 24 ταχύτητα και απο δώ και πέρα πληρώνω 17,3 + 3,5 = 20,80 .. καπέλο 3,5 ευρώ για διατήρηση προσφοράς γράφει στο λογαριασμό.. μια προσφορά για vdsl 50 στα 25 ευρώ μου έκαναν τηλεφωνικά για παλιούς πελάτες της cyta εδώ και καιρό δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα.. το ερώτημα είναι τι κάνω απο δω και πέρα.. παραμένω όπως έχει ? η κάτι άλλο..απο έρευνα αγοράς δεν βλέπω κάτι πιο φθηνό..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα μπήκε κανονικά.


Strange...μόλις δοκίμασα από κινητό κ μπήκε..δοκίμασα μετά από i.explorer (pc) κ μπήκε...από opera (pc) μου βγάζει συνέχεια αυτό.. 
Τι στο καλό κόλλημα έχει φάει..ούτε σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω άλλο browser..ίσως έχουν κολλήσει τα certificates η τα cookies...time for troubleshooting..thanks for the info.. :Wink:  
Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα βλέπω πως είχαν ορισμένοι πίσω στη σελίδα 358..τώρα ήρθε κ σε μένα.. :Razz: 
Bytheway βλέπω πως δουλεύουμε κ οι 2 opera.. :One thumb up:  

- - - Updated - - -

Μια απαλοιφή δεδομένων περιήγησης το έστρωσε.. :Wink:  
Το μόνο μείον...άντε τώρα πάλι να ζητάνε όλες οι σελίδες διάφορα..κ να βγάζουν κάθε είδους μηνύματα.. :Thumb down: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αναρωτιέμαι...αυτό το καπέλο ~3,5 ευρώ για διατήρηση προσφοράς που έχει αναφερθεί εδώ..
έχουν δικαίωμα να το βάζουν έτσι απλά;  
Δεν πρέπει να υπάρξει κάποια ενημέρωση-αιτιολόγηση;

----------


## Atheros

> Καμία σχέση αυτό με το ντουφέκι.
> Αν ήσουν ενοικιαστής μου με ενεργό συμβόλαιο και πωλούσα το σπίτι, θα μπορούσες να ρίξεις πιστολιά στον νέο ιδιοκτήτη; Μήπως το συμβόλαιο που είχαμε μαζί, δεν συνεχίζει να είναι δεσμευτικό και για τα 2 μέρη;


Όχι, άν αγόραζα το σπίτι εγω θα σου ζήταγα να υπογράψουμε συμβόλαιο καινούριο μαζί(με την ίδια τιμή έστω) ,κι αν δεν ήθελες εξώδικο με προθεσμία να το εγκαταλείψεις._

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό γίνεται όταν πτωχεύει μία εταιρεία οπότε οι συνδρομητές μεταβαίνουν σε άλλη και χρειάζεται εξαρχής σύμβαση.
Στις εξαγορές/συγχωνεύσεις, μια χαρά ο νόμος προβλέπει ότι η σύμβαση συνεχίζει με ότι αναφέρεται, για το χρονικό διάστημα που ισχύει.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς έγινε μερικά χρόνια πριν, με την εξαγορά/συγχώνευση της HOL από την Vodafone. 

Απλά η Vodafone θέλοντας να εξασφαλίσει τους πελάτες της Cyta, που έχουν μήνες ακόμη μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιό τους, προτείνουν νέο με τους ίδιους όρους κι έτσι ουσιαστικά τους κρατά πελάτες για πάνω από 24 μήνες.

----------


## Atheros

Ναι , έχεις δίκιο . Είναι επικρατέστερη και αυτή η σκέψη.ήθελα να ήξερα όμως, τι με συμφέρει εν προκειμένω; Τώρα με τα 14,7€ ,μόλις λήξει να δίνω άλλα 3,5€ για διατήρηση προσφοράς και να παραμείνω στο ελεύθερο...χωρίς νέο συμβόλαιο και χρονικές δεσμεύσεις!!! Απεριόριστο adsl, σταθερά...και 300 κινητά! Άν κάτσει έτσι καλά θα είναι!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όχι, άν αγόραζα το σπίτι εγω θα σου ζήταγα να υπογράψουμε συμβόλαιο καινούριο μαζί(με την ίδια τιμή έστω) ,κι αν δεν ήθελες εξώδικο με προθεσμία να το εγκαταλείψεις._


Kαι ανάλογα με το συμβόλαιο μπορεί να αγόραζες και να περίμενες να λήξει.  :Razz: 
Δικαίωμά του να μην υπογράψει καινούργιο και εσύ υπεισέρχεσαι στην σύμβαση αυτοδίκαια επειδή είσαι ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης.

Ασε καλύτερα τα ακίνητα, είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## pstratos

Τελευταίο επισοδειο στο σειριαλ από τα εξωτικά ΣΠΑΤΑ.
Συνδρομητής cyta 3 χρονια τώρα, όλα καλά (18dn/1up + 2 voip γραμμες). Έρχεται η voda και μας παίρνει τον πάροχο, οπότε παπαλα cyta4U, πάπαλα και τα απεριόριστα προς το νησί!!!
Και εκεί που κουναμε και ξυνουμε την κελέα μας, τσουπ 50/5 η voda με 25ευρα/μηνα. Ενδίδουμε και δυο μέρες μετά, κομμένο τηλέφωνο αλλά internet ok.
ξεκινά η μετάβαση, και αφού κυνηγάμε τον κουριερ στα μισά Σπατα έχουμε στα χέρια μας ένα ωραίο μαύρο router (fibra μας το είπαν) μαζί με μερικά φίλτρα για αναλογικό τηλ. Το fibra /300N τούμπανο με τα dualband του, τα 5Ghz του, τα διπλά και τετραπλά SSID για τους μουσαφιρεόυς, τις phone ports του.... Χλίδα μηλάμε.
Και να που κλειδώνει το άτιμο στα 50/5 και κατέβαζε κιόλας ..... ώρε γλέντια, μπράβο Voda!
Τηλέφωνο όμως?? Παγερά κόκκινο, σαν το κρασι νεμεας ενα πράμα. Ρε ρεστρτ από εδω, ρεσταρτ από κει τίποτα.
Μπαινω και στο μενου, βλέπω και max rate 75/25 και λέω ρε τι κάνανε στους χαλκους??? Βέβαια η καμπίνα είναι στον κήπο μου (της ποτίζω με ευλάβεια και την γείωση, μήπως και ξηλώσει.....)

Αλλά τηλεφωνο τίποτα. Κάποια στιγμή ρίχνω μουτρα και μιλάω και με τεχνικο......

ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ Η ΤΟ SPLITER ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΣΑΝ POTS!!!!!
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ VOIP H ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ MOY ΚΑΙ ΤΟ PHONE ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ


Είπατε τίποτα χωριανοί? Vectored καμπινούλα έτοιμη για όλα, αλλα το POTS, POTS

----------


## paanos

Φαντάζομαι πλέον είσαι στο δίκτυο της Vodafone, για αυτό και POTS. Το κάνουν σε αρκετές συνδέσεις με τηλεφωνία από το ΑΚ.

----------


## pstratos

Το ΑΚ είναι σε 3-4 κμ απόσταση. Από καμπίνα παίρνω με max att rate  75/25. Η καμπίνα είναι σχεδόν στην άκρη του κήπου!   POTS πως σκ@τ@ κατάφεραν να περάσουν???

----------


## GregoirX23

@pstratos
Το ζεύγος της γραμμής σου μπορεί να συνεχίζει έως το Α.Κ μόνο για την pots..και στην καμπίνα γίνεται η διακλάδωση 
για να πάρεις από εκεί μόνο το internet..
Η
Άμα η καμπίνα vdsl είναι της voda μπορεί η pots να βγαίνει μέσω msan..δηλαδή να μην είναι πραγματική pots (και ας έχει τάση), 
αλλά voip η οποία βγαίνει από τον εξοπλισμό της καμπίνας κ χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο του παρόχου (emulated pstn), αντί να έβγαινε voip από το ρούτερ και να χρησιμοποιούσε τη δική σου σύνδεση..

Voip νομίζω ότι δίνει η voda μόνο αν η καμπίνα είναι άλλου παρόχου..
Έχεις σκέτη vdsl καμπίνα Η vdsl καμπίνα και δίπλα παλιό καφάο του οτε;
Εκεί τις καμπίνες δεν τις έχει πάρει ο οτε; η κάνω λάθος;..

Αλλά voip τελειωμένο κ ακατέβατο μόνο οτε..οι "άλλοι" ακόμα το παίζουν pots κ επιλεκτικά voip..είχαμε κ τη cyta με voip...
για να δούμε εις βάθος χρόνου τι θα κάνει με αυτό η voda..θα το διατηρήσει;
Νομίζω όμως ότι σιγά σιγά πρέπει να γίνουν όλα voip..δεν υπάρχει κάποια οδηγία γι'αυτό; 
Η δεν είναι δεσμευτικό;..Anyone; :Thinking: 

Εγώ πάντως πλέον είμαι υπέρ του voip, γιατί παλιά με αυτά που ακούγονταν για το voip..ψήφιζα pots, τώρα πια είναι στα βασικά κριτήρια μου η παροχή voip όταν κοιτάζω για πάροχο..στο παρελθόν δεν προχώρησα σε καλό deal επειδή δεν παρείχαν  voip..γούστα είναι αυτά θα μου πεις..πάντως αν δεν γίνουν όλα voip που ακούγεται..θα γυρίσω τον κύριο αριθμό μου σε τρίτο πάροχο voip και θα κοιτάξω κάποιο πακέτο "σκέτο" χωρίς πολλά πολλά μόνο για παροχή internet..

----------


## pstratos

Με την  Cyta πάντα voip ήταν η γραμμή. Ένα βράδυ η τηλεφωνία έχασα την δρομολόγιση. Το επόμενο πρωι χάθηκε ο συγχρονισμός (11:00), έφτασε το νέο router (14:00) ακαριαία 'επεξε internet και POTS τηλέφωνο.  Πότε προλάβανε να ρυθμίσουνε / πριζοσουνε σπλιτερσ κλπ?? Μήπως η καμπίνα είναι τόσο "έξυπνη" και έχει και καμιά FXS καρτούλα? Πάντως μετά από τόσα χρόνια VOIP μου φάνηκε πισογύρισμα (ασε που νομιζω οτι ακούγεται χειρότερα)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με την  Cyta πάντα voip ήταν η γραμμή. Ένα βράδυ η τηλεφωνία έχασα την δρομολόγιση. Το επόμενο πρωι χάθηκε ο συγχρονισμός (11:00), έφτασε το νέο router (14:00) ακαριαία 'επεξε internet και POTS τηλέφωνο.  Πότε προλάβανε να ρυθμίσουνε / πριζοσουνε σπλιτερσ κλπ?? Μήπως η καμπίνα είναι τόσο "έξυπνη" και έχει και καμιά FXS καρτούλα? Πάντως μετά από τόσα χρόνια VOIP μου φάνηκε πισογύρισμα (ασε που νομιζω οτι ακούγεται χειρότερα)


Αυτό εννοείται..η cyta μόνο voip έδινε.. 
Έτσι γίνεται συνήθως δεν τους παίρνει πολύ να αλλάξουν dslam κλπ και ορισμένες φορές αν η καμπίνα είναι του ίδιου παρόχου  μπορεί να μη χρειαστεί να πάνε κ στη καμπίνα...απλά αλλάζουν ζεύγη (τον χαλκό) μόνο στο α.κ οι τεχνικοί του οτε η κάτι τέτοιο..και ο πάροχος ρυθμίζει την πόρτα απομακρυσμένα...
Το παράξενο είναι που έπεσε πολύ νωρίτερα το voip..
Anyway..
Το πισωγύρισμα είναι σχετικό..από παλιά έδιναν voip ορισμένοι πάροχοι και ο κόσμος δεν το ήθελε κ ζήταγε pots..
αυτό συνεχίζεται ακόμα λόγω της ευκολίας του pots..λίγοι θέλουν voip..αλλά είναι κ ανάλογα τα γούστα του καθενός..
Να δούμε τώρα που γίνονται all-ip όλα, τι θα παιχτεί τελικά απ'όλα τα σενάρια..

----------


## user2163

Θα γίνει κάποιου είδους συγχώνευση στα δίκτυα τους ή η cyta  θα χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της δίκτυο;

----------


## paanos

Θα μεταφερθούν στην Vodafone με την λήξη του συμβολαίου τους.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα γίνει κάποιου είδους συγχώνευση στα δίκτυα τους ή η cyta  θα χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της δίκτυο;


Απ΄ότι έχω καταλάβει από τη cyta θα κρατήσουν μόνο τα dslam κλπ..όλα τα άλλα θα είναι voda..

----------


## Atheros

Κάνει κλήσεις αυτοματοποιημένες το 13877   και καλεί δήθεν τους συνδρομητές σταθερής ότι δεν τους βρίσκουν στο τηλέφωνο, να επικοινωνήσουν με την εξυπηρέτηση για το σταθερό σας vodafone!! Άρχισε ήδη η προσπάθεια να μεταφερθούν οι πελάτες σε vodafone προγράμματα!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κάνει κλήσεις αυτοματοποιημένες το 13877   και καλεί δήθεν τους συνδρομητές σταθερής ότι δεν τους βρίσκουν στο τηλέφωνο, να επικοινωνήσουν με την εξυπηρέτηση για το σταθερό σας vodafone!! Άρχισε ήδη η προσπάθεια να μεταφερθούν οι πελάτες σε vodafone προγράμματα!


 :What..?:

----------


## PANOS196

Η vodafone δεν πειράζει τα συμβόλαια της cyta ... όταν όμως λήξουν αυξάνεται η τιμή και σε κάνει και πρόταση για vdsl 50  στα 25 ευρώ (ισχύει μόνο για πελάτες cyta)  εγώ απο 17 ευρώ στη cyta μόλις εληξε το συμβόλαιο η vota μου το πήγε 21 ευρώ και αποφάσισα  να πάρω την προσφορά vdsl 50 στα 24.50 ευρώ το μήνα που με συνδυασμό κινητής πάει στα 23 ευρώ το μήνα ... δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή σε καμία εταιρεία τηλεφωνίας......

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η vodafone δεν πειράζει τα συμβόλαια της cyta ... όταν όμως λήξουν αυξάνεται η τιμή και σε κάνει και πρόταση για vdsl 50  στα 25 ευρώ (ισχύει μόνο για πελάτες cyta)  εγώ απο 17 ευρώ στη cyta μόλις εληξε το συμβόλαιο η vota μου το πήγε 21 ευρώ και αποφάσισα  να πάρω την προσφορά vdsl 50 στα 24.50 ευρώ το μήνα που με συνδυασμό κινητής πάει στα 23 ευρώ το μήνα ... δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή σε καμία εταιρεία τηλεφωνίας......


Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή η διατήρηση προσφοράς που βάζουν..την αιτιολογούν κάπως; 
Δε γίνεται να βάζουν ότι τους κατέβει χωρίς να είναι σε κάποιο τιμοκατάλογο η να υπάρχει ανακοίνωση..
vdsl 50 @ 25e...= :One thumb up: , Χρόνο ομιλίας έχει το πακέτο;

----------


## PANOS196

> Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή η διατήρηση προσφοράς που βάζουν..την αιτιολογούν κάπως; 
> Δε γίνεται να βάζουν ότι τους κατέβει χωρίς να είναι σε κάποιο τιμοκατάλογο η να υπάρχει ανακοίνωση..
> vdsl 50 @ 25e...=, Χρόνο ομιλίας έχει το πακέτο;


  Ταχύτητα *50 Mbps*, *απεριόριστα* εθνικά σταθερά , *360΄* προς κινητά ελλάδας & διεθνή σταθερά σε *45 χώρες*  η ταχύτητα θα είναι *50 Mbps* πραγματική .. και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση *47 Mbps..*  όταν γίνει η σύνδεση θα δώ αν είναι όλα καλά και θα έχω άποψη για το πακέτο...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ταχύτητα *50 Mbps*, *απεριόριστα* εθνικά σταθερά , *360΄* προς κινητά ελλάδας & διεθνή σταθερά σε *45 χώρες*  η ταχύτητα θα είναι *50 Mbps* πραγματική .. και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση *47 Mbps..*  όταν γίνει η σύνδεση θα δώ αν είναι όλα καλά και θα έχω άποψη για το πακέτο...


 :Cool: 

Ρούτερ το μαύρο;
Ρώτησες αν θα έχεις voip η pots;
Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι και τίνος παρόχου είναι η vdsl καμπίνα; Η θα πάρεις από Α.Κ;

----------


## PANOS196

> Ρούτερ το μαύρο;
> Ρώτησες αν θα έχεις voip η pots;
> Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι και τίνος παρόχου είναι η vdsl καμπίνα; Η θα πάρεις από Α.Κ;


ρούτερ δεν γνωρίζω τι θα μου στείλουν..  voip θα είναι,   όλες οι καμπίνες vdsl -  fiber  στην πόλη μου (Τρίκαλα) είναι της cosmote   μπορεί η cosmote να είναι η καλύτερη αλλά είναι και πιο ακριβή...που να πάς....wind ?  nova (fortnet) ? η συνέχεια θα δείξει αν έκανα σωστά η λάθος...

----------


## galotzas

Εδω και μισή ωρα χωρις ιντερνετ ανω πολη πατρας. Κανει συνεχως αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες το μοντεμ να συνδεθει

----------


## Doxaios

> Η vodafone δεν πειράζει τα συμβόλαια της cyta ... όταν όμως λήξουν αυξάνεται η τιμή και σε κάνει και πρόταση για vdsl 50  στα 25 ευρώ (ισχύει μόνο για πελάτες cyta)  εγώ απο 17 ευρώ στη cyta μόλις εληξε το συμβόλαιο η vota μου το πήγε 21 ευρώ και αποφάσισα  να πάρω την προσφορά vdsl 50 στα 24.50 ευρώ το μήνα που με συνδυασμό κινητής πάει στα 23 ευρώ το μήνα ... δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο αυτή τη στιγμή σε καμία εταιρεία τηλεφωνίας......


Πήρες εσύ τηλέφωνο όταν έληξε ή σε πήραν αυτοί?

----------


## PANOS196

> Πήρες εσύ τηλέφωνο όταν έληξε ή σε πήραν αυτοί?


Με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο τη cyta για την προσφορά.. και μια μέρα πέρασα απο ενα κατάστημα vodafon και ρώτησα αν η προσφορά ισχύει ακόμα .. βρήκαν τα στοιχεία μου και ήταν καταχωρημένη η προσφορά  και προχώρησα στην αίτηση... βασική προυπόθεση να έχει vdsl  η περιοχή σου , αλλιώς θα σου κάνουν προσφορά adsl, αν θέλεις λίγο πρίν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου σου πάρε τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα προσφορών vdsl η adsl και πάρε προσφορά...μπορείς να πας και σε κατάστημα  cyta  (τώρα vodafon) και θα σου πούν τι υπάρχει...

----------


## galotzas

Πριν ανοιξω νεο θεμα και παρω τηκλεφωνο στο 13811 μπορει καποιος που ξερει να επιβεβαιωσει αν η cyta/vodafoine με εχει βαλει πισω απο ΝΑΤ ?



```
traceroute to 46.103.126.1 (46.103.126.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  _gateway (192.168.88.1)  3.491 ms  3.323 ms  3.181 ms
 2  b7.met.cyta.gr (46.103.127.7)  19.350 ms  20.466 ms  21.969 ms
 3  178-103-80.brsl3.cyta.gr (178.59.103.80)  23.803 ms  23.683 ms 178-103-90.brsl3.cyta.gr (178.59.103.90)  25.781 ms
 4  * * 10.150.40.137 (10.150.40.137)  28.818 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
```

Αν μπορει καποιος με cyta  να κανει ενα traceroute να δουμε τι βγαζει....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πριν ανοιξω νεο θεμα και παρω τηκλεφωνο στο 13811 μπορει καποιος που ξερει να επιβεβαιωσει αν η cyta/vodafoine με εχει βαλει πισω απο ΝΑΤ ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			traceroute to 46.103.126.1 (46.103.126.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> ...


Να τι μου δίνει εμένα...

*Spoiler:*




			tracert 46.103.126.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: 46-126-1.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  pirelli.router [192.168.1.1]
  2    17 ms    17 ms    15 ms  b6.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.6]
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  178-103-111.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.111]
  4    17 ms    18 ms    18 ms  46-126-1.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


 

Δεν έχει ακουστεί να σε βάζει Nat η (cyta)..εχμ...voda.. :Cool: 
*Μπες στο ρούτερ κ δες τη wan ip*..μετά μπες *εδώ* και αν οι ip ταιριάζουν είσαι οκ..
Αν η ip του ίντερνετ (vc1) επίσης ξεκινάει από 10. τότε είσαι σε nat.

Με το tracert μόνο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω..αν και με ψιλιάζει το τελευταίο σου hop..
αλλά αυτό είναι του προορισμού..όχι η έναρξη..ίσως βλέπει το εσωτερικό τους δίκτυο..
Εμένα περνάει το: brsl3.cyta.gr και μετά τερματίζει στο προορισμό: 46.103.126.1 
Εσένα μετά το: brsl3.cyta.gr πάει σε αυτό...4  * * 10.150.40.137 (10.150.40.137)  28.818 ms  :Thinking:  δεν τερματίζει κάπου όμως... 
Με adsl είσαι ε;.. :Thinking: 
Οι ip αλλάζουν λίγο αλλά δε μας νοιάζει πολύ..

----------


## user2163

> Να τι μου δίνει εμένα...
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			tracert 46.103.126.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: 46-126-1.adsl.cyta.gr [46.103.126.1]
> ...


Δοκίμασες να κάνεις port forwarding;

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν ανοιξω νεο θεμα και παρω τηκλεφωνο στο 13811 μπορει καποιος που ξερει να επιβεβαιωσει αν η cyta/vodafoine με εχει βαλει πισω απο ΝΑΤ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> traceroute to 46.103.126.1 (46.103.126.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  _gateway (192.168.88.1)  3.491 ms  3.323 ms  3.181 ms
>  2  b7.met.cyta.gr (46.103.127.7)  19.350 ms  20.466 ms  21.969 ms
>  3  178-103-80.brsl3.cyta.gr (178.59.103.80)  23.803 ms  23.683 ms 178-103-90.brsl3.cyta.gr (178.59.103.90)  25.781 ms
> ...


Αν κατάλαβα καλά η ip σου είναι 46.103.126.1 και όταν έκανες traceroute σου έβγαλε αυτό από πάνω.
Αν αυτό που είπα πάνω είναι σωστό τότε δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία είσαι πίσω από carrier grade nat θα έπρεπε να έχεις ακριβώς 1 hop στο 46.103.126.1(εκτός φυσικά αν έχεις άλλες συσκευές από τις οποίες περνάς στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι στο τοπικό σου κανονικές ip είναι όχι private τα hops μετά το 1).

----------


## sdikr

To cgn  έχει συνήθως   100.64.0.0/10      και η ip αυτή μπαίνει στο wan interface  όχι σε κάποιο άλλο Hop στην διαδρομή

Βλέπεις τι ip έχεις στο wan interface  και βλέπεις μετά και τι ip σου δίνουν σελίδες τύπου whatismyip

----------


## GregoirX23

Εγώ γενικά δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα..
Αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτή η ip του galotzas...46.103.126.1 ,νομίζω δε γράφει τη wan ip όταν ξεκινάει το ping.. 
Απλά δοκίμασε να κάνει ping εκεί... 46.103.126.1
Όπως είπαμε...την ip θα την επαληθεύσει με τον τρόπο που είπαμε πάνω..

----------


## galotzas

Τειλκα το ελυσα. Οταν κανεις traceroute την ip του bras σου δειχνει και το εσωτερικο δικτυο με τον παροχο. 

Ας πουμε τωρα εχω ip 78.87.** και ο bras ειναι Remote Address		46.103.127.3

Βεβαια τωρα που το ξανακανω μπορει και να μην ισχυει.... Τεσπα εδω και 2-3 μερες μετα την βλαβη που ηρθε τεχνικος της vodafone ΑΜΕΣΑ σε 1 μερα (δεν το πιστευα) δουλευει παραξενα. Τα περισοτερα traceroute δεν τελειωνουν ποτε (ενω με ιδιες ip που εκανα παλιοτερα τελειωναν) και το πιο κουφο ειναι οτι προχτες το βραδυ πηρα ip vodafone....  Ο τεχνικος δεν το πιστευε μεχρι που ειδε τα screenshot.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τειλκα το ελυσα. Οταν κανεις traceroute την ip του bras σου δειχνει και το εσωτερικο δικτυο με τον παροχο. 
> 
> Ας που με τωρα εχω ip 78.87.** και ο bras ειναι Remote Address        46.103.127.3


Δίνει ip η cyta από 78.87; Οι dns ξεκινάνε από αυτό..
Remote Address..εννοείς το gateway..αυτό σωστό..

----------


## lak100

κερει κανεις εαν μπορουμε να συνδιασουμε σταθερο cyta με κινητο vodafone ωστε να παρουμε την εκπτωση. εχω ηδη εαν σταθερο vodafone το οποιο θα καταργησω και θελω να παρει την θεση του το σταθερο cyta

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τειλκα το ελυσα. Οταν κανεις traceroute την ip του bras σου δειχνει και το εσωτερικο δικτυο με τον παροχο. 
> 
> Ας πουμε τωρα εχω ip 78.87.** και ο bras ειναι Remote Address		46.103.127.3
> 
> Βεβαια τωρα που το ξανακανω μπορει και να μην ισχυει.... Τεσπα εδω και 2-3 μερες μετα την βλαβη που ηρθε τεχνικος της vodafone ΑΜΕΣΑ σε 1 μερα (δεν το πιστευα) δουλευει παραξενα. Τα περισοτερα traceroute δεν τελειωνουν ποτε (ενω με ιδιες ip που εκανα παλιοτερα τελειωναν) και το πιο κουφο ειναι οτι προχτες το βραδυ πηρα ip vodafone....  Ο τεχνικος δεν το πιστευε μεχρι που ειδε τα screenshot.


Δεν είναι τόσο ip της vodafone, απλά έχουν αρχίσει site του τύπου whatismyip να αλλάζουν το όνομα του παρόχου από cyta σε vodafone..επειδή πλέον ανήκουν στη vodafone..
Εγώ ακόμα ip range της cyta παίρνω..απλά σε ορισμένα site λέει vodafone..
Από τι άρχιζε η ip που λες; Γράψε τα πρώτα νούμερα μόνο...
Η vodafone έχει άλλα ip range..που δεν έχω δει να πάρει το ρούτερ ακόμα..

- - - Updated - - -




> κερει κανεις εαν μπορουμε να συνδιασουμε σταθερο cyta με κινητο vodafone ωστε να παρουμε την εκπτωση. εχω ηδη εαν σταθερο vodafone το οποιο θα καταργησω και θελω να παρει την θεση του το σταθερο cyta


Δεν ξέρω...αλλά τους ίδιους τους ρώτησες;

----------


## paanos

Αν μεταφερθεί στο δίκτυο Vodafone τότε ναι.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν μεταφερθεί στο δίκτυο Vodafone τότε ναι.


Καλά αυτό είναι αυτονόητο  :Smile: 
Και προς εκεί πάνε σιγά σιγά όλοι..

----------


## dimos20

Καλησπέρα εγώ αντιμετωπίζω ένα άλλο θέμα.Εχω στη Cyta σταθερό και κινητό και για τον μήνα Απρίλιο μου έχει εκδοθεί μόνο ο λογαριασμός της σταθερής,της κινητής δεν μου ήρθε ακόμα.Αν πάω σε ένα κατάστημα Vodafone θα μου βγάλουν τον λογαριασμό της κινητής στο σύστημα ; Έτσι είχε γίνει και τον προηγούμενο μήνα αλλά τότε είχε εκδοθεί μόνο στην εφαρμογή της Cyta το mobile app η οποία καταργήθηκε τώρα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να τον δω . Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα εγώ αντιμετωπίζω ένα άλλο θέμα.Εχω στη Cyta σταθερό και κινητό και για τον μήνα Απρίλιο μου έχει εκδοθεί μόνο ο λογαριασμός της σταθερής,της κινητής δεν μου ήρθε ακόμα.Αν πάω σε ένα κατάστημα Vodafone θα μου βγάλουν τον λογαριασμό της κινητής στο σύστημα ; Έτσι είχε γίνει και τον προηγούμενο μήνα αλλά τότε είχε εκδοθεί μόνο στην εφαρμογή της Cyta το mobile app η οποία καταργήθηκε τώρα και έτσι δεν μπορώ να τον δω . Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Στο https://mycyta.vodafone.gr δεν φαίνεται; 
Γιατί δεν τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο;

----------


## dimos20

Φαίνεται μόνο ο λογαριασμός της σταθερής, του κινητού από τον Μάρτιο δεν φαίνεται.Πηρα τηλέφωνο αλλά η αναμονή είναι μεγάλη και έτσι αναγκάζομαι να το κλείσω μετά από ένα όριο , χωρίς να βρω άτομο να μου λύσει το θέμα αν και πιστεύω σε ένα κατάστημα θα φαίνεται.Θα πάω σήμερα να δω τι γίνεται .

----------


## Valder

Πλάκα πλάκα τους λογαριασμούς στο ebanking τους πληρωνουμε πλέον επιλέγοντας Cyta Hellas ή Vodafone Σταθερή/Κινητή;

Edit: Για να ξέρουν και άλλοι, τώρα μου είπαν απο το 13877 οτι πληρωνουμε με τον παλιό τρόπο ακόμα σε κάποια Ebanking επιλέγοντας Cyta Hellas

----------


## paanos

Αν είσαι ακόμα στο δικτυο Cyta και μπαίνεις στο mycyta τότε πληρώνεις τους λογαριασμούς Cyta.

----------


## manospcistas

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Ανάσταση παιδιά..

Έχω ένα θεματάκι στη γραμμή που είναι οι παππούδες μου, μου το 'χουν πει εδώ και καιρό και τώρα που ήρθα για διακοπές είπα να το δω λίγο. Έχουν θέμα με την τηλεφωνία, στη γραμμή έχουμε ένα H208N που τους έφερε τεχνικός το καλοκαίρι, το οποίο φαίνεται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο εξωτερικά, πρέπει να ήταν άλλου πελάτη. Με μια τηλ συσκευή απευθείας στη phone, αρκετές κλήσεις τους κόβονται μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, σαν να έκλεισε τη γραμμή η άλλη πλευρά. Το ρούτερ δεν αποσυγχρονίζει όμως. Δε το κάνει σε όλες τις κλήσεις αλλά σε αρκετές. Τι reset κάναμε, τι συσκευή και καλώδιο τους άλλαξα, τίποτα. Από την Τ.Υ. αρνούνται και να το δηλώσουν βλάβη, το δήλωσαν μετά από πολλή πίεση αλλά "εγώ τα βλέπω μια χαρά όλα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα". Για άλλο ρούτερ δε, με τίποτα. Τους το είχα δηλώσει πριν ένα μήνα πάλι, χωρίς να χω δει όμως την κατάσταση από κοντά, και πάλι δεν βλέπουν κάτι. Καμία πρόταση κανείς;

----------


## Godian

> Καλησπέρα και Καλή Ανάσταση παιδιά..
> 
> Έχω ένα θεματάκι στη γραμμή που είναι οι παππούδες μου, μου το 'χουν πει εδώ και καιρό και τώρα που ήρθα για διακοπές είπα να το δω λίγο. Έχουν θέμα με την τηλεφωνία, στη γραμμή έχουμε ένα H208N που τους έφερε τεχνικός το καλοκαίρι, το οποίο φαίνεται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο εξωτερικά, πρέπει να ήταν άλλου πελάτη. Με μια τηλ συσκευή απευθείας στη phone, αρκετές κλήσεις τους κόβονται μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, σαν να έκλεισε τη γραμμή η άλλη πλευρά. Το ρούτερ δεν αποσυγχρονίζει όμως. Δε το κάνει σε όλες τις κλήσεις αλλά σε αρκετές. Τι reset κάναμε, τι συσκευή και καλώδιο τους άλλαξα, τίποτα. Από την Τ.Υ. αρνούνται και να το δηλώσουν βλάβη, το δήλωσαν μετά από πολλή πίεση αλλά "εγώ τα βλέπω μια χαρά όλα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα". Για άλλο ρούτερ δε, με τίποτα. Τους το είχα δηλώσει πριν ένα μήνα πάλι, χωρίς να χω δει όμως την κατάσταση από κοντά, και πάλι δεν βλέπουν κάτι. Καμία πρόταση κανείς;


Δοκίμασε καί με άλλη συσκευή φίλε μόλις. Καί αν τους κάνει πάλι καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΕ

----------


## Doxaios

> Δοκίμασε καί με άλλη συσκευή φίλε μόλις. Καί αν τους κάνει πάλι καταγγελία στον ΕΕΤΕ


Λέει ότι δοκίμασε και με άλλη συσκευή. Γιατί αρνούνται όμως αλλαγή router???

----------


## Godian

> Λέει ότι δοκίμασε και με άλλη συσκευή. Γιατί αρνούνται όμως αλλαγή router???


Γιατί είναι %×¶¶¶§||¦¦¶. 
Άρχισε να ανοιγοκλεινεις το ρουτερ και πάρε τους τηλέφωνο και πες ότι κλείνει κάι ανοίγει μόνο του. Δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Η εβδομάδα που πέρασε είχε απογοητευτικές ταχύτητες (κατέβασμα ενημερώσεων με 23-120 kbps/s). Λέτε να ήταν ατυχής η πρόσφατη ανανέωση συνδρομής; Τώρα μέτρησα τη ταχύτητα και είναι 5.500 kbps/s πετάει. Συνήθως οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν >11.000 kbps/s.

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις τώρα με καινούργια μέτρηση έπειτα από 5-6 ημέρες βρήκα 14.450 kbps/s.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η εβδομάδα που πέρασε είχε απογοητευτικές ταχύτητες (κατέβασμα ενημερώσεων με 23-120 kbps/s). Λέτε να ήταν ατυχής η πρόσφατη ανανέωση συνδρομής; Τώρα μέτρησα τη ταχύτητα και είναι 5.500 kbps/s πετάει. Συνήθως οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν >11.000 kbps/s.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μόλις τώρα με καινούργια μέτρηση έπειτα από 5-6 ημέρες βρήκα 14.450 kbps/s.


Όσο είχα Cyta, μου τα έκανε αυτά με τις πτώσεις ταχύτητας και μάλιστα σε 50άρι VDSL...

Βέβαια στη δική σου περίπτωση, μπορεί είναι πολλά. Μπορεί να υπήρχε βλάβη που διορθώθηκε, μπορεί να φταίει η κίνηση στο Wi-Fi στην περιοχή σου κλπ. Καλό είναι πάντως, να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση το modem/router σχετικά συχνά (π.χ. 1 φορά την εβδομάδα), ώστε να "πηγαίνει" κάπως καλύτερα.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Ευχαριστώ. Θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί από τα μέσα Απριλίου περίπου έχω πολύ μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα της ταχύτητας συνεχώς. Πιθανόν να συνέβαλλαν και οι μαθητικές και φοιτητικές διακοπές. Λίγο καλύτερα πάει αυτή η εβδομάδα.

----------


## Valder

Παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από τη Βόνταφον και λένε ότι θα ανατιμηθούν τα ανοικτά συμβόλαια 5 με 6 ευρώ επάνω (24άρια Cyta) και ζητάνε 2ετή ανανέωση στα 22.58

Σε ρελάνς που έκανα για VDSL 50/5 προσφορά για πρώην Συταίους, μου είπαν για 27 ευρώ και ότι η προσφορά των 25 ίσχυε μόνο μέχρι πρίν από ένα μήνα. Όλα αυτά απο τηλέφωνα 215-560-.... και *οχι* το 13830

Επέμεινα στα 25 για VDSL και αρνήθηκα τα 27 αλλά και την ανανέωση στα 22.58 της 24άρας. Ο υπάλληλος επέμεινε ότι μέχρι 27 πάει η VDSL και κλείσαμε αναβάλλοντας την επικοινωνία μας για μελλοντική στιγμή, χωρίς να ανανεώσω τίποτα. Μου είπε πως ρισκάρω ανατίμηση, κι εγω επέμεινα να αρνηθώ ώστε το σκεφτώ παρά να κλείσω ένα συμβόλαιο βιαστικά.


Ξέρω, μπαίνω σ αυτο το νήμα συνήθως για να ρωτάω και σίγουρα φαίνεται κάπως, αλλά θέλω να μου πείτε παρακαλώ εαν έχετε όμοια πληροφόρηση για να ξέρω πως να κινηθώ, αν αυτά που άκουσα στέκουν και πρέπει να τα αποδεχθώ ή να ψαχτώ αλλού.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από τη Βόνταφον και λένε ότι θα ανατιμηθούν τα ανοικτά συμβόλαια 5 με 6 ευρώ επάνω (24άρια Cyta) και ζητάνε 2ετή ανανέωση στα 22.58
> 
> Σε ρελάνς που έκανα για VDSL 50/5 προσφορά για πρώην Συταίους, μου είπαν για 27 ευρώ και ότι η προσφορά των 25 ίσχυε μόνο μέχρι πρίν από ένα μήνα. Όλα αυτά απο τηλέφωνα 215-560-.... και *οχι* το 13830
> 
> Επέμεινα στα 25 για VDSL και αρνήθηκα τα 27 αλλά και την ανανέωση στα 22.58 της 24άρας. Ο υπάλληλος επέμεινε ότι μέχρι 27 πάει η VDSL και κλείσαμε αναβάλλοντας την επικοινωνία μας για μελλοντική στιγμή, χωρίς να ανανεώσω τίποτα. Μου είπε πως ρισκάρω ανατίμηση, κι εγω επέμεινα να αρνηθώ ώστε το σκεφτώ παρά να κλείσω ένα συμβόλαιο βιαστικά.
> 
> 
> Ξέρω, μπαίνω σ αυτο το νήμα συνήθως για να ρωτάω και σίγουρα φαίνεται κάπως, αλλά θέλω να μου πείτε παρακαλώ εαν έχετε όμοια πληροφόρηση για να ξέρω πως να κινηθώ, αν αυτά που άκουσα στέκουν και πρέπει να τα αποδεχθώ ή να ψαχτώ αλλού.


Αν δε θες οπωσδήποτε VDSL, παίζει μια προσφορά από Vodafone αυτό τον καιρό. Ρώτα αν γίνεται να την έχεις κι εσύ, ως πρώην πελάτης Cyta.

*Απεριόριστα αστικά & υπεραστικά + Internet με ταχύτητα έως 24Mpbs & 240' προς κινητά*  στα 20,44€.

https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-tri...ble-play-20-44

----------


## Valder

> Αν δε θες οπωσδήποτε VDSL, παίζει μια προσφορά από Vodafone αυτό τον καιρό. Ρώτα αν γίνεται να την έχεις κι εσύ, ως πρώην πελάτης Cyta.
> 
> *Απεριόριστα αστικά & υπεραστικά + Internet με ταχύτητα έως 24Mpbs & 240' προς κινητά*  στα 20,44€.
> 
> https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-tri...ble-play-20-44


Μα τον Δία τον χταποδόμορφο, είμαι τόσο τραγικός που θεώρησα ότι ήδη τα 22.58 ήταν χαμηλά και δεν μπήκα στο σάιτ να δω.  


Σ ευχαριστώ παλικάρι μου για την υπομονή σου να με διαφωτίσεις! Είναι όντως μια πολύ καλή προσφορά και θα την εξετάσω, αν και ψήνομαι για VDSL πιό πολύ ομολογώ! :Embarassed:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μα τον Δία τον χταποδόμορφο, είμαι τόσο τραγικός που θεώρησα ότι ήδη τα 22.58 ήταν χαμηλά και δεν μπήκα στο σάιτ να δω.  
> 
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ παλικάρι μου για την υπομονή σου να με διαφωτίσεις! Είναι όντως μια πολύ καλή προσφορά και θα την εξετάσω, αν και ψήνομαι για VDSL πιό πολύ ομολογώ!


 :Laughing: 

Κοίτα, η τιμή που σου δίνουν για 50αρι VDSL στα 27€, είναι αρκετά καλή, αν έχει και δωρεάν τηλέφωνα. Αν καλύπτεσαι κιόλας από τις νέες καμπίνες της Vodafone, εδώ στο Γηροκομείο, δεν το συζητώ καν το πόσο συμφέρει...

----------


## Valder

> Κοίτα, η τιμή που σου δίνουν για 50αρι VDSL στα 27€, είναι αρκετά καλή, αν έχει και δωρεάν τηλέφωνα. Αν καλύπτεσαι κιόλας από τις νέες καμπίνες της Vodafone, εδώ στο Γηροκομείο, δεν το συζητώ καν το πόσο συμφέρει...


Άκου τι μου είπαν:

50/5 με εγγυμένα τα 45 (εδώ ομολογώ δεν τον πίστεψα καν) με απεριοριστα αστικά υπεραστικά και 6 ωρες κινητα και εξωτερικό (σταθερά) και νέο ρούτερ, με ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό σε κινητό και μέηλ. 27 ευρώ τελική με φπα και φόρους μέσα. 

Εκείνο που *δεν* μου είπε είναι αν θα πληρώσω τίποτα αρχικά τέλη. Δεν είπε δηλαδη σας χαρίζουμε και τέλη ενεργοποίησης, να τώρα μου κοψε και το σκέφτηκα αυτο... Θα το ρωτήσω Δευτέρα πρωί αν στα 27 ειναι και αυτό μέσα. (αν ισχύει για ήδη υπάρχουσα γραμμή)

Πάντα πριν από κάθε απόφαση, τουλάχιστον 24-48 ωρες ζύγισμα.

----------


## Atheros

Το δικό μου συμβόλαιο CYTA σταθερό με 14,70€ λήγει σε 20 μέρες, ΔΕΝ θα ανανεώσω σε καμία περίπτωση με 22 άρια ή 27άρια στη vodafone. Θα το αφήσω στο ελεύθερο να δω τι λογαριασμό θα στείλουν, και μετά φορητότητα σε καλύτερη προσφορά ή διακοπή τελείως....να γλυτώσω μια και έξω όλα τα λεφτά....Δυο μέρες δουλειάς λιγότερο για τις πολυεθνικές!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το δικό μου συμβόλαιο CYTA σταθερό με 14,70€ λήγει σε 20 μέρες, ΔΕΝ θα ανανεώσω σε καμία περίπτωση με 22 άρια ή 27άρια στη vodafone. Θα το αφήσω στο ελεύθερο να δω τι λογαριασμό θα στείλουν, και μετά φορητότητα σε καλύτερη προσφορά ή διακοπή τελείως....να γλυτώσω μια και έξω όλα τα λεφτά....Δυο μέρες δουλειάς λιγότερο για τις πολυεθνικές!


Καλύτερη προσφορά από τη δική σου, δεν υπάρχει. Μόνο ΑΥΤΗ, με προπληρωμή 12 μηνών όμως και χωρίς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα.

----------


## Godian

> Καλύτερη προσφορά από τη δική σου, δεν υπάρχει. Μόνο ΑΥΤΗ, με προπληρωμή 12 μηνών όμως και χωρίς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα.


Εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στη cyta τον Νοέμβριο του 2018 για 2 χρόνια με 24αρη ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 προς κινητά. 
Και δίνω 15.30 με ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό και πάγια εντολή

----------


## galotzas

Και εγω το ιδιο και ιδιο μηνα με την καμπινα τους απεναντι απο το σπιτι μου.

----------


## Valder

> Το δικό μου συμβόλαιο CYTA σταθερό με 14,70€ λήγει σε 20 μέρες, ΔΕΝ θα ανανεώσω σε καμία περίπτωση με 22 άρια ή 27άρια στη vodafone. Θα το αφήσω στο ελεύθερο να δω τι λογαριασμό θα στείλουν, και μετά φορητότητα σε καλύτερη προσφορά ή διακοπή τελείως....να γλυτώσω μια και έξω όλα τα λεφτά....Δυο μέρες δουλειάς λιγότερο για τις πολυεθνικές!


(Καταρχάς τα 27 ειναι για 50άρα που λέμε πιο πάνω)

Κοίταξε να δεις, ούτε εγω θα έπινα νερό στο όνομα κάποιων πολυεθνικών. Δεν θα το αναλύσω το γιατί, έχω την κοσμοθεωρία μου και δεν είναι καθόλου "χάδι στ αυτιά".

Όμως, οκ πόσο να την πάρεις ουσιαστικά μια 24άρα; Με 13 ευρώ; Υπάρχει ένα σημείο -δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι αυτό- κάτω από το οποίο μπαίνει μέσα η εταιρία για να μας κρατήσει ως πελάτες. Πιθανόν όσο μεγαλύτερη η εταιρία τόσο μεγαλύτερη η δυνατότητά της να στρεβλώνει έτσι την αγορά, διότι είναι μια μορφή στρέβλωσης. Συν οτι χάσει από σένα ίσως -δεν ξέρω- να το ρεφάρει από άλλους.


Θα μου πεις, "εγω ρε φίλε τόσο μπορώ να δώσω, 13 ευρώ για την 24άρα, αν μπορώ να το διαπραγματευτώ μέχρι τόσο χώμα, θα το κάνω και αδιαφορώ για την αγορά". Το σέβομαι, πραγματικά, δουλεύεις και θες να τους πληρώνεις όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο ή και καθόλου. Μαζί σου!

Αλλά πόσο καλή προσφορά μπορείς να βρείς, πχ για 24άρα κάτω από 14.70; Τουλάχιστον εγω που διαβάζω το φόρουμ καιρό, πρέπει να είναι η κατώτερη τιμή που έχω δει, ή έστω από τις πιο χώμα.

----------


## Doxaios

Εγώ είχα συμβόλαιο cyta με 22 και ανανέωσα πάλι με 22 για 24ΜΒ, απεριόριστα αστ+υπερ, 300 λεπτά κινητά. Το θέμα είναι οτι επειδή επικοινώνησα με cosmote, wind και vodafone (ναι γιατί ακόμα υποτμήμα cyta διαχειρίζεται τα συμβόλαια της cyta) τις εταιρίες κανένας δεν έκανε καλύτερη προσφορά (ούτε καν κοντά) οπότε δεν είχα ούτε κάτι να διαπραγματευτώ, ούτε εναλλακτική δυστυχώς αν και θα ήθελα να μεταφερθώ cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

24αρι ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300 προς κινητά στα ~21ε..παλαιότερα το είχα πετύχει κ με 16ε αλλά ήταν έτσι οι συγκυρίες τότε και δεν έκατσε το deal..Αργότερα έπαιξε μια προσφορά με 24αρι ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 800 προς κινητά στα 23,5ε..και με τη μείωση -0,50ε του ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού..βγήκε στα 23ε..σε αυτό είμαι τώρα..

Στα παραπάνω δεν αναφέρω το +1ε του cyta4u (r.i.p) :Bless:  που ήταν extra...τώρα..με την πάγια εντολή είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός..και για επιπλέον -0,50ε πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζει τη φασαρία..αυτό που έκανε η cyta με τα 0,5ηλ.λογ+0,5παγ.εντολή ήταν λίγο χαζομάρα, τουλάχιστον η hol έλεγε -1ε με ηλ.λογαριασμό..& εφόσον πλήρωνες με απλή κάρτα μέσω myhol..δεν κοίταζαν πολύ την πάγια εντολή..

----------


## ckoul

@Valder Ρώτα μήπως σου δίνουν VDSL 35/3 με 21-22€ (ανάλογα με τις εκπτώσεις ηλ. λογαριασμού και πάγιας εντολής).

(με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' κινητά)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> @Valder Ρώτα μήπως σου δίνουν VDSL 35/3 με 21-22€ (ανάλογα με τις εκπτώσεις ηλ. λογαριασμού και πάγιας εντολής).
> 
> (με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300' κινητά)


H Vodafone δίνει 30/3. Αλλά μόνο από Αστικό Κέντρο.

----------


## geopro64

Συνφορουμιτες , τά φώτα σας !
Είμαι πρώην πελάτης cyta VDSL μέ δύο κανάλια φωνής ( δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς).
Πληρώνω 23 € καί τό συμβόλαιο τής cyta λήγει τόν Ιανουάριο τού 2020.
Μέ κάλεσαν από Vodafone γιά νά μέ ενημερώσουν ότι η περίπτωση μου είναι ιδιαίτερη λόγω τού ότι η Vodafone δεν παρέχει δύο κανάλια φωνής σέ οικιακούς πελάτες.
Μού πρότειναν ωστόσο νά μεταβώ κανονικά στή Vodafone μέχρι τό τέλος Ιουνίου έναντι τού ποσού τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πληρώνω λίγα χρήματα καί η αύξηση των 3 περίπου € δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα.
Μού είπαν ότι η μετάβαση πρέπει νά ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου αλλιώς θά μείνω χωρίς υπηρεσίες ή καί θά "χάσω" τούς αριθμούς μου.
Τί συμβαίνει ;
Γιατί τέτοια βιασύνη πρίν τήν λήξη του συμβολαίου ;
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις είναι περιορισμένες μέ δύο κανάλια φωνής για οικιακό πελάτη.
(ΟΤΕ ή forthnet)
Εχει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο σέ κάποιον από εσάς ;

----------


## jkoukos

Χαζομάρες, για να μην πω κάτι βαρύτερο. Η σύμβαση που έχεις εξακολουθεί να ισχύει στο ακέραιο, δεσμεύοντας και τα δύο μέρη, εσένα και τον πάροχο.
Προφανώς θέλουν να σε κρατήσουν ως πελάτη για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα και με επιπλέον κέρδος γι' αυτούς. Ωστόσο η εταιρεία που εξαγόρασε την Cyta, νομικά δεσμεύεται για την συνέχιση των συμβολαίων και ότι προβλέπουν αυτά μέχρι την λήξη τους.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Συνφορουμιτες , τά φώτα σας !
> Είμαι πρώην πελάτης cyta VDSL μέ δύο κανάλια φωνής ( δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς).
> Πληρώνω 23 € καί τό συμβόλαιο τής cyta λήγει τόν Ιανουάριο τού 2020.
> Μέ κάλεσαν από Vodafone γιά νά μέ ενημερώσουν ότι η περίπτωση μου είναι ιδιαίτερη λόγω τού ότι η Vodafone δεν παρέχει δύο κανάλια φωνής σέ οικιακούς πελάτες.
> Μού πρότειναν ωστόσο νά μεταβώ κανονικά στή Vodafone μέχρι τό τέλος Ιουνίου έναντι τού ποσού τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πληρώνω λίγα χρήματα καί η αύξηση των 3 περίπου € δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα.
> Μού είπαν ότι η μετάβαση πρέπει νά ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου αλλιώς θά μείνω χωρίς υπηρεσίες ή καί θά "χάσω" τούς αριθμούς μου.
> Τί συμβαίνει ;
> Γιατί τέτοια βιασύνη πρίν τήν λήξη του συμβολαίου ;
> ...


Αυτές οι χαζομάρες που κάνει η voda που δεν δίνει voip ήταν ο λόγος που μετά από πολλά χρόνια πελάτης, χάλασα σούπερ deal με καλές παροχές σε πολύ καλή τιμή διότι ήθελα για δικούς μου λόγους voip..μάλιστα μου εγγυήθηκαν ότι θα μου το παρείχαν (ενώ δεν έδιναν voip σε ιδιώτες) έκανα το συμβόλαιο και μετά άρχισαν να τα μασάνε..με την βοήθεια της εεττ και παρότι η τιμή και οι παροχές του πακέτου ήταν καλές..αποχώρησα αζημίως διότι έταξαν κάτι που δεν μπορούσαν να δώσουν.. 
Anyway πάντως..η hol παλιά έδινε voip, η voda & οι άλλοι πάροχοι γιατί το καθυστερούν ακόμα και δεν ξεκινάνε να το  καθιερώνουν σιγά σιγά απορώ.. 
Η εικόνα που είχαμε με το voip παλιά έχει αλλάξει πιστεύω διότι η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται..τα μόνα μείον..πιθανά προβλήματα με φαξ/συναγερμούς & ups για τις διακοπές ρεύματος..που όλα ξεπερνιούνται πιστεύω..  

Τι χρόνους ομιλίας έχεις στο πακέτο τώρα;  :Thinking: 

Πάντως μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο είσαι *ΟΚ!* όπως είπε και ο κούκος. 
Μετά μπορείς να κάνεις μια φθηνή σύνδεση σταθερής, αγοράζεις ένα voip router η ata, το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις με η χωρίς το ρούτερ του παρόχου αν σου δώσει voip..θα μεταφέρεις τα νούμερα σου σε τρίτο voip πάροχο..και θα βάζεις πακέτο ομιλίας όποτε θες..εισερχόμενες θα έχεις κανονικά με ένα μικρό ποσό το χρόνο.. 
Βέβαια μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο απλή & ίσως οικονομική ιδέα σαν ένα πακέτο με ενσωματωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας.. 
Αλλά είναι μια ιδέα..

Αργά η γρήγορα θα περάσουν όλοι οι πάροχοι σε voip..αλλά.. 
Ποιος το εγγυάται ότι σιγά σιγά μόλις αρχίσουν να τελειώνουν τα συμβόλαια της cyta, ότι η voda δεν θα βγάλει εκτός τον εξοπλισμό της cyta η θα τον χρησιμοποιήσει κάπως αλλιώς; 
Όταν περάσει η σύμβαση σε αορίστου δεν μπορούν να πράξουν κατά το δοκούν;

----------


## Valder

Εντωμεταξυ ποιό το αστείο: Προσπαθώ να συνεννοηθώ με βόντα για VDSL 50άρι καθως τέτοιο αποφάσισα ότι επιθυμώ, και με στέλνουν από το 13830 στο 13877 γιατί δεν έχει γίνει η ενοποίηση και δε με βλέπουν σε καμία καρτέλα (αυτό να το καταλάβω), ενω αντίθετα πριν απο λίγες μέρες υπάλληλος στο 13877 μου είχε πει να πάρω το 13830 για την προσφορά καθώς αυτοί δε μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι. Σήμερα το 13877 μου λέει θα πει στη βόντα να με πάρουν εκείνοι αύριο.


Ρε πάτε καλά; :ROFL: 

ΥΓ: Επειδή παρά το οτι το παίρνω στο χαλαρό και στην πλάκα, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι μου αρέσει και αυτή η ανοργανωσιά, εαν δεν συνεννοηθούμε και αύριο, θα φύγω γι αλλού. :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εντωμεταξυ ποιό το αστείο: Προσπαθώ να συνεννοηθώ με βόντα για VDSL 50άρι καθως τέτοιο αποφάσισα ότι επιθυμώ, και με στέλνουν από το 13830 στο 13877 γιατί δεν έχει γίνει η ενοποίηση και δε με βλέπουν σε καμία καρτέλα (αυτό να το καταλάβω), ενω αντίθετα πριν απο λίγες μέρες υπάλληλος στο 13877 μου είχε πει να πάρω το 13830 για την προσφορά καθώς αυτοί δε μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι. Σήμερα το 13877 μου λέει θα πει στη βόντα να με πάρουν εκείνοι αύριο.
> 
> 
> Ρε πάτε καλά;
> 
> ΥΓ: Επειδή παρά το οτι το παίρνω στο χαλαρό και στην πλάκα, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι μου αρέσει και αυτή η ανοργανωσιά, εαν δεν συνεννοηθούμε και αύριο, θα φύγω γι αλλού.


Αν τύχει να βρεις παρόμοια προσφορά, καλύτερα να φύγεις. Η Vodafone είναι μπάχαλο γενικά... Καμία σχέση με τη HOL, που μου άρεσε πολύ και την  κατάστρεψε  κατέστρεψε.  :Sad:

----------


## geopro64

> Τι χρόνους ομιλίας έχεις στο πακέτο τώρα; 
> 
> Πάντως μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο είσαι *ΟΚ!* όπως είπε και ο κούκος. 
> Μετά μπορείς να κάνεις μια φθηνή σύνδεση σταθερής, αγοράζεις ένα voip router η ata, το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις με η χωρίς το ρούτερ του παρόχου αν σου δώσει voip..θα μεταφέρεις τα νούμερα σου σε τρίτο voip πάροχο..και θα βάζεις πακέτο ομιλίας όποτε θες..εισερχόμενες θα έχεις κανονικά με ένα μικρό ποσό το χρόνο.. 
> Βέβαια μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο απλή & ίσως οικονομική ιδέα σαν ένα πακέτο με ενσωματωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας.. 
> Αλλά είναι μια ιδέα..


Τό πακέτο ομιλίας πού έχω τώρα είναι : 
Απεριόριστα αστικά & υπεραστικά καθώς καί 300' πρός κινητά.
Θά μού δώσουν τά ίδια, μέ τή μόνη διαφορά ότι αναφέρθηκε κάτι περί πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης μέ όριο τά 10.000 minutes.
Αυτά τά μεταφέρω μέ επιφύλαξη γιατί η συνομιλία δέν έγινε με καλές συνθήκες.
Αύριο θά τούς ρωτησω τι ακριβώς πρόκειται να συμβεί.
Αραγε θά μού δώσουν τον κεφαλικό αριθμό με pstn καί τόν MSN με VoIP ?

Αυτό που προτείνεις ώς εναλλακτική λύση τό νά μεταφέρω έναν αριθμό σέ VoIP πάροχο τό έχω σκεφτεί καί εγώ.

Πάντως διακρινω μία τάση εκ μέρους τής Vodafone στό να μεταφέρει τούς πελάτες τής cyta μέ άμεσο τρόπο καί όχι ώς απόρροια τής εξαγοράς τής cyta από τη Vodafone.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η Vodafone είναι μπάχαλο γενικά... Καμία σχέση με τη HOL, που μου άρεσε πολύ και την κατάστρεψε.


+1 to that..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τό πακέτο ομιλίας πού έχω τώρα είναι : 
> Απεριόριστα αστικά & υπεραστικά καθώς καί 300' πρός κινητά.
> Θά μού δώσουν τά ίδια, μέ τή μόνη διαφορά ότι αναφέρθηκε κάτι περί πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης μέ όριο τά 10.000 minutes.
> Αυτά τά μεταφέρω μέ επιφύλαξη γιατί η συνομιλία δέν έγινε με καλές συνθήκες.
> Αύριο θά τούς ρωτησω τι ακριβώς πρόκειται να συμβεί.
> Αραγε θά μού δώσουν τον κεφαλικό αριθμό με pstn καί τόν MSN με VoIP ?
> 
> Αυτό που προτείνεις ώς εναλλακτική λύση τό νά μεταφέρω έναν αριθμό σέ VoIP πάροχο τό έχω σκεφτεί καί εγώ.
> 
> Πάντως διακρινω μία τάση εκ μέρους τής Vodafone στό να μεταφέρει τούς πελάτες τής cyta μέ άμεσο τρόπο καί όχι ώς απόρροια τής εξαγοράς τής cyta από τη Vodafone.


Πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή για 2 γραμμές με διαφορετικά νούμερα & vdsl.. :One thumb up: 

Η πολιτική ορθής χρήσης για απεριόριστα 1500 λεπτά ήταν νομίζω..και είχα ακούσει ότι δεν εφαρμόζεται σε όλους τους παρόχους. 

Στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα..αν αναφέρεσαι για voip στη vodafone, εμένα δε μου βγήκε..και απ'ότι λένε δε δίνουν σε ιδιώτες.. 
Όπως είπες μόνο οτε κ νοβα..αλλά τέτοιες τιμές που ήξερες δε θα βρεις..ιδίως στον οτε..και ιδίως με 2η γραμμή..στη νοβα κάτι μπορεί να βρεις φθηνότερο από οτε με 2 γραμμές..μη ξεχνάμε βέβαια και τον παράγοντα vdsl στη τιμή..  

Δεν σε ρώτησα..θέλεις οπωσδήποτε 2 γραμμές & σε νοιάζει εάν θα είναι pstn η voip;
Άμα βολεύεσαι κ με pstn μπορείς να ψάξεις τιμές σε όλους τους παρόχους για το ένα νούμερο..κ το άλλο αν δεν τα βρεις με τον πάροχο, κάντο voip σε τρίτο πάροχο..ακόμα κ με app στο κινητό..υπάρχουν διάφορα σενάρια-τρόποι..  

Πάντως ότι συμφωνία κάνεις ζήτα τη γραπτώς στο email εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για αυτά που θα σου δώσουν και μη δώσεις πολλά στοιχεία η το οκ μέχρι να πάρεις αντίγραφο..

Η voda απλά κοιτάει να γίνει η ενοποίηση μια ώρα νωρίτερα μεταφέροντας τους πελάτες σε αυτή ώστε να μην το παίζει διπλό σύστημα, να..ένα πράγμα..σαν τη φάση που έκαναν στον Valder πιο πίσω.. :Embarassed:  
Βέβαια όσο έχεις συμβόλαιο είσαι οκ όπως είσαι..το είπαμε..ορισμένοι όμως τσιμπάνε κ ανανεώνουν νωρίτερα..

----------


## geopro64

Μετά από νέα επικοινωνία με τον άνθρωπο της vodafone αποκρυσταλλώθηκε η νέα πρόταση.
Προσφέρουν 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα (δυστυχώς δεν το θυμήθηκα να διευκρινισθεί αυτό το περί πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης) & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών _26.30 €_  και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.

Εξακολουθούν να επιμένουν ότι η μετάβαση στη vodafone πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου ,αλλιώς δεν θα μου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Υπενθυμίζω ότι η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές του 2020.

Φυσικά και θεωρώ ότι οι όροι της παλιάς σύμβασης της cyta ισχύουν μέχρι τη λήξη της αλλά το θέμα μου είναι αλλού .
Μιας και είμαι οικιακός πελάτης οι επιλογές στο να έχω δυο κανάλια φωνής με δυο αριθμούς είναι περιορισμένες.
Μήπως θα ήταν φρόνιμο να αποδεχτώ αυτή την προσφορά και να μην περιμένω να εκπνεύσει η σύμβαση μου ;
Με προβληματίζει ως ενδεχόμενο το να μην με δέχεται η vodafone ως οικιακό πελάτη  με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς μετά τη λήξη της σύμβασης.
Εναλλακτικά ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει την περίπτωσή μου ,αλλά εγώ στον ΟΤΕ δεν επιστρέφω.
Οπότε το μόνο που μένει, (εκτός κάποιου ανεξάρτητου voip παρόχου) , είναι nova-forthnet , αλλά με τι κόστος ;

Οπότε μήπως θα ήταν φρόνιμο να αποδεχτώ τώρα την πρόταση της voda ;  (αφού πρώτα διαβάσω προσεκτικά τους όρους )

----------


## Godian

> Μετά από νέα επικοινωνία με τον άνθρωπο της vodafone αποκρυσταλλώθηκε η νέα πρόταση.
> Προσφέρουν 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα (δυστυχώς δεν το θυμήθηκα να διευκρινισθεί αυτό το περί πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης) & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών _26.30 €_  και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> 
> Εξακολουθούν να επιμένουν ότι η μετάβαση στη vodafone πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου ,αλλιώς δεν θα μου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Υπενθυμίζω ότι η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές του 2020.
> 
> Φυσικά και θεωρώ ότι οι όροι της παλιάς σύμβασης της cyta ισχύουν μέχρι τη λήξη της αλλά το θέμα μου είναι αλλού .
> Μιας και είμαι οικιακός πελάτης οι επιλογές στο να έχω δυο κανάλια φωνής με δυο αριθμούς είναι περιορισμένες.
> Μήπως θα ήταν φρόνιμο να αποδεχτώ αυτή την προσφορά και να μην περιμένω να εκπνεύσει η σύμβαση μου ;
> Με προβληματίζει ως ενδεχόμενο το να μην με δέχεται η vodafone ως οικιακό πελάτη  με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς μετά τη λήξη της σύμβασης.
> ...


Άμα σε συμφέρει πήγαινε φίλε μου. 
Συμφέρει πολύ. 
Πάντως ξανά πες τους ότι εφόσον έχω συμβόλαιο και τις υπηρεσίες μου μπορείτε να τις τερματίσετε έτσι απλά. Και εγώ αν βαρεθώ στον ένα χρόνο μπορώ να φύγω αζημίως
Να δούμε τι θα πουν  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μετά από νέα επικοινωνία με τον άνθρωπο της vodafone αποκρυσταλλώθηκε η νέα πρόταση.
> Προσφέρουν 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα (δυστυχώς δεν το θυμήθηκα να διευκρινισθεί αυτό το περί πολιτικής ορθής χρήσης) & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών _26.30 €_  και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> 
> Εξακολουθούν να επιμένουν ότι η μετάβαση στη vodafone πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου ,αλλιώς δεν θα μου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Υπενθυμίζω ότι η σύμβαση μου λήγει αρχές του 2020.
> 
> Φυσικά και θεωρώ ότι οι όροι της παλιάς σύμβασης της cyta ισχύουν μέχρι τη λήξη της αλλά το θέμα μου είναι αλλού .
> Μιας και είμαι οικιακός πελάτης οι επιλογές στο να έχω δυο κανάλια φωνής με δυο αριθμούς είναι περιορισμένες.
> Μήπως θα ήταν φρόνιμο να αποδεχτώ αυτή την προσφορά και να μην περιμένω να εκπνεύσει η σύμβαση μου ;
> Με προβληματίζει ως ενδεχόμενο το να μην με δέχεται η vodafone ως οικιακό πελάτη  με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς μετά τη λήξη της σύμβασης.
> ...


Πολύ καλή η τιμή που σου δίνουν.

----------


## geopro64

> Άμα σε συμφέρει πήγαινε φίλε μου. 
> Συμφέρει πολύ. 
> Πάντως ξανά πες τους ότι εφόσον έχω συμβόλαιο και τις υπηρεσίες μου μπορείτε να τις τερματίσετε έτσι απλά. Και εγώ αν βαρεθώ στον ένα χρόνο μπορώ να φύγω αζημίως
> Να δούμε τι θα πουν


+1 για την τιμή.
Στο ζήτημα της ισχύος των όρων της σύμβασης απλώς δεν παίρνω πειστικές απαντήσεις.





> Πολύ καλή η τιμή που σου δίνουν.


+1

----------


## GregoirX23

@geopro64 

Όντως πολύ καλή η τιμή & οι παροχές/υπηρεσίες που σου δίνουν τελικά...με τα ίδια νούμερα που έχεις υποθέτω ε; 
Ρώτησες αν στα 26,30 περιλαμβάνεται η όχι το -1ε online πληρωμής (e-bill);  :Thinking: 
Λόγος για τέλη ενεργοποίησης δεν νομίζω να γίνεται στην ίδια πλέον εταιρία..
Και κάτι ακόμα..παλιά σε ανανεώσεις ορισμένες φορές έδιναν & sim cu (120' προς όλους/μήνα) για ρώτα αν δίνουν ακόμα.. :Whistle:  

Αφού τα βρήκατε +- στην τιμή & το πακέτο, γιατί να περιμένεις;  :What..?: 
Άμα αποφασίσεις να προχωρήσεις ζήτα αντίγραφο της προσφοράς με email & κράτα ονόματα & ημερομηνίες με ποιους μιλάς, για να μη σου λένε άλλα μετά αν στραβώσει τπτ.. 
Αυτό για την πολιτική ορθής χρήσης λογικά το γράφει στους όρους του συμβολαίου..

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι και να σου λένε, η σύμβαση που έχεις τώρα ισχύει μέχρι την λήξη της δέσμευσης (10ς/2020). Είναι παράνομο με το έτσι θέλω να σταματήσουν την παροχή της υπηρεσίας.
Αν π.χ. δεν σ' ενδιέφερε η όποια αναβάθμιση και ήθελες να παραμείνεις όπως είσαι σήμερα, τι θα έκαναν τον Ιούνη και βάσει ποιας ανακοίνωσης εκ μέρους τους; 
Την επόμενη φορά, ζήτα να σου δώσουν εγγράφως σε ποια ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας υπάρχει αυτό και σε ποιον κανονισμό ή νόμο στηρίζεται η νομιμότητά της.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ότι και να σου λένε, η σύμβαση που έχεις τώρα ισχύει μέχρι την λήξη της δέσμευσης (10ς/2020). Είναι παράνομο με το έτσι θέλω να σταματήσουν την παροχή της υπηρεσίας.
> Αν π.χ. δεν σ' ενδιέφερε η όποια αναβάθμιση και ήθελες να παραμείνεις όπως είσαι σήμερα, τι θα έκαναν τον Ιούνη και βάσει ποιας ανακοίνωσης εκ μέρους τους; 
> Την επόμενη φορά, ζήτα να σου δώσουν εγγράφως σε ποια ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας υπάρχει αυτό και σε ποιον κανονισμό ή νόμο στηρίζεται η νομιμότητά της.


Αυτό πιστεύω έγινε σαφές παραπάνω..του το είπαμε του ανθρώπου..αν όμως με το που λήξει το συμβόλαιο δεν του δίνουν το πακέτο που του λένε τώρα; Θα πρέπει να ψάχνεται μετά.. :Thinking: 

---Updated---

Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί κ αργότερα βέβαια..αν τελικά πάει στη βόντα και όταν ξανά λήξει το συμβόλαιο αν δεν του ανανεώνουν στην ίδια τιμή..πάλι θα ψάχνεται..Θα μου πεις όμως..That's life..

----------


## jkoukos

Η προσφορά είναι καλή, ήδη ειπώθηκε και δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να αναφέρω.
Γράφω αποκλειστικά για την τελευταία του αναφορά, ότι παρόλο που το έχουμε καλύψει το θέμα, εν τούτοις σε σχετική του ερώτηση η εταιρεία (η καλύτερα ο υπάλληλος) επέμενε. Αλλά αυτό προφορικώς!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η προσφορά είναι καλή, ήδη ειπώθηκε και δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να αναφέρω.
> Γράφω αποκλειστικά για την τελευταία του αναφορά, ότι παρόλο που το έχουμε καλύψει το θέμα, εν τούτοις σε σχετική του ερώτηση η εταιρεία (η καλύτερα ο υπάλληλος) επέμενε. *Αλλά αυτό προφορικώς!*


Για αυτό του λέω παραπάνω να κρατάει στοιχεία στις επικοινωνίες του & να ζητήσει αντίγραφο της προσφοράς κ των όρων της σύμβασης..πριν την "όποια" συμφωνία..  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έγινε ωστόσο και το ξαναγράφω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν έγινε ωστόσο και το ξαναγράφω.


Του το είπαμε του ανθρώπου..κάτσε να το κάνω κ bold..*ότι μπορεί να μείνει όπως είναι μέχρι τη λήξη.*. 
Αν τώρα λες για την έγγραφη προσφορά..μόνο αν *επιμείνει* θα του την δώσουν..έτσι από μόνοι τους..*σώθηκες*..
Εμείς τον πληροφορήσαμε τον άνθρωπο..τώρα είναι στο χέρι του..   :Wink:

----------


## geopro64

> Για αυτό του λέω παραπάνω να κρατάει στοιχεία στις επικοινωνίες του & να ζητήσει αντίγραφο της προσφοράς κ των όρων της σύμβασης..πριν την "όποια" συμφωνία..


Σέ πρώτη φάση τούς έστειλα κάποια έγγραφα που μού ζήτησαν.
Περιμένω τήν νέα σύμβαση σέ έντυπη ή ηλεκτρονική μορφή καί στή συνέχεια είτε θά τήν δεχτώ είτε θά τήν απορρίψω.
Οσων αφορά άν η τελική τιμή περιλαμβάνει την έκπτωση τού 1€ λόγω εξόφλησης μέσω πάγιας εντολής καί μή έκδοσης εντύπου λογαριασμού αυτό δεν διευκρινίστηκε.
Περιμένω τήν νέα σύμβαση νά τή διαβάσω πρώτα.
Οσων αφορά τήν τηλεφωνία εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι άν τό ένα κανάλι φωνής θά είναι pstn καί τό άλλο κανάλι φωνής θά είναι VoIP ,είτε καί τά δύο κανάλια θά είναι VoIP.
Πάντως μού δήλωσαν ότι θά μού παρέχουν νέο δικό τους εξοπλισμό ατελώς.
Σέ κάθε περίπτωση αντιλαμβανόμαστε τά δικαιώματα πού μάς δίνει η παλιά σύμβαση τής cyta έως τή λήξη της.
Αυτό πού μέ ανησυχεί είναι ότι όταν εκπνεύσει η παλιά σύμβαση δέν θά μού προτείνει κάποιος αυτό πού θέλω σέ καλή τιμή όπως αυτή εδώ.
Θά σάς ενημερώσω γιά τήν εξέλιξη.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σέ πρώτη φάση τούς έστειλα κάποια έγγραφα που μού ζήτησαν.
> Περιμένω τήν νέα σύμβαση σέ έντυπη ή ηλεκτρονική μορφή καί στή συνέχεια είτε θά τήν δεχτώ είτε θά τήν απορρίψω.
> Οσων αφορά άν η τελική τιμή περιλαμβάνει την έκπτωση τού 1€ λόγω εξόφλησης μέσω πάγιας εντολής καί μή έκδοσης εντύπου λογαριασμού αυτό δεν διευκρινίστηκε.
> Περιμένω τήν νέα σύμβαση νά τή διαβάσω πρώτα.
> Οσων αφορά τήν τηλεφωνία εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι άν τό ένα κανάλι φωνής θά είναι pstn καί τό άλλο κανάλι φωνής θά είναι VoIP ,είτε καί τά δύο κανάλια θά είναι VoIP.
> Πάντως μού δήλωσαν ότι θά μού παρέχουν νέο δικό τους εξοπλισμό ατελώς.
> Σέ κάθε περίπτωση αντιλαμβανόμαστε τά δικαιώματα πού μάς δίνει η παλιά σύμβαση τής cyta έως τή λήξη της.
> Αυτό πού μέ ανησυχεί είναι ότι όταν εκπνεύσει η παλιά σύμβαση δέν θά μού προτείνει κάποιος αυτό πού θέλω σέ καλή τιμή όπως αυτή εδώ.
> Θά σάς ενημερώσω γιά τήν εξέλιξη.


Δεν έπρεπε να στείλεις τπτ πριν να διαβάσεις τη προσφορά & τους όρους...
Τώρα pstn/voip η voip/voip..εξαρτάται το τι θες...αλλά κ αυτό έπρεπε να διευκρινιστεί πριν προχωρήσει το οτιδήποτε.. 
Ρώτησες ποιόν εξοπλισμό; Το μαύρο voip ρούτερ;  :Thinking: 
Πρώτα βλέπουμε-επιβεβαιώνουμε κ μετά προχωράμε.. :Wink: 
Good luck... :Wink:

----------


## geopro64

> Δεν έπρεπε να στείλεις τπτ πριν να διαβάσεις τη προσφορά & τους όρους...
> Τώρα pstn/voip η voip/voip..εξαρτάται το τι θες...αλλά κ αυτό έπρεπε να διευκρινιστεί πριν προχωρήσει το οτιδήποτε.. 
> Ρώτησες ποιόν εξοπλισμό; Το μαύρο voip ρούτερ; 
> Πρώτα βλέπουμε-επιβεβαιώνουμε κ μετά προχωράμε..
> Good luck...


Φυσικά καί ζήτησα τή νέα σύμβαση.
Για νά τή συντάξουν όμως μού ζήτησαν ένα παλαιότερό λογαριασμό καί στοιχεία ταυτότητας.
Στό email τονίζω ότι θά δεχτώ ή όχι τή νέα σύμβαση αφού πρώτα τή διαβάσω.
Δέν νομίζω ότι αυτά πού τούς έστειλα είναι ικανά από μόνα τους γιά ενεργοποίηση νέας σύμβασης.
Αν παρά ελπίδα είναι ικανά τότε θά μάς ακούσουν σέ όλο το Χαλάνδρι πού είναι τά κεντρικά τής Vodafone

----------


## GregoirX23

> Φυσικά καί ζήτησα τή νέα σύμβαση.
> Για νά τή συντάξουν όμως μού ζήτησαν ένα παλαιότερό λογαριασμό καί στοιχεία ταυτότητας.
> Στό email τονίζω ότι θά δεχτώ ή όχι τή νέα σύμβαση αφού πρώτα τή διαβάσω.
> Δέν νομίζω ότι αυτά πού τούς έστειλα είναι ικανά από μόνα τους γιά ενεργοποίηση νέας σύμβασης.
> Αν παρά ελπίδα είναι ικανά τότε θά μάς ακούσουν σέ όλο το Χαλάνδρι πού είναι τά κεντρικά τής Vodafone


Τη σύμβαση τη ζήτησες με email, τονίζοντας ότι θες να τη διαβάσεις πριν την προχωρήσεις..σωστά;  

Κανονικά τα στοιχεία τα έχουν σαν εταιρία και κάνουν κ επαλήθευση τηλεφωνικά..περίεργο μου ακούγεται να θέλουν έγγραφα για να δώσουν αντίγραφο προσφοράς..τι στο καλό..συμβόλαιο θα συντάξουν; 

Γενικά θέλει προσοχή με τα στοιχεία..βέβαια δεν έχουν υπογραφή σου..αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έχει προηγηθεί σε τυχόν συνομιλίες που ηχογραφούνται..για να μη σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του λοιπόν κ βρεθείς ενεργοποιημένος ξαφνικά και ψάχνεσαι μετά.. 

Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη..στείλε email μέσω της ιστοσελίδας της vodafone ότι ζητάς αντίγραφο της προσφοράς που σου έγινε, ανέφερε κ τον αριθμό - όνομα από εκεί που σε πήραν..ζήτα επίσης κ τους όρους της σύμβασης στο email σου, ώστε να την μελετήσεις πριν την όποια αποδοχή..για να είσαι καλυμμένος κ να αποφύγεις τυχόν ταλαιπωρία..μην το αφήνεις στην καλή τη πίστη αυτών που σε πήραν..trust me.. :Wink:  
Αν στραβώσει τπτ κ δεν έχεις έγγραφα...δε πας να φωνάζεις όσο θες..

----------


## geopro64

Μου έστειλαν στο email μου την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, την προσφορά προγράμματος χρήσης καθώς και την αίτηση φορητότητας.
Το πρόγραμμα λέγεται One Net Business NGA .
Η τιμή είναι αυτή που είχε ειπωθεί τηλεφωνικά. Περιμένουν από έμενα την υπογραφή μου.
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα vodafone για “μετάφραση.”
Είναι κάπως δυσνόητο.
Κυρίως την ύπαρξη msn αριθμού και την ένταξή του στο πακέτο ομιλίας , αν και η αίτηση φορητότητας αναφέρει και τον κεφαλικό και τον msn αριθμό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μου έστειλαν στο email μου την αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, την προσφορά προγράμματος χρήσης καθώς και την αίτηση φορητότητας.
> Το πρόγραμμα λέγεται One Net Business NGA .
> Η τιμή είναι αυτή που είχε ειπωθεί τηλεφωνικά. Περιμένουν από έμενα την υπογραφή μου.
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα vodafone για “μετάφραση.”
> Είναι κάπως δυσνόητο.
> Κυρίως την ύπαρξη msn αριθμού και την ένταξή του στο πακέτο ομιλίας , αν και η αίτηση φορητότητας αναφέρει και τον κεφαλικό και τον msn αριθμό.


Πρέπει να πιάνει & τους 2 αριθμούς λίγο που έψαξα, έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες αυτά τα προγράμματα..αλλά..εταιρικά δεν είναι; :Thinking:  
Μερικά link αναζήτησης αν σε βοηθάνε..πολύ μπέρδεμα το βλέπω..άμα βγάλεις άκρη πες μας κ εμάς.. :Wink: 
Τι δεν τα κάνουν πιο απλά τα πράγματα... :What..?: 


*Spoiler:*




https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...dafone-One-Net
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...κάγκελα
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...71.6VmfgPxdTCk
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...kri-epixeirisi
https://www.vodafone.gr/business/exy...afone-one-net/

----------


## paanos

Το σύστημα της Hol είναι φτιαγμένο για οικιακούς πελάτες. Οι εταιρικοί πελάτες είναι στο σύστημα σταθερής της Vodafone και έχουν άλλο My Account. Το 2ο σύστημα είναι για εταιρικά νούμερα και υποστηρίζει δύο+ τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, one net, virtual τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και άλλα που προορίζονται σε επιχειρήσεις.

----------


## Atheros

Όσοι λήγει η σύμβαση με cyta και θέκετε να ανανεώσετε, προσφέρει double play adsl 24,απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360 λεπτά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά με 15,55€/μήνα  όλα κομπλέ με φπα και φόρους. Τμήμα ανανεώσεων για πρώην cyta πελάτες 2155005998

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όσοι λήγει η σύμβαση με cyta και θέκετε να ανανεώσετε, προσφέρει double play adsl 24,απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360 λεπτά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά με 15,55€/μήνα  όλα κομπλέ με φπα και φόρους. Τμήμα ανανεώσεων για πρώην cyta πελάτες 2155005998


Πάλι σε cyta, γίνεται; Με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό που έχεις; Δεν τους μεταφέρει σιγά σιγά η βόντα στο δίκτυο της;

----------


## Atheros

Ναι γίνεται με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό. Ως vodafone μου μίλησε ο κύριος που απάντησε στις ανανεώσεις. Όλα ωραία! Cyta!! σε φροντίζει ακόμα και αν πουληθεί!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι γίνεται με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό. Ως vodafone μου μίλησε ο κύριος που απάντησε στις ανανεώσεις. Όλα ωραία! Cyta!! σε φροντίζει ακόμα και αν πουληθεί!!!


Μήπως το ξανασκέφτηκαν για να δίνουν voip σε ιδιώτες που το θέλουν και δεν έδινε η βόντα άραγε..; :Thinking:

----------


## paanos

Όχι, θα μεταφερθειτε στην Vodafone στο πακέτο της προσφοράς που έχει 20€ κανονικά με 15,55€. Ίδιος θα μείνει ο εξοπλισμός, ίσως όμως να αλλάξει η τηλεφωνία σας.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όχι, θα μεταφερθειτε στην Vodafone στο πακέτο της προσφοράς που έχει 20€ κανονικά με 15,55€. Ίδιος θα μείνει ο εξοπλισμός, ίσως όμως να αλλάξει η τηλεφωνία σας.


Η τιμή.. :One thumb up:  η έλλειψη δυνατότητας voip.. :Thumb down:

----------


## geopro64

Τελικά υπέγραψα στη Vodafone για 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
Η παλιά τιμή στη cyta ηταν 23 € ,ίδιες παροχές εκτός αυτή τών κινητών που ηταν 300'
Ολα αυτά 7 ολόκληρους μήνες πριν τή λήξη της σύμβασης.
Ο λόγος της βιασύνης ήταν η ανησυχία μήπως μπλεξω ως οικιακός πελάτης με τους δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.
Κανονικά μονο ο ΟΤΕ & fothnet δίνουν σε οικιακούς πελάτες.
Ισως ομως αδίκως ανησυχούσα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τελικά υπέγραψα στη Vodafone για 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> Η παλιά τιμή στη cyta ηταν 23 € ,ίδιες παροχές εκτός αυτή τών κινητών που ηταν 300'
> Ολα αυτά 7 ολόκληρους μήνες πριν τή λήξη της σύμβασης.
> Ο λόγος της βιασύνης ήταν η ανησυχία μήπως μπλεξω ως οικιακός πελάτης με τους δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.
> Κανονικά μονο ο ΟΤΕ & fothnet δίνουν σε οικιακούς πελάτες.
> Ισως ομως αδίκως ανησυχούσα.


Καλά έκανες..
Απλά με παραξένεψε το πακέτο που σου δίνουν καθώς είναι εταιρικό..
Τελικά ποιο ρούτερ θα πάρεις;

----------


## geopro64

> Καλά έκανες..
> Απλά με παραξένεψε το πακέτο που σου δίνουν καθώς είναι εταιρικό..
> Τελικά ποιο ρούτερ θα πάρεις;


Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη ποιό μόντεμ θα μου δώσουν.
Τό εταιρικό πακέτο που μου έδωσαν ήταν ένας τρόπος νά μέ κρατήσουν πελάτη.

----------


## dimangelid

> Τελικά υπέγραψα στη Vodafone για 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> Η παλιά τιμή στη cyta ηταν 23 € ,ίδιες παροχές εκτός αυτή τών κινητών που ηταν 300'
> Ολα αυτά 7 ολόκληρους μήνες πριν τή λήξη της σύμβασης.
> Ο λόγος της βιασύνης ήταν η ανησυχία μήπως μπλεξω ως οικιακός πελάτης με τους δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.
> Κανονικά μονο ο ΟΤΕ & fothnet δίνουν σε οικιακούς πελάτες.
> Ισως ομως αδίκως ανησυχούσα.


Στον ΟΤΕ τέτοια τιμή για VDSL έως 50mbps, 2 αριθμούς, 2 κανάλια φωνής και τόσα λεπτά σε κινητά, δεν θα έβρισκες.

Εγώ για τις ίδιες παροχές με 120 λεπτά σε κινητά και γραμμή ISDN, δίνω 41,50 τον μήνα, συν άλλο 1,5 περίπου τον μήνα για το MSN

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη ποιό μόντεμ θα μου δώσουν.
> Τό εταιρικό πακέτο που μου έδωσαν ήταν ένας τρόπος νά μέ κρατήσουν πελάτη.


Άρα τρόποι στη voda για όποιον θέλει voip υπάρχει..και ας είναι πλάγιος..
Αν μου το λέγαν κ εμένα τότε που χάλασα σούπερ deal με καλές παροχές επειδή δεν έδιναν voip..δεν θα είχα φύγει..
Το ότι με έκαναν τότε να παραμείνω με την "δήθεν" υπόσχεση ότι θα μου δώσουν είναι άλλο θέμα..αλλά μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; 
Κρίμα όμως γιατί παλιά η hol έδινε voip..κ η voda τα έκανε όπως τα βλέπετε..
Anyway..
Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι..τι υπέρ/κατά έχει άραγε ένα εταιρικό πακέτο;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον ΟΤΕ τέτοια τιμή για VDSL έως 50mbps, 2 αριθμούς, 2 κανάλια φωνής και τόσα λεπτά σε κινητά, δεν θα έβρισκες.
> 
> Εγώ για τις ίδιες παροχές με 120 λεπτά σε κινητά και γραμμή ISDN, δίνω 41,50 τον μήνα, συν άλλο 1,5 περίπου τον μήνα για το MSN


Εσύ πληρώνεις κ λίγο παραπάνω λόγω isdn, voip με 2 γραμμές δεν ξέρω αν θα έφτανε την τιμή του isdn, ίσως..αλλά και πάλι είναι λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου το ότι χρεώνουν το voip με τιμές pstn/isdn γιατί ο πάροχος έχει μειωμένο κόστος με το voip σε σχέση με τα κλασικά τηλεφωνικά κυκλώματα & τη συντήρηση τους..Έτσι είναι η φύση του voip..αλλά περνάει στον καταναλωτή αυτή η μείωση; Μπάαα...

Πιθανότατα ούτε στη voda..άντε ίσως σε καλύτερη τιμή..το παζάρι εδώ μάλλον γίνεται για μετάβαση συνδρομητών της cyta η για λόγους ανανέωσης...Όχι ότι ο οτε θα έδινε ποτέ τέτοιες τιμές σε ανανέωση..δεν είναι η φιλοσοφία του & ίσως δεν του επιτρέπεται..στον οτε τέτοιες τιμές μάλλον μόνο σε εταιρικά πακέτα..

----------


## geopro64

Πρός στιγμήν σκέφτηκα νά κινηθώ προς ΟΤΕ μεριά καί νά εξετάσω τό ενδεχόμενο 24αρας από καμπίνα , τό οποίο είναι αξιοπρεπες και μόνο ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει.
Μονομιάς όμως θυμήθηκα ότι πρέπει νά δρομολογώ τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μόνο από τόν κεφαλικό αριθμό, και μού έφυγε κάθε διάθεση.

----------


## paanos

Στα υπέρ έχει το δωρεάν One net, νομίζω έχει hosting και ο λογαριασμός βγαίνει από την Vodafone, ενώ στα οικιακά βγαινει από την Hol.

Edit: επίσης γλιτώνεις το σάπιο h300s αλλά σου δίνουν ένα oxygen, καλύτερο από το h300s αλλά έχει και αυτό θεματακια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μονομιάς όμως θυμήθηκα ότι πρέπει νά δρομολογώ τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μόνο από τόν κεφαλικό αριθμό, και μού έφυγε κάθε διάθεση.


Γιατί αυτό; :Thinking:  Λογικά κ ο δεύτερος αριθμός voip θα μπορεί να κάνει εξερχόμενες..η μήπως δεν καλύπτει το πακέτο με τον χρόνο ομιλίας τον 2ο αριθμό;

----------


## geopro64

> Γιατί αυτό; Λογικά κ ο δεύτερος αριθμός voip θα μπορεί να κάνει εξερχόμενες..η μήπως δεν καλύπτει το πακέτο με τον χρόνο ομιλίας τον 2ο αριθμό;


Στή λογική τού ΟΤΕ, ο MSN αριθμός δέν εντάσσεται στό πακέτο ομιλίας.
Οπότε ή θά πρέπει να πληρώσεις ξεχωριστά τίς εξερχόμενες ή θά πρέπει νά δρομολογήσεις τίς εξερχόμενες μόνο μέσω κεφαλικού αριθμού .
Αν σού κάνει κάποιος μια αναπάντητη κλήση στον msn καί τόν καλέσεις πίσω, πως θά ξέρει ότι εσύ τον καλείς ;
Θα βλέπει άλλον αριθμό.
Πάνω από 15 χρόνια αντιμετώπιζα αυτό τό πρόβλημα καί ,enough is enough !

----------


## dimangelid

> Άρα τρόποι στη voda για όποιον θέλει voip υπάρχει..και ας είναι πλάγιος..
> Αν μου το λέγαν κ εμένα τότε που χάλασα σούπερ deal με καλές παροχές επειδή δεν έδιναν voip..δεν θα είχα φύγει..
> Το ότι με έκαναν τότε να παραμείνω με την "δήθεν" υπόσχεση ότι θα μου δώσουν είναι άλλο θέμα..αλλά μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; 
> Κρίμα όμως γιατί παλιά η hol έδινε voip..κ η voda τα έκανε όπως τα βλέπετε..
> Anyway..
> Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι..τι υπέρ/κατά έχει άραγε ένα εταιρικό πακέτο; 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Στον ΟΤΕ και να δεχόμουν να με γυρίσουν σε VoIP, πάλι τις ίδιες χρεώσεις θα είχα.

Μιλάω πάντα για οικιακό πακέτο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στή λογική τού ΟΤΕ, ο MSN αριθμός δέν εντάσσεται στό πακέτο ομιλίας.
> Οπότε ή θά πρέπει να πληρώσεις ξεχωριστά τίς εξερχόμενες ή θά πρέπει νά δρομολογήσεις τίς εξερχόμενες μόνο μέσω κεφαλικού αριθμού .
> Αν σού κάνει κάποιος μια αναπάντητη κλήση στον msn καί τόν καλέσεις πίσω, πως θά ξέρει ότι εσύ τον καλείς ;
> Θα βλέπει άλλον αριθμό.
> Πάνω από 15 χρόνια αντιμετώπιζα αυτό τό πρόβλημα καί ,enough is enough !


Με το voip δε νομίζω να έχεις αυτό το θέμα..και εφ'όσον θα είναι κ διαφορετικοί αριθμοί δε θα πιαστεί σαν msn(ορολογία isdn) αλλά σαν δεύτερη voip γραμμή..(2ο sip account)..
Αφού βέβαια το έχεις επιβεβαίωσει κ στην συμφωνία σου για τον 2ο αριθμό κ το ίδιο πακέτο ομιλίας..

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον ΟΤΕ και να δεχόμουν να με γυρίσουν σε VoIP, πάλι τις ίδιες χρεώσεις θα είχα.
> 
> Μιλάω πάντα για οικιακό πακέτο.


Σε όλους τους παρόχους αυτό που λες...

Το voip που βγαίνει απ΄το ρούτερ στο σπίτι, όπως είπα παραπάνω απ΄τη φύση του έχει χαμηλότερο κόστος για τον πάροχο..έξτρα εξοπλισμός pstn/isdn στα α.κ, συντήρηση, βλάβες κλπ..και βασικά αυτό εννοούσα..
Με μια επιφύλαξη σχετικά με το χαμηλότερο κόστος στο voip μέσω msan που βγαίνει από Α.Κ & περιγράφω παρακάτω..
Τώρα..θα μπορούσαν οι πάροχοι την όποια μείωση στο κόστος τους να τη μεταφέρουν στον συνδρομητή πάγια/κλήσεις..αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να περιμένω αν κ ποτέ γίνει αυτό με κομμένη την ανάσα..όταν μάλιστα έχει κ αλλού πορτοκαλιές..

Να μη ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι κάθε τεχνολογία isdn/voip έχει της δικές της δυνατότητες & μειονεκτήματα, όπου εκεί μπορεί να εξηγηθούν οι αυξημένες χρεώσεις (isdn/pstn)..Το voip μπορεί να έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα ομιλίας κ διάφορα άλλα τύπου με κωδικούς voip παίρνω το σταθερό μου στο κινητό μαζί μου, το isdn όμως έχει μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα διότι δεν περνάει μέσω ίντερνετ και διάφορα άλλα κόλπα τύπου τηλ.κέντρου..Για το pstn δεν θα πω κάτι..

Τέλος το θέμα δεν είναι αν δέχεσαι να στο κάνουν voip η όχι..αφού όλα σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν έτσι..υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία..όχι νόμος νομίζω..
Η μόνη διαφορά θα είναι η εξής...η θα έχεις το γνωστό voip σπίτι σου, που θα βγαίνει απ΄το ρούτερ..Η μάντεψε..θα έχεις πάλι voip το οποίο θα βγαίνει από msan(dslam) μέσω pstn emulation στο αστικό κέντρο και θα έρχεται σπίτι σου σαν pstn όπως ακριβώς τώρα..στο τελευταίο ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις αν δεν είσαι ψαγμένος.. 
Αυτό το τελευταίο θα το κάνουν πιστεύω π.χ σε ηλικιωμένους κ όσους δεν έχουν πακέτο ίντερνετ για να μη στέλνουν ρούτερ..
Γιατί είχε ειπωθεί ότι παρά ταύτα θα στέλνουν ρούτερ θα παίρνεις ip αλλά μόνο για voip τηλεφωνία και δεν θα σου δίνουν κωδικούς για ίντερνετ..αυτό το τελευταίο δεν το νομίζω..Αλλά...ποτέ μη λες ποτέ..

----------


## dimangelid

> Με το voip δε νομίζω να έχεις αυτό το θέμα..και εφ'όσον θα είναι κ διαφορετικοί αριθμοί δε θα πιαστεί σαν msn(ορολογία isdn) αλλά σαν δεύτερη voip γραμμή..(2ο sip account)..
> Αφού βέβαια το έχεις επιβεβαίωσει κ στην συμφωνία σου για τον 2ο αριθμό κ το ίδιο πακέτο ομιλίας..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε όλους τους παρόχους αυτό...
> Γιατί είπα τα παραπάνω περί χαμηλότερου κόστους του voip στον πάροχο; 
> ...


MSAN ISDN είναι η γραμμή μου και το έκαναν μετά από πολύ πίεση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> MSAN ISDN είναι η γραμμή μου και το έκαναν μετά από πολύ πίεση.


Έχω γράψει κ άλλα επάνω..λολ :Razz:  σεντόνι..

Εγώ μίλαγα περισσότερο για msan pstn..τώρα αν δίνει κ isdn το msan μέσω κάρτας, είναι άλλο θέμα..καλή φάση..
Θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί ποια η διαφορά με το ατόφιο isdn.. 
Το msan btw απ'ότι ξέρω είναι τύπος dslam με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι βγάζει κ τηλεφωνία pstn & isdn τώρα;  :Thinking: 
Το απλό dslam δεν το έκανε αυτό..

Και εδώ τώρα, μέσα μου έχω μία απορία..είναι το isdn που παίρνεις ατόφιο Η emulated..
Διάβαζα εδώ κάτι για tdm isdn και ψιλό κατάλαβα ότι το tdm isdn που βγάζει το msan, περνάει σε κάποιο σημείο του (backbone παρόχου; ) σε voip.. :Thinking: 

Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι σε msan αλλά η τηλεφωνία isdn να βγαίνει ακόμα από κλασικό κέντρο isdn..; 
Anyone να μου λύσει την απορία? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Netmod έχεις, της siemens το santis Η elcon πως το λένε..;

Βρήκα βέβαια κ αυτό..https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1093582-MSAN-Voip

Άσχετο..
Για την συνοπτική κλήση που λέει στο άλλο τόπικ, μου θυμίζει λίγο το ring group στο voip που χτυπάνε όλες οι συσκευές σε όλα τα sip account..

Και επειδή το έψαξα λίγο με τα dslam...
ISAM & ASAM.
Αυτό το τελευταίο μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τις ονομασίες που δίνει στα dslams της η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία..
https://www.scribd.com/document/2769...SL-ISAM-Family
https://www.gpforums.co.nz/threads/281037-ISAM-vs-ASAM
https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/571229
https://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.as...0283&page_no=2
https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/thre...nology.636072/

Υπάρχει κ η λύση voip-isdn μέσω fritz που έχω διαβάσει αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα πιστεύω..πάει..μας έχουν τρελάνει με όλα αυτά.. :Blink:

----------


## georgep138

> Τελικά υπέγραψα στη Vodafone για 50αρι vdsl , με δυο κανάλια φωνής & δυο αριθμούς, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικα & 400΄προς κινητά (πριν είχα 300΄προς κινητά), σε τιμή τών 26.30 € και νέα 24 μήνη δέσμευση.
> Η παλιά τιμή στη cyta ηταν 23 € ,ίδιες παροχές εκτός αυτή τών κινητών που ηταν 300'
> Ολα αυτά 7 ολόκληρους μήνες πριν τή λήξη της σύμβασης.
> Ο λόγος της βιασύνης ήταν η ανησυχία μήπως μπλεξω ως οικιακός πελάτης με τους δύο τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.
> Κανονικά μονο ο ΟΤΕ & fothnet δίνουν σε οικιακούς πελάτες.
> Ισως ομως αδίκως ανησυχούσα.


Τα απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά & 400΄προς κινητά ισχύουν και για τους δύο αριθμούς ?
Ανεξάρτητα από ποιόν αριθμό, βγαίνουν οι εξερχόμενες ?

----------


## geopro64

> Τα απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά & 400΄προς κινητά ισχύουν και για τους δύο αριθμούς ?
> Ανεξάρτητα από ποιόν αριθμό, βγαίνουν οι εξερχόμενες ?


Ναι, τό πακέτο ομιλίας θά ισχύει καί για τούς δύο αριθμούς, γιά τίς κλήσεις προς κινητά ο χρόνος απλώς επιμερίζεται.
Η μή ένταξη τών MSN αριθμών ( ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται) στό πακέτο ομιλίας αφορά μόνον τον ΟΤΕ.
Σε καμμία εταιρία καί ουδέποτε ever αυτό αποτέλεσε πρόβλημα πλήν του ΟΤΕ.
Παραθέτω τούς όρους του ΟΤΕ επ αυτού:

" Στις Τηλεφωνικές Γραμμές με 2 κανάλια φωνής (Ευρυζωνική ή ISDN BRA) με MSN αριθμούς, το παρόν Πρόγραμμα καλύπτει την κίνηση του κεφαλικού αριθμού. Σε περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης επιθυμεί να εντάξει την κίνηση του MSN στο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να ορίσει η κίνηση του MSN να διέρχεται από τον κεφαλικό αριθμό της Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής."

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχω γράψει κ άλλα επάνω..λολ σεντόνι..
> 
> Εγώ μίλαγα περισσότερο για msan pstn..τώρα αν δίνει κ isdn το msan μέσω κάρτας, είναι άλλο θέμα..καλή φάση..
> Θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί ποια η διαφορά με το ατόφιο isdn.. 
> Το msan btw απ'ότι ξέρω είναι τύπος dslam με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι βγάζει κ τηλεφωνία pstn & isdn τώρα; 
> Το απλό dslam δεν το έκανε αυτό..
> 
> Και εδώ τώρα, μέσα μου έχω μία απορία..είναι το isdn που παίρνεις ατόφιο Η emulated..
> Διάβαζα εδώ κάτι για tdm isdn και ψιλό κατάλαβα ότι το tdm isdn που βγάζει το msan, περνάει σε κάποιο σημείο του (backbone παρόχου; ) σε voip..
> ...


Οι κάρτες MSAN κάνουν register στον ims server του ΟΤΕ και σε εσένα φέρνουν είτε PSTN, είτε ISDN. Άρα από τον ΟΤΕ προς τα εσένα η τηλεφωνία έρχεται όπως ήταν και πριν και στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι όλο VoIP. Για τον πελάτη δεν έχει καμία διαφορά με το ISDN που είχε με το κλασσικό ψηφιακό κέντρο.

Το ψηφιακό κέντρο στην περιοχή μου έχει κλείσει, οπότε η τηλεφωνία είτε είναι MSAN, είτε VoIP  :Wink: 

Έχω το Intracom Netmod που είχα και πριν μου το κάνουν MSAN, δες το συννημένο  :Wink:   :Wink:  Έχω βέβαια καβάτζα και άλλα 2 netmod και ένα Santis, οπότε αν καεί το βγάζω και βάζω ένα από τα άλλα  :Razz: 

Όπως λειτουργούσε η ISDN μου πριν το MSAN, έτσι λειτουργεί και τώρα. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι η πληροφορία σε ποιο MSN σε έχουν καλέσει έρχεται με 0030 (πριν μου ερχόταν 210xxxxxxx και τώρα 0030210xxxxxxx), οπότε σε όσους έχουν ISDN τηλεφωνικά κέντρα μπορεί να χρειαστεί αλλαγή στον προγραμματισμό για να δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Στον Asterisk μου πχ χρειάστηκε. Στην αναγνώριση κλήσης το νούμερο φαίνεται κανονικά χωρίς 0030. Α και για όσους έχουν καλό αυτί, έχει αλλάξει ο τόνος κλήσης  :Razz: 

Επίσης πριν το MSAN αν ήταν ελεύθερα και τα δυο κανάλια της ISDN, άνοιγε πάντα το πρώτο σε μια κλήση. Τώρα ανοίγει μια το δεύτερο και μια το πρώτο. Δεν επηρεάζει σε κάτι αυτό.

----------


## sakisvele

καποιος να μας πει το τηλεφωνο που επικοινωνησες ..
να παρω και εγω..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οι κάρτες MSAN κάνουν register στον ims server του ΟΤΕ και σε εσένα φέρνουν είτε PSTN, είτε ISDN. Άρα από τον ΟΤΕ προς τα εσένα η τηλεφωνία έρχεται όπως ήταν και πριν και στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι όλο VoIP. Για τον πελάτη δεν έχει καμία διαφορά με το ISDN που είχε με το κλασσικό ψηφιακό κέντρο.
> 
> Το ψηφιακό κέντρο στην περιοχή μου έχει κλείσει, οπότε η τηλεφωνία είτε είναι MSAN, είτε VoIP 
> 
> Έχω το Intracom Netmod που είχα και πριν μου το κάνουν MSAN, δες το συννημένο   Έχω βέβαια καβάτζα και άλλα 2 netmod και ένα Santis, οπότε αν καεί το βγάζω και βάζω ένα από τα άλλα 
> 
> Όπως λειτουργούσε η ISDN μου πριν το MSAN, έτσι λειτουργεί και τώρα. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι η πληροφορία σε ποιο MSN σε έχουν καλέσει έρχεται με 0030 (πριν μου ερχόταν 210xxxxxxx και τώρα 0030210xxxxxxx), οπότε σε όσους έχουν ISDN τηλεφωνικά κέντρα μπορεί να χρειαστεί αλλαγή στον προγραμματισμό για να δουλέψουν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Στον Asterisk μου πχ χρειάστηκε. Στην αναγνώριση κλήσης το νούμερο φαίνεται κανονικά χωρίς 0030. Α και για όσους έχουν καλό αυτί, έχει αλλάξει ο τόνος κλήσης 
> 
> Επίσης πριν το MSAN αν ήταν ελεύθερα και τα δυο κανάλια της ISDN, άνοιγε πάντα το πρώτο σε μια κλήση. Τώρα ανοίγει μια το δεύτερο και μια το πρώτο. Δεν επηρεάζει σε κάτι αυτό.


Αχ αθάνατο netmod..πλάκα πλάκα απ τα καλύτερα του είδους του.. :Respekt: , όχι ότι δεν είχε κ μερικά bug...περισσότερο  στο software.   
Παλιά που είχα isdn το μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα το πέρασα με την προηγούμενη έκδοση..μετά όταν την άκουσε μου έφεραν το santis αλλά δεν το ήθελα κ μου έδωσαν πάλι netmod το πιο νέο..αυτό που έχεις.., έχω κ εγώ καβάτζα κανα δύο νομίζω..δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν κ τα 2 βέβαια..
Αυτά είναι τα καλά που θυμάμαι.. :One thumb up: , δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι χρεώσεις επακ χ2 κανάλια προ εποχής adsl384+... :Thumb down: 
Καταλαβαίνεις καθόλου το voip στη γραμμή; Λογικά όχι ε; 
Οι λειτουργίες του netmod παίζουν όλες κανονικά; 
Το λαμπάκι link σου κλείνει ποτέ; εμένα συνήθως μετά τη χρήση του τηλεφώνου έσβηνε (μόνο αυτό) σαν σε sleep/standby mode. 
Ο τόνος κλήσης στον οτε αλλάζει κ με την εκτροπή..

----------


## dimangelid

> Αχ αθάνατο netmod..πλάκα πλάκα απ τα καλύτερα του είδους του.., όχι ότι δεν είχε κ μερικά bug...περισσότερο  στο software.   
> Παλιά που είχα isdn το μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα το πέρασα με την προηγούμενη έκδοση..μετά όταν την άκουσε μου έφεραν το santis αλλά δεν το ήθελα κ μου έδωσαν πάλι netmod το πιο νέο..αυτό που έχεις.., έχω κ εγώ καβάτζα κανα δύο νομίζω..δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν κ τα 2 βέβαια..
> Αυτά είναι τα καλά που θυμάμαι.., δεν θέλω να θυμάμαι χρεώσεις επακ χ2 κανάλια προ εποχής adsl384+...
> Καταλαβαίνεις καθόλου το voip στη γραμμή; Λογικά όχι ε; 
> Οι λειτουργίες του netmod παίζουν όλες κανονικά; 
> Το λαμπάκι link σου κλείνει ποτέ; εμένα συνήθως μετά τη χρήση του τηλεφώνου έσβηνε (μόνο αυτό) σαν σε sleep/standby mode. 
> Ο τόνος κλήσης στον οτε αλλάζει κ με την εκτροπή..


Και εγώ το παλιό Netmod είχα και το έκαψε κεραυνός μετά από 16-17 χρόνια.

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις απολύτως καμία διαφορά στην γραμμή και δουλεύουν όλα όπως πριν.

----------


## geopro64

Πραγματικά καλή τεχνολογία το ISDN.
Εχω κρατήσει και εγώ (για πάν ενδεχόμενο) netmod & santis.
Μέχρι και γραμματόσημο έχει γίνει το ISDN.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πραγματικά καλή τεχνολογία το ISDN.
> Εχω κρατήσει και εγώ (για πάν ενδεχόμενο) netmod & santis.
> Μέχρι και γραμματόσημο έχει γίνει το ISDN.
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Καλό το γραμματόσημο.. :One thumb up: 
Αλλά αυτή η μίζενς κ σια μέχρι κ στα γραμματόσημα διαφήμιζε εξοπλισμό;  :What..?:  :Razz:

----------


## Godian

Σήμερα είδα αναπάντητη στο σταθερό. Δε το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ. Ότι με πήραν από vodafone τη Παρασκευή το πρωί 12 παρά. Λέτε να είναι για νέο συμβόλαιο να θέλουν και εμένα να με κάνουν Vodafone από πρώην cyta;;

Τον Οκτώβριο έκανα ανανέωση στα 15.30€

----------


## to Pontiki

> Σήμερα είδα αναπάντητη στο σταθερό. Δε το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ. Ότι με πήραν από vodafone τη Παρασκευή το πρωί 12 παρά. Λέτε να είναι για νέο συμβόλαιο να θέλουν και εμένα να με κάνουν Vodafone από πρώην cyta;;
> 
> Τον Οκτώβριο έκανα ανανέωση στα 15.30€


Ίσως άνοιξαν οι νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή σου και θέλουν να σε κάνουν Vodafone με το δέλεαρ των υψηλότερων ταχυτήτων!

----------


## Godian

> Ίσως άνοιξαν οι νέες καμπίνες στην περιοχή σου και θέλουν να σε κάνουν Vodafone με το δέλεαρ των υψηλότερων ταχυτήτων!


Καμπίνες έχει αλλά δε νομίζω να άνοιξαν. Γιατί κοίταξα στο site της wind,γιατί wind γράφουν οι καμπίνες αλλά τίποτα. Πάντως και ρεύμα τράβηξαν

----------


## geopro64

Παρέλαβα το μόντεμ ZTE ZXHN H267A πριν από δύο ημέρες.
Σήμερα νωρίς τό πρωί σταμάτησαν οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφώνου & internet να λειτουργούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση.

Αφού έπρεπε νά εξιστορίσω το story σέ πέντε διαφορετικά άτομα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vodafone επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι όντως η διακοπή υπηρεσιών σχετίζεται μέ τη μετάβαση στή Vodafone.

Για να δούμε και τή Vodafone.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Παρέλαβα το μόντεμ ZTE ZXHN H267A πριν από δύο ημέρες.
> Σήμερα νωρίς τό πρωί σταμάτησαν οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφώνου & internet να λειτουργούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση.
> 
> Αφού έπρεπε νά εξιστορίσω το story σέ πέντε διαφορετικά άτομα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της Vodafone επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι όντως η διακοπή υπηρεσιών σχετίζεται μέ τη μετάβαση στή Vodafone.
> 
> Για να δούμε και τή Vodafone.


Περίεργο που δε σου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Ίσως επειδή η αλλαγή θεωρείται "εσωτερική" και όχι φορητότητα από άλλο πάροχο... 

Η εξυπηρέτηση της Vodafone είναι για τα μπάζα, αλλά τουλάχιστον πήρες καλό ρούτερ (όχι το σκουπίδι H300S) και καλή τιμή.  :Razz:

----------


## geopro64

> Περίεργο που δε σου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Ίσως επειδή η αλλαγή θεωρείται "εσωτερική" και όχι φορητότητα από άλλο πάροχο... 
> 
> Η εξυπηρέτηση της Vodafone είναι για τα μπάζα, αλλά τουλάχιστον πήρες καλό ρούτερ (όχι το σκουπίδι H300S) και καλή τιμή.


Παρά τις επανειλημμένες κλήσεις μου κανείς από voda δεν με κάλεσε.
Έβαλα τον εξοπλισμό και τα στοιχεία είναι φυσιολογικά.
Οι τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί είναι unregistered  ακόμα.
Όντως η εξυπηρέτηση είναι μέχρι στιγμής ανεπαρκής.
Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με πέντε άτομα στη σειρά και στο τέλος δεν γίνεται τίποτα.



- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά ...
Εκτός  του ότι δεν υπήρξε κατά οιονδήποτε τρόπο ενημέρωση για την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης ,
η διαδικασία έμεινε ημιτελής και δεν έχω τηλεφωνία.
Απλά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητοτητα και οι αριθμοί είναι unregistered .
Μετά από αλλεπάλληλες (δικές μου) προσπάθειες να τους καλέσω μου δήλωσαν ότι θα το δούνε από Δευτέρα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## sakisvele

Σε ευχαριστώ ..για την ενημέρωση που μου δίνεις
Respect!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παρά τις επανειλημμένες κλήσεις μου κανείς από voda δεν με κάλεσε.
> Έβαλα τον εξοπλισμό και τα στοιχεία είναι φυσιολογικά.
> Οι τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί είναι unregistered  ακόμα.
> Όντως η εξυπηρέτηση είναι μέχρι στιγμής ανεπαρκής.
> Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με πέντε άτομα στη σειρά και στο τέλος δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


*Υπέροχα..*χωρίς τηλέφωνο..δωρεάν εκτροπή σε κινητό σου έκαναν για τις εισερχόμενες; 
Τώρα αν θες να πάρεις εσύ κάπου εξερχόμενη..απλά.. :Thumb down: 
Μιας κ το πακέτο φαίνεται bussiness, εσύ που παίρνεις κ μιλάς; Κανονικά σαν ιδιώτης;  
Τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς κλπ στοιχεία τους τράβηξε το ρούτερ μόνο του; 
Τα στατιστικά πολύ καλά btw ..

----------


## NexTiN

> Ίσως επειδή η αλλαγή θεωρείται "εσωτερική" και όχι φορητότητα από άλλο πάροχο...


Κανονική φορητότητα γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει “εσωτερική” αλλαγή. Oι εταιρείες είναι ακόμη ανεξάρτητες σε επίπεδο συστημάτων / κυκλωμάτων...

----------


## geopro64

> *Υπέροχα..*χωρίς τηλέφωνο..δωρεάν εκτροπή σε κινητό σου έκαναν για τις εισερχόμενες; 
> Τώρα αν θες να πάρεις εσύ κάπου εξερχόμενη..απλά..
> Μιας κ το πακέτο φαίνεται bussiness, εσύ που παίρνεις κ μιλάς; Κανονικά σαν ιδιώτης;  
> Τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς κλπ στοιχεία τους τράβηξε το ρούτερ μόνο του; 
> Τα στατιστικά πολύ καλά btw ..


Καμία εκτροπή σέ κινητό , ούτε κάν γιά τίς εισερχόμενες.
Μου λένε ότι δέν είναι εφικτό λόγω του ότι οι τηλεφωνικοί μου αριθμοί είναι ακόμη στον "αέρα".
Η επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι μία πονεμένη ιστορία από μόνη της...
Γίνεται πάντα μέ δική μου πρωτοβουλία , δέν μέ καλεί ουδείς.
Τους καλώ στό 13840 ,τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης , δωρεάν από κινητό οποιοδήποτε δικτύου.
Δεν το βρήκα καί μέ τή "πρώτη" αυτό το νούμερο λόγω του ότι δέν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης Vodafone

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανονική φορητότητα γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει “εσωτερική” αλλαγή. Oι εταιρείες είναι ακόμη ανεξάρτητες σε επίπεδο συστημάτων / κυκλωμάτων...


Ισχύει αυτό.

Τό κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορώ νά μιλήσω μέ cyta για να κάνω τό οτιδήποτε.
Δεν έχω βρει τρόπο νά επικοινώνησω μέ cyta.
Καλώντας 13811 (cyta) , πάλι Vodafone βγαίνει.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε όλες τις εταιρείες τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας υπάρχουν σε παρόμοια θέση. Κάτω χαμηλά στην αρχική σελίδα υπάρχει σχετικός σύνδεσμος "Επικοινωνία".
Στη Vodafone σε βγάζει σε άλλη σελίδα όπου επιλέγεις "Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία" και καταλήγεις εδώ.
Ειδικά για τους πρώην πελάτες της Cyta, στο πάνω μέρος της αρχικής σελίδας έχει σύνδεσμο "Πρώην πελάτες Cyta" και σε βγάζει εδώ όπου έχει πληροφορίες επικοινωνίας.

----------


## geopro64

> Σε όλες τις εταιρείες τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας υπάρχουν σε παρόμοια θέση. Κάτω χαμηλά στην αρχική σελίδα υπάρχει σχετικός σύνδεσμος "Επικοινωνία".
> Στη Vodafone σε βγάζει σε άλλη σελίδα όπου επιλέγεις "Τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία" και καταλήγεις εδώ.
> Ειδικά για τους πρώην πελάτες της Cyta, στο πάνω μέρος της αρχικής σελίδας έχει σύνδεσμο "Πρώην πελάτες Cyta" και σε βγάζει εδώ όπου έχει πληροφορίες επικοινωνίας.


Ευχαριστώ για τίς "οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους" , αλλά όλα αυτά τά δοκίμασα (συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και του live chat)
Η επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι προβληματική. Δέν είναι ποιοτική.

Μόλις τώρα έλαβα ένα email το οποίο με πληροφορεί ότι η ενεργοποίηση θα "λάβει χώρα" στις 7/6 !!!
Καφενείο η voda ή μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός ;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ευχαριστώ για τίς "οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους" , αλλά όλα αυτά τά δοκίμασα (συμπεριλαμβανόμενου και του live chat)
> Η επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι προβληματική. Δέν είναι ποιοτική.
> 
> Μόλις τώρα έλαβα ένα email το οποίο με πληροφορεί ότι η ενεργοποίηση θα "λάβει χώρα" στις 7/6 !!!
> Καφενείο η voda ή μήπως είμαι υπερβολικός ;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 204362


Καφενείο είναι. Χειρότερο κι από της WIND. Θα το δεις σταδιακά. Εγώ περίμενα 50 μέρες για φορητότητα από Cyta σε Vodafone, λόγω συστημικου προβλήματος...

Τουλάχιστον εσύ έχεις πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## lak100

δεχθηκα προσφορα στα 15,89 (μαζι με εκπτωση e-bill και πιστωτικης) απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα 24αρι adsl και 360 προς κινητα και διεθνεις κλησεις ενεργοποιουμαι 1/7 ξερετε αν πρεπει να αλλαξω το username της συνδεσης? στη γραμμη εχω δικο μου ρουτερ καθως την εχω μονο για ιντερνετ

----------


## GregoirX23

> δεχθηκα προσφορα στα 15,89 (μαζι με εκπτωση e-bill και πιστωτικης) απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα 24αρι adsl και 360 προς κινητα και διεθνεις κλησεις ενεργοποιουμαι 1/7 ξερετε αν πρεπει να αλλαξω το username της συνδεσης? στη γραμμη εχω δικο μου ρουτερ καθως την εχω μονο για ιντερνετ


Στην vodafone δεν παίζει ρόλο το username/pass..ότι κ να βάλεις θα παίξει..

----------


## lak100

> Στην vodafone δεν παίζει ρόλο το username/pass..ότι κ να βάλεις θα παίξει..


 ωραια εχω ηδη μητρωο στην vodafone γινεται να μπει και αυτο το σταθερο κατω απο το ιδιο μητρωο ωστε να το βλεπω στο my account?

----------


## GregoirX23

> ωραια εχω ηδη μητρωο στην vodafone γινεται να μπει και αυτο το σταθερο κατω απο το ιδιο μητρωο ωστε να το βλεπω στο my account?


Αν είναι στα ίδια στοιχεία πελάτη πιθανότατα ναι..
Αν δεν γίνει από μόνο του πάντως ζήτα το..μήπως υπάρξει κανα λάθος στα στοιχεία..η μήπως αλλάζει τπτ ανάμεσα στις 2 καρτέλες..

----------


## lak100

> Αν είναι στα ίδια στοιχεία πελάτη πιθανότατα ναι..
> Αν δεν γίνει από μόνο του πάντως ζήτα το..μήπως υπάρξει κανα λάθος στα στοιχεία..η μήπως αλλάζει τπτ ανάμεσα στις 2 καρτέλες..


ειναι στο δικο μου ΑΦΜ και θα το ζητησω σιγουρα γιατι θελω συνδιαστικη εκπτωση κινητου και σταθερου. σημερα μου εγινε και προσφορα για το κινητο cyta να παει vodafone 14,58 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 500 προς vodafone και 200mb ιντερνετ για την μανα μου ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## geopro64

Και “εγένετο φως”
Ενεργοποιήθηκε η τηλεφωνία. Πάντα χωρίς ειδοποίηση.
Στο interface του μόντεμ το phone 1 , phone 2 είναι registered χωρίς όμως να αναγράφονται οι τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί.
Καλή συνέχεια στα μέλη της cyta

----------


## lak100

παιζει να παρουμε καινουριο ρουτερ απο vodafone? η κραταμε της cyta?

----------


## dimangelid

> παιζει να παρουμε καινουριο ρουτερ απο vodafone? η κραταμε της cyta?


Άμα έχεις ZTE ή Thomson, χίλιες φορές να το κρατήσεις παρά να πάρεις το προβληματικό h300s

----------


## lak100

παιδια τωρα μου λενε οτι ανανεωσα με προγραμμα cyta και οχι vdafone ξερετε πως θα παρω προσφορα για να παω σε προγραμμα vodafone

----------


## paanos

> ειναι στο δικο μου ΑΦΜ και θα το ζητησω σιγουρα γιατι θελω συνδιαστικη εκπτωση κινητου και σταθερου. σημερα μου εγινε και προσφορα για το κινητο cyta να παει vodafone 14,58 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 500 προς vodafone και 200mb ιντερνετ για την μανα μου ειναι μια χαρα


φόσον έχεις ίδιο ΑΦΜ τότε με τα στοιχεία της κινητής θα έχεις αυτόματα και επιλογή για να μπεις στην σταθερή. Τα μητρώα συνδρομητή είναι διαφορετικά.

----------


## lak100

τελικα με ενημερωσε αλλος υπαλληλος οτι η ανανεωση θα ειναι με προγραμμα vodafone αλλα ρε παιδια πολυ μπαχαλο το πραγμα φαινεται οτι η μεταβαση γινεται λιγο αναρχα

----------


## paanos

> παιδια τωρα μου λενε οτι ανανεωσα με προγραμμα cyta και οχι vdafone ξερετε πως θα παρω προσφορα για να παω σε προγραμμα vodafone


Κάλεσε την Vodafone στο 2130013844 (το νούμερο ισχύει μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου) ή στο 6944403830.

- - - Updated - - -




> τελικα με ενημερωσε αλλος υπαλληλος οτι η ανανεωση θα ειναι με προγραμμα vodafone αλλα ρε παιδια πολυ μπαχαλο το πραγμα φαινεται οτι η μεταβαση γινεται λιγο αναρχα


Δεν σε προλαβαίνω  :Razz:  Θα μάθεις σε λίγες μέρες, το πιθανότερο όμως είναι ότι ανανέωσες στην Vodafone.

----------


## GregoirX23

> φόσον έχεις ίδιο ΑΦΜ τότε με τα στοιχεία της κινητής θα έχεις αυτόματα και επιλογή για να μπεις στην σταθερή. Τα μητρώα συνδρομητή είναι διαφορετικά.


Για ποια μητρώα λες ότι είναι διαφορετικά; Σταθερής με κινητής; Αν ναι λογικό..άλλο login έχει για κινητή κ άλλο για σταθερή στο myaccount.. 
Αν τα μητρώα αφορούν π.χ σταθερή η κινητή γραμμή και τα 2 όμως..όχι 1 κινητή κ 1 σταθερή..τότε μπορούν να μπουν στο ίδιο account στο myaccount..

----------


## paanos

Στην κινητή ένα μητρώο συνδρομητή (1 μητρώο για κάθε ΑΦΜ) μπορεί να έχει πολλές συνδέσεις.
Στην σταθερή, ένα μητρώο συνδρομητή αντιστοιχεί σε ένα σταθερό (Το μητρώο είναι ο παλιός κωδικός πληρωμής).Αν αυτά τα σταθερά είναι στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ, τότε εμφανίζονται στο ίδιο MyHome Account.
Η σύνδεση κινητής και σταθερής στο Vodafone.gr γίνεται όταν στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ υπάρχει ένα μητρώο κινητής και τουλάχιστον ένα σταθερό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στην κινητή ένα μητρώο συνδρομητή (1 μητρώο για κάθε ΑΦΜ) μπορεί να έχει πολλές συνδέσεις.
> Στην σταθερή, ένα μητρώο συνδρομητή αντιστοιχεί σε ένα σταθερό (Το μητρώο είναι ο παλιός κωδικός πληρωμής).Αν αυτά τα σταθερά είναι στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ, τότε εμφανίζονται στο ίδιο MyHome Account.
> Η σύνδεση κινητής και σταθερής στο Vodafone.gr γίνεται όταν στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ υπάρχει ένα μητρώο κινητής και τουλάχιστον ένα σταθερό.


I see.. :Wink:

----------


## lak100

Φαίνεται ότι τρέχει η Vodafone να καθαρίσει τα συμβόλαια cyta κάνοντας καλές προσφορές. Εφόσον από 1/7 θα είμαι σε πρόγραμμα Vodafone θα καλώ στο support της Vodafone και όχι στο 13877 σωστά;

----------


## paanos

Σωστά. Ο αριθμός εξυπηρέτησης για βλάβες είναι το 13840 (δωρεάν από οποιοδήποτε κινητό ή σταθερό) και εξυπηρέτησης πελατών το 13830. Με αστική χρέωση μπορείς να πάρεις στο 2130013844, όμως ο αριθμός καταργείται στα τέλη Ιουλίου.

----------


## lak100

> Σωστά. Ο αριθμός εξυπηρέτησης για βλάβες είναι το 13840 (δωρεάν από οποιοδήποτε κινητό ή σταθερό) και εξυπηρέτησης πελατών το 13830. Με αστική χρέωση μπορείς να πάρεις στο 2130013844, όμως ο αριθμός καταργείται στα τέλη Ιουλίου.


 θελω να συνδιασω αυτο το σταθερο για να εχω εκπτωση στο  κινητο το εχει κανει καποιος αλλος που ηρθε απο cyta? και γιατι αργει τοσο η αλλαγη?

----------


## paanos

> θελω να συνδιασω αυτο το σταθερο για να εχω εκπτωση στο  κινητο το εχει κανει καποιος αλλος που ηρθε απο cyta? και γιατι αργει τοσο η αλλαγη?


Βέβαια και γίνεται ο συνδυασμός αυτόματα αφού είναι στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ. Θα έχεις σίγουρα έκπτωση στο σταθερό σου και μια μικρή έκπτωση στο κινητό (με επιφύλαξη, γιατι το πάγιο του κινητού είναι πολύ μικρό για έκπτωση).
Η αλλαγή αργεί γιατί είναι φορητότητα, όχι εσωτερική αλλαγή. Σε αυτό ναι μεν εμπλέκεται μόνο η Vodafone ως εταιρία, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να κάνει την αλλαγή όπως σε όλες τις εταιρίες

----------


## lak100

Παιδια στις 10/6 δεχθηκια μια προσφορα για το κινητο της μητερας μου (ηταν στο cyta 1500) απο εξωτερικο συνεργατη της vodafone δεχθηκα και συμφωνησαμε να ερθει ο κουριερ στις 13/6 για να υπογραψω.Στις 13/6 δεχομαι μια κληση απο καποια εταιρια κουριερ που μου λεει οτι θα καθυστερησουν τα χαρτια και οτι θα ερχοταν σημερα 19/6 με ΕΛΤΑ Κουριερ. Στις 17/6 του Αγιου Πνευματος με καλουν απο το κουριερ και με ρωτουν αν υπεγραψα τα χαρτια τους λεω οτι μου ειχαν πει για τεταρτη ωραια λεει θελετε να σας τα στειλουμε με ACS η ΕΛΤΑ λεω ACS συμφωνουμε ξανα για σημερα. Σημερα μου λενε οτι τα χαρτια γυρισανε πισω δεν φταιω εγω και περιμενουν λεει την voda να τους τα στειλει ξανα κοινως ενα μπαχαλο οταν τους ρωτησα ποια κουριερ ειναι δεν μου ειπαν. Με καλουν μονιμα απο κινητο και οταν ρωταω πραγματα απαντουν μονιμα θα σας καλεσουμε εμεις. ειχε κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παιδια στις 10/6 δεχθηκια μια προσφορα για το κινητο της μητερας μου (ηταν στο cyta 1500) απο εξωτερικο συνεργατη της vodafone δεχθηκα και συμφωνησαμε να ερθει ο κουριερ στις 13/6 για να υπογραψω.Στις 13/6 δεχομαι μια κληση απο καποια εταιρια κουριερ που μου λεει οτι θα καθυστερησουν τα χαρτια και οτι θα ερχοταν σημερα 19/6 με ΕΛΤΑ Κουριερ. Στις 17/6 του Αγιου Πνευματος με καλουν απο το κουριερ και με ρωτουν αν υπεγραψα τα χαρτια τους λεω οτι μου ειχαν πει για τεταρτη ωραια λεει θελετε να σας τα στειλουμε με ACS η ΕΛΤΑ λεω ACS συμφωνουμε ξανα για σημερα. Σημερα μου λενε οτι τα χαρτια γυρισανε πισω δεν φταιω εγω και περιμενουν λεει την voda να τους τα στειλει ξανα κοινως ενα μπαχαλο οταν τους ρωτησα ποια κουριερ ειναι δεν μου ειπαν. Με καλουν μονιμα απο κινητο και οταν ρωταω πραγματα απαντουν μονιμα θα σας καλεσουμε εμεις. ειχε κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια?


Αριθμό αποστολής ζήτησες (αν τον ξέρουν φυσικά) μπας κ βρεις άκρη για την πορεία;
Τέλος δοκίμασε αν ξέρεις ποια εταιρεία είναι να τους γράψεις το ιστορικό εγγράφως με mail να δεις τι θα σου απαντήσουν..

----------


## lak100

> Αριθμό αποστολής ζήτησες (αν τον ξέρουν φυσικά) μπας κ βρεις άκρη για την πορεία;
> Τέλος δοκίμασε αν ξέρεις ποια εταιρεία είναι να τους γράψεις το ιστορικό εγγράφως με mail να δεις τι θα σου απαντήσουν..


 δεν λενε ποια εταιρεια ειναι ζητησα απο την πρωτη στιγμη αριθμο και λενε οτι θα με παρουν και δεν παιρνουν ποτε

----------


## GregoirX23

> δεν λενε ποια εταιρεια ειναι ζητησα απο την πρωτη στιγμη αριθμο και λενε οτι θα με παρουν και δεν παιρνουν ποτε


Πως είσαι σίγουρος τότε για το ποιοι είναι;  :Thinking: 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν σου δίνουν στοιχεία..
Έρευνα στο google με τους αριθμούς που σε παίρνουν έκανες; 
Καλό είναι να μη δίνουμε προσωπικά στοιχεία τόσο εύκολα.. 
Τέλος αν δεν βρεις άκρη μαζί τους..το μόνο που μένει να επικοινωνήσεις με τη βόντα να δεις αν όντως συνεργάζονται..και αν μπορούν να σου πουν μόνο με τον αριθμό που σε κάλεσαν..τώρα για τη προσφορά που σου λένε..ίσως να ισχύει μόνο μέσω αυτών που σε κάλεσαν..

----------


## lak100

> Πως είσαι σίγουρος τότε για το ποιοι είναι; 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν σου δίνουν στοιχεία..
> Έρευνα στο google με τους αριθμούς που σε παίρνουν έκανες; 
> Καλό είναι να μη δίνουμε προσωπικά στοιχεία τόσο εύκολα.. 
> Τέλος αν δεν βρεις άκρη μαζί τους..το μόνο που μένει να επικοινωνήσεις με τη βόντα να δεις αν όντως συνεργάζονται..και αν μπορούν να σου πουν μόνο με τον αριθμό που σε κάλεσαν..τώρα για τη προσφορά που σου λένε..ίσως να ισχύει μόνο μέσω αυτών που σε κάλεσαν..


 εκανα  υπαρχει μια αναφορα που λεει οτι ειναι λαμογια και απ οτι καταλαβα τους ανεφερε ως εισπρακτικη. Αυτοι με πηραν και ξερανε τα στοιχεια μου αφου τα ειχαν απο τον εξωτερικο συνεργατη της voda. Με πηραν αυτοι λεγωντας οτι εχουν μια αποστολη για μενα και οτι θα καθυστερουσε λιγο. Δεν μπορω να καλεσω ουτε τον συνεργατη που μου εκανε την προσφορα γιατι δεν καλειται το νουμερο

----------


## GregoirX23

> εκανα  υπαρχει μια αναφορα που λεει οτι ειναι λαμογια και απ οτι καταλαβα τους ανεφερε ως εισπρακτικη. Αυτοι με πηραν και ξερανε τα στοιχεια μου αφου τα ειχαν απο τον εξωτερικο συνεργατη της voda. Με πηραν αυτοι λεγωντας οτι εχουν μια αποστολη για μενα και οτι θα καθυστερουσε λιγο. Δεν μπορω να καλεσω ουτε τον συνεργατη που μου εκανε την προσφορα γιατι δεν καλειται το νουμερο


Τι να σου πω..πολύ περίεργο..
Αν συνεχίζουν να στο παίζουν τρελλίτσα μην ασχολείσαι μαζί τους..
Συνήθως νούμερα που δεν καλούνται όπως είπες νομίζω παραπέμπουν σε εισπρακτική..
Μήπως θέλουν να σου στείλουν τπτ άλλο και να βεβαιωθούν πότε είσαι σπίτι ίσως για να το πάρεις σίγουρα; 
Προσοχή στην επικοινωνία μαζί τους..και εν ανάγκη αν σε ξαναπάρουν δήλωσε τους ότι τους καταγράφεις για τους λόγους που λες..αν αρνηθούν την καταγραφή μην το κάνεις, ζήτησε στοιχεία της εταιρείας και τον αρμόδιο που διαχειρίζεται το θέμα σου..Η αν μπορείς να πας εσύ εκεί να δεις τι αφορά, αν δεν σου δίνουν και θέλουν να χάσουν υποψήφιο πελάτη..αν ξαναλέω παίρνουν για προσφορά και όχι για τπτ άλλο..όλα να τα περιμένεις..απλά ρίχτους άκυρο..κ μην ασχολείσαι μαζί τους.. 
Τέλος ξαναλέω να δοκιμάσεις στη βόντα να δεις αν γνωρίζουν το νούμερο και αν ανήκει σε συνεργάτη τους που διαφημίζει πακέτα.. 
Η αν στο στέλνουν ντε και καλά με κούριερ μην το παραλάβεις ώστε να σου αφήσουν χαρτάκι η sms με τον αρ.αποστολής και να πας στο αρμόδιο κατάστημα της εταιρείας κούριερ να δεις στο περίπου τι αφορά πριν το παραλάβεις..φυσικά δεν θα μπορέσεις να δεις μέσα στο φάκελο..εξωτερικά μόνο..

----------


## manospcistas

Κρήτη έχουμε θεματάκι εδώ και καμιά ώρα. Φοβερό packet loss προς οπουδήποτε, πέφτουν οι συνδέσεις, ταχύτητα ούτε 1Mbps αλλά συγχρονισμός ΟΚ. Κανάς άλλος;

----------


## lak100

> Τι να σου πω..πολύ περίεργο..
> Αν συνεχίζουν να στο παίζουν τρελλίτσα μην ασχολείσαι μαζί τους..
> Συνήθως νούμερα που δεν καλούνται όπως είπες νομίζω παραπέμπουν σε εισπρακτική..
> Μήπως θέλουν να σου στείλουν τπτ άλλο και να βεβαιωθούν πότε είσαι σπίτι ίσως για να το πάρεις σίγουρα; 
> Προσοχή στην επικοινωνία μαζί τους..και εν ανάγκη αν σε ξαναπάρουν δήλωσε τους ότι τους καταγράφεις για τους λόγους που λες..αν αρνηθούν την καταγραφή μην το κάνεις, ζήτησε στοιχεία της εταιρείας και τον αρμόδιο που διαχειρίζεται το θέμα σου..Η αν μπορείς να πας εσύ εκεί να δεις τι αφορά, αν δεν σου δίνουν και θέλουν να χάσουν υποψήφιο πελάτη..αν ξαναλέω παίρνουν για προσφορά και όχι για τπτ άλλο..όλα να τα περιμένεις..απλά ρίχτους άκυρο..κ μην ασχολείσαι μαζί τους.. 
> Τέλος ξαναλέω να δοκιμάσεις στη βόντα να δεις αν γνωρίζουν το νούμερο και αν ανήκει σε συνεργάτη τους που διαφημίζει πακέτα.. 
> Η αν στο στέλνουν ντε και καλά με κούριερ μην το παραλάβεις ώστε να σου αφήσουν χαρτάκι η sms με τον αρ.αποστολής και να πας στο αρμόδιο κατάστημα της εταιρείας κούριερ να δεις στο περίπου τι αφορά πριν το παραλάβεις..φυσικά δεν θα μπορέσεις να δεις μέσα στο φάκελο..εξωτερικά μόνο..


 τελικα σημερα ηρθε η acs και υπεγραψα η courrier ηταν η proton courrier δεν εχουν site βρηκα το τηλεφωνο τους απο τον χρησο οδηγο τελος καλο για την ωρα περιμενω μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθω

----------


## GregoirX23

> τελικα σημερα ηρθε η acs και υπεγραψα η courrier ηταν η proton courrier δεν εχουν site βρηκα το τηλεφωνο τους απο τον χρησο οδηγο τελος καλο για την ωρα περιμενω μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθω


Τέλος καλό..όλα καλά..
Με τον αριθμό αποστολής του φακέλου τσεκάρισες να δεις τη διαδρομή του από περιέργεια;
Δλδ το από που ξεκίνησε; Για την έδρα της εταιρείας λέω..μπας και φαίνεται τπτ..
Η μήπως το γράφει στα στοιχεία αποστολέα; Δεν χρειάζεται να το γράψεις εδώ..απλά ρωτάω..

----------


## bill27

Να ρωτησω,οσοι ησασταν cyta και ειχατε το cytavision τι προσφορα σας εκαναν για να μεινετε με tv??

----------


## sakisvele

Μονο στην Κύπρο το δίνουν.. Το πακέτο

----------


## bill27

Εννοώ μετάβαση στο VF TV

----------


## sdikr

> Μονο στην Κύπρο το δίνουν.. Το πακέτο


Το έδινε κανονικά και η cyta Ελλάδος
Το κατάργησε μετά την εξαγορά

----------


## lak100

οσοι δεχθηκατε προσφορα για το σταθερο για να πατε σε vodafone προγραμμα σε ποσο καιρο εγινε η αλλαγη?

----------


## geopro64

> οσοι δεχθηκατε προσφορα για το σταθερο για να πατε σε vodafone προγραμμα σε ποσο καιρο εγινε η αλλαγη?


Σε μένα η μετάβαση πήρε 15 ημερολογιακές ημέρες από την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου.

----------


## lak100

> Σε μένα η μετάβαση πήρε 15 ημερολογιακές ημέρες από την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου.


δεν χρειαστηκε να υπογραψω τιποτα. τωρα βεβαια τους εχω ικανους να μου βαλανε παλι προγραμμα cyta. αν και χθες ελαβα ενα χαρτι που με ενημερωνε οτι 23/7 θα γινει αναβαθμιση και θα περασουμε στην vodafone θα στειλουν και νεο εξοπλισμο. Σε διπλανο χωριο η αναβαθμιση θα γινει 24/7

edit: με βαλανε σε προγραμα vodafone αλλα παλι ως πρωην πελατης cyta το μπαχαλο το ιδιο δηλαδη. Θα πρεπει να περιεμνω εως τις 23/7 για να μπορεσω να κανω αυτα που θελω μιας και δεν εχει νοημα η φορητοτητα τωρα. αντε να τελειωνουμε γιατι με κουρασαν ο ενας μπαλακι στον αλλον

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν κάποιος επιλέξει το αντίστοιχο πεδίο στην αίτηση φορητότητας, ότι δλδ δέχεται να απολέσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης, μπορεί να γίνει και σε 7 ημέρες η ενεργοποίηση..
Το από πάνω βέβαια αν κάποιος είναι 100% σίγουρος για το πακέτο που διάλεξε..

----------


## lak100

ελαβε κανεις αλλος σχετικη ενημερωση για την αλλαγη τελος ιουλιου?

----------


## NexTiN

Η αλληλογραφια για την αλλαγη, αφορα την μεταβαση του DSLAM της Cyta στο δικτυο κορμου της Vodafone. Για τον πελατη δεν αλλαζει κατι. Θα παραμεινει σε VoIP και ο εξοπλισμος θα ειναι ex-Cyta (ZTE 267)...

----------


## paanos

Ναι, όμως ο πελάτης πλέον θα είναι πελάτης Vodafone και όχι πρώην πελάτης Cyta. Το θέμα είναι ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα αλλάξουν και τα προγράμματα που έχουν οι πελάτες, ή τελικά η Vodafone αποφάσισε να προσθέσει τα προγράμματα της πρώην Cyta στο σύστημα της;

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικά, όπως έγινε όταν εξαγόρασε την HOL, οι συνδέσεις θα συνεχίσουν όσο προβλέπουν τα συμβόλαια και με την λήξη τους μεταφέρονται σε αυτά της Vodafone ή γίνεται φορητότητα.

----------


## paanos

Αυτό λέγαμε στις αρχές, εγώ αναφέρομαι στις επιστολές που λαμβάνουν τώρα τελευταία αρκετοί πελάτες. Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση τους; Γιατί αν αλλάζει το πρόγραμμα τους χωρίς να έχουν συμφωνήσει δεν είναι νόμιμο αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Τι λένε οι επιστολές; Σύμφωνα με τον φίλο παραπάνω, δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## paanos

> Η αλληλογραφια για την αλλαγη, αφορα την μεταβαση του DSLAM της Cyta στο δικτυο κορμου της Vodafone. Για τον πελατη δεν αλλαζει κατι. Θα παραμεινει σε VoIP και ο εξοπλισμος θα ειναι ex-Cyta (ZTE 267)...


Σύμφωνα με αυτό, αφού πλέον περνάει στην Vodafone μπορεί να μείνει η τηλεφωνία Voip αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι περνάει και στα συστήματα της Vodafone; Γίνεται να περάσει στο δίκτυο κορμού και το billing να συνεχίσει να γίνεται όπως και σήμερα από την Cyta;

----------


## jkoukos

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι ο προβληματισμός σου και τι ρωτάς. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον Cyta.
Και στην HOL υπήρχαν πελάτες με VoIP τηλεφωνία, που μετά την εξαγορά και την συγχώνευση με την Vodafone εξακολουθούν μέχρι σήμερα να έχουν την ίδια υπηρεσία, παρόλο που οι νέοι πελάτες έπαιρναν PSTN.
 Μεταφέρονται οι συνδέσεις από το ένα σύστημα στο άλλο. Οι υπηρεσίες παραμένουν οι ίδιες.

----------


## paanos

Όλο αυτό που γίνεται με την Vodafone που θέλει να κάνει προσφορά σε όλους τους πελάτες Cyta γίνεται γιατί προφανώς δεν μπορεί απλώς η Vodafone να κάνει αντιγραφή επικόλληση τις καρτέλες των πελατών από το ένα σύστημα στο άλλο και έτσι τους μεταφέρει με νέα συμβόλαια σε μορφή φορητότητας. Αυτό που ρωτάω είναι ότι τώρα με την ενοποίηση στο δίκτυο κορμού θα καταφέρει αυτό που θέλει ή και πάλι θα χρησιμοποιούνται τα συστήματα της Cyta για να βγαίνουν λογαριασμοί κλπ;
Η εξαγορά της Hol είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό, η Vodafone δεν είχε σταθερή και ακόμη και σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται τα συστήματα της Hol, δεν έχει γίνει κάποια ενοποίηση.

----------


## lak100

στην ανακοινωση λεει οτι το δικο μου προγραμμα θα γινει το vodafone double play gr +300 προς κινητα καθως και αοεριοριστη επικοινωνια απο το σταθερο σε κινητα  vodafone.θα παραλαβουμε νεο εξοπλισμο τον παλιο τον κραταμε

----------


## jkoukos

Το συμπέρασμα που αναφέρεις (και το θεωρώ άκυρο) βάσει ποιών δεδομένων έγινε; Τι γράφει η επιστολή της εταιρείας που σ' έκανε να φθάσεις σε αυτό;

Η Vodafone για κατανοητούς λόγους θέλει να μετατρέψει τις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις που λήγουν σε Χ χρόνο, σε νέες δικές της μεγαλώνοντας αυτόν τον χρόνο, ώστε να κρατήσει τους πελάτες που πιθανόν κάποιοι με την λήξη του αρχικού χρόνου να έφευγαν προς άλλες πολιτείες.

Τα συστήματα της πρώην Cyta, είναι πλέον ιδιοκτησία της Vodafone. Ότι θέλει τα κάνει. Είτε τα χρησιμοποιεί είτε τα καταργεί. Αυτό είναι αδιάφορο για τον πελάτη εφόσον εξακολουθεί να λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## lak100

Θα ανεβάσω αύριο την επιστολή το ότι κρατάμε τον παλιό εξοπλισμό μου το είπαν από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για νέο εξοπλισμό το λέει στην επιστολή

----------


## lak100

> Θα ανεβάσω αύριο την επιστολή το ότι κρατάμε τον παλιό εξοπλισμό μου το είπαν από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για νέο εξοπλισμό το λέει στην επιστολή


 οριστε

----------


## paanos

Αν το νέο πρόγραμμα έχει διαφορετικές παροχές από το παλιό αυτό είναι παράνομο και σηκώνει καταγγελία. Ουσιαστικά αυτό που ανακοινώνει είναι ότι με "φορητότητα" θα περάσετε στην Vodafone και επίσημα διατηρώντας την προσφορά σας. Το πρόγραμμα που λέει στο 2ο φύλλο είναι ίδιο με αυτό που έχεις;

----------


## lak100

> Αν το νέο πρόγραμμα έχει διαφορετικές παροχές από το παλιό αυτό είναι παράνομο και σηκώνει καταγγελία. Ουσιαστικά αυτό που ανακοινώνει είναι ότι με "φορητότητα" θα περάσετε στην Vodafone και επίσημα διατηρώντας την προσφορά σας. Το πρόγραμμα που λέει στο 2ο φύλλο είναι ίδιο με αυτό που έχεις;


 απο σημερα θα ειμαι στο vodafone double play + 360 προς κινητα και διεθνη σταθερα αυτο ειναι προγραμμα vodafone δεν ξερω ανα θα εχω την απεριοριστη επικοινωνια σε κινητα vodafone

----------


## GregoirX23

> οριστε


Πριν στη cyta τι παροχές είπαμε ότι είχες; 
Στη σελίδα 2 στα κόκκινα γράμματα να σβήσεις τον αριθμό σου..

----------


## galotzas

Αρα θα λαβουμε ολοι τετοια επιστολη?

----------


## lak100

> Πριν στη cyta τι παροχές είπαμε ότι είχες; 
> Στη σελίδα 2 στα κόκκινα γράμματα να σβήσεις τον αριθμό σου..


 ειχα απεριοριστα σταθερα 300 λεπτα προς κινητα σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε το εξης πακετο παλι ως πρωην cyta απεριοριστα σταθερα και 360 προς κινητα και διεθνη αταθερα τωρα αν θα με αλλαξουν ξανα στις 23/7 κανεις δεν το γνωριζει γενικως ειναι πολυ μπαχαλο η κατασταση  εγινε εσωτερικο αιτημα φορητοτητας 26/6 και λεει για ολοκληρωση 23/7 δεν ξερω τι παιζει. Ο αλλος ο εξυπνος στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων πηρα και ειπα οτι θελω προσοφρα vodafone και με ανανεωσε ως πρωην cyta ενω ειχα συμβολαιο ενα ετος ακομα

----------


## paanos

Αφού έγινε αίτηση φορητότητας θα περάσεις στην Vodafone μεχρι 23/7. Μέχρι τότε θα έχεις το ίδιο πρόγραμμα που θα έχεις όταν περάσεις στην Vodafone, με την ίδια δέσμευση και πάγιο αλλά θα είσαι στην Cyta. Πραγματικά χάος, μπορούσαν να το κάνουν πιο απλό..

----------


## GregoirX23

> ειχα απεριοριστα σταθερα 300 λεπτα προς κινητα σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε το εξης πακετο παλι ως πρωην cyta απεριοριστα σταθερα και 360 προς κινητα και διεθνη αταθερα τωρα αν θα με αλλαξουν ξανα στις 23/7 κανεις δεν το γνωριζει γενικως ειναι πολυ μπαχαλο η κατασταση  εγινε εσωτερικο αιτημα φορητοτητας 26/6 και λεει για ολοκληρωση 23/7 δεν ξερω τι παιζει. Ο αλλος ο εξυπνος στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων πηρα και ειπα οτι θελω προσοφρα vodafone και με ανανεωσε ως πρωην cyta ενω ειχα συμβολαιο ενα ετος ακομα


Ίσως περνάνε στη βόντα συνδρομητές σύτα που είχαν πακέτα με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά πακέτων που προσφέρει η βόντα..
Υποθέτω η μεταφορά θα είναι με το ίδιο πάγιο και χωρίς ανανέωση του χρόνου του συμβολαίου..
Εγώ ας πούμε που έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά & 800 λεπτά προς κινητά με 23ε..τι πακέτο θα δώσουν;  Κάποιο custom; 

Από νέο εξοπλισμό τι δίνουν; ΖΤΕ; Η τηλεφωνία μένει voip;
Γενικά ότι γράφει στη πίσω σελίδα;

----------


## paanos

> Εγώ ας πούμε που έχω απεριόριστα σταθερά & 800 λεπτά προς κινητά με 23ε..τι πακέτο θα δώσουν;  Κάποιο custom; 
> Από νέο εξοπλισμό τι δίνουν; ΖΤΕ; Η τηλεφωνία μένει voip;


Θα σου δώσουν με τα ίδια χρήματα το DP GR+360' (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' κινητά και διεθνή) και κάποιο extra πακέτο χρόνου ομιλίας. Επειδή είναι 800 τα λεπτά ίσως να μην το κάνουν μόνοι τους αλλά να σε καλέσουν για διαπραγμάτευση (τα έξτρα λεπτά φτάνουν τα 240, δεν μπορείς να έχεις 2 πακέτα μαζί)
Από εξοπλισμό η Vodafone στο ADSL δίνει το ZTE H108N, αλλά επειδή οι πρώην πελάτες Cyta μένουν σε Voip μάλλον θα δίνει το H300S ή το ZTE H267A (έχει μείνει σε stock, πιο πολύ το πρώτο δίνει)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα σου δώσουν με τα ίδια χρήματα το DP GR+360' (απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' κινητά και διεθνή) και κάποιο extra πακέτο χρόνου ομιλίας. Επειδή είναι 800 τα λεπτά ίσως να μην το κάνουν μόνοι τους αλλά να σε καλέσουν για διαπραγμάτευση (τα έξτρα λεπτά φτάνουν τα 240, δεν μπορείς να έχεις 2 πακέτα μαζί)
> Από εξοπλισμό η Vodafone στο ADSL δίνει το ZTE H108N, αλλά επειδή οι πρώην πελάτες Cyta μένουν σε Voip μάλλον θα δίνει το H300S ή το ZTE H267A (έχει μείνει σε stock, πιο πολύ το πρώτο δίνει)


Αυτό υποθέτω ότι γίνεται μόνο μετά από προσφορά..όχι έτσι μόνο του..
Η δυνατότητα να εξαντλήσεις το συμβόλαιο της σύτα ως έχει..άραγε θα δοθεί;..

----------


## paanos

Τώρα που βλέπω ξανά την επιστολή, η Vodafone δίνει δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης αζημιως εντός 2 μηνών από την ημερομηνία που περνάνε στην Vodafone, άρα αφήνει ένα παραθυράκι ανοιχτό για τους πελάτες που θα αλλάξει το πακέτο τους. Έτσι η Vodafone μπορεί να κάνει την μεταφορά χωρίς να σας ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά για να συμφωνήσετε, εφόσον σας δίνει δικαίωμα διακοπής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η δυνατότητα να εξαντλήσεις το συμβόλαιο της σύτα ως έχει..άραγε θα δοθεί;..


Δεν το νομίζω, αλλιώς θα το έκανε ήδη και δεν θα έστελνε τους πελάτες την επιστολή για την υποχρεωτική μεταφορά στην Vodafone και στο πρόγραμμα αυτό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τώρα που βλέπω ξανά την επιστολή, η Vodafone δίνει δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης αζημιως εντός 2 μηνών από την ημερομηνία που περνάνε στην Vodafone, άρα αφήνει ένα παραθυράκι ανοιχτό για τους πελάτες που θα αλλάξει το πακέτο τους. Έτσι η Vodafone μπορεί να κάνει την μεταφορά χωρίς να σας ενημερώσει τηλεφωνικά για να συμφωνήσετε, εφόσον σας δίνει δικαίωμα διακοπής.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δεν το νομίζω, αλλιώς θα το έκανε ήδη και δεν θα έστελνε τους πελάτες την επιστολή για την υποχρεωτική μεταφορά στην Vodafone και στο πρόγραμμα αυτό.



Το είδα κ εγώ αυτό..άντε να δούμε..εδώ προς το παρόν ουδεμία επιστολή.. 
Αυτή τη στέλνουν ταχυδρομικά απ'ότι βλέπω, θα τη στέλνουν ταχυδρομικά άραγε ακόμα κ αν έχεις e-bill;

----------


## paanos

Νομίζω πως είναι ενσωματωμένη στον λογαριασμό, γιατί πάνω έχει τα στοιχεία όπως είναι στον λογαριασμό.

----------


## lak100

εγω εχω e-bill στην cyta και την ελαβα με ACS Post

----------


## lak100

σημερα θα παραλαβω το ρουτερ εαν τον συνδεσω πριν την ολοκληρωση φορητοτητας θα δουλεψει? ρωταω γιαιτ πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη και στο μαγαι της μητερας μου και πρεπει να δωσω οδηγιες?

----------


## paanos

Έχεις Adsl ή Vdsl;

----------


## GregoirX23

Ότι και να έχει..μάλλον όχι αν δεν έχει γίνει η αλλαγή..καθώς η cyta θέλει κωδικούς (radius) για ίντερνετ. Για το voip δε το συζητάμε..ούτε καν..

----------


## paanos

> Ότι και να έχει..μάλλον όχι αν δεν έχει γίνει η αλλαγή..καθώς η cyta θέλει κωδικούς (radius) για ίντερνετ. Για το voip δε το συζητάμε..ούτε καν..


Για Adsl, Αν περάσει τους κωδικούς στο καινούριο όταν περάσει στην Vodafone θα λειτουργεί αυτόματα. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και με αυτό που έχει τώρα, άρα το ίδιο είναι.
Για vdsl πρέπει να περάσει τους νέους κωδικούς άρα θα πρέπει να το συνδέσει όταν γίνει η αλλαγή. Για την τηλεφωνία λογικά δεν θα λειτουργεί με το παλιό όταν περάσει στην Vodafone.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Για Adsl, Αν περάσει τους κωδικούς στο καινούριο *όταν* περάσει στην Vodafone θα λειτουργεί αυτόματα. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και με αυτό που έχει τώρα, άρα το ίδιο είναι.
> Για vdsl πρέπει να περάσει τους νέους κωδικούς άρα θα πρέπει να το συνδέσει όταν γίνει η αλλαγή. Για την τηλεφωνία λογικά δεν θα λειτουργεί με το παλιό όταν περάσει στην Vodafone.


όταν... :Wink: 
H voda δεν έχει radius..
Το vdsl άλλο..δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία..
Αυτονόητο είναι, άλλο voip το ένα κ άλλο το άλλο..αν δεν παίξει κανα pstn...ποτέ δε ξέρεις.. :What..?:

----------


## paanos

> όταν...
> H voda δεν έχει radius..
> Το vdsl άλλο..δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία..
> Αυτονόητο είναι, άλλο voip το ένα κ άλλο το άλλο..αν δεν παίξει κανα pstn...ποτέ δε ξέρεις..


Δικιά μου παράλειψη, αν περάσει τους κωδικούς τώρα όταν περάσει στην Vodafone θα λειτουργεί κανονικά! Πάντως η Vodafone από όσο ξέρω δεν τους αλλάζει σε pots, εξάλλου σταδιακά όλοι σε Voip θα περασουν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δικιά μου παράλειψη, αν περάσει τους κωδικούς τώρα όταν περάσει στην Vodafone θα λειτουργεί κανονικά! Πάντως η Vodafone από όσο ξέρω δεν τους αλλάζει σε pots, εξάλλου σταδιακά όλοι σε Voip θα περασουν.


Κοντολογίς σχετικά με το ρούτερ για να συνοψίζουμε..όσο είναι ακόμα cyta να αφήσει το παλιό..το οποίο λογικά θα παίξει και αυτό μόνο του μόλις περάσει στη voda. Μόνο το ίντερνετ δηλαδή.. 
Μετά αν θέλει βάζει το νέο στη γραμμή..δε θα χρειάζεται πολλά πολλά λογικά για να παίξει το ίντερνετ..
Τέλος αν η voda του δώσει τελικά και voip από το ρούτερ..Η τοποθέτηση του ρούτερ της voda κρίνεται επιτακτική..

Η voda σε ιδιώτες δίνει μόνο pots..
Τώρα αν γίνει κάποια "ειδική" συμφωνία..όπως έχει γραφτεί πίσω δίνουν εταιρικό πακέτο voip στον ιδιώτη..
Εξαίρεση είναι όσοι από πριν στην hol είχαν voip & το κρατάνε ακόμα, ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει το ίδιο κ με τη cyta.. 
Το θα γίνουν όλα voip σταδιακά δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι η τηλεφωνία θα βγαίνει από το ρούτερ μας, μπορεί να βγαίνει από το msan και να έρχεται στο σπίτι σαν pots..

----------


## dimangelid

> Η voda σε ιδιώτες δίνει μόνο pots..
> Τώρα αν γίνει κάποια "ειδική" συμφωνία..όπως έχει γραφτεί πίσω δίνουν εταιρικό πακέτο voip στον ιδιώτη..
> Εξαίρεση είναι όσοι από πριν στην hol είχαν voip & το κρατάνε ακόμα, ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει το ίδιο κ με τη cyta.. 
> Το θα γίνουν όλα voip σταδιακά δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι η τηλεφωνία θα βγαίνει από το ρούτερ μας, μπορεί να βγαίνει από το msan και να έρχεται στο σπίτι σαν pots..


Δεν δίνει μόνο PSTN σε ιδιώτες, αλλά και VoIP. Έχει γραφτεί και στο forum και το ξέρω και από γνωστό μου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν δίνει μόνο PSTN σε ιδιώτες, αλλά και VoIP. Έχει γραφτεί και στο forum και το ξέρω και από γνωστό μου.


Αυτό πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει τώρα τελευταία σχετικά..δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ καιρό..
Πόσες γραμμές (1 η 2 αριθμούς) έχουν με voip αυτοί που λες και με τι ρούτερ;
Έχουν κανονικά πακέτα για ιδιώτες;

----------


## Kostinos

> Δεν δίνει μόνο PSTN σε ιδιώτες, αλλά και VoIP. Έχει γραφτεί και στο forum και το ξέρω και από γνωστό μου.


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια  συγγενείς στη cyta πάντα voip είχε...

----------


## GregoirX23

Τέλος.. lak100 όταν ξαναμπείς πες μας τι ρούτερ σου έδωσαν τελικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια  συγγενείς στη cyta πάντα voip είχε...


Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες..
Ότι η cyta δίνει μόνο voip το ξέρουμε..κ εγώ cyta με voip έχω.. :Wink: 
Για τη voda λέμε..

----------


## Manolis_karas

Έκανα ανανέωση στη CYTA στις 29/3/2019, η νέα σύμβαση άρχισε στις 1/5/2019 και συνεχίζω να έχω voip χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## paanos

> Τέλος.. lak100 όταν ξαναμπείς πες μας τι ρούτερ σου έδωσαν τελικά..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες..
> Ότι η cyta δίνει μόνο voip το ξέρουμε..κ εγώ cyta με voip έχω..
> Για τη voda λέμε..


Δίνει και η Vodafone πλέον και σε ADSL γραμμές. Έχει σίγουρα 1-2 χρονια, στην εποχή Hol (2008 ίσως; ) έδινε πολύ περισσότερο Voip, στην πορεία πέρασαν σε pots.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έκανα ανανέωση στη CYTA στις 29/3/2019, η νέα σύμβαση άρχισε στις 1/5/2019 και συνεχίζω να έχω voip χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι.


Ποιος είπε το αντίθετο για το voip της πρώην cyta; Για τον τύπο τηλεφωνίας που δίνει η voda σε ιδιώτες μιλάμε..
Αλήθεια..ανανεώνουν ακόμα πακέτα cyta;; :Thinking: 
Τι πακέτο κ με τι πάγιο αν επιτρέπεται;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δίνει και η Vodafone πλέον και σε ADSL γραμμές. Έχει σίγουρα 1-2 χρονια, στην εποχή Hol (2008 ίσως; ) έδινε πολύ περισσότερο Voip, στην πορεία πέρασαν σε pots.


1 χρόνο μπορεί...2 με τπτ, τέλη '17 τους παρακάλαγα να μου δώσουν voip στη voda και δεν το παρείχαν..και μάλιστα χάλασα και καραμπινάτο deal για αυτό το λόγο..
Από 2010 και μετά pots έδιναν..

----------


## lak100

παιδια η voda εστειλε ολα τα ρουτερ για τον νομο σε 2 μερες μεσα και εχει φρακαρει το συμπαν στην speedex μου ειπαν χαρακτηριστικα οτι εχουν 1000 ρουτερ και παλευουν να βγαλουν ακρη μαλλον η παραλαβη παει για τριτη να φανταστειτε οτι δεν μπορω ουτε απο το καταστημα να παραλαβω.Για μενα επρεπε να τα μοιρασει με την acs μιας και δουλευει και με αυτην

----------


## GregoirX23

> παιδια η voda εστειλε ολα τα ρουτερ για τον νομο σε 2 μερες μεσα και εχει φρακαρει το συμπαν στην speedex μου ειπαν χαρακτηριστικα οτι εχουν 1000 ρουτερ και παλευουν να βγαλουν ακρη μαλλον η παραλαβη παει για τριτη να φανταστειτε οτι δεν μπορω ουτε απο το καταστημα να παραλαβω.Για μενα επρεπε να τα μοιρασει με την acs μιας και δουλευει και με αυτην


Τι ρούτερ; Το πήρες εσύ η όχι ακόμα;
Άκυρο..τώρα το είδα ότι δεν..
Σου είπαν τπτ αν θα έχεις voip η pots;

----------


## lak100

μου ειχαν πει οτι συνεχιζω voip αλλα δεν το δενω κομπο γιατι δεν υπαρχει και πολυ σοβαρη ενημερωση απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι πολυ φλου τα πραγματα

----------


## GregoirX23

> μου ειχαν πει οτι συνεχιζω voip αλλα δεν το δενω κομπο γιατι δεν υπαρχει και πολυ σοβαρη ενημερωση απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι πολυ φλου τα πραγματα


Για να δούμε..έχω περιέργεια...  :Thinking:

----------


## NexTiN

Συνεχίζεις VoIP. Το modem πρέπει να μπει από τώρα διότι θα πάρει νέο F/W που είναι απαραίτητο για την μετάβαση. Λόγω του ότι θα αλλάξει SSID, κτλ κατά την αναβάθμιση, συστήνεται προς το παρών να μην γίνουν αλλαγές στο WiFi μιας και θα γίνουν 1 - 2 RTFD στην σειρά. O συνεργάτης της Vodafone που έχει αναλάβει τις αποστολές των modem, δουλεύει με Speedex, όχι με ACS...

----------


## jkoukos

> 1 χρόνο μπορεί...2 με τπτ, τέλη '17 τους παρακάλαγα να μου δώσουν voip στη voda και δεν το παρείχαν..και μάλιστα χάλασα και καραμπινάτο deal για αυτό το λόγο..
> Από 2010 και μετά pots έδιναν..


Η Vodafone μπήκε στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία όταν εξαγόρασε την HOL το 2016. Πριν μόνο στη κινητή είχε υπηρεσία.
Ως HOL εξαρχής (2002/3) έδινε αποκλειστικά VoIP. Κάποια στιγμή το 2006-7) ξεκίνησε να δίνει και POTS. Το γνωρίζω διότι ήμουν πελάτης από το 1998 (με dial up). Όταν συγχωνεύθηκε με την Vodafone (2016), όλοι οι πελάτες συνέχισαν μέχρι σήμερα να έχουν την ίδια υπηρεσία με πριν.
Μετά την συγχώνευση οι νέοι πελάτες έπαιρναν αποκλειστικά POTS, εκτός αν το ζητούσαν οι ίδιοι και το υποστήριζε το κέντρο, τότε έπαιρναν VoIP. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι νέες συνδέσεις από υπαίθριες καμπίνες γίνονται ως επί τω πλείστον σε VoIP.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτό πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει τώρα τελευταία σχετικά..δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ καιρό..
> Πόσες γραμμές (1 η 2 αριθμούς) έχουν με voip αυτοί που λες και με τι ρούτερ;
> Έχουν κανονικά πακέτα για ιδιώτες;


Εγώ το ξέρω τουλάχιστον από τον Ιανουάριο. Έχουν ακριβώς ότι και οι οικιακοί πελάτες με PSTN γραμμή. Καμία διαφορά στις παροχές.

Για router δίνουν το χρέπι H300s.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η Vodafone μπήκε στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία όταν εξαγόρασε την HOL το 2016. Πριν μόνο στη κινητή είχε υπηρεσία.
> Ως HOL εξαρχής (2002/3) έδινε αποκλειστικά VoIP. Κάποια στιγμή το 2006-7) ξεκίνησε να δίνει και POTS. Το γνωρίζω διότι ήμουν πελάτης από το 1998 (με dial up). Όταν συγχωνεύθηκε με την Vodafone (2016), όλοι οι πελάτες συνέχισαν μέχρι σήμερα να έχουν την ίδια υπηρεσία με πριν.
> Μετά την συγχώνευση οι νέοι πελάτες έπαιρναν αποκλειστικά POTS, εκτός αν το ζητούσαν οι ίδιοι και το υποστήριζε το κέντρο, τότε έπαιρναν VoIP. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι νέες συνδέσεις από υπαίθριες καμπίνες γίνονται ως επί τω πλείστον σε VoIP.


Υποθετική ερώτηση..στο ίδιο α.κ...υπάρχουν πρώην πελάτες hol με voip, και υπάρχουν συνδρομητές με pots..κάποιος από τους συνδρομητές με pots ζητάει μετατροπή σε voip..μπορούν να του δώσουν voip;

----------


## lak100

παιδια το βραδακι θα εχω το ρουτερ στα χερια μου θα εηνεμρωσω για το μοντελο

----------


## jkoukos

> Υποθετική ερώτηση..στο ίδιο α.κ...υπάρχουν πρώην πελάτες hol με voip, και υπάρχουν συνδρομητές με pots..κάποιος από τους συνδρομητές με pots ζητάει μετατροπή σε voip..μπορούν να του δώσουν voip;


Δεν ξέρω αν θα δώσει ή όχι. Γνωρίζω ότι στο δικό μου κέντρο έχει δώσει σε κάποιους. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την πολιτική ανά περίπτωση, όπως π.χ. γιατί σε κάποιες περιοχές έχει παρουσία με VDSL μέσω χοντρικής και αλλού όχι. Επί HOL υπήρχαν κάποιες σταθερές, ενώ τώρα είναι λαχείο. Ίσως όσο μεγαλώνει μια εταιρεία, γίνεται δυσκίνητη.

----------


## lak100

το ρουτερ ειναι το ZTE H267N και ειναι για voip

----------


## dimangelid

> το ρουτερ ειναι το ZTE H267N και ειναι για voip


Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που δεν σου στείλανε το H300s.

----------


## lak100

> Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που δεν σου στείλανε το H300s.


επειδη αυτη την γραμμη την εχω μονο για ιντερνετ θα βαλω δικο μου ρουτερ

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Ποιος είπε το αντίθετο για το voip της πρώην cyta; Για τον τύπο τηλεφωνίας που δίνει η voda σε ιδιώτες μιλάμε..
> Αλήθεια..ανανεώνουν ακόμα πακέτα cyta;;
> Τι πακέτο κ με τι πάγιο αν επιτρέπεται; ...


Απεριόριστα Σταθερά, 360’ Κινητά Ελλάδος & Διεθνή Σταθερά, ADSL έως 24 Mbps με 24.85 ευρώ. Με το μόντεμ-ρούτερ της Cyta.
Η συμφωνία έγινε τέλος Μαρτίου και οι νέες χρεώσεις άρχισαν από τον Μάιο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απεριόριστα Σταθερά, 360’ Κινητά Ελλάδος & Διεθνή Σταθερά, ADSL έως 24 Mbps με 24.85 ευρώ. Με το μόντεμ-ρούτερ της Cyta.
> Η συμφωνία έγινε τέλος Μαρτίου και οι νέες χρεώσεις άρχισαν από τον Μάιο.


Όσο το έχει στο site δλδ..
Ποιο ρούτερ της cyta έχεις αλήθεια;

- - - Updated - - -

Απορία..πρόσεξε κανείς στο site το πρώτο κ το τρίτο dp adsl πακέτο; 
Το DP24+360 & το DP24 σκέτο, 24,90 το πρώτο & 22,96 το τρίτο..
Απεριόριστα Σταθερά, 360’ Κινητά Ελλάδος & Διεθνή Σταθερά, ADSL έως 24 Mbps
Ίδιες παροχές/διαφορετική τιμή..μάλλον το DP24 σκέτο είναι προσφορά ε;
Επίσης δεν βλέπω αναφορά στο -1ε του ebill..είναι/δεν είναι μέσα..

Και αυτά εδώ υποθέτω ότι αφορούν νέους πελάτες..αν και δεν το γράφει.. 
https://www.vodafone.gr/c2c-double-p...c2c-dect-promo
https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-soc...ontent=default

----------


## paanos

To DP24 υπάρχει σε 3 εκδοχές. Το σκέτο (με τα 22,96) που έχει μόνο απεριόριστα σταθερά, το +300 που έχει και 300' προς κινητά Ελλάδος, και το +360 που έχει 360' προς κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά. Τυπογραφικό είναι που στο σκέτο γράφει τα λεπτά προς κινητά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> *To DP24 υπάρχει σε 3 εκδοχές.* Το σκέτο (με τα 22,96) που έχει μόνο απεριόριστα σταθερά, το +300 που έχει και 300' προς κινητά Ελλάδος, και το +360 που έχει 360' προς κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά. *Τυπογραφικό είναι που στο σκέτο γράφει τα λεπτά προς κινητά.*


Το θυμάμαι..γι'αυτό αναρωτήθηκα..

----------


## lak100

εστειλε μηνυμα η voda να συνδεσω το ρουτερ ξερω οτι θα πουσαρουν firmware της  voda η φορητοτητα ολοκληρωνεται 24/7 θα δουλεψει θα εχω τηλεφωνο η οχι?

----------


## galotzas

Θα το συνδεσεις οταν κοπει η cyta.

----------


## NexTiN

Το ξαναλέμε, ΔΕΝ γίνεται φορητότητα. Απλά το DSLAM της Cyta περνάει στο δίκτυο κορμού της Voda. Ο πελάτης συνεχίζει να σηκώνει τηλεφωνία και internet στα ίδια συστήματα που ήταν και πριν. Τον εξοπλισμό πρέπει να τον συνδέσεις από πριν...

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Όσο το έχει στο site δλδ..
> Ποιο ρούτερ της cyta έχεις αλήθεια;
> ........


Το ZTE

----------


## paanos

Η μεταφορά γίνεται με μορφή φορητότητας, το ότι μεταφέρονται και τα DSLAM δεν έχει σχέση, οι πελάτες πλέον είναι στα συστήματα της Vodafone..

----------


## Godian

Υπάρχει περίπτωση με αυτή την αλλά γη να έχει διαφορά στη ταχύτητα και στα ping στα παιχνίδια;; η απλά μένουν ίδια αυτά;;;

----------


## lak100

στο μαγαζι της μητερας κουμπωσα σημερα το ρουτερ της voda και διαπιστωσα οτι εχουν δηλωσει αλλο νουμερο. Ενω το adsl ειναι σταθερα αναμενο το λαμπακι internet ειναι σβηστο Πηρα στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη της voda και μου λενε δεν ειμαστε ακομα αρμοδιοι παρε στην cyta. μπαχαλο για να μην πω την αλλη λεξη απο μπ. για πειτε ρε παιδια τι να κανω θα αλει ο κοσμος το ξενο νουμερο και τι θα τους λεω?

----------


## paanos

Δεν έχεις μεταφερθεί ακόμα προφανως. Στο foritotita.gr τι λέει;

----------


## lak100

> Δεν έχεις μεταφερθεί ακόμα προφανως. Στο foritotita.gr τι λέει;


 VODAFONE –ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ (πρώην δίκτυο CYTA) Βρηκα λυση με την τεχνικη της cyta θα τους δωσω mac adress και S/N και θα εχω ιντερνετ και θα αλλαχθει και το νουμερο

----------


## dimos20

Λίγο άσχετο με τη σταθερή και ίντερνετ.Σημερα έλαβα μήνυμα και λέει ότι τα προγράμματα κινητής πρώην Cyta θα καταργηθούν στις 30/09 και πρέπει να πάω άμεσα σε ένα κατάστημα αλλιώς θα χάσω τον αριθμό μου.Εγω προσωπικά ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος με τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες σε 2 κινητά και τώρα θα πρέπει να δω τι θα προτείνει η Vodafone.

----------


## paanos

> Λίγο άσχετο με τη σταθερή και ίντερνετ.Σημερα έλαβα μήνυμα και λέει ότι τα προγράμματα κινητής πρώην Cyta θα καταργηθούν στις 30/09 και πρέπει να πάω άμεσα σε ένα κατάστημα αλλιώς θα χάσω τον αριθμό μου.Εγω προσωπικά ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος με τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες σε 2 κινητά και τώρα θα πρέπει να δω τι θα προτείνει η Vodafone.


Τα κάνεις καρτοκινητα.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Λίγο άσχετο με τη σταθερή και ίντερνετ.Σημερα έλαβα μήνυμα και λέει ότι τα προγράμματα κινητής πρώην Cyta θα καταργηθούν στις 30/09 και πρέπει να πάω άμεσα σε ένα κατάστημα αλλιώς θα χάσω τον αριθμό μου.Εγω προσωπικά ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος με τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες σε 2 κινητά και τώρα θα πρέπει να δω τι θα προτείνει η Vodafone.


Δεν καταργήθηκαν στις 31 Μαρτίου; Τότε έλεγαν ότι τότε κλείνει η κινητή Cyta.

----------


## dim_up

Σε ανανεωση απο cyta προς την νεα κατασταση τι τιμη παιζει απο adsl για vdsl?

----------


## galotzas

> Σε ανανεωση απο cyta προς την νεα κατασταση τι τιμη παιζει απο adsl για vdsl?


26  το μηνα 50άρα

----------


## dimos20

> Δεν καταργήθηκαν στις 31 Μαρτίου; Τότε έλεγαν ότι τότε κλείνει η κινητή Cyta.


Τότε νομίζω καταργήθηκε μόνο η καρτοκινητή της Cyta

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα κάνεις καρτοκινητα.


Θα πάω αύριο να δω τι θα μου προτείνουν και θα αποφασίσω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Έκανα restart το μόντεμ της Vodafone το απόγευμα και μου έδωσε IP που γράφει Cyta.  :Crazy:  Φαίνεται ότι πλέον, έγινε η ενοποίηση στο δίκτυο.

----------


## paanos

Εμένα πάλι, πήρε IP Cyta χωρίς όμως να μπαίνει και τώρα δεν παίρνει καθόλου  :Razz:

----------


## lak100

εμενα αυριο ειναι η migration day και επειδη εχω δικο μου ρουτερ μιας και δεν με ενδιαφερει η τηλεφωνια τρεμω στην ιδεα να χρειαστει να ζητησω το username και το password για την συνδεση (αν και ειπατε οτι δεν χρειαζεται) γιατι νομιζουν τα παιδια οτι θελω τον κωδικο του wifi η το login του ρουτερ. πως να τους δωσω να καταλαβουν τι ζηταω?

----------


## Lord_British

Καλησπέρα  ,

Οι γονείς μου έχουν 2 προγράμματα κινητής τα οποία έγιναν Οκτώβριο του 2018 και έχουν 24μηνη διάρκεια.
Τους έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου θα χάσουν το σήμα τους και ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να περάσουν σε προγράμματα Vodafone.

Τηλεφωνώντας στη Vodafone ζήτησα να μου στείλουν link ή το αρχείο της σχετικής ανακοίνωσης. Ανακοίνωση προφανώς δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ..
Όταν τους ρώτησα αν θα καταγγείλουν τις συμβάσεις μου είπαν οχι...

Σε επικοινωνία με την eett.gr μου ανέφεραν ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν το δικαίωμα σε συμβόλαια κινητής να κάνουν οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή , πόσο μάλλον να καταργήσουν νούμερα ή να κόψουν το σήμα...

Έχει κάποιος αντίστοιχη εμπειρία για ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ; 
Πραγματικά ΕΜΕΤΙΚΗ η συμπεριφορά τους...

----------


## dimos20

> Καλησπέρα  ,
> 
> Οι γονείς μου έχουν 2 προγράμματα κινητής τα οποία έγιναν Οκτώβριο του 2018 και έχουν 24μηνη διάρκεια.
> Τους έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου θα χάσουν το σήμα τους και ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να περάσουν σε προγράμματα Vodafone.
> 
> Τηλεφωνώντας στη Vodafone ζήτησα να μου στείλουν link ή το αρχείο της σχετικής ανακοίνωσης. Ανακοίνωση προφανώς δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ..
> Όταν τους ρώτησα αν θα καταγγείλουν τις συμβάσεις μου είπαν οχι...
> 
> Σε επικοινωνία με την eett.gr μου ανέφεραν ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν το δικαίωμα σε συμβόλαια κινητής να κάνουν οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή , πόσο μάλλον να καταργήσουν νούμερα ή να κόψουν το σήμα...
> ...


Kαλημέρα, άμα δεις λίγα μυνήματα πιο πάνω έχω και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα . Δηλαδή έλαβα μύνημα από τη Vodafone ότι θα καταργηθούν τα νούμερα αν δεν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο στις 30/09. Εγώ τα έκανα Σεπτέμβριο τις δύο συνδέσεις άρα ακόμα δεν συμπλήρωσα καν χρόνο.Το περίεργο όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ανακοίνωση πουθενά.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .

----------


## Lord_British

> Kαλημέρα, άμα δεις λίγα μυνήματα πιο πάνω έχω και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα με εσένα . Δηλαδή έλαβα μύνημα από τη Vodafone ότι θα καταργηθούν τα νούμερα αν δεν κάνω νέο συμβόλαιο στις 30/09. Εγώ τα έκανα Σεπτέμβριο τις δύο συνδέσεις άρα ακόμα δεν συμπλήρωσα καν χρόνο.Το περίεργο όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ανακοίνωση πουθενά.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .


Επειδή βρίσκομαι μεταξύ Ελλάδας - Αγγλίας είπα στον πατέρα μου να πάει στο τοπικό κατάστημα Vodafone και να με πάρει τηλέφωνο. Υπάρχουν λέει «ειδικά» προγράμματα Vodafone για όσους είναι σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Αν τα πακέτα είναι με τις ίδιες ακριβώς παροχές στο ελάχιστο με ίδια ή χαμηλότερη τιμή θα προτείνω νέα 24μηνη δέσμευση.

Αν είναι έστω και ένα ευρώ ακριβότερα θα πάμε μέσω ΕΕΤΤ καθώς είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΑ να στέλνουν μηνύματα ότι θα σου κόψουν το σήμα σε γραμμές που υπάρχουν ενεργές ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ. Ας βγάλουν την ανακοίνωση να την κοινοποιήσουμε κατευθείαν στην ΕΕΤΤ , ας καταγγέλουν τις συμβάσεις να μας αποζημιώσουν...

Βέβαια για να στέλνουν τον κόσμο στα καταστήματα και όχι μέσω του τμήματος ειδικών προσφορών , μάλλον θα είναι φόλα τα «ειδικά» προγράμματα και τους στέλνουν στα καταστήματα για εκβιασμό...

Και όποιος τσιμπήσει...

ΕΛΛΑΔΙΣΤΑΝ 2019...

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως το φαντάστηκα.
Σήμερα μίλησα απευθειας με υπάλληλο καταστήματος ο οποίος προσπαθούσε να με πείσει τηλεφωνικά ότι 30 Σεπτεμβρίου θα κοπεί το σήμα , θα χαθεί το νούμερο και θα γίνει η συντέλεια του κόσμου για ενεργό ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ...

Οι γονείς μου είχαν το προγραμμα 1500 λεπτά προς όλους χωρίς data και μηνύματα με 15,5 ευρώ τελική ο καθένας.

Μας αντιπρότειναν 1000 λεπτά προς όλους , 500 προς Vodafone και 200mb με 15 ευρώ.

Δηλαδή τους κόβουν τη βασική παροχή κατά 33%

Ο πατέρας μου έκανε γραπτό αίτημα στο κατάστημα να του στειλουν την επίσημη ανακοίνωση περί 30 Σεπτεμβρίου την οποία εννοείται  δε βρήκε ούτε ο υπάλληλος...

Μικρή εταιρία ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ στην Ελλάδα η Vodafone , εδώ Αγγλία είναι αλλιώς...

Μάλλον βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν όμως..

----------


## GregoirX23

> εμενα αυριο ειναι η migration day και επειδη εχω δικο μου ρουτερ μιας και δεν με ενδιαφερει η τηλεφωνια τρεμω στην ιδεα να χρειαστει να ζητησω το username και το password για την συνδεση (αν και ειπατε οτι δεν χρειαζεται) γιατι νομιζουν τα παιδια οτι θελω τον κωδικο του wifi η το login του ρουτερ. πως να τους δωσω να καταλαβουν τι ζηταω?


Η cyta για κωδικούς ίντερνετ είχε τους ίδιους με το mycyta, αλλά η cyta ήταν ειδική περίπτωση στο θέμα των κωδικών..όπως η  φόρθνετ..αλλά και ο οτε νομίζω, wind & voda δέχονται ότι και να βάλεις..εκτός ειδικών περιπτώσεων μέσω καμπίνας κλπ κλπ..

Η voda τώρα όπως είπα δεν χρειάζεται ειδικούς κωδικούς για το ίντερνετ..δέχεται ότι και να βάλεις, αρκεί να μην είναι κενά τα πεδία ..το σύνηθες είναι το username: guest@adsl.gr και pass: guest , ΑΝ.. τώρα για τον όποιο λόγο παίξει κάτι άλλο..ζητάς τους κωδικούς για το ίντερνετ..όχι το wifi.., αν μιλήσεις με τεχνικό θα καταλάβει..ιδίως αν του αναφέρεις π.χ το guest@adsl.gr, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά..

Η τηλεφωνία και οι κωδικοί της τώρα...είναι άλλη ιστορία..αλλά αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει..όλα καλά..

----------


## lak100

> Η cyta για κωδικούς ίντερνετ είχε τους ίδιους με το mycyta, αλλά η cyta ήταν ειδική περίπτωση στο θέμα των κωδικών..όπως η  φόρθνετ..αλλά και ο οτε νομίζω, wind & voda δέχονται ότι και να βάλεις..εκτός ειδικών περιπτώσεων μέσω καμπίνας κλπ κλπ..
> 
> Η voda τώρα όπως είπα δεν χρειάζεται ειδικούς κωδικούς για το ίντερνετ..δέχεται ότι και να βάλεις, αρκεί να μην είναι κενά τα πεδία ..το σύνηθες είναι το username: guest@adsl.gr και pass: guest , ΑΝ.. τώρα για τον όποιο λόγο παίξει κάτι άλλο..ζητάς τους κωδικούς για το ίντερνετ..όχι το wifi.., αν μιλήσεις με τεχνικό θα καταλάβει..ιδίως αν του αναφέρεις π.χ το guest@adsl.gr, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά..
> 
> Η τηλεφωνία και οι κωδικοί της τώρα...είναι άλλη ιστορία..αλλά αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει..όλα καλά..


 με πηρα οι διοι απο voda και μου δωσανε αυτο που ειπες guest@adsl.gr και pass guest σημερα το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε εκ νεου η συνδιαστικη εκπτωση καθως και το myaccount. Για ενα η cyta υπηρξε μια πολυ τιμια εταιρεια επιπλεον για την περιοχη μου ηταν ο πρωτος ενναλακτικος που ηρθε εδω το 2008 αν δεν κανω λαθος η cyta ξεκινησε την διαθεση απο δυτικη Μακεδονια

----------


## Godian

Έχει κανείς αυτή την ώρα πρόβλημα με το ίντερνετ;; εκεί που όλα ήταν καλά ξαφνικά δε φορτώνει τίποτα. Σαν να μην έχει ίντερνετ. Έκανα 3 φορές επανακκινηση όλα φαίνονται καλά συγχρονίζει στα ίδια παίρνει ip αλλά ίντερνετ γιοκ. Τηλέφωνο έχω κανονικά.

Που παίρνω για να ρωτήσω;; είμαι πρώην πελάτης cyta

----------


## Doxaios

Και εγώ τι ίδιο. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα που να πάρω τηλ; Αν πάρω τι 13840 και βάζω το νούμερο πέφτει η γραμμή. Cyta Θεσσαλονίκη. Που παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο ή κάποιο mail?

----------


## georger_volos

μια από τα ίδια, σε μένα έπεσε και η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού..και ανοίγει τραγικά αργά κάποιες σελίδες.. περιοχή Βόλος.

----------


## Godian

Και εμένα έτσι άρχισε με kb φορτώνει

Πήρα στο 13877 που λέει στον λογαριασμό και λέει πως ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει

----------


## dim_up

υπαρχει προβλημα στην βορεια ελλαδα και ειναι σε εξελιξη διαδικασια επιλυσης μην παιρνετε τηλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη βγαινει οff απο το φορτο κλησεων

----------


## Doxaios

> υπαρχει προβλημα στην βορεια ελλαδα και ειναι σε εξελιξη διαδικασια επιλυσης μην παιρνετε τηλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη βγαινει οff απο το φορτο κλησεων


Εντάξει ποιά τεχνική είναι το θέμα?

----------


## Godian

> υπαρχει προβλημα στην βορεια ελλαδα και ειναι σε εξελιξη διαδικασια επιλυσης μην παιρνετε τηλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη βγαινει οff απο το φορτο κλησεων


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου

----------


## dim_up

εφοσον εισαι cyta παιρνεις στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη της cyta 13811.αναφερεται οτι ο αριθμος δεν αντιστοιχει σε συνδρομητη γιατι εχει μπουκωσει και εχει πεσει το δικτυο.
τα τηλεφωνα της vodafone δεν εξυπηρετουν cyta γιατι δεν εχουν προσβαση σε καρτελες .

----------


## Doxaios

> εφοσον εισαι cyta παιρνεις στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη της cyta 13811.αναφερεται οτι ο αριθμος δεν αντιστοιχει σε συνδρομητη γιατι εχει μπουκωσει και εχει πεσει το δικτυο.
> τα τηλεφωνα της vodafone δεν εξυπηρετουν cyta γιατι δεν εχουν προσβαση σε καρτελες .


Thanks.
Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιά είναι η ρήτρα που πρέπει να πληρωθεί :
1) αν ακυρώσεις 24μηνο συμβόλαιο και γενικά και το νούμερο(αλλαγή σπιτιού);
2) αν θέλεις να αλλάξεις πάροχο κρατώντας το νούμερο;

----------


## Godian



----------


## paanos

Η VODAFONE- ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ ανακοινώνει την οριστική κατάργηση των υπηρεσιών κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος στις 30/9/2019.
https://www.vodafone.gr/files/149066...TA_Ellados.pdf

----------


## YAziDis

Αυτό τώρα δε σηκώνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ?

----------


## Godian

Και εγώ έτσι θα τους κάνω για πλάκα. Θα στείλω ένα χαρτί που θα λέω κατεβάζω το πάγιο μου στα 5€. Αν δε σας αρέσει φύγετε

----------


## sakels

Τα καρτοκινητα τα έκλεισαν ήδη?

----------


## sdikr

> Και εγώ έτσι θα του κάνω για πλάκα. Θα στείλω ένα χαρτί που θάλασσα λέω κατεβάζω το πάγιο μου στα 5€. Αν δε σας αρέσει φύγετε


Στην περίπτωση της cyta εδώ αυτό θα κάνουνε.

----------


## geogak

ΘA ΘEΛAME NA ΣAΣ ENHMEPΩΣOYME OTI ΣTIΣ 30/9/19 ΘA ΠPAΓMATOΠOIHΘEI H OPIΣTIKH ΔIAKOΠH TΩN YΠHPEΣIΩN KINHTHΣ THΛEΦΩNIAΣ TOY ΠPΩHN ΔIKTYOY CYTA EΛΛAΔAΣ. ΠAPAKAΛOYME EΠIΣKEΦTEITE AMEΣA ENA KATAΣTHMA VODAFONE KAI EΠΩΦEΛHΘEITE ΣHMEPA AΠO MIA AΠOKΛEIΣTIKH ΠPOΣΦOPA, ME THN OΠOIA ΘA MΠOPEITE NA ΔIATHPHΣETE TON APIΘMO ΣAΣ KAI TA XAPAKTHPIΣTIKA TOY ΠPOΓPAMMATOΣ ΣAΣ, ENΩ TAYTOXPONA ΘA AΠOΛAMBANETE TIΣ YΨHΛEΣ TAXYTHTEΣ 4G TOY ΔIKTYO. Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο από τμήμα ειδικών προσφορών Vodafone για καλύτερη προσφορά σε παλιούς πελάτες cyta?

----------


## paanos

Δοκίμασε το 2155005998.

----------


## geogak

> Δοκίμασε το 2155005998.


Σ ευχαριστώ. Πήρα τηλέφωνο κ δίνουν μόνο προσφορά για σταθερό τηλέφωνο.

----------


## paanos

Στην ανακοίνωση στην αρχική εδώ στο adslgr ένας φίλος είπε ότι για το συμβόλαιο 1000' με 15€ του πρόσφεραν 1000',70sms και 200mb με 19,40. Μάλλον κάποιο καρτοπρογραμμα extra talk είναι αυτό, δεν ταιριάζει με κάποιο από τα προγράμματα συμβολαίου.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πλέον οι IP της Cyta (176.92.x.x κλπ) μου εμφανίζονται ως Vodafone Greece. Χρειάστηκαν μόνο 2-3 μέρες να τις αλλάξουν (ενώ η WIND έδειχνε "Tellas" για κάμποσα χρόνια)...  :onetooth:

----------


## paanos

Σε μερικά site αλλαξε, σε αλλα οχι. Σταδιακά όσο οι πελάτες μεταφέρονται στην Vodafone λογικά και οι IP θα μεταφέρονται στα συστήματα της Vodafone.

----------


## dimangelid

Μέχρι να ενημερωθούν όλες οι database για το νέο όνομα του κατόχου των IP, καληνύχτα... Εδώ κάποιες σελίδες ανανεώνουν τις λίστες με το Geolocation ανά μήνα και δημιουργούνται αρκετά προβλήματα με υπηρεσίες που εξαρτώνται από αυτό...

----------


## GregoirX23

Και ακόμη σε ορισμένες σελίδες εμφανίζεται ως Tellas η wind..
Internet Service Provider (ISP)    Tellas S.A
Organization    Evergy S.A.
Εκτός αυτού και σε ορισμένες ip π.χ dns,tr069 και διάφορα άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν βγαίνει το Tellas..
Βέβαια μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες στις σελίδες υπάρχει κάπου και η αναφορά σε wind..

Στη cyta το vodafone εμφανίζεται σε ορισμένες σελίδες & ορισμένες ip αρκετό καιρό τώρα..

----------


## geogak

Τι προσφορές σας έχει κάνει η Vodafone σε πρόγραμμα σύνδεσης κινητής?

----------


## terko

Παίδες καλημέρα.

Ενώ υποτίθεται ότι έχει αναρτηθεί ο λογαριασμός στο πρώην mycyta με Ημερομηνία Έκδοσης 01/08/2019 και Ημερομηνία Εξόφλησης 30/08/2019 το ποσό είναι 0€, δεν ανοίγει το αρχείο PDF και το αρχείο XLS ανάλυσης των κλήσεων ενώ ανοίγει δεν εμφανίζει καμία κλήση.

Συμβαίνει και σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό;

----------


## Iris07

Μήπως τον βάλανε τώρα στο My Vodafone..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6640996

----------


## paanos

> Παίδες καλημέρα.
> 
> Ενώ υποτίθεται ότι έχει αναρτηθεί ο λογαριασμός στο πρώην mycyta με Ημερομηνία Έκδοσης 01/08/2019 και Ημερομηνία Εξόφλησης 30/08/2019 το ποσό είναι 0€, δεν ανοίγει το αρχείο PDF και το αρχείο XLS ανάλυσης των κλήσεων ενώ ανοίγει δεν εμφανίζει καμία κλήση.
> 
> Συμβαίνει και σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό;


Αφαιρείται η εγγύηση που είχες δώσει στην αρχή, για αυτό 0€.

----------


## terko

> Μήπως τον βάλανε τώρα στο My Vodafone..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6640996


Τι είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά, εγώ δεν έχω λάβει καμία τέτοια επιστολή σε λογαριασμό, ούτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη, ούτε email, ούτε φυσικά κάποια τηλεφωνική ενημέρωση, φυσικά την τηλεφωνική ενημέρωση ούτε που θα την λάμβανα υπόψιν, θα τους έλεγα να με ενημερώσουν εγγράφως.

Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια στο σταθερό δεν θα μπορούσαν να με βρουν γιατί εκεί που είναι εγκατεστημένη η γραμμή μένω πολύ περιστασιακά και φυσικά το router και γενικότερα η γραμμή δεν λειτουργεί, αλλά και στο κινητό το οποίο γνωρίζουν, μόνο με sms θα μπορούσαν να με ενημερώσουν γιατί και εκεί δεν σηκώνω κλήσεις από άγνωστους και τους μπλοκάρω και έχω λάβει αυτό το διάστημα ουκ ολίγες κλήσεις από τέτοιους αριθμούς και καθώς το έχω ψάξει μέσα σε αυτούς τους αριθμούς κάποιοι αναφέρονταν ως vodafon αλλά αυτοί μάλλον είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες της vodafon που σε πρήζουν για να κάνεις σύνδεση, αφού πρόκειται για δεκαψήφιους φυσικούς αριθμούς.




> Αφαιρείται η εγγύηση που είχες δώσει στην αρχή, για αυτό 0€.


Αντε και να ισχύει αυτό και αυτά που λέει η παραπάνω ενημέρωση https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...96#post6640996 τα οποία φαίνονται λογικά, το αρχείο PDF γιατί δεν ανοίγει (404 File not found!) ώστε να φαίνεται η ανάλυση και αιτιολόγηση του μηδενικού λογαριασμού και το αρχείο XLS γιατί δεν έχει καμία κλήση ενώ μέσα στον μήνα Ιούλιο είχαν γίνει καμιά 20αριά κλήσεις;

Υπόψιν ότι το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 31-5-2020.

Θα περιμένω 5-6 ημέρες ακόμη να έρθει (αν έρθει) το sms ενημέρωσης έκδοσης του λογαριασμού (κάπου 10 έως 13 του μηνός έρχεται) και μήπως αλλάξει κάτι στο πρώην MyCyta σχετικά με τα αναρτημένα αρχεία, αν δεν ...... και έχουν κάνει ματσακονιά θα τους πάρει ο διάολος.

----------


## lak100

ο τελευταιος λογαριασμος cyta βγηκε πιστωτικος 5,12 μεταφερθηκε στην voda και αφαιρεθηκε απο τον πρωτο λογαριαμο voda το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα ου τα πιστωσανε σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο πρεπει να παρω να τους ενημερωσω?

Edit: τελικα με πηγανε σε προγραμμα που δεν ειχε διεθνεις κλησεις και απαιτησα και μυ ενεργοποιησαν δωρεαν για 2 χρονια το πακετο με τα 1500 λεπτα  διεθνεις κλησεις αλλα φαινοταν στο συστημα το προγραμμα που ειχα στην cyta. Πληρωνεις μονο ια φορα 3 ευρω τελος ενεργοποιησης

----------


## Lord_British

Καλησπέρα σας ,

Έχει προχωρήσει κάποιος σε καταγγελία για την κινητή;
Εγώ μιας και έβγαλαν επίσημη ανακοίνωση θα κάνω email στην ΕΕΤΤ μετά από δική τους παρότρυνση ώστε να μας απαντήσει επίσημα η Vodafone με ποιο δικαίωμα καταπατάει τους νόμους και θεωρεί μια σύμβαση σε ισχύ ΚΟΥΡΕΛΟΧΑΡΤΟ...

----------


## Godian

> ο τελευταιος λογαριασμος cyta βγηκε πιστωτικος 5,12 μεταφερθηκε στην voda και αφαιρεθηκε απο τον πρωτο λογαριαμο voda το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα ου τα πιστωσανε σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο πρεπει να παρω να τους ενημερωσω?
> 
> Edit: τελικα με πηγανε σε προγραμμα που δεν ειχε διεθνεις κλησεις και απαιτησα και μυ ενεργοποιησαν δωρεαν για 2 χρονια το πακετο με τα 1500 λεπτα  διεθνεις κλησεις αλλα φαινοταν στο συστημα το προγραμμα που ειχα στην cyta. Πληρωνεις μονο ια φορα 3 ευρω τελος ενεργοποιησης


Σου πήραν και τα 3€ μια χαρά τους έκατσε

----------


## GregoirX23

> ο τελευταιος λογαριασμος cyta βγηκε πιστωτικος 5,12 μεταφερθηκε στην voda και αφαιρεθηκε απο τον πρωτο λογαριαμο voda το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα ου τα πιστωσανε σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο πρεπει να παρω να τους ενημερωσω?
> 
> Edit: τελικα με πηγανε σε προγραμμα που δεν ειχε διεθνεις κλησεις και απαιτησα και μυ ενεργοποιησαν δωρεαν για 2 χρονια το πακετο με τα 1500 λεπτα  διεθνεις κλησεις αλλα φαινοταν στο συστημα το προγραμμα που ειχα στην cyta. Πληρωνεις μονο ια φορα 3 ευρω τελος ενεργοποιησης


Πριν στο πακέτο της cyta είχες διεθνή; Δεν θυμάμαι αν έδινε η cyta και διεθνή σε πακέτο..
Εσένα απλά σε μετέφεραν στη βόντα με την ίδια λήξη συμβολαίου, σωστά;

----------


## geopro64

> ο τελευταιος λογαριασμος cyta βγηκε πιστωτικος 5,12 μεταφερθηκε στην voda και αφαιρεθηκε απο τον πρωτο λογαριαμο voda


Ωστε ο τελευταίος εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός τής cyta ο οποίος είχε επιστροφή , πιστώθηκε στή Vodafone ?
Σέ εμένα μού τά είπαν αλλιώς.
Οτι δηλαδή πρέπει νά δηλώσω ένα αριθμό ΙΒΑΝ για νά γίνει η επιστροφή εντός 20 ημερών.

----------


## lak100

να ξεκαθαρισω λιγο τα πραγματα αρχες Ιουλιου ανανεωνω με cyta με ενα προγραμμα που εδινε 360 λεπτα προς κινητα και διεθνεις κλησεις αυτο ομως ηταν προγραμμα vodafone. Με την μεταφορα στην voda αλλαξε υποχρεωτικα το προγραμμα και πηγα σε ενα που εδινε 300 λεπτα σε κινητα. εκει απαιτησα και μου δωσανε δωρεαν το πακετο με τα 1500 λεπτα σε διεθνεις κλησεις το συμβολαιο μου ληγει τον 6/2021 οσο εληγε και με την cyta. αν δεν εχεις κανει ανανεωση το συμβολαιο σου ληγει τον 5/2020 το ξερω γαιτι της μητερας μου εληγε τωρα τον Αυγουτο και με την μεταβαη σε voda ανανεωθηκε

----------


## GregoirX23

> να ξεκαθαρισω λιγο τα πραγματα αρχες Ιουλιου ανανεωνω με cyta με ενα προγραμμα που εδινε 360 λεπτα προς κινητα και διεθνεις κλησεις αυτο ομως ηταν προγραμμα vodafone. Με την μεταφορα στην voda αλλαξε υποχρεωτικα το προγραμμα και πηγα σε ενα που εδινε 300 λεπτα σε κινητα. εκει απαιτησα και μου δωσανε δωρεαν το πακετο με τα 1500 λεπτα σε διεθνεις κλησεις το συμβολαιο μου ληγει τον 6/2021 οσο εληγε και με την cyta. αν δεν εχεις κανει ανανεωση το συμβολαιο σου ληγει τον 5/2020 το ξερω γαιτι της μητερας μου εληγε τωρα τον Αυγουτο και με την μεταβαη σε voda ανανεωθηκε


Μείον κ 60 λεπτά στα κινητά δλδ.. Έπρεπε να σου δώσουν δωρεάν ένα πακέτο επιπλέον 60 λεπτών.. 
Για τα διεθνή εφόσον το είχε η αρχική συμφωνία στη cyta δεν βλέπω το λόγο να το ζητάς μετά..έπρεπε και αυτό να έχει δωθεί..
Αυτά τα 3 ευρώ της πρώτης ενεργοποίησης υπήρχαν και στη cyta; Αν και όπως λες ήταν πακέτα βοντα στην ουσία...
Στο κάτω κάτω αυτοί σε μετέφεραν στη βοντα.. έπρεπε να είχαν ταιριάξει τα πακέτα όσο γίνεται χωρίς πολλά πολλά.. αλλά anyway...
Από πλευράς παγίων; Τα ίδια;

Bytheway..πριν όλες αυτές τις ιστορίες..τι πακέτο κ με τι πάγιο είχες;

----------


## paanos

Αλλά αφού υπάρχει πακέτο με 360' κινητά και διεθνή, γιατί δεν σε πήγαν σε αυτό κατευθείαν; Τζάμπα κάνουν τις ζωές τους περιπλοκες στην Vodafone.

----------


## lak100

πριν ειχα αεπριοριστα σταθερα 24αρι στα 16 ευρω τωρα η τιμη παραμενει ιδια και στην voda ισως και λιγο παρακατω τα 3 ευρω υπηρχαν και στην cyta

----------


## terko

Ενημερωτικά σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου , να πω ότι δεν ήρθε ούτε sms ούτε άλλαξε κάτι στο MyCyta. 

Τους τηλεφώνησα τους εξέθεσα το θέμα και μου είπαν ότι υπήρξε κάποιο τεχνικό θέμα με την έκδοση κάποιων λογαριασμών και για αυτό στο My Account του Λογαριασμού μου φαίνεται μηδενικός και ότι η χρέωση του παρόντος θα συμπεριληφθεί στον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι αν θέλω να δώσω νέα εντολή πληρωμής (έχω πάγια εντολή πληρωμής με πιστωτική) ώστε να πληρωθεί ο τρέχων και σε αυτή την περίπτωση φυσικά δεν θα συμπεριληφθεί στον επόμενο.

Οπότε όλα καλά και πλέον αναμένω να δω την εξέλιξη που θα υπάρξει τον επόμενο μήνα.

----------


## manospcistas

Στο πατρικό μου έχουν μια VDSL 50/10 από τη Cyta, και το 2ετες συμβόλαιο λήγει θεωρητικά τον Δεκέμβρη του 2019. Απ όσα διαβάζω εδώ, θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για κλήση από Vodafone σχετικά με την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου ή ότι άλλη διαδικασία έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν για να περάσουμε πλέον σαν πελάτες Vodafone. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες:

1. Στην περιοχή μέχρι τώρα έδιναν υπηρεσίες ο ΟΤΕ και η Cyta. Δεν προϋπήρχε δηλαδή κάλυψη από τη Vodafone, ούτε κάποιο DSLAM της. Υπάρχει περίπτωση, με την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου στα 50Mbps, να διατηρήσουμε τη γραμμή ως έχει, χωρίς να μας πειράξουν προφίλ κλπ και να συνεχίσουμε στα 50/10 από το DSLAM της Cyta (δηλαδή μια απλή συστημική ανανέωση του συμβολαίου χωρίς να πειράξουν κάτι);

2. Τώρα το δίκτυο που έχω στήσει είναι με το TG788vn v2 που μας είχε δώσει η Cyta, το οποίο λειτουργεί και συγχρονίζει άψογα - τηλεφωνία ΟΚ, είναι σε bridge mode και όλο το δίκτυο (το οποίο έχει πολλά πράγματα πάνω του) το δουλεύει ένα Mikrotik με PPPoE. Αν μας αλλάξουν εξοπλισμό, τι μας θα δώσουν; Θα έχω δυνατότητα bridge; 
Δε θέλω να παίξω με διπλό ΝΑΤ, έχω στήσει πολλά πράγματα και λείπω όλο το χρόνο οπότε δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω χρόνο για πολλά πειράματα.

----------


## paanos

1. Δεν περνάνε μόνο οι πελάτες στην Vodafone, ενσωματώνονται και τα DSLAM, οπότε στην περιοχή σου λογικά πρώτα θα περάσουν τα DSLAM και μετά θα ενημερωθείτε για ανανέωση.
2. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα αλλάξει, δίνουν συνήθως το Η300S το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει Bridge. Αν η τηλεφωνία σου συνεχίσει να είναι VoIP τότε ίσως το τωρινό σου Router να μην έχει τηλεφωνία και να πρέπει να βάλεις το καινούριο.

----------


## manospcistas

Κατάλαβα, σ' ευχαριστώ. Θα προσπαθήσω να πιέσω για ZTE αλλιώς φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## GregoirX23

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κ το 50/10 θα γίνει 50/5...δε γνωρίζω να δίνει η βόντα 50/10..μόνο σε 100 δίνουν συνήθως 10 up..
Λογικά δε θα υπάρχει και σαν συστημική επιλογή το 50/10..οπότε πως θα ανανεώσουν; 
Το προφίλ 50/10 της cyta στο dslam μάλλον θα πάει για κατάργηση..

----------


## manospcistas

Χαχαχαχα. Γελάω. Γελάω που πάμε για υποβάθμιση. Και σε ταχύτητα, και σε εξοπλισμό. Και γιατί έχω κι ένα προαίσθημα ότι η τιμή δε θα ναι ούτε χαμηλότερη ούτε ίδια, αλλά θα πληρώνουμε και κάτι παραπάνω;...

----------


## paanos

Σωστά πιστεύεις. Να θυμίσω ότι από την στιγμή που κάνουν αυτοί μόνοι τους την αλλαγή (δεν κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο δηλαδή) έχεις δικαίωμα μέσα σε 2 μήνες να αλλάξεις πάροχο δωρεάν.

----------


## manospcistas

Χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή δεν παίζουν άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός απ τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε μάλλον είναι μονόδρομος. Θα κριθεί εκείνη την ώρα από τις προσφορές κι απ την τιμή που θα πέσει στο τραπέζι. Ήδη όμως με το bridge mode που χάνω στα καλά καθούμενα έχω εκνευριστεί και θα θελα την ελευθερία μου κι ας δίνω (ή έστω δίνουν  :Razz: ) κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σωστά πιστεύεις. Να θυμίσω ότι από την στιγμή που κάνουν αυτοί μόνοι τους την αλλαγή (δεν κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο δηλαδή) έχεις δικαίωμα μέσα σε 2 μήνες να αλλάξεις πάροχο δωρεάν.


Αφού έτσι κ αλλιώς έληγε το συμβόλαιο του ανθρώπου τον Δεκέμβριο..φεύγει όποτε θέλει μετά τη λήξη..δε χρειάζεται να περιμένει 2 μήνες και να χρεωθεί επιπλέον κανονικά πάγια..
Αν τώρα του κάνουν την αλλαγή νωρίτερα..δεν μπορούν νομίζω να αλλάξουν κάτι σε αυτά που έχει στο πακέτο..
Η έστω να του δώσουν κάτι παραπλήσιο αλλά όχι κατώτερο.. Εδώ νομίζω ότι συνεχίζει και ο χρόνος του συμβολαίου που έχει απομείνει μέχρι τη λήξη..χωρίς ανανέωση.. :Thinking: 
Από εκεί και πέρα η ενσωμάτωση του εξοπλισμού της cyta στο δίκτυο της voda και η αλλαγή των cpe των συνδρομητών είναι άλλη φάση..  Άραγε με βάση αυτό τον λόγο και μόνο έχεις δικαίωμα να φύγεις νωρίτερα;
Άκυρο το από πάνω..γιατί τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..δεν πρέπει να παίζει αλλαγή σε cpe συνδρομητή χωρίς τη μεταφορά του στο δίκτυο της voda και μαζί σε αντίστοιχο voda πρόγραμμα.. 

Αν και γενικά απ'ότι νομίζω..αν δεν κάνω λάθος..δεν τα τηρούν κατά γράμμα τα παραπάνω..ρίχνουν μια προσφορά στο τραπέζι και αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις..κοινώς κάνουν την ενοποίηση στο περίπου με το έτσι θέλω..
Επομένως αν στην ουσία σε αφήνουν να φύγεις δεν τίθεται θέμα..απ'την άλλη όμως σου χαλάνε το deal αν σου είχε μείνει αρκετός χρόνος ακόμα έως την λήξη του συμβολαίου..
Απ'ότι έχω παρατηρήσει πάντως α)το πάνε ανά περιοχή, β)μεταφέρουν πρώτα τα πακέτα που ταιριάζουν με της voda σε παροχές.. και γ)νομίζω μεταφέρουν επίσης πρώτα όσους λήγει σύντομα το συμβόλαιο..

@manospcistas
Τι παροχές είχες αν επιτρέπεται στο πακέτο της cyta από ομιλία, 1 γραμμή;
Από πάγιο;

----------


## paanos

Δεν το πρόσεξα ότι λήγει, συγνώμη  :Razz: 
Δικαίωμα για διακοπή αζημιως έχεις μόνο αν έρθει η επιστολή που σου λέει ότι αλλάζεις πρόγραμμα..

----------


## geogak

Τι προσφορές σας έχει κάνει η Vodafone σε σύνδεση κινητής κ σταθερής τηλεφωνίας σε πρώην πελάτες cyta?

----------


## paanos

Για κινητή κάνουν αυτό σε όσους είχαν το πακέτο με τα 1000'



> Για το πρόγραμμα CYTA 1000' προς όλους που μαζί με φόρους έβγαινε περίπου 15€, δίνουν 1000' προς όλους 70sms και 200MB στα 19,40 (μαζί με φόρους)...


Σε σταθερή παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες, δίνουν VDSL με 25€ (50αρα, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 360' κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά). Στο ADSL πάνω κάτω αυτά που έχουν στο site, αλλά αν σε αλλάξουν μόνοι τους παίρνεις το πακέτο με τα 300' προς κινητά στην ίδια τιμή που είχες και στην cyta.

----------


## geogak

Όταν υπάρχει συμβόλαιο με cyta σε κινητή κ σταθερή τηλεφωνία μπορεί να στο καταργήσει η Vodafone? Γιατί στέλνει μύνημα ότι καταργεί 30/09 την κινητή κ θέλει καινούργιο συμβόλαιο με περισσότερα χρήματα ενώ δεν έχει λήξει το παλιό.

----------


## paanos

Θεωρητικά όχι, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί.

----------


## Godian

> Θεωρητικά όχι, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί.


Απλα λες αντε γειά φίλε μου......

----------


## paanos

Ο φίλος από όσο κατάλαβα θέλει να διατηρήσει το συμβόλαιο κινητής του. Δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να αλλάξει πρόγραμμα ή πάροχο.

----------


## Godian

> Ο φίλος από όσο κατάλαβα θέλει να διατηρήσει το συμβόλαιο κινητής του. Δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να αλλάξει πρόγραμμα ή πάροχο.


Μπορεί να στείλει ένα μήνυμα στη προστασία καταναλωτή να τον συμβουλέψουν

----------


## Epitaph6663

Εμένα μου στείλανε το ίδιο μήνυμα, ότι δηλαδή στις 30/09 σταματάει να υπάρχει η CYTA κινητή. 
Και θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής. Αν αύριο 06/09/2019, πάω και πω στην COSMOTE να μου κάνει φορητότητα τον αριθμό που χω, με νέο πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE θα μου ρίξουν τέλος διακοπής από τη CYTA; Και αν ναι, πόσο θα ναι αυτό. 
Κανονικά το συμβόλαιο τελείωνε τον Δεκέμβρη του 2019, αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. 

Και επίσης καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσω υπάλληλο της CYTA/VODAFONE, αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, γιατί μπορεί να μου πουν «δεν έχεις πρόστιμο» και να μου το ρίξουν στο τέλος -.-.

Τι παίζει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα μου στείλανε το ίδιο μήνυμα, ότι δηλαδή στις 30/09 σταματάει να υπάρχει η CYTA κινητή. 
> Και θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής. Αν αύριο 06/09/2019, πάω και πω στην COSMOTE να μου κάνει φορητότητα τον αριθμό που χω, με νέο πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE θα μου ρίξουν τέλος διακοπής από τη CYTA; Και αν ναι, πόσο θα ναι αυτό. 
> Κανονικά το συμβόλαιο τελείωνε τον Δεκέμβρη του 2019, αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. 
> 
> Και επίσης καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσω υπάλληλο της CYTA/VODAFONE, αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, γιατί μπορεί να μου πουν «δεν έχεις πρόστιμο» και να μου το ρίξουν στο τέλος -.-.
> 
> Τι παίζει;


Στέλνεις φαξ η εμαιλ στην βόντα και ρωτάς εγγράφως.. Αντίστοιχα περιμένεις απάντηση εγγράφως..όχι προφορικά..  
Έτσι δε νομίζω να σου πουν κάτι λάθος.. 
Μπορείς το ίδιο ερώτημα να το απευθύνεις και στην εεττ η στη προστασία καταναλωτή όπως αναφέρθηκε..να δεις τι θα σου πούνε, για επιπλέον σιγουριά.. 
Μόνο κινήσου λίγο γρήγορα με τις ερωτήσεις (παίρνουν χρόνο), μην φτάσει το τέλος του μήνα..
Αλλά η κοινή λογική λέει αφού τερματίζουν στην ουσία πρόωρα τα συμβόλαια κλείνοντας το δίκτυο και εφόσον δεν είσαι στη βόντα γιατί να βάλουν ποινή, κανονικά στο μήνυμα η ανακοίνωση έπρεπε να δίνουν το δικαίωμα να φύγεις αζημίως.. 
Αλλά ρώτα να είσαι ήσυχος..

----------


## Epitaph6663

Δεν θα τους ρωτήσω, γιατί τελικά η VODAFONE μου έδωσε καλή προσφορά και σε 2 βδομάδες θα πάω να κάνω την αλλαγή.

Αλλά, προέκυψε κάτι άλλο τώρα.
Πήγα να πληρώσω σήμερα σε κατάστημα της VODAFONE το λογαριασμό της CYTA και ενώ κάθε φορά που πλήρωνα (με χρεωστική) πήγαινα μετά στο MyCyta και εμφανιζοταν κατευθείαν η πληρωμή, σήμερα μετά από 8 ώρες ακόμα δεν έχει εμφανιστεί.

Έχει γίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;

----------


## Godian

> Δεν θα τους ρωτήσω, γιατί τελικά η VODAFONE μου έδωσε καλή προσφορά και σε 2 βδομάδες θα πάω να κάνω την αλλαγή.
> 
> Αλλά, προέκυψε κάτι άλλο τώρα.
> Πήγα να πληρώσω σήμερα σε κατάστημα της VODAFONE το λογαριασμό της CYTA και ενώ κάθε φορά που πλήρωνα (με χρεωστική) πήγαινα μετά στο MyCyta και εμφανιζοταν κατευθείαν η πληρωμή, σήμερα μετά από 8 ώρες ακόμα δεν έχει εμφανιστεί.
> 
> Έχει γίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;


Δεν έγινε τίποτα φίλε μου μήνα αγχώνεσαι

----------


## efstratia77

> Εμένα μου στείλανε το ίδιο μήνυμα, ότι δηλαδή στις 30/09 σταματάει να υπάρχει η CYTA κινητή. 
> Και θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής. Αν αύριο 06/09/2019, πάω και πω στην COSMOTE να μου κάνει φορητότητα τον αριθμό που χω, με νέο πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE θα μου ρίξουν τέλος διακοπής από τη CYTA; Και αν ναι, πόσο θα ναι αυτό. 
> Κανονικά το συμβόλαιο τελείωνε τον Δεκέμβρη του 2019, αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. 
> 
> Και επίσης καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσω υπάλληλο της CYTA/VODAFONE, αλλά δεν τους πολυεμπιστεύομαι, γιατί μπορεί να μου πουν «δεν έχεις πρόστιμο» και να μου το ρίξουν στο τέλος -.-.
> 
> Τι παίζει;


εγώ 14/8/19 έκανα φορητότητα το συμβόλαιο κινητής cyta που έληγε 30/9/2019,  αυτό στην σελίδα τους αναφέρει ρητά  ότι δεν υπάρχει χρέωση  εντός 2 μηνών από 31/7/2019 της παρούσας ανακοίνωσης

----------


## Epitaph6663

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Ευστρατία, να σαι καλά για την εικόνα. Δεν είχα δει την ανακοίνωση αυτή!

Edit #1 : Έψαξα στο site της vodafone να βρω email επικοινωνίας, αλλά τα χουν κάνει επίτηδες δύσκολα θεωρώ. Πόσο σκέψη θέλη στο link και τη σελίδα που γράφει «Επικοινωνία», εκτός από τα 500 πράγματα που έχουν - τα περισσότερα αόριστα - να σου βάλουν και ΕΝΑ καταραμένο email; 

Εdit #2 : Τελικά μετά από 2 μέρες, εμφανίστηκε η πληρωμή στο MyCYTA. Πράγμα περίεργο γιατί σήμερα είναι Κυριακή... Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. 

Καλή τύχη σε όλους με τη νέα μας εταιρεία...

----------


## paanos

Η Vodafone έχει καταργήσει το email, μόνο live chat.

----------


## efstratia77

και στην αρχή του live chat επιλέγεις να σταλεί το ιστορικό συνομιλίας στο email, οπότε αυτόματα έχεις αρχείο τι σου είπαν

----------


## paanos

Για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ όμως δεν μας κάνει, θέλει αριθμό αιτήματος.

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό με τη κατάργηση των email το σκέφτηκαν πολύ για να το κάνουν; 
Anyway..στο internet όλο και κάπου θα υπάρχει κάποιος αριθμός φαξ έστω..σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί για καμιά περίπτωση..

----------


## lak100

παιδια με την συνδιαστικη εκπτωση κινητου σταθερου την εκπτωση απο e-bill και παγια εντολη ο λογαριασμος μου απο 16 στην cyta πηγε στα 9.86 και εχω συμβολαιο μεχρι τον 7/2021

----------


## geogak

Ποια προγράμματα έχεις και είναι τόσο φθηνά?

----------


## lak100

24αρι απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα 300 προς κινητα και 1500 προς διεθνη

----------


## geogak

Ποιο router δίνει η Vodafone σε vdsl?

----------


## paanos

Το Vodafone h300s, κατασκευής Sercomm. Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θέμα στο Vodafone vdsl.

----------


## geogak

Ισχύει ότι έχει προβλήματα? Άλλο δεν δίνουν?

----------


## paanos

Δεν δίνουν άλλο. Έχει αρκετά θεματακια.

----------


## Lord_British

Μετά την καταγγελία σήμερα έλαβε ο πατέρας μου τηλέφωνο από τη Vodafone ότι μπορεί να κρατήσει το ίδιο πακέτο που έχει υπογράψει με τη Cyta μέχρι να λήξει και ότι απλά θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει SIM μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

Του έκαναν και αντιπρόταση το πακέτο 1000 προς όλους , 500 voda ,και λίγα SMS , data με 12.2 ευρώ όλα πληρωμένα αν θέλει να κάνει νέα δέσμευση 24 μηνών.

Μια χαρά το μάζεψαν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μετά την καταγγελία σήμερα έλαβε ο πατέρας μου τηλέφωνο από τη Vodafone ότι μπορεί να κρατήσει το ίδιο πακέτο που έχει υπογράψει με τη Cyta μέχρι να λήξει και ότι απλά θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει SIM μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.
> 
> Του έκαναν και αντιπρόταση το πακέτο 1000 προς όλους , 500 voda ,και λίγα SMS , data με 12.2 ευρώ όλα πληρωμένα αν θέλει να κάνει νέα δέσμευση 24 μηνών.
> 
> *Μια χαρά το μάζεψαν.*..


Θέλουν λίγη πίεση
Αυτο είναι λίγο ακριβότερο από καρτοσύνδεση wind me 24μηνο, που δίνουνε σε προσφορές τηλεφωνικές.

----------


## Lord_British

> Θέλουν λίγη πίεση
> Αυτο είναι λίγο ακριβότερο από καρτοσύνδεση wind me 24μηνο, που δίνουνε σε προσφορές τηλεφωνικές.


Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τα καρτοσυμβόλαια.
Οι γονείς μου είναι και μιας ηλικίας οπότε θα πάνε σε αυτό με τα 1000+500 λεπτά ώστε να φιξάρουν ένα χαμηλό κόστος επικοινωνίας για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια.

PS: Πάντως όταν τα έψαχνα για μία φίλη πριν 10 μέρες δε βρήκα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ συμβόλαιο με 12.2 ευρώ για φορητότητα από Cosmote. Αυτές τις τηλεφωνικές προσφορές ειδικά της Wind αν δεν τις δω σε συμβόλαιο δεν τις πιστεύω ΠΟΤΕ...  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τα καρτοσυμβόλαια.
> Οι γονείς μου είναι και μιας ηλικίας οπότε θα πάνε σε αυτό με τα 1000+500 λεπτά ώστε να φιξάρουν ένα χαμηλό κόστος επικοινωνίας για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια.
> 
> PS: Πάντως όταν τα έψαχνα για μία φίλη πριν 10 μέρες δε βρήκα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ συμβόλαιο με 12.2 ευρώ για φορητότητα από Cosmote. Αυτές τις τηλεφωνικές προσφορές ειδικά της Wind αν δεν τις δω σε συμβόλαιο δεν τις πιστεύω ΠΟΤΕ...


Tην wind έχω
Αυτοί πήρανε, προτείνανε μια χαρα τιμές και υπηρεσίες, ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ το τί υπέγραφα και 6-7 μήνες είμαι μια χαρά
Το λένε καρτοσυμβόλαιο plus αυτό που προτείνανε, τώρα και συμβόλαιο να το πείς, το ίδιο είναι (24μηνο)
600 προς όλους
500 wind/q
100 sms προς όλους
3,5 γίγα

με 11 €/μήνα και τα 8 € μένουν στην κάρτα. (πιθανά για αγορά πακέτου αν δεν σε φτάσουν τα προηγούμενα)

οπότε όλοι έχουν περιθώρια. Τωρα το τι και πως συμφωνείς είναι  άλλο θέμα.

----------


## paanos

> Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τα καρτοσυμβόλαια.
> Οι γονείς μου είναι και μιας ηλικίας οπότε θα πάνε σε αυτό με τα 1000+500 λεπτά ώστε να φιξάρουν ένα χαμηλό κόστος επικοινωνίας για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια.
> 
> PS: Πάντως όταν τα έψαχνα για μία φίλη πριν 10 μέρες δε βρήκα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ συμβόλαιο με 12.2 ευρώ για φορητότητα από Cosmote. Αυτές τις τηλεφωνικές προσφορές ειδικά της Wind αν δεν τις δω σε συμβόλαιο δεν τις πιστεύω ΠΟΤΕ...


Τα πακέτα extra talk και extra surf δεν υπάρχουν στο site.

----------


## Lord_British

> Τα πακέτα extra talk και extra surf δεν υπάρχουν στο site.


Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς με τα πακέτα που αναφέρεις πάντως είχα ψάξει μέσω μεταπωλητων και της Wind και της Vodafone και τέτοια τιμή για πακέτο με 1000 λεπτά προς όλους συν 500 εντός δικτύου δεν είχα βρει.

Και είχα πάρει σε 4-5 μεταπωλητές.  :Sad:

----------


## paanos

> Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοείς με τα πακέτα που αναφέρεις πάντως είχα ψάξει μέσω μεταπωλητων και της Wind και της Vodafone και τέτοια τιμή για πακέτο με 1000 λεπτά προς όλους συν 500 εντός δικτύου δεν είχα βρει.
> 
> Και είχα πάρει σε 4-5 μεταπωλητές.


Τα πακέτα αυτά είναι καρτοπρογραμματα που δίνουν μόνο από κατάστημα ή τηλεφωνικά, και είναι πολύ φθηνά. Ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα δίνουν και σε όσους είχαν cyta.

----------


## Valder

> Αυτό με τη κατάργηση των email το σκέφτηκαν πολύ για να το κάνουν; 
> Anyway..στο internet όλο και κάπου θα υπάρχει κάποιος αριθμός φαξ έστω..σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί για καμιά περίπτωση..


Αυτό το κοίταγα και γω μόλις τώρα. Μπορεί να το είδαν και ως πλεονασμό ή μη αποδοτικό, ειδικά με την ύπαρξη του chat στο σάιτ τους, ή με το FB και την εξυπηρέτηση στα σχόλια να αυξήσουν το engagement και δεν ξέρω γω πως αλλιώς λέγονται όλα αυτά στην αργκό τους. Και άλλες πολλές πιθανές ιδέες.

Μου κακοφάνηκε. Και ξέρεις, είμαι από τους ανθρώπους που πλέον βρίσκω το μέηλ ως δεινοσαύριο skill σε φάση evolve or go extinct. Αλλά με βολεύει από χίλιες μεριές.  :Smile: 


ΥΓ: Αυτό το 2155602964 δε το μαζεύετε λίγο ρε παλικάρια εκεί στη βόντα; 2-2 τις ρίχνει τις κλήσεις αυτόματα μέσα σε μισό λεπτό. Άντε κουρευτείτε επιτέλους... Το άρθρο 11 το χετε γραμμένο στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια. Θα το σηκώσω καμια μέρα και θα τα πω όπως πρέπει σε κανα παλικάρι ή καμιά κοπέλα στη γραμμή και δε θα μου χει φταίξει και σε τίποτα. Η ρημάδα η αυτοσυγκράτηση και η ευγένεια θα μας καρκινιάσει στο τέλος. Τις πολυεθνικές σας μέσα... :ROFL:

----------


## Lord_British

> Τα πακέτα αυτά είναι καρτοπρογραμματα που δίνουν μόνο από κατάστημα ή τηλεφωνικά, και είναι πολύ φθηνά. Ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα δίνουν και σε όσους είχαν cyta.


Στο συμβόλαιο που έχω μπροστά μου γράφει ως περιγραφή προγράμματος "Vodafone 1000 Exclusive".
Με βάση το παραπάνω συμβόλαιο που δίνει 1000 προς όλους έβαλαν επιπρόσθετο πακέτο 500 προς βόντα και 200MB.
Στα 500 λεπτά προς Voda και τα 200MB κάνουν 100% έκπτωση ενώ στο βασικό πάγιο 75% και βγαίνει ένα ποσό στα 12 ευρώ το μήνα.

Δεν αναφέρει κάπου για καρτοσυμβόλαιο η σύμβαση όσο τη διάβασα.

----------


## lak100

> Στο συμβόλαιο που έχω μπροστά μου γράφει ως περιγραφή προγράμματος "Vodafone 1000 Exclusive".
> Με βάση το παραπάνω συμβόλαιο που δίνει 1000 προς όλους έβαλαν επιπρόσθετο πακέτο 500 προς βόντα και 200MB.
> Στα 500 λεπτά προς Voda και τα 200MB κάνουν 100% έκπτωση ενώ στο βασικό πάγιο 75% και βγαίνει ένα ποσό στα 12 ευρώ το μήνα.
> 
> Δεν αναφέρει κάπου για καρτοσυμβόλαιο η σύμβαση όσο τη διάβασα.


 το ιδιο εχει και η μητερα μου αλλα στα 13.55 ειναι συμβολαιο και οχι καρτοσυμβολαιο

----------


## paanos

> Η VODAFONE-ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος, ανακοινώνει την μεταφορά της οριστικής κατάργηση των υπηρεσιών κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος από 30/9/2019 σε 31/10/2019.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που οι συνδρομητές  κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος δεν προβούν σε νέα σύμβαση μέσω ενός καταστήματος Vodafone με τον ίδιο αριθμό ή σε φορητότητα του αριθμού τους σε άλλο πάροχο έως και τις 31/10/2019, μετά το πέρας της εν λόγω καταληκτικής ημερομηνίας ,ο συνδρομητικός τους αριθμός θα παραμείνει ανενεργός, πλην όμως διαθέσιμος για νέα σύνδεση για διάστημα έξι (6) μηνών στη VODAFONE- ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ.
> 
> Δυνάμει της ανωτέρω αλλαγής οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως  εντός δύο μηνών από την παρούσα ανακοίνωση.


Από μήνα σε μήνα το πάνε;  :Razz:

----------


## filipoy

Μου ηρθε το  *ZTE ZXHN H267A* για την μεταφορά απο το δίκτυο Cyta  :Sad:   :Sad:  σε Vodafone είναι προγραμματισμένοι για 6 Νοεμβρίου

----------


## Godian

> Μου ηρθε το  *ZTE ZXHN H267A* για την μεταφορά απο το δίκτυο Cyta   σε Vodafone είναι προγραμματισμένοι για 6 Νοεμβρίου


Φίλε σε πήραν τηλέφωνο για να σου κάνουν μεταφορα; Γιατί είχα μια κλήση τους στο σταθερό 7 Οκτωβρίου προχθές την είδα γιατί δεν έχω καν μπαταρίες στο σταθερό αλλά χρειάστηκα να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και την είδα. Ήταν από το 13877. Λες να με πήραν για να με μεταφέρουν;;

Θα γίνει τίποτα αν τους αγνοήσω;; έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι Νοέμβριο του 2020

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μου ηρθε το  *ZTE ZXHN H267A* για την μεταφορά απο το δίκτυο Cyta   σε Vodafone είναι προγραμματισμένοι για 6 Νοεμβρίου


Τι παροχές είχες στο πακέτο αν επιτρέπεται;
P.s πάλι καλά που έστειλαν το ζτε.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε σε πήραν τηλέφωνο για να σου κάνουν μεταφορα; Γιατί είχα μια κλήση τους στο σταθερό 7 Οκτωβρίου προχθές την είδα γιατί δεν έχω καν μπαταρίες στο σταθερό αλλά χρειάστηκα να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και την είδα. Ήταν από το 13877. Λες να με πήραν για να με μεταφέρουν;;
> 
> Θα γίνει τίποτα αν τους αγνοήσω;; έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι Νοέμβριο του 2020


Δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι παίρνουν για μεταφορά και μόνο.. 
Αν σε παίρνουν για μεταφορά και τους αγνοήσεις, παίζει να βρεθείς και χωρίς υπηρεσία Η με υπηρεσία να υπολειτουργεί.. 
Δεν στο κόβουν, ούτε χαλάει το συμβόλαιο.. Απλά στο δίκτυο της βόντα με τον εξοπλισμό της cyta πιθανόν να μπερδευτεί το πράγμα.. 
Κανονικά πρέπει να ενημερώσουν και με sms η εγγράφως..όχι μόνο με τηλέφωνο..
Αν το έχουν προγραμματίσει να το κάνουν, θα το κάνουν.. Με τη μεταφορά το συμβόλαιο συνεχίζει στη βόντα μέχρι τη λήξη του..δεν αλλάζει κάτι εδώ.. Νομίζω ότι μπορείς και να φύγεις αν δεν θες να πας στη βόντα.. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος..

----------


## paanos

Αν κάνουν την αλλαγή μόνοι τους στέλνουν επιστολή, νέο εξοπλισμό και σε βάζουν στο κοντινότερο πακέτο με την ίδια τιμή και δέσμευση. Από την μέρα που ενεργοποιείται η σύνδεσή σου στην Vodafone, έχεις δικαίωμα καταγγελίας εντός 2 μηνών. Λέει ότι από την αποστολή της επιστολής μέχρι και την μετάβαση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή.

----------


## Godian

> Τι παροχές είχες στο πακέτο αν επιτρέπεται;
> P.s πάλι καλά που έστειλαν το ζτε.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι παίρνουν για μεταφορά και μόνο.. 
> Αν σε παίρνουν για μεταφορά και τους αγνοήσεις, παίζει να βρεθείς και χωρίς υπηρεσία Η με υπηρεσία να υπολειτουργεί.. 
> ...


Αχα κατάλαβα. Δεν είχα κανένα SMS πάντως αλλά δε τους παίρνω κιόλας. Ας με πάρουν στο κινητό.
Θέλω να δω αν με αλλάξουν θα έχω χειρότερο ping στο battlefield 5 και μετά βλέπω

----------


## paanos

> Η VODAFONE-ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ, ανακοινώνει ότι η κατάργηση των υπηρεσιών κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος ολοκληρώθηκε την 30η/11/2019.
> 
> Από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία, ο συνδρομητικός αριθμός των καταναλωτών που δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει νέα σύνδεση (στη Vodafone ή σε άλλο Πάροχο μέσω Φορητότητας), θα παραμείνει ανενεργός πλην όμως διαθέσιμος για διάστημα έξι (6) μηνών για νέα σύνδεση στη VODAFONE- ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ.


Τέλος εποχής και επίσημα για την κινητή.

----------


## terko

Την Παρασκευή 10-1-2020 πετάχτηκα για λίγο έξω ξεχνώντας το κινητό μου στο σπίτι, όταν γύρισα βρήκα μια αναπάντητη κλήση από το 2155553553, βάζοντας το νούμερο στο google βλέπω πως είναι από την "αγαπημένη" μας vodafone (πρώην cyta δηλαδή). Το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 31 Μάη, τι πρόταση να ήθελαν να μου κάνουν άραγε τα γίδια, για υποχρεωτική αναβάθμιση διάβαζα στην αναζήτηση στο goole, δείτε μια ανάρτηση ενός.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !! ΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ VODAFONE ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ «ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ CYTA ΣΤΗ VODAFONE» ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΗΔΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΩΝ.

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ Μ@ΛΑΚΕΣ – 1 ΣΤΟΥΣ 10 ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ.

Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΩ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ, ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ 2 ΕΤΩΝ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΕΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ.

ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΓΟΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr/ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...omplaints.html

ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΑΣ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΩΝ.

----------


## paanos

Καλούν για ανανέωση συμβολαίου, αν συμφωνήσεις καλως. Αν δεν συμφωνήσεις τότε μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους (στην περιοχή σου) θα μεταφερθειτε στην Vodafone στην ημερομηνία που έχουν ορίσει ανά περιοχή, με ένα πρόγραμμα παρόμοιο με το δικό σας και με την ίδια τιμή. Δεν θα γίνει αλλαγή της δεσμευσης, στην ίδια ημερομηνία θα λήγει το συμβόλαιο σας.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Την Παρασκευή 10-1-2020 πετάχτηκα για λίγο έξω ξεχνώντας το κινητό μου στο σπίτι, όταν γύρισα βρήκα μια αναπάντητη κλήση από το 2155553553, βάζοντας το νούμερο στο google βλέπω πως είναι από την "αγαπημένη" μας vodafone (πρώην cyta δηλαδή). Το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 31 Μάη, τι πρόταση να ήθελαν να μου κάνουν άραγε τα γίδια, για υποχρεωτική αναβάθμιση διάβαζα στην αναζήτηση στο goole, δείτε μια ανάρτηση ενός.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !! ΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ VODAFONE ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ «ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ CYTA ΣΤΗ VODAFONE» ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΗΔΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΩΝ.
> 
> ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ Μ@ΛΑΚΕΣ – 1 ΣΤΟΥΣ 10 ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ.
> 
> Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΩ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ, ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ 2 ΕΤΩΝ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΕΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ.
> 
> ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΓΟΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr/ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...omplaints.html
> ...


Μήπως ήθελαν να σε ρωτήσουν να σου αναβαθμίσουν την ταχύτητα σε VDSL, με λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω; Χλωμό το βλέπω να παίξει τέτοια απάτη με έξτρα κόστος, χωρίς να σου δώσουν τίποτα έξτρα και χωρίς επίσημη ανακοίνωση...

----------


## costa

> ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΑΣ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΩΝ.



σιγα μην βάλουμε και την CIA να παρακολουθεί τα τηλέφωνα δεν ειναι ανάγκη αφου δεν ξερεις τι σε ήθελαν να γράφεις εικασίες , εμενα στο τελευταίο λογαριασμό ειχε και χαρτι που με ενημέρωναν οτι η μετάβαση για τον αριθμό μου θα γινει στις 10/2 και οτι δεν θα αλλαξει κατι στην χρεοση αν και ημουν με αορίστου χρόνου στην cyta

----------


## griniaris

> Την Παρασκευή 10-1-2020 πετάχτηκα για λίγο έξω ξεχνώντας το κινητό μου στο σπίτι, όταν γύρισα *βρήκα μια αναπάντητη κλήση* από το 2155553553, βάζοντας το νούμερο στο google βλέπω πως είναι από την "αγαπημένη" μας vodafone (πρώην cyta δηλαδή). Το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 31 Μάη, τι πρόταση να ήθελαν να μου κάνουν άραγε τα γίδια, για υποχρεωτική αναβάθμιση διάβαζα στην αναζήτηση στο goole, δείτε μια ανάρτηση ενός.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !! ΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ VODAFONE ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ «ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ CYTA ΣΤΗ VODAFONE» ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΗΔΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΩΝ.
> 
> ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ Μ@ΛΑΚΕΣ – 1 ΣΤΟΥΣ 10 ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΦΕΛΟΣ.
> 
> *Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ* ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΩ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ, ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΛΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ 2 ΕΤΩΝ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΕΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΗ.
> 
> ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ, ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΓΟΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr/ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...omplaints.html
> ...


Η απαντηση σου που αναφερεται ??  Εφοσον γραφεις οτι δεν μιλησες μαζι τους? 

Υποθετικα ολα αυτα?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Η απαντηση σου που γραφει που ήταν ??  Εφοσον γραφεις οτι δεν μιλησες μαζι τους? 
> 
> Υποθετικα ολα αυτα?


Το σχόλιο ενός άλλου έχει βάλει.  :Razz:

----------


## griniaris

> Το σχόλιο ενός άλλου έχει βάλει.


Α. δεν το καταλαβα.  :Razz:

----------


## terko

> σιγα μην βάλουμε και την CIA να παρακολουθεί τα τηλέφωνα δεν ειναι ανάγκη αφου δεν ξερεις τι σε ήθελαν να γράφεις εικασίες , εμενα στο τελευταίο λογαριασμό ειχε και χαρτι που με ενημέρωναν οτι η μετάβαση για τον αριθμό μου θα γινει στις 10/2 και οτι δεν θα αλλαξει κατι στην χρεοση αν και ημουν με αορίστου χρόνου στην cyta


ΕΛΕΟΣ ΒΡΕΕΕ.

Διάβασε πρώτα το κείμενο και μετά σχολίασε.

----------


## manospcistas

Σε χωριό της Κρήτης με γραμμή VDSL 50 από Αστικό Κέντρο, ξεκινά η μετάβαση από το δίκτυο της Cyta σε αυτό της Vodafone. 
Η Vodafone αποφάσισε...να *καταργήσει* εντελώς τις VDSL κάρτες, και μας προτείνει *υποβάθμιση* στα 24Mbps με νέο συμβόλαιο.

Ποιος να μου το 'λεγε ότι το 2012 θα 'μασταν από τους τυχερούς που στην άκρη του θεού είχαμε VDSL 50άρι, και τώρα μπήκαμε στο 2020 και ήρθανε να μας το πάρουν πίσω.
Ζήτησα το νοσταλγημένο Pirelli για νέο εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν ήξεραν ούτε τι είναι  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σε χωριό της Κρήτης με γραμμή VDSL 50 από Αστικό Κέντρο, ξεκινά η μετάβαση από το δίκτυο της Cyta σε αυτό της Vodafone. 
> Η Vodafone αποφάσισε...να *καταργήσει* εντελώς τις VDSL κάρτες, και μας προτείνει *υποβάθμιση* στα 24Mbps με νέο συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Ποιος να μου το 'λεγε ότι το 2012 θα 'μασταν από τους τυχερούς που στην άκρη του θεού είχαμε VDSL 50άρι, και τώρα μπήκαμε στο 2020 και ήρθανε να μας το πάρουν πίσω.
> Ζήτησα το νοσταλγημένο Pirelli για νέο εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν ήξεραν ούτε τι είναι


Και το έως 24 πόσο θα πιάνει ?
Και στο κέντρο της Νέας Σμύρνης τα ίδια.
Απρίλιο λήγει το συμβόλαιο, καιρός για cosmote
Wind kai voda δίνουν έως 24, η cosmote vdsl 50

----------


## manospcistas

Τώρα έχω 50/10 συγχρονισμό και 75 attainable. Γειτονική γραμμή που είναι ADSL πιάνει 17Mbps...κλάμα. (το upload άστο, 9Mbps λιγότερα, σιγά)

Καλός ο COSMOTE αλλά φοβάμαι την τιμή που θα ζητήσουν για 50άρι/απεριόριστα σταθ/3 ώρες κιν που έχουμε τώρα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τώρα έχω 50/10 συγχρονισμό και 75 attainable. Γειτονική γραμμή που είναι ADSL πιάνει 17Mbps...κλάμα. (το upload άστο,* 9Mbps λιγότερα, σιγά*)
> 
> Καλός ο COSMOTE αλλά φοβάμαι την τιμή που θα ζητήσουν για 50άρι/απεριόριστα σταθ/3 ώρες κιν που έχουμε τώρα.


Φοβούνται τα παλικάρια ωρέ ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε χωριό της Κρήτης με γραμμή VDSL 50 από Αστικό Κέντρο, ξεκινά η μετάβαση από το δίκτυο της Cyta σε αυτό της Vodafone. 
> Η Vodafone αποφάσισε...να *καταργήσει* εντελώς τις VDSL κάρτες, και μας προτείνει *υποβάθμιση* στα 24Mbps με νέο συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Ποιος να μου το 'λεγε ότι το 2012 θα 'μασταν από τους τυχερούς που στην άκρη του θεού είχαμε VDSL 50άρι, και τώρα μπήκαμε στο 2020 και ήρθανε να μας το πάρουν πίσω.
> Ζήτησα το νοσταλγημένο Pirelli για νέο εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν ήξεραν ούτε τι είναι


Το συμβόλαιο πότε έληγε; 
Κάλυψη vdsl δεν έχει η βόντα εκεί; 
Τι θυμήθηκες και εσύ τώρα με το ζαντολάστιχο.. Η cyta τα έδινε αυτά ως Adb, η hol σαν netfaster, pirelli ήταν πιο παλιά.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση άλλος πάροχος/πακέτα/προσφορές δεν υπάρχουν;

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα έχω 50/10 συγχρονισμό και 75 attainable. Γειτονική γραμμή που είναι ADSL πιάνει 17Mbps...κλάμα. (το upload άστο, 9Mbps λιγότερα, σιγά)
> 
> Καλός ο COSMOTE αλλά φοβάμαι την τιμή που θα ζητήσουν για 50άρι/απεριόριστα σταθ/3 ώρες κιν που έχουμε τώρα.


Το 50/10 το καταργούν σιγά σιγά.. Το πάνε σε 50/5.. 
Μεσοτοιχία με το α.κ είσαι; Καλή ταχύτητα πιάνεις..

----------


## manospcistas

Το συμβόλαιο ανανεώθηκε (ναι ανανεώθηκε) αρχές Δεκέμβρη 2019 ως πρώην πελάτης Cyta, καθαρά συστημική αλλαγή χωρίς καμία ενόχληση.

Κάλυψη δεν είχε ποτέ η Vodafone στην περιοχή και δε θα κρατήσει την VDSL κάλυψη που μέχρι και σήμερα δίνει το DSLAM της Cyta.
Μοναδικός πάροχος στην περιοχή ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## griniaris

> Το συμβόλαιο ανανεώθηκε (ναι ανανεώθηκε) αρχές Δεκέμβρη 2019 ως πρώην πελάτης Cyta, καθαρά συστημική αλλαγή χωρίς καμία ενόχληση.


Επικοινωνησαν μαζι σου ειτε τηλεφωνικα ειτε ηλεκτρονικα? Για να γινει ανανεωση πρεπει να υπαρχει ηχογραφημενη κληση αναλυτικα τι ανανεωνεται.Αλλιως υπογεγραμενο συμβολαιο.

Μηπως εννοεις οτι συνεχιζει με την ιδια τιμη και ας εληξε η δεσμευση?  

γιατι και εμενα εληξε και παρολο που πηραν τους εχω στον "παγο" μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω. και ηρθαν κανονικα οι επομενοι 2 λογαριασμοι με την ιδια τιμη (17,84€ ) χωρις ανανεωση.

----------


## manospcistas

Ήξερα ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο 04/12/2019, κάλεσα εγώ για επιβεβαίωση, μου είπαν να ανανεώσουμε στην ίδια τιμή αλλιώς ο επόμενος λογαριασμός να έρθει αυξημένος, και έτσι θεωρητικά ανανεώθηκε.
Πολύ πιθανόν να λέγανε μούφες και απλά να μην γίνεται κάποια ανανέωση, και να είναι το ίδιο με την περίπτωσή σου. Πάντως και μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή η τιμή είναι ίδια όπως και όλες οι παροχές.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το συμβόλαιο ανανεώθηκε (ναι ανανεώθηκε) αρχές Δεκέμβρη 2019 ως πρώην πελάτης Cyta, καθαρά συστημική αλλαγή χωρίς καμία ενόχληση.
> 
> Κάλυψη δεν είχε ποτέ η Vodafone στην περιοχή και δε θα κρατήσει την VDSL κάλυψη που μέχρι και σήμερα δίνει το DSLAM της Cyta.
> Μοναδικός πάροχος στην περιοχή ο ΟΤΕ.


Δύσκολα τα πράγματα φίλε.. 
Κοίτα να πετύχεις κάποιο καλό πακέτο στον οτε τότε.. Καμπίνες vdsl έχουν βάλει εκεί καθόλου; 
Πάντως δε τη βλέπω καλά τη βόντα.. Τι σκέφτονται με τη κατάργηση του vdsl; Μήπως νοίκιαζαν πόρτες από dslam του οτε;  :Thinking:  
Σε κάθε περίπτωση νομίζω μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως, αφού σου κάνουν τόσο μεγάλη αλλαγή - υποβάθμιση..

----------


## NexTiN

> Σε χωριό της Κρήτης με γραμμή VDSL 50 από Αστικό Κέντρο, ξεκινά η μετάβαση από το δίκτυο της Cyta σε αυτό της Vodafone. 
> Η Vodafone αποφάσισε...να *καταργήσει* εντελώς τις VDSL κάρτες, και μας προτείνει *υποβάθμιση* στα 24Mbps με νέο συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Ποιος να μου το 'λεγε ότι το 2012 θα 'μασταν από τους τυχερούς που στην άκρη του θεού είχαμε VDSL 50άρι, και τώρα μπήκαμε στο 2020 και ήρθανε να μας το πάρουν πίσω.
> Ζήτησα το νοσταλγημένο Pirelli για νέο εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν ήξεραν ούτε τι είναι


Δυστυχώς είσαι από τους άτυχους διότι η Κρήτη (και κανά 2 ακόμη περιοχές) έπαιζε με MSAN της Ericsson, τα οποία αναγκάζεται η Voda να αντικαταστήσει, για να είναι συμβατά με το δίκτυο της. Στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές που η Cyta έπαιζε με Alcatel δεν πειράχτηκαν τα VDSL από A/K μιας και τα Alcatel είναι συμβατά και παρέμειναν...

----------


## manospcistas

*@NexTiN* σ' ευχαριστώ, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω. Θεωρείς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δοθεί στο μέλλον ξανά VDSL, ή δεν τους καίει και πολύ; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι πελάτες (καμιά 20αριά) που έχουν VDSL, και θα τους ρίξουν όλους στο ADSL και σε μικρότερο πακέτο, ενώ θα μπορούσε να πέσει μια VDSL κάρτα και για μας.

*@GregoirX23* μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, είπαν κάτι για 35 ευρώ και κάπου εκεί το κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει εδώ και ένα χρόνο καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά είμαι 50 μέτρα από το Α/Κ οπότε καμία διαφορά. 
Δυστυχώς η περιοχή δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο Rural, ούτε και πρόκειται να δούμε FTTH ποτέ στο χωριουδάκι. Ή τα σκας στον ΟΤΕ για ένα τίμιο 50άρι, είτε ADSL μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος...

Τελευταίο φοβερό πως η Voda δε δίνει VDSL *ούτε* σε όσους έχουν καμπίνα ΟΤΕ στο χωριό, και υπάρχουν πολλοί που στα 3-4 χιλιόμετρα οριακά συγχρονίζουν. Δε τα μαζεύανε καλά καλά τα μηχανήματα; Πιο πολύ το ρεύμα τους ρε παιδιά  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *@NexTiN* σ' ευχαριστώ, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω. Θεωρείς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δοθεί στο μέλλον ξανά VDSL, ή δεν τους καίει και πολύ; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι πελάτες (καμιά 20αριά) που έχουν VDSL, και θα τους ρίξουν όλους στο ADSL και σε μικρότερο πακέτο, ενώ θα μπορούσε να πέσει μια VDSL κάρτα και για μας.
> 
> *@GregoirX23* μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, είπαν κάτι για 35 ευρώ και κάπου εκεί το κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει εδώ και ένα χρόνο καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά είμαι 50 μέτρα από το Α/Κ οπότε καμία διαφορά. 
> Δυστυχώς η περιοχή δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο Rural, ούτε και πρόκειται να δούμε FTTH ποτέ στο χωριουδάκι. Ή τα σκας στον ΟΤΕ για ένα τίμιο 50άρι, είτε ADSL μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος...
> 
> Τελευταίο φοβερό πως η Voda δε δίνει VDSL *ούτε* σε όσους έχουν καμπίνα ΟΤΕ στο χωριό, και υπάρχουν πολλοί που στα 3-4 χιλιόμετρα οριακά συγχρονίζουν. Δε τα μαζεύανε καλά καλά τα μηχανήματα; Πιο πολύ το ρεύμα τους ρε παιδιά


Aπελπισία ..
Παίζει να βάλετε 50άρα ή 100άρα, 2-3 μαζί και να την μοιράζεστε με wifi, θα βοηθήσει κι ο denisun στο σετάρισμα του mikrotik
Oiυπόλοιποι θα βοηθήσουμε στο σετάρισμα ubiquiti

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *@NexTiN* σ' ευχαριστώ, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω. Θεωρείς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δοθεί στο μέλλον ξανά VDSL, ή δεν τους καίει και πολύ; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι πελάτες (καμιά 20αριά) που έχουν VDSL, και θα τους ρίξουν όλους στο ADSL και σε μικρότερο πακέτο, ενώ θα μπορούσε να πέσει μια VDSL κάρτα και για μας.
> 
> *@GregoirX23* μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, είπαν κάτι για 35 ευρώ και κάπου εκεί το κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει εδώ και ένα χρόνο καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά είμαι 50 μέτρα από το Α/Κ οπότε καμία διαφορά. 
> Δυστυχώς η περιοχή δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο Rural, ούτε και πρόκειται να δούμε FTTH ποτέ στο χωριουδάκι. Ή τα σκας στον ΟΤΕ για ένα τίμιο 50άρι, είτε ADSL μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος...
> 
> Τελευταίο φοβερό πως η Voda δε δίνει VDSL *ούτε* σε όσους έχουν καμπίνα ΟΤΕ στο χωριό, και υπάρχουν πολλοί που στα 3-4 χιλιόμετρα οριακά συγχρονίζουν. Δε τα μαζεύανε καλά καλά τα μηχανήματα; Πιο πολύ το ρεύμα τους ρε παιδιά


Εδώ στην Καλαμάτα η WIND δίνει 200 Mbps από δικές της καμπίνες και η Vodafone δίνει... ADSL!!  :Laughing:  ΟΤΕ και Nova παίζουν κανονικά με καμπίνες WIND...

----------


## GregoirX23

> *@NexTiN* σ' ευχαριστώ, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω. Θεωρείς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δοθεί στο μέλλον ξανά VDSL, ή δεν τους καίει και πολύ; Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι πελάτες (καμιά 20αριά) που έχουν VDSL, και θα τους ρίξουν όλους στο ADSL και σε μικρότερο πακέτο, ενώ θα μπορούσε να πέσει μια VDSL κάρτα και για μας.
> 
> *@GregoirX23* μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, είπαν κάτι για 35 ευρώ και κάπου εκεί το κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο. Στην περιοχή έχει βάλει εδώ και ένα χρόνο καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά είμαι 50 μέτρα από το Α/Κ οπότε καμία διαφορά. 
> Δυστυχώς η περιοχή δεν μπήκε ποτέ στο Rural, ούτε και πρόκειται να δούμε FTTH ποτέ στο χωριουδάκι. Ή τα σκας στον ΟΤΕ για ένα τίμιο 50άρι, είτε ADSL μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος...
> 
> Τελευταίο φοβερό πως η Voda δε δίνει VDSL *ούτε* σε όσους έχουν καμπίνα ΟΤΕ στο χωριό, και υπάρχουν πολλοί που στα 3-4 χιλιόμετρα οριακά συγχρονίζουν. Δε τα μαζεύανε καλά καλά τα μηχανήματα; Πιο πολύ το ρεύμα τους ρε παιδιά


Πόσο έδινες τώρα στη ψύτα πλέον βόδα; Τι παροχές είχες;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ στην Καλαμάτα η WIND δίνει 200 Mbps από δικές της καμπίνες και η Vodafone δίνει... ADSL!!  ΟΤΕ και Nova παίζουν κανονικά με καμπίνες WIND...


Ορισμένα από τα ευτράπελα είναι αυτά... Δυστυχώς...

----------


## manospcistas

> Πόσο έδινες τώρα στη ψύτα πλέον βόδα; Τι παροχές είχες;


VDSL 50, Απεριόριστα σταθερά, 3 ώρες κινητά -> 26,50




> Εδώ στην Καλαμάτα η WIND δίνει 200 Mbps από δικές της καμπίνες και η Vodafone δίνει... ADSL!!  ΟΤΕ και Nova παίζουν κανονικά με καμπίνες WIND...


Λίγο να ενδιέφερε τους αρμόδιους και λίγο να είχαν ένα αξιοπρεπές customare care, και με την πρώτη αναφορά συνδρομητή ότι "οι άλλοι δίνουν κι εσείς όχι" το πρόβλημα της διαθεσιμότητας είχε λυθεί σε λίγες ώρες. Αμ δε.

Καλλιθέα Αττικής σχεδόν δύο χρόνια Vectoring από Wind, η Vodafone δεν είχε ιδέα, και φεύγανε εννοείται ένας ένας από την Vodafone για να δουν επιτέλους άσπρη μέρα. Ε ναι, μετά θα το κλείσεις το μαγαζάκι.

----------


## GregoirX23

> VDSL 50, Απεριόριστα σταθερά, 3 ώρες κινητά -> 26,50
> 
> 
> 
> Λίγο να ενδιέφερε τους αρμόδιους και λίγο να είχαν ένα αξιοπρεπές customare care, και με την πρώτη αναφορά συνδρομητή ότι "οι άλλοι δίνουν κι εσείς όχι" το πρόβλημα της διαθεσιμότητας είχε λυθεί σε λίγες ώρες. Αμ δε.
> 
> Καλλιθέα Αττικής σχεδόν δύο χρόνια Vectoring από Wind, η Vodafone δεν είχε ιδέα, και φεύγανε εννοείται ένας ένας από την Vodafone για να δουν επιτέλους άσπρη μέρα. Ε ναι, μετά θα το κλείσεις το μαγαζάκι.


Πολύ καλή τιμή.. Σε οτε πολύ δύσκολα για κάτι ανάλογο.. 30αρι+ :Thumb down:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβα γιατι εξαγορασε η Vodafone την CYTA... Ποτε δεν αισθάνθηκα πελατης της Vodafone. Ουτε προσφορα για ανανεωση ουτε τιποτα, μου ακριβηναν και το παγιο, η ταχυτατα ανεβαικατεβαινε... Οποτε πηγα σε Vodafone να κανω την γραμμη 50αρα και αν καταλαβα καλα δεν θεωρειται αναβαθμιση αλλα φορητοτητα!! Περα απο τις πανακριβες τιμες (πιο ακριβες και απο Κοσμοτε!!) ειπα για διαθεσιμοτητα δικτυου, ειχε διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα δεν ειχε θυρες! Λεω ποτε θα βρεθει θυρα? Μπορει και ποτε μου λεει! Εφυγα σκαστος και εκανα αιτηση σε Γερμανο και διαθεσιμοτητα και θυρες και δυο βδομαδες μετα συνδεθηκα. Το κορυφαιο ειναι μολις εκανα αιτηση μουρλαθηκαν να ερχονται κλησεις απο ενα 215 και ενω η Vodafone ειχε το κινητο μου για αντιπροσφορα, αυτοι επαιρναν εργασιμες ωρες στο σταθερο... Γκουγκλαρω το τηλεφωνο, εξυπηρετηση πελατων CYTA!!! Τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## Manolis_karas

Έχουν έρθει μερικά SMS από Vodafone σχετικά με αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων; των γραμμών; στην περιοχή μου, μάλλον αν έχω καταλάβει καλά θα ενοποιηθούν τα συστήματα Cyta και Vodafone;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχουν έρθει μερικά SMS από Vodafone σχετικά με αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων; των γραμμών; στην περιοχή μου, μάλλον αν έχω καταλάβει καλά θα ενοποιηθούν τα συστήματα Cyta και Vodafone;


Εδώ με ψύτα  :Smile: , δεν έχει έρθει τπτ... 
Μάλλον αφορά μόνο τη περιοχή σου..

----------


## costa

μου ειχε έρθει χαρτι τον προηγούμενο μηνα μαζι με το λογαριασμό που με ενημέρωνε οτι στις 10/2 θα μου γινει μεταβαση στην voda και να εχω ενεργό το ρουτερ εκεινη την μερα , απο το τοπικό κατάστημα μου ειπαν οτι θα παρω και καινούριο ρουτερ αλλα μεχρι τωρα τιποτα

----------


## manospcistas

Αν δεν έχεις το H267N, κάνε οπωσδήποτε τηλέφωνο στο 13788 για να το δρομολογήσουν, για να μη μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Στη δική μου περίπτωση τους είχε ξεφύγει εντελώς ο εξοπλισμός και μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα, τον παρέλαβα μια μέρα πριν την αλλαγή.

----------


## costa

> Αν δεν έχεις το H267N, κάνε οπωσδήποτε τηλέφωνο στο 13788 για να το δρομολογήσουν, για να μη μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Στη δική μου περίπτωση τους είχε ξεφύγει εντελώς ο εξοπλισμός και μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα, τον παρέλαβα μια μέρα πριν την αλλαγή.


αυτό εχω

----------


## manospcistas

Είναι συμβατό, δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι. Πιθανό να μην τηρηθεί η ημερομηνία, εμένα ήταν για σήμερα και πήγε για Παρασκευή.

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Εδώ με ψύτα , δεν έχει έρθει τπτ... 
> Μάλλον αφορά μόνο τη περιοχή σου..


Ναι μάλλον κάνουν την αλλαγή περιοχή - περιοχή.

----------


## paanos

Με φορητότητα περνάνε σταδιακά τους πελάτες στην Vodafone.

----------


## Godian

> Με φορητότητα περνάνε σταδιακά τους πελάτες στην Vodafone.


Αλλάζει τίποτα η απλά όλα είναι ίδια ξανά;;

----------


## NexTiN

> Αλλάζει τίποτα η απλά όλα είναι ίδια ξανά;;


Τα ίδια, ίσως να ανέβει λίγο ο συγχρονισμός λόγω διαφορετικού configuration στα προφίλ. Στην ουσία είναι "εσωτερική" φορητότητα και απλά το DSLAM της Cyta περνάει στο δίκτυο κορμού της Voda. Εκτός αν πριν την μετάβαση ή "αναβάθμιση" όπως έχει ονομαστεί στις επιστολές, αλλάξεις πακέτο και πάρεις VDSL πάνω από καμπίνα όπου εκεί γίνεται κανονική φορητότητα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τα ίδια, *ίσως να ανέβει λίγο ο συγχρονισμός λόγω διαφορετικού configuration στα προφίλ*. Στην ουσία είναι "εσωτερική" φορητότητα και απλά το DSLAM της Cyta περνάει στο δίκτυο κορμού της Voda. Εκτός αν πριν την μετάβαση ή "αναβάθμιση" όπως έχει ονομαστεί στις επιστολές, αλλάξεις πακέτο και πάρεις VDSL πάνω από καμπίνα όπου εκεί γίνεται κανονική φορητότητα...


Από που προκύπτει ο λίγο μεγαλύτερος συγχρονισμός; 
Η βόντα έχει default snr 11~9, κ η ψύτα κυμαινόμενο 7-8.. Μόνο αν το ζητήσεις δίνουν 6αρι με ολίγον ζόρυ μεν.. 
Χώρια που τα globespan dslam της βόντα είχαν θέμα με χαμηλά upload, πράγμα που δεν εμφανιζόταν ιδιαίτερα στα infineon της ψύτας.. 
Δεν θα έλεγα ότι τίθεται κάποια σημαντική αλλαγή στους συγχρονισμούς.. Κ ο χαλκός ίδιος είναι.. Η όποια αλλαγή έχει να κάνει με τα dslam/routers που δίνουν.. Αλλά μιας και συνήθως δίνουν ζτε η technicolor, και τα dslam τους κλειδώνουν καλά σε σύγκριση με τα broadcom του οτε (τα οποία είναι μεν πιο σταθερά), νομίζω δεν θα υπάρξει σημαντική αλλαγή.. 

Το vdsl τώρα, όπως λες είναι άλλο θέμα, εντελώς..  
Και η δρομολόγηση το ίδιο.. Άλλο θέμα, καθώς με την κατάργηση της ψύτας μπορεί να μειωθεί ελάχιστα το ping, λιγότερα hop..

----------


## NexTiN

Επειδή το έχω δει από κοντά, οι περισσότεροι πελάτες σε Alcatel ακόμη και με default 9dB SNR πήρανε 1Mbit - 2Mbit πάνω. Και δουλεύουν κανονικά και με 6dB απλά θα στο βάλουν πιο δύσκολα...

----------


## Godian

Εγώ είμαι με 8 snr fast path 17.3 θόρυβο γραμμής και κλειδώνω 11.400

----------


## manospcistas

Α̶ν̶α̶β̶α̶θ̶μ̶ι̶σ̶τ̶ή̶κ̶α̶μ̶ε̶ ...εεε, συγγνώμη, υποβαθμιστήκαμε κι εμείς.
Από Cyta VDSL 50/10 σε Vodafone 24/1, γιατί...έτσι, δε θα σας ρωτήσουμε κιόλας.

Παρά την πίκρα, είναι νούμερα που σίγουρα δεν είχα δει ποτέ ούτε με ADSL, και επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενα του *@NexTiN*



Διακοπή υπηρεσιών 6.38 π.μ. με περίπου 11:30, κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά ένα factory reset στο ρούτερ. Κι ας ελπίσουμε ξανά σε ένα θαύμα...

----------


## NexTiN

> Α̶ν̶α̶β̶α̶θ̶μ̶ι̶σ̶τ̶ή̶κ̶α̶μ̶ε̶ ...εεε, συγγνώμη, υποβαθμιστήκαμε κι εμείς.
> Από Cyta VDSL 50/10 σε Vodafone 24/1, γιατί...έτσι, δε θα σας ρωτήσουμε κιόλας.
> 
> Παρά την πίκρα, είναι νούμερα που σίγουρα δεν είχα δει ποτέ ούτε με ADSL, και επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενα του *@NexTiN*
> 
> 
> 
> Διακοπή υπηρεσιών 6.38 π.μ. με περίπου 11:30, κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά ένα factory reset στο ρούτερ. Κι ας ελπίσουμε ξανά σε ένα θαύμα...


Κρίμα για το VDSL, μεγειές για το ADSL. Με SNR 6dB θα τερματίσεις...

----------


## manospcistas

Ευχαριστώ! Μπήκε fastpath και SNR 6dB, και βλέπω* 23963*kbps sync. Ντάξει, πετάμε.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Α̶ν̶α̶β̶α̶θ̶μ̶ι̶σ̶τ̶ή̶κ̶α̶μ̶ε̶ ...εεε, συγγνώμη, υποβαθμιστήκαμε κι εμείς.
> Από Cyta VDSL 50/10 σε Vodafone 24/1, γιατί...έτσι, δε θα σας ρωτήσουμε κιόλας.
> 
> Παρά την πίκρα, είναι νούμερα που σίγουρα δεν είχα δει ποτέ ούτε με ADSL, και επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενα του *@NexTiN*
> 
> 
> 
> Διακοπή υπηρεσιών 6.38 π.μ. με περίπου 11:30, κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά ένα factory reset στο ρούτερ. Κι ας ελπίσουμε ξανά σε ένα θαύμα...


Ίσως έγινε κάτι σαν "φορητότητα" και αργότερα η Vodafone να σε γυρίσει σε 50άρι προφίλ...

----------


## SkyNet

Γιατί η υποβάθμιση;

----------


## manospcistas

Μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή υπήρχε το DSLAM της Cyta, το οποίο από το 2012 είχε VDSL κάρτες και μου έδινε 50Mbps down / 10Mbps up.

Ενόψει της ενοποίησης της με τη Vodafone, ήρθαν σήμερα για να αλλάξουν το DSLAM και να περάσει πλέον η περιοχή στο δίκτυο της Vodafone.

Για λόγο που κανείς δεν έχει καταλάβει, το νέο DSLAM παρέχει μόνο ADSL, οπότε και μας υποβάθμισαν στα 24Mbps.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή υπήρχε το DSLAM της Cyta, το οποίο από το 2012 είχε VDSL κάρτες και μου έδινε 50Mbps down / 10Mbps up.
> 
> Ενόψει της ενοποίησης της με τη Vodafone, ήρθαν σήμερα για να αλλάξουν το DSLAM και να περάσει πλέον η περιοχή στο δίκτυο της Vodafone.
> 
> Για λόγο που κανείς δεν έχει καταλάβει, το νέο DSLAM παρέχει μόνο ADSL, οπότε και μας υποβάθμισαν στα 24Mbps.


Downstream Attenuation [0];; μέσα στο σπίτι είναι η καμπίνα;;

----------


## manospcistas

Είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, δε νομίζω η καλωδιακή απόσταση να είναι πάνω από 70-80 μέτρα αν υπολογίσουμε καφάο και προέκταση από είσοδο, αλλά πιστεύω πως σίγουρα μετράει λάθος  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Είναι ακριβώς απέναντι, δε νομίζω η καλωδιακή απόσταση να είναι πάνω από 70-80 μέτρα αν υπολογίσουμε καφάο και προέκταση από είσοδο, αλλά πιστεύω πως σίγουρα μετράει λάθος


Αν είναι τόσο μακριά τότε είναι λάθος, σε φίλο που είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από μικρό δρόμο(6 μέτρα) και με τον κατανεμητή πάνω στον τοίχο του και ισόγειο(3~4 μέτρα από το δικό του πεζοδρόμιο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή και άλλα 6 μέτρα να πάει στην πρίζα) δείχνει 0.6 σε 100αρα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επειδή το έχω δει από κοντά, οι περισσότεροι πελάτες σε Alcatel ακόμη και με default 9dB SNR πήρανε 1Mbit - 2Mbit πάνω. Και δουλεύουν κανονικά και με 6dB απλά θα στο βάλουν πιο δύσκολα...


Στην αλλαγή αυτή πάντως, κ για την υψηλότερη ταχύτητα στο adsl, θεωρώ ότι δεν έπαιξε ρόλο ούτε το dslam της βόδα, ούτε το προφίλ θα έλεγα, απλά μάλλον η γραμμή αυτή είναι κοντά στο dslam και σε αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή.. Δλδ λιγότερο crosstalk..  Ήδη έδειχνε καλά κ σε vdsl.. Και γενικά όπως ανέφερα και πριν τα dslam με globespan & infineon chipset κλειδώνουν λίγο ψηλότερα από τα broadcom π.χ.. Αναφέρομαι στο chipset της κάρτας περισσότερο και όχι στον κατασκευαστή του dslam.. 




> Downstream Attenuation [0];; μέσα στο σπίτι είναι η καμπίνα;;


Ας τεστάρει κ με άλλο ρούτερ αν έχει, να δούμε.. Για επαλήθευση.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή υπήρχε το DSLAM της Cyta, το οποίο από το 2012 είχε VDSL κάρτες και μου έδινε 50Mbps down / 10Mbps up.
> 
> Ενόψει της ενοποίησης της με τη Vodafone, ήρθαν σήμερα για να αλλάξουν το DSLAM και να περάσει πλέον η περιοχή στο δίκτυο της Vodafone.
> 
> Για λόγο που κανείς δεν έχει καταλάβει, το νέο DSLAM παρέχει μόνο ADSL, οπότε και μας υποβάθμισαν στα 24Mbps.


Αν θες παραπάνω up ~2Μ, ζήτα annex-m, δίνουν δωρεάν..ελπίζω ακόμα, έχεις καλές πιθανότητες μιας κ δεν έχεις μεγάλο attenuation, αλλά να ξέρεις θα πέσει το down κανα 2-3Μ.. Για να το αντισταθμίσεις αυτό, πες να σου αφήσουν ενεργές κ τις 2 επιλογές για annex-a 24/1 κ για το annex-m 24/2, για να μπορείς να επιλέγεις μεγαλύτερο up η down όποτε θες και αν γίνεται να αφήσουν κ τα 2 ενεργά.. Και πάντα με snr6 σε περίπτωση που με τις αλλαγές στα προφίλ τύχει να ανέβει.. Για δοκίμασε το αν θες..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μέχρι τώρα στην περιοχή υπήρχε το DSLAM της Cyta, το οποίο από το 2012 είχε VDSL κάρτες και μου έδινε 50Mbps down / 10Mbps up.
> 
> Ενόψει της ενοποίησης της με τη Vodafone, ήρθαν σήμερα για να αλλάξουν το DSLAM και να περάσει πλέον η περιοχή στο δίκτυο της Vodafone.
> 
> Για λόγο που κανείς δεν έχει καταλάβει, το νέο DSLAM παρέχει μόνο ADSL, οπότε και μας υποβάθμισαν στα 24Mbps.


Τώρα διάβασα προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου. Ο συγχρονισμός του ADSL παραπέμπει σε καμπίνα, από πριν που το κοίταζα (εκτός κι αν μένεις μέσα σε Αστικό Κέντρο.  :Razz:  ) γι' αυτό έλεγα περίμενε μήπως σου αλλάξουν το προφίλ. Απαράδεκτο πάντως να μην μπορεί να δώσει VDSL η Vodafone...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τώρα διάβασα προηγούμενα μηνύματά σου. Ο συγχρονισμός του ADSL παραπέμπει σε καμπίνα, από πριν που το κοίταζα (εκτός κι αν μένεις μέσα σε Αστικό Κέντρο.  ) γι' αυτό έλεγα περίμενε μήπως σου αλλάξουν το προφίλ. Απαράδεκτο πάντως να μην μπορεί να δώσει VDSL η Vodafone...


Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα βλέπαμε αν του έχουν αλλάξει τη πόρτα η απλά προφίλ, αν στα στατιστικά φαινόταν ο vendor.. Αν δεν ήταν ο ίδιος vendor πάλι βέβαια.. Που είναι εκείνες οι εποχές που με το dmt έβλεπες μέχρι κ το fw που φόραγε η κάρτα.. Τώρα αρχίζουν και τα κρύβουν όλα..

----------


## manospcistas

Είναι Α/Κ με συνεγκατάσταση, πραγματικά είμαι απέναντι, και υποψιάζομαι ότι ξηλώσαν όλο το DSLAM και σίγουρα μπήκαν διαφορετικά μηχανήματα
Σίγουρα όμως και λόγω επαρχίας δεν έχει και τον τρομερό όγκο γραμμών

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είναι Α/Κ με συνεγκατάσταση, πραγματικά είμαι απέναντι, και υποψιάζομαι ότι ξηλώσαν όλο το DSLAM και σίγουρα μπήκαν διαφορετικά μηχανήματα
> Σίγουρα όμως και λόγω επαρχίας δεν έχει και τον τρομερό όγκο γραμμών


Άλλο ρούτερ για μετρήσεις παίζει η μπα; 
Το annex-m θα το ψάξεις; Τι λες;

----------


## costa

εγω ειμαι 60 μετρα σε ευθεία γραμμη, απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ σε αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχη, τωρα παιρνω 15mbps , ελεγα να παω σε vdsl30 αν μου εκαναν καλη τιμη,  αλλα αν πιάσω με την αλλαγη τα  20+ θα ειμαι μια χαρα, ίδωμεν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> εγω ειμαι 60 μετρα σε ευθεία γραμμη, απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ σε αραιοκατοικημενη περιοχη, τωρα παιρνω 15mbps , ελεγα να παω σε vdsl30 αν μου εκαναν καλη τιμη,  αλλα αν πιάσω με την αλλαγη τα  20+ θα ειμαι μια χαρα, ίδωμεν.


Τι είδους κουτί; Παλιό adsl καφάο Η νέα vdsl καμπίνα; Θέλει έρευνα για το αν όντως παίρνεις από εκεί.. Εκτός αν το ξέρεις..

----------


## costa

> Τι είδους κουτί; Παλιό adsl καφάο Η νέα vdsl καμπίνα; Θέλει έρευνα για το αν όντως παίρνεις από εκεί.. Εκτός αν το ξέρεις..


vdsl καμπίνα ειναι , μου ειχε πει τεχνικός του Οτε που ειχε ερθει σπιτι για προβλημα που εχα οτι απο εκει μπορω να παρω 100mbps απο τον Οτε , τωρα δεν ξερω αν παίρνω απο εκει βεβαια .

----------


## manospcistas

> Άλλο ρούτερ για μετρήσεις παίζει η μπα; 
> Το annex-m θα το ψάξεις; Τι λες;


Θα ζητήσω annex-m γιατί έχω και σε άλλη voda γραμμή, χαλάλι τα mbps, έχουμε περίσσεμα.
Και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλω πάνω ένα TG585 να δούμε τι παίζει.

----------


## sweet dreams

> vdsl καμπίνα ειναι , μου ειχε πει τεχνικός του Οτε που ειχε ερθει σπιτι για προβλημα που εχα οτι απο εκει μπορω να παρω 100mbps απο τον Οτε , τωρα δεν ξερω αν παίρνω απο εκει βεβαια .


Από εκεί δεν παίρνεις, διέλευση γίνεται για το Α/Κ, θα το δεις από το Downstream Attenuation.

----------


## manospcistas

*@costa* τι περιοχή; παίζει πολύ το rural γενικά.

----------


## costa

> *@costa* τι περιοχή; παίζει πολύ το rural γενικά.


Ιεραπετρα ειμαι  περιφεριακα στην πόλη, βλεπω εχω   Attenuation(Down) 22.5 dB,που μαλλον ειναι υψηλό(?)

----------


## manospcistas

Εδώ Μακρυγιαλιώτης.
Στο κέντρο όπως ίσως είδες, έχει αρχίσει ήδη το Fiber To The Home.
Στα υπόλοιπα, έχουν μπει καμπίνες VDSL εδώ και καιρό από τον ΟΤΕ, κάποιες όμως λόγω μικρών οικισμών είναι στο Rural που είναι απλά ελαφρώς διαφορετική περίπτωση.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι σε καμία απ τις περιπτώσεις, δεν γνωρίζω να έχει πάρει κάποιος VDSL της Vodafone/Cyta από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ ή OTE Rural South, γιατί φαίνεται να τα έχει κάνει σαλάτα με τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και τις διευθύνσεις.
Αν σου δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα, πας άνετα.

----------


## sweet dreams

Στα 60 μέτρα που λες ότι είσαι από την καμπίνα δεν έχεις 22.5 dB, παίρνεις από περίπου στα 1700 μέτρα.

----------


## costa

> Εδώ Μακρυγιαλιώτης.
> Στο κέντρο όπως ίσως είδες, έχει αρχίσει ήδη το Fiber To The Home.
> Στα υπόλοιπα, έχουν μπει καμπίνες VDSL εδώ και καιρό από τον ΟΤΕ, κάποιες όμως λόγω μικρών οικισμών είναι στο Rural που είναι απλά ελαφρώς διαφορετική περίπτωση.
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι σε καμία απ τις περιπτώσεις, δεν γνωρίζω να έχει πάρει κάποιος VDSL της Vodafone/Cyta από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ ή OTE Rural South, γιατί φαίνεται να τα έχει κάνει σαλάτα με τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας και τις διευθύνσεις.
> Αν σου δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα, πας άνετα.


πριν ενα χρονο απο το τοπικό κατάστημα της voda μου ειχαν πει  οτι μπορω να παρω vdsl , αλλα δεν το προχώρησα οπότε δεν ξερω αν ισχύει

----------


## manospcistas

Περιμένεις να ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά από Cyta σε Vodafone, και αν σε ενδιαφέρει το βλέπεις μετά με τη Vodafone που θα σε έχει στα συστήματά της.
Το DSLAM είναι στον παλιό ΟΤΕ/νυν ΕΛΤΑ και από εκεί παίρνεις προς το παρόν.
Καλή περίπτωση είναι και το 24Mbps του ΟΤΕ αν δεις ότι δεν τα βρίσκετε, που αν έχεις καμπίνα, το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βάλουν εκεί και να πιάνεις ακριβώς 24/1.

----------


## costa

> Περιμένεις να ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά από Cyta σε Vodafone, και αν σε ενδιαφέρει το βλέπεις μετά με τη Vodafone που θα σε έχει στα συστήματά της.
> Το DSLAM είναι στον παλιό ΟΤΕ/νυν ΕΛΤΑ και από εκεί παίρνεις προς το παρόν.
> Καλή περίπτωση είναι και το 24Mbps του ΟΤΕ αν δεις ότι δεν τα βρίσκετε, που αν έχεις καμπίνα, το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βάλουν εκεί και να πιάνεις ακριβώς 24/1.


Παντως στο χαρτι για την μεταβαση που μου ηρθε τον προηγούμενο μηνα ελεγε οτι η τιμη θα παραμείνει η ιδια (20Ε) και μάλιστα και με καποιο δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας στο σταθερό , και ειμαι και χωρίς συμβόλαιο(!) κατι που μου φάνηκε περίεργο, αν ειναι ετσι μένω όπως ειμαι προς το παρόν .

----------


## costa

Εγινε σημερα η μεταβαση , τσίμπησα 2mbps , απο 15 με cyta , 17 με voda.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγινε σημερα η μεταβαση , τσίμπησα 2mbps , απο 15 με cyta , 17 με voda.


Να είχαμε και stats, πριν/μετά να κάναμε σύγκριση.. Καλά θα ήταν..  :Smile:

----------


## Valder

Εγω ξεχασμένος στη Cyta με 24άρι τελευταίος θα κλείσω την πόρτα! :Razz: 

Δεν φαντάζομαι να παίζει καμιά προσφορούλα για φορητότητα VDSL ακόμα για μας τους παλιούς;

Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω ανέξοδα με τα παλικάρια για να μάθω, αλλά να γλυτώσω το νταβατζιλίκι της ανα κλήση/χρέωσης στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών; :Embarassed:  (τσιγκουνης ναι ξέρω)

Εδιτ: Άκυρο, βρήκα μια παπάτζα στο σαιτ τους κάτω απο τα διαθέσιμα προγράμματα, που λέει "Κάλεσέ με", δωρεαν λέει ως τις 9 το βράδυ. Για να δουμε, θα πάρουν αυριο;

----------


## manospcistas

2155013877 για Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών Πρώην Cyta

----------


## costa

μου ηρθε σημερα ο πρώτος λογαριασμος μετα τη μεταβαση στην voda , ειναι εκτος συμβολαίου 27Ε απλο adsl ,αν και στο χαρτι που μου ειχα στιλει ανεφερε οτι δεν θα ειχα αύξηση (πλήρωνα περιπου 20Ε) εκτος αν καταλαβα εγω κατι λαθος .
Αν τους ζητήσω καποια προσφορά για vdsl 30 , υπάρχει περίπτωση να παιξει λιγο πανω απο 20Ε?
Γενικα vdsl η voda απο που παίρνει ? γιατι ειμαι πολυ κοντα σε καμπίνα του Οτε......

----------


## manospcistas

Αλλάζει ο κύκλος τιμολόγησης γι' αυτό και βλέπεις διαφορά. Διάβασε τον λογαριασμό αναλυτικά

----------


## costa

> Αλλάζει ο κύκλος τιμολόγησης γι' αυτό και βλέπεις διαφορά. Διάβασε τον λογαριασμό αναλυτικά


αναφέρει πάγιο 19,11 + το φπα + φορο τηλεφωνίας βγαίνει περίπου 27Ε

----------


## paanos

Πληρώνεις τις μέρες από την μέρα σύνδεσης μέχρι την έκδοση του λογαριασμού + ένα πάγιο προκαταβολή. Στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό από την cyta θα έχει τις μέρες από την έκδοση του λογαριασμού της cyta μεχρι την μέρα μετάβασης μείον την προκαταβολή που είχες δώσει όταν έκανες την σύνδεση στην cyta.

----------


## Atheros

Στο Χαϊδάρι περιμένω την μετάβαση και αλλαγή σε vodafone από cyta στις 11-3-2020. Για να δούμε τι μεταβολές προς το καλύτερο θα υπάρξουν επί του συγχρονισμού, και θα κάνω και μια κρούση για το πόσο δίνουν το 100Mbps που πλέον είναι διαθέσιμο εδώ.........Άν δε συμφέρει το κόστος, τότε ή μένω στο adsl μέχρι να λήξει 1 χρόνο ακόμα, ή εντός διμήνου από την ημερομηνία μετάβασης στο δίκτυο vodafone, έχω δικαίωμα αποχώρησης αζημίως,.....

----------


## paanos

Αν συνδεθείς με το τμήμα διακοπών θα σου δώσουν και καλύτερη προσφορά για 100αρι, ψαξου.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Πριν περίπου ένα πήγα σε Vodafone και δεν έχω φθάσει τα 9 mbps, με τη Cyta ήμουν γύρω στα 13 mbps συνήθως και *ελάχιστες* φορές 18-19 mbps. Γείτονας με ΟΤΕ είναι συνήθως γύρω στα 20 mbps. Τι με συμβουλεύετε; Το συμβόλαιο λήγει σε ένα χρόνο περίπου.

----------


## griniaris

> Πριν περίπου ένα πήγα σε Vodafone και δεν έχω φθάσει τα 9 mbps, με τη Cyta ήμουν γύρω στα 13 mbps συνήθως και *ελάχιστες* φορές 18-19 mbps. Γείτονας με ΟΤΕ είναι συνήθως γύρω στα 20 mbps. *Τι με συμβουλεύετε;* Το συμβόλαιο λήγει σε ένα χρόνο περίπου.


Να κανεις ελεγχο της εσωτερικης σου εγκαταστασης... και να παρεις μετρηση στον κατανεμητη να δεις ποσο συγχρονιζεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πριν περίπου ένα πήγα σε Vodafone και δεν έχω φθάσει τα 9 mbps, με τη Cyta ήμουν γύρω στα 13 mbps συνήθως και *ελάχιστες* φορές 18-19 mbps. Γείτονας με ΟΤΕ είναι συνήθως γύρω στα 20 mbps. Τι με συμβουλεύετε; Το συμβόλαιο λήγει σε ένα χρόνο περίπου.


Τα διάφορα chipset του κάθε εξοπλισμού, δλδ οι συμβατότητες των δικών μας ρούτερ, με του εκάστοτε παρόχου (dslam), όπως και οι ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ η και αν σε έβαλαν σε άλλο ζεύγος, τα κάνουν αυτά καμιά φορά.. Αν βέβαια κ στο μεσοδιάστημα δεν άλλαξε κάτι στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.. 
Πάντως μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις έχεις στη ταχύτητα βλέπω.. 
Με άλλο ρούτερ πήρες μέτρηση, για δοκιμή; 
Για ανέβασε στατιστικά να δούμε.. 
Όταν λες γείτονας, πόσο κοντά γείτονας; Με adsl και αυτός; Αν είναι γνωστός σου και μπορείς να πάρεις μια printscreen και από εκεί για σύγκριση, ίσως βοηθούσε τη κατάσταση..

----------


## Manolis_karas

Ο γείτονας είναι σχεδόν απέναντι και έχει σύνδεση 24 mbps και αυτός.
Θα το βάλω στο πρόγραμμα, γιατί είναι αρκετή φασαρία να μεταφέρω το ρούτερ και το Laptop (τα καλώδια είναι πίσω από έπιπλα). Μόλις έχω νεώτερα θα το γράψω, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει η Vodafone να διορθώσει κάποια στιγμή και τις IP (σημερινή φώτο).  :onetooth:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει η Vodafone να διορθώσει κάποια στιγμή και τις IP (σημερινή φώτο). 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Λεπτομέρειες.. :Embarassed:  Με ένα trace φαίνεται από που περνάει..  :Smile: 
Πάντως θα γίνει κ αυτό σιγά σιγά όταν μεταφερθούν όλοι της cyta στη voda.. Δε θα γίνει; ε; μπα;  :Whistle:   :Embarassed:  :Smile: 
Υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα με το: panafonet, που βγάζουν μερικές ip στη κινητή.. Έμεινε κ αυτό από παλιά.. Αν και απ'ότι θυμάμαι  πρέπει να είχαν κάνει συμφωνία να παραμείνει κάπου μερικώς το panafon;  :Thinking: 
Πάντως και στη wind διάφορες ip καθώς και μερικά διάφορα άλλα γράφουν ακόμη tellas.. 
Η στη νόβα που βγαίνει forthnet;  :Thinking:  
Η στη κοτε, που καμιά φορά γράφει οτενετ.. Η στις καμπίνες/καφάο γράφει ΟΤΕ, ενώ στις εργασίες fiber γράφει cosmote.. Εδώ πάντως είναι η ίδια εταιρία, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μετράει.. 
Από που να το πιάσεις το θέμα δλδ..  :Smile:  Δεν βάζουν ένα όνομα με διάφορες παραλλαγές να τελειώνουμε..  :Cool:

----------


## paanos

Vodafone Panafon είναι η ονομασία της εταιρίας γιατί δεν ανήκει 100% στην μητρική Vodafone.
Τα hostname πολύ σπάνια τα αλλαζουν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Έχουν μείνει panafonet από την κινητή πριν 20+ χρόνια, όπως και σε άλλες εταιρίες (wind με το b-online και την tellas ή cosmote που ακόμα χρησιμοποιεί το otenet ενώ έχει καταργηθεί σαν brand).

----------


## galotzas

> Υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα με το: panafonet, που βγάζουν μερικές ip στη κινητή.. Έμεινε κ αυτό από παλιά.. Αν και απ'ότι θυμάμαι  πρέπει να είχαν κάνει συμφωνία να παραμείνει κάπου μερικώς το panafon;


Και όχι μονο στην κινητή. Vdsl 50άρα φρέσκο πρωινό. Λες και μπαινω με gprs.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Και όχι μονο στην κινητή. Vdsl 50άρα φρέσκο πρωινό. Λες και μπαινω με gprs.


Έχεις και IPv6; Δεν ήξερα ότι έδινε η VF...

----------


## galotzas

> Έχεις και IPv6; Δεν ήξερα ότι έδινε η VF...


Μου το αλλαξανε το H300s λογω ασυμβατοτητας με την καμπινα, (κολοφαρδος) και μου εστειλαν το Η267α. Οποτε το εχω ανοιξει απο την επιλογη που υπαρχει στο root menu.

----------


## lak100

μου στειλανε  περυσι το ΖΤΕ 267Ν το μετα απο την αλλαγη απο Cyta σε voda κανονικα χρησιμοποιω δικο μου ρουτερ αλλα λογω βλαβης στην γραμμη κουμπωσα της vodafone για να γινουν μετρησεις η βλαβη εγινε αλλα το ρουτερ ενω συγχρονιζε δεν αναβε το ιντερνετ. οταν μπηκα πρωτη φορα στο ρουτερ προχθες ειδα οτι εχει firmware Cyta επανω. Λογικα περυσι πυο εγινε η μεταβαση απο Cyta σε Voda επρεπε να το εχω κουμπωμενο για να παρει το firmware της Voda το οποιο φανταζομαι πελον δεν μπορει να παρει γιατι δεν ειναι πλεον στον αερα. Η voda μου ειπε οτι θα στειελει δωρεαν νεο εξοπλισμο και κραταω τον παλιο

----------


## NexTiN

Μπες στο GUI και πανε Internet -> WAN -> HSI_AD και περασε ως username: guest@adsl.gr και pass: guest. Αν σηκωσει internet, πιθανοτατα θα τραβηξει και νεο Firmware...

----------


## uncle_nontas

Παίζει με το Cyta firmware να είναι καλύτερο :-Ρ

----------


## paanos

> Μπες στο GUI και πανε Internet -> WAN -> HSI_AD και περασε ως username: guest@adsl.gr και pass: guest. Αν σηκωσει internet, πιθανοτατα θα τραβηξει και νεο Firmware...


Δεν χρειάζεται να περάσει στοιχεία αφού παίζει με οτιδήποτε στοιχεία. Θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει, αλλά να μην παίζει το τηλέφωνο.
Και Ίντερνετ να σηκώσει (που θα έπρεπε), firmware δεν θα πάρει γιατί έχει τα στοιχεία του acs της cyta.

----------


## lak100

εκανα αυτο με το username και επαιξε κανονικα αμεσως απο την voda μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν firmware. Ηταν κενο το username και το password γι αυτο δεν επαιζε. Θα το κρατησω καβα αφου η voda μου ειπε οτι δεν θα το ζητησει πισω. Το νεο που θα ερθει θα ειναι με χρησιδανειο και να δω ποιο θα στειλουν. Παντως δεν το αφησα για ωρα κουμπωμενο για να δω αν θα παρει firmware γιατι ηθελα να βαλω το δικο μου

----------


## paanos

Με χρησιδάνειο λέει η vodafone ότι τα δίνει αλλά συνήθως δεν τα ζητάνε πίσω.

----------


## Doxaios

Έγινε σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Παραθέτω στατιστικά πρίν και μετά. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να παρατηρήσω?

----------


## manospcistas

Ζήτα κι ένα SNR 6 από την Vodafone για να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα, και είσαι κομπλέ

----------


## Doxaios

> Ζήτα κι ένα SNR 6 από την Vodafone για να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα, και είσαι κομπλέ


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις τί πρέπει να ζητήσω? 

Εγώ βλέπω τις εξής διαφορές :
1)Interleaved/Interleaved σε Fast/Interleaved
2)Interleaved Depth από 4/64 σε 1/32
3)Interleave Delay από 2/8 σε 1/4
4)Αύξηση του noise margin +3

Από αυτά τί είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων της vodafone που θα μπορέσει να βελτιώσει τη σύνδεσή μου?

----------


## NexTiN

Όπως σου είπε ο φίλος από πάνω ζήτα να μπεις σε SNR 6dB και θα είσαι ΟΚ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έγινε σε εμένα η αλλαγή. Παραθέτω στατιστικά πρίν και μετά. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να παρατηρήσω?


Δεν πήγε άσχημα η μετάβαση.. Στα ίδια πρπ.. Οκ.. 
Για το άλλο, πάρε στο 13840 και ζήτα noise margin 6.. Θα ανέβεις λίγο ακόμα σε ταχύτητα.. 
Υπάρχει προφίλ και για δωρεάν 2αρι upload.. Εις βάρος ενός μικρού μέρους στο down.. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει.. 
Αλλά σε τέτοια απόσταση δεν νομίζω να δώσει πολύ.. Κανα 1500-1600 αν πάει.. Αλλά παίζει να χάσεις 2-3Μ από το down.. 
Τέλος, αν παίζεις παιχνίδια τότε θες fastpath, το οποίο θα σου ρίξει ακόμα λίγο τη ταχύτητα αλλά θα έχεις καλύτερο ping.. 
Αν δεν παίζεις, τότε αφήνεις το προφίλ που σε έχουν.. Δλδ interleaved.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση περνάω και εγώ τον άλλο μήνα σε βόντα από σύτα.. Για να δούμε.. *Έχουμε ίδιο attenuation btw..

----------


## Doxaios

To upload δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Η μοναδική περίπτωση που όντως υπάρχει θέμα είναι σε streaming. Αν για κάποιον λόγο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το μέγιστο του download (έστω και για λίγο γιαυτό το ψάχνω τόσο) υπάρχει lagάρισμα. Οπότε με λίγα λόγια εμένα με ενδιαφέρει αν το download 1,1Μb/sec γίνει 1,25-1,3Μb/sec έχει διαφορά για αυτό που το θέλω. Το θέμα είναι πρίν το noise margin ήταν 6? Πού το βλέπετε αυτό?
**edit Μπήκα τώρα χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι εγώ και είναι έτσι :

----------


## GregoirX23

Η cyta πριν, από προεπιλογή είχε κυμαινόμενο 7~8 noise margin.. Σε σύγκριση με το 9 που έχεις τώρα.. 
Με το 6αρι noise margin που σου είπαμε πριν πιστεύω θα φτάσεις το στόχο που θες, αλλά... 
Με τα τωρινά δεδομένα (noise margin 3.8) η γραμμή σου φαίνεται να έχει θόρυβο, οπότε σε αυτό το στάδιο το 6αρι noise margin δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα.. 
Πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις να δεις τι, πως, πότε το κάνει.. 
Έχεις άλλες τηλ.πρίζες; Φιλτράκια, splitter όλα οκ; 
Στη κεντρική πρίζα το έχεις το ρουτερ; Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; 
Τπτ παράσιτα στο τηλέφωνο; Μήπως το κάνει όταν σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο; 
Αυτά για αρχή..

- - - Updated - - -

Α.. Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι έχεις κλειδώσει σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απ'ότι αντέχει.. Γι'αυτό έπεσε το noise margin.. 
Αν και γενικά φαίνεται να κρατάει καλά.. Δεν βγάζει πολλά error.. 
Οπότε το θέμα περί θορύβου δεν είναι απόλυτο.. 
Μήπως έκανε καμιά διακοπή ρεύματος πρόσφατα; 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό είναι τυχαίο μάλλον.. 
Για κάνε restart το ρουτερ και δες το ξανά.. Θα επανέλθεις εκεί που ήσουν.. Αλλά για παρατήρησε τη σταθερότητα του noise margin μερικές ημέρες και ότι είπα πάνω γενικά.. Πριν ζητήσεις το 6αρι noise margin..

----------


## Doxaios

Εδώ και 1,5 εβδομάδα είχε κλειδώσει σε αρκετά χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα(1η φωτογραφία). Είχα σήμερα μία επικοινωνία και ύστερα από 4 αλλαγές προφίλ (όπως μου ανέφεραν) κατέληξαν ότι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι η 2η φωτογραφία. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν είχα την μέγιστη ταχύτητα 17000+Κbps δεν είχα ούτε αποσυνδέσεις ούτε τίποτα απλά κάποια στιγμή κλείδωσε σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. Δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω κάτι άλλο. Γενικά προσπαθώ να μη ψυρίζω για kb απλά βλέπω ότι για το live streaming είμαι τόσο οριακός που αν η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι 1,4Mbps αντί για 1,2Mbps έχει όντως διαφορά. Κατά τα άλλα δε χρειάζομαι ούτε για games, ούτε για τίποτα. Εννοείται δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή(vdsl) εδώ που μένω ή κάτι άλλο...Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι η υπάλληλος στο chat ήταν ταχύτατη, άμεση και ευγενέστατη και όντως άλλαζε διάφορες ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ. Τώρα αν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι άλλο δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να πώ.

----------


## bill27

Σου κατεβασε το SNR στο 6 στην 2η φωτο

----------


## Doxaios

> Σου κατεβασε το SNR στο 6 στην 2η φωτο


Ναί το πρόσεξα, οπότε δηλαδή αν πήγαινε στο 3,8 όπως είναι στη φωτογραφία που έχω στο #5851 θα πήγαινε στο 17440? Αυτό είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά (μιλάμε για 22% διαφορά) και είναι κάτι που ρυθμίζεται δηλαδή?

----------


## bill27

> Ναί το πρόσεξα, οπότε δηλαδή αν πήγαινε στο 3,8 όπως είναι στη φωτογραφία που έχω στο #5851 θα πήγαινε στο 17440? Αυτό είναι που κάνει τη διαφορά (μιλάμε για 22% διαφορά) και είναι κάτι που ρυθμίζεται δηλαδή?


Ακριβως,υπαρχουν ρουτερ που το ρυθμιζουν,διαφορετικα το ρυθμιζει ο παροχος το SNR,απορω πως και ειχες τοσο μικρο.Στην vodafone to default ειναι η 9 η 11 και αν θελεις στο βαζουν μεχρι το 6. Ποιο ρουτερ εχεις?

----------


## sweet dreams

> Εδώ και 1,5 εβδομάδα είχε κλειδώσει σε αρκετά χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα(1η φωτογραφία). Είχα σήμερα μία επικοινωνία και ύστερα από 4 αλλαγές προφίλ (όπως μου ανέφεραν) κατέληξαν ότι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι η 2η φωτογραφία. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν είχα την μέγιστη ταχύτητα 17000+Κbps δεν είχα ούτε αποσυνδέσεις ούτε τίποτα απλά κάποια στιγμή κλείδωσε σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. Δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω κάτι άλλο. Γενικά προσπαθώ να μη ψυρίζω για kb απλά βλέπω ότι για το live streaming είμαι τόσο οριακός που αν η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι 1,4Mbps αντί για 1,2Mbps έχει όντως διαφορά. Κατά τα άλλα δε χρειάζομαι ούτε για games, ούτε για τίποτα. Εννοείται δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή(vdsl) εδώ που μένω ή κάτι άλλο...Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι η υπάλληλος στο chat ήταν ταχύτατη, άμεση και ευγενέστατη και όντως άλλαζε διάφορες ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ. Τώρα αν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι άλλο δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να πώ.


Έχεις κοιτάξει καλωδίωση και συνδεσμολογία στις πρίζες;;

Το κατέβασμα του SNR Margin δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό γιατί είναι κλειδωμένο από τον πάροχο, επίσης ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να αποσταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή με λάθη και αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Doxaios

> Ποιο ρουτερ εχεις?


ZTE ZXHN H267N V1.0

----------


## Godian

> Έχεις κοιτάξει καλωδίωση και συνδεσμολογία στις πρίζες;;
> 
> Το κατέβασμα του SNR Margin δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό γιατί είναι κλειδωμένο από τον πάροχο, επίσης ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να αποσταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή με λάθη και αποσυνδέσεις.


Η ταχύτητα έπεσε από cross talk.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η ταχύτητα έπεσε από cross talk.


Ευτυχώς που μου το είπες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ευτυχώς που μου το είπες.


Mην το γελάς
Πρέπει νάχω κι εγω cross talk στην οπτική, αλλιώς δεν δικαιολογείται τέτοια διαφορά με τον Βύρωνα.
Το εξετάζω

ΥΓ
Μπήκε οπτική cosmote και στην Νέα Σμύρνη.
Τα ίδια χάλια με το Παλιό Φάληρο
Ζητήθηκε η 10% αύξηση και ο ΟΤΕτζης στο κέντρο αρνήθηκε.

Σήμερα πήγα και ολοκλήρωσα την εγκατάσταση (ΟΝΤ στον τοίχο ) γιατί ο ΟΤΕτζης είχε πετάξει την οπτική στο πάτωμα και το ΟΝΤ ΝΟΚΙΑ χύμα ελεύθερο δίπλα στο plus.

----------


## sweet dreams

Έχουμε μάθει να φταίνε όλα τα άλλα εκτός από εμάς. 
Φταίει ο πάροχος, ο σάπιος χαλκός, το σάπιο(το ρούτερ από τι σαπίζει δεν έχω καταλάβει) ρούτερ που μας έδωσε, ο σάπιος κατανεμητής, οι σάπιοι γείτονες, ο σάπιος ανάδρομος Ερμής, η σάπια κοινωνία γενικώς και τα σάπια φρούτα στην λαική.

Ένας έλεγχος για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε δεν έκανε ποτέ και σε κανέναν κακό, αντίθετα μας ανοίγει τα μάτια για να ασχοληθούμε με τα υπόλοιπα και όχι να το ρίχνουμε στις πασιέτζες.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εδώ και 1,5 εβδομάδα είχε κλειδώσει σε αρκετά χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα(1η φωτογραφία). Είχα σήμερα μία επικοινωνία και ύστερα από 4 αλλαγές προφίλ (όπως μου ανέφεραν) κατέληξαν ότι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι η 2η φωτογραφία. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν είχα την μέγιστη ταχύτητα 17000+Κbps δεν είχα ούτε αποσυνδέσεις ούτε τίποτα απλά κάποια στιγμή κλείδωσε σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. Δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω κάτι άλλο. Γενικά προσπαθώ να μη ψυρίζω για kb απλά βλέπω ότι για το live streaming είμαι τόσο οριακός που αν η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι 1,4Mbps αντί για 1,2Mbps έχει όντως διαφορά. Κατά τα άλλα δε χρειάζομαι ούτε για games, ούτε για τίποτα. Εννοείται δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή(vdsl) εδώ που μένω ή κάτι άλλο...Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι η υπάλληλος στο chat ήταν ταχύτατη, άμεση και ευγενέστατη και όντως άλλαζε διάφορες ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ. Τώρα αν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι άλλο δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να πώ.


Σε αυτές τις αποστάσεις σπάνια μπορείς να παίξεις παραπάνω.. 
Καλά είσαι.. 
Μετά & όπως σου είπαν.. 
Κοιτάς για κάποιο adsl ρουτερ που να ρυθμίζει το σνρ και το βλέπεις πόσο αντέχει.. Και αν δεν έχεις voip φυσικά.. (Για όσους έχουν..)
Η κάνεις προληπτικά κ ένα έλεγχο στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση..

----------

